# Media  > Games >  Marvel Super Hero Squad Online -- Ground Zero

## CenturianSpy

It looks like we are getting a fresh start. Welcome all, this forum is dedicated to everyone who loves their SHSO. This is the place for help in SHSO. I'll start by posting some helpful links:

Gazillion's SHSO FB Page: https://www.facebook.com/#!/SuperHer...Online?fref=nf 
     - This page has contests and news updates from Gazillion.

Player's FB Page: https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/SHSOgameplayers/
     - This page is for the younger set.

CBR Team FB Page: https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/shsocbrteam/
     - The Team's official FB Page.

SHSO Youtube Channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXv...IUbiwFxFN7C7-Q
     - Squad Time, Feedback Fridays, News, Hero Gameplay

Our Wiki: http://superherosquadonline.wikispaces.com/home
     -Lots of good stuff here.

I'm sad to see all the info gone. We had over 1 million views in our last threads. Let's do it again!

*CBR Player Directory:*

Adventuring Tranquil Fang :: Fang_212
Astral Tornado Mariner :: Astral Von Nader
Baron Musician Griffin :: Spectacular Spider-Fan
Bewildering Cosmos General :: Megatron
Brave Bear Bunny :: FrostyFlakes
Catching Spirit Fang :: starshapedgummy
Champion Urban Guard :: spidavenger
Commander Dark Guard :: CaptainMarvell
Commander Warrior Sparrow :: SeanGeezarMan
Dare Alloy Trancer :: Dare Alloy Trancer
Dream Guard :: Virgo
Emperor Mist Breaker :: Emperor Mist Breaker
Emperor Wobbly Guardian :: Emperor Wobbly Guardian
Enraged Enforcer Arrow :: Enraged Arrow Enforcer  
Enraged Gerbil :: Wollomby
Famous Storm Arrow :: Famous Storm Arrow
Fanastic Seeker Robin :: Ravin' Ray
Fighting Raven :: Raven
Fractured Poet Bugler :: Justin
Gallant Centurion Spy :: CenturianSpy
General Miner Baron :: general miner baron
General Sorceress Protector :: sorceressprotector1
Gliding world Guardian :: Guardian2002
Glittering Sparrow Mentor :: roneers
Grand Magical Shield :: Grand Magical
Icy Roamer Archer :: Catliker
Indescribable Count Watcher :: Nemesis Enforcer
Indescribable Frost Baron :: smolten
Invincible Brilliant Dart :: VikDaBomb
Iridescent Gardener :: Iridescent Gardener
Irritating Hurricane Ferret :: Irritating Hurricane Ferret
King Blade Wolf :: King Blade Wolf
King Whistling Butler :: VictorVonModok
Kingdom Sloth Crusader :: derwipok
Lancing Sparrow Sergeant :: Myst Sparrow
Loud Raker Guardian :: sylvestro1299
Magenta Hydra :: Magenta
Mars Interplanetary Prophet :: marsinterplanetaryprophet
Masked Frost Builder :: Masked Frost Builer
Masked Traveler Seamstress :: MaskedTraveler
Neutronium Hunter Ferret :: Neutronium Hunter Ferret
Nova Spy Bard :: Nova Spy Bard
Pepper Clown Lemur :: Skorpey
Phantasmal Cowboy Musician :: Phantasmal Cowboy Musician
Phantom Forest Witch :: Arnier
Plastic Fantastic Fungus :: Miss Fantastic
Polite Earthen Despair :: Pyrebomb
Roaming Colossus Lion :: Roaming Colossus Lion
Rusty Fractured Kraken :: Litter
Sailing Breaker Admiral :: SailingBreakerAdmiral
Saturn Obsessive Skunk :: Freezebacon170
Serene Work Major :: spideyman
Shocking Techno Girl :: makinaz
Silver Hawk :: Rod92905
Smashing Colossus :: Smashing Colossus Ninja
Smashing Subterranean Pudding :: S.S. Pudding
Squire Bird Mage :: the_key_24
Squire Musician Linebacker :: Squire Musician Linebacker
Squire Valiant Snail :: Charles LePage
Storm Builder :: Stormhawk
Surefooted Sentry :: Xapto
Teal Irrelevant Scarf :: Teal Irrelevant Scarf
The Chrome Dragon :: Ace
The Sir Poet :: The Sir Poet Bionic Glider
The Smasher Robot :: beanroaster
The Tyrannical Mason :: The Tyrannical Mason
Tunneling Rover Acrobat :: Rango
Uncanny Soldier Bugler :: ScarXL
Valiant Magical Titan :: ValiantMagicalTitan
Venusian Iguana Hat :: Carmaicol
War Builder Lieutenant :: spideyman
Whistling Screaming Butler :: Spider-Man Noir
Wisdom Brave Rhino :: eagle1604
Wombat Janitor :: Wombat Janitor

----------


## the_key_24

I'm glad we still have the fourms but sad we lost a lot of great topics. But yeah, I cannot wait for Fractals 2.0. Also, for anyone who used my Quick Guides, I will continue to update them but will NOT be posting the updates anymore.

Quick Guides: http://www.shsohub.com/keys-quick-guides.html
-Where to go when you need just some help with the game that DOESN'T INVOLVE CHALLENGES. Also, you can PM me if there's anything you can do to help and I will add your name to the Credits (if you want)

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Back in the saddle, and thanks for restarting the thread CenturianSpy. And I last bought EOTE Spidey and Dark Surfer for my agent, and Bucky Cap with FF Doom to come for my non-agent. Hope to see everyone else back here.

Fantastic Seeker Robin

----------


## Shadow

Looking forward to the update this week. Hopefully it's tomorrow.

----------


## Charles LePage

Eliminating EVERY current message and member is a VERY bad idea.  VERY.  Hopefully that's not an intolerable point of view.

That having been said, I'm glad the SHSO threads are born anew!    And I'm glad we have the chance to find some way to save the old threads.

----------


## spideyman

> Looking forward to the update this week. Hopefully it's tomorrow.


I was hoping it would have been tonight since Im actually off tonight.

Glad I was able to find the new thread looks like they did some spring cleaning.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

Did they explain why they wiped the slate?

----------


## mysteria

May the old thread RIP. I will miss reading them.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Eliminating EVERY current message and member is a VERY bad idea.  VERY.  Hopefully that's not an intolerable point of view.
> 
> That having been said, I'm glad the SHSO threads are born anew!    And I'm glad we have the chance to find some way to save the old threads.


I agree it was a "throw out the baby with the bath water" move...and we only have 14 days to archive the old stuff. I'm scrambling to preserve my lists from the "Most Wanted" thread. Site does seem to move faster, though.




> Did they explain why they wiped the slate?


There was a Q&A with a female creator/writer were she was threatened with rape & murder. I think the site masters probably did the right thing. Hopefully the people on this forum will be more responsible in their posts and reporting those who are only here to stir up trouble.




> May the old thread RIP. *I will miss reading them*.


Me too, there was a lot of valuable stuff that will be lost. Hopefully the team that does come back to this forum will take up the mantle.

----------


## Lousy

I guess we start brand new. Fresh. New thread. New Beginnings. New Era. CBR Version 2.0. May the old thread rest in peace.

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

Jeez...sucks that someone couldn't control their demons...and sucks that we all "suffer" (1st World Problems, I know) as a result.

----------


## Gotham_Lord

We will rebuild.   Better.  Stronger.  More Organized.

----------


## Spider-Prime

well this sure was a surprise. lol At least nobody stole my username like they did on a few other forums  :Frown:

----------


## spideyman

> Did they explain why they wiped the slate?


Here is the link explaining why:

http://www.comicbookresources.com/?p...ticle&id=52513

----------


## Beast

Wow.... it sucks to see 5 threads gone cause some people don't know how to behave. 



But I am glad that the CBR SHSO Community will continue. Sorry I hadn't been very active in it for a while.

Marvel Heroes takes up so much of my time. In addition to running other games. So I have been so busy.

----------


## GMiller

> Eliminating EVERY current message and member is a VERY bad idea.  VERY.  Hopefully that's not an intolerable point of view.
> 
> That having been said, I'm glad the SHSO threads are born anew!    And I'm glad we have the chance to find some way to save the old threads.


I agree!! Yesterday, I was able to get on here and respond..I TRY to log on today, and nothing...I got a new username and everything because I thought I was banned or something..lol...I'm glad this community here was restarted!

----------


## Shadow

9 levels away from 2600.

----------


## Gotham_Lord

> I agree!! Yesterday, I was able to get on here and respond..I TRY to log on today, and nothing...I got a new username and everything because I thought I was banned or something..lol...I'm glad this community here was restarted!


Once things settle down and we get word back from the Admins/Mods on how some things will be run with the new forums plans, we're going to try to get some serious rebooting done.

----------


## GMiller

I do hope the new rules also apply to some of the creative talent who visit the boards as well...I can name two (I won't) who have been the cause of some "problems" on one of the special boards here...I like the idea of making it a friendlier place, I just hope the rules apply to all...Welcome back, fellow SHSO CBRers!!

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> Here is the link explaining why:
> 
> http://www.comicbookresources.com/?p...ticle&id=52513


After reading about the circumstances I definitely feel the move was justified. I can understand the site-runner's frustration.

Here's hoping we can foster a welcoming, informative environment.

----------


## roneers

So now I now why I couldn't find the thread anymore
luckily we have a new one!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Looking forward to the update this week. Hopefully it's tomorrow.


Still no update message on Gaz's FB page...I think we all want a little 'normalcy' right now. Looking forward to Winter Soldier missions and/or Phil. OR the well-coined Fractal 2.0. With the CBR forums reboot I think I'm more anxious about SHSO.



Edit: I logged in, went to the wheel, got the #418 error "Wheel Time-Out", Now I'm getting the Wolvie cut the cables error. Anyone else not able to play?


Edit 2: All good now.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

I'm kind of hoping that the next update we get isn't a major one. I could do with a heroless week right now to build up a bit of gold.

----------


## Spider-Prime

I just want the update with all the new features in the game. I'm really excited for that.

----------


## Shadow

I just want Lizard  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dark Claw

I guess the New Update will have something to do with Fractals.
Because you know there was this Big Fractal Thingy in Zones.
And from last two weeks they are trying to drain everybody's Fractals.

----------


## Dark Claw

> I just want Lizard


Me too.....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shadow

http://marvel.com/news/movies/2014/5...ngers_alliance
I'm very interested in how they're getting that alt.

----------


## Shadow

"There will be a game update at 12:45 PM PDT/3:45 PM EDT. This update will take about 2 hours."
Hooray for updates!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> "There will be a game update at 12:45 PM PDT/3:45 PM EDT. This update will take about 2 hours."
> Hooray for updates!



Thank goodness! I just updated our "Most Wanted" (link) thread with My Top 10 or so "L" characters. Give it a read, contact your SHSO friends to check it out! Let's get more of us back on this forum! I archived all my old lists on there, too. Enjoy!

----------


## the_key_24

> Thank goodness! I just updated our "Most Wanted" (link) thread with My Top 10 or so "L" characters. Give it a read, contact your SHSO friends to check it out! Let's get more of us back on this forum! I archived all my old lists on there, too. Enjoy!


I think I might start making some Top 10 Most Wanted Lists of my own

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I think I might start making some Top 10 Most Wanted Lists of my own


That would be AWESOME! I hope you add pictures!

I think it would be amazing if we pick a topic and both do a Top 10 list to see commonalities. Hit me up with a PM if you want to try this,

----------


## sylvestro1299

I am glad i bought punisher he is so awesome!! Anyways is the thread with astral's codebreaker still there? or was the entire forum wiped
edit: NVM i meant to ask where is it going to be posted!

----------


## Charles LePage

Is the update still updating?

----------


## Shadow

> Is the update still updating?


Right now, yes.

----------


## sylvestro1299

soo anything new?
i was hoping for new crafting items!

----------


## the_key_24

Well, the update is done and I hope Fractals 2.0 is here!  :Smile:

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> soo anything new?


Yeah, I do not see any changes. Am I missing something?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Yeah, I do not see any changes. Am I missing something?


neither do i!

----------


## the_key_24

Me neither!  :Frown:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

LOL everyone is standing still at the Daily Bugle, they are occupying each other's personal space. Hard to read names but I see Astral Tornado Mariner,

----------


## sylvestro1299

exp for lvling is changed for the worse!

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> exp for lvling is changed for the worse!


Hmmm...strange changes these are...

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> exp for lvling is changed for the worse!


Oh, wait, now it takes more XP to level up? But I just leveled up Spider-Woman from 5 to 7 with a single megacollect; I got two level-up notifications in succession. Unless that was a different notification I mistook.

Edit: Yup, it's possible to level-up twice with megacollect. Happened again to Spider-Ham from 5 to 7.

----------


## Shadow

https://www.heroup.com/2014/05/s-h-i...-report-50114/
Multiple weekend events

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Multiple weekend events


I'd hold off on buying anything for now in case it's part of the events.

----------


## Spider-Prime

I wonder if the update was just for the events, wonder what they are?

----------


## censorship

Weekly Adventure is probably more accurately a weekend event so they may be counting that, too.

I don't know if the XP change is worse, though. Level 1 is only 100 XP so it may just be a redistribution of the same number of points.

----------


## Shadow

> Weekly Adventure is probably more accurately a weekend event so they may be counting that, too.
> 
> I don't know if the XP change is worse, though. Level 1 is only 100 XP so it may just be a redistribution of the same number of points.


I'm pretty sure Weekly Adventure doesn't count.

----------


## Charles LePage

My non Agent account, Chrome Condor, won the Card Bundle!

----------


## mysteria

> Oh, wait, now it takes more XP to level up? But I just leveled up Spider-Woman from 5 to 7 with a single megacollect; I got two level-up notifications in succession. Unless that was a different notification I mistook.
> 
> Edit: Yup, it's possible to level-up twice with megacollect. Happened again to Spider-Ham from 5 to 7.


We've adjusted the amount of XP it takes to level for the first 4 levels. You're just seeing the result of that not being there before this update.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> We've adjusted the amount of XP it takes to level for the first 4 levels. You're just seeing the result of that not being there before this update.


Thanks for the info, Mysteria, and glad to see you here!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> My non Agent account, Chrome Condor, won the Card Bundle!


<laughs> That's like Mark Zuckerberg winning a scratch-off lottery ticket.

----------


## Charles LePage

> <laughs> That's like Mark Zuckerberg winning a scratch-off lottery ticket.


Well, technically, it's my son's account, though he never uses it, so it's really like Mark Zuckerberg's son winning.    :Wink:

----------


## King Blade Wolf

> We've adjusted the amount of XP it takes to level for the first 4 levels. You're just seeing the result of that not being there before this update.


Sigh. This will be great for each new character we get.  Unfortunately, I just maxed out my last character about an hour ago.  I still need about 6 of the characters from the boxes (I have the worst luck with those.), but otherwise I've got everyone maxed out, even with their badges.  

If we are not getting more new characters (or a way to get the box characters without having to buy those evil boxes), how about some new cards and card quests.  It has been forever since any updates there.  I have lots of Dark Justice cards, which implies something is coming there, but if so, it has been a long time coming.  
Just my feeble wish list.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Hello, everyone. I'm new here. Been meaning to join CBR to check out the SHSO community for a while, now, and the forum reboot is as good a reason as any to finally do it.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Welcome, Pyrebomb. Tell us your squad name if you please and if there are any missions or other where you need/want a team-up.

----------


## Pyrebomb

My squad name is Polite Earthen Despair. I probably need to clear up some space in my friendlist...

It's finals week for me, so I'm probably not going to be in-game much. But once that's over with, I'd love to team up for any crisis missions that give vibranium ore. It's the last thing I need to craft Mini Fing Fang Foom.

----------


## spideyman

Anyone does 5-10 mission runs back to back?

----------


## spideyman

> exp for lvling is changed for the worse!


For real my Falcon is a level 7 he vent from having to go to 1000 to 1300 to make it to level 8.

----------


## censorship

> Anyone does 5-10 mission runs back to back?


I think I've done three back to back. After that things get kind of laggy so I refresh to avoid crashing.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I think I've done three back to back. After that things get kind of laggy so I refresh to avoid crashing.


When my PC lags that "falling through the floor" thing happens. It's not so bad in the zones, but in one mission I kept falling and rising and couldn't fight at all, but I didn't leave the mission so my poor teammate had to finish the mission solo and I felt bad collecting the rewards but I wanted my survival bonus to at least boost up the medal.

----------


## Shadow

Spider-Man is on sale now.

----------


## cpinheir

Has anybody else seen a similar problem in the last few days? Last week sometime, I was logged into my primary SHSO account, and I got a message saying I would be automatically logged out because someone was logged into my account on another computer. I knew this shouldn't be possible, as I am the only one using my account. I didn't necessarily think my account was being hacked, I thought maybe SHSO had a momentary problem that caused that hopefully erroneous message. I hadn't seen that message again until today, this time on my secondary account....seems strange that it would happen again, and on a different account this time. Should I be worrying that both these accounts have been hacked, or is there some problem going on with SHSO that is causing these messages.

----------


## Shadow

"We're celebrating all things Spider-Man this weekend! Spider-Ham is the World Event Prize until Monday!"

----------


## Raven

> Has anybody else seen a similar problem in the last few days? Last week sometime, I was logged into my primary SHSO account, and I got a message saying I would be automatically logged out because someone was logged into my account on another computer. I knew this shouldn't be possible, as I am the only one using my account. I didn't necessarily think my account was being hacked, I thought maybe SHSO had a momentary problem that caused that hopefully erroneous message. I hadn't seen that message again until today, this time on my secondary account....seems strange that it would happen again, and on a different account this time. Should I be worrying that both these accounts have been hacked, or is there some problem going on with SHSO that is causing these messages.



Wouldn't do any harm to change your passwords and scan your computer for malware.

----------


## Shadow

"Play as any Spider-Man (or woman) and get bonus XP for the weekend!"


Finally buying a badge for Ben Reilly and "Ultimate"

----------


## spideyman

> "Play as any Spider-Man (or woman) and get bonus XP for the weekend!"
> 
> 
> Finally buying a badge for Ben Reilly and "Ultimate"


I have not maxed out spider noir or iron spider yet on one of my accounts definitely a good time to max out one of them.

----------


## sylvestro1299

I am missing one vibranium and 4 elemental fires to get destroyer! and i dont have any mission that gives elemental flames! I do have time to take AIM crisis though but i cant survive for long enough with loki! Anybody got some suggestions?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I am missing one vibranium and 4 elemental fires to get destroyer! and i dont have any mission that gives elemental flames! I do have time to take AIM crisis though but i cant survive for long enough with loki! Anybody got some suggestions?


Spam Loki's P2 while attacking non-bosses and the weaker bosses. You want to run some FFF missions to get some elemental fire? I'm about to log on. I can help you in the Crisis mission, too.

----------


## sylvestro1299

sorry accidentally closed tab

----------


## sylvestro1299

lol i didnt know you could target playable abomination!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> sorry accidentally closed tab


It's OK. I gotta run, though.

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## Baron Samedi

Man, the number of available characters is starting to be quite impressive.

----------


## sylvestro1299

guys is there a secret to getting vibranium my friend who usually plays as angel to heal me (loki) when doing my HU usually survives a tiny bit longer than me but always gets vibranium while playing time to take aim crisis but i dont!

----------


## beanroaster

> guys is there a secret to getting vibranium my friend who usually plays as angel to heal me (loki) when doing my HU usually survives a tiny bit longer than me but always gets vibranium while playing time to take aim crisis but i dont!


Make friends with the random number generator. Buy it flowers. Find out its favorite food and take it out to eat. Other than that - nope, no secret - just pure, blind luck.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Make friends with the random number generator. Buy it flowers. Find out its favorite food and take it out to eat. Other than that - nope, no secret - just pure, blind luck.


yep i bought it some food called unfairness! it also seems funny how i usually die in gold and so does someone else but we still get adamantium!
Edit: Does anyone have a proc list guide! Im guessing codebreakers could see the chances (sorry for being a whiner, this game is still quite fun)

----------


## spideyman

> guys is there a secret to getting vibranium my friend who usually plays as angel to heal me (loki) when doing my HU usually survives a tiny bit longer than me but always gets vibranium while playing time to take aim crisis but i dont!


Try the non-survival crisis missions.

----------


## Shadow

Okay, bought badges for the Spiders I didn't have badges for. (Except EOTE of course I'll never have that badge.  :Frown: ) My squad level shot up a lot.

----------


## spideyman

Has this happen to anyone before a trouble bot stops for you from jumping to the next side but you cannot get rid of it?  The funny thing is the person I was playing with was able to get to the next side. I got lucky that a barrel gave me a power up and I used my HU to get rid of the troublebot. Could even throw a trash can on it to get of it.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Hi everybody, I'm new here. I am getting Error #418 whenever I spin the wheel.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hi everybody, I'm new here. I am getting Error #418 whenever I spin the wheel.


Hello, EAE! I some times get that error message, too. One thing you have to remember is the game remembers how often you hit that "Spin" button, you will get the 'prizes' that the server-end believes you landed on once the wheel DOESN'T time out. Best way to reduce the number of these errors is to play either in Firefox or Chrome and to remember to erase your history cache frequently in these browsers. Welcome to the thread!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Happy Star Wars Day! AND Happy Bird Day! Biggest update EVER on our "Most Wanted" thread. Bird *IS* the word!

----------


## the_key_24

Yes, the Bird is the Word, and please dont get angry about this

----------


## censorship

I'm disappointed that Arachne was left out of the bonus XP event. Comparing bonuses on Home Invasion:






But don't worry, Julia Carpenter. I know who you are and Gaz can't take that away from you.

----------


## Shadow

> I'm disappointed that Arachne was left out of the bonus XP event.


I agree.  :Frown:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I'm disappointed that Arachne was left out of the bonus XP event. Comparing bonuses on Home Invasion:
> 
> But don't worry, Julia Carpenter. I know who you are and Gaz can't take that away from you.


Yeah, I noticed it myself. I wish I had Mattie to complete my Spidey-gal collection.

----------


## Spider-Prime

weird, I was just playing about 2 hours ago to farm some more tickets, and right now I'm redownloading all of the files again.

----------


## GMiller

Well, finally have all of the boxed characters now, as I just got Winter Soldier....So, based on my timing, next week they will probably release another boxed hero...lol

By the way, CenturianSpy , bonus points for the Back To The Beach P.W. Herman video!!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> By the way, CenturianSpy , bonus points for the Back To The Beach P.W. Herman video!!


ALL movies should have Lori Loughlin, Pee-Wee, and Fishbone in them.

----------


## Raven

> Yes, the Bird is the Word, and please dont get angry about this


LOL I was tempted to post The Cramps version of this, but they're an acquired taste. Awesome list of the obscure and infamous as ever Spy, I'd love to see you face off against Cliff Claven in jeopardy.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> LOL I was tempted to post The Cramps version of this, but they're an acquired taste. Awesome list of the obscure and infamous as ever Spy, I'd love to see you face off against Cliff Claven in jeopardy.


The Cramps are awesome.
Thanks for the kudos on the list, although I want to blow it up now that I remember Ares was called "Warhawk", also. He'd be in my Top 10.

----------


## beanroaster

Yesterday was a good day. Finally got my EOTE badge from a Winter Soldier box, and then won Spider Ham with a bid of 8100 fractals. Never expected I could win a special event with that low of a bid. Counting my blessings for that one.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> *Yesterday was a good day.* Finally got my EOTE badge from a Winter Soldier box, and then won Spider Ham with a bid of 8100 fractals. Never expected I could win a special event with that low of a bid. Counting my blessings for that one.


You didn't have to use your AK...

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

There is this thing that has always buggedme about this game that I have thought about Bug Reporting but never have....Presumably, when a hero enters a door that leads to a balcony they go in, run up stairs and come out the other door, right? In Asgard, when you go up the bottom level, left side giant tower it takes half as long to get up there than it does to get up to either one of the two story "cottages" on the same level. What is going on in there? Is there an express elevator in the big tower? Do you have to bow or curtsy to the cottage owner before heading up to the widow's walk?

----------


## Megatron

How much was Ham going for this weekend?  I didn't get to check.

Also, would 12K fractals be enough for Noir these days?

----------


## Shadow

> Also, would 12K fractals be enough for Noir these days?


12 K is possible but it would be best to gather some more.

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

> How much was Ham going for this weekend?  I didn't get to check.
> 
> Also, would 12K fractals be enough for Noir these days?


Yeah, I agree you should go for more...you're right at the cusp of what should get him, but it's tough to say because folks could've been saving for so long these days.

----------


## GMiller

> ALL movies should have Lori Loughlin, Pee-Wee, and Fishbone in them.


Agreed!! Man, I love me some Aunt Becky!! lol

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Agreed!! Man, I love me some Aunt Becky!! lol

----------


## CenturianSpy

> How much was Ham going for this weekend?  I didn't get to check.
> 
> Also, would 12K fractals be enough for Noir these days?





> 12 K is possible but it would be best to gather some more.





> Yeah, I agree you should go for more...you're right at the cusp of what should get him, but it's tough to say because folks could've been saving for so long these days.


I agree with Shadow and EMB. You should also know that we are a month away from a the year anniversary of Noir's debut. Gaz may switch him out in 30 days gve or take a Thursday.

----------


## CenturianSpy

*Rick Ayers*

*1924-2014*

*R.I.P.*

----------


## roneers

Say it if this is a stupid idea:
Why shouldn't we make Some sort of rating list for each character of this game? It could also contains pro's and cons for each character. It could help people on who to buy.

----------


## roneers

Sorry, accidentaly posted the same thing twice. For Some reason I can't find a delete button

----------


## Charles LePage

> *Rick Ayers*
> 
> *1924-2014*
> 
> *R.I.P.*


Dick was one of the greats.  They should get his Ghost Rider in the game ASAP.

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

Christ...I'll give up a full month of new heroes and villains in order for them to get their server issues straightened out.  I can't spin the wheel, and I can't get any mission rewards today.  Fun game, but when I get time to play, I'd actually like to PLAY.  :Mad:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Dick was one of the greats.  They should get his Ghost Rider in the game ASAP.


I've been begging for him and other cowboys & Old West heroes/villains for years! What I wouldn't give to see cacti, tumbleweeds, and a broken-down stagecoach in a mission...

----------


## Raven

Has anyone else noticed the rings of stars orbiting certain trees? I think it started a couple of weeks ago... Did I miss a memo?

----------


## Shadow

> Has anyone else noticed the rings of stars orbiting certain trees? I think it started a couple of weeks ago... Did I miss a memo?


It was in the Shield report a few weeks ago.
https://www.heroup.com/2014/04/s-h-i...-report-41714/
"The trees in the zones have come to life. Be sure to check them out."

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Has anyone else noticed the rings of stars orbiting certain trees? I think it started a couple of weeks ago... Did I miss a memo?





> It was in the Shield report a few weeks ago.
> https://www.heroup.com/2014/04/s-h-i...-report-41714/
> "The trees in the zones have come to life. Be sure to check them out."


Because all of the fanbase have been clamoring for more ways to get stars...

Without knowing what the new Challenges are for new accounts (I heard they're easier), the only other reasons the 'tree stars' shouldn't be considered a waste of crucial programming time are:
1. Gaz is breaking in a new programmer.
2. The 'tree stars' were always in the code and someone just figured out how to activate them.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> Because all of the fanbase have been clamoring for more ways to get stars...


I think stars are pretty.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I think stars are *pretty*.


<laughs> You spelled "worthless" wrong.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Charles LePage

> <laughs> You spelled "worthless" wrong.


"It is not in the stars to hold our destiny but in ourselves."  William Shakespeare

"We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars." Oscar Wilde

"I'm a dreamer. I have to dream and reach for the stars, and if I miss a star then I grab a handful of clouds."  Mike Tyson

----------


## the_key_24

> Because all of the fanbase have been clamoring for more ways to get stars...
> 
> Without knowing what the new Challenges are for new accounts (I heard they're easier), the only other reasons the 'tree stars' shouldn't be considered a waste of crucial programming time are:
> 1. Gaz is breaking in a new programmer.
> 2. The 'tree stars' were always in the code and someone just figured out how to activate them.


One of the challenges actually involves the tree stars, and somehow, they were able to make the challenges MUCH easier.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> "It is not in the stars to hold our destiny but in ourselves."  William Shakespeare
> 
> "We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars." Oscar Wilde
> 
> "I'm a dreamer. I have to dream and reach for the stars, and if I miss a star then I grab a handful of clouds."  Mike Tyson





> And there's something going on inside
>  Makes you wanna feel
>  Makes you wanna try
>  Makes you wanna blow the stars from the sky- Black Francis

----------


## censorship

I think the only flaw in revising the challenges before doing away with them is not allowing people who have completed all the challenges to opt in to doing them again as a bonuses. I'll probably never buy the challenge hero badges but having a chance to earn those instead of the hero the second time around would have been an incentive to replay.

----------


## Raven

> And there's something going on inside
> Makes you wanna feel
> Makes you wanna try
> Makes you wanna blow the stars from the sky- Black Francis


<cough> The Jesus and Mary Chain </cough>

----------


## Raven

> Say it if this is a stupid idea:
> Why shouldn't we make Some sort of rating list for each character of this game? It could also contains pro's and cons for each character. It could help people on who to buy.


Have a look at this

----------


## CenturianSpy

> <cough> The Jesus and Mary Chain </cough>


Crap, I knew that... :Embarrassment:

----------


## CenturianSpy

Just finished the *first ever* duel on the "Most Wanted" (link) thread. The_key_24 and I took on a Top 10 of Missing Brotherhood (Sisterhood) Members. Give it a read!

----------


## sylvestro1299

anybody want to play time to take aim crisis with me as lokki? or better anyone have elemental flames mission?

----------


## sylvestro1299

who is better mystique or loki in survival?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Never tried Mystique in Survival but Loki's healing PU and hammers HU makes him better IMO.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Never tried Mystique in Survival but Loki's healing PU and hammers HU makes him better IMO.


just had a match with mystique  i have her badge so i think for me she is almost loki level ! best part my new highscore for single player is with mystique

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Oh ok, good for you then. It invalidates the assumption many new players may have that any 900 gold hero is superior to any 600 gold hero, Dark Phoenix being a good example. As an aside, I finally won Addy in Kingpin by using a badged solo Red She-Hulk. With a team everyone gets rammed by his charging thugs and dying so I got fed up with that; I like how Betty heals herself and dodges attack when she HU into the air.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Oh ok, good for you then. It invalidates the assumption many new players may have that any 900 gold hero is superior to any 600 gold hero, Dark Phoenix being a good example. As an aside, I finally won Addy in Kingpin by using a badged solo Red She-Hulk. With a team everyone gets rammed by his charging thugs and dying so I got fed up with that; I like how Betty heals herself and dodges attack when she HU into the air.


i hated that mission mystique got ada for me and im done with it! Also should i buy a fractal generator sidekick or loki badge?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> i hated that mission mystique got ada for me and im done with it! Also should i buy a fractal generator sidekick or loki badge?


I don't have either but it's academic for me since I have Giganto. If you're really aiming for fractals (and Noir might be retired on his anniversary) then go for a sidekick. BTW, since your avatar is Cable, do you have him?  I don't.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I don't have either but it's academic for me since I have Giganto. If you're really aiming for fractals (and Noir might be retired on his anniversary) then go for a sidekick. BTW, since your avatar is Cable, do you have him?  I don't.


nope my fav hero is someone  dont have! most heroes i have are won by fractals but the bunny is too slow! and yes i have noir im wanting to get a fractal generator for weekend events!

----------


## sylvestro1299

WOOT WOOT!  got 5 vibranium ores and now i need 4 elemental fires then i  have destroyer

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> WOOT WOOT!  got 5 vibranium ores and now i need 4 elemental flames then i  have destroyer


Congrats! Which mission did you play and which hero? Solo?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Congrats! Which mission did you play and which hero? Solo?


time to take aim crisis and i played solo with mystique and loki changing every 3 matches took me 8 to get 1 vibra but worth it! what is ur squad name?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

My agent account is Fantastic Seeker Robin but with my time zone (+8 GMT) I'm at work right. I play evenings my time (late morning/early afternoon Europe and early morning US). The Enchantress mission is on rotation (if it's after Kingpin it will activate in a few minutes) and you can win elemental flames there.

----------


## censorship

> Oh ok, good for you then. It invalidates the assumption many new players may have that any 900 gold hero is superior to any 600 gold hero, Dark Phoenix being a good example.


Mystique is 900 gold, though, not 600.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Mystique is 900 gold, though, not 600.


Eh, that slipped from my mind. I bought her along with other villains during the Valentine sale and overlooked the price.

----------


## sylvestro1299

okay weird bug! http://prntscr.com/3gwqby
http://prntscr.com/3gwqg0

----------


## sylvestro1299

need 15 more flames till destroyer!

----------


## Iron Maiden

> i hated that mission mystique got ada for me and im done with it! Also should i buy a fractal generator sidekick or loki badge?


I would get the Loki badge.   When he gets maxed his range on the power up is one of the best.   If you need elemental sparks to help build the flames, I always try the Mayhem missions in the zones.   Super Skrull, Enchantress and Loki are the ones that are most likely to get them.   And the missions only take up a short time.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

Sad to see the old forums get the axe.  I've been working to figure out how to download and archive the old SHSO Card Thread using "HTTrack" website copier.  The problem I've got is setting up the filters such that it's not too permissive; but at this point I've figured out how to get each forum thread page.  Some of my experiments downloaded close to 1GB of files.

*To the person upthread wondering if they can win Noir with 12k fractals.  I think the answer is yes, if you try to win during a week-day.  I won Noir with 11,700 fractals back in January.  I haven't been tracking recently though...

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

> Say it if this is a stupid idea:
> Why shouldn't we make Some sort of rating list for each character of this game? It could also contains pro's and cons for each character. It could help people on who to buy.


It'd be interesting to see this sort of thing, but to be honest, the new Falcon would need to be high atop the list.  He's simply bad-ass.

----------


## Iron Maiden

> Sad to see the old forums get the axe.  I've been working to figure out how to download and archive the old SHSO Card Thread using "HTTrack" website copier.  The problem I've got is setting up the filters such that it's not too permissive; but at this point I've figured out how to get each forum thread page.  Some of my experiments downloaded close to 1GB of files.
> 
> *To the person upthread wondering if they can win Noir with 12k fractals.  I think the answer is yes, if you try to win during a week-day.  I won Noir with 11,700 fractals back in January.  I haven't been tracking recently though...


To stray OT a bit.   there is a real informative how to on downloading a thread as PDF on the community board.   I was able to save the  4,000 +  posts Doctor Doom appreciaton thread from archive  in 18 sections.    The only thing is the quote tags don't show up on a post and the question and reply get merged into one post.  Images will just have the URL of course.

----------


## Iron Maiden

> It'd be interesting to see this sort of thing, but to be honest, the new Falcon would need to be high atop the list.  He's simply bad-ass.


I think the first  characters created  unfortunately are at the bottom for me even with a badge.  Thor and Iron Man's hero up are pretty weak when you compare them to anything created in the last year or so.  Scarlet Witch was pretty disappointing for me too.

----------


## Charles LePage

> To stray OT a bit.   there is a real informative how to on downloading a thread as PDF on the community board.   I was able to save the  4,000 +  posts Doctor Doom appreciaton thread from archive  in 18 sections.    The only thing is the quote tags don't show up on a post and the question and reply get merged into one post.  Images will just have the URL of course.


Can you post the link to that message?

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

> I think the first  characters created  unfortunately are at the bottom for me even with a badge.  Thor and Iron Man's hero up are pretty weak when you compare them to anything created in the last year or so.  Scarlet Witch was pretty disappointing for me too.


Yeah, exactly.  I think that's why they're constantly getting questions about character buffs...

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Anybody having trouble logging in right know? It says that Wolverine must of cut the wires.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Anybody having trouble logging in right know? It says that Wolverine must of cut the wires.


Log out quit ur browser and open it again!

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

> Anybody having trouble logging in right know? It says that Wolverine must of cut the wires.


I'm not having any problems right now, but I've had problems recently, and they responded saying they know they're having minor server problems.  So, I wouldn't be surprised if I get the boot a few more times today.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Can you post the link to that message?


I think Iron Maiden was referring to this thread: http://community.comicbookresources....-forum-threads

Friendly reminder that the mods said they were only holding the archives for 14 days (7 days left).

----------


## CenturianSpy

From Gaz:




> Tomorrow morning at 10:30 AM PDT/1:30 PM EDT there will be a game update. This update is expected to take about 2 hours.


Looks like they fixed the issue from last week that prevented us from a 'real' update. I wonder if we get lots of content. But, probably just Winter Soldier missions. But, I won't complain if we get Phil or the Fractal 2.0...

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I wonder how close the Hydra Four are to completion. I'm eager to see them. But while waiting I'd also like to see Fractal 2.0.

----------


## sylvestro1299

I want fractal 2.0 Cant always wait for gold ( its hard to earn it for non members *sigh* Im glad they support the game) Darn it need 6 elemental flames and i dont think current daily mission is of any use

----------


## Shadow

I'd like another hero. I haven't gotten a new one since Stealth Cap.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I want fractal 2.0 Cant always wait for gold ( its hard to earn it for non members *sigh* Im glad they support the game) Darn it need 6 elemental flames and i dont think current daily mission is of any use


I have all the missions and just bought some badges so I need to run some XP missions, do you want to run some Flame On! and Freezer Burn. with me?

Edit: I'll be doing card missions. If you want to run missions, send me a friend request. I'll look for your name.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I have all the missions and just bought some badges so I need to run some XP missions, do you want to run some Flame On! and Freezer Burn. with me?
> 
> Edit: I'll be doing card missions. If you want to run missions, send me a friend request. I'll look for your name.


i have you!
added
Edit: did i mention you are awesome!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Edit: did i mention you are awesome!




OK, I'm 'trophying' up some squaddies and I just won 25 card games with 2 separate heroes (Hope & A.Hawkeye) and the trophy for doing so didn't pop up for either...wondering if this will be part of the new overhaul for challenges/awards. Anyone else notice this?

----------


## Raven

> OK, I'm 'trophying' up some squaddies and I just won 25 card games with 2 separate heroes (Hope & A.Hawkeye) and the trophy for doing so didn't pop up for either...wondering if this will be part of the new overhaul for challenges/awards. Anyone else notice this?


If I can find a damn opponent I'll test it, I have Rogue at 24 atm.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> If I can find a damn opponent I'll test it, I have Rogue at 24 atm.


I'll throw one for science...and I generally suck at the card game. Send me an invite.

----------


## Raven

> I'll throw one for science...and I generally suck at the card game. Send me an invite.


I found another victim - got my adamantium trophy... no glitch for me.

----------


## censorship

Scarlet Spider is the new Featured hero at least until the update.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Scarlet Spider is the new Featured hero at least until the update.


Cool, he, 2099 and Spider-Girl (who was unceremoniously switched out for EOTE after an update) are the only spidey-folks I lack.

----------


## Shadow

I hope the loading screens change or go back to normal soon. I'm getting tired of looking at Winter Soldier.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

You want it to be the Hydra Four versus the originals?

----------


## CenturianSpy

Update's here! While waiting, get your Dame Judi Dench on by reading the latest update to our "Most Wanted" thread. Slim Shady would like it too!

----------


## Spider-Prime

Can't wait to see what is done today. I'm curious if it's a new feature update. Since last weeks didn't really add anything.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Sad to see the old forums get the axe.  I've been working to figure out how to download and archive the old SHSO Card Thread using "HTTrack" website copier.  The problem I've got is setting up the filters such that it's not too permissive; but at this point I've figured out how to get each forum thread page.  Some of my experiments downloaded close to 1GB of files.


What HTTrack settings did you use?  I tried to use the program, but it was taking a long time and the files were huge.

----------


## Charles LePage

Are we still updating?

----------


## Shadow

> Are we still updating?


It's done. Just the new missions.

----------


## Charles LePage

> It's done. Just the new missions.


Hey, that's better than nothing.  What are the missions about?

----------


## Shadow

> Hey, that's better than nothing.  What are the missions about?

----------


## sylvestro1299

darn it! was really hoping something better! Oh well atleast hammer is here!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> 





> darn it! was really hoping something better! Oh well atleast hammer is here!


It's easily the hardest regular mission, yet. Super fun, full of suprises, with a story line, too.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Does anybody know who updates the SHSO wiki? It hasn't been updated in awhile.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Who did you use to do the mission?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> It's easily the hardest regular mission, yet. Super fun, full of suprises, with a story line, too.


alright now that i played it it is pretty hard but quite fun ( only dislike is its speed!) I wonder how crisis will  be

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Does anybody know who updates the SHSO wiki? It hasn't been updated in awhile.


It used to be updated by several of the old SHSO members of this forum (including myself). Magenta Hydra still runs it, but since he plays other games now he doesn't update it as much. He's always looking for help. I think it would be a good idea if the frequent posters on this thread took that responsibility again.




> Who did you use to do the mission?


A low level Classic Ghost Rider solo...got my butt kicked. Second time ran one with Loki and had help with a Mystique and IM MKI, and we did the butt kicking.




> alright now that i played it it is pretty hard but quite fun ( only dislike is its speed!) I wonder how crisis will  be


It is long...get ready for Crisis invite.

----------


## Spider-Prime

crisis is harder than I expected. Doing this solo without dying, will a real challenge with regular characters without healing.

----------


## sylvestro1299

I wouldnt mind contributing to the wiki! except i have limited heroes!

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

From the looks of the Hydra enemies in the new mission, they are going to be fun to add to the squad.

----------


## the_key_24

Are there more cutscenes than usual in the new mission?

----------


## CenturianSpy

Oooooh...they moved Venom. I wonder what that means...is it the new store features we know about, or something else?




Edit: Remember last time they moved a Mayhem Mission (Annihilus) we got Uatu and fractals soon after...

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> 


Can't resist three monsters in a row  :Big Grin:

----------


## sylvestro1299

what is this? http://i.imgur.com/Nshuemy.png

----------


## CenturianSpy

> what is this? http://i.imgur.com/Nshuemy.png


It's the "Easter egg" pineapple found in the Avengers Loki mission. It grants you the Elemental buff which allows you to get faster stars.

----------


## smolten

Looking for a little help with Challenge #44, the Amazing Spider-Men. I need a mission with

Spider-Man 2099 and Spider-Man Ben Reilly

Is the best way still to hit the CBR chat? Would love to have a few CBR friends in my friends list, too.

I would happily volunteer to help work on a new effort with a wiki, as well, if someone is getting things organized!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I have Ben Reilly but right now I'm using my non-Agent account to collect in the zones. And yes, try the chat.

----------


## spideyman

> Looking for a little help with Challenge #44, the Amazing Spider-Men. I need a mission with
> 
> Spider-Man 2099 and Spider-Man Ben Reilly
> 
> Is the best way still to hit the CBR chat? Would love to have a few CBR friends in my friends list, too.
> 
> I would happily volunteer to help work on a new effort with a wiki, as well, if someone is getting things organized!


Are you still in need of help?  I can reboot my pc and log in.

----------


## smolten

Still need some Spider-Men, yes!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Still need some Spider-Men, yes!


Do you still need help?

Edit: If you do, I'll look for your name. Send me a friend request in SHSO (my name is in my signature). Also, please post which heroes you need on this thread since I do not have in game chat.

----------


## Iron Maiden

> What HTTrack settings did you use?  I tried to use the program, but it was taking a long time and the files were huge.


I used this method and was able to load almost 5,000 posts from a thread.   Go to this post.   The only tricky part is be sure to put the old boards domain in the Advanced Search in Google to find the number of the thread.   

You will be able to save as a PDF in multiple sections.   I had 18 to copy.

----------


## smolten

Spider-Man 2099 and Spider-Man Ben Reilly are needed for this challenge!

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

From the Agent report "New players are now rewarded 5 additional free missions: Un-Secret Invasion!, Bombs Away!, Repellent Bugs, Super Sized and Magnetized, and Whack-A-Mole Man "

So new players get these but folks who have been around don't get them too? Unfair Gaz. Not cool.

And what is "MTX"?

----------


## Shadow

Feedback Friday is back

----------


## smolten

Thanks to all who offered to help but especially CenturianSpy, who banged out the two missions I needed to get past that Challenge!

----------


## censorship

> And what is "MTX"?


It probably means Micro-Transaction. I don't think they've ever used that term before so they probably shouldn't have abbreviated it.

You get a 30% XP buff with any Agent subscription so I don't see the incentive to spend $95.95 or more for it, unless they're implementing a currency you can't buy/earn in the game that would benefit non-Agents.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> From the Agent report "New players are now rewarded 5 additional free missions: Un-Secret Invasion!, Bombs Away!, Repellent Bugs, Super Sized and Magnetized, and Whack-A-Mole Man "
> 
> So new players get these but folks who have been around don't get them too? Unfair Gaz. Not cool.


I agree. They should give them to everyone.




> And what is "MTX"?


It's a credit card company/merchandise payment company.http://www.mtxeps.com/

*EDIT:* MTX IS microtransactions, verified by Gaz and not the company I have above. Good call, censorship.




> Thanks to all who offered to help but especially CenturianSpy, who banged out the two missions I needed to get past that Challenge!


You're very welcome! Give me a heads up when you need to run MODOK.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> It probably means Micro-Transaction. I don't think they've ever used that term before so they probably shouldn't have abbreviated it.
> 
> You get a 30% XP buff with any Agent subscription so I don't see the incentive to spend $95.95 or more for it, unless they're implementing a currency you can't buy/earn in the game that would benefit non-Agents.


Ooooh, it might mean this.

What if they use MTX for their microtransactions? And I hardly call a $100 purchase a micro-transaction...

----------


## censorship

Report was modified to change "MTX" to "Gold Bundle." Which then ties into the response in the latest Feedback.
10% bonus probably only applies to the $4.95 purchase, though.

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## Shadow



----------


## CenturianSpy

Ridiculous bonus weekend:

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

Such a conundrum...The heroes that I have that need more XP I can't seem to get Adamantium on this Bonus XP mission. I even badged up a few healers and they are still getting they're butts whupped. I have aced it with a few powerhouses (Loki, Iron Spider) but they don't need any more XP!

I AM excited about Phil though.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Does anyone know if the new mission gives vibranium? I don't know whether to buy the crisis or regular version.

----------


## Shadow

I can't wait for Coulson.  :Big Grin: 

Still waiting on Lizard though.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Hi Guys Im new to Cbr  :Big Grin:

----------


## PhantCowboy

Could someone tell me how to upload a pic

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Could someone tell me how to upload a pic


hello! welcome to CBR ! you have a good timing joining it as it recently got wiped of all its contents! to upload a picture in a comment click reply to thread and then click on the portrait icon that should allow you to upload a picture! To get a profile picture go to settings and click edit Avatar, that should let you get a picture for your account, hope my suggestions helped  :Big Grin:

----------


## PhantCowboy

I can't find avatar? I looked around on the settings page.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Never Mind I found it Thanks a Lot  :Big Grin:

----------


## PhantCowboy

Btw does anyone have the new Crisis I would like to try it.

----------


## sylvestro1299

what is the possibility that coulson will be the new fractal hero?

----------


## PhantCowboy

50%? There is a chance but not likely.Seems they would put him a 900 gold.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Anybody wanna do a few missions?

----------


## PhantCowboy

What the heck I just got 1,035 exp from then new Winter Soldier mission???? But Im not complaining I got my Mk 42 to 19

----------


## Raven

> What the heck I just got 1,035 exp from then new Winter Soldier mission???? But Im not complaining I got my Mk 42 to 19


There's an XP bonus on that mission for this weekend

----------


## PhantCowboy

Yeah I know but over 1K? Weird. Btw Hey Raven I haven't seen you on in a while.

----------


## sylvestro1299

i really wish i could be a member for a day i would buy all those heroes and i would get FF spiderman speaking of which isnt it weird how ff spiderman is there but none of the ff fantastic four minus humantorch

----------


## PhantCowboy

> i really wish i could be a member for a day i would buy all those heroes and i would get FF spiderman speaking of which isnt it weird how ff spiderman is there but none of the ff fantastic four minus humantorch


Yeah it is kind of weird why all of them left the shop I think Mr Fantastic and Human Torch is still there and Invisible Woman just sucks so she isn't there.Thing is a starter and Tux Thing is S.H.I.E.L.D. Agent

----------


## censorship

SHSO chose to use the Ultimate costumes, which was great because it was a nod to Hasbro's toy line.
The toy line never finished a classic set, which was disappointing and something I hope the game remedies.

I really like the classic dark blue and white, but SHSO would probably continue the two-tone blue that Bag-Man has, which I'm fine with. And releasing them all along with a villain mission (please let it be Blastaar) would make for a great and needed theme month.

Speaking of Bag-Man, is Gaz ever going to fix that? Spider-Man put the bag and F4 costume on in Amazing Spider-Man #258, which is why that's referred to as Amazing Bag-Man.
Bombastic Bag-Man was that other time, in Spectactuar Spider-Man #256.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Speaking of Bag-Man, is Gaz ever going to fix that? Spider-Man put the bag and F4 costume on in Amazing Spider-Man #258, which is why that's referred to as Amazing Bag-Man.
> Bombastic Bag-Man was that other time, in Spectactuar Spider-Man #256.


*NERD!!!*...



I've mentioned this, too.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> *NERD!!!*...
> 
> 
> 
> I've mentioned this, too.


How ironic the man who knows all the captain britains differences calls some one a nerd ( just joking i read your second statement)

----------


## Ultamegan0505

Hi Guys I'm new to CBR

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hi Guys I'm new to CBR


Hello! I've been around...  :Big Grin:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Hi Guys I'm new to CBR


Whats up Welcome to Cbr im new too

----------


## censorship

> How ironic the man who knows all the captain britains differences calls some one a nerd ( just joking i read your second statement)


Hasbro made four of them in 1/18 scale. It's like a little plastic history lesson. And while I prefer Union Jack a little more, I'd buy pretty much any Britain the game wants to include. 
(Though the original would be super-awesome)

----------


## beanroaster

Hey all - quick question. I got the Mini Frankenstein sidekick in a Winter Soldier box, and was wondering if it's purely a cosmetic sidekick? There do not appear to be any craftable badges for it, and it doesn't have any passive/active boosts listed when equipped. Thanks for any guidance.

----------


## Shadow

> Hey all - quick question. I got the Mini Frankenstein sidekick in a Winter Soldier box, and was wondering if it's purely a cosmetic sidekick? There do not appear to be any craftable badges for it, and it doesn't have any passive/active boosts listed when equipped. Thanks for any guidance.


Yeah, he's just a cosmetic one at the moment.
The 2 levels he gives your squad is nice though.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Now I know why everyone uses EOTE Spidey. Unbadged maxed he swept clean the mayhem missions in record time on adamantium each. I can't imagine how powerful he is at 20. Just wish I'll have luck getting his badge from a box.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Mrgamesrus posted his top 5 heroes list recently.  What are your top 5?


I decided to do top 10 
1.Mysterio
2.Eote Spidey
3.Wonder Man
4.Classic Wolverine
5.Arctic Armor Iron Man
6.White Phoenix
7.Dark Phoenix
8.Spider Man Noir
9.Thanos
10.Armored Spider Man

These are my favorite I also own all of these heroes.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Btw does anyone have the new Mission Crisis or Not I want to grind some Exp for my heroes while the event is still going.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Mrgamesrus posted his top 5 heroes list recently.  What are your top 5?


1. Hulk
2. Abomination
3. Hawkeye
4. Taskmaster
5. Goliath

This list is in no way who I think are the most powerful or best characters for missions, it's just who I like to fight with and run around in the zones as. 




> Btw does anyone have the new Mission Crisis or Not I want to grind some Exp for my heroes while the event is still going.


I'll run it with you.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Hello guys, I'm pretty happy about the reduced lenght in those missions, since I don't have much time to play  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Mrgamesrus posted his top 5 heroes list recently.  What are your top 5?


1. Storm
2. Rogue
3. Scarlet Witch
4. Havok
5. M.O.D.O.K.

Yeeah, I like to play with M.O.D.O.K., am I the only one?  :Big Grin: 
Also just to point out, I love to play with all the X-Men!

----------


## Shadow

1. Who else but Spidey?(Includes all versions of him in the game)
2. Mysterio
3. Abomination
4. Green Goblin
5. Venom

----------


## sylvestro1299

with my limited roster! 
1) mystique
2)loki
3) Destroyer
4)frank castle
5) artic armor ironman (his HU is so awesome that i always get killed doing it)

----------


## sylvestro1299

QUICK QUESTIONS:
Why was nightcrawler dodging all of attacks in mrgamesrus' video but not for me!?
should i get mini fing fan foom or destroyers badge?
Anyone notice that unsecret invasion isnt fun anymore?

----------


## Shadow

> should i get mini fing fan foom or destroyers badge?


Craft FFF first. Mega Collect is really useful.

----------


## King Blade Wolf

With so many story arcs represented by at least one character, am I the only one who would like to see some Earth X characters?  Or is that too grown-up?  I can understand why we may never see anyone from Marvel Zombies, but I loved some of the characters as they evolved in Earth X through Paradise X.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Craft FFF first. Mega Collect is really useful.


what is mega collect? lots of people talk about it

----------


## PhantCowboy

Ok cool my squad name is same as Cbr name ill be on around 8 pm eastern time

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Ok cool my squad name is same as Cbr name ill be on around 8 pm eastern time


Actually Im on now for a little while

----------


## CenturianSpy

> With so many story arcs represented by at least one character, am I the only one who would like to see some Earth X characters?  Or is that too grown-up?  I can understand why we may never see anyone from Marvel Zombies, but I loved some of the characters as they evolved in Earth X through Paradise X.


I love the Earth X designs. They'd be welcome in SHSO, and I'll never buy the "too grown-up" rationale from Gaz, they did give us Punisher.




> what is mega collect? lots of people talk about it


Mega-Collect is a benefit you get from crafting the gold badge for FFF or Giganto. It gathers ALL the fractals, tokens, and craftable items in a zone for every character you use it for. It has a 5 minute 'cool-down' period after use and usually takes about a minute for your squaddie to register all those items.




> A-Bomb?  SHSO has one?


Ooops, meant Abomination. Looking forward to Rick Jones in SHSO.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hello guys, I'm pretty happy about the reduced lenght in those missions, since I don't have much time to play


Sorry for not accepting your friend request. I'll accept it next time I see it.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Hey Centurian Spy do you have room for a friends request? On Shso

----------


## PhantCowboy

Btw I don't have free chat I am muted for 3 years.

----------


## smolten

FFF and Giganto sidekicks can have crafted badges that gives them the "Mega-Collect" ability, an ability with a 5-minute timer that collects all hero tokens, fractals, and crafting ingredients available in that zone. They pull from all over the map, it's a neat visual and a convenient way to scavenge those items. Won't work on troublebots or related items though, you'll still have to deal with ticket collection some other way.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Giganto does have the kill troublebots ability though; simply walk by the bots and they die without you doing anything else.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Giganto does have the kill troublebots ability though; simply walk by the bots and they die without you doing anything else.


Mini FFF has the same ability.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Centurion you ready to play the mission now?

----------


## PhantCowboy

Ok so I will have 200 gold in a few days should I buy a Winter Box, a Tool Box, a Badge, or a Sidekick

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Centurion you ready to play the mission now?


I've invited you 15 times in the last half hour.

Edit: try contacting me on this FB page https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHSOgameplayers/#!/

----------


## Raven

My top 5 fav to play as:

1) Archangel
2) Sasquatch
3) Daredevil
3) Captain America
5) Emma Frost

----------


## King Blade Wolf

> Ok so I will have 200 gold in a few days should I buy a Winter Box, a Tool Box, a Badge, or a Sidekick


I say go for the badge.  The boxes are no guarantee you will get anything you want, and side-kicks, at best, just give bonus tickets or fractals.  With a badge though, you are guaranteed another 9 levels of play for one of your heroes.  In those 9 levels, you will increase the power of all your special attacks, and when you max out at level 20, you increase the power of your HU.
For me, it is all about the fun of playing the game, so getting to level-up another hero is the best use of my gold if I can't get a new hero.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I say go for the badge.  The boxes are no guarantee you will get anything you want, and side-kicks, at best, just give bonus tickets or fractals.  With a badge though, you are guaranteed another 9 levels of play for one of your heroes.  In those 9 levels, you will increase the power of all your special attacks, and when you max out at level 20, you increase the power of your HU.
> For me, it is all about the fun of playing the game, so getting to level-up another hero is the best use of my gold if I can't get a new hero.


Thanks Whose badge should I get though

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I've invited you 15 times in the last half hour.
> 
> Edit: try contacting me on this FB page https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHSOgameplayers/#!/


Sorry I was outside Idk if I can play tonight and I don't have facebook

----------


## King Blade Wolf

> Thanks Whose badge should I get though


I would suggest one of your heroes who you have already leveled to 11.  After that, I guess I would go for a hero you enjoy playing, but had stopped because they were max level.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I would suggest one of your heroes who you have already leveled to 11.  After that, I guess I would go for a hero you enjoy playing, but had stopped because they were max level.


Same here. I got FF Doom for my non-agent during the Last Chance Sale and he's the next one I will badge.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I would suggest one of your heroes who you have already leveled to 11.  After that, I guess I would go for a hero you enjoy playing, but had stopped because they were max level.


That would be all of my heroes maxed every one of them

----------


## censorship

Is Weekly Adventure randomly chosen or judged? I'm torn between two screenshots and wondering if I'm already putting way too much thought into this.

----------


## Marshal Masked Avenger

Just joined, and I have two quick questions.
1) What does "Summon Sidekick" do?
2) Are there any specifics known about Fractals 2.0?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Is Weekly Adventure randomly chosen or judged? I'm torn between two screenshots and wondering if I'm already putting way too much thought into this.


It is judged.



> Just joined, and I have two quick questions.
> 1) What does "Summon Sidekick" do?
> 2) Are there any specifics known about Fractals 2.0?


1) The sidekick appears next to you to fight in the mission.
2) None yet. Awaiting Gaz's news or the first Codebreaker of the new boards.

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

> Looking forward to Rick Jones in SHSO.


Aw, maannnn...I was getting all excited thinking that you had seen Rick James in the code.  But then I read it again, and I became sad.  That's OK, though, as I don't think Gaz needs a superhero snorting the diamond dust crafting item.

----------


## Masked Hat Judge

> Ok so I will have 200 gold in a few days should I buy a Winter Box, a Tool Box, a Badge, or a Sidekick


Consider the green ockbot sidekick.  His crafted badge generates tickets.

----------


## Shadow

> Consider the green ockbot sidekick.  His crafted badge generates tickets.


The bunny can do that.

Mini War Machine is a better choice.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Just joined


Welcome!




> 2) Are there any specifics known about Fractals 2.0?





> 2) None yet. Awaiting Gaz's news or the first Codebreaker of the new boards.


Not accurate. The ONLY specific is that fractals will be form of NEW currency. The phrase "You do not have enough fractals to purchase that item." is in the game files.
Currently fractals are used in two forms of currency: 1. Big Stack- the person who bids the most wins the World Event. 2. Raffle ticket- one person who bids on the World Event will randomly win the hero.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Finally maxed Mk 42 only 4 more heroes to go Iceman Avengers Thor Stealth Armor Iron Man and Mohawk Storm

----------


## roneers

Am I the only person here who just keeps buying boxes?
Even when I say to myself: 'don't buy it. It will only contain rubbish.' I still end up buying it.

----------


## Raven

> Am I the only person here who just keeps buying boxes?
> Even when I say to myself: 'don't buy it. It will only contain rubbish.' I still end up buying it.


I've kind of changed tactics on boxes now, it seems every hero released normally in the shop ends up discounted or in some fractal event or random give away sooner or later and the last few didn't interest me anyway, so I have stopped buying them unless it's someone I really want - I'll pick the others up later and pay less. With my subscriber discount I can buy 1 box on most days so that's what I'm doing until I get the last 2 I am missing, after that I may switch to badges or missions... anything but paying full price on heroes from the shop.

----------


## smolten

TL;dr - What's the purpose of having two accounts?

Long version: I commandeered my child's account a while back, but she occasionally is around while I'm playing so I am happy to have the child safe features. That said, I wonder sometimes what I am missing by not having chat. I have invested some actual money into my current account (squad level is getting close to 900), as I have Jr S.H.I.E.L.D. agent status and have bought gold in order to take advantage of a sale. But I have read several times that people have multiple accounts here and I wonder what the appeal is? Just to go through the leveling and collecting twice? To get a cooler squad name?

----------


## Charles LePage

> TL;dr - What's the purpose of having two accounts?
> 
> Long version: I commandeered my child's account a while back, but she occasionally is around while I'm playing so I am happy to have the child safe features. That said, I wonder sometimes what I am missing by not having chat. I have invested some actual money into my current account (squad level is getting close to 900), as I have Jr S.H.I.E.L.D. agent status and have bought gold in order to take advantage of a sale. But I have read several times that people have multiple accounts here and I wonder what the appeal is? Just to go through the leveling and collecting twice? To get a cooler squad name?


1) My second account was my son's account, till he grew up and SHSO wasn't cool anymore.  
2) I have used the second account to complete challenges.
3) I use the second account to participate my main account can't participate in, as my main account has every hero available.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> TL;dr - What's the purpose of having two accounts?





> 2) I have used the second account to complete challenges.


Many of us made second accounts to complete the card mission challenge (win ten games against another opponent). But, the majority of multiple account owners were made during a Gaz free gold or free membership event. Many players made multiple accounts during this/these time(s) so they could buy different heroes or boxes to win heroes they could not get with their non-member accounts.

----------


## Spider-Prime

> Am I the only person here who just keeps buying boxes?
> Even when I say to myself: 'don't buy it. It will only contain rubbish.' I still end up buying it.


I tried a few when they were on sale, but other than that, I stopped buying them, the last one I got was titanium man and that was from last year in the summer.

----------


## Shadow

> Am I the only person here who just keeps buying boxes?
> Even when I say to myself: 'don't buy it. It will only contain rubbish.' I still end up buying it.


I'm done with them. I haven't bought one since I gave up on Thanos. That was before Beta Ray Bill's release.

----------


## spideyman

> TL;dr - What's the purpose of having two accounts?
> 
> Long version: I commandeered my child's account a while back, but she occasionally is around while I'm playing so I am happy to have the child safe features. That said, I wonder sometimes what I am missing by not having chat. I have invested some actual money into my current account (squad level is getting close to 900), as I have Jr S.H.I.E.L.D. agent status and have bought gold in order to take advantage of a sale. But I have read several times that people have multiple accounts here and I wonder what the appeal is? Just to go through the leveling and collecting twice? To get a cooler squad name?


My second account was my son's own but he has moved on currently on  Minecraft, I keep his own up since I invested some money in it and I want to get the most of my money spent.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Should I get Punisher's badge right now or wait? Also, is Falcon Exo-7 a good hero to buy? I have over 3000 G right now and don't know if I should spend it.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Many of us made second accounts to complete the card mission challenge (win ten games against another opponent). But, the majority of multiple account owners were made during a Gaz free gold or free membership event. Many players made multiple accounts during this/these time(s) so they could buy different heroes or boxes to win heroes they could not get with their non-member accounts.


I did that a lot and it seems that every time I did it I actually got the box character I tried for the first box I bought
I also used the One week Membership codes Hundreds of times on different accounts

Shso Name: Furious Colossus Chetah 1809/3789

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> Am I the only person here who just keeps buying boxes?
> Even when I say to myself: 'don't buy it. It will only contain rubbish.' I still end up buying it.


I have bought very few of these because I always feel disappointed when I do...however, now that I am getting fairly close to owning all the store heroes I think I might start picking them up again. If I wait to do the boxes until I own all the store badges/heroes then my "rare slot" will always be filled with crappy potions instead of being surprised by something nice every once and again.

In any case, I am going to wait until I have a decent bank of gold stored up so I won't ever have to buy gold to take advantage of the sales again.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Many of us made second accounts to complete the card mission challenge (win ten games against another opponent).


This was the only reason for me, and at first it was just a throwaway account; but I decided to use it to see how far I can progress with a non-agent account and not buying agent membership and gold.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Hey Centurion can we run the new mission a few times I know the event is over I just want to play the crisis

----------


## cpinheir

> Aw, maannnn...I was getting all excited thinking that you had seen Rick James in the code.  But then I read it again, and I became sad.  That's OK, though, as I don't think Gaz needs a superhero snorting the diamond dust crafting item.


Rick James? What's his power, being superfreaky?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hey Centurion can we run the new mission a few times I know the event is over I just want to play the crisis


I'll invite, and in the future if you want to just post me (it is considered rude to post on the thread for an individual response) please PM (private message) me. You can click on my name to send a message or select "Settings" from the top menu bar and select "Send new message" on the left-hand column.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I'll invite, and in the future if you want to just post me (it is considered rude to post on the thread for an individual response) please PM (private message) me. You can click on my name to send a message or select "Settings" from the top menu bar and select "Send new message" on the left-hand column.


Sry and Ok

----------


## cpinheir

Some random thoughts:

1) I think they made the newest crisis mission just a bit too hard. The damage that even the minor foes deal out is incredible. Oddly enough, Scarlet Witch fared better than most of my other heroes using her p3 to continuously eat cheeseburgers to heal. I didn't finish the mission with her, but I have a feeling I wouldnt be scoring addy playing that way.

2) The hyrda 4 villians seem like repaints (and inferior ones at that) of the existing avengers. I hope they are not gonna expect me to shell out any amount of gold for those characters once they are released. Seems more reasonable to me to release them as world event/silver/challenge 2.0 characters. 

3) I do appreciate that some of the newer characters released that already have other versions of that same character (stealth cap, falcon exo7, mr fixit, etc) at least have different/better powers than the previous ones. I hope they continue that trend.....I'm kind of tired of all the spideys that have the web shots, web swings and the caps with the shield throw and charging, etc. having said that, I'd still like to see more unique characters coming out and less re-do's of the existing ones.

4) I would love to see some way to sort friends list by date they last logged in....that way I can delete the ones that haven't logged in for a long time to make room for new friends.

5) Noticed that the new missions were based on the kingpin mission landscape. IMO, I would trade having new characters coming out at a slightly slower rate in favor of coming out with completely new mission enviornments. I'm getting really bored of the cityscape and factory type environments. I really love the dormammu and onslaught missions due to the fact that they came up with completely new environments for those. Some suggestions for all-new mission environments:

Arcade's Murderworld
Negative Zone 
Savage Land
Microverse
Old West
Galactus' Worldship
Nightmare's Realm
Atlantis
WWII battleground
Planet Hulk
Latveria/Castle Doom
Hel
Watcher's Home

6) I wish they would add an 'invite all close in proximity to my character to mission' kind of function. A lot of times, those in my friends list aren't online, and it would be nice to have an easy way to invite a batch of nearby non-friends into a mission.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Some random thoughts:
> 
> 2) The hydra 4 villains seem like repaints (and inferior ones at that) of the existing avengers. I hope they are not gonna expect me to shell out any amount of gold for those characters once they are released. Seems more reasonable to me to release them as world event/silver/challenge 2.0 characters.


I'm hoping they each get their own box.

No, seriously, they are repaints, and as lovely as they are, they should be fairly easy to get, like challenge heroes, or for silver, or maybe as one big Hydra bundle.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> No, seriously, they are repaints, and as lovely as they are, they should be fairly easy to get, like challenge heroes, or for silver, or maybe as one big Hydra bundle.


Maybe Gaz will try something different and new with them. say like to get them, one should have their original counterparts, and then with an item bought using the new fractal currency, that Avenger is cloned as a new Hydra Four. It could be a limited-time experiment, and then revert to the usual means of getting them. I also like the idea of challenge heroes: complete the Back to the Past Mission using their Avengers counterparts to win them.

----------


## Shadow

> I'm hoping they each get their own box.
> 
> No, seriously, they are repaints, and as lovely as they are, they should be fairly easy to get, like challenge heroes, or for silver, or maybe as one big Hydra bundle.


Hopefully silver. I would LOVE to use more of my silver supply.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Some random thoughts:
> 
> 1) I think they made the newest crisis mission just a bit too hard. The damage that even the minor foes deal out is incredible. Oddly enough, Scarlet Witch fared better than most of my other heroes using her p3 to continuously eat cheeseburgers to heal. I didn't finish the mission with her, but I have a feeling I wouldnt be scoring addy playing that way.


I don't think it's too hard. I think it's not rewarding enough to justify the difficulty and time spent.




> 2) The hyrda 4 villians seem like repaints (and inferior ones at that) of the existing avengers. I hope they are not gonna expect me to shell out any amount of gold for those characters once they are released. Seems more reasonable to me to release them as world event/silver/challenge 2.0 characters.


 Agreed.




> 4) I would love to see some way to sort friends list by date they last logged in....that way I can delete the ones that haven't logged in for a long time to make room for new friends.


This is a good idea.




> 5) Some suggestions for all-new mission environments:
> 
> Savage Land- This means we're friends.
> 
> Old West- This makes us better friends.
> 
> Planet Hulk- This makes us forum besties.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Glad I'm not the only one who doesn't want to pay gold for the Hydra repaints.

----------


## sylvestro1299

just noticed you can get pym particles in villainville with junkyard dog!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> just noticed you can get pym particles in villainville with junkyard dog!


You can get Pym particles in ALL of the zones with the JYD.

----------


## the_key_24

> Maybe Gaz will try something different and new with them. say like to get them, one should have their original counterparts, and then with an item bought using the new fractal currency, that Avenger is cloned as a new Hydra Four. It could be a limited-time experiment, and then revert to the usual means of getting them. I also like the idea of challenge heroes: complete the Back to the Past Mission using their Avengers counterparts to win them.


Maybe the Hydra Four will introduce the new Achievements systems as the first Achievement Characters

----------


## sylvestro1299

where will the codebreakers be posted? Also the wiki needs to be updated!

----------


## the_key_24

Hate to say it, but I think the wiki is dead.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> where will the codebreakers be posted?


I haven't seen Nader back on these forums, yet. But he probably still posts them on the FB page. 




> Also the wiki needs to be updated!





> Hate to say it, but I think the wiki is dead.


I think there will be a revival soon. I now know how to add people to the wiki (I'm an Organizer), and I'm going to actively seek help here on these threads.

Edit: on that note. I'm looking for someone who has enough photoshop skills to post the missing heroes/villains and missions.

----------


## sylvestro1299

I sent an invitation to join it the group (my names iam hamdan) still didnt get accepted

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I sent an invitation to join it the group (my names iam hamdan) still didnt get accepted


I invited you to join, it says your email isn't attached.

If anyone else wants to help (join the wiki) please PM me on CBR.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Double post, double schmost.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I think there will be a revival soon. I now know how to add people to the wiki (I'm an Organizer), and I'm going to actively seek help here on these threads.


I registered on Wikia some time ago using my squad name to contribute, but I couldn't edit. I'm willing.



> Edit: on that note. I'm looking for someone who has enough photoshop skills to post the missing heroes/villains and missions.


Heroup.com originally had the PNG images of the icons readily available and they're neat because they have transparency, but since the redesign they're hidden away. Maybe there's a way to sniff them out?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Hate to say it, but I think the wiki is dead.


I noticed that as well. I've been checking back but nothing changes.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I registered on Wikia some time ago using my squad name to contribute, but I couldn't edit. I'm willing.


http://superherosquadonline.wikispaces.com/ <- This wiki? Send me your wiki name, I should be able to give you edit powers.




> Heroup.com originally had the PNG images of the icons readily available and they're neat because they have transparency, but since the redesign they're hidden away. Maybe there's a way to sniff them out?


They were jpeg before that. When they quit adding these I sent Magenta Hydra a PNG of screenshots and he was able to change them to the format they're in.

----------


## Shadow

> I invited you to join, it says your email isn't attached.
> 
> If anyone else wants to help (join the wiki) please PM me on CBR.


I'll consider helping out.
Can't do the photos though. My photoshop skills are awful.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> http://superherosquadonline.wikispaces.com/ <- This wiki? Send me your wiki name, I should be able to give you edit powers.


It's FantasticSeekerRobin, my name without spaces.



> They were jpeg before that. When they quit adding these I sent Magenta Hydra a PNG of screenshots and he was able to change them to the format they're in.


Didn't know MH contributed that. All credit to him!

----------


## sylvestro1299

i have started with the challenges! If you want a new format please let me know!

----------


## PhantCowboy

I guess I could help...

----------


## GMiller

I was going to buy Stealth Suit Cap, but decided to hold off and get Coulson when he's released..After that, i'll go and get Cap...Stupid Coulson..lol

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I was going to buy Stealth Suit Cap, but decided to hold off and get Coulson when he's released..After that, i'll go and get Cap...Stupid Coulson..lol


There is a possibility that Coulson could be World Event Character so stock up on fractals too.

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

> Should I get Punisher's badge right now or wait? Also, is Falcon Exo-7 a good hero to buy? I have over 3000 G right now and don't know if I should spend it.


Not sure how many heroes we could name that are in a category above Falcon Exo-7.  He's pretty powerful...

----------


## PhantCowboy

Anybody wanna join me in some Survival Missions I have all the Crisis except Clash of Titans.

----------


## Masked Hat Judge

> http://superherosquadonline.wikispaces.com/ <- This wiki? Send me your wiki name, I should be able to give you edit powers.


I am MaskedHatJudge, and I'd love to help.

Have you also been involved with http://www.shsohub.com/?  That's a great community site that has fallen quiet.  It's more ambitious than the wiki, so maybe harder to revive and maintain, but there are some terrifically useful resources there, such at the Quick guides.  I also like the way there is a section set aside for the pros/cons/strategies of each character.  I'd be interested in helping make a place in the wikispaces site for that kind of content.

----------


## censorship

> Not sure how many heroes we could name that are in a category above Falcon Exo-7.  He's pretty powerful...


I'd classify Winter Soldier and Movie Falcon as medium tanks (I even think Falcon edges out WS). EOTE Spidey and Loki would be medium-heavy tanks, and Destroyer would be a heavy tank.

I think Coulson's heading to the Agent-Only shop. Of everything rumored so far, I think Silver Centurion Iron Man has the best shot at winding up as the next fractal hero. Which I hate to say because that's one of my favorite variants and I'd rather just buy him.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I am MaskedHatJudge, and I'd love to help.


You're added. Thanks, and get to work!




> Have you also been involved with http://www.shsohub.com/?  That's a great community site that has fallen quiet.  It's more ambitious than the wiki, so maybe harder to revive and maintain, but there are some terrifically useful resources there, such at the Quick guides.  I also like the way there is a section set aside for the pros/cons/strategies of each character.  I'd be interested in helping make a place in the wikispaces site for that kind of content.


I linked that page on the opening post of this thread, I'm quite aware that page, and hope they have a revival, too.

*Attention* The wiki mission page now has ALL the missions with pics and links! Now we just need to fill in those individual mission pages...

----------


## Shadow

> I think Coulson's heading to the Agent-Only shop. Of everything rumored so far, I think Silver Centurion Iron Man has the best shot at winding up as the next fractal hero. Which I hate to say because that's one of my favorite variants and I'd rather just buy him.


That would be nice since we haven't had a Agent-Only since Super Skrull.
I'd love it if Silver Centurion was the next fractal hero. I'm tired of using gold on Tony.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Hopefully the next Agent-Only character is worth it. I just can't get into Super Skrull no matter how hard I try, he's probably the worst character in the last year for me.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I think there are some of you out there who've been sending me friend requests but because I didn't realize you're from CBR I turned it down. When you have a high squad level others wanna be your pal all the time. Just send a request again and I'll check this thread if you are on it.

----------


## Sentinel Marmoset Archer

someone know which missions give dark energy?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> someone know which missions give dark energy?


Any mission with Dracula in it.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

Going back to the Agent report from last week, I am missing the "second act" of those missions they shortened to give to new members (but not the folks who have been around for a while...and maybe even forked over a bunch of cash for the game...grrrr)

I miss crashing the space ship...I miss the extra stuff from Magnetized.

I wish they would have given away the shorter missions and called them "Junior Versions" or something, and left the ones we have been farming for so long alone.

----------


## the_key_24

> someone know which missions give dark energy?


Red Skull mission

----------


## chrishb

@Furious Colossus Cheetah
I would like to do Survival Missions with you. I am quite experienced in it but I rarely get good 
random teams. So I play Solo quite often (except for Monster Smash and When Titans Clash)

@all 
Are there some more Players who want to do "Elemental-Flames" Missions?
and btw what is the best Missions to get them ? Asgardian Gladiators Adamantium? (droprate about 60%)


Squad Name is: Lost General Ranger. 
Online: 18:00 - 23:00 (gmt +1) which is somewhat between 09:00 and 14:00 US-time.

----------


## Maven

> someone know which missions give dark energy?


In addition to the aforementioned Dracula and Red Skull, both Loki missions and Malekith give Dark Energy too. Really, I think all of the Asgard missions give it...seem to recall getting Dark Energy at least once from Enchantress and Ymir and Surtur too.

----------


## Philosopher Herald

Where is Nader?

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

****Spoiler Alert****
Highlight text
I wonder if Coulson will take Fury's place as the leader board reporter

----------


## PhantCowboy

> @Furious Colossus Cheetah
> I would like to do Survival Missions with you. I am quite experienced in it but I rarely get good 
> random teams. So I play Solo quite often (except for Monster Smash and When Titans Clash)
> 
> @all 
> Are there some more Players who want to do "Elemental-Flames" Missions?
> and btw what is the best Missions to get them ? Asgardian Gladiators Adamantium? (droprate about 60%)
> 
> 
> ...


Ok im on right now if you wanna go now Btw which would you like to do?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Where is Nader?


Yeah, I want him back too. His reports were really cool and informational. I liked knowing what was gonna come out in the next few weeks.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

On the wiki it says that there's supposed to be a Mysterio mission. That was added about a 6-12 months ago and we haven't seen anything about the mission.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Where is Nader?





> Yeah, I want him back too. His reports were really cool and informational. I liked knowing what was gonna come out in the next few weeks.


He can be found on Cbox  and often posts the "Codebreaker Reports" on the CBR FB page. Both of those links can be found on the very first post of this thread. If Nader quits posting the Codebreaker Reports on this forum, I'll start doing them again.




> ****Spoiler Alert****


CBR has set up a spoiler system for us. It is [ spoil]your post[ /spoil] WITHOUT the spaces between the open parenth and the letter/symbol "s" or "/". Works like this: *spoilers:*
hopefully this works and I don't look silly
*end of spoilers*




> On the wiki it says that there's supposed to be a Mysterio mission. That was added about a 6-12 months ago and we haven't seen anything about the mission.


That mission has been coded for over 2 years...

----------


## Shadow

> That mission has been coded for over 2 years...


And I've been waiting for those 2 years.......

----------


## smolten

Just a public shout out here to CenturionSpy for the work organizing the community both here and elsewhere, especially getting me tons of info and advice as I work on heroes and other pieces of the wiki. Great job, thanks for your work!

Also, if anyone wants to jump in and fix up Falcon EXO-7's page with information, that would be awesome. I don't have him yet. http://superherosquadonline.wikispaces.com/Falcon+EXO-7

If you don't have permissions or something, you can also PM me here and I'll get it fixed up on the wiki.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Just a public shout out here to CenturionSpy for the work organizing the community both here and elsewhere, especially getting me tons of info and advice as I work on heroes and other pieces of the wiki. Great job, thanks for your work!


<laughs>Thanks, but you are doing the hard work by fixing all my bad edits! I'm currently working on the Sidekicks list. If anyone wants to help out by filling in data for the sidekicks let me know. Even if you can just do a line a day, that would help out tremendously!

Just updated the "Most Wanted" thread with my second duel against The_key_24. We battled with Top 10 missing X-Men, give it a read!

----------


## the_key_24

I can help out, my account is the_key_24 and I already have access to the characters page, but that's all I have access to.

----------


## sylvestro1299

can someone add destroyer to team health boost!

----------


## smolten

> can someone add destroyer to team health boost!


All set! Thanks.

----------


## censorship

> ****Spoiler Alert****
> Highlight text
> I wonder if Coulson will take Fury's place as the leader board reporter


*spoilers:*
Or they could change the leaderboard from Avengers Fury to Hobo Fury. Maybe give him his very own Junkyard Dog.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Masked Hat Judge

I just fleshed out the Bring on the Bad Guys! mission in the wiki.  I'd love any corrections or feedback, and any suggestions for the "tips" section.  Also, I'm curious if anyone has noticed whether or not the NPC villains that show up in that mission get boosts from the player's power attacks; I'd like to put that fact in the "tips" section.  Thanks.

----------


## Masked Hat Judge

I also just added additional attack details/tips/strategies/strengths/and weaknesses to Magneto's wiki page.  Again, any feedback or improvement is welcome.  Thanks.

----------


## mysteria

It's really exciting to see all you guys get involved with the wiki and reviving it. Kudos!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> It's really exciting to see all you guys get involved with the wiki and reviving it. Kudos!


Yeah great job guys  :Smile:

----------


## PhantCowboy

Btw when is the next mission tourney?

----------


## smolten

I'm in need of a nice "hi-res" screenshot of both Mr Fixit and Winter Soldier for the wiki. Can someone PM a link to an uploaded imgur file(s), perhaps? Set your graphics level to "beautiful" and just a full screen screenshot or clipped area around the hero's badge is fine. Thanks in advance!

P.S. Thanks Mysteria and also Masked Hat Judge, it's looking nice.

----------


## Shadow

Game is going down soon for maintenance. Coulson hopefully

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Game is going down soon for maintenance. Coulson hopefully


Hope hes not agent only  :Frown:

----------


## magenta

> I'm in need of a nice "hi-res" screenshot of both Mr Fixit and Winter Soldier for the wiki. Can someone PM a link to an uploaded imgur file(s), perhaps? Set your graphics level to "beautiful" and just a full screen screenshot or clipped area around the hero's badge is fine. Thanks in advance!
> 
> P.S. Thanks Mysteria and also Masked Hat Judge, it's looking nice.


I used to screenshot MrGamesRus' videos to get icons for the wiki. It's not the best quality, but it's better than the empty icons. At one point, Gazillion actually sent us the original high-res icons, so you could always ask the friendly Community Coordinator for help.

Anyway, nice work on updating the wiki. I stopped playing SHSO, so I gave up on maintaining it by myself. I'm glad to see that other people are making the effort to keep it up-to-date.

----------


## smolten

Great tips, thanks a lot and thanks for your good organization, tools, and work you prepared for the wiki.

----------


## Shadow

> Hope hes not agent only


I hope he is.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I hope he is.


I thought S.H.I.E.L.D. disbanded, so what would he be an agent of?  Who are we agents of?  IT'S ALL SO CONFUSING.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I thought S.H.I.E.L.D. disbanded, so what would he be an agent of?  Who are we agents of?  IT'S ALL SO CONFUSING.


I have an "Agent" suggestion...

----------


## mysteria

Yes, we have helped in the past with the icons. If you send me a list of the ones you need, I'll do my best to get them. PM me for the email address you can email me at.

----------


## censorship

Live and fallen!

----------


## Shadow

Game is up.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Game is up.


What's new?  What's changed?  What's better?

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Update is up. 

Other than Loki taking over Daily Bugle again, I'm not seeing anything new in the store at the moment.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Update is up. 
> 
> Other than Loki taking over Daily Bugle again, I'm not seeing anything new in the store at the moment.


Wait, what?  How many times is Loki going to do that?  And why did he do it this time?

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Oh, wait, I do see something different, you can now touch your XP bar to see how much XP is left until the next level. Nice touch.  :Smile:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Wait, what?  How many times is Loki going to do that? * And why did he do it this time?*


Loki just found out that Coulson is in a box, made him pretty upset.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Loki just found out that Coulson is in a box, made him pretty upset.


A Coulson box?  Is it called the "Agent Of N.O.T.H.I.N.G." Box?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Now there are a few SHIELD agents wandering in the Daily Bugle and Baxter Plaza zones.

----------


## Shadow

> Loki just found out that Coulson is in a box, made him pretty upset.


Can't get a break from those....  :Frown:

----------


## Charles LePage

> Now there are a few SHIELD agents wandering in the Daily Bugle and Baxter Plaza zones.


Well sure, they are unemployed, they have nothing better to do than wander around.  Are they holding cardboard signs?

----------


## Marshal Masked Avenger

> Now there are a few SHIELD agents wandering in the Daily Bugle and Baxter Plaza zones.


I think the last time Loki took over, there were SHIELD agents also.

Well, with nothing much new, I can keep working toward getting crafting pieces for Destroyer, (unless I lose patience and decide to get Mini Fing Fang Foom...)

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Can't get a break from those....


I'm not happy either, in the last 71 boxes I have bought I have gotten ZERO heroes, ZERO badges and only ONE sidekick. Now, Gaz is going to add a Sidekick box, Rare hero box, & Welcome box (which will probably have increased odds to get players hooked on boxes- well done Gaz, you have implemented the same strategy as *drug dealers*)

----------


## sylvestro1299

why is villainville not affected?

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> Now, Gaz is going to add a Sidekick box, Rare hero box, & Welcome box (which will probably have increased odds to get players hooked on boxes- well done Gaz, you have implemented the same strategy as *drug dealers*)


Where did you hear all this? Is there a new Codebreaker report?

----------


## Maven

> Loki just found out that Coulson is in a box, made him pretty upset.





> A Coulson box?  Is it called the "Agent Of N.O.T.H.I.N.G." Box?


Argh(!!) if that ends up being for real. STILL haven't gotten Winter Soldier yet, and my number of attempts have got to be on par with those for Beta Ray Bill (around 30 or so). My consolations are that BRB has ended up being my best/most used box character, so that much bodes well for WS (looking forward to his moveset when I FINALLY land him in all of my tenacity), and the only gold items I'm really, REALLY wanting/needing at the moment are WS, his badge, and the Crisis Hydra mission. If Coulson is a box hero, he may end up being the first one I'll finally put on a backburner...my apologies to all of you keen on the dude, but he holds no great appeal for me and I expect to do just zone/mega-collect leveling up with him.  




> Now there are a few SHIELD agents wandering in the Daily Bugle and Baxter Plaza zones.





> Well sure, they are unemployed, they have nothing better to do than wander around.  Are they holding cardboard signs?


LOL. For unemployed peeps, SHIELD sure seems to be getting A LOT of exposure between the Cinematic Universe involvement, that _Agents of SHIELD_ poppycock (sorry, but...*does her best Mr. Horse* no sir, I don't like it), and even the new _Fantastic Four_ issue... *growls and glares at Maria Hill*

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> why is villainville not affected?


There's an agreement between Loki and Doom, presumably. and hotspots are now colored based on mode of transport: blue for flight, yellow for wall-crawling, and haven't seen the colors for teleport or for speed-up.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Where did you hear all this? Is there a new Codebreaker report?


I'm a Codebreaker. I coined the phrase "CBR Codebreaker" and was the first writer/editor of the report.

----------


## spideyman

Just read the Shield Agent Report they finally beefed up Spider and Iron's man hero up but what happened to Armour and Artic?

----------


## Marshal Masked Avenger

> why is villainville not affected?


Loki doesn't want to take over there...

Oh, and I just realized why I'm not thrilled with Loki taking over again. I logged in, and saw snowflakes on the Daily Bugle screen. I live in the upper Midwest of North America, and we have just finished what I had termed, "the winter that never ends." I thought winter had just ended, and now it's on my computer.

Lousy Loki!!

----------


## censorship

*spoilers:*
Get in the box, Director.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Shadow

> Loki doesn't want to take over there...
> 
> Oh, and I just realized why I'm not thrilled with Loki taking over again. I logged in, and saw snowflakes on the Daily Bugle screen. I live in the upper Midwest of North America, and we have just finished what I had termed, "the winter that never ends." I thought winter had just ended, and now it's on my computer.
> 
> Lousy Loki!!


I love that they're back. Their visit was very SHORT last time they returned.
Plus the Baxter mission is great for XP.

----------


## CenturianSpy

I just finished updating the wiki with all the store's sidekicks. Each has their own page that needs to be updated, all you got to do is click on their pics on the main sidekicks' page. I'm asking for everyone to just do a line a day!

----------


## spideyman

> I just finished updating the wiki with all the store's sidekicks. Each has their own page that needs to be updated, all you got to do is click on their pics on the main sidekicks' page. I'm asking for everyone to just do a line a day!


Can you be more specific for the slow ones like me and I will see if I can help out as well.  Do need descriptions added for them?

----------


## the_key_24

> There's an agreement between Loki and Doom, presumably. and hotspots are now colored based on mode of transport: blue for flight, yellow for wall-crawling, and haven't seen the colors for teleport or for speed-up.


basic green is teleport

----------


## Shadow

> basic green is teleport


And red is for the Quicksilver/Green Goblin/Ghost Rider one.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Can you be more specific for the slow ones like me and I will see if I can help out as well.  Do need descriptions added for them?


I appreciate all the help you can give the team.

Our Wiki (link)

----------


## Shadow

> I appreciate all the help you can give the team.
> 
> Our Wiki (link)


Finally made an account to help. It's Shadow_Spider

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Finally made an account to help. It's Shadow_Spider


Invited. Thanks for your help!

----------


## PhantCowboy

Mine is FuriousColossusCheetah...

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Mine is FuriousColossusCheetah...


Invited. Thank you for helping!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Who's better badge EoTE Spiderman or badge Exo-7 Falcon?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I only have EotE but his badge is very difficult to get from the boxes, good luck with that.

----------


## Shadow

> Who's better badge EoTE Spiderman or badge Exo-7 Falcon?


Definitely EOTE if you want to risk buying boxes.

----------


## spideyman

> Finally made an account to help. It's Shadow_Spider


Just created one spideyman_pp

----------


## sylvestro1299

just did the silver mag mission got ada and only 150 xp

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Just created one spideyman_pp


Invited! Thanks for helping!

----------


## Raven

You know what stinks the most about boxes? It's when one of your kids wins on the first try and the other loses 2K gold and gets nothing... what a joyous bleeping experience - thanks Gazillion.

----------


## smolten

> I just finished updating the wiki with all the store's sidekicks. Each has their own page that needs to be updated, all you got to do is click on their pics on the main sidekicks' page. I'm asking for everyone to just do a line a day!


Great job on getting the Sidekicks up and running! That'll be a great new resource for the wiki and for me next time we have a little gold to burn.  :Smile:

----------


## Spider-Prime

> You know what stinks the most about boxes? It's when one of your kids wins on the first try and the other loses 2K gold and gets nothing... what a joyous bleeping experience - thanks Gazillion.


hahaha I know exactly what you mean. I watch my niece and nephew a lot and that's what got me playing this game, I was playing Hungry Hungry Hippos with them, if one didn't win... I got to place bets with their father who would win. We just needed the music from the kirk vs spock fight.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

[QUOTE=Ravin' Ray;81807]I only have EotE but his badge is very difficult to get from the boxes, good luck with that.[/QUOT
I already have his badge. Got it around August or whenever the summer box was released. When. I got him my first reaction wasn't YES!

----------


## chrishb

Hi,

some ideas for the wiki:

--Quick guides/link on wiki page (http://www.shsohub.com/keys-quick-guides.html)
-- a Crafting section
-- the pictures of the sidekicks have the "SHSO-Subscriber/Agent" price, not the original one
--a section for the boxes (explanation etc.)
--Spider Ham is missing in the Heroes section


@Furious Colossus cheetah, I added you yesterday. Lets try to do some missions this weekend.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Loki doesn't want to take over there...
> 
> Oh, and I just realized why I'm not thrilled with Loki taking over again. I logged in, and saw snowflakes on the Daily Bugle screen. I live in the upper Midwest of North America, and we have just finished what I had termed, "the winter that never ends." I thought winter had just ended, and now it's on my computer.
> 
> Lousy Loki!!


It's not snow. It's ash.

----------


## smolten

> --Quick guides/link on wiki page (http://www.shsohub.com/keys-quick-guides.html)


Agreed, good idea.




> -- a Crafting section


Would be helpful.




> -- the pictures of the sidekicks have the "SHSO-Subscriber/Agent" price, not the original one


This is an art issue. As I wrap up work on the hero art and organizing, I plan to start with sidekick art in a more focused way.




> --a section for the boxes (explanation etc.)


Also cool, though I think I'd like to see it as a Goodies section. Thoughts?




> --Spider Ham is missing in the Heroes section


Not for long, he's not!  :Smile:

----------


## spideyman

So they added an option to turn the emote bar off in the settings but the off/on switch for helpful hints dont work.  GRRRRRR

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Got Time to Take AIM crisis and finally starting to earn vibranium with ada. Doesn't appear all the time but I'm getting close to my Destroyer and badge.

----------


## spideyman

So the new improved Spider and Iron are awesome.  I liked them both before they got a buff even better now.

----------


## spideyman

Okay I think we need some we need to get on the same page with the sidekick description.  I would be happy to redo them since it is my suggestion. 

I noticed that everyone has a different way of putting in the description and pricing. Also, is everyone using the same fonts?  Some people are making the description italic where am I not.

----------


## magenta

> I'm a Codebreaker. I coined the phrase "CBR Codebreaker" and was the first writer/editor of the report.


Remember when Gaz put the phrase "CBR codebreaker" in the code?  Good times.

----------


## Masked Hat Judge

> Okay I think we need some we need to get on the same page with the sidekick description.  I would be happy to redo them since it is my suggestion. 
> 
> I noticed that everyone has a different way of putting in the description and pricing. Also, is everyone using the same fonts?  Some people are making the description italic where am I not.


I am probably a significant percentage of the "everyone" that is not yourself.  :Smile:   I used italics because it's sort of italicized in the store.  I included both the basic price and "price with one year membership".  I put a line break between the description and the two badges.  Those are the style elements I introduced.  I don't care much about the italics; the two prices and spacing I think are useful.  How about you?

----------


## spideyman

> I am probably a significant percentage of the "everyone" that is not yourself.   I used italics because it's sort of italicized in the store.  I included both the basic price and "price with one year membership".  I put a line break between the description and the two badges.  Those are the style elements I introduced.  I don't care much about the italics; the two prices and spacing I think are useful.  How about you?


Yea that's cool, I like the italics for the description I think it helps with viewing it better.  I will follow your lead and when I get a chance tomorrow I will update the others to match and that will be what I use going forward as well.

----------


## Maven

> So they added an option to turn the emote bar off in the settings but the off/on switch for helpful hints dont work.  GRRRRRR


I normally am not one to complain about too much in the game, but lately, it sure is ridden with glitches and/or things that just plain need to be fixed or returned back to how they were. Particularly, at least for me, the emotes during the first one or two missions (this has been going on since December), the music in Villainville (the sewer music plays over the main zone music...also been going on since December), the invites being soundless and not coming up on certain screens/menus, and as of today, the cat sidekick no longer generates tickets at all and the ticket generating icon is still there in the upper left corner. Admittingly, mostly nitpicky things, but of them, the invites' sounds and not appearing in certain spots are what really need to be remedied the most of all.

----------


## Shadow

> I normally am not one to complain about too much in the game, but lately, it sure is ridden with glitches and/or things that just plain need to be fixed or returned back to how they were. Particularly, at least for me, the emotes during the first one or two missions (this has been going on since December), the music in Villainville (the sewer music plays over the main zone music...also been going on since December), the invites being soundless and not coming up on certain screens/menus, and as of today, the cat sidekick no longer generates tickets at all and the ticket generating icon is still there in the upper left corner. Admittingly, mostly nitpicky things, but of them, the invites' sounds and not appearing in certain spots are what really need to be remedied the most of all.


I agree on the invite sound thing. I sometimes switch to other tabs while I'm in zones and end up missing invites due to not hearing them.

----------


## smolten

> Yea that's cool, I like the italics for the description I think it helps with viewing it better.  I will follow your lead and when I get a chance tomorrow I will update the others to match and that will be what I use going forward as well.


I'm working on some template art we could use to get nice-looking and standardized sidekick art up. Comments on the sample? I've got a side-by-side example up at the Arcane Pigeon page: http://superherosquadonline.wikispac.../Arcane+Pigeon

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I'm working on some template art we could use to get nice-looking and standardized sidekick art up. Comments on the sample? I've got a side-by-side example up at the Arcane Pigeon page: http://superherosquadonline.wikispac.../Arcane+Pigeon


I LOVE then template. I was going to put the name on the sidekicks down the road, but yours look so much better than what i can do.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Okay I think we need some we need to get on the same page with the sidekick description.  I would be happy to redo them since it is my suggestion. 
> 
> I noticed that everyone has a different way of putting in the description and pricing. Also, is everyone using the same fonts?  Some people are making the description italic where am I not.


The description should be in italics or in quotes, italics are easier. It's wiki etiquette (shows that they're someone else's written word).




> Remember when Gaz put the phrase "CBR codebreaker" in the code?  Good times.


Have I told you how much I miss you, Mags? Hope all is well with your hubby.




> I am probably a significant percentage of the "everyone" that is not yourself.   I used italics because it's sort of italicized in the store.  I included both the basic price and "price with one year membership".  I put a line break between the description and the two badges.  Those are the style elements I introduced.  I don't care much about the italics; the two prices and spacing I think are useful.  How about you?


Italics or quotation marks are needed. I agree that both $ points need to be included.




> Yea that's cool, I like the italics for the description I think it helps with viewing it better.  I will follow your lead and when I get a chance tomorrow I will update the others to match and that will be what I use going forward as well.


I think italics are needed (if you folks prefer quotation marks I'll gladly capitulate). Dual price points need to be used.

*EDIT:* A HUGE "thank you!" to everyone who is helping with the wiki! Also, when we do the crafting items, I think we should use "+" instead of "and". For example: 1 Vishanti Thread + 1 Astral Crystal.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

For some reason I'm not able not do emotes. Ex: Laugh, Cheer, or other things like that. When I press 1,2,3 it just switches my PA's. Sorry, if I'm asking too many questions it's just that this has been going on for awhile.

----------


## spideyman

> I normally am not one to complain about too much in the game, but lately, it sure is ridden with glitches and/or things that just plain need to be fixed or returned back to how they were. Particularly, at least for me, the emotes during the first one or two missions (this has been going on since December), the music in Villainville (the sewer music plays over the main zone music...also been going on since December), the invites being soundless and not coming up on certain screens/menus, and as of today, the cat sidekick no longer generates tickets at all and the ticket generating icon is still there in the upper left corner. Admittingly, mostly nitpicky things, but of them, the invites' sounds and not appearing in certain spots are what really need to be remedied the most of all.


Agreed miss the sound alerts.




> I'm working on some template art we could use to get nice-looking and standardized sidekick art up. Comments on the sample? I've got a side-by-side example up at the Arcane Pigeon page: http://superherosquadonline.wikispac.../Arcane+Pigeon


Great work, it looks really nice.

----------


## Shadow



----------


## Masked Hat Judge

> I'm working on some template art we could use to get nice-looking and standardized sidekick art up. Comments on the sample? I've got a side-by-side example up at the Arcane Pigeon page: http://superherosquadonline.wikispac.../Arcane+Pigeon


Nice!  That's fantastic!  

Do you think it will also be possible to do the crafted sidekicks?  Those are the only ones that aren't currently up, I think.

----------


## Shadow

> Nice!  That's fantastic!  
> 
> Do you think it will also be possible to do the crafted sidekicks?  Those are the only ones that aren't currently up, I think.


Giganto and Christmas Crushbot are missing too.
And Moonbat

----------


## mysteria

Some of those bugs we're not aware of. If you spot stuff, please let us know and we'll do our best to fix them! We want your experience to be as enjoyable as possible.

----------


## mysteria

> and as of today, the cat sidekick no longer generates tickets at all and the ticket generating icon is still there in the upper left corner.


 Be sure you're not idling at all and then trying to generate tickets after. If you think you might have gone into idle mode  try collecting an item or doing a mayhem mission.

----------


## spideyman

> Be sure you're not idling at all and then trying to generate tickets after. If you think you might have gone into idle mode  try collecting an item or doing a mayhem mission.


Yea I understand why y'all did that but it sucks when spinning the wheel because I have to stop every so often and move around.

----------


## CenturianSpy

....Why not Zoidberg? Or better yet, take a look at our "Most Wanted" thread.


A BIG "Thanks" to smolten for my new AdamAnt-ium Hulk avatar!

----------


## censorship



----------


## CenturianSpy

A BLUE Lola?! Whatever, he's in a box anyways...the fractal code gives me hope he might be both boxed and World Event, though...but, it's probably for the Avengers World Event.

effin' boxes.

----------


## Shadow

> A BLUE Lola?! Whatever, he's in a box anyways...the fractal code gives me hope he might be both boxed and World Event, though...but, it's probably for the Avengers World Event.
> 
> effin' boxes.


I'd love it if they made a box hero a world event for just one weekend.

----------


## censorship

Coulson's definitely not driving Lola. It's a modified version of the Hover Car that Hasbro designed for their line.

----------


## sylvestro1299

hmmm coulson as a box hero! Man even MAA is more organized! could you check the code and see if he is a fractal box or something that would be awesome

----------


## CenturianSpy

> hmmm coulson as a box hero! Man even MAA is more organized! could you check the code and see if he is a *fractal box* or something that would be awesome


 Code doesn't say...but...A *FRACTAL BOX* is brilliant! Which means Gaz will probably not do it...much like a silver box.


EDIT: Just updated the wiki with the craftable sidekicks. The pics are hopefully temporary placeholders!

----------


## Spider-Prime

I would love a fractal box as well.

----------


## Megatron

I joined the wiki but how do I request access to edit?

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

Just noticed that the nerfed(?) "Magnetized" mission now gives only 150XP at Addy. I would check the other , now, shortened "FREE" missions but I don't have them because I have BEEN HERE MORE THAT A WEEK!!!!! 

I don't know why this irks me so much but it does. If new players get something for free then seasoned players should get it as well. Bah!

Signed,
Grumpy old man

----------


## Megatron

> Just noticed that the nerfed(?) "Magnetized" mission now gives only 150XP at Addy. I would check the other , now, shortened "FREE" missions but I don't have them because I have BEEN HERE MORE THAT A WEEK!!!!! 
> 
> I don't know why this irks me so much but it does. If new players get something for free then seasoned players should get it as well. Bah!
> 
> Signed,
> *Grumpy old man*


who lives under the bridge

Just Kidding

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Just noticed that the nerfed(?) "Magnetized" mission now gives only 150XP at Addy. I would check the other , now, shortened "FREE" missions but I don't have them because I have BEEN HERE MORE THAT A WEEK!!!!! 
> 
> I don't know why this irks me so much but it does. If new players get something for free then seasoned players should get it as well. Bah!
> 
> Signed,
> Grumpy old man


I noticed that too!oh well ill be doing skrull missions!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Just noticed that the nerfed(?) "Magnetized" mission now gives only 150XP at Addy. I would check the other , now, shortened "FREE" missions but I don't have them because I have BEEN HERE MORE THAT A WEEK!!!!! 
> 
> I don't know why this irks me so much but it does. If new players get something for free then seasoned players should get it as well. Bah!
> 
> Signed,
> Grumpy old man


Hm. Are you sure they didn't give them to older members, though? Maybe you just don't realize because you'd bought it before. And in that case, I can see why you'd be miffed that it got nerfed.

I forget which missions they changed to free status, but I know I got three or so new ones around the time that change happened. Claw and Disorder, Super-sized and Magnetized, Repellent Bugs, and Unstoppa-Skrull. Were those the nerfed missions?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Started adding Ham's quotes.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I joined the wiki but how do I request access to edit?


What's your wiki name?

----------


## Megatron

> What's your wiki name?


Doctor_Magneto

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Doctor_Magneto


Invited! Thanks for helping!

----------


## the_key_24

I'm gonna add Christmas Crushbot and Moon Bat w/ temp photos, OK?

----------


## sylvestro1299

theoratically is 18k fractals enough to win the world event?

----------


## Megatron

> Invited! Thanks for helping!


No problem.

Which one of the sidekick pages should I use as a guide and follow the formatting of?

----------


## the_key_24

> theoratically is 18k fractals enough to win the world event?


No, not for this world event, not even CLOSE to the 100+k that you'll need

----------


## PhantCowboy

> theoratically is 18k fractals enough to win the world event?


Probably if you turn them in this session.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I'm gonna add Christmas Crushbot and Moon Bat w/ temp photos, OK?


Thanks. I've asked Myst for some PNGs of all of these, too. It's good to get the pages in place.




> Which one of the sidekick pages should I use as a guide and follow the formatting of?


Zombie Guy (the very last one) is the one I hope people agree with the format.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Probably if you turn them in this session.


the question is should i ?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> the question is should i ?


Idk wait till the last few seconds...?

----------


## sylvestro1299

OK I Think i shall snipe now! with 18k
Edit: i would really like to join the facebook group i sent a request ( my name is iam hamdan)
Edit2: Do we get the badges too as the badges icons are there?

----------


## sylvestro1299

I got sniped by 2 people

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Winner used 25k.

----------


## Spider-Prime

This is why I say sniping doesn't matter with fractals.

If someone has more than you, you're still going to lose.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I was lucky to be the very first to win Loki with 16.5k, I sniped the one with 16k and didn't get sniped in turn.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Well sure, they are unemployed, they have nothing better to do than wander around.  Are they holding cardboard signs?


It's worse than that; they're doing NOTHING at all to help. I just freed a poor lady from being frozen and she just jumped and and down for joy, while the agent nearby just walked along and didn't lead her to shelter. After a few seconds she was struck and frozen again, the poor thing, while the agent actually shrugged her shoulders and moved on like, "Whatever. Ain't my problem." Now I know why they're unemployed: they were fired for gross incompetence.

LOL.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> Hm. Are you sure they didn't give them to older members, though? Maybe you just don't realize because you'd bought it before. And in that case, I can see why you'd be miffed that it got nerfed.
> 
> I forget which missions they changed to free status, but I know I got three or so new ones around the time that change happened. Claw and Disorder, Super-sized and Magnetized, Repellent Bugs, and Unstoppa-Skrull. Were those the nerfed missions?


They are: Un-Secret Invasion!, Bombs Away!, Repellent Bugs, Super Sized and Magnetized, and Whack-A-Mole Man and I had bought some of them but I don't have Mole Man or Bombs away. 

They should just change the price in the store to silver or free.

----------


## Masked Hat Judge

> Zombie Guy (the very last one) is the one I hope people agree with the format.


Two things about Zombie Guy... is it accurate to say that members get him for 180?  I think you need a 1 year membership to get the 10% discount, yes?  That's why I've been adding that note to the sidekicks that I've done.  Also, I've been adding a line break to separate out the badges.  I think it provides a useful visual separation, but I don't feel strongly.  (Zombie Gal is a good representation of one that I've done).  What do you think?

BTW, thank you for adding the craftable sidekicks.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> It's worse than that; they're doing NOTHING at all to help. I just freed a poor lady from being frozen and she just jumped and and down for joy, while the agent nearby just walked along and didn't lead her to shelter. After a few seconds she was struck and frozen again, the poor thing, while the agent actually shrugged her shoulders and moved on like, "Whatever. Ain't my problem." Now I know why they're unemployed: they were fired for gross incompetence.
> 
> LOL.


Or maybe they are all Loki's minions in disguise and are making sure the citizens get frozen again!!? Also the actual sheild agents are imprisoned by imposter nick fury and the original one ( the brown haired one) is somewhere else in a mission!!

----------


## Masked Hat Judge

> Or maybe they are all Loki's minions in disguise and are making sure the citizens get frozen again!!? Also the actual sheild agents are imprisoned by imposter nick fury and the original one ( the brown haired one) is somewhere else in a mission!!


The real SHIELD agents are imprisoned in a box, with Coulson.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Two things about Zombie Guy... is it accurate to say that members get him for 180?  I think you need a 1 year membership to get the 10% discount, yes?  That's why I've been adding that note to the sidekicks that I've done.  Also, I've been adding a line break to separate out the badges.  I think it provides a useful visual separation, but I don't feel strongly.  (Zombie Gal is a good representation of one that I've done).  What do you think?
> 
> BTW, thank you for adding the craftable sidekicks.


I think the break (space) is visually fantastic. You were definitely right to add it! I've been trying to add it, unsuccessfully, as I go along.

As far as the craftables, I created the pages and VERY temporary pics, the real person to thank is smolten. He is cleaning up all my crap art! It's good to see the page becoming whole. Thanks to everyone pitching in! Those who aren't helping (yet), all we are asking for is a line or two a day!

----------


## Megatron

> The real SHIELD agents are imprisoned in a box, with Coulson.


We need Coulson here fast so he can make the agents get it together.

----------


## the_key_24

> I think the break (space) is visually fantastic. You were definitely right to add it! I've been trying to add it, unsuccessfully, as I go along.
> 
> As far as the craftables, I created the pages and VERY temporary pics, the real person to thank is smolten. He is cleaning up all my crap art! It's good to see the page becoming whole. Thanks to everyone pitching in! Those who aren't helping (yet), all we are asking for is a line or two a day!


*notices Ghost Rabbit* Dang, that's some great art. Also, time to start the Goodies page.

----------


## smolten

> *notices Ghost Rabbit* Dang, that's some great art. Also, time to start the Goodies page.


Shucks, y'all! Definitely a great team effort.

----------


## Megatron

> *notices Ghost Rabbit* Dang, that's some great art. Also, time to start the Goodies page.


I agree.  He probably looks the best.

----------


## CenturianSpy

There is something going on with "Card Battler" (card matches against computer)...I know Raven showed that when you play another player the trophy bubble appears (when you win bronze, silver, etc.), but it does *NOT* appear during/after battles against the computer. The count (meter) still goes up, but there is not a notice. Can anyone else verify this?

----------


## sylvestro1299

wow decided to spin the wheel for sometime and this is what happens and im not even level 500 yet!! http://prntscr.com/3k77dr

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Ah, that happens, though not many at the same time. That's why I go to Villainville and go inside the alcove for the missions and click the wheel there because that's an unclickable area. BTW you online? If you need a crisis mission, I got Time to Take AIM already and some some vibranium with EOTE.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Ah, that happens, though not many at the same time. That's why I go to Villainville and go inside the alcove for the missions and click the wheel there because that's an unclickable area. BTW you online? If you need a crisis mission, I got Time to Take AIM already and some some vibranium with EOTE.


sorry i have time to aim too! can u add me? please? also do u want me to be destroyer or loki?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Ah, sorry had to do a waiting game here at home for something, don't know if I can team-up right now. If I do manage it I'll send you a request.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Ah, sorry had to do a waiting game here at home for something, don't know if I can team-up right now. If I do manage it I'll send you a request.


its okay about to log off anyways! maybe 2morrow

----------


## PhantCowboy

> wow decided to spin the wheel for sometime and this is what happens and im not even level 500 yet!! http://prntscr.com/3k77dr


Lol same happened to me Right when I hit 1K

----------


## sylvestro1299

can i add you furious? my name is in my signature!

----------


## sylvestro1299

destroyed a lot of my tickets and i have 18.5k fracs! gonna get sniped again but not b4 i make it to the leaderboards!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I think you won!

----------


## sylvestro1299

yes i won!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

You're on a winning streak with these weekend world events!

----------


## sylvestro1299

you guys are awesome! and supportive! i hope you guys win ttoo! i miss whistling screaming butler though!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> You're on a winning streak with these weekend world events!


you observed wow!
Edit: Is it considered cheating if u use an auto mouse clicker?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I hope Gaz does a Fantastic Force (Reed Sue Johnny and badges) Weekend World Event by the time my non-agent has tons of fractals.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I hope Gaz does a Fantastic Force (Reed Sue Johnny and badges) Weekend World Event by the time my non-agent has tons of fractals.


i wish they did that by introducing ff costumes  for thing strech armstrong sue and anhilus costume for johny!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> yes i won!


Nice job Lol im not a member so it takes me a while to get 10K and yes you can My Shso name is same as my Cbr name

----------


## Spider-Prime

I'm hoping for a weekend event that I don't have anything in it  :Smile:

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> you guys are awesome! and supportive! i hope you guys win ttoo! i miss whistling screaming butler though!


Good job I, was in second place. Now I'm back to collecting fractals. Actually kind of fun. Hop you enjoy your heroes, and shouldn't you be over lvl 500 by now? If you are congrats you're now on the road to 1000.

----------


## Shadow

> I'm hoping for a weekend event that I don't have anything in it


Me too, but that would be box heroes as I have everyone else.

----------


## Charles LePage

Approximately how long does it take a Mayhem Mission to respawn?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Good job I, was in second place. Now I'm back to collecting fractals. Actually kind of fun. Hop you enjoy your heroes, and shouldn't you be over lvl 500 by now? If you are congrats you're now on the road to 1000.


I am so sorry i didnt know you would be sniping! I thought enraged arrow seemed familiar! I just hit lvl 502!




> Approximately how long does it take a Mayhem Mission to respawn?


I believe 4 hours!

----------


## Maven

> Approximately how long does it take a Mayhem Mission to respawn?





> I believe 4 hours!


Forgive me for the correction, Sylvestro, but as I thought for sometime, it's every thirty minutes. Just went back after doing several Mayhem Missions under an hour ago, and they're all back and rarin' to go again.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Ok so what should I do if it says Uh-Oh Wolverine must have accidently cut some wires while training. I have refresh several times and that has not done anything

----------


## PhantCowboy

Nvr Mind I got it working

----------


## the_key_24

Disregard this post

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Forgive me for the correction, Sylvestro, but as I thought for sometime, it's every thirty minutes. Just went back after doing several Mayhem Missions under an hour ago, and they're all back and rarin' to go again.


oh my bad i was thinking about fractals!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Megatron

There is a section on the wiki about the most powerful HU's, however, it is far out of date and I would like to update it.  However, I do not have any of the heroes who have really powerful HU's (I have 2 but not badge-maxed).  So, I would appreciate it if you could tell me the HU damage done by the heroes that have come out Loki and after so I can add the new heroes accordingly to the list.  (the main problem here isn't the amount of damage, but rather, the greatest number of times it hits the enemy when activated.  For example, EOTE does 109 or so damage up to 10x to a single target).

----------


## CenturianSpy

> There is a section on the wiki about the most powerful HU's, however, it is far out of date and I would like to update it.  However, I do not have any of the heroes who have really powerful HU's (I have 2 but not badge-maxed).  So, I would appreciate it if you could tell me the HU damage done by the heroes that have come out Loki and after so I can add the new heroes accordingly to the list.  (the main problem here isn't the amount of damage, but rather, the greatest number of times it hits the enemy when activated.  For example, EOTE does 109 or so damage up to 10x to a single target).


Can you get that info off of Mr. Gamesrus' videos?

----------


## Megatron

> Can you get that info off of Mr. Gamesrus' videos?


That should probably work   I just need an idea of which heroes to check.

Is there anyone I should check besides:

Winter Solder
Impossible Man
Falcon Exo-7
Loki

Should I check Stealth Suit as well?  While on the topic of Stealth Suit Cap, how long do his Shield Agents last.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Edit: Is it considered cheating if u use an auto mouse clicker?


It's reasonable to autoclick the wheel to hit the gold; instead of sitting in front of the PC I clean up when I get back from work.

----------


## the_key_24

Almost everybody here has used an auto clicker of the sort whether it's for the prize wheel or to be able to get crafting parts/tickets/silver while afk

----------


## chrishb

> There is a section on the wiki about the most powerful HU's, however, it is far out of date and I would like to update it. However, I do not have any of the heroes who have really powerful HU's (I have 2 but not badge-maxed). So, I would appreciate it if you could tell me the HU damage done by the heroes that have come out Loki and after so I can add the new heroes accordingly to the list. (the main problem here isn't the amount of damage, but rather, the greatest number of times it hits the enemy when activated. For example, EOTE does 109 or so damage up to 10x to a single target).


How about a third section beneath most Powerful HU´s and most powerful combo damage:
(Most) Powerful Heroes for (survival) missions. Considering the Highscores there are about 10-15 heroes which are on every list like Loki, EOTE, Avenging Wolverine etc. 
As it´s almost impossible to rank them, I would suggest to only create a list without ranking. 
The reason for this list is the difference between "strong HU", "strong combo damage" and "strong Hero." 
I bought Classic Thor because of his "strong HU" which is stated on the wiki and realized that he isn´s that "strong" at all. 
The same applies for the combo damage, a high damage neither makes a "strong" hero.
I could offer to create the list. (And would feel honored...)

----------


## Masked Hat Judge

> That should probably work   I just need an idea of which heroes to check.
> 
> Is there anyone I should check besides:
> 
> Winter Solder
> Impossible Man
> Falcon Exo-7
> Loki
> 
> Should I check Stealth Suit as well?  While on the topic of Stealth Suit Cap, how long do his Shield Agents last.


I'd include:

FF Doctor Doom
Magneto
Mystique

Doctor Doom (normal) has a cool HU... summons multiple clones of himself that draw aggro and damage opponents.  I'm not sure if it qualifies a "powerful," though.

EOTE Spidey is, if you ask me, hands-down the best boss-killer in the game.  His HU damage is so huge and can hit a single target so many times, that I don't think I've ever seen a solo boss stand up to more than one HU unless Spidey gets knocked away from the boss while his HU is going off (I think bosses are tougher if you have > 1 player in a mission, so some of those guys can live through 2 HU's).  I have used him to farm mayhem missions for tickets, and he can often kill a boss in literally less than 10 seconds.

Ultron has a strong HU, but is really notable for the fact that most of the moves in his attack chain do decent AoE damage, and he spends most of his time in the air where he is immune to melee attacks, and resistant to knockback and stun.  So he makes my list of very powerful characters.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> That should probably work   I just need an idea of which heroes to check.
> 
> Is there anyone I should check besides:
> 
> Winter Solder
> Impossible Man
> Falcon Exo-7
> Loki
> 
> Should I check Stealth Suit as well?  While on the topic of Stealth Suit Cap, how long do his Shield Agents last.


I made the top 11, I don't have only the Winter Soldier, Stealth Cap is hard to know, the agents stand for a long time and you can call more and give them boosts, if you are playing against one boss they give a lot damage, but if are more enemies the damage spreads

EOTE: 129x10 = 1290
Falcon Exo-7: 65/84x12 = 780/1008 (Damage Boost)
Mysterio: 80x10 = 800
Loki: 58x12 = 696
FF Dr. Doom: 66x10 = 660
Mystique: 55x12 = 660
Winter Soldier: 140/196x3 = 420/588 (Damage Boost)
Indestructible Hulk: 66/79x6 = 396/474 (Damage Boost)
Magneto: 87x5 = 435
Abomination: 29x12 = 348
Impossible Man: 58x6 = 348

----------


## Megatron

> I made the top 11, I don't have only the Winter Soldier, Stealth Cap is hard to know, the agents stand for a long time and you can call more and give them boosts, if you are playing against one boss they give a lot damage, but if are more enemies the damage spreads
> 
> EOTE: 129x10 = 1290
> Falcon Exo-7: 65/84x12 = 780/1008 (Damage Boost)
> Mysterio: 80x10 = 800
> Loki: 58x12 = 696
> FF Dr. Doom: 66x10 = 660
> Mystique: 55x12 = 660
> Winter Soldier: 140/196x3 = 420/588 (Damage Boost)
> ...


Thanks Roaming Colossus Lion!  I will add this onto the wiki.

----------


## magenta

I updated the team-up info, since it's almost impossible to update without parsing the code. The wiki does a nice comparison to see what was updated:
http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...8&v2=509881058

It looks like they added three new teamups (Artifical Life, Heroes for Hire, Kree Skrull War) and also added the newest heroes to existing teamups.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I updated the team-up info, since it's almost impossible to update without parsing the code. The wiki does a nice comparison to see what was updated:
> http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...8&v2=509881058
> 
> It looks like they added three new teamups (Artifical Life, Heroes for Hire, Kree Skrull War) and also added the newest heroes to existing teamups.


Nice job, Mags! Gaz does need to do a better job of listing all of these outside of the game files. More good wiki news, all the basic text work and links has been completed for our new *Sidekick* section. Thanks for everyone's work on this. Smolten is working hard on finishing the graphics (correcting my poop-art). I'm looking for feedback on the *next* area we should concentrate our collective efforts:

1. Should we finish the *Card Quest* area?
2. Should we outline a *Goodies* section?
3. Should we work the *Missions* details?
4. Or, is there something else we should work on?

What do you guys think?

----------


## Masked Hat Judge

> Nice job, Mags! Gaz does need to do a better job of listing all of these outside of the game files. More good wiki news, all the basic text work and links has been completed for our new *Sidekick* section. Thanks for everyone's work on this. Smolten is working hard on finishing the graphics (correcting my poop-art). I'm looking for feedback on the *next* area we should concentrate our collective efforts:
> 
> 1. Should we finish the *Card Quest* area?
> 2. Should we outline a *Goodies* section?
> 3. Should we work the *Missions* details?
> 4. Or, is there something else we should work on?
> 
> What do you guys think?


My vote is missions.  I recently did the "Bring On the Bad Guys" mission (non-crisis version)... I put in the info I thought people would need in order to decide if they want to buy the mission.

----------


## magenta

> Nice job, Mags! Gaz does need to do a better job of listing all of these outside of the game files. More good wiki news, all the basic text work and links has been completed for our new *Sidekick* section. Thanks for everyone's work on this. Smolten is working hard on finishing the graphics (correcting my poop-art). I'm looking for feedback on the *next* area we should concentrate our collective efforts:
> 
> 1. Should we finish the *Card Quest* area?
> 2. Should we outline a *Goodies* section?
> 3. Should we work the *Missions* details?
> 4. Or, is there something else we should work on?
> 
> What do you guys think?


I am glad to see people working on the wiki again. And wow, this thread is moving! I can't even find my post from last week.

Missions are far more popular than Card Quests and Goodies, so I'd go with option 3. You can even add the upcoming crisis missions in a new section.

Also, can someone add Gold Ultron to the list of upcoming heroes? I lost my access to photoshop, so I can't make new icons anymore.

----------


## sylvestro1299

http://prntscr.com/3kprh7 does number one seem like a cheater?
Help i cant send a ticket against him! http://prntscr.com/3kpua2

----------


## Arnier

Hi, I have a question for you. On the wiki in the Mission section is mission called Mysterio's thing are afoot! But its in the coming soon state for a long time. So does anyone know something about it?
Thanks

----------


## the_key_24

> Nice job, Mags! Gaz does need to do a better job of listing all of these outside of the game files. More good wiki news, all the basic text work and links has been completed for our new *Sidekick* section. Thanks for everyone's work on this. Smolten is working hard on finishing the graphics (correcting my poop-art). I'm looking for feedback on the *next* area we should concentrate our collective efforts:
> 
> 1. Should we finish the *Card Quest* area?
> 2. Should we outline a *Goodies* section?
> 3. Should we work the *Missions* details?
> 4. Or, is there something else we should work on?
> 
> What do you guys think?


I started a Goodies page already

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Also, can someone add Gold Ultron to the list of upcoming heroes? I lost my access to photoshop, so I can't make new icons anymore.


Did you read that as a playable character? I thought it was a badge reference...now I have to check it out again.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hi, I have a question for you. On the wiki in the Mission section is mission called Mysterio's thing are afoot! But its in the coming soon state for a long time. So does anyone know something about it?
> Thanks


It's been there for over 2 years. It seems abandoned to me.




> I started a Goodies page already


It's definitely something we should do, but should we complete the missions section first (or card quests or characters)?


Edit: A big "Thank You!" to Mysteria for getting us the art we asked for!

----------


## Megatron

> Nice job, Mags! Gaz does need to do a better job of listing all of these outside of the game files. More good wiki news, all the basic text work and links has been completed for our new *Sidekick* section. Thanks for everyone's work on this. Smolten is working hard on finishing the graphics (correcting my poop-art). I'm looking for feedback on the *next* area we should concentrate our collective efforts:
> 
> 1. Should we finish the *Card Quest* area?
> 2. Should we outline a *Goodies* section?
> 3. Should we work the *Missions* details?
> 4. Or, is there something else we should work on?
> 
> What do you guys think?


I think we should first finish up the new heroes that came out recently (which if everyone contributes a little bit, can be finished quickly), and then put our attention on missions.

----------


## smolten

> Also, can someone add Gold Ultron to the list of upcoming heroes? I lost my access to photoshop, so I can't make new icons anymore.


All set, thanks!

----------


## sylvestro1299

thats weird i cant send support tickets!!!

----------


## roneers

You guys should really check this out!
If you walk on the roof of the daily Bugle, you can fall on the right into an office.
There's a name tag of jonah J. Johnson. 
Funny enough, also Some mission newspapers like bombs away.
On the desk there is also a rejected paper. Maybe a nee mission indication?

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> http://prntscr.com/3kprh7 does number one seem like a cheater?
> Help i cant send a ticket against him! http://prntscr.com/3kpua2


My God, even I was impressed with that many fractals, I'm on the top 10 and I still have more than 100k ready to go, really weird

----------


## Shadow

> Also, can someone add Gold Ultron to the list of upcoming heroes? I lost my access to photoshop, so I can't make new icons anymore.


Wow! Please don't be boxed too........

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> My God, even I was impressed with that much fractals, I'm on the top 10 and I still have more than 100k ready to go, really weird


Why would someone bid that many? They could easily win with a fraction of that amount.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> http://prntscr.com/3kprh7 does number one seem like a cheater?
> Help i cant send a ticket against him! http://prntscr.com/3kpua2


Ok that is not possible it just isn't he had to have hacked I mean I am still not on the Hall of fame and I have just under 95K And I saved up since World events started There is just no way...And btw how do you already have 18K fractals didn't you turn them in the other day?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> You guys should really check this out!
> If you walk on the roof of the daily Bugle, you can fall on the right into an office.


I've entered Jonah's office a number of times. I was amused with his Amazing Society newpapers cover homage for Amazing Fantasy, with the added caption "Menace?"

I saw that fractal bid too. Either he/she accidentally clicked the OK button, or wanted to top the Hall of Fame leaderboard.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Ok that is not possible it just isn't he had to have hacked I mean I am still not on the Hall of fame and I have just under 95K And I saved up since World events started There is just no way...And btw how do you already have 18K fractals didn't you turn them in the other day?


Oh it was my other account!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> My God, even I was impressed with that much fractals, I'm on the top 10 and I still have more than 100k ready to go, really weird


 Over 800K fractals means he had to buy gold, transfer to silver, and buy fractals OR he found a create fractal glitch...or he/she hacked the system.




> thats weird i cant send support tickets!!!


Have you tried in a different browser?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Oh it was my cousins account!


What lvl is he/she on?

----------


## sylvestro1299

[QUOTE=Furious Colossus Cheetah;97369]What lvl is he/she on?[/QUO
He was lvl 384 or something confused passable hat!

----------


## PhantCowboy

[QUOTE=sylvestro1299;97462]


> What lvl is he/she on?[/QUO
> He was lvl 384 or something confused passable hat!


Oh I thought you ment that the person who turned in 800k+ was your cousin nvr mind

----------


## smolten

> Over 800K fractals means he had to buy gold, transfer to silver, and buy fractals OR he found a create fractal glitch...or he/she hacked the system.


This is, quite literally, back of the napkin math, but buying 800k fractals would cost nearly $5,000 USD. I think if you wanted to purchase that much gold it might be worth calling Gazillion and negotiating a special rate.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Look what they just posted.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Look what they just posted.


Youtube is blocked at work so could you spoil me about it? Thanks.

----------


## Shadow

No Clark Greg and in a mystery box = No interest at all

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

An in-game preview of Coulson.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> This is, quite literally, back of the napkin math, but buying 800k fractals would cost nearly $5,000 USD. I think if you wanted to purchase that much gold it might be worth calling Gazillion and negotiating a special rate.


I think it's reasonable to believe that one of the 7 million accounts that SHSO has one is held by a billionaire or billionaire's kid who would (and has) gladly spent that much. I also believe that it is more likely that it's someone who used a hack or is a hacker themselves.

----------


## mysteria

> thats weird i cant send support tickets!!!


You can always email them at support@heroup.com

----------


## Megatron

> Look what they just posted.


Seems like his HU will be summoning Shield Crushbots.

----------


## Arnier

You could also add Winter Soldier between bosses  :Smile:

----------


## chrishb

> Quote Originally Posted by sylvestro1299 View Post
>     thats weird i cant send support tickets!!!
>     You can always email them at support@heroup.com



I had this issue too. Try one/all of these:

1. Use a different Browser
2. Delete the Browser Cache
3. Restart your System
4. Use adifferent PC

I think I could handle mine with 3.

----------


## Masked Hat Judge

I've fleshed out the wiki entry for Punisher.  It's still a work in progress, but I'd love any feedback people have.

----------


## smolten

> I've fleshed out the wiki entry for Punisher.  It's still a work in progress, but I'd love any feedback people have.


Fantastic. Just makes me wish all heroes had that level of detail. Thanks!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I've fleshed out the wiki entry for Punisher.  It's still a work in progress, but I'd love any feedback people have.


Nice job. I linked the Goodies page and entered all the non-member, store titles.

----------


## censorship

Edit: Maintenance finished.

----------


## CaptainMarvell

Coulson!!!!!  Oh wait, he's in a box... nevermind.

----------


## censorship

Boxes have done more to teach me about perseverance and dealing with rejection than most other things in my life.
Spoiler alert: four boxes, no Coulson.

Got this in a rare spot. Which stinks, because I like it but I'll probably never find three more of them.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Six tries and nothing good, done with that box.

----------


## smolten

communitypoll.jpg

*POLL: Who should join the Super Hero Squad Wiki group photo?*

Hello, Squaddies! You've noticed, or perhaps contributed to, a lot of activity on the wiki lately. Thanks for that and keep your contributions coming! We want it to be a good and accurate resource for our community but also for other or new players so they get a sense of the depth and fun of this game. If you are not already involved and want to be, make an account over at the wiki and let one of us (preferably CenturianSpy!) know you need access.

CenturianSpy and I have been talking that it might be fun to update the main page art a little, and we wanted to share this with the group. I propose to update the main page art on the wiki with some new characters! We could add heroes, villains, or I guess, even sidekicks from the full roster of characters in the game as of today! I thought we should have a little informal poll of who you think we should feature in the crowd shot (I'll add them to the group photo magically) so we can show visitors to the page that we are up-to-date and current with the game.

We'll accept your ideas, proposals, or even screenshots (though that is not required to weigh in) through the end of the week and take the *top three characters* from your votes to add into the shot.

----------


## Masked Hat Judge

> *POLL: Who should join the Super Hero Squad Wiki group photo?*


Great idea!  Punisher... and maybe a few high-profile villains... Magneto and Green Goblin flying in back... Doc Ock towering on his arms... and Mystique, front and center!  If you widened the group shot, it might be fun to have a couple groups of villains glowering like resentful bookends on each side.

In terms of updating some of the existing folks, maybe replace old Falcon with new?  And old Nick Fury with Avengers Nick Fury?

----------


## PhantCowboy

Ugh Coulson is in a box I stopped buying boxes when I got Thanos after 69 tries.

----------


## Masked Hat Judge

> Ugh Coulson is in a box I stopped buying boxes when I got Thanos after 69 tries.


69!  That's 13,800 gold!  You are far more stoic than I am, my friend.  I thought Winter Soldier in 15 tries was bad.

----------


## Megatron

Has something changed?  There are two 10 gold spots on my wheel today.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> 69!  That's 13,800 gold!  You are far more stoic than I am, my friend.  I thought Winter Soldier in 15 tries was bad.


I had a friend who tried to get venom over 100 times she got him then got banned a week later for sharing an account with her boyfriend.

----------


## Arnier

> Great idea!  Punisher... and maybe a few high-profile villains... Magneto and Green Goblin flying in back... Doc Ock towering on his arms... and Mystique, front and center!  If you widened the group shot, it might be fun to have a couple groups of villains glowering like resentful bookends on each side.


And don't forget Mysterio

----------


## Megatron

> communitypoll.jpg
> 
> *POLL: Who should join the Super Hero Squad Wiki group photo?*
> 
> Hello, Squaddies! You've noticed, or perhaps contributed to, a lot of activity on the wiki lately. Thanks for that and keep your contributions coming! We want it to be a good and accurate resource for our community but also for other or new players so they get a sense of the depth and fun of this game. If you are not already involved and want to be, make an account over at the wiki and let one of us (preferably CenturianSpy!) know you need access.
> 
> CenturianSpy and I have been talking that it might be fun to update the main page art a little, and we wanted to share this with the group. I propose to update the main page art on the wiki with some new characters! We could add heroes, villains, or I guess, even sidekicks from the full roster of characters in the game as of today! I thought we should have a little informal poll of who you think we should feature in the crowd shot (I'll add them to the group photo magically) so we can show visitors to the page that we are up-to-date and current with the game.
> 
> We'll accept your ideas, proposals, or even screenshots (though that is not required to weigh in) through the end of the week and take the *top three characters* from your votes to add into the shot.


Armoured DD looks pretty cool

----------


## PhantCowboy

> communitypoll.jpg
> 
> *POLL: Who should join the Super Hero Squad Wiki group photo?*
> 
> Hello, Squaddies! You've noticed, or perhaps contributed to, a lot of activity on the wiki lately. Thanks for that and keep your contributions coming! We want it to be a good and accurate resource for our community but also for other or new players so they get a sense of the depth and fun of this game. If you are not already involved and want to be, make an account over at the wiki and let one of us (preferably CenturianSpy!) know you need access.
> 
> CenturianSpy and I have been talking that it might be fun to update the main page art a little, and we wanted to share this with the group. I propose to update the main page art on the wiki with some new characters! We could add heroes, villains, or I guess, even sidekicks from the full roster of characters in the game as of today! I thought we should have a little informal poll of who you think we should feature in the crowd shot (I'll add them to the group photo magically) so we can show visitors to the page that we are up-to-date and current with the game.
> 
> We'll accept your ideas, proposals, or even screenshots (though that is not required to weigh in) through the end of the week and take the *top three characters* from your votes to add into the shot.


Phil Coulson would look cool...

----------


## PhantCowboy

Just wondering how many people have Spider-Man Noir

----------


## sylvestro1299

just go ff spiderman and im so happy!! now maybe with a little help i can get 600 gold more!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> 69!  That's 13,800 gold!  You are far more stoic than I am, my friend.  I thought Winter Soldier in 15 tries was bad.


I'm up to 83 boxes in a row without winning a hero or badge (I've only won 3 sidekicks). That's three months, ONE QUARTER, of my membership. If something doesn't change, I will not be renewing. 




> Has something changed?  There are two 10 gold spots on my wheel today.


There should be two 10 spots +one 15 spot +one 20 spot +fifteen 5 spots =130 gold daily on wheel.

----------


## Megatron

> I'm up to 83 boxes in a row without winning a hero or badge (I've only won 3 sidekicks). That's three months, ONE QUARTER, of my membership. If something doesn't change, I will not be renewing. 
> 
> There should be two 10 spots +one 15 spot +one 20 spot +fifteen 5 spots =130 gold daily on wheel.


Guess I never noticed the few times I had a filled wheel.  I have never had both regenerate without me taking them off.

----------


## Megatron

Edit:  Never mind.  Looked at the picture again and saw that what I said was included.

----------


## Raven

Only my third ever full adamantium trophy hero...



On boxes: They could fix so much of what is wrong with them by making the chance to win cumulative with each box you buy. Example: Your first box buy gives you a 1% chance to win, your second a 2% chance, third box gives a 3% chance etc.

----------


## sylvestro1299

can someone help me with stealth iron man team up challenge?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> can someone help me with stealth iron man team up challenge?


Which IM do you need?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Which IM do you need?


all of them!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> all of them!


I have all but Avengers but, I can't get on tonight so if you still need help I will help you tomorrow.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

I do wish that the mystery boxes in SHSO were treated like the fortune cards on Marvel Heroes, where even if you don't get the top prize, you manage to get a token of sort that can be used to redeem one of the top prizes after a certain point.

----------


## the_key_24

Coulson in his car, Avg. Nick Fury right next to him and Impy

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Only my third ever full adamantium trophy hero...


Congrats, I don't even have one done.




> On boxes: They could fix so much of what is wrong with them by making the chance to win cumulative with each box you buy. Example: Your first box buy gives you a 1% chance to win, your second a 2% chance, third box gives a 3% chance etc.


Nice idea, I'd start at 5% an increase by 5% each time.




> I do wish that the mystery boxes in SHSO were treated like the fortune cards on Marvel Heroes, where even if you don't get the top prize, you manage to get a token of sort that can be used to redeem one of the top prizes after a certain point.


Similar to Raven's. The Mystery Box system NEEDS some type of guaranteed win after a certain number of attempts.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> Congrats, I don't even have one done.
> 
> Nice idea, I'd start at 5% an increase by 5% each time.
> 
> Similar to Raven's. The Mystery Box system NEEDS some type of guaranteed win after a certain number of attempts.


Yeah, it is the MOST discouraging aspect of the game. One of the above fixes would be great OR just cut the price of the boxes drastically...down to 50 a pop or something. Blowing 5,000 gold on a pile of useless potions and lamps is pretty off-putting.

----------


## Maven

> Only my third ever full adamantium trophy hero...





> Congrats, I don't even have one done.


Seconding the congrats and presenting my only all Addyed hero (real, REAL big shock here)...

----------


## Masked Hat Judge

Wow.  I just checked out Iron Man's new, improved HU.  It has gone from doing 25 damage to doing 21+21+21+21+21 (105 total) damage.  And that's at level 11.  He is actually fun to play now.

His first 2 basic attacks got a slight debuff, though (4 damage instead of 6 for the first attack, and 8 damage instead of 9 for the second).

All this is updated in the wiki.  :Big Grin:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Seconding the congrats and presenting my only all Addyed hero (real, REAL big shock here)...


I saw your Enemies defeated as Reed isn't it like over 200K Crazzzy!!!!!!

----------


## Maven

> I saw your Enemies defeated as Reed isn't it like over 200K Crazzzy!!!!!!


If you think that's crazy, my mission mark with Reed topples 1,000 as of late summer last year, and is approaching 1,500. What can I say but Reed's just my main Marvel man...right down to his moveset fitting me like a glove a lot more-so than other characters, even Reed's original (and best) teammates as much I bow down to them too.

----------


## spideyman

Okay just tried my luck with the new box hero and I got to say I think they made it even more stingy.  Out of 4 to 5 turns I got nothing but really lousy consolation prizes.  The last three gave badges, sidekicks and a card quests at least one of them out of 5 turns.

----------


## chrishb

@Wiki Authors
The challenges section is linked to the sidekicks.

----------


## Masked Hat Judge

> Is it considered cheating if u use an auto mouse clicker?


The terms of service includes this clause:

4.18 You may not create, post, use or distribute any utilities, emulators or other third party software tools (including, without limitation, macroing programs, botting programs, server emulators, client hacks, map hacks, and data gathering utilities).

I do not know if an auto mouse clicker would be considered a "macroing" program in the same way as a program like MacroGoblin.  It would certainly be illegal to try to bot your play, but auto-clicking to clear your wheel?  Not clear.

----------


## Wollomby

Agent Coulson is a box hero?!!  NOoooooooooooooooo!

I tried the boxes a while back and spent 7000 gold in one sitting, unfortunately I received no villain. I really want Agent Coulson but cannot bring myself to try the boxes again until there is a new system in place... I just... can't do it. I was so disappointed after not getting a villain after spending 7000 gold, I vowed not to do it again.

I love the idea of increasing the chance to win a box hero after buying so many boxes, or receiving a token after so much spent to redeem on a box hero.

I do have a question though... If you have all the heroes bought and all their level up tokens bought... will that increase your odds to get a random box hero?

----------


## chrishb

> The terms of service includes this clause:
> 
> 4.18 You may not create, post, use or distribute any utilities, emulators or other third party software tools (including, without limitation, macroing programs, botting programs, server emulators, client hacks, map hacks, and data gathering utilities).


The part before the bracket is too generally. "you may not use ANY utilities or third party software". Based on this text I am only allowed to use a raw operating system to play the game. No Winamp, MS Office, no other Browser etc. during play. Common clause but that doesnt make it right. 
The part in the bracket is more specific as macroing programs are clearly mentioned and I personally think that *********** are always macroing programs.
So using macroing programs is not cheating, it´s illegal.

BTW. I was asking myself why Gaz still has the wheel of fortune without a "quick spin" option. Like 100 Spins with one click. Without an auto clicker (which is illegal...) it´s just stupid to go through >200 tickets. My theory: Gaz is sponsored by the gambling industry to produce new customers. Other suggestions?

----------


## Masked Hat Judge

> I do have a question though... If you have all the heroes bought and all their level up tokens bought... will that increase your odds to get a random box hero?


The mechanics for determining your chance to win a box hero are frustratingly opaque.  So... who knows?

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

Holy poo. Got 8 speed potions on first box, then Agent Coulson on my 2nd.  I almost shat myself, I was so surprised.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> If you think that's crazy, my mission mark with Reed topples 1,000 as of late summer last year, and is approaching 1,500. What can I say but Reed's just my main Marvel man...right down to his moveset fitting me like a glove a lot more-so than other characters, even Reed's original (and best) teammates as much I bow down to them too.


Btw you have won that category I check a lot of ppls Enemies defeated and you beat Incredible Eye Turtle's Eote by a little over 50K

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Holy poo. Got 8 speed potions on first box, then Agent Coulson on my 2nd.  I almost shat myself, I was so surprised.


Lol you are one of them many ppl I know who already has him I checked most of my Friends squads and they got him in their third or fourth try.Im probably not even going to try to get him.

----------


## smolten

> My theory: Gaz is sponsored by the gambling industry to produce new customers. Other suggestions?


The obvious answer is that the mechanic is appealing to our rat brains and therefore useful and common in all sorts of games and reward systems throughout life. Boss loot drops in WoW are a nice example from another game, while repeatedly checking email or forums, for instance, is a real-life occurrence.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> @Wiki Authors
> The challenges section is linked to the sidekicks.


Thanks! Fixed! Why aren't you a Wiki Author, yet?

Speaking on the Wiki...We need someone to work Playable Abomination's page and Agent Coulson's page. (This will finish off all the characters that star with "A")

----------


## smolten

> Speaking on the Wiki...We need someone to work Playable Abomination's page and Agent Coulson's page. (This will finish off all the characters that star with "A")


Anyone who can set their graphics to high and screenshot the character icon of Agent Coulson and PM me an imgur link wins a wiki cookie. I'd like to get his art in.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Does anyone know if there is a Shield Agent Report for yesterdays maintenance?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Thanks! Fixed! Why aren't you a Wiki Author, yet?
> 
> Speaking on the Wiki...We need someone to work Playable Abomination's page and Agent Coulson's page. (This will finish off all the characters that star with "A")


What do you need to know about Agent Coulson?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Btw you have won that category I check a lot of ppls Enemies defeated and you beat Incredible Eye Turtle's Eote by a little over 50K


Opps I checked again and Incredible Eye Turtle has over a WHOPPING 500K Enemies defeated as Eote. But you are in second.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Btw what is Coulson's Marvel Lore

----------


## CenturianSpy

> What do you need to know about Agent Coulson?


Smolten needs a high-res screenshot of Agent Coulson's hero circle.

The text we need:

----------


## Masked Hat Judge

> I'm up to 83 boxes in a row without winning a hero or badge (I've only won 3 sidekicks). That's three months, ONE QUARTER, of my membership. If something doesn't change, I will not be renewing.


WHAAAAT?!  That has GOT to be a bug!  I have bought 40 boxes - a decent sample size - and gotten 5 heroes.  Assuming I've had average luck, that hints at about a 12% chance for scoring a box hero.  Even if it's only 10% (a nice round number), the odds of not hitting after 83 tries are only .016%.  That's less than 1 in 500.  (Odds of nothing after 69 tries is .07%, assuming 10% chance for box hero).  Even given only a 5% chance of winning (in which case I've had super extraordinary luck), there is only a 1.4% chance of not hitting in 83 tries.

I'd submit a ticket.  You seem due at least some consolation prizes.

----------


## Raven

> WHAAAAT?!  That has GOT to be a bug!  I have bought 40 boxes - a decent sample size - and gotten 5 heroes.  Assuming I've had average luck, that hints at about a 12% chance for scoring a box hero.  Even if it's only 10% (a nice round number), the odds of not hitting after 83 tries are only .016%.  That's less than 1 in 500.  (Odds of nothing after 69 tries is .07%, assuming 10% chance for box hero).  Even given only a 5% chance of winning (in which case I've had super extraordinary luck), there is only a 1.4% chance of not hitting in 83 tries.
> 
> I'd submit a ticket.  You seem due at least some consolation prizes.


I don't see the point of a ticket on this. Gazillion is aware of how the boxes work, they are also aware that many of us hate them. They've chosen not care, we'll choose not to re-sub.

----------


## Masked Hat Judge

> I don't see the point of a ticket on this. Gazillion is aware of how the boxes work, they are also aware that many of us hate them. They've chosen not care, we'll choose not to re-sub.


I don't like the box mechanics, either.  But Centurion Spy's experience seems beyond the pale and into "bug" realm.  There may actually be a bug in the random number generator, or in the server element that determines whether a box "roll" is real or a hack, or in any of the components that go into purchasing a box and determining its contents.  Has anyone else submitted a ticket for an absurd number of unsuccessful purchases?  I'd be curious what the response was.

(BTW, I'm assuming a bug might manifest only under certain hardware/software configurations, which would be how Centurion Spy could have such spectacularly bad luck, and not everyone else).

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Where are you able to see SHSO files, because I'd really like to know.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Ok I made a new account and I have 200 Gold what should I buy?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Ok I made a new account and I have 200 Gold what should I buy?


Ahh im just gonna try for Coulson.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Ahh im just gonna try for Coulson.


Lol I got Frankenstiens Badge I now have that badge on almost all of my accounts but I still do not have the actual hero.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> WHAAAAT?!  That has GOT to be a bug!  I have bought 40 boxes - a decent sample size - and gotten 5 heroes.  Assuming I've had average luck, that hints at about a 12% chance for scoring a box hero.  Even if it's only 10% (a nice round number), the odds of not hitting after 83 tries are only .016%.  That's less than 1 in 500.  (Odds of nothing after 69 tries is .07%, assuming 10% chance for box hero).  Even given only a 5% chance of winning (in which case I've had super extraordinary luck), there is only a 1.4% chance of not hitting in 83 tries.
> 
> I'd submit a ticket.  You seem due at least some consolation prizes.


The box mechanics in regards to the %'s is closely guarded by Gaz. I often wonder if internet speed plays into it. I wonder if the amount of MTX (micro-transactions) plays a part (hey, this person buys gold when they need it, let's make it harder for them to win so they buy more gold!<--- possible paranoia, but they don't give us odds). They say membership INCREASES your chances, so Gaz CAN & DOES manipulate the odds, so do they track a player's spending habits and determine how they can squeeze more money out of those who have shown a propensity to buy gold? Does Gaz secretly tier players based on spending habits? 

I've wondered if the increased usage of potions (my nephew & niece likes to use them) causes an increase winning of those instead of the hero/villain. I have ALL the other heroes and their badges, I wonder if this causes a drop in winning %'s. I wonder if how much gold you start with changes the odds. A game's feature should not cause this angst. Shame on Gaz.




> I don't see the point of a ticket on this. Gazillion is aware of how the boxes work, they are also aware that many of us hate them. They've chosen not care, we'll choose not to re-sub.


I'm sure I'd get a formulated response on how it is random. I'd be interested to know if it is the same percent random as every other member. I may have to bring back Gaz-Mooning.




> I don't like the box mechanics, either.  But Centurion Spy's experience seems beyond the pale and into "bug" realm.  There may actually be a bug in the random number generator, or in the server element that determines whether a box "roll" is real or a hack, or in any of the components that go into purchasing a box and determining its contents.  Has anyone else submitted a ticket for an absurd number of unsuccessful purchases?  I'd be curious what the response was.
> 
> (BTW, I'm assuming a bug might manifest only under certain hardware/software configurations, which would be how Centurion Spy could have such spectacularly bad luck, and not everyone else).


I've thought this, too (in regards to hardware/software configurations with the added metric of internet speed/provider- they did recently have problems with people just on a specific ATT network). That's why having a failsafe of 'winning' the hero/villain after a certain number of boxes (10-20 range seems appropriate) is needed.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Where are you able to see SHSO files, because I'd really like to know.


It's different based on your OS, but generally, it is found in a hidden file called  C:User>"username">AppData>LocalLow>Unity>WebPlayer  >Cache>SHS

where username is specific to you and AppData is hidden.

Then you need a fileviewer/editing software to read the files.

----------


## CenturianSpy

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1zuz...7LMP0/viewform




> Squaddies, now is your chance to have your say. This summer we will be having a contest based on your vote. What kind of contest do you want to see? Vote away!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1zuz...7LMP0/viewform


I voted a story contest.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I voted a story contest.


me too! I dont have any hope of winning but i feel that pen and paper is the best way to express yourself ( also my art is terrible)

----------


## PhantCowboy

> me too! I dont have any hope of winning but i feel that pen and paper is the best way to express yourself ( also my art is terrible)


Lol same here can't draw to save my life.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> Lol same here can't draw to save my life.


This made me wonder under what circumstance this comment would be tested...

"I challenge you to a game of pictionary...to the DEATH!"

----------


## censorship

Machinima would be such a pain to do. It's hard enough to find a quiet corner to make gifs in.

I went with short story. If some of them are really good, maybe Gaz would consider adapting them into missions.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> This made me wonder under what circumstance this comment would be tested...
> 
> "I challenge you to a game of pictionary...to the DEATH!"


Lol I would accept but I have to stay alive for a while, Things to do places to be...

----------


## Shadow

Speaking of boxes... if they box Lizard I'm done with the game. Been waiting forever for him to be playable and I'm NEVER buying a box again after all those Thanos fails.

----------


## Megatron

> Wow.  I just checked out Iron Man's new, improved HU.  It has gone from doing 25 damage to doing 21+21+21+21+21 (105 total) damage.  And that's at level 11.  He is actually fun to play now.
> 
> His first 2 basic attacks got a slight debuff, though (4 damage instead of 6 for the first attack, and 8 damage instead of 9 for the second).
> 
> All this is updated in the wiki.



I wish they changed Arctic Iron Man and Armoured Spidermen as well.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I wish they changed Arctic Iron Man and Armoured Spidermen as well.


Yeah me too I ment to ask them about it on facebook I have both of their badges and they are some of my favorite heroes we should ask them to buff them as well

----------


## Megatron

For the contest, I voted for a contest available to Canadian residents.  I know there are legal issues but I still wish I could participate.

----------


## Nyssane

Guys, try not to post multiple times in a row. If you think of something new, there's always the edit button.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Ugh Finally
http://imgur.com/MmN1NdA

----------


## Megatron

> Ugh Finally
> http://imgur.com/MmN1NdA


I still have to get mine to level 11.

What is your squad level?

Also, when are the fallen zones ending?  I don't remember seeing a date anywhere.  I hope they stay a long time.  Loki's mission is quick and pays 450 XP

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I still have to get mine to level 11.
> 
> P.S.  What is your squad level?


Its in my signature, and Im not sure probably 2 weeks I guess

----------


## Shadow

> Also, when are the fallen zones ending?  I don't remember seeing a date anywhere.  I hope they stay a long time.  Loki's mission is quick and pays 450 XP


They gave a warning last time they took them down. (Wasn't much of an early warning either)

----------


## Charles LePage

Coulson:

Lore is +2.

Using Door: Let's see what's on the other side.
Eating Pizza: Can I get one of these to go?  Something's... come up.
Destroying Trouble Bot: Time to put you out of commission.
Sitting: This is Coulson, going offline for a break.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Coulson:
> 
> Lore is +2.
> 
> Using Door: Let's see what's on the other side.
> Eating Pizza: Can I get one of these to go?  Something's... come up.
> Destroying Trouble Bot: Time to put you out of commission.
> Sitting: This is Coulson, going offline for a break.


Thanks a ton! Added!

----------


## Sprite

I lucked out and got Coulson on my first box. Nice.  :Smile:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I lucked out and got Coulson on my first box. Nice.


Congrats!

*throws mouse through a wall

----------


## Sprite

> Congrats!
> 
> *throws mouse through a wall


Haha, thanks. Only been a short while, and now I'm beating missions and getting friend requests left and right. Glad I got back into SHSO.

----------


## derwipok

> I wish they changed Arctic Iron Man and Armoured Spidermen as well.


I don't really get why they speed up Hulk's and Spider-Man's combo but release Armored Daredevil with the slowest combo ever.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I don't really get why they speed up Hulk's and Spider-Man's combo but release Armored Daredevil with the slowest combo ever.


Yeah Hulks was ok as it was Armored Daredevil needs a boost but I don't suppose they will do it.

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

> Yeah Hulks was ok as it was Armored Daredevil needs a boost but I don't suppose they will do it.


Armored DD is already ridiculously powerful.  No need for that kind of boost (even though I wouldn't mind it!).

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

> The box mechanics in regards to the %'s is closely guarded by Gaz. I often wonder if internet speed plays into it. I wonder if the amount of MTX (micro-transactions) plays a part (hey, this person buys gold when they need it, let's make it harder for them to win so they buy more gold!<--- possible paranoia, but they don't give us odds). They say membership INCREASES your chances, so Gaz CAN & DOES manipulate the odds, so do they track a player's spending habits and determine how they can squeeze more money out of those who have shown a propensity to buy gold? Does Gaz secretly tier players based on spending habits? 
> 
> I've wondered if the increased usage of potions (my nephew & niece likes to use them) causes an increase winning of those instead of the hero/villain. I have ALL the other heroes and their badges, I wonder if this causes a drop in winning %'s. I wonder if how much gold you start with changes the odds. A game's feature should not cause this angst. Shame on Gaz.
> 
> I'm sure I'd get a formulated response on how it is random. I'd be interested to know if it is the same percent random as every other member. I may have to bring back Gaz-Mooning.


Here's a crazy theory, just based on selective bias over the last few days:

What if the % was based on tickets and log-in activity?

I say that because I got Coulson on the 2nd box. I have virtually no tickets, over 6500 gold, 70,000+ fractals, 375k+ silver, and all the heroes/sidekicks.  It takes me on average (now that my tickets are depleted) about 50-60 tickets to clear the wheel everyday, which is easily the quickest I can recall it being since I started playing.

Meanwhile, I believe I saw a screenshot of you with 20,000 tickets?

So, what if it's activity based?  While I see the logic in the nefarious "get them to drop more money" theory, could it be that they want to incentivize folks by getting them to play longer?  Tickets would be a good and easy way to track activity...and I would bet they have statistics that show the longer a person stays in Super Hero City, the more likely they are to spend extra cash on gold.  So, since I've had limited time lately, and have to log in to get tickets just to clear the gold from the wheel, maybe the odds went up for me since they want me to play for longer periods of time?

Just a theory.  :wink:

----------


## Masked Hat Judge

> Here's a crazy theory, just based on selective bias over the last few days:
> 
> What if the % was based on tickets and log-in activity?
> 
> I say that because I got Coulson on the 2nd box. I have virtually no tickets, over 6500 gold, 70,000+ fractals, 375k+ silver, and all the heroes/sidekicks.  It takes me on average (now that my tickets are depleted) about 50-60 tickets to clear the wheel everyday, which is easily the quickest I can recall it being since I started playing.
> 
> Meanwhile, I believe I saw a screenshot of you with 20,000 tickets?
> 
> So, what if it's activity based?  While I see the logic in the nefarious "get them to drop more money" theory, could it be that they want to incentivize folks by getting them to play longer?  Tickets would be a good and easy way to track activity...and I would bet they have statistics that show the longer a person stays in Super Hero City, the more likely they are to spend extra cash on gold.  So, since I've had limited time lately, and have to log in to get tickets just to clear the gold from the wheel, maybe the odds went up for me since they want me to play for longer periods of time?
> ...


LOL!  It's probably just "5% for non-agents, 10% for agents," but it's so tempting to create conspiracy theories in the absence of a simple statement from Gaz, and given the extremely varied experiences of people on this board.  

I am a software developer myself, and I know that programming all those various factors and using them in a single algorithm would be extremely time-consuming, error-prone, and require tons and tons of resources and time to test.

Oh!  Here's a scary thought!  What if the algorithm is based by the number of negative statements about Gaz expressed in this forum!  No... impossible.... Gaz is too wonderful and beneficent and smart and full of talented people to do such a thing!  (I'm going to go open a box now).  :Wink:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Here's a crazy theory, just based on selective bias over the last few days:
> 
> What if the % was based on tickets and log-in activity?


I thought that I bought the Venomous Box in the Daily Bugle shop as Black Suit Spider-Man I'd get Venom (got Hope Summers instead); if I use any Spider-Man with any Spider-villain boxes in the same shop I'd get the villain (Potions! But the 5× XP potions were darned helpful.); and that by buying the Coulson Box as Avengers Nick Fury in the shop next to him I'd get Coulson (Void potion!).

There goes my logic.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I don't really get why they speed up Hulk's and Spider-Man's combo but release Armored Daredevil with the slowest combo ever.


Welcome back, derwipok!




> Meanwhile, I believe I saw a screenshot of you with 20,000 tickets?


Nice memory, I'm around 29K now...and that's without the use of a ticket generating sidekick.




> LOL!  It's probably just "5% for non-agents, 10% for agents," but it's so tempting to create conspiracy theories in the absence of a simple statement from Gaz, and given the extremely varied experiences of people on this board.  
> 
> I am a software developer myself, and I know that programming all those various factors and using them in a single algorithm would be extremely time-consuming, error-prone, and require tons and tons of resources and time to test.
> 
> Oh!  Here's a scary thought!  What if the algorithm is based by the number of negative statements about Gaz expressed in this forum!  No... impossible.... Gaz is too wonderful and beneficent and smart and full of talented people to do such a thing!  (I'm going to go open a box now).


You're probably right on the %'s. BUT, an algorithm similar to the medal scoring (bronze, silver, gold, addy) from missions could easily be used to tier people on spending habits and these tiers used to determine a % for Mystery boxes.  On a side note, my 83 boxes without a hero would easily put me in a 4+ standard deviation.

There is no doubt that Gaz has adjusted the Prize Wheel, I remember it was not uncommon for people to post 200+ spins on this thread's predecessors.

----------


## roneers

> Welcome back, derwipok!
> 
> Nice memory, I'm around 29K now...and that's without the use of a ticket generating sidekick.
> 
> You're probably right on the %'s. BUT, an algorithm similar to the medal scoring (bronze, silver, gold, addy) from missions could easily be used to tier people on spending habits and these tiers used to determine a % for Mystery boxes.  On a side note, my 83 boxes without a hero would easily put me in a 4+ standard deviation.
> 
> There is no doubt that Gaz has adjusted the Prize Wheel, I remember it was not uncommon for people to post 200+ spins on this thread's predecessors.


I calculated it and the change of NOT winning the hero with 83 boxes would be 0,000159%
You've got really bad luck!

----------


## Spider-Prime

I'm still spinning the wheel over 200 times to clear it. It's getting really annoying. DOWN WITH THE WHEEL! Hate it.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I'm still spinning the wheel over 200 times to clear it. It's getting really annoying. DOWN WITH THE WHEEL! Hate it.


I spin it 100 times day, no more, no less.  At worst, every so often there's one gold amount I don't get.  I wouldn't use another 100 tickets just to completely clear the wheel.

----------


## Shadow

> I calculated it and the change of NOT winning the hero with 83 boxes would be 0,000159%
> You've got really bad luck!


No, it's rigged.
I've bought a LOT of Thanos boxes.

----------


## Raven

> I spin it 100 times day, no more, no less.  At worst, every so often there's one gold amount I don't get.  I wouldn't use another 100 tickets just to completely clear the wheel.


I'll spin till there is one spot left, give that last one 10 tries, then walk away. I'd say my average is 50-65 spins/day.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I'll spin till there is one spot left, give that last one 10 tries, then walk away. I'd say my average is 50-65 spins/day.


I spin till I get all my gold I don't have a lot of tickets about 3K  but I can just get more.

----------


## Masked Hat Judge

> I calculated it and the change of NOT winning the hero with 83 boxes would be 0,000159%
> You've got really bad luck!


I think you've got to move the decimal point over 2 to turn it into a percentage (.9 to the power of 83, and the result multiplied by 100), leaving you with a whopping .016%.  But I was an English major, so...  :Smile:

----------


## censorship

The problem, though, is that you can't predictably calculate the odds of winning with multiple boxes. Each one is a randomized prize.

That's why I feel letting Agents choose between two box prizes is a far better perk than an undefined 'increased chance.' It would allow you to match your inventory to your game strategy.

----------


## Raven

Something else they could fix on the boxes is every time the random prize generator awards you a hero, mission or badge that you already own, rather than subbing it for another hero, mission etc or a crappy potion, it should instead award you the featured hero, because the incentive to buy these things when you already own most or all of the good stuff that others can randomly win is pretty non-existent.

----------


## Shadow

Or just have the box heroes cost 5000 gold and let us buy them that way.

----------


## roneers

> I think you've got to move the decimal point over 2 to turn it into a percentage (.9 to the power of 83, and the result multiplied by 100), leaving you with a whopping .016%.  But I was an English major, so...


No, I calculated it with a standaard 10% change and it seriously came out as this anwser.
Did it with the 'exact change' option on my calculator. So i'm sure it's right.
I kind feel sorry for centurion.

----------


## Masked Hat Judge

> No, I calculated it with a standaard 10% change and it seriously came out as this anwser.
> Did it with the 'exact change' option on my calculator. So i'm sure it's right.
> I kind feel sorry for centurion.


Yeah, Centurion, if you can beat those kinds of odds, maybe you should buy a lottery ticket.  :Smile:

----------


## sylvestro1299

Chances of this weekend having a world event?

----------


## Shadow

> Chances of this weekend having a world event?


We'll see in less than 24 hours.

I hope it is something different like double gold.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> We'll see in less than 24 hours.
> 
> I hope it is something different like double gold.


Double gold as in,  in the wheel? cuz i just emptied mine and i am not nor will i ever be a  subscriber!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I hope it is something different like double gold.


As long as it's not an FF bundle, my non-agent needs more fractals! Gaz gave away Giganto once in Facebook, hope they do it again.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> As long as it's not an FF bundle, my non-agent needs more fractals! Gaz gave away Giganto once in Facebook, hope they do it again.


Yeah I know I entered but I didn't win but my buddy Moon did.

----------


## censorship

It's DOFP weekend, so I'm sure there will be at least one mutant-related event.

----------


## Shadow

> It's DOFP weekend, so I'm sure there will be at least one mutant-related event.


Double XP for all mutants hopefully.

----------


## Arnier

Hi, I just notice, that on the wiki is Spider-girl missing from the heroes section, at least in the alphabetical arrangement  :Wink:

----------


## chrishb

> I calculated it and the change of NOT winning the hero with 83 boxes would be 0,000159%
> You've got really bad luck!



Hi,

how do you calculate the chance of not whinning a hero with 83 boxes without knowing (for sure) or quoting the basic chance of whinning a hero with a single box-purchase?
It´s simply not possible. Your calculation is based on an assumption (you mentioned the 10% later) whic only Gaz. knows for sure. 
Your correct result of 0,000159% chance of NOT winning a hero with 83 boxes and a 10% whinning chance only lets one interpretation:
The chance of whinning a hero with one single box is way lower than 10%. (or maybe the "83" is not correct)
I would assume the chance of whinning a hero with one box is <=3%.

----------


## Shadow

> Hi, I just notice, that on the wiki is Spider-girl missing from the heroes section, at least in the alphabetical arrangement


While looking on the wiki to check, I noticed Iron Fist's and Taskmaster's icons aren't the real ones.
http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...%28Playable%29
http://superherosquadonline.wikispaces.com/Iron+Fist

----------


## Pyrebomb

Looks like some of the X-Men are on sale, now. Probably to do with the_ Days of Future Past_ premiere.

Waiting for the announcement to see how long it will be around. Man, I saved my gold for a good two weeks, and they never did a sale. Figures one would go up the day I said "screw this" and bought my last Thor.

----------


## Shadow

> Looks like some of the X-Men are on sale, now. Probably to do with the_ Days of Future Past_ premiere.
> 
> Waiting for the announcement to see how long it will be around. Man, I saved my gold for a good two weeks, and they never did a sale. Figures one would go up the day I said "screw this" and bought my last Thor.


It's probably going to last through the weekend like Spidey's sale did.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> It's probably going to last through the weekend like Spidey's sale did.


Yeah. That's my guess, too. I was just hoping it would be longer because there are actually a number of heroes for sale that I don't own yet. I knew I should have waited one more day before buying Armored Thor, but I was down to only 6 heroes who weren't maxed and the lack of choice was starting to bother me. I'm used to working on twice that at a time.

I forgot about the card quest I bought, too. I needed more damage blocks to round out my FF deck. Oh well. I got Iceman and Psylocke. Probably won't be able to buy anyone else before they take them down.

----------


## Masked Hat Judge

> Hi,
> 
> how do you calculate the chance of not whinning a hero with 83 boxes without knowing (for sure) or quoting the basic chance of whinning a hero with a single box-purchase?
> It´s simply not possible. Your calculation is based on an assumption (you mentioned the 10% later) whic only Gaz. knows for sure. 
> Your correct result of 0,000159% chance of NOT winning a hero with 83 boxes and a 10% whinning chance only lets one interpretation:
> The chance of whinning a hero with one single box is way lower than 10%. (or maybe the "83" is not correct)
> I would assume the chance of whinning a hero with one box is <=3%.


You're right, we both used an assumed "win" percentage of 10%.  I based that on my own experience of opening 40 boxes and winning 5 heroes.  That's a 12.5% win rate.  So I rounded down to 10%.  Note that I'm an Agent, and I think Gaz once stated that the chance for agents is 2x the chance for non-agents.  So it's quite possible that non-agents have a 5% win rate.

But as I said in another post, the box mechanics are opaque, and we can only guess.

----------


## chrishb

@Masked Hat Judge
I like to read suggestions/assumptions about the winning chance. It helps (me) making decisions wether you (I) should by boxes or not.
I also like to know if the "83" is just a random number for "I bought soooo much boxes" or confirmed. 
But as we have no numbers it´s all just an assumption. The winning chance can be 10% for non agents, but it can also be 1% and is probably between them. 

My personal experience:
I bought 14-16 Boxes (mostly Thanos, a few Octopus, and made a screenshot of each one) as non-agent, here is what I got:
1 Mission
1 Badge
2 Card Quests
A lot of Crap but NO hero.
Personally I think the Chance is 3% and lower for non agents. 
Lesson: I wont buy boxes in the near future. 
Besides, there was only ONE content which motivated me to buy boxes: EOTE Badge. Actually Winter Soldier makes TWO now.

----------


## roneers

You guys are right.
I just geussed the percentage. 
I personally think the change of winning could easily be lower.
I hope they Will 'fix' the boxes on the near future.
But still. The calculatiebeschikking does Give you an idea what you can expect.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Well thanks to the X-Men sale I breached the 2k squad level. And now I've been winning ada on crisis but only 2 vibranium so far.

----------


## Masked Hat Judge

> @Masked Hat Judge
> I like to read suggestions/assumptions about the winning chance. It helps (me) making decisions wether you (I) should by boxes or not.
> I also like to know if the "83" is just a random number for "I bought soooo much boxes" or confirmed. 
> But as we have no numbers it´s all just an assumption. The winning chance can be 10% for non agents, but it can also be 1% and is probably between them. 
> 
> My personal experience:
> I bought 14-16 Boxes (mostly Thanos, a few Octopus, and made a screenshot of each one) as non-agent, here is what I got:
> 1 Mission
> 1 Badge
> ...


I got lucky enough to get the EOTE Badge, too.  I feel guilty about my good fortune now.  :Embarrassment:   The badge IS awesome.  

You might consider springing for the $10 for one month, which will get you 5,000 gold over the 30 days (if you're persistent)... that's 25 boxes, plus the higher chance for a good prize.  Plus you could buy some agent-only heroes for silver, if you don't have any.  I highly recommend Iron Man Mk I, and Ultimate Thor is pretty awesome as well.  Also, you get to play any agent-only heroes you buy, even after your membership ends.

----------


## Masked Hat Judge

> Well thanks to the X-Men sale I breached the 2k squad level. And now I've been winning ada on crisis but only 2 vibranium so far.


Congratulations!

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

I'm so happy with the X-Sale, bought Iceman this morning and I just loved everything about him  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Masked Hat Judge

> I'm so happy with the X-Sale, bought Iceman this morning and I just loved everything about him


I love the way he twirls sometimes when he jumps.  And his flight is just totally awesome.

----------


## smolten

> While looking on the wiki to check, I noticed Iron Fist's and Taskmaster's icons aren't the real ones.
> http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...%28Playable%29
> http://superherosquadonline.wikispaces.com/Iron+Fist


Mind shooting me a screenshot of the "real ones?" You can PM me for email or send an imgur.com link.

----------


## smolten

> Hi, I just notice, that on the wiki is Spider-girl missing from the heroes section, at least in the alphabetical arrangement


Thanks for the catch, tidied that up.

----------


## Arnier

> Mind shooting me a screenshot of the "real ones?" You can PM me for email or send an imgur.com link.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8d-AzWzykg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zHwAiBzWc4
you can see the real ones on this videos  :Wink:

----------


## CenturianSpy

Just updated our "Most Wanted" thread with my Top 10 or so "O" characters. Why don't you read it!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Mind shooting me a screenshot of the "real ones?" You can PM me for email or send an imgur.com link.


I got your back, smolten!

http://imgur.com/MNA2u8M

http://imgur.com/h49vmVz

----------


## Masked Hat Judge

I just touched up the Venom wiki page.  Any feedback is welcome.  Also, I'm by no means a Venom expert, so if anyone has some more details, tips, or strategies to add, I'd be grateful.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

My strategy to buying boxes is to buy them over a course of about 4 weeks. That's how I got Beta Ray Bill. It only took me about 5 boxes, for me that's not too much. Only reason I was able to gain gold quickly was going on the wheel everyday until I'd made back the gold from the previously purchased box.

----------


## censorship

I really like the X-sale they're doing. Based on the marketing, I was thinking it would just be Magneto, Mystique, and a few Wolverines. Surprising, NO Wolverines except the Agent-featured Classic.

I do hope the movie has enough traction that the game puts a few new X-characters out in time for the home theater release (or sooner). Bishop, Warpath, and a Fassbender-inspired Magneto would be great, but I think I'd be happiest with the debut of fan-favorite Blink.

----------


## sylvestro1299

anybody online who has classic or reguler wolverine?

----------


## sylvestro1299

im ddefinately participating in current world event!

----------


## Megatron

> im ddefinately participating in current world event!


Ditto.  Probably the best one yet.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> im ddefinately participating in current world event!







all three + their badges is AMAZING. June 6th is one year anniversary of the World Events.

----------


## sylvestro1299

chances with 20k fractals?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

NOOOOO! I don't have enough fractals to even bid.  :Frown:

----------


## sylvestro1299

okay my sniping strategy is to snipe at 12:00 pm eastern time ( 4 pm is slightly less effective) ! i find that time to be when most people are at work or just busy! hence not very skilled snipers are found there! also that is the time when i sniped the most! also the 8 and 12 am eastern time draws are terrible time to snipe i have observed and lost because i felt like sniping then! and it seems having 15k+ fracs is fine as long as you snipe at those times!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> all three + their badges is AMAZING. June 6th is one year anniversary of the World Events.


Remember when there was that bundles sale last year? I'm guessing they'll use some of those for the next events. If so, expect a Fantastic Force and Hulks events in the future.

----------


## sylvestro1299

just realized the it ends on tuesday thats great!! that means around 24 winners and 24 lucky winners!

----------


## spideyman

> okay my sniping strategy is to snipe at 12:00 pm eastern time ( 4 pm is slightly less effective) ! i find that time to be when most people are at work or just busy! hence not very skilled snipers are found there! also that is the time when i sniped the most! also the 8 and 12 am eastern time draws are terrible time to snipe i have observed and lost because i felt like sniping then! and it seems having 15k+ fracs is fine as long as you snipe at those times!


I would do the sniping in the early morning like  4am EST - 6am EST when most of the US is asleep.

----------


## Shadow

> all three + their badges is AMAZING. June 6th is one year anniversary of the World Events.


Dang it.
I was hoping that it would be Coulson.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I would do the sniping in the early morning like  4am EST - 6am EST when most of the US is asleep.


darn that early wow! i could snipe at 7:30 but thats not  a sniping time and i have to leave!
Edit: anyone sniping im planning to spectate!

----------


## sylvestro1299

no i submitted my fracs accidentaly wanted to submit 10 didnt know why my compiuter was lagging!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> darn that early wow! i could snipe at 7:30 but thats not  a sniping time and i have to leave!
> Edit: anyone sniping im planning to spectate!


You got sniped; the highest bid arrived before 0 seoonds.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I'm so happy with the X-Sale, bought Iceman this morning and I just loved everything about him


I recently maxed Iceman's badge He is a very fun character to play as.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Ditto.  Probably the best one yet.


Yeah for once I don't own any of the heroes but I only have 10K probably not going to win  :Frown:  Im just going to throw in 10 fractals each session

----------


## PhantCowboy

Btw why do they always give us such useless codes I probably have 45+ Damage Boost Potions.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Btw congrats Sylvestro on making it into the Hall of Fame

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Btw congrats Sylvestro on making it into the Hall of Fame


thx was just gonna say that!! 
I beat mrgamesrus im so proud!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## general miner baron

I don't know about the person with 83 boxes, but I'm currently on a streak of 71 boxes without a character.

----------


## Masked Hat Judge

> Btw why do they always give us such useless codes I probably have 45+ Damage Boost Potions.


Well, you could always, like... USE the boosts.  :Smile: 

Group dance potions on the other hand...

----------


## Shadow

> Btw why do they always give us such useless codes I probably have 45+ Damage Boost Potions.


They come in handy for Crisis missions

----------


## PhantCowboy

Is it just me or does anybody wish that you could sell Unwanted Cards, HQ Items, and potions. I mean I love the card games but, I have like 30 or 40 of the same card.

----------


## Spider-Prime

I hope they do a few boxed heroes for the world events, even just for a weekend. I'm already over 50k fractals just waiting to be used!

----------


## Raven

> Is it just me or does anybody wish that you could sell Unwanted Cards, HQ Items, and potions. I mean I love the card games but, I have like 30 or 40 of the same card.


I have over a hundred copies of many cards... 




> I hope they do a few boxed heroes for the world events, even just for a weekend. I'm already over 50k fractals just waiting to be used!


60K fractals here and 100k+ silver... just waiting for the damn fractal hero to change




> I don't know about the person with 83 boxes, but I'm currently on a streak of 71 boxes without a character.


I'd like gazillions representative on these boards to address that. Please tell us how this is reasonable?

----------


## Shadow

> I hope they do a few boxed heroes for the world events, even just for a weekend. I'm already over 50k fractals just waiting to be used!


Same here.
As long as it isn't Venom, Green Goblin, Titanium Man(Have those three) or Ock(Never want him) I can compete.
I'd throw all my fractals, silver, maybe gold in if Sabretooth or Thanos were the hero.

----------


## roneers

On the Iceman page of the wiki, I noticed we miss 2 things of his speech
1. We miss what he says when he wins a solo mission
2. We miss what he says if he chases a robber.
I thought I should say it. Just in case. Still love the wiki is regaining information

Also, if you click on the Venemous Box. It links you to the Winter Box

----------


## the_key_24

Adding some of the Crisis Survival Titles and "The Champion" (earnable through a contest) and the Bug Catcher

----------


## Joegomoe

Well, back to square one I guess. 

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone would be available to help me out with the "play with this hero in a mission" challenges. I'm currently on the Iron Men one which is immediately followed by the Wolverines and then by The Spider-men.

----------


## Shadow

> Well, back to square one I guess. 
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering if anyone would be available to help me out with the "play with this hero in a mission" challenges. I'm currently on the Iron Men one which is immediately followed by the Wolverines and then by The Spider-men.


Hi there.
Come here and someone can help. http://www.shsohub.com/cbox-live-chat.html

----------


## Masked Hat Judge

> Well, back to square one I guess. 
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering if anyone would be available to help me out with the "play with this hero in a mission" challenges. I'm currently on the Iron Men one which is immediately followed by the Wolverines and then by The Spider-men.


Go to this chat site.  It's a real-time chat and there are often SHSO players logged in.  They are awesome people who are usually happy to help you right away.  I got help there to work through those challenges in literally 10 minutes.

----------


## Masked Hat Judge

> Hi there.
> Come here and someone can help. http://www.shsohub.com/cbox-live-chat.html


LOL!  Right... what he said!

----------


## sylvestro1299

I am going to see if i can register fracs from my other account to win!
Edit: yes 18k fracs were enough!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I am going to see if i can register fracs from my cousins account to win!
> Edit: yes 18k fracs were enough!


Did you win?
If you did congrats.

----------


## King Blade Wolf

> Is it just me or does anybody wish that you could sell Unwanted Cards, HQ Items, and potions. I mean I love the card games but, I have like 30 or 40 of the same card.


I have wanted that for some time.  If you can't have more than 4 copies of a card in your deck, why would I want anymore of that card?
I'd like to see something like: common card=1 silver/fractal/ticket,  uncommon card=10 silver/fractal/ticket, rare=1 gold, very rare=5 gold

I don't even know why I bother with HQ items.  Other than the "fun" of decorating the rooms for the heroes, what is the point?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I have wanted that for some time.  If you can't have more than 4 copies of a card in your deck, why would I want anymore of that card?
> I'd like to see something like: common card=1 silver/fractal/ticket,  uncommon card=10 silver/fractal/ticket, rare=1 gold, very rare=5 gold
> 
> I don't even know why I bother with HQ items.  Other than the "fun" of decorating the rooms for the heroes, what is the point?


Lol same I think I have only been in my HQ twice since the beta.

----------


## King Blade Wolf

> You're right, we both used an assumed "win" percentage of 10%.  I based that on my own experience of opening 40 boxes and winning 5 heroes.  That's a 12.5% win rate.  So I rounded down to 10%.  Note that I'm an Agent, and I think Gaz once stated that the chance for agents is 2x the chance for non-agents.  So it's quite possible that non-agents have a 5% win rate.
> 
> But as I said in another post, the box mechanics are opaque, and we can only guess.


Even if they do not have skewed odds (which we know not to be the case because they have said so), the chance of winning a hero when you purchase a box could be expressed in its most basic probability, you will either get a hero, or you won't.  So 50/50.
This means in order for the answer to be, "you won't", on X number of boxes, the odds are 1/(2^X).  (e.g. buy one box= 1/2 chance, buy two boxes=1/4 chance, 3 boxes=1/8, etc.)
So, for people to say they got, "you won't" 71 or 83 times in a row, means the odds were 1/(2^71) and 1/(2^83) respectively.  That is just incredibly low probability, and that is even if we say the chance is completely even that you will or won't get a hero.

Now for the bad news.  Again, assuming the odds are equal for "you will" or "you won't", the odds for your next box purchase is 50/50.  And the box after that, and the box after that, etc.
If you want to better understand how past odds do not affect future odds , do a search for "Gambler's fallacy" sometime.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Ok  im going to turn in my Fractals so if anyone is planning on snipping let me know so I don't waste them.
Nvr mind I gtg so I wont have time.Good luck anyone who tries to snipe.

----------


## Shadow

> Adding some of the Crisis Survival Titles and "The Champion" (earnable through a contest) and the Bug Catcher


Added the other past contest title "The Superior"

----------


## sylvestro1299

who is better mags or quick?

----------


## Shadow

> who is better mags or quick?


Magneto.
They're both great though.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Boxes 84-88...all crap!




Notice that two boxes are exactly the same!!!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Boxes 84-88...all crap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that two boxes are exactly the same!!!


Your luck seems to be almost as bad as mine in every other game i played ( only opened 4 boxes all crap) like MAA lockboxes!

----------


## Shadow

> Your luck seems to be almost as bad as mine in every other game i played ( only opened 4 boxes all crap) like MAA lockboxes!


Their lockboxes are way better than these. At least you're GUARANTEED to get the prize eventually.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

Hello, 
I have a question about Missions in SHSO.
I was doing a mission with friends and one was able to use the Chat during the mission.
A chat bubble appeared with lol during the mission.
Can someone tell me how this is done?

Thanks,
Myst

----------


## CenturianSpy

For those who help with the wiki (we're always looking for more helpers!), these are the squaddies who need their quotes filled:
Abombination
Agent Coulson
Beta Ray Bill
Destroyer (does he say anything?)
Dracula
Dr. Doom
Goliath
Impossible Man
Iron Fist
Iron Man MK 42
Iron Spider
Mr. Fix-it
Sabretooth
Spider-Ham
Squirrel Girl
Super Skrull
Taskmaster
Thanos
Titanium Man
Ultron

Thanks for any help. Feel free to post them on this forum if you don't have access to edit. If you want access to edit, feel free to PM me on CBR. 

FYI, here are the quotes we're looking for:




> Upon Entering:
>  Character Select:
>  Using Door: 
>  Eating Pizza: 
>  Citizen Greeting:
>  Going in Water:
>  Destroying Trouble-bot: 
>  Chasing Robber:
>  Using Hotspot:
> ...

----------


## sylvestro1299

> For those who help with the wiki (we're always looking for more helpers!), these are the squaddies who need their quotes filled:
> Abombination
> Agent Coulson
> Beta Ray Bill
> Destroyer (does he say anything?)
> Dracula
> Dr. Doom
> Goliath
> Impossible Man
> ...


I believe all destroyer says is uaaahhhhhhh, or machine grinding noise

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Their lockboxes are way better than these. At least you're GUARANTEED to get the prize eventually.


Are you sure there isn't a safeguard!!!

----------


## roneers

> For those who help with the wiki (we're always looking for more helpers!), these are the squaddies who need their quotes filled:
> Abombination
> Agent Coulson
> Beta Ray Bill
> Destroyer (does he say anything?)
> Dracula
> Dr. Doom
> Goliath
> Impossible Man
> ...


Why can't I post it without this line!

----------


## Shadow

> For those who help with the wiki (we're always looking for more helpers!), these are the squaddies who need their quotes filled:
> Abombination
> Agent Coulson
> Beta Ray Bill
> Destroyer (does he say anything?)
> Dracula
> Dr. Doom
> Goliath
> Impossible Man
> ...


I'll fill out Abomination's tomorrow.




> Are you sure there isn't a safeguard!!!


Yes, you'll always win eventually. Just open them in sets of 10.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I'll fill out Abomination's tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you'll always win eventually. Just open them in sets of 10.


I stopped playing MAA! im talking about this game!!

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> Yes, you'll always win eventually. Just open them in sets of 10.


Wait, is this true for SHSO?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Wait, is this true for SHSO?


no sorry its only for marvel avengers alliance!!

----------


## derwipok

> Welcome back, derwipok!


Thanks  :Smile:  Don't think I'll be around much though.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Why can't I post it without this line!


Are you having problems on the wiki? Can you be more specific?




> I'll fill out Abomination's tomorrow.


Fantastic! I've been adding a few line to him whenever I can.




> Thanks  Don't think I'll be around much though.


I hope all is well.

----------


## sylvestro1299

finally have a members hero!
Edit: and cable!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> finally have a members hero!


Congrats wow almost all of your heroes are from winning the world event I only have Noir

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Congrats wow almost all of your heroes are from winning the world event I only have Noir


i only won: loki, noir, armored spideyman, artic armor iron man , white phoenix, black widow, hulk, thor, magneto, quicksilver, scarlet witch , nightcrawler and mystique! wow thats a lot huh? Also i won wasp from birthday month!
Edit: when is the sale going to be over?

----------


## Megatron

> i only won: loki, noir, armored spideyman, artic armor iron man , white phoenix, black widow, hulk, thor, magneto, quicksilver, scarlet witch , nightcrawler and mystique! wow thats a lot huh? Also i won wasp from birthday month!
> Edit: when is the sale going to be over?


How do you gather so many fractals so quickly?

----------


## Sprite

What exactly does redeeming fractals do? Didn't seem like anything happened the first time I did it.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> How do you gather so many fractals so quickly?


auto mouse clicker!

----------


## roneers

> Are you having problems on the wiki? Can you be more specific?


There's nothing. I just put Iceman between your list, but the post itself wanted me to add 10 characters to the message itself.
That's why I added the line. :Wink:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> What exactly does redeeming fractals do? Didn't seem like anything happened the first time I did it.


Fractals are part of the World Events. These are contests to win the heroes/villains (#3) found on the fractals tab (#2) under the challenge icon (upper-left, flying guy #1). Each contest (there are at least two daily and have been as high as six) has two winners. The first winner is the player who redeemed the most fractals in that period of time. The second winner is chosen randomly by ALL players who redeemed at least 10 fractals during that event. The top ten players (#4) (of all time- players who have redeemed the most fractals) are listed on a Hall of Fame, and you can see your ranking on that page, too.

*EDIT 3: You lose ALL fractals that you redeem.



*EDIT: The fractal World Events will be one year's old on June 7th. Will Gaz change the fractal hero (perhaps to Iron Man, Silver Centurion or Iron Man 2020 or Playable Lizard or Gold Ultron) to another hero at that time? Maybe...

*EDIT 2: We also know that there is something coming dubbed "Fractal 2.0" were fractals will be a new form of currency.

----------


## Megatron

> auto mouse clicker!


How many tickets do you have?

----------


## Shadow

> *EDIT: The fractal World Events will be one year's old on June 7th. Will Gaz change the fractal hero (perhaps to Iron Man, Silver Centurion or Iron Man 2020 or Playable Lizard or Gold Ultron) to another hero at that time? Maybe...
> 
> *EDIT 2: We also know that there is something coming dubbed "Fractal 2.0" were fractals will be a new form of currency.


My guess out of those would be Iron Man 2020

----------


## Megatron

> *EDIT 2: We also know that there is something coming dubbed "Fractal 2.0" were fractals will be a new form of currency.


Any chance Noir might be purchasable in Fractals 2.0?

----------


## smolten

There are a few more general art updates to the wiki, and some more coming soon! Thanks all for your suggestions on the front page art and for your good updates on heroes, missions, sidekicks, and more! The wiki has made tremendous progress in the last few weeks!

----------


## Shadow

> Any chance Noir might be purchasable in Fractals 2.0?


They'd have to change the hero first



> There are a few more general art updates to the wiki, and some more coming soon! Thanks all for your suggestions on the front page art and for your good updates on heroes, missions, sidekicks, and more! The wiki has made tremendous progress in the last few weeks!


I love the front page art.  :Smile:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> i only won: loki, noir, armored spideyman, artic armor iron man , white phoenix, black widow, hulk, thor, magneto, quicksilver, scarlet witch , nightcrawler and mystique! wow thats a lot huh? Also i won wasp from birthday month!


That is impressive. You only missed Iron Fist, but he was the first WWE hero and not many were prepared and thought it was a one-off thing. Then when Loki was up people started anticipating more WWE heroes are now prepared. I'm still hoping for the Fantastic Force bundle to be a WWE.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Any chance Noir might be purchasable in Fractals 2.0?


perhaps...

----------


## PhantCowboy

> My guess out of those would be Iron Man 2020


I think Iron Man Silver Centurion

----------


## sylvestro1299

> That is impressive. You only missed Iron Fist, but he was the first WWE hero and not many were prepared and thought it was a one-off thing. Then when Loki was up people started anticipating more WWE heroes are now prepared. I'm still hoping for the Fantastic Force bundle to be a WWE.


When i read WWE i thought of world wrestling entertainment lol! Anyways i joined the game at the monday when Iron Fist was a frac hero! so yeah 3 month aniversary time for me!

----------


## Shadow

> I think Iron Man Silver Centurion


Hopefully not that one. Silver sink....

My guessing it's 2020 is because he's a hero we already have, popular, and is an alternate dimension version of that hero. Just like Noir.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Hopefully not that one. Silver sink....
> 
> My guessing it's 2020 is because he's a hero we already have, popular, and is an alternate dimension version of that hero. Just like Noir.


well with that logic like that the next hero will be bishop because he was in days of future past ( i think)

----------


## PhantCowboy

> When i read WWE i thought of world wrestling entertainment lol! Anyways i joined the game at the monday when Iron Fist was a frac hero! so yeah 3 month aniversary time for me!


Lol I have been playing almost 4 years only one world event once.

----------


## chrishb

> Even if they do not have skewed odds (which we know not to be the case because they have said so), the chance of winning a hero when you purchase a box could be expressed in its most basic probability, you will either get a hero, or you won't. So 50/50.
> This means in order for the answer to be, "you won't", on X number of boxes, the odds are 1/(2^X). (e.g. buy one box= 1/2 chance, buy two boxes=1/4 chance, 3 boxes=1/8, etc.)
> So, for people to say they got, "you won't" 71 or 83 times in a row, means the odds were 1/(2^71) and 1/(2^83) respectively. That is just incredibly low probability, and that is even if we say the chance is completely even that you will or won't get a hero.
> 
> Now for the bad news. Again, assuming the odds are equal for "you will" or "you won't", the odds for your next box purchase is 50/50. And the box after that, and the box after that, etc.
> If you want to better understand how past odds do not affect future odds , do a search for "Gambler's fallacy" sometime.


I am not quite sure if I understand everything. Neither do I understand why you choose the basic chance of 50/50 because I think it doesnt fit with this example. But I understand your "essence": the calculated chance to not win with 73 or 83 boxes ir rather low. This is what I quoted as well. My result is: the chance of winning a hero with one box must be rather low (or lower than the suggested/quoted 10%) , this would explain the high chance to NOT win a hero with 73 or 83 boxes. 






> I got lucky enough to get the EOTE Badge, too. I feel guilty about my good fortune now.  The badge IS awesome. 
> 
> You might consider springing for the $10 for one month, which will get you 5,000 gold over the 30 days (if you're persistent)... that's 25 boxes, plus the higher chance for a good prize. Plus you could buy some agent-only heroes for silver, if you don't have any. I highly recommend Iron Man Mk I, and Ultimate Thor is pretty awesome as well. Also, you get to play any agent-only heroes you buy, even after your membership ends.



Actually I am thinking of the one month membership, but not for the boxes. I have Mysterio, Exo Falcon, Avenging Wolverine and the new Captain America in mind + their Badges. 
I´ve already got all the Shield heroes from the november 2013 one week SHSO-Membership. 
Getting a LVL of 965 without paying is quite a challenge :-)

----------


## smolten

> Actually I am thinking of the one month membership, but not for the boxes. I have Mysterio, Exo Falcon, Avenging Wolverine and the new Captain America in mind + their Badges. 
> I´ve already got all the Shield heroes from the november 2013 one week SHSO-Membership. 
> Getting a LVL of 965 without paying is quite a challenge :-)


I suppose some get frustrated with the free-to-play model, but I find it pretty accommodating overall. It is certainly worth the subscription in my opinion, but you can make huge strides even with a one month sub.

----------


## Shadow

> I suppose some get frustrated with the free-to-play model, but I find it pretty accommodating overall. It is certainly worth the subscription in my opinion, but you can make huge strides even with a one month sub.


Especially back when the 300 sales happened. That's when I started being a paid member.

----------


## starshapedgummy

Hi! I wanted to share that I was one of the lucky few who just won this bundle!!! I was shocked when it showed up on the screen... I was even more happy that it also came with badges (I didn't know this until I checked out my squad). I can't be more happier after getting to see DOFP...

www.jpg

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Especially back when the 300 sales happened. That's when I started being a paid member.


Yeah I remember that every week they had two heroes on sale for 300 gold. Why did Gaz take that away?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> My guessing it's 2020 is because he's a hero we already have, popular, and is an alternate dimension version of that hero. Just like Noir.


Speaking of alternate dimension versions, I just found out about Arachnoman from a message at MrGamesRus' Agent Coulson gameplay video in Blast from the Past, where he has the yellow-and-green color scheme of Hydra. Maybe he will make it?
http://www.comicvine.com/arachnoman/4005-75124/
http://marvel.wikia.com/Arachnoman_(Earth-1610)

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Hi! I wanted to share that I was one of the lucky few who just won this bundle!!! I was shocked when it showed up on the screen... I was even more happy that it also came with badges (I didn't know this until I checked out my squad). I can't be more happier after getting to see DOFP...
> 
> www.jpg


Congrats!!! Hope you enjoy them, and DOFP is great isn't it? Haha!

----------


## roneers

When Iceman chases a robber. Hè says:' Hey! Cool it! That's against the law!'
When he wins a solo mission:'Score, one more for Iceman!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Actually I am thinking of the one month membership, but not for the boxes. I have Mysterio, Exo Falcon, Avenging Wolverine and the new Captain America in mind + their Badges. 
> I´ve already got all the Shield heroes from the november 2013 one week SHSO-Membership. 
> Getting a LVL of 965 without paying is quite a challenge :-)


Wow i am impressed by your achievement im only lvl 598 without paying for membership or having those codes! beating you will be quite an acheivement that is if i can!!
Edit: did Doc Ock get an upgrade because as i was versing him and when he does the spinning claw attack to wake up it did 35 damage per hit! Also i went form 300 health to 0

----------


## cpinheir

Anybody else have a problem like this with the world events before?

I just submitted over 18000 factals with a couple of seconds to go. The leaderboard even showed me as the winnner for a couple of minutes after the bidding was over. Then, inexplicably, it started showing fantastic kraken dragon as the winner (they only had 12000 or so factals, I had noticed they had been in the number 2 spot below me). Even if the server had clocked me in as having submitted too late, then why didn't my 18000 fractals show as being submitted for the next round?? Instead I have no fractals and the guy with only 12000+ fractals won. Big bummer.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Anybody else have a problem like this with the world events before?
> 
> I just submitted over 18000 factals with a couple of seconds to go. The leaderboard even showed me as the winnner for a couple of minutes after the bidding was over. Then, inexplicably, it started showing fantastic kraken dragon as the winner (they only had 12000 or so factals, I had noticed they had been in the number 2 spot below me). Even if the server had clocked me in as having submitted too late, then why didn't my 18000 fractals show as being submitted for the next round?? Instead I have no fractals and the guy with only 12000+ fractals won. Big bummer.


I feel terrible for you ! try submitting a ticket!

----------


## sylvestro1299

any codebreakers recently? I havent read one since this place got renewed!

----------


## cpinheir

Thanks, I did submit a ticket, I hope they do something about it,  or at least clarify to my satisfaction why things went down the way they did. Unfortunately, I didn't make a screen shot while it was still showing all the scores, as I didn't have any idea I would need it (since it was still showing me the winner).

----------


## starshapedgummy

I think they'll award you with the package if you did win it in time. Something like this happened to me just a few days ago when I wanted to get Spider Man noir at the last possible second. My fractals didn't register either and didn't carry forward. I submitted a ticket and they said that I won (since i did submit just a little more than the 2nd highest on the last at the time).

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> any codebreakers recently? I havent read one since this place got renewed!


Astral Nader has been busy with other stuff lately but they may come back after the next update. These reports are a gift of his free time and we should not expect them or take them for granted but be appreciative when they do arrive.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> When Iceman chases a robber. Hè says:' Hey! Cool it! That's against the law!'
> When he wins a solo mission:'Score, one more for Iceman!


Thanks! Updated.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Anybody else have a problem like this with the world events before?
> 
> I just submitted over 18000 factals with a couple of seconds to go. The leaderboard even showed me as the winnner for a couple of minutes after the bidding was over. Then, inexplicably, it started showing fantastic kraken dragon as the winner (they only had 12000 or so factals, I had noticed they had been in the number 2 spot below me). Even if the server had clocked me in as having submitted too late, then why didn't my 18000 fractals show as being submitted for the next round?? Instead I have no fractals and the guy with only 12000+ fractals won. Big bummer.


This is exactly what happened to me win I was trying to win noir I had 30K+ fractals and I turned them in with a few seconds and it said the guy in second who had around 7K won so I submitted a ticket and I got him the next day.

----------


## CenturianSpy

I just want to give a big shout out and "Thank You" to smolten (IndescribableFrostBaron) for adding/fixing all the art (It's complete!)for the sidekick page on our team's wiki. It looks fantastic! Thanks for all your hard work!

----------


## Arnier

> I just want to give a big shout out and "Thank You" to smolten (IndescribableFrostBaron) for adding/fixing all the art (It's complete!)for the sidekick page on our team's wiki. It looks fantastic! Thanks for all your hard work!


It looks really great, just one mini misstake: mini stealth iron-man is missing the art, but its still pretty awesome

----------


## cpinheir

> This is exactly what happened to me win I was trying to win noir I had 30K+ fractals and I turned them in with a few seconds and it said the guy in second who had around 7K won so I submitted a ticket and I got him the next day.


Thank you (and also starshapedgummy) for your comments. I'm a liitle relieved to hear they didn't leave you guys hanging, sounds like their is a known issue and they are willing to make things right. whew!

----------


## Charles LePage

> It looks really great, just one mini misstake: mini stealth iron-man is missing the art, but its still pretty awesome

----------


## Arnier

> 


mini stealth.jpg
I just see this

----------


## Charles LePage

> mini stealth.jpg
> I just see this


Yes, I didn't change the wiki, I just uploaded a picture here in case someone at the wiki could use it.

----------


## Charles LePage

Coulson quotes:

Upon Entering: Phil Coulson.  I'm with S.H.I.E.L.D.
Character Select: I'm ready for duty.
Using Door: Let's see what's on the other side.
Eating Pizza: Can I get one of these to go? Something's... come up.
Citizen Greeting: Hi!  I'm Agent Phil Coulson from S.H.I.E.L.D.
Going in Water: Tell the tech division guys that the water proof shoes work great.
Destroying Trouble-bot: Time to put you out of commission.
Chasing Robber: Sir!  You really don't want to do this!  Trust me!
Using Hotspot: Be right back! (I think; I heard this once but couldn't duplicate it)
Using Wheel: Whoo! Ha ha! All right!
Visiting Shop: I've been cleared for a supply run, let's make it happen.
Visiting Parker House: That was pretty amazing pie.  Thanks.
Sitting: This is Coulson, going offline for a break.
Other (Ice Cream, Cheese, Unable to lift, etc.):
Ice Cream: Huh. This is bit beyond my clearance level.
Unable to lift: Huh. This is bit beyond my clearance level. (then he weeps)

----------


## Charles LePage

Solo Mission Complete: This is Coulson.  Mission accomplished.

Power 1: So that's what it does.  Nice.
Power 2: I'm sort of a reckless driver.
Power 3. Deploying mini-Helicarrier.
HeroUp: Ah, could use a little backup here.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Thank you (and also starshapedgummy) for your comments. I'm a liitle relieved to hear they didn't leave you guys hanging, sounds like their is a known issue and they are willing to make things right. whew!


No Prob, Here to Serve.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> It looks really great, just one mini misstake: mini stealth iron-man is missing the art, but its still pretty awesome





> Yes, I didn't change the wiki, I just uploaded a picture here in case someone at the wiki could use it.


<laughs> I think that's smolten being quirky. You click on the blank (invisible=stealth) card and it takes you to one you can see. He's got a couple of other quirky/high-designed cards, too.




> Coulson quotes:
> 
> Upon Entering: Phil Coulson.  I'm with S.H.I.E.L.D.
> Character Select: I'm ready for duty.
> Using Door: Let's see what's on the other side.
> Eating Pizza: Can I get one of these to go? Something's... come up.
> Citizen Greeting: Hi!  I'm Agent Phil Coulson from S.H.I.E.L.D.
> Going in Water: Tell the tech division guys that the water proof shoes work great.
> Destroying Trouble-bot: Time to put you out of commission.
> ...





> Solo Mission Complete: This is Coulson.  Mission accomplished.
> 
> Power 1: So that's what it does.  Nice.
> Power 2: I'm sort of a reckless driver.
> Power 3. Deploying mini-Helicarrier.
> HeroUp: Ah, could use a little backup here.


Thanks for these! I'll add them right now.

----------


## smolten

> <laughs> I think that's smolten being quirky. You click on the blank (invisible=stealth) card and it takes you to one you can see. He's got a couple of other quirky/high-designed cards, too.


Right on, just did that Stealth Iron Man for kicks! Thanks for the shout out and for the original art. It was lots easier just working through existing sidekick pages rather than doing all the setting up of pages and entering all those details like CenturianSpy and many, many folks here did. Glad to do my little contribution. Now... on to goodies! (?)

----------


## CenturianSpy

Question posed from FB page: Are your auto-clicker programs still getting results for your sidekicks?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Question posed from FB page: Are your auto-clicker programs still getting results for your sidekicks?


What I noticed was that while auto-clicking on the wheel with the badged bunny to offset the tickets spent, after 5 minutes or so the ticket and silver crafting stop. But using the auto-clicker on the emote bar scroll buttons lets my bunny or Giganto continue crafting indefinitely.

----------


## Raven

> What I noticed was that while auto-clicking on the wheel with the badged bunny to offset the tickets spent, after 5 minutes or so the ticket and silver crafting stop. But using the auto-clicker on the emote bar scroll buttons lets my bunny or Giganto continue crafting indefinitely.


I was going to post the same question here - my bunny seems to stop after a few minutes no matter what I autoclick, he doesnt even start back up if i run around zones or change zones or change sidekicks - he just seems to stop and won't restart.

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## Shadow

> 


4 hours!?
At least it's in the morning

----------


## starshapedgummy

Hi, I don't know if this is a normal or not, but I'm gaining so little XP from the "free" missions now. I used to get 450xp when i achieve adamantium. Now I just get 150k on some and even less on others. Since I'm relatively new to the game (started beginning of May), I was wondering if they changed the amount of xp for all missions.

----------


## Shadow

> Hi, I don't know if this is a normal or not, but I'm gaining so little XP from the "free" missions now. I used to get 450xp when i achieve adamantium. Now I just get 150k on some and even less on others. Since I'm relatively new to the game (started beginning of May), I was wondering if they changed the amount of xp for all missions.


The "free" ones were shortened so the xp was too.

----------


## censorship

> Question posed from FB page: Are your auto-clicker programs still getting results for your sidekicks?


There were several times this weekend when my rabbit just stopped until I switched zones a few times. I just figured the server might be more strained because it's summer and more people are logging in for longer periods of time.
This extended maintenance may, in fact, be to upgrade the database and/or server.

----------


## chrishb

> Wow i am impressed by your achievement im only lvl 598 without paying for membership or having those codes! beating you will be quite an acheivement that is if i can!!


The one Week SHSO-Membership helped a lot! Normally I would already have a lvl of 1030 if the european servers hadn´t been shut down.
No Accounts were migrated, so I had to start completely new.

----------


## Masked Hat Judge

> I was going to post the same question here - my bunny seems to stop after a few minutes no matter what I autoclick, he doesnt even start back up if i run around zones or change zones or change sidekicks - he just seems to stop and won't restart.


Mysteria suggested a few posts back that you would have to collect something (token, fractal, crafting item) or do a mission, or you would go "idle", and the sidekicks would stop generating after that.  I have found that my sidekicks will generate something 10 - 11 times, then I need to collect something for them to keep generating.  Other activities, like destroying troublebots or clicking on trees or statues, or changing zones, also do not work.  

I think that this behavior was an intentional change made last week, perhaps to keep people with auto-clickers from generating thousands of tickets.  :Smile:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Latest update from Gaz, maintenance will extend until 6AM PDT.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Astral Nader has been busy with other stuff lately but they may come back after the next update. These reports are a gift of his free time and we should not expect them or take them for granted but be appreciative when they do arrive.


I suppose i am being extremely greedy! I recently saw the number of files he has to go through quite a lot really!

----------


## Myst Sparrow

BADGE HELP

Looking for the Badge for Ends of the Earth Spider-Man, in SHSO.
Can anyone tell me where I can find it?
I did not see it while shopping. 

Thanks,

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Looking for the Badge for Ends of the Earth Spider-Man, in SHSO.
> Can anyone tell me where I can find it?
> I did not see it while shopping.


It may be obtained as the rare item in a mystery box. This is a deliberate design by Gaz. I'm in the same boat as you, maxed out EotE at 11.

----------


## Shadow

> BADGE HELP
> 
> Looking for the Badge for Ends of the Earth Spider-Man, in SHSO.
> Can anyone tell me where I can find it?
> I did not see it while shopping. 
> 
> Thanks,


Sadly, you can only get it from mystery boxes.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Sadly, you can only get it from mystery boxes.


Well that is not good. What box is it in, may i ask?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Any box to my knowledge. From the Oct. 18, 2013 Feedback Friday:



> I noticed that the ends of the earth spider-man hero badge is not in the store is this a glitch or did you take it out?
> 
> *This is not a bug.  Ends of the Earth’s Badge is only available via Mystery Boxes.*

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Any box to my knowledge. From the Oct. 18, 2013 Feedback Friday:


Well Poop, Thanks for your help!!

----------


## starshapedgummy

Darn. I remember I time just 1-2 weeks ago where I was still earning 450k when I achieved ADA on any mission except the Sabertooth one. Now I might have to do more Daily missions. 

I think this latest maintenance might restore the areas in the game back to normal...so I won't be able to do Loki's mission.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

"Hey Squaddies! We have run into some unexpected issues with our network maintenance. We will be down for a bit longer. Current ETA is 9 AM PDT."

Midnight for me.

----------


## Arnier

> <laughs> I think that's smolten being quirky. You click on the blank (invisible=stealth) card and it takes you to one you can see. He's got a couple of other quirky/high-designed cards, too.


Sorry, my fault, I didn't get it  :Big Grin:

----------


## CenturianSpy

I hope this new maintenance opens up the games for more foreign countries.

----------


## Arnier

> I hope this new maintenance opens up the games for more foreign countries.


for those, who can't play the game, just download UltraSurf, and you can play it even, if you're from Czech Rep. like me, or other Europe countries

----------


## Raven

> Mysteria suggested a few posts back that you would have to collect something (token, fractal, crafting item) or do a mission, or you would go "idle", and the sidekicks would stop generating after that.  I have found that my sidekicks will generate something 10 - 11 times, then I need to collect something for them to keep generating.  Other activities, like destroying troublebots or clicking on trees or statues, or changing zones, also do not work.  
> 
> I think that this behavior was an intentional change made last week, perhaps to keep people with auto-clickers from generating thousands of tickets.


Yep, 10-11 times then stops - that's exactly what mine is doing. 

I'd guess is was more to stop people generating fractals rather than tickets though (although you can exchange tickets for silver and in turn for fractals), especially if their use as a currency of sorts is going to be expanded as has been hinted at lately.

----------


## Iron Maiden

> Mysteria suggested a few posts back that you would have to collect something (token, fractal, crafting item) or do a mission, or you would go "idle", and the sidekicks would stop generating after that.  I have found that my sidekicks will generate something 10 - 11 times, then I need to collect something for them to keep generating.  Other activities, like destroying troublebots or clicking on trees or statues, or changing zones, also do not work.  
> 
> I think that this behavior was an intentional change made last week, perhaps to keep people with auto-clickers from generating thousands of tickets.


Ah hah.   That explains it .   I used to be able to autoclick for at least a half an hour  or so but then I would lose connection with the server (probably got kicked off)

----------


## PhantCowboy

I noticed that Super Skrull is not under the Shield Agent only section of the Avaliabilty section on the wiki.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I noticed that Super Skrull is not under the Shield Agent only section of the Avaliabilty section on the wiki.


Updated, also put Impossible Man on on 900 Gold, Spider-Ham on Retired, Mr. Fixit, Winter Soldier and Coulson on Random Box

I also updated the Hero-Up highest damages, check it out to see if you guys don't agree with something

----------


## smolten

> Updated, also put Impossible Man on on 900 Gold, Spider-Ham on Retired, Mr. Fixit, Winter Soldier and Coulson on Random Box
> 
> I also updated the Hero-Up highest damages, check it out to see if you guys don't agree with something


Awesome! Now I just need some tips from you on how to get stellar high scores on "Time to take A.I.M." crisis edition!  :Smile:

----------


## PhantCowboy

Dangit I should have turned in my fractals I would have won I had a little over 12k the leader had 11k  :Frown:

----------


## PhantCowboy

Btw can someone give me the link to whatever auto clicker you use.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Awesome! Now I just need some tips from you on how to get stellar high scores on "Time to take A.I.M." crisis edition!


Thanks! I will work in all the survivor missions next and put some tips

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Thanks! I will work in all the survivor missions next and put some tips


Oh great watch the leaderboards skyrocket with everbody getting 500k or more! ( just kidding your help is greatly appreciated and i am looking forward for the tips!

----------


## PhantCowboy

Ok I just bought 2,000 gold what should I buy????? Falcon or Loki? or someone else
Ima go with Loki
Ok I have 815 gold left
Ok I bought Loki and his badge Iron Mans badge Frankenstien I got his badge in a box a while back and a Winter box and I got Zombie gal in the box.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Ok I just bought 2,000 gold what should I buy????? Falcon or Loki? or someone else
> Ima go with Loki


EOTE spideyman!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> EOTE spideyman!


I already have eote and his badge maxed.I bought him the day he came out in the shop and I got his badge first try.Im just lucky
Oh and I got dooms badge in a Coulson box

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I already have eote and his badge maxed.I bought him the day he came out in the shop and I got his badge first try.Im just lucky
> Oh and I got dooms badge in a Coulson box


I got EOTE's badge aswell on my first "try", I didn't know it was hard to get. Got it in the summer box and when I did I was miserable, I hated badges because I'd bought Iron Patriots and I was sick of playing as him.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I got EOTE's badge aswell on my first "try", I didn't know it was hard to get. Got it in the summer box and when I did I was miserable, I hated badges because I'd bought Iron Patriots and I was sick of playing as him.


I was the exact same why I bought Iron Patriot and when they released his badge I bought it and it was my first badge for my heroes and I hated it but I was kinda happy when I got eotes

----------


## sylvestro1299

wait is black bolt in the game cant see him in the store!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Nope, that's just a custom icon, just like Gallant Centurian Spy's. (Personally, I'd _love_ a Light Brigade Human Torch custom icon.)

BTW, for those interested, Dracula has a voice interaction with Morbius (and his quotes aren't in yet), and Spider-Ham with Spider-Man, if you want to add those to the wiki,

----------


## Shadow

> (Personally, I'd _love_ a Light Brigade Human Torch custom icon.)


I'd love Modern Scarlet Spider  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> wait is black bolt in the game cant see him in the store!


I wish but no. What Ravin Ray said Is correct

----------


## the_key_24

is there a way we can make our own custom icons based on non-SHSO characters?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> is there a way we can make our own custom icons based on non-SHSO characters?


Idk ask Centurion Spy

----------


## CenturianSpy

> is there a way we can make our own custom icons based on non-SHSO characters?





> Idk ask Centurion Spy


Mine was made by smolten. I have no photo/pic editing skills. If you have photoshop or gimp on your pc, the wiki does have blank templates.

FYI:

----------


## the_key_24

> Mine was made by smolten. I have no photo/pic editing skills. If you have photoshop or gimp on your pc, the wiki does have blank templates.
> 
> FYI:


OK

/10chars

----------


## smolten

> Mine was made by smolten. I have no photo/pic editing skills. If you have photoshop or gimp on your pc, the wiki does have blank templates.
> 
> FYI:


There are quite a few "custom heroes" on the wiki already. Check out the fan art section.  Basically, cut and paste elements from different existing characters and drop it into the template frame, add your name, voila. Later, once the wiki is caught up, I can help with some other icons for the forum. Maybe we can do it as a reward for a community contest or for wiki contributors or something...

----------


## the_key_24

OK, that answers my PM then.

----------


## PhantCowboy

I kinda like Frankenstien more than Loki Adam is on 9 and Loki is on 6

----------


## Shadow

> I kinda like Frankenstien more than Loki Adam is on 9 and Loki is on 6


I haven't touched Frankenstein since I regular maxed him back when he was released. Didn't like him. (Give us Man-Thing this year Gaz!)

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I haven't touched Frankenstein since I regular maxed him back when he was released. Didn't like him. (Give us Man-Thing this year Gaz!)


Man Thing would be awesome and I maxed Frankenstien in 2 hours

----------


## King Blade Wolf

> There are quite a few "custom heroes" on the wiki already. Check out the fan art section.  Basically, cut and paste elements from different existing characters and drop it into the template frame, add your name, voila. Later, once the wiki is caught up, I can help with some other icons for the forum. Maybe we can do it as a reward for a community contest or for wiki contributors or something...


Alright, the custom badge idea was too tempting.  I'm grateful the wiki had images of the circle and text and not just the Photoshop template.  Don't own a copy of Photoshop, so I just threw something together in MS Paint. (where the best -ok, only - tool is cut/paste)

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Alright, the custom badge idea was too tempting.  I'm grateful the wiki had images of the circle and text and not just the Photoshop template.  Don't own a copy of Photoshop, so I just threw something together in MS Paint. (where the best -ok, only - tool is cut/paste)


It's fantastic!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Alright, the custom badge idea was too tempting.  I'm grateful the wiki had images of the circle and text and not just the Photoshop template.  Don't own a copy of Photoshop, so I just threw something together in MS Paint. (where the best -ok, only - tool is cut/paste)


Yeah Very Nice Job  :Smile:

----------


## censorship

After watching the five-minute Coulson Box video on YouTube, I honestly can't complain about any of my loot. But the lag he experienced at the end, and the success it brought, does make me wonder whether it's better to grab a box at the end of your game time rather than at the beginning.

My only goal for June is to get Coulson and one other boxed character before I go on vacation on the 19th. I was going to sell off more of my Squad collection to pad my travel fund but I started photographing them and just couldn't do it. I think I have to keep my favorite figures to stay interested in the game. It gives me a reason to support it even if I don't agree with every decision made.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> After watching the five-minute Coulson Box video on YouTube, I honestly can't complain about any of my loot. But the lag he experienced at the end, and the success it brought, does make me wonder whether it's better to grab a box at the end of your game time rather than at the beginning.
> 
> My only goal for June is to get Coulson and one other boxed character before I go on vacation on the 19th. I was going to sell off more of my Squad collection to pad my travel fund but I started photographing them and just couldn't do it. I think I have to keep my favorite figures to stay interested in the game. It gives me a reason to support it even if I don't agree with every decision made.


There wasn't a lag he edited the video till he got Coulson so It wouldn't take as long

----------


## cpinheir

Hey Furious, I just finished playing the fallen zone mission with you and two other guys. You were Iron Man and I was Destroyer. It was cool to play with a name I recognize from this forum!

----------


## censorship

> There wasn't a lag he edited the video till he got Coulson so It wouldn't take as long


"hey guys sorry for the last part lag :/ my connection is not the best" - vid description

----------


## PhantCowboy

> "hey guys sorry for the last part lag :/ my connection is not the best" - vid description


Oh ok sry.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Hey Furious, I just finished playing the fallen zone mission with you and two other guys. You were Iron Man and I was Destroyer. It was cool to play with a name I recognize from this forum!


Lol yeah it was fun I won on Combos and K.O.s Btw you can send me a friends request if you want.

----------


## cpinheir

> Lol yeah it was fun I won on Combos and K.O.s Btw you can send me a friends request if you want.


Seems you are offline at the moment, I'll have to send the invite later.  You can also invite me if you see me online, squad name Emperor Iridescent Wolf

And to those that recall me complaining this weekend that I lost a world event bid even though I had more fractals submitted than the winner, I got a response back from gaz's support team and the declared me the winner of that round and awarded me the House Of M bundle....yay!  :Cool:

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Whenever I complete a mission the "Buy this Mission" always blocks some of the scores is there a way to get rid of that?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Whenever I complete a mission the "Buy this Mission" always blocks some of the scores is there a way to get rid of that?


Yeah BUY THE MISSION Lol Jk Im not sure.




> Seems you are offline at the moment, I'll have to send the invite later.  You can also invite me if you see me online, squad name Emperor Iridescent Wolf
> 
> And to those that recall me complaining this weekend that I lost a world event bid even though I had more fractals submitted than the winner, I got a response back from gaz's support team and the declared me the winner of that round and awarded me the House Of M bundle....yay!


Im online right now and Congrats

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Seems you are offline at the moment, I'll have to send the invite later.  You can also invite me if you see me online, squad name Emperor Iridescent Wolf
> 
> And to those that recall me complaining this weekend that I lost a world event bid even though I had more fractals submitted than the winner, I got a response back from gaz's support team and the declared me the winner of that round and awarded me the House Of M bundle....yay!


congrats i know how happy you feel!

----------


## Megatron

How do people pose, etc. while in a mission?  I used to be able to do it by pressing the number buttons but I can't do it anymore.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> How do people pose, etc. while in a mission?  I used to be able to do it by pressing the number buttons but I can't do it anymore.


It seems inconsistent for me, sometimes it works others it doesn't.

----------


## spideyman

> Whenever I complete a mission the "Buy this Mission" always blocks some of the scores is there a way to get rid of that?


Yea I created a ticket about that but they just ignored it.  I just click on it to buy it and then close out the screen real quick so I can see the scores properly.

----------


## spideyman

> It seems inconsistent for me, sometimes it works others it doesn't.


Same here for me as well.

----------


## sylvestro1299

anybody hate when this happens? http://prntscr.com/3njewt

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Ah, the falling into the room when delayed collection catches up. When that happens with megacoilect I make sure to be not above a room as the cooldown nears 3:35; either i'm airborne, or in the street, or above the Villainville sewer or Baxter Plaza tram/bridge or World Tree.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> It seems inconsistent for me, sometimes it works others it doesn't.


I think is something about the sidekicks or at least Mini FFF which is the only one that I use in missions, if I go without sidekick works fine, if I go with Mini FFF sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't

----------


## PhantCowboy

> It seems inconsistent for me, sometimes it works others it doesn't.


Yeah same here.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Ah, the falling into the room when delayed collection catches up. When that happens with megacoilect I make sure to be not above a room as the cooldown nears 3:35; either i'm airborne, or in the street, or above the Villainville sewer or Baxter Plaza tram/bridge or World Tree.


I stand on top of daily bugle and just fall through.

----------


## Shadow

> anybody hate when this happens? http://prntscr.com/3njewt


Yes!  :Mad: 
I stay on the ground now if I Mega Collect

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I stay on the ground now if I Mega Collect


Actually, I'm tempted to chat with a newbie, using Vision or Shadowcat, telling them to see me phase through the Baxter Plaza observation deck seconds before it happens, and then they think it's a real ability.  :Big Grin:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Actually, I'm tempted to chat with a newbie, using Vision or Shadowcat, telling them to see me phase through the Baxter Plaza observation deck seconds before it happens, and then they think it's a real ability.


lol! Id love to see that!!

----------


## PhantCowboy

Did this happen to anyone else
http://prntscr.com/3np5r8
I got all of my gold yesterday and today there was 15 gold on the wheel?

----------


## censorship

> Did this happen to anyone else


The ad under your ticket count suggests you're no longer Jr. SHIELD. Are you supposed to be?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> The ad under your ticket count suggests you're no longer Jr. SHIELD. Are you supposed to be?


No I haven't been since January 30

----------


## censorship

There might be a few small timer errors left over from all the downtime. If anything still needs to be synced up, it'll probably happen during this afternoon's update.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> There might be a few small timer errors left over from all the downtime. If anything still needs to be synced up, it'll probably happen during this afternoon's update.


Well im not complaining I got 10 gold for free basically. Btw does anyone know who is supposed to come out today? Iron Man 2020 or Silver Centurion?

----------


## PhantCowboy

http://prntscr.com/3npxyl

----------


## mysteria

> How do people pose, etc. while in a mission?  I used to be able to do it by pressing the number buttons but I can't do it anymore.


This bug is hard one to track down since its not consistent. The team has looked into this bug and hopes to find a solution soon.

----------


## roneers

Sabretooth
Upon Entering: Hey, I would be scared of me too if I were you.
Character Select: You've only got one choice! Me!
Using Door: Better be something to in here! I'm starving!
Eating Pizza: Give me a pizza with nothing but meat on it. If I see cheese, I'm using the claws!
Citizen Greeting: What are ya looking at, Goofball.
Going in Water: Most cats don't like water! But I kinda do.
Destroying Trouble-bot: Get lost you little jerk!
Chasing Robber: Gimme that loot loser! What! You better run, punk!
Using Hotspot: n/a
Using Wheel: 
Visiting Shop:
Visiting Parker House:
Sitting: Other (Ice Cream, Cheese, Unable to lift, etc.): Don't know, don't care. Boring.
Solo Mission: I'll get this done faster than Wolverine. That's for sure!
Mission with Other Squads: I gotta babysit you guys! Great... Try and keep up then
Solo Mission Complete: Sabretooth for the win! Was there any doubt?
Mission Complete with Other Squads: 

Power 1: You mess with the cat, you get the claws!
Power 2: Raargh!!
Power 3: Okay! That's it!
Hero-Up: Graaah!!!

Mission with Wolverine: I'll won't lose to you this time, Wolverine.
Mission with Colossus: If ya ain't a metal of rusty. How's it going Collossus?

That's what I have for now! I'll check the rest later!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Sabretooth
> Upon Entering: Hey, I would be scared of me too if I were you.
> Character Select: You've only got one choice! Me!
> Using Door: Better be something to in here! I'm starving!
> Eating Pizza: Give me a pizza with nothing but meat on it. If I see cheese, I'm using the claws!
> Citizen Greeting: What are ya looking at, Goofball.
> Going in Water: Most cats don't like water! But I kinda do.
> Destroying Trouble-bot: Get lost you little jerk!
> Chasing Robber: Gimme that loot loser! What! You better run, punk!
> ...


Updated, and Thanks!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Happy B-day, Tony Stark! Just updated our "Most Wanted" thread with a Top 10 (or so) missing Iron Man armors (not including Silver Centurion & 2020). Game will be down for an update, give it a look!

----------


## roneers

> Sabretooth
> Upon Entering: Hey, I would be scared of me too if I were you.
> Character Select: You've only got one choice! Me!
> Using Door: Better be something to in here! I'm starving!
> Eating Pizza: Give me a pizza with nothing but meat on it. If I see cheese, I'm using the claws!
> Citizen Greeting: What are ya looking at, Goofball.
> Going in Water: Most cats don't like water! But I kinda do.
> Destroying Trouble-bot: Get lost you little jerk!
> Chasing Robber: Gimme that loot loser! What! You better run, punk!
> ...


I edited the rest in it it's from wheel till sitting plus the multiplayer miision.

----------


## Masked Hat Judge

> After watching the five-minute Coulson Box video on YouTube, I honestly can't complain about any of my loot. But the lag he experienced at the end, and the success it brought, does make me wonder whether it's better to grab a box at the end of your game time rather than at the beginning.


I usually shake some chicken bones and do a rain dance while the box is unpacking.  That seems to help.

----------


## Raven

> This bug is hard one to track down since its not consistent. The team has looked into this bug and hopes to find a solution soon.


What about the falling through the floor bug when using auto collect? That has to be the most consistent bug in the history of bugs...

----------


## censorship

No more Fallen Zones, and Silver Centurion Iron Man is up for 900 gold (the 11th 900-gold hero in a row, for those keeping count).

----------


## PhantCowboy

> No more Fallen Zones, and Silver Centurion Iron Man is up for 900 gold (the 11th 900-gold hero in a row, for those keeping count).


Ugh Im sick and tired of 900 gold heroes and box heroes because you have too be a member to buy or win them, And No not Loki Takeover (over)
He doesn't look that cool anway
http://prntscr.com/3nsmff

----------


## Maven

I don't mind the 900 gold heroes being a common occurrence as much as, woo-woo, yet another freakin' Iron Man...

----------


## spideyman

> I don't mind the 900 gold heroes being a common occurrence as much as, woo-woo, yet another freakin' Iron Man...


Sadly they have another one in the works coming soon......Love the photo perfect caption.

----------


## Sprite

> Sadly they have another one in the works coming soon......Love the photo perfect caption.


You'd think they'd move on to the Guardians by now.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## censorship

> You'd think they'd move on to the Guardians by now.


900 Gold Star-Lord and Rocket Box.

Oh happy nightmares.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> 900 Gold Star-Lord and Rocket Box.
> 
> Oh happy nightmares.


Lol your probably right though I wonder if they will do the Chris Pratt Star Lord or the one from the comics?
http://prntscr.com/3nsyrf
http://prntscr.com/3nsxtn

----------


## Shadow

I'll pass. I like Tony but he's not going to be in my squad more than Peter Parker

----------


## sylvestro1299

i can get destroyer badge should i get it though? im saving up for FFF and need 3 more vibranium!

----------


## Raven

Ditto on taking a pass, he'll be on special at some point in the future - I'll buy him then. I've passed on the last 3-4 releases... Abomination, impossible man, falcon... i have no interest whatsoever in any of them at 900 gold. Release some more x-men already.

----------


## the_key_24

I feel like there will be a GotG Box featuring only Gamora, Starlord, RR, Drax, Groot, and anybody else...with lots of void potions.

----------


## censorship

> Lol your probably right though I wonder if they will do the Chris Pratt Star Lord or the one from the comics?


Probably similar to the other Marvel Studios models, movie-style costumes but no strong actor likenesses.





> i can get destroyer badge should i get it though? im saving up for FFF and need 3 more vibranium!


Maxed-out Destroyer is a beast, but Foom is the better strategic choice.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Couple announcements:

1. Update the "Most Wanted" thread with the newest Codebreaker Report.

2. Updated our wiki's "Goodies" section with all the store's crafting materials. These pages need to be filled out, especially with locations/missions where the items are found. Please edit with your winnings, or post what crafting item you won on a specific mission so that we can develop the best crafting guide. Thanks! P.S.- If you want to join the wiki, let me know!

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

I'm also unimpressed with yet another Iron Man. He'd be a bit more tolerable if he was priced for 600 gold. Hopefully we get a new character soon that isn't a variant/clone or stuck in a box. Here's hoping we get a GOTG month this summer.

----------


## spideyman

> Couple announcements:
> 
> 1. Update the "Most Wanted" thread with the newest Codebreaker Report.
> 
> 2. Updated our wiki's "Goodies" section with all the store's crafting materials. These pages need to be filled out, especially with locations/missions where the items are found. Please edit with your winnings, or post what crafting item you won on a specific mission so that we can develop the best crafting guide. Thanks! P.S.- If you want to join the wiki, let me know!


Thanks for the update interesting read.

----------


## sylvestro1299

Anybody have the new hero?

----------


## Megatron

> No more Fallen Zones


BOOOOO!

I really love the Loki mission.

----------


## Megatron

Have 15.6 K fractals.  Should I go for Noir now or do I need more?  Also, what is the best time to bid?

----------


## sylvestro1299

http://prntscr.com/3nvcad big thanks to roaming for making this possible! My highest crisis score!

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> http://prntscr.com/3nvcad big thanks to roaming for making this possible! My highest crisis score!


sorry I crash, but we did great!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> sorry I crash, but we did great!


im no.1 on mystique leaderboards thanks to you ! you are awesome! also didnt know white phoenix was that good i have her at lvl 12 only!

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> im no.1 on mystique leaderboards thanks to you ! you are awesome! also didnt know white phoenix was that good i have her at lvl 12 only!


White Phoenix is the best team healer in my opinion

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Have 15.6 K fractals.  Should I go for Noir now or do I need more?  Also, what is the best time to bid?


im not sure you should take advice from me! but i would say try to hold it until 1 pm pdt. At 12:59 pm when 20 seconds remain and you see no one has a better bid amount you go for it! so stand next to the watcher at that time!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I'll pass. I like Tony but he's not going to be in my squad more than Peter Parker


Not counting Norman Osborn or James Rhodes' armor, the total Iron Men in the game thus far is nine: Iron Man, Arctic Armor Iron Man, Hulkbuster Iron Man, Iron Man MK I, Iron Man MK II, Iron Man MK 42, Iron Man Silver Centurion Armor, Avengers Iron Man, and Stealth Armor Iron Man.

For Peter Parker 616-only we have seven: Spider-Man, Armored Spider-Man, Black Suit Spider-Man, Bombastic Bag-Man, Ends of the Earth Spider-Man, Future Foundation Spider-Man,  and Iron Spider); adding Ben Reilly (Spider-Man Ben Reilly and Scarlet Spider) makes nine; adding the alt Earth Spideys (2099, Ultimate, Ham, Noir) gives us 13.

So depending on how you see it, Iron Men and Spideys are more or less as abundant with each other. The next two (Thor and Wolverine) are tied with five variants each (I'd like to see Gaz break that tie with Thor's Heroes Reborn armor as it is distinct).

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Not counting Norman Osborn or James Rhodes' armor, the total Iron Men in the game thus far is nine: Iron Man, Arctic Armor Iron Man, Hulkbuster Iron Man, Iron Man MK I, Iron Man MK II, Iron Man MK 42, Iron Man Silver Centurion Armor, Avengers Iron Man, and Stealth Armor Iron Man.
> 
> For Peter Parker 616-only we have seven: Spider-Man, Armored Spider-Man, Black Suit Spider-Man, Bombastic Bag-Man, Ends of the Earth Spider-Man, Future Foundation Spider-Man,  and Iron Spider); adding Ben Reilly (Spider-Man Ben Reilly and Scarlet Spider) makes nine; adding the alt Earth Spideys (2099, Ultimate, Ham, Noir) gives us 13.
> 
> So depending on how you see it, Iron Men and Spideys are more or less as abundant with each other. The next two (Thor and Wolverine) are tied with five variants each (I'd like to see Gaz break that tie with Thor's Heroes Reborn armor as it is distinct).


i think there are also 5 caps: all i can think of are SS cap, normal cap, super soldier cap, avengers cap and bucky cap ( idont know if he counts though!)

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> i think there are also 5 caps: all i can think of are SS cap, normal cap, super soldier cap, avengers cap and bucky cap ( idont know if he counts though!)


Good catch. I think he counts because in the in-game squad lists he's next to the other Caps. It's weird but as I recall Angel and Archangel are not together when both are Warren Worthington, but She-Hulk and Red She-Hulk, Jen and Betty, are.

----------


## spideyman

> i think there are also 5 caps: all i can think of are SS cap, normal cap, super soldier cap, avengers cap and bucky cap ( idont know if he counts though!)


Hulk is the next fiver and CAP is four.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> http://prntscr.com/3nvcad big thanks to roaming for making this possible! My highest crisis score!


Lol Nice have you seen mine in non crisis I was playing with Sergeant Adamantium Guard and we had over 1,000,000 I think around like 1,300,000

----------


## general miner baron

If anybody likes playing Supersized and Magnetized, Unsecret Invasion or Whack a Mole Man, they are back to normal length and full xp.

----------


## spideyman

> If anybody likes playing Supersized and Magnetized, Unsecret Invasion or Whack a Mole Man, they are back to normal length and full xp.


Good to hear wish they would do the same for repellent bugs. The second stage was my favorite part.

----------


## starshapedgummy

> If anybody likes playing Supersized and Magnetized, Unsecret Invasion or Whack a Mole Man, they are back to normal length and full xp.


I was very stoked when someone invited me to this mission and we got to the 2nd stage. Now we get 450xp again =).

Also, I redeemed my first gift card for $15 today. I didn't know we get a 20% increase in xp as well. Is this a permanent increase or will it ever expire?

----------


## spideyman

> I was very stoked when someone invited me to this mission and we got to the 2nd stage. Now we get 450xp again =).
> 
> Also, I redeemed my first gift card for $15 today. I didn't know we get a 20% increase in xp as well. Is this a permanent increase or will it ever expire?


They added that feature a while back but did not say it would expire so your guess is as good as mine.

----------


## Sentinel Marmoset Archer

shsoload.jpg

all the loading screens so far
someone know if i miss one ?

----------


## spideyman

Just got this from the facebook page how to enable chat in missions.

----------


## Shadow

Requests have sound again.

----------


## spideyman

> Requests have sound again.


'bout time...... So no one tried out the new IRON?

----------


## Maven

> Requests have sound again.


Noticed that when I was doing an afternoon/early evening Mayhem run, and couldn't help but let out a 'Praise be!'. Very, VERY good that those can be heard again.




> Just got this from the facebook page how to enable chat in missions.


I hope that most, if not all who use this ability will use it for mission strategizing/instruction/informing as the video author suggested, and NOT idle chit-chat. I'm sorry, but in the zones alone, it's bad enough to deal with the peeps who can't understand that at least some of us are on the game to play and get things done, not stand around and chat on something that is way too censor happy to even get in a decent conversation.

----------


## spideyman

> Noticed that when I was doing an afternoon/early evening Mayhem run, and couldn't help but let out a 'Praise be!'. Very, VERY good that those can be heard again.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that most, if not all who use this ability will use it for mission strategizing/instruction/informing as the video author suggested, and NOT idle chit-chat. I'm sorry, but in the zones alone, it's bad enough to deal with the peeps who can't understand that at least some of us are on the game to play and get things done, not stand around and chat on something that is way too censor happy to even get in a decent conversation.


Yea I hope with all the exposure they fix it cause it is definitely a bug that came with the new option.  I wont be using it but I would like to do cheers or laughs on a constant basis.  Also for the off function for helpful hints to work.

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

> 'bout time...... So no one tried out the new IRON?


He's pretty fun to use...fairly different from other Iron Man variants.  Reminds me a little of Iron Patriot, but different at the same time (if that makes sense).

----------


## spideyman

> He's pretty fun to use...fairly different from other Iron Man variants.  Reminds me a little of Iron Patriot, but different at the same time (if that makes sense).


Okay thanks for the heads up that is good to know.  I like Iron Patriot his HU just sucks for me.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> shsoload.jpg
> 
> all the loading screens so far
> someone know if i miss one ?


These are fantastic. I would love to add them to the wiki for posterity, do you have full shots?

----------


## Shadow

Speaking of loading screens..... why are we STILL on the WS one?
I wouldn't mind if WS wasn't on it.

----------


## chrishb

Hi,

I have a question concerning the score of the survival missions.
Did you recognize that the missions score and the score which is archived in the highscore ranking is not the same?
I differentiate solo missions and Team missions: 
1. I did some solo surival missions (Asgardian Gladiators) yesterday with Loki (without Badge).
    My highest mission-ending-score was something about 90.000 but the highscore ranking said only 69.000.
    I recognize this with difference almost every new "high score" I reach.

2.  I have to admit, this is more complex. I had a real good random team in Strike of the Spider foes and I was the last survivor with Loki.
     After killing some more villians I got defeated and had a total result of 200.000. My highscore rating for Loki and this missions says something about 34.000.
I am pretty sure my performance was at least 1/4, probably 1/3 of the total amount which is around 50.000 - 66.000. What happened here ?

Chris

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I was very stoked when someone invited me to this mission and we got to the 2nd stage. Now we get 450xp again =).
> 
> Also, I redeemed my first gift card for $15 today. I didn't know we get a 20% increase in xp as well. Is this a permanent increase or will it ever expire?


I have a question did you save your gift card for a while or did you just recently buy it if so I would like to know where you bought it? Because I used to buy them a lot then they stopped selling them at my Local stores they only place I have found them recently was at my 
Grandparents Target in Arkansas.

And Chris: Im not sure maybe you should send a Ticket and they could maybe figure out the problem.

And Shield Report
http://prntscr.com/3nzs86

----------


## spideyman

[QUOTE=Furious Colossus Cheetah;140543]I have a question did you save your gift card for a while or did you just recently buy it if so I would like to know where you bought it? Because I used to buy them a lot then they stopped selling them at my Local stores they only place I have found them recently was at my 
Grandparents Target in Arkansas.

You can purchase them from here I gotten two from them so far.  The first time the email came within two hours and the other time it took about a day to get the email with the pin.  Their disclaimer is it takes between 48-72 hours.

https://www.giftcardmall.com/ap-2361.aspx#email

----------


## PhantCowboy

[QUOTE=spideyman;140629]


> I have a question did you save your gift card for a while or did you just recently buy it if so I would like to know where you bought it? Because I used to buy them a lot then they stopped selling them at my Local stores they only place I have found them recently was at my 
> Grandparents Target in Arkansas.
> 
> You can purchase them from here I gotten two from them so far.  The first time the email came within two hours and the other time it took about a day to get the email with the pin. 
>  Their disclaimer is it takes between 48-72 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.giftcardmall.com/ap-2361.aspx#email


Thx I would but I don't have a credit card and my parents don't want me using theres.

----------


## sylvestro1299

why doesnt the bonus apply to artic armor iron man!

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> why doesnt the bonus apply to artic armor iron man!


It says that it is supposed to.

Edit: tried him and it worked fine.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

I just played as Iron Man Mark II and i realised that his health bar was only 275, while other melee are 350. It was weird to me and wanted to know why that is.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> It says that it is supposed to.


nevermind! i didnt see that!

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> nevermind! i didnt see that!


Sees the mind what it wants to see...hmmm....yes? says yoda

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Does anyone know why Iron Man Mark II health is 275 instead of the usual melee 350?

----------


## Megatron

> Hi,
> 
> 1. I did some solo surival missions (Asgardian Gladiators) yesterday with Loki (without Badge).
>     My highest mission-ending-score was something about 90.000 but the highscore ranking said only 69.000.
>     I recognize this with difference almost every new "high score" I reach
> 
> 
> Chris


Yeah.  Same problem

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## sylvestro1299

> 


i cant beleive this game would give us FIFTY Gold just like that! i would have done a world event on such a prize!
Edit: i just bought a badge for loki and i got to lvl max just like that! no tokens no troublebots no missions! I do play with loki a LOT though!! i cant beleive it! Im not complaining one shotting bosses sure is fun! especially in Time To Take AIM crisis where i have 19 consecutive adamantium wins yet no vibranium!

----------


## King Blade Wolf

> I was very stoked when someone invited me to this mission and we got to the 2nd stage. Now we get 450xp again =).
> 
> Also, I redeemed my first gift card for $15 today. I didn't know we get a 20% increase in xp as well. Is this a permanent increase or will it ever expire?


Just played "Whack a Mole Man" and it was only the 150XP for Adamantium.  So was them putting the XP back to normal the "bug"?

----------


## starshapedgummy

> I have a question did you save your gift card for a while or did you just recently buy it if so I would like to know where you bought it? Because I used to buy them a lot then they stopped selling them at my Local stores they only place I have found them recently was at my 
> Grandparents Target in Arkansas.
> 
> And Chris: Im not sure maybe you should send a Ticket and they could maybe figure out the problem.
> 
> And Shield Report
> http://prntscr.com/3nzs86


I purchased it yesterday. I also redeemed it. I got it at a Toys R Us. I think it was the last one there.

Thanks for the 50 gold code!!!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Actually, I'm tempted to chat with a newbie, using Vision or Shadowcat, telling them to see me phase through the Baxter Plaza observation deck seconds before it happens, and then they think it's a real ability.


I don't think that would work, anyways. You're the only one who sees the glitch. (Though I'm still really annoyed that neither of those heroes can phase.)

Also bummed that the Fallen Zones are gone. So much for a heads-up.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Not as much Exp as the last event but still a lot
http://prntscr.com/3ob45p
[Edit]: Btw I battled Venom an hour and a half ago and he still has not re-spawned,did this happen to anyone else?
http://prntscr.com/3obiq5

----------


## sylvestro1299

Well since all of us are eagerly hoping  that fractal 2.0 happens on june 6th what do you want to see purchasable by fractals or what new features with fractals do u want to see? ( just out of curiosity and boredom)

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Well since all of us are eagerly hoping  that fractal 2.0 happens on june 6th what do you want to see purchasable by fractals or what new features with fractals do u want to see? ( just out of curiosity and boredom)


I think they will add Noir to the shop for fractals most ppl have him though...
I would like to see some fractal boxes that would be pretty cool like 500 to 1,000 fractals per box?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I think they will add Noir to the shop for fractals most ppl have him though...
> I would like to see some fractal boxes that would be pretty cool like 500 to 1,000 fractals per box?


The box idea is interesting! Noir on the other hand i wish his badge is for fractals!
Edit: 26 adamntium in crisis yet no vibranium

----------


## Megatron

Going for Noir with 16K this session.  Please don't snipe me.

----------


## the_key_24

Thinking about it, I think Fractals 2.0 will come out when Noir gets replaced.

Here's what I hope will happen:
Noir will be the first hero buyable with fractals (at the cost of 50,000 Fractals)
Iron Man 2020 will be the next fractal hero.
3 Fractal Boxes will appear (5000 Fractals per box): 
the Retired Heroes box (reskin of Summer Spectacular Box w/out EotE Spidey's Badge)
The Iron Box (alternate way to get Iron Man 2020, but has chance of giving no rare prize)
The Box of Ages: (Can give any Gold/Silver hero as possible rare prize, but the only other prize is giving a comic book to the player)
Get 5 comic books and you get 500 Gold

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Thinking about it, I think Fractals 2.0 will come out when Noir gets replaced.
> 
> Here's what I hope will happen:
> Noir will be the first hero buyable with fractals (at the cost of 50,000 Fractals)
> Iron Man 2020 will be the next fractal hero.
> 3 Fractal Boxes will appear (5000 Fractals per box): 
> the Retired Heroes box (reskin of Summer Spectacular Box w/out EotE Spidey's Badge)
> The Iron Box (alternate way to get Iron Man 2020, but has chance of giving no rare prize)
> The Box of Ages: (Can give any Gold/Silver hero as possible rare prize, but the only other prize is giving a comic book to the player)
> Get 5 comic books and you get 500 Gold


way too good to be true and spidey is a bit too pricy dontcha think?

----------


## Nukky

5000 Fractals per box is insane.

----------


## Sentinel Marmoset Archer

> These are fantastic. I would love to add them to the wiki for posterity, do you have full shots?


 :Frown:  no, I don't have the full shots of all of them

----------


## Flibie

Fractal 2.0 might be summer wise. I'd think 2020 would be Agents Only in my mind. Also another summer box would be great!

----------


## Flibie

> 5000 Fractals per box is insane.


Yup :P It might be too good to be true.

----------


## sylvestro1299

does indigo intellect gnat seem to be putting way more that necessary! i feel bad for him!

----------


## Raven

> Thinking about it, I think Fractals 2.0 will come out when Noir gets replaced.
> 
> Here's what I hope will happen:
> Noir will be the first hero buyable with fractals (at the cost of 50,000 Fractals)
> Iron Man 2020 will be the next fractal hero.
> 3 Fractal Boxes will appear (5000 Fractals per box): 
> the Retired Heroes box (reskin of Summer Spectacular Box w/out EotE Spidey's Badge)
> The Iron Box (alternate way to get Iron Man 2020, but has chance of giving no rare prize)
> The Box of Ages: (Can give any Gold/Silver hero as possible rare prize, but the only other prize is giving a comic book to the player)
> Get 5 comic books and you get 500 Gold


If any heroes are purchasable with fractals I think it will be a selection of those retired and currently in the shop that barely register any sales anyway.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> If any heroes are purchasable with fractals I think it will be a selection of those retired and currently in the shop that barely register any sales anyway.


Yeah that would make a lot of sense

----------


## sylvestro1299

> If any heroes are purchasable with fractals I think it will be a selection of those retired and currently in the shop that barely register any sales anyway.


Again too good to be true! but keep in mind that fractals cost 10 silver or 1 gold soo 600 gold characters shall be worth 600 fractals! By making them 6000 fractals there will be complaints about heroes being way too overpriced from the guys who cant farm and pay gold for everything!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I wish earning vibranium was faster. I'm already getting ada on crisis missions but won the part just once. My Destroyer and Mini FFF are still a ways to go. And I want Mini FFF for my non-agent to speed up collecting.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I wish earning vibranium was faster. I'm already getting ada on crisis missions but won the part just once. My Destroyer and Mini FFF are still a ways to go. And I want Mini FFF for my non-agent to speed up collecting.


i know how u feel i have 25 adas in a row without vibranium on time to take aim crisis! I can craft destroyer badge but want to get fing fang foom and his badges first!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Just updated our "Most Wanted" thread with a Top 10 list for Gay/Bi-Sexual Pride Month.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Just updated our "Most Wanted" thread with a Top 10 list for Gay/Bi-Sexual Pride Month.


Uhhhhhhhhh..........????????????

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Uhhhhhhhhh..........????????????


Did you read the list?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Did you read the list?


Yeah I just don't support Gay and Bi-Sexuals

----------


## Sprite

> Yeah I just don't support Gay and Bi-Sexuals


Probably not the best thing you could say on this forum, though that's your business.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Probably not the best thing you could say on this forum, though that's your business.


Why does it matter?

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

Is anyone interested in seeing Card Game content in this thread? I've got over 1400 Card Game wins under my belt and am very close to getting Adamantium Badge for "most" of my hero's on my "The Sir Poet" account.  I say "most" because I set that goal and then over time bought/earned more hero's so some of my hero's have minimal card game wins.  

Not sure if I posted on the old CBR thread, but I'll describe my general deck-building philosophy.   Early on in my Card Game career I attempted to always set up my blocks to be "even" that is, the 7-7-7-7-6-6 defense.  2 factors had 6 blocks.  I would have a huge problem with "block management" as I played the game because I was always trying to remember what cards had come up and how many of my blocks remained.  I now pretty much employ the 8-7-7-7-7-4 defense.  That is, one factor has 8 blocks (typically the factor with the most attacks).  The reason for that is that the attacking factor cannot be blocked by its own color, so it is least likely to take out itself as an attacking card.  

The simplicity of the 8-7-7-7-7-4 defense is that I can label my deck names to easily let me know which factor blocks I do not have.  Thus I only need to remember 1 factor and count to 4; rather than trying to keep track of every factor.  

Having a strong defense also will bring the power level up very high in most of my games.  One thing I have noticed is that players who make their own decks don't normally have enough high cards.  I've found a pretty good mix of high cards (I'm calling Level 8 "high").  I've found that a deck with 20 "high" cards and 20 "low" (Level 3 and below) cards can actually be pretty effective.

If it would be helpful to some players (because there are believe it or not still a number of new players in the card game); I can post in a bit more detail or even re-post some of the old CBR card game thread posts.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Is anyone interested in seeing Card Game content in this thread? I've got over 1400 Card Game wins under my belt and am very close to getting Adamantium Badge for "most" of my hero's on my "The Sir Poet" account.  I say "most" because I set that goal and then over time bought/earned more hero's so some of my hero's have minimal card game wins.  
> .


I'm actually looking for some help with the card game part of our wiki, TSP. Care to join?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Why does it matter?


its like being sexist! well thank you for atleast not directly criticizing them and just stating it as an opinion!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

If it's just indifference to the list or characters I _think_ it's harmless, just me though.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Did you read the list?





> Yeah I just don't support Gay and Bi-Sexuals


The list isn't about supporting homosexuals (or in this case, homesexual fictional characters). It's an acknowledgement of characters based on an identity and published during a month that particular identity celebrates. But, your statement (a belief held by enough people) is why Gaz will probably avoid including anyone on that list. And people who hold that belief still feel OK with using Mystique or Colossus in a mission.

----------


## sylvestro1299

Shatterstar was bi sexual??? that is a huge surprise!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> If it's just indifference to the list or characters I _think_ it's harmless, just me though.


I think the "harm" comes in to play if Gazillion has these characters on their DNU list because of their sexuality OR Gaz fears the parents who would stop their kids from playing this game because of well known gay characters. Daken, Wiccan, and Hulkling are becoming more and more popular with younger comic book readers and if they are not being included because of their sexuality, I think it cheapens the game.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Ok if I made any one mad im sorry its just my opinion because im a Christian.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Ok if I made any one mad im sorry its just my opinion because im a Christian.


its okay as you have stated it as an opinion unlike some people who like to state it as a fact!

----------


## Raven

> The list isn't about supporting homosexuals (or in this case, homesexual fictional characters). It's an acknowledgement of characters based on an identity and published during a month that particular identity celebrates. But, your statement (a belief held by enough people) is why Gaz will probably avoid including anyone on that list. And people who hold that belief still feel OK with using Mystique or Colossus in a mission.


I would hope that Gaz comes down on the side of social equality rather than kowtowing to prejudice against any minority be it in the name of religion or any other unjustifiable reason. That's been Marvel's message expressed via the X-Men for decades.

----------


## chrishb

I just opened a Ticket for the Highscore Ranking-issue.
I played Asgardian Gladiators as Loki once again, got 131.400 points and took a screenshot.
The Ranking says I have something about 121.000 points. 
So, I send Gaz a little Text and the Screenshot.
Lets see what happens.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> I'm actually looking for some help with the card game part of our wiki, TSP. Care to join?


Yes, I registered under the name: TheSirPoet.  Somehow I'm unable to add to "MyWikispaces" but I can get there. 

At the moment I can work on filling in the empty card quests, in fact I just spent this evening getting information on the first duel of Nova's Easy Quest. Someone had previously e-mailed me a link on how to get to the graphing site to make the pretty graphics.  Don't expect me to be too ambitious, I figure I could add a couple duels a week.  

Let me add a couple of the other Card Quests not on the wiki (I recall there were more than just Nova's); again I don't have all the Card Quests, only most of them.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I would hope that Gaz comes down on the side of social equality rather than kowtowing to prejudice against any minority be it in the name of religion or any other unjustifiable reason. That's been Marvel's message expressed via the X-Men for decades.


I would hope Gaz puts all these concerns, whether they be social equality, inequality, prejudice, minorities, majorities, sexual preferences, sexual activities, or any other activities, aside, and remembers SHSO is a FUN game for the whole family.  I don't play the game, and I don't come here, to debate, promote or squash "social equality."

----------


## Baron Samedi

Those are concerns no one should ever put aside, never.

Political apathy is so sadly common now.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Those are concerns no one should ever put aside, never.
> 
> Political apathy is so sadly common now.


Oh, I am not apathetic.  I have opinions and beliefs on this off-topic topic.  I'm just saying this isn't the place, and will never be the place, to discuss them or debate them.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Is anybody out of school for the summer yet?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Is anybody out of school for the summer yet?


My son is, for the next three weeks.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> My son is, for the next three weeks.


Three Weeks!!!!????
I got out last Friday
What State do you live in?

----------


## roneers

When this game was still very young, the cbr people had a headquarter in the throne room (secret room) of asgard
And they were meeting there to play misisons together
Don't you guys think we can pull that of again?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> When this game was still very young, the cbr people had a headquarter in the throne room (secret room) of asgard
> And they were meeting there to play misisons together
> Don't you guys think we can pull that of again?


Lol I don't see why not.

----------


## smolten

> Did you read the list?


Great job on the list, I always learn a lot about characters I don't know a lot about, or about characters I've never heard of.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Three Weeks!!!!????
> I got out last Friday
> What State do you live in?


Florida, but he's a in a year round private school, so he doesn't have a solid three month summer vacation from school.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Yes, I registered under the name: TheSirPoet.  Somehow I'm unable to add to "MyWikispaces" but I can get there. 
> 
> At the moment I can work on filling in the empty card quests, in fact I just spent this evening getting information on the first duel of Nova's Easy Quest. Someone had previously e-mailed me a link on how to get to the graphing site to make the pretty graphics.  Don't expect me to be too ambitious, I figure I could add a couple duels a week.  
> 
> Let me add a couple of the other Card Quests not on the wiki (I recall there were more than just Nova's); again I don't have all the Card Quests, only most of them.


I added you. Let me know if you need more permissions. I've been filling out a few pie charts for various heroes, I've been using Google Docs via Google Drive. They aren't as pretty with the black Grobold lettering, but they are accurate. Feel free to PM me on this forum with any ideas, thoughts, or concerns. I'll be happy to help and I thank you for yours!




> I would hope Gaz puts all these concerns, whether they be social equality, inequality, prejudice, minorities, majorities, sexual preferences, sexual activities, or any other activities, aside, and remembers SHSO is a FUN game for the whole family.  I don't play the game, and I don't come here, to debate, promote or squash "social equality."


I wish we lived in this world, too. Sadly, these have to concern Gaz because IF they put an openly gay/bi hero on SHSO there will be supporters of the pro-gay/bi movement championing the move and supporters of the traditional family lambasting the move. This WILL cause the press to glom onto our game possibly ruining it. Sadly, we the supporters/players of the game are victimized by this friction in that we will never (probably never) see some popular characters that would be SOOOOOO much fun to play as. Who doesn't want Daken, Hulkling, Wiccan, and my favorite -The Rawhide Kid in SHSO?




> Those are concerns no one should ever put aside, never.
> 
> Political apathy is so sadly common now.


I'd love it if everyone was apathetic to these characters, that would mean they could be included without ado. The problem with them is that both sides care TOO much, they'd be like parents who scream at Little League games. THEN, it becomes a news story.




> Oh, I am not apathetic.  I have opinions and beliefs on this off-topic topic.  I'm just saying this isn't the place, and will never be the place, to discuss them or debate them.


I actually wrote an email to ESRB while researching my list to ask them if adding these characters would change Gaz's rating or add to their rating blurbs of:



I'm still waiting on a response.

I agree with keeping your opinion to yourself, I haven't shared mine other than I want them in the game because they are Marvel characters that are in the books I love.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Florida, but he's a in a year round private school, so he doesn't have a solid three month summer vacation from school.


Oh ok I live a State up then to the right.

----------


## Megatron

> Oh ok I live a State up then to the right.


One more month.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I just opened a Ticket for the Highscore Ranking-issue.
> I played Asgardian Gladiators as Loki once again, got 131.400 points and took a screenshot.
> The Ranking says I have something about 121.000 points. 
> So, I send Gaz a little Text and the Screenshot.
> Lets see what happens.


Surtur and Ymir can kill everyone in the screen including the enemies with fireballs and snowballs, when they kill one enemy the points go to special bonus, like with sidekicks and summon Hero Ups, it count in your final score, but don't in your solo score, I think it's normal

----------


## PhantCowboy

> One more month.


Dang I feel sorry for you guys.  :Frown:

----------


## Sentinel Marmoset Archer

> Just updated our "Most Wanted" thread with a Top 10 list for Gay/Bi-Sexual Pride Month.


btw its have been a while since we a get a female hero, I think the last one was mystique, maybe GAMORA will come next

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

> Dang I feel sorry for you guys.


I feel sorry for kids who spend their time wishing they could fast-forward their youth, and not have to worry about school.  Soak it in, dude...because while I have no regrets, I wish I knew then what I knew now!!!  ha ha  :Wink:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I feel sorry for kids who spend their time wishing they could fast-forward their youth, and not have to worry about school.  Soak it in, dude...because while I have no regrets, I wish I knew then what I knew now!!!  ha ha


since im in school i cant process what information is being given! possibly also because english isnt my first language!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I feel sorry for kids who spend their time wishing they could fast-forward their youth, and not have to worry about school.  Soak it in, dude...because while I have no regrets, I wish I knew then what I knew now!!!  ha ha


I LOVE SCHOOL!!!!!!!!!
I was just saying that because most people don't like school,I love it the only thing I don't like about it is the last week you would think it to be easy but its hard.
Btw since when do you get Omnium Ingots from Freezer Burn http://prntscr.com/3p5j2l

----------


## Megatron

> I LOVE SCHOOL!!!!!!!!!
> I was just saying that because most people don't like school,I love it the only thing I don't like about it is the last week you would think it to be easy but its hard.
> Btw since when do you get Omnium Ingots from Freezer Burn http://prntscr.com/3p5j2l


Last month or so they made it so that you can win metal crafting parts along with the other types when playing missions.

Edit:  Is my profile picture showing?  It is not on my computer.

----------


## Megatron

> I LOVE SCHOOL!!!!!!!!!
> I was just saying that because most people don't like school,I love it the only thing I don't like about it is the last week you would think it to be easy but its hard.
> http://prntscr.com/3p5j2l


I just dislike group work and projects that are barely linked with what you are learning.

----------


## Raven

> Last month or so they made it so that you can win metal crafting parts along with the other types when playing missions.
> 
> Edit:  Is my profile picture showing?  It is not on my computer.


No, it's not showing.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I LOVE SCHOOL!!!!!!!!!
> I was just saying that because most people don't like school,I love it the only thing I don't like about it is the last week you would think it to be easy but its hard.
> Btw since when do you get Omnium Ingots from Freezer Burn http://prntscr.com/3p5j2l


I like school! the only thing i hate is when a certain teacher expects me to score a 95+ on every test just cuz i point out a few mistakes of the DOEs answer key!

----------


## PhantCowboy

My sister saw this pic on facebook http://prntscr.com/3p5njt

----------


## King Blade Wolf

I thought Gaz changed back the XP on the missions so everything was 450 for Adamantium?  I played the Mole-Man mission tonight and again only got 150 XP.
This is one of my favorite missions, because it is not like any of the others, same reason I like the Dracula mission and the Wendigo mission.
Any idea why they are doing this, or if they really will fix it?

----------


## chrishb

@Roaming Colossus Lion:



> Surtur and Ymir can kill everyone in the screen including the enemies with fireballs and snowballs, when they kill one enemy the points go to special bonus, like with sidekicks and summon Hero Ups, it count in your final score, but don't in your solo score, I think it's normal


That´s the best explanation so far.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> I added you. Let me know if you need more permissions. I've been filling out a few pie charts for various heroes, I've been using Google Docs via Google Drive. They aren't as pretty with the black Grobold lettering, but they are accurate. Feel free to PM me on this forum with any ideas, thoughts, or concerns. I'll be happy to help and I thank you for yours!


I updated the first of Nova's Easy Quest.  It took a bit longer than I expected (had to run through 4 times) and I didn't complete all the links, and using the astericx messes up the HTML code in Wikispaces; but I'm going to work on the next duel.

----------


## chrishb

By the way, I ´m not a Shield member, so I  dont have the survival Crisis missions. I am playing the regular ones.
Yesterday I´ve got invited to Asgardian Gladiators Crisis by F-C-Lion and instantly got on the 7. place (Lost General Ranger, about 130.000 points) of the overall highscore ranking with Loki although he is only LVL 15 right now. I think I can still get a better result.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> By the way, I ´m not a Shield member, so I  dont have the survival Crisis missions. I am playing the regular ones.
> Yesterday I´ve got invited to Asgardian Gladiators Crisis by F-C-Lion and instantly got on the 7. place (Lost General Ranger, about 130.000 points) of the overall highscore ranking with Loki although he is only LVL 15 right now. I think I can still get a better result.


I tried to invite you to it yesterday I guess you were afk.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I updated the first of Nova's Easy Quest.  It took a bit longer than I expected (had to run through 4 times) and I didn't complete all the links, and using the astericx messes up the HTML code in Wikispaces; but I'm going to work on the next duel.


Thanks for helping out! I'm still getting the hang of how to post pics and such on the wiki, too, but it's getting easier!

We do need help on our wiki from everyone here. If you'd like to help, please set up an account on our wiki (link), and let me know, I'll get you the permissions to edit. All I'm asking for casual posters is to fill out the crafting goodies lines with what mission you won them on (the "Found In" section). This will help establish a base for our crafting guide. You don't have to link anything if you don't know how, that will be taken care of. Here's a sample page: 




If you run just one mission a day and fill out a line a day, we can quickly finish this section. Thanks in advance!

----------


## roneers

I signed in to the wiki as glitteringsparrowmentor and I'll be happy to help out.
Don't expect to much. But I think I'll be able to add things now and then

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Thanks for helping out! I'm still getting the hang of how to post pics and such on the wiki, too, but it's getting easier!
> 
> We do need help on our wiki from everyone here. If you'd like to help, please set up an account on our wiki (link), and let me know, I'll get you the permissions to edit. All I'm asking for casual posters is to fill out the crafting goodies lines with what mission you won them on (the "Found In" section). This will help establish a base for our crafting guide. You don't have to link anything if you don't know how, that will be taken care of. Here's a sample page: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you run just one mission a day and fill out a line a day, we can quickly finish this section. Thanks in advance!


Ok I had to make a new one because I forgot my password and username my new one is CarterWelsh
And I started a new thread you guys can check it out if you want its called Funny Pictures.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Anyone wanna do a mission?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Thanks for helping out! I'm still getting the hang of how to post pics and such on the wiki, too, but it's getting easier!
> 
> We do need help on our wiki from everyone here. If you'd like to help, please set up an account on our wiki (link), and let me know, I'll get you the permissions to edit. All I'm asking for casual posters is to fill out the crafting goodies lines with what mission you won them on (the "Found In" section). This will help establish a base for our crafting guide. You don't have to link anything if you don't know how, that will be taken care of. Here's a sample page: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you run just one mission a day and fill out a line a day, we can quickly finish this section. Thanks in advance!


Uru Plates
Store Description: A few plates forged from Asgardian Metal
Found In:
Mission: The Gods of Thunder? , Asgardian Gladiators (Crisis/Non) ,Freezer Burn
Mayhem Mission: Loki (Classic)
Zone: Asgard
Junkyard Dog: Can craft them in Asgard
Craftable Hero/Sidekick/Titles/Potions: Destroyer's Portal, Destroyer's Badge, Blue Mimic, The Apprentice, Gold Potion
Silver Badge:Titanium Drone's Silver Badge, Iron Man MK 42's Silver Badge, Red Lizardling's Silver Badge, Bunny King's Silver Badge, Mini Avengers Iron Man's Silver Badge, Christmas Crushbot's Silver Badge
Gold Badge:N/A
That's all on I could find on the Uru Plates.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Uru Plates
> Store Description: A few plates forged from Asgardian Metal
> Found In:
> Mission: The Gods of Thunder? , Asgardian Gladiators (Crisis/Non) ,Freezer Burn
> Mayhem Mission: Loki (Classic)
> Zone: Asgard
> Junkyard Dog: Can craft them in Asgard
> Craftable Hero/Sidekick/Titles/Potions: Destroyer's Portal, Destroyer's Badge, Blue Mimic, The Apprentice, Gold Potion
> Silver Badge:Titanium Drone's Silver Badge, Iron Man MK 42's Silver Badge, Red Lizardling's Silver Badge, Bunny King's Silver Badge, Mini Avengers Iron Man's Silver Badge, Christmas Crushbot's Silver Badge
> ...


Are u sure u want to give this a zone as uru dust is obtained!

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Thanks for helping out! I'm still getting the hang of how to post pics and such on the wiki, too, but it's getting easier!
> 
> We do need help on our wiki from everyone here. If you'd like to help, please set up an account on our wiki (link), and let me know, I'll get you the permissions to edit. All I'm asking for casual posters is to fill out the crafting goodies lines with what mission you won them on (the "Found In" section). This will help establish a base for our crafting guide. You don't have to link anything if you don't know how, that will be taken care of. Here's a sample page: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you run just one mission a day and fill out a line a day, we can quickly finish this section. Thanks in advance!


Need to fix the Venom Goody Box. If you click on it you get the Winter Goody box

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Are u sure u want to give this a zone as uru dust is obtained!


Well I have actually gotten some Uru Plates walking in the Zone. Its not likely but It can happen.

----------


## roneers

> Uru Plates
> Store Description: A few plates forged from Asgardian Metal
> Found In:
> Mission: The Gods of Thunder? , Asgardian Gladiators (Crisis/Non) ,Freezer Burn
> Mayhem Mission: Loki (Classic)
> Zone: Asgard
> Junkyard Dog: Can craft them in Asgard
> Craftable Hero/Sidekick/Titles/Potions: Destroyer's Portal, Destroyer's Badge, Blue Mimic, The Apprentice, Gold Potion
> Silver Badge:Titanium Drone's Silver Badge, Iron Man MK 42's Silver Badge, Red Lizardling's Silver Badge, Bunny King's Silver Badge, Mini Avengers Iron Man's Silver Badge, Christmas Crushbot's Silver Badge
> ...


You can't get any uru from freezer burn
You can get omnium ingots, Ice crystals and elemental fire
And Yes, I am sure. Because I played the mission over 60 times now.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> You can't get any uru from freezer burn


Not even when you when the Silver Medal?

----------


## Megatron

Did they change the reward on crisis When Titans Clash?  The best I am getting on Adamantium and Gold ratings is ice crystals.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> You can't get any uru from freezer burn
> You can get omnium ingots, Ice crystals and elemental fire
> And Yes, I am sure. Because I played the mission over 60 times now.


Ok my bad sorry

----------


## roneers

> Not even when you when the Silver Medal?


In silver medal Will get elemental sparks or snowflakes.

----------


## Spider-Prime

Finally was on time for a trivia Tuesday and won the 10 gold cause I already have giant man  :Big Grin:

----------


## sylvestro1299

my level seems to be a little strange dont u think http://prntscr.com/3pgzs2 !

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> my level seems to be a little strange dont u think http://prntscr.com/3pgzs2 !


You're getting close to the mayhem missions challenges. When you reach #65 (MODOK Madness Crisis) you can invite others so they/we can all aim for ada.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> You're getting close to the mayhem missions challenges. When you reach #65 (MODOK Madness Crisis) you can invite others so they/we can all aim for ada.


i was referring to the mark of the beast ( im sorry i am not christian so my knowledge on such things is sub zero)

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> i was referring to the mark of the beast ( im sorry i am not christian so my knowledge on such things is sub zero)


Oh, I know it too, I got a chuckle when I reached squad level ###. What I meant was with your squad level you should already be doing the Daily Bugle Mayhem Mission challenges if your squad level kept up with your challenges.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Oh, I know it too, I got a chuckle when I reached squad level ###. What I meant was with your squad level you should already be doing the Daily Bugle Mayhem Mission challenges if your squad level kept up with your challenges.


yeah im at doc ocks mission! frankly these mayhem missions are very annoying! and i hate doc ocks ohko move!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I sweep the Mayhem missions using my maxed unbadged EOTE Spidey to collect 60 tickets, 480 silver, 48 fractals and 39XP because as others mentioned before, one HU defeats the boss. Of course I didn't have him back then to finish the challenges.

----------


## roneers

In the goodies section of the wiki: Do we have to add the mayhem mission wins of crafting materials?

----------


## sylvestro1299

anniversary of world event thursday or tomorrow! date they usually update thursday! any connections?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> anniversary of world event thursday or tomorrow! date they usually update thursday! any connections?


People think that the next new fractals hero is going to be Iron Man 2020, also, a few days ago you said that English isn't your first language, so.... what is it?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

So on a scale from 1-10 how hard is it to get EoTE's badge? What is the best box hero, I already have Beta Ray Bill with badge.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> People think that the next new fractals hero is going to be Iron Man 2020, also, a few days ago you said that English isn't your first language, so.... what is it?


bengali would be my first language! ( i have a heavier indian accent that russel peters) Because of my motto i must ask you why? (my motto is dubitandum de omnibus)

----------


## PhantCowboy

I saw this happen today http://www.wyff4.com/image/view/-/26...-wreck-jpg.jpg

----------


## CenturianSpy

> In the goodies section of the wiki: Do we have to add the mayhem mission wins of crafting materials?


It would be nice! Thanks for helping!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> It would be nice! Thanks for helping!


I added that on Uru plates I think.
Nope Never Mind

----------


## sylvestro1299

anybody else readying their fractals for tomorrow! i have 28k ish fractals!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> anybody else readying their fractals for tomorrow! i have 28k ish fractals!


Depends on the who and how long. If it's something my non-agent needs I may just buy fractals with my extra silver.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> anybody else readying their fractals for tomorrow! i have 28k ish fractals!


I might snipe I have just under 16K

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I might snipe I have just under 16K


better discuss it here dont want to fight u!

----------


## Spider-Prime

What did I miss? What's happening tomorrow?

But, I'm at 55000 fractals, I can beat you all  :Smile:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Many are guessing Spidey Noir will be swapped out for another hero on his anniversary. But aside from the Fractals 2.0 and fractals currency system that was reported, there's no other news to my knowledge about fractals, and in particular for tomorrow. Unless there's a game update coming…

----------


## sylvestro1299

> What did I miss? What's happening tomorrow?
> 
> But, I'm at 55000 fractals, I can beat you all


this is not a competition it is a cooperation! anyways where are you in the hall of fame? being able to gather that many must mean you are great at sniping!




> Many are guessing Spidey Noir will be swapped out for another hero on his anniversary. But aside from the Fractals 2.0 and fractals currency system that was reported, there's no other news to my knowledge about fractals, and in particular for tomorrow. Unless there's a game update coming…


Since they usually roll  out updates on thursdays im assuming that tomorrow will be the fractal 2.0 update! unless they screw up! think about it thursday is the day they usually update the game which also happens to be the day for the fractal anniversary! The timing couldnt be better!

----------


## Raven

> What did I miss? What's happening tomorrow?
> 
> But, I'm at 55000 fractals, I can beat you all


And I can beat your 55000 :P

If there is a new fractal hero, I would not bid under 40K for at least a couple of weeks...

----------


## sylvestro1299

> And I can beat your 55000 :P
> 
> If there is a new fractal hero, I would not bid under 40K for at least a couple of weeks...


i am going to be kicked out of the leader-boards instantaneously arent I?

----------


## Spider-Prime

> And I can beat your 55000 :P
> 
> If there is a new fractal hero, I would not bid under 40K for at least a couple of weeks...


lol doh!

but yah, if there is a new one, I wouldn't bid till it calms down also.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> i am going to be kicked out of the leader-boards instantaneously arent I?


Most definitely Sorry  :Frown:

----------


## PhantCowboy

Lol Does this seem familiar
http://prntscr.com/3pvxac
And Look at the Huge Deadpool and Hawkeye heads.
http://prntscr.com/3pvy6p

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Lol Does this seem familiar
> http://prntscr.com/3pvxac
> And Look at the Huge Deadpool and Hawkeye heads.
> http://prntscr.com/3pvy6p


You know you can upload the pics and not the links to the pics...

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

> lol doh!
> 
> but yah, if there is a new one, I wouldn't bid till it calms down also.


Lemme one up ya both...and wait for the next person to one-up me.   :Wink: 

Agreed on waiting, though.  I'm not an early adopter.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> You know you can upload the pics and not the links to the pics...


Yeah Its just easier for me this way.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Most definitely Sorry


funny how the 1000th post is a apologetic one!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> funny how the 1000th post is a apologetic one!


Lol But you might be able to stay on the board if you get more fractals.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Is Skull and Void Crisis the only thing that came out?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Is Skull and Void Crisis the only thing that came out?


I think so.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Skull and Void! Crisis is a *BEAST*. It also makes me want a Thanos mission that much more, I let out a squeal when I saw him! My Team had 7 deaths and we still scored gold. Crazy fun.


Just updated our "Most Wanted" (link) thread with a Top 10 (or so) "P" characters. Look at it! LOOK AT IT!!!

----------


## PhantCowboy

The new crisis is awesome
http://prntscr.com/3pzmtc

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Skull and Void! Crisis is a *BEAST*. It also makes me want a Thanos mission that much more, I let out a squeal when I saw him! My Team had 7 deaths and we still scored gold. Crazy fun.
> 
> 
> Just updated our "Most Wanted" (link) thread with a Top 10 (or so) "P" characters. Look at it! LOOK AT IT!!!


oh yeah i remember playing you! im sorry its just that when i do my hero up bosses tend to kill me! also remember the magneto glitch? i was mystique

----------


## PhantCowboy

> oh yeah i remember playing you! im sorry its just that when i do my hero up bosses tend to kill me! also remember the magneto glitch? i was mystique


Yes the Magneto Glitch happened with me to it was weird
:Edit: I think that Nova and Monkey King will be changed to Silver sometime soon because I see almost no one playing as them or walking around as them which means there sales aren't that good.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> :Edit: I think that Nova and Monkey King will be changed to Silver sometime soon because I see almost no one playing as them or walking around as them which means there sales aren't that good.


that logic wont work! Gazillion isnt thaat nice! they do plenty of hero giveaways ( world event)

----------


## PhantCowboy

> that logic wont work! Gazillion isnt thaat nice! they do plenty of hero giveaways ( world event)


That is exactly what they did with Gambit, Angel, Beast, RedSheHulk, and Classic Daredevil.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> That is exactly what they did with Gambit, Angel, Beast, RedSheHulk, and Classic Daredevil.


GAMBIT was 600 GOLD????? and so was classic daredevil??? when? i am so glad i wasnt playing back then!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Guess Gazillion isn't as punctual as us, there wasn't anything special about the 1 yr anniversary of the World Events.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> GAMBIT was 600 GOLD????? and so was classic daredevil??? when? i am so glad i wasnt playing back then!


About a year ago and I bought Ghost Rider and Classic Thor when they were 1200 Gold each.
But they did have a sale every week 2 heroes were 300 gold I wish they would bring that back.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> About a year ago and I bought Ghost Rider and Classic Thor when they were 1200 Gold each.


Avengers Iron Man was also 1200 Gold, I remember that quite clearly, I didn't know to buy Avengers Iron Man or Avengers Thor.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Avengers Iron Man was also 1200 Gold, I remember that quite clearly, I didn't know to buy Avengers Iron Man or Avengers Thor.


I still have not bought Avengers Iron Man nor do I plan too and I got Avengers Thor in a StormBreaker Box

----------


## starshapedgummy

Wow heroes were once 1200 gold? What was the most expensive hero at any time?

So I was using Mohawk Storm and Cyclops several times (actually a lot), and I realized that when they use the group Attack boost power attack, Cyclops has a "larger field of influence." If you are not directly next to Storm, you will not get the added boost, whereas, with Cyclops; if you are a fighting an enemy that is slightly further away, you will still get the power up.

I was wondering if this "circle of influence" is different for each character. Also, it would be cool if under each hero's profile, they give the information of being able to activate the boost away from an enemy. I noticed that Cyclops can activate his attack boost anywhere on the screen at any time.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Wow heroes were once 1200 gold? What was the most expensive hero at any time?
> 
> So I was using Mohawk Storm and Cyclops several times (actually a lot), and I realized that when they use the group Attack boost power attack, Cyclops has a "larger field of influence." If you are not directly next to Storm, you will not get the added boost, whereas, with Cyclops; if you are a fighting an enemy that is slightly further away, you will still get the power up.
> 
> I was wondering if this "circle of influence" is different for each character. Also, it would be cool if under each hero's profile, they give the information of being able to activate the boost away from an enemy. I noticed that Cyclops can activate his attack boost anywhere on the screen at any time.


Classic Thor, Spider-Man, Avengers Iron Man, and Ghost Rider those are the only I can remember at the moment.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I was wondering if this "circle of influence" is different for each character. Also, it would be cool if under each hero's profile, they give the information of being able to activate the boost away from an enemy. I noticed that Cyclops can activate his attack boost anywhere on the screen at any time.


Yes it is. For instance, Magneto's 2PU Magnetic Shield only affects nearby allies while Invisible Woman's HU Force Field affects allies anywhere on the screen. Of course, Sue's is an HU while Magneto's is a PU. Same thing with team health boosts for the different heroes that have it.

----------


## starshapedgummy

> Yes it is. For instance, Magneto's 2PU Magnetic Shield only affects nearby allies while Invisible Woman's HU Force Field affects allies anywhere on the screen. Of course, Sue's is an HU while Magneto's is a PU. Same thing with team health boosts for the different heroes that have it.


Thanks, I thought it was only me.

Btw, which heroes can activate a team health boost for everyone on the screen. Same thing with attack boost. I'm trying to see which hero I would like to use for team missions.

Furthermore, can you tell me heroes that have team attack/health boosts that can be activated anywhere on the screen (without having to have an enemy to activate)?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Thanks, I thought it was only me.
> 
> Btw, which heroes can activate a team health boost for everyone on the screen. Same thing with attack boost. I'm trying to see which hero I would like to use for team missions.
> 
> Furthermore, can you tell me heroes that have team attack/health boosts that can be activated anywhere on the screen (without having to have an enemy to activate)?


Indestructible Hulk, Umm......Loki, Archangel I think that's all I got for now I might remember the other later.

----------


## Raven

> Wow heroes were once 1200 gold? What was the most expensive hero at any time?


1600 gold for Spider-man & Wolverine I think... was a few years ago though, I could be wrong.

----------


## magenta

> 1600 gold for Spider-man & Wolverine I think... was a few years ago though, I could be wrong.


Spider-man is the only one who was 1600. I remember waiting until he went on sale for 20% and picked him up for 1280. Most of the other movie heroes (Hulk, Wolverine, Thor, etc) were 1000 gold at launch time (this part I didn't remember but it's tracked in the wiki history).




> Btw, which heroes can activate a team health boost for everyone on the screen. Same thing with attack boost. I'm trying to see which hero I would like to use for team missions.
> ?


The radius of effect is one thing, but the magnitude of the boost is more important. White Phoenix has much better team healing than any other hero, so she is great for team missions.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> 1600 gold for Spider-man & Wolverine I think... was a few years ago though, I could be wrong.


Nope your right I forgot about those Spidey I think Wolverine was 1200.

----------


## Spider-Prime

That was weird, I didn't think I played gambit that much, I bought his badge and he was already maxed. I know I played Beast more, so when I got his badge, he was only level 17.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> That was weird, I didn't think I played gambit that much, I bought his badge and he was already maxed. I know I played Beast more, so when I got his badge, he was only level 17.


I had a weird glitch the other day I was on one of my alt and every time I got a token I went up a lvl even for my maxed heroes whose badge I did not have.I went from 400 to 461 in 20 minutes but the glitch has not worked since (I wish It would).

----------


## roneers

Ok, I decided to put in the list of missions where you can find omnium Ingots.
I hate Omnium Ingots now, just because of that list.
Seems you can find it in every (yes exactly) mission!

I'll do the description and the sidekick-badge list later.

----------


## PhantCowboy

http://www.buzzfeed.com/perpetua/x-men-quiz
For any X-Men Fans.
I got Storm Btw.  :Smile:

----------


## roneers

> http://www.buzzfeed.com/perpetua/x-men-quiz
> For any X-Men Fans.
> I got Storm Btw.


That is so funny!
(I got Kitty Pride)

----------


## PhantCowboy

> That is so funny!
> (I got Kitty Pride)


Lol That's what my Brother Got.
I got Wolverine second try
third try got Kitty Pride
and forth try I got Cyclops
but I just randomly clicked buttons on that one
I also did a LoTR one and I got Gandalf.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

I got Nightcrawler for the quiz, I like that.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I got Nightcrawler for the quiz, I like that.


Lol I tried to get Colossus I got him 13th try
Oh btw I created a thread just for quizzes
http://community.comicbookresources....ing-But-Quizes

----------


## the_key_24

> http://www.buzzfeed.com/perpetua/x-men-quiz
> For any X-Men Fans.
> I got Storm Btw.


Same here!

----------


## PhantCowboy

Weekly Adventure Falcon Exo-7

----------


## sylvestro1299

no weekend world event  :Frown:  ?

----------


## Megatron

> Same here!


Got storm as well

----------


## sylvestro1299

got wolvie on the quiz

----------


## PhantCowboy

There is also an avengers one on my other thread
http://community.comicbookresources....ing-But-Quizes

----------


## PhantCowboy

> no weekend world event  ?


I guess not.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

How do you get a profile picture?

----------


## vaf2675

> How do you get a profile picture?


Click on settings, then click on Edit Avatar.

Done.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Btw I need someone to get me the store descriptions for the 1000xp and the 5000xp potions and how much they cost for a 12 month member for the wiki. Thank You

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## Charles LePage

> Btw I need someone to get me the store descriptions for the 1000xp and the 5000xp potions and how much they cost for a 12 month member for the wiki. Thank You


1000xp: 45/225 gold, "The latest formula from Dr Hank Pym gives one of your heroes 1000xp!

5000xp: 225/1125 gold, "An improved formula from Dr Hank Pym gives one of your heroes 5000xp!"

----------


## PhantCowboy

> 1000xp: 45/225 gold, "The latest formula from Dr Hank Pym gives one of your heroes 1000xp!
> 
> 5000xp: 225/1125 gold, "An improved formula from Dr Hank Pym gives one of your heroes 5000xp!"


Thx Man  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## roneers

Could somebody add the missing crafting parts in the goodies page of the wiki
I sadly don't know how I'm able to do that and missing things like Uru dust and Elemental Sparks and even vishanti whisp is annoying.
Because those are things I know are looked for and if you don't know where to find it...

So I would like it if somebody could add the pictures. I'll fill them if you want, Just not so good at pictures

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Could somebody add the missing crafting parts in the goodies page of the wiki
> I sadly don't know how I'm able to do that and missing things like Uru dust and Elemental Sparks and even vishanti whisp is annoying.
> Because those are things I know are looked for and if you don't know where to find it...
> 
> So I would like it if somebody could add the pictures. I'll fill them if you want, Just not so good at pictures


Sorry I would do it but I am also terrible with pictures.
Maybe ask Lion or Centurion

----------


## PhantCowboy

Like and Idiot I bought a box
http://prntscr.com/3qhtr4

----------


## roneers

You have won a funny card...

----------


## eagle1604

Just wanted to know if someone could help my friend Neutronium Hunter Ferret in the game. He needs to be invited by the following heroes.

She-Hulk

Hulk

Red Hulk

Gladiator Hulk

Please try to help him.  :Smile:

----------


## eagle1604

Just wanted to know if anyone has Avengers Black Widow because I want to buy her,but need to know if she can do a lot of damage to enemy`s

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Just wanted to know if someone could help my friend Neutronium Hunter Ferret in the game. He needs to be invited by the following heroes.
> 
> She-Hulk
> 
> Hulk
> 
> Red Hulk
> 
> Gladiator Hulk
> ...


Ive got all but She-Hulk you should go to the Cbox you can get help faster there
http://www.shsohub.com/cbox-live-chat.html

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Just wanted to know if anyone has Avengers Black Widow because I want to buy her,but need to know if she can do a lot of damage to enemy`s


Yes I do and yes you should she if good in missions and fun to play as.
Why does this happen so much
http://prntscr.com/3qisi7

----------


## eagle1604

Happened to me once or twice. I think it means you are popular. It happened a few days after i bought my first hero who was Cable and I was the only one with him in the game at that time and suddenly my screen was filled with them.Also thanks for the reply I will be definitely getting Avengers Black Widow now. :Smile:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Why does this happen so much
> http://prntscr.com/3qisi7


You're desirable, count it as a compliment. I have that happen to me too,

----------


## PhantCowboy

> You're desirable, count it as a compliment. I have that happen to me too,


Lol  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
I deleted those 3 and 3 more popped up
Lol it just happened again
http://prntscr.com/3qiw7z

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Could somebody add the missing crafting parts in the goodies page of the wiki
> I sadly don't know how I'm able to do that and missing things like Uru dust and Elemental Sparks and even vishanti whisp is annoying.
> Because those are things I know are looked for and if you don't know where to find it...
> 
> So I would like it if somebody could add the pictures. I'll fill them if you want, Just not so good at pictures


Just added 6 potions (linked, with pages) and 6 more crating items (linked, with pages). I'm pleased with the potion art but my crafting item art is so-so at best.

Speaking of art, anyone seen smolten, lately?

----------


## eagle1604

Thanks my friend got his help and his gold.  :Smile:

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

The only bad thing is that you can't see if you've been invited to a mission or being sent a friend request when on the wheel. So when I come out of the wheel I sometimes have a mission invite but it's too late to respond.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Thanks my friend got his help and his gold.


Ok good sorry I could not help I was gone

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Just added 6 potions (linked, with pages) and 6 more crating items (linked, with pages). I'm pleased with the potion art but my crafting item art is so-so at best.
> 
> Speaking of art, anyone seen smolten, lately?


Not sure this was his last day online
06-02-2014 03:15pm

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Sorry Furious Colossus I was in a mission when you invited me and didn't really want to be interrupted, we can still play a mission right now, I'm in Daily Bugle.

----------


## smolten

> Just added 6 potions (linked, with pages) and 6 more crating items (linked, with pages). I'm pleased with the potion art but my crafting item art is so-so at best.
> 
> Speaking of art, anyone seen smolten, lately?


Smolten is still here everyday! Have been spending most of my time this week playing and was out of town last weekend. Should I start in on goodies?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Smolten is still here everyday! Have been spending most of my time this week playing and was out of town last weekend. Should I start in on goodies?


<laughs> it's good to have you in the third person around! We need to get the crafting items not in the store. I think we should keep all of them in the Goodies section for now. I think we should continue to use the cards so that they're in the same format (you can see my feeble attempt on the wiki). I think we need everyone to screenshot the crafting items that they win on the prize wheel because they are the largest/clearest pics of them. What do you think?

Edit: maybe Mysteria could get us PNGs of the craftable items.

----------


## roneers

> Just added 6 potions (linked, with pages) and 6 more crating items (linked, with pages). I'm pleased with the potion art but my crafting item art is so-so at best.
> 
> Speaking of art, anyone seen smolten, lately?




I think you did a Nice job with it. Not as Good as the ones in the shop, but still a thousand times better than if I had done it.

----------


## Raven

Finally...

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Finally...


I haven't even reached 1350 yet so I have a while to go.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I haven't even reached 1350 yet so I have a while to go.


Nice I still got 1120 Lvls to go  :Frown:

----------


## Spider-Prime

I'll be there in 300 levels. Would be there sooner if I could actually get the box characters  :Frown:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Finally...


Welcome to the club! I think you're "3000" is actually higher because you Canadians use the metric system, right?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Welcome to the club! I think you're "3000" is actually higher because you Canadians use the metric system, right?


lol that has a lot of truth to it! if ur talking about measuring length that is!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> lol that has a lot of truth to it! if ur talking about measuring length that is!


Are you above 3000 yet?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Are you above 3000 yet?


nowhere close im at 675

----------


## Maven

As of just a few minutes ago, just now 500 from the more coveted 3000...

----------


## Raven

And all adamantium hero #4, Beast... I hope there is some kind of reward for these in the new achievement system!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> As of just a few minutes ago, just now 500 from the more coveted 3000...


I assume this is just your level for Mr. F. Congrats!

----------


## Maven

> I assume this is just your level for Mr. F. Congrats!


LOL.  :Big Grin:  No, believe it or not, it comprises of at least three quarters of the entire SHSO roster (including all retired characters and almost all box characters...currently working on obtaining Coulson) to varying degrees. I just badge-MAXed out T'Challa on a Mayhem run to get there.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> nowhere close im at 675


When you get to 1000 you'll be so pleased with yourself, it's a really good feeling!

----------


## Raven

> Welcome to the club! I think you're "3000" is actually higher because you Canadians use the metric system, right?


It certainly feels higher because I haven't bought any sidekicks nor the last 4-5 heroes released. Gaining levels from just badge maxing is painfully slow!

----------


## Megatron

> LOL.  No, believe it or not, it comprises of at least three quarters of the entire SHSO roster (including all retired characters and almost all box characters...currently working on obtaining Coulson) to varying degrees. I just badge-MAXed out T'Challa on a Mayhem run to get there.


Considering you play Mr.F so much, any tips?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> When you get to 1000 you'll be so pleased with yourself, it's a really good feeling!


lol yeah i want MODOK a lot! also it is impossible for me to recruit more heroes as  a non member struggles for gold!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> lol yeah i want MODOK a lot! also it is impossible for me to recruit more heroes as  a non member struggles for gold!


MODOK. Ugh. Sorry, but when I first tried him out against Sabretooth he was so lame! I had to raise his level to notch a win and even then it wasn't fun at all. I just megacollected his tokens for the sake of my squad level, and after maxing him out I'm in no hurry to badge him. Somehow MrGamesRus made playing him (albeit maxed) cool.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

And save your silver for the agent heroes should you win two weeks of membership, 33000 silver for all of them and their badges, by my calculations.

----------


## Maven

> Considering you play Mr.F so much, any tips?


All I can say is that my Fantasticism is so great that it transfers into my playing. Yes, Reed is my most played, but I can make the other three shine as much as their leader too, and rightfully so since it wouldn't truly be the Fantastic Four with nary any quarter of them.

----------


## Sprite

> All I can say is that my Fantasticism is so great that it transfers into my playing. Yes, Reed is my most played, but I can make the other three shine as much as their leader too, and rightfully so since it wouldn't truly be the Fantastic Four with nary any quarter of them.


Great to hear. I want Reed and Sue as well, and hopefully I can scrape some money for them.

----------


## roneers

How much fractals do you need to get noir nowadays?
I really don't want to spent all my fractals on nothing but a 'thank you' from the watcher.

Also a great thank you to the wiki!
Thanks to the wiki I was able to have this Iceman picture as avatar!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Great to hear. I want Reed and Sue as well, and hopefully I can scrape some money for them.


Let's hope for the Fantastic Force bundle (Reed, Sue, and Johnny with badges) to be a weekend event. I will definitely target that for my non-agent.

----------


## PhantCowboy

As will I only because I don't have Johnny or Reed  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## PhantCowboy

I guess not a lot of people are on the thread on Monday.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I guess not a lot of people are on the thread on Monday.


Sry trying to post from a tablet is pretty hard! Anyways nothing new to talk about huh?

----------


## PhantCowboy

List of places where to get crafting Items In missions and in zones
Zones:

All Zones: Diamond Dust, Astral Shards, Adamantium Fragments, Pym Particles
Asgard: Uru Dust, Dark Energy Motes
Baxter Plaza: Psychic Residue, Unstable Matter
Daily Bugle: Symbiote Drops, Mutagen Solution.
Villainville: Mechanical Bolts, Vishanti Thread 

Mayhem Missions:
Dr. Octopus - Mechanical Part, Antimetal, Shadows, Unstable molecules, Dark Energy Motes
Green Goblin - Diamond Dust, Antimetal, Mutagen solution, Mechanical parts.
Venom - Mechanical Part, Mutagen Solution, Antimetal.

Abomination - Mechanical Part, Antimetal, Gamma Spark, Mutagen solution, Psychic Liquid.
Dr. Doom - Cosmic Energy, Unstable Matter, Vishanti wisp, Antimetal.
 MODOK - Mutagen Solution, Antimetal, Gamma Spark, Unstable Matter, Psychic Liquid.

Enchantress - Snowflake, Astral Shard, Elemental Sparks, Cosmic energy.
Loki (Avengers) - Snowflake, Cosmic Energy, psychic liquid, Dark Energy Motes.
Loki (Classic) - Snowflake, Uru Coins, Elemental Sparks, Cosmic energy, Antimetal.

Annihilus - Shadows, Cosmic Energy, Mutagen solution, unstable molecules, Antimetal 
Mole Man - Diamond Dust, Mutagen Solution, Antimetal
Super Skrull - Psychic Liquid, Elemental Sparks, Shadow, Dark Energy motes, Antimetal, Cosmic Energy

Missions:

A Thousand Apples a day - Elemental Flames, Ice Crystals
 Abomination Obliteration - Omnium Ingot, Psychic Solution
 All for Jugger-Naught - Omnium Ingot, Negative sparks, Vishanti Thread
 Attack Of The Iron - Mechanical Parts, Mechanical Frames, Mutagen Mists
 Bombs Away - Omnium Ingot
 Breezy Riders - Mechanical Frames
 Claw And Disorder - Mechanical Frames
 Creatures Of The Night: Negative Sparks, Vishanti Thread, Omnium Ingot
 Creatures Of The Night Crisis: Vishanti Thread
 Dormammu Mia! - Elemental Flames 
Extremis Measures - Omnium Ingot, Negative Spark, Unstable Atoms
 Flat broke and rusted - Mecanical Frame
 Flame On (And On And On And On) - Omnium Ingot
Freezer Burn: Ice Crystal, Dark Energy Balls, Elemental Flames
 Hail to the Kingpin?! - Omnium Ingot, Mechanical Frames, rough diamonds
 He's Baack - Cosmic Charge, Dark Energy Balls
 Hit the Bullseye (Please) - Negative Sparks
 Home invasion: Mechanical frames 
Lizard-Ous To Your Health: Mutagen Mist, Omnium ingot
Loki?: Dark Energy Balls, Ice Crystals
 Magneteors: Cosmic Charge
MODOK Madness: Gamma Burst
MODOK Madness Crisis: Gamma Burst, Psychic Solution
 Modok mo problems - Omnium Ingot
 Monster Smash!: Astral Crystals, Dark Energy Balls, Omnium Ingot, Vishanti Thread
 Ock It To Me: Unstable Atoms
 Onslaught Onslaught - Psychic Solution
 Repellant Bugs: Negative Sparks
 Seeking Sneaky Mystique: Unstable Atoms
Send In The Clone-Bots Cosmic Energy
 Skull and Void! - Cosmic Charge 
Strike Of The Spider-Foes! - Mechanical Frames, Mutagen Mist
 Super Sized and Magnitized - Omnium Ingot
 Symbi-Oh-No - Symbiote Extract, Omnium Ingot
The Gods of Thunder? - Ice Crystals, Elemental Flame, Uru Plates, Uru Ingots
Time To Take A.I.M.!: Astral Crystal, Gamma Burst.
 Time To Take A.I.M.! Crisis: Vibranium Ore,
 U Turned: Out the Lights Omnium Ingot
 Un-Secret Invasion: Omnium Ingot, Cosmic Charge, Elemental Flames
Unstoppa-Skrull : Gamma Burst, Omnium Ingot, Unstable Atoms, Unstable Matter
 Very Bad Breath: Omnium Ingot
 We Run in Peace: Omnium Ingot
 Wen-Di-Go Away!: Vishanti Thread, Omnium Ingot, Psychic Solution
 Wen-Di-Go Away! CRISIS: Vishanti Thread
 Whack-A-Mole Man: Omnium Ingot, Mechanical Frames


Daily missions: Mutagen mist, Cosmic energy, psychic liquid

Vibranium Ore: From getting Adamantium on Crisis Missions.

Also acquiring the Junkyard Dog sidekick can be of help. If you craft his silver badge, it will cause him to gather parts that are around you with greater ease. While his gold badge will cause him to craft additional parts that can be found in the zone that you are currently in at a rate of 1 per minute


I did not do this I copied it from the Shso Forums but, It was on this site before everything was wiped.

----------


## PhantCowboy

For anyone who needs help with crafting items
http://community.comicbookresources....-Crafting-Help

----------


## Nyssane

Let's keep the SHSO stuff to one thread.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Let's keep the SHSO stuff to one thread.


how about one thread with all the guides and one thread for casual conversation like this one!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> List of places where to get crafting Items In missions and in zones
> Zones:
> 
> All Zones: Diamond Dust, Astral Shards, Adamantium Fragments, Pym Particles
> Asgard: Uru Dust, Dark Energy Motes
> Baxter Plaza: Psychic Residue, Unstable Matter
> Daily Bugle: Symbiote Drops, Mutagen Solution.
> Villainville: Mechanical Bolts, Vishanti Thread 
> 
> ...


time to take aim also gives you psychic solution!

----------


## sylvestro1299

magneto bug that is quite easy to reproduce http://prntscr.com/3rbify

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Is anyone interested in seeing Card Game content in this thread? I've got over 1400 Card Game wins under my belt and am very close to getting Adamantium Badge for "most" of my hero's on my "The Sir Poet" account.  I say "most" because I set that goal and then over time bought/earned more hero's so some of my hero's have minimal card game wins.  
> 
> Not sure if I posted on the old CBR thread, but I'll describe my general deck-building philosophy.   Early on in my Card Game career I attempted to always set up my blocks to be "even" that is, the 7-7-7-7-6-6 defense.  2 factors had 6 blocks.  I would have a huge problem with "block management" as I played the game because I was always trying to remember what cards had come up and how many of my blocks remained.  I now pretty much employ the 8-7-7-7-7-4 defense.  That is, one factor has 8 blocks (typically the factor with the most attacks).  The reason for that is that the attacking factor cannot be blocked by its own color, so it is least likely to take out itself as an attacking card.  
> 
> The simplicity of the 8-7-7-7-7-4 defense is that I can label my deck names to easily let me know which factor blocks I do not have.  Thus I only need to remember 1 factor and count to 4; rather than trying to keep track of every factor.  
> 
> Having a strong defense also will bring the power level up very high in most of my games.  One thing I have noticed is that players who make their own decks don't normally have enough high cards.  I've found a pretty good mix of high cards (I'm calling Level 8 "high").  I've found that a deck with 20 "high" cards and 20 "low" (Level 3 and below) cards can actually be pretty effective.
> 
> If it would be helpful to some players (because there are believe it or not still a number of new players in the card game); I can post in a bit more detail or even re-post some of the old CBR card game thread posts.


Yeah. I recently updated my FF deck to have "even blocks" because I only had four energy blocks and it was killing me whenever I got an opponent with an energy-based attack deck. But it seems like I'm doing worse over-all, now, so I think I'll take your advice and go back to the 8-7-7-7-7-4 build. Any recommendations on which block should go in the four slot, or just whatever ends up being the lowest while balancing out your attacks?




> The only bad thing is that you can't see if you've been invited to a mission or being sent a friend request when on the wheel. So when I come out of the wheel I sometimes have a mission invite but it's too late to respond.


I actually like that update. Before, I was always accidentally clicking "accept" because they'd pop up right when I went to hit "spin."

If somebody sends you a request while you're in the wheel, you can still hear the notice and exit to check it out.

Also, why the hell did I leave with an awesome Sif avatar and come back with Hawkgirl? The Sif I was using isn't even an option anymore. Just her dumb teen version from Son of Asgard. I guess I'll use Rogue as a placeholder, for now. =(

----------


## sylvestro1299

those awesome guys!! http://prntscr.com/3rl6or
So industrious is a cheater i want him out of the leaderboards immediately!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

You guys should have entered today's Facebook Trivia Tuesday contest, the prize is 1-week membership, but everyone answered so fast I think I was only #26. The question was, "Which members of the Squadron Supreme appeared in The Super Hero Squad Show?"

----------


## sylvestro1299

> You guys should have entered today's Facebook Trivia Tuesday contest, the prize is 1-week membership, but everyone answered so fast I think I was only #26. The question was, "Which members of the Squadron Supreme appeared in The Super Hero Squad Show?"


i never reach home in time for that  :Frown:  !! Actually i did! anyways i didnt know the answer so i guess i wouldnt have won!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Yep, Furious Colossus Cheetah, Roaming Colossus Lion and Astral Tornado Mariner won 10 gold each but I just missed out, the answer by the way is Hyperion, Nighthawk, and Power Princess.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> *Hyperion, Nighthawk, and Power Princess*


We need all three in SHSO!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Yep, Furious Colossus Cheetah, Roaming Colossus Lion and Astral Tornado Mariner won 10 gold each but I just missed out, the answer by the way is Hyperion, Nighthawk, and Power Princess.


ohh! i remember that episode (one of the few i watched)

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Yep, Furious Colossus Cheetah, Roaming Colossus Lion and Astral Tornado Mariner won 10 gold each but I just missed out, the answer by the way is Hyperion, Nighthawk, and Power Princess.


I barely got in I was 22nd place btw what is your fb name

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I barely got in I was 22nd place btw what is your fb name


i think u should pm such things!

----------


## Pyrebomb

Ugh, facebook. Why is every contest in the world run through that or twitter, now? I'm not making accounts for either, so they can just suck it. I WON'T BE A PART OF YOUR SYSTEM!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Ugh, facebook. Why is every contest in the world run through that or twitter, now? I'm not making accounts for either, so they can just suck it. I WON'T BE A PART OF YOUR SYSTEM!


i remember the first reason i made my fb was for a game in it! now i barely play fb games! Btw anyone play martac (avengers alliance tactics?)

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

Is he the new fractal hero?


I don't think Gaz will definitely replace Spider-Man Noir without an early warning

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Is he the new fractal hero?
> 
> 
> I don't think Gaz will definitely replace Spider-Man Noir without an early warning


i hope not! i want to see my glory for a bit longer! Actually i hope so too!

----------


## Raven

> Is he the new fractal hero?


Fractals is about all I would part with for yet another Iron Man.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Fractals is about all I would part with for yet another Iron Man.


Same here  :Smile:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Is he the new fractal hero?
> 
> 
> I don't think Gaz will definitely replace Spider-Man Noir without an early warning


Would they put Noir in a box when (if) he is replaced?... would be my question.




> Fractals is about all I would part with for yet another Iron Man.





> Same here


I'd pay gold for Igor...but yeah, fractals only for new IM for me too.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Would they put Noir in a box when (if) he is replaced?... would be my question.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd pay gold for Igor...but yeah, fractals only for new IM for me too.


I think he will be in the Spectacular Summer Box if they bring it back this year, but seriously, Noir has been the fractal hero for too long, they have to change it, they have to put some crafting stuff too, maybe Gold Ultron?

----------


## Jana

Wow, good to see you all still going strong. I read when logging in that everything was reset, so had to make a new account. Why was that? Well anyway I don't play the game anymore, but logged to see if they finally added Bishop, but he's still not there. Wonder how much longer?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Wow, good to see you all still going strong. I read when logging in that everything was reset, so had to make a new account. Why was that?


There were threats made on a female comic book writer, so they cleaned house: http://community.comicbookresources....nt.php?f=2&a=1




> Well anyway I don't play the game anymore, but logged to see if they finally added Bishop, but he's still not there. Wonder how much longer?


Last we heard he was on the DNU list because of licenses with either FOX or Sony...

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Can't say I have an urge to spend my gold right away on yet another Iron Man. Haven't really been feeling the desire to spend my gold on most of the variants we've been getting since Captain America 2 hit the big screen. Though I am looking forward to Superior Spider-Man and Agent Venom if those are coming out soon.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Just updated our "Most Wanted" thread with a Top 10 (or so) "Q" list. Get your Q on! or just read the list, whatever...

----------


## PhantCowboy

http://prntscr.com/3ru717
Here comes 2020 and Im pretty sure he will not be a fractal character.

----------


## CenturianSpy

For the life of me I can't remember the name of the youtube videos that are often posted on here that talk about FTP (free to play) models. Can someone please remind me?

----------


## sylvestro1299

yay another 900 gold hero! now only if i could buy angel or beast!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Mission invites now tell you what mission you are being invited to BEFORE you accept! Very nice UI change!!!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Mission invites now tell you what mission you are being invited to BEFORE you accept! Very nice UI change!!!


number of friends you have is stated in the friend menu! also survival edition is the new tag for survival mission!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> number of friends you have is stated in the friend menu! also survival edition is the new tag for survival mission!


2020's 2nd PU grants damage, shield, and health boost. He also roller skates on racetrack hotspots!


Ugh, new tags mean more work for the wiki...

----------


## smolten

> Mission invites now tell you what mission you are being invited to BEFORE you accept! Very nice UI change!!!


I heartily endorse this. Fantastic update.

----------


## eagle1604

Oh man and here I hoped he would be 25000 silver oh well...

----------


## Raven

> Mission invites now tell you what mission you are being invited to BEFORE you accept! Very nice UI change!!!


Now if only you could change sidekicks (just as you can heroes) after accepting a mission invite. Doing it beforehand often makes me miss the opportunity.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Mission invites now tell you what mission you are being invited to BEFORE you accept! Very nice UI change!!!





> number of friends you have is stated in the friend menu! also survival edition is the new tag for survival mission!


They turned off the mayhem missions lights, Annihilus and Avengers Loki are in different spots

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Now if only you could change sidekicks (just as you can heroes) after accepting a mission invite. Doing it beforehand often makes me miss the opportunity.


I sent them that on feedback Friday

----------


## PhantCowboy

This is the best update In a really long time

----------


## magenta

It looks like several heroes got buffs to their power attacks to bring them more up to the level of other heroes.

- Starter heroes: Ms Marvel, Falcon, Thing
- Surfers: Dark and Silver
- X-men: Beast, Iceman, Psylocke, Mohawk Storm

For example, MoStorm's HU does triple the old damage and Beast's does double damage.

----------


## cpinheir

what happened to mission xp.....just did unstoppaskrull and mystique, adamantium on both, got 225 xp instead of 450

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Iron Man 2020 is actually quite a fun hero to play as, good job Gazillion!

----------


## sylvestro1299

time to take aim crisis is a hell lot harder! with 2 people! i believe boss health increased!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> time to take aim crisis is a hell lot harder! with 2 people! i believe boss health increased!


Hey I'm sorry I wasn't able to the mission with you, I saw it was take it to aim and I was like heck no! I'll be on until about 7:30 EST.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Hey I'm sorry I wasn't able to the mission with you, I saw it was take it to aim and I was like heck no! I'll be on until about 7:30 EST.


After 34 adamantium on time to take aim i get ONE vibranium thank u so much!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> After 34 adamantium on time to take aim i get ONE vibranium thank u so much!


You're welcome, in the mission I kept on getting bullied by Bullseye.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> You're welcome, in the mission I kept on getting bullied by Bullseye.


and i was treated like an abomination by abomination!

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> what happened to mission xp.....just did unstoppaskrull and mystique, adamantium on both, got 225 xp instead of 450


Very VERY sad about this. 

Survey question...What is the (now) best mission to farm xp from?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Very VERY sad about this. 
> 
> Survey question...What is the (now) best mission to farm xp from?


im just doing super sized and magnetized!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Very VERY sad about this. 
> 
> Survey question...What is the (now) best mission to farm xp from?


In my opinion Attack of the Ironmen

----------


## starshapedgummy

So I'm finally up to level 400. I only spent 15 dollars on a game card and nothing else. I did win the House of M Fractal event. 

What is the best way to level to 500 and beyond? Should I wait until heroes are on sale for 480?

I'm expecting some sort of Captain America sale for July 4th. Should I wait for sales for my favorite heroes?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> What is the best way to level to 500 and beyond? Should I wait until heroes are on sale for 480?


That's my strategy for my non-agent. Also buying badges for my heroes before getting new heroes.



> I'm expecting some sort of Captain America sale for July 4th. Should I wait for sales for my favorite heroes?


Yeah there was a Patriotic sale for the last two years around July 4, so I'll wait for Cap Stealth Suit for my agent.

----------


## Megatron

> So I'm finally up to level 400. I only spent 15 dollars on a game card and nothing else. I did win the House of M Fractal event. 
> 
> What is the best way to level to 500 and beyond? Should I wait until heroes are on sale for 480?
> 
> I'm expecting some sort of Captain America sale for July 4th. Should I wait for sales for my favorite heroes?


1. Enter all the contests you can.

2. Don't do what I did unless you are an agent (buy a lot of missions or buy boxes).

If you are going to buy a mission, buy strategically (e.g. a crisis mission you can use to farm vibranium and other crafting items you need)

----------


## Megatron

Of all the new heroes which should I buy?

I'm thinking I should get either Falcon Exo-7 or EOTE on my "main" and stealth suit cap on may "alt".  Is there something else I should do instead?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Of all the new heroes which should I buy?
> 
> I'm thinking I should get either Falcon Exo-7 or EOTE on my "main" and stealth suit cap on may "alt".  Is there something else I should do instead?


Eote without a doubt

----------


## Pyrebomb

> That's my strategy for my non-agent. Also buying badges for my heroes before getting new heroes.
> 
> Yeah there was a Patriotic sale for the last two years around July 4, so I'll wait for Cap Stealth Suit for my agent.


Hell, that's my strategy for my _agent_. That hero-a-day sale back in April was great, too. Let me pick up every retired hero but Scarlet Witch.

I wish they'd do another increased odds on boxes event. I really want Bucky.

----------


## Maven

> Of all the new heroes which should I buy?
> 
> I'm thinking I should get either Falcon Exo-7 or EOTE on my "main" and stealth suit cap on may "alt".  Is there something else I should do instead?


I wholeheartedly recommend Falcon EXO-7...by far THE BEST of the (non-box) movie version characters with a VERY FUN moveset and the apex of Hero-Ups in an aerial assault that has better range than EOTE (believe it or not) and becomes downright deadly, possibly even more-so than EOTE, when badge-MAXed. Stealth Suit Cap's HU is essentially similar to classic/green Dr. Doom's, and IMO is not the most effective of HUs.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> It looks like several heroes got buffs to their power attacks to bring them more up to the level of other heroes.
> 
> - Starter heroes: Ms Marvel, Falcon, Thing
> - Surfers: Dark and Silver
> - X-men: Beast, Iceman, Psylocke, Mohawk Storm
> 
> For example, MoStorm's HU does triple the old damage and Beast's does double damage.


YES!!! I'm so happy with the buffs!

----------


## general miner baron

What does it mean when a person has a blue circle with D30 next to their name?  I know agents have a shield, but I've never seen the blue circle before today.

----------


## Pyrebomb

I cast my vote for Falcon, too. He might be slightly less powerful than EotE, but then, you don't have to spend half of your life chasing down his badge. Level 20 EXO-7 beats level 11 EotE. I also prefer chars who have buffs.

Not to mention he's more fun to use when running around the zones and goofing off with emotes. EotE has the same tired animations every Spidey has. They actually put effort into EXO-7.

----------


## PhantCowboy

If anyone has Iron Man 2020 can you send me his info so I can update the wiki

----------


## Sentinel Marmoset Archer

mission.jpg

just complete Bring on the bad guys on adamantium and got zero experience

----------


## starshapedgummy

> 1. Enter all the contests you can.
> 
> 2. Don't do what I did unless you are an agent (buy a lot of missions or buy boxes).
> 
> If you are going to buy a mission, buy strategically (e.g. a crisis mission you can use to farm vibranium and other crafting items you need)


I am not an agent and I'm hoping that SHSO gives like a 1 week membership code eventually... 

What mission do you suggest I buy? Is farming Vibranium only useful for getting destroyer and fff?

I've only really purchased the 150 and 300 characters.  I'm a bit sad that I missed out on Archangel because I was short of gold. 

btw, I've found that Daredevil is like the best close-combat hero. He hits fast and it knocks back enemies quickly. Is there any hero similar to him?

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> just complete Bring on the bad guys on adamantium and got zero experience


Send a ticket!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Attachment 3763
> 
> just complete Bring on the bad guys on adamantium and got zero experience


That just happened to me with Modok Madness Crisis. But I finally got some vibranium, so I don't really care. =P





> I am not an agent and I'm hoping that SHSO gives like a 1 week membership code eventually... 
> 
> What mission do you suggest I buy? Is farming Vibranium only useful for getting destroyer and fff?
> 
> I've only really purchased the 150 and 300 characters.  I'm a bit sad that I missed out on Archangel because I was short of gold. 
> 
> btw, I've found that Daredevil is like the best close-combat hero. He hits fast and it knocks back enemies quickly. Is there any hero similar to him?


Yeah, that's pretty much all vibranium is used for. But Destroyer is a powerhouse and a free way for you to bring up your squad level. And FFF has some super useful special abilities. I have Giganto, so I use him for mega-collect. But if you aren't an agent, you should definitely try to craft FFF as soon as you can. Also, get the bunny and his badges so you can collect tickets.

Not really sure about close-combat fighters. Maybe Classic Wolverine? I prefer long-range damage, so don't take my word for it.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> What does it mean when a person has a blue circle with D30 next to their name?  I know agents have a shield, but I've never seen the blue circle before today.


Interesting. Do you have a screenshot?

----------


## spideyman

Okay play MaleKith and Creatures of the Night, it seems that have made all of the missions give half experience while the longer ones gives you regular experience.  I think that sucks........

----------


## general miner baron

No, I don't know how to do that.  He was playing as Captain America in Asgard and his squad level was 67.

----------


## Raven

> btw, I've found that Daredevil is like the best close-combat hero. He hits fast and it knocks back enemies quickly. Is there any hero similar to him?


Elektra, Tigra & Captain America are fairly comparable fast melee style heroes.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Some guy on the SHSO Players page found this...is it time to speculate?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Some guy on the SHSO Players page found this...is it time to speculate?


I can't see the image at work, what is it?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I can't see the image at work, what is it?


After clicking your squad name & level (upper left corner) it takes you to a new screen called "View Squad" where you can change your title/hero/sidekick on a left panel and has a right panel, which is twice as big as the left panel, but it's empty.

----------


## magenta

> Some guy on the SHSO Players page found this...is it time to speculate?


Only level 3661? And Iron Man 2020 is only level 6! Looks like someone is slacking off.

----------


## Lousy

> Get ready for the World Event Last Chance! From June 16 a different bundle or hero will be featured in the World Event each day leading up to The Biggest Update of the Year! This event cycles every 2 hours, so turn in your fractals to The Watcher before he is gone!


Looks like the fractal events are leaving. And to close it off a new Fractal event each day. Not sure if its a good thing or bad thing that the World Events are coming to a close. 

And the "Biggest Update of the Year" Wonder what that will be.

----------


## censorship

Newsletter:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Only level 3661? And Iron Man 2020 is only level 6! Looks like someone is slacking off.


I know, right? I'm been spending too much time on the wiki. NOT as much as Roaming Colossal Lion, that guy is the wiki champ this month. Thanks for everyone's help on the wiki!

----------


## CenturianSpy

"World Event *LAST* Chance"?!!!! Is it going away?!!!

----------


## sylvestro1299

http://prntscr.com/3s6puu
http://prntscr.com/3s6q01
which potion does this!the first one was when i was a bit away and the second was when i was upclose!

----------


## Maven

> "World Event *LAST* Chance"?!!!! Is it going away?!!!


Evidently, if they're advertising it as such. The question is are fractals going away for good or will they still be implemented as a third currency as some have been speculating. Based on the graphic for the World Event Last Chance, the only giveaway character I'd consider gambling my fractals on would be Goliath since he's the only one in the shown group I don't have yet.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> The question is are fractals going away for good or will they still be implemented as a third currency as some have been speculating.


The two biggest reason I think fractals are sticking around are from the game files "Gold Fractal" and "You do not have enough fractals to buy that". We are to get *Gold* Ultron soon, I wonder if *Gold* Fractals have something to with that...ESPECIALLY if the World Events are leaving.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

So with this "Last Chance World Event" are they saying, "best spend up your fractals now cause they are gonna be worthless soon" or more like, "we would prefer you empty your fractal coffers as soon they will be worth much more"?

----------


## sylvestro1299

Screenshot_2.jpg
hmm very hi lvl!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> So with this "Last Chance World Event" are they saying, "best spend up your fractals now cause they are gonna be worthless soon" or more like, "we would prefer you empty your fractal coffers as soon they will be worth much more"?


Definitely the latter. I know a currency sink when I see one, and I'm not biting.

Fractals aren't going away, as they've been teasing Fractals 2.0 for a few months, now. That's got to be what the "biggest update of the year" is.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Wow, they killed off the Watcher in the comics and now he is leaving the game?! <sob sob>

So I'm guessing the Last Chance refers to all those World Event heroes and bundles since Iron Fist, as well as bundle sales (She-Hulk is shown but she wasn't offered for fractals so maybe there will be a Hulk or St. Patrick's bundle).

----------


## starshapedgummy

> Wow, they killed off the Watcher in the comics and now he is leaving the game?! <sob sob>
> 
> So I'm guessing the Last Chance refers to all those World Event heroes and bundles since Iron Fist, as well as bundle sales (She-Hulk is shown but she wasn't offered for fractals so maybe there will be a Hulk or St. Patrick's bundle).


I was going to elude to his death just before your post =).

I think they will change up how fractals are used. Fractals are going to stay. 

It's just the world event will cease because the Watcher is dead.

I'm crossing my fingers on an event related to his death...but I'm probably expecting a little bit more than SHSO can manage.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

How do you like playing Wanda so far, starshapedgummy? It seems she's your favorite based on your avatar. Too bad her turning enemies into pigeons doesn't work on bosses cuz it would look funny with her and Enchantress transforming each other into animals.

----------


## starshapedgummy

She's fun to play around with....but very hard to play with in a mission. The only thing I like doing is turning sentinels into cheeseburgers. It's like halfway between battling the sentinels, my teammates just see a burger in its place.

She is also very slow...and her hero up is kind of weak.

I have had more fun playing with Magneto. I've maxed him already. 

My favorite hero is Hope Summers. I almost have all of her addy trophies. Just need the card missions.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> She's fun to play around with....but very hard to play with in a mission. The only thing I like doing is turning sentinels into cheeseburgers. It's like halfway between battling the sentinels, my teammates just see a burger in its place.
> 
> She is also very slow...and her hero up is kind of weak.
> 
> I have had more fun playing with Magneto. I've maxed him already. 
> 
> My favorite hero is Hope Summers. I almost have all of her addy trophies. Just need the card missions.


i have yet  to max av blackwidow (lvl 16) , av hulk (lvl 18), white  phoenix (lvl 17), magneto (lvl 16), quicksilver (lvl 18), Scarlet Witch (lvl 11) and Av thor (lvl 18)
Among them scarlet witch is the hardest to level as u can see! simply because she is terrible at boss fights! my fav is loki/punisher cant choose!

----------


## Spider-Prime

oo exciting. I can't wait for the big update.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Among them scarlet witch is the hardest to level as u can see! simply because she is terrible at boss fights! my fav is loki/punisher cant choose!


Try to use Wanda in a team then where her powers complement someone else's. Her confusion HU is especially good on swarms and hordes of minions.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

Scarlet Witch is the worst hero in the game in my opinion, she really need a buff, and Shadowcat is the best melee

----------


## starshapedgummy

Thanks, I'll try these melee characters if they ever go on sale!

----------


## Project Initiative Cascada

UGH, yet they have to put out another damn Iron Man for sale? Don't we have enough? There are so many female characters that have yet to make an appearance yet they keep wasting time with these other useless characters.

Does anyone have any information on possible female characters that will be released in the future?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Does anyone have any information on possible female characters that will be released in the future?


AFAIK Future Foundation Invisible Woman was mentioned (along with Mr. Fantastic and Thing) in a previous codebreaker report as part of FF Doom's voice interactions, so that's one. I'm really hoping for Power Princess, Screaming Mimi/Songbird, Shanna the She-Devil, Volcana and Captain Brazil as they all appeared in the cartoons or comics. And Nebula and Morgan le Fay as villains.

----------


## Raven

> Some guy on the SHSO Players page found this...is it time to speculate?


If you click just to the left of your squad name on that new screen, it opens up another panel on the bottom left.

----------


## Sprite

> AFAIK Future Foundation Invisible Woman was mentioned (along with Mr. Fantastic and Thing) in a previous codebreaker report as part of FF Doom's voice interactions, so that's one. I'm really hoping for Power Princess, Screaming Mimi/Songbird, Shanna the She-Devil, Volcana and Captain Brazil as they all appeared in the cartoons or comics. And Nebula and Morgan le Fay as villains.


Nice, can't wait for the Future Foundation.

----------


## starshapedgummy

There is a sale for 20% off.

Astonishing Cyclops
Cable
Magneto
Quicksilver (Agent Only)
Giant-Man
Vision

Hope Summers is still on sale for Agents only

and since it's Friday the 13 and a full moon, there Werewolf is available for purchase

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Scarlet Witch is the worst hero in the game in my opinion, she really need a buff, and Shadowcat is the best melee


I can't give an opinion on Scarlet Witch, because I have yet to be able to get her. But Shadowcat? She's _my_ most useless hero. And I really like Kitty, too. I was hoping she'd be awesome. I maxed her by doing mega-collect.




> There is a sale for 20% off.
> 
> Astonishing Cyclops
> Cable
> Magneto
> Quicksilver (Agent Only)
> Giant-Man
> Vision
> 
> ...


Aw, man. Are you kidding me? After I saw the report last night I sighed and said "So I guess we won't get a sale this weekend, either." And bought Quicksilver because I already had his badge. I could have saved enough to buy a box or card pack. This happens every time! I wait patiently for weeks and blow it the day before a sale goes up. Even though I really should know by now to wait for Friday. ;A;

----------


## Sentinel Marmoset Archer

> UGH, yet they have to put out another damn Iron Man for sale? Don't we have enough? There are so many female characters that have yet to make an appearance yet they keep wasting time with these other useless characters.
> 
> Does anyone have any information on possible female characters that will be released in the future?



I hope gamora will be released for the guardians of the galaxy movie

----------


## Pyrebomb

Oh well. At least I had enough left over to buy the two sale heroes I don't have yet (Cable and Vision). What's the theme, though? Father's Day? You'd think Reed would make it before Pym...

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## cpinheir

> She's fun to play around with....but very hard to play with in a mission. The only thing I like doing is turning sentinels into cheeseburgers. It's like halfway between battling the sentinels, my teammates just see a burger in its place.
> 
> She is also very slow...and her hero up is kind of weak.
> 
> I have had more fun playing with Magneto. I've maxed him already. 
> 
> My favorite hero is Hope Summers. I almost have all of her addy trophies. Just need the card missions.



I agree, the cheeseburger power is probably her best asset. You do have to be careful to nab those burgers quick, otherwise they change back into the enemy. Many a time I've changed a sentinel into a burger, but mobs of enemies have prevented me or others to grab it in time. If you want to solo with her, your best bet is to choose missions whose boss has minions, such as Annihilus. Then you can always turn the minions into burgers if you are taking a lot of damage from the boss. 

Her hex shield power is not bad. The pigeon power is useless to me....maybe if it made the change permanent or did a lot of damage it would be worth something. Confusion power for the HU is OK, but needs to keep the enemies in thrall for a longer period of time. Maybe I'm wrong, but it seemed to be that emma frost's P3 confusion does a better job than SW's.

----------


## Raven

> I agree, the cheeseburger power is probably her best asset. You do have to be careful to nab those burgers quick, otherwise they change back into the enemy. Many a time I've changed a sentinel into a burger, but mobs of enemies have prevented me or others to grab it in time. If you want to solo with her, your best bet is to choose missions whose boss has minions, such as Annihilus. Then you can always turn the minions into burgers if you are taking a lot of damage from the boss. 
> 
> Her hex shield power is not bad. The pigeon power is useless to me....maybe if it made the change permanent or did a lot of damage it would be worth something. Confusion power for the HU is OK, but needs to keep the enemies in thrall for a longer period of time. Maybe I'm wrong, but it seemed to be that emma frost's P3 confusion does a better job than SW's.


Emmas power is great, I find you can walk through many missions virtually untouched while your enemies attack each other.

----------


## Spider-Prime

I know we had a member who couldn't buy gold cause he was from Turkey, I wonder if he is still around.

----------


## PhantCowboy

All of my accounts got hacked...

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> All of my accounts got hacked...


Does the screen when you play that you are banned forever or can you not sign in?

----------


## PhantCowboy

I cant sign in someone hacked it and changed the email and pass word
so if some of my friends got deleted form my friends list it was not me

----------


## Maven

> Oh well. At least I had enough left over to buy the two sale heroes I don't have yet (Cable and Vision). What's the theme, though? Father's Day? You'd think Reed would make it before Pym...


Very, VERY needless to say on my behalf, I'm quite disappointed that Reed is not amongst those featured for the Father's Day sale...a royal shame on Gazillion for that, to say the least, and especially considering that Reed was included last year.

Anyways, I'll definitely be taking advantage and finally add Quicksilver to my squad at a near third off of his price later this weekend.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Very, VERY needless to say on my behalf, I'm quite disappointed that Reed is not amongst those featured for the Father's Day sale...a royal shame on Gazillion for that, to say the least, and especially considering that Reed was included last year.


Well, he did put his son in a coma back in the 1970s.  And he let him turn into a new Galactus in Earth X.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Well, he did put his son in a coma back in the 1970s.  And he let him turn into a new Galactus in *Earth X*.


<laughs> Earth X is the Las Vegas of Marvel. What happens there should stay there.

----------


## Maven

> Well, he did put his son in a coma back in the 1970s.


*wickedly chuckles at Mr. LePage's 'cute' assumption that she didn't know that (and the Earth X tidbit)*    

And Reed was trying to do quite the service for his title...Franklin and his sister have become an absolute plague upon the FF publication. John Byrne was onto something when he revealed that if he had continued his FF creative run AND got his _Fantastic 4-Ever_ spin-off off the ground, he would have had Franklin killed off. The moment I read that a year ago, I thoroughly applauded it.

And as for you, Mr. LePage, and anyone else who remotely dares to look down upon my Fantasticism...

----------


## censorship

> I cant sign in someone hacked it and changed the email and pass word
> so if some of my friends got deleted form my friends list it was not me



For reference, here's the email address update (sent from donotreply@heroup.com).
I blacked out my personal information, but the first is the name you log in with, not your squad name.

Even though you can't reply, it's still a good idea to forward this email to support@heroup.com along with your message. That way they can validate the email you want to use, and immediately see when the unauthorized changes occurred.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I cant sign in someone hacked it and changed the email and pass word
> so if some of my friends got deleted form my friends list it was not me


SHSO has got to stop with all the hackers, they're VERY annoying!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> For reference, here's the email address update (sent from donotreply@heroup.com).
> I blacked out my personal information, but the first is the name you log in with, not your squad name.
> 
> Even though you can't reply, it's still a good idea to forward this email to support@heroup.com along with your message. That way they can validate the email you want to use, and immediately see when the unauthorized changes occurred.


I have already done all of this

----------


## mysteria

Hello Everyone!

I just wanted to let everyone know that today is my last day at Gazillion and I will no longer be the point of contact for SHSO. However! I have an awesome pal that will be taking over my duties in the community department. His name is Eric and he is totally cool! Be nice to him. 

It was a pleasure being your community coordinator for the past 2 years. 

So long and farewell.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to let everyone know that today is my last day at Gazillion and I will no longer be the point of contact for SHSO. However! I have an awesome pal that will be taking over my duties in the community department. His name is Eric and he is totally cool! Be nice to him. 
> 
> It was a pleasure being your community coordinator for the past 2 years. 
> 
> So long and farewell.


Wow!  You have done a fantastic job, and I know you will excel at whatever is replacing Gazillion.  Thank you for everything!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to let everyone know that today is my last day at Gazillion and I will no longer be the point of contact for SHSO. However! I have an awesome pal that will be taking over my duties in the community department. His name is Eric and he is totally cool! Be nice to him. 
> 
> It was a pleasure being your community coordinator for the past 2 years. 
> 
> So long and farewell.


Sad to see you go, Angela. You are the best community coordinator in any game that I've played. I wish you luck in your next adventure, and I hope to see you around. Eric has big shoes to fill. I will sincerely miss you!

----------


## Sprite

> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to let everyone know that today is my last day at Gazillion and I will no longer be the point of contact for SHSO. However! I have an awesome pal that will be taking over my duties in the community department. His name is Eric and he is totally cool! Be nice to him. 
> 
> It was a pleasure being your community coordinator for the past 2 years. 
> 
> So long and farewell.


Sad to see you go, but I wish you luck in the future.

----------


## Eric@SHSO

> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to let everyone know that today is my last day at Gazillion and I will no longer be the point of contact for SHSO. However! I have an awesome pal that will be taking over my duties in the community department. His name is Eric and he is totally cool! Be nice to him. 
> 
> It was a pleasure being your community coordinator for the past 2 years. 
> 
> So long and farewell.


Hello Everyone!

I'm the poor dude who has to somehow fill Angela's fantastic shoes. I will try my best!

A Little Bit About Me: I've been working on SHSO for over 3 years. I've also worked on many games including: Marvel Heroes, Warhammer Online, Dark Age of Camelot, Ultima Online, SWOTR. I am currently an Associate Producer over here at Gazillion. I love German Shepherds, Chipotle, cheesecake... oh and Marvel Comics!

So... HELLO!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I'm the poor dude who has to somehow fill Angela's fantastic shoes. I will try my best!
> 
> A Little Bit About Me: I've been working on SHSO for over 3 years. I've also worked on many games including: Marvel Heroes, Warhammer Online, Dark Age of Camelot, Ultima Online, SWOTR. I am currently an Associate Producer over here at Gazillion. I love German Shepherds, Chipotle, cheesecake... oh and Marvel Comics!
> 
> So... HELLO!


Nice to meet you Eric, I hope you have a good time on this thread

----------


## Ravin' Ray

We will miss you, Angela/Mysteria, thank you for bearing with us, and welcome to the community Eric!

----------


## the_key_24

> Sad to see you go, Angela. You are the best community coordinator in any game that I've played. I wish you luck in your next adventure, and I hope to see you around. Eric has big shoes to fill. I will sincerely miss you!


Same here for me.

----------


## the_key_24

> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I'm the poor dude who has to somehow fill Angela's fantastic shoes. I will try my best!
> 
> A Little Bit About Me: I've been working on SHSO for over 3 years. I've also worked on many games including: Marvel Heroes, Warhammer Online, Dark Age of Camelot, Ultima Online, SWOTR. I am currently an Associate Producer over here at Gazillion. I love German Shepherds, Chipotle, cheesecake... oh and Marvel Comics!
> 
> So... HELLO!


Good to see you.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I'm the poor dude who has to somehow fill Angela's fantastic shoes. I will try my best!
> 
> A Little Bit About Me: I've been working on SHSO for over 3 years. I've also worked on many games including: Marvel Heroes, Warhammer Online, Dark Age of Camelot, Ultima Online, SWOTR. I am currently an Associate Producer over here at Gazillion. I love German Shepherds, Chipotle, cheesecake... oh and Marvel Comics!
> 
> So... HELLO!


Welcome Eric

----------


## Charles LePage

> I love German Shepherds, Chipotle, cheesecake... oh and Marvel Comics!


Baked or unbaked cheesecake?

----------


## Maven

> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to let everyone know that today is my last day at Gazillion and I will no longer be the point of contact for SHSO. However! I have an awesome pal that will be taking over my duties in the community department. His name is Eric and he is totally cool! Be nice to him. 
> 
> It was a pleasure being your community coordinator for the past 2 years. 
> 
> So long and farewell.





> Sad to see you go, Angela. You are the best community coordinator in any game that I've played. I wish you luck in your next adventure, and I hope to see you around. Eric has big shoes to fill. I will sincerely miss you!


What Spy beautifully said...you were a boon to the community and will be most certainly missed by myself and many upon many others, Angela. Wishing you all of the sincere best in your endeavors from here on out! 




> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I'm the poor dude who has to somehow fill Angela's fantastic shoes. I will try my best!
> 
> A Little Bit About Me: I've been working on SHSO for over 3 years. I've also worked on many games including: Marvel Heroes, Warhammer Online, Dark Age of Camelot, Ultima Online, SWOTR. I am currently an Associate Producer over here at Gazillion. I love German Shepherds, Chipotle, cheesecake... oh and Marvel Comics!
> 
> So... HELLO!




 aboard Eric!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I'm the poor dude who has to somehow fill Angela's fantastic shoes. I will try my best!
> 
> A Little Bit About Me: I've been working on SHSO for over 3 years. I've also worked on many games including: Marvel Heroes, Warhammer Online, Dark Age of Camelot, Ultima Online, SWOTR. I am currently an Associate Producer over here at Gazillion. I love German Shepherds, Chipotle, cheesecake... oh and Marvel Comics!
> 
> So... HELLO!


Warpath aboard!....errrrrr...Welcome aboard! Looking forward to our future conversations and missions!

----------


## starshapedgummy

Hey, so I decided on a crisis mission but I can't get Addy on...lol I've been using Magneto and he just can't handle "When Titans Clash." Can anyone join me? Please add me as a friend.




> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I'm the poor dude who has to somehow fill Angela's fantastic shoes. I will try my best!
> 
> A Little Bit About Me: I've been working on SHSO for over 3 years. I've also worked on many games including: Marvel Heroes, Warhammer Online, Dark Age of Camelot, Ultima Online, SWOTR. I am currently an Associate Producer over here at Gazillion. I love German Shepherds, Chipotle, cheesecake... oh and Marvel Comics!
> 
> So... HELLO!


Bye Angela!!

Hello Eric!!

I hope to read some cool stuff from you soon!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Well, he did put his son in a coma back in the 1970s.  And he let him turn into a new Galactus in Earth X.


Hey. At least he didn't create Ultron.

And I'd assumed it was just fathers they had for sale, since Quicksilver and Vision have kids, and Cable pretty much raised Hope. But no. It's fathers and _sons_. Screw you, too, Gaz. You could have thrown in Wanda as Mags' other_ child_. Well, the only one who is in-game yet.

----------


## roneers

To see mysteria go. But I Will welcome Eric happily!

----------


## eagle1604

> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to let everyone know that today is my last day at Gazillion and I will no longer be the point of contact for SHSO. However! I have an awesome pal that will be taking over my duties in the community department. His name is Eric and he is totally cool! Be nice to him. 
> 
> It was a pleasure being your community coordinator for the past 2 years. 
> 
> So long and farewell.


Bye mysteria. Hope you enjoyed your time on the blog. :Smile: 

Hello Eric. I hope you are going to have a wonderful time too.  :Smile:

----------


## Iron Maiden

> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I'm the poor dude who has to somehow fill Angela's fantastic shoes. I will try my best!
> 
> A Little Bit About Me: I've been working on SHSO for over 3 years. I've also worked on many games including: Marvel Heroes, Warhammer Online, Dark Age of Camelot, Ultima Online, SWOTR. I am currently an Associate Producer over here at Gazillion. I love German Shepherds, Chipotle, cheesecake... oh and Marvel Comics!
> 
> So... HELLO!


Hello and Welcome!  As for Marvel comics I love the Fantastic Four and especially Marvel's (if not all comics) best villain, Doctor Doom.  Any chance for a playable Doom 2099?

----------


## Sprite

> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I'm the poor dude who has to somehow fill Angela's fantastic shoes. I will try my best!
> 
> A Little Bit About Me: I've been working on SHSO for over 3 years. I've also worked on many games including: Marvel Heroes, Warhammer Online, Dark Age of Camelot, Ultima Online, SWOTR. I am currently an Associate Producer over here at Gazillion. I love German Shepherds, Chipotle, cheesecake... oh and Marvel Comics!
> 
> So... HELLO!


Welcome to the family, Eric.  :Smile: 
Any chances of us seeing the Young Avengers or the Runaways?

----------


## Shadow

*throws SHSO into the garbage*
Goodbye "Superior" loving/Peter hating, mystery box greedy game. I'm sticking with Avengers Alliance and Tactics.

----------


## Charles LePage

> *throws SHSO into the garbage*
> Goodbye "Superior" loving/Peter hating, mystery box greedy game. I'm sticking with Avengers Alliance and Tactics.


Wow, we will all miss Angela, but I didn't expect anyone to take it that hard.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> *throws SHSO into the garbage*
> Goodbye "Superior" loving/Peter hating, mystery box greedy game. I'm sticking with Avengers Alliance and Tactics.


you play tactics too cool! Im currently more focused on it as i threw alliance in the garbage!

----------


## Maven

> Hello and Welcome!  As for Marvel comics I love the Fantastic Four and especially Marvel's (if not all comics) best villain, Doctor Doom.  Any chance for a playable Doom 2099?


Doom 2099 would be a most wonderful addition...I second that request. Also, are Future Foundation Mr. Fantastic, Invisible Woman, and/or Thing going to see release before the end of the year?

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> Yeah. I recently updated my FF deck to have "even blocks" because I only had four energy blocks and it was killing me whenever I got an opponent with an energy-based attack deck. But it seems like I'm doing worse over-all, now, so I think I'll take your advice and go back to the 8-7-7-7-7-4 build. Any recommendations on which block should go in the four slot, or just whatever ends up being the lowest while balancing out your attacks?


Energy is one of the worst to have 4 blocks for because of the fact that many people still end up playing with "Wolverine's Starter Deck".  I also get killed when I reduce the energy blocks in my deck.  One suggestion is to have the four slot go to tech, because Wolverine Starter Deck has minimum tech attacks.  The other suggestion is to build the deck you want, and then put the one with the least amount of attacks in the four slot.  For instance, your attacks are 8-8-7-7-7-3.  Whichever factor is in the "3" slot of your attacks is the best to put in the "4" slot if you are going with the same 8-7-7-7-7-4 defense I described above.  The reason is your opponents will exhaust that attack factor blocking your other factor attacks.... I hope that makes sense. 

I've been logging my opponents and I've never had the chance to play you recently.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Energy is one of the worst to have 4 blocks for because of the fact that many people still end up playing with "Wolverine's Starter Deck".  I also get killed when I reduce the energy blocks in my deck.  One suggestion is to have the four slot go to tech, because Wolverine Starter Deck has minimum tech attacks.  The other suggestion is to build the deck you want, and then put the one with the least amount of attacks in the four slot.  For instance, your attacks are 8-8-7-7-7-3.  Whichever factor is in the "3" slot of your attacks is the best to put in the "4" slot if you are going with the same 8-7-7-7-7-4 defense I described above.  The reason is your opponents will exhaust that attack factor blocking your other factor attacks.... I hope that makes sense. 
> 
> I've been logging my opponents and I've never had the chance to play you recently.


Makes perfect sense. Thanks for the advice!

And yeah. Real life has been kinda punching me in the face lately. So I've mostly just been logging in to idle and mega-collect for the heroes I still need to level. I'm way too tired to want to edit my decks because I feel like I'll probably just screw them up worse. Ha.

Hopefully things will go back to normal around here soon and I can be more active in-game. I'd love to play you!

----------


## Raven

> Energy is one of the worst to have 4 blocks for because of the fact that many people still end up playing with "Wolverine's Starter Deck".  I also get killed when I reduce the energy blocks in my deck.  One suggestion is to have the four slot go to tech, because Wolverine Starter Deck has minimum tech attacks.  The other suggestion is to build the deck you want, and then put the one with the least amount of attacks in the four slot.  For instance, your attacks are 8-8-7-7-7-3.  Whichever factor is in the "3" slot of your attacks is the best to put in the "4" slot if you are going with the same 8-7-7-7-7-4 defense I described above.  The reason is your opponents will exhaust that attack factor blocking your other factor attacks.... I hope that makes sense. 
> 
> I've been logging my opponents and I've never had the chance to play you recently.


I would never build a deck defense based on starter decks, those are easily beatable. If you play any serious card opponents you have to defend against the healing deck, overload purple and red blocks, it's the only way to beat that deck, against anything else you will always have a chance to win if your deck is well balanced.

----------


## smolten

Spotted an elusive D30 in the wild:

d30.jpg

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Spotted an elusive D30 in the wild:
> 
> d30.jpg


Did you look at their squad?

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

Won Noir with ~ 6500 fractals on the 1:00 AM (Pacific) Fractal event. 

Noticed the highest bidder had 4811 and no one was around The Watcher for last ~ 30 seconds.  Dropped my fractals with 15 seconds left.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I was there too. I was going to bid but backed out. There was someone who bid 10k fractals at 0 seconds but that didn't count.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Arrrrrrgh! Hail To the Kingpin isn't working! When you've finished defeating all the enemies in the boss stage Kingpin does his cutscene after that he just doesn't come out. This has been going on for WEEKS!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

It happens with teams but never solo in my experience.

----------


## sylvestro1299

I hate myself for being soo impatient not getting anyvibranium from time to take aim really made me impatient so i bought vibranium with a 100 gold and got FFF with both his badges! however i feel like fin fang foom was worth the 100 gold!

----------


## PhantCowboy

Well I guess im banned for no reason
http://prntscr.com/3t39m5

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Well I guess im banned for no reason
> http://prntscr.com/3t39m5


what? so ur account got hacked and banned? how could menu chat get you banned? Maybe Eric could help!

----------


## starshapedgummy

So I broke down and got a 1 month membership. I also decided to get gold until I got Ultron... and I wasted some money... but at least, before I got Ultron, I got this:

qqq.jpg

Then I got the hero. I sort of regret wasting so much money on Ultron, but that was the only hero I really needed to get. I guess I can almost get Modok now... I will go back to being frugal now. (Prays Gold Ultron is craftable).




> Well I guess im banned for no reason
> http://prntscr.com/3t39m5


Hope you get a better explanation than that. I hope Eric can help you too.

----------


## Raven

> So I broke down and got a 1 month membership. I also decided to get gold until I got Ultron... and I wasted some money... but at least, before I got Ultron, I got this:
> 
> qqq.jpg
> 
> Then I got the hero. I sort of regret wasting so much money on Ultron, but that was the only hero I really needed to get. I guess I can almost get Modok now... I will go back to being frugal now. (Prays Gold Ultron is craftable).


You should grab ever silver agent-only hero and their badges while your membership lasts, you'll be able to keep them even after it expires.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> what? so ur account got hacked and banned? how could menu chat get you banned? Maybe Eric could help!


Eric  has not yet responded im kinda upset I spent over 300 dollars on this account and it says they looked at the chat log and banned me even though I cant chat
Btw if anyone wants to add me my alt is Phantasmal Cowboy Musician

----------


## sylvestro1299

bring on the bad guys still gives you 0 xp! http://prntscr.com/3t6n4b

----------


## Megatron

> bring on the bad guys still gives you 0 xp! http://prntscr.com/3t6n4b



Same thing happened to me in Impossible Holiday.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> So I broke down and got a 1 month membership. I also decided to get gold until I got Ultron... and I wasted some money... but at least, before I got Ultron, I got this:
> 
> Attachment 3931
> 
> Then I got the hero. I sort of regret wasting so much money on Ultron, but that was the only hero I really needed to get. I guess I can almost get Modok now... I will go back to being frugal now. (Prays Gold Ultron is craftable).


Lucky! If I don't get the hero, I don't get anything worthwhile. I always hear other people complaining that they get card quests, and I think that sounds sweet since I'm one of the few who actually likes the card came, but all I ever get are stupid rude potions I'll never use.

I did get Green Goblin on my first try, and Beta Ray Bill after three, so I guess I can't complain too much. And I don't think I've bought more than 5 boxes for the heroes I tried and couldn't get. I'd say Doc Ock in particular doesn't like me, but my only decent consolation prize came from him: Rogue.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> So I broke down and got a 1 month membership. I also decided to get gold until I got Ultron... and I wasted some money... but at least, before I got Ultron, I got this:
> 
> Attachment 3931
> 
> Then I got the hero.


I officially envy you. Badged EotE Spidey is the boss. That's one reason I buy boxes 1/week: if I don't get the main character, at least for the badge.

----------


## Raven

> Eric  has not yet responded im kinda upset I spent over 300 dollars on this account and it says they looked at the chat log and banned me even though I cant chat
> Btw if anyone wants to add me my alt is Phantasmal Cowboy Musician


Well it is the weekend, and he's new, you might have to wait a little while to get it sorted out.

----------


## Raven

> Lucky! If I don't get the hero, I don't get anything worthwhile. I always hear other people complaining that they get card quests, and I think that sounds sweet since I'm one of the few who actually likes the card came, but all I ever get are stupid rude potions I'll never use.
> 
> I did get Green Goblin on my first try, and Beta Ray Bill after three, so I guess I can't complain too much. And I don't think I've bought more than 5 boxes for the heroes I tried and couldn't get. I'd say Doc Ock in particular doesn't like me, but my only decent consolation prize came from him: Rogue.



Well I'm at 37 Coulson boxes now... a couple of random badges and sidekicks, no Coulson or any other hero. Getting pretty fed up.

----------


## starshapedgummy

> You should grab ever silver agent-only hero and their badges while your membership lasts, you'll be able to keep them even after it expires.


Oh, I had a lot of silver saved up. Though I didn't get all the heroes, I think i'm missing 3-4. It's the gold heroes I'm worried about, lol.




> Lucky! If I don't get the hero, I don't get anything worthwhile. I always hear other people complaining that they get card quests, and I think that sounds sweet since I'm one of the few who actually likes the card came, but all I ever get are stupid rude potions I'll never use.
> 
> I did get Green Goblin on my first try, and Beta Ray Bill after three, so I guess I can't complain too much. And I don't think I've bought more than 5 boxes for the heroes I tried and couldn't get. I'd say Doc Ock in particular doesn't like me, but my only decent consolation prize came from him: Rogue.


When I said some money...I meant a lot lol....I think I went a little crazy with it and told myself not to give up until I got it... Sigh... but I guess I can feel relieved now..
I don't favor any of the other boxed heroes...and from my experience with Ultron, I don't think I'll gamble again...

----------


## general miner baron

> Well I'm at 37 Coulson boxes now... a couple of random badges and sidekicks, no Coulson or any other hero. Getting pretty fed up.


Let me know when you get to 73 boxes.  That's how many it took me to get Ultron.

----------


## eagle1604

Is anybody going for Noir Spiderman this session ?

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> Let me know when you get to 73 boxes.  That's how many it took me to get Ultron.


Annnnd this is why they keep putting characters in lockboxes.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

I'm proud to say after weeks of collecting fractals up to 2900 total, now just 8,000 more until where I previously was. Yay.

----------


## Raven

> Annnnd this is why they keep putting characters in lockboxes.


It is if people are buying extra gold to get all those boxes. Personally, I've just been spending my regular subscription gold on them instead of the recent heroes released in the shop.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Oh, I had a lot of silver saved up. Though I didn't get all the heroes, I think i'm missing 3-4. It's the gold heroes I'm worried about, lol.


I hope you got Black Widow, Ultimate Thor, and Deadpool! They're some of my favorites. Widow and Thor are both great in missions. And it's just fun to listen to some of the crazy things Thor and Deadpool say. Ultimate Thor has some really ridiculous hippie sayings in-zone. And DP has some smart-ass comment for just about every hero you could team up with in a mission.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

Looks like the first "Last Chance" bundle is Ant Man and Wasp.

----------


## sylvestro1299

any snipers?
Edit : i mgiht not snipe today since fifa has one match after the other!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Aww, that was close, you were just outbid.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Aww, that was close, you were just outbid.


i had 28k spare fractals after the bid!

----------


## starshapedgummy

> I officially envy you. Badged EotE Spidey is the boss. That's one reason I buy boxes 1/week: if I don't get the main character, at least for the badge.


lol, I didn't initially put EOTE Spiderman as a priority on my list of heroes to get, but I can see why it kicks butt. His hero-up is kinda OP... I feel like i'm trolling when I go to the daily mission because I kill everyone in one click. But he is so good to get Addy medal in crisis missions.




> I hope you got Black Widow, Ultimate Thor, and Deadpool! They're some of my favorites. Widow and Thor are both great in missions. And it's just fun to listen to some of the crazy things Thor and Deadpool say. Ultimate Thor has some really ridiculous hippie sayings in-zone. And DP has some smart-ass comment for just about every hero you could team up with in a mission.


Got all three already =). I like Deadpool...he is hilarious. I had a lot of silver...so I have so many heroes to try. I'll take it slow... cuz now it looks like I have to many heroes... I hope the new challenge system is some months away at least... I need time to get level 900...

I'm gonna save fractals so I'm just putting 10 fractals per 2 hours when I can. Unless, there is something wicked that shows up...but it's a good chance I'll get outbid...

----------


## sylvestro1299

i hope EOTE spidey comes on a world event! i would spend all my fractals for it!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> i hope EOTE spidey comes on a world event! i would spend all my fractals for it!


Oh EVERYONE is gonna gun for him if that happens.

----------


## starshapedgummy

I'm actually very excited about what SHSO will do after the end of worlds event. I want to know how they will use the fractals going forward. I'm expecting for another sort of gambling mechanic... maybe a box or a game that you need fractals for to win exclusive prizes. 

offtopic: what a great Soccer game!!! GO USA!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I'm actually very excited about what SHSO will do after the end of worlds event. I want to know how they will use the fractals going forward. I'm expecting for another sort of gambling mechanic... maybe a box or a game that you need fractals for to win exclusive prizes. 
> 
> offtopic: what a great Soccer game!!! GO USA!


ahh decided to retire after watching germany slaughter porugal and iran keep up the defence against nigeria!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Yay! My non-agent won Scarlet Witch in today's twitter giveaway! That's my second win, after Spider-Woman in April on Facebook.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Still getting 0 XP/Tickets/Silver in Modok Madness Crisis. I'm assuming the other missions with this issue haven't been fixed, either. C'mon, Gaz. This is a pretty big bug, and I sent a ticket four days ago. I thought the fact that you'd finally closed it meant something, but guess not. If I'm gonna spend half a godamned hour in a mission, I want more to show for it that some psychic solution and spinning red cubes.

Edit: And now I can't access the servers at all. Guess they don't like criticism.

----------


## Sentinel Marmoset Archer

1.jpg
2.jpg

I saw someone with that blue thing in his squad name, but when I look to his squad I noticed that he doesn't have the starters heroes (cyclops, falcon, Ms. marvel, thing)   :Confused:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> 1.jpg
> 2.jpg
> 
> I saw someone with that blue thing in his squad name, but when I look to his squad I noticed that he doesn't have the starters heroes (cyclops, falcon, Ms. marvel, thing)


Did you look under his/her "Their Squad" tab?

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

I do hope that the big update brings fun new features to the game. The first half of 2014 has felt like a big let down so far with so many mystery boxes and overpriced character rehashes. At least we're bound to get a month of Guardians of the Galaxy which should bring us plenty of newness to the game.

----------


## Sentinel Marmoset Archer

> Did you look under his/her "Their Squad" tab?


Yes, the second picture his/her squad

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Yes, the second picture his/her squad


That's the "My Squad" tab. The tab I'm referring to is the first one.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

The picture does show Sun Walker Worker's squad, sans the four starter heroes and zero stats for Cyclops. Agent-only Black Widow is there too, probably via contest or something.

Gaz has used the wrong names on the tabs for the longest time, I think. Hope the upgrade corrects this.

----------


## the_key_24

I just realized they might be beta testers

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Yeah, you could be right.

Strontium Sun Raker's won again, and as usual doesn't leave anything to chance.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Yeah, you could be right.
> 
> Strontium Sun Raker's won again, and as usual doesn't leave anything to chance.


i really am curious hoow he gets so many fracs!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Didn't know that you could get a friend request in a mission while your playing with someone. Weird.

----------


## censorship

> I just realized they might be beta testers


The D30 might be a reference to the Lenovo ThinkStation D30, a high-performance testing platform.
So likely a developer's account. The bare-bones squad leads me to believe it's somebody who specializes in hardware, not software.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Just updated our "Most Wanted" thread with my Top 10 (or so) "R" characters. It's rawesome, ramazing, and rridiculous.

----------


## sylvestro1299

is the current challenge worth the 28k fractals! should i bid now?

----------


## Spider-Prime

Next patch is 5000 Achievements!!!!!

they just put up a dev blog post on the main site.

So, I'm also going to assume that challenges are done next patch.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Greetings Squaddies!
> 
> Rumors have been flying about the next big update coming to Super Hero Squad and we’re ready to start making things official.  The next update for the game is coming and wow is it a doozy.
> 
> Over the course of the next two weeks we’ll be making a series of blog posts highlighting some of the changes coming in the update.  We’re kicking it all off with a focus on Achievements.
> 
> Achievements are tasks that you and your Heroes can perform to earn prestige for your squad.  They range from simple things like destroying a Troublebot to silly things like farting in the Asgard throne room to really hard things like getting an Adamantium score 1000 times.  There are over 5,000 Achievements in SHSO so there’s something for everyone!
> 
> There’s also a special set of Achievements that we refer to as the Destiny Achievements.  These Achievements are lined up one after another in a way that lets you try out every feature in SHSO.  They are also a great source of Fractals and bonus items!  There are three Destiny Achievement sets.  The Valor set shows you all over the game and acts like a tutorial for our newer players, giving them a chance to learn about the many different things there are to do in SHSO.  The Conquest set is specifically for Missions.  Nearly every mission in the game is lined up and laid out for your to conquer and is a great way to check out the 80+ Missions we have in SHSO.  Lastly, the Might set pits you against the dozens of fierce villains that roam around SHSO.  It starts with you beating the villains that are hanging out around the city, moves you into beating all the different villains inside their home Missions and ends with a nerve-wracking run through our Crisis Missions!
> ...


 Sounds awesome!

----------


## Spider-Prime

I can't wait to see who will be the first to complete them all.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I can't wait to see who will be the first to complete them all.


It's going to take awhile there being 5000 ,with hard ones like getting 1000 adamantium medals.

----------


## starshapedgummy

Darn, it means I might not have time for MODOK =/. Does anyone have Samarai Wolverine?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> It's going to take awhile there being 5000 ,with hard ones like getting 1000 adamantium medals.


I think with the added Mayhem mode missions ("beating the villains that are hanging out around the city") it will be faster to do with a maxed out hero like EotE Spidey.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I think with the added Mayhem mode missions ("beating the villains that are hanging out around the city") it will be faster to do with a maxed out hero like EotE Spidey.


Sounds like Mayhem missions will fall under that new "Might" category listed and not the regular Missions (which fall under the "Conquest"). That's how I read the blog.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Darn, it means I might not have time for MODOK =/. Does anyone have Samarai Wolverine?


I have him, do you need help on the challenge. I also have 'MODOK Madness' Crisis Edition when you need help on that.

----------


## Raven

I wonder if any of these new achievements will be awarded retro-actively or if everyone starts off at square one?

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> I wonder if any of these new achievements will be awarded retro-actively or if everyone starts off at square one?


I was just pondering the same thing! I wonder how many missions I have won on Addy?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I wonder if any of these new achievements will be awarded retro-actively or if everyone starts off at square one?





> I was just pondering the same thing! I wonder how many missions I have won on Addy?


I think it's square one for everyone. Gaz would have to have been keeping track of EVERYTHING (like farting in the throne room), I'm sure that did not happen. I think the question is, what will happen to our trophies?

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

What called my attention (if I understood it right) is that if one doesn't like the Card Game for example, it won't be obligatory to play it in order to unlock the next step. If so, will be awesome.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> What called my attention (if I understood it right) is that if one doesn't like the Card Game for example, it won't be obligatory to play it in order to unlock the next step. If so, will be awesome.


Sounds like all the Achievements besides the Destiny ones are non-sequential. 



> There’s also a special set of Achievements that we refer to as the Destiny Achievements. These Achievements are lined up one after another in a way that lets you try out every feature in SHSO. They are also a great source of *Fractals* and bonus items! There are three Destiny Achievement sets.


The positive mention of fractals show they aren't going anywhere, and in fact, will have a more prominent role.

----------


## Spider-Prime

If they aren't like challenges and don't have to do them in order, I'm going for the destiny achievements first.

----------


## starshapedgummy

> I have him, do you need help on the challenge. I also have 'MODOK Madness' Crisis Edition when you need help on that.


Thanks, but I already got the help =). I asked on the shoutbox dedicated to the game.

I can't wait to see the new mission/challenge system and the awards at each level.

----------


## sylvestro1299

http://prntscr.com/3twed5 awesome bug!! Maybe an achievement!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Thanks, but I already got the help =). I asked on the shoutbox dedicated to the game.
> 
> I can't wait to see the new mission/challenge system and the awards at each level.


It's ok, I wasn't on at the time.

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

> I think it's square one for everyone. Gaz would have to have been keeping track of EVERYTHING (like farting in the throne room), I'm sure that did not happen. I think the question is, what will happen to our trophies?


Dammit.  I have to fart in the throne room AGAIN?

----------


## the_key_24

I honestly think the challenge heroes will be some of the Destiny achievement rewards.

----------


## starshapedgummy

So I sort of gave up my dream of getting to level 900 before the end of the week. I probably could, but I found myself not having fun just by grinding out everyone for levels. 

But I finally got Mini FFF.... SO TIME SAVING!!! Now I see how some ppl can get so many fractals.

I also regret doing this 1 month membership during the world cup.

BUT, I have a good feeling that MODOK will be one of the rewards for the new challenge system. Because, for new players, the current challenge heroes should be available to them as much as veteran players. You can't really add other heroes as rewards because most are still available in the shop, but I can see it happen. They might include some retired and/or new heroes too...one would imagine.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> So I sort of gave up my dream of getting to level 900 before the end of the week. I probably could, but I found myself not having fun just by grinding out everyone for levels. 
> 
> But I finally got Mini FFF.... SO TIME SAVING!!! Now I see how some ppl can get so many fractals.
> 
> I also regret doing this 1 month membership during the world cup.
> 
> BUT, I have a good feeling that MODOK will be one of the rewards for the new challenge system. Because, for new players, the current challenge heroes should be available to them as much as veteran players. You can't really add other heroes as rewards because most are still available in the shop, but I can see it happen. They might include some retired and/or new heroes too...one would imagine.


There is also a possibility that the challenge characters excluding iron man will be fractals! I got mini FFF recently too he is a boss killer for lower tier characters (except for wanda maximoff i just cant seem to get ada with her!)

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

So, I was flying in Baxter with non-flying heroes (using FFF) and this happened:





Looks like it happens with heroes that have variants who can fly.
Funny isn't it?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

P.s: Sorry for the bad edition haha (and the bad english).

----------


## sylvestro1299

> So, I was flying in Baxter with non-flying heroes (using FFF) and this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it happens with heroes that have variants who can fly.
> Funny isn't it? 
> 
> P.s: Sorry for the bad edition haha (and the bad english).


wow! any other heroes?

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> wow! any other heroes?


Not that I know. I tried with Spider-Men since EOTE can fly but it didn't work.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nukky

The achievement system is the incentive I need to play this game again. I got really bored, the last time I played this was 2 months ago.

----------


## sylvestro1299

Yes i won!

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> Yes i won!


Were you the high bidder or the lucky draw? Has anyone here ever won with 10 fractals?

----------


## Megatron

> Were you the high bidder or the lucky draw? Has anyone here ever won with 10 fractals?


2 of us I believe.  Another and I.

Has the mission chat "bug" been "fixed"?

----------


## Pyrebomb

> So I sort of gave up my dream of getting to level 900 before the end of the week. I probably could, but I found myself not having fun just by grinding out everyone for levels. 
> 
> But I finally got Mini FFF.... SO TIME SAVING!!! Now I see how some ppl can get so many fractals.
> 
> I also regret doing this 1 month membership during the world cup.
> 
> BUT, I have a good feeling that MODOK will be one of the rewards for the new challenge system. Because, for new players, the current challenge heroes should be available to them as much as veteran players. You can't really add other heroes as rewards because most are still available in the shop, but I can see it happen. They might include some retired and/or new heroes too...one would imagine.


I think you could still finish before the update if you really set your mind to it. I have every Spidey but 2099, so I could help you with that. And a lot of the others are just running Mayhem missions, which respwan every half hour (just make sure to re-enter the zone so it shows up).

Well. I could help you if the game ever lets me in. I've updated unity webplayer and my game files. And that seemed to fix it last night. But now it's back to giving me some snarky message about Wolverine cutting wires whenever I try to log in.


> So, I was flying in Baxter with non-flying heroes (using FFF) and this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it happens with heroes that have variants who can fly.
> Funny isn't it? 
> 
> P.s: Sorry for the bad edition haha (and the bad english).


You have no idea how angry I was when I got Mohawk Storm and realized she couldn't fly.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So I sort of gave up my dream of getting to level 900 before the end of the week. I probably could, but I found myself not having fun just by grinding out everyone for levels.


We've been told that the Challenge System will NOT go away this week, but soon. So it looks like you'll have an extra week.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Were you the high bidder or the lucky draw? Has anyone here ever won with 10 fractals?


i always high bid! i dont know why but i never liked putting 10 fracs!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I told ya there'd be a Fantastic Force sale!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I told ya there'd be a Fantastic Force sale!


if u mean event then yes! Yes you did! Anybody sniping at this time? Apparently stronium sun raker is!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Not with him I can't snipe. I'm gonna do a marathon spin the wheel session to build up my silver for fractals and try at late afternoon/early evening my time, which is dawn/early morning North America.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Not with him I can't snipe. I'm gonna do a marathon spin the wheel session to build up my silver for fractals and try at late afternoon/early evening my time, which is dawn/early morning North America.


let me add you quick what is ur name!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

My alt (on-line right now) is Fire Prince Duck. I'm doing collecting in the zones right now, just took time out to place 10 lucky fractals. Looks like you beat him/her!

----------


## sylvestro1299

i submitted more fracs than stronium yet i lost?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Did you get a screen cap to submit a ticket? You can still win.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Did you get a screen cap to submit a ticket? You can still win.


http://prntscr.com/3u6zgk yes i did!

----------


## Megatron

> http://prntscr.com/3u6zgk yes i did!


How many tickets does it take you to win this often?  How do you get them so quickly?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> How many tickets does it take you to win this often?  How do you get them so quickly?


I usually have tons of silver at my disposal and tons of tickets! FFF helps me collect them
I rarely give away all my fractals!

----------


## Megatron

> I usually have tons of silver at my disposal and tons of tickets! FFF helps me collect them
> I rarely give away all my fractals!


How do you submit only some of them?  The only option I've ever seen is all or 10.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> How do you submit only some of them?  The only option I've ever seen is all or 10.


You can click on the number of fractals and type in how much you want to send.

----------


## sylvestro1299

Got those heroes! Possibly the quickest response of course my hall of fame position doesn't change

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Yes! My alt just won!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Yes! My alt just won!


Good job, hope you like the heroes!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Good job, hope you like the heroes!


so far i dislike the human torch!

----------


## Maven

> Yes! My alt just won!


Many congrats, Ray!!  :Smile:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Double post

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> so far i dislike the human torch!


You wanna pick a fight with me?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Kidding!



> Many congrats, Ray!!


Thanks, Miss Fantastic!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> You wanna pick a fight with me? 
> 
> Kidding


I choose to live! Anyways I like ht in every game most comics etc. But he is terrible at this game! I wish they had cosmic rod Jonny in this game

----------


## Pyrebomb

Wanda is this week's featured hero. FINALLY! I've only been trying to add her to my squad since I started playing in November.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> http://www.buzzfeed.com/perpetua/x-men-quiz
> For any X-Men Fans.
> I got Storm Btw.


I got Jean Grey, LOL

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Does anyone know what happened to Furious Colossus Cheetah, I know that his account got hacked and banned.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Any reports of an update today?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

If there will be an update. The World Event for that day will be shortened if it happens. Besides, the Big One will come after the World Events end.

----------


## eagle1604

Yes there was a update but without closing the game.

it included:

Attack Of The Iron Men (Crisis Edition).

A few new member only titles.

Scarlet Witch is on sale for members only for a week.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

They slipped it in with the Prize Wheel reset I guess. I'm speculating the mission and titles were already in the code but just put out now.

----------


## sylvestro1299

ANybody sniping this one?

----------


## sylvestro1299

what do u think the maintenance is for?

----------


## Maven

I'm really, REALLY hoping the maintenance is to fix the Crisis/longer regular mission reward glitch. I played the regular Impossible Holiday last night, and it giving no rewards other than craftables was still happening. The additional new Mayhem Missions would be a pretty cool touch as well. But I want that glitch fixed first and foremost.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I'm really, REALLY hoping the maintenance is to fix the Crisis/longer regular mission reward glitch. I played the regular Impossible Holiday last night, and it giving no rewards other than craftables was still happening. The additional new Mayhem Missions would be a pretty cool touch as well. But I want that glitch fixed first and foremost.


I hope that they also make send in the clone bots a 450 xp mission!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Does anyone know what happened to Furious Colossus Cheetah, I know that his account got hacked and banned.


Im still here I juts don't get on that often anymore

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Im still here I juts don't get on that often anymore


any help with getting ur account back!

----------


## Spider-Prime

I hope they don't do the update tomorrow! Silver Surfer comes out in Marvel Heroes and then Mr. Fantastic at the end of the month!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Looked at the missions in the wiki and noticed that there were "Training Edition's", what are those?

----------


## Raven

> Looked at the missions in the wiki and noticed that there were "Training Edition's", what are those?


I think that's the four missions they shortened and give away free to new players now.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> any help with getting ur account back!


No I probably wont get it back

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> No I probably wont get it back


That's so bad, I feel sorry for you after all you put in a lot of time effort and money into it. I'm hoping their tech people are able to trace log-on IPs and see that it wasn't you who did it.

----------


## starshapedgummy

> I think you could still finish before the update if you really set your mind to it. I have every Spidey but 2099, so I could help you with that. And a lot of the others are just running Mayhem missions, which respwan every half hour (just make sure to re-enter the zone so it shows up).


If they dont update by the end of this week, I guess I'll try. I think I just got a little more encouraged by winning the Fantastic Four Bundle!!!!! I reported the glitched fractals yesterday and I was awarded the package!!! My first Super Hero love was FF. So happy to have every member now!!! i'm sitting at 760 ish level, I think I can get 850 by Sunday or so... I think the missions respawn a little longer than a half hour each... unless I'm doing it wrong.




> We've been told that the Challenge System will NOT go away this week, but soon. So it looks like you'll have an extra week.


I hope so!!! And...I'm very excited about the update they are marketing as the hashtag biggest update ever. I feel like we're gonna expect bugs first couple of weeks or so.
MODOK really isn't a major priority...however, if the update rewards players who have completed all the current challenges, then that would be a better motivating factor. Had the last hero/villain for the current challenge system been someone more exciting...I would furthermore, have more motivation. I will try to do it though!!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> If they dont update by the end of this week, I guess I'll try. I think I just got a little more encouraged by winning the Fantastic Four Bundle!!!!! I reported the glitched fractals yesterday and I was awarded the package!!! My first Super Hero love was FF. So happy to have every member now!!! i'm sitting at 760 ish level, I think I can get 850 by Sunday or so... I think the missions respawn a little longer than a half hour each... unless I'm doing it wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so!!! And...I'm very excited about the update they are marketing as the hashtag biggest update ever. I feel like we're gonna expect bugs first couple of weeks or so.
> MODOK really isn't a major priority...however, if the update rewards players who have completed all the current challenges, then that would be a better motivating factor. Had the last hero/villain for the current challenge system been someone more exciting...I would furthermore, have more motivation. I will try to do it though!!


I believe they mentioned waaaaaaaay back when they first announced they were working on replacing the current challenge system that users who completed it before it went kaput would be rewarded in some way. That's why I say you should go for it.

Hopefully they fix Modok Madness Crisis before you get there, though. Any news on if that last maintenance fixed the broken XP on certain missions? I need 2 more vibranium ore for Mini-FFF, but I don't feel like spending half an hour on a mission and not getting anything but craftables for ada. I'd do it if the vibranium was a guarantee, but...

----------


## the_key_24

Please nobody snipe me right now

EDIT: Never mind, got outbid before I could even bid

----------


## roneers

Is it possible to win a world event with only 7000 fractals?
I really want to win, but I don't want to lose my fractals to a 'thank you' from the watcher.

----------


## smolten

> Is it possible to win a world event with only 7000 fractals?
> I really want to win, but I don't want to lose my fractals to a 'thank you' from the watcher.


It's going to be tough with 7000. I've been watching a good number of these last few rounds and there are usually snipers in the 10k+ range, sometimes a good bit higher. Might have a better chance at an odd hour, or with a less desirable bundle.

----------


## roneers

> It's going to be tough with 7000. I've been watching a good number of these last few rounds and there are usually snipers in the 10k+ range, sometimes a good bit higher. Might have a better chance at an odd hour, or with a less desirable bundle.


Yup I already thought so!
thanks for the anwser

----------


## ValiantMagicalTitan

So I just started playing Super Hero Squad Online with my son and we've been enjoying it so far, but I've got a quick question: how exactly do the daily resets work? I see that the wheel has a timer but after logging on this morning I found 4 heroes had completely reset their fractal/etc counts, but 2 had not. Is there not a set reset time for the heroes like there is for the wheel? I believe I logged off when there were still a few hours left on the wheel reset, so I'm somewhat stumped here (especially since I'm used to a middle-of-the-night reset time for most daily MMO times). Any insight would be appreciated!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> So I just started playing Super Hero Squad Online with my son and we've been enjoying it so far, but I've got a quick question: how exactly do the daily resets work? I see that the wheel has a timer but after logging on this morning I found 4 heroes had completely reset their fractal/etc counts, but 2 had not. Is there not a set reset time for the heroes like there is for the wheel? I believe I logged off when there were still a few hours left on the wheel reset, so I'm somewhat stumped here (especially since I'm used to a middle-of-the-night reset time for most daily MMO times). Any insight would be appreciated!


At 20:00 ( 8 pm for americans) EST u could collect the tokens for the next day! however the wheel resets the next day!

----------


## ValiantMagicalTitan

> At 20:00 ( 8 pm for americans) EST u could collect the tokens for the next day! however the wheel resets the next day!


Ah, that would be it then. I know I played past 8 EST, but figured that the wheel and the tokens reset at the same time. Thanks for the info!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Ah, that would be it then. I know I played past 8 EST, but figured that the wheel and the tokens reset at the same time. Thanks for the info!


You are welcome! Also welcome to the cbr forums !

----------


## general miner baron

If you're going to be submitting 60000 fractals in a world event you  could at least have the decency to do it early on so others don't waste massive amounts of fractals bidding.  I've lost 55000 fractals to that idiot Strontium Sun Raker's absurd bids the last two days.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> If you're going to be submitting 60000 fractals in a world event you  could at least have the decency to do it early on so others don't waste massive amounts of fractals bidding.  I've lost 55000 fractals to that idiot Strontium Sun Raker's absurd bids the last two days.


I won tha first one and I put my fractals very early to everyone knows that I was going for it and don't waste their fractals

Does anyone know this Strontium Sun Raker person? He enter in every single event always with very high bids, he has over 700k on the hall of fame, I'm probably the more active player in this game and I dont know how is possible to get so many fractals, I don't know if is even possible

----------


## general miner baron

I was going to bid then and I appreciated you doing that.

----------


## Spider-Prime

> If you're going to be submitting 60000 fractals in a world event you  could at least have the decency to do it early on so others don't waste massive amounts of fractals bidding.  I've lost 55000 fractals to that idiot Strontium Sun Raker's absurd bids the last two days.


People like to snipe for some reason. 
I hate it, cause it makes people lose their fractals. When I went for Noir, I put in my bid almost right away, nobody entered any except for one person after I did.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Ah, that would be it then. I know I played past 8 EST, but figured that the wheel and the tokens reset at the same time. Thanks for the info!


Collectibles reset at 8 PM EST (and you often have to log out and back in for it to register). The wheel resets at 3 AM EST. No idea about the world event, but then, that won't be an issue much longer.

And Strontium Sun Raker sounds like he's cheating somehow. Maybe he thought people wouldn't notice with the two-hour event resets? Someone should submit a ticket. That or he is very rich IRL with very bad financial judgment.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Collectibles reset at 8 PM EST (and you often have to log out and back in for it to register). The wheel resets at 3 AM EST. No idea about the world event, but then, that won't be an issue much longer.


The Last Chance World Events change at the 4 PM EST draw.



> And Strontium Sun Raker sounds like he's cheating somehow. Maybe he thought people wouldn't notice with the two-hour event resets? Someone should submit a ticket. That or he is very rich IRL with very bad financial judgment.


Yeah, I have my suspicions on this person as well.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I won tha last one and I put my fractals very early to everyone knows that I was going for it and don't waste their fractals
> 
> Does anyone know this Strontium Sun Raker person? He enter in every single event always with very high bids, he pass 700k on the hall of fame, I'm probably the more active player in this game and I dont know how is possible to get so many fractals, I don't know if is even possible


He is in my friends list in the game! His squad level is in the high 700s he has a lot more members than i do but most are lvl 5 or below! He only seems to be online for world event!
Edit: the reason for my stalkerish personality is because of my suspiciousness (after all my motto is de omnibus dubitandum)

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> He is in my friends list in the game! His squad level is in the high 700s he has a lot more members than i do but most are lvl 5 or below! He only seems to be online for world event!
> Edit: the reason for my stalkerish personality is because of my suspiciousness (after all my motto is de omnibus dubitandum)


Did you saw his achievements?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Did you saw his achievements?


im sorry but unfortunately no! i was in a rush that day beatinghim by 3k fractals

----------


## sylvestro1299

lovely some coding glitch? http://prntscr.com/3uwgh6

----------


## starshapedgummy

> People like to snipe for some reason. 
> I hate it, cause it makes people lose their fractals. When I went for Noir, I put in my bid almost right away, nobody entered any except for one person after I did.


Maybe that's why they're getting rid of the event. It's like a bad auction. Plus it's very glitchy at 0:00 time. 

Hopefully they will make using/interacting/more uses with fractals a lot more fun than it is right now.

*BTW, Feedback Friday revealed this:

"What are the next 3 themes of heroes being released?

Spider-Man, Guardians of the Galaxy, and X-force."*

----------


## CenturianSpy

> "What are the next 3 themes of heroes being released?
> 
> Spider-Man, Guardians of the Galaxy, and X-force."


*X-FORCE!!! There's not a font big enough to show my level of excitement!!!*

----------


## sylvestro1299

> *X-FORCE!!! There's not a font big enough to show my level of excitement!!!*


Something that surprised the code breaker!!!!???

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> *
> 
> "What are the next 3 themes of heroes being released?
> 
> Spider-Man, Guardians of the Galaxy, and X-force."*


I am pretty jazzed about X-Force (and GOTG)...I think the only team I would be more excited about would be Excalibur.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Something that surprised the code breaker!!!!???


The conversations I've had with Gaz employees made me think that any chance of X-Force was VERY slim. There is no mention of any X-Force character in the code. The question now is "Which X-Force members will we get?". Easy repaints/retreads would be Deadpool, Wolvie, Colossus, & Cable. We should hope for Domino & Dr. Nemesis AND if I see "Warpath" in the code, I'll squeal like a little girl.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> The conversations I've had with Gaz employees made me think that any chance of X-Force was VERY slim. There is no mention of any X-Force character in the code. The question now is "Which X-Force members will we get?". Easy repaints/retreads would be Deadpool, Wolvie, Colossus, & Cable. We should hope for Domino & Dr. Nemesis AND if I see "Warpath" in the code, I'll squeal like a little girl.


no love for the french thief fantomex?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> no love for the french thief fantomex?


He and E.V.A. would be my #8.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> He and E.V.A. would be my #8.


is number 9 psylocke?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> is number 9 psylocke?


I'd like Betsy in her Captain Britain or Lady Mandarin look more...and I'd place her behind X-23, Forge, Wolfsbane, and Boom-Boom.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Very happy about the X-Force theme. At least there's no chance of a Spider-Man or Iron Man retread among them. Would love to see Domino, X-23, Deadpool, Wolverine, Fantomex or Warpath.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

OMG!!!!! X-Force, I'm so happy lol
Please have Forge among the releases *faints*

----------


## Megatron

> Very happy about the X-Force theme. At least there's no chance of a Spider-Man or Iron Man retread among them. Would love to see Domino, X-23, Deadpool, Wolverine, Fantomex or Warpath.


They said spidermen are another big group of characters coming (and one other which I can't remember off the top of my head).

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

> They said spidermen are another big group of characters coming (and one other which I can't remember off the top of my head).


I can at least stomach Superior Spider-Man over another strictly heroic Spider-Man retread.

----------


## Spider-Prime

ooo Gold sale. *hopes for at least 50% off!*

----------


## censorship

Warpath and Hepzibah were never officially released for the toy line. If the game makes them for X-Force I will be really, really happy and it would be a great way to reward long-time fans of the brand.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Warpath and Hepzibah were never officially released for the toy line. If the game makes them for X-Force I will be really, really happy and it would be a great way to reward long-time fans of the brand.


What are those?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Action figures for the Super Hero Squad franchise. X-23 is there too, so I'm expecting everyone made into action figures should be in the game, like Mr. Sinister and Apocalypse.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Action figures for the Super Hero Squad franchise. X-23 is there too, so I'm expecting everyone made into action figures should be in the game, like Mr. Sinister and Apocalypse.


Isn't x23 a tad bit too violent

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Isn't x23 a tad bit too violent


No more violent than her "dad/brother" is. I mean, the game lets Hawkeye's arrows remain stuck on the bosses without a second glance.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> He is in my friends list in the game! His squad level is in the high 700s he has a lot more members than i do but most are lvl 5 or below! He only seems to be online for world event!
> Edit: the reason for my stalkerish personality is because of my suspiciousness (after all my motto is de omnibus dubitandum)


Unless he is buying gold, turning it into silver, and buying fractals, he is definitely cheating. I'm not sure what my squad level is, but right now I have 102 heroes. If I diligently collected fractals for each of them, that still only adds up to around 1k a day. So if he has fewer squaddies, is never online to collect fracs, and yet has far more than any obsessive player with a high squad level should be able to obtain in a short amount of time? I smell bullshit.

I'm also super jazzed to hear that X-Force characters will be making it into the game, as many of them are on my most-wanted list. That I've been a bit slack on finishing compiling. I want Siryn and Spiral. But mostly I want Shatterstar in his absolutely atrocious 90's costume with the ponytail. It's not too much to hope that's the one they'll go with, is it?

----------


## roneers

> "What are the next 3 themes of heroes being released?
> 
> Spider-Man, Guardians of the Galaxy, and X-force."[/B]


This is cool and X-Force and Guardians of the Galaxy! Go rocket raccoon!!!

----------


## King Blade Wolf

> Action figures for the Super Hero Squad franchise. X-23 is there too, so I'm expecting everyone made into action figures should be in the game, like Mr. Sinister and Apocalypse.


Hate to sound like I root for the darkside, but I am way more excited to think that Mr. Sinister and Apocalypse could be in the game than any of the heroes people were talking about yesterday.
Sinister is my favorite villain in the X-Men world.   Apocalypse would be awesome, especially if it led to Age of Apocalypse variants, or my absolute favorite would be if it got us Gambit as the Horseman of Death.
Ok, maybe I am rooting for the darkside.  But they have such cool characters!

----------


## King Blade Wolf

> Hate to sound like I root for the darkside, but I am way more excited to think that Mr. Sinister and Apocalypse could be in the game than any of the heroes people were talking about yesterday.
> Sinister is my favorite villain in the X-Men world.   Apocalypse would be awesome, especially if it led to Age of Apocalypse variants, or my absolute favorite would be if it got us Gambit as the Horseman of Death.
> Ok, maybe I am rooting for the darkside.  But they have such cool characters!


By the way, a group dance potion!  Really Gaz!  WORST FREEBIE EVER!  I'm not even going to waste the Copy&Paste to get it.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> They said spidermen are another big group of characters coming


Aside from Agent Venom and Superior Spider-Man which were mentioned in codebreaker reports, who else could be included? Spider-Man India? Spider-Monkey? Captain Universe Spider-Man, Big Time bullet-proof costume?

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

> Aside from Agent Venom and Superior Spider-Man which were mentioned in codebreaker reports, who else could be included? Spider-Man India? Spider-Monkey? Captain Universe Spider-Man, Big Time bullet-proof costume?


Looking at the wiki, it looks like Superior Spider-Man, Agent Venom and the Lizard for that theme month.

----------


## CleverSkyVapor

Wow....been gone for 6 months and everything has changed around here! I'm just glad that it IS still here!

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

What ever happened to those Hydra variants of Cap, Iron Man, Thor and Hawkeye?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> What ever happened to those Hydra variants of Cap, Iron Man, Thor and Hawkeye?


I thought they were just repaints!

BTW SSR might be using a industrious avengers technique!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I thought they were just repaints!


You never know, they might become playable villains.



> BTW SSR might be using a industrious avengers technique!


What's that technique?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> What's that technique?


Im not a hundred percent sure! but it might be speedhacking

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> What ever happened to those Hydra variants of Cap, Iron Man, Thor and Hawkeye?


They were in the Winter Soldier mission as mini bosses, they were repaints nothing new.

----------


## Ace

Just saying hola to everyone since I'm new here.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Just saying hola to everyone since I'm new here.


oh hi dude! You like one piece too?

----------


## Ace

> oh hi dude! You like one piece too?


Hola Guardian  :Smile: , and yea I like One Piece.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Im not a hundred percent sure! but it might be speedhacking


So you like anime? Personally I don't like anime but I like the series RWBY.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> So you like anime? Personally I don't like anime but I like the series RWBY.


I like manga to be frank i stopped watching anime cuz way tooo many fillers! On another topic should i snipe the current bundle or wait? i like having fun with characters and i have 4 spideys as well
Edit: decided not to snipe poor guy tried his best and didnt want to be a jerk to him!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hate to sound like I root for the darkside, but I am way more excited to think that Mr. Sinister and Apocalypse could be in the game than any of the heroes people were talking about yesterday.
> Sinister is my favorite villain in the X-Men world.   Apocalypse would be awesome, especially if it led to Age of Apocalypse variants, or my absolute favorite would be if it got us Gambit as the Horseman of Death.
> Ok, maybe I am rooting for the darkside.  But they have such cool characters!


So evil you probably grew a goatee while typing this post. BUT, these are all 'good' ideas. 'Good', but EVILLLLLLLL.




> Aside from Agent Venom and Superior Spider-Man which were mentioned in codebreaker reports, who else could be included? Spider-Man India? Spider-Monkey? Captain Universe Spider-Man, Big Time bullet-proof costume?


Playable Lizard and Anti-Venom have been recently coded, too.




> Looking at the wiki, it looks like Superior Spider-Man, Agent Venom and the Lizard for that theme month.


I really think Anti-Venom is coming, too. This next update should give us a hint...or Gaz may just show us with a new loading screen. 




> What ever happened to those Hydra variants of Cap, Iron Man, Thor and Hawkeye?


Still in the code with "Playable" next to their names, but, no other coding. 




> Just saying hola to everyone since I'm new here.


Welcome!

----------


## Spider-Prime

> Hola Guardian , and yea I like One Piece.


Who doesn't! One piece is awesome.

Laughed my ass off with God Ussop in the current story arc lol

----------


## Ace

> I like manga to be frank i stopped watching anime cuz way tooo many fillers! On another topic should i snipe the current bundle or wait? i like having fun with characters and i have 4 spideys as well
> Edit: decided not to snipe poor guy tried his best and didnt want to be a jerk to him!


I do both, I read manga and watch anime. One piece manga is great, the anime isn't good though. It's nice that you didn't snipe the guy. At least you have a heart, I got sniped this morning lol.




> Who doesn't! One piece is awesome.
> 
> Laughed my ass off with God Ussop in the current story arc lol


Ikr! that God Ussop part had me rolling XD.


@Centurian Spy__Thanks!  :Big Grin:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Who doesn't! One piece is awesome.
> 
> Laughed my ass off with God Ussop in the current story arc lol


loved it even more when he got 5 star rated! BTW why didnt the new bundle come up yet?




> I do both, I read manga and watch anime. One piece manga is great, the anime isn't good though. It's nice that you didn't snipe the guy. At least you have a heart, I got sniped this morning lol.


 I am actually an experienced sniper but i usually snipe low bidders or stronium sun rakers!

----------


## cpinheir

> The Last Chance World Events change at the 4 PM EST draw.
> 
> Yeah, I have my suspicions on this person as well.



To general miner baron: I noticed your plight when I was monitoring the bids, and I felt pretty sorry for your loss of fractals. And I was wondering about strontium sun raker myself. After witnessing what happened to you, I have decided to not bid any large amounts of fractals in any events until after I've seen strontium sun raker win it previously.

----------


## Ace

> I am actually an experienced sniper but i usually snipe low bidders or stronium sun rakers!


Stronium sun rakers lolz funny, idk how he always has so many fractals. He can afford to get snipe he always has lots more.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Stronium sun rakers lolz funny, idk how he always has so many fractals. He can afford to get snipe he always has lots more.


i hate people like him who just play this game for competition! that too by paying or cheating! Ironic how he is in my friend list huh? im such a backbiter!

----------


## cpinheir

> Unless he is buying gold, turning it into silver, and buying fractals, he is definitely cheating. I'm not sure what my squad level is, but right now I have 102 heroes. If I diligently collected fractals for each of them, that still only adds up to around 1k a day. So if he has fewer squaddies, is never online to collect fracs, and yet has far more than any obsessive player with a high squad level should be able to obtain in a short amount of time? I smell bullshit.
> ?


Not to say that isn't anything fishy going on, but just because he didn't seem to be too active recently, doesn't mean that he hasn't been really active in the past. Maybe he's been squirreling away silver and tickets, and later fractals, since the game was first launched. I'm still not sure if that can possibly account for all the fractals he's been dropping on the events, but maybe so?

----------


## cpinheir

> What ever happened to those Hydra variants of Cap, Iron Man, Thor and Hawkeye?


I'm gonna guess maybe we will see them as rewards in the new achievement system.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Not to say that isn't anything fishy going on, but just because he didn't seem to be too active recently, doesn't mean that he hasn't been really active in the past. Maybe he's been squirreling away silver and tickets, and later fractals, since the game was first launched. I'm still not sure if that can possibly account for all the fractals he's been dropping on the events, but maybe so?


funny how people were optimistic about industrious at first! but when i sent a ticket they admit it wasnt a legitimate win!
Edit: i sent a ticket http://prntscr.com/3v4iqe

----------


## Ace

> i hate people like him who just play this game for competition! that too by paying or cheating! Ironic how he is in my friend list huh? im such a backbiter!


He's on my friend list too; he added me a while back. I've seen so many people lose all their fractals to him its painful to watch. It is weird, but can't be helped I guess. If he's buying gold and then using it to buy silver to purchase more fractals then that's crazy in my opinion. You're better off buying the heroes in the shop with gold than using so much gold to buy fractals everyday; it would be much cheaper. It doesn't make sense, but whatever I guess, it's his choice.

----------


## sylvestro1299

yay spidey bundle for entire weekend! should i get it!? i have 28k fracs btw

----------


## cpinheir

> yay spidey bundle for entire weekend! should i get it!? i have 28k fracs btw


If you don't already have some spidey's, you might want it. For the most part, they already have the same powers as other spideys (spider-man, black suit s.m., ben reillly s.m., armored .sm, spider-ham). The only unique powers in this bunch are:

1) ultimate spidey's p1 venom punch - could have been cool, but to me the damage is too weak and the paralasis duration too short to be useful.

2) spidey 2099's p2 claws - does decent damage for a p2, I use it often when playing this spidey.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> If you don't already have some spidey's, you might want it. For the most part, they already have the same powers as other spideys (spider-man, black suit s.m., ben reillly s.m., armored .sm, spider-ham). The only unique powers in this bunch are:
> 
> 1) ultimate spidey's p1 venom punch - could have been cool, but to me the damage is too weak and the paralasis duration too short to be useful.
> 
> 2) spidey 2099's p2 claws - does decent damage for a p2, I use it often when playing this spidey.


good point i have about 5 spideys (FF, Armored,Ham,Bag and noir) i think i wont get it!

----------


## Ace

> yay spidey bundle for entire weekend! should i get it!? i have 28k fracs btw


You should if you want those spidermen; they are pretty much similar to each other though. If you want a different variety of heroes then wait for another bundle. Me, I'm good, the next spider man I'll get is superior; that's if he isn't agent only. Already have my gold ready.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> He's on my friend list too; he added me a while back. I've seen so many people lose all their fractals to him its painful to watch. It is weird, but can't be helped I guess. If he's buying gold and then using it to buy silver to purchase more fractals then that's crazy in my opinion. You're better off buying the heroes in the shop with gold than using so much gold to buy fractals everyday; it would be much cheaper. It doesn't make sense, but whatever I guess, it's his choice.


Which is why I say he's cheating. It's pretty much impossible for him to have that many fractals just from playing, even if he had been saving them up for a while. And it would be cheaper to use gold to buy the heroes if he had access to it than to waste all the time turning it into fractals.

Edit: Also, I checked my squad level and it's close to 2k. If he only has 700...

----------


## PhantCowboy

Nice Job getting the Spidey Bundle Sylvestro
And Whatsup Chrome

----------


## cpinheir

> Nice Job getting the Spidey Bundle Sylvestro
> And Whatsup Chrome


Yes, congrats Sylvestro....and it looks like the bundle changed to summers family. Did it change before or after your win?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Nice Job getting the Spidey Bundle Sylvestro
> And Whatsup Chrome


shouldve waited i want the current bundle even more!

----------


## PhantCowboy

Ugh 0 everything from CotN Crisis
And did you save some of your fractals?
Buy fractals, save, or buy Classic DD
http://prntscr.com/3v6tza

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Ugh 0 everything from CotN Crisis
> And did you save some of your fractals?
> Buy fractals, save, or buy Classic DD
> http://prntscr.com/3v6tza


This is ridiculous. I know they're trying to push out the  "biggest update of the year", but a number of missions have been busted for over a week, now. What's worse, they're mostly crisis missions and mostly the only missions I own. I don't want to play the starter missions. I want to try to get my last bit of vibranium ore! But if I can't even get XP for a half-hour mission or a survival when good partners are hard to find. Then I don't really want to play at all.

Obviously they screwed up the code when they updated how much XP certain missions give you around the same time. Really. How much time would it take to go in and change those 0's to what they're supposed to be?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> shouldve waited i want the current bundle even more!


At any rate with all the bundles you've won reaching the last challenge (MODOK) should be faster now for you.

I'm hoping the Phoenix and Doctor Doom bundles will be available. And although he doesn't sport his 80's look, I'd love to see a Heroes for Hire bundle with Luke Cage and Iron Fist.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> At any rate with all the bundles you've won reaching the last challenge (MODOK) should be faster now for you.
> 
> I'm hoping the Phoenix and Doctor Doom bundles will be available. And although he doesn't sport his 80's look, I'd love to see a Heroes for Hire bundle with Luke Cage and Iron Fist.


Too bad the last challenge is one of the busted missions. (No, I'm not gonna stop whining about this until they fix it. Nyah.)

----------


## sylvestro1299

> At any rate with all the bundles you've won reaching the last challenge (MODOK) should be faster now for you.
> 
> I'm hoping the Phoenix and Doctor Doom bundles will be available. And although he doesn't sport his 80's look, I'd love to see a Heroes for Hire bundle with Luke Cage and Iron Fist.


no i am only level 779 and i have only six heroes to level!

Edit: make that 791 and 11 heroes to max

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> no i am only level 779 and i have only six heroes to level!
> 
> Edit: make that 791 and 11 heroes to max


depending on which level your 11 heroes are it can be enough!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> depending on which level your 11 heroes are it can be enough!


nice to see what positiveness from this place it really boosts my confidence! Hey ive been reading the terms of use and didnt notice anything about speedhacking so is it legitimate to use it! then again i did skim thru it!

3.4 Gazillion System for Personal Enjoyment Only


YOU SPECIFICALLY ACKNOWLEDGE THAT THE TIME YOU SPEND USING THE GAZILLION SYSTEM IS BEING DONE ONLY FOR THE PURPOSE OF YOUR ENTERTAINMENT, AND THAT YOU CLAIM NO INTEREST IN THE VALUE OF SUCH TIME AS REPRESENTED BY THE NUMBER OF POSTS OR OTHER CONTRIBUTIONS TO THE FORUM, OR UPLOADING OF ANY UGC.

somebody (dont want to mention any names but cough cough stronium sun raker cough cough) seems to be overly competitive!

4.19 You may not harass other players or Gazillion staff, including by way of example, but not limited to, threats, *stalking* or abuse of others
Im busted!

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> nice to see what positiveness from this place it really boosts my confidence! Hey ive been reading the terms of use and didnt notice anything about speedhacking so is it legitimate to use it! then again i did skim thru it!


No, it's not!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> No, it's not!


so stronium isnt speed hacking hmm!

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> so stronium isnt speed hacking hmm!


I don't know if he is using it, but something with the name "hacking" canot be legit

----------


## Pyrebomb

> nice to see what positiveness from this place it really boosts my confidence! Hey ive been reading the terms of use and didnt notice anything about speedhacking so is it legitimate to use it! then again i did skim thru it!
> 
> 3.4 Gazillion System for Personal Enjoyment Only
> 
> 
> YOU SPECIFICALLY ACKNOWLEDGE THAT THE TIME YOU SPEND USING THE GAZILLION SYSTEM IS BEING DONE ONLY FOR THE PURPOSE OF YOUR ENTERTAINMENT, AND THAT YOU CLAIM NO INTEREST IN THE VALUE OF SUCH TIME AS REPRESENTED BY THE NUMBER OF POSTS OR OTHER CONTRIBUTIONS TO THE FORUM, OR UPLOADING OF ANY UGC.
> 
> somebody (dont want to mention any names but cough cough stronium sun raker cough cough) seems to be overly competitive!
> 
> ...


Oh believe me. It's in there.




> 4.10 You may not modify the System, except in ways expressly permitted by Gazillion.


That covers about everything. But just in case.



> 4.16 You will not attempt to interfere with, hack into, or decipher any transmissions to or from the System or related services.
> 
> 4.17 You will not exploit, distribute or publicly communicate any System error, miscue or bug which gives an unintended advantage within the System, but rather will report any error, miscue or bug you find that provides an unintended advantage to us through our various bug reporting mechanisms.
> 
> 4.18 You may not create, post, use or distribute any utilities, emulators or other third party software tools (including, without limitation, macroing programs, botting programs, server emulators, client hacks, map hacks, and data gathering utilities).


4.18 means that all you guys using auotclickers are totally against the ToS, too. I wonder how you speak of it so openly and Gaz doesn't give a crap. =/

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Oh believe me. It's in there.
> 
> 
> That covers about everything. But just in case.
> 
> 
> 4.18 means that all you guys using auotclickers are totally against the ToS, too. I wonder how you speak of it so openly and Gaz doesn't give a crap. =/


Funny how I consulted with someone about the auto mouse cicker

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Funny how I consulted with someone about the auto mouse cicker


Unless Ray is a Gaz employee, I hardly think that counts.

And every time I try to open a ticket to ask about the policy directly, it mysteriously disappears.

I've played enough MMO's to know what is considered botting. Whether Gaz is choosing to look the other way or not is the real question. One that they apparently don't want to address.

----------


## roneers

yes! I got avengers Thors' Badge!!
Booooh!! he's retired!

It really sucks I open a box get a pretty good prize and will probably never be able to buy the hero.
speaking about bad luck...

----------


## Ace

> yes! I got avengers Thors' Badge!!
> Booooh!! he's retired!
> 
> It really sucks I open a box get a pretty good prize and will probably never be able to buy the hero.
> speaking about bad luck...



Did they make Ice Man stronger yet? I like him too but always thought they made him too weak; his hero up never did much damage. He should be stronger since he's an omega lvl mutant.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Unless Ray is a Gaz employee, I hardly think that counts.
> 
> And every time I try to open a ticket to ask about the policy directly, it mysteriously disappears.
> 
> I've played enough MMO's to know what is considered botting. Whether Gaz is choosing to look the other way or not is the real question. One that they apparently don't want to address.


Sorry i had to sleep but if mysteria was okay about auto mouse clicker and mrgamesrus gave us a tutorial on it then i am sure they are okay with such a thing!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> 4.18 means that all you guys using auotclickers are totally against the ToS, too. I wonder how you speak of it so openly and Gaz doesn't give a crap. =/





> Funny how I consulted with someone about the auto mouse cicker





> Whether Gaz is choosing to look the other way or not is the real question. One that they apparently don't want to address.


The reason Gaz worked on stopping Sidekick create functions during idle and auto-click is because we CBRites openly talked about it on this thread (and CBOX). Many of us communicated with the devs and their community coordinator about these specific questions concerning auto-clicker OR exploiting the game (by leaving it open all night to get the benefits) OR speedhacking (changing your PC's clock to reset benefits) . Some of us were also asked by the devs to try these auto-clickers/game 'glitches' with different sidekicks to help 'solve' the problem. Gaz is not "looking the other way" but rather using us agents of the game, Gaz realizes our openness in discussing these issues is an asset. They value our feedback and honesty when it comes to these issues.

----------


## roneers

> Did they make Ice Man stronger yet? I like him too but always thought they made him too weak; his hero up never did much damage. He should be stronger since he's an omega lvl mutant.


Yes they did.
I thought his hero-up was strenghtened by ten if badge-maxed

----------


## sylvestro1299

i love human torch's animation! probably the best part about him!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

So I just went into the store to buy a box, I was thinking maybe if I turn away I'll get the character. It worked! Now I have Ultron, I'm so happy. Yayyyyyy!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

At first I thought what I got was a sidekick.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> At first I thought what I got was a sidekick.


gr8 luck mate! I saw you play him!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> gr8 luck mate! I saw you play him!


Thank you, I'd been slowly trying since he came out.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Sorry i had to sleep but if mysteria was okay about auto mouse clicker and mrgamesrus gave us a tutorial on it then i am sure they are okay with such a thing!


I'm guessing this was on the old thread? Mrgamesrus isn't even a user, anymore.




> The reason Gaz worked on stopping Sidekick create functions during idle and auto-click is because we CBRites openly talked about it on this thread (and CBOX). Many of us communicated with the devs and their community coordinator about these specific questions concerning auto-clicker OR exploiting the game (by leaving it open all night to get the benefits) OR speedhacking (changing your PC's clock to reset benefits) . Some of us were also asked by the devs to try these auto-clickers/game 'glitches' with different sidekicks to help 'solve' the problem. Gaz is not "looking the other way" but rather using us agents of the game, Gaz realizes our openness in discussing these issues is an asset. They value our feedback and honesty when it comes to these issues.


See, that makes sense. Using certain users as beta testers to gather data on exploits so you can find ways to fix them in the programming is a thing a lot of companies do. But then, if they're going to the trouble of creating ways to _stop_ it, that kinda implies they _aren't_ okay with it. So it's kinda tacky to constantly brag about how many game world events you've won by using auto-clicker. I wouldn't be surprised if that's why they're doing away with them altogether. People who don't bot have very little chance of competing with those who do. Of course, turning fractals into a direct form of currency won't stop people from botting. But at least it takes away the competitive aspect. People who don't bot will have the same chance to get fractal heroes as botters, they'll just do it more slowly.

----------


## sylvestro1299

why do they take so long to change the bundle? I dont have patience to wait for me to see what other heroes i should be mourning for missing!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Unless Ray is a Gaz employee, I hardly think that counts.


I don't know if I'm the Ray you are referring to, but if I am, then no, I'm not, though I've reported at least four bugs to Gazillion, some of them caught using my old, 2008-era Atom-powered netbook which makes for really s-l-o-w, claymation-like movement and mission play. Using a netbook allowed me to catch timing-related bugs, notably the one where when collecting in the zones doesn't automatically register in the counter, when it does several seconds later your character (from your perspective; other players will see you just standing) appears to fall through whatever you're standing on.

Yeah what CenturianSpy said makes perfect sense. The sidekicks stop generating tickets and others after about five minutes or so, so using the bunny to partly offset tickets spent while auto-clicking on the prize wheel won't last long. So Gaz is giving us five minutes, and that's it. Auto-clicking on the prize wheel can be for any number of reasons. I'd guess that many players keep the wheel spinning while doing other things in the house or wherever and check on the progress while occupied until done with chores.

----------


## sylvestro1299

I love the current bundle! Only if he was the world event hero since the beginning!

----------


## cpinheir

> Yeah what CenturianSpy said makes perfect sense. The sidekicks stop generating tickets and others after about five minutes or so, so using the bunny to partly offset tickets spent while auto-clicking on the prize wheel won't last long. So Gaz is giving us five minutes, and that's it. Auto-clicking on the prize wheel can be for any number of reasons. I'd guess that many players keep the wheel spinning while doing other things in the house or wherever and check on the progress while occupied until done with chores.


I'm kind of puzzled why gaz felt the need to institute idle timeouts for the item generation. What is the point of having a bunny that poops silver/tickets if you can't just leave it idle while you are having dinner, etc. My point is, if you aren't going to be idle, you can earn tickets/silver/fractals at a faster rate than the sidekick generators just by doing mayhem missions (I beat most of them in under a minute, earning 5 tickets, 3 fractals, 20 silver). The sidekicks COULD be useful if they were still producing while you are in-mission, but from my experiments that doesn't seem to be the case. So, basically IMO they have rendered the producing sidekicks useless....the time I am between missions (in the zones) is negligible enough that I won't produce much using the sidekicks, so I just do as many mayhem missions and normal missions as I can when I want to earn mucho fractals. If anybody else knows of a better and legit way, let us know!

----------


## cpinheir

Back to spidey noir? Is he gonna be the last world event, or will there be a few others coming? Has gaz announced what day the big update will be?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I'm kind of puzzled why gaz felt the need to institute idle timeouts for the item generation. What is the point of having a bunny that poops silver/tickets if you can't just leave it idle while you are having dinner, etc. My point is, if you aren't going to be idle, you can earn tickets/silver/fractals at a faster rate than the sidekick generators just by doing mayhem missions (I beat most of them in under a minute, earning 5 tickets, 3 fractals, 20 silver). The sidekicks COULD be useful if they were still producing while you are in-mission, but from my experiments that doesn't seem to be the case. So, basically IMO they have rendered the producing sidekicks useless....the time I am between missions (in the zones) is negligible enough that I won't produce much using the sidekicks, so I just do as many mayhem missions and normal missions as I can when I want to earn mucho fractals. If anybody else knows of a better and legit way, let us know!


I think the answer to why Gaz has spent the time to prevent the Sidekick idling-item creators is quite clear. The last Dev blog has shown us that Achievements will be the new norm. This means MORE time outside of missions. We ALSO know that fractals will be a new in-game currency (from the "Golden Fractal" and "You do not have enough fractals to purchase that" text found in the game files). So, what will be the rewards for completing Achievements? Will it be gold, silver, tickets, fractals ("Golden"?), potions, squad levels,etc? Since Gaz is actively closing loopholes & glitches that allows for the collecting of all of these, we have to assume a new currency paradigm is near. And Gaz needs to control the currency.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I'm kind of puzzled why gaz felt the need to institute idle timeouts for the item generation. What is the point of having a bunny that poops silver/tickets if you can't just leave it idle while you are having dinner, etc.


When the sidekicks first got badges there was no timeout and people kept their heroes idling in the zones overnight, So Gaz got wind of this and added the timeout, which was then defeated with auto-clicks to keep the heroes active. Now the heroes have to actually do something to keep sidekicks spawning. My personal guess is that they don't want to see the zones full of heroes just standing with an occasional emote. In a way I understand this. A new player seeing people all over the place snoozing with sidekicks circling them would be puzzled, even more so when they don't respond to friend requests. As for the prize wheel, if people have a large ticket reserve they can keep the wheel spinning for hours and still have enough reserve at the end.

Edit: I posted this before reading CenturianSpy's explanation, so his makes better sense.



> Back to spidey noir? Is he gonna be the last world event, or will there be a few others coming? Has gaz announced what day the big update will be?


The Facebook post says "…_continues_ with the Spider-Man Noir!" so I take that to mean there are still others, otherwise it should have read _concludes_. I'm guessing Iron Fist, Loki (which I already won for my agent), the card heroes bundle (White Phoenix, Arctic Armor Iron Man, and Armored Spider-Man), and a couple of others a few months ago will be available. And no, I haven't read news on the specific date unless I missed it.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Oh, cool. I actually won the Summers bundle via raffle method. (Not about to waste my fractals on a bid, but I've been tossing him 10 here and there.) Wish I'd taken a screenshot. Even if the world events were sticking around, I know it would never happen again with my luck. But I haven't really slept for three days and was too busy stuffing my face with popcorn to think before clicking the x.

I already had the heroes, but it's nice not to have to buy the badges. Especially since Hope and Scott are already maxed out, and Cable is about a mission away from it.

Also, I imagine a bunch of idling players could tax the servers?

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> Oh, cool. I actually won the Summers bundle via raffle method. (Not about to waste my fractals on a bid, but I've been tossing him 10 here and there.) Wish I'd taken a screenshot. Even if the world events were sticking around, I know it would never happen again with my luck. But I haven't really slept for three days and was too busy stuffing my face with popcorn to think before clicking the x.
> 
> I already had the heroes, but it's nice not to have to buy the badges. Especially since Hope and Scott are already maxed out, and Cable is about a mission away from it.
> 
> Also, I imagine a bunch of idling players could tax the servers?


I remember discussing card strategy with you a couple weeks ago... we just played 3 times... you got me once with Storm+Thor dominant deck and I repaid the favor twice.  I was using a Hulk-Based, a healing based (unfortunately I realized at the last moment it has depleted blue blocks) and a healing-based plus high attack deck; the last one I won buy blocking the L11 Thor Double-Strength attack with 2 L13 Storm+Rogue cards.  This happened right after you blocked my 30k Volts (the reveal card was a "blue" block and you had one in your hand).  Since most of my attacks were dual-factor I was able to pull it out.  Having 2 healing keepers pretty much saved my skin that game. 

Glad to finally play someone I've talked with on the forums.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I remember discussing card strategy with you a couple weeks ago... we just played 3 times... you got me once with Storm+Thor dominant deck and I repaid the favor twice.  I was using a Hulk-Based, a healing based (unfortunately I realized at the last moment it has depleted blue blocks) and a healing-based plus high attack deck; the last one I won buy blocking the L11 Thor Double-Strength attack with 2 L13 Storm+Rogue cards.  This happened right after you blocked my 30k Volts (the reveal card was a "blue" block and you had one in your hand).  Since most of my attacks were dual-factor I was able to pull it out.  Having 2 healing keepers pretty much saved my skin that game. 
> 
> Glad to finally play someone I've talked with on the forums.


Hey, yeah! I recognized you. Was it three times? I thought it was only twice.

Your last deck was a monster. After a while, I started groaning whenever you pulled out those dual-factor cards. I wonder if I could have won if I hadn't wasted a turn using Thor's Keeper Destroyer. I'm really tired and derpy and forgot it couldn't destroy healing factor cards. Which was what I needed to get rid of! Probably not, but it would have been a bit closer.

----------


## starshapedgummy

Yes! It is an honor to join the 900 club. It's time to wait around while these Mayhem missions respawn. I'll let you guys know when I need the MODOK crisis... or maybe i'll go to the chatbox. I want to thank the people who played with me on the missions, the ppl who encouraged me here, and THE BULLSEYE MISSION!!! 

s.jpg

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Congrats! You're almost there. I'd like to join you on the MODOK crisis mission with my alt (level 20 FF Doom) so my alt can earn vibranium for my Mini FFF, that's all I need, I crafted the badges already.

----------


## starshapedgummy

Thanks. I'll let you know when I'm near the last mayhem for Dr. Doom. I am still starting on Abomination.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Yes! It is an honor to join the 900 club. It's time to wait around while these Mayhem missions respawn. I'll let you guys know when I need the MODOK crisis... or maybe i'll go to the chatbox. I want to thank the people who played with me on the missions, the ppl who encouraged me here, and THE BULLSEYE MISSION!!!


Congratulations, and well done!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Yes! It is an honor to join the 900 club. It's time to wait around while these Mayhem missions respawn. I'll let you guys know when I need the MODOK crisis... or maybe i'll go to the chatbox. I want to thank the people who played with me on the missions, the ppl who encouraged me here, and THE BULLSEYE MISSION!!! 
> 
> s.jpg


Well i just hit 800 so ill see if i can join youu soon!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> When the sidekicks first got badges there was no timeout and people kept their heroes idling in the zones overnight, So Gaz got wind of this and added the timeout, which was then defeated with auto-clicks to keep the heroes active. Now the heroes have to actually do something to keep sidekicks spawning. My personal guess is that they don't want to see the zones full of heroes just standing with an occasional emote. In a way I understand this. A new player seeing people all over the place snoozing with sidekicks circling them would be puzzled, even more so when they don't respond to friend requests. As for the prize wheel, if people have a large ticket reserve they can keep the wheel spinning for hours and still have enough reserve at the end.
> 
> Edit: I posted this before reading CenturianSpy's explanation, so his makes better sense.





> Also, I imagine a bunch of idling players could tax the servers?


I considered yours and Ray's points, and they are valid. But, then why wouldn't Gaz just code auto-closing a player after ten minutes of idling/auto-clicking (this would be far easier to code)? Why would they go to the trouble of keeping an account active on a server with the "ZZZZZZ" instead of just bumping them off?




> Yes! It is an honor to join the 900 club. It's time to wait around while these Mayhem missions respawn. I'll let you guys know when I need the MODOK crisis... or maybe i'll go to the chatbox. I want to thank the people who played with me on the missions, the ppl who encouraged me here, and THE BULLSEYE MISSION!!!

----------


## censorship

I think sidekicks and collecting were a little flawed from the start.

You should have been able to choose which sidekick model you wanted, and then crafted abilities into it. So it would be possible to craft a sidekick with a "create 100 fractals a day at one fractal per ten seconds" buff, and when you get your 100 fractals you either switch to another sidekick with a create buff or call it a day. 

There's no way to cheat the system if there are defined quantity limits that you can't manipulate. To my knowledge, nobody has ever cheated the prize wheel to gain more than 130 gold. But if you wanted to spend $50 to buy a lot of gold to buy sidekicks and generate a lot of game currency, then that's your right and Gaz's gain. I think limiting the gameplay and not the mechanic itself was a short-sighted move.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I think sidekicks and collecting were a little flawed from the start.
> 
> You should have been able to choose which sidekick model you wanted, and then crafted abilities into it. So it would be possible to craft a sidekick with a "create 100 fractals a day at one fractal per ten seconds" buff, and when you get your 100 fractals you either switch to another sidekick with a create buff or call it a day. 
> 
> There's no way to cheat the system if there are defined quantity limits that you can't manipulate. To my knowledge, nobody has ever cheated the prize wheel to gain more than 130 gold. But if you wanted to spend $50 to buy a lot of gold to buy sidekicks and generate a lot of game currency, then that's your right and Gaz's gain. I think limiting the gameplay and not the mechanic itself was a short-sighted move.


I've thought this too, but with the Dev Ach. Blog showing that there will be more in-zone content (stuff to do) & potion time-limits restricted to just in-zone (you lose potions effect when entering missions) I figure it was the plan all along for these sidekick effects to happen while doing the new in-zone content. They were probably just ahead of themselves and not "short-sighted", in fact just the opposite.

----------


## CenturianSpy

If you have Captain America's quests (Easy and Hard), us wiki editors need a list of cards for each mission, BY NAME, to finish off Cap's Card Quest page. To prevent confusion (working on the same mission as another player) PLEASE PM me before you start. We recently added all of Cap's card pages and pie charts, so building a winning deck should be easy. To catch the cards titles (they do fly fast when you strike) we recommend you use a screen recording software and utilize your pointer-gauntlet to increase the size of each card. You do not have to edit the wiki if you want, just give me the list OR send a link to an uploaded view of your screen recording. Thanks for everyone's continued help on our wiki.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Does anyone know Adamantium Trapper Griffin, he is on my friends list but isn't there that much. For a while he had one of the highest squad lvls on my friends list, but that position has gone to Incredible Eye Turtle.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I think sidekicks and collecting were a little flawed from the start.
> 
> You should have been able to choose which sidekick model you wanted, and then crafted abilities into it. So it would be possible to craft a sidekick with a "create 100 fractals a day at one fractal per ten seconds" buff, and when you get your 100 fractals you either switch to another sidekick with a create buff or call it a day. 
> 
> There's no way to cheat the system if there are defined quantity limits that you can't manipulate. To my knowledge, nobody has ever cheated the prize wheel to gain more than 130 gold. But if you wanted to spend $50 to buy a lot of gold to buy sidekicks and generate a lot of game currency, then that's your right and Gaz's gain. I think limiting the gameplay and not the mechanic itself was a short-sighted move.


Yeah, I thought that, as well. I miss my bat sidekick. And I always wanted an Asgardian dragon or Lockheed. But their abilities are utterly useless or non-existent. So I pull from the same four sidekicks everyone and their brothers use: giganto, mini-FFF, bunny, and junkyard dog. At least the bunny is kinda cute, but the other three... eh. Not my style.

Kinda makes walking around the zones a bit boring when everyone has the same stuff, too.

Also, congrats, starshapedgummy! I believe in you!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Kinda makes walking around the zones a bit boring when everyone has the same stuff, too.


Which is why we need more sidekicks. Like HERBIE (if he won't be a hero), Lockjaw and/or (Franklin Richard's) Puppy, Throg (unless he's made a hero), Ms. Lion, Niels aka Hairball, Zabu, Redwing, heck I've listed the Pet Avengers roster already. And we've barely scratched the surface.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Which is why we need more sidekicks. Like HERBIE (if he won't be a hero), Lockjaw and/or (Franklin Richard's) Puppy, Throg (unless he's made a hero), Ms. Lion, Niels aka Hairball, Zabu, Redwing, heck I've listed the Pet Avengers roster already. And we've barely scratched the surface.


I think Throg would make a better hero, but yeah. I've wanted Lockjaw to be a sidekick for a while, and the others are also good suggestions.

Ugh. I want more Thors, in general. Any time anybody else gets a movie, they pump out tons of characters for them. We've got three movie caps, Falcon, and Winter Solider. We have four movie Iron Mans and Iron Patriot. But we only get one movie Thor and Loki? And Avengers Thor isn't even _Avengers_ Thor. That's his costume from the first movie, that they apparently didn't care enough about to make anything special for. Don't get me started on how the Thor movies always get the creative shaft when it comes to production and marketing, too. AGH.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I think Throg would make a better hero, but yeah. I've wanted Lockjaw to be a sidekick for a while, and the others are also good suggestions.
> 
> Ugh. I want more Thors, in general.


More Thors, you say?

If Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3 had the Heroes Reborn costume, why not SHSO? And that's my springboard to ask Gazillion to use characters from across the Multiverse: We've got 616, 2020, 2099, Ultimate, MC2, Noir, Spider-Ham's world, I'd like to Heroes Reborn, House of M (please, please Fearsome Four), Mangaverse, Earth X, Marvel Apes, Star Comics, Squadron Supreme, New Universe…

----------


## starshapedgummy

Was anyone a part of this 8PM Crisis mission Creatures of the Night epic lol... I don't know how we got Addy on it by dying like a hundred times, but unfortunately, we didn't get any XP. It was Indestructible Hulk, Ant Man, Street Clothes Wolverine, and Falcon... Our team was destroyed.

You have to beat Dracula 3 times...and he has like 10k HP... Took forever.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> More Thors, you say?
> 
> If Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3 had the Heroes Reborn costume, why not SHSO? And that's my springboard to ask Gazillion to use characters from across the Multiverse: We've got 616, 2020, 2009, Ultimate, MC2, Noir, Spider-Ham's world, I'd like to Heroes Reborn, House of M (please, please Fearsome Four), Mangaverse, Earth X, Marvel Apes, Star Comics, Squadron Supreme, New Universe…


Ugh. Heroes Reborn Thor was so bad, though. I try to forget it. I'd rather have God of Thunder, Blood Brothers, or the two (soon to be three) MCU costumes they never bothered with. They can make Iron Man variants of a suit he wore for five minutes, but one Thor wore for an entire movie? Naaaaaaaaah.

I am a bitter Thor fan.

As far as AU's go, I'd rather see Age of Apocalypse, Marvel 1602, or Mutant X. I _never_ want the Mangaverse to be a thing again.

----------


## cpinheir

> Which is why we need more sidekicks. Like HERBIE (if he won't be a hero), Lockjaw and/or (Franklin Richard's) Puppy, Throg (unless he's made a hero), Ms. Lion, Niels aka Hairball, Zabu, Redwing, heck I've listed the Pet Avengers roster already. And we've barely scratched the surface.


My favorite pet of all time is Thori, Kid Loki's pet hellhound. I'm thinking he'll never make the cut, what with his penchant for barking out 'Murder! Murder!' all the time. 

2728596-thori_journey_into_mystery_632_with_loki.jpg

----------


## Pyrebomb

> My favorite pet of all time is Thori, Kid Loki's pet hellhound. I'm thinking he'll never make the cut, what with his penchant for barking out 'Murder! Murder!' all the time. 
> 
> 2728596-thori_journey_into_mystery_632_with_loki.jpg


Thori, that freaking traitor. We should have an Ikol, too. And more Loki's. I find it really weird that they named Thor 2 Loki just "Loki." I guess that means they don't plan on adding any more as playables, even though his 90's costume is already programmed into the game. And hey, if they can have straight up villain Loki's they should have Kid Loki and Teen Loki. Who are actually trying to be heroes. And Lady Loki just because. I like Loki's.

I also want Sif. WTF is with Valkyries description? "ONLY warrior maiden," my backside.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I also want Sif. WTF is with Valkyries description? "ONLY warrior maiden," my backside.


Sif was in the cartoon, she deserves to be in the game. Here's my (likely incomplete) list of SHS characters from the cartoons, comics, or other media not yet in the game.

Galactus and his heralds Firelord, Stardust and Terrax
Cosmic beings: Stranger, Collector, Grandmaster
Adam Warlock
Aliens: Nebula, Korg, Miek
Gods and demons: Chthon, Nightmare
Asgardians: Odin; Hogun, Fandral and Volstagg; Sif
Hercules
Squadron Supreme: Nighthawk, Hyperion and Power Princess
Devil Dinosaur and Moon Boy
High Evolutionary
Molecule Man and Volcana
Egghead
Coco von Doom
Klaw
Trapster aka Paste Pot Pete
Toad
Screaming Mimi aka Songbird
Ka-Zar, Shanna and Zabu
Speedball
Bucky
Man Thing
HERBIE
The Mayor
Ringmaster
Baron Mordo
Power Pack (Gee Force, Lightspeed, Mass Master, Energizer)
Captain Australia
Captain Brazil
Captain Britain
Captain Canada Wolverine
Captain Liechtenstein
Morgan le Fay (via her mother)
Classic Power Man
Pyro
Misty Knight
Plant Man
Absorbing Man
X-23 (action figure)
Mr. Sinister (action figure)
Apocalypse (action figure)

----------


## cpinheir

> Thori, that freaking traitor. We should have an Ikol, too. And more Loki's. I find it really weird that they named Thor 2 Loki just "Loki." I guess that means they don't plan on adding any more as playables, even though his 90's costume is already programmed into the game. And hey, if they can have straight up villain Loki's they should have Kid Loki and Teen Loki. Who are actually trying to be heroes. And Lady Loki just because. I like Loki's.
> 
> I also want Sif. WTF is with Valkyries description? "ONLY warrior maiden," my backside.


I was pretty bummed during most recent Thor month that they didn't add any of the Warriors Three, or Balder, Sif, or any other Loki's. Also wish that they had added Malekith with the classic 80's look....the movie Malekith just doesn't do it for me.

----------


## roneers

I won!!! Yeaah!!!
win!!!!.jpg
Only one thing. I didn't get a prize.
Just sent a ticket. waiting for the anwser.

----------


## starshapedgummy

So I'm projected to be able to get on the MODOK Crisis Mission tonight at 7pm or 8pm Eastern Time assuming SHSO doesn't update anything before that time. I'll be requesting for help then =).

BTW, is the crisis mission hard? How long does it take for one go around?




> I won!!! Yeaah!!!
> Only one thing. I didn't get a prize.
> Just sent a ticket. waiting for the anwser.


Congrats, he's fun to play with!

----------


## roneers

> So I'm projected to be able to get on the MODOK Crisis Mission tonight at 7pm or 8pm Eastern Time assuming SHSO doesn't update anything before that time. I'll be requesting for help then =).
> 
> BTW, is the crisis mission hard? How long does it take for one go around?
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, he's fun to play with!


I did the mission in 45 minutes.
And about noir. Still waiting for an anwser. It could take 3 days the description for tickets said.
Waiting is AWFULL!!! :Mad:

----------


## Pyrebomb

> So I'm projected to be able to get on the MODOK Crisis Mission tonight at 7pm or 8pm Eastern Time assuming SHSO doesn't update anything before that time. I'll be requesting for help then =).
> 
> BTW, is the crisis mission hard? How long does it take for one go around?
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, he's fun to play with!


Takes me about half an hour solo. Dunno about with a team. More bosses spawn the more people you have, and the people I invite have almost always gotten in my way, so once I realized I actually didn't need them, I stopped inviting. Love the people who bumrush bosses when they have very little HP when I'm playing a healer. Have two ticks of patience, and maybe you won't die and bring our score down so much. *rolls eyes*

And I hope Gaz _does_ update _something_ before then, since it's one of the crisis missions not giving out XP.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Is this new?
http://prntscr.com/3w2so8

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Is this new?
> http://prntscr.com/3w2so8


those are the free shortened missions the new players get along with home invasion!

----------


## cpinheir

Over 2 days of Noir, now.....I guess we are stuck with him until the big update.  :Frown:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

*Important news on the Achievement Trophies:*
Given the pending release of the new Achievements, we wanted to inform you that the old Trophies will be removed from the game. The Squad Team recognizes that you have spent hours striving for your Adamantium Medals and individual character achievements, and would like to give you adequate time to capture these great accomplishments. So, go on, grab a screenshot, show-off to your friends, and save these precious moments before The Biggest Update of the Year!

From all of us at Super Hero Squad Online,

Thank you!
https://www.heroup.com/2014/06/listen-up-squaddies/

----------


## magenta

Oh man, someone should alert Eddie. He has dozens of heroes with all Adamantium Medals.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Oh man, someone should alert Eddie. He has dozens of heroes with all Adamantium Medals.


Whos eddie?

----------


## Pyrebomb

> *Important news on the Achievement Trophies:*
> Given the pending release of the new Achievements, we wanted to inform you that the old Trophies will be removed from the game. The Squad Team recognizes that you have spent hours striving for your Adamantium Medals and individual character achievements, and would like to give you adequate time to capture these great accomplishments. So, go on, grab a screenshot, show-off to your friends, and save these precious moments before The Biggest Update of the Year!
> 
> From all of us at Super Hero Squad Online,
> 
> Thank you!
> https://www.heroup.com/2014/06/listen-up-squaddies/


LOL. I stopped working on medals months ago when they said they were doing away with them. I finished Loki for shits and giggles, but that was about it. Doom was close.

I have a thing for green villains, apparently.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Whos eddie?


The Ninja Hydra

----------


## Spider-Prime

glad I never bother to do the trophies. Just too many of the same thing for each character. Couldn't be bothered.

----------


## starshapedgummy

Okay I'm up to MODOK!!!! WOOO! Anyone can invite me to a mission starting now!

Concerning the trophies... It's sad that I will be giving up on Hope's all addy achievement seeing it won't benefit anything in the future. I was only missing the card battle one too. Can't wait to see what's next though.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Okay I'm up to MODOK!!!! WOOO! Anyone can invite me to a mission starting now!
> 
> Concerning the trophies... It's sad that I will be giving up on Hope's all addy achievement seeing it won't benefit anything in the future. I was only missing the card battle one too. Can't wait to see what's next though.


Aw crap. The server finally threw a card battle opponent at me, or I'd invite you.

Ah, it's probably just as well. We are having a Thor-iffic (ha see what I did thar?) thunderstorm, right now, and I'm not sure my internet/power is going to last. The lights have flickered, like, 10 times. I wouldn't want to drop on you.

----------


## King Blade Wolf

> *Important news on the Achievement Trophies:*
> Given the pending release of the new Achievements, we wanted to inform you that the old Trophies will be removed from the game. The Squad Team recognizes that you have spent hours striving for your Adamantium Medals and individual character achievements, and would like to give you adequate time to capture these great accomplishments. So, go on, grab a screenshot, show-off to your friends, and save these precious moments before The Biggest Update of the Year!
> 
> From all of us at Super Hero Squad Online,
> 
> Thank you!
> https://www.heroup.com/2014/06/listen-up-squaddies/


Not to be petty, but how hard would it be to program in a tab, maybe call it Legacy Awards, that would show up for all existing accounts as of the day of the change, and it could just list/picture the trophies a person had at the time they turn those off.  I mean really, they've got all the data, they'd already done all the work, this would be a minor code change to appease all those active members who spent the time, effort, and maybe money, up till this "Biggest Update".

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I replied to them on Facebook about making a downloadable mini database.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Not to be petty, but how hard would it be to program in a tab, maybe call it Legacy Awards, that would show up for all existing accounts as of the day of the change, and it could just list/picture the trophies a person had at the time they turn those off.  I mean really, they've got all the data, they'd already done all the work, this would be a minor code change to appease all those active members who spent the time, effort, and maybe money, up till this "Biggest Update".


Why would anybody need to spend money to get trophies? Okay, you need to buy heroes and missions, but then. You need to do that to play the game regardless.

Maybe it's just because I haven't been playing as long as other people and won't be affected so much, but I don't see why they would bother. It's not like trophies actually _do_ anything. They're nothing but a bragging point/badge of honor, and a screenshot works just as well for that. I think most people take screenshots the second they get all ada on a hero, so I doubt anybody is really going to lose that either. Unless they have a hard-drive crash or something. *shrugs*

----------


## Pyrebomb

What is you SHSO handle, Ray? I was going to invite gummy to the Modok mission once I restart the game, and I know you wanted to come.

Edit: Nevermind. Found it, but you're offline.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Yeah, I'm in the office and the game is blocked, unfortunately.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Yeah, I'm in the office and the game is blocked, unfortunately.


Yeah, I just remembered you were the one who said he tends to play later at night. Bummer.

And wow. We make a great team, gummy! It only took us 20 minutes to clear it on ada. Too bad we didn't get any XP, but then... Maybe that's why we did so well. I knew we weren't going to get any regardless and brought Loki. Felt good to play as him again. Yay, Trickster Bros.

Edit: Sorry! The mission timed out when I tried to invite you for a second go. I am going to restart my browser and try again.

----------


## starshapedgummy

Yeah, it froze on me too. been happening since yesterday. 

Thanks! just 4 more! weeee

thanks for the vibranium ore that i got just now from your mission!

4.jpg

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Yeah, it froze on me too. been happening since yesterday. 
> 
> Thanks! just 4 more! weeee
> 
> thanks for the vibranium ore that i got just now from your mission!
> 
> 4.jpg


Pfft, lucky. All it is giving me is psychic solution and those dumb cubes. I'm never going to be able to craft mini-FFF, at this rate. =P

I will invite you again after I use mega-collect one more time. Then I am probably out. Gotta leave some for Ray!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Yeah, it froze on me too. been happening since yesterday. 
> 
> Thanks! just 4 more! weeee
> 
> thanks for the vibranium ore that i got just now from your mission!
> 
> 4.jpg


2 vibranium ore? im struggling for one!

Edit: Stronium wasnt a legit winner after all http://prntscr.com/3w7nmp

----------


## roneers

I now officially have Noir!
noir with gun.jpg
Very happy with him and the ticket system
Also thanks too Gazillion (Krazen) who helped me pretty fast
luckiliy not 72 hours waited.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I now officially have Noir!
> noir with gun.jpg
> Very happy with him and the ticket system
> Also thanks too Gazillion (Krazen) who helped me pretty fast
> luckiliy not 72 hours waited.


Gr8 for u!! Is it me or is kasen the only guy who helps ticket senders?

----------


## Spider-Prime

I just thought of something about the challenges once they are gone, what about the squad points that we get with them? Just wondering how that will be done, cause if they get rid of them, new players and players who never finished them, will always have less squad level than everyone else.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I just thought of something about the challenges once they are gone, what about the squad points that we get with them? Just wondering how that will be done, cause if they get rid of them, new players and players who never finished them, will always have less squad level than everyone else.


I was going to ask that but I realized a certain set would award you the points would be the best move

----------


## roneers

Am I wrong or did Gazillion never go on with telling us more about the updates?
Cause of thought they said ''Rumours have gone for a while etc.  Because of that we're going to tell you things about the big upcoming update every once in a while'' 
Or at least something like that.

It's a pity, because I would love too here more. (excited for tomorrow) :Big Grin:

----------


## censorship

> Or at least something like that.


"Over the course of the next two weeks well be making a series of blog posts highlighting some of the changes coming in the update."

The update _could_ happen tomorrow, but based on their timeline it could be anytime between now and July 1. I have a hunch they're going to do the gold and Jr Agent sale first this weekend, and then update early next week. I could be wrong. 

But the gold sale came before the BOGO heroes last March. We can always dream of BOGO missions or badges.

----------


## Raven

https://www.heroup.com/2014/06/listen-up-squaddies/

Doesn't sound like there will be any reward at all in-game under the new achievement scheme for having achieved adamantium trophies.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Gr8 for u!! Is it me or is kasen the only guy who helps ticket senders?


Kasen is amazing. AND She is a SHE.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Kasen is amazing. AND She is a SHE.


oh i must apologize greatly! I cant believe i made such a great mistake! So by ur  answer im assuming she is the only one!

----------


## spideyman

> oh i must apologize greatly! I cant believe i made such a great mistake! So by ur  answer im assuming she is the only one!


She is not the only one but the one who gets most of the tickets logged.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Maintenance in less than 15 minutes, hope it's a short one.

----------


## sylvestro1299

greatest update of 2014 happenin now!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> The game is coming down for 2 - 4 hours... For a really big update. You could *almost* say it is "The Biggest Update Ever!"


Gold Ultron!

Edit: Gaz just removed the post, but the link to the image still works.

Second edit: It's back with, "The game is coming down for 2 - 4 hours... For a very big update. You could almost say it is "The Biggest Update Yet!"

----------


## Maven

Prediction, based on the achievement symbols around Gild-tron: Goldie's the reward for completing a certain amount of the achievements...quite possibly all of them (). Hopefully, he will be either a new craftable (please, PLEASE) or the first fractal currency character (again please, PLEASE).

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Prediction, based on the achievement symbols around Gild-tron: Goldie's the reward for completing a certain amount of the achievements...quite possibly all of them ().


You might be on to something. And Miss Fantastic, be sure to get a screencap of Reed's ada trophies, and show us also the individual achievements for each, like actual # of troublebots destroyed, missions completed, so we can see your love for the smart guy.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> You might be on to something. And Miss Fantastic, be sure to get a screencap of Reed's ada trophies, and show us also the individual achievements for each, like actual # of troublebots destroyed, missions completed, so we can see your love for the smart guy.


they removed the image from fb!

----------


## Maven

> You might be on to something. And Miss Fantastic, be sure to get a screencap of Reed's ada trophies, and show us also the individual achievements for each, like actual # of troublebots destroyed, missions completed, so we can see your love for the smart guy.


Will do, if they haven't taken away the trophies when ye game is back up and running. IIRC, I had close to about 1,500 missions done with Reed, and it's pretty safe to say that my individual achievement numbers with him were more expansive than most everyone else's (save at least a EOTE player Cheetah mentioned awhile back). If I can't get captures of said numbers, I at least have this memento...



 - From around August last year.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

That is true dedication, you are his #1 fan not only in the comics and memorabilia but in SHSO as well. If Gaz solicits players for their favorite hero, hands down you should be chosen for Reed.

----------


## Megatron

> Will do, if they haven't taken away the trophies when ye game is back up and running. IIRC, I had close to about 1,500 missions done with Reed, and it's pretty safe to say that my individual achievement numbers with him were more expansive than most everyone else's (save at least a EOTE player Cheetah mentioned awhile back). If I can't get captures of said numbers, I at least have this memento...
> 
> 
> 
>  - From around August last year.


You'll probably finish all 5000 challenges in a day (just using Reed) judging from this  :Smile:

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> Gold Ultron!


I am very excited about this. I managed to maintain my fractal level throughout all the tempting "last chance" events and have been dutifully leveling up the same 5 heroes for the last couple weeks. Hopefully my conservation will be paid off with a shiny new robot.

----------


## Spider-Prime

Awesome, glad it's right now and not tomorrow.

Busy day tomorrow, I would hate to see the opening of it all  :Big Grin:

----------


## Maven

> That is true dedication, you are his #1 fan not only in the comics and memorabilia but in SHSO as well. If Gaz solicits players for their favorite hero, hands down you should be chosen for Reed.





> You'll probably finish all 5000 challenges in a day (just using Reed) judging from this :-)


*beams*

Ray, if Gaz ever has a 'favorite hero's largest fan' showcase deal, my entry for it would not just include the two screen captures I posted, but also these...

----------


## Spider-Prime

Best piece in that collection... the mummies alive figure! lol

----------


## Pyrebomb

Oh no! I hope gummy got her last two Modok missions. I would have stayed and helped more, but I knew others wanted to and I really didn't expect them to update until the weekend.

----------


## starshapedgummy

> Oh no! I hope gummy got her last two Modok missions. I would have stayed and helped more, but I knew others wanted to and I really didn't expect them to update until the weekend.


Fortunately, I got help from two other people just this morning! lol. I forgot there names, but thanks! I just got MODOK just in time...I guess.. I can't thank you enough for helping me achieve 3 of those missions. Also thanks to Roaming Lion Colossus for helping me with the Iron Man, Spider Man, Hulk, and Wolverine achievements.

BUT...they really never mentioned anything about TAKING away the current Achievements at all. They just said there'd be new achievements. I think they might let people try for the achievements just a little while more, but I could be wrong.

Also, I think it would better if SHSO made it so that you have to reach certain levels in order for you to purchase certain heroes...in fact, they should have did this from the start. AND HAVE MORE SILVER HEROES.....

----------


## Megatron

> Also, I think it would better if SHSO made it so that you have to reach certain levels in order for you to purchase certain heroes...in fact, they should have did this from the start. AND HAVE MORE SILVER HEROES.....


Why would that be better?

I personally wouldn't be a fan of it.

----------


## starshapedgummy

> Why would that be better?
> 
> I personally wouldn't be a fan of it.


It makes getting your new hero more exciting and it gives you goals. If you have unlimited or a lot of gold, you can just get any hero of your choosing which is fine and cool, but if you had a system where you are rewarded with better heroes as you play more, that would give you more incentive to play more and show off your hard-worked heroes.

Cuz let's face it...a person that's level 100 can have a hero as good as a person with level 1000. What's your goal then? It's fun to play missions, but after while... you're left with nothing to work at. This new achievement system should address this issue.

For instance, I worked really hard to get MODOK... invested a lot of time... if he was just buyable, I wouldn't even consider to buy him.

----------


## Spider-Prime

The site came up and went back down.

Saw 99 dollar gold sale for 11,000 gold, GOLD ULTRON and 30+XP bonus.

and the shield jr subs are on sale like they were on boxing day.

Also, 4x fractals gain for shield members.

I'm glad I waited to buy some gold.

The other Gold options give out potions, boosts and heroic boxes with heroes.

----------


## cpinheir

WOW!

Heros and Mystery Boxes are a lot cheaper now!

All boxes are now on sale for 45 gold and 450 fractals!

Thanks Gaz!!!

----------


## Raven

> WOW!
> 
> Heros and Mystery Boxes are a lot cheaper now!
> 
> All boxes are now on sale for 45 gold and 450 fractals!
> 
> Thanks Gaz!!!


You can get into the game? I DL'd the new files but I'm getting the wolverine cut some wires error when trying to launch the game.

----------


## starshapedgummy

here are the gold deals:

save.jpg

----------


## cpinheir

Ugh...just noticed that now you can only buy fractals with gold, not silver. What was I thinking....I should I have converted all of my silver to fractals before the update!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Fortunately, I got help from two other people just this morning! lol. I forgot there names, but thanks! I just got MODOK just in time...I guess.. I can't thank you enough for helping me achieve 3 of those missions. Also thanks to Roaming Lion Colossus for helping me with the Iron Man, Spider Man, Hulk, and Wolverine achievements.


Oh good! I'd feel really bad if you worked so hard and missed it by two missions.

...I just bought gold Ultron. Sure. I make good life choices.

----------


## Spider-Prime

awesome, can't wait for the game to finish downloading so I can go in  :Big Grin:

----------


## cpinheir

> You can get into the game? I DL'd the new files but I'm getting the wolverine cut some wires error when trying to launch the game.


Yes, I was in game until I just signed out a couple minutes ago. Then, after seeing your post, I tried logging in again....Wolvie cutting the wires   =(

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Ugh...just noticed that now you can only buy fractals with gold, not silver. What was I thinking....I should I have converted all of my silver to fractals before the update!


I almost did that, too. But I was afraid if I did, they'd release a bunch of silver heroes. Never thought they'd up it to gold, though. Just thought the conversion might disappear. Guess I'm gonna have a lot of useless currency. OTL

----------


## Spider-Prime

getting the wolverine error now too, probably cause too many people are logging in all at once.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Nuts, I'm at work now and I feel like tearing my hair with envy at you guys able to log in and see all the spanking new updates. I have to wait at least 8 hours before I'm home.

----------


## Spider-Prime

I don't think you have to worry about that, I don't think anyone is getting in right now.

Glad I got my gold from the wheel before the update.


https://www.heroup.com/2014/06/biggest-update-ever/




> Hang on to your hats, Squaddies!  Today we unleash the biggest update to Super Hero Squad Online since we first launched 3 years ago!
> 
> There’s a lot of stuff in here, so let’s jump right in!
> 
> First, we have completely changed how you earn currency in SHSO.  Gold is still Gold and you can buy it on the website, but we’ve released smaller (and larger!) Gold packages to give you more choices.  The larger packages also come with exclusive items like the Sidekick Box (also gives a Sidekick!), the Rare Hero Box (always gives out a Mystery Box Hero like Thanos or Agent Coulson!) and the super-rare Au Ultron!
> 
> You can now earn Fractals from nearly everything in the game (grabbing Tokens, catching Robbers, bopping Troublebots, etc).   We’ve increased the number of Fractals you earn from Missions, and you can now spend Fractals in the Shop!  Almost everything in SHSO is now available for purchase with Fractals, meaning that the longer you play, the more Heroes you can buy!
> 
> We’ve totally revamped the Shop. We gave it a brand new look and feel, more categories, and added the ability to search a category for whatever you need.  Every Hero in the game now has ability icons so you can see at a glance if a Hero fights hand-to-hand, or if they can fly, teleport, heal others, and more!  Missions have new icons as well to tell you about how long the mission takes to complete, and whether it is a Crisis mission or if it is a Survival mission.  (Coming soon – information on what Crafting Items can be found in a given Mission!)
> ...

----------


## Raven

> Ugh...just noticed that now you can only buy fractals with gold, not silver. What was I thinking....I should I have converted all of my silver to fractals before the update!


I converted 200K + last week  :Smile:

----------


## starshapedgummy

> Oh good! I'd feel really bad if you worked so hard and missed it by two missions.
> 
> ...I just bought gold Ultron. Sure. I make good life choices.


Yeah, I was very lucky lol. Hmmm. I'm going to wait to see if you can actually get Golden Ultron in the game before I consider it lol. I don't have much heroes I REALLY need to buy with 11,000 gold atm, but who knows what the new achievement system will entail. It's funny that I spent almost as much as him to get regular Ultron.

the 12 month membership on the the other hand, is very tempting...64 bucks gets me giganto and iron spider and 12 months of double vibranium goodness.

WOW JUST LOOK AT ALL THOSE CHANGES LOL!!!

NO MORE SILVER AND TICKETS...

----------


## Spider-Prime

Tickets and Silver are no more and we get them all turned into Fractals!

NO MORE PRIZE WHEEL! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Daily rewards are different now and won't reset.

But it makes me wonder how we get our gold each day now for the subs.

I love that buying 50 dollars worth will give you a mystery box character that you don't have!

----------


## cpinheir

I just read this bit in the new Daily Bugle message:

"If you had saved up a bunch of Tickets or Silver don’t worry, we converted them all over to Fractals so you should have a bunch of Fractals waiting for you to spend."

So I guess I didn't need to worry about not having converted the silver to fractals before the update...whew!

----------


## cpinheir

...and now they are officially back down for maintenance again!

----------


## Shadow

Pffffft, so much for "biggest" update. Mystery boxes are still here.
If there was a way to get the hero GUARANTEED without spending $50(I AIN'T taking the chance at getting Ock  :Mad: ) I'd play this again. I just want Thanos and Sabretooth and Ultron already.

----------


## Spider-Prime

not a surprised there, but I'm liking what I'm reading, the game now sounds more fun than before.

----------


## starshapedgummy

I'm just so glad that you can buy with the fractal currency. Now it's shaping up so that by playing more, you can get any hero you want. I guess it can be done this way as well. I'm also glad they kept it at 2 currencies to simplify things. I can't wait to see how it looks.... crosses fingers that it will be fully up and running before 10pm.

the only thing i regret is buying so many ultron boxes just before this...lol, oh well...

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I just read this bit in the new Daily Bugle message:
> 
> "If you had saved up a bunch of Tickets or Silver don’t worry, we converted them all over to Fractals so you should have a bunch of Fractals waiting for you to spend."
> 
> So I guess I didn't need to worry about not having converted the silver to fractals before the update...whew!


And the godforsaken prize wheel is gone. That was literally the most useless way to generate currency I have seen in any game in my life.

I better still get the 130 gold a day for SHIELD membership, though.

----------


## smolten

> And the godforsaken prize wheel is gone. That was literally the most useless way to generate currency I have seen in any game in my life.
> 
> I better still get the 130 gold a day for SHIELD membership, though.


Too early to say, but... I'm having doubts.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I better still get the 130 gold a day for SHIELD membership, though.


That has gone away. We get better fractal rewards and better daily login bonuses.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> That has gone away. We get better fractal rewards and better daily login bonuses.


Bah. Guess I'll see how it all evens out when I can get in-game.

----------


## Spider-Prime

> That has gone away. We get better fractal rewards and better daily login bonuses.


Don't know how I feel about that, cause that is something that was promised to us when we got the membership.

Now, if I logged in and I got all the gold that was promised to us if we cleared the wheel and the 500 gold a month. I wouldn't care  :Smile:

----------


## millsfan

I see this update as a Financial mistake for Hero Up.  Things are so cheap, they won't even make money off players...I'm literally so not happy with this update.  I was about to spend so much money on gold for the ultron till I signed on and saw all the terrible downgrades in this downgrade they call an upgrade.  Right off the bat  I didn't see a full screen option (let me tell you my brother and Ispent almost $1,000 each on this game and if there is no full screen button then we will go bye bye).  The prize wheel is gone, silver is gone, tickets are gone.  SO much is gone.  Also I was hoping they wouldn't do the one thing that happens that bothers me with games WHEN THEY CHANGE THE INTERFACE.  Not only did they just cram everything into one spot, it appears like a downgrade.  It looks like how hero up did in beta.  They need to go back to the look we had yesterday.  They completely lowered the prices WAY to much and altered currencies to the point where it seems TOO GOOD for players not spending money.  They should not make gold a minority and have fractals play such a role in the game.  I can totally see myself buy tons of gold and never buy any again.  I totally think this is un called for and hero up should have just added the new achievements without changing the game completely.  I also don't like the design for the game itself anymore or the shop.  It completely looks downgraded.  It really reminds me of how the game looked years ago.  Let's not forget the empty space where the prize wheel was.  Please make full screen and re consider your decisions before you lose a lot of money.  It's okay to make things better for players, yet these seems TOO good...

----------


## Pyrebomb

I can't comment on pricing, since I haven't been able to get in-game yet. But who would seriously stop playing because full-screen mode went away? All it did was take the regular screen and blow it up. It was blurry as hell, and you couldn't even take screenshots while using it. :Confused:

----------


## starshapedgummy

This is what I'll say about this, millsfan. I think this game was tailored towards kids to begin with. I think if you have to spend 9 dollars for a hero you want, you are really not doing any favors for the target audience. But giving more to those whom play more, it will get kids playing more.  I think that they'll have a full screen option now or eventually.

with change comes its good and bad, but i think they are headed in the right direction... especially now that marvel has all these superhero franchises on the big screen and on tv. 

the one thing i didn't like about it is i the marketing. there was none whatsover... but it's probably not in their budget. For such a big update, they should really get the word of mouth out.

*UPDATE: GAME IS LIVE*

----------


## millsfan

> I can't comment on pricing, since I haven't been able to get in-game yet. But who would seriously stop playing because full-screen mode went away? All it did was take the regular screen and blow it up. It was blurry as hell, and you couldn't even take screenshots while using it.


I always play on full screen it looks fine to me.  Plus either way its perception.  If I like it then thats my opinion, why take the feature away? I thought this is an upgrade?  I see more things taken away.  Full screen may not be as "HD" as not on full screen but its a better for me since I like it big since I have bad eyes.  It's more of a better experience to play on full screen.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Finally in! Looks like bunny's abilities were changed to "poke stars" and "poke impossible man." Since tickets and silver went away. Guess I won't be using him much, anymore. Goodbye, bunny. =(

Edit: And mega-collect is busted.

Edit 2: Looks like Kingpin is a Mayhem mission now! In the lower right corner of Daily Bugle.

Edit 3: Mega-collect is working again.

----------


## starshapedgummy

so much to screenshot...but ill guess ill do this first: new prize shop:

 =w.jpg

WOW EOTE sPIDEY, LOKI...WHITE PHOENIX only agents only now...and MORE

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I see this update as a Financial mistake for Hero Up.  Things are so cheap, they won't even make money off players.


Couldn't disagree with you more. There are now 3 price points less than $5 for MTX buyers, which out number subscribers BY far. Obviously the goal is to get more people to buy into the game, mainly those unwilling to buy memberships. Members use to get @5000 gold, now we get 500 gold, so gold is ten times more valuable. I hope this new currency paradigm allows for SHSO's continuation longer than the old one was. I just hope my membership gives me the fractal awards to make up for the gold loss.

----------


## Spider-Prime

If you don't have Black widow, Spider-man, Iron man and Hulk, you will be getting them for free with a code later.

Ticked that We're losing out on 4500 gold a month now that we paid for to receive.

if fractals allow me to get everything I was missing without problem, I might not mind. Will have to see what it's like has we play it.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Just played the new tutorial. Much better. The old one only covered movement and attacking in zones. This one shows you how to do it in missions. And actually tells you what hero-up is. (Took me a while to figure that one out on my own.)

----------


## spideyman

> so much to screenshot...but ill guess ill do this first: new prize shop:
> 
>  =w.jpg
> 
> WOW EOTE sPIDEY, LOKI...WHITE PHOENIX only agents only now...and MORE


The shop looks to bloated for me, I prefer the old shop with a search option.  Also no fullscreen who the hecks plays without full screen?

----------


## PhantCowboy

Anyone else having trouble?
http://prntscr.com/3wjtvs
Edit:They go down for maintenance as soon as I log in

----------


## starshapedgummy

> If you don't have Black widow, Spider-man, Iron man and Hulk, you will be getting them for free with a code later.


Thanks awesome!!! It shoulda been the firs theroes you get imo...but w/e.

btw, i feel excited or bad for the ppl who will have to revamp the wiki...so much has changed... this update is too much to handle

----------


## Spider-Prime

everyone is. probably fixing server stuff.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Thanks awesome!!! It shoulda been the firs theroes you get imo...but w/e.
> 
> btw, i feel excited or bad for the ppl who will have to revamp the wiki...so much has changed... this update is too much to handle


Oh Dang I just thought about it we will have to put a ton of work back into it
We could use some more help
Edit: Yes it loaded

----------


## censorship

Removing things helps with future content because most 32-bit games can only utilize 2 gigabytes of memory.
And if the game is legitimately free to play now, then that's a good thing. Because then the average player can get new content regularly instead of maybe one or two new items every two months.

Jr SHIELD earn 4x more fractals, 30% more XP, and early access to new content.
They did early access! Sweet!

----------


## Pyrebomb

Looks like they've moved a lot of heroes around. Quicksilver, Goliath, and a number of previous SHIELD-only heroes are no longer in that tab. But Loki and most of the movie Avengers are.

----------


## millsfan

> Also no fullscreen who the hecks plays without full screen?


Thats what I said.  My brother and I cannot play without full screen.  THis is nOTHING BUT A DOWNGRADE I hate this update it is so bad this isn't even Hero Up anymore.

----------


## ValiantMagicalTitan

> I didn't see a full screen option (let me tell you my brother and Ispent almost $1,000 each on this game and if there is no full screen button then we will go bye bye).


The full screen option is now in the Options section, then Game Settings.

----------


## starshapedgummy

I'm still on...i'll tell you one thing they need to change right away... you can't click okay until you minimize your current achievement mission....

1.jpg

OMG MY SQUAD LEVEL =/... 815???? It was 900 something before...

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Thats what I said.  My brother and I cannot play without full screen.  THis is nOTHING BUT A DOWNGRADE I hate this update it is so bad this isn't even Hero Up anymore.


Hi Ninja its Cheetah you and Storm probably don't remember me but Hi anyway

----------


## millsfan

> The full screen option is now in the Options section, then Game Settings.


Why is everything crammed into 1 button?  The screen is so empty it feels like hero up in beta.  Come on the interface wasn't that bad..It looked good.  I was just wanting new features not a new look.. THis is not good..I would also like full screen to be easier to access...I don't see anything good in this update and im concered for hero up I see no financial tactic in this update, I feel like everything is free now.  Hero Up change it before you lose a LOT of money.

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

Being someone who had every character, and all but two maxed out, I really hope I don't have to spend $100 to get Gold Ultron.  I had over 8300 gold before the update, and tens of thousands in fractals.  I might just quit if I can't get Gold Ultron.

----------


## millsfan

> Hi Ninja its Cheetah you and Storm probably don't remember me but Hi anyway


No, I do remember you.  Im still screaming in anger at this update it is so bad I really am sad about this

----------


## starshapedgummy

I'm loving the so much new achievements to complete....time for so much to do...

and thanks shso for this set of achievements.... =/:

2.jpg

YOU CAN EARN MISSIONS AS REWARDS... AS WELL AS EVERYTHING ELSE!!! man oh man i wish i started playing today...lol

----------


## Pyrebomb

Looks like they've added one new Mayhem mission to each zone. 

Daily Bugle: King Pin
Baxter Plaza: Fin Fang Foom
Asgard: Malekith
Villainville: ?

I'm playing through the whatchamacallit mission first.

Edit: Hm. Not sure if mega-collect is still slightly broken or it no longer collects crafting items.

----------


## millsfan

> Being someone who had every character, and all but two maxed out, I really hope I don't have to spend $100 to get Gold Ultron.  I had over 8300 gold before the update, and tens of thousands in fractals.  I might just quit if I can't get Gold Ultron.


Uh I think a lot of people see reasons to quit with the game like this.  I just hate how easy it is to get characters now.  The prize wheel is gone, and so is the Challenging qualities of the game.  The characters and items are so cheap it is so bad.

----------


## Charles LePage

Just so I am clear, is buying the largest gold package the only way to get Gold Ultron?

----------


## PhantCowboy

Ugh I had to redownload the Files and when they were done they went down again
and Yes I think it is

----------


## starshapedgummy

> Just so I am clear, is buying the largest gold package the only way to get Gold Ultron?


I think so... I mean it's like the Iron Spider but with a gold purchase...why else would they put him at 90+ bucks...

btw...GOOD LUCK for those trying to get this:

3.jpg

I have not even earned 1/50th of that final achievement....the perfectionist title will represent an entire new level of obsession/dedication.

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

> Just so I am clear, is buying the largest gold package the only way to get Gold Ultron?


Same question here, but I get the feeling that you might be able to get Gold Ultron from the rare mystery box?  Don't know, just speculating...

----------


## Spider-Prime

> I'm still on...i'll tell you one thing they need to change right away... you can't click okay until you minimize your current achievement mission....
> 
> Attachment 4603
> 
> OMG MY SQUAD LEVEL =/... 815???? It was 900 something before...


Mine is lower too, probably from doing the challenges. They probably got rid of them to even it out for everyone.

I just got a Thanos box with fractals and I got a Mini Ultron Silver badge!

----------


## Raven

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Pyrebomb

Looks like the "surprise" for finding Impossible Man five times is to fight him in a Mayhem Mission!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> [IMG][/IMG]


He's coming!

----------


## Spider-Prime

Oh snaps! Can't wait!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

I can't log in it says Wolverine cut the wires and that I should refresh and try again. I've done that but it still doesn't work.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Hmm. Wonder if I missed some villains in Daily Bugle and Baxter Plaza. Asgard has two new Mayhem Missions! Malekith and the Destroyer.

Edit: Make that three (or four, depending on how you count). Surtr and Ymir are also there.

Clearly all the cool peeps hang out in Asgard.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Why game, I want to play!

----------


## Spider-Prime

I finally got Thanos! YAHH!

So far liking this update, takes getting used to tho cause you have to relearn the UI haha Took me a while to figure out the play button on the bottom switches your character.... haha doh!

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Wow! Great changes, can't wait to download everything!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Is anybody else having problems logging in, I want to get my gold!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Is anybody else having problems logging in, I want to get my gold!


i know its annoying!

----------


## Raven

> Is anybody else having problems logging in, I want to get my gold!


yeah i am having issues logging in again... but there is no more prize wheel so you aren't missing your gold

----------


## Pyrebomb

I found my first gold fractal as gold ultron.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Well, I mega-collected one with Mystique, but I'm not gonna count that. Because it doesn't amuse me.

----------


## millsfan

> yeah i am having issues logging in again... but there is no more prize wheel so you aren't missing your gold


Thats really annoying.  I hate how cheap everything in the shop is, Hero Up is in for a huge decrease in income.  They need to realize what they have down.  ALso I bought a venom box, opened it and literally it didnt even give me any items.

----------


## millsfan

> I found my first gold fractal as gold ultron.


Is gold Ultron literally just Ultron with gold paint splattered on him?  Or is he different? 
Btw I went in a mission and HUGE achievement boxes kept popping up, they need to make it smaller and move it to the right like the old achievements.  
Anyone else think Hero Up made bad marketing plans?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Anyone else think Hero Up made bad marketing plans?


I'm adopting a wait-and-see attitude; these things take some time for the the effects to be noticed.

And I think saw you voice your concerns on FB too. Lots of people there unaware of the detailed breakdown that was copied-and-pasted here.

----------


## millsfan

> I'm adopting a wait-and-see attitude; these things take some time for the the effects to be noticed.
> 
> And I think saw you voice your concerns on FB too. Lots of people there unaware of the detailed breakdown that was copied-and-pasted here.


What are you talking about the detailed breakdown that was copied-and pasted here?
It's so easy to get fractals, its like forget about Gold.. I just see the game being a little to easy now it kinda takes away the fun

----------


## censorship

So what was the ticket/silver to fractals conversion rate? There seems to be a little bit of lag still between earning and reporting in the top-right corner. I haven't been keeping track, either. 

And of course the most important question of the night... is Scarlet Witch worth 80 gold? I know she's crappy, but does she at least have a nice personality?


EDIT: Emergency Maintenance in 5 minutes. So probably best to just to grab a snack, watch the newest Ninja Turtles or something.

----------


## Charles LePage

How do we calculate the maximum squad level now?

----------


## millsfan

> And of course the most important question of the night... is Scarlet Witch worth 80 gold? I know she's crappy, but does she at least have a nice personality?


80 Gold...oh my gosh.  You use to not even be able to buy a Box with potions in it for that price.  The heroes costly such little money is bothering me a lot.

----------


## Spider-Prime

I don't think so, I think they did a great job making everything cheaper, they have so many things in the shop and the amount to actually get them all is very high before the update, this way, it won't scare off new members from spending some cash and playing for fractals since they both work toward the same thing.

I just got sabretooth and Thanos with fractals, so I got them for free whereas before I would have to wait, and I will probably get the 11000 gold bundle to get ultron, that way I can save fractals while I use the gold instead. Since there seems that they are making even more content, they have a achievement for getting round 3 of mystery boxes and only agent coulson is in there  :Frown:  crap! lol

But, now I like mystery boxes since I can work toward them. My gold that I have left will actually go far whereas before, even 2000 gold wasn't that much. I went and bought all the missions and bought more badges and pets with just 2000 gold.

So getting my 500 gold tomorrow will allow me to buy even more!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> What are you talking about the detailed breakdown that was copied-and pasted here?


This one: https://www.heroup.com/2014/06/biggest-update-ever/ Spider-Prime reposted it.



> Hang on to your hats, Squaddies! Today we unleash the biggest update to Super Hero Squad Online since we first launched 3 years ago!
> 
> There’s a lot of stuff in here, so let’s jump right in!


etc.

----------


## millsfan

> I don't think so, I think they did a great job making everything cheaper, they have so many things in the shop and the amount to actually get them all is very high before the update, this way, it won't scare off new members from spending some cash and playing for fractals since they both work toward the same thing.
> 
> I just got sabretooth and Thanos with fractals, so I got them for free whereas before I would have to wait, and I will probably get the 11000 gold bundle to get ultron, that way I can save fractals while I use the gold instead. Since there seems that they are making even more content, they have a achievement for getting round 3 of mystery boxes and only agent coulson is in there  crap! lol
> 
> But, now I like mystery boxes since I can work toward them. My gold that I have left will actually go far whereas before, even 2000 gold wasn't that much. I went and bought all the missions and bought more badges and pets with just 2000 gold.
> 
> So getting my 500 gold tomorrow will allow me to buy even more!


Thats what I dont like.  Why should it be so easy to get these RARE heroes? They could have made the boxes have better chances because it was a bit out of hand when people would buy to many boxes.  When you can buy anything in the game for free with fractals for such cheap low prices then that takes away the purpose of Gold.  EVERYTHING IS TO CHEAP

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Is gold Ultron literally just Ultron with gold paint splattered on him?  Or is he different?


Not sure, as I don't have regular Ultron and I didn't get a chance to play any missions with him yet. Or even mess around with his emotes. I've just been going through collecting items with my heroes who need leveled while working on the challenges.

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

Not a fan of this update so far, but I'll be patient...

----------


## Beast

Wow.... loving the new update and the Achievements system so far. 

Already earned a crapton of them before server went down for Emergency Maintenance. 

Really liking pretty much everything I have seen so far with the update. And no more tedious wheel spinning.

Gonna have to drop money on getting Gold Ultron next week though. Buy that gold will go a long way now.

----------


## millsfan

> Not a fan of this update so far, but I'll be patient...


I hate the heroes pricing/shop and interface changed.  What do you dislike

----------


## Raven

> I don't think so, I think they did a great job making everything cheaper, they have so many things in the shop and the amount to actually get them all is very high before the update, this way, it won't scare off new members from spending some cash and playing for fractals since they both work toward the same thing.
> 
> I just got sabretooth and Thanos with fractals, so I got them for free whereas before I would have to wait, and I will probably get the 11000 gold bundle to get ultron, that way I can save fractals while I use the gold instead. Since there seems that they are making even more content, they have a achievement for getting round 3 of mystery boxes and only agent coulson is in there  crap! lol
> 
> But, now I like mystery boxes since I can work toward them. My gold that I have left will actually go far whereas before, even 2000 gold wasn't that much. I went and bought all the missions and bought more badges and pets with just 2000 gold.
> 
> So getting my 500 gold tomorrow will allow me to buy even more!


I bought the 5 heroes I was missing without spending any gold! Tried about 30 mystery boxes too, didn't get any heroes though just lots of sidekick badges and 3-4 hero badges. This update is pretty good when you start out with 6 digits of fractals  :Smile:

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> And of course the most important question of the night... is Scarlet Witch worth 80 gold? I know she's crappy, but does she at least have a nice personality?


YES! she's pretty fun to play with, not every hero turns enemys into food! haha

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Thats what I dont like.  Why should it be so easy to get these RARE heroes? They could have made the boxes have better chances because it was a bit out of hand when people would buy to many boxes.  When you can buy anything in the game for free with fractals for such cheap low prices then that takes away the purpose of Gold.  EVERYTHING IS TO CHEAP


And everything cost way too much before. Even as a SHIELD agent, it took a week to save up for a 900 gold hero. Non-agents had almost no chance at all.

So basically all I hear from you is "WAH. They made a game that is supposedly free-to-play _actually_ free-to-play."

Members still get huge benefits. Get over it.

----------


## smolten

> Thats what I dont like.  Why should it be so easy to get these RARE heroes? They could have made the boxes have better chances because it was a bit out of hand when people would buy to many boxes.  When you can buy anything in the game for free with fractals for such cheap low prices then that takes away the purpose of Gold.  EVERYTHING IS TO CHEAP


Seeing my Agent-gold vanish from the wheel was a little troubling at first, but tinkering with the mechanics of gaining more fractals as an agent, buying for a discount, and getting a better daily bonus... I think it'll be fine! The mechanics and ratios are looking okay so far.

The rest of the UI and achievement stuff... looks fine too, but it's probably reasonable to give them a few hours to get the game up and running as intended.

----------


## Beast

I look forward to someone reposting the entire Achievements list somewhere for tracking purposes. Hah.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Beast

> And everything cost way too much before. Even as a SHIELD agent, it took a week to save up for a 900 gold hero. Non-agents had almost no chance at all.
> 
> So basically all I hear from you is "WAH. They made a game that is supposedly free-to-play _actually_ free-to-play."
> 
> Members still get huge benefits. Get over it.


Yeah, apperantly David "Diablo" Brevik is behind this big change. He wanted it to be as F2P as Marvel Heroes is. Which I think they've done.  :Smile: 

In fact.... I think SHSO is now actually more F2P than Marvel Heroes is. At least earning the Fractals is faster/easier than Eternity Splinters.

----------


## starshapedgummy

> Yeah, apperantly David "Diablo" Brevik is behind this big change. He wanted it to be as F2P as Marvel Heroes is. Which I think they've done. 
> 
> In fact.... I think SHSO is now actually more F2P than Marvel Heroes is. At least earning the Fractals is faster/easier than Eternity Splinters.


IMO, it should have been this way in the first place. When I first played this weeks ago, I found it impossible to get past a certain level without forking over real money. This game is targeted for Kids. They can't really afford a lot of heroes, but they can earn them... works in real life too...lessons...

If you want a challenge, go play marvel heroes...i still like SHSO and i love this new achievement system...with so much to do...now i have my hands tied.
*
BTW: GAME IS LIVE AGAIN!....with wolverine cutting the cables once again...and GOOD AGAIN*

----------


## millsfan

> IMO, it should have been this way in the first place. When I first played this weeks ago, I found it impossible to get past a certain level without forking over real money. This game is targeted for Kids. They can't really afford a lot of heroes, but they can earn them... works in real life too...lessons...
> 
> If you want a challenge, go play marvel heroes...i still like SHSO and i love this new achievement system...with so much to do...now i have my hands tied.


Ok well what if I dont want to play marvel heroes? What about the game it self? Like I said

It is good to have features for people who play for free but the game really is free to play now like you can get everything without buying anything which can put the company in a financial loss which I don't like.  I also don't like the new interface.  What will happen where the prize wheel use to be? Just throw mayhem missions there? Won't they have to change the zones some how

----------


## censorship

Game's back. Time for another stress test.

Edit: aaaand Wolverine did something AGAIN

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Ok well what if I dont want to play marvel heroes? What about the game it self? Like I said
> 
> It is good to have features for people who play for free but the game really is free to play now like you can get everything without buying anything which can put the company in a financial loss which I don't like.  I also don't like the new interface.  What will happen where the prize wheel use to be? Just throw mayhem missions there? Won't they have to change the zones some how


Considering Gaz is the same company behind Marvel Heroes, which has had this sort of set-up for a good while, now, I'm sure they know what they're doing. I think you're more worried about losing your "elite" status now that mere F2P players can actually afford to buy things.

The zones look fine without that ugly old, prize wheel. LOL. You really are grasping for straws, now.

----------


## Beast

> It is good to have features for people who play for free but the game really is free to play now like you can get everything without buying anything which can put the company in a financial loss which I don't like.


They know what they're doing with F2P. The people who spend cash will still do so.... just like Marvel Heroes.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Love the cheaper prices and the fact you can buy stuff with fractals.

Now we just need an X-Men zone already.

----------


## spideyman

Have not played yet got to wait still I get off.  The only I am like so far from all the posts NO MORE PRIZE WHEEL AND TICKETS.  Kinda love that the daily gold is gone and you dont have to worry about missing a day for it to reset.  

Gold has been devalued I would say HeRO UP is going through inflation right now.

----------


## Beast

> Considering Gaz is the same company behind Marvel Heroes, which has had this sort of set-up for a good while, now, I'm sure they know what they're doing. I think you're more worried about losing your "elite" status now that mere F2P players can actually afford to buy things.
> 
> The zones look fine without that ugly old, prize wheel. LOL. You really are grasping for straws, now.


And as an old school player who has been around since SHSO Beta...  the Prize Wheel being gone is refreshing. It was a tedious pain in the butt.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Everyone seems to have forgotten our new Community Coordinator. Poor Eric will have his hands full these next few hours and days fielding all the comments. Since he's also involved with Marvel Heroes (and I still want some cross-transplantation Eric—Throg and Light Brigade Human Torch are my two MH to SHSO requests) he can give us the lowdown on how the two compare.

----------


## censorship

If you're still having trouble getting in, keep clicking on Download Game Files. There have been a few incremental updates.

I'll be honest. I miss the 200 silver prize wheel ticket. NOT.


Edit: earning/reporting seems to be better synced this go around.

----------


## Spider-Prime

> Thats what I dont like.  Why should it be so easy to get these RARE heroes? They could have made the boxes have better chances because it was a bit out of hand when people would buy to many boxes.  When you can buy anything in the game for free with fractals for such cheap low prices then that takes away the purpose of Gold.  EVERYTHING IS TO CHEAP


That doesn't bother me about rare characters. It's either pay for it, or play a lot to get them. So either way, they are still going to be free, I can only go for the boxes cause I was over 100,000 fractals once the update hit.

You should be happy it's cheaper, it will allow you to have access to everything the game has to offer without worrying about plopping down hundreds of dollars on gold. I've put down tons already on the game and this change makes me want to put even more down.

This change will make my nephew happy, his parents are very cheap and won't give him money for a sub. lol I would, but then what about my money for the subs! lol

----------


## Megatron

I REALLY wish I converted to fractals before the update.

But, things are almost too cheap.

----------


## Megatron

I think they counted each ticket as 10ish silver and divided all your silver by 10 to give you fractals.  I only have 5000 fractals.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I REALLY wish I converted to fractals before the update.
> 
> But, things are almost too cheap.


Silver and tickets were automatically converted to fractals. You're good.

----------


## Spider-Prime

> I REALLY wish I converted to fractals before the update.
> 
> But, things are almost too cheap.


They did it for you. I didn't either and I had a whole lot of fractals!

----------


## Megatron

Really wish I had bought EOTE.  Was waiting for him to go on sale but now he is agents only.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Hmm. I just realized the new splash image is Black Widow, Spider-man, Hulk, and Iron Man, crashing through the old starter heroes. Could those four be the starter heroes for new accounts?

Edit: Aha! I'm so clever.




> Redeem code: RECHARGED. We wanted everyone to have the best experience new and old so we’ve changed the starting heroes! Now you can play as Iron Man, Spider-Man,  Hulk and Black Widow right from the start! We’ll also be releasing a code soon to grant existing players these 4 heroes so stay tuned!


Link

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

I'm mostly pissed that it takes $100 USD to get Gold Ultron...and I really don't see any benefits beyond that, considering my enormous gold/fractal supply.

So...I see the merits everyone else is talking about, and I'm very happy about that.  But from a selfish perspective, I'm kinda chapped.

----------


## Megatron

What are stars used for?

----------


## Megatron

24 fractals per mission!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Hmm. I just realized the new splash image is Black Widow, Spider-man, Hulk, and Iron Man, crashing through the old starter heroes. Could those four be the starter heroes for new accounts?


I also asked the significance of these four on the FB page earlier, we're _both_ clever.  :Smile:

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I also asked the significance of these four on the FB page earlier, we're _both_ clever.


Alright! High-five!

Although I guess you're more clever, because I don't have any way to prove I didn't read the update first. I honestly didn't. I was just too busy trying out all the shiny new things to think about it.

----------


## Raven

Nice change in missions that will help when playing with a certain type of specially challenged player...  you can't pick up fruit and stars when your meters are already full!

----------


## Megatron

> Nice change in missions that will help when playing with a certain type of specially challenged player...  you can't pick up fruit and stars when your meters are already full!


Watch Roaming Collossus Lion reach 1 000 000 000 or something because of that.

----------


## spideyman

> Nice change in missions that will help when playing with a certain type of specially challenged player...  you can't pick up fruit and stars when your meters are already full!


I wonder if that will stop the ITEM HOGS.  

On a side note this is the most active the forum has been in a while.

----------


## Pyrebomb

I finally found something to complain about. They replaced Doom's Mayhem mission with Mystique!

I'm all for Mystique having one, but it was visually a lot cooler to seem Doom menacingly standing there between his statues.

So it looks like the new Mayhem missions are:

Daily Bugle - Kingpin, Mysterio, Lizard
Baxter Plaza - Fin Fang Foom
Asgard - Malekith, Destroyer, Surtr and Ymir
Villainville: Mystique, Bullseye, Ultron

And Villainville lost Doom. ;A;

Edit: Oops! Looks like Doom has actually relocated to cause trouble for RIIIIIIIIIIIICHARDS. He's now in Baxter Plaza. Which makes both more and less sense.

----------


## Sentinel Marmoset Archer

> I finally found something to complain about. They replaced Doom's Mayhem mission with Mystique!
> 
> I'm all for Mystique having one, but it was visually a lot cooler to seem Doom menacingly standing there between his statues.
> 
> So it looks like the new Mayhem missions are:
> 
> Daily Bugle - Kingpin
> Baxter Plaza - Fin Fang Foom
> Asgard - Malekith, Destroyer, Surtr and Ymir
> ...


Dr. Doom is in baxter plaza
also 
mysterio is in the daily bugle

----------


## starshapedgummy

I like that in missions now, if you're full on both health and stars, the ones currently on the screen can't be taken...unless it's glitched up for me...i think it's wonderful for 4 player missions.

....so who's getting any sleep tonight??? lol

----------


## Spider-Prime

well.. I'm down to 35,000 fractals after using a lot to get the rest of the mystery boxes, badges and pets and I got all of the missions. I'm not mad about the 130 gold we lose every day now cause I can actually get more than that with fractals and I already bought everything I needed with gold before the update.

I don't know if you can craft the mini ultron badges, didn't look, but I won both of them from the mystery boxes and he has 2 summon sidekicks, you can bring out one each badge and he gives flight in zones.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Woo! I bought a winter box and got EOTE's badge! Still trying for Bucky.

Edit: Wow, okay. I've long since lost count. Good thing they're so cheap, now.

----------


## censorship

Does the 10% store discount apply to fractals too? Or just gold?

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Does the 10% discount apply to fractals too? Or just gold?


Fractals, too. *nods*

----------


## Spider-Prime

I now officially own everything the game has in the store. Now, I have to save up for new content  :Big Grin: 

This is better than waiting to get gold every day, cause if I had to, I would have to wait till the end of the year to accomplish this.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Used up pretty much all of my fractals to finish getting the mystery box characters, sidekicks and I got EOTE Spider-Man's badge too.

----------


## censorship

Sweet. 12 month sub it is then.
I was going month to month solely because my productivity was based on logging in every day to collect gold. Now that my productivity will be based on how much I use the game I am far more comfortable investing long-term. If I have to put it down for a week there's no real penalty.

----------


## Pyrebomb

OMG. I must have passed the Dark Surfer in Baxter 50 times thinking he was an idling player. Until I defeated all of the other Mayhem missions and was like... okay. Where's my achievement? OTL

----------


## Spider-Prime

> Used up pretty much all of my fractals to finish getting the mystery box characters, sidekicks and I got EOTE Spider-Man's badge too.



Same, I had over 100,000 once the patch changed my silver over to fractals, I used them all almost! I'm down to 12000 fractals now. I used some of my gold to get other stuff to. That's down to 900 gold lol

This patch is great for long time players. Only bad thing is I wish I saved up more of my gold and didn't buy some stuff before the patch  :Frown:  Oh well.

The Mystery Boxes are what took most of fractals/gold.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Oh. I guess I spent about 50 boxes geting Bucky. (Opening boxes is an achievement, now. It counted for me.)

I could go crazy buying a ton of stuff, but I did get a _lot_ of badges from those boxes. And I bought the heroes/sidekicks I didn't already have that I got badges for. I'm sure leveling them all will take me plenty of time, so I'll hold off on blowing ALL of my gold/fractals.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I could go crazy buying a ton of stuff, but I did get a _lot_ of badges from those boxes.


Did you see a Gold Ultron badge in any of those boxes?

----------


## roneers

> Did you see a Gold Ultron badge in any of those boxes?


Well, I did find a silver badge for the ultron legion bot sidecick (silver one)

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Finally logged in, and wow, I am navigating my way through the changes, and went to the store. My second box (Beta Ray Bill's) got me this:

What luck!

----------


## Pyrebomb

I decided to get the token achievement for all my heroes in one go. I have 108 heroes. I just finished. SLEEP IS FOR THE WEAK.

And I am weak. *collapses onto keyboard*

----------


## starshapedgummy

I got a Thanos Mystery Box from logging in today as a member. No additional gold was added to my account.

----------


## sylvestro1299

anyone notice frost imp doesnt create fractals? Anyways was ted 7-8 boxes got potions and brown moloid  :Frown:

----------


## PhantCowboy

Anyone else having trouble loading other zones besides Db

----------


## CaptainMarvell

So this is a pretty awesome update!  Just as good as, if not better than the day the challenges started and they debuted the Halloween zones.  I love that you can acquire heroes by simply playing the game a lot.  I wish that's how it had been from the start.  Back when I was farming tickets to get silver to buy Silver Surfer, I played this game like it was my second job. lol  Also, loving the code for the 4 new starter heroes, I finally have a HULK!

----------


## PhantCowboy

Whoohoo Finally got Psylocke and Falcon Exo-7

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Whoohoo Finally got Psylocke and Falcon Exo-7


Falcon exo7 is the best non member hero currently imo!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Falcon exo7 is the best non member hero currently imo!


Yup he has the second strongest heroup
Stupid Wolvie
Found my first Golden Fractal as Gladiator Hulk

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Nice to know that the daily login gifts can include mystery boxes.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Found Impossible Man
http://prntscr.com/3wo1n4
5 Times
http://prntscr.com/3wo3el

----------


## PhantCowboy

Btw did anyone else lose squad lvls I was on 498 and now im on 425
Still #1 even though I don't have the account anymore
http://prntscr.com/3wo5ei

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Btw did anyone else lose squad lvls I was on 498 and now im on 425


yeah me! went from 810 to 728 or something !

----------


## PhantCowboy

I wonder how new players are going to get Falcon,Cyclops,Ms.Marvel,and Thing now?
http://prntscr.com/3wo7f5  :Big Grin:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I wonder how new players are going to get Falcon,Cyclops,Ms.Marvel,and Thing now?


they cost a 1000 fractals and thing costs maybe 3000

----------


## PhantCowboy

This is how far my game files have gone since 7:30 Est
http://prntscr.com/3wo86k

----------


## sylvestro1299

Also guys dont buy any missions! as they can be earned through conquest achievements roughly all of them (i think)

----------


## PhantCowboy

Wolverine needs to stop training!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Also guys dont buy any missions! as they can be earned through conquest achievements roughly all of them (i think)


Oops I bought AotIm
and Spider Foes Crisis

----------


## Charles LePage

> yeah me! went from 810 to 728 or something !


I believe what happened is that we all lost levels earned from the old challenges, which was a maximum of 66, and the 50 levels earned by being a member.   I dropped exactly 116 levels, which would be 66 plus 50.

----------


## starshapedgummy

I wonder how long it will take to get all of the new achievements. First of all, you need every hero to get 100% now and that makes sense. The more heroes that enter the game, the longer it takes to get 100%. I think there will always be something to do now.

Look at what i pulled from the mystery box:

piggy.jpg

----------


## PhantCowboy

Taken from Fb
Alt+Enter brings up Full Screen

----------


## the_key_24

> I always play on full screen it looks fine to me.  Plus either way its perception.  If I like it then thats my opinion, why take the feature away? I thought this is an upgrade?  I see more things taken away.  Full screen may not be as "HD" as not on full screen but its a better for me since I like it big since I have bad eyes.  It's more of a better experience to play on full screen.


Full screen is still accessible in options but looks like crap

----------


## CaptainMarvell

I LOVE the new screen layout.  Its not cluttered up with all those ridiculous controls everywhere.  You can see the whole zone much better now.  Really cool.  The all in one control in the upper right hand control is a great idea.  I think the people that don't like it, are just adverse to change.

One grip I have about the update is that they should have put something in place of the missing prize wheel.  In Asgard they put a fountain, which is cool, but they should have like a big Spidey statue or something in the DB zone, something sciency in F4 zone.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I LOVE the new screen layout.  Its not cluttered up with all those ridiculous controls everywhere.  You can see the whole zone much better now.  Really cool.  The all in one control in the upper right hand control is a great idea.  I think the people that don't like it, are just adverse to change.


I agree
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Look at what i pulled from the mystery box:


And there will also be a rat sidekick.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> And there will also be a rat sidekick.


Lol the one Sidekick I might actually buy

----------


## Arnier

Hi, this new update is awesome, but in the HQ the menu does'n work, so i can't edit my HQ. Does anyone else have this problem?

----------


## PhantCowboy

An hour later something must be wrong
http://prntscr.com/3woqmo

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> An hour later something must be wrong
> http://prntscr.com/3woqmo


I've run into this problem before.  Close it, download again, it will fly through what you have already downloaded and start downloading again.  Its a pain in the butt, but whatever it takes to get the files downloaded.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Is anyone else having trouble getting Asagard to load
and Thx Cable
I cant change my hero is anyone else having trouble?
I pick the hero I want the click play and the screen freezes and I have to log out

----------


## Spider-Prime

I am really enjoying the update, been playing like crazy.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Weird at least I need it
http://prntscr.com/3wp2sb

----------


## Arnier

I just bought 22 Ock boxes and all I get was: 2 sidekick, 1 mission, 1 card quest, 4 or 5 badges, 0 heroes and lots of potions

----------


## Charles LePage

> I just bought 22 Ock boxes and all I get was: 2 sidekick, 1 mission, 1 card quest, 4 or 5 badges, 0 heroes and lots of potions


Are you a paid member?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Oops I bought AotIm
> and Spider Foes Crisis


crisis is fine tthey dont give crisis they give just regular missions!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> crisis is fine tthey dont give crisis they give just regular missions!


Ok I ought both crisis

----------


## Arnier

> Are you a paid member?


No, i'm not

----------


## PhantCowboy

Me and some of my friends guessed which heroes would replace the old starters I guessed Iron Man Hulk Spider Man and Captain America So Close

----------


## Charles LePage

> No, i'm not


Ah, then the odds, such as the are, are against you.   Though being a paid member isn't a guarantee of swift success.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Btw if anyone gets Gold Ultron I need his info to Update the wiki

----------


## sylvestro1299

Anyone know what this umbrella chair is? im supposed to find it in the daily bugle it seems!

----------


## Charles LePage

> Btw if anyone gets Gold Ultron I need his info to Update the wiki


I have him but sadly, they don't let me play SHSO on my work computer.  :Smile:    I know his Lore is zero.    And it says he has a badge, but you can't buy it directly, so presumably it's in one or more of the boxes.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I have him but sadly, they don't let me play SHSO on my work computer.    I know his Lore is zero.    And it says he has a badge, but you can't buy it directly, so presumably it's in one or more of the boxes.


Ok when U get home can U give me his Info Thx

----------


## Ace

> Anyone know what this umbrella chair is? im supposed to find it in the daily bugle it seems!


I think that it's at the top of the building next to Aunt May's house. I think that's where I went to complete that achievement.

----------


## Megatron

> Also guys dont buy any missions! as they can be earned through conquest achievements roughly all of them (i think)


DANG IT!  I spent half my fractals on them because they were so cheap I thought they might increase the prices.

----------


## censorship

> anyone notice frost imp doesnt create fractals?


He should be. It's still one per minute and represented with a floating fractal icon.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> He should be. It's still one per minute and represented with a floating fractal icon.


Thank you! although i couldnt see the floaty image!

----------


## Megatron

I think if SHSO really wants to increase their income, they need to do more marketing.  I honestly stumbled upon the game by chance and came to like it.  If they marketed more, I'm sure they would attract many more paying players.  I have never myself seen an ad, poster, etc. for the game.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I think if SHSO really wants to increase their income, they need to do more marketing.  I honestly stumbled upon the game by chance and came to like it.  If they marketed more, I'm sure they would attract many more paying players.  I have never myself seen an ad, poster, etc. for the game.


me neither! I saw my cousin play it and i just happened to join it 1 and a half years later!
Btw this is when the cycle of free missions start!


EEdit: I finally learned how to use urls into images directly over here! quite similar to a lot of other places! I might stop posting links!

----------


## PhantCowboy

For the 2nd time
http://prntscr.com/3wq5ir

----------


## Megatron

I have to admit, the game is really laggy this morning.  It is stuck on choose a character.

Try telling someone nowadays that heroes used to be 1200 gold.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I have to admit, the game is really laggy this morning.  It is stuck on choose a character.
> 
> Try telling someone nowadays that heroes used to be 1200 gold.


i was here before the update and it still seems unbelievable!

----------


## millsfan

> I think if SHSO really wants to increase their income, they need to do more marketing.  I honestly stumbled upon the game by chance and came to like it.  If they marketed more, I'm sure they would attract many more paying players.  I have never myself seen an ad, poster, etc. for the game.


My brother and I who have easily spent way to much money on the game found it by and ad through Youtube.  Yet I don't see why everything in the shop is so cheap almost worthless with the new shop they made yesterday.  I could buy $99 of gold or just get fractals for free and get everything I need.  They made it less exciting now to get new characters since you don't have to choose wisely anymore.

----------


## general miner baron

> Anyone know what this umbrella chair is? im supposed to find it in the daily bugle it seems!


It's on top of the building next to Kingpin.

----------


## spideyman

Okay the blue octobot finally shows up in missions and other sidekicks attack it.  Even fellow team mates I guess that will be my first bug report for the new update.

Fullscreen alt + enter dont work for me, also when in fullscreen it throws the rewards for missions in a loop they appear on top of the mission medal instead of next to it.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> It's on top of the building next to Kingpin.


thank you! I cant beleive i go past it so often yet i dont notice it!

----------


## Ace

> thank you! I cant beleive i go past it so often yet i dont notice it!


I guess you didn't see my reply on page 114......

----------


## spideyman

okay edit alt-enter works.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I guess you didn't see my reply on page 114......


i did! but i didnt quite understand sorry! Thanks a lot though!

----------


## cpinheir

Hey guys, how do new players get the old challenge heroes? I didn't see them in the store, and I browsed quickly through the acheivements and didn't see them. Well, I saw Modok but not the others (daredevil, stealth iron man, sentry, etc). Did I miss something?

----------


## cpinheir

Another thing I noticed since the update.....the unity plugin makes my PC run out of memory a lot quicker on Win7 than it used to. Anybody else notice this? Any solutions short of buying more RAM?

----------


## Megatron

> Another thing I noticed since the update.....the unity plugin makes my PC run out of memory a lot quicker on Win7 than it used to. Anybody else notice this? Any solutions short of buying more RAM?


I think I have the problem.  It is laggy, takes significantly longer to load, and slows other stuff down.

One thing I wish they did manage to add into this update was tracking when your friends last logged in.  I remember they addressed that in a Feedback Friday but it would still be good.

----------


## censorship

If you have a graphics card with at least 1 gb of video ram, there's not much more you can do to upgrade.
Until there's a 64 bit unity plugin, it's not going to be able to use much more than 2 gb of ram.

You can't solve a 32-bit limitation by throwing ram at it.

----------


## ValiantMagicalTitan

> Hey guys, how do new players get the old challenge heroes? I didn't see them in the store, and I browsed quickly through the acheivements and didn't see them. Well, I saw Modok but not the others (daredevil, stealth iron man, sentry, etc). Did I miss something?


That's a good question. I looked through the achievements as well and didn't see them, unless they are in one of the more lengthier sections (like Heroes). For those curious about MODOK, you get him for completing "Overachiever" (10000 Achievement points earned)

----------


## cpinheir

> If you have a graphics card with at least 1 gb of video ram, there's not much more you can do to upgrade.
> Until there's a 64 bit unity plugin, it's not going to be able to use much more than 2 gb of ram.
> 
> You can't solve a 32-bit limitation by throwing ram at it.


Sorry, I should have been more clear.....I'm running out of system RAM, not video RAM. My Windows 7 PC has 3 GB of system RAM....before the update, I could usually play about an hour before my system started complaining about being low on system RAM, and that I needed to close some applications. After the update, I get the same problem after running a single mission. I mentioned the unity plugin because I believe there is a memory leak problem with it. The longer I play the game (without logging out and logging in again) the more memory is being used by that plugin (as shown by task manager process list). That indicates that the unity plugin isn't always releasing memory resources that it acquires. For example, I decide to play a mission, so the unity plugin might need to temporarily ask for more memory to load that mission. When the mission is done, it should release all the memory it had asked for.....but it doesn't.  

Anyways, I'm guessing I'm going to have to bite the bullet and buy more system RAM if I wanna play this game for more than 5 min.

----------


## PhantCowboy

This keeps happening when I try to look at my achievements 
http://prntscr.com/3ws7gz

----------


## Eric@SHSO

Hello fellow Squaddies,

I know I haven't been very active on the forums recently... but I think you now know why. We finally released The Biggest Update of the Year and we sincerely hope you all are enjoying it. I'm going back through the feedback and compiling the constructive input pertaining to the new update. We are listening, we are improving, we want this new direction to continue in a positive way. So please, keep posting constructive informative feedback, and I will try to be more vocal here on the forum... after I take a very long nap.

- Eric

----------


## Charles LePage

> Hello fellow Squaddies,
> 
> I know I haven't been very active on the forums recently... but I think you now know why. We finally released The Biggest Update of the Year and we sincerely hope you all are enjoying it. I'm going back through the feedback and compiling the constructive input pertaining to the new update. We are listening, we are improving, we want this new direction to continue in a positive way. So please, keep posting constructive informative feedback, and I will try to be more vocal here on the forum... after I take a very long nap.
> 
> - Eric


Congratulations Eric!

When you wake up, would you advise which boxes have the AU Ultron badge?   Thanks!

----------


## censorship

> My Windows 7 PC has 3 GB of system RAM...


If it's 3 sticks of 1 gb memory, you could replace them with 3 sticks of 2 gb memory. Performance boosts decrease rapidly after 6 gb for most people.
A lot of motherboards are triple channel ddr which means you have to upgrade in sets of three anyways. If you have six memory slots and use four your computer might not even recognize the fourth stick.

It's complicated. See how your motherboard will take 6 gb and don't worry about more.


You can manually delete the cached files or disable caching altogether at:
http://unity3d.com/webplayer/setup

If I weren't heading out in five minutes, I'd do a quick analysis of whether or not deleting and disabling cache helps performance.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Hello fellow Squaddies,
> 
> I know I haven't been very active on the forums recently... but I think you now know why. We finally released The Biggest Update of the Year and we sincerely hope you all are enjoying it. I'm going back through the feedback and compiling the constructive input pertaining to the new update. We are listening, we are improving, we want this new direction to continue in a positive way. So please, keep posting constructive informative feedback, and I will try to be more vocal here on the forum... after I take a very long nap.
> 
> - Eric


Thx Eric Enjoy your Nap

----------


## Megatron

On second thought, things aren't actually as cheap as I thought.

Basically, what they did is turn earning heroes for non-members into an effort-based system rather than a waiting game.  It will still take a long time to get all those fractals.

As for people who buy things, they basically made it so that you don't have to spend as much in order to buy what you want.  Gold is worth the same amount of real money but twice as much in-game.

However, the value of a membership doesn't seem as great by the end of this unless they get some daily award I don't know of.

----------


## cpinheir

> If it's 3 sticks of 1 gb memory, you could replace them with 3 sticks of 2 gb memory. Performance boosts decrease rapidly after 6 gb for most people.
> A lot of motherboards are triple channel ddr which means you have to upgrade in sets of three anyways. If you have six memory slots and use four your computer might not even recognize the fourth stick.
> 
> It's complicated. See how your motherboard will take 6 gb and don't worry about more.
> 
> 
> You can manually delete the cached files or disable caching altogether at:
> http://unity3d.com/webplayer/setup
> 
> If I weren't heading out in five minutes, I'd do a quick analysis of whether or not deleting and disabling cache helps performance.


Thanks for the advice....yes, I'm aware that for some systems you have to upgrade in sets, although I haven't yet checked the configuration of my particular PC. Anyways, the RAM upgrade isn't so much for performance reasons....it performs well enough until the assumed memory leak causes Win 7 to complain and I need to close the application. I'm not sure if it's something broken in the Unity plugin itself that causes memory leaks, or if it's a developer's sloppy use of the Unity APIs, but if you monitor the memory consumed by the plugin over time, it will keep growing until it becomes a problem, at least on Win 7 it does.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

In the last week I've gotten 5 or 6 heroes! Spidey, Iron Man, Black Widow, Ultron, Hulk, and Pure Electra! I really don't want my lucky streak to end.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Eric@SHSO

> Congratulations Eric!
> 
> When you wake up, would you advise which boxes have the AU Ultron badge?   Thanks!


AU Ultron Badge is in the store right now  :Smile:

----------


## ValiantMagicalTitan

> On second thought, things aren't actually as cheap as I thought.
> 
> Basically, what they did is turn earning heroes for non-members into an effort-based system rather than a waiting game.  It will still take a long time to get all those fractals.
> 
> As for people who buy things, they basically made it so that you don't have to spend as much in order to buy what you want.  Gold is worth the same amount of real money but twice as much in-game.
> 
> However, the value of a membership doesn't seem as great by the end of this unless they get some daily award I don't know of.


There is actually an "increased Daily Login bonus" listed. As far as the membership, to me (as a new player at least) it seems that it will probably be worth it, with 4x fractals being a pretty big thing in my eyes. Add better mission rewards (which should in turn mean more fractals) and, if you're a yearly subscriber, that you need 10% less for everything in the store (effectively making the each fractal worth 4.4x the norm) and I think it will pretty effectively replace the possibility of 130 gold per day, especially if you're in the situation where you can take advantage of the weekly sale on a regular basis (which I believe was normally 20% off, making your fractals worth 4.8x or 5.2x that of a non-member, at least for the sale hero). I know I've at least read of login bonuses being mystery boxes (which in turn have a better chance to drop heroes).

Here's the full list of membership bonuses, since I don't think I've seen them in the thread yet:
-10% store discount (yearly membership only) 
- 500 gold per month
- 4x more Fractals
- 30% XP buff
- Improved mission rewards
- Increased Daily Login Bonus
- Increased chance to win featured Mystery Box Hero
- Access to Jr. SHIELD Agent Heroes, Sidekicks, Titles
- Weekly Featured Hero sale
- Bigger Friends list

----------


## millsfan

> Hello fellow Squaddies,
> 
> I know I haven't been very active on the forums recently... but I think you now know why. We finally released The Biggest Update of the Year and we sincerely hope you all are enjoying it. I'm going back through the feedback and compiling the constructive input pertaining to the new update. We are listening, we are improving, we want this new direction to continue in a positive way. So please, keep posting constructive informative feedback, and I will try to be more vocal here on the forum... after I take a very long nap.
> 
> - Eric



I see the currency changed and the prize wheel is gone which I dont enjoy. Why are heroes and things in the shop waaay to cheap? Its awesome to give free players more content but the new shop seems to much content is given for low prices at this moment. I can earn tons of fractals and never buy Gold again. Hero Up didnt think this decision. You need a good markeing plan to see what can help free players but also allow hero up to make money. The old shop was fine, you didnt have to lower the prices this much. Being able to get this many heroes this easily makes getting a hero less exciting. I love the prices being lower but perhaps the original prices 20-30% less would be a good price and allow people to buy gold more. I feel like Gold is useless now.

----------


## Megatron

> There is actually an "increased Daily Login bonus" listed. As far as the membership, to me (as a new player at least) it seems that it will probably be worth it, with 4x fractals being a pretty big thing in my eyes. Add better mission rewards (which should in turn mean more fractals) and, if you're a yearly subscriber, that you need 10% less for everything in the store (effectively making the each fractal worth 4.4x the norm) and I think it will pretty effectively replace the possibility of 130 gold per day, especially if you're in the situation where you can take advantage of the weekly sale on a regular basis (which I believe was normally 20% off, making your fractals worth 4.8x or 5.2x that of a non-member, at least for the sale hero). I know I've at least read of login bonuses being mystery boxes (which in turn have a better chance to drop heroes).
> 
> Here's the full list of membership bonuses, since I don't think I've seen them in the thread yet:
> -10% store discount (yearly membership only) 
> - 500 gold per month
> - 4x more Fractals
> - 30% XP buff
> - Improved mission rewards
> - Increased Daily Login Bonus
> ...


I haven't seen the new benefit list until now.  After seeing it, yeah, the membership seems worth it. (100 ish fractals per mission).  Basically, the update has made it so that you earn on an effort basis rather than how long you have been playing for.  And it has made it cheaper for those who do spend money to get what they want.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

> I think if SHSO really wants to increase their income, they need to do more marketing.  I honestly stumbled upon the game by chance and came to like it.  If they marketed more, I'm sure they would attract many more paying players.  I have never myself seen an ad, poster, etc. for the game.


Yeah, I stumbled into the game right around the time of the 1st anniversary, had I known it existed before then, I would have been there from the start.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

It is funny that the Arcade games (at least matching) are still giving tickets as rewards even though the tickets are useless now.

----------


## Megatron

> It is funny that the Arcade games (at least matching) are still giving tickets as rewards even though the tickets are useless now.


Did they get converted to fractals?

----------


## Megatron

After skimming through mrgamesrus's video, I'm pretty sure Au Ultron is just a repaint of Ultron.

----------


## sylvestro1299

Got the badge not the hero!

----------


## sylvestro1299

Just not Fair why is such a common thing rare?



What is a juke box?



Yes i got him after 23 tries (non member)

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I see the currency changed and the prize wheel is gone which I dont enjoy. Why are heroes and things in the shop waaay to cheap? Its awesome to give free players more content but the new shop seems to much content is given for low prices at this moment. I can earn tons of fractals and never buy Gold again. Hero Up didnt think this decision. You need a good markeing plan to see what can help free players but also allow hero up to make money. The old shop was fine, you didnt have to lower the prices this much. Being able to get this many heroes this easily makes getting a hero less exciting. I love the prices being lower but perhaps the original prices 20-30% less would be a good price and allow people to buy gold more. I feel like Gold is useless now.


Dude. He said he was reading all of the feedback we already posted. You don't have to jump on him like a rabid dog. I'm sure he saw your other 14 posts saying the _exact_ same thing. Since whining about the update seems to be the sole reason you even made an account.

----------


## spideyman

> Dude. He said he was reading all of the feedback we already posted. You don't have to jump on him like a rabid dog. I'm sure he saw your other 14 posts saying the _exact_ same thing. Since whining about the update seems to be the sole reason you even made an account.


Honestly after reading about all the changes and seeing some of them I did not like some of the changes.  But after playing the game I can see that the focus of the game as changed.  They are focusing on longevity by coming up with the achievement system.  It will take a long time to complete the all of them.

I think down the road they may change the prices again down the road.  Its not like they have not done it before.  For people have been playing for a while like myself I was able to purchase almost everything in the shop I did not own (card quests, side kicks, badges and titles).  Now I can just concentrate doing the achievements and enjoy leveling up the rest of my heroes.

----------


## spideyman

I think with the amount of tickets and silver Century had he should finally be able to get those boxed heroes he was missing.

----------


## millsfan

> Dude. He said he was reading all of the feedback we already posted. You don't have to jump on him like a rabid dog. I'm sure he saw your other 14 posts saying the _exact_ same thing. Since whining about the update seems to be the sole reason you even made an account.


Ive been here for a long time. CBR deleted everything on the site so I made a new one

----------


## PhantCowboy

Not bad for 3rd try
http://prntscr.com/3ww8sf

----------


## Beast

> I see the currency changed and the prize wheel is gone which I dont enjoy. Why are heroes and things in the shop waaay to cheap? Its awesome to give free players more content but the new shop seems to much content is given for low prices at this moment. I can earn tons of fractals and never buy Gold again. Hero Up didnt think this decision. You need a good markeing plan to see what can help free players but also allow hero up to make money. The old shop was fine, you didnt have to lower the prices this much. Being able to get this many heroes this easily makes getting a hero less exciting. I love the prices being lower but perhaps the original prices 20-30% less would be a good price and allow people to buy gold more. I feel like Gold is useless now.


You must be one of the few people who miss the Prize Wheel. As a 3+ Year Player.... I celebrate the death of that tedious beast. 

I think you're over-estimating how fast you can earn Fractals. Especially Free Players who don't get the bonuses from Subscribing. 

They know exactly what they're doing with the game.  Since this is exactly what David Brevik wanted to see the game transition to. 

They're bringing it in line with how Marvel Heroes operates. Which is more successful than SHSO. And gold is far from useless.

----------


## ValiantMagicalTitan

> Why are heroes and things in the shop waaay to cheap?


Maybe I'm just not familiar enough with the old prices, but to me the prices seem pretty solid. This is what is currently in the Heroes tab of the store for non-Agents:

13 heroes at 100G/1000Fr
26 heroes at 300G/3000Fr
36 heroes at 500G/5000Fr (probably 37, with Punisher being on sale for 400G/4000Fr right now)

That's 27,100G, which is $250ish in Gold, and that isn't counting mystery box heroes, badges, sidekicks, and so forth. I seem to remember prices being 600G and 900G for many heroes, so we're looking at mainly 50% and 45% discounts (assuming it was mainly 600G > 300G and 900G > 500G). That might be quite a bit less than a full set from the old shop, but it's still probably much more than most people will ever spend on a free-to-play MMO, so there is still plenty of money to be made from the shop (not to mention the stream of new heroes and content to be added). True, not everyone is going to spend money, but there is plenty of content there that money can be made on.

And getting them all from fractals would cost 271,000 fractals, which is going to take a huge amount of time by anyone's standards, especially for someone who isn't a subscriber. 

Looking at the distribution of non-Agent hero prices my guess is that they did put a lot of thought into this - 13 heroes, and from there it doubles to 26 heroes, or (almost) triples to 37 heroes. It's a great ramp-up for a new player so they are able to get heroes often enough at the beginning to keep them interested. Once they have their stable of 13+4 heroes, they'll be in a better place to start saving up for the next price-tier of heroes, and saving up for the odd high-tier would be much more managable. It also seems that it is more likely for a newer player to subscribe after getting some/most of that low-tier set of heroes so they could better save up for the more expensive ones. I know that myself, as a very new player, finds the above 13>26>37 layout to be much more stomachable - the old pricing scheme had free players basically hitting a wall where very, very little was available without feeling the need to subscribe. This way people can simply ramp up their squad, and hopefully decide to drop a little money here and there after they do so - the fact that you can get any hero in the store for $5 or less makes for a great way to treat yourself even on a budget, and $1 and $3 heroes will be great for parents of younger kids as well. I know I am probably going to do a year subscription due to the changes in this patch, which is a full 180 from where I stood just a week ago. 




> I feel like Gold is useless now.


I don't understand why you feel this way - Gold has just as much purchasing power as fractals at a 1:10 ratio, and has about twice as much purchasing power as it used to. The only difference is that Gold can only be purchased with real money while fractals can only be earned in game.

----------


## CenturianSpy

I'm thrilled to see the Prize Wheel gone. I never realized how much time and effort was wasted on the tedium/grinding for tickets. I have been a member for a long time and also am blessed with a six figure fractal horde. Today, my nephew and I played for three hours working on any mission/achievement that popped up and we won enough fractals to 'win' the four missing mystery box heroes from our roster. We also won 7 sidekicks, 3 sidekick badges, and two hero badges. My nephew loves the fact that he can complete many of the Achievements on his own. It really has brought the joy back to the game. Thanks to all who sent mission invites to me, and if my squad play was a little "off" it was my 6-year old nephew playing (he died only once in 11 missions).

For those who think content is "too cheap", let Gaz determine that. If they're losing money, they'll raise prices. I feel the lower MTX price points WILL attract the consumer who is unfazed by the $1-$5 microtransaction for a game. I now have every hero (besides Gold Ultron) and 50 sidekicks. I'll let my nephew and niece buy sidekicks after they win the fractals to do so.

----------


## Megatron

> Maybe I'm just not familiar enough with the old prices, but to me the prices seem pretty solid. This is what is currently in the Heroes tab of the store for non-Agents:
> 
> 13 heroes at 100G/1000Fr
> 26 heroes at 300G/3000Fr
> 36 heroes at 500G/5000Fr (probably 37, with Punisher being on sale for 400G/4000Fr right now)
> 
> That's 27,100G, which is $250ish in Gold, and that isn't counting mystery box heroes, badges, sidekicks, and so forth. I seem to remember prices being 600G and 900G for many heroes, so we're looking at mainly 50% and 45% discounts (assuming it was mainly 600G > 300G and 900G > 500G). That might be quite a bit less than a full set from the old shop, but it's still probably much more than most people will ever spend on a free-to-play MMO, so there is still plenty of money to be made from the shop (not to mention the stream of new heroes and content to be added). True, not everyone is going to spend money, but there is plenty of content there that money can be made on.
> 
> And getting them all from fractals would cost 271,000 fractals, which is going to take a huge amount of time by anyone's standards, especially for someone who isn't a subscriber. 
> ...


I agree.  The set-up is really good for hooking new players and the high tier heroes and harder to earn achievements (thus fractals) provide enough of a barrier mid-game to tempt someone to buy gold or a sub.

----------


## roneers

Hey Guys!
We're gonna need to update the wiki a lot after this update (prizes and stuff)
Also, on facebook there's a list of heroes they strengthened this update, so we have something to test out either.

----------


## Raven

> I'm thrilled to see the Prize Wheel gone. I never realized how much time and effort was wasted on the tedium/grinding for tickets. I have been a member for a long time and also am blessed with a six figure fractal horde. Today, my nephew and I played for three hours working on any mission/achievement that popped up and we won enough fractals to 'win' the four missing mystery box heroes from our roster. We also won 7 sidekicks, 3 sidekick badges, and two hero badges. My nephew loves the fact that he can complete many of the Achievements on his own. It really has brought the joy back to the game. Thanks to all who sent mission invites to me, and if my squad play was a little "off" it was my 6-year old nephew playing (he died only once in 11 missions).
> 
> For those who think content is "too cheap", let Gaz determine that. If they're losing money, they'll raise prices. I feel the lower MTX price points WILL attract the consumer who is unfazed by the $1-$5 microtransaction for a game. I now have every hero (besides Gold Ultron) and 50 sidekicks. I'll let my nephew and niece buy sidekicks after they win the fractals to do so.


I couldn't agree more. Good riddance to the stupid prize wheel, what a mindless unenjoyable waste of time that was and I'm glad the daily log in for gold incentive is gone too (I'd always reset after spending summer weekends at the cottage)... after 3 years I happy to see the back of both of them.

----------


## Raven

Pricing is definitely not too low! In the old scheme with a sub you could buy 5 heroes monthly at 900 gold each and a couple of trinkets, in the new scheme your sub gold gets you only one new hero, the 4 others will cost 20K fractals each month or hard cash! Gaz wins both ways, more people participating and more people paying up. It's easy going now while we have stockpiles to burn through, but once those are gone I think many people are in for a surprise.

----------


## GMiller

I, personally, love the update.....I've been off and on the game for a few months, mainly trying to get gold to get my last boxed hero (Coulson)....With the change, and with them converting my tickets and silver to fractals, I finally got him yesterday...I've been playing more, and am having a lot of fun..The only thing i'm upset with is still not getting Noir...I turned it fractals constantly since I started playing last August, and even more when they did the events of once every two hours...Still didn't get him....So, I hope they put him back out there somewhere....

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Pricing is definitely not too low! In the old scheme with a sub you could buy 5 heroes monthly at 900 gold each and a couple of trinkets, in the new scheme your sub gold gets you only one new hero, the 4 others will cost 20K fractals each month or hard cash! Gaz wins both ways, more people participating and more people paying up. *It's easy going now while we have stockpiles to burn through, but once those are gone I think many people are in for a surprise.*


Exactly. We're having an easy time of things at the moment because we all had a dragon's hoard of currencies saved up. But we know a lot of new content is coming, and it isn't going to last forever.

I've already talked to a number of friends who didn't play much before because they could never get anywhere without a sub who have expressed interest in becoming more active, now. I'm sore this will draw many other new players, too. And not having the stockpiles we have, they'll have to work for it or spend actual money. Which people will be more inclined to do with the better prices. Dropping $10 for a high-tier hero was ridiculous. $5 is much more enticing. And with the option of buying a bunch of low-tier heroes for $1 and using them in-game to earn fractals towards better heroes...

Trust me. It balances out.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Yay Now I don't have to buy it


Are my pictures showing up I cant tell
that's why I normally post a link

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Finally got my first boxed hero:

----------


## PhantCowboy

Congrats  :Big Grin:

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Finally got my first boxed hero:


Really that's your first?! Anyways, congrats.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Yep, been getting potions (the XP boosts aren't bad), sidekicks, hero badges (EotE Spidey finally!), and sidekick badges before this. And thanks.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

There is a F.A.Q. on HeroUp about the "Biggest Update of the Year", it answers a few questions about the update.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Hmm Not bad
http://prntscr.com/3x0szw

----------


## ValiantMagicalTitan

> There is a F.A.Q. on HeroUp about the "Biggest Update of the Year", it answers a few questions about the update.


Here's a link to the FAQ

A few choice tidbits:
- Regarding the loss of 130 gold per day for subscribers, the 4x fractals seems to be the replacement for that. They say "Our hope is that our Subscribers see their overall purchasing power remain the same as before."
- Regarding tickets being earned in arcade games still, it's a display error and fractals are being awarded instead (the number shown is correct, just still showing the old currency).

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

Eric - can you give any clarification regarding ways to acquire Gold Ultron?  Is he available in any of the boxes?

----------


## magenta

> Hey Guys!
> We're gonna need to update the wiki a lot after this update (prizes and stuff)
> Also, on facebook there's a list of heroes they strengthened this update, so we have something to test out either.


I'm working on the updated hero list. It looks like most of the heroes listed got a minor buff to their power attacks to bring them up to par. Heroes that had a weak hero up (MODOK, Morbius, etc) got a bigger boost. Wolverine, for example, got his HU boosted from 18 Damage to 111 Damage.

----------


## ValiantMagicalTitan

> Hey Guys!
> We're gonna need to update the wiki a lot after this update (prizes and stuff)
> Also, on facebook there's a list of heroes they strengthened this update, so we have something to test out either.


Is there a requirement of some sort for editing the Wiki? I signed up and confirmed my email address but the edit button is greyed out.

----------


## Raven

> Yes i got him after 23 tries (non member)


You're lucky, it took me as member over 80 tries for Coulson and then 30 more for Fixit & Ultron

----------


## Megatron

Is mini ultron no longer available in the store

EDIT: Never mind.  Forgot that he is agents only.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Is there a requirement of some sort for editing the Wiki? I signed up and confirmed my email address but the edit button is greyed out.


You have to be invited by an organizer. What is your wiki name?

----------


## Fang_212

Hi,
I have a question about achievements. I went to the Card Game Achievements and saw you need to win 5 games vs other players. So I played 3 games and won against another player. But when I check my achievements again it was still 0 of 5. 
Am I doing something wrong?

Thanks :-)

----------


## magenta

> Is there a requirement of some sort for editing the Wiki? I signed up and confirmed my email address but the edit button is greyed out.





> You have to be invited by an organizer. What is your wiki name?


Hey, Spy! Shouldn't you be working on the next codebreaker report? The people demand to know all about the new Spider-men mission!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hey, Spy! Shouldn't you be working on the next codebreaker report? The people demand to know all about the new Spider-men mission!


<laughs> I didn't even have time to pack my bags for this guilt trip! I haven't even started with the new game files. I've been too busy with ALL these Achievements and I'm working on another compendium for the "Most Wanted" thread. I do need to look at the files...

----------


## ValiantMagicalTitan

> You have to be invited by an organizer. What is your wiki name?


Ah, makes sense. I made it the same as my name here and in-game, ValiantMagicalTitan.

----------


## spideyman

Spiderman heroup is now the swing one as well.  That sucks I preferred his previous one even though it was weak it stunned all the enemies.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Ah, makes sense. I made it the same as my name here and in-game, ValiantMagicalTitan.


Invited and thanks for helping!




> Spiderman heroup is now the swing one as well.  That sucks I preferred his previous one even though it was weak it stunned all the enemies.


I miss his camera, too. And now the Spideys ARE even more alike...

----------


## spideyman

Wow this is a list of heroes that got bluffed up.  Thanks to the update I got their badges.  My ICEMAN and Cyclops are already maxed though.

1. Beast 
2. Cyclops
3. Dark Surfer 
4. Falcon 
5. Giant-Man
6. Iceman
7. Ms. Marvel 
8. Silver Surfer 
9. Thing 
10. Angel 
11. Psylocke 
12. Captain America 
13. Daredevil Classic 
14. Gambit 
15. Wolverine
16. Ant-Man 
17. Arachne
........... need... to... take... a... breath...........
18. Avenging Rogue 
19. Battle Armor Thor 
20. Black Cat 
21. Black Panther 
22. Black Suit Spider-Man 
23. Bucky Cap
24. Captain Marvel 
25. Dark Iron Patriot
26. Dr. Strange 
27. Frankenstein 
28. Hawkeye
29. Iron Man MK I
30. Iron Man MK II
31. Monkey King

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Invited and thanks for helping!
> 
> I miss his camera, too. And now the Spideys ARE even more alike...


Does armored Spidey still use his camera? Too bad I maxed him

----------


## Raven

> Hi,
> I have a question about achievements. I went to the Card Game Achievements and saw you need to win 5 games vs other players. So I played 3 games and won against another player. But when I check my achievements again it was still 0 of 5. 
> Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Thanks :-)


I noticed some achievements have a check box saying "track this achievement", not sure what that does yet but if this has one you might need to check it off to see your progress.




> Wow this is a list of heroes that got bluffed up.  Thanks to the update I got their badges.  My ICEMAN and Cyclops are already maxed though.


Wow some of those were already pretty powerful, Wolverine and Captain America were pretty solid heroes as they were imho

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I noticed some achievements have a check box saying "track this achievement", not sure what that does yet but if this has one you might need to check it off to see your progress.


Checking that box will place that Ach. onto the UI.

----------


## beanroaster

> Hi,
> I have a question about achievements. I went to the Card Game Achievements and saw you need to win 5 games vs other players. So I played 3 games and won against another player. But when I check my achievements again it was still 0 of 5. 
> Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Thanks :-)


I'm not in-game at the moment, so can't check, but if it's one of the Destiny achievements (either solo missions or the other one), those have to be done in order. You might have to wait until it comes up in the list to tackle that achievement.

----------


## Ace

Wasted all my fractals trying to get winter soldier and still did't get him...sighs.

----------


## ValiantMagicalTitan

> Invited and thanks for helping!


No problem! I went ahead and updated the FAQ to reflect the patch changes and some of the new questions that have been bounced around.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Huh. Did they change mega-collect so that it doesn't work on golden fractals, anymore? I've used it in every zone as Avengers Cap, and still nothing. And I'd actually crawled through most of the zones as him until the game kicked me out.

Man, I don't want to hunt down Impossible Man again. I shoulda made sure I had the fractal first.

----------


## Maven

> Wow this is a list of heroes that got bluffed up.  Thanks to the update I got their badges.  My ICEMAN and Cyclops are already maxed though.
> 
> 1. Beast 
> 2. Cyclops
> 3. Dark Surfer 
> 4. Falcon 
> 5. Giant-Man
> 6. Iceman
> 7. Ms. Marvel 
> ...


32. Mr. Fantastic

And very, VERY needless to say, (ba da ba ba ba) I'm lovin' it...they DOUBLED the damage of Reed's Hero-Up.

----------


## Raven

> Huh. Did they change mega-collect so that it doesn't work on golden fractals, anymore? I've used it in every zone as Avengers Cap, and still nothing. And I'd actually crawled through most of the zones as him until the game kicked me out.
> 
> Man, I don't want to hunt down Impossible Man again. I shoulda made sure I had the fractal first.


I don't think the mega collect does work for the golden fractals, didn't seem to for me yesterday anyway, I had to go hunt for the damn things (which, if they are only worth 10 fractals and serve no other purpose, is not worth the time investment). To complete the achievements I resorted to finding one golden fractal spawn location (Baxter, in front of marvel building) then just cycled through my heroes at that spot till another popped up right in front of me - much quicker than running about all over.

----------


## Ace

> Huh. Did they change mega-collect so that it doesn't work on golden fractals, anymore? I've used it in every zone as Avengers Cap, and still nothing. And I'd actually crawled through most of the zones as him until the game kicked me out.
> 
> Man, I don't want to hunt down Impossible Man again. I shoulda made sure I had the fractal first.


It still works for me. Though sometimes it pulls it in and sometimes it doesn't.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I don't think the mega collect does work for the golden fractals, didn't seem to for me yesterday anyway, I had to go hunt for the damn things (which, if they are only worth 10 fractals and serve no other purpose, is not worth the time investment). To complete the achievements I resorted to finding one golden fractal spawn location (Baxter, in front of marvel building) then just cycled through my heroes at that spot till another popped up right in front of me - much quicker than running about all over.


I mega-collected Golden Fractals all day, yesterday (usually had to wait for a minute). Haven't tried today.

Also, new Codebreaker Report.

Edit: Mega-Collect is working for me and Gaz has confirmed that Mega-Collect DOES collect Golden Fractals.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I don't think the mega collect does work for the golden fractals, didn't seem to for me yesterday anyway, I had to go hunt for the damn things (which, if they are only worth 10 fractals and serve no other purpose, is not worth the time investment). To complete the achievements I resorted to finding one golden fractal spawn location (Baxter, in front of marvel building) then just cycled through my heroes at that spot till another popped up right in front of me - much quicker than running about all over.


They change spots every time you reload a hero? Or you just don't collect it otherwise?

And I think the reason mega-collect didn't work was Cap's was in Daily Bugle in the very lower right-hand corner. And MC still sucks at pulling in items that are a certain distance away. (I've always wondered about the coding on that. Wouldn't it make more sense to just... grant you what the game already knows is in that zone?)

----------


## ValiantMagicalTitan

> They change spots every time you reload a hero? Or you just don't collect it otherwise?


I think the idea here was instead to keep switching heroes until the hero selected had the golden fractal in that spot. I don't think they switch location but since each hero will likely have a fractal at a different spawn point it would make sense that if you have enough heroes you can just stand still and keep swapping until you get one whose fractal is right in front of you.

----------


## Megatron

I cant seem to lift the heaviest rock in the feat of strength.  I clicked on all of them and still won't check off.

----------


## Ace

> I cant seem to lift the heaviest rock in the feat of strength.  I clicked on all of them and still won't check off.


Use someone strong like Hulk or Thor.

----------


## Raven

> I think the idea here was instead to keep switching heroes until the hero selected had the golden fractal in that spot. I don't think they switch location but since each hero will likely have a fractal at a different spawn point it would make sense that if you have enough heroes you can just stand still and keep swapping until you get one whose fractal is right in front of you.


Yes exactly that, for 1 in 4 heroes it should appear somewhere in your current zone and there's probably only 4-5 spawn locations per zone, find one and keep swapping heroes - you should have a golden fractal appear in that spot every 20 heroes or so - it's pretty quick if you only need a couple and the mega collect is not doing it for you and it's faster than the 5 minute reset even if it is working.

----------


## Megatron

> Use someone strong like Hulk or Thor.


They lift the rocks but the achievement doesn't check off.

----------


## Nukky

Loved the update. But I'm having trouble with a gold purchase I made yesterday.

I bought the 11k bundle.
- Received AU Ultron, ok.
- Only received the extra 10% gold, never received the 11k gold. I'm REALLY upset with this one.
- The 30% bonus xp doesn't stack with the 30% from the 12 months subscription. Don't know if it's a bug, but they need to tell that on the shop area.

No reply from the customer support yet.

----------


## censorship

I agree that it needs to be mentioned in the shop instead of in one SHIELD report.

"Players now receive additional XP rewards for Gold Bundle purchases (Please note that these Gold Bundle bonuses do NOT stack with Subscription XP bonuses)"

https://www.heroup.com/2014/05/s-h-i...-report-50814/

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

So.... HeroUp is down for me AGAIN!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Wolverine must not like me playing, he keeps on cutting the wires.

----------


## spideyman

> They lift the rocks but the achievement doesn't check off.


I used the mini mindless one with ultron but you need to have his badges crafted.

----------


## Megatron

> Wolverine must not like me playing, he keeps on cutting the wires.


Guess they shouldn't have buffed up his HU  :Smile: 

I had that problem several times today but the game isn't as laggy fro me when I do get on.  Once I get the error, restarting my computer somehow fixes it.

P.S. What programming language is SHSO coded in? (or combination of languages)

----------


## sylvestro1299

What is this i try to edit deck?

----------


## Eric@SHSO

> Loved the update. But I'm having trouble with a gold purchase I made yesterday.
> 
> I bought the 11k bundle.
> - Received AU Ultron, ok.
> - Only received the extra 10% gold, never received the 11k gold. I'm REALLY upset with this one.
> - The 30% bonus xp doesn't stack with the 30% from the 12 months subscription. Don't know if it's a bug, but they need to tell that on the shop area.
> 
> No reply from the customer support yet.


Hey Nukky,

Sorry to see you had trouble with the gold fulfillment after your purchase. I have a CSR looking into your issue right now and you should be getting your Gold shortly. Did you by any chance purchase more than one bundle? Feel free to message me if you would like.

----------


## Spider-Prime

This has been the most rewarding update for sure.

I just can't believe that you guys made everything for free with fractals and I'm just happy that I was able to buy everything that I needed with them  :Big Grin: 

I now don't even care about losing the 130 gold per day, this is a much better way cause it rewards me for actually playing and I can end up getting more than what the 130 is worth by playing.

Next week, I'm going to buy the 11000 gold bundle, I want that Ultron!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion



----------


## PhantCowboy

There needs to be an option to Pause a Solo Mission This would be very helpful especially if your Mom asks you to clean your room in the middle of a Mission
Lol

----------


## PhantCowboy

> 


Lol at least U don't have to but the badge

----------


## sylvestro1299

> 


Wooooow u got a really cool Card! anyways Eric i would like more info for the badge's hero!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> There needs to be an option to Pause a Solo Mission This would be very helpful especially if your Mom asks you to clean your room in the middle of a Mission
> Lol


I agree! im often in a mission when i get interrupted!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> There needs to be an option to Pause a Solo Mission This would be very helpful especially if your Mom asks you to clean your room in the middle of a Mission
> Lol


Yeah or you have you have to go out.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Hmm Guess there are still some bugs
http://prntscr.com/3x7jz7

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Anyone else got this black screen message when they attempted to log-back in after logging off? Happened to my non-agent account.



> We're sorry. You do not have access to the game at this time. Please check back again later! [P14004]


Edit: Ah ok, maintenance.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Anyone else got this black screen message when they attempted to log-back in after logging off? Happened to my non-agent account.
> 
> Edit: Ah ok, maintenance.


Listen up! The game is coming down in 10 minutes for a quick maintenance. We are trying to reinforce our wires with Adamantium!
Lol

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I hope the sidekick and sk badge crafting tab will be back soon, I'm ready to get Mini FFF after I do ada in crisis missions. Or did I overlook it?

----------


## spideyman

> I hope the sidekick and sk badge crafting tab will be back soon, I'm ready to get Mini FFF after I do ada in crisis missions. Or did I overlook it?


After hitting the yellow downward pointing triangle you will see crafting items or crafting something.  :Cool:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> After hitting the yellow downward pointing triangle you will see crafting items or crafting something.


Yes, I've seen the menu for crafting items like potions etc. but didn't see any for sidekicks and badges, unless I didn't look hard enough.

----------


## spideyman

> Yes, I've seen the menu for crafting items like potions etc. but didn't see any for sidekicks and badges, unless I didn't look hard enough.


Yea the sidekicks tab is next the potions tab.  

They added Ultron, Frankentsein, Rescue, Dragon Fly, Asgardian Dragon and some others.

Edit: Asgardian Dragon missing from the wikid

----------


## Megatron

> Yea the sidekicks tab is next the potions tab.  
> 
> They added Ultron, Frankentsein, Rescue, Dragon Fly, Asgardian Dragon and some others.
> 
> Edit: Asgardian Dragon missing from the wikid


Do you mean they added them as craftable sidekicks?

While on the topic of sidekicks, who are the best ones to have in zone and the best in-mission.  I am currently using frost Imp and Mini War Machine.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Do you mean they added them as craftable sidekicks?
> 
> While on the topic of sidekicks, who are the best ones to have in zone and the best in-mission.  I am currently using frost Imp and Mini War Machine.


No, it's their badges.

----------


## spideyman

> Do you mean they added them as craftable sidekicks?
> 
> While on the topic of sidekicks, who are the best ones to have in zone and the best in-mission.  I am currently using frost Imp and Mini War Machine.


I like Ultron, All the IRON MEN except ARTIC.  MALE and FEMALE Zombies, Mini Werewolf (has grown on me), FFF, Frankenstein.

Hoping they add Mini Sentinel to the call sidekick roster.

----------


## PhantCowboy

This will take a while
http://prntscr.com/3x81f2

----------


## Nukky

> Hey Nukky,
> 
> Sorry to see you had trouble with the gold fulfillment after your purchase. I have a CSR looking into your issue right now and you should be getting your Gold shortly. Did you by any chance purchase more than one bundle? Feel free to message me if you would like.


Thank you, Eric.
That was the only bundle I have purchased. I have faith that you'll solve this issue soon.

----------


## spideyman

> Thank you, Eric.
> That was the only bundle I have purchased. I have faith that you'll solve this issue soon.


I was wondering what other people achievement points were.  Mine is 26xx something...

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I was wondering what other people achievement points were.  Mine is 26xx something...


I only have 1860
100 more to go 
http://prntscr.com/3x87p7

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> This will take a while
> http://prntscr.com/3x81f2


Actually, I just parked my hero with mini FFF where the prize wheel used to be in the Daily Bugle and cycled through my heroes doing mega-collect. It seemed like the mega collect also brought in pigeons.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Actually, I just parked my hero with mini FFF where the prize wheel used to be in the Daily Bugle and cycled through my heroes doing mega-collect. It seemed like the mega collect also brought in pigeons.


I don't have Mini FF yet on this account

----------


## sylvestro1299

False alarm u could buy survival and crisis missions!

----------


## Megatron

> False alarm u could buy survival and crisis missions!


What do you mean?

EDIT: I bought Falcon Exo-7.  Any other good non-agent heroes I should get?

----------


## Megatron

Getting all the achievements is going to be insanely hard and time-consuming for everybody.  There is a win on Admantium with 100 different heroes and 100 times and stuff like that for every survival mission.  I doubt anybody will ever actually complete all the achievements especially because new ones will most definitely be added along the way.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Knock Out 200 Critters for only 10 Fractals What

----------


## Megatron

> Knock Out 200 Critters for only 10 Fractals What


I recommend getting the craft 500 items achievement.  I had 600ish symbiote goo so I just used 500 to craft outhouse potions which I will never use.  It is worth the 1000 fractals though.

----------


## Pyrebomb

I hope the fact that there is a "craft a hero" and "craft a sidekick" achievement means that more are coming. Otherwise I'm gonna be pretty annoyed. I finally got mini-FFF the _day_ before the update!

----------


## millsfan

So does everyone think the Spiderman Theme will begin this coming week?  If not would it be because they just finished the achievements which took a long time to put together

----------


## sylvestro1299

> What do you mean?
> 
> EDIT: I bought Falcon Exo-7.  Any other good non-agent heroes I should get?


As in not all missions are earn able those are the one you cant earn!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I recommend getting the craft 500 items achievement.  I had 600ish symbiote goo so I just used 500 to craft outhouse potions which I will never use.  It is worth the 1000 fractals though.


You also get credit for crafting higher tiered items, for example: 5 snowflakes to 1 ice crystal.




> I hope the fact that there is a "craft a hero" and "craft a sidekick" achievement means that more are coming. Otherwise I'm gonna be pretty annoyed. I finally got mini-FFF the _day_ before the update!


We've been told that new craftable sidekicks/heroes will come, and before that Gaz will patch those who are stuck on those ACH because they have already crafted the current sidekicks/hero.




> So does everyone think the Spiderman Theme will begin this coming week?  If not would it be because they just finished the achievements which took a long time to put together


Based on the game files done, I think it's coming.

----------


## censorship

> Knock Out 200 Critters for only 10 Fractals What


I think the goal of the task is to show how rewarding it is to just walk around and collect. Even with Foom in tow to speed it up, I'll probably have about 500 fractals collected before hitting 200 critters.

----------


## Ace

> Knock Out 200 Critters for only 10 Fractals What


I'm on that one as well. Foom is helping out a lot though.

----------


## sylvestro1299

great find 2 golden ffractals any tips? its hard cuz i cant mega collect my way out of it!

----------


## Ace

> I recommend getting the craft 500 items achievement.  I had 600ish symbiote goo so I just used 500 to craft outhouse potions which I will never use.  It is worth the 1000 fractals though.


Thanks for the tip Megatron. I had over 1400 symbiote goo, that was a quick 1000 fractals  :Smile: .

----------


## Pyrebomb

> We've been told that new craftable sidekicks/heroes will come, and before that Gaz will patch those who are stuck on those ACH because they have already crafted the current sidekicks/hero.


Good. Good. Wonder how long it will take me to craft them this time.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Good. Good. Wonder how long it will take me to craft them this time.


need for vibranium is guranteed!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> need for vibranium is guranteed!


Ugh. Don't remind me.

Whoo! Got Rogue's Card Quest out of the Berserker Box. Might finally have to make an X-Men deck.

Edit: And Scarlet Witch's Card Quest. I've been wanting hers forever!

----------


## Raven

> Knock Out 200 Critters for only 10 Fractals What


I did that one pretty quickly, pigeons spawn frequently and often in pairs, it didn't feel tedious at all... destroying 200 troublemakers however will take forever. Finally had the chance to really read through all achievements and I feel like they missed the boat somewhat, there's far too many boring, repetitive and un-challenging ones when they could have gone for fun things like playing a 4 person mission as the Fantastic Four, beat all the spidey villains with spider-man etc I think our community could have come up with a much more imaginative set.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I did that one pretty quickly, pigeons spawn frequently and often in pairs, it didn't feel tedious at all... destroying 200 troublemakers however will take forever. Finally had the chance to really read through all achievements and I feel like they missed the boat somewhat, there's far too many boring, repetitive and un-challenging ones when they could have gone for fun things like playing a 4 person mission as the Fantastic Four, beat all the spidey villains with spider-man etc I think our community could have come up with a much more imaginative set.


Both are pretty easy with Giganto. I'm sure there are other sidekicks in the shop that knock out pigeons, though. (Actually, I think most of the pigeon sidekicks do. Which is... ironic.)

----------


## Spider-Prime

> great find 2 golden ffractals any tips? its hard cuz i cant mega collect my way out of it!


Get ROB pet and craft his badges, he has attract fractals, you will find it easily with this.

----------


## PhantCowboy



----------


## PhantCowboy

Ugh I hate this glitch
http://prntscr.com/3xc8je

----------


## PhantCowboy

Is it even possible to get Adamantium on A Thousand Apples a Day?

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Is it even possible to get Adamantium on A Thousand Apples a Day?


Avoid the apples.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Is it even possible to get Adamantium on A Thousand Apples a Day?





> Avoid the apples.


Are you kidding, grab the apples to hero-up instantly. I've won ada dozens of times. On another front, I got these three very quickly today, not more than 10 tries each. Yay!

----------


## PhantCowboy

I beat it on addy but I didn't finish it
http://prntscr.com/3xcws0

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Is it even possible to get Adamantium on A Thousand Apples a Day?


I had trouble with that too but it's possible, kill all the enimies with combo x3, don't leave the mimics alive and try to stay full health when defeat Enchantress to get more survivor bonus

----------


## starshapedgummy

> I beat it on addy but I didn't finish it
> http://prntscr.com/3xcws0


Didn't we get addy on the mission you invited me to? lol. I think I'm glitched up on one mission too but I only finished it once.

I LOVE how everyone has something unique they use now....instead of everyone using cyclops and ms. marvel, falcon; and thing.

Also love how using potions can help towards an achievement. I've been using some group fun with idle players.

I got the AU Ultron =)....

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Get ROB pet and craft his badges, he has attract fractals, you will find it easily with this.


thanks a lot! i crafted wooden mimic he was cheaper!

----------


## sylvestro1299

WOOW onslaught is hard! any tips on defeating him? i was using a lvl 11 coulson and died! i can evade any attack but the freezing one! i use my crushbots to take hits but the 109 damage cannot be evaded!

Edit: I got ADA with falcon (Exo 7 ofcourse) because FFF helped me in the nick of time!

----------


## cpinheir

> Guess they shouldn't have buffed up his HU 
> 
> I had that problem several times today but the game isn't as laggy fro me when I do get on.  Once I get the error, restarting my computer somehow fixes it.
> 
> P.S. What programming language is SHSO coded in? (or combination of languages)


SHSO is developed using a 3-D game programming environment called Unity. Actually coding is done using javascript or C++ within that environment.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

Hi everyone!  I am new to the forums, but I am a long-time player.  This new update has me very excited.  The team has finally fixed the flawed currency system.  I wanted to shout with joy from the rooftops when I saw that the prize wheel was gone!  Plus, has anyone noticed that you can't eat extra food in missions now?  No more noobs ruining Daily Missions!

I hate my first post to have a glitch report when I have been enjoying the game so much, but I wondered if anyone else is having my glitch (or a similar one).  Here is the ticket I just submited:
_When I was looking through the new acheivements, I noticed a problem with the mystery box acheivement. It said I own Green Goblin, but I do not. I have never won a mystery box hero.  I was concerned, because it might mean that the game thinks I have him and won't give him to me if I would open him in a box. Then, I checked the acheivement about number of characters in your squad.  It says I have 94, but I only have 90. That means that the achevement system thinks I have 4 heroes that I don't, including Green Goblin. I wouldn't mind this, but I am afraid that it will prevent me from opening/earning those heroes in boxes. Please help! Thank you in advance._

I Hope the glitch gets fixed soon so I don't have to worry!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Hi everyone!  I am new to the forums, but I am a long-time player.  This new update has me very excited.  The team has finally fixed the flawed currency system.  I wanted to shout with joy from the rooftops when I saw that the prize wheel was gone!  Plus, has anyone noticed that you can't eat extra food in missions now?  No more noobs ruining Daily Missions!
> 
> I hate my first post to have a glitch report when I have been enjoying the game so much, but I wondered if anyone else is having my glitch (or a similar one).  Here is the ticket I just submited:
> _When I was looking through the new acheivements, I noticed a problem with the mystery box acheivement. It said I own Green Goblin, but I do not. I have never won a mystery box hero.  I was concerned, because it might mean that the game thinks I have him and won't give him to me if I would open him in a box. Then, I checked the acheivement about number of characters in your squad.  It says I have 94, but I only have 90. That means that the achevement system thinks I have 4 heroes that I don't, including Green Goblin. I wouldn't mind this, but I am afraid that it will prevent me from opening/earning those heroes in boxes. Please help! Thank you in advance._
> 
> I Hope the glitch gets fixed soon so I don't have to worry!


Welcome to the forums Squire Musician Linebacker! That glitch is not so bad compared to when you cant login to this game because of overloaded servers! everytime i finish a mission i get logged out for eternity! Hopefully Kasen will fix that issue!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> WOOW onslaught is hard! any tips on defeating him? i was using a lvl 11 coulson and died! i can evade any attack but the freezing one! i use my crushbots to take hits but the 109 damage cannot be evaded!
> 
> Edit: I got ADA with falcon (Exo 7 ofcourse) because FFF helped me in the nick of time!


Use Loki I beat it with Eote but you don't have Eote so Loki would be our best shot
and play it solo
Edit: Never Mind didn't see your other post

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Hi everyone!  I am new to the forums, but I am a long-time player.  This new update has me very excited.  The team has finally fixed the flawed currency system.  I wanted to shout with joy from the rooftops when I saw that the prize wheel was gone!  Plus, has anyone noticed that you can't eat extra food in missions now?  No more noobs ruining Daily Missions!
> 
> I hate my first post to have a glitch report when I have been enjoying the game so much, but I wondered if anyone else is having my glitch (or a similar one).  Here is the ticket I just submited:
> _When I was looking through the new acheivements, I noticed a problem with the mystery box acheivement. It said I own Green Goblin, but I do not. I have never won a mystery box hero.  I was concerned, because it might mean that the game thinks I have him and won't give him to me if I would open him in a box. Then, I checked the acheivement about number of characters in your squad.  It says I have 94, but I only have 90. That means that the achevement system thinks I have 4 heroes that I don't, including Green Goblin. I wouldn't mind this, but I am afraid that it will prevent me from opening/earning those heroes in boxes. Please help! Thank you in advance._
> 
> I Hope the glitch gets fixed soon so I don't have to worry!


I had the same glitch wich Green Goblin, Titanium Man and Thanos, but I won them all, so don't worry about not receive the heroes

----------


## PhantCowboy

You have got to be kidding me
http://prntscr.com/3xegl3

----------


## Megatron

You will not believe me but I just saw someone with AGENT VENOM (not a mod) (Lancing Sparrow Punisher)!  He said he bought gold.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> You will not believe me but I just saw someone with AGENT VENOM (not a mod) (Lancing Sparrow Punisher)!  He said he bought gold.


which bundle?

----------


## Spider-Prime

Probably the 50 dollar gold bundle.

But, I would just wait, probably means he comes out next week.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Probably the 50 dollar gold bundle.
> 
> But, I would just wait, probably means he comes out next week.


oh im not buying any gold!

----------


## eagle1604

> You will not believe me but I just saw someone with AGENT VENOM (not a mod) (Lancing Sparrow Punisher)!  He said he bought gold.


This could be what they meant through members getting one week early access to new content( I really hope  he or is badge or not in a box because I am still trying to get Coulson out his box)

----------


## PhantCowboy

Just noticed that You can see Asgard and Baxter Plaza from Villanville
http://prntscr.com/3xey6m
Btw nice observation Eagle

----------


## PhantCowboy

Look who I found
http://prntscr.com/3xf0k8

----------


## Charles LePage

He bought the $20 gold package that gives you a Heroic Box.   He has every hero, so it gave him the only hero it could, Agent Venom.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> He bought the $20 gold package that gives you a Heroic Box.   He has every hero, so it gave him the only hero it could, Agent Venom.


Huh that's pretty cool are you going to do it?

----------


## censorship

There's no early content in the shop. Just the new Gray Annil. Trooper and featured Punisher.

A few of the achievements still don't report rewards accurately. I had 1200 fractals, spent 500, won Goblin who was the last from the first round, and instead of having 1700 fractals (+1000 for the achievement) I only had 700.

And then the tiny error of this needing to say 0 of 1 _Whack-a-Moloid_ games completed.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Huh that's pretty cool are you going to do it?


Yes.  And I wondering, if you have Agent Venom and get another Heroic Box, who or what does it give you?

----------


## cpinheir

> I beat it on addy but I didn't finish it
> http://prntscr.com/3xcws0


I am having the same problem with this achievement...beat it twice but no joy, not showing completed.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

Thanks for the responses.  That makes me feel better.  As for not being able to log in, that actually has been happening to me, but only sometimes.  I just logged in right now, but earlier today I couldn't.  I got the classic "Wolverine cut some wires" message.

Agent Venom looks pretty cool!  I am sure he will come out this week saying as he is already done.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

Hello, I need help
For some reason Venom is gone from my inventtory.
I am glad someone took screen shot
Is Eric around to help me.

Thanks,
Myst

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> He bought the $20 gold package that gives you a Heroic Box.   He has every hero, so it gave him the only hero it could, Agent Venom.


Anyone, Agent Venom is not in my inventory any more.
Any ideas on what i can do?

----------


## cpinheir

> I beat it on addy but I didn't finish it
> http://prntscr.com/3xcws0


I just opened a ticket for this issue.

Also, for the heck of it, I tried playing the next mission in the sequence, Curse if Malekith. At the awards screen it didn't show that I had completed the achievement, but when I got back to the zone a message popped up showing I had completed the achievement. However, it's still not showing that it's completed in the achievement list.

----------


## PhantCowboy

I beat the achievement with a Lvl 14 Gambit
http://prntscr.com/3xfr2r

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> I just opened a ticket for this issue.
> 
> Also, for the heck of it, I tried playing the next mission in the sequence, Curse if Malekith. At the awards screen it didn't show that I had completed the achievement, but when I got back to the zone a message popped up showing I had completed the achievement. However, it's still not showing that it's completed in the achievement list.


Cpinheir,

for my problem or another something else?

thx
Myst

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Anyone, Agent Venom is not in my inventory any more.
> Any ideas on what i can do?


Hmm Just send in a ticket you might have got him by accident when he comes out in the shop they might give him back to you for free

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Hmm Just send in a ticket you might have got him by accident when he comes out in the shop they might give him back to you for free


Thx Cheetah,

I have no luck with tickets.
Do you think Eric could help?

I saw another guy with Agent Venom also, right after I lost mine.

I am so disappointed.

Thx,
Myst

----------


## censorship

Looking back at the past three days, I think there's only one thing missing on Gaz's part.
Since this was a huge shift in structure and marketing, I do think Gaz should have offer long-term subscribers the option to opt out by August 1st for a prorated refund on the remainder of their paid time. No penalty, keep your bonus hero or sidekick.

That would send the message that they're not going to make substantial changes without your permission. Gaz may lose a dozen people, but I think just the acknowledgement of changes to core advertised features and the offer to terminate would convince most people to stay on. But it's not worth alienating supporters who don't like these changes, even if it's just a few people.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Thx Cheetah,
> 
> I have no luck with tickets.
> Do you think Eric could help?
> 
> I saw another guy with Agent Venom also, right after I lost mine.
> 
> I am so disappointed.
> 
> ...


Eric can probably help why don't You ask him

----------


## general miner baron

> Is it even possible to get Adamantium on A Thousand Apples a Day?


Play it in multiplayer, you'll get it a lot easier

----------


## PhantCowboy

WooHoo don't mean to brag or anything but I think I am the first person the complete the Solo Conquest on the Forums
http://prntscr.com/3xgbal

----------


## sylvestro1299

> WooHoo don't mean to brag or anything but I think I am the first person the complete the Solo Conquest on the Forums
> http://prntscr.com/3xgbal


I beleive roaming has finished before you!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I beleive roaming has finished before you!


Oh Never Mind Lol

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

I want Agent Venom. :Frown:

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> WooHoo don't mean to brag or anything but I think I am the first person the complete the Solo Conquest on the Forums
> http://prntscr.com/3xgbal


Gonna take me a while to finish anything.... The game is so laggy.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

Ugh.  It is stopping me from logging in again.

As exciting as these acheivments are, there are so many glitches and mistakes.  Here is another: every hero has two personal acheivements that are misnamed.  The last two for each character are about missions, but their titles are about the card game.  I wish they had actual acheivements for the card game (for each individual character).  Instead, they have dumb names for mission acheivements.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Eric can probably help why don't You ask him


I sent Eric a message.

Thanks for your help.
Myst

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I beleive roaming has finished before you!


Yes, I finish yesterday, but I got stuck in the Destiny Achievements, because I craft all the sidekicks badges before the challenge that need to craft a sidekick badge

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Yes, I finish yesterday, but I got stuck in the Destiny Achievements, because I craft all the sidekicks badges before the challenge that need to craft a sidekick badge


Oh well at least I got second Unless someone else finished

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Oh well at least I got second Unless someone else finished


pretty sure centurian finished!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> pretty sure centurian finished!


Lol Third?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Lol Third?


mr fantastic got upgraded so miss fantastic must be done!

----------


## Nukky

Finally received my gold. Thank you Gazillion, especially Eric and Kasen, you are awesome.

----------


## Maven

> I got stuck in the Destiny Achievements, because I craft all the sidekicks badges before the challenge that need to craft a sidekick badge


Me too.  :Frown:  Unless they fix the glitch or allow us to move on past that in lieu of having already crafted the sidekick badges, I hope they release new sidekick badges next week (especially for the Moloids).

----------


## GMiller

> WooHoo don't mean to brag or anything but I think I am the first person the complete the Solo Conquest on the Forums
> http://prntscr.com/3xgbal


See, i've been trying to work on that one, and when I go to do the Whack-A-Mole Man mission, a box comes up that says "Oops! Squad you invited is not available right now! Try again later"....

It's frustrating/....

----------


## general miner baron

> Oh well at least I got second Unless someone else finished


I finished yesterday and I still had sidekick badges left to craft, so I finished the destiny also.

----------


## the_key_24

You apparently have to buy the mission first

freaking glitch

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> See, i've been trying to work on that one, and when I go to do the Whack-A-Mole Man mission, a box comes up that says "Oops! Squad you invited is not available right now! Try again later"....
> 
> It's frustrating/....


It's becouse you don't have the mission I think, they give this mission free to new players, but I had to buy the mission to work

----------


## ValiantMagicalTitan

Any other subscribers not always getting 4x fractals? I've noticed that for achievements and open-world fractals (including ones earned by destroying troublebots or collecting 10 stars) I only get the normal amount of Fractals. I believe I'm getting the correct 4x amount for missions (just got 36 fractals for doing Green Goblin in front of the Daily Bugle), but that seems to be it. 

Edit: Ticket submitted, we'll see what Gaz says.

Edit 2: Card game fractals seem normal instead of quadrupled also, only got 10 for winning a game.

----------


## Megatron

> See, i've been trying to work on that one, and when I go to do the Whack-A-Mole Man mission, a box comes up that says "Oops! Squad you invited is not available right now! Try again later"....
> 
> It's frustrating/....


The same thing happened to me.  I had to buy the mission to complete the achievement.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Me too.  Unless they fix the glitch or allow us to move on past that in lieu of having already crafted the sidekick badges, I hope they release new sidekick badges next week (especially for the Moloids).


There is also an achievement to craft a sidekick and a hero, and I have Destroyer and all the sidekicks, and the achievement to heroes lvl 5, lvl 11 and lvl 20, a few of my heroes lvl 20 got this achievements done, but most of them do not

----------


## Pyrebomb

> See, i've been trying to work on that one, and when I go to do the Whack-A-Mole Man mission, a box comes up that says "Oops! Squad you invited is not available right now! Try again later"....
> 
> It's frustrating/....


Yeah. I sent a ticket to Gaz about that. But after about a day I was just sick of being unable to move on in solo conquest, realized the mission was available for purchase in the shop, and bought it. Hopefully they'll refund me once they get to my ticket? ;P

Has anyone heard anything about the special surprise people who finished the old challenges were supposed to get? I'd be kinda bummed if they change their mind about that.

----------


## Charles LePage

I put in two tickets today.   One because the "Knock Out Critters" task is stuck at 199, and one because the sidekicks that knock out critters stop working after a couple of minutes.

----------


## Megatron

Are there any quick and easy mission-related achievements that reward large sums of fractals?

Just wondering, how many fractals did you guys have when the update happened.  I had a mere 5000 ish.  1400 ish from tickets, 3800 ish from silver, and about 200 from actual fractals.  I spent almost all of it getting Falcon Exo-7.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Are there any quick and easy mission-related achievements that reward large sums of fractals?
> 
> Just wondering, how many fractals did you guys have when the update happened.  I had a mere 5000 ish.  1400 ish from tickets, 3800 ish from silver, and about 200 from actual fractals.  I spent almost all of it getting Falcon Exo-7.


I had around 13,000 fractals, 9500ish tickets, and 4870ish fractals. I would of had more I I hadn't bid a few weeks back.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Charles - Maybe you're idle. I stood in the middle of Baxter and tested out the emotes for my new heroes for a good hour or so last night while I let my knock-out critters badge do the work for me. It never stopped working.

Megatron - I had about 20k fractals saved up. When they converted my silver and tickets, it pushed me to 30k. And I'm making, like, 5-10k a day with this new update.

----------


## the_key_24

> Has anyone heard anything about the special surprise people who finished the old challenges were supposed to get? I'd be kinda bummed if they change their mind about that.


We get a title "The Challenger"

----------


## ValiantMagicalTitan

> And I'm making, like, 5-10k a day with this new update.


Wow, how? Just a variety of things in-game or are you concentrating on one particular activity?

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

Wait...so I can get Au Ultron or Agent Venom by purchasing the $20 gold package???

----------


## spideyman

> Wait...so I can get Au Ultron or Agent Venom by purchasing the $20 gold package???


I tried it no luck got a damage boost as a rare item.............

----------


## Pyrebomb

key - Oh, okay! Thanks!

VMT - Mostly messing around zones. Mega-collect is great if you have a lot of heroes. You get the 10 fractals in zone. Plus the 5 tokens, which gives you ten fractals as an achievement the first time you do it. Then if you're lucky and get a golden fractal, that is another 10 fracs. And if you have all your fractals, tokens, and crafting items, you may as well go look for Impossible Man. The Daily Collect Achievement gives you 20 fractals whether you fight him or not. If you fight him, you get another 36 (maybe 9 for non-members?) because it's pretty much impossible to get below ada.

And then I just fulfill challenges while I'm waiting for MC to recharge. Plus collecting stuff adds towards a greater achievement and I've earned the one that gives you 100 fracs as an award for everything but golden fractals. Also the exploration achievements that give you 5000 fracs apiece.

Speaking of challenges. I'm supposed to destroy 50 "pests" but I haven't seen a troublebot in hours. Have I just been in Daily Bugly too long? The bosses and robber keep respawning...

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> We get a title "The Challenger"


Are you kidding? That's it? I love this update for the most part but I was expecting something much more substantial than a title for that. I feel bad for all the folks who worked so hard at the last minute to finish the challenges up just to get a title. I thought for sure it was gonna be Gold Ultron.

I hope that they do make him available in the future some way other than dropping another $100 on the game. I am a dutiful subscriber and have dropped plenty of dough on gold in the past but now that I almost have every character there is no reason for me to spend $100 just for a repaint of Ultron.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Also, if you find the golden fractal for one of your heroes in a certain zone, check the ones closest to him/her in alphabetical order. It might just be coincidence, but it seems like if I stay in one zone, I will have huge runs where every hero finds there golden fractal there before it disappears again. And I'm usually working in alphabetical order.

----------


## Raven

> Charles - Maybe you're idle. I stood in the middle of Baxter and tested out the emotes for my new heroes for a good hour or so last night while I let my knock-out critters badge do the work for me. It never stopped working.


I experienced the same as Charles, they just stop working after a few minutes despite being very active, sometimes it's when you enter a new zone or return from a mission - have to reload the game to get them working again.

----------


## censorship

As an Agent, fighting six mayhem bosses gives you roughly 200 fractals. So roughly 800 from the four zones if I ever figure out how to get addy from the Mysterio one.
A two-stage mission will give you close to 200 fractals.
If you really love the game, 2000 non-achievement fractals an hour isn't hard if you use a quick boss-killer like EOTE.

I think the 4x fractal buff is just for missions, though.

----------


## Raven

> Speaking of challenges. I'm supposed to destroy 50 "pests" but I haven't seen a troublebot in hours. Have I just been in Daily Bugly too long? The bosses and robber keep respawning...


It was the same when I did it, kept swapping zones and finding maybe only 1 or 2 per zone if any, either something is broken or the spawn rates on "pests" has been greatly reduced.

----------


## ValiantMagicalTitan

> I think the 4x fractal buff is just for missions, though.


That's definitely what it seems like, and since the Agent page simply says "Earn 4X more Fractals" with no further caveats mentioned, I'm rather annoyed that it does seem to just be for missions. I just paid for a year with the understanding that it would be 4x for any Fractal gain, and since I usually play where I sometimes have to drop everything at once (like a phone call coming in, or my son needing help with something), missions are the one thing in the game that I tend to not play a ton.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> It was the same when I did it, kept swapping zones and finding maybe only 1 or 2 per zone if any, either something is broken or the spawn rates on "pests" has been greatly reduced.


I think something must be busted, because they were fine every other day since the update. Bummer. Hope I'm not stuck on this achievement for a week.

----------


## starshapedgummy

> It was the same when I did it, kept swapping zones and finding maybe only 1 or 2 per zone if any, either something is broken or the spawn rates on "pests" has been greatly reduced.


I noticed this when I was trying to achieve the "knock out pigeons 100 times?" achievement. It seems that every player in your zone can knock out anything. So when I see someone running through pigeons, they fly away...BUT...when I walk through that same space with my FFF, I get the pigeons... I noticed it's better in Asgard and Villainsville so you should try there.

Been doing all these achievements =). Hopefully, the daily missions will change so when I'm done with the ones I can do at this time, I will have fun playing with 3 strangers on a new mission.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

The knock out 200 critters acheivement is taking SO LONG...
I'm not even half way done and I am taking a break.
I'm SO glad that not all of the acheivements have to be done in order like the old challenges.

By the way, how can new players get the challenge heroes now (other than MODOK)?  They are just "retired" right now, right?  I already have all of them, but I am curious.  I wonder what Gazillion plans to do with them.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Just updated our "Most Wanted" thread with my biggest compendium, yet. Won't someone think of the children?!!!

----------


## Raven

Hey Charles, your squad says you have 156 heroes yet there's only 154 + gold ultron available as far as I know?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hey Charles, your squad says you have 156 heroes yet there's only 154 + gold ultron available as far as I know?


Are you counting the Agent Venom he had, then Gaz removed because he isn't officially out, yet?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Are you counting the Agent Venom he had, then Gaz removed because he isn't officially out, yet?


My Agent Venom hasn't been removed (yet).

----------


## Megatron

> My Agent Venom hasn't been removed (yet).


How is he in missions?

----------


## Charles LePage

> How is he in missions?


A lot of fun.   A nice combo of a gun wielding hero with Venom actions.

----------


## PhantCowboy

He will either be in a box 5000 fractals or Member Only

----------


## sylvestro1299

> He will either be in a box 5000 fractals or Member Only


i hope you mean 500 fractals! anyways gallant would have let us known about it if he was boxed

----------


## cpinheir

> i hope you mean 500 fractals! anyways gallant would have let us known about it if he was boxed


I think he meant to put commas in-between, meaning in a box or purchasable for 5000 fractals.

BTW, regarding the potions achievement, I just noticed using up a modok cube counted towards the potions. So if you have hundreds of modok cubes like me, you can use them up for the potion achievements.  It goes pretty fast if you click on the cube's red X in the upper-right of the display to kill the cube as soon as you start it.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I think he meant to put commas in-between, meaning in a box or purchasable for 5000 fractals.
> 
> BTW, regarding the potions achievement, I just noticed using up a modok cube counted towards the potions. So if you have hundreds of modok cubes like me, you can use them up for the potion achievements.  It goes pretty fast if you click on the cube's red X in the upper-right of the display to kill the cube as soon as you start it.


Yes I did sry about that I ment 5000 fractals as a purchasable hero

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

Any hints on getting Addy for "The Gods of Thunder"? I have tried it several times, the last few making sure to kill every barrel along the way, still only getting Gold.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> BTW, regarding the potions achievement, I just noticed using up a modok cube counted towards the potions. So if you have hundreds of modok cubes like me, you can use them up for the potion achievements.  It goes pretty fast if you click on the cube's red X in the upper-right of the display to kill the cube as soon as you start it.


Thanks for the advice, I have a lot of them




> Any hints on getting Addy for "The Gods of Thunder"? I have tried it several times, the last few making sure to kill every barrel along the way, still only getting Gold.


Do you get struck by the lightnings? Cause I think they reset the 1x - 2x - 3x bonuses

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Any hints on getting Addy for "The Gods of Thunder"? I have tried it several times, the last few making sure to kill every barrel along the way, still only getting Gold.


I got addy with Falcon maybe try him

----------


## spideyman

> Any hints on getting Addy for "The Gods of Thunder"? I have tried it several times, the last few making sure to kill every barrel along the way, still only getting Gold.


It is a little painful at times but I wait to take out all of the barrel guys, guarantees addy.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Completed all the Destiny Achievements
http://prntscr.com/3xt39f

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> I got addy with Falcon maybe try him


 Thanks, Exo-7 worked on that one. Now I am fighting with 1000 Apples.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Thanks, Exo-7 worked on that one. Now I am fighting with 1000 Apples.


Destroy all the Mimics get as many apples as you can and defeat Enchantress as fast as you can

----------


## the_key_24

> He will either be in a box 5000 fractals or Member Only


Eric told the cbox crew Agent Venom won't be in a box because "he doesn't fit in the box"

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Eric told the cbox crew Agent Venom won't be in a box because "he doesn't fit in the box"


Lol  I hope hes not Member only

----------


## starshapedgummy

So I've decided to buy all the card missions and all the missions in general before I open another box... because they both cost less than a box... I think it would be smart for everyone as well. I recently opened my 100th box =/... Most of them coming when boxes were still relatively expensive. 

The card achievements seem fun to tackle now...with all the extra cards I've been getting from opening boxes; I've gotten a more random assortment of cards. 

BTW, I missed some of the voices that come from heroes when they spin the wheel...especially Titanium Man. I wonder if they can just bring back to wheel just for the sake of choosing your "DAILY AWARD PRIZE;" nothing else. It would be better than something popping up when you first log on and seeing it. I think it could still be fun.

So far I've received boosts and boxes from the dailies...has anyone received anything else?

----------


## Raven

> Completed all the Destiny Achievements
> http://prntscr.com/3xt39f


Join the club

----------


## PhantCowboy

> So I've decided to buy all the card missions and all the missions in general before I open another box... because they both cost less than a box... I think it would be smart for everyone as well. I recently opened my 100th box =/... Most of them coming when boxes were still relatively expensive. 
> 
> The card achievements seem fun to tackle now...with all the extra cards I've been getting from opening boxes; I've gotten a more random assortment of cards. 
> 
> BTW, I missed some of the voices that come from heroes when they spin the wheel...especially Titanium Man. I wonder if they can just bring back to wheel just for the sake of choosing your "DAILY AWARD PRIZE;" nothing else. It would be better than something popping up when you first log on and seeing it. I think it could still be fun.
> 
> So far I've received boosts and boxes from the dailies...has anyone received anything else?


I like that idea a Prize Wheel for your Daily Reward that would actually be pretty cool.
And Thx Raven

----------


## Pyrebomb

> So I've decided to buy all the card missions and all the missions in general before I open another box... because they both cost less than a box... I think it would be smart for everyone as well. I recently opened my 100th box =/... Most of them coming when boxes were still relatively expensive. 
> 
> The card achievements seem fun to tackle now...with all the extra cards I've been getting from opening boxes; I've gotten a more random assortment of cards. 
> 
> BTW, I missed some of the voices that come from heroes when they spin the wheel...especially Titanium Man. I wonder if they can just bring back to wheel just for the sake of choosing your "DAILY AWARD PRIZE;" nothing else. It would be better than something popping up when you first log on and seeing it. I think it could still be fun.
> 
> So far I've received boosts and boxes from the dailies...has anyone received anything else?


Yeah. I'm going to buy all the card quests, too. Since I got a buyable one in a box the other day, and I don't want that happening again. I only want the ones you can only get in boxes! Still kinda ticked that the 4x fractals only seems to apply for missions. It's like they are _trying_ to make people hate the card game. It had few enough fans before, but now... 10 fractals for a match that usually takes longer than a mayhem mission wherein I can get 36? Not cool. Either they need to add the 4x fractals to the card game or some other bonus. I think it would be nice if members had a chance of winning a card from Unleashed, Villain's Fury, or Dark Justice booster packs when they win. I've already got all of the Rise of Heroes cards.

As for dailies. I got 75 gold my first day. 50 fractals the next. A speed pot. And a 1k XP pot.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> So I've decided to buy all the card missions and all the missions in general before I open another box... because they both cost less than a box... I think it would be smart for everyone as well. I recently opened my 100th box =/... Most of them coming when boxes were still relatively expensive.


You shouldn't buy the missions as you can now get most of them for free by going through the mission challenges.

----------


## starshapedgummy

> You shouldn't buy the missions as you can now get most of them for free by going through the mission challenges.


I meant the ones that aren't free like the crisis ones. Sadly, I already purchased some crisis ones when they a bit more expensive.

Also, does anyone regret using all their fractals for Uatu??? I mean with the fractals I turned in, I coulda purchased 3 5000 fractal heroes... Because now we know that almost anything is buyable... SHSO really tricked us lol.

Remember that guy who cheated/didn't cheat who turned in like 150k fractals...LOL

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I meant the ones that aren't free like the crisis ones. Sadly, I already purchased some crisis ones when they a bit more expensive.
> 
> Also, does anyone regret using all their fractals for Uatu??? I mean with the fractals I turned in, I coulda purchased 3 5000 fractal heroes... Because now we know that almost anything is buyable... SHSO really tricked us lol.
> 
> Remember that guy who cheated/didn't cheat who turned in like 150k fractals...LOL


I have no regrets, because I didn't fall for thier ploy. I told you guys I know a currency sink when I see one. I spent a decade on Gaia, after all. Shoulda listened to me. ;D

I think I "wasted" about 30k fractals getting  Spider-man Noir, but since I don't think you can get him any other way, I don't mind. I also have more than enough to keep me busy before I can buy the 30 or so heroes I'm missing. Heck, I might be able to buy them all, now. But I have so many I'm working on leveling as-is that I don't see much point.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I meant the ones that aren't free like the crisis ones. Sadly, I already purchased some crisis ones when they a bit more expensive.


Same for me, I'm buying mostly crisis missions to get a feel for them. Speaking of, anyone here making the reaching adamantium on crisis missions 50 times achievement a priority?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Also, does anyone regret using all their fractals for Uatu??? I mean with the fractals I turned in, I coulda purchased 3 5000 fractal heroes... Because now we know that almost anything is buyable... SHSO really tricked us lol.





> I have no regrets, because I didn't fall for thier ploy. I told you guys I know a currency sink when I see one. I spent a decade on Gaia, after all. Shoulda listened to me. ;D


I told everyone when "Fractal 2.0" was first spotted in the code to hold onto their fractals...the World Events were just too shiny. So, I'm sitting on a six figure fractal war chest...

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Did Gaz ever mention the exchange rate between tickets & silver and fractals? The safe assumption is 10 silver = 1 fractal just like in the old store.

----------


## Raven

> So I've decided to buy all the card missions and all the missions in general before I open another box... because they both cost less than a box... I think it would be smart for everyone as well. I recently opened my 100th box =/... Most of them coming when boxes were still relatively expensive. 
> 
> The card achievements seem fun to tackle now...with all the extra cards I've been getting from opening boxes; I've gotten a more random assortment of cards. 
> 
> BTW, I missed some of the voices that come from heroes when they spin the wheel...especially Titanium Man. I wonder if they can just bring back to wheel just for the sake of choosing your "DAILY AWARD PRIZE;" nothing else. It would be better than something popping up when you first log on and seeing it. I think it could still be fun.
> 
> So far I've received boosts and boxes from the dailies...has anyone received anything else?


The other thing you should before buying boxes is craft everything you can, even badges for sidekicks you don't own.

----------


## Pyrebomb

I know that Impossible Man was originally a boss in a Christmas Mission, so his intro sequence makes sense for that. But if they're going to use him for a daily event thing year-round, I really think they need to retool his intro and background music. I don't even much care for Christmas music around _Christmas_. I'm definitely tired of having "Oh Come Let Us Adore Him" stuck in my head in June!

----------


## starshapedgummy

> I told everyone when "Fractal 2.0" was first spotted in the code to hold onto their fractals...the World Events were just too shiny. So, I'm sitting on a six figure fractal war chest...


wow six figure lol. I think getting them now is even easier...if you are an agent... After rethinking about how I spent it... I apologize: I spent 9k fractals to win the Fantastic Four Bundle... and I think I just had 5k fractals left in case anything promising came along. So I sort of evened out.

I guess I don't regret it so much now... Though, I know that some people on here did spend a lot.




> The other thing you should before buying boxes is craft everything you can, even badges for sidekicks you don't own.


I just noticed that when I got the bunnisher badge from a box... which isn't "too bad" since it costs a vibranium, but I had crafted almost everything since. I think I'm missing from 5-10.

I wish you can enter the game in the last location you exited from. That way, there wouldn't be so much people at the Daily Bugle. I wonder too, if the game was even somewhat more popular than it is already, how would anyone move around if everyone is clustered. Imagine if there were 200 people at the Daily Bugle...

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I wish you can enter the game in the last location you exited from. That way, there wouldn't be so much people at the Daily Bugle. I wonder too, if the game was even somewhat more popular than it is already, how would anyone move around if everyone is clustered. Imagine if there were 200 people at the Daily Bugle...


They already have different layers implemented, so it wouldn't change the look - just the server strain. If too many people are in a zone, the next person entering gets bumped to another layer. Which is bloody awful when you are trying to organize missions and you have that one jerk who has to "restart his browser" a whole two seconds before you leave. Never to be heard from again.

----------


## Sentinel Marmoset Archer

someone knows which boxes have more chances to find spider-woman and wasp ?

----------


## Pyrebomb

> someone knows which boxes have more chances to find spider-woman and wasp ?


I was going to check Key's guide for info on Spider-Woman, but it's telling me I don't have access now. Did he change the settings on his google drive account?

I don't think you can get Wasp from a box, unless she was retired and I missed it. Just her badge.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Anybody else getting stuck on the loading screen every time they try to play a Mayhem Mission? Of course it was fine all day. Until I get the "Defeat Five Villains" Challenge. ._.

Edit: Well, it's stopped at 50% on Impossible Man, Avengers Loki, and Malekith, now. All in a row. Ugh. Guess I'm gonna have to fulfill it with solo conquests. I was trying to work on my Asgard Mayhem Challenge while I Mega-collected.

Edit 2: Having to "travel" back to Asgard so many times in a row is really causing it to hit home how annoying spawning on the Bifrost is. I mean, I know why they did it. It's visually very pretty and they want people to see it. But then, you only need to see it once, and it is not doing long-time players any favors. It'd make more sense to spawn in the middle of the zone, like you do for Daily Bugle, Bater Plaza, and Villainville. Then make "find the Rainbow Bridge" an exploration achievement.

Edit 3: Ugh. Defeating villains in regular missions doesn't work. It _has_ to be Mayhem Missions. OTL

Edit 4: Looks like Mayhem Missions are working again. But Malekith and Avengers Loki haven't respawned from when I tried to fight them the first time. *kicks dirt*

----------


## Ace

I've finally completed all the Destiny Achievements  :Smile: .

----------


## Pyrebomb

> The other thing you should before buying boxes is craft everything you can, even badges for sidekicks you don't own.


Eh. I don't know about buying sidekicks and missions. If it tries to give you one, and you already own them all, it will probably default to those dumb potions nobody wants.

But since there are "unreleased" card quests, it makes sense to me to buy the ones in-store first.

Edit: I am tired and reading things wrong. I thought somebody somewhere suggested buying the sidekicks, but it was just your suggestion to craft the badges. Which, I'm not sure would help or hinder? If all badges are considered like items then it would increase your chance of getting a hero badge. But I feel like it is more likely that sidekick badges and hero badges are separate entities. Anybody know for sure?

----------


## sylvestro1299

Anybody else experiencing extreme lag in arcade!? I can't get past the first ninja in night patrol

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Anybody else getting stuck on the loading screen every time they try to play a Mayhem Mission? Of course it was fine all day. Until I get the "Defeat Five Villains" Challenge. ._.





> Anybody else experiencing extreme lag in arcade!? I can't get past the first ninja in night patrol


Different lags/freezes from different players. Mine is switching heroes sometimes. Also got an error after buying a mystery box costing me 450 fractals that went nowhere.

----------


## Spider-Prime

> Anybody else experiencing extreme lag in arcade!? I can't get past the first ninja in night patrol


I think it matters the browser you use on how the arcade games play. I play on Chrome for the most part, but the arcade games never worked right on it, it would either never start up, or right now, the extreme lag, so to do those, I switched to IE, and it works better on there for me.




> Different lags/freezes from different players. Mine is switching heroes sometimes. Also got an error after buying a mystery box costing me 450 fractals that went nowhere.



I got that Error when buying Mystery boxes, check your backpack, I found a bunch of boxes in there after I got the error and I was doing the potion achievements. Yours could be in there to open.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> someone knows which boxes have more chances to find spider-woman and wasp ?


I found Wasp,Spider Woman,Spider Girl,White Phoenix, and WereWolf in Thanos boxes  maybe try there

----------


## Charles LePage

I apologize, I have promised to provide information for the wiki regarding Agent Venom and AU Ultron, and have not done so.

If someone would post here the info for regular Ultron, that would help me get moving in the right direction.  Thanks!

----------


## Pyrebomb

Anybody else notice Iron Man 2020 and AU Ultron aren't listed in the individual heroes achievements section?

Edit: That's cheating, Charles. Ultron and AU Ultron are exactly the same. ;P Unless there is some small difference in the damage they do that I didn't notice. But it seems like their emotes, PU's, HU, and sayings are all exactly alike. AU Ultron is just shinier.

...I should probably start contributing to the wiki, myself. OTL

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I apologize, I have promised to provide information for the wiki regarding Agent Venom and AU Ultron, and have not done so.
> 
> If someone would post here the info for regular Ultron, that would help me get moving in the right direction.  Thanks!


Pyrebomb is right I was going to updatye the wiki but someone did it for me he has all the same powers as Ultron. I do need AU Ultron sayings though those have not been put in the wiki unless they are the same as Ultron.
Edit; Actually neither Ultron nor AU Ultron have any of their sayings If someone would get those for me that would be Awesome.
Btw should I delete the Challenge section and replace it with an Achievement section?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Pyrebomb is right I was going to updatye the wiki but someone did it for me he has all the same powers as Ultron. I do need AU Ultron sayings though those have not been put in the wiki unless they are the same as Ultron.


My guess is the sayings are the same, but I need a frame of reference.  And yes, AU Ultron is wonderfully gold and shiny.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> And yes, AU Ultron is wonderfully gold and shiny.


I wish that Au Ultron is available only for gold, true to his name, just like vibranium.

----------


## PhantCowboy

I need this Lol
Upon Entering:
Character Select:
Using Door:
Eating Pizza:
Citizen Greeting:
Going in Water:
Destroying Trouble-bot:
Chasing Robber:
Using Hotspot:
Using Wheel:
Visiting Shop:
Visiting Parker House:
Sitting:
Other (Ice Cream, Cheese, Unable to lift, etc.):
Solo Mission:
Mission with Other Squads:
Solo Mission Complete:
Mission Complete with Other Squads:

Power 1:
Power 2:
Power 3:
Hero-Up:

To Other Heroes:
For Both Au Ultron and Normal Ultron

----------


## PhantCowboy

Lol funny how there is only 70 sidekicks altogether
http://prntscr.com/3xynmv

----------


## chrishb

I played the game two days and I have to agree, this update is Awesome!

There are just a few points that I personally regret:

1.	Some Heroes are now “Members only”, which where free Heroes before. (EOTE, Loki, Avenging Wolverine etc.) I understand why gaz is doing this, but I don’t like it. 
2.	Wolverine Classic isn’t available at all. Maybe some more heroes, but I just wanted to buy him. 
3.	We didn’t get any information about the prize wheel. As a non-member I had about 100 Gold to collect in the prize wheel, which is in nirvana now. I had about 2500 Tickets, so I was able to collect it, I just didn’t do it because I didn´t do it weekly but monthly.

My favourite Game moment was yesterday evening: 
I just had 1000 fractals and was considering whether I should buy 2 Wintersoldier Boxes or 2 Badges. 
Although I want to improve my Squad level, I choose to take chance and went for the box. 
So, I bought my 6th or 7th Box and got the EOTE Badge. I already had the hero, so he instantly got to lvl 19. I quit thinking of ever getting the badge a long time ago, so this moment was amazing.

Btw. Do you know if we can get Avenging Wolverine/White Phoenix/old non-member heroes from Boxes?

@Roaming Colossus Lion, I kicked you from Top1 Asgardian Gladiators Crisis 2 days ago. Challenge accepted :-)

----------


## Pyrebomb

Upon Entering: Behold the superior. Behold Ultron.
Character Select: Ultron says "Ultron." AU Ultron says nothing. Probably a programming glitch. (Unless this is what they say to get you to select them, which... doesn't seem to be working for me since the update. That makes me sad.)
Using Door: A mere door is no obstacle for Ultron.
Eating Pizza: I prefer hydraulic fuel over tomato sauce on my pizza, organics.
Citizen Greeting: I am Ultron. End of Line.
Going in Water: My metal body is completely rust-free. Water is of no consequence to Ultron.
Destroying Trouble-bot: Begone, inferior lifeform.
Chasing Robber: Pathetic organic, fleeing from Ultron only delays the inevitable.
Using Hotspot: Arial transport mode engaged.
Using Wheel: N/A
Visiting Shop: There may be useful mechanical components in this shop. I must investigate.
Visiting Parker House: By my calculations, this dessert is appealing to 98.3% of humankind.
Sitting: System recalibration in progress.
Other (Ice Cream, Cheese, Unable to lift, etc.): Soon Ultron will know your every secret.
Solo Mission: I have already computed my mission plan. Success is inevitable
Mission with Other Squads: Team tactics downloaded. Our victory is ensured.
Solo Mission Complete: Once again victory belongs to Ultron. As predicted,
Mission Complete with Other Squads:

Power 1: Enchephalo rays activate
Power 2: Engaging nano ? system
Power 3: Initiating ? beam assault
Hero-Up: The best defense is superior firepower.

To Other Heroes:
For Both Au Ultron and Normal Ultron 

Question marks where I couldn't quite make out the words on some of his PU's. I ran a mission against Impossible Man so I could take notes during, but he died before I could make those out. And I am way too tired to try a mission with another squad right now.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I played the game two days and I have to agree, this update is Awesome!
> 
> There are just a few points that I personally regret:
> 
> 1.	Some Heroes are now “Members only”, which where free Heroes before. (EOTE, Loki, Avenging Wolverine etc.) I understand why gaz is doing this, but I don’t like it. 
> 2.	Wolverine Classic isn’t available at all. Maybe some more heroes, but I just wanted to buy him. 
> 3.	We didn’t get any information about the prize wheel. As a non-member I had about 100 Gold to collect in the prize wheel, which is in nirvana now. I had about 2500 Tickets, so I was able to collect it, I just didn’t do it because I didn´t do it weekly but monthly.


1 - We've always had members-only heroes. They just changed which ones are considered such. You think you'd be happy. You had plenty of time to get a lot of those when they weren't members-only. And a lot of heroes that previously _were_ members-only are available to everybody, now. Edit: Nix that last part. The heroes that were missing from the Agents shop when it first went live have been added back in. Still. You had ages to get the new agent-only heroes when they weren't agent-only. Avenging Wolverine was needed for the old challenges. And Avengers Thor had been around so long he'd been retired.
2 - Classic Wolverine has been retired for a good while, now. Well before this update.
3 - That does suck, but at least those 2500 tickets were automatically converted to fractals.

----------


## cpinheir

> Edit 2: Having to "travel" back to Asgard so many times in a row is really causing it to hit home how annoying spawning on the Bifrost is. I mean, I know why they did it. It's visually very pretty and they want people to see it. But then, you only need to see it once, and it is not doing long-time players any favors. It'd make more sense to spawn in the middle of the zone, like you do for Daily Bugle, Bater Plaza, and Villainville. Then make "find the Rainbow Bridge" an exploration achievement.


They ought to put a flight point where we spawn on the bridge...that would help a lot.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Btw should I delete the Challenge section and replace it with an Achievement section?


DON'T DELETE ANYTHING FROM THE WIKI!!! It should be a place to archive the history of the game, too. What we need to do is write "Ex-Challenges" and label them with a description of when they changed over.

Starting a new Achievement section is a good idea...there are over 5000 of them to archive.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> @Roaming Colossus Lion, I kicked you from Top1 Asgardian Gladiators Crisis 2 days ago. Challenge accepted :-)


Nice job, someone kick me from Time to Take A.I.M. as well, I'm having fun with the achievements and leveling up my new heroes right now, but I will be back soon!

----------


## roneers

Ok, I officially hate the 'Thousand Apples a Day' mission
I just can't seem to get adamantium on a solo mission there. Too few enemies. (and yes, I also kill the mimics in combo x3)
I really hope they update the achievement system so you can win in multiplayer

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Ok, I officially hate the 'Thousand Apples a Day' mission
> I just can't seem to get adamantium on a solo mission there. Too few enemies. (and yes, I also kill the mimics in combo x3)
> I really hope they update the achievement system so you can win in multiplayer


Since it's called a "Solo", I doubt that will happen. Try not using your HU through the whole mission.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Ok, I officially hate the 'Thousand Apples a Day' mission
> I just can't seem to get adamantium on a solo mission there. Too few enemies. (and yes, I also kill the mimics in combo x3)
> I really hope they update the achievement system so you can win in multiplayer


Use someone with a good combo that's how I beat it
•Punisher: 193 Damage
•Avengers Hawkeye: 189 Damage
•Astonishing Cyclops: 177 Damage
•Archangel: 174 Damage
•Mystique: 173 Damage
•Gambit: 167 Damage
•Captain America: 166 Damage
•Captain America, Super-Soldier: 164 Damage
•Arctic Armor Iron Man / Stealth Armor Iron Man: 163 Damage
•Mr. Fixit: 161 Damage
•Cable: 160 Damage
•Iron Man: 158 Damage
•Bucky Cap: 155 Damage
•American Dream: 151 Damage
•Hope Summers: 150 Damage

----------


## Charles LePage

I'm trying to assist Tuxedo Thing in achieving all his achievements, and I'm wondering, where have you all seen Gold Fractals?  They are very elusive for me.

----------


## PhantCowboy

My friend has all of the heroes on the game except Modok Iron Spider Au Ultron and Bagman she bought $20 of gold which gave her the Heroic box she opened it and got Void Potions
This is not supposed to happen it it?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I'm trying to assist Tuxedo Thing in achieving all his achievements, and I'm wondering, where have you all seen Gold Fractals?  They are very elusive for me.


I find most of mine in VillanVille they seem to be the easier place to find them and they tend to spawn there quite often for my heroes

----------


## Charles LePage

> My friend has all of the heroes on the game except Modok Iron Spider Au Ultron and Bagman she bought $20 of gold which gave her the Heroic box she opened it and got Void Potions
> This is not supposed to happen it it?


1) I could be wrong, but I don't think there's a guarantee of getting a hero with the Heroic Box.  
2) It's been suggested that those of us who got Agent Venom in the Heroic Box this past weekend benefited from a bug.
3) I bought a second Heroic Box gold package, taking one for the CBR team, and the second box did not give me a hero.  Which, granted, is probably because there wasn't another hero to give me.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Upon Entering: Behold the superior. Behold Ultron.
> Character Select: Ultron says "Ultron." AU Ultron says nothing. Probably a programming glitch. (Unless this is what they say to get you to select them, which... doesn't seem to be working for me since the update. That makes me sad.)
> Using Door: A mere door is no obstacle for Ultron.
> Eating Pizza: I prefer hydraulic fuel over tomato sauce on my pizza, organics.
> Citizen Greeting: I am Ultron. End of Line.
> Going in Water: My metal body is completely rust-free. Water is of no consequence to Ultron.
> Destroying Trouble-bot: Begone, inferior lifeform.
> Chasing Robber: Pathetic organic, fleeing from Ultron only delays the inevitable.
> Using Hotspot: Arial transport mode engaged.
> ...


Thx a Ton btw I think I added you yesterday

----------


## PhantCowboy

> 1) I could be wrong, but I don't think there's a guarantee of getting a hero with the Heroic Box.  
> 2) It's been suggested that those of us who got Agent Venom in the Heroic Box this past weekend benefited from a bug.
> 3) I bought a second Heroic Box gold package, taking one for the CBR team, and the second box did not give me a hero.  Which, granted, is probably because there wasn't another hero to give me.


Yes but she should Have got Bagman as that is the only purchasable hero she is missing

----------


## Charles LePage

> Yes but she should Have got Bagman as that is the only purchasable hero she is missing


Does the Heroic Box guarantee a hero, purchasable or not?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Does the Heroic Box guarantee a hero, purchasable or not?


Its not really a Heroic Box if it doesn't give you a Hero that's just bullcrap

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Use someone with a good combo that's how I beat it
> Punisher: 193 Damage
> Avengers Hawkeye: 189 Damage
> Astonishing Cyclops: 177 Damage
> Archangel: 174 Damage
> Mystique: 173 Damage
> Gambit: 167 Damage
> Captain America: 166 Damage
> Captain America, Super-Soldier: 164 Damage
> ...


I don't think this will help, most of times is impossible to get adamantium solo, I think that sometimes the enemies change and they put more Fire and Frost Giants that gives 450 pts, then you get adamantium, but is annoying try to get adamantium solo in this mission

----------


## Charles LePage

> Its not really a Heroic Box if it doesn't give you a Hero that's just bullcrap


I don't necessarily disagree with that, I just can't check to see what they suggest or guarantee with that box.  I know the next gold package has a different box that does state explicitly which heroes you will possibly get with it.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I'm trying to assist Tuxedo Thing in achieving all his achievements, and I'm wondering, where have you all seen Gold Fractals?  They are very elusive for me.


I use mega-collect to find my Golden Fractals, I spend the 5-minute respawn time to run missions, find Impy, touch star trees/gumball machines. Raven, on the other hand, finds a Golden fractal and then cycles through all her heroes at the same point.




> My friend has all of the heroes on the game except Modok Iron Spider Au Ultron and Bagman she bought $20 of gold which gave her the Heroic box she opened it and got Void Potions
> This is not supposed to happen it it?





> 1) I could be wrong, but I don't think there's a guarantee of getting a hero with the Heroic Box.  
> 2) It's been suggested that those of us who got Agent Venom in the Heroic Box this past weekend benefited from a bug.
> 3) I bought a second Heroic Box gold package, taking one for the CBR team, and the second box did not give me a hero.  Which, granted, is probably because there wasn't another hero to give me.


Heroic boxes SHOULD give out a hero (besides Aultron, Iron Spider, MODOK). Agent Venom was definitely a bug. I hope Gaz does the right thing and rewards those who initially "won" him by putting him back in their squads. I'm sure many people bought that $20 item so they could get him.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I use mega-collect to find my Golden Fractals, I spend the 5-minute respawn time to run missions, find Impy, touch star trees/gumball machines. Raven, on the other hand, finds a Golden fractal and then cycles through all her heroes at the same point.


Well, I used Tuxedo Thing's mega-collect today already and he didn't get one.   But I will try that again after 8 PM tonight.




> Heroic boxes SHOULD give out a hero (besides Aultron, Iron Spider, MODOK). Agent Venom was definitely a bug. I hope Gaz does the right thing and rewards those who initially "won" him by putting him back in their squads. I'm sure many people bought that $20 item so they could get him.


Strangely, I didn't have him taken away after getting him through the Heroic Box.  At least not yet!

----------


## ValiantMagicalTitan

> Well, I used Tuxedo Thing's mega-collect today already and he didn't get one.   But I will try that again after 8 PM tonight.


It could simply be that you weren't in the zone that had his Golden Fractal in it - it would make sense to me that you'd need to cycle through all four zones doing the Mega-Collect until it grabbed the Golden Fractal, since it's only in one zone per day per hero.

----------


## Charles LePage

> It could simply be that you weren't in the zone that had his Golden Fractal in it - it would make sense to me that you'd need to cycle through all four zones doing the Mega-Collect until it grabbed the Golden Fractal, since it's only in one zone per day per hero.


ARGGHH, it never occurred to me to just go to every zone and mega-collect with him.  My feeble brain said "you've already mega-collected for him today."  Yeah, but there's nothing stopping me from just mega-collecting the Golden Fractal!   Thank you!

----------


## censorship

Based on SHSO's answer, I wouldn't even expect retired heroes to be available in heroic boxes.

----------


## roneers

> Since it's called a "Solo", I doubt that will happen. Try not using your HU through the whole mission.


Thanks for the tip
And furious colossus cheetah
I trieed with falcon exo seven, captain america and sabretooth multiple times.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Well, I used Tuxedo Thing's mega-collect today already and he didn't get one.   But I will try that again after 8 PM tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Strangely, I didn't have him taken away after getting him through the Heroic Box.  At least not yet!



Dont get him out, if they see him they will take him!!
I lost my Agent in a mission, no warnings either. 
My friend was very mad at me because of that.

Myst

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Thx a Ton btw I think I added you yesterday


You're welcome. And you did. LOL. The only reason I clicked accept was I think I had seen your SHSO name a whole five minutes earlier on the forum. I understand the logistics behind having a squad name different from your log-in, but jeez. They all just sound the same after a while.

----------


## roneers

So I did the mission three more times using the tips you guys gave me. Still no result.
I now sent in a ticket asking if there's something wrong with the mission and for help how to win it.

Still thanks for the everyone

by the way, sorry I'm not helping out with the wiki at the moment, but everything seems done already.
If you know something which isn't done tell me and maybe I can do something too.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> So I did the mission three more times using the tips you guys gave me. Still no result.
> I now sent in a ticket asking if there's something wrong with the mission and for help how to win it.
> 
> Still thanks for the everyone
> 
> by the way, sorry I'm not helping out with the wiki at the moment, but everything seems done already.
> If you know something which isn't done tell me and maybe I can do something too.


I used coulson to do this mission! as i think that crush bot kills count towards the special bonus which helped me win ada on it in my first try!

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> So I did the mission three more times using the tips you guys gave me. Still no result.
> I now sent in a ticket asking if there's something wrong with the mission and for help how to win it.


I finally got addy on this the other day by not killing the first wave of big guys on the screen right before you get to enchantress. The little flame guys spawn forever if you don't kill the rock guys so I just slaughtered the flame guys until I was comfortably in the Addy range.

BTW I used the same tactic to get addy on Malekith(sp?)

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Based on SHSO's answer, I wouldn't even expect retired heroes to be available in heroic boxes.


Mm. Kinda poor wording there. I'd ask for clarification.

To me, boxed heroes are the ones the box is themed after. And since retired heroes _used_ to be available for gold/silver, they might still count.

----------


## roneers

> I finally got addy on this the other day by not killing the first wave of big guys on the screen right before you get to enchantress. The little flame guys spawn forever if you don't kill the rock guys so I just slaughtered the flame guys until I was comfortably in the Addy range.
> 
> BTW I used the same tactic to get addy on Malekith(sp?)


 It worked! Thanks a lot!

----------


## Arnier

Hi, I'm currently playing the Flame On (and on and on) mission and I can't get adamantium rank. So givi me please some advise how to get adamantium rank in that mission. Thanks

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Hi, I'm currently playing the Flame On (and on and on) mission and I can't get adamantium rank. So givi me please some advise how to get adamantium rank in that mission. Thanks


i would suggest always having the combo meter at x3 and dont let the fire kill anyone!

----------


## Raven

> i would suggest always having the combo meter at x3 and dont let the fire kill anyone!


The essential thing for getting Addy on any mission is not only maintaining the combo meter at 3 but having it 3 when you kill the boss, which can be tricky timing with foom. Not using your HU doesn't make a difference but only use it when the meter is at 3 or you are not getting full points for the multiple enemies your HU wipes out

----------


## Arnier

> The essential thing for getting Addy on any mission is not only maintaining the combo meter at 3 but having it 3 when you kill the boss, which can be tricky timing with foom. Not using your HU doesn't make a difference but only use it when the meter is at 3 or you are not getting full points for the multiple enemies your HU wipes out


Thanks, I finaly did it  :Wink:

----------


## sylvestro1299

Anyon notice when coulson's crushbots ko an enemy it always gives you x3 points although ur combo meter is at x1?

----------


## DeadpoolsBFF

Hey guys first time here  :Big Grin:  (long-time SHSO member though). I only just really started playing again and just got me a junkyard dog and his medals so I could get some parts to craft FFF but it seems that after about 5 minutes of being afk the parts stop working... anybody seeing this? I have the same thing with all my other sidekick effects too. Anyways great update  :Big Grin:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Hey guys first time here  (long-time SHSO member though). I only just really started playing again and just got me a junkyard dog and his medals so I could get some parts to craft FFF but it seems that after about 5 minutes of being afk the parts stop working... anybody seeing this? I have the same thing with all my other sidekick effects too. Anyways great update


Yes they have purposefully put time limit on crafting sidekicks so that no one can just get what they want overnight and have to earn it

----------


## Fang_212

> Hey guys first time here  (long-time SHSO member though). I only just really started playing again and just got me a junkyard dog and his medals so I could get some parts to craft FFF but it seems that after about 5 minutes of being afk the parts stop working... anybody seeing this? I have the same thing with all my other sidekick effects too. Anyways great update


If you see the "ZZZ's" over your head you stop collecting. They don't want you to leave your computer on all night long and get free crafting parts.

----------


## DeadpoolsBFF

Well that makes sense XD guess  I can't cheat my way to megacollect after all...

----------


## PhantCowboy

> You're welcome. And you did. LOL. The only reason I clicked accept was I think I had seen your SHSO name a whole five minutes earlier on the forum. I understand the logistics behind having a squad name different from your log-in, but jeez. They all just sound the same after a while.


The only reason my squad name is different from my Cbr name is because someone hacked me and I got banned so I had to start over Lol

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> The only reason my squad name is different from my Cbr name is because someone hacked me and I got banned so I had to start over Lol


Very good point, is there a possible way to change your CBR name?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Very good point, is there a possible way to change your CBR name?


Yes, it is possible. You may state the reason why.



> *USERNAME CHANGES*
> 
> Users cannot change their own account’s usernames. You may make a request to the administrators in the Name Change Request thread on the Q&A forum, but understand that they are under no obligation to fulfill your request as they have more important site issues that occupy their time. Requests made within a year of a previous request will be ignored. Creating a multiple account (see above) to circumvent this system may result in a ban from the site.

----------


## Eric@SHSO

Hello everyone!

Well, it was a very long weekend to say the least. I've been through every post on here/FB/Twitter/Cbox and I believe I have all the issues compiled. I'd like to address a couple issues:

1. Pigeons and Citizens not showing up: This is apparently caused by the game graphics set to "fast". Change to another setting should fix this temporarily. We are still looking at this bug.
2. Thousand Apples a Day and Flame On need scoring adjustments to compensate for stronger heroes completing the missions and only receiving Gold. This is currently bugged!
3. Existing accounts do not own Whack-A-Mole Man mission and are unable to progress in the achievements line unless they purchase the mission. We are making a code to grant this mission to everyone.
4. AGENT VENOM IN THE HEROIC BOX - I'm so sorry about this one. As of right now he is NOT in the box anymore. Several people won him and I had to remove them from their accounts. This is a pure legal matter nothing else. However, once he does release (shortly), I will add him back to those accounts. Again, sorry for drama. I had no intention of being the evil party ruiner!

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## Charles LePage

> 4. AGENT VENOM IN THE HEROIC BOX - I'm so sorry about this one. As of right now he is NOT in the box anymore. Several people won him and I had to remove them from their accounts. This is a pure legal matter nothing else. However, once he does release (shortly), I will add him back to those accounts. Again, sorry for drama. I had no intention of being the evil party ruiner!


NOOOOOO!!

Seriously, knowing he will return with no levels lost makes a big difference.

----------


## Eric@SHSO

> noooooo!!
> 
> Seriously, knowing he will return with no levels lost makes a big difference.


i'mmmm sorrrrryyyyyyyyy  :Frown:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I'll send a ticket, but while you're here I might as well post it. I got invited to the U Turned Out the Lights crisis mission and won an Ultronic Box. I went to the Villainville shop to try out two Berserker Boxes but didn't get Sabretooth. I then opened my backpack, saw that the Ultronic Box icon instead was for Berserker. Instead of closing my backpack and reopening it I went ahead like a dummy and opened the box. Well, I got nothing. Zip, zero, zilch. Guess it's partly my fault for being impatient, but still I hate this bug!

----------


## Raven

Looks like the achievement for PVP card games is broken, no matter how many I win my achievement counter won't go past 4.

----------


## Eric@SHSO

> I'll send a ticket, but while you're here I might as well post it. I got invited to the U Turned Out the Lights crisis mission and won an Ultronic Box. I went to the Villainville shop to try out two Berserker Boxes but didn't get Sabretooth. I then opened my backpack, saw that the Ultronic Box icon instead was for Berserker. Instead of closing my backpack and reopening it I went ahead like a dummy and opened the box. Well, I got nothing. Zip, zero, zilch. Guess it's partly my fault for being impatient, but still I hate this bug!


PM me your Squad Name and tell me if you still see the Berserker Box in your inventory.

----------


## Ace

Hope Superior Spider Man isn't agents only :S. Had my gold ready for him even before the update.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Hope Superior Spider Man isn't agents only :S. Had my gold ready for him even before the update.


Classification-wise SSM's in the same boat as Winter Soldier: neither pure hero nor villain, but something in between. Would be fun to have both in the same mission.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Classification-wise SSM's in the same boat as Winter Soldier: neither pure hero nor villain, but something in between. Would be fun to have both in the same mission.


it could be so! as we know there will be atleast 4 more box heroes will be coming in the near future!

----------


## Ace

> Classification-wise SSM's in the same boat as Winter Soldier: neither pure hero nor villain, but something in between. Would be fun to have both in the same mission.


Yes, yes it would. I definitely wouldn't mind him being in a box; would spend all my fractals on it.

----------


## starshapedgummy

> PM me your Squad Name and tell me if you still see the Berserker Box in your inventory.


Hi Eric. I have a question about the 20% sale for Jr. Membership going on right now. I started out as a Jr. Member not too long ago: Around June 15 or so? I want to purchase the annual subscription, but when I try to "upgrade" my subscription, it says that it will take place after my current period is over with. My question is: will I be able to get the 20% off the membership if I just hit "OK" when I get to this page: https://www.heroup.com/subscription/...iption-switch/ where it says "Are you sure you wish to update your membership account to SHSO 12-Month Membership - $63.84? Please click "OK" below to continue."

----------


## PhantCowboy

Finally crafted  Mini FFF and his badges  Yay

----------


## starshapedgummy

> Finally crafted  Mini FFF and his badges  Yay


Congrats! He was a life saver when I went all out for MODOK just before the big update.

So I was looking at Squirrel girl's wiki: http://superherosquadonline.wikispac.../Squirrel+Girl

I finally purchased her and I have two questions:

1. Does she also have a speed boost along with the damage boost for her second power? I am only getting a damage boost.
2. Does her hero up maxed qualify her in the "Highest Damage Moves" rankings? (52x6=*****

and one general question: Which hero has the strongest team damage boost that can give all allies on the screen (not just close)? Is there a different answer if you need an enemy to activate it?

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Congrats! He was a life saver when I went all out for MODOK just before the big update.
> 
> So I was looking at Squirrel girl's wiki: http://superherosquadonline.wikispac.../Squirrel+Girl
> 
> I finally purchased her and I have two questions:
> 
> 1. Does she also have a speed boost along with the damage boost for her second power? I am only getting a damage boost.
> 2. Does her hero up maxed qualify her in the "Highest Damage Moves" rankings? (52x6=*****
> 
> and one general question: Which hero has the strongest team damage boost that can give all allies on the screen (not just close)? Is there a different answer if you need an enemy to activate it?


1. If you are using Mini FFF you don't notices her speed boost
2. Yes. Edit: She is strong, but It's 52x5=260

Goliah and Iron Patriot has full damage boost to all allies on screen, Goliah don't need a target, Iron Patriot need a target

----------


## sylvestro1299

how do i eat 20 food?

Edit: Nevermind i figured it out! now only if i could open the my food window in HQ! it keeps closing by its self! i think its because of that juke box i got!

----------


## Skorpey

Hello  :Smile: 
I am new on forum. Sorry for my english but I am from Poland !
Is there any way to get vibranium ore(crafting part) for free?
EDIT: I dont see pests in daily bulge for like 2 days, can someone help me?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Hello Skorpey and welcome.

Vibranium is not free and there is no indication that it will be free in the future. You either have to buy it for 100 gold (90 for 1-year subscribers) or get it as a bonus reward for reaching adamantium in a crisis mission (2 ores  for subscribers, 1 ore for non-subscribers). The bonus reward however does not appear with all adamantium achievements.

----------


## Skorpey

Thank you for respond and Hello :P
Can u tell me the name of crisis mission with sure that it drop vibranium ore?

----------


## Pyrebomb

Welcome, Skorpey!

Any crisis mission has a chance of dropping it. But only a chance. And only if you get an adamantium ranking.

Basically, it's a big old pain in the butt.

----------


## Charles LePage

I now have every title in the store, but the achievement says I have 145 of 200 titles.  Is there no way to get this achievement yet?

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I now have every title in the store, but the achievement says I have 145 of 200 titles.  Is there no way to get this achievement yet?


There is a lot of reward titles for the achievements, I think there is more than 200 titles with all the achievements




> EDIT: I dont see pests in daily bulge for like 2 days, can someone help me?


I noticed this too

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Lucky me! I won Classic Wolverine in MrGamesRus' YouTube contest so I added him to my non-agent account. That one now has three contest heroes: Spider-Woman (Facebook), Scarlet Witch (Twitter) and now this.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Lucky me! I won Classic Wolverine in MrGamesRus' YouTube contest so I added him to my non-agent account. That one now has three contest heroes: Spider-Woman (Facebook), Scarlet Witch (Twitter) and now this.


Congrats!! Can you believe that I've won Classic Wolvie in this contest as well? lol
And I must say, I'm so in love with him!!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Congrats!! Can you believe that I've won Classic Wolvie in this contest as well? lol
> And I must say, I'm so in love with him!!


Yeah, and I didn't realize he came with a two-week membership until I checked my account, so that's why I got 4× fractals and 2 crafting parts in the missions; but the agents-only heroes are still unbuyable.

----------


## Fang_212

> Welcome, Skorpey!
> 
> Any crisis mission has a chance of dropping it. But only a chance. And only if you get an adamantium ranking.
> 
> Basically, it's a big old pain in the butt.


Curious, I've been doing "Time to take A.I.M" Crisis mission for Vibranium. Gets hairy at times trying to get Adamantium. Are there any crisis missions that are easier than "Time to take A.I.M" to reach Adamantium?

----------


## Skorpey

> Curious, I've been doing "Time to take A.I.M" Crisis mission for Vibranium. Gets hairy at times trying to get Adamantium. Are there any crisis missions that are easier than "Time to take A.I.M" to reach Adamantium?


Yeah +1  :Smile:

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Yeah, and I didn't realize he came with a two-week membership until I checked my account, so that's why I got 4× fractals and 2 crafting parts in the missions; but the agents-only heroes are still unbuyable.


I sent a ticket about that, let's hope it is a bug  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Curious, I've been doing "Time to take A.I.M" Crisis mission for Vibranium. Gets hairy at times trying to get Adamantium. Are there any crisis missions that are easier than "Time to take A.I.M" to reach Adamantium?





> Yeah +1


I suggest Modok Madness Crisis, but I don't have much experience with Crisis missions, so take more advice too.

----------


## Fang_212

I have done the Modok Madness Crisis and I think it was a bit easier. Maybe I'll have to purchase that one.  :Wink:

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

Am I missing it or is Iron Man 2020 not listed in the "heroes" section of the achievment section?

edit: ticket sent.

----------


## Ace

> Am I missing it or is Iron Man 2020 not listed in the "heroes" section of the achievment section?


I was going to work on him then I realized that too, I don't know what's up with that.

----------


## sylvestro1299

i really hope agent venom isnt agents only just got his badge!

----------


## Charles LePage

> i really hope agent venom isnt agents only just got his badge!


From which box?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I have done the Modok Madness Crisis and I think it was a bit easier. Maybe I'll have to purchase that one.


you can earn that by doing second to the last task in solo conquest!

----------


## Fang_212

> you can earn that by doing second to the last task in solo conquest!


OOhhh nice, I have to start working on those solo Achievements.

What sidekick is the most helpfull when doing missions? Currently I use Mini Fing Fang Foon.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> OOhhh nice, I have to start working on those solo Achievements.
> 
> What sidekick is the most helpfull when doing missions? Currently I use Mini Fing Fang Foon.


I use him too! but i never really summon him as exo 7 falcon is a beast! and so is monkey king if you know how to use him!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> From which box?


goblins box of tricks i think on myy 28 attempt!

----------


## Eric@SHSO

> Hi Eric. I have a question about the 20% sale for Jr. Membership going on right now. I started out as a Jr. Member not too long ago: Around June 15 or so? I want to purchase the annual subscription, but when I try to "upgrade" my subscription, it says that it will take place after my current period is over with. My question is: will I be able to get the 20% off the membership if I just hit "OK" when I get to this page: https://www.heroup.com/subscription/...iption-switch/ where it says "Are you sure you wish to update your membership account to SHSO 12-Month Membership - $63.84? Please click "OK" below to continue."


Yes, it absolutely will charge the sale price even if that sale is not active when the account switches over to the new upgraded membership.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> From which box?





> One time I saw a Wino eating some grapes. I was like 'Dude, you have to WAIT!- Mitch Hedberg


<laughs> just wait a few more days. it'll be in the store.

----------


## Cheatster9000x

Am I the only one having trouble finding "Critters"? You know the little birds and stuff?
I can't find any, and I'm meant to knock out 200 for the next achievement! 
Squad name: Roaming Cosmos Pheasant.

----------


## Eric@SHSO

> Am I the only one having trouble finding "Critters"? You know the little birds and stuff?
> I can't find any, and I'm meant to knock out 200 for the next achievement! 
> Squad name: Roaming Cosmos Pheasant.


Can you do me a favor and try setting your graphics setting to something other than "Fast" and let me know if that fixes the issue? This seems to be hardware related and not client side.

----------


## ValiantMagicalTitan

> Am I the only one having trouble finding "Critters"? You know the little birds and stuff?
> I can't find any, and I'm meant to knock out 200 for the next achievement! 
> Squad name: Roaming Cosmos Pheasant.


It was mentioned a page or two ago that they are not showing up correctly due to graphics settings. I believe that if you are set to "fast" they don't show up. Try changing whatever you're currently set to graphics-wise and see if that helps.

Edit: Eric is too fast for me.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Am I the only one having trouble finding "Critters"? You know the little birds and stuff?
> I can't find any, and I'm meant to knock out 200 for the next achievement! 
> Squad name: Roaming Cosmos Pheasant.


The problem with "critters" is that other players can scare them off. Your best bet is to get on a sidekick with the knock-out badge ability. The Bugle and Baxter have more critters AND they often have several groups of 2-3 at a time. Also, touching trees, sewers, mailboxes, etc, make the critters reset faster.

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> The problem with "critters" is that other players can scare them off. Your best bet is to get on a sidekick with the knock-out badge ability. The Bugle and Baxter have more critters AND they often have several groups of 2-3 at a time. Also, touching trees, sewers, mailboxes, etc, make the critters reset faster.


I have... It's the Eyebot.




> Can you do me a favor and try setting your graphics setting to something other than "Fast" and let me know if that fixes the issue? This seems to be hardware related and not client side.


I'll give this a shot.

EDIT: Set the graphics to simple, and critters show up. Thanks for the help.

----------


## Charles LePage

> <laughs> just wait a few more days. it'll be in the store.


Sorry, sometimes I'm like the little girl in that movie that wants the big unicorn.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Does anyone have an incomplete Submit a Ticket screen? I wanted to submit a ticket but the options section and the submit button is missing at the bottom of the page, or rather it shows then disappears, even after reloading, and it's the same behavior for IE 11 and Chrome.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Does anyone have an incomplete Submit a Ticket screen? I wanted to submit a ticket but the options section and the submit button is missing at the bottom of the page, or rather it shows then disappears, even after reloading, and it's the same behavior for IE 11 and Chrome.


I've successfully submitted tickets recently using Firefox.  I will have to experiment with the other browsers tonight.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Yay!! Don't even know how many tries I had but he's finally mine!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Slow day. Nothing has really happened, wouldn't Superior Spiderman come out this week because of the newsletter that came out a few days ago?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Yay!! Don't even know how many tries I had but he's finally mine!


ur lucky i guess only have had 29 attempts at him!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Yay!! Don't even know how many tries I had but he's finally mine!


Great job! :Big Grin:  I don't think I'll ever try for him that hard but, I might try once in awhile.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Does anyone have an incomplete Submit a Ticket screen? I wanted to submit a ticket but the options section and the submit button is missing at the bottom of the page, or rather it shows then disappears, even after reloading, and it's the same behavior for IE 11 and Chrome.


Same happened to me I would submit a ticket about it but I cant

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Am I missing it or is Iron Man 2020 not listed in the "heroes" section of the achievment section?
> 
> edit: ticket sent.


Yeah. Him and AU Ultron. I think they were probably added in after most of the coding for this update was done and they were forgotten about.

----------


## sylvestro1299

For the complete a game of whack a moloid! it says 0 of 1 games of night patrol completed! Sooo is this a visual bug?

Edit: Also which mission is the best for me to play to complete the destroy 400 enemies achievement?

----------


## ValiantMagicalTitan

> For the complete a game of whack a moloid! it says 0 of 1 games of night patrol completed! Sooo is this a visual bug?
> 
> Edit: Also which mission is the best for me to play to complete the destroy 400 enemies achievement?


Home Invasion is short and has lots of the little 1-shot kill enemies, seems that would be decent.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

I always like to play Abomination's mission when I want to destroy enemies quickly, because there are a ridiculous number of mini-modoks.  That is just my personal preference, though.

----------


## Raven

> For the complete a game of whack a moloid! it says 0 of 1 games of night patrol completed! Sooo is this a visual bug?
> 
> Edit: Also which mission is the best for me to play to complete the destroy 400 enemies achievement?


Modok mo problems is a good one, lots of mini modoks and it's pretty quick and easy too.

Edit: Doh i meant abomination's mission too, confusing when both have modok and abomination in them

----------


## spideyman

> For the complete a game of whack a moloid! it says 0 of 1 games of night patrol completed! Sooo is this a visual bug?
> 
> Edit: Also which mission is the best for me to play to complete the destroy 400 enemies achievement?


I would say Dracula mission especially with all those bats.

----------


## sylvestro1299

well thanks to modok madness non crisis i now know it gives you only 137 enemies to kill!
Edit: Dracula mission has 62 goons to kill!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I would say Dracula mission especially with all those bats.


Agreed! Plus the sounds the zombies make are too funny.  :Big Grin:

----------


## PhantCowboy

555
http://prntscr.com/3yiteh

----------


## sylvestro1299

Got my fractals down to zero for this

----------


## PhantCowboy

1st Box and I actually have BrB
http://prntscr.com/3yiufs

----------


## CenturianSpy

done without even saying a word to each other!

----------


## Raven

> done without even saying a word to each other!


July 1st... Canada Day, you're a few days early

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> July 1st... Canada Day, you're a few days early


Yeah, we should get some Alpha Flight love all up in heya.

Kind of same topic...I just realized that it was foolish of me to purchase Stealth Suit Cap this afternoon as he will prolly be on sale in a few days for firework day.

Edit: I saw a guy driving down the freeway this evening in a big pickup truck with a 5'x12' flag posted in the bed. That's Merica...mkay.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> July 1st... Canada Day, you're a few days early


Nope. Independence Day is actually a month-long celebration. AMURICAH!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> July 1st... Canada Day, you're a few days early





> Yeah, we should get some Alpha Flight love all up in heya.


I'd like Captain Canada Wolverine.

----------


## sylvestro1299

How? Just How?

.Edit: Also Eric@shso please make more destiny achievements please!

----------


## Raven

> How? Just How?
> 
> .Edit: Also Eric@shso please make more destiny achievements please!


I had that same glitch earlier today, all achievement scores were doubled. It was correct though on subsequent logins.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I had that same glitch earlier today, all achievement scores were doubled. It was correct though on subsequent logins.


i wont lie i really hoped i got the achiever title!

Edit: Yes they fixed coulsons flying!

----------


## Skorpey

So did FFF sidesick always collect golden fractals?

----------


## Pyrebomb

> So did FFF sidesick always collect golden fractals?


For the entire week they've existed? Yes. =P

----------


## Skorpey

Well just noticed that: no pests in daily bulge = double ammount pests in asgard  :Big Grin:  I don't know whats going on but like 3 days haven't got any pests in DB .__.

----------


## Spider-Prime

I finally got done the valor achievements, took the time today since it was Canada day and everything was closed, so free day, I had more time to play and just did them till I finished just now, now only 15 missions and I will be done the solo conquests. I only need 500 more achievement points to reach 5000 points. whew.

I only need 30 more levels and I will also hit 3000 squad level. What is the new max squad limit? cause the only one I need now is AU Ultron and his badge to reach max squad level.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I only need 30 more levels and I will also hit 3000 squad level. What is the new max squad limit? cause the only one I need now is AU Ultron and his badge to reach max squad level.


Counting Agent Venom, 3792.

----------


## beanroaster

I know it's not exactly a rare occurrence anymore, but still feels good to reach a milestone for the first time!

squad level 1000.jpg

----------


## Spider-Prime

> Counting Agent Venom, 3792.


Awesome, feels weird that I'm finally going to be hitting the end levels for every character. I just did it in Marvel Heroes, everyone is level 60 and almost have everyone at level 20 for this game now.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I know it's not exactly a rare occurrence anymore, but still feels good to reach a milestone for the first time!
> 
> squad level 1000.jpg


Congratulations, Roaster Of Beans!

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Got my fractals down to zero for this


Keep trying!! He's worth  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pyrebomb

Woo! After a run of really awful luck with boxes, I got Thanos on the first try!

Just four more box heroes to go...

----------


## Fang_212

When I logged on this morning I was awarded a free infinity box. Nothing good from it though, but it's a nice surprise when logging in to play.

Been playing Crisis Modok Madness and Time to take AIM multiple times, but i can't get Vibranium. Frustrating!

----------


## Ace

> Woo! After a run of really awful luck with boxes, I got Thanos on the first try!
> 
> Just four more box heroes to go...


Congrats!  :Smile: .

----------


## DeadpoolsBFF

Hey guys what am I doing wrong? I keep getting gold on Flame On (etc) and idk why... I  need adamantium for the solo conquest and I'm not dying or anything.
EDIT - Seems he's just awkward and it just needs some fast damage to keep the 3x meter on FFF so guess I'm ok  :Smile:

----------


## Fang_212

> Hey guys what am I doing wrong? I keep getting gold on Flame On (etc) and idk why... I  need adamantium for the solo conquest and I'm not dying or anything.


What I am hearing is that there is a bug when using stronger characters. Tips I picked up is Kill everything / keep your combos at x3 / Try a weaker character with strong attack combos without using your hero-up.

If you read back on previous posts many people are having problems getting Addy with certain missions.

Hope this helps.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Kill it with Fire Lol 
http://prntscr.com/3yor1z
Jk

----------


## DeadpoolsBFF

> What I am hearing is that there is a bug when using stronger characters. Tips I picked up is Kill everything / keep your combos at x3 / Try a weaker character with strong attack combos without using your hero-up.
> 
> If you read back on previous posts many people are having problems getting Addy with certain missions.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Yeah it seems that you can't really finish combos on him (as EOTE Spidey it was impossible for me)

----------


## DeadpoolsBFF

> Kill it with Fire Lol 
> http://prntscr.com/3yor1z
> Jk


This is the best option imo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Hey guys what am I doing wrong? I keep getting gold on Flame On (etc) and idk why... I  need adamantium for the solo conquest and I'm not dying or anything.
> EDIT - Seems he's just awkward and it just needs some fast damage to keep the 3x meter on FFF so guess I'm ok


I beat it with Falcon Exo 7 and Tux Thing

----------


## PhantCowboy

The troublebots in Db have not respawned in 4 days any else having this problem?

----------


## DeadpoolsBFF

I've  actually not seen any difference in pest spawns, guess I'm lucky maybe?

EDIT - Not lucky just got gold on the other FFF mission (silent rage mode)

----------


## Ace

> The troublebots in Db have not respawned in 4 days any else having this problem?


Nope they're spawning normal for me.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Hey Centurion would you mind showing us a screenshot of your 6-Digit Fractal War Chest?

----------


## the_key_24

> The troublebots in Db have not respawned in 4 days any else having this problem?


me too....

----------


## Maven

> Ok, I officially hate the 'Thousand Apples a Day' mission
> I just can't seem to get adamantium on a solo mission there. Too few enemies. (and yes, I also kill the mimics in combo x3)


It took me several tries, but I did finally get Addy on Thousand Apples/Enchantress just a few minutes ago...tried with the FF and Taskmaster, and found Taskie had the better and closer scores, and third try ended up being the charm with him. Just simply spammed his first Power Attack/Shield Charge as much as I could, against minions AND Amora, and only accidentally activated his Hero-Up twice, thankfully against a minimal amount of minions both times. Glad to have that out of the way. BTW, Flame On! and Very Bad Breath didn't give me any problems playing as Reed, but as pointed out earlier on the thread, I did make sure to keep the multiplier vs. Foom at 3x as much as possible.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Games going into maintenance...no sign of new content or if just to fix some bugs.

----------


## CaptainMarvell

Yep, I'm having this problem as well.  I just noticed yesterday when I started the "destroy 50 pests" task, but I haven't seen any trouble bots in that zone since yesterday morning.

----------


## Raven

> The troublebots in Db have not respawned in 4 days any else having this problem?


Yes same for me, haven't seen any in DB for days, other zones are ok.

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> Games going into maintenance...no sign of new content or if just to fix some bugs.


Ah dang. I was about to do the final mayhem mission for the "protect Baxter Plaza" acheivement! Dangus. Can anyone tell me how long for?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Can anyone tell me how long for?






<laughs> the haven't posted a time frame, yet.

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> <laughs> the haven't posted a time frame, yet.


Infinite maintenance would be bad for you too, bro. *chuckle*

For the record, how long do you reckon?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Infinite maintenance would be bad for you too, bro. *chuckle*
> 
> For the record, how long do you reckon?


Usually they're around 2 hours...but this was an unscheduled (to us) maintenance. We've seen these last 30 minutes to several hours.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Emergency Maintenace or A New hero?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Emergency Maintenace or A New hero?


Or, will my long-lost Agent Venom return to me at last?

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## CenturianSpy

> Or, will my long-lost Agent Venom return to me at last?


Bring back, bring back, O bring back my Agent Venom to me, to me:
 Bring back, bring back, O bring back my Agent Venom to me.

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> 


That is trolling on a godlike level.

----------


## Fang_212

Question on Titles.
Do they offer any benefit to your characters? Like added Life, etc?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> 


Centurian a new level of trolling!

----------


## PhantCowboy

Hey Squaddies!

 The game is coming down for a Super Hero Squad UPDATE! We hope to have everything back up in 1 to 2 hours!
So that means a new hero

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Question on Titles.
> Do they offer any benefit to your characters? Like added Life, etc?


nope just for the achievements with which you could earn fractals with which you could buy a mystery box and be upset you got a potion that may or may not have mission benefits like bonus damage reduced damage taken etc.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Hey Squaddies!
> 
>  The game is coming down for a Super Hero Squad UPDATE! We hope to have everything back up in 1 to 2 hours!
> So that means a new hero


i hope its agent venom i have that bully's badge! Also Charles how is his heroup?

----------


## Charles LePage

> i hope its agent venom i have that bully's badge! Also Charles how is his heroup?


It's the love child of Punisher and Mr. Fantastic.

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> It's the love child of Punisher and Mr. Fantastic.


Can... can we have pics?
*explodes from hype*

----------


## Charles LePage

> Can... can we have pics?
> *explodes from hype*


I would, but he was temporarily removed from my team.   Today's update hopefully will return him.

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> I would, but he was temporarily removed from my team.   Today's update hopefully will return him.


*burns up inside*
ARGH!
I really want Agent Venom. He's just so cool...
What kind of Movement does he have?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> It's the love child of Punisher and Mr. Fantastic.


As in is it a heavy hitting hero up like loki's or an average strong heroup like punishers with the range of mr fanatastic?

----------


## Charles LePage

> As in is it a heavy hitting hero up like loki's or an average strong heroup like punishers with the range of mr fanatastic?


Meaning a thousand venomous Mr. Fantastic like arms come out of him and shoot firearms like Punisher.

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> Meaning a thousand venomous Mr. Fantastic like arms come out of him and shoot firearms like Punisher.


Hehe sweet :Cool:

----------


## Ace

This is what happens when you fly with Reptil. It's like he rides on a ball of light, found it kinda cool. 
Achie2.jpg

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> Hehe sweet


I'm jealous now. How did you get Agent Venom? 
Please don't say he's in a box. I will flip my ----ing ---- if he is in a ------ --- box of ----s.
Fill the blanks yourself.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Congrats! .


Thanks!

Ha. I guess I'm going back to sticking to this thread. When I venture out, I get in trouble. OTL

----------


## Charles LePage

> I'm jealous now. How did you get Agent Venom?   Please don't say he's in a box.


There was a bug last weekend, where, if you got a Heroic Box from purchasing the $20 gold package, you would, or most likely would, or possibly would get Agent Venom when you opened the box.   That doesn't mean he will have his own box when he officially arrives in the game.

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> Meaning a thousand venomous Mr. Fantastic like arms come out of him and shoot firearms like Punisher.


I'm jealous now. How did you get Agent Venom? 
Please don't say he's in a box. I will flip my ----ing ---- if he is in a ------ --- box of ----s.
Fill the blanks yourself.

Also, Ace. That happens with anyone who gained flight through use of a sidekick, the same thing happens when I fly as Spidey. I'd post a pic... but dang maintenance.

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> There was a bug last weekend, where, if you got a Heroic Box from purchasing the $20 gold package, you would, or most likely would, or possibly would get Agent Venom when you opened the box.   That doesn't mean he will have his own box when he officially arrives in the game.


Ah. That makes me feel a bit better. But they'd better not say he's hero box exclusive. 
I.
Will.
Be. 
*MAD.*

----------


## Raven

> Question on Titles.
> Do they offer any benefit to your characters? Like added Life, etc?


They lighten your wallet so heroes can jump higher.

----------


## Ace

> I'm jealous now. How did you get Agent Venom? 
> Please don't say he's in a box. I will flip my ----ing ---- if he is in a ------ --- box of ----s.
> Fill the blanks yourself.
> 
> Also, Ace. That happens with anyone who gained flight through use of a sidekick, the same thing happens when I fly as Spidey. I'd post a pic... but dang maintenance.


Oh kk, well this is the first time I've seen this; when I fly with other heroes using Foom they just go into the bubble thing and fly around.

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> Oh kk, well this is the first time I've seen this; when I fly with other heroes using Foom they just go into the bubble thing and fly around.


I fly with Mini Avengers Iron Man with spidey. I click a flight spot, and he says "Whuh?", and goes into a light bubble, a "falling pose" of sorts, and flys the path, following Iron man.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Nice New Title Screen
http://prntscr.com/3yr1rb

----------


## Fang_212

Yes, but I don't see a new hero for sale.

----------


## Cheatster9000x

Awesome! New load screen! Also, how are people reading the code, and where can I find it? 
I'd like to help in codebreaking.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Yes, but I don't see a new hero for sale.


HMM, is there ANYTHING new?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Yes, but I don't see a new hero for sale.


Me Either that seems to be the only new thing

----------


## PhantCowboy

http://prntscr.com/3yr4k5

----------


## Cheatster9000x

From the FB:
"Game is up! Use the code: MOLEWHACK to receive the Whack-A-Mole Man mission!"

----------


## Fang_212

> From the FB:
> "Game is up! Use the code: MOLEWHACK to receive the Whack-A-Mole Man mission!"


Nice, to fix the Solo mission bug

But it kinda sux for people who purchased the Mission recently to bypass that bug.

----------


## Maven

> (Agent Venom)'s the love child of Punisher and *Mr. Fantastic*.


It's official: I now want to try Agent Venom whenever he is finally out and about for real in the game.

Oh, and I just made *a 'yummy sound'* upon reading that quote...the prospect of another Reed-like moveset with a better reaction time and chaining than Impy's (I'd LOVE and play with Impy more if his moveset wasn't delayed in its activation at times...boy, does that drive me bonkers) always has me licking my chops (quite needless to say).

----------


## PhantCowboy

What The Heck
http://prntscr.com/3yr6xd

----------


## sylvestro1299

Self Explanatory!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> What The Heck
> http://prntscr.com/3yr6xd


darn it everytime!

----------


## PhantCowboy

Lol but why is here there if he is not in the shop yet?

----------


## sylvestro1299



----------


## Cheatster9000x

> 


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF you beat me to it by seconds!

----------


## DeadpoolsBFF

Anti-venom mission inbound

----------


## DeadpoolsBFF

Damn patch putting depth of field on again  :Mad:

----------


## DeadpoolsBFF

So we must be on for Superior Spidey and then Agent Venom and I'm guessing a mission against anti-venom since he probably won't be playable  :Big Grin:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> So we must be on for Superior Spidey and then Agent Venom and I'm guessing a mission against anti-venom since he probably won't be playable


you mean carnage isnt anti venom an anti hero?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Anti-venom mission inbound





> So we must be on for Superior Spidey and then Agent Venom and I'm guessing a mission against anti-venom since he probably won't be playable


Anti-Venom will be playable...

----------


## spideyman

I thought I read back that ppl that finished the previous challenges got a title for that "The Challenger".  I saw someone with it but I dont see it in either of my accounts.  Is there a code for it or something?

----------


## Cheatster9000x

Untitled.jpg
Note how LIZARD is in the blacklist area.
PLAYABLE LIZARD CONFIRMED PEOPLE.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Me and Centurion created a new Cbox that will have no bullying and no cussing check it out the link is in my signature

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Untitled.jpg
> Note how LIZARD is in the blacklist area.
> PLAYABLE LIZARD CONFIRMED PEOPLE.


Playable Lizard was confirmed months ago...

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> Playable Lizard was confirmed months ago...


I meant confirmed soon. That wasn't there the last time I played that.

----------


## Spider-Prime

Must get superior Spidey! Where are youuuuu!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I meant confirmed soon. That wasn't there the last time I played that.


He was confirmed for this Spidey Theme...I'm SHOCKED he wasn't on the loading screen with Superior, A.Venom, and Anti-Venom.

----------


## Ace

Using 500 potions was tedious, but at least I got a new title.

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> He was confirmed for this Spidey Theme...I'm SHOCKED he wasn't on the loading screen with Superior, A.Venom, and Anti-Venom.


Was he? I musta missed somethin. 
Also, he was on the loading screen when you boot the game...

----------


## DeadpoolsBFF

> Using 500 potions was tedious, but at least I got a new title.


So was pressing 500 star machines
Untitled.jpg

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> So was pressing 500 star machines
> Untitled.jpg


Get a Sidekick that does it for you! That's what I'm doing!

----------


## DeadpoolsBFF

Congrats btw  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raven

> Using 500 potions was tedious, but at least I got a new title.


Yes it was tedious but I was glad the stupid growth, shrink, ghost & bag heads etc that I got from boxes actually served a purpose! My goodies inventory is so clean now.

----------


## DeadpoolsBFF

> Get a Sidekick that does it for you! That's what I'm doing!


Oh yeah I did I had my pigeon  :Wink:

----------


## DeadpoolsBFF

> Yes it was tedious but I was glad the stupid growth, shrink, ghost & bag heads etc that I got from boxes actually served a purpose! My goodies inventory is so clean now.


I've just been making masses of outhouse potions with symbiote drops  :Cool:

----------


## Ace

> Congrats btw


Thanks!




> I've just been making masses of outhouse potions with symbiote drops


I did the same lolz  :Big Grin: .

----------


## magenta

> HMM, is there ANYTHING new?


The following heroes got their powers reviewed and damage boosted: Blade, Cable, Captain America Stealth Suit (basic combo only), Ghost Rider, Gladiator Hulk, Havok, Human Torch.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Ugh I hate when this happens especially in a Crisis
http://prntscr.com/3yswti

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> The following heroes got their powers reviewed and damage boosted: Blade, Cable, Captain America Stealth Suit (basic combo only), Ghost Rider, Gladiator Hulk, Havok, Human Torch.


Havok? Yay!! Gotta test him out!

----------


## PhantCowboy

This Guy has 4 crisis cubes floating around him is this a glitch
http://prntscr.com/3yt1kq

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Lol but why is here there if he is not in the shop yet?


Maybe he'll appear after the 4 AM EDT reset. That reset is still active right?



> I sent a ticket about that, let's hope it is a bug


I sent in a ticket as well, I noticed when managing my account that it says the membership expired July 15, 2014. So this is definitely a glitch. I plan to get Loki and EotE Spidey with the membership.

----------


## sylvestro1299

What are the odds that superior Spidey is going to be a task character!? Like destiny achievements since fractals are way too easy to obtain now!

----------


## sylvestro1299

human torch's hero up got improved  :Frown:  was hoping for more!
Edit: so was cable!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Iridescent Gardener, I got a reply from Kasen saying that the agents-only items are now available, and I was given an extra day of membership. EotE Spidey and Loki here I come!

----------


## sylvestro1299

With this I have gotten star machine, crafting, potion , tree achievements!

----------


## Skorpey

How to get this rank? I don't see it in achievements ;/

----------


## roneers

> How to get this rank? I don't see it in achievements ;/


But it IS done through achievements.
You'll have to win all the valor achievements to get it.
So you should have it by now.
(If you're the mystique on the picture)

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> (If you're the mystique on the picture)


Yeah that's him; yesterday I saw his Mystique run past my Elektra in Villainville. And now that my non-agent account has the two-week membership, I bought EotE Spidey and with the XP bonus potion, tore through the missions from Whack-a-Mole Man to Breezy Riders and leveled him up to 7 in one hour. Love it!

----------


## Pyrebomb

Skorpey's avatar reminds me I want a Bamf as a sidekick. Of course, the closest we'll probably ever get is a "mini Nightcrawler."

----------


## Skorpey

> Yeah that's him; yesterday I saw his Mystique run past my Elektra in Villainville. And now that my non-agent account has the two-week membership, I bought EotE Spidey and with the XP bonus potion, tore through the missions from Whack-a-Mole Man to Breezy Riders and leveled him up to 7 in one hour. Love it!


Ahaha nice  :Smile: 

About this rank: look at this 
 shall I send a ticket to support?

----------


## roneers

> Ahaha nice 
> 
> About this rank: look at this 
>  shall I send a ticket to support?


If you're sure you haven't got it, I should.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Iridescent Gardener, I got a reply from Kasen saying that the agents-only items are now available, and I was given an extra day of membership. EotE Spidey and Loki here I come!


Glad to hear that, I got this reply as well and can't wait to buy Quicksilver.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Skorpey

Sorry, I don't understand.
So will everyone  recive free membership for one day?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> How to get this rank? I don't see it in achievements ;/


It just mean how long you've been a player, I've been playing since late 2011 but I still have a two year medallion.

----------


## Skorpey

> It just mean how long you've been a player, I've been playing since late 2011 but I still have a two year medallion.


Ohhhhh! I am playing only one year beacouse we had international problem in my country :P Thanks

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Sorry, I don't understand.
> So will everyone  recive free membership for one day?


No. Ray and Gardener both won a contest on Facebook. The prize was a two-week trial membership, but it was glitched and not letting them buy agent-only heroes. So they both sent tickets.

----------


## Skorpey

Meh  :Big Grin:  So still waiting for wasp with my gold.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> No. Ray and Gardener both won a contest on Facebook. The prize was a two-week trial membership, but it was glitched and not letting them buy agent-only heroes. So they both sent tickets.


It's actually a YouTube contest by MrGamesRus. Gardener was one of the four main winners, I won the bonus question (and was informed via e-mail).

----------


## Skorpey

Is there chance to see someone heroes by another way than achievements?

----------


## Cheatster9000x

So. As part of my work experience, I had to experiment in photoshop.
So I turned the new "between zones" loading screen into a wallpaper.
dasd.jpg
It isn't the best, but I'm still trying to get the hang of photoshop.

----------


## general miner baron

Is anyone else not getting achievements for the Creatures of the Night Mission, I've gotten adamantium several times and my achievements for the mission reflect nothing.  Also, why does Kingpin show a crisis mode under achievements, he only has a regular mission.

----------


## Skorpey

Omg I thought that FFF's MegaCollect collect every thing for one hero per 5 minutes.. it's collect only tokens or fractals or crafting parts etc.... is that bug?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Omg I thought that FFF's MegaCollect collect every thing for one hero per 5 minutes.. it's collect only tokens or fractals or crafting parts etc.... is that bug?


No it is only supposed to collect 5 tokens,10 fractals,5 crafting parts, and 1 golden fractal (depending on which zone you are in)

----------


## Skorpey

> No it is only supposed to collect 5 tokens,10 fractals,5 crafting parts, and 1 golden fractal (depending on which zone you are in)


Okay so in wich zone shall i use mega collect to have more % for golden fractal?

----------


## Raven

> Okay so in wich zone shall i use mega collect to have more % for golden fractal?


It's random

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Okay so in wich zone shall i use mega collect to have more % for golden fractal?


Just go through all of them and try to collect the fractal
Edit: What Raven said

----------


## PhantCowboy

Took a while but I did it
http://prntscr.com/3z030a
Now I gotta do 10K

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Also, why does Kingpin show a crisis mode under achievements, he only has a regular mission.


Do you think Gaz is working on one? I do.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Do you think Gaz is working on one? I do.


How much harder can they make that mission?

----------


## Cheatster9000x

Finally.
Flupping finally.jpg
why was this so difficult for me?

----------


## Raven

> How much harder can they make that mission?


Add more lag? It's almost unplayable for me as it is, all the missions that have like a rain effect are. I wish that got turned off when you have graphics set to fast.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Add more lag? It's almost unplayable for me as it is, all the missions that have like a rain effect are. I wish that got turned off when you have graphics set to fast.


i hate that lag soo much when there are 3 running guys running towards you

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Add more lag? It's almost unplayable for me as it is, all the missions that have like a rain effect are. I wish that got turned off when you have graphics set to fast.


I have never had a problem with this mission but I have a problem every time I play the second stage of Symbi Oh No I seem to be the only person who has it though.

----------


## sylvestro1299

I cant beleive i googled techician to see what that means after looking at the title i got! It was painfully obvious technician was being referred to there  :Stick Out Tongue:  SHSO im very disappointed ur not paying enough attention to your younger audience teaching them the wrong spelling of words  :Stick Out Tongue:  (just kidding but seriously fix it)

----------


## cpinheir

> I'll send a ticket, but while you're here I might as well post it. I got invited to the U Turned Out the Lights crisis mission and won an Ultronic Box. I went to the Villainville shop to try out two Berserker Boxes but didn't get Sabretooth. I then opened my backpack, saw that the Ultronic Box icon instead was for Berserker. Instead of closing my backpack and reopening it I went ahead like a dummy and opened the box. Well, I got nothing. Zip, zero, zilch. Guess it's partly my fault for being impatient, but still I hate this bug!


Ray,

When you win the U Turned Out the Lights crisis mission on adamantium, you win an Ultronic Cube, never an Ultronic Box...there's a difference! When you activate an Ultronic Cube (or any other cube you win from crisis missions) all that will happen is you get a pretty graphic floating around your character for a while. That's it....it has nothing to do with the mystery boxes. Hope this helps.

----------


## cpinheir

> How much harder can they make that mission?


You think the regular Kingpin mission is hard?? You should try Blast from the Past.....

----------


## sylvestro1299

> You think the regular Kingpin mission is hard?? You should try Blast from the Past.....


thaat mission is soo easy got ada in all tries except for team up! Kingpins mission sucks cuz if those charging guys get one hit at you its guranteed KO

----------


## Raven

> I have never had a problem with this mission but I have a problem every time I play the second stage of Symbi Oh No I seem to be the only person who has it though.


No I get that one too and it's brutal, I can barely target any enemies... it's just hope for the best and use HU as much as possible.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> No I get that one too and it's brutal, I can barely target any enemies... it's just hope for the best and use HU as much as possible.


Its terrible that's when I play that mission I always play with some other people

----------


## sylvestro1299

Didnt know there was a crisis for u turned out the lights! So i bought it and played it! and by looking at visions powers seems like he is pretty decent! Also got ada by the skin of my tooth

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Didnt know there was a crisis for u turned out the lights! So i bought it and played it! and by looking at visions powers seems like he is pretty decent! Also got ada by the skin of my tooth


Ultron crisis is definetly in my top 3 hardest crisis missions in my opinion venom crisis is the easiest

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Ultron crisis is definetly in my top 3 hardest crisis missions in my opinion venom crisis is the easiest


Really are other crisis missions that easy? What are the other 2 Skull and void, and attack of the clone bots! I never got adamantium on them and doomsday in space was way toooo hard i needed a healer to get adamantium!

----------


## PhantCowboy

Took 483 Winter Storm Potions but it was worth it
http://prntscr.com/3z3i5w

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Really are other crisis missions that easy? What are the other 2 Skull and void, and attack of the clone bots! I never got adamantium on them and doomsday in space was way toooo hard i needed a healer to get adamantium!


Attack of the clone bot is #2 #1 is Creatures of the Night Crisis

----------


## PhantCowboy

Btw can someone tell me what is the best system to take screenshots with? when I use lightshot I have to post a link because nothing comes up when I put [Img] [/Img]

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Btw can someone tell me what is the best system to take screenshots with? when I use lightshot I have to post a link because nothing comes up when I put [Img] [/Img]


after you open the image u right click and click on copy image url
Thats what you post between [IMG]...[/IMG]

----------


## PhantCowboy



----------


## PhantCowboy

> after you open the image u right click and click on copy image url
> Thats what you post between [IMG]...[/IMG]


Ok Got it thx

----------


## sylvestro1299

Okay i hate myself for getting the creatures of the night crisis mission! its a bit easier than skull and void though! but seriously the boss fight is near impossible i keep dying with exo 7 falcon everytime i do my hero up! Any body know any tips?

----------


## spideyman

> Okay i hate myself for getting the creatures of the night crisis mission! its a bit easier than skull and void though! but seriously the boss fight is near impossible i keep dying with exo 7 falcon everytime i do my hero up! Any body know any tips?


Ends of the earth spidey, try to take out morbuis first with your heroups.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Ends of the earth spidey, try to take out morbuis first with your heroups.


morbius is easy to take out! my issue is Wendigo! he does insane amounts of damage and with the were wolf and others they can do more than 410 damage!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Ray,
> 
> When you win the U Turned Out the Lights crisis mission on adamantium, you win an Ultronic Cube, never an Ultronic Box...there's a difference!


Hmm, ok, that makes sense, I guess I really do need to replace my glasses.

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## sylvestro1299

Darn it Roaming and emperor giraffe marmoset say no to people getting agent venom!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> 


how much does it cosst?
Edit: nevermind! i need to get some eyes!

----------


## Eric@SHSO

Hey Squaddies! I just posted a crazy new Weekend Event and released Superior Spider-Man! Fun fact: Superior Spidey was originally supposed to be in a box and therefore, pretty darn powerful. We pulled him out but the dev never reverted his powers back... so... well... you get it.

Right now I'm looking into this "Trouble Bot not spawning in Bugle issue." Hopefully you all used the MOLEWHACK code for the mission (sorry if you had to buy it). Feel free to post more bugs, I've gathered up all the ones I've seen on here since launch. The two crafting achievement bugs should be fixed (if you already crafted destroyer and all sidekicks).

As for Agent Venom, he is done... just waiting for THE BOSS LORD to say okay  :Smile: 

Have a super awesome weekend!

Cheers

----------


## Spider-Prime

sooo happyyyy! Love getting new Spideys.

edit.
Just saw the world event, very cool.

I was going to participate in it. But, I decided to let others go for it, since I can obtain so many fractals and I've already unlocked everything, I rather let people who have tougher times getting everything go for it.

----------


## spideyman

> Hey Squaddies! I just posted a crazy new Weekend Event and released Superior Spider-Man! Fun fact: Superior Spidey was originally supposed to be in a box and therefore, pretty darn powerful. We pulled him out but the dev never reverted his powers back... so... well... you get it.
> 
> Right now I'm looking into this "Trouble Bot not spawning in Bugle issue." Hopefully you all used the MOLEWHACK code for the mission (sorry if you had to buy it). Feel free to post more bugs, I've gathered up all the ones I've seen on here since launch. The two crafting achievement bugs should be fixed (if you already crafted destroyer and all sidekicks).
> 
> As for Agent Venom, he is done... just waiting for THE BOSS LORD to say okay 
> 
> Have a super awesome weekend!
> 
> Cheers



Can not get addy when fighting Mysterio and Silver Surfer.  Thanks for the update.

----------


## cpinheir

> morbius is easy to take out! my issue is Wendigo! he does insane amounts of damage and with the were wolf and others they can do more than 410 damage!


Wendigo may do a lot of damage, but he's easier to avoid then Morbius. Morbius zips in out of nowhere and takes a good chunk out of your health...****** to put him down first, and if the others take damage along with Morb, so much the better. 

Another thing that seemed to be helpful in this mish, I think you can throttle how fast the other bosses come out after Dracula. If you do Drac a ton of damage with a hero like EOTE spidey, then a bunch of the other bosses drop in all at once. If you damage Drac more gradually, then the other bosses trickle in one at a time, making them easier to handle. 

BTW, concerning your opinion on Kingpin and Blast From The Past Missions....I'm still surprised you think the Kingpin mission is easier. Granted, if you have some weaker heroes, those charging brutes can be tough to deal with....but they aren't too hard to avoid if you are paying attention. But with BFTP, I find the parts of the mission with Winter Soldier, and especially when all of the Hydra Four gangs up on you at once. If I don't have a bad-ass hero like EOTE spidey or at least a good healer, it's hard to come out of that battle intact.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Wendigo may do a lot of damage, but he's easier to avoid then Morbius. Morbius zips in out of nowhere and takes a good chunk out of your health...****** to put him down first, and if the others take damage along with Morb, so much the better. 
> 
> Another thing that seemed to be helpful in this mish, I think you can throttle how fast the other bosses come out after Dracula. If you do Drac a ton of damage with a hero like EOTE spidey, then a bunch of the other bosses drop in all at once. If you damage Drac more gradually, then the other bosses trickle in one at a time, making them easier to handle. 
> 
> BTW, concerning your opinion on Kingpin and Blast From The Past Missions....I'm still surprised you think the Kingpin mission is easier. Granted, if you have some weaker heroes, those charging brutes can be tough to deal with....but they aren't too hard to avoid if you are paying attention. But with BFTP, I find the parts of the mission with Winter Soldier, and especially when all of the Hydra Four gangs up on you at once. If I don't have a bad-ass hero like EOTE spidey or at least a good healer, it's hard to come out of that battle intact.


I'm sorry yeah I just noticed that for blast from the past I often use heroes like coulson's falcon white phoenix etc. But for king pin mission I use weaker heroes! Sorry if u found me bragging too much

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Thanos is enjoying his workout in Asgard.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> But for king pin mission I use weaker heroes!


Red She-Hulk solo works for me. She can dodge bull charges with her HU and I heal  her if badly injured.

Edit: Independence Day sale will start tomorrow. Happy Independence Day to all American players. It's also Philippine-American Friendship Day here.




> Celebrate this 4th of July with a sale on some of our most patriotic Heroes! From Friday July 4 through Sunday July 6, save on a few heroes donning the stars and stripes. Full list of sale heroes:
> 
> Captain AmericaIron PatriotAmerican DreamCaptain America: Super SoldierAvengers Captain AmericaBucky CapStealth Suit Captain America
> 
> See you in-game Squaddies!

----------


## cpinheir

> I'm sorry yeah I just noticed that for blast from the past I often use heroes like coulson's falcon white phoenix etc. But for king pin mission I use weaker heroes! Sorry if u found me bragging too much


Hey, no problem.....I didn't think your were bragging, I just wasn't sure if maybe you knew some secrets to make it easier to beat BFTP (other than using buffed heroes).

----------


## millsfan

"Jr. S.H.I.E.L.D. Agents can now access Superior Spider-Man one whole week before general release!"
Wait So he isn't coming out tomorrow?  So what was THIS weeks update? A NEW LOADING screen? How lame.  Superior should have came out this week and agent venom next week.  

What really was this weeks update? They could have at least fixed bugs oh man

Don't mind it though because if Agent Venom comes out in 2 weeks then I will get him next week for Early Access since I have a year membership woohoo

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> "Jr. S.H.I.E.L.D. Agents can now access Superior Spider-Man one whole week before general release!"
> Wait So he isn't coming out tomorrow?  So what was THIS weeks update? A NEW LOADING screen? How lame.  Superior should have came out this week and agent venom next week.


CenturianSpy just bought him. I checked the store. He is there ALREADY. Go and check. The only quibble I have is that if you check your squad and see his icon locked and click it it says he's not available but you can actually go to the shop and buy him.

----------


## millsfan

> CenturianSpy just bought him. I checked the store. He is there ALREADY. Go and check. The only quibble I have is that if you check your squad and see his icon locked and click it it says he's not available but you can actually go to the shop and buy him.


Ya I know he is out for early access but why didnt they just release him in yesterdays update its confusing

----------


## Ravin' Ray

It's happened before: Gaz sends an update, then adds heroes to the store a little later. How often have you seen this happen?

----------


## sylvestro1299

Whenever i mega collect and get an achievement like token seeker this glitch happens after i click okay. Eric please fix this!

----------


## PhantCowboy

Can someone give me Superior Spider Mans info for the Wiki
Here is what I need
Voice Actor:
Marvel Lore:
Fight Style:
Movement:
Combo Damage:
Power 1: Air Superiority
Power 2: Superior Kick!
Power 3: Six-Armed Fury
Hero Up:

Upon Entering:
Character Select:
Using Door:
Eating Pizza:
Citizen Greeting:
Going in Water:
Destroying Trouble-bot:
Chasing Robber:
Using Hotspot:
Using Wheel:
Visiting Shop:
Visiting Parker House:
Sitting:
Other (Ice Cream, Cheese, Unable to lift, etc.):
Solo Mission:
Mission with Other Squads:
Solo Mission Complete:
Mission Complete with Other Squads:

Power 1:
Power 2:
Power 3:
Hero-Up:

To Other Heroes:

----------


## millsfan

> It's happened before: Gaz sends an update, then adds heroes to the store a little later. How often have you seen this happen?


Not a lot.  I remember in Halloween they did this but like why?  

So do you guys feel Superior is another Spider Clone with similar Right clicks? I like what they did with Iron Man 2020 and Centurion Iron.  They dont feel like clones and have new moves, I enjoy the air movesets.  

Hopefully Agent Venom and Anti Venom also Lizard feel really cool to play as.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Not a lot.  I remember in Halloween they did this but like why?  
> 
> So do you guys feel Superior is another Spider Clone with similar Right clicks? I like what they did with Iron Man 2020 and Centurion Iron.  They dont feel like clones and have new moves, I enjoy the air movesets.  
> 
> Hopefully Agent Venom and Anti Venom also Lizard feel really cool to play as.


Although I don't have him his basic attacks are nice his p3 is very original and his hu maybe top tier depending on if it can multi hit

----------


## starshapedgummy

> Red She-Hulk solo works for me. She can dodge bull charges with her HU and I heal  her if badly injured.
> 
> Edit: Independence Day sale will start tomorrow. Happy Independence Day to all American players. It's also Philippine-American Friendship Day here.


Lol I got lucky and got a Captain America from a box....yesterday... I want to get Stealth Suit though.

I remember someone mentioning the "craft a sidekick" task and I think it got fixed. I also crafted all the sidekicks before the new update.

A team helped me get my spiderman barely into the top 10 of the regular survival mission. I don't think I'll last though lol.

----------


## Megatron

> Thanos is enjoying his workout in Asgard.


Same happened to me with Collossus

----------


## sylvestro1299

tell me how the only box for goblin i opened withoutlooking at it and closed the browser gave me goblin? my 53rd box for goblin btw!

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Not a lot.  I remember in Halloween they did this but like why?  
> 
> So do you guys feel Superior is another Spider Clone with similar Right clicks? I like what they did with Iron Man 2020 and Centurion Iron.  They dont feel like clones and have new moves, I enjoy the air movesets.  
> 
> Hopefully Agent Venom and Anti Venom also Lizard feel really cool to play as.


He is awesome, his basic attacks are similar to Iron Spider, but not a clone of Iron Spider, P1 and P2 are clones, classic Spider Swing and Flip Kick, P3 is similar to Iron Spider's P1, and his Hero Up he calls a airstrike of Spider Drones similar to FF Dr. Doom/Mysterio/Loki, but stronger, at lvl 10 is already a beast, probably second stronger Hero Up in the game at lvl 20, he is pretty darn powerful like Eric said.




> Lol I got lucky and got a Captain America from a box....yesterday... I want to get Stealth Suit though.
> 
> I remember someone mentioning the "craft a sidekick" task and I think it got fixed. I also crafted all the sidekicks before the new update.
> 
> A team helped me get my spiderman barely into the top 10 of the regular survival mission. I don't think I'll last though lol.


Craft a sidekick and craft a hero are fixed, but what I need is craft a sidekick's badge.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> He is awesome, his basic attacks are similar to Iron Spider, but not a clone of Iron Spider, P1 and P2 are clones, classic Spider Swing and Flip Kick, P3 is similar to Iron Spider's P1, and his Hero Up he calls a airstrike of Spider Drones similar to FF Dr. Doom/Mysterio/Loki, but stronger, at lvl 10 is already a beast, probably second stronger Hero Up in the game at lvl 20, he is pretty darn powerful like Eric said.


Wow! and here i was thinking this guy was original!

----------


## sylvestro1299

I guess I'll pick up american dream and super soldier cap! Those damn goblin boxes were semi worth it!
Edit: green goblin is a tricky character in the wiki was his info accurate because his fourth basic attack can hit 4 times while his fifth basic attack can hit 4-5 times again these happen most commonly in boss fights and rarely with regular fights

----------


## Spider-Prime

I can't believe there are people that are complaining that they want something for free cause of the new starter heroes and the loss of the gold on the now gone prize wheel. Fractals are better! They created a great new currency for us and lowered all the prices by a lot. I just don't get how they think the old system was better for getting currency.

I've been playing more cause I don't have to waste time on the prize wheel. I'm loving the game more so now instead of thinking of the chore I had to do to keep up with my subscription.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

MrGamesRus' video of SpOck:

----------


## Raven

> I can't believe there are people that are complaining that they want something for free cause of the new starter heroes and the loss of the gold on the now gone prize wheel. Fractals are better! They created a great new currency for us and lowered all the prices by a lot. I just don't get how they think the old system was better for getting currency.
> 
> I've been playing more cause I don't have to waste time on the prize wheel. I'm loving the game more so now instead of thinking of the chore I had to do to keep up with my subscription.


My favourite aspect is that you don't get penalized for just taking a day off now.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> My favourite aspect is that you don't get penalized for just taking a day off now.


Yeah, I used to be really anal about logging in. Now I'm much more relaxed about it ,the only thing that bothers me is that I can't get gold without buying it. Speaking of buying gold I think I might buy the 19.95 bundle.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Bought American Dream and Cap Super Soldier and still have 2 K fractals left over

----------


## PhantCowboy

Still a long way to go

But I went from 400 to 600 in 6 days so if I keep going this rate I will be back at 2000 in no time.

----------


## Megatron

> My favourite aspect is that you don't get penalized for just taking a day off now.


I occasionally don't get my log on reward though.  So far, it has happened twice.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I occasionally don't get my log on reward though.  So far, it has happened twice.


Yeah that's happened to me as well, didn't really think much about it though.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Really enjoying Superior so far. :Big Grin:

----------


## the_key_24

I'm honestly not sure I want Anti or Agent Venom now because of how amazing Supe is

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Where are spots that golden fractals appear in Asgard.

----------


## Cheatster9000x

Just bought Captain America and American Dream, alongside Rise of the Spider-Foes.
I wouldn't have bought AD if she wasn't a retired character.
Gives me a sense of acheivement...

----------


## Spider-Prime

> Where are spots that golden fractals appear in Asgard.


The 2 spots I've noticed them in, are by the strength balls and puppet house, and the other up by the world tree to the right though the door up top there.

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## PhantCowboy

Stay away from this guy

----------


## cpinheir

> Not a lot.  I remember in Halloween they did this but like why?  
> 
> So do you guys feel Superior is another Spider Clone with similar Right clicks? I like what they did with Iron Man 2020 and Centurion Iron.  They dont feel like clones and have new moves, I enjoy the air movesets.  
> 
> Hopefully Agent Venom and Anti Venom also Lizard feel really cool to play as.


Yes, he is kind of clone-y with his powers, but since he is a lot more powerful than the other spideys, I wont complain too much. I do wish they would spend a little more time considering the character and their powers and try to incorporate into their hero. For instance, Superior has his claws that he's used on occasion to drug they enemy....so that would have been a no-brainer to make a claw-stun as one of his powers or part of the combo. And BTW, I agree with you about the new Iron Men, they did a better job of making them stand out from the other ones.

While I'm complaining, does anybody else think that they botched the job on Iron Fist? Seems to me his combo attack is waaay to slow for someone who's supposed to be a martial artist supreme. I was expecting something a lot more fluid in his movements....he could have been a lot of fun to play, but with his combos as slow as they are, I rarely play him.

And finally....does anybody know how to beat the Mayhem Destroyer at better than bronze? I can't seem to do it....is there some trick to it, or a bug in the mission?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Stay away from this guy


one would think someone with DC Oringins would be a die hard DC fan! Wonder why he is trying to play this game! Also i doubt even if you give him ur info he will be able to access it because of his spelling skills(Last part intended to be a joke! Do not in any way give that DC fan access to a marvel game! DC fans are reducing in numbers as it is)

----------


## PhantCowboy

> one would think someone with DC Oringins would be a die hard DC fan! Wonder why he is trying to play this game! Also i doubt even if you give him ur info he will be able to access it because of his spelling skills(Last part intended to be a joke! Do not in any way give that DC fan access to a marvel game! DC fans are reducing in numbers as it is)


Yeah I blocked him immediately

----------


## eagle1604

> Stay away from this guy


Don`t give this guy anything. Also why would anyone call themselves DC origins when they want to play a Marvel game  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Don`t give this guy anything. Also why would anyone call themselves DC origins when they want to play a Marvel game


DC Oringins* there is a big difference :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## censorship

> And finally....does anybody know how to beat the Mayhem Destroyer at better than bronze? I can't seem to do it....is there some trick to it, or a bug in the mission?


Because they don't award enough points for defeating the boss, Destroyer and Dark Surfer won't award above bronze, and Mysterio above silver. I think it's just a consequence of them not coming from previously-released missions, but probably already on somebody's to-fix list for a future build.

----------


## Ace

I have top spot for strike of the spider foes crisis using Spiderman for the moment. Could of gotten a higher score but my mom distracted me and I died -_-".

----------


## Raven

> my mom distracted me and I died.


Maybe it's Friday afternoon tiredness, but that phrase made me burst out laughing in my cubicle - I can just picture it on a headstone.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Maybe it's Friday afternoon tiredness, but that phrase made me burst out laughing in my cubicle - I can just picture it on a headstone.


I was thinking the same thing Lol

----------


## Ace

> Maybe it's Friday afternoon tiredness, but that phrase made me burst out laughing in my cubicle - I can just picture it on a headstone.


Lolz too funny  :Smile:

----------


## sylvestro1299

One would expect that in the fourth of july there would be more captain americas!!how badly i was mistaken! Spidermans influence lives on in the daily bugle forever!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> One would expect that in the fourth of july there would be more captain americas!!how badly i was mistaken! Spidermans influence lives on in the daily bugle forever!


Lol at least I have played as them today
I found 2

----------


## PhantCowboy

Would anyone like to join me in Strike of the Spider Foes Crisis?

----------


## starshapedgummy

So I just found about the greatness of the dark phoenix.....now my new favorite character.... and to think magneto was fun...

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I have top spot for strike of the spider foes crisis using Spiderman for the moment. Could of gotten a higher score but my mom distracted me and I died -_-".





> Maybe it's Friday afternoon tiredness, but that phrase made me burst out laughing in my cubicle - I can just picture it on a headstone.

----------


## King Blade Wolf

Because of the new currency with fractals, I have picked up the box heroes.  I also bought Superior Spiderman as soon as I saw him. (So glad I was not lured into the fractal bidding during anniversary month.) So, I now have every hero including Noir and Spider Ham...but there is no way I am dropping $100 just to get AU Ultron.
What an awful move.  Basically, having that in the game will just be a way for the wealthy to show that they have $100 to throw away on 1 character and the rest of us don't.
Hope they change this soon.

----------


## Deadpool_-

Can someone help me I'm doing Solo Conquest but I'm stuck on the Onslaught Onslaught mission achievement. Every time he appears I'm never teleported to the next area. I tried refreshing the page but nothing seems to work.

----------


## censorship

It's not $100 for one hero, though. It's $100 for 11,000 gold (12,100 promo) with a bonus hero.
If you had to pay $100 to get Adam Warlock or Doctor Bong or even a new Age of Ultron model, then yeah, I'd be disappointed in the decision.
But it's just Ultron in a new colorway. A nice bonus and a better gift than Gold Wolverine or Gold Hulk, but not something you should want more than the gold itself.

Here's a test. Put $10 in a drawer every month for ten months. If after ten months you still really want Gold Ultron, then deposit the money and buy the bundle. But if you're over him, you'll have $100 to spend on something else. That's the funny thing about life. You rarely realize how little you want something until after you have it.

----------


## Charles LePage

Since one set of achievements for heroes is to get Adamantium in each mission, we should be able to see what missions each hero has gotten Adamantium in.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> It's not $100 for one hero, though. It's $100 for 11,000 gold (12,100 promo) with a bonus hero.
> If you had to pay $100 to get Adam Warlock or Doctor Bong or even a new Age of Ultron model, then yeah, I'd be disappointed in the decision.
> But it's just Ultron in a new colorway. A nice bonus and a better gift than Gold Wolverine or Gold Hulk, but not something you should want more than the gold itself.
> 
> Here's a test. Put $10 in a drawer every month for ten months. If after ten months you still really want Gold Ultron, then deposit the money and buy the bundle. But if you're over him, you'll have $100 to spend on something else. That's the funny thing about life. You rarely realize how little you want something until after you have it.


Wow what i learned was you realize how much u want/need something when u loose it or come close to loosing it!

----------


## Spider-Prime

> Since one set of achievements for heroes is to get Adamantium in each mission, we should be able to see what missions each hero has gotten Adamantium in.


yah I was just thinking that today also. I've been randomly playing with every character since the update and forgot about that, but oh well, they need to finish a ton of missions and beat mobs anyways, I'm just going to finish them one at a time with each character going one at a time though the mission list.

----------


## King Blade Wolf

> It's not $100 for one hero, though. It's $100 for 11,000 gold (12,100 promo) with a bonus hero.
> If you had to pay $100 to get Adam Warlock or Doctor Bong or even a new Age of Ultron model, then yeah, I'd be disappointed in the decision.
> But it's just Ultron in a new colorway. A nice bonus and a better gift than Gold Wolverine or Gold Hulk, but not something you should want more than the gold itself.
> 
> Here's a test. Put $10 in a drawer every month for ten months. If after ten months you still really want Gold Ultron, then deposit the money and buy the bundle. But if you're over him, you'll have $100 to spend on something else. That's the funny thing about life. You rarely realize how little you want something until after you have it.


It is for one hero though, since as I mentioned, I have managed to obtain every other hero over the last few years.
I get having Agent only heroes, since they are trying to get people to pay-to-play so they can make money.  I get having discounts and bonuses to attract people to spend even more money.  However, having something like this, only obtainable when you drop a $100 on the game, means all other players - even the ones who have been willing to pay-to-play - are blocked from completing their squad unless they are willing to invest a rather large fee for that single character.

Personally, if I had $100 to waste like that, I'd go buy entire new games and just stop playing SHSO.  
$100 would pay for 18 months of a SHSO subscription (at the 12 month discount).  In 18 months of playing, with the benefits of subscriber-Agent status, you could obtain every other character in the game.

If I were doing this as a marketing tactic, I would have made AU Ultron a character bonus given for any Gold purchase.  This would convince even subscribers to spend a few dollars more, in order to get this exclusive character, and give everyone else 1 more reason to spend some money on the game.
Or, I guess they could have made it a bit more complicated and had it so that it was any Gold purchase, if you were also a subscriber; and for non-subscribers, the price goes down for every month (or longer) you've actively played the game.

----------


## cpinheir

> Can someone help me I'm doing Solo Conquest but I'm stuck on the Onslaught Onslaught mission achievement. Every time he appears I'm never teleported to the next area. I tried refreshing the page but nothing seems to work.


Hmm strange...I just played that mission an hour or two ago, didn't have any problems like that.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Does anyone know what time on Sunday the memberships go off sale?

----------


## Deadpool_-

> Hmm strange...I just played that mission an hour or two ago, didn't have any problems like that.


Yeah it's weird. Could the achievement be completed if I joined someone playing that mission?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Yeah it's weird. Could the achievement be completed if I joined someone playing that mission?


No it has to be Solo
Hint "Solo Conquest"

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Since one set of achievements for heroes is to get Adamantium in each mission, we should be able to see what missions each hero has gotten Adamantium in.


THIS should be the number one priority for Gaz to fix the ACH system.

----------


## Spider-Prime

I just noticed that the Daily collect achievements are worth 0 points and always reset, are they supposed to be like that?

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I just noticed that the Daily collect achievements are worth 0 points and always reset, are they supposed to be like that?


Haha yeah. I realized that after three days of focusing on them. I'm guessing yes, but it seems kinda pointless.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Haha yeah. I realized that after three days of focusing on them. I'm guessing yes, but it seems kinda pointless.


Well it gives you 10 to 20 fractals yesterday megacollecting with all 45 of my heroes got me 2,500 fractals before my account got banned I got 3 to 4 K fractals a day so I think I would get twice as many if I had more heroes like most of you. So those 10 to 20 fractals will add up fast for most people

----------


## PhantCowboy

Lol

----------


## PhantCowboy

This is a weird/annoying glitch

----------


## Cheatster9000x

For some reason, I can't access the Crafting menu. I click on it, the Nav closes, and I move to where I clicked as if the Nav never opened. 
All the other buttons work, just not the crafting one...

----------


## Charles LePage

Just because no one demanded it, here's a Saturday morning update on my team/achievements:



The big hand is covering "955."

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> For some reason, I can't access the Crafting menu. I click on it, the Nav closes, and I move to where I clicked as if the Nav never opened. 
> All the other buttons work, just not the crafting one...


I discovered that in full screen the search field obstructs the tabs for titles/potions and for sidekicks. In a windowed screen it appears normal.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Well it gives you 10 to 20 fractals yesterday megacollecting with all 45 of my heroes got me 2,500 fractals before my account got banned I got 3 to 4 K fractals a day so I think I would get twice as many if I had more heroes like most of you. So those 10 to 20 fractals will add up fast for most people


Yeah. That's how I was getting so many fractals the first few days after the update. But it gets boring kinda fast and once I realized it was having me repeat it on heroes I'd already done it for...

----------


## Spider-Prime

> Just because no one demanded it, here's a Saturday morning update on my team/achievements:
> 
> 
> 
> The big hand is covering "955."


very nice, I just made it to 800 achievements done and just about at the 5000 point mark.

----------


## Raven

> very nice, I just made it to 800 achievements done and just about at the 5000 point mark.


849/5530 for me

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

I am considering getting a month of membership, but I have an important question first.

Do acheivements get the x4 bonus?  I am almost done with both of the destiny acheivement sets, and I would like to get a bonus on each of my 2K rewards.

----------


## ValiantMagicalTitan

> I am considering getting a month of membership, but I have an important question first.
> 
> Do acheivements get the x4 bonus?  I am almost done with both of the destiny acheivement sets, and I would like to get a bonus on each of my 2K rewards.


Currently the only thing that gets the 4x bonus is beating a mission. I put a ticket in last Friday about this and I've yet to hear back. The membership page certainly makes it sound like all fractals are quadrupled and I'm rather annoyed that they aren't, given the way that I personally play the game.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> Currently the only thing that gets the 4x bonus is beating a mission. I put a ticket in last Friday about this and I've yet to hear back. The membership page certainly makes it sound like all fractals are quadrupled and I'm rather annoyed that they aren't, given the way that I personally play the game.


So this is the case for everyone, I assume, and not just a glitch.

----------


## Skorpey

Hello, wich hero have biggest ammount of hp?

----------


## ValiantMagicalTitan

> So this is the case for everyone, I assume, and not just a glitch.


Yeah, seems that way. I still think they need to either change the wording on the subscription bonus page or actually quadruple everything in-game instead of just the missions.

----------


## roneers

Hey Guys!

I have something to say about the wiki.
I think we should try some combinations for voice interactions between heroes.
Especially between the newer ones, even if you don't expect them.

For example: Falcon Exo 7 talks to Wolverine and it's fun to now what they have to say.

----------


## Arnier

> Hey Guys!
> 
> I have something to say about the wiki.
> I think we should try some combinations for voice interactions between heroes.
> Especially between the newer ones, even if you don't expect them.
> 
> For example: Falcon Exo 7 talks to Wolverine and it's fun to now what they have to say.


Also Mysterio talks to Daredevil and Avengers Thor

----------


## cpinheir

I beat Blast From The Past crisis mission twice today on adamantium, and didn't receive any wintry cubes. Anybody else have this problem? Is it a known bug?

----------


## PhantCowboy

And Im here with only 532

----------


## Maven

> I beat Blast From The Past crisis mission twice today on adamantium, and didn't receive any wintry cubes. Anybody else have this problem? Is it a known bug?


There seem to be at least a couple of bugs between that and one on my end making it so that I can't get any achievements going with the Creatures Of The Night/Dracula mission. I've done that mission at least five times since the 'biggest update', including two times yesterday, and it keeps acting like I haven't done it at all. Even more strange is that it did initially count the first time I did Dracula, for if it didn't, I wouldn't have my 'Solo Conquest completed' badge. But now it says 49/665 instead of 50/665 for my mission achievements, indicating that my Dracula progress has been taken away for some cockamamie reason.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Currently the only thing that gets the 4x bonus is beating a mission. I put a ticket in last Friday about this and I've yet to hear back. The membership page certainly makes it sound like all fractals are quadrupled and I'm rather annoyed that they aren't, given the way that I personally play the game.


I kinda understand why zone-based activities don't have the 4x bonus. But I'm really annoyed that the card game doesn't. They need to add better rewards for members, either through the fractals they say we'll get, or better cards for winning. I don't really need 100 more Rise of Heroes commons. Or even rares. Thanks.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Why, oh why didn't I get this squad name for my main account?  :Frown:  It's the *PERFECT* one for me.

----------


## Spider-Prime

The achievements gave me the award for 5000 points, but when I checked.. I'm only at 4990 points. lol oh well.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Just dropped another 10k fractals onto Doc Ock without getting him or anything of note. Ugh, why does he hate me so?

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Hey Squadies, what's the diferences between Phoenix and White Phoenix? Or is just a repaint?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Hey Squadies, what's the diferences between Phoenix and White Phoenix? Or is just a repaint?


Just a repaint. Did you get Quicksilver already?

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Hey Squadies, what's the diferences between Phoenix and White Phoenix? Or is just a repaint?





> Just a repaint. Did you get Quicksilver already?


She is not just a repaint, she has the same attacks buts deal more damage in everything, and most of Phoenix basic attacks are single target, White Phoenix is all multi target

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> She is not just a repaint, she has the same attacks buts deal more damage in everything, and most of Phoenix basic attacks are single target, White Phoenix is all multi target


Did not notice that, but I hadn't played any of my Phoenixes in a long time.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Just a repaint. Did you get Quicksilver already?


Yes! I loved him, awesome just like his sister but not easy to play with.




> She is not just a repaint, she has the same attacks buts deal more damage in everything, and most of Phoenix basic attacks are single target, White Phoenix is all multi target


Thanks for the info, going to get her asap.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PhantCowboy

This will take a really Loooong Time

----------


## starshapedgummy

> This will take a really Loooong Time


Those are the type of achievements are passive. If you have FFF, you'll eventually get it. You don't have to waste your time in all 4 zones each day to try and get it. 

The "really LOOONG" ones are the ones where you have to achieve addy with all 150 or so of your heroes (if you even have that many) in EVERY mission.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> This will take a really Loooong Time


I'm NOWHERE near where you are right know i'm doing find 50 crafting items, the only problem is I get interrupted quite a lot.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I'm NOWHERE near where you are right know i'm doing find 50 crafting items, the only problem is I get interrupted quite a lot.


Im on 10K and what do you mean by interrupted?

----------


## Spider-Prime

I'm just working on the mission/heroes achievements first before doing those ones and I will just get them has time goes on.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Hmm not Bad

----------


## Cheatster9000x

Just beat the Valor Destiny Track. 
Bought 2 winter boxes, got Frankenpigeon.
Is Superior Spider-Man worth saving for? 
Or should I wait for Agent Venom? (Asking the one guy here who had him)

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Im on 10K and what do you mean by interrupted?


I get asked to go do stuff.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

*An Old Storm is Brewing Up Again*


It's been a while since this storm was off saving the community! I've been back for a couple of days now, but I just didn't want post anything yet (or make a new account for that matter). I was peeking around when I found out about the big update and how a lot of things changed around. I thought I'd give it a try and I have decided I might be back for a while now! I feel like a total newbie running around where's everything is changed. No more silvers and now fractals. I was most happy that fractals can buy whatever gold can buy. I would ask for a bigger update, but I have no clue when was the last time I played. I estimated at least before Rescue was added into the game. It's been a loooong time.

Over the past two days, I've been running missions, and getting trouble bots and stuff. I was happy that some of our friends here still remembered me and asked me to join in missions. I was happy enough to join and we did well. I was also running so achievements and getting that done.

Even though I am returning after a long break, I have some questions.

1. Im stuck on an achievement that I must switch my hero to Spiderman. The thing is that I do not have him, and he is not in store. I figured he would be a hero that would always stay in there. When should I expect him to be in the store again, if he is to return?
2. I can't remember, but when does the game starts a new day? Like to start collecting everything over again.
3. I noticed the new daily prize thing. I got one yesterday and kept playing when I noticed I could collect everything a second time. I figured it was when the game started a new day, but I never got the daily prize thing again. Even when I logged on today was well. Would I have to wait again till the next day or what should I do?

Other than that, I'm glad to be back! (Someone please remember me :P )
If you don't remember who I am, my Squad name is Masked Traveler Seamstress, who deeply regrets seamstress part.

----------


## Raven

> (Someone please remember me :P )
> If you don't remember who I am, my Squad name is Masked Traveler Seamstress, who deeply regrets seamstress part.


I remember you! Nice to see you back.

You can redeem the code RECHARGED to get spidey for free (with a few other heroes!) and the reset is at 8pm EST, at least for the daily tokens, I'm not 100% sure that all the rest is on the same schedule though.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I remember you! Nice to see you back.
> 
> You can redeem the code RECHARGED to get spidey for free (with a few other heroes!) and the reset is at 8pm EST, at least for the daily tokens, I'm not 100% sure that all the rest is on the same schedule though.


Thanks! And the code is even better! Now I'll be entertained for much longer!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Other than that, I'm glad to be back! (Someone please remember me :P )
> If you don't remember who I am, my Squad name is Masked Traveler Seamstress, who deeply regrets seamstress part.[/CENTER]


Welcome back, MTS! It was fun to run a few missions with you again!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Those are the type of achievements are passive. If you have FFF, you'll eventually get it. You don't have to waste your time in all 4 zones each day to try and get it. 
> 
> The "really LOOONG" ones are the ones where you have to achieve addy with all 150 or so of your heroes (if you even have that many) in EVERY mission.


You think that's bad, there are card achivements that require you to win 10,000 matches. With the same hero. I'm really hoping somebody accidentally added a 0 there. Not that 1000 isn't ridiculous, but it's in the "maybe I could work towards it" realm of ridiculous.

MaskedTraveler - Hi, new old person! (Or is it old new person?) Anyways. Collectables refresh at 8 PM EST, but the daily reward resets at 3 AM EST. Just like the old prize wheel. May it rest in peace.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> If you don't remember who I am, my Squad name is Masked Traveler Seamstress, who deeply regrets seamstress part.[/CENTER]


Hi there! I haven't met you before, but your squad name is very familiar as I'v seen it in the Facebook Trivia Tuesday contests and on the leaderboard of some Weekend World Events (to my knowledge). And I think I've seen you around the zones too.

Other topic, has anyone gotten Vibranium without it appearing in the missions rewards screen? I got my first crisis mission adamantium ranking ever for my alt account with The Impossible Holiday and was disappointed not to get it, but when I logged on later I was shocked and pleasantly surprised to find two ores in Giganto's and Mini FFF crafting parts list. Just one more ada win and hopefully I'll complete all four ores for Mini FFF.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Hi there! I haven't met you before, but your squad name is very familiar as I'v seen it in the Facebook Trivia Tuesday contests and on the leaderboard of some Weekend World Events (to my knowledge). And I think I've seen you around the zones too.
> 
> Other topic, has anyone gotten Vibranium without it appearing in the missions rewards screen? I got my first crisis mission adamantium ranking ever for my alt account with The Impossible Holiday and was disappointed not to get it, but when I logged on later I was shocked and pleasantly surprised to find two ores in Giganto's and Mini FFF crafting parts list. Just one more ada win and hopefully I'll complete all four ores for Mini FFF.


Nice to meet you to  :Smile: 
However, I don't think I would appear on the leader boards and trivia because I never done them, lol.

----------


## chrishb

Hi,

I was just watching the Achievement when I read two very strange or very badly translated achievements.
1.	I think this is under general activities: “Collect” the 5 Tokens with one hero 5 times A DAY! 
This isn’t possible as you can only collect them once per day. 
2.	Survival Missions: When Titans Clash: Finish this missions with Adamantium status with 50/100/150 heroes. 
This is a “Bad guys” Missions and there are no 50 Bad Guys. Also not possible. 

Suggestions?

----------


## ValiantMagicalTitan

> Hi,
> 
> I was just watching the Achievement when I read two very strange or very badly translated achievements.
> 1.	I think this is under general activities: “Collect” the 5 Tokens with one hero 5 times A DAY!


Probably just badly worded. My assumption is that you need to choose one hero and on five different days you'd need to collect all five of that hero's tokens. 

This isn’t possible as you can only collect them once per day. 




> 2.	Survival Missions: When Titans Clash: Finish this missions with Adamantium status with 50/100/150 heroes. 
> This is a “Bad guys” Missions and there are no 50 Bad Guys. Also not possible. 
> 
> Suggestions?


I believe there are other achievements that are not currently obtainable. Seems that perhaps they were thinking of the future when they made some of them.

----------


## Spider-Prime

I just realized while doing Superior Spidey's achievements, I don't think there are enough missions yet to do all of the unique missions.

I'm hoping they have some form of tracker of what missions you have done with each hero, at least on their stat page.

----------


## eagle1604

This July the 4th weekend was great I got myself Captain America The Super Soldier and American Dream and they are both really and the code that gave you the title The All American was also really nice especially when displaying on them on these two.  :Smile:

----------


## PhantCowboy

Lol Lion your in Danger                                                                                                     and very Nice Work Sylvestro

----------


## Fang_212

So I've done "Crisis Modok Madness" like 10+ times and haven't gotten a Vibranium drop. 
I assume it does not drop anymore with that mission.
Also ran "Crisis Time to take A.I.M." Also and didn't get vibranuim. But only ran that one like 5-6 times.

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> Lol Lion your in Danger                                                                                                     and very Nice Work Sylvestro


Holy Thanos! That's MrGamesRUs!

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Yes, I finish yesterday, but I got stuck in the Destiny Achievements, because I craft all the sidekicks badges before the challenge that need to craft a sidekick badge


Lion,
Did you ever get this Achievement done?
I did the same thing and crafted all the sidekick badges. I am hoping that they
come out with a new sidekick badge also.

Let me know?

Thanks
Myst

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Lol Lion your in Danger                                                                                                     and very Nice Work Sylvestro





> Holy Thanos! That's MrGamesRUs!


Yeah, MrGameRus is awesome




> Lion,
> Did you ever get this Achievement done?
> I did the same thing and crafted all the sidekick badges. I am hoping that they
> come out with a new sidekick badge also.
> 
> Let me know?
> 
> Thanks
> Myst


Nope, I'm still waiting, I crafted all to not get sidekick's badge from mystery box

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Lol Lion your in Danger                                                                                                     and very Nice Work Sylvestro


Thanks i ve been busy helping people in cbox get to the leaderboards so i havent been active lately! Also Roaming is the reason i am there! Those cbox guys are barely any help!

----------


## Cheatster9000x

For some reason I can't log in to heroup.com for some reason...

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

Hi, I've been playing SHSO since April 2013. My squad name is Commander Warrior Sparrow. Can't wait to see your posts in the future! 

Favorite Hero - Winter Soldier
Squad Level - 485 (will be improved!) 
Squad Name - Commander Warrior Sparrow

----------


## PhantCowboy

> For some reason I can't log in to heroup.com for some reason...


Im having the same problem its like my password was changed and now I cant log in
It is like this on all of my accounts when I try to log in

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Hi, I've been playing SHSO since April 2013. My squad name is Commander Warrior Sparrow. Can't wait to see your posts in the future! 
> 
> Favorite Hero - Winter Soldier
> Squad Level - 485 (will be improved!) 
> Squad Name - Commander Warrior Sparrow


I would suggest you put those in ur signature! go to settings click on edit signature and put those there! Also welcome to the community!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Hi, I've been playing SHSO since April 2013. My squad name is Commander Warrior Sparrow. Can't wait to see your posts in the future! 
> 
> Favorite Hero - Winter Soldier
> Squad Level - 485 (will be improved!) 
> Squad Name - Commander Warrior Sparrow


Welcome hope you like it here

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> I would suggest you put those in ur signature! go to settings click on edit signature and put those there! Also welcome to the community!


Thank you, thanks for the tip will do just now!

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> Im having the same problem its like my password was changed and now I cant log in
> It is like this on all of my accounts when I try to log in


Having the same problem as well. Tried changing browsers, maybe its a maintenance but they just didn't lock the page and just locked us from going into the game?

----------


## Fang_212

> Im having the same problem its like my password was changed and now I cant log in
> It is like this on all of my accounts when I try to log in


I've been in-game all morning. Game seems to be fine. Might be a different story if I log off.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Having the same problem as well. Tried changing browsers, maybe its a maintenance but they just didn't lock the page and just locked us from going into the game?


No I have some friends who are online right now and aren't having a problem

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> No I have some friends who are online right now and aren't having a problem


Wow how strange... I've been having problems for the last hour. :L

----------


## PhantCowboy

I restarted my Laptop and now it works fine  :Confused:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Nope, I'm still waiting, I crafted all to not get sidekick's badge from mystery box


I just sent Eric a memo for you. If anyone else has problems with the "Sidekicker" or "Herocrafter" Achievements, Eric is on this thread and you can PM him. I'd be glad to shoot him a memo on your behalf, too.




> Hi, I've been playing SHSO since April 2013. My squad name is Commander Warrior Sparrow. Can't wait to see your posts in the future! 
> 
> Favorite Hero - Winter Soldier
> Squad Level - 485 (will be improved!) 
> Squad Name - Commander Warrior Sparrow


Welcome!

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

Thank you everyone for the welcomes. I wonder if anyone has come across a good farming method for fractals? (Apart from achievements). 

Thanks.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Thank you everyone for the welcomes. I wonder if anyone has come across a good farming method for fractals? (Apart from achievements). 
> 
> Thanks.


Having either Giganto or Mini FFF with their gold badge power of Mega-Collect is CRUCIAL to this glorious game. BUT, running missions is by far the fastest way to fractal wealth, ESPECIALLY if you are a member (we get 4X fractal).

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> Having either Giganto or Mini FFF with their gold badge power of Mega-Collect is CRUCIAL to this glorious game. BUT, running missions is by far the fastest way to fractal wealth, ESPECIALLY if you are a member (we get 4X fractal).


Seems brilliant, gonna go farm for MFF parts. Thanks as well! I'll run some missions later because I better take advantage of the quadruple fractal prize.

----------


## Arnier

> I restarted my Laptop and now it works fine


I have the same problem you had, I tryed to restart my Laptop to, but still can't log

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> I just sent Eric a memo for you. If anyone else has problems with the "Sidekicker" or "Herocrafter" Achievements, Eric is on this thread and you can PM him. I'd be glad to shoot him a memo on your behalf, too.
> 
> Welcome!


SWEET, Thank you Centurian Spy.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I have the same problem you had, I tryed to restart my Laptop to, but still can't log


Hmm maybe try to send a ticket if you cant try restarting again

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

So I pulled a EOTE Badge out of a storm breaker box (heard the dun dun dun!) thought it was Beta Ray Bill but it was alright. He's going to be even more OP!

----------


## Fang_212

> Thank you everyone for the welcomes. I wonder if anyone has come across a good farming method for fractals? (Apart from achievements). 
> 
> Thanks.


One thing I've been doing is the "Onslaught" mission. Gives a nice reward for Fractals. Crisis missions give more, but they seem to take a long time to complete.

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> One thing I've been doing is the "Onslaught" mission. Gives a nice reward for Fractals. Crisis missions give more, but they seem to take a long time to complete.


Okay will do  :Smile:  I was doing Extremis Measures gives 192 fractals.

----------


## Fang_212

So I picked up Superior Spider-man last week. He is overpowering. 
Seems we are getting more and more heroes that are overpowered. Falcon Exo-7, Loki, End of World Spiderman.
Has any of the older characters been updated to match these newer overpowered characters?

----------


## PhantCowboy

I only got 33 from Onslaught Onslaught?
and 47 for Extremis Measures?

----------


## Fang_212

> I only got 33 from Onslaught Onslaught?


I usually get 48 fractals. 192  x4 for members.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I usually get 48 fractals. 192  x4 for members.


Oh Im not a member that's why I don't get 192

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> Oh Im not a member that's why I don't get 192


Sorry forgot to mention about the members X4.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Sorry forgot to mention about the members X4.


Lol its fine  :Big Grin:

----------


## Charles LePage

SHSO membership is truly value-added.

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> So I picked up Superior Spider-man last week. He is overpowering. 
> Seems we are getting more and more heroes that are overpowered. Falcon Exo-7, Loki, End of World Spiderman.
> Has any of the older characters been updated to match these newer overpowered characters?


Indeed, we have been getting a lot of new OP characters. But sometimes I think that it doesn't matter as there is no PVP element/competitive to the game. I'm not to sure about the old characters, but some have been buffed.

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

My gosh, the amount of boxes I have bought to try and get Green Goblin. I count 35-40. SO ANNOYING! I see everyone with him nowadays.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Indeed, we have been getting a lot of new OP characters. But sometimes I think that it doesn't matter as there is no PVP element/competitive to the game. I'm not to sure about the old characters, but some have been buffed.


The only old Op character I can think of is Classic Thor his is the same as Brb's and it is pretty strong

----------


## sylvestro1299

> My gosh, the amount of boxes I have bought to try and get Green Goblin. I count 35-40. SO ANNOYING! I see everyone with him nowadays.


it took me 54 boxes or 53 so yeah dont worry ur luck is still not worse than centurions!

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> it took me 54 boxes or 53 so yeah dont worry ur luck is still not worse than centurions!


Sucks huh? I have been trying to get it since last year......

----------


## PhantCowboy

> My gosh, the amount of boxes I have bought to try and get Green Goblin. I count 35-40. SO ANNOYING! I see everyone with him nowadays.


It took me 78 for Thanos,3 for Brb,5 for Sabretooth,5 for Green Goblin,Tman first try,37 for Doc Ock,and I gave Up on Venom after 45

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> It took me 78 for Thanos,3 for Brb,5 for Sabretooth,5 for Green Goblin,Tman first try,37 for Doc Ock,and I gave Up on Venom after 45


Uhhhhhhhh glad I'm not the only one trying for these stupid boxes. They get me all the time!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Uhhhhhhhh glad I'm not the only one trying for these stupid boxes. They get me all the time!


Lol yeah they are pretty annoying you get better luck with Card Packs

----------


## PhantCowboy

Speaking of

----------


## CenturianSpy

> But sometimes I think that it doesn't matter as there is *no PVP element/competitive to the game.*


You mean besides the card game and leaderboards?




> My gosh, the amount of boxes I have bought to try and get Green Goblin. I count 35-40. SO ANNOYING! I see everyone with him nowadays.


I went through a streak of 98 boxes without a hero...and this is when they cost us gold.

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> SHSO membership is truly value-added.


Ah! Now you're here, tell me. Is Agent Venom better than Superior Spider-Man?
Who should I get first?
And did you get Agent V back?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Ah! Now you're here, tell me. Is Agent Venom better than Superior Spider-Man?
> Who should I get first?
> And did you get Agent V back?


I am always here.  ALWAYS.  

Depends on what you want, but Superior has one of those bomb dropping finishes that eliminates enemies fast.  Both are fine characters, however.

No, Agent Venom is still "gone."  I am hoping he returns soon with all his levels intact.

----------


## Raven

> So I picked up Superior Spider-man last week. He is overpowering. 
> Seems we are getting more and more heroes that are overpowered. Falcon Exo-7, Loki, End of World Spiderman.
> Has any of the older characters been updated to match these newer overpowered characters?


Apparently they just buffed archangel who was already pretty powerful.

----------


## Fang_212

> Apparently they just buffed archangel who was already pretty powerful.


Interesting, I love playing heroes that heal the party. Especially when I play with Random people who don't like to take fruit to keep their life up  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Apparently they just buffed archangel who was already pretty powerful.


Archangel now can heal without a target, but I didn't noticed any change and his damage

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

Well, what I mean by PVP is Player vs Player. Combat like a fight between me as EOTE and you as Iron Man you would be destroyed by me. Leaderboards are different to this.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

For some reason, I have not been getting the daily prize stuff. Does anyone know why this could be?

----------


## Megatron

> This July the 4th weekend was great I got myself Captain America The Super Soldier and American Dream and they are both really and the code that gave you the title The All American was also really nice especially when displaying on them on these two.


Too bad they have never done anything for Canada Day.  And the hero with the Canadian uniform is members only.

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> Interesting, I love playing heroes that heal the party. Especially when I play with Random people who don't like to take fruit to keep their life up


9
Most random people I play with always take it when they don't need it half the time. e.g 275 out of 300 health and they pick up a sandwich which heals the most and its not necessary which leads me to dying xD

----------


## PhantCowboy

Dangit I missed the memberships sale wish I did it yesterday

----------


## Raven

> 9
> Most random people I play with always take it when they don't need it half the time. e.g 275 out of 300 health and they pick up a sandwich which heals the most and its not necessary which leads me to dying xD


They can't do that since the big update, when the health meter is full you can't pick up any fruit, same goes for stars.

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

When is Agent Venom going to be released? (estimation if possible?)

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> They can't do that since the big update, when the health meter is full you can't pick up any fruit, same goes for stars.


But what happens is if a squaddie has only minor injuries that a strawberry or banana can heal to full health but then goes for a sandwich when the former are available then that sandwich is lost to another squaddie who has more injuries and needs it more

----------


## CenturianSpy

> For some reason, I have not been getting the daily prize stuff. Does anyone know why this could be?


You're getting the bonus item, but it's just not showing. This is a known glitch they are working on.




> Too bad they have never done anything for Canada Day.  And the hero with the Canadian uniform is members only.


I agree that there should be more theme days- especially for sales. Maybe there should be some more Alpha Flighters in their roster...




> When is Agent Venom going to be released? (estimation if possible?)


Thursday @2:30 PM CST is generally a good guess.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> You're getting the bonus item, but it's just not showing. This is a known glitch they are working on.


What are the prizes usually?
Fractals and Cards?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> What are the prizes usually?
> Fractals and Cards?


Often potions or fractals. Then today my alt got the Ock Box, which gave me,

Bag masks.

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> Ofren potions or fractals. Then today my alt got the Ock Box, which gave me,
> 
> Bag masks.


Typical boxes.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

The Agent Venom contest winners list is now on FB but Gaz decided to give away 5 more because 5 of the leaderboard names were double winners.

----------


## Megatron

My alt got the EOTE badge form the daily login box but it has no EOTE Spiderman.  

I do think that all of the new heroes are starting to become too over-powered compare to the old ones.  It often happens in games; new things need to be stronger so that people buy them.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Another thing that I noticed is when I get a box, it appears in my inventory, but when I click it, nothing shows.
I bought a box today and it showed me what I got, when I went to the inventory, the same box was there but when I clicked it, nothing showed. I assumed this was a glitch.

----------


## Megatron

> The Agent Venom contest winners list is now om FB but Gaz decided to give away 5 more because 5 of the leaderboard names were double winners.


Dang it.  I was 3 posts away from making the first 150 people list.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Last two times I've played the Bullseye mission I've won Vibranium ore...

----------


## Raven

> You're getting the bonus item, but it's just not showing. This is a known glitch they are working on.
> 
> I agree that there should be more theme days- especially for sales. Maybe there should be some more Alpha Flighters in their roster...
> 
> Thursday @2:30 PM CST is generally a good guess.


I vote we kidnap Eric and force feed him beaver tails and poutine until we get Northstar and Puck.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> My alt got the EOTE badge form the daily login box but it has no EOTE Spiderman.  
> 
> I do think that all of the new heroes are starting to become too over-powered compare to the old ones.  It often happens in games; new things need to be stronger so that people buy them.


Yeah.  It is called "power creep".  It happens in collectible card games more than anything.  That is one of the reasons I fell in love with SHSO's card game (there was no power creep and every card was equal in what cost gives what attack).

I wish that heroes were as powerful in the game as they are in the comics/movies.  For example, why in the world should Falcon Exo-7 be one of the best characters in the game?  Some versions of Thor, for example, could use a boost.  BTW, I don't mean anything against Falcon; Captain America 2 might just be my favorite movie ever.  All I'm saying is that he shouldn't be better than, well, Captain America.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I vote we kidnap Eric and force feed him beaver tails and *poutine* until we get Northstar and Puck.


Poutine, poutine, let me google what it is…
Aha! So that's what it is. Never ate one when I visited Montreal years ago.

But back on topic, hey sure, why not Northstar and Puck? And Captain Canada freakin' Wolverine _who was already in the cartoon_!

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> But back on topic, hey sure, why nor Northstar and Puck? And Captain Canada freakin' Wolverine _who was already in the cartoon_!


Yeah!  I mean, they could even just make it a reskin of one of Wolverine's versions.  <awaits uproar>  :Wink:

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Last two times I've played the Bullseye mission I've won Vibranium ore...


Are you sure that was Vibranium Ore? Because Bulseye mission gives Rough Diamonds and they have very similar look

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Are you sure that was Vibranium Ore? Because Bulseye mission gives Rough Diamonds and they have very similar look


Positive. I was shocked to see it.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

Speaking of Crisis missions, we have no reason to think that they are going to have another round of Solo Conquest (for Crisis and Survival missions) anytime soon, right?
I know they are cheap, but I don't want to waste my fractals in buying them.  I am not currently a member, so 100 fractals each really adds up.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

*YESSSSS!* I won the Superior Spider-Man Weekly Adventure contest! Two extra weeks for my alt!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ace

> *YESSSSS!* I won the Superior Spider-Man Weekly Adventure contest! Two extra weeks for my alt!


Congrats man! Your comment about nearly shouting out in the office was funny. I remember when I won it with Iron Fist I felts so contented  :Smile: .

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Congrats man! Your comment about nearly shouting out in the office was funny. I remember when I won it with Iron Fist I felts so contented .


I had to content myself with a double fist pump. Man, I cannot believe my luck. Spider-Woman from Facebook, Scarlet Witch from Twitter, Classic Wolverine from MrGamesRus, and now this. I love all these freebies. And snagging the Fantastic Force bundle before the update to complete my favorite foursome. Awesome.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Positive. I was shocked to see it.


Solo or multiplayer? I need to stock up on them!

----------


## Ace

> Positive. I was shocked to see it.


Idk if the spider foes mission usually give Vibranium but I got it today when doing the solo crisis. I've also been getting Vibranium from Time to take aim crisis recently. I have like 17 Vibranium Ores currently.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Solo or multiplayer? I need to stock up on them!


4 players each time.




> Idk if the spider foes mission usually give Vibranium but I got it today when doing the solo crisis. I've also been getting Vibranium from Time to take aim crisis recently. I have like 17 Vibranium Ores currently.


All Crisis missions should regularly dole out Vibranium.

----------


## ValiantMagicalTitan

Quick question about the physical SHS card game that Upper Deck put out a few years back. Does anyone happen to know if all rares and super-rares were foiled, or is the standard where they were available in foil and non-foiled versions?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Idk if the spider foes mission usually give Vibranium but I got it today when doing the solo crisis. I've also been getting Vibranium from Time to take aim crisis recently. I have like 17 Vibranium Ores currently.


Idk what the big deal is before I got hacked I had 113 Vibranium ores and I never had any problem getting them and I still do not have a problem with them

----------


## Ace

> Idk what the big deal is before I got hacked I had 113 Vibranium ores and I never had any problem getting them and I still do not have a problem with them


I've never had any problems getting them as well. Some players rarely get it after doing missions so they say it's hard collect but I get it as easily as any other mission reward when I finish on Ada.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> Quick question about the physical SHS card game that Upper Deck put out a few years back. Does anyone happen to know if all rares and super-rares were foiled, or is the standard where they were available in foil and non-foiled versions?


Yes.  All the rares and super-rares were foils.  In the second set, Hero's Destiny, the super-rares were a special "rainbow" foil (more like a silver foil if you ask me).

If you are interested, the physical cards are really cheap at dacardworld.com.  I picked up a few boxes and introduced some buddies to the game.

----------


## Megatron

> I had to content myself with a double fist pump. Man, I cannot believe my luck. Spider-Woman from Facebook, Scarlet Witch from Twitter, Classic Wolverine from MrGamesRus, and now this. I love all these freebies. And snagging the Fantastic Force bundle before the update to complete my favorite foursome. Awesome.


I envy your luck.

----------


## Spider-Prime

> The Agent Venom contest winners list is now on FB but Gaz decided to give away 5 more because 5 of the leaderboard names were double winners.


Cool, I helped some of the people on the list to get him  :Smile: 




> *YESSSSS!* I won the Superior Spider-Man Weekly Adventure contest! Two extra weeks for my alt!


Congrats!

 I'm surprised that nobody entered a picture of Ghost Spider-man and Ghost Dr. Octopus with 2 other guys and show the same thing you did of the 2nd emote and the ghost potions.

----------


## ValiantMagicalTitan

> Yes.  All the rares and super-rares were foils.  In the second set, Hero's Destiny, the super-rares were a special "rainbow" foil (more like a silver foil if you ask me).
> 
> If you are interested, the physical cards are really cheap at dacardworld.com.  I picked up a few boxes and introduced some buddies to the game.


Thanks for the info. I actually just picked up a large lot (almost 3000 cards) on eBay and was trying to figure out if it contained what the listing stated it did. Knowing that the rares/SRs are foil definitely makes that easier.

I do find it funny that DAcardworld sells packs for $3.50, or a box of 24 packs for $12 for the Foundation set. Spend $14 for 4 packs or $12 for 24... such a hard choice.  :Smile:

----------


## PhantCowboy

Its not Coulson but its still good

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Lion,
> Did you ever get this Achievement done?
> I did the same thing and crafted all the sidekick badges. I am hoping that they
> come out with a new sidekick badge also.
> 
> Let me know?
> 
> Thanks
> Myst



They actually did release a number of new badges with this update, so I'm not sure why I keep hearing this complaint.

I don't remember every sidekick that got them, but I know Asgardian dragon was one of them.

----------


## Cheatster9000x

Has anyone ever noticed that the Daily Bugle zone has 2 shops?

----------


## spideyman

> They actually did release a number of new badges with this update, so I'm not sure why I keep hearing this complaint.
> 
> I don't remember every sidekick that got them, but I know Asgardian dragon was one of them.


You are correct did they release a few sidekicks badges with the Big Update.  I dont know about the others but I crafted all the badges that same day before I got to the achievement.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> Has anyone ever noticed that the Daily Bugle zone has 2 shops?


Yeah haha rarely ever I see anyone go in there.

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

Trying to get Mr.Fixit. Want to get him so bad!!

----------


## Megatron

> Has anyone ever noticed that the Daily Bugle zone has 2 shops?


Yeah.

Also, I hope they fix mega-collect.  I also tried the Dark Surfer, Destroyer, and Mysterio mayhem missions.  Did anyone every get adamantium on them?

----------


## Maven

> I also tried the Dark Surfer, Destroyer, and Mysterio mayhem missions.  Did anyone every get adamantium on them?


I've yet to get Addy on them...only Bronze on Dark Surfer and Destroyer, and Silver on Mysterio thanks to the extra points from the 'ghosts' of himself he summons.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I've yet to get Addy on them...only Bronze on Dark Surfer and Destroyer, and Silver on Mysterio thanks to the extra points from the 'ghosts' of himself he summons.


Same. I think the scoring on those three is busted. I'm thinking there was one other that it seemed impossible to get above silver on, but I don't remember what it was, so maybe there wasn't. Maybe one of the villainville ones? I've only played through those once.

----------


## cpinheir

> Other topic, has anyone gotten Vibranium without it appearing in the missions rewards screen? I got my first crisis mission adamantium ranking ever for my alt account with The Impossible Holiday and was disappointed not to get it, but when I logged on later I was shocked and pleasantly surprised to find two ores in Giganto's and Mini FFF crafting parts list. Just one more ada win and hopefully I'll complete all four ores for Mini FFF.


Yes, I'm pretty sure this happened to me a month or so ago. I was trying to get just one vibranium so I could craft Destroyers badge, so I ended up playing Modok crisis a bunch of times. I kept getting adamantium but never seeing the vibranium on the reward screen. And since I wasn't checking my inventory between missions, I played the mission again....and again...and again. Finally, for some off-chance reason I finally happened to check my inventory and noticed I had a multiple pieces of vibranium ore.

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

Finally got Mini FFF. Pretty handy sidekick /w gold and silver badges.  :Wink:

----------


## Megatron

> Finally got Mini FFF. Pretty handy sidekick /w gold and silver badges.


Same but I hope his megacollect will get fixed, rather than having to park your hero in the zone for 3 minutes for the entire collection to take place.

----------


## Raven

> Same but I hope his megacollect will get fixed, rather than having to park your hero in the zone for 3 minutes for the entire collection to take place.


I find it usually completes in 1:16, when you fall through the floor with 3:44 remaining on the reset timer (why such a predictable bug remains unfixed is ridiculous...), but regardless, it's annoying to have to wait for something that should be instantaneous and 1 minute is about what it takes to clear a zone manually anyway.

----------


## Catliker

opened thanos box 10 times and got spider girl -_- does anyone know some tricks to get mystery box heroes ?

----------


## Charles LePage

> opened thanos box 10 times and got spider girl -_- does anyone know some tricks to get mystery box heroes ?


Tenacity.  Commitment.  Deep pockets.

----------


## sylvestro1299

Anyone getvibranium from the boxes?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I find it usually completes in 1:16, when you fall through the floor with 3:44 remaining on the reset timer (why such a predictable bug remains unfixed is ridiculous...), but regardless, it's annoying to have to wait for something that should be instantaneous and 1 minute is about what it takes to clear a zone manually anyway.


Yeppers, 1:16 is the usual for me too. I use that time to touch trees/gumballs, chase the 'robber', or look for Impy.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> opened thanos box 10 times and got spider girl -_- does anyone know some tricks to get mystery box heroes ?





> Tenacity.  Commitment.  Deep pockets.


You forgot masochism...

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> You forgot masochism...


I nearly choked on my oatmeal with that.

Sometimes luck too.

----------


## Charles LePage

> You forgot masochism...


Indeed.  All I can say for myself is, this aberrant behavior began before mystery boxes appeared.   I bought a very large SDCC card to get Psylocke, just to make certain I had every character.  I just spent $99 on gold to get AU Ultron, just to make certain I had every character.  I've bought mystery boxes to get badges that weren't available in the store, just so my characters could get the maximum level.    

I do not recommend this behavior to anyone else, but this game tasks me.  It tasks me, and I will have it and everything in it.   Well, not everything- I don't see me getting every new achievement accomplished.  But as many as possible?  Yes!

----------


## hulkster1182

Does anyone know how to get vibranium ore without buying it? From certain missions or what? Or if anyone can point me to any kind of crafting item guide. Thanks in advance!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Does anyone know how to get vibranium ore without buying it? From certain missions or what? Or if anyone can point me to any kind of crafting item guide. Thanks in advance!


Get addy on any Crisis mission and you have like a ( I guess a 20% to 30%) drop chance

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Yeppers, 1:16 is the usual for me too. I use that time to touch trees/gumballs, chase the 'robber', or look for Impy.


I drop through the floor at 3:33, 1:26 after I megacollect

----------


## Fang_212

> Get addy on any Crisis mission and you have like a ( I guess a 20% to 30%) drop chance


I've been doing "Crisis Modok Madness" for Fractals. Did it like 10+ times and haven't gotten a Vibranium yet.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Brazil is getting Massacred

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I've been doing "Crisis Modok Madness" for Fractals. Did it like 10+ times and haven't gotten a Vibranium yet.


That's why I said a small drop chance 20 to 30

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> Brazil is getting Massacred


So true... 5-0 Germany in 29 minutes.. :l

----------


## Charles LePage

> So true... 5-0 Germany in 29 minutes.. :l


That's a very un-soccer like score.  Someone must want Brazil to riot.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> So true... 5-0 Germany in 29 minutes.. :l


I wonder if im the only person here who likes Germany?

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> I wonder if im the only person here who likes Germany?


Nope, I learn German in school so I like Germany. But still would've liked Brazil to win in their own country (the hosts).

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

On the last achievement for valor, I know I'm slow but I'm really excited!

----------


## millsfan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybTxom40buM

----------


## beanroaster

> Indeed.  All I can say for myself is, this aberrant behavior began before mystery boxes appeared.   I bought a very large SDCC card to get Psylocke, just to make certain I had every character.  I just spent $99 on gold to get AU Ultron, just to make certain I had every character.  I've bought mystery boxes to get badges that weren't available in the store, just so my characters could get the maximum level.    
> 
> I do not recommend this behavior to anyone else, but this game tasks me.  It tasks me, and I will have it and everything in it.   Well, not everything- I don't see me getting every new achievement accomplished.  But as many as possible?  Yes!


Nice Star Trek II: Wrath of Khan reference. You crafted it well, so wanted to make sure it didn't slip past unnoticed.  :Smile:

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Hello. I seem to be new around here. Just to say my name be Irritating Hurricane Ferret, in which is the same as my squad name. Lvl:666 (i know right), and love EOTE Spidey. I have been on Facebook's SHSO or Vice Versa, and MrGamesRus youtube. Also I find the wiki delightful. Nice to meet you all.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Indeed.  All I can say for myself is, this aberrant behavior began before mystery boxes appeared.   I bought a very large SDCC card to get Psylocke, just to make certain I had every character.  I just spent $99 on gold to get AU Ultron, just to make certain I had every character.  I've bought mystery boxes to get badges that weren't available in the store, just so my characters could get the maximum level.    
> 
> I do not recommend this behavior to anyone else, but this game tasks me.  It tasks me, and I will have it and everything in it.   Well, not everything- I don't see me getting every new achievement accomplished.  But as many as possible?  Yes!


I'm obsessed as well. Little did Gaz know, but getting those green check marks on those Achievements is my CRACK.




> Hello. I seem to be new around here. Just to say my name be Irritating Hurricane Ferret, in which is the same as my squad name. Lvl:666 (i know right), and love EOTE Spidey. I have been on Facebook's SHSO or Vice Versa, and MrGamesRus youtube. Also I find the wiki delightful. Nice to meet you all.


Welcome aboard!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I wonder if im the only person here who likes Germany?


I'm supporting Netherlands! But when I heard neymar was down for the tournament I was expecting Brazil to loose as their spirits would be in an all time low! Also any member over here win the world event other than me?

----------


## millsfan

Holy cow I was shocked to see this.

I was looking at older hero up videos and while watching Agent Coulson's Vignette which was posted in Mid May, at 39 seconds into the video you can see Coulson poking things in town finding impossible man.  Who would have known something like this would have been a feature we wouldn't have seen without waiting like a month later for the huge update.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7C_kuCskxO4

----------


## CenturianSpy

Take a break from the Achievements and give our "Most Wanted" thread. I just updated it with my Top 10 (or so) "S" List. I think it's *UPER*...oops, forgot the "S"

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Holy cow I was shocked to see this.
> 
> I was looking at older hero up videos and while watching Agent Coulson's Vignette which was posted in Mid May, at 39 seconds into the video you can see Coulson poking things in town finding impossible man.  Who would have known something like this would have been a feature we wouldn't have seen without waiting like a month later for the huge update.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7C_kuCskxO4


I have been so ignorant and blind!!

----------


## Raven

> I wonder if im the only person here who likes Germany?


I work for adidas so cheering somewhat for the Germans but mostly for my bonus cheque.

----------


## millsfan

> I have been so ignorant and blind!!


Right...How do we watch these videos and not see things like this?

----------


## Ace

> I'm supporting Netherlands! But when I heard neymar was down for the tournament I was expecting Brazil to loose as their spirits would be in an all time low! Also any member over here win the world event other than me?


I won too Raker, nice work man .

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I won too Raker, nice work man .


Nice! Multiplayer or solo and which crisis?

----------


## Ace

> Nice! Multiplayer or solo and which crisis?


It was the Strike of the Spider foes solo crisis.

----------


## starshapedgummy

> You think that's bad, there are card achivements that require you to win 10,000 matches. With the same hero. I'm really hoping somebody accidentally added a 0 there. Not that 1000 isn't ridiculous, but it's in the "maybe I could work towards it" realm of ridiculous.
> 
> MaskedTraveler - Hi, new old person! (Or is it old new person?) Anyways. Collectables refresh at 8 PM EST, but the daily reward resets at 3 AM EST. Just like the old prize wheel. May it rest in peace.


I don't see that achievement...I think I remember seeing a 100 or 1000 card match win...probably 100.

btw, I was also trying to get doc oc too!! Everytime I got to 500 fractals, I used it on his box...and finally after like 20-30 boxes, I've got him!!! He was also my last her for the Mystery Box 1 achievement...but when I got the achievement...it was glitched...i want my 1000 fractals i worked so hard to get!!!

Now to save up fractals for guardians of the galaxy stuff!!! I think there'll be at least one boxed hero for spiderman and one boxed hero for guardians..

Have my two fingers crossed in hopes that the box doesn't contain rocket raccoon or starlord...but it looks like it will be one or the other...

Also I'm getting tired of being invited to crisis missions and having to see my allies die right away... After a quick death, I usually leave seeing that the person isn't even trying. I can understand dying during the boss stage or if you get killed by a frenzy of enemies...but when you are just hitting your brains out with your hero and you're literally almost dead, that's not even trying.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Ok so I got ripped off 500 fractals from killing 5 villains achievement in valor. Eric, Eric, where art thou Eric!

----------


## eagle1604

[QUOTE=starshapedgummy;282614]I don't see that achievement...I think I remember seeing a 100 or 1000 card match win...probably 100.

btw, I was also trying to get doc oc too!! Everytime I got to 500 fractals, I used it on his box...and finally after like 20-30 boxes, I've got him!!! He was also my last her for the Mystery Box 1 achievement...but when I got the achievement...it was glitched...i want my 1000 fractals i worked so hard to get!!!

Now to save up fractals for guardians of the galaxy stuff!!! I think there'll be at least one boxed hero for spiderman and one boxed hero for guardians..

Have my two fingers crossed in hopes that the box doesn't contain rocket raccoon or starlord...but it looks like it will be one or the other...

I think the box will contain Ronan and not Star Lord due to the fact that we got both Cap and Falcon Exo 7 from the new movie on the shop but got the villain (Winter Soldier in a box).

----------


## censorship

I never noticed before... was Iron Spider always labeled a sidekick and not a hero?
Meanwhile, six months still has you earning gold...




Welcome box copy (for gold purchase) was also updated:

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Also I'm getting tired of being invited to crisis missions and having to see my allies die right away... After a quick death, I usually leave seeing that the person isn't even trying. I can understand dying during the boss stage or if you get killed by a frenzy of enemies...but when you are just hitting your brains out with your hero and you're literally almost dead, that's not even trying.


Kinda why I stopped accepting random invites. The players are always awful. When I started playing the game, I just accepted any friend request because I figured it was probably some dumb kid and I felt bad rejecting it. Now I've got an almost full friendlist full of mostly awful players and I don't know who to delete because most of them aren't even online that much. It'd be nice if I could at least check somebody's squad from the friendlist.




> I think the box will contain Ronan and not Star Lord due to the fact that we got both Cap and Falcon Exo 7 from the new movie on the shop but got the villain (Winter Soldier in a box).


Hahaha. No. They put Winter Soldier in the box because he was the most popular. Rocket is going to be a box hero for sure.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I never noticed before... was Iron Spider always labeled a sidekick and not a hero?


I think they meant to say you get Iron Spider AND an exclusive sidekick (Giganto).

----------


## chrishb

Awesome Game yesterday. I couldn´t believe what I´ve seen. 
Actual Joke from Germany:
Guy from netherlands to guy form germany: We are playing against Argentina today.
Guy from Germany in Response: So will we on sunday.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I think they meant to say you get Iron Spider AND an exclusive sidekick (Giganto).


Most likely. But a colon does not imply "and." A colon implies "what follows is the thing." They really need people to spellcheck things. Especially before they make huge graphics out of them.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Congrats on the contests squadies!

Look at what I found on "He's Baaack" mission, you all probably know it but I was so glad to discover it while playing!  :Stick Out Tongue: 



It gives an elemental buff.

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

Yep, Rocket will be in the box. Awesome trigger happy raccoon, everyone wants him. Boxes should be removed completely from the game. -.-

----------


## Fang_212

Was thinking Gazillion should put heroes on sale for subscribers for a week before they go into a box. I bet subscriptions would skyrocket.
Imagine they put Rocket Raccoon on sale for members only for a week only, then say he will then become a boxed hero after a week.

----------


## roneers

> Awesome Game yesterday. I couldn´t believe what I´ve seen. 
> Actual Joke from Germany:
> Guy from netherlands to guy form germany: We are playing against Argentina today.
> Guy from Germany in Response: So will we on sunday.


I'm from the netherlands and I am sure that WE are playing against germany on sunday,

also, found out that with a growth potion you're power emotes also get bigger. Look!
let's dance.jpg
Was really funny, just won him and everyone wants to dance with you when you start doing that.

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> Was thinking Gazillion should put heroes on sale for subscribers for a week before they go into a box. I bet subscriptions would skyrocket.
> Imagine they put Rocket Raccoon on sale for members only for a week only, then say he will then become a boxed hero after a week.


Brilliant idea, good for us members that deserve it after paying good money.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Yep, Rocket will be in the box. Awesome trigger happy raccoon, everyone wants him. Boxes should be removed completely from the game. -.-


If boxes go away, the game goes away. Boxes were set up to start this "Recharge" MTX (micro-transaction) so that Gaz could earn money from MORE people instead of MORE MONEY from the same people. We need the boxes, without them SHSO dies.




> Was thinking Gazillion should put heroes on sale for subscribers for a week before they go into a box. I bet subscriptions would skyrocket.
> Imagine they put Rocket Raccoon on sale for members only for a week only, then say he will then become a boxed hero after a week.


I like how they give year-long subbers 10% off on boxes better. The early release feature that they gave subbers with Superior Spider-Man will probably be status quo now, too.

----------


## Raven

> Yep, Rocket will be in the box. Awesome trigger happy raccoon, everyone wants him. Boxes should be removed completely from the game. -.-


I have less issues with boxes now that they are purchasable with fractals, which are free, rather than previously with gold that had to be bought either directly or via monthly subscription. Sure it's still disappointing to have to buy 75 boxes when your neighbor gets it on the first try, but at least it doesn't cost you anything.

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> If boxes go away, the game goes away. Boxes were set up to start this "Recharge" MTX (micro-transaction) so that Gaz could earn money from MORE people instead of MORE MONEY from the same people. We need the boxes, without them SHSO dies.


True but they do encourage kids to gamble. Plus there should be a limit on the chances (£20 or $20) maximum. e.g you will be guaranteed the box hero once you spend 2000 gold.

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> I have less issues with boxes now that they are purchasable with fractals, which are free, rather than previously with gold that had to be bought either directly or via monthly subscription. Sure it's still disappointing to have to buy 75 boxes when your neighbor gets it on the first try, but at least it doesn't cost you anything.


But seriously come on, its a real annoying period of time and gutted feeling when you waste all your money on it and you don't get the character.

----------


## Raven

> But seriously come on, its a real annoying period of time and gutted feeling when you waste all your money on it and you don't get the character.


Let's please not confuse money with the free currency in an online children's game. Fractals, quite literally, do grow on (virtual) trees.

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> Let's please not confuse money with the free currency in an online children's game. Fractals, quite literally, do grow on (virtual) trees.


Still have my own opinion. Lets say, you save up 30k fractals. And you waste it all on BOXES. £30 value. And you don't get the character. Does that 30k grow on ''virtual trees''? No. As a matter of fact it takes ages to get that. Please tell me you wouldn't be annoyed about wasting all that on boxes and not getting that character.

----------


## Spider-Prime

> True but they do encourage kids to gamble. Plus there should be a limit on the chances (£20 or $20) maximum. e.g you will be guaranteed the box hero once you spend 2000 gold.


It's no more gambling than trading cards are.

But, it really doesn't take that long to save up if you're playing the game a lot, I've been playing the game more since the update, and when it came up, I wasted over 100,000 fractals after my silver/ticket changed to fractals, which left me at 500 fractals lol, that's for going for the boxes and not getting them for a long time, but since then, I've already got back up 40,000 fractals. This is from playing 1 to 2 hours a day at most.

I'm with Raven, I'm perfectly happy with the changes they made. It's 20 times better than before.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Still have my own opinion. Lets say, you save up 30k fractals. And you waste it all on BOXES. £30 value. And you don't get the character. Does that 30k grow on ''virtual trees''? No. As a matter of fact it takes ages to get that. Please tell me you wouldn't be annoyed about wasting all that on boxes and not getting that character.


30K would buy 60 boxes, I went through a period of 98 boxes without getting a hero when the boxes were for 200 gold. That's 19,600 GOLD spent on boxes. As a member that is around ONE-THIRD of a membership year's gold (which is a lot considering the grind for tickets and the "time suck" of the prize wheel) or $175 (if you were to purchase the gold outright). So, I see the prices drastically cut for achieving a boxed hero. EVEN without this calculus, the new math shows that non-member MTX (micro-transaction gold) purchasers have FOUR times the likelihood of getting a boxed hero (because boxes are 50 gold instead of 200 gold without a change in Gaz's winning %'s). You add that with the ability to earn a box through fractal farming or winning it in the daily-bonus, Gaz has created an economy which SHOULD bring more paying customers who will get MORE content for LESS $ in the long run. SHSO also has 130+ NON-BOXED/MEMBER'S-ONLY characters that are risk-free. But, I use to hold your opinion, but now I hold the opinion that will keep this glorious game going for as long as possible.

----------


## Spider-Prime

Argh! Gazillion! Sucking my time between games! Mr. Fantastic looks "fantastic"

----------


## Eric@SHSO

> I think they meant to say you get Iron Spider AND an exclusive sidekick (Giganto).


Hrmmm, looks like the assets on the main shop page got switched to super old ones. Trying to fix these asap.

----------


## Eric@SHSO

> Ok so I got ripped off 500 fractals from killing 5 villains achievement in valor. Eric, Eric, where art thou Eric!


Checking this out! Anyone else see this issue? I have no reports of this.

----------


## Ace

I'm allowed to post this right?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Am allowed to post this right?


ooooh, I'M TELLING!!!! (everyone I know this code)

----------


## Maven

> I'm with Raven, I'm perfectly happy with the changes they made. It's 20 times better than before.


Thee and me...I already loved and was uber-addicted to this game before the 'biggest update ever'. But since said update, that love and addiction has mushroomed tenfold. I LOVE the new currency and achievement systems. There is now always something to do, obtain, and/or complete, and you can go at it at whatever pace you prefer. I also LOVE that you always get useful rewards for whatever new achievements you complete in general AND with individual characters, for which the old medal system was great for self pats on the shoulder and bragging rights, but nothing more. That's not to say that I don't feel at all for those who went out of their way to get as many of the individual character medals as possible...I know at least one or two who were/are miffed at losing those, feel sorry for them, and do think that there should have been an reward, be it a title or varying amounts of fractals, for all of the trouble put into such a task. But at the same time, character medals were never a top priority for me...Reed was my only all-Addyed hero, with the other three Core Four-ers and Dr. Doom right behind him, but held back by the fact I didn't play as them much in card games. Admittingly, my attitude about the medals would be drastically different if there had been rewards for obtaining them. The rewards are definitely where the achievements absolutely trump the medals and some.

----------


## Ace

> ooooh, I'M TELLING!!!! (everyone I know this code)


O_o LOL XD

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I'm allowed to post this right?


You shall be my best friend ! until ur usefulness is over! (just kidding)

----------


## Ace

With this code I will officially own everything in the agents only section. So glad I saved up my fractals.

----------


## Fang_212

> With this code I will officially own everything in the agents only section. So glad I saved up my fractals.


Just tried the code and it didn't work for me. I am already a member but was hoping it would tack on an extra week for me since I only joined for a month.

ERRR NEVERMIND. I put in AGENT41WEEK. Had to leave out the "E". LOL

----------


## Megatron

When did you get the e-mail?  Also, when does the code expire?  I want to use it at the last chance before expiry to get the most out of the membership.  One last question, what is the best mission for farming fractals?

----------


## Ace

I wanted this title so much and now I have it  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Raven

> I wanted this title so much and now I have it .


I'm still waiting for "The Fantabulous"

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

Where can I farm Vibranium Ore? (not monster smash).

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I'm still waiting for "The Fantabulous"


I love it. When Mysterious asked me for suggestions I asked for "The Better Than You".




> Where can I farm Vibranium Ore? (not monster smash).


Crisis missions.

----------


## Ace

> I love it. When Mysterious asked me for suggestions I asked for "The Better Than You".


Lolz what a cocky title. I was just standing next to you Centurian, you're gone now though. Could you add me? That's if you have space to spare.

----------


## Maven

> I'm still waiting for "The Fantabulous"


Even though I feel like it would have been THE perfect reward for the Crisis version of Doomsday In Space, I'm still clamoring for "The World's Greatest".

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Lolz what a cocky title. I was just standing next to you Centurian, you're gone now though. Could you add me? That's if you have space to spare.


I'm full on my friend list, but...I'm always happy to delete a random schlub for a CBR Member.

----------


## Ace

> I'm full on my friend list, but...I'm always happy to delete a random schlub for a CBR Member.


Heh, Thanks  :Smile: , I appreciate it.

----------


## Cheatster9000x

Would someone like to tell me the quickest way to 5k fractals from 1.5k in a week?

EDIT: It's for EOTE Spidey, and the code membership lasts a week.

----------


## Fang_212

> Would someone like to tell me the quickest way to 5k fractals from 1.5k in a week?
> 
> EDIT: It's for EOTE Spidey, and the code membership lasts a week.


Just run missions solo. Or with a friend. Less chance of getting less fractals from others dying in a mission.
I run the "Onslaught" mission along with using my mini Fing Fang Foon for Mega Collect. Just have to work for them.

As a member missions are x4 for fractal gain.

----------


## Megatron

Eric, would you be able to tell us when the AGNT1WEEK code expires?

----------


## censorship

As an agent,
Baxter and Asgard mayhem missions award 180 fractals each (minus Surfer and Destroyer).
Bugle awards awards 192 (including Mysterio's silver).
Villainville awards 216 (all six).
768 an hour.

Running them all five times within the week will give you 3,840 fractals.
Running them all five times a day over six days will give you 23,040 fractals.
And that's just mayhem missions. Not even daily collection or missions or random farming.

Yes, it's a free week, but...

When you go back to non-agent it will be,
45 fractals apiece of Baxter and Asgard.
48 for Bugle.
54 for Villainville.
192 per hour.
960 to run them five times. 5,760 to run them five times over six days.

Even as a non-agent 5,000 fractals a week is attainable. But man, it's so ridiculously satisfying being an agent now. Especially at the 12-month promo rate with the extra perks.

----------


## millsfan

How come they rarely post silhouettes or give hints to the weekly update? Somebody must have left the SHSO team because the facebook lacks updates.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> How come they rarely post silhouettes or give hints to the weekly update? Somebody must have left the SHSO team because the facebook lacks updates.


It's Wednesday in the US, already Thursday my time, there might not be any impending new hero release aside from Superior Spidey's general release which will be a week from early access, who which because of the code can now be bought by anyone. Agent Venom's bound to be next. And if you're a non-agent and already got EotE Spidey's badge but not EotE Spidey himself, now is the time to buy him while your membership lasts.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> As an agent,
> Baxter and Asgard mayhem missions award 180 fractals each (minus Surfer and Destroyer).
> Bugle awards awards 192 (including Mysterio's silver).
> Villainville awards 216 (all six).
> 768 an hour.
> 
> Running them all five times within the week will give you 3,840 fractals.
> Running them all five times a day over six days will give you 23,040 fractals.
> And that's just mayhem missions. Not even daily collection or missions or random farming.
> ...



Mmm, I may start doing this to raise some fractals over time.

When does the AGNT41WEEK code expires? I want to figure out when is the best time for me to put in the code.

----------


## spideyman

Random post since the old challenges were removed I think the card quest completion check marks should have been reset as well.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> How come they rarely post silhouettes or give hints to the weekly update? Somebody must have left the SHSO team because the facebook lacks updates.


Angela AKA Mysteria AKA Irrelevant Earthen Sparrow (don't know if she got to keep that account, though) did leave Gazillion (for greener pastures) and we now have Eric as our interim community coordinator. He's also an associate producer of the game so he's pulling double-duty. He has put out MANY contests (that award amazing prizes- FORTY AGENT VENOMS, for goodness sake) and has done well with Tuesday Trivia. If you want hints of future content, I recommend reading the Codebreaker report posted on our "Most Wanted" forum (link in my signature) or the Team's FB page.

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> As an agent,
> Baxter and Asgard mayhem missions award 180 fractals each (minus Surfer and Destroyer).
> Bugle awards awards 192 (including Mysterio's silver).
> Villainville awards 216 (all six).
> 768 an hour.
> 
> Running them all five times within the week will give you 3,840 fractals.
> Running them all five times a day over six days will give you 23,040 fractals.
> And that's just mayhem missions. Not even daily collection or missions or random farming.
> ...


Brilliant. Thanks man. 

EDIT: SWEET MOLEY JESUS. I skip read, and didn't realise how much i'd actually get. Wow. 20,000 fracs a week for MAYHEM ALONE.

----------


## Eric@SHSO

> Eric, would you be able to tell us when the AGNT1WEEK code expires?


July 30th!

----------


## Megatron

> July 30th!


Thanks a lot!

And yes, the Facebook page, in my opinion, is more active than ever.

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## sylvestro1299

do u think the update is for agent venom?

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

I just hope the update fixes the lack of troublebots in the Daily Bugle and Asgard.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I just hope the update fixes the lack of troublebots in the Daily Bugle and Asgard.


I've seen the Bugle devoid of bots on both accounts but imps still populate Asgard for me.

----------


## millsfan

> I just hope the update fixes the lack of troublebots in the Daily Bugle and Asgard.


Where is Irrelevant Earthen Sparrow? She always posted when Hero up went down for updates.  Eric can you please post when there is updates it is fun seeing
Come on I love knowing when it updates

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Eric can you please post when there is updates it is fun seeing
> Come on I love knowing when it updates


I take it you're the type of player who like to dive right in after  an update to relish all the newfangled content?

----------


## censorship

Anti-Venomous Box? Lizard Box (Terrarium)?

I think not seeing pests respawn is a bug related to the achievements. I have a non-agent account that I barely play anymore but it's spawning Bugle pests normally. Meanwhile, my regular account that finished the Valor tree isn't seeing Bugle pests at all.

----------


## cpinheir

> Would someone like to tell me the quickest way to 5k fractals from 1.5k in a week?
> 
> EDIT: It's for EOTE Spidey, and the code membership lasts a week.


Do the mayhem missions...they don't give as much XP, but the fractals-awarded/mission-completion-time ratio is better than regular missions. With mini fin fang foom at my side, I can take finish a mayhem mission in a minute or less. Also, be sure to collect the fractals for your heroes using mega-collect every day. Finally, complete as many of the achivements as you can, particularly the ones that award you 1000 fractals. 

Good luck!

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

*"Heroup.com is temporarily down for maintenance.

Thank you,

The Super Hero Squad Online Team"*

*Thoughts*

*Bug Fixes
*Agent Venom (definitely not Anti-Venom yet.)
*Box for Lizard?
or
*Some new Mission

Leave Thoughts to what is in this update as it was not announced.

----------


## beanroaster

> I just hope the update fixes the lack of troublebots in the Daily Bugle and Asgard.


I just logged into my kid's account and was shocked to see troublebots all over Daily Bugle. I haven't seen one in weeks on my main account. This was on the same computer with the same graphics settings, so apparently that isn't the issue. My account is an agent account and his is not, so maybe that's the issue?

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> 


Hero Up is personally trying. Makes it look like its easy to get heroes these days. :P

----------


## Megatron

> Do the mayhem missions...they don't give as much XP, but the fractals-awarded/mission-completion-time ratio is better than regular missions. With mini fin fang foom at my side, I can take finish a mayhem mission in a minute or less. Also, be sure to collect the fractals for your heroes using mega-collect every day. Finally, complete as many of the achievements as you can, particularly the ones that award you 1000 fractals. 
> 
> Good luck!


Two other fast ways to take the bosses:

Mini Warmachine with badges

Blue Mimic (in combination with a hero who has a powerful hero up) (e.g. Falcon exo-7--> just go in, use the Energy boost while doing your combo, HU, and done.)

----------


## millsfan

> I take it you're the type of player who like to dive right in after  an update to relish all the newfangled content?


I want agent venom.  I always want to know when the update will be because I want to see whats new

----------


## Megatron

> *"Heroup.com is temporarily down for maintenance.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> The Super Hero Squad Online Team"*
> 
> *Thoughts*
> 
> *Bug Fixes
> ...


I would guess bug fixes and Agent Venom

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Many Squaddies have expressed tons of feedback on the "Members 4x Fractal Bonus" in "missions only" stating things like, "Hey SHSO! What if I mostly play in the social areas? I should get a bonus!" Well, guess what? We listened. SHIELD Agents will now receive the 4X Fractal Bonus on ALL social space activities! Destroy a Troublebot, get 4 Fractals instead of 1. Pick up 1 Fractal you will receive 4! And yes... if you find the glorious Golden Fractal you will receive 40 instead of 10! Enjoy

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I would guess bug fixes and Agent Venom


Armored Spider-Man should also be switched out as the featured hero of the week either with this update or soon. As for Agent Venom, he's likely going to be agents-only for one week (but then many non-agent players will use the 1-week code right away) before general availability.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Did you miss out on the old "Challenge" heroes?! Don't worry because they are all going to be in the store and ON SALE!

----------


## millsfan

> Did you miss out on the old "Challenge" heroes?! Don't worry because they are all going to be in the store and ON SALE!


What's next they just give us heroes for free?  With the low prices 4 times fractals and not needing to buy gold its so easy to get everything...Why are they posting so much about the update on facebook if the game isn't even up now?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Here are the links for those announcements:

https://www.facebook.com/SuperHeroSq...772532/?type=1


https://www.facebook.com/SuperHeroSq...771806/?type=1

----------


## millsfan

That is weird they are in the store.

----------


## Ace

> Here are the links for those announcements:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SuperHeroSq...772532/?type=1
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SuperHeroSq...771806/?type=1


The generosity level is over 9000.

----------


## millsfan

Who was the person who started making the updates so late I dont like this

----------


## Megatron

> Why are they posting so much about the update on facebook if the game isn't even up now?



Didn't you just say a few posts ago that you want them to post updates on Facebook so you know what is coming?

----------


## millsfan

> Didn't you just say a few posts ago that you want them to post updates on Facebook so you know what is coming?


No I liked when Earthen Sparrow would just put the Time not spoilers

----------


## starshapedgummy

I'm so happy with the 4x fractals on all events... I was thinking about ending my subscription...but I think one one year sub will be good...cuz one year from now, we'd have had the next avengers movie.... 

can't wait to see agent venom and others.

----------


## ValiantMagicalTitan

> Many Squaddies have expressed tons of feedback on the "Members 4x Fractal Bonus" in "missions only" stating things like, "Hey SHSO! What if I mostly play in the social areas? I should get a bonus!" Well, guess what? We listened. SHIELD Agents will now receive the 4X Fractal Bonus on ALL social space activities! Destroy a Troublebot, get 4 Fractals instead of 1. Pick up 1 Fractal you will receive 4! And yes... if you find the glorious Golden Fractal you will receive 40 instead of 10! Enjoy


Thank goodness! I'm in this exact situation - I'll often step away from the game unexpectedly (I have one kid already and have a baby on the way, and a wife that works second shift, so interruptions abound - I also manage to play inbetween calls at work) so this is exactly what I was wanting (and expecting, given the fact it didn't say for missions only).

----------


## Megatron

I wish I had crafted FFF earlier.  I crafted him yesterday and my fractal stock is just going up at an incredible rate.

----------


## Megatron

I have a question.  Was the AGNT41WEEK code only meant for people who didn't log on for a long time or everyone because I always get the newsletter (except this one).

----------


## ValiantMagicalTitan

Game seems to be back up, loading up for me now.

Edit: Yup, I'm in, and fractal gains are properly quadrupled as a subscriber. Even 10 stars give you 4 fractals.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

No Agent Venom Man this sucks.

----------


## millsfan

Wow they didnt even fix the Daily Bugle bug.  I suppose they have no more trouble bots because I SMASH ALL OF THEM!

----------


## millsfan

> No Agent Venom Man this sucks.


I know its stupid how everyone knows how he is done and many have played as him and they are putting him off so much.  Shouldn't they try to release cool stuff while kids are playing while there is no school?  He must be like agent only or rarer because clearly they didnt release him because of the 1 week membership.  Such a let down Im a member for a year so I dont need this code I waited for agent venom all day

----------


## Eric@SHSO

> Game seems to be back up, loading up for me now.
> 
> Edit: Yup, I'm in, and fractal gains are properly quadrupled as a subscriber. Even 10 stars give you 4 fractals.


Sounds like a party?!

----------


## millsfan

> Sounds like a party?!


Eric why is agent venom being out being put off if he has been done

----------


## Ravin' Ray

It's still Wednesday in the US. Weren't new heroes added Thursday or Friday midnight Pacific in the past (when the Prize Wheel would also reset)? I think Gaz will fix the day of the week for new releases and will not have them immediately show in the update. Is the featured hero new yet?

----------


## millsfan

> It's still Wednesday in the US. Weren't new heroes added Thursday or Friday midnight Pacific in the past (when the Prize Wheel would also reset)? I think Gaz will fix the day of the week for new releases and will not have them immediately show in the update. Is the featured hero new yet?


This is the biggest hit in the face.  I don't like this because I wait for the update then there is no hero and Im mad all night then the next day they release a hero and its like well that would have been cool yesterday.  Why do they do that

----------


## Eric@SHSO

> Eric why is agent venom being out being put off if he has been done


Hey Millsfan!

I know you guys are really itching for Agent Venom, and very sorry he has not been released. Although I can't really explain in details, you must know the approval and release process is not entirely in SHSO's hands (sadly). You are right, he is done, but we are literally just sitting waiting for the release process to complete. This is something we at Gazillion have no control over, but is a necessary process for legal purposes. When the time comes and he goes through with the approval, I can immediately press a magic button to release him.

Again, I'm sorry he hasn't come out yet, but there is no other reason for his delay than, "I legally can not release him yet."

- Eric

----------


## spideyman

> Wow they didnt even fix the Daily Bugle bug.  I suppose they have no more trouble bots because I SMASH ALL OF THEM!


They are spawning in the Baxter Plaza at a super fast rate, even faster than it used to be.  After I have missed the Mayhem in the Daily I hang out there to start getting some troubles taken care of.

----------


## millsfan

> Hey Millsfan!
> 
> I know you guys are really itching for Agent Venom, and very sorry he has not been released. Although I can't really explain in details, you must know the approval and release process is not entirely in SHSO's hands (sadly). You are right, he is done, but we are literally just sitting waiting for the release process to complete. This is something we at Gazillion have no control over, but is a necessary process for legal purposes. When the time comes and he goes through with the approval, I can immediately press a magic button to release him.
> 
> Again, I'm sorry he hasn't come out yet, but there is no other reason for his delay than, "I legally can not release him yet."
> 
> - Eric


Thats what I thought, I knew it takes a while for people to give an OK on the characters.  Who has to OK it? MARVEL?  
Also whats the deal with Carnage? Who owns the right to him because Sparrow told me he couldn't be in Hero Up because of something like not having the right to use Carnage.  Was it this or did Hero Up not want him in the game?  I thought if he could be in the game he would come out with the Spidey Theme.  It's really bad how were in July and only 1 hero of the Summer theme came out.  Im thinking the Sinister Summer last year was more exciting.  THe updates are really late now also which leaves me waiting longer in the day to see what's new.

----------


## ValiantMagicalTitan

> This is the biggest hit in the face.  I don't like this because I wait for the update then there is no hero and Im mad all night then the next day they release a hero and its like well that would have been cool yesterday.  Why do they do that


Purely a guess here, but they might do it for a number of reasons. Could be that the timing of the new hero (and other things like the weekly sales) is all pre-programmed in to kick off at a certain time (similar to the scheduled daily resets). Downtimes are always nebulous as far as when they will be back up, so it could be that they are trying to simply standardize times. Could also be that they give that 12-24 hours between the patch and the hero release so that they can make sure that the patch is fine on live servers - no matter how much you do testing and QA there can always be bugs rolling it out to a live environment. I suppose it might even be contractual that they can't release certain characters before a certain time, so that by doing maintenance early it helps guarantee that they are available as soon as possible. I'm sure there is a reason, be it technical or business-related.

Edit: Hey, I was right, it does sound contractual.

----------


## Eric@SHSO

You guys should know that everyone on this entire team would love to give a Hero every single week, if we could  :Smile:

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

I'd rather get a villain a week. SHSO needs more Juggernaut!

----------


## millsfan

> You guys should know that everyone on this entire team would love to give a Hero every single week, if we could


Well no we don't expect that but he would have been out if it were like usual.  When they are done it usually doesn't take this long to get an OK.  Btw eric could you let the dev team know,  Not sure if its a specific mission or the combo itself yet when he starts his combo he shoots a unibeam making him launch backward and the enemy launch back so then he is pushed away and you have to re do the combo over its quite a nuisance

----------


## ValiantMagicalTitan

> Also whats the deal with Carnage? Who owns the right to him because Sparrow told me he couldn't be in Hero Up because of something like not having the right to use Carnage.


Marvel should own the rights to Carnage - as far as I'm aware basically everything created for the Marvel Universe is done so via Work for Hire, so Marvel retains all rights unless something else is negotiated beforehand. I'd say if anything either Marvel or Gazillion deemed him too violent for the game.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Was there an update today I was out of town?
Btw millsfan you seem to complain about everything just stop and enjoy the game like the rest of us.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

Anyone else having this issue? The hero keeps falling when I change zones, it's been happening very often to me

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Anyone else having this issue? The hero keeps falling when I change zones, it's been happening very often to me


Everey Time I enter Asgard then I go again and its fine
Btw how the heck is it possible to have 2 gold?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Anyone else having this issue? The hero keeps falling when I change zones, it's been happening very often to me.


It sometimes happens after I complete Impy's "mayhem" mission. I just visit a zone to stop it.

----------


## PhantCowboy

For the third time since I started Shso

----------


## PhantCowboy

Lol

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Everey Time I enter Asgard then I go again and its fine
> Btw how the heck is it possible to have 2 gold?


It happens in all the zones to me, not only in Asgard
The gold is possible with the 10% discount of a year membership

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Anyone else having this issue? The hero keeps falling when I change zones, it's been happening very often to me


What are all those things on top of the screen? Did those come with gold badges or something?

----------


## Raven

> What are all those things on top of the screen? Did those come with gold badges or something?


Those are your sidekick's abilities; things like mega-collect, create crafting item, destroy trouble bots etc. Sidekicks gain abilities from their own silver or gold badges.

----------


## Sprite

Let me just say that I love everything about the new update. I also got to nab Winter Soldier.  :Big Grin: 

The only question remaining: SpOck or Agent Venom?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Marvel should own the rights to Carnage - as far as I'm aware basically everything created for the Marvel Universe is done so via Work for Hire, so Marvel retains all rights unless something else is negotiated beforehand.


Creators and/or producers have multiple rights (licenses) for work. One person/entity can hold a movie right while another person/entity can hold a video game/merchandise right. Marvel sold many of these licenses to movie studios and many creators held onto video game/merchandise licenses. And THAT'S the main issue, since the advent/proliferation of Video Games and Apps, many creators were able to sue to gain these new media "rights". It would be nice if there was a master list put out by Disney showing all the owners of all the licenses and the owners, but it's a business, so this list will never be known.

----------


## sylvestro1299

Oh so the xp boost does stack with agent bonus!

----------


## censorship

I think there's an even easier answer.
Licensees have the right to _not_ use things. It doesn't have to go deeper than the team agreeing to blacklist certain characters from development for any number of intentional, internal, and/or ideological reasons.



Edit: If you need motivation to find that golden fractal and chase Impy, the 20 fractal reward for collecting everything is also 4x for agents.
But as far as I can tell, 4x only applies to this one achievement.

----------


## sylvestro1299

Eric you are making me want to subscribe really bad! Stop the temptation is too overwhelming! I cant imagine what it is like to the younger folks! I am soo tempted to be subscribed!

----------


## Skorpey

Hello!  :Smile: 
Where can I find e.o.t.e spider man's badge?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Hello! 
> Where can I find e.o.t.e spider man's badge?


I remember hearing something that some can be found in Mystery Boxes, but hopefully there is a way easier method of getting it.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I remember hearing something that some can be found in Mystery Boxes, but hopefully there is a way easier method of getting it.


Gaz has not mentioned any new way to get that badge, you'll have to slog through boxes. And I can also confirm that you can win vibranium without it appearing in the mission rewards screen when you achieve adamantium on a crisis mission. I just got the last 2 ores for Mini FFF after completing Impossible Holiday. So, after an ada win, check your parts inventory for added vibranium.

----------


## Skorpey

So is his badge is in each box?

----------


## Cheatster9000x

Hell To the yeah.jpg
Mayhem missions worked a treat. Thanks guys.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> So is his badge is in each box?


It will appear apparently randomly in any box.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Many Squaddies have expressed tons of feedback on the "Members 4x Fractal Bonus" in "missions only" stating things like, "Hey SHSO! What if I mostly play in the social areas? I should get a bonus!" Well, guess what? We listened. SHIELD Agents will now receive the 4X Fractal Bonus on ALL social space activities! Destroy a Troublebot, get 4 Fractals instead of 1. Pick up 1 Fractal you will receive 4! And yes... if you find the glorious Golden Fractal you will receive 40 instead of 10! Enjoy


That's great, but what about the card game? Even if I'm lucky and don't get stuck with an opponent who idles, it takes about 8 minutes to finish a match. I can clear most of the mayhem missions in a zone in that time. And even ONE mayhem mission would give me nearly 4x the fractals one card game win does. Heck, just sitting in zones using mega-cllect was a more productive use of my time. Even before you added the 4x bonus to them.

The card game was unpopular enough before, but now it's nearly impossible to find opponents. Because, like me, everyone figures "why bother?" I'm only going to get 10 fracs and a card I already own. And that's only if I win. It just makes me really sad. The card game used to be my favorite part of SHSO, but it's like you guys don't care about it at all.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> That's great, but what about the card game? Even if I'm lucky and don't get stuck with an opponent who idles, it takes about 8 minutes to finish a match. I can clear most of the mayhem missions in a zone in that time. And even ONE mayhem mission would give me nearly 4x the fractals one card game win does. Heck, just sitting in zones using mega-cllect was a more productive use of my time. Even before you added the 4x bonus to them.
> 
> The card game was unpopular enough before, but now it's nearly impossible to find opponents. Because, like me, everyone figures "why bother?" I'm only going to get 10 fracs and a card I already own. And that's only if I win. It just makes me really sad. The card game used to be my favorite part of SHSO, but it's like you guys don't care about it at all.


I second this.  These are my thoughts exactly.
While they are at it, they should switch the PvP card reward from random Rise of Heroes card to random unreleased card.  I would start playing PvP like mad!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I think there's an even easier answer.
> Licensees have the right to _not_ use things. It doesn't have to go deeper than the team agreeing to blacklist certain characters from development for any number of intentional, internal, and/or ideological reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: If you need motivation to find that golden fractal and chase Impy, the 20 fractal reward for collecting everything is also 4x for agents.
> But as far as I can tell, 4x only applies to this one achievement.


Same Here Lol

But Im not complaining

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I second this.  These are my thoughts exactly.
> While they are at it, they should switch the PvP card reward from random Rise of Heroes card to random unreleased card.  I would start playing PvP like mad!


 Yeah. That's another suggestion I made.

Ugh, it annoys me that you can only get certain card quests in boxes. I know I've opened well over 100 of the things, and I've only ever gotten two card quests. And they were both ones you could buy in the store. I know I'm in the minority who would actually like to win one, but the odds still seem kinda sucky. Even people who don't like the game would rather have that than another dumb astral pyramid, right?

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> Yeah. That's another suggestion I made.
> 
> Ugh, it annoys me that you can only get certain card quests in boxes. I know I've opened well over 100 of the things, and I've only ever gotten two card quests. And they were both ones you could buy in the store. I know I'm in the minority who would actually like to win one, but the odds still seem kinda sucky. Even people who don't like the game would rather have that than another dumb astral pyramid, right?


Wait, do you mean that it's possible to find an unreleased card QUEST in a box?  Has this actually happened to anyone?

Also, another feature that would work well with the new currency would be selling all copies past 4 of a card for fractals.  It always bugs me how useless every copy past 4 is.  I can guarantee that I would buy a LOT of card packs if I knew the bulk of the cards I opened would not go to waste.

----------


## Beast

> Also whats the deal with Carnage? Who owns the right to him because Sparrow told me he couldn't be in Hero Up because of something like not having the right to use Carnage.  Was it this or did Hero Up not want him in the game?  I thought if he could be in the game he would come out with the Spidey Theme.  It's really bad how were in July and only 1 hero of the Summer theme came out.  Im thinking the Sinister Summer last year was more exciting.  THe updates are really late now also which leaves me waiting longer in the day to see what's new.


Carnage likely won't be added at least as a playable character due to his serial killer nature. And the lack of any redeeming heroic time.

That's been what Gazillion has said when asked about making him playable for Marvel Heroes. Makes even more sense given the kid-friendly nature of SHSO.

Also there's several characters on Marvel's Off Limits "Do Not Use" list as we've been told before. Namor, Bishop, most of Alpha Flight, etc.

----------


## PhantCowboy



----------


## Pyrebomb

> Wait, do you mean that it's possible to find an unreleased card QUEST in a box?  Has this actually happened to anyone?
> 
> Also, another feature that would work well with the new currency would be selling all copies past 4 of a card for fractals.  It always bugs me how useless every copy past 4 is.  I can guarantee that I would buy a LOT of card packs if I knew the bulk of the cards I opened would not go to waste.


Maybe it was an incorrect assumption on my part? I think you can. I know I've gotten cards that are supposedly from one or another character's card quest, but when I go to buy that quest in the shop, it doesn't exist.




> Carnage likely won't be added at least as a playable character due to his serial killer nature. And the lack of any redeeming heroic time.
> 
> That's been what Gazillion has said when asked about making him playable for Marvel Heroes. Makes even more sense given the kid-friendly nature of SHSO.
> 
> Also there's several characters on Marvel's Off Limits "Do Not Use" list as we've been told before. Namor, Bishop, most of Alpha Flight, etc.


No Namor!? B-but why? ;.;

----------


## ValiantMagicalTitan

> That's great, but what about the card game? Even if I'm lucky and don't get stuck with an opponent who idles, it takes about 8 minutes to finish a match. I can clear most of the mayhem missions in a zone in that time. And even ONE mayhem mission would give me nearly 4x the fractals one card game win does. Heck, just sitting in zones using mega-cllect was a more productive use of my time. Even before you added the 4x bonus to them.


I'll third this. 

Seems to me they should also quadruple the arcade game rewards as well - I know the matching game, for instance, also just gives 10 fractals for 8-12 minutes of work. I guess I'm just unsure why everything in the game wasn't quadrupled in the first place, especially now that we've got mission, social area, and one series of achievements as quadrupled.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> That's great, but what about the card game? Even if I'm lucky and don't get stuck with an opponent who idles, it takes about 8 minutes to finish a match. I can clear most of the mayhem missions in a zone in that time. And even ONE mayhem mission would give me nearly 4x the fractals one card game win does. Heck, just sitting in zones using mega-cllect was a more productive use of my time. Even before you added the 4x bonus to them.
> 
> The card game was unpopular enough before, but now it's nearly impossible to find opponents. Because, like me, everyone figures "why bother?" I'm only going to get 10 fracs and a card I already own. And that's only if I win. It just makes me really sad. The card game used to be my favorite part of SHSO, but it's like you guys don't care about it at all.


And I will forth it btw Pyrebomb if U buy all the quests u have a better chance of getting one of the unreleased card quests

----------


## PhantCowboy

Can someone try and find the top 15 highest squads I know Charles is #1 and Centurion is like #2 or #3 I just want to know where other people rank
Btw is my friend in the top her squad Lvl is 3695?

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

heroup1.jpg

Hero Up was pretty wrong when they said agents can earn gold.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

Re: Card Game
I agree with the comments above regarding lack of players in the card game.  I've not been able to find many "random" opponents the past couple of nights (I play late on Pacific time).  With the new currency system I'm more likely to go do something else and then try again in 5 minutes... I'm less likely to just let the card game wait to find me an opponent.  

Someone mentioned above a couple pages there was an achievement for winning 10,000 card games?  I don't think that is correct.  In my 1+ years of playing I've got 1,000 card game victories.  I think the achievement is more reasonable. 

I will say the new currency system and achievements have greatly improved my ability to by the Unleashed / Villians' booster packs.  It seems like 1-2 hours of play I can buy 2-3 packs a day.  This is awesome; lacking pvp opponents to play with is not. 

Re; Unreleased Cards / Card Quests
It is not possible to win an unreleased card quest from a box.  You can win an unreleased *card* from an unreleased *quest*.  I've won cards from Shadowcat's Quest, and Warmachine's Quest.  Even some of the quests opponents have cards from Invisible Woman's Quests and other unreleased quests.  There is also the "Dark Justice" set of cards that is unreleased and I've won a couple of those too.  But you will win one card at a time.  

It is possible to win a released card quest in a mystery box and even sometimes you'll get unlucky and just win a single card from a released card quest (I had a random Spiderman Power Quest card in my collection).  I've stopped opening many boxes, but there are many times I've been jealous at the collection of unreleased cards my pvp opponents have in their hand.  


What bothers me more is the lack of card players rather than the rewards.... I play as "The Sir Poet" and "Digging Bionic Glider".

----------


## Raven

If the rewards for PVP card games were any higher people would be rigging matches amongst friends to their mutual benefit because no one loses anything. That said I would like to see a PVP card system where you could win fractals from your opponent or cards from their deck.

----------


## Tenebrae

If you find spam please report it and don't reply to it thanks!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> If the rewards for PVP card games were any higher people would be rigging matches amongst friends to their mutual benefit because no one loses anything. That said I would like to see a PVP card system where you could win fractals from your opponent or cards from their deck.


They were higher than this before the update, and that didn't happen.

People who don't even like the game aren't going to start playing for a chance at cards they won't use. But, at the moment, people who _do_ like the game are hardly playing because it is a waste of time. They need to at least up the fractal rewards so that they are comparable to other activities. (And again, I don't know why I'd rig a match for 50 fracs when I could just run two mayhem missions.)

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Can someone try and find the top 15 highest squads I know Charles is #1 and Centurion is like #2 or #3 I just want to know where other people rank
> Btw is my friend in the top her squad Lvl is 3695?


I doubt I'm in the top 100. I don't have Gold Ultron. I'm probably #3 or #4 on this thread.




> heroup1.jpg
> 
> Hero Up was pretty wrong when they said agents can earn gold.


Agents earn 500 gold per month. If you think you were to get gold for the one-week membership code, you're mistaken. The gold only comes for a MONTHLY membership.

----------


## Spider-Prime

I just hit level 3000 myself. I don't have gold ultron yet  :Frown:

----------


## DeadpoolsBFF

Guys what do you think is the fastest way to get those 4 goddamn vibranium ores for FFF?

EDIT - As in the fastest mission that will award them

----------


## Raven

> They were higher than this before the update, and that didn't happen.
> 
> People who don't even like the game aren't going to start playing for a chance at cards they won't use. But, at the moment, people who _do_ like the game are hardly playing because it is a waste of time. They need to at least up the fractal rewards so that they are comparable to other activities. (And again, I don't know why I'd rig a match for 50 fracs when I could just run two mayhem missions.)


It most certainly happened. It was common practice to progress in the old challenge system and you can bet people will be rigging games just to get the new achievements too... no need to encourage it by adding more incentives.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> It is not possible to win an unreleased card quest from a box.  You can win an unreleased *card* from an unreleased *quest*.  I've won cards from Shadowcat's Quest, and Warmachine's Quest.  Even some of the quests opponents have cards from Invisible Woman's Quests and other unreleased quests.  There is also the "Dark Justice" set of cards that is unreleased and I've won a couple of those too.  But you will win one card at a time.  
> 
> It is possible to win a released card quest in a mystery box and even sometimes you'll get unlucky and just win a single card from a released card quest (I had a random Spiderman Power Quest card in my collection).  I've stopped opening many boxes, but there are many times I've been jealous at the collection of unreleased cards my pvp opponents have in their hand.


This is what I thought.  I have opened unreleased cards, but not unreleased quests.  I was particularly happy when I opened a Shadowcat card, as NONE of her cards were ever released.

I love the card game, but it needs an update BADLY.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> It most certainly happened. It was common practice to progress in the old challenge system and you can bet people will be rigging games just to get the new achievements too... no need to encourage it by adding more incentives.


If people are rigging games to get achievements, they are going to do it regardless. It's the bragging rights they want. Not the fractals.

If they were interested in the card game for its own sake, they wouldn't _need_ to be rigging games to get a win. As it is, those of us who actually _like_ the game have very little incentive to play.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Centurion I 
Actually  think you are in the top 10

----------


## CenturianSpy

Hopefully we'll get Agent Venom today. If not, and you're not too busy farming fractals because of your free week membership, why don't you give our "Most Wanted" thread. I just finished my Alphabet "S" bad guy edition. Enjoy!

----------


## Pyrebomb

There are only 30 or so heroes I don't own. So why is it that whenever a box spits a badge at me, it's for one of them? OTL

----------


## Charles LePage

What was the Whack A Mole Man mission code?

----------


## Pyrebomb

> What was the Whack A Mole Man mission code?


It was MOLEWHACK.

----------


## Cheatster9000x

Just bought FF Spidey during my farm for fractals, as I was almost about to get him, then the update happened lol...

Does anyone recommend anyone else? I'm thinking Superior Spider-Man, or maybe Avengers Iron Man...

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Just bought FF Spidey during my farm for fractals, as I was almost about to get him, then the update happened lol...
> 
> Does anyone recommend anyone else? I'm thinking Superior Spider-Man, or maybe Avengers Iron Man...


Loki. Any of the Phoenixes or Dooms. Avengers Hawkeye.

Deadpool isn't great at missions but he's just fun.

----------


## Ace

> Just bought FF Spidey during my farm for fractals, as I was almost about to get him, then the update happened lol...
> 
> Does anyone recommend anyone else? I'm thinking Superior Spider-Man, or maybe Avengers Iron Man...


If you're an agent(not bcz of the 1 week code) you could go with Superior Spider-Man. If you're an agent bcz of the code then go with Avengers Iron Man since SSM will be available for everyone soon.  Loki is excellent as well I agree with Pyrebomb.

----------


## CenturianSpy

CBR Codebreaker Alert on our "Most Wanted" Thread.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> CBR Codebreaker Alert on our "Most Wanted" Thread.


Electro Interesting

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> Hopefully we'll get Agent Venom today. If not, and you're not too busy farming fractals because of your free week membership, why don't you give our "Most Wanted" thread. I just finished my Alphabet "S" bad guy edition. Enjoy!


So we'll be seeing Electro in this upcoming wave of characters?

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

Sorry Centurian, replied to the wrong post.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So we'll be seeing Electro in this upcoming wave of characters?





> Sorry Centurian, replied to the wrong post.


It looks that way. Regardless of which post you put it on.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I try to keep the CBR Codebreaker reports' info off of this thread because there are those who like to be surprised...

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> It looks that way. Regardless of which post you put it on. 
> 
> I try to keep the CBR Codebreaker reports' info off of this thread because there are those who like to be surprised...


Ok will remember for next time! Sorry :/

----------


## DeadpoolsBFF

Guys any advice on the mission to play to get vibranium? I've played time to take aim crisis a lot and I'm not getting anything...

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Carnage likely won't be added at least as a playable character due to his serial killer nature. And the lack of any redeeming heroic time.
> 
> That's been what Gazillion has said when asked about making him playable for Marvel Heroes. Makes even more sense given the kid-friendly nature of SHSO.
> 
> Also there's several characters on Marvel's Off Limits "Do Not Use" list as we've been told before. Namor, *Bishop*, most of Alpha Flight, etc.


News on Bishop, his files were updated two weeks ago (reported on by the CBR Codebreakers), that coupled with the dev blog stating an upcoming X-Force Theme, should give us hope that Bishop has, or will be, taken off the dreaded DNU list.

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> *Loki.* Any of the Phoenixes or Dooms. Avengers Hawkeye.
> 
> Deadpool isn't great at missions but he's just fun.


I've heard Loki is good.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Ok will remember for next time! Sorry :/


No worries, Phantasmal spoiled it before you.




> Guys any advice on the mission to play to get vibranium? I've played time to take aim crisis a lot and I'm not getting anything...


Play with multiple players and at least one healer.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> It looks that way. Regardless of which post you put it on. 
> 
> I try to keep the CBR Codebreaker reports' info off of this thread because there are those who like to be surprised...


I am also sorry for spoiling it

----------


## DeadpoolsBFF

> No worries, Phantasmal spoiled it before you.
> 
> Play with multiple players and at least one healer.


Thanks I'll try that  :Big Grin:  Been playing solo

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

Okay, tonight is farming time. Is Iron Man 2020 worth getting?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Okay, tonight is farming time. Is Iron Man 2020 worth getting?


He's fun, and different than the entry level Iron Men, but he's not essential in my opinion.   Pretty cool to watch him skate, however.

----------


## PhantCowboy

I just noticed that Juggernaut says Im the Juggernaut Bi... I mean buddy. Why does this need to be there?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Thanks I'll try that  Been playing solo


In order for a hero to get credit for the "adamantium in different missions" achievement, do they have to be solo?  Or, if you get Adamantium in a crisis mission with a team, does that count?

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> He's fun, and different than the entry level Iron Men, but he's not essential in my opinion.   Pretty cool to watch him skate, however.


Sounds good, so what character do you recommend then?

----------


## Charles LePage

> I just noticed that Juggernaut says Im the Juggernaut Bi... I mean buddy. Why does this need to be there?


I'm surprised it's never been changed.   I almost always play with no sound on, so I didn't notice it was still there.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Sounds good, so what character do you recommend then?


Mostly depends upon who you have and what you are looking for in a character.   Tuxedo Thing perhaps, though he can't do a crisis mission all by himself.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I'm surprised it's never been changed.   I almost always play with no sound on, so I didn't notice it was still there.


Im wondering why it was put there in the first place?
Its unnecessary

----------


## Charles LePage

> Im wondering why it was put there in the first place?
> Its unnecessary


I'm sure someone at Gazillion thought it was funny at the time, forgetting the target audience for SHSO, though I wouldn't find it funny at any age.

----------


## censorship

> Guys any advice on the mission to play to get vibranium? I've played time to take aim crisis a lot and I'm not getting anything...


Honestly, I'd recommend just dropping $5 for 500 gold or $10 for the one-month plus the gold.
Foom's probably the best in-game upgrade. There's absolutely no shame in buying parts for him because he's worth the investment.


Edit: Cute little bug letting Iron Fist show off his might.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I'm sure someone at Gazillion thought it was funny at the time, forgetting the target audience for SHSO, though I wouldn't find it funny at any age.


I also don't find it funny idk what Gaz was thinking.

----------


## Fang_212

> Mostly depends upon who you have and what you are looking for in a character.   Tuxedo Thing perhaps, though he can't do a crisis mission all by himself.


LOL I remember ages back there was a post "Who is your Go to Guy for missions" I remember you saying Tuxedo thing.
Surprised he is still your favorite with the new overpowered guys coming out(Loki, End of World Spider-man, Superior Spider-man, etc.)

----------


## PhantCowboy

> LOL I remember ages back there was a post "Who is your Go to Guy for missions" I remember you saying Tuxedo thing.
> Surprised he is still your favorite with the new overpowered guys coming out(Loki, End of World Spider-man, Superior Spider-man, etc.)


I actually got lucky and beat Modok Madness Crisis solo with Tux Thing I got every single berry and destroyed every single boost bucket and I just barely made it.

----------


## Charles LePage

> LOL I remember ages back there was a post "Who is your Go to Guy for missions" I remember you saying Tuxedo thing.
> Surprised he is still your favorite with the new overpowered guys coming out(Loki, End of World Spider-man, Superior Spider-man, etc.)


He's the best-dressed hero you'll ever find in the game.  Gray Hulk comes close, but never EVER close enough.

----------


## DeadpoolsBFF

> Honestly, I'd recommend just dropping $5 for 500 gold or $10 for the one-month plus the gold.
> Foom's probably the best in-game upgrade. There's absolutely no shame in buying parts for him because he's worth the investment.
> 
> 
> Edit: Cute little bug letting Iron Fist show off his might.


I think you might be right... damn vibranium is a lie I tell you, a lie!

----------


## DeadpoolsBFF

Hold on, buying 500 gold gives you a permanent 10% xp boost? Wow why didn't I do this before xD

----------


## PhantCowboy

Does anyone know if there will be maintenance today?

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

Hopefully, so we get Agent Venom later.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Hopefully, so we get Agent Venom later.


Im hoping maintenance will be around 5ish

----------


## Charles LePage

> Hopefully, so we get Agent Venom later.


I miss him so.  Come back home, Agent Venom.

----------


## Megatron

I got lucky and won my first box hero; Titanium Man... from the daily login bonus box.

----------


## Maven

> I'm sure someone at Gazillion thought it was funny at the time, forgetting the target audience for SHSO, though I wouldn't find it funny at any age.





> I also don't find it funny idk what Gaz was thinking.


Ok, I am sorry...I'm normally not one to tread on toes (believe it or not most of the time), but...




 :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Mostly depends upon who you have and what you are looking for in a character. Tuxedo Thing perhaps, though he can't do a crisis mission all by himself.


When a friend and I did a team-up on Crisis Dracula a few months ago, we got killed at least six times between the two of us, but still got Adamantium because I got a MASSIVE amount of KO and Combo points with Tux Thing. Maybe not by himself, but in missions where hoards of enemies keep regenerating in spots, Tux Thing's offense is a GREAT band-aid for the possibility of multiple deaths/healers not getting it done. Especially now that he and his regular/FF uniformed variant's HU have been buffed to 176 HP.

----------


## censorship

> Hold on, buying 500 gold gives you a permanent 10% xp boost? Wow why didn't I do this before xD


It won't stack with the 30% boost agents have, though.
That really does need to go on the sales page somewhere. Something like, "Maximum awarded XP boost per account is 30%."

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> I miss him so.  Come back home, Agent Venom.


I Miss My Agent Also!!

----------


## Charles LePage

> I Miss My Agent Also!!


Yes, those were good times.   Agent Venomous Maximus.    Watching people chase him reminded me of how I would chase beta players who had Captain America first, or chasing silver armored Spider-Men when you could only get him with a code from the physical cards.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Ok, I am sorry...I'm normally not one to tread on toes (believe it or not most of the time), but...



Oh, thank God. I thought I was the only one here.

----------


## Fang_212

> Yes, those were good times.   Agent Venomous Maximus.    Watching people chase him reminded me of how I would chase beta players who had Captain America first, or chasing silver armored Spider-Men when you could only get him with a code from the physical cards.


I got my Armored spider-man from a code from the toy figure pack. Gave a free 1 week subscription too.

----------


## Raven

> I got my Armored spider-man from a code from the toy figure pack. Gave a free 1 week subscription too.


I picked up a bunch of free "exclusive" heroes back in the day. Scarlet Spider & Classic Wolverine from toy codes, Arctic Iron Man from a card tournament, Psylocke from an SDCC code, Captain America from playing beta... the being chased around and barrage of questions and demands ("you give me code plz") gets annoying real quick.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I picked up a bunch of free "exclusive" heroes back in the day. Scarlet Spider & Classic Wolverine from toy codes, Arctic Iron Man from a card tournament, Psylocke from an SDCC code, Captain America from playing beta... the being chased around and barrage of questions and demands ("you give me code plz") gets annoying real quick.


Same happened to me I got all of those heroes and Armored Spidey  From codes and every n would ask me to tell them the code

----------


## Megatron

> Same happened to me I got all of those heroes and Armored Spidey  From codes and every n would ask me to tell them the code


Didn't the code expire after you used it?  Why would people ask for it?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Didn't the code expire after you used it?  Why would people ask for it?


Mainly because they didn't understand how the unique codes worked, as there were a lot of multi-use codes around, for instance, the one for Tuxedo Thing (MAMAROSAS).

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

Got Iron Man 2020.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> He's the best-dressed hero you'll ever find in the game.  Gray Hulk comes close, but never EVER close enough.


*WILL EVER FIND?!!!*...sounds like a challenge to you Gaz! Here's a few options...

----------


## Spider-Prime

And then we need a pvp match with Tuxedo Thing vs Tuxedo Hulk in the tournament held by the mobster skrulls!

306px-Skrull_Mobstesr_of_Kral_IV.jpg

----------


## PhantCowboy

Maxed in 1 day

----------


## Ace

> Maxed in 1 day


Without using XP potions?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Without using XP potions?


Nope Just missions and a mega collect of course

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Listen up Squaddies,

Tomorrow at 1:30 PDT you can "Play With The Devs!" Let's run some missions, search for the Golden Fractal, or just hang out in Daily Bugle! It's up to you!

**Dev Squad Names will be posted tomorrow for your friending leisure!

- Commander Herald Puma

----------


## Ace

> Nope Just missions and a mega collect of course


Kk nice  :Smile: .

----------


## CenturianSpy

Gaz is getting ready for their "Amazing Spider-Man & Friends" missions:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Kk nice .


Thx I was also able to farm 10K fractals today so I bought Loki this morning and I just got White Phoenix

----------


## Ace

> Thx I was also able to farm 10K fractals today so I bought Loki this morning and I just got White Phoenix


Lolz I was just about to tell you that I made 10k fractals today as well. Acquiring fractals really is extra easy for agents.

----------


## starshapedgummy

> News on Bishop, his files were updated two weeks ago (reported on by the CBR Codebreakers), that coupled with the dev blog stating an upcoming X-Force Theme, should give us hope that Bishop has, or will be, taken off the dreaded DNU list.


I love spoilers...at least for SHSO....gets you excited for the upcoming releases. Maybe you can put them in spoiler text? lol

With regard to Agent Venom...I think the copyright issues have to do with the possibility of Sony using Agent Venom in the future. 

From what I have seen, SHSO try to promote the movies released by marvel studios...which is why im excited about an avengers scarlet witch, avengers quicksilver, and an avengers vision. They might have some legal issues with Fox and Sony's Xmen & Spiderman..

But that's just my speculation...

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Lolz I was just about to tell you that I made 10k fractals today as well. Acquiring fractals really is extra easy for agents.


At this rate If I bought a 1 Month membership I would be able to get 60 5000 fractal characters if there were that many lol
I think the only reason is because I was on most of the day Lol

ALSO 400 POSTS YAY!!!

----------


## ValiantMagicalTitan

> At this rate If I bought a 1 Month membership I would be able to get 60 5000 fractal characters if there were that many lol
> I think the only reason is because I was on most of the day Lol
> 
> ALSO 400 POSTS YAY!!!


Actually there should be fewer than 60 characters that cost 5000 fractals. When the patch originally launched there were 37 for non-Agents and perhaps a dozen for Agents.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Actually there should be fewer than 60 characters that cost 5000 fractals. When the patch originally launched there were 37 for non-Agents and perhaps a dozen for Agents.


I said if there were that many lol

----------


## Megatron

> Listen up Squaddies,
> 
> Tomorrow at 1:30 PDT you can "Play With The Devs!" Let's run some missions, search for the Golden Fractal, or just hang out in Daily Bugle! It's up to you!
> 
> **Dev Squad Names will be posted tomorrow for your friending leisure!
> 
> - Commander Herald Puma


It's nice to see this.  I would invite them to play survival missions but I'm going to busy farming during the 1 week membership.

----------


## Megatron

We've had a lot of new boxed heroes so I thought I'd bring this question up again.  

A) Who is your favorite boxed hero.

2) Who is the strongest boxed hero (for both survival and regular missions) in you opinion?

P.S. Did any of you catch that?

----------


## Spider-Prime

> Gaz is getting ready for their "Amazing Spider-Man & Friends" missions:



Can't wait!

I hope they make a Morlun villain based mission to go with Spider-Verse.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> We've had a lot of new boxed heroes so I thought I'd bring this question up again.  
> 
> A) Who is your favorite boxed hero.
> 
> 2) Who is the strongest boxed hero (for both survival and regular missions) in you opinion?
> 
> P.S. Did any of you catch that?


My Favorite is Winter Soldier
Imo I think Thanos is the strongest
Mr Fixit/Gray Hulk is the best Dressed
And catch what?

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> We've had a lot of new boxed heroes so I thought I'd bring this question up again.  
> 
> A) Who is your favorite boxed hero.
> 
> 2) Who is the strongest boxed hero (for both survival and regular missions) in you opinion?
> 
> P.S. Did any of you catch that?


1) Winter Soldier

2) Winter Soldier

----------


## Megatron

Any suggestions for missions I should farm after clearing the zones and mayhem missions, or should I just play a specific mission to get the most fractals.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Any suggestions for missions I should farm after clearing the zones and mayhem missions, or should I just play a specific mission to get the most fractals.


I got silver on Doom Crisis and I got 114 fractals try that one or try Extremis Measures or Onslaught Onslaught

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Any suggestions for missions I should farm after clearing the zones and mayhem missions, or should I just play a specific mission to get the most fractals.


Disregard anyone telling you which mission has the most fractals. If you only have the one week membership you need to focus on FPM (fractals per minute). The Bullseye mission and Mayhems are the best for that. But, play what won't bore you, then the fractals will come.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Disregard anyone telling you which mission has the most fractals. If you only have the one week membership you need to focus on FPM (fractals per minute). The Bullseye mission and Mayhems are the best for that. But, play what won't bore you, then the fractals will come.


My bad ignore my comment before. Megatron

----------


## millsfan

Why is agent venom taking a long time to get and ok?  
Also I hope tomorrow's dev party isn't them just playing as Agent Venom because we all want him.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Being a Member is awesome Ive gotten the Doctor Doom Bundle, Loki, Ultimate Comics Spider-Man, EOTE Spider-Man, And Superior Spider-Man and enough fractals for 10 ock boxes in the past 24 hours thats about 35,500 Fractals in the past 24 hours

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Why is agent venom taking a long time to get and ok?  
> Also I hope tomorrow's dev party isn't them just playing as Agent Venom because we all want him.


Why do you have to keep complaining???

----------


## Spider-Prime

Instead of just figuring out which missions I have done with characters. I'm just going to start doing them in order they show up in the mission selection with each character. That way, I will have them all finished for their missions and getting the unique missions achievements done for everyone.... this is going to take a VERY long time  :Frown:  lol

----------


## Ace

> Any suggestions for missions I should farm after clearing the zones and mayhem missions, or should I just play a specific mission to get the most fractals.


I run the Bullseye mission all the time. It's quick, gives you a nice amount of fractals and also gives you good XP( use an xp boost potion if u want more).

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Why is agent venom taking a long time to get and ok?


Patience; your satisfaction will be sweeter then.

----------


## millsfan

> Why do you have to keep complaining???


I'm not complaining.  There are legal issues going on regarding Agent Venom I wanted to ask if anybody knew what is going on with marvel giving gazillion an okay

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> There are legal issues going on regarding Agent Venom I wanted to ask if anybody knew what is going on with marvel giving gazillion an okay


And Eric (or whoever from Gaz) will divulge such information if deemed fit for public knowledge.

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

Hi, I just re-made my account after they deleted everything.  Thought I might share that I also have this glitch sometimes.  This happened in Asgard.

----------


## Megatron

> My bad ignore my comment before. Megatron


That is LORD Megatron to you! 


(I would post the GIF but I can't find it)

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Hi, I just re-made my account after they deleted everything.  Thought I might share that I also have this glitch sometimes.  This happened in Asgard.


Wb Storm  :Big Grin:

----------


## PhantCowboy

4 heroes in 1 day thanks to megacollecting and missions

----------


## PhantCowboy

And since U can only have a limit of 3 images here is #4 the citizen photobombed it Lol.
Also

----------


## Megatron

Is it better to destroy troublebots, find Impy, and poke stuff while waiting for megacollect to cool down, or to do the Bullseye mission?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Is it better to destroy troublebots, find Impy, and poke stuff while waiting for megacollect to cool down, or to do the Bullseye mission?


The first one destroy trouble bots find impy and poke stuff lol

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Is it better to destroy troublebots, find Impy, and poke stuff while waiting for megacollect to cool down, or to do the Bullseye mission?


I don't know if the Bullseye mission can be done within five minutes (maybe if you are really fast at it), but you can try both to test your mileage to see which one gets you more fractals for the same amount of time. I haven't done the comparisons myself.

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> Is it better to destroy troublebots, find Impy, and poke stuff while waiting for megacollect to cool down, or to do the Bullseye mission?


Definitely find Impossible Man and collect crafting pieces/fractals.  Also, use a speed boost potion if you have one; you can collect twice as much stuff with a speed potion activated.

----------


## Spider-Prime

> Definitely find Impossible Man and collect crafting pieces/fractals.  Also, use a speed boost potion if you have one; you can collect twice as much stuff with a speed potion activated.


Don't forget to run the bunny pet to pop impossible man faster.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Hi, I just re-made my account after they deleted everything.  Thought I might share that I also have this glitch sometimes.  This happened in Asgard.


Soo much gold!!! I'm envious! Anyways how did u finish valor and not solo conquest! Solo conquest was so easy to finish!

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> Soo much gold!!! I'm envious! Anyways how did u finish valor and not solo conquest! Solo conquest was so easy to finish!


I finished the Valor first, before even starting Solo Conquest.  Now I rarely work on the Solo Conquest.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I finished the Valor first, before even starting Solo Conquest.  Now I rarely work on the Solo Conquest.


wow really? I guess you have all the missions then! Cuz the reason i did solo first was cuz of free missions!

----------


## Raven

> Definitely find Impossible Man and collect crafting pieces/fractals.  Also, use a speed boost potion if you have one; you can collect twice as much stuff with a speed potion activated.


I practically have speed boost on all the time now, I can't stand clearing a zone without it - feels like my heroes are in slow motion.

----------


## spideyman

Who noticed AU Ultron in the my squad list? Of course he is not for sale or as they say not available.

----------


## chrishb

Fractals per Minute: 
1. As already mentioned, do mayhem missions. They give (dont know right now) 3x or 4x fractals and you can get them way below 5 minutes. 1-2 with a good character usually.

2.What about Unstoppa Skrull ? I was able to complete the mission in below 5 minutes. Somewhat between 3 and 5 exactly, depends on character and level. Got 48 Fractals. Thats pretty quick. 
Bullseye Mission is better?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Fractals per Minute: 
> 1. As already mentioned, do mayhem missions. They give (dont know right now) 3x or 4x fractals and you can get them way below 5 minutes. 1-2 with a good character usually.
> 
> 2.What about Unstoppa Skrull ? I was able to complete the mission in below 5 minutes. Somewhat between 3 and 5 exactly, depends on character and level. Got 48 Fractals. Thats pretty quick. 
> Bullseye Mission is better?


Unstoppaskrull gives 48 with or without membership?

----------


## chrishb

> Unstoppaskrull gives 48 with or without membership?


With the "one week" membership, both comments.

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

Ugh, Green Goblin is so common nowadays. I see them all day. But me no. I can't get him for some reason just stupid useless badges.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I practically have speed boost on all the time now, I can't stand clearing a zone without it - feels like my heroes are in slow motion.


Speed potions make everything better.

----------


## PhantCowboy

This guy did some achieving 

Or he got him before the Recharge

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

Oh boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Got agent coulson :ddddd

----------


## spideyman

Hi Eric,

Thanks for updating the game for fullscreen users.  The awards after the mission is still but have improved.

Attachment 5715Attachment 5715

----------


## PhantCowboy

What!!!???
 
I counted an I have 49 Squaddies

----------


## ValiantMagicalTitan

I thought this was discussed earlier in the thread but I'm not able to find it right now. Regarding sidekicks that spawn fractals - is there a way to get them spawning the fractals again once they stop? I think it was basically assumed that they stop spawning when you idle for a while, but once I start moving/playing again I'm usually not able to get them to spawn the fractals, even after dismissing and resummoning the sidekick (Gold Badge Giganto is who I'm using). Anyone have any insight on this or found a way to get it to work again? I'm assuming that logging out and back in would work, but my laptop loads the game slow enough as-is.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I thought this was discussed earlier in the thread but I'm not able to find it right now. Regarding sidekicks that spawn fractals - is there a way to get them spawning the fractals again once they stop? I think it was basically assumed that they stop spawning when you idle for a while, but once I start moving/playing again I'm usually not able to get them to spawn the fractals, even after dismissing and resummoning the sidekick (Gold Badge Giganto is who I'm using). Anyone have any insight on this or found a way to get it to work again? I'm assuming that logging out and back in would work, but my laptop loads the game slow enough as-is.


Just hit the refresh button and log back in that's really the only way to solve it

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

Anyone think we'll see a maintenance tonight w/ Agent Venom?

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> What!!!???
>  
> I counted an I have 49 Squaddies


Yeah, I have had this problem, too.  I sent in a ticket about it (and a similar issue), and I got the ressponse that I would get the bug catcher title within a week.
Well, it's been a week, and still no title.  Maybe I should make a bug report about the bug title...  :Wink:

----------


## ValiantMagicalTitan

> Just hit the refresh button and log back in that's really the only way to solve it


Ok, thanks. Figured as much, but also figured it didn't hurt to ask.  :Smile:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Ok, thanks. Figured as much, but also figured it didn't hurt to ask.


Never hurts to ask
and Linebacker why don't you ask Eric about your title

----------


## Fang_212

Peering at the Agents Only Store I notice Mini Skrullship and Mini Ultron for sale. Anyone know what these do? I can't find their badges.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Any Ideas who I should buy?
 
 or save for someone else?

----------


## Fang_212

> Any Ideas who I should buy?
>  
>  or save for someone else?


Monkey King gets my vote.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Peering at the Agents Only Store I notice Mini Skrullship and Mini Ultron for sale. Anyone know what these do? I can't find their badges.


Mini Ultron Has Smartbomb and Flight for silver badge and summon sidekick for Gold badge and the Mini Skrullship I don't think it has any yet

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Monkey King gets my vote.


Im going to get Guardian while I am still an agent I can  get Monkey King some other time

----------


## Fang_212

> Im going to get Guardian while I am still an agent I can  get Monkey King some other time


Yes that's smart. Get all the Agent stuff you can.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Whoop that's 5 heroes in 36 Hours
Edit: Does anyone know if you can get Agent Only heroes badges in Boxes? Because I was thinking about buying Loki's and just trying to get White Phoenix's and Guardian's in a box if that is possible.

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> Im going to get Guardian while I am still an agent I can  get Monkey King some other time


OMG DUDE HOW WEIRD, I SEE YOU ! HAHA added you!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> OMG DUDE HOW WEIRD, I SEE YOU ! HAHA added you!


Lol yeah I sent you the request

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> Lol yeah I sent you the request


How ironic,  :Big Grin:  up for a mission?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> How ironic,  up for a mission?


Sure Why not?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Anyone think we'll see a maintenance tonight w/ Agent Venom?


Agent Venom is done. There doesn't need to be a maintenance, Gaz just needs to "flick the switch" to put him in the store. If you're playing when this happens, you'll need to log out and log back in to get him. I hope it happens soon, and I'm sure Eric will give us a heads up when it's about to happen.

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> Agent Venom is done. There doesn't need to be a maintenance, Gaz just needs to "flick the switch" to put him in the store. If you're playing when this happens, you'll need to log out and log back in to get him. I hope it happens soon, and I'm sure Eric will give us a heads up when it's about to happen.


Brilliant, thanks for your help Sir!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

I'm going to England in a few hours so I won't be playing for about 2-2.5 weeks. Actually I might play a little bit to get Agent Venom when he comes out next week, anyways, I'm gonna be even less active on here than I usually am. Next time I see this thread I'll probably be in England. Bye! :Wink:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I'm going to England in a few hours so I won't be playing for about 2-2.5 weeks. Actually I might play a little bit to get Agent Venom when he comes out next week, anyways, I'm gonna be even less active on here than I usually am. Next time I see this thread I'll probably be in England. Bye!


Have fun on your trip Bye

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> Sure Why not?


Good Mission! You play well with Guardian.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Good Mission! You play well with Guardian.


Thank You to you as well
Next time why don't we Pm each other or Fb message each other it makes it easier

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> Thank You to you as well
> Next time why don't we Pm each other or Fb message each other it makes it easier


Yeah, okay! I'll make an SHSO Facebook. I'll tell you when I'm done.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Yeah, okay! I'll make an SHSO Facebook. I'll tell you when I'm done.


Ok but Pm me your name Lol

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> Ok but Pm me your name Lol


Yep, will do.

----------


## PhantCowboy

2 well dressed Men in Shades

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> 2 well dressed Men in Shades


Oh yeah! How awesome.

----------


## Spider-Prime

> 2 well dressed Men in Shades

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> 


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL  :Big Grin:  that's definitely us.

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

Anyone else getting the Wolverine cut the wires error? Sign of Agent Venom?

----------


## eagle1604

Got EOTE Spidey and his badge.  I am so happy about this.  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Charles LePage

> Got EOTE Spidey and his badge.  I am so happy about this.


As well you should, he's delightful, especially combined with his badge.

----------


## Ace

> Anyone else getting the Wolverine cut the wires error? Sign of Agent Venom?


Don't think that's a sign of Agent Venom. Log out and then back in, that sometimes fixes it.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Anyone else getting the Wolverine cut the wires error? Sign of Agent Venom?


It means too many people are logging in at the same time.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

According to the wiki. We are getting Electro as a pc? *cough* mission villain *cough*

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> It means too many people are logging in at the same time.


Yeah. Wouldn't of thought it was Agent Venom coming when I looked back at it. I doubt we'll get him any time soon tonight...

----------


## CenturianSpy

> According to the wiki. We are getting Electro as a pc? *cough* mission villain *cough*


Did you know the wiki is run by us CBR members?

Speaking of which...we need editors to start adjusting the prices of missions to reflect the new gold & fractal costs. if you'd like to help, just PM me with your wiki name so we can get these fixed. Thanks for everyone's help on the wiki!

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Did you know the wiki is run by us CBR members?


Yes I did. Just wondering where we find out this neat stuff.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Yes I did. Just wondering where we find out this neat stuff.


The CBR Codebreakers dig into the game files to find out what is coming out.  Magenta, Nader, and I post their findings in our "Most Wanted" thread and Team FB page as to not spoil it for those who like to be surprised.

----------


## magenta

> The CBR Codebreakers dig into the game files to find out what is coming out.  Magenta, Nader, and I post their findings in our "Most Wanted" thread and Team FB page as to not spoil it for those who like to be surprised.


I actually use tasseography to predict future heroes. When I saw the lightning bolt in my cup, I ran to update the wiki. Though, maybe I misinterpreted and Gaz is planning to release Living Lightning instead.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I actually use tasseography to predict future heroes. When I saw the lightning bolt in my cup, I ran to update the wiki. Though, maybe I misinterpreted and Gaz is planning to release Living Lightning instead.


that makes these reports so much more reliable  :Stick Out Tongue: !! anyways what is ur squad name?

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

Anyone else get a disconnection to the server?

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

From FB : Play With The Devs Event at 1:30 PDT

Developer Squad Names:
Strange Invisible Sorceress 
Sonic Bewildering Viper 
Seeing Guard Wolf
General Prince Rex
Commander Herald Puma

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Did you know the wiki is run by us CBR members?
> 
> Speaking of which...we need editors to start adjusting the prices of missions to reflect the new gold & fractal costs. if you'd like to help, just PM me with your wiki name so we can get these fixed. Thanks for everyone's help on the wiki!


Do we need to Update all of the Avaliability of the heroes and how much they cost

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> Anyone else get a disconnection to the server?


*Raises hand* And I need to farm fractals!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Do we need to Update all of the Avaliability of the heroes and how much they cost


I think those are done. Feel free to look at Goodies, too.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I think those are done. Feel free to look at Goodies, too.


I updated all of the mission prices.

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

Can't seem to get Adamantium on Creatures of the Night even w/ EOTE.

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> Can't seem to get Adamantium on Creatures of the Night even w/ EOTE.


Sorted. Killed the mobs at the boss battle.

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

Uh...... His squad level! And it said he only had 20 heroes in his squad.

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

Haha, I got them as a friend and you  :Smile:

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> Haha, I got them as a friend and you


Awesome!  :Wink:

----------


## Cheatster9000x

sdasdad.jpg
Prepare your buttcheeks. I saw this guy as Lizard during the "Meet the Devs" Session.

EDIT: Turns out that was Eric.

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

I got a picture of that

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> I got a picture of that


I see a guy with Lizard as well...

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

*New Email*

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

Sorry for double post but also a new code

----------


## millsfan

I think we want Agent Venom because we saw him a couple weeks ago when nobody was intended to see.  Due to this people wanted him since the day he was in that box and the want went up.  Something such as agent venom does not happen often since we may see it in the code but we dont see it in game...seeing people with him in game made people want him everyday. 

Lizard comes soon thats neat.

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> *New Email*


What happened to Agent Venom? LOL

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> What happened to Agent Venom? LOL


Ikr.. I wonder who is going to come out first, Agent Venom or Lizard?

----------


## millsfan

> What happened to Agent Venom? LOL


They are not releasing him .  Joking

They now say they are finishing him yet Eric told me he is done.  I dont understand what this dev said because as far as I was told, HE IS DONE.  Eric told me he needs to be approved and a dev told me he isnt finished.  I am just not going to want him so I dont wait all the time.  Ill get him when he comes out in August

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

100% Lizard or Anti Venom will be in a box. Well people, prepare for another box to drop.

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> Ikr.. I wonder who is going to come out first, Agent Venom or Lizard?


Well they released the ''coming soon'' news earlier than Agent Venom. I hope for Agent Venom but most likely a Lizardous Box.

----------


## millsfan

> Ikr.. I wonder who is going to come out first, Agent Venom or Lizard?


People were saying Agent Venom, I was even saying he would be before anybody in the spider theme but nope he will be the last or 3rd.

----------


## roneers

So, I bought deadpool and I thought:" why not look up at the wiki what he says to other heroes.
Maybe I can even Add Some lines."
The I saw all the lines ge says to others. Does anyone know if he also talks to the newer heroes?
Cause out of the older ones, he talks to practically everyone.
(Poor Hawkeye)

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> *New Email*


What are the squad names in the "Easiest Contest"?

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

Here you go  :Wink:

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Ive been wanting Help with this for a long time.

Screen Uh..jpg

The Screen is only cut off from the sides and i get a small screen. I've got a widescreen monitor.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Ive been wanting Help with this for a long time.
> 
> Screen Uh..jpg
> 
> The Screen is only cut off from the sides and i get a small screen. I've got a widescreen monitor.


Reduce the zoom to 90% will fix the screen, but only works with firefox

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> Ive been wanting Help with this for a long time.
> 
> Screen Uh..jpg
> 
> The Screen is only cut off from the sides and i get a small screen. I've got a widescreen monitor.


What happens when you go on full screen?

----------


## Charles LePage

Thank you to the Devs who appeared in the game.  They were very polite despite being pestered about Agent Venom.



Sadly, they did not answer my questions about when we would see Classic Thing and Reed Richards Thing in the game.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

Am I the only one who feels a little guilty when I poke Impossible Man while playing as Impossible man? Like I am ratting a brother out.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I want to start focusing on getting Mini FFF. Can someone tell me which missions will give what craft item of the ingredients?
Heres a list (so you don't have to look in game, if you don't remember):

Adamantium Bars - 0/6
Elemental Fire - 0/2
Astral Prisms - 0/2
Pym Particles - 2/4
Vibranium Ore - 0/4

Ignore the amount, that is just me progress. You can tell where to find the main ingredients (above) or the ingredients needed to craft them. I know that Vibranium Ore can be found in Crisis Missions and such. I am mainly looking as which missions give what.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I want to start focusing on getting Mini FFF. Can someone tell me which missions will give what craft item of the ingredients?
> Heres a list (so you don't have to look in game, if you don't remember):
> 
> Adamantium Bars - 0/6
> Elemental Fire - 0/2
> Astral Prisms - 0/2
> Pym Particles - 2/4
> Vibranium Ore - 0/4
> 
> Ignore the amount, that is just me progress. You can tell where to find the main ingredients (above) or the ingredients needed to craft them. I know that Vibranium Ore can be found in Crisis Missions and such. I am mainly looking as which missions give what.


http://superherosquadonline.wikispaces.com/Goodies

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Thank you to the Devs who appeared in the game.  They were very polite despite being pestered about Agent Venom.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, they did not answer my questions about when we would see Classic Thing and Reed Richards Thing in the game.


Aww now I wish I didn't miss Dev day  :Frown:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Uh...... His squad level! And it said he only had 20 heroes in his squad.


And now we know who has the highest squad Lvl Lol

----------


## PhantCowboy

I had a glitch with my Spider Camo it was like this the whole Edit:Mission

----------


## PhantCowboy

Dang I got 450+360Exp from Modok Madness as UC Spidey for the weekend event.
Also why does this keep happening

----------


## Ace

> Dang I got 450+360Exp from Modok Madness as UC Spidey for the weekend event.
> Also why does this keep happening


If you opened it from your bag I think it's a glitch. I don't think you're suppose to get anything from it.

----------


## Megatron

> If you opened it from your bag I think it's a glitch. I don't think you're suppose to get anything from it.


I won Titanium Man from a box that was in my bag.

----------


## ValiantMagicalTitan

So I just wrapped up my worst eBay experience ever, and it was for a lot of Super Hero Squad TCG cards. Since the same guy has more SHS cards up, if anyone else is, by chance, looking at buying any Super Hero Squad TCG cards on eBay, I urge you to check out the feedback on the buyer, and if you see a negative feedback entered tonight regarding a SHS TCG lot, skip the guy.  Just wanted to give a heads-up.

On the plus side, I've got tons of cards now for my son and I to play with, and tons of codes to enter, not to mention something like five new heroes thanks to the 4x Fractal being live in the social areas.

----------


## censorship

Decided to start the mission tree of the achievements, got to WA Mole Man. It loaded but didn't spawn enemies or waypoints, and when I reloaded I got an unable to connect to notification server message. I think that's what it was.
I can't get on the web site now...




Edit: site's back up

----------


## Spider-Prime

Marvel Heroes also had the same problem, almost level 60 with my Mr. Fantastic and then BAM! kicked me out of the server.

Everything is back up now.

----------


## ValiantMagicalTitan

> I think those are done. Feel free to look at Goodies, too.


Actually it needs a minor pass for the Challenge heroes that were added back in but are still listed under retired, though I'm not sure we have a non-sale price for them.

Although looking at who has been on sale the last few weeks it looks like they've been pulling heroes out of retirement for a week, selling them at a discounted price, then re-retiring them (Punisher, Armored Spidey, American Dream, etc.). The wording on the news article for the Challenge heroes doesn't confirm if they're back for good and on sale (i.e. reduced price), or if they're simply going to sell them only until 7/15. I initially assumed the former, but given the last few weeks it might also be the latter.

----------


## Skorpey

Why are everybody playing Loki, is he really good? 
PS: Just won E.O.T.E badge + Agent Coulson

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> Why are everybody playing Loki, is he really good? 
> PS: Just won E.O.T.E badge + Agent Coulson


Loki is very good. But I don't suit his play style. 

Congrats! I won EOTE badge a few days ago and Coulson yesterday.

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

I can already imagine the Lizard box (hopefully no box for lizard). I hope Anti-Venom gets put in the box, but that's just me.

----------


## Skorpey

Is someone going to join us?  :Smile:

----------


## PhantCowboy

Man Im loving the weekend event

----------


## Ace

> I won Titanium Man from a box that was in my bag.


I'm guessing that box was a daily log in reward? If so, then there is a difference between yours and Phantasmal's.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I'm guessing that box was a daily log in reward? If so, then there is a difference between yours and Phantasmal's.


Mine was todays daily Log in Reward

----------


## PhantCowboy

Who should I buy
 
 or should I save for someone else?
Edit:I bought Morbius

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Who should I buy
>  
>  or should I save for someone else?
> Edit:I bought Morbius


I would have said buy vision.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I would have said buy vision.


I was told he sucks his heroup is weak and his attacks are slow

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> I was told he sucks his heroup is weak and his attacks are slow


He looks cool tho. But yeah his combo attacks are slow and his heroup does suck.

----------


## PhantCowboy



----------


## ZIYAN132

> 


Nice work Cowboy, maybe next time we could do a picture with the whole team or maybe most of us (sounds unlikely thanks to Wolvie cutting the wires lol). Though I must say, that Thing really looks handsome!


CBR username: ZIYAN132
SHSO: Marshmallow Hydra
MH: ZIYANGOOL
MAA: Ziyan Gool
Squad Level: 1300 on the dot!
Fun things to know: Being here and being playing since day one!
Advice: Don't be a salad, be the best potato you could ever be!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Nice work Cowboy, maybe next time we could do a picture with the whole team or maybe most of us (sounds unlikely thanks to Wolvie cutting the wires lol). Though I must say, that Thing really looks handsome!
> 
> 
> CBR username: ZIYAN132
> SHSO: Marshmallow Hydra
> MH: ZIYANGOOL
> MAA: Ziyan Gool
> Squad Level: 1300 on the dot!
> Fun things to know: Being here and being playing since day one!
> Advice: Don't be a salad, be the best potato you could ever be!


Thx Btw U can put all of this in your signature under the settings tab Also welcome to Cbr

----------


## Pyrebomb

Man, I miss a day and there is a dev meet-up. Boooooooo.




> We've had a lot of new boxed heroes so I thought I'd bring this question up again.  
> 
> A) Who is your favorite boxed hero.
> 
> 2) Who is the strongest boxed hero (for both survival and regular missions) in you opinion?


My favorite boxed character is Beta Ray Bill, but my favorite to play as is Sabretooth.




> I actually use tasseography to predict future heroes. When I saw the lightning bolt in my cup, I ran to update the wiki. Though, maybe I misinterpreted and Gaz is planning to release Living Lightning instead.


Or maybe another Thor? I can always dream...




> Uh...... His squad level! And it said he only had 20 heroes in his squad.


I'm jealous of her squad name. That is perfect for a Loki player.




> Actually it needs a minor pass for the Challenge heroes that were added back in but are still listed under retired, though I'm not sure we have a non-sale price for them.
> 
> Although looking at who has been on sale the last few weeks it looks like they've been pulling heroes out of retirement for a week, selling them at a discounted price, then re-retiring them (Punisher, Armored Spidey, American Dream, etc.). The wording on the news article for the Challenge heroes doesn't confirm if they're back for good and on sale (i.e. reduced price), or if they're simply going to sell them only until 7/15. I initially assumed the former, but given the last few weeks it might also be the latter.


They've actually been doing that for months. In fact, they did one-a-day back in April. I have every retired hero because of it. I'd assume that they will leave the shop "for good" once the sale is over.

----------


## cpinheir

> I thought this was discussed earlier in the thread but I'm not able to find it right now. Regarding sidekicks that spawn fractals - is there a way to get them spawning the fractals again once they stop? I think it was basically assumed that they stop spawning when you idle for a while, but once I start moving/playing again I'm usually not able to get them to spawn the fractals, even after dismissing and resummoning the sidekick (Gold Badge Giganto is who I'm using). Anyone have any insight on this or found a way to get it to work again? I'm assuming that logging out and back in would work, but my laptop loads the game slow enough as-is.


My understanding (from one of Mysteria's posts a month or so back) was that collecting either a hero token or crafting item would start sidekick item generation again. Give that a try!

----------


## Pyrebomb

Ugh. Giganto's mega-collect seems to have gone from lagging on crafting items to just not collecting them at all. So annoying.

----------


## beanroaster

> Ugh. Giganto's mega-collect seems to have gone from lagging on crafting items to just not collecting them at all. So annoying.


I find (with MFFF megacollect) that it works well the first 1-2 times after logging in, but it starts to glitch after that, and continues to get progressively worse, eventually arriving at the "approximately 1:30 after collecting you fall through the floor and get credit for all of the stuff you collected a long time ago" that we all know and love.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I've been on twice today, this morning and just now, and Bugle had no trouble bots at all. This is one bad glitch...

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

I'm baaaaaack! So annoyed that I missed the dev play event thing,I was on a plane.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Weird glitch just now. All of Titanium Man's tokens and fractals reappeared in Baxter Plaza, even though I just collected them in Daily Bugle. I know it's not time for them to reset. I think the fractals counted when I collected them, but the tokens didn't give me any XP.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Nice work Cowboy, maybe next time we could do a picture with the whole team or maybe most of us (sounds unlikely thanks to Wolvie cutting the wires lol). Though I must say, that Thing really looks handsome!
> 
> 
> CBR username: ZIYAN132
> SHSO: Marshmallow Hydra
> MH: ZIYANGOOL
> MAA: Ziyan Gool
> Squad Level: 1300 on the dot!
> Fun things to know: Being here and being playing since day one!
> Advice: Don't be a salad, be the best potato you could ever be!


Nice to see cbox folks join the forums! Welcome Spider bite (that is ur  cbox name right?)

----------


## Pyrebomb

Woo! I officially have all of the boxed heroes. (Until Lizard comes out.)

----------


## beanroaster

> Ugh. Giganto's mega-collect seems to have gone from lagging on crafting items to just not collecting them at all. So annoying.


Okay, finally got in game and confirmed that I'm seeing the same thing on MFFF that you are on Giganto - no crafting items are being collected with mega collect. It's not just a lag-glitch either, like the hero tokens which take a while to "register." I can walk around the zone and get the crafting items after doing mega collect.

This ability keeps getting stranger and stranger...

----------


## Ace

> Mine was todays daily Log in Reward


KK then ticket it up '-'.

Just realised my lvl it's counting from 1 to 4 '-'

----------


## censorship

> Okay, finally got in game and confirmed that I'm seeing the same thing on MFFF that you are on Giganto - no crafting items are being collected with mega collect.


Strangely, attracting a crafting item to you while you press megacollect will collect the other four.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Okay, finally got in game and confirmed that I'm seeing the same thing on MFFF that you are on Giganto - no crafting items are being collected with mega collect. It's not just a lag-glitch either, like the hero tokens which take a while to "register." I can walk around the zone and get the crafting items after doing mega collect.
> 
> This ability keeps getting stranger and stranger...


Just did this is Baxter, where you have a good view of the whole zone. Problem seems to be that the crafting items have a slightly delayed loading time. I pressed MC after my hero loaded and said his catch-phrase, and noticed a psychic liquid loading near Dr. Doom just as my fractals and tokens were being pulled towards me.

I wish they'd just change the code to grant you the items automatically. The way it is now just causes too many weird happenings.

Edit: And now I'm locked out of the game.

----------


## beanroaster

Just noticed this had slipped into the shop today as a one-day only purchase. Thought I'd post it here in case there are those who need him and might have missed it...

Screen Shot 2014-07-12 at 2.18.20 PM.jpg

EDIT: 5000 fractal cost

----------


## Pyrebomb

Yeah. He goes on sale every full-moon.

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> KK then ticket it up '-'.
> 
> Just realised my lvl it's counting from 1 to 4 '-'


Haha thats awesome

----------


## millsfan

> Haha thats awesome


What is cool is The title The Chrome Dragon

----------


## sylvestro1299

Wasted 21 winter boxes for these card *sigh*

----------


## CenturianSpy

Anyone else get the glitch were your squaddie is frozen in the Mayhem Impy mission UNTIL Impy hits you once?

----------


## beanroaster

> Anyone else get the glitch were your squaddie is frozen in the Mayhem Impy mission UNTIL Impy hits you once?


Yup. Happens every so often to me. Maybe 20% of the time. Today, Mr. Fix It was standing there doing his "jazz hands" dance until he got pummeled. Was quite comical.  :Smile:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Anyone else get the glitch were your squaddie is frozen in the Mayhem Impy mission UNTIL Impy hits you once?


oh i thought it was internet lag!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Wasted 21 winter boxes for these card *sigh*


I don't feel bad for you at all. Gimme, gimme.



> Anyone else get the glitch were your squaddie is frozen in the Mayhem Impy mission UNTIL Impy hits you once?


Yeah. Thankfully it's pretty much impossible to get below addy on that mission. I think you'd actually have to TRY to fail.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

This is really annoying me Im getting 30 second Delays on Impossible Men Collecting as well takes 30 second to add the fractals to my fractal count and XP

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> Anyone else get the glitch were your squaddie is frozen in the Mayhem Impy mission UNTIL Impy hits you once?


Yes, that happened to me a couple times

----------


## Ace

> Haha thats awesome


Hehe Ikr  :Smile: 




> What is cool is The title The Chrome Dragon


If you're saying my squad name is cool then thanks! XD

----------


## sylvestro1299

HAVING FUN! With my new sidekick!

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> HAVING FUN! With my new sidekick!


LOL I was in Picture #3

----------


## spideyman

> Anyone else get the glitch were your squaddie is frozen in the Mayhem Impy mission UNTIL Impy hits you once?


Happens to me from time to time does not matter what side kick you use.

----------


## beanroaster

Seems to me that with all of the load-related glitching (slow server response on mega collect, delay in awarding fractals/xp for collects, etc.), paired with the frequent "wires crossed" message when trying to access the login server, that they either didn't anticipate the massive response of returning players with this new update or didn't realize the load it would place on their servers.  Looks like it's time for some upgrades.

----------


## Ace

Got left behind in the mission because I was lagging. First time I'm seeing this.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> HAVING FUN! With my new sidekick!


Where did those sidekicks come from?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Where did those sidekicks come from?


Looks like shrink potions...

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Looks like shrink potions...


im actually quite enjoying those potions! They are finally useful  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Man Im loving the weekend event


I didn't realize the game would choose another hero for you if you took too long to choose another hero in place of another hero that another squaddie already chose. I was going to choose EotE Spidey in place of SSM for our Dormammu mission but then Iron Man was forced on me.



> Anyone else get the glitch were your squaddie is frozen in the Mayhem Impy mission UNTIL Impy hits you once?


Yeah, happens to me as well.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Hey Ravin. Quick Question. What be your SHSO Name?

----------


## Pyrebomb

Anybody else notice you don't spawn on the Bifrost when you enter Asgard, anymore? Woo! Somebody listened to me.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Hey Ravin. Quick Question. What be your SHSO Name?


YOU could go to page 1 to see his squad name!




> Anybody else notice you don't spawn on the Bifrost when you enter Asgard, anymore? Woo! Somebody listened to me.


Still bifrost spawning for me!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Still bifrost spawning for me!


Really? Every time I've gone there today, it's dropped me at some random point in the zone. Guess I'm just lucky. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## spideyman

The helpful tips switch finally works, they got rid of that sound issue from clicking past the awards at the end of missions.  The voice (talking) going away from doing that after a while is not but happy the ringing noise dont occur any more.  

I dont like that they adjusted the game for fullscreen on my monitor it looks too close now liked the zoomed out look.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Hey Ravin. Quick Question. What be your SHSO Name?


Agent: Fantastic Seeker Robin
Non-Agent: Fire Prince Duck, which I am prioritizing now to grab all the Agent-only heroes and what have you while my cumulative 5-week membership is on. Earning 3500 fractals for the 3k frac heroes and their badges can be done in less than a day; 5500 fractals for the dozen or so 5k frac heroes will definitely take longer (ie. repeating mayhem missions).

----------


## spideyman

> Agent: Fantastic Seeker Robin
> Non-Agent: Fire Prince Duck, which I am prioritizing now to grab all the Agent-only heroes and what have you while my cumulative 5-week membership is on. Earning 3500 fractals for the 3k frac heroes and their badges can be done in less than a day; 5500 fractals for the dozen or so 5k frac heroes will definitely take longer (ie. repeating mayhem missions).


Well that is an achievement too so you are well on your way with that.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> The helpful tips switch finally works, they got rid of that sound issue from clicking past the awards at the end of missions.  The voice (talking) going away from doing that after a while is not but happy the ringing noise dont occur any more.


Yay! Here's hoping they fix the voice issue next. I waste _far_ too much time every day waiting for my scores to tally so the voices don't glitch out on me.

And damn. Daily Bugle's Troublebot problem seems to have infected Baxter, too. Guess I'm gonna be hiding out in Asgard for a while.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

So heroup is broke for me after relogging 5 times fractals, hero tokens, and crafting parts will not spawn in any zone, I tried after the reset at 5 same thing nothing just wouldn't load thought it was a glitch logged out waited a couple minutes logged back in did that about 5 times with the same result all daily hero collect items are not spawning for me, I guess im gonna play Marvel Heroes till this gets fixed.

----------


## CenturianSpy

For those who help on the wiki, thanks and I just reformatted the Mayhem Mission page to reflect the new missions. I need others to please fill out the crafting items won for the missing blanks.

http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...ayhem+Missions

----------


## spideyman

> For those who help on the wiki, thanks and I just reformatted the Mayhem Mission page to reflect the new missions. I need others to please fill out the crafting items won for the missing blanks.
> 
> http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...ayhem+Missions


Nice job I love the presentation.

----------


## sylvestro1299

My 43rd try!

Also my 30th try

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> My 43rd try!
> 
> Also my 30th try


Congrats on Getting Winter Soldier at least it didn't take you 87 boxes that's how much it took me to get Doc Ock.

----------


## starshapedgummy

It took me forever to get Doc Ock and Ultron... the others; I have been mildly successful with. 

Just a question: which hero gives out the best team armor boost and/or self armor boost. Is there one hero who gives that boost where he/she can withstand being knocked out?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Congrats on Getting Winter Soldier at least it didn't take you 87 boxes that's how much it took me to get Doc Ock.


im happy! that was a lucky run i know! but i did have membership!

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> im happy! that was a lucky run i know! but i did have membership!


I had a membership to and it still took 87 ock boxes

----------


## eagle1604

I finally got Agent Coulson after nearly forty tires at his box. I am so happy about him but I won`t start opening any other boxes soon .  :Smile:

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

Just stuck here, I am very tempted to purchase the £50/$50 gold bundle which comes with a box character. I'm wondering if it is worth the price? 5200 gold included.

----------


## Megatron

Is UC spiderman unique or does he have the *exact* same powers as another spiderman in the game?

----------


## Ace

> Is UC spiderman unique or does he have the *exact* same powers as another spiderman in the game?


I decided to buy him since he didn't cost that much. His basic attacks and hero-up are the same as spider-man's but his power attacks are different; well his first and second power attacks that is. I haven't unlocked his third yet.

Edit: His third power attack is a spider swing, just like spider-man's first power attack.

----------


## Pyrebomb

I've made, like, 40k fracs in the past 24 hours. Somebody tie me to my bed. I need sleep.

----------


## Cheatster9000x

15 Winter Boxes, 7,500 fractals.
OMG YES.jpg
All worth it.

EDIT: Worth noting, this is my very first box hero.

----------


## Ace

Finally I can't believe I got him on my second box of the day as an agent! Took me 15 boxes overall. Think I'm going to try for Ultron now maybe I'll get lucky  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> Finally I can't believe I got him on my second box of the day as an agent! Took me 15 boxes overall. Think I'm going to try for Ultron now maybe I'll get lucky .


Hi-5 bro! That's how I got him too!

----------


## Ace

> Hi-5 bro! That's how I got him too!


Hi-5! XD I just got wasp from Ultron's box!

----------


## Ace

Just tried a few times for Ultron didn't get him but at least I got some nice stuff. I also got the badges for Avenging Wolverine, Nightcrawler, Black Cat, Impossibunny and The Bunnisher.

----------


## Skorpey

Well had 1,5k fractals so wanted to spend it on boxes!
*Results*
First Ultron's box try: http://i.imgur.com/K9b50Gr.png
Second Ultron's box try: http://i.imgur.com/S55akD3.png
First Sabertooth try: http://i.imgur.com/5JQ8nZT.png
I am such a lucky boy. Also noticed that if u win badge for any hero the next try will be boxed hero  :Smile:  Had same situation with Agent Coulson, first try E.O.T.E badge and second try himself.

----------


## Skorpey

Ace omg did u just won WASP?! I love her and trying to have in my squad for like a year!!!
PS: Is she in every box?

----------


## Catliker

Finally got 5k fractals any suggestions on who to buy (not agent)

----------


## Ace

> Ace omg did u just won WASP?! I love her and trying to have in my squad for like a year!!!
> PS: Is she in every box?


Yep I did! I don't know if she's in every box though '-'.

----------


## Skorpey

> Finally got 5k fractals any suggestions on who to buy (not agent)


Did u reedem FREE AGENT WEEK code? Hmm imo u should buy mystique or superior spidey !  :Smile:  Both are strong and just awesome

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Well had 1,5k fractals so wanted to spend it on boxes!
> *Results*
> First Ultron's box try: http://i.imgur.com/K9b50Gr.png
> Second Ultron's box try: http://i.imgur.com/S55akD3.png
> First Sabertooth try: http://i.imgur.com/5JQ8nZT.png
> I am such a lucky boy. Also noticed that if u win badge for any hero the next try will be boxed hero  Had same situation with Agent Coulson, first try E.O.T.E badge and second try himself.


As somebody who is well-versed in mystery boxes, I can safely say that the notion of a hero always following a badge is ridiculous. I've received numerous badges (and cards, and worthless potions, and "rare" crafting items) before obtaining the hero.




> Yep I did! I don't know if she's in every box though '-'.


I would guess just the Ultronic Box, given her ties.

----------


## sylvestro1299

I really want astonishing cyclops and/or classic wolverine I got their badges and cyk looks like a lot of fun!how many tries does it take to win a non featured hero? I have around 120 tries in various boxes not a single retired hero! Also I was disappointed when I got wasp and a box gave me her badge I would rather level up classic cyk!

----------


## Pyrebomb

Weirdest glitch just now. I was playing Curse of Malekith with Arachne and it did that weird thing where when you jump over your opponent, you just stand in the air like you're on some sort of shelf. Okay. Fairly standard glitch. Whatever. BUT THEN I STARTED FLOATING.
arachnewhut.jpg

I floated all the way up to the top of the mission, phased through the tower, and then dropped back down. I thought "Oh good. I'm going to get to play-through and didn't just waste all that time." Nope. It dropped me in a part of the mission I hadn't been to yet. No enemies would spawn so I could advance, and there was a gate blocking my way back.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> For those who help on the wiki, thanks and I just reformatted the Mayhem Mission page to reflect the new missions. I need others to please fill out the crafting items won for the missing blanks.
> 
> http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...ayhem+Missions


You're Welcome  :Big Grin:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Weirdest glitch just now. I was playing Curse of Malekith with Arachne and it did that weird thing where when you jump over your opponent, you just stand in the air like you're on some sort of shelf. Okay. Fairly standard glitch. Whatever. BUT THEN I STARTED FLOATING.
> arachnewhut.jpg
> 
> I floated all the way up to the top of the mission, phased through the tower, and then dropped back down. I thought "Oh good. I'm going to get to play-through and didn't just waste all that time." Nope. It dropped me in a part of the mission I hadn't been to yet. No enemies would spawn so I could advance, and there was a gate blocking my way back.


That happens almost every time I play the Green Goblin missions
Also my daily log in reward again

----------


## PhantCowboy

Also

----------


## Catliker

and another question (sorry i'm kind of new to the game) when my week of jr agent runs out will i still be able to use agent only heroes?

----------


## Skorpey

> I really want astonishing cyclops and/or classic wolverine I got their badges and cyk looks like a lot of fun!how many tries does it take to win a non featured hero? I have around 120 tries in various boxes not a single retired hero! Also I was disappointed when I got wasp and a box gave me her badge I would rather level up classic cyk!


Where did u won wasp?

----------


## Skorpey

> and another question (sorry i'm kind of new to the game) when my week of jr agent runs out will i still be able to use agent only heroes?


Sure! Year ago u shouldn't be able but they fix it and now u can play how long u want  :Smile:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> and another question (sorry i'm kind of new to the game) when my week of jr agent runs out will i still be able to use agent only heroes?


Yes you will

----------


## sylvestro1299

Id prefer growth potions but this is meh!

----------


## Skorpey

*sylvestro1299*  where did u won WASP ?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> *sylvestro1299*  where did u won WASP ?


birthday month fb giveaway!

----------


## Ace

Look it's spider Ultron '-'.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Look it's spider Ultron '-'.


nice! i will pay 50k fracs for that!

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

> I also don't find it funny idk what Gaz was thinking.


I think it's hilarious, and a great little easter egg of sorts to what has made the Internet great (which is also why Vinnie Jones said the line in the 3rd X-Men movie)...if you don't know the video of which I'm speaking, then the joke wasn't meant for you!

----------


## censorship

I know there will probably be a box this week, but to make sure I don't run out of store heroes too soon, I'm skimming for retired heroes.
And cards like this. I want to make an entire deck that doesn't play fair.



Edit:
Rage from the Eternal theme:

----------


## MaskedTraveler

How often is it to win a Mystery Box as a daily prize? I keep getting Buffs...

----------


## sylvestro1299

> How often is it to win a Mystery Box as a daily prize? I keep getting Buffs...


i keep getting 30 fractals!

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> For those who help on the wiki, thanks and I just reformatted the Mayhem Mission page to reflect the new missions. I need others to please fill out the crafting items won for the missing blanks.
> 
> http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...ayhem+Missions


For the record, I've seen Kingpin drop Uru Dust and Diamond Dust.
I'd add it myself but I can't be asked to make an account.

----------


## sylvestro1299

damn it! Being a Germany fan i had to watch the extra time while onslaught was decimating me! atleast they won!

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

So I just bought the Impossible Bunny Sidekick and I'm confused about its smart bomb.. When I use the smartbomb, the sidekick just appears, does nothing at all, then gets knocked out...

----------


## Megatron

> So I just bought the Impossible Bunny Sidekick and I'm confused about its smart bomb.. When I use the smartbomb, the sidekick just appears, does nothing at all, then gets knocked out...


It is _IMP_-ossible to use.

(Just kidding, I don't have the sidekick)

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> So I just bought the Impossible Bunny Sidekick and I'm confused about its smart bomb.. When I use the smartbomb, the sidekick just appears, does nothing at all, then gets knocked out...


I used it a couple of times before, as I recall it selects a target, drives to it, then detonates.

And I have one last 3k agent hero to buy (Iron Man Mk. I) before moving on to the 5k heroes. I have until August 6 to get all the Avengers including Nick Fury and Avenging Wolvie, Indestructible Hulk, Super Skrull, Loki, Mysterio, Quicksilver, and Guardian before my membership expires on my alt account. Luckily I got FF Doom and EotE before the update. 14 heroes and their badges at 5500 each is 77,000. In 24 days. About 3208 fractals a day. Oh, and the features hero of the week too. Plus the sidekicks and titles for the achievements. No biggie.

Whoa.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I used it a couple of times before, as I recall it selects a target, drives to it, then detonates.
> 
> And I have one last 3k agent hero to buy (Iron Man Mk. I) before moving on to the 5k heroes. I have until August 6 to get all the Avengers including Nick Fury and Avenging Wolvie, Indestructible Hulk, Super Skrull, Loki, Mysterio, Quicksilver, and Guardian before my membership expires on my alt account. Luckily I got FF Doom and EotE before the update. 14 heroes and their badges at 5500 each is 77,000. In 24 days. About 3208 fractals a day. Oh, and the features hero of the week too. Plus the sidekicks and titles for the achievements. No biggie.
> 
> Whoa.


Wow, that is a lot of work. I haven't used my 1 week membership code yet. I'm waiting until Agent Venom comes, or until the end of the month. (Whichever comes first). I'm currently maxing like 4 heroes, so I have some time to go, because 2 of them are on gold badges.

----------


## Megatron

> I used it a couple of times before, as I recall it selects a target, drives to it, then detonates.
> 
> And I have one last 3k agent hero to buy (Iron Man Mk. I) before moving on to the 5k heroes. I have until August 6 to get all the Avengers including Nick Fury and Avenging Wolvie, Indestructible Hulk, Super Skrull, Loki, Mysterio, Quicksilver, and Guardian before my membership expires on my alt account. Luckily I got FF Doom and EotE before the update. 14 heroes and their badges at 5500 each is 77,000. In 24 days. About 3208 fractals a day. Oh, and the features hero of the week too. Plus the sidekicks and titles for the achievements. No biggie.
> 
> Whoa.


I'm trying to get all the heroes in one week and I didn't have EOTE or FF Doom to start.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I think it's hilarious, and a great little easter egg of sorts to what has made the Internet great (which is also why Vinnie Jones said the line in the 3rd X-Men movie)...if you don't know the video of which I'm speaking, then the joke wasn't meant for you!


I do its just the game is targeted  for kids
But then again most Kids nowadays frequently use words like this... Its still inappropriate in my opinion

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> Finally got 5k fractals any suggestions on who to buy (not agent)


Moon Knight is awesome

----------


## PhantCowboy

AWESOME 16 BOXES!!!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I do its just the game is targeted  for kids
> But then again most Kids nowadays frequently use words like this... Its still inappropriate in my opinion


Which is why they didn't actually _use_ the word. It's the sort of near-miss kids find hilarious.

And if you think_ that's_ the most inappropriate soundbyte in the game, you are verrrrrrrrrry young.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Which is why they didn't actually _use_ the word. It's the sort of near-miss kids find hilarious.
> 
> And if you think_ that's_ the most inappropriate soundbyte in the game, you are verrrrrrrrrry young.


There is another one???
And Im 15

----------


## Charles LePage

> Which is why they didn't actually _use_ the word. It's the sort of near-miss kids find hilarious.


My kid wouldn't find it hilarious.




> And if you think_ that's_ the most inappropriate soundbyte in the game, you are verrrrrrrrrry young.


Okay, what is "the most inappropriate sound byte in the game"?

----------


## Spider-Prime

You guys need to watch Arthur when DW learns a swear word.

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

OKAY so this happens sometimes when I travel to any zone or get back from missions.  Instead of spawning me on the rainbow of Asgard, when I got back from the mission it spawned me here.

----------


## Megatron

> You guys need to watch Arthur when DW learns a swear word.


I remember watching that episode but how does it relate to the game?

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

Just traveling to the Daily Bugle...

----------


## Spider-Prime

> I remember watching that episode but how does it relate to the game?


I'm the Juggernaut, Bbb.... Buddy!

----------


## Skorpey

Finally! Spend 600 gold + 5k fractals but this is worth!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Okay, what is "the most inappropriate sound byte in the game"?


There is when Super Soldier Cap does his hero-up and yells, "Let's go, Commando!" That comma is very important. And that singular is very intentional. But the dirtiest one is probably when Wasp steps in water and declares her love of "watersports."

----------


## Charles LePage

> There is when Super Soldier Cap does his hero-up and yells, "Let's go, Commando!" That comma is very important. And that singular is very intentional. But the dirties one is probably when Wasp steps in water and declares her love of "watersports."


I miss so much by never having the sound turned on when I play SHSO.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> OKAY so this happens sometimes when I travel to any zone or get back from missions.  Instead of spawning me on the rainbow of Asgard, when I got back from the mission it spawned me here.


Yeah, that's what I was talking about the other day! I don't think it's just returning from missions. I think it is just that sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. My first visit to Asgard today:
Attachment 5949
STORM, WATER YOU DOING? And with the Giganto sidekick... Everyone out of the pool!

----------


## Fang_212

Also my daily log in reward again
[/QUOTE]

Same happened to me yesterday. I had an Ultron box in my inventory.
I put in a ticket.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> But the dirtiest one is probably when Wasp steps in water and declares her love of "watersports."


<chuckles> I was wondering what Au Ultron says when he enters water...

----------


## Ace

> Yeah, that's what I was talking about the other day! I don't think it's just returning from missions. I think it is just that sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. My first visit to Asgard today:
> Attachment 5949
> STORM, WATER YOU DOING? And with the Giganto sidekick... Everyone out of the pool!


I can't see the pic '-'.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I can't see the pic '-'.


Yeah, idk. It was working earlier, but now it's just a link. You can see it if you click it.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Awesome 23 Tries

Almost there just need Mr Fixit and Sabretooth

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> <chuckles> I was wondering what Au Ultron says when he enters water...


AU Ultron says the same thing as normal Ultron when he goes in the water.

----------


## sylvestro1299

Finally! I got it!

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Finally! I got it!


Aww man Congrats I still need Green Goblin and T-Man then I have every box hero/villain Plus all I need is mysterio and super skrull then I have all the good members only heroes. Already bought all the avenger ones.

----------


## VikDaBomb

Hey Guys,Im new here and I just have a few questions
1.Whats the fastest way to get fractals mission wise(if you can make it mission specific)
2.Whats the easiest way to get ******ium ore(without buying)
3.Is Avengers Hawkeye,Astonishing Cyclops,and the Punisher really that powerful?I saw on the wiki that they do around 170-190!
and lastly,4.What are the best characters mission wise(Crisis,Survival,etc.)
Thx for the help!

----------


## Megatron

> Hey Guys,Im new here and I just have a few questions
> 1.Whats the fastest way to get fractals mission wise(if you can make it mission specific)
> 2.Whats the easiest way to get ******ium ore(without buying)
> 3.Is Avengers Hawkeye,Astonishing Cyclops,and the Punisher really that powerful?I saw on the wiki that they do around 170-190!
> and lastly,4.What are the best characters mission wise(Crisis,Survival,etc.)
> Thx for the help!


1. Mayhem missions and the Bullseye mission
2. It can only be earned by getting Admantium on crisis missions (there is a small drop rate so you have to try a couple of times)
3. They have high combo damage but you also have to look at other aspects of the character
4. EOTE Spiderman, Loki, Falcon Exo-7, Iron Spider, Superior Spiderman, Mysterio, and FF Doom to name a few.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Hey Guys,Im new here and I just have a few questions
> 1.Whats the fastest way to get fractals mission wise(if you can make it mission specific)
> 2.Whats the easiest way to get ******ium ore(without buying)
> 3.Is Avengers Hawkeye,Astonishing Cyclops,and the Punisher really that powerful?I saw on the wiki that they do around 170-190!
> and lastly,4.What are the best characters mission wise(Crisis,Survival,etc.)
> Thx for the help!


Hello and welcome!
1. I feel that onslaught onslaught is the best mission to earn fractals! Bullseye gives a decent amount with an easier difficulty!
2. Crisis missions thats all there is to get vibranium without buying it
3.their basic attacks are strong i cant say that about their hero ups or powerattacks! Punisher you have to be close and all his attacks rarely hit!
4. Look at the highest damage hero ups in the wiki! i like Loki, superior spiderman, Falcon exo 7 and EOTE spiderman personally

----------


## Megatron

I've been doing a good job farming during the 1 week membership, but I want to get the valor 2000 bonus while a member so I can buy more member stuff.  I have reached the defeat 400 enemies achievement.  What is the quickest mission to get it done as I want to spend max time in zones and doing mayhem missions.  Thanks.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I've been doing a good job farming during the 1 week membership, but I want to get the valor 2000 bonus while a member so I can buy more member stuff.  I have reached the defeat 400 enemies achievement.  What is the quickest mission to get it done as I want to spend max time in zones and doing mayhem missions.  Thanks.


i would say creatures of the night

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> I've been doing a good job farming during the 1 week membership, but I want to get the valor 2000 bonus while a member so I can buy more member stuff.  I have reached the defeat 400 enemies achievement.  What is the quickest mission to get it done as I want to spend max time in zones and doing mayhem missions.  Thanks.


Abomination Obliteration too!  :Stick Out Tongue:  Soooo many mini-MODOKS.

----------


## Megatron

Does the Twitter contest no longer happen?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Aww man Congrats I still need Green Goblin and T-Man then I have every box hero/villain Plus all I need is mysterio and super skrull then I have all the good members only heroes. Already bought all the avenger ones.


Yes, congrats indeed to sylvestro1299. I have Mysterio on my main account and just bought Super-Skrull as my second 5k agent hero, my FF-themed squad is slowly nearing completion, just need regular Doom.



> Does the Twitter contest no longer happen?


Looks like it's not happening, in fact based on the tweet history I was the last winner with Scarlet Witch on June 17!

----------


## Megatron

> Yes, congrats indeed to sylvestro1299. I have Mysterio on my main account and just bought Super-Skrull as my second 5k agent hero, my FF-themed squad is slowly nearing completion, just need regular Doom.
> 
> Looks like it's not happening, in fact based on the tweet history I was the last winner with Scarlet Witch on June 17!


Your alt is so lucky with contests.

I'm sad to hear about the contest ending.  I never make it on time for Facebook but Twitter happened at a specific time slot so I always got entered.

As for the membership, I have been making about 11 K a day.  If I keep it up, I should be able to get all of the SHIELD agent only heroes.  I have EOTE at level 10 and the only thing I did with him was two mega-collects and mayhem missions.  I am being so spoiled getting all of these new heroes all at once.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

So I was running around when I noticed this. This person had Magneto's helmet floating around (other than the sidekick cat.) 
Where and how do you get this helmet? I never seen this before.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> As for the membership, I have been making about 11 K a day.  If I keep it up, I should be able to get all of the SHIELD agent only heroes.  I have EOTE at level 10 and the only thing I did with him was two mega-collects and mayhem missions.  I am being so spoiled getting all of these new heroes all at once.


Lucky you have the time to earn that much. I can manage just a little over 5.5k if I push it so that's one agent a day. I'm using Superior with Mini FFF for the mayhems; he's really a great distraction and deals a good amount of damage. I save EotE for the solo missions achievement, which I'm doing on the weekends for now while prioritizing fractals.



> So I was running around when I noticed this. This person had Magneto's helmet floating around (other than the sidekick cat.) 
> Where and how do you get this helmet? I never seen this before.


Just guessing, it's the bonus reward for achieving adamantium on Magneto's Crisis Attack of the Iron Men.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> So I was running around when I noticed this. This person had Magneto's helmet floating around (other than the sidekick cat.) 
> Where and how do you get this helmet? I never seen this before.


You get it from the Crisis Iron Men Mission as a reward like the cosmic modok cubes from cirsis Modok Madness.

----------


## Ace

> So I was running around when I noticed this. This person had Magneto's helmet floating around (other than the sidekick cat.) 
> Where and how do you get this helmet? I never seen this before.


Magneto's crisis mission.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> So I was running around when I noticed this. This person had Magneto's helmet floating around (other than the sidekick cat.) 
> Where and how do you get this helmet? I never seen this before.


Get ada on Attack of the Iron Men Crisis, I'm guessing.

----------


## Megatron

> Lucky you have the time to earn that much. I can manage just a little over 5.5k if I push it so that's one agent a day. I'm using Superior with Mini FFF for the mayhems; he's really a great distraction and deals a good amount of damage. I save EotE for the solo missions achievement, which I'm doing on the weekends for now while prioritizing fractals.
> 
> Just guessing, it's the bonus reward for achieving adamantium on Magneto's Crisis Attack of the Iron Men.


I don't exactly have that much time, it's more like I'm making it by missing out on some sleep.  The thing is, I wake up a couple of hours earlier than I usually do to get as many fractals as I can before I have to start my online summer school stuff.  I won't be able to do the same for my "alt" though as I am also going to England next week and will only have one day to really spend on it.  How many heroes do you have on your alt?  I only have 58 on my main.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I don't exactly have that much time, it's more like I'm making it by missing out on some sleep.  The thing is, I wake up a couple of hours earlier than I usually do to get as many fractals as I can before I have to start my online summer school stuff.  I won't be able to do the same for my "alt" though as I am also going to England next week and will only have one day to really spend on it.  How many heroes do you have on your alt?  I only have 58 on my main.


Hey, I do that too, either gaming til near midnight or waking early. And cool, hope you enjoy your English trip. Speaking of England, I do hope Captain Britain is not in the DNU list; I'd love to see him along with Lionheart, Union Jack, and other UK heroes. The game has many UK players and I'm sure they'd want to see them too, I have between 30-40 heroes last count on my alt. And yes, I have Mini FFF on my alt (but not yet on my main lol). big help for the megacollect and troublebots.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Hey, I do that too, either gaming til near midnight or waking early. And cool, hope you enjoy your English trip. Speaking of England, I do hope Captain Britain is not in the DNU list; I'd love to see him along with Lionheart, Union Jack, and other UK heroes. The game has many UK players and I'm sure they'd want to see them too, I have between 30-40 heroes last count on my alt. And yes, I have Mini FFF on my alt (but not yet on my main lol). big help for the megacollect and troublebots.


Why would Captain Britain be on the DNU list, is there something offensive about him. I'm British and I really don't understand the reasoning for him being on the list. You have to be 13 to use the chat on SHSO right?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Why would Captain Britain be on the DNU list, is there something offensive about him. I'm British and I really don't understand the reasoning for him being on the list. You have to be 13 to use the chat on SHSO right?


My understanding of the DNU list is that there are licensing and legal issues why some characters won't appear in the game, at least in the foreseeable future. I have no knowledge of CB's gaming licensing, so I was just being hopeful.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> My understanding of the DNU list is that there are licensing and legal issues why some characters won't appear in the game, at least in the foreseeable future. I have no knowledge of CB's gaming licensing, so I was just being hopeful.


Thanks for the explanation, also can somebody post a picture of all the medallions. Thanks!

----------


## King Blade Wolf

Ok so I find most of the achievements to be monotonous and tedious, but I'm actually kind of proud of earning this one.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Ok so I find most of the achievements to be monotonous and tedious, but I'm actually kind of proud of earning this one.


You should get more than 1000 fractals, sheesh, that A LOT of work.

----------


## Maven

> Speaking of England, I do hope Captain Britain is not in the DNU list; I'd love to see him along with Lionheart, Union Jack, and other UK heroes.


Black Knight/Dane Whitman would be awesome to see as well (even though he is American, he's of British descent, and is the descendant of the original Atlas/mid-50's era Black Knight)...love his ties to Arthurian legend and would also love to see more characters with the sword wielding moveset.

----------


## Megatron

> You should get more than 1000 fractals, sheesh, that A LOT of work.


I agree.  The fractal rewards aren't really spread out how I would do them.  The destiny and solo conquest achievements which are probably the easiest and quickest in the game but give out tons of fractals, whereas the hard achievements only give you a few.  That is why I am not hard pressed about getting many of the achievements past the destiny and solo conquest.  I am only going to work hard on the until I get MODOK at which point I won't bother with them too much.

----------


## Catliker

can you please tell what's the code for the free agent jr week ?

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> can you please tell what's the code for the free agent jr week ?


AGNT41WEEK is the code

----------


## Catliker

thank you so much!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> You should get more than 1000 fractals, sheesh, that A LOT of work.


Well, when you think about it. You get a lot more fractals running around and doing missions and stuff. 
But then, you would have to buy badges and the heroes. So somewhere in there, there may be some profit or extra fractals left over.
But yes, I agree, it should be more.

----------


## Justin

Hello everyone, I'm new to the forums although you may have seen me running around zones and such :P

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Hello everyone


Hello Justin hope you enjoy your stay at our humble thread.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Justin

Thank you, thank you  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I wish there is a way for us to know if someone sending a friend request is from CBR. I'll be forced to do search on this thread if I suspect someone is from here.

And welcome, Justin.

----------


## ValiantMagicalTitan

> I wish there is a way for us to know if someone sending a friend request is from CBR. I'll be forced to do search on this thread if I suspect someone is from here.
> 
> And welcome, Justin.


Agreed. Seems I receive friend requests every few minutes these days and usually just reject them unless I recognize the name at all from the thread (and apologies if I've rejected a friend request from someone in the thread). Seems that there should be more control over friend requests, including a way to turn off receiving them at all, in a game aimed at kids. My 5-year-old son is playing as well and I'd rather he simply not get any requests whatsoever at this time.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I wish there is a way for us to know if someone sending a friend request is from CBR. I'll be forced to do search on this thread if I suspect someone is from here.


We used to have a list of CBR SHSO members available, but that was lost in the CBR board purge.

Also, I don't think you can say "CBR" while chatting in SHSO, so that makes things difficult as well.

----------


## VikDaBomb

Wow thank you guys it really means a lot,do you mind if i add you?I already added Spider Man Noir when i met him at Cbox.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Hello everyone, I'm new to the forums although you may have seen me running around zones and such :P


Welcome Justin




> Wow thank you guys it really means a lot,do you mind if i add you?I already added Spider Man Noir when i met him at Cbox.


Sure my squad name is same as my CBR name

----------


## PhantCowboy

Sweet

Dangit and Im pretty sure I already have his Golden Badge???

Btw is maintenance tomorrow or Thursday

----------


## Skorpey

Well my squad name is Pepper Clown Lemur  :Smile:

----------


## PhantCowboy

Cool Mini Wendigo and  403 to 800 in less than 2 weeks

----------


## Ace

> Hello everyone, I'm new to the forums although you may have seen me running around zones and such :P


Hey man and welcome!

----------


## Megatron

> Wow thank you guys it really means a lot,do you mind if i add you?I already added Spider Man Noir when i met him at Cbox.


Sure: Bewildering Cosmos General

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Hello everyone, I'm new to the forums although you may have seen me running around zones and such :P


Hey Poet, this is a great Thread!  :Smile:

----------


## Pyrebomb

> We used to have a list of CBR SHSO members available, but that was lost in the CBR board purge.
> 
> Also, I don't think you can say "CBR" while chatting in SHSO, so that makes things difficult as well.


I was able to say CBR in game the other day. But whenever I tried to mention I was idle because I was checking the forum, it blocked me. I honestly have no idea how the filter for SHSO chat works and it drives me up a wall. Organizing crisis missions is hard enough when most of the players in the game are so young. And you won't let me say "We just need one more"?_ Really?_

----------


## Megatron

> I was able to say CBR in game the other day. But whenever I tried to mention I was idle because I was checking the forum, it blocked me. I honestly have no idea how the filter for SHSO chat works and it drives me up a wall. Organizing crisis missions is hard enough when most of the players in the game are so young. And you won't let me say "We just need one more"?_ Really?_


No numbers.

Try saying "We just need o n e more."

----------


## Megatron

What ever became of Omega Fractal?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Black Knight/Dane Whitman would be awesome to see as well (even though he is American, he's of British descent, and is the descendant of the original Atlas/mid-50's era Black Knight)...love his ties to Arthurian legend and would also love to see more characters with the sword wielding moveset.


He'd better have a flying horse.  :Wink:  I think everyone would love to see some Excalibur love from Gaz.




> Hello everyone, I'm new to the forums although you may have seen me running around zones and such :P


<chuckles> I thought your SHSO full name was "Fractured Poet Bugler has invited you to Hit the Bullseye! (Please)". I'm interested to hear how many times you played this.




> I wish there is a way for us to know if someone sending a friend request is from CBR. I'll be forced to do search on this thread if I suspect someone is from here.
> 
> And welcome, Justin.





> We used to have a list of CBR SHSO members available, but that was lost in the CBR board purge.
> 
> Also, I don't think you can say "CBR" while chatting in SHSO, so that makes things difficult as well.


Since I did start this page I guess it is my onus to add a members list on the first post...I'll start this next week, but I'll start compiling today. 

Edit: I started it already. I'm alphabetizing by SHSO name to make it easier to find if someone friend requests you in-game. Keep the names coming, folks!EVERYONE please PM me your CBR name and SHSO name. Thanks.




> Wow thank you guys it really means a lot,do you mind if i add you?I already added Spider Man Noir when i met him at Cbox.


Welcome aboard!




> I was able to say CBR in game the other day. But whenever I tried to mention I was idle because I was checking the forum, it blocked me. I honestly have no idea how the filter for SHSO chat works and it drives me up a wall. Organizing crisis missions is hard enough when most of the players in the game are so young. And you won't let me say "We just need one more"?_ Really?_





> No numbers.
> 
> Try saying "We just need o n e more."


This may be construed by the Gazillion staff as circumventing the chat rules. I'd suggest "We need another player". A clarification by Eric is in order for this, though.




> What ever became of Omega Fractal?


If you are talking about the giant pink fractal I think that became the "Golden Fractal".

----------


## Pyrebomb

> No numbers.
> 
> Try saying "We just need o n e more."





> This may be construed by the Gazillion staff as circumventing the chat rules. I'd suggest "We need another player". A clarification by Eric is in order for this, though.


Oooooooh. I imagine the inability to use numbers was a precaution taken against younger members giving out their age? Seems a bit silly. I can always tell when somebody is likely a kid vs an adult.

Anyways, I don't think they'd care as I doubt the no numbers thing has anything to do with mission recruitment. Like how under the old challenge system, people would have to ask for "spidey zoqq."

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> Hello everyone, I'm new to the forums although you may have seen me running around zones and such :P


Hey I know you, welcome!

----------


## Megatron

> <chuckles> I thought your SHSO full name was "Fractured Poet Bugler has invited you to Hit the Bullseye! (Please)". I'm interested to hear how many times you played this.



Same here.  You played it a lot this past week.  I would get an invite every 10 minutes or something.

----------


## Ace

> <chuckles> I thought your SHSO full name was "Fractured Poet Bugler has invited you to Hit the Bullseye! (Please)". I'm interested to hear how many times you played this.


Lolz ikr, got invited to that mission many times last week; so many fractals got farmed  :Big Grin: .

----------


## PhantCowboy

Eric why can't there be an exact time for Trivia Tuesday?

----------


## cpinheir

Has anybody else noticed that with Guardian, when he is making his combo attack, just as he rises into the air, a sound is made that sounds suspiciously like the Lizards minions when they burp something at you. I am guessing this is a bug, and that they actually meant to use a sound effect that sounds more like a jet-like noise. Should I file a bug for this, or does Gaz most likely already know about it? I've noticed it's been this way for many, many months.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Eric why can't there be an exact time for Trivia Tuesday?


Because that would be unfair to other timezones...

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Because that would be unfair to other timezones...


Oh Ok I understand now

----------


## CenturianSpy

good gravy...now I'm reading dozens of articles on the news that Thor will be a female.

----------


## Charles LePage

> good gravy...now I'm reading dozens of articles on the news that Thor will be a female.


Yes, I read and posted the press release.   Lots of keywords like "female-centric."   Apparently female readers are only interested in female lead characters.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Yes, I read and posted the press release.   Lots of keywords like "female-centric."   Apparently female readers are only interested in female lead characters.


yeah i just noticed that too!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Yes, I read and posted the press release.   Lots of keywords like "female-centric."   Apparently female readers are only interested in female lead characters.


I have zero problem with it if the writing is good. The paradox is, if the writing is good, couldn't they write the character Sif (or create a new female lead based on one of the 100 or so Norse females) to fulfill the same demographic?

----------


## Charles LePage

> I have zero problem with it if the writing is good. The paradox is, if the writing is good, couldn't they write the character Sif (or create a new female lead based on one of the 100 or so Norse females) to fulfill the same demographic?


Indeed.  Plus, the idea that whomever is worthy to possess the hammer gets the _title_ "Thor" is weird-  Thor is someone's name, not a title you pass onto someone else.  His _power_, perhaps, and that's been done before (Beta Ray Bill, Superman, and many more I can't think of right now, I'm sure).

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Indeed.  Plus, the idea that whomever is worthy to possess the hammer gets the _title_ "Thor" is weird-  Thor is someone's name, not a title you pass onto someone else.  His _power_, perhaps, and that's been done before (Beta Ray Bill, Superman, and many more I can't think of right now, I'm sure).


Good news is I get to start pestering Gaz about a new Thor theme.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> yeah i just noticed that too!



This sounds AWESOME!!

----------


## Ace

> good gravy...now I'm reading dozens of articles on the news that Thor will be a female.


Yea, heard the same thing today; not gonna judge until I start reading the issues. People may hate this at first but then start to love it, just like what happened with Superior Spider-man.

----------


## sylvestro1299

trivia tuesday is up!
Edit: so the 21 boxes I  opened yesterday night unconsciously were of some use!

Edit 2: New box hero with 3

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Indeed.  Plus, the idea that whomever is worthy to possess the hammer gets the _title_ "Thor" is weird-  Thor is someone's name, not a title you pass onto someone else.  His _power_, perhaps, and that's been done before (Beta Ray Bill, Superman, and many more I can't think of right now, I'm sure).


Or, they could have expanded the roles of Thena or Torunn (H9 or H10, respectively, on my Kid's Compendium located on our "Most Wanted" thread). Thor's daughters could hold Mjolnir.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Just got my Final Box Hero Today T-Man Was Mine didn't get the 1k fractals for it tho but I still got T-Man now im done with boxes for a while. Now for Member Heroes as I only have 2 days left as a member

----------


## Ace

Took some farming but I now have every hero, badge, sidekick and title in the agents only section. Now to try my luck at some boxes  :Smile: .

----------


## sylvestro1299

> This sounds AWESOME!!


I usually picture Norse mythological gods as huge hairy men! They womanized Thor in the comics just hoped it wouldn't go further but now its completed lol! (Womanized as in made him less viking looking)

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

FINALLY!  In box number 78, I finally open a hero (it's about time I get one)!  Agent Coulson is mine!
I couldn't take a screenshot because my browser crashed immediately after winning him.

BTW, I just opened another box and *I got Agent Venom's badge*.  Has this happened to anyone else?  Is this supposed to be possible?

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

For a moment I thought this was Lizard himself! lol  Right in the feels.


Ang congrats on the boxed heroes people!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> For a moment I thought this was Lizard himself! lol  Right in the feels.
> 
> 
> Ang congrats on the boxed heroes people!


I bet tomorrow there will be some pictures of people pulling playable Lizard out of a Mystery Box.

----------


## Justin

Lol the same thing happened to me xD, the sidekick does look kinda cool though if I do say so myself.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Yeah Last night I was freaking out when I got the Lizard Pet I was like is this playable lizard then it said Mini Lizard and I was like Oh Okay then.

----------


## Justin

Screen Shot 2014-07-15 at 7.39.21 PM.jpg 
Lol Centurion, this is how many times iv'e done it, I never did that mission before the big update so thats how many times so far.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Finally 33 Tries

----------


## Pyrebomb

OMG. I can't escape it! I have been nerdraging over Thor for at least eight hours, come in here for a break, and you guys are talking about it, too!

If Gaz did another Thor theme and actually gave us more than one new character (yippee) I might get over it quicker, but I really doubt that will happen.

----------


## Justin

> Finally 33 Tries


Congrats! he's really fun.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> OMG. I can't escape it! I have been nerdraging over Thor for at least eight hours, come in here for a break, and you guys are talking about it, too!
> 
> If Gaz did another Thor theme and actually gave us more than one new character (yippee) I might get over it quicker, but I really doubt that will happen.


Keep your Fingers crossed




> Congrats! he's really fun.


 Thanks

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> OMG. I can't escape it! I have been nerdraging over Thor for at least eight hours, come in here for a break, and you guys are talking about it, too!
> 
> If Gaz did another Thor theme and actually gave us more than one new character (yippee) I might get over it quicker, but I really doubt that will happen.


Don't thin bout it.  :Smile:  only think Hemsworth will still be round.

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

Out of every 5 missions I do it spawns me here once when I get back from the mission.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Don't thin bout it.  only think Hemsworth will still be round.


Noooooooooo, that makes it worse. He's halfway finished with his contractual obligations. And there was a lot of talk of him wanting out even before _Thor 2_ because it's so much work putting on all the muscle and Marvel pays so poorly. *hugs Thor pillow*

----------


## PhantCowboy

2 Deaths still got me the cubes

----------


## PhantCowboy

WOOHOO 4 Boxes
 
And

----------


## Megatron

> WOOHOO 4 Boxes
>  
> And


How many of the heroes do you have?

----------


## Justin

> Out of every 5 missions I do it spawns me here once when I get back from the mission.


WOW!!, how do you have so much gold? lol, thats like $200 worth of gold.

----------


## roneers

I feel so sorry for you guys.
Talking about boxes opened so many times.
I havent had any box hero yet, which took me more then 6 tries.
And I have 6 so far.

----------


## Arnier

> I feel so sorry for you guys.
> Talking about boxes opened so many times.
> I havent had any box hero yet, which took me more then 6 tries.
> And I have 6 so far.


I already opened 90 Ock Boxes and no hero was there  :Frown:

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I feel so sorry for you guys.
> Talking about boxes opened so many times.
> I havent had any box hero yet, which took me more then 6 tries.
> And I have 6 so far.


Before the Update I had a hard time with the boxes too, but after the update I got lucky, I got all the 11 heroes with something like 60~70 boxes

----------


## sylvestro1299

Why her? I hate her!

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> WOW!!, how do you have so much gold? lol, thats like $200 worth of gold.


I've just never really spent it.  I have all the heroes, sidekicks, and all that kind of stuff.  The only things I am currently buying are badges which I have been buying with fractals.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Why her? I hate her!


Edit: okay I don't hate her personally but I have way too many spiderman! 12 to be exact! Out of them 8 need lvling to 20

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Edit: okay I don't hate her personally but I have way too many spiderman! 12 to be exact! Out of them 8 need lvling to 20


Funny thing is I had 500 fractals left after buying 5 heroes Super Skrull, Spider-Man 2099, Human Torch, Spider-Man Ben Reily, and Mr Fantastic, I bought a thanos box saying i need spider-girl eeh I'll give it a go and I got her on my first try for her so I was super pumped. Now I just need Spider-Woman, Scarlet Spider, and Iron Spider then I have every spider character

----------


## PhantCowboy

> How many of the heroes do you have?


53 I think I had 113 on my hacked account

----------


## Charles LePage

> 53 I think I had 113 on my hacked account


And there was no way for Gazillion to resolve the issue of a hacked account?  You just had to give it up?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> And there was no way for Gazillion to resolve the issue of a hacked account?  You just had to give it up?


Yeah nothing that could be done then it was banned because I was sharing my account with the person who hacked me???? Even though I couldn't get back in my account to change my password or anything
So I got banned for things I could not help or control

----------


## PhantCowboy

Anyone else having trouble getting the game to load it gets to 76% then it Says Connection to the Game Servers Lost

----------


## Megatron

> 53 I think I had 113 on my hacked account


I mean how many of the boxed heroes because you have opened 100 boxes.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I mean how many of the boxed heroes because you have opened 100 boxes.


I have theses heroes in the order I got them 
Brb,Winter Soldier,Ultron,MrFixit,and Sabretooth I got all of these in the last 3 days

----------


## PhantCowboy

Add Phil Coulson to that list

----------


## PhantCowboy

Awesome I actually enjoyed her

----------


## censorship

Two tries. Let's make it Spider-Girl Day.



Although this was the real star of that box...

----------


## sylvestro1299

My last infinity boxes as a member  :Frown: 

oh i hate this one! I hate doc ock as he is and now this!

----------


## CaptainMarvell

Hey guys, are the mini-Iron Man's, mini-Ultrons, etc mini when you summon them in the missions or are they regular size?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Hey guys, are the mini-Iron Man's, mini-Ultrons, etc mini when you summon them in the missions or are they regular size?


Ultron is regular size!

----------


## Megatron

> Hey guys, are the mini-Iron Man's, mini-Ultrons, etc mini when you summon them in the missions or are they regular size?


Regular size.

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> Ultron is regular size!





> Regular size.


Sweeet! Thanks guys!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Just updated our "Most Wanted" thread for ADA Awareness Day. Enjoy!

----------


## sylvestro1299

Sooo when does this subscription end?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Sooo when does this subscription end?


A week after you entered the code at the same time mine doesn't end till tomorrow at 9:39 am Est

----------


## Cheatster9000x

Subscription ran out earlier than I thought it would, had one more hero I wanted to buy...
My dilemma isn't that I can't buy the hero because of a membership, I just can't buy him because of fractals. That 4X bonus REALLY came in handy.
Is there an efficient way of getting around 2.5k fracs quick?

Also, could someone explain what the whole issue was with this "Omega Fractal"?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Is there an efficient way of getting around 2.5k fracs quick?


If you've done the Destiny Ach. already...Farming Mayhem missions, mega-collect, and Bullseye mission. 




> Also, could someone explain what the whole issue was with this "Omega Fractal"?


Right before Agent Coulson came to the game, every zone had a giant pink fractal looking things floating. This probably became the "Golden Fractal" now found in the game.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Well my member ship expired but within a week I was able to buy 300 boxes and get every box character, and Mohawk Storm, Spider-Man 2099, EotE Spider-Man, Spider-Man Ben Reily, Superior Spider-Man, Dr Doom Bundle, Avengers Iron Man, Avengers Captain America, Avengers Hulk, Avengers Thor, Avengers Black Widow, Mysterio, Super Skrull, Mr Fantastic, Human Torch, All the Avenger Characters Badges, Superior Spider-Man's Badge, Super Skrull's Badge, and Mysterio's Badge This was with 13 hours of farming every day for the past 7 days I now have 80 heroes I also got Spider-Girl from a Thanos Box and Classic Thor, And Invisible Woman From the Green Goblin Box. All in all Best Haul I've ever gotten with a 1 week shield Membership.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Well my member ship expired but within a week I was able to buy 200 boxes and get every box character, and Mohawk Storm, Spider-Man 2099, EotE Spider-Man, Spider-Man Ben Reily, Superior Spider-Man, Dr Doom Bundle, Avengers Iron Man, Avengers Captain America, Avengers Hulk, Avengers Thor, Avengers Black Widow, Mysterio, Super Skrull, Mr Fantastic, Human Torch, All the Avenger Characters Badges, Superior Spider-Man's Badge, Super Skrull's Badge, and Mysterio's Badge This was with 13 hours of farming every day for the past 7 days I now have 80 heroes I also got Spider-Girl from a Thanos Box and Classic Thor, And Invisible Woman From the Green Goblin Box. All Best Haul I've ever gotten with a 1 week shield Membership.


Good job!! Your hands must be destroyed  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Good job!! Your hands must be destroyed


My Hands are fine Im Just glad I can Finally Play Marvel Heroes again since nothing is pulling me towards SHSO anymore Just currently waiting for Agent Venom and Anti-Venom and then I'll rejoin the SHSO Train.

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

So is there an update today? If there is, why do they update the game so late now...

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> So is there an update today? If there is, why do they update the game so late now...


There most likely wont be a update today maybe tomorrow tho.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Do the Destiny achievements go up to 100 or just 50?

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> There most likely wont be a update today maybe tomorrow tho.


The game is Going down in 15 minutes.  I dont like how late they have been updating it. Its 6:47 pm eastern time in the U.S. Which means the update wont be done until 8:30 or so.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> The game is Going down in 15 minutes.  I dont like how late they have been updating it. Its 6:47 pm eastern time in the U.S. Which means the update wont be done until 8:30 or so.


Geez I guess they are doing Updates REALLY REALLY Late now.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Geez I guess they are doing Updates REALLY REALLY Late now.


Sucks because now that I'm in the UK I won't be able to play it. It's gonna be 1-2 A.M.!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> The game is Going down in 15 minutes.  I dont like how late they have been updating it. Its 6:47 pm eastern time in the U.S. Which means the update wont be done until 8:30 or so.





> Geez I guess they are doing Updates REALLY REALLY Late now.





> Sucks because now that I'm in the UK I won't be able to play it. It's gonna be 1-2 A.M.!


Makes sense that updates should be PST business hours-centric. The rest of the world can suck it!

wait, I'm CST... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

This was just posted on Facebook.

The game is coming down for maintenance... 

Just kidding, it is an UPDATE! ETA: 1 hour

Posted on FB at 4:00 Pm PDT

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## Charles LePage

> 


Now we will be able to save 15% or more on car insurance.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> 


Centurion Spy,

Do you know if he will be a boxed hero? or to purchase?

When is Agent Venom coming back?

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Centurion Spy,
> 
> Do you know if he will be a boxed hero? or to purchase?
> 
> When is Agent Venom coming back?


Most likely the end of July is when Agent Venom will be coming back and Lizard will Most likely be in a box Idk tho.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Ok.

We lost power due to Typhoon Rammasun, missed a whole day of playing but of course that's not a priority, I still have time to make up. Net access from the office and now the game is under maintenance. At least I was able to snag Guardian before the blackout.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Most likely the end of July is when Agent Venom will be coming back and Lizard will Most likely be in a box Idk tho.


I need Patience!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Now we will be able to save 15% or more on car insurance.


Everyone knows that. But, did you know that the plastic tip of a shoelace is called an aglet?  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Centurion Spy,
> 
> Do you know if he will be a boxed hero? or to purchase?
> 
> When is Agent Venom coming back?


As of last update the CBR Codebreakers had no info on a new box other than the "Sidekick Box" previously reported. We were told that Superior Spider-Man WAS suppose to be in a box. There is no info on if Gaz is planning to replace Superior with another squaddie in a box. I would think they would, though. I have no idea when the red tape woes of Agent Venom will end...

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I need Patience!

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

*"Heroup.com is temporarily down for maintenance.

Thank you,

The Super Hero Squad Online Team"*

Well Were down for a lizard hoedown.

99% Box :P

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> 



OMG, I love that song too!! 

Thank you 3 :Smile:

----------


## Megatron

> Everyone knows that. But, did you know that the plastic tip of a shoelace is called an aglet?


I once saw an entire Phineas and Ferb episode dedicated to aglets.

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

Who is your favorite character in-game?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Who is your favorite character in-game?


hard decision! probably loki!

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Who is your favorite character in-game?


Mine is Superior Spider-Man Hoping Agent Venom will take the spot but we will have to see.

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> Who is your favorite character in-game?


Best character = Venom....

----------


## sylvestro1299

why isnt the game up yet! one hour has passed!

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Who is your favorite character in-game?


Em em my ava! Not telling :P!

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> why isnt the game up yet! one hour has passed!


Patience is Key Morlock.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Two tries. Let's make it Spider-Girl Day.


Heck yeah! May Day is awesome!




> Ok.
> 
> We lost power due to Typhoon Rammasun, missed a whole day of playing but of course that's not a priority, I still have time to make up. Net access from the office and now the game is under maintenance. At least I was able to snag Guardian before the blackout.


I'm glad you're safe, Ray! Just had my own internet go out. Apparently my computer decided to reset it's IP adress and it wasn't syncing with my modem. Thanks, computer. I just lost half an hour of my life!

----------


## Megatron

> Who is your favorite character in-game?


Loki.  Decent combo.  Powerful HU that clears a large area, multi-hits, and locks onto targets.  Heal and armor boost for tough situations.  Good 3rd power attack for saving stars when facing a small number of minions.

Falcon Exo-7's HU is more powerful and quicker, but his boosts don't last long and he doesn't have a health boost.  

EOTE might take his place once I try him out in a proper mission after my 1 week membership expires (proper as in not a mayhem mission)

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Who is your favorite character in-game?


Astonishing Cyclops

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Lizard is 5000 Fractals along with his Badge being 500 and is Up for Early Access.

----------


## Megatron

> Lizard is 5000 Fractals along with his Badge being 500 and is Up for Early Access.


mrgamesrus' video will decide whether I get him before my membership expires.

----------


## general miner baron

A lot of my achievements were reset to zero after this update.

----------


## Megatron

Now have all of the Captain Americas + Bucky Cap and American Dream.

----------


## PhantCowboy

I need Lizards info for the wiki please

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

I was hoping the trouble bot bug would be fixed by now. It's not fun only finding them in 2 out of 4 zones.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I was hoping the trouble bot bug would be fixed by now. It's not fun only finding them in 2 out of 4 zones.


Whats the other zone?

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Daily Bugle and Asgard for me.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Possibly one of the worst heroes on the game Mission wise IMO Sorry Miss Fantastic

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Possibly one of the worst heroes on the game Mission wise Sorry Miss Fantastic


she is quite fun on the contrary! Her heroup stinks no doubt but her basic attacks and first power attack can be decent if used properly!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Daily Bugle and Asgard for me.


Hmm I only have Trouble with DB

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Possibly one of the worst heroes on the game Mission wise Sorry Miss Fantastic





> she is quite fun on the contrary! Her heroup stinks no doubt but her basic attacks and first power attack can be decent if used properly!


One of the best nonboost P2s in the game...

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Possibly one of the worst heroes on the game Mission wise Sorry Miss Fantastic.





> she is quite fun on the contrary! Her heroup stinks no doubt but her basic attacks and first power attack can be decent if used properly!


She can be used quite effectively. When I HU her I hit the boss repeatedly for damage and stars, and she has armor boost. Batter up can take out a lot of enemies in a large area.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> A lot of my achievements were reset to zero after this update.


The same thing happened to me

----------


## Maven

> (Invisible Woman/Sue has) One of the best nonboost P2s in the game...





> She can be used quite effectively. When I HU her I hit the boss repeatedly for damage and stars, and she has armor boost. Batter up can take out a lot of enemies in a large area.


Eggs-xactly, gentlemen! I wish Sue would get a buff like her brother did recently, but at the same time, the fact that she is slightly under-powered makes 'score-stunning' with her all the more fun.  :Big Grin: 

(**does her best John Goodman* Yeah, that's right, I'm bad...*)

----------


## PhantCowboy

Last box of my membership

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Does anyone have a good suggestion who to use against Onslaught for a Solo Mission? I need to complete it for an achievement and I keep failing to get Adamantium (or however you spell it).

----------


## Megatron

I hate that I got Adamantium on Unstoppa-Skrull 200+ times, and now I have to do it another 150 times for the achievement.

----------


## Megatron

> Does anyone have a good suggestion who to use against Onslaught for a Solo Mission? I need to complete it for an achievement and I keep failing to get Adamantium (or however you spell it).


Someone with a health boost, or someone with a really OP hero-up.

EDIT:  Is it that you're dying or just not getting adamantium?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Does anyone have a good suggestion who to use against Onslaught for a Solo Mission? I need to complete it for an achievement and I keep failing to get Adamantium (or however you spell it).


I used EotE Spidey (unbadged) for that. Hint: at the boss level, stick to Onslaught as close as possible and jump out of the way of his psionic spikes.

----------


## Megatron

So, after my membership ends, what happens to the 2 or 3 people over 100 that I have on my friends list?  Do some get deleted until I am back down to 100 friends?

EDIT: On another note, megacollect glitches are starting to get really annoying.  I have tried refreshing, etc. but occasionally, it doesn't collect any of the crafting parts.

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

> hard decision! probably loki!


I have not had the pleasure of Loki yet, but he looks cool.

----------


## CenturianSpy

good gravy...now Sam Wilson (Falcon) is the new Capt. America...this, along with female Thor, must be Marvel's "Recharge".

I'd love this hero, Gaz!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> good gravy...now Sam Wilson (Falcon) is the new Capt. America...this, along with female Thor, must be Marvel's "Recharge".


Expect any of these not yet already in to make it to the game?

The burning guy is Inferno the Inhuman, BTW.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Expect any of these not yet already in to make it to the game?
> 
> The burning guy is Inferno the Inhuman, BTW.


who is in the bottom right?

----------


## Spider-Prime

That's Deathlok.

----------


## chrishb

> "Originally Posted by general miner baron View Post
> A lot of my achievements were reset to zero after this update.;
> The same thing happened to me"


Same here. Yesterday: 6/10 Card Games against other players and 585/1000 destroyed trouble bots.
Now its both 0/X. But as far as I can see only ongoing achievements, not already achieved ones.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Lizards combo is 13+6+6+15+15+15+45=115(I think). I'll go back to watch the video to see I missed anything.

----------


## roneers

I made a strategy guide for using sabretooth on the wiki, but i'm not sure if it's ok
Can someone judge it for me?
Also made helpful tips for it's attacks, strengths and weaknesess.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I've been using Phoenix. I've been attacking close and when he goes to attack, I would move. The problem is those glow people thing. Every time I would try to attack, the glow people would hit me and I would stop attacking and I wouldn't be able to attack because they keep doing it. Also, if at the same time Onslaught tries to do a beam or something, the game freezes for a quick second and then Im attacked. I've been trying to get the health power up, but the glow fighters keep attacking me to prevent it.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I made a strategy guide for using sabretooth on the wiki, but i'm not sure if it's ok
> Can someone judge it for me?
> Also made helpful tips for it's attacks, strengths and weaknesess.


I just read it about 30 min ago, one thing you said on the third PA that you shouldn't use it on non stun enemies. I don't know if that's a mistake but for strategy guide judging you should listen to what the main people say not me. Otherwise grrrrreat job!

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I made a strategy guide for using sabretooth on the wiki, but i'm not sure if it's ok
> Can someone judge it for me?
> Also made helpful tips for it's attacks, strengths and weaknesess.


Awesome! Great job!




> I just read it about 30 min ago, one thing you said on the third PA that you shouldn't use it on non stun enemies. I don't know if that's a mistake but for strategy guide judging you should listen to what the main people say not me. Otherwise grrrrreat job!


Yeah, I believe he meant to say "Do NOT use this attack against sentinels or *enemies that can stun you*"

----------


## roneers

> I just read it about 30 min ago, one thing you said on the third PA that you shouldn't use it on non stun enemies. I don't know if that's a mistake but for strategy guide judging you should listen to what the main people say not me. Otherwise grrrrreat job!


Thanks for the tip. I'll edit it so it's more clear I mean sentinels and enemies which stun you

Also roaming collosus lion, thanks for the review.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Awesome! Great job!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I believe he meant to say "Do NOT use this attack against sentinels or *enemies that can stun you*"


Oh ok :Stick Out Tongue:  also, do you know mrocresnito?

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Oh ok also, do you know mrocresnito?


I don't think so, why?

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> So, after my membership ends, what happens to the 2 or 3 people over 100 that I have on my friends list?  Do some get deleted until I am back down to 100 friends?


They will stay, but you can only add more people if you reduce the amount of friends to "-100".

----------


## PhantCowboy

So was Lizard the only update?

----------


## Charles LePage

> So was Lizard the only update?


I think they added one new title as well.

----------


## Megatron

New featured hero: Scarlet Spider.

----------


## magenta

> So was Lizard the only update?


They are continuing to buff the older heroes. This time, they buffed the challenge heroes (Firestar, Colossus, Sentry, Stealth Iron Man, Elektra, SC Wolverine, Mohawk Storm). For example, SC Wolverine's HU went from 43 to 120 Damage. Some of the Iron Legion (Silver Centurion, 2020, Iron Patriot) also got minor buffs.

----------


## Fang_212

Eh, So annoying when you play with strangers and they don't move for the whole mission, or they only help with the end boss. Like they just want others to finish the mission for them for the fractals/XP/Crafting parts.
So unfair to the others in the party. Which there was a way to kick that person out.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Eh, So annoying when you play with strangers and they don't move for the whole mission, or they only help with the end boss. Like they just want others to finish the mission for them for the fractals/XP/Crafting parts.
> So unfair to the others in the party. Which there was a way to kick that person out.


I do that sometimes but only if my mom wants me to clean my room or take out the trash or help her with something

----------


## Megatron

I keep getting the falling glitch after defeating Impossible Man EVERY time.

EDIT:  Also, every time I level up a character, they start endlessly cheering and dancing.  I have to reload the zone to make it stop.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I keep getting the falling glitch after defeating Impossible Man EVERY time.


That's what you get for messing with Impy.

----------


## PhantCowboy

I finally found a Troublebot

----------


## Charles LePage

> So I was just sitting around in Asgard doing the mega-collect thing, trying to build Destroyer and I was down to the N's with Nick Fury on my list.  When I get bored, I just mess around with power emotes and saw this and I took a quick screen capture.  I thought it was pretty funny.   What would be the best caption for this photo?


"Who took my lunch and replaced it with this useless cube?"

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> If you've done the Destiny Ach. already... On the Solo Conquest, can't get ada on Skull and VoidFarming Mayhem missionsThat's what I normally do., mega-collectAside from FFF and Giganto, what sidekicks have mega-collect?, and Bullseye mission. How many fracs does this give out on average every run? 
> 
> Right before Agent Coulson came to the game, every zone had a giant pink fractal looking things floating. This probably became the "Golden Fractal" now found in the game.Sorry, I'm going to need more of an explanation of this. What did it do, where could you find it, how could you interact with it?


Also, how is Lizard in terms of missions, and exploration?

And also, to that one guy who had him, how is Agent Venom in missions and exploration?

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> So I was just sitting around in Asgard doing the mega-collect thing, trying to build Destroyer and I was down to the N's with Nick Fury on my list.  When I get bored, I just mess around with power emotes and saw this and I took a quick screen capture.  I thought it was pretty funny.   What would be the best caption for this photo?


FFF: What's dat you got dere, sonny boy?

----------


## Cheatster9000x

Umm... New update has broken my achievements and none of the collectables are showing.

It's also showing me the help video every time I come out of a menu.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Symbioite Lizard

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Also, how is Lizard in terms of missions, and exploration?
> 
> And also, to that one guy who had him, how is Agent Venom in missions and exploration?


I had Agent Venom, Took him on a few missions he was AWESOME!!.
Did not do much exploring, since i was mobbed when i tried to.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> So I was just sitting around in Asgard doing the mega-collect thing, trying to build Destroyer and I was down to the N's with Nick Fury on my list.  When I get bored, I just mess around with power emotes and saw this and I took a quick screen capture.  I thought it was pretty funny.   What would be the best caption for this photo?


Dangit you've got more Pokémon cards than me.

----------


## PhantCowboy

NICK FURY LIZARD!!!

----------


## Raven

> I think they added one new title as well.


Critters and citizens now appear with graphics set to fast.

----------


## Megatron

> NICK FURY LIZARD!!!


How are you doing this stuff?

----------


## sylvestro1299

SO the first 3 impy pokes give you one fractal each while last 2 give you 5 fractal each kind of strange huh!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Eh, So annoying when you play with strangers and they don't move for the whole mission, or they only help with the end boss. Like they just want others to finish the mission for them for the fractals/XP/Crafting parts.
> So unfair to the others in the party. Which there was a way to kick that person out.


This may be a glitch. (it's a known one for the Loki missions) It happened to me several times (different missions) were I was "stuck" (unable to move, jump, attack, use an emote) at the beginning of a stage. I've sent those help tickets in. Also, I don't mind if others do this, it is better than if they drop out and you lose Addy.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Me: 


> If you've done the Destiny Ach. already...





> On the Solo Conquest, can't get ada on Skull and Void


Smash every barrel, don't use HU on Red Skrull. 
Me: 


> mega-collect





> Aside from FFF and Giganto, what sidekicks have mega-collect?


No other sidekick has Mega-Collect.

Me: 


> and Bullseye mission.





> How many fracs does this give out on average every run?


144 for members...divide by 4 for non-members 

Me: 


> Right before Agent Coulson came to the game, every zone had a giant pink fractal looking things floating. This probably became the "Golden Fractal" now found in the game.





> Sorry, I'm going to need more of an explanation of this. What did it do, where could you find it, how could you interact with it?


It did NOTHING but float in different spots. Mega-Collect DID attract it, though.





> Also, how is Lizard in terms of missions, and exploration?


Double-jumping, wall-crawler without Achievements in zones. Has a triple boost P2, health/damage/armor, in missions.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Expect any of these not yet already in to make it to the game?
> 
> The burning guy is Inferno the Inhuman, BTW.


I'd love for Medusa to be added. Maybe Sam. Couldn't care less about the others, and there's no way Angela would get approved for a kid's game with that costume. Speaking of costumes, _clearly_ the Thor we needed added in-game is this one:
90sthor.jpg



> I've been using Phoenix. I've been attacking close and when he goes to attack, I would move. The problem is those glow people thing. Every time I would try to attack, the glow people would hit me and I would stop attacking and I wouldn't be able to attack because they keep doing it. Also, if at the same time Onslaught tries to do a beam or something, the game freezes for a quick second and then Im attacked. I've been trying to get the health power up, but the glow fighters keep attacking me to prevent it.


Kill the minions first.




> So I was just sitting around in Asgard doing the mega-collect thing, trying to build Destroyer and I was down to the N's with Nick Fury on my list.  When I get bored, I just mess around with power emotes and saw this and I took a quick screen capture.  I thought it was pretty funny.   What would be the best caption for this photo?


Nick: Hey, kid. Wanna buy some Yu-Gi-Oh cards?

----------


## sylvestro1299

Okay guys I have partially updated Beta Ray Bills page! Just asking should I include a separate strengths and weaknesses section even though i listed them for each power attack?

----------


## CenturianSpy

CBR Codebreaker update on our "Most Wanted" thread. Please don't comment on this thread what you read there. I'm talking about you, Phantasmal Cowboy Musician.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> CBR Codebreaker update on our "Most Wanted" thread. Please don't comment on this thread what you read there. I'm talking about you, Phantasmal Cowboy Musician.


Well this report was

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> Me: Smash every barrel, don't use HU on Red Skrull. Right, Ok. I was clearing Red Skull with EOTE's HU.
> Me: No other sidekick has Mega-Collect. That's a dang shame. Easiest crisis mission?
> 
> Me: 144 for members...divide by 4 for non-members Comes to 36 fractals. Really missing the membership 4x bonus.
> 
> Me: It did NOTHING but float in different spots. Mega-Collect DID attract it, though. What happened when it was attracted? This whole "Omega Fractal" thing is making me curious.
> 
> 
> Double-jumping, wall-crawler without Achievements in zones. Has a triple boost P2, health/damage/armor, in missions. What are his combos like, his P1 and 2, his HU, etc.?


Thank you Centurion. 
Sorry if I'm asking a lot of questions, I just get really curious.

----------


## Megatron

> Thank you Centurion. New question: Do we know what version of Electro we will be seeing?
> 
> Sorry if I'm asking a lot of questions, I just get really curious.


Thanks for not spoiling it.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> NICK FURY LIZARD!!!


Why'd you make another new account what happened to your "old" new account?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Thanks for not spoiling it.


I know, right? Two weeks in a row...I'm done being considerate to those who choose to spoil.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I know, right? Two weeks in a row...I'm done being considerate to those who choose to spoil.


Maybe you shouldn't mention the codebreaker report on this thread?   That way they have to follow the other one, and maybe they will comment on that one.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Maybe you shouldn't mention the codebreaker report on this thread?   That way they have to follow the other one, and maybe they will comment on that one.


I know you're not implying my complicitancy with these spoilers, Charles...I'm refusing to take ANY responsibilty for the actions of those who choose to spoil. We've had a tradition on this thread not to spoil, those who do so need to get in line. I think I may take your suggestion. I think I'll also start putting a statement at the beginning of the report reminding everyone not to (like I had in previous versions), as well.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I know you're not implying my complicity with these spoilers, Charles...I'm refusing to take ANY responsibility for the actions of those who choose to spoil. We've had a tradition on this thread not to spoil, those who do so need to get in line. I think I may take your suggestion. I think I'll also start putting a statement at the beginning of the report reminding everyone not to (like I had in previous versions), as well.


No, I'm not saying you're complicit in this action, I'm just offering a possible solution.

----------


## Cheatster9000x

I'm so sorry, if you want, get rid of the posts.

----------


## ValiantMagicalTitan

> I'm so sorry, if you want, get rid of the posts.


You should be able to edit any spoilers out on your own as well.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Umm... New update has broken my achievements and none of the collectables are showing.
> 
> It's also showing me the help video every time I come out of a menu.


Anyone else showing achievements as not completed?
I am on Addy for Wack-a-Mole, but when i go to look at the achievements it shows that i have
not completed any.

----------


## spideyman

> Anyone else showing achievements as not completed?
> I am on Addy for Wack-a-Mole, but when i go to look at the achievements it shows that i have
> not completed any.


All of my squad activities achievements were zeroed out.  I had 5000 and change in achievement points now I have 4200 and change.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> All of my squad activities achievements were zeroed out.  I had 5000 and change in achievement points now I have 4200 and change.


I hope they fix it soon  :Frown:

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

All my achievements are still instact 9854 fractals out of 10000 and all my other ones are still all how they were I feel bad for all the people who had there's reset to 0

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Anyone else showing achievements as not completed?
> I am on Addy for Wack-a-Mole, but when i go to look at the achievements it shows that i have
> not completed any.





> All of my squad activities achievements were zeroed out.  I had 5000 and change in achievement points now I have 4200 and change.


Same here, but if you click on your squad name it shows the right points, I believe they don't really zeroed out, just not showing it right

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Same here, but if you click on your squad name it shows the right points, I believe they don't really zeroed out, just not showing it right





> All my achievements are still instact 9854 fractals out of 10000 and all my other ones are still all how they were I feel bad for all the people who had there's reset to 0


Thank Lion, at least i know there are others with this problem.

Thanks Spider-Man. for feeling bad.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

I wonder if the stuff in the codebreaker report will be coming around this month...that seems like a lot of new stuff in one month.

Also, does anyone know or have a good guess at how many health points sidekicks like mini FFF have in missions? I always use him on bosses and he stays around for quite a while.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I wonder if the stuff in the codebreaker report will be coming around this month...that seems like a lot of new stuff in one month.
> 
> Also, does anyone know or have a good guess at how many health points sidekicks like mini FFF have in missions? I always use him on bosses and he stays around for quite a while.


I frankly think its random as he got hit by the mega laser in bullseye's mission and was alive long enough to be hit twice by bullseye but in one modok mission he died almost instantly by being hit by rocket boost

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I wonder if the stuff in the codebreaker report will be coming around this month...that seems like a lot of new stuff in one month.


 No kidding. It's making me excessively bitter that all we got for the last Thor month was Loki. Spidey already has the most playable characters in the game as-is. How many more do we need!?

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> No kidding. It's making me excessively bitter that all we got for the last Thor month was Loki. Spidey already has the most playable characters in the game as-is. How many more do we need!?


Yeah, but at least they are not all repaints. I am feeling some good diversity! 

Additionally...I think we should launch a letter/comment writing campaign to get a new Zone (maybe Savage-Land). I know they have said that it is not on the schedule but if enough of us bugged them? They could make us buy it...I would pay the equivalent of 2000 gold for a Savage Land zone.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I saw the zeroed achievements too, but as mentioned I think the databases are intact. Meantime, I got these in quick succession. Not my first boxes for each, but one each this session for Ock, Thanos, then two for Ultron. Alas, Titanium Man refused to cooperate. But I did get his badge.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I finally defeated Onslaught with Phoenix and got Adamantium. I used my Iron Man side kick at a different time and I focused more the the glows fighters. I also used the healing more often. I finished with a Hero Up.

----------


## spideyman

Well at least they found the troublebot issue and it should be fixed in the next update. I am only 1000 and change into it long way too go.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Well at least they found the troublebot issue and it should be fixed in the next update. I am only 1000 and change into it long way too go.


Hallelujah! I am so much further behind on that achievement than I should be because of this issue. I didn't stop hanging out in the affected zones at first because I like my craft collects to be fairly even. But after I realized I was 4k behind on pests vs critters? *sigh* Asgard is my favorite zone, but being _stuck_ there is no fun.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I finished the trees achievement on my alt ahead of the critters and pests, which was mostly due also to sticking to Asgard for megacollect, because I have the last few parts left for Destroyer's badge. One of these days I'll take shots of all the statues and benches where Impy hides in Asgard, if you think it's useful for the wiki.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I finished the trees achievement on my alt ahead of the critters and pests, which was mostly due also to sticking to Asgard for megacollect, because I have the last few parts left for Destroyer's badge. One of these days I'll take shots of all the statues and benches where Impy hides in Asgard, if you think it's useful for the wiki.


I don't think you really need screenies. He hides in every statue or bench. Except maybe the one to the right of the river? I've never seen him there.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I don't think you really need screenies. He hides in every statue or bench. Except maybe the one to the right of the river? I've never seen him there.


Yes, I haven't seen him hide there either. Sometimes when I try the bunny I get to poke him 3 times at once because he moves to next nearest hiding place.

----------


## roneers

So, I won't be online on this forum for at least two weeks and won't be able to play the game for 5 weeks starting tomorrow.
On the bright side. It's because I'm going on holiday.

(here is the only person speaking that hopes there won't be much of a change and many updates in the coming 5 weeks)

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> So, I won't be online on this forum for at least two weeks and won't be able to play the game for 5 weeks starting tomorrow.
> On the bright side. It's because I'm going on holiday.
> 
> (here is the only person speaking that hopes there won't be much of a change and many updates in the coming 5 weeks)


You're probably going to miss Agent Venom and Anti-Venom. I think that's it but I'm not sure.

----------


## Charles LePage

> You're probably going to miss Agent Venom and Anti-Venom. I think that's it but I'm not sure.


Will I ever see my Agent Venom again?  I just don't know anymore.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

Looks like there is a XP event going on, not sure what is, but Lizard and Titanium Man are in, so possible a villains weekend event

----------


## PhantCowboy

> CBR Codebreaker update on our "Most Wanted" thread. Please don't comment on this thread what you read there. I'm talking about you, Phantasmal Cowboy Musician.


I wont HaHa  :Big Grin:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> How are you doing this stuff?


 Use a  gold potion in  fullscreen then stand next to venom then exit fullscreen and a symbioite hero don't go back to fullscreen because the glitch will stop




> Why'd you make another new account what happened to your "old" new account?


I made this acc a while back I used the code on it so I could buy Lizard Impy and 2020

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> Will I ever see my Agent Venom again?  I just don't know anymore.


I understand that he came out earlier than intended.  I'm not sure I understand the whole, "We can't release him due to legal reasons".  Its not like they don't have permission to use his likeness because he's on the loading screens between zones.  Plus, they have the rights to use Venom.  *I* think they want everyone (or at least most people) to use their free 1 week memberships and then they'll make him agent only.  It makes sense, Agent Venom is an Agent Only character.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I understand that he came out earlier than intended.  I'm not sure I understand the whole, "We can't release him due to legal reasons".  Its not like they don't have permission to use his likeness because he's on the loading screens between zones.  Plus, they have the rights to use Venom.  *I* think they want everyone (or at least most people) to use their free 1 week memberships and then they'll make him agent only.  It makes sense, Agent Venom is an Agent Only character.


That would be unfair as i won him and i am not a member!

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> That would be unfair as i won him and i am not a member!


Well you would still win him, but I think his delay is for the rest of the world.  If everyone has a membership due to the code, then making him Agent Only is kind of irrelevant.  I think once those codes are used or expire, Agent Venom will be available to the public and those who won him will get him back.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Here's the survey link: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/V7YRLYD

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Here's the survey link: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/V7YRLYD


Cant wait for the sales  :Big Grin:

----------


## Megatron

> Here's the survey link: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/V7YRLYD


If only one of my choices was to make it, please be Superior Spiderman.

----------


## censorship

Gazillion probably just wanted to wait until SDCC to release him for early access. A popular character in limited release during a popular convention can easily translate to new subscriptions. That, and the otherwise Walgreens-exclusive Marvel Legends Agent Venom is supposed to start pre-orders at SDCC so he's already on people's minds for next weekend.

I'd say he's a go on the 24th unless additional SDCC-related promotional, cross-sell, or global licensing features are put into play.

----------


## Arnier

Hi I just noticed, that you have a wrong icon of Lizard on the wiki. 
btw you're dooing really good job with the wiki  :Wink:

----------


## eagle1604

Who are you voting for . I am hoping Emma Frost makes it through she is one of the last X-men members I need . Please If anyone has a spare voting spot left please vote for her.  :Smile: 

In other new`s I got the Mini Fing Foom pet and his mega-collect.I then tried a Goblin Box and got Invisible Woman so I am very happy.  :Smile: 

Edit: One of my friends really want Spider-Woman so could you please vote for her too. My friend has been trying Thanos boxes to get her but has had no success thus far. So please if you could help me and my friend by voting for these two characters i would be really happy.  :Smile:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Who are you voting for . I am hoping Emma Frost makes it through she is one of the last X-men members I need . Please If anyone has a spare voting spot left please vote for her. 
> 
> In other new`s I got the Mini Fing Foom pet and his mega-collect.I then tried a Goblin Box and got Invisible Woman so I am very happy.


I hope she goes on sale too! but i voted for hope summers astonishing cyclops and classic wolverine!

----------


## eagle1604

I also voted for Hope Summers.

----------


## cpinheir

> She can be used quite effectively. When I HU her I hit the boss repeatedly for damage and stars, and she has armor boost. Batter up can take out a lot of enemies in a large area.


Armor boost? I just tried all 3 PA and HU and didn't see any armor boost. I don't see any mention of armor boost in the wiki, either.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Nice, they're doing a survey! Hope to see Emma, Astonishing Cyclops and Luke Cage.

----------


## spideyman

> Armor boost? I just tried all 3 PA and HU and didn't see any armor boost. I don't see any mention of armor boost in the wiki, either.


I think he meant how her heroup puts a bubbly around you and you take less damage.

----------


## cpinheir

> I think he meant how her heroup puts a bubbly around you and you take less damage.


Ok, yes I guess it does repel melee attacks, but unlike a true armor boost it doesn't do a thing for lessening ranged attack damage  :Frown:

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## sylvestro1299

YES YES YES!!!


That lizarding card is so awesome!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> YES YES YES!!!
> 
> 
> That lizarding card is so awesome!


Get his badge as well he'll be even more powerful!

----------


## Catliker

Look what a card  :Embarrassment: oo and got Ultron today  :Embarrassment:

----------


## PhantCowboy

Whoo finally got a badge for a hero I actually have

----------


## Megatron

I hope the next two sets of achievements they add are a solo conquest for both crisis and survival missions.

----------


## Raven

The Card Challenger achievement is broken - it's stuck at 5 of 10 wins and doesn't count any additional wins... the exact same issue the Card Competitor achievement had.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Anyone else here not get 1000 fractals for opening 100 Mystery Boxes?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Anyone else here not get 1000 fractals for opening 100 Mystery Boxes?


Yup finished it the last day of my membership

----------


## Raven

Finally got around to playing a mission with Lizard and wow is he ever a beast, I think he's my new favorite melee hero! He plowed through Repellent Bugs in record time at only level 5.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Anyone else here not get 1000 fractals for opening 100 Mystery Boxes?


No, but recently it hasn't been counting the boxes I've probably opened more than 89 but it stays the same.

----------


## Megatron

> Finally got around to playing a mission with Lizard and wow is he ever a beast, I think he's my new favorite melee hero! He plowed through Repellent Bugs in record time at only level 5.


Really?  He doesn't seem too strong.

Also, ist it possible to check out another squad anymore?  (The heroes they have)

----------


## Maven

> Finally got around to playing a mission with Lizard and wow is he ever a beast, I think he's my new favorite melee hero! He plowed through Repellent Bugs in record time at only level 5.


Lizard is AWESOME and crazy fun. IMO, THE BEST animal moveset yet, blowing all of the others (Beast, Black Panther, Sabretooth, Squirrel Girl, Tigra, etc.) out of the water. Also a very balanced moveset...not too over or under-powered, but just right. LOVE Curt's range...you can get him to leap on minions/barrels from at least halfway across the playing field.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Get his badge as well he'll be even more powerful!


i aldready have his and classic wolvies badges!

----------


## spideyman

> Lizard is AWESOME and crazy fun. IMO, THE BEST animal moveset yet, blowing all of the others (Beast, Black Panther, Sabretooth, Squirrel Girl, Tigra, etc.) out of the water. Also a very balanced moveset...not too over or under-powered, but just right. LOVE Curt's range...you can get him to leap on minions/barrels from at least halfway across the playing field.


Agreed I love his moveset as well.

----------


## Raven

Does anyone else seem to get mission requests when they are already in a mission? Apologies to those who are inviting me for constantly declining your invites, but when I do I'm usually already playing one.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Does anyone else seem to get mission requests when they are already in a mission? Apologies to those who are inviting me for constantly declining your invites, but when I do I'm usually already playing one.


<laughs> so you weren't avoiding me? Yeah, whenever someone uses the mass invite for missions I get the invites in-mission, too. I've even had people drop out of my mission to go to another person's mission, too (you can tell because they get the mission icon in a bubble above their squaddie right before they disappear). SOOOOOOOO...they get dropped from my friend list.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Here's the survey link: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/V7YRLYD


"Favorite." Yeah, right. More like "Hero I haven't bought yet." =P




> Who are you voting for . I am hoping Emma Frost makes it through she is one of the last X-men members I need . Please If anyone has a spare voting spot left please vote for her. 
> 
> In other new`s I got the Mini Fing Foom pet and his mega-collect.I then tried a Goblin Box and got Invisible Woman so I am very happy. 
> 
> Edit: One of my friends really want Spider-Woman so could you please vote for her too. My friend has been trying Thanos boxes to get her but has had no success thus far. So please if you could help me and my friend by voting for these two characters i would be really happy.


I voted for Spider-Woman since I have all the heroes on that list but Black Cat, and she is one of the funner characters. Too many X-Men I haven't added to my squad yet, though.




> Does anyone else seem to get mission requests when they are already in a mission? Apologies to those who are inviting me for constantly declining your invites, but when I do I'm usually already playing one.


Yes. And if I still remember the inviter's name when I get out of said mission, I kick the jerk from my friendlist. It says very plainly that I'm already in a mission _before_ they send it, and I don't apreciate that distracting box coming up while I'm busy.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Yes. And if I still remember the inviter's name when I get out of said mission, I kick the jerk from my friendlist. It says very plainly that I'm already in a mission _before_ they send it, and I don't apreciate that distracting box coming up while I'm busy.


You can't fault the inviter for a glitch in the system. Does someone have to go thru their 200 friends to make sure that they are not interrupting you. C'Mon, man...

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I always get those invites during messages as well, but it usually doesn't bother me.
However, I prefer that if it says that I am in a mission, I don't want an invite.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> You can't fault the inviter for a glitch in the system. Does someone have to go thru their 200 friends to make sure that they are not interrupting you. C'Mon, man...


Unless there is some way of auto-inviting online friends I don't know of, then it says very clearly what a squaddie is doing before they add you to the list of invitees. (And all of the active ones go to the top, so you don't have to dig through all 200. Currently I have no active friends because my list is shit.)

invite.jpg

I give some leeway if they invite towards the beginning of my mission. But normally it's the same jackass sending me an invite every minute, and yeah. They deserve to be kicked for that sort of inconsideration. If I didn't want in your mission a minute ago, I probably don't want in it now, either. Give some decent downtime in-bewteen invites and don't spam a person.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I always get those invites during messages as well, but it usually doesn't bother me.
> However, I prefer that if it says that I am in a mission, I don't want an invite.


I think we'd all prefer that. It goes without saying. But, the onus should be on Gaz to remedy the problem. Half the time my current friends (those playing at the same time) don't even show up at the top (like they use to). So, to stop the unwanted invites, someone would have to scroll their entire list for EVERY mission or card invite...by the time they reach the bottom, some members on the top might have entered a mission/card game...seems UNREASONABLE to suggest it's the inviter's fault/responsibility.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Unless there is some way of auto-inviting online friends I don't know of, then it says very clearly what a squaddie is doing before they add you to the list of invitees. (And all of the active ones go to the top, so you don't have to dig through all 200. Currently I have no active friends because my list is shit.)
> 
> 
> I give some leeway if they invite towards the beginning of my mission. But normally it's the same jackass sending me an invite every minute, and yeah. They deserve to be kicked for that sort of inconsideration. If I didn't want in your mission a minute ago, I probably don't want in it now, either. Give some decent downtime in-bewteen invites and don't spam a person.


I agree the people who spam mission invites every minute or two should get kicked out of your list, but this wasn't a problem until recently...

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I agree the people who spam mission invites every minute or two should get kicked out of your list, but this wasn't a problem until recently...


I've had people doing it since the day I registered. I can't blame all of that on a recent glitch.

----------


## Megatron

I finally joined the squad level 1000 group due to the one week membership!  I also got all of the Jr. Shield Agent only stuff (excluding the advance released Lizard).  I have a good idea for a Lizard screen cap but I won't be here starting Tuesday (for a month) so I'd rather let someone else win.

About friend requests, I don't really mind.  But, when you are in a mayhem mission, does it show you as being in mission?

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

I AM BACK!!!!!!!!!!!! Woop! SHSO gave me a welcome back present - Dr Octopus.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Unless there is some way of auto-inviting online friends I don't know of, then it says very clearly what a squaddie is doing before they add you to the list of invitees. (And all of the active ones go to the top, so you don't have to dig through all 200. Currently I have no active friends because my list is shit.)


If you don't select any squad and hit the OK button it will auto-invite everyone online, even if the person is already in a mission, it's a glitch in the system like CenturianSpy said, I don't appreciate this too, I prefer do it manually because I know how annoying is get a invitation while is already in a mission

----------


## Megatron

> I AM BACK!!!!!!!!!!!! Woop! SHSO gave me a welcome back present - Dr Octopus.


Did they give you a mystery box and you found Dr Octopus inside or did they just give you Dr Octopus?  If the latter, how long had you been gone?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Yes. And if I still remember the inviter's name when I get out of said mission, I kick the jerk from my friendlist. It says very plainly that I'm already in a mission _before_ they send it, and I don't apreciate that distracting box coming up while I'm busy.


So you are saying if a CBRer (correct term???) invited you to a mission while you are in a mission you would automatically boot them from your squad list???
Seems Unfair and kind of rude to boot them even if they aren't from Cbr

----------


## PhantCowboy

Hmm someone with almost all the heroes only on 1400+

----------


## censorship

Were the general contest rules (Facebook, Twitter, YouTube) in one of the previous, deleted threads?

Any chance of reposting those in the contest section of the wiki?

----------


## Megatron

> Were the general contest rules (Facebook, Twitter, YouTube) in one of the previous, deleted threads?
> 
> Any chance of reposting those in the contest section of the wiki?


This was the e-mail:

Greetings Bewildering Cosmos General,

I apologize for the delayed response. I have confirmed the following answers from the Super Hero Squad Community team:

1) You can only win prize through Twitter once every 30 days
2) You can only win Trivia Tuesday once every 30 days
3) You can win both in one month
4) You can only win one of the 'Hero Everyday' Giveaways
5) No, you can only enter one account per social media account.

Kasen
Super Hero Squad Customer Support

----------


## Megatron

> Hmm someone with almost all the heroes only on 1400+


On average, he would have all of his heroes at level 9 or 10.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> On average, he would have all of his heroes at level 9 or 10.


Im pretty sure he bought the 11000 Gold bundle and got AU Ultron and then he was able to buy all of the heroes with the 11000 gold he had he just has not maxed most of them

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Hello Team,

I like to reintroduce myself, I am The Tyrannical Mason in game. I have been away about a year. When I was active we did some especial things here. I just wanted to say hello, to my old friends and ready to meet new ones. Centurion Spy, you have done well keeping the community together, kudos friend!!!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Hello Team,
> 
> I like to reintroduce myself, I am The Tyrannical Mason in game. I have been away about a year. When I was active we did some especial things here. I just wanted to say hello, to my old friends and ready to meet new ones. Centurion Spy, you have done well keeping the community together, kudos friend!!!


Welcome back and Nice to meet you  :Big Grin:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Welcome back and Nice to meet you


Thank you, I will look out for you in game.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hello Team,
> 
> I like to reintroduce myself, I am The Tyrannical Mason in game. I have been away about a year. When I was active we did some especial things here. I just wanted to say hello, to my old friends and ready to meet new ones. Centurion Spy, you have done well keeping the community together, kudos friend!!!


T.Mason!!! Welcome back!!! Now fix that "Junior Member" under your name!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> T.Mason!!! Welcome back!!! Now fix that "Junior Member" under your name!


LOL, sure thing!

----------


## Megatron

> Im pretty sure he bought the 11000 Gold bundle and got AU Ultron and then he was able to buy all of the heroes with the 11000 gold he had he just has not maxed most of them


He would be able to buy about half of them with that much, but yeah, he had the money to spend on the game but he probably hasn't been playing too long (or she).

----------


## Megatron

> Hello Team,
> 
> I like to reintroduce myself, I am The Tyrannical Mason in game. I have been away about a year. When I was active we did some especial things here. I just wanted to say hello, to my old friends and ready to meet new ones. Centurion Spy, you have done well keeping the community together, kudos friend!!!


Welcome back!  So, what got you back into the game?  The new update?

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

What is the difference between "critters" and "pests"?

----------


## Megatron

> What is the difference between "critters" and "pests"?


If I'm not mistaken:

critters= pigeons, rats, dragons

pests= troublebots, eyebots, imps

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Welcome back!  So, what got you back into the game?  The new update?


Thank you! I had heard about the update and was intending to check it out, but it was my son that wanted to start playing again. When the game first came out he was only 5 and did not want to grind for tickets. So I took over and stood a while. We started a team, held mission tournaments, theme based missions, flash mobs, card tournaments, for prizes but mostly for fun. we even had team picture days. We ruled SHSO. It was fun.
But my masterpiece was the card league that was very fun and competitive. Now that he got older he wants to play again, and the updated system for currency is much better. (I had nightmares about the wheel).
So I'm back to help him out and play myself. Things have changed, I'm looking forward to exploring all the changes.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> So you are saying if a CBRer (correct term???) invited you to a mission while you are in a mission you would automatically boot them from your squad list???
> Seems Unfair and kind of rude to boot them even if they aren't from Cbr


Nobody from CBR has done it, yet. Why don't you try and we'll see?

When I started playing, I accepted every invite anyone sent me. Because I thought it was "rude" to turn down requests. At this point, I don't know who 98% of the people on my list are. So I have no problem kicking an unknown who annoys me. I don't think it would be rude even if I did know them. People are on my SHSO friendlist so I can play a game with them, not because we're best friends for life. If the way they play gets in the way of how I play, there is no sense in having them there.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Hello Team,
> 
> I like to reintroduce myself, I am The Tyrannical Mason in game. I have been away about a year. When I was active we did some especial things here. I just wanted to say hello, to my old friends and ready to meet new ones. Centurion Spy, you have done well keeping the community together, kudos friend!!!


Welcome Back! Told ya everyone would be happy.
It was a surprise to see you in game for the past several days  :Smile: 

By the way, I don't know if you knew this already, but there is a 1 free week of membership code that expires on the last day of this month. I believe it was AGNT41WK or something. I have yet to use the code yet.

----------


## Raven

> Hello Team,
> 
> I like to reintroduce myself, I am The Tyrannical Mason in game. I have been away about a year. When I was active we did some especial things here. I just wanted to say hello, to my old friends and ready to meet new ones. Centurion Spy, you have done well keeping the community together, kudos friend!!!


Hey Mason, good to see you back again! Are you all re-charged and ready to run card league part deux?  :Wink:

----------


## Pyrebomb

Fractal Master Achievement. Woo!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Fractal Master Achievement. Woo!


i got it 4 days ago! took quite a bit of patience!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> i got it 4 days ago! took quite a bit of patience!


Just think. It means we're still only halfway to mastery in craft parts and tokens. OTL

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Just think. It means we're still only halfway to mastery in craft parts and tokens. OTL


agreed only 6322 parts and tokens! cuz of FFF

----------


## sylvestro1299

Anyone get modok by achievements? I'm nowhere close only at 6.2k points

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

Here's a question: If you keep opening up mystery boxes and already have the Mystery Hero, what will the game give you?

First: I want to know how all these people I've playing against have such awesome RARE cards; I just Card Battled someone who had a Psylocke-centric deck with multiple cards from Psylocke's Quest.  Those are some hard cards to defend against... and I kept switching my deck up.  After awhile they switched to a Storm/Thor deck and me a Spiderman deck and I was able to hit them with "Total Webification" (L10 Card that resets the power to L1) and the last card in their deck was not L1 (I was only aiming for 3 damage to trigger the level change but it won me the match).  But hey, that's a side story! 

In my thirst for better/rarer cards I decided to start opening Sabertooth boxes.  I didn't get any unreleased cards: but I did get card value in the boxes (of the 4 boxes, I got a **** Unleashed; and 3 *** Villians' Fury).  That's another side story.

Here's the rare slots: 
Box #1: Alpha Crushbot Sidekick
Box #2: Moloid Sidekick
Box #3: SABERTOOTH!  

Go figure that I've opened 36 Venom Boxes and haven't gotten anything under my primary account.

So after I did this I played cards, and got really sick of seeing everyone else run around with their Shadowcat/Psylocke/Jean Grey Power Quest (!!) like cards.  My hunch was that the best bet for such a prize was to open another Berserker Box.  

Well I did, and in Box #4 I got "Pure Elektra".  So is opening a Mystery Box that I already got a hero from a sure way to get more unreleased cards?  I'm not even all that happy about Sabertooth and Pure Elektra; I'm more happy with the card value I got, even though I didn't get unreleased cards.

----------


## spideyman

> Here's a question: If you keep opening up mystery boxes and already have the Mystery Hero, what will the game give you?
> 
> First: I want to know how all these people I've playing against have such awesome RARE cards; I just Card Battled someone who had a Psylocke-centric deck with multiple cards from Psylocke's Quest.  Those are some hard cards to defend against... and I kept switching my deck up.  After awhile they switched to a Storm/Thor deck and me a Spiderman deck and I was able to hit them with "Total Webification" (L10 Card that resets the power to L1) and the last card in their deck was not L1 (I was only aiming for 3 damage to trigger the level change but it won me the match).  But hey, that's a side story! 
> 
> In my thirst for better/rarer cards I decided to start opening Sabertooth boxes.  I didn't get any unreleased cards: but I did get card value in the boxes (of the 4 boxes, I got a **** Unleashed; and 3 *** Villians' Fury).  That's another side story.
> 
> Here's the rare slots: 
> Box #1: Alpha Crushbot Sidekick
> Box #2: Moloid Sidekick
> ...



HA HA, I am not laughing at you but I am doing the exact thing that you are.  I am buying boxes as well because yes that is the only to get those rare cards.  Also, that is why Im hoping for a new box hero to be out soon.  Reason being the percentage of getting rare cards goes up with a box hero that you dont own.  

I have not had any luck with any of the boxed heroes with getting some more rare cards.  But from past experience I know after opening about 15 of the card decks pack you will start to get some awesome cards well at least it worked for me with the Rise of Heroes deck.  Currently saving fractals so I can buy about 40 packs (20 Unleashed, 20 Villians).

----------


## PhantCowboy

> If I'm not mistaken:
> 
> critters= pigeons, rats, dragons
> 
> pests= troublebots, eyebots, imps


I literally died laughing when I saw your Location

----------


## PhantCowboy



----------


## PhantCowboy

Great way to get fractals Mega Collect for 1 hero for 20 days

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Who would you use for the Crisis Modok Madness Mission (if I remembered the name correctly). I'm finally at the last one for the Solo Conquest!

Also, if you can still get Modok from achievements, which one is that?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Hey Mason, good to see you back again! Are you all re-charged and ready to run card league part deux?


That would definitely be an option, are there enough card players left to run a league? I remember you had some pretty nasty decks Raven!!! Too bad all that history on the card league was lost when CBR reset the forums.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Who would you use for the Crisis Modok Madness Mission (if I remembered the name correctly). I'm finally at the last one for the Solo Conquest!


A heavy-hitter on level 20, such as EotE Spidey or Superior Spider-Man. Loading up on boosts can't hurt either. And use Mini FFF for the last boss. I'm at the survival mission, then Modok. My SSM is level 19, just waiting to max him for Modok. And I finally crafted Destroyer in time for the villains weekend event.



> Also, if you can still get Modok from achievements, which one is that?


When you accumulate enough achievement points, 50k I believe.

----------


## Megatron

I've gotten Dr.Doom's HU to level 10 and Doombots are really weak.  They need to be more like Stealth suit or coulson's minions.  Also, does anyone else feel the Dr.Doom's combo is smoother than FF Doom's?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> <snipped> CBRer (correct term???) <snipped>


I always use "CBRite".

----------


## Raven

> Here's a question: If you keep opening up mystery boxes and already have the Mystery Hero, what will the game give you?
> 
> First: I want to know how all these people I've playing against have such awesome RARE cards; I just Card Battled someone who had a Psylocke-centric deck with multiple cards from Psylocke's Quest.  Those are some hard cards to defend against... and I kept switching my deck up.  After awhile they switched to a Storm/Thor deck and me a Spiderman deck and I was able to hit them with "Total Webification" (L10 Card that resets the power to L1) and the last card in their deck was not L1 (I was only aiming for 3 damage to trigger the level change but it won me the match).  But hey, that's a side story! 
> 
> In my thirst for better/rarer cards I decided to start opening Sabertooth boxes.  I didn't get any unreleased cards: but I did get card value in the boxes (of the 4 boxes, I got a **** Unleashed; and 3 *** Villians' Fury).  That's another side story.
> 
> Here's the rare slots: 
> Box #1: Alpha Crushbot Sidekick
> Box #2: Moloid Sidekick
> ...



The prize is random, even if you have the hero you can still get crappy potions as rare, the only sure way is to get lots of rare cards is open lots of boxes - you'll have a decent collection after opening several hundred of them.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Here's a question: If you keep opening up mystery boxes and already have the Mystery Hero, what will the game give you?
> 
> First: I want to know how all these people I've playing against have such awesome RARE cards; I just Card Battled someone who had a Psylocke-centric deck with multiple cards from Psylocke's Quest.  Those are some hard cards to defend against... and I kept switching my deck up.  After awhile they switched to a Storm/Thor deck and me a Spiderman deck and I was able to hit them with "Total Webification" (L10 Card that resets the power to L1) and the last card in their deck was not L1 (I was only aiming for 3 damage to trigger the level change but it won me the match).  But hey, that's a side story! 
> 
> In my thirst for better/rarer cards I decided to start opening Sabertooth boxes.  I didn't get any unreleased cards: but I did get card value in the boxes (of the 4 boxes, I got a **** Unleashed; and 3 *** Villians' Fury).  That's another side story.
> 
> Here's the rare slots: 
> Box #1: Alpha Crushbot Sidekick
> Box #2: Moloid Sidekick
> ...





> HA HA, I am not laughing at you but I am doing the exact thing that you are.  I am buying boxes as well because yes that is the only to get those rare cards.  Also, that is why Im hoping for a new box hero to be out soon.  Reason being the percentage of getting rare cards goes up with a box hero that you dont own.  
> 
> I have not had any luck with any of the boxed heroes with getting some more rare cards.  But from past experience I know after opening about 15 of the card decks pack you will start to get some awesome cards well at least it worked for me with the Rise of Heroes deck.  Currently saving fractals so I can buy about 40 packs (20 Unleashed, 20 Villians).


I hope you two are helping with the card pages for the wiki. Sounds like you two may have some that we haven't archived, yet.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> A heavy-hitter on level 20, such as EotE Spidey or Superior Spider-Man. Loading up on boosts can't hurt either. And use Mini FFF for the last boss. I'm at the survival mission, then Modok. My SSM is level 19, just waiting to max him for Modok. And I finally crafted Destroyer in time for the villains weekend event.
> 
> When you accumulate enough achievement points, 50k I believe.


10K actually 50K would be INSANE!!!

----------


## PhantCowboy

Awesome Finally

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Nobody from CBR has done it, yet. Why don't you try and we'll see?
> 
> When I started playing, I accepted every invite anyone sent me. Because I thought it was "rude" to turn down requests. At this point, I don't know who 98% of the people on my list are. So I have no problem kicking an unknown who annoys me. I don't think it would be rude even if I did know them. People are on my SHSO friendlist so I can play a game with them, not because we're best friends for life. If the way they play gets in the way of how I play, there is no sense in having them there.


Centurion invited me to a few missions in a row while I was Mega Collecting he is still on my friends list

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Centurion invited me to a few missions in a row while I was Mega Collecting he is still on my friends list


I agree I don't care if they invite me to a mission when I am at the boss fight! It doesn't bother me at all I use my keyboard to move around while I decline the request
Edit: fractured poet burgler (aka cosmic Justin invites me a lot during missions and I don't care that much)

----------


## Pyrebomb

> That would definitely be an option, are there enough card players left to run a league? I remember you had some pretty nasty decks Raven!!! Too bad all that history on the card league was lost when CBR reset the forums.


I'd definitely be interested! I only have one functional deck right now, since I screwed up my FF deck instead of improving it. And I've been focusing so much on zone-based achievements that I haven't even looked at all the new cards I got from boxes. But I'll get back to the game eventually.




> I've gotten Dr.Doom's HU to level 10 and Doombots are really weak.  They need to be more like Stealth suit or coulson's minions.  Also, does anyone else feel the Dr.Doom's combo is smoother than FF Doom's?


Yeah. It definitely is. It's why I prefer him even though FF Doom has a better P2 and HU. (That, and the classic green.)



> Centurion invited me to a few missions in a row while I was Mega Collecting he is still on my friends list


When did I say I deleted people who invited me while I was mega-collecting? Honestly, if you have such a problem with me and the idea that I clear out my friendlist, then just delete me and save me the trouble.

----------


## Xapto

Hello everyone!

I finally decided to remake my CBR account and come back and check out the SHSO threads.

Hi!  :Wink:

----------


## Charles LePage

> Hello everyone!
> 
> I finally decided to remake my CBR account and come back and check out the SHSO threads.
> 
> Hi!


Welcome back, Xapto!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hello everyone!
> 
> I finally decided to remake my CBR account and come back and check out the SHSO threads.
> 
> Hi!


Xapto AND T.Mason back in the same week?!! The old gang is getting back together!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Xapto AND T.Mason back in the same week?!! The old gang is getting back together!


And we're getting better than ever!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I'd definitely be interested! I only have one functional deck right now, since I screwed up my FF deck instead of improving it. And I've been focusing so much on zone-based achievements that I haven't even looked at all the new cards I got from boxes. But I'll get back to the game eventually.


Ok that's three. Me. you and Raven. Anyone interested in  a card league, speak up. Let's get a feel for the support for it. If anyone is not familiar with the old card league, I can break it down. Basically it's for people who love the card game and want to compete. Records. rankings. divisions, championships. Let your voice be heard.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Ok that's three. Me. you and Raven. Anyone interested in  a card league, speak up. Let's get a feel for the support for it. If anyone is not familiar with the old card league, I can break it down. Basically it's for people who love the card game and want to compete. Records. rankings. divisions, championships. Let your voice be heard.


I like playing card games but I'm so far from being a pro at it! If this was maa PvP I'd be in gold league

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Ok that's three. Me. you and Raven. Anyone interested in  a card league, speak up. Let's get a feel for the support for it. If anyone is not familiar with the old card league, I can break it down. Basically it's for people who love the card game and want to compete. Records. rankings. divisions, championships. Let your voice be heard.


I have a few good decks Im In

----------


## Xapto

> Welcome back, Xapto!


Thanks!




> Ok that's three. Me. you and Raven. Anyone interested in  a card league, speak up. Let's get a feel for the support for it. If anyone is not familiar with the old card league, I can break it down. Basically it's for people who love the card game and want to compete. Records. rankings. divisions, championships. Let your voice be heard.


I'm quite bad at the card game but I would love to see a card league and maybe even try my hand. c;

----------


## censorship

I'm tweaking a 'can't block from the hand/deck' deck, mostly because I want a clear path to The Wildcard title.

I'm a little concerned, too, that the team is only doing fixes in weekly builds. Between the 1. can't move or dancing until hit in Impy's quest, 2. frozen interface after beating Impy quest, 3. falling through floor in BP, VV, and Asgard after Impy's quest, 4. Giganto's collect ignoring crating items, 5. frozen in the fractal glow until I switch zones, and I'm sure something else, there need to be smaller fixes more often. 

I'm still happy to be a yearly subscriber, but I should never feel like I'm beta testing a product that I've paid for.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> 1. can't move or dancing until hit in Impy's quest,


I tracked down the cause and sent a ticket. This happens when your hero wins the Daily Collect(ion) achievement: all tokens, crafting parts, fractals, golden fractal, and poking Impy 5 times. The Ok/Cancel pop-up for the mission interrupts the glow/dance for the hero; when you click on Ok you only have a split second to close the Daily Collect notification pop-up before you go to the mission, and your hero is still dancing (sometimes you can ever hear him/her laugh or cheer as the mission is loading) or standing still at the start of the mission.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Hello everyone!
> 
> I finally decided to remake my CBR account and come back and check out the SHSO threads.
> 
> Hi!


Welcome Back also Nice to meet you.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Oh, I remember the card league. They were so much fun  :Smile: 
Fun Fact: Here is a special poster that promoted the battle between T. Mason and I during a round from Card League:

----
My decks are pretty much the same, but I have make new ones and stuff and change things around.

----------


## magenta

> Thank you! I had heard about the update and was intending to check it out, but it was my son that wanted to start playing again. When the game first came out he was only 5 and did not want to grind for tickets. So I took over and stood a while. We started a team, held mission tournaments, theme based missions, flash mobs, card tournaments, for prizes but mostly for fun. we even had team picture days. We ruled SHSO. It was fun.
> But my masterpiece was the card league that was very fun and competitive. Now that he got older he wants to play again, and the updated system for currency is much better. (I had nightmares about the wheel).
> So I'm back to help him out and play myself. Things have changed, I'm looking forward to exploring all the changes.


Welcome back, Mason! Most of the old SHSO players stopped playing as well, but there are a few (Brain Yak, Emilio, Techno Girl, Strange Surfer Hawk) that hang out in Marvel Heroes. If you ever start playing that game, there's a guild you can join and you would know at least 5 different members from SHSO.

----------


## makinaz

> That would definitely be an option, are there enough card players left to run a league? I remember you had some pretty nasty decks Raven!!! Too bad all that history on the card league was lost when CBR reset the forums.


Shocking Techno Girl reporting for duty. Sign me up.

----------


## makinaz

> Welcome back, Mason! Most of the old SHSO players stopped playing as well, but there are a few (Brain Yak, Emilio, Techno Girl, Strange Surfer Hawk) that hang out in Marvel Heroes. If you ever start playing that game, there's a guild you can join and you would know at least 5 different members from SHSO.


Add Storm Builder to this list too.

----------


## Project Initiative Cascada

Is there some glitch with the game or is it just me? For some reason whenever I load the game it constantly keeps bringing up the Help video and there are no longer Fractals, Hero Tokens, Craft Items, or Impossible Man challenges in the zones anymore. Is this something I should report?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Is there some glitch with the game or is it just me? For some reason whenever I load the game it constantly keeps bringing up the Help video and there are no longer Fractals, Hero Tokens, Craft Items, or Impossible Man challenges in the zones anymore. Is this something I should report?


I've seen this same problem reported several times on FB. You're not the only one. It seems that many find success with a different browser.

----------


## Masked Frost Builer

I was getting tired of SHSO, so when CBR revamped, I didn't even bother to remake my account. Recently, I felt more motivated to start playing SHSO again. If you'll take me, I'd like to join again

----------


## Project Initiative Cascada

> I've seen this same problem reported several times on FB. You're not the only one. It seems that many find success with a different browser.


Thanks for the advice. Normally I use Firefox to play it, but I'll try Chrome now.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I was getting tired of SHSO, so when CBR revamped, I didn't even bother to remake my account. Recently, I felt more motivated to start playing SHSO again. If you'll take me, I'd like to join again


Welcome back! I'll take the misspelling of your CBR name as an homage to my own!  :Wink:

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> I was getting tired of SHSO, so when CBR revamped, I didn't even bother to remake my account. Recently, I felt more motivated to start playing SHSO again. If you'll take me, I'd like to join again


I remember you! I didn't re-make a new cbr account right away either...  Welcome back!

----------


## Masked Frost Builer

> Welcome back! I'll take the misspelling of your CBR name as an homage to my own!


I......just now noticed that. But if you want to take it as a homage, fine by me!

----------


## Xapto

Wow! So many people coming back!




> Welcome back, Mason! Most of the old SHSO players stopped playing as well, but there are a few (Brain Yak, Emilio, Techno Girl, Strange Surfer Hawk) that hang out in Marvel Heroes. If you ever start playing that game, there's a guild you can join and you would know at least 5 different members from SHSO.


I had to upgrade my old PC to be able to handle Marvel Heroes and I've been trying out that game. Could I also get that guild name?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I......just now noticed that. But if you want to take it as a homage, fine by me!


Hi Pie and WB

----------


## PhantCowboy

Does anyone else have this problem The boss does not loose and life until someone leaves

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Does anyone else have this problem The boss does not loose and life until someone leaves


This happens when someone's internet connection goes down, just wait for it to go up again or the person to log out.

On another note: So many new squadies around, hello people!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sylvestro1299

One of the best parts about astonishing cyclops  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> One of the best parts about astonishing cyclops


Love doing that btw what did you spend your fractals on?

----------


## PhantCowboy

Good Game Sylvestro you lucked out  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raven

> I like playing card games but I'm so far from being a pro at it! If this was maa PvP I'd be in gold league


You'll be in the gold league at cards too after playing with a lot of the veterans I see returning from that first card league... There was serious improvement in deck building and strategy from everyone as it progressed. Games became quite challenging and nerve wracking by the end with the margin of victory being only 1 or 2 cards quite often.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Better than nothing had a hunch I was going to get him

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Love doing that btw what did you spend your fractals on?


Boxes although I have all box heroes  :Stick Out Tongue:  just don't wanna buy new heroes till I lvled my current ones up

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Good Game Sylvestro you lucked out


U did too u took away my strongest lvl 14s and 11s! U dodged elektra and bunch of other powerful cards! I just beat you because of my lvl 1 cards! Never underestimate them they can be quite strong! Good game though!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> U did too u took away my strongest lvl 14s and 11s! U dodged elektra and bunch of other powerful cards! I just beat you because of my lvl 1 cards! Never underestimate them they can be quite strong! Good game though!


Thx you too Lol

----------


## magenta

> I had to upgrade my old PC to be able to handle Marvel Heroes and I've been trying out that game. Could I also get that guild name?


The guild is named TrueBelievers. There is a private Facebook group for the guild, but you can ask in the CBox because a couple of the regulars there are guild officers.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Hats off to Venusian Iguana Hat for being the first (that I know of) to get the Over-Achiever title! 10K Achievement points...SHEESH!!!

----------


## Charles LePage

> Hats off to Venusian Iguana Hat for being the first (that I know of) to get the Over-Achiever title! 10K Achievement points...SHEESH!!!


Good gravy, that's a lot of SHSO.  Maybe too much, if that's possible.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Boxes although I have all box heroes  just don't wanna buy new heroes till I lvled my current ones up


IKR? I've got over 50 that are currently be leveled. That is way too many. (But I've got limitless income now, and they keep having these XP events so I keep buying the heroes who qualify. OTL)

Only 22 I don't have, yet.

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> Hats off to Venusian Iguana Hat for being the first (that I know of) to get the Over-Achiever title! 10K Achievement points...SHEESH!!!


Is he on this forum anymore?  I haven't seen that name in a while.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Is he on this forum anymore?  I haven't seen that name in a while.


Did he get modok though? I'm aiming for getting modok

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Is he (Venusion Iguana Hat) on this forum anymore?  I haven't seen that name in a while.





> Did he get modok though? I'm aiming for getting modok


On the forums, derwipok and his Darkwing Duck avatar are missed. Who knows, with a new card league in the works we may see him back, too...He frequents the CBR/SHSO FB page though (Alejandro Serrano).

I'm sure he already had MODOK.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> IKR? I've got over 50 that are currently be leveled. That is way too many. (But I've got limitless income now, and they keep having these XP events so I keep buying the heroes who qualify. OTL)
> 
> Only 22 I don't have, yet.


Wow that's a lot I have only 20 people to lvl!




> On the forums, derwipok and his Darkwing Duck avatar are missed. Who knows, with a new card league in the works we may see him back, too...He frequents the CBR/SHSO FB page though (Alejandro Serrano).
> 
> I'm sure he already had MODOK.


I aim to be one of the first people to get modok!

----------


## Divex

I just started playing this game, is there something that i should know ? any tips ?

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> Wow that's a lot I have only 20 people to lvl!
> 
> 
> I aim to be one of the first people to get modok!


Do you mean first to earn him by achievements?  Most of us on here already won MODOK from the old challenge system.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I just started playing this game, is there something that i should know ? any tips ?


1. Work the Destiny Achievements.
2. Focus on crafting Mini Fin Fang Foom.
3. Don't worry on who the strongest hero is, play as your favorite Marvel Character.
4. Refer to the first page of this thread for links to great/helpful sites.
5. Have fun!!!

Welcome aboard, Divex! Feel free to ask questions!

----------


## Divex

alright, thanks  :Smile: 

is there any use to the star from the star machines/trees ?

----------


## Rango

Hey Guys,
A new member to the cbrforums, but a veteran in SHSO, hope to see you in game  :Big Grin:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I'd definitely be interested! I only have one functional deck right now, since I screwed up my FF deck instead of improving it. And I've been focusing so much on zone-based achievements that I haven't even looked at all the new cards I got from boxes. But I'll get back to the game eventually.


Great then, welcome aboard Polite Earthen Despair!!!

----------


## Maven

> is there any use to the star from the star machines/trees ?


They each give one fractal per ten stars (or four fractals to those with SHIELD memberships), and are a crucial part of the achievements. My advice is to poke the star machines and trees as much as you can while doing zone activities like Mayhem Mission runs, Troublebot destroying, and token/crafting part/fractal collecting. The machines/trees reset anywhere between every ten-fifteen minutes.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> is there any use to the star from the star machines/trees ?





> They each give one fractal (or four fractals to those with SHIELD memberships), and are a crucial part of the achievements. My advice is to poke the star machines and trees as much as you can while doing zone activities like Mayhem Mission runs, Troublebot destroying, and token/crafting part/fractal collecting. The machines/trees reset anywhere between every ten-fifteen minutes.


I think what Miss Fantastic MEANT to say is that 10 stars give you one fractal (or 4 if you are a member), and since the trees & gumball machines give you ten stars, that they are worth 1 fractal. But, you should poke every one you run by, just like she suggested.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

I feel like Centurion is our teacher and we're the students and all the new people on the forum are exchange students. It's feels weird but cool.  :Wink:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Welcome back, Mason! Most of the old SHSO players stopped playing as well, but there are a few (Brain Yak, Emilio, Techno Girl, Strange Surfer Hawk) that hang out in Marvel Heroes. If you ever start playing that game, there's a guild you can join and you would know at least 5 different members from SHSO.


Thanks Magenta, I miss those guys!! I don't think, I'll be doing Marvel Heroes,. But let them know I'm here. 




> Shocking Techno Girl reporting for duty. Sign me up.


Ladies and Gentlemen, the first card league champion makes her return!!! Miss you girl!!




> Add Storm Builder to this list too.


You know how the league runs, we use the PM system to schedule matches, so tell Storm Builder to make a CBR account.




> Oh, I remember the card league. They were so much fun 
> Fun Fact: Here is a special poster that promoted the battle between T. Mason and I during a round from Card League:
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> My decks are pretty much the same, but I have make new ones and stuff and change things around.


I remember this, pretty awesome stuff, so does that mean your in???




> You'll be in the gold league at cards too after playing with a lot of the veterans I see returning from that first card league... There was serious improvement in deck building and strategy from everyone as it progressed. Games became quite challenging and nerve wracking by the end with the margin of victory being only 1 or 2 cards quite often.


The league by the time it ended was full of sharks, even the young learned to swim. Sylvestro 1299 your more than welcome to join.

Sooooo, we have 6 that are in, 3 maybes.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> One of the best parts about astonishing cyclops


So....you're a higher squad level than me. I'll have to change that when I get home, I have over 8 heroes that need to be maxed and two that need are going to be lvl. 20 Spidey(lvl.1) and Ultron(lvl.14).

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I feel like Centurion is our teacher and we're the students and all the new people on the forum are exchange students. It's feels weird but cool.


I'm more like the MUCH older kid who has been left back for several years...

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> I just started playing this game, is there something that i should know ? any tips ?


Also there is a code for a free 1 week membership code is: AGNT41WEEK

----------


## Rango

XD, Can't wait for you to graduate :P

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Sooooo, we have 6 that are in, 3 maybes.


I hope you included me somewhere in those two numbers. My skills have greatly deteriorated. Most of my games have been throwing them so my 6-year old nephew can win...

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite bad at the card game but I would love to see a card league and maybe even try my hand. c;


Hi Xapto, what is your SHSO name? would you like to throw your hat into the card league?

----------


## Rango

I would also like to join that 6, squad name: Tunneling Rover Acrobat

----------


## Divex

> Also there is a code for a free 1 week membership code is: AGNT41WEEK


oh thanks for letting me know  :Smile:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I hope you included me somewhere in those two numbers. My skills have greatly deteriorated. Most of my games have been throwing them so my 6-year old nephew can win...


LOL. ok make that 7 and 3 maybes. Welcome aboard. Details forthcoming.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I would also like to join that 6, squad name: Tunneling Rover Acrobat


wow, ok Rango! Welcome! 8 and 3 maybe. We need about 12.

BTW we need your SHSO name.

----------


## Rango

yep, that's my squad name "the one and only, Tunneling Rover Acrobat"

----------


## Maven

> I think what Miss Fantastic MEANT to say is that 10 stars give you one fractal (or 4 if you are a member), and since the trees & gumball machines give you ten stars, that they are worth 1 fractal. But, you should poke every one you run by, just like she suggested.




Yes, and there are ten stars per machine/tree...so barring a glitch (such as not being able to get all stars due to someone else standing in front of the machine/tree, which has happened to me several times), it should be an automatic one fractal (or four fractals).

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I remember this, pretty awesome stuff, so does that mean your in???


Oh yea! Count Me In!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Oh yea! Count Me In!


I want in too Please  :Big Grin: 
And Welcome every one who recently joined

----------


## CenturianSpy

> 


You know I love ya, Miss Fantastic! Don't be mad, your wording just made it seem that 1 star = 1 fractal.

----------


## Xapto

> Hi Xapto, what is your SHSO name? would you like to throw your hat into the card league?


My SHSO name is Surefooted Sentry.

----------


## Divine Lightning Tornado

> Hi Xapto, what is your SHSO name? would you like to throw your hat into the card league?


If there's a card league, I'd like in as well. Divine Lightning Tornado on SHSO.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

What do we have to be on Centurions SHSO player dictionary again, I've forgotten and don't know what page it's on.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> What do we have to be on Centurions SHSO player dictionary again, I've forgotten and don't know what page it's on.


He added the list of squaddie names to the very first post of this thread. And you're already on the list.  :Smile:

----------


## sylvestro1299

Okay! I need some heavy training in card games!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*A League Is Coming Together.....*

spiderwoman01.jpg




> oh yea! Count me in!


You're in MTS, welcome back to the league!




> i want in too please :d
> and welcome every one who recently joined


Cowboy, you're in!!




> my shso name is surefooted sentry.


Got you!!




> if there's a card league, i'd like in as well. Divine lightning tornado on shso.


Tornado, welcome to the league!

In the 2nd SHSO Card League are....

The Tyrannical Mason, Polite Earthen Despair, Fighting Raven, Phantasmal Cowboy Musician, Storm Builder, Shocking Techno Girl, Centurion Spy, Tunneling Rover Acrobat, Surefooted Sentry, Masked Traveler Seamstress, and Divine Lightning Tornado.

Still awaiting confirmation from Loud Raker Guardian.

That would be 12, the last league was 16 but we could do 12.

*anyone else???* details coming soon folks.....

----------


## PhantCowboy

> *A League Is Coming Together.....*
> 
> spiderwoman01.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> You're in MTS, welcome back to the league!
> 
> 
> ...


Thx are we playing for fun or is there a Prize???

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Found this announcement on marvel.com's SDCC panel schedule page:



> Saturday, July 26th
> 
> Marvel Video Games
> Time: 12:30PM – 1:30 PM PST
> Room: 6A
> 
> Join the Marvel Games team and some of the most talented developers in the industry as they cover nearly 15(!) awesome Marvel gaming experiences spanning all platforms – many of which feature the GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY! Whether it’s EXCLUSIVE ANNOUNCEMENTS regarding one of the year’s biggest console titles (Disney Infinity 2.0: Marvel Super Heroes), UPDATES to current favorites (Marvel Avengers Alliance, Marvel Avengers Alliance Tactics, Marvel Heroes, Marvel Puzzle Quest, Marvel: War of Heroes, X-Men: Battle of the Atom, Marvel Pinball and more), or entirely NEW GAME ANNOUNCEMENTS, there’s something here for every True Believer of the digital age.  Also, a surprise special guest appearance -- and the COOLEST GIVEAWAY we’ve ever handed out!


So seems like GotG theme is almost upon us now. If anyone is attending this Saturday maybe we can get tidbits aside from the official news, on the Most Wanted Characters thread to avoid spoiling for those want to be surprised.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> *A League Is Coming Together.....*
> 
> spiderwoman01.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> You're in MTS, welcome back to the league!
> 
> 
> ...


I do want to join yes!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Thx are we playing for fun or is there a Prize???


There is a prize. Details forthcoming.




> I do want to join yes!


Welcome to the league!!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> The Tyrannical Mason, Polite Earthen Despair, Fighting Raven, Phantasmal Cowboy Musician, Storm Builder, Shocking Techno Girl, Centurion Spy, Tunneling Rover Acrobat, Surefooted Sentry, Masked Traveler Seamstress, and Divine Lightning Tornado.


Just a point of clarification, my moniker is Gallant Centurion Spy.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So seems like GotG theme is almost upon us now. If anyone is attending this Saturday maybe we can get tidbits aside from the official news, on the Most Wanted Characters thread to avoid spoiling for those want to be surprised.


Devs have already said there will be a GotG Theme after the current Spidey Theme. Some believe since Agent Venom is now a current GotG member he will segue the two themes. I agree that any more info about WHO will be in the GotG Theme should remain on our "Most Wanted" thread.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Just a point of clarification, my moniker is Gallant Centurion Spy.


Gallant Centurion Spy.... I think, I got it...  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Ok, a old veteran asking a noob question... Fin Fang Foom, why is he essential to  craft? What does he add?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Ok, a old veteran asking a noob question... Fin Fang Foom, why is he essential to  craft? What does he add?


He is one of two mega-collecting sidekicks, along with Giganto.  Unlock him and you unlock your destiny.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Mini FFF megacollects tokens, fractals, and crafting parts with a 5-minute cooldown like Giganto. He also knocks out critters like pigeons and dragons, and kills pests like troublebots, eyebots and imps. In missions, he has a vicious attack and tail swipe, a passive armor and speed buff, a one-time damage boost and can be used to distract bosses while delivering the coup de grâce.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

From what I understand, he mega collects, which is EVERYTHING. Simple and easy.
I have yet to make him though.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Ok, a old veteran asking a noob question... Fin Fang Foom, why is he essential to  craft? What does he add?





> He is one of two mega-collecting sidekicks, along with Giganto.  Unlock him and you unlock your destiny.





> Mini FFF megacollects tokens, fractals, and crafting parts with a 5-minute cooldown like Giganto. He also knocks out critters like pigeons and dragons. In missions, he has a vicious attack and tail swipe, a passive armor and speed buff, a one-time damage boost and can be used to distract bosses while delivering the coup de grâce.


Mini FFF also smashes troublebots, eyebots, and imps all by himself.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Mini FFF also smashes troublebots, eyebots, and *imps* all by himself.


He smashes Impossible Men?  I did not know that.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Mini FFF also smashes troublebots, eyebots, and imps all by himself.


I also switched the damage buff and armor boost with each other. Finishes the Impy mission a _lot_ faster.



> He smashes Impossible Men?  I did not know that.


He also has no qualms about fighting big daddy FFF.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> He smashes Impossible Men?  I did not know that.


The troublebots in Asgard are called "imps".

----------


## makinaz

> The Tyrannical Mason, Polite Earthen Despair, Fighting Raven, Phantasmal Cowboy Musician, Storm Builder, Shocking Techno Girl, Centurion Spy, Tunneling Rover Acrobat, Surefooted Sentry, Masked Traveler Seamstress, and Divine Lightning Tornado.


Unless Storm Builder contacted you himself I'm not sure if he's in, I'll ask him in the next couple of days.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Unless Storm Builder contacted you himself I'm not sure if he's in, I'll ask him in the next couple of days.


Ok, let me know.

Thanks for all the FFF answers, crafting him is my destiny!

----------


## sylvestro1299

:Frown:  why why why?

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> *A League Is Coming Together.....*
> 
> The Tyrannical Mason, Polite Earthen Despair, Fighting Raven, Phantasmal Cowboy Musician, Storm Builder, Shocking Techno Girl, Centurion Spy, Tunneling Rover Acrobat, Surefooted Sentry, Masked Traveler Seamstress, and Divine Lightning Tornado.
> 
> *anyone else???* details coming soon folks.....


I cannot let this thread go another page without responding!  

"The Sir Poet" checking in.  I've read through the old Card thread and even have it archived on my computer; green with envy at having missed the opportunity to participate.  I build most of my decks for fun, so expect to get destroyed but I really don't care.  

Wow, don't read the forums for a couple days and something fantastic happens!

----------


## Catliker

I would like to participate my name is : Icy Roamer Archer i'm new but i love me some card games :3

----------


## Divex

ok so i just activated my free week of membership and i was wondering if people with the free week can also buy exclusive heroes if yes, will you still be able to use them after the membership runs out ?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Yes, you will be able to buy agent-only heroes during that week and will have early access to the next hero (if there is one) on Thursday/Friday, and if that hero is the one for the weekly adventure contest you can join and have a chance for a two-week extension, which is what happened to my non-agent account with Superior Spider-Man. And yes, all your agent purchases are permanent.

----------


## Divex

> Yes, you will be able to buy agent-only heroes during that week and will have early access to the next hero (if there is one) on Thursday/Friday, and if that hero is the one for the weekly adventure contest you can join and have a chance for a two-week extension, which is what happened to my non-agent account with Superior Spider-Man. And yes, all your agent purchases are permanent.


ok thanks  :Smile:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I cannot let this thread go another page without responding!  
> 
> "The Sir Poet" checking in.  I've read through the old Card thread and even have it archived on my computer; green with envy at having missed the opportunity to participate.  I build most of my decks for fun, so expect to get destroyed but I really don't care.  
> 
> Wow, don't read the forums for a couple days and something fantastic happens!


Welcome to the League Sir Poet! It's really exciting to hear that someone archived some of the Card League. Is there anyway you could Email me something pertaining to it, I would love to look at it again.




> I would like to participate my name is : Icy Roamer Archer i'm new but i love me some card games :3


Welcome to the Card League, Icy Roamer Archer. Tonight I will post in detail, what it will work like. Very similar to the last, but streamlined. This is looking good folks! For all those that felt like the card game was neglected by the developers, this is for you card lovers!!!

----------


## spideyman

> Welcome to the League Sir Poet! It's really exciting to hear that someone archived some of the Card League. Is there anyway you could Email me something pertaining to it, I would love to look at it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Card League, Icy Roamer Archer. Tonight I will post in detail, what it will work like. Very similar to the last, but streamlined. This is looking good folks! For all those that felt like the card game was neglected by the developers, this is for you card lovers!!!


I would like to participate as well but not sure if my schedule will work out.  But it will be nice to try out my decks and you can add my alt too Serene Work Major since I will play with either one of my squads.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> *A League Is Coming Together.....*
> 
> Attachment 6460
> 
> 
> 
> You're in MTS, welcome back to the league!
> 
> 
> ...




I would like to join, Please!

----------


## CaptainMarvell

So yesterday, I blew 11,000 fractals on mystery boxes (Agent Coulson and Venom) and came up empty.  No characters, no sidekicks, one badge and all potions and cards.  It'll be awhile before I go on another binge spending spree with boxes.  Considering I have a membership right now, I don't really see how my chances of winning have increased.

On a lighter note, does anyone else sing "I've got the golden fractal" to the tune of "I found the golden ticket" from Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory?  Every single time I collect one, BAM, I start singing it.  Its like Pavlov's dog.

----------


## Xapto

> So yesterday, I blew 11,000 fractals on mystery boxes (Agent Coulson and Venom) and came up empty.  No characters, no sidekicks, one badge and all potions and cards.  It'll be awhile before I go on another binge spending spree with boxes.  Considering I have a membership right now, I don't really see how my chances of winning have increased.


You know after I bought membership I got Venom,Thanos,Ultron,Green Goblin,and Titanium Man all within 5 boxes. Maybe you just had bad luck? I'm not quite sure how it works though.

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> You know after I bought membership I got Venom,Thanos,Ultron,Green Goblin,and Titanium Man all within 5 boxes. Maybe you just had bad luck? I'm not quite sure how it works though.


He didn't have bad luck, you just had good luck!

----------


## Charles LePage

> He didn't have bad luck, you just had good luck!


All of his good luck was taken by Xapto.  Xapto, you should give it back RIGHT AWAY!  :Smile:

----------


## PhantCowboy

Idk if this would be helpful or not?

Also does anyone know how many fractals I should save up for the hero every day sale I a going to try to get all of the heroes

----------


## Xapto

> All of his good luck was taken by Xapto.  Xapto, you should give it back RIGHT AWAY!


>: D




> Idk if this would be helpful or not?
> 
> Also does anyone know how many fractals I should save up for the hero every day sale I a going to try to get all of the heroes


In my opinion it's not really useful.

The sale I'm guessing would be around 3000 fractals for most heroes.

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> All of his good luck was taken by Xapto.  Xapto, you should give it back RIGHT AWAY!


Nah, I used up all my good luck when I married my wife.  I was reading people saying they spent like 40,000 on mystery boxes and won like 8 box characters.  Venom and Coulson are the only ones I'm really interested right now, so I figured I'd give it a shot since I have 53,000 fractals and a membership.  No time like the present.  Probably just save up my fractals for the sale in Aug.

----------


## Skorpey

Well look what I've done!

Pure math:
heroes cost before big patch : 600 gold
sale on retired heroes year ago : 480 gold  = 20%
------------------------------------
heroes after big patch : 5000 fractals
*guessing* discount % = 20%
so... each hero would cost 4000 fractals!  :Smile:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I would like to participate as well but not sure if my schedule will work out.  But it will be nice to try out my decks and you can add my alt too Serene Work Major since I will play with either one of my squads.


Later tonight, I will be posting more about the way it works, but basically your scheduled 2 matches a week (match is best 2 out of 3). You contact your opponents and arrange the times. If we're doing 16 players, that's 8 weeks till it ends. You have to determine if you can commit to that. Also you would have to pick one account for the league. Let me know if your still interested. 




> I would like to join, Please!


Sparrow, welcome to The League.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Idk if this would be helpful or not?


 Absolutely, great finisher to end a match. Don't play at level 6. Hold it.

----------


## Fang_212

[QUOTE=CaptainMarvell;331807]So yesterday, I blew 11,000 fractals on mystery boxes (Agent Coulson and Venom) and came up empty.  No characters, no sidekicks, one badge and all potions and cards.  It'll be awhile before I go on another binge spending spree with boxes.  Considering I have a membership right now, I don't really see how my chances of winning have increased.

I've been trying to win Sabertooth for the last few days. Opened about 23 boxes with no luck. And I'm a member :-(

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> I've been trying to win Sabertooth for the last few days. Opened about 23 boxes with no luck. And I'm a member :-(


Yeah, meanwhile, my daughter without a membership, bought one Beta Ray Bill box and won him.  lol  It was funny yesterday, I was disappointed about not winning Coulson and then while I'm hanging out collecting fractals, Coulson would like walk up to me and jump in his little car and just hover next to me.  Then another time, he jumped over me with his car in the DB zone.  Its like he's mocking me. lol

----------


## CenturianSpy

> On a lighter note, does anyone else sing "I've got the golden fractal" to the tune of "I found the golden ticket" from Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory?  Every single time I collect one, BAM, I start singing it.  Its like Pavlov's dog.


I didn't before, but I do now, JERK!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Also, I'm adding everyone who is asking to join the card league (I'm super-excited about it!) to the first post of this thread in our player directory. If you want to be added and aren't participating in the card league just let me know (AKA QUIT LURKING!). Feel free to PM me or ask on this thread since I read it all day long.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

I had opened over a 100 boxes before I finally got a hero, I would binge open (with and without membership) then I read the achievements wrong and thought it said 'won this hero on 2nd, 3rd box... Not realizing at the time they meant waves. But I changed to only opening 5 at a time and it's changed my luck completely. I got Winter Soldier, Mr. Fix It, Venom all on 2nd try then the next day I got Thanos and Ultron on my 2nd and 3rd try. 
So my advice is if you are having bad luck, stop, do a mission, visit a different map, try again.

Hi btw, I'm late getting here but glad to see some familiar faces  :Smile:

----------


## censorship

> Pure math:


I wouldn't quite call that pure. Hero sales have always been 20%, so before or after the update:

Store price ⋅ 0.2 = x
Store price - x = sale price

There are some retired heroes that we don't know the new store price of, though, and some will have depreciated. Scarlet Witch's new price would be 1000 fractals/100 gold, for instance (800 fractals/80 gold on sale).

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> I had opened over a 100 boxes before I finally got a hero, I would binge open (with and without membership) then I read the achievements wrong and thought it said 'won this hero on 2nd, 3rd box... Not realizing at the time they meant waves. But I changed to only opening 5 at a time and it's changed my luck completely. I got Winter Soldier, Mr. Fix It, Venom all on 2nd try then the next day I got Thanos and Ultron on my 2nd and 3rd try. 
> So my advice is if you are having bad luck, stop, do a mission, visit a different map, try again.
> 
> Hi btw, I'm late getting here but glad to see some familiar faces


I'll try anything at this point.  Thanks!

----------


## Raven

> On a lighter note, does anyone else sing "I've got the golden fractal" to the tune of "I found the golden ticket" from Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory?  Every single time I collect one, BAM, I start singing it.  Its like Pavlov's dog.


No... but I may hum a little Smiths "Please, Please, Please" when opening mystery boxes, of course that's usually followed by "Heaven knows I'm miserable now"

----------


## PhantCowboy

I hum "We Are The Champions" every time I get a Hero in a box Lol

----------


## CenturianSpy

> No... but I may hum a little Smiths "Please, Please, Please" when opening mystery boxes, of course that's usually followed by "Heaven knows I'm miserable now"


<laughs> Do you also sing "Meat is Murder" at the hot dog stand, the fish cart, and Thing's Pizza Parlor?

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

> <laughs> Do you also sing "Meat is Murder" at the hot dog stand, the fish cart, and Thing's Pizza Parlor?


I do sing Girlfriend in a Coma after I beat down Enchantress with Thor.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

"It's Raining Men" comes to mind when Dr Doom spawns his Doombots.

----------


## spideyman

[QUOTE=The Tyrannical Mason;332155]Later tonight, I will be posting more about the way it works, but basically your scheduled 2 matches a week (match is best 2 out of 3). You contact your opponents and arrange the times. If we're doing 16 players, that's 8 weeks till it ends. You have to determine if you can commit to that. Also you would have to pick one account for the league. Let me know if your still interested. 

I will use Serene Work Major as the squad.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

[QUOTE=spideyman;333184]


> Later tonight, I will be posting more about the way it works, but basically your scheduled 2 matches a week (match is best 2 out of 3). You contact your opponents and arrange the times. If we're doing 16 players, that's 8 weeks till it ends. You have to determine if you can commit to that. Also you would have to pick one account for the league. Let me know if your still interested. 
> 
> I will use Serene Work Major as the squad.


Welcome to The League, Serene Work Major!

----------


## PhantCowboy

[QUOTE=The Tyrannical Mason;333242]


> Welcome to The League, Serene Work Major!


So when does the Tourney start

----------


## PhantCowboy

Does anyone know what is inside this?

----------


## Spider-Prime

> Does anyone know what is inside this?

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

My guess is retired hero box.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Phantasmal Cowboy Musician;so when does the Tourney start


I'm shooting for August 1st, but it will be set up with it's own thread the week before. Including the schedule for that 1st week so you can contact your opponents. 
But I'll explain everything in a post tonight.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

SHSO was very nice to me today, I got Sabretooth and Thanos!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Perhaps I should activate my membership code on July 31, just in time for the Sale in August..... I already have 30,000 fractals..

----------


## beanroaster

> 


I can't believe I just watched this video to the end. I want the last minute of my life back!  :Smile:

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Thanos first try(that time) and Sabretooth second try(that time).

----------


## MaskedTraveler

When Gold was the currency (only) for Venom Box, I got him on the first try. People "hated" me for being that lucky. lol.

----------


## Raven

> Does anyone know what is inside this?


A slightly smaller box!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Ok just got FFF, how do I activate the MegaCollect?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Ok just got FFF, how do I activate the MegaCollect?


Did you craft his badges already? If you did both the megacollect icon will appear as the rightmost in the row of sidekick abilities at the top of the screen. Click it and watch all the collectibles fly toward your hero as if attracted by a magnet. You'll also see the megacollect icon countdown from 5:00 minutes before you can activate it again.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Did you craft his badges already? If you did both the megacollect icon will appear as the rightmost in the row of sidekick abilities at the top of the screen. Click it and watch all the collectibles fly toward your hero as if attracted by a magnet. You'll also see the megacollect icon countdown from 5:00 minutes before you can activate it again.


 No, didn't craft the badges. Ok got it. Thanks!!

----------


## Carmaicol

I should look for my old avatar. Also, Hi.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Here's something to watch out for with megacollect. Sometimes, especially after playing the game for an extended period and characters start to move a bit jerkily, megacollect will not collect everything at once: you'll be one token, fractal or crafting part short. When that happens, wait it out for about a minute or so. Do not switch heroes or even just go to the hero selection then return to your current hero; that interrupts the megacollect and the uncollected items will remain uncollected, forcing you to activate megacollect again, or reload the zone and find them manually. If your system is really taxed you'll see the "falling through the ground" effect with the delayed megacollect happens before you pop back to the surface.

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> Here's something to watch out for with megacollect. Sometimes, especially after playing the game for an extended period and characters start to move a bit jerkily, megacollect will not collect everything at once: you'll be one token, fractal or crafting part short. When that happens, wait it out for about a minute or so. Do not switch heroes or even just go to the hero selection then return to your current hero; that interrupts the megacollect and the uncollected items will remain uncollected, forcing you to activate megacollect again, or reload the zone and find them manually. If your system is really taxed you'll see the "falling through the ground" effect with the delayed megacollect happens before you pop back to the surface.


That's good advice.  Also, if you do Megacollect on the rainbow bridge as soon as you arrive in Asgard, it seems to mess up on one of the fractals and/or tokens.  I've also noticed that being in an open location (up high or in the middle) helps prevent mega collect problems.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I should look for my old avatar. Also, Hi.


Carmaicol!!! Come to flaunt your Overachiever Title?!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Does anyone know what is inside this?


Step 1: Cut a hole in the box.

----------


## makinaz

> I should look for my old avatar. Also, Hi.


Lots of old faces coming out of the woodwork  :Smile:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Step 1: Cut a hole in the box.


I wouldn't if that was Pandora's Box.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Card League Announcement*

Ok folks, The Card League will be a 16 person, *8 week event*. Here is the current line up.

*Returning Players*

The Tyrannical Mason, Fighting Raven, Masked Traveler Seamstress, and The Defending Champion *Shocking Techno Girl*!!

*New comers, will include:*

Polite Earthen Despair, Loud Raker Guardian, Phantasmal Cowboy Musician, Surefooted Sentry, Gallant Centurion Spy, Tunneling Rover Acrobat, Divine Lighting Tornado, Poet Bionic Glider, Icy Roamer Archer, Serene Work Major and Lancing Sparrow Sergeant.

The 16th spot is reserved for returning player Storm Builder, but he has yet to confirm. He might not participate. So there is a possible opening for anyone interested.

*How Does The League Work?*

There will be four divisions, four persons per division. There will be four division champions and two wild cards in the end for the playoffs. Every player will face everyone once in the season. You will be scheduled two matches per week. To win a match, you must defeat the opponent twice ( best 2 out of 3). 

Schedules will be posted the week before on Monday. Week begins that Saturday runs till Friday. You got one week to complete your 2 matches. *It is your responsibility as players to use the PM feature in this forum, to work out a time and day with your opponents.* If a scheduled match is not completed, both players will receive forfeit losses that week. THERE WILL BE NO EXTENSIONS OR MAKE UP MATCHES!!! The last league was plagued with problems due to excessive extensions granted.

A new thread will be made by myself to run the league. In it you will find:

Weekly schedule
Rankings
After a match THE WINNER will post on the thread, announcing his victory. This is mandatory, this is the way we track victories. Posting a picture of your hero is encouraged.
Players can discuss card strategies, combos and such. Players cannot exchange information on a deck an opponent was using.

We are playing for fun, but a Champion must be recognized, so The Champion will receive $50 prize money. 

The Card League Thread will go up over the weekend. League Play begins *Saturday August 2nd*, Good luck to all!!!

*Questions??? ask away....*

----------


## PhantCowboy

> *Card League Announcement*
> 
> Ok folks, The Card League will be a 16 person, *8 week event*. Here is the current line up.
> 
> *Returning Players*
> 
> The Tyrannical Mason, Fighting Raven, Masked Traveler Seamstress, and The Defending Champion *Shocking Techno Girl*!!
> 
> *New comers, will include:*
> ...


$50!!!!!?????? Really?? Like $50 worth of gold or actually $50???

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Perhaps I should activate my membership code on July 31, just in time for the Sale in August..... I already have 30,000 fractals..


The code expires July 30th I would use it July 29th to be safe  :Big Grin:

----------


## Carmaicol

> Carmaicol!!! Come to flaunt your Overachiever Title?!


Ha, I had to take a break after that (mostly*)! , I'm working in "the Golden Gatherer (collect 1000 golden fractals)" now, but it's a bit tricky to keep track of the achievements since every counter resets to 0 every time I log out.



*just collect tokens for my 40+ non-maxed characters.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Ha, I had to take a break after that (mostly*)! , I'm working in "the Golden Gatherer (collect 1000 golden fractals)" now, but it's a bit tricky to keep track of the achievements since every counter resets to 0 every time I log out.
> 
> 
> 
> *just collect tokens for my 40+ non-maxed characters.


I heard that glitch should be fixed for the next update.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

Wow.  I am gone for a few days and the forum activity EXPLODES.
It warms my heart to see old players returning.  I remember them, which shows you how long I had been reading these forums before I started participating.
This renewed interest in the card game makes me very excited.  While I am too busy to join the league, I am a big card game fan.
We should get together and show gazillion that the card game is not dead and THEY SOULD UPDATE IT ALREADY!

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> A slightly smaller box!


Oh so this a generic pic for boxes, like the ones you receive sometimes for daily reward?

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Step 1: Cut a hole in the box.


This made me spit my coffee out, hats off to you sir for making me laugh.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> $50!!!!!?????? Really?? Like $50 worth of gold or actually $50???


*c a s h !!!!* lol!!!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Wow.  I am gone for a few days and the forum activity EXPLODES.
> It warms my heart to see old players returning.  I remember them, which shows you how long I had been reading these forums before I started participating.
> This renewed interest in the card game makes me very excited.  While I am too busy to join the league, I am a big card game fan.
> We should get together and show gazillion that the card game is not dead and THEY SOULD UPDATE IT ALREADY!


I totally agree!!!

----------


## censorship

What's more fun than the Headbanger card?



I do like this rare-spot strategy card. Definitely helpful in a deck full of dual-character cards.
Edit: won a second one. Both Venomous Box.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

One Question for the Card League:
Obviously during some time in the game, the internet may pull the plug and lose the connection to the game, therefore leaving the card match. If this ever happens, will there be a rematch, or will it be counted. If I remember correctly, each user was given 1 Disconnection Rematch per match.
----
*Also I have one announcement:*
At some point within a week, I will be going over my friend list and clearing inactive users or anyone not on the list on the first post. I just want to clear up space. If you are a friend of mine in game and is not on the list in the first post, have yourself added or PM me saying you are, so you will not be deleted. I will most likely remember who is active in the game, but there is a chance I may forget and delete. If you suddenly don't see myself your list after I have cleared my list, this will be the reason why, or by mistake (it can happen). If I see you in game, then I will gladly add you again.

----------


## starshapedgummy

wow so many new members!!

I have been busy playing the game hehe. I decided to end my subscription at 1 month (plus the additional week =])... because I felt that, besides the additional fractals, it didn't offer much anything else. 

I still have yet to purchase all the buyable heroes even though I have 8000 gold left from the AU Ultron Purchase. I'm saving that just in case there's some sale or if I use my fractals up for some occasion. 

I grew really interested in the daredevil comics and now my favorite hero is armored DD/ and regular DD. I hope they come out with something to mark the release of the netflix series...but I doubt it...

I'm glad there's a card league in the works! Although, I just play for fun, it'll be interesting to see which decks come out on top.

----------


## Carmaicol

Mason returns and I got this card:



Coincidence? I don't think so.

----------


## sylvestro1299

well i guess ill clean up my friend list! And start adding everybody from here! just wish it never exceeds 95 people!




> *c a s h !!!!* lol!!!


That makes me loose all hope of having fun at the tournament! I bet its going to be super competetive!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Great then, welcome aboard Polite Earthen Despair!!!


Yay! Thanks!



> Here's something to watch out for with megacollect. Sometimes, especially after playing the game for an extended period and characters start to move a bit jerkily, megacollect will not collect everything at once: you'll be one token, fractal or crafting part short. When that happens, wait it out for about a minute or so. Do not switch heroes or even just go to the hero selection then return to your current hero; that interrupts the megacollect and the uncollected items will remain uncollected, forcing you to activate megacollect again, or reload the zone and find them manually. If your system is really taxed you'll see the "falling through the ground" effect with the delayed megacollect happens before you pop back to the surface.


Since the reboot, it doesn't seem to matter if you visit the character select screen. It will still show the zone in the background, so you never really "leave" it. Also since the reboot, my mega-collect for one character  has finished a few times even after I'd switched to a different character. That hasn't happened consistently, so it might be a glitch. But I'm 100% sure it's safe to visit the character selection screen, now, so long as you don't change characters.




> Wow.  I am gone for a few days and the forum activity EXPLODES.
> It warms my heart to see old players returning.  I remember them, which shows you how long I had been reading these forums before I started participating.
> This renewed interest in the card game makes me very excited.  While I am too busy to join the league, I am a big card game fan.
> We should get together and show gazillion that the card game is not dead and THEY SOULD UPDATE IT ALREADY!


Right on!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> One Question for the Card League:
> Obviously during some time in the game, the internet may pull the plug and lose the connection to the game, therefore leaving the card match. If this ever happens, will there be a rematch, or will it be counted. If I remember correctly, each user was given 1 Disconnection Rematch per match.
> ----.


That is a good point, forgot to mention that. That rule remains in effect.




> Mason returns and I got this card:
> 
> 
> 
> Coincidence? I don't think so.


Ha ha ha, SHSO showing the love!!!

----------


## starshapedgummy

> well i guess ill clean up my friend list! And start adding everybody from here! just wish it never exceeds 95 people!
> 
> 
> That makes me loose all hope of having fun at the tournament! I bet its going to be super competetive!


add me add me, lol....but I dunno if i can add any more people seeing that I no longer have membership access and i have like 198 friends.

I actually think that by playing for money; it does take away the fun of the tournament....anddd you should see if it's allowable by gazillion first before you run into any trouble. Also, if there is any prize structure, I think it should be split among the top 3. 

And the disconnection thing might sorta be hard to regulate....if one person is losing, they might just exit....especially now that it's for money...

Too bad you can't gift in came prizes cuz that's what i would make the prizes to be....or maybe give someone a SHSH gift card...though I dunno if they are available anymore....yeah the gift card idea seems like a better idea.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> add me add me, lol....but I dunno if i can add any more people seeing that I no longer have membership access and i have like 198 friends.
> 
> I actually think that by playing for money; it does take away the fun of the tournament....anddd you should see if it's allowable by gazillion first before you run into any trouble. Also, if there is any prize structure, I think it should be split among the top 3. 
> 
> And the disconnection thing might sorta be hard to regulate....if one person is losing, they might just exit....especially now that it's for money...
> 
> Too bad you can't gift in came prizes cuz that's what i would make the prizes to be....or maybe give someone a SHSH gift card...though I dunno if they are available anymore....yeah the gift card idea seems like a better idea.


Everyone joined the league, BEFORE the announcement of any prize. I highly doubt that anyone is playing for the money. We love the card game. The monetary compensation for the champion is a personal thank you from me personally.
Gazillion is in no way affiliated with the league. We hosted a league that lasted months, where people devoted themselves to the league, no one was after money. And the prize then was $100.
We do it for the fun, the competition, the love. 

We hosted many, many tournaments in the past given away codes, gift cards. That's all been done numerous times. It was all documented on the old thread. We had many team members that had personal communications with the developers on backing our tournaments. Which they never did. Instead they held their own. 
That is all history, this is not my first time doing this.

As far as the disconnection issue, we never had a controversy over that. And the old league lasted about 4 months. Everyone was a true sportsman. And I expect the same from this group. If someone abuses the disconnect rule it will be apparently obvious, and will be dealt with accordingly.

As far as how the prize money is split. Since I'm the one providing it, I think I decide the way it's distributed. 
We been very successful in the past running these leagues/tournaments. I appreciate your concerns, I think we should be fine.

----------


## magenta

> We hosted many, many tournaments in the past given away codes, gift cards. That's all been done numerous times. It was all documented on the old thread. We had many team members that had personal communications with the developers on backing our tournaments. Which they never did. Instead they held their own. 
> That is all history, this is not my first time doing this.


I posted a few of the old contests on the wiki, but all of the links are now broken:
http://superherosquadonline.wikispaces.com/Contests

Also, the developers did start supporting our tournaments. This was after you stopped playing, Mason, but when we got a new Community Coordinator (Mysteria), she would provide the prizes directly from Gazillion (free heroes, missions, gold, etc). I think it would be worth the effort to contact the newest person in the role (Eric) and ask if Gaz would help with prizes. 

BTW, for those who don't know, Mason was the leader of the CBR SHSO players for a long time. She's being modest with her credentials, because she's organized many successful events in the past.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Every one say thank you to Mason for putting all of this together!!!

----------


## Myst Sparrow

Thank You Mason!!

----------


## Catliker

Thanks Mason !!!

----------


## Ace

Haven't played the game for the past five days '-'. I think it's time to hop back in  :Smile: .

Oh and what happened to the signatures? Well mine, it's gone '-'.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> As far as how the prize money is split. Since I'm the one providing it, I think I decide the way it's distributed. 
> We been very successful in the past running these leagues/tournaments. I appreciate your concerns, I think we should be fine.


I think another I'm portant rule everybody should add everybody in the tourney (will save a lot of effort for me)! If u do hold another tourney I hope gas has a title for it as a prize like the card gladiator! 
Umm also are their any restrictions? And about the strategy discussion can we do it to anyone in the game or are their restrictions (other than revealing what deck was used? Also can I have multiple matches against other people considered practice matches during the tourney whom I'm not scheduled to go  against that week ( I'll declare it practice before hand of course)

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I think another I'm portant rule everybody should add everybody in the tourney (will save a lot of effort for me)! If u do hold another tourney I hope gas has a title for it as a prize like the card gladiator!


There will be a player directory, that will link to each players profile here, so you can message each other to set up the matches. That will be located on the first page of the new thread. As you meet for matches, friend each other for quick rematches.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Every one say thank you to Mason for putting all of this together!!!





> Thank You Mason!!





> Thanks Mason !!!


No, thank you guys for participating!! It's going to be really fun!!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Umm also are their any restrictions? And about the strategy discussion can we do it to anyone in the game or are their restrictions (other than revealing what deck was used? Also can I have multiple matches against other people considered practice matches during the tourney whom I'm not scheduled to go  against that week ( I'll declare it practice before hand of course)


Yes, we use to have practice matches all the time against each other. That's how we tried out decks and concepts.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> I think another I'm portant rule everybody should add everybody in the tourney (will save a lot of effort for me)! If u do hold another tourney I hope gas has a title for it as a prize like the card gladiator! 
> Umm also are their any restrictions? And about the strategy discussion can we do it to anyone in the game or are their restrictions (other than revealing what deck was used? Also can I have multiple matches against other people considered practice matches during the tourney whom I'm not scheduled to go  against that week ( I'll declare it practice before hand of course)


I am going to need help now, Can we not make our own deck with what ever cards we have? Do we have to use a certain deck?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I am going to need help now, Can we not make our own deck with what ever cards we have? Do we have to use a certain deck?


You use your own decks, make them anyway you want.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> You use your own decks, make them anyway you want.


That sounds Awesome!

----------


## spideyman

> Every one say thank you to Mason for putting all of this together!!!


Agreed your efforts are appreciated at least now it is guaranteed to have someone to play against.

Also, I have not participated in any of the previous tournaments but they went smoothly and there were no issues.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> It warms my heart to see old players returning.  I remember them, which shows you how long I had been reading these forums before I started participating.
> This renewed interest in the card game makes me very excited.  While I am too busy to join the league, I am a big card game fan.
> We should get together and show gazillion that the card game is not dead and THEY SOULD UPDATE IT ALREADY!





> I totally agree!!!





> Right on!


We really should send gazillion a message.  What should we do?  E-mail a petition?  Flood them with tickets?  What do you guys think?

One thing that might be smart would be to create a list of some ideas/options.  For example, they could improve the rewards, or make it easier to get unreleased cards, or make more interesting acheivements.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

OK, I decided to go ahead and make a list of things that gazillion could do to improve the card game experience.  Please comment, and share your ideas, too!  Which do you think are the most practical, the most exciting, or simply the best?  What combination do you think gazillion should implement?

1.  By far, the most needed change is to *give agents the x4 bonus* for card games.  Without this bonus, many agents may feel that the card game is a waste of time, and thus largely ignore it.

2.  One that I would really like to see is *change the pvp card reward* from a rise of heroes card to an unreleased card.  While some have said this would lead to thrown matches, I do not think that that is a big deal. I think it would be worth it, as a lot more people would play PVP.

3.  An obvious possibility would be to *release more cards*; however, I have heard sets and quests are a hassle to program.  Besides, boxes provide access to many of the cards.  Thus, as obvious as this option is, it is probably not the best one.

4.  In my opinion, the best thing gazillion could do would be to *have a way to "sell" your extra copies of cards back to the store for fractals*.  This would have been a waste with the old currency system, but it is perfect with the new one.  It is the perfect alternative to trading (which will never happen).  My extra copies of cards bug the perfectionist in me, and I would love to see them put to use.  The way it would work would be that you would be left with the 4 copies of each card, and have more fractals to spend on more cards, or anything else.  It could be automatic or manual, whichever is easier to program.  Each card would not have to be worth much.  For example, commons could be worth 1, uncommons 3, rares 6, and super-rares 10.  I would buy many more packs to look for the rares I need if I knew all the commons I open would not be a waste.  With these numbers, a pack (which costs 500 fractals) with nothing you need would give you 21 fractals.  Thus, it really isn't much.  However, it would add up quickly, especially considering the hundreds and hundreds of extra cards card-game-faithfuls have.

5.  A fun way to get people to buy quests and play more often would be to *have more card game acheivements*.  Each mission has its own set of acheivements, so card quests could too.  For example, there could be acheivements for defeating each individual character at cards a certain number of times.   With all of the different characters you can fight, this would be a fun challenge for aspiring overacheivers.  Alternatively, there could be an exclusive hero or sidekick that you can earn from card game acheivements.  An alternate version of Gambit, perhaps?  A playable Bullseye?

6.  Another option would be to market the card game by *having special weekends and events*.

Yikes!  This is getting long.  What do you guys think?

----------


## Raven

> You use your own decks, make them anyway you want.


Do we want to enforce the anti mono-deck rule that has been used in the past? Something like no more than "X" cards of the same attack factor? I still think mono is the easiest way to win and almost impossible to defend.

----------


## makinaz

> Do we want to enforce the anti mono-deck rule that has been used in the past? Something like no more than "X" cards of the same attack factor? I still think mono is the easiest way to win and almost impossible to defend.


Second this, I would like to bring back the Crazy-28 rule. We used it in the very last tournament we had and it brought out more interesting decks.

----------


## Stormhawk

> Second this, I would like to bring back the Crazy-28 rule. We used it in the very last tournament we had and it brought out more interesting decks.


Ok STG found me on Marvel Heroes today and told me about the Card tourney, I am around.. I just need to put a cool deck together  :Wink: 

(Oh and find out how to fill in my Profile so you know it's me... Storm Builder.

I played a mission with Spy recently and I saw Mason a couple times!   :Smile:   I mostly just do a morning pre-work ritual of collection but I can do a tourney. :Cool: 

Also please add me to the member list Spy!

----------


## PhantCowboy

First time I got Venom on any of my 25+ Accounts

----------


## Carmaicol

First time I see this sweet medallion in game (the one for 150 level 20 characters):



Almost sure a few of the players around here have it. I try the card game with randoms as I get bored of collecting and missions only to get destroyed by a healing deck twice. I don't even remember which cards I put in my decks, time to upgrade them.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Agreed your efforts are appreciated at least now it is guaranteed to have someone to play against.
> 
> Also, I have not participated in any of the previous tournaments but they went smoothly and there were no issues.


Thank you. The experience from the first card league will serve well going forward.




> Do we want to enforce the anti mono-deck rule that has been used in the past? Something like no more than "X" cards of the same attack factor? I still think mono is the easiest way to win and almost impossible to defend.


What would be the number of cards that would constitute Mono? Alot of theme decks are dual decks, so we have to be careful. I agree with no Mono, so let's define Mono.




> Second this, I would like to bring back the Crazy-28 rule. We used it in the very last tournament we had and it brought out more interesting decks.


What is the crazy 28 rule?




> Ok STG found me on Marvel Heroes today and told me about the Card tourney, I am around.. I just need to put a cool deck together 
> 
> (Oh and find out how to fill in my Profile so you know it's me... Storm Builder.
> 
> I played a mission with Spy recently and I saw Mason a couple times!    I mostly just do a morning pre-work ritual of collection but I can do a tourney.
> 
> Also please add me to the member list Spy!


Stormbuilder, how are you friend? long time, I'm glad you chosen to participate. Feels like old times!

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

> First time I got Venom on any of my 25+ Accounts


Trying to decide if I should congratulate you, or ask you why the hell you have 25+ accounts!!!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> What would be the number of cards that would constitute Mono? Alot of theme decks are dual decks, so we have to be careful. I agree with no Mono, so let's define Mono.
> 
> What is the crazy 28 rule?


Crazy 28 rule defined a 'Mono' deck...any deck with 28 or more of one factor is disallowed.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> We really should send gazillion a message.  What should we do?  E-mail a petition?  Flood them with tickets?  What do you guys think?
> 
> One thing that might be smart would be to create a list of some ideas/options.  For example, they could improve the rewards, or make it easier to get unreleased cards, or make more interesting acheivements.





> OK, I decided to go ahead and make a list of things that gazillion could do to improve the card game experience.  Please comment, and share your ideas, too!  Which do you think are the most practical, the most exciting, or simply the best?  What combination do you think gazillion should implement?
> 
> 1.  By far, the most needed change is to *give agents the x4 bonus* for card games.  Without this bonus, many agents may feel that the card game is a waste of time, and thus largely ignore it.
> 
> 2.  One that I would really like to see is *change the pvp card reward* from a rise of heroes card to an unreleased card.  While some have said this would lead to thrown matches, I do not think that that is a big deal. I think it would be worth it, as a lot more people would play PVP.
> 
> 3.  An obvious possibility would be to *release more cards*; however, I have heard sets and quests are a hassle to program.  Besides, boxes provide access to many of the cards.  Thus, as obvious as this option is, it is probably not the best one.
> 
> 4.  In my opinion, the best thing gazillion could do would be to *have a way to "sell" your extra copies of cards back to the store for fractals*.  This would have been a waste with the old currency system, but it is perfect with the new one.  It is the perfect alternative to trading (which will never happen).  My extra copies of cards bug the perfectionist in me, and I would love to see them put to use.  The way it would work would be that you would be left with the 4 copies of each card, and have more fractals to spend on more cards, or anything else.  It could be automatic or manual, whichever is easier to program.  Each card would not have to be worth much.  For example, commons could be worth 1, uncommons 3, rares 6, and super-rares 10.  I would buy many more packs to look for the rares I need if I knew all the commons I open would not be a waste.  With these numbers, a pack (which costs 500 fractals) with nothing you need would give you 21 fractals.  Thus, it really isn't much.  However, it would add up quickly, especially considering the hundreds and hundreds of extra cards card-game-faithfuls have.
> ...


I think your ideas are brilliant, it's obvious by the changes they have made to the game overall they listen if the cry is loud enough. Magenta said that there is a contact at Gazillion that someone knows, does anyone know how to contact him? How many people can we get to support this, maybe on the CBR SHSO Facebook page we can bring critical mass to this issue? Let's discuss this, it's a shame that I been gone for so long and there is nothing new for the card game.....

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Crazy 28 rule defined a 'Mono' deck...any deck with 28 or more of one factor is disallowed.


That is perfect, we will roll with that, Crazy 28 rule will be in effect! BTW just curious, who named it that?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> 4.  In my opinion, the best thing gazillion could do would be to *have a way to "sell" your extra copies of cards back to the store for fractals*.  This would have been a waste with the old currency system, but it is perfect with the new one.  It is the perfect alternative to trading (which will never happen).  My extra copies of cards bug the perfectionist in me, and I would love to see them put to use.  The way it would work would be that you would be left with the 4 copies of each card, and have more fractals to spend on more cards, or anything else.  It could be automatic or manual, whichever is easier to program.  Each card would not have to be worth much.  For example, commons could be worth 1, uncommons 3, rares 6, and super-rares 10.  I would buy many more packs to look for the rares I need if I knew all the commons I open would not be a waste.  With these numbers, a pack (which costs 500 fractals) with nothing you need would give you 21 fractals.  Thus, it really isn't much.  However, it would add up quickly, especially considering the hundreds and hundreds of extra cards card-game-faithfuls have.


Yes, this is extremely needed.

----------


## makinaz

> That is perfect, we will roll with that, Crazy 28 rule will be in effect! BTW just curious, who named it that?


Sonic Koala, it was his idea

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Sonic Koala, it was his idea


I loved Sonic Koala, he was a worthy opponent.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Look what I found!!!*









Published on Jul 3, 2012

CARD LEAGUE THEATER continues! Here's a match from Week 7 of our 2012 Card League!

This one is a doozy between The SHSO CBR Card League's organizer, The Tyrannical Mason and the Card Thread's founder, Daredeville / Mr. Puffin Rabbit!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Published on Jul 1, 2012

CBR Card Thread runs a Card League for it's members lasting all the way through 2012.
Each player does two matches a week through out the League.

This was the Week 9 Match-Up of the Card Thread's founder, daredeville (Mr. Puffin Rabbit) with the current top-ranked player in the Card League, then with a record of [20-3], Bronn1 (Sonic Koala). The first of the matches between these two was one by Mr. Puffin Rabbit, and this video shows off what was Round 2 in a best of three match-up.

In this match, Mr. Puffin Rabbit uses his deck titled:
"It Came From Underground!!!"

The title is a riff on Mole Man's life style and his first appearance in Fantastic Four where he is riding atop his monster, Giganto. The cover has a very 1960's monster-flick look to it, and I let that concept inspire this title.

The deck itself pulls together Mole Man, Moloid, Wasp, Spider-Girl, and Spider-Man cards. All of their namesake creatures live underground, so that is also referenced in the title.

The concept and play mechanic of this deck is to keep the Power as low as possible, giving yourself bonuses for keeping the power low, and preventing your opponent from playing cards in the process. It can be a little difficult to play, because the timing of the power drops, blocking choices, and getting the cards to hit can all be tricky. But played right, it can be very powerful.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

From the Wiki: CBR Card League 2012


http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...rd+League+2012

----------


## makinaz

SHIELD division was so stacked, lol. I think you randomly placed us all, there was no seeding?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> SHIELD division was so stacked, lol. I think you randomly placed us all, there was no seeding?


It was random, remember we didn't know who was good or not. We learned that as the season went on. This time I have to split up the veterans. Your a bunch of dangerous sharks!!!

BTW, I just noticed, we had 20 players!!!!  No wonder you guys drove me crazy!!!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> From the Wiki: CBR Card League 2012
> 
> 
> http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...rd+League+2012


Oh gee... my score in that.. 
I was bad back then, and probably still this time around XD
But I do like the title of Veteran, makes me sound even better XD

----------


## general miner baron

Woohoo, I am now officially an overachiever.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Trying to decide if I should congratulate you, or ask you why the hell you have 25+ accounts!!!


I make a new account every time a membership or gold code comes out but then I don't really get back on it after that I probably have a lot more than 30

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I make a new account every time a membership or gold code comes out but then I don't really get back on it after that I probably have a lot more than 30


Is there anything that comes out of it? It's not like you can give them to your 1 main account.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Woohoo, I am now officially an overachiever.


Congrats Second person (that we know of) to be an OverAchiever

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Is there anything that comes out of it? It's not like you can give them to your 1 main account.


Nah I just like playing as all of the new characters that come out or old characters I was never able to get

----------


## PhantCowboy

> First time I see this sweet medallion in game (the one for 150 level 20 characters):
> 
> 
> 
> Almost sure a few of the players around here have it. I try the card game with randoms as I get bored of collecting and missions only to get destroyed by a healing deck twice. I don't even remember which cards I put in my decks, time to upgrade them.


Lions got it too and Im sure Charles and Centurion have it.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Lions got it too and Im sure Charles and Centurion have it.


Saw somebody with this today, I checked there squad and it wasn't even in the 3000's. The Ms. Marvel they were playing as wasn't lvl.20 or their Mr. Fixit.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> OK, I decided to go ahead and make a list of things that gazillion could do to improve the card game experience.  Please comment, and share your ideas, too!  Which do you think are the most practical, the most exciting, or simply the best?  What combination do you think gazillion should implement?
> 
> 1.  By far, the most needed change is to *give agents the x4 bonus* for card games.  Without this bonus, many agents may feel that the card game is a waste of time, and thus largely ignore it.
> 
> 2.  One that I would really like to see is *change the pvp card reward* from a rise of heroes card to an unreleased card.  While some have said this would lead to thrown matches, I do not think that that is a big deal. I think it would be worth it, as a lot more people would play PVP.
> 
> 3.  An obvious possibility would be to *release more cards*; however, I have heard sets and quests are a hassle to program.  Besides, boxes provide access to many of the cards.  Thus, as obvious as this option is, it is probably not the best one.
> 
> 4.  In my opinion, the best thing gazillion could do would be to *have a way to "sell" your extra copies of cards back to the store for fractals*.  This would have been a waste with the old currency system, but it is perfect with the new one.  It is the perfect alternative to trading (which will never happen).  My extra copies of cards bug the perfectionist in me, and I would love to see them put to use.  The way it would work would be that you would be left with the 4 copies of each card, and have more fractals to spend on more cards, or anything else.  It could be automatic or manual, whichever is easier to program.  Each card would not have to be worth much.  For example, commons could be worth 1, uncommons 3, rares 6, and super-rares 10.  I would buy many more packs to look for the rares I need if I knew all the commons I open would not be a waste.  With these numbers, a pack (which costs 500 fractals) with nothing you need would give you 21 fractals.  Thus, it really isn't much.  However, it would add up quickly, especially considering the hundreds and hundreds of extra cards card-game-faithfuls have.
> ...


1. Agreed.

2. I agree that the PVP card award needs revamped, but I don't think this is the best way to do it. Those cards are rare for a reason, and if they made them so easy to obtain it would cause balancing problems and just plain take the excitement out of getting one. Under the old system, where every deck but Rise of Heroes cost gold, only winning a Rise of Heroes cards made sense. Now that all decks can be bought with gold_ or_ fractals, I would like them to add an equal possibility for winning an Unleashed or Villain's Fury card. Agents could also get a small chance (5% maybe?) of winning an unreleased card.

3. Considering how many card quests already have all of the cards coded and just need a storyline and adding to the store, I think this is reasonable. Every other area of the game (except the arcade) gets regular updates. The card game hasn't had a single one in the entire time I've been playing.

4. I'd rather see some sort of card trade-up system. I know we all have literal hundreds of some cards. Turn in 100 * cards for a random ** card, 75 ** cards for a random *** card, and 50 *** cards for a random **** card. Obviously the numbers probably need tweaked, but you get the general idea.

5. Agreed. There are woefully few card-based achievements. If they have achievements for running so many missions with a certain hero, then they should have them for winning card games, too. The old trophy system had it.

6. This would be great. Back when you could only get Unleashed and Villain's Fury packs with gold, I spent so many weeks hoping the next sale would be for card packs. It never was. Just heroes or boxes or once even sidekicks. Does anybody even really care about sidekicks aside from Giganto and mini-FFF?

----------


## Charles LePage

Well, this achievement took quite a while:

----------


## Carmaicol

> Woohoo, I am now officially an overachiever.


Congrats!




> Saw somebody with this today, I checked there squad and it wasn't even in the 3000's. The Ms. Marvel they were playing as wasn't lvl.20 or their Mr. Fixit.


There's one for 150 characters in level 11, must be that one.




> Well, this achievement took quite a while:


Tsss, I'm way behind that one, maybe 3500/10000.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Oh yeah. Just a note to anybody wanting to add my squad to their friendlist for the card league (or any other reason). Right now, my list is pretty full-up because of my previously mentioned habit of blindly accepting every request. As such, I now pretty much blindly decline every request. If you're somebody who doesn't post a lot or somebody whose CBR name doesn't match your SHSO name, I probably won't recognize you. All of the SHSO squad titles sound so similar that they start to blur together in my head pretty quickly. So if I decline your request, I probably didn't do it on purpose!

I usually have this thread open in one window when I am playing the game, so your best bet is to send me a PM that you're sending me a request so I don't accidentally decline you.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> OK, I decided to go ahead and make a list of things that gazillion could do to improve the card game experience.  Please comment, and share your ideas, too!  Which do you think are the most practical, the most exciting, or simply the best?  What combination do you think gazillion should implement?
> 
> 1.  By far, the most needed change is to *give agents the x4 bonus* for card games.  Without this bonus, many agents may feel that the card game is a waste of time, and thus largely ignore it.
> 
> 2.  One that I would really like to see is *change the pvp card reward* from a rise of heroes card to an unreleased card.  While some have said this would lead to thrown matches, I do not think that that is a big deal. I think it would be worth it, as a lot more people would play PVP.
> 
> 3.  An obvious possibility would be to *release more cards*; however, I have heard sets and quests are a hassle to program.  Besides, boxes provide access to many of the cards.  Thus, as obvious as this option is, it is probably not the best one.
> 
> 4.  In my opinion, the best thing gazillion could do would be to *have a way to "sell" your extra copies of cards back to the store for fractals*.  This would have been a waste with the old currency system, but it is perfect with the new one.  It is the perfect alternative to trading (which will never happen).  My extra copies of cards bug the perfectionist in me, and I would love to see them put to use.  The way it would work would be that you would be left with the 4 copies of each card, and have more fractals to spend on more cards, or anything else.  It could be automatic or manual, whichever is easier to program.  Each card would not have to be worth much.  For example, commons could be worth 1, uncommons 3, rares 6, and super-rares 10.  I would buy many more packs to look for the rares I need if I knew all the commons I open would not be a waste.  With these numbers, a pack (which costs 500 fractals) with nothing you need would give you 21 fractals.  Thus, it really isn't much.  However, it would add up quickly, especially considering the hundreds and hundreds of extra cards card-game-faithfuls have.
> ...





> I think your ideas are brilliant, it's obvious by the changes they have made to the game overall they listen if the cry is loud enough. Magenta said that there is a contact at Gazillion that someone knows, does anyone know how to contact him? How many people can we get to support this, maybe on the CBR SHSO Facebook page we can bring critical mass to this issue? Let's discuss this, it's a shame that I been gone for so long and there is nothing new for the card game.....


(bringing this to the next page)
Thanks for the feedback, everyone.  Keep it coming.  Soon, I will probably write a message for gazillion, and post it here for approval before I send it.
*What is the best way to contact/petition gazillion?*
I am currently thinking that I (or someone else) should post a message to gazillion here on the forums that everyone could copy and send as a suggestions/feedback ticket.  Do you think this is a good way to do it?  Gazillion needs to know that people care about the card game, and that it needs updates.  If we flood them with requests and encouragement, chances are they will listen.  As Mason said, the creators have been nice enough recently to listen to the players.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Does anybody even really care about sidekicks aside from Giganto and mini-FFF?


Aside from showing them (the others) off once in a while? I'm getting sidekicks mostly for achievement points.

----------


## spideyman

6. This would be great. Back when you could only get Unleashed and Villain's Fury packs with gold, I spent so many weeks hoping the next sale would be for card packs. It never was. Just heroes or boxes or once even sidekicks. Does anybody even really care about sidekicks aside from Giganto and mini-FFF?[/QUOTE]

I like to call them in missions I rotate through them get tired of only using FFF in missions.

----------


## Carmaicol

I use:

FFF: Megacollect
Black Cat: Attract Tokens+poke Imp
R.O.B.: Attract Fractals
Bunnisher: Attracts Crafts
Asgardian Dragon: Generates HP

I need one that Destroys Bots+poke Imp.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Asgardian Dragon: Generates HP


What is the dragon's XP generating rate? I'm thinking of megacollecting with Mini FFF then switching to Asgardian Dragon while roaming the zones to poke Impossible Man.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I usually have this thread open in one window when I am playing the game, so your best bet is to send me a PM that you're sending me a request so I don't accidentally decline you.


I hope you're utilizing the list on the first post of this thread.  :Cool: 




> (bringing this to the next page)
> Thanks for the feedback, everyone.  Keep it coming.  Soon, I will probably write a message for gazillion, and post it here for approval before I send it.
> *What is the best way to contact/petition gazillion?*


Eric@SHSO is on this thread. He's a bigwig producer over there and will take your petition. He's also a card game fan! If he doesn't respond to a PM on CBR, I do talk to him weekly, so I'd be happy to pass along info. I also have access to the Lead Dev, as well.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> Eric@SHSO is on this thread. He's a bigwig producer over there and will take your petition. He's also a card game fan! If he doesn't respond to a PM on CBR, I do talk to him weekly, so I'd be happy to pass along info. I also have access to the Lead Dev, as well.


Thanks.  I will PM him a detailed message tommorow.  I will make sure to update everyone on his response, as long as he gives one before I leave for vacation next week.
Here's hoping he can pull some strings and get some card updates rolling!
BTW, Centurion Spy, which ideas do you think are better?

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I hope you're utilizing the list on the first post of this thread.


I tried that for a while. But after checking it about ten times and finding out that none of the requests were ever from here, I got lazy and quit bothering. I'm an agent with a high number of heroes/squad level, so everybody and their brother sends me requests.

----------


## censorship

Shadowcat's other Power Quest card (Stormbreaker Box):

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

SHSO Card Players Takeover this thread!  

I bring a gift: 

A Zip File of the Old CBR Card Thread.  It is unsorted, it is raw; but it is what I saved.

----------


## makinaz

Its going to be so hard competing against all these box cards, lol. Pretty excited to see what you all have in store.

----------


## Shadow

> Well, this achievement took quite a while:


Too much Ock on this forum..... I despise it.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I tried that for a while. But after checking it about ten times and finding out that none of the requests were ever from here, I got lazy and quit bothering. I'm an agent with a high number of heroes/squad level, so everybody and their brother sends me requests.


Equip falcon it helps!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> SHSO Card Players Takeover this thread!  
> 
> I bring a gift: 
> 
> A Zip File of the Old CBR Card Thread.  It is unsorted, it is raw; but it is what I saved.


Sir, you are a genius!!! Thank you!!!

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

Bag Man is on sale now... I was hoping for Spider-Ham as he is the only spidey hero I don't have. Maybe last day of Spider-Man event they will put all Spider-Men (minus Noir) on sale for one day!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Equip falcon it helps!


Yeah, but it's not very practical when I am working on various heroes daily collects. I've definitely done that when I had to go afk for a bit, tho.

----------


## Xapto

> Bag Man is on sale now... I was hoping for Spider-Ham as he is the only spidey hero I don't have. Maybe last day of Spider-Man event they will put all Spider-Men (minus Noir) on sale for one day!


I need Noir,Ham,and Ben Riley to complete my collection ;c

----------


## CaptainMarvell

So in Villainville, do all three songs of the zone overlap on top of one another?  There used to be a song for the sewer, the area above the sewer and the area close to Doom's home.  Now its like they're all playing together on top of one another.  The other zones songs are still separate but Villainville seems messed up.  I like the tune in the area with the Junkyard dog.  It reminds me of when the zone first came out and I basically lived there for a couple months. lol

----------


## Ravin' Ray

And heroup.com just entered maintenance, no wonder it wouldn't load for like 20 minutes. Anti-Venom in the  shop, hopefully?

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> And heroup.com just entered maintenance, no wonder it wouldn't load for like 20 minutes. Anti-Venom in the  shop, hopefully?


I was in the game when the window popped up, it said it was just maintenance, not an update.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

And it's back. Still no troublebots in Daily Bugle or fire imps in Asgard for me. Guess that will need an update.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

Is anyone else having the problem where they cannot hear any heroes or villains?
I have to reboot just so i can hear them. Gets to be annoying when you reboot a few
times in an hour.  :Confused:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

The CBR Team started with only 4 members, one was Charles Le Page (Squire Valiant Snail).

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Well, this achievement took quite a while:


Im at 8500+ and It took me like 3 days

----------


## millsfan

When the Avengers movie was out and they were making all the avengers in the game, did they ever release 2 heroes at once in an update?  I think they should do this with Guardians of the Galaxy if they have heroes done since the spiderman theme seems behind.  Is it behind? Did something happen with agent venom?

----------


## PhantCowboy

So I got on my account and found out that my brother decided to spend 19K of my 30K+ fractals on boxes now I wont be able to get all of the sale heroes  :Frown:

----------


## Charles LePage

> The CBR Team started with only 4 members, one was Charles Le Page (Squire Valiant Snail).


Good gravy, I'm some sort of Founding Father.   

Who were the other three members?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Good gravy, I'm some sort of Founding Father.   
> 
> Who were the other three members?


Myself, Colossus Alchemist (Emilio) & Raiding Axe. (I'm pretty sure it was Axe)

----------


## CenturianSpy

> When the Avengers movie was out and they were making all the avengers in the game, did they ever release 2 heroes at once in an update?


  Yes. It happened many times in the past. 




> I think they should do this with Guardians of the Galaxy if they have heroes done since the spiderman theme seems behind.  Is it behind?


Yep, it seems Gaz scrambled to add other characters (Electro and Sandman) because of the Agent Venom weirdness. I'm basing this on those two characters were not added to any of the loading screens and Gaz re-used an older-Spidey theme loading screen.




> Did something happen with agent venom?


He is still coming...hopefully today.

----------


## millsfan

> Yes. It happened many times in the past. 
> 
> Yep, it seems Gaz scrambled to add other characters (Electro and Sandman) because of the Agent Venom weirdness. I'm basing this on those two characters were not added to any of the loading screens and Gaz re-used an older-Spidey theme loading screen.
> 
> He is still coming...hopefully today.


It has happened...if they release movie characters in pairs instead of separate do you think all movie characters will be buyable in the same spot or in different parts of the shop? By different parts in the game I am saying they could have groot and rocket racoon as a members bundle or somebody in a box with 3 other characters buyable for all players.  Or do you think they will be together buyable in the shop like the avengers in members, or for everyone?

Why electro and sandman? I wonder if any of these villains will have missions.  I like new missions but I feel they should also make some missions that feel like some of our fav's that are short and fun.  No new missions felt like the older one's.  It's cool to have long missions but cool to have short missions also

What is going on with Agent Venom? I wanted him over a month ago and now I act like he isn't being in the game anymore.  I thought anti venom would come out today since I dont see agent venom coming

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

Eric can't receive PMs for some reason.  What should I do now?

----------


## CaptainMarvell

My theory on Agent Venom is they'll release him after most, if not all, of the free one week membership codes have expired (7/30), then they'll release him as an Agent Only character forcing users that really want him to buy a membership.

----------


## sylvestro1299

yay i get a reward that is a work in progress!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> It has happened...if they release movie characters in pairs instead of separate do you think all movie characters will be buyable in the same spot or in different parts of the shop? By different parts in the game I am saying they could have groot and rocket racoon as a members bundle or somebody in a box with 3 other characters buyable for all players.  Or do you think they will be together buyable in the shop like the avengers in members, or for everyone?


I'd assume they'll all come individually in the store at first, with one in a box. Months later a possible budle...this has been the status quo for a while.




> Why electro and sandman? I wonder if any of these villains will have missions.  I like new missions but I feel they should also make some missions that feel like some of our fav's that are short and fun.  No new missions felt like the older one's.  It's cool to have long missions but cool to have short missions also


*spoilers:*
There are some new missions loosely based on the Amazing Spider-Man & Friends cartoon in the works...
*end of spoilers*




> What is going on with Agent Venom? I wanted him over a month ago and now I act like he isn't being in the game anymore.  I thought anti venom would come out today since I dont see agent venom coming


I think the reason did have to do with SDCC's exclusive 'first' release of the Agent Venom name. I did like the theory that since A.Venom is now part of the GotG team he would be used to segue the Spidey Theme with the gotG Theme, but this theory was told to be not true. I still think he may be released today...




> Eric can't receive PMs for some reason.  What should I do now?


I'd be happy to relay the info. Feel free to PM me.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Need a break from grinding out Achievements? Think SHSO needs some more content that starts with the letter "T"? If you answered 'YES!' to these questions, that is oddly specific and you may need mental help...but...Why don't you give a look to the "Most Wanted" thread for a Top 10 (or so) list?

----------


## CaptainMarvell

Caption this photo!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> 


"I'm kinda of a big deal. People know me."

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> 


Mystique: So what do they call you?  The Iron Pepsi?
Iron Patriot: No ma'am, but I am sweet and have lots of pop!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> "I'm kinda of a big deal. People know me."


Centurions definitely wins!

----------


## spideyman

> Is anyone else having the problem where they cannot hear any heroes or villains?
> I have to reboot just so i can hear them. Gets to be annoying when you reboot a few
> times in an hour.


If you skip fast the rewards after each mission the voices will eventually go away and if you stop skipping past it then the voices returns after a while.

----------


## spideyman

> When the Avengers movie was out and they were making all the avengers in the game, did they ever release 2 heroes at once in an update?  I think they should do this with Guardians of the Galaxy if they have heroes done since the spiderman theme seems behind.  Is it behind? Did something happen with agent venom?


Iron man 2 was the only time they released two heroes at one time.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Caption this photo!


Did you hear Mason is back!!!

----------


## Ace

> "I'm kinda of a big deal. People know me."


That movie! Lolz, good one man.  :Big Grin: 




> Mystique: So what do they call you?  The Iron Pepsi?
> Iron Patriot: No ma'am, but I am sweet and have lots of pop!


Lolz Iron Pepsi....that cracked me up!

----------


## Eric@SHSO

I'm still here! Just very busy fixing bugs  :Frown:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I'm still here! Just very busy fixing bugs


Will there be an Update today?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

divisions2.jpgpower rankings.jpgTesting.... UGHHHH Sorry can't get it....

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Will there be an Update today?


Unless it's really late like the past few have been there probably won't be one, but if there is one Agent Venom might come out because Marvel just today announced that they were selling an exclusive Agent Venom action figure. Maybe that's a hint  but I'm just guessing.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

AnTAB.jpg

Testing....sorry folks....

*Is there anyone that can make a header graphic for the new league?*

----------


## millsfan

Anyone feel like we never get notices or updates regarding updates? I feel like we have been left wondering on many things. So the MARVEL LEGENDS Agent Venom was shown today at sdcc will he come to hero up? Will there be an update this week? Why did hero up make updates at a evening time? So many things I dont know

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

I dont think there will be a game update this week as there was a maintenance this morning and Usually they have game updates at 3:00 pm PDT or 4:00 pm PDT

----------


## censorship

> Marvel just today announced that they were selling an exclusive Agent Venom action figure. Maybe that's a hint  but I'm just guessing.


They announced it back in June. Walgreen's web site sold out in fewer than 24 hours.

So there might not be any to pre-order at SDCC if that was really a thing.

Should be a fun weekend, though. I have a friend doing her best to get me that Lego figure of The Collector.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

Hey Miss Fantastic, I just earned Addy on the F4's crisis survival with Reed.  I now have the solo record for him, and I was surprised that you were not on the list.  I would have thought that that mission was your favorite.  I guess not.   :Smile:

----------


## PhantCowboy

Working my way back up

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Hey Miss Fantastic, I just earned Addy on the F4's crisis survival with Reed.  I now have the solo record for him, and I was surprised that you were not on the list.  I would have thought that that mission was your favorite.  I guess not.


Oh you just threw down the gauntlet! Wait til she goes after your record.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Carmaicol

I squander all my fractals yesterday in boxes (I keep getting great cards), started the day in 0 and barely made 1200 in a couple of hours.

Without rewards for challenges is not that easy to get fractals. It's so easy to waste them  :Frown:

----------


## Maven

> Hey Miss Fantastic, I just earned Addy on the F4's crisis survival with Reed.  I now have the solo record for him, and I was surprised that you were not on the list.  I would have thought that that mission was your favorite.  I guess not.


I've never really made being in the survival top ten a priority...pleased as punch if I get on there right after the mission is released and before the uber-high scorers come along, sure. But otherwise, I honestly could care less, regardless of the mission's theme. Bully for those who do care...I have better things to do and bigger fish to fry like, well, the achievements.

----------


## CaptainMarvell

Anyone else having trouble switching between zones?  If I login, go to Villainville, then go somewhere else and then go back to Villainville, it basically freezes at the loading screen between zones.  At first, I thought it was a fluke, but it happens every single time I do it.  Seems to only be happening while going to Villainville too.

UPDATE: Now I can't get into Villainville at all.  I can switch between all the other zones just fine.  I get prompted with a message to wait or stop Unity player.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> I've never really made being in the survival top ten a priority...pleased as punch if I get on there right after the mission is released and before the uber-high scorers come along, sure. But otherwise, I honestly could care less, regardless of the mission's theme. Bully for those who do care...I have better things to do and bigger fish to fry like, well, the achievements.


Yeah.  I have never focused on the high scores, either.  It just surprised me that you had never even run that mission before with Reed.  BTW, I am sure you could beat my record.  Only a few people have ever played it solo, so mine wasn't necessarily that great.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> Anyone else having trouble switching between zones?  If I login, go to Villainville, then go somewhere else and then go back to Villainville, it basically freezes at the loading screen between zones.  At first, I thought it was a fluke, but it happens every single time I do it.  Seems to only be happening while going to Villainville too.


Yeah, this is happening to me to.  In fact, now it just happened as I was trying to load a mission.  I am currently reloading the game.  Again.  Ugh.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Getting ready for the Card League. Just updated my Storm's Majestic card deck to 2.0 and created another deck.
However I fear they are still not good enough. I was never really into buying cards that much, but I always enjoyed doing the card tournaments.

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> Anyone else having trouble switching between zones?  If I login, go to Villainville, then go somewhere else and then go back to Villainville, it basically freezes at the loading screen between zones.  At first, I thought it was a fluke, but it happens every single time I do it.  Seems to only be happening while going to Villainville too.
> 
> UPDATE: Now I can't get into Villainville at all.  I can switch between all the other zones just fine.  I get prompted with a message to wait or stop Unity player.


I am... It freezes when I load to Villainville.  The other zones work fine for me though.

----------


## censorship

I've had freeze-while-loading issues since last night; now it's:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I've never really made being in the survival top ten a priority...But otherwise, I honestly could care less, regardless of the mission's theme.


But, but, I was giving you my support, my all! Is that now for nothing?  :Frown: 

Hey, I'm cool, we each have our own goals.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Caption this photo!


Mystique: Hello Iron Patriot
Loki: Hello... Mystique

----------


## Pyrebomb

Sigh. Great. First the pests died in Daily Bugle, then Baxter Plaza. Now I can't even get into one of the last two zones they load in.

These bugs are really becoming ridiculous. I thought they found the issue with the troublebots, so why isn't it fixed? I don't think anybody would mind any necessary server downtime.

I should be fairly equally along in the pest and critter achievements, but thanks to this bug? I'm only 800 away from getting the final critter achievement. But I'm only 1600 _into_ the pest one. I'm not looking forward to all of the extra running around this is going to cause me. At this rate, I'll even get golden fractal mastery before pests.

----------


## censorship

I got Arctic IM out of a Titanium Box before it went down again.

But that's all right. I'll just pretend to run Creatures of the Night a few times.

----------


## beanroaster

Question re: the store...

Just got the one year membership instead of a month at a time as I have been. With the 10% store discount, is there any reason not to convert all of your monthly gold to fractals? With the discount, the 1000 fractal bag only costs 90g, so you're getting the discount in the conversion and then getting the discount again when you purchase with the fractals you bought. Am I missing something, or is that definitely the way to go to maximize your purchasing power?

----------


## censorship

The only reason to not convert is if you want to use your gold like a bank. But with the 10% discount, definitely convert your gold to fractals first.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

So I try to log into heroup today to have the game freeze at 94% its done it 8 times now and I cannot play the game this is very upsetting as I missed a day of log in rewards

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Yea, yesterday I was running around and them I couldn't move. Then after that I started to get loading issues and kept crashing. Once I got annoyed with it, I just got off for the night.

----------


## CaptainMarvell

So I bought Super Skrull this morning.  He's not bad.  I like his HeroUp and power attacks, but his basic attacks could be better.  I think he'd be cooler if he started out with two punches with rock hands like Thing's first two attacks, then the stretch kick, Torch's fire blast where he spreads out his arms and then finish it with Sue's invisible blocks.  As it is now, those first two attacks (invisible barriers) take too long and do little, Torch's fire shooting is okay but again he does it too long and it doesn't do enough damage, plus, none of Thing's moves are represented in his basic attacks.  Just my two cents on a pretty cool character that I think could be better.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

I was very stupid and confused my squad name it's Enraged Enforcer Arrow, sorry. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> If you skip fast the rewards after each mission the voices will eventually go away and if you stop skipping past it then the voices returns after a while.


Thank you Spidey, I will try that.

----------


## roneers

If the card league isn't within four weeks, count me in!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> If the card league isn't within four weeks, count me in!


The Card League begins August 2nd. It will last 8 weeks. And we are currently full with 16 players. Depending on the efficiency and demand, it could have another season.

----------


## Ace

> So I bought Super Skrull this morning.  He's not bad.  I like his HeroUp and power attacks, but his basic attacks could be better.  I think he'd be cooler if he started out with two punches with rock hands like Thing's first two attacks, then the stretch kick, Torch's fire blast where he spreads out his arms and then finish it with Sue's invisible blocks.  As it is now, those first two attacks (invisible barriers) take too long and do little, Torch's fire shooting is okay but again he does it too long and it doesn't do enough damage, plus, none of Thing's moves are represented in his basic attacks.  Just my two cents on a pretty cool character that I think could be better.


His basic attacks are sub-par and he's slow and boring to play with imo, they definitely could have done better with him.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> His basic attacks are sub-par and he's slow and boring to play with imo, they definitely could have done better with him.


Yeah, I agree with you on that, another thing that really annoys me is that is fireballs NEVER hit anyone when he does his heroup unless they are across the screen. I find them useless and think he should stun the enemies coming down then do a ground pound.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Question re: the store...
> 
> Just got the one year membership instead of a month at a time as I have been. With the 10% store discount, is there any reason not to convert all of your monthly gold to fractals? With the discount, the 1000 fractal bag only costs 90g, so you're getting the discount in the conversion and then getting the discount again when you purchase with the fractals you bought. Am I missing something, or is that definitely the way to go to maximize your purchasing power?





> The only reason to not convert is if you want to use your gold like a bank. But with the 10% discount, definitely convert your gold to fractals first.


This is a good trick to do RIGHT before you buy a character/content that is available for fractals. There will be content down the road ONLY available for gold, so it's best to only convert RIGHT BEFORE you buy something.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I was very stupid and confused my squad name it's Enraged Enforcer Arrow, sorry.


Which is it? You PM me one name, your signature/CBR name shows one name, now your post shows a different name...

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Which is it? You PM me one name, your signature/CBR name shows one name, now your post shows a different name...


Yeah, I screwed up big time I'm very sorry, it's Enraged Enforcer Arrow. The difference between my username and squad name is Enforcer and Arrow are switched around.

----------


## beanroaster

> This is a good trick to do RIGHT before you buy a character/content that is available for fractals. There will be content down the road ONLY available for gold, so it's best to only convert RIGHT BEFORE you buy something.


Good to know. Thanks for the clarification. I'll hoard my gold until needed then.  :Smile:

----------


## cpinheir

> His basic attacks are sub-par and he's slow and boring to play with imo, they definitely could have done better with him.


Agreed....I was kinda hoping one of his power attacks would have been invisible shield, as an armor buff.

----------


## censorship

"Hey Squaddies! We found an issue with this week's build that we are currently trying to resolve. We are working to get the build out as soon as possible."

----------


## sylvestro1299

> "Hey Squaddies! We found an issue with this week's build that we are currently trying to resolve. We are working to get the build out as soon as possible."


i saw eric come online not very common for him to be online but he was AFK! im pretty sure these bugs are very hard to deal with!

----------


## PhantCowboy

Highest Ive ever seen a power go

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> i saw eric come online not very common for him to be online but he was AFK! im pretty sure these bugs are very hard to deal with!


What's his squad name again, also yesterday I saw Commander Herald Puma but he was also AFK.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> What's his squad name again, also yesterday I saw Commander Herald Puma but he was also AFK.


Commander Herald Puma is Eric

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Commander Herald Puma is Eric


Oh, I feel dumb now. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Oh, I feel dumb now.


Its Ok we all have a moment like that.

----------


## CenturianSpy

How I'm attacking the Achievements (if anyone cares) is to "Track" the "Talented" (win 10 unique missions on addy with one squaddie) and I'm on Captain Marvel. I've decided he is the worst-powered character in the game. He's RIDICULOUSLY weak, doesn't have one good PU, and his HU stinks. That, and he has the most annoying voiceovers in the game. NOTHING is 'marvelous' about him. HE STINKS!!!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> How I'm attacking the Achievements (if anyone cares) is to "Track" the "Talented" (win 10 unique missions on addy with one squaddie) and I'm on Captain Marvel. I've decided he is the worst-powered character in the game. He's RIDICULOUSLY weak, doesn't have one good PU, and his HU stinks. That, and he has the most annoying voiceovers in the game. NOTHING is 'marvelous' about him. HE STINKS!!!


Ha ha ha, tell us how you really feel Spy.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> How I'm attacking the Achievements (if anyone cares) is to "Track" the "Talented" (win 10 unique missions on addy with one squaddie) and I'm on Captain Marvel. I've decided he is the worst-powered character in the game. He's RIDICULOUSLY weak, doesn't have one good PU, and his HU stinks. That, and he has the most annoying voiceovers in the game. NOTHING is 'marvelous' about him. HE STINKS!!!


Wow, Centurion you're just spouting garlic right now!

----------


## Maven

> How I'm attacking the Achievements (if anyone cares) is to "Track" the "Talented" (win 10 unique missions on addy with one squaddie) and I'm on Captain Marvel. I've decided he is the worst-powered character in the game. He's RIDICULOUSLY weak, doesn't have one good PU, and his HU stinks. That, and he has the most annoying voiceovers in the game. NOTHING is 'marvelous' about him. HE STINKS!!!


And on top of all of that, in the three/four times I've been teamed up with someone playing Mar-Vell, the mission lag is the most ridiculous it's ever been for me...and I have experienced some bad lag due to not doing a logout/login reset after several missions and/or zone warps, but nothing like when being teamed with Mar-Vell.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Ha ha ha, tell us how you really feel Spy.





> Wow, Centurion you're just spouting garlic right now!


Well then...Gaz can redeem themselves by:



AND

----------


## PhantCowboy

Tedious but I finally got er done

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Well then...Gaz can redeem themselves by:
> 
> 
> 
> AND


I would especially like Carol.

----------


## beanroaster

Retired heroes in mystery boxes: 

Are there specific boxes that have a chance to drop specific heroes, or are they all available in any box?  (i.e. I've seen in posted that Wasp drops rarely from the Ultron box. Is she unique to that box, or can she drop from any?)

If there are specific heroes/boxes, has anyone compiled a list for this? I looked at the wiki but couldn't track anything down. Thanks for any info!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Highest Ive ever seen a power go


I have had the stupendous luck to see it go to 20 when my opponent had Herald of Galactus in play. (Meanwhile, if I need a higher level, it just throws tails at me for 6 rounds.)



> Retired heroes in mystery boxes: 
> 
> Are there specific boxes that have a chance to drop specific heroes, or are they all available in any box?  (i.e. I've seen in posted that Wasp drops rarely from the Ultron box. Is she unique to that box, or can she drop from any?)
> 
> If there are specific heroes/boxes, has anyone compiled a list for this? I looked at the wiki but couldn't track anything down. Thanks for any info!


I think there are specific boxes. Key has a list. (Although it looks like he needs to update the info for Wasp. If somebody did get her out of an Ultron box, they should PM him.

I'm also hopping on the Captain Carol train. She's one of the heroes I'd most like to see in-game.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Retired heroes in mystery boxes: 
> 
> Are there specific boxes that have a chance to drop specific heroes, or are they all available in any box?  (i.e. I've seen in posted that Wasp drops rarely from the Ultron box. Is she unique to that box, or can she drop from any?)
> 
> If there are specific heroes/boxes, has anyone compiled a list for this? I looked at the wiki but couldn't track anything down. Thanks for any info!


Most are Unique to certain boxes.Like Wasp drops from Ultron,Hope Summers and Emma Frost drops from Venom,I was able to get White Phoenix(before the recharge)and Werewolf and Spider Girl from the Thanos box, Astonishing Cyclops drops from the Tman box,Pure Elektra from the Sabretooth,Cap Super Soldier for Doc Ock,and Invisible Woman from Green Goblin and Im not sure about any of the others...

----------


## beanroaster

> Most are Unique to certain boxes.Like Wasp drops from Ultron,Hope Summers and Emma Frost drops from Venom,I was able to get White Phoenix(before the recharge)and Werewolf and Spider Girl from the Thanos box, Astonishing Cyclops drops from the Tman box,Pure Elektra from the Sabretooth,Cap Super Soldier for Doc Ock,and Invisible Woman from Green Goblin and Im not sure about any of the others...


That helps a ton. Now I know where to focus my energy to potentially get the retired characters I don't have yet. Since I have all the boxed heroes already, I'd only be opening to get a shot at the retired/unavailable chars.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

Can you guess who's coming to the game?

----------


## Ace

So the game is going down in 10 mins for an update. I wonder who they're going to add.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Whoo maitenance in 10 minutes
Edit:Man Guardian and Chrome beat me

----------


## Ace

It's going to be agent venom based on the hint they just gave us.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

Hint: his nickname is flash

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> It going to be agent venom based on the hint they just gave us.


It will be a *"Flash"* update.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Electro!!!??? Edit:Never Mind

----------


## CenturianSpy

> It going to be agent venom based on the hint they just gave us.


First time Gaz has used the word "Update" and given a specific hint to a character in the Mod warnings (it was always "maintenance" and the same statement)...I like it!

----------


## Ace

I'll be playing as Agent Venom in a few hours sweet! -Runs off to watch The Legend of Korra- '-'.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Pretty good day so far. Fun He-Man toy reveals at SDCC, the Agent Venom update tonight, here's hoping for some free codes during the Marvel Heroes panel later tonight, plus it's the weekend. Win-win all around!

----------


## PhantCowboy

I hope 1

----------


## Myst Sparrow

Eric Pretty Please don't forget to replace my Agent Venom!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Minor note but since I did get a rat's badge in a box some time ago, I wonder if the rat sidekick will also be added and what abilities it would grant?  :Wink:  Also hoping for SpOck's spider-bot sidekick.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

Been awake for 32 hours now... What's another 2 or 3 going to do?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Do you guys re-download the game after an update or it's not necessary?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Do you guys re-download the game after an update or it's not necessary?


Its not really necessary I stopped back in January

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Do you guys re-download the game after an update or it's not necessary?


Yup, it's needed. If it's an averages-sized update it shouldn't take long.

Edit: It may not be necessary, but if I don't download I have to wait for the updates to download while in the Daily Bugle and the features will come online one by one.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Do you guys re-download the game after an update or it's not necessary?


It's not 100% necessary, but it usually runs smoother. You don't have to redownload the whole thing. Just whatever patches they added.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Do you guys re-download the game after an update or it's not necessary?


I always do, at home it only takes a few minutes.

----------


## millsfan

> Electro!!!??? Edit:Never Mind


This is cool I'm glad they got everything to work out.  I'm sure they said that hint in the pop up because they know people have wanted him for a long time.  Hopefully he is good and Hero Up will fix all the bugs causing people problems.  It would be great if the bugs and issues go away so hero up can get back to working without fuss

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Its not really necessary I stopped back in January





> Yup, it's needed. If it's an averages-sized update it shouldn't take long.
> 
> Edit: It may not be necessary, but if I don't download I have to wait for the updates to download while in the Daily Bugle and the features will come online one by one.





> It's not 100% necessary, but it usually runs smoother. You don't have to redownload the whole thing. Just whatever patches they added.





> I always do, at home it only takes a few minutes.


Thanks guys!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

If it is Agent Venom, I may consider using my Free Week Code a couple of days earlier.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Ok since we can't play, I guess I'll pick your brains for info...

How many total characters have been released over the life of the game?

What exactly is a crisis mission?

----------


## millsfan

> Ok since we can't play, I guess I'll pick your brains for info...
> 
> How many total characters have been released over the life of the game?
> 
> What exactly is a crisis mission?


I believe liked 150+ heroes and crisis missions have more enemies with higher difficult and reward cubes when you adamandtium the missions

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Ok since we can't play, I guess I'll pick your brains for info...
> 
> How many total characters have been released over the life of the game?
> 
> What exactly is a crisis mission?


156 157 counting today
And A Crisis mission is a harder mission of the original with more and stronger enemies and stronger Bosses Also it gives better rewards and Crisis Cubes on Addy

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> 156 157 counting today
> And A Crisis mission is a harder mission of the original with more and stronger enemies and stronger Bosses Also it gives better rewards and Crisis Cubes on Addy


Thanks! BTW good game last night PCM!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Ok since we can't play, I guess I'll pick your brains for info...
> 
> How many total characters have been released over the life of the game?
> 
> What exactly is a crisis mission?


A harder kind of the normal mission, it has multiple bosses in the different stages, not only the last stage. If I were you I wouldn't use a hero on that wasn't max on a crisis.

----------


## millsfan

So do you guys have an idea on what happened to agent venom was he not done or was there a problem with somebody owning the rights to him ??

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Ok since we can't play, I guess I'll pick your brains for info...
> 
> How many total characters have been released over the life of the game?
> 
> What exactly is a crisis mission?


A harder kind of the normal mission, it has multiple bosses in the different stages, not only the last stage. If I were you I wouldn't use a hero on that wasn't max on a crisis.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Thanks! BTW good game last night PCM!


Thx u too  PCM???  Edit:Oh PCM Phantasmal Cowboy Musician got it  :Big Grin:

----------


## PhantCowboy

Im guessing maintenance will be over around 9:30 EST

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Im guessing maintenance will be over around 9:30 EST


or 10:00 PM (always include that as non american countries use a 24 hour clock)

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Mason at work....image.jpg

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Mason at work...



image.jpg

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Mason at work...
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


noooo! I dont have a sheild deck  :Frown:  !!
Also who is major?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Cool, Fantastic Four Unite!
Btw, I forget, what are the teams for?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> noooo! I dont have a sheild deck  !!
> Also who is major?


Shield is the name of your division, it's not a deck silly.

Serene Work Major is Spideyman here on CBR

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Cool, Fantastic Four Unite!
> Btw, I forget, what are the teams for?


That's your division, person with the best record in that division moves to the playoffs.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> I got Arctic IM out of a Titanium Box before it went down again.
> 
> But that's all right. I'll just pretend to run Creatures of the Night a few times.


Wow, this saved my day! haha

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Mason at work...
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Hmm Im in Xmen...

----------


## sylvestro1299

games up! yay

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Agent Venom.jpg Its Agent Venom for sure.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Back up I was 12 minutes off

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

What sucks tho is I think agent venom is not early access and that he is members only forever

----------


## PhantCowboy

So whats new?

----------


## starshapedgummy

Bah! It's agents only... But I wasn't really looking forward to getting that hero anyways...

If they put rocket as agent only though....

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Luckily my alt account can still use the agents only code so I will do that Screaming Hamster Claw is my alt if anyone wants to add me

----------


## PhantCowboy

Hmm still no Troublebots in Db...

----------


## MaskedTraveler

There are new titles as well.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Hmm still no Troublebots in Db...


I see troublebots in DB

----------


## beanroaster

> Hmm still no Troublebots in Db...





> I see troublebots in DB


No troublebots for me either. *sigh* Had really hoped that would be fixed with this update.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Dangit

----------


## Ace

Awesome! I didn't get his badge though  :Frown: .

----------


## Rod92905

Been saving my fractals for him. Cool!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Awesome! I didn't get his badge though .


Hey, I just saw you with him! I kind of recognised your name but I wasn't completely sure.

----------


## Stormhawk

> Stormbuilder, how are you friend? long time, I'm glad you chosen to participate. Feels like old times!


I would be so much better if I had Bookmarked the thread here haha  I will dig up my avatar at work I still have it... then I gotta link these threads etc... and just wait for deck inspiration to strike.   :Smile: 




> Mason at work...
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 6743


Ahhh a peek behind the veil...  now I just need to go over those rules and see how many decks I need.   :Wink:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Been saving my fractals for him. Cool!


Welcome aboard, Rod!

----------


## Carmaicol

Too bad about Ag.Venom being Agent-Only, but they fix the achievements!



And I'm seeing Troublebots in DB  :Smile:

----------


## Ace

So I was chasing the dog in Villainville, and suddenly it just stopped running and stood there. 

It's still standing there.....

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> So I was chasing the dog in Villainville, and suddenly it just stopped running and stood there. 
> 
> It's still standing there.....


This has happened to me A LOT

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

It is strange that I opened Agent Venom's badge in a box about a week ago.  Not only was he not released, but he is now agents only.  Is it normally possible to open agents only content in boxes?  I am not currently an agent and my code expired, so the badge is a waste for the time being.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> It is strange that I opened Agent Venom's badge in a box about a week ago.  Not only was he not released, but he is now agents only.  Is it normally possible to open agents only content in boxes?  I am not currently an agent and my code expired, so the badge is a waste for the time being.


I feel so sorry for you! Atleast you didnt get a potion from that box! just wait till the next code! On another note symbi oh no has 100% bonus xp for agent venom!

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> I feel so sorry for you! Atleast you didnt get a potion from that box! just wait till the next code! On another note symbi oh no has 100% bonus xp for agent venom!


Thats OK!  I am planning on buying a membership soon anyway.  Plus, I am happy because the troublebots are finally back for me in DB!

----------


## sylvestro1299

Hey anybody know what characters got buffed?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

So I decided to activate my 1 week code. I know the many people recommend EOTE Spiderman and someone else. IS there anyone else that I should get before my week expires?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Hey anybody know what characters got buffed?


I do not, but I suspect some heroes' Lore got updated.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> So I decided to activate my 1 week code. I know the many people recommend EOTE Spiderman and someone else. IS there anyone else that I should get before my week expires?


Loki and Mysterio are both pretty good and both have that "death from above" HU (as Gallant Centurion Spy puts it). If you have enough left over for a 3k fractal hero White Phoenix can add to your stable of healers. Let's see what the others recommend.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> So I decided to activate my 1 week code. I know the many people recommend EOTE Spiderman and someone else. IS there anyone else that I should get before my week expires?


Get Agent V his heroup is AWESOME

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Two questions..

Who are the retired heroes?

Is the auto collect acting flaky, sometimes it does not bring everything?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Two questions..
> 
> Who are the retired heroes?


You'll find them listed last in the SHSO wiki page for playable characters sorted by availability
http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...vailability%29



> Is the auto collect acting flaky, sometimes it does not bring everything?


Yes, it can happen when you've played too long or your system is already taxed. Just wait it out until it finishes.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Two questions..
> 
> Who are the retired heroes?
> 
> Is the auto collect acting flaky, sometimes it does not bring everything?


You can check the Retired heroes here on the wiki, they're at the bottom: http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...vailability%29

And mega-collect have a delay, but in some minutes will collect everything if you don't change the character! Hope this helped!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Edit: Ha Ray, looks like we've answered at the same time  :Big Grin:

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Two questions..
> 
> Who are the retired heroes?
> 
> Is the auto collect acting flaky, sometimes it does not bring everything?


Depends on what search engine you're using if you use Chrome it's really flaky and you have to wait for the mega collect but if you use Internet explorer it's instant. The list of retired heroes is on the wiki, sometimes gazillion puts some of them on sale for a week.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Updated Agent Venoms page in the wiki for anyone who wants to check him out before they buy him

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> You'll find them listed last in the SHSO wiki page for playable characters sorted by availability
> http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...vailability%29
> 
> Yes, it can happen when you've played too long or your system is already taxed. Just wait it out until it finishes.





> You can check the Retired heroes here on the wiki, they're at the bottom: http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...vailability%29
> 
> And mega-collect have a delay, but in some minutes will collect everything if you don't change the character! Hope this helped! 
> 
> Edit: Ha Ray, looks like we've answered at the same time





> Depends on what search engine you're using if you use Chrome it's really flaky and you have to wait for the mega collect but if you use Internet explorer it's instant. The list of retired heroes is on the wiki, sometimes gazillion puts some of them on sale for a week.


Thanks for the help guys!!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Updated Agent Venoms page in the wiki for anyone who wants to check him out before they buy him


One thing, his third attack hits 11 twice not once.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> One thing, his third attack hits 11 twice not once.


Hmm my bad in the mission I was doing it only hit once for me Sorry about that

----------


## PhantCowboy

Originally posted my Lousy Cuddly Fighter from the Cbox 
http://view.mktg.gazillion.com/?j=fe...674761d74&r=0]
Sorry I had to link it

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Originally posted my Lousy Cuddly Fighter from the Cbox 
> http://view.mktg.gazillion.com/?j=fe...674761d74&r=0]
> Sorry I had to link it


I got your back:

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

Argh!  I was loading the boss fight for the crisis Venom mission, when my game crashed.  It keeps happening with the long crisis missions!  I'm upset, because I have never finished that mission before and I was doing really well.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I got your back:


Thanks  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Stormhawk

Just testing my temp avatar, really got to get a signature as well...

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Just testing my temp avatar, really got to get a signature as well...


Lol, great avatar!!! That's how I always pictured you. Ha ha ha

----------


## Stormhawk

> Lol, great avatar!!! That's how I always pictured you. Ha ha ha


Well I can say I have better personal hygiene but one thing I also do not have an awesome rug in my living room that really pulls the whole room together ;-) (<< Yeah I guess this should be this  :Wink:  )

So Jess, what was the last thing you do remember about SHSO?   Before you came back of course... you missed all the new zones!? haha

----------


## CenturianSpy

In honor of National Day of the Cowboy, I just updated our "Most Wanted" thread with a Top 10 (or so) list of my favorite Old West/Cowboy themed characters. Give it a looksie, y'hear?

----------


## PhantCowboy

Am I crazy!!!???

----------


## Pyrebomb

Sigh. Of course they went down for maintenance last night as soon as I logged in. I had a totally awful day and just wanted to veg, but nope. I told myself I'd forgive it if they at least fixed the troublebots, and some of you are saying they did. But they still don't load for me. I guess it's just not my week.

----------


## censorship



----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Well I can say I have better personal hygiene but one thing I also do not have an awesome rug in my living room that really pulls the whole room together ;-) (<< Yeah I guess this should be this  )
> 
> So Jess, what was the last thing you do remember about SHSO?   Before you came back of course... you missed all the new zones!? haha


The last thing I remember is being burnout from the card league, so many people, too many extensions. That is why, this time around, no extensions. I remember the lack of updates, the developers seemed to  abandoned the game. The current incarnation, the fractal system is great, the crafting system is good. What surprised me was no new zones and the abandonment of the card game.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> The last thing I remember is being burnout from the card league, so many people, too many extensions. That is why, this time around, no extensions. I remember the lack of updates, the developers seemed to  abandoned the game. The current incarnation, the fractal system is great, the crafting system is good. What surprised me was no new zones and the abandonment of the card game.


I have been playing since the beta and it seemed to me like it was always abandoned like something they just threw together to add something else to the game I always liked it though...

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> The last thing I remember is being burnout from the card league, so many people, too many extensions. That is why, this time around, no extensions. I remember the lack of updates, the developers seemed to  abandoned the game. The current incarnation, the fractal system is great, the crafting system is good. What surprised me was no new zones and the abandonment of the card game.


If you cancelled your membership when you left, you can check that that.
I remembered when I left the game, I also cancelled my membership. So I checked that and it told me when my last day was before rejoining. It was over a year.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> I have been playing since the beta and it seemed to me like it was always abandoned like something they just threw together to add something else to the game I always liked it though...


The card game was not "just thrown together."  It was made by experienced card game designers, and was well thought-out.  That is why it is such a shame that the card game is not updated.  One of the designers, Devin Low, also designed a couple of other games I like to play.  They are the G.I.Joe Trading Card Game and Legendary: A Marvel Deck-Building Game.  Actually, if you have played all 3 games, the SHSO one seems like a cross between the other two.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> The card game was not "just thrown together."  It was made by experienced card game designers, and was well thought-out.  That is why it is such a shame that the card game is not updated.  One of the designers, Devin Low, also designed a couple of other games I like to play.  They are the G.I.Joe Trading Card Game and Legendary: A Marvel Deck-Building Game.  Actually, if you have played all 3 games, the SHSO one seems like a cross between the other two.


Yeah. It's pretty fun and well-balanced. Plus, somebody had to put a lot of work into contracting and organizing the art. Unless all of the artists are from their graphics design team... But even then. I've seen CCG with really shoddy work and this is not one.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> The card game was not "just thrown together."  It was made by experienced card game designers, and was well thought-out.  That is why it is such a shame that the card game is not updated.  One of the designers, Devin Low, also designed a couple of other games I like to play.  They are the G.I.Joe Trading Card Game and Legendary: A Marvel Deck-Building Game.  Actually, if you have played all 3 games, the SHSO one seems like a cross between the other two.





> Yeah. It's pretty fun and well-balanced. Plus, somebody had to put a lot of work into contracting and organizing the art. Unless all of the artists are from their graphics design team... But even then. I've seen CCG with really shoddy work and this is not one.


I always thought that the card game was the strongest part of this game. A shame that they didn't expand on this concept. I remember they put out the physical card game in stores, which I own. It had to be popular for them to do that...

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I always thought that the card game was the strongest part of this game. A shame that they didn't expand on this concept. I remember they put out the physical card game in stores, which I own. It had to be popular for them to do that...


Well they also included exclusive heroes and codes in them as well. Which was probably another reason why people bought them.
---
I bought EOTE Spiderman tonight, and if I am correct, the only way to get his badge is the mystery boxes, right?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Finally MrGamesRus has an Agent Venom video!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I bought EOTE Spiderman tonight, and if I am correct, the only way to get his badge is the mystery boxes, right?


Yeppers.




> *Finally* MrGamesRus has an Agent Venom video!


Finally? I guess one day is a long time...

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Finally? I guess one day is a long time...


He did a video in record time once, less than six hours after release.  And I want to be in one of his Friend-A-Thon videos!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> He did a video in record time once, less than six hours after release.  And I want to be in one of his Friend-A-Thon videos!


He must be good then.
I bought EOTE Spiderman today and reached level 5. I would have continued, but I decided to stop playing for the day. I never managed to max out a hero in an entire day.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> He must be good then.
> I bought EOTE Spiderman today and reached level 5. I would have continued, but I decided to stop playing for the day. I never managed to max out a hero in an entire day.


It's all about the XP Potions. (He may have stacked up on the Hero Up Potions, too).

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> It's all about the XP Potions. (He may have stacked up on the Hero Up Potions, too).


That could be true as well. I rather play the heroes up with missions and trouble bots. If I get a potion from logging in or boxes, I'll just use then when its right.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> I always thought that the card game was the strongest part of this game. A shame that they didn't expand on this concept. I remember they put out the physical card game in stores, which I own. It had to be popular for them to do that...


Actually, I think selling physical cards was their plan from the beginning.  In fact, I think it was the failure of the physical cards to sell well that made them give up on the card game in general.  It's really too bad, because they frankly did a poor job marketing the physical game.  I have a lot of hardcore card game/ board game friends, and the only reason they even knew the game existed was because of me.  The physical game was not advertised, and it was in so few stores that you had to play the online version to even know it existed.  Because the physical cards did not sell well, they felt they had no reason to continue the virtual version, either.  Ideally, the physical cards would have become a popular card game that would have served as a major advertisement for the entire SHSO MMOG.

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> That could be true as well. I rather play the heroes up with missions and trouble bots. If I get a potion from logging in or boxes, I'll just use then when its right.


Yeah a lot of people use XP potions on new characters right when they come out.  I saw a bunch of people with level 19 Agent Venoms right when he came out.  Personally, I dont like doing that.  I like using the character in missions and enjoying them.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Actually, I think selling physical cards was their plan from the beginning.  In fact, I think it was the failure of the physical cards to sell well that made them give up on the card game in general.  It's really too bad, because they frankly did a poor job marketing the physical game.  I have a lot of hardcore card game/ board game friends, and the only reason they even knew the game existed was because of me.  The physical game was not advertised, and it was in so few stores that you had to play the online version to even know it existed.  Because the physical cards did not sell well, they felt they had no reason to continue the virtual version, either.  Ideally, the physical cards would have become a popular card game that would have served as a major advertisement for the entire SHSO MMOG.


Good points, I never looked at it from that perspective.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> Yeah a lot of people use XP potions on new characters right when they come out.  I saw a bunch of people with level 19 Agent Venoms right when he came out.  Personally, I dont like doing that.  I like using the character in missions and enjoying them.



I enjoy playing with a character once they are level  9 or above. Now that I have been around the block a ferw times...I feel I am entitled to round some corners and skip levels through potions.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

So I just scored myself $20 So Im debating weather I should get a 1 month member ship in SHSO for Agent Venom and the last 4 Agents only Heroes I don't have, or to get 2100 G's in marvel heroes for rocket raccoon I think a Member ship in SHSO would be wiser as Rocket in Marvel Heroes can be gotten for free. What do you guys think do you guys think I should get a member ship in SHSO?

----------


## makinaz

> The card game was not "just thrown together."  It was made by experienced card game designers, and was well thought-out.  That is why it is such a shame that the card game is not updated.  One of the designers, Devin Low, also designed a couple of other games I like to play.  They are the G.I.Joe Trading Card Game and Legendary: A Marvel Deck-Building Game.  Actually, if you have played all 3 games, the SHSO one seems like a cross between the other two.





> I have been playing since the beta and it seemed to me like it was always abandoned like something they just threw together to add something else to the game I always liked it though...


I got the pleasure of meeting Devin Low in person at Gencon, back during the short life of the physical card game. Great guy. We talked a little bit about the game and you could really tell he put his heart into it. It definitely wasn't something slapped together for a quick buck.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> So I just scored myself $20 So Im debating weather I should get a 1 month member ship in SHSO for Agent Venom and the last 4 Agents only Heroes I don't have, or to get 2100 G's in marvel heroes for rocket raccoon I think a Member ship in SHSO would be wiser as Rocket in Marvel Heroes can be gotten for free. What do you guys think do you guys think I should get a member ship in SHSO?


I don't play Marvel Heroes, so I'm not super knowledgeable on the ins-and-outs, but if you say you can buy Rocket for free there, then you should def go with the SHSO membership. You might want to wait for the GotG theme to activate it, though, if Rocket is a fave of yours. My bet is he will be in a box, but there is always a chance he will be agent-only. And Agent Venom will still be around. (Am I the only one who thinks he's not that great? Maybe it's just because I'm unfamiliar with the character, but he seems like another spider-clone with a few Venom animations tacked on.)

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I don't play Marvel Heroes, so I'm not super knowledgeable on the ins-and-outs, but if you say you can buy Rocket for free there, then you should def go with the SHSO membership. You might want to wait for the GotG theme to activate it, though, if Rocket is a fave of yours. My bet is he will be in a box, but there is always a chance he will be agent-only. And Agent Venom will still be around. (Am I the only one who thinks he's not that great? Maybe it's just because I'm unfamiliar with the character, but he seems like another spider-clone with a few Venom animations tacked on.)


Yeah agent venoms first pu is awesome though! And his basic attacks! Love his pose as well

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> I enjoy playing with a character once they are level  9 or above. Now that I have been around the block a ferw times...I feel I am entitled to round some corners and skip levels through potions.


I agree to a point.  Since I have all the heroes, there are some badges I dont really want to level up, and I would much rather use xp potions for them.  But, if its a new character that came out like Agent Venom, I like to play with the character and not use xp potions.

----------


## Raven

> I enjoy playing with a character once they are level  9 or above. Now that I have been around the block a ferw times...I feel I am entitled to round some corners and skip levels through potions.


I use the XP boost potions (the ones that give you a % bonus) before doing my daily collect for all heroes, for those that give you straight up 1000 XP points applied to one hero I save them for particularly crappy heroes like samurai wolverine, modok etc that are just not fun to play missions with.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

Electro in the mission Strike of the Spider-Foes!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I use the XP boost potions (the ones that give you a % bonus) before doing my daily collect for all heroes, for those that give you straight up 1000 XP points applied to one hero I save them for *particularly crappy heroes like samurai wolverine*, modok etc that are just not fun to play missions with.


Sammy Wolvie is awesome since they buffed him...

I use the XP potions whenever I have them, and since "Recharge" I've been getting a ton of them for my daily log-in bonus.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> Highest Ive ever seen a power go


I've seen *Level 20* a couple of times. 

Just had an epic battle with my "Ace of Hearts" deck against an opponent with a Purple/Healing Keeper deck... they got 2 copies of "Supernatural Soda" in play and I managed to get one "Ace of Hearts" in play (too late in the game). I ended up also getting "Entwined Destiny" in play near the end and with some lucky blocks was able to storm back only to fall short (he had 3 cards left in his hand after his final attack).  We ended up at Power 20 and both of us had at least 10 cards in our hands plus deck. 

I still don't understand why people are discouraged about the card game.  I think the match-up algorithm may be buggy (hard to tell if there is an opponent out to play) but the card game is still awesome.  Looking forward to the League although I fully expect all the decks to be vicious.  I typically put together tons of decks based on the character I'm playing with (especially when I was trying to get the Adamantium card badges for all).  

I don't spend my time putting together evil, win by a ton "4 copies of Supernatural Soda", "put all my rare cards in", "major healing factor", etc... type of decks together.  Guess I'll have to see how it goes after a couple weeks...

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I finally got a free mystery box as a daily bonus. 
Got nothing good though, except a silver token for a sidekick I dont have.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I've seen *Level 20* a couple of times. 
> 
> Just had an epic battle with my "Ace of Hearts" deck against an opponent with a Purple/Healing Keeper deck... they got 2 copies of "Supernatural Soda" in play and I managed to get one "Ace of Hearts" in play (too late in the game). I ended up also getting "Entwined Destiny" in play near the end and with some lucky blocks was able to storm back only to fall short (he had 3 cards left in his hand after his final attack).  We ended up at Power 20 and both of us had at least 10 cards in our hands plus deck. 
> 
> I still don't understand why people are discouraged about the card game.  I think the match-up algorithm may be buggy (hard to tell if there is an opponent out to play) but the card game is still awesome.  Looking forward to the League although I fully expect all the decks to be vicious.  I typically put together tons of decks based on the character I'm playing with (especially when I was trying to get the Adamantium card badges for all).  
> 
> I don't spend my time putting together evil, win by a ton "4 copies of Supernatural Soda", "put all my rare cards in", "major healing factor", etc... type of decks together.  Guess I'll have to see how it goes after a couple weeks...


Were excited to have you, we want players such as yourself that love cards. From the way you speak you seem like a worthy adversary. In our last Card League, it was the most awesome time I had playing SHSO. I lost in the semi finals to the eventual champion Shocking Techno Girl. If I remember correctly Fighting Raven was her opponent. That is 3 of the 4 players that were in the semi finals are returning. 
You will enjoy the competition. For the participants that are not sure about their ability to win, the League makes you better, we had players who couldn't win a match. and in the end there were no easy outs, they were beating the established players. So don't get down on yourselves, watch the decks being played against you and learn.
The Card League Thread goes up today. Look for it.

here's a sneak peak at the first week's schedule

http://community.comicbookresources....l=1#post345568

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I love how my first match is with the champion. Better Early than Later I guess :P

----------


## PhantCowboy

> He must be good then.
> I bought EOTE Spiderman today and reached level 5. I would have continued, but I decided to stop playing for the day. I never managed to max out a hero in an entire day.


I maxed Mysterio Spiderman Noir and Eote all in one day

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I maxed Mysterio Spiderman Noir and Eote all in one day


Wow, thats alot of effort.
Max to level 11 or to 20?

----------


## PhantCowboy

Ok so there are "Death From Above" Heroups such as Loki's, Mysterio's, and several others...
Maybe Sandman will have a "Death From Under" Heroup. Where he burrows underground then shakes the ground causing Damage to all of the Enemies

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Wow, thats alot of effort.
> Max to level 11 or to 20?


Lvl 1 to Lvl 11 before the Lvls were smaller Like no 100xp from lvl 1 to 2

----------


## millsfan

> Electro in the mission Strike of the Spider-Foes!


Awesome just wondering why they put it in the game if he isn't out it doesn't make sense.  Its like agent venom all again where they have a character visible to us and he isn't out... they better release him soon before people go nuts

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Awesome just wondering why they put it in the game if he isn't out it doesn't make sense.  Its like agent venom all again where they have a character visible to us and he isn't out... they better release him soon before people go nuts


Perhaps they are just testing him?
And probably didn't realize they made him public.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Electro in the mission Strike of the Spider-Foes!


How do u get full Ada in under 10 mins with abomination?  Ur skills are amazing! If this game had a survival challenge that had a prize u wanted there would be no doubt you would be on top! Also is agent venom's hero up a lot weaker than before or a little bit waker, Charles?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Aw, I just saw Centurion but he had too many friends. :Frown:  Also, what does keeping the 2x and 3x thing at the top actually do?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*The Card League Thread is now open for viewing and posting!!!*


*SHSO CARD LEAGUE II*

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Yes, just got Winter Soldier from my first box today!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Sylvestro1299 clean up your PM box, it is full and you cannot receive PM's.*

----------


## Ace

> Electro in the mission Strike of the Spider-Foes!


I just played the mission and saw him; he seems pretty cool.

----------


## Charles LePage

Is anyone else unable to see all the titles on the title list?  I just earned "The Fractal Finder" but I have no way of choosing it.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Is anyone else unable to see all the titles on the title list?  I just earned "The Fractal Finder" but I have no way of choosing it.


My list is cut off:

----------


## spideyman

> Is anyone else unable to see all the titles on the title list?  I just earned "The Fractal Finder" but I have no way of choosing it.


I have same issue on both of my accounts it stops at The Patriotic.  I submitted a ticket about a week ago about this issue so who knows when they will fix it.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> they better release him soon before people go nuts


That's how involved many players are in the game… it can really be an exercise in patience for us to wait weeks when hints have been dropped here and there for a new character. We'll just have to take things in stride and enjoy the other features of the game while waiting the next release. I also wonder if the devs will put out that thing spotted heading towards Super Hero City aiming for the Daily Bugle that we must stop from reaching Aunt May's house, which was mentioned in Jared's blog in February.

As an aside, since I didn't pay attention to titles in the store until my alt got membership (mainly because for achievement points), but since the agent-only section of the store has all-new titles, where did the old agent-only titles go? Were they moved to the titles section, or retired?

----------


## millsfan

> I also wonder if the devs will put out that thing spotted heading towards Super Hero City aiming for the Daily Bugle that we must stop from reaching Aunt May's house, which was mentioned in Jared's blog in February


Huh?  Are you talking about the big pink thing or what??

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Huh?  Are you talking about the big pink thing or what??


As I interpret it that giant pink fractal was a symbol of the new Fractals 2.0 currency we now have in place. That other thing is something else.

----------


## millsfan

> As I interpret it that giant pink fractal was a symbol of the new Fractals 2.0 currency we now have in place. That other thing is something else.


Wait youre saying the big fractal was a hint to the currency? So it isn't like a new feature?  Well then what are you talking about

Also do you people think Dormammu will come out for Hero Up's 3rd Halloween?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Well then what are you talking about


I can't access heroup.com from work but if you go to the DevBlog dated February 25 you'll find Jared giving us hints about the big update this year. Among them is that thing heading for the DB.

----------


## millsfan

> I can't access heroup.com from work but if you go to the DevBlog dated February 25 you'll find Jared giving us hints about the big update this year. Among them is that thing heading for the DB.


What is "the thing heading for the daily bugle?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> What is "the thing heading for the daily bugle?


It was left deliberately unidentified. And if someone has early news as to what it exactly is, it should be posted at the Most Wanted thread just like CenturianSpy posts CodeBreaker reports there.

----------


## sylvestro1299

Wow I reached 100 PMS fast! Sorry the tyrannical mason!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Wait youre saying the big fractal was a hint to the currency? So it isn't like a new feature?  Well then what are you talking about


The big fractal was the pre-coding for the Golden Fractals now found in the game (or so I believe).




> Also do you people think Dormammu will come out for Hero Up's 3rd Halloween?


*spoilers:*
My guess is Man-Thing based on voiceover coding
*end of spoilers*




> What is "the thing heading for the daily bugle?


I think Gaz was planning on something, but other elements of "Recharge" took more time than they thought.




> Wow I reached 100 PMS fast! Sorry the tyrannical mason!


That's because CBR counts outgoing and incoming messages.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

Who has two thumbs and is now in the 3k Club? This guy!

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Who has two thumbs and is now in the 3k Club? This guy!


Congrats!!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Who has two thumbs and is now in the 3k Club? This guy!


At least I am in the 7k club for achievements  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Stormhawk

> The last thing I remember is being burnout from the card league, so many people, too many extensions. That is why, this time around, no extensions. I remember the lack of updates, the developers seemed to  abandoned the game. The current incarnation, the fractal system is great, the crafting system is good. What surprised me was no new zones and the abandonment of the card game.





> I always thought that the card game was the strongest part of this game. A shame that they didn't expand on this concept. I remember they put out the physical card game in stores, which I own. It had to be popular for them to do that...





> Actually, I think selling physical cards was their plan from the beginning.  In fact, I think it was the failure of the physical cards to sell well that made them give up on the card game in general.  It's really too bad, because they frankly did a poor job marketing the physical game.  I have a lot of hardcore card game/ board game friends, and the only reason they even knew the game existed was because of me.  The physical game was not advertised, and it was in so few stores that you had to play the online version to even know it existed.  Because the physical cards did not sell well, they felt they had no reason to continue the virtual version, either.  Ideally, the physical cards would have become a popular card game that would have served as a major advertisement for the entire SHSO MMOG.


Yeah the thing I still have a lot of unopened cards haha.  Problem is, storage and messing with physical cards is a serious pain... well it is just a lot easier/faster/fun virtually.  You get to have all the fun of playing cards without having to store and build them physically haha.  Now I am off to post around trying not to be too annoying

----------


## Shadow

> Electro in the mission Strike of the Spider-Foes!


*fanboys* ELECTROOOOOOO!!!!!!!  :Big Grin: 
Please don't be boxed... please don't be boxed.....

----------


## sylvestro1299

Eid Mubarak to all Muslims! Also if they are going to take one week for electro and another for anti venom! When are they releasing the gotg aren't they a bit behind their schedule as they will have to release gotg characters mid august to mid September ( vacation is too short)! Also I'm looking forward to the new mission! Hope its not a marathon mission

----------


## Fang_212

> *fanboys* ELECTROOOOOOO!!!!!!! 
> Please don't be boxed... please don't be boxed.....


Ack hate Boxes! Must be up to 50+ boxes trying to get Sabertooth. Eh, but I'm sure most on this board know the feeling when we get a lovely growth potion or Group dance potion. LOL

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Ack hate Boxes! Must be up to 50+ boxes trying to get Sabertooth.


I'm down to Sabretooth and Venom on my main account, and zero heroes so far on my alt. But I did get sidekicks and badges (most importantly EotE Spidey); I got both badges for the Mini Mummy sidekick so might as well buy Mini Mummy to generate fractals. Also, I sent a ticket about opening two boxes from my backpack and ending up empty-handed.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Ack hate Boxes! Must be up to 50+ boxes trying to get Sabertooth. Eh, but I'm sure most on this board know the feeling when we get a lovely growth potion or Group dance potion. LOL


Took me about 5 or 6, I don't go on fractal spending spree's I just do it over a course of a few weeks-months.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Also if they are going to take one week for electro and another for anti venom! When are they releasing the gotg aren't they a bit behind their schedule as they will have to release gotg characters mid august to mid September ( vacation is too short)! Also I'm looking forward to the new mission! Hope its not a marathon mission


*spoilers:*
Don't forget about Sandman...
*end of spoilers*

----------


## magenta

> Sammy Wolvie is awesome since they buffed him...


Sammy just got buffed again. This time his basic combo and power attacks were improved to match his vastly improved HU.

Other heroes that got buffed in the last patch: 
- Avengers Black Widow, Avengers Captain America, Avengers Iron Man, Avengers Hawkeye, Avengers Hulk, Avengers Nick Fury, 
- Moon Knight, Mystique, Nightcrawler, Nova, Red Hulk, Rescue, Sasquatch, Silver Surfer, Spider-Man 2099, Taskmaster

Nova got the biggest boost since all of his power attacks and HU doubled in damage.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

So me and my 8 year old son are taking turns buying the heroes that we are missing. On his last turn he bought against my wishes Super Skrull. So it's my turn

Captain America Stealth
Ends Of The Earth Spider-Man 
Archangel
Or Mark 46? Iron Man 

Opinions please?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So me and my 8 year old son are taking turns buying the heroes that we are missing. On his last turn he bought against my wishes Super Skrull. So it's my turn
> 
> Captain America Stealth
> Ends Of The Earth Spider-Man 
> Archangel
> Or Mark 46? Iron Man 
> 
> Opinions please?


EOTE is the most powerful character in the game, his HU is OHKO. Archangel has a Team Heal P2 which is very nice, but if you have Angel already, he can wait. Then Capt. Stealth, he has a nice Team boost P2 and his HU is fun in bringing the SHIELD agents. Mark 42 <sic> is last in this list of 4.

----------


## Ace

It's always nice when these pop up.

----------


## Smashing Colossus

Why don't they have twitter?

----------


## CenturianSpy

Besides 


> Why don't they have twitter?


https://twitter.com/SHSOgame

AND

https://twitter.com/GazillionGames

----------


## Smashing Colossus

Me to. Didn't know you could get that much.

----------


## Smashing Colossus

also when i reply why does it count as a post

----------


## Smashing Colossus

And i meant cbr. Why don't they have a twitter?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> EOTE is the most powerful character in the game, his HU is OHKO. Archangel has a Team Heal P2 which is very nice, but if you have Angel already, he can wait. Then Capt. Stealth, he has a nice Team boost P2 and his HU is fun in bringing the SHIELD agents. Mark 42 <sic> is last in this list of 4.


EOTE it is, I was leaning that way anyway. Thanks!

----------


## Smashing Colossus

July 30th is when AGNT41WEEK ends right

----------


## CenturianSpy

> And i meant cbr. Why don't they have a twitter?


Besides:

https://twitter.com/CBR

AND

https://twitter.com/Robot6 (main contributor)?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> also when i reply why does it count as a post


Because this is a message board (AKA thread on a forum). After 20 posts you should be allowed more site priviledges. This is to deter spambots.




> July 30th is when AGNT41WEEK ends right


That's what Eric has said.

----------


## Rango

Guys, Can I see the list of opponents for the card league?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> It's always nice when these pop up.


Agreed It adds up really quick.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Guys, Can I see the list of opponents for the card league?


Here you go.   
http://community.comicbookresources....Card-League-II

----------


## Rango

If I am correct, we can't start facing our opponents till August 2nd?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Guys, Can I see the list of opponents for the card league?





> If I am correct, we can't start facing our opponents till August 2nd?


The link is my signature also, if any of your opponents are willing to play you ahead of time, that is acceptable. Make sure you post it on the card thread.

Rango, please put your SHSO squad name in your title or under your avatar. That way we can identify each other better.

----------


## millsfan

> Eid Mubarak to all Muslims! Also if they are going to take one week for electro and another for anti venom! When are they releasing the gotg aren't they a bit behind their schedule as they will have to release gotg characters mid august to mid September ( vacation is too short)! Also I'm looking forward to the new mission! Hope its not a marathon mission


Yes this is why I thought they were going to release anti venom on the same week as Lizard.  Initially, it looked liked the spidey theme was on track and would be over in July with the Guardians theme coming out the month of the movie which I told my brother was interesting because it is rare for the characters to release so close to the movie which I thought was amazing.  It seems though this wont happen unless they put electro and sandman aside which I think they should and release guardians in August.  

Didnt they start working on electro and sandman because they werent sure if agent venom would be able to come out?  Like why did they even start working on these people they weren't on the loading screen

----------


## Rango

Okay, I shall (Even thought I did  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## millsfan

FROM SHSO FACEBOOK
Hey Squaddies! Look what we found in Dracula's Guantlet #2. Can you spot it too?
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.n...67723743_n.jpg


This is so cool

----------


## thomasdc01

Hello Everyone! My name is Silent World Punisher. I have been playing SHSO for 2 years and I have almost every hero. I have tons of the physical cards for SHSO and I know quite a bit about Marvel characters and storyline. Im always open to meeting new people, and if you just wanna say Hi please feel free to add me. I will usually check on this thread every so often, and talk with all of you.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Nice to meet you I'm Whistling Screaming Butler I've been playing SHSO for about 1 year and 8 months now and I have about 80 out of 158 heroes, I love the game, I know quite a bit about Marvel As well, I hope you enjoy your stay at CBR Silent World Punisher your gonna love it here.

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow



----------


## sylvestro1299

> Hello Everyone! My name is Silent World Punisher. I have been playing SHSO for 2 years and I have almost every hero. I have tons of the physical cards for SHSO and I know quite a bit about Marvel characters and storyline. Im always open to meeting new people, and if you just wanna say Hi please feel free to add me. I will usually check on this thread every so often, and talk with all of you.


Hello Thomas, I am quite an experienced player clocking in at about 5 months ( Sarcasm off)! I would suggest going to settings and putting ur squad name in the signature!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> 


He has SHSO cards! :Embarrassment:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Hello Everyone! My name is Silent World Punisher. I have been playing SHSO for 2 years and I have almost every hero. I have tons of the physical cards for SHSO and I know quite a bit about Marvel characters and storyline. Im always open to meeting new people, and if you just wanna say Hi please feel free to add me. I will usually check on this thread every so often, and talk with all of you.


Welcome aboard  *Silent World Punisher*. Hope to rock out some missions and card games with you one day!

----------


## Nulk

Just had to remake my account on here The Building Fungus here. Been away for a bit now looking to play :]

----------


## Xapto

> Just had to remake my account on here The Building Fungus here. Been away for a bit now looking to play :]


Hello Building Fungus!

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

http://bit.ly/1rLeinP I am surprised (worried) that SHSO was not mentioned in this article. I really want a Rocket Raccoon!

----------


## millsfan

Get ready for a SHSO Live Stream with Larry from Massively (@Shaddoe) featuring David Brevik (@davidbrevik)! *Tuesday July 28th* at 3:30 pm PDT (6:30 pm EDT)

Uh Tuesday is July 29..

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Get ready for a SHSO Live Stream with Larry from Massively (@Shaddoe) featuring David Brevik (@davidbrevik)! *Tuesday July 28th* at 3:30 pm PDT (6:30 pm EDT)
> 
> Uh Tuesday is July 29..


The error been fixed. Guess they realized it.

----------


## thomasdc01

> http://bit.ly/1rLeinP I am surprised (worried) that SHSO was not mentioned in this article. I really want a Rocket Raccoon!


I wouldn't be worried about that, as SHSO is mainly targeted for kids and that was not really a "kids" website. I dont think you need to worry. Plus, It's very possible they aren't ready to announce SHSO's GOTG heroes yet, they may be in really early production at this point, they are probably focusing on Electro and Anti-Venom mainly at this point. You shouldn't worry about small things like that.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I have never been happy and freaked out at the same time.
I was playing missions to level up Reptile when I got a sudden hunch to buy a mystery box. I didn't know which box to buy, but I just went to the shop. When I first looked at the boxes, something was telling to get an Agent Coulson box. This was the results:

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I have never been happy and freaked out at the same time.
> I was playing missions to level up Reptile when I got a sudden hunch to buy a mystery box. I didn't know which box to buy, but I just went to the shop. When I first looked at the boxes, something was telling to get an Agent Coulson box. This was the results:


Yeah, I had that feeling aswell I just randomly bought a Winter Soldier a box and actually got him! In the span of less than a week I had gotten 3 box characters, Sabretooth, Thanos, and Winter Soldier.

----------


## Shadow

> Get ready for a SHSO Live Stream with Larry from Massively (@Shaddoe) featuring David Brevik (@davidbrevik)! *Tuesday July 28th* at 3:30 pm PDT (6:30 pm EDT)
> 
> Uh Tuesday is July 29..


Time to spam questions about Scarlet Spider Kaine until I get an answer. >:3

----------


## thomasdc01

Everyone, I will be doing a video tomorrow on the Blast from the Past mission. My squad name is Silent World Punisher and I will be recording at 10:00 Central Time. Hope to see you there!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> http://bit.ly/1rLeinP I am surprised (worried) that SHSO was not mentioned in this article. I really want a Rocket Raccoon!


There was an SHSO announcement ages ago where they mentioned more movie-based heroes coming this year, and they said something about how "we'll be seeing raccoons running around, soon." He's gonna be in-game. Don't worry.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

I've been using the Agent Only code for the past two weeks on each of my accounts and I think it adds a lot of value to this game now.  Previously, when I was agent only, I had to save up my daily gold and waste time spinning the wheel or collecting tickets.  Now, using Megacollect gives 80 fractals; I can collect in between mega collects for another 80 fractals, and I can also play the Mayhem missions.  So for example today, playing a couple of hours I was able to gather 4500 fractals, which is enough to open multiple booster packs of cards or mystery boxes (I've been opening Villians' Fury, Unleashed, and a Mystery Box).  

Of the 53 Mystery Boxes I've opened, I've gotten none of the box hero's on my primary account (I did get Emma Frost, Valkrie, and Hope Summers).  I got one box hero out of the 9 Mystery Boxes on my other account.  

On the flip side, I'm getting a lot of rare cards which is making me very happy.... even though it does give me some Unleashed or Card Quests which I already have the full set of (or own).  Just today I got my first duplicate of a rare card...

----------


## Carmaicol

Oh, one of those positive glitches, I only have 145 heroes and I finish the achievement of 150 (they even give the medallion ñ_ñ)



Anyone else in the 11k club?

----------


## Pyrebomb

> On the flip side, I'm getting a lot of rare cards which is making me very happy.... even though it does give me some Unleashed or Card Quests which I already have the full set of (or own).  Just today I got my first duplicate of a rare card...


Oh. Do you know how many cards are in the Unleashed and Villain's Fury decks, then? I keep meaning to sedn a ticket to Gaz, It bugs me that the description of the Rise of Heroes decks tells you how man commons, uncommons, and rares are in that booster pack, but we don't get that info for the others.

I'm hoping for a new boxed hero soon, since I already have all of the current ones. I want to try for more unreleased cards, but knowing some of the boxed heroes have taken me well over 50 tries, I'd rather wait until I can win one again.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Apparently David Brevik said Namor can be used in Marvel Heroes on a stream yesterday. Hopefully this means he can be used for SHSO as well.

----------


## thomasdc01

> I've been using the Agent Only code for the past two weeks on each of my accounts and I think it adds a lot of value to this game now.  Previously, when I was agent only, I had to save up my daily gold and waste time spinning the wheel or collecting tickets.  Now, using Megacollect gives 80 fractals; I can collect in between mega collects for another 80 fractals, and I can also play the Mayhem missions.  So for example today, playing a couple of hours I was able to gather 4500 fractals, which is enough to open multiple booster packs of cards or mystery boxes (I've been opening Villians' Fury, Unleashed, and a Mystery Box).  
> 
> Of the 53 Mystery Boxes I've opened, I've gotten none of the box hero's on my primary account (I did get Emma Frost, Valkrie, and Hope Summers).  I got one box hero out of the 9 Mystery Boxes on my other account.  
> 
> On the flip side, I'm getting a lot of rare cards which is making me very happy.... even though it does give me some Unleashed or Card Quests which I already have the full set of (or own).  Just today I got my first duplicate of a rare card...


Can I ask which box you get Emma Frost from? I have been trying to earn her and wasp from boxes for like a week now.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Oh, one of those positive glitches, I only have 145 heroes and I finish the achievement of 150 (they even give the medallion ñ_ñ)
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else in the 11k club?


Wow!! I need to work on my achievements, that is if I ever can get my sidekick upgrade crafted!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Anyone else in the 11k club?


Good Gravy, Carmaicol! You're playing TOO much. That club has only ONE member! I'm about to call an intervention for you!   :Stick Out Tongue:  Are you sleeping? Are you showering? Are you eating? How is your Vitamin D levels?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> good gravy, carmaicol! You're playing too much. That club has only one member! I'm about to call an intervention for you!   are you sleeping? Are you showering? Are you eating? How is your vitamin d levels?


*lol!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

I wonder if they will give out codes in the Live stream...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Carmaicol

> Good Gravy, Carmaicol! You're playing TOO much. That club has only ONE member! I'm about to call an intervention for you!   Are you sleeping? Are you showering? Are you eating? How is your Vitamin D levels?


Ha, I do think I play more that I needed.

Before the update I spend 3-4 months stuck in Lev.1743, log in+collect gold+if i had enough get a thanos box+got nothing+log out. Since the update I've been playing 1 hour from 2:00-3:00 pm [CST], 7:00-8:00 when the tokens reset for me and another at 2:00 am, I don't need to take care of the time since the game keeps crashing after an hour of play (which I consider a hidden blesing), maybe because I always had a speed potion activated.

I only have 4 activity challenges to complete, 10000 pokes to imp.man, 10000 troublebots, 1000 golden fractals and the ridiculous 5000 imp captures. I could finish two of them this week.

----------


## PhantCowboy

I thought I got Iron Patriot Lol

----------


## PhantCowboy

Didn't see Electro but I got on the board

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Good Gravy, Carmaicol! You're playing TOO much. That club has only ONE member! I'm about to call an intervention for you!   Are you sleeping? Are you showering? Are you eating? How is your Vitamin D levels?


well atleast no one has perfectionist yet! And i think he takes his crack a bit more seriously then you do  :Stick Out Tongue:  (crack = achievements )

----------


## spideyman

> Didn't see Electro but I got on the board


He does not show up in the crisis edition.

----------


## general miner baron

I reached 11000 today!!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I reached 11000 today!!


check ur caffeine levels now! What is up wwith you people! How do you get such acheivements so fast! im struggling through the 7k club

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> check ur caffeine levels now! What is up wwith you people! How do you get such acheivements so fast! im struggling through the 7k club


Ha! I'm only in 3.5k right know, though I haven't been playing much anway.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Don't forget! SHSO w/ Massively Live Stream @4pm PDT (7pm EDT)
http://www.twitch.tv/massivelytv

I guess the time changed.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I thought I got Iron Patriot Lol


I've got contrasting experiences opening boxes with my main and alt accounts. On my main I already reached the 100 boxes achievement, have all but Sabretooth and Venom, and since I have all the retired heroes already the boxes give me potions, boosts, badges, sidekicks or sidekick badges, and the occasional card quest. On my alt which has one week of membership left, I reached the 50 boxes achievement, no featured hero, one retired hero (Pure Elektra), badges including the oh so elusive but crucial EotE Spidey (I got Psylocke's too so I bought her as well), sidekicks and sidekick badges, potions and boosts, and more card quests than my main. I get different sidekicks with both accounts so there is little overlap. I was also surprised at first that you can get a gold badge from a box without a silver badge.

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

It says they have 160 Heroes.  Currently there are only 158 Heroes in the game (including AU Ultron).  Im guessing the other un-released character they had is Anti-Venom.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

The Live Stream was cool, I even managed to get in it :P
Rewatch the video to see me  :Smile: 

Also, they confirmed that Anti-Venom will be available for everyone, but to Agents first ahead of time.
We did races, and maybe the agreed to put something in the game along with the lines. Everyone who came enjoyed it :P

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> It says they have 160 Heroes.  Currently there are only 158 Heroes in the game (including AU Ultron).  Im guessing the other un-released character they had is Anti-Venom.


Matter of fact, that was a dev from the live stream.

Also 100 Fracs: SHSOTWITCH

----------


## thomasdc01

I entered 2 codes from the stream and recieved nothing. And Im positive it said the codes worked.

----------


## Ace

@Famous Storm Arrow_Yea I think you're right. I was watching the stream and saw you in Villainville as Venom I think. Someone asked Eric if he was Centurian Spy lol.

----------


## starshapedgummy

Yay watched the last few minutes of the stream and got to get a code in for 1000 fractals!

It looked like a lot of fun. I really hope they eventually make it so you can communicate in missions... I think that would be cool.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Thanks for the tidbits for those of us unable to watch the video because the office firewalls block gaming websites. Hope we get a detailed recap with all the codes.

Sigh, with Electro in the game there's now zero chance of Ele*k*tro the android making it along with Gorgilla and Googam to join Fin Fang Foom as the Fin Fang Four, except perhaps as bosses.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Yay watched the last few minutes of the stream and got to get a code in for 1000 fractals!
> 
> It looked like a lot of fun. I really hope they eventually make it so you can communicate in missions... I think that would be cool.


So..... what is it?

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> Matter of fact, that was a dev from the live stream.
> 
> Also 100 Fracs: SHSOTWITCH


I am aware it was a developer

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> I entered 2 codes from the stream and recieved nothing. And Im positive it said the codes worked.


One time use codes :P I got one of them for 1000 fracs.

EDIT: All the codes from the stream, with the exception of SHSOTWITCH, were one time use. 

There's no point posting them here.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Almost forget, GOTG Heroes will most likely be released toward at the end of August.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Yay, I got Coulson out of my second box today!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Mmm, not bad. I got another hunch for boxes. I felt I was going to get another hero or close to it.
I bought to boxes and ended up getting gold badges for EOTE Spiderman (YAY! Right after I maxed him) and Vision (mmm alright).

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I bought to boxes and ended up getting gold badges for EOTE Spiderman (YAY! Right after I maxed him) and Vision (mmm alright).


It's always a rush to play EotE Spidey after level 11 and after getting his badge he shoots up to 20. Happened both times to me.

----------


## thomasdc01

> One time use codes :P I got one of them for 1000 fracs.
> 
> EDIT: All the codes from the stream, with the exception of SHSOTWITCH, were one time use. 
> 
> There's no point posting them here.


I am aware of that. Im saying I applied them to my account, but didn't recieve my 1000 fractals from the code I put in.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I reached 11000 today!!





> check ur caffeine levels now! What is up wwith you people! How do you get such acheivements so fast! im struggling through the 7k club


I just got to 6K  :Frown:

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Apparently David Brevik said Namor can be used in Marvel Heroes on a stream yesterday. Hopefully this means he can be used for SHSO as well.


Please, please, please. I need to finish my trifecta of green-loving drama queens.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Well, I can tell when I seriously started leveling most of my current heroes. I get the "Token Master" achievement whenever I daily collect. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay, sudden influx of fractals.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Mmm, not bad. I got another hunch for boxes. I felt I was going to get another hero or close to it.
> I bought to boxes and ended up getting gold badges for EOTE Spiderman (YAY! Right after I maxed him) and Vision (mmm alright).


That's good I have around 5 or 6 heroes I have to get to lvl. 20 with a few of them not even being lvl.2 yet. All the box heroes I've recently gotten are all level 1 because I have no time to play them, I have nearly 10 heroes to be maxed. So much to do!

----------


## Xapto

So many heroes so little time ;c

EDIT: Just opened up a Mr.Fixet Box and got nothing literally. Nothing was showing up so I don't know if I did get anything or just a new potion.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Does Venom have the most health in SHSO? I just watched a MRG video with badge Venom and his health was 470.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Finally found Electro

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Does Venom have the most health in SHSO? I just watched a MRG video with badge Venom and his health was 470.


I think he might be one of the highest along with Ind Hulk and Goliath

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> EDIT: Just opened up a Mr.Fixet Box and got nothing literally. Nothing was showing up so I don't know if I did get anything or just a new potion.


Did you find it in your backpack? I was told by customer service that spurious boxes appear in the backpack after buying a succession of boxes, that are empty.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> That's good I have around 5 or 6 heroes I have to get to lvl. 20 with a few of them not even being lvl.2 yet. All the box heroes I've recently gotten are all level 1 because I have no time to play them, I have nearly 10 heroes to be maxed. So much to do!


My hopes of competing against u is not very high after I saw that post!  Its strange I have agent v at lvl 11 and I got his badge long time ago from a box but I can't lvl him past 11 his health needs improvement! I have about 6-7 characters to get to lvl 20! Also anyone like Scarlett witch? I lvled her up purely by potions and tokens

----------


## sylvestro1299

Anyone notice that doc ock takes more hits from wild shot basic combos than other villains? Agent venom can hit him 4-5 times with his arc attack using guns and greengoblin can hit up to 6 times with his final basic attack!

----------


## censorship

"The game is coming down in 30 minutes (10:30am PDT) 
FOR AN UPDATE! SQUADDIES UNITE!" - FB


Did the in-game have any clues?

Edit: no clue drop this time

----------


## MaskedTraveler

It's so tempting to buy agent heroes when I can heroes on sale in August. When my last day comes, I know I'm going to get Agent Venom and Loki at least and a few badges.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> It's so tempting to buy agent heroes when I can heroes on sale in August. When my last day comes, I know I'm going to get Agent Venom and Loki at least and a few badges.


If u are going to get an avengers hero try avengers hulk he is quite fun! I played him against smashing colossus and he easily has been the kill stealer! Also his third power attack is quite nice! I am so glad I won him in the fractal event

----------


## PhantCowboy

Game coming down in 15 minutes
Anti Venom...?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> "The game is coming down in 30 minutes (10:30am PDT) 
> FOR AN UPDATE! SQUADDIES UNITE!" - FB
> 
> 
> Did the in-game have any clues?
> 
> Edit: no clue drop this time


They didn't drop a clue till right when it went down

----------


## PhantCowboy

No clue  :Frown:

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Finally found Electro


Looks more like he found you. =P

Damn. Was opening card packs all morning, and trying to keep track of what cards I got. I thiiiiiiiiink the Villain's Fury Deck has 40 each commons, uncommons, and rares. Maybe 10 super-rares? Anyways, my commons and uncommons weren't adding up so I spent a good couple of hours trying to figure which card I put in the wrong rarity column. Finished just before the maintenance. Boo. I wanted to try making some villain decks.

Still can't figure out how many Unleashed cards there are supposed to be.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Game coming down in 15 minutes
> Anti Venom...?


Yes, they said last night that he should come out this week.

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> Yes, they said last night that he should come out this week.


Yeah, my bets on Anti-Venom being in store for members early access when it comes back round.

Charles, when they released Agent Venom, it said "All 40 contest winners have been awarded AV and the 5 Heroic Box winners as well"
Does this mean you got yours back?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Yeah, my bets on Anti-Venom being in store for members early access when it comes back round.
> 
> Charles, when they released Agent Venom, it said "All 40 contest winners have been awarded AV and the 5 Heroic Box winners as well"
> Does this mean you got yours back?


I did get him back, but he was back to level 1, and I had him up to level 9 when he was removed from my team.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Damn. Was opening card packs all morning, and trying to keep track of what cards I got. I thiiiiiiiiink the Villain's Fury Deck has 40 each commons, uncommons, and rares. Maybe 10 super-rares? Anyways, my commons and uncommons weren't adding up so I spent a good couple of hours trying to figure which card I put in the wrong rarity column. Finished just before the maintenance. Boo. I wanted to try making some villain decks.
> 
> Still can't figure out how many Unleashed cards there are supposed to be.


If only there was a resource for this information...

http://superherosquadonline.wikispaces.com/Card+Sets

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

> Looks more like he found you. =P
> 
> Damn. Was opening card packs all morning, and trying to keep track of what cards I got. I thiiiiiiiiink the Villain's Fury Deck has 40 each commons, uncommons, and rares. Maybe 10 super-rares? Anyways, my commons and uncommons weren't adding up so I spent a good couple of hours trying to figure which card I put in the wrong rarity column. Finished just before the maintenance. Boo. I wanted to try making some villain decks.
> 
> Still can't figure out how many Unleashed cards there are supposed to be.


I almost managed to knock out Electro during a 4 person spider foes mission (all you healers out there, you are the best, thank you!), unfortunately I also had 3 other villains to deal with. Phantasmal, the force is strong in you!

----------


## Astral Sensational Rover

Hi All, just re-registered.

Anti Venom it is.

----------


## censorship

New titles and Groot*.
* totally not Groot


And there's a troublebot in Bugle... more are spawning as time goes on...

----------


## Charles LePage

> New titles and Groot*.
> * totally not Groot
> 
> 
> And there's a troublebot in Bugle... more are spawning as time goes on...


Did they fix the title list problem?

----------


## censorship

They're still not alphabetized.
The 10 new titles are agent-only and the old agent-only ones were pushed to general release.

----------


## Rudra

How do I get added in the CBR player directory?

----------


## Charles LePage

> They're still not alphabetized.


And the entire list still can't be viewed?

----------


## Scorpiodisc

Okay, I did my best to try and search this thread for the answer, but it is very long and I did not find it, so I will go ahead and ask. Hopefully someone can help shed some light on this issue for me.

My son has recently got back into playing SHSO. He is still not very patient when it comes to farming fractals to buy new heroes, so I help him out from time to time when I am not to busy playing Marvel Heroes. 

One of the problems I am running into is locating the gold fractal to complete the daily collection list for each hero. I have no issues completing all the other tasks in a single zone, but when it comes to locating the gold fractal, it often seems to be nowhere in the zone. I often have to change zones 2 or 3 times before finally finding it. I am pretty methodical when doing my collection in each zone. I find it hard to believe that I can just be overlooking it, but maybe I am. 

Can anyone tell me whether this is common? Do you often have to jump zones a couple of times before locating the gold fractal or is it always in the same zone you collected the other items for the daily? Is there a list of likely areas for the gold fractal to spawn?  

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. The more efficient I can make my farming, the faster I can help my son, and then get back to Marvel Heroes  :Big Grin:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hi All, just re-registered.
> 
> Anti Venom it is.


Welcome back!




> New titles and Groot*.
> * totally not Groot
> 
> 
> And there's a troublebot in Bugle... more are spawning as time goes on...


What new titles? I think those (the ones uner "New") all came out with Agent Venom...




> Did they fix the title list problem?





> They're still not alphabetized.
> The 10 new titles are agent-only and the old agent-only ones were pushed to general release.


I think there are two problems: 1. Alphabetization 2. Not all titles can be seen.




> How do I get added in the CBR player directory?


Let me know what your IGN is.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

The Golden Fractal only appears in a certain zone and changes zones each day its random for every hero I have 80 heroes and its a pain in the butt to find all the golden fractals but I have a sidekick who can mega collect in each zone which makes it easier.

----------


## Scorpiodisc

> The Golden Fractal only appears in a certain zone and changes zones each day its random for every hero I have 80 heroes and its a pain in the butt to find all the golden fractals but I have a sidekick who can mega collect in each zone which makes it easier.


Sidekick that can mega collect? Could you shed some light on this?

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Sidekick that can mega collect? Could you shed some light on this?


Mega Collect there is 2 sidekicks that can do this Giganto (Who can only be gotten by buying a 6 month member ship) and Mini Fin Fang Foom who can be crafted, now what mega collect does is every five minutes you can click the mega collect button and it will collect every thing fractals, crafting parts, hero tokens, it will also collect the golden fractal but only if its in the zone your in if the golden fractal is not in that zone it will not mega collect it to you. also mega collect does not collect impossible men you have to still do that manually.

----------


## Scorpiodisc

> Mega Collect there is 2 sidekicks that can do this Giganto (Who can only be gotten by buying a 6 month member ship) and Mini Fin Fang Foom who can be crafted, now what mega collect does is every five minutes you can click the mega collect button and it will collect every thing fractals, crafting parts, hero tokens, it will also collect the golden fractal but only if its in the zone your in if the golden fractal is not in that zone it will not mega collect it to you. also mega collect does not collect impossible men you have to still do that manually.


Awesome info. Is the recipe for crafting Fing Fang Foom in the game or is it an achievement based reward?

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Awesome info. Is the recipe for crafting Fing Fang Foom in the game or is it an achievement based reward?


Its in game click green downward arrow on the screen click craft items click the little robot head and type in the search bar Mini Fin Fang Foom you need to craft him and both his badges to mega collect

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Does Venom have the most health in SHSO? I just watched a MRG video with badge Venom and his health was 470.


Yep, he was the only one with 470 health, now Anti-Venom has the same health

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Yep, he was the only one with 470 health, now Anti-Venom has the same health


Couple the largest Health points with P2 healing... I suspect I'll be seeing a lot of him in Crisis missions.

----------


## Scorpiodisc

> Its in game click green downward arrow on the screen click craft items click the little robot head and type in the search bar Mini Fin Fang Foom you need to craft him and both his badges to mega collect


Thank you so much for taking the time to answer me. This is going to be a big help.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Thank you so much for taking the time to answer me. This is going to be a big help.


NP Thats what we here at CBR Do we help each other out, btw I love that Elvis spider-man Picture.

----------


## Fang_212

Sooo anyone try out Anti-Venom? What's the verdict on him? :-)

----------


## Carmaicol

> Okay, I did my best to try and search this thread for the answer, but it is very long and I did not find it, so I will go ahead and ask. Hopefully someone can help shed some light on this issue for me.
> 
> My son has recently got back into playing SHSO. He is still not very patient when it comes to farming fractals to buy new heroes, so I help him out from time to time when I am not to busy playing Marvel Heroes. 
> 
> One of the problems I am running into is locating the gold fractal to complete the daily collection list for each hero. I have no issues completing all the other tasks in a single zone, but when it comes to locating the gold fractal, it often seems to be nowhere in the zone. I often have to change zones 2 or 3 times before finally finding it. I am pretty methodical when doing my collection in each zone. I find it hard to believe that I can just be overlooking it, but maybe I am. 
> 
> Can anyone tell me whether this is common? Do you often have to jump zones a couple of times before locating the gold fractal or is it always in the same zone you collected the other items for the daily? Is there a list of likely areas for the gold fractal to spawn?  
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated. The more efficient I can make my farming, the faster I can help my son, and then get back to Marvel Heroes


I've been collecting for the past month with 100+ heroes (around 3500+ daily collects) and I have only 800 golden fractals. At some point I accepted that success rate.

A few pets have the ability to attract fractals, tokens and crafts, I use:

- Speed Potion (100 fractals at the store)
- Fin Fan Foom's Megacollect (I use it in Flyers since they're the most time consuming for farming)
- Alley Cat (attract tokens and poke Impossible Man)
- If I had a missing part I change to R.O.B. (attracts fractals) or Bunnisher (attracts crafts).
- If I had 3 Imp. Man pokes, I find the last two. Otherwhise, change character, repeat.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

highscore.jpg

This is the first time I have swooped in early to get on the leader boards and I know it won't last but it does feel gratifying...plus I got to see Electro!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> highscore.jpg
> 
> This is the first time I have swooped in early to get on the leader boards and I know it won't last but it does feel gratifying...plus I got to see Electro!


Congrats! You're lucky that Roaming has been working his tail off on the wiki (BIG SHOUT OUT TO RCL FOR ALL HIS WORK ON OUR WIKI!!!).

PS- If you want to help out on the wiki, or have spotted a mistake, feel free to ask me to add you (make a wiki account first). The wiki is a GREAT resource!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Sooo anyone try out Anti-Venom? What's the verdict on him? :-)


Basics and 1st attacks are the same as venom, third PU is the same as Agent Venom, he smashes his hand into the ground for HU.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> If only there was a resource for this information...
> 
> http://superherosquadonline.wikispaces.com/Card+Sets


See, that's what I thought it should be. But I just went through the Excel file I use to keep track of these things, and double-checked everything this morning. And somehow I still have 38 commons and 42 uncommons. I wonder which cards are the discrepancies and if they changed the rarity on them after release. I'm not saying I don't make mistakes. But when I double and even triple check things and keep getting the same answer...

Well, it's something to figure out later. I need a nap.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> See, that's what I thought it should be. But I just went through the Excel file I use to keep track of these things, and double-checked everything this morning. And somehow I still have 38 commons and 42 uncommons. I wonder which cards are the discrepancies and if they changed the rarity on them after release. I'm not saying I don't make mistakes. But when I double and even triple check things and keep getting the same answer...
> 
> Well, it's something to figure out later. I need a nap.


I've been finding many cards jumping from the card sets to hero's card quest...I'm updating whenever I can.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Apparently it was just a matter of having Lightning Bolt and Butterfly Effect under ** instead of *. Good God, that has been driving me insane for months.

----------


## Ace

The trouble bots are back in the Daily Bugle for me.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> The trouble bots are back in the Daily Bugle for me.


Me too. Finally!

----------


## Pyrebomb

Geez, they're really starting to cut corners on voice-overs. None of the last three releases have had a saying for wall-crawling. Heck, most of what speech they gave to Agent Venom was just various grunts. And why does Anti-Venom sound like MODOK? I know they use the same guy for everything, but that just doesn't fit at all.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

So I just won a armored spider-man contest from MrGamesRus But I already have armored spider-man does anyone have a classic wolverine code, I'd be happy to trade?

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## Cheatster9000x

> Geez, they're really starting to cut corners on voice-overs. None of the last three releases have had a saying for wall-crawling. Heck, most of what speech they gave to Agent Venom was just various grunts. And why does Anti-Venom sound like MODOK? I know they use the same guy for everything, but that just doesn't fit at all.


Agent Venom says ---- ALL!

He freaks out when going into water, grunts when climbing, hums when sitting...

Aside from the entry speech and his power emotes, he says NOTHING.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> 


EOTE Spidey? Mmm sounds even better  :Smile:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> So I just won a armored spider-man contest from MrGamesRus But I already have armored spider-man does anyone have a classic wolverine code, I'd be happy to trade?


I think you can ask MrGamesRus for another hero, others asked him on YouTube comments. I used my Classic Wolverine code weeks ago.

I didn't think EotE Spidey could get any stronger, but a reply on FB says that you don't have to click on a target for the P2 and closes in on range.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

1 down, 17 to go. This is gonna take a while.


Edit:18, just got Frankenstein badge. :Stick Out Tongue:  I don't like him.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> I think you can ask MrGamesRus for another hero, others asked him on YouTube comments. I used my Classic Wolverine code weeks ago.
> 
> I didn't think EotE Spidey could get any stronger, but a reply on FB says that you don't have to click on a target for the P2 and closes in on range.


I sent him a PM on youtube asking him if he could give me a classic wolverine code if he has one instead of armored spider-man.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Thank you so much for taking the time to answer me. This is going to be a big help.


Here is a tip, I find finding impossible man then doing the mission increases the chance of the next hero spawning with the golden fractal. Other tips are fight a boss before changing an empty map/world/zone, go to new map with already maxed here, then switch to the 1 who needs the golden fractal. Hope that helps a bit. I have yet to have a golden fractal respawn in the same map after doing a mission, but logging in and out will make it appear sometimes on an already checked map.

----------


## Ace

> Geez, they're really starting to cut corners on voice-overs. None of the last three releases have had a saying for wall-crawling. Heck, most of what speech they gave to Agent Venom was just various grunts. And why does Anti-Venom sound like MODOK? I know they use the same guy for everything, but that just doesn't fit at all.


Ikr! I was like "What the heck is wrong with Agent Venom?!" The guy barely says anything, just grunts! I was looking forward to hearing him say some cool stuff. 
I like what he says when he does his Hero Up though.

----------


## PhantCowboy

So I tried to enter the SHSOTWITCH Code on my Alt today but it said the code was expired. Guess it was a 1 day code...
Edit: Also I got Anti-Venom today and he is cool as FLIP!!!

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

YAY MrGamesRus Said he could switch out my code if I wanted I asked him for a classic wolverine code since it gives a 2 week membership

----------


## magenta

> 


I already updated the wiki with the new damage numbers. Most of these buffs were small increases in damage numbers. I think Deadpool got the biggest buff, but that's because his powers were relatively weak to start with.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I already updated the wiki with the new damage numbers. Most of these buffs were small increases in damage numbers. I think Deadpool got the biggest buff, but that's because his powers were relatively weak to start with.


Well, Avenger Nick Fury's HeroUp is really powerful right know!

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> I think you can ask MrGamesRus for another hero, others asked him on YouTube comments. I used my Classic Wolverine code weeks ago.
> 
> I didn't think EotE Spidey could get any stronger, but a reply on FB says that you don't have to click on a target for the P2 and closes in on range.


Does the Classic Wolverine Code come with a 2 week Member ship just making sure?

----------


## PhantCowboy

Like his P3

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Does the Classic Wolverine Code come with a 2 week Member ship just making sure?


It did when I used it, but that was over a year ago. I wouldn't think they would change it. I'm surprised there are still some around unused.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> It did when I used it, but that was over a year ago. I wouldn't think they would change it. I'm surprised there are still some around unused.


Im pretty sure it still does as Ravin used his code about a month ago but Im starting to lose hope cause it has been 3 hours and no response from MrGamesRus. So I wonder if he is even gonna give me a code.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Im pretty sure it still does as Ravin used his code about a month ago but Im starting to lose hope cause it has been 3 hours and no response from MrGamesRus. So I wonder if he is even gonna give me a code.


I got my code via the e-mail address registered to my YouTube account. And yes it has two weeks of membership; when I manage my account to see the codes I entered it appeared as Hasbro Merchandise Classic Wolverine with 2-week trial membership or something like that. But if the store's agent-only section is still locked out, send a ticket and Gaz will unlock it for you.

----------


## Ace

Am I the only person who keeps getting booted off the game every 30 seconds?

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> I got my code via the e-mail address registered to my YouTube account. And yes it has two weeks of membership; when I manage my account to see the codes I entered it appeared as Hasbro Merchandise Classic Wolverine with 2-week trial membership or something like that. But if the store's agent-only section is still locked out, send a ticket and Gaz will unlock it for you.


I've been checking my email every 5 minutes spam, trash and categories and normal inbox nothing he sent me a youtube message saying he would send me the code but that was 3 hours ago and he hasn't responded since.

----------


## Virgo

> 


Does anyone know if Elektra's buff applies to Pure Elektra as well?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Does anyone know if Elektra's buff applies to Pure Elektra as well?


Is that you Dream Guard? Did you just try to sneak in without saying "Hi!"?

If it is you, Welcome back!!!

----------


## spideyman

> Does anyone know if Elektra's buff applies to Pure Elektra as well?


No it does not, just like Ben Reilly but not scralet spider or blacksuit spidey but not bag man.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Anyone else notice a change in the Red Skull mission? Just played it a few times and he doesn't "banish" me to another dimension.

----------


## Maven

> Anyone else notice a change in the Red Skull mission? Just played it a few times and he doesn't "banish" me to another dimension.


I've had that glitch happen to me two-three times on/off with that mission over the course of the year...but apparently this week's update has triggered something to make it occur more regularly.

----------


## Shadow

So glad Anti wasn't a box. Hopefully I can say the same to Electro next week..... otherwise the game's lost me for good.

----------


## Virgo

> Is that you Dream Guard? Did you just try to sneak in without saying "Hi!"?
> 
> If it is you, Welcome back!!!


Darn it! You blew my cover away Spy.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Hey all, old time member here! Sad to see that the old threads got lost forever but glad to see the team's still at it, hope to meet up with all the new faces & old ones at some point.




> No it does not, just like Ben Reilly but not scralet spider or blacksuit spidey but not bag man.


Bummer, thanks for letting me know though!  :Smile:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Darn it! You blew my cover away Spy.


<laughs> the "Virgo" CBR name blew the cover...almost as much as if you were to place a giant Emma Frost pic for your avatar...

----------


## Guardian2002

Hi Everyone ! I am new to this thread
Squad name- gliding world guardian
Squad level- 1700+

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

So on my secondary account my daily reward was a Green Goblin Box.  What did I win?  The Green Goblin!  Also, this account was not a SHIELD Agent.  

So in 10 boxes I've opened on that account, I've gotten 4 hero's (2 of them boxed, 2 of them not).

*And someone asked me which box gave me Emma Frost, it was a Venomous Box.  My 23rd Venom box.  

But at least I don't feel like such a fool when I do buy the boxes.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

I like when you get a 2500fractal+ sidekick from opening a box, only bunny/rabbit I have yet to get from a box is taskmasters. Though I have got both his badges from various boxes.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Darn it! You blew my cover away Spy. 
> 
> Hey all, old time member here! Sad to see that the old threads got lost forever but glad to see the team's still at it, hope to meet up with all the new faces & old ones at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer, thanks for letting me know though!


Welcome back! I seen you in game but I kept quiet, since everyone done for me when I returned :P
I played and kept quiet for a few days, then came back here  :Smile:

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Seriously, I STILL don't have troublebot's in Daily Bugle. I thought this was going to be fixed.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Welcome back Virgo, I seen you in game even tried chatting. I'm glad to see you back. I recently returned myself. We had lots of great times together. Let's rock out on missions and cards one night, like we used to.

----------


## Xapto

> Did you find it in your backpack? I was told by customer service that spurious boxes appear in the backpack after buying a succession of boxes, that are empty.


Nope I bought 1 from the store.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Seriously, I STILL don't have troublebot's in Daily Bugle. I thought this was going to be fixed.


I stopped getting them, then I was getting them at one point before the update, and now I don't think I'm getting them again. Are we supposed to something to get it working?

----------


## Ace

3k fractals in 30 minutes, oh token master achievement how I love you so  :Smile: .

----------


## millsfan

The game is coming down for maintenance at 10:30am PDT (1:30pm EDT). _The Blackbird is getting a new engine._ Estimated down time: 1-2 hours

What does this mean?

----------


## Charles LePage

> The game is coming down for maintenance at 10:30am PDT (1:30pm EDT). _The Blackbird is getting a new engine._ Estimated down time: 1-2 hours
> 
> What does this mean?


I don't know, but while we are waiting to find out, riddle me this:  do crafting parts earned in missions count towards earning the Part Master achievement?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hi Everyone ! I am new to this thread
> Squad name- gliding world guardian
> Squad level- 1700+


Welcome aboard!




> The game is coming down for maintenance at 10:30am PDT (1:30pm EDT). _The Blackbird is getting a new engine._ Estimated down time: 1-2 hours
> 
> What does this mean?


Maintenance = Glitch fixing. Content = NEW STUFF.




> I don't know, but while we are waiting to find out, riddle me this:  do crafting parts earned in missions count towards earning the Part Master achievement?


Nope, just like destroying troublebots or winning fractals in missions doesn't count in those Achievements, either.

----------


## Virgo

> Welcome back! I seen you in game but I kept quiet, since everyone done for me when I returned :P
> I played and kept quiet for a few days, then came back here





> Welcome back Virgo, I seen you in game even tried chatting. I'm glad to see you back. I recently returned myself. We had lots of great times together. Let's rock out on missions and cards one night, like we used to.


Thanks for the warm welcome! That's quite the surprise to have you back at the boards Mason, it's been too long! Glad to see you here once more. Really hoping to give missions and cards a go. Actually been giving the card game quite a bit of my game time lately, gotta give some use to all those cool cards from the mystery boxes.

You're right MTS, seen you around a couple of times as well. Happy to know you're still in game. Seeing any CBR veteran still going at it is always a good thing.

----------


## Xapto

> Hi Everyone ! I am new to this thread
> Squad name- gliding world guardian
> Squad level- 1700+





> Thanks for the warm welcome! That's quite the surprise to have you back at the boards Mason, it's been too long! Glad to see you here once more. Really hoping to give missions and cards a go. Actually been giving the card game quite a bit of my game time lately, gotta give some use to all those cool cards from the mystery boxes.
> 
> You're right MTS, seen you around a couple of times as well. Happy to know you're still in game. Seeing any CBR veteran still going at it is always a good thing.


Hello and welcome (back) to the CBR forums!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neutronium Hunter Ferret

Hi I am new to this forum and I am on SHSO 

Squad level:594

Squad name:Neutronium Hunter Ferret

----------


## Fang_212

So people on the forums always ask "Who is the best character(s) in the game?" Everyone has different opinions, most say End of World Spider-man.
But Who is the Worst character in the game? My vote goes to Scarlet Witch. Weak HU and annoying hair fling when she is using her general attacks.

----------


## Neutronium Hunter Ferret

Does anybody have an idea what the update might be

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hi I am new to this forum and I am on SHSO 
> 
> Squad level:594
> 
> Squad name:Neutronium Hunter Ferret


Welcome aboard!




> So people on the forums always ask "Who is the best character(s) in the game?" Everyone has different opinions, most say End of World Spider-man.
> But Who is the Worst character in the game? My vote goes to Scarlet Witch. Weak HU and annoying hair fling when she is using her general attacks.


Scarlet Witch's P3 should keep her out of the discussion for worst in the game. She IS a healer. Could her attacks use a boost? Probably...

The worst squaddie in SHSO is Captain Marvel...it's not even close. Bad combo, bad PUs, weak & slow HU, and you have to play with him on mute or you'll blow your brains out.




> Does anybody have an idea what the update might be


This is NOT an update. It's MAINTENANCE. Update = content. Maintenance = fix bugs/glitches.

----------


## Ace

> The worst squaddie in SHSO is Captain Marvel...it's not even close. Bad combo, bad PUs, weak & slow HU, and you have to play with him on mute or you'll blow your brains out.


LOL, I was waiting for you to reply and say Captain Marvel. "Play with him on mute".....LOL too funny!!

----------


## Xapto

SHSO is back up!

----------


## Charles LePage

> SHSO is back up!


Any noticeable fixes?

----------


## Xapto

> Any noticeable fixes?


Not really :/

----------


## Virgo

So I wanted to know what the general consensus on Quicksilver was, after getting enough to get Mysterio I was considering getting either him or Avengers Black Widow but since I'm not that huge on melee heroes I'd like to hear you guy's opinions first.




> So people on the forums always ask "Who is the best character(s) in the game?" Everyone has different opinions, most say End of World Spider-man.
> But Who is the Worst character in the game? My vote goes to Scarlet Witch. Weak HU and annoying hair fling when she is using her general attacks.


I wouldn't call her the worst, before Phoenix and the other fancy healers Scarlet Witch was the only 'healer' in the game. The fact that she can turn sentinels and other of the harder minions into food is always a plus when on a team and she can handle herself well on solo missions. Her attacks could be quicker and/or more powerful but she's not _the_ worst.

----------


## Carmaicol

> The worst squaddie in SHSO is Captain Marvel...it's not even close. Bad combo, bad PUs, weak & slow HU, and you have to play with him on mute or you'll blow your brains out.


Captain Marvel's hair should keep him out of the discussion for worst in the game. Could his attacks use a boost? Probably...

Probably not the worst, but I played a mission with Doc Ock and I paid some money to max him and not use him anymore.

----------


## Xapto

> So I wanted to know what the general consensus on Quicksilver was, after getting enough to get Mysterio I was considering getting either him or Avengers Black Widow but since I'm not that huge on melee heroes I'd like to hear you guy's opinions first.


Mysterio is great!  :Big Grin:  Although Avengers Black Widow Mysterio are pretty much the same.




> Probably not the worst, but I played a mission with Doc Ock and I paid some money to max him and not use him anymore.


I personally love Doc Ock!

----------


## Charles LePage

For me, MODOK would be the worst I have played in a mission.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Captain Marvel's hair should keep him out of the discussion for worst in the game. Could his attacks use a boost? Probably...


It is fabulous in that George Michael-Wham! way.






> For me, MODOK would be the worst I have played in a mission.


You're absolutely right about MODOK in missions. BUT, he is SOOOOOOO fun in zones!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> So people on the forums always ask "Who is the best character(s) in the game?" Everyone has different opinions, most say End of World Spider-man.
> But Who is the Worst character in the game? My vote goes to Scarlet Witch. Weak HU and annoying hair fling when she is using her general attacks.


Imo the best hero in the game is Loki and the worst hero in the game is Phil Coulson Imo. I cant even beat Send in the Clone Bots without dying as him on 11

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> For me, MODOK would be the worst I have played in a mission.


Yeah I agree, he sucks in missions.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Imo the best hero in the game is Loki and the worst hero in the game is Phil Coulson Imo. I cant even beat Send in the Clone Bots without dying as him on 11


whaat are you talking about? Coulson is awesome! Especially his crushbots! I agree he isnt great at crisis but he is still an amazing hero! Loki takes the top spot for me too but superior is almost pulling him down! Also have you played as scarlet witch uggh couldnt complete one mission with her in gold or above!

----------


## Ace

> Imo the best hero in the game is Loki and the worst hero in the game is Phil Coulson Imo. I cant even beat Send in the Clone Bots without dying as him on 11


Out of all the boxed heroes I want Coulson the least, to me he's not interesting at all. The worst imo would have to be a tie between MODOK and Super Skrull.

----------


## Fang_212

> whaat are you talking about? Coulson is awesome! Especially his crushbots! I agree he isnt great at crisis but he is still an amazing hero! Loki takes the top spot for me too but superior is almost pulling him down! Also have you played as scarlet witch uggh couldnt complete one mission with her in gold or above!


2 votes for Scarlet Witch  :Cool: 
But I guess with a group she's OK.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> the worst hero in the game is Phil Coulson Imo. I cant even beat Send in the Clone Bots without dying as him on 11


Coulson SHOULD be the worst in missions...He is just an average human with guns. He's AWESOME in zones with that blue 'Lola'.

----------


## Wawawa

Person who i hate and regret buying is Quicksilver, i absolutely hate his combo and HU, but his power attacks are pretty good

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> 2 votes for Scarlet Witch 
> But I guess with a group she's OK.


Scarlet Witch is the worst for me too

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Yay, the troublebots are back!

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

So much hate on Wanda  :Frown: 
One of my favourites to play with, but I understand that she may need a buff.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Wanda is tricky to play, but I use her hex shield to damage bosses and destroy swarms and gain an armor boost; when I regain stars quickly I P2 her again.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Just a quick question Ravin' Ray how long did it take for MrGamesRus To give you the code for the classic wolverine you won?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Just a quick question Ravin' Ray how long did it take for MrGamesRus To give you the code for the classic wolverine you won?


I wasn't actually a winner for the main question; i won the bonus question and when he announced the main winners he forget me until three days later when he e-mailed me the code. You should message him again to get your code because you've waited long enough.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Still not seeing Troublebots in DB, should I send in a report?
On a brighter side, bought Spider-ham  :Smile: 

Not sure why, but he was one of the heroes I wanted when I came back.
I dont know if I found it funny or something, I just wanted him :P

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> I wasn't actually a winner for the main question; i won the bonus question and when he announced the main winners he forget me until three days later when he e-mailed me the code. You should message him again to get your code because you've waited long enough.


I've messages him once every hour no response and I was the main winner I was winner #1 and I still have not received my prize.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> *I've messages him once every hour* no response and I was the main winner I was winner #1 and I still have not received my prize.


Try his different accounts such as Facebook.

I saw troublebots in DB (and Loud Raker Guardian as well as Goblin and Thanos) while doing my Impossible Man pokes. I swear the games seems to know my two accounts are related. I have all but one boxed hero in my main, and my alt got him (Sabretooth) as its first on my 69th box; plus one account get sidekicks that the other doesn't and vice versa.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Hats Off to you Sir Carmaicol

----------


## Nulk

> Hats Off to you Sir Carmaicol


That's impressive congratulations.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> That's impressive congratulations.


 Very Nice Avie  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> That's impressive congratulations.


Ah, your custom X-Force Deadpool repaint. You're really looking forward to X-Force when it arrives.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Welcome aboard!
> 
> Scarlet Witch's P3 should keep her out of the discussion for worst in the game. She IS a healer. Could her attacks use a boost? Probably...
> 
> The worst squaddie in SHSO is Captain Marvel...it's not even close. Bad combo, bad PUs, weak & slow HU, and you have to play with him on mute or you'll blow your brains out.
> 
> This is NOT an update. It's MAINTENANCE. Update = content. Maintenance = fix bugs/glitches.


You have shared your opinion on this quite a few times. It's funny because the first time I noticed it was recently when I came on here to see if there was anything to help sway my choice between Captain Marvel and Samurai Wolverine. I read your 'hate rant' then read that Samurai Wolvie just reveived a buffer so I chose him. I still want to get Capatain Marvel though because he is lore 2 and Ty Burrell is the voice actor who I happen to be a pretty big fan of. He plays the dad Phil on Modern Family and was Rick Jones in The Incredible Hulk movie... I wonder if a multi picture deal that went nowhere ended up why he's in this game, from my understanding him and Shawn Asmore (actor who plays Iceman also voices him) are the 2 most famous voices in the game.

----------


## Nulk

> Ah, your custom X-Force Deadpool repaint. You're really looking forward to X-Force when it arrives.


Can't wait! It's been a while since I've played SHSO, but I like a lot of the new content they have added.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> You have shared your opinion on this quite a few times. It's funny because the first time I noticed it was recently when I came on here to see if there was anything to help sway my choice between Captain Marvel and Samurai Wolverine. I read your 'hate rant' then read that Samurai Wolvie just reveived a buffer so I chose him. I still want to get Capatain Marvel though because he is lore 2 and Ty Burrell is the voice actor who I happen to be a pretty big fan of. He plays the dad Phil on Modern Family and was Rick Jones in The Incredible Hulk movie... I wonder if a multi picture deal that went nowhere ended up why he's in this game, from my understanding him and Shawn Asmore (actor who plays Iceman also voices him) are the 2 most famous voices in the game.


Grey Delise (Daphne Blake form Scooby Doo) Voices Ms Marvel and I think both Elektras, Emma Frost, Invisible Woman, Mohawk Storm and I guess some others

----------


## Ace

Do sidekicks survive longer when you heal them in battle?

----------


## spideyman

> Do sidekicks survive longer when you heal them in battle?


I dont think so, tried it a few times did not see any difference.

Edit: anti-venom does not do team health.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Edit: anti-venom does not do team health.


I saw MrGamesRus do a team health boost (short-range only) with his Anti-Venom for Spider-Man.

----------


## spideyman

> I saw MrGamesRus do a team health boost (short-range only) with his Anti-Venom for Spider-Man.


I guess it is really short range tried it this morning when I played with Miss Fantastic but never saw it happen when we were playing Wendigo.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I guess it is really short range tried it this morning when I played with Miss Fantastic but never saw it happen when we were playing Wendigo.


I think the wiki entries for healers (and other boosts) state if the Area of Effect is short-range or general, if not they should be.

----------


## Maven

> I guess it is really short range tried it this morning when I played with Miss Fantastic but never saw it happen when we were playing Wendigo.


I accidentally jumped away from you in chasing after Wendigo when you activated it...sorry 'bout that.  :Embarrassment:  After that, I did try to stay close to you for when you and if you did activate the healing again.

Anti-Venom does have team healing because I got a couple of my best solo Impossible Man scores with him (both 430,000's) through keeping the Fantastic Four members healed throughout all sub-boss battles and the entire team throughout the actual boss fight.

----------


## spideyman

> I accidentally jumped away from you in chasing after Wendigo when you activated it...sorry 'bout that.  After that, I did try to stay close to you for when you and if you did activate the healing again.
> 
> No worries almost fun teaming up with you.  Played with Centurian the other day on Impossible Man Crisis.
> 
> Anti-Venom does have team healing because I got a couple of my best solo Impossible Man scores with him (both 430,000's) through keeping the Fantastic Four members healed throughout all sub-boss battles and the entire team throughout the actual boss fight.


Good to know, was feeling disappointed it was not a team heal.

----------


## censorship

How to win games and lose friends:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> How to win games and lose friends:


Can be lucky blocked or from hand! Energy blocks aren't the most abundant though!

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

So Good news is MrGamesRus responded to me on Skype we have been chatting for a hour now and yeah hes pretty nice once ya get to know him eeh and he said he should have the code for me in a bit. I Believe him.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Card League Open Spot*

We have an opening in the card League. Anyone interested in participating, should read the first post of the Card League thread. If your interested in participating and can commit, post your interest on the Card League thread or PM me.

----------


## eagle1604

Its Mystique`s Birthday today and here is proof.

https://www.heroup.com/2013/08/mystique-now-available/

Enjoy partying with your Mystique`s in game. :Smile:

----------


## Guardian2002

Hey guys I just want to know if eoe spidey got buffed then what is his new heroup power(with badge)

----------


## Guardian2002

> Its Mystique`s Birthday today and here is proof.
> 
> https://www.heroup.com/2013/08/mystique-now-available/
> 
> Enjoy partying with your Mystique`s in game.


       well I think she is boring

----------


## Guardian2002

:Stick Out Tongue: 


> Its Mystique`s Birthday today and here is proof.
> 
> https://www.heroup.com/2013/08/mystique-now-available/
> 
> Enjoy partying with your Mystique`s in game.


       well I think she is boring

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> How to win games and lose friends:


Where would I obtain these cards?

----------


## magenta

> I wouldn't call her the worst, before Phoenix and the other fancy healers Scarlet Witch was the only 'healer' in the game. The fact that she can turn sentinels and other of the harder minions into food is always a plus when on a team and she can handle herself well on solo missions. Her attacks could be quicker and/or more powerful but she's not _the_ worst.


Agreed. Emma Frost is much worse than Scarlet Witch.  :Smile: 




> Its Mystique`s Birthday today and here is proof.
> 
> https://www.heroup.com/2013/08/mystique-now-available/
> 
> Enjoy partying with your Mystique`s in game.


Since Mystique, they have only released one female hero (Dark Phoenix). It seems like Gaz has given up on releasing new female heroes. Maybe Spy should do a list to remind Gaz of the possible heroines for the game.




> Hey guys I just want to know if eoe spidey got buffed then what is his new heroup power(with badge)


Only the P2 changed for EOTE Spider-man.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Hmm Nightcrawler Is the Hero on Sale for Today...

----------


## eagle1604

> well I think she is boring


 Why her hero up is awesome and it does a lot of damage plus she I my favorite villain.  :Frown:

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Why her hero up is awesome and it does a lot of damage plus she I my favorite villain.


Are they going to update the shop with her and Nightcrawler bundle pack on sale?

----------


## Myst Sparrow

*I have a question:*
Anyone else having a problem using Emotes during a mission?
The team I go with are able to use them, I cannot and I have the emote bar turned on.

----------


## Ace

> Are they going to update the shop with her and Nightcrawler bundle pack on sale?


Not the bundle pack, just him.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Also Hats Off to General Miner Baron

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

misunderstood Eagles comment and thought she was going to be on sale today because it was her anniversary/birthday. did not notice the links was old and he meant 1 year birthday in the game. Thanks for clearing that up.

Gamora will probably be next female hero released in the game...

----------


## Ace

> *I have a question:*
> Anyone else having a problem using Emotes during a mission?
> The team I go with are able to use them, I cannot and I have the emote bar turned on.


For me sometimes it works  and sometimes it doesn't. Never really thought of it as an issue, since I've gotten use to it. Like sometimes I would try to laugh at some villains but my hero wouldn't laugh, but I'll be like "oh well maybe next time".
Feels so weird double posting.....it's allowed right? I've seen it done many times. (nvm it wasn't a double post) '-'

----------


## PhantCowboy

> *I have a question:*
> Anyone else having a problem using Emotes during a mission?
> The team I go with are able to use them, I cannot and I have the emote bar turned on.


It normally doesn't work If you have a sidekick I use Mini FFF in all my missions and I hardly ever am able to use an Emote so try without sidekicks or send a ticket

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> It normally doesn't work If you have a sidekick I use Mini FFF in all my missions and I hardly ever am able to use an Emote so try without sidekicks or send a ticket


OK I will try it without a sidekick. Thank you

----------


## PhantCowboy

> OK I will try it without a sidekick. Thank you


Here to Serve  :Big Grin:

----------


## PhantCowboy

Sorry I have trouble uploading the full Newsletter

http://view.mktg.gazillion.com/?j=fe...0d7d741d77&r=0

----------


## Raven

> Where would I obtain these cards?


Randomly in mystery boxes.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Wow, this event is gonna be fun, I'll try my best with the Windrider <3

----------


## PhantCowboy

Ok so I beat When Titans Clash and Doomsday in space on Addy but I didn't get my Titles?

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> Sorry I have trouble uploading the full Newsletter
> 
> http://view.mktg.gazillion.com/?j=fe...0d7d741d77&r=0


Does this pretty much confirm he won't be in a box?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Maybe Spy should do a list to remind Gaz of the possible heroines for the game.


I do take requests...

Speaking of lists...I just updated our "Most Wanted" thread for August's Audio Appreciation Month. Congress set this up, so it's THE LAW. I'd read it before the government puts YOU on some list...

----------


## CenturianSpy

Full size:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Full size:


Thanks I just cant seem to be able to upload it

----------


## thomasdc01

For the mission: I think we need 1 MAJOR Damage Dealer
                      1 MAJOR Healer
                      1 Who can do good damage and decent heals
                      1 Then another MAJOR damage dealer

----------


## PhantCowboy

Sorry Lion (and everyone else) Eric said that all of the scores are going to be cleared So good luck to everyone  :Big Grin:

----------


## PhantCowboy

I also saw this on FB

----------


## PhantCowboy

FINALLY!!!

----------


## Smashing Colossus

Smashing Colossus :: Smashing Colossus Ninja

----------


## sylvestro1299

> For the mission: I think we need 1 MAJOR Damage Dealer
>                       1 MAJOR Healer
>                       1 Who can do good damage and decent heals
>                       1 Then another MAJOR damage dealer


Superior Spidey
White phoenix
Loki
Falcon exo 7

----------


## Neutronium Hunter Ferret

Did I hear correctly are the leader boards being reset

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Did I hear correctly are the leader boards being reset


Yes that is Correct some people are happy some people are Mad.
And Lion this time try not to spam all of them with you Name. XD

----------


## Virgo

> Agreed. Emma Frost is much worse than Scarlet Witch.


Boo Magenta, you're no fun.  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Since Mystique, they have only released one female hero (Dark Phoenix).


Is that so? With all the female heroes they retired from the shop I'd imagine they'd want to compensate, kinda sad to hear that. Hopefully they haven't given up on them, if they decide to plug the Guardians of the Galaxy movie there's hope for at least Gamora to make it.

----------


## Neutronium Hunter Ferret

I got Doc Ock from my 4th try this morning

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Superior Spidey
> White phoenix
> Loki
> Falcon exo 7


Is EotE not strong for the MAJOR damage dealer?

----------


## PhantCowboy

Heads up to everyone don't try to get on the leaderboards yet because your score will be erased with all of the others.

----------


## Wawawa

> Heads up to everyone don't try to get on the leaderboards yet because your score will be erased with all of the others.


I thought they already did

----------


## PhantCowboy

Ok Eric cleared the boards good luck everyone  :Big Grin:

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Who would be the best to use on Solo?

----------


## Shadow

> Does this pretty much confirm he won't be in a box?


I hope so.

----------


## Wawawa

> Who would be the best to use on Solo?


Loki.................

----------


## Neutronium Hunter Ferret

> Who would be the best to use on Solo?


Use Superior if you have him his HU does 90x10+

----------


## cpinheir

Regarding the 'weakest hero' discussion:

Captain Marvel: He's my vote for the current weakest hero....which is too bad, because I really like him as a Marvel character. And he's supposed to be powerful enough to go toe-to-toe against Thanos....sigh

Scarlet Witch: Defiantly needs buffing, but her p3 makes her quite useful: hamburger healing AND instant Sentinel kill! (Also can instantly kill the ghost lokis and enchantresses in the Wendigo mission)

Modok: I'm willing to go on record as the sole Modok supporter here. He's not *that* bad for missions, really....his p2 does pretty good damage for the cost of 2 stars. You do have to play him carefully, tho, as that big melon of his is easily knocked over. I also wish there wasn't that delay in his combo when he is shooting out that column of lightning. It's annoying in the same way that Sabertooth's combo is annoying (when he pauses to laugh before continuing the attack).

Finally, even though these aren't the weakest heroes in the game, I find Frankenstein, Werewolf, Dracula and Venom fairly boring to play.....just my 2 cents.

----------


## Neutronium Hunter Ferret

> Use Superior if you have him his HU does 90x10+


If you do not have him there is lots of other strong Heroes

1Loki

2Mysterio

3Mystique

4EOTE

5Future Foundation Doctor Doom

And lots of others :Big Grin:

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Yes that is Correct some people are happy some people are Mad.
> And Lion this time try not to spam all of them with you Name. XD


I will not participate in this event because I have all the characters and I have so many fractals, but I will try to put my name in there after the event is done!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Which Mission should I play to make the most fractals in the quickest time?

----------


## Wollomby

Thank goodness for the reset, and I heard about this early, I was able to get top of the list pretty quickly in regular Monster Smash survival mode  Yay!!!

 I know it won't last long but at least I got my name up there and won the contest! woohoo! If anyone wants any help for a team based one let me know!! I'll be online for a bit.

Also, I forgot, where do I go to update my signature?  Thanks all!  "Enraged Gerbil"

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Thank goodness for the reset, and I heard about this early, I was able to get top of the list pretty quickly in regular Monster Smash survival mode  Yay!!!
> 
>  I know it won't last long but at least I got my name up there and won the contest! woohoo! If anyone wants any help for a team based one let me know!! I'll be online for a bit.
> 
> Also, I forgot, where do I go to update my signature?  Thanks all!  "Enraged Gerbil"


How do you know you won the contest I thought it ends Monday at 10:00 AM PDT, and if you get kicked out of first you don't win.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

How are people getting those big scores in survival. I can't even get that high :/

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Is EotE not strong for the MAJOR damage dealer?


i find his hero ups radius quite limited!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

I'm sorry, if we are playing a mission and others need energy, and you don't. But you're running around like a maniac eating all the food.....I am deleting you. -______-

----------


## Charles LePage

> I'm sorry, if we are playing a mission and others need energy, and you don't. But you're running around like a maniac eating all the food.....I am deleting you. -______-


Part of the major update is that players can't consume energy/food in a mission if their character doesn't need it.

----------


## Ace

> I'm sorry, if we are playing a mission and others need energy, and you don't. But you're running around like a maniac eating all the food.....I am deleting you. -______-


I don't delete them but I know what you mean. It urks me, especially when they have a healing hero but aren't using their healing ability to heal themselves. You can heal yourself but yet you're running around taking all the food -_-.

----------


## Rango

IS it possible for someone to help me get 1st in a survival mission? I will help back.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I don't delete them but I know what you mean. It urks me, especially when they have a healing hero but aren't using their healing ability to heal themselves. You can heal yourself but yet you're running around taking all the food -_-.


What I hate is when you have 30-80 health and people who have 300-340 health take the food. They're like "YOINK, sucks for you!"

----------


## cpinheir

Which team healer has the widest area of effect? Be nice to know for those situations when you are trying to heal a teammate, but they are too busy running around the map dodging enemies (and in effect dodging my healing, too).

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Part of the major update is that players can't consume energy/food in a mission if their character doesn't need it.


I don't know Charles, I was playing Thanos at level 1 (just got him from a box), and my compadre which will remain unnamed had full health ( or maybe close to full) and was eating everything.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I don't delete them but I know what you mean. It urks me, especially when they have a healing hero but aren't using their healing ability to heal themselves. You can heal yourself but yet you're running around taking all the food -_-.





> What I hate is when you have 30-80 health and people who have 300-340 health take the food. They're like "YOINK, sucks for you!"


That was one of the reasons we started The CBR Team we wanted to run theme based missions with good players....I really didn't know this player. My son might have accepted a random request.

----------


## Wawawa

> IS it possible for someone to help me get 1st in a survival mission? I will help back.


I could help u l,  but I'm not available right now maybe tmr

----------


## spideyman

> Part of the major update is that players can't consume energy/food in a mission if their character doesn't need it.


Yea for the most part but if they need health they can grab two at the same time.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I don't know Charles, I was playing Thanos at level 1 (just got him from a box), and my compadre which will remain unnamed had full health ( *or maybe close to full*) and was eating everything.


That's just it. Even if your hero has 1 hp damage, it can eat food and heal. It's frustrating when they eat the freakin' club sandwich for a minor heal when a strawberry can satisfy.

----------


## sylvestro1299

Short moment of glory! all thanks to mr earthling shoe!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Does anyone have a good tip for Solo Survival and how to get big amount of points?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I've heard this before: let minions and bosses block each other to avoid getting hit, especially useful for charging enemies like Abomination and thugs. And use damage, armor, and speed boosts before entering a mission.

----------


## Wawawa

:Cool:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Does anyone have a good tip for Solo Survival and how to get big amount of points?


frankly you just have to get the hang of the mission! As in the middle of regular survival it can get painfully annoying! And avoid getting hit by combos throwing attacks can initiate loooong combos that can kill you at 450 health! also i prefer using loki or superior spidey or falcon! Loki can heal himself and deal tons of damage! superior deals a lot of damage and can move mid hero up! Falcon exo 7 has high health and a very good basic attack combo! Dont feel it necessary to finish a combo even if you know the next attack is guranteed to kill the boss and taking a hit from the boss is worth it! A lot of boss attacks have stun or knockdown which can be the trigger to a devastating combo! Also Ravin Ray has a good tip and roaming should have plenty!

----------


## starshapedgummy

> That was one of the reasons we started The CBR Team we wanted to run theme based missions with good players....I really didn't know this player. My son might have accepted a random request.


This is why I feel we need in game chatting... to send the message across.

I don't mind novices who do this...I mean some people have to start the game at some point....or just they just really aren't that good at missions and are playing just for the fun of the games..

Unless they are blatantly doing this...aka trolling...then u should remove them.

But if you want to play a serious mission, then it's better to call on people u know who can tackle it.

----------


## Shadow

> IS it possible for someone to help me get 1st in a survival mission? I will help back.


As long as no Ock or SpOcks are involved.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> IS it possible for someone to help me get 1st in a survival mission? I will help back.


Don't bother till Sunday if you want to win! My accomplishment won't last long but I wanted a screenshot of it anyways!



> What I hate is when you have 30-80 health and people who have 300-340 health take the food. They're like "YOINK, sucks for you!"


How are you not affected by that visual bug that states that the player has full health although he/she doesn't! The only reason I know its a bug is because when I do team missions with white phoenix and I see a guy double claw grabbed by doc ock and hit by modoks rocket boost and has regenerated all his/her health in a second with a non healing hero! I usually always heal them if possible!



> I don't delete them but I know what you mean. It urks me, especially when they have a healing hero but aren't using their healing ability to heal themselves. You can heal yourself but yet you're running around taking all the food -_-.


This is why when I'm white phoenix I tend to break the right click  :Stick Out Tongue:  !

----------


## Neutronium Hunter Ferret

Is anybody online

----------


## Pyrebomb

I'm going through my flist and deleting people I don't recognize (aka almost everyone.) If you're on there and I delete you, I didn't realize you were from CBR and it was a mistake. I thought I only had phantasmal, gummy, and sylvestro from here, but I just passed enraged enforcerer arrow. (Must have been a random invite I accepted before I joined the forums. Hello.) So if there are any others like that and I don't recognize the name right away, I'm bound to screw up.

I'd also like to try to run some villain team missions for the Electro event, this weekend. It's always something I've wanted to try, really, but now I have incentive. I know that Loki and Destroyer get a bonus (I don't remember if it is armor or defense) for working together, plues they have solid attacks, so I think they could work as healers. Does anybody know if any of the Brotherhood or Sinister Syndicate get boots for being on the same team? If they do, I think Magneto + Mystique or Green Goblin + Mysterio would be good choices for pure damage. Thoughts?

----------


## Xapto

> I'd also like to try to run some villain team missions for the Electro event, this weekend. It's always something I've wanted to try, really, but now I have incentive. I know that Loki and Destroyer get a bonus (I don't remember if it is armor or defense) for working together, plues they have solid attacks, so I think they could work as healers. Does anybody know if any of the Brotherhood or Sinister Syndicate get boots for being on the same team? If they do, I think Magneto + Mystique or Green Goblin + Mysterio would be good choices for pure damage. Thoughts?


I think that's pretty good, and if there's a space open for Green Goblin or Mysterio I would love to join  :Big Grin: 

Magneto has a Defense boost as his P2 but it also knocks away people which is really annoying if you're melee, Green Goblin has a Damage boost as his P2 but I don't think that it's for everyone, and Mysterio just goes invisible for his P2, which can be helpful if your low health and need to escape.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I think that's pretty good, and if there's a space open for Green Goblin or Mysterio I would love to join


 Sure thing! Obviously I'd prefer to play as Loki, but if we can't get the other villains for some reason, I also have Destroyer, Mystique, and Green Goblin maxed. (Mysterio is 18, Mags is 16.)

----------


## Xapto

> Sure thing! Obviously I'd prefer to play as Loki, but if we can't get the other villains for some reason, I also have Destroyer, Mystique, and Green Goblin maxed. (Mysterio is 18, Mags is 16.)


Alright! When will you be doing this?

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Green Goblin has a Damage boost as his P2 but I don't think that it's for everyone


It's for everyone, even if they're away from Green Goblin.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Wolverine is on sale today! (which is bad 'cause he's already so cheap  :Frown:  )

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Alright! When will you be doing this?


Should probably wait to see who else is interested to set a time. Probably tomorrow, though. Like Sylvestro said, better chance of keeping a spot on the leaderboard then.

----------


## Xapto

> It's for everyone, even if they're away from Green Goblin.


Thanks! I didn't know that.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Should probably wait to see who else is interested to set a time. Probably tomorrow, though. Like Sylvestro said, better chance of keeping a spot on the leaderboard then.


I'm interested to join, but my best hero right now is EOTE Spider-Man.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Sorry for being on vacay. Hero Up was lagging for me. TG troublebots are back in Daily Bugle. Plus I need to get started on dat survival grind.

----------


## Neutronium Hunter Ferret

Does any one want to do an Epic team up on Asgaurdian Gladiators Crisis

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Does any one want to do an Epic team up on Asgaurdian Gladiators Crisis


Id like to.

----------


## Xapto

> Does any one want to do an Epic team up on Asgaurdian Gladiators Crisis


If you let me be EOTE Spider-Man c; (he's lvl 20)

----------


## Neutronium Hunter Ferret

yes sure I want to be  i want to be superior spider man

----------


## Neutronium Hunter Ferret

But we first need to friend each other

I must Invite you because I am bringing a friend along that has mystique :Big Grin: 

But you are not online

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

We did pretty solid as i would say

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> We did pretty solid as i would say


What was your score, do you think you're in the top ten?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I'm going through my flist and deleting people I don't recognize (aka almost everyone.) If you're on there and I delete you, I didn't realize you were from CBR and it was a mistake. I thought I only had phantasmal, gummy, and sylvestro from here, but I just passed enraged enforcerer arrow. (Must have been a random invite I accepted before I joined the forums. Hello.) So if there are any others like that and I don't recognize the name right away, I'm bound to screw up.
> 
> I'd also like to try to run some villain team missions for the Electro event, this weekend. It's always something I've wanted to try, really, but now I have incentive. I know that Loki and Destroyer get a bonus (I don't remember if it is armor or defense) for working together, plues they have solid attacks, so I think they could work as healers. Does anybody know if any of the Brotherhood or Sinister Syndicate get boots for being on the same team? If they do, I think Magneto + Mystique or Green Goblin + Mysterio would be good choices for pure damage. Thoughts?


magneto and mystique seems to be a more fun team as magnetos p2 can help take out those pesky minions who can be a bigger threat than one might think! also mystique is a great sentinel killer all you have to do is time the first click on the sentinel right and she will finish it for you!

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> What was your score, do you think you're in the top ten?


Nah somewhere around 200,500

----------


## Xapto

> What was your score, do you think you're in the top ten?


If we had a healer we would have made it into the top 10. We were close but nope ;c

----------


## Xapto

Double post! woops

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> If we had a healer we would have made it into the top 10. We were close but nope ;c


Now im regreting not being iron fist

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Now im regreting not being iron fist


i can be the most annoying healer if you want!
Edit: White phoenix with her annoying p2

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I'm interested to join, but my best hero right now is EOTE Spider-Man.


I don't think you can take him into villain missions.




> magneto and mystique seems to be a more fun team as magnetos p2 can help take out those pesky minions who can be a bigger threat than one might think! also mystique is a great sentinel killer all you have to do is time the first click on the sentinel right and she will finish it for you!


Yeah, I'm kinda leaning the same way. But whatever squaddies whoever is interested has. I'm not 100% sure there is a boost for using those characters together, but I do know there is one for Loki + Destroyer, so there may be.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I don't think you can take him into villain missions.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm kinda leaning the same way. But whatever squaddies whoever is interested has. I'm not 100% sure there is a boost for using those characters together, but I do know there is one for Loki + Destroyer, so there may be.


the boost is as good as fin fang fooms! So it really isnt worth the effort! I could be one of them if u want i maxed em out a long time ago!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> the boost is as good as fin fang fooms! So it really isnt worth the effort! I could be one of them if u want i maxed em out a long time ago!


But don't they stack?

Well, if we aren't worried about boosts. Xapto could bring Mysterio. You could take Magneto. And I could bring Loki or Destroyer. I'd rather be Loki, but I know there are probably more people who have him maxed. Or Abomination could take the place of Destroyer if you think the extra damage and health boost is worth giving up a damage boost. But that's if somebody else wants him because I don't even have him badged yet.

----------


## Neutronium Hunter Ferret

That Was amazing thanks :Big Grin:

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I don't think you can take him into villain missions.


What do you mean?

----------


## PhantCowboy

I don't think this is possible in this mission

----------


## Pyrebomb

> What do you mean?


Bring on the Bad Guys and When Titans Clash are missions where you fight heroes. So they only let you play as villains.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Bring on the Bad Guys and When Titans Clash are missions where you fight heroes. So they only let you play as villains.


Oh, I didn't know that. I only have Magneto and Venom to level 11.
I do have Loki, but I just got him last night.

----------


## Xapto

Just so you know I'll be gone tomorrow until around 4:00 PM EST

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I don't think this is possible in this mission


I agree, that kind score is impossible in Monster Smash

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I agree, that kind score is impossible in Monster Smash


You had the highest score and it was only in the 200Ks

----------


## Shadow

> I don't think this is possible in this mission


He must have exploited a glitch

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> You had the highest score and it was only in the 200Ks


Nope, I did 130k, the 200k was someone with War Machine with I find suspicius already, there is no way to make 800k, Morbius is crazy!

----------


## Ace

It was a good run. Roaming Colossus Lion idk how you do it man, I got tired '-'.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> It was a good run. Roaming Colossus Lion idk how you do it man, I got tired '-'.


thaats my problem too! I often get bored in the 30 minute mark!

----------


## Carmaicol

I don't know how you guys do it, I always get bored after 7 or 8 minutes and have secured adamantium.

Anyway, I reached Lev. 3200 this morning. The way they handling Elektro as a price this weekend left me thinking he will be boxed, not that bad since now is relatively easy to buy 50+ boxes a week with little effort. At least that's what I've been buying.

----------


## Xapto

> The way they handling Elektro as a price this weekend left me thinking he will be boxed, not that bad since now is relatively easy to buy 50+ boxes a week with little effort. At least that's what I've been buying.


I've been buying so many boxes! I have all of them except Sabertooth ;c

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> It was a good run. Roaming Colossus Lion idk how you do it man, I got tired '-'.


I could Never do it.

----------


## Wawawa

> It was a good run. Roaming Colossus Lion idk how you do it man, I got tired '-'.


That's why I usually do Titans Clash bc it's practically impossible to reach really high scores like 200k and it  only takes me 15 or less minutes to get in to the leaderboards

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

I am back from vacation, and ready to catch up on SHSO.  Too bad I missed the live stream.

BTW, can crisis survival missions reward vibranium, or just regular crisis missions?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I am back from vacation, and ready to catch up on SHSO.  Too bad I missed the live stream.
> 
> BTW, can crisis survival missions reward vibranium, or just regular crisis missions?


crisis survival can reward it! I farm time to take aim crisis one of the easies missions!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I cant do any of these survival missions. I don't know how these people do it. I'm willing to do teams tho and see how that goes.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> It was a good run. Roaming Colossus Lion idk how you do it man, I got tired '-'.


Nice Job I am barely hanging on in 10th place but I probably am not there anymore  :Frown:

----------


## Shadow

> I don't know how you guys do it, I always get bored after 7 or 8 minutes and have secured adamantium.
> 
> Anyway, I reached Lev. 3200 this morning. The way they handling Elektro as a price this weekend left me thinking he will be boxed, not that bad since now is relatively easy to buy 50+ boxes a week with little effort. At least that's what I've been buying.


It WILL be bad. Not everyone has good luck with boxes you know.....
Some of us buy hundreds of those and NEVER get the hero

----------


## sylvestro1299

> It WILL be bad. Not everyone has good luck with boxes you know.....
> Some of us buy hundreds of those and NEVER get the hero


I will be a bit pissed off if the box is agents only!

----------


## Xapto

> I will be a bit pissed off if the box is agents only!


Please no.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I will be a bit pissed off if the box is agents only!


If anyone can win Electro, it wouldn't be agents only.
-----
On another topic, I just discovered my alt account that I created years ago, just months after I started. It is only level 18 with 5 heroes and is called The Earthen Marmot.
I just wondered around for a minute and this was when I noticed something weird. On Marmot, DB could see bots laying around the zone. I left and went back to DB to see if it was still there, and it was. Since they claimed they fixed the bot issue, I haven't been seeing them on Masked Traveler. I checked after, and I was still not seeing them. I'm just wondering, how can 1 account see the bots, and 1 can't see them, on the same computer, and the same browser? It just doesn't make sense. Do they even know that some people are still not seeing the bots?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> If anyone can win Electro, it wouldn't be agents only.
> -----
> On another topic, I just discovered my alt account that I created years ago, just months after I started. It is only level 18 with 5 heroes and is called The Earthen Marmot.
> I just wondered around for a minute and this was when I noticed something weird. On Marmot, DB could see bots laying around the zone. I left and went back to DB to see if it was still there, and it was. Since they claimed they fixed the bot issue, I haven't been seeing them on Masked Traveler. I checked after, and I was still not seeing them. I'm just wondering, how can 1 account see the bots, and 1 can't see them, on the same computer, and the same browser? It just doesn't make sense. Do they even know that some people are still not seeing the bots?


The same thing happened with me on my alt but now its back to normal and I see TBs in both

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

[QUOTE=MaskedTraveler;371412]If anyone can win Electro, it wouldn't be agents only.

Actually thats wrong as 40 people won agent venom and he was agents only about 10 people or more of those 40 were non members.

----------


## Carmaicol

They did the same thing with Agent Venom, MaskedT, and he's agent only. I believe the troublebot glitch has something to do with an achievement, once you did it you can't see bots in the DB.

Anyway, Spy hasn't said anything about a box being coded, so no worries.

----------


## PhantCowboy

I wish you were able to see how many days you had left till you achieve this

----------


## Carmaicol

> I wish you were able to see how many days you had left till you achieve this


Chech the little square to follow that achievement and you can see how much you already have when you return to the game screen.

----------


## Ace

> Chech the little square to follow that achievement and you can see how much you already have when you return to the game screen.


Really? Wow thanks for that info.
Edit: It doesn't say..... :Frown: .

----------


## Carmaicol

> Really? Wow thanks for that info.
> Edit: It doesn't say......


My bad, I always play full screen.

Go full screen and minimize the achievement window with the arrow. You can see a counter (as [16/20]) for your character.

----------


## Ace

> My bad, I always play full screen.
> 
> Go full screen and minimize the achievement window with the arrow. You can see a counter (as [16/20]) for your character.


Oh now I see it, thanks! ^_^

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Just so you know I'll be gone tomorrow until around 4:00 PM EST


Okay. We'll shoot for 5 EST? If sylvestro is still coming. I know he's having horrible house guest issue and we never got a fourth part who could play a villain, so... Haha. It seems like whenever I try to organize missions they become a massive failure. In-game or out. OTL

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Anyone want to do a team up on Time to Take A.I.M. Crisis?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Chech the little square to follow that achievement and you can see how much you already have when you return to the game screen.


Thx Man  :Big Grin:

----------


## PhantCowboy

I noticed a lot of people #1 on the Leaderboards who I know are in the 3Ks+ Seems kinda of unfair because the definitely have enough fractals. And they get really high scores that someone who probably doesn't have a lot of fractals to beat.
Btw Lion I like your decision not being selfish  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xapto

> Okay. We'll shoot for 5 EST? If sylvestro is still coming. I know he's having horrible house guest issue and we never got a fourth part who could play a villain, so... Haha. It seems like whenever I try to organize missions they become a massive failure. In-game or out. OTL


Actually I got back earlier but we can do whatever time today  :Big Grin: 

What villains are being played? I might know someone who can join us.

----------


## Megatron

Can you guys keep me updated on the hero of the day?  It is hard for me to get a suitable computer in England but I want to get 3 or 4 good heroes during the month but I cant get to the game everyday from my phone.

----------


## Xapto

> Can you guys keep me updated on the hero of the day?  It is hard for me to get a suitable computer in England but I want to get 3 or 4 good heroes during the month but I cant get to the game everyday from my phone.


Today Iceman is on sale.

----------


## Wawawa

Anyone want to join me in Titans Clash crisis?  I'll be either Loki or doom.  I'm available now till an hour

Squad name :solid wonder egret
I was also thinking it'd be really cool if u did destroyer Loki dark Phoenix and abomination because then  everybody is a healers

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Actually I got back earlier but we can do whatever time today 
> 
> What villains are being played? I might know someone who can join us.


Loki, Mysterio, Destroyer, and Magneto? I don't think sylvestro is coming on, so you'd have to find two people. (Honestly, I'm feeling pretty sick today, so I might be a bit of a screw-up. I just don't like bailing on people. Especially when I'm the one who started the idea!)

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Anyone want to join me in Titans Clash crisis?  I'll be either Loki or doom.  I'm available now till an hour
> 
> Squad name :solid wonder egret



Scratch that. We have a Loki. Or........ Regular Doom or FF Doom? FF Doom has the same powerset we were taking Mags for.

----------


## Wawawa

> Scratch that. We have a Loki. Or........ Regular Doom or FF Doom? FF Doom has the same powerset we were taking Mags for.


Future foundation Dr doom

----------


## Xapto

> Scratch that. We have a Loki. Or........ Regular Doom or FF Doom? FF Doom has the same powerset we were taking Mags for.


So your Loki, I'm Mysterio, if Wawawa wants to join Doom or FF Doom, and then Silent Transparent Acrobat who will be Sabertooth

----------


## Pyrebomb

> So your Loki, I'm Mysterio, if Wawawa wants to join Doom or FF Doom, and then Silent Transparent Acrobat who will be Sabertooth


Sounds good! Let me add you guys. Also, who is inviting?

----------


## Wawawa

> So your Loki, I'm Mysterio, if Wawawa wants to join Doom or FF Doom, and then Silent Transparent Acrobat who will be Sabertooth


Are you guys doing crisis or normal because it's easier on crisis,  the highest score is lower plus there are more enemies on crisis

----------


## Xapto

> Sounds good! Let me add you guys. Also, who is inviting?


Feel free to invite c;

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Are you guys doing crisis or normal because it's easier on crisis,  the highest score is lower plus there are more enemies on crisis


We're doing crisis. =)

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Feel free to invite c;


Wawa is the only one who has accepted my friend request so far. Check your list? I'm polite earthen despair.

----------


## Wawawa

I can invite I have all of u as friends

----------


## Pyrebomb

Crap! I'm sorry! I was still waiting for the other guy and wasn't expecting a request. I wanted the buff up first and forgot. Can you send it again, please?

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

After seeing GOTG I hope we get 2 months worth of characters in SHSO.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Third place. Did you guys want to try again? Might be easier if I wasn't the only person healing.

----------


## Wawawa

> Third place. Did you guys want to try again? Might be easier if I wasn't the only person healing.


Lol that was my other score,  not the one I tried now,  the one I tried now was 2000 less.  I'm fine for another round if u want.  And also Sabertooth was healing too

Edit: sorry can't play I have to go to my aunt house maybe later

----------


## Xapto

> Third place. Did you guys want to try again? Might be easier if I wasn't the only person healing.


Yeah, we can go again, but do we need another person?

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Lol that was my other score,  not the one I tried now,  the one I tried now was 2000 less.  I'm fine for another round if u want.  And also Sabertooth was healing too
> 
> Edit: sorry can't play I have to go to my aunt house maybe later


Aw... okay.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Xapto you did one without me  :Frown:  no electro for me  :Frown:

----------


## Xapto

> Xapto you did one without me  no electro for me


If you want we could do one now c;

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

How labels below your name like the Junior and Senior Member thing.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> How labels below your name like the Junior and Senior Member thing.


Settings> Edit Profile>Custom user title

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Is it awkward to say that I "learned" to dance because of this game?  :Confused:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Is it awkward to say that I "learned" to dance because of this game?


nope im still on the process  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> nope im still on the process


Haha! Good to know! I recommend not trying M.O.D.O.K's, it can be dangerous  :Frown:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Haha! Good to know! I recommend not trying M.O.D.O.K's, it can be dangerous


good thing i dont have him! As long as he doesnt spin on his head im sure it cant be that bad!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> good thing i dont have him! As long as he doesnt spin on his head im sure it cant be that bad!


He does spin on his head Lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## PhantCowboy

So this guy got disconnected during the mission and we have to wait till he crashes or gains connection again before we can get our scores  :Frown: 

Edit:Its kinda making me mad why doesn't he just log out...  :Mad:

----------


## Raven

> So this guy got disconnected during the mission and we have to wait till he crashes or gains connection again before we can get our scores 
> 
> Edit:Its kinda making me mad why doesn't he just log out...


Don't forget you could be playing with little kids.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

Falcon EXO-7 is on sale today, if you don't already have him in your squad I highly recommend getting him, and his badge at the same time, then maxing him ASAP!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

I am literally screwing myself over, I've got to stop with the boxes. I know have maybe 19 or 20 heroes to be maxed!  :EEK!:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I am literally screwing myself over, I've got to stop with the boxes. I know have maybe 19 or 20 heroes to be maxed!


i know that feel! I always waste my fractals on a box! They are like drugs to me that im addicted to only less rewarding

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*The Tyrannical Mason Wants You!!!!*

3655804-tumblr_maer4hfebh1qhpx4lo1_1280.jpg

*The Card League has an open spot!!!* 

*Head on over to the Card Thread (click on my signature) read the first post, if your the one. Let us know on the thread or PM me. Card lovers only, test yourself against the best card players on CBR!!!*

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> i know that feel! I always waste my fractals on a box! They are like drugs to me that im addicted to only less rewarding


Yeah, but with me I'm actually getting the boxed heroes, I just got Venom today!

----------


## Astral Sensational Rover

Just got my final boxed hero, Ultron.

No doubt there'll be more soon. 

Am a member and it probably averaged out at around 20 boxes per hero as I got the 100 boxes reward about 30 or 40 boxes ago.

----------


## Wawawa

who should I buy stealth cap,  abomination, mystique,  or anti venom?

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

come on where are dem winners?

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> Yeah, but with me I'm actually getting the boxed heroes, I just got Venom today!


I blew 11,000 fractals on boxes with a membership, got a couple sidekicks, a bunch of cards and no heroes.  So yeah, I'm done.  I might buy one here or there when I'm bored, but for the most part I'm done with them.  I'd be happy with any of them, but its not like I have a burning desire to get any of them.  I want Venom, but I have Agent Venom, so that's good enough for me.  I want Agent Coulson just for his cool HeroUp and Thanos because he's wearing the Gauntlet.

----------


## Guardian2002

> who should I buy stealth cap,  abomination, mystique,  or anti venom?


If u already have venom I suggest dont buy anti-venom as he is allmost the same.
Abomination is good but his last basic attack doesn't hit and is slow.
Mystique is good but her heroup doesnt hit all the enemys. It even is long so when u r fighting bosses u will eventually die.
Captain america stealth suit has no cons.
His attacks are fast and some of his basic attack stuns enemys. And he has a good heroup which distract enemys

I suggest u to buy cap stealth suit

----------


## eagle1604

> who should I buy stealth cap,  abomination, mystique,  or anti venom?


Get Mystique her HU is awesome and she is very cool to play as.  :Cool:

----------


## Ace

> who should I buy stealth cap,  abomination, mystique,  or anti venom?


If you're buying only one then I would get Stealth Cap, hes cool.

----------


## Wawawa

> I you're buying only one then I would get Stealth Cap, hes cool.


Thanks i"ll buy cap  two days from now bc he could be hero of the day for the avengers section

----------


## PhantCowboy

You can get a member only hero's badge in a box  :Big Grin:  Yay

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> You can get a member only hero's badge in a box  Yay


yeah when I started buying boxes I got avengers iron mans badge out of a ock box

----------


## Xapto

> You can get a member only hero's badge in a box  Yay


My brother got Avengers Hulk's Badge out of a Tool box, and then got Avengers Hulk out of a Coulson Box.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> My brother got Avengers Hulk's Badge out of a Tool box, and then got Avengers Hulk out of a Coulson Box.


Awesome btw check your pm

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> Falcon EXO-7 is on sale today, if you don't already have him in your squad I highly recommend getting him, and his badge at the same time, then maxing him ASAP!


Really? That good?  I saw his Mr Games R Us vid and he looks decent but not sure about him being a must buy.

----------


## Ace

> Really? That good?  I saw his Mr Games R Us vid and he looks decent but not sure about him being a must buy.


I think he's far above "decent" and I would definitely recommend buying him to anyone but that's just my opinion  :Smile: .

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Really? That good?  I saw his Mr Games R Us vid and he looks decent but not sure about him being a must buy.


Well he is in EOTE and Loki tier! He is the second best damage dealer in the non agents hero section!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Well he is in EOTE and Loki tier! He is the second best damage dealer in the non agents hero section!


Who is #1?
Edit: Oh SpOck

----------


## Xapto

> Who is #1?
> Edit: Oh SpOck


Who's SpOck?

EDIT: Oh! Superior Spider-Man

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Is it possible to report a youtuber for contest fraud and has been ignoring the winner cause he does not have the prize to give you?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Is it possible to report a youtuber for contest fraud and has been ignoring the winner cause he does not have the prize to give you?


Try to Skype him again, I don't think he's usually like this. He might be busy with other stuff outside of YouTube. Maybe, just maybe try to contact Gazillion.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Try to Skype him again, I don't think he's usually like this. He might be busy with other stuff outside of YouTube. Maybe, just maybe try to contact Gazillion.


I skype MrGamesRus every time he goes online on skype and right when I message him he goes offline immediately, hes been doing this for 4 almost 5 days now Its really irritating me. I think he just doesn't have the prize to give me and his message on skype is "if a code I give doesn't work don't blame me blame the game."

----------


## Ace

> Is it possible to report a youtuber for contest fraud and has been ignoring the winner cause he does not have the prize to give you?


If your talking about MrGRus, like Enforcer said, maybe he's busy. I don't know the guy personally but I don't think he'll do that to you. He gave Ray a code right? There's no need to take it that far O_o.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

When a youtuber is ignoring every single thing you message him send to him everything that is busy? He just came on Skype 10 minutes ago I sent him a pm on Skype and he then immediately went offline, so your saying to me that, that is just him being busy?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Really? That good?  I saw his Mr Games R Us vid and he looks decent but not sure about him being a must buy.


He is fantastic and fun to play.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Really? That good?  I saw his Mr Games R Us vid and he looks decent but not sure about him being a must buy.


Yeah Falcon Exo-7 is really fun he is what helped me farm Modok Madness Crisis to get 10 Vibranium ore for Mini FFF, Destroyer, and Destroyer's Badge.

----------


## Ace

> When a youtuber is ignoring every single thing you message him send to him everything that is busy? He just came on Skype 10 minutes ago I sent him a pm on Skype and he then immediately went offline, so your saying to me that, that is just him being busy?


I posted that reply before you replied to Enforcer. Well if that's the case then maybe he doesn't have it to give you atm. Whatever the case, I hope you get your code soon. If it were me I would probably just forget about it, bcz I don't like to ask people for stuff over and over, it would make me feel like I'm begging and I don't beg, but that's just me.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> I posted that reply before you replied to Enforcer. Well if that's the case then maybe he doesn't have it to give you atm. Whatever the case, I hope you get your code soon. If it were me I would probably just forget about it, bcz I don't like to ask people for stuff over and over, it would make me feel like I'm begging and I don't beg, but that's just me.


So MrGamesRus responded on Skype and told me I better quit complaining on his videos then said he doesn't live in the USA that's why he doesn't have the prize for me yet. Eeeh Im probably just gonna tell him to drop it.

----------


## Ace

> So MrGamesRus responded on Skype and told me I better quit complaining on his videos then said he doesn't live in the USA that's why he doesn't have the prize for me yet. Eeeh Im probably just gonna tell him to drop it.


Well man, you got your response. I remember him saying he lived in Canada in one of his videos. If you really want the code just wait, but the decision is yours.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> So MrGamesRus responded on Skype and told me I better quit complaining on his videos then said he doesn't live in the USA that's why he doesn't have the prize for me yet. Eeeh Im probably just gonna tell him to drop it.


That does make sense, no offended intended p, but you might have been a bit annoying to him. Also it's hard to get codes for SHSO outside of the U.S so calm down and be patient. :Smile:

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Well man, you got your response. I remember him saying he lived in Canada in one of his videos. If you really want the code just wait, but the decision is yours.


Well he gave me a code it wasn't working sent it into SHSO Customer support to ask why they said the code was a fake invalid code -_-

EDIT: Here was the full response

"Greetings,

The key provided is not a valid key for Super Hero Squad Online. Please know that keys or promo codes acquired from most third party sources are false or otherwise invalid.

Also, if it is not too much trouble, please let me know which YouTube channel is giving away these codes.

Thank you,

Michael
Super Hero Squad Online Customer Support"

----------


## Shadow

Mr. G is overrated.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Well I've been playing marvel heroes now I told him I dont want to cause him any more trouble im having fun leveling rocket in Marvel Heroes Ill play some Super Hero Squad Online on wednesday when anti-venom becomes available to all.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Well he gave me a code it wasn't working sent it into SHSO Customer support to ask why they said the code was a fake invalid code -_-


Were you told that this code is for Classic Wolverine and not Armored Spider-Man, because you did ask for a swap. It could be that he mistakenly gave you a code that expired because someone else used it already.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Were you told that this code is for Classic Wolverine and not Armored Spider-Man, because you did ask for a swap. It could be that he mistakenly gave you a code that expired because someone else used it already.


He gave it to me today and said it was for classic wolverine he said he just got it. and no no one else used it as customer support said the code I sent them was a fake and was not even a code for there game.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Well he gave me a code it wasn't working sent it into SHSO Customer support to ask why they said the code was a fake invalid code -_-
> 
> EDIT: Here was the full response
> 
> "Greetings,
> 
> The key provided is not a valid key for Super Hero Squad Online. Please know that keys or promo codes acquired from most third party sources are false or otherwise invalid.
> 
> Also, if it is not too much trouble, please let me know which YouTube channel is giving away these codes.
> ...


Well, now you can complain. Mr. G made you wait so long then gave you a fake code, it's stupid!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Quick question.... If you use FFF in mission does that effect the 5 minute counter for the Mega Collect?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Quick question.... If you use FFF in mission does that effect the 5 minute counter for the Mega Collect?


Yep, it does.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Quick question.... If you use FFF in mission does that effect the 5 minute counter for the Mega Collect?


I dont know if its possible, since I do the gold badge for mini FFF.
All I know is that, he gives buffs and you choose when to use Armor and Summon Him to beat targets.

If he does Mega Collect in Missions, then someone tell me how.

----------


## general miner baron

> Quick question.... If you use FFF in mission does that effect the 5 minute counter for the Mega Collect?


No, it doesn't effect the mega collect counter.

----------


## Ace

> Yep, it does.


Wait.... what? How? '-'

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Quick question.... If you use FFF in mission does that effect the 5 minute counter for the Mega Collect?





> Yep, it does.





> No, it doesn't effect the mega collect counter.


I agree with baron. I often use FFF to speed up Impy's Mayhem missions while I megacollect and when I return to the zone I still have time left.

----------


## Ace

> I agree with baron. I often use FFF to speed up Impy's Mayhem missions while I megacollect and when I return to the zone I still have time left.


I do the same thing. I also sometimes hop in a mission after I megacollect like the Bullsyes mission, when the mission is is finished I'm ready to megacollect again.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I do the same thing. I also sometimes hop in a mission after I megacollect like the Bullsyes mission, when the mission is is finished I'm ready to megacollect again.


This is exactly what I do. If I already did bots and stuff, I use the mega collect, hop into Bullseye's and collect again when I come back.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Hey I guess I want to show you guys some Hueing I did with characters for fun :P

Cover1.jpg

I guess there alright :P

----------


## Ace

> Hey I guess I want to show you guys some Hueing I did with characters for fun :P
> 
> Cover1.jpg
> 
> I guess there alright :P


Purpool had me rolling lol, good one.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Thanks for all the replies. I just tried it. works great. FFF rules!!!!

----------


## Wawawa

How come they haven't released the winners yet?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> How come they haven't released the winners yet?


My guess if if someone had multiple Top 1 wins they'll have to figure out which one to use and which Top 2 will be promoted in its place. Maybe the highest Top 1 score for such a player will be used. Was there someone like that?

----------


## Wawawa

> My guess if if someone had multiple Top 1 wins they'll have to figure out which one to use and which Top 2 will be promoted in its place. Maybe the highest Top 1 score for such a player will be used. Was there someone like that?


It's been ten hours since the contest ended,  it doesn't take that long to do that.

----------


## censorship

> He gave it to me today and said it was for classic wolverine he said he just got it. and no no one else used it as customer support said the code I sent them was a fake and was not even a code for there game.


It may have very well been a valid code at one time. But any code in a booklet that looks like this expired in early 2012, even though toys with the booklets enclosed have been at retail as recently as this year.

This is probably a case of good intentions but missing information.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> It may have very well been a valid code at one time. But any code in a booklet that looks like this expired in early 2012, even though toys with the booklets enclosed have been at retail as recently as this year.
> 
> This is probably a case of good intentions but missing information.


No customer support said the code was a fake/false code that was not for there game some of those codes still work like classic wolverine codes still work.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> You can get a member only hero's badge in a box  Yay


They probably forgot to take the badges out when they upgraded the heroes to agents only.




> When a youtuber is ignoring every single thing you message him send to him everything that is busy? He just came on Skype 10 minutes ago I sent him a pm on Skype and he then immediately went offline, so your saying to me that, that is just him being busy?


No. That is him sick of you harassing him. You said that you were contacting him every hour at one point? That is just ridiculous. He was obviously trying to get you the code, which isn't easy to find these days. If I were him, I'd have told you you could take the Armored Spidey code which was what the contest was for or just shove it. Seriously. Why would you enter a contest for one prize, and then get pissed off the guy doesn't have something he never promised in the first place to give you? It reeks of entitlement.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> No. That is him sick of you harassing him. You said that you were contacting him every hour at one point? That is just ridiculous. He was obviously trying to get you the code, which isn't easy to find these days. If I were him, I'd have told you you could take the Armored Spidey code which was what the contest was for or just shove it. Seriously. Why would you enter a contest for one prize, and then get pissed off the guy doesn't have something he never promised in the first place to give you? It reeks of entitlement.


I sent him 5 messages on the first day I won once every hour that was meh then I sent 1 message per day up until today when he then said he had my code gave me it, I entered it it said there was a problem and to contact costumer support which I then did and they then said the code was a fake, MrGamesRus told me it was gazillions fault and they must have deactivated the code and I then said do you have the armored spider-man code still he said yes I asked him for it he then went offline and I have not heard from him since which this was about 9 hours ago, I only got pissed at MrGamesRus when when he tried to tell me it was gazillions fault the code wasn't working.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I sent him 5 messages on the first day I won once every hour that was meh then I sent 1 message per day up until today when he then said he had my code gave me it, I entered it it said there was a problem and to contact costumer support which I then did and they then said the code was a fake, MrGamesRus told me it was gazillions fault and they must have deactivated the code and I then said do you have the armored spider-man code still he said yes I asked him for it he then went offline and I have not heard from him since which this was about 9 hours ago, I only got pissed at MrGamesRus when when he tried to tell me it was gazillions fault the code wasn't working.


And that doesn't seem excessive to you? When you knew he didn't have a Wolverine code yet, but was kind enough to try to find one for you? Even though that wasn't the promised prize at all? 

You were completely obnoxious and bitching about him _long_ before he tried to get you off his back with the "fake code." It's pretty much all I've seen in this thread for the past three days. Does this not ring a bell?
baw.jpg
Because the time stamp on that is an hour before he even gave you a code. Much less claimed Gaz was the reason it didn't work.

----------


## Megatron

> So MrGamesRus responded on Skype and told me I better quit complaining on his videos then said he doesn't live in the USA that's why he doesn't have the prize for me yet. Eeeh Im probably just gonna tell him to drop it.


Well, he promised you an armoured spiderman code in the contest so he is actually going beyond what he has to by finding the other code for you.  He could just say that he promised the spidey code and you got it.  He really doesn't have to get you a wolvie code.

----------


## Megatron

> No. That is him sick of you harassing him. You said that you were contacting him every hour at one point? That is just ridiculous. He was obviously trying to get you the code, which isn't easy to find these days. If I were him, I'd have told you you could take the Armored Spidey code which was what the contest was for or just shove it. Seriously. Why would you enter a contest for one prize, and then get pissed off the guy doesn't have something he never promised in the first place to give you? It reeks of entitlement.





> And that doesn't seem excessive to you? When you knew he didn't have a Wolverine code yet, but was kind enough to try to find one for you? Even though that wasn't the promised prize at all? 
> 
> You were completely obnoxious and bitching about him _long_ before he tried to get you off his back with the "fake code." It's pretty much all I've seen in this thread for the past three days. Does this not ring a bell?
> [ATTACH=CONFIG]7366[/ATTACH
> Because the time stamp on that is an hour before he even gave you a code. Much less claimed Gaz was the reason it didn't work.


Exactly.  I agree.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> No customer support said the code was a fake/false code that was not for there game some of those codes still work like classic wolverine codes still work.


 I found a Classic Wolverine code last year at the beach and it worked fine for me.
And the sale hero today is Cap Stealth Suit get him while you can

----------


## Stormhawk

> Thanks for all the replies. I just tried it. works great. FFF rules!!!!


So uh... I don't have FFF... I built destroyer first.  Might have been a mistake there.  I could use some pointers on how to collect fire elements... and maybe other crafting items.  Has there been a definitive guide?

----------


## Xapto

> I found a Classic Wolverine code last year at the beach and it worked fine for me.
> And the sale hero today is Cap Stealth Suit get him while you can


I got Classic Wolverine in a Sabertooth box c;

----------


## Charles LePage

> I found a Classic Wolverine code last year at the beach and it worked fine for me.


All I ever find at the beach is sand and shells.  I want to take a vacation and go to the SHSO Code Beach.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> All I ever find at the beach is sand and shells.  I want to take a vacation and go to the SHSO Code Beach.


I found it at a store at the beach lol. It didntwash up on shore while I was walking

----------


## Xapto

> I found a Classic Wolverine code last year at the beach and it worked fine for me.
> And the sale hero today is Cap Stealth Suit get him while you can


I need to stop buying boxes and go after the Hero on Sale xD

EDIT: thought I was editing my other comment. oops  :Embarrassment:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> So uh... I don't have FFF... I built destroyer first.  Might have been a mistake there.  I could use some pointers on how to collect fire elements... and maybe other crafting items.  Has there been a definitive guide?


Here you go

Zones:

All Zones: Diamond Dust, Astral Shards, Adamantium Fragments, Pym Particles
Asgard: Uru Dust, Dark Energy Motes
Baxter Plaza: Psychic Residue, Unstable Matter
Daily Bugle: Symbiote Drops, Mutagen Solution.
Villainville: Mechanical Bolts, Vishanti Thread 

Mayhem Missions:
Dr. Octopus - Mechanical Part, Antimetal, Shadows, Unstable molecules, Dark Energy Motes
Green Goblin - Diamond Dust, Antimetal, Mutagen solution, Mechanical parts.
Venom - Mechanical Part, Mutagen Solution, Antimetal.

Abomination - Mechanical Part, Antimetal, Gamma Spark, Mutagen solution, Psychic Liquid.
Dr. Doom - Cosmic Energy, Unstable Matter, Vishanti wisp, Antimetal.
 MODOK - Mutagen Solution, Antimetal, Gamma Spark, Unstable Matter, Psychic Liquid.

Enchantress - Snowflake, Astral Shard, Elemental Sparks, Cosmic energy.
Loki (Avengers) - Snowflake, Cosmic Energy, psychic liquid, Dark Energy Motes.
Loki (Classic) - Snowflake, Uru Coins, Elemental Sparks, Cosmic energy, Antimetal.

Annihilus - Shadows, Cosmic Energy, Mutagen solution, unstable molecules, Antimetal 
Mole Man - Diamond Dust, Mutagen Solution, Antimetal
Super Skrull - Psychic Liquid, Elemental Sparks, Shadow, Dark Energy motes, Antimetal, Cosmic Energy

Missions:

A Thousand Apples a day - Elemental Flames, Ice Crystals
 Abomination Obliteration - Omnium Ingot, Psychic Solution
 All for Jugger-Naught - Omnium Ingot, Negative sparks, Vishanti Thread
 Attack Of The Iron - Mechanical Parts, Mechanical Frames, Mutagen Mists
 Bombs Away - Omnium Ingot
 Breezy Riders - Mechanical Frames
 Claw And Disorder - Mechanical Frames
 Creatures Of The Night: Negative Sparks, Vishanti Thread, Omnium Ingot
 Creatures Of The Night Crisis: Vishanti Thread
 Dormammu Mia! - Elemental Flames 
Extremis Measures - Omnium Ingot, Negative Spark, Unstable Atoms
 Flat broke and rusted - Mecanical Frame
 Flame On (And On And On And On) - Omnium Ingot
Freezer Burn: Ice Crystal, Dark Energy Balls, Elemental Flames
 Hail to the Kingpin?! - Omnium Ingot, Mechanical Frames, rough diamonds
 He's Baack - Cosmic Charge, Dark Energy Balls
 Hit the Bullseye (Please) - Negative Sparks
 Home invasion: Mechanical frames 
Lizard-Ous To Your Health: Mutagen Mist, Omnium ingot
Loki?: Dark Energy Balls, Ice Crystals
 Magneteors: Cosmic Charge
MODOK Madness: Gamma Burst
MODOK Madness Crisis: Gamma Burst, Psychic Solution
 Modok mo problems - Omnium Ingot
 Monster Smash!: Astral Crystals, Dark Energy Balls, Omnium Ingot, Vishanti Thread
 Ock It To Me: Unstable Atoms
 Onslaught Onslaught - Psychic Solution
 Repellant Bugs: Negative Sparks
 Seeking Sneaky Mystique: Unstable Atoms
Send In The Clone-Bots Cosmic Energy
 Skull and Void! - Cosmic Charge 
Strike Of The Spider-Foes! - Mechanical Frames, Mutagen Mist
 Super Sized and Magnitized - Omnium Ingot
 Symbi-Oh-No - Symbiote Extract, Omnium Ingot
The Gods of Thunder? - Ice Crystals, Elemental Flame, Uru Plates, Uru Ingots
Time To Take A.I.M.!: Astral Crystal, Gamma Burst.
 Time To Take A.I.M.! Crisis: Vibranium Ore,
 U Turned: Out the Lights Omnium Ingot
 Un-Secret Invasion: Omnium Ingot, Cosmic Charge, Elemental Flames
Unstoppa-Skrull : Gamma Burst, Omnium Ingot, Unstable Atoms, Unstable Matter
 Very Bad Breath: Omnium Ingot
 We Run in Peace: Omnium Ingot
 Wen-Di-Go Away!: Vishanti Thread, Omnium Ingot, Psychic Solution
 Wen-Di-Go Away! CRISIS: Vishanti Thread
 Whack-A-Mole Man: Omnium Ingot, Mechanical Frames


Daily missions: Mutagen mist, Cosmic energy, psychic liquid

Vibranium Ore: From getting Adamantium on Crisis Missions.

Also acquiring the Junkyard Dog sidekick can be of help. If you craft his silver badge, it will cause him to gather parts that are around you with greater ease. While his gold badge will cause him to craft additional parts that can be found in the zone that you are currently in at a rate of 1 per minute.

Also Gaz said they will add the location of where to get certain parts eventually

----------


## Ace

> I found it at a store at the beach lol. It didntwash up on shore while I was walking


Aww man, was just about to ask you for the name of that beach where codes get washed up but then you said store lol  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Ravin' Ray

So I'm now on top of the piano as my alt in DB coz the square can get so crowded, I can't play missions as I'm busy at home, just switching heroes every 5 minutes to megacollect. If you see someone there that's me, lol.  :Big Grin:

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> And the sale hero today is Cap Stealth Suit get him while you can


Ohhh I got him.  Calling in those SHIELD agents with him is simply awesome.  Heroes that summon other characters are so much fun.

----------


## Xapto

> Ohhh I got him.  Calling in those SHIELD agents with him is simply awesome.  Heroes that summon other characters are so much fun.


In Enchantress's mission I like to eat a golden apple and then spam Agent Coulson's Heroup  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Ohhh I got him.  Calling in those SHIELD agents with him is simply awesome.  Heroes that summon other characters are so much fun.


I'd like Doom, Cap SS and Coulson to HU at the same time just to watch the fun. And then have Sue surround them with force fields just for kicks.

----------


## Ace

> In Enchantress's mission I like to eat a golden apple and then spam Agent Coulson's Heroup


I do the same thing, but with Cap  :Smile: .
Edit: Ray on my screen you're on the ground.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> So I'm now on top of the piano as my alt in DB coz the square can get so crowded, I can't play missions as I'm busy at home, just switching heroes every 5 minutes to megacollect. If you see someone there that's me, lol.


I seeeeeeeeeeee you.

I was going to work on deck builds, but somehow I ended up mega-collecting/poking impy while lost in the Kardashians tag on tumblr. I am human filth. OTL

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> I'd like Doom, Cap SS and Coulson to HU at the same time just to watch the fun. And then have Sue surround them with force fields just for kicks.


Yeah, I was watching a video of a boss battle and someone called like 8 SHIELD agents and then called Ultron.  Flippin insane! lol

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Yeah, I was watching a video of a boss battle and someone called like 8 SHIELD agents and then called Ultron.  Flippin insane! lol


Was it Golfmansuper?

----------


## Carmaicol

> Yeah, I was watching a video of a boss battle and someone called like 8 SHIELD agents and then called Ultron.  Flippin insane! lol


If you play Wendigo you could add 6 or 7 of them istead of Ultron. THAT'S a party.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I need to stop buying boxes and go after the Hero on Sale xD
> 
> EDIT: thought I was editing my other comment. oops


I hate myself too!I had 3000 fractals yesterday and I couldn't help it spend them on saber tooth boxes as I have all box heroes hoping to get classic wolverine!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Well, now we got an explanation for the delay of the winners' announcement:



> Listen up Squaddies, 
> 
>  I will post the winners of the Survivor Weekend Challenge as soon as I determine there was no cheating involved!
> 
>  - Commander Herald Puma


https://www.facebook.com/SuperHeroSq...11587172210104

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Well, now we got an explanation for the delay of the winners' announcement:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SuperHeroSq...11587172210104


I feel bad for the people who have to go through game logs to determine how someone cheated. I wonder how many "instead of Electro you get banned for cheating" notes Gaz will issue...

----------


## Charles LePage

> I feel bad for the people who have to go through game logs to determine how someone cheated. I wonder how many "instead of Electro you get banned for cheating" notes Gaz will issue...


My question is: how do you cheat on SHSO?   I don't even see how it is possible.

----------


## Wawawa

> My question is: how do you cheat on SHSO?   I don't even see how it is possible.


I don't think they cheat,  I think they just take advantage of glitches during missions,  which is considered cheating during a competitive contest..

----------


## Charles LePage

> I don't think they cheat,  I think they just take advantage of glitches during missions,  which is considered cheating during a competitive contest..


Ah, I see.  I'm just not clever enough to do something like that.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> My question is: how do you cheat on SHSO?   I don't even see how it is possible.


Ahemm! There are a few tools that we discussed earlier in the thread! Also 1 million in monster smash doesnt seem to be very easy to attain without cheating!

----------


## CenturianSpy

<chuckles> Is Gaz guilty of "bait and switch"?

----------


## Raven

> I hate myself too!I had 3000 fractals yesterday and I couldn't help it spend them on saber tooth boxes as I have all box heroes hoping to get classic wolverine!


I'm spending 10K fractals weekly just to get rare cards from mystery boxes now, I've got every hero except gold ultron. I'm actually looking forward to the next box hero to be released so I can  somewhat justify buying them to myself.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I'm spending 10K fractals weekly just to get rare cards from mystery boxes now, I've got every hero except gold ultron. I'm actually looking forward to the next box hero to be released so I can  somewhat justify buying them to myself.


me too! I really hope electro is in a box! So i could get a reason to buying boxes

Edit: What is the strikethrough tag labelled as?

----------


## censorship

My prediction is that, if we don't get a mission this week, it's going to be Electro next week in the store, and 

*spoilers:*
the Click For Spoiler
*end of spoilers* this week.


But it's all coming eventually, and I'm really just eager now to see how they tackled GOTG in the game.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Look who is close to Overachiever 

I think he will hit it today or tomorrow

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Look who is close to Overachiever 
> 
> I think he will hit it today or tomorrow


It'll take me weeks...

----------


## sylvestro1299

Yay i won the winter challenge! Guess how thats right card games! Thanks a lot for your tips Tyrannical Mason!

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I don't think they cheat,  I think they just take advantage of glitches during missions,  which is considered cheating during a competitive contest..


800k in Monster Smash is definitely impossible to get, also the both When Titan Clash solo scores are hard to beliave, it's very hard to get 70k solo, in my opinion they are multiplayer scores, and the players crash (or leave to help someone get solo scores) what is not fair in my opinion, I sent this to gaz a long time ago already, if people leave the mission and someone finish alone, the scores should keep as multiplayer

----------


## sylvestro1299

> 800k in Monster Smash is definitely impossible to get, also the both When Titan Clash solo scores are hard to beliave, it's very hard to get 70k solo, in my opinion they are multiplayer scores, and the players crash (or leave to help someone get solo scores) what is not fair in my opinion, I sent this to gaz a long time ago already, if people leave the mission and someone finish alone, the scores should keep as multiplayer


still 800k thats impossible even with multiplayer!

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

I have to say, I hope that if Groot is released during GOTG month, that he comes with his movie dance. Anything less would be highly disappointing.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> still 800k thats impossible even with multiplayer!


Yeah, the multiplayer thing I said only for When Titans Clash

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Yay i won the winter challenge! Guess how thats right card games! Thanks a lot for your tips Tyrannical Mason!


LOL, you're welcome my friend, congrats!!!!

----------


## sylvestro1299

Just a question of curiosity! What happens if you use all 84000 of monkey kings hairs?

----------


## sylvestro1299

now to poke impy and chase thieves!

----------


## Carmaicol

I didn't saw it in the wiki. Nice card.

----------


## Wawawa

Well they still haven't posted the winners so it must be hard work to find out. On the other hand who should i buy Abomination, Anti-Venom, Mystique, Iron Fist, Magneto, OR buy mystery boxes ( i have bad luck still no mystery hero and over 30 tries) OR wait for punisher to be hero of the day.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I didn't saw it in the wiki. Nice card.


Nice catch. It's on the wiki now. Thanks!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Well they still haven't posted the winners so it must be hard work to find out. On the other hand who should i buy Abomination, Anti-Venom, Mystique, Iron Fist, Magneto, OR buy mystery boxes ( i have bad luck still no mystery hero and over 30 tries) OR wait for punisher to be hero of the day.


If it's a RETIRED hero you want, make sure you have enough fractals for the August sale...and I like Abomination best of those characters, but, I'm a biased Hulk fan.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Nice catch. It's on the wiki now. Thanks!


Wow! I was hoping that card would be monopolized by me  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Well they still haven't posted the winners so it must be hard work to find out. On the other hand who should i buy Abomination, Anti-Venom, Mystique, Iron Fist, Magneto, OR buy mystery boxes ( i have bad luck still no mystery hero and over 30 tries) OR wait for punisher to be hero of the day.


Mystique you can never have enough heavy damage dealers! Also she can be a sentinel killer if used right only with her basic attacks without clicking more than once!
Magneto cuz his p2is so fun!! Also he is a pretty decent guy

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Regular Thor
for 80 gold
is in the store
Yeah, I'm sold!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Regular Thor
> for 800 gold
> is in the store
> Yeah, I'm sold!


Please tell me you mean fractals!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Please tell me you mean fractals!


Oh yeah, 800 fractals or 80 gold. Fixed.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Oh yeah, 800 fractals or 80 gold. Fixed.


I am totally getting him in that case!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Regular Thor
> for 80 gold
> is in the store
> Yeah, I'm sold!


Obviously I have him. And have him maxed. Because Thor. But I did it mostly through card games. For a god, he is insanely undepowered. And his HU is _terrible_.

Avengers Thor is almost as awful to play missions as. I have no clue why he's agents only, now.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Obviously I have him. And have him maxed. Because Thor. But I did it mostly through card games. For a god, he is insanely undepowered. And his HU is _terrible_.
> 
> Avengers Thor is almost as awful to play missions as. I have no clue why he's agents only, now.


On the contrary I find avengers Thor quite fun and I love how in his basic combo he slams the ground for good damage and throws his hammer for better damage and stun also his hero up is pretty quick! Him and hulk are my favorite avengers!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Only bought Thor because he's retired and cheap. I'll just Mega Collect his way up :P

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Avengers Thor is almost as awful to play missions as. I have no clue why he's agents only, now.


All the MCU "Avenger" heroes were made agent-only and some swapped out with their variants, like Ultimate Thor and Black Widow.

And… my alt Fire Prince Duck is now once again a non-agent. I'll miss all the perks: the 4× fractals, bonus XP, 2× crafting parts. So now earning fractals is 4× slower now, or rather back to normal. <sigh> Oh well. My five straight weeks of membership were immensely successful. I don't know if anyone else has had the sheer luck of winning that many straight weeks of membership absolutely free. I was able to clean out the store of all agent heroes, sidekicks and badges, including Agent Venom. and now built up my fractal reserve for hopefully the whole of the August daily sale. My neglected agent account can now get some TLC.

----------


## CaptainMarvell

I actually like all the Thor's.  The regular Thor that's on sale now is a good stress reliever for me.  He just smashes everything with his hammer.  His HeroUp got buffed, so they do the little dance thing then explode for a decent amount of damage.  My favorite is the Modern Armor (or Battle Armor) Thor.  He's a good mix of all the Thors.

Also, is anyone else still having trouble moving to different zones or missions?  We had this problem in a big way a couple weeks ago with trying to get into Villainville.  Every now and then whenever I try to switch zones or when I get invited to a mission, it locks up and says the Unity Player has stopped responding.  I'll probably just delete everything and re-install, but was wondering if anyone else was still having trouble.

----------


## Ace

> Only bought Thor because he's retired and cheap. I'll just Mega Collect his way up :P


Yup same here, after I bought him I got the Token Master Achievement complete from two heroes so I made back what I spent in no time  :Smile: .

----------


## Carmaicol

> I actually like all the Thor's.  The regular Thor that's on sale now is a good stress reliever for me.  He just smashes everything with his hammer.  His HeroUp got buffed, so they do the little dance thing then explode for a decent amount of damage.  My favorite is the Modern Armor (or Battle Armor) Thor.  He's a good mix of all the Thors.
> 
> Also, is anyone else still having trouble moving to different zones or missions?  We had this problem in a big way a couple weeks ago with trying to get into Villainville.  Every now and then whenever I try to switch zones or when I get invited to a mission, it locks up and says the Unity Player has stopped responding.  I'll probably just delete everything and re-install, but was wondering if anyone else was still having trouble.


For the past two days if I've been playing for more than 30 minutes the unity player crashes if:

- I get a friend invite
- Play a mayhem mission
- Got a mission invite
- Try to play a card game

Lots of 102 and 103 errors too. I did find 18 golden fractals in a row in DB yesterday, in the same place for each character.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

A few days ago I got Falcons badge and while playing him I realised he isn't that bad at all!  :EEK!:  His HeroUp can hit up to 7 times.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> A few days ago I got Falcons badge and while playing him I realised he isn't that bad at all!  His HeroUp can hit up to 7 times.


That's because he was one recently buffed, he wasn't that good before the buff

----------


## PhantCowboy



----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> 


You're catching up to me in levels.

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> For the past two days if I've been playing for more than 30 minutes the unity player crashes if:
> 
> - I get a friend invite
> - Play a mayhem mission
> - Got a mission invite
> - Try to play a card game
> 
> Lots of 102 and 103 errors too. I did find 18 golden fractals in a row in DB yesterday, in the same place for each character.


Okay good.  Well... not good, but good that its not just me.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I actually like all the Thor's.  The regular Thor that's on sale now is a good stress reliever for me.  He just smashes everything with his hammer.  His HeroUp got buffed, so they do the little dance thing then explode for a decent amount of damage.  My favorite is the Modern Armor (or Battle Armor) Thor.  He's a good mix of all the Thors.
> 
> Also, is anyone else still having trouble moving to different zones or missions?  We had this problem in a big way a couple weeks ago with trying to get into Villainville.  Every now and then whenever I try to switch zones or when I get invited to a mission, it locks up and says the Unity Player has stopped responding.  I'll probably just delete everything and re-install, but was wondering if anyone else was still having trouble.


Zones are no problem for me.
Trouble bots are.
None in DB.
Few in Villianville
Few in Baxter
Just a few more in Asgard.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Lol I was in Asgard collecting tokens for Ultimate Thor and I walked through some water and Thor said "Ahh the cleanliness of this water is without equal, except in Asgard of course."
Lol :P

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Lol I was in Asgard collecting tokens for Ultimate Thor and I walked through some water and Thor said "Ahh the cleanliness of this water is without equal, except in Asgard of course."
> Lol :P


We can pretend he is talking about Asgard from the Ultimate Universe.  :Wink:

----------


## PhantCowboy

Does anyone know if there will be an Update today?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Does anyone know if there will be an Update today?


I hope its for the mission Electro should wait till winners are declared!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Ok, character buying time...

Archangel. Loki, or Iron Mark Mark 42? Opinions?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Ok, character buying time...
> 
> Archangel. Loki, or Iron Mark Mark 42? Opinions?


I only have Loki among them and mark 42 on the other account! I would say Loki as he is the second best character in my arsenal (thats right superior spidey replaced him)!
Loki:Pros: Has a super awesome hero up! Can heal and reduce incoming damage! Last basic attack has a cool animation!
       Cons: Weak basic attacks and not so strong first PU
Archangel: Pros: Pretty good Basic attacks! Very strong first power attack! Good HU with nice animation! Heals and increases damage
                Cons: Really have none since i dont have him
Mark 42: Pros: Good basic attacks! 
             Cons: Well he is meh compared to the others!

Loki should be your choice!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I only have Loki among them and mark 42 on the other account! I would say Loki as he is the second best character in my arsenal (thats right superior spidey replaced him)!
> Loki:Pros: Has a super awesome hero up! Can heal and reduce incoming damage! Last basic attack has a cool animation!
>        Cons: Weak basic attacks and not so strong first PU
> Archangel: Pros: Pretty good Basic attacks! Very strong first power attack! Good HU with nice animation! Heals and increases damage
>                 Cons: Really have none since i dont have him
> Mark 42: Pros: Good basic attacks! 
>              Cons: Well he is meh compared to the others!
> 
> Loki should be your choice!


Cool thanks.

----------


## Raven

> Ok, character buying time...
> 
> Archangel. Loki, or Iron Mark Mark 42? Opinions?


Loki I don't personally like because his combo is bad and often misses on the last attack. His combo healing/shield P2 and massive HU make him the favorite of many in survival missions though.

Iron Mark 42 is just another Iron Man, nothing really stands out to make him that much different, better or worse than the others. I'd pass on him until there isn't much else left to buy.

Archangel is easily one of my favorites. Love his combo, it hits multiple enemies around him and is strong. He has healing, his P1 is a great ranged attack which is handy to have for a melee hero and his HU is decent.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Loki I don't personally like because his combo is bad and often misses on the last attack. His combo healing/shield P2 and massive HU make him the favorite of many in survival missions though.
> 
> Iron Mark 42 is just another Iron Man, nothing really stands out to make him that much different, better or worse than the others. I'd pass on him until there isn't much else left to buy.
> 
> Archangel is easily one of my favorites. Love his combo, it hits multiple enemies around him and is strong. He has healing, his P1 is a great ranged attack which is handy to have for a melee hero and his HU is decent.



Ok now more to think about, any one else have an opinion they would like to share?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Ok, character buying time...
> 
> Archangel. Loki, or Iron Mark Mark 42? Opinions?


Loki > Archangel > MK42

----------


## CenturianSpy

On August 26th the U.S. will celebrate Women's Equality Day. In honor of this I will present a list on our "Most Wanted" page on that day. Usually, me and my nephew pick who will be on the list. This time, we're mixing it up by allowing everyone to vote on who should be in the Top 12. Please take a few moments to fill out a quick survey here: SHSO Missing Heroines. Thanks for your time and voting ends on the 24th. Special "Thanks!" to Magenta for the idea.

----------


## Carmaicol

No Captain Marvel in your survey, Spy?

Apparently, I'm willing to try 4 heroines boxes (Dazzler, X-23, Sif, Mockingbird).

----------


## Raven

> Apparently, I'm willing to try 4 heroines boxes (Dazzler, X-23, Sif, Mockingbird).


I just spat coffee all over my monitor and keyboard - best laugh of the week  :Big Grin:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> No Captain Marvel in your survey, Spy?
> 
> Apparently, I'm willing to try 4 heroines boxes (Dazzler, X-23, Sif, Mockingbird).





> I just spat coffee all over my monitor and keyboard - best laugh of the week


LOL, Iguana you wicked wicked boy!!!!! ha ha ha!!!!

----------


## Shadow

> I hope its for the mission Electro should wait till winners are declared!


Who cares.
Electro > Mission

----------


## CenturianSpy

> No Captain Marvel in your survey, Spy?
> 
> Apparently, I'm willing to try 4 heroines boxes (Dazzler, X-23, Sif, Mockingbird).


Monica Rambeau is in there...ohhh, you talking about Carol?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Who cares.
> Electro > Mission


with the huge amounts of heroes i have to lvl and how bored I am of these current missions!
New mission > Electro

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> with the huge amounts of heroes i have to lvl and how bored I am of these current missions!
> New mission > Electro


I feel the same way.  BTW, is anyone else wondering how much the new mission will cost?  It will be the first new mission after the recharge update, so I wonder if it will be as cheap as the rest.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> with the huge amounts of heroes i have to lvl and *how bored I am of these current missions!*


<chuckles> Have you tried "Hit the Bullseye! (Please)"

----------


## sylvestro1299

> <chuckles> Have you tried "Hit the Bullseye! (Please)"


Oh my god! No those memories!  I memorized that mission too well!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Oh my god! No those memories!  I memorized that mission too well!


I used to do Creatures of the Night EVERY single time I got a new hero to test out their powers and everything else. I've stopped playing it as much because it doesn't give enough XP anymore, only 225 instead of its previous 450. :Frown:  Anyway, I agree we need a lot more missions I'm getting tired of playing the ones we have.

----------


## Raven

> I used to do Creatures of the Night EVERY single time I got a new hero to test out their powers and everything else. I've stopped playing it as much because it doesn't give enough XP anymore, only 225 instead of its previous 450. Anyway, I agree we need a lot more missions I'm getting tired of playing the ones we have.


I'd like to see more variety in new missions, maybe another giant boss like FFF (Galactus?), multiple bosses like the Ymir and Surtur mission, or something like the skrull missions with timed rockets to destroy or computer consoles to activate. Defending citizens from bad guys would be good, keep them all alive for adamantium etc.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I moved to the Baxter Plaza and found a new resting place, and this is what I got:

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> I moved to the Baxter Plaza and found a new resting place, and this is what I got:


Nice, and if you use someone who has a super jump you can get even higher.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Nice, and if you use someone who has a super jump you can get even higher.


I've tried it with my Hulks, but I keep bumping their heads on the upper ledge when I jump from the lower ledge. It is possible to fall and catch it from the viewdeck but the timing has to be perfect. But I got a laugh seeing FFF's tail grow out of Goliath's butt.

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> I've tried it with my Hulks, but I keep bumping their heads on the upper ledge when I jump from the lower ledge. It is possible to fall and catch it from the viewdeck but the timing has to be perfect. But I got a laugh seeing FFF's tail grow out of Goliath's butt.


Yeah it is possible to get to the higher level but you're right, it does have to be timed well

----------


## Wawawa

> I'd like to see more variety in new missions, maybe another giant boss like FFF (Galactus?), multiple bosses like the Ymir and Surtur mission, or something like the skrull missions with timed rockets to destroy or computer consoles to activate. Defending citizens from bad guys would be good, keep them all alive for adamantium etc.


Exactly,  right now most of the missions are the same,  defeat minions continue to boss battle and defeat boss.  They should make it so there are misson in which your objective is different eg protect the citizens as they move there way along  the city,  or try to find 5 hidden golden fractals in the mission(you'll be able to go back in the mission to search for it and you'll fight to  boss after) or there could be a time mission in which you have to stop a bomb before it explodes.  

Forget about adding new characters,and sidekicks, they should improve the game as is.  They could even go beyond and let people fly for a few seconds using ppl who can fly instead of clicking on boring hotshots. Or have more than one combo and HU.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Yeah it is possible to get to the higher level but you're right, it does have to be timed well


And I just did. The game started to lag so falling was slow and I was able to maneuver Torch into place.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Just giving the night time crowd a heads up and ask them to participate in the SHSO Missing Heroine survey. Link in my signature.

----------


## Xapto

I finally got every boxed Hero/Villain  :Big Grin: 

Now I have no reason to buy boxes! xD




> Just giving the night time crowd a heads up and ask them to participate in the SHSO Missing Heroine survey. Link in my signature.


I have no idea who most of those people are. I've never really read most of the comics except for Avengers,Spider-Man,Iron Man from #1 - to wherever I stopped.

----------


## Maven

> Anyway, I agree we need a lot more missions I'm getting tired of playing the ones we have.


I think the number of missions is just fine for now with the quite grandiose 'Get Adamantium with 150 heroes.' achievement attached to each and every one of them, regular AND Crisis. The only way I would be for more missions is if Dr. Doom would be given at least two-three more non-survival missions to catch up with or surpass Magneto. If anything is a crime with the missions in this game, it's Doom, THE supreme villain of the Marvel Universe's ridiculous lack of them.

----------


## sylvestro1299

That moment when you have only elemental blocks (i had 9 on this deck and six of them should up)

----------


## CenturianSpy

> That moment when you have only energy blocks (i had 9 on this deck and six of them should up)


That moment when someone posts their deck during a card tourney.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> That moment when someone posts their deck during a card tourney.


its an unfinished deck so i dont mind! Also I dont intend to break my loosing streak  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Edit: also a noob mistake! I may or may not have provided false information (its one of those things a noob says just so he feels smarter but fools no one  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## Pyrebomb

> On the contrary I find avengers Thor quite fun and I love how in his basic combo he slams the ground for good damage and throws his hammer for better damage and stun also his hero up is pretty quick! Him and hulk are my favorite avengers!


I greatly prefer ranged heroes to melee types, so it is probably that bias getting in the way. Classic Thor is my fave Thor for that reason, though Battle Armor Thor is close. He's just not quite as fun in zones. Ultimates Thor is still my favorite for that. He says the most ridiculous things. And I think I liked playing him in missions, but it's been so long since I maxed him I honestly can't really remember.




> I actually like all the Thor's.  The regular Thor that's on sale now is a good stress reliever for me.  He just smashes everything with his hammer.  His HeroUp got buffed, so they do the little dance thing then explode for a decent amount of damage.  My favorite is the Modern Armor (or Battle Armor) Thor.  He's a good mix of all the Thors.


His HU does damage, now? I might have to give him a second chance. After I level all of these other heroes. @_@




> Lol I was in Asgard collecting tokens for Ultimate Thor and I walked through some water and Thor said "Ahh the cleanliness of this water is without equal, except in Asgard of course."
> Lol :P


Nothing amuses me more than taking Avengers Thor to Asgard and having him poke statues of himself. "I see nothing interesting about this." Good to know you're completely unimpressed by yourself. (It's even funnier because all of his sayings are really cocky jackass things to say. Because he is technically Thor Thor, not Avengers Thor. Ugh, that bugs me to no end.)

Close second is making Loki try to pick up the heaviest ball in Asgard and watching him cry when he fails. I do love making Loki cry.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Close second is making Loki try to pick up the heaviest ball in Asgard and watching him cry when he fails. I do love making Loki cry.


Why? Why do you hate him so much? He is just a weakling whose cunning isn't that impressive as he constantly gets beat and is  a poor excuse of a frost giant/asgardian

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Armored Spider-Man is today's hero everyday sale he is available for 240 Gold or 2,400 fractals.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Armored Spider-Man is today's hero everyday sale he is available for 240 Gold or 2,400 fractals.


Kinf of sucks, they just had him on sale for a week. I was hoping for Spider-Woman. Still got lots of the month left  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Kind of sucks, they just had him on sale for a week. I was hoping for Spider-Woman.


That was for agents as the weekly Featured Hero, if I'm not mistaken. Jessica is now the weekly hero.

----------


## PhantCowboy

WHOOOOP

----------


## CaptainMarvell

Remember back when Armored Spidey was insanely rare and if you saw him running around in the zones it was like finding big foot or the loch ness monster?  lol  Good times.  I totally bought him.  Thank God for my huge war chest of fractals, I'm buying characters like crazy right now.

----------


## Xapto

Since I've gotten all the boxed Hero/Villains I got the achievement and 1000 fractles but the fractles don't appear to be in my account, has anyone had that problem? This has happened with 2 other achievements one for 1000 fractles and another for 100.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Ok so I checked this Achievement a few days ago to see how close I had 72 completed
 after I checked it I went to play some card quests
I won I think 25/27 but when I went back and checked

Nothing changed

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Every time I use Hulkbuster Iron Mans third power emote he stops immediately when he touches an enemy. It's pissing me off!

----------


## Charles LePage

> Every time I use Hulkbuster Iron Mans third power emote he stops immediately when he touches an enemy. It's pissing me off!


You should send a ticket.

----------


## Raven

> Ok so I checked this Achievement a few days ago to see how close I had 72 completed
>  after I checked it I went to play some card quests
> I won I think 25/27 but when I went back and checked
> 
> Nothing changed


My card game achievement for PVP hasn't budged from 7 wins since we started up the league either, and I've won 6 games in that so far, plus a few more outside the league.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Since I've gotten all the boxed Hero/Villains I got the achievement and 1000 fractles but the fractles don't appear to be in my account, has anyone had that problem? This has happened with 2 other achievements one for 1000 fractles and another for 100.


I didn't get the 1000 fractals for 100 mystery boxes opened and when I sent a ticket CS sent me regrets but no reward.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> WHOOOOP


Good thing I already have both!

----------


## millsfan

I noticed something interesting.  
This game is made to be like the Super Hero Up Squad TV Show.......how is there NOT a mission VS Dark Surfer..Or a Thanos Mission?

Initially We all wanted more characters, yet I think now we have many and more to come..I think they should release missions with boss versions of the characters they make in missions.  It's weird how electro, mysterio act as playable characters in boss battles.  I think some new missions would be cool.  Some can be made shorter and some longer, most of the new missions have been longer, WHICH is Ok but must of the time people prefer missions that are decent time and give 450 xp.  

Anyone think XP in things like card games or arcade games and survival should give XP based on how long you played?  You can beat up tons of enemies for 40 minutes and only get 450 xp when you could have earned up to 2,000-3,000 xp in that 40 minutes.  Anyone think the survivals should reward you for your time of beating up REALLY DIFFICULT villains?

----------


## Stormhawk

> I think the number of missions is just fine for now with the quite grandiose 'Get Adamantium with 150 heroes.' achievement attached to each and every one of them, regular AND Crisis. The only way I would be for more missions is if Dr. Doom would be given at least two-three more non-survival missions to catch up with or surpass Magneto. If anything is a crime with the missions in this game, it's Doom, THE supreme villain of the Marvel Universe's ridiculous lack of them.


Yeah there should be more Doom missions, for awhile there were rumors of a Latveria zone, if they still had some assets for that it could at least inspire an all new level.  They may have never gotten past concept though as we haven't gotten any new zones since then.  I do enjoy the special holiday zones though, Halloween is pretty epic.  :Cool:

----------


## Carmaicol

> Since I've gotten all the boxed Hero/Villains I got the achievement and 1000 fractles but the fractles don't appear to be in my account, has anyone had that problem? This has happened with 2 other achievements one for 1000 fractles and another for 100.


That happened to me when I get DocOck, I did got the 1000 fractals but as soon as I change characters they dissapear. I didn't mind that much since I had just spended 20k+ trying to get Ock...And I didn't even wanted him, he was just the last to finish the achievement.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Why? Why do you hate him so much? He is just a weakling whose cunning isn't that impressive as he constantly gets beat and is  a poor excuse of a frost giant/asgardian


*cackles* Pretty much. I think you were being sarcastic, but for the record, I don't hate him. He's one of my favorite characters. I just get immense satisfaction from watching all of his half-cracked schemes blow up in his face.




> Yeah there should be more Doom missions, for awhile there were rumors of a Latveria zone, if they still had some assets for that it could at least inspire an all new level.  They may have never gotten past concept though as we haven't gotten any new zones since then.  I do enjoy the special holiday zones though, Halloween is pretty epic.


I think Villainville is supposed to be that. But it's really lame and cliche and I wish they did have an _actual_ Latveria instead.

----------


## magenta

> On August 26th the U.S. will celebrate Women's Equality Day. In honor of this I will present a list on our "Most Wanted" page on that day. Usually, me and my nephew pick who will be on the list. This time, we're mixing it up by allowing everyone to vote on who should be in the Top 12. Please take a few moments to fill out a quick survey here: SHSO Missing Heroines. Thanks for your time and voting ends on the 24th. Special "Thanks!" to Magenta for the idea.


Yay! You should send the results to Eric. Also, where's Rachel? Her powers are the same as her mom, but she's still a different character.

----------


## Maven

> Yeah there should be more Doom missions, for awhile there were rumors of a Latveria zone, if they still had some assets for that it could at least inspire an all new level.  They may have never gotten past concept though as we haven't gotten any new zones since then.  I do enjoy the special holiday zones though, Halloween is pretty epic.





> I think Villainville is supposed to be that. But it's really lame and cliche and I wish they did have an _actual_ Latveria instead.


Eggs-xactly, Pyrebomb, AND big time me three about a Latveria zone. In Villainville's slight defense, I do like the atmosphere there when I am running around as Ghost Rider or Moon Knight (my favorite 'street level' characters). And even if it's from stock music AND as long as it doesn't have the sewer music erringly playing over it, the VV overworld theme is reminiscent of Portishead/trip-hop, which I cannot help but find cool. But otherwise, yes, my kingdom for a Latveria zone, as well as an Atlantis zone too, which also never got past concept stage alongside an also proposed Savage Land zone.

----------


## Pyrebomb

*yawns* Any estimate on the maintenance downtime? Only instance I regret not having an FB.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> *yawns* Any estimate on the maintenance downtime? Only instance I regret not having an FB.


You can still check, but you can't comment.


Edit: already down 1-2 hours.

----------


## VictorVonModok

Hello,

My wife and I recently started playing SHSO and during some searches I came upon this thread for information. We found the Wiki page quite helpful as well. I had a few questions about some aspects of the game and hoped some of the knowledgeable players here might have answers.

Is there any websites/posts that give some suggestions on building decks to finish all the card game quests? I've just played the easy missions with whatever cards were available and tend to get beat by the time I reach the third game in a quest line. Also, do you need to make custom decks for the quests or can they be done with a few decent overall decks? Basically, any help with the quest card games would be appreciated.

I've completed all the Solo Conquest achievement missions except the last MODOK Madness Crisis Edition. I attempted this with a level 11 Wolverine and was knocked out in one shot as soon as I got to Doc Ock. Is this meant to be done solo, and if so, do I need to have a level 20 hero for it? Currently my highest are around level 11-12.

In regards to the missions in general, do they have fixed difficulty levels or do they scale with the level of the hero being played?

Thanks very much in advance and feel free to add me to your player list. My SHSO name is King Whistling Butler.

----------


## cpinheir

New missions would be wonderful, with the caveat that they aren't simply old environments using different angles and populated with different villians/bosses. For example, the Blast From The Past mission seems to be the Kingpin mission environment repopulated with different bad guys. I would like to see completely new environments. Savage Land, Microverse, Old West, Arcade's Murderworld, etc etc. I would be glad to see only one new hero a month if it meant the rest of the dev's time was spent cranking out truly new missions. I also liked the idea another poster had about having different mission goals other than defeating a boss....there's lots of possibilities there!

And while I'm here, since nobody answered my question last time I posted it, can someone please tell me what team healer(s) has the largest area of effect? Thx!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Hello,
> 
> My wife and I recently started playing SHSO and during some searches I came upon this thread for information. We found the Wiki page quite helpful as well. I had a few questions about some aspects of the game and hoped some of the knowledgeable players here might have answers.
> 
> Is there any websites/posts that give some suggestions on building decks to finish all the card game quests? I've just played the easy missions with whatever cards were available and tend to get beat by the time I reach the third game in a quest line. Also, do you need to make custom decks for the quests or can they be done with a few decent overall decks? Basically, any help with the quest card games would be appreciated.
> 
> I've completed all the Solo Conquest achievement missions except the last MODOK Madness Crisis Edition. I attempted this with a level 11 Wolverine and was knocked out in one shot as soon as I got to Doc Ock. Is this meant to be done solo, and if so, do I need to have a level 20 hero for it? Currently my highest are around level 11-12.
> 
> In regards to the missions in general, do they have fixed difficulty levels or do they scale with the level of the hero being played?
> ...


The SHSO Hub has a few suggested deck builds, but I'm not sure how good they are. I have a pretty sweet FF deck, and it looks nothing like that. If you're having trouble with a card quest, the best thing to do is to read the tips that come up after you lose. They'll tell you things like "character has very few animal factor cards, so don't bother putting those blocks in your deck" or "character uses lots of energy attacks so make sure you hold some blocks back." You don't have to build decks around the quests. A solid deck and keeping in mind your opponent's build will usually be enough. Of course, if you're just starting out and don't have many good rare cards, you might have to build decks exclusively around the "final boss."

MODOK Madness is entirely beatable solo, or it wouldn't be in the solo conquest chain. I've never tried it with a level 11 hero, but it would probably be do-able with characters like Loki, Falcon EXO-7, etc. But if you're having trouble, buy a badge, and max your hero to 20. Missions don't scale in difficulty according to your character's level.

----------


## VictorVonModok

> The SHSO Hub has a few suggested deck builds, but I'm not sure how good they are. I have a pretty sweet FF deck, and it looks nothing like that. If you're having trouble with a card quest, the best thing to do is to read the tips that come up after you lose. They'll tell you things like "character has very few animal factor cards, so don't bother putting those blocks in your deck" or "character uses lots of energy attacks so make sure you hold some blocks back." You don't have to build decks around the quests. A solid deck and keeping in mind your opponent's build will usually be enough. Of course, if you're just starting out and don't have many good rare cards, you might have to build decks exclusively around the "final boss."
> 
> MODOK Madness is entirely beatable solo, or it wouldn't be in the solo conquest chain. I've never tried it with a level 11 hero, but it would probably be do-able with characters like Loki, Falcon EXO-7, etc. But if you're having trouble, buy a badge, and max your hero to 20. Missions don't scale in difficulty according to your character's level.


Thanks for the prompt reply, Pyrebomb.

Yeah, I don't really have any good cards yet so I'll just pay attention to the hints as you said and go from there.

I have a few badged characters already so I'll just wait to try the Crisis mission again once I level one of them up to 20.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Hello,
> 
> My wife and I recently started playing SHSO and during some searches I came upon this thread for information. We found the Wiki page quite helpful as well. I had a few questions about some aspects of the game and hoped some of the knowledgeable players here might have answers.
> 
> Is there any websites/posts that give some suggestions on building decks to finish all the card game quests? I've just played the easy missions with whatever cards were available and tend to get beat by the time I reach the third game in a quest line. Also, do you need to make custom decks for the quests or can they be done with a few decent overall decks? Basically, any help with the quest card games would be appreciated.
> 
> I've completed all the Solo Conquest achievement missions except the last MODOK Madness Crisis Edition. I attempted this with a level 11 Wolverine and was knocked out in one shot as soon as I got to Doc Ock. Is this meant to be done solo, and if so, do I need to have a level 20 hero for it? Currently my highest are around level 11-12.
> 
> In regards to the missions in general, do they have fixed difficulty levels or do they scale with the level of the hero being played?
> ...



Hello Victor and Wife, This forum has a lot of helpful information and the people/friends here are AWESOME!!
Hope to see you in the game.

----------


## VictorVonModok

> Hello Victor and Wife, This forum has a lot of helpful information and the people/friends here are AWESOME!!
> Hope to see you in the game.


Thanks, Myst Sparrow!

----------


## Neutronium Hunter Ferret

just posted

----------


## Charles LePage

> just posted


I guess they decided who the legitimate winners were?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> And while I'm here, since nobody answered my question last time I posted it, can someone please tell me what team healer(s) has the largest area of effect? Thx!


Indestructible Hulk can heal everyone in the screen, but need to click in a target, all the other healers need to be close to heal

----------


## cpinheir

> Thanks for the prompt reply, Pyrebomb.
> 
> Yeah, I don't really have any good cards yet so I'll just pay attention to the hints as you said and go from there.
> 
> I have a few badged characters already so I'll just wait to try the Crisis mission again once I level one of them up to 20.


Level 20 (or even level 11) is not necessary to beat Modok crisis. If you don't have any of the overpowered heroes that Pyrebomb mentioned, then using a character that has a healing power attack (such as Angel,Phoenix, etc) or automatic health regeneration (Deadpool, Sabretooth, any Wolverine) should get you thru the mission. Regardless of what hero you use, you DO need to be careful in some battles. As you discovered, Ock has that one spinning attack that can instantly kill you if you are caught by it, even if you have a full health meter. When you see that he is starting to execute this attack, GET OUT OF THE WAY...then when he is finished go ahead and start attacking again. If you prefer, you could instead used ranged heroes (Avengers Hawkeye, Punisher, etc) so you dont have to risk coming in close to him. Also, be careful when going up against Mystique....better to attack her when she is shooting her gun, but not when she is executing her kicks as you will keep getting knocked down. Also better to attack her when she has assumed a hero's form (usually...depends on who she changes into...daredevil is pretty formidable). Also, she takes less damage when she has assumed another's form. 

When I first played Modok crisis, I used to think it was pretty difficult, also....but the more you play it, the more you will discover ways to make winning it easier. I've gotten to the point where I can even beat it with non-maxed heroes such as Punisher without too much trouble. Good luck, hope these tips help!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Thanks for the prompt reply, Pyrebomb.
> 
> Yeah, I don't really have any good cards yet so I'll just pay attention to the hints as you said and go from there.
> 
> I have a few badged characters already so I'll just wait to try the Crisis mission again once I level one of them up to 20.


You're welcome! LOL, not much to do while the game is down. May as well answer some questions. ;D




> just posted


Oh. Pleeeeeeeeease be in a box. Haha. I never wanted heroes in boxes before, but now that I have all of them, I need an excuse to buy them for unreleased cards.

----------


## cpinheir

> Indestructible Hulk can heal everyone in the screen, but need to click in a target, all the other healers need to be close to heal


Thank you, Lion! Too bad his healing rate isn't as fast as most of the others, but still it will be a great benefit in team missions to be able to make sure everybody gets some healing, even if they aren't too close to you.

----------


## censorship

Well that would be an interesting choice, releasing Electro before formally announcing who won the 48 from the contest. Maybe they'll just show up in your squad if you won. Were there really that many cheaters that Gaz wouldn't post a winner's list?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Oh. Pleeeeeeeeease be in a box. Haha. I never wanted heroes in boxes before, but now that I have all of them, I need an excuse to buy them for unreleased cards.


My uneducated guess is, Electro won't be in a box but the next character will.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> My uneducated guess is, Electro won't be in a box but the next character will.


*spoilers:*
Ah... The "Sandbox", eh?
*end of spoilers*

----------


## VictorVonModok

> Level 20 (or even level 11) is not necessary to beat Modok crisis. If you don't have any of the overpowered heroes that Pyrebomb mentioned, then using a character that has a healing power attack (such as Angel,Phoenix, etc) or automatic health regeneration (Deadpool, Sabretooth, any Wolverine) should get you thru the mission. Regardless of what hero you use, you DO need to be careful in some battles. As you discovered, Ock has that one spinning attack that can instantly kill you if you are caught by it, even if you have a full health meter. When you see that he is starting to execute this attack, GET OUT OF THE WAY...then when he is finished go ahead and start attacking again. If you prefer, you could instead used ranged heroes (Avengers Hawkeye, Punisher, etc) so you dont have to risk coming in close to him. Also, be careful when going up against Mystique....better to attack her when she is shooting her gun, but not when she is executing her kicks as you will keep getting knocked down. Also better to attack her when she has assumed a hero's form (usually...depends on who she changes into...daredevil is pretty formidable). Also, she takes less damage when she has assumed another's form. 
> 
> When I first played Modok crisis, I used to think it was pretty difficult, also....but the more you play it, the more you will discover ways to make winning it easier. I've gotten to the point where I can even beat it with non-maxed heroes such as Punisher without too much trouble. Good luck, hope these tips help!


Thanks, cpinheir.

That spinning attack is indeed what destroyed me and I was at full health as you said. I do have a level 11-12 Falcon Exo-7 as well as a White Phoenix so I may give it a go with one of them. I was considering picking up Superior Spider-Man as well since he seems to be all the rage. I'm just not personally a Spider-Man fan which is why I've held off.

----------


## censorship

Looks to be back up.

----------


## Maven

> New missions would be wonderful, with the caveat that they aren't simply old environments using different angles and populated with different villians/bosses. For example, the Blast From The Past mission seems to be the Kingpin mission environment repopulated with different bad guys. I would like to see completely new environments. Savage Land, Microverse, Old West, Arcade's Murderworld, etc etc. I would be glad to see only one new hero a month if it meant the rest of the dev's time was spent cranking out truly new missions. I also liked the idea another poster had about having different mission goals other than defeating a boss....there's lots of possibilities there!


I hear ya...and I'm not trying to be a fuddy-dud about new missions, for I would love to see some new concepts/objectives and backgrounds myself. BUT I personally would prefer seeing a lot more new heroes than new missions for the time being as long as ALL of the missions have that absolute bear of an achievement with 'Get Adamantium with 150 unique heroes.'...at least, despite my griping, that achievement for all missions is doable as long as they keep releasing more powerful playable heroes/villains that can replace weaker ones who can therefore be skipped in trying for the said achievement(s). If, IF the 'Addy with 150 unique heroes' achievement is either nerfed or completely done away with, THEN I will thoroughly join in with the clamoring for more new missions.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Looks to be back up.


What's new?  Is Electro boxed? Any new titles?

----------


## cpinheir

> Thanks, cpinheir.
> 
> That spinning attack is indeed what destroyed me and I was at full health as you said. I do have a level 11-12 Falcon Exo-7 as well as a White Phoenix so I may give it a go with one of them. I was considering picking up Superior Spider-Man as well since he seems to be all the rage. I'm just not personally a Spider-Man fan which is why I've held off.


You are welcome! 

Yes, either Falcon Exo7 or White Phoenix are good choices for doing the Modok crisis. I would suggest trying White Phoenix first, as you get the benifits of ranges attacks AND healing from her.

----------


## sylvestro1299

For once I wanted a box hero! But no they had to make him 5k fractals!

----------


## censorship

Just Electro. The winner's list is on Facebook now, too: 

High Score Winners!

Wonderful Brass Farmer
Prince Tundra Sloth
Indestructible Battling Condor
Wisdom Hydra Panther
Emperor Giraffe Marmoset
Count Bureaucratic Penguin
Dare Bunny Trooper
Funny Danger Flyer
Strange Lion Gecko
Emperor Warrior Eye
Psychic Hurricane Pilot
Cosmic Strange Hawk
Gear Smart Scarf
Maelstrom Singing Berserker
Enforcing Digger Troll
Roving Bird Ninja
Mighty Chihuahua
Jade Duke Soldier
The Chrome Dragon
Sergeant Adamantium Guard
Theta Major Rex
Sky Guardian
Chaos Psionic Berserker
Traveling Sergeant Commander

Participation Winners!

The Uncanny Surfer
Violet Moth Witch
Irritant Charismatic Lasher
Artful Silent Sergeant
Baron Tank Squirrel
Magnetic Incredible Fighter
Theta Traveler Sentry
Toxit Fiery Bug
Furious Turtle Hammer
Enforcing Gardener Hurricane
Hunting Crazy Gerbil
Solid Wonder Egret
Psionic Prince Gladiator
Miss Peasant Condor
Gliding Lance Gardner
Molten Iguana Cowboy
Spectacular Cunning Bureaucrat
Fighting Wonder Drool
Mist Gear bee
Defending Ferret Miner
Tyrant Seeker Fireman
Jade Bunny Queen
Diamond Saturn Fisher
Furious Pi Protector

Your Electro's are being granted right now!
*note: It might take a little while to grant everyone's prize

----------


## Wawawa

YAY won for participation!!

----------


## Raven

> Hello,
> 
> My wife and I recently started playing SHSO and during some searches I came upon this thread for information. We found the Wiki page quite helpful as well. I had a few questions about some aspects of the game and hoped some of the knowledgeable players here might have answers.
> 
> Is there any websites/posts that give some suggestions on building decks to finish all the card game quests? I've just played the easy missions with whatever cards were available and tend to get beat by the time I reach the third game in a quest line. Also, do you need to make custom decks for the quests or can they be done with a few decent overall decks? Basically, any help with the quest card games would be appreciated..


The wiki has good info on the villains' quest decks (number of cards per attack and block factor), most of them have some glaring weakness that you can exploit with the most basic of cards (ie Green Goblin in one quest has 0 green blocks in this deck). BTW you can change decks between battles for each quest, it doesn't affect your progress, so customizing is the way to go for an easy win.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Just Electro. The winner's list is on Facebook now, too: 
> 
> High Score Winners!
> 
> Wonderful Brass Farmer
> Prince Tundra Sloth
> Indestructible Battling Condor
> Wisdom Hydra Panther
> Emperor Giraffe Marmoset
> ...


Congrats to all the winners! Looks like you did it ace!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> For once I wanted a box hero! But no they had to make him 5k fractals!


LOL. I feel you, bro.

----------


## VictorVonModok

> The wiki has good info on the villains' quest decks (number of cards per attack and block factor), most of them have some glaring weakness that you can exploit with the most basic of cards (ie Green Goblin in one quest has 0 green blocks in this deck). BTW you can change decks between battles for each quest, it doesn't affect your progress, so customizing is the way to go for an easy win.


Thanks, Raven. I'll check out the villains' decks on the Wiki.

----------


## Ace

> Congrats to all the winners! Looks like you did it ace!


Yesser thanks! Congrats to everyone else!

----------


## cpinheir

I have a question about the wiki. I was looking at a hero's wiki info, and noticed that the damages listed there have a format like this:

_
Power 3: Smashing Time! - 24 Damage up to 6 times
  28x6 Damage with badge_

My question is, aren't there 3 levels of damage for each power instead of 2? For instance, Power 3 has an initial damage at level 1, gets a first boost at level 8 (or 9, I forget) and then a second boost at level 18. If so, then the wiki should also list all 3 levels, not just 2. Finally, instead of saying you get the damage boost with badge, it would be more accurate to associate the boost with the level needed to attain that boost...since you don't really get the boost just buy getting the badge.

----------


## Xapto

> Just Electro. The winner's list is on Facebook now, too: 
> 
> High Score Winners!
> 
> Wonderful Brass Farmer
> Prince Tundra Sloth
> Indestructible Battling Condor
> Wisdom Hydra Panther
> Emperor Giraffe Marmoset
> ...


Surefooted Sentry, Surefooted Sentry. Awwww ;c

Congrats to everyone else though  :Big Grin:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I have a question about the wiki. I was looking at a hero's wiki info, and noticed that the damages listed there have a format like this:
> 
> _
> Power 3: Smashing Time! - 24 Damage up to 6 times
>   28x6 Damage with badge_
> 
> My question is, aren't there 3 levels of damage for each power instead of 2? For instance, Power 3 has an initial damage at level 1, gets a first boost at level 8 (or 9, I forget) and then a second boost at level 18. If so, then the wiki should also list all 3 levels, not just 2. Finally, instead of saying you get the damage boost with badge, it would be more accurate to associate the boost with the level needed to attain that boost...since you don't really get the boost just buy getting the badge.


I am pretty sure it says in the wiki all stats are for maxed characters!

----------


## VictorVonModok

> I have a question about the wiki. I was looking at a hero's wiki info, and noticed that the damages listed there have a format like this:
> 
> _
> Power 3: Smashing Time! - 24 Damage up to 6 times
>   28x6 Damage with badge_
> 
> My question is, aren't there 3 levels of damage for each power instead of 2? For instance, Power 3 has an initial damage at level 1, gets a first boost at level 8 (or 9, I forget) and then a second boost at level 18. If so, then the wiki should also list all 3 levels, not just 2. Finally, instead of saying you get the damage boost with badge, it would be more accurate to associate the boost with the level needed to attain that boost...since you don't really get the boost just buy getting the badge.


This confused me initially as well since I thought that just buying the badge gave you the improved numbers. I didn't realize until later than it meant you were now able to level to 20 which would eventually get you the numbers listed.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Hello,
> 
> My wife and I recently started playing SHSO and during some searches I came upon this thread for information. We found the Wiki page quite helpful as well. I had a few questions about some aspects of the game and hoped some of the knowledgeable players here might have answers.
> 
> Is there any websites/posts that give some suggestions on building decks to finish all the card game quests? I've just played the easy missions with whatever cards were available and tend to get beat by the time I reach the third game in a quest line. Also, do you need to make custom decks for the quests or can they be done with a few decent overall decks? Basically, any help with the quest card games would be appreciated.
> 
> I've completed all the Solo Conquest achievement missions except the last MODOK Madness Crisis Edition. I attempted this with a level 11 Wolverine and was knocked out in one shot as soon as I got to Doc Ock. Is this meant to be done solo, and if so, do I need to have a level 20 hero for it? Currently my highest are around level 11-12.
> 
> In regards to the missions in general, do they have fixed difficulty levels or do they scale with the level of the hero being played?
> ...


Welcome to Cbr  :Big Grin:

----------


## VictorVonModok

> You are welcome! 
> 
> Yes, either Falcon Exo7 or White Phoenix are good choices for doing the Modok crisis. I would suggest trying White Phoenix first, as you get the benifits of ranges attacks AND healing from her.


cpinheir,

Per you suggestion I tried using a level 11 White Phoenix and beat it on the first attempt. Not that it wasn't challenging, especially at the end with Dr Doom, Juggernaut, Loki and MODOK all at once. Thanks for the help!

----------


## VictorVonModok

> Welcome to Cbr


Thanks, Phantasmal Cowboy Musician!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Is there any websites/posts that give some suggestions on building decks to finish all the card game quests? I've just played the easy missions with whatever cards were available and tend to get beat by the time I reach the third game in a quest line. Also, do you need to make custom decks for the quests or can they be done with a few decent overall decks? Basically, any help with the quest card games would be appreciated.


Welcome aboard! The other suggestions given by the others have all been good. All of the wiki's pie charts are complete for each quest so you'll know exactly what type of blocks and attacks for each opponent. Best thing to do is build a 'Mono' deck (all the same color/attack) or 'Duo' (if you don't have enough of one color/attack) that focuses on the opponents LOWEST number of blocks while blocking their top 3-4 attacks. This method will have you win 85% of the quests without tinkering.

For example, here's Black Panther's vs. Mystique Deck Breakdown:



The first thing I notice is that Mystique has ZERO Blue/Elemental Attacks. So, coupled with only having 7 Blue/Elemental Blocks, I'd build a deck with 40 Blue/Elemental cards with 15-20 Red/Animal blocks, 10-12 Purple/Energy blocks, and 10-12 Grey/Tech blocks.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Who doesn't want this card

----------


## VictorVonModok

> Welcome aboard! The other suggestions given by the others have all been good. All of the wiki's pie charts are complete for each quest so you'll know exactly what type of blocks and attacks for each opponent. Best thing to do is build a 'Mono' deck (all the same color/attack) or 'Duo' (if you don't have enough of one color/attack) that focuses on the opponents LOWEST number of blocks while blocking their top 3-4 attacks. This method will have you win 85% of the quests without tinkering.
> 
> For example, here's Black Panther's vs. Mystique Deck Breakdown:
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing I notice is that Mystique has ZERO Blue/Elemental Attacks. So, coupled with only having 7 Blue/Elemental Blocks, I'd build a deck with 40 Blue/Elemental cards with 15-20 Red/Animal blocks, 10-12 Purple/Energy blocks, and 10-12 Grey/Tech blocks.


Awesome, CenturianSpy!

Thanks very much for the quick tutorial.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Just updated our "Most Wanted" list with my Top 10 (or so) bad guys that start with the letter "T". Read. Enjoy. Then go take the survey that's linked in my signature for the SHSO Missing Women. Thanks!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Who doesn't want this card


I got it but this card isnt that great as its level is too high! And tech blocks are pretty common!

----------


## cpinheir

> This confused me initially as well since I thought that just buying the badge gave you the improved numbers. I didn't realize until later than it meant you were now able to level to 20 which would eventually get you the numbers listed.


Yes, it is confusing....like the other poster mentioned, apparently the two damage values are meant to represent damage at maxed characters without or with badges (i.e. levels 11 and 20). However, there are really three different damage levels per power, and these are awarded at different levels, not necessarily at level 11 and 20. I would think it would be more useful  (and less confusing)  to list all three damage levels for each power and mention what level they are attained at.

----------


## cpinheir

> cpinheir,
> 
> Per you suggestion I tried using a level 11 White Phoenix and beat it on the first attempt. Not that it wasn't challenging, especially at the end with Dr Doom, Juggernaut, Loki and MODOK all at once. Thanks for the help!


No problem! One other suggestion I forgot, since you are new: craft the mini fin fang foom sidekick as well as his badges! This will give you some buffs in-mission as well as ability to summon fin fang foom once in-mission....I usually save him for the final boss battle. This would have made your finally battle against Modok and friends much easier. Even though you have finished the crisis mission, mini FFF is still useful to use in other missions, as well as his ability for mega-collecting!

----------


## VictorVonModok

> No problem! One other suggestion I forgot, since you are new: craft the mini fin fang foom sidekick as well as his badges! This will give you some buffs in-mission as well as ability to summon fin fang foom once in-mission....I usually save him for the final boss battle. This would have made your finally battle against Modok and friends much easier. Even though you have finished the crisis mission, mini FFF is still useful to use in other missions, as well as his ability for mega-collecting!


I had noticed that suggestion about Fin Fang Foom in another post as well. I was set to craft him but realized that the final ingredient I needed, Vibranium Ore, was only purchased with Gold. Unfortunately I spent my first stipend so I'll have to wait until next month I guess.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Vibranium can be gotten without gold you just need to farm and get adamantium on Crisis Missions you dont always get vibranium but you will eventually get some

----------


## PhantCowboy

Congrats  :Big Grin:

----------


## sylvestro1299

Hmm is the foundation booster deck a good deck for the physical game?

----------


## VictorVonModok

> Vibranium can be gotten without gold you just need to farm and get adamantium on Crisis Missions you dont always get vibranium but you will eventually get some


Ah, OK. Thanks, Spider-Man Noir.

----------


## cpinheir

> I had noticed that suggestion about Fin Fang Foom in another post as well. I was set to craft him but realized that the final ingredient I needed, Vibranium Ore, was only purchased with Gold. Unfortunately I spent my first stipend so I'll have to wait until next month I guess.


As Spidey Noir mentioned, you can get them from winning any crisis missions (adamantium level only). So since you just completed the Modok crisis (hopefully at admantium), check your crafting items, maybe you were awarded some vibranium.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

It roughly took me 25 Modok Madness Crisis Missions to get 10 vibranium for destroyer and his badge and mini fff and his badges.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

When Electro flies is he supposed to twitch or is that there because he electricity?

----------


## Ace

> When Electro flies is he supposed to twitch or is that there because he electricity?


I was wondering about that myself...'-'

----------


## VictorVonModok

> When Electro flies is he supposed to twitch or is that there because he electricity?


I was thinking that was working as intended to reinforce that idea that he is jolting around like an electric arc. It was a bit distracting at first.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Finally, all trouble bots are working for me!

----------


## RedChiFly

I'm so irritated that Spider-Woman is only agent-exclusive like there's already a lack of female super heroes. I'm really hoping they release female heroes, I know for a fact they replied to a feedback friday where they said multiple ones were coming out soon but I've yet to hear any news. I'm hoping at least Gamora is released along with the GOTG.

----------


## Project Initiative Cascada

> I'm so irritated that Spider-Woman is only agent-exclusive like there's already a lack of female super heroes. I'm really hoping they release female heroes, I know for a fact they replied to a feedback friday where they said multiple ones were coming out soon but I've yet to hear any news. I'm hoping at least Gamora is released along with the GOTG.


I remember reading that too. I'm so tired of them releasing all these variant Iron-Man and Spiderman heroes when they have yet to release anther female (I think Dark Phoenix was the last released female hero). I really hope characters like Magik, Dazzler, and Rachel Grey get released some day.

Has there been any official news on them releasing Gamora and Rocket Raccoon as playable characters?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I'm so irritated that Spider-Woman is only agent-exclusive like there's already a lack of female super heroes.


The weekly Featured Hero sale is agent-only, but retired heroes pop up in other all-players sales from time to time. And of course we have the daily sale for all of August.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Has there been any official news on them releasing Gamora and Rocket Raccoon as playable characters?


Nothing on Gamora, but, at SDCC it was confirmed that Rocket will arrive AND not in a box.

----------


## censorship

I don't remember being sent to the store to buy badges before this update. It's even sending me for badges I have once I reach level 11.

----------


## VictorVonModok

> I don't remember being sent to the store to buy badges before this update. It's even sending me for badges I have once I reach level 11.


I noticed that as well. I had a character hit 11 and it took me right to them in the store. Not sure if it is just a money grab or helpful. Maybe a combination of both.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Hey who ever wants Spider-Ham He is on sale today 400 gold and 4000 fractals Enjoy for those who missed out on him.

----------


## Shadow

No box for Electro  :Big Grin: 
Guess I'll stick around in the game for awhile longer.... unless Sandman gets boxed.

----------


## Carmaicol

> No box for Electro 
> Guess I'll stick around in the game for awhile longer.... unless Sandman gets boxed.


If he's boxed let's do a Sandman's flash mob to cheer you up.



Congrats for 10k+ points, Spy. I had 4 days stuck in 129**, -I'm so close, yet so far.

----------


## Neutronium Hunter Ferret

Guess who I bought with GOLD :Big Grin:

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Guess who I bought with GOLD


Who Electro? Tell me please!

----------


## PhantCowboy

450+540 EXP!!!!!!! In Onslaught Onslaught

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Guess who I bought with GOLD


Gold Ultron!! Did I guess it right? Will I get a candy?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Neutronium Hunter Ferret

> Who Electro? Tell me please!





> Gold Ultron!! Did I guess it right? Will I get a candy?


Spider ham  :Big Grin:

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Holy crap! I just did Onslaught, Onslaught with a XP boost and it gave me over 1000 XP! WOW! :EEK!: 

Edit: It was 450+652=1102 XP

----------


## Ace

> Holy crap! I just did Onslaught, Onslaught with a XP boost and it gave me over 1000 XP! WOW!


Yea you get around 1100 XP.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Yea you get around 1100 XP.


I only got 990, 450+540

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I only got 990, 450+540


I'm a S.H.E.I.L.D Agent. Does anyone want to run Onslaught, Onslaught with me? I want to max my Electro (lvl.7), so can there be some healers.

----------


## Ace

> I'm a S.H.E.I.L.D Agent. Does anyone want to run Onslaught, Onslaught with me? I want to max my Electro (lvl.7), so can there be some healers.


Sure I'll run some with you.

----------


## FrostyFlakes

Hey guys... I'm a Super Hero Squad Online player here too. Uh, I'm kinda new to the forums so I'm feeling a bit rattled.

Other than that, you'll know me in-game as Brave Bear Bunny. Ehe, I tend to main most of the Captain Americas in-game (also with a hint of Winter Soldier and Black Widow).

Anyways, say... Who should I take next?

I'm gonna be doing some massive fractal farming for this one: Havok (I have both Cyclops so why not?), EXO-7 Falcon (Cool moveset) or Human Torch (because... stealth joke with the Caps)

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I'm a S.H.E.I.L.D Agent. Does anyone want to run Onslaught, Onslaught with me? I want to max my Electro (lvl.7), so can there be some healers.


Dang! Wasn't close enough to heal you with my White Phoenix, and got killed myself too, at least it was gold not silver.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Hey guys... I'm a Super Hero Squad Online player here too. Uh, I'm kinda new to the forums so I'm feeling a bit rattled.
> 
> Other than that, you'll know me in-game as Brave Bear Bunny. Ehe, I tend to main most of the Captain Americas in-game (also with a hint of Winter Soldier and Black Widow).
> 
> Anyways, say... Who should I take next?
> 
> I'm gonna be doing some massive fractal farming for this one: Havok (I have both Cyclops so why not?), EXO-7 Falcon (Cool moveset) or Human Torch (because... stealth joke with the Caps)


Definitely Falcon EXO-7. No contest. Shouldn't you be picking him for the Cap association, anyways? ;P

----------


## FrostyFlakes

> Definitely Falcon EXO-7. No contest. Shouldn't you be picking him for the Cap association, anyways? ;P


Oh yeah... I'll take Falcon next! XD

Aha, I had the other two as choices because Havok was kinda impressive and I kinda wanted to drag Torch along for the lulz. XD

----------


## Ace

> I'm a S.H.E.I.L.D Agent. Does anyone want to run Onslaught, Onslaught with me? I want to max my Electro (lvl.7), so can there be some healers.


Tried adding you but you're not accepting '-'.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Tried adding you but you're not accepting '-'.


I think I'm stuck between zones.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## FrostyFlakes

For those who are going to look for me... I usually hang out at the Daily Bugle zone as a Captain America (any of the five incarnations) or as Bucky (whether Bucky Cap or Winter Soldier).

I'm far more active every Friday and Saturday Nights... Occasionally on Sundays too. (I use the Beijing timezone BTW which is +8)

----------


## Neutronium Hunter Ferret

Can I come with spider ham

----------


## Charles LePage

> (I use the Beijing timezone BTW which is +8)


Do you just like that timezone, or do you use it because you are in Beijing?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Can I come with spider ham


Sure, I'll bring the Spider Pineapple and soon we will have a Spider Lunch.

----------


## Neutronium Hunter Ferret

> For those who are going to look for me... I usually hang out at the Daily Bugle zone as a Captain America (any of the five incarnations) or as Bucky (whether Bucky Cap or Winter Soldier).
> 
> I'm far more active every Friday and Saturday Nights... Occasionally on Sundays too. (I use the Beijing timezone BTW which is +8)


is your squad name:Squire Poisonous Driver because there is somebody standing in the daily bugle with a stealth suit captian america

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Hey guys... I'm a Super Hero Squad Online player here too. Uh, I'm kinda new to the forums so I'm feeling a bit rattled.
> 
> Other than that, you'll know me in-game as Brave Bear Bunny. Ehe, I tend to main most of the Captain Americas in-game (also with a hint of Winter Soldier and Black Widow).
> 
> Anyways, say... Who should I take next?
> 
> I'm gonna be doing some massive fractal farming for this one: Havok (I have both Cyclops so why not?), EXO-7 Falcon (Cool moveset) or Human Torch (because... stealth joke with the Caps)


Hello FrostyFlakes! Welcome to the forums and I would say to get Havok after Exo-7 'cause he is soooooo fun to play with! His destruction issues in zones, awesome ranged combo and a damage buff!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Dang! Wasn't close enough to heal you with my White Phoenix, and got killed myself too, at least it was silver not gold.


Yeah, I was stuck in little bubble thing. Fun Fact: To get out of the bubble do a power attack. Anyway, when I was trapped and saw you healing I was literally shouting "NOOOO, you're too far away!" Then I died.

----------


## FrostyFlakes

> Do you just like that timezone, or do you use it because you are in Beijing?


I don't live in Beijing, It's just the country that I live at also uses the same timezone settings... Philippines BTW.




> is your squad name:Squire Poisonous Driver because there is somebody standing in the daily bugle with a stealth suit captian america


Brave Bear Bunny, I've posted my introductory post earlier. Again... Try findin' me at the Daily Bugle zone.




> Hello FrostyFlakes! Welcome to the forums and I would say to get Havok after Exo-7 'cause he is soooooo fun to play with! His destruction issues in zones, awesome ranged combo and a damage buff!


Great... I got 11000 Fractals to farm... XD

Fun fun fun!

Any good missions to farm some Fractals fast?

----------


## Pyrebomb

Anybody else notice the Spideys' sayings getting mixed up so often? I just had Bombastic Bag-man use Spider-man Noir's voice-over for opening a door. And I think it was Spider-man 2099 who likes to switch between his saying and regular Spidey's when he pokes things?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Anybody else notice the Spideys' sayings getting mixed up so often? I just had Bombastic Bag-man use Spider-man Noir's voice-over for opening a door. And I think it was Spider-man 2099 who likes to switch between his saying and regular Spidey's when he pokes things?


I think once 2099 called himself peter parker!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I don't live in Beijing, It's just the country that I live at also uses the same timezone settings... Philippines BTW.


Oh, you should make friends with Ray. I think that's where he lives, too. Most of us never see him much because of the timezone issues.

----------


## Neutronium Hunter Ferret

Ok so now I would know when I see you
 :Big Grin:

----------


## FrostyFlakes

> Oh, you should make friends with Ray. I think that's where he lives, too. Most of us never see him much because of the timezone issues.


Oh, I see...

Anyways, I usually get lucky every Friday and Saturday nights; that's when I'm more frequent online especially before midnight.

I should change my hangout spot so y'all can see me easier. I'm gonna be movin' to Johnny's Dance Club at the Baxter Plaza zone but that will be for next time. I'm still at Daily Bugle for now.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Sorry I had to leave, I went to see Guardians of the Galaxy.

----------


## cpinheir

For those of you using XP potions to level up....I just discovered this myself, so I thought I'd pass this along in case there are others that didn't realize this yet: you will get a ton of extra xp if you stock up on a bunch of 1000 or 5000 xp potions first, then use a single 60-min xp boost potion just before using up your store of 1000 or 5000 xp potions. The 60-min boost will add %45 to you 1000 or 5000 potion. In other words, my 5000 xp potion is actually giving me 7250 when used this way. After i use up my potions, I then spend the remainder of the hour mega-collecting and running missions.

----------


## FrostyFlakes

Gonna be signing out for now... Gotta jet to bed!

Again same time and same place (That's Johnny's Club in the Baxter Plaza so I'll be an easier find).

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hey guys... I'm a Super Hero Squad Online player here too. Uh, I'm kinda new to the forums so I'm feeling a bit rattled.


Welcome aboard! No reason to be rattled, it's all easy going here. Except for Raven. Like most Canadiens she'll drink the blood of your children out of your skull (trying to start a stereotype is hard).

Sidenote: Thanks to all helping with our wiki, it's really coming together. I just added/edited a dozen or so cards.

Bigger Sidenote: If you haven't already, please take the SHSO Missing Women survey (link in my signature). Thanks to those who already have. I'd like to get 300 voters.

Biggest Sidenote: If you want your name in the CBR/SHSO Player Directory, please PM me or just ask to be included on this forum. (Also please include your squad name in the request. I'm calling this the "FrostyFlakes" rule.  :Stick Out Tongue: ) Thanks!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> For those of you using XP potions to level up....I just discovered this myself, so I thought I'd pass this along in case there are others that didn't realize this yet: you will get a ton of extra xp if you stock up on a bunch of 1000 or 5000 xp potions first, then use a single 60-min xp boost potion just before using up your store of 1000 or 5000 xp potions. The 60-min boost will add %45 to you 1000 or 5000 potion. In other words, my 5000 xp potion is actually giving me 7250 when used this way. After i use up my potions, I then spend the remainder of the hour mega-collecting and running missions.


Best tip I've seen for 3 months. PURE GENIUS.

----------


## FrostyFlakes

> Biggest Sidenote: If you want your name in the CBR/SHSO Player Directory, please PM me or just ask to be included on this forum. Thanks!


Oh please do include me in the directory.

----------


## Maven

> For those of you using XP potions to level up....I just discovered this myself, so I thought I'd pass this along in case there are others that didn't realize this yet: you will get a ton of extra xp if you stock up on a bunch of 1000 or 5000 xp potions first, then use a single 60-min xp boost potion just before using up your store of 1000 or 5000 xp potions. The 60-min boost will add %45 to you 1000 or 5000 potion. In other words, my 5000 xp potion is actually giving me 7250 when used this way. After i use up my potions, I then spend the remainder of the hour mega-collecting and running missions.





> Best tip I've seen for 3 months. PURE GENIUS.


Indeed. And a nice further bonus...for those who have not completed the potion achievements, the XP potions are of course a GREAT and much less obnoxious way to eventually get those achievements out of the way. 

Although, on the opposite side of the coin, another good way to utilize potions is for when and if you get into any emote 'wars' with peeps who love to constantly keep letting loose with rude emotes to show off that they found your 'megacollect and squat' hiding place. A couple of rude bombs (which, along with dance parties and winter storms/snow globes, do qualify as potions) usually does the job with such jokers, more often than not.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> For those of you using XP potions to level up....I just discovered this myself, so I thought I'd pass this along in case there are others that didn't realize this yet: you will get a ton of extra xp if you stock up on a bunch of 1000 or 5000 xp potions first, then use a single 60-min xp boost potion just before using up your store of 1000 or 5000 xp potions. The 60-min boost will add %45 to you 1000 or 5000 potion. In other words, my 5000 xp potion is actually giving me 7250 when used this way. After i use up my potions, I then spend the remainder of the hour mega-collecting and running missions.


I do this every time I get potions  I thought everyone already knew about it

----------


## Raven

> Best tip I've seen for 3 months. PURE GENIUS.


I use the XP boost potions daily now for the solid hour I spend leveling up 10+heroes with mega-collecting, impy finding, crook chasing, trouble bot destroying and mayhem missions. Even when paying 450 fractals for them they are a good buy.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Indeed. And a nice further bonus...for those who have not completed the potion achievements, the XP potions are of course a GREAT and much less obnoxious way to eventually get those achievements out of the way. 
> 
> Although, on the opposite side of the coin, another good way to utilize potions is for when and if you get into any emote 'wars' with peeps who love to constantly keep letting loose with rude emotes to show off that they found your 'megacollect and squat' hiding place. A couple of rude bombs (which, along with dance parties and winter storms/snow globes, do qualify as potions) usually does the job with such jokers, more often than not.


I've just been using speed pots whenever I go looking for Impy. As many times as you have to poke him for his achievements, I imagine I'll easily get the potion ones filled just doing that. =P

----------


## cpinheir

> I do this every time I get potions  I thought everyone already knew about it


Hehe yes, I figured some people surely must have known about this already, and I felt kind of dumb myself for not having figured it out sooner....but it seems Centurion didn't think about it either, so now I don't feel so bad. Consider the tag of 'genius' officially transferred over to you, Phantasmal, for knowing about this all along!

----------


## Ace

> I do this every time I get potions  I thought everyone already knew about it

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Hehe yes, I figured some people surely must have known about this already, and I felt kind of dumb myself for not having figured it out sooner....but it seems Centurion didn't think about it either, so now I don't feel so bad. Consider the tag of 'genius' officially transferred over to you, Phantasmal, for knowing about this all along!


Thank You but you deserve credit too you are the one who posted it.

----------


## Ace

> For those of you using XP potions to level up....I just discovered this myself, so I thought I'd pass this along in case there are others that didn't realize this yet: you will get a ton of extra xp if you stock up on a bunch of 1000 or 5000 xp potions first, then use a single 60-min xp boost potion just before using up your store of 1000 or 5000 xp potions. The 60-min boost will add %45 to you 1000 or 5000 potion. In other words, my 5000 xp potion is actually giving me 7250 when used this way. After i use up my potions, I then spend the remainder of the hour mega-collecting and running missions.

----------


## Neutronium Hunter Ferret

Can you please put me on the player directory Ceturion Spy :Wink:

----------


## joeytheleo

Haven't been on here in ages lol. Dat forum reset tho... 700+ posts gone :\

anyways, is GOTG the next suspected theme?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Haven't been on here in ages lol. Dat forum reset tho... 700+ posts gone :\
> 
> anyways, is GOTG the next suspected theme?


Welcome back Joey! GotG theme followed by an X-Force theme from the Dev Blog.

----------


## joeytheleo

> Welcome back Joey! GotG theme followed by an X-Force theme from the Dev Blog.


thanks man! good to know

----------


## Neutronium Hunter Ferret

Thanks for adding me to the player directory :Wink:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Haven't been on here in ages lol. Dat forum reset tho... 700+ posts gone :\
> 
> anyways, is GOTG the next suspected theme?


Wb Joey  :Big Grin:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Thanks for adding me to the player directory


My pleasure.

Anyone else notice problems with the Ach. tracking system since the last update? Mine keeps resetting to old trackings.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Heres the new newsletter
EDIT: It just wont let me post the picture no matter what I do anyways there is a guardians of the galaxy character pre-sale bundle coming soon for heroup. http://view.mktg.gazillion.com/?j=fe...0279751c73&r=0

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> I do this every time I get potions  I thought everyone already knew about it


Same here, I love it.

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## Carmaicol

> My pleasure.
> 
> Anyone else notice problems with the Ach. tracking system since the last update? Mine keeps resetting to old trackings.


All the achievements I'm following on screen disapear every time I log out. That's all.

Finally:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> All the achievements I'm following on screen disapear every time I log out. That's all.
> 
> Finally:


MUST FARM TOKENS!!!

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

So are they releasing a bundle of some GOTG characters early or something?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Oh a bundle?
How much is this going to cost us??

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Oh a bundle?
> How much is this going to cost us??


Centurion thinks it will only be available for gold and I think that is a great theory.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Oh a bundle?
> How much is this going to cost us??


It is not the price that matters but the content!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Centurion thinks it will only be available for gold and I think that is a great theory.


But I don't want to spend my gold, I don't want it to drop below 4000

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So are they releasing a bundle of some GOTG characters early or something?





> Oh a bundle?
> How much is this going to cost us??


ALL the info we have:






> Centurion thinks it will only be available for gold and I think that is a great theory.


I said it wouldn't surprise me...500 Gold/character X 5  + 50 Gold/badge X 5= 2750 Gold. If it's a true "sale" then Gaz will probably give the badges for free so 2500. 

Which is pretty close to this price point MTX (which also gets you 5 squaddies):



Which makes sense to me. Gaz may even just make it available with a MTX purchase for the presale. It'll be interesting.

----------


## sylvestro1299

I thought this was considered a tie!

----------


## Ace

> All the achievements I'm following on screen disapear every time I log out. That's all.
> 
> Finally:


The achievements I'm following disappear every time I switch zones or go on a mission. It's really frustrating -_-.

----------


## Xapto

> The achievements I'm following disappear every time I switch zones or go on a mission. It's really frustrating -_-.


I have a bunch of achievements that i'm following except only 3 show up, but they don't disappear if I switch zones or go on a mission.

Maybe following a bunch will help?

----------


## Shadow

So no boxes for the Guardians.... AWESOME!  :Big Grin: 
Hopefully Sandman can escape those stupid boxes too

----------


## Ace

> I have a bunch of achievements that i'm following except only 3 show up, but they don't disappear if I switch zones or go on a mission.
> 
> Maybe following a bunch will help?


I did that and they still disappeared  :Frown: . 
Guess I'll have to send a ticket.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> So no boxes for the Guardians.... AWESOME! 
> Hopefully Sandman can escape those stupid boxes too


Don't rule it out, 4 pack could be Star Lord, Gamora, Drax, RR with Groot being boxed. Also villains shouldn't be ruled out as playable characters either. The wording makes me think the bundle will be agents only for a week. My guess is 4 heros with badges for 20k fractals or 2000 g. The big update changed it so (GU and ISM not included) that you didn't need to spend money to get hero's, I doubt 2 months in they are going to change this plan.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Quick question, which solo mission gives the most fractals?

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> Quick question, which solo mission gives the most fractals?


Bullseyes mission is pretty quick & gives 144 fractals.

----------


## Scorpiodisc

Can anyone help me? Why does the game crash when I try to go full screen? I got a new monitor and now the unity crashes when I try to go fullscreen on the game

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Bullseyes mission is pretty quick & gives 144 fractals.


Thank you kind sir.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Quick question, which solo mission gives the most fractals?


In terms of speeed bullseye (36) but if its okay for a mission to make you take ur time onslaught onslaught (48) and also most crisis missions (52)!

----------


## VictorVonModok

> Quick question, which solo mission gives the most fractals?


I also find All For Jugger-Naught to be fairly short with an easy final boss and rewards 144 fractals (for Agents).

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> In terms of speeed bullseye (36) but if its okay for a mission to make you take ur time onslaught onslaught (48) and also most crisis missions (52)!





> I also find All For Jugger-Naught to be fairly short with an easy final boss and rewards 144 fractals (for Agents).


Thank you all for the responses.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Can anyone help me? Why does the game crash when I try to go full screen? I got a new monitor and now the unity crashes when I try to go fullscreen on the game


What process are you using to go full screen?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

One more, what is your grind/farm technique for fractals? Mega collect then what for 5 minutes? mission or mini bosses in zones? chase Impy?

----------


## sylvestro1299

The tip seems very useful for this mission  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## cpinheir

> One more, what is your grind/farm technique for fractals? Mega collect then what for 5 minutes? mission or mini bosses in zones? chase Impy?


For farming fractals, doing the mayhem missions will give you a better fractal earn rate than regular missions in-between mega-collects. You can probably run 4 or 5 mayhem missions in the time it takes to complete the regular bullseye mission.

And if you finish all the mayhem missions and are waiting for them to re-spawn, work on any achievements that pay out lots of fractals.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> For farming fractals, doing the mayhem missions will give you a better fractal earn rate than regular missions in-between mega-collects. You can probably run 4 or 5 mayhem missions in the time it takes to complete the regular bullseye mission.
> 
> And if you finish all the mayhem missions and are waiting for them to re-spawn, work on any achievements that pay out lots of fractals.


Thank you sir, mayhem missions? It's that survival, crisis or the ones that say survival crisis edition?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> The tip seems very useful for this mission


How do you take a picture of what's on your screen?

----------


## Scorpiodisc

> What process are you using to go full screen?


Both Alt+ Enter and Going into settings and selecting it.

I have a laptop with a 14 inch monitor built in and a 21 inch monitor. I extend the displays so that I can have two screens at once. This set up worked fine with my old monitor that went bad. I had no issues going into fullscreen mode. But now with this new monitor when I try to go full screen, it flickers then unity crashes.

----------


## cpinheir

> Thank you sir, mayhem missions? It's that survival, crisis or the ones that say survival crisis edition?


Mayhem missions are what they call the missions you referred to as 'mini bosses'. They are basically the 'end boss battle only' missions that you can find in each zone by clicking on the bad guys that are standing around in various places. They award 36 fractals for agents...and are easy to beat in a minute or less with powerful characters and/or summoned sidekicks

----------


## spideyman

> Thank you sir, mayhem missions? It's that survival, crisis or the ones that say survival crisis edition?


Those are the ones where you fight the villains in the various zones for instance DB -- Green Goblin and Dr Ock.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> One more, what is your grind/farm technique for fractals? Mega collect then what for 5 minutes? mission or mini bosses in zones? chase Impy?


First let me preface all of my following comments/techniques by saying *there is NO better way to farm fractals than grinding out missions (especially mayhem)*. That being said, here is my technique for working the Achievement system:



1. Starting at the top of my squad list I track the first hero in my squad who doesn't have the Collect all a Hero's Tokens for 20 days. I then keep on collecting tokens in order with mega-Collect until I'm bored. While waiting for Mega-Collect to refresh I hunt Impy, do Mayhem missions and smash troublebots. I still touch star trees and gumballs, too. I also try to accept any mission invite, too. As long as the invite doesn't interfere with waiting the 90 seconds for Mega-Collect to complete.

2. Once I'm bored with the heroes at the top of my squad, I repeat Step 1 starting at the middle of my squad. But, I only track the 10 day Achievement. 

3. I also track the "Talented" Achievement (starting from the top of my squad) and I do missions in order from the left in my roster foregoing the survival/crisis missions because I'm burned out on those at the moment. I invite those on my friend list for these.

I have WELL over a year supply of fractals if my purchases are less than 6000 fractals a week.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Mayhem missions are what they call the missions you referred to as 'mini bosses'. They are basically the 'end boss battle only' missions that you can find in each zone by clicking on the bad guys that are standing around in various places. They award 36 fractals for agents...and are easy to beat in a minute or less with powerful characters and/or summoned sidekicks





> Those are the ones where you fight the villains in the various zones for instance DB -- Green Goblin and Dr Ock.


Thank you gentlemen, much appreciated that is the way to go.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Thank you sir, mayhem missions? It's that survival, crisis or the ones that say survival crisis edition?


The bosses you find while roaming around in super hero city!



> How do you take a picture of what's on your screen?


I use this tool called lightshot!

----------


## FrostyFlakes

> I thought this was considered a tie!


Gobbie be MAD! Orange... Uh... Pink Goblin! -shot-




> In terms of speeed bullseye (36) but if its okay for a mission to make you take ur time onslaught onslaught (48) and also most crisis missions (52)!





> I also find All For Jugger-Naught to be fairly short with an easy final boss and rewards 144 fractals (for Agents).


So those are the best missions to take for fractals huh? I happen to have the Bullseye and Juggernaut missions available to me. I'm not a Jr. SHIELD Agent though but I'm patient enough to farm lots of fractals, hee hee!

BTW I love the Blast From The Past mission even if it's annoyingly hard at some parts.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> First let me preface all of my following comments/techniques by saying *there is NO better way to farm fractals than grinding out missions (especially mayhem)*. That being said, here is my technique for working the Achievement system:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Starting at the top of my squad list I track the first hero in my squad who doesn't have the Collect all a Hero's Tokens for 20 days. I then keep on collecting tokens in order with mega-Collect until I'm bored. While waiting for Mega-Collect to refresh I hunt Impy, do Mayhem missions and smash troublebots. I still touch star trees and gumballs, too. I also try to accept any mission invite, too. As long as the invite doesn't interfere with waiting the 90 seconds for Mega-Collect to complete.
> 
> 2. Once I'm bored with the heroes at the top of my squad, I repeat Step 1 starting at the middle of my squad. But, I only track the 10 day Achievement. 
> 
> 3. I also track the "Talented" Achievement (starting from the top of my squad) and I do missions in order from the left in my roster foregoing the survival/crisis missions because I'm burned out on those at the moment. I invite those on my friend list for these.
> ...


That is impressive and very, very scary....please back away from the controller slowly....just kidding. Thanks for the info, I will try to apply it as best as I can.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Both Alt+ Enter and Going into settings and selecting it.
> 
> I have a laptop with a 14 inch monitor built in and a 21 inch monitor. I extend the displays so that I can have two screens at once. This set up worked fine with my old monitor that went bad. I had no issues going into fullscreen mode. But now with this new monitor when I try to go full screen, it flickers then unity crashes.


Odd. Do you think that the new monitor is using more resources (graphics-wise) than your old one? You may have to go into the display settings and turn them down.

----------


## Wawawa

> How do you take a picture of what's on your screen?


If ur using a computer, then you click print screen once, then you have the picture saved. Then you can open something liked mspaint and click Ctrl+V to paste it. Then you save the picture, if you want to use it. 

On a laptop, im not really sure what buttons you press, but you can search it up.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> How do you take a picture of what's on your screen?


Here's a link for it
http://app.prntscr.com/
Its free and doesn't have any viruses

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

If you play on a mac you can just do Command Shift 4

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Here's a link for it
> http://app.prntscr.com/
> Its free and doesn't have any viruses


Yay, now I can screenshot my wins (and my losses). I'll finally be able to share stuff with everyone here!

----------


## spidavenger

Hi guys and gals! Let me reintroduce myself. You may remember me as *Champion Urban Guard* or *CUG* in game.

I just wanted to pop in and say Hi. I see there has been a lot of changes to the game.

I sure hope everyone is doing well and I just wanted to tell everyone hello. I will pop in from time to time to see you all.

Take care!

 Your friend always, *CUG*. :Smile:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Hi guys and gals! Let me reintroduce myself. You may remember me as *Champion Urban Guard* or *CUG* in game.
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and say Hi. I see there has been a lot of changes to the game.
> 
> I sure hope everyone is doing well and I just wanted to tell everyone hello. I will pop in from time to time to see you all.
> 
> Take care!
> 
>  Your friend always, *CUG*.


*WOW!!!
* CUG!!!! How you been man? I just returned myself. Great to hear from you old friend!!!! Welcome back, looks like the old gang is getting back together again!

----------


## spidavenger

Mason, I've been doing great. How have you been? Are you playing Heroes or are you mostly playing squaddies? Is most of the gang still here or are they playing heroes?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Hi guys and gals! Let me reintroduce myself. You may remember me as *Champion Urban Guard* or *CUG* in game.
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and say Hi. I see there has been a lot of changes to the game.
> 
> I sure hope everyone is doing well and I just wanted to tell everyone hello. I will pop in from time to time to see you all.
> 
> Take care!
> 
>  Your friend always, *CUG*.


Well I'm kind of new here as well so maybe I can help you learn the ropes. Also the abbreviation of your name is hilarious!  :Big Grin:

----------


## spidavenger

> Well I'm kind of new here as well so maybe I can help you learn the ropes. Also the abbreviation of your name is hilarious!


Thank you, the gang gave me the nickname, back in the day. It grew on me because the other name was so long, LOL. :Smile:

----------


## spidavenger

Well guys, I've got to go to bed. Mason, it was good to hear from you and Arrow it was nice meeting you.

Take care of yourselves and goodnight! :Smile: 

*CUG*

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Mason, I've been doing great. How have you been? Are you playing Heroes or are you mostly playing squaddies? Is most of the gang still here or are they playing heroes?


I have been well old friend. I never quite got into Marvel Heroes. I tried it in Beta and didn't feel it. There are quite a few of the old crew playing it. I recently returned because my son wanted to play SHSO again, and with the new fractal system I got back into it myself. A few veterans have returned, *Storm Builder*, *Shocking Techno Gir*l, *Dream Guard*, and some never left. *Gallant Centurion Spy* kept the community together when we all departed and deserves much props.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Hi guys and gals! Let me reintroduce myself. You may remember me as *Champion Urban Guard* or *CUG* in game.
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and say Hi. I see there has been a lot of changes to the game.
> 
> I sure hope everyone is doing well and I just wanted to tell everyone hello. I will pop in from time to time to see you all.
> 
> Take care!
> 
>  Your friend always, *CUG*.


Hey CUG! Welcome back! I recently came back as well, seems all the veterans are coming back now  :Smile: 




> I have been well old friend. I never quite got into Marvel Heroes. I tried it in Beta and didn't feel it. There are quite a few of the old crew playing it. I recently returned because my son wanted to play SHSO again, and with the new fractal system I got back into it myself. A few veterans have returned, *Storm Builder*, *Shocking Techno Gir*l, *Dream Guard*, and some never left. *Gallant Centurion Spy* kept the community together when we all departed and deserves much props.


*cough* You forgot me *cough*
(well actually I wasn't sure if you knew, but just saying)

----------


## PhantCowboy

Should I buy him? And what's with all the spidey sales?

Edit: I went ahead and bought him just because he is retired.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Hi guys and gals! Let me reintroduce myself. You may remember me as *Champion Urban Guard* or *CUG* in game.
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and say Hi. I see there has been a lot of changes to the game.
> 
> I sure hope everyone is doing well and I just wanted to tell everyone hello. I will pop in from time to time to see you all.
> 
> Take care!
> 
>  Your friend always, *CUG*.


Welcome Back and Nice to meet you

----------


## Megatron

> Should I buy him? And what's with all the spidey sales?
> 
> Edit: I went ahead and bought him just because he is retired.


I think they are going through all the themes on the survey.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Am I the only one who has logged in today to see that some of their daily hero tokens did not reset properly? I'm hoping this fixes itself after tonight's reset as I don't want to be missing out on the bonus fractals I get for collecting everything.

----------


## spidavenger

Well I'm glad Spy kept the team together as well as others. Mask it is good to hear from you again. I've missed seeing everyone. Cowboy, it is nice to meet you. Unfortunately guys I have to go to work, but I will catch up to you all real soon. Be sure to tell the gang I said Hi.

Over and out!

*CUG*

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Hey CUG! Welcome back! I recently came back as well, seems all the veterans are coming back now 
> 
> 
> 
> *cough* You forgot me *coug*h**
> (well actually I wasn't sure if you knew, but just saying)


LOL, oh my God love, sorry It was late! and of course the return of *MASKED TRAVELER SEAMSTRESS!!!!!* There you go....lol

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> LOL, oh my God love, sorry It was late! and of course the return of *MASKED TRAVELER SEAMSTRESS!!!!!* There you go....lol


Woohoo! Lol. That was funny :P

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hi guys and gals! Let me reintroduce myself. You may remember me as *Champion Urban Guard* or *CUG* in game.
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and say Hi. I see there has been a lot of changes to the game.
> 
> I sure hope everyone is doing well and I just wanted to tell everyone hello. I will pop in from time to time to see you all.
> 
> Take care!
> 
>  Your friend always, *CUG*.


CUGGERS!!!! Welcome back, my friend!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> *cough* You forgot me *cough*
> (well actually I wasn't sure if you knew, but just saying)


She forgot Mr. Charles LePage, too! Where would we be without our tuxedoed friend?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> She forgot Mr. Charles LePage, too! Where would we be without our tuxedoed friend?


Charles never left, I'm beginning to suspect Charles is  a developer or Stan Lee....

----------


## spidavenger

> CUGGERS!!!! Welcome back, my friend!


Hey buddy, I had a little time to post. It is great too see you buddy. I'm so glad you are doing well and keeping everyone together. I've missed everyone. :Smile:

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> I think they are going through all the themes on the survey.


Hopefully if I get Lucky Scarlet Spider Will go on sale He is the last spider-man I need other then Iron Spider

----------


## FrostyFlakes

Gonna be online right now...

Again, I'll be showing up at Johnny's Dance Club at the Baxter Plaza Zone.

EDIT: I might go for a spin in the missions if no one's gonna be pesterin' me in-game. XDDD 

EDIT2: On second thought; just add me in-game... Again, Brave Bear Bunny here!

----------


## Charles LePage

> She forgot Mr. Charles LePage, too! Where would we be without our tuxedoed friend?


Awe, he's just dead weight.  Cut him loose while you still have a chance!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Awe, he's just dead weight.  Cut him loose while you still have a chance!


Charles LePage...YEA RIGHT!!!! I know who you are!!! *Stan Lee!!!!!*

----------


## FrostyFlakes

Alright... 1.8k-ish fractals left before I can get Exo-7 Falcon!

This was a good run; so off I go to bed for now!

----------


## PhantCowboy

1 month

----------


## Wawawa

> Hopefully if I get Lucky Scarlet Spider Will go on sale He is the last spider-man I need other then Iron Spider


Nope today was the last spidey day. Ugh, no spiderwoman or spidergirl.... Idk why ppl voted for bombastic and armored, they're both repaints.
Next is iron men, then fantastic four,then street heroes(midnight son).

----------


## spidavenger

This maybe a silly question, but it has been a year and 7 months since I played this game on a regular basis, and there have been many changes to it. I don't even know where to begin.

What happened to the friend list because when I was in game, some how I couldn't find it?

Did I over look it?

Is there a guide to playing the game?

There are fractals, objects, companions and many changes.

Could someone help me?

Thanks,

*CUG*

----------


## VictorVonModok

> This maybe a silly question, but it has been a year and 7 months since I played this game on a regular basis, and there have been many changes to it. I don't even know where to begin.
> 
> What happened to the friend list because when I was in game, some how I couldn't find it?
> 
> Did I over look it?
> 
> Is there a guide to playing the game?
> 
> There are fractals, objects, companions and many changes.
> ...


If you click the arrow in the upper right corner you can select Friends from the drop-down list. I had a bit of time finding it as well initially.
The Wiki linked on the first page of the thread has helped me a lot as I recently started playing. Here is the link:
http://superherosquadonline.wikispaces.com/home

Hope that helps.

----------


## spidavenger

> If you click the arrow in the upper right corner you can select Friends from the drop-down list. I had a bit of time finding it as well initially.
> The Wiki linked on the first page of the thread has helped me a lot as I recently started playing. Here is the link:
> http://superherosquadonline.wikispaces.com/home
> 
> Hope that helps.


I really appreciate this. This info, will at least help me catch up on all the changes. Thanks again, my friend!

*CUG*

----------


## VictorVonModok

> I really appreciate this. This info, will at least help me catch up on all the changes. Thanks again, my friend!
> 
> *CUG*


You are welcome! Happy to return some help as I've gotten plenty from other members here since starting the game.

----------


## spidavenger

> You are welcome! Happy to return some help as I've gotten plenty from other members here since starting the game.


Amen brother! I here you. :Smile:

----------


## spidavenger

Are they ever going to make new zones or did they give up on that concept? These are the same zones that were here when I last left the game.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Are they ever going to make new zones or did they give up on that concept? These are the same zones that were here when I last left the game.


I think they gave up on it we haven't heard any news about anything.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Are they ever going to make new zones or did they give up on that concept? These are the same zones that were here when I last left the game.


Just like the good old card games  :Frown:  (which i only recently got into mostly because of all the cards i got from mystery boxes!)

----------


## spidavenger

> I think they gave up on it we haven't heard any news about anything.


Man, that is so sad. At least they added some different things. I haven't played a mission yet. 

Has missions changed a whole lot?

Have they quit making cards for the card game?

Sorry for so many questions, just curious, since it has been awhile.

----------


## spidavenger

> Just like the good old card games  (which i only recently got into mostly because of all the cards i got from mystery boxes!)


Wow, that is too bad. The card games were the best feature, in my opinion. :Frown:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Are they ever going to make new zones or did they give up on that concept? These are the same zones that were here when I last left the game.





> I think they gave up on it we haven't heard any news about anything.


To the contrary...The reasons given for the large change (Gaz called it "Recharge" us CBRites called it Fractal 2.0) were mainly three-fold. First, a new game economy was needed to simplify MTX purchases for budgetary tracking and continuing the current content distribution pace (keep the game going). Second, Gaz is hoping the new format will create more consumers to build sufficient funds to expand the game world (new/bigger zones & expansion of current in-game ideas- the arcade, card game, etc.). Finally, to build a nest fund so the developers can pay for App (multiple apps) production.

Zones are really expensive to develop, apparently. We've been told that Asgard took over $1 million dollars, so everyone buy more stuff in SHSO so we can get more!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Man, that is so sad. At least they added some different things. I haven't played a mission yet. 
> 
> Has missions changed a whole lot?
> 
> Have they quit making cards for the card game?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions, just curious, since it has been awhile.





> Wow, that is too bad. The card games were the best feature, in my opinion.


They quit making new card quests, no new zones. Now the positive.. The wheel is gone, now everything you do generates fractals which is the in game currency. The missions now have survival and crisis much harder and challenging. The new crafting system craft yourself a sidekick that collects all the fractals for you (Mega collect).  Fin Fang Foom is your destiny! (As Charles LePage told me!)

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> To the contrary...The reasons given for the large change (Gaz called it "Recharge" us CBRites called it Fractal 2.0) were mainly three-fold. First, a new game economy was needed to simplify MTX purchases for budgetary tracking and continuing the current content distribution pace (keep the game going). Second, Gaz is hoping the new format will create more consumers to build sufficient funds to expand the game world (new/bigger zones & expansion of current in-game ideas- the arcade, card game, etc.). Finally, to build a nest fund so the developers can pay for App (multiple apps) production.
> 
> Zones are really expensive to develop, apparently. We've been told that Asgard took over $1 million dollars, so everyone buy more stuff in SHSO so we can get more!


Well, my son's thirst for characters and mystery boxes makes sure Gazillion has a hot line to my Pay Pal.....

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Has missions changed a whole lot?


Crisis (same mission with more and tougher baddies), Survival (timed missions were the baddies keep coming and you can see your score compared to everyone else- Gaz even breaks it down to the individual hero. So, if you play as Luke Cage, you are compared to all players and those who played as Luke Cage in that mission), and expansion of Mayhem/Impy missions are quite nice.




> Have they quit making cards for the card game?


UD (Upper Deck) no longer supports the card game. All the cards that UD/Gaz developed were always in the game files, so, Gaz has been releasing all the previously unreleased cards in the Mystery Boxes. This means there has been a lot of new cards added to the wiki and our decks. BUT, it also looks like the card game in terms of New Card Quests has been put on hold. The big hope is there are many Devs who would LOVE to see the card game come to App form...

]

----------


## Scorpiodisc

Will Spider-Man Noir ever be released again. Or is he retired for good?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Will Spider-Man Noir ever be released again. Or is he retired for good?


he is retired! He probably will eventually show up!

----------


## Scorpiodisc

> he is retired! He probably will eventually show up!


Good to know. My son is jonesing for him. He lost interest in the game right around the time that world event was going on and he just recently got back into the game. He has been bugging me about it so I told him I would ask here. Now maybe he will give it a rest. 

Thanks for the response.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

There is still a way to get spider-man noir but its horrible you have to own every box hero buy the $50 gold pack 5,200 gold then you will get a ultra rare heroic box which will grant a box hero and if you own all the box heroes it replaces it with spider-man noir

----------


## sylvestro1299

> There is still a way to get spider-man noir but its horrible you have to own every box hero buy the $50 gold pack 5,200 gold then you will get a ultra rare heroic box which will grant a box hero and if you own all the box heroes it replaces it with spider-man noir


Are you sure? I think its better if he waits till spiderman noir goes on for a day sale!

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Are you sure? I think its better if he waits till spiderman noir goes on for a day sale!


Only one person has told me this happened to them I would not try it as its still a $50 sink hole and its not worth it Im not 100% sure if it does but hey you still get gold to buy new heroes in the end

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> The big hope is there are many Devs who would LOVE to see the card game come to App form...
> 
> ]


They cannot make that App, I will not get any work done.... I will get fired...Who will pay my mortgage?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> They cannot make that App, I will not get any work done.... I will get fired...Who will pay my mortgage?


lol wow! Get a regular phone then  :Stick Out Tongue: ! (Also i got my first victory against myst sparrow in a practice match card game)

----------


## CenturianSpy

> They cannot make that App, I will not get any work done.... I will get fired...Who will pay my mortgage?


<laughs> and if the app is able to interact with the browser game (one person can play mobile against someone on their PC) to access your in-game card database...lookout...

it should be a paid App that gives you a code for either Jack of Hearts or an Alt. Gambit.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> lol wow! Get a regular phone then ! (Also i got my first victory against myst sparrow in a practice match card game)


I have 2 of those cards Sylvestro. I was not using my league deck.
LOL

----------


## spidavenger

Thanks Mason and Spy for answering my questions. I've been busy all day at the store and just now, got another chance to post. :Smile:

----------


## spidavenger

What do click to chat in game?

That was another question, I was trying to think of earlier.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> What do click to chat in game?
> 
> That was another question, I was trying to think of earlier.


Click on the keyboard, that will bring up chat window

----------


## spidavenger

> Click on the keyboard, that will bring up chat window


Thanks Sparrow! LOL, that is bad when I forgot the basics of the game. :Smile:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> lol wow! Get a regular phone then ! (Also i got my first victory against myst sparrow in a practice match card game)


Congrats, you're on your way!!!!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I have 2 of those cards Sylvestro. I was not using my league deck.
> LOL


Well that was a short moment of joy axed!  :Stick Out Tongue:  No wonder i won

----------


## spideyman

I got caught in a black hole.

http://imgur.com/G8nKlFn

----------


## Wawawa

I was wondering,  who was the boxed hero that took you the least amount of tries to get?  I still haven't gotten any so ya.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> I was wondering,  who was the boxed hero that took you the least amount of tries to get?  I still haven't gotten any so ya.


I got venom on my first try when boxes were gold. agent coulson on my 5th winter soldier on my 10th beta ray bill on my 15th ultron on my 15th and the rest were all 30s or more Doc Ock took 87 boxes to get him so yeah doc ock was my least favorite one to try for

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I was wondering,  who was the boxed hero that took you the least amount of tries to get?  I still haven't gotten any so ya.


Venom. When it was gold to buy him, I got him on my first box.

----------


## Xapto

> Thanks Sparrow! LOL, that is bad when I forgot the basics of the game.


Hello and Welcome Back!  :Big Grin: 

Better late than never c;

----------


## Carmaicol

> I was wondering,  who was the boxed hero that took you the least amount of tries to get?  I still haven't gotten any so ya.


The Least: Winter Soldier (1), Venom (3), Agent Coulson (3).

The Most: Thanos (44), Green Goblin (20), DocOck (40)

The best for me was Titanium Man's, Got 3 heroes+TT with 20 boxes.


Edit://
CUG, Nice to see you! You still on my friend list, feel free to invite me or say hi if you see me.

----------


## Maven

> I was wondering,  who was the boxed hero that took you the least amount of tries to get?  I still haven't gotten any so ya.


Warning before proceeding: Yes, you will get jealous...and I will admit with two, maybe three exceptions, my box luck has been incredible AND ridiculous.

Least tries: Doc Ock - 1, Sabretooth - 1, Titanium Man - 1, Ultron - 1, Green Goblin - 2, Agent Coulson - 3, Mr. Fixit - 5, Venom - 8, Thanos - 16

Most tries: Beta Ray Bill - 30ish, Winter Soldier - 40ish

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Oh I almost forgot. I believe it took me 3 tries for Agent Coulson.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Oh I almost forgot. I believe it took me 3 tries for Agent Coulson.


Took me 78 for Thanos I wanted him sooooo bad

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Beta Ray Bill-10
Venom-20
Thanos-2
Ultron-10
Sabretooth-12
Agent Coulson-8
Winter Soldier-13
I think that's about everyone, I'll check later to confirm.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Happy 300!!!!*

----------


## sylvestro1299

> *Happy 300!!!!*


I was waiting for happy 5000th post as a reply lol!

----------


## spidavenger

> Hello and Welcome Back! 
> 
> Better late than never c;


Hi Xapto! Thanks, I appreciate that.

*CUG*

----------


## spidavenger

> The Least: Winter Soldier (1), Venom (3), Agent Coulson (3).
> 
> The Most: Thanos (44), Green Goblin (20), DocOck (40)
> 
> The best for me was Titanium Man's, Got 3 heroes+TT with 20 boxes.
> 
> 
> Edit://
> CUG, Nice to see you! You still on my friend list, feel free to invite me or say hi if you see me.


Hey hat, longtime my friend! Yes, next time I see you, I will holler at you for a mission or card game or just say, hello. :Smile:

----------


## VictorVonModok

Just an FYI, looks like today in the Shop Iron Man Mk 42 is on sale for 400/4000 and Werewolf is available for 500/5000.

IMMk42.JPG
WW.JPG

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Happy 300 plus today's my birthday! Yayyyyyy!

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Happy 300 plus today's my birthday! Yayyyyyy!


Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday dear Enraged Arrow Enforcer, Happy Birthday to you, And many more.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Happy 300 plus today's my birthday! Yayyyyyy!


Happy B-Day

----------


## PhantCowboy

Something is wrong with the Electro Image in the wiki and I'm not sure how to fix it

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday dear Enraged Arrow Enforcer, Happy Birthday to you, And many more.





> Happy B-Day


Thank you, everyone is here extremely nice. Once again thanks!

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> I was wondering,  who was the boxed hero that took you the least amount of tries to get?  I still haven't gotten any so ya.


Winter Soldier took me 15. I'm still trying for Venom at box 19, Ultron at 20, and Coulson at 12

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

The lowest amount of tries it has taken me for a box was 2 for Sabretooth and 3 for Venom. But then some like Titanium Man and Ultron took upwards of 40-50 tries to get.

----------


## spidavenger

> Happy 300 plus today's my birthday! Yayyyyyy!



Happy birthday, buddy! :Smile: 

*CUG*

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Happy 300 plus today's my birthday! Yayyyyyy!


Happy Born Day!!!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Is Iron Man Mk 42 worth it to buy today?

----------


## Ace

> Is Iron Man Mk 42 worth it to buy today?


If you already have a few Iron Men in your squad, I'd say no. I don't have him but I have enough Iron Men in my squad so I'll save my fractals for someone else and buy him much later.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Happy 300 plus today's my birthday! Yayyyyyy!


Happy Birthday Enraged Arrow!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-V80ZTKBL4

(I dont know if that link will work, but I tried)

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Happy Birthday Enraged Arrow!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-V80ZTKBL4
> 
> (I dont know if that link will work, but I tried)


That made me laugh, a lot. Thanks for the Happy Birthday. Everyone has been so nice to me.  :Big Grin:

----------


## eagle1604

Happy Birthday Enraged Enforcer Arrow hope you had a wonderful day and lots of cake.  :Smile:

----------


## Neutronium Hunter Ferret

Happy Birthday Enraged Arrow Enforcer and I hoped you enjoyed it  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Happy Birthday Enraged Enforcer Arrow hope you had a wonderful day and lots of cake.





> Happy Birthday Enraged Arrow Enforcer and I hoped you enjoyed it


I don't have any cake, instead I'm having a single cupcake.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I don't have any cake, instead I'm having a single cupcake.



Spiderman-Mask-Cake.jpg


There you go......enjoy!!! :Wink:

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Alright... 1.8k-ish fractals left before I can get Exo-7 Falcon!
> 
> This was a good run; so off I go to bed for now!


You'll love him. I promise. ;D




> Nope today was the last spidey day. Ugh, no spiderwoman or spidergirl.... Idk why ppl voted for bombastic and armored, they're both repaints.
> Next is iron men, then fantastic four,then street heroes(midnight son).


Because they're the retired heroes who are rarer. I think Spider-Woman and Spider-Girl used to be regulars in the shop. Armored Spidey was from a code and Bombastic Bag Man was an April Fool's Day special.

I'm happy for MK 42 today. He's the first hero since regular Wolvie I haven't already owned.




> Crisis (same mission with more and tougher baddies), Survival (timed missions were the baddies keep coming and you can see your score compared to everyone else- Gaz even breaks it down to the individual hero. So, if you play as Luke Cage, you are compared to all players and those who played as Luke Cage in that mission), and expansion of Mayhem/Impy missions are quite nice.
> 
> UD (Upper Deck) no longer supports the card game. All the cards that UD/Gaz developed were always in the game files, so, Gaz has been releasing all the previously unreleased cards in the Mystery Boxes. This means there has been a lot of new cards added to the wiki and our decks. BUT, it also looks like the card game in terms of New Card Quests has been put on hold. The big hope is there are many Devs who would LOVE to see the card game come to App form...


If that happens, I hope they don't just develop the app and leave us hanging for updates in the actual game. Like some other companies I know. <.<




> Happy 300 plus today's my birthday! Yayyyyyy!


Happy birthday!

----------


## Neutronium Hunter Ferret

Does anybody know how you get these badges beside your name :Big Grin: 

because I know how to get all the others accept the Bronze,Silver,Gold,Adamantium.

----------


## censorship

> Does anybody know how you get these badges beside your name

----------


## Neutronium Hunter Ferret

Thanks but how do you get the bronze a 1 year acount

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Thanks but how do you get the bronze a 1 year acount


This may sound crazy...be a member for a year.

----------


## Virgo

Been Mystery Box-ing for a while and haven't really had any luck but I've gotten plenty of nice cards and began wondering, do certain type of cards pop-up on specific kinds of boxes or are they all random? I'm aiming to score some Ms. Marvel & Spider-Woman cards but I'm only seem to be getting Gambits & Wolverines on the Beta Ray Bill boxes. Anyways, I got this card and I'm not sure if it's in the wiki yet; I would add it myself but I forgot the wiki's address and the whole uploading process.  :Confused: 

Card SHSO .jpg

Happy to see *CUG* back in the forums, you were missed old friend! And also wanna wish a happy birthday to *Enraged Enforcer Arrow*!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Been Mystery Box-ing for a while and haven't really had any luck but I've gotten plenty of nice cards and began wondering, do certain type of cards pop-up on specific kinds of boxes or are they all random?


It's been random for me.




> Anyways, I got this card and I'm not sure if it's in the wiki yet; I would add it myself but I forgot the wiki's address and the whole uploading process.


First, here's a link to our wiki (also found on the first post of this thread with many other helpful links): http://superherosquadonline.wikispaces.com/

Second, here's the process for adding a new card:



*Step 1.* Check the search box to make sure the Card Page is not already in the system. If the page does exist and you just need to add a picture you can skip to Step 4.
*Step 2.* If you need to create a new page for your card click the "+" link in the red circle.
*Step 3.* This takes you to the "Make a New Page" page. JUST fill in the top line with the card's exact name. Do NOT fill in any of the other boxes.
*Step 4.* Click the photo icon to upload your picture of the card. You can adjust the size of the card after it is uploaded with the "+" & "-" boxes. Press "Save" when finished.

These steps will get the card added, and us wiki editors will take care of the little details. 

Thanks to everyone who adds something to our wiki!!! If you want to contribute, please contact me with your wiki name.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Thanks to everyone who adds something to our wiki!!!


Thanks for letting us help.

----------


## magenta

> Hi guys and gals! Let me reintroduce myself. You may remember me as *Champion Urban Guard* or *CUG* in game.
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and say Hi. I see there has been a lot of changes to the game.
> 
> I sure hope everyone is doing well and I just wanted to tell everyone hello. I will pop in from time to time to see you all.
> 
> Take care!
> 
>  Your friend always, *CUG*.


Hi, CUG! I'm glad to see your name pop up again. I hope you're doing well!

----------


## sylvestro1299

Happy Birthday enraged enforcer arrow! Sorry couldnt wish you earlier today! It was a busy day  :Smile:

----------


## PhantCowboy

Anyone else achieved this yet?

----------


## spidavenger

> Been Mystery Box-ing for a while and haven't really had any luck but I've gotten plenty of nice cards and began wondering, do certain type of cards pop-up on specific kinds of boxes or are they all random? I'm aiming to score some Ms. Marvel & Spider-Woman cards but I'm only seem to be getting Gambits & Wolverines on the Beta Ray Bill boxes. Anyways, I got this card and I'm not sure if it's in the wiki yet; I would add it myself but I forgot the wiki's address and the whole uploading process. 
> 
> Card SHSO .jpg
> 
> Happy to see *CUG* back in the forums, you were missed old friend! And also wanna wish a happy birthday to *Enraged Enforcer Arrow*!





> Hi, CUG! I'm glad to see your name pop up again. I hope you're doing well!


Hi Virgo and Hi Magenta! It sure is great to hear from you, both. I've been doing well and have missed you both very much.

Spy has done such a good job, keeping the family together. I hope to see you in game soon.

*CUG*

----------


## Ace

> Anyone else achieved this yet?


Yeeeaaaaa......I need to work on those '-'.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

Finally got every boxed hero/villain  :Big Grin:  yay!

----------


## VictorVonModok

> Finally got every boxed hero/villain  yay!


Congratulations!

----------


## VictorVonModok

The hero on sale today is Iron Patriot for 400/4000.



Anyone have any recommendations as to whether he is worth 4000 fractals?

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Congratulations!


Thanks dude! I figure it took around 200 boxes, Agent Coulson and Winter Soldier surprisngly took the most. It was nice getting Coulson first try today, that was my first time ever having that happen.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> The hero on sale today is Iron Patriot for 400/4000.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations as to whether he is worth 4000 fractals?


My theory is if you can make 5000 fractals a day you should buy every sale hero you don't have, because eventually you will want them and they won't be on sale then.

----------


## Ace

> Finally got every boxed hero/villain  yay!


Congrats man  :Smile: .

----------


## FrostyFlakes

Uh... Is Iron Patriot worth 4000 Fractals?

I'm like 300 away from him, might wanna divert away from my Exo-7 plan if ever...

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Anyone have any recommendations as to whether he is worth 4000 fractals?





> Uh... Is Iron Patriot worth 4000 Fractals?


I have a few theories/musings on this:
1. I think that Iron Patriot is the best of the Iron Men uniforms, but NONE of them are world beaters.
2. He's a MUCH better deal with the 1000 fractal savings.
3. Maybe there is someone else you'd rather get in the August sale...
4. Are you budgeting for the GotG presale?

...I probably just made your decisions harder...

----------


## FrostyFlakes

> I have a few theories/musings on this:
> 1. I think that Iron Patriot is the best of the Iron Men uniforms, but NONE of them are world beaters.
> 2. He's a MUCH better deal with the 1000 fractal savings.
> 3. Maybe there is someone else you'd rather get in the August sale...
> 4. Are you budgeting for the GotG presale?
> 
> ...I probably just made your decisions harder...


#3 and #4?... None at all! And nope, you didn't made my decisions harder.

I'm just caught in a crossroad, that's all.

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> Uh... Is Iron Patriot worth 4000 Fractals?
> 
> I'm like 300 away from him, might wanna divert away from my Exo-7 plan if ever...


I bought him the day he came out and I was little disappointed.  I feel like his basic attacks should have been better/more powerful.  His second power attack gives him a damage boost, so that can off set the lack of damage.  He's better than War Machine.

Pros: Good power attacks, good HeroUp, his basic attacks prevent you from getting hit when he flies up in the air, visually really cool to look at

Cons: All those weapons, you'd think he'd do more damage.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I bought him the day he came out and I was little disappointed.  I feel like his basic attacks should have been better/more powerful.  His second power attack gives him a damage boost, so that can off set the lack of damage.  He's better than War Machine.
> 
> Pros: Good power attacks, good HeroUp, his basic attacks prevent you from getting hit when he flies up in the air, visually really cool to look at
> 
> Cons: All those weapons, you'd think he'd do more damage.


Another con: He can get knocked down during his heroup.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I'm only buying heroes that I really like or must want, since I already have 20 heroes to max big time.

----------


## FrostyFlakes

> I bought him the day he came out and I was little disappointed.  I feel like his basic attacks should have been better/more powerful.  His second power attack gives him a damage boost, so that can off set the lack of damage.  He's better than War Machine.
> 
> Pros: Good power attacks, good HeroUp, his basic attacks prevent you from getting hit when he flies up in the air, visually really cool to look at
> 
> Cons: All those weapons, you'd think he'd do more damage.





> Another con: He can get knocked down during his heroup.


If that's the case, I'm sticking to getting EXO-7 Falcon then...

----------


## Pyrebomb

Ugh. Iron Patriot, why? He was on sale for President's Day in February and again just last month for Independence Day! If he was so popular, people should have bought him then.

I'm going to be mad if we don't get Iron Man 2020 in the sale.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Okay, something is really up with the Spideys. First, their voice-overs getting all mangled. Now, I just had Iron Spider and EotE perform a fart emote in lieu of poking Impy. Gross, guys.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I just had Iron Spider and EotE perform a fart emote in lieu of poking Impy. Gross, guys.


More farts in the game?!

*I'm for it!!*

----------


## sylvestro1299

Well I am glad I won 5k fractals from the winter challenge! And I got iron patriot with 5k fractals before but he is lower on the fun heroes list! Right now I'm playing mostly as ff doom! His second power attack's greatness hasn't been revealed till he reached lvl 15! Are you guys sure sandman and mission will be in the same week? I don't think they do such things often

----------


## Pyrebomb

Ah, I love the Dooms. I really miss playing as them. I think they were the two I maxed to 20 just after Loki. But so many other chars to level...

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Are you guys sure sandman and mission will be in the same week? I don't think they do such things often


You should've put this in spoilers...Gaz use to release missions with characters often. Lately it seems that updates are generally just characters and the missions are released without an update and at unusual times. The want to get the GotG Theme out quickly SHOULD drive Gaz for quick release of Sandman and the new mission.

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> Ah, I love the Dooms. I really miss playing as them. I think they were the two I maxed to 20 just after Loki. But so many other chars to level...


I'm a big fan of the Doom's as well, but I was playing as the regular one this afternoon and when I did his HeroUp, even though there's more of them, Stealth Suit Caps' agents are way better than the Doombots.  They get knocked out pretty quickly and don't do nearly enough damage.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I'm a big fan of the Doom's as well, but I was playing as the regular one this afternoon and when I did his HeroUp, even though there's more of them, Stealth Suit Caps' agents are way better than the Doombots.  They get knocked out pretty quickly and don't do nearly enough damage.


I never liked playing a mission with someone who had normal Doom his minions would always surround an enemy and no one could attack him till he or the bots were K.O.ed

----------


## Neutronium Hunter Ferret

> If that's the case, I'm sticking to getting EXO-7 Falcon then...


Exo-7 Falcon is really cool and his Hero Up is very strong Good choice :Wink:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I'm a big fan of the Doom's as well, but I was playing as the regular one this afternoon and when I did his HeroUp, even though there's more of them, Stealth Suit Caps' agents are way better than the Doombots.  They get knocked out pretty quickly and don't do nearly enough damage.


thats the thing with doom bots! Their huge numbers is to serve as a distraction!

----------


## Maven

> I never liked playing a mission with someone who had normal Doom his minions would always surround an enemy and no one could attack him till he or the bots were K.O.ed


Whenever I play as regular Doom, I always try my darndest to activate his second (which grants an armor boost to teammates) and third Power Attacks the most, and not the Hero-Up at all if I can help it. I really, REALLY wish regular Doom had Future Foundation Doom's moveset and vice-versa, since I far and away prefer Doom with his classic green outfit. Heck, FF Doom's second power emote (where he pokes a voodoo doll of Reed with a needle) would suit regular Doom considerably better since FF Doom is supposed to be an ally of sorts and (supposedly) not an enemy of the FF.

----------


## Ace

Just used 5k fractals on the Ultronic box and this is the only good thing I got. I really have to start playing some cards.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Just used 5k fractals on the Ultronic box and this is the only good thing I get. I really have to start playing some cards.


what you have to do is donate fractals to me sir? Soo how much do you want to donate sir? Also how did you get sooo many?

----------


## Ace

> I never liked playing a mission with someone who had normal Doom his minions would always surround an enemy and no one could attack him till he or the bots were K.O.ed


Same here, I find it a bit annoying.

@sylvestro_ Been saving bro.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Same here, I find it a bit annoying.
> 
> @sylvestro_ Been saving bro.


Saving for what?

----------


## Ace

> Saving for what?


Nothing in particular.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I'm a big fan of the Doom's as well, but I was playing as the regular one this afternoon and when I did his HeroUp, even though there's more of them, Stealth Suit Caps' agents are way better than the Doombots.  They get knocked out pretty quickly and don't do nearly enough damage.


Yeah. I wish he'd get an upgrade so his Doombots work the same way as Coulson and Stealth Cap's HU's.




> thats the thing with doom bots! Their huge numbers is to serve as a distraction!


 I understand the idea. And the first few times you activate it, it is pretty hilarious to watch. But the problem is that it is _much_ more distracting to other players than the enemies. Half of the time, I can't even find or target the enemy I want to attack when all those Doombots are on the screen.




> Whenever I play as regular Doom, I always try my darndest to activate his second (which grants an armor boost to teammates) and third Power Attacks the most, and not the Hero-Up at all if I can help it. I really, REALLY wish regular Doom had Future Foundation Doom's moveset and vice-versa, since I far and away prefer Doom with his classic green outfit. Heck, FF Doom's second power emote (where he pokes a voodoo doll of Reed with a needle) would suit regular Doom considerably better since FF Doom is supposed to be an ally of sorts and (supposedly) not an enemy of the FF.


I'm not really a big fan of FF Doom's moveset, so I don't want them switched. But a few tweaks would be nice.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I understand the idea. And the first few times you activate it, it is pretty hilarious to watch. But the problem is that it is _much_ more distracting to other players than the enemies. Half of the time, I can't even find or target the enemy I want to attack when all those Doombots are on the screen.



its good if you have low health those doom bots can take hits and also i dont use dr doom on multiplayer much and as you mentioned its pretty fun to watch them fail!

----------


## Scorpiodisc

Is there any word on when the GOTG pre-sale will go live? My Son is chomping at the bit and I could find no news on the site. The only reason we know about it at all, is because of the email they sent, but even that just says "coming soon".

----------


## cpinheir

Regarding the farming of fractals, I think I found a technique that might be a little better than mayhem missions. Actually, the fractal payoff is about the same as mayhem missions, BUT the xp earned is much more. What I do is run the attack of the spider-clones crisis with an bad mama jama like EOTE spidey. The trick here is getting to silver by around 2 min or less....it can be done. Also, you want to be near death about the time you get to silver, so you don't have to waste time waiting to die. Anyways, the fractal payout for non-agent for a silver win is 15 fractals....for mayhem mission adamantium its 9. It takes roughly twice the amount of time to get to silver on that crisis mission and die (if you play it right)....but you also save time on the crisis because you don't have to wait thru cut scenes. Finally, comparing the xp awarded (30-something for mayhem, 225 for the crisis) might make this technique more appealing to those wanting to level up their characters faster. BTW, the Titans Clash crisis mission will give similar results, although I finding it takes me a little longer to get to silver as quick as I can with the spider-foes mission.

----------


## Ace

Got him on the first try  :Big Grin: 


Got her on my first try of the Berserker box '-'. The game crashed when she came out but I still got her.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Is there any word on when the GOTG pre-sale will go live? My Son is chomping at the bit and I could find no news on the site. The only reason we know about it at all, is because of the email they sent, but even that just says "coming soon".


That little placard on the newsletter is ALL the info we got so far...other than:
*spoilers:*
we know Groot and Rocket are the first two GotG members with coding
*end of spoilers*

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Regarding the farming of fractals, I think I found a technique that might be a little better than mayhem missions. Actually, the fractal payoff is about the same as mayhem missions, BUT the xp earned is much more. What I do is run the attack of the spider-clones crisis with an bad mama jama like EOTE spidey. The trick here is getting to silver by around 2 min or less....it can be done. Also, you want to be near death about the time you get to silver, so you don't have to waste time waiting to die. Anyways, the fractal payout for non-agent for a silver win is 15 fractals....for mayhem mission adamantium its 9. It takes roughly twice the amount of time to get to silver on that crisis mission and die (if you play it right)....but you also save time on the crisis because you don't have to wait thru cut scenes. Finally, comparing the xp awarded (30-something for mayhem, 225 for the crisis) might make this technique more appealing to those wanting to level up their characters faster. BTW, the Titans Clash crisis mission will give similar results, although I finding it takes me a little longer to get to silver as quick as I can with the spider-foes mission.


Ugh...I don't like the idea of purposely losing to gain fractals quicker. But, I commend your resourcefulness and ingenuity.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Regarding the farming of fractals, I think I found a technique that might be a little better than mayhem missions. Actually, the fractal payoff is about the same as mayhem missions, BUT the xp earned is much more. What I do is run the attack of the spider-clones crisis with an bad mama jama like EOTE spidey. The trick here is getting to silver by around 2 min or less....it can be done. Also, you want to be near death about the time you get to silver, so you don't have to waste time waiting to die. Anyways, the fractal payout for non-agent for a silver win is 15 fractals....for mayhem mission adamantium its 9. It takes roughly twice the amount of time to get to silver on that crisis mission and die (if you play it right)....but you also save time on the crisis because you don't have to wait thru cut scenes. Finally, comparing the xp awarded (30-something for mayhem, 225 for the crisis) might make this technique more appealing to those wanting to level up their characters faster. BTW, the Titans Clash crisis mission will give similar results, although I finding it takes me a little longer to get to silver as quick as I can with the spider-foes mission.


Pure Genius IMO

----------


## Myst Sparrow

This ever happen to anyone?
How am i suppose to play!
How am I suppose to play.jpg

----------


## Ace

> This ever happen to anyone?
> How am i suppose to play!
> How am I suppose to play.jpg


If you're in full screen when it happens, then exit out of full screen, that should fix it.
This used to happen to me a long time ago.

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

> That little placard on the newsletter is ALL the info we got so far...other than:
> *spoilers:*
> we know Groot and Rocket are the first two GotG members with coding
> *end of spoilers*


Also, wouldn't there need to be down time for them to officially add them in? Servers downtime I mean.

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> This ever happen to anyone?
> How am i suppose to play!
> How am I suppose to play.jpg


Wow... I've never seen this glitch out of my whole time being on Hero Up..

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Also, wouldn't there need to be down time for them to officially add them in? Servers downtime I mean.


Not at all. Gaz always has content were they just need to "flip the switch". Usually, people in the game won't notice it and would have to relog in to see the new items.

----------


## Charles LePage

> This ever happen to anyone?
> How am i suppose to play!


Stand on your head?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> This ever happen to anyone?
> How am i suppose to play!
> How am I suppose to play.jpg





> Stand on your head?


<chuckles>

What's even worse is left is still left on your mouse but down is up...all part of Kitty's charm.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> My theory is if you can make 5000 fractals a day you should buy every sale hero you don't have, because eventually you will want them and they won't be on sale then.


Exactly, especially for my alt and I grind out the fractals daily for August. I'm not turning down any sale hero I don't yet have.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Exactly, especially for my alt and I grind out the fractals daily for August. I'm not turning down any sale hero I don't yet have.


Great minds think a like my friend.

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

> Not at all. Gaz always has content were they just need to "flip the switch". Usually, people in the game won't notice it and would have to relog in to see the new items.


Thanks for the info. I guess that explains why earlier last week my friend told me I won electro, I looked and said "noooo I didn't", I placed third on a solo in the survival contest, I logged out and back in and sure enough he was there!

Apparently gazillion doesn't count scores from people using cheats and hacks, so my third place turned into first! Thanks Gaz! You sure know how to welcome an old player back.

----------


## VictorVonModok

I had a few more questions I was hoping someone could answer:

1)My understanding is that there is now way to communicate directly with other players in the game, akin to a "whisper" in other MMO-style games. Is this correct?

2)Similar to above, are there any ways to form guilds or super-groups or anything for in-game communication and mission running? I assume that this is again, no, primarily because of it being aimed at a younger audience.

3)Is there any way to trade fractals with other players?

4)I was wanting to run some Crisis missions to try and get Vibranium Ore. If there is no real whispering or party finding tools, is the best way just to add all the CBR players to my friends list and then hit them up with mission invites? I feel bad about the idea of just sending out spam invites.

Thanks.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

J


> I had a few more questions I was hoping someone could answer:
> 
> 1)My understanding is that there is now way to communicate directly with other players in the game, akin to a "whisper" in other MMO-style games. Is this correct?
> 
> 2)Similar to above, are there any ways to form guilds or super-groups or anything for in-game communication and mission running? I assume that this is again, no, primarily because of it being aimed at a younger audience.
> 
> 3)Is there any way to trade fractals with other players?
> 
> 4)I was wanting to run some Crisis missions to try and get Vibranium Ore. If there is no real whispering or party finding tools, is the best way just to add all the CBR players to my friends list and then hit them up with mission invites? I feel bad about the idea of just sending out spam invites.
> ...


1-3: no (yes you are correct with your assumptions)
4: PM on here and arrange times.

Edit: if you play Modok crisis survival mission with a powerhouse solo, you will get Vibranium Ore on average 1 of 3 times, I find it's the best and easiest, quickest, mission to do to for farming VO.

----------


## VictorVonModok

> J
> 
> 1-3: no (yes you are correct with your assumptions)
> 4: PM on here and arrange times.
> 
> Edit: if you play Modok crisis survival mission with a powerhouse solo, you will get Vibranium Ore on average 1 of 3 times, I find it's the best and easiest, quickest, mission to do to for farming VO.


Thanks, Guardian. 
I tried to do the Time to Take A.I.M. Crisis Survival mission with I think Wolverine and White Phoenix by myself but that didn't go well. Was that the one you were talking about? I also did the Modok Madness Crisis a couple times successfully but didn't get any Vibranium Ore.

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

> Thanks, Guardian. 
> I tried to do the Time to Take A.I.M. Crisis Survival mission with I think Wolverine and White Phoenix by myself but that didn't go well. Was that the one you were talking about? I also did the Modok Madness Crisis a couple times successfully but didn't get any Vibranium Ore.


I recommend a max level healer like indestructible hulk, anti venom or best case Loki. Keep doing the crisis mod ok madness and you will eventually get your ore. Like previous poster said, 1 in 3 chance so you may have to play it ten times.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I recommend a max level healer like indestructible hulk, anti venom or best case Loki. Keep doing the crisis mod ok madness and you will eventually get your ore. Like previous poster said, 1 in 3 chance so you may have to play it ten times.


White phoenix is the max level healer 17 health per second is really strong!

----------


## FrostyFlakes

> Exo-7 Falcon is really cool and his Hero Up is very strong Good choice


Well, I was suppose to complete Cap's crazy posse of heroes connected to him.

After that I'll be busy to get Havok, Human Torch (again the inside joke) and Scarlet Witch (because QS is Jr. Shield only... Aww poop!)

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Well, I was suppose to complete Cap's crazy posse of heroes connected to him.
> 
> After that I'll be busy to get Havok, Human Torch (again the inside joke) and Scarlet Witch (because QS is Jr. Shield only... Aww poop!)


Scarlet witch may not be the best choice her only redeeming factor is her p3 nothing else!

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Arctic Armor Iron-Man is on sale today for 4000 fractals or 400 gold.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

My main has him but my alt doesn't. I hope Rescue is next, neither account has her.

----------


## censorship

Still a long month to go. I wouldn't count anyone out until the very end.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

It takes me 5-7 mins (sometimes less) to beat the only MODOK survival crisis edition there is, the other is just crisis or survival if I remember correctly. I use Superior Spider-Man or Falcon EXO-7 after they reach level 17. I tested my advice out after posting it and after 3 goes at with SSM I got 4 VO.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Arctic Armor Iron-Man is on sale today for 4000 fractals or 400 gold.


Uggggh. Another repaint. That I've owned for ages.

Losing faith anyone I actually _want_ will be in this sale.

----------


## VictorVonModok

> It takes me 5-7 mins (sometimes less) to beat the only MODOK survival crisis edition there is, the other is just crisis or survival if I remember correctly. I use Superior Spider-Man or Falcon EXO-7 after they reach level 17. I tested my advice out after posting it and after 3 goes at with SSM I got 4 VO.


Thanks for the follow-up and testing. I have Falcon EXO-7 around level 13-14 I think. I'll level him up a bit more and give it a go. Might also pick up Superior Spider-Man since it sounds like he is quite good as well.

----------


## Charles LePage

Eat.  Sleep.  Play SHSO.  Repeat.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Stand on your head?





> <chuckles>
> 
> Exactly what I was trying to do!
> 
> 
> What's even worse is left is still left on your mouse but down is up...all part of Kitty's charm.


OMG, it was like flying a plane in the game!

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Eat.  Sleep.  Play SHSO.  Repeat.


Congrats!!

----------


## Charles LePage

> Congrats!!


Thanks!  If only my title list wasn't broken.

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> Uggggh. Another repaint. That I've owned for ages.
> 
> Losing faith anyone I actually _want_ will be in this sale.


Just think of all the fractals you're saving by not buying someone right now.  I was going to buy AA Iron man, but with the sale going on for another 19 days, GotG and X-Force coming up, probably just going to save it.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Still a long month to go. I wouldn't count anyone out until the very end.


 I hope Punisher makes it in there




> Eat.  Sleep.  Play SHSO.  Repeat.


 Congrats

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Eat.  Sleep.  Play SHSO.  Repeat.


I remember 3 years ago, there were only two in the beginning who had all the characters* Beast* who started the original SHSO Thread (before I started the team thread), and this man *Mr. Charles LePage* . You sir are a machine, salute!!!!!

7295657_orig.jpg

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Eat.  Sleep.  Play SHSO.  Repeat.


On this day Mr.Charles LePage gained the most valued achievement in the history of SHSO(so far). I salute you Mr. Lepage, congratulations.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Arcty put me to

----------


## Charles LePage

> I remember 3 years ago, there were only two in the beginning who had all the characters- *Beast*, who started the original SHSO Thread (before I started the team thread), and this man *Mr. Charles LePage* . You sir are a machine, salute!!!!!


Thank you!   Having every character was my initial goal, and reaching it and maintaining it has required a variety of methods, including the challenge system, buying the physical cards, Ebay purchases, and in the case of AU Ultron, gold purchases.   

It is a credit to Gazillion and everyone who works on SHSO that they re-imagined the game and created the achievement system that gives everyone, whether they have every character or just a few, whether they have played for 3+ years or just started, to have goals to accomplish and fun to discover.

----------


## Charles LePage

> On this day Mr.Charles LePage gained the most valued achievement in the history of SHSO(so far). I salute you Mr. Lepage, congratulations.


Thank you!  Now I work on achieving 10K tokens, 10K crafting parts and 500 gold fractals.   All of them will be a slow climb, but they task me, and I will have them.

----------


## Neutronium Hunter Ferret

> Eat.  Sleep.  Play SHSO.  Repeat.


GREAT JOB!!

wish I could complete that chalenge for MODOK :Frown:

----------


## Charles LePage

> wish I could complete that challenge for MODOK


You will! In fact, you already have.  The challenge just doesn't know it yet.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> You sir are a machine, salute!!!!!


Well, you know, the descriptions for the next achievements are "Do you sleep at all?" and "This is madness!", but yeah, that's devotion for ya. Great job.

----------


## Carmaicol

Finally:

----------


## Charles LePage

> Finally:


Excellent job!

----------


## VictorVonModok

> Eat.  Sleep.  Play SHSO.  Repeat.


Congratulations!
That is a lot of SHSO playing.

----------


## Xapto

> Eat.  Sleep.  Play SHSO.  Repeat.





> Finally:


Congrats!  :Big Grin:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Finally:


I wont be surpriseed if you get perfectionist a month or two!

----------


## Astral Sensational Rover

Built a nice little 25k fractal buffer, what with already having many of the daily sale heroes.

Looking forward to the next tranche of heroes.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Just think of all the fractals you're saving by not buying someone right now.  I was going to buy AA Iron man, but with the sale going on for another 19 days, GotG and X-Force coming up, probably just going to save it.


Yeah, but I really don't need to save my fractals. I make 5k a day without trying. If I actually give it effort, I can easily make 15k+. And since there are only around 20 heroes left that I don't own (as I have bought most of my squad on sale)... egh.

A week ago, I had 120k fracs. Blew it all on cards. I'm already back up to 45k.

----------


## Pyrebomb

You ever have one of those days where you're exhausted, and just want to have a nice cup of coffee while you park your butt in a zone to mega-collect. Maybe go chase Impy a few times. But you keep getting kids following you around begging you to be their friend? And of course, since I'm completely stupid, I think if I say okay, they'll leave me alone. But THEN they start harassing you about doing missions with them.

Look, kid. There are hundreds of other people in the game, right now. Why does it have to be _me_ you single out? D=

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

Are there any heroes that are relatively "safe" to buy right now, meaning they probably won't be sale heroes?  Some of the heroes I am planning to buy soon include Avenging Rogue, Havok, Mystique, Dark Phoenix, and Rescue.  Should I just be patient and wait, or is it safe to assume that certain ones were not voted for?

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Are there any heroes that are relatively "safe" to buy right now, meaning they probably won't be sale heroes?  Some of the heroes I am planning to buy soon include Avenging Rogue, Havok, Mystique, Dark Phoenix, and Rescue.  Should I just be patient and wait, or is it safe to assume that certain ones were not voted for?


I'd just wait it out, if I were you. It's only about 20 more days. But if you want to buy one now, I'd say Avenging Rogue is the least likely one to end up in the sale. I see regular Rogue around more often than her, despite the fact that she is retired. I also doubt Rescue will make it in, judging by some of the horrible Iron Man choices I've already seen. Not sure about the others. Dark Phoenix might actually make it into the sale.

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> Eat.  Sleep.  Play SHSO.  Repeat.


So... You play SHSO in your sleep?

----------


## PhantCowboy

This happen to anyone else?

----------


## Charles LePage

> So... You play SHSO in your sleep?


Absolutely, I highly recommend it.

----------


## Wawawa

Is it faster to gain  fractals  if I megacollect or create fractals(not including what you can do in between the 5 minute period).   I'm planning on using create fractals while I sleep.  I don't have a sidekick that makes fractals,  so I want to know at what rate they produce fractals.

----------


## cpinheir

> Is it faster to gain  fractals  if I megacollect or create fractals(not including what you can do in between the 5 minute period).   I'm planning on using create fractals while I sleep.  I don't have a sidekick that makes fractals,  so I want to know at what rate they produce fractals.


Not as easy to do as you are probably thinking....there is an idle timeout that will stop your fractal generation after about 10 min of non-activity. The only ways I know of to get yourself out of idle mode is to do some kind of mission, or collect a token or crafting item.

But to answer your question, at a minimum the mega collect will gather 10 fractals in a 5 min period....sidekicks generate fractals at a minimum of 1 per min. So mega-collecting is faster for sure (not even counting the possiblilty of gathering the golden fractal).

----------


## Wawawa

> Not as easy to do as you are probably thinking....there is an idle timeout that will stop your fractal generation after about 10 min of non-activity. The only ways I know of to get yourself out of idle mode is to do some kind of mission, or collect a token or crafting item.


I knew about that,  can't I just have an auto clicker so it moves?

----------


## Ace

> Absolutely, I highly recommend it.


Lolz, got a good little laugh from this, thanks.

----------


## cpinheir

> I knew about that,  can't I just have an auto clicker so it moves?


It used to work that way, that you could use auto clicker to move your character and you would get out of idle mode. But a few months ago, gaz changed it so that method of de-idling doesn't work anymore. As I mentioned in the previous post, the only ways I know of that will get you out of idle mode is to play some kind of mission, or collect a token or crafting item.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> It used to work that way, that you could use auto clicker to move your character and you would get out of idle mode. But a few months ago, gaz changed it so that method of de-idling doesn't work anymore.


In theory, if you park your hero with a fractal generating and troublebot killing sidekick near where troublebots spawn, having your sidekick automatically kill troublebots as they respawn should keep your hero active. But the only sidekick with both abilities is Giganto, and troublebots respawn at seemingly random times that it might not keep your hero out of idle mode.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

Or... You can be like that guy I have seen in Asguard for the last few days (something fire man) who has auto click on picking up the small boulder... First time I saw him it made me laugh, now it's just annoying.

----------


## Wawawa

> But to answer your question, at a minimum the mega collect will gather 10 fractals in a 5 min period....sidekicks generate fractals at a minimum of 1 per min. So mega-collecting is faster for sure (not even counting the possiblilty of gathering the golden fractal).


One per minute,  serious?  I thought it was like five per minute.  And also I could auto click on doors to snap out of idle mode.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> One per minute,  serious?  I thought it was like five per minute.  And also I could auto click on doors to snap out of idle mode.


Ahh! those were the good old days! That tactic is no longer available! Also the imp idles at 2 mins it cant create more than 2 fractals without idling for me at least!

----------


## Wawawa

> Yeah, but I really don't need to save my fractals. I make 5k a day without trying. If I actually give it effort, I can easily make 15k+. And since there are only around 20 heroes left that I don't own (as I have bought most of my squad on sale)... egh.
> 
> A week ago, I had 120k fracs. Blew it all on cards. I'm already back up to 45k.


How do you make 5k a day?  That's insane work for me. One time I played so long and tried really hard and only got 1.5k fractals. Doesn't make sense how you can get that much without trying. 

Here:
If you megacollect 20 times a day(1 hour and 40 minutes of mega-collecting ) (which is a lot)   you will get 200 fractals  plus a 1/4 chance of winning golden fractal equals five golden fractals which equals 50 fractals.  So 250 for non agents and 1k for agents. 

If you play about 5 five missions per day.  Let's say they were all 36 fractals reward.  36*5=180. So 180 for non agents and 770 for agents. 

And let's you  do six mayhem missions equals 9*6=54. So 54 for non agents and 216 for agents. 

And last of all let's just you get 200 fractals for non agents for poking impossible man/poking trees/poking star machines/destroying trouble bots and 800 for agents. 

So overall doing everything I just  listed you will get  2.786k fractals for agents.  So I don't see how you can get 5k per day EASILY.

Edit: 1800 fractals for agents and 450 for others which is for the mega collecting (including crafting parts,  tokens),  which changes the total to 3.586k fractals for agents

----------


## Xapto

> How do you make 5k a day?  That's insane work for me. One time I played so long and tried really hard and only got 1.5k fractals. Doesn't make sense how you can get that much without trying.


I can make 5k a day except it takes a bit more effort on my part xD

For me it only takes 2-4 hours.

Also for members collecting Crafting Parts,Tokens gives you 4 fractles each.

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

> How do you make 5k a day?  That's insane work for me. One time I played so long and tried really hard and only got 1.5k fractals. Doesn't make sense how you can get that much without trying. 
> 
> Here:
> If you megacollect 20 times a day(1 hour and 40 minutes of mega-collecting ) (which is a lot)   you will get 200 fractals  plus a 1/4 chance of winning golden fractal equals five golden fractals which equals 50 fractals.  So 250 for non agents and 1k for agents. 
> 
> If you play about 5 five missions per day.  Let's say they were all 36 fractals reward.  36*5=180. So 180 for non agents and 770 for agents. 
> 
> And let's you  do six mayhem missions equals 9*6=54. So 54 for non agents and 216 for agents. 
> 
> ...


Methinks she was exaggerating, just a little!

----------


## VictorVonModok

> How do you make 5k a day?  That's insane work for me. One time I played so long and tried really hard and only got 1.5k fractals. Doesn't make sense how you can get that much without trying. 
> 
> Here:
> If you megacollect 20 times a day(1 hour and 40 minutes of mega-collecting ) (which is a lot)   you will get 200 fractals  plus a 1/4 chance of winning golden fractal equals five golden fractals which equals 50 fractals.  So 250 for non agents and 1k for agents. 
> 
> If you play about 5 five missions per day.  Let's say they were all 36 fractals reward.  36*5=180. So 180 for non agents and 770 for agents. 
> 
> And let's you  do six mayhem missions equals 9*6=54. So 54 for non agents and 216 for agents. 
> 
> ...


I do notice that I make over 5k fractals a day just going through and doing the daily collections on about 20 heroes. This is as an Agent and it does take a 2-3 hours.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

Wow... I make 5k an hour with membership. Learn the zones better, be able to find all 5 impy in under 2 mins. Do everything with speed and xp potions on.

----------


## Xapto

> Wow... I make 5k an hour with membership. Learn the zones better, be able to find all 5 impy in under 2 mins. Do everything with speed and xp potions on.


I don't have anymore Speed potions xD

----------


## Ace

> Methinks she was exaggerating, just a little!


Nah, its quite possible as an Agent. I've done it many times during the Agent for a week thing.

----------


## Carmaicol

Yeah, as an agent I could gain lots of fractals by collecting only. With 2 speed potions I could collect 100+heroes.

That's 10 fractals+5 fractals (tokens)+5 fractals(craft)=20 x 4as agent=80 each x100 heroes= 8000 fractals in a couple hours.

If you play a couple hours more you could search the 5 imps & the golden fractals. I used to do around 10'000 just by collecting. I made 60k+ in a day when I finished the achievement for Token Master (500 each) with half my characters. I squandered, of course, I didn't wanna buy more characters and I'm terrible at saving.

I have "only" 36 to max, I play an hour and I make around 1200. Without playing that much I can buy whatever the game releases each week.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

Assume you have MiniFFF.   It is feasible to both megacollect and get all the items for one hero in 5 minutes.   Thats 40 fractals.     Times 12 is 480 in one hour.   Given that you may decide to go for impy on the heros who get the gklden fractal for the daily bonus...  its 500 an hour or 2000 for agents.   This doesnt inclide any of the items like teoublebots or star machines. 

5000 per hour is amazing....  but i have never thought of using speed potions.

----------


## GMiller

I have every character now except Gold Ultron and Spider-Man Noir...I know I can Ultron, when I want to spend the money..I just hope there is another chance to get Noir again...I tried so many times with the fractals contests...Even when they did a couple of those once every two hour events...It sucks!! I want Noir!!! lol

Also, congrats to all of those with the awesome achievements....You earned them (duh)!!! lol

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I have every character now except Gold Ultron and Spider-Man Noir...I know I can Ultron, when I want to spend the money..I just hope there is another chance to get Noir again...I tried so many times with the fractals contests...Even when they did a couple of those once every two hour events...It sucks!! I want Noir!!! lol
> 
> Also, congrats to all of those with the awesome achievements....You earned them (duh)!!! lol


Noir isn't that great really funny how he was one of my first heroes! And my first Spidey while you sir have every other hero and are struggling to get hIm !

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Johnny Storm's today's sale hero and since I have him I'll save on one day of buying.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Human Torch on sale for 4,000 fractals
Edit: Ray beat me to it

----------


## FrostyFlakes

So, is the Human Torch worth "burning" for 4000 Fractals?

Well, I'm getting him so I can laugh at the inside joke... "Is it me... Or am I seeing the same face on my Helicarrier?"

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> Yeah, as an agent I could gain lots of fractals by collecting only. With 2 speed potions I could collect 100+heroes.
> 
> That's 10 fractals+5 fractals (tokens)+5 fractals(craft)=20 x 4as agent=80 each x100 heroes= 8000 fractals in a couple hours.
> 
> If you play a couple hours more you could search the 5 imps & the golden fractals. I used to do around 10'000 just by collecting. I made 60k+ in a day when I finished the achievement for Token Master (500 each) with half my characters. I squandered, of course, I didn't wanna buy more characters and I'm terrible at saving.
> 
> I have "only" 36 to max, I play an hour and I make around 1200. Without playing that much I can buy whatever the game releases each week.


When I had a membership here is what I did: 
1. Clicked on the first character on my roster, did a mega-collect, switched to the next character, wait 5 minutes and do another mega-collect.  Continue this all the way through your roster. I had 75 characters at the time.
2. Take note of all the characters that collect the golden fractal via the mega-collect.
3. Go to the Baxter Plaza, pull out your bunny sidekick and find Impy 5 times with each character that collected a golden fractal.  Its really easy to do in that zone.  Don't forget the two benches on the balcony.

I usually did my mega-collects in Asgard or Villainville to get the dark energy motes or Vishani threads. With my membership, depending on how often I got the golden fractal, I averaged about 10,000 fractals per day.  So without a membership, you're looking at 2,500 per day.  The membership has some pretty awesome advantages and if you did this everyday with a one month membership, you'd be in really good shape.  You'd miss out on the early access and agent only characters, but you'd have plenty of fractals to get just about anything else.

Also, take note that collecting all your tokens 20 times for each character completes an achievement for 500 fractals.  So, if you have 80 characters and collect each characters tokens 20 times each, that's 40,000 fractals.

----------


## Ace

So Arctic Iron man 's 2nd power attack and Hulk Buster's 3rd power attack don't work. Man what's up with these Iron men?

----------


## spidavenger

Since it has been forever since I've played this game, I got a couple of questions for you guys.

1) If your a non agent is there any way to collect gold or has that been done away with?

2) Mason mentioned crafting a sidekick, such as mini fin fang foom, but I noticed when collecting items, if you switch out to different heroes, they apparently each have their own craft items.

 So is it better to stick with one character to collect enough material to make what you want, than to keep switching characters all the time?

3) I never got classic wolvie. 

How do you get him now?

4) Is it true that you have to buy the mystery boxes to get Thanos, Ultron, Spiderman Noir and Agent Coulson or is there another way, I'm unaware of?

Is my chances better at getting these characters being an agent or can a free player still have a chance?

5) Is there any character that is virtually impossible to attain or can they eventually be attained with patience, such as a one day sale a year and how much gold or fractals do I need to save for that special day, they go on sale?

Sorry for so many questions, but this game has changed a lot.

*CUG,* would be grateful for any help. Thank you all for any response! :Smile:

----------


## VictorVonModok

> So, is the Human Torch worth "burning" for 4000 Fractals?
> 
> Well, I'm getting him so I can laugh at the inside joke... "Is it me... Or am I seeing the same face on my Helicarrier?"


I picked him up late last night/early this morning since I had extra fractals. I would say, in my opinion of course, that he isn't great. His basic attack chain is interesting looking, but kind of long. His HeroUp seems to be average. I found his voice to be a bit annoying. Maybe just not what I was expecting. I would say if you like the Human Torch then by all means buy him. If you aren't too keen on Johnny Storm, then maybe not a top priority.

----------


## spidavenger

I have one more question. If I make fin fang foom once, can he be used by my other characters as well or does each character have to have their own?

*CUG*

----------


## FrostyFlakes

> I picked him up late last night/early this morning since I had extra fractals. I would say, in my opinion of course, that he isn't great. His basic attack chain is interesting looking, but kind of long. His HeroUp seems to be average. I found his voice to be a bit annoying. Maybe just not what I was expecting. I would say if you like the Human Torch then by all means buy him. If you aren't too keen on Johnny Storm, then maybe not a top priority.


Oh well, again I'll stick to my usual character that I'll purchase. I'll put him third on my list then.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I have one more question. If I make fin fang foom once, can he be used by my other characters as well or does each character have to have their own?
> 
> *CUG*


He's for your entire squad.

----------


## spidavenger

> He's for your entire squad.


Thanks Ray, I appreciate the quick response! :Smile:

----------


## cpinheir

> In theory, if you park your hero with a fractal generating and troublebot killing sidekick near where troublebots spawn, having your sidekick automatically kill troublebots as they respawn should keep your hero active. But the only sidekick with both abilities is Giganto, and troublebots respawn at seemingly random times that it might not keep your hero out of idle mode.


Last time I checked, killing troublebots wouldn't get you out of idle mode. You have to either do a mission, or collect a token or crafting item.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Since it has been forever since I've played this game, I got a couple of questions for you guys.
> 
> 1) If your a non agent is there any way to collect gold or has that been done away with?
> 
> 2) Mason mentioned crafting a sidekick, such as mini fin fang foom, but I noticed when collecting items, if you switch out to different heroes, they apparently each have their own craft items.
> 
>  So is it better to stick with one character to collect enough material to make what you want, than to keep switching characters all the time?
> 
> 3) I never got classic wolvie. 
> ...


1- Non agent accounts can't collect gold. The only way to have it is with a membership, or directly buying gold in the site's shop.

2- Crafting itens spawn for every hero individually every day. 5 Craft itens per Hero. Sometimes a craft item such as pym particles spawn for one hero but not for the other, and each zone has it's own Crafting Items.

3- Classic Wolverine is retired but you can get him in Berserker boxes I think. BTW, Mrgamesrus is running a contest for him on youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRlfnW6gU2U

4- Thanos, Ultron and Agent Coulson are only obtainable through their boxes. Spiderman Noir is retired but someday he may come to shop. A Non Agent can get the Boxed characters but the chances are better for Agents (I don't know how big is the difference though).

5- I believe those are the Retired Heroes, sometimes with tematic sales (like the one for Captain America where American Dream and Super Soldier Capt America went to the shop), if you're an agent there are the weekly sale heroes (for example, now is Spider Woman), and you can get them through boxes as well (for example, I've got Invisible Woman from a Goblin Box and Pure Elektra from a Berserker Box). I gues that 5000 Fractals per character is a good saving, since they won't cost more than that.

Sorry for something wrong with the words, English isn't my "mother language", and I hope this cleared up some of your doubts.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

> Since it has been forever since I've played this game, I got a couple of questions for you guys.
> 
> 1) If your a non agent is there any way to collect gold or has that been done away with?
> 
> 2) Mason mentioned crafting a sidekick, such as mini fin fang foom, but I noticed when collecting items, if you switch out to different heroes, they apparently each have their own craft items.
> 
>  So is it better to stick with one character to collect enough material to make what you want, than to keep switching characters all the time?
> 
> 3) I never got classic wolvie. 
> ...


I know exactly how you feel, here goes:

1) no way to get gold other then throwing down $.

2) seems like another poster answered this.

3) classic wolverine is retired, so IF he is in a random box, that would be the only way to get him. Barring a one day sale or special promotion in the future. .

4) along the same lines as the answer to item 3, there's no way to know for sure if noir, classic wolvie, or other retired heroes will be in a box. Ultron, thanos etc are in their designated boxes, but you might need to spend some serious fractals to find them. Agents are twice as likely to get new characters out of a mystery box.

5) I would say the hardest characters to obtain are retired, or subscription only heroes. For example iron spider can only be had with a one year sub. For the most part everyone else can be obtained, unless hey are retired and not in a mystery box.

Maybe someone else can shed some light on how the whole "retired heroes in mystery boxes" thing works. Is noir in one of them? Have there been any confirmed cases of finding him one? I have seen posters on here say they have found retirees like invisible woman, but never noir.

----------


## spidavenger

Thank you both, that answers all of my questions. Now, I have to figure what to do. :Smile:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Since it has been forever since I've played this game, I got a couple of questions for you guys.
> 
> 1) If your a non agent is there any way to collect gold or has that been done away with?
> 
> 2) Mason mentioned crafting a sidekick, such as mini fin fang foom, but I noticed when collecting items, if you switch out to different heroes, they apparently each have their own craft items.
> 
>  So is it better to stick with one character to collect enough material to make what you want, than to keep switching characters all the time?
> 
> 3) I never got classic wolvie. 
> ...


1) Not currently before it was the prize wheel now its just 500 gold per month for agents!
2) Not sure what you mean! But if you collected five crafting parts for a hero you cant get no more (even if you switch zones) You can get more the next day (or 5 pm est) Also the crafting items for a hero is completely random that means switching characters will give you a better chance of getting that part you need for fin fang foom!
3) My friend you are in the same situation as me! I have opened over 50 berserker boxes after i got sabretooth to get classic (i read it in the wiki so im going for it) Just wait till he goes on sale i guess
4) Nope only mystery boxes will get Thanatos (The Greek personification of death oh wait wrong place), Ultron, Agent coulson! Spiderman noir is one of those retired heroes who is not that great and probably will take a long time for him to appear!
5) It used to be bombastic bagman every april first! now i feel spiderman noir is going to be that hard to get hero!

Its fine about the questions atleast you put spaces between the line unlike me  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Maybe someone else can shed some light on how the whole "retired heroes in mystery boxes" thing works. Is noir in one of them? Have there been any confirmed cases of finding him one? I have seen posters on here say they have found retirees like invisible woman, but never noir.


I trust the wiki for the information of retired heroes in boxes (Centurion spy, Magenta , Roaming , Cowboy etc. would never lie to us). I have found Spider Girl on the infinity box and Pure elektra (i dont remember which box because of my tears :'( )!
I feel that SPiderman Noir is a special guy and they wont box him with someone else right away he used to be not so hard to obtain with the fractal world events! He probably will be those once a year type heroes!

----------


## spidavenger

> 1) Not currently before it was the prize wheel now its just 500 gold per month for agents!
> 2) Not sure what you mean! But if you collected five crafting parts for a hero you cant get no more (even if you switch zones) You can get more the next day (or 5 pm est) Also the crafting items for a hero is completely random that means switching characters will give you a better chance of getting that part you need for fin fang foom!
> 3) My friend you are in the same situation as me! I have opened over 50 berserker boxes after i got sabretooth to get classic (i read it in the wiki so im going for it) Just wait till he goes on sale i guess
> 4) Nope only mystery boxes will get Thanatos (The Greek personification of death oh wait wrong place), Ultron, Agent coulson! Spiderman noir is one of those retired heroes who is not that great and probably will take a long time for him to appear!
> 5) It used to be bombastic bagman every april first! now i feel spiderman noir is going to be that hard to get hero!
> 
> Its fine about the questions atleast you put spaces between the line unlike me


I really appreciate the help. Thanks my friend! :Smile: 

*CUG*

----------


## spidavenger

> I trust the wiki for the information of retired heroes in boxes (Centurion spy, Magenta , Roaming , Cowboy etc. would never lie to us). I have found Spider Girl on the infinity box and Pure elektra (i dont remember which box because of my tears :'( )!
> I feel that SPiderman Noir is a special guy and they wont box him with someone else right away he used to be not so hard to obtain with the fractal world events! He probably will be those once a year type heroes!


I figured there would be a couple of hard ones to get, but I've been away for so long that it will take me a long time to catch up. The good news is the game is better, than it was before. I hated spinning that wheel every day, LOL. :Smile:

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

> Thank you both, that answers all of my questions. Now, I have to figure what to do.


The first thing you should do is add Gear Smart Scarf to your friends list, as I heard a rumor that guy is about to do some serious hero upping.   :Wink:

----------


## Wawawa

> Yeah, as an agent I could gain lots of fractals by collecting only. With 2 speed potions I could collect 100+heroes.
> 
> That's 10 fractals+5 fractals (tokens)+5 fractals(craft)=20 x 4as agent=80 each x100 heroes= 8000 fractals in a couple hours.
> 
> If you play a couple hours more you could search the 5 imps & the golden fractals. I used to do around 10'000 just by collecting. I made 60k+ in a day when I finished the achievement for Token Master (500 each) with half my characters. I squandered, of course, I didn't wanna buy more characters and I'm terrible at saving.
> 
> 
> I have "only" 36 to max, I play an hour and I make around 1200. Without playing that much I can buy whatever the game releases each week.


Well my main point was that you have to at least try to get all those fractals just how you're using speed potions plus it will take you some time to get all that.  Maybe it's just that you play more.  100 ppl to collect fractals, crafting, tokens,  that will definitely take you at least about 2 hours and PLUS there's no fun in just mega-collecting only. The whole point is to enjoy the game that's why I do a couple of each things,  maybe collect then play a mission then play some card games.

----------


## spidavenger

> The first thing you should do is add Gear Smart Scarf to your friends list, as I heard a rumor that guy is about to do some serious hero upping.


Does he frequent these forums, LOL? :Smile:

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Methinks she was exaggerating, just a little!


Not at all. Yesterday was one of the days I actually tried. I started out with around 45k fractals, and logged out with 61k and change. And this was after buying two speed pot packs.

Obviously I am an agent, and I use pretty much the same method Centurion Spy has detailed before. Only instead of going through my roster alphabetically, I only use the squaddies who need leveled. I have 47 (or did yesterday, finally hit level 20 with quite a few so probably not as many today) and I usually do not even get through all of them. Yesterday, I did. MC on all of them. Run Mayhem missions, throw troublebots, and poke Impy while Giganto cools down. There is, of course, the 80 fractal daily collect bonus and the 500 fractal token master bonus that occasionally pop up. But people_ really_ underestimate how much money Impy can give you.

Every time you poke him, he gives you fractals. It increases incrementally until on the fifth poke, he gives agents 20 fractals. (So for non-agents, I am assuming he gives you 1 frac for 1 poke, 2 fracs for 2 pokes, etc.) If you use a speed pot and equip bunny, you can easily chase him off three times within five minutes. That's 180 fractals, that are likely to have one or two 80 fractal daily collect bonuses in there somewhere.




> When I had a membership here is what I did: 
> 1. Clicked on the first character on my roster, did a mega-collect, switched to the next character, wait 5 minutes and do another mega-collect.  Continue this all the way through your roster. I had 75 characters at the time.
> 2. Take note of all the characters that collect the golden fractal via the mega-collect.
> 3. Go to the Baxter Plaza, pull out your bunny sidekick and find Impy 5 times with each character that collected a golden fractal.  Its really easy to do in that zone.  Don't forget the two benches on the balcony.
> 
> I usually did my mega-collects in Asgard or Villainville to get the dark energy motes or Vishani threads. With my membership, depending on how often I got the golden fractal, I averaged about 10,000 fractals per day.  So without a membership, you're looking at 2,500 per day.  The membership has some pretty awesome advantages and if you did this everyday with a one month membership, you'd be in really good shape.  You'd miss out on the early access and agent only characters, but you'd have plenty of fractals to get just about anything else.
> 
> Also, take note that collecting all your tokens 20 times for each character completes an achievement for 500 fractals.  So, if you have 80 characters and collect each characters tokens 20 times each, that's 40,000 fractals.


Villainville is actually the best zone for Impy hunting. All you have to do is circuit the level the prize wheel used to be on, go down the stairs, across the lower level junkyard dog is on (not the sewer) and back up the stairs. You've now passed every Impy spawn point except for the dumpster up by Bullseye. And if you stick close enough to the stairs that lead to it while you do your circuit, you can easily see whether it is glowing or not, without wasting the trip back there for a non-Impested dumpster.

----------


## Ace

When I want to do some Impy poking Villainville is where I always go. I do the exact same thing, it's really quick and efficient.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Scarf sorry I couldn't accept your mission request, I was in the store buying boxes. A good thing that came out of it was I got Green Goblin.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Carmaicol

> Well my main point was that you have to at least try to get all those fractals just how you're using speed potions plus it will take you some time to get all that.  Maybe it's just that you play more.  100 ppl to collect fractals, crafting, tokens,  that will definitely take you at least about 2 hours and PLUS there's no fun in just mega-collecting only. The whole point is to enjoy the game that's why I do a couple of each things,  maybe collect then play a mission then play some card games.


That's the funny thing, I always get bored after playing two or three missions, I can collect things for hours, in the same city, usually trying to beat my record.

And yeah, VillianVille is the best place to collect. Asgard being the worst.

----------


## Stormhawk

> I have been well old friend. I never quite got into Marvel Heroes. I tried it in Beta and didn't feel it. There are quite a few of the old crew playing it. I recently returned because my son wanted to play SHSO again, and with the new fractal system I got back into it myself. A few veterans have returned, *Storm Builder*, *Shocking Techno Gir*l, *Dream Guard*, and some never left. *Gallant Centurion Spy* kept the community together when we all departed and deserves much props.


Yeah all that plus our whole Universe got re-booted... I guess this is Ultimate CBR now... and it turns out Ultimate Storm Builder looks like the dude under that Darkhawk helm, who knew? (Well besides Ms. Mason who claims she knew all along, smells _skrully_ to me.)   But Spider-man still lives in queens with his Aunt May, go figure.  :Wink: 

EDIT: BTW I forgot today I joined for a month so I can add more to my friends list again in SHSO, I will also post in card thread because I hope it makes things easier. I will get a year when they go on sale again... I ALMOST did last time... but Marvel Heroes kinda makes a strong argument for my time.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> That's the funny thing, I always get bored after playing two or three missions, I can collect things for hours, in the same city, usually trying to beat my record.
> 
> And yeah, VillianVille is the best place to collect. Asgard being the worst.


I don't know about that. If you stand in the middle, all zones are about equal as far as Mega-Collecting goes. If you do it manually, I'd say Daily Bugle is the easiest and Villainville is a pain in my backside.

Villainville is best for poking Impy. But it's not so great for other activities you do in between MC. Heck, it doesn't even _have_ star trees to poke. Asgard actually seems to be the best zone for killing pests. This is another thing all zones used to be fairly equal in, but ever since the recharge... It seems like they spawn far more often there than anywhere else. Even now that they've fixed DB and Baxter, I will reach a point where the bots eventually stop respawning. That never happens in Asgard. (And I don't care to find out if it happens in Villainville, because you have to do some stupid balancing act to reach half of the eyebots.)

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

> Scarf sorry I couldn't accept your mission request, I was in the store buying boxes. A good thing that came out of it was I got Green Goblin.


No problem whatsoever. The mission invites for onslaught have been coming hot and heavy, as I'm trying to accrue enough for all five guardians.

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

> Not at all. Yesterday was one of the days I actually tried. I started out with around 45k fractals, and logged out with 61k and change. And this was after buying two speed pot packs.
> 
> Obviously I am an agent, and I use pretty much the same method Centurion Spy has detailed before. Only instead of going through my roster alphabetically, I only use the squaddies who need leveled. I have 47 (or did yesterday, finally hit level 20 with quite a few so probably not as many today) and I usually do not even get through all of them. Yesterday, I did. MC on all of them. Run Mayhem missions, throw troublebots, and poke Impy while Giganto cools down. There is, of course, the 80 fractal daily collect bonus and the 500 fractal token master bonus that occasionally pop up. But people_ really_ underestimate how much money Impy can give you.
> 
> Every time you poke him, he gives you fractals. It increases incrementally until on the fifth poke, he gives agents 20 fractals. (So for non-agents, I am assuming he gives you 1 frac for 1 poke, 2 fracs for 2 pokes, etc.) If you use a speed pot and equip bunny, you can easily chase him off three times within five minutes. That's 180 fractals, that are likely to have one or two 80 fractal daily collect bonuses in there somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Villainville is actually the best zone for Impy hunting. All you have to do is circuit the level the prize wheel used to be on, go down the stairs, across the lower level junkyard dog is on (not the sewer) and back up the stairs. You've now passed every Impy spawn point except for the dumpster up by Bullseye. And if you stick close enough to the stairs that lead to it while you do your circuit, you can easily see whether it is glowing or not, without wasting the trip back there for a non-Impested dumpster.


Sorry I didn't mean to come across so trollish, I guess just asking how you did it would have been better! Thank you, and apologies!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> But people_ really_ underestimate how much money Impy can give you.
> 
> Every time you poke him, he gives you fractals. It increases incrementally until on the fifth poke, he gives agents 20 fractals. (So for non-agents, I am assuming he gives you 1 frac for 1 poke, 2 fracs for 2 pokes, etc.) If you use a speed pot and equip bunny, you can easily chase him off three times within five minutes. That's 180 fractals, that are likely to have one or two 80 fractal daily collect bonuses in there somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Villainville is actually the best zone for Impy hunting. All you have to do is circuit the level the prize wheel used to be on, go down the stairs, across the lower level junkyard dog is on (not the sewer) and back up the stairs. You've now passed every Impy spawn point except for the dumpster up by Bullseye. And if you stick close enough to the stairs that lead to it while you do your circuit, you can easily see whether it is glowing or not, without wasting the trip back there for a non-Impested dumpster.


I for one, totally underestimated Impy, I don't do it at all. I am an agent also, but with this information Impy poking will become part of my routine. Thanks!!!!!

----------


## spidavenger

Is Brain Yak still playing this game?

We used to call him YAK ATTACK!

Does anybody know?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Is Brain Yak still playing this game?
> 
> We used to call him YAK ATTACK!
> 
> Does anybody know?


If he isn't, I hope he comes back, just so we can say "The Yak Is Back!"

----------


## spidavenger

> If he isn't, I hope he comes back, just so we can say "The Yak Is Back!"


Yes, I miss him, we used to do a lot of missions and emotes at the daily bugle.

Charles, good to hear from you old friend. How are you? :Smile:

----------


## Charles LePage

> Yes, I miss him, we used to do a lot of missions and emotes at the daily bugle.
> 
> Charles, good to hear from you old friend. How are you?


I am both rocking and rolling.  Enjoying the SHSO changes and we just had two brand new toilets installed in my house.  Praise God, life is good.

How are you?

----------


## spidavenger

> I am both rocking and rolling.  Enjoying the SHSO changes and we just had two brand new toilets installed in my house.  Praise God, life is good.
> 
> How are you?


I'm fine. I'm just at work at the moment, trying to make a living. Praise the Lord you got them! It is great seeing everyone enjoying life! :Smile:

----------


## Carmaicol

> I don't know about that. If you stand in the middle, all zones are about equal as far as Mega-Collecting goes. If you do it manually, I'd say Daily Bugle is the easiest and Villainville is a pain in my backside.
> 
> Villainville is best for poking Impy. But it's not so great for other activities you do in between MC. Heck, it doesn't even _have_ star trees to poke. Asgard actually seems to be the best zone for killing pests. This is another thing all zones used to be fairly equal in, but ever since the recharge... It seems like they spawn far more often there than anywhere else. Even now that they've fixed DB and Baxter, I will reach a point where the bots eventually stop respawning. That never happens in Asgard. (And I don't care to find out if it happens in Villainville, because you have to do some stupid balancing act to reach half of the eyebots.)


Villianville greatest advantage is contrast. It's easier to find everything.

I stopped going to Asgard since I found the least ammount of golden fractals (17/1000) and sometimes I couldn't even find the fifth token. It takes me almost two minutes to do a full search since it's bigger that the other cities. It is the best city to kill bots.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Is Brain Yak still playing this game?
> 
> We used to call him YAK ATTACK!
> 
> Does anybody know?


I heard he is over at Marvel Heroes. A few former team members here, have formed a guild there.





> If he isn't, I hope he comes back, just so we can say "The Yak Is Back!"


And.....   -______- 





> we just had two brand new toilets installed in my house.


I just had an image of you sitting in the toilet smoking a cigar... a very disturbing image.....

----------


## spidavenger

> I heard he is over at Marvel Heroes. A few former team members here, have formed a guild there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.....   -______- 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I imagine him and Raiding Axe are both playing Marvel Heroes. Thanks for the info, Mason. :Smile:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I for one, totally underestimated Impy, I don't do it at all. I am an agent also, but with this information Impy poking will become part of my routine. Thanks!!!!!


its actually 1 fractal for the first three pokes and 5 fractals for the last two pokes!

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

Well, I spent all of my fractals on boxes today.  The good news is that I opened Winter Soldier and Ultron.  The bad news is that I didn't get the 1000 fractals that I was supposed to for oppening my 100th box.  I got the acheivement, but no fractals.

----------


## sylvestro1299

Will this card heal you if your opponents take damage with this
 
or willl it just steal the keeper?

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

> Well, I spent all of my fractals on boxes today.  The good news is that I opened Winter Soldier and Ultron.  The bad news is that I didn't get the 1000 fractals that I was supposed to for oppening my 100th box.  I got the acheivement, but no fractals.


Both awesome characters!

----------


## Ace

> Well, I spent all of my fractals on boxes today.  The good news is that I opened Winter Soldier and Ultron.  The bad news is that I didn't get the 1000 fractals that I was supposed to for oppening my 100th box.  I got the acheivement, but no fractals.


It was the same with me.
Also I don't even have Venom yet but.....'-'

----------


## Ace

Finally got him!

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> It was the same with me.
> Also I don't even have Venom yet but.....'-'


I have that same glitch, except with Green Goblin instead of Venom.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

So people aren't getting the fractal rewards for mystery boxes achievement like I did a while back? It's more prevalent than I thought. Although when I got the last of the 11 boxed heroes my fractal reward was merely delayed by several seconds, I just saw my fractal counter update.

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

I guess SHSO is starting a new series called "Squad Time".  The video is on their Facebook page and Youtube.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZkM...IUbiwFxFN7C7-Q

EDIT: And they gave away a code at the end of the video for a free Mystery Box (I'm not sure which box it is yet)
The code is SPIDEYST01

----------


## millsfan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZkM...ure=youtu.be&a

This is awesome! Code for mystery box SPIDEYST01

Previews and info was given!!

----------


## spidavenger

> I guess SHSO is starting a new series called "Squad Time".  The video is on their Facebook page and Youtube.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZkM...IUbiwFxFN7C7-Q
> 
> EDIT: And they gave away a code at the end of the video for a free Mystery Box (I'm not sure which box it is yet)
> The code is SPIDEYST01


Thank you Arrow for sharing this. :Smile: 

*CUG*

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

The code gives you a Venom Box, not very useful for me but its still awesome that they gave away a free box.

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> Thank you Arrow for sharing this.
> 
> *CUG*


You're welcome  :Wink:

----------


## spidavenger

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZkM...ure=youtu.be&a
> 
> This is awesome! Code for mystery box SPIDEYST01
> 
> Previews and info was given!!


That is cool that you both have the same interests. My brother and I are like night and day, LOL. :Smile:

----------


## CenturianSpy

because I know how to link a video  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## spidavenger

> because I know how to link a video


That you can, my friend, LOL. :Smile:

----------


## Ace

I opened the free Venom box from the code but only got damage boosts.
I then opened my first Thanos box and got her  :Smile: .

----------


## VictorVonModok

> I guess SHSO is starting a new series called "Squad Time".  The video is on their Facebook page and Youtube.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZkM...IUbiwFxFN7C7-Q
> 
> EDIT: And they gave away a code at the end of the video for a free Mystery Box (I'm not sure which box it is yet)
> The code is SPIDEYST01


Thanks for the code!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Since my main has all the boxed heroes and all the retired heroes I'm saving this Venomous Box for the future. In the meantime, FF Spidey is the day hero for 2400 fractals/240 gold, and Spider-Girl the weekly hero for agents for 800 fractals/80 gold

----------


## Charles LePage

> The code gives you a Venom Box, not very useful for me but its still awesome that they gave away a free box.


I never look a gift box in the mouth.  Thank you Gazillion!

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Since my main has all the boxed heroes and all the retired heroes I'm saving this Venomous Box for the future. In the meantime, FF Spidey is the day hero for 2400 fractals/240 gold, and Spider-Girl the weekly hero for agents for 800 fractals/80 gold


You can't save boxes, or my account is glitched, they disappear after 24 or so hours.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> because I know how to link a video


Love your glasses Eric :P
So is this a weekly thing or is it just random?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> You can't save boxes, or my account is glitched, they disappear after 24 or so hours.


That shouldn't be the case, I've had boxes in my backpack for over a week.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

I like the fact that they are thinking of re-doing the animations for *Deadpool*, real guns??? Everyone else has them!!

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

In what mystery box(es), if any, can you open Scarlet Witch?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Love your glasses Eric :P


I'm not Eric.




> I like the fact that they are thinking of re-doing the animations for *Deadpool*, real guns??? Everyone else has them!!


I HOPE not! I LOVE the super-soaker cartoony guns, I hope Rocket has them too BUT BIGGER. I think they're just thinking of buffing him. *spoilers:*
The can give X-Force Deadpool real guns when he comes out
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

I HOPE not! I LOVE the super-soaker cartoony guns, I hope Rocket has them too BUT BIGGER. I think they're just thinking of buffing him. *spoilers:*
The can give X-Force Deadpool real guns when he comes out
*end of spoilers*[/QUOTE]

Would that mean they would speed up his basic attacks, they're painfully slow.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

I wish when you do the Ymir and Surtur mayhem mission it would count as two villains instead of one.

----------


## spidavenger

Hi guys, I got another question for you. If I buy gold, what should I use it for?

Hard to get heroes through mystery boxes or should I use the gold for something else?

I'm in a dilemma.

Thanks,

*CUG*

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

> Hi guys, I got another question for you. If I buy gold, what should I use it for?
> 
> Hard to get heroes through mystery boxes or should I use the gold for something else?
> 
> I'm in a dilemma.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> *CUG*



You can convert your gold into fractals. I would do that and get you some guardians/x force when they come out.

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

Finally got mini Fin fang Foom..........it is like a license to print fractals!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Sorry I didn't mean to come across so trollish, I guess just asking how you did it would have been better! Thank you, and apologies!


No worries. I didn't think you were trolling, at all. Just disbelieving. =P




> its actually 1 fractal for the first three pokes and 5 fractals for the last two pokes!


Oh. So each chase-off actually gives 13 fractals for non-agents and 52 for agents. Still pretty nice when you use bunny + speed pot.




> I for one, totally underestimated Impy, I don't do it at all. I am an agent also, but with this information Impy poking will become part of my routine. Thanks!!!!!


No prob!




> Villianville greatest advantage is contrast. It's easier to find everything.
> 
> I stopped going to Asgard since I found the least ammount of golden fractals (17/1000) and sometimes I couldn't even find the fifth token. It takes me almost two minutes to do a full search since it's bigger that the other cities. It is the best city to kill bots.


I never thought about that in regards to Villainville. I just get annoyed by all the stupid pipes and having to balance on them. I'm also unfairly partial to Asgard just because it's the prettiest zone (and the home of Thor). Though I actually had more trouble finding the last token in VV. When they're "lost" in Asgard, they're usually up by Odin's palace, and you just can't see them until you enter the door and go up top.

Theoretically, you should have equal chances of finding a golden fractal in each zone. And I haven't really found one that is consistently more lucky. Although I do have good runs on certain days. I just try to cycle through the zones and do all my heroes in one for the day, then move on to another for the next.




> I like the fact that they are thinking of re-doing the animations for *Deadpool*, real guns??? Everyone else has them!!


Aw... I like the toy guns. Fits with Deadpool's sense of the fourth wall and knowing he is in a kid's game!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Would that mean they would speed up his basic attacks, they're painfully slow.


(Regarding Deadpool) They have sped up heroes in the past, Deadpool seems like he should be, too.




> Hi guys, I got another question for you. If I buy gold, what should I use it for?
> 
> Hard to get heroes through mystery boxes or should I use the gold for something else?
> 
> I'm in a dilemma.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> *CUG*





> You can convert your gold into fractals. I would do that and get you some guardians/x force when they come out.


Only reason to convert gold to fractals is if you have the 10% bonus from the one-year membership.

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

> No worries. I didn't think you were trolling, at all. Just disbelieving. =P
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. So each chase-off actually gives 13 fractals for non-agents and 52 for agents. Still pretty nice when you use bunny + speed pot.
> 
> 
> 
> No prob!
> ...



Im feeling the urge to sit down with a cup of coffee and do some mega collecting! Thanks for all the tips!

----------


## Wonderful Scientist

Hey guys!I´m so glad to join you all!I hope make many friends,join you in tournaments and leanr more stuffs about this SHSO!

----------


## spidavenger

> You can convert your gold into fractals. I would do that and get you some guardians/x force when they come out.





> (Regarding Deadpool) They have sped up heroes in the past, Deadpool seems like he should be, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Only reason to convert gold to fractals is if you have the 10% bonus from the one-year membership.


Thank you both for your advice and suggestions. :Smile: 

Spy, how do you convert currency in the game now?

----------


## spidavenger

> Hey guys!I´m so glad to join you all!I hope make many friends,join you in tournaments and leanr more stuffs about this SHSO!


We are glad to have you. This is a great group of people you have joined, and you will meet many new friends and most of all have fun! :Smile: 

*CUG*

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Spy, how do you convert currency in the game now?


If you meant "how", then the answer is by buying fractals with gold in the store.

If you meant "when", then the answer is I don't. I have over 350K in fractals. The ONLY people who should convert their gold to fractals are those who have the one-year membership AND not enough fractals to buy a LIMITED TIME or SALE character. I _think_ there will be "Gold Only" content down the road, you should hoard your gold for that.

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## Pyrebomb

Yay. Hopefully we'll have a new character when I get back from GotG.

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> 


*Where is the like button on this thing????
*

----------


## Maven

> 




Now they just need to, if eventually, add Paste Pot Pete/Trapster, Medusa, and (Wingless) Wizard.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> 


From the guy always yelling at everybody else about spoilers. Really, Spy? =P

----------


## millsfan

> 


I think eric forgot to post an update post on facebook lol

----------


## CenturianSpy

> From the guy always yelling at everybody else about spoilers. Really, Spy? =P


What? Lars isn't coming to SHSO.  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> I think eric forgot to post an update post on facebook lol


He's too busy with his new found celeb status starring in Squad Time. Did anyone else hear in the most recent live stream (this word is blocked?) had a female voice in the background that was announced with the Community Coordinator title (or something to that effect? 


J"U"st "U"pdated o"U"r "Most Wanted" thread with a new Alphabet list. Can "U" g"U"ess what letter I'm on?

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

So do we know who is coming? GOTG or Sandman? Or are we all just going to be surprised when we log on?

----------


## Charles LePage

> So do we know who is coming? GOTG or Sandman? Or are we all just going to be surprised when we log on?


A Liberty Legion box, I hear.

----------


## Pyrebomb

As long as it is a box. These fractals are burning a hole in my pocket!

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> 


OMG! Morpheus is coming to the game?? Oh wait, wrong comic book  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> As long as it is a box. These fractals are burning a hole in my pocket!


I hope its a new mission and a *spoilers:*
sand
*end of spoilers* box

----------


## Neutronium Hunter Ferret

I think its him

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Charles LePage

Are we back up yet or are we still updating?

----------


## Neutronium Hunter Ferret

And maybe a new mission

----------


## CenturianSpy

> A Liberty Legion box, I hear.


If ONLY! I think you and I are the only ones old enough to appreciate this team...

----------


## eagle1604

What are they up to now I wonder ....????

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

Posted just now on Facebook:

Update, Update, Update! There is an update in progress. We should be wrapping up soon. What new hero do you think will be joining Super Hero City?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Posted just now on Facebook:
> 
> Update, Update, Update! There is an update in progress. We should be wrapping up soon. What new hero do you think will be joining Super Hero City?


Red Raven.

----------


## millsfan

> Posted just now on Facebook:
> 
> Update, Update, Update! There is an update in progress. We should be wrapping up soon. What new hero do you think will be joining Super Hero City?


Sandman will come out with his mission if he doesn't then the guardians theme will after the sand things

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I'm not Eric.


Sorry I didn't mean to reply I meant it as a new post Lol

----------


## magenta

I wouldn't mind if they skip over Sandman, but he's already done and ready to come out of the oven. I'm interested to see if Gamora shows up outside of Groot's power emotes. If they release Groot/Rocket/Starlord and leave off Gamora, it won't be good.

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> I wouldn't mind if they skip over Sandman, but he's already done and ready to come out of the oven. I'm interested to see if Gamora shows up outside of Groot's power emotes. If they release Groot/Rocket/Starlord and leave off Gamora, it won't be good.


Im sure all of the GOTG characters will come out, but obviously Groot and Rocket Raccoon are the most popular so they will be first to be released.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Red Raven.


Two Liberty Legion references on the same page?! FANTASTIC.




> I wouldn't mind if they skip over Sandman, but he's already done and ready to come out of the oven. I'm interested to see if Gamora shows up outside of Groot's power emotes. If they release Groot/Rocket/Starlord and leave off Gamora, it won't be good.


*spoilers:*
The live stream mentioned ALL the movie GotG members EXCEPT Drax around minute 24-26.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## millsfan

> Two Liberty Legion references on the same page?! FANTASTIC.
> 
> *spoilers:*
> The live stream mentioned ALL the movie GotG members EXCEPT Drax around minute 24-26.
> *end of spoilers*


How come they make all of them but 1? Is it because his weapons?  He is in Disney Inifinity a kids game, anyone feel the team isn't complete with him not in? I dont care but idk.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Two Liberty Legion references on the same page?! FANTASTIC.
> 
> *spoilers:*
> The live stream mentioned ALL the movie GotG members EXCEPT Drax around minute 24-26.
> *end of spoilers*


Which ********** was it and where can I find it. Would it be on twitch?

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

If my son comes home to his boy Rocket I am going to be a very popular guy in my house, for at least three days!

EDIT: Just watched the new show, I love the art on Rocket and Groot!

----------


## millsfan

> If my son comes home to his boy Rocket I am going to be a very popular guy in my house, for at least three days!


I think rocket and groot will come out on the same week but I believe sand man is this update

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> If my son comes home to his boy Rocket I am going to be a very popular guy in my house, for at least three days!


I don't think rocket is coming today as they said a guardians pre-sale bundle would be coming soon pre-sale means none of them have been released and its a pre-order as long as that's not available I don't think we are gonna see rocket, or groot, or star-lord.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> How come they make all of them but 1? Is it because his weapons?  He is in Disney Inifinity a kids game, anyone feel the team isn't complete with him not in? I dont care but idk.


Maybe just an oversight...I'll complain if we don't get him, too.




> Which ********** was it and where can I find it. Would it be on twitch?


CBR blocks out that word you got to separate it live stream.

http://www.twitch.tv/massivelytv/b/552563035

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Game is up and Sandman is not in a box.
EDIT: Sandman is 5000 Fractals and his Badge is 500 and he is Early Access.

----------


## PhantCowboy



----------


## Charles LePage

> Game is up and Sandman is not in a box.
> EDIT: Sandman is 5000 Fractals and his Badge is 500 and he is Early Access.


Other than Sandy, is there any other new content?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Other than Sandy, is there any other new content?


Not sure...Anyone else see anything new?

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> Not sure...Anyone else see anything new?


Nope.. Just Sandman

----------


## Neutronium Hunter Ferret

Does anyone know what damage sand man does :Confused:

----------


## magenta

> Does anyone know what damage sand man does


http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...%28Playable%29

----------


## CenturianSpy

> http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...%28Playable%29


If you'd like to help on our wiki, please let Myself or Magenta know AFTER you create a wiki account (they're free). We would love for someone to add to Sandman's new page! Thanks in advance!

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Hooray for an annoying bug. I did my first mega-collect with Sandman but only got 27xp out of it, despite getting the achievement for my first token collect. Oh well, I'd rather get the achievement than go up to level 3.

----------


## spidavenger

> If you meant "how", then the answer is by buying fractals with gold in the store.
> 
> If you meant "when", then the answer is I don't. I have over 350K in fractals. The ONLY people who should convert their gold to fractals are those who have the one-year membership AND not enough fractals to buy a LIMITED TIME or SALE character. I _think_ there will be "Gold Only" content down the road, you should hoard your gold for that.


Spy, I just bought a 1 year membership. How much does gold convert into fractals? I guess what I'm saying what is the rate from gold to fractals, and is fractals more important than gold now?

Thanks,

*CUG*

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> Spy, I just bought a 1 year membership. How much does gold convert into fractals? I guess what I'm saying what is the rate from gold to fractals, and is fractals more important than gold now?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> *CUG*


It's 1 gold to 10 fractals.

But you can only convert it in 10's or 100's of gold to fractals at a time, and it's a one way process.

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

Is there any way to skip boss intros? I swear I have had teammates in the past who sicked their sidekick on the boss while the boss is doing their intro. I have actually seen this a couple of times now. Does anyone know how to do this?

----------


## spidavenger

> It's 1 gold to 10 fractals.
> 
> But you can only convert it in 10's or 100's of gold to fractals at a time, and it's a one way process.


Thanks man, I appreciate it! :Smile: 

*CUG*

----------


## millsfan

> Is there any way to skip boss intros? I swear I have had teammates in the past who sicked their sidekick on the boss while the boss is doing their intro. I have actually seen this a couple of times now. Does anyone know how to do this?


Their computer is just faster than yours and they load quicker.  This happens with my brother and myself, his computer loads quicker than me so he loads to zones after missions or loads to the boss before me.  You cannot skip boss intro.

----------


## Raven

> Thanks man, I appreciate it!
> 
> *CUG*


CUG I really wouldn't spend gold to buy fractals, as Spy said there may be content coming that you can only buy with gold and you'll see that with a membership you can gain fractals very very fast with minimal effort. Spam mayhem missions, play the bullseye mission and concentrate on achievements that payout big amounts of fractals. You won't need to buy any.

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

> Their computer is just faster than yours and they load quicker.  This happens with my brother and myself, his computer loads quicker than me so he loads to zones after missions or loads to the boss before me.  You cannot skip boss intro.


Thanks! I'm adding you and your brother on both my sons and my account (in sig)

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> Thanks! I'm adding you and your brother on both my sons and my account (in sig)


Im coming online!

----------


## spidavenger

> CUG I really wouldn't spend gold to buy fractals, as Spy said there may be content coming that you can only buy with gold and you'll see that with a membership you can gain fractals very very fast with minimal effort. Spam mayhem missions, play the bullseye mission and concentrate on achievements that payout big amounts of fractals. You won't need to buy any.


I see, thanks Raven for your advice and good to hear from you again.

*CUG*

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Other than Sandy, is there any other new content?


I am dying to know when the Rat sidekick will show up and what it's abilities will be ever since I got the silver badge from a box.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

> Im coming online!


Sorry for declining your juggernaut invite, was hunting down a winter soldier golden frac. Feel free to invite again.

EDIT: I was too late again! You must have some good friends!

----------


## millsfan

> Sorry for declining your juggernaut invite, was hunting down a winter soldier golden frac. Feel free to invite again.
> 
> EDIT: I was too late again! You must have some good friends!


I'm coming on now

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Their computer is just faster than yours and they load quicker.  This happens with my brother and myself, his computer loads quicker than me so he loads to zones after missions or loads to the boss before me.  You cannot skip boss intro.


Mine is a very fast computer so I am also able to do this. When I get out of the mission people always ask how I'm doing it. Sometimes I fight the boss while he is still in his intro

----------


## PhantCowboy

Reed is on sale for 2,400 fractals and 240 gold 
Most people already have him

----------


## Shadow

I am so glad that Sandman wasn't boxed. I've been very depressed lately(Personal stuff) and that helped me out a bit.

----------


## Wawawa

> Mine is a very fast computer so I am also able to do this. When I get out of the mission people always ask how I'm doing it. Sometimes I fight the boss while he is still in his intro


Noooooooooooo why no invisible woman,  why????  I'm digusted by the votes.

----------


## spidavenger

> I am so glad that Sandman wasn't boxed. I've been very depressed lately(Personal stuff) and that helped me out a bit.


Sorry to hear that. I hope things turn around for you. I'm glad you were able to get him. :Smile: 

*CUG*

----------


## spidavenger

I bet I opened nearly 20 mystery boxes last night.

1) Is those heroes take awhile to get? I really wanting Thanos and Venom.

2) Does it take a lot of playing to find the crafting parts for Mini Fin Fang Foom?

3) Do you find the parts more in the game or mystery boxes?

4) What does Fin Fang Foom do for you exactly?

5) What is mega collect mean?

I'm trying to devise me a plan.

Thanks,

*CUG*

----------


## Charles LePage

> I bet I opened nearly 20 mystery boxes last night.
> 
> 2) Does it take a lot of playing to find the crafting parts for Mini Fin Fang Foom?
> 
> 3) Do you find the parts more in the game or mystery boxes?
> 
> 4) What does Fin Fang Foom do for you exactly?
> 
> 5) What is mega collect mean?
> ...


2) IMO, yes.  If possible to buy gold, I recommend it and then use the gold to buy the parts.

3) I'd say the game.

4) He allows you to fly in the zones and mega-collects.

5) It means every 4.5 minutes you can collect your tokens and fractals without running around a zone hunting them down.  One click and you are done.  Then you switch to another character, wait 4.5 minutes, and repeat.

----------


## Wawawa

Sndfrctls code for 50 fractals,  someone else can post the newsletter.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I bet I opened nearly 20 mystery boxes last night.
> 
> 1) Is those heroes take awhile to get? I really wanting Thanos and Venom.


It's all chance/luck...I was REALLY unlucky on some (over 50 boxes).




> 2) Does it take a lot of playing to find the crafting parts for Mini Fin Fang Foom?


Since you're a member again do MISSIONS. You get double crafting items.




> 3) Do you find the parts more in the game or mystery boxes?


MISSIONS.




> 4) What does Fin Fang Foom do for you exactly?5) What is mega collect mean?


http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...ions+%28FAQ%29 I added a pictorial to our wiki's FAQ page. FFF ALSO auto-destroys pests (troublebots, imps, and eyebots) in zones AND scares critters (pigeons, dragons) in zones AND you can summon him to help you fight in missions AND allows any of your heroes to fly in zones.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Sndfrctls code for 50 fractals,  someone else can post the newsletter.


could you link the newsletter? I'll post it. I have to resubscribe to get the newsletter, again...

----------


## eagle1604

> I bet I opened nearly 20 mystery boxes last night.
> 
> 1) Is those heroes take awhile to get? I really wanting Thanos and Venom.
> 
> 
> *CUG*


It is purely random and to prove it I have a list of how many tries it took for me to get some of them.

Agent Coulson : 40 tries

Beta Ray Bill : 4 tries

Sabertooth : 4 tries

just keep trying and you will eventually get all the one`s you want.  :Smile:

----------


## Charles LePage

> could you link the newsletter? I'll post it. I have to resubscribe to get the newsletter, again...


http://view.mktg.gazillion.com/?j=fe...047c741479&r=0

----------


## Wawawa

> I bet I opened nearly 20 mystery boxes last night.
> 
> 1) Is those heroes take awhile to get? I really wanting Thanos and Venom.
> 
> 2) Does it take a lot of playing to find the crafting parts for Mini Fin Fang Foom?
> 
> 3) Do you find the parts more in the game or mystery boxes?
> 
> 4) What does Fin Fang Foom do for you exactly?
> ...


2) Well I thought it was pretty  hard because before the update missions cost much more so I had to get friends who had the mission  to invite Mr so I could get the crafting parts..
3) In game
4) With both his badges,  he megacollect,  knockout pigeons,  gives you the ability to fly,  and destroys trouble bots,.  In missions he gives amour boost(once),  overall damage increase,  overall speed increase,  and summon sidekick. 
5) Collects fractals tokens and parts with a click of a button.  The wait time till you could do it again is 5 minutes.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I am so glad that Sandman wasn't boxed. I've been very depressed lately(Personal stuff) and that helped me out a bit.


Don't be sad Shadow, you gotta keep your head up ohhh

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## eagle1604

Yay!!! bonus XP weekend for Electro. He is my new Favorite Character

----------


## spidavenger

Thank you all for your help! I really appreciate it.

*CUG*

----------


## Neutronium Hunter Ferret

> http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...%28Playable%29



Thanks :Big Grin: 

It is not a bad amount of damage

----------


## Neutronium Hunter Ferret

Does anyone recomend Mr Fantastic? :Confused:  because I dont think im buying him.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Does anyone recomend Mr Fantastic? because I dont think im buying him.


Well miss fantastic should reply soon! But personally i feel like he is an awesome hero to play with! He has an amazing radius for his second power attack and hero up! Also he stuns people mid combo and has knockdowns you will enjoy him (I hope)! And if that doesn't convince you ask miss fantastic!

----------


## Neutronium Hunter Ferret

thanks for your opinion but I think I will wait

----------


## Rod92905

The only thing I am missing for Fin Fang Foom  is the vibranium ore, what crisis mission is the one that most likely give me these?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I am so glad that Sandman wasn't boxed. I've been very depressed lately(Personal stuff) and that helped me out a bit.


Adversity introduces a man to himself.... Keep your head up!!!!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> The only thing I am missing for Fin Fang Foom  is the vibranium ore, what crisis mission is the one that most likely give me these?


Same percentages on any Crisis mission. What INCREASES your chance is playing with more people. Also note that sometimes the Vibby doesn't appear on the award screen BUT does show in your crafting section.

----------


## Rod92905

> Same percentages on any Crisis mission. What INCREASES your chance is playing with more people. Also note that sometimes the Vibby doesn't appear on the award screen BUT does show in your crafting section.


Cool. Thanks. Will keep trying. No luck so far. Also, do I have to get Adamantium? Or does it not matter how well I finish?

----------


## Ace

> Cool. Thanks. Will keep trying. No luck so far. Also, do I have to get Adamantium? Or does it not matter how well I finish?


You have to get Adamantium.

----------


## the_key_24

Hi guys, sorry I haven't been here in a while but I've taken a short break thanks to the Big Update a while back now that I don't have to be on every day to get good rewards, and I've got a new system for my Quick Guides, which some of you might have noticed I took down for a while, well these will be back up but if you want to edit them, you must PM me first so I can add you to the guides. I will try and keep the Quick Guides as up to date as possible.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Cool. Thanks. Will keep trying. No luck so far. Also, do I have to get Adamantium? Or does it not matter how well I finish?


There is an exception if by any chance you see one of your teammates quit the mission you will most likely get silver or gold but if you havent died once and had a good combo meter ( this for the rest of your team too) you will get adamantium rewards!

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

BrokenTokens.jpg

After 3 days of collecting tokens, I'm still level 2 with Sandman. I guess my Sandman did the time warp.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

What other characters get double xp this weekend other than Electro?

----------


## the_key_24

> What other characters get double xp this weekend other than Electro?


Nobody else

----------


## Wawawa

Is it a mistake or is daily collect achievement not supposed to give any achievement points?

----------


## Carmaicol

> Is it a mistake or is daily collect achievement not supposed to give any achievement points?


0 points, only fractals as a reward. Once you have the 5 things the achievement resets the next day.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Nobody else


Then why in the newsletter did it say 'this a great weekend for Electro and some other spidey bad guys'?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Then why in the newsletter did it say 'this a great weekend for Electro and some other spidey bad guys'?


Because nothing makes a Spidey bad guy happier than seeing Electro get extra XP.

----------


## Carmaicol

> Then why in the newsletter did it say 'this a great weekend for Electro and some other spidey bad guys'?


"It's a great weekend for a couple of Spidey's greatest villains."
Elektro (XP weekend) & Sandman (Early Access).

----------


## spidavenger

Hi guys, I finally decided to buy craft parts to craft Foom and his gold badge, but how does Foom collect everything without you having to do it?

When do you know when he does it?

I'm a little confused by this, because it is only collecting things when I get next to the fractals and tokens.

Can someone help me?

Thanks,

*CUG*

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hi guys, I finally decided to buy craft parts to craft Foom and his gold badge, but how does Foom collect everything without you having to do it?
> 
> When do you know when he does it?
> 
> I'm a little confused by this, because it is only collecting things when I get next to the fractals and tokens.
> 
> Can someone help me?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


You gotta press the button, CUG! Then, it takes between 60-90 seconds. Try to do this in the middle of the zone.

http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...ions+%28FAQ%29

----------


## spidavenger

> You gotta press the button, CUG! Then, it takes between 60-90 seconds. Try to do this in the middle of the zone.
> 
> http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...ions+%28FAQ%29


OK Spy, I will try to see if I can make it work. Thanks for the link, buddy! :Smile:

----------


## VictorVonModok

> You gotta press the button, CUG! Then, it takes between 60-90 seconds. Try to do this in the middle of the zone.
> 
> http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...ions+%28FAQ%29


Interesting. The collection process always happens immediately for me when I press the Mega Collect button.

----------


## spidavenger

OK Spy, I found out my problem. I didn't know I had to craft the silver badge before the gold badge. I thought I could skip it. That is why I have no Mega button, LOL. I was literally going nuts this whole time. Thanks man! Leave it to CUG to have these problems. :Embarrassment:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Interesting. The collection process always happens immediately for me when I press the Mega Collect button.


<laughs> That's the SHSO equivalent of saying "my super-model wife"...

----------


## spidavenger

LOL, that made a huge difference. I leveled to 3rd Level in an instant. Geez Louise! Thanks again, guys! :Smile:

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

> LOL, that made a huge difference. I leveled to 3rd Level in an instant. Geez Louise! Thanks again, guys!


I finally friended you!

EDIT: on my Gear Smart Scarf (only account with open chat)

----------


## VictorVonModok

> <laughs> That's the SHSO equivalent of saying "my super-model wife"...


Ha ha. Nice.

----------


## Wawawa

Anyone know the exact time(EST)  they switch daily sale hero?

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> Anyone know the exact time(EST)  they switch daily sale hero?


Im pretty sure its at 3 A.M.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Im pretty sure its at 3 A.M.


Yeah I think it is too
Also

----------


## spidavenger

> I finally friended you!
> 
> EDIT: on my Gear Smart Scarf (only account with open chat)


Well, it was nice to finally meet you in game. It hard to get my attention when I have all these achievements, LOL.

 Sometimes, it is better to get me on the forums, before I get in the game.

 Once I'm in game it is like, oh there goes CUG again. He just passed us again. Hi CUG. Oh, he didn't see us. Well, maybe next time, uh CUG? CUG?

So, I was glad you spotted me. :Smile:

----------


## CenturianSpy

Thanks to Storm Builder and Virgo for playing with my 7-year old nephew in missions last night (he told me this morning). He says he didn't die and you guys won addy. I hope he wasn't too annoying.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Yeah I think it is too
> Also


Soo is he worth the fractals?

----------


## Virgo

> Thanks to Storm Builder and Virgo for playing with my 7-year old nephew in missions last night (he told me this morning). He says he didn't die and you guys won addy. I hope he wasn't too annoying.


Not a problem, I genuinely thought it was you. I live for the themed team missions and I enjoyed the all villain team thing we had going on. The only thing annoying was the game's lag at times, has this happened to anyone else? 

I'm suspecting that the graphics might have something to do with it but I'd want to know first, how are you people running the game? I have mine at Good but just because the Regular graphic setting look kind of clunky to me. I've tried the Beautiful graphic settings but the depth of field annoys me to no end, not to mention the game tends to crash on the more visually impressive missions (i.e. Red Skull, Onslaught and Enchantress missions).




> Soo is he worth the fractals?


I'll be honest, I got him expecting a bit more (his combo, to me, is pretty dull), but if you're into the hand to hand combat moves he's pretty nice and his damage is pretty decent. He's attacks are not that visually impressive but he gets the job done. Plus he's a team healer so that's always good.

----------


## CenturianSpy

CUG and I cordially invite you to our Official Team Photo of 2014. Be your favorite squaddie and meet up on top of the Baxter Building on Aug. 30th 10PM EST for our group photo! Looking forward to seeing you there!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Not a problem, I genuinely thought it was you.


<laughs> There goes my street cred. My SHSO skillz are that of a 7-year old...

P.S.- I play on the "Simple" setting. Because I'm simple...like a 7-year old.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## spidavenger

> CUG and I cordially invite you to our Official Team Photo of 2014. Be your favorite squaddie and meet up on top of the Baxter Building on Aug. 30th 10PM EST for our group photo! Looking forward to seeing you there!


That is me in the white pants! If any of are not friends with me in the game, this a good time to add each other. :Smile: 

*CUG*

----------


## Ace

> Soo is he worth the fractals?


Virgo pretty much answered your question. I would say he's definitely worth it because he's one of my favorite Marvel characters and I'm bias when it comes to him.

----------


## the_key_24

> CUG and I cordially invite you to our Official Team Photo of 2014. Be your favorite squaddie and meet up on top of the Baxter Building on Aug. 30th 10PM EST for our group photo! Looking forward to seeing you there!


Okie-dokie

----------


## Winter Wraith

*bounces up and down*

I saw CBR revamped and was sad everything was gone, but ack! I see some old faces back!  :Big Grin:

----------


## spidavenger

> *bounces up and down*
> 
> I saw CBR revamped and was sad everything was gone, but ack! I see some old faces back!


Hey girl! Glad your back. I just joined back, 4 days ago, myself. :Smile:

----------


## Rod92905

Are there any stores that sell the physical membership cards anymore?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Are there any stores that sell the physical membership cards anymore?


I haven't seen a membership card in years. Last SHSO cards I remember is the $15 gold cards at Target.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> *bounces up and down*
> 
> I saw CBR revamped and was sad everything was gone, but ack! I see some old faces back!


Hi Winter!!!! Welcome back, I been back about 3 weeks.

----------


## TheGalaxyLeader

Hey there! Long time SHSO player and I've finally decided to join the forums. See you in game!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hey there! Long time SHSO player and I've finally decided to join the forums. See you in game!


Welcome aboard! Is that your in-game name, too?! If so...LUCKY!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Hey there! Long time SHSO player and I've finally decided to join the forums. See you in game!


I know Galaxy Leader, we teamed up many times a few years ago. I might still have you on my friends list. Have to check on that. Welcome.

----------


## Ace

> Hey there! Long time SHSO player and I've finally decided to join the forums. See you in game!


Hola Galaxy and welcome, tsk tsk tsk lurker :P. Glad you've joined.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

The group photo sounds like a very fun idea. Wish I could be around for it on the 30th.

----------


## spidavenger

> Hey there! Long time SHSO player and I've finally decided to join the forums. See you in game!


Welcome to the team! :Smile:

----------


## spidavenger

Last night I bought a Venomous Box and got him on the first try. I considered myself lucky. I hope it continues.

----------


## Carmaicol

Has anybody tried to see How many pokes of Imp Man can make in a single day?

I need around 600 to finish the 10000 pokes achievement.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Well, it was nice to finally meet you in game. It hard to get my attention when I have all these achievements, LOL.
> 
>  Sometimes, it is better to get me on the forums, before I get in the game.
> 
>  Once I'm in game it is like, oh there goes CUG again. He just passed us again. Hi CUG. Oh, he didn't see us. Well, maybe next time, uh CUG? CUG?
> 
> So, I was glad you spotted me.


Same here. I have a ridiculously one-track mind. I'm like, "Why are there people trying to talk to me? I have Impies to poke!"

And I don't know how many mission invites I've gotten and thought, "Just as soon as I finish the thing I'm doing so I don't forget." But of course, everyone is long gone by the time I accept. =P

Sometimes card challengers stick around. I guess we're just used to waiting longer to be matched up with people.




> Has anybody tried to see How many pokes of Imp Man can make in a single day?
> 
> I need around 600 to finish the 10000 pokes achievement.


5 x the number of heroes you own.

----------


## Virgo

> *bounces up and down*
> 
> I saw CBR revamped and was sad everything was gone, but ack! I see some old faces back!


Hey girl! Glad to see you back, been back myself for a few days now. It's great to see most of the old crew's returning!




> Same here. I have a ridiculously one-track mind. I'm like, "Why are there people trying to talk to me? I have Impies to poke!"
> 
> And I don't know how many mission invites I've gotten and thought, "Just as soon as I finish the thing I'm doing so I don't forget." But of course, everyone is long gone by the time I accept. =P


I can relate! Invites tend to come at the least fortunate of times, I always feel a bit rude not accepting them immediately but I can't help myself! Those Imps won't click themselves. Well unless you have the alley cat but ain't anybody got time for that.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Has anybody tried to see How many pokes of Imp Man can make in a single day?
> 
> I need around 600 to finish the 10000 pokes achievement.


If you have 150 heroes you can get 750 pokes a day.

----------


## Carmaicol

> If you have 150 heroes you can get 750 pokes a day.


Yeah, I know you can make that much, but most days I do around 100-120 tops.

I just tried with Speed potion+alley cat. If you forget about tokens, fractals and crafts, is possible to do 300 pokes/hour.

Just in case someone else wanted to know  :Big Grin:

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Yeah, I know you can make that much, but most days I do around 100-120 tops.
> 
> I just tried with Speed potion+alley cat. If you forget about tokens, fractals and crafts, is possible to do 300 pokes/hour.
> 
> Just in case someone else wanted to know


I manage to get all 85 of my heroes impy pokes done in 5 hours it doesn't take that long if you have the ock bot sidekick on with a speed potion you just run to the thing and it auto pokes Its a long process but its worth it.
EDIT: But that is with also collecting golden fractals and normal fractals hero tokens and crafting parts

----------


## spidavenger

> Same here. I have a ridiculously one-track mind. I'm like, "Why are there people trying to talk to me? I have Impies to poke!"
> 
> And I don't know how many mission invites I've gotten and thought, "Just as soon as I finish the thing I'm doing so I don't forget." But of course, everyone is long gone by the time I accept. =P
> 
> Sometimes card challengers stick around. I guess we're just used to waiting longer to be matched up with people.
> 
> 
> 
> 5 x the number of heroes you own.


Well, I'm glad I'm not the only one, LOL. :Smile:

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> If you have 150 heroes you can get 750 pokes a day.


Technically you can double that between 5pm and midnight PST but that only helps if you don't plan on collecting the next day.

----------


## spideyman

> Yeah, I know you can make that much, but most days I do around 100-120 tops.
> 
> I just tried with Speed potion+alley cat. If you forget about tokens, fractals and crafts, is possible to do 300 pokes/hour.
> 
> Just in case someone else wanted to know


You sir are a machine thanks for info.

----------


## VictorVonModok

Not sure if anyone else has experience this, but if you use the Mega Collect ability with Sandman he does not receive any experience points from the character tokens. I had this happen two days in a row. I submitted a support ticket in regards to the issue. Just a heads up for those that bought him.

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> Not sure if anyone else has experience this, but if you use the Mega Collect ability with Sandman he does not receive any experience points from the character tokens. I had this happen two days in a row. I submitted a support ticket in regards to the issue. Just a heads up for those that bought him.


Yeah that happened to me too when I bought him the other day.

----------


## Carmaicol

Done.



Now to max those 19 characters to get that sweet medallion of 150 Lev.20.

----------


## spidavenger

> Not sure if anyone else has experience this, but if you use the Mega Collect ability with Sandman he does not receive any experience points from the character tokens. I had this happen two days in a row. I submitted a support ticket in regards to the issue. Just a heads up for those that bought him.


It happened to me as well. :Smile:

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> It happened to me as well.


Add me to the list.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Didn't know you could get this

Also the sale hero is Moon Knight 400 Gold or 4K Fractals

----------


## Rod92905

Wondering if this has happened to anybody else.....

Bought Electro on Friday with the intent of also buying a membership and with the combination of this weekends extra XP for Electro and the membership XP boost, I planned on working on leveling him up quickly this weekend. But I am having issues with them activating my membership. Even though it shows on my account page that I got a membership, I don't have access to any member stuff. I have submitted a ticket but I am afraid that they won't get to it till Monday....when the bonus for Electro will be over with.

Anybody had something like this happen before? I am hoping thay can go back and add me the extra XP I should have been getting with the membership.

----------


## eagle1604

I maxed my Electro n his XP weekend. So happy they gave my favorite hero his own XP weekend.  :Smile:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I maxed my Electro n his XP weekend. So happy they gave my favorite hero his own XP weekend.


I bought Electro on my Alt. He was lame I didn't like his gameplay,I only liked his P1. Imo

----------


## PhantCowboy

Glad to see that the forums are mostly dead today because ya'll are at church or spending time with friends and families

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Glad to see that the forums are mostly dead today because ya'll are at church or spending time with friends and families


I go to church on Saturdays because my mum has a running group on Sunday mornings.

----------


## VictorVonModok

> I bought Electro on my Alt. He was lame I didn't like his gameplay,I only liked his P1. Imo


I have to say I'm not a huge fan of Electro either. His basic attack sequence is kind of cool, but his Hero Up is kind of...odd.

----------


## Ace

> I have to say I'm not a huge fan of Electro either. His basic attack sequence is kind of cool, but his Hero Up is kind of...odd.


I agree it is odd. It's ironic that he says "lightning strikes more than once", yet it only hits once.

----------


## VictorVonModok

> I agree it is odd. It's ironic that he says "lightning strikes more than once", yet it only hits once.


Exactly! And it seems to go on a long time but only hit that one time in a small radius.

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

Raven your card deck was INSANE.  I can clearly see how you won Arctic Iron Man,  I'm pretty sure you were one of the few who won him from a card tournament before he ever came out in the shop.

----------


## Raven

> Raven your card deck was INSANE.  I can clearly see how you won Arctic Iron Man,  I'm pretty sure you were one of the few who won him from a card tournament before he ever came out in the shop.


Heh luck helps. Pulling off 2 big combo chains for like 16 damage each does not happen every game, but when you get the right cards at the right time a chaining deck like that one can be devastating.

----------


## VictorVonModok

> Not sure if anyone else has experience this, but if you use the Mega Collect ability with Sandman he does not receive any experience points from the character tokens. I had this happen two days in a row. I submitted a support ticket in regards to the issue. Just a heads up for those that bought him.


Quick follow-up on this: it appears that Sandman does not get experience points from character tokens or poking Mr Impossible at all. He currently only get it from smashing pests, chasing the robbers and missions.

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

> Quick follow-up on this: it appears that Sandman does not get experience points from character tokens or poking Mr Impossible at all. He currently only get it from smashing pests, chasing the robbers and missions.


That seems really un-cool for those that threw down thousands of fractals on him.

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

Anyone looking to hero up?

----------


## VictorVonModok

Looks like the Punisher is on sale today for 400/4000.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Looks like the Punisher is on sale today for 400/4000.


People should buy him, he's a lot of fun.

----------


## Winter Wraith

> Hey girl! Glad your back. I just joined back, 4 days ago, myself.





> Hi Winter!!!! Welcome back, I been back about 3 weeks.





> Hey girl! Glad to see you back, been back myself for a few days now. It's great to see most of the old crew's returning!


Thanks guys!! When came on saw so many of y'all had come back, I couldn't resist! XD

Hope we can all mission together sometime!  :Big Grin:

----------


## VictorVonModok

> People should buy him, he's a lot of fun.


I picked him up last night. His basic attack chain is pretty awesome.

----------


## cpinheir

> I can relate! Invites tend to come at the least fortunate of times, I always feel a bit rude not accepting them immediately but I can't help myself! Those Imps won't click themselves. Well unless you have the alley cat but ain't anybody got time for that.


And the bunny will also auto-poke....but why would using the cat or bunny take more time?

----------


## cpinheir

> Glad to see that the forums are mostly dead today because ya'll are at church or spending time with friends and families


I spent my Sunday leveling Electro...but I WAS praying for a good retired hero for the sale on Monday, and my prayer was answered with the awesome Punisher!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I spent my Sunday leveling Electro...but I WAS praying for a good retired hero for the sale on Monday, and my prayer was answered with the awesome Punisher!


Yes he is an awesome hero alright! only issue is how long his 5 part attack takes also read the wiki whoever did his page did a great job on giving players a strategy on how to use him! (too bad i maxed him before reading the wiki)! He is one of those retired heroes whose hero up is awesome!

----------


## censorship

Punisher was even better before they seriously reduced his P2. His grenades used to do what, 106 damage each without the badge?

I'm hoping for Cage this week. You can't vote for Iron Fist and not Cage.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Punisher was even better before they seriously reduced his P2. His grenades used to do what, 106 damage each without the badge?
> 
> I'm hoping for Cage this week. You can't vote for Iron Fist and not Cage.


I always thought gazillions way of nerfing was by buffing other heroes! (just like how PD bufffs heroes by nerfing others!)

----------


## spidavenger

> Thanks guys!! When came on saw so many of y'all had come back, I couldn't resist! XD
> 
> Hope we can all mission together sometime!


That would be fun! Oh, the good old days! :Big Grin:

----------


## cpinheir

> Punisher was even better before they seriously reduced his P2. His grenades used to do what, 106 damage each without the badge?
> 
> I'm hoping for Cage this week. You can't vote for Iron Fist and not Cage.


I'm glad you mentioned that, because I had a nagging feeling that his grenades used to do more damage, but I wasn't sure if I had imagined that.....seems like his p2 was doing 80-something damage after his first p2 upgrade, but now it's much less. Bummer....but he still does a lot of damage for a ranged character. I can even get adamantium using him on some of the crisis missions.

On a different topic, I noticed that one of the achievements is doing 75 unique missions on adamantium. By my count, we have way less than 75 different missions available. Are we going to have to wait until gaz puts out more missions before being able to finish the achievements, or am I misunderstanding something here?

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

Does anyone have a spreadsheet with all the heroes listed that they could send me? I have been slowly going through the missions to reach the 150 Heroes on Addy for each one but I lose track where I am so it would be nice to have a tracker.

If no one has this made up already than I will prolly make one up in a day or so that I would be happy to share with anyone interested.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Does anyone have a spreadsheet with all the heroes listed that they could send me?


Yeah. I made one myself. It has heroes in one page, sidekicks on another page, and levels & badges status for both my accounts. Some others made their own too.

----------


## Carmaicol

> Does anyone have a spreadsheet with all the heroes listed that they could send me? I have been slowly going through the missions to reach the 150 Heroes on Addy for each one but I lose track where I am so it would be nice to have a tracker.
> 
> If no one has this made up already than I will prolly make one up in a day or so that I would be happy to share with anyone interested.


I made one when I started with the "Talented" achievement (10 unique missions in Addy):



 I started backwards, first I'm doing 5 missions for each character, then 10, then 50, etc. There was no point in list them all when all I could do is 10 missions a day max.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Does anyone have a spreadsheet with all the heroes listed that they could send me? I have been slowly going through the missions to reach the 150 Heroes on Addy for each one but I lose track where I am so it would be nice to have a tracker.
> 
> If no one has this made up already than I will prolly make one up in a day or so that I would be happy to share with anyone interested.


I have spreadsheets for about everything. I am incredibly anal.

I have missions listed across the top and heroes listed on the sides. So I can mark them off with numbers as I go. But I don't really like running missions so I haven't gotten very far. But if you want it, tell me where to send it.

----------


## Rod92905

What about a list of all the achievements?

----------


## censorship

I have no idea how I played this game for years without speed potions.
They wear off, and the game. seems. to. slow. down. to. a. snail's. pace.

It feels like the speed potions were reduced a little bit, too. But maybe that's just perception.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I have no idea how I played this game for years without speed potions.
> They wear off, and the game. seems. to. slow. down. to. a. snail's. pace.
> 
> It feels like the speed potions were reduced a little bit, too. But maybe that's just perception.


Umm dude i might be wrong but go to your doctor you might be developing super senses  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## GMiller

Has anyone else noticed the Beta Ray Bill glitching in Asgard at the place where you can lift the stones? He has been there since Sunday, and all I see is him running around with a stone, and his FFF chasing after him....It's crazy...

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Has anyone else noticed the Beta Ray Bill glitching in Asgard at the place where you can lift the stones? He has been there since Sunday, and all I see is him running around with a stone, and his FFF chasing after him....It's crazy...


I logged in for the daily gift went to asgard and there he was so its not just you the BRB is running around picking up stones skipping across the area it looks as if he had a auto clicker on with a speed speed boost potion on its very annoying let me tell you that

----------


## VictorVonModok

> Quick follow-up on this: it appears that Sandman does not get experience points from character tokens or poking Mr Impossible at all. He currently only get it from smashing pests, chasing the robbers and missions.


Another updated: I got a response from support saying they were addressing this issue. When I played Sandman today he was able to get experience from tokens and Impossible Man so it appears to be fixed.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Another updated: I got a response from support saying they were addressing this issue. When I played Sandman today he was able to get experience from tokens and Impossible Man so it appears to be fixed.


Good to know, thank you.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Ghost Rider is the hero on sale today for 400 Gold or 4,000 Fractals!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Has anyone else noticed the Beta Ray Bill glitching in Asgard at the place where you can lift the stones? He has been there since Sunday, and all I see is him running around with a stone, and his FFF chasing after him....It's crazy...





> I logged in for the daily gift went to asgard and there he was so its not just you the BRB is running around picking up stones skipping across the area it looks as if he had a auto clicker on with a speed speed boost potion on its very annoying let me tell you that


I saw him very late last night, first I saw Beast (The original founder in CBR of the first ever SHSO thread) in The Daily Bugle standing there, then I went to Asgard and saw this Beta Ray acting crazy.I thought I was starting to hallucinate, so I went to bed.....

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I went to Asgard and saw this Beta Ray acting crazy.I thought I was starting to hallucinate, so I went to bed.....


You think Beta Ray Bill running around with a stone was crazy?

This happened to me last year. Rogue was lifting the car when she suddenly leveled-up, and she didn't let go of the car. She ran, flew, and danced juggling the car in one hand!

----------


## Ace

> Ghost Rider is the hero on sale today for 400 Gold or 4,000 Fractals!


Man, if they don't put Luke Cage up for sale I will flip some tables!

----------


## spidavenger

Well, I got two more mystery box villains, Ultron and Sabretooth. So far out of 57 boxes, I have 3 mystery box heroes.

That is not bad compared to some of the other horror stories, I've heard on here.

I'm over the 2500 mark on achievements and I've only been back a week, so that is not too shabby. :Smile: 

*CUG*

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Are you not able to say number's in SHSO safe chat? Every time I try it says language is not allowed.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Are you not able to say number's in SHSO safe chat? Every time I try it says language is not allowed.


Gaz has this in place to make ESRB safety standards. This prevents kids from discussing their age, telephone #s, street addresses, times, and credit card #s. You know, things that could get them kidnapped/molested or their parents' credit card info.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Gaz has this in place to make ESRB safety standards. This prevents kids from discussing their age, telephone #s, street addresses, times, and credit card #s. You know, things that could get them kidnapped/molested or their parents' credit card info.


Thanks for the clarification, I didn't know that.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Got Mystique, very fun to play.

----------


## beanroaster

> I have no idea how I played this game for years without speed potions.
> They wear off, and the game. seems. to. slow. down. to. a. snail's. pace.
> 
> It feels like the speed potions were reduced a little bit, too. But maybe that's just perception.


Were you using a sidekick (like MFFF) that gives you an additional speed boost, and now are running with something different? That could be part of the perceived drop. Unless the speed boosts don't stack, in which case forget everything I just said and go about your business.

----------


## Project Initiative Cascada

> Got Mystique, very fun to play.


She's probably one of the most powerful and funnest characters in the game. You most likely won't be able to get enough of her during missions.

----------


## Wawawa

> Man, if they don't put Luke Cage up for sale I will flip some tables!


He won't be in the sale,  he was part of the avengers group and that's already finished. Right now this is the first day of supernatural.  Next in the group is cosmic heroes,  alternate hero versions then finally villains.

----------


## spidavenger

On these survival missions, I understand the concept of surviving in the mission as long as you can. but I have only played one survivor mission and got a silver. Does it go by a certain amount of points or time to get an addy medal?

Thanks for any answers!

*CUG*

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> She's probably one of the most powerful and funnest characters in the game. You most likely won't be able to get enough of her during missions.


you're right. I love her.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> On these survival missions, I understand the concept of surviving in the mission as long as you can. but I have only played one survivor mission and got a silver. Does it go by a certain amount of points or time to get an addy medal?
> 
> Thanks for any answers!
> 
> *CUG*


I was wondering the same.....

----------


## CenturianSpy

> On these survival missions, I understand the concept of surviving in the mission as long as you can. but I have only played one survivor mission and got a silver. Does it go by a certain amount of points or time to get an addy medal?
> 
> Thanks for any answers!
> 
> *CUG*





> I was wondering the same.....


It's all about points (if the meter shows addy then you'll get addy)...but your time is a metric of the "Survival Bonus".

----------


## Carmaicol

> On these survival missions, I understand the concept of surviving in the mission as long as you can. but I have only played one survivor mission and got a silver. Does it go by a certain amount of points or time to get an addy medal?
> 
> Thanks for any answers!
> 
> *CUG*


I had to play 78 times "Time to take AIM Crisis" in order to get enough adamantium for Destroyer and FFF in my second account, mostly because I had no healers or EOTE, you'll need 52'000 points to clear Adamantium, around 7 minutes. Same mission in survival, around 27000-28000.

----------


## spidavenger

> It's all about points (if the meter shows addy then you'll get addy)...but your time is a metric of the "Survival Bonus".





> I had to play 78 times "Time to take AIM Crisis" in order to get enough adamantium for Destroyer and FFF in my second account, mostly because I had no healers or EOTE, you'll need 52'000 points to clear Adamantium, around 7 minutes. Same mission in survival, around 27000-28000.


Thanks guys! I figured it was something like that. Did these type of missions come out because of how successful the first survivor tournament was?

If so the CBR Team can strike a pose. There is nothing to it! :Smile:

----------


## Pyrebomb

> You think Beta Ray Bill running around with a stone was crazy?
> 
> This happened to me last year. Rogue was lifting the car when she suddenly leveled-up, and she didn't let go of the car. She ran, flew, and danced juggling the car in one hand!


That happened to me a few days ago with Magneto! Given the squaddie I was using, I thought it was an Easter Egg Gaz added in. But it's a glitch?




> He won't be in the sale,  he was part of the avengers group and that's already finished. Right now this is the first day of supernatural.  Next in the group is cosmic heroes,  alternate hero versions then finally villains.


I'm hoping for Dr. Strange. Please, please, please.

----------


## spidavenger

What sale are you all talking about and when is it? :Smile:

----------


## Fang_212

You know I've been opening boxes and getting hero badges. I've gotten hero badges for heroes I do not have.
So I jotted down the names of the heroes I need to get now since I have the badge. But what if I lost my list, is there a way to see what hero badges you have?

----------


## spidavenger

> You know I've been opening boxes and getting hero badges. I've gotten hero badges for heroes I do not have.
> So I jotted down the names of the heroes I need to get now since I have the badge. But what if I lost my list, is there a way to see what hero badges you have?


I believe if you go to customizing your squad, the badge will be locked or unlocked for each hero. It also shows what level your character is and other stuff as well.

I'm at work, so I can't remember everything, but I believe that is where you will see it.

I hope that helps.

*CUG*

----------


## sylvestro1299

> You know I've been opening boxes and getting hero badges. I've gotten hero badges for heroes I do not have.
> So I jotted down the names of the heroes I need to get now since I have the badge. But what if I lost my list, is there a way to see what hero badges you have?


Simple just go to the shop go to the badges section and see what badges wwere bought EOTE isnt there unfortunately!

----------


## spidavenger

> Simple just go to the shop go to the badges section and see what badges wwere bought EOTE isnt there unfortunately!


Speaking of EOTE badge, I think I got that badge from a mystery box last night. I was on a roll last night, LOL. :Smile:

----------


## spidavenger

How many new heroes, missions and mystery boxed heroes do they release each month, now?

----------


## Pyrebomb

Huh. Are achievements counting card game wins correctly? I just checked and noticed I have 62 card quests wins, but also 62 PvP wins. Seems like an odd number to be a coincidence. Is it not differentiating between the two?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Huh. Are achievements counting card game wins correctly? I just checked and noticed I have 62 card quests wins, but also 62 PvP wins. Seems like an odd number to be a coincidence. Is it not differentiating between the two?


I always thought odd numbers were numbers that weren't multiples of 2s  :Stick Out Tongue: ! I also feel that the mayhem missions tracking is quite strange as I have killed dark surfer on most mayhem runs in baxter plaza but the others were defeated significantly more according to the achievements!

----------


## sylvestro1299

hmm anyone noticed this! Cuz i am blind!

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> How many new heroes, missions and mystery boxed heroes do they release each month, now?


Usually 4 Heroes, 1 Mission, and 0 Mystery Boxes, they haven't done a mystery box hero since may.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> hmm anyone noticed this! Cuz i am blind!


Nope I noticed it to your not blind.

----------


## Raven

> Huh. Are achievements counting card game wins correctly? I just checked and noticed I have 62 card quests wins, but also 62 PvP wins. Seems like an odd number to be a coincidence. Is it not differentiating between the two?


Your lucky, mine aren't counting any of my card wins at all  :Frown:

----------


## spidavenger

> Usually 4 Heroes, 1 Mission, and 0 Mystery Boxes, they haven't done a mystery box hero since may.


I see, thanks for the info. :Smile:

----------


## Virgo

> Got Mystique, very fun to play.


Same! Been using her nonstop and I'm still not tired of her, most of the playable villains are actually pretty fun to be honest. 

Kind of wondering though, I remember that back when Magneto was released they where releasing villains who had been heroes at some point (hence FF Dr. Doom being released before regular Doom); seeing some of the most recent released I'm assuming that's not longer the case so are all villains candidates for a spot as a playable hero or will we keep some mission exclusive villains? 

Also thinking about starting a one-woman protest for more playable villainesses. After all, out of the two current playable female villains both are mutants. Kind of discriminating against villainesses of other species, isn't it?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## VictorVonModok

> Simple just go to the shop go to the badges section and see what badges wwere bought EOTE isnt there unfortunately!


So if one were to buy Ends of the Earth Spider-Man, is there no way to get the badge for him at this point?

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> So if one were to buy Ends of the Earth Spider-Man, is there no way to get the badge for him at this point?


It is still possible.  His badge is in a few boxes, I'm not sure which exact boxes but I know for sure his badge is in the Doc Ock Box.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> So if one were to buy Ends of the Earth Spider-Man, is there no way to get the badge for him at this point?


I got mine from a goblins box of tricks so yeah.

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

I got EOTE Spidermans badge from the Spectacular Summer box that was out in 2013.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> hmm anyone noticed this! Cuz i am blind!


I must be blind! My page does not look like that.  :Confused: 

Ediit:  I had to refresh page, LOL

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

> So if one were to buy Ends of the Earth Spider-Man, is there no way to get the badge for him at this point?


I can tell you from experience that EOTE badge only goes to those NOT seeking it! Well not always, but it took me a couple days to find it. You have to open quite a few boxes, and it can pop up in any of them from my understanding.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I must be blind! My page does not look like that. 
> 
> Ediit:  I had to refresh page, LOL


No click on the blue arrows under the picture of the cover!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Also thinking about starting a one-woman protest for more playable villainesses. After all, out of the two current playable female villains both are mutants. *Kind of discriminating against villainesses of other species*, isn't it?


What about discriminating against Native Americans?



(I know this actor isn't a Native american, but still...)

----------


## VictorVonModok

> What about discriminating against Native Americans?
> 
> 
> 
> (I know this actor isn't a Native american, but still...)


Not a villain, or villainess for that matter, but I sure wouldn't mind seeing American Eagle.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I always thought odd numbers were numbers that weren't multiples of 2s ! I also feel that the mayhem missions tracking is quite strange as I have killed dark surfer on most mayhem runs in baxter plaza but the others were defeated significantly more according to the achievements!


Odd as in strange, you smart aleck. =P




> Also thinking about starting a one-woman protest for more playable villainesses. After all, out of the two current playable female villains both are mutants. Kind of discriminating against villainesses of other species, isn't it?


I am all for Amora becoming playable.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Nothing quite as frustrating as the game going down for maintenance during a particularly bad bout of insomnia. Guess I'm off to stare at my ceiling for four hours. ; . ;

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Nothing quite as frustrating as the game going down for maintenance during a particularly bad bout of insomnia. Guess I'm off to stare at my ceiling for four hours. ; . ;



Ok....so much for my idea of getting up early to get some game time in..... -____- Good morning darling. We can stare at the maintenance screen together....

----------


## roneers

I'm back online after five weeks forced offline. (holiday, so it's not too bad.)
I had one change to look at here in this five weeks and was able to post. (card league stuff.)
So, one question I NEED to ask is...

What did i miss out on?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Blade is on sale for 400 gold or 4000 Fractals!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Blade huh? Does this mean Midnight Sons? Or street-level fighters theme?

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Blade huh? Does this mean Midnight Sons? Or street-level fighters theme?


Supernatural, started with Ghost Rider > Blade > someone else tomorrow

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Not a villain, or villainess for that matter, but I sure wouldn't mind seeing American Eagle.


I would LOVE that version over his new motorcycle look! Gaz can start with Warpath in their X-Force theme, though!

Also for those who are wondering...there was no new _sneaky_ code in today's maintenance.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

You people were talking about BRB holding a stone and Rogue a car and this happened to me:



Sweet!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## magenta

> Also thinking about starting a one-woman protest for more playable villainesses. After all, out of the two current playable female villains both are mutants. Kind of discriminating against villainesses of other species, isn't it?


What other female villains are there? Madame Hydra? Lady Deathstrike? Enchantress could be converted to a playable hero. Hmmm. If only someone could write up a list...

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> What other female villains are there?… Hmmm. If only someone could write up a list...


Morgan le Fay! Her mom was in the cartoon.
Titania (with Absorbing Man, naturally).
Moonstone.
Gypsy Moth.
Nebula (she was in the cartoon).
Reptilla, Gazelle, and Vertigo of Salem Seven.
(Madame) Masque.
Malice (Sue Richards' alter ego).

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

Another way to make more playable villaineses (and villains in general) would be to make some more of them be able to play the exclusive missions.  Gazillion could make some former villains and anti-heroes qualify.  Here are some that come to mind:
Red She-Hulk and Red Hulk
Scarlet Witch and Quicksilver
Both Elektras
Emma Frost
Wonder Man

----------


## spidavenger

I got winter soldier last night. He is awesome. :Smile:

----------


## spidavenger

It was good to see Wombat Janitor in the game. Myself, Mason, Wombat and Marshal Knight General got an addy on crisis red skull mission. That was only the second time I played a crisis mission with 4 people. 

Those missions are hard. I died 11 times, but we still managed an addy.

Good times! :Smile:

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Morgan le Fay! Her mom was in the cartoon.
> Titania (with Absorbing Man, naturally).
> Moonstone.
> Gypsy Moth.
> Nebula (she was in the cartoon).
> Reptilla, Gazelle, and Vertigo of Salem Seven.
> (Madame) Masque.
> Malice (Sue Richards' alter ego).


Black Mamba, Black Racer, Anaconda, Asp, Princess Python, Diamondback (Serpent Society)
Bloodtide, Dragonrider (Fathom Five)
Blackbird, Iron Maiden, Moonstone, Nightshade, Snapdragon, MODAM (Femizons)
Titania, Poundcakes, Letha, Melissa Gold (Grapplers)
Saturnyne, Selene, Candra, (Hellfire Club)
Amora, Lorelei, Karnilla (Asgardian Sorceresses)
Thundra
Chimera
Callisto
Calypso
Cassandra Nova (Please, no)
Deathbird
Lady Mastermind
Madelyn Pryor (Goblin Queen)
Quicksand
Scorpia
Scream
Sin
Spiral (I know she isn't a villain anymore, but I love the furry boots)
Typhoid Mary

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Is Mystique and Red She Hulk the only two playable female villians?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Is Mystique and Red She Hulk the only two playable female villians?


Don't forget Dark Phoenix.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Is Mystique and Red She Hulk the only two playable female villians?





> Don't forget Dark Phoenix.


If we're going by past selves Emma Frost and Rogue (albeit reluctantly like Scarlet Witch) were villains too.

----------


## Virgo

> Is Mystique and Red She Hulk the only two playable female villians?


Actually, the game isn't considering Red She-Hulk (and Red Hulk for that matter) as villains. Which I find a bit odd as Gaz was pushing for them as well as Iron Patriot and Dark Surfer (the latter two actually making the transition to actual villain status) to be the first 'playable villains' back when Villainville was released. It's just Mystique and Dark Phoenix until now.




> Spiral (I know she isn't a villain anymore, but I love the furry boots)


I'm all for this, let it be her classic or her X-Force look (hopefully to tie in with the theme, fingers crossed) just give us the furry boots. Plus her powers could make some potentially unique and fun attacks.




> What about discriminating against Native Americans?


Really hoping for Warpath to be added along with Spiral and some other new heroes that could fit the theme. He after all won by a landslide of votes on that poll we did back on the old forums, didn't he Spy?  :Wink:

----------


## cpinheir

> Black Mamba, Black Racer, Anaconda, Asp, Princess Python, Diamondback (Serpent Society)
> Bloodtide, Dragonrider (Fathom Five)
> Blackbird, Iron Maiden, Moonstone, Nightshade, Snapdragon, MODAM (Femizons)
> Titania, Poundcakes, Letha, Melissa Gold (Grapplers)
> Saturnyne, Selene, Candra, (Hellfire Club)
> Amora, Lorelei, Karnilla (Asgardian Sorceresses)
> Thundra
> Chimera
> Callisto
> ...


Pyrebomb, I am shocked that you of all people would leave Hela from this list!  =p

Also, if we are counting former villains, Medusa used to be one of the Frightful Four....

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I got winter soldier last night. He is awesome.


Winter Soldier rocks. Love his look.




> It was good to see Wombat Janitor in the game. Myself, Mason, Wombat and Marshal Knight General got an addy on crisis red skull mission. That was only the second time I played a crisis mission with 4 people. 
> 
> Those missions are hard. I died 11 times, but we still managed an addy.
> 
> Good times!


That was my first time doing a crisis with four people, I did one just me and Spy. For us returning veterans those crisis missions are like culture shock. It's funny because Wombat was saying the missions seem easier,
Then we took him on that crisis! LOL!




> Really hoping for Warpath to be added along with Spiral and some other new heroes that could fit the theme. He after all won by a landslide of votes on that poll we did back on the old forums, didn't he Spy?


Yes, Warpath please! With the double daggers! 

521595-440px_warpath_head.jpg

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

Is there a list somewhere about which retired heroes are available in which mystery boxes?  I am particularly looking for Scarlet Witch, as she is the only card game hero I am missing.

----------


## Wawawa

> Is there a list somewhere about which retired heroes are available in which mystery boxes?  I am particularly looking for Scarlet Witch, as she is the only card game hero I am missing.


I'm pretty sure she is in the titanium box along with astonishing cyclops.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> I'm pretty sure she is in the titanium box along with astonishing cyclops.


That would be great, because I don't have Titanium Man or Astonishing Cyclops, either.  Can anyone confirm this?

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

EDIT: See below, quoted the wrong post initially.

----------


## VictorVonModok

Hmm, I see SHSO is down for maintenance again. Do they usually do it back-to-back like that?

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

> I got winter soldier last night. He is awesome.


To quote this cool dude I occasionally run past..."awesome sauce"

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> To quote this cool dude I occasionally run past..."awesome sauce"


Gear Smart Scarf!!!! This is who you are!!! Lol, I knew I recognized the name.

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

> Hmm, I see SHSO is down for maintenance again. Do they usually do it back-to-back like that?


I am groot?

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

> Gear Smart Scarf!!!! This is who you are!!! Lol, I knew I recognized the name.


You are one of my favorite mission mates mason. Cards, not so much!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Really hoping for Warpath to be added along with Spiral and some other new heroes that could fit the theme. He after all won by a landslide of votes on that poll we did back on the old forums, didn't he Spy?


It was so ridiculous we had to take down the poll because of the TRILLIONS of votes he received. McDonald's was so ashamed of their wimpy "Billions Served" signs they took them down. What can I say? People love Warpath. 




> Hmm, I see SHSO is down for maintenance again. Do they usually do it back-to-back like that?


Not at all...something is up.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Not at all...something is up.


Maybe they are fixing the problem with my title list.

----------


## spidavenger

> Winter Soldier rocks. Love his look.
> 
> 
> 
> That was my first time doing a crisis with four people, I did one just me and Spy. For us returning veterans those crisis missions are like culture shock. It's funny because Wombat was saying the missions seem easier,
> Then we took him on that crisis! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was funny as heck. How many times did you die during the mission?

I can't believe we still got an addy.

Thanos was a beast in that mission.

Did you see all his totals?

He saved us on that because the rest of us made the other half of the points.

That was the one thing I noticed, LOL! :Smile:

----------


## spidavenger

> To quote this cool dude I occasionally run past..."awesome sauce"


I didn't pay attention to his quotes. That is funny.

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

> I didn't pay attention to his quotes. That is funny.


I was referring to you, it was how you summed up how cool mega collecting is, when we met in game, lol! "Awesome sauce"

----------


## spidavenger

> I was referring to you, it was how you summed up how cool mega collecting is, when we met in game, lol! "Awesome sauce"


Oh, LOL, yeah, I remember now. This old man had to think for a moment, LOL. :Smile:

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

> Oh, LOL, yeah, I remember now. This old man had to think for a moment, LOL.


I hear ya buddy, the only reason I remember is because it's stuck in my head. Every time I get a daily collect 80 fractals I'm like "oh yaaaaah, awesome sauce!"

----------


## spidavenger

> I hear ya buddy, the only reason I remember is because it's stuck in my head. Every time I get a daily collect 80 fractals I'm like "oh yaaaaah, awesome sauce!"


Maybe they can add it too a future character, LOL. CUG THE SLUG or CUG THE PUG! :Smile:

----------


## censorship

(10% off prices; first is Jr SHIELD, second is non-Agent)

The catch? Apparently pay now and get the hero and badge the day they release.



Edit: New Mission released, too.: Unfriendly Neighborhood Spider-Men! Regular and Crisis.
And Favorite Hero medallions for the past five heroes released.

----------


## spidavenger

> (10% off prices; first is Jr SHIELD, second is non-Agent)
> 
> The catch? Apparently pay now and get the hero and badge the day they release.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: New Mission released, too.: Unfriendly Neighborhood Spider-Men! Regular and Crisis.


Why is there two prices?

Is this in the game now?

----------


## censorship

> Why is there two prices?


Regularly 1600 gold pre-sale for Agents; 1800 gold pre-sale for non-Agents.

Yes, the game is live.

----------


## VictorVonModok

> Why is there two prices?
> 
> Is this in the game now?


It is in the game now. The prices seem to be one for Jr. Agents and one for other players.

Also, it appears you can now buy badges to show your favorite hero.

Capture.JPG

----------


## CenturianSpy

Also...

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

I wonder how much "gold/fractals" the Guardians bundle is saving? 4500+450*4=19,800 which is equivalent to 1980 gold, right? So, it is about 25% off with the bundle. Assuming that they WILL BE available for fractals I think I will wait. If they were Gold exclusive then that would be different.

I keep saving my gold in hopes that someday AU Ultron will be available for gold purchase.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Also...


wow u have tooomany fractals! Care to invite me to the new mission pretty pwease?

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> Also...


Dammit Centurion. You beat me to it.
There's also a new "Medallions" and a "Bundles" Tab in the shop. 
The Medallions tab has a few more "Fave hero" things, and the Bundles one has GOTG, and Mysterious Mutants.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> (10% off prices; first is Jr SHIELD, second is non-Agent)
> 
> The catch? Apparently pay now and get the hero and badge the day they release.
> 
> 
> Edit: New Mission released, too.: Unfriendly Neighborhood Spider-Men! Regular and Crisis.
> And Favorite Hero medallions for the past five heroes released.


Gonna but the Agent Only one as soon as I get my membership tonight, so EXCITED!  :Smile:

----------


## censorship

You can see the full text... after you buy it.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> wow u have tooomany fractals! Care to invite me to the new mission pretty pwease?


Is 400K+ "too many"?  :Stick Out Tongue:  Just about to invite all to the new missions...




> Dammit Centurion. You beat me to it.


 :Stick Out Tongue:  Na-na-na-na-boo-boo


Hate that I was right about Drax and the bundle only for gold...maybe Drax will be boxed...not holding my breath, though.

----------


## spidavenger

> Regularly 1600 gold pre-sale for Agents; 1800 gold pre-sale for non-Agents.
> 
> Yes, the game is live.





> It is in the game now. The prices seem to be one for Jr. Agents and one for other players.
> 
> Also, it appears you can now buy badges to show your favorite hero.
> 
> Attachment 8352


Thanks guys for posting this. I'm at work so it will be tonight before I can get on. :Smile:

----------


## Carmaicol

> Hate that I was right about Drax and the bundle only for gold...maybe Drax will be boxed...not holding my breath, though.


Drax couldn't be boxed. He's too fast for that.

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> Na-na-na-na-boo-boo


Y u do dis to me bro?

But I'm pretty cheesed about the whole GOTG Gold only thing...

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Right now I'm stuck in the Unfriendly Spider-Man loading screen for second stage to final boss. I've been sitting here for five minutes..... it's starting to get annoying.  :Confused:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> That was funny as heck. How many times did you die during the mission?


I am Mason sir, I do not die.....

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

So just saw the pre-sale bundle is 1800 gold for non members, do you guys think all the guardians will still be available as 5000 fractals or 500 gold only for Jr Agents only, or Early Access Agents and Everyone a week later? I have 16k fractals saved for groot, star-lord, and rocket just dont know if they are gonna be purchasable by fractals.

----------


## spidavenger

> I am Mason sir, I do not die.....


LOL, with both thumbs up! OK Mason, LOL! :Smile:

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Pyrebomb, I am shocked that you of all people would leave Hela from this list!  =p
> 
> Also, if we are counting former villains, Medusa used to be one of the Frightful Four....


I am shame-faced. I realized I forgot her as soon as I laid down for a nap, but I was hoping I would wake up before anybody noticed. Guess that didn't work out.




> (10% off prices; first is Jr SHIELD, second is non-Agent)
> 
> The catch? Apparently pay now and get the hero and badge the day they release.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: New Mission released, too.: Unfriendly Neighborhood Spider-Men! Regular and Crisis.
> And Favorite Hero medallions for the past five heroes released.


Hm. Not sure if it's worth it, but I have the gold, so I'll give it a shot.

Also, there are fave hero medallions for pretty much everyone, now. Those are just the ones that show up under the "new" tab. I just sank about 20k fractals into buying all of them because I keep saving for boxes and heroes that never come, and I thought there would probably be an achievement, but if there is, it hasn't been added yet.

----------


## eagle1604

Is the new mission cool?

Does it take place in the night?

What are those Spider Things ?

EDIT: Could someone post a large screenshot of the mission cover please  :Smile:

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

> Hm. Not sure if it's worth it, but I have the gold, so I'll give it a shot.


Soooooo bummed about the gold only for the guardians. Oh well, I have more fractals and time then real $. Mystique it is!

----------


## spidavenger

> Is the new mission cool?
> 
> Does it take place in the night?
> 
> What are those Spider Things ?
> 
> EDIT: Could someone post a large screenshot of the mission cover please


Yes, that would be nice! :Smile:

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Soooooo bummed about the good only. Oh well, I have more fractals and time then real $. Mystique it is!


We don't know that they _won't_ be released for fractals down the line. That's why I'm not sure it's worth it. But assuming each hero is 500 gold/5000 fractals, plus the added badges, it's nearly a 50% discount for agents. So seeing as I already have the gold on my account, I'm gonna go for it. But if I didn't... 50% off (gold) is still far more expensive than free (fractals).

----------


## Raven

> (10% off prices; first is Jr SHIELD, second is non-Agent)
> 
> The catch? Apparently pay now and get the hero and badge the day they release.


Hmm I think I will hold on to my gold and pay with fractals later instead, having to buy the 4 badges is only an extra 1800 fractals which takes no time at all to pick up.

----------


## spidavenger

> Hmm I think I will hold on to my gold and pay with fractals later instead, having to buy the 4 badges is only an extra 1800 fractals which takes no time at all to pick up.


I maybe doing the same thing too. I have enough to do, for a long time, with these achievements, LOL. :Smile:

----------


## VictorVonModok

> Is the new mission cool?
> 
> Does it take place in the night?
> 
> What are those Spider Things ?
> 
> EDIT: Could someone post a large screenshot of the mission cover please


This about as big as I could get it:

UNSM.jpg

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Can anyone send me the new mission on SHSO?

----------


## Maven

Speak softly and carry a big Reed badge...



...oh, and I'm also now a proud member of Club 3000. (No, I couldn't do just a tiny pic of my squad level.  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## spidavenger

> Speak softly and carry a big Reed badge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...oh, and I'm also now a proud member of Club 3000. (No, I couldn't do just a tiny pic of my squad level.  )


Congratulations! :Smile:

----------


## eagle1604

> This about as big as I could get it:
> 
> UNSM.jpg


Thank you very much !!! that looks really cool to play  :Smile:

----------


## sylvestro1299

GOOD game gallant

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> GOOD game gallant


May I play next?

----------


## Ace

The new content looks pretty sweet. Too bad I won't be able to get in the game until probably Saturday night  :Frown: .

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Speak softly and carry a big Reed badge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...oh, and I'm also now a proud member of Club 3000. (No, I couldn't do just a tiny pic of my squad level.  )


Fantastic!!!

----------


## Maven

> Congratulations!





> Fantastic!!!


Muchas gracias!  :Smile: 

Just got through trying out the new mission...not bad! Like that it's not as lengthy as the last few have been. My only gripe is that Johnny/Torch should have been among Spidey's friends, but que sera sera.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Speak softly and carry a big Reed badge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...oh, and I'm also now a proud member of Club 3000. (No, I couldn't do just a tiny pic of my squad level.  )


RIIIIIIIIIICHAAAAAAAAAAAARDS!!!

(Saw too many Lokis, thus I am running around with Doomsie as my medallion.)

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Speak softly and carry a big Reed badge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...oh, and I'm also now a proud member of Club 3000. (No, I couldn't do just a tiny pic of my squad level.  )


Standing on his proudest creation Reed "I'm just that good to get 3000."

----------


## Carmaicol

Wouldn't be nice if Gaz gave Giganto as a price affer finishing the 20k achievement and Iron Spider for the 50k?


*that way they wouldn't need to add new characters
**not that I'm close to any of those achievements.

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> Wouldn't be nice if Gaz gave Giganto as a price affer finishing the 20k achievement and Iron Spider for the 50k?
> 
> 
> 
> *that way they wouldn't need to add new characters
> **not that I'm close to any of those achievements.


Yeah.. Those achievements should definitely give a hero for a reward.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Wouldn't be nice if Gaz gave Giganto as a price affer finishing the 20k achievement and Iron Spider for the 50k?
> 
> 
> *that way they wouldn't need to add new characters
> **not that I'm close to any of those achievements.


I think that there needs to be a hero for 20K. 50K should get your name in the game, a hero, and a special medallion. 

...and I'm guessing you're closer to 20K than ANYONE else in the WORLD.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> Wouldn't be nice if Gaz gave Giganto as a price affer finishing the 20k achievement and Iron Spider for the 50k?
> 
> *that way they wouldn't need to add new characters
> **not that I'm close to any of those achievements.


Well, I doubt that they would want to remove those member benefits; however, those acheivements definitely do need heroes.  They don't need to rush, though.  The number of players with access to them would stay low for a LONG time.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> Just got through trying out the new mission...not bad! Like that it's not as lengthy as the last few have been. My only gripe is that Johnny/Torch should have been among Spidey's friends, but que sera sera.


My thoughts exactly.  Johnny (and the F4 in general) do not get the attention they deserve in this game.

Of course, the mission's release probably means that Mysterio's mission has been forgotten, again.  I really would have liked "Mysterio's Things are Afoot" to be released during this theme.  I have been waiting for it for ages.  Plus, they would finally be able to adjust his mayhem mission, so there would be one fewer "broken" one to worry about.

----------


## Carmaicol

> I think that there needs to be a hero for 20K. 50K should get your name in the game, a hero, and a special medallion. 
> 
> ...and I'm guessing you're closer to 20K than ANYONE else in the WORLD.


Al least they have to let you choose the paint in one of those future Wolverines or Spideys.

I've have seen a few players with "the overachiever" title, most of them around 10-11k. I'm about to reach 14k, but doing missions a really slow way to earn points and fractals.

----------


## Virgo

> Of course, the mission's release probably means that Mysterio's mission has been forgotten, again.  I really would have liked "Mysterio's Things are Afoot" to be released during this theme.  I have been waiting for it for ages.


Been wondering the same, ever since the loss of developers back when the movie Avengers where being released I figured most of the unreleased missions (Mysterio, Thanos and probably others) where dropped. Do they still intend to release them at some point?

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

Got in some quality hero up time with CUG and my five year old on the new mission. Was going great until green gobby destroyed me! I got thoroughly outplayed by my kid!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Been wondering the same, ever since the loss of developers back when the movie Avengers where being released I figured most of the unreleased missions (Mysterio, Thanos and probably others) where dropped. Do they still intend to release them at some point?


*spoilers:*
Thanos mission coming for GotG Theme. No news on Mysterio, Master Mold, and Whiplash
*end of spoilers*

----------


## sylvestro1299

Soo please dont tell me these medallions are gonna be in boxes please!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Soo please dont tell me these medallions are gonna be in boxes please!


At that price point they'd be in the rare spot, too...

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Just got through trying out the new mission...not bad! Like that it's not as lengthy as the last few have been. My only gripe is that Johnny/Torch should have been among Spidey's friends, but que sera sera.


Tried it out with Falcon EXO-7 myself. I understand the disappointment and was thinking the same myself, but since Johnny's already in the Impy missions and they are using Spidey's cartoon friends (Iceman and Firestar from _Spider-Man and his Amazing Friends_, and Nova and Iron Fist from _Ultimate Spider-Man_), they felt no need to use him. Though I did buy his medallion. I also wish they introduced the Jackal instead of using Goblin since he's the spider-clone expert.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> Soo please dont tell me these medallions are gonna be in boxes please!


I would be nothing short of furious.  The entire point of them is to show who your favorite hero is.  They would be meaningless rares.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I also wish they introduced the Jackal instead of using Goblin since he's the spider-clone expert.


<laughs> I said that out loud ("This could've been a Jackal mission") while I was playing it!




> I would be nothing short of furious.  The entire point of them is to show who your favorite hero is.  They would be meaningless rares.


Isn't it in Gaz's ToS that they can tell you what your favorite hero is?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Is it me or is Gamora's face is small on the icon? (Picture from Bundle)
All the others seem regular sized.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Is it me or is Gamora's face is small on the icon? (Picture from Bundle)
> All the others seem regular sized.


Gaz should have never hired this guy:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> At that price point they'd be in the rare spot, too...


I asked you to do one thing, one thing and this is what i get response  :Frown:  ! Oh well guess card quests are never coming!

----------


## spidavenger

> Muchas gracias! 
> 
> Just got through trying out the new mission...not bad! Like that it's not as lengthy as the last few have been. My only gripe is that Johnny/Torch should have been among Spidey's friends, but que sera sera.


Your very welcome! It is nice to have short missions every once in awhile. :Smile:

----------


## spidavenger

> Got in some quality hero up time with CUG and my five year old on the new mission. Was going great until green gobby destroyed me! I got thoroughly outplayed by my kid!


Yes, playing with you and your son was a blast. We need to that again, LOL. I got to try classic ghost rider. He is so cool! :Smile:

----------


## Virgo

Neat! Thanks for the info Spy!

Also super excited about the Guardians being release! Up until CUG's tourney back about when Spy's fave Captain Marvel was released, I never really noticed how lacking the game was on cosmic heroes. Glad to see they included Super-Skrull, Thanos and Beta Ray Bill to add some more variety but with a whole theme dedicated to cosmic characters I can't help but feel excited for those who are into that part of the Marvel universe. 

Quick question though, are the released schedule themes still a monthly thing or have they extended them? Kinda felt this Spider-Man one ran for more than a month.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Quick question though, are the released schedule themes still a monthly thing or have they extended them? Kinda felt this Spider-Man one ran for more than a month.


Gaz really never called the Themes "months", and I can't remember the last time that a Theme was dedicated to a month besides the in-zone activity for Halloween & Christmas.

*spoilers:*
According to Gaz the next 4 Themes should be GotG, X-Force, Halloween and Spidey
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Maven

> *spoilers:*
> According to Gaz the next 4 Themes should be GotG, X-Force, Halloween and Spidey
> *end of spoilers*


*spoilers:*
Spidey again after this past go-round?!?! I know he is the Marvel figurehead and all, but great googily moogily... O_O

(AND I will admit that I enjoyed this recent batch of characters A LOT more than I thought I would at first (with Sandman being an utmost awesome somewhat last minute surprise), but still, great googily moogily... O_O )
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> *spoilers:*
> (AND I will admit that I enjoyed this recent batch of characters A LOT more than I thought I would at first (with Sandman being an utmost awesome somewhat last minute surprise), but still, great googily moogily... O_O )
> *end of spoilers*


*spoilers:*
Well Sandy is as much an FF villain as he is a Spidey villain, so I guess that accounts for your like of him. We really should have the rest of the Frightful Four, since Trapster ("Don't call me Paste Pot Pete!") was in the cartoon already), so maybe add Wizard; Medusa is iffy since her evil FF stint was short-lived; so Klaw perhaps, as he's in the cartoon too.

But you and I, I think, are most looking forward to a Future Foundation theme, with Annihilation Wave/Light Brigade Human Torch to boot.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## CenturianSpy

> *spoilers:*
> Spidey again after this past go-round?!?! I know he is the Marvel figurehead and all, but great googily moogily... O_O
> 
> (AND I will admit that I enjoyed this recent batch of characters A LOT more than I thought I would at first (with Sandman being an utmost awesome somewhat last minute surprise), but still, great googily moogily... O_O )
> *end of spoilers*


*spoilers:*
I feel the same. BUT, it seems that there is to be a direct tie-in storywise with a comic. I'm hoping for Vulture & Kraven to round out our Sinister Six...but it will probably be something I'm unfamiliar with, maybe this Spider-Verse or Edge of Spider-Verse upcoming event, Maybe the Hobgoblin/Carnage Inversions, maybe the Kaine & Ultimate Jessica Drew Scarlet Spiders...lots to speculate with Marvel this fall
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Pyrebomb

*spoilers:*
There are 20 playable Spidey characters. And that is only counting the _heroes_. We really do not need another Spidey theme so soon. Let alone after this last batch.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## CenturianSpy

Use [spoil] Pyrebomb not [spoiler]

----------


## Maven

> *spoilers:*
> Well Sandy is as much an FF villain as he is a Spidey villain, so I guess that accounts for your like of him. We really should have the rest of the Frightful Four, since Trapster ("Don't call me Paste Pot Pete!") was in the cartoon already), so maybe add Wizard; Medusa is iffy since her evil FF stint was short-lived; so Klaw perhaps, as he's in the cartoon too.
> 
> But you and I, I think, are most looking forward to a Future Foundation theme, with Annihilation Wave/Light Brigade Human Torch to boot.
> *end of spoilers*


*spoilers:*
I said several pages back that I would LOVE for Trapster/Paste Pot Pete (and am too amazed he's not already in the game with his very famous _Super Hero Squad Show_ appearance, also one of the absolute most favorite episodes for obvious reasons :-D ), (Wingless) Wizard, and Medusa to be released eventually, if not sooner, for a complete Frightful Four (and hopefully an armor or damage boost bonus for when a foursome teams up as them). Although technically, if they released just two of those characters, you could have a Frightful Four team-up with them, Sandy, and Electro, since Electro was briefly a Frightful Four-er. And speaking of technical/short-term members, Klaw would be most excellent too...I can see him having high potential for a fun and powerful moveset.

Yea, thee and me about a Future Foundation theme. Really wish they'd do that before another Spidey one. Maybe the FF will be a Halloween surprise...sure would make for a most SWEET birthday gift alongside the Halloween delights they do have in store. :-D Rumors hold that, unless he's delayed, this should hopefully be the year of the Man-Thing, Marvel's take on one of my rare few DC faves in Swamp Thing, so I'm most looking forward to that if it happens.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Carmaicol

I'll be fine If they do two months of just girls of the X-Men.

*spoilers:*
 Make that three months
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Pyrebomb

Already fixed it. They really just need to add it to the BB Code list.

----------


## Shadow

> *spoilers:*
> There are 20 playable Spidey characters. And that is only counting the _heroes_. We really do not need another Spidey theme so soon. Let alone after this last batch.
> *end of spoilers*


lol. NO.
Not until I get my precious Kaine.

----------


## Virgo

Great to get to team-up with the old gang again, awesome trip down memory lane. Plus we got an Addy!

CBR Screenshoot.jpg

Thanks for the info again Spy! As far as the theme discussion goes, I'm backing up Miss Fantastic on this one. Those Future Foundation costumes where being teased way, waaaaay back. Feels kind of weird having just Spider-Man and Dr. Doom as the sole members of the Future Foundation while none of the actual F4 are even included. Hope they arrive soon enough.




> I'll be fine If they do two months of just girls of the X-Men.


I second that motion! And make that four weeks.  :Wink:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Thanks for the info again Spy! As far as the theme discussion goes, I'm backing up Miss Fantastic on this one. Those Future Foundation costumes where being teased way, waaaaay back. Feels kind of weird having just Spider-Man and Dr. Doom as the sole members of the Future Foundation while none of the actual F4 are even included. Hope they arrive soon enough.


I understand FF spidey taking torch's place but Stretch Armstrong, Thing and invisible woman dont have any excuses!
I would like johny to have his light brigade outfit!

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

> Great to get to team-up with the old gang again, awesome trip down memory lane. Plus we got an Addy!
> 
> CBR Screenshoot.jpg
> 
> Thanks for the info again Spy! As far as the theme discussion goes, I'm backing up Miss Fantastic on this one. Those Future Foundation costumes where being teased way, waaaaay back. Feels kind of weird having just Spider-Man and Dr. Doom as the sole members of the Future Foundation while none of the actual F4 are even included. Hope they arrive soon enough.
> 
> 
> 
> I second that motion! And make that four weeks.


Third that motion! Good job on that mission too!

----------


## VictorVonModok

Today's One-Day only sale: Classic Ghost Rider

GR.jpg

The Featured Hero: Invisible Woman

IW.jpg

----------


## spidavenger

> Great to get to team-up with the old gang again, awesome trip down memory lane. Plus we got an Addy!
> 
> CBR Screenshoot.jpg
> 
> Thanks for the info again Spy! As far as the theme discussion goes, I'm backing up Miss Fantastic on this one. Those Future Foundation costumes where being teased way, waaaaay back. Feels kind of weird having just Spider-Man and Dr. Doom as the sole members of the Future Foundation while none of the actual F4 are even included. Hope they arrive soon enough.
> 
> 
> 
> I second that motion! And make that four weeks.


Yes, it was like old times, missioning with you Mason and Storm.

I fear because Marvel doesn't have the movie rights, that you will probably not going to see the Fantastic Four for a long time. I heard they will no longer promote the team, until they get the rights back. I heard they are doing away with their comic even.

I don't know if this is for sure, but it would be sad.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> *spoilers:*
> Spidey again after this past go-round?!?! I know he is the Marvel figurehead and all, but great googily moogily... O_O
> 
> (AND I will admit that I enjoyed this recent batch of characters A LOT more than I thought I would at first (with Sandman being an utmost awesome somewhat last minute surprise), but still, great googily moogily... O_O )
> *end of spoilers*


*spoilers:*
My most favoratist thing about the last day of discussions is the use of the phrase "great googily moogily" followed closely by the copious use of the spoiler tags.

Also...to justify my use of said tag, I will state for the record that if we must have yet another spidey theme on the horizon that I back the notion of getting Vulture and Kraven in game.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## spidavenger

Unbelievable! I got 3 mystery box heroes, tonight. I got Thanos, Doc Ock and Beta Ray Bill. I'm so excited! :Smile:

----------


## Pyrebomb

> lol. NO.
> Not until I get my precious Kaine.


*spoilers:*
Don't need an entire theme for one character. Honestly, who else can they add? Mattie Franklin? Brand new AU chars from this Spiderverse event nobody is really going to care about?
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> *spoilers:*
> Don't need an entire theme for one character. Honestly, who else can they add? Mattie Franklin? Brand new AU chars from this Spiderverse event nobody is really going to care about?
> *end of spoilers*


Yes, I'm gonna stick to spoilers!
*spoilers:*
There's always Spider-Man India for the Indian fans. Captain Universe Spider-Man. Maybe even Silk. And what about his infamous "ex-sidekick" Alpha?"
*end of spoilers*
And thanks for Miss Fantastic for a Fantastic Four/Frightful Four team-up between Human Torch and Sandman. That rocked.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Today's One-Day only sale: Classic Ghost Rider
> 
> GR.jpg
> 
> The Featured Hero: Invisible Woman
> 
> IW.jpg


Was hoping for Dr. Strange, but at least it's a hero I don't have, yet. How many categories are left? Cosmic, villain... was there an "other" category? We should get at least one "extra" hero.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Yeah.. Those achievements should definitely give a hero for a reward.


Since this is the 5000th post we should getur wish to come true  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MaskedTraveler

*spoilers:*
this is the most spoilers I have ever seen than anywhere else.
Anyways, I really don't want another Spidey month. Gaz needs to start thinking of other characters. We got to many spideys and we just had a Spidey month.

Excited for X-Force tho!
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

*spoilers:*
 I'm also hoping for villains during the upcoming Spidey month. Give me Scorpion, Vulture, Kraven and either throw in Doppelganger or Man-Spider and I'd be happy with yet another avalanche of Spidey characters. Wish we could get some brand new X-Men characters instead like Bishop, Jubilee, Professor X, Madelyne Prior, Spyke, Doop, Polaris, Dazzler, etc...
*end of spoilers*

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Great to get to team-up with the old gang again, awesome trip down memory lane. Plus we got an Addy!





> Yes, it was like old times, missioning with you Mason and Storm.


I felt great hanging out with you guys, even *Raven* was with us and* Marshal Knight General*. As we discussed old friends,* Raiding Axe, Sun Scythe, Colossus Alchemist (Emilio), Blond Cowgirl, Brain Yak, Princess Puffin*. All missed. While *Gear Smart Scarf* joined us. Late night fun with old friends.

I even switched to Tuxedo Thing and said look at me I'm* Charles LePage*, LOL!

Tuxedo_thing_full_body.jpg

----------


## Charles LePage

> I even switched to Tuxedo Thing and said look at me I'm* Charles LePage*, LOL!
> Tuxedo_thing_full_body.jpg


Identity theft!   :Smile:

----------


## spidavenger

> I felt great hanging out with you guys, even *Raven* was with us and* Marshal Knight General*. As we discussed old friends,* Raiding Axe, Sun Scythe, Colossus Alchemist (Emilio), Blond Cowgirl, Brain Yak, Princess Puffin*. All missed. While *Gear Smart Scarf* joined us. Late night fun with old friends.
> 
> I even switched to Tuxedo Thing and said look at me I'm* Charles LePage*, LOL!
> 
> Tuxedo_thing_full_body.jpg





> Identity theft!


Mason, that was good times and *AWESOME SAUCE!!!*

LOL, that is too funny! :Smile:

----------


## Virgo

*spoilers:*
Considering non-Spidey variants/recolors there are quite a few Spider-Man supporting characters they could add like Silver Sable, Prowler and even Cloak & Dagger as well as the villains that remain, but we'll probably still get another Spider-Man added in the mix.
*end of spoilers*

Yes! Great throwbacks we had back there, hoping to make new memories with the newer CBR members as well!  :Big Grin:

----------


## censorship

*spoilers:*
Most themes are Spidey themes. Casually watching Ultimate Spider-Man, it's amazing how many characters from all over they're bringing in. Ultimate Spider-Man makes me want to have a playable Avengers Loki. Strange.
I'd predict Big Time Spidey and Kaine as the anchors. Kaine would encourage some New Warriors action. Maybe even throw in a Point One affiliate like Hyperion or Namor. Completing the Sinister Six would be nice, but between the new movie, four-space mission limit, and mystery box placement, I don't know if the original team is a priority. Beside, the defining characteristic and fatal weakness of the original team is that they chose to fight Spidey individually.
*end of spoilers*

On a non-spoiler note, I can't be the only person who thinks the favorites medallions would definitely look better without the white outline and maybe even without the thumbs-up. As they are now, they kind of look Photoshopped off low-resolution graphics.

And for your daily Facebook update: No Drax? OMG GOLD? OMG GIVE ME A FREE HERO? DRAZX?

----------


## PhantCowboy

Im confused there is going to be another spidey theme?
Also Classic Ghost Rider is on sale for 400 Gold and 4,000 Fractals
and the added a new mission and meadlions in the shop and the Gotg Budle for 1600 Gold for members and 1800 Gold for Nonmembers
Or did they do this yesterday?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Also Classic Ghost Rider is on sale for 400 Gold and 4,000 Fractals
> and the added a new mission and meadlions in the shop and the Gotg Budle for 1600 Gold for members and 1800 Gold for Nonmembers
> Or did they do this yesterday?


Yesterday....

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

> Mason, that was good times and *AWESOME SAUCE!!!*
> 
> LOL, that is too funny!


Too much fun! I can't wait for the CBR group photo at the end of the month!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Yesterday....


Sorry I did't play yesterday I was really busy with school church and other things

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

> Yesterday....


It's was your boy Classic Ghost rider, CUG!

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

Does anyone remember whether or not Dr. Doom was one of the options for the Hero Every Day sale?  I really hope he was, because I am in the frustrating position where I already own the FF version and do not want to waste the fractals on the bundle to get the otherwise-retired regular version.  I want to buy him separately, and it would be even better at a sale price.

----------


## CaptainMarvell

For those of you wanting X-characters (myself included) we may not be seeing very much.  We'll get X-Force, but beyond that... I mean, not a single character from the recent X-Men movie made it to the game.  Plus, Marvel is phasing out X-Men and Fantastic Four characters because they don't have the movie rights to those characters, so they've been pushing the Inhumans, Avengers and GotG.  Gazillion may be under orders from Marvel to cut back on X and F4 characters.  I can pretty much guarantee that we'll have an Inhumans month and maybe if they want to give them an even bigger push an Inhumans zone (Attilian?).  They're supposed to replace the X-Men and that's no small task.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Does anyone remember whether or not Dr. Doom was one of the options for the Hero Every Day sale?  I really hope he was, because I am in the frustrating position where I already own the FF version and do not want to waste the fractals on the bundle to get the otherwise-retired regular version.  I want to buy him separately, and it would be even better at a sale price.


I don't think that bundle is available anymore...it's not in my shop, but that may be because I own them both.




> For those of you wanting X-characters (myself included) we may not be seeing very much.  We'll get X-Force, but beyond that... I mean, not a single character from the recent X-Men movie made it to the game.  Plus, Marvel is phasing out X-Men and Fantastic Four characters because they don't have the movie rights to those characters, so they've been pushing the Inhumans, Avengers and GotG.  Gazillion may be under orders from Marvel to cut back on X and F4 characters.  I can pretty much guarantee that we'll have an Inhumans month and maybe if they want to give them an even bigger push an Inhumans zone (Attilian?).  They're supposed to replace the X-Men and that's no small task.


I'd love an Inhuman Theme. But, like most people on this thread I hope for the continued adding of X-Men. Especially Prof. X.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> For those of you wanting X-characters (myself included) we may not be seeing very much.  We'll get X-Force, but beyond that... I mean, not a single character from the recent X-Men movie made it to the game.  Plus, Marvel is phasing out X-Men and Fantastic Four characters because they don't have the movie rights to those characters, so they've been pushing the Inhumans, Avengers and GotG.  Gazillion may be under orders from Marvel to cut back on X and F4 characters.  I can pretty much guarantee that we'll have an Inhumans month and maybe if they want to give them an even bigger push an Inhumans zone (Attilian?).  They're supposed to replace the X-Men and that's no small task.


 :Frown:  I was hoping for my X-Men characters. X-Force or any other versions. 
Maybe there are different versions they could use.

----------


## Carmaicol

Let's hope por december, a traditional X-Men month.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> I don't think that bundle is available anymore...it's not in my shop, but that may be because I own them both.


Actually, the bundle is still availible.  It's just in the agents-only section because FF Doom is agents-only now.  I could save up and purchase it for 10,500 fractals, but it seems like such a waste when I have other characters to buy and I already own FF Doom.  Here's hoping that regular Doom is one of the sale heroes.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Actually, the bundle is still availible.  It's just in the agents-only section because FF Doom is agents-only now.  I could save up and purchase it for 10,500 fractals, but it seems like such a waste when I have other characters to buy and I already own FF Doom.  Here's hoping that regular Doom is one of the sale heroes.


Oops. I was wrong. I'll go back to my corner.

----------


## spidavenger

> Too much fun! I can't wait for the CBR group photo at the end of the month!


Me and you both buddy! I will be riding a wave on top of the Baxter Building, LOL. :Smile:

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

Spy, prof X would be amazing! What if he could make super villains fight other super villains in survival missions.

----------


## Pyrebomb

All this talk about how Marvel is "phasing out " FF and X-Men because they don't own movie rights makes no sense to me. They don't own them for Spidey, either, and they push him more than anyone!

----------


## Raven

> All this talk about how Marvel is "phasing out " FF and X-Men because they don't own movie rights makes no sense to me. They don't own them for Spidey, either, and they push him more than anyone!


I could see it for FF maybe but X-Men is right up there with Spider-man in terms of popularity. How many titles are there currently? X-Men, Uncanny X-Men, Amazing X-Men, All New X-Men, Wolverine & the X-Men plus a number of solo titles and other X books? That's not getting phased out.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Mwehehe. I just realized they fixed the titles listing. Time to do the thing I've been wanting to do for months.

Also, to those worried about medallions going into mystery boxes, calm down. If titles never got added, I doubt medallions will either. They're just vanity items.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Who ordered the pizza with bacon?

----------


## cpinheir

> All this talk about how Marvel is "phasing out " FF and X-Men because they don't own movie rights makes no sense to me. They don't own them for Spidey, either, and they push him more than anyone!


Agreed....they would be shooting themselves in the foot, especially in the case of X-Men. If anything, the success of the movies would drive more people to buy the comics. Think of how many people knew of X-Men before and after the release of the first movie. Sure, the X-men were popular among comic readers before the movie came along, but the movie made X-Men a household name....and I'm sure that success brought many new readers to the X-men comics. And if someone ever makes a decent F.F. movie, I'm sure that will be a big boost to their comics, as well.

BTW, for the person who commented that Man-Thing was Marvel's take on Swamp Thing: Man-Thing made his first appearance 2 months before Swamp Thing, so actually Swamp Thing is DC's take on Man-Thing!

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

> Who ordered the pizza with bacon?


Lol! I added you on both my accounts!

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> Who ordered the pizza with bacon?


Aw man, they ripped me off.

edit: Wow, I just realized I have all the heroes maxed and I have an XP Boost on lol

----------


## Virgo

> For those of you wanting X-characters (myself included) we may not be seeing very much.  We'll get X-Force, but beyond that... I mean, not a single character from the recent X-Men movie made it to the game.  Plus, Marvel is phasing out X-Men and Fantastic Four characters because they don't have the movie rights to those characters, so they've been pushing the Inhumans, Avengers and GotG.  Gazillion may be under orders from Marvel to cut back on X and F4 characters.  I can pretty much guarantee that we'll have an Inhumans month and maybe if they want to give them an even bigger push an Inhumans zone (Attilian?).  They're supposed to replace the X-Men and that's no small task.


I'd seriously doubt they'll stop producing X-Men characters in favor of Marvel owned licensed characters. Besides, if they want to promote Marvel material they could always do what they did with the alternate versions of Wolverine & Rogue as well as with Havok and try to release them in their Avengers attire; we could get Cannonball, Sunspot and even an alt. Beast if that where the case. 

Still I'm all for Inhumans in SHSO, I was actually thinking how much fun Black Bolt, Medusa and Crystal would be; without a single sonic powered characters (unless you count that one attack from Mohawk Storm & Impossible Man) I think Black Bolt would be quite innovative and Medusa & Crystal's powers are so unique on their own they don't need an explanation. Still, I doubt there are enough Inhumans that deserve a playable spot. Apart from Black Bot, Medusa and Crystal, only Gorgon, Triton and that one guy in green with the mustache and the funny hat come to mind and I don't even know how well their powers could translate in game (mostly because I don't know much of their powers to begin with).

Also now that we're on that topic, which other Marvel owned properties are there to promote? Imagining that the F4 and X-Men aren't gonna be as prevalent only the Inhumans, Thunderbolts, Runaways (which I doubt they'll add, even if a playable Nico Minoru would be awesome), Young Avengers (another one I'm not sure they'd want to add), some Asgardians & Heroes for Hire come to mind. I doubt they'll even bother with adding some of the darker supernatural characters such as Daimon Hellstrom, Satana and Jennifer Kale (the latter mostly because I can't think of a decent, kid friendly costume for).

Also sorry for the long post, I just felt like ranting a bit.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Carmaicol

They could do Nextwave characters and a theme mission ñ_ñ



Or Big Hero Six.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Still I'm all for Inhumans in SHSO, I was actually thinking how much fun Black Bolt, Medusa and Crystal would be; without a single sonic powered characters (unless you count that one attack from Mohawk Storm & Impossible Man) I think Black Bolt would be quite innovative and Medusa & Crystal's powers are so unique on their own they don't need an explanation. *Still, I doubt there are enough Inhumans that deserve a playable spot*. Apart from Black Bot, Medusa and Crystal, only Gorgon, Triton and that one guy in green with the mustache and the funny hat come to mind and I don't even know how well their powers could translate in game (mostly because I don't know much of their powers to begin with).


*ahem*




OHHHHHHHHH...the Inhumanity!!!!

1. Black Bolt: No Banshee. No Songbird. No Black Bolt. Where are the screamers?! The game needs to have Blackagar Boltagon. Gene Simmons would agree.
 2. Medusa: Whether we get her in her Inhuman costume or her Fantastic Four one, this redhead needs to be in the game. She would be a great introduction to Terrigan Mist and I want her to say "I whip my hair back & forth!".
 3. Gorgon: A seismic hero with the legs of a bull. I really want him in the game. AND I want him to snort like a bull.
 4. Karnak: A martial artist who has a hover platform. His name alone could reference Johnny Carson for his emotes.
 5. Lockjaw: I don't want him as a sidekick (but he should be). How fun would it be to play as giant dog? A fire hydrant emote would be a MUST.
 6. The Unspoken: Before there was Lord Voldermort, there was The Unspoken. The game has fractals, how about us getting some Xerogen crystals? Makes sense that he'd be the first inhuman mission.
 7. Gordon Nobili: Another possible mission- I would love to fight some Maggia. In fact, my next list will be on the Maggia.
 8. Thane: I would love for Gaz to complete the Thanos missions and fight him with his son, Thane. And no, I do not have "daddy issues".
 9. Eelak the Agile: The first member of the Crimson Cadre (the X-Force of he Inhumans) to make my list.
 10. Kamala Khan: With this games popularity in many Muslim countries you'd figure this would be an easy one for Gaz to add. The new Ms. Marvel is the first Muslim hero to headline a comic.
 11. Blizzard: Almost forgot he was an Inhuman. Donnie Gill would be a great villain in the game- he's a 'bad'-Iceman. Would love a mission were you had to fight him, Backlash, and Beetle.
 12. General Ator: The Leader of the Crimson Cadre. I know they're only in less than 10 comics...but they need to be in more.
 13. Stonethrower/Metallic Titan: Els Udota/Prax Ord are the two Centaurian members of the Light Brigade, she's an archer he has skin like Colossus. Some of my favorite comics are those that have the Light Brigade rescuing Human Torch.
 14. Crystal: Fire, air, earth, and water control. Sounds like three PUs and one HU to me. And with all the guys she's dated and married, she'd have as many voice interactions as Deadpool.
 15. Triton: Is he as worthless as Aquaman? The game needs an underwater mission/zone.
 16. Tusk: We've seen missions with clones before (Doom, Wendigo, Impossible Man, etc), why not this Dark Rider?
 17. Glaboo: I just love saying "Glaboo smash!". It's second only to "Hulk smash!". Would love if this Crimson Cadre member be able to shape-shift his mud-body.
 18. Kal Blackbane: AKA Midknight Blade, this Kymellian swordsman is part of the Light Brigade and would be great in the game. I think it would be funny if he had a voice interaction with Beta Ray Bill saying "Why the long face?".
 19. Devlor: What happens when rumors cause Marvel to create a new series...you get Devlor...and the other members of the Fantastic Force. 
20. Ahura: His parents are Black Bolt & Medusa. He has an "evil eye" that would make a great HU. Sounds good to me.
 21. Leonus: This man-lion wasn't always bad.
 22. Talon: How about a mystical cat that can shoot his claws? Pretty sweet.
 23. Tonaja: You got to love a character that went to University in Wisconsin. Let her scaly-green wings fly, Gaz.
 24. Timberius: So, he's not as cool as Groot, but we need a plant-based attacker. We also need all the plant-based puns for emotes.
 25. Ren Kimura: I actually liked the Infinity event. I think having a character with a ballet-based combo would be great.
 26. Dal Damoc: Another mystical arts master, not only does he look like Gandolf but his name is Wayfnder.
 27. Dinu: Well, he's tamer looking than Leather Boy, but taske off that mask and you get death. Game could use Vladimir of the Royal Guard.
 28. Hooud: Probably should have included his fellow Dire Wraith, too...but I like the name Creeping Death better than Sun. Did I mention he can shape-shift?
 29. Gauntlet: Another one of Apocalypse's Dark Riders, here's his powers listed on wiki- Cybernetically enhanced with various high-tech weapons, such as a flamethrower, high-powered rifle and missiles. Pretty bad-ass.
 30. Stallior: He's a friggin' Centaur! He wields a ball and chain!

----------


## censorship

> All this talk about how Marvel is "phasing out " FF and X-Men because they don't own movie rights makes no sense to me. They don't own them for Spidey, either, and they push him more than anyone!


There's a library of thousands of classic character designs that the game has free reign with because they're not covered under movie, television, or digital media/entertainment/distribution licenses. Movie and digital rights are usually linked and restricted in content and tone because of branding; for television it's often a matter of getting permission from the licensee.

There's the obligatory Avengers 2 push next year, but that's it. Gaz will probably fill next year with a little bit of everything - hopefully enough of each that they put team and faction medallions up for sale.
(hail hydra!)

----------


## Raven

> Mwehehe. I just realized they fixed the titles listing. Time to do the thing I've been wanting to do for months.
> 
> Also, to those worried about medallions going into mystery boxes, calm down. If titles never got added, I doubt medallions will either. They're just vanity items.


Well I'd rather win a medallion than most of the potions, even sidekicks are mostly useless now that you can't idle them, I have them all and only ever use the same 2 - FFF and alley cat

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> All this talk about how Marvel is "phasing out " FF and X-Men because they don't own movie rights makes no sense to me. They don't own them for Spidey, either, and they push him more than anyone!


Marvel recently got all rights to Spider-Man back, except for movie, but that includes all sales off of any product spider-man related. They also at the same time got the TV rights back for him as well and a new contract for the films so that they have some final say in the finished future movies.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

Oh and if I remember correctly Disney will now handle global distributing for the future Spider-Man movies as well.

----------


## censorship

Favorite Hero: Squad Time Host




Favorite Hero: Pineapple

----------


## RedChiFly

Am I the only one a little annoyed that all the featured characters are females? And all the daily ones are male heroes? Like it should be half/half for both in my personal opinion. But meh hopefully theres a huge selection of the female heroes for the sale they're doing at the end of this month *are they actually still doing that?*

----------


## roneers

Sorry, but when was that group foto?
Cause I hope I can be there.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Sorry, but when was that group foto?
> Cause I hope I can be there.


August 31st, I'm gonna try to be there.
EDIT: Must of gotten changed August 30th not 31st sorry bout that

----------


## censorship



----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Today's Hero Sale is Nova I may pick him up, 4000 fractals

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Am I the only one a little annoyed that all the featured characters are females? And all the daily ones are male heroes? Like it should be half/half for both in my personal opinion. But meh hopefully theres a huge selection of the female heroes for the sale they're doing at the end of this month *are they actually still doing that?*


The characters who get chosen for the featured hero sales are retired heroes. Agent-only sales, event sales, and mystery boxes are the only way to get them. There are actually more retired male heroes than females, so the half-and-half argument doesn't really stand. It's just coincidence that they've mostly been women, lately. Likewise, you can't blame Gaz for the fact so few have shown up in the hero-a-day sale. They were on the ballot and users did not vote for them.

What you _can_ blame Gaz for is not releasing enough female heroes to begin with. Of all playable characters, only about a fourth of those are women. And nearly _half_ of those are retired. I would love more playable women, but just posting about it on CBR won't do much good. Looking at what characters do get released clearly shows that Gaz has a tendency to cater to what is popular and focus on quantity over quality (20 Spideys who are mostly repaints, for example). With so few females already in-game, the possibility for quick-and-easy repaints is already diminished. They'd have to put more effort into a lot of the female characters people do want to see and, judging by the latest user poll, probably aren't getting a lot of proof that they would even sell. I'm gathering the reason that you're upset about the differences in the sales is because you can't afford a membership. But you can show Gaz they're wrong by buying heroines who _are_ available to non-members. (Which actually includes the featured heroes, just not as directly as you'd probably like. If there is a retired hero you_ really_ want, check the wiki to see what boxes have a chance of spitting them out, and throw fractals at them until they do. It might even be cheaper than the sales in the long run. I didn't learn you could win them that way until well after I'd already bought them all the hard way.)

----------


## roneers

Awww, thats a real nummer of the photo.
That 4 o'clock midnight for me.
So I probably can't be there.

It is a fun announcement picture though

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

Nova is today's sale hero.

I leveled him up to 11 pretty quick, he's not to bad.

----------


## Raven

> Nova is today's sale hero.
> 
> I leveled him up to 11 pretty quick, he's not to bad.


I find he works best in co-ordination with other players. His HU that pulls all enemies in makes it very convenient for someone else to then unleash their HU on them.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I find he works best in co-ordination with other players. His HU that pulls all enemies in makes it very convenient for someone else to then unleash their HU on them.


Everything is cool when you're part of a team.

----------


## Stormhawk

> *bounces up and down*
> 
> I saw CBR revamped and was sad everything was gone, but ack! I see some old faces back!


And now one more!  :Wink:   eventually I do skim over the forum...




> Hi Winter!!!! Welcome back, I been back about 3 weeks.


Not only is she back she started a card league like .3 seconds later!




> Great to get to team-up with the old gang again, awesome trip down memory lane. Plus we got an Addy!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info again Spy! As far as the theme discussion goes, I'm backing up Miss Fantastic on this one. Those Future Foundation costumes where being teased way, waaaaay back. Feels kind of weird having just Spider-Man and Dr. Doom as the sole members of the Future Foundation while none of the actual F4 are even included. Hope they arrive soon enough.
> 
> 
> I second that motion! And make that four weeks.


Yeah that was fun... and future foundation should be fun too haha.

----------


## spidavenger

Will we ever see Galactus in the game?

Surfer needs his master! :Smile:

----------


## Charles LePage

> Will we ever see Galactus in the game?
> 
> Surfer needs his master!


Galactus should be the hero you get for getting the Super Duper Over Achiever achievement.

----------


## spidavenger

> Galactus should be the hero you get for getting the Super Duper Over Achiever achievement.


That would be cool! I could go for that. :Smile:

----------


## Stormhawk

> Galactus should be the hero you get for getting the Super Duper Over Achiever achievement.


Might be worth it of they get George Takei back to voice him... could be the "Oh, my." achievement. Or maybe OMG... Oh my Galactus in this case  :Wink: 

(I admit I am not sure how exactly "Oh my." should be punctuized or even typed.. but you know what I mean. )

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Favorite Hero: Squad Time Host
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Favorite Hero: Pineapple


*^ This is the best post out of the 5000+ we currently have!*




> What you _can_ blame Gaz for is not releasing enough female heroes to begin with.


Reminder: Missing SHSO Female poll ends this Sunday. Link in my signature.




> Awww, thats a real nummer of the photo.
> That 4 o'clock midnight for me.
> So I probably can't be there.
> 
> It is a fun announcement picture though


I hope you can come! Our next photo will be scheduled at a US AM time so that our world-friends have a better chance to be included.




> Everything is cool when you're part of a team.


Nothing is more fun than a true co-op.




> Will we ever see Galactus in the game?
> 
> Surfer needs his master!





> Galactus should be the hero you get for getting the Super Duper Over Achiever achievement.


I think he demands an event. I'd love to see a large hole in each of the zones (like the OK FF2: Rise of the Silver Surfer movie) then an epic battle. It would also be neat if it was a mission for more than 4 players. Do people still say "neat"?

----------


## general miner baron

Unfriendly Neighborhood Spidermen mission is giving out bonus experience points right now.

----------


## spidavenger

> *^ This is the best post out of the 5000+ we currently have!*
> 
> Reminder: Missing SHSO Female poll ends this Sunday. Link in my signature.
> 
> I hope you can come! Our next photo will be scheduled at a US AM time so that our world-friends have a better chance to be included.
> 
> Nothing is more fun than a true co-op.
> 
> 
> ...


I think it would be neato! :Smile:

----------


## roneers

I'm just wondering...
Who is your favourite character to play as.
Mine is Iceman. Though, not very obvious cause I don't play as him very much. I do really like him.
(If he only had more power. :Wink: ) 
But that's where we have those pins for now, right?

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

> I'm just wondering...
> Who is your favourite character to play as.
> Mine is Iceman. Though, not very obvious cause I don't play as him very much. I do really like him.
> (If he only had more power.) 
> But that's where we have those pins for now, right?



Mystique is the only character where I thoroughly enjoy using all three different power moves. Each power move is her morphing into different avengers. Pretty epic and fun! I got her when I found out the guardians pre order is gold only, and I remembered our members here raving about her. Thanks a lot, I am in love!

----------


## VictorVonModok

> I'm just wondering...
> Who is your favourite character to play as.
> Mine is Iceman. Though, not very obvious cause I don't play as him very much. I do really like him.
> (If he only had more power.) 
> But that's where we have those pins for now, right?


I would say in terms of power and effectiveness I find myself playing Superior Spider-Man or White Phoenix. As far as just liking a hero/villain the most I would go with Taskmaster.

----------


## Raven

> I'm just wondering...
> Who is your favourite character to play as.
> Mine is Iceman. Though, not very obvious cause I don't play as him very much. I do really like him.
> (If he only had more power.) 
> But that's where we have those pins for now, right?


My favorite would be Psylocke but I find her too week in the game, even after her recent buff - her combo and HU are just too slow. I hope her x-force version is significantly better. My favorite to play as is probably Archangel and the hero I'd most want added is Banshee.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> I'm just wondering...
> Who is your favourite character to play as.
> Mine is Iceman. Though, not very obvious cause I don't play as him very much. I do really like him.
> (If he only had more power.) 
> But that's where we have those pins for now, right?


Regular Storm! I love everything about her, lightning basic chain, wind powers, pose, egyptian dance, speeches (although I'm more into Mohawk Storm speeches \,,/ )
In an overall, she is my favourite Marvel character and playing with her gives me chills!
A picture I took of her some time ago:

----------


## Carmaicol

Emma Frost is my favorite.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I'm just wondering...
> Who is your favourite character to play as.
> Mine is Iceman. Though, not very obvious cause I don't play as him very much. I do really like him.
> (If he only had more power.) 
> But that's where we have those pins for now, right?


In survival i like being white phoenix if i am playing with others! If i am playing solo then superior spidey!
In terms of regualar mission and roaming around and mayhems agent couslon!

----------


## Virgo

> Emma Frost is my favorite.


You and me both.  :Wink: 

Mystique is favorite as far as more... mission viable heroes go.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## the_key_24

I'd say my favorite heroes are probably Classic Daredevil, Loki, Werewolf, and Dark Phoenix. They all have great power and their attacks feel great and unique. (Seriously, Werewolf seems underrated)

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I'm just wondering...
> Who is your favourite character to play as.
> Mine is Iceman. Though, not very obvious cause I don't play as him very much. I do really like him.
> (If he only had more power.) 
> But that's where we have those pins for now, right?


Storm Of Course! I also like Jean Grey/Phoenix and Rogue (both)




> Regular Storm! I love everything about her, lightning basic chain, wind powers, pose, egyptian dance, speeches (although I'm more into Mohawk Storm speeches \,,/ )
> In an overall, she is my favourite Marvel character and playing with her gives me chills!
> A picture I took of her some time ago:


Woot, finally I'm not alone! :P (I used to be the only one who liked Storm)

On the Topic of Storm, yesterday I got the Gold Badge for her. She immediately went to level 20. O_O
I had no idea I played her so much.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Might be worth it of they get George Takei back to voice him... could be the "Oh, my." achievement. Or maybe OMG... Oh my Galactus in this case 
> 
> (I admit I am not sure how exactly "Oh my." should be punctuized or even typed.. but you know what I mean. )

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Eeeh for some reason it only lets centurion post Gazillion pictures no matter how hard I try or what i do the link never works

----------


## Carmaicol

For this part on the email:

"Get each hero the moment they are released. No waiting for Early Access. No Mystery Box."

I'm guessing one of them (GOTG) is boxed.

LINK

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## Winter Wraith

Anyone else having issues with missions? I crashed before the mission even started and got the lost connection to server message. It sent back to the Bugle instead of kicking me from the game entirely though.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> For this part on the email:
> 
> "Get each hero the moment they are released. No waiting for Early Access. No Mystery Box."
> 
> I'm guessing one of them (GOTG) is boxed.
> 
> LINK


Wait. So by buying the pre-sale bundle, I lost the opportunity to throw fractals at a box? When I've been wanting to do that for months? Whyyyyyyyy?

I know I could just buy them for a chance at cards, but it seems like such a waste when I already own the main prize for all of them. Damn my thriftiness.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

So, the Unfriendly Spider-Men missions exclude Iceman, Firestar etc. but the Impy missions don't exclude the FF.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

So for those wondering SHSO Facebook page is giving away 1 guardians of the galaxy pre-sale bundle everyday till the 28th for those looking to enter go ahead.

----------


## Shadow

> For this part on the email:
> 
> "Get each hero the moment they are released. No waiting for Early Access. No Mystery Box."
> 
> I'm guessing one of them (GOTG) is boxed.
> 
> LINK


..............................it'll be Groot or Rocket......... Watch it be the ones I want most.  :Mad: 
Why couldn't it cost fractals.......

----------


## CenturianSpy

> ..............................it'll be Groot or Rocket......... Watch it be the ones I want most. 
> Why couldn't it cost fractals.......


At SDCC '14 Gaz SPECIFICALLY said Rocket would not be boxed...

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Storm Of Course! I also like Jean Grey/Phoenix and Rogue (both)
> 
> 
> 
> Woot, finally I'm not alone! :P (I used to be the only one who liked Storm)
> 
> On the Topic of Storm, yesterday I got the Gold Badge for her. She immediately went to level 20. O_O
> I had no idea I played her so much.


Awesome!! *hugs*
I remember that mine went to 18 alongside with Scarlet Witch! It felt so good!

----------


## Carmaicol

I finally finish maxing all my characters.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I finally finish maxing all my characters.


Took many achievement points!

----------


## VictorVonModok

Does anyone happen to know if there are any heroes/villains that summon minions/pets other than Captain America-Stealth Suit, Dr. Doom and Agent Coulson?

----------


## eagle1604

Not that I know of.

----------


## VictorVonModok

> Not that I know of.


Thanks for the reply.

Another question, I see some of the heroes on the Wiki are listed as being unlockable via a Super Hero Serum or Challenges. Is this still accurate or were both those methods removed with the big overhaul?

----------


## spidavenger

> I finally finish maxing all my characters.


Cause, you dah man, LOL! :Smile:

----------


## Pyrebomb

Ugh. Silver Surfer is on sale. I am now thoroughly convinced most people who filled out the survey button-mashed it.

----------


## GMiller

Well, I got the $49.95 bundle of gold to use towards the GotG bundle, and the last of the badges and missions I needed..To my surprise, the rare hero I got was Spider-Man Noir....So, I finally have him, and now only need stupid AU Ultron....

I heard Noir was in the box if he was the last hero you needed, but, like everything I read, I didn't think it was true...

----------


## roneers

So, i made this (bit short) list of missing female heroes.
Could you guys take a look at me and say what you think of it.
I want to get better at this stuff so I can go on.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Another question, I see some of the heroes on the Wiki are listed as being unlockable via a Super Hero Serum or Challenges. Is this still accurate or were both those methods removed with the big overhaul?


Yes, the challenge heroes are no longer available in the store or via the achievement system except for MODOK who is the reward for 10,000 achievement points. They pop up in sales every now and then.



> Ugh. Silver Surfer is on sale. I am now thoroughly convinced most people who filled out the survey button-mashed it.


And if the FB pic is anything to go by Dark Surfer is next. Ah well. Magneto's there for my non-agent.

----------


## Megatron

> I find he works best in co-ordination with other players. His HU that pulls all enemies in makes it very convenient for someone else to then unleash their HU on them.


Does that include bosses?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Does that include bosses?


Apparently not. It pulled in the Impettes but not Impy himself.

----------


## eagle1604

> Ugh. Silver Surfer is on sale. I am now thoroughly convinced most people who filled out the survey button-mashed it.


Yeah I really wanted Emma Frost to be on sale  :Frown: . Next time Gaz should just choose what to put on sale because they always put the right heroes on sale.

----------


## sylvestro1299

Anyone experience this glitch where you get the poking the fourth imp rewards for the supposedly third poke?

----------


## spidavenger

Besides the Mystery Box Heroes and Villains, how do you know what heroes come out of what mystery box?

For example: Regular Spiderman

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Besides the Mystery Box Heroes and Villains, how do you know what heroes come out of what mystery box?
> 
> For example: Regular Spiderman


I've never seen a comprehensive list for this anywhere. It doesn't look random, though.

PS: Regular Spider-Man is ONLY available with the code RECHARGED or is free to any new account (he's a starter hero).

----------


## spidavenger

> CUG and I cordially invite you to our Official Team Photo of 2014. Be your favorite squaddie and meet up on top of the Baxter Building on Aug. 30th 10PM EST for our group photo! Looking forward to seeing you there!


I wanted to remind everyone we have a team picture next week. Spy and myself cordially invite old and new members to join us in this celebration. Pick your signature hero. Please listen to my instructions because these pictures can become chaotic at times, especially when it comes to non team interference.

If there are other people besides our team there, please ignore them and be very still at the time of the picture. We can't control what happens with other people, but it will go smoothly.

I'm helping Spy with this because I know how it is to get a group of people together for pictures or events. It can be tough. 

If we can be very still starting 5 minutes before the picture, it would help us tremendously. Please do not chat 5 minutes before the picture, otherwise it will not be a clear picture.

We thank you for your corporation.

I will repost this Saturday. I think he will agree with me that we need a plan before hand, so if you can help by doing these things, the picture will turn out great.

We hope you all I have fun. This is also a good time to make friends in the game, if you don't have them on your list.

Let us have a blast, and me and Spy will see you there!

*CUG*

PS Spy does not have in game chat, so 5 minutes before the official time of the picture, I kindly ask you not to chat and quietly be still for the picture or pictures, until they are done. I will let you know, when everyone can celebrate.

The only voice you should hear is mine, until we finish taking the pictures. This is from past experiences in the game.

Thanks for your cooperation guys!

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

We have 8 days left of the hero-every-day sale.  That means 8 more heroes will be on sale.  Based upon the themes that have already been on sale, the themes that have not yet been on sale, and the heroes we have confirmed from facebook and newsletter pictures, we should be able to predict pretty accurately who is still coming (we know Magneto and Dark Surfer are 2).  Any guesses?

BTW, have any females or any playable villains been the sale heroes yet?  Two of the heroes I want to buy are the playable villainesses.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> We have 8 days left of the hero-every-day sale.  That means 8 more heroes will be on sale.  Based upon the themes that have already been on sale, the themes that have not yet been on sale, and the heroes we have confirmed from facebook and newsletter pictures, we should be able to predict pretty accurately who is still coming (we know Magneto and Dark Surfer are 2).  Any guesses?
> 
> BTW, have any females or any playable villains been the sale heroes yet?  Two of the heroes I want to buy are the playable villainesses.


I think it will be Noir the last day that would be awesome

----------


## GMiller

> I think it will be Noir the last day that would be awesome


I don't remember seeing Noir on the list of people to vote for.....

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I don't remember seeing Noir on the list of people to vote for.....


He wasn't but... That doesn't mean they wont add him as the last hero.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> And if the FB pic is anything to go by Dark Surfer is next. Ah well. Magneto's there for my non-agent.


Ugh. Do these people not understand the concept of a sale? Why would you vote for _two_ of the entire _five_ heroes who were available for free currency until very recently?




> We thank you for your corporation.


Woo! I always wanted to be a CEO.

Sorry, sorry. I just giggled a little too hard over that typo. Thanks for helping out with organizing the photo, and I hope to be there.

----------


## King Blade Wolf

> I wanted to remind everyone we have a team picture next week. Spy and myself cordially invite old and new members to join us in this celebration. Pick your signature hero. Please listen to my instructions because these pictures can become chaotic at times, especially when it comes to non team interference.
> 
> If there are other people besides our team there, please ignore them and be very still at the time of the picture. We can't control what happens with other people, but it will go smoothly.
> 
> I'm helping Spy with this because I know how it is to get a group of people together for pictures or events. It can be tough. 
> 
> If we can be very still starting 5 minutes before the picture, it would help us tremendously. Please do not chat 5 minutes before the picture, otherwise it will not be a clear picture.
> 
> We thank you for your corporation.
> ...


You didn't mention, but should we have sidekicks, medallions, titles, etc... on or off?  Do you care?  For example, I could see not using giant potions or group potions, but is there anything wrong with titles?  And I'm kind of proud of my awards, but I could see not wanting people to have their favorite character medallion.  Just wanting to know rules for the photo.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> You didn't mention, but should we have sidekicks, medallions, titles, etc... on or off?  Do you care?  For example, I could see not using giant potions or group potions, but is there anything wrong with titles?  And I'm kind of proud of my awards, but I could see not wanting people to have their favorite character medallion.  Just wanting to know rules for the photo.


Usually in group pictures, players go with their favorite hero or "signature" hero.
And if I remember correctly, the "photographer" usually removes the titles in the picture as well.

The side kick is a new thing tho..

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Ugh. Do these people not understand the concept of a sale? Why would you vote for _two_ of the entire _five_ heroes who were available for free currency until very recently?


"We didn't save up enough silver to buy them!"

Well, I did, before the Big Update. Bought each and every silver hero and stocked up for the silver agent  heroes in case I got an agent code. And now they can be had for earnable fractals.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> "We didn't save up enough silver to buy them!"
> 
> Well, I did, before the Big Update. Bought each and every silver hero and stocked up for the silver agent  heroes in case I got an agent code. And now they can be had for earnable fractals.


LOL. I feel like we are the grumpy old men of the game. (Which is super funny because I haven't even been playing long enough to have a one-year medallion. But I am definitely "old" in regards to the target demographic. =P)

----------


## Carmaicol

Question for those with every pet and titles, How many are there?


Also, is this the total craftable medals for pets?



Thanks.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Question for those with every pet and titles, How many are there?
> 
> 
> Also, is this the total craftable medals for pets?


I don't know the exact number but definitely not the 100 sidekicks and 100 silver badges/100 gold badges to get that reward. Yet. I got the rat sidekick silver badge from a box though the rat isn't on sale yet. I think after Spy finishes his list of heroes he can start one for sidekicks. I definitely want a Mini Annihilus for Johnny Storm to tote around.

----------


## Raven

> Also, is this the total craftable medals for pets?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Mine is at 115 upgrades owned

----------


## spidavenger

> Ugh. Do these people not understand the concept of a sale? Why would you vote for _two_ of the entire _five_ heroes who were available for free currency until very recently?
> 
> 
> 
> Woo! I always wanted to be a CEO.
> 
> Sorry, sorry. I just giggled a little too hard over that typo. Thanks for helping out with organizing the photo, and I hope to be there.


Yeah, I didn't catch that. I was at work and in a rush, LOL. :Embarrassment:

----------


## spidavenger

> You didn't mention, but should we have sidekicks, medallions, titles, etc... on or off?  Do you care?  For example, I could see not using giant potions or group potions, but is there anything wrong with titles?  And I'm kind of proud of my awards, but I could see not wanting people to have their favorite character medallion.  Just wanting to know rules for the photo.



That is a good question. The answer is not for this picture. The problem with side kicks, titles and medallions, is that it will make the picture too busy, and you might block some persons character by accident. Just be your favorite hero.

We might try to do a picture sometime with those things, but this is purely a team photo.

Thank you for asking this question, because it didn't even dawn on me.

*CUG*

----------


## GMiller

I think the only hero I voted for during the this sale month was Spider-Ham...Only because I wasn't home when he was first released for that one day...So, i'm glad they got him in...

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Funny, Gaz announced an FB GotG winner when it is was past midnight Eastern and there was no post asking for comments. Ah well. Commented for Sunday's draw.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Mine is at 115 upgrades owned


Mine is at 113... hmm...

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Question for those with every pet and titles, How many are there?
> 
> 
> Also, is this the total craftable medals for pets?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


I have 115 on the Sidekick upgrade and 173 Titles (there is one I can't own "The Champion" for it was a contest exclusive). Also, there are many more titles obtainable via completing Achievements...never even thought of counting _them_ up.

----------


## Ace

> Funny, Gaz announced an FB GotG winner when it is was past midnight Eastern and there was no post asking for comments. Ah well. Commented for Sunday's draw.


I did the same and yea it was weird how they just announced a winner.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Today is my last day of summer, I've got to spend it well.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Do some achievements and level up some heroes, that's gonna be my day.

----------


## Stormhawk

> 


Thanks!  I guess that's one way to spell it.



BTW I just ahve to saw that picture in the upper right is just too perfectly hilarious... the clothes, hair, odd photo laser background. LOL, totally awesome to the max! LOL

----------


## Megatron

Sale hero of the day please?

----------


## VictorVonModok

> Sale hero of the day please?


Today's is Dark Surfer for 400/4000.

----------


## spideyman

Anyone notice that Thanos is apart of the mission achievement?

----------


## Rod92905

Needing components for Fing Fang Foom...anybody willing to play some Crisis missions?

----------


## PhantCowboy

Odd normally you fall all the way through the ground

----------


## Charles LePage

> I have 115 on the Sidekick upgrade and 173 Titles (there is one I can't own "The Champion" for it was a contest exclusive). Also, there are many more titles obtainable via completing Achievements...never even thought of counting _them_ up.


Well, I have every sidekick upgrade that I can have.  If I'm missing two, that implies I am missing a sidekick and his or her tokens.

How many sidekicks do you have?  Achievement Central says I have 75 sidekicks and 170 titles.

----------


## Carmaicol

Thanks, everyone. I just wanted to know if was possible to finish those achievements.

I have a ridiculous count of 40 pets and 38 titles. Most of them are just ornamental and I don't see myself buying them. Still, I want one than can poke imp. man and destroy bots...

I'm guessing 113 is the max you can craft (weird because they come in pairs) and the rest are medals for unreleased pets, like the rat, that you can win from a box.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I'm guessing 113 is the max you can craft (weird because they come in pairs) and the rest are medals for unreleased pets, like the rat, that you can win from a box.


Hmm... what box can you find a rat in?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Well, I have every sidekick upgrade that I can have.  If I'm missing two, that implies I am missing a sidekick and his or her tokens.
> 
> How many sidekicks do you have?  Achievement Central says I have 75 sidekicks and 170 titles.


75 as well. I'm guessing your missing an unreleased/unfinished sidekick's badges (like the rat that is being talked about).




> I have a ridiculous count of 40 pets and 38 titles. Most of them are just ornamental and I don't see myself buying them. Still, I want one than can poke imp. man and destroy bots...
> 
> I'm guessing 113 is the max you can craft (weird because they come in pairs) and the rest are medals for unreleased pets, like the rat, that you can win from a box.


Don't forget sidekicks up your squad total. And both sidekicks and titles are part of achievements.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> 75 as well. I'm guessing your missing an unreleased/unfinished sidekick's badges (like the rat that is being talked about).
> 
> Don't forget sidekicks up your squad total. And both sidekicks and titles are part of achievements.


They level up the level, or the count?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> They level up the level, or the count?


Each sidekick raises your squad level 2 points.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

This is the silver badge for the unreleased rat sidekick that I got in June:

Seems fitting that the rat should be added, since other Villainville denizens (robo-civs and eyebots) are already sidekicks.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Each sidekick raises your squad level 2 points.


O_O Excuse me while I go buy sidekicks.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Look who I got:


Now my next mission is to get Pure Elektra.
I guess I could do Venom Box, since I already have him.

----------


## spidavenger

I got Titanium man last night. I just have 3 more mystery box heroes to go. :Smile:

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> Now my next mission is to get Pure Elektra.
> I guess I could do Venom Box, since I already have him.


I have not had very good luck with opening retired heroes.  I have been spending obsene numbers of fractals on Titanium boxes (even though I already have Titanium Man) because Scarlet Witch is supposedly a possible reward.  It has been frustrating opening box after box, but I have opened some fun sidekicks and cards.

----------


## Project Initiative Cascada

> Look who I got:
> 
> 
> Now my next mission is to get Pure Elektra.
> I guess I could do Venom Box, since I already have him.


I'm so jealous! Congratulations! How many tries did that take?

Also which box can I find Ms. Van Dyne in?

----------


## CenturianSpy

FB contest:

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I'm so jealous! Congratulations! How many tries did that take?
> 
> Also which box can I find Ms. Van Dyne in?


I haven't really counted, but I opened 4 today, but I assume 10 or under overall. If not, less than 15.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I have not had very good luck with opening retired heroes.  I have been spending obsene numbers of fractals on Titanium boxes (even though I already have Titanium Man) because Scarlet Witch is supposedly a possible reward.  It has been frustrating opening box after box, but I have opened some fun sidekicks and cards.


Based on this page, she's not in any boxes.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> Based on this page, she's not in any boxes.


Well, the Titanium Box page has her listed with Astonishing Cyclops.  I know that Astonishing Cyclops is correct, because I opened him while trying to get her.  Because this happened, I trusted the page to be accurate about Scarlet Witch.  I suppose that it might not be.   :Frown: 

*EDIT:*  I just watched a YouTube video where someone opened her in a Titanium Box.  I now have proof that it is possible.  IT'S JUST NOT PROBABLE! Isn't it kind of ironic that I am having such bad luck with Scarlet Witch?  :Smile:

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Well, the Titanium Box page has her listed with Astonishing Cyclops.  I know that Astonishing Cyclops is correct, because I opened him while trying to get her.  Because this happened, I trusted the page to be accurate about Scarlet Witch.  I suppose that it might not be.  
> 
> *EDIT:*  I just watched a YouTube video where someone opened her in a Titanium Box.  I now have proof that it is possible.  IT'S JUST NOT PROBABLE! Isn't it kind of ironic that I am having such bad luck with Scarlet Witch?


I got every retired hero by waiting patiently until Gaz put them in a featured hero sale and pouncing. I think I waited six months for them to cycle Wanda in. Meanwhile, Armored Spidey must have gone by three times. D=

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Well, the Titanium Box page has her listed with Astonishing Cyclops.  I know that Astonishing Cyclops is correct, because I opened him while trying to get her.  Because this happened, I trusted the page to be accurate about Scarlet Witch.  I suppose that it might not be.  
> 
> *EDIT:*  I just watched a YouTube video where someone opened her in a Titanium Box.  I now have proof that it is possible.  IT'S JUST NOT PROBABLE! Isn't it kind of ironic that I am having such bad luck with Scarlet Witch?


Wow am i glad i won her by the fractal contest! Too bad she was hugely overwhelmed by quicksilver and magneto who were in the bundle with her!

----------


## VictorVonModok

> I'm so jealous! Congratulations! How many tries did that take?
> 
> Also which box can I find *Ms. Van Dyne* in?


Ultronix I believe.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Spider-Man 2099 is today's sale hero for 4000 fractals/400 gold.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> I got every retired hero by waiting patiently until Gaz put them in a featured hero sale and pouncing. I think I waited six months for them to cycle Wanda in. Meanwhile, Armored Spidey must have gone by three times. D=


I did the same, with the exception of AU Ultron and it took less than 6 months. Luckily I got Spider-Man Noir the first week I played the game (just over a year ago) just by saving fractals and winning him for 12k.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Spider-Man 2099 is today's sale hero for 4000 fractals/400 gold.


Spider 2099? What is the theme now?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Spider 2099? What is the theme now?


Dunno, but I will say… if we got regular Spidey and regular Doom, FF Spidey and FF Doom, then we must have Doom 2099 since we have Spidey 2099.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Dunno, but I will say… if we got regular Spidey and regular Doom, FF Spidey and FF Doom, then we must have Doom 2099 since we have Spidey 2099.


I will cosign that.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Hah cool.

Btw, I HATE this:

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> I got every retired hero by waiting patiently until Gaz put them in a featured hero sale and pouncing. I think I waited six months for them to cycle Wanda in. Meanwhile, Armored Spidey must have gone by three times. D=


Yeah, but unfortunately the last time she was in a featured sale was the week of the recharged update, and I was not an agent at the time.  It will probably be months before she is featured again, and my membership will have expired by then. I guess I will just keep buying the Titanium Boxes in the mean time.
As for the retired heroes that have been on sale recently, I already have most of them.  I have been playing for over 3 years, so I got many of the them before they were retired in the first place.  Sadly, I never picked up Wanda.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Yeah, but unfortunately the last time she was in a featured sale was the week of the recharged update, and I was not an agent at the time.  It will probably be months before she is featured again, and my membership will have expired by then. I guess I will just keep buying the Titanium Boxes in the mean time.
> As for the retired heroes that have been on sale recently, I already have most of them.  I have been playing for over 3 years, so I got many of the them before they were retired in the first place.  Sadly, I never picked up Wanda.


That was when she was on sale? I joined the week they released Loki as playable, so it was actually 7 months! I remember when they had the hero-a-day sale back in April, I was furiously saving gold to pick up heroes because almost every one of them was retired. I probably picked up a good 15 of them at the time. And I kept thinking "Wanda has to be next. For sure! They just did Wasp and all the Thors," but nope. Jeez. She probably won't go on sale again until AoU comes out and they want to push her character. ._.

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> Spider 2099? What is the theme now?


The theme now is alternate versions.  2099 is a variation of Spider-man.  In that category was Samurai Wolverine, Captain America Super Soldier, Red Hulk, Classic DD, Pure Elektra, etc.

On that note, I'd love to see a 2099 theme in SHSO.  Get some futuristic DB and Baxter Plaza zones.  Get Doom, Punisher, Ravage, maybe Thor.  Doom was my favorite and even if they don't have a theme, he'd be a great character to add to the game.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> The theme now is alternate versions.  2099 is a variation of Spider-man.  In that category was Samurai Wolverine, Captain America Super Soldier, Red Hulk, Classic DD, Pure Elektra, etc.
> 
> On that note, I'd love to see a 2099 theme in SHSO.  Get some futuristic DB and Baxter Plaza zones.  Get Doom, Punisher, Ravage, maybe Thor.  Doom was my favorite and even if they don't have a theme, he'd be a great character to add to the game.


Hmm, interesting, may explain Classic Thor in the "sale picture". Thanks!!  :Wink:

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Hah cool.
> 
> Btw, I HATE this:


I really hate this to, EVEN if they already have the badge, it still does this.

----------


## spidavenger

Hey guys, I wanted to know, how you know what mystery box a retired hero would be in?

I don't have classic wolverine, spiderham, bombastic bagman and spiderman noir.

Thanks for any response,

*CUG*

----------


## VictorVonModok

> Hey guys, I wanted to know, how you know what mystery box a retired hero would be in?
> 
> I don't have classic wolverine, spiderham, bombastic bagman and spiderman noir.
> 
> Thanks for any response,
> 
> *CUG*


I don't believe any of those are available in a mystery box. Unfortunately, two of them were just available in the daily/weekly sales.

----------


## spidavenger

> I don't believe any of those are available in a mystery box. Unfortunately, two of them were just available in the daily/weekly sales.


I see. Appreciate the quick response. :Smile:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I see. Appreciate the quick response.


classic wolvie is in berserker box i have been trying to get him!

----------


## spidavenger

> classic wolvie is in berserker box i have been trying to get him!


How do you know which ones come in what box?

Thanks for this info, because after I finish getting all the mystery box heroes, I will try for him next. :Smile:

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Hey guys, I wanted to know, how you know what mystery box a retired hero would be in?
> 
> I don't have classic wolverine, spiderham, bombastic bagman and spiderman noir.
> 
> Thanks for any response,
> 
> *CUG*


Spider-Ham, Bagman, and Spider-Man Noir are not in boxes, Classic Wolverine is on Beserker boxes
EDIT: Spider-Ham, and Bagman are sale heroes which come around every once in a while and Spider-Man Noir can only be gotten right now from purchasing $50 worth of gold and getting a ultra rare heroic box, but you have to have every main box hero to get spider-man noir

----------


## spidavenger

> Spider-Ham, Bagman, and Spider-Man Noir are not in boxes, Classic Wolverine is on Beserker boxes


Appreciate it buddy!

----------


## spidavenger

> Spider-Ham, Bagman, and Spider-Man Noir are not in boxes, Classic Wolverine is on Beserker boxes
> EDIT: Spider-Ham, and Bagman are sale heroes which come around every once in a while and Spider-Man Noir can only be gotten right now from purchasing $50 worth of gold and getting a ultra rare heroic box, but you have to have every main box hero to get spider-man noir


I see. Well it looks like, I want me getting any of these any time soon. Thanks for your info. :Smile:

----------


## VictorVonModok

> classic wolvie is in berserker box i have been trying to get him!


Thanks for the update. We should make that change on the Wiki page as well.

----------


## RedChiFly

Is there a end of the month sale? I thought I read that but idk

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Is there a end of the month sale? I thought I read that but idk


The entire month was sales.
So of course there will be a sale at the end of the month (might just be one hero tho).

----------


## spidavenger

Well I got all three of my last mystery box heroes tonight. Now working to get classic wolverine and modok. It has been a great night. :Smile:

----------


## Pyrebomb

Ultimate Comics Spider-man is on sale. Spidey was my gateway hero, but this game is starting to make me hate him. It's like they've never heard of overexposure.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

My non-agent account got its 3rd mystery box (Goblin's) as the daily reward in 4 days. Along with the code for the Venomous box I have four boxes in my backpack (Infinity and Stormbreaker).

Edit: And now my main account got a Tool Box, even though I have all the boxed heroes already. I have five extra boxes in my backpack.

----------


## Carmaicol

Why do you keep your second account, Ray?

I made a second one to play with my nephew (which never happened) that I used just to collect gold and have different characters, but I have every character I want in my main now, I didn't even use the free agent code in my sec. With the achievements I only have time to play in one.

Also, I reached Lev 3600 with Sandman (yeeeeh)

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Why do you keep your second account, Ray?


Originally it was a throwaway account, just so I'd complete the cards challenge for my main; but later on I thought I'd try how far I can go with a free account spending absolutely nothing aside from my ISP subscription, and it's been more successful than I ever expected. I've won a lot with this: Spider-Woman (Facebook), Scarlet Witch (Twitter), Classic Wolverine and 2-weeks agent membership (MrGamesRus), the Superior Spider-Man Weekly Adventure Contest (which with a free code gave me a total of five weeks membership). I'm planning to teach my dad's stay-in caregiver how to play it eventually so that when I have a second, capable PC, we can do missions together.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Ultimate Comics Spider-man is on sale. Spidey was my gateway hero, but this game is starting to make me hate him. It's like they've never heard of overexposure.


Bought him. Only because he's cheap and retired.
Now to play to get another 10k in fractals.
(I've been trying to save but I keep buying things, LOL)

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

So if spider-man 2099 was on sale yesterday and ultimate comics spider-man was on sale today anyone think Scarlet Spider will be on sale tomorrow, he is the last spider-man character I need other then Iron Spider, but with my luck I doubt he will be on sale tomorrow.

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

> I see. Well it looks like, I want me getting any of these any time soon. Thanks for your info.


Sounds like I better open more boxes if I ever want Noir!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So if spider-man 2099 was on sale yesterday and ultimate comics spider-man was on sale today anyone think Scarlet Spider will be on sale tomorrow, he is the last spider-man character I need other then Iron Spider, but with my luck I doubt he will be on sale tomorrow.


There's at least 1/14 chance.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> There's at least 1/14 chance.


1/14 of a chance is still a chance so at midnight if he is on sale I will praise you for saying there is still a chance

----------


## sylvestro1299

Interesting spider man can hit upto 3 times with his hero up if u stand right behind the boss

----------


## spidavenger

> Sounds like I better open more boxes if I ever want Noir!


Make sure you have all the regular heroes in the game, because they tell me, he will never be in the boxes, until it is your last hero, you need. If your missing any heroes, he will never appear till you have them all. This is what everyone is telling me.

I hope that helps!

*CUG*

----------


## CenturianSpy

Thanks to everyone who participated in the Missing SHSO Female Survey! Special thanks to Magenta Hydra for the suggestion. To see the results go to our "Most Wanted" thread.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Make sure you have all the regular heroes in the game, because they tell me, he will never be in the boxes, until it is your last hero, you need. If your missing any heroes, he will never appear till you have them all. This is what everyone is telling me.
> 
> I hope that helps!
> 
> *CUG*


that is if you want to get noir from the normal heroic box from purchasing $20 worth of gold, now say you have 50 heroes and have every box hero as well that is 61 heroes if you buy $50 worth of gold and get a ultra rare heroic box which gives 1 box hero, if you have all box heroes it replaces a box hero with spider-man noir

----------


## spidavenger

> that is if you want to get noir from the normal heroic box from purchasing $20 worth of gold, now say you have 50 heroes and have every box hero as well that is 61 heroes if you buy $50 worth of gold and get a ultra rare heroic box which gives 1 box hero, if you have all box heroes it replaces a box hero with spider-man noir


If I'm missing the three I mentioned before, but have every other hero in the game including all mystery boxed heroes, I still need to get those before Noir will appear in any of the gold purchases, right?

Just trying to make sure I'm understanding you correctly, LOL. :Smile:

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> If I'm missing the three I mentioned before, but have every other hero in the game including all mystery boxed heroes, I still need to get those before Noir will appear in any of the gold purchases, right?
> 
> Just trying to make sure I'm understanding you correctly, LOL.


You don't need every hero in the game you just need to have the 11 box heroes and then purchase $50 worth of gold, then open the ultra rare heroic box and you get Spider-Man Noir

----------


## spidavenger

> You don't need every hero in the game you just need to have the 11 box heroes and then purchase $50 worth of gold, then open the ultra rare heroic box and you get Spider-Man Noir


Ok, now I got you. Cool beans and awesome sauce! It is time to get some gold. :Smile:

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Ok, now I got you. Cool beans and awesome sauce! It is time to get some gold.


Make sure you have every single box hero before purchasing.

----------


## spidavenger

> Make sure you have every single box hero before purchasing.


I got all of them, except Modok, but he is an achievement hero, but yes, I'm glad I asked these questions, LOL. :Smile:

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

The choices people picked for "Sale of the Day" weren't really good. Most of the heroes picked were ones I had or didn't really want. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Isn't the Squad Time coming out today? There wasn't one last week.

----------


## spidavenger

> Isn't the Squad Time coming out today? There wasn't one last week.


I was wondering that myself.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Isn't the Squad Time coming out today? There wasn't one last week.


Yeppers. Eric (Eats Snacks), the main guy, was on vacation last week.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Yeppers. Eric (Eats Snacks), the main guy, was on vacation last week.


Yes, I've been waiting for it to come out.

----------


## eagle1604

> The choices people picked for "Sale of the Day" weren't really good. Most of the heroes picked were ones I had or didn't really want.


Yes I really Wanted Emma Frost to come on sale but no they voted for Ice Man, Nightcrawler and Wolverine  :Frown: . Next time Gaz should choose not the "Fans".  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

Just got the "Down for Maintenance in 15 Minutes" message... about 5 minutes ago.

----------


## spidavenger

Hey Guys, the return of my team mate and one of the older members of our group Raiding Axe is back in game. We just got kicked out of our mission, but it was fun while it lasted! :Smile:

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Just got the "Down for Maintenance in 15 Minutes" message... about 5 minutes ago.


And about five minutes until down-time I got one of those people who chases you around zones screaming "wait!" Go away. I just want to collect my tokens before the game goes down since I don't know if I'll be back online tonight. The really hilarious thing, though, is when I didn't stop, they finally said "Fine, you can go. I just won't give you the code for" and I didn't really care because I figured if he actually had a code, I knew about it already. But around that time my MC cooled down and I stopped to change heroes. Which he took as an indication that he had fooled me, and said, "Got ya!" The game went down then. I bet he thinks he pulled the greatest prank ever.

----------


## spidavenger

> And about five minutes until down-time I got one of those people who chases you around zones screaming "wait!" Go away. I just want to collect my tokens before the game goes down since I don't know if I'll be back online tonight. The really hilarious thing, though, is when I didn't stop, they finally said "Fine, you can go. I just won't give you the code for" and I didn't really care because I figured if he actually had a code, I knew about it already. But around that time my MC cooled down and I stopped to change heroes. Which he took as an indication that he had fooled me, and said, "Got ya!" The game went down then. I bet he thinks he pulled the greatest prank ever.


LOL, you just can't get away, can you? LOL! :Smile:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> And about five minutes until down-time I got one of those people who chases you around zones screaming "wait!" Go away. I just want to collect my tokens before the game goes down since I don't know if I'll be back online tonight. The really hilarious thing, though, is when I didn't stop, they finally said "Fine, you can go. I just won't give you the code for" and I didn't really care because I figured if he actually had a code, I knew about it already. But around that time my MC cooled down and I stopped to change heroes. Which he took as an indication that he had fooled me, and said, "Got ya!" The game went down then. I bet he thinks he pulled the greatest prank ever.


What an immature person! (Better make sure i deactivate that account permanently  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## Ace

> And about five minutes until down-time I got one of those people who chases you around zones screaming "wait!" Go away. I just want to collect my tokens before the game goes down since I don't know if I'll be back online tonight. The really hilarious thing, though, is when I didn't stop, they finally said "Fine, you can go. I just won't give you the code for" and I didn't really care because I figured if he actually had a code, I knew about it already. But around that time my MC cooled down and I stopped to change heroes. Which he took as an indication that he had fooled me, and said, "Got ya!" The game went down then. I bet he thinks he pulled the greatest prank ever.


LOL! How do you always find yourself in these situations?

----------


## spidavenger

How long does the maintenance usually last?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Oh I had someone asking me to play a mission with him as Red She-Hulk thinking she'd complete his Hulk challenge (before the Big Update) and I kept telling him it's (Green) She-Hulk you need, not Red, but he kept insisting. So just to humor him, I switched to her and got a mission invite, but for some reason the game hung and nothing happened. And there was another one who did ask for She-Hulk and I was happy to comply, and he was grateful afterwards.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Oh I had someone asking me to play a mission with him as Red She-Hulk thinking she'd complete his Hulk challenge (before the Big Update) and I kept telling him it's (Green) She-Hulk you need, not Red, but he kept insisting. So just to humor him, I switched to her and got a mission invite, but for some reason the game hung and nothing happened. And there was another one who did ask for She-Hulk and I was happy to comply, and he was grateful afterwards.


Back when we had those challenges, I would almost always stop what I was doing and help people out. Because I knew how frustrating it was to have somebody with the character you needed standing right beside you and ignoring you. (It took me weeks to finish the Wolverine challenge.) But now, there really isn't much reason to want to stop a specific person, so I am rude. =P

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> And about five minutes until down-time I got one of those people who chases you around zones screaming "wait!" Go away. I just want to collect my tokens before the game goes down since I don't know if I'll be back online tonight. The really hilarious thing, though, is when I didn't stop, they finally said "Fine, you can go. I just won't give you the code for" and I didn't really care because I figured if he actually had a code, I knew about it already. But around that time my MC cooled down and I stopped to change heroes. Which he took as an indication that he had fooled me, and said, "Got ya!" The game went down then. I bet he thinks he pulled the greatest prank ever.


LMAO,  That is funny, my problem is I stop when they say Wait!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> But now, there really isn't much reason to want to stop a specific person, so I am rude. =P


Pretty much. Even for the send a friend invite achievement, the instant you send the invite you complete the achievement without waiting for the other to accept it. You can even invite yourself (for which I sent a ticket to Gaz) and you will appear in your own friends list.

----------


## spidavenger

> Pretty much. Even for the send a friend invite achievement, the instant you send the invite you complete the achievement without waiting for the other to accept it. You can even invite yourself (for which I sent a ticket to Gaz) and you will appear in your own friends list.


Wow, didn't know that. that was cool! :Smile:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> You can even invite yourself (for which I sent a ticket to Gaz) and you will appear in your own friends list.


You can be your own best friend!

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Make sure you have all the regular heroes in the game, because they tell me, he will never be in the boxes, until it is your last hero, you need. If your missing any heroes, he will never appear till you have them all. This is what everyone is telling me.
> 
> I hope that helps!
> 
> *CUG*


What I'm wondering is... If you have Noir and every other hero except AU Ultron, will you get him? Does anyone know?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> What I'm wondering is... If you have Noir and every other hero except AU Ultron, will you get him? Does anyone know?


We were told "No!" to this scenario.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> We were told "No!" to this scenario.


But has anyone tried? If not him, who or what do you get?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> But has anyone tried? If not him, who or what do you get?


Maybe an unreleased hero in the code, like how some got Agent Venom prematurely.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Maybe an unreleased hero in the code, like how some got Agent Venom prematurely.


Well now I'm just curious!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> But has anyone tried? If not him, who or what do you get?


Anecdotal incident on FB: A kid named Conor Ryan tried this and got potions. He has screenshots, let me see if I can dig them up...

Edit: couldn't find them...

----------


## spidavenger

> What I'm wondering is... If you have Noir and every other hero except AU Ultron, will you get him? Does anyone know?


To get AU Ultron, you have too buy gold. That is why I have him. Who knows what they will do in the future. :Smile:

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> Back when we had those challenges, I would almost always stop what I was doing and help people out. Because I knew how frustrating it was to have somebody with the character you needed standing right beside you and ignoring you. (It took me weeks to finish the Wolverine challenge.) But now, there really isn't much reason to want to stop a specific person, so I am rude. =P


Yeah.  I remember being SUPER excited when I finally found a player running around as Gladiator Hulk.  Thankfully, he accepted my invite right away.  I now have Gladiator Hulk, but at the time he was the only character I was having trouble finding in another player's squad.

----------


## spidavenger

Any tips on the solo conquest for blast from the past mission on the achievements?

I have to get an addy, but so far 3 times I got gold.

I'm done with 149 of 152 solo missions, but I have to get an addy on this mission, an addy on a survival and a addy on a crisis mission, as well. I've completed Destiny, now I'm working on this. 

If anybody can help me, it would be much appreciated.

The character, I've been using is phoenix. She is level 13.

*CUG*

PS Thanks guys helping me get Spidermasn Noir. He is way cool! :Smile:

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Any tips on the solo conquest for blast from the past mission on the achievements?
> 
> I have to get an addy, but so far 3 times I got gold.
> 
> I'm done with 149 of 152 solo missions, but I have to get an addy on this mission, an addy on a survival and a addy on a crisis mission, as well. I've completed Destiny, now I'm working on this. 
> 
> If anybody can help me, it would be much appreciated.
> 
> The character, I've been using is phoenix. She is level 13.
> ...


Glad we could help you get spider-man noir and btw if your doing the solo quests you cant have people help you you have to solo them I personal used falcon for every single mission my falcon was level 20 But You could use Superior Spider-Man as well.

----------


## Carmaicol

Spy must be busy, new video and new code:

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## CenturianSpy

> 





> Spy must be busy, new video and new code:


<laughs> good lookin' out, Carma! I was actually working on Dub!

----------


## spidavenger

> Glad we could help you get spider-man noir and btw if your doing the solo quests you cant have people help you you have to solo them I personal used falcon for every single mission my falcon was level 20 But You could use Superior Spider-Man as well.


I know I have to do the missions on my own, I was just wanted to know what characters people are using, and do they need be a lot higher level than what I was using. for these last three missions on the solo conquest.

----------


## VictorVonModok

> I know I have to do the missions on my own, I was just wanted to know what characters people are using, and do they need be a lot higher level than what I was using. for these last three missions on the solo conquest.


I used White Phoenix around level 11-13 for all of them. The last one took a couple tries. I would guess Superior Spider-Man would be a good choice as well.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I know I have to do the missions on my own, I was just wanted to know what characters people are using, and do they need be a lot higher level than what I was using. for these last three missions on the solo conquest.


I used Superior Spider-Man level 20. Then I tried it again with EotE Spider-Man level 20. I reached adamantium in both cases.

----------


## spidavenger

> I used White Phoenix around level 11-13 for all of them. The last one took a couple tries. I would guess Superior Spider-Man would be a good choice as well.





> I used Superior Spider-Man level 20. Then I tried it again with EotE Spider-Man level 20. I reached adamantium in both cases.


Thanks guys! I guess, I will have to keep trying. That is a hard mission because you have to fight three bosses and they gang up on you so quickly, along with the minions. :Smile:

----------


## censorship

Shoot, Impossibunny was the one I needed. I don't think you get anything with the code other than Bunnisher.


But that's okay; everybody's a winner with new white-background favorite icons.

First Appearance Eat Snacks!


First Appearance Matt (Glasses Variant)!


Hulk wall crawler!



Inevitable future continuation due to images-per-post limits!

----------


## Carmaicol

For me the boss fight was the easy part, CUG, I haven't die once in it. The hardest for me and was beating Cap because even if I beat him I ended up with a quarter of HP and no food around. I tried with Archangel Lev.13 and died, Taskmaster, died. Then with Exo-7 Falcon lev.7 and voilá, Adamantium.

It's easy with any of the powerhouses, EXO7, Superior Spidey, EOTE, etc. (I think I died with Loki in a group mission), I want to try with Sandman just because.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Shoot, Impossibunny was the one I needed. I don't think you get anything with the code other than Bunnisher.


Damn. Was hoping it gave badges, since Bunnisher's gold badge is the last one I need. But looks like it just gives the sidekick, which I already have.

I just need one vibranium to craft it, but I so rarely to missions and I don't want to buy it. I'm sure a mystery box will poop one out at me if they ever release a new one.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Yessssssssssssss! Finally!

Iron Man 2020 is today's sale hero and buying him gave me the 150 squaddie achievenment. (Which I'm pretty sure I should have already had but it was miscounting.)

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Yessssssssssssss! Finally!
> 
> Iron Man 2020 is today's sale hero and buying him gave me the 150 squaddie achievenment. (Which I'm pretty sure I should have already had but it was miscounting.)


Glad to see the sale was good for you I knew with the alternate spider-men returning for 2 days was gonna get me upset if Scarlet spider didnt show up in the sale but oh well Ill get him eventually.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Spy must be busy, new video and new code:


He used the word Shazam! Copyright infringement? Let's hope DC doesn't see it  :Stick Out Tongue:  also them tissue wasting skills! I was rooting for impossibunny personally but oh well

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Glad to see the sale was good for you I knew with the alternate spider-men returning for 2 days was gonna get me upset if Scarlet spider didnt show up in the sale but oh well Ill get him eventually.


Aw, sorry you were disappointed. If it is any consolation, Scalet Spider has the exact same move-set as Ben Reilly Spider-man. He's not retired and he has the better costume by far. (Personal opinion, I know. But even Wasp cracks fun at his hoodie in the game!)

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Aw, sorry you were disappointed. If it is any consolation, Scalet Spider has the exact same move-set as Ben Reilly Spider-man. He's not retired and he has the better costume by far. (Personal opinion, I know. But even Wasp cracks fun at his hoodie in the game!)


Yeah I know, I personally like the Ben Riley Version better but I have every spider-men character in game except Scarlet Spider and Iron Spider so its for my Spider-Men Collection, I must have all the Spider-Men and All Spider-Mans Friends and Foes So Far I'm missing Sandman, Lizard, Agent Venom, Scarlet Spider, Spider-Woman, and Iron Spider. Once I finish them my collection will be complete and I will be done with the whole spider-man series of heroes till they release more.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Iron Man 2020 is today's sale hero and buying him gave me the 150 squaddie achievenment. (Which I'm pretty sure I should have already had but it was miscounting.)


Well this is neat for my non-agent since I got the badge from a box and with my agent it will be 19 left for the 150 heroes.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Looks like heroup well and truly crashed. I can't even get the landing page to load.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Looks like heroup well and truly crashed. I can't even get the landing page to load.


I had just finished playing with my non-agent and it's now loading for my agent account.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> Looks like heroup well and truly crashed. I can't even get the landing page to load.


Could be your ISP... my Time Warner Cable just took a dump on me...  using my smart phone to post.

----------


## spidavenger

> For me the boss fight was the easy part, CUG, I haven't die once in it. The hardest for me and was beating Cap because even if I beat him I ended up with a quarter of HP and no food around. I tried with Archangel Lev.13 and died, Taskmaster, died. Then with Exo-7 Falcon lev.7 and voilá, Adamantium.
> 
> It's easy with any of the powerhouses, EXO7, Superior Spidey, EOTE, etc. (I think I died with Loki in a group mission), I want to try with Sandman just because.


Thanks buddy! The final boss is easier, but I still died, but your right about Cap and Winter Soldier. They give more trouble than the final boss did.

I'll try these characters, you are talking about, but I need to level them up. They are all at 7th and 8th level, right now.

Thanks for the tips!

*CUG*

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Thanks buddy! The final boss is easier, but I still died, but your right about Cap and Winter Soldier. They give more trouble than the final boss did.
> 
> I'll try these characters, you are talking about, but I need to level them up. They are all at 7th and 8th level, right now.
> 
> Thanks for the tips!
> 
> *CUG*


level 7 powerhouses are still power houses!

----------


## spidavenger

> level 7 powerhouses are still power houses!


LOL, I guess your right! :Smile:

----------


## cpinheir

> I know I have to do the missions on my own, I was just wanted to know what characters people are using, and do they need be a lot higher level than what I was using. for these last three missions on the solo conquest.


High level isn't necessarily a requirement....if you choose the right character, even low level ones will do the trick. For instance, for the non-crisis BFTP mission, any of the heroes that have a healing power that also does damage upon activation should allow you to win at adamantium. These heroes include Avenging Wolverine, Iron Man 2020, Dark Phoenix, etc.

----------


## spidavenger

> High level isn't necessarily a requirement....if you choose the right character, even low level ones will do the trick. For instance, for the non-crisis BFTP mission, any of the heroes that have a healing power that also does damage upon activation should allow you to win at adamantium. These heroes include Avenging Wolverine, Iron Man 2020, Dark Phoenix, etc.


That is probably right. I just have to see which one suits me. Thanks, my friend!

----------


## cpinheir

> That is probably right. I just have to see which one suits me. Thanks, my friend!


Just to prove to myself again that it could be done, I just now finished non-crisis BFTP missionon adamantium using level 3 lizard. It wasn't even that difficult, but you do want to make liberal use of his p2.

----------


## Eric@SHSO

I'm still here guys! Just been super busy, but always lurking on the forums. I want to thank you guys for supporting Squad Time. I use you guys for all the constructive feedback and comments, and it definitely helps with improving each video. You all do a great job promoting our game/Squad Time, so you absolutely deserve my thanks!

Cheers!

----------


## spidavenger

Thanks Eric for being our voice! Cheers to you! :Smile:

----------


## spidavenger

> Just to prove to myself again that it could be done, I just now finished non-crisis BFTP missionon adamantium using level 3 lizard. It wasn't even that difficult, but you do want to make liberal use of his p2.


Thanks cpinheir! I will try it with different characters when I get home.

Thanks again,

*CUG*

----------


## eagle1604

> I'm still here guys! Just been super busy, but always lurking on the forums. I want to thank you guys for supporting Squad Time. I use you guys for all the constructive feedback and comments, and it definitely helps with improving each video. You all do a great job promoting our game/Squad Time, so you absolutely deserve my thanks!
> 
> Cheers!


Hey Eric is X23 coming any time soon ?  :Smile:

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

#Eric (Eats Snacks)

Weee get bunnisher for frreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?????!!!!!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Teaser pics by Eric:

----------


## spidavenger

I noticed as I was playing some of these missions, the other day, that playable villains were missing. Some of the ones missing are Juggernaut, Enchantress, Dormmamu, Bullseye, Kingpin, Annihilus, Red Skull and Onslaught. Just to name a few.

Are we ever going to get some of these that have been around awhile?

Just curious!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I noticed as I was playing some of these missions, the other day, that playable villains were missing. Some of the ones missing are Juggernaut, Enchantress, Dormmamu, Bullseye, Kingpin, Annihilus, Red Skull and Onslaught. Just to name a few.
> 
> Are we ever going to get some of these that have been around awhile?
> 
> Just curious!


They'll probably start coming out with new villains before they start adding in the old ones. Out of the ones you listed I would really like Juggernaut or another charging character like Rhino!

----------


## spidavenger

> They'll probably start coming out with new villains before they start adding in the old ones. Out of the ones you listed I would really like Juggernaut or another charging character like Rhino!


I hope they come out with some of these because they have been in the game, a long time. It would be sad not to include them.

----------


## cpinheir

> I hope they come out with some of these because they have been in the game, a long time. It would be sad not to include them.


I am certain they will eventually get around to making ALL of the villains that are already in the game playable. Since they already have the 3d models, textures and sounds (although more sounds have to be added for character interactions, etc), a portion of the work is already done....so it's more cost effective for them to make existing villains playable, rather than create all-new villains.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Could be your ISP... my Time Warner Cable just took a dump on me...  using my smart phone to post.


Yeah. That's what it was. I've just never had it crash so slowly before. Heroup went down, but everything else worked fine for about five minutes, then the whole thing took a crap.

----------


## spidavenger

> I am certain they will eventually get around to making ALL of the villains that are already in the game playable. Since they already have the 3d models, textures and sounds (although more sounds have to be added for character interactions, etc), a portion of the work is already done....so it's more cost effective for them to make existing villains playable, rather than create all-new villains.


I would think it would be cheaper for sure. I'm just wandering if some of those will be in a third batch of mystery boxes, along with Agent Coulson. I looked at the wiki and Agent Coulson is the first hero in the third set of mystery boxes. The others have question marks.

----------


## cpinheir

> I'm still here guys! Just been super busy, but always lurking on the forums. I want to thank you guys for supporting Squad Time. I use you guys for all the constructive feedback and comments, and it definitely helps with improving each video. You all do a great job promoting our game/Squad Time, so you absolutely deserve my thanks!
> 
> Cheers!


Hey Eric, great job with the Squad Time videos.....keep 'em coming!

I have a question for you. I imagine since you've been lurking on these forums, you might have seen comments by some of us wishing that we had some way of in-game tracking which missions have been completed by each hero, as well as being able to click on a mission and see which heroes have completed the missions. Of course, the purpose of these is to be able to better keep track of what we need to do to complete various mission/hero achievements. So, the question is: is anything like this in the works, or at least been discussed? Any ETA when we might see a feature like this implemented?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

I won a card battle! I haven't done that in awhile, this win might get me more interested in card battles. I wanna see if I can beat you.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I won a card battle! I haven't done that in awhile, this win might get me more interested in card battles. I wanna see if I can beat you.


*Bring it!!!
*

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> Hey Eric, great job with the Squad Time videos.....keep 'em coming!
> 
> I have a question for you. I imagine since you've been lurking on these forums, you might have seen comments by some of us wishing that we had some way of in-game tracking which missions have been completed by each hero, as well as being able to click on a mission and see which heroes have completed the missions. Of course, the purpose of these is to be able to better keep track of what we need to do to complete various mission/hero achievements. So, the question is: is anything like this in the works, or at least been discussed? Any ETA when we might see a feature like this implemented?


This would be GREAT!!! It is a very frustrating problem. In the meantime though Pyrebomb sent me a nifty little spreadsheet with all the heroes and missions listed. I have added a few things to it, like tracking the Token Master achievement and stuff and things. If anybody is interested in this resource I would be happy to email it to you...just PM me.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Mason, that card match we had earlier was just unfair.
How do you put me in a -8 Levels. How dare you!! :P
(only joking)
---
On other things, I think my Ultimate Comics Spider-Man just Mega-Collected and not get any XP. What should I do?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Mason, that card match we had earlier was just unfair.
> How do you put me in a -8 Levels. How dare you!! :P
> (only joking)
> ---
> On other things, I think my Ultimate Comics Spider-Man just Mega-Collected and not get any XP. What should I do?


I think she did -10 on me once! That bug happens rarely but I don't mind as it usually happens to my non badged heroes or fully maxed ones!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Mason, that card match we had earlier was just unfair.
> How do you put me in a -8 Levels. How dare you!! :P
> (only joking)
> ---
> On other things, I think my Ultimate Comics Spider-Man just Mega-Collected and not get any XP. What should I do?


You could file a bug report, (but I imagine they already know about this one).

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Mason, that card match we had earlier was just unfair.
> How do you put me in a -8 Levels. How dare you!! :P
> (only joking)





> I think she did -10 on me once!


LOL, and *Fighting Raven* I am not playing low level decks.. I said too much already...LOL

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I won a card battle! I haven't done that in awhile, this win might get me more interested in card battles. I wanna see if I can beat you.


Might I interest u in the card league! Go to the thread to see a huge helping guide by the mistress of card games raven!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> SHSO Card Players Takeover this thread!  
> 
> I bring a gift: 
> 
> A Zip File of the Old CBR Card Thread.  It is unsorted, it is raw; but it is what I saved.





> Might I interest u in the card league! Go to the thread to see a huge helping guide by the mistress of card games raven!


*Bionic Glider
*Did a serious and unacknowledged miracle for all the card players, the history of the card league. *Mr.Puffin Rabbit*,* Sonic Koala*, *Shocking Techno Girl* and many more gave out massive card strategies in this old thread. If your a real student of the card game, download, read and learn.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Might I interest u in the card league! Go to the thread to see a huge helping guide by the mistress of card games raven!





> *Bring it!!!
> *


I'm not ready yet. I've got to practice and make some new decks. Ohhhhh!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I'm not ready yet. I've got to practice and make some new decks. Ohhhhh!


I got in this thing with mostly rise of heroes cards with very few victories 3-4 maybe! I am sure u can do it!
Edit: Also make tyrannical ur mentor or one of the experienced players (no offense to others) You could always test ur decks on me!

----------


## spidavenger

It was told to me by someone that the Asgard Zone cost a million dollars to make. Let's say GAZ gave us the choice of two new zones and badges for all current heroes and villains, that would take them to level 30.

Now, the drawback would be for one year, there would be no heroes made or missions, because they could only do one or the other, but when these zones are released there would be all new villains in the zones with missions. 

The following year they would release double the amount of heroes and missions to make up for no missions or heroes, or say they reduce heroes to one a month to make this happen.

Would you want this or not?

Possible Zones: Atlantis, Savage Lands, Wakanda, Avengers Mansion or the X-men Mansion and Academy 

Remember, you get to pick two.

Would this interest anyone?

Curious to see if there are any takers!

Now, I realize that this would probably not work with younger kids, because they would want the heroes more, but curious what interests the team.

This is just a dream of mine, and for fun.

*CUG*

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> It was told to me by someone that the Asgard Zone cost a million dollars to make. Let's say GAZ gave us the choice of two new zones and badges for all current heroes and villains, that would take them to level 30.
> 
> Now, the drawback would be for one year, there would be no heroes made or missions, because they could only do one or the other, but when these zones are released there would be all new villains in the zones with missions. 
> 
> The following year they would release double the amount of heroes and missions to make up for no missions or heroes, or say they reduce heroes to one a month to make this happen.
> 
> Would you want this or not?
> 
> Possible Zones: Atlantis, Savage Lands, Wakanda, Avengers Mansion or the X-men Mansion and Academy 
> ...


Avengers Mansion, and X-men Mansion as those are the least biggest zones in the marvel universe and could be done easily, and I dont really think it took gaz $1,000,000.00 to make Asgard.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> It was told to me by someone that the Asgard Zone cost a million dollars to make. Let's say GAZ gave us the choice of two new zones and badges for all current heroes and villains, that would take them to level 30.
> 
> Now, the drawback would be for one year, there would be no heroes made or missions, because they could only do one or the other, but when these zones are released there would be all new villains in the zones with missions. 
> 
> The following year they would release double the amount of heroes and missions to make up for no missions or heroes, or say they reduce heroes to one a month to make this happen.
> 
> Would you want this or not?


I think this trade-off premise is flawed because it fails to establish how that produces a new revenue stream. That being said...I too often think of trade-offs I would tolerate as a paying (subscription) member. Not knowing how dependent Gaz is on the MTX (microtransaction) boost they get for nearly-weekly new character content it is difficult for me to speculate. I tend to focus on the probable trade-off of would I rather have a new zone or mobile App. I think the logical choice is a mobile App. Although I'd squeal if I saw the X-Mansion and Savage Land, I think the game developmental dollars Gaz has would best be served via a Candy Crush/Bejeweled App- imagine switching an X-Men symbol with a Spider-Man symbol to clear a row...maybe with squaddie battle graphics. This would certainly bring more players to the browser game especially if there are cross-platform awards (e.g. beat this level win a boost/exclusive sidekick/exclusive hero). A FTP App with MTX purchases could stand alone as a revenue driver plus give SHSO players a mobile fix. The awards could be repaints- much like the defunct PCG- and thus VERY cheap to develop. Then Gaz would have the necessary nest egg to develop new zones- especially the X-Mansion and Savage Land to grow the browser game, a Card App, and a story mode.

----------


## spidavenger

> Avengers Mansion, and X-men Mansion as those are the least biggest zones in the marvel universe and could be done easily, and I dont really think it took gaz $1,000,000.00 to make Asgard.


True about those two. This is just what heard.




> I think this trade-off premise is flawed because it fails to establish how that produces a new revenue stream. That being said...I too often think of trade-offs I would tolerate as a paying (subscription) member. Not knowing how dependent Gaz is on the MTX (microtransaction) boost they get for nearly-weekly new character content it is difficult for me to speculate. I tend to focus on the probable trade-off of would I rather have a new zone or mobile App. I think the logical choice is a mobile App. Although I'd squeal if I saw the X-Mansion and Savage Land, I think the game developmental dollars Gaz has would best be served via a Candy Crush/Bejeweled App- imagine switching an X-Men symbol with a Spider-Man symbol to clear a row...maybe with squaddie battle graphics. This would certainly bring more players to the browser game especially if there are cross-platform awards (e.g. beat this level win a boost/exclusive sidekick/exclusive hero). A FTP App with MTX purchases could stand alone as a revenue driver plus give SHSO players a mobile fix. The awards could be repaints- much like the defunct PCG- and thus VERY cheap to develop. Then Gaz would have the necessary nest egg to develop new zones- especially the X-Mansion and Savage Land to grow the browser game, a Card App, and a story mode.


I figured someone was going to bring up the revenue part, but I can dream big, LOL! You have some great points though. :Smile:

----------


## Virgo

Speaking about the card game, I've been having some issue lately where whenever I get an invite from someone it get's stuck on the 'waiting for other player' screen. Also whenever I loose at a card quest (which is basically the only thing I can do regarding cards right now) the screen which gives you hints on how to beat the boss doesn't load properly and I'm basically stuck without any other option other than to reload the page. I've sent a ticket already but want to know if this has been an issue with anyone else.

As for CUG's idea, I'd love to get some new zone. I remember those sketches of Wakanda and the Savage Lands that where released back when the game was less than a year old. If I had to pick a zone, though, I'd love to see an X-Mansion zone. Would be a better fit for all of the Brotherhood villains than Villainville, imo. As far as the money to finance it I think Spy basically said it, an app would help boost both the popularity & revenue Gaz and SHSO get. Especially if it gave out exclusive rewards such as special sidekicks, cards or heroes.

----------


## spidavenger

> Speaking about the card game, I've been having some issue lately where whenever I get an invite from someone it get's stuck on the 'waiting for other player' screen. Also whenever I loose at a card quest (which is basically the only thing I can do regarding cards right now) the screen which gives you hints on how to beat the boss doesn't load properly and I'm basically stuck without any other option other than to reload the page. I've sent a ticket already but want to know if this has been an issue with anyone else.
> 
> As for CUG's idea, I'd love to get some new zone. I remember those sketches of Wakanda and the Savage Lands that where released back when the game was less than a year old. If I had to pick a zone, though, I'd love to see an X-Mansion zone. Would be a better fit for all of the Brotherhood villains than Villainville, imo. As far as the money to finance it I think Spy basically said it, an app would help boost both the popularity & revenue Gaz and SHSO get. Especially if it gave out exclusive rewards such as special sidekicks, cards or heroes.


That happened to me and Mason, tonight, on the card game. Your not the only one. I just want a new zone, LOL. Whatever they have too do to get revenue, make it happen is what I wish would happen. Oh well, you have to try, right? LOL! :Smile:

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Speaking about the card game, I've been having some issue lately where whenever I get an invite from someone it get's stuck on the 'waiting for other player' screen. Also whenever I loose at a card quest (which is basically the only thing I can do regarding cards right now) the screen which gives you hints on how to beat the boss doesn't load properly and I'm basically stuck without any other option other than to reload the page. I've sent a ticket already but want to know if this has been an issue with anyone else.
> 
> As for CUG's idea, I'd love to get some new zone. I remember those sketches of Wakanda and the Savage Lands that where released back when the game was less than a year old. If I had to pick a zone, though, I'd love to see an X-Mansion zone. Would be a better fit for all of the Brotherhood villains than Villainville, imo. As far as the money to finance it I think Spy basically said it, an app would help boost both the popularity & revenue Gaz and SHSO get. Especially if it gave out exclusive rewards such as special sidekicks, cards or heroes.


Try playing a different card quest, Virgo. You only get that error on certain quests. Some are busted and others work perfectly. I've sent tickets about it before.

As for the talk of a new zone, visually, I think Atlantis would be amazing. But given what villains are available for Mayhem Missions, the X-Mansion would make more sense. (But it probably wouldn't look much different from Daily Bugle or Baxter Plaza, so I am fine living without it.)

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I think this trade-off premise is flawed because it fails to establish how that produces a new revenue stream. That being said...I too often think of trade-offs I would tolerate as a paying (subscription) member. Not knowing how dependent Gaz is on the MTX (microtransaction) boost they get for nearly-weekly new character content it is difficult for me to speculate. I tend to focus on the probable trade-off of would I rather have a new zone or mobile App. I think the logical choice is a mobile App. Although I'd squeal if I saw the X-Mansion and Savage Land, I think the game developmental dollars Gaz has would best be served via a Candy Crush/Bejeweled App- imagine switching an X-Men symbol with a Spider-Man symbol to clear a row...maybe with squaddie battle graphics. This would certainly bring more players to the browser game especially if there are cross-platform awards (e.g. beat this level win a boost/exclusive sidekick/exclusive hero). A FTP App with MTX purchases could stand alone as a revenue driver plus give SHSO players a mobile fix. The awards could be repaints- much like the defunct PCG- and thus VERY cheap to develop. Then Gaz would have the necessary nest egg to develop new zones- especially the X-Mansion and Savage Land to grow the browser game, a Card App, and a story mode.


I really want a card game app to come out that synchs both browser and tablet data, if they changed the card game a bit they might have a successful app! I must not be the only person waiting for a good card game/app to come out I have searched for hearthstone but there wasn't any. Also doing card quests on long subway rides seems very enjoyable

----------


## Pyrebomb

Original Doom is on sale today, for everyone who has been wanting to snatch him up.

They also snuck in the mini spidey sidekicks for early access!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Yup, saw the mini-spideys and bought Doom. And the GotG bundle is gone!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Yup, saw the mini-spideys and bought Doom. And the GotG bundle is gone!


We'll probably get the first hero, today. They usually come out on Thursdays.

And ugh. No badges for the spideys. I want to run around with a baby Spider-ham because he's cute. But if he's just a vanity sidekick... *sigh* At least they upped my squad level a bit.

Edit: And his icon is still a WIP placeholder. No love for Peter Porker.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Speaking about the card game, I've been having some issue lately where whenever I get an invite from someone it get's stuck on the 'waiting for other player' screen. Also whenever I loose at a card quest (which is basically the only thing I can do regarding cards right now) the screen which gives you hints on how to beat the boss doesn't load properly and I'm basically stuck without any other option other than to reload the page. I've sent a ticket already but want to know if this has been an issue with anyone else.
> 
> As for CUG's idea, I'd love to get some new zone. I remember those sketches of Wakanda and the Savage Lands that where released back when the game was less than a year old. If I had to pick a zone, though, I'd love to see an X-Mansion zone. Would be a better fit for all of the Brotherhood villains than Villainville, imo. As far as the money to finance it I think Spy basically said it, an app would help boost both the popularity & revenue Gaz and SHSO get. Especially if it gave out exclusive rewards such as special sidekicks, cards or heroes.


An app sounds cool. 
I would say either the Arcade Games could be possible apps, or even the Card Game could be an app.
I don't know what else they would put into an app.

----------


## Raven

I'd like to see the entire game ported to iOS and Android, with it's fairly basic interface and controls it'd be a perfect fit for tablet gaming, and possibly open the game up to an additional audience and revenue stream.

And on zones, if it's such a massive investment that would be to the detriment of other development then I'd vote more in favour of a limited implementation the way that Dr Strange's Santum Santorum is added to the Bugle zone at Halloween - Maybe Stark Tower or Avengers mansion could be incorporated into the Baxter zone etc.

----------


## spidavenger

> I'd like to see the entire game ported to iOS and Android, with it's fairly basic interface and controls it'd be a perfect fit for tablet gaming, and possibly open the game up to an additional audience and revenue stream.
> 
> And on zones, if it's such a massive investment that would be to the detriment of other development then I'd vote more in favour of a limited implementation the way that Dr Strange's Santum Santorum is added to the Bugle zone at Halloween - Maybe Stark Tower or Avengers mansion could be incorporated into the Baxter zone etc.


Even if it is smaller things. I will take that over nothing. I would like them to be permanent fixtures if possible, because we know they can change the scenery during different parts of the year. :Smile:

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> Original Doom is on sale today, for everyone who has been wanting to snatch him up.
> 
> They also snuck in the mini spidey sidekicks for early access!


Mini spidey sidekicks... Now I know where the next several thousand fractals I'm collecting are going to go.

----------


## Charles LePage

Now that Google has made a 64-bit Chrome browser available for download, will Unity issue a stable 64-bit version of their own?

----------


## sylvestro1299

Soo the maintenance begins anybody know if its a update or not?

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> Soo the maintenance begins anybody know if its a update or not?



Update. They said it on FB.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> Soo the maintenance begins anybody know if its a update or not?


Grooooooooot!!

----------


## Ace

> Grooooooooot!!


Enter Guardians of the Galaxy.

----------


## censorship

I keep getting Unity blackouts on any Chromium build, but time to clear the cache and try Chrome 64-bit after this update.


I'd be all right with sidekicks without badges if collecting a set of them gave you a bonus. Minor speed boost or an extra two damage per attack or gain access to a "Craft All of This Item" button. That's more of an incentive to me than getting a sidekick, crafting both badges, and then never using that sidekick ever again.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I keep getting Unity blackouts on any Chromium build, but time to clear the cache and try Chrome 64-bit after this update.


Do you have the beta 64-bit Unity installed?

----------


## censorship

> Do you have the beta 64-bit Unity installed?



I got 64-bit to work on one of the Firefox browsers (I think Pale Moon) but it kept giving me a fatal content error in Villainville.
You install the x86 Unity first, then the x64 bit on top of that. Unless x64 can stand alone now. I don't know. I'll be trying lots of things over the next few days, but I usually still get blackouts on Chrome/Chromium even with x86 browsers.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Looking for something to do while waiting for Groot? 4 out of 5 dentists recommend reading our "Most Wanted" thread. Especially, since I just updated it with a Top 10 (or so) "W" characters List. That 5th dentist? Pretty sure he's a Nazi.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Look who is coming.

----------


## VictorVonModok

> Look who is coming.


Edward Scissorhands?

----------


## Ace

> Edward Scissorhands?


Lol, seems legit.

----------


## Megatron

How much XP does crimson mimic provide?

----------


## eagle1604

> How much XP does crimson mimic provide?


5 xp per minute.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Hey fellow CBRites!

Our friend Eric "Eats Snacks" (from Gaz) needs thoughful questions to be answered for a new "Squad Time" segment. He's taking them on the official FB page. If you do NOT have FB and want me to deliver a question, please post it on here. 

Thanks,
Spy

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Edward Scissorhands?


His legs are too big!

----------


## eagle1604

> Hey fellow CBRites!
> 
> Our friend Eric "Eats Snacks" (from Gaz) needs thoughful questions to be answered for a new "Squad Time" segment. He's taking them on the official FB page. If you do NOT have FB and want me to deliver a question, please post it on here. 
> 
> Thanks,
> Spy


Is X23 coming to the game. She is an X-Force member and was one of the top ten on your list so please ask him this and If they will ever add Kate Bishop? please ask him these two questions.  :Smile:

----------


## eagle1604

> Hey fellow CBRites!
> 
> Our friend Eric "Eats Snacks" (from Gaz) needs thoughful questions to be answered for a new "Squad Time" segment. He's taking them on the official FB page. If you do NOT have FB and want me to deliver a question, please post it on here. 
> 
> Thanks,
> Spy


Is X23 coming to the game. She is an X-Force member and was one of the top ten on your list so please ask him this and If they will ever add Kate Bishop? please ask him these two questions.  :Smile:

----------


## eagle1604

Oops double posted. :/

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Is X23 coming to the game. She is an X-Force member and was one of the top ten on your list so please ask him this and If they will ever add Kate Bishop? please ask him these two questions.


Thoughful questions do not include _specific_ hero questions. Both of them belong in SHSO, though.



Star Lord looks amazing.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Actually you triple posted but no worries all of us sometimes do it.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Sorry for the Double Post Groot is 5000 Fractals and 500 Gold along with 500 fractals and 50 gold for his badge and is early access.
EDIT: Mini Black Suit Spider-Man sidekick is craftable the rest of the spider-men sidekicks are fractals and there badges are all craftable

----------


## eagle1604

Okay... How about you ask them if they will add a story mode sometime. :Smile: 

I want both Star Lord and Gamora.  :Cool:

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Games back up, Groot and Spider-Man sidekicks.

----------


## Ace

Can't wait for Star-Lord to get released.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Sorry for the Double Post Groot is 5000 Fractals and 500 Gold along with 500 fractals and 50 gold for his badge and is early access.
> EDIT: Mini Black Suit Spider-Man sidekick is craftable the rest of the spider-men sidekicks are fractals and there badges are all craftable





> Games back up, Groot and Spider-Man sidekicks.


Heard a rumor about a health potion...can someone confirm this?

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Heard a rumor about a health potion...can someone confirm this?


Yes there is now a health potion for 10 gold or 100 fractals which boosts health in missions for 60 minutes

----------


## eagle1604

Health Potions!!! Awesome  :Smile:

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Galactic XP Weekend Event! Aug 29th-Sep 1st

----------


## Wombat Janitor

Hey guys, can you add me to the team list? Thanks

Wombat Janitor

----------


## Neutronium Hunter Ferret

Looks cool can anyone maybe tell me what groot costs please??

----------


## Neutronium Hunter Ferret

please tell me his not members only because if his not I will be able to buy him when he goes off early Access :Big Grin:

----------


## Wombat Janitor

> Oh please tell me his not members only because if his not I will be able to buy him when he goes off early Access


There'd be no early access if he was agents only. Logically speaking there'd be no difference between early and normal access if he were an agent only hero.

----------


## Ace

> Oh please tell me his not members only because if his not I will be able to buy him when he goes off early Access


He's 5000 fractals or 500 gold and he's not members only.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Oh please tell me his not members only because if his not I will be able to buy him when he goes off early Access


He probably isn't Agents Only because the non-agents were able to but the bundle as well.

----------


## Neutronium Hunter Ferret

> He's 5000 fractals or 500 gold and he's not members only.


Thanks Now I think I am going to buy him when he goes off
 :Wink:

----------


## eagle1604

Spy is there anything new in the code???

Maybe X23 ?

----------


## Neutronium Hunter Ferret

> He probably isn't Agents Only because the non-agents were able to but the bundle as well.


I think that is true but you never know that might be why the bundle cost just GOLD because some of them might be agents only

----------


## magenta

> Spy is there anything new in the code???
> 
> Maybe X23 ?


Yeah, Spy, tell us RIGHT NOW! Come on, it's everything. Catch your magic moment. Do it right here and now.

----------


## Ace

Groot...Groot everywhere...

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> Yeah, Spy, tell us RIGHT NOW! Come on, it's everything. Catch your magic moment. Do it right here and now.


I'm getting a sense of humor off of this, as well as a sense of wanting to slap you. 
You clever devil.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Hey guys, can you add me to the team list? Thanks
> 
> Wombat Janitor


Another veteran officially returns!!! Welcome back Wombat!!!

----------


## VictorVonModok

Has anyone else noticed that Groot does not appear to have any voice emotes?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hey guys, can you add me to the team list? Thanks
> 
> Wombat Janitor


Welcome back, Wombat Janitor! Saw you in game last night!




> Spy is there anything new in the code???
> 
> Maybe X23 ?


Good gravy, I'm still DLing files. Going to take all weekend to sniff it out.




> Yeah, Spy, tell us RIGHT NOW! Come on, it's everything. Catch your magic moment. Do it right here and now.


<laughs> it looks like Gaz recoded a bunch of stuff...a lot of minor tweaks. It's going to be a bear to make sense of it all. I found it odd that RR wasn't added to the expandedtooltip file, or the hud files.

----------


## censorship

He definitely has a few bugs...

----------


## Ace

> Has anyone else noticed that Groot does not appear to have any voice emotes?


Maybe parts of your game are still downloading?

----------


## VictorVonModok

> Maybe parts of your game are still downloading?


Hmm. Is there a way to see if you are still downloading?

----------


## spideyman

> I got 64-bit to work on one of the Firefox browsers (I think Pale Moon) but it kept giving me a fatal content error in Villainville.
> You install the x86 Unity first, then the x64 bit on top of that. Unless x64 can stand alone now. I don't know. I'll be trying lots of things over the next few days, but I usually still get blackouts on Chrome/Chromium even with x86 browsers.


Yea I get the blackouts from time to time on Chrome as well.  I just right click on the black screen then choose inspect element then close it.  That usually clears it for me.

----------


## Maven

> Has anyone else noticed that Groot does not appear to have any voice emotes?


*raises her hand* Yep. Just about 95-98% of Groot's attacks are silent, and on at least his second Power Attack, he looks like he should be saying something (very much more than likely "I AM GROOT!!"). But otherwise, Groot is most certainly as fun as he looked and I figured, and that Hero-Up with its range will be a beast when he is badge-MAXed out.

----------


## Ace

> Hmm. Is there a way to see if you are still downloading?


Try to play a card game. Click on it from the drop down menu.
Edit: Well seems like it had nothing to do with the downloading, since it's happening to other people.

----------


## VictorVonModok

> Try to play a card game. Click on it from the drop down menu.
> Edit: Well seems like it had nothing to do with the downloading, since it's happening to other people.


Thanks. Still says I need to load Headquarters and Card Game. It actually appears I have no voice emotes in the game at all at the moment.

----------


## Ace

> Thanks. Still says I need to load Headquarters and Card Game. It actually appears I have no voice emotes in the game at all at the moment.


Yea, when the game's still downloading voice emotes don't work (well for me at least). It seems even though that's the case, Groot will still have those issues even after the downloading is complete.

----------


## sylvestro1299

okay they updated falcon exo 7s second power attack it lasts a bit longer and the health boost potion has a 20% boost

----------


## CenturianSpy

looks like they added a new craftable sidekick and all the Mini Spidey badges, too!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Bought all the Spider-Man sidekicks, drained me 10,000 fractals. The only one I don't have is Black Suit Spider-Man and that's because I don't have the right crafting items right now. Good thing about buying all the sidekicks is that it raised my level to 1606.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

There is a new "health boost" potion in the shop too. Good update!

----------


## spidavenger

> Hey guys, can you add me to the team list? Thanks
> 
> Wombat Janitor


Welcome back buddy!

*CUG*

----------


## spideyman

> looks like they added a new craftable sidekick and all the Mini Spidey badges, too!


Good to hear finally can complete my Destiny Achievement.

----------


## sylvestro1299

I cant believe i crafted black suit spidey! He was more expensive than FFF and he doesnt have great abilities! Oh well

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I cant believe i crafted black suit spidey! He was more expensive than FFF and he doesnt have great abilities! Oh well


More expensive? I just used my ridiculous amount of spare crafting parts to get him and ALL of the other mini-Spideys' badges.

----------


## Carmaicol

Yeah, none of them had great abilities outside missions. For that amount of crafts he should be able to take pictures of a boss non-stop like a paparazi.

----------


## Ace

Awesome! Agent Venom now says something when he goes into the water, touches an object and sits down.
Edit: He also now says something when finishing a mission and he has a different laugh now, I preferred his first laugh though.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

It's nice to use Groot's HU when Impy grows and stomps on the ground, giving him a dose of his own medicine. Can't wait to try it on Loki next.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> It's nice to use Groot's HU when Impy grows and stomps on the ground, giving him a dose of his own medicine. Can't wait to try it on Loki next.


I do that with Dr. Strange and bosses, if I remember correctly his 3rd power up is better than his HU and we get to see him grow and stomp!

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Galactic XP Weekend Event! Aug 29th-Sep 1st


Details please my good Sir?

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Details please my good Sir?


I think I just guessed it, 1 new Guardian released each one of those days?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Details please my good Sir?


XP Weekends are when selected Heroes gets bonus XP on missions and other things when you play as them.
Based on the homepage, the selected heroes are:
Groot
Nova
Ms. Marvel
Dark Surfer
Silver Surfer
Captain Marvel
Thanos

If you play as any of those heroes during the weekend, they get bonus XP automatically.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Sorry for the Double Post Groot is 5000 Fractals and 500 Gold along with 500 fractals and 50 gold for his badge and is early access.
> EDIT: Mini Black Suit Spider-Man sidekick is craftable the rest of the spider-men sidekicks are fractals and there badges are all craftable


Yay! New craftables. They weren't there earlier.




> Groot...Groot everywhere...


Hahaha! That is insane!




> He definitely has a few bugs...


He is protesting the massacre of his brethren for the frivolous purpose of comfy chairs.




> *raises her hand* Yep. Just about 95-98% of Groot's attacks are silent, and on at least his second Power Attack, he looks like he should be saying something (very much more than likely "I AM GROOT!!"). But otherwise, Groot is most certainly as fun as he looked and I figured, and that Hero-Up with its range will be a beast when he is badge-MAXed out.


Well, if Agent Venom got voice upgrades, hopefully Groot's will come out eventually...

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Well, if Agent Venom got voice upgrades, hopefully Groot's will come out eventually...


Eric or someone else from Gaz posted this solution:

"If you have a problem hearing Groot's SFX and VO you need to clear cache and redownload the game files  Clear Cache HERE: http://webplayer.unity3d.com/setup/"

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Eric or someone else from Gaz posted this solution:
> 
> "If you have a problem hearing Groot's SFX and VO you need to clear cache and redownload the game files  Clear Cache HERE: http://webplayer.unity3d.com/setup/"


Was just about to say! I downloaded the game files before going in, and while it lagged a bit before catching up, my giant tree-man is "I-Am-Grooting" all over the place. Love how pleased he sounds splashing about in water.

On the subject of things NOT working, it seems all character medallions have been reverted back to the WIP icon.

----------


## Raven

> On the subject of things NOT working, it seems all character medallions have been reverted back to the WIP icon.


Gaz updates are like two steps forwards, one step back - they seem to frequently result in something that was previous working getting broken.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Was just about to say! *I downloaded the game files before going in*, and while it lagged a bit before catching up, my giant tree-man is "I-Am-Grooting" all over the place. Love how pleased he sounds splashing about in water.


That's my M.O. too, the 90 minutewait was worth it. Great minds think alike lol.



> On the subject of things NOT working, it seems all character medallions have been reverted back to the WIP icon.


Eh, I complained that Johnny Storm's medallion looks untidy with extra white pixels above the head. Thought they'd clean it up this update, but sadly no.

----------


## spidavenger

Thanks everyone for helping me with destiny's solo conquest. It is now completed. :Smile: 

*CUG*

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Thanks everyone for helping me with destiny's solo conquest. It is now completed.
> 
> *CUG*


Don't u love the free supply of missions?

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Magneto is Todays Hero Sale he is 4000 fractals and 400 gold.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

So it's the playable villains theme now? Who should the third be tomorrow? I hope Abomination or Taskmaster or Impossible Man.

Edit: I just saw Venusian Iguana Hat as Invisible Woman running in Asgard with a speed boost and Mini FFF. When I hide in Asgard I go to the top of the roof of the front house then drop down to the ledge because the house doesn't then become transparent unlike if I hide behind it at the ground.

----------


## eagle1604

Does anyone else think Spider Man Noir is coming on Sunday???

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Does anyone else think Spider Man Noir is coming on Sunday???


Probably not but we can hope.

----------


## Megatron

> Does anyone else think Spider Man Noir is coming on Sunday???


Hopefully not.

----------


## spidavenger

> Don't u love the free supply of missions?


I wish I had known that before I bought them all. I heard about it after the fact. :Frown:

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> I wish I had known that before I bought them all. I heard about it after the fact.


I know how it feels, although I only bought some  :Frown: 

On another note, Armored Daredevil has so much potential but his basic chain is sooo bad, I leveled mine (11) basically with mega collect. Hopefully they update his animations as well.

----------


## eagle1604

> Hopefully not.


 Why not. I really want him.  :Frown:

----------


## spidavenger

> I know how it feels, although I only bought some 
> 
> On another note, Armored Daredevil has so much potential but his basic chain is sooo bad, I leveled mine (11) basically with mega collect. Hopefully they update his animations as well.


I have to agree with you because regular Daredevil is a beast compared to him. :Smile:

----------


## spidavenger

> I wanted to remind everyone we have a team picture next week. Spy and myself cordially invite old and new members to join us in this celebration. Pick your signature hero. Please listen to my instructions because these pictures can become chaotic at times, especially when it comes to non team interference.
> 
> If there are other people besides our team there, please ignore them and be very still at the time of the picture. We can't control what happens with other people, but it will go smoothly.
> 
> I'm helping Spy with this because I know how it is to get a group of people together for pictures or events. It can be tough. 
> 
> If we can be very still starting 5 minutes before the picture, it would help us tremendously. Please do not chat 5 minutes before the picture, otherwise it will not be a clear picture.
> 
> We thank you for your corporation.
> ...


Hey guys! This is a reminder that we have a team picture tomorrow night. Spy and Virgo will be taking the pictures. Please everyone be on time, five minutes before the picture is taken.

Please re-read the instructions above for the picture. The only chatting in that brief five minutes should be between me and Virgo.

If we follow these instructions the picture should go smoothly.

We hope you have fun, and we will see you there.

Thanks,

*CUG*

PS No medallions, titles or sidekicks in the picture, please!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I got a sucky development on the weekend, our office was assigned to take a "personality" whatever exam for employees on Sunday, 2 hours before the photo-op! I hope it will be quick because I plan to have my laptop and mobile wifi with me and ready.

CUG and Spy, if anyone will show up as Wasp or Ant-Man, maybe they can be allowed to tale growth potions so that they can be more easily seen. I'll be the Human Torch.

----------


## spidavenger

> I got a sucky development on the weekend, our office was assigned to take a "personality" whatever exam for employees on Sunday, 2 hours before the photo-op! I hope it will be quick because I plan to have my laptop and mobile wifi with me and ready.
> 
> CUG and Spy, if anyone will show up as Wasp or Ant-Man, maybe they can be allowed to tale growth potions so that they can be more easily seen. I'll be the Human Torch.


Poses and stuff like that don't concern me. We just don't won't the medallions, titles and sidekicks. It will clutter the photo. We may try a photo in the future with the other things, but for the team picture, just the standard poses, and if there is a antman and wasp, I'm not opposed to them, making themselves visible. :Smile:

----------


## roneers

> Poses and stuff like that don't concern me. We just don't won't the medallions, titles and sidekicks. It will clutter the photo. We may try a photo in the future with the other things, but for the team picture, just the standard poses, and if there is a antman and wasp, I'm not opposed to them, making themselves visible.


Still find it a pity i just can't participate. 4 in the night for me.

on the other hand. If I play unfriendly neighbourhood spidermen non crisis as Sabretooth (solo)
I can't get further then the first group of moloids in the second stage.
Not that I get killed (only think of it) but because there won't be any more enemies spawned which results in me getting stuck behind gas
Do you have that too?

----------


## spidavenger

> Still find it a pity i just can't participate. 4 in the night for me.
> 
> on the other hand. If I play unfriendly neighbourhood spidermen non crisis as Sabretooth (solo)
> I can't get further then the first group of moloids in the second stage.
> Not that I get killed (only think of it) but because there won't be any more enemies spawned which results in me getting stuck behind gas
> Do you have that too?


Yes, I hate that, but every photo we ever had, someone couldn't make it. I've even missed some myself.

Like Spy told you, we will do photos at different times, because it is impossible for some to make this photo, especially overseas, but don't worry, you will get to be in one. :Smile:

----------


## eagle1604

> He definitely has a few bugs...


He does not want to sit on the chair because it is made out of wood from tree`s LOL  :Smile:

----------


## spidavenger

> He does not want to sit on the chair because it is made out of wood from tree`s LOL


Wow, that is hilarious! :Smile:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Hey guys! This is a reminder that we have a team picture tomorrow night. Spy and Virgo will be taking the pictures. Please everyone be on time, five minutes before the picture is taken.
> 
> Please re-read the instructions above for the picture. The only chatting in that brief five minutes should be between me and Virgo.
> 
> If we follow these instructions the picture should go smoothly.
> 
> We hope you have fun, and we will see you there.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


Sheesh this sounds like graduation from middle school  :Stick Out Tongue:  , I think I might be cable!

----------


## spidavenger

> Sheesh this sounds like graduation from middle school  , I think I might be cable!


HaHa, that is funny! Trust me, from past experience it is always good to have a plan and be prepared, because if you don't it is nothing but chaos. :Smile:

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Good to hear finally can complete my Destiny Achievement.


Woo Hoo!! Me T00!

----------


## spidavenger

> Woo Hoo!! Me T00!


Me Three!!! :Smile:

----------


## Maven

> Me Three!!!


Me (Fantastic) Four!!!! 

(You know good and well I absolutely couldn't resist.  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## spidavenger

> Me (Fantastic) Four!!!! 
> 
> (You know good and well I absolutely couldn't resist.  )


Wow, you timed that perfect, didn't you, LOL? :Smile:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Me (Fantastic) Four!!!! 
> 
> (You know good and well I absolutely couldn't resist.  )


It was you or ravin who would say that! Looks like u took the spot  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Carmaicol

> On another note, Armored Daredevil has so much potential but his basic chain is sooo bad, I leveled mine (11) basically with mega collect. Hopefully they update his animations as well.


Somehow I max him (lev 20), I haven't found a way to play him right, 3 missions and bench for him. Same for Green Goblin and Sasquash.

----------


## eagle1604

Is Armoured Daredevil Really that bad because I wanted to complete my collection of Daredevil`s and Elektra`s someday.  :Smile:

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Why not. I really want him.





> Hey guys! This is a reminder that we have a team picture tomorrow night. Spy and Virgo will be taking the pictures. Please everyone be on time, five minutes before the picture is taken.
> 
> Please re-read the instructions above for the picture. The only chatting in that brief five minutes should be between me and Virgo.
> 
> If we follow these instructions the picture should go smoothly.
> 
> We hope you have fun, and we will see you there.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


Armored Daredevil isn't that bad, his chain attacks are a bit slow though. Also, just realised that not going to be here for the picture.  :Frown:

----------


## spidavenger

> Armored Daredevil isn't that bad, his chain attacks are a bit slow though. Also, just realised that not going to be here for the picture.


Wow, that is a bummer! Maybe you can be in the next one. :Smile: 

PS I've talked to two other members that can't make it. This happens every team picture, we've ever had. It is next to impossible to get the whole team together, because the team is from all different parts of the world and everyone's schedule is so different.

----------


## Carmaicol

I still had an old group photo from a couple of years ago:



Always someone close their eyes :P

----------


## spidavenger

> I still had an old group photo from a couple of years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> Always someone close their eyes :P


Good Times my friend, good times! :Smile:

----------


## magenta

I liked the flash mobs better than the team pictures myself:

----------


## spidavenger

> I liked the flash mobs better than the team pictures myself:


I'm sure they were fun, I just never could go to one because of my work schedule, LOL. :Smile:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I liked the flash mobs better than the team pictures myself:





> I'm sure they were fun, I just never could go to one because of my work schedule, LOL.


No reason why we couldn't have one right after the team pic...Flying, climbing or running around Baxter with a bunch of other same heroes would be fun.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

I got Mini Ends of the Earth Spider-Man from a Ultronic Box

----------


## spidavenger

> No reason why we couldn't have one right after the team pic...Flying, climbing or running around Baxter with a bunch of other same heroes would be fun.


OK, how about silver surfers shooting off the Baxter Building. Line them up on those four green flying spaces and launch them like scud missles. :Smile:

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Okay guys A Labor Day sale is going on in SHSO and you get 20% off all member ship options and +10% Extra gold I think Im gonna be purchasing a 1 month member ship today or tomorrow cause of it

----------


## spideyman

> I got Mini Ends of the Earth Spider-Man from a Ultronic Box


Thanks for posting that I was just going to ask that question.  I saw someone with him today.

----------


## spidavenger

> I got Mini Ends of the Earth Spider-Man from a Ultronic Box


Congratulations! :Smile:

----------


## spidavenger

*NEWS FLASH:* In honor of my first flash mob, we will have a *SILVER SURFER FLASH MOB* after the picture.

As soon as we get done with the picture, head over to the daily bugle.

Go to the front road. Wait till our picture takers get there. When you hear me say, "Strike a Pose", go to your scared emote. Then we will do the a surfer dance for a second picture.

This will be a blast!

Thanks Magenta and Spy for mentioning this.

*CUG*

----------


## cpinheir

Here's a game tip I'd like to share...I just found out about it myself, and some of you may already know about it, but some may not:

When fighting those bosses that occasionally jump up out of reach momentarily (Green Goblin & Annihilus, for example), if you move up close to them when they jump up, then jump up yourself and click on them while you are airborne, you can start attacking them *while* they are still airborne, and your attack will continue even after you've hit the ground again.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> *NEWS FLASH:* As soon as we get done with the picture, head over to the daily bugle.
> 
> *CUG*


Why change Zones?

----------


## spidavenger

> Here's a game tip I'd like to share...I just found out about it myself, and some of you may already know about it, but some may not:
> 
> When fighting those bosses that occasionally jump up out of reach momentarily (Green Goblin & Annihilus, for example), if you move up close to them when they jump up, then jump up yourself and click on them while you are airborne, you can start attacking them *while* they are still airborne, and your attack will continue even after you've hit the ground again.


Thanks buddy! I found that out by accident, when I was learning how to fight these bosses, especially the survival and crisis missions. This is a great tip! Thanks for sharing. :Smile:

----------


## spidavenger

> Why change Zones?


We don't necessarily have to, but I know that the Baxter Building gets crazy with outer distractions when we have had these events in the past. I guess we can play it by ear, and see how the picture goes and decide at the time. 

What do you think?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> We don't necessarily have to, but I know that the Baxter Building gets crazy with outer distractions when we have had these events in the past. I guess we can play it by ear, and see how the picture goes and decide at the time. 
> 
> What do you think?


Stay in zone. Many places to fly including the rocket pad. AND maybe a dance party over at Johnny's?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Here's a game tip I'd like to share...I just found out about it myself, and some of you may already know about it, but some may not:
> 
> When fighting those bosses that occasionally jump up out of reach momentarily (Green Goblin & Annihilus, for example), if you move up close to them when they jump up, then jump up yourself and click on them while you are airborne, you can start attacking them *while* they are still airborne, and your attack will continue even after you've hit the ground again.


Also heroes like nightcrawler and avengers hulk can hit them without jumping as a regular combo

----------


## spidavenger

> Stay in zone. Many places to fly including the rocket pad. AND maybe a dance party over at Johnny's?


Ok, sounds good! :Smile:

----------


## cpinheir

> Also heroes like nightcrawler and avengers hulk can hit them without jumping as a regular combo


I didn't know that, thanks for sharing!

----------


## CenturianSpy

I'm glad they fixed the Ach. tracking bug...makes them MUCH easier.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

They also fixed the falling through the zone after defeating Impy. Yay!

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

What is up with everyone's medallions being a WIP? Do I need to re download my game files?

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> What is up with everyone's medallions being a WIP? Do I need to re download my game files?


Yes I had to redownload, it took me 50 minutes to redownload but it solved the problem.

----------


## Carmaicol

> I'm glad they fixed the Ach. tracking bug...makes them MUCH easier.


Still doing 10 missions with each character, Spy?

By my counts, there's 69 missions and the last challenge is for 75. I don't plan to do 150 times most of the crisis misions and the ones that lag (lizard, venom, onslaught, etc), so, I'm doing a chart to finish the "first" 50 with each character and hope for another 25 easier missions.

I´m not going for "The Perfectionist" anyway.

----------


## eagle1604

Does anyone have the newsletter yet . If so could they please post it...

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I', subscribed to the newsletter, but I never get them....
----




> I liked the flash mobs better than the team pictures myself:


See that Emma Frost right there? That was me. I didn't have Iceman at the time, so I used Emma Frost and ran while she was in Diamond/"Ice" form.
Lol. I blended in tho!

----------


## Carmaicol

> Does anyone have the newsletter yet . If so could they please post it...


New code: GRTLVLP

Newsletter: I AM GROOT!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Does anyone else think Spider Man Noir is coming on Sunday???


My bet is they'll put all the sale heroes up for sale again.




> Hey guys! This is a reminder that we have a team picture tomorrow night. Spy and Virgo will be taking the pictures. Please everyone be on time, five minutes before the picture is taken.
> 
> Please re-read the instructions above for the picture. The only chatting in that brief five minutes should be between me and Virgo.
> 
> If we follow these instructions the picture should go smoothly.
> 
> We hope you have fun, and we will see you there.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


When should we get rid of our titles and medallions? Sidekicks go away immediately, but I've noticed a lot of lag on the other two. I'd suggest people take them off at least an hour before the photo just in case.

----------


## Megatron

> I know how it feels, although I only bought some


Same here.  I hope they add more to the solo conquest such as a crisis version.

----------


## Megatron

> Why not. I really want him.


Making him 4K fractals would make a lot of people who spent much more on him pretty mad.  I think if he ever goes on sale, he shoulf be 15 or 20 K ish or be gold/members only.

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## spidavenger

> My bet is they'll put all the sale heroes up for sale again.
> 
> 
> 
> When should we get rid of our titles and medallions? Sidekicks go away immediately, but I've noticed a lot of lag on the other two. I'd suggest people take them off at least an hour before the photo just in case.


You are probably right about that. I will repost in the morning.

Thanks,

*CUG*

----------


## Pyrebomb

Check out my amazing selection of medallions!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Check out my amazing selection of medallions!


Am i the only one who doesnt buy medallions?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Am i the only one who doesnt buy medallions?


Nope, I buy a few, but I haven't bought any since my Storm Medallion.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

If I overanalyze the game, the Mini-Spidey sidekicks are downright creepy. I mean, are they actual miniaturized humans? Jackal's mini-clones? With the Mini-Iron Men I can easily imagine there are LMDs inside the armor.

Just a stray thought  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ace

> Am i the only one who doesnt buy medallions?


Nah bro, you're not the only one; I don't either.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Sheesh, guys. I was just joking over the WIP bug. No need to get all serious about it. =P

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Sheesh, guys. I was just joking over the WIP bug. No need to get all serious about it. =P


Yeah who knew u had that many favorite heroes  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Yeah who knew u had that many favorite heroes


LOL. I actually do have all of the hero medallions. But that's because I'm one of those horribly obsessive people who has to own one of EVERY game item. (I'm also fairly indecisive, so it might change from week to week.) =P

----------


## sylvestro1299

> LOL. I actually do have all of the hero medallions. But that's because I'm one of those horribly obsessive people who has to own one of EVERY game item. (I'm also fairly indecisive, so it might change from week to week.) =P


Well not having dark justice cards must be tearing you apart then lol?

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Well not having dark justice cards must be tearing you apart then lol?


Some day they will be mine, one way or another! I already have 14. I'm working diligently on card quests, and the only booster pack card I don't have at least one copy of is Super-Skrull's "Morphing and Torching."

I'd probably have all of the card quests done already if those Impy and Token Master achievements weren't distracting me! But I _will_ get my Dark Justice and unreleased quest cards. It just might take a few thousand boxes!

I'm also working on getting four of every booster pack card. Just because filling out those collection sheets Spy posted brings me a childlike glee. Takes me back to when I was 9-years-old and obsessively collecting Power Ranger and Spider-Man cards and stickers. Speaking of which, are collectible sticker books still a thing? I had so many back in the 90's but I don't think I've seen them in ages. I'm pretty sure I completed this one and a few other MMPR books. If I knew where I put them, I'd love to have JDF sign them at a con.

----------


## eagle1604

How long till the group  shot gets taken????

----------


## Pyrebomb

> How long till the group  shot gets taken????


19 hours and 40 minutes. =P

----------


## Wombat Janitor

Will the developers please consider tossing the unreleased Dark Justice and quest cards into a booster set, name it "The Lost Cards," and enjoy taking my money/fractals? They could charge 4,000 fractals per booster pack and I'd buy them.

----------


## eagle1604

> 19 hours and 40 minutes. =P


Thank you !!!

----------


## Pyrebomb

Taskmaster is the final sale squaddie!

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Taskmaster is the final sale squaddie!


How is he the final sale there is still 1 more day left in august and I thought there was a hero every day of august from august 1st to 31st

----------


## Pyrebomb

> How is he the final sale there is still 1 more day left in august and I thought there was a hero every day of august from august 1st to 31st


We've now had 3 heroes (or villains) from each category. Given that the last time Gaz did a hero-of-the-day sale, they used the final day as a "last chance" where they put all previous sale squaddies on sale one last time, I think it's fairly safe to assume that is what will happen on our remaining day.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> We've now had 3 heroes (or villains) from each category. Given that the last time Gaz did a hero-of-the-day sale, they used the final day as a "last chance" where they put all previous sale squaddies on sale one last time, I think it's fairly safe to assume that is what will happen on our remaining day.


Oh thank you for that information I may pick up ghost rider then if they reput everyone on sale for a last chance sale.

----------


## Megatron

I thought these heroes would make it (and I didn't buy much in wait of them): Superior Spiderman, Mystique, Lizard/Abomination.  They were such good, mostly new heroes that won't go on sale for a long time but it seems people preferred button mashing most of their choices.

----------


## spidavenger

*TIME: 10:00 PM EST       WHERE: TOP OF BAXTER BUILDING

*Please have all titles, medallions and sidekicks off of your character an hour before the picture, in case the games has issues.

Please be there 5 minutes before the picture is taken.

Please be still and please do chat at this time.

I will let you know when the pictures have been taken.

Feel free to take some yourself, in case the others didn't come out alright.

As soon as I know the pictures were taken, immediately go to Johnny's Dancing Club and get in line for the silver surfer flash mob picture.

Go to your dancing emote and as soon as they are ready to take the picture, I will let you know.

Have your dancing emote ready to go on your silver surfer character.

After that feel free to friend me or other members!

Me and Spy hope to see you there! :Smile: 

*CUG*

PS Those of you who couldn't make it, we are sorry but there will be other flash mobs and team pictures in the future at different days and times, so don't worry.

I wish we could all be there, but it is impossible because everyone lives in different parts of the world as well as time zones.

----------


## censorship



----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> *TIME: 10:00 PM EST
> 
> *Please have all titles, medallions and sidekicks off of your character an hour before the picture, in case the games has issues.
> 
> Please be there 5 minutes before the picture is taken.
> 
> Please be still and please do chat at this time.
> 
> I will let you know when the pictures have been taken.
> ...


Um 10:00 EST has already past :P

----------


## spidavenger

> Um 10:00 EST has already past :P


Tonight is the picture, not this morning, because I'm at work. I couldn't have been there if it was this morning. :Smile:

----------


## spideyman

> 


That is what I call a beast sidekick used him to defeat Ymir and Sultor in a matter of secs.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> As soon as I know the pictures were taken, immediately go to Johnny's Dancing Club and get in line for the silver surfer flash mob picture.
> 
> Go to your dancing emote and as soon as they are ready to take the picture, I will let you know.
> 
> Have your dancing emote ready to go on your silver surfer character.
> 
> After that feel free to friend me or other members!
> 
> Me and Spy hope to see you there!
> ...


Your Silver Surfer will start dancing by himself once you get to Johnny's Dance Club.

I will be accepting friend requests (if we aren't all ready friends) *fifteen minutes* before 10PM EST. Feel free to friend me and then select "go to friend" so that you'll be on the same server as me.

----------


## spidavenger

> Your Silver Surfer will start dancing by himself once you get to Johnny's Dance Club.
> 
> I will be accepting friend requests (if we aren't all ready friends) *fifteen minutes* before 10PM EST. Feel free to friend me and then select "go to friend" so that you'll be on the same server as me.


OK buddy, we will do that! I'm glad you told me that, I guess I've never noticed it before, about Johnny's Club, LOL. :Smile:

----------


## censorship

He's not a bottom of the barrel prize, either. I still have a lot of unowned sidekicks.

Sometimes I wish it were one Mystery Box with a large pool of prizes. You might even perceive your win percentage as higher on a generic all-included box versus each individual hero box.

----------


## spidavenger

Has anyone got a classic wolverine from a beserker box, yet?

I've open a bunch and have yet to get him.

How do you know for sure a character comes in a certain mystery box?

How do you know what characters come in certain boxes?

----------


## spideyman

Help I have fallen into space!

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Has anyone got a classic wolverine from a beserker box, yet?
> 
> I've open a bunch and have yet to get him.
> 
> How do you know for sure a character comes in a certain mystery box?
> 
> How do you know what characters come in certain boxes?


Someone got him from a beserker box while he was recording a video I usually find out either A, I get heroes from boxes and provide information to others or B, YouTube videos, Certain people are getting certain heroes from certain boxes.

----------


## spidavenger

> Someone got him from a beserker box while he was recording a video I usually find out either A, I get heroes from boxes and provide information to others or B, YouTube videos, Certain people are getting certain heroes from certain boxes.


OK, that is cool! I was just wandering how you all knew that. I guess I'll just have to keep opening them, I guess, LOL. :Smile:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> OK, that is cool! I was just wandering how you all knew that. I guess I'll just have to keep opening them, I guess, LOL.


Have faith I opened at least 70 boxes after I won sabertooth for classic wolvie

----------


## spidavenger

> Have faith I opened at least 70 boxes after I won sabertooth for classic wolvie


Oh I know buddy! It is just annoying working for those fractals all night, and you get a roll of magical toilet paper or your 20th invisibility potion, LOL. :Smile:

----------


## Neutronium Hunter Ferret

Im definetly buying Groot now :Big Grin:

----------


## spidavenger

> Im definetly buying Groot now


He is pretty sweet! I wish he would have sound effects when he becomes a giant.

----------


## sylvestro1299

showed up 5 hours early like you said  :Stick Out Tongue: 

(i know its supposed to be five minutes)

----------


## spidavenger

> showed up 5 hours early like you said 
> 
> (i know its supposed to be five minutes)


That is too funny! :Big Grin:

----------


## Cheatster9000x

OH DAMN.
Am I too late? 
Please tell me the pic hasn't been taken yet.
Also, are duplicate heroes allowed? (I'm going to be picking a random spider-man, and It's most likely going to be a duplicate)

----------


## CenturianSpy

> OH DAMN.
> Am I too late? 
> Please tell me the pic hasn't been taken yet.
> Also, are duplicate heroes allowed? (I'm going to be picking a random spider-man, and It's most likely going to be a duplicate)


it's in just a little over 4 hours...

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> it's in just a little over 4 hours...


You didn't answer my question.
Duplicate heroes? 
Also, may I be added to the CBR list at the first page? My username is Roaming Cosmos Pheasant.

----------


## spidavenger

Will Bombastic Bagman or Spiderham be available tomorrow?

Does anyone know?

They are both retired, if that helps.

----------


## spidavenger

> You didn't answer my question.
> Duplicate heroes? 
> Also, may I be added to the CBR list at the first page? My username is Roaming Cosmos Pheasant.


Yes, that is fine. You can pick whomever your favorite hero or villain is. Be sure to take off your title, medallion and sidekick for the picture. It is only heroes.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> He is pretty sweet! I wish he would have sound effects when he becomes a giant.


*CUG* delete your files here http://webplayer.unity3d.com/setup/ and re-download the game and he will have all his sound effects. I did it for my Groot. He has all his sound now.

----------


## spidavenger

> *CUG* delete your files here http://webplayer.unity3d.com/setup/ and re-download the game and he will have all his sound effects. I did it for my Groot. He has all his sound now.


OK, cool! thanks Mason. I will probably do that tomorrow.

Are you going to be at the team picture/silver surfer flash mob? :Smile:

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> OK, cool! thanks Mason. I will probably do that tomorrow.
> 
> Are you going to be at the team picture/silver surfer flash mob?


If what people are saying is true august 31st is gonna be a last chance sale and they will put every hero that was a one day sale this month all on sale again at the same time and bagman and spider-ham are on that list so maybe Idk.

----------


## spidavenger

> If what people are saying is true august 31st is gonna be a last chance sale and they will put every hero that was a one day sale this month all on sale again at the same time and bagman and spider-ham are on that list so maybe Idk.


OK, thanks buddy! :Smile:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> OK, cool! thanks Mason. I will probably do that tomorrow.
> 
> Are you going to be at the team picture/silver surfer flash mob?


Yes sir, and I just got back from the beach, so I can show off my tan.... :Wink:

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

The picture thing starts at 7 PM PST and 10 pm EST Right? if so I can make it Well ill try to.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

So guys I'm not gonna be able to make the photo  :Frown:  knowing you guys you can just photoshop me in right?

----------


## eagle1604

> If what people are saying is true august 31st is gonna be a last chance sale and they will put every hero that was a one day sale this month all on sale again at the same time and bagman and spider-ham are on that list so maybe Idk.


Still Hoping Noir Spidey will be the last sale hero.  :Smile:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> The picture thing starts at 7 PM PST and 10 pm EST Right? if so I can make it Well ill try to.


Yes. Hope to see you there!

----------


## spidavenger

> Yes sir, and I just got back from the beach, so I can show off my tan....


Cool Beans and Awesome Sauce! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## spidavenger

> So guys I'm not gonna be able to make the photo  knowing you guys you can just photoshop me in right?


Don't worry buddy, there will be more team pictures and flash mobs! :Smile: 




> The picture thing starts at 7 PM PST and 10 pm EST Right? if so I can make it Well ill try to.


Man, I hope you can make it, and yes, those are the correct times as well as 9:00 pm CST for myself! :Smile:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Yes sir, and I just got back from the beach, so I can show off my tan....


So, you gonna use a gold potion for that?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Hoping the test (two hours before 10PM EDT) will be a quick one, supposed to be essay writing, so I can make it!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I thought these heroes would make it (and I didn't buy much in wait of them): Superior Spiderman, Mystique, Lizard/Abomination.  They were such good, mostly new heroes that won't go on sale for a long time but it seems people preferred button mashing most of their choices.


I think the villains category is the only one people _didn't_ screw up. Mystique has been around since I've been playing the game, so she's almost a year old. Not new at all. And you can get her for a discounted price in the mysterious mutants bundle if you are patient. Lizard was not even an option, since he is a boxed hero. Taskmaster has a solid moveset, and is actually newer than anybody you named but Superior Spidey (who I'm not sure was on the villains list at all.) Dr. Doom was a good choice. He's an iconic character, fun to play, and semi-retired, (as in, you can buy him in the Doom bundle but not by himself). And Magneto is Magneto.




> Still Hoping Noir Spidey will be the last sale hero.


He is not going to be. The cheapest anybody got him through world events was probably 10k fractals. And this was back when they were much harder to earn. Not to mention you had to compete aginst other players and often threw tens to hundreds of thousands of fractals away for nothing. It will be at least a year before they make him available again to avoid a shitstorm. And then he will probably be a surprise one-day sale hero like Bombastic Bag-Man and Spider-Ham often are. (And by "sale" I don't mean his price probably will be discounted. Just that he'll be made available.

----------


## Pyrebomb

I just opened my daily mystery boxes for cards and EotE sidekick. (Got him, yay!) But I also got a number of hero badges. Angel, Hawkeye, Tigra, and Dr. Strange. There are only 16 heroes I do not own and they are on this list. Meanwhile, I have a ton of heroes who need badged and only got two of theirs. Not the first time this has happened either. I am _convinced_ the game gives you better odds on badges of heroes you don't own, hoping you'll spend the money on them.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> He is not going to be. The cheapest anybody got him through world events was probably 10k fractals. And this was back when they were much harder to earn. Not to mention you had to compete aginst other players and often threw tens to hundreds of thousands of fractals away for nothing. It will be at least a year before they make him available again to avoid a shitstorm. And then he will probably be a surprise one-day sale hero like Bombastic Bag-Man and Spider-Ham often are. (And by "sale" I don't mean his price probably will be discounted. Just that he'll be made available.


Ahemm close parenthesis! Why do people want noir? anyways i was frankly disappointed when I won him he wasnt worth it at all he has a similar moveset to blacksuit spiderman and his hero up does meh damage! his third power attack doesnt hit everybody in radius! His second power attack is very common among spider men ! His first power attack is weaker than spider swing and has a longer wait time

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Ahemm close parenthesis! Why do people want noir? anyways i was frankly disappointed when I won him he wasnt worth it at all he has a similar moveset to blacksuit spiderman and his hero up does meh damage! his third power attack doesnt hit everybody in radius! His second power attack is very common among spider men ! His first power attack is weaker than spider swing and has a longer wait time


Oh shush. I had to retype everything because my browser took a crap on me, and I just woke up.

And agreed. He's pretty lame, all in all. He's a vanity hero. People want him for the status. What they fail to realize is that the only reason he has any status associated with him is because he was hard as hell to get. If they put him on sale for 3,000 fractals, that will be gone. He'll just be another shitty spider-clone everybody owns.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Why do people want noir?


I think he's one of the three best looking squaddies in the game.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I think he's one of the three best looking squaddies in the game.


The other two?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> The other two?


Taskmaster and Agent Venom.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Taskmaster and Agent Venom.


No, you mean to say *S P I D E R W O M A N*.....see that wasn't that hard....you're welcome...

----------


## Pyrebomb

Anybody else feel like Super-Skrull got shafted on the weekend XP event? Maybe it's just because I almost have him maxed and I don't really like playing with him.

They could have included Impy, too.

----------


## CenturianSpy

less than an hour away for the team photo! send a friend request to me, Gallant Centurion Spy to get to the right server!

----------


## Carmaicol

Spy, you forgot about Captain Marvel in the best looking heroes.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Spy, you forgot about Captain Marvel in the best looking heroes.


No question he has the best hair. That uni looks amazing on Carol's curves.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Taskmaster and Agent Venom.


You mean Mr. Fixit and Agent Venom

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> less than an hour away for the team photo! send a friend request to me, Gallant Centurion Spy to get to the right server!


Apart from the awesome photo I am sure we will take...I am most looking forward to getting y'all on my friend list. I cleared it off a while back because I was always dissapointed by the folks who would invite me to missions. But, if I populate my friend list with CBR folks then I would be more likely to do group missions again.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> less than an hour away for the team photo! send a friend request to me, Gallant Centurion Spy to get to the right server!


I have been on for a bit...should I log off and back again to make sure I am on the right server?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I have been on for a bit...should I log off and back again to make sure I am on the right server?


you may want to just so it clears your cache.

----------


## Ace

Dang, this friend list limit of one hundred is annoying.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Exam over! Headed for the Baxter Building!

----------


## cpinheir

> Anybody else feel like Super-Skrull got shafted on the weekend XP event? Maybe it's just because I almost have him maxed and I don't really like playing with him.
> 
> They could have included Impy, too.


Yes, Skrully got the shaft for sure....after all he did to help out during the Annihilation  :Frown:

----------


## CenturianSpy

I took 54 pictures of the Team Photo/Silver Surfer Flash mob. I'm uploading them to our FB page. I'll post a few here, too. And I'll upload the to another site for those of you who don't use FB. 

It was sooooooo fun!!!!

Thanks for all the support!
-Spy

----------


## Pyrebomb

Yay! I hope some of Doom and Loki dancing in synch turned out.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

I have a facebook, what is the facebook page for you're guys group?

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## CenturianSpy

> I have a facebook, what is the facebook page for you're guys group?


https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHSOgameplayers/

----------


## CenturianSpy

Taken by: Cheatster9000x AKA Cassiano Cesar

----------


## Pyrebomb

Ironic that the one pic where I didn't have GIANT WOLVERINE standing on top of me was ruined by my own sidekick that I forgot to turn off until he popped up to say hello. Ah, Giganto. I always forget he is there until he does the annoying thing. Why do the sidekicks I hate most have the best abilities?

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Hah! I loved it!!! First time I interact with so many squadies at the same time!

Edit: Added 2 pictures on Facebook  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ace

It was fun!  :Smile:

----------


## CenturianSpy

53 pictures of tonight

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> 53 pictures of tonight


Nice, great time had by all.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Hah! I loved it!!! First time I interact with so many squadies at the same time!
> 
> Edit: Added 2 pictures on Facebook


Great job on the crisis and survival missions afterwards.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHSOgameplayers/


If you gotta accept or something im kentun vortex on facebook.

----------


## spidavenger

Guys, I have to tell you, this is the best time I've had on this game in a really long time. It reminded me of the old days, but probably better! There were so many people there. It was truly amazing magical squaddie night. It was truly *COOL BEANS AND AWESOME SAUCE!*

I didn't get to mission with everyone, and I'm sorry. I'll try to get to mission with some of you in the future.

Thanks again for a special night! We will do more of this. I think Spy will agree, after what we just witnessed.

Johnny was the Club tonight! Strike a pose, there is nothing to it! :Smile: 

THANKS AGAIN GUYS AND GALS

*CUG*

----------


## Shadow

Them boxing Mini EOTE was a BIG mistake.......  :Mad: 
Definitely not renewing my membership now. Pokemon and Saints Row are getting my money.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Them boxing Mini EOTE was a BIG mistake....... 
> Definitely not renewing my membership now. Pokemon and Saints Row are getting my money.


Given how quickly everybody in this thread seems to have found him, he's got a fairly high chance of showing up. I open one of each box a day just for cards. I think he showed up in my second box on day 2. So 13 attempts. So in the end, he "cost" just a little more than a premium hero. And if he's as powerful as people say he is, well. He has no place being in the shop for 900 fracs. Though I guess they could have made him craftable. But I'd much rather throw fractals at boxes I'm going to buy anyways than farm vibranium.

----------


## Xapto

Hello again!

I just got back from my 2 week vacation and I see a few things have changed while I was away, people coming back to CBR, Spider-men sidekicks, new mission, Groot!, and of course the big SHSO picture! Anyway I think that about covers it.

----------


## spidavenger

> Hello again!
> 
> I just got back from my 2 week vacation and I see a few things have changed while I was away, people coming back to CBR, Spider-men sidekicks, new mission, Groot!, and of course the big SHSO picture! Anyway I think that about covers it.


I hope you had a wonderful vacation. Sorry you missed the picture/flash mob, but there will be others. :Smile: 

*CUG*

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Given how quickly everybody in this thread seems to have found him, he's got a fairly high chance of showing up.


Same luck with me, after reading your post I opened the five boxes in my backpack then bought the other six before getting him after a second Venomous and then Berserker box.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Ugh. I cleared my cache like Mason said and redownloaded the whole game to get Groot's voice to work in missions. LOLNO. Now _nobody_'s voices are working anywhere.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Ugh. I cleared my cache like Mason said and redownloaded the whole game to get Groot's voice to work in missions. LOLNO. Now _nobody_'s voices are working anywhere.


Try Again? I play the game in mute for some reason!

----------


## VictorVonModok

> Try Again? I play the game in mute for some reason!


Well, some of the voice emotes can get a bit repetitive.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Try Again? I play the game in mute for some reason!


Yeah, it works now. Don't know why it left off files from the first* two-hour* download.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Looks like I was wrong about the last chance sale. Impy is our last... whatever he is.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

And Impossible Man is the last hero on sale. No Noir.

Edit: Pyrebomb posted just before me. So he's a hero, villain, or pest? Gonna be weird poking and fighting Impy with Impy.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

so there is no last chance sale today. Today's sale is Impossible Man he is 4000 fractals and 400 gold.
EDIT: I should refresh the page before I post something -_- sorry people for the old information.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> And Impossible Man is the last hero on sale. No Noir.
> 
> Edit: Pyrebomb posted just before me. So he's a hero, villain, or pest? Gonna be weird poking and fighting Impy with Impy.


You actually can't play Impy's mission as Impy. But it _is_ rather amusing to run around poking yourself.

I'd say "pest" just about nails it. =P

----------


## Maven

Well, one's pest is another's treasure...I like playing Impy. But because he's basically an advanced Mr. Fantastic with an armor boost P2 and 'death from above' Hero-Up.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

Here are some more of the group
grp2.jpg
grp.jpg

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Well, one's pest is another's treasure...I like playing Impy. But because he's basically an advanced Mr. Fantastic with an armor boost P2 and 'death from above' Hero-Up.


Just out of curiosity does mr. Fantastics second power attack have the same range as his hero up or not?

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Here are some more of the group
> grp2.jpg
> grp.jpg


That first one is killing me. With giant Wolvie laughing and Loki looking so... I don't even know. Mildly constipated? He's not happy. XD

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Sad I missed it, looked like everyone was having fun. Instead I was looking around, for over an hour, for somewhere to eat. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Megatron

> I think the villains category is the only one people _didn't_ screw up. Mystique has been around since I've been playing the game, so she's almost a year old. Not new at all. And you can get her for a discounted price in the mysterious mutants bundle if you are patient. Lizard was not even an option, since he is a boxed hero. Taskmaster has a solid moveset, and is actually newer than anybody you named but Superior Spidey (who I'm not sure was on the villains list at all.) Dr. Doom was a good choice. He's an iconic character, fun to play, and semi-retired, (as in, you can buy him in the Doom bundle but not by himself). And Magneto is Magneto.


Lizard isn't boxed.  Superior Spiderman was part of alternate heroes, not villains.  Magneto, Doom, and Taskmater I understand but why not someone better and newer than Impossible Man?  Also, Why choose other crappy spider clones over one of the two best spidermen in the game?

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> 


Centuriaaann....
Y u steal my pic?

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Great job on the crisis and survival missions afterwards.


Thanks Mason!! We did a perfect team up  :Wink:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Centuriaaann....
> Y u steal my pic?


I usually do a better job of citing sources. I apologize!

Taken by: Cheatster9000x AKA Cassiano Cesar




>

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Hey Centurion, Cassiano César is actually me hahah!  :Cool:

----------


## cpinheir

Group pic and flash mob was great fun last night! Thanks to Spy, Mason and Pyrebomb for adding me to their friends list! 
I checked out the group pic, and it looks as though even though I turned off my titles, sidekicks and badges about 3 hours before the event, I still have a title being displayed (The Unknown.....I was the Dr. Strange hanging out near the giants in the back). And I've never even displayed that title before, weird. Sorry if that disrupted the pic.  =(

SHSO name:  Emperor Iridescent Wolf

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> I usually do a better job of citing sources. I apologize!
> 
> Taken by: Cheatster9000x AKA Cassiano Cesar


You're really off your game. Cheatster9000x AKA Callum Wyeth, AKA Roaming Cosmos Pheasant.
You donked up brah.

----------


## Xapto

> And Impossible Man is the last hero on sale. No Noir.
> 
> Edit: Pyrebomb posted just before me. So he's a hero, villain, or pest? Gonna be weird poking and fighting Impy with Impy.


I really REALLY wanted Noir ;c

I would then have all the Spider-Men, but I guess we'll have to wait.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hey Centurion, Cassiano César is actually me hahah!


Oooooh. THEN you should have gotten the credit! 
OR, you should have gotten the blame for not citing your source on FB!  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> You're really off your game. Cheatster9000x AKA Callum Wyeth, AKA Roaming Cosmos Pheasant.
> You donked up brah.


THEN you took credit for Iridescent Gardener's picture! FOR SHAME!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  (I took the pic from FB)

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> Here are some more of the group
> Attachment 9007
> Attachment 9008


I was Groot!

----------


## eagle1604

Look`s like you guy`s had a lot of fun but I really wanted to be in the picture...  :Frown: 

Maybe next time  :Smile:

----------


## Wombat Janitor

So I decided to treat myself during the membership sale and bought a year. Some observations: Giganto is the Swiss army knife of asset accumulation (although the 5 minute cool down on the mega collect function is kind of a bummer). I have no idea what to use my monthly gold on anymore now that basically everything can be had for fractals. Is there an optimal use for gold over fractals besides stuff like vibranium? Also, the game is lagging like crazy, but I guess that's to be expected during an afternoon on a holiday weekend.

----------


## eagle1604

> I really REALLY wanted Noir ;c
> 
> I would then have all the Spider-Men, but I guess we'll have to wait.


Really wanted Noir Spidey but look`s like they won`t add him just yet. On another not this sale has been a bit of letdown due to the fact that only 6 out of the thirty one heroes`s who where on sale should have been there in my opinion and they where:

1. Thor

2. Spider Ham

3. Armored Spider Man

4. Future Foundation Spider Man

5. Iron Fist

6. Iron Patriot

Who I wanted from the sale.

1. Emma Frost 

2. Hope Summer`s

3. Luke Cage

4. Spider Man Nior

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So I decided to treat myself during the membership sale and bought a year. Some observations: Giganto is the Swiss army knife of asset accumulation (although the 5 minute cool down on the mega collect function is kind of a bummer). I have no idea what to use my monthly gold on anymore now that basically everything can be had for fractals. Is there an optimal use for gold over fractals besides stuff like vibranium? Also, the game is lagging like crazy, but I guess that's to be expected during an afternoon on a holiday weekend.


HOARD your gold. Gaz had the GotG pre-sale for just gold and it looks like that was a success so they'll probably repeat that. *Use fractals for everything else.* If you need to use your gold AND since you're a member with the 10% discount, CONVERT your gold to fractals RIGHT before you buy something for the extra 10% fractals. 

Game is lagging for me, too.

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> Oooooh. THEN you should have gotten the credit! 
> OR, you should have gotten the blame for not citing your source on FB! 
> 
> THEN you took credit for Iridescent Gardener's picture! FOR SHAME!!!  (I took the pic from FB)


You took the picture from the facebook album that I uploaded! It says Roaming Cosmos Pheasant in the corner! That's my username!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> You took the picture from the facebook album that I uploaded! It says Roaming Cosmos Pheasant in the corner! That's my username!


I did! I transposed the names from the pics that Iridescent Gardener uploaded. I can't believe you made me do that!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## spidavenger

> Hah! I loved it!!! First time I interact with so many squadies at the same time!
> 
> Edit: Added 2 pictures on Facebook


Had a great time missioning with you. :Smile: 




> Sad I missed it, looked like everyone was having fun. Instead I was looking around, for over an hour, for somewhere to eat.


Sorry you missed it. That had to be a bummer!




> Group pic and flash mob was great fun last night! Thanks to Spy, Mason and Pyrebomb for adding me to their friends list! 
> I checked out the group pic, and it looks as though even though I turned off my titles, sidekicks and badges about 3 hours before the event, I still have a title being displayed (The Unknown.....I was the Dr. Strange hanging out near the giants in the back). And I've never even displayed that title before, weird. Sorry if that disrupted the pic.  =(
> 
> SHSO name:  Emperor Iridescent Wolf


No worries, it turned out great.

----------


## spidavenger

> Look`s like you guy`s had a lot of fun but I really wanted to be in the picture... 
> 
> Maybe next time


We had a lot of fun and sad you weren't there, but there will be others. :Smile:

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

I just opened Mini EOTE, so I crafted his badges and used him on Venom's mayhem mission.  He is a BEAST!  I never attacked Venom once.  I just summoned EOTE and watched the fun.

----------


## Charles LePage

Pictures from last night's party:

http://imgur.com/a/mjS6l

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I just opened Mini EOTE, so I crafted his badges and used him on Venom's mayhem mission.  He is a BEAST!  I never attacked Venom once.  I just summoned EOTE and watched the fun.


Good grav...I'll guess I'll have to open some boxes with all his rave reviews...hopefully I'll get some nice cards, too.




> Pictures from last night's party:
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/mjS6l


Charles, may I post these on the FB page, too?

----------


## Xapto

> I just opened Mini EOTE, so I crafted his badges and used him on Venom's mayhem mission.  He is a BEAST!  I never attacked Venom once.  I just summoned EOTE and watched the fun.


What can Mini EOTE do?

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Had a great time missioning with you.


Me too buddy! We were awesome!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Maven

> Good grav...I'll guess I'll have to open some boxes with all his rave reviews...hopefully I'll get some nice cards, too.


Took ten tries for me to nab Mini EOTE. Not bad, and only at the price of one hero with agent discount. Can't say it enough: By Jove, I LOVE this currency system.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Took ten tries for me to nab Mini EOTE. Not bad, and only at the price of one hero with agent discount. Can't say it enough: By Jove, I LOVE this currency system.


Took exactly 10 for me, too...and I 'won' another Giant Man's badge. I thought they fixed that glitch.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Okay so I just got a membership just now and can buy Agent Venom Yay just bought groot it also gave me 500 gold, I cancelled my plan so it doesn't auto renew since my dad only told me I could get a 1 month. Groot is Super Fun.
EDIT: Does anyone know if cancelling your plan cancels your member ship cause I got a email that says this.
"Your subscription membership to Super Hero Squad Online has been cancelled at your request.
Your membership as a Jr. S.H.I.E.L.D. Agent which includes special access and rewards has been disabled." and its freaking me out.

----------


## cpinheir

Just finished the achievement for winning a mission on adamantium using 150 unique heros (Unfriendly Spider-Men mish)....ugh, I don't think I'll be doing that again anytime soon. Anybody else complete one of these tedious achievements yet?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I just opened Mini EOTE, so I crafted his badges and used him on Venom's mayhem mission.  He is a BEAST!  I never attacked Venom once.  I just summoned EOTE and watched the fun.


I let him loose on the Daily Bugle mayhem missions, and except for Mysterio (silver max) and Venom I got ada.



> What can Mini EOTE do?


Smartbomb: sneaks up to boss and then does HU then disappears.
Summon sidekick: uses the attack chain repeatedly until killed.
Both of them are normal-sized BTW, so if you have EotE Spidey as well you can have all three at the same time.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Okay so I just got a membership just now and can buy Agent Venom Yay just bought groot it also gave me 500 gold, I cancelled my plan so it doesn't auto renew since my dad only told me I could get a 1 month. Groot is Super Fun.
> EDIT: Does anyone know if cancelling your plan cancels your member ship cause I got a email that says this.
> "Your subscription membership to Super Hero Squad Online has been cancelled at your request.
> Your membership as a Jr. S.H.I.E.L.D. Agent which includes special access and rewards has been disabled." and its freaking me out.


If you buy a month, you'll get a month. BUT, did you wait for a billing confirmation?




> Just finished the achievement for winning a mission on adamantium using 150 unique heros (Unfriendly Spider-Men mish)....ugh, I don't think I'll be doing that again anytime soon. Anybody else complete one of these tedious achievements yet?


Good gravy, that mission just came out...I'm no where close to this.

----------


## VictorVonModok

> Just finished the achievement for winning a mission on adamantium using 150 unique heros (Unfriendly Spider-Men mish)....ugh, I don't think I'll be doing that again anytime soon. Anybody else complete one of these tedious achievements yet?


That is pretty hardcore. Not sure I could bring myself to do the same mission 150 times, especially the time frame in which you completed it.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> If you buy a month, you'll get a month. BUT, did you wait for a billing confirmation?
> 
> Good gravy, that mission just came out...I'm no where close to this.


I don't know Ill Ask my dad if he received a email if the payment went through but currently im a member and my account says it expires on September 30th.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I don't know Ill Ask my dad if he received a email if the payment went through but currently im a member and my account says it expires on September 30th.


You're good then. Good time to buy a membership, you got 20% off, too.

----------


## cpinheir

> Good gravy, that mission just came out...I'm no where close to this.


I chose to try to complete that achievement using that particular mission as soon as it came out, since they were giving bonus XP for that mission the weekend after it's release. I played the heck out of it for a couple days, I think I ran it about 50 times with the bonus XP. Anyways, I wasn't so curious if anyone completed that achievement with that mission particularly, I was curious how many have completed any of the '150 unique heroes' mission achievements.




> That is pretty hardcore. Not sure I could bring myself to do the same mission 150 times, especially the time frame in which you completed it.


Yes, I'm surprised myself that I managed to run that many of the same mission in 9 days without dying of boredom. Mostly I just wanted to know exactly how much effort it was to complete at least one of those '150 unique heroes' achievments....it certainly doesn't reward enough fractals or ach points to justify the work involved.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> You're good then. Good time to buy a membership, you got 20% off, too.


I also got 5$ worth of gold and a 10$ member ship for 8$ so yeah it was a great deal.
EDIT: I also got a welcome box which gave me classic daredevil  :Smile:

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

So sad I couldn't make it.

----------


## Carmaicol

> Just finished the achievement for winning a mission on adamantium using 150 unique heros (Unfriendly Spider-Men mish)....ugh, I don't think I'll be doing that again anytime soon. Anybody else complete one of these tedious achievements yet?


I'm doing batches of 50 heroes/10 missions each:

Abomination: 50 (heroes), Creatures of the night: 46, Red Skull: 32, Juggernaut: 32, UnstopaSkrull: 26. Nowhere near 150.

My most advanced hero is Sandman with 23 missions.

Not enough fractals and points as a reward, as you said.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Charles, may I post these on the FB page, too?


Yes, though I had posted some and they disappeared later.

The rat sidekick- is it just the badges that have been seen in boxes, or the rat itself?

----------


## spidavenger

> Pictures from last night's party:
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/mjS6l


Thanks for the help on the pictures. They all turned out great, and everyone seemed to have a good time. :Smile:

----------


## Pyrebomb

Does anybody know what the regen rate on the new health boost is? Does it work like a healing power move or more like Wolverine's slow recharge?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Does anybody know what the regen rate on the new health boost is? Does it work like a healing power move or more like Wolverine's slow recharge?


It doesn't regenerate health, sadly.  It increases your maximum health amount.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> It doesn't regenerate health, sadly.  It increases your maximum health amount.


I guess that makes sense. Having it work like a healing power move would be like handing you a free addy. But then, having it work like Wolverine's slow-crawl regen would have worked and probably been more useful across the board. This will really only benefit characters who need their health buffed to begin with.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I guess that makes sense. Having it work like a healing power move would be like handing you a free addy. But then, having it work like Wolverine's slow-crawl regen would have worked and probably been more useful across the board. This will really only benefit characters who need their health buffed to begin with.


You guys completely disregarded my post that said that it boosts ur health by 20℅ didn't you?

----------


## Pyrebomb

> You guys completely disregarded my post that said that it boosts ur health by 20℅ didn't you?


I actually went through the thread looking for an answer before I asked my question! I guess you must have posted before the whole team picture excitement and I missed it.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Got two pictures from the assemblage.

----------


## spidavenger

> Got two pictures from the assemblage.


Awesome pictures, Ray! :Smile:

----------


## spidavenger

I've been doing the card quests achievements, and if I lose a card quest game, there is a film where it freezes the screen that you get out of.

Has anyone experienced this?

I literally have to shut my computer off to get back into the game.

What is causing this?

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> Just finished the achievement for winning a mission on adamantium using 150 unique heros (Unfriendly Spider-Men mish)....ugh, I don't think I'll be doing that again anytime soon. Anybody else complete one of these tedious achievements yet?


I have done that for Super-Sized and Magnetized as well as Unstoppaskrull. It is definitely a tedious achievement but, my figuring is, this is a pretty trackable goal that takes care of a lot of other achievements as you go. For instance, if you are running certain missions with all your heroes then you will also be getting the "killed so many foes" achievements and the like.

Now, with the help of my handy spreadsheet, I am tracking on 5 other missions to keep it interesting so I am not just pounding the same one over and over.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I've been doing the card quests achievements, and if I lose a card quest game, there is a film where it freezes the screen that you get out of.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this?
> 
> I literally have to shut my computer off to get back into the game.
> 
> What is causing this?


Honestly I don't know! These bugs can be annoying but what is really annoying is when the game freezes if the computer managed to get a hit on you and you don't block it! I believe that its with the 1st Spidey power quest mission!

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

Can confirm I'm also getting the bug sometimes when I lose a Card Quest; the game hangs up and the hint doesn't fully show (it's transparent?) and you cannot clear it with the okay button.  

I normally will be able to hit the Home button to get me to home and re-login.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Yeah, you really shouldn't have the restart your whole computer. Just your browser.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

After 15 days of work I finally completed it
bandicam 2014-08-31 19-14-41-573.jpg
EDIT: 7 days were with the free member code 6 days was without membership and 2 days was with my new 1 month membership

----------


## Ace

> After 15 days of work I finally completed it
> bandicam 2014-08-31 19-14-41-573.jpg
> EDIT: 7 days were with the free member code 6 days was without membership and 2 days was with my new 1 month membership


Nice work man  :Smile: .

----------


## spidavenger

> Can confirm I'm also getting the bug sometimes when I lose a Card Quest; the game hangs up and the hint doesn't fully show (it's transparent?) and you cannot clear it with the okay button.  
> 
> I normally will be able to hit the Home button to get me to home and re-login.





> Yeah, you really shouldn't have the restart your whole computer. Just your browser.


The transparency is covering everything. I play on full screen, so that might explain why, I have to shut the whole computer down, but I could be wrong.

----------


## spidavenger

> Honestly I don't know! These bugs can be annoying but what is really annoying is when the game freezes if the computer managed to get a hit on you and you don't block it! I believe that its with the 1st Spidey power quest mission!


I haven't experienced those issues in a very long time.

----------


## Carmaicol

> After 15 days of work I finally completed it
> bandicam 2014-08-31 19-14-41-573.jpg
> EDIT: 7 days were with the free member code 6 days was without membership and 2 days was with my new 1 month membership


Welcome to the club.

----------


## cpinheir

> I have done that for Super-Sized and Magnetized as well as Unstoppaskrull. It is definitely a tedious achievement but, my figuring is, this is a pretty trackable goal that takes care of a lot of other achievements as you go. For instance, if you are running certain missions with all your heroes then you will also be getting the "killed so many foes" achievements and the like.
> 
> Now, with the help of my handy spreadsheet, I am tracking on 5 other missions to keep it interesting so I am not just pounding the same one over and over.


Good job, man! I know what you mean, doing these missions will also help towards other ache's. However, I am not using any spreadsheets to track progress. My way of keeping track of which heroes have done the mission was basically to start with my first hero and work my way thru sequentially...lol.

Anybody else notice a new survival mission listed under achievements -> missions -> survival  (then scroll to the very end)? Not going to post the name here in case it's a spoiler to do so (and I don't know how to do the spoiler tags yet)....but I don't remember seeing any mention of this mission name.

----------


## Ace

In which box can I find Astonishing Cyclops? Could someone please remind me, thanks  :Smile: .

----------


## Carmaicol

> In which box can I find Astonishing Cyclops? Could someone please remind me, thanks .


titanium man

----------


## Ace

> titanium man


Thank you sir.

----------


## Ace

That was quick, got him from the fourth box.


Thanks again, Carmaicol.

----------


## Wombat Janitor

> That was quick, got him from the fourth box.
> 
> 
> Thanks again, Carmaicol.


You drew two unreleased cards in one box. I'm jealous.

----------


## Ace

> You drew two unreleased cards in one box. I'm jealous.


Oh I did? Mkay, don't really know much about the cards in this game.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> That was quick, got him from the fourth box.
> 
> 
> Thanks again, Carmaicol.


I wish I could have that much fractals.. I only have like 14k.
-Forever Poor-

----------


## Ace

It's over 9000!!! hehe couldn't resist '-'.

----------


## Carmaicol

> I wish I could have that much fractals.. I only have like 14k.
> -Forever Poor-


I have...1017 Fractals, Mask. And that's because I'm saving for Groot.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Just got 5000 Achievement Points. I'm halfway there!
(How much did I even start with when I came back???)

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

What box can give Spider-Woman she is one of the last 4 spider-man comic related characters I need, and I am sure she is in a box (I just need Spider-Woman, Iron Spider, Scarlet Spider, and Arcane

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> What box can give Spider-Woman she is one of the last 4 spider-man comic related characters I need, and I am sure she is in a box (I just need Spider-Woman, Iron Spider, Scarlet Spider, and Arcane


Based on her page on the SHSO Wikispaces, she can appear in the Infinity Box.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Anybody else notice a new survival mission listed under achievements -> missions -> survival  (then scroll to the very end)? Not going to post the name here in case it's a spoiler to do so (and I don't know how to do the spoiler tags yet)....but I don't remember seeing any mention of this mission name.


I don't think saying something that is IN GAME already is a spoiler. The Thanos mission has been talked about a lot.

Spoiler tags: [ spoil] text [ /spoil] (without the spaces).

----------


## Carmaicol

I believe he's talking about

*spoilers:*
the brotherhood mission or something, last in the survival achievements (i'm not in the game right now)
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Pyrebomb

> The transparency is covering everything. I play on full screen, so that might explain why, I have to shut the whole computer down, but I could be wrong.


Alt + Tab. Let's you cycle between your desktop and whatever programs you may be running. Use it to get to your desktop, then left-click your browser and shut it down.




> Oh I did? Mkay, don't really know much about the cards in this game.


You're making us more jealous. =P

What are the effects of that Invisble Woman card?

Edit: OMG. I was MCing in Asgard, and I always stand on the lightning bolt that Ymir stands on if you haven't done that mission, and I switched to Iceman, and... I can't stop laughing. He looks like Ymir's child! Somebody needs to come stand under Surtur with me one day as Human Torch.

----------


## spidavenger

> Alt + Tab. Let's you cycle between your desktop and whatever programs you may be running. Use it to get to your desktop, then left-click your browser and shut it down.
> 
> 
> 
> You're making us more jealous. =P
> 
> What are the effects of that Invisble Woman card?
> 
> Edit: OMG. I was MCing in Asgard, and I always stand on the lightning bolt that Ymir stands on if you haven't done that mission, and I switched to Iceman, and... I can't stop laughing. He looks like Ymir's child! Somebody needs to come stand under Surtur with me one day as Human Torch.


Thanks, I will try that, the next time that happens. :Smile:

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Thanks, I will try that, the next time that happens.


I meant right-click your browser. RIGHT-CLICK. God, I'm dumb when I'm tired.

----------


## cpinheir

> I believe he's talking about
> 
> *spoilers:*
> the brotherhood mission or something, last in the survival achievements (i'm not in the game right now)
> *end of spoilers*


Yes, that's the one I was talking about....never noticed it before and had not heard about it, so wondered if that was something they just added with recent update.

And thanks Spy for telling me how to do the spoiler tag!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I believe he's talking about
> 
> *spoilers:*
> the brotherhood mission or something, last in the survival achievements (i'm not in the game right now)
> *end of spoilers*





> Yes, that's the one I was talking about....never noticed it before and had not heard about it, so wondered if that was something they just added with recent update.


*spoilers:*
Ohhhhhhhh. I mentioned a Brotherhood mission briefly in an X-Force Wolvie spoiler when there was just a line or two of code. Gaz must've added those files this last go around. i hope they give us Mortimer
*end of spoilers*




> And thanks Spy for telling me how to do the spoiler tag!


 :Cool:

----------


## spidavenger

> I meant right-click your browser. RIGHT-CLICK. God, I'm dumb when I'm tired.


LOL, no problem. I will try that the next time it happens. :Smile:

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

This is one of the slowest days yet, nobody's posted anything for hours,

----------


## beanroaster

> This is one of the slowest days yet, nobody's posted anything for hours,


I think everyone is trying to catch their collective breath after a month-long grind for fractals to be ready for the one-a-day sale... at least that's where I'm at.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> I think everyone is trying to catch their collective breath after a month-long grind for fractals to be ready for the one-a-day sale... at least that's where I'm at.


Plus it's the first day back to school for lots and back to work for some ppl over the long weekend, not sure if Labour Day long weekend is only a Canadian thing?

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

Hi Everyone! I have been away from the forum for awhile, because I have been helping a new friend out on a Facebook page called Toxic Volcanic Claw. The page is extremely helpful in making those tough decisions on who to buy next. I have found that the commentary he provides on these bios is a great supplement to the SHSO wiki and all the damage and combat effect info that the wiki contains. Please check it out, and help me out by suggesting new heroes/villains for Toxic to profile. The end goal is hopefully a database of all characters!

www.facebook.com/ToxicVolcanicClaw

We would love to have you guys and your valuable input and suggestions!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Hi Everyone! I have been away from the forum for awhile, because I have been helping a new friend out on a Facebook page called Toxic Volcanic Claw. The page is extremely helpful in making those tough decisions on who to buy next. I have found that the commentary he provides on these bios is a great supplement to the SHSO wiki and all the damage and combat effect info that the wiki contains. Please check it out, and help me out by suggesting new heroes/villains for Toxic to profile. The end goal is hopefully a database of all characters!
> 
> www.facebook.com/ToxicVolcanicClaw
> 
> We would love to have you guys and your valuable input and suggestions!


I went to his Facebook right after you recommend it. I saw his picture but i didn't feel like clicking through all the picture att(at the time).

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Plus it's the first day back to school for lots and back to work for some ppl over the long weekend, not sure if Labour Day long weekend is only a Canadian thing?


Definitely not just a Canadian thing, America does it as well. By the way what's Labour Day, I've never really understood it.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Definitely not just a Canadian thing, America does it as well. By the way what's Labour Day, I've never really understood it.


The best way to Honor Labour Day is to work not to take they day off. But we just take Friday Saturday and Sunday off because it is the last "break" before school goes back.

----------


## Ace

> What are the effects of that Invisble Woman card?

----------


## Pyrebomb

> 


Waaaaaaaaaaaaant.

----------


## Raven

> Waaaaaaaaaaaaant.


I think I'd put 4 of those in every deck I build.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I think I'd put 4 of those in every deck I build.


I have 1 or 2 of them! Are they that good?
Edit: i wouldn't mind selling them for 10k fractals  :Stick Out Tongue:  (my fractal count is like 400 I spend too much on berserker boxes)

----------


## Ace

> Waaaaaaaaaaaaant.


I have 2 of them.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> 


This is the 1 card that every player needs. Imagines all the keepers you could destroy!

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

So I just bought a ultron box and got nothing but cards thinking they were all junk but one of them said Dark Justice is Dark Justice Cards Rare?
bandicam 2014-09-02 19-32-30-742.jpg

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> So I just bought a ultron box and got nothing but cards thinking they were all junk but one of them said Dark Justice is Dark Justice Cards Rare?
> bandicam 2014-09-02 19-32-30-742.jpg


Yeah, they are only available from Mystery Boxes.

----------


## Pyrebomb

And so is that Black Widow card. Two in one box. No fair.

----------


## spidavenger

I'm halfway to Modok! I'm at 5010 achievement points. :Smile:

----------


## Pyrebomb

I'm sooooooooo close. I don't care about Modok because I already have him, but I want the title. Thought I'd get a few more token master achievements today and be able to finish it up, but then I didn't. Though I do think I'm only 3 card game wins away from the 100 PvP Achievement. Too bad nobody but people who cream me has been online today. =P

----------


## sylvestro1299

Is it me or are unreleased cards much stronger than regular card?

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Is it me or are unreleased cards much stronger than regular card?


I don't think the Dark Justice ones are. But the Card Quests? Oooooooooooooh yeah.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> I'm sooooooooo close. I don't care about Modok because I already have him, but I want the title. Thought I'd get a few more token master achievements today and be able to finish it up, but then I didn't. Though I do think I'm only 3 card game wins away from the 100 PvP Achievement. Too bad nobody but people who cream me has been online today. =P


I have yet to even begin the card achievements but when I do I am going to have to pick your brain, Pyrebomb, because I have a gazillion cards but have no idea how to build a good deck out of them.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I have yet to even begin the card achievements but when I do I am going to have to pick your brain, Pyrebomb, because I have a gazillion cards but have no idea how to build a good deck out of them.


LOL. Why does everybody assume I'm good at cards? Have you seen my league standings?

----------


## spidavenger

> I'm halfway to Modok! I'm at 5010 achievement points.


How did you get Modok?

Was he previously released before?

Why is he an achievement hero, now?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> How did you get Modok?
> 
> Was he previously released before?
> 
> Why is he an achievement hero, now?


Modok was the reward for completing all 65 challenges before the Big Update. Now he's the reward for earning 10k achievement points, the only challenge reward hero to transition to achievement reward hero.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> LOL. Why does everybody assume I'm good at cards? Have you seen my league standings?


League standings mean nothing when it comes to skill in league standings I am ahead of cowboy and mason! And I am in no way better than them. I am only more lucky I guess.

----------


## spidavenger

> Modok was the reward for completing all 65 challenges before the Big Update. Now he's the reward for earning 10k achievement points, the only challenge reward hero to transition to achievement reward hero.


OK, thanks Ray for the info. :Smile:

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> How did you get Modok?
> 
> Was he previously released before?
> 
> Why is he an achievement hero, now?


By the way he is easily the worst hero.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> League standings mean nothing when it comes to skill in league standings I am ahead of cowboy and mason! And I am in no way better than them. I am only more lucky I guess.


Technically everyone is ahead of me I dropped out :P

----------


## Stormhawk

I missed group pic!   :Frown:   I am sorry... I am also wayyyy behind on just skimming the thread but wanted to post now just because it would take a long time for me just to post if I had to skim it all first.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Technically everyone is ahead of me I dropped out :P


Why'd you drop out? Not winning enough matches.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Why'd you drop out? Not winning enough matches.


No I won plenty of matches the only 2 people I couldn't beat were Spy and Raven
I never got to play Mason,STG, and MTS so Idk if I would beat them but, I had a schedule way to busy to be able to participate anymor so I dropped out.

----------


## spidavenger

> By the way he is easily the worst hero.


Thanks for the tip. :Smile: 




> I missed group pic!    I am sorry... I am also wayyyy behind on just skimming the thread but wanted to post now just because it would take a long time for me just to post if I had to skim it all first.


There will be others my friend. Man, you crack me up! :Big Grin:

----------


## roneers

Still, i think modok is better then armored spiderman
Also, I found out today that storm is better then mohawk storm in EVERY way. bought her today and loving her!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Still, i think modok is better then armored spiderman
> Also, I found out today that storm is better then mohawk storm in EVERY way. bought her today and loving her!


Whaaa Armored Spidey is awesome!!!

----------


## Raven

> How did you get Modok?
> 
> Was he previously released before?
> 
> Why is he an achievement hero, now?


CUG, you're like a born-again noob.  :Big Grin:

----------


## cpinheir

> Still, i think modok is better then armored spiderman
> Also, I found out today that storm is better then mohawk storm in EVERY way. bought her today and loving her!


I never thought Modok was all that bad...even before the buffs his p2 did pretty good damage if you got up right close to the target and let missles fly. Now that he has been buffed, his HU does a lot more damage as well (in addition to mind control). My main issues with Modok was that energy pillar part of his combo was too slow, and he was also a little too easy to knock over on his big 'ol head. Still, I did like that his combo had a nice variety of attacks, as opposed to heroes like Captain Marvel who are even weaker and only shoot energy beams. 

On another note, I was playing the asgardian survival mission today and noticed that when enchantress turned me into a bunny, my health bar only momentarily went to full....then the health bar dropped back to where it was before I got turned into a bunny. Normally, after the tranformation to bunny, my health went to full and stayed that way. Has anybody else noticed this? I'm kind of disappointed, it used to be nice to be able to use that side-effect of Enchantresses attack as a health buff, but now it doesn't seem to work anymore  :Frown:

----------


## spidavenger

> CUG, you're like a born-again noob.


Thanks Raven, I feel like it since I've been back, LOL. It is kind of refreshing to be honest with you. I've really enjoyed the game more with all the new changes. I would love a new zone or two, but it looks like that won't happen any time soon. :Smile:

----------


## Project Initiative Cascada

> I think everyone is trying to catch their collective breath after a month-long grind for fractals to be ready for the one-a-day sale... at least that's where I'm at.


When is this one-day sale? Do you think retired heroes will be coming back for this sale?

----------


## Ace

> When is this one-day sale? Do you think retired heroes will be coming back for this sale?


It has already passed; it was last month and yes there were some retired heroes in the sale.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> it was last month and yes there were some retired heroes in the sale.


I was expecting more retired heroes to be chosen, since they only pop-up in the store every now and then and it's chancy to get them in a box, but then what do I know about players' favorite heroes?

Anyhow, I finally started to make a run for the potions achievement, to finally put to good use those so-called rare items I won in boxes. And I'm still frustrated by the slow vibranium reward rate I'm getting. I did hope that the first time you win ada in a particular crisis mission you will get vibe ore, but with the Symbiote and Wendigo crisis missions that I played and won for the first time each last night I only got vibe from Wendigo. Still three needed for Mini Black Suit Spidey.

----------


## cpinheir

> It has already passed; it was last month and yes there were some retired heroes in the sale.


Speaking of one-day sale, last year all the retired heroes went on sale the day after Thanksgiving. I am hoping they do that again, and that would be less than 3 months from now.





> Anyhow, I finally started to make a run for the potions achievement, to finally put to good use those so-called rare items I won in boxes. And I'm still frustrated by the slow vibranium reward rate I'm getting. I did hope that the first time you win ada in a particular crisis mission you will get vibe ore, but with the Symbiote and Wendigo crisis missions that I played and won for the first time each last night I only got vibe from Wendigo. Still three needed for Mini Black Suit Spidey.


FYI Ray, if you also have a bunch of cubes won from crisis missions, activating those also counts towards potions ach. I had over 400 cubes myself (mostly from modok crisis mish) and used up those. If you activate the cube, then click the red x to deactivate the cube, and repeat, you can burn thru them quicker.

----------


## spidavenger

> Speaking of one-day sale, last year all the retired heroes went on sale the day after Thanksgiving. I am hoping they do that again, and that would be less than 3 months from now.


Boy that would be neat! I hope your right. :Smile:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> If you activate the cube, then click the red x to deactivate the cube, and repeat, you can burn thru them quicker.


Subconsciously my mind was telling me this, but it took you to finally knock it into me.  :Big Grin:  Thanks. I did start using up all those Bag-Man masks as well.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Still, i think modok is better then armored spiderman
> Also, I found out today that storm is better then mohawk storm in EVERY way. bought her today and loving her!


YES! Storm is amaaaziiiing!

----------


## Carmaicol

> Subconsciously my mind was telling me this, but it took you to finally knock it into me.  Thanks. I did start using up all those Bag-Man masks as well.


I did that once I needed 1000 fractals to buy a hero. You need 6 seconds for: put mask, take it off, wait for the icon to be active, put another mask. It works for gold potions, shamrocks, bunny ears, etc. 

In other thinks I finish the "10000 bots destroyed" achievement. Only one left is the one about "5000 Imposible man founds", is anyone going for that one? I have around 2100 already.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Why'd you drop out? Not winning enough matches.


You could join anytime sir! Trust me the thread has solo many useful guides on deck building!

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

> Boy that would be neat! I hope your right.


CUG old buddy, I'm not appreciating the current thrashing I'm receiving in our card game!

EDIT: just kidding, well
Done sir, love your deck!

----------


## spidavenger

> CUG old buddy, I'm not appreciating the current thrashing I'm receiving in our card game!
> 
> EDIT: just kidding, well
> Done sir, love your deck!


Thanks, it was one of my tournament decks and won me a lot of games. I get it out on occasion, when I'm feeling good. It doesn't always win, but wins me more than what I can shake a stick at, LOL. :Smile:

----------


## Carmaicol

First time seeing a guy with 14k+ points:



I know Roaming Colossus Lion is around 14k too (or he will in a couple of days), I have...14630, I waste too much time doing mayhem missions this week and I just finish BB!


Also, Groot is awesome.

----------


## FrostyFlakes

> Hi Everyone! I have been away from the forum for awhile, because I have been helping a new friend out on a Facebook page called Toxic Volcanic Claw. The page is extremely helpful in making those tough decisions on who to buy next. I have found that the commentary he provides on these bios is a great supplement to the SHSO wiki and all the damage and combat effect info that the wiki contains. Please check it out, and help me out by suggesting new heroes/villains for Toxic to profile. The end goal is hopefully a database of all characters!
> 
> www.facebook.com/ToxicVolcanicClaw
> 
> We would love to have you guys and your valuable input and suggestions!


I just visited that page... Apparently, I brought in some comments on the Captain America / Winter Soldier / EXO-7 Falcon reviews he made.

Anyways, once my net's going steady and I get my SHSO patched up; Gonna try to get all of my Caps and EXO-7 Falcon their respective badges because... I wanna turn them all into LV20's and see how they roll in those Survival/Crisis Mode Missions.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> First time seeing a guy with 14k+ points:
> 
> 
> 
> I know Roaming Colossus Lion is around 14k too (or he will in a couple of days), I have...14630, I waste too much time doing mayhem missions this week and I just finish BB!
> 
> 
> Also, Groot is awesome.


I've seen some on with 15k points. I've forgotten his name though.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I've seen some on with 15k points. I've forgotten his name though.


Probably *General Miner Baron*, he has over 16k now!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> League standings mean nothing when it comes to skill in league standings I am ahead of cowboy and mason! And I am in no way better than them. I am only more lucky I guess.


Good to know since I just lost my first match 2-0. Kinda figured I was going to finish well, but I hoped I would at least manage to keep my losses 2-1. Now the question is. Is it my fault for playing an untested deck or yours for not being around to be my guinea pig? ;P




> I did that once I needed 1000 fractals to buy a hero. You need 6 seconds for: put mask, take it off, wait for the icon to be active, put another mask. It works for gold potions, shamrocks, bunny ears, etc. 
> 
> In other thinks I finish the "10000 bots destroyed" achievement. Only one left is the one about "5000 Imposible man founds", is anyone going for that one? I have around 2100 already.


Hell, I'm probably closer to the Impy achievement than the bot one. What with them being busted so long on my end. 3/4 of the way to the individual pokes and about 2/5 towards chasing him off.

----------


## Wombat Janitor

Do crisis missions drop vibranium really infrequently? I keep getting adamantium medals on Modok Madness, but it refuses to give me vibranium.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Do crisis missions drop vibranium really infrequently? I keep getting adamantium medals on Modok Madness, but it refuses to give me vibranium.


Modok Madness Crisis Edition is a evil mission and does not tell you if you get vibrainium you have to go into crafting and check if you have gotten any.

----------


## Carmaicol

> Probably *General Miner Baron*, he has over 16k now!


Oh, nice!

Time to catch up.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

Do you think it might be time for a little Rocket update today? Hmmm? I certainly hope so.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

I don't think there is gonna be a update today cause there is nothing on facebook usually they post something at around 10-10:30 am so maybe there is a update today and im just being paranoid.

----------


## VictorVonModok

> Do crisis missions drop vibranium really infrequently? I keep getting adamantium medals on Modok Madness, but it refuses to give me vibranium.


I have run the Time to Take A.I.M.! Survival Crisis mission to get Vibranium Ore. Unfortunately, it has only been about a 25% chance in my experience, although my understanding is it should be more like 50%.

----------


## CenturianSpy

While waiting for Rocket and the next "Squad Time" episode, why not give our "Most Wanted" thread a read? It's updated. It's X-rated. By which I mean it's about "X" characters. PERV.

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

> While waiting for Rocket and the next "Squad Time" episode, why not give our "Most Wanted" thread a read? It's updated. It's X-rated. By which I mean it's about "X" characters. PERV.


Thanks Centurion!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Probably *General Miner Baron*, he has over 16k now!


Yeah, that was him it was about a week ago.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

One of the most inspiring comedians "Joan Rivers" has died today at 81.  :Frown:

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

image.jpg

Good game CUG! Losing in that fun of a game is worth it! Plus I love your EPIC dance moves as AU Ultron! "awesome sauce" (trademarked to the CUG)

----------


## general miner baron

> Yeah, that was him it was about a week ago.


I'm at 16350. I've been off work for three weeks with my son being born, so I've played quite a bit recently.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I'm at 16350. I've been off work for three weeks with my son being born, so I've played quite a bit recently.


Congratulations on the birth of your son!!!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I'm at 16350. I've been off work for three weeks with my son being born, so I've played quite a bit recently.


Whoa, I didn't know you had a son. Hope you're having a great time with him!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Good to know since I just lost my first match 2-0. Kinda figured I was going to finish well, but I hoped I would at least manage to keep my losses 2-1. Now the question is. Is it my fault for playing an untested deck or yours for not being around to be my guinea pig? ;P


I am so sorry about not attending you! I had to deal with family (the cousins part(no issues though)) the past few weeks and i practically took a break from the game and school started today and i woke up an hour late due to me not setting the alarm and hence i was 10 mins late to school lol ! It looks like my schedule for card games will be best for weekends and 4:00 pm - 11:00 pm ET

----------


## CenturianSpy

> One of the most inspiring comedians "Joan Rivers" has died today at 81.


I'll miss her.




> I'm at 16350. I've been off work for three weeks with my son being born, so I've played quite a bit recently.


Geez. How many Ach. points do you get for one kid?!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Congrats on the rugrat!

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

> I'm at 16350. I've been off work for three weeks with my son being born, so I've played quite a bit recently.


Congrats! Nothing harder or more gratifying than a newborn! Your bond with your child is growing by the second, awesome!

----------


## Carmaicol

> I'm at 16350. I've been off work for three weeks with my son being born, so I've played quite a bit recently.


Congrats, Baron!

----------


## spidavenger

> I'm at 16350. I've been off work for three weeks with my son being born, so I've played quite a bit recently.


Congratulations on having a baby boy!




> image.jpg
> 
> Good game CUG! Losing in that fun of a game is worth it! Plus I love your EPIC dance moves as AU Ultron! "awesome sauce" (trademarked to the CUG)


LOL, yes, always a good time. *COOL BEANS AND AWESOME SAUCE!*

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Congratulations on having a baby boy!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, yes, always a good time. *COOL BEANS AND AWESOME SAUCE!*


Yeah ur deck was amazing too bad the power went up too high for me!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> One of the most inspiring comedians "Joan Rivers" has died today at 81.


So soon after Robin Williams, too. It has been a rough month for comedy. =(




> I'm at 16350. I've been off work for three weeks with my son being born, so I've played quite a bit recently.


Get off the game and go change some diapers, you bum! ;P (Congrats!)




> I am so sorry about not attending you! I had to deal with family (the cousins part(no issues though)) the past few weeks and i practically took a break from the game and school started today and i woke up an hour late due to me not setting the alarm and hence i was 10 mins late to school lol ! It looks like my schedule for card games will be best for weekends and 4:00 pm - 11:00 pm ET


Sounds like your school year is off to a great start! Man, if I didn't set my alarm, I probably wouldn't wake up at all.

----------


## spidavenger

> Yeah ur deck was amazing too bad the power went up too high for me!


Thanks, it was one of my tournament decks from 2 yeas ago. :Smile:

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

So I figured out why there wasnt a update announcement today,
bandicam 2014-09-04 14-03-02-076.jpg
EDIT: Don't know why the picture is so small here https://www.facebook.com/SuperHeroSquadOnline?fref=nf

----------


## spidavenger

> So I figured out why there wasnt a update announcement today,
> Attachment 9231


Thanks for the info! :Smile:

----------


## Xapto

> I'm at 16350. I've been off work for three weeks with my son being born, so I've played quite a bit recently.


Congrats on the new baby!

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> I'm at 16350. I've been off work for three weeks with my son being born, so I've played quite a bit recently.


Hopefully he is sleeping at night now! I have a 7 month old fella and a 4 year old lady under my wings here. Let me know if you need any seasoned advice.

SHSO related...just maxed all my heroes to lvl 20....now I am just awaitin' for Mr. Raccoon.

----------


## general miner baron

Thanks, I have a 7 year old also.  He sleeps through most of the night.  Otherwise, I sit here with him and megacollect while I try to get him to sleep.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I'm at 16350. I've been off work for three weeks with *my son being born*, so I've played quite a bit recently.


Congratulations!

On the side, I saw someone close to 4k squad level:


I also passed by one of you guys who is only 10 levels short of him. Is it you Polite Earthen Despair?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Congratulations!
> 
> On the side, I saw someone close to 4k squad level:
> 
> 
> I also passed by one of you guys who is only 10 levels short of him. Is it you Polite Earthen Despair?


Is that really the max squad level? I thought it was higher plus what's your name of your main account.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Is that really the max squad level? I thought it was higher plus what's your name of your main account.


I haven't calculated the max, but with the new Spidey sidekicks and the GotG heroes it's safe to say it has or will surpass 4k. And my account is Fantastic Seeker Robin, I'm idling on the DB piano now, sneaking in a session before I finished breakfast and go off to work on what is here a sunny Friday morning.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I haven't calculated the max, but with the new Spidey sidekicks and the GotG heroes it's safe to say it has or will surpass 4k. And my account is Fantastic Seeker Robin, I'm idling on the DB piano now, sneaking in a session before I finished breakfast and go off to work on what is here a sunny Friday morning.


The max squad level today is 3954.  Of course, as you point out, it changes every time new sidekicks and heroes appear.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> I haven't calculated the max, but with the new Spidey sidekicks and the GotG heroes it's safe to say it has or will surpass 4k. And my account is Fantastic Seeker Robin, I'm idling on the DB piano now, sneaking in a session before I finished breakfast and go off to work on what is here a sunny Friday morning.


Justr friend requested you. Trying to populate my friends with CBR forum folks. Any room on your list?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Justr friend requested you. Trying to populate my friends with CBR forum folks. Any room on your list?


My list is still wide open. That piano better be strong enough to bear the weight of Hulk and Sabretooth, lol.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Sounds like your school year is off to a great start! Man, if I didn't set my alarm, I probably wouldn't wake up at all.


Lol and tons of HW for the first day! Why oh why?

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

> Thanks, I have a 7 year old also.  He sleeps through most of the night.  Otherwise, I sit here with him and megacollect while I try to get him to sleep.


This. This. And this!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Congratulations!
> 
> On the side, I saw someone close to 4k squad level:
> I also passed by one of you guys who is only 10 levels short of him. Is it you Polite Earthen Despair?


Cowboy was a CBR member, too. He hasn't been back since the CBRecharge. 





> The max squad level today is 3954.  Of course, as you point out, it changes every time new sidekicks and heroes appear.


You're not there Charles? What's up with that?  :Stick Out Tongue:  

I'm at 3934...everyone but Ultron.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I haven't calculated the max, but with the new Spidey sidekicks and the GotG heroes it's safe to say it has or will surpass 4k. And my account is Fantastic Seeker Robin, I'm idling on the DB piano now, sneaking in a session before I finished breakfast and go off to work on what is here a sunny Friday morning.


Friday! It's still a Thursday where I live.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Lol and tons of HW for the first day! Why oh why?


I didn't have much homework, but my sister had a project assigned the first week of school

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> The max squad level today is 3954.  Of course, as you point out, it changes every time new sidekicks and heroes appear.





> You're not there Charles? What's up with that?  
> 
> I'm at 3934...everyone but Ultron.


I'm 3934 too, but AU Ultron give more 22 levels, so you are missing something Charles, maybe Mini EOTE?

----------


## Charles LePage

> You're not there Charles? What's up with that?


I'm cooking Groot on low heat... I don't want him to hit level 20 and be tough or stringy.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I'm 3934 too, but AU Ultron give more 22 levels, so you are missing something Charles, maybe Mini EOTE?


No, I have mini EOTE... only sidekick I don't have is the rat, but I don't think anyone has him yet.

But it is very possible I am not factoring in someone or something.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> No, I have mini EOTE... only sidekick I don't have is the rat, but I don't think anyone has him yet.
> 
> But it is very possible I am not factoring in someone or something.


Are you missing the new craftable sidekick- Black Suit Spidey?

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

So the SHSO review/profile powerhouse that is Toxic Volcanic Claw (FaceBook) is at 99 likes. I would absolutely love if a CBR family member would be the 100th like! Thanks in advance!

www.facebook.com/ToxicVolcanicClaw

This page features character reviews on some of your favorite heroes and villains drawing from first-hand experience, as the page author uses them in different types of mission situations. Please come have a look and find your next purchasing decisions easier to make! Thanks guys ��

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> Is that really the max squad level? I thought it was higher plus what's your name of your main account.


No thats not max.  Max right now is two levels higher than my level, because I never crafted the new black suit spiderman sidekick and I haven't been playing much.

----------


## censorship

> So the SHSO review/profile powerhouse that is Toxic Volcanic Claw (FaceBook) is at 99 likes. I would absolutely love if a CBR family member would be the 100th like! Thanks in advance!


I'm sure he's doing well enough spamming nearly every SHSO thread on the FB page. But nearly every comment is spam anyway so maybe he knows his audience better than I do.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Congratulations!
> 
> On the side, I saw someone close to 4k squad level:
> 
> 
> I also passed by one of you guys who is only 10 levels short of him. Is it you Polite Earthen Despair?


Hahaha. No way. Change that 3 to a 2 and it might have been. I'm just a few short of finally entering the 3k club.

Edit: Spy, I finally created a wiki account, and I'm feeling like a bit of a noob. Do you not have a join button? If I have to ask you for an invite, I have the same username as here.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Are you missing the new craftable sidekick- Black Suit Spidey?


Yes!   Good catch!  My new max level calculation is 3956.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Yatta!

----------


## Xapto

> Yatta!


Congrats on the achievement!

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

From FB: Rocket keeps tampering with our build this week... Someone call Galaxy Pest Control! We are still trying to reconfigure the lithium core on engine bay 1 in sector 2b.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Edit: Spy, I finally created a wiki account, and I'm feeling like a bit of a noob. Do you not have a join button? If I have to ask you for an invite, I have the same username as here.


Invited! Thanks for helping!

----------


## Carmaicol

Spy, Can you tell me your new total of pets and crafted medals? I think I found the one I miss.

----------


## spidavenger

> Yatta!


Congratulations! :Smile:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Spy, Can you tell me your new total of pets and crafted medals? I think I found the one I miss.


87 sidekicks. 139 badges.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> 


I don't understand so whats the boost for the Troublebots and Troublemakers? Double rewards... does that mean more Exp or...
Also congrats Pyrebomb

----------


## beanroaster

Also, what time does that go live? It says the 5th, but I just checked and the rewards for those seemed to be normal.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Just logged into heroup to get a message saying to log out in 15 minutes cause there is a update.
you guys think there is a slight chance rocket is coming today?
EDIT: I just waited for the 10 minute mark and it says maintenance not update so there could be a difference.

----------


## Carmaicol

> 87 sidekicks. 139 badges.


Thanks.




Aaaaand here comes the update.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

rocket should be coming, The game is coming down for a furry update. Estimated down time: 1 - 2 human hours

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Invited! Thanks for helping!


Yay! I'll figure out the interface when I'm more awake.




> Congrats on the achievement!





> Congratulations!





> I don't understand so whats the boost for the Troublebots and Troublemakers? Double rewards... does that mean more Exp or...
> Also congrats Pyrebomb


Thanks, guys! And I'd guess it means double xp _and_ fractals. But I guess we'll see!

----------


## spideyman

Just watched the Rocket preview on fb he looks awesome.

----------


## Ace

> Just watched the Rocket preview on fb he looks awesome.


Just saw it myself, he is OP! His basic attacks, power attacks and hero up are all crazy; that hero up looks like it does a lot of damage. If he'll be for everyone, this will actually be the first time I'll be sad having to wait a week to buy a hero!! Watched that video like 7 times '-'.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Just saw it myself, he is OP! His basic attacks, power attacks and hero are all crazy; that hero up looks like it does a lot of damage. If he'll be for everyone, this will actually be the first time I'll be sad having to wait a week to buy a hero!! Watched that video like 7 times '-'.


When I was watching the video I was thinking this guy will be a VERY hard hitter!

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> I'm at 16350. I've been off work for three weeks with my son being born, so I've played quite a bit recently.


Congrats Baron!!  Your going to have soooo much fun with him.  :Smile:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Just saw it myself, he is OP! His basic attacks, power attacks and hero up are all crazy; that hero up looks like it does a lot of damage. If he'll be for everyone, this will actually be the first time I'll be sad having to wait a week to buy a hero!! Watched that video like 7 times '-'.


Yeah it got my mouth watering i kinda wished he was boxed!

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Yatta!



CONGRATS That is AWESOME!!

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Yeah it got my mouth watering i kinda wished he was boxed!


even if he was boxed it would still be agents only for a week devs have confirmed sidekicks, heroes, boxes, and badges will all be 1 week early access if not agents only.

----------


## CenturianSpy

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1494727914114440

Rocket Video...looking for a better link.

----------


## Astral Sensational Rover

Rocket is in a box.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Rocket is in a box.


Going against the one thing they said at CC about SHSO...bold move, Gaz.

----------


## Scorpiodisc

> Rocket is in a box.


So what does that mean for those of us that did the pre-order? I thought I was paying for all four heroes and their badges.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

and as I said the rocket box is members only for a week

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So what does that mean for those of us that did the pre-order? I thought I was paying for all four heroes and their badges.


He'll be in your roster today.

----------


## sylvestro1299

nvm! I was too late!

----------


## Astral Sensational Rover

32 boxes to get the little rascal.

----------


## Scorpiodisc

> He'll be in your roster today.


Whew, I was trying to figure out how to explain that to my 10 year old son if they only gave us a box or something. Thanks for the good news!

----------


## Beast

> Going against the one thing they said at CC about SHSO...bold move, Gaz.


Indeed. I am going to contact Xarex aka David Brevik. He said Rocket wouldn't be in a box.

----------


## Scorpiodisc

> Indeed. I am going to contact Xarex aka David Brevik. He said Rocket wouldn't be in a box.


Does Brevik oversee SHSO too? I thought he was only dealing with Marvel Heroes.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Does Brevik oversee SHSO too? I thought he was only dealing with Marvel Heroes.


he is the ceo of gazillion he is in charge of both games.

----------


## Beast

> he is the ceo of gazillion he is in charge of both games.


What Spider-Man Noir said. I asked him outright during one of his streams with his wife...

He said that Rocket Raccoon would not be in a box. Since I assumed he would be given how popular he is.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Got Rocket Raccoon with about 40 boxes and an EOTE Spider-Man sidekick. Not too shabby.

----------


## beanroaster

Got him in my second box.  His combo is crazy - diving all over the place. Damage seems decent, but always hard to tell until he's leveled. His hero up seems to go on for an eternity!

----------


## Astral Sensational Rover

My son got Rocket in his first box.

----------


## Wawawa

http://view.mktg.gazillion.com/?j=fe...0c7a7d1573&r=0

plus there is a new cover page for loading screen

----------


## Charles LePage

> Whew, I was trying to figure out how to explain that to my 10 year old son if they only gave us a box or something. Thanks for the good news!


Except, those of us who pre-ordered Rocket don't get an achievement credit for winning him in a box.

----------


## spidavenger

> Except, those of us who pre-ordered Rocket don't get an achievement credit for winning him in a box.


Wow, that is a bummer. If I knew that, I would have waited. :Frown:

----------


## Beast

> Except, those of us who pre-ordered Rocket don't get an achievement credit for winning him in a box.


Well... I checked the Achievements page. 

Rocket's not listed under the newest box achievements yet.

It still lists only Agent Coulson. So they may not include Rocket in that achievement. 

We'll have to see what they do for it. They may give us the achievement anyway.

----------


## eagle1604

Yay !!! Gamora is coming next and she is not in a box. She Along with Starlord are my favorite Guardians.  :Smile:

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Yay !!! Gamora is coming next and she is not in a box. She Along with Starlord are my favorite Guardians.


Star-Lord, Rocket, and Groot are my favorites im a bit upset star-lord is coming out last tho well I hope I am still a member by then.

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## Carmaicol

I kind of love the idea of early access as a free player, I have a week to farm fractals (around 15k for Rocket, I guess) for each released character and since I have so many things to do meanwhile, I don't get bored.

My fav is Drax, I think Gaz underestimated how popular they could be as a (full) group.

----------


## Maven

Holy schnikes...Rocket Raccoon kicks serious tail at only Level 3/4.  

Going into SPOILER mode for those who haven't gotten Rocket yet.

*spoilers:*
His basic moveset is a brutal mix of Avengers Black Widow, Punisher, and Winter Soldier, and his Hero-Up is a deadly mix of Winter Soldier and Falcon EXO-7.Also noteworthy is his P2 booster is possibly the longest lasting one in the game at around a minute or so.
*end of spoilers*

And I can confirm that Rocket is indeed that much more fun to play with a 70's soundtrack on in the background. Funkadelic's "(Not Just) Knee Deep" came up on my playlist right when I pulled out Rocket to do his Mega-Collect and take him on a quick Abomination run, and that made for an awesomely surrealistic experience.  :Big Grin:

----------


## eagle1604

> Star-Lord, Rocket, and Groot are my favorites im a bit upset star-lord is coming out last tho well I hope I am still a member by then.


Why don`t you like Gamora. :Frown:  She`s awesome. :Smile:

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Why don`t you like Gamora. She`s awesome.


Dont really get into female heroes not my style I like her I just dont want to play as her in a game.

----------


## Megatron

> *spoilers:*
> His basic moveset is a brutal mix of Avengers Black Widow, Punisher, and Winter Soldier, and his Hero-Up is a deadly mix of Winter Soldier and Falcon EXO-7.Also noteworthy is his P2 booster is possibly the longest lasting one in the game at around a minute or so.
> *end of spoilers*


*spoilers:*
 A minute!?  How much does the health boost heal?  RCL's new survival score...2 billion something
*end of spoilers*

----------


## millsfan

Rocket is one of the coolest characters he has an awesome combo.  Well done to the developers

----------


## Ace

Guess you were right Raker! Well I know exactly what my fractals are going to be used on next week!

----------


## Carmaicol

Finally, after a week of doing Mayhem and only Mayhem, my last mission:



Too much time for only 80 points. On the brighter side, I don't have to play them again. 


So, Who have the spreadsheet with all the heroes and missions? Could you send it to me, please?

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

So 27 Rocket Boxes in and no luck with getting Rocket Just some sidekicks (EOTE Spider-Man SideKick) and some Badges. Well after the 5 PM reset Ill go again.

----------


## Raven

> So 27 Rocket Boxes in and no luck with getting Rocket Just some sidekicks (EOTE Spider-Man SideKick) and some Badges. Well after the 5 PM reset Ill go again.


6 boxes for me: RR, Mini EOTE, XP potions and 2 useful cards... a good days shopping! Glad I did not spend my gold on the bundle.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Rocket is in a box.





> 32 boxes to get the little rascal.





> Got Rocket Raccoon with about 40 boxes and an EOTE Spider-Man sidekick. Not too shabby.





> Got him in my second box.  His combo is crazy - diving all over the place. Damage seems decent, but always hard to tell until he's leveled. His hero up seems to go on for an eternity!





> My son got Rocket in his first box.


Wow..OK logging in to try my luck....

----------


## Raven

> Wow..OK logging in to try my luck....


He's totally worth it, one of the best ranged heroes in the game, P2 damage + heal + armor boost that lasts a long time, great combo, great HU... I love the little furball.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Just got rocket on box #29 guys.

----------


## Raven

Wow Mini EOTE = Mayhem missions done in about 3 seconds, 2 clicks and it's over.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> He's totally worth it, one of the best ranged heroes in the game, P2 damage + heal + armor boost that lasts a long time, great combo, great HU... I love the little furball.


 *Yesssssss!!!!!!!!!!!* GOT HIM 15 boxes in, this furball rocks!!!!!!!




> Just got rocket on box #29 guys.


Congrats!!!!!!




> Wow Mini EOTE = Mayhem missions done in about 3 seconds, 2 clicks and it's over.


Yea, I had him a few days, mayhem spamming takes seconds!!!!

----------


## Sentinel Marmoset Archer

Can someone tell me why there's no *Drax* ?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Can someone tell me why there's no *Drax* ?


The Galactic TSA, had him on a watch list?

----------


## eagle1604

Centurian Spy could you please post this week`s code breaker report  :Smile: . I really want to know hwo the rest of the X-Force Heroes are and what is coming after Gamora and Starlord.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Centurian Spy could you please post this week`s code breaker report . I really want to know hwo the rest of the X-Force Heroes are and what is coming after Gamora and Starlord.


here is the code breaker report https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHSO...ayers/?fref=nf scroll down a bit till you see a post by spy saying code breaker report dont post anything you find there here

----------


## eagle1604

> here is the code breaker report https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHSO...ayers/?fref=nf scroll down a bit till you see a post by spy saying code breaker report dont post anything you find there here


It wants me to login on Facebook and I do not have an account could you please just post it in the Codebreaker thread for now on Spy????

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Centurian Spy could you please post this week`s code breaker report . I really want to know hwo the rest of the X-Force Heroes are and what is coming after Gamora and Starlord.





> here is the code breaker report https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHSO...ayers/?fref=nf scroll down a bit till you see a post by spy saying code breaker report dont post anything you find there here





> It wants me to login on Facebook and I do not have an account could you please just post it in the Codebreaker thread for now on Spy????


 :Confused: It was posted hours ago...

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

I always use Dr. Doom to test the strongest Hero Ups, because he takes only half damage and don't die with one Hero Up, and look how strong Rocket is!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I always use Dr. Doom to test the strongest Hero Ups, because he takes only half damage and don't die with one Hero Up, and look how strong Rocket is!


Does this mean Rocket has the strongest hero up in the game?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Does this mean Rocket has the strongest hero up in the game?


And he orders pizza while doing it.....

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Does this mean Rocket has the strongest hero up in the game?


Yes he deals more damage, but Superior is way more easy to use and more effective against 4 bosses

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Yes he deals more damage, but Superior is way more easy to use and more effective against 4 bosses


So EoTE is the weakest out of the three of them?

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

Star-Lord looks awesome on the loading screen, I can't wait for him.

----------


## Charles LePage

Maybe we can form the Legion Of Squires.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> Maybe we can form the Legion Of Squires.


If you do I'm in!   :Smile:

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> So EoTE is the weakest out of the three of them?


Rocket has the more powerful Hero Up in the game, EOTE has the second, Superior has the third but I think it's more effective, and Rocket is more fun to play out of the three of them

----------


## spidavenger

Is anybody having trouble with the game right now? :Confused:

----------


## Xapto

> Is anybody having trouble with the game right now?


Yeah it keeps telling me to install Unity Player but I already have it installed.  :Mad:

----------


## CenturianSpy

Nice job adding all the new sidekicks on the wiki, Roaming Colossus Lion! They look great!

----------


## Rod92905

It keeps locking up on me when I try to run missions with Rocket. Not been able to finish any missions with him.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> CONGRATS That is AWESOME!!


Thanks!




> Except, those of us who pre-ordered Rocket don't get an achievement credit for winning him in a box.


Wow. Hope they fix this.




> Finally, after a week of doing Mayhem and only Mayhem, my last mission:
> 
> Too much time for only 80 points. On the brighter side, I don't have to play them again. 
> 
> 
> So, Who have the spreadsheet with all the heroes and missions? Could you send it to me, please?


Congrats! I have it, but I haven't added the new Spidey mission, Groot or Rocket yet. I'd need an e-mail address to send it to, too.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

Something strange happened to my game.  I was having some computer problems, so I had to clone my hard drive (as a backup precaution).  I did so and played for about 3 weeks, downloading the most recent, large update to one of my hard drives.  I had no problems displaying medallions.  At some point later, I swapped hard drives again and accidentally was using the one that had been cloned, meaning all the files were 3 weeks older than I had.  

I ended up re-downloading all of the SHSO game files and for some reason my medallions all went missing (displaying the WIP graphic).  I knew they were not WIP when I had the game files originally; but don't have any idea what happened.  

I basically just cloned my hard-drive forward again to the recent copy so I no longer have this problem... it was just odd.

----------


## Carmaicol

> Congrats! I have it, but I haven't added the new Spidey mission, Groot or Rocket yet. I'd need an e-mail address to send it to, too.


Message on your way.

I want to do divisions, I started with a batch of 50 characters/10/25 misions but I'm playing with my favorites and I realized that by the third batch I will be playing a lot of wolverines and Spideys. I want to do: Weak, 25 easy missions; Regular: 50 missions; Powerhouse: 75 missions.

----------


## PhantCowboy

I thought at SDCC they confirmed that Rocket was NOT going to be boxed?
Also how much damage does his heroup actually do like eotes does 1200 or 1300 damage altogether

----------


## spidavenger

> Yeah it keeps telling me to install Unity Player but I already have it installed.





> It keeps locking up on me when I try to run missions with Rocket. Not been able to finish any missions with him.


Thanks guys. I kept wondering, if it was just me.

----------


## cpinheir

I don't think anybody else has mentioned this yet, but I think Rocket's p2 boost is the first *team* boost to feature the triple boost of damage/armor/heal. Very nice!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I don't think anybody else has mentioned this yet, but I think Rocket's p2 boost is the first *team* boost to feature the triple boost of damage/armor/heal. Very nice!


Yea, I noticed that last night running missions with him. All around awesome furball.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Can somebody give me a list of words you can't say because yesterday when I logged in I got a warning from a moderator about language. I didn't mean to say anything bad and I don't want it to happen again.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Can somebody give me a list of words you can't say because yesterday when I logged in I got a warning from a moderator about language. I didn't mean to say anything bad and I don't want it to happen again.


That is an excellent question, and I would like to know the answer as well.

----------


## cpinheir

> Can somebody give me a list of words you can't say because yesterday when I logged in I got a warning from a moderator about language. I didn't mean to say anything bad and I don't want it to happen again.


I think George Carlin came up with the list you are looking for  :Wink: 

But seriously, I haven't seen a list, but I suppose you could ask the moderators if they have such a list.

----------


## Xapto

I got Rocket Raccoon on my third try! He's one of the best heroes I have played as, definitely worth getting.

----------


## Beast

> I thought at SDCC they confirmed that Rocket was NOT going to be boxed?
> Also how much damage does his heroup actually do like eotes does 1200 or 1300 damage altogether


Xarex aka David Brevik the CEO of Gazillion also told me he would not be boxed. 

So it's very disappointing.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I think George Carlin came up with the list you are looking for


I adored George Carlin, R.I.P.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> Can somebody give me a list of words you can't say because yesterday when I logged in I got a warning from a moderator about language. I didn't mean to say anything bad and I don't want it to happen again.


I've never even found the in-game chat... the only chat-menu I've ever seen is the one that has the pre-made phrases.... so what I always try to do is jump to the player I want to play a card game, find them, and then put up "Let's play cards!".... or I just invite them and see if they accept. 

I apologize if people have been trying to chat with me in the game and I've ignored you, because I have no idea how that functionality works or where it is located.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I've never even found the in-game chat... the only chat-menu I've ever seen is the one that has the pre-made phrases.... so what I always try to do is jump to the player I want to play a card game, find them, and then put up "Let's play cards!".... or I just invite them and see if they accept. 
> 
> I apologize if people have been trying to chat with me in the game and I've ignored you, because I have no idea how that functionality works or where it is located.


Click here also you have to have to be 13 years old to use it so if you put a different year or youre are younger than 13 that might be why you cannot access it

----------


## Stormhawk

> I adored George Carlin, R.I.P.


Yeah probably my favorite comedian ever, if I had to pick just one.

----------


## Project Initiative Cascada

> Xarex aka David Brevik the CEO of Gazillion also told me he would not be boxed. 
> 
> So it's very disappointing.


Maybe he's only boxed for the pre-sale to make it difficult for impatient players? Haha. Let's hope he's sold alone next week. I do want him but I have zero patience for those boxes. I spent too much Fractals for over 100 boxes with no luck getting Ultron and Wasp.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Maybe he's only boxed for the pre-sale to make it difficult for impatient players? Haha. Let's hope he's sold alone next week. I do want him but I have zero patience for those boxes. I spent too much Fractals for over 100 boxes with no luck getting Ultron and Wasp.


Me and Spy were actually hoping for another box it would give as an excuse to buy more boxes to get more unreleased cards and card quests

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Maybe he's only boxed for the pre-sale to make it difficult for impatient players? Haha. Let's hope he's sold alone next week. I do want him but I have zero patience for those boxes. I spent too much Fractals for over 100 boxes with no luck getting Ultron and Wasp.


It looks like he isn't too hard to get. Loads of people on the forum have gotten him with 40 tries or less!

----------


## Project Initiative Cascada

> Me and Spy were actually hoping for another box it would give as an excuse to buy more boxes to get more unreleased cards and card quests


If you don't mind me asking, what do you like about the card games?




> It looks like he isn't too hard to get. Loads of people on the forum have gotten him with 40 tries or less!


Oh really? I suppose I'll consider saving up then to get him.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> If you don't mind me asking, what do you like about the card games?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? I suppose I'll consider saving up then to get him.


It only took me 29 boxes so maybe you can get him easily to.

----------


## Raven

> Can somebody give me a list of words you can't say because yesterday when I logged in I got a warning from a moderator about language. I didn't mean to say anything bad and I don't want it to happen again.


Gaz will never publish that, just think about the contents of it... every offensive, racist, sexist, derogatory and insulting word you can think of would be on it. That said the chat rules are a little odd, I've had things blocked while casually discussing something in game that were incredibly mundane and inoffensive that I can't figure out which word in the sentence was the culprit. I've never been warned about anything though.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Yes, I just got Mini Eote Spider-Man!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Gaz will never publish that, just think about the contents of it... every offensive, racist, sexist, derogatory and insulting word you can think of would be on it. That said the chat rules are a little odd, I've had things blocked while casually discussing something in game that were incredibly mundane and inoffensive that I can't figure out which word in the sentence was the culprit. I've never been warned about anything though.


When it happened to me I just enlarged by window size and the message popped up.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> If you don't mind me asking, what do you like about the card games?
> .


The card game structure and simplicity! It is a card game mostly based on luck but strategy comes in when setting it up and anticipating your opponents blocks! Also every card tells what it does unless it is a straight up damage card!

----------


## Maven

> That said the chat rules are a little odd, I've had things blocked while casually discussing something in game that were incredibly mundane and inoffensive that I can't figure out which word in the sentence was the culprit. I've never been warned about anything though.


I find it grandly ironic and humorous in a 'might as well laugh than get annoyed' way that some, if not a lot of the squad name words are not allowed on the chat client.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

So I just got all my heroes from level 4 to 11-20 all 105 of my heroes are any where from level 11 to level 20 super happy I have all my characters power emotes unlocked now just 45 more heroes to buy and get to level 11 then I get 1000 fractals.

----------


## Megatron

> Me and Spy were actually hoping for another box it would give as an excuse to buy more boxes to get more unreleased cards and card quests


I wanted Sandman to be in a box just so that we would have a "Sandbox."

----------


## sylvestro1299

> So I just got all my heroes from level 4 to 11-20 all 105 of my heroes are any where from level 11 to level 20 super happy I have all my characters power emotes unlocked now just 45 more heroes to buy and get to level 11 then I get 1000 fractals.


225000 fractals for 1000 fractals sounds like a great deal! Oh wait ....

----------


## Pyrebomb

I mega-collected or manually collected with all of my heroes today. And bought the remaining few I needed as I gained the currency to do so. I ended up with all playable characters and collected for all of them. Then I took a speed pot and ran around Villainville for 2 hours, which was enough to poke Impy on all of them. I only have 8,383 fractals left in my "bank," but given what heroes I bought, I must have made over 36k today.

My back is creaking and I can't feel my fingers. I don't recommend it.

Edit: I'm so tired I forgot to mention I joined the 3000 club, lol.

----------


## Raven

Next infantry, cavalry then world domination.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Next infantry, cavalry then world domination.


LMAO. Perfect choice of characters, too.

----------


## Ace

> 225000 fractals for 1000 fractals sounds like a great deal! Oh wait ....


Lolz, oh man...smh.

----------


## Carmaicol

> I mega-collected or manually collected with all of my heroes today. And bought the remaining few I needed as I gained the currency to do so. I ended up with all playable characters and collected for all of them. Then I took a speed pot and ran around Villainville for 2 hours, which was enough to poke Impy on all of them. I only have 8,383 fractals left in my "bank," but given what heroes I bought, I must have made over 36k today.
> 
> My back is creaking and I can't feel my fingers. I don't recommend it.
> 
> Edit: I'm so tired I forgot to mention I joined the 3000 club, lol.


Did you get (4x)+(2x): 6x or (4x)x(2x): 8x fractals?

I made 1118 fractals, there was a blackout where I live.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Did you get (4x)+(2x): 6x or (4x)x(2x): 8x fractals?
> 
> I made 1118 fractals, there was a blackout where I live.


For the past 2 days when I mega collect and get a golden fractal the golden fractal goes from being worth 40 to 80 so I think its 8x for members and 2x for non members cause 4x+2x would equal 6x which would be 60 for a golden fractal so for members its 8x non members 2x.

----------


## Ace

Anyone else feel like Star-Lord will be Agents only? I have a feeling he will be, but I really hope I'm wrong; he's my favorite '-'. I bet he's gonna be as awesome as Rocket!

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Anyone else feel like Star-Lord will be Agents only? I have a feeling he will be, but I really hope I'm wrong; he's my favorite '-'. I bet he's gonna be as awesome as Rocket!


I have a feeling he will be to thats why I bought a member ship on the first it expires on the 30th so no matter what if star-lord comes out before the 30th im all set.

----------


## Ace

> I have a feeling he will be to thats why I bought a member ship on the first it expires on the 30th so no matter what if star-lord comes out before the 30th im all set.


Nice, if he's agents only I'll be "all set" to cry  :Frown: .

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Nice, if he's agents only I'll be "all set" to cry .


Just pray night and day he is early access or hey even a box its better then being agents only for ever.

----------


## Ace

> Just pray night and day he is early access or hey even a box its better then being agents only for ever.


Yea, I'd definitely prefer a him being in a box than being agents only. Well only time will tell.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Anyone else feel like Star-Lord will be Agents only? I have a feeling he will be, but I really hope I'm wrong; he's my favorite '-'. I bet he's gonna be as awesome as Rocket!


I got a feeling he will be Marvel lore +3

I also got a feeling I'm one of the only people here who care about Marvel lore.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Can somebody give me a list of words you can't say because yesterday when I logged in I got a warning from a moderator about language. I didn't mean to say anything bad and I don't want it to happen again.


I cant say Gamora  :Frown:

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I cant say Gamora


Really, you can't say a character in the game!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Really, you can't say a character in the game!


Often times u can't combo certain words! For example you can say more then something but more by itself should be fine

----------


## eagle1604

> Anyone else feel like Star-Lord will be Agents only? I have a feeling he will be, but I really hope I'm wrong; he's my favorite '-'. I bet he's gonna be as awesome as Rocket!


Do you think Gamora will be agent`s only??? I hope not because I am already mega collecting and saving up my fractals to get her. 

On the topic of Star-Lord I could easily see a lot of people buying a membership to get him, I cannot see many people buying a membership to get Gamora but that is just my opinion.

----------


## Charles LePage

Strange Tales To Astonish.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

What happened to MrGamesRus, he hasn't posted videos for the last two heroes. Now on the wiki PlayWithPetey's reviews are up, they're OK but he never knows about the hero he's talking about.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> What happened to MrGamesRus, he hasn't posted videos for the last two heroes. Now on the wiki PlayWithPetey's reviews are up, they're OK but he never knows about the hero he's talking about.


Either MrGamesRus died in real life (highly unlikely) or he just has been busy.

----------


## sylvestro1299

Black widow takes the AvX war too far by imprisoning storm!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Are we going to do anything for Marvels new event AXIS.

----------


## Carmaicol

Nah, they said something about the Spider-verse, we can always hope for Gwen.

----------


## sorceressprotector1

> Thank goodness! I just updated our "Most Wanted" (link) thread with My Top 10 or so "L" characters. Give it a read, contact your SHSO friends to check it out! Let's get more of us back on this forum! I archived all my old lists on there, too. Enjoy!


i want see my name in your team directory!... would be great

----------


## sorceressprotector1

> I'm glad we still have the fourms but sad we lost a lot of great topics. But yeah, I cannot wait for Fractals 2.0. Also, for anyone who used my Quick Guides, I will continue to update them but will NOT be posting the updates anymore.
> 
> Quick Guides: http://www.shsohub.com/keys-quick-guides.html
> -Where to go when you need just some help with the game that DOESN'T INVOLVE CHALLENGES. Also, you can PM me if there's anything you can do to help and I will add your name to the Credits (if you want)



i think that this link will be utility for all!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> i want see my name in your team directory!... would be great


I don't know your squad name.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

*Only 411 minutes until I can mega-collect again!*


I recently updated Ubuntu and Ubuntu will update the hardware/BIOS time to UTC unless you change a setting.  I decided to take the 5 minutes between auto collects to "fix the glitch"... oh... well the glitch has been fixed....

----------


## MaskedTraveler

It's a Full Moon!
Werewolf is on sale for TODAY only!

----------


## Xapto

> i want see my name in your team directory!... would be great


Hi and welcome to the CBR SHSO forums?

----------


## PhantCowboy

Been trying to get this card for a while

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Been trying to get this card for a while


Loved the art on this card, so much like his power emotes  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Some curious squad names:

Miss Fantastic has a "furious" cousin.




Second time I ran into him/her.

I guess this makes us feel a little less unique. :P

----------


## Maven

> Some curious squad names:
> 
> Miss Fantastic has a "furious" cousin.
> 
> I guess this makes us feel a little less unique. :P


No offense to him/her, but I believe my name rolls off the tongue just ever so slightly better.  

To this day, I still can't believe my kismet in getting 'fantastic' AND 'plastic' in my name...I was simply going for getting something good/cool sounding with the former word.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> i want see my name in your team directory!... would be great





> I don't know your squad name.


I Do, I Do!!

----------


## sorceressprotector1

> I don't know your squad name.


-General Sorceress Protector-

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> It's a Full Moon!
> Werewolf is on sale for TODAY only!


It's also Mid-Autumn Festival in parts of Asia (that means mooncake time!), so I wish Monkey King was on sale too even though he's not directly tied to the Moon.

----------


## FrostyFlakes

I can't seem to connect to SHSO at the moment...

I'm getting that annoying error message of losing connection.

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

Did I miss something?  I think I did, because I just got mini-EOTE Spidey as a sidekick.  He's not craftable, and he's not buyable...so, uh, is this a future release?

----------


## spideyman

> Did I miss something?  I think I did, because I just got mini-EOTE Spidey as a sidekick.  He's not craftable, and he's not buyable...so, uh, is this a future release?


You can only get him in a mystery box like his badge.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> You can only get him in a mystery box like his badge.


Your statement is confusing as Mini EOTE Badges are craftable not in mystery boxes the sentence would be better phrased if it went like this "You can only get Mini EOTE In Mystery Boxes just like How you can only get EOTE Spider-Mans Hero Badge in Boxes."

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Btw Has Anyone Noticed How the Weekend event is still going on im still get 80 for golden fractals.

----------


## Eric@SHSO

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvzejOGRdPM

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvzejOGRdPM


Thx for the post Eric I loved squad time Lol I died laughing while watching it you guys are amazing.

----------


## censorship

... why is Centurion Spy so short?


The one thing I don't like about the videos is "You Got A Minute..." Three weeks, three hard-working members of the development team who come off sounding unprepared to talk. There's good information in there, but it's not being presented fairly. Instead of competing side-to-side, make each its own minute-long segment. Maybe even a voice-over with behind-the-scenes footage for the developers so it looks and sounds as polished as the hero preview.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> ... why is Centurion Spy so short?


Cameras shrink you. Didn't you watch Willy Wonka & The Chocolate Factory?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Cameras shrink you. Didn't you watch Willy Wonka & The Chocolate Factory?


Well this slowed down my morning routine before school by 8ish minutes but was worth it! Thanks Eric! I am kind of sad no card game answers were there!

----------


## Wombat Janitor

> Well this slowed down my morning routine before school by 8ish minutes but was worth it! Thanks Eric! I am kind of sad no card game answers were there!


I'm pretty sure it's been their policy to ignore questions about the card game ever since they stopped releasing new content for it.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> No offense to him/her, but I believe my name rolls off the tongue just ever so slightly better.  
> 
> To this day, I still can't believe my kismet in getting 'fantastic' AND 'plastic' in my name...I was simply going for getting something good/cool sounding with the former word.


I just took the first name it spat out at me. I really can't stand the "polite" part, but I know my luck. It would have just gotten worse the more I tried. Meanwhile my friend who never plays got "Surreal Tyrannical Mage." So jealous.

----------


## spidavenger

> Well this slowed down my morning routine before school by 8ish minutes but was worth it! Thanks Eric! I am kind of sad no card game answers were there!


I agree. They need to be honest, and just say we will no longer support the card game or start producing for it.

----------


## spidavenger

> Well this slowed down my morning routine before school by 8ish minutes but was worth it! Thanks Eric! I am kind of sad no card game answers were there!


I agree. They need to be honest, and just say we will no longer support the card game or start producing for it.

----------


## Project Initiative Cascada

> Cameras shrink you. Didn't you watch Willy Wonka & The Chocolate Factory?


Thanks for posting. I wonder who that guy is? He must be one of the creators.

I am glad to hear that Drax won't be forgotten about and they are in the process of bringing him in. Sad to hear that there probably won't be any new zones coming up, but its perfectly understandable with all the work they put in this game.

For the Halloween theme I want them to bring in more dark Marvel characters like Magik, Selene, Carnage, Hobogobin, ext. Where can I ask these questions? I heard you can do it on Facebook but I have no idea where!? Anyone know?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> For the Halloween theme I want them to bring in more dark Marvel characters like Magik, Selene, Carnage, Hobogobin, ext. Where can I ask these questions?


*spoilers:*
Man-Thing has some coding...
*end of spoilers*


> I heard you can do it on Facebook but I have no idea where!? Anyone know?


https://www.facebook.com/SuperHeroSquadOnline

----------


## CenturianSpy

Special thanks to roneers for a nice cosmic character dual on our "Most Wanted" thread. It was fun!

----------


## Eric@SHSO

> ... why is Centurion Spy so short?
> 
> 
> The one thing I don't like about the videos is "You Got A Minute..." Three weeks, three hard-working members of the development team who come off sounding unprepared to talk. There's good information in there, but it's not being presented fairly. Instead of competing side-to-side, make each its own minute-long segment. Maybe even a voice-over with behind-the-scenes footage for the developers so it looks and sounds as polished as the hero preview.


I actually do agree, the "minute interview" is completely drowned by the challenge. However, that is intended. The show is first and foremost directed at kids between 6 and 14, which means the flow of the show is kept light and zany the entire time. I do understand there are many users who do enjoy the technical information and knowledge provided by the developers, but I think we should display that in maybe a separate video or better yet, a blog. What do you think?

Always open to feedback here. This is the first time I've produced something like this and it is maybe only 10% of my job...

- Eric

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Aw little Centurion lol. Bub.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Halloween? Ooooo I love Halloween!
I love it when they redecorate for Halloween, especially Dr. Strange's Castle (If I remember castle).
I wish they could stay year round.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Aw little Centurion lol. Bub.


He hasn't seen it yet, he's going to be thrilled. Thanks to Eric for putting him in the episode!




> Halloween? Ooooo I love Halloween!
> I love it when they redecorate for Halloween, especially Dr. Strange's Castle (If I remember castle).
> I wish they could stay year round.


Sanctum Sanctorum.

----------


## Raven

> I actually do agree, the "minute interview" is completely drowned by the challenge. However, that is intended. The show is first and foremost directed at kids between 6 and 14, which means the flow of the show is kept light and zany the entire time. I do understand there are many users who do enjoy the technical information and knowledge provided by the developers, but I think we should display that in maybe a separate video or better yet, a blog. What do you think?
> 
> Always open to feedback here. This is the first time I've produced something like this and it is maybe only 10% of my job...
> 
> - Eric


Well first off - great job. For it's target audience I think Squad Time has been a great addition to the game, my kids like it and you're a natural in front of the camera. A blog on new developments would be great, really any news is a positive, we'll take whatever you can give. Now, about the card game... it's been radio silence for years, is there anything at all you can tell us regarding it's future? Will we ever see the unreleased quests? Any new booster packs? How about just a sale once in a while?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> He hasn't seen it yet, he's going to be thrilled. Thanks to Eric for putting him in the episode!
> 
> Sanctum Sanctorum.


All I remembered was Castle and Dr. Strange (I believe there was a portrait of him or something)

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Finally, after around 30+ boxes I got Mr. Fixit.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ace

> Well this slowed down my morning routine before school by 8ish minutes but was worth it! Thanks Eric! I am kind of sad no card game answers were there!


Ikr, it was the same with me.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Cameras shrink you. Didn't you watch Willy Wonka & The Chocolate Factory?



Hahaha wow they answered my question last! Kind of blew my mind lol.

----------


## Wombat Janitor

> Well first off - great job. For it's target audience I think Squad Time has been a great addition to the game, my kids like it and you're a natural in front of the camera. A blog on new developments would be great, really any news is a positive, we'll take whatever you can give. Now, about the card game... it's been radio silence for years, is there anything at all you can tell us regarding it's future? Will we ever see the unreleased quests? Any new booster packs? How about just a sale once in a while?


Yeah, all we're asking for is a booster pack with the unreleased quest and Dark Justice cards tossed in.

----------


## Eric@SHSO

> Well first off - great job. For it's target audience I think Squad Time has been a great addition to the game, my kids like it and you're a natural in front of the camera. A blog on new developments would be great, really any news is a positive, we'll take whatever you can give. Now, about the card game... it's been radio silence for years, is there anything at all you can tell us regarding it's future? Will we ever see the unreleased quests? Any new booster packs? How about just a sale once in a while?


There are discussions concerning the card game. I don't have anything solid to give you right now. A lot of metrics and brainstorming is needed to green light further developmental effort.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Yeah, all we're asking for is a booster pack with the unreleased quest and Dark Justice cards tossed in.





> There are discussions concerning the card game. I don't have anything solid to give you right now. A lot of metrics and brainstorming is needed to green light further developmental effort.


There was a large card community that prospered a few years back, alot of us are returning to this game with the new update, you guys have done a great job. That being said....It was a major disappointment for us seeing the card game not addressed. I am currently working on building the card community back up to it's glory days. Please continue your fine work, but keep the card community in mind. Alot of work obviously went in to the card game in the past, it would be ashamed to see it end.

----------


## Smashing Colossus

Hello Everyone, 
I have an awesome Facebook Page to share. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Chall...?ref=bookmarks. This pagd is dedicated to Marvel Super Hero Squad Online. We give helpful tips do hero reviews and have CONTESTS. These contests are legit and supported by Game Devs. So go ahead and check it out and let us know what you think.  And give feedback share and like.  :Smile:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Hello Everyone, 
> I have an awesome Facebook Page to share. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Chall...?ref=bookmarks. This pagd is dedicated to Marvel Super Hero Squad Online. We give helpful tips do hero reviews and have CONTESTS. These contests are legit and supported by Game Devs. So go ahead and check it out and let us know what you think.  And give feedback share and like.


Hey smashing! If you add a few jokes I will join it! (Just kidding I'm already a fan(I guess that's the proper term)). This is what's interesting to me the last part of the winter challenge supported by devs was a card game, this shows the devs definitely care about it! However the price difference between rise of heroes and unleashed tell me otherwise

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Glad we'll be getting Drax in the future. When they do release him, they should make it a second GOTG month that also includes Ronan, Yondu and either Nebula or Howard.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Glad we'll be getting Drax in the future. When they do release him, they should make it a second GOTG month that also includes Ronan, Yondu and either Nebula or Howard.


I'm ALL FOR another GotG Theme (Two more actually!), *BUT* you're missing SOOOOOOOO many of the cool GotG members! We NEED Vance Astro, Starhawk, Phyla-Vell, Mantis and Adam Warlock to start!

----------


## FrostyFlakes

I'm still trying to get on to SHSO and I can't log in at all... Anyone knows what's going on?

The loading screen gets stuck to 80% and then a connection error message comes popping out... again!

----------


## spideyman

Look at this beauty I just got first time seeing this one.

----------


## Wombat Janitor

Searching for Impossible Man with Anti-Venom is an interesting experience. "Parker might know what this is, but I have no idea." Ummm... it's a trashcan dude.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Look at this beauty I just got first time seeing this one.


Aw... the art is so cute. So sad it's on such a rare card that nobody gets to appreciate it.

----------


## Raven

> Aw... the art is so cute. So sad it's on such a rare card that nobody gets to appreciate it.


What's great about that card is not so much the attack bonus (having no cards in hand is not an advisable strategy), but rather the combination of red and green factors, the 2 factors you will be most depleting your opponents blocks in when you play a hulk deck, so it has high potential for dealing max damage and 4 damage is all you need to trigger all the devastating keepers you should have in your hulk deck.

----------


## Wombat Janitor

> What's great about that card is not so much the attack bonus (having no cards in hand is not an advisable strategy), but rather the combination of red and green factors, the 2 factors you will be most depleting your opponents blocks in when you play a hulk deck, so it has high potential for dealing max damage and 4 damage is all you need to trigger all the devastating keepers you should have in your hulk deck.


She-Hulk cards are designed to empty your hand. I don't know how well the decks work in practice because I don't have most of the cards, but the theme is clear:

http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...ck+to+the+Wall
http://superherosquadonline.wikispac.../Heroic+Effort
http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...ength+Training
http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...vable+Strength
http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...ss-Examination

Even this classic helps to deplete your hand: http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...+Slam+Sandwich

----------


## Raven

> She-Hulk cards are designed to empty your hand. I don't know how well the decks work in practice because I don't have most of the cards, but the theme is clear:
> 
> http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...ck+to+the+Wall
> http://superherosquadonline.wikispac.../Heroic+Effort
> http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...ength+Training
> http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...vable+Strength
> http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...ss-Examination
> 
> Even this classic helps to deplete your hand: http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...+Slam+Sandwich


In practice it would be a disaster IMHO. Having a full hand especially later in the game when high damage cards come into play is a *huge* advantage.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Spy - I uploaded all of the unreleased quest cards I had to the wiki. Only when I did so, most of the time I got a message that there was already a page for that card. Usually accompanied by a camera pic of a physical card, so... I didn't know what to do about that. I just added my pic to the existing page and tagged it with the appropriate quest. Didn't know if you wanted the other stuff deleted or not so it's all still there. Also, they renamed Strength of Steel to Real Metalhead, so Colossus currently has two of the same card under his power quest section. Again, wasn't sure about policy, so I left the old one alone. I guess untagging it "colossus power quest" would work.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Spy - I uploaded all of the unreleased quest cards I had to the wiki. Only when I did so, most of the time I got a message that there was already a page for that card. Usually accompanied by a camera pic of a physical card, so... I didn't know what to do about that. I just added my pic to the existing page and tagged it with the appropriate quest. Didn't know if you wanted the other stuff deleted or not so it's all still there. Also, they renamed Strength of Steel to Real Metalhead, so Colossus currently has two of the same card under his power quest section. Again, wasn't sure about policy, so I left the old one alone. I guess untagging it "colossus power quest" would work.


There are many cards that were released with the PCG (Physical Card Game) that have a different SET name than the ones in the online game. You did exactly what I have done, you added the card to the existing page showing the Physical card and the on-line variant. I'll use your latest edit of "Smash Flat" as an example:



"Smash Flat" was originally a Foundation card in the PCG, but online it is part of an unreleased Colossus card quest Power card. Showing both cards is the right thing to do. So, here's the steps:

1. Upload the newly-named card pic and add it (try to make both card pics the same size).*Edit: You need to "save" after this step.
2. Hit the "More" edit feature (...).
3. Select "Tags". Select "Edit".
4. Add the quest name, in this case colossus power quest. *Note: Most of the quests already have a widget name, so if you type the hero's name it should auto-fill and you just have to select between "easy" and "power".
5. Save.

Thanks for your help, Pyrebomb! And thanks to everyone else who has helped on our wiki!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Here comes maintenance...make that an update! Hooray more content!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Here comes maintenance...make that an update! Hooray more content!


Lucky me, I just got Titanium Man a few minutes ago. That means I have all the box heroes!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvzejOGRdPM



Eric Eats Snacks!

I have a minute to win it challenge for you.

Use an "elevator" made from 2 pencils and string, to lift 3 M&Ms into the mouth.

----------


## eagle1604

> Here comes maintenance...make that an update! Hooray more content!


Yay!!!! lets hope it`s Gamora .  :Smile:

----------


## Smashing Colossus

It is. So get ready.

----------


## Ace

> Look at this beauty I just got first time seeing this one.


Off Topic: Mangastream is a better site, to read manga.....just saying.

----------


## spideyman

> Off Topic: Mangastream is a better site, to read manga.....just saying.


Agreed just have to wait a little longer.

----------


## Ace

> Agreed just have to wait a little longer.


The chapters are out on Mangastream now, just got my weekly dose of One Piece, Naruto, Bleach and Toriko ^_^.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Agreed just have to wait a little longer.


really got to look into that!~On another note: I hope star lord comes out next his pistols could bring massive fun into the game!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Thanks for your help, Pyrebomb! And thanks to everyone else who has helped on our wiki!


No prob. Glad I didn't screw things up!

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Im surprised Gamora did not come out today just a bunch of sidekicks and titles.

----------


## eagle1604

No Gamora ????  :Frown:

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

I see that the Thanos sidekick badges can be crafted, wonder if we have to win him out of mystery boxes like the EOTE Spidey?

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

I was a little upset Gamora didn't come out today but if they still can do star-lord by Friday the 26th I should be good cause my member ship doesn't expire till the 30th

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Im surprised Gamora did not come out today just a bunch of sidekicks and titles.





> No Gamora ????


I'm a little surprised, too. I wonder if they plan on another update tomorrow. What I hope is Gaz is NOT stretching this GotG theme to rush a sub-par Drax build.




> I see that the Thanos sidekick badges can be crafted, wonder if we have to win him out of mystery boxes like the EOTE Spidey?


Or is he winnable in the upcoming Thanos Crisis mission...that would be cool.

----------


## Smashing Colossus

Eric confirmed it's from boxes.

----------


## Ace

Just realized that the rocket box is available for everyone now, nice.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Great. Just tried my luck with a dozen Thanos boxes or so and got a Mini-Thanos out of it.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Confirmed Gamora is next week or should be
"Eric Said: Rocket is now available for everyone! We are taking an extra week on Gamora to get her right. She deserves it!"

----------


## Pyrebomb

Wish I hadn't bought so many boxes earlier. Guess Thanos will have to wait for tomorrow.

Ugh. Another sidekick that takes a ton of vibranium to craft. And cosmic batteries everywhere.

----------


## Carmaicol

Spend all my fractals in Rocket (with no luck) before seeing you can buy a mini Captain Marvel. I'm seeing a lot of farming in my future.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

Took me only three boxes to get Mini Thanos

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Got three sidekicks: Asgardian Dragon, Fire Imp, and Mini Thanos, Not bad.

----------


## spideyman

[QUOTE=Roaming Colossus Lion;498646]Took me only three boxes to get Mini Thanos

Which box was that? Berserker?

----------


## CenturianSpy

I usually don't break my own spoiler protocol, but this involves everyone buying boxes to get a sidekick. In the game files downloaded this week there is something called a Sidekick BOGO Box. "BOGO" generally means "Buy One Get One free". I do not know for sure this is the case OR when these boxes will come (the Sidekick Box has been in the code prior to 'Recharge'- but this is a _new_ Sidekick Box).

I'm just trying to save you guys some fractals...forgive the spoiler.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Yeah, just read that post. If it's like the BOGO hero boxes the best way to spend fractals is to buy 500 fractal sidekicks and hope a 1000 fractal sidekick is in the extra box, that's 500 fractals spent for 1500 worth.

Also, Rocket now counts towards the Mystery Box ach, including for those who bought the GotG bundle. Just three left!

----------


## Ace

Just opened 35 boxes and still didn't get Rocket, dang....

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

[QUOTE=spideyman;498673]


> Took me only three boxes to get Mini Thanos
> 
> Which box was that? Berserker?


Ultron Box

----------


## spideyman

[QUOTE=Dare Alloy Trancer;498782]


> Ultron Box


Thanks for the update.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Which box was that? Berserker?


Winter Box

----------


## spideyman

> Winter Box


Edit: Thanks, they answered it on fb he is available in every mystery box and silver surfer is craftable.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

O_O What is with the sudden craftable sidekicks?
I only managed to get Mini FFF and more comes out :P
Guess after my 20+ hero list, I can focus on sidekicks?
eh... so many things to do....

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

I spent around 3k on mystery boxes today I got Titanium Man and Avengers Captain America. Luckily Cap was already level 20.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Wombat Janitor

Is anyone else having trouble getting into the game right now?

----------


## Carmaicol

> Just opened 35 boxes and still didn't get Rocket, dang....


19 for me right now, I'll try again tomorrow.

----------


## VictorVonModok

> 19 for me right now, I'll try again tomorrow.


It did take my wife 47-50 I believe, so it can be brutal sometimes.

----------


## VictorVonModok

Daredevil is on sale for 2400/240 this week.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Only two tries for Mini Thanos. Too bad I'm gonna be farming cosmic batteries and charges forever.

----------


## Ace

> 19 for me right now, I'll try again tomorrow.





> It did take my wife 47-50 I believe, so it can be brutal sometimes.


I opened another 15 before going to bed and still no Rocket, that's 50 boxes so far. I'll take a break and try again another time. There's so many new side kicks and badges and they all keep popping up instead of Rocket -_-.

----------


## Charles LePage

3995 is the new max squad level.   Only one Gamora away from 4000!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

3 Boxes and got Rocket Raccoon!

----------


## Carmaicol

> It did take my wife 47-50 I believe, so it can be brutal sometimes.


I don't mind that much, I used to wait 15-20 days to buy a box in the old gold days, I gather enough fractals to buy 10 in a few hours of farming. It took me 3 months to get Thanos, I believe I can get Rocket this week.

----------


## CaptainMarvell

Mini-Captain Marvel sidekicks!!!  I'll take two... next week.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Mini-Captain Marvel sidekicks!!!  I'll take two... next week.


I wish he said "That's marvelous" in a chipmunk voice.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> I wish he said "That's marvelous" in a chipmunk voice.


This made my day!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sprite

Guess who got Rocket on the first try? ^_^

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Guess who got Rocket on the first try? ^_^


This guy and me! Plus they're a new event where you have to get the closet score to the secret number:4XXXX

----------


## Maven

> Guess who got Rocket on the first try? ^_^





> This guy and me!




A hearty congrats to you two, as well as all others who have landed Rocket! He's fun, humorous, and has quickly become my favorite ranged character. And about time they got a good laser gun-toter...which is making me look very forward to Star-Lord and his moveset. That said, I'd love it if Future Foundation Reed (when and if, IF he ever gets released) had a move or two that employs a laser gun.

Just crafted Silver Surfer and tried him out against Bullseye. Norrin might not quite have EOTE level damage, but he still lays down a good hurtin', and I love that he has a passive speed buff. I believe Norrin has done the somewhat impossible and knocked out Mini Finny for my mission go-to sidekick, with Giganto returning to being my zone/squat and mega-collect default.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> This guy and me! Plus they're a new event where you have to get the closet score to the secret number:4XXXX


I wish I could join, although I got him on my third box :P

----------


## sorceressprotector1

> 3995 is the new max squad level.   Only one Gamora away from 4000!


OMG, i'm too far far away of that level! o.O :v

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

The Kingpin glitch is back...

----------


## MaskedTraveler

How funny is that I win the survival mission needed for the 4XXXX event last night before the event :P
Is that a sign??

----------


## Carmaicol

> This guy and me! Plus they're a new event where you have to get the closet score to the secret number:4XXXX


I played a couple of missions tryng to get the score (easy task with FExo7) til I realized it starts tomorrow.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> I played a couple of missions tryng to get the score (easy task with FExo7) til I realized it starts tomorrow.


What event are you guys talking about I never got word of a event starting?
EDIT: Nvm I found it on the home page and I just realized when they did a event like this for agent venom he was agents only so star-lord may be agents only.

----------


## Wawawa

> How funny is that I win the survival mission needed for the 4XXXX event last night before the event :P
> 
> Is that a sign??


How do u win when u don't even know the mystery number?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> How do u win when u don't even know the mystery number?


I said I won the survival mission, not the event.
I meant I won the mission in a Mystery Box.

----------


## Project Initiative Cascada

Which character would you recommend after I purchase Gamora: Magneto, Tigra, or Doctor Strange?




> 3 Boxes and got Rocket Raccoon!


Congrats!



> The Kingpin glitch is back...


There's a glitch with the Onslaught mission too. I can't seem to pass the Mission Achievement without completing the Onslaught one.

----------


## Ace

Congrats to all who got Rocket. I'm not opening another Rocket box until I make back the 25k I spent on it. This new event makes me believe that Star-Lord will definitely be Agents only  :Frown: . Unless it's like what they did with Electro; I hope it is.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Which character would you recommend after I purchase Gamora: Magneto, Tigra, or Doctor Strange?


I played as them all, but it's been a while. I don't exactly remember they're starts or even if their states been upgraded. I still recommend Tigra though. I had fun playing as her, she even almost kicked Storm Out of my signature hero position :P

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Eric's soliciting questions for the next SHSO Squad Time here.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

I guess this is new, or I never noticed, we can see which hero already got adamantium in the mission!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I guess this is new, or I never noticed, we can see which hero already got adamantium in the mission!


How come I never noticed? Oh wait because of my card game addiction! Also do u like to play with green goblin ?

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> How come I never noticed? Oh wait because of my card game addiction! Also do u like to play with green goblin ?


Not really, he's ok, but I got him after the big update, so that's why I played the mission with him

----------


## Virgo

> Which character would you recommend after I purchase Gamora: Magneto, Tigra, or Doctor Strange?


I'd say it depends on what play style you enjoy the most. While I honestly dislike melee heroes, Tigra is as fun as they get. She's pretty quick and deals more than decent damage. Dr. Strange is also pretty cool, his basic attacks are really flashy & nice to look at and his power attacks are really unique. Magneto I do like a lot but the one thing I'm not that keen on is how slow his combo feels, still it's feel pretty awesome being able to play as Magneto himself and I find him really fun in zones.

Hope it helps!  :Smile:

----------


## Project Initiative Cascada

> I played as them all, but it's been a while. I don't exactly remember they're starts or even if their states been upgraded. I still recommend Tigra though. I had fun playing as her, she even almost kicked Storm Out of my signature hero position :P


Awesome! So it seems Tigra is a must-buy! Who is your favorite character? I assume it's Storm? If so, which one (Regular or Mohawk one)?




> I'd say it depends on what play style you enjoy the most. While I honestly dislike melee heroes, Tigra is as fun as they get. She's pretty quick and deals more than decent damage. Dr. Strange is also pretty cool, his basic attacks are really flashy & nice to look at and his power attacks are really unique. Magneto I do like a lot but the one thing I'm not that keen on is how slow his combo feels, still it's feel pretty awesome being able to play as Magneto himself and I find him really fun in zones.
> 
> Hope it helps!


So you highly recommend Tigra and Strange? Sounds good! I will be sure to purchase them. Thanks for the advice!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Awesome! So it seems Tigra is a must-buy! Who is your favorite character? I assume it's Storm? If so, which one (Regular or Mohawk one)?


Yes, Storm is my favorite! Both are cool, but I prefer Regular Storm.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Which character would you recommend after I purchase Gamora: Magneto, Tigra, or Doctor Strange?


All three are great, but Dr. Strange has the most encompassing AoE HU attack in the game. Those toasters that get trapped under a bridge or floor, his HU can knock out.

----------


## Carmaicol

> I guess this is new, or I never noticed, we can see which hero already got adamantium in the mission!


Oh, I was looking for it, I saw it on facebook today. So long, spreadsheet.

Also,



24 boxes, not bad at all.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I guess this is new, or I never noticed, we can see which hero already got adamantium in the mission!


Easily the best feature added since Recharge! Well done, Gaz! 

If you haven't noticed, you can double click on any of the those medallion (faces) and go right to the mission as that character (solo only).

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> I guess this is new, or I never noticed, we can see which hero already got adamantium in the mission!


I think I have spotted Gamora in there.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

That's pretty cool about this mission check list of who has done what mission. There's also X-Force Wolverine blanked out at the bottom of it.

----------


## Carmaicol

Aaaaand the tracking of misions for each hero:



Yep, you can play one (solo) directly from that list.

----------


## Maven

> Which character would you recommend after I purchase Gamora: Magneto, Tigra, or Doctor Strange?


As the others have said, all three are good and have their merits...but my personal favorite, and by several miles, would have to be Dr. Strange. My favorite non-gun/weapon toting ranged character, and he has a very devastating, almost entire playing field encompassing Hero-Up. His P2 is good as well, and can help whittle away HP from bosses when you are in too compromising a position to immediately attack.

But Tigra is fun too, and IMO has the second best animal moveset in the game behind Lizard.




> I guess this is new, or I never noticed, we can see which hero already got adamantium in the mission!





> Easily the best feature added since Recharge! Well done, Gaz! 
> 
> If you haven't noticed, you can double click on any of the those medallion (faces) and go right to the mission as that character (solo only).






Amen Spy, and thank you very, very, VERY much, Gaz! 

No more having to do dipsy-doodle cut and paste jobs with my matrix every time there is a new character or mission...hallelujah indeed!

----------


## Cheatster9000x

Dear whoever got Rocket on their first try.
What did you do to the RNG? :P

Also, I bought Mini Spider-Man, and crafted his silver badge, and his Passive Speed Boost didn't work.
Does it only work in missions, or what?

And when do you think we'll get Star-Lord? My friend's dying to know, and he won't take my word when I say "In about 2-4 weeks".

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Aaaaand the tracking of misions for each hero:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you can play one (solo) directly from that list.


Really weird bug: I was able to use EotE Spidey on the Bring on the Bad Guys using this menu!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Really weird bug: I was able to use EotE Spidey on the Bring on the Bad Guys using this menu!


Maybe it's not a bug? If you played with all of the available villains, you still couldn't get the 150 hero achievement for that mission. So maybe as long as you use that menu and do it solo, they will let you use a hero. Under the assumption that it is for the achievement.

Edit: Oh, I thought it was the mission list, not the hero list. That_ is_ kinda weird.

----------


## Pyrebomb

I just had the most annoying glitch. I was playing Repellent Bugs as Silver Centurion Iron Man, and he would not perform his combo attack properly at all. Just the first and second move, looped repeatedly. Boss battle took forever like that.

I don't think it is the mission that is glitched because I've been grinding it for parts all morning. And silver centurion works fine in mayhem missions. Too frustrated to test to see if it was a fluke or he's busted in all the full-length ones. I really hope he isn't.

----------


## censorship

Achievement!


What... no? Fine.


Also, if anybody watched the first episode of Channel 5's The Secret Life of Pets, you may have noticed the deck builder theme about nine minutes in.

----------


## Raven

> I just had the most annoying glitch. I was playing Repellent Bugs as Silver Centurion Iron Man, and he would not perform his combo attack properly at all. Just the first and second move, looped repeatedly. Boss battle took forever like that.
> 
> I don't think it is the mission that is glitched because I've been grinding it for parts all morning. And silver centurion works fine in mayhem missions. Too frustrated to test to see if it was a fluke or he's busted in all the full-length ones. I really hope he isn't.


I had the same issue with him, I think it's because there is not enough space for him to perform the later stages of his combos as it seemed to happen only in the more confined areas of the levels but not in the boss battle. I've had it in happen in other missions with him too. Finally leveled him to 20 yesterday, glitches and all, and won't be touching him again!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I had the same issue with him, I think it's because there is not enough space for him to perform the later stages of his combos as it seemed to happen only in the more confined areas of the levels but not in the boss battle. I've had it in happen in other missions with him too. Finally leveled him to 20 yesterday, glitches and all, and won't be touching him again!


Can't be the issue. Like I said, he did the one-two thing through the entire boss battle, too. But I've used him against Anniilus in Mayhem Mission mode and he performs his combo fine. Ugh. Guess I'll level him by tokening.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I guess this is new, or I never noticed, we can see which hero already got adamantium in the mission!


Silly question, but how do you get to this menu?  I am looking at my achievements and I don't see it.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Silly question, but how do you get to this menu?  I am looking at my achievements and I don't see it.


Only the mission that says get X number of adamantium rankings with X Number of unique heroes.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Silly question, but how do you get to this menu?  I am looking at my achievements and I don't see it.





> Only the mission that says get X number of adamantium rankings with X Number of unique heroes.


You should see a magnifying glass to access it.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

The new mission tracking is AWESOME...however, I feel as though all my time with the spreadsheet is now wasted.

On another page...Just to be sure, Modak Crisis DOES give Vibranium, right? I have run it now...thirteen times with none of the sweet stuff landing in my bucket.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> The new mission tracking is AWESOME...however, I feel as though all my time with the spreadsheet is now wasted.
> 
> On another page...Just to be sure, Modak Crisis DOES give Vibranium, right? I have run it now...thirteen times with none of the sweet stuff landing in my bucket.


Yup. All the crisis missions give vibranium. Make sure you're getting addy and check your crafting page. Sometimes it doesn't show up in mission rewards. If you've done that, then you just have my luck.

Considering just buying the stupid things. Not like I'm using this gold for much else.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> Considering just buying the stupid things. Not like I'm using this gold for much else.


Too as well me...It just makes me feel so, so, failed. I am a big boy. I should be able to EARN my lolly but it is just taking so loooooong. Now that I am in the 3900's I am not used to waiting for things anymore.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Something is definitely wrong I'm not able to click on the enemies in missions and after I do a Hero Up I'm not able to move unless I click forward not anywhere else.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Now, I can't even move sometimes!  :Mad: 

Edit: How do you submit a ticket? There isn't an option to submit the ticket.

----------


## spideyman

> Can't be the issue. Like I said, he did the one-two thing through the entire boss battle, too. But I've used him against Anniilus in Mayhem Mission mode and he performs his combo fine. Ugh. Guess I'll level him by tokening.


Yea I have the same issue with him as well and the last Iron Man was released the roller derby one.

----------


## eagle1604

Could someone please post the newsletter if they have it.  :Smile:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Now, I can't even move sometimes! 
> 
> Edit: How do you submit a ticket? There isn't an option to submit the ticket.


"Request Support" tab in the Help section.

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## Charles LePage

> You should see a magnifying glass to access it.


I don't- where are you seeing the magnifying glass?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

So we need to get the mystery score in the regular version instead the survival??

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Maybe it's not a bug? If you played with all of the available villains, you still couldn't get the 150 hero achievement for that mission. So maybe as long as you use that menu and do it solo, they will let you use a hero. Under the assumption that it is for the achievement.
> 
> Edit: Oh, I thought it was the mission list, not the hero list. That_ is_ kinda weird.


For Bring on the Bad Guys, the highest achievement is for 25 unique "heroes" instead of 150, meaning Gaz acknowledges that that game might have at most only 30 or so playable villains. When we count all the bosses in the SHSO wiki page it's close to 25; assuming all of them will eventually become playable (I do wonder how giant-sized Ymir and Surtur will be handled, and playable Fin Fang Foom could be confused for the sidekick), that 25 villains can be easily surpassed (with two Dooms instead of two Lokis).

Edit: I tried it again this time with mission achievement list with the heroes' heads, and Falcon EXO-7 was allowed; but I didn't continue it.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I don't- where are you seeing the magnifying glass?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I don't- where are you seeing the magnifying glass?


<laughs> Such a noob! You didn't even notice you were post #6000 (Happy 6K everyone!).

Under Achievements > Missions > *any mission you want*

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> <laughs> Such a noob! You didn't even notice you were post #6000 (Happy 6K everyone!).
> 
> Under Achievements > Missions > *any mission you want*


You should show the X-Force Wolverine icon.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Under Achievements > Missions > *any mission you want*


Thanks!  They were so tiny, I overlooked them.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

For the 4XXXX event, I got 44,200 in the regular mission, but when I check the high scores in Daily Bugle, it only says that I got 18,000 for my score..
Why?

----------


## Spider-Prime

I need to start playing more regularly again! I hate not having free time for anything  :Frown:

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> For the 4XXXX event, I got 44,200 in the regular mission, but when I check the high scores in Daily Bugle, it only says that I got 18,000 for my score..
> Why?


If you were playing with other people and they left your overall score gets lowered now if you were playing solo then this should not have happened

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Oh btw for those who wanted to see the X-Force Wolverine Picture don't know if its aloud but here
bandicam 2014-09-12 19-57-41-022.jpg

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

For the 4XXXX event, I got 48,400. Now to keep my fingers crossed.

----------


## PhantCowboy

I was trying to get 49,999 , but that didn't work

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> If you were playing with other people and they left your overall score gets lowered now if you were playing solo then this should not have happened


It was solo.
Should I send in a report or something?

----------


## FrostyFlakes

My SHSO account still wouldn't let me get online.

It loads, but slowly then brings me to back to the login screen. What's going on? I'm starting to miss out on many events if this keeps on happening.

I'm going to wear a sadfais if I can't get to join in those crazy survival mission events. Also Star-Lord... BAAWWWW  :Frown:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> It was solo.
> Should I send in a report or something?


You have to look as the hero you did the mission with. Did you do that?

----------


## Pyrebomb

> My SHSO account still wouldn't let me get online.
> 
> It loads, but slowly then brings me to back to the login screen. What's going on? I'm starting to miss out on many events if this keeps on happening.
> 
> I'm going to wear a sadfais if I can't get to join in those crazy survival mission events. Also Star-Lord... BAAWWWW


Idk. It's not letting me on for more than five minutes before kicking me out with a "connection to game server lost."

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

I'm not having any problem (except for lack of human card game opponents); have not had any of the problems others have reported on this thread other than that one night Time Warner Cable went down...

----------


## Pyrebomb

Sigh. It was stable for a bit. Now I can't even finish an Impy round with one hero before it kicks me.

----------


## Ace

> Idk. It's not letting me on for more than five minutes before kicking me out with a "connection to game server lost."


The same thing is happening to me.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> The same thing is happening to me.


I want to try to farm vibranium, but I know I'll get way too pissed if it kicks me out in the middle of a mission. Guess it's just mega-collecting. Or I could go watch a movie.

----------


## Ace

> I want to try to farm vibranium, but I know I'll get way too pissed if it kicks me out in the middle of a mission. Guess it's just mega-collecting. Or I could go watch a movie.


Yea, I got annoyed the third time it happened so I'm staying offline for a while. Going to do some drawings for a graphic novel that I'm working on to kill time.

----------


## Carmaicol

> I was trying to get 49,999 , but that didn't work


I tried that too, I reached 49,600 fighting Doom and Thanos, so I was extra careful of not killing them, I go for the minions and one of them, a blue bot got me to 50100.

So far I have: 40000, 43200, 48700, 49320.

----------


## spidavenger

> I'm not having any problem (except for lack of human card game opponents); have not had any of the problems others have reported on this thread other than that one night Time Warner Cable went down...


I've noticed this too. Most of the time, the only way to get a card game going is with team members. This used to never be a problem. :Frown:

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> I've noticed this too. Most of the time, the only way to get a card game going is with team members. This used to never be a problem.


I think it is with a lack of people playing in the card game.  Typically I'll just wait a bit and then work on one of the quests I haven't completed.... or try to invite someone from the forums.  I typically play later at night (Pacific time).... I think there are plenty of people online to play cards with in the 7-10 pm Eastern window (because I never have problems if I am available).  

Why wait for a card game when you can go around and earn fractals as well?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Why wait for a card game when you can go around and earn fractals as well?


They need to make the fractal payout consistent with the amount of time it takes to complete a game. How many fractals would you normally get real world and make that the payout. They are choking the card game with the low fractal payout. Raise the payout, release the unreleased cards on a lost card packs. And you will see the card game rise. A sale once in a while on cards would help. 
Stop brainstorming people and start implementing.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> You have to look as the hero you did the mission with. Did you do that?


I did one with rocket raccoon that got low scores, the rest I've been doing EOTE Spider-Man which got 44,200 as my highest so far.
Is that what you meant?

----------


## Pyrebomb

> They need to make the fractal payout consistent with the amount of time it takes to complete a game. How many fractals would you normally get real world and make that the payout. They are choking the card game with the low fractal payout. Raise the payout, release the unreleased cards on a lost card packs. And you will see the card game rise. A sale once in a while on cards would help. 
> Stop brainstorming people and start implementing.


But, Mason. If you the reward system was consistent with the entire rest of the game, people would abuse it! *rolls eyes*

----------


## Raven

> But, Mason. If you the reward system was consistent with the entire rest of the game, people would abuse it! *rolls eyes*


For PVP they would abuse it (I throw 10 games, then you throw 10 games, and we're both richer), but you could fix that by making it so the loser pays the winner the reward.

And I'm having connection issues too - can't even get in

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> For PVP they would abuse it (I throw 10 games, then you throw 10 games, and we're both richer), but you could fix that by making it so the loser pays the winner the reward.
> 
> And I'm having connection issues too - can't even get in


Me Also, Cannot log in 

errr.jpg

----------


## spidavenger

> I think it is with a lack of people playing in the card game.  Typically I'll just wait a bit and then work on one of the quests I haven't completed.... or try to invite someone from the forums.  I typically play later at night (Pacific time).... I think there are plenty of people online to play cards with in the 7-10 pm Eastern window (because I never have problems if I am available).  
> 
> Why wait for a card game when you can go around and earn fractals as well?


I'm actually playing around those times, but the average joe is not playing cards as much. Mason is right, they need to up the fractals to make it worth it. You can megacollect more fractals, than what the card games give you. 

I was upset last night, because I won a card game, but wasn't given the win towards my achievement, and that is very annoying.

I wish you get rewarded more fractals and get unreleased cards for the time spent on card games.

It is like you said, "why play a card game, when you can megacollect or go on a mission, which is much more rewarding."

----------


## Pyrebomb

> For PVP they would abuse it (I throw 10 games, then you throw 10 games, and we're both richer), but you could fix that by making it so the loser pays the winner the reward.


I say if people honestly want to waste their time making fractals in such a boring way, then let them. It's still going to take them enough time to throw the game that they could have just mega-collected or run mayhem missions for currency.

----------


## sorceressprotector1

> Me Also, Cannot log in 
> 
> Attachment 9707


it's happening the same with me  :Confused:

----------


## TheGalaxyLeader

I've just sent a ticket regarding this bug. Guess it's a server issue.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> I've just sent a ticket regarding this bug. Guess it's a server issue.


Game is up

Edit, it was up now its down

----------


## Charles LePage

I received a similar error message today:



I have never received this message before today.

----------


## sorceressprotector1

> I received a similar error message today:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never received this message before today.


it's happening to all 
you could send a ticket regarding this bug

----------


## Charles LePage

> it's happening to all 
> you could send a ticket regarding this bug


I could.  But the message references pythons.  What if I get bit?

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> I received a similar error message today:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never received this message before today.


I received this message, but it is working now.  Is it working for you yet?

----------


## Ace

> I received this message, but it is working now.  Is it working for you yet?


The game should be down for maintenance.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I received this message, but it is working now.  Is it working for you yet?


No.   The dangerous pythons are gone, but now I have a "down for maintenance" message.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Its down for maintenance to fix the not being able to move in missions and not being able to load the game

----------


## PhantCowboy

I tried to do a mission and I couldn't move so apparently the bug isn't fixed  :Frown:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I was able to play missions just fine, but the Bring on the Bad Guys bug allowing heroes in the mission was fixed so I guess the maintenance was for that.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Ok so I was checking things out testing them and I tested the missions when you use the achievement section to go to a mission you will freeze and not be able to move in the mission but, if you go from the normal missions tab everything is fine. Hope this helps if it doesn't Sorry
Edit:Never Mind it worked fine for the first few missions then started messing up again

----------


## Myst Sparrow

Woo Hoo,
Finally have my Alt Account at 2001.

Level 2001.jpg

----------


## sorceressprotector1

> Woo Hoo,
> Finally have my Alt Account at 2001.
> 
> Attachment 9725


congrats!, that's great! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Charles LePage

> Woo Hoo,
> Finally have my Alt Account at 2001.
> 
> Attachment 9725


2001: A Super Hero Squad Odyssey

Congratulations!

----------


## sorceressprotector1

> I could.  But the message references pythons.  What if I get bit?


 like what?

sorry, i couldn't reply 'cause i was offline
but the problem was fixed

----------


## sorceressprotector1

> 2001: A Super Hero Squad Odyssey
> 
> Congratulations!


yeah, some people (like me) are too far of that level
anyway, congratulations

----------


## spideyman

Tried to add this to Ms Marvel Easy Quest could not figure it out so Im uploading it here.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Tried to add this to Ms Marvel Easy Quest could not figure it out so Im uploading it here.


Mmmmmm very nice, I want four!!!!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Finally got Pure Elektra! (Note that I don't even have Sabretooth yet)
Now I can stop buying boxes for a while and save up on fractals  :Smile: 

P.S. In the process of around 10 boxes, most of them came with sidekicks tokens to whom I don't have yet..

Also, I got the achievement for having 100 Heroes in my squad, but when I checked, it said I had 99...
Is there something wrong, or has it been this way.

----------


## sorceressprotector1

> Tried to add this to Ms Marvel Easy Quest could not figure it out so Im uploading it here.


it looks powerful, i need some of these for my card deck!

----------


## spideyman

Okay these are the ones missing that I had:

----------


## Carmaicol

> Also, I got the achievement for having 100 Heroes in my squad, but when I checked, it said I had 99...
> Is there something wrong, or has it been this way.


Always like that, I got the achievement for 150 with 147 in my squad. Still, you'll need another for the challenge of 100 heroes level 11 and 20.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> congrats!, that's great!





> 2001: A Super Hero Squad Odyssey
> 
> Congratulations!


Thank you, Thank you and Thank you!!






> yeah, some people (like me) are too far of that level
> anyway, congratulations

----------


## sorceressprotector1

> Finally got Pure Elektra! (Note that I don't even have Sabretooth yet)
> Now I can stop buying boxes for a while and save up on fractals 
> 
> P.S. In the process of around 10 boxes, most of them came with sidekicks tokens to whom I don't have yet..
> 
> Also, I got the achievement for having 100 Heroes in my squad, but when I checked, it said I had 99...
> Is there something wrong, or has it been this way.


good prize, i won yesterday to luke cage in a rocket box,
i got sabertooth, but no pure elektra
congratulations for your new hero!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Woo Hoo,
> Finally have my Alt Account at 2001.
> 
> Attachment 9725


Congrats  :Big Grin:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Okay these are the ones missing that I had:


I want this card sooooo bad now

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> Always like that, I got the achievement for 150 with 147 in my squad. Still, you'll need another for the challenge of 100 heroes level 11 and 20.


Yeah, it is like that for me, too.  It says 142 heroes even though I have 138.  I wonder what it is that causes this glitch.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Finally got Pure Elektra! (Note that I don't even have Sabretooth yet)
> Now I can stop buying boxes for a while and save up on fractals 
> 
> P.S. In the process of around 10 boxes, most of them came with sidekicks tokens to whom I don't have yet..
> 
> Also, I got the achievement for having 100 Heroes in my squad, but when I checked, it said I had 99...
> Is there something wrong, or has it been this way.


Congrats! She is Awesome.  :Smile:

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Tried to add this to Ms Marvel Easy Quest could not figure it out so Im uploading it here.


I thought I added this one the other day, but I apparently tagged it wrong. Now there are four pages showing up in Ms. Marvel's Easy Quest, and when I go to edit the tags for "A Marvelous Night" to get it off of there, it says the page doesn't even exist?




> Okay these are the ones missing that I had:


Thanks. I'll add those when I get the chance. Getting ready to run to the hospital, right now.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I thought I added this one the other day, but I apparently tagged it wrong. Now there are four pages showing up in Ms. Marvel's Easy Quest, and when I go to edit the tags for "A Marvelous Night" to get it off of there, it says the page doesn't even exist?
> 
> 
>  Getting ready to run to the hospital, right now.


What for? (You dont have to answer that if you dont want to)

----------


## PhantCowboy

Btw Guys I am setting up a Mission Tourney that is starting on October 31st I will need all those who are participating to sign up by PMing or FB messaging me
Only 64 can participate so Sign up fast and tell me which hero you would like to use in the missions NO OP CHARACTERS PLEASE I will create a thread on the 15 of October Thx in advance

----------


## sorceressprotector1

> Btw Guys I am setting up a Mission Tourney that is starting on October 31st I will need all those who are participating to sign up by PMing or FB messaging me
> Only 64 can participate so Sign up fast and tell me which hero you would like to use in the missions NO OP CHARACTERS PLEASE I will create a thread on the 15 of October Thx in advance



i want to enter!!!  :Cool: 
what's your facebook name?  :Confused:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> i want to enter!!! 
> what's your facebook name?


Sry forgot to add that its Tyler Welch it will have the same picture as my CBR avatar
Btw EVERYONE WHO WANTS T PARTICIPATE HAS TO ENTER BEFORE OCTOBER 5TH Thx

----------


## PhantCowboy

Ok i decided to go ahead and make the thread the link is in my signature

----------


## Pyrebomb

> What for? (You dont have to answer that if you dont want to)


My mom had surgery to remove a tumor from her lung a few days ago. And since I can't drive long distances and it had to be done at a hospital out-of-town, I have to catch rides when other family/friends are visiting.

----------


## spideyman

> My mom had surgery to remove a tumor from her lung a few days ago. And since I can't drive long distances and it had to be done at a hospital out-of-town, I have to catch rides when other family/friends are visiting.


Sorry to hear that may she have a healthy and speedy recovery.

After taking a bruising from Mason this morning spent the my 18000 of fractals on boxes came up with some good cards this is one of them.  Last card in Jean Grey's Power Quest.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Sorry to hear that may she have a healthy and speedy recovery.
> 
> After taking a bruising from Mason this morning spent the my 18000 of fractals on boxes came up with some good cards this is one of them.  Last card in Jean Grey's Power Quest.


O_O I want this card...

----------


## PhantCowboy

Forget all of my posts about the Mission Tourney plz

----------


## Carmaicol

I got stuck in the the daily mission after trying to finish it without being able to aim at enemies or move properly.



Time to farm fractals or play cards til this bug is fixed.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> After taking a bruising from Mason this morning spent the my 18000 of fractals on boxes came up with some good cards this is one of them.  Last card in Jean Grey's Power Quest.


Cool!  Many of the unreleased cards were made into physical cards, but this one was not, so I have never seen it before.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> Btw Guys I am setting up a Mission Tourney that is starting on October 31st I will need all those who are participating to sign up by PMing or FB messaging me
> Only 64 can participate so Sign up fast and tell me which hero you would like to use in the missions NO OP CHARACTERS PLEASE I will create a thread on the 15 of October Thx in advance


Besides EOTE Spidey, who are you considering overpowered?

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Wow, this Shadowcat card is so beautiful, I'm enchanted *-*
And I just got Astonishing Cyclops today, soooooo happy! My X-men team is almost complete.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Forget all of my posts about the Mission Tourney plz


Why, did something go wrong.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I got photobombed!

I just returned from scaring off Impy when this ENORMOUS face filled my screen so I moved a bit a and clicked on it and lo! It was The Tyrannical Mason perched on a lamp post, with a growth potion.  :Big Grin:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I got photobombed!
> 
> I just returned from scaring off Impy when this ENORMOUS face filled my screen so I moved a bit a and clicked on it and lo! It was The Tyrannical Mason perched on a lamp post, with a growth potion.


LOL!!!! I was licking my wounds from a card beating by Raven!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> LOL!!!! I was licking my wounds from a card beating by Raven!


You nearly scared the bejeezus out of me!  :Big Grin:  LMAO.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I got photobombed!
> 
> I just returned from scaring off Impy when this ENORMOUS face filled my screen so I moved a bit a and clicked on it and lo! It was The Tyrannical Mason perched on a lamp post, with a growth potion.


How did FFF even get that big O_O

----------


## Guardian2002

> How did FFF even get that big O_O


An answer of the question which even i would like to know

----------


## Guardian2002

how much internet speed is required to play the game fluently? i mean it should have no crashing in it and the game files should download fast. I am currently on 2mbps speed. it crashes for me alot :Mad: ! can you guys give me some suggestions?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

My home WiFi is 54 Mbps, 100 if I connect directly to the router by cable, and it works for me. Using 3G is even faster.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Sorry to hear that may she have a healthy and speedy recovery.
> 
> After taking a bruising from Mason this morning spent the my 18000 of fractals on boxes came up with some good cards this is one of them.  Last card in Jean Grey's Power Quest.


Thanks! All your cards should be added to the wiki, now.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Mr. G is back :P

----------


## Pyrebomb

I have every hero to level 11. At least until Gamora comes out. Sooooo close to Impy Master, and it is taking forever. Impossible Master may actually _be_ impossible. (Or require a year of grinding in VV.)

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

While playing as Daredevil I realised that his second power attack is MORE powerful than a damage buff! His normal HeroUp! is 174, with his buff its 245! Damage buff makes his HeroUp! makes it 215.

Edit: On a side note just played a mission with Armoured Daredevil.... he's not very good.

----------


## Ace

Slowly making my way up  :Smile: .

----------


## Charles LePage

> Slowly making my way up .


Congratulations!

----------


## Wawawa

The mystery score from the weekend event was... dun dun duuuuun... 44,400! Congratulations to the following winners of Star-Lord (the day he releases). The first 3 Squaddies actually landed on the exact score!

Exact Score Winners:
1. Tranquil Brass Kraken (44400 w/ S-M Superior)
2. Steam Pilot Herald (44400 w/ S-M EOTE)
3. Ocean Axe Samurai (44400 w/ S-M EOTE)

Close Enough Winners:
4. Surefooted Maelstrom Raker (44300 w/ S-M Superior)
5. Fighting Accountant Rock (44300 w/ S-M EOTE)
6. Saturn Adamantium Bard (44300 w/ S-M EOTE)
7. Super Loyal Ferret (44350 w/ S-M EOTE)
8. Intrepid Dancing Bugler (44500 w/ Mysterio)
9. Primal Sensational Rock (44600 w/ S-M EOTE)
10. Theta Major Rex (44600 w/ American Dream)

Since know else bothered to post it. Congratz to whoever won

----------


## Carmaicol

> The mystery score from the weekend event was... dun dun duuuuun... 44,400! Congratulations to the following winners of Star-Lord (the day he releases). The first 3 Squaddies actually landed on the exact score!
> 
> Exact Score Winners:
> 1. Tranquil Brass Kraken (44400 w/ S-M Superior)
> 2. Steam Pilot Herald (44400 w/ S-M EOTE)
> 3. Ocean Axe Samurai (44400 w/ S-M EOTE)
> 
> Close Enough Winners:
> 4. Surefooted Maelstrom Raker (44300 w/ S-M Superior)
> ...





> I did one with rocket raccoon that got low scores, the rest I've been doing EOTE Spider-Man which got 44,200 as my highest so far.
> Is that what you meant?


You almost got it, Mask.

----------


## Sentinel Marmoset Archer

psypq.jpg
spwpq.jpg

I got these cards and I think they are missing in the wiki

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> You almost got it, Mask.


AH! Come on! :P

----------


## CenturianSpy

> psypq.jpg
> spwpq.jpg
> 
> I got these cards and I think they are missing in the wiki


AWESOME & THANKS! They're uploaded now!

----------


## Charles LePage

I am pleased to announce that 46 of my characters are Token Hunters, and all the rest are Token Masters.

Also, all this token and fractal gathering has pushed my fractal total over 500,000.  Today has been a good day.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

anyone else getting What did hulk smash now error?
EDIT: It fixed itself after 3 attempts.

----------


## Raven

> I am pleased to announce that 46 of my characters are Token Hunters, and all the rest are Token Masters.
> 
> Also, all this token and fractal gathering has pushed my fractal total over 500,000.  Today has been a good day.


I'm starting to think that last weekend's maintenance shutdown was really an intervention to get you away from the game to sleep and eat.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> I am pleased to announce that 46 of my characters are Token Hunters, and all the rest are Token Masters.
> 
> Also, all this token and fractal gathering has pushed my fractal total over 500,000.  Today has been a good day.


almost all 105 of my heroes have token master rest have token hunter and I am sitting at 100k fractals its amazing to know someone has 500k fractals

----------


## Carmaicol

Ha, All my heroes are token masters but 3, Rocket, Groot and Dark Phoenix, which I just bought. I have 84 fractals.

Does Silver Centurion is fun to play? I have the rest of the Iron Man armors (but MK2) and I want to try a new character.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Does Silver Centurion is fun to play? I have the rest of the Iron Man armors (but MK2) and I want to try a new character.


He's not unfun.   He's not my favorite Iron Man, but he's better than bad.

----------


## Maven

> Also, all this token and fractal gathering has pushed my fractal total over 500,000.  Today has been a good day.


And I thought my near 270,000 total was/is impressive...my hat is most certainly tipped to you, sir.  




> Is Silver Centurion fun to play? I have the rest of the Iron Man armors (but MK2) and I want to try a new character.


While I am definitely not a fan of most Iron Man movesets (and not just because of the character's ridiculous movie-fueled uber-push lately  :Stick Out Tongue: ), Silver Centurion is surprisingly more powerful than he has appeared to be when I've been teamed up with peeps playing him. But personally and actually, I'd recommend the Mark II over Silver Centurion...especially if melee movesets are your bag. The very last attack in Mark II's basic chain is a virtual Power Attack/Hero-Up in and of itself.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Yay mega collecting and leveling brought me to this bandicam 2014-09-16 11-54-12-211.jpg

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

I can't check my achievements without my mouse screwing up. I want to submit a ticket but I don't have the option after I finish filling out the form.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Just updated the "Most Wanted" thread with my Top 10 "Y" Character list...just one more to go. It was fun!

----------


## Pyrebomb

I have a feeling I'd have a greater fractal hoard than anybody... if I stopped throwing them at mystery boxes hoping for rare cards. I've limited myself to one of each box a day for the past week or so and have about 50k saved, so I'll catch up eventually. =P

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> I have a feeling I'd have a greater fractal hoard than anybody... if I stopped throwing them at mystery boxes hoping for rare cards. I've limited myself to one of each box a day for the past week or so and have about 50k saved, so I'll catch up eventually. =P


one of each box a day is 6k fractals thats alot I only do that when a new box only sidekick comes out.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I have a feeling I'd have a greater fractal hoard than anybody... if I stopped throwing them at mystery boxes hoping for rare cards. I've limited myself to one of each box a day for the past week or so and have about 50k saved, so I'll catch up eventually. =P


Same here i think i would have about 150K if i didnt buy heroes or boxes everyday

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I would have around 50k if I didn't continue to buy boxes as well.
But since I finally got the Hero I've been wanting, I can stop for a while.

----------


## Ace

> Congratulations!


Thanks  :Smile: .

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I have every hero to level 11.


Same thing happened to my agent account a few days ago, and yesterday with my non-agent. And they all have badges.



> Also, all this token and fractal gathering has pushed my fractal total over 500,000.  Today has been a good day.


Wow, just 91k for my agent and 51k for my non-agent. I would wait until I got 50,500 fractals on my non-agent before buying a badge, so now I'm building up for the next sale.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Sweet

----------


## Ace

> Yay mega collecting and leveling brought me to this Attachment 9852


Congrats man, you're the same lvl as I am  :Smile: .

----------


## spidavenger

> Yay mega collecting and leveling brought me to this Attachment 9852





> Congrats man, you're the same lvl as I am .


Make it 3. I'm in the 2000 club, as well, LOL. :Smile:

----------


## Carmaicol

Worst part of the match for my game to crash:



I wanted to know if I could make it, my chances were:

a) Lucky block. Probable since I didn't have a single animal block for 15 cards.
b) Blocked by the second card, heal 2 by one of his keepers, draw a speed card, plays it, blocked.
c) Blocked by the second card, heal 2 by one of his keepers, draw any other card, pass.
d) Loss the match.

I believe I had a decent chance of winning. Great games, Badger. I need to work in my first deck (the first one with hulk/she-hulk cards).

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Make it 3. I'm in the 2000 club, as well, LOL.


I thought I was so late joining the 3000 club that it wasn't worth mentioning like a week ago! 4k here we come!

Congrats guys it's gets easier.

----------


## spidavenger

> I thought I was so late joining the 3000 club that it wasn't worth mentioning like a week ago! 4k here we come!
> 
> Congrats guys it's gets easier.


Sad part is if I stayed in the game from the get go, I would be in the 4000 club, but I had to take a break from the game. I'm glad I did, because I really enjoy the game better now, and to be honest, enjoying the game is what it is all about. 

I you don't enjoy something, you don't need to be doing it, and that is where I was at over a year ago.

I feel like a newbie, like Raven observed, and it feels pretty awesome, LOL. :Smile:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Sad part is if I stayed in the game from the get go, I would be in the 4000 club, but I had to take a break from the game. I'm glad I did, because I really enjoy the game better now, and to be honest, enjoying the game is what it is all about.


Nobody is in this club...until Gamora is released.

On a side note: Did anyone else have to re-download a bunch of game files today? Geez, I just looked again...I'm re-downloading *all* the game files....I wonder if Gaz is being sneaky.

----------


## spidavenger

> Nobody is in this club...until Gamora is released.
> 
> On a side note: Did anyone else have to re-download a bunch of game files today? Geez, I just looked again...I'm re-downloading *all* the game files....I wonder if Gaz is being sneaky.


LOL, yes I knew that, because some of you will reach that milestone soon, I went ahead and mentioned it, because it is right around the corner. :Smile:

----------


## TheGalaxyLeader

Game going into maintenance in 10 minutes.

----------


## Raven

> Sad part is if I stayed in the game from the get go, I would be in the 4000 club, but I had to take a break from the game. I'm glad I did, because I really enjoy the game better now, and to be honest, enjoying the game is what it is all about. 
> 
> I you don't enjoy something, you don't need to be doing it, and that is where I was at over a year ago.
> 
> I feel like a newbie, like Raven observed, and it feels pretty awesome, LOL.


After about 2000, leveling really slows - you have to start getting heroes from level 11 to 20 and that's 3 times longer than 1 to 11. I've never stopped playing since beta and I'm only at 3600, I rarely see many people other than the few on here that are higher.

----------


## spidavenger

> After about 2000, leveling really slows - you have to start getting heroes from level 11 to 20 and that's 3 times longer than 1 to 11. I've never stopped playing since beta and I'm only at 3600, I rarely see many people other than the few on here that are higher.


Your absolutely right. That is where I'm at right now, LOL. :Smile:

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Gamora is available for early access to members she is 5000 fractals her badge is 500 fractals. I got her to 20 and she isnt as bad as I thought she would be
EDIT: So far I was able to use her heroup and she does 71 damage 3 times so far but I only tested it on 3 mobs ill be sure to test it on a boss.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Slowly making my way up .


Congrats!!  :Wink:

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

So I just got MFFF and I want some tips on how to get 5,000 fractals the quickest with him.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> So I just got MFFF and I want some tips on how to get 5,000 fractals the quickest with him.


go to daily bugle mega collect do hit the bullseye please change heroes mega collect repeat

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> go to daily bugle mega collect do hit the bullseye please change heroes mega collect repeat


cant get simpler :P

----------


## Wombat Janitor

Is anyone else getting the Wolverine cut some wires error message when they try and get into the game?

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Is anyone else getting the Wolverine cut some wires error message when they try and get into the game?


same. want to fff

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Is anyone else getting the Wolverine cut some wires error message when they try and get into the game?


I am and its annoying the poop out of me I need to finish mega collecting on the rest of my heroes before 5 or it resets.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Is anyone else getting the Wolverine cut some wires error message when they try and get into the game?


i cant get on the game either.  :Frown:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> i cant get on the game either.





> I am and its annoying the poop out of me I need to finish mega collecting on the rest of my heroes before 5 or it resets.





> same. want to fff





> Is anyone else getting the Wolverine cut some wires error message when they try and get into the game?


Same thing here

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

now getting "Oh No! Something went wrong! What is Dr. Doom up to now? Please check back shortly! [P10007]"

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> now getting "Oh No! Something went wrong! What is Dr. Doom up to now? Please check back shortly! [P10007]"


Yes, me too.

ERIC Help us!!

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> now getting "Oh No! Something went wrong! What is Dr. Doom up to now? Please check back shortly! [P10007]"


yeah me to

----------


## PhantCowboy

> yeah me to





> Yes, me too.
> 
> ERIC Help us!!





> now getting "Oh No! Something went wrong! What is Dr. Doom up to now? Please check back shortly! [P10007]"


Same Same and Same

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Yay mega collecting and leveling brought me to this Attachment 9852


Congrats!!  :Smile:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Congrats!!


You're a little behind on your Congrating Lol

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

I can get in game now

----------


## PhantCowboy

On the brink

----------


## CenturianSpy

It is as much as a "First World problem" as I've ever had...

----------


## Carmaicol

Do they fix the bug about not being able to move or aim in missions?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Just got in with Gamora and everything's running normally for me.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Just saw my first 4k squad level, it was Incredible Eye Turtle!

Edit: I just saw Charles LePage he was also 4k, playing as Gamora.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> go to daily bugle mega collect do hit the bullseye please change heroes mega collect repeat


I do this all the time, however, being a non member makes it be slower....

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Its really hard to get 5,000

----------


## Ravin' Ray

BTW, Mini Super Skrull is agents-only, the rest are now available for everyone.

----------


## PhantCowboy

First 4000+ Ive seen

----------


## MaskedTraveler

For some reason, I'm stuck at 99% for Shopping, Free Mission, Headquarters, and Card Game.
I even got out of the game and downloaded it from Homepage. After it disappeared, and logged back on and still stuck at them.
Did I do something wrong?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> For some reason, I'm stuck at 99% for Shopping, Free Mission, Headquarters, and Card Game.
> I even got out of the game and downloaded it from Homepage. After it disappeared, and logged back on and still stuck at them.
> Did I do something wrong?


Clear your cache memory on your internet browser, that should fix that issue.


Now the voice glitch has been improved we need CBRites to finish filling in the character sayings for Anti-Venom, Electro, Sandman, Groot, Rocket, and Gamora on the wiki. We appreciate any help at all, even if you just do one line a day it is a HUGE help. Thanks, Team!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Clear your cache memory on your internet browser, that should fix that issue.
> 
> 
> Now the voice glitch has been improved we need CBRites to finish filling in the character sayings for Anti-Venom, Electro, Sandman, Groot, Rocket, and Gamora on the wiki. We appreciate any help at all, even if you just do one line a day it is a HUGE help. Thanks, Team!


That works! Thanks!

----------


## Wombat Janitor

Gamora is super fun. She's not a heavy hitter like Rocket, but her speed is top notch. She's the ideal hero to destroy bosses like Abomination where getting in a flurry of hits and getting out of the way is key.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

Good things come to those who play stupid amounts of time in one seating. Got a lot of acheivments today!! Probably my best day ever playing Hero Up!

Good night (or morning) everyone, hope who got a chance to try Gamora liked her, i did!

I really hope Star-Lord is released next week!

----------


## Raven

> Gamora is super fun. She's not a heavy hitter like Rocket, but her speed is top notch. She's the ideal hero to destroy bosses like Abomination where getting in a flurry of hits and getting out of the way is key.


She's great, plays a lot like Dare Devil - her combo dishes out quite a lot of damage and hits hit multiple enemies around her too.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Gamora is super fun. She's not a heavy hitter like Rocket, but her speed is top notch. She's the ideal hero to destroy bosses like Abomination where getting in a flurry of hits and getting out of the way is key.


She's like Valkyrie on steroids.

----------


## Wombat Janitor

> She's like Valkyrie on steroids.


That would explain why she's green.

----------


## Maven

IMO, Gamora is mucho better than Valkyrie...and I say that as someone who likes Valkyrie and has kicked butt and taken names with her. But Gamora's moveset is considerably smoother and Valk's feels choppy (no pun intended) in comparison. All of the Guardians thus far have been/are downright fun...but my utmost favorite would already have to be Gamora, followed by Rocket, and Groot being third. Hard to believe, I know, since Groot has the most 'Reed-like' moveset of the trio, but I do wish he was a tick faster. Gamora fits me like a glove, while Rocket is slightly challenging in completing basic chains but most certainly fun. Looking very, VERY forward to Star-Lord and hopefully Drax too before the Guardians fest ends.

----------


## Carmaicol

I am the only one not being able to move in missions? It has happened so much in the last week that I switch FFF for Superior Spiderman just in case I can't move in the boss battle. I can finish some missions using the keyboard arrows and a lot of patience, I already reinstall the game twice this week.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I am the only one not being able to move in missions? It has happened so much in the last week that I switch FFF for Superior Spiderman just in case I can't move in the boss battle. I can finish some missions using the keyboard arrows and a lot of patience, I already reinstalled the game twice this week.


How are you entering the missions?  "Play a mission" or "View Achievements"?

----------


## Carmaicol

Both, I just played one via Achievements and yesterday from "play a mission", same results. I don't want to send a ticket if is a known and unresolved issue.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Anyone seen this yet?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Can you play with teammates or does the score only count solo?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Anyone seen this yet?


I have one Question, do they look at our highest score? Or all the scores that we gotten? Like at different multiple heroes and all the scores under one hero.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

this event makes me think star-lord is coming next week its amazing to know star-lord is almost here.
EDIT: Im pretty sure star-lord is coming next thursday or wednesday as the email I got says "The Score is Right" Survival Mode Weekend Event is back, and once again, you will have one more chance at winning Star-Lord!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Both, I just played one via Achievements and yesterday from "play a mission", same results. I don't want to send a ticket if is a known and unresolved issue.


I got stuck too during an Impy Mayhem Mission; I could move Daredevil with my keyboard and jump (spacebar) but not attack.

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## PhantCowboy

Finally... After 37 tries

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Finally... After 37 tries


Congrats hope you enjoy him.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Congrats! He's cool to play with!

----------


## CenturianSpy

New Thunderbolts duel on our "Most Wanted" thread. It's a good read. And if you work for Gaz, it's a nice playbook!

----------


## RedChiFly

How long does it take for an early access character to be available for everyone? like days?

----------


## Charles LePage

> How long does it take for an early access character to be available for everyone? like days?


One week, if I remember correctly.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Doomsday in Space Crisis
The Score is Right!!!*

*My  score....50,000 on the nose.*

----------


## sorceressprotector1

> Finally... After 37 tries


congrats,  he is very good!!!

----------


## Carmaicol

> *Doomsday in Space Crisis
> The Score is Right!!!*
> 
> *My  score....50,000 on the nose.*


So far I have: 52100, 54100, 54200, 57300, 58300. Good luck!

----------


## Wombat Janitor

I'm hunting Arctic Armor Iron Man, Luke Cage, and Scarlet Witch via the Titanium Box but having absolutely zero luck. Does it really give them out? Also, does using Astonishing Cyclops in Baxter Plaza crash the game for anyone else?

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> I'm hunting Arctic Armor Iron Man, Luke Cage, and Scarlet Witch via the Titanium Box but having absolutely zero luck. Does it really give them out? Also, does using Astonishing Cyclops in Baxter Plaza crash the game for anyone else?


I'm having a simular problem farming Beta Ray Bill boxes for Classic Thor and Venom boxes for Hope Summers. Do any other boxes contain either of these two hero's?
They are the only 2 I don't have.

----------


## Wombat Janitor

> I'm having a simular problem farming Beta Ray Bill boxes for Classic Thor and Venom boxes for Hope Summers. Do any other boxes contain either of these two hero's?
> They are the only 2 I don't have.


Plus, fishing through all these mystery boxes is giving me badges for lots of heroes that I don't want to have to level anymore. Some heroes are just born to sit there with the little "max" sign and not be used.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> So far I have: 52100, 54100, 54200, 57300, 58300. Good luck!


Do they look at all your scores, or just the highesT?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> So far I have: 52100, 54100, 54200, 57300, 58300. Good luck!


Good luck to you also, It would be nice if one of us from the team won *Star Lord*!!!

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> I'm hunting Arctic Armor Iron Man, Luke Cage, and Scarlet Witch via the Titanium Box but having absolutely zero luck. Does it really give them out? Also, does using Astonishing Cyclops in Baxter Plaza crash the game for anyone else?


I don't know about AAIM or Luke, but I do know that you can find Scarlet Witch in the Titanium Box.  I saw someone open her in a youtube video.  Actually, I have been trying to find her myself.  I have not had any luck, either.

----------


## Carmaicol

> Do they look at all your scores, or just the highesT?


All your scores. I'll add to mine's: 56900, 59400.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> All your scores. I'll add to mine's: 56900, 59400.


0____0  do you sleep.....

----------


## Carmaicol

Ha! I'm playing with EXO-7, it takes 7 minutes to get 50K+, I haven't played it (Doomsday mission) since I bought it and I got 4 or 5 vibranium ores for 15 missions. AND you could win Starlord. Win/Win/Win.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

My Current score in the event is 56,200 I was aiming for 55,500 but I used my hero up and it killed 4 bosses and 5 mobs and took me from 52,000 to 56,000

----------


## Ace

Finally  :Smile:

----------


## Charles LePage

> Finally


Congratulations on your over-achievement!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Finally


Good job, I saw you earlier today around 9,950. Glad you made it up to 10,000.  :Wink:

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Congrats!!


Well at least i tried!!

----------


## cpinheir

I just finished crisis doomsday mission using samurai wolverine, reaching a score of about 145K, which should have put me on the solo leaderboard.....but I'm not seeing it (Emperor Iridescent Wolf). Anybody else having any leaderboard problems like this?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Is it me or is Doomsday Survival Crisis is easier than just Survival??
So far, I have:
50800, 51700, 53500, 54100, 58900

My strategy is to get at least 1 score for each 1,000 from 50k to 59k. After I accomplish that, I'm just going to keep playing getting random scores in between. (That hundred point really counts).

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Phew, I finally did it:
50800
51700
52300
53500
54100
54600
55600
56200
57500
58900
59600
59700

It's getting late now, so I'm done. If I have time tomorrow, I'll be sure to add more scores in.
I really want to win something for once :P
---
I bet Eric watches us posting our scores and laughing about it :P

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

Pro-tip for anyone who is trying to mine Vibranium Ore.  I unlocked Modock Madness "Crisis Edition" and using both the Armor and Damage Boosts was 3 for 3 in getting Vibranium Ore with a Level 20 Daredevil.  I also attempted Creatures of the Night "Crisis Edition" but 4 bosses spawned at they completely destroyed me (twice).... I'm not even an agent.  

It took me so long to mine Vibranium on my primary account... I already have Mini-FFF badges as well... so Mega-collecting will FINALLY be in play.

----------


## Xapto

> Pro-tip for anyone who is trying to mine Vibranium Ore.  I unlocked Modock Madness "Crisis Edition" and using both the Armor and Damage Boosts was 3 for 3 in getting Vibranium Ore with a Level 20 Daredevil.  I also attempted Creatures of the Night "Crisis Edition" but 4 bosses spawned at they completely destroyed me (twice).... I'm not even an agent.  
> 
> It took me so long to mine Vibranium on my primary account... I already have Mini-FFF badges as well... so Mega-collecting will FINALLY be in play.


Nice! Mega-collecting really helps getting fractles, especially when your an agent, you get around 2-400 for every mega-collect.

----------


## Megatron

Wierd.  I got 53 200 but the scoreboard in the Daily Buggle is saying I got 52 300.

----------


## Pyrebomb

I haven't seen anybody else mention it so here goes. Looks like they added a forgotten Skrull sidekick with Gamora. This one carries a rifle.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I haven't seen anybody else mention it so here goes. Looks like they added a forgotten Skrull sidekick with Gamora. This one carries a rifle.


I didn't even notice it. I just crafted all the skrull sidekick badges without realizing there was a new mini skrull.

----------


## Ace

> Congratulations on your over-achievement!


Thanks Charles  :Smile: .




> Good job, I saw you earlier today around 9,950. Glad you made it up to 10,000.


Thank man, leveling a few characters to max did the job  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I didn't even notice it. I just crafted all the skrull sidekick badges without realizing there was a new mini skrull.


It kept popping up in the lower right when I was opening boxes, and I was like "Hmm... I don't remember one with a gun." So I checked the sidekick tab, and sure enough, he was new.

On another note, does_ anybody_ own the Super Skrull card "Morphing and Torching"? I'm beginning to wonder if they forgot to put it in Villain's Fury packs and boxes. I know it is on the wiki, but since there are a few quest bosses who use it, it could have been nabbed from them. I just find it really odd that I have 4+ of every VF card but that one, which I don't own a _single_ copy of.

----------


## Carmaicol

> On another note, does_ anybody_ own the Super Skrull card "Morphing and Torching"? I'm beginning to wonder if they forgot to put it in Villain's Fury packs and boxes. I know it is on the wiki, but since there are a few quest bosses who use it, it could have been nabbed from them. I just find it really odd that I have 4+ of every VF card but that one, which I don't own a _single_ copy of.


I had 4 of them, in my last match I used it at the end and my oponent answer with the same card, is not that rare. I got 2 from villian's fury packs back when they were gold and 2 from boxes.

----------


## cpinheir

> Wierd.  I got 53 200 but the scoreboard in the Daily Buggle is saying I got 52 300.


Similar thing just happened to me on Monster Smash just now. In mission it showed my score as 81900, but on the leaderboard it's showing 80700. Oddly enough, the guy on the leader board just above me has the same score as what it had showed that I had in mission.

Also, as I posted yesterday, I scored about 145k on crisis doomsday mission, which should have gotten me on leaderboard, but I am not showing up there at all.

Eric, if you're seeing these posts, please have devs check into it. There's definately something hinky with the leaderboard scoring.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I had 4 of them, in my last match I used it at the end and my oponent answer with the same card, is not that rare. I got 2 from villian's fury packs back when they were gold and 2 from boxes.


Wow. That card just hates me.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

Had a grat weekend playing, had some spare time so I put it to good use! Now that I have every hero (minus classic Thor and AU) and am working on leveling each hero to max... the fractals are just stacking up, I wouldn't be surprised if I have the most fractals on here, last I heard someone had 500k?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I noticed that the total heroes owned achievement is 143 for me when I only have 142 which is in my spreadsheet, then I guess it was because I bought the GotG bundle and Star-Lord is in the code and grayed-out so he counts, and since X-Force Wolverine is also in the code and grayed-out he doesn't count because of course he's not pre-buyable, yet.

Edit: I forgot to add Gamora to my spreadsheet, now it's correct.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I wouldn't be surprised if I have the most fractals on here, last I heard someone had 500k?


532k as this morning.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Silver Centurion Iron Man or 2020???

----------


## spideyman

> Silver Centurion Iron Man or 2020???


My vote is 2020.

Is me or has the amount of Super Skrull soldiers summon swarm amount decreased. When they were first released you got about 5 now its 2.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Silver Centurion Iron Man or 2020???


I would get 2020.

----------


## Raven

> Silver Centurion Iron Man or 2020???


Flip a coin, neither one is anything special.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Silver Centurion Iron Man or 2020???





> My vote is 2020.





> I would get 2020.





> Flip a coin, neither one is anything special.


2020 has a MUCH better P2!

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> 532k as this morning.


Nice, I'm at 4.1 mil

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Nice, I'm at 4.1 mil


Holy cheese and crackers that is a lot of freaking fractals how did you get so much?

----------


## Pyrebomb

LOL, I blew most of my fractals yesterday trying to get that last VF card. No dice. Super Skrull really hates me.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Holy cheese and crackers that is a lot of freaking fractals how did you get so much?


Well it would be almost impossible without a membership. The more hero's u have the easier it is to make fractals, if I have enough time I try to level every hero at least one level every day and do one mission, not including impy, every turn. Owning everything u can buy in the game makes saving super easy as well!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Nice, I'm at 4.1 mil


Whoa.. May I have some please???

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

Thought about it more and I also have to give credit to potions, specifically speed bosts and xp boosts. Golden fractals and the daily achievement contributes a lot. I found myself saving by accident. At first I set out a goal to make 500,000 and spend it all on mystery boxes, record that, throw it up on YouTube and show the odds to winning, the fisrt day i made 50k, but that idea didn't last long after I won 3 hero's in one night, at that point I was almost at my first goal, so I kept setting numbers of fractals I wanted to get to and told myself when I got to it I could buy something for a self reward... Like for example I would tell myself when you hit 800,000 anything u can make after that u can spend on whatever, then I would, then I would be like ok set your new buffer to 850k, then repeat, then repeat. That's best way I can explain it, set goals, and keep a buffer of fractals u would only dip into incase of emergency.

Oh... And spreadsheets, whoever suggested it on here is a genius.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Thought about it more and I also have to give credit to potions, specifically speed bosts and xp boosts. Golden fractals and the daily achievement contributes a lot. I found myself saving by accident. At first I set out a goal to make 500,000 and spend it all on mystery boxes, record that, throw it up on YouTube and show the odds to winning, the fisrt day i made 50k, but that idea didn't last long after I won 3 hero's in one night, at that point I was almost at my first goal, so I kept setting numbers of fractals I wanted to get to and told myself when I got to it I could buy something for a self reward... Like for example I would tell myself when you hit 800,000 anything u can make after that u can spend on whatever, then I would, then I would be like ok set your new buffer to 850k, then repeat, then repeat. That's best way I can explain it, set goals, and keep a buffer of fractals u would only dip into incase of emergency.
> 
> Oh... And spreadsheets, whoever suggested it on here is a genius.


That's a good idea, I'll set my goal to 50k.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

The mystery score from the weekend event was... dun dun duuuuun... 54,000! Congratulations to the following winners of Star-Lord (the day he releases). The first 4 Squaddies actually landed on the exact score!

Exact Score Winners:
1. Gliding Guard Mimic (54000 w/ Magneto)
2. Slow Berserker Snail (54000 w/ Mysterio)
3. Baron Champion Marshal (54000 w/ Rocket)
4. Uncanny Minnow Gremlin (54000 w/ Winter S.)

Close Enough Winners:
5. Mighty Chihuahua (53600 w/ Sabretooth)
6. Arrogant Daring Crusader (53700 w/ Destroyer)
7. Prince Phantom Skull (53700 w/ Gamora)
8. Chaotic Nemesis (54050 w/ S-M Superior)
9. Dancing Racer Hat (54100 w/ S-M Superior)
10. Horrific Guarding Hornet (54100 w/ Falcon EXO-7)

EDIT: Thought I'd post this here from facebook.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

Good job to those who won, I hope you're as excited as I am to try Star Lord!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Why do I keep being so close?
I got 54100 and I'm not on that list.. and from what I understand, 54100 is a lot closer than 53600...
Anyways, congratulations to the people.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Why do I keep being so close?
> I got 54100 and I'm not on that list.. and from what I understand, 54100 is a lot closer than 53600...
> Anyways, congratulations to the people.


well since I am almost positive star-lord is not coming out this week its time to renew my member ship I was hoping I won this event to like you but meh they still need to make money off people and every one is almost positive star-lord will be agents only and not early access.

----------


## spideyman

> Why do I keep being so close?
> I got 54100 and I'm not on that list.. and from what I understand, 54100 is a lot closer than 53600...
> Anyways, congratulations to the people.


I would submit a ticket about that one cause that is  real close to that especially if you round it off to the nearest 1000.

----------


## Carmaicol

> Why do I keep being so close?
> I got 54100 and I'm not on that list.. and from what I understand, 54100 is a lot closer than 53600...
> Anyways, congratulations to the people.


I have the same score, Mask, and I didn't win either. I'm even in the scoreboard with 54100.

Edit://
Aaaaand I'm not there.




> So far I have: 52100, 54100, 54200, 57300, 58300. Good luck!


Well,  I get Adamantium with 16 different characters (cheating with Superior S. as a sidekick, of course), 7 vibranium ores and it was fun!

Congrats to the winners.

----------


## Carmaicol

Squad Time 4.

----------


## Wombat Janitor

: A Space Odyssey

----------


## CenturianSpy

List of what Gaz is working on:




*EDIT:* They also said that there will be more levels AFTER 20 for squaddies that increase basic combo attacking!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

So I sent in a ticket asking why some of us didn't get it.
The reason was when they stated "First 10" they meant the first 10 people to get close to it.
I viewed  "first" as the first 10 people who were close to the score.. that was why I was so confused.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

My take on some of those:

Dynamic mission difficulties for better loot and bigger challenges: missions adjust their difficulty level to match the hero level so that OP heroes won't have a walk in the park.

Equip your heroes and make them more powerful and get special abilities: I hope this means unique items like the Infinity Gauntlet, Ultimate Nullifier, Evil Eye, Wand of Watoomb, Casket of Ancient Winters, Cosmic Cube (oh wait, did I just list the six Marvel items of power in JLA/Avengers?) and others will be usable in missions.

New City Activities: Jared's February Dev Blog hinted at (my interpretation) in-zone battles, so maybe that's what's up. Just need to rule out duplicate heroes when it's implemented.

A way to disenchant stuff for crafting parts: Maybe those 6 items I mentioned earlier can be disenchanted, like the Casket for Ice Crystals for example.

Turn your sidekicks in permanent allies: Your sidekicks can last the entire duration of the missions as long as their health stays up, including multiple-stage missions.



> So I sent in a ticket asking why some of us didn't get it.
> The reason was when they stated "First 10" they meant the first 10 people to get close to it.
> I viewed  "first" as the first 10 people who were close to the score.. that was why I was so confused.


Yes, that what I thought too about the timing, those who played on Friday midnight PDT had an early lead on the scoring. Which helps for some time zones (like mine, it was 3PM Friday for me, had I gotten that close to Eric's score).

----------


## CenturianSpy

> A way to *disenchant stuff* for crafting parts: Maybe those 6 items I mentioned earlier can be disenchanted, like the Casket for Ice Crystals for example.


This means to sell back or exchange unwanted duplicate items.

EDIT: OR, to go from large crafting items to smaller ones.

----------


## Eric@SHSO

Okay guys, so the issue with the Star-Lord weekend event is that the start time was technically when the Facebook post was made. That was the exact time the scores were cleared with a script and logging began. However, this was not conveyed properly, and I see that the "other department" released the newsletter early and some Squaddies rightfully started then... SO/Unfortunately, I am actually unable to see scores before the clear and have no way of telling if you actually scored in the range. 

Now, I'm not evil so Venusian Iguana Hat and Masked Traveler Seamstress you will get Star-Lord because of your convincing time-stamped posts. If anyone else has proof they scored in the winner circle, shoot me a message (this will be hard to prove... you probably would have had to post a score somewhere with a time-stamp, sorry).

also...

NO ONE IN THE GAME HAS MORE THAN 1 MILLION FRACTALS... Unless you are me... I have so much gold and fractals it breaks the UI
Do Not Lie.jpg

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Now, I'm not evil so Venusian Iguana Hat and Masked Traveler Seamstress you will get Star-Lord because of your convincing time-stamped posts. If anyone else has proof they scored in the winner circle, shoot me a message (this will be hard to prove... you probably would have had to post a score somewhere with a time-stamp, sorry).


Well, congratulations to those two!



> NO ONE IN THE GAME HAS MORE THAN 1 MILLION FRACTALS... Unless you are me... I have so much gold and fractals it breaks the UI


Uh, your fractals are in the nine digits while gold is eight… how the heck are you gonna spend all that dough, unless those 500 free fractals actually come from you.  :Big Grin:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Congrats to* Venusian Iguana Hat* and *Masked Traveler Seamstress* , well done guys!

----------


## spideyman

> Okay guys, so the issue with the Star-Lord weekend event is that the start time was technically when the Facebook post was made. That was the exact time the scores were cleared with a script and logging began. However, this was not conveyed properly, and I see that the "other department" released the newsletter early and some Squaddies rightfully started then... SO/Unfortunately, I am actually unable to see scores before the clear and have no way of telling if you actually scored in the range. 
> 
> Now, I'm not evil so Venusian Iguana Hat and Masked Traveler Seamstress you will get Star-Lord because of your convincing time-stamped posts. If anyone else has proof they scored in the winner circle, shoot me a message (this will be hard to prove... you probably would have had to post a score somewhere with a time-stamp, sorry).
> 
> also...
> 
> NO ONE IN THE GAME HAS MORE THAN 1 MILLION FRACTALS... Unless you are me... I have so much gold and fractals it breaks the UI
> Do Not Lie.jpg


You da man.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Okay guys, so the issue with the Star-Lord weekend event is that the start time was technically when the Facebook post was made. That was the exact time the scores were cleared with a script and logging began. However, this was not conveyed properly, and I see that the "other department" released the newsletter early and some Squaddies rightfully started then... SO/Unfortunately, I am actually unable to see scores before the clear and have no way of telling if you actually scored in the range. 
> 
> Now, I'm not evil so Venusian Iguana Hat and Masked Traveler Seamstress you will get Star-Lord because of your convincing time-stamped posts. If anyone else has proof they scored in the winner circle, shoot me a message (this will be hard to prove... you probably would have had to post a score somewhere with a time-stamp, sorry).
> 
> also...
> 
> NO ONE IN THE GAME HAS MORE THAN 1 MILLION FRACTALS... Unless you are me... I have so much gold and fractals it breaks the UI
> Do Not Lie.jpg


Hey Eric, is that a new medallion and are you raising the max hero level to 30?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Okay guys, so the issue with the Star-Lord weekend event is that the start time was technically when the Facebook post was made. That was the exact time the scores were cleared with a script and logging began. However, this was not conveyed properly, and I see that the "other department" released the newsletter early and some Squaddies rightfully started then... SO/Unfortunately, I am actually unable to see scores before the clear and have no way of telling if you actually scored in the range. 
> 
> Now, I'm not evil so Venusian Iguana Hat and Masked Traveler Seamstress you will get Star-Lord because of your convincing time-stamped posts. If anyone else has proof they scored in the winner circle, shoot me a message (this will be hard to prove... you probably would have had to post a score somewhere with a time-stamp, sorry).
> 
> also...
> 
> NO ONE IN THE GAME HAS MORE THAN 1 MILLION FRACTALS... Unless you are me... I have so much gold and fractals it breaks the UI
> Do Not Lie.jpg





> Well, congratulations to those two!





> Congrats to* Venusian Iguana Hat* and *Masked Traveler Seamstress* , well done guys!



This is me right now.
Thank You Very Much!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I looked in the Wikispaces and didn't find this card anywhere.
So I took a picture if anyone wants to add it in there.

----------


## spideyman

> I looked in the Wikispaces and didn't find this card anywhere.
> So I took a picture if anyone wants to add it in there.


Thanks it is listed under his quest.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Oh, I didn't even look there.
At least it was sort of a different version..

----------


## Carmaicol

> Now, I'm not evil so Venusian Iguana Hat and Masked Traveler Seamstress you will get Star-Lord because of your convincing time-stamped posts. If anyone else has proof they scored in the winner circle, shoot me a message (this will be hard to prove... you probably would have had to post a score somewhere with a time-stamp, sorry).


Thank you, Eric. I know you didn't have to do it but now I know why, your heart is full of gold and fractals.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Thank you, Eric. I know you didn't have to do it but now I know why, your heart is full of gold and fractals.


Yes! Thank you (again)!

----------


## Ace

> Thank you, Eric. I know you didn't have to do it but now I know why, your heart is full of gold and fractals.


LOL, this gave me a good laugh while getting ready to head out to school. -wipes tear from eye-

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Hey Eric, is that a new medallion and are you raising the max hero level to 30?


Looks like a adamantium medallion for a 4 year account

----------


## PhantCowboy

I like your Tattoo Eric  :Big Grin:

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Looks like a adamantium medallion for a 4 year account


That's what I thought as well. Looks cool though.

----------


## Eric@SHSO

> That's what I thought as well. Looks cool though.


Yar, it is the 4 year Account Medallion




> I like your Tattoo Eric


Dankes!

----------


## Myst Sparrow

*Congrats Venusian Iguana Hat and Masked Traveler Seamstress for the Win of Star Lord!!*

----------


## Virgo

Can we please make the fav. hero medallion with Eric's face that Spy has on his icon an in-game item? Really nice of your part to help out the CBR crew, Eric!  :Embarrassment: 

And congrats to Venusian Iguana Hat & Masked Traveler Seamstress for winning their respective Chris Pratts, he's certainly the Guardian I've been looking forward to the most!  :Wink:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Crickets......

----------


## Charles LePage

> Crickets......


They are adding cricket sidekicks to the game?  YES!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Crickets......


I what you mean, its been a slow day. Had a half day at school so I have to entertain myself for awhile.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Last one!



which means Gaz will soon make new Achievements to 100+...

----------


## Carmaicol

I haven't played a single mayhem mission since I finish the four cities, Spy. They said something about more card game achievements, I hope is my idea of "Win 50 card games with X card" or the one about play 5000 keepers.

----------


## millsfan

Eric is star lord coming out this week or next? 

HE better have a double jump with rocket boots

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Eric is star lord coming out this week or next? 
> 
> HE better have a double jump with rocket boots


he better double jump and fly as he can do both in the movie with his rocket boots.

----------


## Cheatster9000x

So I just bought this bad-*** mofo.
duckinyeah.jpg

And then I opened a box and this.
openboxrecieveraccoon.jpg

If Star-Lord comes out within the week, I'll be soooo happy.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

I think star-lord is coming out today or tomorrow I dont know. but look at this bandicam 2014-09-25 10-03-39-823.jpg

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

Update!!!.........................................  ......................

----------


## CenturianSpy

Last of the Alphabet Top 10s!!! Read it on our "Most Wanted" thread while waiting for Peter Quill!

----------


## censorship

Game back up.
"Star-Lord is now available for Jr. S.H.I.E.L.D. Agents only."


Edit: Best to click "download game files" before entering the game.
Edit 2: Seems to be stuck downloading/verifying on this line:

----------


## eagle1604

Is Eric on here I want to ask him something....???

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Knew it star-lord is agents only
WOOOOHOOOOO Yay they came out with star-lord before my membership expired and now he is mine whew.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Star-Lord jumps super high with his rocket boots, however, he doesn't fly.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Star-Lord jumps super high with his rocket boots, however, he doesn't fly.


I think its better he has super jump as super jump is much better then flight, and double jump.

----------


## Cheatster9000x

Untitled2.jpg
I just took the ball, and ran with it. 3 heroes in 2 days.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

4K...Thanks Star Lord!

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Hello people, only Star-Lord came to the shop today?

BTW, good job finishing the "Most Watend" alphabet list Centurion, learned A LOT with it.  :Wink:

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

Eric, play Star Lord on "Flame on and on and on and on...."  Not Adamantable.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Seeing this with several squaddies did the new 20+ Lvls come out today?

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Seeing this with several squaddies did the new 20+ Lvls come out today?


Oh thats me lol and no the new levels didnt come out I bought star-lord used a xp boost potion then I used 5 5k xp potions each gave me 7250 xp since I used the xp boost and then when I got to level 19 I used one hero up potion I also mega collected.
that name picture thing looks weird how many people has this happened to you on and did you try re-downloading the game files

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Oh thats me lol and no the new levels didnt come out I bought star-lord used a xp boost potion then I used 5 5k xp potions each gave me 7250 xp since I used the xp boost and then when I got to level 19 I used one hero up potion I also mega collected.


I think he's referring to how it says "20" and not "MAX".

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> I think he's referring to how it says "20" and not "MAX".


Oh Yeah I saw that when I clicked on your squad spy ingame it showed your wolverine was level 20 and not max

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Oh Yeah I saw that when I clicked on your squad spy ingame it showed your wolverine was level 20 and not max


Same here when I clicked on Spy also same with Charles and Miss Witch Gardener and several others.

----------


## Carmaicol

> Eric, play Star Lord on "Flame on and on and on and on...."  Not Adamantable.


It is, I just did it with Starlord Lev.07. I used his P3 since the regular combo only lands two punches.




> Star-Lord jumps super high with his rocket boots, however, he doesn't fly.


He does:




Thanks Again, Eric. Starlord is awesome.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> It is, I just did it with Starlord Lev.07. I used his P3 since the regular combo only lands two punches.
> 
> 
> He does:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Again, Eric. Starlord is awesome.


-Applause-
Funny, Very Funny.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

And we have a GotG weekend event to look forward to. Best time to use those XP boost potions to speed up leveling up.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

I really don't want to level up my heroes past 20, I will if I have to but I won't like it.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Does anyone wanna do a guardians of the galaxy team, in a mission later like someone is rocket, and star-lord, etc.

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## censorship

One more for the wiki (rare spot)

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

How many potions can you activate at once?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> How many potions can you activate at once?


I did three before: a cube, a potion that modifies the body (void invisibility etc.) and effects like holiday light show or winter globe.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> How many potions can you activate at once?


I've done four before.
Health, Speed, Damage and whatever the silver thing is called.

I've also done all that before with damage boost, so 5.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Did you guys see this?

image.jpg

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Did you guys see this?


No but it's the perfect chance to try all the GotG heroes against him!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Did you guys see this?
> 
> image.jpg


Is it in the shop?
Edit: I don't see it there

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Is it in the shop?
> Edit: I don't see it there


I don't think it's in the shop, somebody posted it on FB. I think he got it off Achivements.
I'm on my phone, so I can't get in game to check.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I don't think it's in the shop, somebody posted it on FB. I think he got it off Achivements.
> I'm on my phone, so I can't get in game to check.


Ok ill check real quick

----------


## PhantCowboy

Found it im playing it as RR right now
Pros: Very fun mission, only one stage, you get teamups from Ms Marvel Captain Marvel Beta Ray Bill and Silver Surfer
Cons: 225xp with Addy  :Frown:  , and Thanos is VERY VERY Hard to take out but the help from the others I mentioned is nice.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Found it im playing it as RR right now


Just finished it with Rocket, it has a bit of Onslaught! Onslaught! to it. Won ady. There's also a crisis edition.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

Where can you guys play the Thanos mission?  I looked in acheivements and the mission is grayed-out and says "you do not own this mission yet."

----------


## Ravin' Ray

From Achievements, go to Missions, pick Thanos, and then The Infinite Thanos!—Mission Recruit. Click on the tiny magnifying glass, then select your hero.

Edit: And, finally!

I now have all the Hulks. But before that,


Happened when I switched heroes, another cube appeared.

----------


## cpinheir

Just played a mission with Rocket Racoon, and it seems they have changed his p2 from team buff to self buff only  :Frown:

----------


## Charles LePage

> Edit: And, finally!


What do you have to do to earn that achievement?

----------


## Ace

> Happened when I switched heroes, another cube appeared.


I saw a guy with about four cubes activated at the same time, earlier this week.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> From Achievements, go to Missions, pick Thanos, and then The Infinite Thanos!—Mission Recruit. Click on the tiny magnifying glass, then select your hero.
> 
> Edit: And, finally!
> 
> I now have all the Hulks. But before that,
> 
> 
> Happened when I switched heroes, another cube appeared.


The mission isn't there for me.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> The mission isn't there for me.


Isn't there for me either I guess Eric saw those posts on facebook and had the mission thing removed

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Just played a mission with Rocket Racoon, and it seems they have changed his p2 from team buff to self buff only


That make more sense, triple team boost was awesome, but was too much OP and since his profile never said he could heal others in missions, I guess was just a mistake and they fix it now

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> That make more sense, triple team boost was awesome, but was too much OP and since his profile never said he could heal others in missions, I guess was just a mistake and they fix it now


Which is perhaps the most A** thing about it. 
Really came in handy in crisis missions. Speaking of which, how often does Vibranium drop from Crisis missions?

----------


## roneers

Okay, in three seconds!
The character you played last:
mine's Ultron

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Star-Lord!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

I played Gamora

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Speaking of which, how often does Vibranium drop from Crisis missions?


It's random. Jared said they are going to start showing what you can win on each mission, I wonder if we'll get %s too.

----------


## eagle1604

The character I played as last (and since she came off Early Access) is Gamora  :Smile:

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Last character I played Star-Lord

----------


## eagle1604

I played the new mission twice so if anyone wants to know something about it just ask.  :Smile:

----------


## cpinheir

Trying to play team daily mission right now, and the screen just hangs after the timer reaches 0....three times in a row!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> What do you have to do to earn that achievement?


150 heroes in my squad. He's the last agent hero I was missing. Now on to the regular heroes.



> The mission isn't there for me.





> Isn't there for me either I guess Eric saw those posts on facebook and had the mission thing removed


Yes, Thanos was removed from the missions list. And X-Force Wolverine's head was removed from the heroes list as well.

My last played hero was Gamora.

----------


## sorceressprotector1

> Last character I played Star-Lord


and what do you think about he?

----------


## Charles LePage

Anyone else notice the "find Impossible Man all five times" and "Collect the Golden Fractal" achievements not recording properly?

For example, Agent Venom just found Impy five times and fought him.  But the achievement section says he didn't.

Avengers Nick Fury has collected the Golden Fractal, but the achievement section says he didn't.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> and what do you think about he?


Star-Lord is Very Fun his basic attacks are very strong but his heroup is super duper weak even at 20 its only 68x3 its one of the weakest heroups ever.

----------


## spideyman

Caption this!



Star Lord basic attacks has bug, it cannot destroy the laser cannons in "Hit the Bullseye" at the end of the basic combo.  The same goes for the rockets in "We Run in Peace".

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Caption this!


Out of the box and into the sewer dungeon.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Caption this!
> 
> 
> 
> Star Lord basic attacks has bug, it cannot destroy the laser cannons in "Hit the Bullseye" at the end of the basic combo.  The same goes for the rockets in "We Run in Peace".


Caption for Image: "Thor it's time for another Jail Break"

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Star-Lord is Very Fun his basic attacks are very strong but his heroup is super duper weak even at 20 its only 68x3 its one of the weakest heroups ever.


Do you think 204 damage is weak? Really? I think you just like to play with OP heroes, the average damage to the hero ups is 130~150 damage, I think his animation could be different than Noir's and Punisher's Hero ups, but his hero up is not weak, he has one of the best non OP hero ups in the game

----------


## eagle1604

> Do you think 204 damage is weak? Really? I think you just like to play with OP heroes, the average damage to the hero ups is 130~150 damage, I think his animation could be different than Noir's and Punisher's Hero ups, but his hero up is not weak, he has one of the best non OP hero ups in the game


Gamora`s HU does almost the same amount of damage( I got her to hit up to 4x68) and along with Her healing ability make`s her the best non OP , Healer, Melee hero in the game in my opinion.

----------


## Ace

Do they still give mystery boxes as a daily log in reward? Cause I just realized that I haven't gotten one in over a month.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Do you think 204 damage is weak? Really? I think you just like to play with OP heroes, the average damage to the hero ups is 130~150 damage, I think his animation could be different than Noir's and Punisher's Hero ups, but his hero up is not weak, he has one of the best non OP hero ups in the game


Scarlet Witch *cough cough*

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Caption this!


"Beta Ray BAIL."




> Do they still give mystery boxes as a daily log in reward? Cause I just realized that I haven't gotten one in over a month.


I have gotten three in the last two weeks.

----------


## Ace

> "Beta Ray BAIL."


LOL!! I'm dying from this one! The folks at home are now looking at me as if I'm going crazy!

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Hello, I am new to the forum but have been playing Super Hero Squad Online since December. My squad name is Baron Musician Griffin, and I would like to be added to the directory. Also, I was wondering, what ever happened to Feedback Fridays?

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Hello, I am new to the forum but have been playing Super Hero Squad Online since December. My squad name is Baron Musician Griffin, and I would like to be added to the directory. Also, I was wondering, what ever happened to Feedback Fridays?


Hello! Welcome to the forum!  :Big Grin: 

I guess they've stopped with Feedback Friday because of Squad Time

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Hello, I am new to the forum but have been playing Super Hero Squad Online since December. My squad name is Baron Musician Griffin, and I would like to be added to the directory. Also, I was wondering, what ever happened to Feedback Fridays?


Welcome aboard. If you see me in game say hi. We could mission or play some cards.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> "Beta Ray BAIL."


Hands down, winner right here!

----------


## eagle1604

> Caption this!
> 
> 
> 
> .


This stinks!!! Like in it literally stinks!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Caption this!


Thor, could you help me out. I'm a little but stuck.

----------


## Ace

> 


I must defeat The Hulk today, to earn my freedom.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

What characters are you most surprised aren't playable? In my opinion, it's Drax, Professor X, and Rhino.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> What characters are you most surprised aren't playable? In my opinion, it's Drax, Professor X, and Rhino.


Professor X for me too! And a bunch of other X-men like Bishop and Jubilee...  :Frown:

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> Do they still give mystery boxes as a daily log in reward? Cause I just realized that I haven't gotten one in over a month.


Yes, they do.  I got a box the other day; but I'm waiting to upgrade the account to Jr. Agent before I open up any more boxes... (it is so darn tempting to open them though...).

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Yes, they do.  I got a box the other day; but I'm waiting to upgrade the account to Jr. Agent before I open up any more boxes... (it is so darn tempting to open them though...).


Ha! I've got seven boxes on my non-agent account and I'm waiting for an agent code before opening as well.

----------


## Megatron

> Ha! I've got seven boxes on my non-agent account and I'm waiting for an agent code before opening as well.


Since recharged began, I think I only got 4 or 5.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

So I had 105,996 fractals yesterday blew 56,000 on 5000 xp potions and Dr Strange and was able to max out all of my 108 heroes to 20 except for 12 of them and my squad level went from 2069 to 2308, and im just 880 achievement points away from 10,000 so I can get modok soon

----------


## sorceressprotector1

> So I had 105,996 fractals yesterday blew 56,000 on 5000 xp potions and Dr Strange and was able to max out all of my 108 heroes to 20 except for 12 of them and my squad level went from 2069 to 2308, and im just 880 achievement points away from 10,000 so I can get modok soon


all that? really?  :Confused: 
you must be a pro, and I suppose that you took all day doing this
anyway, congratulations for your breakthrough  :Big Grin:

----------


## Megatron

> So I had 105,996 fractals yesterday blew 56,000 on 5000 xp potions and Dr Strange and was able to max out all of my 108 heroes to 20 except for 12 of them and my squad level went from 2069 to 2308, and im just 880 achievement points away from 10,000 so I can get modok soon


Did you remember to use an XP boost before using all the potions?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Who should I buy: Black Panther or Iron Man MK II?

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Did you remember to use an XP boost before using all the potions?


Yes I used a xp boost to put me at 45% xp boost got 7250 xp for each potion and it took 1 hour to use all 100 potions

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Does anyone else think it's weird that Human Torch says "Fire in the sky" instead of "Flame on!" when he flies?

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Who should I buy: Black Panther or Iron Man MK II?


There is 1 Black Panther and how many Iron Men?




> Does anyone else think it's weird that Human Torch says "Fire in the sky" instead of "Flame on!" when he flies?


Yes. I really want a playable Johnny Storm btw. Surprised he's not in the game already.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Yes. I really want a playable Johnny Storm btw. Surprised he's not in the game already.


I'm confused, did you mean another Human Torch or just Johnny Storm when he's not on fire or something?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> There is 1 Black Panther and how many Iron Men?


Good point. Thanks for the advice.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> I'm confused, did you mean another Human Torch or just Johnny Storm when he's not on fire or something?


Playable Johnny who uses flames for power moves. Maybe fully flames on for his hero up? But the rest of the time in his FF costume.

----------


## PhantCowboy

So Ive been Megacollecting everyday with my non-maxed heroes when I get up to 500 Fractals I get a badge for a hero I dont have its actually turning out very well ive gone up almost 80 Lvls in the last 3 days because of it and when I buy the badge the heroes is either on 18, or 19. When I got Coulsons badges I was surprised that he was only 1 megacollect from max considering I hated him and almost never played with him.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> So Ive been Megacollecting everyday with my non-maxed heroes when I get up to 500 Fractals I get a badge for a hero I dont have its actually turning out very well ive gone up almost 80 Lvls in the last 3 days because of it and when I buy the badge the heroes is either on 18, or 19. When I got Coulsons badges I was surprised that he was only 1 megacollect from max considering I hated him and almost never played with him.


When I bought Storm a badge, she immediately went to level 20. No work at all. 
I hoped I could have done a little work, but I guess not. I may consider doing this as well, even though I've been mega collecting the list have right now of 17 heroes.
I used to have a lot more, but I maxed them already. I'll probably start once I raise my fractal count again, but I also need to make a chart of all the heroes I have.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Btw Everyone Im sorry but the Mission Tourney is off because I found out I was moving and the move will be during the time when I had the Tourney scheduled so maybe I can reschedule it for January.

----------


## cpinheir

> Caption this!


They got me on an HUI.....hammering under the influence

                              - OR -

Drive hammered....get nailed!

----------


## Wombat Janitor

I'm beginning to think the mystery boxes don't actually give out the retired heroes the wiki claims. I've had zero luck digging up Arctic Armor Iron Man, Scarlet Witch, Luke Cage, Emma Frost, Invisible Woman, or American Dream. The only one I've nabbed from a box since the recharge is Astonishing Cyclops. Also, the rate of unreleased card drops is so disappointingly small.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> I'm beginning to think the mystery boxes don't actually give out the retired heroes the wiki claims. I've had zero luck digging up Arctic Armor Iron Man, Scarlet Witch, Luke Cage, Emma Frost, Invisible Woman, or American Dream. The only one I've nabbed from a box since the recharge is Astonishing Cyclops. Also, the rate of unreleased card drops is so disappointingly small.


Ever since the recharge I got invisible woman and classic thor from goblins box of tricks, ive gotten Astonishing Cyclops from a titanium man box hope summers from venom spider-girl from infinity boxes and Ive been going after spider-woman who is in infinity boxes but Ive boughten 175 so far and no spider-woman -_- just spider-girl and thanos

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> When I bought Storm a badge, she immediately went to level 20. No work at all. 
> I hoped I could have done a little work, but I guess not. I may consider doing this as well, even though I've been mega collecting the list have right now of 17 heroes.
> I used to have a lot more, but I maxed them already. I'll probably start once I raise my fractal count again, but I also need to make a chart of all the heroes I have.


That's happened to me as well, I was playing was buying some boxes and I got Avengers Captain America. Just like you said ,instantly level 20.

----------


## roneers

> I'm beginning to think the mystery boxes don't actually give out the retired heroes the wiki claims. I've had zero luck digging up Arctic Armor Iron Man, Scarlet Witch, Luke Cage, Emma Frost, Invisible Woman, or American Dream. The only one I've nabbed from a box since the recharge is Astonishing Cyclops. Also, the rate of unreleased card drops is so disappointingly small.


I think I remember seeing a video of someone getting emma frost out of a box. i'll look to see if I can find it.

_can't find it so i'm probably wrong._

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I'm beginning to think the mystery boxes don't actually give out the retired heroes the wiki claims. I've had zero luck digging up Arctic Armor Iron Man, Scarlet Witch, Luke Cage, Emma Frost, Invisible Woman, or American Dream. The only one I've nabbed from a box since the recharge is Astonishing Cyclops. Also, the rate of unreleased card drops is so disappointingly small.





> I think I remember seeing a video of someone getting emma frost out of a box. i'll look to see if I can find it.
> 
> _can't find it so i'm probably wrong._


You are not wrong, I got Emma Frost out of Venom Box, but was a long time ago, and everything that is in the wiki is because someone won the hero in that box, or saw a video, or a screenshot, but just because is there doesn't mean that you will get that hero easily, the mystery boxes are too random, I don't recommend try to get a hero that way

----------


## Xapto

> You are not wrong, I got Emma Frost out of Venom Box, but was a long time ago, and everything that is in the wiki is because someone won the hero in that box, or saw a video, or a screenshot, but just because is there doesn't mean that you will get that hero easily, the mystery boxes are too random, I don't recommend try to get a hero that way


Back way before the Recharged update I won pretty much every retired hero from mystery boxes. I'm only missing Classic Thor, and Noir.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

I'm halfway to M.O.D.O.K.!

----------


## PhantCowboy

Just bought Normal Daredevil and Classic Daredevils badges instant MAX no surprise there :P

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I know I got Pure Elektra in Sabretooth's Box..
I believe I also got Astonishing Cyclops in a box.
I know I got 2 Captain America in a box..
However I cant remember which box and anything else.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

I got Hope Summers from Venomous Box.
Astonishing Cyclops from titanium man box.
Pure Elektra from Sabretooth's Box.
Emma Frost from Venomous Box.
Classic Thor from Goblins box of Tricks.
Invisible Woman from Goblins box of Tricks.
Super Soldier Captain America from Ock Box.
Spider-Girl From Infinity Box.

All of these heroes except pure elektra and hope summers were gotten after the recharged update hope and pure elektra I got last year

----------


## Wombat Janitor

Thanks for the confirmations guys. I guess I'll keep digging.

----------


## roneers

Okay, to avoid chirping (and I have nothing to do as of now ;D)

What's your LEAST Favourite hero?
(Don't nag if you don't agree with someone.

Mine is Mohawk Storm. She really is not worthy to be called storm.

----------


## Charles LePage

Mohawk Storm is probably why I started playing the game with the sound turned off more than a year ago.

Modok is horrible in missions.  That he is an achievement award has to be a cruel Eric joke upon us all.

----------


## Raven

> Mohawk Storm is probably why I started playing the game with the sound turned off more than a year ago.
> 
> Modok is horrible in missions.  That he is an achievement award has to be a cruel Eric joke upon us all.


Make that 2 votes for MODOK, and Samurai Wolverine before he got fixed would have have been a close second.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Armored Daredevil for me, he broke my heart.  :Frown:

----------


## Charles LePage

> Armored Daredevil for me, he broke my heart.


Yes, compared to Normal and Classic Daredevil, he's an awkward letdown.

----------


## eagle1604

List of least liked characters  :

Morbius

Captain Marvel ( Carol would have been light years better then him)

Dracula  

Wonder Man

Were-Wolf

Maybe I will add more later....

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Make that 2 votes for MODOK, and Samurai Wolverine before he got fixed would have have been a close second.


3 votes for Modok, plus an extra vote for Emma Frost. She was a waste of space in my opinion.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

So my Super Hero Squad Online Star-Lord video just got some hate someone just said "HACK LOOK TO HIS FRACTALS 105,277" 
I replied with this.
its not a hack I know people who have 4 million fractals its called using mini fin fang foom to mega collect all day every day for 10 hours and get 10,000 fractals a day. Also note members get 4x more fractals then anyone else so one mega collect on one hero is 80 fractals so if you have 108 heroes thats roughly 8500 fractals without getting the golden fractal﻿

----------


## Raven

> 3 votes for Modok, plus an extra vote for Emma Frost. She was a waste of space in my opinion.


I like Emma Frost, just spam P3, watch enemies beat each other and repeat. She could have been so much more though, a lot of the older heroes pale in comparison to the newer ones with their multiple boosts and big HU's.

----------


## roneers

> Make that 2 votes for MODOK, and Samurai Wolverine before he got fixed would have have been a close second.


What's the bad thing about Samurai Wolvie? He doesn't seem so weak to me in the mr games 'r us vid...

Also Charles, I have to say that part of the dislike to Mohawk storm is the sound she makes while using her power emote 1 or hero-up.
Other part is, I think just to weak for a storm. Even after the hero-up buff.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> So my Super Hero Squad Online Star-Lord video just got some hate someone just said "HACK LOOK TO HIS FRACTALS 105,277" 
> I replied with this.
> its not a hack I know people who have 4 million fractals its called using mini fin fang foom to mega collect all day every day for 10 hours and get 10,000 fractals a day. Also note members get 4x more fractals then anyone else so one mega collect on one hero is 80 fractals so if you have 108 heroes thats roughly 8500 fractals without getting the golden fractal﻿


What's your YouTube channel?

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> What's your YouTube channel?


http://www.youtube.com/tansformersblackops

----------


## Ace

> So my Super Hero Squad Online Star-Lord video just got some hate someone just said "HACK LOOK TO HIS FRACTALS 105,277" 
> I replied with this.
> its not a hack I know people who have 4 million fractals its called using mini fin fang foom to mega collect all day every day for 10 hours and get 10,000 fractals a day. Also note members get 4x more fractals then anyone else so one mega collect on one hero is 80 fractals so if you have 108 heroes thats roughly 8500 fractals without getting the golden fractal﻿


No one in the game has over 1 mil fractals, that was stated by Eric a while back. Someone could have possibly gotten to 1 mil by now, but 4 mil, I highly doubt that. They were probably fibbing.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> http://www.youtube.com/tansformersblackops


Thanks for that, nice chunk of subscribers you've got there. I might subscribe to you.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> List of least liked characters  :
> 
> Morbius
> 
> Captain Marvel ( Carol would have been light years better then him)
> 
> Dracula  
> 
> Wonder Man
> ...


Cmon Morbius, Drac, WonderMan and Were-Wolf are great heroes
Wish I could say the same about Cap Marvel  :Frown: 
and my least favorite would have to be IMO Phil Coulson and Vision

----------


## Ace

> Okay, to avoid chirping (and I have nothing to do as of now ;D)
> 
> What's your LEAST Favourite hero?
> (Don't nag if you don't agree with someone.
> 
> Mine is Mohawk Storm. She really is not worthy to be called storm.


For me it's a tie between MODOK and Super Skrull.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> List of least liked characters  :
> 
> Morbius


I like his move-set when he flies in circles around the enemies, and his HU is useful in turning minions against each other and bosses.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> For me it's a tie between MODOK and Super Skrull.


Oh forgot about Super Skrull
Hes AWFUL

----------


## Carmaicol

MODOK, Super Skrull, Green Goblin, definetely.

----------


## PhantCowboy

General Miner Baron is pretty close to this and DO YOU SLEEP AT ALL?!?!?!?!?!

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> No one in the game has over 1 mil fractals, that was stated by Eric a while back. Someone could have possibly gotten to 1 mil by now, but 4 mil, I highly doubt that. They were probably fibbing.


Actually I am not wrong the person is on CBR, GUARDIAN_APLHA-FLIGHT Has 4.1 mil fractals dont believe me as him or check page 414 of this thread and he says thats how much he has.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Actually I am not wrong the person is on CBR GUARDIAN-APLHA-FLIGHT Has 4.1 mil fractals dont believe me as him or check page 414-415 of this thread and he stats it.


He has to screenshot it before we will believe it...

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> He has to screenshot it before we will believe it...


Well played I actually would like to see a screenshot it is possible to get that much fractals tho in 3 months with all 165 heroes you can roughly get 3.7 mil fractals if you mega collect every day. but the recharged update has been out for almost 4 months so I say it is totally possible anyways GUARDIAN_APLHA-FLIGHT Post a screenshot of your fractals count.

----------


## spideyman

> Well played I actually would like to see a screenshot it is possible to get that much fractals tho in 3 months with all 165 heroes you can roughly get 3.7 mil fractals if you mega collect every day. but the recharged update has been out for almost 4 months so I say it is totally possible anyways GUARDIAN_APLHA-FLIGHT Post a screenshot of your fractals count.


Eric's post:

*NO ONE IN THE GAME HAS MORE THAN 1 MILLION FRACTALS... Unless you are me... I have so much gold and fractals it breaks the UI*


||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

NO SCREENSHOT POSTED from 4.1 fractal owner.

----------


## general miner baron

I'm getting close, I should get 20000 in the next couple weeks.

----------


## Carmaicol

> I'm getting close, I should get 20000 in the next couple weeks.


I saw you, I just reached 16000, almost 2500 points behind you. It should take me a couple of months to get to 20k.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

Regular Thanos and Thanos crisis missions are now in the store for early access.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Regular Thanos and Thanos crisis missions are now in the store for early access.


Great! Now I can check if my earlier win wasn't nullified.

Also, my non-agent got a second Titanium Box as a daily reward, which brings my total unopened boxes to eight.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Great! Now I can check if my earlier win wasn't nullified.
> 
> Also, my non-agent got a second Titanium Box as a daily reward, which brings my total unopened boxes to eight.


What are you waiting for? OPEN OPEN OPEN!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> What are you waiting for? OPEN OPEN OPEN!


I know right? So tempted, and yeah getting an agent code is no guarantee I'll get the featured hero, I just I wish I had that sixth sense, (or Wanda's or Black Cat's luck powers) telling me the right time to open one. Okay, maybe one Titanium Box since there are two of them. And I already have Sabretooth.

And yay my Rocket Raccoon win in the Thanos missions is valid!

----------


## beanroaster

> I know right? So tempted, and yeah getting an agent code is no guarantee I'll get the featured hero, I just I wish I had that sixth sense, (or Wanda's or Black Cat's luck powers) telling me the right time to open one. Okay, maybe one Titanium Box since there are two of them. And I already have Sabretooth.
> 
> And yay my Rocket Raccoon win in the Thanos missions is valid!


Has there ever been any testing (not sure how you would) to determine if box contents are generated upon acquisition or upon opening? If they are generated when you acquire them, then waiting to open until you have jr agent status would't help.  Not sure - just thought I'd throw it out there.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Has there ever been any testing (not sure how you would) to determine if box contents are generated upon acquisition or upon opening? If they are generated when you acquire them, then waiting to open until you have jr agent status would't help.  Not sure - just thought I'd throw it out there.


Ooh that's part of the Mistery... *plays magic song on the background*

----------


## CenturianSpy

roneers and I just updated the Team's "Most Wanted" thread with dueling Top 10 lists of Xavier & Jean Grey's Institute students. It's a good read with pictures for those of you don't read so well. You know who you are.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

So overall, Infinite Thanos is interesting.

mission 1.jpg

mission 2.jpg

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

Going back to that "least favourite" discussion...I would say that Quicksilver is my least favourite because his attack chain puts him in harms way too often, then the Surfers (though they are better after their boosts) but the most disappointing was definitely Armored Daredevil because, as crappy as he is, I think he was a 9000 Gold hero, which, at the time, was a heap o dough.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Going back to that "least favourite" discussion...I would say that Quicksilver is my least favourite because his attack chain puts him in harms way too often, then the Surfers (though they are better after their boosts) but the most disappointing was definitely Armored Daredevil because, as crappy as he is, I think he was a 9000 Gold hero, which, at the time, was a heap o dough.


Think you mean 900, nobody would spend 9000 gold on anybody.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Going back to that "least favourite" discussion...I would say that Quicksilver is my least favourite because his attack chain puts him in harms way too often, then the Surfers (though they are better after their boosts) but the most disappointing was definitely Armored Daredevil because, as crappy as he is, I think he was a 9000 Gold hero, which, at the time, was a heap o dough.


Yes 9000 Gold is a heap o dough

----------


## PhantCowboy

> It's a good read with pictures for those of you don't read so well. You know who you are.


 I put myself on this list :P

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> Think you mean 900, nobody would spend 9000 gold on anybody.


Mrhrrr...My currency rates are all confused after the redux. Still, 900 was a heap of gold for such a mediocre character.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Regular Thanos and Thanos crisis missions are now in the store for early access.


Man I was hoping we would get the Halloweened zones already.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Man I was hoping we would get the Halloweened zones already.


We have a whole month to go. I'd probably wait till the next update or maintenance, whichever it is.

----------


## Megatron

> Yes 9000 Gold is a heap o dough


What was the convertion rate fo tickets to freactals?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> What was the convertion rate fo tickets to freactals?


10 Tickets/Silver = 1 Fractal

----------


## Pyrebomb

> We have a whole month to go. I'd probably wait till the next update or maintenance, whichever it is.


Yeah, but that blasted Christmas theme was up for _well_ over a month. I was _so_ sick of it.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Yeah, but that blasted Christmas theme was up for _well_ over a month. I was _so_ sick of it.


Halloween zones are fun Christmas zones aren't

----------


## PhantCowboy

Wooh

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Wooh


Good job Cowboy!

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Are the Chitauri in the new Thanos mission? I'm not an agent, so I can only see the little picture in the shop.

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> Are the Chitauri in the new Thanos mission? I'm not an agent, so I can only see the little picture in the shop.


Yes they are.

I also just crafted FFF and his badges. 
Mega-Collect is sooooooooooooooooooo OP.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Good job Cowboy!


Thank You.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Yeah, but that blasted Christmas theme was up for _well_ over a month. I was _so_ sick of it.


Oh, I was unaware of that. The only thing I liked about the Christmas theme was the Christmas.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Oh, I was unaware of that. The only thing I liked about the Christmas theme was the Christmas.


Well I loved the sleigh ride in the Baxter Plaza and Santa Ymir on the throne, which was a great place to hide behind and not be clicked on. The Daily Bugle may have the better Halloween decor and Strange's Sanctum Sanctorum, but for Christmas Baxter is tops. I was wondering even if Asgard doesn't observe Christmas it does have a Yule season so maybe it could be spruced up too.

----------


## Carmaicol

Half way done:



Not in points, of course,  just completed achievements. I'm guessing we're not getting a new character this week.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Half way done:
> 
> Not in points, of course,  just completed achievements. I'm guessing we're not getting a new character this week.


You are one heckuva dedicated player. I'll be happy without a new hero if there will be a BOGO sidekick weekend which CenturianSpy already mentioned during the Mini-Spideys release might be a possibility.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Half way done:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in points, of course,  just completed achievements. I'm guessing we're not getting a new character this week.


I'm trying to catch up with you:

Capture.JPG

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Got him in my daily reward, may be the second or third try. \o/

----------


## roneers

> Got him in my daily reward, may be the second or third try. \o/


He's very funny, especially while playing his 2nd power emote!

----------


## Charles LePage

> He's very funny, especially while playing his 2nd power emote!


One of SHSO's better offerings.    And he dances with Tuxedo Thing.   Clearly a Hulk of excellent taste.

----------


## Smashing Colossus

Man I want that so bad 2 away from 100

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Well I loved the sleigh ride in the Baxter Plaza and Santa Ymir on the throne, which was a great place to hide behind and not be clicked on. The Daily Bugle may have the better Halloween decor and Strange's Sanctum Sanctorum, but for Christmas Baxter is tops. I was wondering even if Asgard doesn't observe Christmas it does have a Yule season so maybe it could be spruced up too.


Ok so this is a question I have to ask forgive me for not being a whatever...Idk what to call it...
Is it Dr Strange's or Doctor Voodoo's Sanctum Sanctourm just wondering in Strange became Supreme Sorcerer again after Voodoo died in The New Avengers Volume 1?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Is it Dr Strange's or Doctor Voodoo's Sanctum Sanctourm just wondering in Strange became Supreme Sorcerer again after Voodoo died in The New Avengers Volume 1?


It is indeed Strange's Sanctum Sanctorum on the game; and yes the Ancient One did re-confer the SS title back to him in 616.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> It is indeed Strange's Sanctum Sanctorum on the game; and yes the Ancient One did re-confer the SS title back to him in 616.


Ok I haven't read that one yet Thx  :Big Grin:

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

The Daily missions rotation has changed! We have "Magneteors" today.

----------


## Guardian2002

*Hey guys I made a youtube channel featuring super hero squad online--->*
Plz Like,comment and subscrbe

channel name---> *gwggamer marvel*
Here's the link to my channel --->https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVg...yNLotkT4IRh4nw
Pls guys subsribe to my channel.

There are more videos to come  :Wink:

----------


## Guardian2002

> Got him in my daily reward, may be the second or third try. \o/


Frankly speaking, mystery boxes are fun opening          



Wish there are more heroes in boxes!!





Ps-- It's just a suggestion don't get angry :Smile:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Frankly speaking, mystery boxes are fun opening


Agreed, wish they would come out with another one so I would have an excuse to buy more Lol :P

----------


## PhantCowboy

Don't know If anyone else knows this I just now found out so I thought I'd post it.

----------


## cpinheir

Finally made it to the leaderboard (barely) on the When Titans Clash mission.....I've been trying to do this for weeks!

unnamed2.jpg

The odd thing is, the leaderboard is showing 47,850 but my actual score should have been 48,000

unnamed.jpg

I hope Roaming Colossus Lion will let me savor this for a few days before knocking me back off the leaderboard  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PhantCowboy

Don't know if this is in the wiki yet. And Congrats cpinheir
Edit:And never mind it is. I didnt see it the first time I looked

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Don't know If anyone else knows this I just now found out so I thought I'd post it.


What does it do?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> What does it do?


Shows you what Achievements that person has done like you would see you own.

----------


## Ace

> Don't know If anyone else knows this I just now found out so I thought I'd post it.


If you're talking about the fact that it lets you see another player's stats, achievements and whatnot. Then yea I knew about it.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> If you're talking about the fact that it lets you see another player's stats, achievements and whatnot. Then yea I knew about it.


Ok I just thought I would post it for others who did not know unless everyone already knew...

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Banner's up for the Infinite Thanos Bonus XP weekend event.

----------


## beanroaster

> Banner's up for the Infinite Thanos Bonus XP weekend event.
> [/URL]


Didn't see anything posted yet, but missed a few pages so might be duplicate question, but does the fractal/xp rewards seem off for the new Thanos mission? Seems AWFULLY low for the difficulty and time invested there (referring to normal - not crisis).

----------


## spideyman

Im loving the infinity cube.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Do the cubes do anything special?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

They just spin around you, so everyone can see you won ada in that particular mission.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Well I loved the sleigh ride in the Baxter Plaza and Santa Ymir on the throne, which was a great place to hide behind and not be clicked on. The Daily Bugle may have the better Halloween decor and Strange's Sanctum Sanctorum, but for Christmas Baxter is tops. I was wondering even if Asgard doesn't observe Christmas it does have a Yule season so maybe it could be spruced up too.


I remember being really upset that Asgard and Villainville weren't decorated when the Christmas theme first went up. The sleigh should be in Asgard, if anywhere, as we can pretty much trace the Santa Claus myth directly back to Odin (after taking many twists and turns through various cultures). And Doom is clearly a festive sort of dictator.

...but when it was almost February and they were still up, I was glad for the refuge from abominable Christmas music. OTL

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Im loving the infinity cube.


Who did you beat it with,
Ive tried with every healer and every OP character and I still don't even get close

----------


## PhantCowboy

Does Squad Time have a set time each week or is it random?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I remember being really upset that Asgard and Villainville weren't decorated when the Christmas theme first went up. The sleigh should be in Asgard, if anywhere, as we can pretty much trace the Santa Claus myth directly back to Odin (after taking many twists and turns through various cultures). And Doom is clearly a festive sort of dictator.
> 
> ...but when it was almost February and they were still up, I was glad for the refuge from abominable Christmas music. OTL


It lasted till February O_O
That's even past the 12 Days of Christmas!
In other words, way to long....

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Just got off a Thanos crisis mission with Roaming Colossus Lion (he was the team healer as Anti-Venom), myself as Falcon EXO-7, and Gamora and EotE Spidey. That mission is TOUGH, with Annihilus teaming up with Thanos. Even though both Spidey and I died once each despite the healing we still reached ada.

----------


## spideyman

> Who did you beat it with,
> Ive tried with every healer and every OP character and I still don't even get close


Superior spider man with  Superior spider man side kick

----------


## cpinheir

> Who did you beat it with,
> Ive tried with every healer and every OP character and I still don't even get close


I beat the it with level 17 Gamora and eote spidey as sidekick....also had all the 60 min boosts going (health, armor, speed, damage). No deaths.

Pity that when they added the Thanos mission back, they didn't add back in the mission ach for it. I plan on milking that mission for XP this weekend, and would also like to track the 150 heroes ach while I'm doing it.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Just got off a Thanos crisis mission with Roaming Colossus Lion (he was the team healer as Anti-Venom), myself as Falcon EXO-7, and Gamora and EotE Spidey. That mission is TOUGH, with Annihilus teaming up with Thanos. Even though both Spidey and I died once each despite the healing we still reached ada.


Those glow beamers are too brutal, and everyone started to run to all directions, was hard to keep up the healing, but we did a great job, fun mission

----------


## Carmaicol

My last purchasable characters are Silver Centurion and Samurai Wolverine, Which one is decent?

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> My last purchasable characters are Silver Centurion and Samurai Wolverine, Which one is decent?


Samurai Wolverine is better

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

I just got screwed over by computer, I had been going an hour with Rocket with Seargent Adamantium and a few other people. I probably have been on the leaderboards as well! I was getting a lot of lag, then it just stopped for about 45 seconds a little box popped up, I didn't know what it said but 10 seconds after my computer shut down. 55 MINUTES! ARRRRGGGH!

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Does anyone know which heroes have been in the game since the beginning?

----------


## Carmaicol

> Samurai Wolverine is better


Yeah, he's not all bad. Thanks.




> Does anyone know which heroes have been in the game since the beginning?


This is the earliest promo image I have:



And this was my squad when I joined the group:

----------


## cpinheir

Wow, I got robbed....just scored 362K on the solo Doomsday crisis using samurai wolvie....I should be up on the leaderboard, but it's nowhere to be seen. I'm pretty sure this happened to me before a few weeks back. I'm opening a ticket...grrrrr

Screen Shot 2014-10-03 at 4.12.07 PM.jpg

----------


## Charles LePage

Ghost Potion Code: THNSGHST

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

New ava. Big fan of Billy (Wiccan) should be SHSO.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Who do you think we'll get for Halloween? Man-Thing? Zombie? Living Mummy?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Oh Halloween Achievements... 
Guess I know what we're all doing this Halloween :P

----------


## millsfan

> Who do you think we'll get for Halloween? Man-Thing? Zombie? Living Mummy?


I have been wanting Dormammu and Onslaught.. they are just big scary people fitting for halloween

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I have been wanting Dormammu and Onslaught.. they are just big scary people fitting for halloween


Maybe as Halloween only Mayhem Missions.

----------


## Xapto

> Who do you think we'll get for Halloween? Man-Thing? Zombie? Living Mummy?


If you have been following the Code-Breaker report here http://community.comicbookresources....ghlight=HeroUp

You'll know who's coming next. c;

----------


## roneers

So, squad time won't be coming for a while according to their facebook page.
Looks like they're making it more awesome! :Big Grin:

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

Random question... Has anyone won a retired hero from a mystery box after winning the hero who's box it was? All retired hero's I have won through boxes were before I got the mystery box hero, I have had no luck since so I'm wondering is it bad luck or are other people having this happen as well?

----------


## Charles LePage

Filed a ticket this morning.   Heroes are having issues moving and attacking in missions (happens on and off), and the new Thanos missions don't show up in my achievements.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Does anyone else think it would be cool of there were coupons in game that you would get like from a mission or achievements.
Like a crsis mission on addy would give you example: 1,000 fractals off a hero or buy a sidekick get one free or buy 1 mystery box get one 50% off. Stuff like that.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

So, no update this week :Frown: . I was kind of hoping they'd add Drax before X-Force.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Random question... Has anyone won a retired hero from a mystery box after winning the hero who's box it was? All retired hero's I have won through boxes were before I got the mystery box hero, I have had no luck since so I'm wondering is it bad luck or are other people having this happen as well?


Nah i got Sue after I got goblin.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> So, no update this week. I was kind of hoping they'd add Drax before X-Force.


Well, Eric said that he might show us Drax in the next Squad Time.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Carmaicol

> Filed a ticket this morning.   Heroes are having issues moving and attacking in missions (happens on and off), and the new Thanos missions don't show up in my achievements.


Is the same issue I have a couple of weeks ago? The one that happens when you launch missions from the achievements?
I found out you don't have to launch missions to have that problem, you just need to see the one about which mission each hero have done. I completed my spreadsheet and it hasn't happen again.

I'm having having problems tracking achievements onscreen. I select a few, 3 appear on screen as usual, I play a missions and when I return to a city they're gone.

----------


## cpinheir

SHSO support not being very helpful. Here's what I submitted as a ticket (along with a screenshot):

"I just finished Doomsday crisis mission, solo, using Samurai Wolverine. I scored over 362K (see attached pic), and that should have put me on the leaderboard, but I am not. This has happened to me at least once before. Also, several times I have gotten on a leaderboard, but the score showing on the leaderboard differs from the score it showed me at the end of the mission. Please fix these problems with the leaderboards, and also please put me on the Doomsday crisis leaderboard with Samurai Wolverine."

Here was their response:
"Greetings Emperor Iridescent Wolf,

Thanks for contacting us. We are unable to manually add you to the leaderboard at this time. In the future, please include the date and time at the bottom of the screen as this will help us to verify the problem you are experiencing and better assist you. We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused."

The filename of the screenshot attachment that I submitted was "Screen Shot 2014-10-03 at 4.12.07 PM.png"....so if the support person had being paying at least a small amount of attention, they would have noticed the time stamp and not asked me for that information in the future. Also, while I can understand that maybe they don't have the ability to manually add me to the leaderboard, at least it would have been some consolation if they had acknowledged that there is a problem with the leaderboard scoring and that the devs will address the issues, but no, I didn't even get that satisfaction. 

Both this leaderboard scoring issue and the loss of mouse control in-mission are pretty serious bugs that detract from the gameplay. I think the devs need to focus on fixing these issues before worrying about new content.

----------


## Ace

> I'm having having problems tracking achievements onscreen. I select a few, 3 appear on screen as usual, I play a missions and when I return to a city they're gone.


I've had this issue since mid July. Whenever I play a mission or switch locations they disappear.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Is the same issue I have a couple of weeks ago? The one that happens when you launch missions from the achievements?
> I found out you don't have to launch missions to have that problem, you just need to see the one about which mission each hero have done. I completed my spreadsheet and it hasn't happen again.


Not exactly.  Here's what I said in my ticket:

1) My heroes are unable to attack or move in missions. This does not happen all the time, and during missions this bug comes and goes. 
2) The new Thanos missions do not appear in my mission or hero achievement pages, so I have no way of knowing who has already fought the missions.

#1 is happening even when I don't launch missions from the achievements.   It doesn't always happen, and logging in and out fixes it for a while.

Here's what I mean by #2:

Capture.JPG

Thanos isn't listed at all.  I have no way of tracking who has played his missions or how often his missions have been played.




> Both this leaderboard scoring issue and the loss of mouse control in-mission are pretty serious bugs that detract from the gameplay.


The loss of mouse control in-mission seems to be what #1 is about.

I think Trisha in Support did her best to help me but I don't think I made my issues clear, and now the ticket is closed.

----------


## Ace

Thanks to some good teamwork I managed to get my hands on the Infinity cube.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> SHSO support not being very helpful. Here's what I submitted as a ticket (along with a screenshot):
> 
> "I just finished Doomsday crisis mission, solo, using Samurai Wolverine. I scored over 362K (see attached pic), and that should have put me on the leaderboard, but I am not. This has happened to me at least once before. Also, several times I have gotten on a leaderboard, but the score showing on the leaderboard differs from the score it showed me at the end of the mission. Please fix these problems with the leaderboards, and also please put me on the Doomsday crisis leaderboard with Samurai Wolverine."
> 
> Here was their response:
> "Greetings Emperor Iridescent Wolf,
> 
> Thanks for contacting us. We are unable to manually add you to the leaderboard at this time. In the future, please include the date and time at the bottom of the screen as this will help us to verify the problem you are experiencing and better assist you. We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused."
> 
> ...


I never had any problem with the leaderboard and I remember you saying a while back that the same thing happened with Samurai Wolverine, so I figured the problem was Wolvie, just did a quick test and looks like he is not getting credits for the Hero Ups KOs, the points go to "Special Bonus", so that is the problem, now I'm also wondering if the others heroes with the "jumping around" Hero Up has this glitch

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I never had any problem with the leaderboard and I remember you saying a while back that the same thing happened with Samurai Wolverine, so I figured the problem was Wolvie, just did a quick test and looks like he is not getting credits for the Hero Ups KOs, the points go to "Special Bonus", so that is the problem, now I'm also wondering if the others heroes with the "jumping around" Hero Up has this glitch.


Now that you mention Samurai Wolvie I will mention that in my case, all his achievements were reset to zero a couple of times. I exited the game and restarted it, and they went back to normal. He's the only hero this has happened to from my experience.

----------


## cpinheir

> I never had any problem with the leaderboard and I remember you saying a while back that the same thing happened with Samurai Wolverine, so I figured the problem was Wolvie, just did a quick test and looks like he is not getting credits for the Hero Ups KOs, the points go to "Special Bonus", so that is the problem, now I'm also wondering if the others heroes with the "jumping around" Hero Up has this glitch
> ]


Lion, thanks for doing the test....I always click past to the last screen, so I never noticed the individual scores for KO's, etc. I'll copy this information to my support ticket, although I'm dubious that they will pay any more attention to the issue than they did before.  

And you may be right about there being a problem in general with the scoring for heroes with the 'jumping around" hero ups....but I am noticing discrepancies in scores on the leaderboard  even with heroes like Gamora (although the difference in leaderboard and actual scores with these other heroes are usually < 1000)

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Lion, thanks for doing the test....I always click past to the last screen, so I never noticed the individual scores for KO's, etc. I'll copy this information to my support ticket, although I'm dubious that they will pay any more attention to the issue than they did before.  
> 
> And you may be right about there being a problem in general with the scoring for heroes with the 'jumping around" hero ups....but I am noticing discrepancies in scores on the leaderboard  even with heroes like Gamora (although the difference in leaderboard and actual scores with these other heroes are usually < 1000)


< 1000 is probably sidekick KO's, and its normal

And in Asgardian Gladiators is normal the scores get way off too, because Surtur and Ymir can kill everything in the screen, if you just keep running aroung they will clear the map for you, but you don't get the credits for their kills

----------


## cpinheir

> < 1000 is probably sidekick KO's, and its normal
> 
> And in Asgardian Gladiators is normal the scores get way off too, because Surtur and Ymir can kill everything in the screen, if you just keep running aroung they will clear the map for you, but you don't get the credits for their kills


Interesting, I did not know those things....and it makes sense that they would not include sidekick KO's or Surtur/Ymir kills into the leaderboard scores. However, I still think it would make more sense to compute the scores the same way, i.e. compute the end of mission score to not include sidekick KO's, etc. Then there would be no confusion.

----------


## PhantCowboy

2 photobombs

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> 2 photobombs


Ha, that's a little funny.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

What does blocking a player do, I've never blocked anyone?

----------


## Masked Punisher Dragon

Epic card battle CUG'ster!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> What does blocking a player do, I've never blocked anyone?


They can't send you friend, card game or mission requests and you can't see what they say on the chat.

----------


## Raven

Is anyone else having an issue with their heroes not getting any XP from token collecting, manual and auto?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Is anyone else having an issue with their heroes not getting any XP from token collecting, manual and auto?


Nope, everything's fine with my collecting.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I don't recall if Gaz has ever done updates on a Tuesday, but since that is the full moon (with a total eclipse to boot) I wonder if the Halloween themes for this week will start on that day (or night) to coincide. Would be perfect as Werewolf is customarily on sale at that day too.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I don't recall if Gaz has ever done updates on a Tuesday, but since that is the full moon (with a total eclipse to boot) I wonder if the Halloween themes for this week will start on that day (or night) to coincide. Would be perfect as Werewolf is customarily on sale at that day too.


That would be awesome seeing how I can't wait an extra day or 2 for it :P The special halloween achievements will get me to Overachiever  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

crickets......

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> I don't recall if Gaz has ever done updates on a Tuesday, but since that is the full moon (with a total eclipse to boot) I wonder if the Halloween themes for this week will start on that day (or night) to coincide. Would be perfect as Werewolf is customarily on sale at that day too.


Wait, isn't X-Force coming next?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Wait, isn't X-Force coming next?


According to the live stream with Massively, YES. The "maybe I'll show you Drax" comment by Eric has thrown me for a loop, though. There's THREE weeks until Halloween and they need to get out the three X-Force heroes *spoilers:*
Wolvie, Psylocke, and Deadpool - there will also be a bundle, so will they release the bundle with the first X-Force hero (Wolvie)?
*end of spoilers*
*AND* they are releasing a holiday Achievement update and hopefully a hero *spoilers:*
Man-Thing?
*end of spoilers*
 so....it looks like Gaz is running out of time...

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

I thought the halloween theme was this week according to the newsletter it said coming soon Halloween and then it said "Starting next week Baxter Plaza and the Daily Bugle will turn into ghost towns with a few tricks and treats. BUT, this year will be a little different. Using our fancy new Achievement System, there will be super special Halloween Event Achievements where you can earn Exclusive Titles, Medallions, and Sidekicks only during the event!" So I would figure Halloween is the next theme and Either X-Force heroes will come out during the Halloween theme, or they are super behind on their schedule.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I thought the halloween theme was this week according to the newsletter it said coming soon Halloween and then it said "Starting next week Baxter Plaza and the Daily Bugle will turn into ghost towns with a few tricks and treats. BUT, this year will be a little different. Using our fancy new Achievement System, there will be super special Halloween Event Achievements where you can earn Exclusive Titles, Medallions, and Sidekicks only during the event!" So I would figure Halloween is the next theme and Either X-Force heroes will come out during the Halloween theme, or they are super behind on their schedule.


Good call on when the Halloween Theme is starting (I re-read the email to verify and you were right on what Gaz said, WSB). So, the hero release schedule just got a little interesting. When will we see Drax? Will we get a Halloween 'Spooky' character? Will the X-Force be postponed until after Halloween or will it run concurrently? *I'm getting excited!*


Edit: I almost forgot that *spoilers:*
Iron Man MK21 "Midas" has been coded. ODD, right?
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Just crossed level 1900, right now I'm at 1910

----------


## Ravin' Ray

It would be weird if X-Force will be released during Halloween and people ask what's spooky about them.  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Here's what I want from Halloween.

Mayhem Missions: Dormammu and Dracula
Sidekick: Mini-vampires (Mini-Dracula?), Mini-Morbius, Ebony (Agatha Harkness' cat)
Zone additions: Agatha Harkness' house in the Baxter Plaza (wishful thinking, but still)
Medallion: One that looks like a Jack-O-Lantern

----------


## spidavenger

> Epic card battle CUG'ster!


Yes, it was great and the missions are always fun, as well. :Smile:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

That Thanos Crisis mission is just hard.... -_____-

----------


## Ace

> That Thanos Crisis mission is just hard.... -_____-


Are you doing it solo?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

not always... I need four players.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

I really hope if they make a 'Thanos Survival Crisis Edition' they use the same map they used for Dark Silver Surfer in the Baxter Plaza zone. Seems so fitting for him...

----------


## Raven

> Just crossed level 1900, right now I'm at 1910


I just hit 4000, only have Gamora at level 18, Star Lord at 19 left to do and need to craft Black Suit Spidey sidekick then I'll be maxed out. Time to star tackling the achievements now in a more organized manner.

----------


## Princess Glittering Crusader

> That Thanos Crisis mission is just hard.... -_____-


it was hard, but I liked it to be honest, we went in with kind of a half team. I think we need to be a bit more organized with it, also two supports probably would help. its definitely not a mission for under level 11 that's for sure

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I just hit 4000, only have Gamora at level 18, Star Lord at 19 left to do and need to craft Black Suit Spidey sidekick then I'll be maxed out. Time to star tackling the achievements now in a more organized manner.


I have been trying to craft Black Suit Spider-Man but I can't find the elemental fires.

Edit: If you have all the box characters and buy a 49.95 gold pack what will you get?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I have been trying to craft Black Suit Spider-Man but I can't find the elemental fires.


You can get elemental sparks from Enchantress Mayhem and Surtur/Ymir Mayhem, and flames from A Thousand Apples a Day and Freezer Burn, as well as one of FFF's missions (Flame On I think), and one of the Skrull missions.



> Edit: If you have all the box characters and buy a 49.95 gold pack what will you get?


Based on others' experiences, you will get Spider-Man Noir.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

I am now an official crafter.

crafter.jpg

----------


## Charles LePage

> I am now an official crafter.


Fin Fang Foom changes EVERYTHING for the better.   He's the wind beneath your wings.

----------


## Princess Glittering Crusader

I'm gonna have to get me one of those someday :O is he the only one that gives "hidden perks" or are there others?

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Fin Fang Foom changes EVERYTHING for the better.   He's the wind beneath your wings.


i got fin bout a month ago, now i just got destroyer.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I'm gonna have to get me one of those someday :O is he the only one that gives "hidden perks" or are there others?


For those without 6-month and 12-month memberships which grant Giganto, he's the best sidekick for zone activities: megacollect, critter knockout, pest destruction and flight. Other sidekicks grant only one or two of those abilities. For missions, Mini EotE Spidey with badges makes most Mayhem missions nearly instant wins and helps take out bosses faster.

----------


## Princess Glittering Crusader

> For those without 6-month and 12-month memberships which grant Giganto, he's the best sidekick for zone activities: megacollect, critter knockout, pest destruction and flight. Other sidekicks grant only one or two of those abilities. For missions, Mini EotE Spidey with badges makes most Mayhem missions nearly instant wins and helps take out bosses faster.


ah, maybe I don't need fin fang foom then, my subscription renews when the "welcome back" membership expires (or so I think, it had trouble processing for some odd reason, it used to stack, I dunno if it still does or not)

----------


## PhantCowboy

> ah, maybe I don't need fin fang foom then, my subscription renews when the "welcome back" membership expires (or so I think, it had trouble processing for some odd reason, it used to stack, I dunno if it still does or not)


Welcome back membership?

----------


## PhantCowboy

What the heck I clicked on my achievements and this is what they said?????

----------


## Princess Glittering Crusader

> Welcome back membership?



I haven't played for like a year and a half, so they sent me an email of 2 free weeks as an agent to come back. my membership won't kick in until that two week period is up

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

So you get a reward for not playing :Confused: ?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Sounds more like an enticement to me. That's a pretty long hiatus for them to grant you one.

----------


## Princess Glittering Crusader

> So you get a reward for not playing?


It was a "come back' sorta deal, also I got it a long time ago, so I surprised the code even worked after all this time (I think I got it back after 6 months of inactivity) its not really a reward, as stated above they just wanted me to come back

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> What the heck I clicked on my achievements and this is what they said?????


That's happened to me as well, you just have to switch characters a few times.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> That's happened to me as well, you just have to switch characters a few times.


It said I had completed 50000 achievement points Im the only person who has completed it Lol.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Took longer than I thought on these.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

I just watched Squad Time episode 4 again. I didn't realize there was an end credits scene before.

Also, whenever I click Play Now, it sends me back to the home screen a few seconds later.

----------


## Stormhawk

> I just watched Squad Time episode 4 again. I didn't realize there was an end credits scene before.
> 
> Also, whenever I click Play Now, it sends me back to the home screen a few seconds later.


Me too... I guess it isn't working now.  :Confused:

----------


## bpkhant2008

> Me too... I guess it isn't working now.


 Me three. Looks like a new update is coming up.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Same here finaly the update  :Big Grin:

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Same here finaly the update


They haven't posted anything on Facebook....yet.

----------


## PhantCowboy



----------


## Ace

They posted on FB, that there are technical difficulties.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> They posted on FB, that there are technical difficulties.


So it's not an update?

----------


## Ace

> So it's not an update?


Doesn't sound like it. But i don't know; we'll know when the game is back up.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Doesn't sound like it. But i don't know; we'll know when the game is back up.


Maybe they had the update done then there was tech difficulties when they put it back up *fingers crossed*

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Maybe they had the update done then there was tech difficulties when they put it back up *fingers crossed*


I hope so...

----------


## Ace

Well the game is back up now.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Game is up and no new content and no halloween stuff lets hope for tomorrow tho.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

And I was so hoping Halloween would be upon us by now, oh well, at least the Achievements list is fixed. And I had a great view of the eclipse.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

I just found this Spider-Man song:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fj7c3vBZ7jA.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

A while ago I clicked on the link on the wiki for the codebreaker contest. http://imgur.com/a/l9vv6. It seemed like fun. Does anybody know about the second codebreaker contest?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Eric gives us a tease about Drax:

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Eric gives us a tease about Drax:


lol :P im rotfl

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Eric gives us a tease about Drax:


Good, they're using the grey version of Drax.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Thx to Danger Sorceress Librarian

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Omg, I just realized I haven't been playing in days...
Don't worry though, I'm still fighting! 
On SBB 3DS, It's to addicting :P

I'll try to get on more often :P

----------


## Raven

> A while ago I clicked on the link on the wiki for the codebreaker contest. http://imgur.com/a/l9vv6. It seemed like fun. Does anybody know about the second codebreaker contest?


Both were a lot of fun. The one thing I recall of the second one was that it was a lot tougher. Centurion Spy was awesome for putting those together.

----------


## Princess Glittering Crusader

Hi, 
I'm finally up to the solo mardok crisis mission. I been trying to get white phoenix ready for it, but I am not particularly good with her. I was wondering between her, anti-venom, gamora or avenging wolverine which has the best shot at soloing? (I'm not TERRIBLE with white phoenix, but I was wondering if the other options are better) also I don't have falcon if people are going to suggest him...

----------


## general miner baron

I like Gamora the best out of your group for crisis missions.

----------


## Princess Glittering Crusader

> I like Gamora the best out of your group for crisis missions.


okay, thank you. I'll give her a shot. it shouldn't be horrible getting her to level 20 (I think)

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Happy Leif Erikson Day!

----------


## PhantCowboy

Eric Confirmed an update today Lol

----------


## Raven

> okay, thank you. I'll give her a shot. it shouldn't be horrible getting her to level 20 (I think)


I'll second Gamora, really one of the better melee heroes in the game. Try using armor and damage boost potions and use a sidekick to help in the boss battle if you have trouble getting adamantium. A Good strategy on that mission is to draw the villains away from the areas MODOK is circling too.

----------


## Princess Glittering Crusader

> I'll second Gamora, really one of the better melee heroes in the game. Try using armor and damage boost potions and use a sidekick to help in the boss battle if you have trouble getting adamantium. A Good strategy on that mission is to draw the villains away from the areas MODOK is circling too.


Yes, I'm coming back from a year+ break, so crisis is new. I kinda wanted to raise the difficulty a little but they seriously upped it by a lot. my days of running and speeding through with shadow cat are all but dead now Q_Q (she'd still be amazingly awesome if her 350 health wasn't ridiculously low for what she'd have to survive) and I am only recently getting used to the fact I need strategy...

----------


## CenturianSpy

Waiting impatiently for our Halloween update? Why not Zoidberg? Or you could read a list of Missing Heralds of Galactus on our "Most Wanted" thread.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Does mega-collecting not count as "finding" fractals.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Does mega-collecting not count as "finding" fractals.


It should. I know there have been several posts on this in the past where it wasn't working for the posters

----------


## PhantCowboy

What time would they normaly go down?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> What time would they normaly go down?


For me, the update would usually be over by 3:00 P.M EST, it's 4:15 and still no update so maybe they're a bit behind schedule.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> For me, the update would usually be over by 3:00 P.M EST, it's 4:15 and still no update so maybe they're a bit behind schedule.


Yeah I'm getting annoyed and its not like me, Ive just been waiting for the last week and Now one of the only hour i can play on Thursday (Thursdays are crazy for me )
They haven't shut it down

----------


## Princess Glittering Crusader

> Yeah I'm getting annoyed and its not like me, Ive just been waiting for the last week and Now one of the only hour i can play on Thursday (Thursdays are crazy for me )
> They haven't shut it down


Would you like me to log on? its been my experience in the past whenever I settle in and prepared to do a long grind session, maintenance happens. I'm trying to get gamora to 20 so I can do crisis missions with her, so if experience has taught me anything, you have a good shot at them going down

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Would you like me to log on? its been my experience in the past whenever I settle in and prepared to do a long grind session, maintenance happens. I'm trying to get gamora to 20 so I can do crisis missions with her, so if experience has taught me anything, you have a good shot at them going down


Ha ha ha, best post in a while!!!

----------


## Carmaicol

I have played like 4 or 5 hours this week, knowing that the halloween challenges will come. I'm ready.

Meanwhile, What's the hardest mission right now in the game. I tried the new Thanos crisis mission with Mysterio+Superior Sidekick and it was reasonable easy.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Update in 15 minutes.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I have played like 4 or 5 hours this week, knowing that the halloween challenges will come. I'm ready.
> 
> Meanwhile, What's the hardest mission right now in the game. I tried the new Thanos crisis mission with Mysterio+Superior Sidekick and it was reasonable easy.


I think the hardest is between Skull and Void Crisis and Attack of the Iron Men Crisis

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I think the hardest is between Skull and Void Crisis and Attack of the Iron Men Crisis


Agreed. Tons of (mini-)bosses in the former and Sentinels galore in the latter.

----------


## spideyman

> I think the hardest is between Skull and Void Crisis and Attack of the Iron Men Crisis


Ultron is pretty tough at the end too with all of those iron men and sentinels.

----------


## Charles LePage

Game is back up, downloading new files now.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Game is back up, downloading new files now.


I never download the files and my game runs fine.

----------


## censorship

I'm having to download all of the files again.
Deadpool doesn't feel my pain.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

The new halloween achievements give a mini deadpool sidekick

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> I never download the files and my game runs fine.


Same here.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

One of the Achievements Says "Get turned Astral" anyone know what that means?

----------


## censorship

> One of the Achievements Says "Get turned Astral" anyone know what that means?


Ghost Potion?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> One of the Achievements Says "Get turned Astral" anyone know what that means?


Is it using a ghost potion or Dr. Strange's chair?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

There are new mini Reptil, Morbius, Dracula, Tigra, Dr. Strange, and Deadpool sidekicks.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Figured it out, it can only be finished by sitting on Dr. Strange's chair.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

Okay for those wondering taco's can be found in any zone now Chimichanga's on the other hand are like golden fractals and can only be found in one specific zone for each character and it rotates daily.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Here's what I want from Halloween.
> 
> Sidekick: *Mini-vampires (Mini-Dracula?), Mini-Morbius*, Ebony (Agatha Harkness' cat)





> There are new mini Reptil, *Morbius, Dracula,* Tigra, Dr. Strange, and Deadpool sidekicks.


Called it. No new Mayhem Missions?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Called it. No new Mayhem Missions?


No, there aren't any new mayhem missions.

Does anyone know what the Yesterday's Chimichanga reward for the Fried Food Fiend Achievement might do?

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> No, there aren't any new mayhem missions.
> 
> Does anyone know what the Yesterday's Chimichanga reward for the Fried Food Fiend Achievement might do?


I am wondering if its a flying Chimichanga Sidekick.
EDIT: LOL it is a sidekick just searched in the crafting section and it has badges lol awesome a flying chimichanga sidekick
The Badges require Antimetal 10 for the silver badge and 20 for the gold badge

----------


## PhantCowboy

I cant get in the game i get stuck at 94%  :Frown:

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> I am wondering if its a flying Chimichanga Sidekick.
> EDIT: LOL it is a sidekick just searched in the crafting section and it has badges lol awesome a flying chimichanga sidekick
> The Badges require Antimetal 10 for the silver badge and 20 for the gold badge


Seriously? Anti-Metal can be used for something? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Seriously? Anti-Metal can be used for something?


Yes I had 73 just blew 30 on the badges

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Yes I had 73 just blew 30 on the badges


I've probably got at least 200 :P

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

I'm kind of disappointed that there aren't any new characters this update. There wasn't one last week either.

----------


## bpkhant2008

Is it just me or the missions only give 48 fractals now ( for example Hit the Bulleye (pls) ). I am member and I used to get like 144 fractals before Halloween update

----------


## general miner baron

Where do you get scared of heights?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Where do you get scared of heights?


I went to the top of the Daily Bugle building.

----------


## general miner baron

Thanks, I was standing on the tower, not the sign.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

So was there always a craftable mini classic ghost rider sidekick or is this new? and no its not the ghost rabbit its mini classic ghost rider.

----------


## cpinheir

Where is the skeletal fish?

And how do you impress the zombies? I tried HU near them, didn't work...

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> Where is the skeletal fish?
> 
> And how do you impress the zombies? I tried HU near them, didn't work...


Skeletal fish are in the pond in the daily bugle, and press 5 the pose button to impress zombies.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> So was there always a craftable mini classic ghost rider sidekick or is this new? and no its not the ghost rabbit its mini classic ghost rider.


It's new, there is also a Mini Ghost Rider hide in mystery boxes

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> So was there always a craftable mini classic ghost rider sidekick or is this new? and no its not the ghost rabbit its mini classic ghost rider.


I'm pretty sure this is new.

----------


## censorship

I feel like I should have found the Frankenstein mask kiosk by now.

Nevermind. Just had to post that I couldn't find it in order to find it.
(bottom right, south of Kingpin)

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Is it just me or the missions only give 48 fractals now ( for example Hit the Bulleye (pls) ). I am member and I used to get like 144 fractals before Halloween update


Have you tried other missions with the same results?

On a happy note...look what I got on my first try!



That coupled with a victory over Raven in the Card Tourney makes it a nice day...would of been great if my Blues won.

----------


## Princess Glittering Crusader

> Have you tried other missions with the same results?
> 
> On a happy note...look what I got on my first try!
> 
> (snip image)
> 
> That coupled with a victory over Raven in the Card Tourney makes it a nice day...would of been great if my Blues won.


Is it wrong I am more envious of that onslaught card :O I just blew another 4k fractals at venom boxes still looking for hope and/or rare cards

----------


## Tinkerdoodle

Possibly a stupid question, but where is the "toxic spill" that I am supposed to be scared by?


nm......like censorship....just had to post to figure it out.....derp a derp.

----------


## Carmaicol

> Possibly a stupid question, but where is the "toxic spill" that I am supposed to be scared by?


Baxter Building, in front of the Marvel Offices (look for the thief)

Aaaand not the best picture of the Pirate Hat (which are awesome)



500+tacos and only 20 chimichangas, is that the average success rate to find them? The last challenge is for 500 chimichangas. . . I could finish the one about 2000 tacos tomorrow.

----------


## Raven

> Skeletal fish are in the pond in the daily bugle, and press 5 the pose button to impress zombies.


Skeletal fish doesn't show up with graphics on "fast", at least it didn't for me,I just tried random spots in the pond and it worked.

----------


## Princess Glittering Crusader

I'm finally doing modok's crisis mission and well on my way to adamantium, I finished the first part...but now I am stuck on the loading screen and have been for 5 minutes now Q_Q I don't want to start over....

edit: *sighs* well, I was doing it once, I can do it again in theory. 

Edit 2: okay, crisis mode hates me. I beat it, I didn't die a single time. but I didn't get survival bonus so I only got gold. Do you not get survival bonus for crisis?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Opened dozens of boxes but I got Mini-Mummy, Mini-Frankenstein (yay!) and Mini Ghost Rider!

----------


## Charles LePage

Instead of working this morning, I was able to finish many of the Halloween achievements, UNTIL Unity starting crashing, even seconds after I entered the game.  OOF.

Just so I am clear, there are two sidekicks to obtain in the challenges, mini-Deadpool and a chimichanga?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Just so I am clear, there are two sidekicks to obtain in the challenges, mini-Deadpool and a chimichanga?


Yes, Mini-Deadpool for 2000 tacos found, and Yesterday's Chimichanga for 500 chimichangas found.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Yes, Mini-Deadpool for 2000 tacos found, and Yesterday's Chimichanga for 500 chimichangas found.


Excellent, and the only way to get the tacos and chimichangas is to collect them in zones?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Excellent, and the only way to get the tacos and chimichangas is to collect them in zones?


Yup, and they're mega-collectable. The chimichanga is random like the golden fractal. Also, Mini Dr. Strange is agents-only (no "early access" label).

----------


## CaptainMarvell

Anyone else having trouble logging into the game this morning?  When I log in, I get in at first, then when it tries to load the number of fractals, crafts and the sidekick, I get a "content was stopped because a fatal content error has been detected".  I deleted the game and re-installed the game files, but I'm still getting the same error.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Anyone else having trouble logging into the game this morning?  When I log in, I get in at first, then when it tries to load the number of fractals, crafts and the sidekick, I get a "content was stopped because a fatal content error has been detected".  I deleted the game and re-installed the game files, but I'm still getting the same error.


I was fine until around 6 AM EST.  Then I started getting what you are getting.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

The game run alright for me. First I crashed as soon as I got in. Then the rest of the time I played, it kept freezing. I assumed it was because of the files being downloaded.

----------


## spideyman

Is mini classic ghost rider in a box as well?

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> I was fine until around 6 AM EST.  Then I started getting what you are getting.


Okay good, so its not just me.  Thanks!

----------


## PhantCowboy

I have yet to get into the game ive still been stuck at 94% and Ive been trying to get on since last night.  :Mad:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> One of the Achievements Says "Get turned Astral" anyone know what that means?


Turn into Astral Nader thats what you are supposed to do.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Is mini classic ghost rider in a box as well?


He's craftable (requiring Vibranium no less), it's Mini Ghost Rider who is box-only.

It just occurred to me that the taco and chimichanga achievements, with the Mini-Deadpool sidekick, sorta segue into X-Force.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Okay good, so its not just me.  Thanks!


Here in SHSO, you are never alone.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

I love the halloween decoration, just don't feel like buying Mini-Frankenstein for the achievement.

----------


## Charles LePage

The "being scared by Venom" achievement is standing in front of the Venom in the Daily Bugle zone and acting frightened in front of him, correct?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> The "being scared by Venom" achievement is standing in front of the Venom in the Daily Bugle zone and acting frightened in front of him, correct?


Yup, just stand close enough to him. I'm a bit miffed that most of the achievements are based in the Daily Bugle, but I hope for Christmas there will be Baxter-based achievements.

----------


## Raven

> I have yet to get into the game ive still been stuck at 94% and Ive been trying to get on since last night.


DL the game files

----------


## Charles LePage

> DL the game files


I was having Unity issues even after downloading the new files; most likely tonight I will have delete them all and start from scratch.

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> I was having Unity issues even after downloading the new files; most likely tonight I will have delete them all and start from scratch.


I don't think that will matter.  I've done that and I'm still having issues.  In the 5 seconds I have before it crashes I web swing around the DB zone and never see anyone else, which is odd, so this is probably a server level error.

----------


## Guardian2002

> Instead of working this morning, I was able to finish many of the Halloween achievements, UNTIL Unity starting crashing, even seconds after I entered the game.  OOF.


I am getting the same error and i couldn't play for the past 7 hours :Confused:  I guess i have to uninstall and install the game files again :Frown:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> DL the game files


I finally got in for 5 minutes then I crashed and I had already downloaded the game files  :Frown:

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> I finally got in for 5 minutes then I crashed and I had already downloaded the game files


I'm surprised you were able to be in for that long.  I'm sure the devs know about it.  The Daily Bugle Zone is literally a ghost town (in every sense).  With all the changes they made to the game since last Halloween, this isn't surprising.  I kind of expected to see the prize wheel again. lol  A lot of stuff needs to be copied over, I have a feeling they missed a few things and its causing the game to crash.  Like the golden fractal wasn't around last Halloween.  So when it tries to display your golden fractal count it bombs out because the Halloween zone isn't configured for golden fractals.  I'm sure there's other stuff too.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

The game worked for me and the Bugle and Baxter zones looked just as they did in past Halloweens, and other players were there. The only reason the game crashed for me is that I'm away from home and I exceeded the daily download limitquota on my 3G connection and my browsing speed was drastically slowed down.

----------


## Charles LePage

> The game worked for me and the Bugle and Baxter zones looked just as they did in past Halloweens, and other players were there. The only reason the game crashed for me is that I'm away from home and I exceeded the daily download limitquota on my 3G connection and my browsing speed was drastically slowed down.


The game worked okay for me for about an hour this morning, and then either I couldn't get on or I did and a few seconds later, Unity crashed.  Tried different browsers with the same results.

----------


## Wombat Janitor

I can't figure out how to get the scared of heights achievement. Where do I need to stand to trigger it?

----------


## Raven

> I can't figure out how to get the scared of heights achievement. Where do I need to stand to trigger it?


I did it standing on top of the Bugle.

----------


## Wombat Janitor

> I did it standing on top of the Bugle.


Thanks. For some reason it didn't work when I tried it the first time.

----------


## cpinheir

> Skeletal fish are in the pond in the daily bugle, and press 5 the pose button to impress zombies.


Thanks, that did the trick!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Hey Team,
    Eric needs our help ASAP. If you are having issues with the game PLEASE help. Gaz needs your game logs. 
Thanks,
Spy.

----------


## Eric@SHSO

> Hey Team,
>     Eric needs our help ASAP. If you are having issues with the game PLEASE help. Gaz needs your game logs. 
> Thanks,
> Spy.


I need logs very badly guys! No one on our side is having issues.

Steps for logs:
Enter game and get the error or crash
Make sure you have "Show Hidden Files" selected (windows 7: press windows button, type "show hidden", hit enter, select button, hit okay)
Directory: C:\Users\YOURUSERNAME\AppData\Local\Temp\UnityWebP  layer\log
Sort by date, most recent on top that starts with "log" not "manager", this log file should also have more than 1kb of data (it might make two)
email to: contests@heroup.com with the heading "LOGS FOR SNACKS"
Please also add a description of the issue and the steps it took to reproduce the issue

Possible issues:
Unity loves to delete logs for absolutely no reason if the client is closed... sometimes
You might have to have the log folder open
Then load the game
Watch the correct log file be created
and copy it right as it crashes and or right before if it keeps deleting it.

Thanks guys!

----------


## spideyman

> He's craftable (requiring Vibranium no less), it's Mini Ghost Rider who is box-only.
> 
> It just occurred to me that the taco and chimichanga achievements, with the Mini-Deadpool sidekick, sorta segue into X-Force.


Thanks, got him crafted.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> I need logs very badly guys! No one on our side is having issues.
> 
> Steps for logs:
> Enter game and get the error or crash
> Make sure you have "Show Hidden Files" selected (windows 7: press windows button, type "show hidden", hit enter, select button, hit okay)
> Directory: C:\Users\YOURUSERNAME\AppData\Local\Temp\UnityWebP  layer\log
> Sort by date, most recent on top that starts with "log" not "manager", this log file should also have more than 1kb of data (it might make two)
> email to: contests@heroup.com with the heading "LOGS FOR SNACKS"
> Please also add a description of the issue and the steps it took to reproduce the issue
> ...


Correction: Edit again

----------


## Eric@SHSO

> Here is a screen shot of my error
> 
> Attachment 11154


Hey Myst. I need that log_40aaff... and error.log file sent to contests@heroup.com if you can!

----------


## ksternal

Yeah my issue is I can log into the game but I can't travel to other zones. I've re-installed the game and all so I'm not sure what the next step is to fix this issue.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

Eric, Email Sent

----------


## Carmaicol

Eric, I had a weird glitch.

I was playing in Villianville, collecting tacos and chimichangas and my success was the same as yesterday, I got to 1000 tacos with only 41 chimichangas, Then I started to get 2 or 3 with every character, then 4. By the time I reached Dark Surfer I was getting 6, then I tried with characters I already collect yesterday and still find a couple with them.

After a while my game crashed, but not before completing the achievement for 100.



I got the points, but not the reward. I don't know if Baron got the same glitch, we were in the same server.

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> I need logs very badly guys! No one on our side is having issues.
> 
> Steps for logs:
> Enter game and get the error or crash
> Make sure you have "Show Hidden Files" selected (windows 7: press windows button, type "show hidden", hit enter, select button, hit okay)
> Directory: C:\Users\YOURUSERNAME\AppData\Local\Temp\UnityWebP  layer\log
> Sort by date, most recent on top that starts with "log" not "manager", this log file should also have more than 1kb of data (it might make two)
> email to: contests@heroup.com with the heading "LOGS FOR SNACKS"
> Please also add a description of the issue and the steps it took to reproduce the issue
> ...


Email has been sent.  Thanks so much!

----------


## eagle1604

Is Eric here I really need to ask him something..???

----------


## PhantCowboy

I dont have problems with the game but I was wondering. Why does the FrankenPigeon sidekick not work for the Turn into Frankenstien use A FRANKENSTIEN SIDEKICK and get a frank mask
Isnt Frankenpigeon a frankenstien too

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

http://view.mktg.gazillion.com/?j=fe...017c761473&r=0 heres this guys.

----------


## Eric@SHSO

For those who are crashing: What Valor # are you on?

----------


## the_key_24

now I'm kinda hoping to get errors so I can send the logs...of course I get none

but anyways...NEWSLETTER TIME!

EDIT: dangit, i got ninja'd

http://view.mktg.gazillion.com/?j=fe...017c761473&r=0

SWASHBUCKLER NIGHTCRAWLER HERE I COME!

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Since I won't be able to play on this weekend, this score is all I could do:



Good luck to you all people!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## censorship

I'm all for these kinds of variants.

----------


## CaptainMarvell

Looks like the error might have been fixed.  I was able to log in a couple times without any errors or crashing.

----------


## Stormhawk

> 


Thanks for posting Spy!.... Hmmm is it 5,000 Tacos or 2,000?  (I thought it was 2,000)

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

I need that nightcrawler

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I'm all for these kinds of variants.


AMEN to that! I love the esoteric heroes!

----------


## Raven

> AMEN to that! I love the esoteric heroes!


If only we had someone with encyclopedic knowledge of obscure heroes that could post a Top 10 suggested variants list...

----------


## general miner baron

No, I didn't have that glitch last night.

----------


## skunk_df

Anyone knows where is that "toxic spill"? In one of the Halloween achievements (Scaredy-Cat) you need to be scared by the toxic spill

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Anyone knows where is that "toxic spill"? In one of the Halloween achievements (Scaredy-Cat) you need to be scared by the toxic spill


Front left corner of Baxter Plaza. Tipped-over truck, stand in the green sludge.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> If only we had someone with encyclopedic knowledge of obscure heroes that could post a Top 10 suggested variants list...


It's funny you mention that... Starting next week I'm going to post *"Repaints, Retreads, and Rehashes"* of all the games characters in alphabetical order. Going to do three to four squaddies per week. I think it will be very interesting.

----------


## skunk_df

> Front left corner of Baxter Plaza. Tipped-over truck, stand in the green sludge.


thank you!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> thank you!


Nice Avie  :Big Grin:

----------


## eagle1604

There you are Eric can i ask you to do something for me...

I have a big problem. I cannot purchase a membership and believe me if I could buy a membership I would because I really want everything I a membership. So please could you re-open the subscription service South Africa so that i can buy my membership. Please. :Smile:

----------


## PhantCowboy

Man Monster Smash is my least favorite Ive only had 3 scores in the 50K so far Loki, Eote, and Exo7

----------


## PhantCowboy

> There you are Eric can i ask you to do something for me...
> 
> I have a big problem. I cannot purchase a membership and believe me if I could buy a membership I would because I really want everything I a membership. So please could you re-open the subscription service South Africa so that i can buy my membership. Please.


I think meberships are only available for residents of the Us and Canada? I might be wrong though.

----------


## eagle1604

They used to be available in South Africa so please make them available again Eric please  :Smile:

----------


## Eric@SHSO

> There you are Eric can i ask you to do something for me...
> 
> I have a big problem. I cannot purchase a membership and believe me if I could buy a membership I would because I really want everything I a membership. So please could you re-open the subscription service South Africa so that i can buy my membership. Please.


Hey there Wisdom. Unfortunately, our payment service does not allow payment from certain areas that have a high fraud rate (something we have no control over). We are currently working on a way for players in similar situations to be able to purchase some sort of game card via alternate site (ex: Ebay).

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Hey there Wisdom. Unfortunately, our payment service does not allow payment from certain areas that have a high fraud rate (something we have no control over). We are currently working on a way for players in similar situations to be able to purchase some sort of game card via alternate site (ex: Ebay).


Thats kinda cool also Eric could you make the achievement completeable for FrankenPigeon otherwise I bought him for nothing.

----------


## Princess Glittering Crusader

> Thats kinda cool also Eric could you make the achievement completeable for FrankenPigeon otherwise I bought him for nothing.


well to be fair, doesn't the description say use the frankenstien hero with mini frankenstien and wear the mask? they didn't say anything about the pigeon

----------


## PhantCowboy

> well to be fair, doesn't the description say use the frankenstien hero with mini frankenstien and wear the mask? they didn't say anything about the pigeon


No it says use A frankenstien sidekick So if there is only one why does it say A it should say The

----------


## Ace

> Thats kinda cool also Eric could you make the achievement completeable for FrankenPigeon otherwise I bought him for nothing.


Do you have the Frankenstein hero? I believe you need him, the sidekick version of him and also the mask.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Do you have the Frankenstein hero? I believe you need him, the sidekick version of him and also the mask.


I have him not the sidekick and i know hot to get the mask

----------


## Ace

> I have him not the sidekick and i know hot to get the mask


You do? Nice, I don't have him and frankly I don't think I'm going to buy him just to finish that achievement. I guess you'll have to buy his sidekick if it's not working with the pigeon version.

----------


## eagle1604

> Hey there Wisdom. Unfortunately, our payment service does not allow payment from certain areas that have a high fraud rate (something we have no control over). We are currently working on a way for players in similar situations to be able to purchase some sort of game card via alternate site (ex: Ebay).


Thank you and when can we expect this to come available as I would really want one for Christmas
.  :Smile:

----------


## PhantCowboy

Collecting since 12:00 Pm EST

----------


## PhantCowboy

> You do? Nice, I don't have him and frankly I don't think I'm going to buy him just to finish that achievement. I guess you'll have to buy his sidekick if it's not working with the pigeon version.


I just bought him today I was already saving for him and I just got enough today.

----------


## Carmaicol

> Collecting since 12:00 Pm EST


Nice. I needed 4 hours to complete all my characters and I did a second round today trying to get more items. I finish with 124 chimichangas and 1374 tacos.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

One question, where's the cat to chase?

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> One question, where's the cat to chase?


In DB by Auntie's place.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

ERIC, I still cannot play the game. Unity Error.  HELP!!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> One question, where's the cat to chase?


5 possible spots: Cemetery, by the gumball machine near the pond, old prize wheel spot, in the picket fence area, or in front of the arcade.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Nice. I needed 4 hours to complete all my characters and I did a second round today trying to get more items. I finish with 124 chimichangas and 1374 tacos.


Wow thats insane Lol

----------


## Myst Sparrow

How are you guys playing? Unity will not let me play.  :Frown:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> How are you guys playing? Unity will not let me play.


Have you tried it over and over again have you redownloaded Unity and have you downloaded the game files?

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

I am REALLY excited about the new Nightcrawler that's coming.  Kurt is a great surprise!

Is Frankenstein much fun to use?  I am not really a fan of the character, but I would like to complete his acheivement, especially since I already opened the sidekick in a mystery box.  I can't decide if I should buy him now, or keep saving up my fractals for a more exciting hero.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I am REALLY excited about the new Nightcrawler that's coming.  Kurt is a great surprise!
> 
> Is Frankenstein much fun to use?  I am not really a fan of the character, but I would like to complete his acheivement, especially since I already opened the sidekick in a mystery box.  I can't decide if I should buy him now, or keep saving up my fractals for a more exciting hero.


Get him hes very fun to play with and his Speed and Armor boost are good also His Hu is pretty good

----------


## Ace

Back to crashing every 10 seconds for me >_>.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Back to crashing every 10 seconds for me >_>.


Just started for me too  :Frown:

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Have you tried it over and over again have you redownloaded Unity and have you downloaded the game files?


Yes I have uninstalled and re-installed. I have cleared out history. Grrrrrrrr. its not working.

----------


## beanroaster

> Yes I have uninstalled and re-installed. I have cleared out history. Grrrrrrrr. its not working.


I had the same issue for most of the day today. It started working a couple of hours ago. No changes on my end, so I'm assuming they've fixed some code issues.

----------


## PhantCowboy

I went ahead and bought the Frankenstien sidekick sorry for complaining about it Eric and everyone else.
Edit: Also

----------


## PhantCowboy

Is this possible for someone with only 50+ heroes??????? Does anyone else have the Chimichanga Medal?

----------


## Carmaicol

> I am REALLY excited about the new Nightcrawler that's coming.  Kurt is a great surprise!
> 
> Is Frankenstein much fun to use?  I am not really a fan of the character, but I would like to complete his acheivement, especially since I already opened the sidekick in a mystery box.  I can't decide if I should buy him now, or keep saving up my fractals for a more exciting hero.


His combo is really fun to use, but his HU is weak against bosses. Great in group missions.



> Is this possible??????? Does anyone else have the Chimichanga Medal?


Oh, it's a medal! Is the one for 100 chimichangas, isn't it? I should have it, I'll check as soon as I log in.

I don't have any luck with the new boxed sidekicks (Mini EOTE, Mini Thanos, Mini GR), maybe 30-35 boxes this week and nothing, but I did get:



(Didn't saw it in the Wiki)

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I've probably got at least 200 :P


I've got nearly 500 of the blasted things...

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Is this possible??????? Does anyone else have the Chimichanga Medal?


It looks like the 100 chimichangas achievement (there's that tiny green thumbs-up next to it), which is doable with a speed potion and switching between zones in the hours since the update.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> It looks like the 100 chimichangas achievement (there's that tiny green thumbs-up next to it), which is doable with a speed potion and switching between zones in the hours since the update.


Yeah but he also has the 500 chimichangas achievement and That isnt possible. 
On another note I have bought 3 Thanos boxes and all 3 my final slot was Group Rude potions, first time Ive seen a box with consistency.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Is Mini Classic Ghost Rider only available during the Halloween event?

----------


## Ace

Maybe I'm late about these but I just realized two things. 1. They have reduced the xp gained from the Bullseye mission to 225xp :Frown: . 2. Electros's HU now actually hits more than once (makes sense now since he says "lightning strikes more than once!"), hits about 3 times now which is awesome  :Smile: .

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Maybe I'm late about these but I just realized two things. 1. They have reduced the xp gained from the Bullseye mission to 225xp. 2. Electros's HU now actually hits more than once (makes sense now since he says "lightning strikes more than once!"), hits about 3 times now which is awesome .


Seriously... that was my mission I did to get XP to level up.
So now which mission is best to play?

----------


## bpkhant2008

> Seriously... that was my mission I did to get XP to level up.
> So now which mission is best to play?


Yes, that one and Symbi-oh-no are two missions I played to farm the fractals but they are now reduced. At first I thought it was a glitch. But oh well..

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Is Mini Classic Ghost Rider only available during the Halloween event?


I don't think so. At least I hope not, because I doubt I'll be farming vibranium during it.




> I don't have any luck with the new boxed sidekicks (Mini EOTE, Mini Thanos, Mini GR), maybe 30-35 boxes this week and nothing, but I did get:
> 
> 
> 
> (Didn't saw it in the Wiki)


No, it's there. Though that reminds me I got a Dark Justice card that isn't there a couple weeks back, but didn't have time to add it.

Edit: Ugh. Can't get into the card game to screenshot it. Stuck at 99% since the update. I think the downloader is crashing before it updates all of the files.

----------


## Princess Glittering Crusader

I kinda want that gambit for my gambit and rogue deck, but I don't have any idea what I would remove for it even if I did have that card, at least not without the deck right in front of me. If anything, I would prefer more energy blocks...

I'm curious what a good mission for farming is as well in terms of XP. I have quite a few characters that I need to grind out levels for...

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

I'm getting crashes.  What is the fix?  

Seems like the moment I do anything, I get a Fatal Unity error...

Update 1: Sent 4 sets of log files (the log file plus error.log copy/paste). 

Update 2: Working on re-downloading files... cleared out everything before 8/28/14 from:
C:\Users\[MyUserName]\AppData\LocalLow\Unity\WebPlayer\Cache\SHS

Let's see if that works...

Update 3: Nope, doesn't work... still getting the same behavior.  Drats!  I'm sure there are others out there with the same error... hope the bug is quashed soon!

Update 4: Error is consistent across Chrome and Internet Explorer as well (I use Firefox as main browser). 

Update 5: Well this is interesting.  If I go here: http://unity3d.com/webplayer
It reports Unity Plugin Version: 4.5.4f2 

If I go to "Webplayer Settings" (http://unity3d.com/webplayer/setup)
It reports that my Unity player version is 4.3.7f1.  

Gonna re-boot and see if I can get the Unity Player Versions to be consistent on their plugin site.

Update 6: That did not work, not sure if the Unity version mis-match is important or not (since I never checked before).  I'm re-downloading all the Super Hero Squad Online files again as my last-ditch effort.

----------


## Cheatster9000x

> For those who are crashing: What Valor # are you on?


My Valor track and Destiny Track are 100%.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Sorry all you guys who are crashing.  :Frown:  
Eric is probably trying it fix it as fast as he can  :Smile:

----------


## PhantCowboy

And the fastest mission to farm exp now is Un-Secret Invasion its reasonably fast imo.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

For all the guys having issues have you deleted your old files using this?

http://webplayer.unity3d.com/setup/

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I liked doing fast missions for the most fractals.
Bullseye was the only one good enough for that.
So is there any other missions left that gives more?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

"The Score is Right" Survival Mode Weekend Event is back! This time, Eric "Eat Snacks" has been playing Monster Smash! Survival Edition all week long and has landed a secret solo score of 5XXXX. The first 5 Squaddies who match the mystery solo score, 5XXXX, in the Regular Edition of Monster Smash!, will win the all new Swashbuckler Nightcrawler the day he is released! This awesome weekend event ends Monday October 13, 2014 at 10:00 AM pacific time. So go ahead and get to smashing some monsters!

And of course I'm busy this weekend. Oh well :P

----------


## Charles LePage

Very interesting oddity:  last night, my heroes were mega-collecting 2,3, even 4 chimichangas at a time.  Today, they are getting no more than 1, and often not even that.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> For all the guys having issues have you deleted your old files using this?
> 
> http://webplayer.unity3d.com/setup/


Yes, it still crashed (after I downloaded the new files from HeroUp.com). 

The last thing I can think to do is to delete those files, and log-in with no cached files in Unity... this will cause me to re-download through the game (if I'm able to stay connected).

Update 1: .... and I've just stayed logged in for over 2 minutes (which is 1 minute, 50 seconds longer than I previously did).

So I'm thinking the idea is to just go through the painstaking process of downloading the game while connected, and *not* using the "Download Game Files" button.  

Card Game's not even started downloading for me.... oh well gonna go back to sleep... was on business on east coast and flew back yesterday so my time clock is all farked.  

So, to re-iterate: 
1) Deleting all the SHS cache file directory
2) Not Downloading Any of the Game Files through the button at Heroup.Com
3) Hitting the Play button 

Seems to at least keep me in the game for a bit... I just was able to switch Hero's multiple times and mega-collect twice... Yay!  

I apologize if this was already posted into the thread, been gone past week and just came back today... if it's not been widely posted in this thread than please let everyone know that this at least is helpful to me.  

I'm going to see if I can stay in a mission.

Update 2: Completed a mayhem mission.  

Logged-out, logged-in on my secondary account, and I was promptly kicked out with fatal unity error after 5 seconds again. 
Logged-out, logged-in as my primary account, and promptly kicked out with fatal unity error after 5 seconds again. 


Gonna see if I can re-create it using the same account.... wonder if it is the fact I logged-out period, or switched to my second account...

Update 3: Deleted the "SHS Cache", back in the game and sticking for some more time.  Will wait another 5 minutes to attempt log-on (under the same account).

Update 4: Logged in, mega-collected twice with a mayhem mission in-between, logged-out, logged back in and was promptly given the fatal error after 5 seconds.  So I'm fairly certain it has nothing to do with a secondary account running on the same machine.  Additionally, it did looked like the only game-files I had completely downloaded was the "Additional Zones"... so my guess is that's where the bug may lie.  Happy hunting Eric and friends; I've already sent 4 sets of log files plus error logs (awhile back).    

I've done all I can, I just don't understand how some people have no problems, and other people can't stick in here for 5 seconds... unless you always just stay logged in.  In my mind, no one else should be able to stay in the game after downloading game files (unless you delete the SHS cache directory every time...).

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Very interesting oddity:  last night, my heroes were mega-collecting 2,3, even 4 chimichangas at a time.  Today, they are getting no more than 1, and often not even that.


Isn't this what is supposed to happen?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

I just realized that the voices for my characters aren't working.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Isn't this what is supposed to happen?


Golden fractals always arrive 1 at a time for me, or not at all.  Since the chimichangas were operating differently last night, I had hoped they would keep working that way today.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Golden fractals always arrive 1 at a time for me, or not at all.  Since the chimichangas were operating differently last night, I had hoped they would keep working that way today.


I can see you in Villainville with your chimichanga medallion.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I can see you in Villainville with your chimichanga medallion.


Indeed!

Capture.JPG

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I can see you in Villainville with your chimichanga medallion.


Im 16 away from that Medal  :Big Grin:  I dont think ill take it off  :Stick Out Tongue: 
And I havent had any glitches  getting more than one
Also Ill have  Mini Deadpool tonight Yay  :Big Grin:

----------


## Myst Sparrow

woo hoo!!!
3K.jpg

----------


## Charles LePage

> woo hoo!!!
> 3K.jpg


Well done!

----------


## beanroaster

> I just realized that the voices for my characters aren't working.


Same thing for me. No voices at all since the update.  I used to get the voices glitch where they would stop working after speeding up the post-mission messages, but now there are no voices even after relogging.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> woo hoo!!!
> 3K.jpg





> Well done!


Thank You!!! Now I have to catch up with everyone else!  :Smile:

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> Thank You!!! Now I have to catch up with everyone else!


Myst Sparrow, 
You were having problems recently too, were you able to get those resolved or how is the game playing for you right now?

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Myst Sparrow, 
> You were having problems recently too, were you able to get those resolved or how is the game playing for you right now?


When I log in I have to go to Baxter right away. If not then i get the Unity Error.
I do not know if going to Baxter is a fix, but when i do that I am able to play.

----------


## Beast

Finally was able to manage to log into to the game and stay on...

Now working on locating Chimichungas. Since they spawn like Golden Fractals... anyone mapped out their locations yet?

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

Has anyone else noticed that you can now mark missions as favorites?

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Has anyone else noticed that you can now mark missions as favorites?


How do you do that?

----------


## Charles LePage

> How do you do that?


Here's how:

Capture.JPG

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Here's how:
> 
> Capture.JPG


Cool, I did not know that.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Here's how:
> 
> Capture.JPG


This is a life saver :O

----------


## Princess Glittering Crusader

> Has anyone else noticed that you can now mark missions as favorites?


Now if they could just do that with heroes. Actually there are a lot of heroes I have just for the sake of collecting and rather not use, I kinda wish I could hide those all together...

----------


## Carmaicol

> Very interesting oddity:  last night, my heroes were mega-collecting 2,3, even 4 chimichangas at a time.  Today, they are getting no more than 1, and often not even that.


The same thing happened to me yesterday, I get to 6 with each hero before crashing. I think that's the reason a few players already have the "Yesterday's Chimichanga" Sidekick last night. You need 500 to get it.

I'm around 150, but since I completed Mini Deadpool already I will take my time to get the rest and I'll try the weekend event.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> woo hoo!!!
> Attachment 11206


Fantastic love!!

----------


## Charles LePage

Such a good Saturday:

Capture.JPG

----------


## spideyman

I am the God of Thunder not the strongest.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*GHOST RIDER FLASH MOB!!!!*

*Tonight!!! 8pm Eastern!!!!! Daily Bugle!!!!!!*

*In honor of The Halloween theme let's show Super hero City how we do it!!!! Let's take over The Daily Bugle!!!!
*

ghost_rider_2_04.jpg

----------


## PhantCowboy

> woo hoo!!!
> Attachment 11206


Congrats 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> *GHOST RIDER FLASH MOB!!!!*
> 
> *Tonight!!! 8pm Eastern!!!!! Daily Bugle!!!!!!*
> 
> *In honor of The Halloween theme let's show Super hero City how we do it!!!! Let's take over The Daily Bugle!!!!
> *
> 
> ghost_rider_2_04.jpg


NOOOOO I have a Birthday Party to go to.  :Frown: 
 I cant make it
I miss all the Flash Mobs and Pictures  :Frown:

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> The same thing happened to me yesterday, I get to 6 with each hero before crashing. I think that's the reason a few players already have the "Yesterday's Chimichanga" Sidekick last night. You need 500 to get it.
> 
> I'm around 150, but since I completed Mini Deadpool already I will take my time to get the rest and I'll try the weekend event.


I am so jealous.  I have been having terrible luck with my mega-collecting.  I still only have 11 chimichangas!

----------


## CenturianSpy

A tip you may not know:

You can press "R" in zone now to see the items you have already collected for the squaddie you are playing with.

----------


## sylvestro1299

I just realized about Nightcrawler I have been away from this game for a while and now i return (sort of)! So i will try to get swashbuckling he has been very well performing in pvp in my ex MAA days.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> A tip you may not know:
> 
> You can press "R" in zone now to see the items you have already collected for the squaddie you are playing with.


Awesome Thx Spy

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> A tip you may not know:
> 
> You can press "R" in zone now to see the items you have already collected for the squaddie you are playing with.


Thanks! I've been hoping for this for a while.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> I am so jealous.  I have been having terrible luck with my mega-collecting.  I still only have 11 chimichangas!


I know, me too. I have 14.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Yes, I think I can make the picture tonight! I'm so excited!

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Yes, I think I can make the picture tonight! I'm so excited!


I can't. I don't have Ghost Rider.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I know, me too. I have 14.


*Looks at the two chimichangas he has*. I didn't know you could mega collect chimmichangas.!

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Screen Shot 2014-10-11 at 6.06.49 PM.jpg

Ha ha, now nobody will suspect the Skrull invasion!

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Screen Shot 2014-10-11 at 6.06.49 PM.jpg
> 
> Ha ha, now nobody will suspect the Skrull invasion!


I'm laughing so hard about this haha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> A tip you may not know:
> 
> You can press "R" in zone now to see the items you have already collected for the squaddie you are playing with.


OMG, I can finally relax. I cannot tell you how many times I had to switch heroes to find out what I got.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> A tip you may not know:
> 
> You can press "R" in zone now to see the items you have already collected for the squaddie you are playing with.


Best. Feature. Ever.

----------


## Ace

> OMG, I can finally relax. I cannot tell you how many times I had to switch heroes to find out what I got.


I know right! Thanks Spy.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Flash mob = 2 guys dressed as Ghost Rider...

We need a do-over!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Flash mob = 2 guys dressed as Ghost Rider...
> 
> We need a do-over!


I saw about 10-12 guys, spur of the Halloween moment.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Flash mob = 2 guys dressed as Ghost Rider...
> 
> We need a do-over!


Man that sounds awesome can't believe I missed it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Flash mob = 2 guys dressed as Ghost Rider...
> 
> We need a do-over!


I kept crashing and decided to download the files which took a little while.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

Welp -- I left the game on the whole day and downloaded files.... so I suppose if I don't log-out it will be okay.  In a Card Game with Mason right now....

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Sorry I missed the "Flash Mob", I had to go to church. I feel like I always miss these, maybe next time.

----------


## Raven

> I saw about 10-12 guys, spur of the Halloween moment.


Yeah I saw lots of Ghost Riders too, some with GR sidekicks also a few non-CBR members joining in.

I know from playing next to my kids on different computers that we don't always see the same thing on our screens though.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Yeah I saw lots of Ghost Riders too, some with GR sidekicks also a few non-CBR members joining in.
> 
> I know from playing next to my kids on different computers that we don't always see the same thing on our screens though.


Polite Earthen Despair was having trouble seeing us also. I think it was her. I saw Spy, you, Charles, Major Builder, a few others 10 to 12 CBR and like you said several non team members turned to Ghost Rider, and joined us. Then it turned into a Ghost Rider dance party.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

The reward for the Perfectionist achievement should be a No-Prize.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

Ghost Mob

Ghostt.jpg

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Fantastic love!!





> Congrats


Thank you!!

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

So I'm going to bravely continue to isolate the issue with my Unity crashes.  One thing I did not do before was travel to every zone... so just now I traveled to every zone. 

Is it correct that Villianville and Asgard do not have any Halloween theme?  Because I did not see any changes to those zones; but I did see changes in Baxter and Daily Bugle... although there were tacos in every zone.  

Update 1: Logging back in gave me my daily reward, but it crashed.  -- boo!  Since Myst Sparrow mentioned going directly to Baxter Plaza, I'm going to try that.

Update 2: Was able to log-in and go to Baxter.... and able to stay there without crashing.  Woohoo!  Looks like this will be a temporary fix to whatever is ailing the game.  I'm going to confirm this with my other account in a little bit.

Update 3: Instead of logging out, I attempted to travel back to Daily Bugle, and to my surprise was able to travel back to Daily Bugle after I hit up Baxter first.

Update 4: *Behavior confirmed on my secondary account.*  I logged-in, stayed in Daily Bugle, crashed within 10 seconds.  If I immediately click on "Travel", I am able to stay in Baxter Plaza (only because I know this works... I did not try the other zones).   Oddly enough it looks like once I travel to Baxter I can travel back to Daily Bugle.  

*The bottom line is that anyone getting Unity errors upon log-in needs to travel to Baxter Plaza first, and then they can travel back to the Daily Bugle (if you want to be in that zone).*

Thanks to Myst Sparrow for mentioning this as his work-around.  I hope that this is helpful to the developers as well....

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

Really discouraging.  I don't get a lot of time to play anymore, and I keep crashing.  Last night, worked like a charm...but yesterday day and today, I can't stay on longer than 10 seconds, even if I do head over to Baxter.  I was trying to get back into the game, too!   :Mad:

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> Really discouraging.  I don't get a lot of time to play anymore, and I keep crashing.  Last night, worked like a charm...but yesterday day and today, I can't stay on longer than 10 seconds, even if I do head over to Baxter.  I was trying to get back into the game, too!


I should also mention that I downloaded all of the files in-game and not through the "Download Files" button on the site... if I delete my cache files from Unity SHS, I'm able to even get in without Daily Bugle crashing (but I don't want to spend 2+ hours to download everything, every day).  

I feel your pain man, with my game broken it was killing me watching everyone on this thread go on with SHSO as if there was no problem with their games.... did you download files from the website or in-game only?  

1) Delete your SHSO Cache files (http://unity3d.com/webplayer/setup)
2) Do not re-download the files through the "Download Game Files" button 
3) Enter the game through the "Play Now" button and download everything through the in-game download.  

* I haven't checked to confirm that downloading the files off the website will screw things up, but given I've found an approach that works I'm not going to break it for troubleshooting. 

4) You should have no problem staying in Daily Bugle if you enter the first time (without any other files cached).  It's when you log off and back on that you will have problems. 

5) As soon as you log-in go to Baxter Plaza.

Otherwise, you are looking at a problem completely different than me... but I suspect that there is an issue with the gamefiles that are being downloaded from Heroup.com... although that still doesn't explain why I crash even when I download the files through in-game.

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

> I should also mention that I downloaded all of the files in-game and not through the "Download Files" button on the site... if I delete my cache files from Unity SHS, I'm able to even get in without Daily Bugle crashing (but I don't want to spend 2+ hours to download everything, every day).  
> 
> I feel your pain man, with my game broken it was killing me watching everyone on this thread go on with SHSO as if there was no problem with their games.... did you download files from the website or in-game only?  
> 
> 1) Delete your SHSO Cache files (http://unity3d.com/webplayer/setup)
> 2) Do not re-download the files through the "Download Game Files" button 
> 3) Enter the game through the "Play Now" button and download everything through the in-game download.  
> 
> * I haven't checked to confirm that downloading the files off the website will screw things up, but given I've found an approach that works I'm not going to break it for troubleshooting. 
> ...


Just deleted all files, downloading all the files again.  Lots of fun...considering I had about an hour to play, and now, it'll be spent troubleshooting.  I guess I'll get to play again sometime this upcoming week.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> Just deleted all files, downloading all the files again.  Lots of fun...considering I had about an hour to play, and now, it'll be spent troubleshooting.  I guess I'll get to play again sometime this upcoming week.


Just to re-iterate: download in-game and *not through the "Download Game Files" option*.... just enter and you'll see the download status.  If I recall missions load up pretty quickly... based on time stamps it took me ~ 3 hours to get everything in-game.  

So when you delete the files, you should be able to cleanly enter Daily Bugle.... and while in Daily Bugle you'll be downloading files.  

I guess this exposes the flaw of the dev team releasing updates on Thursday....

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

> Just to re-iterate: download in-game and *not through the "Download Game Files" option*.... just enter and you'll see the download status.  If I recall missions load up pretty quickly... based on time stamps it took me ~ 3 hours to get everything in-game.  
> 
> So when you delete the files, you should be able to cleanly enter Daily Bugle.... and while in Daily Bugle you'll be downloading files.  
> 
> I guess this exposes the flaw of the dev team releasing updates on Thursday....


No, I get what you're saying...I just don't have 3+ hours to play.  I got 2 young kids, a job that requires a lot of time/dedication, and a wife I refuse (nor do I want) to ignore.  I'm not special...tons of y'all are in the same predicament.  It's just really discouraging, so I figured I would voice a little bit of frustration.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> No, I get what you're saying...I just don't have 3+ hours to play.  I got 2 young kids, a job that requires a lot of time/dedication, and a wife I refuse (nor do I want) to ignore.  I'm not special...tons of y'all are in the same predicament.  It's just really discouraging, so I figured I would voice a little bit of frustration.


Welp, I'm in the same boat too... hadn't played all week and was frustratingly working through the issue on Friday night, and left my game on yesterday morning/afternoon to download all the files; finally being able to play again last night.

I've got to get busy again, so I'm off the game and out of here.  I really hope that everything I went through helps other people.

----------


## cpinheir

> I'm curious what a good mission for farming is as well in terms of XP. I have quite a few characters that I need to grind out levels for...


I'm reposting something I originally posted in Aug in regards to an alternative way of farming fractals and xp. In addition to the 2 survival missions mentioned in it, I believe 'time to take aim' is also awarding similar xp/fractals:

"Regarding the farming of fractals, I think I found a technique that might be a little better than mayhem missions. Actually, the fractal payoff is about the same as mayhem missions, BUT the xp earned is much more. What I do is run the attack of the spider-clones crisis with an bad mama jama like EOTE spidey. The trick here is getting to silver by around 2 min or less....it can be done. Also, you want to be near death about the time you get to silver, so you don't have to waste time waiting to die. Anyways, the fractal payout for non-agent for a silver win is 15 fractals....for mayhem mission adamantium its 9. It takes roughly twice the amount of time to get to silver on that crisis mission and die (if you play it right)....but you also save time on the crisis because you don't have to wait thru cut scenes. Finally, comparing the xp awarded (30-something for mayhem, 225 for the crisis) might make this technique more appealing to those wanting to level up their characters faster. BTW, the Titans Clash crisis mission will give similar results, although I finding it takes me a little longer to get to silver as quick as I can with the spider-foes mission. "

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Avengers Nick Fury's Hero Up should be what his second power emote is: Getting the helicarrier to drop a bomb making the Avengers symbol. Avengers Iron Man could have been incorporated into the S.H.I.E.L.D. Force F.I.E.L.D. attack, and Avengers Black Widow and Avengers Hulk should be in a power emote, just so he could contact every Avenger.

----------


## Carmaicol

So far for the Monster Smash weekend:

52450
54700
55200
55300
55800
56750

Surprisingly, I haven't been able to reach 50k with Superior Spider-Man.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> So far for the Moster Smash weekend:
> 
> 52450
> 54700
> 55200
> 55300
> 55800
> 56750
> 
> Surprisingly, I haven't been able to reach 50k with Superior Spider-Man.


So far I have
53,200
51.000
 56,300
and I'm going to try to get some more up there this afternoon

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

I got a weird glitch in the Dracula mission:

Screen Shot 2014-10-12 at 3.57.04 PM.jpg

----------


## PhantCowboy

Awesome!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I got a weird glitch in the Dracula mission:
> 
> Screen Shot 2014-10-12 at 3.57.04 PM.jpg


That happens a lot to me just go to the shop and you will fall back to the ground

----------


## Charles LePage

> Awesome!


Congratulations!

I'm shooting for second place:

Capture.JPG

----------


## Raven

> Congratulations!
> 
> I'm shooting for second place:
> 
> Capture.JPG


Boo-ya



Only 141 Chimichangas though, 500 is going to be a grind.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> So far for the Monster Smash weekend:
> 
> 52450
> 54700
> 55200
> 55300
> 55800
> 56750
> 
> Surprisingly, I haven't been able to reach 50k with Superior Spider-Man.


So far, I have:
50800
51200

I can't really get further than that with EOTE Spiderman, even with boosts.
Who have you been using?

----------


## Carmaicol

Loki, Sandman, Gamora, Rocket, Superior, EOTE, Classic Wolverine, Winter Soldier, Stealth Cap, Mysterio, EXO7 and Dark Phoenix. I reached adamantium with 12 characters, but only 6 scores above 50k. I could reach higher with Loki but there was 5 or 6 villians at the same time and I thought that beating them I could get me above 60.

I take a few minutes yesterday to check the highscores with every character, it's rare to see a score above 50 with most characters, at least in solo.


Also, not trying to brag, but I got Mini Deadpool since last friday.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Loki, Sandman, Gamora, Rocket, Superior, EOTE, Classic Wolverine, Winter Soldier, Stealth Cap, Mysterio, EXO7 and Dark Phoenix. I reached adamantium with 12 characters, but only 6 scores above 50k. I could reach higher with Loki but there was 5 or 6 villians at the same time and I thought that beating them I could get me above 60.
> 
> I take a few minutes yesterday to check the highscores with every character, it's rare to see a score above 50 with most characters, at least in solo.
> 
> 
> Also, not trying to brag, but I got Mini Deadpool since last friday.


With my Rocket, Classic Wolvie, and Winter Soldier I was in the 47,000 to 49,000 rang so close I just couldnt get it

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Congratulations!
> 
> I'm shooting for second place:
> 
> Capture.JPG


I think Carmaicol had it before me
I see he already posted it Lol Good Job being the First Man

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> So far, I have:
> 50800
> 51200
> 
> I can't really get further than that with EOTE Spiderman, even with boosts.
> Who have you been using?


Have you tried our beloved Storm? Her heroup knocks away Morbius, Werewolf and Moon Knight  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

What the flip is Yesterday's Chimichanga?

----------


## Raven

> What the flip is Yesterday's Chimichanga?


Tomorrow's lunch.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> What the flip is Yesterday's Chimichanga?


It's a sidekick.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Cool only 6 tries

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Awesome!


Congrats!!

Taco Titan.jpg

Me Too!!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Have you tried our beloved Storm? Her heroup knocks away Morbius, Werewolf and Moon Knight


Storm did almost good, but wash not good enough for me.
---
I finally made a spreadsheet containing all the heroes of who I have and don't have an what their levels are.
It helped me decide to add Psylocke to my Gold Badge list, as everyone else who I already have, I don't enjoy playing in missions.
If I am leveling someone to level 20, I want it to be someone who I enjoy playing as.
---
Since Bullseye's reward went down, fractals to I believe. Which mission now gives the most fractal?

----------


## spideyman

> Storm did almost good, but wash not good enough for me.
> ---
> I finally made a spreadsheet containing all the heroes of who I have and don't have an what their levels are.
> It helped me decide to add Psylocke to my Gold Badge list, as everyone else who I already have, I don't enjoy playing in missions.
> If I am leveling someone to level 20, I want it to be someone who I enjoy playing as.
> ---
> Since Bullseye's reward went down, fractals to I believe. Which mission now gives the most fractal?



ALL for Juggernaut....

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Polite Earthen Despair was having trouble seeing us also. I think it was her. I saw Spy, you, Charles, Major Builder, a few others 10 to 12 CBR and like you said several non team members turned to Ghost Rider, and joined us. Then it turned into a Ghost Rider dance party.


Yeah. I had to log out and log back in to see anyone else, and by that time, most people had left. I saw a lot of people with the Ghost Rider sidekick, but no Ghost Riders. And I thought "Did I misunderstand? Was the flashmob for the sidekick?" I remember you showed up as a giant Titanium Man and Raven showed as Classic Thor. And I just kept seeing everybody's sidekicks spinning chains.

I did get a couple of funny pics after I got it working again. I'll upload them when I'm less exhausted/lazy.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Word of advice: because of the frequent crashes, don't open your Mystery Box immediately if it is your daily-log in reward. I learned the hard way with my alt account, the Fatal Error Content crash hit me before the contents of the Venomous Box were shown and next I logged in it was gone from my backpack. Sent a ticket hoping for another box.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Word of advice: because of the frequent crashes, don't open your Mystery Box immediately if it is your daily-log in reward. I learned the hard way with my alt account, the Fatal Error Content crash hit me before the contents of the Venomous Box were shown and next I logged in it was gone from my backpack. Sent a ticket hoping for another box.


I had a similar problem and sent in a ticket, I was told if the box is gone from your backpack (not including dud boxes from buying a bunch of boxes at once) then you received whatever was in it.

So if you didn't get the hero you probably just got a random potion or card.

----------


## CaptainMarvell

Blah!  After several successful log ins over the weekend, I'm back to crashing again this morning.  :Frown:

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Blah!  After several successful log ins over the weekend, I'm back to crashing again this morning.


I also am crashing, If I go to Baxter right away, as soon as my hero hits the ground, I do not crash.
Try to travel right away and see if that works.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Congrats!!
> 
> Taco Titan.jpg
> 
> Me Too!!


Congrats  :Big Grin:

----------


## Smashing Colossus

Hello everyone. As many of you know i run a fb page for SHSO. We are having a tourney there starting on October 27th. We wanted to expand this contest to Cbr. So if you want to join message me your squad name. her is a link to the fb page for when the rules come next week :  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Chall...76764899111304

----------


## CIA

I hope the rest of the Halloween month characters aren't just alternate costumes like Swashbuckler NC. There are lots of fun horror themed characters like Man-Thing and Satana to use.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I hope the rest of the Halloween month characters aren't just alternate costumes like Swashbuckler NC. There are lots of fun horror themed characters like Man-Thing and Satana to use.


If the cartoons are anything to go by, Man-Thing, Nightmare, Chthon, and Baron Mordo (ok they're not all horror but at least supernatural and/or magical), can join the game. And for spoilers on future releases, to be discussed in that thread only, is Super Hero Squad Online's "Most Wanted" Characters! Redux by CenturianSpy.

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> I also am crashing, If I go to Baxter right away, as soon as my hero hits the ground, I do not crash.
> Try to travel right away and see if that works.


That actually worked.  I was crashing over and over again, but as soon as I switched zones before the crash, it didn't crash on me.  Weird.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

I just got my 1000th taco and bought Electro.
Screen Shot 2014-10-13 at 4.15.23 PM.jpg

Also, I found the golden fractal right next to a chimichanga:
Screen Shot 2014-10-13 at 4.19.51 PM.jpg

----------


## Rod92905

Can somebody tell me where is the alien mask?

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

Good Lord...I was able to get on for about an hour and managed to collect 160 or so chimichangas.  Found me a trick!!!   :Wink:

----------


## Charles LePage

> Good Lord...I was able to get on for about an hour and managed to collect 160 or so chimichangas.  Found me a trick!!!


And the trick is?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Can somebody tell me where is the alien mask?


It's on the building in the Daily Bugle where Mysterio is.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Good Lord...I was able to get on for about an hour and managed to collect 160 or so chimichangas.  Found me a trick!!!


And the trick is?

----------


## Xapto

I'm not sure why but I have had no problems getting in the game and I don't crash c;. However Chimichangas are SUPER RARE for me xD

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Good Lord...I was able to get on for about an hour and managed to collect 160 or so chimichangas.  Found me a trick!!!


And the trick is?

----------


## censorship

The trick is to cycle your heroes quickly through a Chimichanga hot spot.
There's one for me near the Dumpster in the upper-right corner of Villainville.

----------


## Charles LePage

> The trick is to cycle your heroes quickly through a Chimichanga hot spot.
> There's one for me near the Dumpster in the upper-right corner of Villainville.


I'm cycling through heroes next to that dumpster and I've gotten ZERO chimichangas.  Bah.

----------


## spideyman

> I'm cycling through heroes next to that dumpster and I've gotten ZERO chimichangas.  Bah.


I thought they fixed the bug from Thursday but I discovered last night that it was not completely fixed.  I have already collected 1000+ chimichangas so I am done with the Halloween Achievements for both accounts.  I hope XMAS goes as smooth.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I thought they fixed the bug from Thursday but I discovered last night that it was not completely fixed.  I have already collected 1000+ chimichangas so I am done with the Halloween Achievements for both accounts.  I hope XMAS goes as smooth.


I found a "sweet spot" in front of the ice machine.  Up to 295 now.

And the game is going down for maintenance, so maybe the good times are over.

----------


## Carmaicol

> So far, I have:
> 50800
> 51200


Close!



> So far I have
> 53,200
> 51.000
> 56,300


And you too, Cowboy! The misterious score was 50500 (I know it shouldn't be high since the mission is hard), but you have to match it exactly, so they were only 4 winners.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Close!
> 
> And you too, Cowboy! The misterious score was 50500 (I know it shouldn't be high since the mission is hard), but you have to match it exactly, so they were only 4 winners.


Noooo I was 500 off. Oh well congrats if any of the winners are on Cbr
Score2.jpg

----------


## Charles LePage

Dear Gazillion: I'd like to log in now and play.  Thanks.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Dear Gazillion: I'd like to log in now and play.  Thanks.


Lol same here I barely have times to play on Tuesdays anyway.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Lol same here I barely have times to play on Tuesdays anyway.


They are forcing me to pay attention to Monday Night Raw.    Which is pretty good tonight.  Maybe Disney can buy WWE and we can get pro wrestlers in SHSO.

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

> I found a "sweet spot" in front of the ice machine.  Up to 295 now.


Sorry for not posting earlier!

Yep, found a sweet spot.  Villainville's right large pipe has a hot spot...but ALSO is near 4 other hot spots (under the right Doom billboard, on the grates just to the left, in front of the large mouth-looking entryway, and over the left Doom statue).  Switch out heroes, use a speed potion.  It adds up quickly!!!

----------


## Charles LePage

Game is back up.

----------


## CenturianSpy

I like that Deadpool!

----------


## censorship

Now I feel like modifying my Deadpool Halloween costume...

----------


## Carmaicol

> They are forcing me to pay attention to Monday Night Raw.    Which is pretty good tonight.  Maybe Disney can buy WWE and we can get pro wrestlers in SHSO.


Monday Night Football for me.

Edit:// time to play.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> I like that Deadpool!


So, a pirate Deadpool... I guess they're doing heroes wearing Halloween costumes?

----------


## Raven

> So, a pirate Deadpool... I guess they're doing heroes wearing Halloween costumes?


Or a pirate theme? Pirate Deadpool, Swashbuckler Nightcrawler... pity there's no Corsair.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Or a pirate theme? Pirate Deadpool, Swashbuckler Nightcrawler... pity there's no Corsair.


The things I would do for a Starjammer month...

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I'm always close :P

----------


## Raven

> Game is back up.


And unity wants to re-download all the game files... $@&!ing unity

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

> The things I would do for a Starjammer month...


I mis-read that at first that you'd do crazy things for a Cal Jammer month...

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Or a pirate theme? Pirate Deadpool, Swashbuckler Nightcrawler... pity there's no Corsair.


Well, yeah, but pirates aren't really Halloween related.

----------


## Charles LePage

Thank you Villainville.

Capture.JPG

----------


## spideyman

Good work welcome to the club. A lot of sweat and tears.....

----------


## CenturianSpy

Bamfs! They're SOOOOO adorable!!!

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Bamfs! They're SOOOOO adorable!!!


Are the bamfs coming as sidekicks?

----------


## CenturianSpy

Hey Team, 

It looks like there is still a lot of crashing. Eric needs your logs if you are crashing. 


> Steps for logs:
> Enter game and get the error or crash
> Make sure you have "Show Hidden Files" selected (windows 7: press windows button, type "show hidden", hit enter, select button, hit okay)
> Directory: C:\Users\YOURUSERNAME\AppData\Local\Temp\UnityWebP layer\log
> Sort by date, most recent on top that starts with "log" not "manager", this log file should also have more than 1kb of data (it might make two)
> email to: contests@heroup.com with the heading "LOGS FOR SNACKS"
> Please also add a description of the issue and the steps it took to reproduce the issue
> 
> Possible issues:
> ...

----------


## general miner baron

I had no issues before this maintenance, now I can't even log in.

----------


## Carmaicol

> I had no issues before this maintenance, now I can't even log in.


I was worried about that, but I can play as usual (crash after one hour) and the the chimichanga glitch still working but is booooring to keep changing characters, so I only get to 250.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I had no issues before this maintenance, now I can't even log in.


I noticed there is a wonky file preventing log-ins. I fixed mine by deleting ALL of my multiple browsers' caches and re-downloading the wonky file.

----------


## Raven

> I noticed there is a wonky file preventing log-ins. I fixed mine by deleting ALL of my multiple browsers' caches and re-downloading the wonky file.


I have had zero issues with logging in or crashing, haven't updated, deleted or changed a thing other than DL game files.

On another note the sweet spot technique for chimichangas works a treat - find one, cycle through heroes, find another, rinse and repeat... 150 chimis in about 2 hours.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Oh my gosh! I squealed out loud when I saw the loading page with the bamfs. I've wanted them in-game for so long! It looks like they might be part of an emote for Swashbuckling Kurt, but hopefully we will get them as a sidekick, too. And hopefully they'll do something useful.

I know they're evil, but they're so cute! Like gremlins. Or my favorite panda teddy I've had since I was a child. (I went most of my life without realizing it, but a friend pointed out to me as an adult that his eyes glow red if the light hits them just right. Explains so much. =P)

And here are a couple of my pics from the flash mob the other day:

Racing with Mason.

Classic and Modern Ghost Rider facing off with their "sidekicks." (Would have been even better if we had some people use shrink pots or actual sidekicks.)

Envying Classic Ghost Rider's wheels.

----------


## Gaming Subject

Hey people, I came on today and the used the Chimichonga (I think thats how you spell it?)glitch and soon my game started glitching on me by spazzing out and I tried it a little bit more.... and I crashed. Have to try again tomorrow for better luck. Hard glitch to get. Gotta quit for now because I had to refresh and I'm not in a mood to go try and get more. FOR NOW. I got from 11 to 421! Lots of clicking. Did it with 7 heroes. It made it easy  :Wink:   Idk I posted it, but hey CBR people! Nice to meet you all. That Chimichonga glitch makes my life way easier though. Although it took about 6 hours..... I mean it was long. Really, long.

----------


## Pyrebomb

I haven't had the chimi glitch, once. Best I got was a 20-char-long mega-collect spree in Villainville the other night. I only have 100.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Along with the bamfs, I would want this guy as a sidekick:
Screen Shot 2014-10-14 at 7.03.34 AM.jpg

----------


## PhantCowboy

The glitches have not worked for me either I only get about 50 a day from megacollecting in BP

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I tried switching through all my heroes last night, but none of them were getting chimichangas (or however its spelled). However, I found out that every time I was mega-collecting, each hero I did it with, got a chimichanga. So I don't know what I did wrong in the first place.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I tried switching through all my heroes last night, but none of them were getting chimichangas (or however its spelled). However, I found out that every time I was mega-collecting, each hero I did it with, got a chimichanga. So I don't know what I did wrong in the first place.


My guess is, wherever your hero was was not where the chimichanga was.   What I noticed last night was, in Villianville, each hero had multiple chimichangas in particular locations, and once I found one of those locations, I was good to go.

----------


## Stormhawk

The glitches I had, (before this last update I haven't played it on the "glitchy" computer yet)... well on the laptop game ran fine.  But on the better computer, it would crash just a few seconds after loading every time... HOWEVER if I immediately went to another zone like Baxter it would run fine.  Even if I went back to Bugle, just had to be on for a little bit.

Also I would pop speed potions and run around collecting in Baxter... well long story short I have Yesterday's Chimichanga    :Wink:  (and like 300 more tacos for Deadpool).   In a major change from when I normally collect I never fought Impy... it does kinda slow you down.  Plus (and again IDK if its still the case since update) I would fight Impy like 2 maybe 3 times and lose voices completely.

So Pirate Deadpool huh?  Looks good.  :Big Grin:   Hopefully some cool new moves too.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Or a pirate theme? Pirate Deadpool, Swashbuckler Nightcrawler... pity there's no Corsair.


We can hope for Blackbeard Thing.




> Oh my gosh! I squealed out loud when I saw the loading page with the bamfs.


You're the first adult I know who admits they squealed over a fuzzball like a bamf.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

And I've had limited success with the Villainville chimichanga hotspots, but I just started.

----------


## TheDestroyer

for the people who still have the error just go to baxter plaza AS SOON AS YOU LAND  :Smile: 

now i have a question what is the fastest way o r the best mission for fractals?

----------


## Guardian2002

I just discovered an awesome creatures of the night glitch----> 
Go to this link and watch the video----->https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVg...4IRh4nw/videos
and don't forget to subscribe!
 :Wink:

----------


## Eric@SHSO

If you are still have crashing issues, please try changing your in-game graphics settings from "Good" to something else (ex: "Beautiful"). Let me know if this clears up any issues.

I REPEAT, YOU NEED TO CHANGE YOUR GRAPHICS SETTING TO SOMETHING ELSE INSTEAD OF GOOD.

You will need to do this as soon as you log into the game before you crash. It might be faster to change zones quickly to give you more time in the graphics settings page

Steps:
1. Log into game.
2. Quickly change zones to Baxter.
3. Press the top right button to open up the long menu.
4. On the bottom select game settings.
5. Change the Graphics Quick Option setting to Beautiful (anything but Good).
6. Select "Apply Changes".
7. Reload the game.

- Snacks

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

I could and may be wrong but I don't think there is going to be a "Pirate Deadpool" character. I think that load screen is just depicting the pirate hats you get as a reward for one of the Halloween challenges.

----------


## TheDestroyer

thank you eric  it worked  :Wink:

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> I could and may be wrong but I don't think there is going to be a "Pirate Deadpool" character. I think that load screen is just depicting the pirate hats you get as a reward for one of the Halloween challenges.


From the picture, it looks like Deadpool is wearing a completely different outfit, not just a hat.

----------


## Charles LePage

> From the picture, it looks like Deadpool is wearing a completely different outfit, not just a hat.


You can't trust Deadpool.   He's fooling us all.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> You can't trust Deadpool.   He's fooling us all.


We must be delusional from all the tacos and chimichangas we found..

----------


## Gaming Subject

Darn it Deadpool, making us delusional. Gosh darn it! Going to grind more Chimichonga's for the challenge. Also needs a lot more Taco's. With 42 heroes, I could do it if I grind the whole month's worth's of days. +Fractals! Yippee.  :Cool:

----------


## PhantCowboy

Wasnt even trying to get him lol

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> Wasnt even trying to get him lol


Wait...is he the craftable one or the other one? I have been wondering if craftable thingies could be got in the mystery boxes.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I could and may be wrong but I don't think there is going to be a "Pirate Deadpool" character. I think that load screen is just depicting the pirate hats you get as a reward for one of the Halloween challenges.


He's in the code. AND I am not breaking spoiler protocol because he is clearly on the loading screens.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> He's in the code. AND I am not breaking spoiler protocol because he is clearly on the loading screens.


You are a virtuous code protector ! The first load screen that I saw had his chest hidden...so just the hat. I have now seen the full Deadpool/shirt/"Rrrrrr" and will redact my doubts.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

Not sure if this is new, or I'm late but you can use power move emotes (shift 1) to catch Impy now. If you are in a rush it's quicker than sitting down on a bench.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Wait...is he the craftable one or the other one? I have been wondering if craftable thingies could be got in the mystery boxes.


No, he is box only. And craftable sidekicks are craftable only, though crafting parts do show up as box items

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> Not sure if this is new, or I'm late but you can use power move emotes (shift 1) to catch Impy now. If you are in a rush it's quicker than sitting down on a bench.


Finally.  Yay!

----------


## Rango

AM i the first one to finish all the halloween achivments, if yes, yay!!! If no, who beat me?Capturedsds12.PNG Capturedsds.jpg

----------


## Charles LePage

> AM i the first one to finish all the halloween achievements, if yes, yay!!! If no, who beat me?


If you just now completed them, yes, I completed them yesterday, and I know there are people here who completed them days ago.  Congratulations none the less!

----------


## Rango

When you mean completed, you got mini dp and all the stuff I listed? Or was I the first?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

I saw a few people yesterday who had completed the Halloween achievements...so I don't think you're the first but you're probably in the top 20 or so.

----------


## Raven

> AM i the first one to finish all the halloween achivments, if yes, yay!!! If no, who beat me?Capturedsds12.PNG Capturedsds.jpg


I got you beat by a couple of hours :P

----------


## CenturianSpy

> AM i the first one to finish all the halloween achivments, if yes, yay!!! If no, who beat me?Capturedsds12.PNG Capturedsds.jpg


Finally knocked mine out 30 minutes ago...I had many problems with the "Simple Cycling Technique".




> If you just now completed them, yes, I completed them yesterday, and I know there are people here who completed them days ago.  Congratulations none the less!


But I finished mine in my underwear! So that should count for something, right?




> I got you beat by a couple of hours :P


Two words: Tagless Hanes.

----------


## bpkhant2008

For best fractal farming missions I found so far: All for Jagguernut, Freezer Burns and Modok Mo' problems.

I use my heros at level 4-8 for those missions and they are good for level up as well as fractal farming. It all depends on which boss you are comfortable fighting. If you can fight Sentinels without dying ( Jagguernut is pretty easy), go for All for Jagguernut. If you want better craft items, go for Freezer burns and Modok, I guess.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> You're the first adult I know who admits they squealed over a fuzzball like a bamf.


Eh, like one of my best mates always says: You're not really an adult until you can admit you like "immature" things without worrying that it makes you seem childish.

----------


## TheDestroyer

can someone please the asgardian dragon like for example how much xp does it give each time ?
And please tell me what mission gives vibrainum ore because i have played time to tak aim and monster smash 15 times ech one and it dosnt give me the ore and if someone can post a list of the missions and the items it gives you  :Smile: 

sorry if i am asking too much

----------


## Xapto

I'm not sure what you mean about the asgardian dragon but all crisis missions give vibrainum i'm not sure about survival crisis though.

Has anyone else noticed that you can't use power emotes in the air? I miss using Iron Man and dropping from the top of the Daily Bugle using the Power Emote 1 c;

----------


## TheDestroyer

do u have a list ?
 i found a lot of lists online but there not true  :Frown:

----------


## millsfan

I'm so happy they made tacos/chimichangas it is fun to collect in this game for prizes.  I've been saying every year Dormammu should come out for halloween and I got excited to see him on the loading screen. Eric tell whoever you need to, HERO UPS 3RD HALLOWEEN should bring Dormammu!

----------


## Xapto

> do u have a list ?
>  i found a lot of lists online but there not true


Every single Crisis mission gives you vibranium

However it might take several tries as missions have different rewards they can give out.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> can someone please the asgardian dragon like for example how much xp does it give each time ?
> And please tell me what mission gives vibrainum ore because i have played time to tak aim and monster smash 15 times ech one and it dosnt give me the ore and if someone can post a list of the missions and the items it gives you 
> 
> sorry if i am asking too much


The Asgardian Dragon give 5 xp per minite I believe

All the Crisis missions give vibranium, here is the list http://superherosquadonline.wikispac.../Vibranium+Ore

----------


## PhantCowboy

> AM i the first one to finish all the halloween achivments, if yes, yay!!! If no, who beat me?Attachment 11393 Attachment 11394


Im 100 Chimis off then Im done

----------


## TheDestroyer

> The Asgardian Dragon give 5 xp per minite I believe
> 
> All the Crisis missions give vibranium, here is the list http://superherosquadonline.wikispac.../Vibranium+Ore


thanks a lot thats all i was looking fir but since your a great hero up player and i see tour name on the leaderboards all the time, what is the fastest way or mission to gain fractals ?

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> thanks a lot thats all i was looking fir but since your a great hero up player and i see tour name on the leaderboards all the time, what is the fastest way or mission to gain fractals ?


mega collect and mayhem missions

----------


## millsfan

I wish the Mandarin from Iron Man Armored Adventures could be in Hero Up...He is sick
I know the "normal" Mandarin isn't in hero up so would they even put this one in?  ANd can they?  Let's say the owners of this mandarin allowed hero up to use him would they/can they?

----------


## PhantCowboy

How do yall get that chimichanga glitch to work the one where you get 3 or 4 chimis with one hero?
Is there something you have to do or it just sometimes works?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> I wish the Mandarin from Iron Man Armored Adventures could be in Hero Up...He is sick
> I know the "normal" Mandarin isn't in hero up so would they even put this one in?  ANd can they?  Let's say the owners of this mandarin allowed hero up to use him would they/can they?


Yes! That would be awesome. I actually just started watching Armored Adventures again a few days ago.

----------


## millsfan

> Yes! That would be awesome. I actually just started watching Armored Adventures again a few days ago.


Would Hero Up do something as putting a character from a show in? I mean lets be honest, this mandarin is way cooler .  ERIC WE NEED YOUR RESPONSE

----------


## TheDestroyer

1.where is full screen mode ?
2.arcade gives tickets !! ?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Would Hero Up do something as putting a character from a show in? I mean lets be honest, this mandarin is way cooler .  ERIC WE NEED YOUR RESPONSE


I really hope so, especially if this is the only way they could add any Spectacular Spider-Man characters.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> 1.where is full screen mode ?
> 2.arcade gives tickets !! ?


I'm not sure about full screen mode, but the developers acknowledged that the tickets are a glitch, and you're actually getting fractals.

----------


## Spider-Man Noir

> 1.where is full screen mode ?
> 2.arcade gives tickets !! ?


When you enter the game click on a power emote then press Alt and Enter on your keyboard at the same time it will put you in full screen mode.

----------


## Ace

> How do yall get that chimichanga glitch to work the one where you get 3 or 4 chimis with one hero?
> Is there something you have to do or it just sometimes works?


I think it just sometimes happens. I could be wrong though. It happened to me last night but instead of 3 or 4, when I mega collected I got like 7-8. I got 200 chimi's in no time at all.

----------


## Gaming Subject

[QUOTE=Ace;608477]I think it just sometimes happens. I could be wrong though. It happened to me last night but instead of 3 or 4, when I mega collected I got like 7-8. I got 200 chimi's in no time at all.[/QUOTE

But when I do the glitch, I only get 1. I have to keep switching my characters to get 1. Although I had multiple who had the glitch. It happens anytime it feels like it, but from what I noticed is that it comes after a strange pattern of Chimichangas in the same location. I have this proven 2 times because I got it twice.

Also going to post cool pics of stuff after someone post after so I'm not spamming.


Can I join the Chimi club? Also I got EOTH badge in rocket box. :/

----------


## millsfan

> I really hope so, especially if this is the only way they could add any Spectacular Spider-Man characters.


 IT would be cool if Hero Up got the voice actors from iron man armored adventures and put them in the game.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

The trick is not working for me. I can't find any hotspots for me. What are some hotspots people are using?

----------


## Raven

> The trick is not working for me. I can't find any hotspots for me. What are some hotspots people are using?


Asgard, on the platform on the tower to the right of the big tree, also by the star machine to the tree's left

----------


## Carmaicol

> The trick is not working for me. I can't find any hotspots for me. What are some hotspots people are using?


Baxter Building, little roof with an antenna, above the door that gets you to the shuttle.

----------


## censorship

> What are some hotspots people are using?


To finish up, I cycled in Bugle next to the door on the ledge under the pigeon coop until I noticed chimis spawning to the left of the star machine below it. Then for each character I made a run from the coop ledge to the star machine...
- then to the ledge on the first door on the Mysterio building.
- the bus bench to the left of Goblin.
- the ledge on the building south of the bank.
- the area in front of the Sanctorum.
- the bench in the lower left. 
- the two buildings to the right of where the Wheel used to be.
- then the lower right, right of the star tree.

Some heroes only had two chimis; others had more than six, although I don't think anything more than six counted toward my total.

Don't stress out too much about it. It's just a floating fried burrito. 

I'm more curious if they'll allow us to repeat the taco and pirate hat achievements, or if those are going to be one-day Halloween sale items.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Ok thanks guys. I'll try them tomorrow. I just want the sidekick :P.
I'm a taco lover :P Guess that goes for Chimichangas as well.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> To finish up, I cycled in Bugle next to the door on the ledge under the pigeon coop until I noticed chimis spawning to the left of the star machine below it. Then for each character I made a run from the coop ledge to the star machine...
> - then to the ledge on the first door on the Mysterio building.
> - the bus bench to the left of Goblin.
> - the ledge on the building south of the bank.
> - the area in front of the Sanctorum.
> - the bench in the lower left. 
> - the two buildings to the right of where the Wheel used to be.
> - then the lower right, right of the star tree.
> 
> ...


Thanks for listing some DB hotspots. I was going to try the Villainville ones last night, but ever since maintenance, I haven't been able to switch zones. OTL

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Yay, I've won trivia tuesday's Heroic Box and got Taskmaster  :Cool:

----------


## Charles LePage

> Yay, I've won trivia tuesday's Heroic Box and got Taskmaster


Congratulations!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

All I need is 4 more Vibranium Ores and I can finally get Destroyer.
They come out of all crisis missions right?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> All I need is 4 more Vibranium Ores and I can finally get Destroyer.
> They come out of all crisis missions right?


Yeah but you don't get vibranium all the time.  :Frown:

----------


## Raven

> All I need is 4 more Vibranium Ores and I can finally get Destroyer.
> They come out of all crisis missions right?


Send me an invite if you run any crisis missions, I'm working on gathering vibranium too.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Congrats Gardener! Also does anyone know if there will be an update today?

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Yay, I've won trivia tuesday's Heroic Box and got Taskmaster


Congrats Gardener!!

----------


## Guardian2002

> Congrats Gardener! Also does anyone know if there will be an update today?


 Congrats gardener :Big Grin:  Btw even i want an update today and fast! Those mystery boxes in the shop are looking so tempting and i cant wait to open them :EEK!:  I guess i have to blow up my 10k fractals on them if they don't perform an update today(I cant help it i have already blewn 20k this week and i have 10k left)I have all the possible super rare sidekicks,badges and heroes.


If just removing the early access and new tag from the sidekicks is an update, I am going back to WWE2K14

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Send me an invite if you run any crisis missions, I'm working on gathering vibranium too.


Alright, will do.
I'll most likely be doing any if I'm not collecting tacos or chimichangas.

----------


## sorceressprotector1

> Yay, I've won trivia tuesday's Heroic Box and got Taskmaster


congrats! I saw when they announced your squad name in the winners. And... I think that Taskmaster is a good hero  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raven

> Congrats gardener Btw even i want an update today and fast! Those mystery boxes in the shop are looking so tempting and i cant wait to open them I guess i have to blow up my 10k fractals on them if they don't perform an update today(I cant help it i have already blewn 20k this week and i have 10k left)I have all the possible super rare sidekicks,badges and heroes.
> If just removing the early access and new tag from the sidekicks is an update, I am going back to WWE2K14


I wouldn't be surprised if we don't get an update this week due to the work put into fixing the crashing bug instead.

----------


## sorceressprotector1

> I wouldn't be surprised if we don't get an update this week due to the work put into fixing the crashing bug instead.


Yes, they need fix the problem, I still have it.  :Frown:

----------


## PhantCowboy

Update in 15 minutes!!!

----------


## Charles LePage

> Update in 15 minutes!!!


Snack-Man always comes through when you need him the most.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

I feel snacks just took over SHSO and Brevik is only in MH.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Yes, they need fix the problem, I still have it.


Sorceress you need to travel to Baxter right away when you log in.
Then change the graphics to "Beautiful" (per snacks).
It will log you back in and you should be good to go.

----------


## millsfan

> I feel snacks just took over SHSO and Brevik is only in MH.


I dont like how Brevik ignores Hero Up a lot I see him enjoying MH a lot.  I hope he knows some only play Hero Up; I like hero up because of the art style and just the type of game it is.  I hope Dormammu Comes out for halloween only

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## MaskedTraveler

According to the Facebook page, they ARE fixing the crash issues. So hopefully everything will be back to normal once the game comes back up.

----------


## millsfan

I wonder if DOrmmamu is going to come out

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

For the scared achievement, where exactly do you need to go for the scared of heights one? I just can't seem to find the right spot for it.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Swashbuckling Nightcrawler for 500 gold/5000 fractals.

Use your scared emote on top of the Daily Bugle.

----------


## millsfan

Swashbuckling Nightcrawler is so new and awesome.  He is really great.  Deadpool and Dormammu will be good

----------


## bpkhant2008

> Swashbuckling Nightcrawler is so new and awesome.  He is really great.  Deadpool and Dormammu will be good


I got him too but kinda felt cheated. Instead of creating a new characters, recycling old heros with new skins/suits.

----------


## millsfan

> I got him too but kinda felt cheated. Instead of creating a new characters, recycling old heros with new skins/suits.


They make new heroes all the time you have to give them a break.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Swashbuckling Nightcrawler is so new and awesome.  He is really great.  Deadpool and Dormammu will be good


So Dormammu has been confirmed?

Also, isn't "The Lycanthropic" a weird choice for a title?

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

I'm having problems downloading this new update: downloaded new files, and it is stuck at 99% for most of the areas....

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Monster Mash Crisis Survival 5XXXX Event!
The First 5 Players who match the mystery score of 5XXXX will win the new Nightcrawler.
Event ends the 19th.

I could barely do the regular version, I don't know about this version..

----------


## millsfan

> So Dormammu has been confirmed?
> 
> Also, isn't "The Lycanthropic" a weird choice for a title?


No but I've been wanting him for around 2 years and I posted a couple pages back asking eric if he could be in this halloween for HERO UPS 3RD HALLOWEEN!  I feel this halloween is a big deal, and seeing dormammu, deapool, nightcrawler on the loading makes me feel dormammu should be the big character this halloween.  I think 2 characters is already really good but heh I don't know it's up to the developers if they can take that on (since they didn't work on Dormammu at all it would be really late to start working on him

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

The new Nightcrawler is very very fast!!!

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Thanks for the "congrats" everyone!! Can't wait to play with the new Nightcrawler.

----------


## bpkhant2008

Hi all, I am trying to get some vibranium. Which crisis mission is (relatively) easy to play solo? I played with team and got various cubes but no vibranium yet.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

My personal choice is Unfriendly Neighborhood Spider-Men Crisis.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> I'm having problems downloading this new update: downloaded new files, and it is stuck at 99% for most of the areas....


Having the same problem.... seems like my game was choking on the file: 969BEBF83C65C1B1362017F8 -- don't know where this file is... it keeps having to download and verify.  

I just deleted some of my cache and am re-downloading the game files.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> Having the same problem.... seems like my game was choking on the file: 969BEBF83C65C1B1362017F8 -- don't know where this file is... it keeps having to download and verify.  
> 
> I just deleted some of my cache and am re-downloading the game files.


... and still not working... cleared out everything and re-downloading everything right now.... *sigh*

----------


## bpkhant2008

> My personal choice is Unfriendly Neighborhood Spider-Men Crisis.


Thanks, gonna try that

----------


## Carmaicol

> Monster Mash Crisis Survival 5XXXX Event!
> The First 5 Players who match the mystery score of 5XXXX will win the new Nightcrawler.
> Event ends the 19th.
> 
> I could barely do the regular version, I don't know about this version..


With 50k you barely reach gold, I tried with Superior+Yesterday's Chimichanga and before I noticed I was above 50 and I finish with 69k. It's doable but Nightcrawler is only 5000 fractals.

I wonder if the new Deadpool will be Agent only.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> Having the same problem.... seems like my game was choking on the file: 969BEBF83C65C1B1362017F8 -- don't know where this file is... it keeps having to download and verify.  
> 
> I just deleted some of my cache and am re-downloading the game files.


Anyone else having the same problem?  My game seems to choke on the file-name above when I download/verify the files... and I cannot do Card Games, Visit my HQ, or Travel to other zones.... even after re-downloading a clean set of files from Heroup.com.  

Does not make any sense that no one else seems to be having this issue *again*.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Anyone else having the same problem?  My game seems to choke on the file-name above when I download/verify the files... and I cannot do Card Games, Visit my HQ, or Travel to other zones.... even after re-downloading a clean set of files from Heroup.com.  
> 
> Does not make any sense that no one else seems to be having this issue *again*.


I think Hqs have been broken for months...or at least they have been for me not that I use them much there just boring Imo.

----------


## Raven

> Hi all, I am trying to get some vibranium. Which crisis mission is (relatively) easy to play solo? I played with team and got various cubes but no vibranium yet.


Time to take AIM survival crisis is easy and fast

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Having the same problem.... seems like my game was choking on the file: 969BEBF83C65C1B1362017F8 -- don't know where this file is... it keeps having to download and verify.  
> 
> I just deleted some of my cache and am re-downloading the game files.





> ... and still not working... cleared out everything and re-downloading everything right now.... *sigh*


This happened to me, too. I had to clear all of my browsers caches (Firefox, Chrome, and IE) then I re-downloaded the "choke" file. It did take me three tries, though...

----------


## roneers

Do you guys think the progress of the halloween missions will stay saved when the time you can do them is over?
'cause I really hope so, I have not enough time to be able to complete them all before halloween.
(though I did save 4000 fractals for frankenstein + sidekick)

----------


## bpkhant2008

> Time to take AIM survival crisis is easy and fast


Thanks, I will try that. 
Unfriendly neighborhood spidey is tough. I died repeatedly so I gave up on that for solo at least for now. 
Next, I tried Symbi-Oh-No crisis and I finished without dying but only got gold. Grrr.. may be I used too many hero up. ( I was using Captain America Stealth Suit)
Gonna try that again and also Time to take AIM.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Thanks, I will try that. 
> Unfriendly neighborhood spidey is tough. I died repeatedly so I gave up on that for solo at least for now. 
> Next, I tried Symbi-Oh-No crisis and I finished without dying but only got gold. Grrr.. may be I used too many hero up. ( I was using Captain America Stealth Suit)
> Gonna try that again and also Time to take AIM.


There is nothing wrong in use too many times the Hero Up, what you have to make sure is keep the combo x3, but Time to Take AIM Crisis or any other Survivor Crisis is probably the fastest way

----------


## Myst Sparrow

Seems like it takes me forever to find the Chimichangas. Is anyone else having problems? 
The spot that I was using does not even give me a single one anymore.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I get more luck with Chimichangas while Mega Collecting than looking/cycling for them...

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> I get more luck with Chimichangas while Mega Collecting than looking/cycling for them...


I do a mega collect and nothing, so i go to the next world and run around, nothing. It is usually the last world  I go to that i find it and that is on
a mega collect.

----------


## PhantCowboy

The ice chest in Villanville doesn.t work for me anymore.

----------


## Ace

So I just realized that if someone pokes impy and you're close by you also get the poke added to your impy pokes score as well, weird. 

Also pertaining to the collecting of chimis. This is what I do to get more than one. First mega collect chimis for at least 4 heroes that have chimis in the exact same location eg. in front of the ice box or above the doom statue or in front of the big eye ball (find 4 heroes in your squad with chimis in the exact location and then mega collect them one after the other).  Then after I do that for some reason after I switch to other heroes their chimis suddenly start to pop up in the exact same location as the first 4 heroes (not all my heores but most of them). From that point on when I mega collect I get like 3-4 chimis from each mega collect. (used to be more though). But the chimis lower the no. of tacos you get though. eg. if you get 4 chimis, you'll get only 6 tacos.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> So I just realized that if someone pokes impy and you're close by you also get the poke added to your impy pokes score as well, weird.


So that's why I keep getting Impy's laugh and my poke score rises.



> …But the chimis lower the no. of tacos you get though. eg. if you get 4 chimis, you'll get only 6 tacos.


That's a most useful tip, and since I have 1900 tacos I soon won't have to worry about my taco count and can focus on the chimis.

----------


## bpkhant2008

I hope developers are looking into improving the friends list. Currently, I can't see what my "friends" squad levels are, when was their last logged in etc. I don't even know some squads are still playing.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> There is nothing wrong in use too many times the Hero Up, what you have to make sure is keep the combo x3, but Time to Take AIM Crisis or any other Survivor Crisis is probably the fastest way


Thanks for the tip. Will try that. 6 different cubes and 3 titles later, hopefully I can get some vibranium from solo crisis.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> i hope developers are looking into improving the friends list. Currently, i can't see what my "friends" squad levels are, when was their last logged in etc. I don't even know some squads are still playing.


*Brilliant idea!!!!!*

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Monster Mash Crisis Survival 5XXXX Event!
> The First 5 Players who match the mystery score of 5XXXX will win the new Nightcrawler.
> Event ends the 19th.
> 
> I could barely do the regular version, I don't know about this version..


Seems like there has been a change. The event is now ends on the 20th and the prize is Pirate Deadpool!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I  discovered that if you miss a taco or two in mega- or manual collect, if you switch then return to the first zone, they will appear in the chimi hotspots. For the Baxter Plaza I discovered four: in front of the phone booth, in front of the street-level door to the rocket launcher, near the star machine between the Baxter Building and Johnny's Dance Club, and the roof of the store.

----------


## Arnier

Hi, I have a question about Halloween challenge. There is one challenge which says that I have to change my heroes into franknstein, than release frankenstein sidekick and than put a frankenstein mask.does the 'change heroes into frankenstein' means taht I have to buy a Frankenstein Hero, or does means anything else? thanks

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Yup, you must have Frankie in your squad.

----------


## Carmaicol

> Hi, I have a question about Halloween challenge. There is one challenge which says that I have to change my heroes into franknstein, than release frankenstein sidekick and than put a frankenstein mask.does the 'change heroes into frankenstein' means taht I have to buy a Frankenstein Hero, or does means anything else? thanks


You need to buy Frankenstein and the Mini Frankenstein Sidekick if you don't have them, and put on the mask.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Thx a ton Chrome your trick worked  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ace

> Thx a ton Chrome your trick worked


No problem man, glad I could help.

----------


## Adventuring Amalgam

Hey guys.

You may remember me as Adventuring Invincible Saber, the dude who forgot about a game and probably ruined your whole event. But I think I might be back. I'll try to get in a game on time, it just didn't work out as my partner and I lived in completely overlapping time zones. But enough making excuses for myself. It _was_ my fault, and I hope I'll do better.

So, I have just gotten back into SHSO, and while my previous main, Guardian, is cool and all, I'm kinda hankering for some new character action. I want characters who have mostly ranged (but some melee) attacks, are not too hard to buy or too laggy, and preferably have some cool abilities in the overworld, like racing or web-slinging. And just so you know, here are some of my previous mains:

GuardianWonder ManVisionAstonishing CyclopsCaptain Marvel

So try and pick something like those people.

----------


## Charles LePage

Just played Deadpool's Scare-Tacular Adventure:

Capture.jpg

----------


## Ace

> Just played Deadpool's Scare-Tacular Adventure:
> 
> Capture.jpg


I had a go at it myself after I read Roaming's post about it this morning. It's pretty quick for a crisis.

----------


## TheDestroyer

where is the sanctum Santorum ?

----------


## DominoK

Daily Bugle, left side of map.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I had a go at it myself after I read Roaming's post about it this morning. It's pretty quick for a crisis.


How do you get that mission?

----------


## cpinheir

I just tried playing a couple different missions as Destroyer, my combos aren't doing any damage at all. Did they break Destroyer with the last update? The other heroes I've played as recently are working fine.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> How do you get that mission?


Achievements Dormammu




> I just tried playing a couple different missions as Destroyer, my combos aren't doing any damage at all. Did they break Destroyer with the last update? The other heroes I've played as recently are working fine.


He was broken even before the last update

----------


## Ace

> How do you get that mission?


In your achievements, the mission section. Look in Dormammu's list.

----------


## Ace

> How do you get that mission?


In your achievements, the mission section. Look in Dormammu's list.

Sorry for the double post, my laptop froze for some odd reason.

----------


## DominoK

*A few questions:*

*1.)* How do I use my signature, it appears to be locked from use. It doesn't appear in MySettings.

*2.)* When does the Halloween event officially end, November 1st?

*3.)* Does the mission, When Titans Clash award a title at Adamantium ranking? It seems that when they started releasing survival misssions, they awarded a title for each, but when I just finally got an Adamantium rating on this mission, it didn't award me a title. Is it awarded on the Survival or Survival Crisis edition?

Thank you!!!

----------


## cpinheir

> *A few questions:*
> *3.)* Does the mission, When Titans Clash award a title at Adamantium ranking? It seems that when they started releasing survival misssions, they awarded a title for each, but when I just finally got an Adamantium rating on this mission, it didn't award me a title. Is it awarded on the Survival or Survival Crisis edition?
> 
> Thank you!!!


I believe the title awarded on adamantium is 'The Nemesis'

----------


## sylvestro1299

Yay a new card that isnt in the wiki!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Achievements Dormammu
> 
> 
> 
> He was broken even before the last update


Thanks, I'll try when I get home.




> In your achievements, the mission section. Look in Dormammu's list.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

how do you play the mission?

----------


## Carmaicol

> how do you play the mission?


Achievements>Missions>Dormammu>Deadpool's Scare-Tacular Adventure.

I played the Crisis version with Sandman, died 3 times, still get Adamantium.

Baron, did I get closer to your Achievements? I have...17200. I'm trying to close the gap between us to less than 2000 points.

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

> Achievements>Missions>Dormammu>Deadpool's Scare-Tacular Adventure.
> 
> I played the Crisis version with Sandman, died 3 times, still get Adamantium.
> 
> Baron, did I get closer to your Achievements? I have...17200. I'm trying to close the gap between us to less than 2000 points.


I apologize if I'm being a moron here, but I still can't figure out how to play that mission?  I see the achievements listed...but I can't seem to figure out how to play that mission...???

----------


## general miner baron

I'm at 19495 right now.  It's getting harder to get my achievement score up.

----------


## Carmaicol

> I apologize if I'm being a moron here, but I still can't figure out how to play that mission?  I see the achievements listed...but I can't seem to figure out how to play that mission...???


Look for the achievement for "adamantium with X unique heroes" and the little magnifying glass. Choose one from the list.



> I'm at 19495 right now.  It's getting harder to get my achievement score up.


I'm working on a list of 50 heroes for the "10 missions achievement", that's basically my week's schedule. I only have 2 with 25+ missions.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> Look for the achievement for "adamantium with X unique heroes" and the little magnifying glass. Choose one from the list.
> 
> I'm working on a list of 50 heroes for the "10 missions achievement", that's basically my week's schedule. I only have 2 with 25+ missions.


Hi, on that mission, after fighting Dracula where blade came and helped, I can't go anywhere and got stuck. Not sure what happened in there. Is that game error or am I supposed to do something?

----------


## bpkhant2008

> Hi, on that mission, after fighting Dracula where blade came and helped, I can't go anywhere and got stuck. Not sure what happened in there. Is that game error or am I supposed to do something?


Nevermind. Got it figured out. The first time was some kind of game error. Seems like 10 fractals and adamantium is sure thing for that mission. I died like 5 times and still come out as Adamantium. Not sure I still want to go for 10 fractals with different heros.

----------


## TheDestroyer

please please what is the fastest mission to get fractals im desperate i am trying to get the rocket raccoon and ive already open the box about 12 times i need more fractals

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> please please what is the fastest mission to get fractals im desperate i am trying to get the rocket raccoon and ive already open the box about 12 times i need more fractals


Someone mentioned it a few pages back, but I can't remember exactly.
I think one were Juggernaut. There was like two more.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Someone mentioned it a few pages back, but I can't remember exactly.
> I think one were Juggernaut. There was like two more.


Full length regular missions to do that are quick and easy are Enchantress, Juggernaught, and Inhalation IMO. I average 5.5-7mins with speedboosts and a sidekick.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Has anyone posted the newsletter yet?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Just passed 2000!

----------


## King Blade Wolf

Is anyone getting close on this?  It feel like's I've been playing a lot more lately, and I'm just over 100 chimichangas.  I don't see getting to 500 in the next 12 days.
How is everyone else doing?
Not even sure why I should want "yesterday's chimichanga"?

----------


## Ace

> Is anyone getting close on this?  It feel like's I've been playing a lot more lately, and I'm just over 100 chimichangas.  I don't see getting to 500 in the next 12 days.
> How is everyone else doing?
> Not even sure why I should want "yesterday's chimichanga"?


I completed it just a little while ago. There's a little trick I use to get more than one from each mega collect. I posted it on page 462.

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

> Is anyone getting close on this?  It feel like's I've been playing a lot more lately, and I'm just over 100 chimichangas.  I don't see getting to 500 in the next 12 days.
> How is everyone else doing?
> Not even sure why I should want "yesterday's chimichanga"?


I just finished it as well, and still have 250 tacos to collect!  A few things I'd like to add to previous discussions...

1. Villainville is the easiest place, and unless you're short on characters, try to avoid using the flying ones...the chimis tend to be in areas that are not so obvious.
2. Hot spots change, but chimis generally appear where tacos do, as well.  Find the hot spots to cut down your time!
3. Make sure you're collecting in between mega-collects...so make sure you have a sidekick that will mega-collect (Giganto, FFF, etc).  I prefer to use mega-collect with my flying characters for reasons stated above (chimis tend to be outside of normal scope).
4. The longer you do it, it _feels like_ it gets easier...as in, exponentially.  I can't prove that, but that's just how it felt.  If I start with my first hero, I'm lucky to get 1.  By the time I get to my 10th character collecting, I usually get two.  And the further I delve into my roster, it seems like I get 4 or more per hero.  And if you collect 2 chimis, there'll only be 8 tacos, 3 chimis and 7 tacos, and so on...
5. You have to do it on the SAME LOG-IN session, or else it seemingly resets to being lucky to get 1 chimi per hero.
6. Lastly, use a speed boost!!!  You'll get this all done a ton faster.

Good luck!

----------


## Carmaicol

> Has anyone posted the newsletter yet?


There's nothing noteworthy in it: LINK




> Not even sure why I should want "yesterday's chimichanga"?


Is a great sidekick, it gives you 2 health boost+2 energy boost+1 strenght boost and a ridiculous swarm of chimichangas that hits your enemy for 2. I find it better than FFF in misions.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> please please what is the fastest mission to get fractals im desperate i am trying to get the rocket raccoon and ive already open the box about 12 times i need more fractals


I will go with something that your hero can handle without dying.
All for Juggernut and Symbi-on-no are quick.
Freezer Burns will take longer on boss since it has 2 bosses.
Mo-dok mo-problems is good too if you have good pet to finish the boss faster ( like EOTE spider pet or superior spider pet etc.)

Good luck.

----------


## Ace

> Is a great sidekick, it gives you 2 health boost+2 energy boost+1 strenght boost and a ridiculous swarm of chimichangas that hits your enemy for 2. I find it better than FFF in misions.


As Carmaicol stated, it's really efficient.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I just finished it as well, and still have 250 tacos to collect!  A few things I'd like to add to previous discussions...


I was finally able to do this trick and got more than 100 chimis before Unity crashed.



> 1. Villainville is the easiest place, and unless you're short on characters, try to avoid using the flying ones...the chimis tend to be in areas that are not so obvious.


I used Baxter Plaza last night. I started out waiting in front of FFF's right (left on the screen) foot, and then moved to the leftmost corner of the Baxter Building's second floor, just below Sue's invisibility chamber.



> 2. Hot spots change, but chimis generally appear where tacos do, as well.  Find the hot spots to cut down your time!
> 3. Make sure you're collecting in between mega-collects...so make sure you have a sidekick that will mega-collect (Giganto, FFF, etc).  I prefer to use mega-collect with my flying characters for reasons stated above (chimis tend to be outside of normal scope).


I found the Baxter's hot spots (such as in front of the toxic spill) as I ran around using double-jump and super-jump characters at first to make it even faster to jump on top of the tram entrances and the other buildings to manually collect, and likewise I megacollect for flyers.



> 4. The longer you do it, it _feels like_ it gets easier...as in, exponentially.  I can't prove that, but that's just how it felt.  If I start with my first hero, I'm lucky to get 1.  By the time I get to my 10th character collecting, I usually get two.  And the further I delve into my roster, it seems like I get 4 or more per hero.  And if you collect 2 chimis, there'll only be 8 tacos, 3 chimis and 7 tacos, and so on...


I got four per character, I turn on tracking the chimi achievement to monitor the count onscreen.



> 6. Lastly, use a speed boost!!!  You'll get this all done a ton faster.


Agreed! Plus it adds to your potions achievements.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

I saw Ray switching characters today, he was right below Sue's invisibility chamber. I didn't know what you were doing and didn't want to interrupt so I just went on with my business.

----------


## PhantCowboy

I got it around 4:15 Est but I don't have the Gold badge yet because I don't have any Flames

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I saw Ray switching characters today, he was right below Sue's invisibility chamber. I didn't know what you were doing and didn't want to interrupt so I just went on with my business.


Saw you too and some other CBRers. I actually got a Juggernaut mission invite from The Tyrannical Mason so I thought why not and interrupted my collecting and had a swordsman/woman team-up as Gamora (Mason as Blade). Chimi collecting was unaffected when I returned to the Baxter.

----------


## DominoK

Anyone know why I don't have the option to create a signature? Thanks!

----------


## bpkhant2008

Is Monster Smash Crisis event still on? If not, what is the winning 5xxxx score?

----------


## Raven

> Anyone know why I don't have the option to create a signature? Thanks!


You don't have enough posts yet.

----------


## corvetterules

Has anybody gotten Swashbuckling Nightcrawler yet? I heard he's even more mobile than Silver Centurion concerning his basic combo, and I wanted to get a confirmed reply from an actual owner of both. Thank you ^^

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

*BEST. WEEKEND. EVER.*

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I've been so busy I haven't been on...
I believe the 5XXXX event ends today.

----------


## Raven

> Has anybody gotten Swashbuckling Nightcrawler yet? I heard he's even more mobile than Silver Centurion concerning his basic combo, and I wanted to get a confirmed reply from an actual owner of both. Thank you ^^


Yes, he runs around like a blue-arsed fly.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Saw the link posted, posting this for archival purposes:

----------


## corvetterules

> Saw the link posted, posting this for archival purposes:


 For some reason I can't take Gaz seriously with contests with such a small amount of winners for 500 fractals

----------


## bpkhant2008

Some of you might already know this. But if you want to idle for awhile, idle your hero near the impy's hotspots. If somebody poke impy, you get the count and with mega collect if your hero already has golden fractal, you will get 80 fractals (after 5 impy pokes for agents.)

Some good impy's hotspot are Asgard near the statues, left or right. Near the cars in Villanville. Near waterfountain in Baxter Plaza. Hope this helps to some.

----------


## Carmaicol

> I've been so busy I haven't been on...
> I believe the 5XXXX event ends today.


I'm taking a break on weekends from the game, well, sundays at least, so I only did one score for the event: 54400. I saw no point of playing just to reach gold and you have to get the exact score, not the closest. I'll try the next event.

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## CenturianSpy

> For some reason I can't take Gaz seriously with contests with such a small amount of winners for 500 fractals


I think it's a nice little contest to keep reading the e-mail. Gaz holds MANY other contests through out the year.

I think what is more odd, what Alejandro (Carmaicol) showed me, is that Gaz hasn't fixed the "Editon" to "Edition"

----------


## Spider-Prime

Finally have time to play again, I got all of the tacos done, but I need the chimis done, is there a faster way of finding them, like with a pet with attract power or anything like that? I know Mega Collect works, I got up to 150 so far. But some zones, I just can't seem to find them, like they are hidden in a wall or something and when does this event end?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Finally have time to play again, I got all of the tacos done, but I need the chimis done, is there a faster way of finding them, like with a pet with attract power or anything like that? I know Mega Collect works, I got up to 150 so far. But some zones, I just can't seem to find them, like they are hidden in a wall or something and when does this event end?


The trick is to find ONE and then keep cycling through *ALL* your heroes over and over again (or just 20 of them) the chimi will keep spawning. Sometimes you get lucky and 2-6 will spawn in the zone when you use this technique.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

I agree, do the legwork to find a chimichanga spawn point and make sure to collect it at that spot for a few heroes. Then just cycle between those heroes as the chimichanga will keep respawning.

----------


## Raven

> The trick is to find ONE and then keep cycling through *ALL* your heroes over and over again (or just 20 of them) the chimi will keep spawning. Sometimes you get lucky and 2-6 will spawn in the zone when you use this technique.





> I agree, do the legwork to find a chimichanga spawn point and make sure to collect it at that spot for a few heroes. Then just cycle between those heroes as the chimichanga will keep respawning.


You don't even need to cycle through all your heroes, you can cycle back and forth between 2 heroes that are spawning at that spot, the chimichanga will re-appear every time.

----------


## DominoK

Are the _Crisis Survival_ or just the regular _Survival_ missions the ones that award a title if you get Adamantium?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I agree, do the legwork to find a chimichanga spawn point and make sure to collect it at that spot for a few heroes. Then just cycle between those heroes as the chimichanga will keep respawning.





> You don't even need to cycle through all your heroes, you can cycle back and forth between 2 heroes that are spawning at that spot, the chimichanga will re-appear every time.


Yes, I did that too last night until Unity crashed.



> Are the _Crisis Survival_ or just the regular _Survival_ missions the ones that award a title if you get Adamantium?


The non-survival crisis missions award cubes. The survival crisis missions award titles for the first adamantium win.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> Are the _Crisis Survival_ or just the regular _Survival_ missions the ones that award a title if you get Adamantium?


Crisis Survivals only

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

Is the game acting up again?  Just had to submit a ticket because I can't earn two of the action achievements in the Daily Bugle (greeting on the radio tower, dancing on the star stage), and now I see the Deadpool crisis is gone?  Weird...

----------


## Spider-Prime

> The trick is to find ONE and then keep cycling through *ALL* your heroes over and over again (or just 20 of them) the chimi will keep spawning. Sometimes you get lucky and 2-6 will spawn in the zone when you use this technique.





> I agree, do the legwork to find a chimichanga spawn point and make sure to collect it at that spot for a few heroes. Then just cycle between those heroes as the chimichanga will keep respawning.





> You don't even need to cycle through all your heroes, you can cycle back and forth between 2 heroes that are spawning at that spot, the chimichanga will re-appear every time.


ahhh cool, did not realized it worked like that, I thought it was like the golden fractals and only one spawned per hero.


Thanks for the advice.

edit, works! I thought it would appear in the same spot, but it didn't, till I did a mega collect and I got 6 from it.

----------


## corvetterules

> ahhh cool, did not realized it worked like that, I thought it was like the golden fractals and only one spawned per hero.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> edit, works! I thought it would appear in the same spot, but it didn't, till I did a mega collect and I got 6 from it.


Just make sure you're patient when exploiting this glitch, because you'll basically have to switch between heroes 500 times (or 250, if you found a chimichanga in the same place as the other hero)

Also note that refreshing the game will reset the spawn spots for the chimis, meaning that refreshing and trying to exploit the glitch with the same pair of heroes won't work anymore. Well, unless your luck is simply broken and the chimis spawned in the same places as before refresh.

----------


## Spider-Prime

I got lucky, I was getting 4 chimis in the same spots with 2 heroes,  so I'm almost done. I would have kept doing it, but the game crashed lol

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Thankfully Unity did not crash so I was able to complete the chimi achievement and the Frankenstein achievement as well. I don't wanna look at another taco or chimichanga again!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DominoK

When does the Halloween event end, November 1st?

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Just thought I'd post my mega collect method:

1. Mega-Collect
2. Find Impossible Men
3. Obtain Golden Fractal if not already collected
4. If collected play around with character.

----------


## TheGalaxyLeader

Thanks to the tips I've got the achievement 
Chimichanga.jpg

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Thanks to the tips I've got the achievement 
> Chimichanga.jpg


Congrats Leader

----------


## Ace

> Thanks to the tips I've got the achievement 
> Attachment 11787


Nice work ^_^.

----------


## Ace

I just got 20 golden fractals in a row in daily bugle and was able to complete this. Seems like you get a golden fractal with every mega collect now. Or maybe it just another glitch '-'

----------


## spideyman

> I just got 20 golden fractals in a row in daily bugle and was able to complete this. Seems like you get a golden fractal with every mega collect now. Or maybe it just another glitch '-'


Im soooo far way from completing that.  I guess if you combine my two accounts I would be completed.  Think it may be time to put one account to the back burner.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I just got 20 golden fractals in a row in daily bugle and was able to complete this. Seems like you get a golden fractal with every mega collect now. Or maybe it just another glitch '-'


Congratulations! If you watch the Squad Time Ep. 04 around 6:20 min, Jared talk about this achievement, and congratulate people that already finish it, looks like there will be some kind of special reward for it

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Congratulations! If you watch the Squad Time Ep. 04 around 6:20 min, Jared talk about this achievement, and congratulate people that already finish it, looks like is gonna be some kind of special reward for it


Awesome I completed it the day before the Halloween update  :Big Grin:  and Congrats Chrome.

----------


## DominoK

I just noticed there are two titles of the same name awarded for reaching certain achievements, _The Watchman_. Is this intended or a mess-up?

1.) Squad / Activities / 500 Troublemakers Caught.
2.) Squad / Defeat Villains / 5,000 Villains Defeated.

----------


## spideyman

> I just noticed there are two titles of the same name awarded for reaching certain achievements, _The Watchman_. Is this intended or a mess-up?
> 
> 1.) Squad / Activities / 500 Troublemakers Caught.
> 2.) Squad / Defeat Villains / 5,000 Villains Defeated.


I wondered that myself.

----------


## Carmaicol

> I just noticed there are two titles of the same name awarded for reaching certain achievements, _The Watchman_. Is this intended or a mess-up?
> 
> 1.) Squad / Activities / 500 Troublemakers Caught.
> 2.) Squad / Defeat Villains / 5,000 Villains Defeated.


I believe one is "_The Watchman_" and the other is "_The Watchmen_", I notice them when I was doing the mayhem achievements by city and I saw a _Watchman_ and I thought about how far behind I was. 

True story, I saw a guy with "The Dedicated" title last week, that's the one for 10'000 missions...

----------


## Guardian2002

Some questions-1)Where is Trivia tuesday?
                       2)When are they gonna announce the score is right results?
                       3)Can we get wasp in ultronic box? can we get classic wolverine in beresker box? can we get artic armor ironman in titanium box? can we get emma frost in venomous box?

PS: sorry for spamming

----------


## Guardian2002

Heroup is going down for maintenance!

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Some questions-1)Where is Trivia tuesday?
>                        2)When are they gonna announce the score is right results?
>                        3)Can we get wasp in ultronic box? can we get classic wolverine in beresker box? can we get artic armor ironman in titanium box? can we get emma frost in venomous box?
> 
> PS: sorry for spamming


1) probably busy
2) soon
3) yes but there is no guarentee, check hero up wiki for lists of which hero's are in which box.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Heroup is going down for maintenance!


Game's back online. Just maintenance, so no apparent changes. Hope Gaz does a monster sale with Frankenstein and the others soon.

Edit: Deadpool's mission was removed from the Dormammu achievements.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Game's back online. Just maintenance, so no apparent changes. Hope Gaz does a monster sale with Frankenstein and the others soon.
> 
> Edit: Deadpool's mission was removed from the Dormammu achievements.


I've been hoping for a Frankenstein Sale. I don't want to spend as much because I wasn't planning on buying any heroes.

----------


## TheDestroyer

thanks for the chimichanga glitch  :Smile:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I guess if you combine my two accounts I would be completed.  Think it may be time to put one account to the back burner.


I just finished it for one account, one more to go.

----------


## TheDestroyer

is there a golden fractal glitch or any fractals glitch?
and where is the skeletal fish ?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> is there a golden fractal glitch or any fractals glitch?
> and where is the skeletal fish ?


The skeletal fish are in the Daily Bugle pond.

----------


## corvetterules

I honestly think that if there was a Golden Fractal glitch just like the Chimichanga one, Gazillion would barely get money anymore. People would just farm their butt off for fractals this way instead of actually playing, rendering the membership bonus pretty much useless except for the member only heroes.

----------


## DominoK

Do you think Pirate Deadpool is going to be a Mystery Box, or perhaps one of the X-Force characters?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Do you think Pirate Deadpool is going to be a Mystery Box, or perhaps one of the X-Force characters?


I hope not I was really looking forward to X-Force Deadpool.  :Frown:

----------


## Ace

Just saw Avengers Age of Ultron trailer. The hype train for this movie has no brakes! \^_^/

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Just saw Avengers Age of Ultron trailer. The hype train for this movie has no brakes! \^_^/


Where did you see it?

Edit: NM it's pretty much everywhere.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> just saw avengers age of ultron trailer. The hype train for this movie has no brakes! \^_^/


0________0 wow!!!!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Just tried the trick and got over 100 Chimichangas!
I'm at 174 now :P Almost halfway there :P

----------


## Charles LePage

> Just saw Avengers Age of Ultron trailer. The hype train for this movie has no brakes! \^_^/


Now I'm free: 

Untitled.jpg

----------


## Ace

> Now I'm free: 
> 
> Untitled.jpg


I see what you did there ^_^. I liked how they threw that Pinocchio reference in there.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Now I'm free: 
> 
> Untitled.jpg


You good sir win best post of the day!

----------


## corvetterules

I really wish I could afford Aultron; he's the only villain I'm missing in the whole game at the moment. As for Pirate DP, I personally hope he's boxed; I find buying boxes fun due to the mystery; you never know what you can get. I'm always happy with whatever I get, too, although mostly because I also think about the cards I get and ignore the rare slot potions.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

Classic Wolverine is this week's featured hero in the shop.

----------


## corvetterules

Just got Swashbuckling Nightcrawler. God is he a fast sunuvaMystique. Even more fun than Silver Centurion. *gets back to playing as him*

----------


## Myst Sparrow

Finally finished this!! Woo Hoo!!

Fried Food.jpg

----------


## DominoK

Congrats!!

----------


## corvetterules

Now that we got the Halloween achievements, I'm kept wondering how they'll go about the next Halloween; will they like name it "Halloween - part 2" or something? Or will they simply add more achievements to the already existant "Halloween" achievement tab?

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Congrats!!


Thank You!!  :Smile:

----------


## cpinheir

> Just got Swashbuckling Nightcrawler. God is he a fast sunuvaMystique. Even more fun than Silver Centurion. *gets back to playing as him*


Yeah, he is fun to play....but the voice acting for this character bothers me a little. He is supposed to have a distinctive German accent, and instead he sounds like a half-drunk Brit to me.

----------


## DominoK

Is there an update today, or tomorrow?

----------


## eagle1604

Myst go look on SHSO`s facebook page you won Trivia Tuesday!!!! Congrats !!!!!   :Smile:

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Myst go look on SHSO`s facebook page you won Trivia Tuesday!!!! Congrats !!!!!


I never win, OMG!!

Thank You Snacks!!  :Smile:

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> Just tried the trick and got over 100 Chimichangas!
> I'm at 174 now :P Almost halfway there :P


 I had some pretty good runs with this but for the last two days I haven't had any. Anyone else not getting the glitch engaged?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Just got on and immediately found a chimichanga. Quickly cycles through the heroes and found 4 within like 5 minutes. 
Just the other 2 more heroes need to mega collect and I can do the trick again.

----------


## TheDestroyer

how many opens did it get you to get the rocket raccoon ?

----------


## DominoK

Was there an update this week?

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Just got on and immediately found a chimichanga. Quickly cycles through the heroes and found 4 within like 5 minutes. 
> Just the other 2 more heroes need to mega collect and I can do the trick again.


Great Job!! Don't give up!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> how many opens did it get you to get the rocket raccoon ?


0 for me because I bought the Pre-Sale Pack but for most people it didn't take over 40 tries.

----------


## corvetterules

> how many opens did it get you to get the rocket raccoon ?


That question does not help the asker with anything. The number of boxes it takes always varies. Let me just share this little piece of advice with you though, even considering the fact that it's also got something to do with your own nature. First of all, before you get into boxes, be 100% sure you've gotten everything else you wanted. Secondly, when you get into the mystery of boxes... Well, it may seem hard, but depending on whether you're the kind that likes mystery and gambling, you might not find much of a chore in boxes at all. Either way, the point of this advice is to buy boxes, but not make getting the premium box hero your main goal in the entire game for ANY period of time. Buy boxes passively while farming fractals; you'll forget the notion of how many boxes you've bought so far and literally be blown away by the mystery. Also, always try to be happy with whatever you get in the rare slot, be it a potion or a sidekick. If that just doesn't work for you, remember that somebody up there is predetermining how many boxes it'll take you to get Rocket. Just consider another box as one step closer to that hero.

I know all this might seem hella complicated, but let me tell you this; I have every single box character in the game, and I personally still wish for more and more boxed characters, as opposed to others who hate boxes. And it's not like it took me 2 or 3 boxes for each and every one of them; mostly it took me 15-20 boxes, which, multiplied by 13, the current number of boxed characters, is quite a lot of fractals.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

If I remember correctly, it only took me a few. No more than 10.
---
Also, does the trick on work in Villianville or something? I'm in Baxter Plaza and all the heroes I'm mega collecting with only getting 1 or 2... not 4 or 6...

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Woo-hoo two CBR winners for Trivia Tuesday in a row! Let's keep up the winning streak.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> I never win, OMG!!
> 
> Thank You Snacks!!


Congrats dude, good luck with your hero box!

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Woo-hoo two CBR winners for Trivia Tuesday in a row! Let's keep up the winning streak.


 :Big Grin: 
I Agree, WooHoo!!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Just updated our "Most Wanted" thread with a new list. Hope you like numbers. And words. And pictures.

Edit:

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

Well, I finally have 2000 tacos.  I'm glad that's over.

Unfortunately, I still have fewer than 200 chimis.  I have struggled to find enough chimis even to get the glitch to work.  The couple of times it did work, my game crashed about forty chimis in.  Unless they keep the event up well past Halloween, I don't think I am going to make it to 500.  I simply don't have enough time on my hands.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Congrats Sparrow!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Congrats Sparrow!


Thank you!!  :Smile:

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Well, I finally have 2000 tacos.  I'm glad that's over.
> 
> Unfortunately, I still have fewer than 200 chimis.  I have struggled to find enough Chimi's even to get the glitch to work.  The couple of times it did work, my game crashed about forty chimis in.  Unless they keep the event up well past Halloween, I don't think I am going to make it to 500.  I simply don't have enough time on my hands.


I would go to Baxter, pick my first hero Not sure if you have mini Fin Fang Foom, but I would use the Mega collect where the Big Wheel was. After that I would choose my next hero. Then run around in Baxter. Use a speed potion, as soon as the Hero you are using finds a Chimi, freeze and stay there. Pick your next Hero.and see if that one gets a Chimi, I would pick heroes in the same spot until i would not see results anymore then do it all over again. You have to keep changing heroes and do a Mega collect on the Heroes that already have the Chimi. Some of the Chimi's spawn more then once in the same spot. you just have to cycle through your heroes.
Hope this helps!

----------


## cpinheir

shso is now down for update - est. time 1 -2 hours

----------


## bpkhant2008

Hi all, I have a question about Vibranium Ore.

By following the advice from members here, I played Time To Take A.I.M (Crisis) and got Vibranium Ores for 3 times. I got 2 for 2 times and 1 for another one. And then I stopped getting them even though I got Adamantium.
Is there a limit on getting Vibranium Ore? Do I need to switch heros or is it just luck? 

Thanks.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Hi all, I have a question about Vibranium Ore.
> 
> By following the advice from the members here, I played Time To Take A.I.M (Crisis) and got Vibranium Ores for 3 times. I got 2 for 2 times and 1 for another one. And then I stopped getting them even though I got Adamantium.
> Is there a limit on getting Vibranium Ore? Do I need to switch heros or is it just luck? 
> 
> Thanks.


Pretty much just luck, I have the best luck doing the same mission (Time To Take A.I.M) but survival mode, I average getting it almost 50% of the time.

Any guesses on what the update will bring? Pirate Deadpool... Maybe a surprise like Drax? Maybe no update?

----------


## bpkhant2008

> Pretty much just luck, I have the best luck doing the same mission (Time To Take A.I.M) but survival mode, I average getting it almost 50% of the time.
> 
> Any guesses on what the update will bring? Pirate Deadpool... Maybe a surprise like Drax? Maybe no update?


Thanks, I will keep on trying for Crisis Survival then. I think the update might bring Pirate Deadpool.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Thanks, I will keep on trying for Crisis Survival then. I think the update might bring Pirate Deadpool.


I think that's a safe bet if you have seen the facebook status they just posted!

----------


## censorship

Pirate Deadpool winners:


1. Infuriating Glider Warrior
2. Phantasmal Cowboy Musician
3. Kingdom The Builder
4. Super Bard Fungus
5. Catching Punishing Penguin

----------


## Raven

> I think that's a safe bet if you have seen the facebook status they just posted!


That's not Captain Morgan? Disappointing.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> That's not Captain Morgan? Disappointing.


Haha awesome.

Games back up

----------


## Charles LePage

> Games back up


What's different?  What's new?

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> What's different?  What's new?


X-Force 1 week pre-sale and Pirate Deadpool are in the store.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> X-Force 1 week pre-sale and Pirate Deadpool are in the store.


How much is the pre sale pack

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

1500 gold for the 3, also Pirate Deadpool is the most expensive hero yet.

I have membership so it says 1440 and PDP was like 5450 or something so that must be 6k for non-members.

----------


## Guardian2002

Can you send a pic?

----------


## CenturianSpy

Doing a pirate jig with Dogpool and Bob!

----------


## Myst Sparrow

Well so I opened up my Heroic Box, and got this!

no hero.jpg

SNACKS!! What happen to my Hero!!
Do I not get one?

----------


## Guardian2002

Is he worth it?

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Can you send a pic?




PDP just brought my squad level up to 4030!!!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> 1500 gold for the 3, also Pirate Deadpool is the most expensive hero yet.
> 
> I have membership so it says 1440 and PDP was like 5450 or something so that must be 6k for non-members.


I saw that I was pretty mad but I bought him anyway. Plus the pre-sale is nearly drained my gold. I'll have to get a gold pack soon.

----------


## Guardian2002

> PDP just brought my squad level up to 4030!!!


.     Congo! And what!! Pirate deadpool can webswing?

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Well so I opened up my Heroic Box, and got this!
> 
> no hero.jpg
> 
> SNACKS!! What happen to my Hero!!
> Do I not get one?


Same thing happened to me this week when I bought a sidekick box... Wanted reward myself for getting all Halloween achievements done with the Christmas Crushbot! Instead... I got nothing. Sent a ticket in and they gave me 50 gold... Do you think someone who has every sidekick except one wants 50 gold?  :Frown:  not to sound unappreciative, but that's like 2 auto collects.

----------


## Raven

> .     Congo! And what!! Pirate deadpool can webswing?


I would think that's swinging on a rope like a pirate boarding another ship.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Same thing happened to me this week when I bought a sidekick box... Wanted reward myself for getting all Halloween achievements done with the Christmas Crushbot! Instead... I got nothing. Sent a ticket in and they gave me 50 gold... Do you think someone who has every sidekick except one wants 50 gold?  not to sound unappreciative, but that's like 1 auto collect.


Guess I have to buy Pirate, Dag i was hoping to get him in the box.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Wow I won thats 3 times in a row that a Cbrite has one a facebook contest

----------


## Guardian2002

Happened to me too when i bought a 500 gold package, and got armor boost in  my welcome box! I was really angry and stopedplaying the game for a while. By while i mean 5 hours.<3

----------


## CenturianSpy

Funny HU! Drop them tacos!

----------


## Guardian2002

> Funny HU! Drop them tacos!


I prefer tortilla chips with salsa more

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> ...I was really angry and stoped playing the game for a while. By while i mean 5 hours.<3


Hahaha I know exactly what you mean.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Guess I have to buy Pirate, Dag i was hoping to get him in the box.


Try asking the SHSO snack eating gawd and maybe he will bless you. I wish I did that instead of opening a ticket.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I would think that's swinging on a rope like a pirate boarding another ship.

----------


## Guardian2002

Gallant can you add me to the cbr player directory?
-->

I m Gliding world guardian

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Pirate Deadpool winners:
> 
> 
> 1. Infuriating Glider Warrior
> 2. Phantasmal Cowboy Musician
> 3. Kingdom The Builder
> 4. Super Bard Fungus
> 5. Catching Punishing Penguin


Congrats Musician!!  :Smile:

----------


## bpkhant2008

Why pirate deadpool has jacked-up price? Is he limited edition character or something? Or gaz just trying to recoup the god lost from monster sale?

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

I have to say, I'm feeling underwhelmed with this year's Halloween offerings. Despite my love for Deadpool, I'm so over reskins in this game. 

2014 has been pretty disappointing in the character selection with the only bright spots being the villains and GOTG. Unless we get Man-Thing next week, this year will end up feeling like such a bust. 

I really hope we don't end the year with X-Force and a bunch of Spiderverse Spider-Men/Women.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I have to say, I'm feeling underwhelmed with this year's Halloween offerings. Despite my love for Deadpool, I'm so over reskins in this game.


With the addition of the Halloween Achievements, this Halloween by far surpasses the previous ones. I agree the choice of characters could have been better *IF* "better" means "spookier" or "more monster-like" (Man-Thing, Jacko-Lantern, Zombie and Dr. Druid).




> 2014 has been pretty disappointing in the character selection with the only bright spots being the villains and GOTG. Unless we get Man-Thing next week, this year will end up feeling like such a bust.


You didn't like the three Winter Soldier movie squaddies? or Agent Coulson? or Mr. Fix-It? Also this year gave us the new Achievements. Your view seems a little short-sighted to me. I think it's been a HUGE year in characters and content.




> I really hope we don't end the year with X-Force and a bunch of Spiderverse Spider-Men/Women.


We should get a Spider-Verse Theme...there are some other goodies coming, though.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Even though I knew what to expect from the 2 Marvel movies this year in that we would get the main characters from them, I can't say I was overly clamoring for the Winter Soldier crew, even if it was desperately time for Falcon to get an update in this game.

I'd just rather see new unique characters we haven't gotten in the game like Juggernaut, Man-Thing, Hercules, Dazzler, Jubilee, Ka-Zar than see yet another reskin or a character that is a different take on an established hero.

Even if Deadpool is my favorite character and I've been wanting to hear new voice interactions between him and the newer characters, I'd still rather get someone entirely new than another version of him. I guess it's the toy collector in me that quickly tires of repaints/variants who wants something new.

As for the achievements, they're fun, but my top desires for the game are new unique characters and hopefully a new zone one of these days.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Thanks to the monster sale my non-agent account bought 9 heroes costing me 30k fractals, But the benefits are I won the 100 heroes achievement (104 heroes now), reached 2k squad level, and completed the Halloween achievement. This was a smashing success. For my agent I bought Abomination, Lizard, and the X-Force bundle.

My one tiny complaint is that Gaz didn't add Blackbeard Thing to complete the pirate theme. Ah well.

----------


## Carmaicol

Latest Newsletter: LINK

They fixed the "editon" typo =yeeeh

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

Just played Send in the Clone Bots regular version, and the clone bots are way harder now, they keep knocking me down over and over again, also Super-Sized and Magnetized, the bots needed to be very close to the magnets to work, two of the missions that I thought fast to finish and now took forever

----------


## DominoK

Any clue as to who the next Mystery Box character is going to be?

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Any clue as to who the next Mystery Box character is going to be?


Just a small tip, you might want to shorten your signature a little bit.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Any clue as to who the next Mystery Box character is going to be?


My bet is X-Force Deadpool.

----------


## millsfan

> My bet is X-Force Deadpool.


Thats what I was thinking since he is popular.  I really thought Dormammu would come out for the 3rd Halloween..maybe next time

What's the deal with his head? It looks like a pumpkin

----------


## DominoK

> Just a small tip, you might want to shorten your signature a little bit.


Why do I need to shorten my signature? I see other users that have signatures that take up about the same space.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Why do I need to shorten my signature? I see other users that have signatures that take up about the same space.


Like mine Lol  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

I just experienced an interesting glitch in the card game.  I played the quest where you start with Scarlet Witch's Improbability Field.  The keeper was making every coin flip heads, not just the ones for card special abilities.  Because of this, the power went up EVERY TURN.  Imagine how broken this card could be when combined with other Scarlet Witch cards, or even Herald of Galactus.  Has anyone else had this glitch?

Speaking of Scarlet Witch, I really wish that she would have been part of the Halloween sale.  I know she is not a monster, but as a Witch she still fits the theme.  I have been waiting to buy her for quite some time, and I have not had any luck with the Titanium Boxes.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Why do I need to shorten my signature? I see other users that have signatures that take up about the same space.


Sorry, just a suggestion. Sorry if I offended

----------


## DominoK

> Sorry, just a suggestion. Sorry if I offended ��


I'm not offended. I was just asking in case I was violating a message board rule or something and you were just giving me a heads up.  :Smile:

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I not offended. I was just asking in case I was violating a message board rule or something and you were just giving me a heads up.


Ok, great! One question to everyone about the game, do you think SHSO is getting its deserved number of players or should it have more?

----------


## DominoK

What happened to Feedback Fridays?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Ok, great! One question to everyone about the game, do you think SHSO is getting its deserved number of players or should it have more?


I honestly believe it is the best MMO for people with small children. I also believe that Gaz needs to hurry up and get their secondary payment options in line so our international friends can help burden the cost of this game.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> What happened to Feedback Fridays?


It's been replaced by the "You've Got Questions, We've Got Answers" segment on Squad Time.

----------


## Ace

> I honestly believe it is the best MMO for people with small children. I also believe that Gaz needs to hurry up and get their secondary payment options in line so our international friends can help burden the cost of this game.


Yes, I agree with this totally. I would gladly pay to play the game.

----------


## censorship

Dogpool is cool, but if Pirate Deadpool had danced with Bessie the Hellcow it would have been the best animation EVER.
And eerily timely with the Agents of SHIELD reference to her.
Now we'll just need one more Deadpool variant to have a 'Pool party.

I did the GOTG pre-sale and honestly, I went on autopilot for four weeks and wasn't as excited as when I buy a hero immediately after an update. But of course I'll get them.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> My bet is X-Force Deadpool.


My first thought as well.

If one of the X-Force hero's do end up getting the mystery box treatment it'll most likely be Deadpool, but Wolverine is possible just because a lot of users would want to complete their Wolvie collections. Psylocke is the least likely but maybe they would box her just so they could have one boxed female character, but I think that honour belongs to The Enchantres.

----------


## Carmaicol

> Just played Send in the Clone Bots regular version, and the clone bots are way harder now, they keep knocking me down over and over again, also Super-Sized and Magnetized, the bots needed to be very close to the magnets to work, two of the missions that I thought fast to finish and now took forever


The same thing happens in Attack of the Iron Man. Magneto still the same but every armor is tougher.

----------


## bpkhant2008

Did they change the help center thing recently? I can't seem to submit the ticket and can't login to submit the ticket even though I can play game. That might be the way to reduce the support tickets (i.e. don't let the users submit support tickets).

----------


## bpkhant2008

> My first thought as well.
> 
> If one of the X-Force hero's do end up getting the mystery box treatment it'll most likely be Deadpool, but Wolverine is possible just because a lot of users would want to complete their Wolvie collections. Psylocke is the least likely but maybe they would box her just so they could have one boxed female character, but I think that honour belongs to The Enchantres.


My bet is on X-Force Wolverine.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Did they change the help center thing recently? I can't seem to submit the ticket and can't login to submit the ticket even though I can play game. That might be the way to reduce the support tickets (i.e. don't let the users submit support tickets).


Ah ha! I knew u wasn't the only one!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I've been looking forward to Psylocke, so I'm hoping she is not boxed.
Since a Pirate Deadpool has been released, I think Deadpool is going to be boxed.
For me, it'll be weird to release the same hero twice in a short time frame.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Did they change the help center thing recently? I can't seem to submit the ticket and can't login to submit the ticket even though I can play game. That might be the way to reduce the support tickets (i.e. don't let the users submit support tickets).


I've had that problem in the past, my log-on isn't recognized by tech support so I just repeated it until I got through and sent a ticket.

----------


## corvetterules

Just saw how Pirate DP plays. I'm honestly a tad bit disappointed with the slow start of his basic combo. Everything else seems fine though, especially his HU; right now he's like a SpOck... Well, maybe not, perhaps not as many tacos drop as SpOck bombs. But his HU is still a good one.

----------


## Charles LePage

I'm enjoying the new Deadpool and Nightcrawler.  They're fun.  They're different.   And I'm definitely NOT a big Deadpool fan.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Did they change the Thanos mission? I don't remember those spectral laser villains knocking you down EVERY TIME they connect.... -_____-

----------


## Turbogen

So thrilled I just hit 4000! I never thought I'd get here. For those of you tracking it, what is the new max squad level (and could you mention if you're including the X-Force crew)?

4000.jpg

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I'm enjoying the new Deadpool and Nightcrawler.  They're fun.  They're different.   And I'm definitely NOT a big Deadpool fan.


I agree. I'm all about the esoteric characters!




> So thrilled I just hit 4000! I never thought I'd get here. For those of you tracking it, what is the new max squad level (and could you mention if you're including the X-Force crew)?


Congrats on 4K. I think the new possible total (without X-Force- we don't know their Marvel Lore so it would only be a guess to include them- an educated guess would lead to assuming their lore bonuses to be the same as their current counterparts) is 4111. Charles LePage does a good job of keeping this metric updated in his signature.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Congrats on 4K. I think the new possible total (without X-Force- we don't know their Marvel Lore so it would only be a guess to include them- an educated guess would lead to assuming their lore bonuses to be the same as their current counterparts) is 4111. Charles LePage does a good job of keeping this metric updated in his signature.


Yes, 4111 is the max squad level NOT counting any characters or sidekicks not in the game, because, how can you count something that isn't in the game?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Charles LePage

> So thrilled I just hit 4000! I never thought I'd get here.


Congratulations!

----------


## cpinheir

> Just played Send in the Clone Bots regular version, and the clone bots are way harder now, they keep knocking me down over and over again, also Super-Sized and Magnetized, the bots needed to be very close to the magnets to work, two of the missions that I thought fast to finish and now took forever


I was gonna ask about this....someone invited me to the clone bots crisis mission yesterday, and I hadn't played it in months. I remember it having been challenging, but now it's beyond the pale. As you mentioned, many of the clones are now able to knock you down continuously. I was quite surprised when I encountered the FF clones and never got a chance to get any licks in against them. I'm glad I already got my cubes from all the crisis missions!




> Did they change the Thanos mission? I don't remember those spectral laser villains knocking you down EVERY TIME they connect.... -_____-


Hmm seems like they've adjusted many of the missions to be harder, even the newer missions. 
I wonder if gaz is doing this to make it harder to earn fractals.

One other thing...if the new Nightcrawler and Deadpool are supposed to be part of the Halloween theme, why aren't they included in the XP weekend?

----------


## cpinheir

> I honestly believe it is the best MMO for people with small children. I also believe that Gaz needs to hurry up and get their secondary payment options in line so our international friends can help burden the cost of this game.


Agreed...and I hope once they get more $$$ flowing in, they hire another dev to help out with their backlog of bug fixes:

1) clicking on a hero to enter mission via ACH system still often causes controller problems.
2) destroyer, archangel and beta ray bill are either completely or partially broken. maybe other broke characters also, but these are the ones I've noticed recently.
3) team mission screen has been extremely annoying of late....often I have to try about 4 times before a team mission will actually start....most of the times the screen will either count down to 0 and hang, or never start the countdown at all. 
4) winter cube not being awarded on adamantium for BFTP mission....this has been an issue for months.

Probably other bugs needed to be addressed, but these are the ones that come to mind at the moment.

I hear what many of you are saying about the repaints....I'm not too fond of them either, but I do feel they did a pretty good job with this new Deadpool. His combos and powers are different enough that he's much more fun to play than the original Deadpool.


EDIT: Just played Red Skull mission. The vortexes that suck you in to take you to the different areas in the mission now take a longer time to suck you in. Wish gaz wouldn't have taken the time to 'improve' the missions and rather use the dev time to fix some of the more critical bugs. On the other hand, they did just move into another facility so I ought to cut them some slack this week. But I really hope they spend some more time doing bug fixes soon.

----------


## TheGalaxyLeader

> The same thing happens in Attack of the Iron Man. Magneto still the same but every armor is tougher.


Also in Onslaught Onslaught, the astral enemies now have knockdown attacks. I've also found that in Monster Smash, Werewolf (as a boss) now uses his armor boost, giving it to all the enemies on screen.

----------


## corvetterules

I wish we had gotten a Pirate Nick Fury during the Pirate theme. Or at least a Halloween special Green Goblin. IMO either of these would have made more sense than what we've gotten so far for the Halloween and, respectively, the pirate theme.

----------


## Carmaicol

> Also in Onslaught Onslaught, the astral enemies now have knockdown attacks. I've also found that in Monster Smash, Werewolf (as a boss) now uses his armor boost, giving it to all the enemies on screen.


That's evil.

----------


## King Blade Wolf

> I was finally able to do this trick and got more than 100 chimis before Unity crashed.
> 
> I used Baxter Plaza last night. I started out waiting in front of FFF's right (left on the screen) foot, and then moved to the leftmost corner of the Baxter Building's second floor, just below Sue's invisibility chamber.
> 
> I found the Baxter's hot spots (such as in front of the toxic spill) as I ran around using double-jump and super-jump characters at first to make it even faster to jump on top of the tram entrances and the other buildings to manually collect, and likewise I megacollect for flyers.
> 
> I got four per character, I turn on tracking the chimi achievement to monitor the count onscreen.
> 
> Agreed! Plus it adds to your potions achievements.


Thanks to everyone for the tip, it definitely works.  How stupid was this challenge though?  I work for two weeks trying to do it the right way, and I get 25% of what I need.  Use this trick for 2 days and get the other 75%.  Kind of sucks for everyone not in the forum.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Thanks to everyone for the tip, it definitely works.  How stupid was this challenge though?  I work for two weeks trying to do it the right way, and I get 25% of what I need.  Use this trick for 2 days and get the other 75%.  Kind of sucks for everyone not in the forum.


I posted it on both the Facebook pages (Players and CBR Team), too. The way I figure it, anyone who does a search on it will find it here or on Facebook OR they are in their own community. THIS is the superior community by far, though...

----------


## Raven

> I wish we had gotten a Pirate Nick Fury during the Pirate theme. Or at least a Halloween special Green Goblin. IMO either of these would have made more sense than what we've gotten so far for the Halloween and, respectively, the pirate theme.


I'm pretty happy with the Pirate Deadpool & Swashbuckler Nightcrawler, first we got 2 heroes for halloween, and second we've had monsters for the past couple of years so this was a nice and unexpected change. I'd like a flying Hobgoblin for next year.

----------


## Spider-Prime

I feel so slow, I'm only at level 3300  :Frown:

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I'm only at 1600+ (my signature lies)

----------


## TheDestroyer

who is the the best sidekick in the game ?

----------


## corvetterules

> who is the the best sidekick in the game ?


For zones, Giganto, mini Fin Fang Foom being on the 2nd place.
For missions, mini EotE.

Goes without saying that you need their badges for this rule to apply.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> For zones, Giganto, mini Fin Fang Foom being on the 2nd place.
> For missions, mini EotE.
> 
> Goes without saying that you need their badges for this rule to apply.


For missions I actually prefer Superior Spider-Man sidekick.

----------


## TheDestroyer

thanks i have eote and mini fff  :Smile: 

BTW roaming colossus lion whats your fav survival mission? cause im beating your high score with rocket raccoon 

one more questions what is the best 5000 fractal hero ?

i ask many question because i left the game before the biggest update and everything has change

----------


## corvetterules

> For missions I actually prefer Superior Spider-Man sidekick.


I think that mini SpOck and mini EotE might actually be on a tie; SpOck's Smartbomb has more chances to hit with every bomb while the EotE summon sidekick is a quick damage dealer.

----------


## corvetterules

> thanks i have eote and mini fff 
> 
> BTW roaming colossus lion whats your fav survival mission? cause im beating your high score with rocket raccoon 
> 
> one more questions what is the best 5000 fractal hero ?
> 
> i ask many question because i left the game before the biggest update and everything has change


Not a problem; we don't mind being interrogated :P
Anyways, as for who is the best 5000 fractals hero, EotE. If you want to exclude membership heroes though, the top 3 are Gamora, SpOck and Exo-7, in which case the best choice is up to you. Gamora is very fast with her basic combo and deals good damage with her HU, while Exo-7 and SpOck are a bit slower in their combo, but deal insane damage with their HU. What would you rather have? When you decide on that, you'll know your answer.

----------


## TheDestroyer

i was thinking SpOck or EXo-7 but thanks anyway  :Smile:

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Excuse me for not having this in my mind, but who is SpOck?

----------


## TheDestroyer

Superior Spider-Man

----------


## corvetterules

I've recently been wishing that Gazillion would rework the voices of some older characters such as Invisible Woman or Daredevil. Hearing the same voice for multiple characters really makes them dull for me. And before you even think of saying "Dood, turn your voiec voluem off D:<", the game is more lively with voices than without, so not doin' that.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Excuse me for not having this in my mind, but who is SpOck?


I'll add onto the answer... It's because it's Doc Ock running Peter Parker's body.

----------


## roneers

So, do you guys think the progress on the halloween challenges will be saved?
I sure hope so 'cause I haven't done them all yet and would like to win mini deadpool/chimichanga next year if I can't get them this year

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Excuse me for not having this in my mind, but who is SpOck?


spock.jpg
http://http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spock

----------


## Megatron

I remember in one espisode of squad time, they said PVP would be too hard to balance.  In that case, if they wanted to incorporate PVP, I have a suggestion.  How about instead of making us choose heroes, we chose to battale as minions (e.g. shield agents, hydra agents, crushbots, etc.) in teams of 4 and they tweak the minions just for pvp battles to balance slightly more,, and to add more tactic to the game (e.g. giving certain minions certain boosts.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> BTW roaming colossus lion whats your fav survival mission? cause im beating your high score with rocket raccoon


My fav is Doomsday in Space

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Excuse me for not having this in my mind, but who is SpOck?





> spock.jpg
> http://http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spock


Classic.....

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

Looks like they change all the "playable heroes clones", but I think all the missions that have this type of enemies are already hard, now with all the knockdowns and stuns and buffs it's so annoying, it's not fun anymore, hope it's just a bug and they fix it next update

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Looks like they change all the "playable heroes clones", but I think all the missions that have this type of enemies are already hard, now with all the knockdowns and stuns and buffs it's so annoying, it's not fun anymore, hope it's just a bug and they fix it next update


Remember the harder missions they mentioned in Squad Time, maybe these are the missions without the rewards.

----------


## TheDestroyer

> My fav is Doomsday in Space


Crisses or not ?

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Crisses or not ?


They are both the same the thing

----------


## TheDestroyer

i have just tried to do it and its impossible with the raccoon give me a week and i will beat it

----------


## Carmaicol

> Looks like they change all the "playable heroes clones", but I think all the missions that have this type of enemies are already hard, now with all the knockdowns and stuns and buffs it's so annoying, it's not fun anymore, hope it's just a bug and they fix it next update


You know which mission is REALLY fun now? Creatures of the night Crisis, with Werewolf and Frankenstein giving every enemy speed and armor bonus. Plus, if you get killed twice you get Silver.

Is not impossible, I tried with Rocket+Yesterday's Chimichanga. It must be a better combo.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> You know which mission is REALLY fun now? Creatures of the night Crisis, with Werewolf and Frankenstein giving every enemy speed and armor bonus. Plus, if you get killed twice you get Silver.
> 
> Is not impossible, I tried with Rocket+Yesterday's Chimichanga. It must be a better combo.


 Oh, that is what this is. I was playing monster smash and got armor boost when werewolf came in.

----------


## bpkhant2008

Something happened to Super Charged and Magnetized. The normal mission seems like it is broken. Those big bots are impossible to kill.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Something happened to Super Charged and Magnetized. The normal mission seems like it is broken. Those big bots are impossible to kill.


Still work, but the bots have to be VERY close to the magnet, you can try to push they or wait they slowly walk up there, very annoying

----------


## TheDestroyer

> You know which mission is REALLY fun now? Creatures of the night Crisis, with Werewolf and Frankenstein giving every enemy speed and armor bonus. Plus, if you get killed twice you get Silver.
> 
> Is not impossible, I tried with Rocket+Yesterday's Chimichanga. It must be a better combo.


the start of the mission was fine but when the playable character bots came in i had no chance because i couldn't even stand up

----------


## TheDestroyer

just give me a week and i will beat his high score

----------


## TheDestroyer

whats the most amount of fractals you can get per mission cause saw a video of The Infinite Thanos Crises and it gave him 168 on adamantium but when i got adamantium it gave me 42 fractals !

----------


## bpkhant2008

> whats the most amount of fractals you can get per mission cause saw a video of The Infinite Thanos Crises and it gave him 168 on adamantium but when i got adamantium it gave me 42 fractals !


I think impossible holidays give me like 198 fractals or something for adamantium. Are you a member?

----------


## bpkhant2008

Thanks to all the members who advised me, I finally got enough Vibranium Ore to craft Destroyer and mini FF. ( Only to find out Destroyer is completely broken, but that's another story.)

Anyone want to farm vibranium, I use Time To Take AIM (Crisis) and Strike of Spider Foes (Crisis) solo. For me, the vibranium drop rate is about 50% to 60% for every time I get Adamantium. I ended up about 10 tries each mission to get like 10 vibranium ores.

----------


## TheDestroyer

oh right because of the membership...i forgot about that.... i want to have a membership but i can't purchase anything in my country (Occupied Palestinian Territories) i once changed my proxy to buy gold but i cant do that for membership  :Frown:  please Gazilion    do something about it

----------


## corvetterules

> oh right because of the membership...i forgot about that.... i want to have a membership but i can't purchase anything in my country (Occupied Palestinian Territories) i once changed my proxy to buy gold but i cant do that for membership  please Gazilion    do something about it


For one thing, Gazillion can't do anything about it. It's all about your country's laws, so you just gotta pray your country allows purchases towards Gazillion.

Secondly, the biggest amount of fractals acquirable in a single mission is 54 fractals, but you can only get this many when you get an adamantium rank in a crisis NORMAL mission.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT



----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

sidekick: Yesterdays Chimichanga 

My personal best for high score. FUNNY thing i only tried this because of the last page of comments  :Smile:  Thanks for the ambition!

----------


## TheDestroyer

High Scores.jpg

not to showoff or anything and i'm currently the 6th on the leaderboard, soon ill be first.....Volcanic Lancer Hydra ill add you please accept we should play sometime  :Smile:  But it says you have too many friends

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

I'll add u King Soothing Clock

----------


## Iron Maiden

Hey everyone,  I used to post a bit on the old forum but have been busy.    But this chimichanga thing is super frustrating to me.   Number one,  I think the game itself needs to post some of these tips or otherwise I don't see how the youngsters could even began to compete on the level that you guys do.   I think they should consider the ages of all the customers.   Eric from Gazillion, please take note if you're out there.  

I've read all the tips about the chimichangas but have had no luck.  I just made the rounds of all 4 zone with 2 characters and didn't even see any chimis in any of the hot spots I've seen mentioned.   I've only got 37 so far since they've started this and it has happened where I never find any with some of my characters and thats from scouring the entire zones, sometimes twice.
It's just been a matter of luck with the megacollect.  

Couple of questions.   

When you do get one,  do you just hang around until they "respawn"  (BTW, I've never seen one "spawn") 
Once you do see one spawn to you just stay there for the entire login session??
Is it possible these hotspots you've all found have gone "cold"??

Thanks in advance for any tips.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Hey everyone,  I used to post a bit on the old forum but have been busy.


I know! I see you on the Marvel forum but not here.



> When you do get one,  do you just hang around until they "respawn"  (BTW, I've never seen one "spawn")
> Once you do see one spawn to you just stay there for the entire login session??


They don't actually spawn like troublebots, it's that when you switch heroes the next chimi may actually be in the same place. When that happens switch back and forth between those two heroes and the chimi will keep reappearing in the same spot.



> Is it possible these hotspots you've all found have gone "cold"??


Since I completed the chimi achievement already, I haven't bothered to try the "bug" again, however, I did do a manual collect with one of the new sale monsters in the Baxter and instead of getting 10 tacos and 1 chimi I got 9 tacos and 2 chimis. So sometimes a few tacos are replaced by chimis, but the counter remains 1 chimi.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> When you do get one,  do you just hang around until they "respawn"  (BTW, I've never seen one "spawn") 
> Once you do see one spawn to you just stay there for the entire login session??
> Is it possible these hotspots you've all found have gone "cold"??
> 
> Thanks in advance for any tips.


Welcome back, Iron Maiden!

The trick is once you find a chimi *NOT USING MEGA-COLLECT* you stop near the location and start to cycle through your roster. It is best to just cycle through the top 15 squaddies to see who the chimi respawns for. Then once you find a couple you can just cycle between those few to keep 'earning' chimis. As far as I know the respawning/multiple chimi glitch is still working.

----------


## DasFeuer

Guys, i see you already noticed that some missions become a disaster, like Send in the Clone Bots, DD in space, when clones are just knocking you down and you lay for a long time, losing your health. WTH? Why? Its really no fun anymore, the simple missions like SCB? Even you come with 4 players, it does annoy! I really hope this will be changed in future

----------


## cpinheir

Seems like the 'x out of 75 unique missions' ach is not tracking for pirate deadpool. I played a ton of different missions this weekend with him, finishing on adamantium, and the ach is showing only 1 of 75.

Also, I tried playing Send IN The Clonebots using Hulk, remembering that his P2 used to grant anti-knockdown while active. Sadly,the anti-knockback doessn't seem to work against the clones....I got pummeled pretty hard, especially against Jean Grey who kept turning me into a dancing fool while her buddies whaled on me.

----------


## Iron Maiden

> I know! I see you on the Marvel forum but not here.


Yeah,  sometimes there's just not enough hours in the day!  I've been kind of slow on getting things done since the reboot because I was really annoyed that some of  our achievements were wiped out.   I still haven't reached 2800 yet for the squad level but slowly grinding it out. 




> They don't actually spawn like troublebots, it's that when you switch heroes the next chimi may actually be in the same place. When that happens switch back and forth between those two heroes and the chimi will keep reappearing in the same spot.
> 
> Since I completed the chimi achievement already, I haven't bothered to try the "bug" again, however, I did do a manual collect with one of the new sale monsters in the Baxter and instead of getting 10 tacos and 1 chimi I got 9 tacos and 2 chimis. So sometimes a few tacos are replaced by chimis, but the counter remains 1 chimi.







> Welcome back, Iron Maiden!


Thanks!   I usually get on late so most of you guys are probably done with the game for the day.   





> The trick is once you find a chimi *NOT USING MEGA-COLLECT* you stop near the location and start to cycle through your roster. It is best to just cycle through the top 15 squaddies to see who the chimi respawns for. Then once you find a couple you can just cycle between those few to keep 'earning' chimis. As far as I know the respawning/multiple chimi glitch is still working.


Later when I get time I will try that out.  But yesterday i was searching for about 45 minutes with two different squaddies and nary a chimi showed up when I went to all the zones...sometimes multiple times.  I was just manually collecting at that point after catching up with the posts here.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Thank you CBR team! I never would have gotten to 500 chimichangas without you guys!
Screen Shot 2014-10-27 at 6.35.45 PM.jpg

----------


## Carmaicol

One more to the list of glitches:



God of thunder?, end of stage one. This ice imp doesn't die and the score and character icons are gone. It happened 5 or 6 times in the last three days, at least for me.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> One more to the list of glitches:
> 
> God of thunder?, end of stage one. This ice imp doesn't die and the score and character icons are gone. It happened 5 or 6 times in the last three days, at least for me.


So I'm not the only one who experienced that…

----------


## Iron Maiden

> Thank you CBR team! I never would have gotten to 500 chimichangas without you guys!
> Screen Shot 2014-10-27 at 6.35.45 PM.jpg



I still haven't had any luck with that trick.   (*still kind of p.o'd that you have to use a "cheat" to reach that many )

I found only 3 Chimi's last night after almost an hour and a half.   I found one by the entrance to Doom's secret room.  So I got it then changed to another character.  No new chimi showed up.  Switched to a couple more.  Still nothing.    I found 2 in Daily Bugle, one when I jumped down from the top floor of Mysterio's building.  That one didn't respawn but I could tell since I was jumping at the time what floor it had come from.  Then I found one on the tall building behind the Daily Bugle's arcade.   I switched out again and nothing reappeared.   What am I doing wrong??  Switching squaddies  too slow or too fast?  Not waiting long enough??

----------


## ColderDynamo

I had to make an account to acknowledge the people that posted about the chimichanga glitch. I would not have completed the achievement today without the helpful tips!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> What am I doing wrong??  Switching squaddies  too slow or too fast?  Not waiting long enough??


First thing you want to do is make sure your browser's cache is cleared BEFORE you start farming, this will help the non-scrubbing data to establish a "glitch point". Once you find a chimi collect the chimi and stay close to, but not on top of chimi location. Then cycle to another squaddie and wait until all the items (tokens, fractals etc.- the ones you can see by pressing the "R" key) pop up, this can be judged by the UI graphics on the bottom left finish showing. This will guarantee you let enough time for chimi(s) to respawn. NOTE- not all your squaddies will generate the chimi, the key is to keep cycling.

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## Iron Maiden

> First thing you want to do is make sure your browser's cache is cleared BEFORE you start farming, this will help the non-scrubbing data to establish a "glitch point". Once you find a chimi collect the chimi and stay close to, but not on top of chimi location. Then cycle to another squaddie and wait until all the items (tokens, fractals etc.- the ones you can see by pressing the "R" key) pop up, this can be judged by the UI graphics on the bottom left finish showing. This will guarantee you let enough time for chimi(s) to respawn. NOTE- not all your squaddies will generate the chimi, the key is to keep cycling.


Yeah, I was cycling thru my non-flyers but I guess I might have been going through them too fast.   My anti-virus software usually clears my cache daily but I guess I will make sure a clear it again before playing.   Thanks again!

----------


## CenturianSpy

OK, I finally have done enough legwork to start my new series of lists. "Repaints, Retreads and Rehashes" is an exploration of Marvel characters & designs. Episode 1 is Abomination and is now posted on our "Most Wanted" thread. Give it a look!

----------


## CenturianSpy

So, Impy is hiding in the bench behind the rotating hotdog cart? I guess I'll find something else to do...(instead of spending several minutes trying to find the right spot to click on <mumbles curse words>).

----------


## Carmaicol

Switch to the alley cat. Voilá.

----------


## corvetterules

> So, Impy is hiding in the bench behind the rotating hotdog cart? I guess I'll find something else to do...(instead of spending several minutes trying to find the right spot to click on <mumbles curse words>).


That's why you have a badged green Ockbot.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Switch to the alley cat. Voilá.





> That's why you have a badged green Ockbot.


So what you're saying is that we need to be able to use multiple sidekicks at once, right?  :Cool:  *EDIT:* Gaz could make this a membership benefit!

I hate switching sidekicks...

----------


## MaskedTraveler

You could always do P1, those "selects" Impy now to.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> You could always do P1, those "selects" Impy now to.


Yeah, Nader just told me these work...so far it is sporatic (different AoEs) with the heroes I've used.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

*Shocking News: Storm No More!*

I have decided to replace Storm with Psylocke as my new signature hero. When I maxed Psylocke to level 20, I recalled how I always had more fun using her than Storm. Psylocke has now stepped up. Might be some while to get used to as well :P

----------


## bpkhant2008

The clones and some foes are tougher in missions, I wonder whether there is a plan to increase heros' max level to above 20.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I wonder whether there is a plan to increase heros' max level to above 20.


Yes, Eric said so in a previous Super Hero Squad Time video. Heroes' basic attacks will improve.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> So what you're saying is that we need to be able to use multiple sidekicks at once, right?  *EDIT:* Gaz could make this a membership benefit!
> 
> I hate switching sidekicks...


Shift + 1 = Impy Poke

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Shift + 1 = Impy Poke


I'm late... Question? Who do you guys want to see released for this years Christmas theme?

I want a playable Wendigo and a Christmas Deadpool! (I'm high on Deadpool right now!)

also thought I would post this here because we will probably have tie-ins with the game!

Marvels Cinematic Release Schedule: 
AVENGERS: AGE OF ULTRON - 5/1/15
ANT-MAN - 7/17/15
CAPTAIN AMERICA: CIVIL WAR - 5/6/16
DOCTOR STRANGE - 11/4/16
GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY 2 - 5/5/17
THOR: RAGNAROK - 7/28/17
BLACK PANTHER - 11/3/17
AVENGERS: INFINITY WAR PART I - 5/4/18
CAPTAIN MARVEL - 7/6/18
INHUMANS - 11/2/18
AVENGERS: INFINITY WAR PART II - 5/3/19

----------


## censorship

Santa Hulk, Santa Thing, Classic Luke Cage, and 616 Nick Fury were featured on covers of Giant Superhero Holiday Grab-Bag.
Fury probably wouldn't get made, which leave two legitimate comic variants and a Sweet Christmas.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Santa Hulk, Santa Thing, Classic Luke Cage, and 616 Nick Fury were featured on covers of Giant Superhero Holiday Grab-Bag.
> Fury probably wouldn't get made, which leave two legitimate comic variants and a Sweet Christmas.


I'm happy with all the above choices. Santa Thing and Santa Hulk would be awesome if it happens!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

What do you guys think any new heroes this week? X Force, Drax???

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> What do you guys think any new heroes this week? X Force, Drax???


I wouldn't be surprised if we got Drax this week.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> I'm late... Question? Who do you guys want to see released for this years Christmas theme?
> 
> I want a playable Wendigo and a Christmas Deadpool! (I'm high on Deadpool right now!)
> 
> also thought I would post this here because we will probably have tie-ins with the game!
> 
> Marvels Cinematic Release Schedule: 
> AVENGERS: AGE OF ULTRON - 5/1/15
> ANT-MAN - 7/17/15
> ...


What about Santa Impossible Man? And Santa is a Marvel character.http://marvel.wikia.com/Santa_Claus_(Earth-616)

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I'm late... Question? Who do you guys want to see released for this years Christmas theme?


I want achievements centered mostly in the Baxter Plaza, that include riding the sleigh, getting a candy cane from whoever is playing Santa this year. In place of tacos, candy cane, and instead of chimichangas, fruitcake. Instead of masks, those Christmas special effects. Maybe we can get a Mini Iceman sidekick.

----------


## Raven

> I want achievements centered mostly in the Baxter Plaza, that include riding the sleigh, getting a candy cane from whoever is playing Santa this year. In place of tacos, candy cane, and instead of chimichangas, fruitcake. Instead of masks, those Christmas special effects. Maybe we can get a Mini Iceman sidekick.


The last thing I would want is time limited achievements during Christmas holidays.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

For playable characters it would be AWESOME if we got Santa Doom (from "I'll be Doom for Christmas") and Santron (from "Yes, Viginia, there is a Santron).  There could even be a Christmas-themed Villains-only mission that follows Santa Doom's story, or a normal Santron mission where you have to defeat him with cookies, or even a survival mission where Impy, Santa Doom, and Santron team up and you have to fight them, frost giants, and Christmas Crushbots.  Oh, the possibilities!

----------


## Iron Maiden

> I'm happy with all the above choices. Santa Thing and Santa Hulk would be awesome if it happens!


You gotta have Santa Doom!

----------


## Iron Maiden

A Thousand Thanks for all the Tips for the Chimichanga Harvesting.     I have just shy of the 106 collected plateau.   My only problem is when i've switched out a lot of squaddies, I get the old Unity Player crash.   Once I find a Chimichanga, I can usually gather about 20 before I get the crash.  

One thing I did notice is if I find if I use a wall crawler and then Chimichanga is hanging off a wall, there is no way to mass collect on that one, unless you switch to another climber.

----------


## corvetterules

> Yes, Eric said so in a previous Super Hero Squad Time video. Heroes' basic attacks will improve.


I think it's fair to say you can thank me for this one; I sent out the suggestion. I'd also say Gaz is progressing on it since apparently it no longer says MAX when you click another player and see their heroes' level, it says 20.

----------


## bpkhant2008

Hi, anyone knows which heros are broken like Destroyer? I heard Thanos' powers are broken. Is it true? I don't want to put my efforts into opening Thanos box if that is true.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> I think it's fair to say you can thank me for this one; I sent out the suggestion. I'd also say Gaz is progressing on it since apparently it no longer says MAX when you click another player and see their heroes' level, it says 20.


I have mixed feelings about heros going above 20 ( to 25? 30? 50? ). It will take super long to level up as they go higher. I do enjoy some heros and would like to play with them longer, some I don't really care about and don't want to bother playing super long just to level them up.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Question? Who do you guys want to see released for this years Christmas theme?


Squirrel Girl "Santa's Helper", Big Bertha in Santa Suit, Monkey Joe & Tippy Toe with antlers (sidekick), Wolverine's Santa Claws outfit, The Groonk.






> What do you guys think any new heroes this week? X Force, Drax???





> I wouldn't be surprised if we got Drax this week.


They still have the Deadpool mission to add...




> The last thing I would want is time limited achievements during Christmas holidays.


Agreed. That's the worst time of year to have any    time-bound content.




> I have mixed feelings about heros going above 20 ( to 25? 30? 50? ). It will take super long to level up as they go higher. I do enjoy some heros and would like to play with them longer, some I don't really care about and don't want to bother playing super long just to level them up.


If it was meaningless leveling I'd agree, but Jared stated added combo attack power...and all my squaddies are maxed, so I'm sure I'll go for the glory of squad level.

----------


## cpinheir

> Hi, anyone knows which heros are broken like Destroyer? I heard Thanos' powers are broken. Is it true? I don't want to put my efforts into opening Thanos box if that is true.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



When I tried playing them a couple weeks ago, Archangel was broken, and Beta Ray Bill was partially broken (hammer throw part of his combo wasn't doing damage, same with his P2). There are probably others.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> When I tried playing them a couple weeks ago, Archangel was broken, and Beta Ray Bill was partially broken (hammer throw part of his combo wasn't doing damage, same with his P2). There are probably others.


Thanks, hopefully they fix them soon, especially craftable heros like Destroyer and hard to get Mystery box heros.

----------


## censorship

First thing that came to mind over "sweet update" ... *sigh*
Maybe next year...





Edit: game's back up. Deadpool mission officially added.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

I hate that the graphics settings change after updates.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Anything besides the new mission?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Anything besides the new mission?


They fixed the glitch that lets you play missions you don't own.

----------


## corvetterules

Has Gazillion fixed the bug where you can play as the villain which is the boss of the mission you're playing? (eg. I want to play Super Sized and Magnetized, I can pick Magneto.)

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Has Gazillion fixed the bug where you can play as the villain which is the boss of the mission you're playing? (eg. I want to play Super Sized and Magnetized, I can pick Magneto.)


I'm not sure that this is a bug. You can already fight yourself in survival missions and other missions where you fight multiple bosses, so why not regular ones.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Has Gazillion fixed the bug where you can play as the villain which is the boss of the mission you're playing?





> I'm not sure that this is a bug.


Bug or not, when I sent a ticket to Gaz several weeks back about discovering that I can play heroes in the villains-only Bring on the Bad Guys (same time I discovered I can play Impy in his Mayhem Mission) using the achievements list, they replied more-or-less admitting it was a bug. I'll have to re-read their reply.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

A Mini Thanos in a free mystery box? Sweeeet!

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Emma Frost on sale for Agents! Ooh I want her so bad!

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

What a successful morning!  I just got my 500th chimichanga, as well as my 10,000th crafting part and 10,000th hero token.

----------


## bpkhant2008

Destroyer is fixed with latest update. Woo hoo..

----------


## CenturianSpy

> A Mini Thanos in a free mystery box? Sweeeet!


Nice...and I see you're back to your Storm avatar.  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> What a successful morning!  I just got my 500th chimichanga, as well as my 10,000th crafting part and 10,000th hero token.


Huzzah!

----------


## corvetterules

What was wrong with Destroyer again?

----------


## Carmaicol

> A Mini Thanos in a free mystery box? Sweeeet!


I tried to get Mini EOTE+Mini Thanos+Mini Ghost Rider since they put them in boxes, I tried more than a hundred. I stop for a week to save for Pirate Deadpool and as a Daily reward they give me two boxes this week, one with mini Thanos and this morning one with Mini Ghost Rider.

And no, after a week of savings I don't have enough for Pirate Deadpool. Back to the old days of farming.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Nice...and I see you're back to your Storm avatar.


Yes, I thought that its been a while since I played a Storm, so I quickly played them in missions and decided to go back, but add Mohawk Storm to it as well. It felt weird to :P

----------


## bpkhant2008

> What was wrong with Destroyer again?


He can't use his powers or Hero Up in missions. His attack has 0 damages and pretty much useless in missions.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> I tried to get Mini EOTE+Mini Thanos+Mini Ghost Rider since they put them in boxes, I tried more than a hundred. I stop for a week to save for Pirate Deadpool and as a Daily reward they give me two boxes this week, one with mini Thanos and this morning one with Mini Ghost Rider.
> 
> And no, after a week of savings I don't have enough for Pirate Deadpool. Back to the old days of farming.


I got mini EOTE and mini Thanos from Agent Coluson box. Good luck.

----------


## DeadpoolsBFF

Can anyone help me out? I have no voices in game at all  :Frown:  Tried relog and checked the settings and stuff but nobody talks at all anymore. Anyone know what's up?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Can anyone help me out? I have no voices in game at all  Tried relog and checked the settings and stuff but nobody talks at all anymore. Anyone know what's up?


If you're missing voices that usually means you either have a corrupted file OR a corrupted pathway to the main voice file. To see which one you have try a new browser AFTER you clear your existing browsers cache, if you still do not have voices the only solution is to uninstall/reinstall all the files.

----------


## DeadpoolsBFF

> If you're missing voices that usually means you either have a corrupted file OR a corrupted pathway to the main voice file. To see which one you have try a new browser AFTER you clear your existing browsers cache, if you still do not have voices the only solution is to uninstall/reinstall all the files.


So I tried clearing my cache in firefox, opened in IE (which runs a lot better  :Wink: ) but I still have no voices... How do I go about uninstalling the files? Is it just down to deleting them from wherever they are on my pc or something else? Thanks for the fast response btw  :Smile:

----------


## DeadpoolsBFF

> So I tried clearing my cache in firefox, opened in IE (which runs a lot better ) but I still have no voices... How do I go about uninstalling the files? Is it just down to deleting them from wherever they are on my pc or something else? Thanks for the fast response btw


Ah never mind I just found the uninstall link in my account. Thanks for the help  :Smile:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So I tried clearing my cache in firefox, opened in IE (which runs a lot better ) but I still have no voices... How do I go about uninstalling the files? Is it just down to deleting them from wherever they are on my pc or something else? Thanks for the fast response btw


Main Page> Join SHIELD> Manage account> Uninstall (at the bottom).

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

I'd like to see some X-Men for X-Mas. Juggernaut, Jubilee and Prof X would be perfect.

----------


## the_key_24

I still think we at least need this guy...

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Finally got 500 chimichangas! Now I just need about 260 more tacos.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Finally got 500 chimichangas! Now I just need about 260 more tacos.


Tacos are quite easy actually, I'm still steaming at my puny 138 chimichangas.

----------


## Wombat Janitor

> Tacos are quite easy actually, I'm still steaming at my puny 138 chimichangas.


Use the glitch. Find a chimichanga spawn point and switch characters (try and find two with the same spawn point to speed things up). You can rack them up very quickly that way.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

We need to do a Spiderverse Mob!

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> We need to do a Spiderverse Mob!


Great idea! There are soo many

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Well that sucked. Enraged Arrow Enforcer invited me to the new Deadpool mission and everything was fine until my Star-Lord froze in the boss stage and Pirate Deadpool was forced to defeat him by himself.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Well that sucked. Enraged Arrow Enforcer invited me to the new Deadpool mission and everything was fine until my Star-Lord froze in the boss stage and Pirate Deadpool was forced to defeat him by himself.


I was wondering where you went, I was really confused when you weren't in the boss battle but you had your scores at the end.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Is Morbius worth buying?
I still have a lot of heroes on my list left to max, but I'm debating on getting him because he's on sale. I don't mind having another hero on my list for a cheap price.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Is Morbius worth buying?
> I still have a lot of heroes on my list left to max, but I'm debating on getting him because he's on sale. I don't mind having another hero on my list for a cheap price.


He is very good, flying at enemies and stuff like that.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

I bought Lizard during the sale. He's really fun in missions, but him being able to talk kind of throws me off.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I bought Lizard during the sale. He's really fun in missions, but him being able to talk kind of throws me off.


I rarely play with the sound on so I don't really know what the voices sound like.

----------


## general miner baron

I am now a hyperachiever!

----------


## TheDestroyer

best mission for cosmic charge ?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I am now a hyperachiever!


Congratulations! You are the first person on SHSO to get that achievement!

----------


## Carmaicol

> I am now a hyperachiever!


Congrats! Seeing how hard and time consuming are the points above 19k+, are you going for 50k?

I will try to be hyper before Christmas.

----------


## general miner baron

I'll keep trying to get achievement points, but I'm not going to try for 50k specifically.

----------


## TheDestroyer

Best mission for cosmic charge please ?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Best mission for cosmic charge please ?


Red Skull or Loki.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

devs are currently on

----------


## cpinheir

> Destroyer is fixed with latest update. Woo hoo..


That's good news....haven't checked to see if Archangel and Beta Ray Bill got fixed, too. However, I did just play non-classic Ghost Rider in a mission, and his first few combo moves would never cause damage, so it appears he is partially broken, too.

----------


## Sentinel Marmoset Archer

Which sale hero should I buy?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

If you can buy only one, Morbius is a good one for me. His basic attacks are fast and his flying PU has a decent AoA, plus his HU is useful in turning minions against bosses and each other.

----------


## censorship

PMKNDPL gives you a pumpkin mask. It's a pink cube in your inventory.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> PMKNDPL gives you a pumpkin mask. It's a pink cube in your inventory.


Thanks Censorship! I was wondering where those were coming from.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Was playing *Bring On The Bad Guys* with Rango & War Builder. When we get to the Scarlet Witch she turns the three of us into cheese burgers and we float into the air above the Heli-carrier AND STAY FLOATING!!!
All three of us three cheese burgers just floating in the sky, LOL. I hope one of you guys caught  a screen shot.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Was playing *Bring On The Bad Guys* with Rango & War Builder. When we get to the Scarlet Witch she turns the three of us into cheese burgers and we float into the air above the Heli-carrier AND STAY FLOATING!!!
> All three of us three cheese burgers just floating in the sky, LOL. I hope one of you guys caught  a screen shot.


Haha, sounds funny! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## bpkhant2008

> Was playing *Bring On The Bad Guys* with Rango & War Builder. When we get to the Scarlet Witch she turns the three of us into cheese burgers and we float into the air above the Heli-carrier AND STAY FLOATING!!!
> All three of us three cheese burgers just floating in the sky, LOL. I hope one of you guys caught  a screen shot.


You mean like this?
floatingBurger.jpg

----------


## Carmaicol

Best squad name in the game:



After, Stinky Rat and Ice Ice Baby, of course.

----------


## spideyman

> Was playing *Bring On The Bad Guys* with Rango & War Builder. When we get to the Scarlet Witch she turns the three of us into cheese burgers and we float into the air above the Heli-carrier AND STAY FLOATING!!!
> All three of us three cheese burgers just floating in the sky, LOL. I hope one of you guys caught  a screen shot.


That explains where y'all disappeared to on your scene you saw me turn me into a burger never changed on mine.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Best squad name in the game:
> 
> 
> 
> After, Stinky Rat and Ice Ice Baby, of course.


Dark Claw is an actual character from Earth-9602.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Episode 2 of "Repaints, Retreads, and Rehashes" updated on our "Most Wanted" thread. It briefly explores what Gaz could do with Agent Coulson.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> You mean like this?
> floatingBurger.jpg


That's it right there!!!

----------


## Spider-Prime

> Best squad name in the game:
> 
> 
> 
> After, Stinky Rat and Ice Ice Baby, of course.


oh snaps, nice!

I wish Gazillion would let us to change our squad name from their list of approved names if it isn't already taken. I would love that.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> oh snaps, nice!
> 
> I wish Gazillion would let us to change our squad name from their list of approved names if it isn't already taken. I would love that.


I know. I hate my squad name. And is someone really named Ice Ice Baby?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> oh snaps, nice!
> 
> I wish Gazillion would let us to change our squad name from their list of approved names if it isn't already taken. I would love that.


I've been wishing for this many many times. I was to late to notice that "Seamstress" was a female. I believe I was like 500 levels in and I didn't want to restart.
Thats why I always carried the name "Masked Traveler" or "MTS" around. I even offered to drop the seamstress part when I sent in a report to.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> oh snaps, nice!
> 
> I wish Gazillion would let us to change our squad name from their list of approved names if it isn't already taken. I would love that.


I'd give 250,000 fractals to just be "Spy". I assume "Love Machine" would already be taken by one of you weirdos.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I wish Gazillion would let us to change our squad name from their list of approved names if it isn't already taken. I would love that.


Somebody else got Fantastic Torch, sadly.  :Frown: 

I'd give anything to have a Fantastic "something" Torch. Is there a squad name with "Human" in it?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

With all the changes in missions, which mission now gives the most fractals. I need to start saving fractals.

----------


## corvetterules

> With all the changes in missions, which mission now gives the most fractals. I need to start saving fractals.


My advice for you on earning lots of fractals is to mega collect (grab every token, fractal etc.) with every one of your heroes. Depending on how many heroes you have, as a raw amount, you can get from 80 to 2500 every day. Also, after doing this for a while, you'll start getting the token achievements that give 500 fractals, which is the moment you really get results from this method of farming. If you're done and still need fractals, try farming Bullseye. I'd also recommend inviting some friends to come along so farming doesn't get boring. I would also recommend mega collecting at Villainville for two reasons:

1) For some reason there aren't many people there, so there won't be lag like there is at the Daily Bugle
2) You can spot everything easily.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> With all the changes in missions, which mission now gives the most fractals. I need to start saving fractals.


I have been farming fractals past few weeks and my farming rate is average to 10K fractals a day give or take. Here are some of the techniques and tricks I used:

I agree that Mega Collecting is the way to go. If situation allowed, you can use "TeamViewer" or some other remote control app from your phone or tablet and click Mega Collect every 5 minutes from your home PC. The trick is try to collect the same heros every day. But at some point, you will need to supplement that. 

To do this, you can either play missions, play mayhem missions or play crisis survival missions. Like someone pointed out, the payout rate for mayhem and crisis survival missions ( assuming your hero got at least silver) are about the same. 
But if you want to opt for normal missions:

192 fractals ( payout is good but the missions are long) :
  Impossible Holidays
  Extremis Measures

144 fractals :
  Symbi-oh-no
  Mo Dok Mo Problems
  All for Juggernaut
  A Thousand Apples A day
  Freezer Burn
  Skulls and Void
  Flame On and On
  The Gods of Thunder

Those missions have comparable difficulty and lengths. Some are slightly shorter, just go for what you like. Or just rotate the list in-between mega collection.

There are some missions I will not play for the purpose of fractal farmings
 Send In Clone Bots
 MoDok Madness
 Wendi -Go-Away
 Blast from the Past
 Infinite Thanos
 Deadpool scaretular ( the newest mission)
 Unfriendly Neighborhood Spidermen
 OnSlaught OnSlaught

Those missions are either hard ( for me ) or the payout is not good.

All the best and happy farming.

----------


## corvetterules

> I have been farming fractals past few weeks and my farming rate is average to 10K fractals a day give or take. Here are some of the techniques and tricks I used:
> 
> I agree that Mega Collecting is the way to go. If situation allowed, you can use "TeamViewer" or some other remote control app from your phone or tablet and click Mega Collect every 5 minutes from your home PC. The trick is try to collect the same heros every day. But at some point, you will need to supplement that. 
> 
> To do this, you can either play missions, play mayhem missions or play crisis survival missions. Like someone pointed out, the payout rate for mayhem and crisis survival missions ( assuming your hero got at least silver) are about the same. 
> But if you want to opt for normal missions:
> 
> 192 fractals ( payout is good but the missions are long) :
>   Impossible Holidays
> ...


What about "Hit the Bullseye!"? That mission is short and gives a fine 36 fractals every adamantium run, or 144 for members.

On a side note, I wouldn't really recommend "Symbi-Oh-No!", "The Gods of Thunder!" and "Flame On! (and on, and on, and on)". "Symbi-Oh-No!" sometimes glitches a minion out of the map, meaning that you'll have to restart the mission unless you have Dr. Strange or other heroes whose HU's or other power attacks have that range. "The Gods of Thunder!" has Thor clones, meaning that each hit knocks you back. It's agonizingly hard to grind fractal here at the moment. The problem with "Flame on! (and on, and on, and on)" is the boss battle itself; Fin Fang Foom can keep on attacking until your score goes down to x 1, in which case you can barely, if even possible, get adamantium.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> What about "Hit the Bullseye!"? That mission is short and gives a fine 36 fractals every adamantium run, or 144 for members.
> 
> On a side note, I wouldn't really recommend "Symbi-Oh-No!", "The Gods of Thunder!" and "Flame On! (and on, and on, and on)". "Symbi-Oh-No!" sometimes glitches a minion out of the map, meaning that you'll have to restart the mission unless you have Dr. Strange or other heroes whose HU's or other power attacks have that range. "The Gods of Thunder!" has Thor clones, meaning that each hit knocks you back. It's agonizingly hard to grind fractal here at the moment. The problem with "Flame on! (and on, and on, and on)" is the boss battle itself; Fin Fang Foom can keep on attacking until your score goes down to x 1, in which case you can barely, if even possible, get adamantium.


They changed Hits the Bullseye to lower fractal payout. I think it only gives 96 fractals now. Symbi-oh-no is my go-to mission to get fractals for a while until I got sick of it. I just use mini EOTE for boss round and venom is dead before you know it. I didn't have the glitch you mentioned so far.

The Gods of Thunder has the recent bug of cannot kill the imps on 2nd stage, which is very frustrating. So, I would not play that missions for a while.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Well, I'm not a member... yet...
So I guess Mega Collecting may be the way for me with some missions. I don't think I'll be doing TeamViewer. Seems like a good idea, but not for me.

----------


## corvetterules

> They changed Hits the Bullseye to lower fractal payout. I think it only gives 96 fractals now. Symbi-oh-no is my go-to mission to get fractals for a while until I got sick of it. I just use mini EOTE for boss round and venom is dead before you know it. I didn't have the glitch you mentioned so far.
> 
> The Gods of Thunder has the recent bug of cannot kill the imps on 2nd stage, which is very frustrating. So, I would not play that missions for a while.


Well, I guess a nerf to "Hit the Bullseye!" was coming to us. Glad I farmed on it as long as I did.
As for the "Symbi-Oh-No!" glitch, it's on the end of the first stage; sometimes an enemy falls through the ground and doesn't respawn back on.

----------


## bpkhant2008

Another trick I found with Mega-collecting is roughly stick half of your heros to one zone and another half to another zone for each day. 

Near the day change is up in SHSO, it is 5:00 PM PST ( but now I guess it is 4:00 PM PST after DST ), use the speed portion and impy poking sidekick (or just use Shift+1). Run around with the hero you already have golden fractal and you will get daily collect reward. Then if speed portion is still in effect, run around with your heros from the first zone that don't have golden fractal yet. You can do so during mega collecting too. Good luck.

----------


## Raven

> I'd give 250,000 fractals to just be "Spy". I assume "Love Machine" would already be taken by one of you weirdos.


You could always have "Love Removal Machine" instead.




> My advice for you on earning lots of fractals is to mega collect...


Mega collect and spam Mayhem missions with mini EOTE inbetween

----------


## TheDestroyer

can someone please tell me the best way to get all the golden fractals cause it is the only thing i have a problem with

----------


## corvetterules

> can someone please tell me the best way to get all the golden fractals cause it is the only thing i have a problem with


I managed to get the golden fractal achievements passively, by sticking to my own advice which I posted earlier.

----------


## cpinheir

> With all the changes in missions, which mission now gives the most fractals. I need to start saving fractals.


Once again I'll offer my twist on fractal/XP farming. It's almost as good fractal payout as mayhem missions, but you get a lot more XP. So, if you are getting bored of only running a few missions, this will add a few more to the mix. 

What you do is find the survival missions that pay out the most XP/fractals. At the moment I believe these are Time To Take AIM, Attack of the SPider Foes, and When Titans clash. Crisis versions pay out even more fractals, I think. Crisis Monster Smash I think was also recently modified to pay out more XP/fractals. Stay away from Asagardian Gladiators and Doomsday, as I think these are still paying out half the amount of the other survival missions. Anyways, the 'trick' is to get to silver as quick as possible (usually takes between 2 to 2.5 min) then let yourself die. I've found that it takes much longer to get to gold or admantium, so to get the best payout per time spent, I think letting yourself get taken out as soon as you reach silver is a decent way to get the XP/fractals. You can run 2 of the these missions in the same time (or less) it takes to run one regular mission at adamantium.

----------


## cpinheir

I think I've figured out what is causing the mouse control bug when you try to start a mission by clicking on a hero icon via the missions ACH screen.

What led me to the answer was first noticing that sometimes the problem would also occur when I just looked at the list of heroes that had completed that mission ACH, but didn't actually click any of the heroes to start the mission. This got me thinking...if it's not the starting of the mission causing it, what else could it be?

After playing around with that mission ACH screen a while, I determined that the bug only happens if you view the list of heroes for that mission ACH, BUT NEGLECT TO CLOSE THAT HERO LIST BY CLICKING THE RED X. Closing the whole ACH screen isn't enough, you need to close the hero list first to avoid the problem.

My guess is, by not closing the hero list, it remains active as a resource somehow as far as the Unity engine is concerned. And with this resource still 'active',  it is stealing any of the mouse clicks in the area it inhabits. I tested this theory by causing the error, then while in mission verifying that while clicks in the middle area of the screen do not register, I COULD click on edge areas of the screen (presumably outside the area of the invisible-but-still-there ACH hero list) and the mouse clicks worked.

So, Eric, if you see this, you can tell the devs that to fix this problem, just make sure that after the hero is clicked on the ACH screen to start the mission, they need to make sure that the hero list is closed programmatically before firing up the mission. Hope this helps.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> Once again I'll offer my twist on fractal/XP farming. It's almost as good fractal payout as mayhem missions, but you get a lot more XP. So, if you are getting bored of only running a few missions, this will add a few more to the mix. 
> 
> What you do is find the survival missions that pay out the most XP/fractals. At the moment I believe these are Time To Take AIM, Attack of the SPider Foes, and When Titans clash. Crisis versions pay out even more fractals, I think. Crisis Monster Smash I think was also recently modified to pay out more XP/fractals. Stay away from Asagardian Gladiators and Doomsday, as I think these are still paying out half the amount of the other survival missions. Anyways, the 'trick' is to get to silver as quick as possible (usually takes between 2 to 2.5 min) then let yourself die. I've found that it takes much longer to get to gold or admantium, so to get the best payout per time spent, I think letting yourself get taken out as soon as you reach silver is a decent way to get the XP/fractals. You can run 2 of the these missions in the same time (or less) it takes to run one regular mission at adamantium.


I followed that advice although I didn't purposely die. Most of the time, it is at gold and around 4:00 minutes, my hero died ( without trying). 

I like survival crisis missions and it is perfect for me.  The only catch is you need to go with level 10 and above heros with good combo or health boost. I treated that anything above silver is bonus.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> You could always have "Love Removal Machine" instead.


That's sweet, soul sister...I love the stolen Stone's "Start Me Up" riff.

----------


## TheDestroyer

> I followed that advice although I didn't purposely die. Most of the time, it is at gold and around 4:00 minutes, my hero died ( without trying). 
> 
> I like survival crisis missions and it is perfect for me.  The only catch is you need to go with level 10 and above heros with good combo or health boost. I treated that anything above silver is bonus.


thanks a lot cpinheir but how much xp and fractals does it give you on gold?

----------


## cpinheir

> thanks a lot cpinheir but how much xp and fractals does it give you on gold?


As a test, I just played Strike of the Spider FOes (non crisis) with level 19 Gamora. As a jr. shield agent, these were my results for gold win:

time 4:45 
xp 300+90 
fractals 84 


With a silver win, it usually takes me about half that time,  but awards 225+67 bonus xp, 36 fractals. The fractal rate is a little less for silver compared to gold, but the XP rate is better for silver. Also, if you do the crisis mission instead, I believe the fractal payout is better. Furthermore, it may take longer for you to get to gold depending on what hero you use......weaker heroes may have a problem getting to gold fast (or at all), especially on the crisis versions. Silver is fairly easy to achieve on all the survival missions, and fairly quick, too.

EDIT: Just did the spidey-foes crisis, win at silver in 2min 20sec, gave 60 fractals instead of 36 with non-crisis

----------


## cpinheir

BTW, has anybody else noticed that all the heroes that used to have knockdown power via P2 (Psylocke, Thor, Daredevil) no longer has that knockdown effect?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

They seriously need to rethink these missions updates. Mason and I tried to go through this Thanos missions and we kept being knocked down by these laser beams every second and KO'd constantly.This mission is now impossible to beat.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> They seriously need to rethink these missions updates. Mason and I tried to go through this Thanos missions and we kept being knocked down by these laser beams every second and KO'd constantly.This mission is now impossible to beat.


I got so frustrated I actually quit a mission for the first time ever, this not challenging, not fun, it is just cheap. This was not a good idea folks.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> They seriously need to rethink these missions updates. Mason and I tried to go through this Thanos missions and we kept being knocked down by these laser beams every second and KO'd constantly.This mission is now impossible to beat.





> I got so frustrated I actually quit a mission for the first time ever, this not challenging, not fun, it is just cheap. This was not a good idea folks.


I hope you sent help tickets in.

----------


## bpkhant2008

How do you all get Adamantium in mayhem missions for Mysterio, Destroyer and Dark Surfer?  Most of the time, I got bronze and the best I got was silver if I'm lucky. Any tips, please?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> How do you all get Adamantium in mayhem missions for Mysterio, Destroyer and Dark Surfer?  Most of the time, I got bronze and the best I got was silver if I'm lucky. Any tips, please?


It's not possible to Addy in any of these three Mayhem missions.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Does this mean X-Force Wolverine will be the first out, and next weekend will be a Wolverine Bonus XP event? And a Wolvie sale, perhaps?

Edit: Maintenance in 15 minutes.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Does this mean X-Force Wolverine will be the first out, and next weekend will be a Wolverine Bonus XP event? And a Wolvie sale, perhaps?
> 
> Edit: Maintenance in 15 minutes.


I think the maintenance is to get rid of the Halloween decorations. Maybe Wolvie does come out first! Here's to hope!  :Big Grin:

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Well that means he will be out and a Bonux XP Weekend will be available for them.
Usually that don't have sales with Bonus XP Weekends.


---
What are the chances of this happening:

Gold Fractal and Chimichanga in the Same Spot!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Well that means he will be out and a Bonux XP Weekend will be available for them.
> Usually that don't have sales with Bonus XP Weekends.
> 
> 
> ---
> What are the chances of this happening:
> 
> Gold Fractal and Chimichanga in the Same Spot!


I've had something like that, I was in the Baxter Plaza and a chimichanga was one the subway, the golden fractal was next to the robber.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I think that Wolvie Weekend Pic was put in there by mistake.
The description reads:
Play either Deadpool’s Scare-Tacular Adventure missions this weekend for Bonus XP!

Which I think was the last Bonus XP weekend. Spoiler Alert???

EDIT: Or it was the wrong description.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I think that Wolvie Weekend Pic was put in there by mistake.


Yes, I thought that too, but they didn't remove it after the maintenance.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Yes, I thought that too, but they didn't remove it after the maintenance.


Good. I still haven't reached 2,000 tacos.

----------


## Maven

> I got so frustrated I actually quit a mission for the first time ever, this not challenging, not fun, it is just cheap. This was not a good idea folks.


Amen. I'm in the process of building up a new account, and am currently on the Doom/Clone-Bots mission for the Solo Conquest tier, and it's impossible to even get Gold on it.  :Mad:  Regular Doom has gone from being one of the most fun and quicker missions to do to now being an incredibly and ridiculously unfair pain in the rear that can certainly turn more people off a game than those wanting to buy an account. Jean Grey alone has way too much control over you with her Power Attacks and just has to keep spamming you with her 'blowing your mind' and making you have that dance to not be able to get in one little lick at all. And that's by herself(!!)...it is even more of a nightmare when she is accompanied by other clones (like Iron Man and Wolvie in the final room of the second stage) and/or Doom. I honestly don't think certain missions ever needed to be 'harder'...the varying range of difficulty between the different missions as a collective whole was just fine as it was and never, NEVER needed to be tweaked. ESPECIALLY when one considers that SHSO is originally supposed to be a game for kids (even though there certainly are plenty of kids at heart, myself included, who still love it, and amazingly so after these recent unnecessary changes). My constant thought as I keep futilely taking on Doom on what USED to be my favorite easy-immediate ranged mission? 

*"If I, a thirty year old adult and a pretty darn good SHSO player, is finding herself frustrated beyond belief at this, then how in Hades is a mere kid AND member of the presumed prime audience supposed to handle this? Given the patience of most kids these days, Gazillion would be downright lucky if they gave this mission AND game even just one more chance after having their mind blown by Jean Grey to the point of dying four or five times."*

So Gazillion/Eric/Devs/etc., my advice to you, not that I'm in any professional capacity to give it, but it is from my SHSO playing mind AND heart...you need to revert the missions back to their previous difficulty states, STAT. Or you will be ticking off and losing customers, if that is not already happening given that these new difficulties have been in effect for two weeks/half a month.

And if these new crazy difficulties are glitches that are already going to be fixed, then I rest my case. But if they are not, then a royal shame on all behind the notion...

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

^ what she said.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Just updated our "Most Wanted" thread with Episode 3: Agent Venom. It's a good, quick read.

----------


## corvetterules

> Amen. I'm in the process of building up a new account, and am currently on the Doom/Clone-Bots mission for the Solo Conquest tier, and it's impossible to even get Gold on it.  Regular Doom has gone from being one of the most fun and quicker missions to do to now being an incredibly and ridiculously unfair pain in the rear that can certainly turn more people off on a game than those wanting to buy an account. Jean Grey alone has way too much control over you with her Power Attacks and just has to keep spamming you with her 'blowing your mind' and making you have that dance to not be able to get in one little lick at all. And that's by herself(!!)...it is even more of a nightmare when she is accompanied by other clones (like Iron Man and Wolvie in the final room of the second stage) and/or Doom. I honestly don't think certain missions ever needed to be 'harder'...the varying range of difficulty between the different missions as a collective whole was just fine as it was and never, NEVER needed to be tweaked. ESPECIALLY when one considers that SHSO is originally supposed to be a game for kids (even though there certainly are plenty of kids at heart, myself included, who still love it, and amazingly so after these recent unnecessary changes). My constant thought as I keep futilely taking on Doom on what USED to be my favorite easy-immediate ranged mission? 
> 
> *"If I, a thirty year old adult and a pretty darn good SHSO player, is finding herself frustrated beyond belief at this, then how in Hades is a mere kid AND member of the presumed prime audience supposed to handle this? Given the patience of most kids these days, Gazillion would be pretty darn lucky if they gave this mission AND game even just one more chance after having their mind blown by Jean Grey to the point of dying four or five times."*
> 
> So Gazillion/Eric/Devs/etc., my advice to you, not that I'm in any professional capacity to give it, but it is from my SHSO playing mind AND heart...you need to revert the missions back to their previous difficulty states, STAT. Or you will be ticking off and losing customers, if that is not already happening given that these new difficulties have been in effect for two weeks/half a month.
> 
> And if these new crazy difficulties are glitches that are already going to be fixed, then I rest my case. But if they are not, then a royal shame on all behind the notion...


This. I have planned to complete all the Anti Venom achievements, and this little glitch places a seriously thick wall in my way.  Let's just hope that Gaz didn't mean this change and just glitched out the missions.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Just updated our "Most Wanted" thread with Episode 3: Agent Venom. It's a good, quick read.


Just so you know, the link doesn't work.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Just so you know, the link doesn't work.


Fixed. Thanks!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Why are missions always more fun with 4 CBRites? Because they *are*.



Nice job! Twas fun!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

That was excellent!!!!

----------


## CenturianSpy

I know I'm late to the party, but I'm quite pleased with my cresting of 15K:

----------


## Carmaicol

How much I had played in the last week? I used a speed potion last tuesday, still active today.

I'm surprised of the amount of free time I have now.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Why are missions always more fun with 4 CBRites? Because they *are*.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job! Twas fun!


FUN!!!!! So much fun!

----------


## corvetterules

Oh, there's just so much necessity in adding you guys to my friends list. *goes ahead and spams y'all with friend requests*

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I still need to clean out my list....

----------


## bpkhant2008

SHSO is going down for maintenance ... may be removing Halloween decos and adding new Wolvie?

----------


## CenturianSpy

Attachment 12595 I actually am looking forward to him...

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Hi all.  While the site is down, thought I'd say hello.  I'm a Brit living in Sweden, and I've been playing SHSO for over a 18 months, and following this thread for about a year!  This is my first ever membership of an internet forum, and I have no idea what I'm doing.... Anyway, I have two accounts, Cosmic Night Mentor (non-agent) and Serene Psionic Count (agent).  I also have a 7-nearly-8-year-old son who has an agent account under the name Midnight Terrifying Gnat.  Say hello sometime.  I think some of you may already be on my respective accounts' friends' lists (I see Optimist Architect Ninja almost everytime I log in as Serene...!).  I can't promise to post often (I have enough trouble finding the time I need to play the game as much as I'd like), but I just want to say how much you all have added to the enjoyment of being part of SHSO.  So many times I've found out stuff via this thread that I would never have come across any other way, and which has really added to the experience of this game.  There are also times when reading the thread alone has been great entertainment.  I also admire how inclusive and welcoming this community has been.  So I'll pop back when I can, but until then, keep on doing what you're doing, it's very much appreciated.

----------


## Spider-Prime

I wonder when the next time they will add a new feature/gameplay update.

I think equip-able items would be cool. I would have rare recipes that drop during mission rewards and every mission has at least one unique recipe and you craft the items that will work with all your heroes, from 5 item types of Helm, Gloves, chest and boots and amulet/ring. These items would be of Marvel related, like Infinity gauntlet, eye of Agamotto, and they just do certain passive stat increases, like basic attacks/boost your hero up damage/etc or do something in the missions, like give a team buff that can be activated once or summon a mob type.

I think the game needs something like this cause a lot of the crisis missions can't be done with certain characters cause they don't do enough damage or have enough health to survive, even with a group, unless it's a group of all healers or high damage characters. But that's what I mean, it helps even a group without healers or high damage output to win, so you don't feel forced to play someone you don't have to.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hi all.  While the site is down, thought I'd say hello.  I'm a Brit living in Sweden, and I've been playing SHSO for over a 18 months, and following this thread for about a year!  This is my first ever membership of an internet forum, and I have no idea what I'm doing.... Anyway, I have two accounts, Cosmic Night Mentor (non-agent) and Serene Psionic Count (agent).  I also have a 7-nearly-8-year-old son who has an agent account under the name Midnight Terrifying Gnat.  Say hello sometime.  I think some of you may already be on my respective accounts' friends' lists (I see Optimist Architect Ninja almost everytime I log in as Serene...!).  I can't promise to post often (I have enough trouble finding the time I need to play the game as much as I'd like), but I just want to say how much you all have added to the enjoyment of being part of SHSO.  So many times I've found out stuff via this thread that I would never have come across any other way, and which has really added to the experience of this game.  There are also times when reading the thread alone has been great entertainment.  I also admire how inclusive and welcoming this community has been.  So I'll pop back when I can, but until then, keep on doing what you're doing, it's very much appreciated.


Welcome aboard! BORK! BORK!! BORK!!! 




> I wonder when the next time they will add a new feature/gameplay update.
> 
> I think equip-able items would be cool. I would have rare recipes that drop during mission rewards and every mission has at least one unique recipe and you craft the items that will work with all your heroes, from 5 item types of Helm, Gloves, chest and boots and amulet/ring. These items would be of Marvel related, like Infinity gauntlet, eye of Agamotto, and they just do certain passive stat increases, like basic attacks/boost your hero up damage/etc or do something in the missions, like give a team buff that can be activated once or summon a mob type.
> 
> I think the game needs something like this cause a lot of the crisis missions can't be done with certain characters cause they don't do enough damage or have enough health to survive, even with a group, unless it's a group of all healers or high damage characters. But that's what I mean, it helps even a group without healers or high damage output to win, so you don't feel forced to play someone you don't have to.


Gaz said they're working on +20 hero levels with added effects. I like the idea of added items for missions...I LOVE the added stuff sidekicks provide.

----------


## bpkhant2008

Game is back up and both things I mentioned earlier are done .. heh heh..

----------


## bpkhant2008

New Wolvie's Hero Up is very good. It is like getting 3 sidekicks of storm, cyclops and iceman

----------


## Ravin' Ray

And his P2 is a triple-boost for damage, health and speed.

----------


## Spider-Prime

This is weird, I can't play Marvel Heroes or Super Hero Squad  :Frown:  They are both lagging for me like crazy and then boots me out of the server, but every other game and website work just fine  :Frown:  Guess I will have to wait to play them. Could be my provider or something.

----------


## Shadow

> This is weird, I can't play Marvel Heroes or Super Hero Squad  They are both lagging for me like crazy and then boots me out of the server, but every other game and website work just fine  Guess I will have to wait to play them. Could be my provider or something.


Or a problem with Gaz,

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> or a problem with gaz,


you're back!

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> And his P2 is a triple-boost for damage, health and speed.


Yeah, but they did what I was worried about, like the other triple-boost heroes, he does not heal enough and don't last long, I would rather double-boost like Classic/Avenging Wolvie that have the best healing in the game, but he is awesome anyway

----------


## Maven

> This is weird, I can't play Marvel Heroes or Super Hero Squad. :-( They are both lagging for me like crazy and then boots me out of the server, but every other game and website work just fine. :-( Guess I will have to wait to play them. Could be my provider or something.





> Or a problem with Gaz.


Well, speaking of complaining and finger pointing at Gazillion, I am quite sorry to report that the clones are still as jacked up and cheap and unfair as ever per my just running a (VERY) quick regular Send In The Clone-Bots run.  :Mad: 



This will not do, Snacks and Co. And you can bet your true believin' selves that I will post at least one grievance with every update as long as it remains not remedied. This is a game originally for kids, and it needs to go back to being more considerably respective of that in terms of having a much more fair fighting chance in missions.

----------


## bpkhant2008

I guess when we have heros over 20+ level, you will be able to fight clone bots. 

My gripe is a bit different though, when they have difficult mission and the payout is so low. It doesn't make sense. The missions should have payout as per their difficulty level and not per the length of time to play.

----------


## starshapedgummy

How come the Onslaught mission got so hard? Some green and red thing keeps attacking me and knocking me out before I can respond...

----------


## bpkhant2008

> How come the Onslaught mission got so hard? Some green and red thing keeps attacking me and knocking me out before I can respond...


The secret to get Addy is X-Force Wolvie's HU. Or you can use sidekick, I guess. But at least that mission is giving 192 fractals (for members). So, I am happy :-)

----------


## Iron Maiden

Darn.   I got busy over the weekend and didn't get to do much farming.   I reached 430 Chimichangas and almost 1900 tacos.  Now it looks like they are gone and don't show up as something to collect.

----------


## Maven

> I guess when we have heros over 20+ level, you will be able to fight clone bots.


Which, honestly, is downright ludicrous when you are starting a new account (after nearly MAXing another one...starting a new one in lieu of that and wanting a different name), only have about twelve heroes and no badges yet, and are at the part of the Solo Conquest tier where you take on the clonebots in their little mission. Given how early they give you that mission in the Solo Conquest path AND that its time on the indicating clock is only a ten minute sliver, regular Doom is SUPPOSED to be a far easier mission than it is with the outright malarkey they have recently introduced. If people like you are actually happy with the insane difficulty, bully for you, and that is what the Crisis missions are for AND solely where that Power Attack and knockdown/stun/etc. spamming on the part of clones/enemy-heroes/etc. seriously should be.  




> How come the Onslaught mission got so hard? Some green and red thing keeps attacking me and knocking me out before I can respond...


Because some peeps have lost their ever lovin' minds.

----------


## Spider-Prime

> Or a problem with Gaz,


I say me cause this isn't the first time something like this has happened, nothing wrong with their servers but I can't connect to it or I'm getting tons of lag from it while nobody else is. Friend who lives on my street was playing Marvel Heroes but with a different ISP and was playing just fine.

----------


## Iron Maiden

> I got so frustrated I actually quit a mission for the first time ever, this not challenging, not fun, it is just cheap. This was not a good idea folks.






> Amen. I'm in the process of building up a new account, and am currently on the Doom/Clone-Bots mission for the Solo Conquest tier, and it's impossible to even get Gold on it.  Regular Doom has gone from being one of the most fun and quicker missions to do to now being an incredibly and ridiculously unfair pain in the rear that can certainly turn more people off a game than those wanting to buy an account. Jean Grey alone has way too much control over you with her Power Attacks and just has to keep spamming you with her 'blowing your mind' and making you have that dance to not be able to get in one little lick at all. And that's by herself(!!)...it is even more of a nightmare when she is accompanied by other clones (like Iron Man and Wolvie in the final room of the second stage) and/or Doom. I honestly don't think certain missions ever needed to be 'harder'...the varying range of difficulty between the different missions as a collective whole was just fine as it was and never, NEVER needed to be tweaked. ESPECIALLY when one considers that SHSO is originally supposed to be a game for kids (even though there certainly are plenty of kids at heart, myself included, who still love it, and amazingly so after these recent unnecessary changes). My constant thought as I keep futilely taking on Doom on what USED to be my favorite easy-immediate ranged mission? 
> 
> *"If I, a thirty year old adult and a pretty darn good SHSO player, is finding herself frustrated beyond belief at this, then how in Hades is a mere kid AND member of the presumed prime audience supposed to handle this? Given the patience of most kids these days, Gazillion would be downright lucky if they gave this mission AND game even just one more chance after having their mind blown by Jean Grey to the point of dying four or five times."*
> 
> So Gazillion/Eric/Devs/etc., my advice to you, not that I'm in any professional capacity to give it, but it is from my SHSO playing mind AND heart...you need to revert the missions back to their previous difficulty states, STAT. Or you will be ticking off and losing customers, if that is not already happening given that these new difficulties have been in effect for two weeks/half a month.
> 
> And if these new crazy difficulties are glitches that are already going to be fixed, then I rest my case. But if they are not, then a royal shame on all behind the notion...


I just tried the regular Doom clonebot mission and it definiitely got changed from the last time I played not that long ago.  I was so occupied with farming when I did get a chance to play I had not been doing many missions.  The regular clonebot mission was harder than before but doable.   I too gave up on it tonight due to the insane range of Jean Grey.   She starts slamming you before you can even see her on the screen.  How can you fight that??   I could never get close enough to even mount a counterattack. Tried the mission twice and gave up both times after getting killed several times over just in the first or second encounter of her in the first stage.  You get stuck in a loop of repeated strikes that you can't recover from in time to dodge.      

I guess I will open a ticket as suggested.  Also,  I noticed I am not the only one that never gets anything out of the Dark Surfer or any of the newer Mayhem missions.   So that will be a ticket,  for what it's worth.

I think at times the developers do get carried away and forget there are some kids out there that play. although now that my nieces and nephew got Disney Infinity for their WI they play that more.

----------


## corvetterules

If you really want to get adamantium on missions with clones, my advice would be getting heroes who have knockbacking shields such as Electro, Magneto or Silver Centurion. And then spam the shields.

----------


## Charles LePage

> FUN!!!!! So much fun!


I agree 100%!   It's been too long since I played a four player mission, especially with such excellent comrades!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I agree 100%!   It's been too long since I played a four player mission, especially with such excellent comrades!


I was thinking the same thing, I sent out invites to everyone who was on and not busy (card battle or mission). Usually one or two respond. I got three and saw you, Spy. Arrow and myself. What an All-Star team I thought!!! I hope somebody gets a screen shot and sure enough Spy came through. 
Fighting Raven, you were on too, but you didn't accept the invite. You missed it, lol!
I remember we used to get together just to run theme based missions, me and Dream Guard were the first to organize people just to run Avengers, X-Men ect. 
I was talking to Spy about getting a theme mission night back up.
What do you guys think?

----------


## Charles LePage

> I was talking to Spy about getting a theme mission night back up.
> What do you guys think?


I very much like the idea.  Now, often work or something else gets in the way of me participating in such things.   Assuming I can take part, I have enough characters that haven't hit their mandatory 5 unique mission goal that I surely would have someone that would fit any theme.

----------


## Xapto

Did SHSO go down for maintenance AGAIN? Or was I just not paying attention?




> Hi all.  While the site is down, thought I'd say hello.  I'm a Brit living in Sweden, and I've been playing SHSO for over a 18 months, and following this thread for about a year!  This is my first ever membership of an internet forum, and I have no idea what I'm doing.... Anyway, I have two accounts, Cosmic Night Mentor (non-agent) and Serene Psionic Count (agent).  I also have a 7-nearly-8-year-old son who has an agent account under the name Midnight Terrifying Gnat.  Say hello sometime.  I think some of you may already be on my respective accounts' friends' lists (I see Optimist Architect Ninja almost everytime I log in as Serene...!).  I can't promise to post often (I have enough trouble finding the time I need to play the game as much as I'd like), but I just want to say how much you all have added to the enjoyment of being part of SHSO.  So many times I've found out stuff via this thread that I would never have come across any other way, and which has really added to the experience of this game.  There are also times when reading the thread alone has been great entertainment.  I also admire how inclusive and welcoming this community has been.  So I'll pop back when I can, but until then, keep on doing what you're doing, it's very much appreciated.


Also Hello and welcome to the forums!

----------


## Charles LePage

> Did SHSO go down for maintenance AGAIN? Or was I just not paying attention?


It was definitely in maintenance mode last time I looked, which was about 3 hour ago.  Is it still not back up?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Wow, that Jean Grey clone-bot really is broken. She makes it near-impossible to win adamantium in the Doom mayhem mission without a strong sidekick like EotE Spidey. I hope she won't muck up the Doomsday in Space missions. On the other hand, FFF's flap wings doesn't push heroes to the front anymore.

----------


## Xapto

> It was definitely in maintenance mode last time I looked, which was about 3 hour ago.  Is it still not back up?


It's up now, maybe it just took a while.

----------


## Iron Maiden

> Wow, that Jean Grey clone-bot really is broken. She makes it near-impossible to win adamantium in the Doom mayhem mission without a strong sidekick like EotE Spidey. I hope she won't muck up the Doomsday in Space missions. On the other hand, FFF's flap wings doesn't push heroes to the front anymore.


I used Captain Marvel as a sidekick,  just to try him out on that mission and he kept getting knocked down.  Again this is before  I could even see where Jean Grey was firing from.   She's off screen attacking and her range seems almost limitless.   

BTW Ray,  I forgot what you squad name is.

----------


## Raven

> I was thinking the same thing, I sent out invites to everyone who was on and not busy (card battle or mission). Usually one or two respond. I got three and saw you, Spy. Arrow and myself. What an All-Star team I thought!!! I hope somebody gets a screen shot and sure enough Spy came through. 
> Fighting Raven, you were on too, but you didn't accept the invite. You missed it, lol!
> I remember we used to get together just to run theme based missions, me and Dream Guard were the first to organize people just to run Avengers, X-Men ect. 
> I was talking to Spy about getting a theme mission night back up.
> What do you guys think?


Yeah when I'm just cycling through heroes megacollecting, I usually do something else too and don't check the screen that often.

----------


## Xapto

I noticed something while playing the new Deadpool mission, in the second stage where Classic Ghost Rider helps you when it displays the "Stage Over" or whatever it is, it shows Ghost Rider instead of Classic Ghost Rider. It does that at the end of the mission as well.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I noticed something while playing the new Deadpool mission, in the second stage where Classic Ghost Rider helps you when it displays the "Stage Over" or whatever it is, it shows Ghost Rider instead of Classic Ghost Rider. It does that at the end of the mission as well.


I've noticed that as well, I think Ghost Rider would be more helpful.

----------


## spideyman

> I used Captain Marvel as a sidekick,  just to try him out on that mission and he kept getting knocked down.  Again this is before  I could even see where Jean Grey was firing from.   She's off screen attacking and her range seems almost limitless.   
> 
> BTW Ray,  I forgot what you squad name is.


I have noticed with the last set of sidekicks they released the smart bomb are dumb bombs.  If you call them before you are next to the boss they just start attacking where as previous smart bomb ran towards an enemy before attacking.

On another note the Doom and Thanos missions cannot be beaten without taking a sidekick with a big boost which sucks.  Also, the attacks are so unfair if you start attacking before the clones attack they can interrupt your combo but you cant break theirs.  Everything knocks you down even a sneeze sooooooo annoying.

----------


## Maven

> On another note the Doom and Thanos missions cannot be beaten without taking a sidekick with a big boost which sucks.  Also, the attacks are so unfair if you start attacking before the clones attack they can interrupt your combo but you cant break theirs.  Everything knocks you down even a sneeze sooooooo annoying.


The pure and simple truth of the matter is that there better be a glitch at work with the overpowering of the clones/frienemies/what have ya...but either way, things have really and seriously got to go back to the way they were and had been with the clone-bot/Iron Men gone bad/fight the heroes/etc. missions. I know that harder missions were advertised, but making certain REGULAR/NON-CRISIS missions a literally unbeatable Mania mode (for non-fighting game buffs, Mania is the mode that is the highest difficulty in many a side-scrolling beat'em up) is purely not the answer. This mess really belongs nowhere in what is essentially and originally supposed to be a kids game. BUT if it has to be somewhere, maybe it's high time that some 'Super-Crisis' missions are programmed. The regular missions can be the easy-intermediate ones with some being more 'advanced' (like Onslaught and Dormammu), the Crisis the hard ones, and the Super-Crisis the Mania for those bold enough to test their mettle. That would most certainly bring the varying difficulty back around to the way it should be AND keep most (if not hopefully all...hey, we can dream) players happy (with or without Pharrell Williams getting trapped in your head*).

* - That be my evil act of the day... *grins and rubs her hands*

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Congratulations to our fellow CBR'ers for making the Official Top 10 Hall of Fame!
https://www.facebook.com/SuperHeroSq...142260/?type=1



> I think it is about time we highlight some of our extraordinary players who have done the almost impossible and earned a spot in the Super Hero Squad Hall of Fame. 
> 
> Here are your "Heroic Ten!" The Current World-Wide Squad Level Leaders! Enjoy your fancy new EXCLUSIVE medallions... you earned it!
> 
> 1. Mighty Crystal Mentor (4136)
> 2. Incredible Eye Turtle (4136)
> 3. Apocalypse Hawk Nemesis (4134)
> 4. Danger Sorceress Librarian (4128)
> 5. Singing Sorcerer Trooper (4125)
> ...


We should have a party! Hey guys, let's have a reunion in one of the zones!

----------


## Maven

> Congratulations to our fellow CBR'ers for making the Official Top 10 Hall of Fame!
> https://www.facebook.com/SuperHeroSq...142260/?type=1


Congrats, gentlemen!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Congratulations to our fellow CBR'ers for making the Official Top 10 Hall of Fame!
> https://www.facebook.com/SuperHeroSq...142260/?type=1
> 
> We should have a party! Hey guys, let's have a reunion in one of the zones!


When should we do this?!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

The wins keep coming!



> Again... I think it's about time we highlight some of our extraordinary players who have done the almost impossible and earned a spot in the Super Hero Squad Hall of Fame.
> 
>  Here are your "Amazing Explorers!" The Current World-Wide Achievement Point Leaders! Enjoy your fancy new EXCLUSIVE medallions! Everyone needs to congratulate General Miner Baron: First Squaddie to hit 20,000 achievement points!
> 
> * 1. General Miner Baron (20145)
>  2. Roaming Colossus Lion (18490)
>  3. Venusian Iguana Hat (17760)*
>  4. Toxic Volcanic Claw (17440)
>  5. Singing Sorcerer Trooper (17340)
> ...

----------


## Maven

> The wins keep coming!


 And Mr. De Niro and I's above applause goes for this fine bunch as well! Again, congratulations!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

BTW Iron Maiden my accounts are Fantastic Seeker Robin (agent) and Fire Prince Duck (non-agent).

And I was right. There'll be a Wolverine sale and Bonus XP weekend, it's in the heroup.com front page.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Congrats, gentlemen!


Wow. WOW.  What a great way to pick up my spirits at the end of an otherwise not so great day.   Thank you SHSO, and thank you all!

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

Awesome! Thank you all! And congrats to all CBR'ers!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I think it is about time we highlight some of our extraordinary players who have done the almost impossible and earned a spot in the Super Hero Squad Hall of Fame.
> 
> Here are your "Heroic Ten!" The Current World-Wide Squad Level Leaders! Enjoy your fancy new EXCLUSIVE medallions... you earned it!
> 
> 1. Mighty Crystal Mentor (4136)
> 2. Incredible Eye Turtle (4136)
> 3. Apocalypse Hawk Nemesis (4134)
> 4. Danger Sorceress Librarian (4128)
> 5. Singing Sorcerer Trooper (4125)
> ...


I must play too much! Incredible Eye Turtle and Danger Sorcerer Librarian use to be on the team, too. I hope they come back.



> Again... I think it's about time we highlight some of our extraordinary players who have done the almost impossible and earned a spot in the Super Hero Squad Hall of Fame.
> 
> Here are your "Amazing Explorers!" The Current World-Wide Achievement Point Leaders! Enjoy your fancy new EXCLUSIVE medallions! Everyone needs to congratulate General Miner Baron: First Squaddie to hit 20,000 achievement points!
> 
> 1. General Miner Baron (20145)
> 2. Roaming Colossus Lion (18490)
> 3. Venusian Iguana Hat (17760)
> 4. Toxic Volcanic Claw (17440)
> 5. Singing Sorcerer Trooper (17340)
> ...


Actually, all of those are CBRites EXCEPT number 6. That's 9 out of 10!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Awesome guys, just awesome!!!!*

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Wow. WOW.  What a great way to pick up my spirits at the end of an otherwise not so great day.   Thank you SHSO, and thank you all!


Ain't going to lie...kind of dissapointed you're not #1! Congrats, my friend!

----------


## Charles LePage

> Ain't going to lie...kind of disappointed you're not #1! Congrats, my friend!


I'll do better next month, I promise!   :Smile:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I'll do better next month, I promise!


I just talked to Eric, he said if you fall off the lists you lose the Medallion. I'm trying to convince him that having a replacement "Alum" medallion if/when you fall off of these lists.

I also think it's a shame RCL doesn't get to display BOTH of his Medallions at the same time. And with all his work on the wiki and his Crisis scores...There's no question in my mind he is the best there is.

----------


## CaptainMarvell

So what's up with the Send in the Clone Bots mission now?  I saw my daughter playing it this evening and she was getting crushed (using Reptil), so I hopped on my account, used Eote Spidey and barely made it through.  Every clone bot spams a stun/knockdown move, so you're constantly getting hit and have no way to fight back.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> So what's up with the Send in the Clone Bots mission now?  I saw my daughter playing it this evening and she was getting crushed (using Reptil), so I hopped on my account, used Eote Spidey and barely made it through.  Every clone bot spams a stun/knockdown move, so you're constantly getting hit and have no way to fight back.


It's actually happening in other missions as well. Missions are being updated and some of the moves are being added. Some of these moves are way to powerful.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Every clone bot spams a stun/knockdown move, so you're constantly getting hit and have no way to fight back.


What you said. Jean Grey is the worst, she pins you down with her dancing P1 (Cue in Winifred Sanderson from _Hocus Pocus_ cursing "Dance, dance, dance until you die!" *cackles* at the end of her "I Put a Spell on You" gig) and as others pointed out, it's un-fun anymore.

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> It's actually happening in other missions as well. Missions are being updated and some of the moves are being added. Some of these moves are way to powerful.


No joke.  I had to call FFF at the very beginning of the mission to distract Jean Grey long enough for me to get up and fight back.  I got lucky to fire off my HeroUp as the others got near me and get through the mission.  But yeah, its not fun anymore and considering you can't even get up and just have to hope the computer stops spamming a move long enough for you to do something, it makes it seem broken.  As an adult, playing the missions are good stress relief.  I pick a character, I click on something, the character destroys it  :Cool:

----------


## Raven

> Congratulations to our fellow CBR'ers for making the Official Top 10 Hall of Fame!
> https://www.facebook.com/SuperHeroSq...142260/?type=1


Hmm I have all heroes maxed and all sidekicks, just missing gold ultron and didn't make the list... is there anything else that contributes to squad level that I'm missing?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hmm I have all heroes maxed and all sidekicks, just missing gold ultron and didn't make the list... is there anything else that contributes to squad level that I'm missing?


What's your squad level?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> No joke.  I had to call FFF at the very beginning of the mission to distract Jean Grey long enough for me to get up and fight back.  I got lucky to fire off my HeroUp as the others got near me and get through the mission.  But yeah, its not fun anymore and considering you can't even get up and just have to hope the computer stops spamming a move long enough for you to do something, it makes it seem broken.  As an adult, playing the missions are good stress relief.  I pick a character, I click on something, the character destroys it


I just hope they testes the changes in the missions before making them official. If there was some mistake or something else occurred during the process, I understand that.

----------


## DominoK

https://www.facebook.com/SuperHeroSq...142260/?type=1

Holy Crap! I'm number 1????????????

I *never* win anything!   :EEK!:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I must play too much! Incredible Eye Turtle and Danger Sorcerer Librarian use to be on the team, too. I hope they come back.
> Actually, all of those are CBRites EXCEPT number 6. That's 9 out of 10!





> Holy Crap! I'm number 1????????????
> 
> I *never* win anything!


My apologies for those I didn't recognize as CBRites. Congrats Mentor for being #1!

----------


## DominoK

> My apologies for those I didn't recognize as CBRites. Congrats Mentor for being #1!


Thank you! I better start working on my achievement points then!!  :Embarrassment: 
When did they start doing this top 10 thing? Do you keep your medallions if you happen to slip out of the top 10?

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

> What's your squad level?


I'm missing AU Ultron, as well, and I'm at 4110.  Not sure what I'm missing either...

----------


## DominoK

> I'm missing AU Ultron, as well, and I'm at 4110.  Not sure what I'm missing either...


AU Ultron gives 22 squad points at level 20, and the current max squad level is 4136.

4110+22 = 4132.  
4136-4132 = 4.

You are most likely missing two sidekicks, since each sidekick gives you 2 squad points. Did you happen to get the Halloween sidekick Yesterday's Chimichanga when it was available? Aside from the purchasable sidekicks from the shop, there are also a few sidekicks that are hidden in Mystery Boxes, along with some that are craftable.

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

> AU Ultron gives 22 squad points at level 20, and the current max squad level is 4136.
> 
> 4110+22 = 4132.  
> 4136-4132 = 4.
> 
> You are most likely missing two sidekicks, since each sidekick gives you 2 squad points. Did you happen to get the Halloween sidekick Yesterday's Chimichanga when it was available? Aside from the purchasable sidekicks from the shop, there are also a few sidekicks that are hidden in Mystery Boxes, along with some that are craftable.


Yeah, looks like I only have 103 of the sidekicks.  Wonder which ones I'm missing...?

----------


## DominoK

> Yeah, looks like I only have 103 of the sidekicks.  Wonder which ones I'm missing...?


Have you gotten the two from the Mystery Boxes?

Mini Ghost Rider and Mini Thanos?

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

> Have you gotten the two from the Mystery Boxes?
> 
> Mini Ghost Rider and Mini Thanos?


Yeah, got Mini Thanos about a week ago after I realized I didn't have him.  Then I just got Mini Ghost Rider right now.  So, one left...

----------


## DominoK

> Yeah, got Mini Thanos about a week ago after I realized I didn't have him.  Then I just got Mini Ghost Rider right now.  So, one left...



Hmmm...

Mini Ends of the Earth Spider-Man is also a Mystery Box sidekick.
Did you get the Halloween sidekicks Mini Deadpool and  Yesterday's Chimichanga?
Have you crafted all the sidekicks available?
Did you get the Moon Bat and Christmas Crushbot last year when Gaz gave us the codes for them?
Are you certain you have purchased all sidekicks from the shop, including the Jr. Shield Agent section?

I don't know after that.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Holy Crap! I'm number 1????????????
> 
> I *never* win anything!


Congrats! I missed naming you, too. Your name did look familiar!




> When did they start doing this top 10 thing? Do you keep your medallions if you happen to slip out of the top 10?


Today, Nov. 7th PST. You do not keep the medallion if you slip...I'm trying to convince them to give an "Alum" Medallion if this happens.




> Yeah, looks like I only have 103 of the sidekicks.  Wonder which ones I'm missing...?


Our wiki has all the sidekicks. https://superherosquadonline.wikispaces.com/Sidekicks...smolten and RCL (mostly) have kept it up to date.

----------


## Carmaicol

If you slip they should give you "The Has-been" tittle.

Congrats to everyone. The new medallion looks nice, my favorite still the one for 150 lev. characters.

----------


## Baron Clock Machine

So, a quick hello first as I'm new to this site and SHSO. I hope to spend a lot of time here and in the game.

Now, no first post without a question, it seems. As I'm currently stuck with the super-mega-knockdown-perma-stun clone-bots, is there any way to figure if and when the situation will be addressed? I have seen a post up-thread from someone who seems to be working on the game, but nothing about this. I have sent one ticket about it in the feedback / suggestion part; now I wonder if maybe another one pointing this out as a bug might be more useful.

Anyway, aside from this bothersome roadblock I really like what I have seen of the game so far, it hits all the right buttons for me.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I just talked to Eric, he said if you fall off the lists you lose the Medallion. I'm trying to convince him that having a replacement "Alum" medallion if/when you fall off of these lists.
> 
> I also think it's a shame RCL doesn't get to display BOTH of his Medallions at the same time. And with all his work on the wiki and his Crisis scores...There's no question in my mind he is the best there is.


Thanks Spy, I don't mind using only one medallion, and I love being in leaderboards! 

I was wondering about the keeping medallion myself, and I think is fair enough that you lose the medallion if you fall of the Top 10, I will probably fall off the next squad lvl, cause I don't have AU Ultron, but I will try to keep the achievements medallion!

I will not buy gold only to get AU Ultron, cause I have so many fractals, and I have gold that I don't have use for, I have all the heroes, sidekicks, badges, medallions and titles, but my year membership is about to expire and I will renew the year membership for sure! Would be sweet if they gave AU Ultron to people who renew the year membership!

----------


## spideyman

Random thought:

I would like to play a mission with Stealth Suit Captain America, Agent Coulson, Dr Doom and you guessed it X-Force Wolfie.  Thinking that should be interesting for taking on the Doom mission.

----------


## Xapto

Congrats on all the CBR's that made it onto the Top 10. I still have a LONG way to go if I want to catch up with you guys :P

----------


## roneers

Congrats!
Just... Congrats!

haven't been able to play much lately due to some business and circumstances, but I will try to pick it up again, and who knows? Maybe I'll be there someday

----------


## Raven

> What's your squad level?


4104. I have all 105 sidekicks

----------


## Charles LePage

> Congrats on all the CBR's that made it onto the Top 10. I still have a LONG way to go if I want to catch up with you guys :P


Thank you, and since I neglected to say this before in my excitement, congratulations to EVERYONE on both lists!   Hard work does pay off!  :Smile:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> If you slip they should give you "The Has-been" tittle.


<laughs> Too funny! I'll suggest it for its humor and genius.




> So, a quick hello first as I'm new to this site and SHSO. I hope to spend a lot of time here and in the game.
> 
> Now, no first post without a question, it seems. As I'm currently stuck with the super-mega-knockdown-perma-stun clone-bots, is there any way to figure if and when the situation will be addressed? I have seen a post up-thread from someone who seems to be working on the game, but nothing about this. I have sent one ticket about it in the feedback / suggestion part; now I wonder if maybe another one pointing this out as a bug might be more useful.
> 
> Anyway, aside from this bothersome roadblock I really like what I have seen of the game so far, it hits all the right buttons for me.


Welcome aboard, Baron Clock Machine! I sent up some concerns on this subject, but I haven't pinned down a good answer, yet. So far I've got the canned response of "the team is continually looking at the missions and tweaking them to keep the game fun for all levels." I'll refocus my nagging to get a better one...




> 4104. I have all 105 sidekicks


You're missing 10. I have 4114.

----------


## Raven

> You're missing 10. I have 4114.


Yeah I know I am missing 10 squad levels, trying to find out what they are... I checked sidekicks this morning, I have 105 same as the wiki. I'll double check all my heroes tonight, pretty sure all are at max/20 though. Does anything else add to squad level (titles, medalions etc.)?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Yeah I know I am missing 10 squad levels, trying to find out what they are... I checked sidekicks this morning, I have 105 same as the wiki. I'll double check all my heroes tonight, pretty sure all are at max/20 though. Does anything else add to squad level (titles, medalions etc.)?


Squad levels are the sum of Hero levels, Lore, Level 11 bonuses, Level 20 bonuses, and sidekicks. 

There are 105 sidekicks to be had, and you have them all.   Sounds like not all your heroes are maxed out.  There are so many to keep track of, I've discovered non-maxed out heroes in my squad before.

----------


## Charles LePage

I'd like to leave work now and go home and play SHSO please.   Can I do that?

----------


## CenturianSpy

Just updated our "Most Wanted" thread with Episode 4: American Dream from my non-Pulitzer award winning series of "Repaints, Retreads and Rehashes". I think it's pretty...pretty...good.

----------


## Raven

> I'd like to leave work now and go home and play SHSO please.   Can I do that?


Haha, seconded!

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Squad levels are the sum of Hero levels, Lore, Level 11 bonuses, Level 20 bonuses, and sidekicks. 
> 
> There are 105 sidekicks to be had, and you have them all.   Sounds like not all your heroes are maxed out.  There are so many to keep track of, I've discovered non-maxed out heroes in my squad before.


I suggest keeping a spread sheet. I made one because my list was getting so big.

----------


## Ace

Sylvestro better not miss this weekend sale. I know he's been trying so much for Classic Wolverine from mystery boxes; now's his chance to get him for just 800 fractals.

----------


## Raven

> Squad levels are the sum of Hero levels, Lore, Level 11 bonuses, Level 20 bonuses, and sidekicks. 
> 
> There are 105 sidekicks to be had, and you have them all.   Sounds like not all your heroes are maxed out.  There are so many to keep track of, I've discovered non-maxed out heroes in my squad before.


You were bang on - My Red She-Hulk was level 11, maxed her and I'm now where I should be at squad level 4114, too bad I missed out on the medallion because they still show level 11 heroes as "max" in the GUI  :Mad:

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> You were bang on - My Red She-Hulk was level 11, maxed her and I'm now where I should be at squad level 4114, too bad I missed out on the medallion because they still show level 11 heroes as "max" in the GUI


Thats why I have a spread sheet. I have each hero with three columns:
10, 11-19, 20
When each one is completed, I put an X under which column completed.

----------


## DominoK

When did SHSO official come online? 
Is there a _3 Year Account_ Medallion for its 3rd anniversary available yet? Not that I'm eligible for that yet, I just like to keep track of all the in-game awards like that. I haven't seen anybody with it.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Is there a _3 Year Account_ Medallion for its 3rd anniversary available yet? Not that I'm eligible for that yet, I just like to keep track of all the in-game awards like that. I haven't seen anybody with it.


Capture.JPG

The circled medallion is the three year medallion.

----------


## DominoK

> Capture.JPG
> 
> The circled medallion is the three year medallion.


Thanks! ...and congrats.

----------


## CenturianSpy

I've been teaching myself Gimp. Here's my first Sidekick art.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I've been teaching myself Gimp. Here's my first Sidekick art.


Look amazing Spy!

----------


## roneers

Could anyone tell me if Samurai Wolvie is worht buying.
I could try and save up for him, but I can't play very much so it would be hard.
If he's not strong I would rather buy the normal wolvie instead

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Could anyone tell me if Samurai Wolvie is worht buying.
> I could try and save up for him, but I can't play very much so it would be hard.
> If he's not strong I would rather buy the normal wolvie instead


He is strong, and is the more unique between all the wolvies, but I like regular wolvie better

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> He is strong, and is the more unique between all the wolvies, but I like regular wolvie better


Agreed. I just bought him for my non-agent and played six missions straight with an XP boost potion to bring him up to level 8. The P3 cartwheel is a grand move visually and useful for taking out crowds of enemies like zombies in CotN.

----------


## Ace

Just spent 50k on 12 new heroes, it's going to take a while to farm that back as a non-agent :S.

----------


## Baron Clock Machine

Oh boy... *deep breath*

Ok, I just died 13 times in one run trying this Send in the Clone-Bots mission, naturally finishing silver and not progressing in Solo Conquest. That was with my highest-level hero (Black Widow, 14). Is there some trick or strategy I fail to grasp or is it simply horrible design as is and I shouldn't bother unless and until it will be fixed?

----------


## roneers

> He is strong, and is the more unique between all the wolvies, but I like regular wolvie better


I think I'll just try to save up for him during the sale then?
Just because he's more unique

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I think I'll just try to save up for him during the sale then?
> Just because he's more unique


Yeah, and samurai is 5000 fractals, the regular is 3000 fractals, better pick the samurai during the sale

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Oh boy... *deep breath*
> 
> Ok, I just died 13 times in one run trying this Send in the Clone-Bots mission, naturally finishing silver and not progressing in Solo Conquest. That was with my highest-level hero (Black Widow, 14). Is there some trick or strategy I fail to grasp or is it simply horrible design as is and I shouldn't bother unless and until it will be fixed?


What are your other options for heroes? and do you have any sidekick?

----------


## Baron Clock Machine

Abomination 13, Iron Man 12, Classic Thor 13, Captain America 12. I'm perfectly willing to get any currently available hero that would help me.

I use Giganto as a Sidekick (with both badges). Any help is truly appreciate, thank you.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Abomination 13, Iron Man 12, Classic Thor 13, Captain America 12. I'm perfectly willing to get any currently available hero that would help me.
> 
> I use Giganto as a Sidekick (with both badges). Any help is truly appreciate, thank you.


Better try with Abomination or Cap, but with melee characters you will have a hard time to get close, kill de Crushbots with basic attacks and save the Hero Up for the Clones, to get close to the Clones go jumping, when you are in the air they can't attack you

Or use Iron Man and take advanced of his long range

But you will have a hard time in the boss battle, Giganto does not help in anything, you need Mini Superior Spidey or Mini Eote Spidey or Mini Fin Fang Foom

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Abomination 13, Iron Man 12, Classic Thor 13, Captain America 12. I'm perfectly willing to get any currently available hero that would help me.
> 
> I use Giganto as a Sidekick (with both badges). Any help is truly appreciate, thank you.


What's your squad level.

----------


## Baron Clock Machine

My squad level is 1159.

I'll try with a different sidekick and hero, then. Thanks for the suggestions.

----------


## Charles LePage

> When did SHSO official come online?


Per Wikipedia, "The open beta version of the game was released on April 29, 2011 (although a closed beta was released in early 2011)."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marvel_...o_Squad_Online

I was not part of the closed beta.  I don't know for certain when I started my team, but here are the first three codes I used:

Hulkbuster Iron Man + 2 Week Trial Membership  05-04-2011
Tuxedo Thing + 2 Week Trial Membership  05-04-2011
2 Week Trial Membership Coupon  05-04-2011

----------


## derwipok

> Oh boy... *deep breath*
> 
> Ok, I just died 13 times in one run trying this Send in the Clone-Bots mission, naturally finishing silver and not progressing in Solo Conquest. That was with my highest-level hero (Black Widow, 14). Is there some trick or strategy I fail to grasp or is it simply horrible design as is and I shouldn't bother unless and until it will be fixed?


I just got Adamantium on it yesterday using lvl 11 Dark Phoenix and Mini Fin Fang Foom as my sidekick. I used only basic attacks for most enemies and saved my HU exclusively for Wolverine and Jean Grey, that worked pretty well. Used the sidekick summon on the Doom fight of course. I think any ranged character with a good HU would work so I'd try Iron Man in your case.

----------


## Maven

> I just got Adamantium on it yesterday using lvl 11 Dark Phoenix and Mini Fin Fang Foom as my sidekick. I used only basic attacks for most enemies and saved my HU exclusively for Wolverine and Jean Grey, that worked pretty well. Used the sidekick summon on the Doom fight of course. I think any ranged character with a good HU would work so I'd try Iron Man in your case.


Hmmm. It's gotta be asked: How on Earth, heaven, heck, and all eight planets in our Solar System did you get past the first overpowered Jean Grey's spam-a-thon? I'll admit this, my best Clone-Bot run was with Phoenix because of her healing...but I still got slaughtered on the boss round because of not having a powerful sidekick (starting a new account, I'm in the beginning stages and am spending my fractals on more heroes than sidekicks, only getting sidekicks I need for fractals (mummy) and zone achievements (gamma pigeon for killing critters)...and other than the Clone-Bot roadblock, it's actually quite fun building a new account with veteran account (3500+) know-how and tactics). Plus, they didn't give me Jean Grey at the beginning on that run, but instead Iron Man, who is annoying but relatively beatable when he doesn't have partners to pull a box-out on you.     

Baron Clock Machine, if you find yourself still struggling with the regular Send In The Clone-Bots and its recent ridiculous 'upgrade', don't worry...a lot of players are in the same boat as you, and it has been determined that the clones/frienemies/etc. being near-impossible to beat for most players has got to hopefully be a glitch. Jean Grey alone went from already being nuts to now impossible (the first two weeks, she spammed her power attacks, but her range and actually taking a respite every couple of attacks made her somewhat beatable...now she has a range that makes it near impossible to attack from a decent distance with a good ranged character). But again, for miracle players like Derwipok and Roaming Colossus Lion, perhaps there needs to be Super-Crisis missions implementing these 'new and improved' hero-minions.

----------


## derwipok

I don't know every time I saw her I ran towards her and after some knockbacks and whatever else she did I got near enough to use HU and the start of the combo to kill her, lost at least half of my health in the process I think but it worked. My first try at the mission was silver though, stupidly used the summon sidekick at the end of the 2nd stage when I saw Wolverine + Jean Grey and couldn't do anything in the boss fight when I faced 2 Wolverines and a Hulk who knocked me down instantly every time I got up.

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

> Hmmm...
> 
> Mini Ends of the Earth Spider-Man is also a Mystery Box sidekick.
> Did you get the Halloween sidekicks Mini Deadpool and  Yesterday's Chimichanga?
> Have you crafted all the sidekicks available?
> Did you get the Moon Bat and Christmas Crushbot last year when Gaz gave us the codes for them?
> Are you certain you have purchased all sidekicks from the shop, including the Jr. Shield Agent section?
> 
> I don't know after that.


Yep...I was missing Mini Dr. Strange.  Not sure how that happened, but I used the wiki to figure it out!

----------


## Raven

> Per Wikipedia, "The open beta version of the game was released on April 29, 2011 (although a closed beta was released in early 2011)."
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marvel_...o_Squad_Online
> 
> I was not part of the closed beta.  I don't know for certain when I started my team, but here are the first three codes I used:
> 
> Hulkbuster Iron Man + 2 Week Trial Membership  05-04-2011
> Tuxedo Thing + 2 Week Trial Membership  05-04-2011
> 2 Week Trial Membership Coupon  05-04-2011


Here's some from the Beta period:

SHSO Beta Program Access  03-20-2011
Hulkbuster Iron Man + 2 Week Trial Membership  04-17-2011
SHSO Beta Thank You Award  04-19-2011

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Here's some from the Beta period:
> 
> SHSO Beta Program Access  03-20-2011
> Hulkbuster Iron Man + 2 Week Trial Membership  04-17-2011
> SHSO Beta Thank You Award  04-19-2011


What is the SHSO Beta Thank You Award?

----------


## Charles LePage

> What is the SHSO Beta Thank You Award?


My guess is, Captain America.  True beta testers had him before he was publicly available.

----------


## Raven

> My guess is, Captain America.  True beta testers had him before he was publicly available.


Yes it was Captain America.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> Could anyone tell me if Samurai Wolvie is worht buying.
> I could try and save up for him, but I can't play very much so it would be hard.
> If he's not strong I would rather buy the normal wolvie instead


I like Samurai Wolvie after X-force Wolvie out of all the wolvies available now. Samurai wolvie has passive health boost only but his HU is pretty good, something like regular Night Crawler.

----------


## bpkhant2008

The best way to fight Clone-bots if you ever want to is use heros with helping guys. Like Cap America Stealth , Agent Coulson and X-force Wolvies. While the clones are attacking your helpers, you can sneak them behind and finish them fast.
But why you want to play that mission? For achievements? Luckily I finished my achievements before the "upgrades".

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

Good Lord...the Thanos crisis?  Took me 30 mins just to reach the first astral plane.  I'm getting a little butt-hurt about this now...

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Why hasn't there been a fifth episode of Squad Time yet?

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Why hasn't there been a fifth episode of Squad Time yet?


Eric ate to many snacks.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> eric ate to many snacks.


beefcake!!!

----------


## spideyman

Okay the Deadpool mission is broken for me.  This is the second time it has happened to me on team play.  I get left behind and have to wait for the boss stage.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Okay the Deadpool mission is broken for me.  This is the second time it has happened to me on team play.  I get left behind and have to wait for the boss stage.


It wouldn't let us advance either...

----------


## CenturianSpy

Does Mega-Collect not pick up Golden Fractals anymore OR did I just go 0 for 40 in the Daily Bugle?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Does Mega-Collect not pick up Golden Fractals anymore OR did I just go 0 for 40 in the Daily Bugle?


I got some Golden Fractals yesterday, Mega-Collecting. You just ran into a cold streak.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I got some Golden Fractals yesterday, Mega-Collecting. You just ran into a cold streak.


So, squaddie #41 I say "I'll go to the other zones to get the Golden Fractal." You know what happened? You guessed it. The DARN Golden Fractal was in the Bugle. Mega-Collect still works and Gaz trolls me like a noob.

----------


## cpinheir

For those of you having frost imp trouble in the Gods of Thunder mission....I just played through it being careful not to trigger any of the 'humility injectors'....and didn't have any problems finishing the mission.

Also, regarding the clone-bots mission....I was able to squeak by just barely using x-force wolvie.....as someone mentioned before, having your summoned helpers attack is a good strategy. But even still, in the last battle vs. jean grey/wolvie/iron man I took my time to try to lure one at a time into a previous room and take 'em out separately. I haven't tried it yet, but I wonder if Ms. Marvel might not be a good hero to use in the clone bots mission. Her P2 is full armor boost, and while it won't protect against the 'just dance' attack, she should be able to weather the many knockdown attacks, right?

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Also, regarding the clone-bots mission....I was able to squeak by just barely using x-force wolvie.....as someone mentioned before, having your summoned helpers attack is a good strategy. But even still, in the last battle vs. jean grey/wolvie/iron man I took my time to try to lure one at a time into a previous room and take 'em out separately. I haven't tried it yet, but I wonder if Ms. Marvel might not be a good hero to use in the clone bots mission. Her P2 is full armor boost, and while it won't protect against the 'just dance' attack, she should be able to weather the many knockdown attacks, right?


Her P2 don't protect against knockdown anymore, looks like they change all the heroes that had protection against knockdown and all the heroes that had knockdown effect to all attacks with boosts, the only hero who still have protection is Black Panther

Everyone is complaining of Send in the Clone Bots, but this mission is not that hard, a little annoying but still playable, even the crisis version, now The Infinity Thanos and Doomsday in Space, that is crazy!

----------


## Carmaicol

So, I came back as an active player and I'm 800 points behind you, Lion? Time to work in those achievements again :P

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> So, I came back as an active player and I'm 800 points behind you, Lion? Time to work in those achievements again :P


Where were you?

----------


## Carmaicol

> Where were you?


I took a break from the game since Oct 28th. I only collected tokens for SW. nightcrawler and Pirate Deadpool, I played a couple of hours today.

----------


## Iron Maiden

> So, squaddie #41 I say "I'll go to the other zones to get the Golden Fractal." You know what happened? You guessed it. The DARN Golden Fractal was in the Bugle. Mega-Collect still works and Gaz trolls me like a noob.


The golden Fractal has always been a bit hit or miss because you can't assume it is going to be in the same zone with everything else.  Like when I was farming for Chimis, they could be just about anywhere.   I just got used to checking all 4 zones.  I just have not been all that obsessed about getting gold and if I didn't get them on a mega collect I just moved on.   

I did try the same trick with the chimichangas where I cycled through some heroes but it didn't get nearly the yield.  I generally went through my squad in alpha order and by the time I got to the D's, only one other picked up the golden fractal in the same spot.  I was using the area near the puppet show in Asgard since I figured why not try it there once I found it.    The fractals were still showing up but they were mosty the normal ones, not gold.  A few heroes didn't track to that spot though most of them did.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Sorry Guys I haven't been able to get on much in the last month since I am moving but I will try to play more in the coming moths when I have time.  :Big Grin:

----------


## bpkhant2008

Does anything recently change in Cards Game? I tried to join one game but it keeps on downloading and can't join the game.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Not any trouble here.

----------


## PhantCowboy

I saw Incredible Eye Turtle and he had a medallion that said "Top 10" does anyone know what this means or does anyone have it?

----------


## Charles LePage

> I saw Incredible Eye Turtle and he had a medallion that said "Top 10" does anyone know what this means or does anyone have it?


https://www.facebook.com/SuperHeroSquadOnline

Capture1.JPGCapture2.JPG

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I saw Incredible Eye Turtle and he had a medallion that said "Top 10" does anyone know what this means or does anyone have it?


https://www.facebook.com/SuperHeroSquadOnline?ref=br_tf

There's a few of us on those lists...

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> I saw Incredible Eye Turtle and he had a medallion that said "Top 10" does anyone know what this means or does anyone have it?


They are the 10 players with the highest Squad Levels or most Achievement Points.

----------


## censorship

> I've been teaching myself Gimp. Here's my first Sidekick art.



It looks good, except Sun Wukong's homeland is Mount Huaguo in China.
The Bunny King is a spoof on all the other beast kings who allied with Monkey King (Bull Demon King, Lion Spirit King, etc)

Japan was trying to conquer China during the 16th century when _Journey to the West_ was published, so Mount Fuji Bunny King definitely wouldn't be Monkey King's friend.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> It looks good, except Sun Wukong's homeland is Mount Huaguo in China.
> The Bunny King is a spoof on all the other beast kings who allied with Monkey King (Bull Demon King, Lion Spirit King, etc)
> 
> Japan was trying to conquer China during the 16th century when _Journey to the West_ was published, so Mount Fuji Bunny King definitely wouldn't be Monkey King's friend.


<laughs> Japan's wushu is greater!

----------


## Spider-Prime

I'm curious how they will do this next month if it's the next set of people to get it or if people have to beat the top 10 list to get it. I'm nearing 4000 squad level, so I'm curious if I will get on it or not  :Smile:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I'm curious how they will do this next month if it's the next set of people to get it or if people have to beat the top 10 list to get it. I'm nearing 4000 squad level, so I'm curious if I will get on it or not


Gaz is releasing their "Rising Star Medallion" soon, if you don't make the Top 10 List.

----------


## Maven

And a nice, funky public service message for all regardless of ever making the discussed lists...

----------


## PhantCowboy

> https://www.facebook.com/SuperHeroSquadOnline
> 
> Attachment 12837Attachment 12838


Thx I haven't been checking FB a lot lately

----------


## CenturianSpy

Episode 5: Angel of my ongoing series of "Repaints, Retreads and Rehashes" is posted on our "Most Wanted" thread. I hope you like it.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Novas heroup seems to be doing the opposite effect that its intended to. He pushes people away instead of pulling them in.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> And a nice, funky public service message for all regardless of ever making the discussed lists...

----------


## CenturianSpy

Squad Time #5 almost here!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Squad Time!

----------


## the_key_24

> squad time!


carnage!?!?!?!?

Bu-bu-but the dnu list!!!

----------


## bpkhant2008

Oh man, I already got Iron Man MKI sidekick. Bummer..

----------


## Spider-Prime

> carnage!?!?!?!?
> 
> Bu-bu-but the dnu list!!!


It might mean he won't be a total serial killer anymore cause of Axis crossover when his mind got inverted to be good instead of evil and he might stay that way. I wouldn't be surprised if Marvel wants to tone him down so they can put him in other media like the cartoons and movies, so they don't have to make him that brutal anymore. Apparently, they are doing the same to Sabretooth.

----------


## millsfan

Thats cool they have a new building.  The squad time was really cool, and I can see they put a lot of time into everything they make.  I like that they keep getting better and it's great they always listen to people and found a way to get Carnage in.  Myself, I never requested him a lot but I know my brother wanted him. 
I'm in the category of people that request characters that aren't requested a lot so they dont get in lol

----------


## Spider-Prime

We're probably going to get some Axis related characters, I wonder if we are going to get a Red Onslaught boss mission! That would be awesome! Sure it would just be a red skull head on onslaught and plays like Onslaught, but I would still be happy  :Smile:  We're getting that in Marvel Heroes for the next raid missions.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

I was expecting a sword for X-Force Psylocke, but she looks great anyway!

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I was expecting a sword for X-Force Psylocke, but she looks great anyway!


I was expecting a real kanata as well, maybe a mixed of real katana and psychic blade, but yeah, she looks awesome!

----------


## millsfan

I like Moon Knight and I would like to know is any of these outfits could appear in Hero up
Marvel Now Moon Knight
Secret Avengers
Ultimate

ERIC TELL DEVS!!!!

----------


## roneers

Woohoo!!!
Finally, after 1 Year of playing I got to lvl 1000.
(Frankenstein can't look in a mirror but he gets the job done.)

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Did anyone notice the scene after the credits of Squad Time?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Did anyone notice the scene after the credits of Squad Time?


Reminds me of Katamari Damacy.

Put on your best Sherlock coatume! Look what Eric just said:




> There is a hint of another character being made hidden in the episode
> 
> i trust you will put on your detective hats and find it


*spoilers:*
Best I got (so far) is the discussion of a hoverchair and mind bolts (bullets) @3:12. My guess is *Professor X*!
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Raven

> Squad Time!


Tsk tsk.. Wasted opportunity for an Eric shower scene!

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Some Big Lipped Alligator Moments (guy in the hoodie with his key and the barfing rainbows)
Everybody on the villain side of the wall is playable except Bullseye. Hmm...
Q & A, *Q*uicksilver and *A*ngel. Clever.
The Spider-Man wallcrawler toy returns at 13:00.
Paul has Kang, Nighthawk, and Enchantress action figures.

----------


## Carmaicol

> There is a hint of another character being made hidden in the episode
> 
> i trust you will put on your detective hats and find it


Clearly, that's Regular Runner Man.

----------


## millsfan

> Tsk tsk.. Wasted opportunity for an Eric shower scene!


Wtf?.. I hope this is a joke

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Wtf?.. I hope this is a joke


<laughs> I think Ms. Raven is NOT joking.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Tsk tsk.. Wasted opportunity for an Eric shower scene!


Would you settle for a Spy shower scene?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> would you settle for a spy shower scene?


Spy cleanest there is!!!

----------


## Shadow

Let's see if those greedy scum don't box Carnage. If they do, I'm going to ban my account by cussing.

----------


## Raven

> Let's see if those greedy scum don't box Carnage. If they do, I'm going to ban my account by cussing.


There's nothing wrong with boxes now that you can buy them with free currency, I spent 30K on them yesterday just for cards.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Let's see if those greedy scum don't box Carnage. If they do, I'm going to ban my account by cussing.


Jeez, if you're so hateful don't spread it around.

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> Let's see if those greedy scum don't box Carnage. If they do, I'm going to ban my account by cussing.


That's a bit much.  Gazillion has been very generous with its users over the years.  If Carnage is in a box, he's in a box.  Not the end of the world.  Just play the game a whole bunch and earn some fractals.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Happy 500th Page!!!!!!*

----------


## Stormhawk

> *Happy 500th Page!!!!!!*


Sure why not?   :Stick Out Tongue: 

BTW Sorry for being MIA for awhile... not that anyone really noticed haha.   Will probably still be busy for awhile anyway.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> *Happy 500th Page!!!!!!*


And I would read 500 pages and I would read 500 more!

DA-LAT-DA! DA-LAT-DA!! Da-da-da dun-diddle un-diddle un-diddle uh da-da!!!

----------


## roneers

> *Happy 500th Page!!!!!!*


Congratulations dear shso page!!!!!!!!!! But, how many pages can one thread have anyway?
Because I don't think there's a single thread which has as much as we do!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Congratulations dear shso page!!!!!!!!!! But, how many pages can one thread have anyway?
> Because I don't think there's a single thread which has as much as we do!


Moderators can change the number of pages one thread can have. Originally it was 5000, they upped to 10,000. This is the largest thread in the "Media" section but there are many in the "Comics" section and "CBR Community" section that are much larger with more views...but that's people discussing comics (the main purpose of CBR) and politics (the politics discussion is hijacked by extreme liberals and most of them are a$$holes).

No question this is the best thread, and best group, for SHSO.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> *Happy 500th Page!!!!!!*


A very Happy 500 indeed? Are you going to start a new page/thread?

----------


## Arnier

http://www.starwars.com/news/star-wa...clusive-reveal
New Marvel Heroes?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> *Happy 500th Page!!!!!!*

----------


## roneers

> Moderators can change the number of pages one thread can have. Originally it was 5000, they upped to 10,000. This is the largest thread in the "Media" section but there are many in the "Comics" section and "CBR Community" section that are much larger with more views...but that's people discussing comics (the main purpose of CBR) and politics (the politics discussion is hijacked by extreme liberals and most of them are a$$holes).
> 
> No question this is the best thread, and best group, for SHSO.


I completely agree with the statement shovel this line.
SHSO FOR THE WIN!!!

----------


## bpkhant2008

This is the best and most informative thread regarding SHSO on the web ( after the shso wiki, of course). Unlike wiki, here you can read other members' thoughts, comments and gripes regarding the game up to the minute!! I was lurker and reader of this thread for over a year before finally becoming a member of CBR just to participate in this thread.

So, thank you all who correspond here and a toast to 5,000 or more pages in future.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> http://www.starwars.com/news/star-wa...clusive-reveal
> New Marvel Heroes?


I hope they don't... This is Marvel Super Hero Squad Online, and should only have characters created by Marvel. No Star Wars, no DC, not even Amalgam characters.

----------


## millsfan

How does Gazillion even make a profit from any games now since they made so much stuff for free currency? I'm still trying to figure this out.  Will they at some point like make some content for gold only and no fractals? I just have 7,000 gold chilling since the biggest update, no reason to use it.

Just trying to understand what will come of gold

----------


## Megatron

It's hard to believe I've read 850 pages worth of SHSO discussion (the old thread was at about 350 when it was deleted I think).

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> It's hard to believe I've read 850 pages worth of SHSO discussion (the old thread was at about 350 when it was deleted I think).


No, it was much more than that around 500 something.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> How does Gazillion even make a profit from any games now since they made so much stuff for free currency? I'm still trying to figure this out.


Volume of microtransactions. This is why they added all those under $5 MTXs. I have 650K in fractals, which is easily three years worth, but I'll continue my membership because I believe in this game & community.


> Will they at some point like make some content for gold only and no fractals? I just have 7,000 gold chilling since the biggest update, no reason to use it.
> 
> Just trying to understand what will come of gold


I think the pre-sale bundles will be the gold-eaters of the future.




> It's hard to believe I've read 850 pages worth of SHSO discussion (the old thread was at about 350 when it was deleted I think).





> No, it was much more than that around 500 something.


There were FOUR old _main_ threads (*not* including the card, "Most Wanted", contest, and character ranking threads)...we surpassed the posting limit three times before.

----------


## DominoK

How will Gaz determine who gets the Top 10 Squad medallion when we have more than ten players with maxed out squad levels? Because it will happen eventually.

----------


## millsfan

> Volume of microtransactions. This is why they added all those under $5 MTXs. I have 650K in fractals, which is easily three years worth, but I'll continue my membership because I believe in this game & community.I think the pre-sale bundles will be the gold-eaters of the future.


I have my year membership too, along with my brother who has one yet we still have thousands of gold that we bought/saved which we will not use now since we can easily get fractals.  I just think it's not as fun for ME, I know many others though cant get gold so it's good for a lot of people.  I personally don't buy the bundles, they can help yet I am not certain when it comes to committing to badging a character.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> I hope they don't... This is Marvel Super Hero Squad Online, and should only have characters created by Marvel. No Star Wars, no DC, not even Amalgam characters.


Actually, while I am not a big fan of Star Wars by any stretch of the imagination, I think it would be cool if we saw characters from Hasbro's other SHS-esque toylines.  I know the game is based on the marvel universe in general and not just the toys, but how awesome would it be to have the G.I.Joe, Transformers, Indiana Jones, and Star Wars characters, too?  ESPECIALLY G.I.JOE!  All four of these themes had figures just like the SHS ones, and it would be cool to have a crossover.

I know it could never happen, but its fun to dream.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Actually, while I am not a big fan of Star Wars by any stretch of the imagination, I think it would be cool if we saw characters from Hasbro's other SHS-esque toylines.  I know the game is based on the marvel universe in general and not just the toys, but how awesome would it be to have the G.I.Joe, Transformers, Indiana Jones, and Star Wars characters, too?  ESPECIALLY G.I.JOE!  All four of these themes had figures just like the SHS ones, and it would be cool to have a crossover.
> 
> I know it could never happen, but its fun to dream.


I'm not saying that wouldn't be a fun game (it would), it just isn't right for _this_ game.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> I'm not saying that wouldn't be a fun game (it would), it just isn't right for _this_ game.


You are right, of course.

Don't worry.  Like I said, it could never happen.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Actually, while I am not a big fan of Star Wars by any stretch of the imagination, I think it would be cool if we saw characters from Hasbro's other SHS-esque toylines.  I know the game is based on the marvel universe in general and not just the toys, but how awesome would it be to have the G.I.Joe, Transformers, Indiana Jones, and Star Wars characters, too?  ESPECIALLY G.I.JOE!  All four of these themes had figures just like the SHS ones, and it would be cool to have a crossover.


The crossover I'd like to see would be DC characters in the game.  But likewise, I know it's unlikely to ever happen.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> I have my year membership too, along with my brother who has one yet we still have thousands of gold that we bought/saved which we will not use now since we can easily get fractals.  I just think it's not as fun for ME, I know many others though cant get gold so it's good for a lot of people.  I personally don't buy the bundles, they can help yet I am not certain when it comes to committing to badging a character.


I think it is opposite for me. Before the biggest update ever, I didn't buy gold or become member. Once the gold exclusive heros are no more, it is more fun to play and I bought the gold ($49 bundle I think) and then later become year-long member. The new way has made people hook on the game more.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> The crossover I'd like to see would be DC characters in the game.  But likewise, I know it's unlikely to ever happen.


SHSO with characters from DC Super Friends??

----------


## Spider-Prime

> How will Gaz determine who gets the Top 10 Squad medallion when we have more than ten players with maxed out squad levels? Because it will happen eventually.


I'm hoping they basically go down a list of who is at after the people who already have the top 10. I still need to get AU Ultron, but I'm getting there to max squad level. Only took 3 years haha.

----------


## bpkhant2008

Hi all, 
Just out of curiosity, what are your most played mission and what is the count. Here is mine ( as of today).

MostPlayed.jpg

----------


## Carmaicol

Does X-Force Wolverine early access ends today or I have until tomorrow to gather fractals?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Eric posted a maintenance and update notice so it's a safe bet X-Force Wolverine will be on regular sale and the next newest hero, probably X-Force Psylocke, will be up for early access and pre-sale buyers.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Eric posted a maintenance and update notice so it's a safe bet X-Force Wolverine will be on regular sale and the next newest hero, probably X-Force Psylocke, will be up for early access and pre-sale buyers.

----------


## Ace

Well, this is a new look '-'.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Well, this is a new look '-'.


The maintenance changed the maintenance screen.  Trickster SNACKS strikes again.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

You can view and save it here: https://d13m2pbs70v5xe.cloudfront.ne...intenance3.jpg

----------


## millsfan

> Well, this is a new look '-'.


I like the logo with iron man messing with the button

And why are people talking about cross overs what is going on?  

I would like the teen titans from DC in SHSO Red X would be cool

----------


## roneers

Do you guys think there could Some special Christmaseiland sale in shso?
Or a present a day 4 weeks before it? 
Though we do have login bonusses

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Do you guys think there could Some special Christmaseiland sale in shso?
> Or a present a day 4 weeks before it? 
> Though we do have login bonusses


I think you should get a present on your birthday. Maybe a heroic box?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Games back up, there's a Mystique mission bonus this weekend.

----------


## derwipok

> Do you guys think there could Some special Christmaseiland sale in shso?
> Or a present a day 4 weeks before it? 
> Though we do have login bonusses


There's usually a christmas sale so I assume that we'll get one again.

----------


## eagle1604

Is X-Force Psylocke now available or not

----------


## derwipok

> Is X-Force Psylocke now available or not


Yeah she's in as early access.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Yeah she's in as early access.


She does not double-jump like her regular form. Did she sacrifice that for something else?

Edit: Oh, wait, she can telekinetically fly like Jean Grey!

----------


## Maven

And I am pleased beyond pleased to report that the long national nightmare is over...the clone-bots/hero-enemies/etc. have been returned back to their previous, considerably more reasonable-to-fight movesets. As a matter of fact, I celebrated my now being able to move on with the Solo Conquest on my new account with beating up on Doom with Reed as an ode to my forever favorite Marvel rivalry.  :Cool:  




Thank you, THANK YOU to Eric and Co. And may my previous/now scratched out complaints about the now solved headache remain the only ones I will ever have had about this fine, FINE game.

----------


## cpinheir

The magnets in the magneto mission has been fixed.....also, I think the newer mayhem missions have been fixed, as I was able to beat Mysterio on adamantium, and I was never able to do that before.

Archangel and Beta Ray Bill combos are also fixed.

Now to test and see if mission launch via hero ACH screen has been fixed....


Thanks for all the bug-fixing, dev team!!

----------


## CenturianSpy

If you're looking to take time off from leveling your new X-Force Psylocke or replaying the fixed missions (nice job, Gaz!). I just updated our "Most Wanted" thread with Episode 6: Ant-Man of my "Repaints, Retreads and Rehashes" series. So if you like Hank or Scott, or if you hate them, it's a good read with pictures.

----------


## CenturianSpy

New loading screen:

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> She does not double-jump like her regular form. Did she sacrifice that for something else?
> 
> Edit: Oh, wait, she can telekinetically fly like Jean Grey!



OMG, SERIOUSLY? 
I CAN'T WAIT TO GET HER NEXT WEEK!

----------


## millsfan

> OMG, SERIOUSLY? 
> I CAN'T WAIT TO GET HER NEXT WEEK!


I'm very shocked, you mr tony don't have a membership

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> OMG, SERIOUSLY? 
> I CAN'T WAIT TO GET HER NEXT WEEK!


You should see the visual, she manifests psionic butterfly wings on her back and flaps them.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I'm very shocked, you mr tony don't have a membership


I used to have one. I've decided not to get one until I finish my long list of heroes to max.
Here's my list: (Ignore the X's)
Tigra - 20 X
Frankenstein - 11 X
Morbius - 11 X
Iceman - 20 X
Avengers Hulk - 20 X
Avengers Ironman - 20 X
Hulkbuster Ironman - 20 X
Iron Man MK 1 - 20 
Avengers Nick Fury - 20 
Quicksilver - 20 
Blacksuit Spiderman - 20 
Tuxedo Thing - 20 
Avengers Thor - 20 
War Machine - 20 
Avenging Wolverine - 20 
Street Clothes Wolverine - 20 
Captain America Super Soldier - 20 
Falcon - 20 
Valkyrie - 20

----------


## Carmaicol

Do I have every craftable medal?



Still need to buy a lot of Pets (and titles).

----------


## millsfan

> I used to have one. I've decided not to get one until I finish my long list of heroes to max.
> Here's my list: (Ignore the X's)
> Tigra - 20 X
> Frankenstein - 11 X
> Morbius - 11 X
> Iceman - 20 X
> Avengers Hulk - 20 X
> Avengers Ironman - 20 X
> Hulkbuster Ironman - 20 X
> ...


I can't think of people wanting more badges after 20.. I can't handle badging heroes to 20 it is tons of xp.  I have not had time to play frequently for such a long time, I dont have a moment to sit and play.  WOW I still never even got to see any of the x force people in game.  I need less work to do so I can play.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Do I have every craftable medal?


I have 173 of 200 as well.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

Yay! They fixed the broken Mayhem Missions  :Big Grin:

----------


## bpkhant2008

> Yay! They fixed the broken Mayhem Missions


If you are referring to Dark Surfer and such, I am really happy finally can get Addy on those missions. Great Job, devs.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Do I have every craftable medal?
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to buy a lot of Pets (and titles).





> I have 173 of 200 as well.


I think you're missing two points:

----------


## DominoK

> I think you're missing two points:


It says 172 for me. I went through the sidekick badge upgrade list twice and it doesn't look like I'm missing any upgrades. I don't know.

Any new sidekicks or sidekick badges coming in the near future?

----------


## Raven

> It says 172 for me. I went through the sidekick badge upgrade list twice and it doesn't look like I'm missing any upgrades. I don't know.
> 
> Any new sidekicks or sidekick badges coming in the near future?


175 for me too

----------


## DominoK

Anyone know if there are any characters coming for Christmas or if they are doing a Christmas theme with achievements like they did for Halloween?

They should release original Iceman for Christmas.

----------


## bpkhant2008

At first, I thought new Psylocke is so-so. Even though her hero up is ok, her healings and defence boost are very long. Together with X-Force Wolvie, that pair is deadly for any crisis missions.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I think you're missing two points:


I will need a list of every sidekick upgrade you have.  Thanks.   :Smile:

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Couldn't the missing sidekick's badges be those ones that doesn't have a sidekick yet? Like the Rat's badges that someone found in a box?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Couldn't the missing sidekick's badges be those ones that doesn't have a sidekick yet? Like the Rat's badges that someone found in a box?


That makes a lot of sense.  I don't have any rat badges.  Have they been found in all boxes or only certain ones?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> That makes a lot of sense.  I don't have any rat badges.  Have they been found in all boxes or only certain ones?


I got the rat silver badge from a box, can't remember which. I plan to craft all the badges to see if I have one more than the max.

Edit: I crafted all sidekick badges which gave me a total of 174. And my Rat's silver badge didn't count.

----------


## DominoK

What rat badges are you guys talking about exactly? I don't see any rat sidekicks. Am I missing something? Thanks!

----------


## Charles LePage

> Edit: I crafted all sidekick badges which gave me a total of 174. And my Rat's silver badge didn't count.


I believe you- but I checked my craftable item list, and I don't have any badges left to craft.

----------


## Raven

> What rat badges are you guys talking about exactly? I don't see any rat sidekicks. Am I missing something? Thanks!


Mystery boxes occasionally award badges for unreleased heroes and sidekicks, it happened with Agent Venom who was released soon after the badge first appeared in a box, and also with some badges for a rat sidekick that remains unreleased.

----------


## Carmaicol

> Edit: I crafted all sidekick badges which gave me a total of 174. And my Rat's silver badge didn't count.


I checked mines one by one and i found the uncrafted one, Arcane Pigeon Gold. Also in 174.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I checked mines one by one and i found the uncrafted one, Arcane Pigeon Gold. Also in 174.


I have looked for the fifth time and still can't find any uncrafted ones.

I put in a ticket 




> According to my achievements, I have 173 sidekick upgrades. I'm told the maximum is 174. Which one am I missing?


and received this answer:




> Greetings Squire Valiant Snail,
> 
> Thanks for contacting us. According to the Achievement "Epic Upgrader," there are actually 200 Sidekick upgrades total. Some upgrades may not be available to you at this time. Please make sure to keep an eye out on the Daily Bugle for any updates. We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Trisha
> Super Hero Squad Online Support


I don't think she quite understood.

----------


## Raven

> I have looked for the fifth time and still can't find any uncrafted ones.
> 
> I put in a ticket 
> 
> 
> 
> and received this answer:
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you should probably re-phrase it as "Some squads have attained 175 in the achievement Epic Upgrader, I have crafted every available sidekick upgrade yet my score only shows 173, is my achievement score glitched?"

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

The clone-bots can still knock you down in the Dr. Doom mayhem mission. And when are they going to add beginning animation for the new mayhem missions?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Yes you should probably re-phrase it as "Some squads have attained 175 in the achievement Epic Upgrader, I have crafted every available sidekick upgrade yet my score only shows 173, is my achievement score glitched?"


I did, and here's what I received:




> Greetings again Squire Valiant Snail,
> 
> Please refer to your previous ticket (5539-6735716) as an answer to your question has already been provided. 200 Sidekick upgrades is the maximum amount of sidekick upgrades available for the Epic Upgrader achievement.
> 
> Your score of 173 is not a bug or glitch and we have not received any reports from other players concerning this issue. Some upgrades may not be available to you at this time
> 
> We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


To any one who has 174 or 175 sidekick upgrades:  How many sidekicks do you have?

----------


## Raven

> I did, and here's what I received:
> 
> To any one who has 174 or 175 sidekick upgrades:  How many sidekicks do you have?


105 sidekicks

----------


## spideyman

I checked mine one by one and I did not have any missing but my total is 172.  It would be nice to see a break down of them and the metals in the achievements that way we could see what badges may be missing.

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## Carmaicol

> To any one who has 174 or 175 sidekick upgrades:  How many sidekicks do you have?


72. I don't think it matters if there's 172 or 175, since you can't complete the achievement anyway.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> 72. I don't think it matters if there's 172 or 175, since you can't complete the achievement anyway.


Speaking of this, is it really fair for Gazillion to add unbeatable achievements?

----------


## DominoK

Does Gaz still take suggestions?

It would be really nice if they could create two categories for titles. One for the common store-bought titles, then one for the more prestigious titles awarded from achievements, missions and such. There are just too many to sift through too find a particular one, and they are not even in alphabetical order.

Be nice for medallions too.

----------


## Spider-Prime

> Speaking of this, is it really fair for Gazillion to add unbeatable achievements?


They won't stay unbeatable, just for the moment they will be.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> There's usually a christmas sale so I assume that we'll get one again.


There might be a Thanksgiving sale too.



> Speaking of this, is it really fair for Gazillion to add unbeatable achievements?


They're not so much unbeatable as temporarily unattainable until more badges, etc. are available. We know there will be at least two more boxed heroes to finish the box achievements.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> There might be a Thanksgiving sale too.


If I remember correctly, the Thanksgiving/Black Friday sale last year was on all of the retired heroes.  I really hope that they do that again, but I am not sure they can afford to make such an offer when you can get anything with fractals now.  Maybe they will put them all on sale for gold only or something.  I would be OK with that.

Maybe I can finally get my hands on Scarlet Witch!

----------


## Carmaicol

Am I doing something wrong? I played 3 Mystique Crisis missions with X-force Wolverine Lev 13. and only get gold. Does he need to be maxed to reach Adamantium?

I got to 98000 points with him, I played with Maxed Mysterio and got 101500 and Ada.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Am I doing something wrong? I played 3 Mystique Crisis missions with X-force Wolverine Lev 13. and only get gold. Does he need to be maxed to reach Adamantium?
> 
> I got to 98000 points with him, I played with Maxed Mysterio and got 101500 and Ada.


Watch your combo, you are losing the combo 3x

----------


## bpkhant2008

> Am I doing something wrong? I played 3 Mystique Crisis missions with X-force Wolverine Lev 13. and only get gold. Does he need to be maxed to reach Adamantium?
> 
> I got to 98000 points with him, I played with Maxed Mysterio and got 101500 and Ada.


That happens to me too. I tried with Cap A stealth as well. My theory is your helpers' points don't count as your points. So, I guess you will need to use other hero or don't call out Helpers too often.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> That happens to me too. I tried with Cap A stealth as well. My theory is your helpers' points don't count as your points. So, I guess you will need to use other hero or don't call out Helpers too often.


The helpers points count, but you need to watch your combo, you need 101k to get adamantium, and to get 101k you need to kill almost everything with x3 combo, the helpers points is "special bonus", it is always 3x, you need to be careful with your kills, specially the Mini-MODOKs who died with one hit

----------


## Carmaicol

> The helpers points count, but you need to watch your combo, you need 101k to get adamantium, and to get 101k you need to kill almost everything with x3 combo, the helpers points is "special bonus", it is always 3x, you need to be careful with your kills, specially the Mini-MODOKs who died with one hit


I think I lost my 3x combo after the HU, when Cyclops spawns in my head and I can't move. I'll keep trying with him, it's the only one I need to max and Crisis Myst gives a ridiculous amount of xp this weekend.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> I think I lost my 3x combo after the HU, when Cyclops spawns in my head and I can't move. I'll keep trying with him, it's the only one I need to max and Crisis Myst gives a ridiculous amount of xp this weekend.


How much XP does it give on Adamantium? I only have the regular version, which gives 450 XP.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I think I lost my 3x combo after the HU, when Cyclops spawns in my head and I can't move. I'll keep trying with him, it's the only one I need to max and Crisis Myst gives a ridiculous amount of xp this weekend.


But the regular version is very quick, maybe you can finish 2 or more with the same time you need to finish the crisis version

----------


## cpinheir

Anybody looking to farm Mystique crisis mission? If so, invite me....squad name is Emperor Iridescent Wolf. I tried soloing, but it's hard to keep up the 3x combo.....easier to finish on adamantium as a team.  =)

----------


## Carmaicol

> How much XP does it give on Adamantium? I only have the regular version, which gives 450 XP.


I don't remember how much it gives in Ada, in gold I got 300+404 for the weekend. Must be around 1000+ for Ada.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Anybody looking to farm Mystique crisis mission? If so, invite me....squad name is Emperor Iridescent Wolf. I tried soloing, but it's hard to keep up the 3x combo.....easier to finish on adamantium as a team.  =)


 We just finished destroying this mission, You had White Phoenix and I had X force Psylocke. double heal was killer. great job!!! 2 on crisis, we rocked out!!!

----------


## cpinheir

> We just finished destroying this mission, You had White Phoenix and I had X force Psylocke. double heal was killer. great job!!! 2 on crisis, we rocked out!!!


Yes, thanks Mason....we breezed though that mish....well done! I'll be online at least for another couple hours, so if you or anybody else wants to run that Mystique crisis mish some more, hit me up.

----------


## Duke Marmoset Sparrow

> How much XP does it give on Adamantium? I only have the regular version, which gives 450 XP.


i think it was
450 + 585 xp

@ Emperor Iridescent Wolf: Thx for the Mystique Runs. You did a great job  :Smile:

----------


## cpinheir

> i think it was
> 450 + 585 xp
> 
> @ Emperor Iridescent Wolf: Thx for the Mystique Runs. You did a great job


Thanks, Duke....you did a fantastic job, as well. I was bringing the healing and you were bringing the heavy hitters...a good combination!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> i think it was
> 450 + 585 xp
> 
> @ Emperor Iridescent Wolf: Thx for the Mystique Runs. You did a great job


Duke, aren't you on my friends list. Anyone want to play a mission in about 30 min?

Edit: I'm logging on right know whoever wants to come.

----------


## Duke Marmoset Sparrow

> Duke, aren't you on my friends list. Anyone want to play a mission in about 30 min?
> 
> Edit: I'm logging on right know whoever wants to come.


Yes.

Iam still looking for active players for my friendlist.

Iam a very new player. Just started 2,5 months ago. Having now 6000 Achievment Points and a Squad Level of 1158

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Yes.
> 
> Iam still looking for active players for my friendlist.
> 
> Iam a very new player. Just started 2,5 months ago. Having now 6000 Achievment Points and a Squad Level of 1158


If you see me in game, feel free to contact and add.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Yes.
> 
> Iam still looking for active players for my friendlist.
> 
> Iam a very new player. Just started 2,5 months ago. Having now 6000 Achievment Points and a Squad Level of 1158


How did you get so far in less than 3 months?
And you can friend me if you see me in game (Baron Musician Griffin).

----------


## bpkhant2008

> The helpers points count, but you need to watch your combo, you need 101k to get adamantium, and to get 101k you need to kill almost everything with x3 combo, the helpers points is "special bonus", it is always 3x, you need to be careful with your kills, specially the Mini-MODOKs who died with one hit


You are right. I tried with Pirate Deadpool, tried to get 3x combo as much as I can. Got 99,800 point and end up Gold *sigh*... 

Getting Adamantium on solo Crisis missions shouldn't be that hard.

----------


## Duke Marmoset Sparrow

> How did you get so far in less than 3 months?
> And you can friend me if you see me in game (Baron Musician Griffin).


I started with the destiny achievments. After that my first priority was Mini Fang Foom. I got him after 1 month of playing.
After that i started to collect the daily collect with most of my heroes every day.
I bought first some heroes i realy like. After that the 1000 fractal heroes. Now Iam buying the 3000 fractal heros.

I got Junior shield member 4 weeks ago. Getting 4x more Fractals now.
Iam having now 85 heroes. On a good day iam getting 3 till 4 new heroes. 
If I havent tried to get my favorite Hero Rocket Raccoon i could be near 100 heroes. 
Still i havent had any luck with the mystery boxes. I bought around 90 mystery boxes. No Rocket Raccoon yet  :Frown: 

A lot of time i am spending in collecting the daily collect. I had not much time to play much missions yet. Only played 371 mission.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> You are right. I tried with Pirate Deadpool, tried to get 3x combo as much as I can. Got 99,800 point and end up Gold *sigh*... 
> 
> Getting Adamantium on solo Crisis missions shouldn't be that hard.


Yeah, you need everything 3x to barely get adamantium, and it's very easy waste to points in this mission

Right in the beginning they throw a bunch of Mini-MODOKs at you, and you will waste a lot of points there, what I like to do is stay in the other side of the fence and call only Nightcrawler, kill him and get the combo up to 3x, then go to Wolverine, Shadowcat and the Mini-MODOKs

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Finally!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Finally!


Good job! One question how do you take screenshots?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Good job! One question how do you take screenshots?


On a Mac you press command+shift+4, then use the mouse to outline the area you want to screenshot.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Good job! One question how do you take screenshots?


If your on a regular PC or laptop (like Me), the snipping tool is great and easy to use. (Thanks,Spy!!)

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*What is Infinity War II??? follow the link and find out.*

----------


## Carmaicol

> Yeah, you need everything 3x to barely get adamantium, and it's very easy waste to points in this mission
> 
> Right in the beginning they throw a bunch of Mini-MODOKs at you, and you will waste a lot of points there, what I like to do is stay in the other side of the fence and call only Nightcrawler, kill him and get the combo up to 3x, then go to Wolverine, Shadowcat and the Mini-MODOKs


I played my fourth mission with XF Wolv. today and finally get Adamantium. I payed too much attention to the 3x combo that I almost died fighting Mystique.

For some reason the combo drops to 2x and then zero while fighting Deadpool and Cable, I think that's the reason that I keep getting gold. The score at the end of the first stage was 45500 and 92300 for the second one. While fighting Mystique once again the combo dropped but I got the same amount of points, either way, if you finish the second stage with less than 92000, you get gold.

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

Hi all, so I I've been playing for awhile now and I have some questions. I have noticed that some posters have mentioned they have an agent account and a non agent account. Is there any 
particular reason to have two accounts rather than just have all your heroes on one account ? Thanks. Oh, and feel free to add me to the player directory. 

Emperor Wobbly Guardian

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I have noticed that some posters have mentioned they have an agent account and a non agent account. Is there any particular reason to have two accounts rather than just have all your heroes on one account ?


Hi there! Many of us created a second account to complete the Gambit's Sidekick challenge before the Big Update, because it was hard to find another player willing to lose a card battle ten times straight (though some partnerships had a mutual exchange of losses so that both can complete the challenge). With two laptops, it was easy to run both at the same time.

Admittedly, playing my non-agent account takes time away from my agent account. I was planning to use it just for the card challenge as a throwaway account, but felt like not wasting it; and I wanted to see how far a free, non-paying account can go. So far, after more than a year of playing it, I've reached squad level 2149, gotten 104 heroes, won three heroes in different contests, am less than 300 points to get MODOK, and by sheer luck accumulated five straight weeks of agent membership to buy all the agent heroes except Star-Lord.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Hi there! Many of us created a second account to complete the Gambit's Sidekick challenge before the Big Update, because it was hard to find another player willing to lose a card battle ten times straight (though some partnerships had a mutual exchange of losses so that both can complete the challenge). With two laptops, it was easy to run both at the same time.
> 
> Admittedly, playing my non-agent account takes time away from my agent account. I was planning to use it just for the card challenge as a throwaway account, but felt like not wasting it; and I wanted to see how far a free, non-paying account can go. So far, after more than a year of playing it, I've reached squad level 2149, gotten 104 heroes, won three heroes in different contests, am less than 300 points to get MODOK, and by sheer luck accumulated five straight weeks of agent membership to buy all the agent heroes except Star-Lord.


You are a VERY lucky person.

----------


## bpkhant2008

I think survival missions' falling down bug is coming back again. Suddenly, your hero fall into black endless pit and cannot do much.

----------


## Xapto

> Hi all, so I I've been playing for awhile now and I have some questions. I have noticed that some posters have mentioned they have an agent account and a non agent account. Is there any 
> particular reason to have two accounts rather than just have all your heroes on one account ? Thanks. Oh, and feel free to add me to the player directory. 
> 
> Emperor Wobbly Guardian


Hello and welcome to the forums!

I created a second account for some unknown reason and I don't really use it. I've had my main account for 3 years and i'm almost at squad level 2000. (I've been buying alot of boxes and I stopped playing for a bit :P )

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I had a second account to help me with Card Matches Tasks. I haven't used it for any purpose and don't even go on much anymore.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Hi all, so I I've been playing for awhile now and I have some questions. I have noticed that some posters have mentioned they have an agent account and a non agent account. Is there any 
> particular reason to have two accounts rather than just have all your heroes on one account ? Thanks. Oh, and feel free to add me to the player directory. 
> 
> Emperor Wobbly Guardian


Hi, welcome to CBR! (Even though I see you joined in September).
I created a second account back when everything cost gold. I used it to buy characters and missions I didn't want to spend gold on in my regular account, but abandoned it after the Recharge.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Mason,thanks for telling me about snipping tool.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

dancing pirate.jpg
 Eventually we got in sync with our dancing.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

I feel as if I am the lowest level here at 950. Any tips on leveling and getting heroes in a quicker succession than my process I am using?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I feel as if I am the lowest level here at 950. Any tips on leveling and getting heroes in a quicker succession than my process I am using?


1. Membership
2. Token collecting/Mega-collecting with chasing robbers, smashing troublebots, Impy hunting and doing every Mayhem Mission.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> I feel as if I am the lowest level here at 950. Any tips on leveling and getting heroes in a quicker succession than my process I am using?


I'm at 597.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

I'm at 4136

----------


## corvetterules

2310 or so here. Currently passively collecting anything I can find in Villainville to get heroes in the same manner as I'm collecting stuff - passively. Because I'm that bored but just don't feel like hoarding fractals, but spending them on something. Yeah, I'm the kind of guy who, once he has enough fractals for a new hero, he doesn't keep them and he buys one :P

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Right know I'm at 2139 as of 10 minutes ago.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Mason,thanks for telling me about snipping tool.


You're welcome, Spy told me about it! LOL!

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> 1. Membership
> 2. Token collecting/Mega-collecting with chasing robbers, smashing troublebots, Impy hunting and doing every Mayhem Mission.


never thought of chasing robbers and doing mayhem missions. Usually I 1. Mega-Collect, 2. Hunt Impy, 3. Find Golden fractal. rinse and repeat.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> never thought of chasing robbers and doing mayhem missions.


Well you're gonna complete achievements for them doing so and getting extra fractals and ach points.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

In 2012 *Astral Tornado Mariner* ran The Infinity Gauntlet Tournament. In 2014, The Tournament returns. 12 warriors each with a power stone, will do battle, defeat your opponent and gain control of their stone. The two that complete an Infinity Gauntlet by collecting all six power stones will do battle to determine an* Infinity War Champion*.
The Champion will receive 3 SHSO gift cards, the runner up will get one.


*Rules*
Any player can challenge any other to a match for their stone. The challenge must be a public challenge posted on the card thread. The opponent has one week to answer their challenge or lose their Infinity Stone by forfeit. One match only for the stone, winner takes both stones. When you have no stones, you are eliminated. You can wager multiple stones in a match. The Infinity Championship will be a best 2 out of 3 format.
No Mono decks in the Tournament-Crazy 28 rule is in effect. If your computer disconnects you lose the match.
*The Tournament is now accepting players, 12 spots. first come, first serve.*

*Click on my signature to join the Tournament!!*

----------


## bpkhant2008

I don't know it is a known issue or not but this is what I found out today. If you have two PCs, you can mega-collect in one PC and the countdown timer is only to that PC. Now, if you have another PC, you can mega-collect with that PC again. 
If you want to test, you can do this ( you need 2 PCs or more):

1. From one PC, log in to SHSO, mega collect and then logout.
2. Immediately, go to 2nd PC, log in to SHSO, mega collect again.

Each PC has its own timer for mega-collect. So, theoretically, if you have 10 PCs, you can log out, log in to each of them and mega collect within 5 mins. Once you mega collect all 10 PCs, you can start mega collect from 1st PC again if total time is already past 5 minutes.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> I feel as if I am the lowest level here at 950. Any tips on leveling and getting heroes in a quicker succession than my process I am using?


I am below 700 to 2300 in over a month. The secret is membership, mega-collect, looking at achievement list to accomplish easy ones and getting as many heroes as you can. 

Having Teamviewer (or any similar remote control software) and mega-collect every 5 minutes from your mobile devices will help too.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> I am below 700 to 2300 in over a month. The secret is membership, mega-collect, looking at achievement list to accomplish easy ones and getting as many heroes as you can. 
> 
> Having Teamviewer (or any similar remote control software) and mega-collect every 5 minutes from your mobile devices will help too.


Which achievements would you consider easy? I'm still working on trying to get MODOK.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> I don't know it is a known issue or not but this is what I found out today. If you have two PCs, you can mega-collect in one PC and the countdown timer is only to that PC. Now, if you have another PC, you can mega-collect with that PC again. 
> If you want to test, you can do this ( you need 2 PCs or more):
> 
> 1. From one PC, log in to SHSO, mega collect and then logout.
> 2. Immediately, go to 2nd PC, log in to SHSO, mega collect again.
> 
> Each PC has its own timer for mega-collect. So, theoretically, if you have 10 PCs, you can log out, log in to each of them and mega collect within 5 mins. Once you mega collect all 10 PCs, you can start mega collect from 1st PC again if total time is already past 5 minutes.


You might want to submit a ticket asking if that's okay, I thought of doing it a while ago but assumed it would count as cheating or a violation of rules. If its not... Please let me know.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> Which achievements would you consider easy? I'm still working on trying to get MODOK.


The easiest ones are the one you can buy heros. At first, I tried to get as many heroes as I can buy. I still have less than 10 heros with level 20. Didn't waste gold or fractals with hero upgrades first ( I'm assuming you don't have all the heros yet). Lower level heros are easier to level up and get achievement points. 

After that, it is poking star trees and finding impy. 

Good luck!!

----------


## bpkhant2008

> You might want to submit a ticket asking if that's okay, I thought of doing it a while ago but assumed it would count as cheating or a violation of rules. If its not... Please let me know.


Hmmm.. ok. I just tried once to see my theory holds true. I didn't want to try it again and get banned or anything. Thanks for letting me know.

----------


## Ace

Anyone else having problems with when it comes to mega-collecting? I noticed this last night; when I mega collected sometimes nothing gets added to my fractal count :S. I hope this was just a "last night thing".

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

> Anyone else having problems with when it comes to mega-collecting? I noticed this last night; when I mega collected sometimes nothing gets added to my fractal count :S. I hope this was just a "last night thing".


I get this once in awhile, I'll be mega collecting and running missions and then I'll press mega collect and only get a partial collection or nothing at all, when I can clearly see fractals still in the area. I have to reset the game for it work right again.

----------


## derwipok

Happens to me too after mega collecting a few times. I get the stuff I missed after 1-2 minutes.

----------


## Astral Von Nader

I tried logging in and signing up under my two other names, but alas. I had to make a new account. You can add me to the roster: Astral Tornado Mariner. If you need proof as the other two accounts are under somebody's control. you can message me on FB.

----------


## Duke Marmoset Sparrow

Finished some Achievments today  :Smile: 
100helden.jpg

and  :Smile: 

markenmeister.jpg

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Finished some Achievments today 
> Attachment 13271
> 
> and 
> 
> Attachment 13272


Good job and what are the achievements for.

----------


## Duke Marmoset Sparrow

> Good job and what are the achievements for.


I got 100 heroes and found 10000 hero tokens  :Smile:

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

Someone asked about having 2 accounts.   I created mine because I had an extra Classic Wolverine code and it wouldnt let me stack for the 2 weeks of agent.   I used both accounts to go after different card quests because they were expensive under the old system.   I guess I still get an extra prize for login.   

I still use them both dependimg on my mood as there are different card sets I am purchasing.   One account us getting more Villians Fury - - but I guess there is still some margi al benefit, for achievements.

----------


## Xapto

> I tried logging in and signing up under my two other names, but alas. I had to make a new account. You can add me to the roster: Astral Tornado Mariner. If you need proof as the other two accounts are under somebody's control. you can message me on FB.


Hello again Nader!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Centurion how long did it take you to get where you are now?

----------


## roneers

Am I the only one who would love to see a new x-men mission soon?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Centurion how long did it take you to get where you are now?


Assuming you're referring to me (most call me "Spy")...

I've been playing since beta. My Squad Level is 4138, Achievement 15945, and I have 700K+ fractals. Not too shabby.




> Am I the only one who would love to see a new x-men mission soon?


If you mean am I disappointed there wasn't an X-Force Theme based mission...I am. It would have been a perfect time to role out Mr. Sinister. I love the first two X-Forcers and I'm sure Deadpool will be great...but Gaz really was lazy on this Theme. It's really not a Theme without a tie-in mission and all new loading screens. So no matter how successful and nice the new playable squaddies are, the Theme is a bust.

----------


## cpinheir

> It's really not a Theme without a tie-in mission and all new loading screens. So no matter how successful and nice the new playable squaddies are, the Theme is a bust.


I'd agree about the mission....but I do see at least one new loading screen showing X-Force, so they did do that much. I can't really say I care that much about loading screens, anyways. I'd prefer that they spend more of their time on bug fixes, new missions, heroes, and new features (in that order of importance).

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Am I the only one who would love to see a new x-men mission soon?


Wasn't there supposed to be a mission called Battle of the Brotherhood?

----------


## Astral Von Nader

> Wasn't there supposed to be a mission called Battle of the Brotherhood?


Yes, that was there since May but they didn't do anything with it because of all the movies and Spiders.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Free Guardians of the Galaxy soundtrack on Google Play:

http://variety.com/2014/digital/news...ay-1201360466/

----------


## Ravin' Ray

After reading today's Axis #6, I really wish Gaz has a Bring on the Bad Guys weekend event, made one more villain playable, and another one who appeared in the cartoon/comic, and a third recently mentioned, plus two variants of an existing one. Because the inverted villains shown are:
*spoilers:*
Doctor Doom (done), Loki (done), Sabretooth (done), Mystique (done), Enchantress (not playable yet), Carnage (mentioned in Squad Time), Absorbing Man (cartoon/comic), Hobgoblin and Jack O'Lantern (could be variants of Green Goblin).
*end of spoilers*

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

We still have 4 spots open for Infinity War II, come on card sharks come on in!!

----------


## millsfan

So we have drax, x force deadpool then what?

Did they say carnage comes out before or after thanksgiving?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Shouldn't X-Force Deadpool come before Drax to complete the theme? And I didn't hear any time frame for Carnage in Squad Time.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Shouldn't X-Force Deadpool come before Drax to complete the theme? And I didn't hear any time frame for Carnage in Squad Time.


Themes have been interrupted before. Spider-Ham came out in the middle of the Winter Soldier theme.

----------


## Astral Von Nader

> Shouldn't X-Force Deadpool come before Drax to complete the theme? And I didn't hear any time frame for Carnage in Squad Time.


Guesstimated TIme schedule based on Code Development is: X-force Deadpool>Drax>Ironman Midas/Sam Alexander Nova>Midas/Sam. There is nothing in the code about Carnage therefore I do not put him in this schedule, nor will I just because of Squad time. Until I see him in the code, he's not confirmed.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Guesstimated TIme schedule based on Code Development is: X-force Deadpool>Drax>Ironman Midas/Sam Alexander Nova>Midas/Sam. There is nothing in the code about Carnage therefore I do not put him in this schedule, nor will I just because of Squad time. Until I see him in the code, he's not confirmed.


Just curious, where do you get the code development Nader?

----------


## Astral Von Nader

> Just curious, where do you get the code development Nader?


The game files that everyone downloads for updates is located in your computer, I turned on hidden files and found where they are and so every update I go in there and check to see what's in development or not. For example: The Leader and Grey Hulk (Not Mr. Fixit) are in X-force Deadpool's Voice Interactions, this doesn't mean they are soon, just thought of doing or in the process of creation.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> The game files that everyone downloads for updates is located in your computer, I turned on hidden files and found where they are and so every update I go in there and check to see what's in development or not. For example: The Leader and Grey Hulk (Not Mr. Fixit) are in X-force Deadpool's Voice Interactions, this doesn't mean they are soon, just thought of doing or in the process of creation.


Cool. Thanks.

----------


## Raven

> Themes have been interrupted before. Spider-Ham came out in the middle of the Winter Soldier theme.


Wasn't that for the April fools release?

----------


## Xapto

> Wasn't that for the April fools release?


Spider-Ham was released for SHSO's birthday I believe. I think every April fools "release" has been Bombastic Bag Man

----------


## cpinheir

Site is down for update....X-Force Deadpool is on his way!

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

X-Force DPool = Early Access
New Mission (Survival)
Good time to pick up armored spidey!

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Wasn't there supposed to be a mission called Battle of the Brotherhood?


I was close... It's weird that they consider Onslaught a member of the Brotherhood, especially since Magneto is already in it.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

X-Force Deadpool isn't in a box. I hope that doesn't mean Drax will be.

----------


## DominoK

> X-Force Deadpool isn't in a box. I hope that doesn't mean Drax will be.


I don't know what people have against Mystery Boxes, especially since the big update. You no longer have to buy gold to purchase them. You can buy them now with free currency.

Besides, what's wrong with having heroes that are a little more difficult to get. Should we make all characters available and for free?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I don't know what people have against Mystery Boxes, especially since the big update. You no longer have to buy gold to purchase them. You can buy them now with free currency.
> 
> Besides, what's wrong with having heroes that are a little more difficult to get. Should we make all characters available and for free?


Very good point.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> I don't know what people have against Mystery Boxes, especially since the big update. You no longer have to buy gold to purchase them. You can buy them now with free currency.
> 
> Besides, what's wrong with having heroes that are a little more difficult to get. Should we make all characters available and for free?


You're right, of course. I just really want Drax, and would prefer if he could be purchased normally.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Ok glitched into the building, but can't get out.....reset time.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Invited by Gear Smart Scarf, everyone picks X-Force, Nice!!!!! So I promptly die, -____-*

----------


## bpkhant2008

Brotherhood crisis is my favorite so far.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

Now we have 75 missions in the game for the villains!

----------


## DominoK

> Now we have 75 missions in the game for the villains!


Yup! With the release of the two _To Battle The Brotherhood!_ survival missions, we now have exactly 75 missions available in-game in order to start completing the Supreme achievements for our heroes.

Now if they would only start releasing more badge upgrades for our sidekicks. Haven't had any sidekicks or their badges for about a month now.

----------


## Carmaicol

Just to think that my most played character right now is X-Force Wolverine with 32...


Of those long achievements I only have finish one, 150 unique characters in Creatures of the night, and that was a couple of days ago (technically 2, 150 ada+150 unique)

----------


## DominoK

170 Heroes
x75 Missions 
12,750 Missions played.

Yikes!  :EEK!:

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Just to think that my most played character right now is X-Force Wolverine with 32...
> 
> 
> Of those long achievements I only have finish one, 150 unique characters in Creatures of the night, and that was a couple of days ago (technically 2, 150 ada+150 unique)


I have all the heroes that came after the Big Update with 60+ missions, but I don't have any mission with 150 adamantium yet

----------


## Carmaicol

I have 10 with 25+, 90 with 10+, 40 with 5+,10 with 1+ and 11 with none.

Since I already have 40 characters in the 10 unique missions achievements I didn't want to take more, but I needed fractals for Psylocke and those gave 1000 f. each.

Then again, with those points I break for the first time in months the 2000 points barrier with Baron.

----------


## general miner baron

I've beaten 5 missions with 150 characters and I'm getting close to completing four more.

----------


## Duke Marmoset Sparrow

Why did they make the survival weekend an event only for Junior Shield Agent?

Only Junior Shield Member can buy the Mission at the moment.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Why did they make the survival weekend an event only for Junior Shield Agent?
> 
> Only Junior Shield Member can buy the Mission at the moment.


Only for solo. Non-members have to depend on the kindness of members for invites.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

Is there any type of sale today for BLACK FRIDAY?

----------


## Astral Von Nader

> Is there any type of sale today for BLACK FRIDAY?


Today isn't Black Friday, That's next week.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Today isn't Black Friday, That's next week.


Thanks, I'm from Canada and couldn't remember if it's the 3rd or 4th Friday of the month. We had our Thanksgiving in October lol.

Thanks for the quick reply!

----------


## Spider-Prime

Only hero I have with almost 75 missions done is Superior Spider-man.

----------


## DominoK

_Post deleted._

----------


## CenturianSpy

> oops!


We don't talk about spoilers on this thread without the spoil tags!

----------


## Carmaicol

Today's Newsletter:  LINK

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## DominoK

> We don't talk about spoilers on this thread without the spoil tags!


I apologize. I didn't know. I'll delete it. 
Perhaps you should edit your post and deleted the quote so no more people know.
Sorry about that!  :Frown:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I apologize. I didn't know. I'll delete it. 
> Perhaps you should edit your post and deleted the quote so no more people know.
> Sorry about that!


No worries! We talk about all the spoiling stuff on our "Most Wanted" thread. Or you could use the spoil tags {spoil} & {/spoil} with the normal brackets.

----------


## DominoK

> No worries! We talk about all the spoiling stuff on our "Most Wanted" thread. Or you could use the spoil tags {spoil} & {/spoil} with the normal brackets.


I'll do that. Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## corvetterules

Just came back to SHSO after a while of school toughness. Considering that none of the X-force heroes were boxed or even SHIELD only, we should probably assume the theme itself isn't over yet. That, or they'll make Drax either of those. At any rate, this theme sucked; we just got 3 repaints and not a single Fantomex or Domino.

----------


## DominoK

Is there any word whether Gaz will be implementing a 5th map anytime soon?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Just came back to SHSO after a while of school toughness. Considering that none of the X-force heroes were boxed or even SHIELD only, we should probably assume the theme itself isn't over yet. That, or they'll make Drax either of those. At any rate, this theme sucked; we just got 3 repaints and not a single Fantomex or Domino.


I think the three X-Force members (which I would deem "Retreads" because of the different combos/PUs/HU) are great, I like the Brotherhood mission as well. I agree the Theme could've been amazing with one new villain, another BRAND NEW X-Forcer (I wanted Warpath) and a new loading screen. I think Gaz messed it up.




> Is there any word whether Gaz will be implementing a 5th map anytime soon?


The whole reason for "Recharge" was to garner enough resources for the continuation and expansion of the game...I don't think Ga is there, yet.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Lesson learned: if you have a duplicate hero for a mission and you don't choose another hero in time, the game defaults you to Iron Man.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Lesson learned: if you have a duplicate hero for a mission and you don't choose another hero in time, the game defaults you to Iron Man.


LOL, I was wondering why you picked Iron Man, I thought you were having a retro theme.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Lesson learned: if you have a duplicate hero for a mission and you don't choose another hero in time, the game defaults you to Iron Man.


That sucks, I don't even like Iron Man that much.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

thank you guys for guiding me!

omg yes.png

----------


## corvetterules

> thank you guys for guiding me!
> 
> omg yes.png


Congrats! Time to go for the 2000 now.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> Just came back to SHSO after a while of school toughness. Considering that none of the X-force heroes were boxed or even SHIELD only, we should probably assume the theme itself isn't over yet. That, or they'll make Drax either of those. At any rate, this theme sucked; we just got 3 repaints and not a single Fantomex or Domino.


I thought x-force deadpool is member only? Normally, if you go to shop, you will see "Early Access" if the hero will be released to non-members. I don't think it is the case with deadpool.

For this theme, I like X-force Wolvie the best even though he is repaint, I can gloss over that fact because he has awesome HU. I like the brotherhood mission as well. Crisis brotherhood and Crisis A.I.M are best for vibranium farming I think.

----------


## corvetterules

> I thought x-force deadpool is member only? Normally, if you go to shop, you will see "Early Access" if the hero will be released to non-members. I don't think it is the case with deadpool.
> 
> For this theme, I like X-force Wolvie the best even though he is repaint, I can gloss over that fact because he has awesome HU. I like the brotherhood mission as well. Crisis brotherhood and Crisis A.I.M are best for vibranium farming I think.


Nope. All X-force heroes were for early access, apparently. You probably misread when you went to the shop.

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

I really hope they have a sale next friday like they did before. Wasp is one of my favorite heroes and I've wanted her ever since I started playing. But they've never had her on sale(since I started), and after 250 Ultron boxes I just gave up. Ironically, my luck with all the other boxed heroes has been excellent. Fingers crossed.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Hi all, so I I've been playing for awhile now and I have some questions. I have noticed that some posters have mentioned they have an agent account and a non agent account. Is there any 
> particular reason to have two accounts rather than just have all your heroes on one account ? Thanks. Oh, and feel free to add me to the player directory. 
> 
> Emperor Wobbly Guardian


Sorry for the late reply, Emperor.  The first SHSO account I set up (Midnight Terrifying Gnat) was for my 7-year-old son.  I then started my own account (Cosmic Night Mentor) so that we could play together.  I took out memberships on both accounts.  I let my Cosmic Night Mentor membership lapse, as I had started up a second agent account (Serene Psionic Count) that I kept secret from my 7-year-old son!  My son bosses me about in my Cosmic Night account - he only lets me buy heroes he likes after he has maxed them out in his squad, and I've had to buy certain heroes for my squad so that we could play missions together and beat some of the old challenges that used to require, for example, that you went on missions with four different versions of spider-man, iron man, etc.  I wanted an account that was 100% mine to do with as I pleased!  So now I play my Serene Psionic agent account secretly in the early morning or at night time when by boy is in bed, and I play my Cosmic Night non-agent account at other times, usually when my boy is up and about, often with him on one laptop, me on another, doing missions together.  No doubt one day I will have to tell him the truth: 'Son, sit down, I have something to say to you.  Your father....has a secret SHSO account and has had for several years....  Mother!  Get some water, quick, Helmer looks faint....'

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I don't know it is a known issue or not but this is what I found out today. If you have two PCs, you can mega-collect in one PC and the countdown timer is only to that PC. Now, if you have another PC, you can mega-collect with that PC again. 
> If you want to test, you can do this ( you need 2 PCs or more):
> 
> 1. From one PC, log in to SHSO, mega collect and then logout.
> 2. Immediately, go to 2nd PC, log in to SHSO, mega collect again.
> 
> Each PC has its own timer for mega-collect. So, theoretically, if you have 10 PCs, you can log out, log in to each of them and mega collect within 5 mins. Once you mega collect all 10 PCs, you can start mega collect from 1st PC again if total time is already past 5 minutes.


I hadn't noticed this, but there is an opposite effect if you play two accounts from the same computer.  Often I will be playing on one of my accounts, log out, and log straight in to my other account.  My mega-collect counter registers the time remaining since I last mega-collected on my other account, i.e., I can't mega-collect immediately on my second account if there was time remaining on my first account.  So this can be a disadvantage of you are running two accounts on the same computer and want to mega-collect for your various heroes as quickly as possible.  I also spotted (I think this is the case and not only my imagination) that whatever sidekick I have been using on my first account then appears as my sidekick when I log in on my second account.  If I don't have that particular sidekick on my second account, no sidekick appears when I log in after logging out on my first account - even if, for example, I know for certain I had Giganto deployed when I last logged out on that second account, he won't be there when I log in again; he'll have been 'cancelled out' by the sidekick I was using on my first account.

Eeh, interesting, perhaps, only for those of us leading a rather mundane life....

By the way, Optimistic, thanks for the invite to Brotherhood Crisis yesterday, I presume you ducked out before the mission launched because just the two of us turned up.  I hung around out of curiosity, because I don't have Brotherhood Crisis.  It didn't seem as overhelming as some of the other Survival Crisis missions - I used Iron Fist on max, and he handled Magneto easily enough but then got duffed up by Dark Pheonix.  I'll do better with a little practise, seemed like a fun mission.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> By the way, Optimistic, thanks for the invite to Brotherhood Crisis yesterday, I presume you ducked out before the mission launched because just the two of us turned up.  I hung around out of curiosity, because I don't have Brotherhood Crisis.  It didn't seem as overhelming as some of the other Survival Crisis missions - I used Iron Fist on max, and he handled Magneto easily enough but then got duffed up by Dark Pheonix.  I'll do better with a little practise, seemed like a fun mission.


Interesting finding. Btw, What's your squad name? I will invite you again if I see you around. Sometimes the mission screen just froze, so I don't know people are still choosing heros or it just hang.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Hey Guys!
Just Popping in to say I'm still here!
It been busy for the past several weeks and upcoming weeks. I'll probably be back sometime after Thanksgiving.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

The game won't let me play A Thousand Apples A Day.

So I go to play The Gods of Thunder, but it gets glitched. I can't kill this frost imp, and all icons disappeared.

AND stage 2 of Freezer Burn refused to load... I logged out in annoyance.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Interesting finding. Btw, What's your squad name? I will invite you again if I see you around. Sometimes the mission screen just froze, so I don't know people are still choosing heros or it just hang.


Serene Psionic Count.  Looking forward to missioning with you.

Other something I've noticed recently - when I play as Abomination, he is way smaller than the Abominations he meets in various missions - Extremis Measures Crisis, Time to Take Aim, etc.  Haven't checked out the Abomination mission itself.  My son thinks this is very funny, because it makes the 'hero' Abomination "look stupid".  Well, thanks for the support, son.  Not that Abomination is known for his brains, at least not in SHSO.  In his original incarnation her had superior intelligence, if I remember my comics history.

On the side, how do you people get to put the information under the line in your posts (i.e., squad names, level blah blah)?   I've had a wander around the CBR profile whatnots and I can't see how to edit the footer area.

----------


## Maven

> On the side, how do you people get to put the information under the line in your posts (i.e., squad names, level blah blah)?   I've had a wander around the CBR profile whatnots and I can't see how to edit the footer area.


Go to 'Settings', and then on the left hand side, the fourth link under 'My Profile', 'Edit Signature'. And in order to activate a signature under your post, you need to have ten posts.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> The game won't let me play A Thousand Apples A Day.
> 
> So I go to play The Gods of Thunder, but it gets glitched. I can't kill this frost imp, and all icons disappeared.
> 
> AND stage 2 of Freezer Burn refused to load... I logged out in annoyance.


Gods of Thunder mission is broken. I got full house with 4 players and we all stuck near the end of stage 2. Grrhh..

----------


## bpkhant2008

Hi all, which mystery boxes give variations of retired spiderman heroes like spiderman noir, future foundation, spider ham, spider woman etc.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## corvetterules

> Hi all, which mystery boxes give variations of retired spiderman heroes like spiderman noir, future foundation, spider ham, spider woman etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


None of the spiders except for Spider Girl (Infinity box) are obtainable VIA boxes at the moment.

----------


## Duke Marmoset Sparrow

> Hi all, which mystery boxes give variations of retired spiderman heroes like spiderman noir, future foundation, spider ham, spider woman etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I got Spider Girl and Spider Woman from Infinity box.

I hope they do a big sale at Black Friday. Iam saving fractals at the moment  :Smile:

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> I got Spider Girl and Spider Woman from Infinity box.
> 
> I hope they do a big sale at Black Friday. Iam saving fractals at the moment


I hope there's a retired hero sale so I can get Invisible Woman, Arctic Armor Iron Man, Astonishing Cyclops, and Spider-Man Noir. I know it's unlikely though.

----------


## Xapto

I'm just missing Noir, Classic Thor and Gold Ultron. The rest of the Heroes I need are in the shop  :Big Grin:

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

Me too, I want Wasp and Luke Cage.

----------


## DasFeuer

There! Now I know secrets of Terrifying Gnat and Cosmic Mentor! I was wondering everytime, when Gnat was inviting in missions, why there always you two. Uber Fireman Crab, if you remember. Hope I didn't bother you two to enjoy the game

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

I got this from an Infinity Box daily reward:

----------


## corvetterules

> I got this from an Infinity Box daily reward:


Congratulations! Any day on which you get a hero for free is a good day.

----------


## Ace

> I got this from an Infinity Box daily reward:


Nice, I got Valkyrie from a Beta Ray Bill daily reward box last week.

----------


## cpinheir

> Gods of Thunder mission is broken. I got full house with 4 players and we all stuck near the end of stage 2. Grrhh..


I was also having the same problem with Gods of Thunder mission. Then I tried doing the mission a few times without ever triggering those 'humility injector' thingies.....and never had a problem with the unkillable frost imps as long as I don't trigger any.

Another workaround for a different bug that I found: If you have any probems with controlling your character after fiddling about in the Ach menus....just go back into the Ach menu and select something on the right side (such as 'Heroes') and then close Ach menu. You will now have regained control of your character. At least, it works for me...

Mason, sorry about the first attempt at playing Bring on the Bad Guys today. My unity plugin chose that moment to run out of memory , and I eventually had to kill browser and log in again. =(

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> *Invited by Gear Smart Scarf, everyone picks X-Force, Nice!!!!! So I promptly die, -____-*


WOW!!
That is an Excellent Bonus!

----------


## bpkhant2008

It is really annoying in survival missions that the popup message appear in the middle of the screen and cover your hero. 
"Super Villain is coming ..Woo hoo.. and you are going to die because your hero is covered by this message."

At least, they should make the message less intrusive.

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

> It is really annoying in survival missions that the popup message appear in the middle of the screen and cover your hero. 
> "Super Villain is coming ..Woo hoo.. and you are going to die because your hero is covered by this message."
> 
> At least, they should make the message less intrusive.


Yes it's really annoying, and if you try to close it your hero will stop attacking and run to where you clicked.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Welcome to all the new faces that I have yet to meet.
And Welcome back Nader.

----------


## cpinheir

Apropos of me just finishing a team mission and being cheated out of adamantium due to teammate having only 10 health points left and not enough sense to stay away from boss who was 5 sec away from me taking down anyways:

I wish gaz would add something to the team mission start interface that would allow a choice of weather or not you want to play with on a team with any teammates regardless of level, or a team that only has teammates with a min. squad level of 500. I do like to play the daily team missions, but as I am also working on various achievements that require adamantium wins, it sure would be nice to weed out the less experienced players.

----------


## cpinheir

Biggest sale of year announced on heroup home page. Black Fri, Nov 28th. "20 precent off selected heroes". From the pic, it looks to be retired heroes on sale....yay!

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Biggest sale of year announced on heroup home page. Black Fri, Nov 28th. "20 precent off selected heroes". From the pic, it looks to be retired heroes on sale....yay!


The characters shown are:
Astonishing Cyclops
Bombastic Bag-Man
Captain America, Super Soldier
Classic Wolverine
Colossus
Daredevil
Firestar
Punisher
Sentry
Spider-Woman
Stealth Armor Iron Man
Thor
Ultimate Comics Spider-Man
Wasp

Also, you can get 20% off for memberships and 10% more purchased gold.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Hopefully Noir will come back then  :Big Grin:

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

I love that they have a sale just after I spent ALL of my money buying an Xbox One. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Hopefully Noir will come back then


I hope so!
By the way, does anyone know what the most characters ever released in one theme was?

----------


## PhantCowboy

Avengers Theme I think
Av Hulk,Av Nick,Av Thor,Av Black Widow,Av Hawkeye,Av Iron Man I think that's all of them.

----------


## cpinheir

> Avengers Theme I think
> Av Hulk,Av Nick,Av Thor,Av Black Widow,Av Hawkeye,Av Iron Man I think that's all of them.


Avengers Cap wasn't released during that theme?

----------


## Astral Von Nader

> Avengers Cap wasn't released during that theme?


Was, just the theme was so extremely spread out it was hard to get a true grasp of it.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Was, just the theme was so extremely spread out it was hard to get a true grasp of it.


Yeah, I think Avengers Black Widow was released in late June or early July.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Oh Never Mind then.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

crickets crickets

----------


## CenturianSpy

> crickets crickets


Everybody is busy reading my new update of "Repaints, Retreads and Rehashes"- Episode 8: Arachne on our "Most Wanted" Thread. Who knew it would be so dumbfounding?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

What is the difference between "Impossible Man poked" and "Impossible Man scared off"?

----------


## bpkhant2008

> Apropos of me just finishing a team mission and being cheated out of adamantium due to teammate having only 10 health points left and not enough sense to stay away from boss who was 5 sec away from me taking down anyways:
> 
> I wish gaz would add something to the team mission start interface that would allow a choice of weather or not you want to play with on a team with any teammates regardless of level, or a team that only has teammates with a min. squad level of 500. I do like to play the daily team missions, but as I am also working on various achievements that require adamantium wins, it sure would be nice to weed out the less experienced players.


Agreed. And it would be nice if I could change side-kicks on the mission page.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> What is the difference between "Impossible Man poked" and "Impossible Man scared off"?


You can get 5 pokes of Impy per one character, after the FIFTH poke (using the same squaddie) you get one "scared off" and the option to battle Impy's Mayhem mission.

----------


## derwipok

What survival crisis mission is the easiest to get adamantium on? Need some Vibranium Ore and guess that would be the best way to get it.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> What survival crisis mission is the easiest to get adamantium on? Need some Vibranium Ore and guess that would be the best way to get it.


MODOK Madness Crisis or Time to Take A.I.M. Crisis.

----------


## Carmaicol

> What survival crisis mission is the easiest to get adamantium on? Need some Vibranium Ore and guess that would be the best way to get it.


A.I.M. Survival Crisis and Doomsday Survival Crisis, specially if you already have one of the overpowered characters at level 20. Both are fast and Doomsday's gives a better ratio of adamantium, at least when I played it (1 of every 4 missions).

----------


## cpinheir

> Agreed. And it would be nice if I could change side-kicks on the mission page.


Sidekick selection....yes that would be a great addition, as well! Many times I've missed an invite because I spent precious seconds fumbling to switch to a more mission-appropriate sidekick.

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

Yeah, for a long time I wished they had this option. Nothing worse than going into an important crisis mission with alley cat or bunny equipped by accident.

----------


## Ace

> Nothing worse than going into an important crisis mission with alley cat or bunny equipped by accident.


Lol, too funny! ^_^

----------


## Astral Von Nader

> Yeah, for a long time I wished they had this option. Nothing worse than going into an important crisis mission with alley cat or bunny equipped by accident.


Back in my day, we didn't have sidekicks or boosts for Crisis missions to worry about *shakes cane at you*

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

actually taking a shot at Trivia Tuesday. Any hero is an accomplishment to me.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> actually taking a shot at Trivia Tuesday. Any hero is an accomplishment to me.


You should take a shot at the card tournament. You could win enough gold to buy various heroes.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> You should take a shot at the card tournament. You could win enough gold to buy various heroes.


hmph. I look into it. Thanks Mason!

P.S. are there any positions left?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> hmph. I look into it. Thanks Mason!
> 
> P.S. are there any positions left?


You're welcome, there are.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Go to 'Settings', and then on the left hand side, the fourth link under 'My Profile', 'Edit Signature'. And in order to activate a signature under your post, you need to have ten posts.


Thanks for the info, Maven, much appreciated.  Guess I'll have to get a few more posts under my belt....

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> There! Now I know secrets of Terrifying Gnat and Cosmic Mentor! I was wondering everytime, when Gnat was inviting in missions, why there always you two. Uber Fireman Crab, if you remember. Hope I didn't bother you two to enjoy the game


Hi, Uber Fireman, of course I recognise your squad name, you're one of my son's go-to-guys for missions as you're frequently in the game and more often than not you turn up when invited on a mission.  My son (Midnight) acquired you as a friend first, and I was starting to get envious because it is always great when you have friends that are reliable in responding to invites; and then I think you sent me (Cosmic) a friends request after a joint mission, so now you're on my friends list too!  Helmer did wonder whether you had spotted that we frequently missioned together, so well done for guessing there was a link.  Our partnership is currently disolved, however, as Helmer's mum is away on a work trip this week and she's frustratingly taken her laptop with her, so we only have access to one commputer.  So the two of us are having to go it solo until Friday evening.  Although when Helmer is on a mission, I'll frequently be watching what he's doing, and telling him to 'Use your hero-up, quick, quick.....You need to watch your health WATCH YOUR HEALTH!  That's better, now go for Titanium Man, his health is low....' and Helmer will say 'Dad, I'm better than you, you don't need to tell me what to do.....Oooh, I died.'

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Agreed. And it would be nice if I could change side-kicks on the mission page.


This is such a great idea.  I (Serene) got a mission invite from you the other night and when I saw it was a Crisis mission I switched from Bunny to Chimichanga sidekick and tried to grab a couple of buff potions...by which time, of course, the mission had started without me!

----------


## DasFeuer

> Hi, Uber Fireman, of course I recognise your squad name, you're one of my son's go-to-guys for missions as you're frequently in the game and more often than not you turn up when invited on a mission...


Yeah, now we are two with your son who play in mission when he invites me, but its ok, I'm trying to accept all invitations from all players, exept from ones who promptly dies or else, but invites from Gnat for me are too precious, because there are/were you two, and you are playing MUCH better than 90% of people in game, its always pleasure, whether you/he play Loki or non-shield Hawkeye. 
I sent you a request when I saw you approx in October (I don't remember actually) in Baxter with Midnight, right after our mission as usuall in three, so I didn't wasted my time. Thats   sad news, that you will be away from game for a bit, but I'm sure sometimes I would be able to catch your second account too  :Smile:  
By the way, I really enjoyed when you played as Loki, I even thought you didn't play, you just ran around and boosted everyone with health

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Woo-hoo. Look what my alt just got from today's free Ock Box:

Now I don't have to buy him on Friday!

----------


## millsfan

What's next Drax?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> What's next Drax?


Spoiler tags! We discuss this kind of thing on our "Most Wanted" page!

*spoilers:*
Could be Drax, IM Midas bundle, or Modern Nova
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Maven

> Spoiler tags! We discuss this kind of thing on our "Most Wanted" page!
> 
> *spoilers:*
> Could be Drax, IM Midas bundle, or Modern Nova
> *end of spoilers*


*spoilers:*
Whenever IM Midas does arrive, I hope everything in the bundle is sold separately so I can avoid his 'favorite character' medallion (unless we need the confounded thing for eventual new achievements involving the collecting of medallions much like the titles). That said, I got a feeling that the IM Midas bundle will only be purchasable via either gold OR purchasing gold just like AU Ultron.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

My thoughts on Iron Man Midas

He will only be available via gold and not fractals in the shop. The bundle will cost 2,000 gold (a whopping $20) and will be available only in December.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

What does the attract tokens sidekick ability do? Is it like megacollect but just for tokens, or does it just attract them if you're close? 
And Irritating Hurricane Ferret, you're supposed to either put spoilers on the Most Wanted thread or in spoiler tags.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> invites from Gnat for me are too precious, because there are/were you two, and you are playing MUCH better than 90% of people in game, its always pleasure, whether you/he play Loki or non-shield Hawkeye.


Hey, Uber Fireman, that was an epic Brotherhood Crisis mission you played with my son this evening!  I was cooking Helmer's dinner and trying to keep an eye on what was happening at the same time - I thought the mission would never end; Helmer's hamburger looked a little overdone when he eventually ate it!  You had Sergeant Adamantium Guard as your third team member, and he (or she?) is a great player - Sergeant has been on Helmer's friends list for ages, and he's always posting scores on the mission leaderboards.  It was such a fantastic team, all three of you are currently on the multiplayer leaderboard for the mission.  Congrats also to Roaming Colossus for virtually owning the solo leaderboard for Brotherhood Crisis - although I noticed Emperor Wobbly is stopping Roaming from having a clean sweep of the top five places.

Oops, sorry, it was the regular Brotherhood Survival mission I meant, not the Crisis.

----------


## DasFeuer

> Hey, Uber Fireman, that was an epic Brotherhood mission you played with my son this evening!



Hah, I remember, that was so long that my arms were itching and crying for mercy, and I was also expecting for dinner, but noone wanted to surrender. I think if I didn't die we would be playing much over an hour, because I chose EOTE spider for his great damage, but I got tired at the end and all 4 bosses were on me, I couldn't even stand up. Haven't your son tired of that? Because for me it's a heaven, the longer the better. This is my second that long mission, the first was Time to take aim and.. i think its was also with you two, you as Loki, your son as Starlord and someone as Superior Spider, if I'm not mistaken. And you know, I don't look through some boards, I just enjoyed that brilliant game and players, that tension, even challenging. Like as you invited me in Modok crisis this night, it was very easy to go through with two boosters, waiting, not interfering, not stealing, not running ahead to achieve the best score at the end. Thats the game I really appreciate, thank you!

----------


## millsfan

Ok, I would love for Hero Up to really make the best update..

I would love a zone for advanced players (anyone who knows really what they're doing) to go to where there is enemies that you can fight to get xp, loot.
You should be able to send team invites (of 4 people maximum) and then whoever joins your team it will show your health on the right hand side.  As a team, you can run through these massive zones finding enemies and bosses to defeat to earn special prizes,achievements, and xp.  You can see other people in these zones even if they aren't on your team, and you all work together yet the loot will only go to the person or team of heroes who get the final hit on the enemy.  
I'm talking about a very big galatic zone or a big midtown city that would take a lot longer to create than a zone. I know people keep requesting zones but to be honest, I would prefer a battle zone such as this.  It would add so much fun to the game.  Once again I am not saying to make a big open world MISSION...I am talking about a massive zone that has a lot of time put into it and have tons of enemies to defeat.  I've played games with zones like this and there can be big bosses that can be a hot spot for many to defeat, aquiring the best loot...I think that boss should be Galactus.  It would be fun to have a new feature like this.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> He will only be available via gold and not fractals in the shop.


Why do you think that? Just curious.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> What does the attract tokens sidekick ability do? Is it like megacollect but just for tokens, or does it just attract them if you're close?


Yes, i think it is for people who don't have Giganto or mini FFF.

----------


## millsfan

> Why do you think that? Just curious.


Hero Up should do that I mean they might as well make some content for gold only... I haven't had the urge to buy gold in ages... they need to make money from gold by making gold only content

----------


## PhantCowboy

Not sure how to do this so here
http://view.mktg.gazillion.com/?j=fe...007c701072&r=0
It says Midas is now available for Early Access but he Isn't in the shop...

----------


## CenturianSpy

Hoe great is the name "The Major Bone"?

----------


## PhantCowboy

I'm still confused because Midas Isn't in the shop??? :Confused:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

"Start saving those fractals because this designer suit comes with a designer price tag." Even more than the 6000 fractals for Pirate Deadpool?

I sometimes wonder if aside from tracking gold fractal collecting in the achievements, it could be tracked separately from regular fractals so that there would be items priced in golden fractals. But then that would complicate things.

----------


## Carmaicol

Designer price tag? Around 20k? 30k?

I have 1800 now...

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

So, the sale is for every retired character. I wonder if that includes Spider-Man Noir.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I'm still confused because Midas Isn't in the shop???


I'm sure Gaz just wanted the newsletter out before Friday and hopefully they don't work on Thanksgiving.




> "Start saving those fractals because this designer suit comes with a designer price tag." Even more than the 6000 fractals for Pirate Deadpool?
> 
> I sometimes wonder if aside from tracking gold fractal collecting in the achievements, it could be tracked separately from regular fractals so that there would be items priced in golden fractals. But then that would complicate things.


It sounds like it will be for regular fractals since "Gold Fractals" aren't stored separately but are instantly converted to regular fractals in the 10:1 ratio.




> Designer price tag? Around 20k? 30k?
> 
> I have 1800 now...


I think 7500 is a good start. It wouldn't shock me to see a 10K price tag.




> So, the sale is for every retired character. I wonder if that includes Spider-Man Noir.


Doubtfully, since he is considered an award hero.

----------


## Carmaicol

> So, the sale is for every retired character. I wonder if that includes Spider-Man Noir.


Noir is not retired, he's a Prize character, like MODOK.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

My main account has all the retired heroes so I'm not buying any on Friday. My alt account, OTOH, needs the following highlighted heroes from the SHSO wiki list of retired heroes (Noir excluded).

American Dream
Arctic Armor Iron Man
Armored Spider-Man
Astonishing Cyclops
Bombastic Bag-Man
Captain America, Super Soldier
Classic Thor
Classic Wolverine
Colossus
Daredevil
Dr. Doom
Elektra
Emma Frost
Firestar
Future Foundation Spider-Man
Hope Summers
Invisible Woman
Luke Cage
Mohawk Storm
Punisher
Pure Elektra
Rogue
Scarlet Spider
Scarlet Witch
Sentry
Spider-Girl
Spider-Ham
Spider-Woman
Stealth Armor Iron Man
Street Clothes Wolverine
Thor
Ultimate Comics Spider-Man
Valkyrie
Wasp
Werewolf

With 77k fractals I have more than enough to buy them all.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> My main account has all the retired heroes so I'm not buying any on Friday. My alt account, OTOH, needs the following highlighted heroes from the SHSO wiki list of retired heroes (Noir excluded).
> 
> American Dream
> Arctic Armor Iron Man
> Armored Spider-Man
> Astonishing Cyclops
> Bombastic Bag-Man
> Captain America, Super Soldier
> Classic Thor
> ...


Lucky you I will only be able to buy 4 800 fractal heroes  :Frown:

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## spideyman

> 


Cool pic same to you.

----------


## bpkhant2008

Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate it. 

May you all have enough strength left to go shopping on Black Friday.

May you all have enough money left to go clicking on Cyber Monday.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Like as you invited me in Modok crisis this night, it was very easy to go through with two boosters, waiting, not interfering, not stealing, not running ahead to achieve the best score at the end. Thats the game I really appreciate, thank you!


Yes, it was a really fun mission, Ultron and Abomination worked well together with their complementary P2 boosts.  My only disappointment was getting more useless MODOK cubes at the end, rather than some Vibranium - I never seem to get Vibranium, just cubes, cubes, cubes!

----------


## censorship

...really?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

270k. My agent account is between 220-230k. Hmmm…

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> "Start saving those fractals because this designer suit comes with a designer price tag." Even more than the 6000 fractals for Pirate Deadpool?


To be honest I really have no interest in yet another Iron Man.  He could be 3000 fractals, have polka dot armour and walk like a duck, and I'd still give him a miss.  And I've already got most of the retired heroes I want via mystery boxes or previous sales, so I guess I'll be hoarding my fractals this weekend.  My son Helmer will probably be interested though, he loves new stuff, doesn't matter if its a repaint, retread, or a rehash job, he'll be into the shop as soon as his logged in, sniffing for anything shiny-new.  He likes sales, too, he likes a good bargain!  But although he likes Iron Man, IM isn't Helmer's favourite character by a long chalk, so we'll see what he does.

Having said that I have no interest in another IM, I could be tempted by a retro Iron Man as he appeared in Tales of Suspense from #48 for a handful of issues, with slimline armour and a gold face plate with pointed tops that was separate from his red helmet.  That look was all the rage back in '64!  The armour also appeared in Avengers stories around that time, and also in the absolutely classic FF #25-26 where the FF teamed up with the Avengers to fight the Hulk.  I read those issues again recently, to my son, and I was blown away by how superb was the characterisation and pacing in the story, how inventive the ending, and by the power in Kirby's art.  Boy, Stan and Jack were really hitting their respective strides at that point!

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate it.


Absolutely, no holiday on this side of the Atlantic, but for all of you celebrating Thanksgiving have a great time with friends and family, or if you are home alone, fingers crossed and thumbs held there's some good stuff on TV!  And there's always SHSO for entertainment....

----------


## derwipok

I'm missing Bag-Man, Spider-Ham, Scarlet Spider and Doom from the retired heroes and just got to 16k fractals yesterday, should be a good day tomorrow.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

300k fractals for one hero? Why am I so happy right now? Probably cause I just bought him.

----------


## Carmaicol

> I'm missing Bag-Man, Spider-Ham, Scarlet Spider and Doom from the retired heroes and just got to 16k fractals yesterday, should be a good day tomorrow.


I believe Doom is the feature character if you're a suscriber.

Also:



Known glitch, right, Phant Cowboy? (I only have half those points)

I don't mind super expensive characters, I just don't buy them. Besides, I still need 4000 fractals for X-Deadpool :P

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

The Iron Man Midas has the exactly same powers and emotes as Avengers Iron Man, but he does more damage

----------


## Baron Clock Machine

For what is Spidey-Noir a Prize? I couldn't find it among the achievements.

----------


## Guardian2002

> The Iron Man Midas has the exactly same powers and emotes as Avengers Iron Man, but he does more damage


I am not gonna buy him at all in the whole game,he is just like au ultron,a replica.

I have 11k now and 270,000 fractals is a long time for me to farm up so i guess even if i buy him he will be in my squad after 1-2 years as i m very busy with my studies and i dont get time to play the game frequently :Frown:

----------


## Guardian2002

Sorry for being sarcastic but why would i buy ironman mk21 if i can get mk 42 at a cheaper rate?

----------


## Guardian2002

For the ones who haven't seen this-sale.jpg

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> For what is Spidey-Noir a Prize? I couldn't find it among the achievements.


Before the recent SHSO Big Update when so much changed in the game, you could enter your collected fractals in a twice-daily competition to win a hero.  Spider-man Noir was the main award hero before the Big Update.  For each competition, the person who entered the most fractals, and a second person drawn randomly from all those who entered fractals, won Noir.  This was a very stressful process, and all those who tried to win Noir will have their own tale of trauma to tell!  Now, it's not clear just what status Noir has - he's not a retired hero as such, since he was never available for purchase like a normal hero.  He is simply...AWOL.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Really? Iron Man Midas is 300,000 Fractals and just a repaint? For that price (50x the price of the most expensive characters) they could at least make a unique character. I'm definitely never going to buy him. It's also pretty strange that he's not available for gold.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

What is this?

----------


## Ace

> ...really?


Really?.....really?......and here I thought me spending about 40k or so on him was alright; but this? He's going to be staying right there in that shop.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Lol Mine were all at max I think just log out and log back in and they should be back to where they were
Also Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!

----------


## Xapto

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone! (I live in Canada so I already did Thanksgiving :3)

I wouldn't have minded if he was 10-20 K or a bit more than Deadpool but 270 THOUSAND? He'll definitely be my last purchase from the shop

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> For that price (50x the price of the most expensive characters) they could at least make a unique character.


50× would be worth a cosmic being, like Galactus, Chthon, Grandmaster, or Collector.



> What is this?


I believe someone used a code for a pumpkin mask.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Sorry for being sarcastic but why would i buy ironman mk21 if i can get mk 42 at a cheaper rate?


Because he's there to have, and I will have him.

Interesting coloring on the armor- the mask and arms look flesh colored to me.

----------


## DasFeuer

I thought I was Tony Stark enough to get most or all heroes with my 100k savings but Midas just.. turned me into scowling Hammer *cries* With his same features and overwhelmed price for me it's useless.. I'd better buy all retired. At least Midas will be for everyone next week, there will be time to save more. Even free week of Shield will help




> Yes, it was a really fun mission, Ultron and Abomination worked well together with their complementary P2 boosts.  My only disappointment was getting more useless MODOK cubes at the end, rather than some Vibranium - I never seem to get Vibranium, just cubes, cubes, cubes!


Honestly I've never had vibranium from this mission, maybe just once when I finished solo conquest. Vibranium I only get from Survivals Crisis and there are some days when I plays them a lot with the same players, as marathon to get ore.

----------


## Charles LePage

Sorry Phantasmal Cowboy Musician- I would have loved to join you in the Brotherhood Crisis mission, but I was finishing up another mission.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Sorry Phantasmal Cowboy Musician- I would have loved to join you in the Brotherhood Crisis mission, but I was finishing up another mission.


My bad I didn't look down to see if you were in a mission sorry.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I got an invite from you but when I got to the squad screen I was alone and played the mission by myself.

----------


## Raven

I would have spent 270K for someone awesome like Prof X but it most definitely is not happening for an Iron Man re-paint.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> ...really?


This is too funny.....

----------


## roneers

Now if you get the new iron man from a heroic box...
Those persons Will not have the RIGHT to ever compliment again  :Wink:

----------


## Astral Von Nader

> Now if you get the new iron man from a heroic box...
> Those persons Will not have the RIGHT to ever compliment again


People will still complain and be greedy because that's what always happens in this game, nobody is pleased permanently.

----------


## bpkhant2008

I think Gaz trying to deflate the fractal currency...

First hard new missions with low fractal payout

Now hero with high fractal amount instead of gold at all.

And don't forget the huge Black Friday Sale.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I think Gaz trying to deflate the fractal currency...
> 
> First hard new missions with low fractal payout
> 
> Now hero with high fractal amount instead of gold at all.
> 
> And don't forget the huge Black Friday Sale.


A fractal financial conspiracy? I wonder if anyone at Gazillion ever worked at Goldman Sachs......

----------


## censorship

Okay, let's let the power of math manage this.

Today is November 27, 2014. If you grind 5,000 fractals a day it will take you 60 days to reach 300,000. 
60 days from now is January 26, 2015. 60 weekdays only is February 19.

Let's make it a team goal. We all motivate each other, and those participating all buy Midas on February 20 and we have a group party to celebrate.
If you want to take advantage of the Membership sale for this, two one-month cycles will cost you about $16 and then you can cancel after Midas Day.

I mean, it's winter. Weather sucks. What do we have to lose by trying?

----------


## bpkhant2008

> A fractal financial conspiracy? I wonder if anyone at Gazillion ever worked at Goldman Sachs......


Shhh.. I think Gaz is trying to clean out Spy's stash of 700k + fractals...  :Wink:

----------


## bpkhant2008

> Okay, let's let the power of math manage this.
> 
> Today is November 27, 2014. If you grind 5,000 fractals a day it will take you 60 days to reach 300,000. 
> 60 days from now is January 26, 2015. 60 weekdays only is February 19.
> 
> Let's make it a team goal. We all motivate each other, and those participating all buy Midas on February 20 and we have a group party to celebrate.
> If you want to take advantage of the Membership sale for this, two one-month cycles will cost you about $16 and then you can cancel after Midas Day.
> 
> I mean, it's winter. Weather sucks. What do we have to lose by trying?


This is cool..I'm in. In fact, even though grossly over-priced (IMHO), it is better than something like AU Ultron where you can get only if you buy $99 gold bundle.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I think Gaz trying to deflate the fractal currency...
> 
> First hard new missions with low fractal payout
> 
> Now hero with high fractal amount instead of gold at all.
> 
> And don't forget the huge Black Friday Sale.





> A fractal financial conspiracy? I wonder if anyone at Gazillion ever worked at Goldman Sachs......


More likely is that Gazillion is trying to find the "hackers" who used the latest cheat engine to accrue massive amounts of stolen fractals. I suspect that everyone who purchases the 300K IM Midas will have their accounts looked at, and those who cheated Gazillion will be banned.




> Shhh.. I think Gaz is trying to clean out Spy's stash of 700k + fractals...


They got 270K, a year's worth of fractals, out of me today. I've always wanted a "legacy" hero and I think MK21 is the first.

----------


## DominoK

> They got 270K, a year's worth of fractals, out of me today. I've always wanted a "legacy" hero and I think MK21 is the first.


How is he? Any good? Same emotes? Same powers? Good damage?

Do they expect to keep him at this price?

They will have a mob trying to burn down their headquarters if they suddenly reduce the price dramatically a week later or something.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> They got 270K, a year's worth of fractals, out of me today. I've always wanted a "legacy" hero and I think MK21 is the first.


270,000 is crazy. Does he sweat gold?

----------


## bpkhant2008

> How is he? Any good? Same emotes? Same powers? Good damage?
> 
> Do they expect to keep him at this price?
> 
> They will have a mob trying to burn down their headquarters if they suddenly reduce the price dramatically a week later or something.


My only worry is once the early access is over, they will make him unavailable and can only get it when you buy$99 gold bundle or something like that.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

I spotted my first Iron Man Midas.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> They got 270K, a year's worth of fractals, out of me today. I've always wanted a "legacy" hero and I think MK21 is the first.


Good for you. I am still farming fractals. So far this is all I have. And I'm missing 18 retired heroes that I am hoping to buy on Black Friday sale.

shso_158_20141127.jpg

----------


## bpkhant2008

I think midas package mean if you are not made of gold, you won't be able to buy them. That makes so much sense now.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> 270,000 is crazy. Does he sweat gold?

----------


## Duke Marmoset Sparrow

If Midas was only for gold a lot of people wont have the chance to get him.

 Sure Midas is very expensive, but everyone has the chance to get him.

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

> More likely is that Gazillion is trying to find the "hackers" who used the latest cheat engine to accrue massive amounts of stolen fractals.


*Sigh* That's a shame.

----------


## millsfan

I think this is the wrong person to be a pricey hero.  I want a cool person that is actually different unlike this golden clone.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I would have spent 270K for someone awesome like Prof X but it most definitely is not happening for an Iron Man re-paint.





> I think this is the wrong person to be a pricey hero.  I want a cool person that is actually different unlike this golden clone.




I don't mind the cost,the re-paint is just lazy Gaz, keep it real. 500,000 for an over powered Galactus....now you got something.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> I don't mind the cost,the re-paint is just lazy Gaz, keep it real. 500,000 for an over powered Galactus....now you got something.


I'm glad that it's just a repaint. If it was a unique character, I would be mad that I couldn't afford it.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

270k? Well, that's never going to happen....

----------


## bpkhant2008

> I don't mind the cost,the re-paint is just lazy Gaz, keep it real. 500,000 for an over powered Galactus....now you got something.


I think that is just a start, you will get Midas Avengers and Midas X-Men package and each hero with 270K. If that happens, Spy's stash (or anyone else's for that matter) will disappear in a blink...

And since we are at it, why stop there all 100+ heros with Midas version each 270K a pop. I am sure many collectors and perfectionists will still buy them.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> I'm glad that it's just a repaint. If it was a unique character, I would be mad that I couldn't afford it.


Are we sure it is just a re-paint ? No power or HU differences? Repaint of which Ironman (since we have lots of him) ?

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I'm glad that it's just a repaint. If it was a unique character, I would be mad that I couldn't afford it.


Exactly! If Gaz make a unique hero for this price a lot of people couldn't afford it, but it is just a repaint, and only people who have all the heroes and have a lot of fractals without use for will pay for this, and if you can't afford, you are not losing anything

----------


## corvetterules

Midas is the one hero I never intend to buy unless I'm EXTREMELY bored AND have everything else in the shop.

----------


## DominoK

> Are we sure it is just a re-paint ? No power or HU differences? Repaint of which Ironman (since we have lots of him) ?


Iron Man Midas is just a re-paint of Avengers Iron Man with the same exact Emotes, Powers and Hero-Up, they are just colored and named differently. The only thing different is that Iron Man Midas does a little more damage.

Avengers Iron Man: https://superherosquadonline.wikispa...ngers+Iron+Man

Iron Man Midas: https://superherosquadonline.wikispa...Iron+Man+Midas

----------


## Carmaicol

Just to think about a 200K Spider-Gwen...

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Next Thanksgiving, we should get Green Gobbler:

----------


## DominoK

Anyone else feel the social aspect of this game is severely lacking?

I feel they should include a world or zone chat, like in World of Warcraft. Instead of having to be right in front of that person in order to talk to them.

It wouldn't feel so lonely playing. We could at least chat with people while playing instead of just soloing.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Anyone else feel the social aspect of this game is severely lacking?
> 
> I feel they should include a world or zone chat, like in World of Warcraft. Instead of having to be right in front of that person in order to talk to them.
> 
> It wouldn't feel so lonely playing. We could at least chat with people while playing instead of just soloing.


You don't actually have to be standing right in front of them, you can stand anywhere the chat has to open that's all.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> Anyone else feel the social aspect of this game is severely lacking?
> 
> I feel they should include a world or zone chat, like in World of Warcraft. Instead of having to be right in front of that person in order to talk to them.
> 
> It wouldn't feel so lonely playing. We could at least chat with people while playing instead of just soloing.


I think it is intentional since this game is Kid Safe certified and for kids. Even though I do want improvements on View Friends feature.

----------


## Spider-Prime

I was expecting a high hero fractal cost, but 300k. Yikes! That's 30 dollars worth of Gold right there too, if you converted it to fractals.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Iron Man is such an easy pass. I'm saving my fractals for when they bump the character levels again. It'll be more rewarding to spend my fractals on XP potions to level everyone up.

----------


## DominoK

> Iron Man is such an easy pass. I'm saving my fractals for when they bump the character levels again. It'll be more rewarding to spend my fractals on XP potions to level everyone up.


Is that actually in the works?

----------


## Maven

> Anyone else feel the social aspect of this game is severely lacking?


No, I think the 'social' aspect is just fine. It's perfectly balanced so that there is chat for people like you who honestly want that and weirdo anti-socialites like me can still play the game as chat/bother-less as possible.

**does her best John Goodman (yet again)* Yeah, that's right..I'm bad.*

----------


## millsfan

> Anyone else feel the social aspect of this game is severely lacking?


I really feel there should be a feature like this (I posted this pages previous
Ok, I would love for Hero Up to really make the best update..

I would love a zone for advanced players (anyone who knows really what they're doing) to go to where there is enemies that you can fight to get xp, loot.
You should be able to send team invites (of 4 people maximum) and then whoever joins your team it will show your health on the right hand side. As a team, you can run through these massive zones finding enemies and bosses to defeat to earn special prizes,achievements, and xp. You can see other people in these zones even if they aren't on your team, and you all work together yet the loot will only go to the person or team of heroes who get the final hit on the enemy. 
I'm talking about a very big galatic zone or a big midtown city that would take a lot longer to create than a zone. I know people keep requesting zones but to be honest, I would prefer a battle zone such as this. It would add so much fun to the game. Once again I am not saying to make a big open world MISSION...I am talking about a massive zone that has a lot of time put into it and have tons of enemies to defeat. I've played games with zones like this and there can be big bosses that can be a hot spot for many to defeat, aquiring the best loot...I think that boss should be Galactus. It would be fun to have a new feature like this.

----------


## censorship

It's a little more than $30. The gold Ultron bundle gives you 11000 gold, 10% extra this weekend makes 12100.
Converted that's 121000 fractals. Midas is 2.48 promo gold Ultron packages or about $239.

My only issue with using Midas as a legacy character is that it's one of the least visually-interesting armors in Iron Man 3. Legacy should at least be a top-ranked player fan vote, and only available for purchase after a certain amount of time and squad level. Put some good stuff like Black Bolt, Hercules, Adam Warlock, Quasar, and Hyperion on the ballot. But of course, Franklin Richards for the win.

I'm still planning on grinding for Midas though. I don't want Gaz to think there isn't any demand for IM3 armors, because I would definitely take (deep breath) Mark 16, 17, 20, 22, 23, 24, 25, 27, 28, 30, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, and 41. I kind of wish Midas were Starboost (Mark 39) instead. It's the space armor, and the price is _astronomical_. 
(where's my drum kit...)

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

The poor man's Iron Man Midas.


How is this possible?!

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> It's a little more than $30. The gold Ultron bundle gives you 11000 gold, 10% extra this weekend makes 12100.
> Converted that's 121000 fractals. Midas is 2.48 promo gold Ultron packages or about $239.
> 
> My only issue with using Midas as a legacy character is that it's one of the least visually-interesting armors in Iron Man 3. Legacy should at least be a top-ranked player fan vote, and only available for purchase after a certain amount of time and squad level. Put some good stuff like Black Bolt, Hercules, Adam Warlock, Quasar, and Hyperion on the ballot. But of course, Franklin Richards for the win.
> 
> I'm still planning on grinding for Midas though. I don't want Gaz to think there isn't any demand for IM3 armors, because I would definitely take (deep breath) Mark 16, 17, 20, 22, 23, 24, 25, 27, 28, 30, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, and 41. I kind of wish Midas were Starboost (Mark 39) instead. It's the space armor, and the price is _astronomical_. 
> (where's my drum kit...)


My favorite Iron Man 3 suits were the Mark 33 (Silver Centurion), the Mark 21 (Midas) and the Mark 20 (Python).

----------


## millsfan

I don't like how with some characters like this gold iron man, when you play as them they are super shiny...he looks a lot better in his actual picture compared to in zones/missions.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> The poor man's Iron Man Midas.
> 
> 
> How is this possible?!


The even poorer man's Iron Man Midas.

poor men.jpg

----------


## Charles LePage

> How is this possible?!


If you mean the squad level, 4207 is the new max squad level.

----------


## Charles LePage

Finally got my achievement score over 17000:

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> If you mean the squad level, 4207 is the new max squad level.


I was actually referring to how he badge-maxed this super-expensive character in one day.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I was actually referring to how he badge-maxed this super-expensive character in one day.


Tons of XP and level-up potions I guess.

----------


## bpkhant2008

I don't understand why people want to max out their hero with XP and level-up portions. What is the point in playing with that hero then? I rarely played in missions with my max-out heroes.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I don't understand why people want to max out their hero with XP and level-up portions. What is the point in playing with that hero then?


My guesses:

1. For achievements.
2. To finish missions faster and last longer in survival missions.
3. XP will still accrue for levels 21+ when this is implemented in the future.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I don't mind the cost,the re-paint is just lazy Gaz, keep it real. 500,000 for an over powered Galactus....now you got something.





> I'm glad that it's just a repaint. If it was a unique character, I would be mad that I couldn't afford it.





> Exactly! If Gaz make a unique hero for this price a lot of people couldn't afford it, but it is just a repaint, and only people who have all the heroes and have a lot of fractals without use for will pay for this, and if you can't afford, you are not losing anything


I completely agree with RCL and Spectacular Spider-Fan. A proper Legacy hero should be a variant (what I would call a Repaint or Rehash) of a hero already available. I would have been upset for other players if it was Professor X, Namor, Polaris (etc.), because they would have to wait a long time to get that hero without recourse. Even longer than getting MODOK. 




> Just to think about a 200K Spider-Gwen...


I'm actually looking forward to the next Spidey Theme. I was hoping that Gaz would follow through with their "aligned with Spider-Verse" theme mentioned in their live stream event with Massively. Besides Carnage and Kaine, the big missing Spider-characters are mainly female.




> Is that (squad levels over 20) actually in the works?


Yes.




> Finally got my achievement score over 17000:


Sweet! I expect to see you on the new Top 10 board.




> I don't understand why people want to max out their hero with XP and level-up portions. What is the point in playing with that hero then? I rarely played in missions with my max-out heroes.


What else are we going to do with all of our XP potions? Achievements have increased the playability of every character...and we are going to see an increase in max squad level.

----------


## DominoK

> How is this possible?!


270,000 fractals, (1) XP Boost Potion, (5) 5,000 XP Potions, (4) 1,000 XP Potions and (5) character tokens.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DominoK

> Finally got my achievement score over 17000:


Congrats!!  :Wink: 

I guess I'm slacking.  :EEK!:

----------


## Spider-Prime

I know I am, haha, I'm over 1200 achievements done and nearing 10,000 points.

----------


## Carmaicol

Finally:



He's awesome.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Sale is now on! After buying 9 heroes for my alt, I still have 66k and my retired heroes roster is complete.

----------


## derwipok

Only 2 heroes for me, Spider-Ham is not in the sale and Doom is agent only.

----------


## DasFeuer

Np Spider Noir *sigh* Maybe only as featured for Shield

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

I got Invisible Woman, Arctic Armor Iron Man, and Astonishing Cyclops.

----------


## Duke Marmoset Sparrow

Yay, i bought 21 heros  :Smile:  Saved 75000 fractals over the last 5 days  :Smile: 

But no Spider Man Noir  :Frown:

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

Awesome! Now I have all the retired heroes and my squad is nearing completion. I was hyped for days about this sale, lol. For me this game is kinda like collecting action figures and then getting to play with em, haha.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Congrats!! 
> 
> I guess I'm slacking.


Thanks!  And no, you are not slacking, I'm just obsessively playing too much.

----------


## Xapto

Thankfully they had Classic Thor on sale *Phew* the last "Retired Hero" that I needed to buy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

Ahh, what a wonderful sale!

No Spider-Man Noir, but at least I got the rest of the heroes I needed.  Best of all, I don't have to keep buying Titanium Boxes to try to get Scarlet Witch.  My collection of "card game heroes" is now complete!

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Mason, my play button was not working via the card game.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Got Hope Summers badge in a Daily Box and then got Hope Summers :P

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Mason, my play button was not working via the card game.


No cards were thrown. We will try again.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I got Luke Cage and Scarlet Spider, and I already had everyone else that was on sale.

----------


## censorship

Got the last four I needed (Hope, Cage, Wasp, Classic Thor).

Unity web player 4.6.0f3 is now available (http://unity3d.com/webplayer). Likely one of the last plugin web players.
I can't wait to experience the game with Unity 5 and Unity WebGL. 2015 is going to be a great year for both performance and content.

Now we just wait. And grind. And grind some more.

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## Crazy_Sean

Hey, Uber Fireman, sorry the Cosmic Night-Terrifying Gnat team-up return was a disappointment!  Poor Helmer - he couldn't move in the mission!  He was going to quit but I said 'No, hang in there, we'll keep your Red Hulk alive and you'll get your XP and fractals!'  Lucky 'Unstoppa-Skrulls' is a short mission - and I guess you had Ultron at a high level, because you took out Super Skrull really quickly.  And Helmer didn't die!  Hooray!

I haven't seen someone freeze in a mission for quite a while.  It used to happpen quite a lot, but I can't recall when it last happpened to me or someone I was playing with in a mission.  Hopefully the bug isn't coming back....

Loads and loads of people around tonight - and loads and loads of retired characters, suddenly!  And the odd Midas IM....

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> 


Cool video, faster than MRG and PlayWithPetey!

----------


## Ace

Pretty nice sale, now I have all the retired heroes  :Smile: .

----------


## Carmaicol

> 


Everytime he runs he should scream "Hey, look at me, I'm so shiny! So shiny!"

----------


## DasFeuer

yeah, Cosmic, I've seen such glitch and today tried my best at saving the life even with poor Ultie who cannot heal and still needs this mission on adamatium  :Smile:  Thankfully Red Hulk heals himself and we two were taking much damage on ourselves instead of him. I should be sorry too, because I didn't come when Gnat invited me next, I was taking 5000 xp for new hero and there were nearly ten windows ""wow, your hero leveled up, yay", I tried to close them as soon as possible but missed invite though, I was angry as Hulk, that was my stupidest miss ever. 
And you know, I freezed like this two times, i remembered, its when your mouse when clicking don't turn green, it stays yellow every time, but in my case I could walk and even do my heroup, but couldn't attack because couldn't click on enemies. Total unmoving is first..

I have experienced something much better than immoving 

5.jpg

I was playing as Trapping Sir Commander, and my friend as me, we frequently change profiles, because I have heroes he don't have. So we went on Flat Broke and this happened at the end of second part. I never laughed so hard when I found out why he was running so strangely and doing no damage. He was playing upside down and nearly died on Ultron, I even don't know, how he managed to survive

----------


## bpkhant2008

Hi, Any idea why Spider-man Noir and Spider-Ham are not on sale?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hi, Any idea why Spider-man Noir and Spider-Ham are not on sale?


Noir is a contest/prize hero. Ham was a April Fool's Day hero. They are not considered "retired" by Gaz.

----------


## censorship

Birthday. Ham was for SHSO's birthday.  :Wink:

----------


## Crazy_Sean

I think I know the answer to this question, but I thought I'd make sure by asking anyway:  If I buy a membership before my current subscription runs out, does my new membership get added on to my old one?  My current Psionic Count membership runs out at the end of January, so it makes sense to buy a new membership now while the 20% sale is on - if that would extend my subscription until the end of January 2016.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> I think I know the answer to this question, but I thought I'd make sure by asking anyway:  If I buy a membership before my current subscription runs out, does my new membership get added on to my old one?  My current Psionic Count membership runs out at the end of January, so it makes sense to buy a new membership now while the 20% sale is on - if that would extend my subscription until the end of January 2016.


Or you could roll the dice and see what boxing day sales might happen...

----------


## DasFeuer

I also have a question.
Today ends my month subscription, will it continue on the next month automatically or will it end as usual and I'll have to buy again? Because I don't need shield anymore


False alarm. Already seen my problem, no questions

----------


## censorship

Subscriptions auto-renew unless you manually cancel them before the end date.

If you change your subscription this weekend, the new one will start (along with any advertised benefits) at the end of your existing one. You'll be billed for the new subscription on the renewal date currently on your account but you'll receive the discount as per changing your plan during the promo.

----------


## DasFeuer

> Subscriptions auto-renew unless you manually cancel them before the end date.


Yes, thank you, I saw this in the page of changing subscription plan, cancelled already, but when I had refreshed the page, it showed me that I still could cancel my plan. Don't see any logic in that, hope, that plan was cancelled

----------


## Raven

> Yes, thank you, I saw this in the page of changing subscription plan, cancelled already, but when I had refreshed the page, it showed me that I still could cancel my plan. Don't see any logic in that, hope, that plan was cancelled


You should get an email confirming your plan is cancelled if it worked.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Is it just me or has Mole Man been tweaked to hand out more damage?  I just played 'Whack', and when he gets out his drill, *boom*, everyone gets floored!  I don't recall him being such a tough little chap.  And, really, why don't we have a playable Mole Man by now?  He's been a mission boss since as long as I've been playing the game, he was a key character in the Super Hero Squad series, and he is THE original Marvel villain, crawling out of the earth with Giganto in FF#1. He farts! He has a staff to wield! He is very grumpy!  What more could you want in a villain?

Also: am I feeble or is 'Deadpool's Spectacular...' Crisis just really, really hard?

I'm going to go and find me a nice easy mission to play....

----------


## millsfan

Did anyone see my post about the Battle Zone?  I really think we need a big new feature like it.....I posted it pages back twice but nobody seems to have read it

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I really feel there should be a feature like this (I posted this pages previous
> Ok, I would love for Hero Up to really make the best update..
> 
> I would love a zone for advanced players (anyone who knows really what they're doing) to go to where there is enemies that you can fight to get xp, loot.
> You should be able to send team invites (of 4 people maximum) and then whoever joins your team it will show your health on the right hand side. As a team, you can run through these massive zones finding enemies and bosses to defeat to earn special prizes,achievements, and xp. You can see other people in these zones even if they aren't on your team, and you all work together yet the loot will only go to the person or team of heroes who get the final hit on the enemy. 
> I'm talking about a very big galatic zone or a big midtown city that would take a lot longer to create than a zone. I know people keep requesting zones but to be honest, I would prefer a battle zone such as this. It would add so much fun to the game. Once again I am not saying to make a big open world MISSION...I am talking about a massive zone that has a lot of time put into it and have tons of enemies to defeat. I've played games with zones like this and there can be big bosses that can be a hot spot for many to defeat, aquiring the best loot...I think that boss should be Galactus. It would be fun to have a new feature like this.





> Did anyone see my post about the Battle Zone?  I really think we need a big new feature like it.....I posted it pages back twice but nobody seems to have read it


I'm sure Eric likes this idea. His dream is to be able to attack others in zones...and he wants to be Omega Red when he does it. I agree that SHSO could use the MH style of in-zone missions.




> Is it just me or has Mole Man been tweaked to hand out more damage?  I just played 'Whack', and when he gets out his drill, *boom*, everyone gets floored!  I don't recall him being such a tough little chap.  And, really, why don't we have a playable Mole Man by now?  He's been a mission boss since as long as I've been playing the game, he was a key character in the Super Hero Squad series, and he is THE original Marvel villain, crawling out of the earth with Giganto in FF#1. He farts! He has a staff to wield! He is very grumpy!  What more could you want in a villain?
> 
> Also: am I feeble or is 'Deadpool's Spectacular...' Crisis just really, really hard?
> 
> I'm going to go and find me a nice easy mission to play....


Mole-Man pulls out that drill when you use 3-4 players in that mission. Much easier when you use range attack heroes. His farting and the silly hammers makes that one of my favorites, too.

I don't know what your deal is with Deadpool's Crisis mission. Have you tried playing better? <evil laugh>

----------


## Maven

> (Eric's) dream is to be able to *attack others in zones*...and he wants to be Omega Red when he does it.


Ok, I know this is coming on the heels of my "Yes, I'm anti-chat, deal with it!" post, but wouldn't attacking other players in what is supposed to overall be a friendly game ruin that very thing? If players honestly want to attack other players, then such a thing should really, REALLY be limited to its own zone like that Millsfan suggested, and with the four original zones left out and remain being for exploring, collecting, meeting up, and similar activities only. Hey, maybe a zone like Millsfan described could be a Battleworld one...now that would actually be neat if handled right AND can be tied in with the upcoming Secret Wars rehas..er, event.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> Also: am I feeble or is 'Deadpool's Spectacular...' Crisis just really, really hard?
> 
> I'm going to go and find me a nice easy mission to play....


I didn't play Deadpool's spectacular because simply the payouts and difficulties are not on par, IMHO. You need to be careful near Dormammu since his fires can become instant kill.

I am digging Brotherhood survival crisis. Just like AIM and Titans Clash, it is fast paced and even if you die getting silver ( around 4:00 minutes), it is still a great way to farm fractals.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> Ok, I know this is coming on the heels of my "Yes, I'm anti-chat, deal with it!" post, but wouldn't attacking other players in what is supposed to overall be a friendly game ruin that very thing? If players honestly want to attack other players, then such a thing should really, REALLY be limited to its own zone like that Millsfan suggested, and with the four original zones left out and remain being for exploring, collecting, meeting up, and similar activities only. Hey, maybe a zone like Millsfan described could be a Battleworld one...now that would actually be neat if handled right AND can be tied in with the upcoming Secret Wars rehas..er, event.


To be honest, a new zone is highly unlikely unless it has been in works for a while. Playable zone is much harder to create than less say creating a hero. Even with a hero, new heros are more resource-intensive to make than re-paint ones. ( And see how many re-paint vs. new ones we got).

Also, heroes can be sold. Not sure selling the zones or paying toll to play in a premium zone is feasible. Otherwise, there is no financial incentives to create new zone at all. Just my 2 cents.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Ok, I know this is coming on the heels of my "Yes, I'm anti-chat, deal with it!" post, but wouldn't attacking other players in what is supposed to overall be a friendly game ruin that very thing? If players honestly want to attack other players, then such a thing should really, REALLY be limited to its own zone like that Millsfan suggested, and with the four original zones left out and remain being for exploring, collecting, meeting up, and similar activities only. Hey, maybe a zone like Millsfan described could be a Battleworld one...now that would actually be neat if handled right AND can be tied in with the upcoming Secret Wars rehas..er, event.


I agree, and I'm against PvP, too. Although, I'd like it if Gazillion employees had characters that could attack us in zones and we would have to gain up on them...that would make "play with the devs" days VERY exciting...especially if rewards were given. It would be AWESOME if Gaz let some of us non-employees take those reins too.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> To be honest, a new zone is highly unlikely unless it has been in works for a while. Playable zone is much harder to create than less say creating a hero. Even with a hero, new heros are more resource-intensive to make than re-paint ones. ( And see how many re-paint vs. new ones we got).
> 
> Also, heroes can be sold. Not sure selling the zones or paying toll to play in a premium zone is feasible. Otherwise, there is no financial incentives to create new zone at all. Just my 2 cents.


There's no question that zones are money LOSERS for Gazillion while at the same time are a VERY important content build that keeps players coming back. Gaz can alleviate the desire for new zones by continuing to change-up the existing zones with more special events. That's where Maven's suggestion of the Secret Wars <sic> content would be AWESOME!

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Instead of a new zone, would it be easier for them to expand the current ones? I saw a video which showed a much larger Daily Bugle zone, which included Oscorp.

----------


## DominoK

> There's no question that zones are money LOSERS for Gazillion while at the same time are a VERY important content build that keeps players coming back. Gaz can alleviate the desire for new zones by continuing to change-up the existing zones with more special events. That's where Maven's suggestion of the Secret Wars <sic> content would be AWESOME!


How does Gaz lose money by including new zones?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> How does Gaz lose money by including new zones?


Someone said that it cost them nearly 2 million  just to make Asgard.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> How does Gaz lose money by including new zones?


Zones are VERY expensive to program/develop. I think someone on here said that Asgard cost about a million dollars to create.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Instead of a new zone, would it be easier for them to expand the current ones? I saw a video which showed a much larger Daily Bugle zone, which included Oscorp.


Exactly what I said.




> How does Gaz lose money by including new zones?


Initial development costs (which includes adding new character tokens, fractals,etc.- we were told that Asgard cost them over 7 figures to develop) , server space needed to run it, and programmers to debug the new zone issues when they arrive. So, Gaz would add 25% to their zone problems.

----------


## millsfan

> Ok, I know this is coming on the heels of my "Yes, I'm anti-chat, deal with it!" post, but wouldn't attacking other players in what is supposed to overall be a friendly game ruin that very thing?


No, You've misunderstood me.  I don't know how marvel heroes is, I don't play it.  My idea is a zone where the players fight enemies (not player vs player).   Everyone sees the same enemies, yet if you kill the enemy, you get the loot.   Let's say the baddest and biggest boss of the zone is Galactus, everyone works together to damage his health yet the player or group (you can make groups with up to 4 people) that defeats the boss gets the loot.

Btw the enemies respawn all the time, and bosses response every 5 minutes to give players a chance to talk to each other and get ready for the boss to come back.


The entire point I'm making is, a zone is a zone, people will get over a new one and just still stay in the bugle.  We need something innovative...

I'm NOT talking about PVP.

Think of a massive vast land to explore...this is something that will be worked on for a very long time.  There will be areas with simple enemies, and bosses where you might want to bring a badged hero and get in a group with friends.  The group invites can be sent to up to 3 people (team of you and 3 people) and there health, stars and everything else is on the right side of the screen.  

Once again, NO PVP,...these massive zones require everyone to work together

----------


## censorship

The cheapest development method would be to create a Mission Builder that uses all the existing content but allows players to design the levels they want to play. It would really only need two modes at first - Survival (against mobs and bosses) and Smash (like a certain popular PVP Nintendo game). You'd get new environments over time by purchasing extra packages for the Builder.

It would improve the social aspect of the game, too, as you make friends with people whose content you enjoy and want to experience.

The only obstacle is whether or not Disney feels this is direct competition to the Infinity system. I'd say it isn't, because Super Hero Squad is an established brand that Infinity has no plans to add to.

----------


## beanroaster

I know it has been discussed in the past, but it's been a couple hundred pages since then...  :Smile: 

Does anyone have a current spreadsheet to track achievement completion? I figure it's time I started getting serious about doing them, and I'd love to not have to recreate the wheel if I didn't have to. Google Doc, Excel, Numbers... format doesn't matter to me. I can make anything work. Thanks in advance if anyone has something they'd be willing to share with me.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Does anyone have a current spreadsheet to track achievement completion? I figure it's time I started getting serious about doing them, and I'd love to not have to recreate the wheel if I didn't have to. Google Doc, Excel, Numbers... format doesn't matter to me. I can make anything work. Thanks in advance if anyone has something they'd be willing to share with me.


I kept track of mission achievements on a spreadsheet until they updated the game to keep track of mission achievements for us.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I don't know what your deal is with Deadpool's Crisis mission. Have you tried playing better? <evil laugh>


Well now, let me see, where is it...? Ah, there it is! <picks up red pen> There now, Spy, that's you struck off the Christmas list, sir, yes verily!  And I had put aside just the very pair of socks you would have liked!

Since I'm obviously in the mood for humiliating myself: is there some weird thing I have to do to get adamantium in 'Lizardous...' in multi-player? I just finished a threesome where nobody died and where we seemed to clear out all the lizards and bugs we had to, but, nope, gold is all we got.  It's no big deal for me, but my lad Helmer is determined to get adamantium in every mission he owns, and 'Lizardous...' is on that list.

And, on the 'annoying and surely easy to do something about' list, I hate that active potions and buffs pile up on the right hand side of the screen, covering up the achievements you are tracking.  The achievements keep popping put as well, and when I go to minimise them again, I can't get at them because of the potions and buffs: try and minimise them, and I invariably cancel a potion or buff.  Grrrr!

I hereby kickstart the 'potions and buffs on the left, thank you' movement.

----------


## cpinheir

> Since I'm obviously in the mood for humiliating myself: is there some weird thing I have to do to get adamantium in 'Lizardous...' in multi-player? I just finished a threesome where nobody died and where we seemed to clear out all the lizards and bugs we had to, but, nope, gold is all we got.  It's no big deal for me, but my lad Helmer is determined to get adamantium in every mission he owns, and 'Lizardous...' is on that list.


unless gaz changed something with that mission recently, lizardous is fairly easy to get adamantiun on, solo or team. I would guess the problem might be the team was spending too much time avoiding and not enough time attacking, and your combo meter was not high enough when you killed the boss. I have more of a problem with this when playing the mystique mission solo. I try to attack her but she either knocks me on my butt or changes form (which stops my combo attack).

----------


## bpkhant2008

Roaming Colossus Lion told me earlier that the reason you are not getting Ada is due to lack of combos. It depends on which hero you use as well. If you use heroes that spawn helpers like X-force Wolvie and heros who hails down weapons like Loki, Superior Spider etc, might not have enough combos if you are not careful.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Roaming Colossus Lion told me earlier that the reason you are not getting Ada is due to lack of combos. It depends on which hero you use as well. If you use heroes that spawn helpers like X-force Wolvie and heros who hails down weapons like Loki, Superior Spider etc, might not have enough combos if you are not careful.


Loki and SpOck don't have any problems with combo

With helpers yes, if you let they do all the work and don't attack, your combo will go down, and if you get too many hits your combo will go down too, what happens with Mystique and the clones who attack like crazy

but like cpinheir said, lizardous is fairly easy to get adamantium

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Anyone know what happened to CUG, I haven't seen her (i think) in a while.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Anyone know what happened to CUG, I haven't seen her (i think) in a while.


I was wondering the same....CUG is an old friend. When I retired from the game, I gave CUG leadership of the team. This was when Spy was a young pup hanging out in chat box, lol. CUG where are you?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Does anyone else think that the Elders of the Universe could make good achievement heroes? For example, Collector could be earned from some collection-based achievement, Grandmaster could be earned from a card game achievement, and Champion of the Universe could be earned from a mission-related achievement.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I was wondering the same....CUG is an old friend. When I retired from the game, I gave CUG leadership of the team. This was when Spy was a young pup hanging out in chat box, lol. CUG where are you?


When did you retire from the game?

----------


## bpkhant2008

4 heroes left to complete my collections. Spider-Ham, Spider-man Noir, AU Ultron and Midas IronMan. 

Since I don't intend to blow $99 on gold and don't know when Ham and Noir will ever be available, Midas is the only one I could get ... may be in about 2-3 weeks with my current fractals at 160K+.

Midas is super expensive but at least attainable.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> When did you retire from the game?


Had to be about 2012, I stayed away about a year and a half.

----------


## millsfan

I was looking at marvel heroes and saw Secret Avengers Moon Knight, I want him to come to hero up yet, not as a clone... I would like him to feel different from normal moon knight, maybe have him stand upright and give him a different arsenal of weapons.. what do you guys think? 
Preview_MoonKnight_SecretAvengers.jpg

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

^^ post is probably better posted in the SHSO request thread. I would love to see another and different Moon Knight, I think he would make for a good new boxed hero. 

Anyone else think they are holding off the release of Drax so they can tie it in with the home release of GOTG?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> ^^ post is probably better posted in the SHSO request thread. I would love to see another and different Moon Knight, I think he would make for a good new boxed hero. 
> 
> Anyone else think they are holding off the release of Drax so they can tie it in with the home release of GOTG?


Where's the request thread?

----------


## cpinheir

> Does anyone else think that the Elders of the Universe could make good achievement heroes? For example, Collector could be earned from some collection-based achievement, Grandmaster could be earned from a card game achievement, and Champion of the Universe could be earned from a mission-related achievement.


I like the idea...and it has a certain logic how they are achieved  :Smile:

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Where's the request thread?


http://community.comicbookresources....racters!-Redux

----------


## CenturianSpy

> The cheapest development method would be to create a Mission Builder that uses all the existing content but allows players to design the levels they want to play. It would really only need two modes at first - Survival (against mobs and bosses) and Smash (like a certain popular PVP Nintendo game). You'd get new environments over time by purchasing extra packages for the Builder.
> 
> It would improve the social aspect of the game, too, as you make friends with people whose content you enjoy and want to experience.
> 
> The only obstacle is whether or not Disney feels this is direct competition to the Infinity system. I'd say it isn't, because Super Hero Squad is an established brand that Infinity has no plans to add to.


I love it.




> Well now, let me see, where is it...? Ah, there it is! <picks up red pen> There now, Spy, that's you struck off the Christmas list, sir, yes verily!  And I had put aside just the very pair of socks you would have liked!
> 
> Since I'm obviously in the mood for humiliating myself: is there some weird thing I have to do to get adamantium in 'Lizardous...' in multi-player? I just finished a threesome where nobody died and where we seemed to clear out all the lizards and bugs we had to, but, nope, gold is all we got.  It's no big deal for me, but my lad Helmer is determined to get adamantium in every mission he owns, and 'Lizardous...' is on that list.


Now I'm getting cold feet...*BAD PUN ALERT*






> Roaming Colossus Lion told me earlier that the reason you are not getting Ada is due to lack of combos. It depends on which hero you use as well. If you use heroes that spawn helpers like X-force Wolvie and heros who hails down weapons like Loki, Superior Spider etc, might not have enough combos if you are not careful.


RCL is the one to go to with these type of questions...it is all about the combo, and what breaks more combos? *spamming your PUs/HU*




> Anyone know what happened to CUG, I haven't seen her (i think) in a while.





> I was wondering the same....CUG is an old friend. When I retired from the game, I gave CUG leadership of the team. This was when Spy was a young pup hanging out in chat box, lol. CUG where are you?


CUG is a him...and he did leave again after his Flash Mob Night. I hope he comes back, he's good for the game.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I love it.
> 
> Now I'm getting cold feet...*BAD PUN ALERT*
> 
> 
> 
> RCL is the one to go to with these type of questions...it is all about the combo, and what breaks more combos? *spamming your PUs/HU*
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't sure so sorry about that. Btw when was that flash mob?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I wasn't sure so sorry about that. Btw when was that flash mob?


Around 3 months ago. Pics are still linked in my signature. We should plan another mid-December.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Back to my former Level which also happens to be my birth year :P

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> RCL is the one to go to with these type of questions...it is all about the combo, and what breaks more combos? *spamming your PUs/HU*


In the fact the combo multiplier doesn't mean that you have to use more your basic attacks, I can run a mission using only the HU over and over again (A thousand Apples a Day) and still get my 3x combo all the time, when you use your HU the combo always go to 3x, but heroes like Stealth Cap and X-Force Wolvie does not deal damage with the HU, so you have to use your basic attacks or PUs to keep the 3x combo, the helpers always get 3x on their KO's, but when they die and you need stars again you will get less points if you are not in the 3x combo

What breaks more combos is stop attacking

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Around 3 months ago. Pics are still linked in my signature. We should plan another mid-December.


Should be a Holiday Group Photo.
Season Greetings from the CBR Squad! We'll send one to Eric to XD

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> In the fact the combo multiplier doesn't mean that you have to use more your basic attacks, I can run a mission using only the HU over and over again (A thousand Apples a Day) and still get my 3x combo all the time, when you use your HU the combo always go to 3x, but heroes like Stealth Cap and X-Force Wolvie does not deal damage with the HU, so you have to use your basic attacks or PUs to keep the 3x combo, the helpers always get 3x on their KO's, but when they die and you need stars again you will get less points if you are not in the 3x combo
> 
> What breaks more combos is stop attacking


Thanks, Roaming Colossus, and to all the others that chipped in with advice regarding my dismal 'Lizardous...' failure.  So now I know there's no 'getting adamantium' issue specific to 'Lizardous...' (because I knew other missions, like the FFF boss missions, where you have to let your combos die down before dealing the killer blow to the boss, did require specific strategies if you wanted to get adamantium), it's just a generic issue about combos.  This makes sense regarding my recent 'Lizardous...' mission, as my lad Helmer, who was playing as Winter Soldier, had low health on a number of occassions and would then run around rather than attack in the hope of catching a strawberry or two, or getting a health boost from me (playing as Abomination). Actually, 'running around a bit rather than attacking' can be a fun option in a mission to a 7-year-old, from my experience!  I'll have to tell Helmer: 'It's either running around a bit or getting adamantium, you can't have both, son!'

----------


## PhantCowboy

First Time in the 2K Club

----------


## bpkhant2008

> First Time in the 2K Club


Congrats. Now onto 3K Club. :-)

----------


## Charles LePage

> First Time in the 2K Club


Congratulations!

----------


## PhantCowboy

Thx Guys  :Big Grin:

----------


## bpkhant2008

Hi all, just want to know how do you guys manage your friends list in the game? like who do you accept, purge or ban etc?

It sounds absurd even if I was typing this but when I was idling in the game and came back, I got a bunch of friends invite. I don't know what level they are or who they are. And I have a bunch of friends, I never saw them online. 
The names are normally similar and I have hard time remembering them except a few that I regularly play missions with.

So, just want to know how other people vet their friends list. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Charles LePage

> So, just want to know how other people vet their friends list. Thanks in advance.


Mostly I try to keep my friends list isolated to CBR members who play the game.

----------


## Maven

> Mostly I try to keep my friends list isolated to CBR members who play the game.


Me too. My friends list is limited to CBRers, high level squaddies I know are incredibly good players and are harmless, and people I know in real life.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Hi all, just want to know how do you guys manage your friends list in the game? like who do you accept, purge or ban etc?
> 
> It sounds absurd even if I was typing this but when I was idling in the game and came back, I got a bunch of friends invite. I don't know what level they are or who they are. And I have a bunch of friends, I never saw them online. 
> The names are normally similar and I have hard time remembering them except a few that I regularly play missions with.
> 
> So, just want to know how other people vet their friends list. Thanks in advance.


If they aren't a CBRite I don't add them.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So, just want to know how other people vet their friends list. Thanks in advance.


I have a situation where I don't have "Safe Chat" enabled for my main squad (short story is we used my nephew's info on sign-up). I accept friend requests without vetting if they post here on CBR. Everyone here seems open to the responsibility of good game play focused on team work. I also often find players on the two FB pages. I also keep an eye on the names that show up in missions where the invite is sent by a player I know...especially if they play well. I have many friends in my list that are just high squad level friends, too. I figure a 2000+ squad is probably pretty good at missions, so I accept their 'friend' requests on a probationary matter. I think most CBR members care more how to get the invites to stop...and we usually heed Raven's advice of having a full friends list so they do stop.

----------


## CenturianSpy

You like Archangel? Even if you don't because you don't understand his importance to the Marvel Universe (quite patronizing, right?) you should read our "Most Wanted" thread for the most recent update. After a Thanksgiving-tryptophan hiatus, I present Episode 9- Archangel of "Repaints, Retreads and Rehashes". Enjoy!

----------


## Ace

> First Time in the 2K Club


Congrats pal!  :Smile:

----------


## cpinheir

If gaz ever implements canned chat in-mission, these are the choices I'd most like to see:

- stay close to me when your health is low, I can heal you. 
- do NOT run away, I am trying to get close enough to heal you.
- your health is low...you might want to pick up some of those fruits or sandwiches.
- you might not want to stand there in Fin Fang Foom's fire/acid.
- when you hear Doc Ock say 'get away from me', good time to get away from him. he will kill you.
- you have self/team healing ability....try using it sometime.
- don't stay too close to Mystique unless she's shooting her gun....her kicks will knock you down.
- don't run away from Morbius...it will be easier to kill him if we ALL whack on him. 
- there is an enemy where we can't get to it...anybody have a HU with wide AOE?
- your health is low....stay away from the boss until you're healed up.
- lure juggernaut INSIDE the circle before triggering the trap...otherwise it won't work.
- when Onslaught starts to shoot those pointy shards at you...****** to get out of the way.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> If gaz ever implements canned chat in-mission, these are the choices I'd most like to see:
> 
> - stay close to me when your health is low, I can heal you. 
> - do NOT run away, I am trying to get close enough to heal you.
> - your health is low...you might want to pick up some of those fruits or sandwiches.
> - you might not want to stand there in Fin Fang Foom's fire/acid.
> - when you hear Doc Ock say 'get away from me', good time to get away from him. he will kill you.
> - you have self/team healing ability....try using it sometime.
> - don't stay too close to Mystique unless she's shooting her gun....her kicks will knock you down.
> ...


Pretty good plus they're funny at the same time. Phantasamal congratulations on the 2017 squad level! :Smile:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Pretty good plus they're funny at the same time. Phantasamal congratulations on the 2017 squad level!


Thx its 2063 now :P
And Thx Chrome

----------


## PhantCowboy

The first day of my membership was a success  :Big Grin: 
I bought 6 agent only heroes and their badges after grinding about 30K :P
and I played every single mission I own and got Addy except on the Brotherhood Crisis
Now I just have to grind 55,500 more to get the rest of the Agent Only heroes and their badges.
and I went from Lvl 1943 to 2063 :P
and I'm only 3000 points away from MODOK
All in all a Good Day.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Thx its 2063 now :P
> And Thx Chrome


Crap! You're catching up to me really fast.....I have to do some leveling.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> If gaz ever implements canned chat in-mission, these are the choices I'd most like to see:
> 
> - stay close to me when your health is low, I can heal you. 
> - do NOT run away, I am trying to get close enough to heal you.
> - your health is low...you might want to pick up some of those fruits or sandwiches.
> - you might not want to stand there in Fin Fang Foom's fire/acid.
> - when you hear Doc Ock say 'get away from me', good time to get away from him. he will kill you.
> - you have self/team healing ability....try using it sometime.
> - don't stay too close to Mystique unless she's shooting her gun....her kicks will knock you down.
> ...


I NEED the Juggernaut one. It's incredible how many people are unable to figure that out.

----------


## thomasdc01

Hey guys. I'm trying to get Iron Man Midas and Im trying to do it efficiently. I wanna hear in your guys opinion... What is the fastest way to make 10k. If you can't answer that, tell me what's the fastest way to make 1k. I don't wanna hear about mega collecting, I already do that. I just wanna find a nice way to earn fast fractals when Im done mega collecting. Thanks!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hey guys. I'm trying to get Iron Man Midas and Im trying to do it efficiently. I wanna hear in your guys opinion... What is the fastest way to make 10k. If you can't answer that, tell me what's the fastest way to make 1k. I don't wanna hear about mega collecting, I already do that. I just wanna find a nice way to earn fast fractals when Im done mega collecting. Thanks!


Impy pokes, robber chases, touch trees/gumballs, Mayhem Missions...quick small tasks that add up.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> Hey guys. I'm trying to get Iron Man Midas and Im trying to do it efficiently. I wanna hear in your guys opinion... What is the fastest way to make 10k. If you can't answer that, tell me what's the fastest way to make 1k. I don't wanna hear about mega collecting, I already do that. I just wanna find a nice way to earn fast fractals when Im done mega collecting. Thanks!


I mentioned a few pages before, mega collect the same heroes everyday. Before the day got reset (4:00 PM PST ), use speed portion on heroes who have golden fractals to poke impys. Do it in Villainville or Asgard as they are easier to get to impy's hot spots. 5 impy poke with golden fractal will give you 80 fractals. Try to connect your PC from mobile with some remote apps to collect every 5 minutes if you can.

After that, you have missions. You can either go for ada in highest fractal paying missions (non-crisis/ non-survival) or go for at least silver in crisis survival missions. I prefer crisis survival missions now. I got silver with most heros at around 4:00 minutes marks.  You will get like 60 fractals ( for instance, A.I.M or brotherhood).

Alternatively, you can choose to go for mayhem missions. Use superior spider sidekick or EOTE spider sidekick.

By following this way, my average if I am really mega collect most of the day will be 10K+ per day. If I'm slipping it will be around 6K to 7K per day.

Good luck. I am trying to get Midas too and I need another 100K to save before getting him.

Some normal missions to consider:
1. All for Jagguernuts
2. Symbi-Oh-No
3. Mo dok Mo Problems 
4. Freeze Burn
5. Thousand Apples

Some missions with high fractal payout but long (non-crisis):
1. Extremis 
2. Impy Holidays 

My go to crisis-survival missions :
1. Time to take A.I.M
2. Brotherhood
3. Spider Foes
4. Titan Clash
5. Monster Smash

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Hi all, just want to know how do you guys manage your friends list in the game? like who do you accept, purge or ban etc?


I keep a table of all my friends (and my son's friends), and note when I last saw them in the game, when I last missioned with them, whether they turned down an invite, and whether they did a boo-boo (most commonly quit a mission or something equally heinous).  I have a three strikes policy - quit on me in a mission 3 times (genuine 'I can't be bothered' quits, rather than unwanted disconnections or whatever), and you're out (although if these strikes are spread over a long time of good game play, I might reconsider).

When my friends list is full (as it often is for my non-agent account) I review the data and delete anyone who I haven't seen for a given period, especially those who never come on missions with me, or who have quit on me in a mission.

But I have a very open acceptance policy:  anyone who sends me a friend invite, I accept it.  You just never know when you will pick up a great mission/card game buddy.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> I keep a table of all my friends (and my son's friends), and note when I last saw them in the game, when I last missioned with them, whether they turned down an invite, and whether they did a boo-boo (most commonly quit a mission or something equally heinous).  I have a three strikes policy - quit on me in a mission 3 times (genuine 'I can't be bothered' quits, rather than unwanted disconnections or whatever), and you're out (although if these strikes are spread over a long time of good game play, I might reconsider).
> 
> When my friends list is full (as it often is for my non-agent account) I review the data and delete anyone who I haven't seen for a given period, especially those who never come on missions with me, or who have quit on me in a mission.
> 
> But I have a very open acceptance policy:  anyone who sends me a friend invite, I accept it.  You just never know when you will pick up a great mission/card game buddy.


Wow, you really have very thorough way to follow up on your game friends. My personal shso friends policy is more lenient. As long as a friend sometimes accept my mission invite ( doesn't have to be always) and send me some invites from time to time, I am fine. I just don't want deadbeats taking up my friend list.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I am on official travel again (for the third time in as many months) but I can still sneak in gaming at night, and on Sunday night, right after watching the International Tennis Premiere League staged here and before traveling, I reached Overachiever on my alt. Thanks to the Black Friday sale I leveled up those heroes until I had 9970 points. All I did was to play Creatures of the Night with six of the new heroes to pick up 5 points each for defeating 20 enemies (easily reached with the bat swarm), and I got MODOK!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I am on official travel again (for the third time in as many months) but I can still sneak in gaming at night, and on Sunday night, right after watching the International Tennis Premiere League staged here and before traveling, I reached Overachiever on my alt. Thanks to the Black Friday sale I leveled up those heroes until I had 9970 points. All I did was to play Creatures of the Night with six of the new heroes to pick up 5 points each for defeating 20 enemies (easily reached with the bat swarm), and I got MODOK!


I really wish that Gaz would raise the rewards for the mission back up to 450 XP, I go to that mission every time I get a new character to get Private and Sergeant achievements.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Wow, you really have very thorough way to follow up on your game friends. My personal shso friends policy is more lenient. As long as a friend sometimes accept my mission invite ( doesn't have to be always) and send me some invites from time to time, I am fine. I just don't want deadbeats taking up my friend list.


The problem of people just taking up space on a friends list is mostly an issue for my non-agent account - because of the 100 friend limit, that list is nearly always full, so I have to use some reliable criteria to free up some space from time to time.  With my agent account, I currently have around 30 free slots in the list, but I have previously cut that list back  whenever it has reached 200.  I think you have to go with either limiting the number of friends requests you accept, or having good criteria for cutting the list back from time to time.  I've gone the latter route.  It just means I scribble down on a piece of paper which friends I've seen in the game on any given day (or who were logged in on my list), whether we did anything together, whether that person quit on me in a mission just before our team-up was about to take on Wendingo and Werewolf at the same time, thanks so much...! - all done with a couple of ticks and a cross by the squad name. Then I transfer that info into a Word document when it is convenient.

It goes without saying I have no 'real' social life, right?!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Hey guys. I'm trying to get Iron Man Midas and Im trying to do it efficiently. I wanna hear in your guys opinion... What is the fastest way to make 10k. If you can't answer that, tell me what's the fastest way to make 1k. I don't wanna hear about mega collecting, I already do that. I just wanna find a nice way to earn fast fractals when Im done mega collecting. Thanks!


I grinded 30K yesterday my doing this use a speed potion then megacollect in Villaville run around the zone with the bunny poking impy if you get the golden fractal you get +80 then go play a short mission Bullseye or Unstoppa skrull and then you will have about 150 to 250 fractals in 5 minutes or less.

----------


## Raven

> If gaz ever implements canned chat in-mission, these are the choices I'd most like to see:
> 
> - stay close to me when your health is low, I can heal you. 
> - do NOT run away, I am trying to get close enough to heal you.
> - your health is low...you might want to pick up some of those fruits or sandwiches.
> - you might not want to stand there in Fin Fang Foom's fire/acid.
> - when you hear Doc Ock say 'get away from me', good time to get away from him. he will kill you.
> - you have self/team healing ability....try using it sometime.
> - don't stay too close to Mystique unless she's shooting her gun....her kicks will knock you down.
> ...


I played Fing Fang Foom the other day with randoms, right off the bat someone with Thing proceeds to run into the flames and stood there until he died... I mean really? I think my kids mastered the concept that fire hurts you at around 3 years old! The same genius of course got destroyed by the boss, I think he was killed 3 or 4 times. Myself and the other player standing far away and waiting for the right moment to attack seemed not to be enough of a hint for this guy as he ran around oblivious to the acid and other attacks he was absorbing. So I'd like the chat option of "Just go stand in the corner far away from everything... do nothing, touch nothing and don't god damn die!"

----------


## cpinheir

> I played Fing Fang Foom the other day with randoms, right off the bat someone with Thing proceeds to run into the flames and stood there until he died... I mean really? I think my kids mastered the concept that fire hurts you at around 3 years old! The same genius of course got destroyed by the boss, I think he was killed 3 or 4 times. Myself and the other player standing far away and waiting for the right moment to attack seemed not to be enough of a hint for this guy as he ran around oblivious to the acid and other attacks he was absorbing. So I'd like the chat option of "Just go stand in the corner far away from everything... do nothing, touch nothing and don't god damn die!"


Yes, it is frustrating at times....I just have to remind myself that this is a kid's game and apparently there are some kids that have not mastered the concept of 'fire...bad!' yet. We discussed here recently the idea of having something on the mission entry page an option to choose a minimum squad level that is required to be able to join in the mission. I would think this would weed out most of the less experienced players. And I don't think this would be a hardship for the less experienced players, as there are always plenty of those around so that they can play missions with each other. 

In a way, you were lucky that he died right off the bat. If that happens to me, I'll just leave the mission before I've invested too much time on a venture that is destined for silver at best. It's a little more frustrating when you don't learn you've teamed with a fire-walker until much later in the mission and you're already committed.

We can consider your message added to the list...although at that point, maybe the message should just be changed to 'please leave the mission' since they aren't contributing anyways. Also, since it's a kids game, we would need to remove the 'god d@#&' bit.   =p

----------


## Fang_212

> I played Fing Fang Foom the other day with randoms, right off the bat someone with Thing proceeds to run into the flames and stood there until he died... I mean really? I think my kids mastered the concept that fire hurts you at around 3 years old! The same genius of course got destroyed by the boss, I think he was killed 3 or 4 times. Myself and the other player standing far away and waiting for the right moment to attack seemed not to be enough of a hint for this guy as he ran around oblivious to the acid and other attacks he was absorbing. So I'd like the chat option of "Just go stand in the corner far away from everything... do nothing, touch nothing and don't god damn die!"



Whenever I play with others I try to play a healer, like Loki or Iron Fist trying to keep other alive because of this. Hardly play with PUGS now. Mostly me and my son run missions to avoid this for max XP and Fractals.

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

> Yes, it is frustrating at times....I just have to remind myself that this is a kid's game and apparently there are some kids that have not mastered the concept of 'fire...bad!' yet. We discussed here recently the idea of having something on the mission entry page an option to choose a minimum squad level that is required to be able to join in the mission. I would think this would weed out most of the less experienced players. And I don't think this would be a hardship for the less experienced players, as there are always plenty of those around so that they can play missions with each other. 
> 
> In a way, you were lucky that he died right off the bat. If that happens to me, I'll just leave the mission before I've invested too much time on a venture that is destined for silver at best. It's a little more frustrating when you don't learn you've teamed with a fire-walker until much later in the mission and you're already committed.
> 
> We can consider your message added to the list...although at that point, maybe the message should just be changed to 'please leave the mission' since they aren't contributing anyways. Also, since it's a kids game, we would need to remove the 'god d@#&' bit.   =p


This is why I'm very reluctant these days to accept random invites to crisis missions, because of players not healing throughout missions or dropping group halfway through, or getting killed repeatedly. It is very irritating.However, I do understand this is a kids game so I try to have some patience. They really need a minimum squad option for invites. Also, they need a limit to how many missions you can be spammed. I got spammed three or four missions at the same time  by this guy and I'm like ok I don't mind playing but which one ? I don't even know who he was, he was not in the area. It is also irritating getting spammed repeatedly when you're already in a mission.

----------


## Maven

> It is also irritating getting spammed repeatedly when you're already in a mission.


I could have sworn that until a few months ago, whenever you took on a mission solo (and other than the Mayhem) it would have you being unavailable for invites instead of the opposite. They honestly need to bring that back...not only would it be more respectful of those who want to solo it on missions, but it would also be very nice to not have invites to X-out while battling several minions at once (and/or also X-ing out Achievement notification boxes).

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

So how does 12 month membership work? Do you get charged the 5 or 6 dollars a month or do you have to pay the full blast 60 or 70 dollars.

----------


## Duke Marmoset Sparrow

> So how does 12 month membership work? Do you get charged the 5 or 6 dollars a month or do you have to pay the full blast 60 or 70 dollars.


you pay everything at the beginning of your membership

----------


## PhantCowboy

I thought you pay each month Oh well guess I was wrong

----------


## thomasdc01

Ok so I took your advice, and it works well, but it didnt completely answer my question. What can I do AFTER Im done mega collecting to earn fast fractals. Thank you to those who have already given their suggestion. It helped a lot.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

What's faster a speed boost or a speed potion, also is anyone else having as issue loading. I just played a mission and it took around 5-10 minutes just to load the second stage.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Ok so I took your advice, and it works well, but it didnt completely answer my question. What can I do AFTER Im done mega collecting to earn fast fractals. Thank you to those who have already given their suggestion. It helped a lot.


You should poke impy, locate your golden fractal if you haven't collected it, in the process locate a robber, and if you have some extra waiting time fight a simple mayhem mission. Usually I get to about 1000 fractals every 20-30 minutes but it could take a shorter time if your experienced. It could get boring but keep on trying. Also I'd recommend crisis or the Juggernaut mission.

----------


## bpkhant2008

Is it just me or I can't click mouse in mission sometimes and I can only jump for a while.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> What's faster a speed boost or a speed potion,


Same speed for each, and they're both faster than the passive speed buff of many sidekicks.

----------


## roneers

Does anyone have a tip to beat the red skull crisis? 
I just can't beat magneto with his killer Iron-Men...
Poor Sabretooth got literally blasted to smithereens multiple times.
It was like he did a race to die a.s.a.p. (namely within 5 secs.)

----------


## PhantCowboy

I beat it with a duo Loki and SpOck try that.

----------


## DasFeuer

> Is it just me or I can't click mouse in mission sometimes and I can only jump for a while.


Same for me, usually in red Skull mission, when I get magnetized in one place and can just jump here and wait for my companions to beat the hell of enemies to open a new portal -_-




> Does anyone have a tip to beat the red skull crisis? 
> I just can't beat magneto with his killer Iron-Men...


Got adamantium on Skull with watchful healer companion and 20lvl hero, this mission is more easy than Attack of IM, when me and my friend get killed from im7 and 42 repeatedly

----------


## Maven

> Is it just me or I can't click mouse in mission sometimes and I can only jump for a while.





> Same for me, usually in red Skull mission, when I get magnetized in one place and can just jump here and wait for my companions to beat the hell of enemies to open a new portal -_-


I am glad to know I'm not the only one...been having the problem with the cursor going loopy on me on/off A LOT over the last month. And it's mostly that it stops working after an hour or longer (other than you can still click Hero-Up! button when that pops up, as I found out when the cursor fell asleep while taking on Impy), while the space bar/jump and arrow buttons still work fine. The problem has always been there, but it usually has only happened every little once in a long while before this past month, when its frequency suddenly became very ramped up for some reason.

Also had the Red Skull mission problem not once, but THREE times a few nights ago when my boyfriend (who's a newbie and fledgling grasshopper with SHSO, but my training is helping him along) and I were trying to play through it, and I got stuck behind the second portal on the first stage each and every time.  :Mad:

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Does anyone have a tip to beat the red skull crisis? 
> I just can't beat magneto with his killer Iron-Men...
> Poor Sabretooth got literally blasted to smithereens multiple times.
> It was like he did a race to die a.s.a.p. (namely within 5 secs.)


If you are playing solo, try to end Magneto before all the Iron Men came out, use Superior or EOTE sidekick, with Sabretooth solo is hard, easier with a heavy hitter, but is possible

----------


## roneers

> If you are playing solo, try to end Magneto before all the Iron Men came out, use Superior or EOTE sidekick, with Sabretooth solo is hard, easier with a heavy hitter, but is possible


Thanks!
I'm trying to win all missions with him and that's the last crisis mission I need to do.
So I think I need a stronger sidekick then :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Got Avengers Hulk from a winter box. Confused, but he does cost 5000 f so its pretty good.

huh.jpg

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Looks like Eric is in the mood for some Christmas giveaways.
https://www.facebook.com/SuperHeroSq...962202/?type=1
Ermagerdz, look what I found! Maybe we should do some holiday contests for some REAL prizes?!

 - Snacks

----------


## Xapto

I really wish SHSO with the chat could highlight which words are banned. Everytime I try to type something it says this language isn't allowed when I don't even know what part of my sentence is wrong! I know I can't post profanities or numbers but i'm still struggling with what i'm not supposed to type :/





> Got Avengers Hulk from a winter box. Confused, but he does cost 5000 f so its pretty good.
> 
> huh.jpg


My brother got Avengers Hulk in a Agent Coulson Box. I wonder if A.H is in every box O_o

----------


## millsfan

> Looks like Eric is in the mood for some Christmas giveaways.
> https://www.facebook.com/SuperHeroSq...962202/?type=1
> Ermagerdz, look what I found! Maybe we should do some holiday contests for some REAL prizes?!
> 
>  - Snacks


Thats so cool!! Look at those booster boxes.  They stopped selling these at target so this is a cool contest.  I love how they are so communicative with fans... I hope the next theme is great because I want some hype to make us all HERO UP!!

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Got Avengers Hulk from a winter box. Confused, but he does cost 5000 f so its pretty good.
> 
> huh.jpg


They probably just never removed him after he became agents only. I wonder if any other agents only characters are available in boxes.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> Got Avengers Hulk from a winter box. Confused, but he does cost 5000 f so its pretty good.
> 
> huh.jpg


His second power is boost, so it is pretty good. Not sure 50% or 30% or something like that, With boost and HU, he is pretty deadly. But like any Hulk, he is pretty slow to move.

----------


## Astral Von Nader

> His second power is boost, so it is pretty good. Not sure 50% or 30% or something like that, With boost and HU, he is pretty deadly. But like any Hulk, he is pretty slow to move.


Avengers Hulk P2 is a 50% increase in damage, Not sure if it's been changed, but it was in the tier of strongest Single Target boost in the game.

----------


## DasFeuer

Right now the most annoying "feature" in this game, along with strange chat where I'm not allowed to type MORE or such simple words or just whole sentences are not visible for others, is voice, which just disappears after mission or two. It irritates me greatly and I have to refresh page everytime I get this bonus effect because I can't even play right without hero voices

----------


## Charles LePage

> Got Avengers Hulk from a winter box. Confused, but he does cost 5000 f so its pretty good.


Never look a gift Hulk in the mouth, that's what I always say.

----------


## Ace

> Right now the most annoying "feature" in this game, along with strange chat where I'm not allowed to type MORE or such simple words or just whole sentences are not visible for others, is voice, which just disappears after mission or two. It irritates me greatly and I have to refresh page everytime I get this bonus effect because I can't even play right without hero voices


After the mission is done, if you exit out of the reward screen before your hero says his/her usual quote after completing a mission, you lose the voices.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Probably the Christmas zones
EDIT: I give up I was trying to add a spoiler but Idk how to.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Probably the Christmas zones
> EDIT: I give up I was trying to add a spoiler but Idk how to.


How to use spoil tags: [ spoil] what you're spoiling [ /spoil] but WITHOUT the space after the bracket.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Here ya go

10422144_764373466931474_1647322595371696587_n.jpg

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

Hey, not to be all, "comedy bit", on you but... What is the deal with the physics of the double jump? Let's say I am Hawkeye...a regular guy who shoots arrows pretty good...I jump off a ten story building...no biggy, about half way down I decide I want to activate my "doublejump" so I tuck and roll and somehow achieve additional lift? Oh and then also I land on my feet and continue on grabbing my floating heads around town so I can be a better hero.

----------


## Raven

> Hey, not to be all, "comedy bit", on you but... What is the deal with the physics of the double jump? Let's say I am Hawkeye...a regular guy who shoots arrows pretty good...I jump off a ten story building...no biggy, about half way down I decide I want to activate my "doublejump" so I tuck and roll and somehow achieve additional lift? Oh and then also I land on my feet and continue on grabbing my floating heads around town so I can be a better hero.


And your avatar is a talking, gun-totting raccoon.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## censorship

There's no physical basis behind it. Double jump is just a long-standing mechanic in the video game industry.
I don't mind the double jump because it's a lot easier to program than jumps based on power variables like how long or quickly you press the buttons.

But I don't really like the sounds the characters make when they double jump. Mystique in particular. It sounds like she's throwing up.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Looks like we might get Nova and mini Groot soon!christmas theme.jpg

----------


## DominoK

Drax baby!  :Big Grin:

----------


## PhantCowboy

Does anyone know why there are a few heroes on sale?

----------


## DominoK

> Does anyone know why there are a few heroes on sale?


Probably to make it seem like a bigger weekly update.

I don't know though, just a guess.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason



----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hey, not to be all, "comedy bit", on you but... What is the deal with the physics of the double jump? Let's say I am Hawkeye...a regular guy who shoots arrows pretty good...I jump off a ten story building...no biggy, about half way down I decide I want to activate my "doublejump" so I tuck and roll and somehow achieve additional lift? Oh and then also I land on my feet and continue on grabbing my floating heads around town so I can be a better hero.


I think changing direction during a jump suspends the physical laws more...then again I read comics, so throw physics out the window...and watch the physics double-jump and change direction right back in.

----------


## CenturianSpy

I just updated our "Most Wanted" Thread with 50 R3s for Dr. Hank McCoy. It is a lot. Gaz should whittle it down to 45 or so.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> 


How do you get rid of the red border lines when you screenshot.

----------


## PhantCowboy

WooHoo

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> How do you get rid of the red border lines when you screenshot.


I used the snipping tool, then uploaded the image to http://imgur.com/ and cropped the edges.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

There is a last chance sale going on for some heroes. 
I guess there is going to be new retired heroes....

----------


## censorship

"Get these hereos on sale before they disappear for a while! Now is your last chance to get Heroes like:"
https://www.heroup.com/2014/12/last-chance-sale-2/

Classic Daredevil
Psylocke
Captain America
Cyclops
Falcon
Ultimate Thor
Squirrel Girl
Wonder Man
Bucky Cap
Goliath
Frankenstein
Dracula

----------


## PhantCowboy

> "Get these hereos on sale before they disappear for a while! Now is your last chance to get Heroes like:"
> https://www.heroup.com/2014/12/last-chance-sale-2/
> 
> Classic Daredevil
> Psylocke
> Captain America
> Cyclops
> Falcon
> Ultimate Thor
> ...


Welp I got the 3 I needed SG Drac and WM
Although some of these heroes are popular I see quite a few Dracual's and Wonder Man's walking around.
I wonder why they are retiring them.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I wonder why they are retiring them.


It creates a market demand for them in three ways:
1. People who want them may buy gold to get them now.
2. People who want them may buy gold/membership to accrue fractals to buy Mystery Boxes in order to win them.
3. People may purchase Heroic Boxes to get them.

This also creates a higher demand for all content because it shows us that at any time, content may be removed.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Got Ultimate Thor, Squirrel Girl, and Wonder Man for my non-agent and will get just Wonder Man for my agent.

----------


## millsfan

So is space the next theme

I want space dog

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> "Get these hereos on sale before they disappear for a while! Now is your last chance to get Heroes like:"
> https://www.heroup.com/2014/12/last-chance-sale-2/
> 
> Classic Daredevil
> Psylocke
> Captain America
> Cyclops
> Falcon
> Ultimate Thor
> ...


Are any of these characters worth buying? I only have Captain America, Classic Daredevil, Cyclops, and Falcon.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> Are any of these characters worth buying? I only have Captain America, Classic Daredevil, Cyclops, and Falcon.


Goliath , Squirrel Girl and Bucky Cap may be.

Goliath has good 2nd power (damage boost). Squirrel Girl has good HU. Bucky is good for range.

----------


## the_key_24

> Goliath , Squirrel Girl and Bucky Cap may be.
> 
> Goliath has good 2nd power (damage boost). Squirrel Girl has good HU. Bucky is good for range.


Get Frank as well for next Halloween

----------


## DominoK

Who do you think will be the next Mystery Box character?

You know we got 3 more to go to finish off that last mystery box achievement.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Who do you think will be the next Mystery Box character?


Wild speculation (codebreaker spoiler):
*spoilers:*
Since a Future Foundation theme was mentioned before, and Johnny Storm doesn't officially have an FF costume, I won't be surprised if he gets boxed with his Negative Zone costume.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Ace

> Are any of these characters worth buying? I only have Captain America, Classic Daredevil, Cyclops, and Falcon.


Wonder Man is worth buying imo, he's fun to use and has great animations in and out of missions.

----------


## roneers

What do you guys think?
1. Save up for a possible Christmas sale
2. buy now, think later (the last chance heroes)

at the moment I have about 4000 fractals no agent, so I don't really know.

----------


## Raven

> Are any of these characters worth buying? I only have Captain America, Classic Daredevil, Cyclops, and Falcon.


Wonder-man has a great combo doing knockdown early in the chain.




> Who do you think will be the next Mystery Box character?
> 
> You know we got 3 more to go to finish off that last mystery box achievement.





> Wild speculation (codebreaker spoiler):
> *spoilers:*
> Since a Future Foundation theme was mentioned before, and Johnny Storm doesn't officially have an FF costume, I won't be surprised if he gets boxed with his Negative Zone costume.
> *end of spoilers*


I would think it'd be a more popular hero given we had RR, Coulson & the Winter Soldier recently... *spoilers:*
 maybe someone from the Spider-verse theme - Carnage 
*end of spoilers*.

----------


## Maven

> Wild speculation (codebreaker spoiler):
> *spoilers:*
> Since a Future Foundation theme was mentioned before, and Johnny Storm doesn't officially have an FF costume, I won't be surprised if he gets boxed with his Negative Zone costume.
> *end of spoilers*





> I would think it'd be a more popular hero given we had RR, Coulson & the Winter Soldier recently... *spoilers:*
>  maybe someone from the Spider-verse theme - Carnage 
> *end of spoilers*.


*spoilers:*
I'm inclined to agree with Raven...Carnage would be my bet as well, given seemingly everybody having gone ape over Agent Venom and Anti-Venom the most of all of the characters released this year. Anti-Venom even seems to have the most peeps running around with his 'favorite/most recommended character' badge next to their squad names. It's 'don't get me wrong', because I most certainly want to see Light Brigade Johnny alongside Future Foundation Reed, Ben, and Sue, but I'd even bet on Annihilus being boxed before the 'resurrected' Torch.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> How to use spoil tags: [ spoil] what you're spoiling [ /spoil] but WITHOUT the space after the bracket.


*spoilers:*
 I don't really have any spoilers, but it looks cool and mysterious, a Mason spoiler! Carry on...
*end of spoilers*

----------


## PhantCowboy

> How to use spoil tags: [ spoil] what you're spoiling [ /spoil] but WITHOUT the space after the bracket.


*spoilers:*
Thx Spy I put [spoiler][/spoiler] :P
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Raven

How long does it generally take you to download updates? Last one took me over 3 hours and that was fairly typical... seems ridiculously long to be happening once a week. Also the download seems to stop if my computer goes to the screensaver or I lock it which is really annoying.

----------


## Maven

Yesterday's update took about thirty-forty minutes for me to download...and at that rate, I thought for sure we would be getting the Christmas/holiday zones, but was very surprised to see it was just Drax and the 'getting ready to be retired' hero sale.

When we do get the holiday theme, quite hopefully next week, I wonder if there will be any special achievements for that like there were for Halloween...

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> How long does it generally take you to download updates? Last one took me over 3 hours and that was fairly typical... seems ridiculously long to be happening once a week. Also the download seems to stop if my computer goes to the screensaver or I lock it which is really annoying.





> Yesterday's update took about thirty-forty minutes for me to download...and at that rate, I thought for sure we would be getting the Christmas/holiday zones, but was very surprised to see it was just Drax and the 'getting ready to be retired' hero sale.
> 
> When we do get the holiday theme, quite hopefully next week, I wonder if there will be any special achievements for that like there were for Halloween...


I download to a laptop, mine's took about 30 minutes. 3 hours is excessive.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Mine took about 2 and a half hours but once it gets about halfway downloaded I can play the game I just can't play Card Games and got to my HQ.

----------


## PhantCowboy

My Scores so far for the event:

Crisis:
55,300 Eotes
59,200 Falcon Exo-7
53,700 Rocket Raccoon

Normal:
40,700 Winter Soldier
48,000 Loki
41,500 Pirate Deadpool

And that's all I have for now hopefully I got one of the scores right.

----------


## DasFeuer

> My Scores so far for the event:
> 
> Crisis:
> 55,300 Eotes
> 59,200 Falcon Exo-7
> 53,700 Rocket Raccoon
> 
> Normal:
> 40,700 Winter Soldier
> ...


I thought the only one score from crisis and one from normal is allowed

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

I used a laptop to download the files. It took around 30-45 min.

----------


## bpkhant2008

How do you guys do it for nearest score contest thing? You just let your hero die near the mystery score or it is just luck.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> I thought the only one score from crisis and one from normal is allowed


I think they pick it up by itself. So, you don't really need to make an "entry" to contest. Or at least that is my understanding. They will find the nearest scorers and then will use the time the users finished to sort I guess since only the first 10 will get the prize.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> How long does it generally take you to download updates? Last one took me over 3 hours and that was fairly typical... seems ridiculously long to be happening once a week. Also the download seems to stop if my computer goes to the screensaver or I lock it which is really annoying.


That's a long time. Was there a moose attack at an internet server farm? Maybe a maple syrup tidal wave jammed up Canada's one satellite dish? Something, something poutine hockey puck?<chuckles>




> Yesterday's update took about thirty-forty minutes for me to download...and at that rate, I thought for sure we would be getting the Christmas/holiday zones, but was very surprised to see it was just Drax and the 'getting ready to be retired' hero sale.
> 
> When we do get the holiday theme, quite hopefully next week, I wonder if there will be any special achievements for that like there were for Halloween...


All the X-Mas zone stuff was loaded. Gaz just needs to flip the switch.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> My Scores so far for the event:
> 
> Crisis:
> 55,300 Eotes
> 59,200 Falcon Exo-7
> 53,700 Rocket Raccoon
> 
> Normal:
> 40,700 Winter Soldier
> ...


Are those your solo scores?

----------


## DasFeuer

> How do you guys do it for nearest score contest thing? You just let your hero die near the mystery score or it is just luck.


I let my hero die at nearly 41-42 for normal and 52-53 for crisis, because at the end there are always added +3 or 5k points to final score when you died. Thats how I got with my friend 59.88 and 44.100, and I think only one score, the last, is under consideration, I really don't know, how they choose the winners

----------


## Carmaicol

> I let my hero die at nearly 41-42 for normal and 52-53 for crisis, because at the end there are always added +3 or 5k points to final score when you died. Thats how I got with my friend 59.88 and 44.100, and I think only one score, the last, is under consideration, I really don't know, how they choose the winners


The times I have played, I get less points. I did one a few minutes ago (Crisis) and I finish with 48400, check the board and I have 43600. They reset the scoreboard an hour ago.

I don't know how many players follow this events, it is harder now that you have to do the exact score and the last ones had only 4 winners.

----------


## Raven

> That's a long time. Was there a moose attack at an internet server farm? Maybe a maple syrup tidal wave jammed up Canada's one satellite dish? Something, something poutine hockey puck?<chuckles>


All that and a polar bear attacked my igloo... it's pretty much always that long, I think it is downloading from a canadian server though, something like shsocdn or heroupcdn - I'll make a note of it at next update

----------


## PhantCowboy

> The times I have played, I get less points. I did one a few minutes ago (Crisis) and I finish with 48400, check the board and I have 43600. They reset the scoreboard an hour ago.
> 
> I don't know how many players follow this events, it is harder now that you have to do the exact score and the last ones had only 4 winners.


And I think 2 of them were CBRites.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Got Lucky in an Ock Box

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Got Lucky in an Ock Box


That is a nasty card.....

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> That is a nasty card.....


I agree.  Someone hit me with that and then a Wolverine dual factor combo and another Wolverine card.  

My apologies to anyone if my primary account is acting odd -- my son is doing all the stuff that kids do.  First time he has played in a bit.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> I let my hero die at nearly 41-42 for normal and 52-53 for crisis, because at the end there are always added +3 or 5k points to final score when you died. Thats how I got with my friend 59.88 and 44.100, and I think only one score, the last, is under consideration, I really don't know, how they choose the winners


Ok, then I should stop playing once I got into acceptable range? I also don't know how they choose the winners. I know the score needs to be exact. So, at first I thought, you can keep on playing hoping your score and mystery score would match.

leaderboard_dd.jpg

----------


## MaskedTraveler

SHOCKING NEWS!

"I have received special news! For the first time ever, Masked Traveler is planning an event! In fact, we have him right here!"
"Hey Everyone! MTS Here!" 
"Well, what are you planning for fellow CBR members?"
"Oh I can't say what it is yet!"
"But you must tell!"
"Not yet, everything is still in the works. I just need a few more details."
"Well, when is the announcement?"
"Tomorrow or Sunday the latest."
"Before we finish for the night, what else do you have to say?"
"Let's just say I'm doing something new on something old."
"Well there you have it folks! What does Masked Traveler have up his sleeve? And We are off for the night!"
"Bye Folks!" ---
I wanted a creative suspense introduction :P

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> I wanted a creative suspense introduction :P


Oooh I'm all curious now  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## censorship

I bet it's a hunt for the elusive Christmas Pineapple. Why does Rocket want a pineapple so badly? Because just one fruit will give you 721% of your daily ascorbic acid.
You should eat plenty of pineapple during the wintery months. _Influenza_ has mutated, and do you know what fights mutant _Influenza_ best?
Pineapple Sentinels! Pew pew pew!


I just totally sold myself on a Pineapple Sentinel sidekick.

----------


## DasFeuer

> Ok, then I should stop playing once I got into acceptable range? I also don't know how they choose the winners. I know the score needs to be exact. So, at first I thought, you can keep on playing hoping your score and mystery score would match.
> 
> leaderboard_dd.jpg


I think it would be logical, to choose from the last score you and all players got..
There will be sparkling question - where do you see such boards? I roamed everywhere in the game, maybe I'm blind enough..

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Sorry, Mason. I was AFK and didn't see the invite until it was too late.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I think it would be logical, to choose from the last score you and all players got..
> There will be sparkling question - where do you see such boards? I roamed everywhere in the game, maybe I'm blind enough..


Talk to Nick Fury in The Bugle zone.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Sorry, Mason. I was AFK and didn't see the invite until it was too late.


It's cool. No problem.

----------


## DasFeuer

> Talk to Nick Fury in The Bugle zone.


Thank you, i thought of i clicked Ok I'd play this mission.


*looks through* Well.. now I have 35k on crisis and 28 on regular. Everything I unerstood earlier isn't right in my world

----------


## Carmaicol

> Thank you, i thought of i clicked Ok I'd play this mission.
> 
> 
> *looks through* Well.. now I have 35k on crisis and 28 on regular. Everything I unerstood earlier isn't right in my world


Yeha, that happens sometimes. Go to Nick Fury, check both Doomsday Missions and choose the character you played with. You'll see your correct score.

----------


## DasFeuer

I'm sorry, everyone, I misleaded myself and maybe someone too, my shame..

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Are there any guesses on when the holiday zones will be implemented?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Are there any guesses on when the holiday zones will be implemented?


Next update most likely.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> I'm sorry, everyone, I misleaded myself and maybe someone too, my shame..


No worries. I am just learning the ropes in this game and I just want to know everyone's opinion 'cos I myself have no idea.

----------


## bpkhant2008

If what Spy saying is correct (about the Christmas update is already here and Gaz just needs to flick a switch), this Christmas update is huge. My unity player going overdrive after the update and I need to log out and log back in more frequently cos I cannot move around in missions.

My guess is there will be Christmas Achievements too since they timed the release.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

SHOCKING NEWS!

"And We're Back! MTS had joined us to today to reveal his special plans! Take it away MTS!"
"Alrighty! Here we go!"

CBR Holiday Group Photo and Flashmob!

I was sitting around when someone mentioned we should take a group photo. An idea came to me and I wanted to do it! Lets get into what is to be expected!

"Sorry, to interrupt MTS! But we've done Flashmobs and Group Photos before, so what is new this time?"
"I'm glad you asked! For the first time ever, or to my knowledge, there will be two events to make sure everyone gets in the fun!"

*When?:*
*Main:* December 12th, 8PM EST
*Encore:* December 13th, 3PM EST

*Where?:*
On top of the Baxter Building!

*Rules:*
1. All Names, Titles, and Medallions are to be Removed.
2. All Sidekicks are to be Removed.
3. Come as your favorite hero!
4. Keep Chatting to a Minimum. We don't want to get photobombed by text clouds.
5. Please do not cover anyone in the photo on purpose.

*Flashmob Rules:*
1. After the Group Photo, Rule #1 and #2 will be reversed.
2. Change into any heroes that wears Red and Green like Hulk/Red Hulk, Vision, etc.
3. The Flashmob will take place at the dance floor, then we'll spread holiday joy around Baxter Plaza!

**These rules will be for both day, just to be clear.*

"What an event! Before we leave for the night, do you have anything else to say?"
"In fact, I do!"

CBR Christmas Card!
Like many others, I will be taking photos at both events!
I am planning on using some of the photos to create an Online Christmas Card for fellow CBR members. 
If we're lucky, we may even send one over to the team to show our appreciation!

"Well that is it folks! We're off for the night!"
"See you all at the group photos!"

----------


## bpkhant2008

> Rules:
> 1. All Names, Titles, and Medallions are to be Removed.


That is very cool.  Just one question. How do I remove the name?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> That is very cool.  Just one question. How do I remove the name?


In options you can switch off squad names.

----------


## DominoK

You think we'll ever get Toad and Blob?

----------


## bpkhant2008

> In options you can switch off squad names.


Thanks, I didn't know that.

----------


## roneers

Ok, this happened when I jumped on a roof as hulk

PUNY ROOF NOT STRONG ENOUGH FOR HULK!

then this happened

What does door do?

And I just had to switch to Shadowcat

That's right! I can phase through walls too! (just not through doors)

(don't mind the thumbnails, I don't know how they got there, but they are a way too small version of the other pictures)

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> CBR Holiday Group Photo and Flashmob!


Yay!!




> You think we'll ever get Toad and Blob?


Don't know but we can hope right?  :Confused: 




> then this happened
> 
> What does door do?


Hehe! That one is hilarious  :Wink:

----------


## Ace

> Ok, this happened when I jumped on a roof as hulk
> 
> PUNY ROOF NOT STRONG ENOUGH FOR HULK!
> 
> then this happened
> 
> What does door do?
> 
> And I just had to switch to Shadowcat
> ...


Sometimes when mega-collect lags you fall through the floor somewhere around the 3:50 mark and receive what ever items you didn't from your initial click. If you mega-collected then jumped on the roof that's probably what happened. Just a guess.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Sometimes when mega-collect lags you fall through the floor somewhere around the 3:50 mark and receive what ever items you didn't from your initial click. If you mega-collected then jumped on the roof that's probably what happened. Just a guess.


I documented what could happen with delayed megacollect before the CBR reboot. If you're on the street or something solid, you'll rise up later. If you're above a room with a door, you'll be stuck there and can't get out. If you're above something hollow without a door, you'll fall into it and you can get out (like standing above the Villainville eyeball or the balcony of Odin's tower where you'll phase into that sapphire or whatever that jewel is.

----------


## roneers

> Sometimes when mega-collect lags you fall through the floor somewhere around the 3:50 mark and receive what ever items you didn't from your initial click. If you mega-collected then jumped on the roof that's probably what happened. Just a guess.


Thats exactly what happened. I just thought I could make the best of it by taking some screenshots while being trapped.
This was the one time I didn't mind being trapped and have to reload

I will have to wake up in the middle of the night if I want to participate in the group photo.
I'll try to make it both times!

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> SHOCKING NEWS!
> 
> "And We're Back! MTS had joined us to today to reveal his special plans! Take it away MTS!"
> "Alrighty! Here we go!"
> 
> CBR Holiday Group Photo and Flashmob!
> 
> I was sitting around when someone mentioned we should take a group photo. An idea came to me and I wanted to do it! Lets get into what is to be expected!
> 
> ...


I look forward to it! I wasn't part of CBR during the last one. Flash mobs are awesome, especially the unplanned ones. I actually took part in one today.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

I wonder if they are going to change who the "subscription" hero and sidekick are going to be when the new year rolls around? That was one the main selling points for me to get a year sub so I am not likely to re-up for a while if it does not come with some new goodies.

----------


## millsfan

Ok so for the holidays this is what I want

SECRET AVENGERS MOON KNIGHT
Onslaught
Battle Zones

----------


## bpkhant2008

> I documented what could happen with delayed megacollect before the CBR reboot. If you're on the street or something solid, you'll rise up later. If you're above a room with a door, you'll be stuck there and can't get out. If you're above something hollow without a door, you'll fall into it and you can get out (like standing above the Villainville eyeball or the balcony of Odin's tower where you'll phase into that sapphire or whatever that jewel is.


That is correct and its means your Unity is using too many CPU or memory resources. You will need to log out, close the browser window and log back in and the problem will go away. Sometimes the problem starts showing in a bit more subtle way. Like your hero will be running very fast even though you don't have speed portion.

Recently, what happens to me though is the screen went blank. ( I didn't play in full screen mode). So what I need to do is press spacebar and the screen comes back up. Weird.

----------


## Duke Marmoset Sparrow

I had some good days  :Smile: 

2 days ago i got Rocket Racoon
Yesterday i got wintersoldier and i got my 150th hero  :Smile: 

Today i got Squadlevel 2000  :Smile: 

VcgxLYX.jpg

----------


## Charles LePage

> 2 days ago i got Rocket Racoon
> Yesterday i got Winter Soldier and i got my 150th hero 
> Today i got Squad level 2000


Congratulations three times over!

----------


## PhantCowboy

Congrats 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## cpinheir

I'm really liking Drax....seems he is resistant to knockdown and stun. Kind of low health points, though, and no self-healing. Also has a triple damage/armor/speed boost for P2. HU is middlin'

----------


## Raven

> I wonder if they are going to change who the "subscription" hero and sidekick are going to be when the new year rolls around? That was one the main selling points for me to get a year sub so I am not likely to re-up for a while if it does not come with some new goodies.


That's what I thought the gold Iron Man would be for. If they don't change the sub hero I might go for the gold bundle instead, I have all heroes maxed so I don't really need the XP bonus and I've got a good stockpile of fractals to spend along with that gold... I'll have to do the math on how long all that would last me but at least I'd get gold Ultron this way.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> That's what I thought the gold Iron Man would be for. If they don't change the sub hero I might go for the gold bundle instead, I have all heroes maxed so I don't really need the XP bonus and I've got a good stockpile of fractals to spend along with that gold... I'll have to do the math on how long all that would last me but at least I'd get gold Ultron this way.


I thought they are going to say if you buy $99, you will get one gold hero. In this way, people who already have AU Ultron will buy $99 gold bundle again.

----------


## Ace

Achievement points counting from 1 to 5. ^_^

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> That's what I thought the gold Iron Man would be for. If they don't change the sub hero I might go for the gold bundle instead, I have all heroes maxed so I don't really need the XP bonus and I've got a good stockpile of fractals to spend along with that gold... I'll have to do the math on how long all that would last me but at least I'd get gold Ultron this way.


 Yeah, I was thinking about taking some time off from subscribing unless there is some great incentive to do it as I, too, have all the heroes (sans AU and Midas) with a good backstock of gems and cons. I guess buying the $99 would get me both the goldies...but are they worth it just for repaints? Well, I have another month to decide, or more...if I wait. Maybe I will just take some time to focus on achievements.

----------


## millsfan

Anyone else miss there being rare heroes like Silver Surfer and Dark Surfer? Seeing Midas as a high price it is pretty cool as there are now "rare" characters.  I know boxes can be difficult but they are pretty cheap now with the free currency being fractals.  I would like if they made more super rare characters that you cannot just go in the shop and buy right when they come out because you need to work for them more.  Like carnage, it would be cool if he was members only 50,000 fractals, and then also an optionally high gold amount.  I just feel it would be cool to have certain characters more difficult to get.

----------


## Raven

> Anyone else miss there being rare heroes like Silver Surfer and Dark Surfer? Seeing Midas as a high price it is pretty cool as there are now "rare" characters.  I know boxes can be difficult but they are pretty cheap now with the free currency being fractals.  I would like if they made more super rare characters that you cannot just go in the shop and buy right when they come out because you need to work for them more.  Like carnage, it would be cool if he was members only 50,000 fractals, and then also an optionally high gold amount.  I just feel it would be cool to have certain characters more difficult to get.


I'm sure they will add some attainable only at super high achievement scores, MODOK is pretty rare now considering it takes 10K which is quite a lot for new players.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Achievement points counting from 1 to 5. ^_^


Nice Lol :P

----------


## PhantCowboy

It's time to reveal the winners of the Score is Right Survival Mode Weekend Event and proud new owners of Nova, Sam Alexander (when he releases)... which is very soon *cough*.

 Regular Solo (42600)
 Mars Alloy Golfer
 Super Emperor Crusader
 Cunning Volcanic Weevil

 Crisis Solo (52600)
 Mighty Chihuahua
 Optimistic Architect Ninja 
 Sun Fiery Raker

 Congratulations!
Man I was 1,100 off on both of them :P
Congrats to winners if any of them are CBRites.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> It's time to reveal the winners of the Score is Right Survival Mode Weekend Event and proud new owners of Nova, Sam Alexander (when he releases)... which is very soon *cough*.
> 
>  Regular Solo (42600)
>  Mars Alloy Golfer
>  Super Emperor Crusader
>  Cunning Volcanic Weevil
> 
>  Crisis Solo (52600)
>  Mighty Chihuahua
> ...


Mighty Chihuahua... That's a great name.
I was expecting the mystery score to be 42,420, because it's a cosmic character.

----------


## millsfan

> I'm sure they will add some attainable only at super high achievement scores, MODOK is pretty rare now considering it takes 10K which is quite a lot for new players.


thats a good idea.. i would like though expensive rare characters like once every 3 updates

----------


## MtGO

OMG is this real? I had to register to show how surprised I am
Today it's my bday, so I guess that's my present  :Big Grin: 

I'm Sun Fiery Raker, btw!

----------


## PhantCowboy

Congrats Man Enjoy Him.
And Happy B-Day!!!

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> OMG is this real? I had to register to show how surprised I am
> Today it's my bday, so I guess that's my present 
> 
> I'm Sun Fiery Raker, btw!


Welcome, congratulations, and happy birthday MtGO!

----------


## Carmaicol

> It's time to reveal the winners of the Score is Right Survival Mode Weekend Event and proud new owners of Nova, Sam Alexander (when he releases)... which is very soon *cough*.
> 
>  Regular Solo (42600)
>  Mars Alloy Golfer
>  Super Emperor Crusader
>  Cunning Volcanic Weevil
> 
>  Crisis Solo (52600)
>  Mighty Chihuahua
> ...


bpkhant2008 won too, he's in the crisis solo. I did only 4 scores for the event, the closest...52200.

Congrats, everyone.

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

> Mostly I try to keep my friends list isolated to CBR members who play the game.


Damn, man...I've tried to friend you 5+ times, but whatever these days.  I've backed off playing, so maybe you were correct to ignore the request.  :Confused:

----------


## Charles LePage

> I've tried to friend you 5+ times, but whatever these days.  I've backed off playing, so maybe you were correct to ignore the request.


Sadly, I don't know who is or isn't CBG when I'm getting friend requests.   Might be easier to locate me online and let me know what is up so I don't ignore you again.

----------


## Emperor Mist Breaker

> Sadly, I don't know who is or isn't CBG when I'm getting friend requests.   Might be easier to locate me online and let me know what is up so I don't ignore you again.


No worries!  I always figured everyone and their brother were trying to friend request you anyway, so I never took offense.   :Wink:

----------


## DominoK

I swear, I tell myself _everytime_ not to mega-collect as soon as the game appears and to wait until the game finishes properly loading.

Yeah... Works out maybe 6/10 times. *_sigh_*

----------


## bpkhant2008

Wow..never thought I would win. Thanks everyone.. I follow you guys advice and it paid off .. woohoo..

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Crisis Solo (52600)
>  Optimistic Architect Ninja 
>  Sun Fiery Raker


Congratulation to our felow CBRites, and welcome to the club and Happy Birthday Sun Fiery Raker.

Fantastic Seeker Robin (agent) / Fire Prince Duck (non-agent)

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

> I'm really liking Drax....seems he is resistant to knockdown and stun. Kind of low health points, though, and no self-healing. Also has a triple damage/armor/speed boost for P2. HU is middlin'


I like his slashing charge and his elbow drop, lol. Yeah he's pretty cool.

----------


## PhantCowboy

The poor man's Pirate Deadpool. :P

----------


## CenturianSpy

DRXSBP14

Gaz Marketing failed to get the Daily Bugle Newsletter out.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> OMG is this real? I had to register to show how surprised I am
> Today it's my bday, so I guess that's my present 
> 
> I'm Sun Fiery Raker, btw!



love your avatar dude  :Smile: !

----------


## hulkster1182

How many mystery boxes does it typically take for you guys to open before you actually get that box's character? I've opened like 20 Thanos boxes and it's just not happening.

----------


## Carmaicol

It took me 43 boxes to get Thanos, 30 of them were 200 gold boxes. If you got the character with less than 10 you're very luck, less than 20 lucky, 21-40 average, 40+cursed.

I think the record for Thanos were 83...

----------


## MaskedTraveler

The amount to open has no specific number. It can take as much as it can. Some of us got lucky with only a few box while others has not been so lucky.
For Venom, it only took me 1 box, for others it took me like 20+.

----------


## hulkster1182

Wow I assumed there was like an average. I know it's supposedly random. I just assumed it wouldn't generally com out to too much more than the cost of buying a new character outright. Thanks!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> How many mystery boxes does it typically take for you guys to open before you actually get that box's character? I've opened like 20 Thanos boxes and it's just not happening.


Im on 106 Thanos boxes
47 On Goblin
and 62 on Doc Ock :/
Its making me mad...

----------


## DominoK

Do Gaz have any plans on giving us anymore content besides heroes and missions?

What about new card quests, arcade games or headquarters material?

----------


## bpkhant2008

> How many mystery boxes does it typically take for you guys to open before you actually get that box's character? I've opened like 20 Thanos boxes and it's just not happening.


are you agent? I tried before becoming agent and over 30+ nothing. So, I stopped bothering. With agent account, the hardest ones (for me) are Mr. FixIt, Dr. Ock and Thanos. It took me 30 to 40 tries. Easiest for me are Venom and Green Goblins. I got it in 2 and 3 tries respectively. So, a great deal depends on luck I guess.

----------


## millsfan

Do you guys consider boxes annoying now?  I see people complain yet hero up allows you to use free in game currency to buy them.  I don't see boxes an issue anyone to be honest.  iF you play a lot, you can have enough money saved by the time a box comes out.  Btw shso you haven't boxed someone in a while, I'm sure a lot of people like that.  Me, I love rare characters

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Do Gaz have any plans on giving us anymore content besides heroes and missions?


The Achievement system was the largest content increase this game has ever seen...




> What about new card quests,


There are unreleased, partial card quests in the game files, AND a discussion of a card game app. BUT, we haven't seen anything in qyuite a while.




> arcade games


haven't heard anything on this.




> or headquarters material?


RIP HQ.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> there are unreleased, partial card quests in the game files, and a discussion of *a card game app.*


*what??????*

----------


## Ravin' Ray

About Mystery Boxes, I stopped counting how many I opened to get the featured hero a long time ago. It's academic for me at this point.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> (in regards to "a card game app")*what??????*


Gazillion understands the full version of the game is a few years away from the mobile $s. So to increase revenue streams, we are likely to see apps that coincide with the browser game. Many of the devs are HUGE card game fans and want to see a mobile version that is able to work with the browser version (multi-platform). I think it would sell if it included an exclusive hero and some exclusive cards. 

I think a wiser choice would be a "Candy Crush" style app that awards exclusive content...but, I'd rather have the card game. I'd buy them both, obviously.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> RIP HQ.


My son (he was 5 at the time) likes HQ before the updates and I played card games because they are the cheapest way to play instead of buying one hero for 900 gold or something like that. After the updates, we don't even play card games.

I still like the card games and there are many die-hard card game fans here but to me, it doesn't add up. I spent the same amount of time I played for crisis mission and gold like 10 fractals and some common card if I win.

Regarding HQ, it would be nice if we can visit each other's HQ. Now, that will be interesting. Otherwise, it is not that attractive to older "kids" like us.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> Gazillion understands the full version of the game is a few years away from the mobile $s. So to increase revenue streams, we are likely to see apps that coincide with the browser game. Many of the devs are HUGE card game fans and want to see a mobile version that is able to work with the browser version (multi-platform). I think it would sell if it included an exclusive hero and some exclusive cards. 
> 
> I think a wiser choice would be a "Candy Crush" style app that awards exclusive content...but, I'd rather have the card game. I'd buy them both, obviously.


RPG style card games generate the most revenue. Card Games like Blood Brothers and Magic the Gathering app are really popular and people spent hundreds $$ on them. However, just a stand-alone pvp style card game might not be very attractive. Need some storyline thrown in, add in a few rare cards with trade ability and viola, you get money making app.

----------


## millsfan

> My son (he was 5 at the time) likes HQ before the updates and I played card games because they are the cheapest way to play instead of buying one hero for 900 gold or something like that. After the updates, we don't even play card games.
> 
> I still like the card games and there are many die-hard card game fans here but to me, it doesn't add up. I spent the same amount of time I played for crisis mission and gold like 10 fractals and some common card if I win.
> 
> Regarding HQ, it would be nice if we can visit each other's HQ. Now, that will be interesting. Otherwise, it is not that attractive to older "kids" like us.


I made a post a long time ago saying that they should make the HQ so instead of computer players running around the hq like now, we should be the one to run around in the hq and interact with the items.  Friends can follow you to your rooms and hang out with you.  I think the flaw of the hq is how busy and cluttered it can be with computer characters.  Its kinda like if instead of us playing in the zones or missions, a computer is.  The hq doesnt let us play and interact but our heroes controlled by the computer.  They should make it so our friends and ourself walk around in the hq, and also I never liked how the computer players can wreak the room.

----------


## Stormhawk

> Gazillion understands the full version of the game is a few years away from the mobile $s. So to increase revenue streams, we are likely to see apps that coincide with the browser game. Many of the devs are HUGE card game fans and want to see a mobile version that is able to work with the browser version (multi-platform). I think it would sell if it included an exclusive hero and some exclusive cards. 
> 
> I think a wiser choice would be a "Candy Crush" style app that awards exclusive content...but, I'd rather have the card game. I'd buy them both, obviously.





> *what??????*


Tell ya what I would like to see and would push BOTH ends of this idea (App and SHSO)  Let it read your card collection from SHSO ;-) so that any cards you won in SHSO could be used in your app. (Also Heroes maybe, but APP could get too big then)

Mind you that might be too awesome to hope for  :Wink: 

But it COULD work because people that would only have the app would see how fun the card game could be and then go... "Where are these awesome cards coming from?" and then have the choice to shell out cash for a pack of cards/avatar or... join our FTP game SHSO and not only earn cards but heroes too!  I presume app would allow them to select from a number of heroes to be their avatar.. similar to SHSO starting line-up.  Win fractals in app?  (Ok this has gone on far enough, I don't even have an App, just not something I do haha.. but a card game app that I understood has some appeal.)

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*@Eric"Snacks"* If a card app is ever developed, I would erect a monument in our town reflecting your awesomeness.

----------


## cpinheir

Once again I tried playing Blast From The Past crisis mission. I finished on adamantium level this morning...twice...and I see no wintry cubes being awarded on the final screen. I also checked my backback, no wintry cubes. I have all the other crisis mission cubes, but the wintry cube still evades me, I assume due to a bug...? Is anybody else having this problem? I have been trying on and off again for months to get this cube, but if it is a bug, it has gone unfixed for quite some time.

----------


## censorship

I still can't get on board with the card game, because the mechanics aren't balanced. I spent most of the 90's constructing Magic desk that told stories and lore and could stand up to a wide number of decks.

But SHS is all about luck. When every single card is a potential counter-spell, there's no real strategy involved. All my SHS are numbers decks. They don't have to be good, they just have to outlast the opponent's deck.

Also, having grown up on Magic, I prefer physical cards and looking opponents in the eyes. Whereas I'm usually multitasking while playing the SHS card game because the mechanics don't demand my full attention.


They can keep all the cards. They just need to rebuild the game so it can be played with different sets of rules and with varying difficulties, instead of one rulebook for all players. That would start with the developers cracking open as many sets of physical cards as they can, forgetting what the symbols mean, and seeing how new play styles form.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> *what??????*


I think i just fell out of my chair  :Big Grin:

----------


## PhantCowboy

109 boxes later

----------


## Maven

> Once again I tried playing Blast From The Past crisis mission. I finished on adamantium level this morning...twice...and I see no wintry cubes being awarded on the final screen. I also checked my backback, no wintry cubes. I have all the other crisis mission cubes, but the wintry cube still evades me, I assume due to a bug...? Is anybody else having this problem? I have been trying on and off again for months to get this cube, but if it is a bug, it has gone unfixed for quite some time.


This is an unrelated bug, but a bug I seem to recall being mentioned here awhile ago and it STILL has not been fixed...I have finally reached The Gods of Thunder? mission in my Solo Conquest on my new account (taking my time because I'm going ahead and getting the 10x Addy achievements out of the way before taking on the next mission on the Solo Conquest path), and at a varying spot in the mission, there will be a pesky Frost Imp that just cannot be killed. Its health meter turns all red, and every time you hit it, the graphics go all wacky-woo. This has happened to me four times/attempts in a row, makes it next to impossible to finish TGOT?, and is just flat out infuriating. I hear all of you, send in a ticket, which I will sometime between now and tonight. Between your bit of fun and mine, cpinheir, can't believe they still haven't fixed those bugbears. But then again, they also haven't fixed the glitch, albeit very minor compared to what has already been mentioned, of the emotes not working in-mission until after at least one mission, which has been going on for about a year now (remember it starting around this time last year).

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> This is an unrelated bug, but a bug I seem to recall being mentioned here awhile ago and it STILL has not been fixed...I have finally reached The Gods of Thunder? mission in my Solo Conquest on my new account (taking my time because I'm going ahead and getting the 10x Addy achievements out of the way before taking on the next mission on the Solo Conquest path), and at a varying spot in the mission, there will be a pesky Frost Imp that just cannot be killed. Its health meter turns all red, and every time you hit it, the graphics go all wacky-woo. This has happened to me four times/attempts in a row, makes it next to impossible to finish TGOT?, and is just flat out infuriating. I hear all of you, send in a ticket, which I will sometime between now and tonight. Between your bit of fun and mine, cpinheir, can't believe they still haven't fixed those bugbears. But then again, they also haven't fixed the glitch, albeit very minor compared to what has already been mentioned, of the emotes not working in-mission until after at least one mission, which has been going on for about a year now (remember it starting around this time last year).


Someone on here pointed out that the mission is beatable if you never activate the machines that create the frost imps.

----------


## cpinheir

> Someone on here pointed out that the mission is beatable if you never activate the machines that create the frost imps.


Yes, actually that was me that posted the workaround to the frost imp issue (a couple of times).

----------


## Carmaicol

I have saw you a few times in the past weeks, Cpinheir, great work on your achievements, 3000+ points in a month, isn't it?

----------


## Ace

> 109 boxes later


Nice work, that's a lot of boxes. I got Thanos on my 2nd box. Rocket is the one who keeps evading me; I think I've opened about 57 boxes so far trying for him.

----------


## millsfan

Centurionspy, if  they never sent out a newsletter how did you get the code

----------


## bpkhant2008

> Centurionspy, if  they never sent out a newsletter how did you get the code


Shhhh... He has inside scoop :-)

----------


## Maven

> Someone on here pointed out that the mission is beatable if you never activate the machines that create the frost imps.





> Yes, actually that was me that posted the workaround to the frost imp issue (a couple of times).


Oh, I did that very thing in my second Gods Of Thunder? attempt (as well as third and fourth attempts)...and here's the kicker, I still get an Imp that cannot be killed. Also in the third and fourth attempts, I tried not activating the Hero-Up and Power Attacks and doing just the basic combo, and still no dice. That said, my ticket has been sent.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> Nice work, that's a lot of boxes. I got Thanos on my 2nd box. Rocket is the one who keeps evading me; I think I've opened about 57 boxes so far trying for him.


For opening boxes, this is my totally unfounded and hearsay theory.  
Try open the mystery boxes after major updates to the game. The one that game went down for quite some time. Most likely, at the time, mystery box counts were reset. If you open the boxes right after those, nobody else has try opening the mystery box hero you are opening, your chance is higher.

Like I said, this is totally wild guess so, take it with a grain of salt.

----------


## millsfan

> Shhhh... He has inside scoop :-)


No seriously how?

----------


## Astral Von Nader

> No seriously how?


Don't bite the hand that feeds, AKA just be glad he has a scoop.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Centurionspy, if  they never sent out a newsletter how did you get the code





> Shhhh... He has inside scoop :-)





> No seriously how?

----------


## PhantCowboy

The first 10 days of my membership have been a success
I have grinded 330 K fractals since day 1
I got Overachiever
I bought all the Agent only heroes and their badges
I bought all of the 3,000 fractals heroes
and I am now working on the 40 or 41 heroes that I am missing that are not retired
and I am very close to getting 10K Impy pokes
Not sure if I will be able to get Midas though.
And Yes I don't sleep. :P

----------


## millsfan

Ok well if you got these connections tell them to make secret avengers moonknight

thanks

----------


## Astral Von Nader

> Ok well if you got these connections tell them to make secret avengers moonknight
> 
> thanks


Connections don't mean he can tell whoever to make whatever people want, It just means he may get information from people inside.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Connections don't mean he can tell whoever to make whatever people want, It just means he may get information from people inside.


The game's lack of Warpath proves that...

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> The first 10 days of my membership have been a success
> I have grinded 330 K fractals since day 1
> I got Overachiever
> I bought all the Agent only heroes and their badges
> I bought all of the 3,000 fractals heroes
> and I am now working on the 40 or 41 heroes that I am missing that are not retired
> and I am very close to getting 10K Impy pokes
> Not sure if I will be able to get Midas though.
> And Yes I don't sleep. :P


Wow... Nice job!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> The first 10 days of my membership have been a success
> I have grinded 330 K fractals since day 1
> I got Overachiever
> I bought all the Agent only heroes and their badges
> I bought all of the 3,000 fractals heroes
> and I am now working on the 40 or 41 heroes that I am missing that are not retired
> and I am very close to getting 10K Impy pokes
> Not sure if I will be able to get Midas though.
> And Yes I don't sleep. :P


Jeez! Slow down a bit, I haven't done that much in the span of 4 months!

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> The game's lack of Warpath proves that...


 Alls I know is that I appreciate whatever voodoo Centurian employs. I would never, ever question why you are holding a live chicken whilst burning sage.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> The first 10 days of my membership have been a success
> I have grinded 330 K fractals since day 1
> I got Overachiever
> I bought all the Agent only heroes and their badges
> I bought all of the 3,000 fractals heroes
> and I am now working on the 40 or 41 heroes that I am missing that are not retired
> and I am very close to getting 10K Impy pokes
> Not sure if I will be able to get Midas though.
> And Yes I don't sleep. :P


Whoa.. 330k in 10 days? HOW?

----------


## bpkhant2008

> The first 10 days of my membership have been a success
> I have grinded 330 K fractals since day 1
> I got Overachiever
> I bought all the Agent only heroes and their badges
> I bought all of the 3,000 fractals heroes
> and I am now working on the 40 or 41 heroes that I am missing that are not retired
> and I am very close to getting 10K Impy pokes
> Not sure if I will be able to get Midas though.
> And Yes I don't sleep. :P


Congrats... :-) What are your fractals count now? I am at 225K and probably will be able to get Midas next week-ish.
shso_225_20141210.jpg

----------


## Sentinel Marmoset Archer

Someone knows why they haven't buffed some of the retired heroes? (like scarlet witch, spiderwoman, thor, emma frost, spidergirl, wasp, AA iron man, A spiderman, etc.)

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Someone knows why they haven't buffed some of the retired heroes? (like scarlet witch, spiderwoman, thor, emma frost, spidergirl, wasp, AA iron man, A spiderman, etc.)


I'm not sure about most of them, but I know that Arctic Armor Iron Man was buffed. His Hero Up used to only do 20 damage.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I still can't get on board with the card game, because the mechanics aren't balanced. SHS is all about luck. When every single card is a potential counter-spell, there's no real strategy involved. All my SHS are numbers decks. They don't have to be good, they just have to outlast the opponent's deck.


The card game is my favourite element of SHSO.  I can see what you're saying, and I can also understand Optimistic's perspective that the rewards for playing the car game are so low that they don't justify the time spent playing, but I still love the card game.  Mostly I play the card quests (nearly completed them all in both accounts), but I have one friend who invites me every now and again, and to be honest he (or she?) beats me most of the time.  He loads his decks with high-damage cards, healing cards, and double-factor cards, whereas I build a different deck for each hero I have based on their Marvel backstory, so that limits the kind of cards I allow myself to use in the decks.  No matter, it makes it all the more satisfying when I do win a game!

I think nearly everyone agrees that the big update that swept out the old challenge system and brought in achievements and a host of other changes has made SHSO a better playing experience, but one negative effect has been that the card game is now almost totally dead.  OK, so the card game was never as big a draw as mission play, but before the big update, I used to get relatively frequent invites to card games from non-friends, presumably to fulfill the challenges that related to card game activities.  But I can't remember the last time I received an unsolicited invite to a card game.  Perhaps the achievements for card game activity are simply not motivating enough for new players to engage with the card game, and the rewards associated with playing the card game are, as Optimistic noted, minimal, so that those that do start playing just stop after a while.  Whatever.  It's great to see some of you guys still playing and enjoying the card game, buying mystery boxes for the unreleased cards and so forth; but I suspect that out there in the wider world of SHSO there is very little card game action any more.  And that's a shame.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Centurionspy, if  they never sent out a newsletter how did you get the code


You know...has it ever occurred to people that Spy and Eric never seem to be posting at the same time....  And, I mean, Spy's favourite hero is Hulk, Eric has muscles the size of Hulk's....  Is there evidence here of...a double life?

----------


## Charles LePage

My birthday is Saturday.  What SHSO update will Eric give to me as a present?  I promise to share the update with everyone else.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Congrats... :-) What are your fractals count now? I am at 225K and probably will be able to get Midas next week-ish.
> Attachment 14261


1,000 :P
Ive been spending them eveytime i get to 5,000
Also I completed my boxed heroes collection
and I reached 2,500

----------


## PhantCowboy

> My birthday is Saturday.  What SHSO update will Eric give to me as a present?  I promise to share the update with everyone else.


Happy 2 day early B-Day

----------


## PhantCowboy

I did some math and I only have 26 purchasable heroes left.
Already crossed out Iron Spider and AU Ultron (I'm not going to put that much money into the game)
And I am missing 7 retired heroes excluding Noir
So I can buy all of the heroes left in the shop and their badges and that will total around 153,500 I can make that in probably 5 days.
So then I have 15 days left of my membership so that will give me 2 weeks to save for Midas Although I think i can get him in 1 week.
And then I will just save for the heroes I'm missing so when they put them on sale I will be able to buy them.
And That's it :P

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Whoa.. 330k in 10 days? HOW?


Megacollecting
Impy Pokes
Trouble Bots
Achievements
Mayhem Missions
Robber Chases
and Missions.
I normally get on after school and stay on till bed.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> The card game is my favourite element of SHSO.  I can see what you're saying, and I can also understand Optimistic's perspective that the rewards for playing the car game are so low that they don't justify the time spent playing, but I still love the card game.  Mostly I play the card quests (nearly completed them all in both accounts), but I have one friend who invites me every now and again, and to be honest he (or she?) beats me most of the time.  He loads his decks with high-damage cards, healing cards, and double-factor cards, whereas I build a different deck for each hero I have based on their Marvel backstory, so that limits the kind of cards I allow myself to use in the decks.  No matter, it makes it all the more satisfying when I do win a game!


+1 for this quote... that wouldn't be the dreaded *Lieutenant Boxing Scarf* you are talking about?  Seems like the type of decks he builds, and currently my W-L record against him is 13-38.  But it doesn't make it any less fun.  

I love the Card Game and in PvP I've gone 820-505 over the entire 2+ years I've been playing.  I play on the West Coast time and there's rarely anyone to match up against late at night; it is also harder because how long are you going to sit on the Loading screen waiting for someone to jump into a Card Game?  I don't think SHSO sends out invites to people on the server if you are waiting in the Card Loading screen -- it just waits until someone else goes into the Card Game.  

I try to limit my friends list to known card players -- even then it is hard to be on at the same time since I play after 9-10 pm.  I finally completed all of the Card achievements on one account, but ~ 40 more Card Quests to go on the other.  I'm working on getting 4 cards of each of the quests when I get on -- the past month or so I've been able to get 3 cards for each quest.  The update did make it easier to buy quests.  I'm slowly building up Villians on one account and Unleashed deck on another, but quite a ways from having all of the *** cards.  

The only aspect I find lacking in the Card Game is the lack of anti-healing cards for instance keepers that say: "If your opponent heals, this keeper hits him for +1" or "If your opponent heals, this keeper hits him for the amount of cards he healed" or "if your opponent heals, you heal 1".  Otherwise, I find the Rock-Paper-Scissors-Gun-Axe-Crossbow aspect enjoyable.  Come peak in the Card League Thread for more strategy tips, etc.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Scarf is very tough my record against him is 6-15
Although I haven't seen him in a while.

----------


## bpkhant2008

It is weird that Gaz updated for Halloween ( which is on 31st of Oct) at 10th Oct. But they didn't update for Christmas ( which is on 25th) but today is already 11th Dec. 

May be it is the weekend thing. The update might be on Friday?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> SHOCKING NEWS!
> 
> "And We're Back! MTS had joined us to today to reveal his special plans! Take it away MTS!"
> "Alrighty! Here we go!"
> 
> CBR Holiday Group Photo and Flashmob!
> 
> I was sitting around when someone mentioned we should take a group photo. An idea came to me and I wanted to do it! Lets get into what is to be expected!
> 
> ...


Remember, the first event is tomorrow!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> You know...has it ever occurred to people that Spy and Eric never seem to be posting at the same time....  And, I mean, Spy's favourite hero is Hulk, Eric has muscles the size of Hulk's....  Is there evidence here of...a double life?


I'm not Eric. I'm MUCH taller and live in STL. I have better than 20/20 vision and do not need glasses. I want Warpath, he wants Omega Red.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> It is weird that Gaz updated for Halloween ( which is on 31st of Oct) at 10th Oct. But they didn't update for Christmas ( which is on 25th) but today is already 11th Dec. 
> 
> May be it is the weekend thing. The update might be on Friday?


I think it will be this afternoon.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Maintenance in 15 minutes.

----------


## cpinheir

> I have saw you a few times in the past weeks, Cpinheir, great work on your achievements, 3000+ points in a month, isn't it?


Thanks, Carmaicol....I have seen you in-game a few times in the last week or so, also. I know you are in my friends list, but I don't recall if we've done any missions together yet. Regarding my achievements, I'm not sure exactly how many points I gained in the last month, but 3000 could be close. I know I managed to finally level a ton of my characters from 19 to 20, so that helped. A few months ago when I reached 10,000 ach points, I thought that getting to 20,000 would be crazy-hard to do, so I adopted a more 'it'll happen when it happens' approach. But when I noticed a few weeks ago that I was at almost 18,000, then I decided to actually seek out achievements that I was close to finishing and complete them. I'm hoping to make 20,000 by the end of the year, we'll see. =)

----------


## cpinheir

> Oh, I did that very thing in my second Gods Of Thunder? attempt (as well as third and fourth attempts)...and here's the kicker, I still get an Imp that cannot be killed. Also in the third and fourth attempts, I tried not activating the Hero-Up and Power Attacks and doing just the basic combo, and still no dice. That said, my ticket has been sent.


Odd, I had played that mission something like 3-4 times, and as long as I wasn't triggering the machines (aka humility injectors) I never had that problem with the imps. Sorry it didn't work out as well for you.  =(

----------


## bpkhant2008

> I think it will be this afternoon.


see.. someone from Gaz must be reading my complaints :-D

----------


## bpkhant2008

> I'm not Eric. I'm MUCH taller and live in STL. I have better than 20/20 vision and do not need glasses. I want Warpath, he wants Omega Red.


The real question is " Are you more handsome than Eric? "

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> The real question is " Are you more handsome than Eric? "


And you didn't go muscle-to-muscle with Eric, either, Spy.  Where are you compared to Eric on the Charles Atlas-o-meter?  (Boy, really showing my age there...).

And just how DOES Eric get muscles the size of Thor?  Gaz can't be working him hard enough, that guy is spending WAY too much time at the gym.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> that wouldn't be the dreaded *Lieutenant Boxing Scarf* you are talking about?  Seems like the type of decks he builds, and currently my W-L record against him is 13-38.  But it doesn't make it any less fun.


You, my good fellow, show an uncanny ability to discern the fingerprints of your card-playing colleagues.   Lieutenant Boxing Scarf is exactly who I was talking about.  And Phantasmal is right, I haven't had an invite from him/her nor even seen him/her in the game for a while (my records show I last saw Boxing in the game on 21st November, which I suppose isn't so long ago really).  Most recently I beat him with my Ant/Giant Man Deck and my Cyclops deck, but he beat my Spiderman, Storm and American Dream decks.... For those of you who find that kind of detail interesting....  And thanks for the tip about the Card League Thread, I'll check it out.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Remember, the first event is tomorrow!


Will definitely come to the 8:00 on friday. Sounds fun. Probably gonna be hulk or avengers hulk.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Nova soon!nova 2.jpg

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Nova soon!nova 2.jpg


Ignore this.

----------


## beanroaster

Doesn't appear to be any new holiday-related achievements - just the zone makeover. Was hoping for some grindy goodness.  :Smile:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Uatu's on the loading screen? And Santa Au Ultron? What's up with that?

----------


## bpkhant2008

> Doesn't appear to be any new holiday-related achievements - just the zone makeover. Was hoping for some grindy goodness.


yes, me too.. I was looking for achievements and a bit disappointed. Oh well, many ppl travel and can't play during holidays, so may be that's why no achievements.

----------


## bpkhant2008

Looks like they didn't give out new Nova to contest winners yet or am I missing something? Do i need to email to claim the reward or smth?

----------


## CenturianSpy

New loading screen:

----------


## cpinheir

Just played my first mission with new Nova. Played the daily mission (Monster Smash) and new Nova kept spontaneously generating stars on his own, without combo attacking. So I basically played the whole mission just hitting my Hero Up over and over and over. Strange.....


EDIT: Just played 2nd mission 'Time to Take AIM'.....new Nova did not spontaneously generate stars this time.

----------


## Maven

> Odd, I had played that mission something like 3-4 times, and as long as I wasn't triggering the machines (aka humility injectors) I never had that problem with the imps. Sorry it didn't work out as well for you.  =(


Well, I'm pleased to bear good news...just tried a fifth Gods of Thunder? attempt with Hulk, and made it through just fine. They either fixed the glitch, OR maybe there are certain characters that trigger the error even when you don't turn on the machines/humility injectors and/or don't use Power Attacks and/or the Hero-Up. Gambit, who I did my other four attempts with, just might be one of those characters. But anyways, at least the crisis is now averted.

----------


## DasFeuer

Sorry everyone, who keep inviting me in missions, I can't do this right after update, it takes me a lot time to download everything

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Just played my first mission with new Nova. Played the daily mission (Monster Smash) and new Nova kept spontaneously generating stars on his own, without combo attacking. So I basically played the whole mission just hitting my Hero Up over and over and over. Strange.....
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just played 2nd mission 'Time to Take AIM'.....new Nova did not spontaneously generate stars this time.


That happened to me when I was playing as Drax and Nova.....weird

----------


## CenturianSpy

I'm a little miffed that SamNova is pictured with a skateboard & has a skateboard E3 but yet does NOT have a skateboard (Quicksilver) hotspot...

----------


## bpkhant2008

> That happened to me when I was playing as Drax and Nova.....weird


That happens with anybody. Just go to Monster Smash and stars are auto generating.. cool

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I'm a little miffed that SamNova is pictured with a skateboard & has a skateboard E3 but yet does NOT have a skateboard (Quicksilver) hotspot...


It should have been done to the Surfers too, but if they don't have it…

----------


## Maven

> Just played my first mission with new Nova. Played the daily mission (Monster Smash) and new Nova kept spontaneously generating stars on his own, without combo attacking. So I basically played the whole mission just hitting my Hero Up over and over and over. Strange.....
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just played 2nd mission 'Time to Take AIM'.....new Nova did not spontaneously generate stars this time.





> That happened to me when I was playing as Drax and Nova.....weird


Just happened to me with Impossible Man on another Gods of Thunder? run.

----------


## cpinheir

> That happened to me when I was playing as Drax and Nova.....weird


I just played Time To Take AIM a second time with new Nova.....and I did get it to generate the stars. I believe it starts when I picked up my first purple power-up. It starts generating stars and never stops. I assumed it was something about new Nova, but since others are reporting with other heroes, maybe it's simply a glitch with the purple power-ups. I will test more (and try with a different hero).

EDIT: Yep, just did the same thing with Dr. Doom. Activated purple powerup using chimichanga ability, endless star generation. My apologies to the others I was teaming with, I didn't take any pleasure in spamming the endless Doombots. Really. All in the name of science.....

BTW for those of you looking for an edge in winning some of those tough crisis missions on adamantium....better take adavantage of this star generation bug before the devs fix it!

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

I just got this in a Ultronic Box daily reward, he doesn't have any badges yet, but for the ones looking for the highest squad level is something

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I just got this in a Ultronic Box daily reward, he doesn't have any badges yet, but for the ones looking for the highest squad level is something


Why not just shorten the name to _Mini Dark Surfer_?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

I like how Fin Fang Foom moved over for Ymir in Baxter Plaza. How can Ymir be in two places at once?
But the Christmas zones make me want the ability to switch between day and night in the zones, and changing the weather.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I like how Fin Fang Foom moved over for Ymir in Baxter Plaza. How can Ymir be in two places at once?


Can't switch zones because of my current connection, but I'm surprised Ymir's on Santa's throne again. I wanted someone else, Ah well, at least  it's another spot to hide behind.

----------


## DominoK

> I just got this in a Ultronic Box daily reward, he doesn't have any badges yet, but for the ones looking for the highest squad level is something


Is that the only sidekick that was released today?

----------


## millsfan

> I'm a little miffed that SamNova is pictured with a skateboard & has a skateboard E3 but yet does NOT have a skateboard (Quicksilver) hotspot...


Ya when I saw it I was wanting him to have a hotspot, then I got on bought him and there was no hotspot, oh man.  He is really good though

Anyways,....why does he sound like spongebob?

----------


## DominoK

No Christmas achievements?!  :Frown:

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

Ummm.  Is Midas out of the shop now?

EDIT: Never mind, I found him in the bundle section.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Ya when I saw it I was wanting him to have a hotspot, then I got on bought him and there was no hotspot, oh man.  He is really good though
> 
> Anyways,....why does he sound like spongebob?


Some characters (Iron Man, Captain America, etc.) are voiced by Tom Kenny. I guess Sam is too.

----------


## bpkhant2008

Sorry to ask again but anybody who win hero before from contest, how does the hero come in? Because I thought I win Nova but didn't get him yet. 

Will only get him when he is general access (not early access)??

----------


## spideyman

> Sorry to ask again but anybody who win hero before from contest, how does the hero come in? Because I thought I win Nova but didn't get him yet. 
> 
> Will only get him when he is general access (not early access)??


When he is officially released.

----------


## millsfan

> Some characters (Iron Man, Captain America, etc.) are voiced by Tom Kenny. I guess Sam is too.


Omg really? Thats so funny... I knew it sounded like him.  

It's ridiculous to be honest,  I love the character but it's just so weird I just feel it's not fitting for a hero.  It sounds like a voice for a weird cartoon.  I'm not saying the voice is bad I'm just saying I think it would fit better in a cartoon show

His moveset is great though

----------


## Carmaicol

> Sorry to ask again but anybody who win hero before from contest, how does the hero come in? Because I thought I win Nova but didn't get him yet. 
> 
> Will only get him when he is general access (not early access)??


I got Starlord the day he was in early access. If you don't have Sam you should send a ticket or a message to Eric in Facebook. 

I got Starlord, but not his badge.

----------


## millsfan

Hey anyone remember when updates were a scheduled set thing?  Like

"Hero up will be down at 1PM EST"
 I feel like now it's just whenever.

Do you guys think there will be another new hero or a break week next week? I wouldn't mind like just some sidekicks or a mission.  A lot of people have exams next week so some people can't play anyway.  Winter Break is the best time for updates as kids are home.  I think the big characters like carnage will come then

----------


## censorship

You can rank Adamantium in the Dark Surfer and Destroyer mayhem missions now. 
Edit: And Mysterio.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> I got Starlord the day he was in early access. If you don't have Sam you should send a ticket or a message to Eric in Facebook. 
> 
> I got Starlord, but not his badge.


Thanks added the ticket.

----------


## Spider-Prime

> No Christmas achievements?!


kind of glad, I don't want a huge grind fest like the halloween ones were.

They take away from actually playing.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> Thanks added the ticket.


I got Nova Sam Alexander now .. :-) . The response time is pretty quick for support ticket.

----------


## Carmaicol

From Facebook: 




> The winners of last weekend's The Score is Right have just been given Sam Alexander! Sorry for the delay!

----------


## DominoK

> kind of glad, I don't want a huge grind fest like the Halloween ones were.
> 
> They take away from actually playing.


Well, one can play anytime of the year. Holidays are a good reason to shake things up and implement something different, as they only come once a year. Nothing wrong with throwing in a grind-fest here and there.  :Smile: 

Oh well, maybe next year!  :Frown:

----------


## Guardian2002

What the...
wolvie.jpgwolvie.jpg

*spoilers:*
 THAT'S WHY I HATE HULK AND WOLVIE 
*end of spoilers* 
 I HAVE EXAMS APPROACHING, SO AFTER MY STUDIES I GET TIME TO PLAY FOR 20 MINUTES,BUT THIS MESSAGE! SUPER HERO SQUAD ONLINE TEAM YOU GOTTA BE DOING SOMETHIN FOR IT, FOR NOW I AM SEEING SMACKDOWN HIGHLIGHTS.

EDIT-Got fixed but the game is still lagging alot,I am not able to switch between zones,guess I have to download it again duh!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> SHOCKING NEWS!
> 
> "And We're Back! MTS had joined us to today to reveal his special plans! Take it away MTS!"
> "Alrighty! Here we go!"
> 
> CBR Holiday Group Photo and Flashmob!
> 
> I was sitting around when someone mentioned we should take a group photo. An idea came to me and I wanted to do it! Lets get into what is to be expected!
> 
> ...



The Event is Later Today! Just in time as the Christmas Decorations came out!
Can't wait to ride the sleighs!

----------


## DasFeuer

Well, new Nova is definitely not what I expected him to be. Hero for 6k with only armor boost and max 140 heroup dmg.. This is absurd. Especially after Drax, Psylocke and so on

----------


## bpkhant2008

> Well, new Nova is definitely not what I expected him to be. Hero for 6k with only armor boost and max 140 heroup dmg.. This is absurd. Especially after Drax, Psylocke and so on


I have a sneaky suspicion that all heroes from now on will be 6K+

----------


## Raven

> I have a sneaky suspicion that all heroes from now on will be 6K+


Well price and reward tweaks were to be expected following the adoption of the new fractal economy, it would have been pretty amazing if they got the balance exactly right straight out of the box.

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## cpinheir

> Well, new Nova is definitely not what I expected him to be. Hero for 6k with only armor boost and max 140 heroup dmg.. This is absurd. Especially after Drax, Psylocke and so on


Before the big update, all the new heroes were 900 gold. 6000 fractals equates to 600 gold. 600 < 900. Therefore, you are still getting a much better deal than in the old days. And that's not even mentioning the fact that fractals are essentially free (i.e. you earn them , but you don't have to buy them).

But, I do hear what you are saying about Nova, compared to the slew of powerful characters that came out starting with Guardians of the Galaxy theme.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> 


Congratulations DasFeuer (Uber Fireman Crab)! I think this is the first time a CBRite has ever won the Easiest Contest Ever.

----------


## DasFeuer

I told so just for the comparison. Take Loki, take even ben Reily. Really, not what I've expected

But I want to tell how awesome is this bug with energy stars! Just have one energy boost from a box and endless energy is at your service! 
So we played Strike Crisis in three and I got first endless energy. So I with Cosmic tried to keep up boosts every time we could
Attachment 14369

But then something happened..
Attachment 14370

I see such bug in second time, and always Ive playing in three. The player with showing half-menu is bugged and couldnt die, me and Cosmic couldn't see cursors and had to just spawn heroups and 2p everytime, moving arrows (ok ok, we were doing this all the time in the game, but This was weird). Thankfully Grand left and.. all magically returned o__O
?????-9.jpg

----------


## DasFeuer

THIS was madness, sorry, poor Cosmic
?????-10.jpg



Oh, I won.. I don't even know how this contest works, but.. nice

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Congratulations DasFeuer (Uber Fireman Crab)! I think this is the first time a CBRite has ever won the Easiest Contest Ever.


Yes, congrats Uber!  Only another 5,500 fractals to go and you've paid for Nova!  And thanks for the Spider-foe Crisis team-up tonight; I think we might have benefited from the current glitch where the heroes are constantly recharged - I used a purple power-up at one point, and we seemed to be able to use our HUs over and over again after that.  But an epic mission, whatever the circumstances!

----------


## DasFeuer

> Yes, congrats Uber!  Only another 5,500 fractals to go and you've paid for Nova!  And thanks for the Spider-foe Crisis team-up tonight; I think we might have benefited from the current glitch where the heroes are constantly recharged - I used a purple power-up at one point, and we seemed to be able to use our HUs over and over again after that.  But an epic mission, whatever the circumstances!


Yes, this is very interesting "feature", everyone should benefit from this in crisis and survivals, like tonight, just have energy boost

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

I found another glitch, in Unfriendly Neighborhood Spider-Men:

----------


## MaskedTraveler

*REMINDER!*
CBR Holiday Group Photo is in an Hour!

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> *REMINDER!*
> CBR Holiday Group Photo is in an Hour!


I wonder if we're in different servers
Edit: Nevermind, found you  :Big Grin:

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Thanks to Everyone who showed up!
As much as I wanted to do the Encore event, I have been hit with an extra load of work for the weekend. Therefore, tomorrow's event will be cancelled.

Perhaps we can meet up again one last time before as we get closer to the Holidays!

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Thanks to Everyone who showed up!
> As much as I wanted to do the Encore event, I have been hit with an extra load of work for the weekend. Therefore, tomorrow's event will be cancelled.
> 
> Perhaps we can meet up again one last time before as we get closer to the Holidays!


Sorry I couldn't make it. Do you have pictures?

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Thanks to Everyone who showed up!
> As much as I wanted to do the Encore event, I have been hit with an extra load of work for the weekend. Therefore, tomorrow's event will be cancelled.
> 
> Perhaps we can meet up again one last time before as we get closer to the Holidays!


The get-together was 2am Swedish time, so I couldn't make it; but I think it's great that people take the effort to arrange these events, so well done Masked Traveller.

----------


## PhantCowboy

I totally forgot about it :P
I was in VillanVille grinding fractals Lol.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I got some pictures, but they are not that great. It's hard taking pictures on the sleigh ride :P

First we met on top of the baxter building and had a dance party, then we decided to ride the sleigh. 
I kept riding the sleigh until I realized I been riding it still when everyone left... to much fun?

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

Look what I found!  It's the song I wrote a couple years ago in the SHSO Christmas song contest.  The point of the contest was to write a song about a Marvel character to the tune of a Christmas song.  I won my catergory and got Avengers Black Widow as my reward.  I thought you guys might appreciate seeing it, as Christmastime is upon us once again.

*"Venom's Hunger"* _(to the tune of "Up on the Housetop")_

Up on the rooftop Venom prowls
Hear his stomach as it growls
Looks for some brain food to make him smart
Goes to the grocery store and fills a cart

Uh-oh Whoa! Who wouldn't go?
Uh-oh Whoa! Who wouldn't go...
Call up Spider-Man?  Thwip!  Thwip!  Thwip!
Web up Venom; End his fit

All through the city people scream
Venom won't eat just ice cream
He craves a treat that's healthy, too
He ransacks the city zoo

Uh-oh Whoa! Who wouldn't go?
Uh-oh Whoa! Who wouldn't go...
Call up Spider-Man?  Thwip!  Thwip!  Thwip!
Web up Venom; End his fit

----------


## PhantCowboy

Thought I would screenshot my Super Skrull dance party with some friends :P

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I hope they do a Screen Shot Competition. I have a good idea  :Smile:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> The game's lack of Warpath proves that...


They should have used the X-Force theme to get him in.....



*WE WANT WARPATH!!!!!*

----------


## CenturianSpy

> They should have used the X-Force theme to get him (<sic> Warpath) in.....
> 
> 
> 
> *WE WANT WARPATH!!!!!*


From your lips (or fingertips) to God's ears...

----------


## millsfan

What do you guys think is next for Hero up?  We know drax was done for the past couple of weeks since they showed him a while ago.  Nova just came out, but do you think they finished anything else before they go on a christmas break (if they get time off)?  Im wondering what will be next weeks update, will it be  a mission, sidekicks, or a new character?

Also

I had an idea if they ever wanted to make more expensive characters like Iron Spider or AU Ultron.  Instead of changing the characters for buying a membership or lots of gold, they can keep them as an OPTION so they're still obtainable.  If you have AU ULtron or Iron Spider and a new characters comes out for a lot of gold or a year membership, when you make the purchase you can select which character you want that is available for that membership or amount of gold.  This way we can have the option of different people and still keep the present characters.

----------


## Raven

> From your lips (or fingertips) to God's ears...


The whole x-force theme was very disappointing, so much wasted potential... we could have had Warpath, Domino, Fantomex etc. we didn't even get a katana for Psylocke.

----------


## millsfan

> The whole x-force theme was very disappointing, so much wasted potential... we could have had Warpath, Domino, Fantomex etc. we didn't even get a katana for Psylocke.


I feel it was cool but disappointing as there wasn't any new heroes.  They could have made at least 1 new person in my opinion, even if we had to give up one of the xforce they did make.  I do like different costumes/movesets but I feel a bunch of new heroes would make a better addition.  Maybe when they make outfits like that its because they want to make something easier so then can work on someone new at the same time.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> What do you guys think is next for Hero up?  Im wondering what will be next weeks update, will it be  a mission, sidekicks, or a new character?


We know mostly who/what is coming out. We post that in our "Most Wanted" Thread.




> I had an idea if they ever wanted to make more expensive characters like Iron Spider or AU Ultron.  Instead of changing the characters for buying a membership or lots of gold, they can keep them as an OPTION so they're still obtainable.  If you have AU ULtron or Iron Spider and a new characters comes out for a lot of gold or a year membership, when you make the purchase you can select which character you want that is available for that membership or amount of gold.  This way we can have the option of different people and still keep the present characters.


I think they should cycle through the membership bonus characters and gold purchase characters on a yearly basis, and then move the old bonus characters to a "Legacy" status (for 100K+ fractals) like Iron Man Midas.




> The whole x-force theme was very disappointing, so much wasted potential... we could have had Warpath, Domino, Fantomex etc. we didn't even get a katana for Psylocke.


By now Gaz should have the Theme thing down pat. 

1. 3 new characters including at least ONE BRAND new character (not a Repaint or Retread) that make Marvel "sense" (on the same team, sharing a story arc).
2. Regular mission and a Crisis mission with a tie-in to the 3 new characters with corresponding contest or bonus XP weekend (or both).
3. New loading screens showing the new characters + any other teammates.
4. New Team-Up bonuses for the Theme.

It's an easy 4-week formula where they should have 2 weeks between Themes to make a new sidekick or other content. Or 3 weeks if they are giving us a character that fits no theme.

Here's 2 potential themes based on upcoming characters:

*spoilers:*
Annihilator Theme: We're PROBABLY getting Gladiator and Ronan the Accuser. So, Gaz should put them on a loading screen with Silver Surfer, Beta Ray Bill, and Nova. And they should have a new Thanos mission, or if they get excited, a Blastaar or Magus mission.

Galactic Council Theme: Again, Gladiator and Ronan, this time teaming up with Annihilus (he's probably next week), Super Skrull and Groot on the loading screens. A nice Negative Zone mission fighting either the Brood (with Brood Queen as the villain) or Mr. Knife (J'son of Spartax). They could have the Guardians or the F4 help out in the mission.
*end of spoilers*

See how easy it is?

----------


## Raven

> By now Gaz should have the Theme thing down pat. 
> 
> 1. 3 new characters including at least ONE BRAND new character (not a Repaint or Retread) that make Marvel "sense" (on the same team, sharing a story arc).
> 2. Regular mission and a Crisis mission with a tie-in to the 3 new characters with corresponding contest or bonus XP weekend (or both).
> 3. New loading screens showing the new characters + any other teammates.
> 4. New Team-Up bonuses for the Theme.
> 
> It's an easy 4-week formula where they should have 2 weeks between Themes to make a new sidekick or other content. Or 3 weeks if they are giving us a character that fits no theme.
> 
> ...


First thing they should do is hire you as a consultant.

----------


## Carmaicol

Took longer that it should:



I have seen a few players previuosly uncharted with 19000+ points, so I doubt I will have that sweet Top10 medallion starting next year.

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

Anybody know why sometimes my emotes work and sometimes they don't ? (in missions)

----------


## general miner baron

Congratulations on 20000.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

My son loves Guardian of the Galaxy, so instead of investing in Card Booster packs, we've been buying Rocket boxes. 

This was maybe our 10th, no more than our 12th attempt: 


He is so happy, unfortunately he cannot play right now.  It is nice when I have some time to play -- in the past 24 hours I've more than made up for all the missed card matches and at least on the weekends mornings/afternoons did not have to wait too long for a card game... and most of my opponents had well-put-together decks too.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

I've been trying to beat MODOK Madness Crisis with all my heroes, but got stuck on Invisible Woman. She is ridiculously weak (her hero up only does 4 damage) for someone who is supposed to be the Fantastic Four's most powerful member. Does anyone have any advice?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I've been trying to beat MODOK Madness Crisis with all my heroes, but got stuck on Invisible Woman. She is ridiculously weak (her hero up only does 4 damage) for someone who is supposed to be the Fantastic Four's most powerful member. Does anyone have any advice?


It's all about the Invisibat...or you can run it with a team.

----------


## bpkhant2008

My request and/or wishlist for Christmas from SHSO are:

- ability to turn off popup messages in missions (from game settings or user settings).
- ability to turn off cut-scenes
- ability to see user level and last logged in date/time for users from friends' list 
- ability to choose sidekick before missions
- increase payout from card battles ( at least the same as missions)
- more craftable heroes ( no more lame craftable sidekicks, pls)

I don't want to ask for specific hero or missions, I just want some improvements and these can go a long way

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> - ability to turn off popup messages in missions (from game settings or user settings).


I agree a lot with this one, even more 'cause those messages appear right in front of our heroes and it's pretty problematic in survivals...
Ooh, and those ones that appear at level 11 making you go to the shop to buy a badge! It brings the Hulk out of me.  :Mad:  Would be nice to turn it off too.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> My request and/or wishlist for Christmas from SHSO are:
> 
> - ability to see user level and last logged in date/time for users from friends' list 
> - ability to choose sidekick before missions
> - increase payout from card battles ( at least the same as missions)


These 3 are brilliant!!!!!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Ok tech heads, I'm running off a lap top. I never had any issues running the game. Last night while trying to watch Netflix, my silver light went wacky and had to re-download it. I think it had to do with the newest Micro soft update. So any way this morning SHSO wont even load. I cleared the caching data, no success. I uninstalled the Unity player, re installed it. Nothing. The game will not download at all. Help please,



This is all I get, It's not moving. It's not giving me a file error, nothing.

*DISREGARD-Switched browsers, it's working now.*

----------


## millsfan

I have no knowledge on making a game and I know it is difficult but how come everytime there is some sort of new content glitches always occur or happen? Like it's not a one time thing, theres just glitches a lot like not hearing character voices. I just feel like after every update their fixing a new problem. I think wolverine has to stop cutting the wires.

Also what did I hear in the last squad time that made me think Carnage was coming out before/after thanksgiving??

----------


## Astral Von Nader

> I have no knowledge on making a game and I know it is difficult but how come everytime there is some sort of new content glitches always occur or happen? Like it's not a one time thing, theres just glitches a lot like not hearing character voices. I just feel like after every update their fixing a new problem. I think wolverine has to stop cutting the wires.
> 
> Also what did I hear in the last squad time that made me think Carnage was coming out before/after thanksgiving??


You heard Hype for Carnage that isn't even in the Game files and thus isn't coming anytime soon. Also, the reason why there is so many bugs is probably because there isn't a lot of Bug testing/Quality Assurance being done on new content to make sure everything is spotless.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> It's all about the Invisibat...or you can run it with a team.


Thanks, Spy. I completed the mission with one of my friends, who was playing as Loki. Now I have enough vibranium for Mini Fin Fang Foom.

----------


## millsfan

> You heard Hype for Carnage that isn't even in the Game files and thus isn't coming anytime soon. Also, the reason why there is so many bugs is probably because there isn't a lot of Bug testing/Quality Assurance being done on new content to make sure everything is spotless.


Oh.  Well maybe after the next theme they will work on him since they talked about him

----------


## bpkhant2008

> *DISREGARD-Switched browsers, it's working now.*


Just saw your message and I was about to say it too. Which browser you got the first issue? It happened on my Chrome (on Windows). You will need to clear browser cache, re-download game files blah blah to fix the original issue.

Or healthy dose of rebooting will do it for you. :-)

----------


## DasFeuer

Got mini party around my friend. His most remorse was that one of Ultrons has 39 level

7.jpg

----------


## cpinheir

> Took longer that it should:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen a few players previuosly uncharted with 19000+ points, so I doubt I will have that sweet Top10 medallion starting next year.


Congrats!! I'm not quite there yet myself, but probably will hit 20K in January some time.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Was there an update today?  When I logged in this morning (around 9am CET, you people figure it out for the time where you live), it took longer than normal and when I got into the game everything was being updated - I couldn't even travel between zones for a while.  This was despite having downloaded the game files on Thursday for the official update, and having played the game since.  I noticed no changes in the game - the energy boost glitch that gives you automatically replenishing stars was still present and correct, which was what I thought might have been the target of an extra update.

Oh, and Optimistic's Christmas wishlist is a treasure trove of common sense.  All of these changes would make the game better.  And how about finally, finally, Gaz fixes the glitch whereby you have to log out after losing certain card quests because the screen freezes?  That glitch has been in the game since I started.  There is nothing worse than losing a card quest and then facing the extra humiliation/irritation of having to log out and in again.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Just saw your message and I was about to say it too. Which browser you got the first issue? It happened on my Chrome (on Windows). You will need to clear browser cache, re-download game files blah blah to fix the original issue.
> 
> Or healthy dose of rebooting will do it for you. :-)


I was using Firefox. I did all that and is now working. Thanks.

----------


## DasFeuer

Another bug for today. Played crisis and it was going strange, I couldn't see, have I healed my friend or not, after heroups were sudden glitches in mere seconds, so I also suddenly died, but! All enemies have frozen in places! They weren't doing any movements, just standing there, allowing my friend to beat them endlessly. So he had to left, very confused

8.jpg

----------


## bpkhant2008

The latest update has some major memory leaks. Someone should notify devs about this (if they don't know it already).

How do I know? My PC with 8GB RAM got run out of memory and need to reboot after a few hours. And I was just standing in Villainville.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Just updated our "Most Wanted" Thread with Episode 13 of my series of "Repaints, Retreads and Rehashes". It's purr-fect. I'm punny.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> The latest update has some major memory leaks. Someone should notify devs about this (if they don't know it already).
> 
> How do I know? My PC with 8GB RAM got run out of memory and need to reboot after a few hours. And I was just standing in Villainville.


I've always had issues with Gaz's lack of data scrubbers. This is why we all have to restart our game after playing for a while, or when your squaddie can only jump in missions after you use the "tracking" magnifying glass to pick missions, or you freeze after a card game loss.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Yeah the crash after a card game loss annoys me a lot it only seems to happen when I battle the last/strongest boss of that particular quest.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Finally

----------


## PhantCowboy

Hmm forums haven't really been active in the last 2 days.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hmm forums haven't really been active in the last 2 days.


'Tis the season...

I wonder what gift Gaz is giving us. Last year's Christmas Crushbot was nice.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Maybe a Christmas Repaint of someone?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Maybe a Christmas Repaint of someone?


I think that would've been spotted in the game files by now. That and a free character would be a pretty big gift. I think the Christmas Junkyard Dog or Christmas Alley Cat sidekicks are more likely.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Hmm forums haven't really been active in the last 2 days.


Yeah, its been maybe 10 posts in the last two days.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Yeah, its been maybe 10 posts in the last two days.


Much more if you include our "Most Wanted" and card thread...but traditionally Mon. and Tues. are our slowest days.

----------


## millsfan

What about A HANUKKAH SIDEKICK??

Also I wish hero up made Secret Avengers moon knight this week.  Hanukkah is December 16-24 and moon knight is one of my favorite jewish heroes

At least acknowledge hanukkah hero up...

----------


## CenturianSpy

> What about A HANUKKAH SIDEKICK??
> 
> Also I wish hero up made Secret Avengers moon knight this week.  Hanukkah is December 16-24 and moon knight is one of my favorite jewish heroes
> 
> At least acknowledge hanukkah hero up...


Here's mine:

----------


## millsfan

> Here's mine:


That is a cool list.  

Ya know, They should really have some Hanukkah decor also in the Daily Bugle.  There really isn't 1 Jewish staff at Gazillion?

----------


## Astral Von Nader

> That is a cool list.  
> 
> Ya know, They should really have some Hanukkah decor also in the Daily Bugle.  There really isn't 1 Jewish staff at Gazillion?


If they do Hanukkah, then they need to do EVERY SINGLE OTHER RELIGIOUS HOLIDAY IN EXISTENCE. Starting from: Kwanzaa, Festivus, Advent Calender, Easter, Rosh Hashanah, Ramadan, Lent, Pentecost, Palm Sunday, Ash Wednesday and more that I could list. So once they start looking at one, then people want another, another another. Eventually leading up to backlog of heroes JUST for holidays and thus it eliminates all other possible characters.

----------


## Maven

> If they do Hanukkah, then they need to do EVERY SINGLE OTHER RELIGIOUS HOLIDAY IN EXISTENCE. Starting from: Kwanzaa, *Festivus*, Advent Calender, Easter, Rosh Hashanah, Ramadan, Lent, Pentecost, Palm Sunday, Ash Wednesday and more that I could list. So once they start looking at one, then people want another, another another. Eventually leading up to backlog of heroes JUST for holidays and thus it eliminates all other possible characters.


Ok, I'm sorry to be 'that person', but Festivus is not and shouldn't be considered a 'religious' holiday. Festivus was *'invented' on a Seinfeld episode*, and came to take on a life of its own through a witch's brew of the sitcom's uber-fanbase and all of the anti-holiday/religion wiseacres proceeding to 'adopt' Festivus as their own holiday of sorts.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

And before anyone throws any 'fuddy-dud/nitpicker' rotten veggies at me, I do acknowledge December 23rd/Christmas Eve 'Eve' if you will as Festivus because it's fun and I like showing off my trivia, TV/entertainment AND general, nerdiness like that.  :Big Grin:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> *Festivus*


The game already has "Festivus". Feats of strength in Asgard by lifting various boulders, airing of grievances- here & their FB page...now we just need a pole. 

As a Jew, I do want more Jewish content...and for the Holiday, I think Gaz could throw in a Menorah in/on the window in the Baxter building with a strand of blue & white lights. Ben Grimm would want it that way.

----------


## censorship

A Jew wouldn't celebrate Christmas and Chanukah themes together, though. Chanukah comes from The Maccabees, which is a war story, not scripture. It's celebrating the right to be a Jew and nothing else, because that's what they fought for and were willing to die for. We like to think of the menorah as a religious symbol, but historically it isn't. It's a symbol of ethnic pride.

We're all desensitized to Christmas commercialism, so we see candy canes and Santa and think, whatever. But there's no real commercial pressure directly put on Chanukah, so it's up to each family to determine how and even if they'll celebrate it. Throwing a menorah or dreidels into the mix isn't good for two reasons. First, people who don't understand Chanukah might misrepresent it to their children. Secondly, a Jewish child seeing it presented in a certain way might begin to wonder if his family is doing it "wrong." But there are probably more customs than there are correct names for the holiday - it really depends on how each family defined their traditions after World War II. I don't see it as a lack of inclusion. I see it as extending Jewish families the courtesy of not defining their holiday, or their religion as a whole, through symbols alone.


But as far as the actual theme, I'll settle for them fixing the star machines on the next update. They don't respawn normally, if at all. And those singers in Daily Bugle? Please mute one set. Three years now of them not singing together and it sounds silly every single time.

And maybe they'll fix XF Wolverine's dancing claws, too.

----------


## Maven

> As a Jew, I do want more Jewish content...and for the Holiday, I think Gaz could throw in a Menorah in/on the window in the Baxter building with a strand of blue & white lights. Ben Grimm would want it that way.


As someone who too is for more such diversity, amen.



(As done by Jack Kirby for some Happy Hannukah cards he sent out circa mid-70's.)

----------


## Lousy

FYI, most online games that get update periodically typically only celebrate the 5 'Big' Holidays. 

Valentine's Day, Saint Patrick's Day, Halloween, Thanksgiving, and Christmas. Granted, SHSO doesn't really celebrate Valentines Day, Saint Patrick's Day or even Thanksgiving. 

Games only celebrate other holidays if it is heavily influenced by the certain culture that the holiday is for. SHSO is not heavily influenced by Jewish tradition (no offense).

Also, when people think about the holidays, what's the ONE holiday people think about first. That's right. Christmas. Just accept that the fact they're celebrating. It's not the end of the world if they don't celebrate Hanukkah. Very few MMO games even celebrate Hanukkah. 

In the end, It's always the Big 5, always.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

So guys I just wanted you to know I haven't been on the well side.

I have been having high blood pressure and fast heart beats so I will not be as active as I usually am. See you guys soon  :Smile:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> A Jew wouldn't celebrate Christmas and Chanukah themes together, though.


I know of no Orthodox or Reformist who would agree with this statement. Also, there are hundreds of thousands Messianic Jews who combine the themes every year. And for those of us from a two religions household, you're statement is inaccurate. In my community there are several Temples/families that invite Protestant and Catholic ministers/clergy to our Seders, nor would we refuse an offer to a Christmas party. I have a tree in my house and my girlfriend will go eat Chinese food with me on the 25th.



> Chanukah comes from The Maccabees, which is a war story, not scripture. It's celebrating the right to be a Jew and nothing else, because that's what they fought for and were willing to die for. We like to think of the menorah as a religious symbol, but historically it isn't. It's a symbol of ethnic pride.


What makes the Menorah a religious symbol is we use as a religious symbol. You'd be hard-pressed to not find one in a Synogague, Temple, or Jewish home AND yes, we are proud of the Menorah and what it represents. It does not represent the "right to be a Jew", nor is Hanukkah the celebration of that. We're also proud that the US has had a National Menorah for almost 4 decades. Hanukkah is as much a war story as the 4th of July. It's a Festival used to give thanks to G-d for deliverance and the miracle of the single cruse. It's a story of returning to G-d's favor. 




> We're all desensitized to Christmas commercialism, so we see candy canes and Santa and think, whatever. But there's no real commercial pressure directly put on Chanukah, so it's up to each family to determine how and even if they'll celebrate it. Throwing a menorah or dreidels into the mix isn't good for two reasons. First, people who don't understand Chanukah might misrepresent it to their children. Secondly, a Jewish child seeing it presented in a certain way might begin to wonder if his family is doing it "wrong." But there are probably more customs than there are correct names for the holiday - it really depends on how each family defined their traditions after World War II. I don't see it as a lack of inclusion. I see it as extending Jewish families the courtesy of not defining their holiday, or their religion as a whole, through symbols alone.


The two reasons you give assume an inability of Jewish people to explain their religion to their children. That's a dangerous line of thought. You may think it's sensitivity, but to me it seems sinister.

----------


## Raven

> The game already has "Festivus". Feats of strength in Asgard by lifting various boulders, airing of grievances- here & their FB page...now we just need a pole. 
> 
> As a Jew, I do want more Jewish content...and for the Holiday, I think Gaz could throw in a Menorah in/on the window in the Baxter building with a strand of blue & white lights. Ben Grimm would want it that way.


I don't know what the jewish population of the US is, but here in Canada it's next to nothing, there's more muslims, sikhs, buddhists, hindus etc and then atheists out number all of those combined anyway, so I vote for the festivus pole too!

----------


## censorship

> We're also proud that the US has had a National Menorah for almost 4 decades.


The US formed Jewish policy from the mid-20th century onward. It was only a matter of time.

Also, the quote wasn't "right to be a Jew" it was "right to be a Jew and nothing else." The Maccabee ideology was that they would rather die than be anything other than 100% Jewish. The rebellion against the Selucid Empire was to avoid assimilation, and is the primary reason why Chanukah has significance. It's not a major religious holiday, however, because of its historical controversy.

Scholars debate whether or not the Maccabees were extremists. They killed just as fiercely and were perhaps equally as intolerant of others. So most people just like to forget the history and think of it as a gift-giving festival of light. The origins of the holidays is the sinister part. Christians celebrate a rewritten pagan customs and Jews celebrate a bloody civil war that shaped Judaism until World War II*.
(* In that the Maccabees soon became the very thing they claimed they were fighting against)


See, _this_ is why you keep holidays out of games.  :Smile:

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

> So guys I just wanted you to know I haven't been on the well side.
> 
> I have been having high blood pressure and fast heart beats so I will not be as active as I usually am. See you guys soon


Hope you get to feeling better soon.

----------


## millsfan

The way I think of it is yes, the well known holidays are celebrated but I would say Hanukkah and Christmas are predominant. They could also ya know decorate the other zones for the holidays.   Hanukkah in Baxter Plaza

I'm only talking about the holidays in december (not saying hero up should celebrate hanukkah to only have people demand tons of other holidays)  Most of the holidays people were talking about aren't common but Hanukkah is relevant in my opinion.

The Daily Bugle zone is a city and city means diversity so "combing" the holidays doesnt even make sense.. there could be a menorah somewhere and a christmas tree somewhere else, doesn't matter.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> The US formed Jewish policy from the mid-20th century onward. It was only a matter of time.
> 
> Also, the quote wasn't "right to be a Jew" it was "right to be a Jew and nothing else." The Maccabbee ideology was that they would rather die than be anything other than 100% Jewish. The rebellion against the Selucid Empire was to avoid assimilation, and is the primary reason why Chanukah has significance. It's not a major religious holiday, however, because of its historical controversy.
> 
> Scholars debate whether or not the Maccabees were extremists. They killed just as fiercely and were perhaps equally as intolerant of others. So most people just like to forget the history and think of it as a gift-giving festival of light. The origins of the holidays is the sinister part. Christians celebrate a rewritten pagan customs and Jews celebrate a bloody civil war that shaped Judaism until World War II*.
> (* In that the Maccabees soon became the very thing they claimed they were fighting against)
> 
> 
> See, _this_ is why you keep holidays out of games.


The Seleucid (Syrian) Empire and the Ptolemaic (Egyptian) Kingdom were continuously at war taking turns conquering and occupying the area of Judea. Your word of "assimilation" is quaint. The Jewish religion was under it's second holocaust. Our people were forced to renounce their faith or die. Our Temples were taken over and repurposed for the gods of our conquerors. Any tactic used by the Maccabbees to regain their land, religion, and freedom is fine by me, I'd even allow Enhanced Interrogation Techniques. Hanukkah's "historical controversy" doesn't make it a non-"major holiday", it's a minor Jewish holiday because Jews deem it so.

That being said, most Jews use the proximity of Hanukkah to Christmas (even adopting some of the secular aspects like gift giving) to highlight many aspects of the Jewish faith that are similar to those of other faiths. To a child, who SHSO is made for, all of this is moot. To a Jewish child, this time of year means Hanukkah decorations just as to a Christian child this means Christmas decorations.

Holidays in games seems more problematic for adults who think they know better. Kids just want decorations. As do us kids at heart.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Technically SHSO can add words like "damn" because it's E 10+, I had a Captain America game and it used the word only once though.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Technically SHSO can add words like "damn" because it's E 10+, I had a Captain America game and it used the word only once though.


They could but to keep it better for the younger players
Like players under 10 they wouldn't
Just because it might make some parents mad when their kid comes and asks them what that means or stuff like that.

----------


## PhantCowboy

I think I might have seen one of those "Fractal Hackers".
He was Level 1,400 or 500 something.
He had all of the heroes Including Iron Spider, Noir, AU Ultron, and Midas.
I also looked at his achievements and he had all the Sidekicks and Titles.
Seems Suspicious... For such a low level.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I think I might have seen one of those "Fractal Hackers".
> He was Level 1,400 or 500 something.
> He had all of the heroes Including Iron Spider, Noir, AU Ultron, and Midas.
> I also looked at his achievements and he had all the Sidekicks and Titles.
> Seems Suspicious... For such a low level.


You can't "Fractal Hack" your way to AU Ultron & Iron Spider. So, they either dropped a lot of money or are a dev.

----------


## bpkhant2008

Finally, got the midas and I feel completely underwhelmed. Felt like did something stupid on a dare. Oh well..

shso_midas.jpg

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> So guys I just wanted you to know I haven't been on the well side.
> 
> I have been having high blood pressure and fast heart beats so I will not be as active as I usually am. See you guys soon


Ooh, hope you get better as soon as possible.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> You can't "Fractal Hack" your way to AU Ultron & Iron Spider. So, they either dropped a lot of money or are a dev.


Man I totally didn't think about that.
Yeah he is probably a dev or just dropped a ton.

----------


## millsfan

> The game already has "Festivus". Feats of strength in Asgard by lifting various boulders, airing of grievances- here & their FB page...now we just need a pole. 
> 
> As a Jew, I do want more Jewish content...and for the Holiday, I think Gaz could throw in a Menorah in/on the window in the Baxter building with a strand of blue & white lights. Ben Grimm would want it that way.


I agree, they really should celebrate Hanukkah somewhat I mean hanukkah is 8 days which could just be an update, one week we should get a hanukkah themed character.  Also regardless of it being hanukkah themed, they should really decorate the zones more.  Each year they can create decor for a new zone (1 zone per year as it takes a while to manage zones)

----------


## Duke Marmoset Sparrow

I got Avenger Captain America from an Infinity Box Yesterday  :Smile: 
Iam only missing 9 Heroes. ( Iam trying to get Thanos now) 

Last friday i got MODOK


Iam now at 10725 Achievment Points and Hace a Squad Level of 2400  :Smile:

----------


## Charles LePage

> Iam now at 10725 Achievement Points and Have a Squad Level of 2400


Congratulations!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Game's back up.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Game's back up.


What's new?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> What's new?


Some new sidekicks that's all.

----------


## millsfan

It would be great if they made new sidekicks instead of taking every hero model and shrinking them to a mini size,  I dislike the minis

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Does anyone here play The Contest of Champions app? It is so cool.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Does anyone here play The Contest of Champions app? It is so cool.


I do! It's so much fun!

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Another bug for today. Played crisis and it was going strange, I couldn't see, have I healed my friend or not, after heroups were sudden glitches in mere seconds, so I also suddenly died, but! All enemies have frozen in places! They weren't doing any movements, just standing there, allowing my friend to beat them endlessly. So he had to left, very confused
> 
> Attachment 14458


This bug happens when you use the Hero Up right after use the P3, it is like he became invisible, the enemies only attack him if he attack first, probably the reason you died first, all the enemies were going only after you, S Nightcrawler is also invulnerable with this bug, if you use the P3 again cancel the bug, it is possible to play survivor endlessly this way and when get tired just use the P3 again and die, this bug also work with X-Force Deadpool and Spider-Man Noir, they have a similar P3

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I do! It's so much fun!


What level are you? I'm currently level 7 with 5 heroes:
2 Star, Level 3 Hawkeye (Used to have a 1 Star, Level 6)
2 Star, Level 3 Iron Fist
1 Star, Level 6 Black Panther
1 Star, Level 6 Spiderman
1 Star, Level 5 Hulk.

My active team is Hawkeye, Iron Fist, and Black Panter

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> What level are you? I'm currently level 7 with 5 heroes:
> 2 Star, Level 3 Hawkeye (Used to have a 1 Star, Level 6)
> 2 Star, Level 3 Iron Fist
> 1 Star, Level 6 Black Panther
> 1 Star, Level 6 Spiderman
> 1 Star, Level 5 Hulk.
> 
> My active team is Hawkeye, Iron Fist, and Black Panter


I have 10 champions

2 Star, Wolverine-134
2 Star, Black Panther-128
2 Star, Scarlet Witch-127
2 Star, Hawkeye-126
2 Star, Rhino-125
2 Star, Black Bolt-125
1 Star, Juggernaut-116
1 Star, Spider-Man-114
1 Star, Vision-113
1 Star, Colossus-113

I am level 8 with around 10k gold.
Active team is Wolverine, Hawkeye, and Juggernaut.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> And maybe they'll fix XF Wolverine's dancing claws, too.


I sent a bug report about the dancing claws the same day they release him, and I always check him after the updates, but they never fix it, doesn't seems to be that hard to fix it, it's not even a new dance

They fixed the energy boost bug now, but they need to reset the survivor leaderboards now, those scores are ridiculous

----------


## MtGO

> I do! It's so much fun!


I'm playing too, and it's really good. The only con of the game is that you can't choose what hero you get.  :Frown:

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I have 10 champions
> 
> 2 Star, Wolverine-134
> 2 Star, Black Panther-128
> 2 Star, Scarlet Witch-127
> 2 Star, Hawkeye-126
> 2 Star, Rhino-125
> 2 Star, Black Bolt-125
> 1 Star, Juggernaut-116
> ...


How did you get that many already??




> I'm playing too, and it's really good. The only con of the game is that you can't choose what hero you get.


Tell me about it! I've been wanting Storm but I don't have her yet...

----------


## Raven

> It would be great if they made new sidekicks instead of taking every hero model and shrinking them to a mini size,  I dislike the minis


Would be nicer if they added powers to the sidekicks that have none before adding new sidekicks, I want to summon Lockheed in missions!

----------


## TheGalaxyLeader

Bummer there are no new holiday achievements. Maybe next week we will get them.*fingers crossed*

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

I wonder why a new hero wasn't added today.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I wonder why a new hero wasn't added today.


Probably when the store rolls over on midnight PDT.

----------


## DasFeuer

> They fixed the energy boost bug now, but they need to reset the survivor leaderboards now, those scores are ridiculous


I looked through them, finding myself part of pride and part of shame, but when I saw scores of Time to Take, simple and crisis, both in single player - well, Strike too - I literally was like O_____o  My shame went off.

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

> They fixed the energy boost bug now, but they need to reset the survivor leaderboards now, those scores are ridiculous


Lol, I seen some the other day that were obvious but I haven't looked lately. Are they really high?  Can't look now will look later when I get home.
Is there anyway to view the leaderboards without actually playing the mission?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Lol, I seen some the other day that were obvious but I haven't looked lately. Are they really high?  Can't look now will look later when I get home.
> Is there anyway to view the leaderboards without actually playing the mission?


You can click on Avengers Nick Fury in the Daily Bugle to see the leaderboards.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Lol, I seen some the other day that were obvious but I haven't looked lately. Are they really high?  Can't look now will look later when I get home.
> Is there anyway to view the leaderboards without actually playing the mission?


Some are really high like over 1.700.000 solo in To Battle The Brotherhood Crisis, but lot of those scores was not there before the glitch, and it's not fair they stay there, I remember we had a Health Boost bug a while back and when gaz fixed they reset the leaderboards, they should do the same now

You can talk with Avengers Nick Fury in Daily Bugle to view all the leaderboards

----------


## Duke Marmoset Sparrow

Anyone have problems withthe server connections today?

I have bigproblems... Got disconnects every 10 minutes....





> Tell me about it! I've been wanting Storm but I don't have her yet...


I Just started some hours ago.

Having now 5 Heroes

2Star Storm Level 7 - 166
2Star Ironfist Level 3 - 141
1Star Wolverine - Level 4 - 115
1Star Spiderman Level 3 - 103
1Star Colossus - Level 2 - 98

----------


## PhantCowboy

Now On to the 4K Club.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I Just started some hours ago.
> 
> Having now 5 Heroes
> 
> 2Star Storm Level 7 - 166
> 2Star Ironfist Level 3 - 141
> 1Star Wolverine - Level 4 - 115
> 1Star Spiderman Level 3 - 103
> 1Star Colossus - Level 2 - 98


Give me your Storm...

----------


## Crazy_Sean

I have recently gained respect for a couple of the less-heralded characters in SHSO - Invisible Woman and Scarlet Witch.  I didn't think much of either of them while playing them at low levels, but after leaving them at level 11 for a while I then won their respective badges out of mystery boxes, and so I've been levelling them up of late.  Basically, they're neither of them much use in missions against bosses, but crikey are they fun to play with when there are loads of bots or minions around.  IW's P2 'Batter Up' is fantastic for flattening the bad guys for miles around, while her HU force field means that all the heroes in the mission can run around smashing into the bad guys and sending them flying.  Really, it's about as much fun as you can have in a mission!  SW's P1 (turning baddies into pigeons) and P3 (turning baddies into cheeseburgers) are both really useful for cooling the heat in a mission when there are a lot of nasties ganging up, and the P3 has the added advantage of giving health to anyone who eats the cheeseburger!  What more could you want?  Here comes a huge robot, *boff*, one cheeseburger, swiftly eaten - health boost and no more huge robot!  SW's HU is also useful in the 'lot of bad guys' scenario, as it causes them to fight each other for a while.

Basically, the moral of this story is that a hero doesn't have to do huge damage to be both a lot of use in a mission and, just as importantly, a whole lot of fun.  And moral two is that sometimes you need to play with a hero for a while before you really appreciate what he/she can do in the game.  Sue Storm is now maxed, and I have to say I was sorry to say goodbye for her for the time being!

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

> You can click on Avengers Nick Fury in the Daily Bugle to see the leaderboards.


Thank you sir! All this time I've played and I never knew that,lol.

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

> Some are really high like over 1.700.000 solo in To Battle The Brotherhood Crisis, but lot of those scores was not there before the glitch, and it's not fair they stay there, I remember we had a Health Boost bug a while back and when gaz fixed they reset the leaderboards, they should do the same now
> 
> You can talk with Avengers Nick Fury in Daily Bugle to view all the leaderboards


Yeah, got to looking at some of em today , that ones a doozy , haha :Stick Out Tongue: 
Hopefully they will reset them soon:/

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

I don't like how you have to reset your graphics after every update. For the changes to take place, it has to log you out, then you have to log back in. My 2015 wish is for the game remembering your settings.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I don't like how you have to reset your graphics after every update. For the changes to take place, it has to log you out, then you have to log back in. My 2015 wish is for the game remembering your settings.


I don't really notice that. If I put the graphics on anything other than default my laptop might explode.

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

> I have recently gained respect for a couple of the less-heralded characters in SHSO - Invisible Woman and Scarlet Witch.  I didn't think much of either of them while playing them at low levels, but after leaving them at level 11 for a while I then won their respective badges out of mystery boxes, and so I've been levelling them up of late.  Basically, they're neither of them much use in missions against bosses, but crikey are they fun to play with when there are loads of bots or minions around.  IW's P2 'Batter Up' is fantastic for flattening the bad guys for miles around, while her HU force field means that all the heroes in the mission can run around smashing into the bad guys and sending them flying.  Really, it's about as much fun as you can have in a mission!  SW's P1 (turning baddies into pigeons) and P3 (turning baddies into cheeseburgers) are both really useful for cooling the heat in a mission when there are a lot of nasties ganging up, and the P3 has the added advantage of giving health to anyone who eats the cheeseburger!  What more could you want?  Here comes a huge robot, *boff*, one cheeseburger, swiftly eaten - health boost and no more huge robot!  SW's HU is also useful in the 'lot of bad guys' scenario, as it causes them to fight each other for a while.
> 
> Basically, the moral of this story is that a hero doesn't have to do huge damage to be both a lot of use in a mission and, just as importantly, a whole lot of fun.  And moral two is that sometimes you need to play with a hero for a while before you really appreciate what he/she can do in the game.  Sue Storm is now maxed, and I have to say I was sorry to say goodbye for her for the time being!


I know what you mean. When I first bought Dr. Strange I thought he sucked and never used him and just dismissed him entirely. However, after leveling him up and experimenting with him a bit, I was like wow, this dude actually has quite a devastating hero-up!

And I agree, Invisible woman rocks! I joined a Strike of the Spider Foes crisis once, and someone chose her and she really impressed me. She was running around knocking people down everywhere and was a huge help. She actually was the last survivor if I recall. I was like, wow she's pretty cool!

----------


## millsfan

Do you guys think there will ever be updates with special 2 hero releases at once? I feel like it would be cool to do once or twice, so then when there is a new update people will be seen in the zones as multiple new heroes as opposed to everyone being the same hero.  Also then my brother and I can each buy someone else new to play with as the same time.  It takes a while to make one hero so this would have to be like a special or something

----------


## Maven

> And I agree, Invisible woman rocks! I joined a Strike of the Spider Foes crisis once, and someone chose her and she really impressed me. She was running around knocking people down everywhere and was a huge help. She actually was the last survivor if I recall. I was like, wow she's pretty cool!


Sue is grossly underrated (although I don't disagree with those who say that, really, Sue being the most powerful FFer should be more mighty in the game than she is)...I LOVE her second Power Attack, which is tied with Reed's FantastiClap and Nightcrawler's Tail Spin for my personal most favorite non-boost P2. All three are terrific knockdown weapons and useful as all get-out in many a Crisis and Survival mission. I've managed to be the last survivor with Reed and Sue several times.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Do you guys think there will ever be updates with special 2 hero releases at once? I feel like it would be cool to do once or twice, so then when there is a new update people will be seen in the zones as multiple new heroes as opposed to everyone being the same hero.  Also then my brother and I can each buy someone else new to play with as the same time.  It takes a while to make one hero so this would have to be like a special or something


Gazillion's only done that once (I think). They released Avengers Iron Man and Avengers Thor at the same time, priced 1200G and 600G.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Sue is grossly underrated.... I LOVE her second Power Attack, which is tied with Reed's FantastiClap and Nightcrawler's Tail Spin for my personal most favorite non-boost P2.


I'm currently playing with Reed in my non-Agent account (he's around level 14), and I agree his FantastiClap is a potent weapon.  Actually, his P3 spin thing is pretty excellent too.  But I haven't taken to Reed as much as Sue, because her P2 'Batter Up' takes down EVERYBODY.  I mean, her range is HUGE!  I'm not sure if that has always been the case.  I know most of the heroes have been buffed relatively recently, and I don't know if Sue's P2 damage was increased, but I think her range was.  Just speculation, but I don't recall her taking out everyone on the screen when I saw her in missions earlier.  Iceman has an almost identical P2 (I think it's his P2), but his range is nowhere near as impressive as Sue's.  Which makes sense - he's just got a big bat made out of ice, which has got to be pretty heavy to hold, whereas Sue has a near weightless force-field bat that could be as big as she wants it to be!

----------


## Maven

> I'm currently playing with Reed in my non-Agent account (he's around level 14), and I agree his FantastiClap is a potent weapon.  Actually, his P3 spin thing is pretty excellent too.  But I haven't taken to Reed as much as Sue, because her P2 'Batter Up' takes down EVERYBODY.  I mean, her range is HUGE!  I'm not sure if that has always been the case.  I know most of the heroes have been buffed relatively recently, and I don't know if Sue's P2 damage was increased, but I think her range was.  Just speculation, but I don't recall her taking out everyone on the screen when I saw her in missions earlier.  Iceman has an almost identical P2 (I think it's his P2), but his range is nowhere near as impressive as Sue's.  Which makes sense - he's just got a big bat made out of ice, which has got to be pretty heavy to hold, whereas Sue has a near weightless force-field bat that could be as big as she wants it to be!


I also LOVE Reed's P3/Spin...and until they finally ramped up the damage delivered by his Hero-Up, I would more often than not use Reed's spin considerably more than his HU because I found it seemed to overall generate more points.

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## millsfan

Is that impossible mission new?

On a side note I hope Gazillion has a holiday break next week.  Perhaps they can put the content for next weeks update in and flip the switch the day after Christmas (assuming most people will play then)?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Is that impossible mission new?
> 
> On a side note I hope Gazillion has a holiday break next week.  Perhaps they can put the content for next weeks update in and flip the switch the day after Christmas (assuming most people will play then)?


No, I'm pretty sure The Impossible Holiday has been out for nearly a year.

----------


## millsfan

> No, I'm pretty sure The Impossible Holiday has been out for nearly a year.


Oh I know, I just dont play the mission enough to recognize it.  For whatever reason the picture looked like a different picture then what I remembered so I was second guessing myself and wondering if it was new.  I hope next weeks update is exciting  :Big Grin:   I also hope the staff can get a break though.  This year they've worked hard and I hope they can read this to know I appreciate everything they keep making the game better and better

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Just like to tell you guys I decided to start a thread on SHSO fan art at http://community.comicbookresources....026#post799026

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Wow, only 3 posts today.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Wow, only 3 posts today.


1) It's Christmas time, and 2) the only new of note in the game was three sidekicks, so there's not a lot to talk about.

----------


## Ace

So I recently bought X-Force Deadpool and noticed that he has an X on his swords holder or whatever you call it in his pictures. 

and


But when you summon him he doesn't have it. 


Was it always like that from day one? It's something trivial, but I just wanted to make sure my game wasn't glitching.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> So I recently bought X-Force Deadpool and noticed that he has an X on his swords holder or whatever you call it in his pictures. 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> But when you summon him he doesn't have it. 
> 
> 
> Was it always like that from day one? It's something trivial, but I just wanted to make sure my game wasn't glitching.


The X on his chest only appears in the "beautiful" graphic settings

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Boy, I hate those cubes.  Cubes, cubes, cubes!  These last few days I've been playing Crisis missions a lot of the time, and getting Adamantium more often than not, and do I get Vibranium Ore?  No, I do not!  I just get cubes, cubes, and more worthless cubes.  I've got so many cubes, I could have a party with just cubes invited every night for the next three months, and still have enough cubes left over for a game of Monopoly and my fellow game players would be...cubes.  Most of the time I've been playing missions on my non-Agent account, so I wonder if one has more chance of Vibranium on an agent account?

Oh, and Uber Fireman, thanks for coming when invited to 'Home Invasion'!  You must have played that mission a thousand times, but my boy Midnight Gnat was told he could only play one more mission before going to bed, so it had to be a short mission.  And so he picked the shortest mission of all!  But it was fun to see the old Nova (me) and the new Nova (you) fighting side by side.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> Boy, I hate those cubes.  Cubes, cubes, cubes!  These last few days I've been playing Crisis missions a lot of the time, and getting Adamantium more often than not, and do I get Vibranium Ore?  No, I do not!  I just get cubes, cubes, and more worthless cubes.  I've got so many cubes, I could have a party with just cubes invited every night for the next three months, and still have enough cubes left over for a game of Monopoly and my fellow game players would be...cubes.  Most of the time I've been playing missions on my non-Agent account, so I wonder if one has more chance of Vibranium on an agent account?


I felt the same way about cubes too. But some people really collect cubes. 

Anyway, to farm Vibranium, just go to Time to take A.I.M Crisis or Strike Of Spider Foes Crisis or Brotherhood Crisis, you get an idea. It is about 60/40 chance if you are an agent. Play about 10 times, you might get 4 to 5 Vibranium. And good thing about Survival Crisis is you can let your hero die once you get Adaminium.

----------


## DasFeuer

> Boy, I hate those cubes.  Cubes, cubes, cubes!  These last few days I've been playing Crisis missions a lot of the time, and getting Adamantium more often than not, and do I get Vibranium Ore?  No, I do not!  I just get cubes, cubes, and more worthless cubes.  I've got so many cubes, I could have a party with just cubes invited every night for the next three months, and still have enough cubes left over for a game of Monopoly and my fellow game players would be...cubes.  Most of the time I've been playing missions on my non-Agent account, so I wonder if one has more chance of Vibranium on an agent account?
> 
> Oh, and Uber Fireman, thanks for coming when invited to 'Home Invasion'!  You must have played that mission a thousand times, but my boy Midnight Gnat was told he could only play one more mission before going to bed, so it had to be a short mission.  And so he picked the shortest mission of all!  But it was fun to see the old Nova (me) and the new Nova (you) fighting side by side.


First, Vibranium Ore is given only for addy survival crisis mission, I've never received ore after others missions. Thats why I liked playing surves one time.
Second.. You know, I can't decline your son requests, because they mean good games further. And I've also noticed, that in combo with old Nova, new Nova has greater heroup. My middle-powered Nova in  usual 120 dmg, but there he had 180! idk even, it was really bonus for combined Novas  or other..
And last - hey, your Psionic account doesn't like coming on missions, its like I've invited you a lot but never have seen you present, when Cosmic doesn't miss any

----------


## millsfan

Ok I just re got another subscription for 1 year 2014 was great and 2015 will be great

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

They reset the leader boards.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> They reset the leader boards.


This goes to show the quality of Gaz's customer service...especially in regards to us CBRites. RCL was the first to bring this to the team's attention and I brought it to Eric and Jared's attention about 2 weeks ago and they fixed it. The problem is, that the the P3 bouncers still glitch (after multiple P3 then HU sequences)...so they'll have to reset the scores again AFTER they fix the bouncing P3 glitch.

----------


## millsfan

> This goes to show the quality of *Gaz's customer service.*.


I love them

----------


## Ace

> The X on his chest only appears in the "beautiful" graphic settings


Just tried it and you're correct, thank you for the enlightenment.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> First, Vibranium Ore is given only for addy survival crisis mission, I've never received ore after others missions. Thats why I liked playing surves one time.


I received Vibranium Ore from non-survival missions before. Don't remember whether it is Impossible Holidays (Crisis) or Mystique one.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> This goes to show the quality of Gaz's customer service...especially in regards to us CBRites. RCL was the first to bring this to the team's attention and I brought it to Eric and Jared's attention about 2 weeks ago and they fixed it. The problem is, that the the P3 bouncers still glitch (after multiple P3 then HU sequences)...so they'll have to reset the scores again AFTER they fix the bouncing P3 glitch.


That's for sure. They fixed the bugs quick relatively speaking. I think they fixed the memory leaks after I complained here. With new updates, I didn't get crash for a full day.

----------


## Ace

The new missions are in, crisis and normal.

----------


## Ace

This guy.....didn't see that coming. '-'

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> This guy.....didn't see that coming. '-'


You would have if you'd been reading the "Most Wanted" Thread. :P

----------


## Ace

> You would have if you'd been reading the "Most Wanted" Thread. :P


Lol Yea I know, glad I got surprised though  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Just played the normal Ho Ho Horrible with Doom on my alt. It's a single stage mission with big-headed Impy, imitating other heroes' powers (like Invisible Woman's). Abomination and MODOK show up to help, and the boss mission has Impy, then Loki and some frost giants while Avengers Thor shows up to help.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Happy Festivus everyone!

----------


## Carmaicol

Squad Time 6:

----------


## Charles LePage

> Happy Festivus everyone!


Merry Christmas to all, and to all Squaddies a good fight.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Does anyone think Luke Cages first two power attacks should be increased in power? I just a mission and his attacks are really weak. Plus loading the second stage is taking a really long time. I've been sitting her for 5 minutes already.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Squad Time 6:


Pretty good episode. Annihilus looks fun (but I don't like his new voice). I'm also disappointed that there was no "You've Got Questions, We've Got Answers" segment.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> hey, your Psionic account doesn't like coming on missions, its like I've invited you a lot but never have seen you present, when Cosmic doesn't miss any


Hey Uber, I tend to spend quite a lot of time in card quests on my agent account mainly because I don't get so much time to play the card game on my non-agent account, due to Helmer inviting me on mission after mission after mission!  So I maybe don't get the invites.  Rest assured I'll come if I see an invite from you, assuming I'm not locked into some other activity.

Does anyone else have two (or more) accounts with different activity profiles?

On a different issue, I like that the new Impy mission doesn't take forever and a day to conclude.  Haven't tried the Crisis version yet, but the non-Crisis mission is fun and perfect for the holidays - although the connection to Christmas is pretty vague!

Sweden's big day during the holidays is Christmas Eve, which is when the Jultomte (Santa Claus) visits every home to bring presents.  I've just lost four card quest games in a row, so I'm going to go back into my non-agent account and try and win just one before I head to bed - Helmer will be up early tomorrow morning, I'm sure, so I need to get some sleep!

Peace and good will to all.

----------


## Maven

> Merry Christmas to all, and to all Squaddies a good fight.


Seconded...a Happy Christmas (as well as Hanukkah and Kwanzaa) and Merry New Year to all!  :Big Grin: 




> Does anyone think Luke Cages first two power attacks should be increased in power? I just a mission and his attacks are really weak. Plus loading the second stage is taking a really long time. I've been sitting her for 5 minutes already.


Actually, I've always liked Luke's second Power Attack/Hurricane Punches...one of my favorite singleton minion beater-uppers, for it can take out up to half a meter (or a quarter/third on stronger enemies) even before  badge levels.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Does anyone else have two (or more) accounts with different activity profiles?


I have my main Snail account and two non-member accounts that I made for my son but he abandoned for Steam.

----------


## DasFeuer

Yet another bug! I think I just magnetizing them to me. New mission Horrible, not crisis right after Modok vanishing, the gates opened, Cosmic ran through them, me and my friend waited for something and.. the gates closed o__O So we just had to wait until Cosmic dealt with whole bunch of enemies..

bug.jpg

UPD
no! Thats not only one mission, that glitch is on all missions which have gatessome where! I was in Abomination mission and the first gate didn't open




> Hey Uber, I tend to spend quite a lot of time in card quests on my agent account mainly because I don't get so much time to play the card game on my non-agent account, due to Helmer inviting me on mission after mission after mission!  So I maybe don't get the invites.  Rest assured I'll come if I see an invite from you, assuming I'm not locked into some other activity.


Thats exactly what I thought, heh. As I went out the mission, I saw everytime you playing cards, so I assumed you're just into cards with all exitement.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Code *STSNACKSWINS* for Christmas Crushbot and 1000 fractals.

----------


## Charles LePage

There are new badges to craft (new to me, at least):

Mini Nova Silver/Gold
Mini Nova Sam Alexander Silver/Gold
Mini Ms Marvel Silver/Gold
Mini Dark Surfer Silver/Gold
Mini Chitauri Bazooka Trooper Silver/Gold
Mini Chitauri Lieutenant Silver/Gold

I see the Mini Chitauri Bazooka Trooper in my list of sidekicks but not the Mini Chitauri Lieutenant.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Happy Hanukkah and Merry Christmas to all my CBR friends!

----------


## Raven

> There are new badges to craft (new to me, at least):
> 
> Mini Nova Silver/Gold
> Mini Nova Sam Alexander Silver/Gold
> Mini Ms Marvel Silver/Gold
> Mini Dark Surfer Silver/Gold
> Mini Chitauri Bazooka Trooper Silver/Gold
> Mini Chitauri Lieutenant Silver/Gold
> 
> I see the Mini Chitauri Bazooka Trooper in my list of sidekicks but not the Mini Chitauri Lieutenant.


The Lieutenant is in the shop... is mini dark surfer boxed?

----------


## spideyman

> The Lieutenant is in the shop... is mini dark surfer boxed?


Mini Dark Surfer is boxed RCL got him in the Ultronic Box, so far I have not had any luck getting him.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> The Lieutenant is in the shop... is mini dark surfer boxed?


I think what Charles meant is he already bought the Lieutenant, but he don't show up in the list, kinda like the title's glitch we had before, the Lieutenant was supposed to be in the next line

----------


## Ravin' Ray

There's an X-Man X-Mas bundle sale with Colossus, Storm, Nightcrawler and Classic Wolverine and their badges for 12,500 fractals (11,250 for 12-month subscribers).

----------


## millsfan

Do you guys think there will be an update today? I was thinking friday (after holiday) yet Im starting to think wouldn't they want to get a new character out before christmas?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Do you guys think there will be an update today? I was thinking friday (after holiday) yet Im starting to think wouldn't they want to get a new character out before christmas?


My guess is that Annihilus was added during the previous update, and they're going to "flip the switch" tomorrow.

----------


## LunSei Sleidee

Yo, anyone wanna try out the new Thanos mission? I got it like, a week ago or something, but I haven't tried it yet since I can't find other players. Is it me, or is the game much less populated than it was?
Anyoooh, my nick's Devourer Owl Claw.

----------


## bpkhant2008

The new Impossible man mission has Professor-X as narrator!! 

And Happy Holiday cubes for beating impossible man and all sorts of lokis in Crisis. ( More cubes, yay!!)

Happy Holiday everyone.

----------


## millsfan

It would be pretty cool if they flipped the switch today or tomorrow  :Smile:  I'm so excited I love new heroes.  I have yet to try the mission that just came out.  Is it fun?

----------


## bpkhant2008

> It would be pretty cool if they flipped the switch today or tomorrow  I'm so excited I love new heroes.  I have yet to try the mission that just came out.  Is it fun?


The new mission is cool. I only tried Crisis. Impossible man as Avengers (Captain America, Thor) and Shield (Ms Marvel etc.). And boss is Impossible Man and all kinds of Lokis. It is pretty short mission though.

----------


## Carmaicol

This week's Newsletter: LINK

----------


## millsfan

Im surprised they dont have membership sales or gold sales for christmas along with a new Gold bundle hero.  Playable Onslaught would have been cool for like $50 gold bundle

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Yo, anyone wanna try out the new Thanos mission? I got it like, a week ago or something, but I haven't tried it yet since I can't find other players. Is it me, or is the game much less populated than it was?
> Anyoooh, my nick's Devourer Owl Claw.


Hi, Devourer.  Have you been away from the game for a while?  You were on my agent account's friends list, and also my boy Helmer's friends list, but we haven't seen you around for ages.  Unless you deleted us from your friends list, of course, in which case you may have been in the game but we wouldn't necessarily have spotted you!  Anyway, we'll be sure and invite you on missions if see you.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Should I buy Drax today, or wait until tomorrow to get him as a Christmas present?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Im surprised they dont have membership sales or gold sales for christmas along with a new Gold bundle hero.  Playable Onslaught would have been cool for like $50 gold bundle


I'm surprised they didn't have any contest...

----------


## Charles LePage

> Should I buy Drax today, or wait until tomorrow to get him as a Christmas present?


Get him today as an early Christmas present to yourself.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Sweet *Christmas*! -Luke Cage

SWEET CHRISTMAS!.jpg

----------


## DasFeuer

I ran out of Horrible crisis, sorry, Cosmic. 
I found out, that this mission is nearly impossible, when you play more than two and without any hero, who drops a lot of damage (superior, loki, pirate). We just stuck on the "dark World" Loki, even having Loki in team, there was no use to beat him, he kept healing himself full, making a huge damage to everyone.

----------


## millsfan

> I'm surprised they didn't have any contest...


That, and the thing they did one year where you can send them a holiday card.  I never sent mine from last year because It took a while to draw and I wanted to keep it (how dumb).  I want to send them a card this year =(

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> I'm surprised they didn't have any contest...


Yeah, what happened to the contests? There haven't been any for a while.

----------


## millsfan

Flip the switch

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Flip the switch


Flip the switch for what?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Flip the switch for what?


For Annihilus.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Merry Christmas!

----------


## Charles LePage

> Merry Christmas!


Merry Christmas to you all!

Christmas_Thing_2014.jpg

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Drax is awesome. I love that knockdown attacks don't work on him.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

*merry christmas everyone!*

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

It's too bad SHSO doesn't have a 12 days of Christmas like Marvel Heroes. It would be fun to log in and maybe for the first 6 days it could be rewards on par with the daily rewards but for the last 6 we could get a rare card, a small stack of high end crafting ingredients, a free mission, a box for a random sidekick, a box for a random hero and maybe top it all off with Impossible Man in Santa suit.

----------


## millsfan

> It's too bad SHSO doesn't have a 12 days of Christmas like Marvel Heroes. It would be fun to log in and maybe for the first 6 days it could be rewards on par with the daily rewards but for the last 6 we could get a rare card, a small stack of high end crafting ingredients, a free mission, a box for a random sidekick, a box for a random hero and maybe top it all off with Impossible Man in Santa suit.


they didn't even post anything on facebook or flip the switch pretty disappointing and a big lack of communication

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> It's too bad SHSO doesn't have a 12 days of Christmas like Marvel Heroes. It would be fun to log in and maybe for the first 6 days it could be rewards on par with the daily rewards but for the last 6 we could get a rare card, a small stack of high end crafting ingredients, a free mission, a box for a random sidekick, a box for a random hero and maybe top it all off with Impossible Man in Santa suit.


I was hoping for a free Heroic Box today.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Oops. Double post.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> they didn't even post anything on facebook or flip the switch pretty disappointing and a big lack of communication


Oh, I'm cutting them some slack because Christmas fell on a Thursday this year. Maybe by midnight Pacific something will happen.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Oh, I'm cutting them some slack because Christmas fell on a Thursday this year. Maybe by midnight Pacific something will happen.


Hopefully, Eric said Annihilus was coming very soon. Hopefully today or tomorrow.

----------


## millsfan

It's fine, I figured it would be friday im just being impatient since last week there wasn't an update

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Hopefully, Eric said Annihilus was coming very soon. Hopefully today or tomorrow.


Weird timing though. Of all the characters to debut on Christmas, why someone who screams "I will annihilate you!"  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Weird timing though. Of all the characters to debut on Christmas, why someone who screams "I will annihilate you!"


Annihilus is joining the Super Hero Squad to try to get off the Naughty List.

----------


## Carmaicol

I miss the old days of farming. It took me 2 weeks to gather enough fractals to get Sam Alexander.

But then again, I like to sleep a lot and watch a bunch of movies...

----------


## DominoK

Game developers have families and enjoy holidays too. Let's leave them alone and we'll get new content when we get it.  :Smile:

----------


## millsfan

> Game developers have families and enjoy holidays too. Let's leave them alone and we'll get new content when we get it.


Ya thats how I feel

----------


## DominoK

I wonder if Professor X is going to have some hover chair like he did in the animated television show.  :Confused: 

Or maybe some type of mechanical device that aids his walking like in Wolverine and the X-Men. (_an awesome show that ended way too soon_).  :Frown:

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I ran out of Horrible crisis, sorry, Cosmic. 
> I found out, that this mission is nearly impossible, when you play more than two and without any hero, who drops a lot of damage (superior, loki, pirate). We just stuck on the "dark World" Loki, even having Loki in team, there was no use to beat him, he kept healing himself full, making a huge damage to everyone.


Hi Uber, no problem.  Yes, Dark World Loki was just rejuvinating all the time while you and Trapping were on board, it seemed endless.  When you guys jumped, though, almost straight away Battle Armour Thor and some other hero (can't recall which) appeared, and that took DWL's health down quite a bit, so I stuck at things.  Those helper heroes were eventually defeated, but by then DWL's health was really low.  It started to creep back up but I (Lizard) just went for him no matter what happened to my health, and eventually he went down.  So after you two left the mission lasted maybe another 5 minutes max, and I got Silver!  I noticed earlier in the game Trapping was having connection problems, and when that happens with one hero it can glitch the whole mission, so maybe once again you were hit my a mission bug!  Would be interesting to try again and see if the mission runs smoothly.

On a different subject.... I don't know how many mystery boxes I've opened since I've started the game, certainly hundreds.  And yet still, once in a while, when I open the box, without thinking I click on 'OK' and *pffft* the box contents screen disappears BEFORE I KNOW WHAT'S IN THE BOX!  I get so angry with myself!  What a complete numpty!  It's something about the 'OK' button, because part of my brain says to itself, 'OK, yes, I want to open the box, OK...', and before asking permission it moves my finger on the mouse and....  I think maybe this wouldn't happen if instead of an 'OK' button there was a 'CLOSE' button.  But somehow, I'm sure, once in a while I'd click on the button anyway, like a particularly dumb pigeon in a Skinner box hoping for a peanut.

----------


## LunSei Sleidee

> Hi, Devourer.  Have you been away from the game for a while?  You were on my agent account's friends list, and also my boy Helmer's friends list, but we haven't seen you around for ages.  Unless you deleted us from your friends list, of course, in which case you may have been in the game but we wouldn't necessarily have spotted you!  Anyway, we'll be sure and invite you on missions if see you.


Hello!
Yes, I've been busy with things and I haven't logged into MSHSO in a while. I've come back as I saw there's a Thanos mission, since I've long been waiting for that to happen!

I think you should be in my friendlist, but I'll now log in to make sure!

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Happy Holidays Squadies!! (a little late  :Embarrassment:  )

----------


## Charles LePage

> Happy Holidays Squadies!! (a little late  )


It's never too late!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Trying to burn off all those extra calories from yesterday's cookies and figgy pudding? How about reading our "Most Wanted" thread. I just updated it with Episode 14 of my ongoing R3 series. Do people still eat figgy pudding? I assume it means pudding in the English sense of the word, us Yanks call it dessert...

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Trying to burn off all those extra calories from yesterday's cookies and figgy pudding? How about reading our "Most Wanted" thread. I just updated it with Episode 14 of my ongoing R3 series. Do people still eat figgy pudding? I assume it means pudding in the English sense of the word, us Yanks call it dessert...


Nice list! And we eat lots of puddings here in my country but not the figgy ones!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Happy Holidays Squadies!! (a little late  )


Happy Holidays Gardener!!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

The Craft Items menu is inaccessible. New crafting items up soon?

----------


## Charles LePage

> The Craft Items menu is inaccessible. New crafting items up soon?


Maybe Snacks fell asleep on the keyboard.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> The Craft Items menu is inaccessible. New crafting items up soon?


I can access the Crafting Section and craft everything.

Edit: What a dramatic 1,000th post! Full of insight! Full of wit! Full of charm! I'd like to thank the Academy, all the little people, and my fans! I couldn't have done it without you! Well I could have...

----------


## millsfan

> I can access the Crafting Section and craft everything.
> 
> Edit: What a dramatic 1,000th post! Full of insight! Full of wit! Full of charm! I'd like to thank the Academy, all the little people, and my fans! I couldn't have done it without you! Well I could have...


Hi spy.  Sorry I got DC'd while playing missions.  I'm not on my regular computer since I'm on a trip.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hi spy.  Sorry I got DC'd while playing missions.  I'm not on my regular computer since I'm on a trip.


No worries!

----------


## Duke Marmoset Sparrow

Today iam playing SHSO since 4 months  :Smile: 

Iam having now all heroes (only missing Spiderman Noir, Spider- Ham, Gold Ultron and Iron Man Midas)

I got all Sidekicks (only missing DarkSufer) and i just finished buying all Badges  :Smile: 

My Achievmentspoints are 12265 

Now its time to play more Missions.
If you like to be my friend. Plz send me a private message.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

since its late and nobody has said it (i feel like this thread is about to die) Happy 92nd Bday Stan Lee!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> i feel like this thread is about to die


It's just hibernating for the holidays.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> It's just hibernating for the holidays.


^ LOL^classic!!

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> It's just hibernating for the holidays.


ok well said

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Today is my 1-year SHSO anniversary.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Today is my 1-year SHSO anniversary.


Happy Anniversary Spider-Fan!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Today is my 1-year SHSO anniversary.


I think Gaz should have gift sidekicks for the year anniversary marks...or medallions...or titles...or all three.

Congrats, my friend!

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Happy Anniversary Spider-Fan!





> I think Gaz should have gift sidekicks for the year anniversary marks...or medallions...or titles...or all three.
> 
> Congrats, my friend!


Thanks, guys!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Since I need to start pumping out lists faster for my ongoing series of "Repaints, Retreads and Rehashes", I've just updated our "Most Wanted" list with Episode 15. I'd like to see the role recast. Sorry, Wesley.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Today is my 1-year SHSO anniversary.


Thanks to the free membership codes mine got pushed all the way to December 24; I wish I got a week more to make it New Year's Eve. And I remember I reached squad level 1000 on Christmas Day last year; this year I approached 3050.

----------


## CenturianSpy

You may want to save your fractals...

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Electro's the only one in that group neither account has; looks like a one-day sale huh.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Today is my 1-year SHSO anniversary.


Congratulations Spider-Fan!

----------


## CenturianSpy

I'm asking the team to please help with our wiki. Several of the newer characters need their dialogue added, several of the newer missions need some meta data, and I'm working on a crafting page found HERE. If you don't know how to add stuff, you can just type it on this thread and it will get added. 

To help with the crafting page, just record on this thread what crafting item you won (adamantium only please) on a mission. I'll add the mission page. For example: "We Run in Peace"- Cosmic Charge

Thanks for any help you can do. A line a day per active member adds up VERY quickly.

*Edit: If you want to be added to the wiki contributors please PM me with your wiki name

----------


## MaskedTraveler

-sigh- I need to start playing again. I have fallen so behind...
Someone help me to get back on track again :P

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Congratulations Spider-Fan!


Thank you, Charles!

By the way, does anyone have an idea of what the sale is going to be for?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Thank you, Charles!
> 
> By the way, does anyone have an idea of what the sale is going to be for?


New Years.
First Sale on the First Day of the First Month in the New Year.

----------


## DominoK

> Today is my 1-year SHSO anniversary.


Congrats!  :Smile: 

Speaking of, when does SHSO hit its 4-Year anniversary!? 

I know there are 3-Year Account medallions, but have not seen any 4-Year Account medallions yet!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Suddenly, farming for fractals for Mystery Boxes is tame compared to this:

Up all night to get lucky…bags at Apple stores across Japan

----------


## Ace

> I know there are 3-Year Account medallions, but have not seen any 4-Year Account medallions yet!


I've seen Eric sporting the 4-year account medallion. Hopefully, we'll get it when the game hits its 4 year anniversary, whenever that is....

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> New Years.
> First Sale on the First Day of the First Month in the New Year.


That's not exactly what I meant. Usually, a sale is for a certain set of charcacters (for example, the retired hero sale). I wanted to know the theme of the sale, and why those characters were selected.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Okay, I am running into a problem in missions. 
First let me start off saying that I do play on a macbook, which has a single track pad with many commands.
From what I remembered, you right click (like on a normal computer) to use the Power Attacks. On a macbook, right clicking is the same as tapping/clicking with two fingers.
To Use Hero Up, Select the Hero Up Button. From what I remembered, you could also have used the space bar. Well, that has changed from what I saw. Now, you can use hero up from clicking both buttons at the same time. I believe this is where my problem is coming in.

I am playing and I reach 5 stars for a hero up, but I only want to use the third or any power up. When I tap with two fingers, it goes for a hero up rather than the power attack. This has never happened to me before. I tried changing commands around but whatever I did, the same thing happened again and again. I have always played tapping two fingers to use a power attack, and now when I have a hero up available, I can only use that and nothing else.

There are some heroes that have better power attacks than hero ups and I don't want this to be the case. I guess the game is recognizing the tap of two fingers as clicking both buttons. Was I right about the space bar or was I just thinking of something?

Is there anyway to change this, because I don't want it to stay this way.

If I wrote this not clearly, I'll try clearing it up later.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Okay, I am running into a problem in missions. 
> First let me start off saying that I do play on a macbook, which has a single track pad with many commands.
> From what I remembered, you right click (like on a normal computer) to use the Power Attacks. On a macbook, right clicking is the same as tapping/clicking with two fingers.
> To Use Hero Up, Select the Hero Up Button. From what I remembered, you could also have used the space bar. Well, that has changed from what I saw. Now, you can use hero up from clicking both buttons at the same time. I believe this is where my problem is coming in.
> 
> I am playing and I reach 5 stars for a hero up, but I only want to use the third or any power up. When I tap with two fingers, it goes for a hero up rather than the power attack. This has never happened to me before. I tried changing commands around but whatever I did, the same thing happened again and again. I have always played tapping two fingers to use a power attack, and now when I have a hero up available, I can only use that and nothing else.
> 
> There are some heroes that have better power attacks than hero ups and I don't want this to be the case. I guess the game is recognizing the tap of two fingers as clicking both buttons. Was I right about the space bar or was I just thinking of something?
> 
> ...


On my PC, I left click + right click for HeroUp while just using numbers 1-3 (for the three PUs) with JUST the right Click. The Space Bar is for jumping.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Speaking of, when does SHSO hit its 4-Year anniversary!?


I think it's April 29th.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Right, I think there was something else for the Hero Up short cut. 
But I am on a Macbook and doing the two finger tap (right clicking) is activating the hero up. This had never happened before.
I guess I'll just have to get used to doing them before it gets filled up completely.

----------


## Ace

> Right, I think there was something else for the Hero Up short cut. 
> But I am on a Macbook and doing the two finger tap (right clicking) is activating the hero up. This had never happened before.
> I guess I'll just have to get used to doing them before it gets filled up completely.


I don't think the space bar was ever an option for doing a hero up. I use the backspace key to do hero ups. 
I would suggest changing the commands but you said that didn't work earlier so idk...

----------


## CenturianSpy

Attachment 15126 

Shouldn't be any new content...

----------


## Maven

Maybe they're going to fix some of the data scrubber woes due to the heavy amount of peeps online with the holidays...the last three or four days, I've had to do the most log-out/log-in resets ever in my near two years of being a SHSOer, and a lot of those being after just one mission.  :EEK!:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Maybe they're going to fix some of the data scrubber woes due to the heavy amount of peeps online with the holidays...the last three or four days, I've had to do the most log-out/log-in resets ever in my near two years of being a SHSOer, and a lot of those being after just one mission.


What I've noticed is that when I use the 'tracking' bubbles with the magnifying glass, I can't go on more than one mission without getting the no-movement-other-than-jumping glitch. The way I combat glitch is to use the tracking bubble for my first mission then going through the Achievement>Mission pathway on my 2nd mission then going back to the tracking bubble for the third mission.

What the game sorely needs is the ability to invite friends off of the tracking bubble and Achievement>Mission pathway. It sucks that these are solo options only.

----------


## bpkhant2008

The game is down now.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> I don't think the space bar was ever an option for doing a hero up. I use the backspace key to do hero ups. 
> I would suggest changing the commands but you said that didn't work earlier so idk...


I didn't know I can use "backspace" for heroups or "left + right click" either. I use point and click with mouse and it gets tricky sometimes. I am using PC and always point and click for any P1 - P3 and HU.

----------


## Ace

> I didn't know I can use "backspace" for heroups or "left + right click" either. I use point and click with mouse and it gets tricky sometimes. I am using PC and always point and click for any P1 - P3 and HU.


Well the game doesn't tell you about the backspace option, but it does tell you about the left+right click one, on the loading screens. Sometimes it tells you stuff like "moms and dads can play too" or "don't share your account info. with anyone in or outside the game." I'm sure you've noticed some of those on the loading screens.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> Well the game doesn't tell you about the backspace option, but it does tell you about the left+right click one, on the loading screens. Sometimes it tells you stuff like "moms and dads can play too" or "don't share your account info. with anyone in or outside the game." I'm sure you've noticed some of those on the loading screens.


Yes, I saw those "Moms and Dads can play too" and "Don't share your account" etc but didn't see those left+right click. Must have tuned out.

Game is back up, btw.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Yes, I saw those "Moms and Dads can play too" and "Don't share your account" etc but didn't see those left+right click. Must have tuned out.
> 
> Game is back up, btw.


Is there anything new?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Is there anything new?


I haven't seen any new content...still wondering where the Chitauri Rifle Soldier sidekick is...

----------


## Ace

Villains getting that good treatment for the new year.

----------


## Duke Marmoset Sparrow

There is Annihilus in the picture. Maybe he will be released tomorrow

----------


## spideyman

> Villains getting that good treatment for the new year.


Dont know why winter soldier is there can not play "Bring on the bad guys" with him.

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

OK I have a question. So I was doing some survival missions with Agent Coulson(Go Phil!) and after the mission my scores were always lower than they showed during the mission.
Sometimes significantly lower. What gives ? Is this something to do with summoning heroes or am I missing something here ?

----------


## DominoK

Is the Christmas content going away in the next update? (today?)

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Is the Christmas content going away in the next update? (today?)


I would think an update releases today because the team may take off tomorrow.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> OK I have a question. So I was doing some survival missions with Agent Coulson(Go Phil!) and after the mission my scores were always lower than they showed during the mission.
> Sometimes significantly lower. What gives ? Is this something to do with summoning heroes or am I missing something here ?


The summoned heroes scores are subtracted from the overall score BUT should only affect your adamantium score if you lose the 3X multiplier.




> Is the Christmas content going away in the next update? (today?)


I would imagine so, it did last year.




> I would think an update releases today because the team may take off tomorrow.


Gaz didn't take off last year on New Year's Eve/Day.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Gaz didn't take off last year on New Year's Eve/Day.


Well I don't know then.

----------


## CenturianSpy

CBR just did their list of the best 100 comicbooks of 2014. Here's #1:



I hope Gaz pays attention and we get Kamala Khan in the game ASAP.

My theme for Kamala would be: Kamala as Ms. Marvel, Carol Danvers in her Captain Marvel uniform, Jean Grey (or Rachel Summers) as Marvel Girl, and Robert Grayson or Noh-Varr as Marvel Boy, Adam Brashear as the Blue Marvel, and Daniel Lyons as the Black Marvel.

----------


## Maven

While Gaz is hopefully listening, I'd LOVE to see, even if eventually, Brother/Doctor Voodoo in the game now that he and his brother have been resurrected.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> While Gaz is hopefully listening, I'd LOVE to see, even if eventually, Brother/Doctor Voodoo in the game now that he and his brother have been resurrected.


The game needs more (ex)Sorcerer Supremes! I'd like to see Jericho in a Unity Division theme with Sunfire, the new Sam Cap, a Commander Rogers Repaint, and a Kang mission. *BUT* I really want a Howling Commando theme with Jericho, the Living Mummy, Zombie, and Hellstorm.

----------


## DasFeuer

Happy New Year to everyone!! 
Its 50 minutes of new year for us, we already met it, sated, scared a bit and laughed, so I wish the same with all emotions, excluding fear!

----------


## Carmaicol

As the newsletter says, Annihilus will be available Jan 1st.

Read it HERE.

----------


## millsfan

> As the newsletter says, Annihilus will be available Jan 1st.
> 
> Read it HERE.



Why do I never get these emails now

----------


## Maven

> As the newsletter says, Annihilus will be available Jan 1st.




BTW, Happy New Year everyone!  :Smile:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Why do I never get these emails now


Gaz changed email servers 3 weeks ago. Some players have had to unsubscribe/resubscribe on the Join SHIELD>Account Management pathway.

----------


## Ace

Happy New Year to everyone!

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## millsfan

> Gaz changed email servers 3 weeks ago. Some players have had to unsubscribe/resubscribe on the Join SHIELD>Account Management pathway.


Why did nobody tell me lol

----------


## Charles LePage

Happy New Year!

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Happy New Year!


Happy New Year to you too. We can finally say Age of Ultron and all those other movies come out this year!

----------


## DominoK

I vote for next year, we get original-looking Iceman as a Christmas-theme character.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

RCL and I just got our Annihiluses? Annihili?

And the New Year Day sale is on! Got Electro.

Edit: I just played Anni in his own Mayhem Mission. Boss Anni kept his tenor voice, while playable Anni has a bass voice. I kept on mimicking him; when he used freeze I would use freeze, and when he summoned his annihilation wave so did I. Pretty powerful attack combo at level 4.

----------


## DominoK

I wonder why Annihilus wasn't a craftable hero like Destroyer?! It would make sense to craft a portal from Negative Zone to get him.

I hate when Gaz makes all the cool characters so easy to get.  :Frown: 

Where's the challenge!??

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I wonder why Annihilus wasn't a craftable hero like Destroyer?! It would make sense to craft a portal from Negative Zone to get him.


There's always *spoilers:*
Blastaar, whom I hope they will add.
*end of spoilers*.

----------


## Carmaicol

> I wonder why Annihilus wasn't a craftable hero like Destroyer?! It would make sense to craft a portal from Negative Zone to get him.
> 
> I hate when Gaz makes all the cool characters so easy to get. 
> 
> Where's the challenge!??


Easy to get? He's Agents Only.

----------


## DominoK

> Easy to get? He's Agents Only.


True enough, but I more meant Mystery Box, Achievements or Crafting.

It's still just a click of a button to get him.

We have 174 characters now with Annihilus. It's amazing that only 1 is craftable, only 1 is obtained through the achievement system, and there are only 12 mystery box heroes.

I just think that Gaz should up the difficulty a bit and make heroes a little more difficult to get.

Instead of titles, which we have more of than heroes, maybe they should award a few heroes for difficult achievements like getting to 20,000 points and so on.

Especially since the big update, heroes are a lot more easy to obtain now.

Just a thought.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> We have 174 characters now with Annihilus. It's amazing that only 1 is craftable, only 1 is obtained through the achievement system, and there are only 12 mystery box heroes


Well expect the non-agents to whine and gripe and beg for agent codes on FB when they learn Anni is agent-only.

----------


## Carmaicol

> True enough, but I more meant Mystery Box, Achievements or Crafting.
> 
> It's still just a click of a button to get him.
> 
> We have 174 characters now with Annihilus. It's amazing that only 1 is craftable, only 1 is obtained through the achievement system, and there are only 12 mystery box heroes.
> 
> I just think that Gaz should up the difficulty a bit and make heroes a little more difficult to get.
> 
> Instead of titles, which we have more of than heroes, maybe they should award a few heroes for difficult achievements like getting to 20,000 points and so on.
> ...


If he was craftable, most of us who have played frecuently since the big update have enough crafts to get him instantly OR you can buy the missing crafts at the store. Boxes are meaningless now as well, you could buy 100 easily as an agent to get him (in a worst case scenario), as a free player it would take you, what? A week, tops? Heroes are easier now.

I don't know How Gaz could make money by making a hero obtainable by Achievements.

I find it amazing that we already have 174 characters and Spy had lists and lists of new and characters to look forward. That's what's keep me in the game, not the exclusivity. Well, that and double-jumping around in any of the cities, that's the best stress-relieving therapy for me.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

Happy New Year, Everyone!

I discovered this thread a while ago, and I think I've seen a few of you guys in game, but not lately. I hope I'm not too late to join in.

My SHSO Squad Name is Ghost Wraith.(Squad Level: 2391)

I have to say: Thank you very much Centurian Spy. I see that you edit the wiki and provide exclusive Codebreaker Reports in your Most Wanted thread, which is really nice of you.  :Smile:

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Welcome to the community Ghost Wraith!!  :Wink: 
And Happy New Year Squadies!!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Happy New Year!


Happy New Year to you Charles!




> Happy New Year to you too. We can finally say Age of Ultron and all those other movies come out this year!


Happy New Year, IHF! I'm looking forward to the Ant-Man movie more than the Avengers movie...and I'm looking forward to the new Star Wars flic, too. It's going to be a big year for Disney.




> I vote for next year, we get original-looking Iceman as a Christmas-theme character.


I've said it many times...Iceman with hair is stupid! *spoilers:*
Gaz does have "Classic" Iceman in the game files, but he has been long since abandoned
*end of spoilers*




> I wonder why Annihilus wasn't a craftable hero like Destroyer?! It would make sense to craft a portal from Negative Zone to get him.


I hope we get more craftable content in 2015, including a hero. I think that the best new crafting items should be the 1000XP & 5000XP Potions.




> Happy New Year, Everyone!
> 
> I discovered this thread a while ago, and I think I've seen a few of you guys in game, but not lately. I hope I'm not too late to join in.
> 
> My SHSO Squad Name is Ghost Wraith.(Squad Level: 2391)
> 
> I have to say: Thank you very much Centurian Spy. I see that you edit the wiki and provide exclusive Codebreaker Reports in your Most Wanted thread, which is really nice of you.


Happy New Year and welcome aboard to you, Ghost Wraith! The CBR Codebreaker Reports and our wiki are Team efforts and a labor of love.




> And Happy New Year Squadies!!


Happy New Year, Iridescent Gardener!

To all my other CBR friends:

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Happy New Year Squaddies!

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Welcome to the community Ghost Wraith!! 
> And Happy New Year Squadies!!





> Happy New Year and welcome aboard to you, Ghost Wraith! The CBR Codebreaker Reports and our wiki are Team efforts and a labor of love.


Thank you!

----------


## PhantCowboy

Happy New Year Guys
Havent been able to get on since the 19th though still dont have internet at my new house and was supposed to get it on the 21st  :Frown: 
So my fractal grinding has been postponed for now.

----------


## TheGalaxyLeader

Happy new year!
On another note, I'm having some trouble deciding who to buy, either Iron Fist or Classic Ghost Rider. I know they are lackluster and was wondering if they are even worth getting.

----------


## millsfan

> Happy new year!
> On another note, I'm having some trouble deciding who to buy, either Iron Fist or Classic Ghost Rider. I know they are lackluster and was wondering if they are even worth getting.


They're both awesome how are they lackluster? Classic GhostRider is awesome because his combos are faster than the normal ghost rider.  Iron Fist is unique with tons of kicks and mighty attacks.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Happy new year!
> On another note, I'm having some trouble deciding who to buy, either Iron Fist or Classic Ghost Rider. I know they are lackluster and was wondering if they are even worth getting.


I prefer Iron Fist he has healing and has a more powerful hero up. I'm kind of biased against Classic Ghost Rider because I had to level him up to 20(which sucked). So my suggestion is Iron Fist.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Where have sylvestro been, I haven't seen him in months.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Where have sylvestro been, I haven't seen him in months.


I was wondering the same thing I havent seen him or Pyrebomb on here or in game in over a month.

----------


## Ace

> Happy new year!
> On another note, I'm having some trouble deciding who to buy, either Iron Fist or Classic Ghost Rider. I know they are lackluster and was wondering if they are even worth getting.


Happy New Year man, and pertaining to the Iron Fist and Classic Ghost Rider predicament, you already know who I'll recommend :P.

Also I haven't seen sylvestro in months as well.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I was wondering the same thing I havent seen him or Pyrebomb on here or in game in over a month.


Pyrebomb! I haven't seen her in awhile either.

----------


## TheGalaxyLeader

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I decided I to get Iron Fist.
IronFist.jpg

----------


## Ace

> Thanks for the suggestions guys. I decided I to get Iron Fist.
> IronFist.jpg


Nice! Pretty cool screenshot too  :Smile: .

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Thanks for the suggestions guys. I decided I to get Iron Fist.


Good choice. He is more unique than Classic Ghost Rider, and he also has a useful team health boost.

By the way, since I know that some of you guys are also wiki editors, and you probably already know this, but I'd like to point out that some heroes have been retired lately, so I think they should be moved under Retired category on the Wiki, as they aren't available in the shop anymore.

These heroes:
-Classic Daredevil
-Psylocke
-Captain America
-Cyclops
-Falcon
-Ultimate Thor
-Squirrel Girl
-Wonder Man
-Bucky Cap
-Goliath
-Frankenstein
-Dracula

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> I was wondering the same thing I havent seen him or Pyrebomb on here or in game in over a month.


and Miss Fantastic

----------


## millsfan

What do you guys think of Annihilus?  I don't know if I'm just "use to" older voices but, every time they change someones voice I usually prefer the original.  I'm curious why they choice to not replicate the style of previous voices.  I mean annihilus's description even states he is an alien, and like super skrull, they give him this deep non aline like voice.  Green Goblin, Super Skurll, and Annihilus' old voice were better in my opinion.  I know they can't always get  the same actor, but they can get someone else to do it the same way.

----------


## Maven

> What do you guys think of Annihilus?  I don't know if I'm just "used to" older voices but, every time they change someones voice I usually prefer the original.  I'm curious why they choice to not replicate the style of previous voices.  I mean annihilus's description even states he is an alien, and like super skrull, they give him this deep non aline like voice.  Green Goblin, Super Skurll, and Annihilus' old voice were better in my opinion.  I know they can't always get  the same actor, but they can get someone else to do it the same way.


I actually haven't gotten Annihilus yet (focusing on the last two sale heroes I don't have, and then will get Anni...just got Iron Fist and am now gunning for Classic Ghost Rider), but I do indeed dislike that they yet again changed his voice as they have for most other playable villains who were already mission bosses. Anni's initial voice was/is PERFECT for him to a tee IMO, and is thankfully still heard in his mission as of today. Will be a royal shame if it goes with the next update...although if Doc Ock can still partially have his old voice via his "Get away from me!!" in his boss fights, maybe there's hope for the Cosmic Control Rod wielder to retain at least a little of his original voice in his battle too.

----------


## millsfan

> I actually haven't gotten Annihilus yet (focusing on the last two sale heroes I don't have, and then will get Anni...just got Iron Fist and am now gunning for Classic Ghost Rider), but I do indeed dislike that they yet again changed his voice as they have for most other playable villains who were already mission bosses. Anni's initial voice was/is PERFECT for him to a tee IMO, and is thankfully still heard in his mission as of today. Will be a royal shame if it goes with the next update...although if Doc Ock can still partially have his old voice via his "Get away from me!!" in his boss fights, maybe there's hope for the Cosmic Control Rod wielder to retain at least a little of his original voice in his battle too.


I don't mind dr ock.  Yes, I agree, I like when they keep the old voice in the boss battle

----------


## CenturianSpy

> and Miss Fantastic


She's here...but posts under a new name. I don't know if she wants it public, though...

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Good choice. He is more unique than Classic Ghost Rider, and he also has a useful team health boost.
> 
> By the way, since I know that some of you guys are also wiki editors, and you probably already know this, but I'd like to point out that some heroes have been retired lately, so I think they should be moved under Retired category on the Wiki, as they aren't available in the shop anymore.
> 
> These heroes:
> -Classic Daredevil
> -Psylocke
> -Captain America
> -Cyclops
> ...


RCL updated the list...that dude is quick! Thanks for posting the correction!

----------


## Pyrebomb

Hey, guys. Sorry I haven't been around in a while. Real life has been kinda crazy. It's nice to know I haven't been forgotten! (Haha. I swear I have not been lurking this whole time. I got an e-mail notification that Spy sent me a friend request, so it prompted me to check the thread. Though it would be a lot cooler if saying my name summoned me. Or maybe not. Too much room for abuse!)

I hope everyone has been having an enjoyable holiday season!

And while I'm here. Any useful codes I missed? I missed the Christmas crushbot last year. I probably missed something again. The newsletter never works for me.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Welcome back Pyrebomb!



> And while I'm here. Any useful codes I missed? *I missed the Christmas crushbot last year.* I probably missed something again. The newsletter never works for me.


You're in luck: *STSNACKSWINS* for Christmas Crushbot and 1000 fractals.

----------


## Charles LePage

Finally the Chuck has come home to



an achievement score over 18,000.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> She's here...but posts under a new name. I don't know if she wants it public, though...


Can I guess?

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Welcome back Pyrebomb!
> 
> You're in luck: *STSNACKSWINS* for Christmas Crushbot and 1000 fractals.


Thanks, Ray!

----------


## cpinheir

Hyperachiever, finally!  I don't even want to think about 50,000 ach points....time for a break.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Hey, guys. Sorry I haven't been around in a while. Real life has been kinda crazy. It's nice to know I haven't been forgotten! (Haha. I swear I have not been lurking this whole time. I got an e-mail notification that Spy sent me a friend request, so it prompted me to check the thread. Though it would be a lot cooler if saying my name summoned me. Or maybe not. Too much room for abuse!)
> 
> I hope everyone has been having an enjoyable holiday season!
> 
> And while I'm here. Any useful codes I missed? I missed the Christmas crushbot last year. I probably missed something again. The newsletter never works for me.


I was told they changed the newsletter emailed server. Doing that resulted a reset in emails. So subscribe again and you get it! (Well Hopefully)

----------


## Guardian2002

Is the Annihilus super jump working for you guys? because when i hold the spacebar it does the normal jump.

----------


## DominoK

> Is the Annihilus super jump working for you guys? because when i hold the spacebar it does the normal jump.


Same here. Clearly not the same height as other superjump characters.

----------


## bpkhant2008

Is Wasp really 216 fractals same as gold? ( Hopefully, it is a typo. ) I already have Wasp so can't really verify it.

Wasp.jpg

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Is Wasp really 216 fractals same as gold? ( Hopefully, it is a typo. ) I already have Wasp so can't really verify it.
> 
> Wasp.jpg


lol yes I bought her right as I saw it.

----------


## Ace

> Is Wasp really 216 fractals same as gold? ( Hopefully, it is a typo. ) I already have Wasp so can't really verify it.
> 
> Wasp.jpg


Yep its accurate, it was the same for Luke Cage and I too was surprised.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Oh you lucky people...
I already had her though.
I wonder how that happened?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Oh you lucky people...
> I already had her though.
> I wonder how that (Luke Cage & Wasp priced at 216 fractals) happened?


I've been thinking on that. Came up with a few explanations:
1. It was intentional.
2. It was an error written down between a producer and programmer.
3. A programmer entered it in wrong, TWICE.
4. There is a line of code that is a 10X multiplier that wasn't used.

Regardless, I think that once Gaz catches it, it will be changed.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> I've been thinking on that. Came up with a few explanations:
> 1. It was intentional.
> 2. It was an error written down between a producer and programmer.
> 3. A programmer entered it in wrong, TWICE.
> 4. There is a line of code that is a 10X multiplier that wasn't used.
> 
> Regardless, I think that once Gaz catches it, it will be changed.


will they take away my wasp?  :Frown:

----------


## derwipok

Just got the achievement for opening 50 mystery boxes without ever getting one of the heroes. Not sure how unusual that is but it feels pretty unlucky.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> will they take away my wasp?


I don't think so, 'cause it isn't your fault.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> I've been thinking on that. Came up with a few explanations:
> 1. It was intentional.
> 2. It was an error written down between a producer and programmer.
> 3. A programmer entered it in wrong, TWICE.
> 4. There is a line of code that is a 10X multiplier that wasn't used.
> 
> Regardless, I think that once Gaz catches it, it will be changed.


Well said. If it was intentional, are they trying to take away "gold" as currency and consolidated into one fractal currency? Or let agents use fractals as if they were gold (it will be quite an incentive to become agents, IMHO).

----------


## bpkhant2008

> Just got the achievement for opening 50 mystery boxes without ever getting one of the heroes. Not sure how unusual that is but it feels pretty unlucky.


Sorry to hear that. Which box hero are you trying to get? Doc Ock, Mr. Fixit and Thanos are harder to get than the others in my experience.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> will they take away my wasp?


No. The US has way too many false advertising laws for them to even think about it.




> Just got the achievement for opening 50 mystery boxes without ever getting one of the heroes. Not sure how unusual that is but it feels pretty unlucky.


That sucks. Is it bad that I'm actually looking forward for the next boxed hero? I just spent 40K in fractals (unsuccessfully) trying to obtain that stupid Mini Dark Silver Surfer Sidekick...


Just updated my ongoing R3 Series with a nod to Bucky Cap...and I completely ignored Bucky...on our "Most Wanted" thread.

----------


## derwipok

> Sorry to hear that. Which box hero are you trying to get? Doc Ock, Mr. Fixit and Thanos are harder to get than the others in my experience.


I guess about half of that is Rocket Racoon boxes and the other half is a mix of the rest.

----------


## Arnier

> Just got the achievement for opening 50 mystery boxes without ever getting one of the heroes. Not sure how unusual that is but it feels pretty unlucky.


I already tryed about 120 Ock boxes and still don't have Doc Ock. (I stop counting after 100 tries) so I feel pretty unlucky too.

----------


## derwipok

> I already tryed about 120 Ock boxes and still don't have Doc Ock. (I stop counting after 100 tries) so I feel pretty unlucky too.


That's brutal.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Just got the achievement for opening 50 mystery boxes without ever getting one of the heroes. Not sure how unusual that is but it feels pretty unlucky.


My non-agent alt needed 69 boxes before I got any featured hero (Sabretooth) and that was when it had membership.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Happy New Year to everyone!!


Hey, Uber, good to do a mission with you today - finally maxed out Scarlet Witch.  Scarlet is seriously underpowered, but still good fun to play with.  Hope you and everyone else on the forum have been enjoying the holidays.  We've had friends from the UK staying with us this last week, and their 8-year-old daughter has an SHSO account, Irritant Slow Hydra.  So Helmer and she have been playing lots of missions together, and I think you've been helping them quite a bit, Uber.  Hope it hasn't been too frustrating an experience for you, I know that Irritant needs to work on her game play quite a bit!  Anyway, our friends are heading home tomorrow morning so the Cosmic-Midnight partnership should be resumed soon.
.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> I guess about half of that is Rocket Racoon boxes and the other half is a mix of the rest.


I don't know about others but my strategy for getting mystery box hero is choose one guy and open the same box over and over again until you get the boxed hero. Don't change the type, don't let others get in and open the same box meanwhile. That was my thinking, anyway.

----------


## DasFeuer

> Hey, Uber, good to do a mission with you today - finally maxed out Scarlet Witch.  Scarlet is seriously underpowered, but still good fun to play with.  Hope you and everyone else on the forum have been enjoying the holidays.  We've had friends from the UK staying with us this last week, and their 8-year-old daughter has an SHSO account, Irritant Slow Hydra.  So Helmer and she have been playing lots of missions together, and I think you've been helping them quite a bit, Uber.  Hope it hasn't been too frustrating an experience for you, I know that Irritant needs to work on her game play quite a bit!  Anyway, our friends are heading home tomorrow morning so the Cosmic-Midnight partnership should be resumed soon.
> .


Haha YES, I was wondering, how to play with Hydra, cause her playing was just as her squad name. I felt somewhat lost in the game, when I did my heroup making many food around for me to rejuvinate and they were just taking my health away, doing nothing to help me instead or even themselves not killing anything just running around. So my only choice was playing with heroes with healing factor..
I see You like Witch but her first power is a bit confusing - she makes a pigeon and you can't kill that pigeon, you have to wait. It is not so cool feature as hamburger, when there left any more enemies, only one, and suddenly pigeon..
I'm  really missing our powerful crisises with three or four players, I even haven't discovered if it was possible to kill dark world Loki with a group of 3 or 4

----------


## cpinheir

Regarding the BOGO sale last year, I am wondering if they plan on doing another one this year around the same time (March, wasn't it?)
Did the BOGO boxes give agent only heroes to non-agents if it was the only hero(s) left that you didn't own? Also, I'm wondering if buying a bundle (such as Midas) would grant you a BOGO box. As I already own all of the heroes (aside from Midas, AU Ultron and Annihilus) I think I will try to refrain from buying newly released heroes for a while, so that I will be able to take advantage of the BOGO boxes when/if they come around again.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Regarding the BOGO sale last year, I am wondering if they plan on doing another one this year around the same time (March, wasn't it?)
> Did the BOGO boxes give agent only heroes to non-agents if it was the only hero(s) left that you didn't own? Also, I'm wondering if buying a bundle (such as Midas) would grant you a BOGO box. As I already own all of the heroes (aside from Midas, AU Ultron and Annihilus) I think I will try to refrain from buying newly released heroes for a while, so that I will be able to take advantage of the BOGO boxes when/if they come around again.


Last time I opened a BOGO box, well firstly I bought Iron Fist, and the BOGO box gave me EOTE Spidey! I'd love to see if they'd have that promotion again. That and the best weekend to play.

----------


## millsfan

I have an idea on the Cubes since in squad time they said they wanted to expand on them.  

When thinking of ideas, I wanted to think of an idea that would make people want to continually play CRISIS for the cubes.  So here is my idea.  Rare popular characters such as Carnage will sell for large amounts of fractals or gold yet, you can't just go to the shop and buy them.  They will cost high prices such as 20,000,50,000 or even 100,000 fractals (and however much gold that converts to, also some characters will ONLY be for gold as this boosts profit for hero up). There is a VERY RARE chance you can get the pop up to buy the cube characters; you must get cubes to get this opportunity.  Certain characters have certain cubes they hide in, you use the cubes after getting them from Adamantiuming missions.  There is a small chance you will get a pop up to buy these cube characters and if you do get the pop up, you must be prepared to buy this character.  You must make sure you have the money before you go and open/use your cubes as the opportunity to buy the cube character is rare and it may take a lot of cubes to get another chance to buy the character.  If you open a cube and get the pop up to buy the character and don't have the money, its ok, you can get more money and hope for another pop up. This would make people want to play crisis more, and it makes more rare characters in the game.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I have an idea on the Cubes since in squad time they said they wanted to expand on them.  
> 
> When thinking of ideas, I wanted to think of an idea that would make people want to continually play CRISIS for the cubes.  So here is my idea.  Rare popular characters such as Carnage will sell for large amounts of fractals or gold yet, you can't just go to the shop and buy them.  They will cost high prices such as 20,000,50,000 or even 100,000 fractals (and however much gold that converts to, also some characters will ONLY be for gold as this boosts profit for hero up). There is a VERY RARE chance you can get the pop up to buy the cube characters; you must get cubes to get this opportunity.  Certain characters have certain cubes they hide in, you use the cubes after getting them from Adamantiuming missions.  There is a small chance you will get a pop up to buy these cube characters and if you do get the pop up, you must be prepared to buy this character.  You must make sure you have the money before you go and open/use your cubes as the opportunity to buy the cube character is rare and it may take a lot of cubes to get another chance to buy the character.  If you open a cube and get the pop up to buy the character and don't have the money, its ok, you can get more money and hope for another pop up. This would make people want to play crisis more, and it makes more rare characters in the game.


Interesting. I think that it would be nice if you got double the fractals during the cube's life (and Gaz should shorten the life, too- I'm thinking 5 minutes). 

I do like the idea of a cube character, though. It's a take-off on the crafting.

----------


## millsfan

> Interesting. I think that it would be nice if you got double the fractals during the cube's life (and Gaz should shorten the life, too- I'm thinking 5 minutes). 
> 
> I do like the idea of a cube character, though. It's a take-off on the crafting.


Ya it also is a way to make obtainable and at the same time rare characters.

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

> Haha YES, I was wondering, how to play with Hydra, cause her playing was just as her squad name. I felt somewhat lost in the game, when I did my heroup making many food around for me to rejuvinate and they were just taking my health away, doing nothing to help me instead or even themselves not killing anything just running around. So my only choice was playing with heroes with healing factor..
> I see You like Witch but her first power is a bit confusing - she makes a pigeon and you can't kill that pigeon, you have to wait. It is not so cool feature as hamburger, when there left any more enemies, only one, and suddenly pigeon..
> I'm  really missing our powerful crisises with three or four players, I even haven't discovered if it was possible to kill dark world Loki with a group of 3 or 4


Hey if you guys ever need a fourth person I'm down for anything.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Episode 17 of my ongoing R3 series on our "Most Wanted" thread is now posted. If you like Cable it's a good read. If you don't like Cable it's slightly worse.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I see You like Witch but her first power is a bit confusing - she makes a pigeon and you can't kill that pigeon, you have to wait. It is not so cool feature as hamburger, when there left any more enemies, only one, and suddenly pigeon..


Playing with Witch has been fun, but she doesn't do enough damage to be a serious contender for taking on a really tough mission.  She's also not very responsive - I find her attacks lag a little after clicking. She's most useful in mid-difficulty missions in which there are a lot of minions running around that she can either turn into pigeons, cheeeseburgers, or turn against each other.  And you're right, her P1 pigeon attack should be used sparingly, to take the heat off when surrounded by minions.  Used all the time, you just end up waiting for all the pigeons to turn back into bad guys so you can finish them off and move on!  Anyway, she's maxed for me now, so I won't be using her for the forseeable future.  I always level up four heroes at a time, so I'm currently playing (on my onn-agent account) with Lizard, Luke Cage, Mr Fantastic and Quicksilver; although if I think a particular mission needs a specific hero I sometimes pull him/her out of the vault....

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Hey if you guys ever need a fourth person I'm down for anything.


Hi Emperor, I've got space on my agent account friend list so if I see you in the game I'll make sure and send you an invite so you can join in on missions in future.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I have an idea on the Cubes since in squad time they said they wanted to expand on them.


Well, it would be great if SOMETHING was done with the cubes, because at the moment I just cry out in despair whenever I land another 10 cubes at the end of a mission instead of some Vibranium.  I hope it's OK to mention on this thread Spy's idea from his 'Most Wanted' thread, which was that (and please correct me if I've got you wrong, Spy) cubes could be used as a 'special currency' in the game to buy a new suit for your hero (as in a repaint).  I'm no fan of repaints and generally don't buy them when they come out, but I really like the idea of having the option for a new suit for a hero you already own which can be obtained through using something that you have already earned in missions but have no other use for - i.e., cubes (unless you think running round Superhero City with a glowing cube swinging about you constitutes a valid use....).  Having this function for cubes would have the dual effect of making them worth obtaining through playing specific missions AND create heroes that are less common in the game/harder to obtain (the cube-bought repaints).

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

I'm free today cause we got snowed out so I can run some missions if you want.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I'm free today cause we got snowed out so I can run some missions if you want.


We played together in Magneteors, you were X-Force Deadpool, I was Electro with my alt, and someone else was Iron Man Mk II.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> We played together in Magneteors, you were X-Force Deadpool, I was Electro with my alt, and someone else was Iron Man Mk II.


Yeah, you were good in that mission.

----------


## DominoK

Well, I finally completed all the card quests and got check marks in each box, for what it was worth.

Maybe they should create an achievement for that.

Man, it seems like Gaz has given up on every aspect up the game, (card game, HQ, Arcade) and just focuses on releasing heroes, titles and medallions every week or so.  :Frown: 

I rather like those other aspects.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

The game always crash on me right after I finish the crisis versions of Skull and Void, Symbi-Oh-No, Send in the Clone-Bots and Seeking Sneaky Mystique, all the other missions run fine, but these four missions crash every time, not really a big problem, cause I get all the rewards, but is kind annoying. 

This happens to everyone? Or it's just with me?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Well, it would be great if SOMETHING was done with the cubes, because at the moment I just cry out in despair whenever I land another 10 cubes at the end of a mission instead of some Vibranium.  I hope it's OK to mention on this thread Spy's idea from his 'Most Wanted' thread, which was that (and please correct me if I've got you wrong, Spy) cubes could be used as a 'special currency' in the game to buy a new suit for your hero (as in a repaint).  I'm no fan of repaints and generally don't buy them when they come out, but I really like the idea of having the option for a new suit for a hero you already own which can be obtained through using something that you have already earned in missions but have no other use for - i.e., cubes (unless you think running round Superhero City with a glowing cube swinging about you constitutes a valid use....).  Having this function for cubes would have the dual effect of making them worth obtaining through playing specific missions AND create heroes that are less common in the game/harder to obtain (the cube-bought repaints).


The only thing we keep in our "Most Wanted" thread is spoilers for upcoming content. General game discussion is fine and dandy! In fact, it should be lauded! I don't know if I was the first to support the "cubes for Repaints" bandwagon (sounds like something that would fall from my fingertips). I know Raven, millsfan, and Ravin' Ray all have posted ideas on the cubes as well. My take was the cubes could be used to build closets for heroes that could be created for HQs allowing for Repaints or just using cubes as as currency to buy Repaints.

I'm a HUGE fan of Repaints if they are used correctly. I think that every theme should have one. What leads me to this is, Repaints free up valuable development time while still creating a collectible character that will bring Gaz money. So, Repaints equal more content and therefore more original content. I think if Gaz was open and honest with a Repaints' descriptions AND they were consistent with giving us Repaints it would create better value propositions for both the game producers and players. I think what gives Repaints a bad name is that the term is used to describe ALL variants of a hero. For example: Mr. Fix It is *NOT* a repaint of Hulk, but there are still those who still said "We got _another_ Hulk." (May be a bad example since this particular character was in a box).

SHSO has VERY few repaints in the game...and I think that is a problem.

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

> The game always crash on me right after I finish the crisis versions of Skull and Void, Symbi-Oh-No, Send in the Clone-Bots and Seeking Sneaky Mystique, all the other missions run fine, but these four missions crash every time, not really a big problem, cause I get all the rewards, but is kind annoying. 
> 
> This happens to everyone? Or it's just with me?


I just played some of those mission, I didn't get any crashes.

----------


## CenturianSpy

This just happened:

<Scene: I'm playing SHSO on one PC with the audio settings turned off besides the voices (because I'm updating the wiki) and working on another. Running Abomination Obliteration with X-Force Wolvie. The phone rings, Caller ID shows it is my mom. I put her on speaker phone.>

Spy: "Hey ma, how are you?"
Mom: "I'm fine. I'm just going through some of your father's old stuff and wanted to know if you want some of his watches."
Spy: "No, thanks. Give them to my nephews."

<just used X-Force's HU and Cyclops, Storm, and Iceman all die>

Cyclops: <grunt>
Storm: <grunt/moan>
Iceman: <grunt>

Mom: "Ugh. Call me back after your porn."

<Click>

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> This just happened:
> 
> <Scene: I'm playing SHSO on one PC with the audio settings turned off besides the voices (because I'm updating the wiki) and working on another. Running Abomination Obliteration with X-Force Wolvie. The phone rings, Caller ID shows it is my mom. I put her on speaker phone.>
> 
> Spy: "Hey ma, how are you?"
> Mom: "I'm fine. I'm just going through some of your father's old stuff and wanted to know if you want some of his watches."
> Spy: "No, thanks. Give them to my nephews."
> 
> <just used X-Force's HU and Cyclops, Storm, and Iceman all die>
> ...


That's why I play on mute. :Wink:

----------


## Ace

> This just happened:
> 
> <Scene: I'm playing SHSO on one PC with the audio settings turned off besides the voices (because I'm updating the wiki) and working on another. Running Abomination Obliteration with X-Force Wolvie. The phone rings, Caller ID shows it is my mom. I put her on speaker phone.>
> 
> Spy: "Hey ma, how are you?"
> Mom: "I'm fine. I'm just going through some of your father's old stuff and wanted to know if you want some of his watches."
> Spy: "No, thanks. Give them to my nephews."
> 
> <just used X-Force's HU and Cyclops, Storm, and Iceman all die>
> ...


Lolz, wow.....just wow.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> This just happened:
> 
> <Scene: I'm playing SHSO on one PC with the audio settings turned off besides the voices (because I'm updating the wiki) and working on another. Running Abomination Obliteration with X-Force Wolvie. The phone rings, Caller ID shows it is my mom. I put her on speaker phone.>
> 
> Spy: "Hey ma, how are you?"
> Mom: "I'm fine. I'm just going through some of your father's old stuff and wanted to know if you want some of his watches."
> Spy: "No, thanks. Give them to my nephews."
> 
> <just used X-Force's HU and Cyclops, Storm, and Iceman all die>
> ...


Don't ever tell me something like that ever again. :{

----------


## Raven

> This just happened:
> 
> <Scene: I'm playing SHSO on one PC with the audio settings turned off besides the voices (because I'm updating the wiki) and working on another. Running Abomination Obliteration with X-Force Wolvie. The phone rings, Caller ID shows it is my mom. I put her on speaker phone.>
> 
> Spy: "Hey ma, how are you?"
> Mom: "I'm fine. I'm just going through some of your father's old stuff and wanted to know if you want some of his watches."
> Spy: "No, thanks. Give them to my nephews."
> 
> <just used X-Force's HU and Cyclops, Storm, and Iceman all die>
> ...


Priceless!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> This just happened:
> 
> <Scene: I'm playing SHSO on one PC with the audio settings turned off besides the voices (because I'm updating the wiki) and working on another. Running Abomination Obliteration with X-Force Wolvie. The phone rings, Caller ID shows it is my mom. I put her on speaker phone.>
> 
> Spy: "Hey ma, how are you?"
> Mom: "I'm fine. I'm just going through some of your father's old stuff and wanted to know if you want some of his watches."
> Spy: "No, thanks. Give them to my nephews."
> 
> <just used X-Force's HU and Cyclops, Storm, and Iceman all die>
> ...


I was just thinking the other day that some of the grunts the heroes give out are a little...orgasmic.  The one that caught my attention might have been Scarlet Witch at the end of her attack chain as she drops the vase, she really forces that vase out!  But I also recall when playing Mystique that she made rather 'enthusiastic' grunts as she jumps and rolls.  What kind of directions did Gaz give the voice actors?! 

Maybe we need a 'Top Ten' grunts?

----------


## cpinheir

> I was just thinking the other day that some of the grunts the heroes give out are a little...orgasmic.  The one that caught my attention might have been Scarlet Witch at the end of her attack chain as she drops the vase, she really forces that vase out!  But I also recall when playing Mystique that she made rather 'enthusiastic' grunts as she jumps and rolls.  What kind of directions did Gaz give the voice actors?! 
> 
> Maybe we need a 'Top Ten' grunts?


Personally, I think Impossible Man's 'laugh' is the most orgasmic sounding emote in the game. I cringe every time I hear it.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> This just happened:
> 
> <Scene: I'm playing SHSO on one PC with the audio settings turned off besides the voices (because I'm updating the wiki) and working on another. Running Abomination Obliteration with X-Force Wolvie. The phone rings, Caller ID shows it is my mom. I put her on speaker phone.>
> 
> Spy: "Hey ma, how are you?"
> Mom: "I'm fine. I'm just going through some of your father's old stuff and wanted to know if you want some of his watches."
> Spy: "No, thanks. Give them to my nephews."
> 
> <just used X-Force's HU and Cyclops, Storm, and Iceman all die>
> ...


This is why I always play without sounds unless using my bluetooth headset (which is rare).
But please tell me you explained your mother what really happened.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Maybe we need a 'Top Ten' grunts?


As a maker of lists *HECK NO!*




> But please tell me you explained your mother what really happened.


Of course. She said "You're a non-married, almost-forty-year old man. I'd rather it have been porn."

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Haha! I'm laughing really hard about Centurian's story! Even more of his mother's final phrase!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Haha! I'm laughing really hard about Centurian's story! Even more of his mother's final phrase!


Me too. This is the funniest thing I've read all week!

And it looks like they fixed the fractal price of the featured hero for this week. Wasp now costs 2400, not 240.

By the way, when I was playing with Emma Frost recently, she was in her diamond form and I set down on the golden throne(Asgard). Then, I noticed that she didn't turn gold, so I went in and out of her diamond form a couple of times and then this happened. Weird thing, she started changing textures like a chameleon. 
EmmaFrost.jpg
This also works with Sue's invisibility chamber.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Me too. This is the funniest thing I've read all week!
> 
> And it looks like they fixed the fractal price of the featured hero for this week. Wasp now costs 2400, not 240.
> 
> By the way, when I was playing with Emma Frost recently, she was in her diamond form and I set down on the golden throne(Asgard). Then, I noticed that she didn't turn gold, so I went in and out of her diamond form a couple of times and then this happened. Weird thing, she started changing textures like a chameleon. 
> EmmaFrost.jpg
> This also works with Sue's invisibility chamber.


This is an old bug. Used to happen with Fire Star. In one of her emotes, she turns her body into fire and you can stop in time to stay that way. If you're lucky it can stay that way and start picking up textures. This is the first time I've seen it happen to anyone else.

Some of them I can recognize, some I can't...

----------


## bpkhant2008

Is the game offline? I got Unity's content fatal error and crashed on both Chrome and FireFox.

Edited: Looks like it is back up again. Not sure what happend

----------


## Ace

> Is the game offline? I got Unity's content fatal error and crashed on both Chrome and FireFox.


Nope, I'm online.

----------


## DasFeuer

> Hey if you guys ever need a fourth person I'm down for anything.


oh yes, please, tell me, when you are usually online so I can add you. That would be the best party I've ever had in fourth

----------


## CenturianSpy

Odd there has been no update...

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Odd there has been no update...


Yeah I was hoping for something new.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Here's what Gaz has posted so far:

----------


## Charles LePage

> Here's what Gaz has posted so far:


Imgur files are blocked here at work, can you describe what you are seeing.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Imgur files are blocked here at work, can you describe what you are seeing.


They're bringing Feedback Friday on their YouTube channel.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Imgur files are blocked here at work, can you describe what you are seeing.


The Horror!

Attachment 15529

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

I wonder if this Iron Man means Robert Downey Jr.  :EEK!:

----------


## PhantCowboy

Kinda bummed, was hoping we would get *spoilers:*
Onslaught
*end of spoilers*.
I guess next week

----------


## Charles LePage

I don't want an update.  An update means Christmas goes away, and I don't want Christmas to go away.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Odd there has been no update...





> Kinda bummed, was hoping we would get *spoilers:*
> Onslaught
> *end of spoilers*.
> I guess next week


With the question for this week's Trivia Tuesday, it should be *spoilers:*
Juggernaut
*end of spoilers* soon, whenever the update will be.

----------


## DominoK

> With the question for this week's Trivia Tuesday, it should be *spoilers:*
> Juggernaut
> *end of spoilers* soon, whenever the update will be.


With a character as popular and cool as that, he should definitely be a mystery box. We haven't had one in a long while.

Hopefully, Friday will be update day!!

----------


## PhantCowboy

Yeah I would love for him to be boxed, gives me an excuse to buy more boxes

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Yeah I would love for him to be boxed, gives me an excuse to buy more boxes


Ah, I remember the old, pre-Big Update days, when this thread (and its predecesssors) would be filled with hate and despair, all because of the mystery boxes!  There were some people who got really, really worked up about what an unfair drain of players' gold the boxes were.  Now, with the boxes being available for just a handful of fractals, we have people longing for the next boxed hero!  I was always OK with boxes, because I was sometimes more interested in getting great unreleased or rare cards than the hero from the box, so there was a decent chance that I'd get something I wanted.  Now, with boxes being so easy to buy, I actually have to hold myself back from from buying them all the time - I get a bit annoyed when I get card quest reward cards from the boxes if I haven't completed that card quest, I want to earn my quest reward cards the hard way, so I'm trying to complete the quests before I go an an all-time binge of buying boxes.  But I agree with Phantasmal and others, it'd be good to have a new boxed hero.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

We've got a new weekend event, or rather three:

----------


## millsfan

> We've got a new weekend event, or rather three:


This is cool.  
Anyone else like when hero up would post an update on their facebook around 12 pm EASTERN and say like "Tomorrow morning at 10:30 AM PST/1:30 PM EST there will be a game update. This update is expected to take about 2 hours."  I liked that a lot because I would know each day to check facebook at that time to see if there was an update.  It was always the same message that made me happy. Now, you have to continuously check facebook many times just to see if there is an update that day because they lack communication with us now.  What happened

----------


## PhantCowboy

Had something rather strange happen I renewed my 1 month membership for another month and this morning it charged my Mom's credit card 6 times for the transaction?
I already sent support a ticket.
Has this happened to anyone else before?

----------


## Xapto

> We've got a new weekend event, or rather three:


Kinda dumb question but does it start today?

----------


## PhantCowboy

I think so
EDIT:I was wrong.

----------


## bpkhant2008

> We've got a new weekend event, or rather three:


Kind of dumb question but are those times in EST ? PST ? GMT ?

----------


## PhantCowboy

I would think PST.

----------


## roneers

Ok, so I was gone since christmas (sometimes holidays just get WAY to busy all of a sudden.) What did I miss? Which heroes/villains are new etc. (can't go online for a while, for some reason unity doesn't want to work)

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Ok, so I was gone since christmas (sometimes holidays just get WAY to busy all of a sudden.) What did I miss? Which heroes/villains are new etc. (can't go online for a while, for some reason unity doesn't want to work)


Just Annihilus....there hasn't been a build since 12/18.

----------


## DominoK

Is there an update today?

Or is Gaz doing updates every 2 weeks now?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Is there an update today?
> 
> Or is Gaz doing updates every 2 weeks now?


It's been 23 days since the last update...granted it was the holiday season. I'm hoping for a _real_ theme with this lapse.

I've (we've) not seen/heard of any plans for an update today, nor do we know any changes in Gaz's update schedule.

----------


## cpinheir

> I think so
> EDIT:I was wrong.


I can confirm that the weekend event IS now active. I just played Super-sized and Magnetized and got the normal 450xp + over 500 bonus xp points. I have no idea what the special prize referred to is. Didn't see anything new in my backpack, but then I didn't do an exhaustive search, either.

Here's my random thought for the day: I was thinking it would be great if gaz would grant wolverine-style auto heal to all heroes in squads that have a squad level of 199 or less. Once you've reached squad level 200, the auto-heal goes away. This would make it less painful when teaming up with the less experienced players during the daily missions.

----------


## millsfan

> Is there an update today?
> 
> Or is Gaz doing updates every 2 weeks now?


They must have gotten a lot of time off for the holidays or new years since the updates and communications have lacked.  Everyone deserves a break, I just dont think they know how happy we are when we get awesome content so we just want them to make more 24/7 lol. 

It would be cool if when they are behind, they can throw together like 1 exclusive sidekick such as baby groot and say,  It's a rare chance to get this sidekick, go play all the missions and figure out which one gives you the sidekick! 

We may not have had a new hero or mission that update yet, how cool would it be for that week to go play through the missions and communicate with each other to figure out how to get these rare prizes.  I just think it would change things up and create more fun.   I wish they would take note of the ideas we talk about here.

----------


## Duke Marmoset Sparrow

Its a heroic box. but you will get it later. There are 3 weekends

what happens if i only miss  iron man midas and open a heroic box?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> I can confirm that the weekend event IS now active. I just played Super-sized and Magnetized and got the normal 450xp + over 500 bonus xp points. I have no idea what the special prize referred to is. Didn't see anything new in my backpack, but then I didn't do an exhaustive search, either.
> 
> Here's my random thought for the day: I was thinking it would be great if gaz would grant wolverine-style auto heal to all heroes in squads that have a squad level of 199 or less. Once you've reached squad level 200, the auto-heal goes away. This would make it less painful when teaming up with the less experienced players during the daily missions.


This is an interesting idea, but I doubt Gazillion would reward players for being inexperienced, then get punished for playing more and upgrading characters. Missions would also suddenly become much harder for anyone used to auto-healing.

----------


## Spider-Prime

Does anyone know if you use the heroic box and you have all the heroes, do you get Iron man Midas? I would hate to waste it if I have everything it can give me.




> Had something rather strange happen I renewed my 1 month membership for another month and this morning it charged my Mom's credit card 6 times for the transaction?
> I already sent support a ticket.
> Has this happened to anyone else before?


fast way to check if you have 6 months placed on your account is check when your membership expires. If it isn't a month from now it could be charged that many times. Or the charges are in error and they didn't charge you 6 times but 1, but it looks like it, just add up the statement and see if an extra 49.90 is on there.

----------


## millsfan

> Does anyone know if you use the heroic box and you have all the heroes, do you get Iron man Midas?


IDk but honestly, if you have been that devoted to hero up, they should let you get him  :Smile:

----------


## Spider-Prime

> IDk but honestly, if you have been that devoted to hero up, they should let you get him


That's the way I look at it too lol

----------


## Raven

> I can confirm that the weekend event IS now active. I just played Super-sized and Magnetized and got the normal 450xp + over 500 bonus xp points. I have no idea what the special prize referred to is. Didn't see anything new in my backpack, but then I didn't do an exhaustive search, either.
> 
> Here's my random thought for the day: I was thinking it would be great if gaz would grant wolverine-style auto heal to all heroes in squads that have a squad level of 199 or less. Once you've reached squad level 200, the auto-heal goes away. This would make it less painful when teaming up with the less experienced players during the daily missions.


They should just classify missions by difficulty and make them accessible only at certain squad and/or hero levels.

----------


## millsfan

Anyone feel like this week is meant to hype us for something big?  I feel like they did this to work on stuff for a while then have a good update next week

Feedback Friday :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkUm...ure=youtu.be&a

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Does anyone know if you use the heroic box and you have all the heroes, do you get Iron man Midas? I would hate to waste it if I have everything it can give me.
> 
> 
> 
> fast way to check if you have 6 months placed on your account is check when your membership expires. If it isn't a month from now it could be charged that many times. Or the charges are in error and they didn't charge you 6 times but 1, but it looks like it, just add up the statement and see if an extra 49.90 is on there.


Nope It says Im a Retired Shield Agent.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Anyone feel like this week is meant to hype us for something big?  I feel like they did this to work on stuff for a while then have a good update next week
> 
> Feedback Friday :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkUm...ure=youtu.be&a


Was that the Wiki in the background in 2:11?

----------


## millsfan

> Was that the Wiki in the background in 2:11?


Ya I noticed that also.  The wiki is great

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Ya I noticed that also.  The wiki is great


He is on the fan art page. Hmmmm.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Also sorry for double post but 3:13 juggy  :Smile:

----------


## Megatron

I don't quite get the event.  Yesterday, I logged in and played Super Sized and Magentized during the correct time slot but don't see a mystery box anywhere.

----------


## CenturianSpy

For those whose work block Imgur: Neswletter Link

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I don't quite get the event.  Yesterday, I logged in and played Super Sized and Magentized during the correct time slot but don't see a mystery box anywhere.


It says you need to complete an event in each of the NEXT THREE EVENTS. This is the FIRST of three.

----------


## cpinheir

> I don't quite get the event.  Yesterday, I logged in and played Super Sized and Magentized during the correct time slot but don't see a mystery box anywhere.


Yes, I had this question too...then someone else posted that there will actually be 3 weekend events, and you have to satisfy the conditions for all 3 weekend events before getting the box.

What I am unclear about, is that for a single weekend event, do we have to play a mission once for all 6 time slots, or only 3 missions in either time slot for each mission. SHSO is mainly a kids game, but I find it hard to believe many parents would allow their kids to get up in the middle of the night to play the game so they can earn their heroic box.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Yes, I had this question too...then someone else posted that there will actually be 3 weekend events, and you have to satisfy the conditions for all 3 weekend events before getting the box.
> 
> What I am unclear about, is that for a single weekend event, do we have to play a mission once for all 6 time slots, or only 3 missions in either time slot for each mission. SHSO is mainly a kids game, but I find it hard to believe many parents would allow their kids to get up in the middle of the night to play the game so they can earn their heroic box.


You only have to play ONE mission from any of the time slots. Then, next event you play another mission from ANY time slot. Then, the next event you play any mission mission during the correct time slot. AND then you get a Heroic Box.

----------


## cpinheir

Ok, that sounds reasonable enough...thanks for the clarification, Spy!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> He is on the fan art page. Hmmmm.


Your eyes must be incredible. How do you know it's not the "Heroes" page?

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Even though there's not been much content added recently, I like that Gaz is providing us with enjoyable distractions: the Magneto missions competition this weekend/next three weekends, the Q&A video.  I kind of get it that they are probably working as hard as they can to bring us really new stuff, and so I'm happy to pootle about in SHSO for a while until we get whatever new theme or hero or villain they are working on.  Compared to this time last year, the level of communication between Gaz and the people who play the game (us) is much greater - we know who these Gaz people are, we know what they look like, we know Snacks needs a shave!  It's pretty obvious they love the game as much as we do.  

And following on from the Q & A: let's hope they think about Vulture and Scorpion really seriously - they would be great additions to the game.  As would Kraven the Hunter and the Rhino, for that matter.

----------


## Ace

I'm now at 3000; slowly making my way up the levels ^_^.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

> Even though there's not been much content added recently, I like that Gaz is providing us with enjoyable distractions: the Magneto missions competition this weekend/next three weekends, the Q&A video.  I kind of get it that they are probably working as hard as they can to bring us really new stuff, and so I'm happy to pootle about in SHSO for a while until we get whatever new theme or hero or villain they are working on.  Compared to this time last year, the level of communication between Gaz and the people who play the game (us) is much greater - we know who these Gaz people are, we know what they look like, we know Snacks needs a shave!  It's pretty obvious they love the game as much as we do.  
> 
> And following on from the Q & A: let's hope they think about Vulture and Scorpion really seriously - they would be great additions to the game.  As would Kraven the Hunter and the Rhino, for that matter.


I'm just happy that we're starting off the year with new characters instead of repaints. The last quarter of the year was kind of boring as far as character selection went for my personal taste. Things only started to get interesting once more once we got Drax and Annihilus and with Juggernaut coming soon, things only look bright and positive right now. 

I do hope that they try to give us as many unique characters before Avengers 2 comes out when we're likely to get movie versions of Scarlet Witch, Quicksilver, Ultron and Vision.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

The Doomsday mayhem mission still needs to get fixed, I died twice when doing it. Wolverine keptknocking me down, Jean Grey kept making me dance and Hulk wouldn't stop stunning me.

----------


## Charles LePage

> You only have to play ONE mission from any of the time slots. Then, next event you play another mission from ANY time slot. Then, the next event you play any mission mission during the correct time slot. AND then you get a Heroic Box.


And do you know when the Heroic Box arrives?  I ask because today I've played each of the three missions during their respective time slots, and no Heroic Box appeared.

----------


## the_key_24

> And do you know when the Heroic Box arrives?  I ask because today I've played each of the three missions during their respective time slots, and no Heroic Box appeared.





> It says you need to complete an event in each of the NEXT THREE EVENTS. This is the FIRST of three.


I believe that is correct.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Your eyes must be incredible. How do you know it's not the "Heroes" page?


I have been told that many of times actually.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I believe that is correct.


I see where we are getting confused; the complete blog post explicitely mentions "complete at least one featured mission in that time slot during each of these next three “Time is Right” weekends to receive a totally awesome Heroic Box which grants you a FREE Hero," whereas the header at heroup.com just says "squaddies who play any of these missions during the event will win a prize."

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I see where we are getting confused; the complete blog post explicitely mentions "complete at least one featured mission in that time slot during each of these next three Time is Right weekends to receive a totally awesome Heroic Box which grants you a FREE Hero," whereas the header at heroup.com just says "squaddies who play any of these missions during the event will win a prize."


The EVENT lasts THREE weekends (or whatever timespan Gaz is using...could be back-to-back days, too). You need to do one specified mission in each one of the specified timespans. It is poorly worded, though.

Edit: I think we're in agreement. Gaz's Engrish is confuddling us all.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> He is on the fan art page. Hmmmm.


By comparing the video to the actual page, it looks like the bosses page.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

I haven't gotten any extra XP yet even though I've completed the missions in the time slots.

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

Just curious, what comes in the box if you already have all the in-store and boxed heroes ? A sidekick or something ?

----------


## Guardian2002

Spy i missed the first event so is there no chance of me getting the heroic box?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I haven't gotten any extra XP yet even though I've completed the missions in the time slots.


I've gotten the bonus XP everytime. Are you sure you're playing the correct mission at the correct time?




> Just curious, what comes in the box if you already have all the in-store and boxed heroes ? A sidekick or something ?


Me too...guess I'll find out...I may hold the box until a new character comes.




> Spy i missed the first event so is there no chance of me getting the heroic box?


The first event is STILL going on..for nine more hours today...and then all day Sunday.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I've gotten the bonus XP everytime. Are you sure you're playing the correct mission at the correct time?
> 
> Me too...guess I'll find out...I may hold the box until a new character comes.
> 
> The first event is STILL going on..for nine more hours today...and then all day Sunday.


I checked the times EST and I didn't get anything.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I checked the times EST and I didn't get anything.


Well, you have 3 hours to play the Regular "Attack of the Iron Men".

Edit: Just ran it. This one works, too. I received more bonus XP than regular XP.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Well, you have 3 hours to play the Regular "Attack of the Iron Men".
> 
> Edit: Just ran it. This one works, too. I received more bonus XP than regular XP.


Ok, which time zone do you live in? Maybe when we're both on we can coordinate so we can run a Magneto mission and we can get the bonus XP. If we do that I'll know what times to play what mission. Btw it'd be fun if we had a full group......maybe?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Ok, which time zone do you live in? Maybe when we're both on we can coordinate so we can run a Magneto mission and we can get the bonus XP. If we do that I'll know what times to play what mission. Btw it'd be fun if we had a full group......maybe?


I'm CST, so it's 30 minutes to midnight. I'll be happy to run one or two now. I'm Gallant Centurion Spy, send me an invite. Mission changes in 150 minutes. (There's an hour down time between missions. I think this is throwing a lot of people off...along with ignorance of timezones and the poorly written Gaz memo).


I know I'm late to the party, but I just won this:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

So Marvel has a poll that lets people vote for the next Spider-Verse hero to be added to Spider-Man Unlimited: Spider-Man India, Spider-Knight, and Steampunk Lady Spider. Should Gaz do something similar for SHSO?

----------


## millsfan

I would really prefer no more spiders for now.  Unless were talking a spiderman that isn't a re done version of one we have.  I like what they've been doing with making new characters

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Normally I wouldn't want anymore Spiders in the game, but I would love to have Silk and Lady Spider added  :Smile: .
They seem good enough to be a new version and not a repaint or anything.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

It can be for any theme, letting the players choose their favorite. Personally I'd like to see a Heralds of Galactus (Stardust, Firelord, Terrax) or Captain Universe hosts (X-23, Invisible Woman, Hulk, Daredevil, Silver Surfer, Gladiator) theme.

Oh, and Silk and Spider-Gwen are both in SMU.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So Marvel has a poll that lets people vote for the next Spider-Verse hero to be added to Spider-Man Unlimited: Spider-Man India, Spider-Knight, and Steampunk Lady Spider. Should Gaz do something similar for SHSO?


I think there should be polls for characters AND themes. The problem is Gaz can not discuss their DNU list, so if they put together a list to vote on AND exclude their DNU list, they are de facto discussing their DNU list. So we're left with three possibilities:

1. First solution to this would be for Gaz to include members of their DNU list on their list of candidates, have a secret ballot -one where us consumers do not get to see the results until they release the winning, non-DNU character. This also probably breaks their license agreement because they used the DNU character's names to promote their game. It also is unethical because it defrauds us consumers/voters because some characters can not be put into the game. So this possibilty is *excluded*.

2. Gaz could run an open poll with ONLY customer write-in candidates. Again, if the poll numbers are visible and the winner does not come to the game it would show the winning character is on the DNU list, which probably breaks their DNU licensing agreement. This possibility is *excluded*.

3. Gaz runs a poll with a dozen or so characters they CAN use. This could have open/visible results or hidden results. This is the only possibility.




> Normally I wouldn't want anymore Spiders in the game, but I would love to have Silk and Lady Spider added .
> They seem good enough to be a new version and not a repaint or anything.


Since Carnage has been confirmed in the 1st Feedback Friday Youtube Episode (therefore this is not spoiling), A Spider(verse?) theme should happen. 




> It can be for any theme, letting the players choose their favorite. Personally I'd like to see a Heralds of Galactus (Stardust, Firelord, Terrax) or Captain Universe hosts (X-23, Invisible Woman, Hulk, Daredevil, Silver Surfer, Gladiator) theme.
> 
> Oh, and Silk and Spider-Gwen are both in SMU.


I would love if we had a theme poll...but, I'd settle if Gaz ran a character poll then made a theme around the winning character. _OR_ Gaz could give us the top three vote-getting characters in a "Fan Appreciation" theme with loading screens based on:

----------


## bpkhant2008

It seems like Wolverine has done some nasty things to SHSO like cutting the wires.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Yeah, that DNU list is a little bit annoying at times. I wonder out of the 8000 characters that Marvel boasts to have, how many of those Gaz actually has access to? I would imagine that if something pops up on Marvel Heroes, that it can also be used for SHSO.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Yeah, that DNU list is a little bit annoying at times. I wonder out of the 8000 characters that Marvel boasts to have, how many of those Gaz actually has access to? I would imagine that if something pops up on Marvel Heroes, that it can also be used for SHSO.


Gazillion has told us that MH and SHSO have different DNU lists. It's not based on the company, but the title. Gaz has also told us that they have rights to all in Earth-91119 (The SHS show) but NOT all in Earth-19119 (the SHS comic).

----------


## DominoK

> Gazillion has told us that MH and SHSO have different DNU lists. It's not based on the company, but the title. Gaz has also told us that they have rights to all in Earth-91119 (The SHS show) but NOT all in Earth-19119 (the SHS comic).


Does that include Bishop and Mr. Sinister?

I sooooo want them as characters!!!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Does that include Bishop and Mr. Sinister?
> 
> I sooooo want them as characters!!!


Bishop has been a thorn in my side for 3 years. He was shown at SDCC '11 & he has lots of coding...but he was also put on the DNU list. I hope he is off, but we have no idea if he is.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Gaz has also told us that they have rights to all in Earth-91119 (The SHS show) but NOT all in Earth-19119 (the SHS comic).


Nuts. I did not know about this.



> Does that include Bishop and Mr. Sinister?


Bishop's avatar was featured with Professor X and others in a Con several seasons ago but we all know plans can change. I do wonder if Gaz has rights to the SHS toys since there's a Mr. Sinister action figure.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Okay, I am running into a problem in missions. 
> First let me start off saying that I do play on a macbook, which has a single track pad with many commands.
> From what I remembered, you right click (like on a normal computer) to use the Power Attacks. On a macbook, right clicking is the same as tapping/clicking with two fingers.
> To Use Hero Up, Select the Hero Up Button. From what I remembered, you could also have used the space bar. Well, that has changed from what I saw. Now, you can use hero up from clicking both buttons at the same time. I believe this is where my problem is coming in.
> 
> I am playing and I reach 5 stars for a hero up, but I only want to use the third or any power up. When I tap with two fingers, it goes for a hero up rather than the power attack. This has never happened to me before. I tried changing commands around but whatever I did, the same thing happened again and again. I have always played tapping two fingers to use a power attack, and now when I have a hero up available, I can only use that and nothing else.
> 
> There are some heroes that have better power attacks than hero ups and I don't want this to be the case. I guess the game is recognizing the tap of two fingers as clicking both buttons. Was I right about the space bar or was I just thinking of something?
> 
> ...


I am still running into this issue.
As a reminder, I am on a Macbook Pro with a trackpad, no mouses.

If I can't find any solutions, should I send in a ticket? This issue is really bothering my game play for missions.
Does anyone else here play on a Macbook or Any Mac with a trackpad?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I am still running into this issue.
> As a reminder, I am on a Macbook Pro with a trackpad, no mouses.
> 
> If I can't find any solutions, should I send in a ticket? This issue is really bothering my game play for missions.
> Does anyone else here play on a Macbook or Any Mac with a trackpad?


I'd send in a ticket, but I'd be prepared to hear "this game is not intended to be played without a mouse".

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Well it used to work completely fine a while ago, then all of a sudden it was changed.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Well it used to work completely fine a while ago, then all of a sudden it was changed.


That is very odd. Gaz support will have you run the gauntlet of basic fixes such as a complete uninstall/reinstall. But, I'd definitely send in a DETAILED ticket (do a uninstall/reinstall before you do).

----------


## MaskedTraveler

If I remember correctly, I think it changed when I had to upgrade my Macbook to the next upgrade to keep my macbook secure.
But I'll do an uninstall/reinstall and see what happens.

Just that I ask again, anyone else here play SHSO on an Apple Product? Mac, iMac, Macbook, Macbook Pro, etc.

----------


## CenturianSpy

You like Captain America? You want to see over 30 variants of him? Then take a look at our "Most Wanted" thread.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Boy, the 'New' section of the shop is really barren!  Just a lonely Iron Man, watching time pass, slowly. I don't think I've ever seen that section so empty.  It's just like a supermarket after the Christmas rush has cleared the shelves!  Come on, Gaz, Christmas is over, the New Year sales have been and gone, let's see some new season stock filling out the shop!  And I don't mean more titles!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Come on, Gaz, Christmas is over, the New Year sales have been and gone, let's see some new season stock filling out the shop!


Let's pass time by guessing what the name of Juggernaut's box will be if he is boxed. Crimson Box?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Let's pass time by guessing what the name of Juggernaut's box will be if he is boxed. Crimson Box?


Cytorrak Sack?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Let's pass time by guessing what the name of Juggernaut's box will be if he is boxed. Crimson Box?


The Unstoppable Box?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Let's pass time by guessing what the name of Juggernaut's box will be if he is boxed. Crimson Box?


The Don't You Know Who I Am Box.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Let's pass time by guessing what the name of Juggernaut's box will be if he is boxed. Crimson Box?


It's the Juggernaut B...Box

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> The Don't You Know Who I Am Box.


I'm the Juggernaut, B-Box.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> It's the Juggernaut B...Box


You stole my joke.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Well my problem is still happening after re installing everything.
Sent in a ticket. Hopefully I was clear enough.

----------


## Ace

> Well my problem is still happening after re installing everything.
> Sent in a ticket. Hopefully I was clear enough.


I played for a few minutes tonight and I'm pretty such I glimpsed a change in the wording of the tip that tells you how to do your Hero Up. It use to tell you that you can click both the left and right buttons on the mouse to do your Hero Up, but now I think it says to just click the right side. I could be mistaken though because I didn't pay much attention to it. But if that really is the case then the game controls pertaining to doing a Hero Up has been changed. That's why when you right click you're always doing the Hero Up now.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I played for a few minutes tonight and I'm pretty such I glimpsed a change in the wording of the tip that tells you how to do your Hero Up. It use to tell you that you can click both the left and right buttons on the mouse to do your Hero Up, but now I think it says to just click the right side. I could be mistaken though because I didn't pay much attention to it. But if that really is the case then the game controls pertaining to doing a Hero Up has been changed. That's why when you right click you're always doing the Hero Up now.


He doesn't use a mouse...

----------


## Ace

> He doesn't use a mouse...


I know, but he said that right clicking on a Macbook is the same as tapping with two fingers. He says this is what he does to do a power attack. What I'm saying is the game control has changed now so that right clicking/tapping two fingers will do a hero up if one has full stars and not a power attack.

Maybe I'm still misunderstanding; in any case I hope he gets it resolved.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I played for a few minutes tonight and I'm pretty such I glimpsed a change in the wording of the tip that tells you how to do your Hero Up. It use to tell you that you can click both the left and right buttons on the mouse to do your Hero Up, but now I think it says to just click the right side. I could be mistaken though because I didn't pay much attention to it. But if that really is the case then the game controls pertaining to doing a Hero Up has been changed. That's why when you right click you're always doing the Hero Up now.


I noticed that in the last weeks, when I try to use some boost with the P2, sometimes actives the Hero Up

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I know, but he said that right clicking on a Macbook is the same as tapping with two fingers. He says this is what he does to do a power attack. What I'm saying is the game control has changed now so that right clicking/tapping two fingers will do a hero up if one has full stars and not a power attack.
> 
> Maybe I'm still misunderstanding; in any case I hope he gets it resolved.


I believe that is the Power Attack. If It was talking about the Hero Up, it would have mentioned that.

----------


## DominoK

I don't suppose maintenance = update?

Or are they just getting ready for when there is an update?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I don't suppose maintenance = update?
> 
> Or are they just getting ready for when there is an update?




update = new content but also could include bug fixes
maintenance = usually server fixes but may include bug fixes

EDIT:

----------


## DominoK

> update = new content but also could include bug fixes
> maintenance = usually server fixes but may include bug fixes
> 
> EDIT:


Is stickman going to be boxed or a regular buy?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Games back up.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Games back up.


What's new?  What's different?  What's missing?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> What's new?  What's different?  What's missing?


Dunno I haven't logged on yet.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Everybody was wrong its called The Juggernaut Mystery Box.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

took me 26 boxes but I like him! I lok it ollot.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Everybody was wrong its called The Juggernaut Mystery Box.


Uhmm.. actually you are kinda wrong too. It's called the Jugger Box. :Wink: 

Since Annihilus was made Agents Only and Juggernaut was boxed, I really hope that *spoilers:*
Onslaught
*end of spoilers* - the next character to be released will be available to all, even if he will be more expensive than Midas Bundle. I'm a big fan of him.



> took me 26 boxes but I like him! I lok it ollot.


Wow, you're fast.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

I think we can say the next character's name, they're on the loading screen.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> took me 26 boxes but I like him! I lok it ollot.


Took me 7 boxes...I'm a little disappointed it went so fast because I still don't have Mini Dark Silver Surfer. 

Juggy's running on the racetrack is so fun!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> What's new?  What's different?  What's missing?


Juggy box, badge, and medallion. Christmas theme has been removed. BIG UPDATE as far as files are concerned.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Everybody was wrong its called The Juggernaut Mystery Box.


*BORING!*

Of all the… this is the one day of the week when I do my early-morning walk before work and now I'm in the office where games are blocked so I have to wait about 12 hours to get Juggy! *ARGH!* Oh well.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Took me 7 boxes...I'm a little disappointed it went so fast because I still don't have Mini Dark Silver Surfer. 
> 
> Juggy's running on the racetrack is so fun!


I got him while searching for Juggy.

----------


## DominoK

> *BORING!*
> 
> Of all the… this is the one day of the week when I do my early-morning walk before work and now I'm in the office where games are blocked so I have to wait about 12 hours to get Juggy! *ARGH!* Oh well.



It's called the Jugger Box.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I'll have my chances with Juggy later. In more worried about the 20+ heroes I already have. If I keep opening boxes, I'll probably get more to work on :/

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I'll have my chances with Juggy later. In more worried about the 20+ heroes I already have. If I keep opening boxes, I'll probably get more to work on :/


Same I'm trying to focus on my unmaxed characters but I keep buying new ones.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> Took me 7 boxes...I'm a little disappointed it went so fast because I still don't have Mini Dark Silver Surfer.


Yeah, amongst the many boxes I did pick up some good sidekicky stuff...Ghost Rider and the ghost bunny badge. So, that saves me some Vibranium mining.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

Took me only 5 tries to get Juggy, and he's awesome! He's very brute and fast, and a big tank, he has 500 health at level max, very awesome!

And they fixed the X-Force Wolverine's dancing claws!

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

Got Jug on my 10th try, great to see him added to the game!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Took me only 5 tries to get Juggy, and he's awesome! He's very brute and fast, and a big tank, he has 500 health at level max, very awesome!
> 
> And they fixed the X-Force Wolverine's dancing claws!


Woah, he has the most health in the game now. I think he'll be pretty good in crisis missions.

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

Yay! Got him in 15 boxes, also managed to get dark surfer sidekick in the process. Man, Juggernaut is a beast! His P3 is absolutely devastating, lol.

----------


## beanroaster

I'm at 42 boxes so far and our newfound friend is still eluding me. I will not be denied!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

60 Jugger boxes:
Mini Lizard
Striped Lizardling
Mini Morbius
Mini Superior Spider-Man
Alpha Crushbot
Mini Avengers Iron Man

Plus Au Ultron and Drax badges.

No Juggy yet.

Edit: 80 boxes.
Mini Sentinel
Mini Dark Surfer! (62nd box)
Astral Imp
Mini Ms. Marvel Silver Badge
Mini Arctic Iron Man

Edit: Box #81 success!

----------


## CenturianSpy

ugh...all you guys getting Mini Dark Silver Surfer...I've spent 100K in fractals for him without success.

----------


## Maven

Got Juggs in four tries...never thought I'd see a tank melee-er with the speed ol' Cain has. He's an absolute blast to play with. That third power attack of his is the bomb diggity too...on a Bullseye run, I took out all of the cannons and thugs on one tier in just three P3 runs (pre-badged).

----------


## MaskedTraveler

The next “The Time is Right” weekend event is almost here!. This weekend, from Friday Jan 16 through Sunday Jan 18, various missions will offer Bonus XP during different times of the day when the time is right. Make sure you check the schedule out to keep up. If you played in last weekend’s event, as an added bonus, complete at least one featured mission in that time slot during this “Time is Right” weekend and next’s to receive a totally awesome Heroic Box which grants you a FREE Hero! So login with your friends and continue your quest for Bonus XP and a Heroic Box in “The Time is Right” weekend event today!

8:00 – 11:00 AM PST - Double XP for To Battle the Brotherhood ! (Regular)

12:00 – 3:00 PM PST - Double XP for All For Jugger-Naught!

4:00 – 7:00 PM PST - Double XP for When Titans Clash ! (Regular)

8:00 PM – 11:00 PM PST - Double XP for To Battle the Brotherhood! (Regular)

12:00 – 3:00 AM PST - Double XP for All For Jugger-Naught!

4:00 – 7:00 AM PST - Double XP for When Titans Clash! (Regular)

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> ugh...all you guys getting Mini Dark Silver Surfer...I've spent 100K in fractals for him without success.


i feel ya. Same here.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> ugh...all you guys getting Mini Dark Silver Surfer...I've spent 100K in fractals for him without success.


Wow! Took me 6k while I was trying to get Juggy

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> 60 Jugger boxes:
> Mini Lizard
> Striped Lizardling
> Mini Morbius
> Mini Superior Spider-Man
> Alpha Crushbot
> Mini Avengers Iron Man
> 
> Plus Au Ultron and Drax badges.
> ...


Wait, you got AU Ultron in a box!

Edit: I forgot to mention that I also got Wolverine out of the Juggernaut Box.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Wait, you got AU Ultron in a box!


I think he means the badge for AU Ultron.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I think he means the badge for AU Ultron.


Oh, that makes more sense.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

*Attention:*
I have cleared most of my friend list except for the players listed in the front page (if I was already friends with them). If I happened to delete you, then I apologize.
Other than that, anyone from the CBR group is more than welcomed to friend me! (Just simply say you are here (if you can) or be on the list).

I know that some of you have asked me to be friends days/weeks(/maybe months) ago, I denied them because my list was to full.

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## beanroaster

They just posted that the maintenance has encountered some difficulty and that it will be extended. No updated timeframe as of yet.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

It seems mission are glitched (again).
Dangerous environment in missions now doesn't deal any damage, but the knockdown, knockback and stun effects work fine.
Here are some that I noticed:
Big crushers (Juggernaut mission)
Magneteors
Falling fireballs and ice balls (Freezer Burn)
Black goo (Symbi-Oh-No)
Acid and fire (Fin Fang Foom)
Green Goblin's pumpkin bombs
Claws (Claw and Disorder and Ock it to Me)
Light Switches (U Turned Out the Lights)
Laser cannons (Bullseye)
Astral Vortices (Onslaught)
Flying MODOK that gives giant heads
Flying Abomination chasing a butterfly
Giant hammers (Mole Man mission)

----------


## CenturianSpy

Link for those whose work blocks Imgur: Click me.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Link for those whose work blocks Imgur: Click me.


And the "editon" typo is back

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Well I got a response about my issue:
I apologize, but the controls for Super Hero Squad Online cannot be changed, nor is there an alternate way to use a power attack.

The person also suggested to see if I could change my track pad settings, but I already tried that. I tried others, but I have came to a conclusion that there is no way to fix this, except using a mouse.

I'll just have to get used to using Hero Ups more... I wish there was actually a solution that does not involve getting a mouse.

----------


## DominoK

I can't see *spoilers:*
Onslaught
*end of spoilers* being a regular buy. Not someone that cool. But I can't say I'd be totally surprised.

Maybe a portal from the astral plane?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I can't see *spoilers:*
> Onslaught
> *end of spoilers* being a regular buy. Not someone that cool. But I can't say I'd be totally surprised.
> 
> Maybe a portal from the astral plane?


I think with the latest Daily Bugle we can safely no longer Onslaught a spoiler. I'd love another craftable character...but I think he'll be regular price.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Episode 19. "Most Wanted" thread. 'Nuff said.

----------


## CenturianSpy

CBRDMG115

Thanks to Eric for getting us this! Share with whomever you want (the more people we get to use it, the more of these we'll get!).

----------


## millsfan

I highly think they should take my idea and make a new type of way of unlocking the popular people like Onslaught.

It will be hard to do, and make people play and buy more things on hero up.  Shoving onslaught into Onslaught Cubes from a Crisis Onslaught mission for a chance to win cubes, use the cubes, to hope that you get the rare pop up to buy him.   I think it is a cool way to make characters available to everyone, yet make it challenging.  People like carnage, anyone who is big or who hero up knows people will want, should be hidden in cosmic cubes.  
I only thought of this because they said themselves in squad time, they wanted cubes to play a bigger role in hero up.  

I'm not expecting them to do this next week, soon, or at all, but it would take away from just having tons of money and buying a character right away.

Creating the challenge to seriously get tons of cubes HOPING to be able to buy him would be rewarding in the end and keeps people busy with something to do/talk about.

----------


## Smashing Colossus

> CBRDMG115
> 
> Thanks to Eric for getting us this! Share with whomever you want (the more people we get to use it, the more of these we'll get!).


Can I post on SHSOriginals page?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Can I post on SHSOriginals page?


Share it wherever you want.

----------


## millsfan

> Can I post on SHSOriginals page?


What is this code for??

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> What is this code for??


A damage boost.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> CBRDMG115
> 
> Thanks to Eric for getting us this! Share with whomever you want (the more people we get to use it, the more of these we'll get!).


A code for us? Aww, I feel special :P

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> CBRDMG115
> 
> Thanks to Eric for getting us this! Share with whomever you want (the more people we get to use it, the more of these we'll get!).


Cool, thanks!

I couldn't find this card anywhere on the Wiki. (I could be wrong though)
Card1.jpg
Can someone tell me how can I attach an image without it being *******d?

----------


## bpkhant2008

> CBRDMG115
> 
> Thanks to Eric for getting us this! Share with whomever you want (the more people we get to use it, the more of these we'll get!).


Thank you Eric and thank you Spy for sharing with us.

Cheers

----------


## bpkhant2008

On another note, anybody found the game getting sluggish after the latest update? 

For me, it has lots of delay and looks like my PC is on overdrive mode. This is even after I downloaded all the new game files.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Cool, thanks!
> 
> I couldn't find this card anywhere on the Wiki. (I could be wrong though)
> 
> Can someone tell me how can I attach an image without it being *******d?


The card is on Invisible woman's Power Quest and it has its own page. But, thanks for helping with the wiki!

Don't use the picture attachment that CBR provides us, it's utter crap (their video uploader is quite nice, though). Use imgur.com. It's free and easy. Here's the steps:



1. Upload your picture.
2. Click the Notepad next to "BBCode (message board & forums)". This will copy the image with the proper tagging.
3. Paste the copied code directly in your post's box (no need to use any attachment link). Done.




> On another note, anybody found the game getting sluggish after the latest update? 
> 
> For me, it has lots of delay and looks like my PC is on overdrive mode. This is even after I downloaded all the new game files.


I noticed this, too.

----------


## magenta

> The card is on Invisible woman's Power Quest and it has its own page. But, thanks for helping with the wiki!


IW's wiki page does not include the card or links to her card quests. Some of her card images are also still using the bad quality scans from the physical card game (long since dead). Apparently, those gosh-darn wiki editors have neglected poor Sue. Well, at least she does amazing damage in the game. Oh wait... um... her P2 is a lot of fun.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> 1. Upload your picture.
> 2. Click the Notepad next to "BBCode (message board & forums)". This will copy the image with the proper tagging.
> 3. Paste the copied code directly in your post's box (no need to use any attachment link). Done.


Thanks for the useful info, Spy. That is good to know.



> IW's wiki page does not include the card or links to her card quests.


That confused me a bit. I found the card here later.



> her P2 is a lot of fun.


ikr!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> IW's wiki page does not include the card or links to her card quests. Apparently, those gosh-darn wiki editors have neglected poor Sue.


<laughs> I passive-aggressively fixed it.

----------


## millsfan

So do you guys think Onslaught will be a special release like how I suggested they begin putting characters hidden in cubes? A Box? Agents Only? Crafting? Achievement? Buyable for anybody? High Price? Normal Price? or Low price?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So do you guys think Onslaught will be a special release like how I suggested they begin putting characters hidden in cubes? A Box? Agents Only? Crafting? Achievement? Buyable for anybody? High Price? Normal Price? or Low price?


6000 fractals/ 600 gold...but I'd love it if he was craftable.

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> 


1. Yes. 
2. Carnage :P
3. Footage of Mysterio Mission was one we already saw.
4. No offense but Squirrel Girl and Dark Iron Patriot Suck.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Apparently, those gosh-darn wiki editors have neglected poor Sue. Well, at least she does amazing damage in the game. Oh wait... um... her P2 is a lot of fun.


And Sue's HU is a lot of fun as well, especially if all the mission slots are full: having four characters running around inside their force shields bashing into all the bad guys looks spectacular!  Although, OK, maybe not a lot of damage is being done, but who cares when it looks so good!

Now, at the risk of being embarrassed by own thickness - I'm still not sure about the criteria for 'The Time is Right!'.  If you take the post on the front page it says: 'complete at least one featured mission in that time slot during this Time is Right weekend' and of course the other two weekends in the sequence.  But 'at least one featured mission' at face value suggests that you only need complete one out of the three missions offered: since only one mission appears in any time slot, you can't complete *more* than one mission per time slot, so the 'at least one mission' can only refer to a requirement to complete one out of the three missions running throughout the weekend; and there is no requirement to complete missions in more than one time slot.  So I interpret this as: just do one mission, and make sure when you do it it is during a time slot that is indicated as valid for that mission.  So: one mission each weekend for three weekends.  Seems a very low entry requirement in order to win a heroic box, but that's how it seems to me.   My impression from previous posts is that most of you out there think the requirement is higher: all three missions in valid time slots each weekend, for example.

OK, so give me a grade: D+?  Resit exam?

----------


## roneers

> 


Maybe I should ask if they will ever make some new in zone activities. (those race-around hot spots are just sitting there doing nothing otherwise!)

----------


## millsfan

What is up with that guy and anti-venom

Im on now if anybody wants to add me

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Now, at the risk of being embarrassed by own thickness - I'm still not sure about the criteria for 'The Time is Right!'.  If you take the post on the front page it says: 'complete at least one featured mission in that time slot during this “Time is Right” weekend' and of course the other two weekends in the sequence.  But 'at least one featured mission' at face value suggests that you only need complete one out of the three missions offered: since only one mission appears in any time slot, you can't complete *more* than one mission per time slot, so the 'at least one mission' can only refer to a requirement to complete one out of the three missions running throughout the weekend; and there is no requirement to complete missions in more than one time slot.  So I interpret this as: just do one mission, and make sure when you do it it is during a time slot that is indicated as valid for that mission.  So: one mission each weekend for three weekends.  Seems a very low entry requirement in order to win a heroic box, but that's how it seems to me.   My impression from previous posts is that most of you out there think the requirement is higher: all three missions in valid time slots each weekend, for example.
> 
> OK, so give me a grade: D+?  Resit exam?


It's one mission per weekend. I agree the explanation is poorly written.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> It's one mission per weekend. I agree the explanation is poorly written.


Good grief!  Well, that's at least a B+ for me!  Very unexpected.

And in that case I reiterate that I think 'The Time is Right' is a very generous competition, so well done Gaz for coming up with something that is fun, easy and inclusive and with a decent reward.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

The result of playing Infinite Thanos (Crisis) "Solo"

infinite crisis.jpg

esc to full screen.jpg

vibranium ore!.jpg

----------


## DasFeuer

*Crazy_Sean*, I'm sorry, I was kicked out by unity our last mission of Deadpool, but I doubt I could finish that undead, cause I laughed so hard I cried and havent any tissue. I wanted you to add Trapping Sir Commander in friends, cause he sent you a request but you maybe havent seen it. And in THAT mission maybe Psylocke wasn't his best choose, agrh I'm crying again, that was so deadly  :Big Grin:  usually we play more careful and productive, today is not our day. He is very sorry for his actions. We played some crisises and he progressed in healing and running from damage (actually it was a hard talk..)

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> The result of playing Infinite Thanos (Crisis) "Solo"
> 
> vibranium ore!.jpg


Well done, that's a tough mission, even non-crisis Infinite is a handful.  If only we had a pvp trading system:  'Hey, I'll give you my 20 growth potions and a Christmas Crushbot for just a sniff of your vibranium ore'!

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> *Crazy_Sean*, I'm sorry, I was kicked out by unity our last mission of Deadpool, but I doubt I could finish that undead, cause I laughed so hard I cried and havent any tissue. I wanted you to add Trapping Sir Commander in friends, cause he sent you a request but you maybe havent seen it.


No problems, Uber, you certainly don't have a lot of luck with all the glitches and bugs you get in missions!  And I died once in that mission before you got got kicked out anyway, Wendigo wiped me (Lizard) out with his tail just as I was trying to get away to hit my P2.  The Wendigo/Werewolf section of that mission is tough!

Trapping is now on my friends list, so that worked out.  But is it possible to invite someone to be your friend without physically meeting them in the game?  Do you just add their squad name in the 'Search for a Squad' box and click on the 'Be my friend' button?  I didn't know that.  I thought that the 'Search for a Squad' function was just for quick-searching one's current friends list!

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

I haven't been able to log on for the past few days. The bar keeps getting to about 39%, then stops loading.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Well done, that's a tough mission, even non-crisis Infinite is a handful.  If only we had a pvp trading system:  'Hey, I'll give you my 20 growth potions and a Christmas Crushbot for just a sniff of your vibranium ore'!


<sarcasm> hmmm sounds like a fair deal <sarcasm>

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I get this sporadic problem during missions when the mouse pointer doesn't register an enemy or boost container as a hotspot and I am unable to click them. The pointer stays yellow instead of turning green and I have to wait a few seconds before it works but it is only temporary.

Also, I wonder when Gaz will add badges to the badge-less sidekicks?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

I really hope that Creatures of the Night mission get an XP boost. Every time Eric shows of a character he does it in that mission. I myself would be ecstatic, I have upward of 450 replays in that mission. Every time I get a new character I go to that mission to get them to level 3 and get 2 achievements for them.

----------


## DasFeuer

> Trapping is now on my friends list, so that worked out.  But is it possible to invite someone to be your friend without physically meeting them in the game?  Do you just add their squad name in the 'Search for a Squad' box and click on the 'Be my friend' button?  I didn't know that.  I thought that the 'Search for a Squad' function was just for quick-searching one's current friends list!


Yes, I go in friendlist, then I put the name of their squad and click Search. This will send a friend request if person is online, and it annoys me when I want to add someone important, but he is offline and the game refuses to send requests in that state.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I haven't been able to log on for the past few days. The bar keeps getting to about 39%, then stops loading.


That's too bad, it must be very frustrating for you.  Are you playing on your normal computer and in the usual location?  When I've been travelling, I've occasionally had a problem logging in.  So when I try and log in on my laptop using the free wifi at Arlanda airport, the log in bar gets stuck at 71% and eventually times out.  It also happened to me when I was staying in a hotel in Bordeaux a while back.  But when I walked 10 minutes with my laptop to a cafe and used their free wifi, I had no problem at all.  But whenever I've had such a log in problem the barrier has been 71%, not 39%.  To be honest, I always get a little tense when travelling whenever I stay somewhere new, in case I can't log in to SHSO and get my daily stress relief!

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> That's too bad, it must be very frustrating for you.  Are you playing on your normal computer and in the usual location?  When I've been travelling, I've occasionally had a problem logging in.  So when I try and log in on my laptop using the free wifi at Arlanda airport, the log in bar gets stuck at 71% and eventually times out.  It also happened to me when I was staying in a hotel in Bordeaux a while back.  But when I walked 10 minutes with my laptop to a cafe and used their free wifi, I had no problem at all.  But whenever I've had such a log in problem the barrier has been 71%, not 39%.  To be honest, I always get a little tense when travelling whenever I stay somewhere new, in case I can't log in to SHSO and get my daily stress relief!


Yeah, I've been using my normal computer. I'm a little mad, because now I won't be able to get the Heroic Box reward.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

I tried logging on again, on a different computer. It worked, and I completed All For Jugger-Naught.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

So I was looking through the SHSO Wiki and looked at the Vibranium Ore page. I noticed that not all the side-kicks were added so I filled them in.

I have also looked through the Zones Pages and made them more organized and provided descriptions:
I have only finished Asgard and Baxter Plaza and will do the other two Zones tomorrow.

Several Notices:
Asgard is Missing the Weight Lifting Challenge for Special Activities
Baxter Plaza is Missing Thing's Pizza Place for Special Activities
Baxter Plaza has Fallen Image is To Tall, Excess Space needs to be removed.

If anything needs to be fixed/corrected, let me know! 
If anyone wants to provide a picture for the Weight Lifting Challenge and Thing's Pizza Place, just post one!
If anyone wants to edit the Baxter Plaza has Fallen Image, just post the new image.

Thanks!

----------


## Spider-Prime

I just noticed that I haven't been getting double xp for the missions during their time zones. Anyone else been getting this problem?

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I just noticed that I haven't been getting double xp for the missions during their time zones. Anyone else been getting this problem?


Certainly not double, I agree.  Sometimes it's difficult to see what the bonus XP figure is, so I can't be sure, but I think the bonus XP is greater than usual when you play the mission during the time slot, but not double.  However, I only played the 'All For Jugger-Naught' mission, as it was always the featured mission when I logged on over the weekend, so I can't say anything about the other featured missions and xp.

----------


## Spider-Prime

I did get the double xp last weekend, so I thought I got the wrong mission so I played all 3 of them over and over and same xp.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

Good job organizing the wiki, Masked Traveler!



> If anything needs to be fixed/corrected, let me know! 
> If anyone wants to provide a picture for the Weight Lifting Challenge and Thing's Pizza Place, just post one!
> If anyone wants to edit the Baxter Plaza has Fallen Image, just post the new image.


Here you go.(images) Should I make them smaller?
Once again thanks to Centurian Spy for directing me to Imgur.



Maybe you should change these things:

Floating Fire Creature => Fire Imp
Bubble Gum Machines => Star Machines
Floating UFO => Troublebot
Floating Eye => Eyebot
Angry Dog => Junkyard Dog

I know this isn't very important, but I just thought these things should be renamed, since they are called differently in the game.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Good job organizing the wiki, Masked Traveler!
> 
> Here you go.(images) Should I make them smaller?
> Once again thanks to Centurian Spy for directing me to Imgur.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should change these things:
> 
> ...


Thanks! The pictures has been added and the changes you suggested has been made!

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Thanks! The pictures has been added and the changes you suggested has been made!


I'm glad I could help.
Here are some more things you could consider adding:

Aunt May's House

Baxter Tram

Carlie's Ice Cream Stand

----------


## Ghost Wraith

Control Room

Fish Stand

Observation Platform

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> So I was looking through the SHSO Wiki 
> 
> If anything needs to be fixed/corrected, let me know!


I'm pretty sure I've won Gamma Burst as a crafting reward on When Titans Clash - I made a note of it - but Gamma is not mentioned as a reward in the Wiki.  Can anyone else verify Gamma as a reward for that mission?

----------


## CenturianSpy

Just updated our "Most Wanted" thread with 24 Marvel April Solicitation covers and their corresponding missing SHSO content. It's pretty.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I'm pretty sure I've won Gamma Burst as a crafting reward on When Titans Clash - I made a note of it - but Gamma is not mentioned as a reward in the Wiki.  Can anyone else verify Gamma as a reward for that mission?


You are right, the mission gives gamma, I thought I had added this already, but I forgot, thanks

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I'm glad I could help.
> Here are some more things you could consider adding:
> 
> Aunt May's House
> Baxter Tram
> Carlie's Ice Cream Stand





> Control Room
> Fish Stand
> Observation Platform


Thanks! I got all of those with my own pictures. I haven't checked here after the first post of pictures. 
The Zones page has been completed with an All New Sections: The Mayhem Missions.
If I am missing any, let me know!




> I'm pretty sure I've won Gamma Burst as a crafting reward on When Titans Clash - I made a note of it - but Gamma is not mentioned as a reward in the Wiki.  Can anyone else verify Gamma as a reward for that mission?


If this hasn't been added yet, I will add it.

----------


## spideyman

> Thanks! I got all of those with my own pictures. I haven't checked here after the first post of pictures. 
> The Zones page has been completed with an All New Sections: The Mayhem Missions.
> If I am missing any, let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> If this hasn't been added yet, I will add it.



Daily Bugle is missing Lizard and Mysterio for the mayhem mission list.

Great job!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Daily Bugle is missing Lizard and Mysterio for the mayhem mission list.
> 
> Great job!


I figured I was missing someone..
Thanks!

----------


## cpinheir

Juggernaut's been out for over a week now....why is he still marked early access in the store?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Juggernaut's been out for over a week now....why is he still marked early access in the store?


I assume they'll keep him there until the next build.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

I'm having problems logging on again. Now, it won't even take me to the loading screen. I just get an "Invalid Unity Web File (Decompression Failure)."

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

I made it!overachiever.JPG

----------


## Charles LePage

> I made it!overachiever.JPG


Congratulations!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Congratulations!


Thanks you!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Comrades! You should being reading our "Most Wanted" thread for episode of glorious R3's for Colossus.

----------


## Ace

Pretty cool name, would go well with a Hulk character.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I'm having problems logging on again. Now, it won't even take me to the loading screen. I just get an "Invalid Unity Web File (Decompression Failure)."


I'm no computer expert but if this is still happening I'd have a go at deleting your Unity web player files and downloading a new player, in case it's become corrupted somehow.

----------


## roneers

Not all marvel but a rally nice joke

(This is THE proof that money indeed is the best superpower. Even spiderman thinks so.)



I know, the drawing is a tad bad, but hey, it's the internet.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Pretty cool name, would go well with a Hulk character.


A cool name indeed.
And I'm still waiting for some character that will go well with my Squad name.

----------


## PhantCowboy

27th try

----------


## DasFeuer

Gosh, its really hard to get boxed, you should have nearly 50k and even then it might be not enough. My friend non-agent got Ultron after throwing nearly 46k

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Don't know if any of you play marvel heroes but........ I just died!! 

THtN9Rb.jpg

OMG I can control Wiccan. I can play Wiccan. I can. I can be WICCAN!!!

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## PhantCowboy

> Gosh, its really hard to get boxed, you should have nearly 50k and even then it might be not enough. My friend non-agent got Ultron after throwing nearly 46k


I only dropped about 10K on Juggy and I'm not an Agent.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I only dropped about 10K on Juggy and I'm not an Agent.


Do you still have your bank of fractals?

----------


## DasFeuer

> I only dropped about 10K on Juggy and I'm not an Agent.


Then youre very lucky person, I dropped today 7k and 100 last golds, still no Juggy. I wonder how the game decides when to give a hero, when someone here in forum tried for Thanos for.. I don't remember, 84 times?

----------


## Ace

I opened about 10 boxes for Juggy but didn't get him. I did snag Mini Dark Surfer though  :Smile: .

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

It took me more or less than 18 boxes to get Juggy, got three sidekicks as well and badges for heroes I don't have lol. Loved him.

----------


## beanroaster

It took me right around 70 boxes for juggernaut (Agent), and my son still hasn't snagged him with about 50 boxes opened (agent as well). That's one elusive hero!

----------


## Raven

Took me about 8K for Juggernaut and I snagged mini dark surfer too - non agent.

----------


## DominoK

UGH! How can you have someone as cool as ONSLAUGHT be just a regular ole buy at the shop!?!  :Mad: 

Should have been a crafting portal character!!

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> UGH! How can you have someone as cool as ONSLAUGHT be just a regular ole buy at the shop!?! 
> 
> Should have been a crafting portal character!!


That's what I thought too.
So, has anyone played with Onslaught yet? I'm dying to know what is he like.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> UGH! How can you have someone as cool as ONSLAUGHT be just a regular ole buy at the shop!?! 
> 
> Should have been a crafting portal character!!


No doubt, now we have a new boxed character to blow our factals on, the next thing we really need is a new craftable hero/portal.  It's been ages since Destroyer's portal gave us a great reason to grind crafting parts (notwithstanding the craftable sidekicks, which weren't so motivating for me).  Maybe this would be a good Feedback Friday question to post?  Although I must admit I haven't watched last week's FF yet.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Then youre very lucky person, I dropped today 7k and 100 last golds, still no Juggy. I wonder how the game decides when to give a hero, when someone here in forum tried for Thanos for.. I don't remember, 84 times?


I was the one who tried 84 times for Thanos :P I ended up getting him after my 108th box.

@ Arrow, Nope I only have 8,000 now but I have all the heroes available in the shop except Midas and Onslaught which I will have when he is released to the non agents.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> So, has anyone played with Onslaught yet? I'm dying to know what is he like.


He's OK, not as impressive as Juggernaut, Magneto is stronger than Onslaught in my opinion

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> He's OK, not as impressive as Juggernaut, Magneto is stronger than Onslaught in my opinion


Ya his hero up is not very interesting and his combos are a little weak.

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> 


Uh Eric, I didn't receive heroic box and ticket center is broken for me.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Uh Eric, I didn't receive heroic box and ticket center is broken for me.


I'd assume the boxes would come Monday...

----------


## millsfan

> UGH! How can you have someone as cool as ONSLAUGHT be just a regular ole buy at the shop!?! 
> 
> Should have been a crafting portal character!!




I completely agree.  Good or not, Onslaught is massive and sets the standards for unique aspects in a character.  I don't understand how this gargantuan giant is just simply buyable.  He definitely should have been for a LOT of crafting items and ore.  Not to mention... he is HUGE so they should want to limit it more on how many people will be running around as him.  I'm also getting bored of characters just in the shop...can they make cool people somewhat hard to get??  I really thought they would take notes on what we say here.  They need a new way for releasing these big heroes

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> 


They misspelled "Magneteors" as "Magentors"... twice.

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## Ravin' Ray

Yes! My question on new ways to earn heroes was answered!

----------


## the_key_24

> I completely agree.  Good or not, Onslaught is massive and sets the standards for unique aspects in a character.  I don't understand how this gargantuan giant is just simply buyable.  He definitely should have been for a LOT of crafting items and ore.  Not to mention... he is HUGE so they should want to limit it more on how many people will be running around as him.  I'm also getting bored of characters just in the shop...can they make cool people somewhat hard to get??  I really thought they would take notes on what we say here.  They need a new way for releasing these big heroes


Let's just hope they dont do another Iron Man Midas approach

Also, I did Magneteors just now and didn't get a Heroic Box either...I think Hero Up needs to clarify things better from now on

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Like many other contests and events where there are prizes to be given out, the prizes will come out later after they view the "results"

----------


## roneers

If anyone thinks he knows any voice interactions of a hero/villain.
Feel free to post the here. The wiki is mission ga lot of them.

EDIT: One thing, how comes we know to who someone talks (juggernaut for example) But don't know what he says to them?

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> EDIT: One thing, how comes we know to who someone talks (juggernaut for example) But don't know what he says to them?


I believe those interactions (without the speech) shows up in the codes.

----------


## roneers

> I believe those interactions (without the speech) shows up in the codes.


I knew it was in the code, but I thought the speech could probably be there too.
Would have been a lot easier. Well, back to the old fashioned way. TRY EVERY COMBINATION POSSIBLE!

----------


## Xapto

> Like many other contests and events where there are prizes to be given out, the prizes will come out later after they view the "results"


Well I hope I get the Heroic Box I may or may not done one of the missions last week but i'm not sure until they give out the prizes :/

----------


## CenturianSpy

> If anyone thinks he knows any voice interactions of a hero/villain.
> Feel free to post the here. The wiki is mission ga lot of them.
> 
> EDIT: One thing, how comes we know to who someone talks (juggernaut for example) But don't know what he says to them?





> I believe those interactions (without the speech) shows up in the codes.





> I knew it was in the code, but I thought the speech could probably be there too.
> Would have been a lot easier. Well, back to the old fashioned way. TRY EVERY COMBINATION POSSIBLE!


Iridescent Gardener is right. In the game files the voice interactions show up as "vo_relationship" between the host character and to whom the host character talks to. Every playable character and every mission boss has their own VO file that links them to other characters, these are what we add to the wiki. For example: "vo_phil_coulson_relationship_iron_monger" (this is a REAL example). I think of them much like MP3s that don't show the lyrics.

----------


## millsfan

I love the new characters but I find some sometimes rushed and I would now prefer if they made new missions with new environments to use all of these characters in.  I always forget sandman is in the game so I really think they should make a sandman mission with a new beach/ocean environment.  I also hate when they make a playable character before a mission since then the boss fight isn't made like a boss fight but more like a pvp (since they use their playable moveset) I wish they would make a boss moveset for people who become playable initially.

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

Hmmm, interesting what they mention about gear and heroes being customized differently. I wonder if the gear will be crafts, rewards, or shop items ? Also, nice to see that they looking into 
more in depth ways of earning heroes.

----------


## millsfan

Another thing,  I was hanging out with my brother and friends yesterday and I wish we could all go to the HQ...

I wish the CPU's in the HQ would completely just go away.  I want to control myself in my HQ, and make it my OWN social area (like a zone).  Friends should be able to follow you to your HQ rooms and you could  hang out there.  It would make me actually want to use the HQ more if it was a social area for people and not CPU's.  HERO UP please remove the CPU and revamp the HQ so we can use it please.

I hated how they started to not make HQ FURNITURE and abandoned the HQ.  
For their big update this year it should be to re do room making.  Since we all wont get new zones, at least keep the cool animations and such with the HQ but let us be the ones to interact with it.  Making our rooms has potential but is boring since its just single player.

----------


## Carmaicol

This week's Newsletter: LINK

(A short URL! I Like it!)

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

I am sad to see that there was no hero preview in this week's newsletter or Feedback Friday. But I'm very happy that we started off the year by getting 3 giant villains. Hopefully February's theme is just as awesome.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> I am sad to see that there was no hero preview in this week's newsletter or Feedback Friday. But I'm very happy that we started off the year by getting 3 giant villains. Hopefully February's theme is just as awesome.


I know, this lowers our chances of getting Nighthawk.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I decided to open just one box of Juggy Box.. 
I got Mini EOTE Spider-Man!!!

----------


## millsfan

Did they make it so missions arent locked? 

Like If Im being magneto, I can now play in a magneto mission.

----------


## spideyman

> Did they make it so missions arent locked? 
> 
> Like If Im being magneto, I can now play in a magneto mission.


Missions are no longer locked so yeah you can play as magneto on his missions.

----------


## millsfan

> Missions are no longer locked so yeah you can play as magneto on his missions.


Do you guys like this or think the lock made sense? Im trying to figure out what I think.  I don't really care honestly. I just got onslaughts third right click.  Not impressed.  I hate how people arent unique like they use to.  BUFFS arent impressive at all to me either.  I like when certain few had buffs and it was like "Bring a healer or someone who gives buffs"  But now everybody has buffs... so overrated and annoying.  I wish they would give people 3 fighting right clicks.  What happened to buffs being rare

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Do you guys like this or think the lock made sense? Im trying to figure out what I think.  I don't really care honestly.


Not letting certain characters play some missions never really made sense to me. I mean, in survival missions there was a chance of being able to fight yourself. And since there's no "friendly fire" (allies can't harm you), players can't get confused and attack you by mistake. Also, some mission-based achievements were harder if not every character was allowed to play.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Do you guys like this or think the lock made sense? Im trying to figure out what I think.  I don't really care honestly. I just got onslaughts third right click.  Not impressed.  I hate how people arent unique like they use to.  BUFFS arent impressive at all to me either.  I like when certain few had buffs and it was like "Bring a healer or someone who gives buffs"  But now everybody has buffs... so overrated and annoying.  I wish they would give people 3 fighting right clicks.  What happened to buffs being rare


I don't really think buffs have ever been "rare" per see, but less characters did have them. I think the developers are trying to make it easier for the younger players to get better at the game.

----------


## millsfan

The buffs are annoying.  EVERY GUardian has them.  EVERY New character has them.  And people need to stop expecting characters every week.  We just got tons of characters back to back.  It takes time for them to make content and quality is key.  We need to give them a break.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Has anyone seen Duke Plastic Judge's Sprites on the wiki?I think they're really good.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> The buffs are annoying.  EVERY GUardian has them.  EVERY New character has them.  And people need to stop expecting characters every week.  We just got tons of characters back to back.  It takes time for them to make content and quality is key.  We need to give them a break.


If you don't like buffs don't use them. Also as the game gets more popular more people will be expecting more new characters. In 2012 we used to go weeks without an update. When we finally got an update the character was sometimes not even that good.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Random wish list; aside from the Surfers on their surfboards, I wish FF Spidey could use the Fantasticar in his emote 3 for the racetrack hot spots.



> Also, nice to see that they looking into more in depth ways of earning heroes.


When I asked that question I gave an example: since Blast From The Past has the Hydra Four mini-bosses which are repaints of four Avengers (Thor=Hammer, Captain America=Militant, Hawkeye=Bowman, Iron Man=Tactical Force), why not do a limited time achievement whereupon getting adamantium on that mission with one of the originals will unlock his Hydra counterpart.

----------


## millsfan

> If you don't like buffs don't use them. Also as the game gets more popular more people will be expecting more new characters. In 2012 we used to go weeks without an update. When we finally got an update the character was sometimes not even that good.


It is not that I dont like buffs, they're cool but I prefer more people to not have them so I can have more attacks that damage.  If people want  big updates or zones, they cant make as much characters I would think.  Unless they make characters and in the background, they slowly make the big updates.  Hero up has done great these past years I remember when they didnt have updates a lot.  They communicate with us a lot and are a great game

----------


## Teal Irrelevant Scarf

Hey Forum Goers! I have some information regarding X-Force Psylocke.

Her quote when the player clicks on solo mission: "I can deal with this just fine on my own,thanks."

When you click to do the mission with your friends: "Splendid! The right team for the job!"

Her 2nd Power up Is "Time for a Psionic Boost!"

I don´t think she says anything on her 1st and 3rd.

And last but not least, Her quote when she completes a mission with other heroes!"Excellent work, mates! Well done!"

And, Add me to the directory. my username is the same as my squad name. (Ignore my level, I played with another account, I Don´t remember the access details for,and for that i created a new one,So i know what i am doing on a mission). And if you want to add me, i am normally in the daily bugle, with x-force psylocke most of the time,but i might also go to the other zones if i need to complete an achievement and with other heroes for the same reason.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hey Forum Goers! I have some information regarding X-Force Psylocke.
> 
> Her quote when the player clicks on solo mission: "I can deal with this just fine on my own,thanks."
> 
> When you click to do the mission with your friends: "Splendid! The right team for the job!"
> 
> Her 2nd Power up Is "Time for a Psionic Boost!"
> 
> I don´t think she says anything on her 1st and 3rd.
> ...


Thanks for the wiki help! Welcome aboard to the forums and team!

----------


## Teal Irrelevant Scarf

> Thanks for the wiki help! Welcome aboard to the forums and team!


Thanks! There is one nugget of information i forgot to add.

Her quote when she visits Aunt May´s house: " I see you improved the recipe. Well done!

----------


## Ghost Wraith

Welcome Teal Irrelevant Scarf !
@Spy: You could also add the Using Hotspot quote to original Psylocke. When she flies (via Mini Fin Fang Foom's flight ability) she says: "I just knew I could fly!"

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Thanks! There is one nugget of information i forgot to add.
> 
> Her quote when she visits Aunt May´s house: " I see you improved the recipe. Well done!





> Welcome Teal Irrelevant Scarf !
> @Spy: You could also add the Using Hotspot quote to original Psylocke. When she flies (via Mini Fin Fang Foom's flight ability) she says: "I just knew I could fly!"


Thanks, just added both.

----------


## Arnier

Hi, I also have info about Mysterio
When he plays mission with Spider-man, he says: I don't usually work on sequels, but this time I make an exception, future Spidey.
Than he also says something to avengers Thor, but I don't remember what

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Hi, I also have info about Mysterio
> When he plays mission with Spider-man, he says: I don't usually work on sequels, but this time I make an exception, future Spidey.


Are you sure he says this to Spider-Man? I don't have Mysterio, but it sounds like it's addressed to Spider-Man 2099.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hi, I also have info about Mysterio
> When he plays mission with Spider-man, he says: I don't usually work on sequels, but this time I make an exception, future Spidey.
> Than he also says something to avengers Thor, but I don't remember what


Regular Spider-Man?

----------


## Arnier

> Regular Spider-Man?


yes, but I wrote it wrong. He says: I don't normally work on sequels, but I make an exception for you, future Spidey

I just recorded it https://vid.me/W6Xw

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

> Has anyone seen Duke Plastic Judge's Sprites on the wiki?I think they're really good.


I like the Magneto and Jean gray, really cool. Actually, I was just thinking it would be awesome if they released a new more impressive Magneto with that design with a faster combo, buffs, and a more powerful death from above. Would be killer.

----------


## millsfan

Check out who my brother (Famous Storm Arrow) got! 
iron man midas.jpg
He is so cool! 
I like how Midas is pretty rare. They should make more characters at a higher price, but the price doesn't need to be as high as Midas..maybe just a higher price like 20,000-50,000-100,000! 

I didn't get Midas.  For me, it will be A Long time until I get him lol!

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Hey, Uber, the mission bug jinx still seems to be affecting you on a regular basis!  That's two missions in a row we've had to abort!

One of the best sequence of bugs I've seen in a while hit us during Deadpool's mission a couple of days back.  We had a full house of four heroes to start with: Me/Cosmic (Lizard) Helmer/Midnight (X-Factor Wolverine) Uber (X-Factor Deadpool if I recall?) and someone from Helmer's friend list whose squad name I didn't catch (Blade).  Helmer and I are sitting beside each other each with our own laptops.  OK, this is going to be fun, we think. 

Bug 1:  We're all in the mission, yay!  Only, on my screen and Helmer's, Blade is in the mission but his Squad badge/healthmeter is missing.  We watch closely.  Blade seems fine, handing out plenty of damage.  Still no Blade Squad badge/healthmeter, though.  Then *poof* Blade is gone.  And then there were three.

Bug 2:  We get through to the first Dormammu cave to battle Dracula.   We're doing well, Dracula goes down after X-Factor Wolvie unleashes his HU and Cyclops, Storm and Iceman appear and attack.  Great, no lives lost, let's get out of here.  We leap through the portal.   Back in the 'real world', we assemble the troops: Lizard, OK; X-Factor Deadpool, OK; Cyclops.... Cyclops?  What's HE doing here?  Where's X-Factor Wolvie?  Well, X-Factor Wolvie is wandering around back in Dracula's cave, all alone, and unable to get out.  'The portal won't let me out!' Helmer says.  'Well your Cyclops is out and attacking the bad guys' I tell him.  'He got out instead of me!' Helmer cries indignantly.  'Let's wait and see what happens when Cyclops dies' I say.  Cyclops dies.  X-Factor Wolvie still trapped in Dracula's cave.  'This is boring!' says Helmer, trying to see what's going on on my screen.  'Don't panic', I say, 'Let's see if you get pulled through when we go to the next stage', which, I think to myself, is a long way away and Helmer is not known for his patience. So, for now, we are two. 

Bug 3:  Lizard and X-Factor Deadpool fight there way past Giant Deadpool etc., and go through the portal into Frankenstein's cave.  OK, just the two of us, plus who is it, Tigra?  Yeah, we can do this.  Only...no Frankenstein.  No Tigra.  No Mindless Ones and mummies, no anybody!  Just Lizard and X-Factor Deadpool looking around an empty cave, like two unpopular students who have gone to a party and found they have been sent to the wrong address.  Meanwhile, on Helmer's screen, X-Factor Wolvie is still all alone in Dracula's cave, looking increasingly despondent.  'What's happening?' asks Helmer.  'Frankenstein's not here,' I tell him.  'It's just me and Uber, no bad guys'.  Helmer looks at my screen, then back to his screen.  'I want to go and play Skylanders', he says.

----------


## Arnier

Hi
Here are Lizard quotes
Upon Entering: Look out puny creatures, the Lizard is here
Character Select: choose a superior life form, me
Using Door: There's nothing in here I can't handle
Eating Pizza: One pizza, extra meat and no vegetables, Yuk
Citizen Greeting: Greetings
Going in Water: Ahh, not as soothing as my favourite swamp, but it will do
Destroying Trouble-bot: Irritating pest, be gone!
Chasing Robber: Run while you can, foolish mammal, Run
Using Hotspot:
Using Wheel:
Visiting Shop: There might be something in this mammal store worth my attention
Visiting Parker House: Could you make this pie with flies in it next time
Sitting: My research shows that power naps are very effective, yesss
Other (Ice Cream, Cheese, Unable to lift, etc.): What a curious design this is, I must study it further
Solo Mission: These creatures will soon learn the errors of their waste
Mission with Other Squads: Strength in numbers, yesss
Solo Mission Complete: The ____ predator rain supreme once more (I didn't understand that world it sounds like apick or aprick or something like that)
Mission Complete with Other Squads: Those weakness creatures didn't stand a chance against us

Power 1: It might be hazardous to your health

----------


## roneers

> Hi
> Here are Lizard quotes
> Upon Entering: Look out puny creatures, the Lizard is here
> Character Select: choose a superior life form, me
> Using Door: There's nothing in here I can't handle
> Eating Pizza: One pizza, extra meat and no vegetables, Yuk
> Citizen Greeting: Greetings
> Going in Water: Ahh, not as soothing as my favourite swamp, but it will do
> Destroying Trouble-bot: Irritating pest, be gone!
> ...


I wanted to add it but emperor wobbly guardian was earlier!
If you find any more (voice interactions and just voice-overs) tell it!

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

Anyone get their Heroic Boxes from the time is right weekends yet?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Anyone get their Heroic Boxes from the time is right weekends yet?


As of 11:30 AM CST, I have not received my Heroic Box. Doesn't matter, I have all the heroes (besides Au Ultron)...so I'll save it until the next build for either
*spoilers:*
Nighthawk or Prof. X
*end of spoilers*.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> As of 11:30 AM CST, I have not received my Heroic Box. Doesn't matter, I have all the heroes (besides Au Ultron)...so I'll save it until the next build for either
> *spoilers:*
> Nighthawk or Prof. X
> *end of spoilers*.


I am in the same boat as you with heroes, except I also don't have the AU Iron Man...I was thinking of running an experiment to see if my heroic box would give me one of the goldies since that is all I don't have. Do you think it would be a waste of the box?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I am in the same boat as you with heroes, except I also don't have the AU Iron Man...I was thinking of running an experiment to see if my heroic box would give me one of the goldies since that is all I don't have. Do you think it would be a waste of the box?


Yes, that would be wasting a Heroic Box because it does NOT award Iron Spider, MODOK, Au Ultron, Iron Man Midas, Destroyer or any other contest/earnable/awarded-with-purchase hero.

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

Gaz, please look into people glitching the leaderboards. It's not fair to other players.

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## MaskedTraveler

> 


Well, everyone does love free stuff XD
Who would not do this event??
I can't wait to get my box! (Better be someone good)

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Well, everyone does love free stuff XD
> Who would not do this event??
> I can't wait to get my box! (Better be someone good)


I have a feeling there will be many players upset because they did not understand the rules...and they will blame Gaz instead of their own ignorance. Sadly, I will agree with many of them because I believe the rules were poorly written/explained. The event should have been done with proper tick/check boxes like the Achievements so players would have definitive proof of completing the three week challenge.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Is there any ETA for the Heroic Box? It's been about 3 hours since Snacks' post.

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

> I have a feeling there will be many players upset because they did not understand the rules...and they will blame Gaz instead of their own ignorance. Sadly, I will agree with many of them because I believe the rules were poorly written/explained. The event should have been done with proper tick/check boxes like the Achievements so players would have definitive proof of completing the three week challenge.


I agree, some sort of tracking system would have been extremely helpful.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

I know some of you guys here have experience with those Heroic Boxes, and since this will be my first one I have some questions:  :Confused: 

1. Is the chance to get a hero 100%?
2. Can I get a retired hero? 
3. Can I get a boxed hero?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> 1. Is the chance to get a hero 100%?
> 2. Can I get a retired hero? 
> 3. Can I get a boxed hero?


1. Barring glitches, yes.
2. Not sure.
3. No.

----------


## DasFeuer

> Gaz, please look into people glitching the leaderboards. It's not fair to other players.


GOSH I'm tired of these glitches in missions, when I with my friend are above half of an hour, it ALWAYS glitches, grr, Ive got a butthurt. I cant level my points in board, I cant play longer, as I played one time - for 1.32 -_- only if the player, who gliched, will go out of the mission, but noone wants that unfair game.
K4W7-IufNIM.jpg


*Crazy_Sean* 
I wondered what happened. Sorry for late answer.
These bugs are very common now, especially in Skull mission, someone after catching in the portal always stucks in the place, able only to jump.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I know some of you guys here have experience with those Heroic Boxes, and since this will be my first one I have some questions: 
> 2. Can I get a retired hero?


Yes. You just can't get any character you have to earn, win, or buy.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Yes. You just can't get any character you have to earn, win, or buy.


Thanks for answering.
Guess I'll first buy all heroes from the shop and then open the box.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Hey, all you one-eyed monsters. I just updated our "Most Wanted" Threads with Cyclops' R3s. It's better than what James Mardsen could do.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

As of 8:30 EST, No Heroic Box yet.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Drax quotes.

Upon Entering: "I am Drax. My enemies know me as the Destroyer. They are correct."
Character Select: N/A
Using Door: "This door won't slow me down. I'll open it and move through with ease."
Eating Pizza: "How large is extra-large? As large as me? Because I am quite large."
Citizen Greeting: "Greetings, friend. I am Drax."
Going in Water: "I do not see the amusement value of wet feet. Humans are strange."
Destroying Trouble-bot: "Whatever you are doing, it ends now."
Chasing Robber: "Run if you must, but I am fast. I will catch you."
Using Hotspot: N/A
Using Wheel: N/A
Visiting Shop: "There may be something of value in the shop for me."
Visiting Parker House: "Mmm, pie. Now I understand why Quill enjoys this planet so much."
Sitting: "Guarding the galaxy can be tiresome. Even I require rest."
Other (Ice Cream, Cheese, Unable to lift, etc.): "Rocket would understand this. I do not."
Solo Mission: "Now I will fight the enemy. They will not like it."
Mission with Other Squads: "Let's move. It's time to punish the enemy."
Solo Mission Complete: "The enemy doubted my skills. That was unwise."
Mission Complete with Other Squads:

Power 1: *grunts*
Power 2: "Nothing will stop me now."
Power 3: *yells*
Hero-Up: *yells*

----------


## cpinheir

> Yes. You just can't get any character you have to earn, win, or buy.


Can non-agents win an agent-only hero using the heroic box if they already own all the other heroes? (I am guessing answer is no, but would like confirmation)

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Can non-agents win an agent-only hero using the heroic box if they already own all the other heroes? (I am guessing answer is no, but would like confirmation)


No. These would fall under the "buy" category.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Drax quotes.
> 
> Upon Entering: "I am Drax. My enemies know me as the Destroyer. They are correct."
> Character Select: N/A
> Using Door: "This door won't slow me down. I'll open it and move through with ease."
> Eating Pizza: "How large is extra-large? As large as me? Because I am quite large."
> Citizen Greeting: "Greetings, friend. I am Drax."
> Going in Water: "I do not see the amusement value of wet feet. Humans are strange."
> Destroying Trouble-bot: "Whatever you are doing, it ends now."
> ...


Uploaded and Thanks!

----------


## millsfan

Guys I need to clarify!! There were 3 weeks where different missions gave bonus XP.  Now to get the heroic box, did you have to play 1 MISSION for just 1 out of 3 of the weekends
OR play 1 MISSION for all 3 weekends? I am confused and I only was able to do 1 mission by the way.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Guys I need to clarify!! There were 3 weeks where different missions gave bonus XP.  Now to get the heroic box, did you have to play 1 MISSION for just 1 out of 3 of the weekends
> OR play 1 MISSION for all 3 weekends? I am confused and I only was able to do 1 mission by the way.


You had to play at least 1 mission in the correct time slot for all 3 weekends.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Guys I need to clarify!! There were 3 weeks where different missions gave bonus XP.  Now to get the heroic box, did you have to play 1 MISSION for just 1 out of 3 of the weekends
> OR play 1 MISSION for all 3 weekends? I am confused and I only was able to do 1 mission by the way.


To get the heroic box you have to have played a mission each weekend during the specified times.

----------


## DasFeuer

zelenaya_strelka_vverh.jpg
Lol, I've seen different answers to all above and further in thread. Then who's right?

----------


## Megatron

> You had to play at least 1 mission in the correct time slot for all 3 weekends.


I played one mission in the correct time slot once every one of the 3 weeks on both accounts and don't see a heroic box in either one of my backpacks.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> zelenaya_strelka_vverh.jpg
> Lol, I've seen different answers to all above and further in thread. Then who's right?


I meant to convey the same message as Enraged Arrow Enforcer. Every week, at least 1 mission had to be played at the right time. Sorry if my wording was unclear.




> I played one mission in the correct time slot once every one of the 3 weeks on both accounts and don't see a heroic box in either one of my backpacks.


I don't see one either. I don't think they've been awarded yet.

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

So what's the goto mission for leveling a hero quickly ?

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> So what's the goto mission for leveling a hero quickly ?


I usually go for the Magneto one with the magnet buttons because you can get addy even with low level heroes.

----------


## CenturianSpy

For my CBR Friends whose work blocks Imgur: "Time is Right" event has awarded 300 Heroic boxes to its winners.

Got mine!



Now, I just have to save it until the next hero is released...

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

I got Reptil.



It's not who I wanted, but at least it's a free hero.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I got Reptil.


 Reptil _would_ be awesome if he grew wings for flying around zones and actually transformed into dinosaurs for his PUs/HU.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Why in the world did I not get a heroic box. I am so angry > :Frown:  I played one magneto on the first weekend's Friday. Three Juggernauts on Saturday (2nd weekend). And 2 Onlslaughts last friday. All at their enlisted times.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Why in the world did I not get a heroic box. I am so angry > I played one magneto on the first weekend's Friday. Three Juggernauts on Saturday (2nd weekend). And 2 Onlslaughts last friday. All at their enlisted times.


You should send a ticket and see what explanation is given.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Fun, I've made those:

First weekend: 12:00 – 3:00 PM PST - Double XP for Super Sized and Magnetized! (Saturday)
Second weekend: 12:00 – 3:00 AM PST - Double XP for All For Jugger-Naught! (Friday)
Third weekend: 12:00 – 3:00 AM PST - Double XP for Magentors! (Friday)

Got bonus xp on all of them but now, no heroic box for me. sigh
Don't even feel like sending a ticket.

On another note: Reptil is nice! Congrats buddy!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> You should send a ticket and see what explanation is given.


ya already done. though shso support is terrible.

----------


## TheGalaxyLeader

Got Taskmaster, pretty good hero.

Task.jpg

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Fun, I've made those:
> 
> First weekend: 12:00 – 3:00 PM PST - Double XP for Super Sized and Magnetized! (Saturday)
> Second weekend: 12:00 – 3:00 AM PST - Double XP for All For Jugger-Naught! (Friday)
> Third weekend: 12:00 – 3:00 AM PST - Double XP for Magentors! (Friday)
> 
> Got bonus xp on all of them but now, no heroic box for me. sigh
> Don't even feel like sending a ticket.
> 
> On another note: Reptil is nice! Congrats buddy!


*double post* Glad to see im not the only one.

----------


## Ace

Got Magneto  :Smile: .

----------


## CenturianSpy

> ya already done. though shso support is terrible.


I have the COMPLETE opposite opinion of Gaz's CS. I think it is the best I've ever dealt with for video games.




> Got Taskmaster, pretty good hero.





> Got Magneto .


Sweet wins!

----------


## Ace

> Sweet wins!


I know right ^_^.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I got Gladiator Hulk!
Mmm... Alrighty.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> Yes, that would be wasting a Heroic Box because it does NOT award Iron Spider, MODOK, Au Ultron, Iron Man Midas, Destroyer or any other contest/earnable/awarded-with-purchase hero.


I could not help myself...I know I just wasted 5000 fractals or whatever, but I had this tiny sliver of hope...for my heroic box I got...ghost potion for the rare. Easy come, easy go.

----------


## TheGalaxyLeader

> Sweet wins!


Yea been on my list for a while.

----------


## roneers

Ok, I've got a kinda huge problem and no idea how to fix it.

If I start the game everything loads except for the collectibles, when I press R it shows hero tokens, fractals and the golden fractal but there aren't any.
It gets worse, because every single time I try to switch characters, the game gets stuck. I press a hero, try to press the big green button and everything stops working forcing me to close the game.
I tried reloading and re-downloading but it doesn't work.

Does anybody has THE solution? Otherwise I'll be stuck with reptil for quite a while with my income being only missions and card-games.

----------


## Ace

> Ok, I've got a kinda huge problem and no idea how to fix it.
> 
> If I start the game everything loads except for the collectibles, when I press R it shows hero tokens, fractals and the golden fractal but there aren't any.
> It gets worse, because every single time I try to switch characters, the game gets stuck. I press a hero, try to press the big green button and everything stops working forcing me to close the game.
> I tried reloading and re-downloading but it doesn't work.
> 
> Does anybody has THE solution? Otherwise I'll be stuck with reptil for quite a while with my income being only missions and card-games.


From my experience, this happens when your internet connection has slowed down.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Ok, I've got a kinda huge problem and no idea how to fix it.
> 
> If I start the game everything loads except for the collectibles, when I press R it shows hero tokens, fractals and the golden fractal but there aren't any.
> It gets worse, because every single time I try to switch characters, the game gets stuck. I press a hero, try to press the big green button and everything stops working forcing me to close the game.
> I tried reloading and re-downloading but it doesn't work.
> 
> Does anybody has THE solution? Otherwise I'll be stuck with reptil for quite a while with my income being only missions and card-games.


This happened to me, too. Are you using Firefox? I switched to Chrome today and it fixed itself. I think there's an issue with Mozilla's latest update.

----------


## Arnier

I've got Human Torch from the heroic box

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I've got Human Torch from the heroic box


Yay for Johnny. I'll check my backpack for both accounts later but won't open them yet, I'll wait for the right time.

----------


## millsfan

Besides new characters or missions... 
what do you guys see hero up making in the future that will be outstanding?

I remember they talked about some of their big updates like unlimited web slinging.  Post your ideas and suggestions.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Besides new characters or missions... 
> what do you guys see hero up making in the future that will be outstanding?
> 
> I remember they talked about some of their big updates like unlimited web slinging.  Post your ideas and suggestions.


I'd like to see something like Trivia Tuesday in-game. Almost everybody loves trivia games, and it would pose a fun way to earn rewards, like exclusive medallions or heroes. I think SHSO needs a new game mode besides missions, zones, and card games. (And the HQ and Arcade, but nobody uses those).

Also, there should be some kind of birthday present awarded for logging in on your birthday. It could be something like 1,000 fractals, a Heroic Box, or even a day of free membership.

----------


## millsfan

> Also, there should be some kind of birthday present awarded for logging in on your birthday. It could be something like 1,000 fractals, a Heroic Box, or even a day of free membership.


I totally thought of this.  They can make it for everybody if they want or, this can be a new member benefit.  I'm thinking of rewards but it also depends on what time period we're talking about since the game changes a lot so aspects like getting fractals or heroic boxes may change if they aren't in the game at one point.  They could even go as far as to make a special birthday character if they wanted.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Besides new characters or missions... 
> what do you guys see hero up making in the future that will be outstanding?


That new way of earning heroes that was hinted at in Squad Time.Craftable vehicles for using flying and racetrack hotspots without using sidekicks. Having heroes with their arms held up looks ridiculous. Spider-Mobile and Fantasticar anyone?An April Fools mission using only selected sidekicks, minis (except Fin Fang Foom) not allowed.Other seasonal zone extensions similar to Strange's Sanctum Sanctorum and the Santa rocket sleigh. Maybe during one season entering the Baxter Building will teleport you to the FF's "Doomsday in Space" Foundation space station and wander around it.See the entire layout of Super Hero City to see how the Daily Bugle connects to the Baxter Plaza via the various streets we see in the zones, and even the sewers.Make HQ a zone in itself!

----------


## Gaming Subject

I logged in and got Abomination from the heroic box. I don't know if he's good or not and I'm not a personal fan of "Abomination" so I'm having mixed feelings. Leaning more on the "Could have gotten someone better" side. Can anybody tell me if Abomination is good or not?

You might not know me so Hi there!

----------


## Charles LePage

> Can anybody tell me if Abomination is good or not?


He's bad.  And by bad, I mean good.

Seriously, he's a perfectly fine high jumping smash 'em up character to play.

----------


## millsfan

> Make HQ a zone in itself!


I have said so many times, they need to look at the HQ and wonder...why don't people touch this?
The HQ is actually cool in the sense we can make our own rooms.  I would like if they still have furniture when you level up with characters.  They stopped working on the HQ since they saw people didnt use it.  My opinion is, the HQ lets you make furniture and then CPU's roam the room.  Thats the #1 issue right there.  They should throw out the CPU's running around and let your rooms be like a social zone in a way.  You run around your room and click (interact) with furniture in the room.  Friends can view their friends list and see that you're in your HQ room and can follow you and hang out in your room just like a zone.  They already have the HQ created, why not easily expand on it and make it a new social hang out?

----------


## Gaming Subject

I know I'm late but thanks Charles. I think I'll give him a chance. I'll come back once I reach level 5 with him.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Man I didn't get a heroic box. 
I did all the missions in the correct time slots but, I started one of them 4 minutes before it switched to the next one so I guess I didnt finish in time.
Bummer  :Frown:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I logged in and got Abomination from the heroic box. I don't know if he's good or not and I'm not a personal fan of "Abomination" so I'm having mixed feelings. Leaning more on the "Could have gotten someone better" side. Can anybody tell me if Abomination is good or not?
> 
> You might not know me so Hi there!





> He's bad.  And by bad, I mean good.
> 
> Seriously, he's a perfectly fine high jumping smash 'em up character to play.





> I know I'm late but thanks Charles. I think I'll give him a chance. I'll come back once I reach level 5 with him.


You forgot to mention his P2! Team Heal, baby!

----------


## the_key_24

all of the above, but also they need to add gamepad support, or better yet make the game a downloadable client so that you don't need to use a browser

reason for gamepad support: The game (at least for me) is practically screaming to be played with a gamepad. They could just have one button for regular attacks and another for special attacks, with a third for HU

Reason for downloadable client: The game is slightly laggy in a browser, but I'm playing on a tower that can run the Arkham games at a steady 60FPS. If they made a downloadable client, it could easily improve loading and not cram Chrome/Firefox with a ton of data

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> all of the above, but also they need to add gamepad support, or better yet make the game a downloadable client so that you don't need to use a browser


I support both of these. The upshot with the client is that it may elude the filters installed in many office servers, including mine, since they focus on browsers. I can still access Facebook and Twitter with their Android apps.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

I didn't get a box either, even though I'm sure I was doing the missions during the correct time.  But it's okay, I have more than enough fractals to spend on new content when it comes out.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Besides new characters or missions... 
> what do you guys see hero up making in the future that will be outstanding?
> 
> I remember they talked about some of their big updates like unlimited web slinging.  Post your ideas and suggestions.


1. A mobile App that ties-in with SHSO and grants exclusive content. I think a card game or Candy Crush-style game would be the best two options.
2. Mega-Size heroes and missions were you need a mega-size hero. This could be done through a *Story Mode*.
3. Disenfranchising duplicate items (selling them back to the store).
4. More "Destiny"-style Achievements focused on teamwork. Having to find other squads with specific heroes (Play with these 4 Spider-Men, etc.) built many relationships and increased the community get-togethers.
5. Proper Themes.

----------


## Gaming Subject

> Besides new characters or missions... 
> what do you guys see hero up making in the future that will be outstanding?
> 
> I remember they talked about some of their big updates like unlimited web slinging.  Post your ideas and suggestions.


1. A way to earn gold. I'm pretty sure the only way to get gold (without being a member) is to buy it. Correct me if I'm wrong.
2. Make characters that can ride around using sidekicks look better when riding (No offense but if you have anyone like that then you know what I mean)
3. Have a mission that's X2 in a month. It could be a day, week, month, but they should have a mission thats X2 for a period of time based on a theme (X-men month= X men mission
4. Buying a hero gets you a random potion (Just a thought but hey, potions are pretty fun)

Thats all I got. Pretty lame and some are dumb but just my thoughts.

----------


## the_key_24

> 1. A mobile App that ties-in with SHSO and grants exclusive content. I think a card game or Candy Crush-style game would be the best two options.
> 4. More "Destiny"-style Achievements focused on teamwork. Having to find other squads with specific heroes (Play with these 4 Spider-Men, etc.) built many relationships and increased the community get-togethers.


I agree with all but these I had some comments that could help.

1. I agree with the card game, but I feel there should be 2 apps. A card game app that gives out Heroic Boxes to the Top 10 people of each tounament (It would also include a new story mode that for each chapter you complete, awards you with exclusive heroes, one being the Collector.) The other would be a more simple app that focuses on minigames (similarly to Wizard101 and kifreegames.com) where you play minigames and get rewarded in fractals or (if you get far enough) sidekicks and XP potions. The second app would also have a web version where you get codes to put in instead of having it be linked to your account.

4. They should have a Multiverse section with subsections of heroes that have multiple variations. Challenges that say, for example, "Play a mission with Iron Man Midas" would give you more fractals than "Play a mission with Iron Man 2020"

----------


## CenturianSpy

> 1. A way to earn gold. I'm pretty sure the only way to get gold (without being a member) is to buy it. Correct me if I'm wrong.


This won't happen. One of the main purposes of the "Recharge" update was to stop "free gold". The ability to buy nearly everything with fractals (sans a few bundles) also severely mitigates the need for this. Now if you want Gaz to have a double (or higher multiple) fractal day/mission...that's a horse of a different color.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I agree with all but these I had some comments that could help.
> 
> 1. I agree with the card game, but I feel there should be 2 apps. A card game app that gives out Heroic Boxes to the Top 10 people of each tounament (It would also include a new story mode that for each chapter you complete, awards you with exclusive heroes, one being the Collector.) The other would be a more simple app that focuses on minigames (similarly to Wizard101 and kifreegames.com) where you play minigames and get rewarded in fractals or (if you get far enough) sidekicks and XP potions. The second app would also have a web version where you get codes to put in instead of having it be linked to your account.
> 
> 4. They should have a Multiverse section with subsections of heroes that have multiple variations. Challenges that say, for example, "Play a mission with Iron Man Midas" would give you more fractals than "Play a mission with Iron Man 2020"


I like the idea of cross media Pay Apps which gives ACCOUNTS content, I think codes could be misused or stolen. A card game App would be amazing to give out Gambit (Repaint or Retread) or Jack of Hearts character. I think contests on the app should award booster packs with all the unreleased cards.

_ANYTHING_ Multi-verse is a good idea.

----------


## Gaming Subject

I think Abomination is my 2nd favorite hero (1st being Venom) because that health boost sure is powerful and the hero up can take out a Sentinal, and ALL crushbots at level 4. He can't take bosses out though. I'm gonna try to get him to level 11 (Max) and I might buy his badge depending on how fun he is. I just figured out something- don't get carried away. 

The card game idea sounds great even though most (like me) don't like card games (#hulkbuster) but that app could make some people into it. The second app shouldn't have a web version in my own opinion because apps were meant to be apps, not everywhere but hey that computer version is fine for some who don't have a phone, etc. The web version should have it linked to your account though because having it linked to your account makes it easier for most people who are lazy to enter codes if thats what you mean by link.

----------


## TheGalaxyLeader

I think they should create more community events. For instance with fallen zones returning, maybe have the entire community try to reach a goal, such as defeat Ultron in his missions a number of times and unlock rewards progressively, with a final prize being an exclusive title. Additionally, they could also make a set of solo achievements to unlock crafting or purchase in the shop for a hero/sidekick, such as Avengers Vision or Avengers Ultron.

----------


## Raven

> Besides new characters or missions... 
> what do you guys see hero up making in the future that will be outstanding?
> 
> I remember they talked about some of their big updates like unlimited web slinging.  Post your ideas and suggestions.


1) Porting the entire game to mobile devices (android / iOS). As apposed to those that see the game fitting for a gamepad, I see it as perfect for touch screen.
2) Purchasable character skins for alternate costumes, we don't need entire new heroes in most cases.
3) Allowing you to advertise a multiplayer mission and set criteria (squad level / hero level / theme etc) of who can join - these would appear in a board that you could select to join if you met the requirements
4) Unlockable content - heroes that can only be purchased after reaching a certain level etc.
5) Fractal wagering in PVP card games and card trading - would seriously revive the card game.
6) Selling unused items and cards
7) A daily prize wheel  :Wink:

----------


## Gaming Subject

> 2) Purchasable character skins for alternate costumes, we don't need entire new heroes in most cases.
> 3) Allowing you to advertise a multiplayer mission and set criteria (squad level / hero level / theme etc) of who can join - these would appear in a board that you could select to join if you met the requirements
> 4) Unlockable content - heroes that can only be purchased after reaching a certain level etc.


A few comments:

I agree with 2. We have a lot of re-skins with different abilities so having skins seem better. I'd like the occasional Hero thats a Re skin though to add variety.
3 I disagree with, it adds a lot of containing or simply, less "multiplayer missions" I guess (something among those lines) because having a certain criteria is terrible for anybody that doesn't want to play the daily mission and want to play with a bunch of random people but can't because they don't have meet the certain criteria.
4 Is hard to understand- do you mean squad level? If so thats also something I disagree with because new players can't come pick a certain character they like and buy them as they go when they'd have to get a bunch of heroes the person doesn't like and when he gets to that character-- he doesn't feel it.

I mean no offense but I couldn't help replying to this as you have some good ideas,  just some that might make the game a little more "demanding of some sort.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> 2) Purchasable character skins for alternate costumes, we don't need entire new heroes in most cases.


Blasphemy! 



> 3) Allowing you to advertise a multiplayer mission and set criteria (squad level / hero level / theme etc) of who can join - these would appear in a board that you could select to join if you met the requirements


A mission board would be nice.



> 4) Unlockable content - heroes that can only be purchased after reaching a certain level etc.


oooh...Me likey!



> 7) A daily prize wheel

----------


## the_key_24

> I like the idea of cross media Pay Apps which gives ACCOUNTS content, I think codes could be misused or stolen. A card game App would be amazing to give out Gambit (Repaint or Retread) or Jack of Hearts character. I think contests on the app should award booster packs with all the unreleased cards.


Yeah, I meant to say that you would login with your SHSO account to the app to do anything in it.
Booster Packs could be gotten by by participating in contests as well as Heroic Boxes for the Top 10.

Heroes that could easily be exclusive to the card game:

Gambit retread that focuses more on cards.
Jack of Hearts
Red Queen a.k.a. Queen of Hearts
Deadpool retread that uses cards of himself to attack and summons card copies of heroes to attack (as well as giving users a special mission against him)
The Collector
MCU Collector (repaint, won after beating the Collector twice in the app)
Howard the Duck (Won after defeating him as a secret boss in the card game)
Mickey Mouse (biggest stretch ever, but if possible, he would be unlocked by completing every chapter 5 times. He would be based on Sorcerer Mickey.)

----------


## Gaming Subject

> Mickey Mouse (biggest stretch ever, but if possible, he would be unlocked by completing every chapter 5 times. He would be based on Sorcerer Mickey.)


That is the best idea ever. Mickey Mouse in SHSO?! I guess I'll be hearing that laugh a lot then...

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> 


What did I just watch O_O
---
I would love:
1. A new way to fly with sidekicks. I do not like the Bubble Ride. Perhaps the heroes could ride in a flying car or something behind the sidekicks.
2. A new Storm! (Uncanny X-Force Outfit Please!)
3. Might be a long shot, but Unlimited Flying. Every once in a while, I do not like the hot spots. I rather control where I fly.
4. A Fixture to My Hero Up Problem.

Well, I can't think of anything else.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> What did I just watch O_O


YouTube "Raiders of the Last Ark." Thanks Spy, for that graphically gory GIF.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## roneers

> From my experience, this happens when your internet connection has slowed down.


I tried it with my internet connection being Great, so sadly, that's not it.

And I always use Chrome so that isn't it either
Thanks for the help though, i'll just keep trying.

----------


## Spider-Prime

got around to opening my heroic box... GOT A CARD!  :Frown:  The only ones I don't have that I can get with the box is Drax and Sam Nova. I was going to get them with my fractals and gold that i have in my account, but waited till I found how who I can get from the box. so I was pretty disappointed from this, I thought we can get a hero from the normal shop heroes from the box. But I guess not.  Me so sad  :Frown:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

This was a pleasant sight for me!

I'm going to open the Heroic Boxes when the only heroes I haven't bought yet are the 5400/6000 fractals ones, which I can accomplish now with my agent (at the cost of delaying that 270,000 fractals for Midas) right now but not yet for my non-agent.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> got around to opening my heroic box... GOT A CARD!  The only ones I don't have that I can get with the box is Drax and Sam Nova. I was going to get them with my fractals and gold that i have in my account, but waited till I found how who I can get from the box. so I was pretty disappointed from this, I thought we can get a hero from the normal shop heroes from the box. But I guess not.  Me so sad


You have a legitimate complaint. I hope you write a Help ticket to Gaz. All Heroes available in the shop need to be eligible for Heroic Boxes. I'm angry at your failure to get a hero. Keep us posted on Gaz's response.

----------


## Megatron

> For my CBR Friends whose work blocks Imgur: "Time is Right" event has awarded 300 Heroic boxes to its winners.
> 
> Got mine!
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I just have to save it until the next hero is released...


I completed the same missions on both accounts but only won on one of them.  Oh well.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I completed the same missions on both accounts but only won on one of them.  Oh well.


That's odd- I completed the missions on two teams and both teams won.   Send a ticket and see how they explain it.

----------


## Teal Irrelevant Scarf

Hey,do any of you know what this means?

"Error #112:

Unable to Enter Missions right now.

Placeholder object failed to spawn"

If it is relevant, this pops up whenever i try doing the "Whack-A-Mole-Man" Mission.
And that is bad for me, because i cannot progress the solo conquest series of missions and i cannot save up for another 5k hero.

In other news, I nearly played with Emperor Wobbly Guardian. NEARLY. Host was inactive, unfortunately(Wobbly chose dracula and I chose X-Force Psylocke)

----------


## roneers

> Hey,do any of you know what this means?
> 
> "Error #112:
> 
> Unable to Enter Missions right now.
> 
> Placeholder object failed to spawn"
> 
> If it is relevant, this pops up whenever i try doing the "Whack-A-Mole-Man" Mission.
> ...


Do you enter the missions via the achievements or via the mission page?
If it is via the achievements it could just be you don't have the mission yet.

----------


## Teal Irrelevant Scarf

> Do you enter the missions via the achievements or via the mission page?
> If it is via the achievements it could just be you don't have the mission yet.


I have the mission though,and when i access it from the mission page,the same message appears to me as if i clicked the play button via achievements.

----------


## roneers

> I have the mission though,and when i access it from the mission page,the same message appears to me as if i clicked the play button via achievements.


In that case I should try another browser or redownload the game files.
If that doesn't work, sent in a ticket in the help center.

----------


## Spider-Prime

> You have a legitimate complaint. I hope you write a Help ticket to Gaz. All Heroes available in the shop need to be eligible for Heroic Boxes. I'm angry at your failure to get a hero. Keep us posted on Gaz's response.


yup made one. I will tell you what they say.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Got my Heroic Box. I'm going to hold out for awhile until I've got all the characters(excluding Iron Man Midas, AU Ultron, and Spider-Man Noir).

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Still no box, still no ticket answered.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Still no box, still no ticket answered.


I'm guessing that Gaz is getting thousands of these. I hope that they prepare a better system for the next contest they have in this fashion instead of getting so upset with this contest's results they scrap this type of contest.


Updated our "Most Wanted" thread with 27 Daredevil R3s. So, if you haven't blinded yourself from your Red Rider BB gun give it a look.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

Yeah, I didn't get a box and I don't have a response for my ticket either.

----------


## Spider-Prime

They gave me the usual response of if you have everyone, you can't get anything from it response. Which I don't own everyone yet and can use it on Drax and Sam Nova, even tho I mentioned that in the ticket, they still gave me that response.

I don't think they will give me another box, seems it will be oh so sad too bad type of deal from CS.

----------


## Gaming Subject

> They gave me the usual response of if you have everyone, you can't get anything from it response. Which I don't own everyone yet and can use it on Drax and Sam Nova, even tho I mentioned that in the ticket, they still gave me that response.
> 
> I don't think they will give me another box, seems it will be oh so sad too bad type of deal from CS.



Thats sad. Literally one of the saddest things since sliced bread. No but for real thats terrible. These are dark times people...

----------


## CenturianSpy

> They gave me the usual response of if you have everyone, you can't get anything from it response. Which I don't own everyone yet and can use it on Drax and Sam Nova, even tho I mentioned that in the ticket, they still gave me that response.
> 
> I don't think they will give me another box, seems it will be oh so sad too bad type of deal from CS.


This makes me feel that the Heroic Box heroes don't include Drax or Sam Nova. This means that Gaz isn't adding new heroes to the Heroic Box coding? Gaz should post a list of ALL heroes obtainable via the Heroic Box. I know if you hover the pointer over the Ultra Rare Heroic Box it lists the possible heroes, to not do this for the Heroic Boxes is crap.

----------


## Spider-Prime

> This makes me feel that the Heroic Box heroes don't include Drax or Sam Nova. This means that Gaz isn't adding new heroes to the Heroic Box coding? Gaz should post a list of ALL heroes obtainable via the Heroic Box. I know if you hover the pointer over the Ultra Rare Heroic Box it lists the possible heroes, to not do this for the Heroic Boxes is crap.


They still made it say that I can get them from it, here is the copy and paste from the CS.
reetings Emperor Silent Baron,

Please note that these boxes should only provide heroes that are not Agents-only, and that if you already have all of the non-Agents heroes, you will receive an alternate prize from these boxes instead.

Thank you,

Michael
Super Hero Squad Online Customer Support

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> This makes me feel that the Heroic Box heroes don't include Drax or Sam Nova.


So now I'm getting the impression that 6k fractal heroes are not included and it's risky to open the box if they are all that I am missing.

----------


## Spider-Prime

it makes me not even wanting to bother if they do this event again, that's for sure. It would be nice if they gave me something for my trouble, but whatever, I don't think they care that much cause it was for free. I was going to buy 2000 gold to keep in my account and get another box to get the one of the others that I don't have yet, but not I don't want to cause I feel like I will get ripped off from the box, which is the only reason I want to see their responses and what they will do with my situation. So they don't care about the box even when free, I get the feeling they might do that again even if I bought it with the gold pack.

----------


## Raven

So the only heroes I don't have are the gold IM & Ultron and Onslaught. I was going to open my heroic box once Onslaught came off early access but I guess there is no point now... or no point ever if they aren't adding the new heroes to this box. Disappointing.

----------


## Spider-Prime

> So the only heroes I don't have are the gold IM & Ultron and Onslaught. I was going to open my heroic box once Onslaught came off early access but I guess there is no point now... or no point ever if they aren't adding the new heroes to this box. Disappointing.


I'm still trying to get more of a response from CS, so yah, just wait till we see what they do for me.

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

*spoilers:*
Is Professor X coming to the game ? I saw his name mentioned a few pages back, and his avatar in one of the missions. 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## CenturianSpy

> *spoilers:*
> Is Professor X coming to the game ? I saw his name mentioned a few pages back, and his avatar in one of the missions. 
> *end of spoilers*


The CBR Codebreakers believe that he is coming. 
*spoilers:*
I think Nighthawk is coming first as Charles PUs haven't been updated, yet. Also, for some reason Carnage's combo is before Xavier's, too.
*end of spoilers*

All this info can be found in our Codebreaker Reports on our "Most Wanted" thread and the Release Schedule found on our wiki.


EDIT: Update is coming!

----------


## Charles LePage

> EDIT: Update is coming!


Seems like a good time to ask this:  I think we have established the Heroic Box won't produce an Agent only hero.   Would a character that is Agent only for just their first week then not produce from a Heroic Box in that first week?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Seems like a good time to ask this:  I think we have established the Heroic Box won't produce an Agent only hero.   Would a character that is Agent only for just their first week then not produce from a Heroic Box in that first week?


Poop. I didn't think of that. I think I'll never open mine.

----------


## Raven

> Seems like a good time to ask this:  I think we have established the Heroic Box won't produce an Agent only hero.   Would a character that is Agent only for just their first week then not produce from a Heroic Box in that first week?





> Poop. I didn't think of that. I think I'll never open mine.


That's why I was waiting for Onslaught to come off early access before opening, he's the only hero I could potentially get from that box right now.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Does anyone realize that there is 90% no Nighthawk coming today. It's and I'm definite it's the Mysterio Mission.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Does anyone realize that there is 90% no Nighthawk coming today. It's and I'm definite it's the Mysterio Mission.


New sidekicks, that's all. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> New sidekicks, that's all.




For my CBR friends at work whose employer blocks imgur:
1. 4 new Sidekicks- Wolvie, Cap SS, Classic DD, Iron Fist(craftable) *Note- there may be FIVE sidekicks...
2. Sidekick badges- including Electro (I'm assuming he's winnable in Mystery Boxes)

----------


## cpinheir

> Seems like a good time to ask this:  I think we have established the Heroic Box won't produce an Agent only hero.   Would a character that is Agent only for just their first week then not produce from a Heroic Box in that first week?


Yes, agent-only-for-1st-weeks are NOT produced by heroic box in first week. I confirmed this by opening my heroic box a few days ago, and the only heroes I didn't have were Midas IM, AU Ultron, Annihilus and Onslaught. Even before opening I was guessing it would not produce any hero, and I was right. Another test purely in the name of science...

I can't really say I'm upset at Gaz regarding their lack of clarification of what the box will produce. Since the big update last year, I have more fractals than I know what to do with [yet I still won't waste them on Iron Man Midas  :Wink:  ]. So losing a few thousand fractals worth of hero from a crummy free heroic box is nothing compared to how much I've gained since the big update. I won't really need to spend any real-world money for a long time...maybe a month jr agent now and then so I can buy missing agent-only heroes.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Ugh, so much clicking to create sidekick badges. I hope they redesign the crafting system one day.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

Can anyone confirm that Electro sidekick is only obtainable by mystery box? I just bought 40+ or so and had no luck.

----------


## Raven

Ticket sent!

----------


## general miner baron

Is anyone else unable to see all of their sidekicks now?  I can't use the four that I purchased today.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Is anyone else unable to see all of their sidekicks now?  I can't use the four that I purchased today.


I haven't been able to see all my sidekicks for months.  My list ends at Mini Chitauri Bazooka Trooper.

----------


## Charles LePage

> 2. Sidekick badges- including Electro (I'm assuming he's winnable in Mystery Boxes)


He is winnable in Mystery Boxes.  Took me two boxes to get him.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Can anyone confirm that green goblin sidekick is only obtainable by mystery box? I just bought 20 or so and had no luck.


You mean Mini Electro? Got him third try





> Is anyone else unable to see all of their sidekicks now?  I can't use the four that I purchased today.





> I haven't been able to see all my sidekicks for months.  My list ends at Mini Chitauri Bazooka Trooper.


Same here

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> You mean Mini Electro? Got him third try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here


Yes, and thank you.

----------


## CenturianSpy

I just got confirmation from Gaz that the Heroic Box is a "<sic> fixed catalog that does NOT include the new released heroes" _and_ "This may change in the future."

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Thanks Spy. Now all we need is the cut-off for which is considered _new_ as far as the Heroic Box is concerned. So likely 6k fractal heroes are new.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Juggernaut Box #1 = Mini Dark Silver Surfer
Juggernaut Box #2 = Mini Electro

Luckiest Draws EVER!!!!

----------


## Raven

> I just got confirmation from Gaz that the Heroic Box is a "<sic> fixed catalog that does NOT include the new released heroes" _and_ "This may change in the future."


Way to shaft their oldest players... Heroic boxes are useless.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Juggernaut Box #1 = Mini Dark Silver Surfer
> Juggernaut Box #2 = Mini Electro
> 
> Luckiest Draws EVER!!!!


Peanut butter and jealous!

Edit: just got him, took 50+ boxes :s

Good for you for being so lucky dude!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Way to shaft their oldest players... Heroic boxes are useless.


If you have all the heroes in the Heroic Box "catalog" you should get 5000 fractals. That'll solve any issue. OR Gaz could just script every available character (those found in the store) into said catalog...

The latter statement makes the most sense.

----------


## Spider-Prime

well that does indeed suck  :Frown:  oh well. at least the box was for free. But, I was going to add 2000 gold and get another heroic box to get the last guy I needed, glad I didn't now.

But, it could have at least given out a pet you don't have. I really didn't want that captain america card lol

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I just logged in and saw the villainous sidekicks sale (20% off) so i went ahead and bought 'em all!

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> I just logged in and saw the villainous sidekicks sale (20% off) so i went ahead and bought 'em all!


I wonder if they plan to retire sidekicks someday.

----------


## DasFeuer

Guys, does that mean  that we have to craft only 6 new badges to achieve 200? I crafted for new sidekicks and got 194 in the whole

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Thanks Spy. Now all we need is the cut-off for which is considered _new_ as far as the Heroic Box is concerned. So likely 6k fractal heroes are new.


I'm guessing this happened because of the Agent Venom fiasco. Remember when many players were buying the $20 gold pack and getting Agent Venom BEFORE he was released? Gaz had to manually take all of those away and then give them back upon official (which involves legal licenses) release. They also had to quickly write a script to stop the illegal awarding of Agent Venom. I'm guessing Gaz either forgot to remove that script, or if you want to think of a more sinister Gaz plot...it was done intentionally to retain long time subscribers by thwarting them from switching to short-term microtransactions (MTXs).

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## CenturianSpy

Pictures by Jared Bustamante and Joshua Dineros.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Finally! Carnage images revealed!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Saved me the trouble of screencapping him. Now we can have a symbiote team with Venom, Agent Venom, Anti-Venom, and Carnage.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Episode 23 starring Dark Iron Patriot posted on our "Most Wanted" thread. 14 quick characters and many more questions.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Who was Hamster Linebacker?

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

70 Venomous Boxes and no Venom...  30 Infinity Boxes and no Thanos.   I did win Rocket Raccoon in less than 10 boxes... and Emma Frost,  Spider Girl and Spider Woman.  I also think being an agent you get cards you dont already have more often from booster packs.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Who was Hamster Linebacker?


I don't think he's dead...

But seriously, he was the originator of the SHSO wiki and an OG CBRite. He is also famous for all his fan art icons he made for said wiki. He was kind enough to post his PhotoShop tools and instructions for making icons (Gaz calls these HUDs), cards, and other SHSO stuff, too. I miss him.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I don't think he's dead...
> 
> But seriously, he was the originator of the SHSO wiki and an OG CBRite. He is also famous for all his fan art icons he made for said wiki. He was kind enough to post his PhotoShop tools and instructions for making icons (Gaz calls these HUDs), cards, and other SHSO stuff, too. I miss him.


So you were like his apprentice?

----------


## Spider-Prime

oh baby Carnage! Can't wait for him to come out.

He's going to be in Marvel Heroes also but as a team up that isn't playable yet  :Frown:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So you were like his apprentice?


Hardly. I have no PhotoShop skillz. My Gimp skillz are beginner level at best.

Did anyone get a Daily Bugle Weekend Edition last week?

----------


## millsfan

Ok so my birthday is tomorrow so here are my birthday SHSO wishes.

Revamp of the HQ.  Make it more like a social area.  Get rid of the CPU's and make it so we run around and control our hero in the HQ, along with inviting friends over to chat.
MARVEL NOW! and ULTIMATE Characters

Different ways of releasing heroes.  I've talked about this before.  I think it would be cool if you could get a rare pop up to buy an exclusive character only found by getting lots of cubes, using them, hoping for the chance of getting the rare character.

Looking back on older characters.  The team has progressed and improved on creating heroes now a days and 2 heroes specifically I would like to be "Taken back to the lab".  Symbiote Spiderman should swing with and fight with black webs.  Playing through SPIDERMAN: SHATTERED DIMENSIONS really made me think of how much cooler this AGENT ONLY character could be.  spider-man-shattered-dimensions-20100720031756627-000.jpg

Reptil.  Reptil I actually NEVER even bought and I've played for years.  I really think he appears unique, shapeshifting into dinosaurs yet, his moveset lacks this.  It would be cool if he first of all used Pterodactyl flight in the social zones, and maybe even in his combos.  His Combos, hero up, and right clicks should have consisted of turning into various dinosaurs.  He truly could be more epic.
4d39ca740618c.jpg

I can't think of anything now but, my biggest wish is for them to stay awesome.  I love how hero up makes the youtube videos to give us satisfaction and just really listens to their fans.  I feel like they read what we send to them and are a great team together.  They keep impressing everyone all the time and I'm happy they work hard to make a great game

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Hardly. I have no PhotoShop skillz. My Gimp skillz are beginner level at best.


I have different versions of 'Shop on my PCs but have basic to intermediate skills



> Did anyone get a Daily Bugle Weekend Edition last week?


Nope.



> Ok so my birthday is tomorrow so here are my birthday SHSO wishes.


A fellow Februarian! Born on Groundhog Day? (They should put Squirrel Girl on sale for the day.)



> MARVEL NOW! and ULTIMATE Characters


Ultimate She-Hulk! Her hair is light, almost mint green, and distinguishes her from 616 She-Hulk.



> Different ways of releasing heroes.  I've talked about this before.  I think it would be cool if you could get a rare pop up to buy an exclusive character only found by getting lots of cubes, using them, hoping for the chance of getting the rare character.


Agreed. Also by completing specific missions by specific heroes for a limited time.



> I can't think of anything now but, my biggest wish is for them to stay awesome They keep impressing everyone all the time and I'm happy they work hard to make a great game


Even though Snacks rarely posts here, it's good he has a CBR account and can read what we say.

----------


## Iron Maiden

> If you have all the heroes in the Heroic Box "catalog" you should get 5000 fractals. That'll solve any issue. OR Gaz could just script every available character (those found in the store) into said catalog...
> 
> The latter statement makes the most sense.


Just my 2 cents about the Heroic Boxes.     I think you have to remember that many that post here are among the elite players that have spent a lot of time earning fractals, etc and buying heroes.  You are in the minority and for someone who is not at that level they work pretty well.   I got Iron Man MK2 (probably misspelled that) because I really don't like buying mulitple versions of the same hero just to be a completist.   7 or 8 version of Wolverine or Spider-man is something I am just not interested in.  I did strike out about 15 or 20 times with Juggernaut but I did finally get him and right before that I got Dark Surfer sidekick.   BTW, I have my 3 year badge and just recently made it to level 3000.  I like to play but I don't devote hours every day on the game.   I suspect that's about the average.  

Also, I think there should be some degree of difficulty but at the same time the game  still should be kid friendly.  I can see how that can be a problem if there are really not that many children playing anymore if they got frustrated by the more difficult missions.  My nieces and nephews played more often before they got the Disney Infinity game with the Marvel heroes.  But I still think they should make some things at least doable for them and right now probably the only mission the younger players can do might be Sabretooth.   They would have never figured out the Chimichanga trick.  They are only 9 and sometimes they just lose interest. BTW, I thought that was kind of sneaky myself since I don't really look for secret "cheats" like that and was doing it by sheer luck.  By the time I found out the trick from here and got it down I never could get them all in the time I had left.  If they are going to do something like that they should have let everyone in on that.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Just my 2 cents about the Heroic Boxes.     I think you have to remember that many that post here are among the elite players that have spent a lot of time earning fractals, etc and buying heroes.  You are in the minority and for someone who is not at that level they work pretty well.   I got Iron Man MK2 (probably misspelled that) because I really don't like buying mulitple versions of the same hero just to be a completist.   7 or 8 version of Wolverine or Spider-man is something I am just not interested in.  I did strike out about 15 or 20 times with Juggernaut but I did finally get him and right before that I got Dark Surfer sidekick.   BTW, I have my 3 year badge and just recently made it to level 3000.  I like to play but I don't devote hours every day on the game.   I suspect that's about the average.


I *DO* think the Heroic Boxes do work well for the majority of SHSO players, _but_ it would be easy for Gaz to make them work for *all* players. Putting ALL store-available heroes and/or rewarding 5000 fractals to those who already have all heroes would solve that. Why have an event where your *MOST* loyal players can't win?




> Also, I think there should be some degree of difficulty but at the same time the game  still should be kid friendly.  I can see how that can be a problem if there are really not that many children playing anymore if they got frustrated by the more difficult missions.  My nieces and nephews played more often before they got the Disney Infinity game with the Marvel heroes.  But I still think they should make some things at least doable for them and right now probably the only mission the younger players can do might be Sabretooth.   They would have never figured out the Chimichanga trick.  They are only 9 and sometimes they just lose interest. BTW, I thought that was kind of sneaky myself since I don't really look for secret "cheats" like that and was doing it by sheer luck.  By the time I found out the trick from here and got it down I never could get them all in the time I had left.  If they are going to do something like that they should have let everyone in on that.


I think the game has something for everyone. My five-year old niece likes doing the Mayhem missions with her short attention spa. My seven-year old nephew likes to run the easier, non-crisis/survival missions with other players and playing the computer in the card games (he likes building decks). We all have to remember the recent BIG events (Deadpool and "Time is Right") are the first of their kind for Gaz, so they're feeling them out. I agree without the glitch for the Deadpool event it would be near impossible for the casual player to have won and I did like the effort Gaz did with doing the extra legwork in making the check boxes so players knew their progress. I like the shortness of the "Time is Right" event but I feel Gaz missed the mark by not having progress boxes where players knew with certainty that they actually completed each weekend's criteria. I was unsure I would even win a box.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Eric confirmed the Daily Bugle Weekend Edition email was never sent.

----------


## millsfan

How do you re sign up for the newsletter? I never get them.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> How do you re sign up for the newsletter? I never get them.


The last newsletter did NOT come out. Eric (our Gazillion Community Coordinator) posted this for us.

You had the option to sign up for the email when you first enrolled in the game. BUT, even if you did, Gaz switched email servers in early December 2014...so, to unsubscribe/resubscribe, or to just subscribe, follow the Join SHIELD>Account Management pathway.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Happy birthday millsfan!

----------


## womprat2000

> I don't think he's dead...
> 
> But seriously, he was the originator of the SHSO wiki and an OG CBRite. He is also famous for all his fan art icons he made for said wiki. He was kind enough to post his PhotoShop tools and instructions for making icons (Gaz calls these HUDs), cards, and other SHSO stuff, too. I miss him.


I'm definitely still breathing Spy. Miss you too and hope you're doing well.

Funny timing. I started up the game the other day to show my son (who's still a little too young to play), and had to come back here ASAP. I don't recognize many of the names anymore but it's clear the CBR boards and wiki have been in outstanding hands. My thanks to you - and everyone else involved - for all their hard work! 

I did pretty much drop off the face of the Earth for a while there (heck, I had to reregister just to post), but I'm definitely going to try to come around here with more regularity.

Cheers!

----------


## Saddlerock

Good Morning!

My 3 sons and I thoroughly enjoy SHSO (I enjoy it more than they do, I must admit).  

I have a question about a badge ability.  I crafted Impossibunny's silver badge, which grants the "Create Crafting Items" ability.  For the life of me, I can't figure out what that does or how to take advantage of it.  I see the icon in the upper left of the screen when I have that sidekick activated, but beyond that, I'm stumped.  Google searches revealed nada.  

Any insight would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!

----------


## Charles LePage

As far as I remember, while you are active in a zone (as in, not just standing there and "ZZZZ"ing), the bunny will create a crafting item once every so often (might be once a minute, but it might not be that frequent).  The type of item depends upon which zone you are in.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Good Morning!


Good morning! Or rather, good evening from my time zone.



> My 3 sons and I thoroughly enjoy SHSO (I enjoy it more than they do, I must admit).


Yay, adults need fun too.



> I crafted Impossibunny's silver badge, which grants the "Create Crafting Items" ability.  For the life of me, I can't figure out what that does or how to take advantage of it.  I see the icon in the upper left of the screen when I have that sidekick activated, but beyond that, I'm stumped.


The ability is automatic: in the zones, a random zone-specific crafting part is created once a minute. You will see the counter for that crafting part appear for a few seconds on the left of your screen before it fades to let you know how many pieces of that item you already have.

Oh, and welcome the SHSO CBR family! If you want your squad name added to the list of members, simply tell CenturianSpy in your post.

Fantastic Seeker Robin (agent) / Fire Prince Duck (non-agent)

----------


## Saddlerock

> Good morning! Or rather, good evening from my time zone.


Thanks for the quick response!  You are on it!

----------


## Saddlerock

> As far as I remember, while you are active in a zone (as in, not just standing there and "ZZZZ"ing), the bunny will create a crafting item once every so often (might be once a minute, but it might not be that frequent).  The type of item depends upon which zone you are in.


Thanks for the info.  I'll give it a try after work! (Darn jobs)

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Good Morning!
> 
> My 3 sons and I thoroughly enjoy SHSO (I enjoy it more than they do, I must admit).  
> 
> I have a question about a badge ability.  I crafted Impossibunny's silver badge, which grants the "Create Crafting Items" ability.  For the life of me, I can't figure out what that does or how to take advantage of it.  I see the icon in the upper left of the screen when I have that sidekick activated, but beyond that, I'm stumped.  Google searches revealed nada.  
> 
> Any insight would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


Welcome aboard Saddlerock!



> The type of item depends upon which zone you are in.


I didn't notice that. Thanks.

This reminds me, does anyone know what does the "Pickup Strength" sidekick ability do? (Purple Mindless One sidekick has it)

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I'm definitely still breathing Spy. Miss you too and hope you're doing well.


Welcome back, my friend! I hope you and yours are doing well, also. 




> Good Morning!


Welcome to the team, Saddlerock!




> This reminds me, does anyone know what does the "Pickup Strength" sidekick ability do? (Purple Mindless One sidekick has it)


It's VERY specific to the Asgard Zone...

*EDIT:* RCL correctly stated that this sidekick power helps lift cars in other zones, too. So, "VERY specific" was incredibly wrong.



I don't know if it increases attack strength in missions...

----------


## Iron Maiden

> I *DO* think the Heroic Boxes do work well for the majority of SHSO players, _but_ it would be easy for Gaz to make them work for *all* players. Putting ALL store-available heroes and/or rewarding 5000 fractals to those who already have all heroes would solve that. Why have an event where your *MOST* loyal players can't win?


I can see your point about the boxes and maybe that will be possible someday.  I suspect it is a coding thing and they have to build in the logic to exclude everything a player owns so that only the things they don't own will be potentially populated in the heroic box.  




> I think the game has something for everyone. My five-year old niece likes doing the Mayhem missions with her short attention spa. My seven-year old nephew likes to run the easier, non-crisis/survival missions with other players and playing the computer in the card games (he likes building decks). We all have to remember the recent BIG events (Deadpool and "Time is Right") are the first of their kind for Gaz, so they're feeling them out. I agree without the glitch for the Deadpool event it would be near impossible for the casual player to have won and I did like the effort Gaz did with doing the extra legwork in making the check boxes so players knew their progress. I like the shortness of the "Time is Right" event but I feel Gaz missed the mark by not having progress boxes where players knew with certainty that they actually completed each weekend's criteria. I was unsure I would even win a box.


I think they need better documentation.  It's hard to figure out some things without looking on the internet to see if a fan found out how to do something or what something means, like the weight lifting thing with the Purple Mindless One.   The support section could use a glossary or some kind of help file that explains things.  Or maybe just a link to the Facebook page for informal Q & A.  I don't go there much.  Do they answer player's questions there?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I think they need better documentation.  It's hard to figure out some things without looking on the internet to see if a fan found out how to do something or what something means, like the weight lifting thing with the Purple Mindless One.   The support section could use a glossary or some kind of help file that explains things.  Or maybe just a link to the Facebook page for informal Q & A.  I don't go there much.  Do they answer player's questions there?


The original concept was that Gaz would run the Community questions through a forum they provided (via link on their home page). This idea was scrapped. Every Wednesday Gaz posts a precursor to their "Feedback Friday" (Gaz use to answer these on _Squad Time_) Youtube where players can ask questions. Gaz hardly answers questions on their page, but there are many of us who answer for them. Their FAQ section on their help page is a joke, but they make up for it via VERY good customer service in responding to Help questions. 

So, as you can see, Gaz pretty much has left it up to the community to answer most questions. Our wiki, our CBR threads, and our FB pages do a pretty good job of doing that. And, any Google/Bing/etc search _should_ direct players with questions our way.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> It's VERY specific to the Asgard Zone...


I believe you can lift cars in the other zones as well

----------


## Ghost Wraith

Thanks for the info Spy and RCL!
It looks like I won't be buying the Mindless One sidekick anytime soon.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> I'm definitely still breathing Spy. Miss you too and hope you're doing well.
> 
> Funny timing. I started up the game the other day to show my son (who's still a little too young to play), and had to come back here ASAP. I don't recognize many of the names anymore but it's clear the CBR boards and wiki have been in outstanding hands. My thanks to you - and everyone else involved - for all their hard work! 
> 
> I did pretty much drop off the face of the Earth for a while there (heck, I had to reregister just to post), but I'm definitely going to try to come around here with more regularity.
> 
> Cheers!


Your artwork is amazing dude, some of your originals are better or very similar to the ones they ended up using later.

----------


## millsfan

> Happy birthday millsfan!


Thanks!!! Yesterday was great but at night some what of a mess! Thanks for thinking of me.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Another late-to-the-party milestone:

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Another late-to-the-party milestone:


nah I just got fractal finder and critter catcher 1000x achievements.

----------


## millsfan

I forgot to post this a while ago..

I wanted carnage to feel crazy/animal like and run on four limbs with symbiote moving around (like in lego marvel)hqdefault.jpg

But after seeing his in game pictures that are already in development,  I am thinking he will run/move like sabretooth.  

What do you guys think?  I think It would have been cool had he ran different from the normal bipedal

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I forgot to post this a while ago..
> 
> I wanted carnage to feel crazy/animal like and run on four limbs with symbiote moving around (like in lego marvel)hqdefault.jpg
> 
> But after seeing his in game pictures that are already in development,  I am thinking he will run/move like sabretooth.  
> 
> What do you guys think?  I think It would have been cool had he ran different from the normal bipedal


I assume he'll be a mix of Venom and Anti-Venom...

----------


## millsfan

> I assume he'll be a mix of Venom and Anti-Venom...


Are you referring to movement, or movesets?

Carnage is very animal like in games and I see him more of a sabretooth type of movement..hunched, claws out and ready to attack. Im not talking about movesets, just the movement in the zones.  Now spy, what is it youre saying will be like venom/anti-venom?

----------


## roneers

If they're ever gonna make a new zone, how would these area's be?

1. Wakanda
2. Savage Land
3. Helicarrier
4. the Moon (based on the final 2 episodes of the series first season)
5. Avengers Tower
6. X-mansion

And I do seem to remember they had some art for new zones on the older forums about a few of these. It's a pity I didn't save the page with those on them.
Does anyone still have them?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> *If* they're ever gonna make a new zone, how would these area's be?


Very big *if* there; it will take a ginormous lot of man-hours, and cash, to code one. Hypothetically, if it does happen, I'd go for

2. Savage Land

Simply because it would have a totally different feel and is the best springboard for Ka-Zar, Shanna, Zabu, Sauron, Garokk, and Devil Dinosaur & Moon Boy to debut.

----------


## magenta

> And I do seem to remember they had some art for new zones on the older forums about a few of these. It's a pity I didn't save the page with those on them.
> Does anyone still have them?


I found the scans over on the Doctor Doom forum. Apparently, they are from the SSH magazine:

http://community.comicbookresources....l=1#post390545

----------


## Ghost Wraith

Wow, that concept art looks amazing. It would be really great if we got any of those someday in the (distant) future.
I always wondered what is in the background of Risky Strike card. It looks like the environment from the last image.

----------


## Slamzilla

Hey, can any squaddies out there tell me what box contains Wonder Man?

I registered for this game about 3 years ago, got the squad name "Molten Ferret." Just started playing about a month ago and I missed out on both Punisher and Wonder Man, both of whom I would very much like to acquire.

Any helpful tips? Also, were either the "featured hero" recently?

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Hey, can any squaddies out there tell me what box contains Wonder Man?
> 
> I registered for this game about 3 years ago, got the squad name "Molten Ferret." Just started playing about a month ago and I missed out on both Punisher and Wonder Man, both of whom I would very much like to acquire.
> 
> Any helpful tips? Also, were either the "featured hero" recently?


As of now Wonder Man is unobtainable from boxes as he became retired around a month ago. I don't know about Punisher being in boxes but he has been a very not repetitive featured hero.

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## roneers

> Very big *if* there; it will take a ginormous lot of man-hours, and cash, to code one. Hypothetically, if it does happen, I'd go for
> 
> 2. Savage Land
> 
> Simply because it would have a totally different feel and is the best springboard for Ka-Zar, Shanna, Zabu, Sauron, Garokk, and Devil Dinosaur & Moon Boy to debut.


I would really love the savage land too, but X-mansion should also be there with all the x men running around in this game.




> I found the scans over on the Doctor Doom forum. Apparently, they are from the SSH magazine:
> 
> http://community.comicbookresources....l=1#post390545


Thanks, that was the concept art I was looking for! I hoped someone could find the things I couldn't.
It's a pity that, out of all those areas, only villainville was realized.

----------


## millsfan

> I would really love the savage land too, but X-mansion should also be there with all the x men running around in this game.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, that was the concept art I was looking for! I hoped someone could find the things I couldn't.
> It's a pity that, out of all those areas, only villainville was realized.


Those look amazing... please I hope they take a break from the weekly updates and put effort into a *BIG new zone..*

Regarding Nighthawk..
I really like him, and I knew nothing about nighthawk going in to buying him.  He has a cool effect when he swipes his claws and, he also jumps in the air and kicks like spiderman, goes in the air and shoots rays out of his eyes then swoops through the enemy like green goblins third right click.  He also can use flight in social zones... no double jump though. I have his first/second right click so far, and his 1st right click is amazing! It's almost like a hero up! He is really good in my opinion;  only thing though that bothers me is BUFFS.   It was unique at first like how wolverine can 'heal'. Now, I don't know if the developers think it's cool or something but, literally  every new characters second right click is just buffs... Ill go as far as to name all of the recent characters off the top of my head who have buffs... 

Swashbuckling Night Crawler
Pirate Deadpool
X-force Wolvrine
X-Force Psylocke
X-Force Deadpool
Drax
Rocket Raccoon
Gamora
Groot.... 
Really more buffs??
Star-lord
Annihilus
Juggernaut
Onslaught...

OK OK ENOUGH I'm scared to go on.  Basically, BUFFS in my opinion were better when a few unique people had buffs, and it's okay and cool to have buffs yet, literally EVERY CHARACTER gets them now.  It would be better to have more attacking moves with cool visuals and have buffs as a more uncommon right click.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Now, I don't know if the developers think it's cool or something but, literally  every new characters second right click is just buffs...


It looks like second power attacks of the upcoming heroes will be buffs too. ("Carnage Rules!" and "Mystic Majesty")
Someone should seriously ask if they plan to make some good old unique second power attacks, or will every new character have buffs.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Why does Nighthawk look different from in the Super Hero Squad Show?




Is one Kyle Richmond and the other Neal Richmond?

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Those look amazing... please I hope they take a break from the weekly updates and put effort into a *BIG new zone..*
> 
> Regarding Nighthawk..
> I really like him


Agreed, I love when they put lesser known characters in the game!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Agreed, I love when they put lesser known characters in the game!


Now if only Power Princess and Hyperion (who is getting attention in Avengers, or at least an alt of him is) will follow, with the rest of the SS…

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Now if only Power Princess and Hyperion (who is getting attention in Avengers, or at least an alt of him is) will follow, with the rest of the SS…


I'm surprised Hyperion, the most famous Squadron Supreme/Sinister member, wasn't added first.
Personally, I want to see Dr. Spectrum.

----------


## millsfan

> It looks like second power attacks of the upcoming heroes will be buffs too. ("Carnage Rules!" and "Mystic Majesty")
> Someone should seriously ask if they plan to make some good old unique second power attacks, or will every new character have buffs.


It's so redundant, and I never have a surprise when I get the second right click.  I don't know if its just "Easier" to give buffs instead of animating a move, but come on the past like 20 characters probably have buffs and, they should make some heroes with all fighting right clicks. We really need to ask them what is up with this.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

DEFENDERS SALE: Feb 5-8
Silver Surfer
Angel
Iceman
Valkyrie
She Hulk
Colossus
Beast
Dr. Strange
Daredevil
Hawkeye (Not Avengers)

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> DEFENDERS SALE: Feb 5-8


Sadly Namor is not in the game, nor is Gargoyle, or Moondragon, or Andromeda.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Sadly Namor is not in the game, nor is Gargoyle, or Moondragon, or Andromeda.


Maybe they didn't want to spread the sale too wide, but Hulk was an original Defender, and both Moon Knight and Luke Cage featured and had decent-sized roles (well, as decent-sized as you can get in a non-team with a rotating cast).  There are probably others that are currently in the game that were also more than just one-issue members, but I can't recall everyone.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Maybe they didn't want to spread the sale too wide, but Hulk was an original Defender, and both Moon Knight and Luke Cage featured and had decent-sized roles (well, as decent-sized as you can get in a non-team with a rotating cast).  There are probably others that are currently in the game that were also more than just one-issue members, but I can't recall everyone.


According to the Marvel Wiki, the following characters were also members:

Black Cat
Black Panther
Iron Fist
Luke Cage
Moon Knight
Red She-Hulk
Wasp

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Why does Nighthawk look different from in the Super Hero Squad Show?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is one Kyle Richmond and the other Neal Richmond?


Just missing the utility belt. 

Source- I was a master of those "What's the Diff?" quizzes in _Highlights_ magazines.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Maybe they didn't want to spread the sale too wide, but Hulk was an original Defender, and both Moon Knight and Luke Cage featured and had decent-sized roles (well, as decent-sized as you can get in a non-team with a rotating cast).


Or maybe they chose heroes who were Defenders at the same time Nighthawk was (She-Hulk and Colossus for the New Jersey Defenders, Hawkeye I don't know when they were teammates). Were Moon Knight and Luke Cage not members at the same time as him?

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Or maybe they chose heroes who were Defenders at the same time Nighthawk was (She-Hulk and Colossus for the New Jersey Defenders, Hawkeye I don't know when they were teammates). Were Moon Knight and Luke Cage not members at the same time as him?


My memory - and we're on shaky ground here - is that Hawks had been and gone before Nighthawk joined, and that Nighthawk's long run with the team overlapped with Luke and Moon Knight.

But as I mentioned on Spy's Most Wanted thread, if we're talking Defenders then I'm waiting for the day (and it'll probably be a long wait, maybe too many religious implications) that Son of Satan turns up.  Who needs a burning motorbike - look out Ghost Rider, here's a guy with a burning chariot hoofing it around Baxter Plaza!

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

> Just missing the utility belt. 
> 
> Source- I was a master of those "What's the Diff?" quizzes in _Highlights_ magazines.


lol, I remember getting those magazines.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

So my membership's Current Plan Active Until: February 6, 2015. Does that mean it renews today or tomorrow?

----------


## CenturianSpy

For my CBR friends whose work blocks the timesuck site imgur...

Bonus XP event this weekend is the Dormammu mission.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Feedback Friday #5

----------


## millsfan

Ok they said they aren't answering questions on making me new zones yet, my question wasn't on a new zone but, making a day to night feature for your time zone.  I assume my question falls into the category of asking questions on new zones since it's modifying existing zones?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Ok they said they aren't answering questions on making me new zones yet, my question wasn't on a new zone but, making a day to night feature for your time zone.  I assume my question falls into the category of asking questions on new zones since it's modifying existing zones?


I think it's reasonable to ask about seasonal extensions to the zones like Doc Strange's Sanctum Sanctorum during Halloween and the Sleigh Ride during Christmas. (I know I want a Baxter Building teleporter to the FF's space station Foundation that is in Doomsday in Space.) Adding a day/night cycle to sync with local time zones is, I'm guessing tricky and too resource-intensive as it would involve keeping track of players' time zones and applying different lighting effects to the same zone. Just my two cents.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Someone needs to ask about bigger farts in the game...for science.

----------


## millsfan

> Someone needs to ask about bigger farts in the game...for science.


Honestly I'd rather people ask about something relevant to the game, I guess asking for bigger farts is a good question.  All the questions answered are more about Eric and not hero up lol I find it funny.  People always ask questions practically to interview eric.

----------


## Spider-Prime

I asked the question that must never be answered, they  never answered it.  :Frown: 

the First Question, the oldest question in the universe, that must never be answered, hidden in plain sight. Doctor Who?

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

I received Sasquatch out of an heroic box! He is so lovely  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ghost Wraith

Is it just me, or is Onslaught completely gone from Achievements?

----------


## roneers

I was just working on the wiki when I thought about something.
How do we know all the combinations possible for the damage/armor boost teamup bonuses?

Seems to me that we won't have to try every single combination possible whenever a new hero comes out.


Also, wouldn't it be smart if we keep the recently released heroes list to max 5-10? at the moment, it goes back to October, which isn't that recently anymore.
(just saying, cause I don't want to delete someone else's work.

----------


## millsfan

Don't you guys think they should upload different loading screens just so we don't always see the same characters on the loading screen? Additionally, they're obviously working on new characters and have models for them so why don't they make loading screens in advance to tease and create excitement for whats to come?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> I was just working on the wiki when I thought about something.
> How do we know all the combinations possible for the damage/armor boost teamup bonuses?
> 
> Seems to me that we won't have to try every single combination possible whenever a new hero comes out.


I'm not completely sure, but I assume a list of teamup bonuses is found in the code somewhere.

Speaking of teamup bonuses, I think it would be cool if there were achievements for completing each one. They're a really interesting aspect of the game, but most players wouldn't know about them without reading the wiki.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I received Sasquatch out of an heroic box! He is so lovely


Congrats! He is one my favs! Game needs more Flight members, Gaz!




> Is it just me, or is Onslaught completely gone from Achievements?


Yep, he's gone on mine, too.




> I was just working on the wiki when I thought about something.
> How do we know all the combinations possible for the damage/armor boost teamup bonuses?


The list are in the main XML file. We post them when we see them...trouble is sometimes they add them in another file...




> Also, wouldn't it be smart if we keep the recently released heroes list to max 5-10? at the moment, it goes back to October, which isn't that recently anymore.
> (just saying, cause I don't want to delete someone else's work.


RCL and Mags usually keep that page pretty updated. Send them a message on the wiki mail system with your suggestion. I like the idea of having the last 10 on there.




> Don't you guys think they should upload different loading screens just so we don't always see the same characters on the loading screen? Additionally, they're obviously working on new characters and have models for them so why don't they make loading screens in advance to tease and create excitement for whats to come?


Loading screens are my pet peeve...I want proper loading screens based on themes. 2-3 loading screens based on new/upcoming heroes ties a theme together. This simple step really shows an organized, well-thought out theme where new characters seem like their own event. Without proper loading screens everything seems like it was hashed together, it's lazy and sloppy.




> Speaking of teamup bonuses, I think it would be cool if there were achievements for completing each one. They're a really interesting aspect of the game, but most players wouldn't know about them without reading the wiki.


I think what the Achievements really lack are all those "play with these 4 Spideys/Iron Men/Hulks/etc". I think those build the community. It would be nice for those to have a separate section in the Achievements section with a nice title prize.



Did anyone get a Daily Bugle Weekend Edition newsletter/email yesterday?

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Also, wouldn't it be smart if we keep the recently released heroes list to max 5-10? at the moment, it goes back to October, which isn't that recently anymore.
> (just saying, cause I don't want to delete someone else's work.


We are keeping the recently released heroes list to max 6-12, when the next hero is released, we cut off 6 by following the themes, to me it shows 2 lines of 6, seems symmetric,  and the pattern from the revision history




> Did anyone get a Daily Bugle Weekend Edition newsletter/email yesterday?


Here

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

I keep getting so close to 100k fractals but, I keep buying the new heroes when they come out and it puts me back to 91k. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## roneers

The list are in the main XML file. We post them when we see them...trouble is sometimes they add them in another file...

Thanks for the answer. (Never seen them though, with all those files it's pretty easy to miss some.)

(multiquote won't work, sorry)

We are keeping the recently released heroes list to max 6-12, when the next hero is released, we cut off 6 by following the themes, to me it shows 2 lines of 6, seems symmetric, and the pattern from the revision history

So it should show lines of 6, it shows lines of 5 at my computer...
Well thanks for the reply.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> The list are in the main XML file. We post them when we see them...trouble is sometimes they add them in another file...


Where is the main xml file?

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> So it should show lines of 6, it shows lines of 5 at my computer...
> Well thanks for the reply.


That's what I thought, it shows different depending on the your resolution, you can see in the Feedback Friday #1 when it shows Paul's fancy monitor with lines of 7, let's keep 10 heroes at max for now on

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Where is the main xml file?


It's moved (renamed) every build...

----------


## magenta

> The list are in the main XML file. We post them when we see them...trouble is sometimes they add them in another file...


I haven't seen any teamups in other files. I actually run a search for cc_fantastic_four to find the teamup list, because it only appears in the main XML file. Though I guess they could have added a different list somewhere else. Have you tested one of these other teamups? I wrote a script to parse the XML and generate the wiki page because there were so many teamups.




> That's what I thought, it shows different depending on the your resolution, you can see in the Feedback Friday #1 when it shows Paul's fancy monitor with lines of 7, let's keep 10 heroes at max for now on


Developers use the wiki? That's weird. I would think that they have better internal documentation than what we can generate based on public knowledge.

----------


## Raven

> Developers use the wiki? That's weird. I would think that they have better internal documentation than what we can generate based on public knowledge.


I don't know about that, the number of times an update or new feature breaks something existing would hint at pretty bad documentation.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I haven't seen any teamups in other files. I actually run a search for cc_fantastic_four to find the teamup list, because it only appears in the main XML file. Though I guess they could have added a different list somewhere else. Have you tested one of these other teamups? I wrote a script to parse the XML and generate the wiki page because there were so many teamups.


I've found a few in random files and character emote files, but you usually have them added before. Possible just linking files?



> Developers use the wiki? That's weird. I would think that they have better internal documentation than what we can generate based on public knowledge.


I don't know if "use" is the right word...but they definitely per*use*. That's how you wordplay, homies!




> I don't know about that, the number of times an update or new feature breaks something existing would hint at pretty bad documentation.


The problem is the amount of files that are shared between characters. Some function files (characters movesets, emotes, etc) have over ten different squaddies...I'll never understand why they do that.


Happy 600 pages, everyone!

----------


## CenturianSpy

and 9000 posts!

----------


## the_key_24

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiMHTK15Pik

But now that Nighthawk's here, we need Hyperion

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

The game is coming down for background maintenance in 30 minutes. Estimated down time: 2 hours 

*Not an update!!!*

----------


## CenturianSpy

I wonder what the new Sony & Marvel deal means for our little game...will there be characters that come off the DNU list?

----------


## Arnier

> I wonder what the new Sony & Marvel deal means for our little game...will there be characters that come off the DNU list?


I hope so. Because I really want *spoilers:*
 Rhino 
*end of spoilers* in the game

----------


## Ravin' Ray

So Phantasmal Cowboy Musician and I (as Fire Prince Duck) got stuck in the Astral Plane in Onslaught Onslaught after defeating the first wave of astral enemies and Captain America dropped out of the mission.

----------


## beanroaster

FYI: With this last maintenance, they've reinstated (or repaired the bug that prevented) landscape damage (i.e. Onslaught's psychic rings that damage both you and enemies in his mission).

----------


## DasFeuer

They'd better solve the problem with falling flying irons, imps, bats out of battle field. Its a disaster, when you go through all Attack of Iron Men and at the end there will be suddenly the one and only little iron on the lower floor, and you can kill it only with hero, that have all-screen heroup -_-

----------


## Arnier

I thing that today we're gonna get *spoilers:*
Mysterio mission
*end of spoilers* based on the trivia Tuesday

----------


## roneers

So, do you guys think we can expect something special for Valentines Day?
I am hoping for a special sale. I was hoping for some missions, but those would have been here by know if they would come.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So, do you guys think we can expect something special for Valentines Day?
> I am hoping for a special sale. I was hoping for some missions, but those would have been here by know if they would come.


I don't know why Gaz hasn't created a Valentine's potion that turns your hero/villain red like the Shamrock potion that turns your squaddie green.

----------


## magenta

> I don't know why Gaz hasn't created a Valentine's potion that turns your hero/villain red like the Shamrock potion that turns your squaddie green.


They should at least do sales of famous couples like Reed/Sue, Gambit/Rogue, Scott/Logan, etc.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> They should at least do sales of famous couples like Reed/Sue, Gambit/Rogue, *Scott/Logan*, etc.


I missed that one...I know of Hercules and Logan in the X-treme X-Men series, but when did Cyclops and Wolvie hook up?

----------


## Guardian2002

games coming down for update yea!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> games coming down for update yea!




Enchantress?

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Enchantress?


i am 100% it is not a hero. *spoilers:*
mysterio mission
*end of spoilers*

----------


## CenturianSpy

> i am 100% it is not a hero. *spoilers:*
> mysterio mission
> *end of spoilers*


forgot about those! you're probably right! could be both, though...or am I too Polly-Anna?

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Shamrock potion that turns your squaddie green.


What is a Shamrock potion?



> Scott/Logan


 :Confused: 



> i am 100% it is not a hero. *spoilers:*
> mysterio mission
> *end of spoilers*


Well if so, it was about time.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> What is a Shamrock potion?


Potions available for purchase only on St. Patrick's Day that turn any hero/villain green while in zones. I'll post a picture when the game is back up.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I don't know why Gaz hasn't created a Valentine's potion that turns your hero/villain red like the Shamrock potion that turns your squaddie green.


Well, wouldn't a red hero look sort of...(Dare)devilish, rather than romantic-ish?

You could have a potion like a group dance or group rudeness potion, a group love potion that makes heroes/villains....  No, OK, maybe not.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Well, wouldn't a red hero look sort of...(Dare)devilish, rather than romantic-ish?
> 
> You could have a potion like a group dance or group rudeness potion, a group love potion that makes heroes/villains....  No, OK, maybe not.


Maybe they could do a potion that put 2 hearts in the place of the heroes/villains's eyes!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Potions available for purchase only on St. Patrick's Day that turn any hero/villain green while in zones. I'll post a picture when the game is back up.


Thanks for the info. You don't need to post pictures. I remember that I saw a green Silver Surfer in one of the images someone posted here. Do you know something about bunny ears that I also saw in the same picture?



> Maybe they could do a potion that put 2 hearts in the place of the heroes/villains's eyes!


Good idea! However that would look funny on some characters. (Cyclops)

----------


## Raven

> Thanks for the info. You don't need to post pictures. I remember that I saw a green Silver Surfer in one of the images someone posted here. Do you know something about bunny ears that I also saw in the same picture?
> 
> Good idea! However that would look funny on some characters. (Cyclops)


The bunny ears was the same thing as the green potion for St Paddys but released at Easter - it'll no doubt be back shortly.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Thanks for the info. You don't need to post pictures. I remember that I saw a green Silver Surfer in one of the images someone posted here. Do you know something about bunny ears that I also saw in the same picture?
> 
> Good idea! However that would look funny on some characters. (Cyclops)


The bunny ears are available around Easter.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

Thank you for your speedy replies.
Edit: GAME IS UP!

----------


## roneers

I KNEW IT!
A sweethearts sale! And mysterio's mission.
I just had to be a sale. (very happy I saved up 9000 fractals as a non-agent)

----------


## CenturianSpy

For my CBR friends without access to imgur:
"Sweetheart" sale- good call for those who guessed this.
Bonus Xp for the new Mysterio mission this weekend.


Edit: A little disappointed with the Mysterio missions not having "trap doors" and "mirrors" like it was _originally coded_ for. It is still a fun mission and I think the most difficult non-survival mission.

----------


## magenta

> I missed that one...I know of Hercules and Logan in the X-treme X-Men series, but when did Cyclops and Wolvie hook up?


Avenging Wolverine has that power emote where he dreams about Jean, but then he realizes that he really wants Scott. And Logan gets all upset about it. It's really cute.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggyaLKgT2rE#t=77

----------


## CenturianSpy

Thanks to *The Chrome Dragon* and his excellent Pirate Deadpool play for helping me win 11 of these little boogers:



It was a blast!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Avenging Wolverine has that power emote where he dreams about Jean, but then he realizes that he really wants Scott. And Logan gets all upset about it. It's really cute.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggyaLKgT2rE#t=77


<laughs> I guess I see that scene through a different lens, my friend!

----------


## Ace

Yesser it was a blast Spy, thanks for the invite ^_^.

The cubes look pretty sweet. Star-Lord has seen many weird things in his day, but they still intrigue him.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Maybe they could do a potion that put 2 hearts in the place of the heroes/villains's eyes!


Or have a potion that gives your squaddie little Hawkeye-style cupids floating around them!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> "Sweetheart" sale- good call for those who guessed this.


Do you think they will be available only as bundles and not individually? Because I need Rescue but already have that Iron Man.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Do you think they will be available only as bundles and not individually? Because I need Rescue but already have that Iron Man.


I don't think they ever sold as bundles for the holiday. 
They could, but usually sales I think is always individual.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> I don't think they ever sold as bundles for the holiday. 
> They could, but usually sales I think is always individual.


They're bundles:
*Avenging Couple Bundle* (Vision, Scarlet Witch, their badges and medallions) - 400 gold
*Back In Black Couple Bundle* (Black Suit Spider-Man, Black Cat, their badges and medallions) - 600 gold, Agents only
*Fearless Couple Bundle* (Daredevil, Elektra, their badges and medallions) - 600 gold, Agents only
*Iron Couple Bundle* (Iron Man Mk 42, Rescue, their badges and medallions) - 1000 gold
*Fantastic Couple Bundle* (Mister Fantastic, Invisible Woman, their badges and medallions) - 400 gold
*Wakandan Royal Couple Bundle* (Black Panther, Storm, their badges and medallions) - 600 gold
*Uncanny X-Couple Bundle* (Gambit, Rogue, their badges and medallions) - 200 gold
*Original X-Couple Bundle* (Cyclops, Jean Grey, their badges and medallions) - 200 gold

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I don't think they ever sold as bundles for the holiday. 
> They could, but usually sales I think is always individual.


Well, my guess was right.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> They're bundles:
> *Avenging Couple Bundle* (Vision, Scarlet Witch, their badges and medallions) - 400 gold
> *Back In Black Couple Bundle* (Black Suit Spider-Man, Black Cat, their badges and medallions) - 600 gold, Agents only
> *Fearless Couple Bundle* (Daredevil, Elektra, their badges and medallions) - 600 gold, Agents only
> *Iron Couple Bundle* (Iron Man Mk 42, Rescue, their badges and medallions) - 1000 gold
> *Fantastic Couple Bundle* (Mister Fantastic, Invisible Woman, their badges and medallions) - 400 gold
> *Wakandan Royal Couple Bundle* (Black Panther, Storm, their badges and medallions) - 600 gold
> *Uncanny X-Couple Bundle* (Gambit, Rogue, their badges and medallions) - 200 gold
> *Original X-Couple Bundle* (Cyclops, Jean Grey, their badges and medallions) - 200 gold


I wonder why the bundles are gold only.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I wonder why the bundles are gold only.


To encourage microtransactions by buying gold bundles.

----------


## DasFeuer

> They're bundles:
> *Avenging Couple Bundle* (Vision, Scarlet Witch, their badges and medallions) - 400 gold
> *Back In Black Couple Bundle* (Black Suit Spider-Man, Black Cat, their badges and medallions) - 600 gold, Agents only
> *Fearless Couple Bundle* (Daredevil, Elektra, their badges and medallions) - 600 gold, Agents only
> *Iron Couple Bundle* (Iron Man Mk 42, Rescue, their badges and medallions) - 1000 gold
> *Fantastic Couple Bundle* (Mister Fantastic, Invisible Woman, their badges and medallions) - 400 gold
> *Wakandan Royal Couple Bundle* (Black Panther, Storm, their badges and medallions) - 600 gold
> *Uncanny X-Couple Bundle* (Gambit, Rogue, their badges and medallions) - 200 gold
> *Original X-Couple Bundle* (Cyclops, Jean Grey, their badges and medallions) - 200 gold



Sale? Really? IM and Rescue together cost right 1000 gold, im - 500 and Pepper 500. Wheres _*sale*_? The same is for every other couple exept FF and Avenging

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Sale? Really? IM and Rescue together cost right 1000 gold, im - 500 and Pepper 500. Wheres _*sale*_? The same is for every other couple exept FF and Avenging


The bundles include the badges (50 gold each) and the medallions.

----------


## roneers

> They're bundles:
> *Avenging Couple Bundle* (Vision, Scarlet Witch, their badges and medallions) - 400 gold
> *Back In Black Couple Bundle* (Black Suit Spider-Man, Black Cat, their badges and medallions) - 600 gold, Agents only
> *Fearless Couple Bundle* (Daredevil, Elektra, their badges and medallions) - 600 gold, Agents only
> *Iron Couple Bundle* (Iron Man Mk 42, Rescue, their badges and medallions) - 1000 gold
> *Fantastic Couple Bundle* (Mister Fantastic, Invisible Woman, their badges and medallions) - 400 gold
> *Wakandan Royal Couple Bundle* (Black Panther, Storm, their badges and medallions) - 600 gold
> *Uncanny X-Couple Bundle* (Gambit, Rogue, their badges and medallions) - 200 gold
> *Original X-Couple Bundle* (Cyclops, Jean Grey, their badges and medallions) - 200 gold


I officially HATE this sale. I have no gold!

edit: In a moment of rage about this sale I spent all my fractals at X-force Deadpool and six Juggernaut boxes (two sidekicks, two badges and some rubbish.)

Sure hope there next sale with easter or there birthday or whenever is with fractals.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Well that was unexpected, but should have been.
I have no gold either, and the only bundle that would benefit me is the Iron Couple Bundle. All the other bundles I either have both or just 1 already. This is why I do not like bundles.... (unless I don't have both in the bundle)

----------


## DasFeuer

> The bundles include the badges (50 gold each) and the medallions.


Understood. I haven't seen badges through the Sale ribbon and price

----------


## CenturianSpy

Congrats to CBR's own *The Chrome Dragon* and *Glittering Sparrow Mentor*!

----------


## Ace

> Congrats to CBR's own *The Chrome Dragon* and *Glittering Sparrow Mentor*!


Nice, I got lucky  :Smile: . Congrats to the other winners!

----------


## roneers

> Congrats to CBR's own *The Chrome Dragon* and *Glittering Sparrow Mentor*!




I WON?!
I always participate but I never expected to win.
Very happy.

Congrats to Chrome Dragon too. (they're complaining on facebook that you're too lucky :Stick Out Tongue: )
I got myself a shiny new Tigra (could have been better but... she's free)

----------


## general miner baron

I found an odd glitch.  If you play as Classic Ghost Rider in the Deadpool Scaretacular mission, he does no damage with the first three hits in his chain of moves.  However, he works just fine on all the other missions.

----------


## Ace

I got this guy from my heroic box, was hoping for him or Rescue so I'm glad.

----------


## millsfan

> I got this guy from my heroic box, was hoping for him or Rescue so I'm glad.


If you don't have IRON MAN MK 42, get the valentines bundle which comes with rescue as well.  I had none of them so I just bought it for 900 gold

----------


## Ace

> If you don't have IRON MAN MK 42, get the valentines bundle which comes with rescue as well.  I had none of them so I just bought it for 900 gold


I already have Mk 42, so I'm not going to buy the bundle. I'll just by her with fractals sometime in the future.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

How much over 260,000 fractals should I wait before I get the AUIM?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> How much over 260,000 fractals should I wait before I get the AUIM?


You need 10+ more if you have a 1-year sub, otherwise you need 140,000. I've got 250+k but will wait until I have 370k so that I'll have 100k left when I buy him.

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## the_key_24

Well, I got a response to my question...we still need Snacks in the game, though I can't imagine a world without snacks either.

----------


## Ace

When Snacks was talking about X-men vs Avengers, I totally didn't expect him to say Hulk lol.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Couldn't sleep and I found something peculiar...turns out SHSO is directly linked to font size on your PC. Increase your PC's font size and the window the game is played on also increases. I don't know if this is true for all browser based games, but it is for SHSO.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Couldn't sleep and I found something peculiar...turns out SHSO is directly linked to font size on your PC. Increase your PC's font size and the window the game is played on also increases. I don't know if this is true for all browser based games, but it is for SHSO.


Hey Spy, this is a bit unrelated but have you seen the guy on the facebook page saying evry hero he buys is useless.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hey Spy, this is a bit unrelated but have you seen the guy on the facebook page saying evry hero he buys is useless.


Sakr is being facetious. Pay him no mind.

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## MaskedTraveler

Happy Valentine's Day!

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Today would have been the perfect day to release Enchantress.

----------


## millsfan

> Today would have been the perfect day to release Enchantress.


why is today a good day for enchantress

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> why is today a good day for enchantress


Because today is Valentine's Day, and Enchantress is the godess of love.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Anyone get this weekend's email?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I never get them. I always unsub and resub. They never come to me.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Link

----------


## Ravin' Ray

That regular Mysterio mission was tough. Even a level 18+ hero might not hack it for adamantium. I used my level 13 Juggy with all the boosts for that.

----------


## millsfan

> That regular Mysterio mission was tough. Even a level 18+ hero might not hack it for adamantium. I used my level 13 Juggy with all the boosts for that.


Not liking how new missions seem like a filler for a character update.  Crisis are good for a challenge yet, the new missions seem like a copy and paste of hoards of enemies.  I like when thought was spent into missions and takes you on a fun ride.  The super skrull mission where you defeat super skrull and then destroy the ship is awesome.  Cutscenes are great...

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> The super skrull mission where you defeat super skrull and then destroy the ship is awesome.


I agree a lot, more unique missions like that would be fun to have now and then.

----------


## momokijou

Hello I have a question, why a lot of characters are not in the shop and how can I get them ? (captain america, the wasp, thor and others...) Thanks

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Hello I have a question, why a lot of characters are not in the shop and how can I get them ? (captain america, the wasp, thor and others...) Thanks


They are retired. They make them available on sales, a few times a year for everyone. However, if you have a membership, a new retired hero will be available every week. For this week it's Firestar.
You can see which characters are retired HERE.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> The bunny ears was the same thing as the green potion for St Paddys but released at Easter - it'll no doubt be back shortly.


I was Bunny Ears, I did not have a St Pat's potion.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

before i do anything i want to know, what does a welcome box reward?

----------


## shoohman

I saw in the game bronze silver and gold medallions
someone know how can I get them?I asked some players but they aren't answer to me
I saw heroes medallion and the achivements medallion but those 3(bronze,silver,and gold medallions)I don't see in the shop or in the achivements
so someone know how to get the bronze medallion?silver medallion?gold medallion?

----------


## momokijou

> They are retired. They make them available on sales, a few times a year for everyone. However, if you have a membership, a new retired hero will be available every week. For this week it's Firestar.
> You can see which characters are retired HERE.


So I can't get them without being a member ?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> I saw in the game bronze silver and gold medallions
> someone know how can I get them?I asked some players but they aren't answer to me
> I saw heroes medallion and the achivements medallion but those 3(bronze,silver,and gold medallions)I don't see in the shop or in the achivements
> so someone know how to get the bronze medallion?silver medallion?gold medallion?


You get the bronze medallion after having an account for 1 year, the silver after 2 years, and the gold after 3 years.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> So I can't get them without being a member ?


Yes, you can. They are returned to the store occasionally during sales.

----------


## shoohman

1.where can i check when i started to play this game?
i dont sure when it will be 1 year
2.what with the president sale?I saw every sale that they did last year in their facebook post
last year there was the president's day sale and this year not
so someone know about close sale because i really want to buy retired heroes

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> before i do anything i want to know, what does a welcome box reward?


I believe you'll get a random hero, like the Heroic Box, but I'm not sure

----------


## CenturianSpy

> before i do anything i want to know, what does a welcome box reward?


Welcome Boxed _should_ award a hero, but, If you have all the heroes in the Welcome Box catalog you'll get something else...maybe a crappy potion. No one knows the catalog besides Gaz...and they ain't sharing.




> So I can't get them (<sic> retired heroes) without being a member ?


Two types of retired heroes: 1. Agent-Only 2. Non-Agent. You have to wait until they show up in the store...




> 1.where can i check when i started to play this game?


You can't. This would be a nice Feedback Friday question...you might as well add to be able to see the last time your "friends" played, too.

Edit: <laughs> unless you're like carmaicol who saves three-year old emails!
Edit 2: <laughs> Et Tu Charles!




> 2.what with the president sale?I saw every sale that they did last year in their facebook post
> last year there was the president's day sale and this year not
> so someone know about close sale because i really want to buy retired heroes


I think there is none because of the proximity of the Valentine's Day sale. It still would have been nice to have one.

I posted 29 (just missing some variants) of Marvel's May _Secret Wars_ covers on our "Most Wanted" thread...and our FB page. I can't believe that it's less than 10 weeks away.

----------


## Carmaicol

I got an email the moment I opened my account, I don't know if anyone else had it as a way to see when their account started.

Mine started April 17, 2011. I should get my Adamantium Badge in a couple of months.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I got an email the moment I opened my account, I don't know if anyone else had it as a way to see when their account started.
> 
> Mine started April 17, 2011. I should get my Adamantium Badge in a couple of months.


Nice, I received my email 05/02/11, so I'm a few weeks behind you.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Secret Wars zones...

----------


## magenta

> I got an email the moment I opened my account, I don't know if anyone else had it as a way to see when their account started.
> 
> Mine started April 17, 2011. I should get my Adamantium Badge in a couple of months.


You can also check your redeemed game codes. I signed up for Beta first (4/6/2011) and then had some codes from when the game launched:

SHSO Beta Program Access  04-06-2011
Tuxedo Thing + 2 Week Trial Membership  04-18-2011
Hulkbuster Iron Man + 2 Week Trial Membership  04-18-2011
2 Week Trial Membership Coupon  04-18-2011

----------


## Raven

> You can also check your redeemed game codes. I signed up for Beta first (4/6/2011) and then had some codes from when the game launched:
> 
> SHSO Beta Program Access  04-06-2011
> Tuxedo Thing + 2 Week Trial Membership  04-18-2011
> Hulkbuster Iron Man + 2 Week Trial Membership  04-18-2011
> 2 Week Trial Membership Coupon  04-18-2011


Coming up on my 4 year anniversary real soon:

SHSO Beta Program Access  03-20-2011

----------


## magenta

> Coming up on my 4 year anniversary real soon:
> 
> SHSO Beta Program Access  03-20-2011


Nice. I thought you or Mason would have the best chance of predating me.

Gaz should do something big for the 4 year anniversary of the game launching. That's a big milestone. I thought the game was dead after they fired most of the developers and stopped updating during summer 2012. To their credit, they have re-grouped and kept the game going by focusing on new heroes and missions (sorry to fans of the card game, HQ, or arcade games, though).

----------


## CenturianSpy

Just organized a list of missing characters using Marvel's May solicitations excluding _Secret Wars_ titles. Posted it on our "Most Wanted" thread. It'll be interesting to see how these books fair during the event.


Edit: I'm also worried that ONLY 182 people participated in the Tuesday Trivia...that's a severe decline in participants. The game needs something big, in a good way, to happen...


Here's one idea for an event that Gaz can run that will hardly cost them anything: Create a title called "I was there" and have some Devs show off an upcoming character. Anyone who screenshots themselves standing near the Devs' character (and emails it to Gaz) gets themselves into the contest. Then, Gaz can award a boatload of these titles (50 or so), and maybe some special character (like the upcoming character played by the Dev) to a few. If Gaz records it, it'll show mobs of players...add this to all the screenshots and they have themselves an ad promotion with little more effort than they're doing now. Simply put it's play with Devs + contest.

----------


## millsfan

> Just organized a list of missing characters using Marvel's May solicitations excluding _Secret Wars_ titles. Posted it on our "Most Wanted" thread. It'll be interesting to see how these books fair during the event.
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm also worried that ONLY 182 people participated in the Tuesday Trivia...that's a severe decline in participants. The game needs something big, in a good way, to happen...
> 
> 
> Here's one idea for an event that Gaz can run that will hardly cost them anything: Create a title called "I was there" and have some Devs show off an upcoming character. Anyone who screenshots themselves standing near the Devs' character (and emails it to Gaz) gets themselves into the contest. Then, Gaz can award a boatload of these titles (50 or so), and maybe some special character (like the upcoming character played by the Dev) to a few. If Gaz records it, it'll show mobs of players...add this to all the screenshots and they have themselves an ad promotion with little more effort than they're doing now. Simply put it's play with Devs + contest.


 I never see developers post here anymore.  Its kind of sad

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Secret Wars zones...


What is this?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> What is this?


There is a comic event coming in May called "Secret Wars". They have been leaking the zones/realms/areas names and its occupants.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Just organized a list of missing characters using Marvel's May solicitations excluding _Secret Wars_ titles. Posted it on our "Most Wanted" thread. It'll be interesting to see how these books fair during the event.
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm also worried that ONLY 182 people participated in the Tuesday Trivia...that's a severe decline in participants. The game needs something big, in a good way, to happen...
> 
> 
> Here's one idea for an event that Gaz can run that will hardly cost them anything: Create a title called "I was there" and have some Devs show off an upcoming character. Anyone who screenshots themselves standing near the Devs' character (and emails it to Gaz) gets themselves into the contest. Then, Gaz can award a boatload of these titles (50 or so), and maybe some special character (like the upcoming character played by the Dev) to a few. If Gaz records it, it'll show mobs of players...add this to all the screenshots and they have themselves an ad promotion with little more effort than they're doing now. Simply put it's play with Devs + contest.


How about allowing us to answer in game :O
I had multiple attempts to make a Facebook for my SHSO account, but everytime I made one, Facebook blocked it. So I never bothered making another one.  I would participate if I actually had one for the game. I refuse to use my private Facebook for it. 

Allowing a section in game for it, will offer a bigger range of people to participate. Although the more people, the less chance you have of winning. Perhaps Facebook and the Game can have to different prizes?

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> There is a comic event coming in May called "Secret Wars". They have been leaking the zones/realms/areas names and its occupants.


That's what I thought, the word zones made me think maybe this was game related but if that was the case you probably would have put a spoiler tag infront. Thanks for the info!

----------


## womprat2000

It's been forever since I've touched any custom icons. Sat down and finished off some of the lingering cosmic themed ones:





I'll post some more tomorrow. Cheers

----------


## CenturianSpy

> It's been forever since I've touched any custom icons. Sat down and finished off some of the lingering cosmic themed ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some more tomorrow. Cheers


Fantastic per usual!




> That's what I thought, the word zones made me think maybe this was game related but if that was the case you probably would have put a spoiler tag infront. Thanks for the info!


I think even though we've been told that adding a new zone soon is improbable, I think keeping a current discussion on them is important. Gaz needs to see it is a main focal point of the CBR community.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> It's been forever since I've touched any custom icons. Sat down and finished off some of the lingering cosmic themed ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some more tomorrow. Cheers


These are awesome! Stoked to see more.




> I think even though we've been told that adding a new zone soon is improbable, I think keeping a current discussion on them is important. Gaz needs to see it is a main focal point of the CBR community.


I agree, I've enjoyed your recent posts in the most wanted/request thread.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> I think even though we've been told that adding a new zone soon is improbable, I think keeping a current discussion on them is important. Gaz needs to see it is a main focal point of the CBR community.


In this vein...I would like to reiterate that some players, myself included, would be willing to fork over GOLD to be permitted access to a new exclusive zone.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> The game is coming down in 30 minutes for an UPDATE! The down time will be extended do to some very important back-up maintenance on top of the update. Estimated Down Time: 3 hours


What could it be?
I hope it's not just some new sidekicks. That wouldn't be very exciting.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> What could it be?
> I hope it's not just some new sidekicks. That wouldn't be very exciting.


*spoilers:*
 Enchantress or Carnage 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

double post :|

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> *spoilers:*
>  Enchantress or Carnage 
> *end of spoilers*


Maybe... However, I remember that they said something about bringing back the fallen zones in Feedback Friday videos and now they posted an image with fallen Daily Bugle on their facebook. This might be it, or a pre-update, like they did with Christmas zones. (and they just need to "flip the switch" later)

----------


## CenturianSpy

Trivia, folks!

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Maybe... However, I remember that they said something about bringing back the fallen zones in Feedback Friday videos and now they posted an image with fallen Daily Bugle on their facebook. This might be it, or a pre-update, like they did with Christmas zones. (and they just need to "flip the switch" later)


3 hour update. I doubt it's "just" zones. (BTW after that guy made his predictions on how he thinks you will be able to get the upcoming heroes on facebook on the shso game players group everybody thinks Enchantress is a 100% box :P)

----------


## MaskedTraveler

With this trivia, makes me think of someone specific is coming out.

EDIT:
I decided to try one more time creating a new Facebook account for the game.
I joined under the name of *Ma*rk *Travi*s. (Taken from Masked Traveler)

I asked to join two groups, wanting to be added.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> everybody thinks Enchantress is a 100% box


We'll see.. 
If that happens, it should be called the Enchanting Box.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Listen up Squaddies,

Down time has been extended a mere 30 minutes. Hold on to your capes!

----------


## Charles LePage

> Listen up Squaddies,
> 
> Down time has been extended a mere 30 minutes. Hold on to your capes!


That's a lot of updating.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

It is, indeed. Hopefully its something good! (Please be Enchantress)

----------


## CenturianSpy

Game is up!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

For those who are can't be on right now, like me.. Whats new?

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> For those who are can't be on right now, like me.. Whats new?


Return of fallen zones, nothing new in the shops that I can see.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

NO ENCHANTRESS? :O
This seems to be the perfect time tho! -Cry-

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

is there any way to play the baxter mission solo?

----------


## millsfan

I hope they are working on some really great new content.  I really think it would be epic if they spent a lot of time on carnage;  He shouldn't be a clone of venom, he should feel completely different.  Carnage should run on four limbs (arms and legs) like an animal.  I would hope He appears very fast, swift and very animal-like.  He could start off his combo by launching himself into the enemy, jumping around all crazy swiping his claws and shooting webs... I for one, am anticipating a very epic character next update.  ALSO... STOP GIVING EVERY CHARACTER BUFFS lol.


Regarding the fallen zones... Did they enhance the destruction?  It looks so much more improved visually.  They actually added new things to these fallen zones.  It looks crazy cool and the music is nice for a change.  I have people to level up anyways so Im fine with this update.  Would have been cool if when you beat  avengers loki you have the chance of buying avengers loki

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

So you get nothing for beating the Loki/maze mission in Asguard?

----------


## shoohman

how can I get the cosmic cube?
I defeated loki but get nothing!
I know that the cosmic cube is reward of this mission
how can I get the cosmic cube?there isn't any medal or rank in the end of the mission
someone know how to get the cosmic cube?

----------


## MkStark

I was waiting for a few hours, then I finally started the game and... I was breathless. I knew that the fallen zones were cool but now I can see that with my own eyes. It is pure awesomeness! Locations are so interesting, so many new (for me) objects, places to explore. Destructions are so nice, especially in that dark-green light and mist. Mission with Loki in Asgard is unpredictable amd mysterious. And that music... I'm in love! 
Thank you, dear programmers and moderators, this is definitely the best renewal of the game and game zones! I can't wait to see the Avengers Loki as playable character.

----------


## millsfan

Just got back from doing the fallen mission, the zones update look fantastic.  I've noticed something though, with long (FUN) missions like the fallen loki mission, they should give you more rewards.  If I play a mission for 5-10 minutes and get 450+ xp, I should get that amount if not MORE, double, triple amount of rewards for the long minutes I spend in missions like survival mode, arcade, or card games.  They should give more rewards, more rewards for more time spent playing.  If I spend 20 minutes in survival mode, I should get more loot.  It kind of makes people not want to use other features in the game as they aren't rewarding.  Around anniversary time, I'll compile some advice for the game and maybe they can all consider things we post!
I love their hard work and listening to fans!

----------


## shoohman

how can I get the cosmic cube?
I defeated loki but get nothing!
I know that the cosmic cube is reward of this mission
how can I get the cosmic cube?there isn't any medal or rank in the end of the mission
someone know how to get the cosmic cube?

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> how can I get the cosmic cube?
> I defeated loki but get nothing!
> I know that the cosmic cube is reward of this mission
> how can I get the cosmic cube?there isn't any medal or rank in the end of the mission
> someone know how to get the cosmic cube?


I noticed that instead if turning your hero gold when you sit on the throne in Asguard it gives you the effect of wearing the cosmic cube.

----------


## DasFeuer

*MkStark*, greetings, darling  :Smile:  I wondered when you came here too.

Actually, my first fallen mission was abruptly interrupted. Like always, something small (scrull ship) fell from the roof in the first field. It's stating to get very disastrous and annoying, enemies are falling everywhere, we even got a fallen Werewolf in crisis Creatures in the boss fight.

----------


## shoohman

I want to get the cosmic cube like modok cube doom cube and etc
listen I tried many times this mission in Asgard but nothing
I saw video on youtube of someone doing the mission and gets the cosmic cube but after I defeat loki just written "congratulations you defeated loki"
so someone knows how to get the cosmic cube?

----------


## CenturianSpy

Congrats DasFeuer!!!





Gaz just posted another:

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

I love the new Mysterio mission. The Mysteriobot fake-out at the end was brilliant, and reminded me of The Spectacular Spider-Man. I also appreciated the mentions of Stilt-Man, Paste-Pot Pete, and Howard the Duck. The NPC team-ups in recent missions have also been a nice addition.

On a different note, I really missed the Loki zones! I'm so glad they're back. I can finally get quick XP and crafting parts again through the Baxter Plaza mission.

----------


## Raven

> I was waiting for a few hours, then I finally started the game and... I was breathless. I knew that the fallen zones were cool but now I can see that with my own eyes. It is pure awesomeness! Locations are so interesting, so many new (for me) objects, places to explore. Destructions are so nice, especially in that dark-green light and mist. Mission with Loki in Asgard is unpredictable amd mysterious. And that music... I'm in love! 
> Thank you, dear programmers and moderators, this is definitely the best renewal of the game and game zones! I can't wait to see the Avengers Loki as playable character.


I have to say that after the third or fourth time of having them they are getting pretty old. Time for something new.

----------


## shoohman

I want to get the cosmic cube like modok cube doom cube and etc
listen I tried many times this mission in Asgard but nothing
I saw video on youtube of someone doing the mission and gets the cosmic cube but after I defeat loki just written "congratulations you defeated loki"
so someone knows how to get the cosmic cube?

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I want to get the cosmic cube like modok cube doom cube and etc
> listen I tried many times this mission in Asgard but nothing
> I saw video on youtube of someone doing the mission and gets the cosmic cube but after I defeat loki just written "congratulations you defeated loki"
> so someone knows how to get the cosmic cube?


You can't get the cube, last time they put the Fallen Zones we were not able to get the cube as well, and looks like they put the zones without the cube again

But like GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT said, you can get the effect when you sit on the throne in Asgard

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I feel like we should get at least something for the Asgard Loki Mission. It took me a while to remember where to go. I haven't done them in a while. Some fractals and xp would have been nice at least.

----------


## womprat2000

A couple more custom icons:

----------


## MkStark

I think you joined the game long time ago and of course such repeats are not impressive at all. But for members, who haven't seen this fallen zones it is pretty interesting and I adore sush flashback. It would be nice to see smth like this after the AAU movie.

----------


## shoohman

the snacks said that they will put ultron's fallen zones in the game
I don't know why they did loki's fallen zones again
I prefer new hero(NOT MYSTERY BOX!!!!) then the loki's fallen zones
you can't play the baxter plaza mission solo and you get nothing from the asgard mission
already 2 weeks without new charcter
I want Enchantress and Carnage and I hope that we will see one of them next week as normal charcter and not as mystrey box!
someone know what with the feedback friday?

----------


## DasFeuer

Wow.. 
gS6tJi0nnQk.jpg
Mb  its my luck, if I can't get heroes from shop-boxes easily..

----------


## MkStark

Congrats, dude =) You are truly lucky person! See, Universe sometimes hears wishes and helps to decide (I'm about dark Patriot).

----------


## CenturianSpy

> A couple more custom icons:


Martyr is top notch...I love my pink-skinned Krees.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> A couple more custom icons:


so does this mean your just... back?!  :Big Grin:

----------


## millsfan

> 


Do you guys think Cosmo would be playable or a side kick?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Do you guys think Cosmo would be playable or a side kick?


He should be playable with telekinetic/telepathic powers. I think a "No, you fetch!" PU or HU with him barraging a baddie with tennis balls would be fun, too. I'd like a frisbee attack, as well.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Is renewing my 6 month subscription worth it.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

This would have been a perfect time to introduce Thunderstrike, Thor Girl, Sif and Throg… <sigh>

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Is renewing my 6 month subscription worth it.


Depends on your fractal/gold reserve and if you have all the heroes you want.


I can't see their prices because I own them:




and don't worry about the "Help" in the middle of the pic. I assure you I'm fine. It's because I changed my PCs font.

EDIT: This actually concerns me. Is Gaz admitting a partial failure of boxes or are they looking for a quick spike in MTX (microtransactions) to meet a benchmark?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Depends on your fractal/gold reserve and if you have all the heroes you want.
> I can't see their prices because I own them:


They are $1000 gold a piece on my son's account.

----------


## Ace

Just tried to sit down on a bench with Onslaught and he disapproves of doing it. Is it because of his size? First time seeing this from a character; is this new or am I just late? '-'

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Just tried to sit down on a bench with Onslaught and he disapproves of doing it. Is it because of his size? First time seeing this from a character; is this new or am I just late? '-'


Neither does Annihilus...too big I guess...or they were accounting wings and backpack...and there's no benches on the Astral Plain...

Also, whenever Onslaught fought Xavier on the Astral Plain Charles had  working legs...could Onslaught not know what a chair or bench is?  He doesn't eat or drink, so toilets are out of the questions, too...he does have knees, though. Maybe a bit of Charles brain that never wants to sit again was absorbed upon Onslaught's creation.

Can't believe I'm actually thinking on whether or not Onslaught knows how to sit...

----------


## Ace

> Neither does Annihilus...too big I guess...or they were accounting wings and backpack...and there's no benches on the Astral Plain...
> 
> Also, whenever Onslaught fought Xavier on the Astral Plain Charles had  working legs...could Onslaught not know what a chair or bench is?  He doesn't eat or drink, so toilets are out of the questions, too...he does have knees, though. Maybe a bit of Charles brain that never wants to sit again was absorbed upon Onslaught's creation.
> 
> Can't believe I'm actually thinking on whether or not Onslaught knows how to sit...


Lol, yes I'm astounded that you thought of all that. Quite the hypothesis man.

----------


## millsfan

I think it's nice for people that have trouble getting box characters that they have a out of the box sale this weekend.  Im not sure why they did that since when questioned, they didn't like the idea of doing this.  I have tons of people to level up now, and I like the excitement of winning box heroes/sidekicks so Im going to just buy boxes when I want to.

What do you guys think the team is working on?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Anyone notice that there's no Feedback Friday today?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Anyone notice that there's no Feedback Friday today?


I also noticed there was not a question post, either. Anyone get a Daily Bugle Weekend Edition email?

----------


## millsfan

No feedback friday, no newsletter?, no major updates the past few weeks?? What's going on? It seems unlike their regular schedule

----------


## MkStark

The idea of today's sale is really good, but... I wish at least one or two heroes were available not for gold, but for fractals. They could be more expensive than usual heroes, but anyway it'd be more fair. Of course, buying for gold also means, that not every rookie will have Thanos or Ultron or someone else, although I've seen enough low-leveled players, who must have joined recently and they have five or six heroes and one of those is from boxes! When at the same time I've heard stories that players opened 84, or smth like that, boxes to find Venom. Luck is so...unstable.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Anyone get a Daily Bugle Weekend Edition email?


Yes:

http://newsletter.heroup.com/hostede...b&ei=sgTyizAeN

Health Boost code: OUTOFTHEBOX

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> The idea of today's sale is really good, but... I wish at least one or two heroes were available not for gold, but for fractals. They could be more expensive than usual heroes, but anyway it'd be more fair.


I agree. I was excited about being able to directly purchase Titanium Man, then was disappointed to discover that he cost 1,000 gold. I only have 85 gold left from before the Recharge.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Health Boost code: OUTOFTHEBOX


Tried the code on both my accounts, says it was used already.  :Confused:

----------


## CenturianSpy

Thanks for the link, Charles!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Tried the code on both my accounts, says it was used already.


It worked on both of mine.

----------


## DasFeuer

I tried too, aslo was told that I already used it.. When..

----------


## Ace

> Tried the code on both my accounts, says it was used already.


Says the same for me too...'-'

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> I tried too, aslo was told that I already used it.. When..


I just used the code, but it worked for me.

----------


## Maven

> Tried the code on both my accounts, says it was used already.





> I tried too, aslo was told that I already used it.. When..





> Says the same for me too...'-'


Me four. Made sure it was typed in right and everything.

----------


## millsfan

Anyone realize for playable asgardians, they put normal loki who isn't playable right now instead of the loki without helmet that we have playable

----------


## womprat2000

A couple more:





Only a few cosmic icons left on my list. After that it's time to wrap up the T'Bolts and Squadron Supreme.

----------


## DasFeuer

I hope they will put Avengers Loki as they said in Q&A. But the one I really need is Classic Loki, he is tougher than anyone of asgardians (not to mention playable Lokes), his missions and featurings are extremely fun sometimes, as he run through all field, scattering whining heroes left and right
And yeah yeah I want Enchantrees, Malekith, yeah..
But.. still..
x_b4e24618.jpg

----------


## shoohman

I hope that they won't put Enchantress or Carnage in mystery box
I really really hate the mystery boxes
even if agent its hard to get hero from mystery box
AND I hope that they won't do gold sales anymore
I'm paying for membership so why am I need to buy gold?Even as agent I can't enjoy those sales
500 gold for month isn't enough

----------


## shoohman

I hope that they won't put Enchantress or Carnage in mystery box
I really really hate the mystery boxes
even if agent its hard to get hero from mystery box
AND I hope that they won't do gold sales anymore
I'm paying for membership so why am I need to buy gold?Even as agent I can't enjoy those sales
500 gold for month isn't enough

----------


## MaskedTraveler

So about that trivia..
twice a day..
24 hours..
0 questions..

Well Then :/

----------


## millsfan

> So about that trivia..
> twice a day..
> 24 hours..
> 0 questions..
> 
> Well Then :/


I must say things are WEIRD lately... they're doing the opposite of what they usually do.  There isn't a feedback friday, almost a month since the last character, and they took the box people out of their box which they seemed to be reluctant to do for a very long time.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> So about that trivia..
> twice a day..
> 24 hours..
> 0 questions..
> 
> Well Then :/


I think the weekend is not included, and is understandable

----------


## shoohman

After those two gold only sales I dont think that they need to put more charcter in the box
It will be terrible
It looks like they are goring to put carnage or Enchantress in box but better they won't put them
Left too many time since release Nighthawk and there isn't new charcter
I hope that they will release carnage and Echantress and won't put them in box because I really really really hate those boxes even as jr agent shield

----------


## shoohman

Its take them too much time to give the name of the winner on the second question
first question per a day they show the winner after somthing like 7 hours
second question per a day they show the winner after 32 hours

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Well there's another trivia question now.

And, it's possible to play Loki's Baxter Plaza mission solo. There were two of us in the mission squad screen, and i already clicked on the Go button, but when the other player who was the host left, I then went solo.


Here's a map of Loki's maze. You'll have use the blue, yellow, and green teleporters in that order to reach him. I used an external dispay with my laptop to refer to the screencap as I was navigating.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

I love Loki's Maze and the mission in Baxter, wish I had time to log in and play.

----------


## CheesePie

Hello.
I'm new to this forum and I would like to ask if anyone knows how to complete the *"Impress Citizens in Every Zone"* achievement, I can't complete it because of Asgard; Every time I unfreeze a citizen they never pay attention to me and just continue to jump and the achievement is never completed. Does anyone know how to complete it?

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Hello.
> I'm new to this forum and I would like to ask if anyone knows how to complete the *"Impress Citizens in Every Zone"* achievement, I can't complete it because of Asgard; Every time I unfreeze a citizen they never pay attention to me and just continue to jump and the achievement is never completed. Does anyone know how to complete it?


Hello Squadie!
Welcome to the community!
About the achievment, since in Asgard there is this event going on, go to Villain Ville and impress those funny robots. You can impress them by striking a pose! (emote number 5) Hope it helps!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## CheesePie

Thanks, but the problem is the only zone left is Asgard, and it never works, I tried all the power emotes and most of the emotes but to no prevail.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I love Loki's Maze and the mission in Baxter, wish I had time to log in and play.


Really, the Baxter mission is a fast way to earn fractals and XP, and I'm using the XP Boost potion with Asgardian heroes; when I'm using a non-Asgardian I tend towards team healers in case my squad has noobs who don't know when to stay out of harm's way. Also have the Superior Spidey minion to finish off Loki.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Thanks, but the problem is the only zone left is Asgard, and it never works, I tried all the power emotes and most of the emotes but to no prevail.


So you were able to unfreeze the NPCs in the Bugle and Baxter zones THEN impress them, or did the unfreezing of them cause them to be impressed right away?

----------


## CheesePie

There were NPCs walking around unfrozen, so i could just Impress them but all the Asgardian NPCs are frozen.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> There were NPCs walking around unfrozen, so i could just Impress them but all the Asgardian NPCs are frozen.


Oh...the SHIELD agents...

Yeah, I'd write a Help ticket. Gaz should write a script to bypass this.

----------


## CheesePie

Sorry to sound stupid, but how do you make a Help ticket?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Sorry to sound stupid, but how do you make a Hep ticket?


Help>Help Center>Request Support>Submit a Ticket.

----------


## Raven

> Really, the Baxter mission is a fast way to earn fractals and XP, and I'm using the XP Boost potion with Asgardian heroes; when I'm using a non-Asgardian I tend towards team healers in case my squad has noobs who don't know when to stay out of harm's way. Also have the Superior Spidey minion to finish off Loki.


I always use a healer for Fing Fang Foom's mission with random noobs, just for those extra special noobs that haven't yet grasped that standing in fire is not the healthiest of choices.

----------


## MkStark

> I always use a healer for Fing Fang Foom's mission with random noobs, just for those extra special noobs that haven't yet grasped that standing in fire is not the healthiest of choices.


It is no need to do this now because all environmental effects like fire or poison or venom pools, cause no damage. Although it is good for noobs, there is no more challenge in such missions. And it causes troubles in mission with Moleman where you have to kill an enemy with the hammer to pass further. So it is good to have stars to perform special attack.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> It is no need to do this now because all environmental effects like fire or poison or venom pools, cause no damage. Although it is good for noobs, there is no more challenge in such missions. And it causes troubles in mission with Moleman where you have to kill an enemy with the hammer to pass further. So it is good to have stars to perform special attack.


Environment deals damage again. They fixed it like a month ago.

----------


## MkStark

> Environment deals damage again. They fixed it like a month ago.


Really? I haven't notice that, because yesterday I played Juggernaut's mission and those giant pressing things did nothing to me. As well as Foom's poison in Bad Breath or snow- and fireballs in Asgardian Gladiators. Maybe it's a glitch..

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Really? I haven't notice that, because yesterday I played Juggernaut's mission and those giant pressing things did nothing to me. As well as Foom's poison in Bad Breath or snow- and fireballs in Asgardian Gladiators. Maybe it's a glitch..


I just checked again, and everything worked for me as it should. (dealt damage to me and enemies)
It wasn't working before, but it was fixed after Onslaught came out.

----------


## DasFeuer

> I just checked again, and everything worked for me as it should. (dealt damage to me and enemies)
> It wasn't working before, but it was fixed after Onslaught came out.


Actually I tried also Fooms mission with acid, and nothing happens, I could freely run through it and be healthy. That happened with venom drops, Loki teleports, Enchantrees traps and such things, only Ock paws do the damage. I understand that someone hasn't this problem, but me and MkStark still have, and everyone with whom we are playing

PS - and really, Mole Man problem is still here at the beginning, some hero has to do heroup to kill a moloid, hammers are no use.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Actually I tried also Fooms mission with acid, and nothing happens, I could freely run through it and be healthy. That happened with venom drops, Loki teleports, Enchantrees traps and such things, only Ock paws do the damage. I understand that someone hasn't this problem, but me and MkStark still have, and everyone with whom we are playing
> 
> PS - and really, Mole Man problem is still here at the beginning, some hero has to do heroup to kill a moloid, hammers are no use.


That's strange, it works for me.
Maybe it has something to do with me deleting all SHSO data => here and downloading it again. I do this regularly when I have low disc space on disc C.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Something else that will get in the way of Gaz giving us a mobile version of SHSO:

----------


## Raven

> Something else that will get in the way of Gaz giving us a mobile version of SHSO:


First thing I noticed - not one single mutant featured.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

The box sale has been extended, weird. Why would Gaz do this.

----------


## Ace

> The box sale has been extended, weird. Why would Gaz do this.


The income they have been getting from it were good...perhaps.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> First thing I noticed - not one single mutant featured.


Good catch...First thing I noticed was Black Bolt.




> The box sale has been extended, weird. Why would Gaz do this.





> The income they have been getting from it were good...perhaps.


There has been many complaints from non-USA countries about gold not being processed...this could also be the cause...or part of the cause.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> The income they have been getting from it were good...perhaps.


How much are they charging for the boxed heroes?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> How much are they charging for the boxed heroes?


1000/900 for non-members/subbers.

----------


## womprat2000

Called an audible and took a crack at some GLA icons before finishing the Squadron Supreme:

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Something else that will get in the way of Gaz giving us a mobile version of SHSO:


Although this might get in the way, I must say it looks awesome and fun. I'll be waiting for it to come out.
But of course SHSO would be better.




> Called an audible and took a crack at some GLA icons before finishing the Squadron Supreme:


Awesome! Keep up the good work  :Smile:

----------


## CenturianSpy

Reading the past few Gaz FB posts, they seem very un-Eric-like. I hope it's just a vacation...

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Called an audible and took a crack at some GLA icons before finishing the Squadron Supreme:


Impressive as always... great work dude!

----------


## Smashing Colossus

I hope so to

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> Reading the past few Gaz FB posts, they seem very un-Eric-like. I hope it's just a vacation...


 Yeah and no "answering the questions" video for a bit.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Yeah and no "answering the questions" video for a bit.


No "Squad Time" . No "Feedback Friday". Where's Eric?

----------


## Ghost Wraith

I just opened my heroic box and look who I got!
How is this possible? I have never been an agent, and he's for agents only!?

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> I just opened my heroic box and look who I got!
> How is this possible? I have never been an agent, and he's for agents only!?


i. i. i. CenturionSpy!!!

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> I just opened my heroic box and look who I got!
> How is this possible? I have never been an agent, and he's for agents only!?


I know someone got Avengers Hulk from a box before, but there aren't supposed to be any agents only characters in Heroic Boxes.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> I know someone got Avengers Hulk from a box before, but there aren't supposed to be any agents only characters in Heroic Boxes.


that was me  :Big Grin:

----------


## roneers

> I just opened my heroic box and look who I got!
> How is this possible? I have never been an agent, and he's for agents only!?


Maybe they forgot to take him out. Or maybe a bug or something?
That purple card you got looks really cool by the way.

----------


## Raven

> No "Squad Time" . No "Feedback Friday". Where's Eric?


Hmmm is this the new Eric?

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> I know someone got Avengers Hulk from a box before, but there aren't supposed to be any agents only characters in Heroic Boxes.


Maybe it's just rare. Now I'm sad because he will probably never get his badge.



> Maybe they forgot to take him out. Or maybe a bug or something?


Since it's already proven that they didn't add recent 6000f characters, it could be that they didn't bother to take out a few that are agents only.



> That purple card you got looks really cool by the way.


Nothing special, just Phase and Rescue.



> Hmmm is this the new Eric?


They shouldn't replace Eric...

----------


## womprat2000

Another couple members of the GLA:

----------


## millsfan

So what do you think happened to eric and also now there wont be fun squad times

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hmmm is this the new Eric?


Very interesting...I knew something was up.

I fully expect Chris Baker to show himself on here and on FB, now.

Also it shows that Gazillion is in New York now?

Also, Gaz hasn't changed the credits since Angela left...

----------


## millsfan

Thats really going to change things.  Now we cant have squad time or snacks

----------


## Charles LePage

Poor Snacks.  He's been future endeavored.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Geez...a bunch of jobs have opened up in the last couple months for Gazillion...I wonder what has happened.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Geez...a bunch of jobs have opened up in the last couple months for Gazillion...I wonder what has happened.


is gaz going out of business?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Wait so Eric is gone forever? :Frown:

----------


## Charles LePage

> I fully expect Chris Baker to show himself on here and on FB, now.
> 
> Also it shows that Gazillion is in New York now?
> 
> Also, Gaz hasn't changed the credits since Angela left...


Eric's profile here on CBG says he is an Associate Producer at Gazillion.

This Eric:

https://www.linkedin.com/pub/eric-sandler/29/234/604

is still listed as an Associate Producer at Gazillion.

Perhaps Eric is not as gone as we think.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> is gaz going out of business?


Doubtful. MH is very successful and SHSO still makes money...it looks like they are just frestaffing or increasing their staff. This could be a good thing.




> Wait so Eric is gone forever?


We haven't heard from Eric in quite a while, it looks like someone else has the Community Coordinator role now...




> Eric's profile here on CBG says he is an Associate Producer at Gazillion.
> 
> This Eric:
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/pub/eric-sandler/29/234/604
> 
> is still listed as an Associate Producer at Gazillion.
> 
> Perhaps Eric is not as gone as we think.


Yeah, Eric has the Ass. Producer role listed on the credits, too. I doubt Gaz would spend that money on the new studio and solicit for employees to work in that studio if something wasn't going on, though. He may have been promoted or found a better job or he may be sick, on family leave, on vacation...Whomever has been posting on Gaz's pages _clearly_ isn't him.

----------


## shoohman

Do you think they will release new hero this week?
there isn't new hero since Nighthawk and the Loki's fallen zone event is good time to release Enchantress
So do you think they release new hero or we will need to wait more?
Almost 3 weeks without new character

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Do you think they will release new hero this week?
> there isn't new hero since Nighthawk and the Loki's fallen zone event is good time to release Enchantress
> So do you think they release new hero or we will need to wait more?
> Almost 3 weeks without new character


No reason for Gaz not to give us Amora. I wouldn't be shocked if we got *spoilers:*
Avengers Loki
*end of spoilers*, too.

----------


## Smashing Colossus

Man hate to see Eric go if this is true. I guess I'm going to postpone my Tourney. He was my ONLY source to providing prizes. Hope we get updated soon. I'll say one thing if Eric leaves It's heart breaking. Me and my nephews one of them being 16 love his Squad Times. They would not be the same. Just hope that Eric haves a happy life that's most important.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

#SaveEric
#BringBackEric
#SaveSnacks

I have a feeling that would not let Eric stop all of a sudden just like that. Perhaps he is just busy doing something.

----------


## Raven

We better get a rendition of Danke Schoen when he returns...

----------


## CenturianSpy

> We better get a rendition of Danke Schoen when he returns...

----------


## Smashing Colossus

Maybe the man that was in to Eric on Squad Time was leading up to him leaving. I don’t know just thought about it.

----------


## cpinheir

Spy! Just finished playing the daily mission with you....you were Iron Fist and I was Rescue. I think this is the first time I actually got to team up with you...great mission, man!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Spy! Just finished playing the daily mission with you....you were Iron Fist and I was Rescue. I think this is the first time I actually got to team up with you...great mission, man!


It was fun! You're pretty great with Rescue! It's nice to play with randoms who know what they're doing!

----------


## cpinheir

Thanks, I was playing Rescue as I usually try to play heroes with teambuffs on the daily missions, at least until they have all achieved adamantium for that mission. For the Modok mission, I think I have only a few teambuff heroes left, then I will have to start using others. 

And I appreciate the team healing you were doling out as Iron Fist....certainly comes in handy during the Modok boss fight. And thanks for the friend invite!

----------


## CenturianSpy

New Code for Health Boost Potion: OUTOFTHEBOX2

----------


## millsfan

Anyone else think maybe hero up is up to something?  Lack of communication, missing eric, no big updates like usual?  What's going on?  Maybe they took some weeks off to work on the big anniversary update?  

I just wish eric would post something here so we know what is up with him, he has an account.

----------


## shoohman

When there is trivia how do you write youre squad name and the answer?
answer - squad name
or
answer:
squan name:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Anyone else think maybe hero up is up to something?  Lack of communication, missing eric, no big updates like usual?  What's going on?  Maybe they took some weeks off to work on the big anniversary update?  
> 
> I just wish eric would post something here so we know what is up with him, he has an account.


I think ALL of us think that something is peculiar...

I'm hoping it's something good...but, all signs point otherwise. I usually have some sort of weekly communication with Eric, but the last time he has sent any correspondence to me was on the 11th. It does show that he viewed my last correspondence on Feb. 20th...

*Eric "Snacks" just responded saying he is the one who posted the new code!*

----------


## CenturianSpy

> When there is trivia how do you write youre squad name and the answer?
> answer - squad name
> or
> answer:
> squan name:


Answer, Squad name -sarcastic comment to make the trivia answer reader laugh (or cringe, my humor is weird).

----------


## millsfan

> I think ALL of us think that something is peculiar...
> 
> I'm hoping it's something good...but, all signs point otherwise. I usually have some sort of weekly communication with Eric, but the last time he has sent any correspondence to me was on the 11th. It does show that he viewed my last correspondence on Feb. 20th...
> 
> *Eric just responded saying he is the one who posted the new code!*


Eric sandler or Eric baker? Their names are both eric.......

I wonder what eric snacks thinks of all of this how we missed him LOL

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Eric sandler or Eric baker? Their names are both eric.......
> 
> I wonder what eric snacks thinks of all of this how we missed him LOL


Baker's first name is Chris.

----------


## womprat2000

The last of the GLA:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> The last of the GLA:


Fantastic! Oh great, Grasshopper just died.

----------


## millsfan

> Baker's first name is Chris.


For some reason I thought his name was Eric too.  Idk why... so what happened to eric that made us think he was gone?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> For some reason I thought his name was Eric too.  Idk why... so what happened to eric that made us think he was gone?


Eric has been absent from Facebook and CBR, there wasn't a new Feedback Friday or Squad Time, and Chris Baker was listed as Gazillion's new senior PR and social media manager.

----------


## millsfan

> Eric has been absent from Facebook and CBR, there wasn't a new Feedback Friday or Squad Time, and Chris Baker was listed as Gazillion's new senior PR and social media manager.


No I know that, but why has eric been in active??

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Eric has been absent from Facebook and CBR, there wasn't a new Feedback Friday or Squad Time, and Chris Baker was listed as Gazillion's new senior PR and social media manager.





> No I know that, but why has eric been in active??


The FB postings have been Eric "Snacks" this whole time. His talents were needed elsewhere other than working on _Squad Time_ and "Feedback Friday". Snacks said he is good and he was amused by the worry. Chris seems to be a nice guy and is prepping for GDC, he mostly works for MH. Eric & Chris said enough for me to feel optimistic for the near future of the two games. I'm sure we'll be the first to know when they can tell us the news...

----------


## millsfan

> The FB postings have been Eric "Snacks" this whole time. His talents were needed elsewhere other than working on _Squad Time_ and "Feedback Friday". Snacks said he is good and he was amused by the worry. Chris seems to be a nice guy and is prepping for GDC, he mostly works for MH. Eric & Chris said enough for me to feel optimistic for the near future of the two games. I'm sure we'll be the first to know when they can tell us the news...


Well tell snacks I say hi and tell him I'm happy we can still do squad time!!

----------


## Litter

Good Afternoon, CBR! It's me, Littering is Bad. I just thought that I would make a post here since I'm starting to play SHSO again. 
Any suggestions as to how I can make the game more entertaining?

EDIT: Also, maybe I could be re-added to the player index? I'm Rusty Fractured Kraken.

EDIT 2: Could someone update me on why accounts were deleted and the other threads are gone?

EDIT 3: Didn't these threads use to cap out at 5000?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Good Afternoon, CBR! It's me, Littering is Bad. I just thought that I would make a post here since I'm starting to play SHSO again. 
> Any suggestions as to how I can make the game more entertaining?
> 
> EDIT: Also, maybe I could be re-added to the player index? I'm Rusty Fractured Kraken.
> 
> EDIT 2: Could someone update me on why accounts were deleted and the other threads are gone?


Welcome back, my friend. I'll re-add you! 

All the accounts were deleted because there was a VIOLENT flame session against a female comicbook writer. The hate-speech and violent speak (including threats of rape and murder) were so pervasive and spreading that CBR burned everything. They also kicked out many posters not allowing them to return.

----------


## Litter

Oh, wow, that is awful. Well, I'm happy to be back. 

Also, could I get a list of the other games that you all play?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Oh, wow, that is awful. Well, I'm happy to be back. 
> 
> Also, could I get a list of the other games that you all play?


I play the LEGO games and the Professor Layton games, and have started playing Marvel Heroes.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Oh, wow, that is awful. Well, I'm happy to be back. 
> 
> Also, could I get a list of the other games that you all play?


I play a variety of games Lego, Destiny, Halo, SHSO, and Assassins Creed.

----------


## shoohman

Are they going to do any update today?
3 weeks without new charcter  :Frown:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Are they going to do any update today?
> 3 weeks without new charcter




Edit: For my CBR friends whose work blocks imgur- Game is coming down at 10:30 AM PST for a 2 hour update.

----------


## shoohman

tnx your'e quickly guy

----------


## CenturianSpy

This is shocking...





Also...two Wrecking Crew questions in a row? Is Gaz hinting at something?

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> This is shocking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also...two Wrecking Crew questions in a row? Is Gaz hinting at something?


I came in like a Thunderball! Never thought I hit Hulk so hard! -Miley Virus  :Big Grin:

----------


## beanroaster

> Oh, wow, that is awful. Well, I'm happy to be back. 
> 
> Also, could I get a list of the other games that you all play?


Welcome back! 

I have three gaming obsessions: SHSO, LOTRO (Lord of the Rings Online), and for mobile, Puzzle & Dragons.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

game is back up. Carnage is gold only?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> game is back up. Carnage is gold only?


Maybe. He could be a box character, temporarily available outside the box for gold. This is just a possibility, though, as he could still be the first gold-only character.

----------


## shoohman

I hope that they will give us the option to buy him for fractals
this is too much
first the v-day
second out of the box sale and now carnage
If the sale was succesful so why sell carnage for gold only
everyone that live outside USA can't get him because they want money and we can't buy or earn gold
this isn't fair
I'm sure that the from mystery box sell they gain big income

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

they still should of just sold the box.

----------


## DasFeuer

Don't care about Carnage, I don't like spiders, I'm grieving about asgardian theme and no asgardian now. But I understand that gaz promised to release Carnage, that's ok. The next just has to be Amora or one of Lokes.
Actually about Lokes.
Can't stop seeing mustache here instead of nose. In any quality
?????-1.jpg

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> I hope that they will give us the option to buy him for fractals
> this is too much
> first the v-day
> second out of the box sale and now carnage
> If the sale was succesful so why sell carnage for gold only
> everyone that live outside USA can't get him because they want money and we can't buy or earn gold
> this isn't fair
> I'm sure that the from mystery box sell they gain big income


It seems like Gazillion needs money fast. In their other game, Marvel Heroes, they recently tried releasing limited edition costumes, where only a set number (around 2,000) costumes would ever be available. They were going to sell for about $15 each, but the idea had an extremely negative reception by the players and was cancelled.

----------


## cpinheir

I am going to assume that the 'gold only for hero' thing will only be an occasional thing. If they make it a more regular thing, I will not be happy. I had a year membership which ended recently, and midway through that they changed currency from gold-centric to fractal-centric. As a result of this, my 4000+ gold income per month went down to 500 gold/month. Which was OK by me, as long as the heroes were mostly obtainable with fractals. But if all future heroes were to be gold only, that would be quite unfair to members who originally paid a years membership thinking they were getting 4000+ gold a month. I have a large fractal stockpile, mostly due to the last half of my year's membership....not being able to purchase heroes with them anymore would render them mostly useless.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I am going to assume that the 'gold only for hero' thing will only be an occasional thing. If they make it a more regular thing, I will not be happy. I had a year membership which ended recently, and midway through that the changed currency from gold-centric to fractal-centric. As a result of this, my 4000+ gold income per month went down to 500 gold/month. Which was OK by me, as long as the heroes were mostly obtainable with fractals. But if all future heroes were to be gold only, that would be quite unfair to members who originally paid a years membership thinking they were getting 4000+ gold a month. I have a large fractal stockpile, mostly due to the last half of my year's membership....not being able to purchase heroes with them anymore would render them mostly useless.


I don't mind the occasional gold only hero...or bundle. The gold bundles were very nice.

----------


## cpinheir

Yes, I agree, occasional would be OK....I'm just hoping that gaz's apparent need for cash doesn't drive them to make it a more regular thing. The bundles were fine...the Guardians bundle was a perfect example. They offered that for gold, but then later offered the heroes separately for fractals. Unless I missed something, this is the first time since they changed currency that a gold-only single hero (Carnage) was released. 

If they do switch back to heroes only being purchased by gold, then they can take all my fractals back and give me in exchange the 4000+ gold I would have earned each month during the last half of my year membership. That would be fair.

----------


## Maven

I'm hoping that since Carnage arrived on the heels of the 'Out Of The Box' sale, his 800 gold price tag is simply a 'pre-order' to get him before he is in a Mystery Box. It better not be the beginning of slowly reverting back to the old/pre-fractal currency system. I guess the extremely (and a huge emphasis on that) occasional individual character being for gold only is ok...but really, only if they've up and decided that the pre-order bundles were, for some strange reason, a bad idea and we're not going to see them anymore. But if there still are pre-order bundles to eventually come, then that is definitely what I am saving my gold for and as I've been doing anyway. Really, REALLY hope that Carnage's gold-only price tag is temporary and tied into a new plan for the box characters' 'Early Access' to be getting them before they're officially boxed.

----------


## MkStark

> I hope that they will give us the option to buy him for fractals
> this is too much
> first the v-day
> second out of the box sale and now carnage
> If the sale was succesful so why sell carnage for gold only
> everyone that live outside USA can't get him because they want money and we can't buy or earn gold
> this isn't fair
> I'm sure that the from mystery box sell they gain big income


Completely agreed. I cannot deny, I even wanted to buy gold too because of that sale and my maniacal desire to buy AU Ultron, but I saw, HOW MUCH it will cost for me and abandoned that idea. Truly, so many only-gold sales are not fair. I thought Carnage will be a craft hero of a box one. *sigh* 
And in fact I wanted to see Loki or Enchantress. After all, it is Asgard theme in the game.
So I am a bit dissappointed, it seems that Gaz just want to obtain a loooot of money and they don't care about players' wishes and possibilities.

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## beanroaster

> 


He's definitely one of the most powerful characters in the game now. Triple buffs (dmg, health, speed) on his P2, and a Hero Up that does big dmg multiple times in all directions and at long range. His combo isn't excessively powerful (at least at level 10 where mine is now), but strong enough and flows smoothly.  Oh, and didn't mention that when you do the P2, it damages and knocks back anyone on top of you while you're buffing.

Great, fun character to play!

----------


## cpinheir

I was just thinking, if gaz really is currently in a cash crunch, it's probably due to the fact that they essentially started giving almost everything for free when they switched to fractals as currency. When they made that change last year, while I was happy that they made the game more affordable for the players, I wondered how they could possibly cope with the potential loss of income. IMO, I think a better way to go would have been something like this:

1) scrap the tickets and prize wheel (which they did)
2) forget about fractals. a waste of development time.
3) keep the gold system as is....although w/o prize wheel more gold has to be automatically awarded per month to compensate.
4) *gradually* change the older heroes to be purchasable with silver....for instance, when a new hero comes out, make the currently oldest gold hero available for silver.

----------


## shoohman

listen guys
If carnage is box charcter so its ok that he is part of the sale
but if he will stay like that after the sale will end so we are in problem
I thouht that only bundles or box charcters can be paid for gold only
The v day sale was sold in bundles because they wanted to sell you the male and the female together and not alone
this is box charcters sale but forretired hero out of the bundle they won't ask gold?right?I mean in future sales

----------


## Spider-Prime

I got myself carnage with the gold I had saved up and Juggernaut before the sale ends. He is pretty fun to play  :Smile:

----------


## beanroaster

> I got myself carnage with the gold I had saved up and Juggernaut before the sale ends. He is pretty fun to play


Not sure which one you were referring to when you said he's fun to play, but in either case - agreed!  :Smile: 

Still leveling up Carnage so full potential hasn't been reached yet, but he's a lot of fun and pretty intuitive, smooth gameplay with him.  Juggernaut is definitely my favorite character to play and just wrecks stuff. Not the best for survivals (at least solo), due to lack of a self-heal, but for normal missions, he's a heckuva lot of fun to play.

----------


## Spider-Prime

yah I meant Carnage haha, I haven't tried Juggy yet.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

There's going to be a bonus XP weekend for all the symbiotes (Agent Venom, Anti-Venom, Black Suit Spider-Man, Carnage, and Venom) from February 27 to March 1.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

I wasn't to excited for Carnage but I got him anyways, anybody on the fence wondering if he is worth it, the answer to that is, yes.

He is awesome.

----------


## millsfan

My brother got carnage and I watched him play as him.  I first would like to say I love how they added the look I anticipated (having symbiote all around him).  He does not walk on four limbs (like an animal) but everything else is how I wanted.  He is very fast with swift combos and his hero up is insane.  The only thing I honestly don't like is his voice (but there has been voices I don't like so whats the difference).  I see he is for gold only and the previous sale for valentines day was gold only.  I see they are waking up to what I said last year. It is AMAZING how much free stuff they gave out but, I don't know how profits would rise from that.  I think if they kept the game how it is now but just made SOME gold only characters, It would benefit.  I'll be compiling a big suggestion list towards the anniversary.  I'm glad hero up is back with their weekly updates.  They could have been taking some weeks off to work on anniversary plans.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

If they are going to go back to the Gold Only, its like Recharged never happened. They are going to have to think of doing something else if they wish to go on this path.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> If they are going to go back to the Gold Only, its like Recharged never happened. They are going to have to think of doing something else if they wish to go on this path.


I don't think all new heroes will be gold only, one every other month is reasonable for me. Did get Carnage for my agent count.

----------


## Charles LePage

Carnage Tears his way into SHSO!
http://newsletter.heroup.com/hostede...8&ei=s5JLdZAN_

----------


## shoohman

big time spidey proffesor x avengers loki and enchantress are in their way to the game
avengers loki probably will be for agents only because every avengers charcter is to agent only(nick hulk cap ironman black wido etc)
I hope that the other three will be normal
not box(carnage is probably will be in box next week they put juggernaut in box last month),not gold only(2 sales in raw of gold only) just normal as I like
6k fractals and done
who agree with me?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Carnage Tears his way into SHSO!
> http://newsletter.heroup.com/hostede...8&ei=s5JLdZAN_

----------


## CenturianSpy

> big time spidey proffesor x avengers loki and enchantress are in their way to the game
> avengers loki probably will be for agents only because every avengers charcter is to agent only(nick hulk cap ironman black wido etc)
> I hope that the other three will be normal
> not box(carnage is probably will be in box next week they put juggernaut in box last month),not gold only(2 sales in raw of gold only) just normal as I like
> 6k fractals and done
> who agree with me?


I don't think Prof. X be 6K fractals...




> I don't think all new heroes will be gold only, one every other month is reasonable for me. Did get Carnage for my agent count.


The every other month makes sense since subscribers will have 1000 Gold in that time period...but, that will seriously frustrate non-members. I think we'll see one every 4-6 months.

----------


## shoohman

this too much everyone complain in the facebook about the gold only sales and carnage
I hope that they will stop with the gold only sales and charcters
what's the matter for them if you pay for gold
even if your'e member u need to buy gold if you want to enjoy the v day sale,out of the box sale,and carnage
I hope that they won't do any gold things anymore or at least at the close time

----------


## CheesePie

Woo! They fixed the Asgard citizen glitch, and I got Venom in one try. Lucky me.
*I was not expecting Carnage to be 720 gold.

----------


## Ace

I've read a few comments from people saying that Carnage will be put into a box. Is this legit or just random speculation?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> I've read a few comments from people saying that Carnage will be put into a box. Is this legit or just random speculation?


It's just speculation. I did notice that Carnage wasn't included as part of the mystery box achievements, which contradicts the theory.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> this too much everyone complain in the facebook about the gold only sales and carnage
> I hope that they will stop with the gold only sales and charcters
> what's the matter for them if you pay for gold
> even if your'e member u need to buy gold if you want to enjoy the v day sale,out of the box sale,and carnage
> I hope that they won't do any gold things anymore or at least at the close time


This is what I meant by having gold only heroes would make the game like Recharged never happened. Before, the only way to get heroes was Gold and for non members, it was really hard. Most people bought gold or memberships. I believed others complained, saying it was not easy. Everyone complaining on Facebook practically supported my thoughts. 

To me, if they continue it. Seems like they are going around in a circle. In this case, the recharged may have lost its charge.
I understand they need to make profit and money to continue the game. Like I said, they can do gold-only heroes, but they're going have to do something something else for everyone.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> This is what I meant by having gold only heroes would make the game like Recharged never happened. Before, the only way to get heroes was Gold and for non members, it was really hard. Most people bought gold or memberships.To me, if they continue it. Seems like they are going around in a circle.


In fact we're going EVEN farther back. Carnage is the third most expensive squaddie in the game, and relatively THE MOST expensive. Au Ultron is the most expensive followed by Iron Spider, but you get 11000 gold for the former and a year's membership/6000 gold for the latter. Back in the silver/prize wheel days members could earn the 800 (or in membership terms- 720) gold in 5-6 days with diligent wheel spinning. Now, one needs two months to 'earn' that amount (based on the 500 "bonus" gold per month). I still hold the belief that Carnage will be boxed.

----------


## shoohman

they just want the money
they planned everything just from the update
make the game more "friendly" in the start and say to us you don't need the gold you can buy everything with fractals so we remove the abiliy to get gold and puff!
gold only character!gold only sales!I sure that they planned this month before the recharged update!
this is too much if they are smart they must know that this thing success for the short term but it won't success to the long term!
everything paid by gold will cause people leave the game!
and this is not smart to put carnage as gold only charecter because if the young players will ask their parents for gold in order to buy carnage they won't let them!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> In fact we're going EVEN farther back… Now, one needs two months to 'earn' that amount (based on the 500 "bonus" gold per month).


True, but that is offset by the fact that, for now, very few items in the shop are gold-only so one can hold on to one's gold longer.

----------


## Smashing Colossus

> I play a variety of games Lego, Destiny, Halo, SHSO, and Assassins Creed.


Do you play Destiny on PS3?

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

Apparently they forgot the put Carnage as a villain, he's not allowed to play Bring On the Bad Guys and When Titans Clash. 

And why are you guys thinking he'll be boxed later? Carnage is 800 Gold, the Out of the Box sale is 1000 Gold, just don't make sense to me.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Apparently they forgot the put Carnage as a villain, he's not allowed to play Bring On the Bad Guys and When Titans Clash. 
> 
> And why are you guys thinking he'll be boxed later? Carnage is 800 Gold, the Out of the Box sale is 1000 Gold, just don't make sense to me.


Hopefully you sent a ticket in for the villain omittance (how is that a misspelling CBR?). 

I can't imagine Carnage being only for gold...so I'm inclined to think he is going to be boxed. Which choice do you think?

1. Carnage only available for 800 Gold.
2. Carnage available for 800 Gold/ 8000 Fractals next week.
3. Carnage goes into Mystery Box after "Out of the Box" sale ends.
4. Carnage becomes giveaway with year or 6 month membership or with gold MTX (micro-transaction).
5. Carnage becomes 'fractal sink' (think IM Midas).
6. Carnage awarded in new in-zone contest grab (think Spider-Man Noir).
7. Other.
8. Carnage linked to the Achievement system. (As suggested by Alejandro on FB).

With more than half of it's players outside of the US, I would find it strange if Gaz didn't find some way to make one of the more popular villains available to all...

Unless...all those new job titles for credit marketing on LinkedIn is because Gaz has an upcoming payment form we don't know about. Didn't they just get rid of Google Wallet, though? Or that may be part of it...

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Hopefully you sent a ticket in for the villain omittance (how is that a misspelling CBR?). 
> 
> I can't imagine Carnage being only for gold...so I'm inclined to think he is going to be boxed. Which choice do you think?
> 
> 1. Carnage only available for 800 Gold.
> 2. Carnage available for 800 Gold/ 8000 Fractals next week.
> 3. Carnage goes into Mystery Box after "Out of the Box" sale ends.
> 4. Carnage becomes giveaway with year or 6 month membership or with gold MTX (micro-transaction).
> 5. Carnage becomes 'fractal sink' (think IM Midas).
> ...


I already sent a ticket

I think they'll keep him as gold only! If he was part of the out of the box sale, he should have be 1000 Gold like the others no? Why he would be cheaper if he's the last one, and he's very OP

If they put him for 8000 Fractals is kind of a disrespect to us members, because the advantage of being a member is the 4x more fractals, and I would not like to spend gold for early access when the hero will come later for fractals

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I think they'll keep him as gold only! If he was part of the out of the box sale, he should have be 1000 Gold like the others no? Why he would be cheaper if he's the last one, and he's very OP
> 
> If they put him for 8000 Fractals is kind of a disrespect to us members, because the advantage of being a member is the 4x more fractals, and I would not like to spend gold for early access when the hero will come later for fractals


I'll be upset if he comes out for fractals next week...unless it is a ridiculous amount ("fractal sink"). I just can't believe that Gaz will anger over half of their customers by not giving them an option to get him...which a gold only squaddie in effect does...ESPECIALLY how popular this character is.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I'll be upset if he comes out for fractals next week...unless it is a ridiculous amount ("fractal sink"). I just can't believe that Gaz will anger over half of their customers by not giving them an option to get him...which a gold only squaddie in effect does...ESPECIALLY how popular this character is.


Iron Spider is very popular

----------


## Carmaicol

The same thing happened with Agent Venom, Spy. He was super popular, heavily requested and when he was released as an Agent-Only hero it was "unfair" for the rest of the players. 

My guess is that Gaz took resources from other characters to fast track Carnage, making him expensive to develop. I think he will be gold-only and (for me), that's fair.

----------


## Ace

I saved up some gold before the recharge happened, so even though I'm not an agent I have enough gold to buy Carnage. I'll have to wait until next week to see what happens with him. With the gold I have I probably won't be able to buy another "gold only" character after him, but he's worth it.

----------


## spideyman

> I'll be upset if he comes out for fractals next week...unless it is a ridiculous amount ("fractal sink"). I just can't believe that Gaz will anger over half of their customers by not giving them an option to get him...which a gold only squaddie in effect does...ESPECIALLY how popular this character is.


I dont see any issues with him being for gold only, he is really nice and gold is really cheap to purchase now.  10 bucks gives you carnage and a sidekick box.

----------


## Iron Enforcer

From a business standpoint, foreign players are not customers if they cannot legally or logistically perform transactions. As neutral entities, they shouldn't even factor into any game decisions. As a domestic product, all efforts should be made to maximize domestic sales. One paying customer from the USA is worth a whole lot more than a million casual players in Azerbaijan, so long as player contributions from Azerbaijan remain at $0.

I still say Carnage's gold cost is a combination of development cost, popularity, and managing liability. Anyone who has read Axis should know that the only thing more disturbing than Carnage being a villain is Carnage trying to be a hero. Which is cool if you're, say, 10 years old or older, but the character is intense for a younger audience and maybe not someone you want to freely hand out to just anyone.

Past that, just watching Carnage's visual effects for 10 seconds should justify his cost. It's probably the most beautiful programming work in the game. When it really brings the character to life like it does on Carnage, it's work I'm willing to pay a premium for.

----------


## Raven

Wasn't there always planned to be some content that will be exclusively available with gold? I seem to recall that being said after the whole fractal relaunch and I have no problem with that at all. Oh and USA aren't the only paying customers.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Iron Spider is very popular


Not nearly as popular as Carnage, but a fair point.




> The same thing happened with Agent Venom, Spy. He was super popular, heavily requested and when he was released as an Agent-Only hero it was "unfair" for the rest of the players. My guess is that Gaz took resources from other characters to fast track Carnage, making him expensive to develop. I think he will be gold-only and (for me), that's fair.


Again...Carnage is way more popular than Agent Venom, but a fair point, too. I also think it is "fair" that he is gold-only...those of you on here should know my pro-'more-benefits-for-subbers' stand by now. My concern is that we have seen *LESS* forms of payments made available since "Recharge" (with the subtraction of Google Wallet). I, like most of you if not all, want *MORE* paying players.




> I saved up some gold before the recharge happened, so even though I'm not an agent I have enough gold to buy Carnage. I'll have to wait until next week to see what happens with him. With the gold I have I probably won't be able to buy another "gold only" character after him, but he's worth it.


Without question he's worth it.




> I dont see any issues with him being for gold only, he is really nice and gold is really cheap to purchase now.  10 bucks gives you carnage and a sidekick box.


Agreed. I want *MORE* players to have that buying opportunity.




> From a business standpoint, foreign players are not customers if they cannot legally or logistically perform transactions. As neutral entities, they shouldn't even factor into any game decisions. As a domestic product, all efforts should be made to maximize domestic sales. One paying customer from the USA is worth a whole lot more than a million casual players in Azerbaijan, so long as player contributions from Azerbaijan remain at $0.
> 
> I still say Carnage's gold cost is a combination of development cost, popularity, and managing liability. Anyone who has read Axis should know that the only thing more disturbing than Carnage being a villain is Carnage trying to be a hero. Which is cool if you're, say, 10 years old or older, but the character is intense for a younger audience and maybe not someone you want to freely hand out to just anyone.
> 
> Past that, just watching Carnage's visual effects for 10 seconds should justify his cost. It's probably the most beautiful programming work in the game. When it really brings the character to life like it does on Carnage, it's work I'm willing to pay a premium for.


Welcome aboard, Iron Enforcer (or back if you're the old Iron Enforcer before the CBR scorched Earth). I think more young players know him from the Spidey cartoons than the comicbooks.




> Wasn't there always planned to be some content that will be exclusively available with gold? I seem to recall that being said after the whole fractal relaunch and I have no problem with that at all. Oh and USA aren't the only paying customers.


Gaz did mention some exclusive gold-only content after "Recharge". Sorry not to include the other countries where payments were available...still the non-paying countries outnumber us. AND that is bad for SHSO.

*EDIT: Speaking on alternative payments, has anyone seen the game cards that were mentioned to be carried at Walgreens?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> My concern is that we have seen *LESS* forms of payments made available since "Recharge" (with the subtraction of Google Wallet). I, like most of you if not all, want *MORE* paying players.
> 
> …
> 
> I want *MORE* players to have that buying opportunity.


I didn't notice Google Wallet was taken off, using PayPal myself. I'm really curious about the distribution of blocked/unblocked countries, because sometimes neighboring countries form such a pair. I'm lucky the Philippines is unblocked while Malaysia unfortunately is.

What other feasible online payments are there that Gazillion can make use of?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Speaking on alternative payments, has anyone seen the game cards that were mentioned to be carried at Walgreens?


I didn't hear of them until your post, but I will look tomorrow at my local Walgreens for them.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I didn't notice Google Wallet was taken off, using PayPal myself. I'm really curious about the distribution of blocked/unblocked countries, because sometimes neighboring countries form such a pair. I'm lucky the Philippines is unblocked while Malaysia unfortunately is.
> 
> What other feasible online payments are there that Gazillion can make use of?


There was talk about utilizing eBay and Amazon gift cards. But, expanding what credit cards people can use should be a top priority. I don't know how other countries' credit laws prevent them buying gold/memberships. It seems silly to me that someone who owns a Mastercard or Visa in India can't buy a membership. Surely there are banks, if not the credit card companies themselves, to escrow these transactions.




> I didn't hear of them until your post, but I will look tomorrow at my local Walgreens for them.


Thanks, I'm going to check tomorrow, too (I guess weekly Walgreen's visits are part of our age group's lives). Kristina mentioned them on a FF.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Do you play Destiny on PS3?


No I play on Xbox One.

----------


## Raven

> they just want the money
> they planned everything just from the update
> make the game more "friendly" in the start and say to us you don't need the gold you can buy everything with fractals so we remove the abiliy to get gold and puff!
> gold only character!gold only sales!I sure that they planned this month before the recharged update!
> this is too much if they are smart they must know that this thing success for the short term but it won't success to the long term!
> everything paid by gold will cause people leave the game!
> and this is not smart to put carnage as gold only charecter because if the young players will ask their parents for gold in order to buy carnage they won't let them!


Shooman if nobody pays for the game then there won't be a game. Be grateful that some content costs gold and that some people will buy it, because that's what is allowing you to play for free.

----------


## millsfan

People need to understand how great the game is.  ALMOST EVERYTHING IN THE GAME IS FREE since RECHARGE.  Even if they did 1 update that had gold only/member only content out of the 4 updates usually in a month, it is 100% acceptable.  They have provided so much gameplay for free members, and as someone who use to spend tons of money on gold when the game was based around gold, they need something for members to spend money on.  I see myself not buying gold anymore (I have had thousands for a while and its slowly going down) but gold only content is okay as long as its every now and then.

----------


## DasFeuer

Guys, I have a problem. 
I entered today and still have only three collectibles which I can't collect, they simply don't appear.
?????-3.jpg

And when I try to change the hero, I stuck on the page of switching. I press Play and nothing happens, can't close at all, only refresh, and then still all the same. I cleared all cache of unity, all cache of chrome, I even restarted but nothing changes! It's only today, all the time it was okay. Sometimes now I have a "Can't connect to server" error, but internet is good and other pages download quickly
PLEASE HELP ME

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Guys, I have a problem. 
> I entered today and still have only three collectibles which I can't collect, they simply don't appear.
> ?????-3.jpg
> 
> And when I try to change the hero, I stuck on the page of switching. I press Play and nothing happens, can't close at all, only refresh, and then still all the same. I cleared all cache of unity, all cache of chrome, I even restarted but nothing changes! It's only today, all the time it was okay. Sometimes now I have a "Can't connect to server" error, but internet is good and other pages download quickly
> PLEASE HELP ME


I have exactly the same problem.

----------


## MkStark

Those aforesaid guys are not alone, because I have problems with the game too. In fact, I cannot even enter the game zones because of that error although I have good internet connection and other I can load any other page quickly, as DasFeuer said, for example. And when I finally reach Daily Bugle zone, I have problems with collectibles, especially with crafting parts. I click "mega-collect", see that everything is collected except crafting parts.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Good to see others having problems today...The game is super-laggy and I keep getting booted out of missions with Error #102 and 104. (Time Outs).

Everybody send Help Tickets, please!

----------


## DasFeuer

Sent almost 4 hours ago, no answer, but now i think the game is ok, I returned there and now i can collect and change heroes

And I'm moving so fun right now!
?????-2.jpg

----------


## Smashing Colossus

I was able to buy one card for SHSO at Walgreen's. But he said that they don't come in often.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I was able to buy one card for SHSO at Walgreen's. But he said that they don't come in often.


Where was it located in the store? Toy section, Gift cards, at the register?

----------


## shoohman

> Shooman if nobody pays for the game then there won't be a game. Be grateful that some content costs gold and that some people will buy it, because that's what is allowing you to play for free.


Raven I Know that they need money but look
3 updates of 4 this month was gold only things
first nighthaw-6k fractals
second v-day sale gold only
third out of the box sale gold only
and fourth carnage gold only
so its too much they did this month 3 times in raw
I waited for new charcter 3 weeks and until new one out he is gold only
from my location its impossible to buy gold or membership and I disapointted that I couldn't enjoy 3 upadates of 4 this month because this
they can do gold only things every 2 month

----------


## Raven

> Raven I Know that they need money but look
> 3 updates of 4 this month was gold only things
> first nighthaw-6k fractals
> second v-day sale gold only
> third out of the box sale gold only
> and fourth carnage gold only
> so its too much they did this month 3 times in raw
> I waited for new charcter 3 weeks and until new one out he is gold only
> from my location its impossible to buy gold or membership and I disapointted that I couldn't enjoy 3 upadates of 4 this month because this
> they can do gold only things every 2 month


The valentine sale bundled heroes are available for individually for fractals - free
The out of the box heroes are still available in boxes for fractals - free
So stop whining - you get plenty for free.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> The valentine sale bundled heroes are available for individually for fractals - free
> The out of the box heroes are still available in boxes for fractals - free
> So stop whining - you get plenty for free.


Raven people are buying membership and gs in MH off the walls in Gazillion. They don't need to be Millionaires.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

I think I'm gonna skip on Carnage for now. I might get him when I'm in the mood.

----------


## spideyman

> People need to understand how great the game is.  ALMOST EVERYTHING IN THE GAME IS FREE since RECHARGE.  Even if they did 1 update that had gold only/member only content out of the 4 updates usually in a month, it is 100% acceptable.  They have provided so much gameplay for free members, and as someone who use to spend tons of money on gold when the game was based around gold, they need something for members to spend money on.  I see myself not buying gold anymore (I have had thousands for a while and its slowly going down) but gold only content is okay as long as its every now and then.


I think the biggest problem with the game is there are too many annoying bugs.  I think it they could fix most them that would improve the game the considerably.  So many times I stop playing because of that one where you click on achievements and then go to missions it causes you freeze.   Also, the mega collect is annoying as well.

----------


## Raven

> I think the biggest problem with the game is there are too many annoying bugs.  I think it they could fix most them that would improve the game the considerably.  So many times I stop playing because of that one where you click on achievements and then go to missions it causes you freeze.   Also, the mega collect is annoying as well.


It's been fairly buggy since day one, some get fixed eventually but new ones always pop up, after 4 years I don't expect the situation to really improve.

----------


## shoohman

> Raven people are buying membership and gs in MH off the walls in Gazillion. They don't need to be Millionaires.


I agree with you
some of the bundles in the v day sale was with retired hero
they sold them in bundle and not individually so we can't buy them
the mystery box is trick for them that people will buy gold or membership in order to be able to buy tons of boxes(agents have higher chances to get hero)
because the out of the box sale succesed they extended the sale so this month they got great income
so after 2 gold only sales in raw I excepted for something that I will be able to buy with fractals
3 of 4 updates this febuary I couldn't enjoy this is because my location this is not fair but the patrick day is close and I hope that they will do normal sale with retired heores not for gold only
the box charcters are exculisve so gold only ok heroes in bundle its ok but I never thouht that they will release charcter that he isn't exclusive charcter and he is alone without another hero in gold only
I missed the black friday sale but I saw how amazing this sale was and I hope that they will do the black friday sale again like last year(retired heroes indivudually paid buy fractals) and won't ruin this awsome sale with gold only bullshit

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Does anybody know what crafting parts you can get from the Baxter Plaza Loki mission? I know there's cosmic charge and dark energy balls, but am I forgetting anything?

----------


## DasFeuer

> I think the biggest problem with the game is there are too many annoying bugs.  I think it they could fix most them that would improve the game the considerably.  So many times I stop playing because of that one where you click on achievements and then go to missions it causes you freeze.   Also, the mega collect is annoying as well.


Now I can finally agree with someone. Everyone are crying here because of money, but they forget another side of game, which annoys more than anything. 

Ok, you have Carnage, but you click on buttons in Gods of Thunder and one imp becomes immortal and you can't move further in mission. Another, most irritating: you have Carnage, you have all heroes from the shop, and you begin playing, for ex, Impossible holiday. And near the end of second part of the mission one impossible clone of his head just *falls down from the field*. THIS is the most butthurting moment in this game, I tried three times to achieve this mission for Loki and I can't! That also happens in Attack, in Wendigo, in any mission, which has 2-3 floors. Sometimes it happens just everywhere, where you even don't expect.
And you are talking about buying heroes. Why do you need that hero if you can't play with him from the first try.

----------


## Ace

> Another, most irritating: you have Carnage, you have all heroes from the shop, and you begin playing, for ex, Impossible holiday. And near the end of second part of the mission one impossible clone of his head just *falls down from the field*. THIS is the most butthurting moment in this game, I tried three times to achieve this mission for Loki and I can't! That also happens in Attack, in Wendigo, in any mission, which has 2-3 floors. Sometimes it happens just everywhere, where you even don't expect.


That bug is very annoying. Sometimes I get past it by positioning my hero well and dropping my sidekick off the edge which allows it to kill the enemy that fell off. (doesn't always work but it does most of the time).

Also, I just realized that they raised Nova's (Sam Alexander) health to 400 at lvl 20 which is awesome.

----------


## Raven

> I agree with you
> some of the bundles in the v day sale was with retired hero
> they sold them in bundle and not individually so we can't buy them
> the mystery box is trick for them that people will buy gold or membership in order to be able to buy tons of boxes(agents have higher chances to get hero)
> because the out of the box sale succesed they extended the sale so this month they got great income
> so after 2 gold only sales in raw I excepted for something that I will be able to buy with fractals
> 3 of 4 updates this febuary I couldn't enjoy this is because my location this is not fair but the patrick day is close and I hope that they will do normal sale with retired heores not for gold only
> the box charcters are exculisve so gold only ok heroes in bundle its ok but I never thouht that they will release charcter that he isn't exclusive charcter and he is alone without another hero in gold only
> I missed the black friday sale but I saw how amazing this sale was and I hope that they will do the black friday sale again like last year(retired heroes indivudually paid buy fractals) and won't ruin this awsome sale with gold only bullshit


Why not, let's make everything for free fractals and put it all on sale all the time... will that work for you?

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Why not, let's make everything for free fractals and put it all on sale all the time... will that work for you?


When I first started to play, I played for over a year without membership, picking 10 Gold a day, saving for months to get one character on sale, when I became a member my squad level was 800 something.

Now people can play for only one month and get squad level 1000? maybe 2000? And people are still complaining?

----------


## shoohman

> Why not, let's make everything for free fractals and put it all on sale all the time... will that work for you?


Raven listen I agree that sometimes they need to do real money sales or something like that but not most of the times!
they need to do somthing for real money its true
but 3 of 4 updates of febuary are gold only
the v day sale should be for fractlas and carnage too(or box or agents only or carfting)
the only thing that I agree that need to be gold only is the out of the box sale
if you can get dardevil for 2400 fractals and elektra for 2400 fractals another time so why they sell them in bundle of gold only(both are retired hero)you also can't get invinsible woman,scarlet witch and rouge
if they sell them individually you can get them but they didn't sell them individually so why for heroes that was free I need to pay real money to get them?
they should do sometimes things like that but not the most times(1\5 or 2\5 would be ok but not 3\4 its not fair)
you must know that i can't buy gold or membership and this is only because my location that's no fair for players like me

----------


## cpinheir

Anybody interested in running Symbiote crisis mission one or more times today?

Also, I'm just curious....how many of you out there have Iron Man Midas? I just bought mine a week or so ago....finally decided I was never going spend my 700K+ fractals anytime soon, so why not sink some of them into Midas? Wondering if there is ever going to be enough of them running around to form a Midas flash mob.

Finally, since the SHSO friends list leaves a lot to be desired, I was wondering if any of the cbr group here have turned to using IM chat programs to organize missions, etc. Advantages of using IM for mission purposes can be illustrate like this:

"Hey, want to play a mission?"

"Sure...which one?"

"Mysterio Crisis"

"Sounds good...give me a few secs to check what heroes I havent got addy yet on that mish."

(a few secs later later)

"OK I'm ready...send invite!"

----------


## Charles LePage

> Also, I'm just curious....how many of you out there have Iron Man Midas?


I have him, only because one of my SHSO goals is to always have every available character.




> Finally, since the SHSO friends list leaves a lot to be desired, I was wondering if any of the cbr group here have turned to using IM chat programs to organize missions, etc.


Yes:

http://my.cbox.ws/cbrshso

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> When I first started to play, I played for over a year without membership, picking 10 Gold a day, saving for months to get one character on sale, when I became a member my squad level was 800 something.
> 
> Now people can play for only one month and get squad level 1000? maybe 2000? And people are still complaining?


I know how you feel I didn't have a membership for over a year and I was stuck on a have 5 heroes challenge for months until I bought some gold.

----------


## cpinheir

> I have him, only because one of my SHSO goals is to always have every available character.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes:
> 
> http://my.cbox.ws/cbrshso



Thanks Charles...I knew about cbox, I meant more of the Yahoo/ICQ/MSN kind of messenger apps. I like the features in those apps as opposed to the html-based chat that cbox gives. I did try cbox just now, nodbody responding, hard to tell if anybody is even logged into cbox now, as no chatting seems to be happening.

Since I am failing at finding a Symbi-Oh-No Crisis partner, can anybody tell me what the trick to winning it solo on adamantium is? I am able to breeze thru it using heroes like XFOrce Wolvie and Pirate Deadpool without dying, but end up getting gold. I assume it's something to do with getting some kills less that x3 on the meter, but as many of the enemies knock me down interrupting combo, its hard to keep the meter up at all times. Frustrating.

----------


## Carmaicol

> Raven listen I agree that sometimes they need to do real money sales or something like that but not most of the times!
> they need to do somthing for real money its true
> but 3 of 4 updates of febuary are gold only
> the v day sale should be for fractlas and carnage too(or box or agents only or carfting)
> the only thing that I agree that need to be gold only is the out of the box sale
> if you can get dardevil for 2400 fractals and elektra for 2400 fractals another time so why they sell them in bundle of gold only(both are retired hero)you also can't get invinsible woman,scarlet witch and rouge
> if they sell them individually you can get them but they didn't sell them individually so why for heroes that was free I need to pay real money to get them?
> they should do sometimes things like that but not the most times(1\5 or 2\5 would be ok but not 3\4 its not fair)
> you must know that i can't buy gold or membership and this is only because my location that's no fair for players like me


They need to make money all the time, Shoohman. The moment they stop doing it, as Raven said, the game is over. It doesn't have to be "fair" for you or other players that can't buy gold or suscribe, but for those who can and keep the game alive.

----------


## Ace

> When I first started to play, I played for over a year without membership, picking 10 Gold a day, saving for months to get one character on sale, when I became a member my squad level was 800 something.
> 
> Now people can play for only one month and get squad level 1000? maybe 2000? And people are still complaining?


I'm not an agent; in retrospect, picked 10 gold and saved for months as well to get characters and got to a lvl around 1100 by doing just that. The Recharge made it possible for me to have a huge squad and a lvl that will someday reach 4000. I never imagined I would reach this far. Non members need to understand that they've got to have patience to acquire stuff in this game and accept the fact that you will not be able to get "everything" but you will get "most" of it. There should be sales in the future where you will be able to acquire most of the retired heroes and they have even given us agent codes on different occasions, you just have to "wait". I'm satisfied, just seeing how many things I can get for free. But everyone has their own opinion so to each his own I guess, just my two cents.

----------


## shoohman

is carnage going to be box charcter?
some people said that he is going to be box charcter because he released at the day of the sale and paid by gold like the other box heroes
but the sale ended and he still out of the box
so is he going to be box charcter?

----------


## cpinheir

Why has none of the daily missions ever been a crisis mission? The only reason I can think of is that they would be too hard for the kiddies. An easy solution to this would be to have two daily missions, one crisis and one non-crisis. Would love to see this implemented!

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> is carnage going to be box charcter?
> some people said that he is going to be box charcter because he released at the day of the sale and paid by gold like the other box heroes
> but the sale ended and he still out of the box
> so is he going to be box charcter?


no offense but your english is pretty bad. And we have no confirmation on carnage being boxed.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Since I am failing at finding a Symbi-Oh-No Crisis partner, can anybody tell me what the trick to winning it solo on adamantium is? I am able to breeze thru it using heroes like XFOrce Wolvie and Pirate Deadpool without dying, but end up getting gold. I assume it's something to do with getting some kills less that x3 on the meter, but as many of the enemies knock me down interrupting combo, its hard to keep the meter up at all times. Frustrating.


This mission is still bugged, they fixed the other missions but leave this with the annoying knockdowns and stuns, very easy to lose the combo, I believe you have to get to Venom with 102,700 points and when you finish him you will get 104,500 points, if you get less than 104k it's probably gold, you can farm some points if you do not kill Venom and wait for the enemies to drop, but it can be dangerous, cause they can knock you down.

Are you trying with one specific hero? Or you just need the adamantium? Juggernaut can get the job done easy, just keep the boost up and Juggernaut is immune to knockdowns and stuns.

----------


## cpinheir

Thanks for the advice, Lion....My goal is to reach 10 unique heroes on adamantium for that mission (for the achievement points), preferable this weekend while we have the XP bonus. Yes, I did win it using Juggernaut, and I currently need 6 more addy wins to get to my goal of 10. I'm glad you mentioned about the bug still being in place.....I suspected this, but wasn't sure as it had been some time since I last played that crisis mission. 

Yes, I already also tried the tactic of killing Venom's 'helpers' during the boss fight, but my problem wasnt so much staying alive as it was that the helpers stopped spawning after I killed the 3rd helper.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Thanks for the advice, Lion....My goal is to reach 10 unique heroes on adamantium for that mission (for the achievement points), preferable this weekend while we have the XP bonus. Yes, I did win it using Juggernaut, and I currently need 6 more addy wins to get to my goal of 10. I'm glad you mentioned about the bug still being in place.....I suspected this, but wasn't sure as it had been some time since I last played that crisis mission. 
> 
> Yes, I already also tried the tactic of killing Venom's 'helpers' during the boss fight, but my problem wasnt so much staying alive as it was that the helpers stopped spawning after I killed the 3rd helper.


I can help you with that, I think I'm close to 50 unique heroes on adamantium for that mission.

----------


## cpinheir

Lion, Thanks...Sorry about the wrong map the first time....ugh

Also, I may need to restart SHSO after the first mission, as my mem is getting low

EDIT: Great mission, man! As I mentioned, my unity plugin was red-lining on memory usage, so I had to restart after the mission....looks like you were in a mission already once I logged in again. I'll try to invite you again when you are free, or you can invite me when you are ready.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Just updated our "Most Wanted" thread with Dr. Strange's R3s. Quite interesting what Gaz could give us based on his animations.

----------


## DasFeuer

I'm curious, how is this possible..
?????-1.jpg
simple brotherhood.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I'm curious, how is this possible..
> ?????-1.jpg
> simple brotherhood.


They're exploiting a glitch...only reasonable conclusion.

----------


## Shadow

I logged in for the first time in forever last week to use my 1,00 gold I was saving for a Gold only thing on Thanos to redeem the 100 boxes I wasted on him  :Mad: 

Then Carnage came the very next day. *smh*

I want him but I'm not spending another dime until mystery boxes are gone

----------


## Smashing Colossus

Gift Cards

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> This mission is still bugged, they fixed the other missions but leave this with the annoying knockdowns and stuns


They should definitely fix those annoying knockdowns and stuns in that mission and in Doom's mayhem mission.



> Juggernaut can get the job done easy, just keep the boost up and Juggernaut is immune to knockdowns and stuns.


Does anyone know what other characters have this knockdown immunity other than Juggernaut and Ms Marvel?

On another note, I just discovered that the hotspot for flight on top of the Daily Bugle building is invisible, but still works.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Also, I'm just curious....how many of you out there have Iron Man Midas? I just bought mine a week or so ago....finally decided I was never going spend my 700K+ fractals anytime soon, so why not sink some of them into Midas? Wondering if there is ever going to be enough of them running around to form a Midas flash mob.


I already have the 270k fractals but will wait for 100k more before I buy him. Parting (with so many fractals) is sweet sorrow, I can't bear to have anything less than 100k.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Does anyone know what other characters have this knockdown immunity other than Juggernaut and Ms Marvel?


Juggernaut, Ms Marvel, Hulk, Black Panther, Stealth Armor Iron Man and EotE Spider-Man, but Juggernaut is the only one also immune to stun.

There is also one thing when you have a team with 2 heroes with Armor Boost, the whole team become immune to knockdown if the 2 heroes use the Armor Boost together, there is a lot of heroes with Team Armor Boost that last for long time and cover the whole screen, pretty good in survivor missions, I'm not entire sure if work with all the heroes, cause people don't really like to use heroes with armor boost or don't use the boost at all.

----------


## Maven

> They should definitely fix those annoying knockdowns and stuns in (Symbi-Oh-No!) and in Doom's mayhem mission.


Wholeheartedly agree. My key to Mayhem Doom until they FINALLY fix the mission is to use Pirate Deadpool and try to get him to five stars and activate his Hero-Up as quickly as possible before Doom calls upon his minions. Thank goodness Pirate DP's basic combo is one of the faster star builders in the game. Although, I'll have to remember Juggs having knockdown and stun immunity with his boosts AND the team armor boost trick for Crisis missions...definitely my 'learn something new' for today.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Juggernaut, Ms Marvel, Hulk, Black Panther, Stealth Armor Iron Man and EotE Spider-Man, but Juggernaut is the only one also immune to stun.


Thanks!



> There is also one thing when you have a team with 2 heroes with Armor Boost, the whole team become immune to knockdown if the 2 heroes use the Armor Boost together


Wow, I didn't know that! Is it supposed to be like that, or is it a bug, like the time when double healing gave permanent regeneration?



> Wholeheartedly agree. My key to Mayhem Doom until they FINALLY fix the mission is to use Pirate Deadpool and try to get him to five stars and activate his Hero-Up as quickly as possible before Doom calls upon his minions. Thank goodness Pirate DP's basic combo is one of the faster star builders in the game.


I also use him. Pirate Deadpool is great for bringing down mayhem mission bosses quickly.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Wow, I didn't know that! Is it supposed to be like that, or is it a bug, like the time when double healing gave permanent regeneration?


I don't think it's a bug, it's not permanent, and the players have to work together to make it work.




> Wholeheartedly agree. My key to Mayhem Doom until they FINALLY fix the mission is to use Pirate Deadpool and try to get him to five stars and activate his Hero-Up as quickly as possible before Doom calls upon his minions. Thank goodness Pirate DP's basic combo is one of the faster star builders in the game. Although, I'll have to remember Juggs having knockdown and stun immunity with his boosts AND the team armor boost trick for Crisis missions...definitely my 'learn something new' for today.





> I also use him. Pirate Deadpool is great for bringing down mayhem mission bosses quickly.


I just use Mini Fin Fang Foom, and use the Armor Boost right away, it's doable with any hero this way, but they need to fix it.

----------


## CenturianSpy

I've gone to two Walgreen's in my area (STL) and each did not have the SHSO gift card, or employees who knew about them or even how to look them up in their system. If you have found an SHSO giftcard at your local Walgreen's, if you could upload a picture of it and tell us which part of the store you found it in that would be great. Also, on your receipt there should be a SKU* (stock keeping unit) it would be helpful if you post this too. *this is not the gift card code, it's the code that Walgreen's uses to inventory the card.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> I don't think it's a bug, it's not permanent, and the players have to work together to make it work.


Good to know. One more question - Do you know if boost have stackable effects (damage, speed, health)?

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Good to know. One more question - Do you know if boost have stackable effects (damage, speed, health)?


They don't stack, only the best boost has the effect.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> They don't stack, only the best boost has the effect.


Thanks once again!

----------


## Ace

> Juggernaut, Ms Marvel, Hulk, Black Panther, Stealth Armor Iron Man and EotE Spider-Man, but Juggernaut is the only one also immune to stun.


Isn't Drax immune to knockdowns as well? I'm not sure, just asking...

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Isn't Drax immune to knockdowns as well? I'm not sure, just asking...


I don't think he is anyomore.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Isn't Drax immune to knockdowns as well? I'm not sure, just asking...


It was a glitch, they already fixed it.

----------


## womprat2000

Finished off the Squadron Supreme:

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Finished off the Squadron Supreme:


I really want Hyperion as a character now. He looks really cool.

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## Slamzilla

Better late than never. 

Here's a review of Carnage.

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

> They're exploiting a glitch...only reasonable conclusion.


This is why I don't/won't play survivals anymore. It's not fair.
I can't wait for Age of Ultron it looks awesome...that and Ant-Man.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> This is why I don't/won't play survivals anymore. It's not fair.


I still play them, but I quit as soon as there is enough points to achieve Adamantium (I just let my squaddie die) AND I don't look at the leader boards.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Are we going back to day before silhouettes?...because I approve!



Congrats, MTS!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Are we going back to day before silhouettes?...because I approve!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, MTS!


HOLY MOLY! ENCHANTRESS AND A WIN! BEST DAY EVER!
Should I wait to open the box as I already have.... 13 Heroes to Max?

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> This is why I don't/won't play survivals anymore. It's not fair.


I still play, but only for the achievements, I don't waste hours anymore trying to get all the first places, cause we always have someone to glitch the leaderboards, and them they reset them all, they should do a monthly reset or something.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> HOLY MOLY! ENCHANTRESS AND A WIN! BEST DAY EVER!
> Should I wait to open the box as I already have.... 13 Heroes to Max?


Yeah you should probably wait, you don't want to be completely overwhelmed for heroes to max.

----------


## shoohman

will she release today?
edit:she is already in the game for 6k fractlas early access
next week I'll buy her
I'm sure that she is awsome

----------


## millsfan

Ummm this is really weird!  They posted a silhouette at NIGHT last night, and now I'm up before school and they already did the update while we all slept?  That is really weird, why do you guys think they did it so quick?  Do you think she was done and they put her in the game with carnage last week and just had to flip a switch?

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> HOLY MOLY! ENCHANTRESS AND A WIN! BEST DAY EVER!


Congrats Masked Traveler!



> Ummm this is really weird!  They posted a silhouette at NIGHT last night, and now I'm up before school and they already did the update while we all slept?  That is really weird, why do you guys think they did it so quick?  Do you think she was done and they put her in the game with carnage last week and just had to flip a switch?


It's even weirder that Enchantress is available for early access in the shop, but she is still missing from the hero choosing screen and from the achievements.



> next week I'll buy her


Me too.

----------


## shoohman

why do the old heroes too weak?
for example hulk hits slow and ironman's hero up hit 4 time for 40 damage
while look!pirate deadpool's hero up is awosome and powerfull and in one video that I saw carnage's hero up hits 4 times for 180 damge!
will they make the old heroes stronger?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Ummm this is really weird! … *Do you think she was done and they put her in the game with carnage last week and just had to flip a switch?*


That's my guess, when the store reset itself at 4AM EST.

----------


## DasFeuer

_why do the old heroes too weak?_

Look at the Enchantress and take your words back.



I am very disappointed. I expected her to be tough. Especially the voice is just gross. All voices of new heroes - Juggy, Annihilus. Now she.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> I am very disappointed. I expected her to be tough.


I'm even more disappointed because her basic attacks have the same animations as basic attacks of Scarlet Witch. I expected something more unique. 



> Especially the voice is just gross.


Yes, her new voice is very strange. She sounds like an old woman.
Edit: I think she is the only character that walks instead of running or floating. Maybe some kind of running animation would look better than the current one. Preferably something like Emma Frost's, with a little more arm swinging.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> why do the old heroes too weak?
> for example hulk hits slow and ironman's hero up hit 4 time for 40 damage
> while look!pirate deadpool's hero up is awosome and powerfull and in one video that I saw carnage's hero up hits 4 times for 180 damge!
> will they make the old heroes stronger?


They have buffed old heroes before like Nightcrawler and Nova, maybe it's a matter of time.




> _why do the old heroes too weak?_
> 
> Look at the Enchantress and take your words back.
> 
> I am very disappointed. I expected her to be tough. Especially the voice is just gross. All voices of new heroes - Juggy, Annihilus. Now she.


I liked her, in a land where every new character have very destructive combos/power attacks/hero ups, this "weakness" kinda feels confortable (for me).

----------


## shoohman

> _why do the old heroes too weak?_
> 
> Look at the Enchantress and take your words back.
> 
> 
> 
> I am very disappointed. I expected her to be tough. Especially the voice is just gross. All voices of new heroes - Juggy, Annihilus. Now she.


Enchantress isn't old charcter as playble she released today
I talked about playble charcters that have 2+ years in the game like ironman or luke cage
they are pretty weak
She is awsome but listen to her voice
why did they change her voice actor?I prefer the voice actor of the boss and not the playble character
enchantress as boss sounds sexier and her playble version sounds like old woman

----------


## spideyman

> Enchantress isn't old charcter as playble she released today
> I talked about playble charcters that have 2+ years in the game like ironman or luke cage
> they are pretty weak
> She is awsome but listen to her voice
> why did they change her voice actor?I prefer the voice actor of the boss and not the playble character
> enchantress as boss sounds sexier and her playble version sounds like old woman



Her move set is like if the Green Latern was in the game.  Actually, iron man already got a buff his hero up was a lot weaker.  I liked the fact it made the enemies dance like doctor strange.

----------


## spideyman

Also, Enchantress power attacks are broken one and three.

----------


## shoohman

look on the diffrence between old charcters's hero up to the new charcters's hero up
old character hits 1 time for 90-140 damage or 4 times for something like 40 damage
new character hits 1 time for 180-200 damage or 4 times for 180 damgae(carnage) or many times(loki,deadpool as pirate etc) or summon some help that very effective(new cap,enchantress,x force wolverine,agent coluson etc)
that's what I'm talking about

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> _why do the old heroes too weak?_
> 
> Look at the Enchantress and take your words back.


She is the first character with triple team boost, her P3 does more damage than many HU's, her HU is ok, I'm not a big fan of summoners, but I like her HU, not too many to get in your way, not too weak to do nothing but just get in your way, and does some damage at activation.

She is one of the best in the game in my opnion!




> I think she is the only character that walks instead of running or floating. Maybe some kind of running animation would look better than the current one. Preferably something like Emma Frost's, with a little more arm swinging.


Her walk is really weird!




> Also, Enchantress power attacks are broken one and three.


Everything works fine to me.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Do they have a time limit before winners can win trivia again?
I assume so, but I don't know how long.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Why does Enchantress sound Scottish?

----------


## shoohman

why everyone in the game has 4 fingers?lol

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I talked about playble charcters that have 2+ years in the game like ironman or luke cage
> they are pretty weak


Someone mentioned "power creep" in an old post here, referring to how old characters are gradually boosted to keep up with newer, more powerful characters. It doesn't happen all at once; I know that Eric has posted on the SHSO Facebook account about which heroes got boosts with certain updates.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Originally Posted by spideyman
> 
> 
> Also, Enchantress power attacks are broken one and three.
> 
> 
> Everything works fine to me.


They just mixed up the names of her first and third power attacks.

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

I'm liking Enchantress, I like her spell effects  and I actually like her voice it's just raspy, she reminds me of Bonnie Tyler or Kim Carnes. And if her Triple team boost is intentional, she just became one of my favorite characters. I know...I'm weird, lol.



> I still play, but only for the achievements, I don't waste hours anymore trying to get all the first places, cause we always have someone to glitch the leaderboards, and them they reset them all, they should do a monthly reset or something.


I agree. I wish they would reset them more often and have more events based around the scores, if they could get the glitching under control. I still play the Monster Smash daily occasionally for laughs, Morbius just cracks me up, lol.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I'm liking Enchantress, I like her spell effects  and I actually like her voice it's just raspy, she reminds me of Bonnie Tyler or Kim Carnes. And if her Triple team boost is intentional, she just became one of my favorite characters. I know...I'm weird, lol.
> 
> I agree. I wish they would reset them more often and have more events based around the scores, if they could get the glitching under control. I still play the Monster Smash daily occasionally for laughs, Morbius just cracks me up, lol.


I once tried to outsmart Morbius by using Morbius because of his heroup has mind control. Let's just say it didn't go very well I did my heroup stood back and laughed thinking Morbius would start attacking other people but he just came back and killed me.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> why do the old heroes too weak?





> Someone mentioned "power creep" in an old post here, referring to how old characters are gradually boosted to keep up with newer, more powerful characters. It doesn't happen all at once; I know that Eric has posted on the SHSO Facebook account about which heroes got boosts with certain updates.


"Power Creep" is the correct answer...and an interesting phenomena. 




> Do they have a time limit before winners can win trivia again?


Suppose to be one month...I doubt it's enforced, though.




> why everyone in the game has 4 fingers?lol

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

> I once tried to outsmart Morbius by using Morbius because of his heroup has mind control. Let's just say it didn't go very well I did my heroup stood back and laughed thinking Morbius would start attacking other people but he just came back and killed me.


Lol! That's good thinking though. I've often wondered who the toughest bosses in the game were, like if you got em all together and made em fight each other in a tournament  how it would go. Or if you had like a four Morbius team in a survival how they would do,(boss version not player version) or three Morbius with White Pheonix backing them up with healing, haha!

----------


## shoohman

what with squad time?
the last squad time was on december

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Lol! That's good thinking though. I've often wondered who the toughest bosses in the game were, like if you got em all together and made em fight each other in a tournament  how it would go. Or if you had like a four Morbius team in a survival how they would do,(boss version not player version) or three Morbius with White Pheonix backing them up with healing, haha!


Toughest bosses Doctor Doom, Mystique. That's all I can think of right know I'll come back to this later.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> what with squad time?
> the last squad time was on december


It may be something to do with them looking for a video editor for the last few months...

----------


## Maven

Alright, I LOVE how Amora references a title of yore (and a couple of years ago) whenever she enters a door. That. Is. AWESOME. (And that goes for her moveset as well.)

----------


## cpinheir

> She is the first character with triple team boost, her P3 does more damage than many HU's, her HU is ok, I'm not a big fan of summoners, but I like her HU, not too many to get in your way, not too weak to do nothing but just get in your way, and does some damage at activation.


I just hope Enchantress doesn't end up like Rocket Racoon. Technically, he was the first to feature triple team boost for his first week or two. Apparently the team boost was a glitch and was later 'fixed' to be self-boost only. I still like Rocket, but I liked him much better when he had his team boost.  =(

----------


## Maven

> I just hope Enchantress doesn't end up like Rocket Racoon. Technically, he was the first to feature triple team boost for his first week or two. Apparently the team boost was a glitch and was later 'fixed' to be self-boost only. I still like Rocket, but I liked him much better when he had his team boost.  =(


That is a lowdown dirty shame...the Guardians are, in my book, collectively the best overall team in the game. And they would be even more perfect if one of them had, or in Rocket's case, maintained team healing. If Enchantress maintains her boosts being for the team (please, please, PLEASE), she is essentially slightly better than Loki on at least that front (just healing and armor vs. healing, armor, AND damage). If only her Hero-Up was a 'death from above'-er instead of a summon, but I do agree with an earlier post that it is already and definitely one of the better summon HUs in the game. Although I expect to utilize her third power attack more than anything else...sucker's a virtual three star HU.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I just hope Enchantress doesn't end up like Rocket Racoon. Technically, he was the first to feature triple team boost for his first week or two. Apparently the team boost was a glitch and was later 'fixed' to be self-boost only. I still like Rocket, but I liked him much better when he had his team boost.  =(


I think her triple team boost is intentional, Rocket never had the ability to heal others in his character description, so I kinda knew it was a glitch, but I was hoping to not be, cause I like play with team healers.





> That is a lowdown dirty shame...the Guardians are, in my book, collectively the best overall team in the game. And they would be even more perfect if one of them had, or in Rocket's case, maintained team healing.


I also think one of the guardians should be a team healer, but to be fair Rocket does not seems to be this type of character, I think Groot would be a great team healer, and make more sense than characters like Abomination, Sabretooth, Loki, Destroyer, being team healers.




> If Enchantress maintains her boosts being for the team (please, please, PLEASE), she is essentially slightly better than Loki on at least that front (just healing and armor vs. healing, armor, AND damage). If only her Hero-Up was a 'death from above'-er instead of a summon, but I do agree with an earlier post that it is already and definitely one of the better summon HUs in the game. Although I expect to utilize her third power attack more than anything else...sucker's a virtual three star HU.


Yeah, I expect to utilize her second and third power attacks way more than her HU as well!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> That is a lowdown dirty shame...the Guardians are, in my book, collectively the best overall team in the game. And they would be even more perfect if one of them had, or in Rocket's case, maintained team healing. If Enchantress maintains her boosts being for the team (please, please, PLEASE), she is essentially slightly better than Loki on at least that front (just healing and armor vs. healing, armor, AND damage). If only her Hero-Up was a 'death from above'-er instead of a summon, but I do agree with an earlier post that it is already and definitely one of the better summon HUs in the game. Although I expect to utilize her third power attack more than anything else...sucker's a virtual three star HU.





> Yeah, I expect to utilize her second and third power attacks way more than her HU as well!


Why would anyone use her HU unless you are just increasing targets during boss levels/survival missions? You get five stars you use her P2 then P3 and you get a ridiculous P3 plus a Shield/Damage/Health boost for you and your teammates.

----------


## Iron Enforcer

> why everyone in the game has 4 fingers?lol


In 2002, Hasbro released Playskool figures for Star Wars. The line became so popular that it branched to all major Hasbro brands. Galactic Heroes for Star Wars, Robot Heroes for Transformers, Combat Heroes for GI Joe, Adventure Heroes for Indiana Jones, Tox Box Heroes for Toy Story, and Super Hero Squad for Marvel. Part of the shared style was the four-finger design.

That design gave Super Hero Squad its own Earth designations (Earth-11911 and Earth-91119), which allows the game some wiggle room to legally develop things that a five-fingered project might not be able to due to licensing restrictions.

----------


## Slamzilla

More content from Two Geeky Smelly Guys:

A review of Enchantress:

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Mmm.. my time has come.
Just let me win my Enchantress and we'll be fine  :Smile:

----------


## MaskedTraveler

So as most of you know, I have been dealing with is problem that when I had Hero Up available, I was not able to use the Special Power Ups. 
I've decided to do some cracking down to see if I had any solutions.
First, I figured maybe it was the browser (Seriously, why did I not think of this before) so I tried playing on Safari.
Well.. everything worked fine! I was able to do the special power ups! 

However, I tried Firefox (which I normally use for the game) and played around with Preferences.
Despite everything I could do on Firefox, no solution was found.

Safari worked fine, Firefox failed me.
Does anyone else here use Firefox?

So it seems that from now, I'll be playing SHSO on Safari.
So in other words... I HAVE A FOUND A SOLUTION!!!

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> So as most of you know, I have been dealing with is problem that when I had Hero Up available, I was not able to use the Special Power Ups. 
> I've decided to do some cracking down to see if I had any solutions.
> First, I figured maybe it was the browser (Seriously, why did I not think of this before) so I tried playing on Safari.
> Well.. everything worked fine! I was able to do the special power ups! 
> 
> However, I tried Firefox (which I normally use for the game) and played around with Preferences.
> Despite everything I could do on Firefox, no solution was found.
> 
> Safari worked fine, Firefox failed me.
> ...


I use Firefox and everything works fine.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I use Firefox and everything works fine.


Are you on a Macbook, or Apple Product?

----------


## Guardian2002

I have a macbook and everything works fine on safari,But nowdays i play on windows(firefox) cause the power attacks dont work...but eventually i had bought a mouse for my mac,and it worked fine...but it was a bit uncomfortable in survival missions though espicially - Doomsday in space
so now i play with my win 8 it works fine

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Hey squaddies, out of the topic, someone tried to steal my account (didn't succeed and probably won't), so if anything disrespectful shows up under my name it isn't me ok? (I'm saying it here 'cause that's the only thread I write to)

----------


## Guardian2002

Just waiting for Avengers Loki

and btw really funny, but since i had stopped playing for 2 months my squad level is yet 2600, and i had a bunch of fractals farmed,something like 200k so i spent all of them buying new heroes/villans suprisingly i got juggy in first try and i had 2000 gold when i had returned ,so i bought carnage, i guess i had enough fractals to buy midas iron man(maybe 2000 fractals less) but i didnt wanted to give a lot of it for just a remake so yea


Now i have every hero in the game (including enchantress)except-- midas ironman and au ultron

----------


## Guardian2002

> Now i have every hero in the game (including enchantress)except-- midas ironman and au ultron


Exam results came out yesterday in every subject 90% above but in history only 70% but my good marks hide the history marks ,so my mom will buy me the gold bundle of 10,000 gold within this month as she has to renew her card,so now i only need the midas to work on so my days on that start now!

----------


## millsfan

Ok I just had to come on here to say something about enchantress, she is possibly the worst character to ever release in my opinion.  I know, she has a great 2nd right click, but I just found her very unappealing.  Before she even came out, I always thought of her walk she does in the boss battle and thought "Oh they can't just release her boss battle model, they need to give her a run (possibly like shadow cat, or someone that runs with their fists on their sides)". When I bought enchantress, I watched her run for the first time and she SPEED WALKS!  I know the developers must have tried or debated on what to do with her run motion and it is ridiculous how silly it looks, and everyone runs in hero up.  It made me think of like a "Hack or mod", and this is how it would look if someone made a hack to make enchantress playable based off the boss battle version.  I then thought "Maybe she is good in missions", so I tried her out and I selected her 1st right click "Sorcery Beams".  When I went in the mission to use "Sorcery beams", she then used Abracadabra, and I was like uh...those aren't the sorcery beams I thought she would use as a first right click.  So then I tried out her combo, and I felt like I was waiting for a such a while, a slow boring process.  Her combo animation is nice, but it is EXTREMELY slow...It's like, why can she Speedwalk so fast, yet her combos are slow?  Honestly I see a lot of people happy with her and I just had to give my opinion.  I really think they need to NEVER rush a character, and give characters the same treatment.  I look at people that are amazing characters, and then I see characters like this that look so bad; another thing is, why is it that all the girl characters are so terrible?  I feel like they have half the strength of a male (are they saying something)?
Again I hate to complain but I really felt Enchantress was not too good..

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> When I bought enchantress, I watched her run for the first time and she *SPEED WALKS*!  I know the developers must have tried or debated on what to do with her run motion and it is ridiculous how silly it looks, and everyone runs in hero up...It's like, why can she *Speedwalk* so fast, yet her combos are slow?


Really?!

As someone who does speedwalk for fitness, I gotta see this!

----------


## Guardian2002

> Ok I just had to come on here to say something about enchantress, she is possibly the worst character to ever release in my opinion.  I know, she has a great 2nd right click, but I just found her very unappealing.  Before she even came out, I always thought of her walk she does in the boss battle and thought "Oh they can't just release her boss battle model, they need to give her a run (possibly like shadow cat, or someone that runs with their fists on their sides)". When I bought enchantress, I watched her run for the first time and she SPEED WALKS!  I know the developers must have tried or debated on what to do with her run motion and it is ridiculous how silly it looks, and everyone runs in hero up.  It made me think of like a "Hack or mod", and this is how it would look if someone made a hack to make enchantress playable based off the boss battle version.  I then thought "Maybe she is good in missions", so I tried her out and I selected her 1st right click "Sorcery Beams".  When I went in the mission to use "Sorcery beams", she then used Abracadabra, and I was like uh...those aren't the sorcery beams I thought she would use as a first right click.  So then I tried out her combo, and I felt like I was waiting for a such a while, a slow boring process.  Her combo animation is nice, but it is EXTREMELY slow...It's like, why can she Speedwalk so fast, yet her combos are slow?  Honestly I see a lot of people happy with her and I just had to give my opinion.  I really think they need to NEVER rush a character, and give characters the same treatment.  I look at people that are amazing characters, and then I see characters like this that look so bad; another thing is, why is it that all the girl characters are so terrible?  I feel like they have half the strength of a male (are they saying something)?
> Again I hate to complain but I really felt Enchantress was not too good..


Yeah i hate her walking she speedwalks like some really royal priincess,makes it really girly to play and dont even talk about her basic attacks it's a disaster

----------


## Guardian2002

> Really?!
> 
> As someone who does speedwalk for fitness, I gotta see this!


Lol that pic
!

----------


## Guardian2002

What the game files erased automatically as soon as i logged out and logged in again,does anyone know why?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I have a macbook and everything works fine on safari,But nowdays i play on windows(firefox) cause the power attacks dont work...but eventually i had bought a mouse for my mac,and it worked fine...but it was a bit uncomfortable in survival missions though espicially - Doomsday in space
> so now i play with my win 8 it works fine


So we both had a macbook while I played on Firefox and you played on Safari. Then one day, all of sudden the power attacks wouldn't work so we both tried another browser which happened to be Safari for Me, and Firefox for you... Weird
Did you update your macbook (for OS X Yosemite or something similar)?.

I do have a wireless mouse, but it's hard for me to use because I don't have a surface to play on.

----------


## Guardian2002

> So we both had a macbook while I played on Firefox and you played on Safari. Then one day, all of sudden the power attacks wouldn't work so we both tried another browser which happened to be Safari for Me, and Firefox for you... Weird
> Did you update your macbook (for OS X Yosemite or something similar)?.
> 
> I do have a wireless mouse, but it's hard for me to use because I don't have a surface to play on.


my mac is the lion version

----------


## shoohman

> Yeah i hate her walking she speedwalks like some really royal priincess,makes it really girly to play and dont even talk about her basic attacks it's a disaster


I think that they need to change her walk but keep the some voice actor to this character
her walking is perfect while she is boss but as playble?no!
I dissapointed about her voice too!why they changed her voice actor?the previous voice actor was a way better then her current voice actor

----------


## shoohman

when will the normal zones come back?
will they do something special for the patrick's day?the patrik's day will be next week

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I think that they need to change her walk but keep the some voice actor to this character
> her walking is perfect while she is boss but as playble?no!


Some of the playable villains have different voices for the bosses and for the playable villains, like Annihilus; and as for the walk, at least it sets her apart.



> will they do something special for the patrick's day?the patrik's day will be next week


Last year there was a green sale (all the green Hulks, Squirrel Girl, Rogue and Vision), plus a code for a St. Patrick's potion that turns you green. I do wish Gaz adds Shamrock though.

----------


## shoohman

I hope they will do green sale again
were doctor doom and hope summers part of the sale last year?they are both green

----------


## shoohman

> Some of the playable villains have different voices for the bosses and for the playable villains, like Annihilus; and as for the walk, at least it sets her apart.


venom has the same voice actor
mystique too
why they put voice actors that don't match to the villains?better keep the old voice actors in my opinion
I am talking about carnage(he doen't boss but the voice is terrible) and Enchantress(the boss's voice actor is way better then playble's voice actor) 
listen to their voice! I didn't hear jugg and anihilus voices yet
venom and anti venom have both match voice actors!but carnage?Enchantress?nooooooooooo
but why am I complaing?they will not change that! lol

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> venom has the same voice actor
> mystique too
> why they put voice actors that don't match to the villains?better keep the old voice actors in my opinion
> I am talking about carnage(he doen't boss but the voice is terrible) and Enchantress(the boss's voice actor is way better then playble's voice actor) 
> listen to their voice! I didn't hear jugg and anihilus voices yet
> venom and anti venom have both match voice actors!but carnage?Enchantress?nooooooooooo
> but why am I complaing?they will not change that! lol


Gaz wants to keep it fresh. You my good man, complain alot.

----------


## Raven

> Ok I just had to come on here to say something about enchantress, she is possibly the worst character to ever release in my opinion.  I know, she has a great 2nd right click, but I just found her very unappealing.  Before she even came out, I always thought of her walk she does in the boss battle and thought "Oh they can't just release her boss battle model, they need to give her a run (possibly like shadow cat, or someone that runs with their fists on their sides)". When I bought enchantress, I watched her run for the first time and she SPEED WALKS!  I know the developers must have tried or debated on what to do with her run motion and it is ridiculous how silly it looks, and everyone runs in hero up.  It made me think of like a "Hack or mod", and this is how it would look if someone made a hack to make enchantress playable based off the boss battle version.  I then thought "Maybe she is good in missions", so I tried her out and I selected her 1st right click "Sorcery Beams".  When I went in the mission to use "Sorcery beams", she then used Abracadabra, and I was like uh...those aren't the sorcery beams I thought she would use as a first right click.  So then I tried out her combo, and I felt like I was waiting for a such a while, a slow boring process.  Her combo animation is nice, but it is EXTREMELY slow...It's like, why can she Speedwalk so fast, yet her combos are slow?  Honestly I see a lot of people happy with her and I just had to give my opinion.  I really think they need to NEVER rush a character, and give characters the same treatment.  I look at people that are amazing characters, and then I see characters like this that look so bad; another thing is, why is it that all the girl characters are so terrible?  I feel like they have half the strength of a male (are they saying something)?
> Again I hate to complain but I really felt Enchantress was not too good..


There are some great female characters to play, Gamora and X-Force Psylocke come immediately to mind and all the Phoenix's are quite good. Phoenix was the first team healing boost and she was indispensable in in early crisis missions when heroes were still capped at level 11. Gaz does seem to release female heroes less frequently than they did initially, likely do to lower sales, and with the power creep we've seen progress over time, the female heroes are now disproportionately skewed towards the older weaker heroes. It's a shame, there are so many more I would like to see released (Dazzler, Magik, Silk, Snowbird, Rachel Grey, Silver Sable, Thor, Monet, Polaris...), but I guess idiotic comments like them being "too girly" to play as are why we'll never see most of them.

----------


## Raven

> but why am I complaing?


Best question you have asked to date.

----------


## DasFeuer

I don't think the kind of walk of our new hero is the first problem. I even found it adorable, she is very neat, elegant, as she should be, a goddess of love and beauty first. Her dance, sitting and flying are exquisite, Enchantress is the most beautiful character among others now, for me.
 I'll buy her later, but I think I will not play with her often, cause I'm disappointed too with her speed of combos and nearly useless HU. Actually I play with every hero just using p1 p2 p3 (it's not rational for me to drop at 3-5 enemies all HU of Loki, for example), but I wanted some unique and interesting HU for her, as Loki's is.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hey squaddies, out of the topic, someone tried to steal my account (didn't succeed and probably won't), so if anything disrespectful shows up under my name it isn't me ok? (I'm saying it here 'cause that's the only thread I write to)


I've been dealing with many complaints on this subject recently because I'm the admin of the two SHSO FB pages. People are losing accounts (getting "hacked") because they are using the same email address for their FB and SHSO accounts. There is a script ("hack") available allowing for someone to get another player's password. My advice is to set up another email account different from your SHSO email account and use that for FB OR go to the FB security settings and change your email.




> Ok I just had to come on here to say something about enchantress, she is possibly the worst character to ever release in my opinion.  
> Again I hate to complain but I really felt Enchantress was not too good..


I think you're in the minority on this one. Sure, Gaz mislabeled her 1st and 3rd PU...but Enchantress' P2 & P3 are easily Top 3 in the game. Her HU is good but not great. As far as her walking/running animations...they're unique.




> (in response to what Gaz will do for St. Patrick's Day) Last year there was a green sale (all the green Hulks, Squirrel Girl, Rogue and Vision), plus a code for a St. Patrick's potion that turns you green. I do wish Gaz adds Shamrock though.


My list of Irish wants:



1. Banshee: Sean Cassidy. The most likely member on this list, even though he is an X-Men member. How long before we get a screamer, Gaz?
 2. Shamrock: Molly Fitzgerald. So cool McDonald's named a shake after her. Like Domino, her power is mostly increasing the luck around her. They call it the "luck of the Irish". Shamrock's true power is the ability to summon the poltergeists of all the fallen Irish warriors. I could see a similar PU/HU to Valkyrie's attack that does that as well.
 3. Siryn: Theresa Cassidy. She also went by Banshee and now she is The Morrigan. She should have the ability to have a team shield boost by creating sonic shields.
 4. J. Jonah Jameson: Gaz uses the code NPC in their game files for whay are non-playable characters. We get to see his office during the Loki/Malekith attacks. I want to see J. Jonah give out mission briefings or have some type of newspaper collection hunt that awards content.
 5. Black Tom: Thomas Cassidy. Banshee's cousin carries a shillelagh and can now control plants. I really want a mission that goes through forests/woods, but an Irish mission through a golf course would be funny.
 6. Feron: Anyway we can get some more Excalibur team members, Gaz? Feron is the resident magician on Excalibur and can bind enemies like Dr. Strange's PU and create shields.
 7. Boulder: Emery Schaub. Taskmaster called him Butterball. He has similar powers to Juggernaut with a costume any of us could have in our closets. We need a fat hero.
 8. Bloodwraith: Sean Dolan. The only reason why I want him is that he is a main antagonist against the Black Knight. We wields the Ebony blade and has a winged horse named Valinor.
 9. Cu Sith: I know these hounds are mostly Scottish, but they share the Gaelic tongue. These hounds would be good to battle as mission spawns as well as being a sidekick.
 10. Plasma: Leila O'Toole. I mostly want her boss, The Living Pharaoh. But, either of Plasma's outfits would be fun as she shoots plasma out of her hands and eyes. I want to see more mini-bosses in the game.
 11. Sea Witch: Bridget O'Hare. This Young God got her powers from the Celestials and can control water. We need a water based hero.
 12. Conquest: Bridget Malone. She carries the Kestral Key of Krakkan given to her by The Octessence. She is a member of the Exemplars, a group containing its most famous member, Juggernaut.

----------


## DasFeuer

Just played with someone who has Enchantress. Her boost is fullscreen. Damage was increased as from Ultron boost (Loki got it up to 72 in HU), but I forgot to see about health

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> my mac is the lion version


Then this is where the problem is. It started happening once I updated it.
So somehow updating my macbook did something to Firefox which caused the Power Attacks to not work on Firefox.
This tech stuff is weird.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Safari worked fine, Firefox failed me.
> Does anyone else here use Firefox?


Yep, I use Firefox, but if I recall your problem correctly, it had to do with you not using a mouse, and I use a mouse.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> no offense but your english is pretty bad.


I appreciate you say that you are not trying to be offensive, but I think this comment is out of order.  As someone who lives in a non-English speaking country, I appreciate how tough it is to write in a language that isn't one's mother tongue.  What I like about this forum is its inclusivity.  Coming down on someone for having poor English is tantamount to discrimination.  Why don't you try writing your comments in Spanish for a while?  Just count your lucky stars the international language is (currently) English.

----------


## Charles LePage

Speed Boost code:  ENCHTSPD15
http://newsletter.heroup.com/hostede...5&ei=WlzHY_AON

----------


## CenturianSpy

*Thanks Charles!

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

I ran into some blank tokens in Baxter Plaza.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I appreciate you say that you are not trying to be offensive, but I think this comment is out of order.  As someone who lives in a non-English speaking country, I appreciate how tough it is to write in a language that isn't one's mother tongue.  What I like about this forum is its inclusivity.  Coming down on someone for having poor English is tantamount to discrimination.  Why don't you try writing your comments in Spanish for a while?  Just count your lucky stars the international language is (currently) English.


What's your native language, currently in learning French it's hard but I'll keep going.

----------


## Raven

> What's your native language, currently in learning French it's hard but I'll keep going.


French is a piece of cake, I had to suffer through 5 years of Latin!

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> I appreciate you say that you are not trying to be offensive, but I think this comment is out of order.  As someone who lives in a non-English speaking country, I appreciate how tough it is to write in a language that isn't one's mother tongue.  What I like about this forum is its inclusivity.  Coming down on someone for having poor English is tantamount to discrimination.  Why don't you try writing your comments in Spanish for a while?  Just count your lucky stars the international language is (currently) English.


just trying to address things. as i usually do. i mean.... always do.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> French is a piece of cake, I had to suffer through 5 years of Latin!


My sister had to do Latin a few years ago but stopped. As for French its a bit difficult with all the tenses.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> I've been dealing with many complaints on this subject recently because I'm the admin of the two SHSO FB pages. People are losing accounts (getting "hacked") because they are using the same email address for their FB and SHSO accounts. There is a script ("hack") available allowing for someone to get another player's password. My advice is to set up another email account different from your SHSO email account and use that for FB OR go to the FB security settings and change your email.


Thanks for the advice Centurion!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ace

> *Thanks Charles!


Remove the second "N'' from the code, Spy.

----------


## millsfan

> I think you're in the minority on this one. Sure, Gaz mislabeled her 1st and 3rd PU...but Enchantress' P2 & P3 are easily Top 3 in the game. Her HU is good but not great. *As far as her walking/running animations...they're unique.*


It's not unique at all, all it is was a rushed character.  They took her boss battle animation and didn't change it to make her a playable character.  She may have nice right clicks, but aesthetic wise, she doesn't fit in the game at all and I highly think them releasing people for members only first is good in the sense it enables members to review them before they are sold to the PUBLIC.  They should use the initial week to observe feedback here (I'm not the only one with this opinion so it should be a concern).  When looking at the character itself, and what several people say on here, it's clear she has potential but has noticeable flaws.  I think a huge problem is how slow her combo is, they should really make it a lot faster, or maybe even add to it.  Other than that, come on, and make her a real running animation...Enchantress may be prissy but she knows how to run..

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I've been dealing with many complaints on this subject recently because I'm the admin of the two SHSO FB pages. People are losing accounts (getting "hacked") because they are using the same email address for their FB and SHSO accounts. There is a script ("hack") available allowing for someone to get another player's password. My advice is to set up another email account different from your SHSO email account and use that for FB OR go to the FB security settings and change your email.


People are seriously doing this? I do not understand why someone would need someone else's SHSO's account (Assuming this is what the issue is). You can't really take something from someone else's account and give them to yours. It just does not make sense. What's the purpose behind it.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Remove the second "N'' from the code, Spy.


Thanks...I did it on both FB pages. too...




> It's not unique at all, all it is was a rushed character.  They took her boss battle animation and didn't change it to make her a playable character.  She may have nice right clicks, but aesthetic wise, she doesn't fit in the game at all and I highly think them releasing people for members only first is good in the sense it enables members to review them before they are sold to the PUBLIC.  They should use the initial week to observe feedback here (I'm not the only one with this opinion so it should be a concern).  When looking at the character itself, and what several people say on here, it's clear she has potential but has noticeable flaws.  I think a huge problem is how slow her combo is, they should really make it a lot faster, or maybe even add to it.  Other than that, come on, and make her a real running animation...Enchantress may be prissy but she knows how to run..


"Unique" as in no other squaddie runs like her...Have you seen some girls run in high heels? Pretty spot on to me...also, I don't believe Amora would _ever_ run. She would walk or teleport.




> People are seriously doing this? I do not understand why someone would need someone else's SHSO's account (Assuming this is what the issue is). You can't really take something from someone else's account and give them to yours. It just does not make sense. What's the purpose behind it.





> Well, it's just a simple fact.
> When I want something,
> I don't want to pay for it.


It's a combination of sloth (kids don't want to do the work, AKA farming fractals, to earn a character), envy (kids can't afford characters or they live in a country that doesn't allow purchases), greed (they're selling the accounts), gluttony (kids have to have all the characters), pride (they don't think they'll get caught & the think they're entitled to everything they want), wrath (they think people have it coming to them because of their crap lives), and lust (well maybe not lust...but who knows what they plan on using the money they get from their greed).

----------


## millsfan

Ok if they want to keep her speed walking, do you at least think they should make her combos faster?  A lot of the newer missions are harder also so, I feel like her combos are too slow?  I'm trying to like her but I find problems playing as her.  

I just got mini dark surfer and tons of rare cards from the ultronic box

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Ok if they want to keep her speed walking, do you at least think they should make her combos faster?  A lot of the newer missions are harder also so, I feel like her combos are too slow?  I'm trying to like her but I find problems playing as her.


Since you complain a lot about her slow combo, I suppose you have never played as Scarlet Witch. She literally has the worst basic attack combo in the game imo. (and the worst heroup) So, try to be happy with Enchantress the way she is.

----------


## DasFeuer

oh gosh guys stop bicker haven't YOU SEEN LOKES NEXT
LOKES
L O K E S 
AVENGERS

MEIN GOTT

*silently crying because he will be for agents as all Avengers*

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> oh gosh guys stop bicker haven't YOU SEEN LOKES NEXT
> LOKES
> L O K E S 
> AVENGERS
> 
> MEIN GOTT
> 
> *silently crying because he will be for agents as all Avengers*


Wait are you German?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Wait are you German?


Well, his username is German for "The Fire".

----------


## millsfan

What do you guys think they will do for the anniversary next month?  Didn't they mention something like infinite web slinging?

----------


## DasFeuer

> Well, his username is German for "The Fire".


mwahaha, you people can think everything you want, but Enforcer saw in game me and Trapping talking in some other language than German, if he/she still hesitates -  its not our problem  :Wink:

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

What sites are you referring to spy ? I wasn't aware there were multiple facebook pages for SHSO.

----------


## MkStark

> Wait are you German?





> mwahaha, you people can think everything you want, but Enforcer saw in game me and Trapping talking in some other language than German, if he/she still hesitates -  its not our problem


Hah, people are sooo funny sometimes. There are a lot of gamers from different countries and you can meet different languages. It doen't mean that they must speak only English or other undestandable language. Sometimes other laguages are useful when chat system doesn't allow some English words. Even as simple as "more" or "a bit"! It irritates a lot.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> What do you guys think they will do for the anniversary next month?  Didn't they mention something like infinite web slinging?


I heard something like that, I would also have free flying to. The paths given are handy, but they get to used to after a while.




> What sites are you referring to spy ? I wasn't aware there were multiple facebook pages for SHSO.


I believe he's talking about these:

Player's FB Page: https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/SHSOgameplayers/
- This page is for the younger set.

CBR Team FB Page: https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/shsocbrteam/
- The Team's official FB Page.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Ok if they want to keep her speed walking, do you at least think they should make her combos faster?  A lot of the newer missions are harder also so, I feel like her combos are too slow?  I'm trying to like her but I find problems playing as her.


I'd like to tweak all the combos to make them faster...but, that's one of the symptoms of 'Power Creep'. Enchantress is easily in my top 10% of heroes.




> What do you guys think they will do for the anniversary next month?  Didn't they mention something like infinite web slinging?


I think we got a cake on their 2nd anniversary...hopefully they give a free membership weekend (3 days) to shut up the whiners. Shutting up the whiners is a good gift to the subscribers.




> What sites are you referring to spy ? I wasn't aware there were multiple facebook pages for SHSO.


SHSOgameplayers/ has a lot of children & tweeners on it. And our CBR Team is our FB page. I linked them here and you can always find our links on the first post of this thread.

----------


## millsfan

> I'd like to tweak all the combos to make them faster...but, that's one of the symptoms of 'Power Creep'. Enchantress is easily in my top 10% of heroes.
> 
> I think we got a cake on their 2nd anniversary...hopefully they give a free membership weekend (3 days) to shut up the whiners. Shutting up the whiners is a good gift to the subscribers.


Im talking about features.  What new big updates do you think will come?

Do you guys honestly ever see them adding a new zone, or big update like that?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Do you guys honestly ever see them adding a new zone, or big update like that?


I foresee Gaz reusing the Loki fallen zones and turning them into the Ultron Fallen Zones as the next big Zone update- but that will be closer to the movie's release. I'd be shocked to see a new zone in 2015.

----------


## the_key_24

> I foresee Gaz reusing the Loki fallen zones and turning them into the Ultron Fallen Zones as the next big Zone update- but that will be closer to the movie's release. I'd be shocked to see a new zone in 2015.


I'd say the same, but replace 2015 with ever at this point. I will admit, I do wish we could have the choice of going to the regular zones, or the Fallen Zones, with Holiday Zones as a special third option, only around the holidays of course.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

I remembered that SHSO had gotten 6 million players a while back and it was September 2013. Its been 15 months since that so how many people play the game now?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I remembered that SHSO had gotten 6 million players a while back and it was September 2013. Its been 15 months since that so how many people play the game now?


It wasn't players it was "accounts". They had a 7 million account announcement early last year...I'm sure they're over 8 million, now.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> What's your native language, currently in learning French it's hard but I'll keep going.


I'm British, so English is my native language, but I live in Sweden, so have to work with Swedish on a daily basis.  But the Swedes are very, very good at speaking English.  Which actually presents a problem, because every time I start a conversation in Swedish, the Swede to whom I'm talking switches to English!  So I don't get much practise in Swedish.  Swedish is a Germanic language, and I did very little German at school, so it's been tough going trying to learn the language.

As for poor Raven and Latin, I did Latin at school too!  Ave, Caesar, morituri te salutant!

So.... And that was this week's episode of 'Language School'.  Later, we will visit Africa in 'Geography for Nerds'.  But now for our next programme, 'Super Hero Squad Online'!

----------


## shoohman

which ability is the best one?
teleport?fly?double jump?mega jump??teleport?web swing?wall crawling?

----------


## shoohman

Are you guys save fractlas for midas Ironman or for another special things? 
or you spend the fractals on any new character?

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

> SHSOgameplayers/ has a lot of children & tweeners on it. And our CBR Team is our FB page. I linked them here and you can always find our links on the first post of this thread.


Ok, thanks!

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> which ability is the best one?
> teleport?fly?double jump?mega jump??teleport?web swing?wall crawling?


Personally, I like double jumping. I can't even imagine moving through zones without my red lizardling sidekick helping everyone jump twice.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> which ability is the best one?
> teleport?fly?double jump?mega jump??teleport?web swing?wall crawling?


personally, either web swinging or mega jumping. Sad that not many characters have mega jump incorporated, Annihilus' mega jump is barely a mega jump at all so i barely use him.

Btw guys, while I am posting, I have an official new favorite hero, Carnage himself, I love playing him.

----------


## millsfan

Do you guys think they made carnages voice the way it was to make him sound less crazy and animal like

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Do you guys think they made carnages voice the way it was to make him sound less crazy and animal like


I didn't have any pre-conceived idea of what his voice should sound like, so that reasoning never passed my mind. However isn't a visually horrifying villain who talks in a normal voice even more terrifying than one who has a stereotypical voice, simply because of the disconnect?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Are you guys save fractlas for midas Ironman or for another special things? 
> or you spend the fractals on any new character?


People who have all heroes:
Buys Ironman Midas and New Characters

People who don't have all heroes:
Saving fractals and buy when they have enough

Pretty much how it goes.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> People who have all heroes:
> Buys Ironman Midas and New Characters
> 
> People who don't have all heroes:
> Saving fractals and buy when they have enough
> 
> Pretty much how it goes.



I have 122 heroes but I sometimes but new heroes. The only reason I don't buy much anymore is because I don't want my fractal amount under 100k.

----------


## millsfan

> I didn't have any pre-conceived idea of what his voice should sound like, so that reasoning never passed my mind. However isn't a visually horrifying villain who talks in a normal voice even more terrifying than one who has a stereotypical voice, simply because of the disconnect?


Lol I expected canage to sound like venom in a way.  Alien like,  love venoms voice.
Im excited for avengers loki

----------


## shoohman

it looks like loki will be at thursday
If this Thursday they will remove the fallen zones so we will need to wait 1 more week
I hope that they will do patrick's day sale(green characters) I want to get doctor Doom and Hope Summers

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I hope that they will do patrick's day sale(green characters) I want to get doctor Doom and Hope Summers


Since St. Patrick's falls on a Tuesday this year I suppose the green sale, if any, will be on the day (March 17 itself).

I just remembered the SHSO dream I had a couple of nights ago: I was playing Scott Lang Ant-Man, with his"4" costume from FF. Must be in anticipation of the Ant-Man movie.

----------


## shoohman

one day sale?
one day is enough for me!
I want to get some retired heroes and I save fractlas for sales

----------


## MkStark

> I foresee Gaz reusing the Loki fallen zones and turning them into the Ultron Fallen Zones as the next big Zone update- but that will be closer to the movie's release. I'd be shocked to see a new zone in 2015.


I can't wait to see the Ultron Fallen zones! They MUST make'em!and I hope, they'll make a new Ultron hero and it'll be..dunno.. more ultronic than the movie one. I think there can be some renewals because of the movie.

----------


## DasFeuer

> I hope, they'll make a new Ultron hero and it'll be..dunno.. more ultronic than the movie one. I think there can be some renewals because of the movie.


Actually avengers series may be the three only new heroes - Witch, Quicksilver and Ultron. Because, no, really, why do we need the same Cap, IM, Widow and others? We already have them, they look almost the same in new movie - especially Hulk, IM and Widow. The ones who differ are the first three. I can't find any sence of adding more similar heroes.

----------


## shoohman

they should make scarlet witch quicksilver and ultron
Every movie Ironman has diffrent armor so he should be in his new armor too(we have alreay from the movies mk1 mk2 mk42 and avengers armor[mk8])
But they don't have to create Hulk black widow Nick Fury and Hawkeye because they won't change in the new movie

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Actually avengers series may be the three only new heroes - Witch, Quicksilver and Ultron. Because, no, really, why do we need the same Cap, IM, Widow and others? We already have them, they look almost the same in new movie - especially Hulk, IM and Widow. The ones who differ are the first three. I can't find any sence of adding more similar heroes.


I want to see the new Black Widow and Hawkeye. The LEGO versions look pretty different. And what about a new Vision?

----------


## shoohman

Is the asgardian trivia done?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Actually avengers series may be the three only new heroes - Witch, Quicksilver and Ultron. Because, no, really, why do we need the same Cap, IM, Widow and others? We already have them, they look almost the same in new movie - especially Hulk, IM and Widow. The ones who differ are the first three. I can't find any sence of adding more similar heroes.





> they should make scarlet witch quicksilver and ultron
> Every movie Ironman has diffrent armor so he should be in his new armor too(we have alreay from the movies mk1 mk2 mk42 and avengers armor[mk8])
> But they don't have to create Hulk black widow Nick Fury and Hawkeye because they won't change in the new movie


Gaz has already commented on the new Hulkbuster IM...I'm pretty sure that's a lock.

I agree a new Pietro, Wanda, and Ultron should be made.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Gaz has already commented on the new Hulkbuster IM...I'm pretty sure that's a lock.
> 
> I agree a new Pietro, Wanda, and Ultron should be made.


Yes I'm looking forwards to the new Hulkbuster. I don't really like the old one he's pretty slow.

----------


## the_key_24

Hopefully the new Hulkbuster, or possibly new Ultron or Vision might be craftable

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

I've been wondering about this for awhile now, really hoping for a new Quicksilver, Scarlett Witch.

----------


## Temps

So, like, when are we getting a movie Ronan?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So, like, when are we getting a movie Ronan?


I'd prefer the Earth-11911/91119 version:



*spoilers:*
Ronan has been spotted in numerous VO_relationships in the game files
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Temps

What about an Agent Carter? 

Also guys, I've seen this forum before but just today created an account. I really like this game, so bad that I even created these (Album's not updated) If you fellas could check them out and give some feedback, I'd greatly appreciate it. Greetings.

http://imgur.com/gallery/YEj9W/new

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I actually been wanting a new scarlet witch. I always felt there needed to be a better Scarlet Witch.




> What about an Agent Carter? 
> 
> Also guys, I've seen this forum before but just today created an account. I really like this game, so bad that I even created these (Album's not updated) If you fellas could check them out and give some feedback, I'd greatly appreciate it. Greetings.
> 
> http://imgur.com/gallery/YEj9W/new


Welcome! Those cards are amazing!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> What about an Agent Carter?


I'd LOVE to have her included. Nothing on her, yet...




> Also guys, I've seen this forum before but just today created an account. I really like this game, so bad that I even created these (Album's not updated) If you fellas could check them out and give some feedback, I'd greatly appreciate it. Greetings.
> 
> http://imgur.com/gallery/YEj9W/new


I really like your gallery. I'm kind of shocked this is the first I've seen it...I almost always have an imgur tab open. I was going to suggest you need to use a Defenders logo for the Defenders on the cards...then, I realized Marvel doesn't have a logo for this team!

----------


## DasFeuer

> Gaz has already commented on the new Hulkbuster IM...I'm pretty sure that's a lock.


True. I forgot about Buster. In my opinion, It aslo should be in Avengers Shield series, it looks nice, more confident and formidable. 
*looks again at Vision* Can't find great differences between movie and  game..

----------


## Temps

> I'd LOVE to have her included. 
> 
> I really like your gallery. I'm kind of shocked this is the first I've seen it...I almost always have an imgur tab open. I was going to suggest you need to use a Defenders logo for the Defenders on the cards...then, I realized Marvel doesn't have a logo for this team!


Oh yeah! I updated this when Nighthawk was released, I created a logo for it, it's just a red D inside a red circle, nothing too fancy but it'll do, but this gallery hasn't been updated, it's just one I uploaded around a month ago. I'll update it later in Dropbox or something.

----------


## cpinheir

> It's a combination of sloth (kids don't want to do the work, AKA farming fractals, to earn a character), envy (kids can't afford characters or they live in a country that doesn't allow purchases), greed (they're selling the accounts), gluttony (kids have to have all the characters), pride (they don't think they'll get caught & the think they're entitled to everything they want), wrath (they think people have it coming to them because of their crap lives), and lust (well maybe not lust...but who knows what they plan on using the money they get from their greed).


Nice way to tie in the seven deadly sins....I think this means Gaz needs to make a Kevin Spacey box, and guess what's inside?

On second thought, kids game, so probably not.  =p

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

*Hello squaddies! For the lovely ladies, Happy International Women's Day!*  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shoohman

Happy International Women's Day!
1.When they will remove the fallen zones?
2.what about asgardian trivia?THERE ISN'T NEW QUESTION SINCE SATURDAY
3.what is the fastest way to gain fractals?-

----------


## MaskedTraveler

They don't do trivia on the weekends.

----------


## MkStark

> Gaz has already commented on the new Hulkbuster IM...I'm pretty sure that's a lock.
> 
> I agree a new Pietro, Wanda, and Ultron should be made.


And I hope they'd be not for gold only. It'd be a huuuge dissappointment for me and many other players as well.

----------


## Raven

> I actually been wanting a new scarlet witch. I always felt there needed to be a better Scarlet Witch.


They could do a solid month or 2 just on new and improved versions of many of the really old heroes that we don't have multiples of already - Scarlet Witch, the FF, Doctor Strange, Black Panther, Ms Marvel etc

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> They could do a solid month or 2 just on new and improved versions of many of the really old heroes that we don't have multiples of already - Scarlet Witch, the FF, Doctor Strange, Black Panther, Ms Marvel etc


They're probably do the new FF when the movie comes out in order to promote/celebrate the new movie.

----------


## Smashing Colossus

> What about an Agent Carter? 
> 
> Also guys, I've seen this forum before but just today created an account. I really like this game, so bad that I even created these (Album's not updated) If you fellas could check them out and give some feedback, I'd greatly appreciate it. Greetings.
> 
> http://imgur.com/gallery/YEj9W/new


Man these are pretty good.

----------


## Smashing Colossus

Someone pointed me to this site. https://www.giftcardmall.com/gifts/s...gift-card.aspx But I don't think it's reliable. What do some of you think.

----------


## Maven

> They'll probably do the new FF when the movie comes out in order to promote/celebrate the new movie.


No...they won't because it's Fox, not Marvel Studios, AND not the Fantastic Four but practically a _Chronicle_ 'sequel' (if not rip off) that should not be celebrated at all.

We were/are supposed to eventually get Future Foundation variants of Reed, Ben, and Sue...I don't mean to be whiny/over-demanding/etcetera, but it'd be nice to finally get them (as well as a 'surprise' Light Brigade Johnny) sometime before the end of the year (but most preferably not correlated with the release of the Fantastic Farce that so needs to flop so the FF's rights can finally, if ever, be in the possession of Marvel Studios).

----------


## CenturianSpy

> 3.what is the fastest way to gain fractals?-


Right now it's farming the heck out of the in-zone Baxter-Loki mission. Without the "Fallen Zones" it is Mega-Collecting, poking trees/gumballs/Impy, chasing robbers, and running Mayhem Missions during downtime




> And I hope they'd be not for gold only. It'd be a huuuge dissappointment for me and many other players as well.


I wouldn't mind a gold (discounted) bundle pre-sale with the new heroes available for fractals after the pre-sale. I also do *not* understand this fear of gold-only content in the future. To date we have only *ONE* hero who is gold only (not counting the subscription perk & gold purchase heroes/villains). Would this be called _monoaurumphobia_?




> They could do a solid month or 2 just on new and improved versions of many of the really old heroes that we don't have multiples of already - Scarlet Witch, the FF, Doctor Strange, Black Panther, Ms Marvel etc


I'm all for Repaints, Retreads and Rehashes!




> They're probably do the new FF when the movie comes out in order to promote/celebrate the new movie.





> No...they won't because it's Fox, not Marvel Studios, AND not the Fantastic Four but practically a _Chronicle_ 'sequel' (if not rip off) that should not be celebrated at all.
> 
> We were/are supposed to eventually get Future Foundation variants of Reed, Ben, and Sue...I don't mean to be whiny/over-demanding/etcetera, but it'd be nice to finally get them (as well as a 'surprise' Light Brigade Johnny) sometime before the end of the year (but most preferably not correlated with the release of the Fantastic Farce that so needs to flop so the FF's rights can finally, if ever, be in the possession of Marvel Studios).


I agree with Maven that the upcoming FF movie will have NO impact on Gaz's content. We can only hope for the Future Foundation versions...

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Someone pointed me to this site. https://www.giftcardmall.com/gifts/s...gift-card.aspx But I don't think it's reliable. What do some of you think.


Have you seen consumer complaints against them? If you use a credit card couldn't you just fight the charges if the product isn't delivered?

----------


## DasFeuer

> I wouldn't mind a gold (discounted) bundle pre-sale with the new heroes available for fractals after the pre-sale. I also do *not* understand this fear of gold-only content in the future. To date we have only *ONE* hero who is gold only (not counting the subscription perk & gold purchase heroes/villains). Would this be called _monoaurumphobia_?


Maybe you're right for yourself and other people here, who can afford and buy any hero with only gold in game, but there are even more people who can't afford gold because of low salaries in $, or can't even buy cause there is no payment in their country. Is it fair? I think not. What is good for one, isn't good for other. AU Ultron will cost me, for example, two months of work.

----------


## MkStark

> I wouldn't mind a gold (discounted) bundle pre-sale with the new heroes available for fractals after the pre-sale. I also do *not* understand this fear of gold-only content in the future. To date we have only *ONE* hero who is gold only (not counting the subscription perk & gold purchase heroes/villains). Would this be called _monoaurumphobia_?


Everyone have their own opinion, so let me have mine. I don't want one of my favourite heroes to be gold-only because I do not have possibility to buy him this way. And especially after playing Marvel Heroes I don't want to see a lot of such content here.

----------


## Smashing Colossus

Well I just look at some and all said that they have not received any of there gift cards (not just SHSO cards). So this whole site is a scam.

----------


## Smashing Colossus

And ones that have received had problems.

----------


## Smashing Colossus

Most heroes are not gold only. Carnage is the only one so far. We most likely won't see this in the game often. I just think to myself sometimes that they need to make there money somehow. Am I wrong?

----------


## DasFeuer

> Most heroes are not gold only. Carnage is the only one so far. We most likely won't see this in the game often. I just think to myself sometimes that they need to make there money somehow. Am I wrong?


We are talking about _future_ gold-only heroes. its ok having one overpriced or gold, but if it turned as in Marvel Heroes - almost all content for real money - the game would kill 50% of customers. Not only americans are playing there. Right now its ok - enough content, enought ways of making money, ok for Shield and understandable, we all agree for that. I just hope it would last long, cause MH are just somewhat irritating.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Maybe you're right for yourself and other people here, who can afford and buy any hero with only gold in game, but there are even more people who can't afford gold because of low salaries in $, or can't even buy cause there is no payment in their country. Is it fair? I think not. What is good for one, isn't good for other. AU Ultron will cost me, for example, two months of work.


Over 95% of SHSO's content is available to _every_ player. That's MORE than fair...it's quite generous. The players who pay make this happen and deserve exclusive content and perks. That is fair. It's also MORE unfair for Namor fanboys/girls...or fans of Polaris, Warpath, Fantomex, Galactus, etc...

If you want to talk relativism in fairness...some countries don't have this game. Some countries have situations where kids don't get to play video games because they're too busy being kidnapped to be soldiers. And some kids are starving.






> Everyone have their own opinion, so let me have mine. I don't want one of my favourite heroes to be gold-only because I do not have possibility to buy him this way. And especially after playing Marvel Heroes I don't want to see a lot of such content here.


I think everyone who plays SHSO has the SAME opinion. Nobody wants their favorite hero to be gold only or a method of payment that makes their favorite character unavailable to them AND everyone wants this game to continue. But again, there is less than a 5% chance of that happening...so, why worry?

EDIT: SHSO Asgard Trivia is back.

----------


## DasFeuer

> Over 95% of SHSO's content is available to _every_ player. That's MORE than fair...it's quite generous. The players who pay make this happen and deserve exclusive content and perks. That is fair.
> If you want to talk relativism in fairness...some countries don't have this game. Some countries have situations where kids don't get to play video games because they're too busy being kidnapped to be soldiers. And some kids are starving.



Thats exactly what I told higher, but you haven't seen that and answered just the same but with another words and more sarcasm -_-

Guys, you just don't understand how lucky are you - you can buy everything in this game, yay, yes, let's be more proud that you are now! But other people living in other country, than USA, GB or other well-being one, having lesser salaries in more than two times than you or your parents. Lets be more patient and tolerate for ones who are poor, ok? its disgusting, read this thread and see, how everyone are greatly wealthy, how they just beat in mud anothers who have theis opinion. USA seemed to be the most tolerating country and here I don't see that. Those rich-manners, bickering over languages and mistakes in them, it's awful. I read this thread every day, and I can't see that anymore, I needed to say that.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> We are talking about _future_ gold-only heroes. its ok having one overpriced or gold, but if it turned as in Marvel Heroes - almost all content for real money - *the game would kill 50% of customers*. Not only americans are playing there. Right now its ok - enough content, enought ways of making money, ok for Shield and understandable, we all agree for that. I just hope it would last long, cause MH are just somewhat irritating.


I would define customers as those who pay via membership or gold purchasers...and Gaz won't lose half of them with more exclusive content. I doubt they'd lose over 5%. It is their responsibility to find ways to make the most money possible. My biggest problem with Gaz is that I have seen a decrease in ways to pay and the number of players who can pay.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Thats exactly what I told higher, but you haven't seen that and answered just the same but with another words and more sarcasm -_-
> 
> Guys, you just don't understand how lucky are you - you can buy everything in this game, yay, yes, let's be more proud that you are now! But other people living in other country, than USA, GB or other well-being one, having lesser salaries in more than two times than you or your parents. Lets be more patient and tolerate for ones who are poor, ok? its disgusting, read this thread and see, how everyone are greatly wealthy, how they just beat in mud anothers who have theis opinion. USA seemed to be the most tolerating country and here I don't see that. Those rich-manners, bickering over languages and mistakes in them, it's awful. I read this thread every day, and I can't see that anymore, I needed to say that.


You can't ask for tolerance for the "poor" and attack those who make this game possible, it's hypocritical. Those of us who pay for memberships and those of us who buy gold are the game's benefactors. I assume most of us who pay feel blessed and work for their monies and do NOT look down on those who can't afford all the game's content or speak/write proper English. There was only one out-of-place comment on poor English (that was wrong) which was followed by a large number of posts on which languages we speak. Most of us appreciate that if someone's English is not our level, they probably speak at least one other language, and we don't judge. There are hardly ever English/grammar corrections...I can't remember one, but I could be wrong.

This community tolerates everyone, and some of you are harder to tolerate. This is a glorious little game and we all have our opinions on how it should be run. Some of us use facts and numbers to discuss the game, some of us complain, and some use sarcasm. Some of us believe that subscribers'/gold-buyers' opinion means more than FTPers' (So does Gazillion, by the way). 

Having the opinions of "I hope my favorite character isn't for gold-only (or a payment that I will not be able to make)." and "I hope that most content (or a skewed amount of content) isn't for gold only." are *universal* opinions. What this community frowns upon are specific ultimatums (i.e. "I'll quit playing if this character is gold only.") because those are complaints (similar to people who curse at them on FB). Whereas, a statement such as "I'll quit _subscribing_ if gold-only characters become too prevalent." carries more weight in this community, and in Gaz's Customer Service, because it has value. I'm not saying that if you are a Free-To-Player (FTP) your opinion doesn't count. Opinions (or hopes) on future content, opinions on character design/powers, on gameplay, and opinions on Gaz business practices are fair game and the mainstay of this thread. What is not respected are specific ultimatums and specific unfairness claims.

----------


## DasFeuer

*CenturianSpy*, you finally speak good English, without idle sarcasm in every sentence. Thats becomes nice, especially after complaints of intolerance, no offence, but this conversation wasn't worth it.
If you saw my message, I wasn't talking about _you_ in language problems. And you shouldn't speak for all community, here are people who are more inteperate and you know it. Noone should say anything in their help. It's all about inability to be calm and quiet sometimes. Even Crazy_Sean was forced to calm hot heads and also called to be more patient. 
For ex, there was a rumour about Enchantress not so long ago. Millsfan told his opinion and almost everyone felt like it was their chance to show their very tolerate relation to his thoughts - simply make his opinion not worthy. Why? Was it necessary? You also commented that and also didn't agree and showed to Millsfan that, so the question - why everyone here just NEED to challenge others points of view? You told me right now, that the community listen all opinions, then _why does the community in the same time like them to judge?_ I see such attitude almost every two days.
The conversation here is about tolerance, as from others and as from you personally. And everyone should think about it and tell for themselves, not only one person (you) for everyone. I saw your opinion. me and some other players don't agree with you. If it was a huge problem now - actually, not the great deal for me, cause I told everything up there. It's a problem for all community (not for ones who have patience, true, such players are from gold)

----------


## MkStark

*eats popcorn* This discussion is so interesting... No, really, I event don't know what to say. But I will.
Attention!! Under "you" I mean all players and members of CBR in this thread.
 You are talking about tolerance but reading this thread for last few days I cannot say that you are right. Even now you just disprove your own words about tolerance. You are talking about opinions, we all have our opinioins, we all can leave feedback about the game, etc. You see someone's thought and start arguing if they are not similar to yours. You start judging and do it as only yours opinion is correct. It is so simple, I agree, but it is a bit strange if we are talking about tolerancy. It is really the problem of this thread for last few days. You are not listening but you want to be listened. Yes, sometimes I can be sassy and not so polite but I was completely pissed off by your so categorical statement about phobias. And then by your words about starving children that don't have this game. Simply LOL. Do you think about them every day? I'm sure you don't. Why have you put so much drama in those words? You know, three or two years ago children from my native country didn't have accsess to game too. And four yeras ago fast Internet was also a myth here. So let's not make a drama because of u n i v e r s a l problems. You cannot solve them and neither I can.
And returning to game discissions, everyone will agree, as I think, that game cannot exist without money, payments and donations, but everything should be in moderation. Premium content must be but not too much of it. That's my opinion and I don't want you to discuss it anymore. Thanks for attention.

----------


## Raven

> We are talking about _future_ gold-only heroes. its ok having one overpriced or gold, but if it turned as in Marvel Heroes - almost all content for real money - the game would kill 50% of customers. Not only americans are playing there. Right now its ok - enough content, enought ways of making money, ok for Shield and understandable, we all agree for that. I just hope it would last long, cause MH are just somewhat irritating.


There seems to be a few misconceptions here, the first being that these games are some form of public service rather than a business and that you are entitled to play them for free - you are not, the second being that people who pay nothing are somehow "customers" - you are not, the third being that there is a downside if a free player stops playing rather than becoming a paying customer.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> There seems to be a few misconceptions here, the first being that these games are some form of public service rather than a business and that you are entitled to play them for free - you are not, the second being that people who pay nothing are somehow "customers" - you are not, the third being that there is a downside if a free player stops playing rather than becoming a paying customer.


[sarcasm]But this disagrees with some people's ideas of "fairness" so these misconceptions must be wrong and therefore an attack on them. Why are you so intolerant, Raven? [/sarcasm]

----------


## DasFeuer

> There seems to be a few misconceptions here, the first being that these games are some form of public service rather than a business and that you are entitled to play them for free - you are not, the second being that people who pay nothing are somehow "customers" - you are not, the third being that there is a downside if a free player stops playing rather than becoming a paying customer.


There is a misconception, only one. All this rumor became all about MkStark said that he would like to have Avengers Ultron in fractals, than in gold. Noone said about even Shield, everyone knew that this hero would be in Shield and were ok with that, agreed to pay. I don't see another way of getting shield heroes, if MkStark does, he can tell. And a misconception is about instant judging others opinions, thats all.

----------


## cpinheir

_Congratulations to the following Squaddies who received the secret solo score of 54,850 in the regular edition of Asgardian Gladiators:

1. Sentinel Marmoset Archer
2. Arrogant Daring Crusader
3. Elemental Danger Protector
4. Emperor Iridescent Wolf
5. Slow Sir Quail

And to the following Squaddies who received the secret solo score of 43,200 in the crisis edition of Asgardian Gladiators:

1. Invincible Despair Soul
2. Molten Troll Baby
3. Molten Koala Scarf
4. Loud Cave Minnow
5. Siege Bionic Snail

Enjoy your new Enchantress!_

I'm number 4 for the regular edition....whoo hoo!

Funny thing is, I didn't realize I had won Enchantress , at first. I noticed the Enchantress was available when I went to play a mission by choosing a hero icon in the ACH system. I thought maybe this was a glitch....but then I checked their facebook page and I actually was a winner. I never win anything, so it was quite a shock. Congrats to all the other winners, as well!

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

Congratulations!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> There is a misconception, only one. All this rumor became all about MkStark said that he would like to have Avengers Ultron in fractals, than in gold. Noone said about even Shield, everyone knew that this hero would be in Shield and were ok with that, agreed to pay. I don't see another way of getting shield heroes, if MkStark does, he can tell. And a misconception is about instant judging others opinions, thats all.


No one is judging an opinion of "I hope my character is for fractals". 

What I'm questioning is why there is this fear of gold-only content and my disagreement of the use of the "fair" argument/complaint. My statements should encourage those who don't want their favorite upcoming squaddie to be gold-only because they show the facts on how rarely Gaz decides to make such an unusually obtainable squaddie...even if I use sarcasm. 

Don't post your opinions if you fear people judging/scrutinizing them.




> Congratulations to the following Squaddies who received the secret solo score of 54,850 in the regular edition of Asgardian Gladiators:
> 
> 4. Emperor Iridescent Wolf
> 
> Enjoy your new Enchantress!


Congrats, cpinheir!

----------


## DasFeuer

> No one is judging an opinion of "I hope my character is for fractals". 
> 
> What I'm questioning is why there is this fear of gold-only content and my disagreement of the use of the "fair" argument/complaint. My statements should encourage those who don't want their favorite upcoming squaddie to be gold-only because they show the facts on how rarely Gaz decides to make such an unusually obtainable squaddie...even if I use sarcasm. 
> 
> Don't post your opinions if you fear people judging/scrutinizing them.


*sigh* 
If I feared judging I'd never begin this rumble.
Your question was answered on the beginning of last page, where two of us told you that what is good for you isn't good for others.
Everyone agreed to pay Shield. Everyone knows that the first essential problem of Gaz is making money. To have income, to have developement. When shooman was talking about Carnage in gold, I told nothing, I thought it might be an interesting idea, having one gold hero.
Your statements truly encourage only to tell other discrepant thought and still argue about the subject, because it usually rude, as the statements of others here. MkStark told his opinion, referenced to noone. Why everyone and you personally should convict every word? Why not write theirs opinions without [sarcasm], [judging], [quotes]? Is it so hard? Why everyone NEED to poop on others in questions of tastes? The tastes and opinions are the worst theme of arguing, thats why everyone here have quarrels.
If you still can't get these problems and still want to discuss them on the next page or two - cool, no prob. With sarcasm, of course, why not, even if I don't understand that mainstream, sorry, could you explain? maybe its fun.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Congratulations to the following Squaddies who received the secret solo score of 54,850 in the regular edition of Asgardian Gladiators:
> 
> 4. Emperor Iridescent Wolf
> 
> I'm number 4 for the regular edition....whoo hoo!


Congratulations! Although I didn't win I did rack up achievement points, and I discovered how relatively easy it was for "street-level" heroes like the Daredevils or Mr. Fantastic to win Adamantium (albeit with boosts), after trying out all my maxed-out heavyweights. I think Maven will be proud knowing how I was inspired to play Reed after teaming up with her as him on missions.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> No...they won't because it's Fox, not Marvel Studios, AND not the Fantastic Four but practically a _Chronicle_ 'sequel' (if not rip off) that should not be celebrated at all.


Right, I forgot that it was Fox. But I would still love a new version of them.




> _Congratulations to the following Squaddies who received the secret solo score of 54,850 in the regular edition of Asgardian Gladiators:
> 
> 1. Sentinel Marmoset Archer
> 2. Arrogant Daring Crusader
> 3. Elemental Danger Protector
> 4. Emperor Iridescent Wolf
> 5. Slow Sir Quail
> 
> And to the following Squaddies who received the secret solo score of 43,200 in the crisis edition of Asgardian Gladiators:
> ...


Congrats! Although I didn't win my precious Enchantress, I was (once again) close...
However, viewing the results got me confused because I read the announcement has 10 for each, not 5.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Congrats! Although I didn't win my precious Enchantress, I was (once again) close...
> However, viewing the results got me confused because I read the announcement has 10 for each, not 5.


Me too, I had a 54k score. Maybe there were only exactly 5 winners each.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

Emma Frost? Really? They just reset the leaderboards and someone already glitched the leaderboards.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> They just reset the leaderboards and someone already glitched the leaderboards.


How are they glitching the leaderboards? 
Btw, I see your name in there a lot.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> How are they glitching the leaderboards? 
> Btw, I see your name in there a lot.


Its not common to see a hero like Emma Frost in first.
I didn't even think Emma frost had good moves like that.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Its not common to see a hero like Emma Frost in first.
> I didn't even think Emma frost had good moves like that.


I know that, but I've seen incredibly high scores for weak characters, like Vision and I think it's just not possible to score that much with a character like that. So I'm just wondering how do they do it. Are they hacking the game or something?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I know that, but I've seen incredibly high scores for weak characters, like Vision and I think it's just not possible to score that much with a character like that. So I'm just wondering how do they do it. Are they hacking the game or something?


If it is a trick, I sure do want to know it.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> I know that, but I've seen incredibly high scores for weak characters, like Vision and I think it's just not possible to score that much with a character like that. So I'm just wondering how do they do it. Are they hacking the game or something?


I'm pretty sure that people take advantage of glitches in missions.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> How are they glitching the leaderboards? 
> Btw, I see your name in there a lot.


I don't know how they do it, but it's happening a lot lately.
I already found some glitches, but I always report to gaz, sometimes is in the mission, sometimes is with the character.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

Most glitches in missions that I know do me harm, not good. So, maybe there are beneficial glitches that still haven't been fixed, and some people just figured them out. If so, I hope that they'll fix them.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Most glitches in missions that I know do me harm, not good. So, maybe there are beneficial glitches that still haven't been fixed, and some people just figured them out. If so, I hope that they'll fix them.


I don't think this one was with the mission, but there was one that you could play the mission endless without defeat one single boss. 

But even with a glitch I think it will take some time to get 1kk, why people waste time to do a score like that with weak characters? Do they think no one will suspect?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I don't think this one was with the mission, but there was one that you could play the mission endless without defeat one single boss. 
> 
> But even with a glitch I think it will take some time to get 1kk, why people waste time to do a score like that with weak characters? Do they think no one will suspect?


There's also a speed glitch that some use to get higher scores quicker...

----------


## spideyman

Quote Originally Posted by Smashing Colossus  View Post
Someone pointed me to this site. https://www.giftcardmall.com/gifts/s...gift-card.aspx But I don't think it's reliable. What do some of you think.
Have you seen consumer complaints against them? If you use a credit card couldn't you just fight the charges if the product isn't delivered?

I have used that site before they sell the codes to the gift cards that used to be available in target and toyrus.  The longest they have taken to get me a code was about two days I think.  It sucks that you can only buy membership from Gaz's site.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

heroup.com isn't available for me for the past hour or so, I wonder if it's just me?

Also, I see www.gazillion.com has a Top Secret project.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> heroup.com isn't available for me for the past hour or so, I wonder if it's just me?
> 
> Also, I see www.gazillion.com has a Top Secret project.


That's been there for a few months.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Just updated our "Most Wanted" list with Episode XXX (that stands for 30...get your mind out of the gutter). It's all based on our Sinister Six's Electro. I think it's one of my best.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Just got the maintenance notification. No word (yet) on if it is an update, though.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Just got the maintenance notification. No word (yet) on if it is an update, though.


no clue. just got home and went on the website. sobbing.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

It could be Loki. However, maybe they're just moving Enchantress out of early access.
It's weird that there's nothing on Facebook.

----------


## shoohman

last week they didn't tell us about any update
they did the update early(comparing it to another updates)
so it should be update now
I think they will add avengrs Loki and tell us about the Patrick's sale that should be at tuesday(hope they will do sale because I want retired heroes of course paid by fractals)

----------


## CenturianSpy

> It could be Loki. However, maybe they're just moving Enchantress out of early access.
> It's weird that there's nothing on Facebook.


Or, Gaz may just be fixing glitches...I thought we had this "Dark Ages" lack of communication nipped in the bud. You got to nip it. Nip it in the bud.

----------


## shoohman

> Just got the maintenance notification. No word (yet) on if it is an update, though.


most times they told us if this update or maintenance
but remember! Last week they didn't tell us about any update and puff! look the amazing Enchantress is avilibale

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

game is back up, just titles and fallen zones are gone.

----------


## shoohman

So the weekly update should be tommorw

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> So the weekly update should be tommorw


nah, i am almost 100% that this is all we are getting.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> nah, i am almost 100% that this is all we are getting.


That sucks poo.  :Frown:

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> nah, i am almost 100% that this is all we are getting.


I hope not, Enchantress is still early access, so maybe tomorrow they flip the switch to put Enchantress available to everyone and maybe bring Avengers Loki, but it's weird the Fallen Zones go out before the Avengers Loki release, to be fair their release schedule has been very weird lately, and what's up with the not change loading screens anymore?

They fixed the Enchantress and Carnage not being allowed to play the villains only missions.

----------


## Ace

> I hope not, Enchantress is still early access, so maybe tomorrow they flip the switch to put Enchantress available to everyone and maybe bring Avengers Loki, but it's weird the Fallen Zones go out before the Avengers Loki release, to be fair their release schedule has been very weird lately, and what's up with the not change loading screens anymore?
> 
> They fixed the Enchantress and Carnage not being allowed to play the villains only missions.


I'm surprised as well that they removed the fallen zones before Avengers Loki got released.

----------


## Smashing Colossus

Hub.jpg
What happen with this site? Just came to a stand still.

----------


## shoohman

Enchantress is avilibale for everyone
so I think there won't be update this week
they should do update at Monday for the Patrick's day
the titles are for agents only or for everyone(they wrote new and not early access)

----------


## shoohman

Today I carfted Mini Fing fang foom and his badges
how can I use him to knock out troublebots and pigeons?(silver badge)
how to use the mega collect?(gold badge)

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> how can I use him to knock out troublebots and pigeons?(silver badge)


Just walk near them; it's automatic.



> how to use the mega collect?(gold badge)


Click on the megacollect icon at the top when it has a "×1" and you will see it change to a 5-minute countdown clock as all the collectibles are attracted to you like a magnet wherever they are.

----------


## PhantCowboy

I'm back after a long almost 2 month break trying to get settled in my new house. I'll be playing more often again now.
Edit:Which of the 2 newer heroes should I get? Enchantress or NightHawk?

----------


## Smashing Colossus

> I'm back after a long almost 2 month break trying to get settled in my new house. I'll be playing more often again now.
> Edit:Which of the 2 newer heroes should I get? Enchantress or NightHawk?


Welcome back my friend. And I say wait for Avengers Loki

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Welcome back my friend. And I say wait for Avengers Loki


Thanks. I have several (about 15) heroes who are 2-3 days away from "Token Master" so, If I bought someone now I would still be able to buy Av Loki because I would have to wait a week for him to not be Early Access, unless he is Agent Only.

----------


## Smashing Colossus

> Quote Originally Posted by Smashing Colossus  View Post
> Someone pointed me to this site. https://www.giftcardmall.com/gifts/s...gift-card.aspx But I don't think it's reliable. What do some of you think.
> Have you seen consumer complaints against them? If you use a credit card couldn't you just fight the charges if the product isn't delivered?
> 
> I have used that site before they sell the codes to the gift cards that used to be available in target and toyrus.  The longest they have taken to get me a code was about two days I think.  It sucks that you can only buy membership from Gaz's site.


So you have gotten gold from here?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hub.jpg
> What happen with this site? Just came to a stand still.


That page was started on request from the Community Coordinator before Eric, Angela. The leaders of that page moved on to different games (LoL and MH) and created a vacuum in their absence. They created a cliquish environment which led to politics and a sense of exclusion that almost ruined this community.




> Today I carfted Mini Fing fang foom and his badges
> how can I use him to knock out troublebots and pigeons?(silver badge)
> how to use the mega collect?(gold badge)


Congrats! The game, and fractal collecting, gets much easier now... Our wiki has a great FAQ page that will show you everything you need to know about mega-Collecting.




> I'm back after a long almost 2 month break trying to get settled in my new house. I'll be playing more often again now.
> Edit:Which of the 2 newer heroes should I get? Enchantress or NightHawk?


Welcome back! Enchantress has the best P2 in the game and one of the best P3s. I think she is in the Top 10% of squaddies in the game.

----------


## shoohman

what is hero every day sale?
is this including retired heroes?

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> I would still be able to buy Av Loki because I would have to wait a week for him to not be Early Access, unless he is Agent Only.


He will most likely be Agents Only, as all other heroes with "Avengers" in their name are Agents Only. The last Agents character came out a long time ago, around new year (Annihilus), so I wouldn't even hope for Loki.



> what is hero every day sale?


They will put a new hero on sale every day.



> is this including retired heroes?


Well, judging from the picture, I don't think so.

----------


## Temps

Can any of you tell me what's the easiest way to get Vibranium Ores (Not buying those for gold)? I'd appreciate it  :Smile:

----------


## CIA

> Attachment 19071
> What happen with this site? Just came to a stand still.


Pretty much everybody on that site stopped playing SHSO since the Halloween update and I'm almost dropping off too due to the overabundance of rehashed characters, only logging in to pick up the daily bonuses. My only hope is the addition of Herc and Songbird in the near future, but we already have the confirmation of three entire themes comprised of just variants of old characters (Spider-Verse, Avengers 2 and FF), I dunno for how long I'll manage to wait.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Can any of you tell me what's the easiest way to get Vibranium Ores (Not buying those for gold)? I'd appreciate it


Play crisis missions and get Adamantium. I think MODOK Madness! (Crisis Edition) is the easiest. However, you won't get it every time you complete a crisis mission. Also, Vibranium will often *not show* as a mission reward, so you have to go to the crafting window to check if you got any.

----------


## shoohman

> Play crisis missions and get Adamantium. I think MODOK Madness! (Crisis Edition) is the easiest. However, you won't get it every time you complete a crisis mission. Also, Vibranium will often *not show* as a mission reward, so you have to go to the crafting window to check if you got any.


today I completed unfriendly neighbourhood spidermen crisis edition and I got vibranium ore
I saw it in results with the cubes fractals and exp so I think that they changed that and you can see

----------


## shoohman

at 2013 they did hero every day sale too
so at 2013's sale was any retired hero at the shop?

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> at 2013 they did hero every day sale too
> so at 2013's sale was any retired hero at the shop?


they did it in august last year and a few retired heroes (invisible woman for example) so there is a high chance for this.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Welcome back! Enchantress has the best P2 in the game and one of the best P3s. I think she is in the Top 10% of squaddies in the game.


Thanks. I think I'm going to save just in case the 5 heroes I'm missing decided to pop into the sale.




> He will most likely be Agents Only, as all other heroes with "Avengers" in their name are Agents Only. The last Agents character came out a long time ago, around new year (Annihilus), so I wouldn't even hope for Loki.


Yeah I'm almost positive he will be Agent Only. I don't think I will care though, unless he has an Insanely strong hero-up.

----------


## Charles LePage

> at 2013 they did hero every day sale too
> so at 2013's sale was any retired hero at the shop?


Your dream might come true:
http://newsletter.heroup.com/hostede...e&ei=sQp8oeANv

Armor Boost Code: HEDSARMB15

----------


## Ravin' Ray



----------


## CenturianSpy

> http://newsletter.heroup.com/hostede...e&ei=sQp8oeANv
> 
> Armor Boost Code: HEDSARMB15

----------


## Iron Maiden

Just logged out a little while ago.    I recently downloaded the game files again (Tuesday night)  It was OK last night.   Now I get this.  Note on the bottom right it says "Development build".  Is anyone else seeing this?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Just logged out a little while ago.    I recently downloaded the game files again (Tuesday night)  It was OK last night.   Now I get this.  Note on the bottom right it says "Development build".  Is anyone else seeing this?


Looks like you were mistaken for a developer when you logged on. I was squinting at the script on the lower left and could only decioher a few words like "fin_fang_foom_minion_fx", which referred to your sidekick.

----------


## Iron Maiden

> Looks like you were mistaken for a developer when you logged on. I was squinting at the script on the lower left and could only decioher a few words like "fin_fang_foom_minion_fx", which referred to your sidekick.


LOL    I got a promotion.  So you didn't get this Ray?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> LOL    I got a promotion.  So you didn't get this Ray?


Still in the office but I'm leaving in a few so I'm gonna check it out with any luck. *crosses fingers*

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> they did it in august last year and a few retired heroes (invisible woman for example) so there is a high chance for this.


I wouldn't call it a high chance. Yes, there was a sale last year. However, that was a different sale, because players could choose characters they should put on sale.
Now these characters are mentioned in the newsletter or shown on the picture:
_-Agent Venom
-Spider-Man Ends of the Earth 
-Mystique
-Armored Daredevil 
-Future Foundation Dr. Doom
-Falcon EXO-7
-Quicksilver
-Archangel
-Iron Patriot
-Indestructible Hulk
-Loki
-Classic Ghost Rider
-Captain America, Stealth Suit
-Iron Fist
-Taskmaster
-Superior Spider-Man
-Iron Man MK 42_
So, none of the listed heroes or villains are retired. All of them are found in the shop.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I wouldn't call it a high chance. Yes, there was a sale last year. However, that was a different sale, because players could choose characters they should put on sale.
> Now these characters are mentioned in the newsletter or shown on the picture:
> _-Agent Venom
> -Spider-Man Ends of the Earth 
> -Mystique
> -Armored Daredevil 
> -Future Foundation Dr. Doom
> -Falcon EXO-7
> -Quicksilver
> ...


But there will be 14 other heroes who aren't pictured...

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Can any of you tell me what's the easiest way to get Vibranium Ores (Not buying those for gold)? I'd appreciate it


Time to Take AIM!- it's easy enough to get addy within 8 minutes AND it has banana drops vs strawberry drops.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> But there will be 14 other heroes who aren't pictured...


I know, but I just thought they would show or mention at least some popular retired heroes as a sort of advertisement. Anyway, we'll have to wait and see.

----------


## millsfan

Why is the games development and communication been TERRIBLE for like a month?

----------


## Raven

> Why is the games development and communication been TERRIBLE for like a month?


Because Eric is tied up in my basement bwahaha :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Why is the games development and communication been TERRIBLE for like a month?


I think Enchantress and Carnage are AMAZINGLY well-developed characters...completely agree with the communications, though.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

They could be just busy with the "Top Secret Project" or Eric is just needed elsewhere again.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Day 1

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

managed to pick up Spider 2099

spoder2099.jpg

----------


## Arnier

> Play crisis missions and get Adamantium. I think MODOK Madness! (Crisis Edition) is the easiest. However, you won't get it every time you complete a crisis mission. Also, Vibranium will often *not show* as a mission reward, so you have to go to the crafting window to check if you got any.


Thanks, I haven't checked crafting window for a long time, so when i checked it today, I found out that I have 4 vibranium ores. So I immediately crafted FFF.

----------


## shoohman

I hope they will sell this month retired hereos
because I really really want them
want them more then those that in the shop

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I hope they will sell this month retired hereos
> because I really really want them
> want them more then those that in the shop


I believe there will be some retired heroes.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> managed to pick up Spider 2099


He has a strange third power emote and second power attack.



> I believe there will be some retired heroes.


They didn't reveal any retired heroes to promote this sale, but it would be great if they included them, because I'm missing a few of them and I have all characters from the shop.

----------


## shoohman

there are 14 unkonwn heroes in this sale(march has 31 days)
16 hereos we know from the newletter and the picture
1 unknown was 2099 spidey
I hope some of the 14 will be retired because I really want them
I prefer the retired on the heroes that in the shop and I hope that gazillion show us more often the retired heroes in the shop!of course this month!this is great chance to show them

----------


## shoohman

when the game's aniversary?will they do somthing special that day?
what did they do at the aniversary day previous years?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> when the game's aniversary?will they do somthing special that day?
> what did they do at the aniversary day previous years?


I am not sure if I am correct or not, but I believe this sale is leading up to the anniversary.

----------


## Xapto

> when the game's aniversary?will they do somthing special that day?
> what did they do at the aniversary day previous years?


For their anniversary last year they released "Spider-Ham" I'm not quite sure what they did the year before that but I think it was some giant cake for the HQ? I could be wrong though.

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

Perhaps Gaz should include a simple starter tutorial or video/splash screen showing how buffing/healing works. I've been playing a lot of missions lately and rarely see any buffs. Actually just ran a mission with two excellent support heroes and not a single buff the entire run. The other day I think it was Monster Smash...again three excellent healers in the group and not a single heal the entire time even when people started losing health and dying, lol.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Actually just ran a mission with two excellent support heroes and not a single buff the entire run. The other day I think it was Monster Smash...again three excellent healers in the group and not a single heal the entire time even when people started losing health and dying, lol.


That is one of my biggest frustrations, when the team healer doesn't heal, especially on himself/herself when critically wounded, and I chalk it up to either no knowledge of the healing PU or doesn't have the healing PU yet. Annoying when a single death denies me adamantium.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Right now, I am maxing Valkyrie to level 20, and I've been using the PU 2 Buff all the time.
Makes Missions easier and faster.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Spider-Ben is on sale today. Spider theme?

----------


## shoohman

I hope to see some retired spidermen and of course more retired heroes
but you saw the list they won't sell only spidermen

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Spider-Ben is on sale today. Spider theme?


I think that Spider-Man Noir will finally come back to the store at the end of the sale, but hopefully not for some crazy price like 300,000 fractals.

----------


## shoohman

> I think that Spider-Man Noir will finally come back to the store at the end of the sale, but hopefully not for some crazy price like 300,000 fractals.


if they will put him I HOPE FOR NORMAL PRICE(FRACTALS AND NO TOO HIGH)and hope to buy some retired heroes
I thought that this is only 5k hereos sale

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I think that Spider-Man Noir will finally come back to the store at the end of the sale, but hopefully not for some crazy price like 300,000 fractals.


I doubt he'll be part of the sale, since he was a special contest hero and maybe Gaz will find another way to earn him.

----------


## Raven

> if they will put him I HOPE FOR NORMAL PRICE(FRACTALS AND NO TOO HIGH)and hope to buy some retired heroes
> I thought that this is only 5k hereos sale


Just curious given the constant asks for retired heroes... do you own all the heroes that are available in the shop?

----------


## Carmaicol

They can always put Noir for Gold.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

So I have discovered a glitch, that can be started in 2 different ways:
For starters, this is the glitch:

As you can see in this image, Arachne is flying in the position my flyers would do.
But usually, Arachne would fly standing up, because she is not a flyer.
(This is how they all should fly with a sidekick btw)

I first discovered this when My Mini FFF did not come out of the Troublebots Factory where you can run around as a troublebot, but I still had the ability to fly. This is where the image came from.

The second time I tried this is when Mini FFF was there. When I clicked fly, I would click the X and remove him. If done properly, this would alter the flying and would make them fly like a normal flyer.

It was really interesting, because this is how I would like the non flyers to fly. Just like normal flyers, but with the "bubble" of course. I never liked them in a "falling" position in the bubble. It just did not make sense to me at all.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> So I have discovered a glitch, that can be started in 2 different ways:
> For starters, this is the glitch:
> 
> As you can see in this image, Arachne is flying in the position my flyers would do.


But the hair! LOL

By the way I assume you are already playing with Enchantress?

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> It was really interesting, because this is how I would like the non flyers to fly. Just like normal flyers, but with the "bubble" of course. I never liked them in a "falling" position in the bubble. It just did not make sense to me at all.


Cool! Some characters look really good when they fly that way. (Mohawk Storm looks the best)

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> But the hair! LOL
> 
> By the way I assume you are already playing with Enchantress?


Actually, I haven't bought her yet.
-Place Shock Face Here-

I have a list of 13 Heroes to Max to Level 20.
So I'm saving my fractals and going to finish the heroes.
Note that all the heroes on the list is past level 10, maybe 15. So I'm at least almost done.

----------


## shoohman

they sell agent venom for agent only for 4k
I don't expect that he or other agents only heroes be avalibale for everyone
i don't know why they are doing agents only heroes in this sale
for members this isn't matter if they buy hero for 4k or for 5k fractals because they get a ton of fractals
im sure that every member in the game already bought every agents only hero! they should put retired heroes not agent heroes!
its usless to put him I'm sure that every agent bought him already same as Loki and the rest of the agents only heroes
If I was an agent I would buy the agents only heroes first!
they should put heroes(not from the agents only list) and of course retired heroes because players wait and save fractals for sales only because the will to buy retired heroes that don't available every day

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Agent Venom?
Good thing I got him on the free 2 week trial XD

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> they sell agent venom for agent only for 4k
> I don't expect that he or other agents only heroes be avalibale for everyone
> i don't know why they are doing agents only heroes in this sale
> for members this isn't matter if they buy hero for 4k or for 5k fractals because they get a ton of fractals
> im sure that every member in the game already bought every agents only hero! they should put retired heroes not agent heroes!
> its usless to put him I'm sure that every agent bought him already same as Loki and the rest of the agents only heroes
> If I was an agent I would buy the agents only heroes first!
> they should put heroes(not from the agents only list) and of course retired heroes because players wait and save fractals for sales only because the will to buy retired heroes that don't available every day


you rants are getting quite annoying. shso needs to make money somehow.

----------


## Raven

> you rants are getting quite annoying. shso needs to make money somehow.


Seriously. This crap belongs on FB.

----------


## millsfan

So I've seen people talking about some "Super secret project"  that Gazillion is doing.  I must ask, do we know if it relates to hero up?

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> So I've seen people talking about some "Super secret project"  that Gazillion is doing.  I must ask, do we know if it relates to hero up?


doubt it. doubt it relates to marvel period.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> doubt it. doubt it relates to marvel period.


Well, both of Gazillion's current games are Marvel games.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

People are really angry about the Agent Venom sale on Facebook.

Was Agent Venom ever a non-member hero? I only remember him being a member hero when he started.
I used the Membership for 1 Week code when he came out so I could get him....

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> they sell agent venom for agent only for 4k
> I don't expect that he or other agents only heroes be avalibale for everyone
> i don't know why they are doing agents only heroes in this sale
> for members this isn't matter if they buy hero for 4k or for 5k fractals because they get a ton of fractals


Even members who earn fractals faster appreciate the value of a sale, particularly now that Gaz made a 300k hero in Iron Man Midas. I am almost always a sale person and most of my heroes were bought during sales.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> People are really angry about the Agent Venom sale on Facebook.
> 
> Was Agent Venom ever a non-member hero? I only remember him being a member hero when he started.
> I used the Membership for 1 Week code when he came out so I could get him....


He was always Agents Only, but before he was released there was a glitch allowing people with every character to obtain him after buying a gold bundle with a Heroic Box.

----------


## shoohman

they are don't angry because him still being agent only hero in this sale
they are angry because instead put hero for everyone they put hero for agents only that most of the agents have him alreay and can get him easily without any sale
but I care only about the retired heroes
the retired heores are the only heroes that I really want to get

----------


## Ravin' Ray

The silver lining in this is that having an agent-only hero on sale means that instead of using fractals to buy an all-access hero, non-agents can use the day to earn more fractals instead. Which is what I did for my non-agent account: I farmed out fractals by megacollecting with all my non-maxed heroes.

----------


## shoohman

> The silver lining in this is that having an agent-only hero on sale means that instead of using fractals to buy an all-access hero, non-agents can use the day to earn more fractals instead. Which is what I did for my non-agent account: I farmed out fractals by megacollecting with all my non-maxed heroes.


your'e right
but since febury the suprised us and were not expected
first time gold only sales that's new(v-day and out of the box)
first time gold only charcter since the biggest update that's new too(carnage but we don't know if they will release more gold only characters in the future or he is exlucive villain and this is the reason of gold only)
first time that I saw agent only hero on sale
im sure that they have a lot of suprises to us
every time since febury they suprise us again!
but the good side of it that we have another day to prepare us to another day of the sale and for another hero

----------


## millsfan

How do you guys think Avengers Loki will play?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> How do you guys think Avengers Loki will play?


Like his boss stage.

Here's my minor victory:

----------


## TheGalaxyLeader

Anti Venom is todays sale hero. Also, the St. Pats potion is back for one day only.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

> Like his boss stage.
> 
> Here's my minor victory:


Well done, captain...I am at just a nudge above half that and I thought I had been hitting it pretty hard. Have you finished all the "Defending the Zones" bits yet?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Well done, captain...I am at just a nudge above half that and I thought I had been hitting it pretty hard. Have you finished all the "Defending the Zones" bits yet?


Yes. All I have pretty much left is Missions and the mission parts under the Heroes tags.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Like his boss stage.
> 
> Here's my minor victory:


Not bad!  :Cool: 
Mine looks like this:

----------


## millsfan

Im going to bet Avengers Lokis 2nd right click is buffs with the animation where he throws the cube over him and it has a spiral effect going down him

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

Happy St. Patrick's Day fellow Squadies!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

So it seems we have a Spidey theme for now, which means Superior and EotE Spideys should be next.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Happy St. Patrick's Day fellow Squadies!


Happy St. Patrick's Day to you, too!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Happy St. Patrick's Day fellow Squadies!





> Happy St. Patrick's Day to you, too!


My brother-in-law (married to my youngest sister) is Irish and they have three lovely daughters, so of course they are into it. *May the Luck O' The Irish be with us!*

----------


## shoohman

when the next charcter will be release?
are we need to wait until the sale will end?
when will we know who are the next charcters after LOki big time spidey and professor x?

----------


## shoohman

listen guys I saw one guy that wrote that he opened goblin box and got invisible woman
so I tried myself and on the first try got her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy and glad to get her!
I've wanted retired hero so much!and the mystery box gave it to me!!

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Black Cat is on sale today.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> when the next charcter will be release?


The Hero of the Day changes with the store reset at 4AM EDT in the US.

----------


## shoohman

> The Hero of the Day changes with the store reset at 4AM EDT in the US.


I didn't talk about the sale
I talked about new charcter that didn't released yet to the game(avengers Loki,Professor x,Big time spidey)
are we need to wait until the sale will end?
when will we know who are the next charcters after LOki big time spidey and professor x?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

In that case, wait for the codebreaker reports for signs of impending releases at the Wanted Characters thread while waiting for official word from Gaz.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> listen guys I saw one guy that wrote that he opened goblin box and got invisible woman
> so I tried myself and on the first try got her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy and glad to get her!
> I've wanted retired hero so much!and the mystery box gave it to me!!


nice! Her Hero up if fun to play with.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

4 hours and 9 minutes since last post. just a heads up.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Chirp.......

----------


## CenturianSpy

Forgot to mention that I updated our "Most Wanted" thread with Elektra's R3s. It's got a brief explanation of why there are multiple Earths...

----------


## millsfan

I truly think they're working on something impressive for the anniversary and at the same time trying to make a weekly update. I'm curious if Loki comes out this week or maybe next week

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Well it could be that the Hero for the Day sale is for tiding things over while they are working on that impressive thing. (Maybe they can do a Sidekick for the Day sale too?) I hope part of it is the level 21+ progression.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Well it could be that the Hero for the Day sale is for tiding things over while they are working on that impressive thing. (Maybe they can do a Sidekick for the Day sale too?) I hope part of it is the level 21+ progression.


I'm waiting for the 21+ progression as well, I have a lot of heroes that did not receive credit in the achievements for reaching the level 5, 11 and 20, all heroes that I bought the badge before the recharged, and the support did not found a fix for the issue, so I guess I will have to wait for the level 30 to complete those achievements.

Does anyone else have this same issue?

----------


## millsfan

How and why do you guys want 21+ levels? There are new heroes practically every week, and so many already in the game.  Honestly, 11 levels is enough, no less the 20 we already have.  Unless you guys are those who just potion up all your heroes (I feel this takes the fun out of the game, you should level up through missions).  Quite honestly, having these mentality also makes me think maybe we need more unique missions with cutscenes and a story line.  As someone who enjoys the fun of the game and not powering up with potions, I get tired of the same missions sometimes.  

While were talking about cool missions...I thought of a cool mission idea where throughout the stages, you fight each member of the serpent society, and then at the end they all team up and you verses all of them at once.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> How and why do you guys want 21+ levels?


Because many of us continue playing missions with maxed out heroes and were wishing that XP continued to accumulate, now we know those "hidden" XP will be put to good use. It's like playing epic-level (21+) PCs in D&D.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Day 5:

----------


## millsfan

> Hello group,
>        I’m Maria! I'm contacting this group on behalf of Stan Lee's daughter JC Lee, on a major cause related project and we’d like to see if you would be interested in being involved. Stan's daughter, JC Lee, is working as a co-creator of a new mobile game, called "Raising my Superkids". We’ll be launching a crowdfunding campaign next few weeks and are asking for your support to share with your social media fans/followers and customers.
> The game involves raising and training a kid with super powers and by playing the game, they will be helping to raise funds and awareness for charitable children’s causes such as literacy and make a positive impact in the world.
> It's a very exciting project and we knew the comic book lovers world would want to be the first to learn about it and get involved!
> BTW, this is the very first time; JC Lee has been involved in supporting a project like this.
> Spearheading the crowdfunding campaign will be a new first edition, limited Book that JC personally wrote about her life growing up as Stan Lee's first "superhero", which Stan proudly proclaims. It is also available in ebook format for any supporters.
> There are many never seen photos of Stan, his wife and family. It’s going to be a tremendous interest to all the Stan Lee fans throughout the comic book community.
> So, we were approaching clubs and groups to see if they were interested in getting involved in spreading the word to their customers and clientele.
> Some really nice rewards will be given to you for helping us spread the word.
> ...


Can we  put Stan Lee in SHSO?  Does lee even know about hero up? (I've wondered)
Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## shoohman

any update today?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> How and why do you guys want 21+ levels?


Gaz hinted at increased combo points for 21+ levels...therefore I'm for it.




> While were talking about cool missions...I thought of a cool mission idea where throughout the stages, you fight each member of the serpent society, and then at the end they all team up and you verses all of them at once.


Serpent Society in SHSO?! I'm FOR it!

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> any update today?


8:43 here, doubt today. Btw, I wanted to share my opinion on what I think they'll do for their anniversary. Devs will come on the date of anniversary and they will give a code away for 1000 fractals and a sidekick (cough, New, cough).

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I wonder if there will be any new Top 10 medallions to award, and will Gaz reward something aside from the medallion, like a premium sidekick (they gave away Giganto on a Trivia Tuesday more than a year ago).

----------


## Carmaicol

> I wonder if there will be any new Top 10 medallions to award, and will Gaz reward something aside from the medallion, like a premium sidekick (they gave away Giganto on a Trivia Tuesday more than a year ago).


I had hopes for my Top10 medallon being gone mid January since I doubt I had enough points to be there anymore. Still there. The idea, as I recall was to review it monthly, same as Top10 higher squads.

They didn't give you anything else.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I had hopes for my Top10 medallon being gone mid January since I doubt I had enough points to be there anymore. Still there. The idea, as I recall was to review it monthly, same as Top10 higher squads.
> 
> They didn't give you anything else.


SHSO is sometimes bad with things that are supposed to be on a schedule, granted it is hard.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

Bonus XP on all Loki missions this weekend.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Day 6:

Sorry about missing the last few days.

----------


## beanroaster



----------


## millsfan

I was just about to come here and let everyone know...Don't be upset about lack of updates/news.  I was going sot suggest they are working on stuff for the anniversary and cant work on weekly updates as much.  I then read the newsletter "Avengers loki looming around"... so maybe he will come out today?

not sure... none the less, I'm fine with no updates as we all know, they are working on something BIG!

----------


## Arnier

Hi, I was just playing as Doc Ock and I reliazed that when i click on hotspots, he says nothing. But when i have mini FFF and click on Flying hot spot, he says: 'Spider man isn't the only one, who can scale a wall'
Than I tried it as Lizard and he says the same sentence as Doc Ock and also just on flying spots.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Day 7:

----------


## millsfan

Guys I'm still confused why the newsletter says avengers loki is looming around if they didnt finish him

----------


## shoohman

> Guys I'm still confused why the newsletter says avengers loki is looming around if they didnt finish him


I wonder too 2 week without new hero! they talked about him in the newsletter of Enchantress
so the spidey theme continues when will be the next theme and will it be?fantastic four?avengers?x-men?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Guys I'm still confused why the newsletter says avengers loki is looming around if they didnt finish him


It's an American idiom that means he will be released soon. "Looming around" = near.

----------


## shoohman

anyone has problems with the games today?
unbale to enter to super hero city
lost conction with the server
i tried to restart but it didn't fix the problem

----------


## DasFeuer

Some not very clever guy suddenly thinks I stole account of mine  :Big Grin: 
I'm even curious now, how he decided to watch me

eNXdq3ZnZY4.jpg

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Some not very clever guy suddenly thinks I stole account of mine 
> I'm even curious now, how he decided to watch me
> 
> eNXdq3ZnZY4.jpg


That's pretty funny actually.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Some not very clever guy suddenly thinks I stole account of mine 
> I'm even curious now, how he decided to watch me
> 
> eNXdq3ZnZY4.jpg


Newbs. Thats what i call them. People who follow me or watch me or just try to talk to me without using any form of chat. Also invites to Home Invasion or Wac a Mole Man.

----------


## DasFeuer

> Newbs. Thats what i call them. People who follow me or watch me or just try to talk to me without using any form of chat. Also invites to Home Invasion or Wac a Mole Man.


All the same for me. But this is even better than newbie. Through the long period of time I'm dealing with stalking in Heroup. I remember as some players every damned day sent me invites to be friends, and I was too polite to just block them (stupid). Almost every time I see players, who run after me when I do imps, or they stand near, trying to attract my attention to them by using their hero emotes, simply bothering me and averting from my other business. Insulting, which differs every week, starting from turned off friendship or ignoring invites. Nothing special, just the same all the time  :Big Grin:

----------


## Carmaicol

My impressive amount of gold and fractals:



I usually just collect 500 to get a Juggsbox. Still haven't got it.

----------


## millsfan

I know some people are weird and follow you but I remember when I was new I would try to follow people using silver surfer. He was really expensive years ago and I needed tips, but everyone would ignore me. The people following you saying your account isn't yours is just stupid. 
If anyone ever needs help though in the game, stop to help them out.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Last Month I was recently followed. The person did not say a single word. I just didn't care and went on and continued getting the troublebots and stuff. I usually escape them by switching to another zone, but in this case, the person guessed correctly and still followed me... Then it started to get annoying.

----------


## millsfan

> Last Month I was recently followed. The person did not say a single word. I just didn't care and went on and continued getting the troublebots and stuff. I usually escape them by switching to another zone, but in this case, the person guessed correctly and still followed me... Then it started to get annoying.


Thats weird.  If I follow someone, Its to say hi or ask a question.. saying nothing though is weird

----------


## CenturianSpy

My latest "victory":

----------


## Ace

> My latest "victory":


Nice work man, now you're an Adamant Titan  :Smile: . I recently completed this achievement as well.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> My latest "victory":


I'm pretty close as well only 200 missions away.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> My impressive amount of gold and fractals:
> 
> 
> 
> I usually just collect 500 to get a Juggsbox. Still haven't got it.


Nice title! I'm with 3000 something Imps, I tried to find the Imps one day with all the heroes, but I didn't even get halfway and I got tired, my arm was killing me, now I only get once or twice a day, with the heroes that I still need to get the tokens 20 days.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Day 8:

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Day 8:


this spidey theme is getting annoying.

----------


## millsfan

> this spidey theme is getting annoying.


Like is there even a "theme"?  It's cooler when there really was an established theme.  I feel right now, everything is all over the place.  I usually think when they are making a theme, it reflects the loading screen.  We had an xmen theme with onslaught, thinking professor x would come?  Then we thought carnage would come out with other spider friends..but then enchantress came out and then perhaps avengers loki?

There hasn't been a theme in months..It is very unorganized.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Like is there even a "theme"?  It's cooler when there really was an established theme.  I feel right now, everything is all over the place.  I usually think when they are making a theme, it reflects the loading screen.  We had an xmen theme with onslaught, thinking professor x would come?  Then we thought carnage would come out with other spider friends..but then enchantress came out and then perhaps avengers loki?
> 
> There hasn't been a theme in months..It is very unorganized.


I think Irritating Hurricane Ferret is referring to the SALE'S theme...

We haven't had a _real_ theme since GotG...

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I think Irritating Hurricane Ferret is referring to the SALE'S theme...


I was going to say the same thing.
I just felt that the current sale theme just went on to long. 
I hoping for a new theme because I currently don't want any new spideys. (Except for Silk, she's cool)

----------


## Maven

> We haven't had a _real_ theme since GotG...


Actually, forgive me for the correction, but I'd say the last real theme we have had was X-Force, which was around November, while Guardians was back around August/September.




> I hoping for a new theme because I currently don't want any new spideys. (Except for Silk, she's cool)


Silk and Spider-Gwen...while I'm certainly among the first in line to say "ENOUGH WITH THE SPIDEYS!!", I will concede that those two have a neat look and strong cool design potential. Plus, I like playing the Spider-Women a heck of a lot more than the Spider-Men...it's a great time to note that Arachne has got the other best darn P3 in the game alongside Enchantress.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> I think Irritating Hurricane Ferret is referring to the SALE'S theme...
> 
> We haven't had a _real_ theme since GotG...


well, nah that x-force theme sucked. No Warpath, no fantomex, no shatterstar, no spiral.




> I was going to say the same thing.
> I just felt that the current sale theme just went on to long. 
> I hoping for a new theme because I currently don't want any new spideys. (Except for Silk, she's cool)


Silk, spider-gwen, spider-UK, Morlun, Aaron Aikman, Solus, Sp//dr, and yay.

----------


## Carmaicol

> Nice title! I'm with 3000 something Imps, I tried to find the Imps one day with all the heroes, but I didn't even get halfway and I got tired, my arm was killing me, now I only get once or twice a day, with the heroes that I still need to get the tokens 20 days.


Back in november I had 3500 and I said to myself "If I find all the imps with my 150 I could finish in 10 days. Pfft, easy" I got bored after 60 in my first day too.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Actually, forgive me for the correction, but I'd say the last real theme we have had was X-Force, which was around November, while Guardians was back around August/September.





> well, nah that x-force theme sucked. No Warpath, no fantomex, no shatterstar, no spiral.


All though we got 3 X-Force characters in a row (all are pretty good characters, too)...it wasn't a _real_ theme as I would define it.

A REAL theme has at least three new characters, a mission, and loading screens.




> Silk and Spider-Gwen...while I'm certainly among the first in line to say "ENOUGH WITH THE SPIDEYS!!", I will concede that those two have a neat look and strong cool design potential. Plus, I like playing the Spider-Women a heck of a lot more than the Spider-Men...it's a great time to note that Arachne has got the other best darn P3 in the game alongside Enchantress.





> Silk, spider-gwen, spider-UK, Morlun, Aaron Aikman, Solus, Sp//dr, and yay.


Silk and Spider-Gwen _SHOULD_ come to SHSO. I'd LOVE the new Spider-Woman design...I'd like to see Spider-Punk, too.
*spoilers:*
Some of us think SP//dr is in the game files
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Maven

> All though we got 3 X-Force characters in a row (all are pretty good characters, too)...it wasn't a _real_ theme as I would define it.
> 
> A REAL theme has at least three new characters, a mission, and loading screens.


Well, if you want to get technical, while we may not have gotten the loading screen, we did get the Deadpool Halloween mission as a segue between the Halloween and X-Force themes, and at least in my book making that the mission for both of those. But otherwise... *shrugs*

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Out of all the Spideys in the game, I enjoy Arachne, Spider Woman, Agent Venom, EOTE, and Maybe Spider Girl. Why? They're different! (and better)

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Well, if you want to get technical, while we may not have gotten the loading screen, we did get the Deadpool Halloween mission as a segue between the Halloween and X-Force themes, and at least in my book making that the mission for both of those. But otherwise... *shrugs*


<laughs> I LOVE to get technical! I sing it to Olivia Newton Johns "Physical"! We use to get themes that had new loading screens with the good guys on one side and bad guys on the other (including the new characters). The 'new' bad guy would have a mission. It's a _very_ simple formula that makes it look like Gaz had a well-thought out development plan. When they don't do this...it just feels sloppy and lazy.




> Out of all the Spideys in the game, I enjoy Arachne, Spider Woman, Agent Venom, EOTE, and Maybe Spider Girl. Why? They're different! (and better)


Iron Spider and Noir should be on that "different" list, too. AND Superior, Carnage, and Anti-Venom are just beasts...

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Iron Spider and Noir should be on that "different" list, too. AND Superior, Carnage, and Anti-Venom are just beasts...


Yes, but I haven't played as any of them, so I couldn't say for myself :P
If I did have them, they probably would have been added.

----------


## DasFeuer

No more Spidey theme.. How about No more bugs?
How this even possible

?????-4.jpg
?????-5.jpg

(the real Trap is on the right, left Dest doesn't move)

----------


## shoohman

I'm dissapointed to see normal heroes on sale
every time I hope to open the shop and then see and buy retired hero but again and again dissapointed(normal normal agent normal etc)
If they aren't going to remove them so what is the reason to sell them?
but how much i'm dissapointed that gives me a lot of hope to see the retired heroes soon with somthing big
I really want to play with spider woman doom and etc
hope that left 2 days to the spider theme and going to the next theme because this is little boring 10 days with the same theme
they said that they are going to bring spider gwen they didn't say when

----------


## shoohman

every time I hope to open the shop and then see and buy retired hero but again and again dissapointed(normal normal agent normal etc)
If they aren't going to remove them so what is the reason to sell them?
but how much i'm dissapointed that gives me a lot of hope to see the retired heroes soon with somthing big! The more I more so disappointed I have greater expectations
I really want to play with spider woman doom and etc so hold on squadies very soon that stupid foolish usless unnecessary sale will gone and we are so close to the aniversarry day so prepare for something big and awsome

----------


## Maven

> <laughs> I LOVE to get technical! I sing it to Olivia Newton Johns "Physical"!


Bull?




And I bet you thought he was going to say "Ohhhh-kay!"... (which actually was what I wanted Bull to do, but this had to suffice) :P

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> they said that they are going to bring spider gwen they didn't say when


When did they say this?

----------


## Raven

> <laughs> I LOVE to get technical! I sing it to Olivia Newton Johns "Physical"!


I now have an image of Jamie Hyneman in leg warmers in my head... Silk and Spiral I definitely want (who wouldn't want a six-armed, bionic, teleporter with swords!) along with some other long overdue female heroes: Magik, Domino, Dazzler, Snowbird, Polaris etc.

----------


## shoohman

> When did they say this?


can't remember think on feedback friday

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I'm dissapointed to see normal heroes on sale
> every time I hope to open the shop and then see and buy retired hero but again and again dissapointed(normal normal agent normal etc)
> If they aren't going to remove them so what is the reason to sell them?


There are players like me who mostly buy heroes on sale (as I mentioned in an earlier post), because especially for non-agents, earning fractals isn't that fast so every fractal saved counts. Whether the hero is current or retired, as long as it's on sale, that's what counts. And even with my agent account, I still buy mostly on sale because I'm stocking a big cushion of fractals after I buy Iron Man Midas.



> but how much i'm dissapointed that gives me a lot of hope to see the retired heroes soon with somthing big


Personally I prefer that retired heroes going on sale are spaced out, to enable players to earn enough fractals in the interim. You'll have to do a frenzy of fractal farming to rebuild your fractal stock if you're going to buy a hero every day. Which is exactly what I did with my non-agent account while I had membership. I bought all the 1000 fractal heroes one by one, rebuilding my fractal stock until I reclaimed those 1000 fractals so that I wouldn't be at a net loss, and then started buying 3k heroes until my membership lapsed. As for retired heroes, both my accounts have all of them, because I waited patiently for the next batch of retired heroes sale, accumulated fractals ready.



> I really want to play with spider woman doom and etc


Spider-Woman and Dr. Doom will pop up in the future, so just be patient. (Incidentally I won Spider-Woman during last year's daily anniversary giveaway.)



> hope that left 2 days to the spider theme and going to the next theme because this is little boring 10 days with the same theme


We still haven't seen Superior Spider-Man (shocker: my agent account doesn't have him yet) or Ends of the Earth Spider-Man; I think these will be the last two of what is a really long spider-theme. I don't see Noir going on sale. Honestly.



> they said that they are going to bring spider gwen they didn't say when.


Gaz doesn't have to tell us when Spider-Gwen will come; it's not like we're entitled to know. I don't mind being surprised out of the blue. Besides, that's what the codebreaker reports in the other thread are for (for people who want to be informed ahead of time and who don't mind being spoiled).



> every time I hope to open the shop and then see and buy retired hero but again and again dissapointed(normal normal agent normal etc)
> If they aren't going to remove them so what is the reason to sell them?


And you just repeated what you stated in the post immediately before, just six minutes earlier. Is it really necessary to repost the same complaint so soon?



> so hold on squadies very soon that stupid foolish usless unnecessary sale will gone and we are so close to the aniversarry day so prepare for something big and awsome


Calling this sale "stupid, foolish, useless and unnecessary" is subjective, and inaccurate, because many players are benefiting from it.

----------


## shoohman

which charcters can solo doom's crisis and red skull crisis?
i hate to play with other players because most of them can't survive when doom calls to clones or when we fight Wendigo in red skull crisis and they are prevent from us to get adamantium
so I want to solo those mission but I don't which can solo those missions for sure
ho ho horibble isn't too hard same about modok and mistque(solo with x force wolverine)
are there any not super hard crisis mission?

----------


## shoohman

cbr members 
do you have any hypothenesis about what will gaz do at the aniversarry day?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> which charcters can solo doom's crisis and red skull crisis?
> i hate to play with other players because most of them can't survive when doom calls to clones or when we fight Wendigo in red skull crisis and they are prevent from us to get adamantium
> so I want to solo those mission but I don't which can solo those missions for sure
> ho ho horibble isn't too hard same about modok and mistque(solo with x force wolverine)
> are there any not super hard crisis mission?


Depends on who you have.

----------


## shoohman

> Depends on who you have.


1.I have Falcon lvl 14 pirate deadpool lvl 15 superior spidey lvl 11 mistque lvl 12(her hero up very similar to eote spidey's hero up but her health very low) those are the heroes with the powerful hero up
so one of them can solo those mission at lvl 20 or I need to buy another powerful hero and maxed him?
note:I'm not jr agent shield so don't tell me about agents heroes that can solo those missions
2.is there any not super hard crisis mission like modok's one impossilbe man and mysqiue?

----------


## DasFeuer

> 1.I have Falcon lvl 14 pirate deadpool lvl 15 superior spidey lvl 11 mistque lvl 12(her hero up very similar to eote spidey's hero up but her health very low) those are the heroes with the powerful hero up
> so one of them can solo those mission at lvl 20 or I need to buy another powerful hero and maxed him?
> note:I'm not jr agent shield so don't tell me about agents heroes that can solo those missions
> 2.is there any not super hard crisis mission like modok's one impossilbe man and mysqiue?


Seems like old pirate is in use for everywhere. 
I play crisises usually with non-agents Pirate Dp and X-Force Psylocke/Dp/Wolvie, Superior/Ben Reily, Gamora and Drax, Ultron, Goblin, Thanos, Winter and Juggy, Abomination, Wolverine, Antivenom, Destroyer/Archangel, red Daredevil, Cyclops, Enchantress, Electro/Sandman/Lizard, Dark Phoenix, Mr Fantastic, sometimes with Iron Fist, Rocket. Thats a bunch of heroes. Actually differs from your ability to survive or your partner. I always play with one, reliable dude, so almost every mission I can go with any hero, so can he with me.
Simple crisises for me are *Extremis, Imp, Clones, Mystique,* Skull, Attack, *Modok, Wendigo,* Unfriendly and *Malekith*.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Day 9:

Continuing the Spidey "theme"

----------


## Slamzilla

Does anyone know if the SHSO trading card game codes still work?

I was thinking about buying a box of the boosters, but I'd really like to know if the codes still work?

----------


## Raven

> Does anyone know if the SHSO trading card game codes still work?
> 
> I was thinking about buying a box of the boosters, but I'd really like to know if the codes still work?


All the heroes that were exclusive to those codes are now available in the shop for fractals, there's not a whole lot else worth having from them.

----------


## shoohman

> Seems like old pirate is in use for everywhere. 
> I play crisises usually with non-agents Pirate Dp and X-Force Psylocke/Dp/Wolvie, Superior/Ben Reily, Gamora and Drax, Ultron, Goblin, Thanos, Winter and Juggy, Abomination, Wolverine, Antivenom, Destroyer/Archangel, red Daredevil, Cyclops, Enchantress, Electro/Sandman/Lizard, Dark Phoenix, Mr Fantastic, sometimes with Iron Fist, Rocket. Thats a bunch of heroes. Actually differs from your ability to survive or your partner. I always play with one, reliable dude, so almost every mission I can go with any hero, so can he with me.
> Simple crisises for me are *Extremis, Imp, Clones, Mystique,* Skull, Attack, *Modok, Wendigo,* Unfriendly and *Malekith*.


I still didn't understand which charcter can solo the crisis(mystuqie low health for example)
I will try to change a bit the question
which hero up is the best for crisis missions?
superior spiderman style(falling objects from the sky) or x force wolverine style(summon help)?

----------


## DasFeuer

> I still didn't understand which charcter can solo the crisis(mystuqie low health for example)
> I will try to change a bit the question
> which hero up is the best for crisis missions?
> superior spiderman style(falling objects from the sky) or x force wolverine style(summon help)?


Dude, I told you up there about all my heroes who can do crisis alone. I can't anything explain better, than count them as suitable. If you want more info, ask directly to every hero or turn to MrGamesforus in youtube and see with your eyes how they move and what they do.

X-force Wolvie heroup is good in such mission as Symbiohno, where clones knock you down at first attack. Superior would be helpless there, he couldn't even stand up after constant knocking. In every mission, where you need from boss to change his attention, you should take X-Wolvie, Coulson or else with same heroup. 
Superior is awesome when boss/villians are dangerous and very "healthy", as in Winter mission, lots of damage and so on, many mid-bosses to survive. 
There is no only ONE the best hero.

but I think there is, it's Loki

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I still didn't understand which charcter can solo the crisis(mystuqie low health for example)
> I will try to change a bit the question
> which hero up is the best for crisis missions?
> superior spiderman style(falling objects from the sky) or x force wolverine style(summon help)?


Superior Spider-Man, Pirate Deadpool and Falcon Exo-7 can do any mission in the game easily.
If you want the best go with Superior Spider-Man.

----------


## Raven

> Superior Spider-Man, Pirate Deadpool and Falcon Exo-7 can do any mission in the game easily.
> If you want the best go with Superior Spider-Man.


You can also use potion boosts for damage, armor etc and equip a good sidekick for additional help (I personally like yesterday's chimichanga for non-healers or mini-EOTE for pure attacking).

----------


## shoohman

thanks to all of you
I'll maxed pirate deadpool and x force wolverine and use boosts poitions
tnx a lot

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Armored Daredevil for today. Surprised Superior Spidey was skipped.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

So, 2 weeks without a new character, and I had the brilliant idea of getting the Supreme Achievement with Dr. Doom, and that was really tough, but I made it! 

While I was struggling through the crisis missions, I noticed that the Doom Bots are almost useless all the time, but in the Send in the Clone-Bots Crisis mission they are weirdly really strong, they hit for 6 normally, but in the Dr. Doom's mission they hit for 27.

----------


## cpinheir

> So, 2 weeks without a new character, and I had the brilliant idea of getting the Supreme Achievement with Dr. Doom, and that was really tough, but I made it! 
> 
> While I was struggling through the crisis missions, I noticed that the Doom Bots are almost useless all the time, but in the Send in the Clone-Bots Crisis mission they are weirdly really strong, they hit for 6 normally, but in the Dr. Doom's mission they hit for 27.


Good job, Lion, impressive work! For most of the crisis missions, were you soloing, or did you play in a team? I can't imagine making it to adamantium on some of the crisis missions using doctor doom solo, such as Attack Of The Brotherhood or the Symbiote missions.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Good job, Lion, impressive work! For most of the crisis missions, were you soloing, or did you play in a team? I can't imagine making it to adamantium on some of the crisis missions using doctor doom solo, such as Attack Of The Brotherhood or the Symbiote missions.


I did all solo, and most crisis and survivor with Doom was a real challenge, I normally like to play alone, cause is faster, but with Doom is really tough, but when I was inviting people no one appeared, funny that when I'm already in a mission I always receive invites to mission, and when I invite no one accept.

----------


## cpinheir

Sorry that nobody was willing to accept your invites. If you ever invited me and I didn't join, I was probably afk. I owe you some missions after you helped me with the Symbiote crisis missions! Someday I think I might attempt what you did with dr doom, but even at level 20, with 60 min buffs, and chimi sidekick, there are several missions I dont think I'd be able to complete solo. The doombots are just too weak and get blown away pretty quickly by some of the tougher bosses.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Sorry that nobody was willing to accept your invites. If you ever invited me and I didn't join, I was probably afk. I owe you some missions after you helped me with the Symbiote crisis missions! Someday I think I might attempt what you did with dr doom, but even at level 20, with 60 min buffs, and chimi sidekick, there are several missions I dont think I'd be able to complete solo. The doombots are just too weak and get blown away pretty quickly by some of the tougher bosses.


I don't think I invited you, but I'll invite you if I need, now I'm going for the supreme with Dracula and Super-Skrull after, but I think they are both better than Doom, and Avengers Loki will probably be release first.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I don't think I invited you, but I'll invite you if I need, now I'm going for the supreme with Dracula and Super-Skrull after, but I think they are both better than Doom, and Avengers Loki will probably be release first.


I can't imagine trying for that achievement with Super-Skrull. I just don't like how he plays, the fireballs on his heroup are completely useless unless some are the enemies are really far away.

----------


## millsfan

Do you guys think the anniversaries "big" events will occur on the anniversary? Or no since this is primarily a kids game and all the kids can play on the weekend.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Do you guys think the anniversaries "big" events will occur on the anniversary? Or no since this is primarily a kids game and all the kids can play on the weekend.


We don't know if we will even have some kind of "big" event, last year we had the hero every day sale and Spider-Ham, I don't remember anything major than that, but I hope they are planning on doing something.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Ugh...I hate Bucky Cap...dude needs a buff.

----------


## shoohman

what is the date of the anniversary?

----------


## millsfan

> We don't know if we will even have some kind of "big" event, last year we had the hero every day sale and Spider-Ham, I don't remember anything major than that, but I hope they are planning on doing something.


Didn't they change the currency, get rid of prize wheel and redo the shop last year? I thought that was a big change. The fact they said Loki is coming soon and we're going on week 3 without an update makes me think they're working on something.



> Ugh...I hate Bucky Cap...dude needs a buff.


I think with new missions being harder And with the new crisis missions, they should re look at older heroes so they can compete with newer ones. Maybe we can compile a list of the most needed buffs

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Didn't they change the currency, get rid of prize wheel and redo the shop last year? I thought that was a big change. The fact they said Loki is coming soon and we're going on week 3 without an update makes me think they're working on something.


The anniversary is in April, the Biggest Update Ever was in June.
We know that there will be lots of new things from what they said in the Squad Time, but we don't know if it will coincide with the anniversary.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Iron Fist is on sale today.

----------


## shoohman

I've some questions:
1.yesterday they sold armored dardevil and today Iron fist so what is the theme now?
2.what is the date of the anniversary?
3.what did they do at anniversary day previous years?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> 1.yesterday they sold armored dardevil and today Iron fist so what is the theme now?


Martial arts, seemingly.

----------


## Slamzilla

Aren't they considered "friends of spiderman"?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Aren't they considered "friends of spiderman"?


Yes, technically, but Daredevil is a hero who has his own title, Iron Fist co-hosted one as well so the association isn't so close. If Taskmaster is next then my guess for a martial arts theme should hold.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I've some questions:
> 1.yesterday they sold armored dardevil and today Iron fist so what is the theme now?


Netflix Heroes for Hire...possibly.



> 2.what is the date of the anniversary?


You've asked this question *THREE* times on this page alone. A three second wikipedia search gave me the right date.



> 3.what did they do at anniversary day previous years?


First year they gave a week membership. 

Second year: 

Third year has been answered on this page.

----------


## Slamzilla

The new Daredevil from marvel legends is in a Spiderman line!

Even if this isn't the same theme, it's hard to claim the "association isn't so close."

...but my real gripe is no retired heroes in this sale thus far  :Frown:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Even if this isn't the same theme, it's hard to claim the "association isn't so close."


I'm just raising the point that it isn't as obvious as for, say, Electro or Sandman who are _instantly_ identifiable as classic Spidey villains. How often do Daredevil and Iron First show up in Spidey's book?



> ...but my real gripe is no retired heroes in this sale thus far


And there will be opportunities in the future to buy retired heroes. I'm not going to look a gift horse in the mouth; whether or not the sale hero is retired, if it is someone I don't own yet, I'll buy it.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Anyone expecting an update tomorrow, I'm not but hopefully the anniversary will be really cool.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Superior Spider-Man. The last hero my non-agent has that my agent hadn't.  Waited nearly a year and worth it.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Day 12:

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Day 12:


Is he worth getting? 
I do have a lot of heroes to work on, but I'm willing to save fractals on him, if he is worth getting.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Is he worth getting?


Definitely worth it, especially for Crisis and Survival missions.

----------


## Smashing Colossus

Really need to know if anyone had problems with this site. I really don't talk to devs anymore about prizes. So I want to buy these to giveaway but dont know if I can trust them. I have seen some bad reports. What do you guys think? And if you had bought plz inform when. Thanks  https://www.giftcardmall.com/gifts/s...gift-card.aspx

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

omg

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

> omg


That's Awesome!

----------


## shoohman

what is the time of the game now?
I want to get him

----------


## CenturianSpy

> omg


I'd like to see an event for those of us who already have him...

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> what is the time of the game now?
> I want to get him


Did you tried to google it at least? The event only start tomorrow.




> I'd like to see an event for those of us who already have him...


I would be happy with an update!

----------


## TheGalaxyLeader

> omg


So does this mean that the Spider-man theme will begin after Loki? Also can't believe you can practically get Noir for free. I spent over 40k in the auction to get him. Perhaps he's an anniversary thing. Anyways, the event sounds great!

----------


## shoohman

the time is right can give us noir spidermen
I want to ask some qustions:
1.In order to get him I must to complete mission with adamntium or lower is enough?
2.need I to complete all 3 missions or 1 is enough?
can someone explain about the time is right?
sorry about my English it isn't so good

----------


## Smashing Colossus

> Did you tried to google it at least? The event only start tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be happy with an update!


Yeah an update would be nice. It's kinda frustrating

----------


## MaskedTraveler

So if I play the missions for each weekend, we automatically win him?

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> So if I play the missions for each weekend, we automatically win him?


I think so, but I'm not sure. It just seems too good to be truth!
Can anyone surely say whether the same rules apply as in the last event? (With the Heroic Boxes)

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

I know they probably wont bother, but we really need a way to keep track of these missions so we know for sure if we did it right or not.

----------


## Raven

> I know they probably wont bother, but we really need a way to keep track of these missions so we know for sure if we did it right or not.


That shouldn't be too hard to implement, the achievement system already exists to track things like this and award prizes when they are completed, I don't see why this couldn't be like the Deadpool event we had a while back.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So if I play the missions for each weekend, we automatically win him?


One qualifying mission each weekend will get you Noir.




> I think so, but I'm not sure. It just seems too good to be truth!
> Can anyone surely say whether the same rules apply as in the last event? (With the Heroic Boxes)


Same rules apply. You should see the bonus XP on the Mission Reward screen...that means you successfully completed that weekend's leg.




> I know they probably wont bother, but we really need a way to keep track of these missions so we know for sure if we did it right or not.


I recommend everyone screenshot their qualifying Mission Reward screen each weekend. You should also have the calendar up on your screenshot, too.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

Snacks is back!

----------


## Xapto

> omg


Oh boy Noir is the last Retired Hero that I need so if I don't get him I will be Very Displeased  :Mad:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Snacks is back!


 

Hey, Charles LePage! I posted our Team Photo/Flash Mob as my favorite SHSO moment and my album has some of the pics you took. Let me know if you want me to remove them.

----------


## Temps

> One qualifying mission each weekend will get you Noir.


:O Are you 100% sure!?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Here's the official news regarding the Spider-Man Noir quest: https://www.heroup.com/2015/03/win-spider-man-noir/

For the next four weekends, various missions will offer Bonus XP during different times of the day when the time is right. Make sure you check the schedule out to keep up. As an added bonus, complete at least one featured mission in that time slot during this and the each of these next three “Time is Right” weekends to receive a Spider-Man Noir! So login with your friends and begin your quest for Bonus XP and Spider-Man Noir in “The Time is Right” weekend event today!

*March 27-29th:*
8:00 – 11:00 AM PST - Double XP for Mysterio’s Things are Afoot! (Regular)
12:00 – 3:00 PM PST - Double XP for Lizardous to your Health!!
4:00 – 7:00 PM PST - Double XP for Mysterio’s Things are Afoot! (CRISIS Edition)
8:00 PM – 11:00 PM PST - Double XP for Mysterio’s Things are Afoot! (Regular)
12:00 – 3:00 AM PST - Double XP for Lizardous to your Health!!
4:00 – 7:00 AM PST - Double XP for Mysterio’s Things are Afoot! (CRISIS Edition)

*April  3rd -5th:*
8:00 – 11:00 AM PST - Double XP for Unfriendly Neighborhood Spider-Men! (Regular)
12:00 – 3:00 PM PST - Double XP for Claw and Disorder!
4:00 – 7:00 PM PST - Double XP for Unfriendly Neighborhood Spider-Men! (CRISIS Edition)
8:00 PM – 11:00 PM PST - Double XP for Unfriendly Neighborhood Spider-Men! (Regular)
12:00 – 3:00 AM PST - Double XP for Claw and Disorder!
4:00 – 7:00 AM PST - Double XP for Unfriendly Neighborhood Spider-Men! (CRISIS Edition)

*April  10-12th:*
8:00 – 11:00 AM PST - Double XP for Symi-Oh no! (Regular)
12:00 – 3:00 PM PST - Double XP for Bombs Away!
4:00 – 7:00 PM PST - Double XP for Symi-Oh no! (CRISIS Edition)
8:00 PM – 11:00 PM PST - Double XP for Symi-Oh no! (Regular)
12:00 – 3:00 AM PST - Double XP for Bombs Away!
4:00 – 7:00 AM PST - Double XP for Symi-Oh no! (CRISIS Edition)

*April  17-19th:*
8:00 – 11:00 AM PST - Double XP for Strike of the Spider-Foes! (Regular)
12:00 – 3:00 PM PST - Double XP for Ock it to Me!
4:00 – 7:00 PM PST - Double XP for Strike of the Spider-Foes! (CRISIS Edition)
8:00 PM – 11:00 PM PST - Double XP for Strike of the Spider-Foes! (Regular)
12:00 – 3:00 AM PST - Double XP for Ock it to Me!
4:00 – 7:00 AM PST - Double XP for Strike of the Spider-Foes! (CRISIS Edition)

For those unfamiliar with time zones, "PST" stands for Pacific Standard  Time, the time for the west coast states of the US. Please use the Internet to check what are the corresponding times in your own zone, so we don't have to field so many questions about "What is that in my time zone".

----------


## DasFeuer

I forgot this tiny bit of info - Is it EST, as America's time, right? No city specified.
http://www.worldtimebuddy.com/ this site is quite comfortable to calculate, if someone has troubles

Updated: sorry, I was slow, the upper post explains a lot

----------


## shoohman

i played mystrio's criss and got silver 
is it eoungh or I must get adamnitum?
I got 225 bonus exp

----------


## PhantCowboy

Day 13:

You're right Ray it is sort of a Martial Arts theme.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> i played mystrio's criss and got silver 
> is it eoungh or I must get adamnitum?
> I got 225 bonus exp


Thats the wrong mission at the wrong time and the Event hasn't started yet it starts at 8am Pst

----------


## shoohman

> Thats the wrong mission at the wrong time and the Event hasn't started yet it starts at 8am Pst


it gave me bonus xp
now its 5:48(pst) and mysterio's cris is 4-7 and I played it at 4:15(pst)
just say silver is enough or I need to get adamntium?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> it gave me bonus xp
> now its 5:48(pst) and mysterio's cris is 4-7 and I played it at 4:15(pst)
> just say silver is enough or I need to get adamntium?


You just need to play the mission. You don't need to get a certain rank.

----------


## CenturianSpy

1035 XP...

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> 1035 XP...


What mission was that because I want to level up some of my characters quickly.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> What mission was that because I want to level up some of my characters quickly.


Regular version of Mysterio's...only 10 minutes left, though. Then an hour break. Then Lizardous for three hours.

*Note- You'll get 1145 XP IF you also use an XP boost potion.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Regular version of Mysterio's...only 10 minutes left, though. Then an hour break. Then Lizardous for three hours.
> 
> *Note- You'll get 1145 XP IF you also use an XP boost potion.


I'll probably just do Lizardous a few times. Hopefully the anniversary is really big 'cause it's not until the 29th of April. That's over a month away if we don't have an update until then it will be around 2 months since the last update.

----------


## CenturianSpy

OK, so I haven't played MODOK since his last HU buff...now when you use it, most of the baddies don't drop fruit/stars. Anyone else experience this? I'm sending a ticket, regardless.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> OK, so I haven't played MODOK since his last HU buff...now when you use it, most of the baddies don't drop fruit/stars. Anyone else experience this? I'm sending a ticket, regardless.


I haven't played MODOK in a long time as well, but I remember noticed that last time I played with MODOK, I didn't bother too much at the time though, but now that you talked about I think you are right, maybe something with the mind control effect, they die like your "allies" and don't drop anything.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> I haven't played MODOK in a long time as well, but I remember noticed that last time I played with MODOK, I didn't bother too much at the time though, but now that you talked about I think you are right, maybe something with the mind control effect, they die like your "allies" and don't drop anything.


I think that isn't a bug. If a mind controlled enemy dies, it won't drop food or stars. I completed a bunch of missions with Emma Frost, and I noticed the same thing while using her third power attack.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I think that isn't a bug. If a mind controlled enemy dies, it won't drop food or stars. I completed a bunch of missions with Emma Frost, and I noticed the same thing while using her third power attack.


<laughs> Then it's a bug that effects multiple characters!

Anyone get the Daily Bugle Weekend Edition emailer?

----------


## millsfan

> <laughs>
> 
> Anyone get the Daily Bugle Weekend Edition emailer?


http://newsletter.heroup.com/hostede...8&ei=W0Mhc0AeN

Still no news at all for what the developers have been working on (are they working on anything)? 

Why did they say loki was coming soon?

----------


## CenturianSpy

*Special thanks to millsfan

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Why did they say loki was coming soon?


It's Marvel time, y'know? Its not 1:1 with real time.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## millsfan

Ok guys was it just snacks on a vacation, or have some developers been off for a few weeks also?  They're either being secretive and working on releasing big content, more than just 1 character (spider ham last year) on the anniversary day/week.  I totally forgot the big update last year was in june and not on the anniversary day.  So last year really was just 1 character.  Did they have a break with 3 weeks of no updates last year around this time?  I'm SO wondering what they're doing.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> 1035 XP...


All I got was 990, but it still counted for the weekend. So one weekend down, 3 more to go!
I should have used the boost potion.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Mystique is today's sale hero.

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

> They're either being secretive and working on releasing big content


This is what I've been hoping they're doing, they've been really quiet lately. I hope their working on something good.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

I beat Mysterio's Things Are Afoot at 8:19 PST.

----------


## DasFeuer

Hard to beat Mysterio crisis by myself, but Loki is always succesful. Hate dying, so Lokes right now is the only hero, who achieved this mission at Addy.. nearly 6 times. Of 7 *prouds a bit*
But I come here not to brag, I have another bug.
Just fell from the Bx tower after full collecting (when something flew away and after a minute came back) and stuck there, with no exit at all
?????-1.jpg

----------


## Ace

> Hard to beat Mysterio crisis by myself, but Loki is always succesful. Hate dying, so Lokes right now is the only hero, who achieved this mission at Addy.. nearly 6 times. Of 7 *prouds a bit*
> But I come here not to brag, I have another bug.
> Just fell from the Bx tower after full collecting (when something flew away and after a minute came back) and stuck there, with no exit at all
> ?????-1.jpg


You can easily just travel to the zone again or to a different one.....

----------


## DasFeuer

> You can easily just travel to the zone again or to a different one.....


I just show everyone this beautiful and common bug, I don't ask for help, do I? So.. Cap?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret



----------


## Ravin' Ray

I yelled "YES!" when Christina mentioned Pet Avengers and then got crestfallen after that, I guess animating quadrupeds is harder, but Throg shouldn't be difficult since he can move bipedally.

----------


## Ace

> I just show everyone this beautiful and common bug, I don't ask for help, do I? So.. Cap?


Lo siento, señor.....

----------


## millsfan

IF it takes a month to make a character how do they pump characters out every week sometimes?  THey are outstanding  :Big Grin:

----------


## millsfan

Guys.. I don't read comics or anything, I just play hero up.

I need someone who is into comics to help me out!  I know of superior spiderman because of hero up and I am aware he is a new marvel character

Isn't superior spiderman controller or basically is Dr. Ock? Thats what I thought until I saw this trailer for a game where Superior spidey verses Dr. Ock.
How would he verses himself?  I dont understand this at all
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhYwLVp_12Q

Sorry for double post, I'm very curious

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Yep, he's Ock's mind in Pete's body. And even before the game allowed playable villains to fight their boss counterparts, you can always pit FF Doom against Doom (or imagine one of them is a Doombot), Dark Iron Patriot against Green Goblin (both Norman Osborn), and who else is there? Oh yeah, now Anti-Venom against Venom (both Eddie Brock).

Also I found a way around the clone-bots in Mayhem Doom, I just sicced the Wendigo swarm on him, which fools the bots into attacking them while Doom gets damaged.

----------


## millsfan

> Yep, he's Ock's mind in Pete's body. And even before the game allowed playable villains to fight their boss counterparts, you can always pit FF Doom against Doom (or imagine one of them is a Doombot), Dark Iron Patriot against Green Goblin (both Norman Osborn), and who else is there? Oh yeah, now Anti-Venom against Venom (both Eddie Brock).
> 
> Also I found a way around the clone-bots in Mayhem Doom, I just sicced the Wendigo swarm on him, which fools the bots into attacking them while Doom gets damaged.


Oh so its still peter parker but ock must have made technology to control his brain and actions? How did that happen?  Dr oak is so creepy and weird...taking over teenagers actions (I am disgusted by ock)

----------


## Ravin' Ray

It's a mind-swap thing. Ock's mind in Pete's body and vice-versa. Doom has the ability too.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

I have a theory I why they have not released Avengers Loki yet.

MCU Avengers Bundle.

----------


## millsfan

> It's a mind-swap thing. Ock's mind in Pete's body and vice-versa. Doom has the ability too.


Im confused, what can doom do? And its a mind swap?  when i looked at comics, it showed like a ghost of peter parker as if he is no longer on earth.  It didnt seem like a mind-swap, ock to peter and peter to ock.  Plus if it was a mindswap, why would ock want peter controlling his brain?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Doom was taught the mind-swap ability by the alien Ovoid race way back in the Silver Age of the Fantastic Four.

As for Peter's mind stuck in Ock's body (which subsequently died), while his spirit/consciousness/memories/astral form appeared to co-inhabit his own body but hidden from Ock's mind, it's complicated and made for a lot of discussion in the Spidey forum. But for all practical purposes, it's Ock's mind in Peter's body, in the comics and in the game.

----------


## Maven

> I have a theory I why they have not released Avengers Loki yet.
> 
> MCU Avengers Bundle.


It could be that, or they might have figured why not have Avengers Loki wait until April Fool's Day...would be a quite appropro date of release for the god of mischief.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Dark Phoenix for today. We might have a playable villains theme, especially if the next sale "heroes" are Loki and FF Doom. (Cue complaints on FB about agent-only villains.)

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> It could be that, or they might have figured why not have Avengers Loki wait until April Fool's Day...would be a quite appropro date of release for the god of mischief.


I like your theory to, it's probably the most likely one.

I really hope they do an Avengers bundle for Age of Ultron, we need another Scarlet Witch and Quicksilver!

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Guys.. I don't read comics or anything, I just play hero up.
> 
> I need someone who is into comics to help me out!  I know of superior spiderman because of hero up and I am aware he is a new marvel character
> 
> Isn't superior spiderman controller or basically is Dr. Ock? Thats what I thought until I saw this trailer for a game where Superior spidey verses Dr. Ock.
> How would he verses himself?  I dont understand this at all
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhYwLVp_12Q
> 
> Sorry for double post, I'm very curious


That game, Spider-Man Unlimited, is all about alternate realities. A Superior Spider-Man from one universe was fighting a Dr. Octopus from a different universe.

----------


## Xapto

If you're looking for more info you can check out this channel called "Comicstorian" (Link https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmA...VQWo4skl8Otkiw). It's a channel talking and explaining a bunch of comic story-lines/arches. It's great for me since I don't read comics that often and usually miss some big stuff.

EDIT: Woops forgot a link directly to the video explaining Superior Spider-Man. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWKSDwuMozE

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> It could be that, or they might have figured why not have Avengers Loki wait until April Fool's Day...would be a quite appropro date of release for the god of mischief.


I thought the same thing, so better everyone be prepared for the possibility of Avengers Loki be one day sale like Bag-Man was, either way Bag-Man may came back for one day, so save your fractals guys.

----------


## CenturianSpy

My latest milestone (I tried to get a pic at 2K, but I jumped up 2 pts. in one mission):

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Hmmmm, I wonder if Loki will be the April Fool's Day hero this year? It would be a fitting day to release him on the 1st.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

I saw CUG yesterday for the first time in months but he was afk. :Frown:

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> My latest milestone (I tried to get a pic at 2K, but I jumped up 2 pts. in one mission):


Nice!

They answered your (and mine) question in the new feedback Friday vid! It's nice to see Snacks is back.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT



----------


## Ace

Archangel is on sale today.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Eric you've been lied to your whole life, your real name is Luke Skywalker, and you're a Jedi.

----------


## Smashing Colossus

> I agree it was a "throw out the baby with the bath water" move...and we only have 14 days to archive the old stuff. I'm scrambling to preserve my lists from the "Most Wanted" thread. Site does seem to move faster, though.
> 
> There was a Q&A with a female creator/writer were she was threatened with rape & murder. I think the site masters probably did the right thing. Hopefully the people on this forum will be more responsible in their posts and reporting those who are only here to stir up trouble.
> 
> Me too, there was a lot of valuable stuff that will be lost. Hopefully the team that does come back to this forum will take up the mantle.


What was so good on the last forums?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> What was so good on the last forums?


Tons of strategies, team pics, and time-suck content. I think we're doing well now, too...but there was just so much info we lost.

On a happier note...

I just updated our "Most Wanted" thread with my Falcon episode. It's falcon great. Read it you mother-falconer.

----------


## Smashing Colossus

> Tons of strategies, team pics, and time-suck content. I think we're doing well now, too...but there was just so much info we lost.
> 
> On a happier note...
> 
> I just updated our "Most Wanted" thread with my Falcon episode. It's falcon great. Read it you mother-falconer.


Real Nice one

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> On a happier note...
> Read it you mother-falconer.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Nova is todays sale for 4K fractals

----------


## CenturianSpy

My most recent milestone:



I know many of you are 20K+...but I'm quite pleased with myself.

----------


## Raven

So after 3 months of no longer being a subscriber, my fractal count has not dropped at all, in fact it went up. I have bought all the content released in that period except the crazy gold iron man, I paid full price for everything - no sales, and even got the boxed hero. I don't play a crazy amount of time, but I have been targeting achievements that pay out. All I can say is its crazy how much u get for free in this game.

----------


## Carmaicol

I'm worried about my lack of fractals, I have 262 right now. Tomorrow is one of those days when they used to put a one-day-sale and making 6k or more is a hard in a day.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Today's featured hero is Impossible Man, and Spider-Ham and Bombastic Bag-Man are back for 25,000 fractals each.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Today's featured hero is Impossible Man, and Spider-Ham and Bombastic Bag-Man are back for 25,000 fractals each.


That much?
Glad I got them Cheap.....

----------


## Slamzilla

How cheap did you get them?

 actually have 24.6k fractals and I'm seriously thinking about getting spider ham. Bag man looks like a much worse choice and I already have black suit spidey.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> That much?
> Glad I got them Cheap.....


Well they were 25k silver on their debuts when silver was the earnable currency back then, so it makes sense to price them at 25k fractals as the special April Fools' heroes.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So after 3 months of no longer being a subscriber, my fractal count has not dropped at all, in fact it went up. I have bought all the content released in that period except the crazy gold iron man, I paid full price for everything - no sales, and even got the boxed hero. I don't play a crazy amount of time, but I have been targeting achievements that pay out. All I can say is its crazy how much u get for free in this game.


I still have a membership. I think Gaz did enough last year, and I believe they'll do enough this year to warrant my dollars. PLUS I like the 4X fractals. BUT...I totally agree that having a system that earns the most FPM (Fractals per minute) should be practiced by members/non-members alike. Over 95% of the content in this game is free if you discount time equity.

Edit:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I wonder what Coulson and Rocket Raccoon being in the other banner could mean? Another box hero sale?

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Guys, I am writing from my phone. I got in a bike accident and broke my ankle. It's pretty bad. I'll probably not be here for the next week or so.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> How cheap did you get them?
> 
>  actually have 24.6k fractals and I'm seriously thinking about getting spider ham. Bag man looks like a much worse choice and I already have black suit spidey.


I do not remember, but I know I didn't spend 25,000 Fractals... I was never that rich.
It was probably when they were silver maybe? But I don't remember.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Guys, I am writing from my phone. I got in a bike accident and broke my ankle. It's pretty bad. I'll probably not be here for the next week or so.


Get better! But if I had a broken ankle I'd be playing MORE...

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Guys, I am writing from my phone. I got in a bike accident and broke my ankle. It's pretty bad. I'll probably not be here for the next week or so.


That's terrible! I hope you get better soon.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Guys, I am writing from my phone. I got in a bike accident and broke my ankle. It's pretty bad. I'll probably not be here for the next week or so.


Get well soon!
Looks like I'm not the only one with bad luck. I broke my wrist last week, and now it's in a cast and I can't even write. :Frown: 



> I do not remember, but I know I didn't spend 25,000 Fractals... I was never that rich.
> It was probably when they were silver maybe? But I don't remember.


I hope this won't become the usual price of all retired heroes.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Get better! But if I had a broken ankle I'd be playing MORE...


APRIL FOOLS!!! LOL  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

that was good, but i don't belive you

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> APRIL FOOLS!!! LOL


I should have known it was a joke. I wasn't joking about my wrist though.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I hope this won't become the usual price of all retired heroes.


It's only for Bag-Man and Spider-Ham because they are special anniversary/April Fool's release heroes.

----------


## CheesePie

Is there a way to buy fractals?
If there isn't how can i get fractals quickly.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Is there a way to buy fractals?
> If there isn't how can i get fractals quickly.


You have to have gold.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Is there a way to buy fractals?
> If there isn't how can i get fractals quickly.





> You have to have gold.


And gold can buy fractals.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Classic Ghost Rider is today's sale hero.

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

So, I'm back playing SHSO. And I wanna know how I can get a bunch of easy fractals to get X-Force DeadPool.

----------


## Slamzilla

Become a jr. shield member, 4x fractals.

Really the most time effective method of grinding fractals is daily collects. Once you have fing fang foom you can mega collect between missions and then you're really cooking.

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> Become a jr. shield member, 4x fractals.
> 
> Really the most time effective method of grinding fractals is daily collects. Once you have fing fang foom you can mega collect between missions and then you're really cooking.


Hey, thanks for the reply. What's a daily collect? Is it the same as a mega collect? Also, what missions do you recommend?

----------


## Raven

> So, I'm back playing SHSO. And I wanna know how I can get a bunch of easy fractals to get X-Force DeadPool.


Check out the achievements list - there are some easy ones that pay 500-1000 fractals for completing them.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hey, thanks for the reply. What's a daily collect? Is it the same as a mega collect? Also, what missions do you recommend?


You use Mega-Collect to do the Daily Collect. Daily Collect = all tokens, crafting items, and zone fractals for one character. Mega-Collect is the Mini FFF/Giganto Sidekick ability.

As far as the missions, do the in-zone Mayhem Missions and Impy poke/mission. We also have a Bonus XP Mission event this weekend- so you can kill two birds.

----------


## Carmaicol

Yeah, don't underestimate catching Impossible Man. If you use a speed potion+alley cat you can find all five of them in a minute, for 17 fractals. In Villianville, of course.

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

Thank you all, I'm 2k fractals off XF Deadpool. And sadly, there's a maintenance now. :L

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## shoohman

big time spidey of course
I can't wait for the aniversarry day!13 days left!

----------


## DasFeuer

*sigh*
Sure, this game lacks of Spideys. We need more

----------


## Maven

It has to be asked: *Where in all nine worlds is Avengers Loki?!?!* 

I'm finally beginning to feel that all of the mentions of a playable Avengers/horned helmet wearing Loki have been nothing but one ginormous tease. Even though I know saying this doesn't make an iota of a difference as long as I keep playing (and I will, possibly against my better judgement, but darn if the game still isn't too fun AND an outright favorite of mine to quit for the time being) Gazillion should be royally ashamed of themselves for acting like a character was near immediately ready for release when he evidently is not. I can't ever recall them pulling such mess with any other characters before...and even if I wasn't really looking forward to Avengers Loki, my grits would still be burning over woo woo, yet another Spider-Man.  It's about bloody right that between Spidey and Iron Man, the two characters with the most boring basic movesets, and for the most part Power Attack sets as well, would have the most ridiculous numbers of variants in the game...

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

New Hero Alert!

*First Appearance Spider-Man*

5,400 fractals

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> New Hero Alert!
> 
> *First Appearance Spider-Man*
> 
> 5,400 fractals


What?! I thought Big Time Spider-Man was next.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

They referenced his _first appearance_, even the pose in the shop:

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

Why couldn't they have just brought out a fricking original character apart from Spider-Men?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> New Hero Alert!
> 
> *First Appearance Spider-Man*
> 
> 5,400 fractals


I'm shocked.




> What?! I thought Big Time Spider-Man was next.


Me too.




> They referenced his _first appearance_, even the pose in the shop:


This must have been the generic "spdr" code in the game files that Mags found...I was really hoping for SP//dr.




> Why couldn't they have just brought out a fricking original character apart from Spider-Men?


*spoilers:*
Well...there's two more in the game files. We still have Big Time Spidey and now Mayday Parker Spider-Girl black suit is in line
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Raven

> Why couldn't they have just brought out a fricking original character apart from Spider-Men?


As much as most of us here would rather have someone more out of left field, I can see how 90% of kids out there stand much more chance of paying up for yet another Iron Man, Thor, Wolverine or Spider-man, so that's why we get so many of them. Totally does stink though. I've bought them all so far, but yeah, there will be a point where I don't.

edit: Pfffft early access too... there should be a way to bypass that other than membership. I'd pay an extra 500 fractals premium when I have no-one else left  to level up. Guess I'll take the week off instead.

----------


## millsfan

> As much as most of us here would rather have someone more out of left field, I can see how 90% of kids out there stand much more chance of paying up for yet another Iron Man, Thor, Wolverine or Spider-man, so that's why we get so many of them. Totally does stink though. I've bought them all so far, but yeah, there will be a point where I don't.


Maybe, I just think its lazyness/throughing something together.  I know if they want to, they can make unique movesets like rocket raccoon, but that takes a while.  They really could make spiderman, and iron man more appealing if they could just come up with a new moveset.  It would be a lot cooler to change it up and make some spidermen play different from another.  Any other game represents all spideys differently..

----------


## TheGalaxyLeader

How is the new Spider? Does he have any special move sets or unique emotes, or is he just a repaint?

----------


## Ace

> How is the new Spider? Does he have any special move sets or unique emotes, or is he just a repaint?


I read that he's the same as regular spidey....

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

Well, I really feel that's a stupid character to implement into the game. Anyway, I've got enough for another hero. Any good characters out there?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I kind of figured that he wouldn't be much different.

----------


## Maven

> ...I can see how 90% of kids out there stand much more chance of paying up for yet another Iron Man, *Thor*, Wolverine or Spider-man, so that's why we get so many of them.


At least Thor is fun, has semi-variable movesets, and doesn't have a completely redonkulous number of variants in the game. But then again, I will immediately admit that I am a bit biased since, mythological nut I am and always have been, I'm a sucker for all that is Asgard anyway.

BTW, if it's any consolation, my favorite Thor to play is Beta Ray Bill with Classic Thor (who is practically identical, but doesn't have a team boost P2) right behind him. The other three are alright, but I make a rush for Bill or Classic when and if in a Thor Corps team-up.

Last time I 'grumble, grumble' about this, promise...why, WHY couldn't they release Avengers Loki BEFORE Spider-Fest umpity-ump?! *sighs*

----------


## cpinheir

If gaz needs some more ideas for low-effort spidey repaints for the future, here's a list to get them started:

webpack spidey (normal spidey suit but wearing a web backpack)
spidey-signal spidey (normal spidey suit with shirt raised to reveal spider signal and extra web cartridges)
kidnapped by goblin spidey (civies torn up by green goblin reveal spidey suit underneath)
unmasked by ock spidey (regular spidey suit with mask off)
pym particle spidey (regular spidey suit, but ant-man sized)
spider-lizard (actually a repaint of the lizard, but wearing a ripped-up spidey suit)

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Last time I 'grumble, grumble' about this, promise...why, WHY couldn't they release Avengers Loki BEFORE Spider-Fest umpity-ump?! *sighs*


I think Gaz is probably holding him back for the AoU theme.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I think Gaz is probably holding him back for the AoU theme.


Hopefully new Ultron, Vision, Hawkeye, Black Widow(stick things), Captain, and Scarlet Witch. Btw I won't be on much cause my mums grandparents are over.

----------


## Carmaicol

The Juggs Box had become my least succesful box by a wide margin with 74 and counting. My previous record was for Thanos with 43.

I did get Mini Electro and Mini EOTE from it, so, that helps.

----------


## shoohman

the time is right start at 12 right?
cause I finished unfriendly neighbourhood spiderman at 10:42(pst) and didn't get any bonus

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

So I bought Nova (Sam Alexander). He's awesome! *Drax or Onslaught?*

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> *sigh*
> Sure, this game lacks of Spideys. We need more


Have to agree with Uber and several others, no need for more Spideys.  And it is strange that Gaz waved Avengers Loki in front of our noses and then took him away again.

But....I kind of like the tip of the hat to Marvel history that comes with bringing such an iconic image as Amazing Fantasy #15 Spider-man into the game.  And it's nice that, even with all our assembled experts examining every aspect of every code for the game, once in a while Gaz can spring a surprise.  Maybe we should just think of this as a little Easter treat, along with the rabbit ears (which Helmer/Midnight bought instantly he saw them in the shop!).  

So, though none of the Spideys I'm still to own are in my Top-Ten-Must-Buy list, if there was to be one I might hand over a few fractals for, it would probably be AM#15.

But hopefully we'll get someting a bit more meaty to play with next week.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

For those who need time zone conversions for the Spider-Man Noir weekend event *(which hasn't started yet as of this writing)*, use this:
http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/converter.html

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> For those who need time zone conversions for the Spider-Man Noir weekend event *(which hasn't started yet as of this writing)*, use this:
> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/converter.html


It hadn't started yet? I thought it started at 12:00 AM PST today.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Start is 8 AM PST (and it is now 6:12 AM PST) so we have less than two hours left to wait.

From the FB post:

This weekend's schedule:
3-5 April
8 - 11 AM PST Double XP for Unfriendly Neighborhood Spider-Men (Regular Mode)
12 - 3 PM PST Double XP for Claw and Disorder
4 - 7 PM PST Double XP for Unfriendly Neighborhood Spider-Men (Regular Mode)
8 PM - 11 PM PST Double XP for Unfriendly Neighborhood Spider-Men (Regular Mode)
12 - 3 AM PST Double XP for Claw and Disorder
4 - 7 AM PST Double XP for Unfriendly Neighborhood Spider-Men (Regular Mode)

----------


## SpiderNoir

Do we have to complete every mission?

----------


## Ace

> Do we have to complete every mission?


No, just doing one at the correct time will suffice.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

just bought $10 worth of gold and got First Spider-Man and Super Skrull. My squad level skyrocketed to 1900.

----------


## Charles LePage

> just bought $10 worth of gold and got First Spider-Man and Super Skrull. My squad level skyrocketed to 1900.


What was it before you bought the gold and those two characters?

----------


## SpiderNoir

> just bought $10 worth of gold and got First Spider-Man and Super Skrull. My squad level skyrocketed to 1900.


Wow. I have First Spider-Man but not Super-Skrull.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Anyone else notice that after you log out you lose your sidekick and have to reselect them?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Anyone else notice that after you log out you lose your sidekick and have to reselect them?


YES! Or I get a different sidekick (from Giganto to Mini FFF).

----------


## Lousy

I'm sure this has been asked before, but It's hard to look up stuff on here, especially with 658 pages and 9865 posts. For the Time is Right event, if you do a mission at the right time every weekend, are you GUARANTEED the reward at the end of the event, or are you put in a drawing for the reward? Just asking.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I'm sure this has been asked before, but It's hard to look up stuff on here, especially with 658 pages and 9865 posts. For the Time is Right event, if you do a mission at the right time every weekend, are you GUARANTEED the reward at the end of the event, or are you put in a drawing for the reward? Just asking.


EVERYONE who completes the event qualifiers (one mission in the right timeslot each weekend for four weekends) WINS Noir...unless you already have him.

----------


## SpiderNoir

Is there any more heroes to be released? For the anniversary?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Is there any more heroes to be released? For the anniversary?


Gaz is giving Noir away to anyone who completes the Event. So far it looks like they are just releasing their current queue, although FA Spidey was a curve ball.

*spoilers:*
possible Spidey/Spider-Verse theme with Big Time Spidey and Black Suit Spider-Girl
*end of spoilers*

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Anyone else notice that after you log out you lose your sidekick and have to reselect them?


I know, I don't like it. But its probably for loading stuff.
------

Overall, I hate when I select Mini FFF and he refuses to kill the troublebots and stuff -_-
I need a backup Trouble Bot killer :/

----------


## Smashing Colossus

SHSOriginals Gameplay:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHPPQ4Edpt4
Support to the channel is appreciated

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

So, I missed out on last week's event for the Noir Spidey. So that means I can't get him?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So, I missed out on last week's event for the Noir Spidey. So that means I can't get him?


If you missed a week you do NOT get Noir.

Happy Easter to all my Christian friends!



Eggs by artist Barak Hardley.

----------


## Smashing Colossus

SHSOriginals Gameplay:


Support to the channel is appreciated

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

Well, that sucks. I need help deciding on what  character to get. Onslaught or Drax?

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Well, that sucks. I need help deciding on what  character to get. Onslaught or Drax?


They are both great. Choose the one that suits your playstyle better (melee or ranged). I like Onslaught more, since I prefer powerful ranged characters.

----------


## millsfan

Did enchantress come out 1 month ago, 4 updates ago?
I count her as the last update to be honest.  Spidermen with not a single new move are nothing but a texture change.

I wonder if they will have a character or two that they can release on the anniversary date, Wednesday the 15th

----------


## DasFeuer

Hm, I got a problem. 
Played as Soldier alone in Unfriendly Crisis for event right now, haven't died but got Gold. Even Gold near addy. Why? The score was 3x..

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Hm, I got a problem. 
> Played as Soldier alone in Unfriendly Crisis for event right now, haven't died but got Gold. Even Gold near addy. Why? The score was 3x..


Not enough multiplier combo, you have to kill nearly everything with combo 3x to earn adamantium solo.

If you are worried about the event, you don't need to finish in adamantium.

----------


## DasFeuer

> Not enough multiplier combo, you have to kill nearly everything with combo 3x to earn adamantium solo.
> 
> If you are worried about the event, you don't need to finish in adamantium.


Interesting. I didn't know that, thank you. I always played with someone in two, so every mission we had addy. I even don't worry about event, just the first time I played solo and with no dying got no addy.

----------


## CheesePie

How do i know i finished the missions for the Spiderman Noir event?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> How do i know i finished the missions for the Spiderman Noir event?


Look at the bonus XP if it's bigger than normal you did the right mission.

----------


## shoohman

avengers theme?
Is it true that gaz going to add black suit spider girl?

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> avengers theme?
> Is it true that gaz going to add black suit spider girl?


according to the files.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> avengers theme?
> Is it true that gaz going to add black suit spider girl?





> according to the files.


Hey, ladies and gents...we discuss upcoming characters on our "Most Wanted" thread or we use spoiler tags.

----------


## Carmaicol

Best squad name I have seen in awhile.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Hey, ladies and gents...we discuss upcoming characters on our "Most Wanted" thread or we use spoiler tags.


sorry, forgot.




> Best squad name I have seen in awhile.


Funny you say that, I just saw Radical Tree Scientist.

----------


## roneers

Was gone for a long time guys!
Even almost missed out on a birthday party!

(last thing I was along with was carnage.
Also, the mysterio  missions are hard! It might be just me, but I just failed crisis badly with EOTE spidey)

----------


## DasFeuer

> Also, the mysterio  missions are hard! It might be just me, but I just failed crisis badly with EOTE spidey)



To my shame, I can go through it on addy just with character, who does lots of damage with his heroup, and partner, who can heal. Or vice versa. I cannot master this mission alone

----------


## roneers

> To my shame, I can go through it on addy just with character, who does lots of damage with his heroup, and partner, who can heal. Or vice versa. I cannot master this mission alone


Well, I was alone, maybe that explains everything/ :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

I don't know if I'll be playing much until the anniversary. There just hasn't been much to do and I'm getting kind of bored.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I don't know if I'll be playing much until the anniversary. There just hasn't been much to do and I'm getting kind of bored.


I've been getting that identifiable malaise feeling, too. Life needs more oxymorons. Anniversary update better be huge!

On a happier note...I just updated our "Most Wanted" thread with Firestar's R3s. Some interesting factoids there.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> i've been getting that identifiable malaise feeling, too. Life needs more oxymorons. Anniversary update better be huge!
> 
> on a happier note...i just updated our "most wanted" thread with firestar's r3s. Some interesting factoids there.


huge i tell you! Huge

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Was gone for a long time guys!
> Even almost missed out on a birthday party!
> 
> (last thing I was along with was carnage.
> Also, the mysterio  missions are hard! It might be just me, but I just failed crisis badly with EOTE spidey)


Welcome Back Bro!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> huge i tell you! Huge


Maybe we will finally get the Lvl 30 badges. I wonder how much they will cost. I'm thinking 1,000 fractals.

----------


## Raven

> I've been getting that identifiable malaise feeling, too. Life needs more oxymorons. Anniversary update better be huge!
> 
> On a happier note...I just updated our "Most Wanted" thread with Firestar's R3s. Some interesting factoids there.


Me three. What content there has been recently doesn't feel new or exciting. The missions need some new backdrops, new minions, some variety in the goals... just something different and fresh. I'm not feeling any excitement for the new spideys announced and I'm pretty much dreading yet another round of avengers tie ins - bring on some more x-men content already.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Maybe we will finally get the Lvl 30 badges. I wonder how much they will cost. I'm thinking 1,000 fractals.


I'm not looking forward to leveling Jean Grey again, ugh.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Me three. What content there has been recently doesn't feel new or exciting. The missions need some new backdrops, new minions, some variety in the goals... just something different and fresh. I'm not feeling any excitement for the new spideys announced and I'm pretty much dreading yet another round of avengers tie ins - bring on some more x-men content already.


I want some new characters like BLACK BOLT! Plus the new missions have been pretty lackluster, partly because most of the villian intro's aren't actually intro's. They're just the boss standing there, ex:Mysterio.

----------


## DasFeuer

> Plus the new missions have been pretty lackluster, partly because most of the villian intro's aren't actually intro's. They're just the boss standing there, ex:Mysterio.


That was already said, but I'll add now again. Missions become child-unfriendly. Impossible holiday is long and boring even for me. Which kid in age of 7-11 can do Mysterio simple alone? Or Dooms mayhem? I see how some players can lose the simpliest ones as Foom, Clones, Ock or such. Mb they don't play for addy, I guess, thats why they are so oblivious to their health, so I hate going to daily mission, my precious nerve endings are too precious.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> What content there has been recently doesn't feel new or exciting. The missions need some new backdrops, new minions, some variety in the goals... just something different and fresh.


New mission backdrops is my number one want. Even over a new zone. Even *GASP* over WARPATH!




> I'm not looking forward to leveling Jean Grey again, ugh.


My bane is Captain Marvel.




> I want some new characters like BLACK BOLT!


A whole Inhuman theme seems warranted.



> Plus the new missions have been pretty lackluster, partly because most of the villian intro's aren't actually intro's. They're just the boss standing there, ex:Mysterio.


It's all about new backdrops...but intro animations need to go back to SHs' roots.




> That was already said, but I'll add now again. Missions become child-unfriendly. Impossible holiday is long and boring even for me. Which kid in age of 7-11 can do Mysterio simple alone?


I disagree with this, especially since missions are labeled with those clocks. BUT, I would like to see some shorter missions. It would be a perfect opportunity for Gaz to make new backdrops...then they could string (reuse) a few short missions to make longer ones.




> Or Dooms mayhem?


My 7-year old nephew gets addy on this often.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> My 7-year old nephew gets addy on this often.


Yeah but it's tedious because all the heroes have their stun and knockdown abilities.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Yeah but it's tedious because all the heroes have their stun and knockdown abilities.


Oh... you meant "Crisis" instead of "Mayhem". Yeah, that's a doozy.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Games going down in 30 minutes for an update!

----------


## DasFeuer

> I disagree with this, especially since missions are labeled with those clocks. BUT, I would like to see some shorter missions. It would be a perfect opportunity for Gaz to make new backdrops...then they could string (reuse) a few short missions to make longer ones.


Nopenopenope, you understood me wrong. I'll try to explain.
I remember, it was you, who told us, that this game needed more simple missions like Home invasion (or it was Raven/Ferret, I could be mistaken) for great auditory of this game, lil kids, not for generally us, oldschoolers, bearded and judging. So I was trying to say, that lots of missions are quite hard or long for great amound of kids. I always read the chat and I see how players sometimes decide, which mission they want to play. The most usable words there are Long or Hard. No crisises.

_My 7-year old nephew gets addy on this often._

And thats simply great, but if only he can knock Doom first, not waiting when he calls his bots. Yep. The same as in Symbiohno crisis.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Nopenopenope, you understood me wrong. I'll try to explain.
> I remember, it was you, who told us, that this game needed more simple missions like Home invasion (or it was Raven/Ferret, I could be mistaken) for great auditory of this game, lil kids, not for generally us, oldschoolers, bearded and judging. So I was trying to say, that lots of missions are quite hard or long for great amound of kids. I always read the chat and I see how players sometimes decide, which mission they want to play. The most usable words there are Long or Hard. No crisises.


Oh, I see. We're in agreement then. I think Gaz should also rate the level of difficulty (alongside the time clock) of each mission.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Just my luck, haven't been able to play the game in a couple of days, and now that I have a chance it's down for maintenance!  Oh well, let's hope for something different, the general opinion seems to be that the game needs a serious kick to reignite our flagging interest.  I'm 100% with the people who say a) Inhumans, in the game, now! b) new missions with new backdrop c) new zone.  OK, so c) isn't going to happen, but one must hold on to one's dreams.  We keep getting told that a new zone would be too costly, but perhaps for the anniversary...?  Oh, and d) (and actually my No. 1 priority) would be the card game getting a relaunch, but that is probably less likely than a new zone.

On another topic - anyone seen/heard from Optimistic Architect Ninja recently?  He was always around whenever I logged in, but I haven't seen him for quite a while.

----------


## roneers

> I'm not looking forward to leveling Jean Grey again, ugh.


http://jestergoblin.com/wp-content/u...74-576x600.jpg

Watch out cause here I come!...
armored spiderman, why are you so weak?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> armored spiderman, why are you so weak?


The MK1 armor does need a buff (especially damage). The MK3 armor (EotE) is the strongest character in the game. I wonder how the MK2 (Big Time) will be...maybe we'll find out today.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Black Suit Spider-Girl is now in shop for agents only. First Appearance is still agents only also.

----------


## Ace

Just randomly typed in Black Suit Spider-Girl gameplay in youtube and searched.  I really wasn't expecting anyone to have anything up so soon, but I was wrong. Spy, you sure do work fast '-'. Thanks for the gameplay.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

How is she? Is she another repaint?

----------


## Ace

> How is she? Is she another repaint?


Yep, sadly...

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Just randomly typed in Black Suit Spider-Girl gameplay in youtube and searched.  I really wasn't expecting anyone to have anything up so soon, but I was wrong. Spy, you sure do work fast '-'. Thanks for the gameplay.


<laughs> If you can't be good might as well be fast!




> How is she? Is she another repaint?


Repaint...and a bad one to boot:




I'm utterly disgusted with the "effort" on this one...

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> <laughs> If you can't be good might as well be fast!
> 
> Repaint...and a bad one to boot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm utterly disgusted with the "effort" on this one...


I can see the differences, like some updated stuff. But overall, I pretty much agree with you.

----------


## millsfan

I see everyone so upset but I see this as something to "hold everyone over" for next week.  

I actually got really excited when I saw black suit spider girls picture on facebook, I love the black suit spidermen.  I played as her and actually feel I enjoy her more as a character with the outfit change, yet I feel if they are just changing the texture/outfit, they could at least make a unique hero up or something.  The past two weeks consists of 2 spider repaints; I noticed both of them have 1 unique "New" thing, they both have a spider symbol under them when using their pose.  I wish they would have used this as some sort of unique new spider hero up!

Next week exactly from today is the 4th anniversary!  Hero Up has been very uncommunicative and a bit sneaky the past 4-5 weeks so, I am highly anticipating a big update on the anniversary day, unlike last year where the update was just spider ham (i think)?  

I would love a release of 2-3 unique characters on one day, that would be awesome.  I don't really know what they have been working on.  It could be anything...maybe characters, missions, or a ZONE?
I meant to compile a list of ideas/suggestions for the anniversary ( I planned on doing it like a month before the anniversary) but time just went by and I didnt realize how close the anniversary was.  Perhaps I can still compile this list (they could always use the ideas later if they wanted to).  So, I feel these spideys are just to hold us over (although I do wish they had at least spent some time to give them a different feeling).  I don't think anyone should get scared or anything, I doubt they would resort to selling a bunch of repaints.

My only question is why they would make new agent only characters repaints lol

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I see everyone so upset but I see this as something to "hold everyone over" for next week.  
> 
> I actually got really excited when I saw black suit spider girls picture on facebook, I love the black suit spidermen.  I played as her and actually feel I enjoy her more as a character with the outfit change, yet I feel if they are just changing the texture/outfit, they could at least make a unique hero up or something.  The past two weeks consists of 2 spider repaints; I noticed both of them have 1 unique "New" thing, they both have a spider symbol under them when using their pose.  I wish they would have used this as some sort of unique new spider hero up!
> 
> Next week exactly from today is the 4th anniversary!  Hero Up has been very uncommunicative and a bit sneaky the past 4-5 weeks so, I am highly anticipating a big update on the anniversary day, unlike last year where the update was just spider ham (i think)?  
> 
> I would love a release of 2-3 unique characters on one day, that would be awesome.  I don't really know what they have been working on.  It could be anything...maybe characters, missions, or a ZONE?
> I meant to compile a list of ideas/suggestions for the anniversary ( I planned on doing it like a month before the anniversary) but time just went by and I didnt realize how close the anniversary was.  Perhaps I can still compile this list (they could always use the ideas later if they wanted to).  So, I feel these spideys are just to hold us over (although I do wish they had at least spent some time to give them a different feeling).  I don't think anyone should get scared or anything, I doubt they would resort to selling a bunch of repaints.
> 
> My only question is why they would make new agent only characters repaints lol


The anniversary is next week but its usually celebrated on the 29th so maybe nothing big for 2 more weeks.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I see everyone so upset but I see this as something to "hold everyone over" for next week.


If Gaz is pumping out R3s because they are planning something *HUGE* all will be forgiven. I still feel bad for anyone who wanted a decent BS Spidey-Girl.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Black Suit Spider-Girl is now in shop for agents only.





> My only question is why they would make new agent only characters repaints lol


She is available for Early Access. (not Agents only)



> If Gaz is pumping out R3s because they are planning something *HUGE* all will be forgiven.


Let's hope that's the case.



> I still feel bad for anyone who wanted a decent BS Spidey-Girl.


Is she a bit stronger than the regular Spider-Girl?

----------


## Project Initiative Cascada

> Black Suit Spider-Girl is now in shop for agents only. First Appearance is still agents only also.


Is Black Suit Spider-Girl supposed to be Mayday or Anya?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Is Black Suit Spider-Girl supposed to be Mayday or Anya?


Mayday. Also, don't forget:

This will start Friday 8 AM in the US West Coast (which is 11 PM for me).

----------


## Raven

> If Gaz is pumping out R3s because they are planning something *HUGE* all will be forgiven. I still feel bad for anyone who wanted a decent BS Spidey-Girl.


I have nothing against Gaz pumping out as many R3s as possible if...

A) They are in addition to new content, not instead of it

B) Their price reflects the fact that they are not a completely new development

Bring on the alt-costumes, the more the better, but don't try to sell them to me as new heroes. They aren't.

----------


## millsfan

> The anniversary is next week but its usually celebrated on the 29th so maybe nothing big for 2 more weeks.


Why is it usually celebrated on the 29th? What importance does the 29th have?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Why is it usually celebrated on the 29th? What importance does the 29th have?


Just checked on Wikipedia, the beta started on 29/4/11.

----------


## Smashing Colossus

> Mayday. Also, don't forget:
> 
> This will start Friday 8 AM in the US West Coast (which is 11 PM for me).


How the heck do you get the "PLAY NOW" sign off?

----------


## DasFeuer

And again me with BUGS. Today it's literally
Tried to play Repellent twice and got this. One or two insects were landing there every time, mysterio's heroup was useless. I didn't take Strange or Fantastic, cause my Myst needed this mission. First time I thought it was as usual, tried the second - nope, I couldn't go further, all the same place.
?????-1.jpg

Also played Gods and Loki somehow fell from the ground for 10 seconds.
Fun

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I have nothing against Gaz pumping out as many R3s as possible if...
> 
> A) They are in addition to new content, not instead of it
> 
> B) Their price reflects the fact that they are not a completely new development
> 
> Bring on the alt-costumes, the more the better, but don't try to sell them to me as new heroes. They aren't.


Completely agree with these two caveats. I really do believe that Gaz should base characters around themes. For instance, we just got FA Spidey and BS Spider-Girl AND we have Big Time Spidey and 
*spoilers:*
Spider-Gwen
*end of spoilers*
in the pipeline. How hard would it have been to place them on two new loading screens? And why not throw in a Spider-Verse mission(s) to make it look like it was a _planned_ event? 

Instead we got two over-priced R3s with only one that looks good (FAS). Just seems that there was no direction.

----------


## Carmaicol

> And again me with BUGS. Today it's literally
> Tried to play Repellent twice and got this. One or two insects were landing there every time, mysterio's heroup was useless. I didn't take Strange or Fantastic, cause my Myst needed this mission. First time I thought it was as usual, tried the second - nope, I couldn't go further, all the same place.
> ?????-1.jpg
> 
> Also played Gods and Loki somehow fell from the ground for 10 seconds.
> Fun


I played the daily mission (We run...) a few times and I could finish just once because some parts just won't load. I'll try again tomorrow.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> How the heck do you get the "PLAY NOW" sign off?


The banner graphics at the top of the welcome screen are merely superimposed by the big button. From Chrome I right click the banner, go to "Inspect Element" and Ctrl-C the highlighted URL of the graphic As a bonus, it tells me what cloud hosting service Gazillion uses. Trivia, the banner is 1920 pixels long, so that it would exactly fit a FHD display (1920×1080).

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Is she a bit stronger than the regular Spider-Girl?


Same from what I can tell.

----------


## CheesePie

Is scarlet spider any good at all?
(also how do I look at spoilers I feel stupid)

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Is scarlet spider any good at all?
> (also how do I look at spoilers I feel stupid)


He's a meh character, as for looking at spoilers it was asked a few pages ago on the other forum so check there.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Is scarlet spider any good at all?


He's the same as Ben Reilly. He has a good P2 and that's about it.



> (also how do I look at spoilers I feel stupid)


You have to do it on a computer. Holding the cursor down and dragging it across the empty box.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> You have to do it on a computer. Holding the cursor down and dragging it across the empty box.


On mobile its easy, just hit reply and you will see in in the quote box for your post, or you can copy and paste it into the search bar above.

----------


## millsfan

Ok here is yet again one of my question as a non-comic book reader.

The first image of yellowjacket in the new ant man movie was revealed.  

I thought the yellow jacket is ant man?

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> Ok here is yet again one of my question as a non-comic book reader.
> 
> The first image of yellowjacket in the new ant man movie was revealed.  
> 
> I thought the yellow jacket is ant man?


In the mainstrem comics universe (Earth-616), Hank Pym is known by both the names Ant-Man and Yellowjacket. However, in the cinematic universe (Earth-199999), Yellowjacket and Ant-Man are two seperate entities.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Ok here is yet again one of my question as a non-comic book reader.
> 
> The first image of yellowjacket in the new ant man movie was revealed.  
> 
> I thought the yellow jacket is ant man?


You gotta start reading comics, they're awesome!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I thought the yellow jacket is ant man?


Yellowjacket is the name of the character and the suit created by Pym after he accidently spilled chemicals on himself causing schizophrenia. AND just like his Ant-Man costume, his Yellowjacket costume has been stolen a few times. During _Secret Invasion_, one of many Skrull incursions, A Skrull priestess named Criti Noll took it after capturing Pym. Most notably however, is Janet van Dyne's archenemy (Rita DeMara). She stole the suit from the Avengers mansion, is a bad guy, becomes a good guy, joins the GotG3000 team, and travels back in time to 20th century where she is killed by a Immortus/Kang mind-controlled Iron Man. 

From what I've read the main plotline of the upcoming _Ant-Man_ movie is:

*spoilers:*
Pym hires Lang to steal back the Yellowjacket suit from the man who took his (Pym's) company because of a global threat.
*end of spoilers*

In the Ultimate universe (Earth-1610), Ultrons are butlers/servants for the Ultimates. One gains sentience and falls in love with Scarlet Witch, and is driven mad when she falls in love with her brother. This Ultron butler steals the Yellowjacket suit to mainly battle Pietro. So, a Ultron tie-in in the movie is also possible (although they retconned Ultron as something Stark created in Avengers 2).

Since _Marvel: Agents of Shield_ along with _Marvels Agent Carter_ has introduced the Kree empire, many believe that _Ant-Man_ will be the first to bring the Skrull empire to the MCU. It'll also be interesting with what they do with the Hope van Dyne character.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

The Time is Right! Part 3 is now on, with the Symbi-oh No! standard mission.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Emergency Maintenance:



Nice going, Paul...(it's fun getting blamed for everything!)

----------


## Smashing Colossus



----------


## millsfan

Ok considering how there has been NO new content in well over a month, I hope there is more to the anniversary than "Playing with the Devs".  I remember this last year, its really bad.  Its just a lag-fest and most of the time, the dev's werent talking; they didnt even play any missions.  I would prefer an anniversary with new content

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

If i am correct, the mission right now is crisis venom?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> If i am correct, the mission right now is crisis venom?


Risky to ask here...it is for the next half hour. I recommend simply googling "What time is it in California?" then all you have to do is do the corresponding mission.

I still can't believe how much people have trouble with time zones...

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I have trouble all the times.
I just know that PST to EST is a 3 hour different.
When they say:
First Mission: 8-11
Second Mission: 12 - 3

For the first mission, I would read it as 11-3, but then I take the hour off to make it 11-2. 
Its a weird trick for me, so I probably didn't explain it well.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I still can't believe how much people have trouble with time zones...


Ikr its not that hard. Central is 1 hour before Eastern, Mountain is 2 hours before Eastern and 1 hour before Central and Pacific is 3 hours before Eastern 2 hours before Central and 1 hour before Mountain. I hope this helped someone.

----------


## Ace

It appears that Scarlet Spider has lost his ability to web swing....


The hero on sale today is Iron Patriot. It would seem my guess was right when I said there weren't going to be any retired heroes in this sale.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> It appears that Scarlet Spider has lost his ability to web swing....


Yup, caught it too and sent a bug report.



> It would seem my guess was right when I said there weren't going to be any retired heroes in this sale.


I never had expectations that Gaz would have put up retired heroes, because Snacks would have given hints.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Looks like the April 15th anniversary prize is to play with the devs...I sure hope Gaz has something else up their sleeves.

Link for my friends without imgur capabilities.

----------


## millsfan

> Looks like the April 15th anniversary prize is to play with the devs...I sure hope Gaz has something else up their sleeves.
> 
> Link for my friends without imgur capabilities.


You would think "There hasn't been a good update in 4-5 weeks so they must be working on something amazing."  but then again, I'm starting to not hype myself up because I don't want to be disappointed.  

If they used these continuous weeks of producing nothing, you would think they would have something to hype up in that newsletter. I would THINK there is something cool to come, but I won't get excited because its not good to get your hopes up incase if the "Playing with the devs" is the only thing for the anniversary.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

I just bought an Ultronic Box and look who I got! (I'm still not an agent)
This should be added to Avenger Hulk's and Ultronic Box pages on the wiki.

----------


## Raven

> You would think "There hasn't been a good update in 4-5 weeks so they must be working on something amazing."  but then again, I'm starting to not hype myself up because I don't want to be disappointed.  
> 
> If they used these continuous weeks of producing nothing, you would think they would have something to hype up in that newsletter. I would THINK there is something cool to come, but I won't get excited because its not good to get your hopes up incase if the "Playing with the devs" is the only thing for the anniversary.


Well I guess these "time is right" weekends are building up to Spider-man Noir for a lot of people, which is pretty big deal as he's unavailable any other way. It's a shame that it's a complete non-event for anyone who won him under the old system though.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I would just hope that the Devs would show non released things yet and such.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I would just hope that the Devs would show non released things yet and such.


Hopefully.

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

> Well I guess these "time is right" weekends are building up to Spider-man Noir for a lot of people, which is pretty big deal as he's unavailable any other way. It's a shame that it's a complete non-event for anyone who won him under the old system though.


I think they should have had an alternative prize for those who already have him.

----------


## roneers

would have loved an alternative prize! Even if it was just a box or something.
(was very lucky, won him on one of the last watcher events, best fractal-deliver decision ever made. (about 6000 fractals)0

----------


## Shadow

I looked here, saw people talking about Scarlet Spider and got excited thinking Kaine was here. Popped up the game and facepalmed realizing they were talking about Ben Scarlet

He's not in the code by any chance is he....?

----------


## millsfan

> Well I guess these "time is right" weekends are building up to Spider-man Noir for a lot of people, which is pretty big deal as he's unavailable any other way. It's a shame that it's a complete non-event for anyone who won him under the old system though.


Well, since I won Noir from the fractal contest, it isn't really exciting for me.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Hey, I checked, and we totally missed the Newsletter with FA Spider-Man in it, good thing MrGamesRus posted it on FB.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Well I guess these "time is right" weekends are building up to Spider-man Noir for a lot of people, which is pretty big deal as he's unavailable any other way. It's a shame that it's a complete non-event for anyone who won him under the old system though.





> I think they should have had an alternative prize for those who already have him.





> would have loved an alternative prize! Even if it was just a box or something.
> (was very lucky, won him on one of the last watcher events, best fractal-deliver decision ever made. (about 6000 fractals)0


Without question Gaz should have awarded anyone who already has Noir *6000 fractals* for completing the event. I'd even be happy with an exclusive title...how fun would a "I Did the Noir Event and Won a Title" title be?




> He's (<sic> Kaine) not in the code by any chance is he....?


Kaine is not in the code at all.




> I would just hope that the Devs would show non released things yet and such.


I'm _REALLY_ hoping to see Prof. X.

----------


## DasFeuer

I should have another nickname here, like TheBug. Cause i'm again with some strange moves and signs in game.
Just in the middle of mission I began to rise in the air, in north-east direction, for half a minute, and then began to fall, and falling in a straight line.
?????-1.jpg
?????-3.jpg


*gosh, i forgot how to make images bigger, when they are small -_-

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> I should have another nickname here, like TheBug. Cause i'm again with some strange moves and signs in game.
> Just in the middle of mission I began to rise in the air, in north-east direction, for half a minute, and then began to fall, and falling in a straight line.
> ?????-1.jpg
> ?????-3.jpg


That happens to me a lot in _The Curse of Malekith_ and sometimes in _Bombs Away_.
Speaking of bugs, have you seen this one before?




> *gosh, i forgot how to make images bigger, when they are small -_-


Just upload an image to imgur.com and paste the BBCode here.

----------


## DasFeuer

> Speaking of bugs, have you seen this one before?


Lots of times. I have shown already this picture
------5.jpg

Two heroes of the same person, one of them have 0 lvl and doesn't move at all. Sometimes I see how one hero stands in Ville and isn't even scaring, nor farting nor sleeping, just stands long long long. Dissappears only when I reenter the location.
[IMG]http://s015.r**********/i331/1504/3a/c13983b76a3e.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Two heroes of the same person, one of them have 0 lvl and doesn't move at all. Sometimes I see how one hero stands in Ville and isn't even scaring, nor farting nor sleeping, just stands long long long. Dissappears only when I reenter the location.


Cool. I never experienced that.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

If you use Google Chrome to play SHSO I suggest you switch over to Firefox or another browser. Chrome is stopping support for Unity Web Player.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> If you use Google Chrome to play SHSO I suggest you switch over to Firefox or another browser. Chrome is stopping support for Unity Web Player.


Maybe it's just you I'm using chrome still works for me.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Maybe it's just you I'm using chrome still works for me.


it's fine right now but in the coming days it will not be supported.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Anyone else have access to the forums but not anything else on CBR? I can't get to the news, reviews, etc.

----------


## Smashing Colossus

11064648_822060024496151_376155572024442835_n.jpg
Early reveal. Anniversary Update?

----------


## Smashing Colossus

> Anyone else have access to the forums but not anything else on CBR? I can't get to the news, reviews, etc.


No I can't.

----------


## Raven

> Anyone else have access to the forums but not anything else on CBR? I can't get to the news, reviews, etc.


Yes it's the same for me

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Early reveal. Anniversary Update?


So excited!

----------


## Shadow

Ronan looks amazing.... Hope he's not a box

----------


## millsfan

That was VERY cool for them to post that on facebook.  This confirms they HAVE been working on really cool characters the past 4-5 weeks.  Thats really awesome.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Hopefully one of the devs will play as him in the zones and missions.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Hopefully one of the devs will play as him in the zones and missions.


Since they showed him, I would assume they would at least show him at the dev parties because a lot of people will be asking about him.

----------


## PhantCowboy

I think he'll be boxed but, I would rather him be boxed than to be Agent Only.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

I think Ronan is a fantastic character to release, but I'm not sure how many kids will even know who he is.  Is it likely he'll be part of a theme, or just a stand alone release?  A Kree-Skrull theme would be rather marvellous.

----------


## Xapto

> I think Ronan is a fantastic character to release, but I'm not sure how many kids will even know who he is.  Is it likely he'll be part of a theme, or just a stand alone release?  A Kree-Skrull theme would be rather marvellous.


Ronan was the main villain in the "Guardian's of the Galaxy" movie so some kids will probably recognize him from there.

Btw. Page 666 :O

----------


## Charles LePage

> Ronan was the main villain in the "Guardian's of the Galaxy" movie so some kids will probably recognize him from there.


Indeed, plus, do we know what the actual demographics of SHSO are?  What percentage of players are kids?

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

666 :|3

IRKaAj3.jpg

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

sorry for another post but...

I just bought my 500th thanos box. Im not trying to get Thanos but Spider-Woman. Also I have bought 243 rocket boxes trying to get Punisher.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

500 boxes? That is like .... ALOT OF FRACTALS and dedication. I did the same for Pure Elektra but I was lucky to get her sooner than later.

----------


## MkStark

> Ronan was the main villain in the "Guardian's of the Galaxy" movie so some kids will probably recognize him from there.


Indeed. I wonder, will he talk to other Guardians or not just as the Avengers or Iron Men do, for example. And it'd be cool if they make some canonic-related connections, e.g. Ronan and Super Scrull, Ronan and Thanos, etc.

----------


## Ace

All the heroes/villains that were in the one day sale are all on sale today.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Indeed. I wonder, will he talk to other Guardians or not just as the Avengers or Iron Men do, for example. And it'd be cool if they make some canonic-related connections, e.g. Ronan and Super Scrull, Ronan and Thanos, etc.


What I'd want is the rest of the Annihilator Team:



When Ronan was first spotted in the files the Shi'ar Gladiator was, too...Which means only Quasar (Wendell Vaughn) was missing- if you don't count the team's two assemblers, Cosmo and Adam Warlock, or the newest recruit Ikon.

----------


## Iron Maiden

This is probably a dumb question but in order to get Spider-Man Noir did you have to do one of the posted missions on Friday, Saturday and Sunday of every XP weekend?   I think I missed one of the  Fridays  :Stick Out Tongue:  and he was still locked for me.   Not a big deal because quite honestly I am bored with all the Spider-Man variants and really don't buy any more of them.  What are they up to, about a dozen of them?

I have to agree with the posts last week that a certain level of disinterest has kicked in since this will be my 4th anniversary also and haven't brought my squad level up to 3200 yet.  I don't want to spend time chasing down 1000 golden fractals, poking Impy 500 times etc. to boost my achievement level.  
I find those activities boring and time consuming.

----------


## Maven

> This is probably a dumb question but in order to get Spider-Man Noir did you have to do one of the posted missions on Friday, Saturday and Sunday of every XP weekend?   I think I missed one of the  Fridays  and he was still locked for me.   Not a big deal because quite honestly I am bored with all the Spider-Man variants and really don't buy any more of them.  What are they up to, about a dozen of them?


Nope...you just have to do only one of the missions for its appropriate time slot once before the weekend ends. And Noir is still locked because this is a four part event with the final part being this weekend.   




> I have to agree with the posts last week that a certain level of disinterest has kicked in since this will be my 4th anniversary also and haven't brought my squad level up to 3200 yet.  I don't want to spend time chasing down 1000 golden fractals, poking Impy 500 times etc. to boost my achievement level.  
> I find those activities boring and time consuming.


Well...the 500/1000/etc. timed tasks are what separate the role-playing gamers from everyone else. I love my RPG games and the 'patience pays off' farming that comes with most of them. That element of the recharge took an already great game (which was already outstanding in its combining RPG, fighting, and strategy (both in figuring out how to make the more weak movesets successful and the card game) and made it that much more, well, marvelous. As a matter of fact, I've done all of this, including the 1,000 gold fractals and 500 Impy pokes (just working on the final tier of both those and the chase-offs, which will take awhile, but I don't mind because Impy each and every time is that much more fractals and XP added onto all that you gather in the zones plus your heroes' Daily Collects) on my second account in just under six months (started on October 31st last year as a birthday gift to myself).

----------


## Iron Maiden

Hi Maven,

Thanks for the update and info.  For some reason, I thought the event was over since it doesn't appear on my news page when I scrolled through it.

I guess I just decided to scale down my participation for the time being and just do missions or card games when I feel like it.   I also dread leveling up heroes that aren't very interesting to me.  I know I have just under a hundred *I think* at level 20 but it's going to be slow going.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

No time for the Dev thing yet?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> No time for the Dev thing yet?


That's what I was thinking, there hasn't been any information. Maybe Eric actually got in trouble for posing the picture if Ronan. :Frown:

----------


## Maven

> I guess I just decided to scale down my participation for the time being and just do missions or card games when I feel like it.   I also dread leveling up heroes that aren't very interesting to me.  I know I have just under a hundred *I think* at level 20 but it's going to be slow going.


Oh believe me, as 'Yes, I can do that!' as I've been, am, and will hopefully remain about the game, there are certainly characters that make me groan at least a little when I get to them...particularly, and it's no secret at this stage, the numerous Iron Men and Spideys (again, with the exception of the symbiotes and Arachne and Spider-Woman...I hope when Spider-Gwen and/or Silk are included, they play considerably as much fun as Jessica Drew and/or Julia Carpenter and not like Mayday (who is basically Spider-Man Lite with her overall moveset)). While I like Scarlet Witch as a character (and always have), she will remain tedious to play without a much needed buff and Wanda's second Power Attack/Hex Shield being far and away her most worthy move. Captain Marvel, who I went ahead and got along with Ant-Man to finish out my cheaper characters last night, is another one I cannot say I'm looking forward to with his beyond lag-happy moveset. But the nice perk about the way I handle leveling up my roster (already 150+ strong) is I only play each hero once every several days (with the exception of when I'm invited to a team mission, and if I'm not in a showoff mood (  :Wink:  ), I try to choose who will hopefully get the job done best and/or make for a team theme and get the automatic armor and/or damage boost) via going through the roster in alphabetical order and one or two or three rows at a time, so it helps moderate having to play with the admittingly more humdrum characters.

BTW, even though I'm definitely one of the 'ENOUGH with the Spideys!!' peeps, I am looking forward to acquiring Noir again (got him for 8,000 fractals during the World Event on my old account)...far and away my favorite Spidey of the lot, and helped by my having always been a sucker for gangster/private eye/etc. stuff.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Ronan was the main villain in the "Guardian's of the Galaxy" movie so some kids will probably recognize him from there.


Well, there you go, I clearly don't get out to the cinema enough!  Ronan was only the main villain in one of the most successful films of last year!  So not only will the kids know who he is, they'll be able to quote him!

I haven't seen hardly any of the Marvel films, I'm the wrong age (53) and have the wrong family profile (a young child that needs a child-sitter every time I want to go out of an evening and a partner who isn't in the least interested in seeing Marvel superhero films with me - the only superhero film she likes is The Incredibles!).  Because my boy Helmer is only 8, I'm waiting until he's a bit older and then I'm going to buy all the Marvel films on DVD and settle down with him for a week in front of the TV....  Bliss!

Only thing I'm wondering is why, then, Ronan wasn't released as part of the Guardians theme?

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

*Did anybody get a time for the dev play with?*

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> *Did anybody get a time for the dev play with?*


I honestly think it's not going to happen anymore.

----------


## Iron Maiden

> Oh believe me, as 'Yes, I can do that!' as I've been, am, and will hopefully remain about the game, there are certainly characters that make me groan at least a little when I get to them...particularly, and it's no secret at this stage, the numerous Iron Men and Spideys (again, with the exception of the symbiotes and Arachne and Spider-Woman...I hope when Spider-Gwen and/or Silk are included, they play considerably as much fun as Jessica Drew and/or Julia Carpenter and not like Mayday (who is basically Spider-Man Lite with her overall moveset)). While I like Scarlet Witch as a character (and always have), she will remain tedious to play without a much needed buff and Wanda's second Power Attack/Hex Shield being far and away her most worthy move. Captain Marvel, who I went ahead and got along with Ant-Man to finish out my cheaper characters last night, is another one I cannot say I'm looking forward to with his beyond lag-happy moveset. But the nice perk about the way I handle leveling up my roster (already 150+ strong) is I only play each hero once every several days (with the exception of when I'm invited to a team mission, and if I'm not in a showoff mood (  ), I try to choose who will hopefully get the job done best and/or make for a team theme and get the automatic armor and/or damage boost) via going through the roster in alphabetical order and one or two or three rows at a time, so it helps moderate having to play with the admittingly more humdrum characters.
> 
> BTW, even though I'm definitely one of the 'ENOUGH with the Spideys!!' peeps, I am looking forward to acquiring Noir again (got him for 8,000 fractals during the World Event on my old account)...far and away my favorite Spidey of the lot, and helped by my having always been a sucker for gangster/private eye/etc. stuff.


Yeah, he would be the only Spidey I'd want to get because I feel I have enough of them already.  I try and give a few neglected heroes logged in just to keep leveling them up every so often.

I have to agree with you about Scarlet Witch and toss in her ex-husband the Vision too.  Unless they've tweaked them lately I would never want to take them into one of the more difficult missions.   The Wolverines don't interest me either but it seems like classic Wolverine at the lower levels (I haven't reached badge level yet) has more useful powerups than SW and the Vision have at level 17.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Hi Maven,
> 
> Thanks for the update and info.  For some reason, I thought the event was over since it doesn't appear on my news page when I scrolled through it.
> 
> I guess I just decided to scale down my participation for the time being and just do missions or card games when I feel like it.   I also dread leveling up heroes that aren't very interesting to me.  I know I have just under a hundred *I think* at level 20 but it's going to be slow going.


Just get another hero to play as that you like. For the hero you don't like, you max him with the daily collect. Thats what I do with my big list to do. It actually speeds time and maxes heroes without doing much work.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I honestly think it's not going to happen anymore.


If they're gonna announcement it minutes before it happens… it's gonna be working hours my time zone soon.  :Frown: 

Edit:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> While I like Scarlet Witch as a character (and always have), she will remain tedious to play without a much needed buff and Wanda's second Power Attack/Hex Shield being far and away her most worthy move.


Are you saying that Wanda's P2 needs a buff? Or are you saying it's her best PU? Because I think her P3 is by far her best move...and most delicious!



> Captain Marvel, who I went ahead and got along with Ant-Man to finish out my cheaper characters last night, is another one I cannot say I'm looking forward to with his beyond lag-happy moveset.


Captain Marvel is my least favorite character in the game...




> I haven't seen hardly any of the Marvel films, I'm the wrong age (53) and have the wrong family profile (a young child that needs a child-sitter every time I want to go out of an evening and a partner who isn't in the least interested in seeing Marvel superhero films with me - the only superhero film she likes is The Incredibles!).  Because my boy Helmer is only 8, I'm waiting until he's a bit older and then I'm going to buy all the Marvel films on DVD and settle down with him for a week in front of the TV....  Bliss!


I steal my nephews to watch superhero films. My SO is also not a fan...




> Only thing I'm wondering is why, then, Ronan wasn't released as part of the Guardians theme?


Because it was poorly planned or they ran out of time...Gaz didn't even have Drax in that theme. What that theme DID have was loading screens and a nice presale. Heck, they're still using one of the loading screens from this theme.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

dev play with aint happening

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> dev play with aint happening


It's now past 5PM in California. *If* they're still going to do it, late night their time, I'll have to sneak in play at work.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> dev play with aint happening


Eric failed with his "More details tomorrow" (tomorrow was yesterday) line, too.


Edit: 10K post! Sorry it was a bummer of a post!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> dev play with aint happening


That's what I thought. Wonder what happened.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> That's what I thought. Wonder what happened.


Snacks & Co dehydrated from the California drought?

(My sister's family in SoCal is affected too.)

----------


## Raven

> Well, there you go, I clearly don't get out to the cinema enough!  Ronan was only the main villain in one of the most successful films of last year!  So not only will the kids know who he is, they'll be able to quote him!
> 
> I haven't seen hardly any of the Marvel films, I'm the wrong age (53) and have the wrong family profile (a young child that needs a child-sitter every time I want to go out of an evening and a partner who isn't in the least interested in seeing Marvel superhero films with me - the only superhero film she likes is The Incredibles!).  Because my boy Helmer is only 8, I'm waiting until he's a bit older and then I'm going to buy all the Marvel films on DVD and settle down with him for a week in front of the TV....  Bliss!
> 
> Only thing I'm wondering is why, then, Ronan wasn't released as part of the Guardians theme?


8 years old is pretty much perfect to watch and enjoy the marvel movies, my oldest was 7 when Iron Man came out and we've seen all of them at the cinema since then (and re-played a few to death on DVD). I'm sure your son would love them, especially Guardians. Captain America might raise some awkward questions given the WWII backdrop though.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Snacks was punished as for releasing the picture of Ronan, despite not being told him.
As for his punishment, the dev play would not happen until further notice.
---
The only conclusion to what I can come up with XD.
(Although I do believe Snacks was joking when he said he was not allowed to post the picture)

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> 8 years old is pretty much perfect to watch and enjoy the marvel movies, my oldest was 7 when Iron Man came out and we've seen all of them at the cinema since then (and re-played a few to death on DVD). I'm sure your son would love them, especially Guardians. Captain America might raise some awkward questions given the WWII backdrop though.


I think your kid must have been a bit more emotionally advanced than my Helmer - he gets really scared when he sees live action stuff, I can't even get him to watch the Marvel trailers without getting worked up, let alone a whole movie!  Animation, yes, live action no!  Any hint of blood and he's under the pillow, and death troubles him.  A typical conversation when watching a trailer: 'Was that bad guy killed?' Helmer asks. 'Possibly only horrendously injured, son, might still be breathing', I say.  A pause.  More explosions on screen. 'I think he's dead now.' 'It does look increasingly likely', I admit. A pause. 'Can I play Minecraft now?'

But what do you think - which of the Marvel live action movies would you say has been the most kiddie-friendly?  When I've caught parts of the FF movies on the TV, they've seemed pretty tame relative to some of the others.  Would the FF movies be a good place to start?

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

this thread has been slow the last 3 days

----------


## CenturianSpy

I'm thinking about bringing back mooning Gaz.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> this thread has been slow the last 3 days


True, I guess everyone was expecting something for the dev play date.

----------


## Xapto

> But what do you think - which of the Marvel live action movies would you say has been the most kiddie-friendly?  When I've caught parts of the FF movies on the TV, they've seemed pretty tame relative to some of the others.  Would the FF movies be a good place to start?


The first FF might be a good movie for him and from what I remember it doesn't really have alot of action scenes and I think the only baddie they fight the whole movie is Dr. Doom most of the movie is them dealing with the "celebrity life"

----------


## shoohman

i completed all the 4 weekend and got bonus from every mission that I played but I didn't get spider noir
when will I get him?Is it automatic?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

The last weekend event hasn't even started yet (still have about 20 minutes to go, not yet 8AM Pacific), and if it's like the Heroic Box weekend event, it will be awarded on Monday.

Edit: This thread already surpassed 10,000 posts!

----------


## shoohman

yes it was
I played 7 hours ago ock it to me and got 225exp bonus
the event started at 12am(midnight pacific time zone)

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I would just follow the time zones as Gazillion itself posted, just to be safe. Strike of the Spider-Foes is now the event mission as of 13 minutes ago, which was 8AM Pacific as posted in the banner.

----------


## raw68

I just got Power Up Potions opening up Juggernaut Box.  I thought they retired that potion?

----------


## Maven

> I just got Power Up Potions opening up Juggernaut Box.  I thought they retired that potion?


I don't think the Hero-Up/automatic level-up (presuming this is what you mean) potions were ever retired...just relegated to being box prizes. But that said, they are certainly not the most readily handed out of the potion rewards (and really, never have been from day one of the Mystery Boxes).

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

Man, where is the update? Gaz already trolled us with the Play With The Devs Event, now I'm worried that we will not even have an update in the anniversary week...

Anyone got the 4 years medallion already?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Man, where is the update? Gaz already trolled us with the Play With The Devs Event, now I'm worried that we will not even have an update in the anniversary week...
> 
> Anyone got the 4 years medallion already?


I don't think there's gonna be an update for two more weeks.  :Frown:

----------


## raw68

> I don't think the Hero-Up/automatic level-up (presuming this is what you mean) potions were ever retired...just relegated to being box prizes. But that said, they are certainly not the most readily handed out of the potion rewards (and really, never have been from day one of the Mystery Boxes).


Yes, that is what I meant to say.

----------


## Carmaicol

> Man, where is the update? Gaz already trolled us with the Play With The Devs Event, now I'm worried that we will not even have an update in the anniversary week...
> 
> Anyone got the 4 years medallion already?


Mine is april 26th, Raven should have hers by now.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Man, where is the update? Gaz already trolled us with the Play With The Devs Event, now I'm worried that we will not even have an update in the anniversary week...


I think the new Titles were the update...

----------


## SpiderNoir

I can't log in at all. I've installed Unity dozens of times but the loading screen is just install Unity. I don't want to miss the Noir event. Anything to do? 


Also isn't there supposed to be a hero today?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I can't log in at all. I've installed Unity dozens of times but the loading screen is just install Unity. I don't want to miss the Noir event. Anything to do?


Are you downloading Unity from the Heroup.com or from Unity's homepage?





> Also isn't there supposed to be a hero today?


Nothing was promised...and Updates (new content) are usually Thursdays with an occasional Wednesday.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> I can't log in at all. I've installed Unity dozens of times but the loading screen is just install Unity. I don't want to miss the Noir event. Anything to do?


Try a different browser. I have the same problem when using Chrome, but everything works on Firefox. Maybe it has something to do with this:



> If you use Google Chrome to play SHSO I suggest you switch over to Firefox or another browser. Chrome is stopping support for Unity Web Player.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Try a different browser. I have the same problem when using Chrome, but everything works on Firefox. Maybe it has something to do with this:


yes. Chrome has stopped support for most of the browsers.

----------


## Raven

> Mine is april 26th, Raven should have hers by now.


Yes I got mine

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I have the same problem when using Chrome, but everything works on Firefox.


Ah Firefox. It has features IE and Chrome lack that makes it easier for folks like me who like to snoop around a webpage's source code. Now I have an jron-clad reason to install it on my laptop.  :Big Grin:

----------


## CenturianSpy

Anyone get the Daily Bugle Weekend edition email? If so, will you please give us a link? Thanks in advance.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Yes I got mine


Congratulations!




> I think the new Titles were the update...


Yeah, I already knew it, but I was hoping till the last second for something awesome to happen, but that is it, useless titles for the anniversary, perfect!

----------


## roneers

Maybe we should use this time in a different way then being dissappointed.
Why not try team-up with some of the older, often overlooked heroes? (Iceman, spiderwoman, wasp, ant-man come to mind)

(I do feel though that eric could have said something about all this, he is the community manager after all

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Hey roneers, I'm up for some team-play. I just came off the Ock It To Me mission to win Noir for my alt. I can add you as a friend (Fire Prince Duck).

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

waits for monday or tuesday. :|

----------


## roneers

> Hey roneers, I'm up for some team-play. I just came off the Ock It To Me mission to win Noir for my alt. I can add you as a friend (Fire Prince Duck).


Sorry, didn't see the post...
Well, I'll add you some other time.

Still, I never see anyone play those characters... and those are just a few.
Such a shame

----------


## DasFeuer

It happens again and again
?????-1.jpg

----------


## MkStark

I love that bug. Really. It's like clone attack but more epic.

----------


## Raven

Possibly my favorite squad name ever... 



Spy should start a new weekly segment - Squad name or obscure 80's band?

----------


## Ace

> Possibly my favorite squad name ever... 
> 
> 
> 
> Spy should start a new weekly segment - Squad name or obscure 80's band?


THAT is a cool name lol.

----------


## PhantCowboy

I remember someone who's name was Mr Lady.

----------


## Temps

So when are we getting Noir?

----------


## PhantCowboy

I would think tomorrow or Tuesday.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I remember someone who's name was Mr Lady.


I saw a The Duke Prince.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

I have an alternate account with the name "Flower Cowboy", I love it!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Arnier

If you using Chrome, just go there chrome://flags/#enable-npapi  and click to enable it and restart your browser and it shoud work again. It works for me

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Radical Tree Scientist

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

I saw someone named Buffalo Brain.

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

> Sorry, didn't see the post...
> Well, I'll add you some other time.
> 
> Still, I never see anyone play those characters... and those are just a few.
> Such a shame


I actually play with Spider-Woman and Wasp quite often, they are some of my favorites, Firestar as well. Although as much as a I love Ice Man, I don't play with him because I don't like this version of him, I wish they had original Ice Man.

----------


## Raven

> If you using Chrome, just go there chrome://flags/#enable-npapi  and click to enable it and restart your browser and it shoud work again. It works for me


Great tip, worked for me too! Thanks so much.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I saw someone named Buffalo Brain.


Buffalo Brain is online a lot. Next time they update the Hall of Fame he will be in the top 10 in one of them, I'm surprised he wasn't there to begin with.

----------


## Iron Enforcer

My finger is getting itchy to cancel my subscription.

The lack of updates has been a brick wall for the game's momentum. And the number one reason I'm not logging in regularly is because there's no end-game content other than grinding achievements. A lack of end-game content will be what ultimately puts this game in the ground like so many other games before it... so I hope they're actually working on some. Otherwise, my wallet's just going to wait.

----------


## roneers

> My finger is getting itchy to cancel my subscription.
> 
> The lack of updates has been a brick wall for the game's momentum. And the number one reason I'm not logging in regularly is because there's no end-game content other than grinding achievements. A lack of end-game content will be what ultimately puts this game in the ground like so many other games before it... so I hope they're actually working on some. Otherwise, my wallet's just going to wait.


I agree mostly with what you're saying. They should post something on facebook or in here.
But there is still a reason to log in though, having fun with online friends and/or random strangers.

----------


## Smashing Colossus

> I agree mostly with what you're saying. They should post something on facebook or in here.
> But there is still a reason to log in though, having fun with online friends and/or random strangers.


I agree with you both. Not canceling at this time but if they keep this up for a while I'm not going to put as much time in the SHSO community.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I agree mostly with what you're saying. They should post something on facebook or in here.
> But there is still a reason to log in though, having fun with online friends and/or random strangers.


Yeah, with bothers me more is this lack of communication, they trolled us with the play with devs thing and didn't even posted anything explaining or apologising for it, they didn't posted anything for this last part of the Noir event as well, I can't see a lot people missing the event for that, Squad Time and Feedback Friday only God knows when it will come back, It's sad, so far worst anniversary ever.

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

I agree with you guys, their lack of communication is astounding to say the least. Not even so much as a quick "hang in there" post. Well, I guess a pic Ronan if you want to count that as communication. They should listen to this community more you guys have better ideas than they do. Sometimes I feel like the devs are just trolling us for fun or they just really don't care. Of all the mmo's I play this game is by far the worst when it comes to updates, communication, and handling things. For the first time in over a year I've cancelled my sub and unless they come out with something that knock my socks off, it's staying cancelled.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

It wasn't always like this. Mysteria of Gaz was a regular here.

----------


## PhantCowboy

They haven't even announced winners for Trivia Thursday and its Monday.

Edit:Anyone completed this yet? Its taking me forever.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

So, they owe us: 1) the winners of the latest Trivia Thursday; and 2) when squaddies who completed the four weekend events will get Spider-Man Noir.

I hope it's nothing serious or bad happening at Gaz…

----------


## PhantCowboy

Maybe Eric really did get in trouble for posting Ronan.

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

> So, they owe us: 1) the winners of the latest Trivia Thursday; and 2) when squaddies who completed the four weekend events will get Spider-Man Noir.
> 
> I hope it's nothing serious or bad happening at Gaz


Let's hope not.

----------


## shoohman

I didn't get my spider man noir yet and the event already end
when will we get him?everyone who completed the all 4 weekends get him right?not random?
maybe they lie to us like the play with the devs right?I hope not becuase I really excpected to play with the devs and nothing!they even didn't write anything about that
I hope to see somthing big this week because avengers age of ultron will be in my country this week!I'm sure that some of you showed the movie right?

----------


## Carmaicol

> They haven't even announced winners for Trivia Thursday and its Monday.
> 
> Edit:Anyone completed this yet? Its taking me forever.


I did, the only one left from those is for 5000 mayhem missions.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I did, the only one left from those is for 5000 mayhem missions.


Nice. When did you complete it?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Nice. When did you complete it?


I'm guessing the "it" was an imgur image?   I can't see those at work- what is "it" in this case?

----------


## CenturianSpy

They see me trollin'...they hatin'...

<chuckles>

(for those without imgur access I'm using my Noir with the Menu Chat bubble "I have a new hero!")

----------


## Carmaicol

Impossible Master, the one for 5000 Imp scared off. Mmm, a month ago, Phant.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Well, another event that SHSO could (and _should_) have participated in:



(for those without imgur access it's a poster of the new Ultron and five other browser/app based Marvel games all participating in the AoU hype).

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

> They see me trollin'...they hatin'...
> 
> <chuckles>
> 
> (for those without imgur access I'm using my Noir with the Menu Chat bubble "I have a new hero!")


LOL! That's hillarious.Stirring the hornets nest. Haha

----------


## Lousy

SHSO is dying. It was inevitable, Gazillion is too focused on Marvel Heroes.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> SHSO is dying. It was inevitable, Gazillion is too focused on Marvel Heroes.


We've seen several lulls like this before...

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> We've seen several lulls like this before...


Yeah, like summer 2012 except it was longer,

----------


## SpiderNoir

So did anyone get Noir yet?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> So did anyone get Noir yet?


I don't think so. Just realised that I've nearly been on here for a year. :0

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> So did anyone get Noir yet?


Not yet for my alt. Hopefully during the 5PM PST zone collectibles reset, or midnight PDT store/log-in reward reset.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So did anyone get Noir yet?





> I don't think so.





> Not yet for my alt. Hopefully during the 5PM PST zone collectibles reset, or midnight PDT store/log-in reward reset.


During, or I should say 'after', the very similar "Heroic Box" 3-weekend Event...Gaz had to manually add that box to all the winners. This took them several days. I'd be shocked to see anything before Thursday. WHICH leads me to my next fear...will Gaz use the Noir awarding to forgo an update this week?




> Just realised that I've nearly been on here for a year. :0


It's addictive, right?

----------


## millsfan

I don't like marvel heroes. I like the cartoony world we have. Why are they not saying anything though? If they're over working then they could do less updates, but they are scaring me. A lot of people like this game it means a lot to us. Please keep it here.

----------


## Raven

> I don't like marvel heroes. I like the cartoony world we have. Why are they not saying anything though? If they're over working then they could do less updates, but they are scaring me. A lot of people like this game it means a lot to us. Please keep it here.


I'd love to play Marvel Heroes but my aging PC can't handle it. SHSO is about the limit it will take without lagging to high hell.

----------


## PhantCowboy

They just took down the banner of the Noir event missions on the home page.

Edit: I'm sitting on 32K fractals was wondering if I should buy the 4 heroes in the shop I'm missing (Enchantress, NightHawk, Black Suit Spidey Girl, and First Appearance.)or keep saving for Ronan, I get about 10K to 20K fractals a week so I'm not really that worried if I spend them.

----------


## Raven

> They just took down the banner of the Noir event missions on the home page.
> 
> Edit: I'm sitting on 32K fractals was wondering if I should buy the 4 heroes in the shop I'm missing (Enchantress, NightHawk, Black Suit Spidey Girl, and First Appearance.)or keep saving for Ronan, I get about 10K to 20K fractals a week so I'm not really that worried if I spend them.


Enchantress is great, totally recommended, you aren't missing anything at all with the other 3 though, the 2 spideys are just re-paints.

----------


## Iron Maiden

Just checked and Spidey Noir is still locked for me.   And I will add my vote for Enchantress for that purchase.  Love her.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Thx Guys and/or Gals

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

I've played Marvel Heroes before nothing serious just playing around, it's pretty cool. I'm not really into those style of games, but I may try it again now that they made She-Hulk playable. She's even got her lawyer outfit, it would be cool if we could get that repaint in SHSO. If they have to add prizes manually that sounds like a major pita, lol.

----------


## Rebel Valiant Skull

> So did anyone get Noir yet?


My son and I are still waiting on ours. 

It's scary because they don't give you any way to track your progress over the past four weekends. At least no one else has theirs yet!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> My son and I are still waiting on ours. 
> 
> It's scary because they don't give you any way to track your progress over the past four weekends. At least no one else has theirs yet!


They probably won't award them till Tomorrow or Thursday, we don't really know though.
Also Welcome to CBR  :Smile:

----------


## Rebel Valiant Skull

> They probably won't award them till Tomorrow or Thursday, we don't really know though.
> Also Welcome to CBR


Thanks! I've been playing this game on and off with my kids since it launched. Even when they lose interest for the day, I find myself saying "just one more golden fractal." lol

----------


## shoohman

no!!!!I can't be patient anymore  :Frown:  WHY IT TAKES THEM TO MUCH TIME TOO GIVE US NOIR?
LAST TIME WITH THE HEROIC BOX YOU GOT THE BOX ON MONDAY OR TUESDAY?SO WHY ITS DIFFRENT THIS TIME?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Thanks! I've been playing this game on and off with my kids since it launched. Even when they lose interest for the day, I find myself saying "just one more golden fractal." lol


Welcome to CBR! Also if you're a Golden Fractal hunter, hopefully you're using Mini FFF or Giganto.




> no!!!!I can't be patient anymore  WHY IT TAKES THEM TO MUCH TIME TOO GIVE US NOIR?
> LAST TIME WITH THE HEROIC BOX YOU GOT THE BOX ON MONDAY OR TUESDAY?SO WHY ITS DIFFRENT THIS TIME?


It still going to be Tuesday in California for 16+ hours...

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> We've seen several lulls like this before...


What I find odd is how these things come and go.  So, a while back there was the fantastic arrival of Squad Time and more recently the rejuvination of Feedback Friday.  That suggested a new investment of effort in the game, and the appearances of the devs in these events really personalised the game.  Heck, we felt like we knew these people, and we got the impression that they were aware (and cared) about our views on the game.  Then these events tailed off, there was the Snacks 'holiday' disappearance (and brief reappearance), the initial build up to the 4th anniversary and then the lack of further build up to the 4th anniversary, a bit of Noir and a hint of Ronan and then.... Nothing.  I mean, it's all over the place, and it suggests a lack of planning and strategy for development.  And a lack of priority.  Just now, it feels like we are the runt of the litter that is Gaz's portfolio.

But hey, summer's coming (at least in my hemisphere), we can go and play outside!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> But hey, summer's coming (at least in my hemisphere), we can go and play outside!


Heh, it's been summer for weeks in my neck of the woods, peaking at 37 Celsius yesterday, with high humidity as well. Still doesn't stop me from playing.

----------


## Maven

> Enchantress is great, totally recommended.





> Just checked and Spidey Noir is still locked for me.   And I will add my vote for Enchantress for that purchase.  Love her.


Enchantress is the fastest I've ever gone from buying a character to also buying their 'favorite/recommended' medallion...after just two missions. Her third power attack is a three star beast, and I've gotten to where I actually like her summoning Ymir and Surtur, especially in the trickier survival missions.

As Spy said earlier, I suspect it will take a few days before we get Noir for it took a few days before we got our Heroic Boxes when the three week X-Men event ended.

----------


## Rebel Valiant Skull

> Welcome to CBR! Also if you're a Golden Fractal hunter, hopefully you're using Mini FFF or Giganto.


Oh really? How do those guys help?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Oh really? How do those guys help?


If you've crafted their gold badges (as I recall) you unlock their megacollect ability: one click on the megacollect icon at the top of the screen and all zone collectibles (tokens, crafting parts, and fractals) come flying to you like metal flies toward Magneto. Saves you the effort of manually hunting for them all over the zones. There is a 5-minute countdown before you can use megacollect again, and sometimes when your system is taxed after playing for some time not everything gets collected and you have to wait around the 3:32 mark (for me at least) when the counters are updated. Do not leave the current zone before that happens or you may not get all the missing items.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Oh really? How do those guys help?


They have MegaCollect, which draws all of the collectibles such as Tokens, fractals, crafting parts, and the Golden Fractal (If you are in the right zone) to your hero, it has a 5 minute cooldown effect though, and not everything collects right away you normally have to wait till 3:35 before all of the items come to your hero.

Edit:Ray described it much better than I did.

----------


## Rebel Valiant Skull

> If you've crafted their gold badges (as I recall) you unlock their megacollect ability: one click on the megacollect icon at the top of the screen and all zone collectibles (tokens, crafting parts, and fractals) come flying to you like metal flies toward Magneto. Saves you the effort of manually hunting for them all over the zones. There is a 5-minute countdown before you can use megacollect again, and sometimes when your system is taxed after playing for some time not everything gets collected and you have to wait around the 3:32 mark (for me at least) when the counters are updated. Do not leave the current zone before that happens or you may not get all the missing items.


Oh wow, thanks for the tip! 

I must admit, my squad is pretty small and I don't have a lot of crafting mats. I'm very casual with no membership.

----------


## Iron Maiden

To tell the truth,  once you have megacollected with either Fin Fang Foom  or Giganto, they really aren't that great at attracting Fractals once you megacollect.  At least that's been my problem with them.   If you use the mimic (the thing that looks like a walking barrel)   the Golden Fractals just seem to fly in to you more quickly, sometimes as soon as I enter a zone if one is nearby.  I'm still pretty lackadaisical about doing this task but I find if I megacollect first and don't get a golden fractal  it's not likely that the zone has the golden fractal. Then just to be sure I will wait until the megacollect times out, then switch to another zone and use a sidekick that specifically attracts fractals.   I think the little wooden mimic is the easiest one to craft badges and you don't have a time issue to worry about.   I'm only up to about 301 Golden ones but I am just not all that obsessed about doing the work.  :Wink:

----------


## PhantCowboy

My searching for golden fractals ended after I hit 1,000, now I don't care if I get them or not, but they will appear every 4-6 heroes for me in VillanVille.

----------


## Maven

I got 1,000 gold fractals about a month ago (and on the fifth month of my Charismatic Bug Prophet account) and have still kept collecting them for their random amounts AND to get 116+ fractals per each hero (Daily Collect plus battling Impy plus whatever you amass from Impy pokes, machines, chase-ables, said gold fractal, etc.). I don't mind the wait between the zones because I more often than not multitask (read message boards, work on various projects, etc.) while having my character wait and gather a few extra craftables (via the junkyard dog) or fractals (via the mummy).

----------


## Rebel Valiant Skull

Since I'm not too hardcore, I just enjoy the hunt. I switch through a few heroes and call it a day.   :Smile:

----------


## Maven

> Since I'm not too hardcore, I just enjoy the hunt. I switch through a few heroes and call it a day.


I actually am not too hardcore with my method...I file through about four to six or so heroes a day, sometimes a little less or a little more, and even take a break every several days (as a matter of fact, I'm taking that break today). Again/as I said a few pages back, the key to the longer term achievements like the gold fractals, Impy pokes, potion consuming (which I finally nabbed a week ago) is pure and simply patience. And if you keep on keepin' on, you'll eventually reach those achievements and their points, sometimes at a semi-quicker rate than you'd think.

The scary thing about my SHSO truckin' is that I've been doing it all under a 'better to take your time and savor than rush through it all' philosophy...that said, _Zen And The Art Of SHSO_ does have a nice a ring to it, does it not?

----------


## Rebel Valiant Skull

> I actually am not too hardcore with my method...I file through about four to six or so heroes a day, sometimes a little less or a little more, and even take a break every several days (as a matter of fact, I'm taking that break today). Again/as I said a few pages back, the key to the longer term achievements like the gold fractals, Impy pokes, potion consuming (which I finally nabbed a week ago) is pure and simply patience. And if you keep on keepin' on, you'll eventually reach those achievements and their points, sometimes at a semi-quicker rate than you'd think.
> 
> The scary thing about my SHSO truckin' is that I've been doing it all under a 'better to take your time and savor than rush through it all' philosophy...that said, _Zen And The Art Of SHSO_ does have a nice a ring to it, does it not?


Agree. I actually like just doing whatever and being surprised when the achievement pops.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Agree. I actually like just doing whatever and being surprised when the achievement pops.


Until recently I've kept an eye on the most obvious achievements - like chasing thieves, shaking star trees, using potions, that kind of stuff.  But I've now got those achievements to the easier levels like 500, and I can't be bothered keeping tabs on them until the next level of 1000, or they may be even higher.  There's no motivation gained from knowing you are at, say 525 and needing to get to 1000!  So, like you, I guess I'll just have a nice surprise when my achievement reward pops up.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Everybody's alive! Fair and Square!




> Don't worry Squaddies,
> The winner's of Trivia Tuesday and the Spider-Man Noir Time is Right Event will be posted soon!
> *cough* There are over 120 Spider-Man Noir winners! *cough*
> We had a couple of major bug fixes last week (thanks Paul...), and the team is now back working on characters and content!
> -Snacks

----------


## CenturianSpy

> ...it's (referring to Gaz's Community presence) all over the place, and it suggests a lack of planning and strategy for development.  And a lack of priority.


The lack of planning/strategy...what I call vision or direction or (my mainstay) *THEME*...is my biggest pet peeve for the game. Although, after several lulls we have received amazing content. MMOs need _EVENTS_ to drive return players (and paying customers)...so...content needs to be event driven/based. It is not enough to _just_ (I know it takes a lot of effort) to bring out a character every two weeks (we actually have gotten one playable hero/villain every 8.07 days since the game's inception). There has to be thought...planning/strategy/vision/direction/*THEME*...behind the release of a character. NOT ALL CHARACTERS REQUIRE A THEME...But, most of them should be grouped.

I've said it before...If Gaz releases just TWO new characters along with a R3 (Repaint, Retread or Rehash), two new loading screens, and a themed mission it feels like a "happening". It feels like there was planning.

*ALSO* Gaz has set up the perfect EVENT rewards system...but they fail to use it. They can give out medallions or titles at little cost to them. THEN they can use the Achievement system to track these medallions/titles to reward other content. Here's a very basic prototype:



Something this basic makes this event a TRUE event, it would track the player's progress, AND it uses existing programming. It also would reward those _very_ loyal players who already had Noir (since Gaz doesn't like my idea of rewarding 6K fractals to people like me who already 'won' the hero).

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> The lack of planning/strategy...what I call vision or direction or (my mainstay) *THEME*...is my biggest pet peeve for the game. Although, after several lulls we have received amazing content. MMOs need _EVENTS_ to drive return players (and paying customers)...so...content needs to be event driven/based. It is not enough to _just_ (I know it takes a lot of effort) to bring out a character every two weeks (we actually have gotten one playable hero/villain every 8.07 days since the game's inception). There has to be thought...planning/strategy/vision/direction/*THEME*...behind the release of a character. NOT ALL CHARACTERS REQUIRE A THEME...But, most of them should be grouped.
> 
> I've said it before...If Gaz releases just TWO new characters along with a R3 (Repaint, Retread or Rehash), two new loading screens, and a themed mission it feels like a "happening". It feels like there was planning.
> 
> *ALSO* Gaz has set up the perfect EVENT rewards system...but they fail to use it. They can give out medallions or titles at little cost to them. THEN they can use the Achievement system to track these medallions/titles to reward other content. Here's a very basic prototype:
> 
> 
> 
> Something this basic makes this event a TRUE event, it would track the player's progress, AND it uses existing programming. It also would reward those _very_ loyal players who already had Noir (since Gaz doesn't like my idea of rewarding 6K fractals to people like me who already 'won' the hero).


Wow, I thought that was a real achievement. You have many good ideas. Gazillion should think about hiring you.
By the way, I got my Noir!

----------


## Shadow

> SHSO is dying. It was inevitable, Gazillion is too focused on Marvel Heroes.


That's one of the reasons I don't want to 6-12 month subscribe. I have horrible luck so if I did, the game would basically come out and say it.

Not being a part of the big AoU party doesn't help.

----------


## Smashing Colossus

lull.PNG
Some news for you players.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

I am dying. I didn't get my noir! Again, I played all these missions and didn't get him.  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> You have many good ideas. Gazillion should think about hiring you.


They couldn't afford me. I'd consult for free just to see what they have in the hopper.




> By the way, I got my Noir!


Congrats! I'm seeing many on FB with their Noirs, too.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> By the way, I got my Noir!


I got mine too!  :Big Grin:

----------


## millsfan

> They couldn't afford me. I'd consult for free just to see what they have


Id love to intern and learn how to use unity and make the 3d animations. 
I'm happy hero up is back, I was worrying

----------


## CenturianSpy

Well if you didn't get it...you messed up.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> we actually have gotten one playable hero/villain every 8.07 days since the game's inception


It is Spy's capacity to deliver this kind of comment (as well as his many other endearing characteristics) that makes him invaluable to this forum!

And great to hear from Snacks again.  The comment about fixing bugs doesn't make up for what has been a bit of a flat anniversary to date, but where there is Snacks, there is hope.  And Paul is a good soul, too.

My condolences, though, to those that thought they had done everything necessary to get Noir and yet haven't received him.  Spy pointed out how easy it would be for Gaz to provide a tracking system for these mission-based rewards, and it's a real shame such a system hasn't been implemented so that there is transparency about whether a squaddie has earned Noir or not.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> My condolences, though, to those that thought they had done everything necessary to get Noir and yet haven't received him.  Spy pointed out how easy it would be for Gaz to provide a tracking system for these mission-based rewards, and it's a real shame such a system hasn't been implemented so that there is transparency about whether a squaddie has earned Noir or not.


Without question Gaz should use their own Achievement systems for these events. But...


I'll never understand the problem with timezones. I had to delete _dozens_ of posts with wrong times that people posted on the SHSO Players FB page. *AND* I wrote "Google 'What is California's current time?' and then play the corresponding mission." so many times in PMs my fingers cramped (gross hyperbole).

EDIT: I took screenshots/video each weekend proving I did the right mission at the right time...and I already had Noir. I did it just in case Gaz decided to do the _right_ thing an award us previous Noir-owners something else. I really wanted a "I Did the Noir Event for This Title" title.

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

> I am dying. I didn't get my noir! Again, I played all these missions and didn't get him.


Don't feel bad your not alone I didn't get him either.  Must have missed something. I really hope in the future they include a basic tracking system like Spy posted above. Good stuff there. I wish he was in charge of this game.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

I got mine just checked I don't know why some people didn't get Noir even though they did the missions.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I just checked. I got Noir  :Smile:

----------


## Charles LePage

My son's team has Noir now.

----------


## SpiderNoir

I didn't get Noir...well this sucks. I did every event. Time wasted. I even searched up the times. No idea why I wasn't awarded with Noir. Moment of silence for the people who did everything but didn't get Noir.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I didn't get Noir...well this sucks. I did every event. Time wasted. I even searched up the times. No idea why I wasn't awarded with Noir.


Did you get an extra-high bonus score when you played the missions each weekend?

----------


## SpiderNoir

Yes...It was double xp right?

----------


## PhantCowboy

I didn't get Noir.... I made sure I would by, playing all 3 missions for that week in their correct times twice and every day of the weekend.
Man Im Mad.

----------


## Rebel Valiant Skull

> I didn't get Noir.... I made sure I would by, playing all 3 missions for that week in their correct times twice and every day of the weekend.
> Man Im Mad.


So sorry to all that didn't get Noir. Both me and my son got him on our squads. Since there was nothing to track it, I definitely felt like there was a possibility it might not happen.

----------


## Arnier

Got Noir too  :Smile:

----------


## shoohman

I got Noir too
but you can't trust any company they always miss something and today the prove it ( Irritating Hurricane Ferret,Emperor Wobbly Guardian)
we will alyways find mistakes that big company do(for example miss some players that complete the event and if they will not give then Noir...its really sucks)
but I'm proud of them that they let anyone(at least 90% of the players) to get him free by events and didn't sold him for stupid gold

----------


## Xapto

> I didn't get Noir.... I made sure I would by, playing all 3 missions for that week in their correct times twice and every day of the weekend.
> Man Im Mad.


I did the same as well. Me and my 2 bro's did the events at the same time and only 1 of us got Noir. <,< I guess they're just picking people at random.

----------


## DasFeuer

I got mine.  Trapping Sir (MkStark) has him too. 
Maybe it's time to communicate with support for those who didn't get Noir, because its unfair, there were no special conditions to win him, no addy, nor playing twice or else oO

----------


## Charles LePage

> Maybe it's time to communicate with support for those who didn't get Noir, because its unfair, there were no special conditions to win him, no addy, nor playing twice or else oO


I would say 1) if someone thinks they should have gotten him and didn't, they should put in a ticket and get an explanation of why they didn't qualify, and 2) keeping screenshots of scores would be a good idea going forward.

----------


## shoohman

somthing for age of ultron?
this is marvel game and they can't ignore the movie
any update or something special in order to celbreate the release of the movie?

----------


## Slamzilla

Two other close friends of mine on this game Lieutenant Scythe Prince and Silent Fireman Butler did not get Noir Spider-man either. They even played the missions with me! I told them both to put in tickets

From what I'm reading, a lot of people did not get their spideys and it seems to be a much bigger issue than the last "the time is now" event. I only saw a couple people complaining about not getting boxes, but this is a lot of people w/o Noir Spidey.

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

Ticket sent, we'll see what happens.

----------


## Iron Maiden

I got mine Spidey Noir too.   I first checked to see if I had a box to open but he just appeared in my group of heroes and moved from the bottom where they are locked because I haven't bought them. 

On another note, has anyone else had a problem with the game?  For the second time in several months,  I log in and it says I'm in Development Build on the bottom right corner while the left side of the screen has programming code in red.  Weird.   I even downloaded the game files again after uninstalling.  This time it didn't fix it so I had to open a ticket.

----------


## Maven

> I got my Spidey Noir too. I first checked to see if I had a box to open but he just appeared in my group of heroes and moved from the bottom where they are locked because I haven't bought them.


Got mine too...and this music/retro nut couldn't resist a title/medallion combo upon realizing it.

----------


## Smashing Colossus

SHSOriginals Podcast #3 NOIR PROBLEMS! Possible fixes

https://www.facebook.com/SHSOriginal...type=2&theater

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> SHSOriginals Podcast #3 NOIR PROBLEMS! Possible fixes
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SHSOriginal...type=2&theater


nice cast. I do believe shso will double check these noir problems.

----------


## Iron Maiden

> Got mine too...and this music/retro nut couldn't resist a title/medallion combo upon realizing it.


Nice one Maven.   Do you have the Spidey Noir sidekick?  I got him by luck as the rare prize in one of the boxes a while back.   I remember that was around the same time I lucked into the Dark Surfer sidekick in a box too.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Ticket sent, we'll see what happens.


Out of all the people who didn't win Noir I hope that your claim is correct and considered. The main reason is that you have been the only person I've seen to admit the possibility that you were at fault. 

See:


> Don't feel bad your not alone I didn't get him either.  Must have missed something.


If I were Gaz I'd give you Noir just because of this statement alone.

The amount of people who have PM'd me or posted on FB complaining they did _everything_ correctly is ridiculous. The idea that a server history is incorrect is possible but highly improbable.

Again, this is not a rebuke of players who honestly believed they met the event's criteria (although the failure to understand timezones irks me) but of Gaz's failure to use their Achievement system or implementing another means of players being able to track their own progress.

----------


## Maven

> Nice one Maven.   Do you have the Spidey Noir sidekick?  I got him by luck as the rare prize in one of the boxes a while back.   I remember that was around the same time I lucked into the Dark Surfer sidekick in a box too.


Thanks IM!  :Smile:  I went and checked, and to my surprise, I didn't have Mini Noir (for some reason, I thought I won him in a box awhile back, but evidently did not), so I plunked the 1,000 fractals for having Mini Noir be the exception to my having the remainder of the sidekicks wait until after I get the rest of the heroes (just have several 5/6,000 fractal non-agent heroes to go before I have all but Iron Spider, AU Ultron, and Iron Man Midas).



I just wish Mini Noir did more than be a mission summoner...but at least he's cute and makes a nice mascot.  :Cool:

----------


## Smashing Colossus

> Out of all the people who didn't win Noir I hope that your claim is correct and considered. The main reason is that you have been the only person I've seen to admit the possibility that you were at fault. 
> 
> See:If I were Gaz I'd give you Noir just because of this statement alone.
> 
> The amount of people who have PM'd me or posted on FB complaining they did _everything_ correctly is ridiculous. The idea that a server history is incorrect is possible but highly improbable.
> 
> Again, this is not a rebuke of players who honestly believed they met the event's criteria (although the failure to understand timezones irks me) but of Gaz's failure to use their Achievement system or implementing another means of players being able to track their own progress.


I did mention in my podcast it could be a failure on the player's part. I feel that's what happen to many.

----------


## Smashing Colossus

> nice cast. I do believe shso will double check these noir problems.


Thankyou  :Smile:

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

> Out of all the people who didn't win Noir I hope that your claim is correct and considered. The main reason is that you have been the only person I've seen to admit the possibility that you were at fault. 
> 
> See:If I were Gaz I'd give you Noir just because of this statement alone.
> 
> The amount of people who have PM'd me or posted on FB complaining they did _everything_ correctly is ridiculous. The idea that a server history is incorrect is possible but highly improbable.
> 
> Again, this is not a rebuke of players who honestly believed they met the event's criteria (although the failure to understand timezones irks me) but of Gaz's failure to use their Achievement system or implementing another means of players being able to track their own progress.


Thanks, I'm just being realistic. I have to work weekends and only have a few hours a night to play so I must of messed up somewhere. I just sent a ticket because there was talk of a possible bug or miss count or whatever. No big deal I'll get him eventually, as long as you can still get him from the ultra rare heroic box, if not oh well he's just a character in a game. I just feel bad for the younger kids who didn't win, they should've had something in game to help the younger children. I just hope they learn from this and improve in the future.




> nice cast. I do believe shso will double check these noir problems.


Yeah that was good, I watch all you're podcasts.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

My 3rd ticket sent to gaz. All trish said so far was,




> Greetings,
> 
> Thanks for contacting us. According to our records, certain missions were not completed at the designated time, which is why Spider-Man Noir was not added to your account. We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Super Hero Squad Online Support


and then i replied and she replied back,




> Greetings again,
> 
> Do you happen to have a screenshot of your mission results with the desktop date open? If so, please respond back to this ticket with any screenshots.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Trisha
> Super Hero Squad Online Support Lead


578a552f95da1310c261ef5d7aa407e553eb1df59a7ee851e57a3ca0d9b77266.jpg

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

> My 3rd ticket sent to gaz. All trish said so far was,
> 
> 
> 
> and then i replied and she replied back,
> 
> 
> 
> 578a552f95da1310c261ef5d7aa407e553eb1df59a7ee851e57a3ca0d9b77266.jpg


LOL, did you send that pic to support ?

----------


## Raven

> Out of all the people who didn't win Noir I hope that your claim is correct and considered. The main reason is that you have been the only person I've seen to admit the possibility that you were at fault. 
> 
> See:If I were Gaz I'd give you Noir just because of this statement alone.
> 
> The amount of people who have PM'd me or posted on FB complaining they did _everything_ correctly is ridiculous. The idea that a server history is incorrect is possible but highly improbable.
> 
> Again, this is not a rebuke of players who honestly believed they met the event's criteria (although the failure to understand timezones irks me) but of Gaz's failure to use their Achievement system or implementing another means of players being able to track their own progress.


Understanding timezones? That's way beyond most of the general population, they didn't need to understand them, just google the bloody world clock.

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

Odd, I logged my four year old son into his account and it seems he received a mod warning for bad language. Not sure what's up with that. Unless he accidentally typed in a string of gibberish and it was flagged. 



And... this was weird and random.
pink_shso.jpg

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Odd, I logged my four year old son into his account and it seems he received a mod warning for bad language. Not sure what's up with that. Unless he accidentally typed in a string of gibberish and it was flagged. 
> 
> 
> 
> And... this was weird and random.
> pink_shso.jpg


My brother typed a bunch of jibberish into his chat box and he was muted for 3 days because of it. I guess Gaz doesn't tolerate jibberish.

I've had an all black screen before but never a magenta screen.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Wonder if we'll see an update today...especially since Gaz's other game (their favorite child) is getting a *HUGE* update tomorrow:



http://www.comicvine.com/articles/ma...n/1100-152074/

----------


## Rebel Valiant Skull

> Understanding timezones? That's way beyond most of the general population, they didn't need to understand them, just google the bloody world clock.


My guess is many people didn't realize it was PST. I'll admit that on week 1, I played the mission with my son at 8:30am EST. When nothing happened after the mission, I looked at the time again and noticed the PST and realized I'd have to start at 11:00am EST. Once I did that, I noticed the ~250 bonus xp after the mission was over and felt better about it.

Still, as I went through all four weeks playing a few missions every weekend on multiple days, just to be sure. I still felt unsure about whether it was being saved to my account. Just a popup window that reads "The Time is right week 1 accomplished!" would have been good. You'd also think there would be a "congrats, you won a spider man noir" popup instead of it just being there in your squad window unlocked.

Either way, I'm thankful for the event and I love Spider Man Noir. It's a shame that the event has been tainted by these issues.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

Did anybody get the newsletter last week? I'm not getting the newsletters anymore.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Did anybody get the newsletter last week? I'm not getting the newsletters anymore.


I haven't gotten one in months...guess I'll send a Help ticket...again.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I haven't gotten one in months...guess I'll send a Help ticket...again.


Me too, my last was when Nighthawk came out, I sent a ticket last week.

----------


## Duke Marmoset Sparrow

Good Evening,

i had the same problem with Spiderman Noir. I checked the Time in the Internet and got the Bonus Xp at every weekend, but i didnt get Spiderman Noir. The same Problem had my nephew.

After contacting the Support i got: 

Thanks for your response. Our Super Hero Squad Online developers have added Spider-Man Noir to both your accounts and you should see this upon your next login.

I still dont know if i did something wrong but now i have Spiderman Noir.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Good Evening,
> 
> i had the same problem with Spiderman Noir. I checked the Time in the Internet and got the Bonus Xp at every weekend, but i didnt get Spiderman Noir. The same Problem had my nephew.
> 
> After contacting the Support i got: 
> 
> Thanks for your response. Our Super Hero Squad Online developers have added Spider-Man Noir to both your accounts and you should see this upon your next login.
> 
> I still dont know if i did something wrong but now i have Spiderman Noir.


Good on Gaz...it seems that anyone who writes a Help Ticket is getting Noir. I'm sure Gaz may do a cursory check to see if you played the missions _around_ the right times...but it looks like they are giving in to keep customers happy. Hopefully next time they use their own Achievement system to track true winners (I'd call myself a "broken record" if I thought over half of the people reading this would understand the reference...I'm soooo old).

----------


## SpiderNoir

.maybe I can get my Noir that I *really did work for at the right times.* Hopefully I get him.

----------


## Xapto

> Dude...maybe I can get my Noir that I *really did work for at the right times.* Where is the support ticket?


Go to the heroup website log in, click "Help" and it should open a new tab, and somewhere in there it should say "Submit a ticket" near the top left I think.

----------


## SpiderNoir

Thank you so much. They added Noir. I knew I did the missions.  :Cool:

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Wonder if we'll see an update today...especially since Gaz's other game (their favorite child) is getting a *HUGE* update tomorrow:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.comicvine.com/articles/ma...n/1100-152074/


Contest of Champions is also got a big update for the same reason.
However, I can't update it as I am low on space and I haven't played it for a while.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Just watch season 2 of the Super Hero Squad Show over again. I miss that show...

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Just watch season 2 of the Super Hero Squad Show over again. I miss that show...


Me too I miss EMH even more though. :'(

----------


## PhantCowboy

I sent a ticket and this was my response.

----------


## the_key_24

> I sent a ticket and this was my response.


Just so everybody can see it

----------


## Iron Maiden

> Just watch season 2 of the Super Hero Squad Show over again. I miss that show...


Me too.   I had some episodes on my Comcast DVR but didn't have time to save them all to a DVD when I had to get a new set of cable boxes.  I do have some on some discs but not all of them.  They had some pretty clever writing with some good inside jokes about the MU.   The voice actors were all great IMO.

----------


## Maven

Can never pass up an opportunity to share my favorite _Super Hero Squad Show_ episode.

----------


## Smashing Colossus

> Good on Gaz...it seems that anyone who writes a Help Ticket is getting Noir. I'm sure Gaz may do a cursory check to see if you played the missions _around_ the right times...but it looks like they are giving in to keep customers happy. Hopefully next time they use their own Achievement system to track true winners (I'd call myself a "broken record" if I thought over half of the people reading this would understand the reference...I'm soooo old).


That's what I said do. really the only way.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Just so everybody can see it


Thanks I forgot some people do not have access to Imgur because of work.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Thanks I forgot some people do not have access to Imgur because of work.


Sadly, I'm one of those people.  I use Imgur all the time, but then when I'm at work, I can't get access to it.

Also sadly, we are celebrating the fourth anniversary of SHSO with very little fanfare.   But I'm turning their lemons into lemonade:  I've gotten my achievement score to 19,000 and I'm devising my plan to get to 20,000 as quickly as possible.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I've gotten my achievement score to 19,000 and I'm devising my plan to get to 20,000 as quickly as possible.



I'm just 12k on both accounts. My current plan now is to get 370,000 fracs so that when I finally buy IM Midas I'll have 100k left. It's now 363k.

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

Do you guys have a certain system that you follow when doing achievements or you do them random? I think I'm around 15k or so just by accident, but I'm thinking about starting to work on them a bit but don't know where to start.

Also, anybody play Super Hero Squad for xbox 360, is it any good ?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Do you guys have a certain system that you follow when doing achievements or you do them random? I think I'm around 15k or so just by accident, but I'm thinking about starting to work on them a bit but don't know where to start.


I've complete achievements two ways.  One has been slowly wearing out the various collection-type achievements, like gold fractals, chasing burglars, etc.   I still have a long road ahead when it comes to Impossible Man.   Second one has been missions.  I've been working on getting 5 adamantium missions and 500 foes defeated for all my characters.  I believe I'm more than 50% done with that.  I still have a lot of work to do when it comes to card games, as well.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Do you guys have a certain system that you follow when doing achievements or you do them random? I think I'm around 15k or so just by accident, but I'm thinking about starting to work on them a bit but don't know where to start.


Welcome to the madness that is my system. First, I try to run four missions a day (at least). This does not include the Mega-Collecting/Impy poking I also do for the squaddies that I have not finished the 20 Daily Collect Achievement. Here we go:



I. If the Daily Mission is acceptable (one where I feel I can get Addy even with randoms/noobs) I try to run it. I feel this is the 'charity' I give to the game. By this I mean, it lets randoms maybe play with a character they perhaps don't have as well as hopefully they see how an above average player plays a particular mission. As the picture demonstrates I choose my squaddie based on day of the week. If I complete a row, I move down another seven rows. Again, I'll run four of these a day. Repeating if I don't get Addy because of poor Team play.



II. *Talented* Achievement tracker. As the picture shows I try to track the "Talented" Achievement for all my squaddies. I pick the first hero on the list of heroes without this Achievement completed. One from the middle of my roster and one from the bottom. Earning the "Talented" Achievement will award several other Achievements ("Skilled" and various number-of-baddies-killed Achievements). I run these when the Daily Mission is too hard (not for me but for randoms).



III. Finally. If the Daily Mission is non-random friendly and I've already run a mission with all three of my tracked squaddies...as the picture shows I'll run the missions in order of the lowest number of Achievement points on the "Missions" section. I also use my Calendar strategy from the first section. 

That, and I rarely turn down a mission invite!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> During, or I should say 'after', the very similar "Heroic Box" 3-weekend Event...Gaz had to manually add that box to all the winners. This took them several days. I'd be shocked to see anything before Thursday. WHICH leads me to my next fear...*will Gaz use the Noir awarding to forgo an update this week?*


Predicted 5 days ago...I'm No(newcontent)stradamus.

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

Thanks for the replies, wow looks like you got it down to a science! I think I may adopt something similar to that, maybe not quite that methodical though, haha.

And on a side note, I did get my Spider-Man Noir, so I'm very excited about that.

noir.jpg

----------


## general miner baron

I've played it quite a bit with my son.  It's fun, but it's not a very challenging game.

----------


## Charles LePage

Creeping ever closer...

Capture.JPG

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I've played it quite a bit with my son.  It's fun, but it's not a very challenging game.


Well, it is marketed for children. I don't think it is supposed to be challenging. Although there are some challenging missions.

----------


## Carmaicol

I just got the 4-year account medallion:



Nothing much to add, I haven't played all week, still waiting for the next update.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I just got the 4-year account medallion:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing much to add, I haven't played all week, still waiting for the next update.


Probably nothing until Wednesday that the 4th anniversary.

----------


## Charles LePage

Good gravy, no new posts in two days.

----------


## cpinheir

> Do you guys have a certain system that you follow when doing achievements or you do them random? I think I'm around 15k or so just by accident, but I'm thinking about starting to work on them a bit but don't know where to start.


I reached Hyperachiever a few months ago. Definitely have to put in a lot of hours to get that far. Here are some of the things I did to get there quicker:

- As much as possible, don't just play missions randomly. Check your ACH lists, find which hero/mish combinations you haven't yet finished on adamantium, and do *that*. (NOTE: I didn't always follow this %100, as often I would accept mission invites and not have time to check)
- for the heroes, there is an ach for both unique and non-unique completion of non-addy mission. If you just focus on always doing unique, you will also be contributing to the non-unique completion. So it's like getting a two-fer ach completion for the price of one.
- Like Centurion, I also liked to play the daily mission a lot....even though this set back my achievements a bit as I had to often replay a mission due to noobs walking in fire, acid, what have you. If you really, really, really want to get the ach's faster, best to play solo (or with other players you know aren't noobs). 
- I think Charles mentioned something about this: for the heroes/missions, try to find all the smaller achievments and complete those first. For instance, Instead of working for a 50 unique missions ach with pays 15 pts, you can earn the same amount of points doing 5 unique missions for 3 diff heroes, for a total of only 15 missions. It would take you more than 3x as long to get the same points if you were working towards the 50 unique missions. 
- I tended to do the more powerful character ach's before the weaker ones, as it would be easier to finish the crisis missions with these characters....and it's necessary to do crisis missions to get to the 75 mish ach.
- I tended to favor doing my villain over my heroes first, as the villains have slightly more missions available to complete. (But my previous rule overrides this rule  =p   )
- Every 5 min, or at least between missions, make sure you mega-collect a hero that hasn't reached token master yet. 
- The ach page for heroes is very useful for determining which heroes have the least amount of ach's completed. You can see a bar graph representation which makes it unnecessary to check each individual hero individually to see which ones need work. Unfortunately, Gaz IMO messed up this idea when they implemented a similar thing for the missions. They have grouped all the survival mishes in one group, and also grouped missions by villian into groups. I think it would have been much more valuable to have each mission have its own bar representation (so Snacks, if you're reading this....)
- I did a quick estimate once, not very accurate so I could be wrong, but I think as it stands now, if a person finished all the possible ach's they would still fall very short of the 50k required for the last ach. As they continue to add heroes and missions, eventually the ach will become attainable. Also, if they do raise the xp cap to 30 soon, I imagine they will also add ach's for reaching these new levels.

That's all I can think of for now, hope this helps, and good luck with your quest for ach!

----------


## Charles LePage

> - I did a quick estimate once, not very accurate so I could be wrong, but I think as it stands now, if a person finished all the possible ach's they would still fall very short of the 50k required for the last ach. As they continue to add heroes and missions, eventually the ach will become attainable. Also, if they do raise the xp cap to 30 soon, I imagine they will also add ach's for reaching these new levels.


Every so often, the achievement section glitches out on me, and tells me I've achieved every achievement.    Assuming the glitch is accurate, the current maximum is between 38K and 39K.

----------


## DasFeuer

while having a quiet time in the forum, I want to tell about my todays first exp in moving unitys SHS cache from XP to 7. Even on 8.1
Yes, I'm that kind of people, who likes old and likes it for a lonng looonnng time. Everything was simple on XP - unity was saved on Local settings, that's all. I thought it would be the same on seven.. I have never been so mistaken (c)
The same was actually for 8.1, but I quckly erased it, didn't like settings which I couldn't change (notebook didn't liked it, somewhat strange folders, display for 1020/700. I used for bigger resolution, but there wasn't any).
Finally installed 7 for MH, I started moving files. Found Local settings on C (twice o_O), copied, settled to wait for checking.. And nothing. The game began downloading. I stopped it, deleted files from locales, began downloading it again and.. nothing happens in locals O__________o The game was saving somewhere I even didn't imagine on new system. First time I rechecked all Docume~ all Datas, then enraged and ran the Search for SHS. I found it in a weird place -- username\AppData\LocalLow\Unity -- Wat,  locallow?!  :Mad:  MkStark also has SHS in a different place from xp or even mine.
Why this system is so different, it makes me cry all day

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Good gravy, no new posts in two days.


Site was down for a day...at least the forums were. I was going to vent about lack of content...I'm really hoping for an _amazing_ AoU theme to warrant such a lackluster 4 year anniversary.





> I found it in a weird place -- username\AppData\LocalLow\Unity -- Wat,  locallow?!  MkStark also has SHS in a different place from xp or even mine.
> Why this system is so different, it makes me cry all day


Yeah...the files are in different spots for every OS. But, they're usually in a hidden AppData file using LocalLow directories.

Edit: Sesame Street AoU parody-

----------


## Raven

What's annoying with the game files is you have multiple instances of them if you have multiple accounts on your PC playing the game (like I do with my kids). That means multiple downloads too, 1 for each user - so it's a bandwidth and time killer too. Very annoying until I figured out I could download them once only and then copy over the whole folder over to my kids user profiles. What's ridiculous is they are stored in user specific location and yet they don't retain any user settings with each update, should just put them in program files along with the executable.

----------


## CenturianSpy

I don't know whether to be excited for Thursday...I'm going to see AoU ...but...will there be an SHSO update? And will it be worth our while?

----------


## Charles LePage

> I don't whether to be excited for Thursday...I'm going to see AoU ...but...will there be an SHSO update? And will it be worth our while?


I think the achievement system is in place to keep us busy in between updates, and I am cheerfully complying.

I have a ticket to see AoU on Friday!

----------


## Maven

> I think the achievement system is in place to keep us busy in between updates, and I am cheerfully complying.


Amen. Shame, royal shame on those insistent on being negative about what is still a quite good game, warts and all!

Two days away from my newish/second account being just six months old, and I've already hit 11,000+ achievement points!

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

im so close to 10,000 achievements points for modok.

----------


## Iron Enforcer

I'll probably play a little tonight to get back up to 25,000 fractals. Wouldn't be surprised to see a one-day anniversary hero that isn't Spider-Ham.
I also wouldn't be surprised to see a lot of gold-only AOU items. Because blah blah _money on the table_ blah blah.

----------


## Raven

> im so close to 10,000 achievements points for modok.


I hate to burst your bubble but he's a bit of a let down. I won him under the old system and was kinda surprised when I saw that he was all they were awarding for the 10K achievement, because he really isn't very good.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> I hate to burst your bubble but he's a bit of a let down. I won him under the old system and was kinda surprised when I saw that he was all they were awarding for the 10K achievement, because he really isn't very good.


Well, in my opinion, he is fun to play with. Maybe you just played before they buffed him.

----------


## raw68

I'm hoping that they have a sale on the membership, so I can get the year cheaper.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Well, in my opinion, he is fun to play with. Maybe you just played before they buffed him.


Leaving the "fun" quotient out of picking characters...I think the general consensus is that MODOK is one of the weakest squaddies in missions. I love his dance in zones, though!

----------


## Carmaicol

I know, it doesn't look like much, but Street Clothes Wolverine was (cause I just finish) my last character with less than 10 missions with Adamantium.

It took forever because doing missions over and over is the most boring part of the game for me. I can collect fratals and crafts for hours, in the same city, just running in circles, but I get bored after 5 missions. And of course, I complete the achievement with my favorite characters long ago, for the past month I have a bunch of Spideys, Wolverines, Iron Mans; MODOK and Super Skrull. BUT IT'S DONE  :Big Grin: 

I  plan to do the one for 25 missions with only 50 characters and the one for 75 with less than 10.

I'm in my 96th Juggs Box and nothing. Let's see if the anniversary (and AOU) bring something to the game this week.

----------


## Iron Enforcer

Looking back, Spider-Ham debuted on April 15, 2014, for one day.
I guess what I'm saying is, nothing new in the store at this moment.


But Open Beta was April 29, 2011, so let there be cake.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> It took forever because doing missions over and over is the most boring part of the game for me. I can collect fratals and crafts for hours, in the same city, just running in circles, but I get bored after 5 missions.


I'm exactly the same way.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I know, it doesn't look like much, but Street Clothes Wolverine was (cause I just finish) my last character with less than 10 missions with Adamantium.


Sweet! I'm so far off of this...I need to stop lolly-gagging and finish my "Talented" Achievement.



> I'm in my 96th Juggs Box and nothing. Let's see if the anniversary (and AOU) bring something to the game this week.


Ouch...hope you win him!




> Looking back, Spider-Ham debuted on April 15, 2014, for one day...
> But Open Beta was April 29, 2011, so let there be cake.


...and balloons and party hats!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Happy Anniversary  So no update today. If not major sad face.  :Frown:

----------


## roneers

I hereby declare the entite team of SHSO to have amnesia for forgetting their own birthday.
They owe us one major party for some other event now. Age of Ultron better be a good thing for this ;D

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I hereby declare the entite team of SHSO to have amnesia for forgetting their own birthday.
> They owe us one major party for some other event now. Age of Ultron better be a good thing for this ;D


Yeah, this is the worst drought that's happened in years. If nothing comes out in two weeks of AoU releasing I'll be extremely dissapointed.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I really expected another announcement by now, even a Tuesday Trivia. But we are getting completely nothing instead.

----------


## Ace

Just got home and the first thing I did was check to see if there was an update but saw nothing, ugh. I facepalmed so hard you could hear it from space :/.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

So for the anniversary I went ahead and bought Midas for my main; spending 270k fractals didn't feel as painful as I thought it would, because I saved up so that I now have 112k left; I don't ever want to go below 100k.

Let's see what happens if an update will come on Thursday, near when Spider-Girl will be switched out as the Featured Hero of the Week.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I hate to burst your bubble but he's a bit of a let down. I won him under the old system and was kinda surprised when I saw that he was all they were awarding for the 10K achievement, because he really isn't very good.


It's funny you should say that, because I've been avoiding playing MODOK in missions for a long time, but I recently revisited him, and he's much better than I remember.

----------


## Ace

Torch has been working out '-'.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I've been avoiding playing MODOK in missions for a long time, but I recently revisited him, and he's much better than I remember.


Same here,



> Torch has been working out '-'.


How'd you get that?

Store/log-in rollover, just FF Spidey as the featured hero, nothing else. Maybe Thiursday afternoon PDT there will be an update?

----------


## DasFeuer

> How'd you get that?


It's Torch with mini Sasquatch

----------


## Ace

> How'd you get that?
> 
> Maybe Thiursday afternoon PDT there will be an update?


Torch and mini Sasquatch were both standing on the same spot and yea hopefully there will be an update sometime today.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Fingers crossed for an update today.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Fingers crossed for an update today.


I'll cross most anything if it means an update today.

I'll run cross country.  I'll cross stitch.  I'll sing like Christopher Cross.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I'll cross most anything if it means an update today.
> 
> I'll run cross country.  I'll cross stitch.  I'll sing like Christopher Cross.


 

I hope this works...it's been *NINE* days since any communication and over *THREE* weeks without an update!!!

<chuckles> I figure I'll use CBR's uploader for Charles since his work blocks imgur: large_spcross30_fl.jpeg.JPG

----------


## PhantCowboy

Nice photoshop skills

----------


## shoohman

so gazillion forgot the game?right?
no proffesor x!no avengers Loki!no big time spiderman and we knew about those characters since Janury
no update for 3 week
no age of ultron and big disapointed from the aniversarry
so they just keep the game like he is now?and there won't be something new anymore?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> so gazillion forgot the game?right?
> no proffesor x!no avengers Loki!no big time spiderman and we knew about those characters since Janury
> no update for 3 week
> no age of ultron and big disapointed from the aniversarry
> so they just keep the game like he is now?and there won't be something new anymore?


Hopefully there will be an update this afternoon, normally when they do updates its around 1-3 PST I think.

----------


## shoohman

1-3am or 1-3pm?

----------


## PhantCowboy

1-3 Pm Sorry.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

No update, not even for the anniversary.

----------


## Charles LePage

> No update, not even for the anniversary.


No, but I did just get a Marvel Heroes update email letting me know that game now has achievements to earn.   And an Ultron playing mode.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> No, but I did just get a Marvel Heroes update email letting me know that game now has achievements to earn.   And an Ultron playing mode.


I'm considering switching to that until a new update for SHSO come out.

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

Cancelled my membership. I contacted support asking for any updates (we're working on stuff, trivia tuesday etc). I got back in response; check our facebook page. Oh yeah what happened to that ''anniversary''. Also, before anyone says to me give them a break. Yeah, I have. For 9 days! That's poor for a game that some of us are paying towards memberships for.

----------


## Carmaicol

> No, but I did just get a Marvel Heroes update email letting me know that game now has achievements to earn.   And an Ultron playing mode.


That's funny, I got those emails too, every week, for a game I don't play, yet, I haven't got one from SHSO in months. 

Anyway, I can wait a couple of months without updates, I don't play as I used to and i can take a couple of days off (or a week) without remorse if needed.

----------


## Smashing Colossus

> Cancelled my membership. I contacted support asking for any updates (we're working on stuff, trivia tuesday etc). I got back in response; check our facebook page. Oh yeah what happened to that ''anniversary''. Also, before anyone says to me give them a break. Yeah, I have. For 9 days! That's poor for a game that some of us are paying towards memberships for.


You're right. Game lull should not be. i'm prepare to leave this community. Considering still. But money doesn't grow on trees. And ad least the community im going to I get paid.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Cancelled my membership. I contacted support asking for any updates (we're working on stuff, trivia tuesday etc). I got back in response; check our facebook page. Oh yeah what happened to that ''anniversary''. Also, before anyone says to me give them a break. Yeah, I have. For 9 days! That's poor for a game that some of us are paying towards memberships for.





> You're right. Game lull should not be. i'm prepare to leave this community. Considering still. But money doesn't grow on trees. And ad least the community im going to I get paid.


I will not cancel my membership or stop playing, but I understand you and I think you are totally right, they will lose a lot of players, I don't know what they are thinking.




> That's funny, I got those emails too, every week, for a game I don't play, yet, I haven't got one from SHSO in months.


Exactly the same here.

----------


## cpinheir

> I'm considering switching to that until a new update for SHSO come out.


I switched to playing Marvel Heroes about a week ago. The only reason I hadn't been playing MH before that is because I didn't have a PC powerful enough to run it until recently. When SHSO starts getting new content, I'll start playing again. 

My tentative theory on the lack of SHSO updates recently is that SHSO devs might have been pulled over to help out on getting the AOU updates ready for Marvel Heroes, since they are both developed by Gaz. Of course, the SHSO guys don't know the MH code base, but still maybe there were some simple things that they were able to help out on given short time to come up to speed.

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

Iv'e already cancelled my sub, I'm just waiting to see what thier next move is. If they come out with some great AOU content or some cool updates then I will resub, but if it's just a meh hero or two then I doubt it. I'm already playing other games, I just login occasionally to mega collect or run a few missions, but it's getting boring. I wish they would change up the daily missions or something, anything to help. I think I might download Marvel Heroes and give it a go, been awhile since i played it. I hope all this was just something they really needed to do and not something that will become common practice.

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

Thanks for understanding, this game has a lot of potential but I do believe they need a better team that gets involved with the players every week. Not just these anniversaries (never happened this year I guess). Yeah as I was saying, the games I used the play. The community team got involved with the players all the time. The game seems like a kid that has a baby sibling and the kid gets no attention. I am referring to Gazillion here. Marvel Heroes seems to be their concentration at the moment because I can see a lot more people play it. I hope Gaz can pull their strings together and sort this out.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

At the beginning of the year, I was considering to reuse, but I decided not to because I still have a big list of heroes to max. As my list was getting smaller, I figured to get ahead start to earn bonus fractals and stuff. However, I found myself not playing much and just waiting for new stuff. Perhaps when I have more free time in a couple of months, I start playing again.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

Just got back from Age of Ultron, bummed there isn't anything new  :Frown:

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> My tentative theory on the lack of SHSO updates recently is that SHSO devs might have been pulled over to help out on getting the AOU updates ready for Marvel Heroes, since they are both developed by Gaz.


There certainly is the feeling of empty rooms which used to be full of life, and plugs having been pulled.  

Given the relatively quick fall-off of communications, updates and new content despite the many possibilities for such new content offered by the 4th anniversary, and following what most of us would probably agree had been a great and active period in SHSO, I think either a) Emperor is right in that most of Gaz's effort has been shifted to MH for the short-term due to workload (in which case we might see some gradual return of SHSO activity when the demands created by MH's new AoU-related content diminishes), or b) there's been a high-up decision within Gaz to stop supporting SHSO except in the most minimal way (like rotating the featured hero in an otherwise empty shop), most likely due to the game failing to deliver financially.  To be honest, I feel b) is most likely - the 4th anniversary coinciding with the release of AoU was the most wonderful opportunity for a high-profile delivery of fantastic new content and to engage a lot of new players and re-engage some long-term players.  And there was an initial build up of anticipation on Gaz's part for the anniversary, and then.... Diddly-squat.  

I think the lack of communication about this is the most unforgivable aspect.  You know, stuff happens, games come and go, but it would be nice to know that Gaz had some respect for the SHSO community and showed that by keeping us informed of developments.  It wouldn't take much, just an occasional post on their Facebook page.  I feel like I'm on a train that's stopped in the middle of nowhere, and there are no announcements!  Come on, man, what's happening?  I need to get home for my dinner!  Is this a serious problem, or will we be on our way again in a few minutes?

I'm not cancelling my membership (nor Helmer's!), we have annual memberships and they run until next January.  We'll see what the world looks like then.  Helmer still wants to add a number of heroes to his squad, so he needs to keep doing missions to earn enough fractals.  And I still really enjoy the card game (which, let's face it, was abandoned by Gaz centuries ago!) and running the odd mission.  So....

Excelsior!

----------


## Ghost Wraith

Are missions broken for everyone or just me? I can play them if I pick them from the achievements, but if I click the "Play a Mission" button, I can't choose any missions.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Are missions broken for everyone or just me? I can play them if I pick them from the achievements, but if I click the "Play a Mission" button, I can't choose any missions.


In my case the pick a hero window was solid blue

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> In my case the pick a hero window was solid blue


So, I'm not the only one with this problem. If you click in the middle of the blue window, you can change heroes, but you can't pick missions.

----------


## Raven

I wonder how much the chrome/unity issue has impacted them. It's a browser based game no longer supported by the browser used by two thirds of the population. I think that's a death blow personally.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I wonder how much the chrome/unity issue has impacted them. It's a browser based game no longer supported by the browser used by two thirds of the population. I think that's a death blow personally.


You know, I didn't give the Chrome/Unity announcement much thought, because I play SHSO in Firefox.  But:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_s..._to_Present.29

Chrome is by measurement more popular than Firefox.  And:

http://www.kotaku.com.au/2015/04/chr...ck-on-for-now/

Unity has known this was going to happen for two years.  If SHSO has been effectively abandoned due to attention given to other games and due to an Unity issue that they knew was going to happen... that's beyond disappointing.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Are missions broken for everyone or just me? I can play them if I pick them from the achievements, but if I click the "Play a Mission" button, I can't choose any missions.





> In my case the pick a hero window was solid blue





> So, I'm not the only one with this problem. If you click in the middle of the blue window, you can change heroes, but you can't pick missions.


I have the same issue, I think this started when the daily mission was changed.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Maybe this is the reason we have not been getting any updates or anything 
Maybe this is taking a lot of time to figure out and work around.
For those of you without Imgur access it says,

Listen up Squaddies, 

The latest Google Chrome update has severely injured our precious Unity Player. We are developing a quick work-a-round, but for now, please use Firefox. 

Sorry for the inconvenience,


Management... just kidding it's me

----------


## Wailing Crusader Gargoyle

Not being able to get into missions is a pain! I hope that they fix this soon.

My more optimistic take on the situation is that they made big plans for their anniversary/Age of Ultron content and came up short/ran into problems... seems like a pretty common thing, online game delays.

It seems that the community relations job (formerly Angela, now Snacks) is a tough one... hopefully it's not currently in flux again. Snacks was doing a lot of cool stuff.

----------


## Iron Enforcer

There's no need for a workaround, though. The only real barrier is the Unity Pro license upgrade, which should have already been budgeted for when Unity 5 was announced last year. 

“Unity has always been a strong supporter of Web gaming,” said Andreas Gal, CTO of Mozilla. “With the ability to do plugin-free WebGL export with Unity 5, Mozilla is excited to see Unity promoting the Web as a first-class platform for their developers. One-click export to WebGL will give Unity’s developers the ability to share their content with a new class of user.”
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2015/0...me-developers/


If they're really that financially crippled that they can't afford a ~$1000 license that will make literally everything better... why not just do a desperation sale? $100 donation gets you a super-exclusive OP hero that only donors get to vote on. I'm thinking AOU Vision would do nicely. But no, they just gave us one really weird official statement to speculate off of, making it sound like they're only going to release content so long as the old system still works for them. Which would be amateurish and not a wise investment of any player's money. This is why a developer's blog really would have been helpful instead of Squad Time and Friday Feedback episodes that don't address the larger, game-changing issues and advancements.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Don't forget!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Screw it, I'm going to Marvel Heroes until SHSO is fixed or updated.

----------


## DasFeuer

And me just waitin.
Drowning fuller in MH and waiting for something in heroup. Me and my friend wanted to buy memberships for AoU but now we'll just wait a little. 
I was happy enough to come in MH and had Avengers in starter list   :Big Grin:  So Saturday IM armor will be most welcome

----------


## MaskedTraveler

So I finally joined Marvel Heroes after avoiding it for so long. (I didn't want to download it).
I finally got to play today and the next thing I knew, it was 6 hours later.

Im still a beginner, but I guess Im doing good on missions or something. There's a lot of things I don't understand like the currency besides credits, those items you get to enhance your hero and regular items. Normally, I don't like to play games that require to switch around items to make a hero stronger.
Also, if you didn't complete a mission, can you back and do it again?

----------


## Charles LePage

All of a sudden all I can get is Gold in the Wendigo mission... what am I doing wrong?

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> All of a sudden all I can get is Gold in the Wendigo mission... what am I doing wrong?


If you kill the Lokis too fast before he summons the mimics, you will not get enough points, I always wait till he summons 4 mimics to be sure, but maybe 2 mimics is enough.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> All of a sudden all I can get is Gold in the Wendigo mission... what am I doing wrong?


I tried to duplicate this. You're probably losing your 3X multiplier. BUT, there is something going on with that mission for me, too (although I did get Addy all three times *Edit*: which means it's taking me longer to kill Loki....<chuckles> congrats at being better than me, Charles!). FIRST, the totems are no longer making any size Wendigo "Gangam Style". Second, during all three missions I had three blinking, green arrows on the bottom.



*Edit 2*: looks like Gaz fixed the mission screens.

----------


## Maven

I'm glad I was not the only one with that mission screen glitch...thank Uatu that was only a 24 hour deal.

As for only getting Gold on Wendigo...that's happened to me on/off too. In addition to the Lokis/mimics notion, my suggestions/what works for me more often than not would be to use a damage boost potion before the mission and/or treat the mission like the Enchantress one* and do only the basic combo and Power Attacks until Wendigo, where you should be able to unleash your Hero-Ups without any problem towards the score.

* - It might have been fixed by now, but on the Enchantress mission, you would only get Gold if you did the normal playing of hitting the HU as much as possible. Fixed or not, because I like a challenge, whenever I take on Amora I still do the method of nothing but basic and Power attacks until the meter shows Addy.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I'm glad I was not the only one with that mission screen glitch...thank Uatu that was only a 24 hour deal.
> 
> As for only getting Gold on Wendigo...that's happened to me on/off too. In addition to the Lokis/mimics notion, my suggestions/what works for me more often than not would be to use a damage boost potion before the mission and/or treat the mission like the Enchantress one* and do only the basic combo and Power Attacks until Wendigo, where you should be able to unleash your Hero-Ups without any problem towards the score.
> 
> * - It might have been fixed by now, but on the Enchantress mission, you would only get Gold if you did the normal playing of hitting the HU as much as possible. Fixed or not, because I like a challenge, whenever I take on Amora I still do the method of nothing but basic and Power attacks until the meter shows Addy.


Enchantress mission is fixed now, but the basic attacks was not really the catch, in the last party before the boss fight, you have 3 Fire Giants and then a bunch os Fire Imps, If you don't kill the giants, you will have imps coming forever, when you kill the giants, the imps stop coming, so if you use the Hero Up and kill the giants instantly, you will not have the imps points, but if you go with basic attacks it will give time to the fire imps to come out, but doesn't matter anymore, It's fixed and you can rush the mission with HU now.

Wendigo is kinda the same thing, most HU's can kill Loki instantly, but if you go with basic attacks it give time to him to summon the mimics, and the mimics give more points.

Killing an enemy with HU, power attack or basic attack will always give the same amount of points if you have combo x3.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

My freind spoke to the devs yesterday and they said they are wrking on the mission errors and the imprpers score,etc

----------


## millsfan

I cant believe how long they have been away from the game.  I was really excited to see the new content (what happened to avengers loki looming around, lol).  Its just been really bad how long its been, and I wish they weren't working on marvel heroes (If thats the case).  They had 'little' plans for the anniversary to just play with the devs, and I was like "yay" but they didnt even come through with that.  Then they just leave us sitting here with no word honestly, its really bad.  So many people have been waiting for certain things they thought would come out months earlier, and many miss the connections with dev's like the squad time/feedback friday.   They even mentioned the new hulkbuster coming in game from the new movie that came out yesterday.  

I dont want to sound like a spoiled little kid who needs updates all the time, but I'm just explaining how maybe, disconnection for over a month isn't fun.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Well for what it's worth, I just got the Asgard Guardian title for my alt which pushed my fractal reserve for 97k, now I'm targeting the other three zones (25 for Bugle and Baxter, 23 for Villainville) which I can finish in less than a month if I clean them out 1/day. I spammed Dark Phoenix on the Mayhem Missions for this; it's fun seeing her lay waste to all the villains and now she's level 19. For my main, now that I've got Midas I have only two 3k, three 5k, and all the 6k heroes except X-Force Deadpool left to buy. I haven't decided to spend real cash for AU Ultron.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> My freind spoke to the devs yesterday and they said they are wrking on the mission errors and the imprpers score,etc


Welcome to CBR!!

----------


## Raven

> Well for what it's worth, I just got the Asgard Guardian title for my alt which pushed my fractal reserve for 97k, now I'm targeting the other three zones (25 for Bugle and Baxter, 23 for Villainville) which I can finish in less than a month if I clean them out 1/day. I spammed Dark Phoenix on the Mayhem Missions for this; it's fun seeing her lay waste to all the villains and now she's level 19. For my main, now that I've got Midas I have only two 3k, three 5k, and all the 6k heroes except X-Force Deadpool left to buy. I haven't decided to spend real cash for AU Ultron.


The EOTE Spidey sidekick makes the mayhem missions a breeze, it's over in seconds.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> My freind spoke to the devs yesterday and they said they are wrking on the mission errors and the imprpers score,etc


Hey Mars, welcome to CBR.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

The one good thing, for me, about not having updates is that I have been able to build my fractal bank back up after splurging on AU Iron Man. But please, speak up Snacks, tell us what is goin ahn.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

thanks enraged lol i notice i needed another place to contact certain squads who dosent have a facebook lol

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

I am worried that they've pulled the plug on the game due to not getting enough money to support the game. I used to play a game that was really popular then it died down to no updates, no communication. Everyone thought that it'd be alright until they cut the game off and it wouldn't let you back onto the website. No updates for what happened then until you go on the page a week later with a message saying they've 'moved on'.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> The EOTE Spidey sidekick makes the mayhem missions a breeze, it's over in seconds.


My alt doesn't have him nor Superior Spidey (I only buy sidekicks on sales with my alt); plus I've noticed on my main, that with the mayhems that never awarded ada before the fix (Destroyer, Mysterio and Dark Surfer), if your sidekick kills them too quickly, sometimes I don't win ada.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

==*Important Notice!*

I will be retiring from this forum until we get any word or contact from super hero squad online. I am sorry for this immediate response but I hope you guys are still fantastic. Hopefully this leave will only be a week so until then, Hero Up!

P.S. CenturionSpy, I was playing DC Universe Online and there is a helmet for your character called the "Gallant Centurion".

----------


## CenturianSpy

I think we can all agree the only thing worse than Kung Fu treachery is the communications blackout we are currently in.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Was playing the Daily Mission (We Run in Peace) with randoms and all of a sudden this huge purple thing drops out of the sky....actually freaked me out a little.

----------


## raw68

Wonder why Werewolf is One Day Only Sale again???

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Wonder why Werewolf is One Day Only Sale again???


Every full moon...

----------


## raw68

> Every full moon...


Ok, Thank You.

----------


## Charles LePage

Ladies and gentlemen, I humbly present to you, Squire Valiant Snail:

Capture.JPG

Today my four year anniversary badge appeared, and today, with exactly 20,000 achievement points, I'm officially a Hyperachiever.

The game's four year anniversary may have, for whatever reasons, been forgotten, but I'm thoroughly satisfied with my SHSO anniversary.   Best one ever.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Ladies and gentlemen, I humbly present to you, Squire Valiant Snail:
> 
> Capture.JPG
> 
> Today my four year anniversary badge appeared, and today, with exactly 20,000 achievement points, I'm officially a Hyperachiever.
> 
> The game's four year anniversary may have, for whatever reasons, been forgotten, but I'm thoroughly satisfied with my SHSO anniversary.   Best one ever.


Congrats on that I've only seen two other people with that badge. I am on the edge of 11k achievement points(5 away), but haven't had any motivation to get it.

----------


## Ace

> Ladies and gentlemen, I humbly present to you, Squire Valiant Snail:
> 
> Attachment 21651
> 
> Today my four year anniversary badge appeared, and today, with exactly 20,000 achievement points, I'm officially a Hyperachiever.
> 
> The game's four year anniversary may have, for whatever reasons, been forgotten, but I'm thoroughly satisfied with my SHSO anniversary.   Best one ever.


Congrats man, I get mine sometime next month, so I still have some waiting to do.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Congrats man, I get mine sometime next month, so I still have some waiting to do.


Thank you!   I couldn't have done it without all the help I've gotten from people in this forum all these years.

EDIT: The day just keeps getting better...

Capture2.JPG

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

squire valiant snail i would like to add u back on shso i dleted u by a mistake doing modifications to my freind listlol um what time will u be on today using usa time lol current time rn is 546 am so consider four hours ahead of cbr time

----------


## Charles LePage

My current time is 5:47 EST, and I am online right now.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

will u be on later today in th afternoon around 1230 or around 305 pm since we have since time zone

----------


## Charles LePage

If I get back on today, it won't be until after 6 PM EST my time.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

how about that time the rest of the week around 1230 or 305- and u can get on today just to add me?

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

and also when i add u remember my name is
Mars Interplanetary Prophet 
lol im one very active player ask roaming and gallant ,etc

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Ladies and gentlemen, I humbly present to you, Squire Valiant Snail:


Hats off to you, Snail! You represent our CBR community well.

Edit: Ran into you earlier.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Happy May the 4th Everyone.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Hats off to you, Snail! You represent our CBR community well.
> 
> Edit: Ran into you earlier.


Hah!  Sorry I didn't say anything!

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

I get mines in October for 4 year accept and um lol who was that iron Midas next to u and um lol are u on now?

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

Who are ﻿the other ppl with 4 year badges 
In 4 months ill be 4 year acc

----------


## raw68

> Ladies and gentlemen, I humbly present to you, Squire Valiant Snail:
> 
> Attachment 21651
> 
> Today my four year anniversary badge appeared, and today, with exactly 20,000 achievement points, I'm officially a Hyperachiever.
> 
> The game's four year anniversary may have, for whatever reasons, been forgotten, but I'm thoroughly satisfied with my SHSO anniversary.   Best one ever.


Congrats!!

----------


## magenta

> Who are ﻿the other ppl with 4 year badges 
> In 4 months ill be 4 year acc


Here's my 4 year badge:

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

Um lol thanks for ﻿the add back charles

----------


## Iron Enforcer

The thing that's been bothering me is that the team sat on their hands over the biggest Marvel weekend this year.
How do you go through AOU weekend without planning any sort of Avengers-themed event? Bonus XP on main Avengers. Discount on Ultron box. Something that didn't even require new content.

That sends up a red flag that something isn't quite right.

----------


## cpinheir

> Ladies and gentlemen, I humbly present to you, Squire Valiant Snail:
> 
> Attachment 21651
> 
> Today my four year anniversary badge appeared, and today, with exactly 20,000 achievement points, I'm officially a Hyperachiever.
> 
> The game's four year anniversary may have, for whatever reasons, been forgotten, but I'm thoroughly satisfied with my SHSO anniversary.   Best one ever.



Congratulations, Charles! Welcome to the hyper club!  :Cool:

----------


## magenta

> The thing that's been bothering me is that the team sat on their hands over the biggest Marvel weekend this year.
> How do you go through AOU weekend without planning any sort of Avengers-themed event? Bonus XP on main Avengers. Discount on Ultron box. Something that didn't even require new content.
> 
> That sends up a red flag that something isn't quite right.


I agree with this. For the first Avengers movie, they released a ton of content (6 new heroes, fallen zones, Loki missions, etc). It's sad to see them put forth no effort at all. Either the game is dying or it was a massive failure in planning. Both options are terrible.

----------


## MkStark

Agreed. It is sad to see that the 4th anniversary is quite boring. There is a new Marvel film and a large space to create smth new in the game but... everything is still the same as it was few weeks ago. Moreover, once in Friday Feedback they said that there'll be a new content related to the AoU movie. They promised us Professor X, Loki but all that we've received are two spiders that are completely the same as their first heroes. What's going on here? Give me my favorite game back! >.<

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

trapping sir commander i would like to add u on shso and uber fireman crab 


squad names 
Mars Interplanetary Prophet-1210
note u already have me on my other acc 
sailing breaker admiral -3062 u can delete that off to freind list cuz mars will be my main acc for now

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

emperor add me on my other acc mars interplanetary prophet 
if you dont know it already u have my other acc as a freind sailing breaker admiral u can delete that acc and add me on my mars acc cuz ill be off sailing for a long time

----------


## Wailing Crusader Gargoyle

> Agreed. It is sad to see that the 4th anniversary is quite boring. There is a new Marvel film and a large space to create smth new in the game but... everything is still the same as it was few weeks ago. Moreover, once in Friday Feedback they said that there'll be a new content related to the AoU movie. They promised us Professor X, Loki but all that we've received are two spiders that are completely the same as their first heroes. What's going on here? Give me my favorite game back! >.<


Makes me wonder if they have had staffing changes. Last time we had a blackout like this I feel like there were staffing changes to go with it. I filed a ticket with the mission thing and got very prompt feedback... so it doesn't seem like the wheels have all fallen off. Hope someone posts something.

----------


## MkStark

Who knows? I don't think that people who give a support feedback and who create new heroes are the same. But your variant can possibly be true. We just have to wait a bit more. Or at least they must tell us if they're going to close the game. Smth like "Sorry, guys, but there will be no more updates". Ugh, that would be really sad.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

I think the Ronan art that Snacks showed give us hope, but I had to contact the support today and I noticed something strange...



Marvel Heroes in SHSO support?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I think the Ronan art that Snacks showed give us hope, but I had to contact the support today and I noticed something strange...
> 
> 
> 
> Marvel Heroes in SHSO support?


We should have seen this coming with Eric Garay becoming the CFO in January. I wonder if Jason in the PR dept is still there...

----------


## Charles LePage

> I think the Ronan art that Snacks showed give us hope, but I had to contact the support today and I noticed something strange...
> 
> 
> 
> Marvel Heroes in SHSO support?


If SHSO support is really Gazillion support, that might make sense, as Gazillion makes both games.  Though, it  could also mean SHSO is being fazed out in favor of Marvel Heroes.  Since nothing new has been posted by Gazillion here or on Facebook for weeks, all we can do is speculate.

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

> I think the Ronan art that Snacks showed give us hope, but I had to contact the support today and I noticed something strange...
> 
> 
> 
> Marvel Heroes in SHSO support?


That's incredibly worrying, this is exactly what I was talking about. The same game I used to play changed all there social media accounts; Facebook etc to the foreign version of the game. Example links to the game etc. I'm sorry to say but in my eyes something bad is happening from experience.

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

I'd also like to add that the game feels dead. When I used to login there was loads of players but now I just see a few players. And those players being new starters. I also used to see a lot of members but now I don't. Kinda makes me worried because the less members means the less money the company gets. The least they could do is update us, but no abandon us. This is poor for a reputable game like SHSO and I'm sure they've lost a lot of players these past days.

----------


## Raven

Gaz were all over us here at CBR when they needed the type of detailed bug feedback that you can't get from a bunch of FB kids - how about they return the favor with a status report right about *now*.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Gaz were all over us here at CBR when they needed the type of detailed bug feedback that you can't get from a bunch of FB kids - how about they return the favor with a status report right about *now*.


https://www.facebook.com/marvelheroes?fref=ts

Marvel Heroes Facebook page.   Age Of Ultron updates, including free Iron Man armor on Free Comic Book Day.  Clearly that's where the players and the money are.  

SHSO was aimed at young players.  I think most of the people who ended up playing were an older demographic that Gazillion believes is better served by Marvel Heroes.  Just a guess.

When Gazillion officially abandons SHSO, I'd like all the gold and fractals I've accumulated in the game to be applied to Marvel Heroes.

----------


## CenturianSpy

To lighten the mood, here's one of my first posts on the original thread:

----------


## Sentinel Marmoset Archer

They did also abandon the game in the summer of 2012 it was like 4 or 5 months with no updates, just sale heroes, the interesting fact here is that in 2012 the first avengers movie came out and now happens something similar and we also have an avengers movie this year.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

listen what u said about them losing players is so true but have hope 
they could be on vacation pr planning something massive i was going to buy au ultron and 12 month membership today but ill hold off on that cuz it will be funny i buy thoose things and the game go down for ever so first imma wait and see wht happens by the end of may if nothing happens im not buying au ultron and iron spider cuz that will be a freaking waste amd they might come out with good codes this time who knows?!

----------


## Charles LePage

Assuming Gaz and Marvel are dropping SHSO in favor of Marvel Heroes, let me ask you all this: what is the point of playing Marvel Heroes?  I have walked around as various characters, but what do you do in the game?  One of the great things about SHSO is the simplicity and ease of use, and MH seems to lack either.

----------


## Wailing Crusader Gargoyle

> Assuming Gaz and Marvel are dropping SHSO in favor of Marvel Heroes, let me ask you all this: what is the point of playing Marvel Heroes?  I have walked around as various characters, but what do you do in the game?  One of the great things about SHSO is the simplicity and ease of use, and MH seems to lack either.


SHSO is also kid-friendly... a "gateway" to Marvel gaming or even Marvel in general. If I was in charge (which I know I'm not), I wouldn't drop it until a suitable replacement was in place, if only for that reason. Maybe staff it with a skeleton crew and not update it much, but from my perspective would be pretty silly to drop, even if it doesn't generate profit. If it hooks folks into other things Marvel then it is a win. I bet it would even make more money if pricing was aimed more at kids. Maybe keep the current pricing/rewards for folks (probably older kids or adults) who enjoy being elite in the game, and dangle a significantly cheaper carrot for the younger kids to help them get a little more of the cool stuff.

Also seems silly to bail just before Guinness record time. If anything, bail after that feather is in your cap... because Marvel Heroes is a very long way from that distinction. There also may be some competition in the future from one of the LEGO games or M:AA... so get in there while the getting is good!

Something else I've been thinking about**: Groot was (I believe) the first Guardian available. He wasn't available until 2 weeks after the release of that film. So while not having content perfectly timed with Avengers 2 is a bummer, it is their status quo.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

In the meantime, the daily grind continues for me: megacollecting and mayhem mission achievements.

And now that I've installed the game on a modern spanking-new PC, it defaults to beautiful graphics settings and I love it, even though the FHD (1920×1080) display isn't a true FHD but rather scaled-up from 1280×720 which is the native resolution of the game it seems.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Assuming Gaz and Marvel are dropping SHSO in favor of Marvel Heroes, let me ask you all this: what is the point of playing Marvel Heroes?  I have walked around as various characters, but what do you do in the game?  One of the great things about SHSO is the simplicity and ease of use, and MH seems to lack either.


Marvel Heroes is really boring Imo not much to do and it makes my brand new computer lag like heck after I'm done playing it.
Gamplay is decent but, tedious not much to do once you've maxed your heroes unless you wanna drop some cash, or buy a special box like I have done its supposed to give a hero or a upgrade token I only get upgrade tokens. But there really isnt much to do its just not fun for me.

----------


## Raven

> Assuming Gaz and Marvel are dropping SHSO in favor of Marvel Heroes, let me ask you all this: what is the point of playing Marvel Heroes?  I have walked around as various characters, but what do you do in the game?  One of the great things about SHSO is the simplicity and ease of use, and MH seems to lack either.


What appeals (or did at one time) to me - 

1) Easy to play with younger kids, although at 11 and 13 now they have moved on
2) Relatively cheap - at one time my family had 4 agent accounts, now it's still very playable as a free game
3) Don't need a top of the line gaming system to run it
4) Simple game play - no reading/planning/strategizing/equipping/etc
5) Short missions and activities - don't have to set aside 2-3 hours to accomplish something
6) The card game - which I still play a lot, although it's hard to find a partner most nights
7) The sheer number of available heroes

----------


## roneers

I'm officially worried now, just logged on and was the only one in the BUGLE for 30 minutes! this should not be happening, even with multiple servers

----------


## MaskedTraveler

They really need to say something then.
Hopefully they'll say something sooner. I don't want it to be a month with no words.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Maybe Gaz are actually abandoning the game which is sad. :Frown:

----------


## millsfan

I dont like marvel heroes at all...They really need to get back to Hero Up..its been so long.  Do it for the fans..............

----------


## Charles LePage

> I dont like marvel heroes at all...They really need to get back to Hero Up..its been so long.  Do it for the fans..............


Do it for the children.  Do it for the adults who are childish.

----------


## DasFeuer

Marvel Heroes = LOTS OF CASH. No, really. To get a good, 400 splinthers hero, you need to LIVE in the game for month, playing and playing and playing. That turns extremely boring after nearly half a month. There is too much information about ingame cashes, some points, armor. Seems like Dota but with heroes.
but pluses are also there. Heroes are not divided into weak and strong, like in shso. I bought Nova, my friend bought Vision - they are all great, and now I'm farming for Vision too, and he wants Iron man to lvl up. There are no heroes only for real cash, just costumes you have to buy in $. And the game is still free. At least there are updates. And you can level up your hero very high on Mondays in the event.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Marvel Heroes = LOTS OF CASH. No, really. To get a good, 400 splinthers hero, you need to LIVE in the game for month, playing and playing and playing. That turns extremely boring after nearly half a month. There is too much information about ingame cashes, some points, armor. Seems like Dota but with heroes.
> but pluses are also there. Heroes are not divided into weak and strong, like in shso. I bought Nova, my friend bought Vision - they are all great, and now I'm farming for Vision too, and he wants Iron man to lvl up. There are no heroes only for real cash, just costumes you have to buy in $. And the game is still free. At least there are updates. And you can level up your hero very high on Mondays in the event.


Wait, do you mean the things you need to buy a hero, cause on my third day of playing I've already bought a hero and I'm considering buying another.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

When you first start, one of the welcoming packages is 400 splinters, or the currency that it is (sorry if I got the currency wrong, I don't remember what the name exactly is). That is enough to buy a hero. Each day you login in, you get 5 of them of 5 of another currency. So, yes, it does lead up to free stuff, but it's a long, long, long time to get it. Right now, I'm playing as Storm (who else?), and I plan to go all the wall with her, and explore more as I still need to get around. After her, I plan on doing the free heroes, and work from there.

----------


## Charles LePage

I'm trying MH 2015, and I'm having some success just wandering the streets fighting people and things, but beyond that, I don't know what to do.  Perhaps with time it will be easier to grasp.

----------


## Emperor Wobbly Guardian

I got Scarlet Witch cause she was cheap and got her AOU costume. So far she has been a blast to play, not sure who I'll unlock next.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I'm trying MH 2015, and I'm having some success just wandering the streets fighting people and things, but beyond that, I don't know what to do.  Perhaps with time it will be easier to grasp.


Are you doing the missions?
Also use items to strengthen your heroes.

----------


## eagle1604

Been playing MH2015 for a while now and its a lot of fun.once you reach 60 you can really gear up your favorite hero and at start doing the endgame content and everything.

also here is something for the Storm fans in this thread:http://cscdn.marvelheroes.com/web/ar...ishingXmen.jpg the hair on this costume is just awesome imo. 

also here is a code: GIFTTROLL

dont know how long its going to last but it makes you level a little faster while the boost is active.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

LOL Why is everyone talking about _Marvel Heroes_ in the _Super Hero Squad Online_ thread?

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> LOL Why is everyone talking about _Marvel Heroes_ in the _Super Hero Squad Online_ thread?


My thought exactly

----------


## Charles LePage

> LOL Why is everyone talking about _Marvel Heroes_ in the _Super Hero Squad Online_ thread?


Our universe is colliding with their universe, and I'd like to end up on the universe that survives.

----------


## CIA

Played Marvel Heroes on the beta, it was enough to never try it again.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Played Marvel Heroes on the beta, it was enough to never try it again.


They've changed the game a lot since the beta so its quite different now.

----------


## shoohman

whole month without any updates 
the last update was on 7th April 
so does gaz have any problem with shso?
a lot of players just leave the game every day because there isn't something new and without updates the game is super boring
its boring to play the same missions every time with the same characters and without new heroes missions and no retired heroes sales
when there will be the next update?with keep the game like he is now they lose a lot of players!its prevent people to buy gold and membership and prevent from playing!what happend to gaz?why there isn't new update for whole month?

----------


## DasFeuer

> Wait, do you mean the things you need to buy a hero, cause on my third day of playing I've already bought a hero and I'm considering buying another.


yep. But what for the second new hero?  :Smile:  I'm playing there for two weeks, not 10 hours a day, and I have only 149 splinters. Both Nova and Vision cost 400, so I bought Nova and now saving for second.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Praying for an update today.

----------


## Wailing Crusader Gargoyle

I'm going to start politely tweeting, messaging, and emailing them. Probably just one message to one source per day... just along the lines of, "hope all is well. Haven't heard from you in a while." We have a lot of articulate and nice people on here. Feel free to join me if you like. Something is bound to get a response.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I'm going to start politely tweeting, messaging, and emailing them. Probably just one message to one source per day... just along the lines of, "hope all is well. Haven't heard from you in a while." We have a lot of articulate and nice people on here. Feel free to join me if you like. Something is bound to get a response.


Funny you should mention this, I tweeted SHSO, Gazillion, and Marvel Games this morning, asking if we would see a SHSO update today.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

There isn't any featured hero in the shop.  :Confused:

----------


## cpinheir

The lack of updates and communication is bad enough, but the fact that they seem to have disabled purchasing of memberships and gold seems like the nail in the coffin....

For those of you that have just started playing MH...I would suggest starting out buying the random hero box at 175 splinters, it's much cheaper than buying the heroes outright. Yes, it means you don't get to choose the hero you get, but I'm willing to trade that convenience for being able to afford 2 to 3 times more heroes. There is a chance you can get duplicate heroes this way, but in the beginning when you have few heroes, the risk is pretty small. I've been playing about 3 weeks and already have Cap, Silver Surfer, Deadpool, Iron Man and Black Widow. I did purchase $20 worth of G's just so I could buy Deadpool and 1 team-up hero (Drax). I'm going to try to make that my only *********** purchase for this game.

Also, I've read the splinters drop about every 7 or 8 minutes as long as you are defeating enemies that are ranked green or higher (greys don't count).  To maximize the chance that you get a multi-splinter drop (supposedly 2, 5 and 10 splinter drops are possible) increase your SIF (special item find) rating as much as possible. You can increase your SIF by equipping certain items. Also, deadpool at level 50 grants a synergy SIF bonus to ALL your heroes. And you can get a %25 SIF increase by finding the costume core that grants it and having the crafter bind it to your costume. And finally, you can equip your team-up hero with an item that grants a SIF boost.

One last thing, you can play any of the starter heroes (there's quite a few of them) up until level 10. During the AoU event, these starter heroes include the 6 movie Avengers, so now is a good time to give the game a try!

----------


## Charles LePage

> The lack of updates and communication is bad enough, but the fact that they seem to have disabled purchasing of memberships and gold seems like the nail in the coffin....


I went here:

https://www.heroup.com/shop/

And purchases didn't appear disabled to me.

----------


## Charles LePage

Does MH come with any sort of map?  I feel like I am wandering aimlessly most of the time in the game.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Praying for an update today.


It looks like your prayers have been answered.

----------


## Charles LePage

On the same day I've been nagging them on Twitter...

Capture4.JPG

----------


## Charles LePage

And there's more..

Capture4.JPG

----------


## Charles LePage

Pictures of Future Foundation Invisible Woman, Spider-Gwen, and Ronan just went up on FB.

Also, they are promising the new level cap will be 40.

"We will also be having more events! For instance, a weekly reset of the survival leaderboards for some awesome 1st place prizes, contests, trivia, xp events to get your Squad leveled to 40, and much more!"

https://www.facebook.com/SuperHeroSq...31379493564204

----------


## Maven

> Pictures of *Future Foundation Invisible Woman*, Spider-Gwen, and Ronan just went up on FB.
> 
> Also, they are promising the new level cap will be 40.






Hopefully, HOPEFULLY FF Mr. Fantastic and FF Thing won't be too far behind as well. And I am certainly looking forward to the new level cap.

----------


## Charles LePage

> [video=youtube;XFI4MNbCRZo]Hopefully, HOPEFULLY FF Mr. Fantastic and FF Thing won't be too far behind as well. And I am certainly looking forward to the new level cap.


They just posted pictures of a new Punisher, Spider-Man, and Daredevil.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

Freaking awesome! But Snacks is trying to kill us, he could say something a long time ago.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Freaking awesome! But Snacks is trying to kill us, he could say something a long time ago.


Snacks apologized...

Capture4.JPG

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

Guys I'm happy ass fuck yo shso is back in business which means my falcon will be even higher lol  lvl40

----------


## Eric@SHSO

Language! Jeeeezzzzzzz

----------


## Charles LePage

Snacks just promised the return of The Watcher and World Events.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

YES A THOUSAND TIMES YES. GOODBYE MH HELLO SHSO!!!!! I can't explain my joy yesssss!!!!!

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> language! Jeeeezzzzzzz


omg snacks im gonna just...

Explode

----------


## millsfan

I'm very happy hero up is back, and with tons of plans for the future. I always felt, with tons of heroes and more on the way, 20 levels per character was hard enough. I knew a level cap increase was to come though. I think it's exciting if they do plan to make different missions and game modes that perhaps heroes over level 20 can only access that give more xp or different rewards (because I mean, come on it's pretty hard to level up to 20 without potions).  The new punisher, spiderman, invisible wonan,and daredevil look great yet I really hope they aren't just reskins (at least don't make all of them reskins?) I would love to have more unique heroes. Speaking of punisher, I always wanted his outfit with the long cloak. I like punisher but I would prefer a fast paced gun combo. I'm excited there is new features for advanced players, stuff we don't know about, and just simply things to look forward to. Great work hero up!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Language! Jeeeezzzzzzz


Welcome back, Eric! We're all excited for all the communications today!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> omg snacks im gonna just...
> 
> Explode


Yay you're back!

----------


## PhantCowboy

Wb Eric u should really check the forums more its fun talking to u bro.
Edit Game is back up and running.
Nothing new except boxes on sale.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

OMG! This is just too much!! I'm gonna faint!
Seriously, this comeback doesn't get any better than this! I'm so eager to see all those new characters and the new level 40 cap.

----------


## CenturianSpy

All boxes are on sale. Good move, Gaz!

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

I am so happy!  Thank you so much Eric for giving me hope!  I was terrified that the game was about to die.  I don't know about all of you, but I think increased level caps is a GREAT idea.  I am looking forward to it more than any new content, because it gives me an excuse to use my favorite maxed characters - and a way to make my favorite weak characters more powerful.   :Smile:

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Somebody get Shadow. I bet he'll love this.[sarcasm] Also when's this stuff coming, I'm guessing next week right?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I am so happy!  Thank you so much Eric for giving me hope!  I was terrified that the game was about to die.  I don't know about all of you, but I think increased level caps is a GREAT idea.  I am looking forward to it more than any new content, because it gives me an excuse to use my favorite maxed characters - and a way to make my favorite weak characters more powerful.


I'm lookin forward to re-Maxing all of my heroes...except Captain Marvel...I hate him so much. I guess I can always buy potions!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I'm lookin forward to re-Maxing all of my heroes...except Captain Marvel...I hate him so much. I guess I can always buy potions!


Im looking forward to remaxing everyone except Goblin and Captain Marvel
I wonder if we will have to buy new badges to get to 40.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Im looking forward to remaxing everyone except Goblin and Captain Marvel


What's wrong with Goblin?  He's OK.  He's more fun than Super Skrull, I haven't even got him to 20 yet, the idea of getting him to 40 has brought on my palpitations.

Somewhere in Gaz's priority list of things to do, around No. 234, you'll find: 'Captain Marvel.  Buff.  And Buff again.  Repeat.'

----------


## PhantCowboy

Goblin just wasn't my favorite because his combos always missed for me but yes Super Skrull will be a pain to max I got him to 16 from tokens and potions.
Also

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Level 40? I barely have anyone on level 20!! 
At least I get to play as Storm again! WOOHOO!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Remember when Gaz raised the max to twenty they removed the "Level Up" potions from the shop? I'm going to stock up on 5000XP potions...

----------


## Charles LePage

> Remember when Gaz raised the max to twenty they removed the "Level Up" potions from the shop? I'm going to stock up on 5000XP potions...


I still have about 9 of those potions in my inventory.

How much do the 5000 XP potions cost?  I like your idea, though I don't think they will remove them.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I still have about 9 of those potions in my inventory.
> 
> How much do the 5000 XP potions cost?  I like your idea, though I don't think they will remove them.


450/500 fractals (member/non-member) apiece. Gaz should probably create 10K XP and 20K XP potions, too. I'm glad my fractal reserves are flush...Gaz just found an effective fractal-sink. THAT, and I'm sure the new Uatu challenges will be quite expensive! YAY!!! More people complaining about getting "sniped"!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Pictures of *Future Foundation Invisible Woman*, Spider-Gwen, and Ronan just went up on FB.


*EEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!*
This is the best one for me. Now as Maven said, Reed, Ben, and hopefully Light Brigade Johnny should be next!

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Here are my wants:

1. More different types of world events since fractals are like the currency now.
2. One Level 40 has been reached, you get a skin/costume for your hero (example: invisible woman/ff or dr. doom/dr. doom 2099) it be really easy to do.
3. Finally, an option to remove that glow on your side of things.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Excited about all the new things coming.
Now I am stuck debating on whether or not I am going to keep playing MH....

----------


## Carmaicol

Classic mystery box behavior. Yesterday I bought my 102th 500-fractal box and nothing, not even a sidekick out of 102 boxes.

Today a sale start and my first 250-fractal box:



Glad you're back, SHSO. I should start saving fractals for the new and awesome upcoming heroes.




> Here are my wants:
> 
> 1. More different types of world events since fractals are like the currency now.
> 2. One Level 40 has been reached, you get a skin/costume for your hero (example: invisible woman/ff or dr. doom/dr. doom 2099) it be really easy to do.
> 3. Finally, an option to remove that glow on your side of things.


4. More female Heroes. And X-Men.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Just hit 11,000 achievement points (don't have a picture 'cause I forgot how to do that).

----------


## CenturianSpy

Looks like Shadowland DD, Thunderbolt Punisher, Ronan (who we have already seen), and a new Spidey (who has me stumped) are on their way, too! I'm also really excited about the Future Foundation IW...that HAS to mean a new Mr. F and Thing are to follow!

Edit: Closest I have come up with is it's Spider-Man Earth-8351 AKA Black Ops Spidey or "Friendly, Neighborhood Spider-Man" in the Spider-Verse.

Edit 2: Just found out his editorial name is "Assassin Spider-Man".

----------


## PhantCowboy

So excited for SL DD hope he wont be just a repaint.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

Wow, the forum came back to life with this update.



> 4. More female Heroes. And X-Men.


I agree.



> Just found out his editorial name is "Assassin Spider-Man".


Well, honestly, I'm not very excited about him. (we already have too many spiders)

This sale is definitely a golden opportunity for me. I spent 48,000 fractals on boxes and I got: Agent Coulson, Green Goblin, Juggernaut, Rocket Raccoon, Sabretooth, Titanium Man, Ultron, a few sidekicks and a couple of super rare cards!  :Cool: 
BTW, could anyone tell me a bit more about World Events? I know it had something to do with Uatu/watcher and collecting fractals, but since Eric mentioned their return, I want to know more.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> BTW, could anyone tell me a bit more about World Events? I know it had something to do with Uatu/watcher and collecting fractals, but since Eric mentioned their return, I want to know more.


Every twelve hours Gaz gave out two Spidey Noirs. The first went to the person who deposited the most fractals during the 12 hours. Once you deposited the fractals you lost them regardless if you were the player who deposited the most (hence winning Noir) or if you just deposited 10 fractals. The reason I mention "10 fractals" was because that was the _least_ amount of fractals to be entered in the Noir Sweepstakes were Gaz would pick *ONE* person randomly (twice a day) to "win" Noir. This system set up a phenomena known as "sniping" were players would wait until the final minute to outbid the 12 hour leader. So, I suggest when you win, you screencap the picture saying you deposited the most, because often those players were outbid in the final few moments, and actually lost Noir.

So: 2 winners from depositing the most fractals + 2 randomly selected winners per day (4 winners in total).

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> BTW, could anyone tell me a bit more about World Events? I know it had something to do with Uatu/watcher and collecting fractals, but since Eric mentioned their return, I want to know more.


The original one was something like this: every 12 hours, squaddies can attempt to win Spider-Man Noir by turning over to Uatu a minimum of 10 fractals, back when gold and silver were the currency for the store. the one who turns in the most fractals at the close of the event wins Noir, plus another winner is randomly chosen from all other squaddies who turned over fractals. As you can guess, in the last minute of 12 hours there can be a frenzy of fractals submission as squaddies try to outbid each other, and sniping (as Spy mentioned) with last second super-high bids has burned a lot of folks who thought they got it in the bag. There was a time when Gaz would swap out Noir for other heroes and bundles, right before the Big Update, and one specific player, Strontium Sun Raker, kept on submitting fractals in the hundreds of thousands within the last minute and kept on winning.

----------


## Iron Enforcer

Decent attempt at damage control. Preview without promise. "Coming soon" is such a relative term in the industry, and people are going to flip when Spider-Gwen is a gold-only hero or you have to "win" Foundation Sue because Marvel won't let anybody "sell" Fantastic Four related characters.

The terms are always worse than the tease.

But what I'll never wrap my head around is why so many developers think "more levels, more grinding" is in any way synonymous with creating interesting content. It's not. Does that mentality really think that if I'm too busy leveling/grinding in one game, I won't spend time (or money) in other games?

Because it won't. And we don't _need_ 40 levels other than to make this game seem longer. And more monotonous. And tedious.

And I already have a pretty major "more levels, more grinding" thing going on with global events called _sports_ and _careers_ and _relationships_, all of which offer me far better rewards than glitter effects that will eat even more of the limited memory the game lets me use.

Why is it so hard for a game be fun for 5 to 30 minutes without getting stale? Even the Squad Time episodes suffered from this. An awesome 4 minute video is better than a 15 minute video that drags on just for the sake of being longer.

Awesome Per Second. Watch it. Feel it. Live it. Awesome. Per. Second. It's all we _really_ want out of a gaming experience.

----------


## Raven

> Language! Jeeeezzzzzzz


Eric, if you go this long without talking to us again, you're getting a spanking!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Decent attempt at damage control. Preview without promise. "Coming soon" is such a relative term in the industry, and people are going to flip when Spider-Gwen is a gold-only hero or you have to "win" Foundation Sue because Marvel won't let anybody "sell" Fantastic Four related characters.
> 
> The terms are always worse than the tease.
> 
> But what I'll never wrap my head around is why so many developers think "more levels, more grinding" is in any way synonymous with creating interesting content. It's not. Does that mentality really think that if I'm too busy leveling/grinding in one game, I won't spend time (or money) in other games?
> 
> Because it won't. And we don't _need_ 40 levels other than to make this game seem longer. And more monotonous. And tedious.
> 
> And I already have a pretty major "more levels, more grinding" thing going on with global events called _sports_ and _careers_ and _relationships_, all of which offer me far better rewards than glitter effects that will eat even more of the limited memory the game lets me use.
> ...


While I agree with the basic premise that the game needs more "awesome" content (I'm a firm believer in more mission backdrops), the A/S model negates humans' desire to collect. MMOs attract players who play a game because they WANT to _collect_ items (XP points, fractals, etc) to make a character stronger/faster/etc or to unlock other content.

What your post did remind me of is I hope that Gaz kept track of all the XP earned by our MAX heroes (like they did when MAX level increased to 20) and that is awarded on reboot.

Edit: Also, I remember a ST or FF episode where Gaz (I think it was Jared) said that these new levels would bring an increase in Damage points. I'd also like to see a 4 star PU attack added...

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Double XP in Ultron Missions!

Posted: May 7, 2015 at 7:25 pm

2015_175x100_DoubleXP_UTurnedOutTheLights
This weekend, gain DOUBLE EXPERIENCE POINTS when you take on any of the Ultron missions, including “Flat Broke and Rusted” and both editions of “U Turned Out the Lights?!“

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> What your post did remind me of is I hope that Gaz kept track of all the XP earned by our MAX heroes (like they did when MAX level increased to 20) and that is awarded on reboot...


This is something I would also like to know.

Very happy to hear about the new big update!!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> What your post did remind me of is I hope that Gaz kept track of all the XP earned by our MAX heroes (like they did when MAX level increased to 20) and that is awarded on reboot.


I hope XP does earn in the background, so to speak, although I've rarely played with level 20 players except to complete achievements and win crisis missions. It takes 5000 XP to reach 20, I assume the next levels will require 5500, 6000, 6500 etc. And I do wonder if we'll have to purchase more expensive badges to go beyond 20 and then 30 (possibly renaming the original badge to "silver badge" and then naming these as gold and adamantium badges respectively). Speaking of the latter, I'm also in favor of adamantium badges for sidekicks.

----------


## Carmaicol

//Iron Enforcer

Carnage was the most desired hero once, as Spy said, and there was an outrage when he was gold. Almost noone talk about him now, same as Agent Venom. If Spider-Gwen turns out to be gold, I expect the same thing. Of the list above I see Ronan as the World Event Prize, not Sue.

You don't have to level all your heroes, just your favorites and that's if you really want to. That work is for players that enjoy having a higher squad, same thing for achievements. If you enjoy just walking around with a bunch of heroes doing nothing, the game still fun.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

So I tried to get Green Goblin and purchased about 4.5k worth of mystery boxes.
All I got were 1 Rare Card, 5 Gold Badges, 1 Sidekick, and cards.
Not what I expected, but I guess it will do. It just added more to do on my list @_@

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> So I tried to get Green Goblin and purchased about 4.5k worth of mystery boxes.
> All I got were 1 Rare Card, 5 Gold Badges, 1 Sidekick, and cards.
> Not what I expected, but I guess it will do. It just added more to do on my list @_@


I'm trying to cut down on my badged heroes but I keep buying boxes and getting badges for heroes I really don't like.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Because one GIF is not enough

I want someone to recreate this with the SHSO FF.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Nice to get a preview of things to come, very happy that we're getting a new Punisher in game. 

Guess with the levels going up to 40, Giganto is going to be working overtime collecting hero tokens every day now.

----------


## Charles LePage

> What your post did remind me of is I hope that Gaz kept track of all the XP earned by our MAX heroes (like they did when MAX level increased to 20) and that is awarded on reboot.


I'm sure they have been tracked, but if they weren't, there will be a riot.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I'm trying to cut down on my badged heroes but I keep buying boxes and getting badges for heroes I really don't like.


I got:
Mobius
Ultimate Spiderman
Reptil
Classic Wolverine
Rescue (Don't have yet)

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Didn't realize that we had famous squaddies.
I guess this person either meant the Top 10's or us, the Super CBR'ians XD

----------


## Wailing Crusader Gargoyle

> Carnage was the most desired hero once, as Spy said, and there was an outrage when he was gold. Almost noone talk about him now, same as Agent Venom...


Well, my sample size is pretty small... but my son is still bummed about Agent Venom AND Carnage and can frequently be found spending some of his limited play time sitting in the shop gazing at one or the other. That said, I'm not sure he would be able to save the 8K fractals that Carnage would probably be if they switched him over. It's a tough time to be 7 years old and a die-hard symbiote fan.  :Smile:

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> And I do wonder if we'll have to purchase more expensive badges to go beyond 20 and then 30 (possibly renaming the original badge to "silver badge" and then naming these as gold and adamantium badges respectively). Speaking of the latter, I'm also in favor of adamantium badges for sidekicks.


Maybe the new badges will be craftable, we are just stocking craft material for a long time.

----------


## Maven

> And I do wonder if we'll have to purchase more expensive badges to go beyond 20 and then 30 (possibly renaming the original badge to "silver badge" and then naming these as gold and adamantium badges respectively). Speaking of the latter, I'm also in favor of adamantium badges for sidekicks.


The current badges are gold, so my theory is (and has been since noticing the badges being gold when they debuted AND when talk of extra badges/levels started) that the new badges will be adamantium and cover the further twenty levels, as well as potentially be 1,000 fractals a pop (if not a little more). But I could see them relegating the current badges to be silver and having gold AND addy badges to purchase, with gold being 1,000 fractals and addy being somewhere between 2,000 and 5,000 fractals, OR the addy being craftable as suggested by Roaming Colossus Lion.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Yay! Gaz is back! Bought some boxes and got badges for Invisible Woman and Classic Thor, I'm pretty happy! Anyway, I'm very curious about the new unlockable levels and world event.

----------


## cpinheir

Glad to see SHSO is still alive and kicking!

ccdb9c1bdc8c745ae389fd40950de56c0da8fd353a66724250f3e5b8e6ac9207.jpg

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

add me on shso fighting raven squad name is mars interplanetary prophet

----------


## roneers

Finally! and I was almost in the fifth state of grief: Acceptance

(I hate marvel heroes personally, no offense. Just not my game, so i'm very happy now!)

[edit]
IDEA!
how about we make this comeback a flashmob celebration! Like, everyone swing around the bugle as a spiderman at said time or something?
(spiderman so anyone can join)

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

and lvl 40 dont you think thts kind o a stretch when u think about it all 180+ characters has to get to lvl forty my brother is extremely pissed he said he was enjoying a entirely maxed squad also imagine the ppl who just started omg thats gonna be hell for them cuz they dont know how to lvl up and go to lvl 1-40 also im happy personally on my behalf cuz im tired of a remaxed squad lol now i can stop doing acheivement points and get my hereoes from lvl 20-40

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Finally after 20-odd boxes I got the last box-only sidekick, Mini Electro, from an Ock Box, as well as Titanium Drone and Villainville Robo-Girl. Not bad.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> The current badges are gold, so my theory is (and has been since noticing the badges being gold when they debuted AND when talk of extra badges/levels started) that the new badges will be adamantium and cover the further twenty levels, as well as potentially be 1,000 fractals a pop (if not a little more). But I could see them relegating the current badges to be silver and having gold AND addy badges to purchase, with gold being 1,000 fractals and addy being somewhere between 2,000 and 5,000 fractals, OR the addy being craftable as suggested by Roaming Colossus Lion.


I sure hope not buying badges will be 5000 fractals. Thats like buying the heroes all over again. I would expect it to be less then 3,000 or something.

----------


## Fang_212

Hi, Been awhile since I posted. Glad the game is not dying!   :Wink: 

So boxes are half price. But I have a question. They say you have a better chance at getting a boxed hero/villian if your a member(Increased Chance to Win featured Mystery Box Hero). Does anyone know how much advantage you have as opposed to not being a member?
Like do I have a 30% chance? 10% chance?

Always been curious about this :-)

----------


## Raven

> Hi, Been awhile since I posted. Glad the game is not dying!  
> 
> So boxes are half price. But I have a question. They say you have a better chance at getting a boxed hero/villian if your a member(Increased Chance to Win featured Mystery Box Hero). Does anyone know how much advantage you have as opposed to not being a member?
> Like do I have a 30% chance? 10% chance?
> 
> Always been curious about this :-)


It's been pretty random in my experience as both member and non-member. As a member it has taken me 80+ boxes sometimes to get a hero, whereas I've gotten some in less than 5 tries without a membership.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Does anyone know how much advantage you have as opposed to not being a member?
> Like do I have a 30% chance? 10% chance?
> 
> Always been curious about this :-)


Members have *double* the chance of landing the ultra rare spot compare to FTPers. Or, that is what we were told by Gazillion.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

So I've been daily collecting and I've been noticing my heroes are not getting the XP they should have with Daily Collect from FFF. So I switched to a hero and went to collect one by walking to it and still did not get any XP. They are being counted, just no XP. I even refreshed as well.

Anyone else getting this problem?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So I've been daily collecting and I've been noticing my heroes are not getting the XP they should have with Daily Collect from FFF. So I switched to a hero and went to collect one by walking to it and still did not get any XP. They are being counted, just no XP. I even refreshed as well.
> 
> Anyone else getting this problem?


I just collected with Mini FFF with no problems.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I'm trying to cut down on my badged heroes but I keep buying boxes and getting badges for heroes I really don't like.


You know, I've bought boxes every now and again for ages, as much to get rare cards as to get the boxed hero/villain.  Over recent months I can't remember a single hero badge coming out for me - I've got them in the past, but not so much recently.  Now, however, with the box sale on, I paid for maybe 10 (different) boxes the other day and got three badges.  I wonder whether with the new 40 max level coming into operation soon (allegedly), Gaz has changed the odds on getting badges from boxes, so that more badges pop out and as a result more of us will have heroes in our squads that need levelling up?  

Or maybe this is just another example of the random fluctuation that constitutes the great web of existence.... 

For those who are interested, I got the badges for Iron Man Mk II (OK with that), Stealth Armour Iron Man (not so bothered) and Bombastic Bag Man (well, OK, except when you play with BBM you get followed by loads of Hulks, Spider-men, Widows and Iron Men all wanting to be your friend - in the old days it would have been Falcons, Things, Cyclopses and Ms Marvels who were the stalkers).

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I just collected with Mini FFF with no problems.


I just tried again on a second browser and it is still happening.
I guess I'll send in a ticket...

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I just tried again on a second browser and it is still happening.
> I guess I'll send in a ticket...


Did you try deleting your cookies first?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Did you try deleting your cookies first?


I recently cleared my cookies before all the updates came.
Are you talking about clearing Unity cookies or something?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I recently cleared my cookies before all the updates came.
> Are you talking about clearing Unity cookies or something?


No. I was referring to your browser's cookies. Gaz will tell you to uninstall/reinstall.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> No. I was referring to your browser's cookies. Gaz will tell you to uninstall/reinstall.


Well it seems to be working. I guess it had to do something with the last time frame for the game. Weird...

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

thanks for the add bro
squad name is 

mars interplanetary prophet lvl 1200+
acheivement points-7215

----------


## derwipok

Well after burning through ~19k fractals during the current sale I've now reached 135 Mystery Boxes without ever getting one of the box heroes.

----------


## Ace

> Well after burning through ~19k fractals during the current sale I've now reached 135 Mystery Boxes without ever getting one of the box heroes.


Sorry to hear that, you'll get one eventually. Yesterday I decided to spend 5k on the mystery boxes just to try my luck. I actually had a funny notion of getting lucky by going into the shop using Scarlet Witch so I did, lol. I wanted Rocket, Juggernaut and Mr. Fixit. I got Mr. Fixit on the first box, Rocket on the third and Juggy on the fifth. Pretty lucky if you ask me. Oh and I'm not a member....

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Wow, the changes made in M.O.D.O.K were extremely good, his combo chain is fantastic.
The next one to be changed should be Armored Daredevil.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Wow, the changes made in M.O.D.O.K were extremely good, his combo chain is fantastic.


Yes, I agree, I played him in the U Turned Out the Lights for the Ultron weekend earlier and didn't find it too difficult to reach ada.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Wow, the changes made in M.O.D.O.K were extremely good, his combo chain is fantastic.


Yes, that's what I've been trying to say the whole time. I don't know why people (Spy) criticise him, without even trying him out after they buffed him.



> The next one to be changed should be Armored Daredevil.


Yes, and many other older heroes.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

ur saying modok fightin style isnt the same nomore they changed it?

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> ur saying modok fightin style isnt the same nomore they changed it?


I'm just saying that all of his attacks (basic attacks, power attacks and hero up) inflict more damage than before, when he was a challenge reward. You can see the damage he used to deal on old youtube videos. They increased his damage later, and it looks like they did it again, since the current damage is higher than it says on his wiki page. Also, after performing his third power attack, he used to get stunned/dizzy, and that has been removed.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> I'm just saying that all of his attacks (basic attacks, power attacks and hero up) inflict more damage than before, when he was a challenge reward. You can see the damage he used to deal on old youtube videos. They increased his damage later, and it looks like they did it again, since the current damage is higher than it says on his wiki page. Also, after performing his third power attack, he used to get stunned/dizzy, and that has been removed.


His basic chain is faster too, and he walks forward when doing that mental wave.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> His basic chain is faster too, and he walks forward when doing that mental wave.


Thanks, Iridescent Gardener! I forgot to add that. :Smile:

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I'm just saying that all of his attacks (basic attacks, power attacks and hero up) inflict more damage than before, when he was a challenge reward. You can see the damage he used to deal on old youtube videos. They increased his damage later, and it looks like they did it again, since the current damage is higher than it says on his wiki page. Also, after performing his third power attack, he used to get stunned/dizzy, and that has been removed.


You are right, Modok is way better now, but the wiki is right, (unless you are talking about the videos that are really old and outdated) I personally updated his damage and it was a long time ago, so do not blame it on the wiki!

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> You are right, Modok is way better now, but the wiki is right, (unless you are talking about the videos that are really old and outdated) I personally updated his damage and it was a long time ago, so do not blame it on the wiki!


Well, I know the difference isn't really big, but you might want to update it again. I just played a mission with MODOK, and here is what I noticed.
His combo now deals:    7+(15+15+15)+19+32+47=150
On the wiki it says:       7+(14+14+14)+18+31+45=143
His power attacks and hero up are also a bit stronger now.
Power 1: Rocket Blast
damage - 45
wiki damage - 43
Power 2: Missile Barrage
damage - 49x6
wiki damage - 47x6
Power 3: Super Beam
damage - 13 Damage each hit
wiki damage - 12 Damage each hit
Hero Up:
damage - 152
wiki damage - 145

*Note that I played with MODOK lvl 20

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Yes, that's what I've been trying to say the whole time. I don't know why people (Spy) criticise him, without even trying him out after they buffed him.


<laughs> I play with every character I can... MODOK is _still_ one of the worse characters in missions. I still enjoy playing as him, though.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Well, I know the difference isn't really big, but you might want to update it again. I just played a mission with MODOK, and here is what I noticed.
> His combo now deals:    7+(15+15+15)+19+32+47=150
> On the wiki it says:       7+(14+14+14)+18+31+45=143
> His power attacks and hero up are also a bit stronger now.
> Power 1: Rocket Blast
> damage - 45
> wiki damage - 43
> Power 2: Missile Barrage
> damage - 49x6
> ...


You are using Mini Fin Fang Foom or other sidekick with passive damage buff.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> <laughs> I play with every character I can... MODOK is _still_ one of the worse characters in missions. I still enjoy playing as him, though.


So, we just have different opinions.



> You are using Mini Fin Fang Foom or other sidekick with passive damage buff.


You are right, thank you for correcting me! I totally forgot about the passive damage buff. Sorry about this, I'm a real idiot sometimes.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> You are right, thank you for correcting me! I totally forgot about the passive damage buff. Sorry about this, I'm a real idiot sometimes.


No Problem! One thing that I would like they bring back is the S.H.I.E.L.D. Agent Report, where they talked what's new, what's updated, what bugs are fixed, like MODOK was buffed last year but many people didn't knew till now.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

and oh ok and i saw u on shso lol

----------


## roneers

Ok, I'm still in for the idea of a spiderman-bugle invasion of Cbr
But, since I live in Europe, I'm probably not the right person to organize something like this, (read time difference)
Who could help me with this?

----------


## derwipok

> Sorry to hear that, you'll get one eventually.


You were right, got Rocket Raccoon from my 138th Mystery Box.

----------


## Charles LePage

> You were right, got Rocket Raccoon from my 138th Mystery Box.


Rocket is great in missions!  You are going to have a great time with him.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Anyone get a Daily Bugle Weekend Edition email last week?

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

nope but my brother jose did lol

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

hello guys  mr incredible showed up just showed up if u dont know who this is ,rhis is mars older cousin
Incredible eye turtle how is everyone doing today 
and say happy mothers day to youll moms for me and do anyone know when lvl 40 update coming out cuz im ready



squad name:Incredible Eye Turtle 
squad lvl :4462
acheievement points :15767

----------


## Charsmatic Tiger

> Thank goodness! I just updated our "Most Wanted" (link) thread with My Top 10 or so "L" characters. Give it a read, contact your SHSO friends to check it out! Let's get more of us back on this forum! I archived all my old lists on there, too. Enjoy!


hey spy can you give me a link to the chat site?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> hey spy can you give me a link to the chat site?


Chat site? Are you referring to CBOX? All links are on the first post of this thread.

----------


## VikDaBomb

Anyone know the SURVIVAL easiest missions where you get Vibranium Ore?  :Smile:

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Anyone know the SURVIVAL easiest missions where you get Vibranium Ore?


I suggest "Time to take A.I.M", I think it's the easiest one. "Strike of the spider foes" is easy too.

----------


## Raven

> Anyone know the SURVIVAL easiest missions where you get Vibranium Ore?


Vibranium is awarded in CRISIS edition missions, both the survival and regular type of missions. Easiest one to get it in would be Time to Take Aim Survival Crisis Edition.

----------


## chrishb

Just want to leave a little Note here.
Due to the Mystery Box-Event I just dumped all my Fractals (6.000) for some Mystery-boxes. Juggernaut, Rocket Raccoon and Winter Soldier. One reason was, that I was just about to reach the 100 opened Mystery-Boxes-Achievement. In total it´s 110 opened boxes now. And guess what, no special hero so far. Without Shield Membership of course. Nice winning chance…

Chris

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Yeah, it's pretty much random. My non-agent needed 69 boxes before I got a featured hero (Sabretooth) but before him I got a retired hero (Pure Elektra). Now at 92 boxes and no other heroes. My agent, OTOH, has all the boxed heroes and sidekicks already.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Even without membership, you can still lucky.
My lucky pulls were Venom, Rocket Raccoon, and Agent Coulson.
Venom, I got on my first box (Everyone was like mad at me, and this was when we had to use GOLD to buy them)
RR I got within 10 boxes I believe
Agent Coulson I got with 5 boxes I believe.

Don't think Im lucky. I've been trying to get Green Goblin and Doctor Octopus and Ive had many tries without getting them yet.

----------


## Arnier

> Even without membership, you can still lucky.
> My lucky pulls were Venom, Rocket Raccoon, and Agent Coulson.
> Venom, I got on my first box (Everyone was like mad at me, and this was when we had to use GOLD to buy them)
> RR I got within 10 boxes I believe
> Agent Coulson I got with 5 boxes I believe.
> 
> Don't think Im lucky. I've been trying to get Green Goblin and Doctor Octopus and Ive had many tries without getting them yet.


I've got Green Goblin on first try, Venom on 10th try, and Doc Ock tooks me about 150 tries (I stop counting on 100)

----------


## PhantCowboy

Glad I already got all of the Box heroes when I was a Member because it seems like they've made it harder to get the heroes.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> it seems like they've made it harder to get the heroes.


Maybe they even increased the chance, since I got all 11 boxed heroes I was missing during this sale. Maybe I was just lucky, but I bought dozens of boxes before, and I didn't get them. Before this sale I only had Venom and Winter Soldier.

----------


## roneers

well, this is about the watcher coming back. shouldn't be spoilers right? just see their facebook
I see multiple options for it
1. the same system with noir as main price and sometimes something special, making fractals used for the event
2. the same system with noir as main price and somtimes something special but with something different to donate, like gold (seems highly unlikely) or something new they invented.
3. the same system (yes again) but with a new hero as main price (so the veterans will donate too) with fractals (or something else for that matter)
4. something entirely new.

I'm actually putting my money on the third option, seems the best one to me, and then noir becomes agent only. I think it would be smart.
(plus it doesn't make him very common again, i like having a fairly unique hero)

Now, what do you guys think?

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

I'm guessing that Ronan will be the next prize.

----------


## Smashing Colossus

> I'm guessing that Ronan will be the next prize.


I agree. He is a high chance of being our main World Event Character

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> I'm guessing that Ronan will be the next prize.


I think he will be boxed. My guess is (if the system is similar to last time) they either throw Spider-Man Noir back in or replace him with Big Time Spider-Man or another new Spidey.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

I think that there will be multiple world events going on simultaneously, and the many new heroes recently revealed will all be rewards.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

On the Future Foundation side of things, I'm guessing Sue, Reed and Ben will be offered as a pre-sale bundle for gold like X-Force and GotG. If Gaz throws in Light Brigade / Negative Zone / whatever-name-he-will-have Johnny maybe he'll be boxed like Rocket or agent-only like Starlord since his nemesis Annihilus is agent-only too.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I think he will be boxed. My guess is (if the system is similar to last time) they either throw Spider-Man Noir back in or replace him with Big Time Spider-Man or another new Spidey.





> I think that there will be multiple world events going on simultaneously, and the many new heroes recently revealed will all be rewards.


I believe these are what's going to be happening. These makes more sense to me.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Finally...just posted Episode 35 of my ongoing series of R3s on our "Most Wanted" thread. It's interesting that 5 out of 6 of the heroes Gaz recently posted are R3s...and that doesn't even count the last two we got.

----------


## Smashing Colossus

What's Up Squaddies. Just wanted to inform you that soon we will be doing giveaways. So stay tuned at our FB Page: https://www.facebook.com/SHSOriginals
Contest.jpg

----------


## Ravin' Ray

So I'm guessing you'll be giving away codes for card heroes that come with 2-week membership?

----------


## Raven

> I think he will be boxed. My guess is (if the system is similar to last time) they either throw Spider-Man Noir back in or replace him with Big Time Spider-Man or another new Spidey.


I don't see Spider Man Noir returning for the Watcher event given that we just had a major time is right event to win him.

----------


## Smashing Colossus

> So I'm guessing you'll be giving away codes for card heroes that come with 2-week membership?


Yes card heroes are being given away. I don't know if the supplier though gives Membership with it.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I don't see Spider Man Noir returning for the Watcher event given that we just had a major time is right event to win him.


I agree. It also said "This could be your last chance to add Noir to your squad." So I think that means he probably wont be coming back.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Just happend:

Me and my friend were playing on that lizard mission, and one of the lizardlings were glitch falling off the map. So I said:

1. I can't Punch! Show me how to Punch!

My friend gets the hit and says:

2. That's how you punch.

"Ant-Man in theaters this July" no advertisement here.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

what mystery box do i have a better chance getting the boxed character is?
other than venom i have him!


squad name-Mars Interplanetary Prophet
acheievement points-7250
signature hero-loki

----------


## CenturianSpy

> what mystery box do i have a better chance getting the boxed character is?
> other than venom i have him!


Mystery Boxes have the same percentages. Also you can have a permanent signature by selecting the "Settings" tab on the top row.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

what box u got the character out the fastest?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

It's random per player. I don't even recall which box I opened the least.

----------


## PhantCowboy

I was really lucky with the T-Man box I bought 3 and got first Astonishing Cyclops then Scarlet Witch and on my third I got T-Man.
All my other box heroes have taken me 40+ tries though as an Agent.

----------


## PhantCowboy

I wonder if we will get a big update or if It will be spread out.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I wonder if we will get a big update or if It will be spread out.


My hope is: spread out.   Big updates are unwieldy and can lead to big things broken.  Let's spread out the goodness over an extended period of time.

Gaz should let us beta test new features, IMO.

----------


## millsfan

> My hope is: spread out.   Big updates are unwieldy and can lead to big things broken.  Let's spread out the goodness over an extended period of time.
> 
> Gaz should let us beta test new features, IMO.


Honestly, I am just wondering why they went from updates and communication every week to nothing. I'm wondering every week when they will come back and I'm also wondering if they will make characters from age of ultron (they mentioned hulkbuster once).  
I really want them to come back I miss everything

----------


## Charles LePage

> Honestly, I am just wondering why they went from updates and communication every week to nothing. I'm wondering every week when they will come back and I'm also wondering if they will make characters from age of ultron (they mentioned hulkbuster once).  
> I really want them to come back I miss everything


I believe the proof is in the pudding.  In four years, more often than not, SHSO has missed opportunities to tie into TV shows and movies and comic book events.  Marvel Heroes has been successful regarding the timing of their updates and events.  MH has been described as being more profitable than SHSO.  I have no evidence of that, but I can believe it, and if it is true, then of course MH is where the time and attention will be directed.

----------


## Raven

> Gaz should let us beta test new features, IMO.


Couldn't agree more given the track record of new feature = something old and seemingly unrelated gets broken.

----------


## SeanGeezarMan

So, I won the trivia and got an ultra rare heroic box. I had all box characters so I got Noir.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> So, I won the trivia and got an ultra rare heroic box. I had all box characters so I got Noir.


That's pretty cool.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> So, I won the trivia and got an ultra rare heroic box. I had all box characters so I got Noir.


Nice bro
Anyone had a Maintenance notice yet? I would have thought they would have gone down by now.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Nice bro
> Anyone had a Maintenance notice yet? I would have thought they would have gone down by now.


I think they're not doing maintenance or updates for a little bit longer.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I think they're not doing maintenance or updates for a little bit longer.


Like a few weeks longer or a few hours?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

They did say they're working on fixing bugs and if these are more serious than usual I'd expect a longer wait for the next maintenance or update. If they've got one ready it might be, from experience, Saturday dawn my time or Friday afternoon US.

----------


## CenturianSpy

It's coming!!!!




Update for those without imgur.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Knew it Cant wait!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Gaah! Gotta sneak in those updates at work!

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

I want Spider-Gwen. I want Spider-Gwen. I want Spider-Gwen. I want Spider-Gwen.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I want Spider-Gwen. I want Spider-Gwen. I want Spider-Gwen. I want Spider-Gwen.


You and me both.

----------


## raw68

I will take anything new.  Wish they would have had the membership sale like they did last year.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Its been 2 hours why are they not up yet!!!!!! 

I'm JK

Game is back up

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Game is back up


Hip, hip!!!!

HOORAY!!!

----------


## PhantCowboy

The Watcher is here and the prize........... AU Ultron!!!!!!!!!
The old hall of fame is still there too
and

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

titles and a mysterious badge next to the heroes "silver" badge!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Is there anything else new cause I won't be able to get on until 5pm est

----------


## MaskedTraveler

So what do we do for this event?
How is this event run?

Never did this event before.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> So what do we do for this event?
> How is this event run?
> 
> Never did this event before.


You put in a certain amount of fractals and whoever has the most wins. You can also won by putting in a few fractals and getting randomly picked but that's really slim. The events is twice a day but you have to watch out for snipers they wait until a few seconds left and put in a huge amount fractals so they can't be beaten.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So what do we do for this event?
> How is this event run?
> 
> Never did this event before.





> You put in a certain amount of fractals and whoever has the most wins. You can also won by putting in a few fractals and getting randomly picked but that's really slim. The events is twice a day but you have to watch out for snipers they wait until a few seconds left and put in a huge amount fractals so they can't be beaten.


You forgot to add you lose all fractals you wager regardless if you win...be careful.

Also, who remembers how to view the scoreboard without adding fractals?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> titles and a mysterious badge next to the heroes "silver" badge!


Looks like my guess is right, the old level 12+ is now silver, the new gold badge is for 21+.



> You put in a certain amount of fractals and whoever has the most wins. You can also won by putting in a few fractals and getting randomly picked but that's really slim. The events is twice a day but you have to watch out for snipers they wait until a few seconds left and put in a huge amount fractals so they can't be beaten.


The leaderboard is intact I see. RCL's name is there as well as incessant Last Chance sniper Strontium Sun Raker.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

So basically it is an auction.
Even if you lose, you don't get the fractals back?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So basically it is an auction.
> Even if you lose, you don't get the fractals back?


Yes, gone forever...

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Also, who remembers how to view the scoreboard without adding fractals?


This is how it looked like with the old menus:

Gaz forgot to add a view event item to the new menus.



> Even if you lose, you don't get the fractals back?


That's correct

----------


## Ace

> Also, who remembers how to view the scoreboard without adding fractals?


I think players used to be able to view it from a section in the old challenge system but now that it's gone I have the same question you do '-'. I wanted to take a peek so I put in 10 fractals....

----------


## millsfan

It is good to see the game back in action, yet when they said an update, my mind flooded with possible character or features to the game that could come (at least new loading screens).  I consider the watcher coming back as a maintenance, it wasn't really new content, but just bringing back something.  It's cool they're giving away a prize worth a lot of money.  I wonder how long AU ultron will be given out, and also if they're giving him out to potentially replace his spot in the "buying tons of gold" section.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> This is how it looked like with the old menus:
> 
> Gaz forgot to add a view event item to the new menus.


Good memory. Thanks for the post.




> I think players used to be able to view it from a section in the old challenge system but now that it's gone I have the same question you do '-'. I wanted to take a peek so I put in 10 fractals....


After the initial 10, you can add just one to view the leaderboard...
Now to think about how many fractals I'm willing to risk on getting AU Ultron...

----------


## PhantCowboy

Maybe Gaz updated it so that you dont lose your fractals if you dont win That would be a cool feature
@Spy wait and Snipe someone.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Maybe Gaz updated it so that you dont lose your fractals if you dont win That would be a cool feature
> @Spy wait and Snipe someone.


<laughs> I prefer the phrase "outbid in a timely manner" over "snipe". Remember everyone, Gaz introduced these "World Events" to take many of the fractals out of player's warchests. I think I'll play my 10 fractals per contest and save my fractals...unless the bidding is way too cheap to pass.

Edit: 184,382 fractals is the current high.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Well, I guess my only chance is to be the lucky draw...
That is also way to high, way to fast.

----------


## Raven

> <laughs> I prefer the phrase "outbid in a timely manner" over "snipe". Remember everyone, Gaz introduced these "World Events" to take many of the fractals out of player's warchests. I think I'll play my 10 fractals per contest and save my fractals...unless the bidding is way too cheap to pass.
> 
> Edit: 184,382 fractals is the current high.


But they have made the reward a hero that many with large war chests probably already have... anyway my advice to anyone here is just wait and be patient, the high bids will start getting lower after a while - save your fractals.

----------


## Ace

> I think I'll play my 10 fractals per contest and save my fractals...unless the bidding is way too cheap to pass.


Yup, I'm going to do the same. There are always those players who come along with a ridiculous amount of fractals.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> The Watcher is here and the prize........... AU Ultron!!!!!!!!!
> The old hall of fame is still there too
> and


Where did you find Big Time Spider-Man?

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> But they have made the reward a hero that many with large war chests probably already have... anyway my advice to anyone here is just wait and be patient, the high bids will start getting lower after a while - save your fractals.


They might rotate heros every day, we don't know yet, it is possible Gold Ultron might only be there once.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Well, I guess my only chance is to be the lucky draw...
> That is also way to high, way to fast.


I think there were three CBRites who via the raffle...it's a good bet for ten fractals.




> But they have made the reward a hero that many with large war chests probably already have... anyway my advice to anyone here is just wait and be patient, the high bids will start getting lower after a while - save your fractals.


I don't have him...but my 700K fractals will wait. It's good advice. I "won" Noir on the eighth day at 18K fractals.




> Yup, I'm going to do the same. There are always those players who come along with a ridiculous amount of fractals.


I'll probably wait until the 50K or under mark. I want to save my fractals for the Max Level 40 reboot.

Edit: Happy 700 pages, everyone!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Where did you find Big Time Spider-Man?


He's in the hero selector page.

----------


## Raven

> He's in the hero selector page.


Hmm I don't see him?

----------


## TheDarman

No _Avengers: Age of Ultron_ stuff? Disappointing.

----------


## Raven

> No _Avengers: Age of Ultron_ stuff? Disappointing.


Nothing except the gold *Ultron* event...

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Hmm I don't see him?


Me neither.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Happy 700 pages, everyone!


Happy 700!!!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Looks like they removed him for now.
I did see him there though.

On the brighter side, we can expect Big Time now.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> 


Just so everyone can see.

----------


## Iron Enforcer

Apparently the team forgot what the word "exclusive" means.
Refresher - "belonging to a particular individual or group and to no other; not shared"

They do realize that anyone who purchased the $95.95 gold bundle can now claim false advertising, right? 
You can file if you didn't purchase, too, but those who did will have more evidence that Gold Ultron was _material_ (a large influence) in their decision to purchase the bundle.


Don't you just love having legal discussions about games? I don't. This is what's supposed to happen behind the scenes on the development side so mistakes this large never get made.
But oh well. Never hurts to further justify why I canceled my subscription and suspended my trust.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Just so everyone can see.


Thanks! I was wondering what all the BTSM discussion was about. 




> Apparently the team forgot what the word "exclusive" means.
> Refresher - "belonging to a particular individual or group and to no other; not shared"
> 
> They do realize that anyone who purchased the $95.95 gold bundle can now claim false advertising, right? 
> You can file if you didn't purchase, too, but those who did will have more evidence that Gold Ultron was _material_ (a large influence) in their decision to purchase the bundle.
> 
> 
> Don't you just love having legal discussions about games? I don't. This is what's supposed to happen behind the scenes on the development side so mistakes this large never get made.
> But oh well. Never hurts to further justify why I canceled my subscription and suspended my trust.


Gaz can define "exclusive" in terms of Au Ultron as "anyone who pays the $99.95 price as well as those who enter and win the "World Event" (and properly define 'World Event'), that and this would get thrown out immediately because there is no cause of action. I'm also willing to bet their butts are covered under one of their ToS subclauses. _Although_ I agree that Gaz should've selected a new hero.

Edit: Found Gaz's ToS loophole

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Can anyone remind me, which of the three Rs is AU Ultron - repaint, retread, or rehash?  Just so that I know what level of interest I should assume for the current World Event.  The lack of new content yet again is a disappointment, but I think it's good the Watcher is back.  However, wasn't it different before?  Now earning fractals is related to membership level, but was that also true before the Recharge event? I really can't remember, but with so many squaddies now running around with huge fractal banks, I'm curious to see where this goes.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Can anyone remind me, which of the three Rs is AU Ultron - repaint, retread, or rehash?


Repaint, no differences other than appearance.

----------


## Wailing Crusader Gargoyle

Always love the stream of speculation around an update. Snacks has mentioned that the team is working on "fixing bugs" at least twice in recent facebook posts. It might just be my slow internet, or lack of understanding how these sorts of games work, but it seemed that there were a lot of files for not a lot of update. So maybe it's time for the old codebreaker team to dig around?

In terms of Avengers 2 content, I am still extremely optimistic... Groot didn't show up until two weeks after the US movie premiere of Guardians, with some characters coming much later. With the number of irons our pals seem to have in the fire (Big Time is in the mix in addition to all the recent teases on facebook and lots of characters that have been mentioned but may or may not be coming), it seems that we will just have to be patient.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Always love the stream of speculation around an update. Snacks has mentioned that the team is working on "fixing bugs" at least twice in recent facebook posts. It might just be my slow internet, or lack of understanding how these sorts of games work, but it seemed that there were a lot of files for not a lot of update. So maybe it's time for the old codebreaker team to dig around?


One thing the team did not add was a way to check the status of the revived World Event without having to submit fractals, the first of which will end 10 minutes from now or 5AM Pacific. This makes sense as the next one will end at 5PM Pacific when the daily zone collection for heroes is reset. As for AU Ultron breaking the exclusivity of the gold bundle, if this is a limited World Event that won't last long I don't think it will be enough to complain about. Exceptions do occur every now and then. As a precedent, Gaz gave away Giganto during a Trivia Tuesday a couple of years ago when he is only supposed to be for 6-month and 12-month subscribers.

It's my understanding, and as the codebreaker team said before, that heroes are added to the game files during updates but not automatically activated, so it's just a matter of when Gaz will switch them on.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Prize is AU Ultron again.
I'm currently in 8th place with 10 fractals -laughs-

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Hey! Guess who won the very first AU Ultron World Event?

Congratulations to Wailing Crusader Gargoyle!

----------


## Wailing Crusader Gargoyle

Thanks! My son is pretty excited about his golden Ultron. He asked how much Ultron AU cost and I told him he only comes with the $100 gold bundle. His mind was blown a little when I told him that he got him for 11 fractals.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Congrats!
The recent winners for the past won is only the first two, right?
Top Winner and Lucky Draw?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Congrats!
> The recent winners for the past won is only the first two, right?
> Top Winner and Lucky Draw?


Yes, Master Siege Zephyr was the top winner. I'm gonna wait and see how long before Strontium Sun Raker returns to the World Event.

WCG, I saw your AU Ultron walking around the BP minutes ago.

----------


## Raven

> Congrats!
> The recent winners for the past won is only the first two, right?
> Top Winner and Lucky Draw?


Yes that should be right, at some point with Noir they went to more than 2 draws a day, the price really went down then.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Thanks! My son is pretty excited about his golden Ultron. He asked how much Ultron AU cost and I told him he only comes with the $100 gold bundle. His mind was blown a little when I told him that he got him for 11 fractals.


Congratulations to you and your son!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Just so everyone can see.


Oops sorry about that. Thx for making it non-imgur friendly.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Oops sorry about that. Thx for making it non-imgur friendly.


I don't understand why I couldn't see it...I don't block imgur and I use it ALL the time...




> Thanks! My son is pretty excited about his golden Ultron. He asked how much Ultron AU cost and I told him he only comes with the $100 gold bundle. His mind was blown a little when I told him that he got him for 11 fractals.


Sweet! Congrats on your, and your kid's, new toy!


Edit: Good luck to RCL on his 100K bid. I hope you're not outbid...I have a feeling that anyone who tries will suffer the wrath of your 700K+ war chest!

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Oops sorry about that. Thx for making it non-imgur friendly.


I used imgur as well, the problem is that you put the wrong link, I just deleted the wrong part.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Maybe Gaz updated it so that you dont lose your fractals if you dont win That would be a cool feature
> @Spy wait and Snipe someone.


Oh My we are starting the snipe again.  :Frown: 
Is there a view yet? like to see who is leader and what the hero is.

Seriously!!

Watcher.jpg

----------


## Smashing Colossus

Here are instructions to our BIGGEST SHSO giveaway EVER!

----------


## Xapto

> <laughs> I prefer the phrase "outbid in a timely manner" over "snipe". Remember everyone, Gaz introduced these "World Events" to take many of the fractals out of player's warchests. I think I'll play my 10 fractals per contest and save my fractals...unless the bidding is way too cheap to pass.


Speaking of outbid looks like someone put 2,814 fractles more than you :P

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

i see u trying to get au ultron xd my bro said he wish he can participate but he already has him and everything else so watcher events is just another day lol

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Speaking of outbid looks like someone put 2,814 fractles more than you :P


I'm not RCL...I feel bad for this guy. RCL will easily outbid him.

----------


## Ace

> I'm not RCL...I feel bad for this guy. RCL will easily outbid him.


What if that guy also has a war chest? '-' There's always a "what if" in this bidding event.

----------


## Xapto

> I'm not RCL...I feel bad for this guy. RCL will easily outbid him.


My mistake xD

My mind was wandering while taking a look at event.

----------


## Raven

> What if that guy also has a war chest? '-' There's always a "what if" in this bidding event.


I wouldn't be betting against RCL at anything in this game.

----------


## Smashing Colossus

Now open to enter!

Capturevb.jpg

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I'm not RCL...I feel bad for this guy. RCL will easily outbid him.





> What if that guy also has a war chest? '-' There's always a "what if" in this bidding event.


Even if the guy has a war chest, there is no need to go to war, everyone can win, Noir was the prize for over a year, and i don't think they will change AU Ultron so sooner.

If you can warn people on facebook Spy, I don't want anyone losing fractals because of me.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Now open to enter!
> 
> Capturevb.jpg


I was one of the first to enter!

----------


## Duke Marmoset Sparrow

How can I enter the world event?

----------


## Maven

> How can I enter the world event?


Go to Baxter Plaza, walk up to Uatu (who's on the left in front of the Baxter Building), and donate however many fractals you like depending upon if you're going for having the most fractals for the twelve hour interval OR getting the lucky draw (for which the ten fractal minimum is most recommended).

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I was one of the first to enter!


OK, I am utterly nonplussed (not a particularly rare occurence for me, unfortunately).  So what is this code giveaway thingy and how do I enter?  I see the video but I don't know how you other guys and gals came across it and I don't know what it means.  

There.  My entry for 'Thicko of the Year' is pretty convincing, don't you think?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> If you can warn people on facebook Spy, I don't want anyone losing fractals because of me.


Yeah, I feel the same way. There will ALWAYS be at least nine poor souls, though. I don't believe Infuriating Warfare Smasher is not part of either page.

----------


## Wailing Crusader Gargoyle

Maybe good news for our non-USA friends... SHSO is switching to Paypal! Details on the page... sounds like it shouldn't be too much trouble.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Maybe good news for our non-USA friends... SHSO is switching to Paypal! Details on the page... sounds like it shouldn't be too much trouble.


This is HUGE news. Hopefully they accept Paypal from Asian countries!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Maybe good news for our non-USA friends... SHSO is switching to Paypal! Details on the page... sounds like it shouldn't be too much trouble.


Eh, I rather not use PayPal.
I like using my pre-paid credit cards instead. (When I did buy memberships)

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Eh, I rather not use PayPal.
> I like using my pre-paid credit cards instead. (When I did buy memberships)


This is what we asked for. You can always use your prepaids cards on PayPal, right?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> This is what we asked for. You can always use your prepaids cards on PayPal, right?


Never had Paypal, so I don't know :P
If PayPal does allow it, carry on then!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> This is HUGE news. Hopefully they accept Paypal from Asian countries!


They accepted PayPal from the Philippines from the outset, I'm genuinely curious why my neighbors have been excluded for the longest time.

And, my membership expires on Christmas Eve (easy date to remember!) so I don't have to do anything until I'm close to that.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Someone passed RCL with 195,099 fractals.
Poor Fellow.

Wow Lion you must have really wanted him 600K!!!! Dang.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Congrats to RCL on his 650K Au Ultron!

----------


## PhantCowboy

Several photobombs lol

I wonder if this means he will only be here for the weekend.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Congrats to RCL on his 650K Au Ultron!


Thanks! got to the 4444 club with that!






> Several photobombs lol
> 
> I wonder if this means he will only be here for the weekend.


That's why I put so many!

You may need more than 50k if it's only the weekend Spy, be ready!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> That's why I put so many!
> 
> You may need more than 50k if it's only the weekend Spy, be ready!


I think you're right...oh well, someone's getting sniped.

RCL, you also are #1 on the All-Time leaderboard...or was that your intent?

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I think you're right...oh well, someone's getting sniped.
> 
> RCL, you also are #1 on the All-Time leaderboard...or was that your intent?


That was my goal, at first I wasn't going to put so many, but is hard to know how many do you need to be safe, I think the guy who won first put even more than I did.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

wow roaming now your my brothers lvl now .My brother said u think they gonna have a weekend for the people who already own everyone ?

----------


## millsfan

Do you guys honestly think they're doing anything for Age of Ultron? Its just different because usually hero up is excited for the movies.  No less the avengers films, those ones are always big

----------


## Ace

> Do you guys honestly think they're doing anything for Age of Ultron? Its just different because usually hero up is excited for the movies.  No less the avengers films, those ones are always big


I still think they will give us Age of Ultron content, they're just a little late this time around.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Do you guys honestly think they're doing anything for Age of Ultron? Its just different because usually hero up is excited for the movies.  No less the avengers films, those ones are always big


They better, I want a new Scarlet Witch!!!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Congrats to the SHSO CBR Team's own General Miner Baron on winning Au Ultron. We've won three out of six!



*I blacked out my fractals on the pic because I also posted it on FB. I'm just under 700K...

----------


## PhantCowboy

Congrats General Miner Baron on your AU Ultron!


Edit: Dangit Spy you beat me by less than a minute.
and I'm guessing you're going to be the winner of this next round?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Congrats General Miner Baron on your AU Ultron!
> 
> 
> Edit: Dangit Spy you beat me by less than a minute.
> and I'm guessing you're going to be the winner of this next round?


I'm just over here with my little 125k stash.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I'm just over here with my little 125k stash.


I spent my 107K stash on a few heroes and trying to get boxed retired characters so I'm down to 32K.

----------


## Wailing Crusader Gargoyle

I would be curious to see if Gazillion has ever released MCU content at the same time as the movie release date since they released Marvel Heroes. The content for the last few movies has been "late," IIRC... I know GotG stuff was "late," anyway. Not releasing a bunch of new content in both games simultaneously kind of makes sense to me for two reasons:
1. They are a fairly small team  meaning that they simply can't produce that much content for both platforms concurrently.
2. A bunch of new content in one game might draw users away from the other at a time when they are trying to get people to open their wallets. Perhaps they have done something like that before and seen the bottom line did not do what they had hoped. They may wait until a more static period at Marvel Heroes (when cash flow may dwindle a bit) to give SHSO a big update (to bolster the bottom line).

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Wow, Our CBR Team is on a roll, let's keep its going!

----------


## general miner baron

Thanks, it's nice to have all the characters now.  Good luck Spy.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

wow general miner baron its glad to aCtually talk to the highest acheivementor well was ig u cant chat on shso i say wassup u dont say nothing xd but u do accept my mission req so im satisfied

----------


## general miner baron

> wow general miner baron its glad to aCtually talk to the highest acheivementor well was ig u cant chat on shso i say wassup u dont say nothing xd but u do accept my mission req so im satisfied



RCL passed me a couple months ago and has the highest achievement score now.

----------


## Carmaicol

Congrats, Baron.

----------


## Iron Maiden

Say, what's up with the Au Ultron?  There's nothing on the news page when I logged in.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Say, what's up with the Au Ultron?  There's nothing on the news page when I logged in.


Gaz brought back the "World Events" in the Baxter Plaza zone. World Events have two ways to get the event hero/bundle, auction and lottery. Right now the current hero/bundle is Au Ultron and many are speculating he will only be available this weekend because of the splash screen photo.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

um you only got passed by roaming cuz of the three weeks your were offline or came on for 5 minutes and didnt have time to do a acheivement also my brother said now hes scared cuz he has competitions now lol

----------


## Iron Maiden

> Gaz brought back the "World Events" in the Baxter Plaza zone. World Events have two ways to get the event hero/bundle, auction and lottery. Right now the current hero/bundle is Au Ultron and many are speculating he will only be available this weekend because of the splash screen photo.


Thanks CS.   They sure to make it hard for a paying subscriber to find these things out.  :Stick Out Tongue:    There are no directions at all on the website as to what you have to do.   I saw the Watcher but then when i clicked, it wanted all my Fractals.  WTF?   I hit cancel on that.   I saw mention here of a leader board but I've not found it.

----------


## general miner baron

> um you only got passed by roaming cuz of the three weeks your were offline or came on for 5 minutes and didnt have time to do a acheivement also my brother said now hes scared cuz he has competitions now lol


My wife has been doing online classes.  She's done in three weeks though, so I'll be back playing the game more often when she's finished.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Thanks CS.   They sure to make it hard for a paying subscriber to find these things out.    There are no directions at all on the website as to what you have to do.   I saw the Watcher but then when i clicked, it wanted all my Fractals.  WTF?   I hit cancel on that.   I saw mention here of a leader board but I've not found it.


You can adjust the amount of fractals with the left & right arrows on the Uatu screen _or_ you can type your amount in the bar. You need to submit 10 fractals to be entered into the 12-hour lottery and then can check the leaderboard by just entering ONE fractal (easiest way is to tap the left arrow as 1 is its default). Just be careful not to submit your fractals because you *will* lose them all.

----------


## Iron Maiden

> Gaz brought back the "World Events" in the Baxter Plaza zone. World Events have two ways to get the event hero/bundle, auction and lottery. Right now the current hero/bundle is Au Ultron and many are speculating he will only be available this weekend because of the splash screen photo.


I went to the Watcher and then there was the option for them to grab all my Fractals so I immediately hit cancelled and don't want to risk that.  I recall with the other event some years back you could only toss in a selected amount.

----------


## Maven

> Right now the current hero/bundle is Au Ultron and many are speculating he will only be available this weekend because of the splash screen photo.


Well, it says *Weekend* World Event on the splash photo with Au Ultron, so I believe that yes, this event is only good for the weekend. As much as I'd (REALLY) like Au Ultron to be the World Event prize for awhile, that most certainly would be too good to be true. That said, I wonder who/what the next prize will be, AND if these World Events will exist on weekdays or just be weekend only deals...




> I went to the Watcher and then there was the option for them to grab all my Fractals so I immediately hit cancelled and don't want to risk that.  I recall with the other event some years back you could only toss in a selected amount.


As Spy said, just press the left arrow on the fractal donate menu, and it will immediately go down to only ten fractals (one fractal after you give the required ten) to submit to Uatu.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

great ok that means i should see u more often and imma get my computer fix soon so i can be bern more active ppl say im active alot but thats nothing also been playing on my bro computer and at school

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Well, it says *Weekend* World Event on the splash photo with Au Ultron, so I believe that yes, this event is only good for the weekend. As much as I'd (REALLY) like Au Ultron to be the World Event prize for awhile, that most certainly would be too good to be true. That said, I wonder who/what the next prize will be, AND if these World Events will exist on weekday or just be weekend only deals...


I think there will be a Future Foundation FF bundle in one of these events...

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

are u gonna get au ultron from event or what cuz seems u wasnt going to spend 100 like my brother did for him xd

----------


## raw68

Wolverine cut a wire again.  Is anyone else getting that oops message saying site is down?

----------


## Ace

> Wolverine cut a wire again.  Is anyone else getting that oops message saying site is down?


Yup, I'm getting it.

----------


## raw68

> Yup, I'm getting it.


Thanks for confirming.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Hello Squaddies! We are aware of the issues with the game and are currently investigating. We will keep you updated. Fingers crossed we get the game back up shortly!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Wolverine cut a wire again.  Is anyone else getting that oops message saying site is down?





> Yup, I'm getting it.





> Hello Squaddies! We are aware of the issues with the game and are currently investigating. We will keep you updated. Fingers crossed we get the game back up shortly!


Happened 6 minutes before the "World Event" was going to end...I was going to snipe with 100K <laughs>

----------


## Raven

> 


Now officially down for maintenance, I guess they found someone sober enough to come in to work on Saturday night.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

In the meantime Roaming _Colossus_ Lion's relative Roaming _Acrobat_ Lion tried to imitate RCL several hours earlier but came up far short of fractals.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> In the meantime Roaming _Colossus_ Lion's relative Roaming _Acrobat_ Lion tried to imitate RCL several hours earlier but came up far short of fractals.


Nice one! lol

And looking this screenshot, all those people are wasting their fractals for nothing, there is absolutely no reason to put more than 10 fractals if you don't have fractals to win, Iron Maiden is right, Gaz could a tutorial to explain how the event work, or just put 10 fractals as default should work.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

lmao wow roaming look at your lil brother tryna get au with 5000 fracs cosmic strange hawk won because hes a 12 month member with a lvl of 3000+ so he got the au

----------


## Carmaicol

Something's wrong with Black Suit Spider-Woman's achievements since today's fix:



Her badge is missing from the store as well.


And I guess Ronan is next.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> And I guess Ronan is next.


I think the Big Time Spidey error was more egregious...

AND...

<laughs> Carmaicol's post broke the forums! But since he fixed them I say we forgive him!

Also...

Congrats to the SHSO CBR Team's own Commander Cowboy Battler on winning his 600K+ Au Ultron. The bidding on this one was _crazy_!

----------


## PhantCowboy

I didn't know Cowboy was a member here?

----------


## Xapto

> Something's wrong with Black Suit Spider-Woman's achievements since today's fix:
> 
> 
> 
> Her badge is missing from the store as well.


Destroyer is broken as well, I cannot do his normal combo and his 3rd power attack won't activate.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I didn't know Cowboy was a member here?


I don't think he has come back here since the CBR revamp...but he was am active member.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

All of a sudden these "Travelers" are winning, is that a sign? :O

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I don't think he has come back here since the CBR revamp...but he was am active member.


Oh that makes sense.

----------


## Iron Maiden

> Nice one! lol
> 
> And looking this screenshot, all those people are wasting their fractals for nothing, there is absolutely no reason to put more than 10 fractals if you don't have fractals to win, Iron Maiden is right, Gaz could a tutorial to explain how the event work, or just put 10 fractals as default should work.


Yes, if it wasn't for coming here to CBR and getting from you guys I'd be a bit lost.  Sometimes I just go right by the home page and log in so I wouldn't have seen the second home page with the Watcher on it.  I can't understand why it wasn't in the news section.   About the fractals too.  I think the first time you could pick the amount of fractals and not the whole amount or just the default of 10.   The second time I try to contribute after collecting with a different hero,  it just stays at 1 and I can't change it.

----------


## Maven

Well, the only reason I was even on the Au Ultron World Event leaderboard yesterday, at least for those of you who noticed, was because I did a big time blunder and accidentally pressed the thumbs-up/submit when I most certainly meant to do the left arrow/reduction to ten fractals instead. The moment it happened, I immediately knew what I'd done (and thought "Oh, crap!!", to put it politely), and tried to do a last second save by slowly moving the cursor off the submit button before releasing my finger off the mouse. But it was too late and there were all 33,000+ of my fractals (thank gawd it wasn't any more than that, and therefore can easily be built back up in not too much time) there for everyone to see, much to my embarrassment, and until 8 PM EST last night.



Tis what I get for logging into the game after just having my very first sip of coffee.

Meanwhile, and while in self-deprecating mode, I'm glad to be wrong about the front page graphic being indicative of the Au Ultron event being weekend-only...at least until 8 PM EST tonight, they're giving away another pair of Au Ultrons.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Well, the only reason I was even on the Au Ultron World Event leaderboard yesterday, at least for those of you who noticed, was because I did a big time blunder and accidentally pressed the thumbs-up/submit when I most certainly meant to do the left arrow/reduction to ten fractals instead.


OUCH!! Right in the feels! I hope you get it back as soon as possible.  :Frown:

----------


## Maven

> OUCH!! Right in the feels! I hope you get it back as soon as possible.


Thank you, IG!  :Smile:  And no worries, barring anything coming up and causing a delay here or there, I'm on track to have what I lost back in a week to week and a half. I'm currently working on the Mayhem Mission achievements, so that plus doing the already-done zones' Mayhem (nabbed Villainville a little over a week ago and got started on the Bugle a few days ago after a small break) will definitely help towards re-accruing my fractal fund, as well as increasing my villain count towards nailing the 'The Watchman' title.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> GO TRAVELERS!
> TRAVELERS ARE THE BEST!
> (We truly are)


No duh this is comin from MaskedTRAVELER.

BTW. How do we not have Captain Marvel yet? I look back at like every marvel game (Avengers Alliance, Marvel Heroes, Marvel Mighty Heroes, Contest of Champions, Future Fight, and Puzzle Quest) they have Captain Marvel!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> …I did a big time blunder and accidentally pressed the thumbs-up/submit when I most certainly meant to do the left arrow/reduction to ten fractals instead. The moment it happened, I immediately knew what I'd done (and thought "Oh, crap!!", to put it politely), and tried to do a last second save by slowly moving the cursor off the submit button before releasing my finger off the mouse. But it was too late and there were all 33,000+ of my fractals (thank gawd it wasn't any more than that, and therefore can easily be built back up in not too much time)…


If it's any consolation to you, exactly the same thing happened to me, this was before the big update when Noir was on sale, I lost all my fractals, though not as much as 33+k



> Meanwhile, and while in self-deprecating mode, I'm glad to be wrong about the front page graphic being indicative of the Au Ultron event being weekend-only...at least until 8 PM EST tonight, they're giving away another pair of Au Ultrons.


Gaz has in the past let weekend events last until Monday morning Pacific, and since this is a 12-hour event I'm guessing Monday 5 PM, an hour for now, will be the last Au Ultron to be given away, at least for this particular event.

----------


## VikDaBomb

> Well, the only reason I was even on the Au Ultron World Event leaderboard yesterday, at least for those of you who noticed, was because I did a big time blunder and accidentally pressed the thumbs-up/submit when I most certainly meant to do the left arrow/reduction to ten fractals instead. The moment it happened, I immediately knew what I'd done (and thought "Oh, crap!!", to put it politely), and tried to do a last second save by slowly moving the cursor off the submit button before releasing my finger off the mouse. But it was too late and there were all 33,000+ of my fractals (thank gawd it wasn't any more than that, and therefore can easily be built back up in not too much time) there for everyone to see, much to my embarrassment, and until 8 PM EST last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Tis what I get for logging into the game after just having my very first sip of coffee.
> 
> Meanwhile, and while in self-deprecating mode, I'm glad to be wrong about the front page graphic being indicative of the Au Ultron event being weekend-only...at least until 8 PM EST tonight, they're giving away another pair of Au Ultrons.


That sucks,hopefully you earn em back as fast as possible

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Well, the only reason I was even on the Au Ultron World Event leaderboard yesterday, at least for those of you who noticed, was because I did a big time blunder and accidentally pressed the thumbs-up/submit when I most certainly meant to do the left arrow/reduction to ten fractals instead.


There is something about that 'thumbs up'/'OK' button that bypasses any inhibiting mechanism in the brain and shoots an electric charge straight to the base of the index finger (or as progress will soon rename it, the clicking finger), leading ultimately to the 'DOH!' facepalm.  I once did the same thing when I was trying to win Spider-man Noir for my boy Helmer and I had meant to submit 10 fractals, and instead submitted everything he had, which was of course nowhere near enough to win Spidey.  I felt sick to my stomach!  It's bad enough when you cock things up for yourself, it's even worse when you cock things up for your little lad!  There is a happy ending to the story, though, as Helmer did eventually win Spidey Noir when the World Event switched to awarding Noir on a more frequent basis, with the consequence that the number of fractals needed to win Noir reduced substantially.  So I was eventually forgiven....

----------


## Iron Maiden

> Well, the only reason I was even on the Au Ultron World Event leaderboard yesterday, at least for those of you who noticed, was because I did a big time blunder and accidentally pressed the thumbs-up/submit when I most certainly meant to do the left arrow/reduction to ten fractals instead. The moment it happened, I immediately knew what I'd done (and thought "Oh, crap!!", to put it politely), and tried to do a last second save by slowly moving the cursor off the submit button before releasing my finger off the mouse. But it was too late and there were all 33,000+ of my fractals (thank gawd it wasn't any more than that, and therefore can easily be built back up in not too much time) there for everyone to see, much to my embarrassment, and until 8 PM EST last night.
> 
> Tis what I get for logging into the game after just having my very first sip of coffee.
> 
> Meanwhile, and while in self-deprecating mode, I'm glad to be wrong about the front page graphic being indicative of the Au Ultron event being weekend-only...at least until 8 PM EST tonight, they're giving away another pair of Au Ultrons.


Ouch!   That's the kind of thing I almost did the first time and it would have been around 93,000.  As it is I thought I would sneak by and get the early AM round and risked 25,000.  I was on top when I get ready for work but looks like I got sniped.   :Stick Out Tongue:    I did see someone tossed in over 400,000 for this round.  Either they realllly want that Ultron AU or they did an even bigger blunder.  Isn't that more than you could buy him for??   Well anyway the Midas IM is 300,000.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Congrats Venusian Iguana Hat on your AU Ultron.

----------


## Carmaicol

> Congrats Venusian Iguana Hat on your AU Ultron.


On my what?!

Edit://



Ohhhhh!

----------


## Maven

Thanks for the condolences everyone...so far, in three days, I've climbed back up to almost 15,000 fractals, I.E. just under half of what I lost. Hopefully by the end of the week, or worst case the first half of next week, I'll be back in business at 33,000 and climbing to eventually get Iron Man Midas (just need him, Au Ultron, and Iron Spider, at least until a new character is finally released), grabbing occasional sidekicks and titles for their respective achievements (and badges for heroes who don't have them yet) along the way.

Congrats Carmaicol on winning the Au Ultron lottery!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Yesterday was the last day for credit card memberships (transitioning to just Paypal). Gaz doesn't have the "Buy Membership" option, yet...

----------


## Xapto

AU Ultron is no longer the reward for the world event. Ends of the Earth Spider-Man is the new reward.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> AU Ultron is no longer the reward for the world event. Ends of the Earth Spider-Man is the new reward.


Figures. Au Ultron started Thursday morning, ends Wednesday evening/late afternoon (US time), for the end of the bids that is. So it'll be a weekly rotation then.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I already have him...
I get to save my fractals now!

What happens if I did enter and I did win?

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

add me on shso fantastic 
mars interplanetary prophet

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I already have him...
> I get to save my fractals now!
> 
> What happens if I did enter and I did win?


Nothing, you'll just lose the fractals you spent.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

I wish that the communication was clearer... If I had known that AU Ultron was only up for a week then I would have cashed in some gold for fractals and made a bid but I just figured he would be around for a spell so I was biding my time.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I'm very happy that my nearing two years non-agent account just joined the 3k club, after maxing out Dracula, who celebrated by dancing at Johnny's club.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Congrats on the 3000!
Im getting close to 2000, but I have a while before getting there.

I recently just bought Monkey King because I didn't want to be working on heroes I already worked on before. I needed something new again.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Thanks. 2000 shouldn't be too difficult for you.

Snacks says on FB that they're fixing bugs in _this week's_ update so there should be a new hero, hopefully Thursday afternoon US / Friday morning my time. And they should have a way to check the World Event without having to submit fractals.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I'm very happy that my nearing two years non-agent account just joined the 3k club, after maxing out Dracula, who celebrated by dancing at Johnny's club.


Non-Agent at 3K?! That's an achievement! Congrats!




> I recently just bought Monkey King because I didn't want to be working on heroes I already worked on before. I needed something new again.


I absolutely LOVE playing with Monkey King.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I'm very happy that my nearing two years non-agent account just joined the 3k club, after maxing out Dracula, who celebrated by dancing at Johnny's club.


Congrats, Welcome to the 3000 club, It took me about 2 years to get there too.



> I absolutely LOVE playing with Monkey King.


Same here, can't wait to re2 max him.

----------


## millsfan

I want new content so much... only because its been so long, and at some points, there was hope for something new... like when Avengers loki was "looming around" (two months later)... then when we had the "big anniversary" which we were let down that there was no content, but just a dev party (which they never even followed up on, they stood us up).

I really think MAYBE they are just waiting until school is out for most people in the first week of june.. to start working on new stuff?

They just posted an update basically saying level 40 will be present soon.  I cant even keep up with level 20 lol

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

lol u cant keep up with lvl 20 yea u can u saw your squad lvl lol

----------


## PhantCowboy

No Update  :Frown:

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> I really think MAYBE they are just waiting until school is out for most people in the first week of june.. to start working on new stuff?


That might be the case, but I still don't understand why aren't they releasing any of those new characters (even if they are just a bunch of repaints). It really seems that they are waiting for _something_.

@Mars Interplanetary Prophet, sorry for not accepting your mission invites. I'm very busy these days. Most of the time I'm studying for my finals and/or doing something else in another window or tab, and just periodically Mega-Collecting every 5-10 minutes. My sound is often muted, so I don't notice (hear) when a mission invitation pops up if I'm not looking.

----------


## Raven

> That might be the case, but I still don't understand why aren't they releasing any of those new characters (even if they are just a bunch of repaints). It really seems that they are waiting for _something_.
> 
> @Mars Interplanetary Prophet, sorry for not accepting your mission invites. I'm very busy these days. Most of the time I'm studying for my finals and/or doing something else in another window or tab, and just periodically Mega-Collecting every 5-10 minutes. My sound is often muted, so I don't notice (hear) when a mission invitation pops up if I'm not looking.


I would have a few quick and dirty re-paints ready at all times, just in case there are issues and delays with the release of the next big thing. It'd go a long way towards customer satisfaction if they just sent a message like "Sorry folks, we're having issues with this weeks big update and we want to get it just right for you, in the meantime though we've added a new version of XYZ in the shop at special lower price". How hard could that be?

----------


## millsfan

> lol u cant keep up with lvl 20 yea u can u saw your squad lvl lol


Well I've been playing for over 3 years, so my squad level is definitely not impressive compared to others who were lower then me, yet have had more time to pass my squad level.  I don't really even care about my squad level.  Half the people who are worried about their levels just potion their way up, which Im not fond of as it ruins the gameplay to me.  I enjoy going on when I am in the mood to play, and I slowly level up.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> I would have a few quick and dirty re-paints ready at all times, just in case there are issues and delays with the release of the next big thing. It'd go a long way towards customer satisfaction if they just sent a message like "Sorry folks, we're having issues with this weeks big update and we want to get it just right for you, in the meantime though we've added a new version of XYZ in the shop at special lower price". How hard could that be?


I guess you're right.
BTW, here is my little victory.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

congrats man whats you lvl?

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> congrats man whats you lvl?


Thanks! (I think this was addressed to me...) Currently my squad level is 3452.

----------


## Charles LePage

Did Gazillion ever confirm or deny that the experience accumulated after a character has reached level 20 is being stored and will apply once level 40 is available?

Is anyone else having an issue where you play a mission and then, in the next mission you play, you can't move your character with your moue cursor?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Did Gazillion ever confirm or deny that the experience accumulated after a character has reached level 20 is being stored and will apply once level 40 is available?
> 
> Is anyone else having an issue where you play a mission and then, in the next mission you play, you can't move your character with your moue cursor?


Happens every time I do a mission (which isn't very often) I have to refresh the page every time to get it to work though.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Is anyone else having an issue where you play a mission and then, in the next mission you play, you can't move your character with your moue cursor?


No, but I have a different issue: sometimes the mouse pointer doesn't register the hot spots of the minions and bosses in missions and I can't hit them.

----------


## Ace

> Did Gazillion ever confirm or deny that the experience accumulated after a character has reached level 20 is being stored and will apply once level 40 is available?
> 
> Is anyone else having an issue where you play a mission and then, in the next mission you play, you can't move your character with your moue cursor?


This has happened to me a few times. 




> No, but I have a different issue: sometimes the mouse pointer doesn't register the hot spots of the minions and bosses in missions and I can't hit them.


I hate when that happens, it's really annoying especially in survival missions.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Did Gazillion ever confirm or deny that the experience accumulated after a character has reached level 20 is being stored and will apply once level 40 is available?


No response on this whatsoever...you figure that they are because the system would almost require it (at least to 6500 XP points over the current Max level- basing this on the 5000XP+1500 bonus XP potion for members). Then again, this may be why there is a hang up on this update.




> Is anyone else having an issue where you play a mission and then, in the next mission you play, you can't move your character with your moue cursor?


I get this glitch (I call it the "Jump Only" glitch) often when I use the Achievement system to enter missions.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Did Gazillion ever confirm or deny that the experience accumulated after a character has reached level 20 is being stored and will apply once level 40 is available?
> 
> Is anyone else having an issue where you play a mission and then, in the next mission you play, you can't move your character with your moue cursor?


It happened to me the other day.
I kept jumping and when an enemy closed in on me, I used some power up and it moved me.
I got Free!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Looks like the Membership screen is taking payments again. What is odd is it shows the credit card option still:

----------


## Ace

That first place player has got quite the name there....

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

Im lozt his lvl is 4440 u mean to tellme hes missing eote tf

----------


## millsfan

I think they are just waiting until june at this point guys.  I was expecting an update this week but I would give it another 2 weeks

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Justt looked and we're getting close to 900k views on this thread. Woo!

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

Lol look at u happy

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

I was expecting a update yesterday night but idk what they did cuz i see everything the same

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I think they are just waiting until june at this point guys.  I was expecting an update this week but I would give it another 2 weeks


Probably, but it would be nice to release a little something to keep pulling us into next month where all the new features and stuff will be released.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> it would be nice to release a little something to keep pulling us into next month where all the new features and stuff will be released.


To be honest, I'll believe that there is new content coming when it's actually here.  When was Ronan dangled in front of us?  Seems like ages ago.  The reintroduction of the Watcher was fun while AU Ultron was the prize, but you can tell by the relatively low number of fractals being submitted now that there's limited interest in winning a hero many squaddies already have, and have the option of buying under normal circumstances.  We all got excited when Snacks re-appeared a couple of weeks ago, but the excuse for no new content being due to lots of bugs to deal with is beginning to wear thin.  Even if the next update brings in a new maximum level of 40, it will be an anti-climax without new content.  And never mind a new hero, I'm starting to run out of missions I feel like doing.  Bottom line: time to deliver on the promises.

Of course, having no new content since day one won't stop me playing a couple of card quests this evening....

----------


## Carmaicol

Guys, you weren't kidding, Destroyer is ridiculously broken. I played with him yesterday and I couldn't make single combo. The only attacks I could use were 1-star and healing.

Also, two updates and Black-Suit Spider-Girl's achievements still broken.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Guys, you weren't kidding, Destroyer is ridiculously broken. I played with him yesterday and I couldn't make single combo. The only attacks I could use were 1-star and healing.
> 
> Also, two updates and Black-Suit Spider-Girl's achievements still broken.


Thanos is also broken since the last update. :Frown:

----------


## millsfan

> To be honest, I'll believe that there is new content coming when it's actually here.  When was Ronan dangled in front of us?  Seems like ages ago.  The reintroduction of the Watcher was fun while AU Ultron was the prize, but you can tell by the relatively low number of fractals being submitted now that there's limited interest in winning a hero many squaddies already have, and have the option of buying under normal circumstances.  We all got excited when Snacks re-appeared a couple of weeks ago, but the excuse for no new content being due to lots of bugs to deal with is beginning to wear thin.  Even if the next update brings in a new maximum level of 40, it will be an anti-climax without new content.  And never mind a new hero, I'm starting to run out of missions I feel like doing.  Bottom line: time to deliver on the promises.
> 
> Of course, having no new content since day one won't stop me playing a couple of card quests this evening....


What about when Avengers Loki was "looming around".  I don't know whats going on, but whatever the developers use to do worked better, sometimes we would have straight weeks/months with unique content.  Think of the months of straight nothing we've had.  I love the game and Im not bashing but it does kind of stink when we were use to more content and communication.  No less when we anticipated an anniversary and came out with nothing.

I think we have somewhat of a right to feel disappointment with the failure anniversary and having no communication and then sometimes snacks posting stuff, just makes it all a tease.

----------


## Wailing Crusader Gargoyle

> To be honest, I'll believe that there is new content coming when it's actually here.  When was Ronan dangled in front of us?  Seems like ages ago.


April 13...




> The reintroduction of the Watcher was fun while AU Ultron was the prize, but you can tell by the relatively low number of fractals being submitted now that there's limited interest in winning a hero many squaddies already have, and have the option of buying under normal circumstances.


Well... they've already got the subscribers' money to some degree, so putting a current agent-only hero is a good way to get a bunch of non-members to break their fractal banks... making earning 4x much more appealing. It seems to me that the point of the World Event is using rare content as a "reset" button for folks with ridiculously large fractal banks. The game economy seems pretty well-balanced to me, as my kids have to work for a bit with their non-member account to get a new hero or whatever. But the 4x fractals for members might have been a bit overzealous.




> We all got excited when Snacks re-appeared a couple of weeks ago, but the excuse for no new content being due to lots of bugs to deal with is beginning to wear thin.  Even if the next update brings in a new maximum level of 40, it will be an anti-climax without new content.  And never mind a new hero, I'm starting to run out of missions I feel like doing.  Bottom line: time to deliver on the promises.


It's a negative spiral... no new content means loss cash flowing into the game means can't pay as many team members means less content...

But, honestly, it is not hard to know what people want and what will generate some cash flow. Carnage probably made them some $$. $7 seems a bit pricey for a toon to me (and hence my symbiote-loving son still doesn't have him), but come on, they should've had those Avengers 2 suits ready to go long ago so they could tease them and release at least some of them in conjunction with the film. That would have generated some income if they did it right. Kellogg's is probably having a good month with their Avengers tie-ins and they don't let you run around and pound an "A" in the ground with a toon.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

Finally got the Supreme Achievement with my last villain! MODOK!

----------


## Charles LePage

> Finally got the Supreme Achievement with my last villain! MODOK!


Excellent!  Congratulations!

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

It is odd that the front page banner still lists AU Ultron as the world event even though it changed to EOTE,

----------


## Charles LePage

> It is odd that the front page banner still lists AU Ultron as the world event even though it changed to EOTE,


Actually, given the SHSO ebb we are in, it doesn't seem odd to me at all.

----------


## cpinheir

> Finally got the Supreme Achievement with my last villain! MODOK!


Congrats, RCL, on another stunning achievement....once again proving that you are Da Man! I am assuming you did Modok crisis missions solo, like you did with Dr. Doom? Would love to see a youtube video of you doing a crisis mission solo with some of these lesser characters like Doom and Modok, to learn your technique. I couldn't even beat the non-crisis of the Brotherhood mission with doom solo....don't know what I'm doing wrong.  :Confused:

----------


## cpinheir

> Did Gazillion ever confirm or deny that the experience accumulated after a character has reached level 20 is being stored and will apply once level 40 is available?
> 
> Is anyone else having an issue where you play a mission and then, in the next mission you play, you can't move your character with your moue cursor?



The only thing I am aware of that can cause this kind of mouse freeze is somehow caused by the achievement menus. I know Spy has reported that starting missions thru the ach menus can cause the lockup, and while this is true, it is also true that just by browsing the ach menus can cause the lockup. I know, because I havent used the ach menus to launch a mission in ages, yet I still get lockups occasionally when I use the ach menus to view my hero and mission status. WHen my mouse locks up due to this, I have a fix that has worked for me %100 of the time, without having to log out and in again. Once I notice my mouse is locked, I go back into the ach menu, and click on the hero tab. Then I close the ach menu which gets me back to whatever zone I'm in. At that point, I my mouse problem is unfrozen again (at least until the next time I cause a freeze again by browsing the ach menus).

Next time the lockup happens, please try the above remedy and report back whether or not it solved the problem for you.

----------


## cpinheir

About the two Rogues.....I remember when I first purchased them way back when, and hoping that she would be able to borrow abilities from other heroes or villains dynamically. I was pretty bummed to find out that she couldn't, but wasn't all that suprised...I was just wishfully thinking. However, now that I have also started playing MH, I have discovered that their Rouge does exactly what I had hoped....she can actually steal the powers used by heroes and villains she comes into contact with. If SHSO ever does another new Rogue, I hope they will try to give her this ability....it's really fun to run around seeing what abilities you can steal and use!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Finally got the Supreme Achievement with my last villain! MODOK!


That's dedication...with a pinch of obsession!

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> That's dedication...with a pinch of obsession!


True lol, I have all the heroes with 10 missions, all the villains (all but Dark Iron Patriot and Dark Surfer) with 75 missions, all the missions (all but Red Skull, Mysterio and Thanos Crisis) played with 50 different heroes, I'm running out of things to do, maybe go to 25 missions with all the heroes, or maybe 50 lol, I'm ready for the 40's!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I found a serious bug, and unfortunately the "submit" button is absent from the Submit a Ticket page, so I directly e-mailed support.

On my non-agent account, mega collecting or manually collecting zone collectables is defective. My hero's XP level does not increase with the five tokens I collect, and collected fractals are not added to my fractal stock. I discovered this after mega collecting with Spider-Man 2099 and then Armored Spider-Man, and then collecting manually, and tentatively, with Squirrel Girl and Tigra. In Tigra's case the golden fractal was added to my fractal stock. I am only able to earn fractals (and XP) from poking star machines and trees, Impossible Man, collecting the golden fractal, completing the daily collect achievement, and completing missions. I tested this with two different computers with two different versions of Windows in two different networks at two different times of the day, and the result is the same.

Oddly, my agent account is working fine in the office PC, but I will test it soon at home.

Edit: It's working normal at home.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I found a serious bug, and unfortunately the "submit" button is absent from the Submit a Ticket page, so I directly e-mailed support.
> 
> On my non-agent account, mega collecting or manually collecting zone collectables is defective. My hero's XP level does not increase with the five tokens I collect, and collected fractals are not added to my fractal stock. I discovered this after mega collecting with Spider-Man 2099 and then Armored Spider-Man, and then collecting manually, and tentatively, with Squirrel Girl and Tigra. In Tigra's case the golden fractal was added to my fractal stock. I am only able to earn fractals (and XP) from poking star machines and trees, Impossible Man, collecting the golden fractal, completing the daily collect achievement, and completing missions. I tested this with two different computers with two different versions of Windows in two different networks at two different times of the day, and the result is the same.
> 
> Oddly, my agent account is working fine in the office PC, but I will test it soon at home.
> 
> Edit: It's working normal at home.


This has happened several times for me before it seems to be triggered for me when I stay in a certain zone without moving for a good while when I am megacollecting, just log out and log back in and it should reset but, you will not be able to get that heroes token exp for the day, also it does add toward the Token Collector Achievements even though you don't get the exp you still "collect" the token.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Well I was playing with my non-agent about 30 minutes ago after dinner and still had the bug, whereas switching to my agent account there's no problem and it's still on right now.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I haven't been on a couple of days..
Has the Watcher Prize change yet?

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Has the Watcher Prize change yet?


The prize is still Ends of the Earth Spider-Man.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I haven't been on a couple of days..
> Has the Watcher Prize change yet?


It is still EotE Spidey.

Edit: <laughs> just like Ghost Wraith said...



My latest 'triumph'.

----------


## Raven

I've been getting this since yesterday, 9 times out of 10 when I try to play. I can login, but after clicking "play now" it loads to 76% stalls for a few minutes then the error pops up. Same thing in Chrome, Firefox and IE.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I've been getting this since yesterday, 9 times out of 10 when I try to play. I can login, but after clicking "play now" it loads to 76% stalls for a few minutes then the error pops up. Same thing in Chrome, Firefox and IE.


Something must've went awry...

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> It is still EotE Spidey.
> 
> Edit: <laughs> just like Ghost Wraith said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest 'triumph'.


Congrats, good job dude!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Something must've went awry...


Well that maintenance did nothing to fix the fractals and tokens bug on my non-agent account, because after a fresh install on a spare PC at work, I'm still not earning XP and fractals. My agent account, OTOH, works fine.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Its Gaz's plot to get every non-agent to switch to an Agent or they will not get Exp from tokens. Sinister!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

It makes it pointless to mega-collect in the background every five minutes, because all you'll gain is crafting parts.

----------


## DasFeuer

Um.. I don't understand what are you talking about, I'm collecting just as fine as I ever had, all exp and  money are applying every time. And I'm not an agent

----------


## Raven

> Um.. I don't understand what are you talking about, I'm collecting just as fine as I ever had, all exp and  money are applying every time. And I'm not an agent


Mine seems ok too, can't tell for XP as all heroes are max, but token counts are increasing in achievements and so are fractals.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

It's working now, on my laptop at home! So my fractal and XP collecting just slowed down for one day, but it's all good now.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> It's working now, on my laptop at home! So my fractal and XP collecting just slowed down for one day, but it's all good now.


This happened to be once before and I mentioned pages back. However, for me, I had to wait until a new day rolled over in game. Then it started to work for me again.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Level 40 cap tech is almost complete! Who are you going to max first?


Latest communication from Gaz.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Latest communication from Gaz.


Does this mean that we'll soon start seeing squad levels like 8000 and higher?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Does this mean that we'll soon start seeing squad levels like 8000 and higher?


At least 8082.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Does this mean that we'll soon start seeing squad levels like 8000 and higher?





> At least 8082.


But I don't think they will release all the badges at once, they will probably release a few at time like they did with level 20.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> But I don't think they will release all the badges at once, they will probably release a few at time like they did with level 20.


This makes sense, but then why would they ask us who we are going to max first?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> This makes sense, but then why would they ask us who we are going to max first?


To put out those badges first as a reward to their FB followers?

----------


## Charles LePage

> But I don't think they will release all the badges at once, they will probably release a few at time like they did with level 20.


That's fine, as long as they release Tuxedo Thing's badge first.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> That's fine, as long as they release Tuxedo Thing's badge first.


If I'm not mistaken, I think the first group of heroes that got the badge to level 20 were the Agents Only, If they do it again you will have the Tuxedo Thing's badge!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Latest communication from Gaz.


I hope that means we get them today!  :Smile:

----------


## Dupe1979

Hey guys can I ask for some SHS advice.

Angel was really the first character I got with any healing ability and I am trying to run him up to 75 admt. missions (I am holding off doing anyone else until I complete Angel), but I have run into about 5 missions (Skull and Void being the worst I think), that are all but impossible... what strategy should I adopt for these?  I find adding power-ups before entering the missions also powers up my competition?

Also is there any chance of using a hero without healing or other special power-ups to complete the 75 missions, (for instance Beast is a favourite of mine... but seems ridiculously outgunned).

Last question... I just went through Sneaky Mystique crisis with Angel and I stayed in the x3 combo bonus the entire time but could still only win gold... what is that about?

Thank you

Dupe1979
Baron Fungus Warrior

----------


## Dupe1979

SHS seriously needs X-Factor

You can repaint a classic Havok costume and Quicksilver is already there.... just add Polaris and the Multiple Man for an X-Factor team bonus.

I am a non-agent currently but will break out the credit card when Jaime Madrox gets in the game.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Skull and Void being the worst I think


Skull and Void crisis is really hard. I don't know about others, but I barely managed to complete it with a couple of characters.



> what strategy should I adopt for these?


Well, I don't really know any strategies, but you could try it with some other players that play good with team healers.



> I find adding power-ups before entering the missions also powers up my competition?


What do you mean?



> Also is there any chance of using a hero without healing or other special power-ups to complete the 75 missions, (for instance Beast is a favourite of mine... but seems ridiculously outgunned).


I find completing 75 missions solo with most of the older heroes impossible, even with a good sidekick and all power-up potions (armor, speed, damage and health).



> Last question... I just went through Sneaky Mystique crisis with Angel and I stayed in the x3 combo bonus the entire time but could still only win gold... what is that about?


It's hard to get adamantium on that mission. Try to avoid Mistique's kicks. I think that If she knocks you down, even for a second, your 3x combo will go down, and you'll get gold.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Angel was really the first character I got with any healing ability and I am trying to run him up to 75 admt. missions (I am holding off doing anyone else until I complete Angel), but I have run into about 5 missions (Skull and Void being the worst I think), that are all but impossible... what strategy should I adopt for these?


If you're having problems with Crisis run with other players. If you're not getting Addy on non-Crisis missions...that's a horse of a different color...but again, the more players you play with the better chance of Addy.  



> I find adding power-ups before entering the missions also powers up my competition?





> What do you mean?


I think Dupe1979 is referring to the damage, shield, speed, and health boost potions, GW. They do *NOT* boost the bad guys, Dupe.




> Also is there any chance of using a hero without healing or other special power-ups to complete the 75 missions, (for instance Beast is a favourite of mine... but seems ridiculously outgunned).


I've done it with a few...but...it's much easier and more fun to do with other players.




> SHS seriously needs X-Factor
> 
> You can repaint a classic Havok costume and Quicksilver is already there.... just add Polaris and the Multiple Man for an X-Factor team bonus.
> 
> I am a non-agent currently but will break out the credit card when Jaime Madrox gets in the game.


Game is missing a lot of X-Men from Excalibur, X-Force, New Mutants, Hellions, and X-Factor...heck, we're all still waiting for Charles!

----------


## TheDestroyer

Can someone tell me the Time/Amount Ratio of the mummy create fractals ability ?

----------


## PhantCowboy

I think it is 1 per minute.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

nope at least 8900+ because if you multipleyour lvl by 2 you will get 8924 so yea u will and i know my brother is ready cuz he has 2.000.000 + fracs and alot of portions he said all he gonna do i spend to the end of his money then start playing to lvl up the remaing people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Can someone tell me the Time/Amount Ratio of the mummy create fractals ability ?





> I think it is 1 per minute.


Yes, but it stops if you aren't active.



> if you multiple your lvl by 2 you will get 8924


Yes, but sidekicks also increase your squad level, so it won't go up that much.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> if you multipleyour lvl by 2 you will get 8924





> Yes, but sidekicks also increase your squad level, so it won't go up that much.


This, and also we don't know if any bonus squad levels will be given at level 30, or just for level 40.

----------


## Charles LePage

> nope at least 8900+ because if you multipleyour lvl by 2 you will get 8924 so yea u will and i know my brother is ready cuz he has 2.000.000 + fracs and alot of portions he said all he gonna do i spend to the end of his money then start playing to lvl up the remaing people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I said at least 8082 because the max squad level right now is 4462.  So, if you multiply 181 characters by 20 more levels each, excluding any possible level 40 bonus, and add that number to 4462, you get 8082.  

I don't have 2 millions fractals, but yes, I am interested in learning how much it will cost in fractals (the cost to buy potions, actually) to bump a character up to level 40 without working to earn the experience.

----------


## Charles LePage

> This, and also we don't know if any bonus squad levels will be given at level 30, or just for level 40.


Good point- I hadn't even considered there may be two more level bonuses coming for each character.

----------


## PhantCowboy

I think Eric said that he was the only one with more than 1 million fractals...

----------


## Ace

> I think Eric said that he was the only one with more than 1 million fractals...


A lot of time has passed since Eric said that. I can see players with over a mil fractals by now if they played a lot. I bet people like Spy and Roaming would have been over a mil if they didn't spend their fractals on Midas and Au Ultron. But if someone really has over 2mil+fractals then wow....that's a lot.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Yeah that's what I meant there probably are a lot with 1 million+ but 2 million+ seems unlikely, I would need some proof to believe that.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Yeah that's what I meant there probably are a lot with 1 million+ but 2 million+ seems unlikely, I would need some proof to believe that.


No one _legitimately_ has over 850K in fractals.

----------


## Wailing Crusader Gargoyle

Anyone else getting stuck at 71% loading? Or any advice? I'm at a new location/network... wondering if that is the issue. I've tried multiple browsers... seems like the internet is actually pretty quick here, but I'm just stuck at 71% every time.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Anyone else getting stuck at 71% loading? Or any advice? I'm at a new location/network... wondering if that is the issue. I've tried multiple browsers... seems like the internet is actually pretty quick here, but I'm just stuck at 71% every time.


Loaded OK for me. Try clearing your browser's cache.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Anyone else getting stuck at 71% loading? Or any advice? I'm at a new location/network... wondering if that is the issue. I've tried multiple browsers... seems like the internet is actually pretty quick here, but I'm just stuck at 71% every time.


I've had exactly the same problem when trying to get into SHSO when a) at Arlanda airport, Sweden, and b) at the hotel I was staying in for my visit to Bordeaux, France.  I eventually found a cafe/bar with wifi where I was able to log in, after trying a few.  71% was always the sticking point.  As a result, I'm always a bit nervous when travelling that I'll hit the same problem.  It may have happened other times, but those are the times I recall because in those days (this was nearly couple of years ago now) if you didn't log in each day your gold or fractal allowance or something reset. I can't remember what it was exactly anymore, but it was really crucial you logged in each day!

----------


## Raven

> No one _legitimately_ has over 850K in fractals.


He sold all his punctuation for fractals.

----------


## Ace

> He sold all his punctuation for fractals.


LOL, I'm done.

----------


## Wailing Crusader Gargoyle

It's got to be the network here... it seems like it just isn't able to connect to the notification server. "71%" must be the point when your account connects to the servers or something.

I cleared the cache in two different browsers and even uninstalled/reinstalled the game files... still loads quick to 71% and stalls there until I get the error notification. Might just need to wait until I'm away from this location/network.

Bummer, cause I have time to kill... ah well.

----------


## Charles LePage

> It's got to be the network here... it seems like it just isn't able to connect to the notification server. "71%" must be the point when your account connects to the servers or something.


When I first started playing SHSO, I used to get stuck at 71% and other spots until I opened up ports on my home router.   Perhaps the wifi network you are connected to has those ports locked down?

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Guys, I'm really sorry for not acting as usual, but I have a life out of SHSO too. It's time for finals at schools (or we call them quarterlies) so I might not be as active. If you see me on SHSO I probably had little free time but it's always nice to say hello.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> It's got to be the network here... it seems like it just isn't able to connect to the notification server. "71%" must be the point when your account connects to the servers or something.
> 
> I cleared the cache in two different browsers and even uninstalled/reinstalled the game files... still loads quick to 71% and stalls there until I get the error notification. Might just need to wait until I'm away from this location/network.
> 
> Bummer, cause I have time to kill... ah well.


I remember when I was stuck at 71% at Arlanda, my flight to Bordeaux had a connection at Paris CGD, so as soon as I was off my flight and had found my gate in Paris for my onward flight I took out my laptop and logged in without any problem at all.  I had 30 minutes of feverish wheel-spinning and running around fractal collecting and all the other stuff you had to do before Recharge and Giganto mega-collecting, and then I had to get on my flight to Bordeaux.   And I was so p***** off when I got to my hotel and found I was locked out from SHSO at 71% loading there as well!  Still, there are worse things to do than sit at a nice outdoors bar in a square in Bordeaux sipping wine and playing SHSO.

----------


## TheDestroyer

sorry kind of new here... can someone tell me what is the best method of farming fractals ?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

If you already have mega-collect (say with Mini Fin Fang Foom), activate it, then in the 5-minute cool-off do 2-3 mayhem missions (you can finish them faster with a strong hero and sidekick combo). If you win adamantium during mayhems, that's 9 fractals each, giving you 18 or 27 fractals during the cool-off if you're a non-agent. Using Foom while traveling the zone going from villain to villain also helps you destroy troublebots along the way for more fractals.

----------


## TheDestroyer

> If you already have mega-collect (say with Mini Fin Fang Foom), activate it, then in the 5-minute cool-off do 2-3 mayhem missions (you can finish them faster with a strong hero and sidekick combo). If you win adamantium during mayhems, that's 9 fractals each, giving you 18 or 27 fractals during the cool-off if you're a non-agent. Using Foom while traveling the zone going from villain to villain also helps you destroy troublebots along the way for more fractals.


im not an agent but i have Mini Fin fang Foom and i do all the mayhem missions and the mega collect for all my heroes but i was looking for another method to do after this like the mission or somthing

----------


## Iron Maiden

So does anyone know if the Watcher prize changed this weekend?  I wish they would update the news section on the home page.   They never even put out a notice when it was EOE Spider-Man.  I only found out from here.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> sorry kind of new here... can someone tell me what is the best method of farming fractals ?


Mega-Collecting, Impy poking, and Mayhem Missions are the best way to farm. After that, working the Achievement system is a good way to break up the monotony of farming. I usually recommend earning/tracking the "Talented" Achievement for each of your squaddies because this will earn you several Achievement points while earning fractals for beating missions. It 'kills' more than two birds with one stone.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So does anyone know if the Watcher prize changed this weekend?  I wish they would update the news section on the home page.   They never even put out a notice when it was EOE Spider-Man.  I only found out from here.




For those without Imgur: Star-Lord is the new World Events Reward.

----------


## Maven

> Mega-Collecting, Impy poking, and Mayhem Missions are the best way to farm. After that, working the Achievement system is a good way to break up the monotony of farming. I usually recommend earning/tracking the "Talented" Achievement for each of your squaddies because this will earn you several Achievement points while earning fractals for beating missions. It 'kills' more than two birds with one stone.


I would also throw in killing as many Troublebots/Eyebots as possible, poking the machines and trees every time they're active, as well as also doing the chase-ables (the robbers in the Bugle and Baxter Plaza, the junkyard dog in Villainville, and the Loki statue in Asgard) and poking the cars and doing the Asgard strength test. The cars and strength test give five stars (with ten equaling one fractal on a free account/four fractals on an Agent account) each per poke/lift for the cars and lift for the strength test items the character can actually pick up, and in turn build up very fast...especially with the cars and strength test resetting every couple of minutes.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> For those without Imgur: Star-Lord is the new World Events Reward.


-yawn- already have him....

----------


## Ghost Wraith

Is anyone else seeing this? Sometimes when I log in, it shows me this (experience and health bars are empty, power emotes are locked, abilities are missing, and both badges are locked).

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Is anyone else seeing this? Sometimes when I log in, it shows me this (experience and health bars are empty, power emotes are locked, abilities are missing, and both badges are locked).


Mine is just fine.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Is his health 10,000 right now? Or that's what it is going to be when he is Lvl 40.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Congratulations to Ghost Wraith for winning Star Lord!

But the list shows that Plains Wiley Pudding won twice, and since he is #1 (odd) and #10 (even) on the list (as of the Saturday 5PM PDT draw) that could mean he first won at the Thursday 5PM draw randomly and then Saturday 5PM with the most fractals, unless you Ghost Wraith won with the most fractals so his manner of wins would be reversed. Did the World Event switch to Star Lord on Thursday or Friday, meaning that Pudding could have won EotE Spidey and then Star Lord?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Congratulations to Ghost Wraith for winning Star Lord!


I second that!




> But the list shows that Plains Wiley Pudding won twice, and since he is #1 (odd) and #10 (even) on the list (as of the Saturday 5PM PDT draw) that could mean he first won at the Thursday 5PM draw randomly and then Saturday 5PM with the most fractals, unless you Ghost Wraith won with the most fractals so his manner of wins would be reversed. Either this is incidental or deliberate.


He won EotE Spidey _then_ Star-Lord...

----------


## Ace

> Is anyone else seeing this? Sometimes when I log in, it shows me this (experience and health bars are empty, power emotes are locked, abilities are missing, and both badges are locked).


I've gotten this a few times. As you said, it happened when I went straight into the character selection screen after I logged in. Everything goes back to normal after a few seconds though.

This is the first time this has ever happened to me though. Appearing in two slots simultaneously. Has anyone ever experienced this before?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I second that!
> 
> He won EotE Spidey _then_ Star-Lord...


Yeah, I edited my post while you were replying when I realized that could have been the case. Trigger-happy me…

----------


## CenturianSpy

> This is the first time this has ever happened to me though. Appearing in two slots simultaneously. Has anyone ever experienced this before?


Neat glitch. Were you able to start that mission?

----------


## PhantCowboy

I'm getting bored of the game, I'm going to take a short break till we get Lvl 40 badges (hopefully this Wednesday).

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Congratulations to Ghost Wraith for winning Star Lord!





> I second that!


Thanks guys! I've never been an agent, and this is my fourth agents only character. Yay me!



> unless you Ghost Wraith won with the most fractals


I was just lucky to be randomly chosen.



> Appearing in two slots simultaneously. Has anyone ever experienced this before?


Cool! I've never seen that.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Gonna try and get back into SHSO after a small break.  :Smile:

----------


## Ace

> Neat glitch. Were you able to start that mission?


Yup, I was able to play it, though there were only three of us in the mission. So I guess I really did steal a spot.

----------


## TheDestroyer

i hate these badges it takes a lot of time to level up your characters i mean some characters are worth leveling up but some just kill me

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> i hate these badges it takes a lot of time to level up your characters i mean some characters are worth leveling up but some just kill me


Simply don't buy badges for characters you don't want to continue leveling.
I'm kinda sad my brand new Star-Lord will never get his badge(s). I really don't wan't to sound like I'm complaining, but I think the reward should've also included his badge, since this world event (auction) was made for non-agents, and the winners can't buy the badge to level him after level 11.

----------


## TheDestroyer

also why is the game browser based? i think it would be better if it was a normal videogame

----------


## Carmaicol

> I'm kinda sad my brand new Star-Lord will never get his badge(s). I really don't wan't to sound like I'm complaining, but I think the reward should've also included his badge, since this world event (auction) was made for non-agents, and the winners can't buy the badge to level him after level 11.


Congrats! I won Starlord in the first Doomsday Crisis event and didn't get his badge either. Still, months later, in level 11.

----------


## Ace

> Simply don't buy badges for characters you don't want to continue leveling.
> I'm kinda sad my brand new Star-Lord will never get his badge(s). I really don't wan't to sound like I'm complaining, but I think the reward should've also included his badge, since this world event (auction) was made for non-agents, and the winners can't buy the badge to level him after level 11.


Do you buy mystery boxes? If you do maybe you'll get lucky and acquire his badge from one of them.




> Congrats! I won Starlord in the first Doomsday Crisis event and didn't get his badge either. Still, months later, in level 11.


I figured you would have his badge by now, after all those mystery boxes you've opened.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Congrats! I won Starlord in the first Doomsday Crisis event and didn't get his badge either. Still, months later, in level 11.


Congrats to you too, but can't you just buy the badge? *I'm assuming you're an agent, or at least were, since your squad level is 4200. 



> Do you buy mystery boxes? If you do maybe you'll get lucky and acquire his badge from one of them.


I stopped buying boxes after getting all of the boxed characters. I got many badges for agents only characters, but I think that mystery boxes weren't updated to give his badge, since he is one of the newer AO heroes.

----------


## Ace

> I stopped buying boxes after getting all of the boxed characters. I got many badges for agents only characters, but I think that mystery boxes weren't updated to give his badge, since he is one of the newer AO heroes.


Makes sense, I guess that's why Carmaicol hasn't gotten his badge.

----------


## Carmaicol

I haven't paid a suscription in the last 2 years, I change credit cards and they couldn't charge me with the one I use now. Besides I don't play as I used to, most days were 6+ hours of playing and you have to log in every day for the gold rewards, for the first three years I failed to log just 2 days. This year after reaching 20k achievement points I took a break and I got only 100 points in three months :P

I have a high squad level because I played a lot with all my characters, so after buying their badges most of them were level 20 instantly. I have yet to buy: Agent Venom, Annihilus, Carnage, Indestructuble Hulk, IM Midas, White Phoenix and Iron Spidey. I only want Agent Venom and suscribe just for one character and a couple of badges seems like overkill.

Also, the amount of fractals I have in a daily basis is ridiculous, I have 1'098 right now.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Makes sense, I guess that's why Carmaicol hasn't gotten his badge.


We already know that they haven't added any of the 6000f heroes to heroic boxes, so maybe it's the same with badges in other boxes.



> I haven't paid a suscription in the last 2 years, I change credit cards and they couldn't charge me with the one I use now. Besides I don't play as I used to, most days were 6+ hours of playing and you have to log in every day for the gold rewards, for the first three years I failed to log just 2 days. This year after reaching 20k achievement points I took a break and I got only 100 points in three months :P
> 
> I have a high squad level because I played a lot with all my characters, so after buying their badges most of them were level 20 instantly. I have yet to buy: Agent Venom, Annihilus, Carnage, Indestructuble Hulk, IM Midas, White Phoenix and Iron Spidey. I only want Agent Venom and suscribe just for one character and a couple of badges seems like overkill.
> 
> Also, the amount of fractals I have in a daily basis is ridiculous, I have 1'098 right now.


Oh, I just automatically assumed you have all heroes after seeing your squad level and your Top 10 medallion.

----------


## Carmaicol

That's the medallion for achievement points, I was third, behind Baron and Lion. I still have it since Gaz hasn't make another post about Top10 Squads, I must be Top50 now.

Did someone got this week's newsletter or one in the last month? I got the one for Marvel Heroes advertising Doom as their 48th character of the year...

----------


## TheDestroyer

everytime after playing less than 15 minutes the game lags like hell cuz unity uses about 1 GB of memory (is that normal?) and when my mouse is out of the screen it runs A LOT faster than when it is in screen BTW im playing on fast setting Untitled.jpg

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

wow but if u do 4462 +4462 it equals !!!!!!!!!!! so yea and u dont have 2 mill fracs then what my brother been doing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PhantCowboy

I need proof.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

proof for what??????????????????

----------


## Xapto

Proof that your brother has over 2 million fractles.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Proof that your brother has over 2 million fractles.


When a player says they have X number of fractals, do they traditionally not count how much gold they have that could be translated into fractals?  Or do they do the math and express them both as one number?

----------


## Xapto

> When a player says they have X number of fractals, do they traditionally not count how much gold they have that could be translated into fractals?  Or do they do the math and express them both as one number?


For me I only count my fractles and not my gold on hand.

Even if he/she were counting them both together many people have said that it's currently impossible to have 1 million let alone 2 million fractles.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Even if he/she were counting them both together many people have said that it's currently impossible to have 1 million let alone 2 million fractles.


Why? Is there a limit or something? Can people who are willing to spend a bunch of money just buy as many gold as they want and then exchange the gold for fractals?  :Confused:  Sorry if this is a stupid question, since I've never bought any gold and I'm just curious.

----------


## Charles LePage

> For me I only count my fractles and not my gold on hand.
> 
> Even if he/she were counting them both together many people have said that it's currently impossible to have 1 million let alone 2 million fractles.


Just wondering.  If I announced my fractal total, it would be high but not as high as the 1 to 2 million fractal counts being offered here.  But, if I converted all my gold to fractals, my total fractal count would be MUCH higher than it is now.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Can people who are willing to spend a bunch of money just buy as many gold as they want and then exchange the gold for fractals?


Of course it can be done. And for 12-month subscribers like me, 100 fractals will cost 9 gold instead of 10 because of the 10% off, so we actually get more equivalent fractals for our gold.

----------


## Xapto

> Just wondering.  If I announced my fractal total, it would be high but not as high as the 1 to 2 million fractal counts being offered here.  But, if I converted all my gold to fractals, my total fractal count would be MUCH higher than it is now.


I'm just saying that i'd like proof because a while back Snacks said that no one has over 1 million fractles. I figure it can be done unless there is a limit to how many you can have, but i'd still like to see if anyone has 2 million fractles.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Since Charles LePage has been a 4-year member AND he bought the 20K gold pack to get Au Ultron (hence not having to participate in the auction that cost most of us 400K fractals), I'm guessing he has 650K-700K in fractals with 25K-30K gold (converts to around 280K-333K fractals) he would have between 930K-1,040K in fractals after conversion. This is a low-ball guesstimate. He probably swims in his fractals like Scrooge McDuck.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Charles LePage

> Since Charles LePage has been a 4-year member AND he bought the 20K gold pack to get Au Ultron (hence not having to participate in the auction that cost most of us 400K fractals), I'm guessing he has 650K-700K in fractals with 25K-30K gold (converts to around 280K-333K fractals) he would have between 930K-1,040K in fractals after conversion. This is a low-ball guesstimate. He probably swims in his fractals like Scrooge McDuck.


Your individual guesses are a bit off, but your low-end post-conversion guess is remarkably close to what it would be.  In fact, right now, if I converted all my gold, you'd only be about 6000 fractals off.  Nice job!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Anyone else getting this today?



For the Imgur-less, picture shows the Overall Achievement Points screen with almost all complete points.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Your individual guesses are a bit off, but your low-end post-conversion guess is remarkably close to what it would be.  In fact, right now, if I converted all my gold, you'd only be about 6000 fractals off.  Nice job!


<laughs> All my years of actuarial science pays off again! I bet if I ran a tabled algorithm I would have gotten the focus datum correct, too!

----------


## Charles LePage

> Anyone else getting this today?  For the Imgur-less, picture shows the Overall Achievement Points screen with almost all complete points.


I used to have it quite often.  Either the error went away for me, or I don't use the achievement section enough to make the error occur again.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Anyone else getting this today?
> 
> 
> 
> For the Imgur-less, picture shows the Overall Achievement Points screen with almost all complete points.


Everytime that I play, then if i switch a zone I crash reload the game and its back to normal.

----------


## TheDestroyer

Can someone please answer my question from before.....u all ignored it

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Can someone please answer my question from before.....u all ignored it


What was it?

----------


## Charles LePage

> What was it?


http://community.comicbookresources....=1#post1238970

Basically, does SHSO and Unity use a lot of memory/RAM?  Yes they do.  Now, I generally play SHSO on a laptop with 16 GB of RAM, so I don't notice too much of a problem.  But I do need to get out of the game and back in every so often to clear things up.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

well he has 27035 gold when u add that with the fracs he has which is 1million plus you get over 2million so yea and hes very selfsih he really doesnt let me go on his account like that but my sister does

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

um that was a while ago bro lol

----------


## Charles LePage

DC's INFINITE CRISIS Game Shutting Down In August

http://www.newsarama.com/24705-dc-s-...in-august.html

Remember, even we are in a drought of information or updates, at least our game is still available to play.

----------


## Maven

> DC's INFINITE CRISIS Game Shutting Down In August
> 
> http://www.newsarama.com/24705-dc-s-...in-august.html
> 
> Remember, even we are in a drought of information or updates, at least our game is still available to play.


Not to mention that SHSO has been around for four years and therefore at least been given quite the chance. *Only three months* is next to no time for an online game to be allowed existence (if you can honestly call it that in such a ridiculously short time-span).  :EEK!:

----------


## Raven

> http://community.comicbookresources....=1#post1238970
> 
> Basically, does SHSO and Unity use a lot of memory/RAM?  Yes they do.  Now, I generally play SHSO on a laptop with 16 GB of RAM, so I don't notice too much of a problem.  But I do need to get out of the game and back in every so often to clear things up.


I play on a PC with 4 GB RAM and I do notice. There's no way I can multitask while the game is running, it even lags occasionally (especially in missions with rain effects) on the most basic graphic settings when I'm not running anything else.

----------


## raw68

Has anyone not been getting the daily log in?  I haven't received one in almost a week.

----------


## Ace

> Has anyone not been getting the daily log in?  I haven't received one in almost a week.


Sometimes you get it even though it doesn't show up on your screen. Check your inventory to see if there are any changes in the number of items you had eg. boxes, potions etc. This might be hard to do since I'm sure you don't keep track of the number of items you have, heck I don't. But I've noticed this because sometimes I get boxes and potions in my inventory when I know I haven't bought any.

----------


## raw68

> Sometimes you get it even though it doesn't show up on your screen. Check your inventory to see if there are any changes in the number of items you had eg. boxes, potions etc. This might be hard to do since I'm sure you don't keep track of the number of items you have, heck I don't. But I've noticed this because sometimes I get boxes and potions in my inventory when I know I haven't bought any.


You are right, I don't keep track of them.  I just haven't noticed any boxes that are new.  Usually got a box at least once a week.  Thanks for your info.

----------


## PhantCowboy

I played IC maybe 3 times, wasn't interesting and the gameplay wasn't that good so I stopped.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I played IC maybe 3 times, wasn't interesting and the gameplay wasn't that good so I stopped.


What's IC?

----------


## Xapto

> I played IC maybe 3 times, wasn't interesting and the gameplay wasn't that good so I stopped.


It's still a bit of a shame that game didn't get to stick around longer, personally I enjoyed the game.

Is it just me or did they update Iron Man's animations for his basic combo?

EDIT: IC is Infinite Crisis.

----------


## TheDestroyer

i remember there was a way to view the event leaderboard without going to the watcher...how is that now?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

So far, it can't be done. You have to submit 10 fractals the first time you view it after the event resets, or add 1 fractal afterwards. Speaking of, Star Lord will end soon if it is a weekly rotation, wonder who is next. Annihilus?

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Is it just me or did they update Iron Man's animations for his basic combo?


I just played a mayhem mission with him and unless I'm missing something, I don't think his animations have changed. They looked the same (at least to me) on May 26, 2013, when this video (click) was uploaded.



> i remember there was a way to view the event leaderboard without going to the watcher...how is that now?


As Ravin' Ray said, there is no way to do it now. I remember that someone said it isn't possible anymore because challenges were replaced by achievements.



> Star Lord will end soon if it is a weekly rotation, wonder who is next. Annihilus?


Maybe even Super-Skrull. Who knows? We'll have to wait and see.

----------


## TheDestroyer

best way of finding the golden fractal?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

It's random, though sometimes there are streaks of golden fractals turning up in the same zone (though not in the same position) for several consecutive heroes. Also, if manually collecting with flying heroes, it's hard to choose the right flying hotspot to get a golden fractal floating mid-air in the middle of Asgard.

----------


## TheDestroyer

oh i see.... thanks anyway  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Is it just me or did they update Iron Man's animations for his basic combo?





> I just played a mayhem mission with him and unless I'm missing something, I don't think his animations have changed. They looked the same (at least to me) on May 26, 2013, when this video (click) was uploaded.


His basic attacks are the same, but the animations are faster and deal less damage than before, same thing with Hulk, they got updated a bit before the Recharge update, when they became starters heroes.

----------


## TheDestroyer

Which one of these would recommend?Untitled.jpg

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

In case you were interested, my first gameplay video of SHSO.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Which one of these would recommend?Untitled.jpg


Recommend for what?

----------


## TheDestroyer

> Recommend for what?


One for farming fractals and one for xp

----------


## PhantCowboy

A Thousand Apples a Day, Lizardous to you Health, We Run in Peace, and Ho HO Holidays non crisis are my go-to missions they are fast, give 450 exp and a decent amount of fractals.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> One for farming fractals and one for xp


https://superherosquadonline.wikispa...s+%28Reward%29

Edit: Is Thor's HU broken for anyone else?

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Is Thor's HU broken for anyone else?


It works fine for me, although it's kinda weak compared to most hero ups. However, what bothers me most is that Archangel, Beta Ray Bill, Destroyer and Thanos still have broken basic attacks.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Juggernaut's the current World Event hero… er, villain.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Is Thor's HU broken for anyone else?


Works fine for me too, very weak, but not broken.




> However, what bothers me most is that Archangel, Beta Ray Bill, Destroyer and Thanos still have broken basic attacks.


I don't have any problems with Archangel, Beta Ray Bill and Thanos, only Destroyer is broken for me.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> I don't have any problems with Archangel, Beta Ray Bill and Thanos, only Destroyer is broken for me.


That's strange. My Archangel, Destroyer and Thanos can't even perform a single attack. They just keep repeating their first basic attack animation, while not doing any damage.
My Beta Ray Bill can still perform his first and second basic attack, damaging enemies. But when he gets to his third attack (throws his hammer and receives it back), he doesn't deal any damage. After that, he just stands there like he finished the entire combo and doesn't do his fourth and fifth attack.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Archangel and BRB are the only heroes who's combos are broken for me.
On another note, anyone think we will get an update today? If so I hope we get everything they promised on FB since we've had to wait so long.

----------


## Dare Alloy Trancer

I think we are getting an updaaaaaaaate.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I think we are getting an updaaaaaaaate.


https://www.facebook.com/SuperHeroSq...43839882318165

"The game is coming down for... AN UPDATE! This is a long update with additional maintenance. Estimated down time: 4 hours."

----------


## millsfan

I knew it! Hero Up was waiting for kids to get out of school in June.  Finally something new to keep us going all summer

----------


## Raven

> I knew it! Hero Up was waiting for kids to get out of school in June.  Finally something new to keep us going all summer


Go play outside!

----------


## millsfan

> Go play outside!


Um Trust me I dont mean sit on the computer all day... I just mean now I have more of a reason to be playng hero up throughout summer.  I've been bored and haven't played in months because other games were producing new content.  Hero Up for some reason completely cut us off for a while and by "play all summer" I mean on the days where there are updates, Ill have a reason to play.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Long update. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Charles LePage

> Long update.


It's like they are making it in a crock pot on low heat.

----------


## Xapto

It's back up!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> It's like they are making it in a crock pot on low heat.





> It's back up!


DING!!! Come and get it!

----------


## Charles LePage

> DING!!! Come and get it!


Downloading the new files now!

----------


## Xapto

Looks like they're selling ALL the badges for agent's only atm each for 50 gold and 45 if you have the 10% discount. They are also selling War Machine MK2's badges but I can't find the hero for the badge.

EDIT: War Machine MK2 is a craftable hero only.
You can craft him with: 20 Vibranium Ore, 20 Pure Diamonds, 10 Negative Energy, 10 Pym Particles, 10 Elemental Fire, and 100 Antimetal.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Welp I think I'm done with the game, my parents don't let me buy gold or memberships, So there is nothing I can do.
That's just cruel to people who cant buy gold or memberships, at least make a few of them cost fractals, or give us a way to earn them through achievements.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

i think i'm quitting. 2 months with no communication and now we get something big and it costs gold? Excuse my language but, what the hell are they smoking on over there?!

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

I have mixed feelings about this update. The fact that everything is pretty much an update to spend gold is kind of infuriating, especially after 2 months of nothing. Yet at the same time, I'm happy to see that for those people who purchased Gold Ultron, they now have plenty of things to spend their gold on. I may get a few badges, but overall, I think I'm going to wait until a sale happens before buying badges for characters I rarely touch.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Megacollected once in BP and they've dropped the fractal amount for non members, you get 10 fractals instead of 40 for non agents/80 for members.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Weird. I'm downloading the files, and _then_ try to log-in and play but then get the maintenance screen while downloading is still in progress.

----------


## Ace

The game is still saying "down for maintenance" for me.

----------


## Xapto

I was playing earlier and then the game went down. Looks like it's back to maintenance for the team.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Hope they decide to make some of the badges fractals, but I just spent all of them on the heroes I was missing. :/

----------


## Ace

> Megacollected once in BP and they've dropped the fractal amount for non members, you get 10 fractals instead of 40 for non agents/80 for members.


Really? Wow, didn't see that coming.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Megacollected once in BP and they've dropped the fractal amount for non members, you get 10 fractals instead of 40 for non agents/80 for members.


Looks like Gaz adjusted _all_ the fractal rewards, Mayhem Missions now awarding 10 fractals instead of 36: 

Edit: Star Trees/Gumballs went from 4 fractals to 2 fractals.

----------


## Charles LePage



----------


## Ravin' Ray

> 


Oh you have got to be kidding me! So, bonus squad levels at 30 and 40? How many potions did you need?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> 


Sweet! Looks like he's been Turtle Waxed!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Excuse my language, but what the hell! The game still isn't up for me. DAMN IT! :Mad:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Excuse my language, but what the hell! The game still isn't up for me. DAMN IT!


It's down for most...including me. Maintenance screen popped up when I went to check to see if the "4X fractals" still appeared on the membership benefits screen.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> It's down for most...including me. Maintenance screen popped up when I went to check to see if the "4X fractals" still appeared on the membership benefits screen.


Well, this is turning out just dandy.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Oh you have got to be kidding me! So, bonus squad levels at 30 and 40? How many potions did you need?


He was at level 35 with the gold badge, so I did use some potions to get him the other five.  I am working now to see if there are level 30 and/or 40 bonuses.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Game seems to be sorta returning to the way it was before.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Game seems to be sorta returning to the way it was before.


What do you mean?

----------


## Ace

They gave us a code for 3k fractals on FB.
Code: 3KFRACTLS

----------


## Carmaicol

> He was at level 35 with the gold badge, so I did use some potions to get him the other five.  I am working now to see if there are level 30 and/or 40 bonuses.


How many points do you need for each level, Charles?

----------


## Charles LePage

> He was at level 35 with the gold badge, so I did use some potions to get him the other five.  I am working now to see if there are level 30 and/or 40 bonuses.


I do not see any bonus for reaching level 30 or 40.




> How many points do you need for each level, Charles?


In my exuberance I did not pay close attention.  I know I saw 10,000 for one of them.  My EOTE Spider-Man is level 30, so when I level him up, I'll note what each level requires.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Game is still down for me :/
But I'm not liking what I'm seeing...

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Well, this means my non-agent account will max out at level 20 per hero then. I've got 95 out of 131 maxed out, the rest are either 18 or 19 with only the newest at 17.

For my main account it's another story.

Edit: Game's back on! Gotta log in!

Dev blog at https://www.heroup.com/2015/06/june-4th-update/ Highlights:

First and foremost, we are releasing Prestige Levels.  This not only increases the level cap from Level 20 to Level 40 but also adds a a new visual effect at Level 40 that make your Heroes and Villains look even cooler!

Second, we have added a brand new craftable Hero, War Machine Mk II, to the game.

Third, we are removing the HQ and HQ items from the game.

Finally, we have made the very difficult decision to scale back the amount of fractals drops for many in game activities and for Jr. S.H.I.E.L.D. agents.

----------


## Iron Enforcer

Never buy into the hype. The hype bites back, nickel-and-dimes you, and has _serious_ lag issues.


"Earn 2x more fractals"

No grandfathering in the people with existing memberships, either.


My only consolation is that somewhere in an alternate universe, SHSO pulled its plug instead of yanking our chains.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Meh, this reduction in fractals has really soured this update.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Well, for me personally it's still enjoyable.

Got my first gold badge for EotE Spidey who shot up to 29.

Edit: New Level 40 achievements added.

----------


## Charles LePage

I have been extremely unsuccessful getting Tuxedo Thing to obtain Adamantium in any crisis missions.  But at level 40, he is so powerful, he just crushed the holiday Impossible Man crisis mission.  Thank you Gazillion.

----------


## Ace

Haven't seen this many people online in my friend list for a long time.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> i think i'm quitting. 2 months with no communication and now we get something big and it costs gold? Excuse my language but, what the hell are they smoking on over there?!


Are you actually going to quit?

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

I'm going to miss the HQs, I didn't use it often and I'm fine with it's end, but it was a beautiful part of the game.

Picture from last year:

Oh no! The villains locked up the heroes!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Charles LePage

> Meh, this reduction in fractals has really soured this update.


"Finally, we have made the very difficult decision to scale back the amount of fractals drops for many in game activities and for Jr. S.H.I.E.L.D. agents.  While there were several reasons leading us to this action, the main reason is to bring the economy back in line with our plans at the time of the Recharge release.  Looking at our data month over month we found that we were giving too large of rewards across the board.  We did not want to make a knee jerk reaction.  We wanted to take the time needed to study the problem and make the needed fix.  This is a one time change.  As compensation we will be giving out a one time use code for 3000 fractals for all accounts as well as dropping the price for Battle Armor Thor, Dark Iron Patriot, Nick Fury, Phoenix, and Vision to 50 gold or 500 fractals."

I'm trying to find the unreasonableness of this explanation, but I can't so far.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> I'm trying to find the unreasonableness of this explanation, but I can't so far.


The price-dropping made me laugh..

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I'm trying to find the unreasonableness of this explanation, but I can't so far.


millsfan has a point about giving out too much. It's about the economics.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Are you actually going to quit?


I don't want anyone to quit over the update, but:  value for value.  If we don't want the game to disappear, then at some point, we have to invest REAL money into it.  Even the smallest gold purchase helps.

I enjoy several podcasts, all of which are free to listen to, but I subscribe or donate when I can to support them.  SHSO isn't any different in the end.

----------


## CenturianSpy

I'm ABSOLUTELY loving my level 31 Abomination! He has two moves in his combo that has screen-wide damage and all his PUs/HU clear the baddies like butter. Just ran Brotherhood Crisis and got Addy like it was Silver!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Even though my Avengers Iron Man is only 24 he still feels really powerful. Plus I just played a mission with the new War Machine. I think the new heroup is from Iron Man 2 where Iron Man and Rhodey are fighting all the drones.

----------


## millsfan

I cannot help but express my feelings toward the HQ.  I suggested so many times to hero up that the HQ had potential to be a new way of socializing, yet they took the easy way out and got rid of it completely.  I stated many times, people like hanging out with friends on this game, and the HQ was the same since beta (and it was present that people weren't using it).  I saw potential in HQ's, yet they never took it into consideration.  I suggested that they get rid of the CPU's running around the HQ and make it into a room where YOU control your hero (like in missions or in zones) and can walk around and interact with furniture, and have friends hang out and chat with you in your room.  I really think they could have pulled this off and more people would want to make rooms or hang out in the HQ, as they can invite friends over.  It just bums me that there was a big development in a feature and they took it away without trying to make it better.

----------


## Charles LePage

I used a health potion on my Level 40 Tuxedo Thing, and this is what I got:

----------


## Iron Enforcer

On the plus side, War Machine is cool. If you can, do it.





> I'm trying to find the unreasonableness of this explanation, but I can't so far.


It's not our fault we pay them up front. But if I buy an annual membership and they change the advertised terms, I want the option to agree or cancel for a prorated refund. Otherwise, let me earn all the damn fractals I want while I'm paying for an advertised feature.

Also, there's no economy in a game that claims to be free-to-play. Free-to-play means most items can be earned by most players. No, what the devs mean is that their cash shop attempts failed because they suck at marketing and are relying solely on Snack's personality at this point to keep people interested.

He has a good personality, but without marketing power, their product's days are numbered.

They're depending on their few most loyal players to be whales now to keep the game afloat. You'll start feeling it about six or seven months from now, after your gold reserves are gone and you have to pay regularly to keep up with them...

----------


## millsfan

I think there is a lot of free content in the game with fractals and find it crazy people complain that they are quitting over this.  There is so much free content in the game with fractals, before or after the update.  Almost 200 characters, all able to level up to level 20 (that takes a while).   Also, there are thousands of achievements to attempt... there is a TON of free content.  

Just because they made new badges for gold only, people quit? Thats ridiculous and I doubt people who are "Quitting over this" even completed all the free content provided.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Had to do it...I used potions to get Abomination to level 40:



I wrote down the numbers after level 32...

9000 xp points to level 33
9000 - 34
10000- 35
10000- 36
11000- 37
11000- 38
12000- 39
12000- 40 MAX

Now it's time to kick some butt!!! I'm having a blast with him!

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

Well my Guardian was almost maxed at a full 38 when I bought his gold badge, took 12k to get from level 38 to 39 and 12k to get him to 40!

Also got Carnage to level 40 and have 8 more heros on the way to 40!

If they leave the gold badges as a gold only purchase then I feel they need to implement a free way to get gold back into the game, even if it's a small amount a month. Time to go level up and try to get 3 more crafting parts I need for the new War Machine!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I think there is a lot of free content in the game with fractals and find it crazy people complain that they are quitting over this.  There is so much free content in the game with fractals, before or after the update.  Almost 200 characters, all able to level up to level 20 (that takes a while).   Also, there are thousands of achievements to attempt... there is a TON of free content.  
> 
> Just because they made new badges for gold only, people quit? Thats ridiculous and I doubt people who are "Quitting over this" even completed all the free content provided.


The main reason I'm considering quitting is, I have all the heroes/badges(Still missing some retired heroes.) in the shop and all of my heroes are Lvl 20 except 7, I have had 1 membership, and my parents wont let me buy another one, or buy any gold so basically I'm done with the game, there is nothing left I can do since I will not be able to get the Level 40 badges, and now that fractals earned has declined it would take me 6000 megacollects just to get the next hero when they are released and leave early access, I'm not sure if I'm quitting yet, but so far I'm thinking I should.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I can perfectly understand the HQ, I was never a fan of them. I just hope the removal of this, does not increase the odds of getting potions from boxes....

I also perfectly understand all the fractals and gold badges. Hopefully, it will help the game out more.
I thing I realized with all the gold badges, is that it will make me focused on getting the heroes to level 20 and collecting more fractals. If the Gold Badges were fractals, I'd be complete broke. I just wanted to go 40 Max with Storm...

Guess I can wait.

----------


## Carmaicol

What if they put those badges in boxes?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> What if they put those badges in boxes?


I thought about that, but it would defeat the purpose of making them gold only.

----------


## Ace

I'm most likely only going to buy one gold badge and that's for Star-Lord. On another note, just finished playing with the new War Machine and his HU caught me by surprise.

----------


## CenturianSpy

They adjusted the membership benefit screen for the fractal reduction. Members get 2X the number of fractals.



That being said, with 100 fractals going for just $1- that's TWO badges- I think the masses should be MUCH happier. It also makes me think that I'll probably make gold MTX's (micro-transactions) instead of a membership. Then again, 30% XP Boost is awesome...


Edit: Just bought 10 Mystery boxes to see if they'd award a Gold Badge. No result with my small sample size. Gold Badges would be amazing Tuesday Trivia prizes, Gaz!

----------


## Xapto

If you're looking to get ALL the gold badges that's 9050 gold without the 10% discount and 8145 with the discount.

----------


## Maven

> I'm most likely only going to buy one gold badge and that's for Star-Lord.


My sole gold badge will be for Mr. Fantastic...this update has come at a good time with my starting to really get into Marvel Heroes (blame Doom and his release in that game). I will keep playing SHSO, but mostly to get Reed to Supreme on both of my accounts. I've decided to heck with being a completist and to go back to why I started playing SHSO in the first place...give Reed the rep he deserves, baby.

----------


## Carmaicol

> My sole gold badge will be for Mr. Fantastic...this update has come at a good time with my starting to really get into Marvel Heroes (blame Doom and his release in that game). I will keep playing SHSO, but mostly to get Reed to Supreme on both of my accounts. I've decided to heck with being a completist and to go back to why I started playing SHSO in the first place...give Reed the rep he deserves, baby.


I feel the same way, I don't care about a higher squad and 150k xp points for each hero seems endless to a guy without fractals and limited time to play. Somehow I feel relieved.

I hope War Machine is a sign the bottleneck has been broken and We can get new characters as we used to.

----------


## general miner baron

Has anyone been able to complete Deadpool's mission with Swashbuckling Nightcrawler?  It never lets me through the portals.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

I'm not upset that they got rid of the HQ because it crashed on me 100% of the time anyway.  It was completely unplayable.
However, I hope they don't get any bright ideas about removing the card game.  I would be DEVESTATED.

----------


## Sprite

I'm so happy that SHSO is using Paypal now. I can finally start catching up on things, with what little time to a computer I have.  :Smile:

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

Got the badges for Loki, White Phoenix, Dark Phoenix and Iron Spider, Loki went to 39, White and Dark Phoenix to 38 and Iron Spider to 36, I believe these are the heroes that I played the most in the game, so I don't expect any instantly 40 for my other heroes, It's a lot xp to get to level 40.

And they did a great job with War Machine MK 2, hope they do the same with all the others repaints, not the lazy job they did with First Appearance Spider-Man and Black Suit Spider-Girl.

----------


## TheDestroyer

Man!!! why the hell would they drop the amount of fractals!!! i used to get about 54 fractals from every hero everyday 10 fractals and 10 from the golden fractal and 20 from the daily collect achievement and about 5 from finding impossible man and 9 from beating him but now they dropped everything!!! and what is the easiest crises mission im looking for vibranium ore

----------


## Carmaicol

You get 27 now, isn't? 10 fractals+5 for the golden fractal+2 for the last 2 Imps+5 for all of them. I didn't pay attention, but I needed half an hour to get 300. 

I'm doing Time to take A.I.M Crisis, I only need 5 (and 2 elemental flames). I got 3 vibranium ores out of 10 missions and you can reach adamantium (around 50200 points) in 6 minutes with EOTE as your sidekick.

----------


## TheDestroyer

> You get 27 now, isn't? 10 fractals+5 for the golden fractal+2 for the last 2 Imps+5 for all of them. I didn't pay attention, but I needed half an hour to get 300. 
> 
> I'm doing Time to take A.I.M Crisis, I only need 5 (and 2 elemental flames). I got 3 vibranium ores out of 10 missions and you can reach adamantium (around 50200 points) in 6 minutes with EOTE as your sidekick.


aha ok thank you very much but im really upset about the fractal drop

----------


## Wollomby

Part of the June 4th update said... "As compensation we will be giving out a one time use code for 3000 fractals for all accounts as well as dropping the price for Battle Armor Thor, Dark Iron Patriot, Nick Fury, Phoenix, and Vision to 50 gold or 500 fractals."

What about people who already bought Battle armor Thor, Dark Iron Patriot, Nick Fury, Phoenix, and vision?

to quote the words of Agnot from the movie Fifth Element... "We feel a little compensation is in order."    :Smile:

----------


## Charles LePage

> What about people who already bought Battle armor Thor, Dark Iron Patriot, Nick Fury, Phoenix, and vision?
> 
> to quote the words of Agnot from the movie Fifth Element... "We feel a little compensation is in order."


Can I be compensated for what I spent on AU Ultron, since some people got him for 10 fractals?   :Smile: 

I know, not exactly the same thing...

----------


## shoohman

what happend to the game?
if I collect carft items and hero tokens I got no fractals
I still get fractals from collecting fractals
when I poke impossible man I got no fractals
I just played crisis mission got adamntium rank but still got only 27 fractals(before the update I got somthing like 56 fractals but now just 27)
why they need to ruin something good?why?anyone get fractals from collecting carft items and hero tokens or this is not my own problem?
is it still possible to get vibranium ore from crisis missions?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Part of the June 4th update said... "As compensation we will be giving out a one time use code for 3000 fractals for all accounts as well as dropping the price for Battle Armor Thor, Dark Iron Patriot, Nick Fury, Phoenix, and Vision to 50 gold or 500 fractals."
> 
> What about people who already bought Battle armor Thor, Dark Iron Patriot, Nick Fury, Phoenix, and vision?
> 
> to quote the words of Agnot from the movie Fifth Element... "We feel a little compensation is in order."


I thought of the same thing, because I have every single one of these heroes except Battle Armor Thor...

And I don't plan on buying him for a long time anyways.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> what happend to the game?
> if I collect carft items and hero tokens I got no fractals
> I still get fractals from collecting fractals
> when I poke impossible man I got no fractals
> I just played crisis mission got adamntium rank but still got only 27 fractals(before the update I got somthing like 56 fractals but now just 27)
> why they need to ruin something good?why?anyone get fractals from collecting carft items and hero tokens or this is not my own problem?
> is it still possible to get vibranium ore from crisis missions?



The changed the game around in order support their economy. 
Members no longer get 4x Fractals, they get 2x. They even lowered the amounts for the non members.
They also removed HQ and all HQ Items.
The reason they did because they realized they were giving to much away compared to the money being sent in.

----------


## shoohman

because getting 2x fractals instead 4x fractals people won't buy membership
is it really good move?I don't think so!are you agree with me?
I rellay don't want to collect fractals for whole month in order to buy one charcter!
gold only price for gold badges?ok!20 vibranium ores for war machine?ok
but why let us get really really less fractals them before?the economy was fine!the update just prevets from people to buy membership!
so for what the biggest update ever?for what?its like to collect gold and silver for whole months for only one character!
if they give us one thing so they take from us 10 things!this what I see!Wev'e to wait too long too much time and this is what we got!punch to our face for gaz!
is it still possible to get vibranium ore from crisis missions?

----------


## shoohman

after all of the bad things that this update gave to us what I discovered?
Enchantress don't deal any damge!yey!bags and problems in addition to all the bad things the bring us!

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

NOOOOOOO!
I for one was excited about this update despite the fractal drop.
But then I accidentally submit all of my fractals to the watcher.  There goes my free 3,000 along with the 5,000 I already had I was saving for Enchantress.
Man, what a way to ruin your day.

----------


## TheDestroyer

> because getting 2x fractals instead 4x fractals people won't buy membership
> is it really good move?I don't think so!are you agree with me?
> I rellay don't want to collect fractals for whole month in order to buy one charcter!
> gold only price for gold badges?ok!20 vibranium ores for war machine?ok
> but why let us get really really less fractals them before?the economy was fine!the update just prevets from people to buy membership!
> so for what the biggest update ever?for what?its like to collect gold and silver for whole months for only one character!
> if they give us one thing so they take from us 10 things!this what I see!Wev'e to wait too long too much time and this is what we got!punch to our face for gaz!
> is it still possible to get vibranium ore from crisis missions?


where im from we dont have high school we have something called tawjehi which decides ur fate u get 9 books and you have to do an exam in each one and you have only 1.5 day to finish the book i have 13 days and will finish this bullshit then ill be free and go to collage..... i wanted to buy a year membership after i finish but now i wont so you were right

----------


## Xapto

I'm just glad I bought everyone in the store (beside IMM and AU Ultron) before the fractle drop.

----------


## Raven

The update is positive. It shows Gaz is still committed to making this game a profitable and on-going concern rather than just shutting it down if they are not generating enough revenue. If some of the whiners that have been playing for years for free had actually spent some money, maybe they would not have needed to do this.

----------


## TheDestroyer

if they want to increase there economie to go up SIMPLY increase the agent rewards to a reasonable level not decrease it BTW the Only thing I like about the update is that the game dosnt lag as much as it did before

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> NOOOOOOO!
> I for one was excited about this update despite the fractal drop.
> But then I accidentally submit all of my fractals to the watcher.  There goes my free 3,000 along with the 5,000 I already had I was saving for Enchantress.
> Man, what a way to ruin your day.


That's really tough, and it's such an easy mistake to make.  I think they need to introduce a screen after you click on 'OK'  that checks that you really, really, REALLY want to give all your fractals to the Watcher.

----------


## Iron Enforcer

I probably would have bought the Ultron gold bundle, but they're still calling him an exclusive hero and that's embarrassing.
The rotating banner on the main page still says 4x fractals for Agents.

They added the 4x fractals to game world activities after Recharged lauched. This also included the 4x bonus to the daily collect achievement. Removing that bonus would have balanced everything because that's 720 extra fractals an hour if you manage a full collect every five minutes.

But most game players weren't getting an extra 720 fractals an hour because they're not Agents.

By my calculation, using a generous max fractal Agent output of 6000 per hour, the high end range of per-hour on a non-Agent account is 1300-1500 if you're managing your activities well. Most non-Agents won't even have that. The per-hour range on a completely casual player was probably 450-800, or 6.25 hours of game time per 5,000 fractal hero.

I'm not going to let a bunch of guys who rambled incoherently through their Squad Time segments tell me there's something wrong with those numbers. Those are good numbers. And if their numbers look different, I have three possible explanations:

1. Bots. 2. Exploiters. 3. Cheaters.

But I don't think those are problems here. The problem is that people are moving on to games with better engines, better gameplay, and more compelling cash shops. By adding progress paywalls, nerfing fractals, and most certainly nerfing XP in the future, they're just making it easier to move on. They already gave most of us a two-month head start.

And if they're manipulating statistics to try to justify a change which will force me to stay in their game twice as long so they have twice as much BUY GOLD time in my face?
Then you really have no f***ing clue about how to effectively market products on the Internet.

----------


## Raven

> if they want there economie to go up SIMPLY increase the agent rewards to a reasonable level not decrease it BTW the Only thing I like about the update is that the game dosnt lag as much as it did before


That solves nothing, the main issue was that it was too easy to get everything for free and there was very little need to buy memberships, and for those that did have memberships there was no need to buy additional gold. Now, unless you are truly into endless grinding for little reward, then you have to pay.

----------


## Iron Maiden

> Well my Guardian was almost maxed at a full 38 when I bought his gold badge, took 12k to get from level 38 to 39 and 12k to get him to 40!
> 
> Also got Carnage to level 40 and have 8 more heros on the way to 40!
> 
> If they leave the gold badges as a gold only purchase then I feel they need to implement a free way to get gold back into the game, even if it's a small amount a month. Time to go level up and try to get 3 more crafting parts I need for the new War Machine!


I hadn't even used my Future Foundatio Doom much in the past couple of months since I tapered off playing this game.  When I bought the gold badge all I had to do was mega collect and I was at 40.   I like the halo that follows your around and in his Future Foundation colors it sort of reminds you of his status in Secret Wars.  The only thing is the health is still not so good on his own.  I should have used a health potion in the Monster Smash Crisis game I tried  out.  Still, very good range for offense.

I have to agree about returning a means to earn gold instead of waiting but I have a decent stockpile.  Will still choose my gold badges carefully.  Maybe they should award gold for card game wins. that would stir up interest even if its just one coin, I'd take that.

----------


## TheDestroyer

> That solves nothing, the main issue was that it was too easy to get everything for free and there was very little need to buy memberships, and for those that did have memberships there was no need to buy additional gold. Now, unless you are truly into endless grinding for little reward, then you have to pay.


Dude when the game first came out it was hard as hell my other account got banned because my little brother tried to hack something so stopped playing it and I came back after the biggest update ever I remember each hero needed 500 xp (before the biggest update) to get to level 2 which is the 5 tokens but now 5 tokens get you to level 3 its much easier now

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> The update is positive. It shows Gaz is still committed to making this game a profitable and on-going concern rather than just shutting it down if they are not generating enough revenue. If some of the whiners that have been playing for years for free had actually spent some money, maybe they would not have needed to do this.


I agree that it's good news that Gaz has put a lot of thought into making the game economically viable, although I'm not sure that dropping the rewards for membership makes much sense in that respect.  But I also agree with some of the comments posted that if they are going to have a feature of the game that is only available through a gold purchase, then gold should be obtainable for everybody in the game, even if at Scrooge-like levels.  I remember before Recharge it took a long, long time to get enough gold as a non-member to buy a standard-price hero.  But that was OK - the target was there and you could work towards it.  Recharge was a definite enhancement in the free-to-play aspect if the game, this latest update is a retrograde step.  Sometimes it seems Gaz can't decide just how free-to-play a free-to-play game should be!

This update means the game will end up becoming more two-tier - a majority of the players will be those kids whose folks won't buy them membership or gold running around with the free or cheap-to-buy heroes at low levels, and a minority of players (including most of us on this forum) will be crashing around with their favourite heroes at level 40 obliterating missions in the blink of an eye.  I'm not sure those two groups mix so well. If I was a non-member kid just starting to play the game, I'm not sure I would be too impressed with my Iron Man at level 2 compared to Abomination or Tuxedo Thing at level 40.  Maybe the long, long road to get such characters and to get them to such levels would seem very discouraging, perhaps too discouraging for that kid to ever develop the love of the game that I did, and that my boy Helmer did.

Let's hope Gaz have got it right.  But I would vote for gold to be obtainable in the game, somehow, so that SHSO retains its inclusiveness.

----------


## Maven

> I hadn't even used my Future Foundation Doom much in the past couple of months since I tapered off playing this game.  When I bought the gold badge all I had to do was mega collect and I was at 40.   I like the halo that follows your around and in his Future Foundation colors it sort of reminds you of his status in Secret Wars.  The only thing is the health is still not so good on his own.  I should have used a health potion in the Monster Smash Crisis game I tried  out.  Still, very good range for offense.


They've improved Reed's range too...his Hero-Up now affects the entire playing field and not just the portion in front of him. If anything, it may be a little too good...just did Magneteors, and Reed's HU was affecting minions and boost barrels in upcoming areas/screens before he reached them.  :EEK!: 

The gold MAXed out halo looks schweet with Reed's classic blue FF uniform...mere repaint or not, actually looking forward to see how the halo will look with Future Foundation Reed whenever he sees release.



(For those who can't see Imgur images (*does her best Marty Moose* Sorrrry! Hyuk, hyuk!), tis Reed showing off his halo of perfection.)

----------


## CenturianSpy

> They've improved Reed's range too...his Hero-Up now affects the entire playing field and not just the portion in front of him. *If anything, it may be a little too good*...just did Magneteors, and Reed's HU was affecting minions and boost barrels in upcoming areas/screens before he reached them.


Yeah all the level 40 characters are barrel busters...but they clear out baddies so fast you, or your teammates, often can reach the drops in time!

----------


## Raven

> Dude


First I'm not a dude.




> when the game first came out it was hard as hell


Seriously? It's a kids game. Try this instead




> my other account got banned


Well that says it all.




> I came back after the biggest update ever


Unfortunate.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Yeah all the level 40 characters are barrel busters...but they clear out baddies so fast you, or your teammates, often can reach the drops in time!


How many level 40 characters do you have already?  :Smile:

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Yeah all the level 40 characters are barrel busters...but they clear out baddies so fast you, or your teammates, often can reach the drops in time!


War Machine MK 2 is a barrel buster too, even without the gold badge, I also think is a little too much, I like the idea of increase the AoE, but destroy minions and boost barrels in upcoming areas is kinda ridiculous, could be a little less.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

All you guys talking about lvl 40 characters make me want to play even more! Plus, sorry about the recent negativity I just have been a little stressed with finals and all. :Wink:

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

i will stay but if they completely bust this game to bits. then its the end.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I would consider buying a 1-Month Subscription to feel around this new update and stuff.
However, I noticed that the membership page still has the credit-card option...
I thought they were removing that?

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

I'm dying to see how Storm's halo looks like.  :Big Grin:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I would consider buying a 1-Month Subscription to feel around this new update and stuff.
> However, I noticed that the membership page still has the credit-card option...
> I thought they were removing that?


I noticed this, too. I also know two people who have used the credit card option successfully AFTER the May 19th deadline/switch to PayPal. I'm guessing the credit card company option was reinstated...at least for the states. A move to PayPal will increase the profit margin because it takes less percentage-wise from the vendor, though...so I understand the desire to switch. What I _don't_ understand is why Gaz doesn't accept PayPal payments from some countries.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

Well this lvl 40 is nothing for anyone cuz my brother lvl is 
6500+ in still tryna figure out how imma get gold and after fraxs for member shift I'm not getting a membership now.
Also singing sorcerer trooper is back cuz he invited me to a mission today and his lvl 5700+

----------


## PhantCowboy

I'm not going to quit, although I'm really pissed off that I wont be able to get any of the gold badges, I'll just have to live with it. The game will still be fun without them.

----------


## TheDestroyer

> First I'm not a dude.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? It's a kids game. Try this instead
> 
> 
> 
> Well that says it all.
> ...


oh gosh hahahahaha people like you make me wanna laugh so haaard first things first Ms.raven everyone can agree that the game was hard when it first came out leveling up took a lot of time we had a wheel you had to spin it evreyday which is a waste of time but now its all easy and as i said before my other account got banned cuz my brother tried to hack somthing and he was afraid to do it on his account so he did it on mine (what a genius)

----------


## Raven

> oh gosh hahahahaha people like you make me wanna laugh so haaard first things first Ms.raven everyone can agree that the game was hard when it first came out leveling up took a lot of time we had a wheel you had to spin it evreyday which is a waste of time but now its all easy and as i said before my other account got banned cuz my brother tried to hack somthing and he was afraid to do it on his account so he did it on mine (what a genius)


There were only 11 levels, it took most people only a few hours to max out a hero without access to potions and other XP bonuses, while you were busy I guess trying to figure out how a wheel works. 

Shouldn't share your password... genius.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Are some of the heroes updated with the max level stats yet on the wiki?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I probably would have bought the Ultron gold bundle, but they're still calling him an exclusive hero and that's embarrassing.


As I mentioned earlier, there is a precedent with Gaz giving away one "exclusive" sidekick in Giganto during a Trivia Tuesday a couple of years ago. The Au Ultron World Event lasted all of 1 week which makes a total of 14 (15 if we consider that Spy was awarded his Ultron after some last-second sniping that resulted in someone else being awarded) Ultrons given away for fractals, out of a player base of what, thousands. Would you consider that an egregious violation of Au Ultron's exclusivity?



> The rotating banner on the main page still says 4x fractals for Agents.


Now that definitely needs editing.

----------


## Raven

> I noticed this, too. I also know two people who have used the credit card option successfully AFTER the May 19th deadline/switch to PayPal. I'm guessing the credit card company option was reinstated...at least for the states. A move to PayPal will increase the profit margin because it takes less percentage-wise from the vendor, though...so I understand the desire to switch. What I _don't_ understand is why Gaz doesn't accept PayPal payments from some countries.


CC option still available from Canada too.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

I really hope that if this update brings in more profit for Gaz that they begin to give us more unique characters instead of the plethora of repaints and clones that appear to be in the pipeline.

----------


## Raven

Sweeeeeet!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Sweeeeeet!


She's got to be a beast with her speed and P2...what's her new Health Point level?

----------


## Raven

> She's got to be a beast with her speed and P2...what's her new Health Point level?


750, yeah she's just about untouchable. I just ran through 1000 apples, when you have the golden apple boost, the* first hit* of the combo kills all enemies on the screen and damages enemies off screen too - insane.

Oh and you can play a new game too: doing the daily mission with 3 other squads and try to keep them all at 0 combos for the entire mission! I just managed 2 out of the 3 and the other only had 700... just one hit and hero up, repeat lol.

----------


## Iron Enforcer

> As I mentioned earlier, there is a precedent with Gaz giving away one "exclusive" sidekick in Giganto during a Trivia Tuesday a couple of years ago.


Trivia Tuesday is a constant violation of Facebook and gambling policies.
If you offer a prize, require the participants to do something (payment or action), and choose the winner(s) at random... it's a lottery.

The random World Event award is a lottery.

Not a "contest." Not a "raffle." Illegal lottery.


I could stack the cards pretty hard against SHSO in an FTC complaint. I won't, but only because it wouldn't be fair to single out one group of dumb-dumbs when so many people are doing it without even realizing it's wrong.

----------


## Charles LePage

The 1000XP and 5000XP potions are no longer in the shop.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> the 1000xp and 5000xp potions are no longer in the shop.


nooooooooo!

----------


## Terra

> nooooooooo!


Seconded. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

----------


## Raven

> The 1000XP and 5000XP potions are no longer in the shop.


Those could have been a good fractal sink if they just jacked up the prices (or even made them gold only) and left them there.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Trivia Tuesday is a constant violation of Facebook and gambling policies.


Full disclosure: I cannot, and will not, comment on the legalities and ethics of Gazillion's Facebook activities because I've been a multiple recipient of said activities (as well as on Twitter), all for my non-agent account.

1. I won Spider-Woman during last year's GIF Giveaway.
2. I won Scarlet Witch in SHSO's last Featured Hero giveaway last year.
3. After winning Classic Wolverine and two-weeks membership from a YouTube contest by MrGamesRus, I then joined and won the Superior Spider-Man Weekly Adventure (which was judged and not drawn).

So it can be said that I may be biased for Gazillion, and I accept if people call me out on that.

----------


## TheDestroyer

> There were only 11 levels, it took most people only a few hours to max out a hero without access to potions and other XP bonuses, while you were busy I guess trying to figure out how a wheel works. 
> 
> Shouldn't share your password... genius.


some of us didnt play this kids game 8 hours a day like you i have a life you see  :Wink:

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> some of us didnt play this kids game 8 hours a day like you i have a life you see


Your non stop negative commenting in here definitely proves that.

----------


## TheDestroyer

> Your non stop negative commenting in here definitely proves that.


Go back and you will know who started the negative comments

----------


## PhantCowboy

Pretty Sure this started with you.

----------


## TheDestroyer

> Pretty Sure this started with you.


ok quote the reply i started on

----------


## Xapto

> Dude when the game first came out it was hard as hell my other account got banned because my little brother tried to hack something so stopped playing it and I came back after the biggest update ever I remember each hero needed 500 xp (before the biggest update) to get to level 2 which is the 5 tokens but now 5 tokens get you to level 3 its much easier now


I believe this is the quote where you started to get a little fiesty.

Raven replied to an earlier comment you made about upping the membership rewards, where she/he said it wouldn't solve what they were trying to solve.
And you replied with this.

EDIT: I cannot finish the Dr. Doom Crisis mission it always crashes when I finish the first stage or when I finish the second stage, but I can do all the other crisis missions without any problems, anyone else have the same problem?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> EDIT: I cannot finish the Dr. Doom Crisis mission it always crashes when I finish the first stage or when I finish the second stage, but I can do all the other crisis missions without any problems, anyone else have the same problem?


Same thing happens to me in Symbi-Oh No crisis

----------


## general miner baron

Has anyone been able to complete the Red Skull or Deadpool mission with Swashbuckling Nightcrawler?  I can never get him to go through the portals.

----------


## Iron Maiden

> The 1000XP and 5000XP potions are no longer in the shop.


Really???  I just got a 5000x potion as a reward for the logging in on Thursday.   If it continues to pop up as a reward for subscribers I'd be happy with that, just like every so often I get a mystery box.

----------


## Iron Maiden

> They've improved Reed's range too...his Hero-Up now affects the entire playing field and not just the portion in front of him. If anything, it may be a little too good...just did Magneteors, and Reed's HU was affecting minions and boost barrels in upcoming areas/screens before he reached them. 
> 
> The gold MAXed out halo looks schweet with Reed's classic blue FF uniform...mere repaint or not, actually looking forward to see how the halo will look with Future Foundation Reed whenever he sees release.
> 
> 
> 
> (For those who can't see Imgur images (*does her best Marty Moose* Sorrrry! Hyuk, hyuk!), tis Reed showing off his halo of perfection.)



I hope that despite all the rumors about Marvel not releasing Fantastic Four and X-Men characters for licensing and merchandings because of their poor relationship with Fox isn't true.   Gazillion other Marvel game was able to add Doom as a playable character. One of the other posters on the MU board says he thinks Gazillions original agreement is still in force to they can keep doing them until it expires.  

I noticed that too about the barrel busting.  FF Doom busted all the barrels in the Impy mini mission before you can really use them all.  I doubt they can fix that but it shouldn't effect those you can even see on the screen yet!!

----------


## Raven

> Really???  I just got a 5000x potion as a reward for the logging in on Thursday.   If it continues to pop up as a reward for subscribers I'd be happy with that, just like every so often I get a mystery box.


The real prize is those level up potions, wish I had a few of those left!

----------


## shoohman

Is it still possible to get vibranium from crisis missions?

----------


## Raven

> Is it still possible to get vibranium from crisis missions?


Yes, I've gotten 9 of them this morning.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Has anyone been able to complete the Red Skull or Deadpool mission with Swashbuckling Nightcrawler?  I can never get him to go through the portals.


I did, but was a long time ago, Swashbuckling Nightcrawler has a glitch that makes him invulnerable, but when this glitch happens he cannot get through the portals, If that is what is happening with you, you can cancel the glitch by using his P3.

----------


## Raven

The special glowing effect around level 40 heroes is glitched - it isn't visible to other players. Ticket sent.

----------


## general miner baron

> I did, but was a long time ago, Swashbuckling Nightcrawler has a glitch that makes him invulnerable, but when this glitch happens he cannot get through the portals, If that is what is happening with you, you can cancel the glitch by using his P3.


Thanks, that worked perfectly.

----------


## TheDestroyer

is ti still possible to get vibranium ore from time to take aim crises?? I played it 15 times to day and it didn’t give me any

----------


## PhantCowboy

> is ti still possible to get vibranium ore from time to take aim crises?? I played it 15 times to day and it didn’t give me any


I got it 4 times yesterday from it. So Yes

----------


## millsfan

I always had a glitch where certain spidermen didn't finish their sentence when using their first power emote.  While playing as black suit spiderman today, I noticed they fixed the bug, and he now finishes his sentence while using the power emote.  I am happy they finally got the update out that quote "Took the past weeks-months".  

Do you guys think we will get Age of Ultron Content, or will they try to forget about it?  I know they wanted developers to work on marvel heroes, yet I wish they would just hire marvel heroes own staff and let people work on Hero Up, I really miss frequent updates/communication.  Maybe they will go back to feedback friday, and regular updates eventually.  They did mention hulkbuster iron man in a video once, so maybe they will work on age of ultron content.  I'm also thinking of the "looming around" Avengers Loki.  Then there is the new ant-man movie... will they make a new ant man or the yellow jacket (he would be cool)?

----------


## Terra

wat.jpg
Just saw a clone today.

----------


## Ace

> is ti still possible to get vibranium ore from time to take aim crises?? I played it 15 times to day and it didnt give me any


Sometimes you get it but it doesn't show up on your reward screen after the mission. Check your crafting items to see if you got any there.

----------


## TheDestroyer

> Sometimes you get it but it doesn't show up on your reward screen after the mission. Check your crafting items to see if you got any there.


i checked....i had 9 yesterday and still 9 now

----------


## Carmaicol

I have the same problem, Destroyer. I win 3 easily after the last update. I have played 22 crisis missions after those and not a single ore. Anyway, I only need 2.

----------


## Raven

> I have the same problem, Destroyer. I win 3 easily after the last update. I have played 22 crisis missions after those and not a single ore. Anyway, I only need 2.


I picked up 19 Vibranium yesterday doing Asguardian Gladiators and Time to take Aim. I did get a streak of about 10 missions with nothing but it still works. 

BTW Asguardian Gladioators with a level 40 hero can do Adamantium in under 4 minutes.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

just a question, who's monkey king?!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> just a question, who's monkey king?!


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_Wukong
http://marvel.wikia.com/Monkey_King
Also I googled Monkey King marvel and the shso wiki page of him was the 5th on the list.

----------


## Carmaicol

Today I played 3.5 hours, the most in months trying to get the missing vibranium ores.

I start with 4907 fractals.
I buy 4 speed potions (-400 fractals)
Megacollect (fractals+crafts+tokens only) with 12 characters; a few imps in between.
played 26 crisis missions (15 fractals each)+1 unsecret invasion(12 fractals)

I finish with 5069. My net gain for 3.5 hours of play were 162 fractals. Those are the new economics of the game.

I did get one ore in my last crisis mission, so I got that going for me, which is nice.

----------


## Maven

> Today I played 3.5 hours, the most in months trying to get the missing vibranium ores.
> 
> *I start with 4907 fractals.*
> I buy 4 speed potions (-400 fractals)
> Megacollect (fractals+crafts+tokens only) with 12 characters; a few imps in between.
> played 26 crisis missions (15 fractals each)+1 unsecret invasion(12 fractals)
> 
> *I finish with 5069. My net gain for 3.5 hours of play were 162 fractals.* Those are the new economics of the game.






I know I've been Captain Optimism in the past, but I certainly am not afraid to concede it...the game's new economics are a joke. And to the point where I did something I really didn't think I'd do this year...unsubscribe. As of this morning, I no longer have a paid account, for I don't see any need to pay for something that really isn't too much more rewarding in its paid state than the free state. Yes, two times the amount of fractals is 'more', but it's not at all the big deal that four times was...and believe me when I say that in the two and a half days my account was still a paid one, there really wasn't all that much a substantial increase in fractals vs. a free account. I certainly hope the SHSO honchos are proud, for I don't see how in the long run this will keep people around, nor hook them to buy Agent accounts.

Anyways...is Enchantress broken for anyone else? I tried playing as Amora today only to find that minions and villains are now completely impervious to her basic moves and Power Attacks.

----------


## Raven

> Today I played 3.5 hours, the most in months trying to get the missing vibranium ores.
> 
> I start with 4907 fractals.
> I buy 4 speed potions (-400 fractals)
> Megacollect (fractals+crafts+tokens only) with 12 characters; a few imps in between.
> played 26 crisis missions (15 fractals each)+1 unsecret invasion(12 fractals)
> 
> I finish with 5069. My net gain for 3.5 hours of play were 162 fractals. Those are the new economics of the game.
> 
> I did get one ore in my last crisis mission, so I got that going for me, which is nice.


Seems the days of getting (almost) everything for nothing are over. After subbing the first 3 years, I played the last 6 months without a membership... I didn't miss out buying anything really, just skipped the fluff like medallions and titles, but bought all the heroes, sidekicks and missions, even mystery boxes - there was really no incentive to pay. I mega collected daily, ran a few missions, got a lot of bonus fractals from achievements etc. After experiencing that it seems pretty clear to me something had to change, this may be a little drastic, but I don't think the game was sustainable the way it was before. 

I re-subbed after this update - I guess the strategy worked.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Today I played 3.5 hours, the most in months trying to get the missing vibranium ores.
> 
> I start with 4907 fractals.
> I buy 4 speed potions (-400 fractals)
> Megacollect (fractals+crafts+tokens only) with 12 characters; a few imps in between.
> played 26 crisis missions (15 fractals each)+1 unsecret invasion(12 fractals)
> 
> I finish with 5069. My net gain for 3.5 hours of play were 162 fractals. Those are the new economics of the game.
> 
> I did get one ore in my last crisis mission, so I got that going for me, which is nice.


The way I see (if I correctly am assuming it is a non-Jr. Agent account) is that you got 562 fractals in the 3.5 hours (or 210 minutes) giving you a FpM (Fractal per Minute) of 2.68. This means it would take you 2242 minutes or  *37.4 hours* to obtain ONE 6K Fractal hero. That's 1 hour and 15 minutes a day for a month. That's a lot of grinding.

I'll have to notate mine (on my membership account) to have a measured comparison.

----------


## Carmaicol

I win those with a speed potion active all the time, Spy. And most of them by doing missions, not the best way to get fractals.

Is not that hard, 15 fractals per mission, most of them 6 minutes, 2.5 fractals/minute. I believe I can collect 600 in an hour with a speed potion (-100), so 8.3/minute is the max with a free account, so 12 hours of grinding for a new character or 40 doing missions.

We just need to adjust to the new value of our currency. And Gaz can adjust too.I could suscribe again but as Maven said, 2X it's not a big difference. Maybe when we get a few characters.

And yes, Enchantress is broken for me as well.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I win those with a speed potion active all the time, Spy. And most of them by doing missions, not the best way to get fractals.
> 
> Is not that hard, 15 fractals per mission, most of them 6 minutes, 2.5 fractals/minute. I believe I can collect 600 in an hour with a speed potion (-100), so 8.3/minute is the max with a free account, so 12 hours of grinding for a new character or 40 doing missions.
> 
> We just need to adjust to the new value of our currency. And Gaz can adjust too.I could suscribe again but as Maven said, 2X it's not a big difference. Maybe when we get a few characters.
> 
> And yes, Enchantress is broken for me as well.


Just ran a test hour of my normal gameplay:
1. Mega-Collect
2. Impy Pokes
3. Star Trees/Gumballs
4. Smashing pests
5. Running a mission for Achievements
6. Switch to another, non-maxed character and Repeat.

All this got me *356 fractals* in the one hour, which would mean about 17 hours of this type of grinding for a 6000 hero. I'll have to run a more fractal-centric farming hour.

So, an hour a day would get me two 6K heroes a month...which is a lot more than what Gaz has been giving to us this year.

----------


## Carmaicol

I think we're more patient because we play with tickets, silver and a daily gold reward. But you could buy a bunch of characters with a month's worth of gold, I'm not sure you could do the same things now with 2x fractals and the same dedication. 

Anyway, I can make 1000-1200 fractals a week now playing regularly and schedule a few hours more if Gaz releases a new character. If I want to keep playing with speed potions maybe I need to collect those 100f back before doing missions. I wonder what will happen with the next boxed hero, I don't see myself squandering fractals just for a chance of getting it.

----------


## TheDestroyer

> I have the same problem, Destroyer. I win 3 easily after the last update. I have played 22 crisis missions after those and not a single ore. Anyway, I only need 2.


yeah i dont know why is that before the update i used to get a minimum of 4 ores in every 10 levels but now nothing


and for the fractals i dont know what im gonna do and specially for boxed heros it was hard enough before but now it seems impossible

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I guess I'm not feeling the pinch as much as you guys because, with a spare PC in the office, I can megacollect with Giganto in the background every 5 minutes at my desk and then go home for missions.

----------


## PhantCowboy

When I was an agent I used to get 10 to 15K a day, when my membership ended I still got about 7-10K a day now after a really long time grinding yesterday. I only got 700 fractals.

----------


## Ace

> When I was an agent I used to get 10 to 15K a day, when my membership ended I still got about 7-10K a day now after a really long time grinding yesterday. I only got 700 fractals.


Before the recent update, I never really bothered with looking for the golden fractal when I didn't obtain it from mega-collecting. Now I look, because I need that sh*t.

----------


## Xapto

> Before the recent update, I never really bothered with looking for the golden fractal when I didn't obtain it from mega-collecting. Now I look, because I need that sh*t.


If you do everything for hero you'll get a 10 fractal bonus instead of the previous 80.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Well, Gaz removed them from the store...but it looks like that members can still get the 1000XP and 5000XP Potions via their Daily Login Bonus.

----------


## TheDestroyer

are you sure its for agents only ??

BTW when they exchange unity with WebGL will it be better?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Well, Gaz removed them from the store...but it looks like that members can still get the 1000XP and 5000XP Potions via their Daily Login Bonus.


I received one this morning so It must not only be for agents.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I received one this morning so It must not only be for agents.


I just find it very odd they removed them from the shop.  If we have the fractals and/or gold to spend on them, why stop us from buying them?

----------


## Terra

> I just find it very odd they removed them from the shop.  If we have the fractals and/or gold to spend on them, why stop us from buying them?


Maybe they don't want people getting their heroes to level 40 so easily.

----------


## Raven

> Maybe they don't want people getting their heroes to level 40 so easily.


Fair enough but they could still leave them and just increase the pricing, if some fool wants to blow real money to buy them let him go right ahead and fund the game for the rest of us.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Maybe they don't want people getting their heroes to level 40 so easily.


Okay, what would be Gazillion's compelling interest in preventing a player from spending earned fractals or purchased gold and leveling up quicker?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I received one this morning so It must not only be for agents.





> I just find it very odd they removed them from the shop.  If we have the fractals and/or gold to spend on them, why stop us from buying them?





> Maybe they don't want people getting their heroes to level 40 so easily.





> Fair enough but they could still leave them and just increase the pricing, if some fool wants to blow real money to buy them let him go right ahead and fund the game for the rest of us.


It makes _zero_ sense on why they would remove them from the shop. Since Gaz believes there is *too* many fractals in the game, why remove what most of us believe is their most effective "fractal sink"? I saw first-hand how many potions it took to raise a character from level 31 to the new max (it took 13 of the 5000XP Potions- I'm a member so I got 6500XP/potion). *THAT'S 7500 FRACTALS TO RAISE A SQUADDIE FROM 30 TO MAX!!!* Why would they get rid of this, especially since non-members can win them for their Daily Login Bonus? It would take 1.5 million fractals to do (go from level 30 to max) all of the heroes in the game... which only a few members have! Surely this is the best way to remove fractals from the game...

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Okay, what would be Gazillion's compelling interest in preventing a player from spending earned fractals or purchased gold and leveling up quicker?


I've been thinking on this all day. The best I've come up with is that Gaz believes this will stop people from monthly subscriptions. The 30% bonus XP is the _only_ thing that MIGHT retain me as a subscriber.

----------


## TheDestroyer

i just logged in, mega collected 2 heroes, got bored and left.... the update really killed my mood

----------


## Carmaicol

Destroyer, I changed missions and got 3 ores out of 9 of Strike of the Spider-Foes Crisis. Then I remember I needed 2 flames as well for War Machine.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Wow, I can't believe they've gotten rid of the 6 month and 12 month subscriptions and replaced them with 1, 2 or 3 month subscriptions.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Oh, I had to check the membership page to see that for myself. No mention of 10% store discount for 12-month subscribers, or Iron Spider and Giganto exclusives, this could mean the latter two may become World Event features.

----------


## Xapto

> Oh, I had to check the membership page to see that for myself. No mention of 10% store discount for 12-month subscribers, or Iron Spider and Giganto exclusives, this could mean the latter two may become World Event features.


Glad I got the year membership before then. I have no luck when it comes to the World Event.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Yeah, same here, my second year of subscription ends on Christmas Eve, so until then I'll enjoy the game as much as I can as an agent. Thankfully the 10% store discount is still in effect.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

How much was the yearly membership before? I don't remember.

----------


## chrishb

I can tell you what was standing there yesterday, as I checked it at around 15:00. (GMT +1)
9,95 $ per Month, 8,85 $ per 6 month (-10%) and 8,45 $ per 12 month (-15%).
Gold prices didnt change.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Yesterday I got Juggernaut as a reward for the 10 fractals I gave the Watcher!  You could have knocked me over with a feather, I never win anything!  Well, not strictly true.  In 1976 I won the album 'Sunburst Finish' by the band Be Bop Deluxe in a competition run by Radio Clyde in Glasgow, and in 1994 I won the CD 'Time For the Rest of Your Life' by the band Strangelove in a competition run by the New Musical Express.

So this is my first win of anything not related to music!

Although I did enter my boy Helmer's fractals for Spider-man Noir a good while back, and he won with the most fractals.  That felt good, but I don't really count that.

----------


## TheDestroyer

> Destroyer, I changed missions and got 3 ores out of 9 of Strike of the Spider-Foes Crisis. Then I remember I needed 2 flames as well for War Machine.


ok thanks will try it now but i dont think imma be playing the game as much as before tho

----------


## Carmaicol

Nothing wrong with that, Destroyer, it's a game after all, it should be fun to play. I have days like this before. Usually what keeps me in the game is a new character of a new feature, sometimes just rutine, it's the only game I play. Let's see if we get something new this week. I have War Machine MK2 now, his HU is gorgeous.

----------


## TheDestroyer

> Nothing wrong with that, Destroyer, it's a game after all, it should be fun to play. I have days like this before. Usually what keeps me in the game is a new character of a new feature, sometimes just rutine, it's the only game I play. Let's see if we get something new this week. I have War Machine MK2 now, his HU is gorgeous.


what i do is when i want to play i only play to max out heroes so i choose a hero and i keep playing with him until he reaches max level i hate playing with a different hero each time and thats why i get bored, so anyone here does the same or what?

----------


## TheDestroyer

I just played Strike of the Spider-Foes Crisis 11 times and got no ores im really getting frustrated by this game

----------


## Charles LePage

> I've been thinking on this all day. The best I've come up with is that Gaz believes this will stop people from monthly subscriptions. The 30% bonus XP is the _only_ thing that MIGHT retain me as a subscriber.


Of course, now the annual subscriptions are gone.  One thought I had last night was, perhaps the items that are gone (1000 and 5000 XP potions, the previous fractal amounts) allowed people to "finish" the game too quickly relative to the new characters/missions/etc. that were being added to the game.  So, removing the potions and limiting the number of fractals earned slows down advancement in the game and takes pressure off of Gazillion in regards to new content.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Yesterday I got Juggernaut as a reward for the 10 fractals I gave the Watcher!


Aha! I saw your non-agent Cosmic Night Mentor account on the list of winners. Congratulations!

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

thats so true bra lol

----------


## cpinheir

Anybody else having any issues with the game today? It was working fine for me yesterday, but today I can't switch heroes (I can select the hero, but the green 'Play' button is unresponsive). Also, I noticed that the achievements screens for my heroes are blank.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Anybody else having any issues with the game today? It was working fine for me yesterday, but today I can't switch heroes (I can select the hero, but the green 'Play' button is unresponsive). Also, I noticed that the achievements screens for my heroes are blank.


I logged in on my lunch break and was able to mega collect and play a mission with no difficulties.

----------


## cpinheir

> I logged in on my lunch break and was able to mega collect and play a mission with no difficulties.



Ok, thanks for the info Charles.....must be something wrong with my PC/browser/cache or something, then. I'll try rebooting, clearing cache, etc and try to get it working again.

----------


## Wailing Crusader Gargoyle

Hmm... fractal reward downsizing and removal of year-long accounts seem like steps in another economy adjustment. I have thought for a while that the fractal costs/grinding demands are pretty high for a kids game. FA Spidey and BS Spider-Girl might have been the last stabs at balancing the old system (because we ALL thought 6K was a fairly silly price tag for a repaint, no matter how cool the suit is).

I think these are wise moves, as most parents (myself included) are unsure about plopping down large amounts of money for a game their kids could get bored of at any time... or that is pretty sporadic in communication and/or updates. It seems like they are streamlining things, and hopefully the end result is positive. Of course the currently most dedicated players are going to be miffed at any "dumbing down" of the game. I just hope that when the dust clears SHSO has hit that FTP sweet spot of fun for ALL, with the players who fund the game and/or log tons of hours having the best stuff.

The gold badges are probably also part of a master plan... with these the most dedicated squads can demolish even the more challenging missions. Right now the path doesn't seem very clear, though.

There is no reason SHSO should not cruise for quite some time if they can get the economy balanced, hit a sweet spot with advertising (haven't seen any SHSO ad content in a while) and keep the game streamlined and "alive" enough to coax folks into tossing a few shekels in the pot.

As I ponder this it seems that the economy refactor should have waited until a less perfect content season. Gaz obviously missed a big marketing blitz with Avengers 2. Something as simple as using each movie character as a World Event ONLY reward for one week, then Agents only for one week, then general purchase at the 6K fractal mark would have almost certainly deflated the fractal balloon a bit, kept excitement going, and probably resulted in a little vacation bonus for our friends at Gazillion. If the film Avengers 2 had to suffer a bit due to so many main characters, no reason all the Marvel games shouldn't profit from the same issue.  :Smile:

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Helmer took a left-turn today after a few missions and decided he wanted to challenge me at Mind-Match (or whatever it's called) in the Arcade.  Worth the visit, as I found that it still rewards 10 fractals (well, still 10 tickets, actually!), which is pretty good going in the current fractal climate.  I assume the other Arcade games also provide their original rewards.

Don't tell Gaz, I think they forgot about the Arcade.

Oh, and I gave Helmer a good thrashing at Mind-Match!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I think these are wise moves, as most parents (myself included) are unsure about plopping down large amounts of money for a game their kids could get bored of at any time... or that is pretty sporadic in communication and/or updates. It seems like they are streamlining things, and hopefully the end result is positive.


I agree that shorter membership lengths are good for both consumer and Gaz. The short-term 'contracts' are almost risk free for someone who doesn't mind spending a $10-$30 fee *AND* Gaz has to do enough to earn membership renewals, and since memberships are shorter, Gaz has to earn those renewals 4X more.




> Of course the currently most dedicated players are going to be miffed at any "dumbing down" of the game.


I think the "most dedicated players" understand the economic correction. *AND* the level 40 upgrade is hardly a "dumbing down".




> The gold badges are probably also part of a master plan... with these the most dedicated squads can demolish even the more challenging missions. Right now the path doesn't seem very clear, though.


Path is clear. It takes 6 times longer to max out a hero and Gaz has promised "MEGA-Missions" for "end-game users".

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

im thinking about dropping this game really because I really love this game the day of the update my mom was going to buy me au ultron and 12 month memeber ship so now its ruined so never mind

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

Hey guys!  I can't enter the game right now because it says I need to install Unity.  I already had it, but I uninstalled and reinstalled it to se if that would fix the problem.  It didn't.  Do you know what might fix the problem?  Thanks!

----------


## Charles LePage

> Hey guys!  I can't enter the game right now because it says I need to install Unity.  I already had it, but I uninstalled and reinstalled it to se if that would fix the problem.  It didn't.  Do you know what might fix the problem?  Thanks!


What browser are you using?  What operating system?  32 bit or 64 bit browser?

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> What browser are you using?  What operating system?  32 bit or 64 bit browser?


Internet Explorer (I know it's outdated but my normal browser is Chrome which doesn't support the game)
Windows Vista
32-bit browser (my OS is 64-bit though)

Thanks!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Internet Explorer (I know it's outdated but my normal browser is Chrome which doesn't support the game)
> Windows Vista
> 32-bit browser (my OS is 64-bit though)
> 
> Thanks!


Check your Add-ons. Is Unity enabled?

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> Check your Add-ons. Is Unity enabled?


Yes.  It says "UnityWebPlayer Control" status is enabled.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Yes.  It says "UnityWebPlayer Control" status is enabled.


After you login what happens when you select the "Download Game Files" under the "Play Now" button?

----------


## Raven

> Internet Explorer (I know it's outdated but my normal browser is Chrome which doesn't support the game)
> Windows Vista
> 32-bit browser (my OS is 64-bit though)
> 
> Thanks!


You could try this to get it working in chrome again (until September anyway)

Capture.jpg

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> You could try this to get it working in chrome again (until September anyway)
> 
> Attachment 23246


I tried this and it fixed the Chrome issue, but it still has the same issue as Internet Explorer - Unity acts like it needs to be updated.




> After you login what happens when you select the "Download Game Files" under the "Play Now" button?


It does the same thing as when I press "play now."  Before they were saying I needed to install Unity; now they say Unity is out of date but failed to update.

----------


## Charles LePage

> It does the same thing as when I press "play now."  Before they were saying I needed to install Unity; now they say Unity is out of date but failed to update.


If you go here:

http://unity3d.com/webplayer

What Unity plugin version does it say you have?

For instance, in Chrome, it says I don't have it installed, but in Waterfox (64 bit Firefox) it says I have 5.0.3f2 installed.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

So I next got gold badges for Reed, Sue and Ben, and was surprised that Sue went up to 22 like Johnny; I didn't realize I played her that much since the update. And I love how much stronger her P1 has become; I just repeat it when surrounded by enemies and collect stars when they K.O. This is how Sue should be, as she's the most powerful member of the FF. Reed and Ben were still at 20 but no matter.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> If you go here:
> 
> http://unity3d.com/webplayer
> 
> What Unity plugin version does it say you have?
> 
> For instance, in Chrome, it says I don't have it installed, but in Waterfox (64 bit Firefox) it says I have 5.0.3f2 installed.


Both Internet Explorer and Chrome say 5.0.3f2
I am going to download Firefox and see if I can get it to work on it.

----------


## TheDestroyer

guys im seriously not getting Vibranuim from an mission 

never mind the image i dont know how to remove it

----------


## TheDestroyer

> Anybody else having any issues with the game today? It was working fine for me yesterday, but today I can't switch heroes (I can select the hero, but the green 'Play' button is unresponsive). Also, I noticed that the achievements screens for my heroes are blank.


how did you fix it i have the same problem now plz help

----------


## chrishb

I spent my first 3$ on the game yesterday, as the gold badges are free for all non subscribers now.
Consistently the Badges for my favoured Heroes (Loki, EOTE Spiderman etc.) are not available for me.
This really grinds my mind. 

Do you know what combat-upgrades the characters get from lvl 20 on?
HU Range and Health most likely.


HU-Duration, HU-Damage?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I spent my first 3$ on the game yesterday, as the gold badges are free for all non subscribers now.
> Consistently the Badges for my favoured Heroes (Loki, EOTE Spiderman etc.) are not available for me.
> This really grinds my mind. 
> 
> Do you know what combat-upgrades the characters get from lvl 20 on?
> HU Range and Health most likely.
> 
> 
> HU-Duration, HU-Damage?


What do you mean for free??

----------


## chrishb

Sorry, my Mistake. 
"Available" is more correct in english.
The badges were not availabe for non subscribers until yesterday.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

Thanks for all of the help, guys.  I can enter the game in Firefox.  The problem now is that for some reason the game won't let me change characters; in addition, no fractals, tokens, crafting parts, etc. are appearing.  I really don't know why I am having all of this trouble all of a sudden.  I've been playing the game with few issues for almost three years.

----------


## TheDestroyer

> Thanks for all of the help, guys.  I can enter the game in Firefox.  The problem now is that for some reason the game won't let me change characters; in addition, no fractals, tokens, crafting parts, etc. are appearing.  I really don't know why I am having all of this trouble all of a sudden.  I've been playing the game with few issues for almost three years.


i thought i was the only one that had this problem what i tried is :
1.restarting my pc
2.Clearing browser cache
3.changing browser
4.deleting the game files and downloading it from zero
5.uninstalling unity web-player and re-downloading it

----------


## cpinheir

> how did you fix it i have the same problem now plz help


So far, I have found no fix.  :Frown: 

However, I did do some experimenting and found out more information about the problem.

First of all, the problems only occurred for me on 2 different MacBook Pros. On my Windows 7 and 8 PCs I have no problem. 

Secondly, on the MacBooks that exhibited the problems, I tried different browsers, updating browsers, clearing browser and Unity cache, even re-installing Unity plugin. None of these things cleared up the problem.

As a final drastic measure, I wiped one of the MacBooks hard drives, installed a clean copy of OSX Yosemite, installed latest Firefox, installed Unity plugin, logged into SHSO, and STILL had the same problems. 

So at this point, I can only conclude it's a problem with OSX, maybe a problem specifically with these models of MacBook Pro. The strange thing is, SHSO worked flawlessly on these machines Monday, but starting Tues the problems appeared. 

Destroyer, what hardware are you using for running SHSO, when did you start seeing the problem, and what steps have you tried to fix?

----------


## Terra

I can't purchase anything from SHSO with PayPal. Any of you having the same problem?

----------


## TheDestroyer

> So far, I have found no fix. 
> 
> However, I did do some experimenting and found out more information about the problem.
> 
> First of all, the problems only occurred for me on 2 different MacBook Pros. On my Windows 7 and 8 PCs I have no problem. 
> 
> Secondly, on the MacBooks that exhibited the problems, I tried different browsers, updating browsers, clearing browser and Unity cache, even re-installing Unity plugin. None of these things cleared up the problem.
> 
> As a final drastic measure, I wiped one of the MacBooks hard drives, installed a clean copy of OSX Yosemite, installed latest Firefox, installed Unity plugin, logged into SHSO, and STILL had the same problems. 
> ...


well i have a PC that runs on windows 7 but the problem actually accrued to fay as i logged in, mega collected abomination then switched to agent venom and i noticed the the game has been lagging so i deleted chrome and reinstalled it and when i opened the game and it says that i cant run it please use firefox so i enabled NPAPI and it worked but i couldn't switch heroes so i tried the 5 things i mentioned earlier..... so the game worked fine before i uninstalled chrome the first time so its but it also don't work on opera so in my opinion it must be something in the game files but not everyone has it

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I can't purchase anything from SHSO with PayPal. Any of you having the same problem?


Does it say that they're not accepting payments from your country?

----------


## CenturianSpy

I noticed this started the same time that many people are having problems loading Unity or with SHSO features:




Which makes me wonder if there is an issue with the Plug-In Container.

----------


## TheDestroyer

> I noticed this started the same time that many people are having problems loading Unity or with SHSO features:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which makes me wonder if there is an issue with the Plug-In Container.


well mine was working fine until i reinstalled chrome...anyway to fix this?

----------


## Terra

> Does it say that they're not accepting payments from your country?


It seems like they're not accepting my country's currency.

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## Bhat Mang

Hi all, Squad player for a couple years here, looking for a place to comiserate about the recent game changes... 8(

I read some problems some of you were having.  Destroyer, I see a "Block" tab in your screenshot...

Can you check your Chrome browser Settings, expand them to Advanced Settings, click the Content Settings... button in the Privacy section, then let us know what your Cookies, JavaScript, and Plugins radio buttons are at?

And I'm guessing you've already been to http://unity3d.com/webplayer/setup and deleted all your SHS game caches there?

Ha, I just wanted to say hi and nice to read you all, I'm ready poking my nose in people business.  8P

----------


## CenturianSpy

> It seems like they're not accepting my country's currency.


I find this odd now that Gaz is using PayPal as a de facto escrow service. If your country has PayPal, you should have access to gold bundles and membership in SHSO. *THIS* is my major complaint against Gazillion.




> Hi all, Squad player for a couple years here, looking for a place to comiserate about the recent game changes...


Welcome aboard.  Bhat Mang! I hope that's your _real_ name because it sounds like a Southeastern Asian "Batman"!

----------


## Raven

> 


I hope they fixed Archangels combo too, there was no mention of that. 

And Yay for the card PVP fix, mine's been stuck at 23 forever, hopefully it will reflect all the wins I have since then.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

I cleared my cache and started downloading the game files an hour ago and they're still downloading.  Looks like Gaz has done a lot of work sorting out a whole bunch of bugs, which I think is a good news.  Hopefully this might prepare the way for more new content - although they should get credit for War Machine II, we've been asking for a new craftable hero for some time and they delivered.

Although with my luck in getting Vibranium, it'll be Christmas 2016 before I get to craft him....

----------


## CenturianSpy

They added new names to the Credits...now we know who to hound!

And...they left Angela's name there...very odd. Why would they add/remove other names but leave hers?

----------


## TheDestroyer

> Hi all, Squad player for a couple years here, looking for a place to comiserate about the recent game changes... 8(
> 
> I read some problems some of you were having.  Destroyer, I see a "Block" tab in your screenshot...
> 
> Can you check your Chrome browser Settings, expand them to Advanced Settings, click the Content Settings... button in the Privacy section, then let us know what your Cookies, JavaScript, and Plugins radio buttons are at?
> 
> And I'm guessing you've already been to http://unity3d.com/webplayer/setup and deleted all your SHS game caches there?
> 
> Ha, I just wanted to say hi and nice to read you all, I'm ready poking my nose in people business.  8P


the block ur seeing is from CenturianSpy screenshot not mine.... my only problem right now is that i cant switch charecters

----------


## S.S. Pudding

I'm getting the switch characters bug as well. I can do missions with the one character I log in with and shop but no flight pads work (I'm stuck on as Vision) and the daily collects are not popping up. Same problem for everyone?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I'm getting the switch characters bug as well. I can do missions with the one character I log in with and shop but no flight pads work (I'm stuck on as Vision) and the daily collects are not popping up. Same problem for everyone?


I'm having no problems. Since it's a shared bug, I'm guessing it is on Gaz's servers.

----------


## S.S. Pudding

Oh hi by the way XD I belonged to the group before the rehaul of the forums. My SHSO name is Smashing Subterranean Pudding. Anyone looking to team up anytime, friend me up XD. I can't seem to send messages so if you don't mind Centurian I would love to be re-added to the list XD. Thanks!

----------


## Bhat Mang

Hm... could be Gaz servers, could be client.  Weird bug.

If you and Pudding have deleted your game cache files, that would rule out un-updated/corrupted game files.  Have you guys killed those caches?

But try this: see if you can change your character via the Achievements UI.

- View Achievements
- Pick Missions category
- Pick any mission that you own
- Click the magnifying glass for those mission achievements where you can pick the character you want to play (e.g. # of 5 unique Heroes received an Adamantium rating)
- Load into the mission
- Travel back to any zone

If all goes well, you're the character you selected, hopefully.  Kinda workaroundish, but it might work.





> the block ur seeing is from CenturianSpy screenshot not mine.... my only problem right now is that i cant switch charecters

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Oh hi by the way XD I belonged to the group before the rehaul of the forums. My SHSO name is Smashing Subterranean Pudding. Anyone looking to team up anytime, friend me up XD. I can't seem to send messages so if you don't mind Centurian I would love to be re-added to the list XD. Thanks!


Welcome back and done! You should be able to use the PM system after 20 posts.

----------


## S.S. Pudding

> Hm... could be Gaz servers, could be client.  Weird bug.
> 
> If you and Pudding have deleted your game cache files, that would rule out un-updated/corrupted game files.  Have you guys killed those caches?
> 
> But try this: see if you can change your character via the Achievements UI.
> 
> - View Achievements
> - Pick Missions category
> - Pick any mission that you own
> ...


Hmmm tried this and noticed that all my achievements have been erased and my Achievement level is now 0…. Hmmm  Also yes, Caches deleted and files redownloaded. I sent a support ticket so let's see if that helps. 

Also I successfully changed heroes via mission load and exit and that actually fixed the hero change bug and the hotspot bug as well as the daily collect bug!! However, Achievements are still at 0. If that stays just means I get all those fractal rewards again right? XD

----------


## Bhat Mang

Ooo!   That helped?  Yay!  \ o /

So, about those 0 achievements... hm... I think I've seen this too.  So, log back out and back in.  Instead of opening any menus or running around to do stuff, just wait and do nothing for about a minute.  While waiting, did the achievement tracking windows that normally appear at the bottom right appear for you?  If not, you got a deeper problem.  But if they pop into view, check your achievements again and see if they still say 0.

My theory is you have to wait a bit for the achievements to be tallied up and be ready for display.  If you pop open the achievements before those tracking windows appear, I think you interrupt their "achievement process", whatever that is.  So... try just waiting, doing nothing for about a minute or 2, at least until those bottom right windows appear.





> Hmmm tried this and noticed that all my achievements have been erased and my Achievement level is now 0. Hmmm  Also yes, Caches deleted and files redownloaded. I sent a support ticket so let's see if that helps. 
> 
> Also I successfully changed heroes via mission load and exit and that actually fixed the hero change bug and the hotspot bug as well as the daily collect bug!! However, Achievements are still at 0. If that stays just means I get all those fractal rewards again right? XD

----------


## S.S. Pudding

Hmmm didn't work but that is most likely because it is a deeper problem. When I relogged in the previous bug came back. At least I know how to circumvent that one now until a fix is made with my support ticket. Thanks XD

----------


## Raven

Why the hell is HQ still downloading? And prioritized before parts of the game that are actually still active too...

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Gaz transferred EotE Spidey's gold badge from general purchase to a mystery box, it would seem.

BTW Raven that was me Fantastic Seeker Robin.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Gaz transferred EotE Spidey's gold badge from general purchase to a mystery box, it would seem.


All though I'd like to see that happen it's in the shop:



Happy 11,000 posts everyone!

----------


## Raven

So Archangel is still broken, I really have to wonder of Gazillion ever test anything they release or qualify as fixed.

Fourth part of the combo only hits once, all other dive bomb loops miss the enemy - no knockback.


First: 7 Damage, slashes wing at an enemy.
Second: 5 Damage, slashes wing at an enemy.
Third: 18 Damage, flies up and slams fists into an enemy.
Fourth: 17+17+17 Damage & Knockback, dive bombs 3 times an enemy.
Fifth: 31+31+31+31+31+31 Damage & Knockdown, shoots 6 feathers in a arc and hits surrounding enemies.
Total: 267

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> All though I'd like to see that happen it's in the shop:


Gaah!

Me and my kneejerk reaction again! It didn't turn up at first when I typed in "Ends". So it's in the agents section.

----------


## Charles LePage

> 


Nothing about the level up potions disappearing.  They haven't responded to my ticket either.

----------


## Bhat Mang

I just checked and those are the numbers I'm getting at level 1.

1st: 7 damage
2nd: 5
3rd: 18
4th: 17x3
5th: 31x

Maybe this is happening with certain types of enemies, or are you seeing this in all missions?  I just checked in Lizard-ous To Your Health, and his attacks seem to work for me.





> So Archangel is still broken, I really have to wonder of Gazillion ever test anything they release or qualify as fixed.
> 
> Fourth part of the combo only hits once, all other dive bomb loops miss the enemy - no knockback.
> 
> 
> First: 7 Damage, slashes wing at an enemy.
> Second: 5 Damage, slashes wing at an enemy.
> Third: 18 Damage, flies up and slams fists into an enemy.
> Fourth: 17+17+17 Damage & Knockback, dive bombs 3 times an enemy.
> ...

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Yep, the World Event is cycling through the boxed heroes, Venom is now up.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Nothing about the level up potions disappearing.  They haven't responded to my ticket either.


They haven't disappeared because they're still be awarded as Daily Login Bonuses.

----------


## Charles LePage

> They haven't disappeared because they're still be awarded as Daily Login Bonuses.


I meant to say they disappeared out of the shop without an explanation.  You can also get them in Mystery Boxes, though I haven't seen the 5000 xp either as a bonus or in a box.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I meant to say they disappeared out of the shop without an explanation.  You can also get them in Mystery Boxes, though I haven't seen the 5000 xp either as a bonus or in a box.


Someone posted a pic of them winning THREE 5000XP Potions from a box on FB.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Someone posted a pic of them winning THREE 5000XP Potions from a box on FB.


Just now received a response to my ticket:

Greetings,

These potions are now found in the Agents Only section of the shop.

Thank you, and please let us know if you have any other questions.

Michael
Super Hero Squad Online Support

----------


## Raven

> I just checked and those are the numbers I'm getting at level 1.
> 
> 1st: 7 damage
> 2nd: 5
> 3rd: 18
> 4th: 17x3
> 5th: 31x
> 
> Maybe this is happening with certain types of enemies, or are you seeing this in all missions?  I just checked in Lizard-ous To Your Health, and his attacks seem to work for me.


I ran ock it to me and a couple of mayhem missions - 4th phase of combo was screwed on all types of enemies and the bosses. I'll try some other missions tomorrow including Lizardous.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Just now received a response to my ticket:
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> These potions are now found in the Agents Only section of the shop.
> 
> Thank you, and please let us know if you have any other questions.
> 
> Michael
> Super Hero Squad Online Support


WOW! This and the 30% Bonus XP are the two reasons to remain a member!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> WOW! This and the 30% Bonus XP are the two reasons to remain a member!


Agreed, I just wish Gaz can organize better the sorting of the items in the agents-only section, it's a mess.

----------


## Bhat Mang

Okay.  Curious to see what you get 'cause I ran Ock It To Me, and he seemed fine there also.  I died once for gold because I wasn't watching my health... dur... Mm, maybe the 5th attack is a bit sketchy, usually hitting 1 target twice (31x2) maybe because it's a fan attack, but I did see that hit more times vs. Doc Ock maybe because he's a bigger target.

I ran through a few mayhems also (Mole Man, Destroyer because they said he's fixed - he is, Green Goblin, and Bullseye.  Level 13 Archangel is pretty beefy vs. mayhem bosses.  The patch notes refer to his Hero Up, and now he doesn't get knocked down during his Hero Up - that was annoying.

And his Rapid Feathers attack is so rapid-fire, I can't imagine how much stuff it's gonna wreck at level 40.





> I ran ock it to me and a couple of mayhem missions - 4th phase of combo was screwed on all types of enemies and the bosses. I'll try some other missions tomorrow including Lizardous.

----------


## TheDestroyer

> Just now received a response to my ticket:
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> These potions are now found in the Agents Only section of the shop.
> 
> Thank you, and please let us know if you have any other questions.
> 
> Michael
> Super Hero Squad Online Support


 thats sooo unfair its just another reason to quit the game

----------


## TheDestroyer

my problem got fixed yaaay all i had to do is view your achievements even tho its all 0's but when you exit u can play fine

----------


## S.S. Pudding

Yeah same. It seems to be the viewing of achievements and not the mission switch. Very strange….

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> thats sooo unfair its just another reason to quit the game


Or, from another perspective, it's another incentive to become an agent.

----------


## S.S. Pudding

> Or, from another perspective, it's another incentive to become an agent.


They will need more incentives after the fractal nerf. I still hope they give back a little of that though. x3 would be nice. I'm going through serious fractal withdrawal XD.

The 500 gold isn't enough incentive as you can get 1,000+ gold from paying 9.95 a month through gold purchase.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Being an Agent doesnt really seem that worth it anymore as SS Pudding put, you can get 500 more gold if you buy a gold bundle, the only reason I would buy a membership (If I could), would be to get the Agent only Lvl 40 badges, since I dont use potions unless I get them as a daily reward or I win them from boxes.

----------


## DasFeuer

> I dont use potions unless I get them as a daily reward or I win them from boxes.



Lol NO. Even THAT is no.
Becoming weirder and weirder. You can't even use your own backpack items
?????-1.jpg

----------


## Carmaicol

> Lol NO. Even THAT is no.
> Becoming weirder and weirder. You can't even use your own backpack items
> ?????-1.jpg


That happen when you're using a maxed hero.

----------


## spideyman

> Lol NO. Even THAT is no.
> Becoming weirder and weirder. You can't even use your own backpack items
> ?????-1.jpg


I am officially pissed off about that BS what kind of garbage is that, blocking the use of items I had prior to their change.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> That happen when you're using a maxed hero.


It doesn't matter if the hero is maxed or not, all experience potions are now locked for players that aren't members. I should've used them while I could.  :Frown: 
At least they fixed Archangel, Beta Ray Bill, Destroyer and Thanos. However, Enchantress is still broken.

----------


## Carmaicol

Oh, I didn't see SHIELD's logo. That's weird indeed, I got one a couple of days ago as a daily reward and I used it without problems, they must have change it when the gold medallions were released.

----------


## PhantCowboy

I'd like to see anyone try and save up for Midas now.

----------


## Raven

> Being an Agent doesnt really seem that worth it anymore as SS Pudding put, you can get 500 more gold if you buy a gold bundle, the only reason I would buy a membership (If I could), would be to get the Agent only Lvl 40 badges, since I dont use potions unless I get them as a daily reward or I win them from boxes.


Best model might be to alternate, buy gold with micro transactions as needed and occasionally a 1 month membership to pick up agent only items.

----------


## Raven

> thats sooo unfair its just another reason to quit the game


How is it unfair to restrict some content to paying customers only?

----------


## Raven

> I'd like to see anyone try and save up for Midas now.


I think his only purpose was to reduce the massive fractal stockpiles of a small number of long time players that had everything else already. If you don't already own everything, saving for him rather than buying 50 other heroes is nonsensical.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I'd like to see anyone try and save up for Midas now.


He''s actually one of my long-term goals (emphasis on _long_) for my non-agent account.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Lol NO. Even THAT is no.
> Becoming weirder and weirder. You can't even use your own backpack items
> Attachment 23301


That's just wrong. What was Gaz thinking? They already made this mistake with players losing their Agent-only heroes after they quit their memberships. You think they would have learned from that. I understand not letting non-members purchase more of the 1000XP & 5000XP potions, but it is wrong to not let them use ones they've already bought/won.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Being an Agent doesnt really seem that worth it anymore as SS Pudding put, you can get 500 more gold if you buy a gold bundle, the only reason I would buy a membership (If I could), would be to get the Agent only Lvl 40 badges, since I dont use potions unless I get them as a daily reward or I win them from boxes.





> Best model might be to alternate, buy gold with micro transactions as needed and occasionally a 1 month membership to pick up agent only items.


I've been thinking on Raven's alternating membership/gold packs theory. Knowing the only true benefits of membership are the 30% Bonus XP and access to the 1000XP/5000XP, Gaz will have to add a value proposition to retain members. I think that their current model is severely flawed. Members should have a perk that is so beneficial they wouldn't consider dropping their membership....and they don't have that.

Edit: Thanks to everyone who reminded me that I should buy the Agent-only squaddies' Gold Badges first. I can't believe I let that slip from my game goals. Now I have to worry if Gaz will let me keep the benefits of the Gold Badge/max level on the Agent-only heroes if I decide not renew my subscription.

----------


## Carmaicol

If you buy gold they offer a % Xp bonus as well. For 20 dlls you get +20%.

----------


## TheDestroyer

> Oh, I didn't see SHIELD's logo. That's weird indeed, I got one a couple of days ago as a daily reward and I used it without problems, they must have change it when the gold medallions were released.


i Got one today... why would they give it to me if i cant use it

----------


## CenturianSpy

> i Got one today... why would they give it to me if i cant use it


I'd send a politely worded Help ticket.




> If you buy gold they offer a % Xp bonus as well. For 20 dlls you get +20%.


And that is a *PERMANENT* XP Bonus! The extra 10% for the membership is looking less and less enticing! *Gaz needs a new membership perk.*

----------


## Maven

*Now I know how R-Truth felt.*

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Well, I'm so sorry to the game's new order defenders, but that is good old-fashioned dirty pool and bullfunky right there. If we are allowed to use Agent account characters and their badges obtained past ending/cancelling a membership, we should be able to use earlier acquired potions and similar in post-membership as well. That is wrong, JUST PLAIN WRONG.


I don't think anyone here is defending this. Raven came the closest with this:


> How is it unfair to restrict some content to paying customers only?


I'm going to assume she was referring to exclusive content not yet retained and _not_ previously purchased/won content *NOR* content given for the a player's Daily Login bonus that is unusable.

I think we all agree that it is OK, if not beneficial, to have exclusive content for paying members. I think it's safe to assume that we all lauded Gaz when they changed their policy on retaining Agent-only characters after membership lapses. I would assume that most of feel that it is OK for the 1000XP/5000XP potions to remain Agent-only *WITH* the caveat that all previously purchased/won potions and future Daily Login/Mystery Box awarded potions are *USABLE* for all.

*THIS SHOULD HAVE NEVER BEEN AN ISSUE, GAZ! FIX THIS!*

I suggest that all of us take the time out to send a Help ticket on behalf of all those who have this issue.

Edit: Maven, we don't know now if Gaz will allow us to retain Gold Badge benefits/levels for Agent-only squaddies. Their decision on the 1000XP/5000XP potions has put this in doubt.

Edit 2: Here's the ticket I submitted if you'd like to copy/paste it as your own: 


> An Open Letter on behalf of all players regarding the use of the 1000XP and 5000XP potions previously purchased or won before the June 4th economy change as well as potions currently awarded via Mystery Box or as a Daily Login Bonus.
> 
> To Whom it May Concern,
> As a long-time member and contributor to the SHSO community I find it wrong that players who purchased or won the 1000XP and 5000XP Potions are now unable to use them. I also take issue with awarding these potions in Mystery Boxes or as a Daily Login Bonus and not letting the recipient use their award. I have no problem with these potions now being only available for purchase in the Agent-Only section, but this should not disallow all previous purchased potions or future awarded potions. Please fix this immediately.

----------


## millsfan

Wait, are you kidding me?  They made it so you cannot use agent heroes after you bought them and canceled your membership?  It isn't necessarily a problem for me, as I have my membership, but the developers are just making so many stupid decisions.  It was established last year (when they actually cared about the game), in re-charge, they brought tons of new updates, including using all the heroes.  It makes the game seem so confusing and just down right unappealing, that, yet again, they keep going back and forth.  Can't they leave the game how it was, and just make new content already?  I love hero up, but they are just being stupid now, I'm sorry.

----------


## Ace

> Lol NO. Even THAT is no.
> Becoming weirder and weirder. You can't even use your own backpack items
> Attachment 23301


What!? I haven't logged in, in a couple days so I didn't notice this. That is absurd (imo), It's understandable that non-agent can't buy them now but to block it from those who already had them saved up!? I was fine with everything so far, but this just pissed me off. So I'm suppose to just stare at the potions I had saved up now? :/ What about those non-agents who figured Gaz would remove the potions or something and bought a lot of them just in case? Smh......

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Wait, are you kidding me?  They made it so you cannot use agent heroes after you bought them and canceled your membership?  It isn't necessarily a problem for me, as I have my membership, but the developers are just making so many stupid decisions.  It was established last year (when they actually cared about the game), in re-charge, they brought tons of new updates, including using all the heroes.  It makes the game seem so confusing and just down right unappealing, that, yet again, they keep going back and forth.  Can't they leave the game how it was, and just make new content already?  I love hero up, but they are just being stupid now, I'm sorry.


No. _Currently_ you still can use your Agent-Only heroes after your membership lapses. Gaz changed this policy two years ago, the first couple years you lost the ability to use your Agent-Only heroes if you did not renew your membership. What we don't know is if the Agent-Only *BADGES* and there benefits will be able to be used after a lapse in membership. What has called this into question is the new poopy policy on the 1000XP & 5000XP Potions.

----------


## Bhat Mang

I just popped into game.  Did they change it again?  I'm an ex-Agent, and I'm able to use my backpack'd XP potions.  And I can still summon Agent Venom (he's SHIELD only).





> Wait, are you kidding me?  They made it so you cannot use agent heroes after you bought them and canceled your membership?  It isn't necessarily a problem for me, as I have my membership, but the developers are just making so many stupid decisions.  It was established last year (when they actually cared about the game), in re-charge, they brought tons of new updates, including using all the heroes.  It makes the game seem so confusing and just down right unappealing, that, yet again, they keep going back and forth.  Can't they leave the game how it was, and just make new content already?  I love hero up, but they are just being stupid now, I'm sorry.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I just popped into game.  Did they change it again?  I'm an ex-Agent, and I'm able to use my backpack'd XP potions.  And I can still summon Agent Venom (he's SHIELD only).


Only the 1000XP and 5000XP potions are effected (that we know, Gold Badges may also be affected).

----------


## S.S. Pudding

Hmmm wow. They made it so I can't even give them money now haha. Forcing Paypal on us was a sucky move. It is full of complications and doesn't even work for me. attempted 15 times to purchase some gold to no avail. I called Paypal and they gave up after five tries. I also went to three local Toys R Us and Best Buys and they no longer carry the game cards. One dumb change to another…..

----------


## Raven

> I don't think anyone here is defending this. Raven came the closest with this:I'm going to assume she was referring to exclusive content not yet retained and _not_ previously purchased/won content *NOR* content given for the a player's Daily Login bonus that is unusable.
> 
> I think we all agree that it is OK, if not beneficial, to have exclusive content for paying members. I think it's safe to assume that we all lauded Gaz when they changed their policy on retaining Agent-only characters after membership lapses. I would assume that most of feel that it is OK for the 1000XP/5000XP potions to remain Agent-only *WITH* the caveat that all previously purchased/won potions and future Daily Login/Mystery Box awarded potions are *USABLE* for all.


Yes that's completely what I meant. I don't have an issue with restricting new purchases to agents only (as pointed out, there needs to be some perks for agents), but if someone bought them previously they should still have access, at the very least the restriction should be grand-fathered in with a warning on new purchases in the shop that you will lose the right to use them after your membership expires. 

As for those won as daily prizes (going forward) I'm kind of ok with non-agents not having use of them until they subscribe, having a load of them accumulated would be an incentive to buy a membership and use them. Again I'm pretty much of the opinion that if you aren't a paying customer then you aren't entitled to anything nor have the right to complain about what you do or don't get for free.

----------


## Raven

> Hmmm wow. They made it so I can't even give them money now haha. Forcing Paypal on us was a sucky move. It is full of complications and doesn't even work for me. attempted 15 times to purchase some gold to no avail. I called Paypal and they gave up after five tries. I also went to three local Toys R Us and Best Buys and they no longer carry the game cards. One dumb change to another…..


Can't you just enter your credit card info in Paypal?

----------


## S.S. Pudding

By the way, for those who are members there is an error in the coding in the shop selling 5,000 XP potions for 45 fractals. Load up XD

----------


## CenturianSpy

> By the way, for those who are members there is an error in the coding in the shop selling 5,000 XP potions for 45 fractals. Load up XD


Geez...what a sale!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Can someone without a membership confirm this?




> Jacques Peronnet i'm sorry Centurion, but actually i don't have membership and i still can use XP potion (both +XP and 1000 xp) !
> I had 7 * 1000 xp potions and use them just now, and it's all ok !


A non-member of FB says they could use their 1000XP potion.


Edit: Just got this response from my ticket- 


> Greetings,
> 
> Thank you for your contribution concerning the XP potions!
> 
> The information you have provided will help assure that Super Hero Squad Online is a fun and awesome game to play and will be passed along to the appropriate team for review.
> 
> See you in Super Hero City!
> 
> Super Hero Squad Online Support

----------


## CenturianSpy

> As for those (1000XP or 5000XP) won as daily prizes (going forward) I'm kind of ok with non-agents not having use of them until they subscribe, having a load of them accumulated would be an incentive to buy a membership and use them. Again I'm pretty much of the opinion that if you aren't a paying customer then you aren't entitled to anything nor have the right to complain about what you do or don't get for free.


Kind of a harsh, but valid, opinion. Gaz does award badges in Mystery Boxes even if the player doesn't have that character...so it is similar. Regardless, it looks like that Gaz has fixed this issue.

----------


## TheDestroyer

Untitled.jpg

confirmed

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Untitled.jpg
> 
> confirmed


Good on Gaz! This was probably an oversight or unintended consequence of moving them to Agent-Only. Once again they have great Customer Service.

----------


## Iron Enforcer

I so didn't even feel a moment of remorse on the potion error. It doesn't even matter anymore.

For tax purposes, they're going to want any non-transferable assets liquidated by the end of the year, so I'm expecting the 30 day notice of closure around mid-October.

And when they close their doors - _for lack of fan interest_ - I'll just keep in mind that's their way of saying it's *our* fault this happened.


But, hey, at least I'll know if Scarlet Witch finally becomes a boss at Level 40...

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Best model might be to alternate, buy gold with micro transactions as needed and occasionally a 1 month membership to pick up agent only items.


I would love to do this, and would If I could, but unfortunately I am unable/not allowed to buy gold or memberships.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I so didn't even feel a moment of remorse on the potion error. It doesn't even matter anymore.
> 
> For tax purposes, they're going to want any non-transferable assets liquidated by the end of the year, so I'm expecting the 30 day notice of closure around mid-October.
> 
> And when they close their doors - _for lack of fan interest_ - I'll just keep in mind that's their way of saying it's *our* fault this happened.
> 
> 
> But, hey, at least I'll know if Scarlet Witch finally becomes a boss at Level 40...


I highly doubt this, the game seems to be still going strong even though a number of people have quit.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Geez...what a sale!


Thank you Gazillion for your generous potion sale.  Clicking as we speak.

----------


## Wollomby

Guys,

In this forum... i'm having the darndest time trying to figure out how to create a signature block at the bottom of my replies.  I go t edit profile... not seeing an option for siggy edit etc.  I'm probably looking in the wrong spot.

Also...

I have to say for being a subscriber for over a year... and then letting the last 6 months or so lapse without subbing... the change to the game has made me resub  :Smile:    Worked on me!!

Best way to get vibranium ore without gold purchasing it?  Which mission should I be running?  And do you get a better chance of getting awarded vibranium if you have a full team?

Thanks all!

----------


## Maven

> Can someone without a membership confirm this?
> 
> A non-member of FB says they could use their 1000XP potion.





> Attachment 23310
> 
> confirmed


Confirmed here too...and in turn, made me immediately rescind my earlier complaint. *whew!* As much as I'm not a fan of the new economy, some things are still manageable, and I'd most certainly like them to remain that way. That said, I definitely agree with the notion of only spending occasional bucks on gold and/or an once in awhile membership whenever any fun and interesting new goodies arrive. And I'm going to have to do the temporary membership between the two accounts to get a couple of favorite characters' gold badges...I know what I said earlier about getting just Reed's, but SHSO characters are like potato chips...can't have/play with just one.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Guys,
> 
> In this forum... i'm having the darndest time trying to figure out how to create a signature block at the bottom of my replies.  I go t edit profile... not seeing an option for siggy edit etc.  I'm probably looking in the wrong spot.


I think you have to have 20 posts before you can edit your signature. It'll be under "Settings".




> Best way to get vibranium ore without gold purchasing it?  Which mission should I be running?  And do you get a better chance of getting awarded vibranium if you have a full team?


Crisis missions drop Vibranium at the same rate. *Note that it often doesn't show on the Mission Rewards screen but does show in your crafting section. More players does increase your chance of Vibranium.

----------


## Maven

> In this forum... i'm having the darndest time trying to figure out how to create a signature block at the bottom of my replies.  I go to edit profile... not seeing an option for siggy edit etc.  I'm probably looking in the wrong spot.


You have to go to 'Settings', and on the right side of the page and under 'My Profile', there should be 'Edit Signature' between 'Edit Avatar' and 'Profile Privacy'. Also, you might have to have ten posts under your belt before you can have a signature under your posts.

----------


## Wollomby

Thanks guys for the info  :Smile: 

And Centurian Spy, when you say "crisis missions" Does this mean the "survival missions" as well?  As long as you get platinum?  If not... then which mish do you guys recommend running on crisis to get vibranium?

----------


## Carmaicol

I love that every blunder from Gaz part is now the official end of the game. I'm thinking about suscribing as well, my card doesnt' work but I could tried a friend's. As soon as we get new content (meaning characters, a few), I don't care for lev 40 heroes.




> And Centurian Spy, when you say "crisis missions" Does this mean the "survival missions" as well?  As long as you get platinum?  If not... then which mish do you guys recommend running on crisis to get vibranium?


I tried Take to A.I.M. Crisis, clear 51000 points and you get adamantium, but it's random, sometimes you get a few ores out of 5 missions and next time you play 20 and get nothing.

Monster Smash Crisis worked well for me and Strike of the Spider-foes Crisis.

----------


## S.S. Pudding

> Thank you Gazillion for your generous potion sale.  Clicking as we speak.


Agreed! XD Got my level 40 Electro so now I don't care that I can't purchase gold XD

----------


## CenturianSpy

There are a few people on FB saying the 5000XP Potion sale at 45 fractals is a bug, and taking advantage of this bug is a bannable (is that a word?) offense. I stopped clicking on them as soon as I read this and sent Gaz a Help ticket requesting clarification. I know this makes me the kid in class that reminds the teacher they forgot to give us homework, but now I'm feeling guilty that I've posted the "sale" in three forums. I honestly thought it was a sale since it was at the top of the store...

----------


## Charles LePage

> Agreed! XD Got my level 40 Electro so now I don't care that I can't purchase gold XD


WARNING: it still says 45 fractals for me in the shop, but it started charging the correct amount.

----------


## Maven

> I don't care for lev 40 heroes.


Well, I do care about them...but only for the characters I enjoy playing the most, which would be Reed of course (got his gold badge on my other account last night, and surprise surprise, already MAXed out), the Symbiotes*, Enchantress (they better fix her ASAP), Loki, Star-Lord, and maybe Gamora.   

* - Recently have gotten back into them with Venom being so downright ridiculously fun in Marvel Heroes...his webswing is viciously ninja-like and a more fierce version of a combination of Reed's basic punch and stretch-across. But bringing it back to SHSO, Venom/Anti-Venom and Carnage IMO have the next best 'flowing/fluid' movesets in the game after Reed.

----------


## S.S. Pudding

It's not a bug it was a slip-up. Someone messed up in typing in the costs. No one is doing anything bannable such as hacking or changing the code. Gaz needs to fix it and say oops is all.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Thanks guys for the info 
> 
> And Centurian Spy, when you say "crisis missions" Does this mean the "survival missions" as well?  As long as you get platinum?  If not... then which mish do you guys recommend running on crisis to get vibranium?


ALL Crisis missions including the "Survival"-type...and you need to score Adamantium.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> It's not a bug it was a slip-up. Someone messed up in typing in the costs. No one is doing anything bannable such as hacking or changing the code. Gaz needs to fix it and say oops is all.


I remember when they had a code for a two-week trial membership and forgot to limit a number of times you could use it. Some people took advantage and "banked" years of membership...all those accounts were banned. I honestly thought this was a sale...and posted it for others to use. I hope that Gaz is understanding.

----------


## Eric@SHSO

Hello my friends,

As of today, I will be morphing (think Dr. Who) into a new Snacks. This new Snacks will be taking over community, and will be the first line of contact for you all to poke and prod. His name... is SCOTT. ALL HAIL SCOTT, WITNESS HIM! Scott is a fun Marvel nerd with a Punisher passion beyond a normal... passion. It's scary actually. I know it has been quiet here for the last couple week's, but I assure you, things are coming soon and Scott can make stuff happen (trust me, he can). Please give Scott all the Marvel love he needs to feel welcome. I enjoyed all our long walks on the beach together, Squad Time, and all the fixes I could manage for you all. 

Goodbye my lovely friends,

#SnacksLovesYou

HELLO SCOTT!

----------


## Scott@SHSO

Thanks Snacks,

It's going to be a tough act to follow, but aiming to be just as awesome--if even at all possible--than 'He who is one with the snacks.' Anyway, a round of applause for all the _cool_ that Snacks brought to the table. One last "Zundalay" for you good sir. And hello Squadies of CBR! Feel free to ask and prod and I'll be as helpful as I can without dropping too many career-ending spoilers.

Also, bare with me and my fresh profile. I'm aware I'm in desperate need an awesome avatar and signature. Hopefully to be fixed soon.

----------


## Wollomby

Woohoo Thanks Snacks and Helloooooooo Scott!  :Smile:    And Scott, i'm in the same boat as you with the siggy thing... I was just told you have to have 10 posts (or was it 20) before the signature block option becomes available.  Going to go check it out again!

Welcome again Scott!

----------


## Carmaicol

Thoughts of FrankenCastle, Scott?

Also, Welcome!


Snacks as Asociate Producer now (and for a while, I believe), he must have his own Entourage of snack providing Asistants.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hello my friends,
> 
> As of today, I will be morphing (think Dr. Who) into a new Snacks. This new Snacks will be taking over community, and will be the first line of contact for you all to poke and prod. His name... is SCOTT. ALL HAIL SCOTT, WITNESS HIM! Scott is a fun Marvel nerd with a Punisher passion beyond a normal... passion. It's scary actually. I know it has been quiet here for the last couple week's, but I assure you, things are coming soon and Scott can make stuff happen (trust me, he can). Please give Scott all the Marvel love he needs to feel welcome. I enjoyed all our long walks on the beach together, Squad Time, and all the fixes I could manage for you all. 
> 
> Goodbye my lovely friends,
> 
> #SnacksLovesYou
> 
> HELLO SCOTT!


Thanks for everything, Eric! Good luck on your next endeavors!




> Thanks Snacks,
> 
> It's going to be a tough act to follow, but aiming to be just as awesome--if even at all possible--than 'He who is one with the snacks.' Anyway, a round of applause for all the _cool_ that Snacks brought to the table. One last "Zundalay" for you good sir. And hello Squadies of CBR! Feel free to ask and prod and I'll be as helpful as I can without dropping too many career-ending spoilers.
> 
> Also, bare with me and my fresh profile. I'm aware I'm in desperate need an awesome avatar and signature. Hopefully to be fixed soon.


Welcome aboard, Scott! Feel free to use and abuse this group as your two predecessors did.

I'll get on my Warpath about who I want in the game, later.

----------


## Maven

Thank you and godspeed in any and all endeavours, Snacks! 

And welcome aboard, Scott!

----------


## Charles LePage

> I remember when they had a code for a two-week trial membership and forgot to limit a number of times you could use it. Some people took advantage and "banked" years of membership...all those accounts were banned. I honestly thought this was a sale...and posted it for others to use. I hope that Gaz is understanding.


If Gazillion wants their sale potions back, they can remove them from my account and refund my fractals to me.

Perhaps the recently announced Snacks 2.0 can clarify the situation.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Good luck, Eric, and welcome, Scott! Fantastic Seeker Robin (agent) and Fire Prince Duck (non-agent) here. I'm sorta a glass half-full player here, playing two different accounts in two different strategies (and enjoying both!), and am a hardcore Fantastic Four fan (hint hint on new hero suggestions).

Ediy: BTW Spy, last night when the XP potions were locked for my non-agent account, the level-up potions weren't.

----------


## Raven

> Hello my friends,
> 
> As of today, I will be morphing (think Dr. Who) into a new Snacks. This new Snacks will be taking over community, and will be the first line of contact for you all to poke and prod. His name... is SCOTT. ALL HAIL SCOTT, WITNESS HIM! Scott is a fun Marvel nerd with a Punisher passion beyond a normal... passion. It's scary actually. I know it has been quiet here for the last couple week's, but I assure you, things are coming soon and Scott can make stuff happen (trust me, he can). Please give Scott all the Marvel love he needs to feel welcome. I enjoyed all our long walks on the beach together, Squad Time, and all the fixes I could manage for you all. 
> 
> Goodbye my lovely friends,
> 
> #SnacksLovesYou
> 
> HELLO SCOTT!


Long walks on the beach!?!?! Now you're just teasing! Ciao Eric, good luck with whatever you're moving on to.  :Smile:

----------


## Ace

> Hello my friends,
> 
> As of today, I will be morphing (think Dr. Who) into a new Snacks. This new Snacks will be taking over community, and will be the first line of contact for you all to poke and prod. His name... is SCOTT. ALL HAIL SCOTT, WITNESS HIM! Scott is a fun Marvel nerd with a Punisher passion beyond a normal... passion. It's scary actually. I know it has been quiet here for the last couple week's, but I assure you, things are coming soon and Scott can make stuff happen (trust me, he can). Please give Scott all the Marvel love he needs to feel welcome. I enjoyed all our long walks on the beach together, Squad Time, and all the fixes I could manage for you all. 
> 
> Goodbye my lovely friends,
> 
> #SnacksLovesYou
> 
> HELLO SCOTT!


Thank you Eric, for all that you've done. Best of luck in whatever you do from here on out. Stay gold man.

Hello and welcome Scott!

----------


## Raven

> Okay.  Curious to see what you get 'cause I ran Ock It To Me, and he seemed fine there also.  I died once for gold because I wasn't watching my health... dur... Mm, maybe the 5th attack is a bit sketchy, usually hitting 1 target twice (31x2) maybe because it's a fan attack, but I did see that hit more times vs. Doc Ock maybe because he's a bigger target.
> 
> I ran through a few mayhems also (Mole Man, Destroyer because they said he's fixed - he is, Green Goblin, and Bullseye.  Level 13 Archangel is pretty beefy vs. mayhem bosses.  The patch notes refer to his Hero Up, and now he doesn't get knocked down during his Hero Up - that was annoying.
> 
> And his Rapid Feathers attack is so rapid-fire, I can't imagine how much stuff it's gonna wreck at level 40.


I tried him again today... combo is still broken. Re-installed unity, re-downloaded game files, tried again... combo is still broken. I suspect this is to do with the higher level combo damage changes as your Archangel is level 1 and mine is level 26. Can anyone else with a 20+ level Archangel test his combo?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Thanks Snacks,
> 
> It's going to be a tough act to follow, but aiming to be just as awesome--if even at all possible--than 'He who is one with the snacks.' Anyway, a round of applause for all the _cool_ that Snacks brought to the table. One last "Zundalay" for you good sir. And hello Squadies of CBR! Feel free to ask and prod and I'll be as helpful as I can without dropping too many career-ending spoilers.
> 
> Also, bare with me and my fresh profile. I'm aware I'm in desperate need an awesome avatar and signature. Hopefully to be fixed soon.


Welcome! I'll guess I start with the first question...
WILL THERE EVER BE A CHANCE OF GETTING THIS VERSION OF STORM IN GAME?


Also, with newer and better moves?
--
If you can't tell, I like Storm very much XD...

Again, Welcome to the Squad!

----------


## Raven

> Welcome! I'll guess I start with the first question...
> WILL THERE EVER BE A CHANCE OF GETTING THIS VERSION OF STORM IN GAME?


And I'll add any chance of getting more x-men, female heroes or mutants period?

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Thank you and godspeed in any and all endeavours, Snacks! 
> 
> And welcome aboard, Scott!


Thanks for everything Snacks, good luck on whatever the future holds!

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I tried him again today... combo is still broken. Re-installed unity, re-downloaded game files, tried again... combo is still broken. I suspect this is to do with the higher level combo damage changes as your Archangel is level 1 and mine is level 26. Can anyone else with a 20+ level Archangel test his combo?


My Archangel is level 33 and his combo is working fine, but I didn't had any problem before, same thing with Thanos and Beta Ray Bill, only Destroyer was broken to me, and he's fixed now, I guess some people had the issue and some don't.

----------


## Wollomby

Tested it out....

Gold member here... played for a casual hour, with speed pot. Rotated from hero to hero collecting all the tokens in Daily Bugle.  After about an hour of play, I had 1,000 fractals.

So about 6 hours of that to get a hero in the shop!  :Smile:

----------


## Wollomby

Oh, i forgot to add, that was doing a mega collect every five minutes as well.   :Smile:

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Oh, i forgot to add, that was doing a mega collect every five minutes as well.


So you Mega Collected, then switched, ran around the town, the mega collected again?

----------


## Bhat Mang

Luckily I had (more than a few) potions stocked up before they shuffled them to Agent Only status, and used some to bump Archangel up to 26 also.  And I see Raven's bug (or at least part of it)!  I had to switch to a crisis mission (The Infinite Thanos) because Archangel may KO non-crisis enemies before completing his full chain of attacks.

@level 26
1st:  13
2nd: 11
3rd: 24
4th: 23 hits main target once, and maybe others nearby (<--)
5th: 37x2 at least depending who's in the fan area

Same thing in crisis Blast From the Past.  Maybe it does have something to do with the new 20+ levels.  Looks like you got a bug there, Raven!  If you don't report it, I can. 8)





> My Archangel is level 33 and his combo is working fine, but I didn't had any problem before, same thing with Thanos and Beta Ray Bill, only Destroyer was broken to me, and he's fixed now, I guess some people had the issue and some don't.

----------


## Raven

> Luckily I had (more than a few) potions stocked up before they shuffled them to Agent Only status, and used some to bump Archangel up to 26 also.  And I see Raven's bug (or at least part of it)!  I had to switch to a crisis mission (The Infinite Thanos) because Archangel may KO non-crisis enemies before completing his full chain of attacks.
> 
> @level 26
> 1st:  13
> 2nd: 11
> 3rd: 24
> 4th: 23 hits main target once, and maybe others nearby (<--)
> 5th: 37x2 at least depending who's in the fan area
> 
> Same thing in crisis Blast From the Past.  Maybe it does have something to do with the new 20+ levels.  Looks like you got a bug there, Raven!  If you don't report it, I can. 8)


I did report it already... Now I have bigger issues after all the re-downloading and installing, I have the problem of all achievents at 0 and can't change heroes  :Frown:  Tried different browsers loging out etc and no luck.

----------


## Bhat Mang

Ow... getting worse... well, some players were able to workaround that by using the mission achievements to trick the game into switching characters:
http://community.comicbookresources....22#post1270622

Hopefully that temporarily works for you, like it did for others.

Then I wonder if Archangel's attacks fix themselves by level 33, if Roaming Colossus Lion didn't see them at that level.





> I did report it already... Now I have bigger issues after all the re-downloading and installing, I have the problem of all achievents at 0 and can't change heroes  Tried different browsers loging out etc and no luck.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Good Luck Eric!  :Smile: 
Hi and Welcome to CBR Scott!  :Smile:

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> 4th: 23 hits main target once, and maybe others nearby (<--)


I didn't get the first time, but it's the same here, fourth party hits only once.

----------


## Raven

> Ow... getting worse... well, some players were able to workaround that by using the mission achievements to trick the game into switching characters:
> http://community.comicbookresources....22#post1270622
> 
> Hopefully that temporarily works for you, like it did for others.
> 
> Then I wonder if Archangel's attacks fix themselves by level 33, if Roaming Colossus Lion didn't see them at that level.


No luck on the workaround, my achievements have dissapeared entirely... not just my score, the actual achievements themselves are all gone.

----------


## Bhat Mang

Ow... ow... is that what the mission achievements look like also?  Those are the hero achievements.

Thanks Roaming Colossus Lion (RC Lion?  RCL? 8D).  I guess it was too much to ask that a bug auto-magically fixes itself.  8P





> No luck on the workaround, my achievements have dissapeared entirely... not just my score, the actual achievements themselves are all gone.

----------


## Raven

> Ow... ow... is that what the mission achievements look like also?  Those are the hero achievements.
> 
> Thanks Roaming Colossus Lion (RC Lion?  RCL? 8D).  I guess it was too much to ask that a bug auto-magically fixes itself.  8P


Yes mission achievements, hero achievements, cards, destiny... every achievement is missing.

Something odd is happening with the game load at 76%, it stalls a long time before continuing... also discovered the delete cache on uity's site is not deleting the cache on my computer... ticket sent, I give up for today.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Yes mission achievements, hero achievements, cards, destiny... every achievement is missing.
> 
> Something odd is happening with the game load at 76%, it stalls a long time before continuing... also discovered the delete cache on uity's site is not deleting the cache on my computer... ticket sent, I give up for today.


Mine has stalled at 76% before continuing since October 2013

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Something odd is happening with the game load at 76%, it stalls a long time before continuing...


I guess you mean that it is stalling longer than usual?  As Phantasmal says, loading after log in always stalls at 76%, which seems to be to do with your daily log-in reward: there's a *pop* sound that occurs when the loading moves on from 76% if you are logging in for the first time.  So the stallling isn't connected to any problem you are having,  but if it is an unusually long stall.... Maybe.

And welcome to Scott.  Like everyone else here, some new content would be great, both heroes and missions.  But I guess the one thing I would recommend is that, following the recent big update - shall we call it 'Discharge', since it got rid of a lot of the innovations of 'Recharge'?! - and the purchasing of the new badges only possible with gold, I would go back to allowing all players to farm gold in the game.  Even if it was at a micro-rate for non-members/non-agents, I think  it would retain the games inclusivity.  There are a lot of kids playing the game who simply cannot pay for membership or buy gold.  They should have the right to work their backsides off for a sniff of gold.

----------


## Wollomby

yes Maskedtraveler,

Do a mega collect right when you login, then switch to the next toon, pop a speed pot to make sure you run fast.  Make sure you have a sidekick that lets you superjump... then run around the city with that toon and collect everything.  Then switch to the next toon and collect everything on him.  You can run two characters around the city in between your mega collect character.  Rinse and repeat.

If you keep your speed pot up, you will make on average about 1,000 fractals an hour. If your really fast and concentrate, I've gotten 2 and a half characters done before the mega collect is ready, then switch back and finish the rest of the other half. A lot of the times i don't feel like doing that though, it makes it more of a chore.

I have a ton of fun listening to my studies while running around the city getting fractals!

----------


## S.S. Pudding

> Yes mission achievements, hero achievements, cards, destiny... every achievement is missing.
> 
> Something odd is happening with the game load at 76%, it stalls a long time before continuing... also discovered the delete cache on uity's site is not deleting the cache on my computer... ticket sent, I give up for today.


That's exactly what was happening to me Raven. Just go and view the achievements page then exit out then switch zones. Should fix the main bugs.

----------


## millsfan

> I don't care for lev 40 heroes.


I agree.  The game was already fine with max level 11, and then an additional way of leveling up to 20 with badges.  I know there are a lot of you here who have the "Top 10 badges" and have everything maxed, so you're bored.  In my opinion, the level 20 badges were ENOUGH.  I think the problem is half of you were bored because when a character comes out, people just use potions for a squad level.  Instead of potioning your way up, try leveling them up by missions, and you will see how much more time it takes to max someone for real.  Level 40's are not worth all the other new content we could have had.  Hero Up always reluctantly refused to work on something that would stop the weekly updates, and if the level 40's are what basically gave us no updates for almost 3 months, then that makes it even more less worthy (I would have preferred intense missions with new locations or cutscenes.  I mean level 20 was fine, there are almost 200 characters in the game, some being the same character with just the same outfit.  I mean the game is about playing missions, so how much can you play as the same character?  If you actually are PLAYING and not using potions, this seems like labor to level up to 40, and not FUN.  

Another thing I must say about level 40's is how OP it is as a level 40.  I personally, don't want a level 40 because if I go into a normal mission with friends who AREN'T level 40, Ill just kill everyone in one hit, how boring.  Personally, I feel all right to be disappointed because I enjoyed the old hero up that wasn't so confused.  They abandoned us since march-april, and when they said they were back, I wasn't impressed.  I hate feeling like a brat who needs to be "impressed", but after no COMMUNICATION (no less), and then the anniversary which was a failure.  I mean, there wasn't even any new content so we were bummed, BUT there was a "Play with the Devs" Event.  They didn't even follow up with a time and never gave an explanation on what happened.  So as a celebration for a new year, they didn't do anything, and then when they did plan something, it was completely rude in my opinion, that they didn't give give a time for the event, or basically make the little thing happen.  What would have been the big deal to do A 1 HOUR party that was promised?  I hate typing such a "Hate" to hero up because I love their game, but I see what is happening.  They give the love to marvel heroes....I wish they would just look at marvel heroes as something and have the integrity to also think of a game that maybe others prefer more.  I love the game, a lot, and thats why Im mad to see it taking so many steps back.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I agree.  The game was already fine with max level 11, and then an additional way of leveling up to 20 with badges.  I know there are a lot of you here who have the "Top 10 badges" and have everything maxed, so you're bored.


Claiming that the Top 10 are "bored" is rather harsh, in my opinion. How do you know that they are bored?



> In my opinion, the level 20 badges were ENOUGH.  I think the problem is half of you were bored because when a character comes out, people just use potions for a squad level.  Instead of potioning your way up, try leveling them up by missions, and you will see how much more time it takes to max someone for real.


Again, we don't know what percentage of CBR players are "bored." I potioned-up just one hero to 20, Falcon EXO-7, to try him out for weekend event. Many of my heroes are just a potion or two leveled up. Most of my XP progression is by megacollecting and missions.



> Another thing I must say about level 40's is how OP it is as a level 40.


My level 20 EotE Spidey had problems completing the toughest crisis missions and since I got his gold badge, I've been winning adamantium on the remaining 15 or so missions with him at 29 (now 31). I for one am glad for prestige levels, though I'm not in a rush to reach 40 or to buy gold badges for all my heroes. I'm prioritizing on the Fantastic Four.

----------


## millsfan

> Claiming that the Top 10 are "bored" is rather harsh, in my opinion. How do you know that they are bored?


A lot of people have been bored, I mean if you have all the achievements and heroes completed what else is there to do

----------


## Charles LePage

For me, the opportunity to get characters to level 40 has made many of them who were frustrating to play in missions more interesting.  Ant-man, for instance.  Love him as a character in the comics and in the game, but he wasn't a "go-to" hero by any means, not like EOTE.  Now, he's level 35, and he's crazy powerful in missions.  Enemies faint when he appears.   Sentry is another good example: now that he's level 30, he's a lot more fun and satisfying to play.

----------


## Charles LePage

> A lot of people have been bored, I mean if you have all the achievements and heroes completed what else is there to do


Well, before the level 40 update, I did have the max squad level, but I was nowhere near getting all the achievements.  I just recently broke the 20,000 achievement threshold.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I agree.  The game was already fine with max level 11, and then an additional way of leveling up to 20 with badges.  I know there are a lot of you here who have the "Top 10 badges" and have everything maxed, so you're bored.  In my opinion, the level 20 badges were ENOUGH.  I think the problem is half of you were bored because when a character comes out, people just use potions for a squad level.  Instead of potioning your way up, try leveling them up by missions, and you will see how much more time it takes to max someone for real.  Level 40's are not worth all the other new content we could have had.  Hero Up always reluctantly refused to work on something that would stop the weekly updates, and if the level 40's are what basically gave us no updates for almost 3 months, then that makes it even more less worthy (I would have preferred intense missions with new locations or cutscenes.  I mean level 20 was fine, there are almost 200 characters in the game, some being the same character with just the same outfit.  I mean the game is about playing missions, so how much can you play as the same character?  If you actually are PLAYING and not using potions, this seems like labor to level up to 40, and not FUN.  
> 
> Another thing I must say about level 40's is how OP it is as a level 40.  I personally, don't want a level 40 because if I go into a normal mission with friends who AREN'T level 40, Ill just kill everyone in one hit, how boring.  Personally, I feel all right to be disappointed because I enjoyed the old hero up that wasn't so confused.  They abandoned us since march-april, and when they said they were back, I wasn't impressed.  I hate feeling like a brat who needs to be "impressed", but after no COMMUNICATION (no less), and then the anniversary which was a failure.  I mean, there wasn't even any new content so we were bummed, BUT there was a "Play with the Devs" Event.  They didn't even follow up with a time and never gave an explanation on what happened.  So as a celebration for a new year, they didn't do anything, and then when they did plan something, it was completely rude in my opinion, that they didn't give give a time for the event, or basically make the little thing happen.  What would have been the big deal to do A 1 HOUR party that was promised?  I hate typing such a "Hate" to hero up because I love their game, but I see what is happening.  They give the love to marvel heroes....I wish they would just look at marvel heroes as something and have the integrity to also think of a game that maybe others prefer more.  I love the game, a lot, and thats why Im mad to see it taking so many steps back.


I agree that the level 40 are too much OP, and there is no reason to have it in the game right now, a character level 25 without boost potions is already way more powerful than a level 20 with all the boosts, level 40 is just ridiculous, doesn't mean I don't like it, but there is no reason to have it in the game right now, they need to come up with some new missions for the 20+ heroes, maybe something restricted to heroes with Gold Badges, and better xp rewards, because it takes forever to level up in the missions that we have right now, I potted my way through the level 20 with War Machine MK 2, than I did all the 75 missions, got the Supreme Achievement and I was only level 27 at the end, and didn't feel like playing with him anymore.

About people using potions, I think only the oldest and more active players can afford to do that, and doesn't mean we are bored, I personally just like to play with the hero at the max power, I always play a lot with the new heroes after using potions to level up.

----------


## millsfan

I think level 40 MAY seem better IF they make missions where only heroes "Level 20+" can enter.  When I think of intense missions I think of them releasing the same missions with enemies having higher health, yet I would enjoy if they just made new environments and plots for the level 20+ missions.  IF you are going to play missions to level up to 20, by that point, you would want to have a new type of mission for 20-40.

I dont hate the idea of 40, I think Im just mad that it replaced months of content.  I was really excited for Avengers: Age of Ultron.  It was highly anticipated, and I hated seeing hero up so silent.  Not even just for the movie, but in general, the game has been avoided.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

If anyone have any hero level 40 and want to help the wiki, post the new damage and health (without boost potions or sidekicks) here and someone will update the wiki, or join the wiki and update it yourself, so far I only updated White Phoenix, Dark Phoenix and Loki, the only level 40's that I have, and War Machine MK 2 due to MrGamesRus video, there is a lot of info to update still.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I think level 40 MAY seem better IF they make missions where only heroes "Level 20+" can enter.


Snacks did mention on FB before that there will be missions meant for prestige heroes, though whether 20 and below will be automatically excluded remains to be seen. (Though why someone would _want_ to play such a mission with a lower level hero if it is possible is unusual. Curiosity or for testing purposes, perhaps.)

----------


## millsfan

> Snacks did mention on FB before that there will be missions meant for prestige heroes, though whether 20 and below will be automatically excluded remains to be seen. (Though why someone would _want_ to play such a mission with a lower level hero if it is possible is unusual. Curiosity or for testing purposes, perhaps.)


I would believe these new missions are for "Level 20+ Only".  Like how the villain only only let villains in, these missions only allow level 20+.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> or join the wiki and update it yourself


I remember trying that once, but since I couldn't edit anything, I gave up.



> Though why someone would _want_ to play such a mission with a lower level hero if it is possible is unusual. Curiosity or for testing purposes, perhaps.


I think millsfan is right. If they would allow lvl 20 and below heroes to enter those missions, then free players would certainly try to complete them for better rewards. They might even make those new missions gold only, to prevent free players from exploiting them.

----------


## millsfan

> I remember trying that once, but since I couldn't edit anything, I gave up.
> 
> I think millsfan is right. If they would allow lvl 20 and below heroes to enter those missions, then free players would certainly try to complete them for better rewards. They might even make those new missions gold only, to prevent free players from exploiting them.


They could make it gold only, but then all the babies would complain.  Just make it so only level twenties can join,problem solved

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I remember trying that once, but since I couldn't edit anything, I gave up.


You have to make an account, then post your name here, normally Spy will send you an invite to join, Spy made me an organizer as well, so I can set you up too, what's your name there?

----------


## cpinheir

Not sure if this has been answered already....when the HQ went away, did those of us who had either bought or won HQ items get any kind of fractal or other compensation when those items went away? Similar to when the big update last year happened, and our tickets and silver were converted to fractals, I would expect HQ items to be converted to something useful.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Not sure if this has been answered already....when the HQ went away, did those of us who had either bought or won HQ items get any kind of fractal or other compensation when those items went away? Similar to when the big update last year happened, and our tickets and silver were converted to fractals, I would expect HQ items to be converted to something useful.


That is an excellent question, and as far as I know, the answer is "no."  No compensation in this case.

----------


## TheDestroyer

> yes Maskedtraveler,
> 
> Do a mega collect right when you login, then switch to the next toon, pop a speed pot to make sure you run fast.  Make sure you have a sidekick that lets you superjump... then run around the city with that toon and collect everything.  Then switch to the next toon and collect everything on him.  You can run two characters around the city in between your mega collect character.  Rinse and repeat.
> 
> If you keep your speed pot up, you will make on average about 1,000 fractals an hour. If your really fast and concentrate, I've gotten 2 and a half characters done before the mega collect is ready, then switch back and finish the rest of the other half. A lot of the times i don't feel like doing that though, it makes it more of a chore.
> 
> I have a ton of fun listening to my studies while running around the city getting fractals!


ok lets say i can do 2 between every mega collect so 3 every 5 min and lets say i have 72 heroes on my latest account that i created so that's 72 times 3 divided by 5 is 120 min which is 2 hours.... well i believe your technique is the quickest but still i cant run around for 2 hours just for 72 heroes

----------


## Carmaicol

That's the way I collect as well! And the fastest but I usually needed 5 hours to collect with 151 heroes. Megacollect with flyers and run with the rest, go for the 5 imps and sometimes the golden fractal. I used to do 1300-1500 fractals/hour, I believe I can make around 600 now I just don't need it now that Gaz is releasing one character a month.

Also, when I said I didn't care for Lev 40 heroes is because the investment in money and time just to be able to play the hardest missions easily is meaningless to me. Just as a higher squad level. I prefer easiest missions that I can play with randoms without them dying of leaving. At least that's what I liked before.

----------


## Peo&geo852456

hello everybody im new to the game and to this forum so i was wondering its really hard to progress in this game so is it ok to use cheat engine to make it faster?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> hello everybody im new to the game and to this forum so i was wondering its really hard to progress in this game so is it ok to use cheat engine to make it faster?


DO NOT USE A CHEAT ENGINE. YOU WILL GET BANNED! Even if progress is slow just get through it, don't cheat.

----------


## TheDestroyer

> That's the way I collect as well! And the fastest but I usually needed 5 hours to collect with 151 heroes. Megacollect with flyers and run with the rest, go for the 5 imps and sometimes the golden fractal. I used to do 1300-1500 fractals/hour, I believe I can make around 600 now I just don't need it now that Gaz is releasing one character a month.
> 
> Also, when I said I didn't care for Lev 40 heroes is because the investment in money and time just to be able to play the hardest missions easily is meaningless to me. Just as a higher squad level. I prefer easiest missions that I can play with randoms without them dying of leaving. At least that's what I liked before.


yeah it sucks to collect manually with flying heroes...... when i was free i used to get all the fractals, tokens, crafting parts, the golden fractals and imps so i would get the 20 fractals for the mega collect but no i cant cuz i have exams (2 exams left yaaay)

----------


## TheDestroyer

> hello everybody im new to the game and to this forum so i was wondering its really hard to progress in this game so is it ok to use cheat engine to make it faster?


see what im talking about btw the way i dont blame him he is a new comer and its hard as hell to get fractals and progress so he decided to cheat... well done gaz

----------


## Charles LePage

> hello everybody im new to the game and to this forum so i was wondering its really hard to progress in this game so is it ok to use cheat engine to make it faster?


4.18 You may not create, post, use or distribute any utilities, emulators or other third party software tools (including, without limitation, macroing programs, botting programs, server emulators, client hacks, map hacks, and data gathering utilities).

https://www.heroup.com/legal-docs/terms-of-service/

----------


## TheDestroyer

i need ores anyone wanna play crises missions with me now ?

----------


## cpinheir

> i need ores anyone wanna play crises missions with me now ?


I can run a few crisis missions with you, but I just now tried adding you as friend and I'm being told you are offline...

Not sure why gaz can't queue up friend invites when a player is offline and display them when they login.

----------


## TheDestroyer

i was but im logging in now ill add you

----------


## Ace

> i need ores anyone wanna play crises missions with me now ?


Add me, I'll help out as well. That's if you're still doing missions.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> You have to make an account


Ok, I made a new one now.



> Spy made me an organizer as well, so I can set you up too, what's your name there?


Thanks! That's so nice of you. My name there is GhostWraith.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Not sure if this has been answered already....when the HQ went away, did those of us who had either bought or won HQ items get any kind of fractal or other compensation when those items went away? Similar to when the big update last year happened, and our tickets and silver were converted to fractals, I would expect HQ items to be converted to something useful.


Code 3KFRACTLS.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> see what im talking about btw the way i dont blame him he is a new comer and its hard as hell to get fractals and progress so he decided to cheat... well done gaz


As the person who monitors the two largest SHSO FB pages, I can tell you that there are cheaters everyday regardless of the game's economy. When "Recharge" happened there were many on this forum and our team's FB page that worked with Gaz to help catch players using that hack. "Recharge", even though made the game much easier to collect fractals, actually created the MOST cheaters. Gaz later wrote a script based on that cheat engines "speed hack" and banned hundreds of accounts. It's not Gaz's fault or the game's economy, it's this new crop of *entitled* people who don't think that cheating is stealing. The player who posted this is lucky I didn't get his/her squad name...

----------


## TheDestroyer

if anyone wants to play with me regularly add me on Facebook... anyone interested ?

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Thanks! That's so nice of you. My name there is GhostWraith.


You are good to go now!

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> You are good to go now!


Cool! Thank you very much. :Smile:

----------


## Maven

> Not sure why gaz can't queue up friend invites when a player is offline and display them when they login.


I've always wondered why they have a tab, the middle one, on the friend list menu for pending friend invites when it evidently doesn't work, at least in as much as I've observed...

----------


## Raven

Well my problems are going from bad to worse... Now it loads to 76%, stalls few minutes then gives me a cannot connect to server error. Same deal with all browsers  :Frown:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> 4.18 You may not create, post, use or distribute any utilities, emulators or other third party software tools (including, without limitation, macroing programs, botting programs, server emulators, client hacks, map hacks, and data gathering utilities).
> 
> https://www.heroup.com/legal-docs/terms-of-service/


So does this mean that the mouse clicker a few of us used before the prize wheel was taken away, was Illegal!!!???

----------


## Raven

> So does this mean that the mouse clicker a few of us used before the prize wheel was taken away, was Illegal!!!???


In theory yes, in practice no. There was no advantage gained from doing that on the wheel, there was by using it to prevent idling when the junkyard dog would generate crafting parts 24/7.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I think Gaz realized that many of us used mouse clickers because sometimes we need to be away from the PC for a while doing chores at home or whatever and would keep the wheel spinning until either all the gold slots had been selected (for members), or that elusive single gold slot had been selected (for non-members).

----------


## Charles LePage

> Well my problems are going from bad to worse... Now it loads to 76%, stalls few minutes then gives me a cannot connect to server error. Same deal with all browsers


About 3-4 years ago, only at home, I was having the same stalling at certain percentages errors.  This advice from Gazillion fixed it for me:




> Port Access:
> Super Hero Squad Online can be played through a firewall or proxy, however it must allow traffic on specific ports. Please confirm your connection allows the following ports:
> 
>     HTTP: 80, 443
>     HTTPS: 9339, 9349, 9359, 8090


Of course, this was a long time ago, so I can't guarantee this is still valid advice.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Well, my alt just won Venom with exactly 10k fractals. That's the equivalent of 20 boxes opened, which for me is a reasonable number of boxes to get the featured hero for a non-agent.


The previous leaderboard top 1 had 9k+ fractals. However, the 5AM PDT event is rarely sniped and the top bidder rarely, if ever, safeguards his or her position, so I took the risk and added 9989 fractals in the last 20 seconds. So if you want a world event hero and are awake at that time, it is a safer time to bet than the 5PM PDT event.

----------


## S.S. Pudding

Nice. I might have to try this cause my Mystery Box luck is the WORST. I have spent over 10,000 fractals on them and never won a single hero. Not even the non ultra rare ones.

----------


## TheDestroyer

today i've been playing for 9 hours cuz i dont have anything today and i finished my exam early and for the past 9 hours i've been playing crises only missions and i only got 1 ore and maxed out 6 heroes in the process.... this is some real BS

----------


## Raven

> About 3-4 years ago, only at home, I was having the same stalling at certain percentages errors.  This advice from Gazillion fixed it for me:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, this was a long time ago, so I can't guarantee this is still valid advice.


Yeah I thought of that and even though I hadn't changed any settings, I tried turning off the firewall and antivirus for the hell of it - it didn't help. The problem is weird, 9/10 it's the connection error at 76%, occasionally I do connect but all the achievements are at 0 and just missing from the menu completely, and sometimes they are at 207/233 completed and show some progress in top level menus but drilling down just shows blank menus... I have to think it's an issue on Gaz's end, I've been fine for 4 years and didn't change anything, yet after a major bug update from them I have all kinds of problems.

Is there anyone else who is connecting from Canada? Any problems?

----------


## Xapto

> Yeah I thought of that and even though I hadn't changed any settings, I tried turning off the firewall and antivirus for the hell of it - it didn't help. The problem is weird, 9/10 it's the connection error at 76%, occasionally I do connect but all the achievements are at 0 and just missing from the menu completely, and sometimes they are at 207/233 completed and show some progress in top level menus but drilling down just shows blank menus... I have to think it's an issue on Gaz's end, I've been fine for 4 years and didn't change anything, yet after a major bug update from them I have all kinds of problems.
> 
> Is there anyone else who is connecting from Canada? Any problems?


I'm connecting from Canada and I have none of the troubles you are getting, I can see my achievements and nothing is weird about them and I don't stall on the loading. (except at 76% like many others)

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Yeah I thought of that and even though I hadn't changed any settings, I tried turning off the firewall and antivirus for the hell of it - it didn't help. The problem is weird, 9/10 it's the connection error at 76%, occasionally I do connect but all the achievements are at 0 and just missing from the menu completely, and sometimes they are at 207/233 completed and show some progress in top level menus but drilling down just shows blank menus... I have to think it's an issue on Gaz's end, I've been fine for 4 years and didn't change anything, yet after a major bug update from them I have all kinds of problems.
> 
> Is there anyone else who is connecting from Canada? Any problems?


Not from Canada but from Sweden!  I'm not having any stalling problems at 76% (well, I'm stalling at 76% no more than usual) but tonight I had trouble switching heroes and mega-collecting, and my achievements were at 0 - so similar bugs to those reported by others.  Seems like Gaz have cleared out a lot of bugs only for a bunch of new ones to come rolling in, and these are corkers!  I may just stay out of the game a few days and see if things clear up a bit, because it certainly wasn't much fun playing tonight.

----------


## S.S. Pudding

Try opening achievements (even if they are 0) then exiting. Should fix the hero swap, mega collect, and hot spots issues. Doesn't fix achievements though.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

That zero achievements bug affected me a few weeks ago but hasn't popped up since. Sometimes the opposite happens, all achievements are completed. And the stall at 76% never happens at the office spare PC with a fast connection and CPU, it does happen from time to time at home with my laptop and a WiFi connection. It also seems to depend on the time of the day; during peak internet usage in my time zone, it happens more often.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

Anyone who wants to add e I'm on now other than square valiant snail 'general miner baron ,roaming colossus lion ,etc

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Try opening achievements (even if they are 0) then exiting. Should fix the hero swap, mega collect, and hot spots issues. Doesn't fix achievements though.


OK, thanks, will try that later today.  I'm not so bothered about the 0 achievements, I assume my data are still there, they're just not displaying at times.  Maybe this week's update will have to be another big bug fix - although I'd certainly take Ronan instead and live with the bugs for a while longer!

----------


## Wollomby

> That's the way I collect as well! And the fastest but I usually needed 5 hours to collect with 151 heroes. Megacollect with flyers and run with the rest, go for the 5 imps and sometimes the golden fractal. I used to do 1300-1500 fractals/hour, I believe I can make around 600 now I just don't need it now that Gaz is releasing one character a month.
> 
> Also, when I said I didn't care for Lev 40 heroes is because the investment in money and time just to be able to play the hardest missions easily is meaningless to me. Just as a higher squad level. I prefer easiest missions that I can play with randoms without them dying of leaving. At least that's what I liked before.



Outstanding Idea Carmaicol!  I would just megacollect on my next available hero, but I can really see the advantage to skip a few ahead and megacollect on your flying toons because those fractals are a little more time consuming to try and grab.  You learn something new every day!  Thanks for the tip!   :Smile:

----------


## TheDestroyer

Why?!
Untitled.jpg

----------


## Bhat Mang

Are many people seeing this "0 Achievement" problem?

I think (based on my dealings with Gaz's Support), they could use a client log when you see this.  But first a preface based on my experience:

There's 2 achievement bugs.  The 1st one is when you try to check your achievements immediately after loading into the game.  My theory is their game servers haven't had time to compile your achievement data for display, so all achievements appear as 0.  So, you have to wait until those bottom right achievement progress windows appear - that's a sign the game has your achievements loaded.  For me, it takes about 16 seconds for achievements to appear; trying to view achievements before that shows my achievements as 0.  So, I've learned to wait a bit.  Some players with slower connections can take longer; and if you've never seen your achievements, I'd wait 5 minutes (get a soda pop!).

The 2nd bug is when you never get your achievements windows to appear and they appear as blank or 0.  This needs a game log to Gaz Support.  

- Start the game.
- Wait to see if the achievements load up (could be 16 seconds to 5 minutes)
- If not, don't shut down the game.
- If you've never sent a client log, you can find it (on a Win7 PC) at:

[root drive]/Users/[your.username]/AppData/Local/Temp/UnityWebPlayer/log
The game log is a .txt file, starting with "log_" - find the log_...txt file with the most recent Date modified.  Should be about 1.5MB.

- Copy that file somewhere else then send it to Gaz Support.
- Now you can close your game.

For Raven, it sounds like problems are compounding other problems.  I hate to suggest this, cause you've done so already, but I'd suggest deleting your game files completely again, but this time:

- Delete all your SHS game files at http://unity3d.com/webplayer/setup
- Don't download the game files while in-game.  Instead...
- Go to https://www.heroup.com/ (the game site)
- Download the game files from the Download Game Files button link (or follow this link: http://www.heroup.com/install)
- Let the game fully download, don't enter the game until that's done (in the meanwhile, watch the last episode of My Little Pony... seriously, that episode was AMAZING!)
- After completely downloading, try entering the game again.

One other thing to test your connection to their game servers:
Have you ever used CMD commands?
If so, you could ping shscdn.heroup.com and see if you can actually connect to them.
If not, I can reply with steps how to do that.






> OK, thanks, will try that later today.  I'm not so bothered about the 0 achievements, I assume my data are still there, they're just not displaying at times.  Maybe this week's update will have to be another big bug fix - although I'd certainly take Ronan instead and live with the bugs for a while longer!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Why?!
> Untitled.jpg


General reasons for muting is using a foreign language, using numbers (or writing numbers out), cursing, talking about accounts or passwords, and threatening/bullying language. 1 day ban suggests you were using numbers.

----------


## TheDestroyer

well your righ but why would they ban me for using numbers.....why aren't numbers allowed?

----------


## Raven

> For Raven, it sounds like problems are compounding other problems.  I hate to suggest this, cause you've done so already, but I'd suggest deleting your game files completely again, but this time:
> 
> - Delete all your SHS game files at http://unity3d.com/webplayer/setup
> - Don't download the game files while in-game.  Instead...
> - Go to https://www.heroup.com/ (the game site)
> - Download the game files from the Download Game Files button link (or follow this link: http://www.heroup.com/install)
> - Let the game fully download, don't enter the game until that's done (in the meanwhile, watch the last episode of My Little Pony... seriously, that episode was AMAZING!)
> - After completely downloading, try entering the game again.
> 
> ...


I've tried every permutation of downloading game files, not downloading them, downloading them in game etc.

Degree in computer science from back when DOS still ruled the PC, I can remember my way around a command prompt.

I'm going to test the game on my work laptop tonight, it's substantially more powerful. Connection should be fine, fibre optic DSL and ethernet conn, no wifi.

----------


## Raven

> well your righ but why would they ban me for using numbers.....why aren't numbers allowed?


Maybe you can claim your brother hacked your account.

----------


## TheDestroyer

he tryed to hack the game usibg my prev account trust me he will never forget that  day

----------


## Bhat Mang

Ha!  I bow to you then; I should be the one asking you questions!   :Big Grin: 





> I've tried every permutation of downloading game files, not downloading them, downloading them in game etc.
> 
> Degree in computer science from back when DOS still ruled the PC, I can remember my way around a command prompt.
> 
> I'm going to test the game on my work laptop tonight, it's substantially more powerful. Connection should be fine, fibre optic DSL and ethernet conn, no wifi.

----------


## S.S. Pudding

> I've tried every permutation of downloading game files, not downloading them, downloading them in game etc.
> 
> Degree in computer science from back when DOS still ruled the PC, I can remember my way around a command prompt.
> 
> I'm going to test the game on my work laptop tonight, it's substantially more powerful. Connection should be fine, fibre optic DSL and ethernet conn, no wifi.


Maybe you can get my Marvel Heroes game working haha. I have done everything from renaming files to deleting app caches. I think I will just never be able to play the game XD

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Just got a maintenance warning in 15 minutes' time, not an update.

----------


## Raven

> Just got a maintenance warning in 15 minutes' time, not an update.


It's Gaz's standard "fix the new bugs that the last bug fix created" maintenance

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> It's Gaz's standard "fix the new bugs that the last bug fix created" maintenance


Some of those bugs are so subtle, most players probably don't even know they existed and won't see any change.

----------


## Raven

> Maybe you can get my Marvel Heroes game working haha. I have done everything from renaming files to deleting app caches. I think I will just never be able to play the game XD


I tried with the work laptop, after d/l game files, was able to connect with Firefox, but still didn't load achievements or daily tokens etc and I waited a while in game for it. CS responded to my ticket at least requesting game logs, hopefully they can spot something there.

----------


## Maven

> Some of those bugs are so subtle, most players probably don't even know they existed and won't see any change.


They ALMOST fixed Enchantress...she can at least deal damage to enemies again, but everything hits for 14 points, even the Power Attacks. Until that's fixed, dagnabit...

ETA: Amora's Hero-Up/Ymir and Surtur hit for slightly more per attack while active, but she's still a little broken.

----------


## millsfan

> It's Gaz's standard "fix the new bugs that the last bug fix created" maintenance


Not to be rude in any way because I know working on a game and coding, and all that stuff is COMPLETELY difficult, but is it normal to ALWAYS have a new bug after fixing everything else? It's like a never ending cycle of problems. 

Looking at the SHIELD report posted on the homepage on June 11th, it seems they are "working on the game", so maybe they are fixing things and then working on new characters?  I have no intentions on getting excited anymore, it has been to long of a hiatus for them to give me any hope of them caring about any of us

----------


## TheDestroyer

How about they create a FFF badge that is super hard to get and when u get it u can mega-collect without waiting 5 min?

----------


## Charles LePage

> How about they create a FFF badge that is super hard to get and when u get it u can mega-collect without waiting 5 min?


Make that super-mega-collecting sidekick Galactus, and you have yourself a million dollar idea.

----------


## TheDestroyer

> Make that super-mega-collecting sidekick Galactus, and you have yourself a million dollar idea.


i like the way you think, amazing idea it would save a lot of time

----------


## Carmaicol

> Make that super-mega-collecting sidekick Galactus, and you have yourself a million dollar idea.


What about a mini Squirrel Girl that sends squirrels to collect for you?


Edit://
Destroyer, with your luck they make it craftable for 100 vibranium ores.

----------


## TheDestroyer

> What about a mini Squirrel Girl that sends squirrels to collect for you?
> 
> 
> Edit://
> Destroyer, with your luck they make it craftable for 100 vibranium ores.


LOl BTW i need 5 more ores and i cant get them i play all day all crises missions and it dosnt give me !!

----------


## CenturianSpy

My latest milestone:

----------


## Dupe1979

I want to get Emma Frost... the online wiki suggest that I can get her through the Venom mystery boxes, but what are the odds that this info is out of date after the update?  I figured I would ask first before sinking all my fractals into the Venom MB, particularly since I already have Venom.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I want to get Emma Frost... the online wiki suggest that I can get her through the Venom mystery boxes, but what are the odds that this info is out of date after the update?  I figured I would ask first before sinking all my fractals into the Venom MB, particularly since I already have Venom.


I highly doubt that Gaz would change the winnable heroes each Mystery Box can award. That seems like it would be unnecessary deprogramming.

Edit: Received my membership gold (which I promptly bought ten more Gold Badges) and did not get the corresponding email telling me "Your membership gold has arrived".

----------


## Carmaicol

I hadn't noticed this:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I hadn't noticed this:


Now that's a medallion to be impressed by...but just 1K fractals? That should award 100K.

----------


## Wollomby

Woah, that would be an achievement to shoot for indeed!!

----------


## millsfan

Do you guys think they will ever update hero up again?

----------


## Raven

> Do you guys think they will ever update hero up again?


Yes, but there was the unity/chrome issue to address then they tackled some other longstanding bugs and re-aligned the economy, the memberships, paypal etc... a whole lot of boring stuff that needs to get done so they can continue to release updates. I think we'll be back to normal shortly.

----------


## millsfan

> Yes, but there was the unity/chrome issue to address then they tackled some other longstanding bugs and re-aligned the economy, the memberships, paypal etc... a whole lot of boring stuff that needs to get done so they can continue to release updates. I think we'll be back to normal shortly.


I dont think they will update for a while it has been a while

----------


## Terra

> I dont think they will update for a while it has been a while


They have just released a patch for some bugs, I wouldn't count on them being out of the fight just yet. We might get a new hero that's not a re-skin sooner or later!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I just wish Gaz can organize better the sorting of the items in the agents-only section, it's a mess.


And Gaz heard me, the potions are now at the top of the agents-only section.

I bought my next gold badge earlier, for Dark Phoenix, and was surprised to see her zoom up to 25; one megacollect and reached 26. I forgot how much I played with her before the recharge. And she's loads stronger. I must say, getting the gold badge for her and others of her class makes sense; she's a freaking force of nature, after all, she's _supposed_ to be powerful. Thanos and the Surfers also are also in that category.

----------


## Terra

> And Gaz heard me, the potions are now at the top of the agents-only section.
> 
> I bought my next gold badge earlier, for Dark Phoenix, and was surprised to see her zoom up to 25; one megacollect and reached 26. I forgot how much I played with her before the recharge. And she's loads stronger. I must say, getting the gold badge for her and others of her class makes sense; she's a freaking force of nature, after all, she's _supposed_ to be powerful. Thanos and the Surfers also are also in that category.


That makes a lot of sense! These heroes you've mentioned are all cosmic entities; why should they have problems dealing with mooks, or let's say, the Green Goblin? The most recent gold badge I've purchased was for White Phoenix... She'll be invincible at level 40! And she makes the rest of the other squaddies you're teaming up with unkillable!

----------


## cpinheir

> General reasons for muting is using a foreign language, using numbers (or writing numbers out), cursing, talking about accounts or passwords, and threatening/bullying language. 1 day ban suggests you were using numbers.


Destroyer, sorry, this was my fault. We were innocently enough trying to discuss how many vibranium ores he needed to farm, and I showed him that you could get around the numbers problem by spelling them out. Oddly enough, I got a moderator warning, but not a 1 day ban. The warning didn't come until hours later after discussing the ore numbers, so I was kind of confused about what the warning was for....now I know.  :Frown:

----------


## cpinheir

> How about they create a FFF badge that is super hard to get and when u get it u can mega-collect without waiting 5 min?


That would be a great thing for us, but I doubt Gaz will ever implement this....it would be too easy to farm fractals. I would settle for the current megacollect to collect everything instantly, without often having to wait a minute or two for all the straggler items to get collected.

----------


## Wollomby

> That makes a lot of sense! These heroes you've mentioned are all cosmic entities; why should they have problems dealing with mooks, or let's say, the Green Goblin? The most recent gold badge I've purchased was for White Phoenix... She'll be invincible at level 40! And she makes the rest of the other squaddies you're teaming up with unkillable!


Woah a White Phoenix at lvl40!!!  That would be cool, I think she will be my next one I buy gold badge for!

----------


## TheDestroyer

> Destroyer, sorry, this was my fault. We were innocently enough trying to discuss how many vibranium ores he needed to farm, and I showed him that you could get around the numbers problem by spelling them out. Oddly enough, I got a moderator warning, but not a 1 day ban. The warning didn't come until hours later after discussing the ore numbers, so I was kind of confused about what the warning was for....now I know.


nah man its ok


 now im free cuz i finished my exams so i can play whenever i want but i can only play if any of you messages me on facebook/whatsapp so i can get a notification but im afraid to post my accounts link/my number maybe its not allowed here

----------


## Wollomby

CenturianSpy,

Could you add Enraged Gerbil to the CBR list of people at the beginning of this thread?

Thanks!

I've not tried this but while in game, can you request for people to add you to friendslist if you know their name... and will they get the request when they login later?

----------


## Xapto

> I've not tried this but while in game, can you request for people to add you to friendslist if you know their name... and will they get the request when they login later?


You cannot add people when they are offline, they will not see the request when they log in. You have to add them while they are online.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> CenturianSpy,
> 
> Could you add Enraged Gerbil to the CBR list of people at the beginning of this thread?
> 
> Thanks!


You've been added.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

So I finished School today  :Big Grin:  I hope every body remembers me!

----------


## Wollomby

> You've been added.


Thanks CenturianSpy!!   :Wink:

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> So I finished School today  I hope every body remembers me!


Woah, I finished last Friday and I know someone who finished in the first week of June.

----------


## millsfan

From Hero Up's FACEBOOK:
Attention, Squad!
Today, starting at 5pm PDT, subscribing Jr. Agents have 1 hour to earn Fractals with a 5x bonus!
Then, this 5x Fractal bonus happens again Saturday, 12pm (noon) to 1pm PDT, and Sunday 1pm to 2pm PDT.
Additionally this weekend, Jr. Agents will also have a 3x Fractal bonus Friday through Sunday from 7pm to 3am!
Let's recap the bonus Fractals for Agent subscribers!
5x Fractals:
Friday: 5pm to 6pm PDT
Saturday: 12pm (noon) to 1pm PDT
Sunday: 1pm to 2pm PDT
3x Fractals:
Friday: 7pm to 3am PDT
Saturday: 7pm to 3am PDT
Sunday: 7pm to 3am PDT
Good hunting, Heroes!



Cool!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> From Hero Up's FACEBOOK:
> Attention, Squad!
> Today, starting at 5pm PDT, subscribing Jr. Agents have 1 hour to earn Fractals with a 5x bonus!
> Then, this 5x Fractal bonus happens again Saturday, 12pm (noon) to 1pm PDT, and Sunday 1pm to 2pm PDT.
> Additionally this weekend, Jr. Agents will also have a 3x Fractal bonus Friday through Sunday from 7pm to 3am!
> Let's recap the bonus Fractals for Agent subscribers!
> 5x Fractals:
> Friday: 5pm to 6pm PDT
> Saturday: 12pm (noon) to 1pm PDT
> ...


I guess I'll be Mega-Collecting, Impy poking, gumball gettin', and dog catchin' in Villainville.

----------


## millsfan

> I guess I'll be Mega-Collecting, Impy poking, gumball gettin', and dog catchin' in Villainville.


Why villainville?  I was thinking asgard since there are a lot of fractals that spawn on the left building.


So many people on facebook are commenting on how "Bad" hero up's update is, yet in all honestly, the re-charge was way too generous in the first place.   They should thank hero up for a year of basically tons of free content and should understand their decisions.  HOWEVER, I do think hero up is wrong in not updating the game a lot these pasts couple of months

----------


## millsfan

What an epic fail.  Everything with this game is always a problem.  I got on. My megacollect doesnt work, and it wont let me change my character.

----------


## Bhat Mang

Nooo!  That bug!   I wonder what's going on with that...

What if you dispel your megacollecting sidekick, then use the mission achievements to switch characters?




> What an epic fail.  Everything with this game is always a problem.  I got on. My megacollect doesnt work, and it wont let me change my character.

----------


## millsfan

Idk... I had my brother go on too for the event, and he had the same problems.  

So here are the known problems.

Daily Fractals arent present
You cannot walk in doors (we couldn't use doors in daily bugle but somewhat could in villainville)
You cannot use hubs
No megacollecting
Game is frozen when changing characters

The team could have made that post and went to eat or something and will be thinking of the exciting event, yet they dont even know it broke the game.  It was really annoying my brother and I had to talk about how prime the game use to be before the re-charge update.  They are going downhill and they need to figure out what they need to do.  The game is definitely an amazing game but they need to fix things

----------


## Bhat Mang

Hm, those are definitely results of this awful bug, but I wonder what the cause is...  right now, I'm in game and getting 5 fractals for every 1 I pick up.  I'm not seeing the character switch problem.

Have you tried this?  http://community.comicbookresources....22#post1270622
It worked for some people.  Don't forget to wait for your achievements to load in before trying to see the mission achievements.





> Idk... I had my brother go on too for the event, and he had the same problems.  
> 
> So here are the known problems.
> 
> Daily Fractals arent present
> You cannot walk in doors (we couldn't use doors in daily bugle but somewhat could in villainville)
> You cannot use hubs
> No megacollecting
> Game is frozen when changing characters
> ...

----------


## millsfan

Im not even bothering.  I know it is not just me, because my brother has a completely different computer with the same problem.  Extra fractals aren't worth it, if I have to fix the broken game.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

The game worked normally for me with the 5× bonus, and I saw Gallant Centuron Spy and General Miner Baron farming fractals in Villainville in the last few minutes.

----------


## Charles LePage

> The game worked normally for me with the 5× bonus, and I saw Gallant Centuron Spy and General Miner Baron farming fractals in Villainville in the last few minutes.


Ditto.  The 5x bonus and mega collecting worked as promised for me.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Why villainville?  I was thinking asgard since there are a lot of fractals that spawn on the left building.


Without question Villainville is the fastest zone for Impy pokes. The only semi-difficult Impy hiding spot is the northernmost dumpster while all the others are in the loop that includes the East-West stairwells. Using a Speed Boost potion w/Mega-Collect netted me 1239 fractals in that hour...for the life of me I can't figure out why it isn't a multiple of five.




> So many people on facebook are commenting on how "Bad" hero up's update is, yet in all honestly, the re-charge was way too generous in the first place.   They should thank hero up for a year of basically tons of free content and should understand their decisions.  HOWEVER, I do think hero up is wrong in not updating the game a lot these pasts couple of months


It's mostly the FTPers complaining...and they really don't matter. My *ISSUE* is that there are countries with PayPal that still can't make gold/membership purchases. I know dozens of FTPers with over 100 characters...now they're complaining they can't get the Gold Badges.

As far as updates...it looks like Gaz has been using all devs for glitches...plus raising the Max level to 40 *WITH* increases in both combo attack points, PU/HU increases, and AoE took a _ton_ of programming.




> The game worked normally for me with the 5× bonus, and I saw Gallant Centuron Spy and General Miner Baron farming fractals in Villainville in the last few minutes.


Hopefully you didn't invite me to missions...I was rejecting all mission invites so I could farm fractals.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## millsfan

Why do you guys think the developers/eric/scott just don't communicate anymore?  What's up with that?  Do we know for sure if the dev's were put to work on marvel heroes?  IF so, I would love if marvel heroes had its own team.

----------


## Raven

> Idk... I had my brother go on too for the event, and he had the same problems.  
> 
> So here are the known problems.
> 
> Daily Fractals arent present
> You cannot walk in doors (we couldn't use doors in daily bugle but somewhat could in villainville)
> You cannot use hubs
> No megacollecting
> Game is frozen when changing characters
> ...


That's exactly the issues I have had for over a week, the game is completely unplayable - customer service has asked me to send a few logs but I've had the issue from multiple different computers so I doubt the problem is on my end. I will be asking for an extension on my monthly membership when this is resolved, and if it's not well it will be a refund and adios.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

A POTION is the new world event prize...
Potion.jpg

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

I'm hoping this weekend is a test to see how the game currency economy can handle members making x3 fractals, maybe if it doesn't hurt it that will become the new norm for agents. Fingers crossed.

----------


## S.S. Pudding

I'm with ya Guardian. Or perhaps a permanent one hour a day on the weekends x3 boost? XD

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> That's exactly the issues I have had for over a week, the game is completely unplayable - customer service has asked me to send a few logs but I've had the issue from multiple different computers so I doubt the problem is on my end. I will be asking for an extension on my monthly membership when this is resolved, and if it's not well it will be a refund and adios.


I bought a new pc last week, and I had the same issue, on my old laptop the game works fine, but I bet if I uninstall and install the game again I'll have the problem too, this is definitely on Gaz end, and with so many people having the same issue it is ridiculous that we passed another week without a maintenance.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I'm finding it weird that someone like me on the opposite side of the Pacific rarely encounters any major problems with the game nowadays (on the fast new office PC they're practically nonexistent) while people in North America are getting problems.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

I'll be on Sunday at 4pm - 5pm and I am farming that whole hour  :Big Grin: . But seriously, people really need to shut up. One guy said he was going to 'hack' gold to play. You can't 'hack' gold plus that would be unfair.

----------


## Bhat Mang

I can't say for sure it's a location-based bug.  I'm in the US west coast and can play fine.

I do suspect it might be a combination of various things:
- Players with the bug have something on their account that causes the problem even if they switch PCs
- If the bug started happening after they cleared their game cache files at http://unity3d.com/webplayer/setup, then I suspect old game files that never got updated somehow kept the game working.  Once the game files were re-downloaded, the new game files and an account setting causes this bug

I almost religiously delete my game files after an update, don't play intensely as others do, and play on different PCs.  I've never seen the bug, but am trying hard to get it to happen because then maybe I can dig, find out the root cause, and get a support ticket to Gaz.  Apparently they reads the forums?  (Hi SHSO-Scott!)  If that's true, any info can only be helpful to them.

If anyone wants to volunteer their Unity webplayer version, plug-in version (as I did in my new signature!), if they see the bug or not, and if they deleted their game cache files recently, maybe we can see some common characteristics.

Boo!  Not good enough for a new signature... 8(

(Pending Signature!)
Super Hero Squad Online player!
Playing on Firefox 38.0.5
Unity player version: 4.5.5f1 (http://unity3d.com/webplayer/setup)
Unity Plugin version: 5.0.3f2 (http://unity3d.com/webplayer/)

OMG why am I posting during a 5x hour!  Big Dummy!




> I bought a new pc last week, and I had the same issue, on my old laptop the game works fine, but I bet if I uninstall and install the game again I'll have the problem too, this is definitely on Gaz end, and with so many people having the same issue it is ridiculous that we passed another week without a maintenance.





> I'm finding it weird that someone like me on the opposite side of the Pacific rarely encounters any major problems with the game nowadays (on the fast new office PC they're practically nonexistent) while people in North America are getting problems.

----------


## raw68

Is anyone else getting the Wolverine cut wires saying site is down?

Game is back up now

----------


## Ravin' Ray

So, Squire Valiant Snail and I went after Mayhem Mysterio and Kingpin at exactly the same time (he was Juggernaut, I was EotE Spidey), it looked like we were racing.

----------


## Captain M

Guys I'm trying to analyze something and I need the character release order list for this game.

Anywhere I can find it?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Guys I'm trying to analyze something and I need the character release order list for this game.
> 
> Anywhere I can find it?


Are you talking historic or future? Either way, I don't think this community ever put together a calendar.

----------


## Carmaicol

> Guys I'm trying to analyze something and I need the character release order list for this game.
> 
> Anywhere I can find it?


https://www.facebook.com/SuperHeroSq.../photos_stream

It's a lot of hard work, but you must find every character release date there.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Just saw the Title/Squad Name combo of "The Fuzzy Weasel Scarf". It made me chuckle.

----------


## Wollomby

as a Agent subscriber... is the gold fractal worth 20 fractals?

----------


## Bhat Mang

Yah, though right now it's 30 (3x bonus is active).




> as a Agent subscriber... is the gold fractal worth 20 fractals?

----------


## Wollomby

Woohoo Bhat, yeah, i've been eating up those fractals... om, nom, nom  :Wink: 

Thanks!

----------


## Ace

Last time I played the game was last Tuesday. Decided to hop in tonight and I found my 4 year account medallion waiting for me. ^_^ So, I got it sometime between the 17th and the 20th.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Guys I'm trying to analyze something and I need the character release order list for this game.
> 
> Anywhere I can find it?


If no such list exists, this may help:

https://web.archive.org/web/*/heroup.com

----------


## CenturianSpy

To all my fellow CBR dads!

----------


## chrishb

Hi,

are there european players or more precisely players in the timezone gmt +1 active in this forum?
I would like to add you to my friend list for playing missions together. 

Chris

Squad: Lost General Ranger

----------


## Princess Glittering Crusader

This is kind of a long shot, but I am looking for someone I just played. I tried to leave quickly to remember your squad name and failed miserably. You were Ms. Marvel playing a really cool X-men deck, I was playing avenging rogue with rogue/gambit theme. You got a really bum deal/I got pretty lucky so wanted to play you some more some time. My squad name is the same as my name on here. If you happen to see this, please add me ^_^

edit: wow, my post count went way down! did CBR trim/purge threads since I last logged on? I'm back to newbie O_O

----------


## Wollomby

> Last time I played the game was last Tuesday. Decided to hop in tonight and I found my 4 year account medallion waiting for me. ^_^ So, I got it sometime between the 17th and the 20th.



Congrats Ace!  yeah, when I saw that, I was like.... woohoo!

----------


## Wollomby

Who took part in the special hour fractals... and the fractal increase in the evening?

I did!!!!

I was able to do the hour bonus for Saturday and Sunday.  And do about an hour of fractal hunting at night for an hour before bed.  I'm looking forward to more fractal bonuses, I hope we continue to do that!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

When I stop playing, which might be soon, what should I do with my account? I know that I'll have to get rid of all of my personal information but what then?

----------


## magenta

> Guys I'm trying to analyze something and I need the character release order list for this game.
> 
> Anywhere I can find it?


We've been tracking the release schedule for the past few years on the wiki. You can see the history of the page here:
http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...se+Schedule%29

It goes back to when Avenging Wolverine was released (Sep 2012).

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Who took part in the special hour fractals... and the fractal increase in the evening?
> 
> I did!!!!


By dint of timing I was asked to sub for a colleague for a business trip so I was on the road part of the time as well as making preparations so I wasn't able to take full advantage of the fractal bonus but I still amassed a lot of fractals, so I'm still very happy. That, and still finding time to also play with my non-agent account in my hotel room and conference venue.

----------


## Raven

> Who took part in the special hour fractals... and the fractal increase in the evening?


Not me -  I log in, my game is broken, I log out.... repeat daily. Missing the bonus fractal event is a major piss off. I'm getting really annoyed with customer service too and the damn form emails about connecting over ethernet vs wifi or asking for the specs of my PC or my connection speed... I've changed nothing... it's not my problem Gazillion, it's yours! The sooner you acknowledge that, the sooner you can damn well fix it.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Hi,
> 
> are there european players or more precisely players in the timezone gmt +1 active in this forum?
> I would like to add you to my friend list for playing missions together. 
> 
> Chris
> 
> Squad: Lost General Ranger


Hi Chris

I live in Sweden so I'm in the right time zone for you, so feel free to send requests to my two squads and my son's squad, I'd be happy to do some missions together with you.  However, I'm not in SHSO a lot right now because of all the bugs.

I managed to sort out the not-able-to-change-character and not-able-to-mega-collect tonight by going into my achievements (all still 0), but I didn't seem to get my fractal bonus for completing the daily collect, and then when I tried to play a card quest it wouldn't load.

I can live with most things, but if I can't play the card game, I'm not interested any more!  These bugs need to be sorted and quick, the game is so broken it's unbelievable!  I tried to send a ticket but I don't think it got through, there was no 'submit' button. Surprise, surprise.

----------


## Princess Glittering Crusader

> When I stop playing, which might be soon, what should I do with my account? I know that I'll have to get rid of all of my personal information but what then?


Don't do anything like that. I've taken like...practically year long breaks with maybe 1-2 days of playing. Just unsubscribe and just let it be. If you ever feel like coming back, its still there. No reason to purge it or anything.

----------


## Bhat Mang

Wait... what?  Submit button for tickets from this site?  https://www.heroup.com/support/

I was able to submit a ticket... I see it now in the My History list of the Help Center page with a status of Received...

I don't get it.





> I tried to send a ticket but I don't think it got through, there was no 'submit' button. Surprise, surprise.

----------


## Raven

> Hi Chris
> 
> I live in Sweden so I'm in the right time zone for you, so feel free to send requests to my two squads and my son's squad, I'd be happy to do some missions together with you.  However, I'm not in SHSO a lot right now because of all the bugs.
> 
> I managed to sort out the not-able-to-change-character and not-able-to-mega-collect tonight by going into my achievements (all still 0), but I didn't seem to get my fractal bonus for completing the daily collect, and then when I tried to play a card quest it wouldn't load.
> 
> I can live with most things, but if I can't play the card game, I'm not interested any more!  These bugs need to be sorted and quick, the game is so broken it's unbelievable!  I tried to send a ticket but I don't think it got through, there was no 'submit' button. Surprise, surprise.


You can email them directly support@heroup.com, just include your squad name. Hopefully the more of us that report this ridiculous issue will help getting it prioritized.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Totally random question: do you play the game on Firefox with a private window or not? On my laptop I don't, but on the office PC I do.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Totally random question: do you play the game on Firefox with a private window or not? On my laptop I don't, but on the office PC I do.


Have you noticed any difference in lagging or glitches between the two?

----------


## Bhat Mang

Normal access, non-private window for me.  But out of curiosity, I did try playing in a private window just now.  Didn't see any difference, game-wise.





> Totally random question: do you play the game on Firefox with a private window or not? On my laptop I don't, but on the office PC I do.





> To all my fellow CBR dads!


And a Happy belated Father's Day to you and all as well!

Not Squad Online related, not even Marvel related, but I do have to post this Star Wars + Father's Day related link:
http://www.savagechickens.com/2015/0...ur-father.html

----------


## Definitely Not Blitzcrank

Hey guys, I've taken a break from SHSO for about 9 months now and I'm just starting to get back into it. Anything major happen while I was gone? Did all the Guardians finally get released? Also, I can't wait to see what new content we'll get this week!

----------


## Crazy_Sean

For all you computer wizards out there, here's a thing.

OK, so I've been having problems with bugs as you all know, similar to a lot of players on this forum - can't switch characters, can't mega collect, achievements read zero, and recently I've discovered that I can't load and play card quests, and I don't seem to get my daily collect fractal bonus.  I've got the same bugs on my two accounts (agent and non-agent), and on my son's account, and on my son's friend's account.

Now, this morning, I tried to log in on my partner's laptop, and - no bugs!  I only accessed my non-agent account, and I didn't wait to check all the possible bugs (as my partner needed her laptop for work, curses!) so I 'll go back and try the other three accounts and test the rest of the bugs later, but: on both laptops I was using Firefox, both laptops are currently working on the same home network, and for both laptops I followed the instructions when they were given for the recent update to clear caches before downloading game files.  I cannot think of anything that I have done differently for the two laptops.  So why bugs, bugs, bugs on my own laptop, and no bugs on my partner's laptop (both Dell, although different models)?

Oh, and welcome back Blitzcrank - but don't have too high expectations for new content, apart from a new craftable hero we've had diddly-squat for ages!

----------


## chrishb

> Hi Chris
> 
> I live in Sweden so I'm in the right time zone for you, so feel free to send requests to my two squads and my son's squad, I'd be happy to do some missions together with you.  However, I'm not in SHSO a lot right now because of all the bugs.
> 
> I managed to sort out the not-able-to-change-character and not-able-to-mega-collect tonight by going into my achievements (all still 0), but I didn't seem to get my fractal bonus for completing the daily collect, and then when I tried to play a card quest it wouldn't load.
> 
> I can live with most things, but if I can't play the card game, I'm not interested any more!  These bugs need to be sorted and quick, the game is so broken it's unbelievable!  I tried to send a ticket but I don't think it got through, there was no 'submit' button. Surprise, surprise.


Hi Sean,

I tried to add you for one week. :-)
Additionally I wrote you a message here, but as you remarked, you are not online very often at the moment.
I keep trying.

Chris

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Hi Sean,
> 
> I tried to add you for one week. :-)
> Additionally I wrote you a message here, but as you remarked, you are not online very often at the moment.
> I keep trying.
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris

As well as the bug-business diluting my enthusiasm for the game, I had a long weekend holiday around midsummer, at Legoland in Denmark (rather more for my lad Helmer than me, but it was good fun!), so I haven't had so much opportunity to play recently.  Whenever I log in I'll check and see if you are online.


Separate observation: I gave 10 fractals to the Watcher last night, and even though there was just an hour or so left until the draw, I was one of only four players to deposit fractals!  I think the highest amount of fractals deposited was around 270 or something.  So I don't think many people are bothering with the World Event while all you can win are XP potions.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Have you noticed any difference in lagging or glitches between the two?


The one time I tried private browsing on my laptop I saw no noticeable differences, but am just curious if it might somehow be effective against bugs. I did once, as a crazy experiment, played both accounts on the laptop at the same time, with my agent account using normal browsing and non-agent on private browsing; it worked, but seriously taxed the system.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Hey guys, I've taken a break from SHSO for about 9 months now and I'm just starting to get back into it. Anything major happen while I was gone? Did all the Guardians finally get released? Also, I can't wait to see what new content we'll get this week!


The max level is 40 now and some new characters. Other than that nothing new, because there was a long peroid of no communication with Gaz.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

HAVE U BEEN ON LATELY?????????????aND I HAVENT MY PC DIDNT COME BACK FROM REPAIR YET

----------


## Raven

> Totally random question: do you play the game on Firefox with a private window or not? On my laptop I don't, but on the office PC I do.


I usually play on chrome with npapi enabled but I've been trying firefox and IE since the bugs started though, I haven't tried using a private window. The PC I have issues on is the same one I have been using for the past 4 years without previous problems, the laptop I tried was absolutely brand new and so a fresh install of unity webplayer and all the game files (there was no prior cache that needed removing) - same bugs appeared on both machines.

----------


## chrishb

@Bug
As we have no clue what causes the bugs, how about we collect some data for gaz ? For Instance:

Player: (Name)
Bug: (Yes/No)
RIG: (Laptop/PC/ etc.)
Graphic: (Nvidia, AMD, etc.)
CPU: (Intel, AMD, etc.)
Browser: (...)
Deleted Cache: (Yes/no)

----------


## Definitely Not Blitzcrank

> Oh, and welcome back Blitzcrank - but don't have too high expectations for new content, apart from a new craftable hero we've had diddly-squat for ages!





> The max level is 40 now and some new characters. Other than that nothing new, because there was a long peroid of no communication with Gaz.




I noticed this upon doing some more research into what happened while I wasn't playing. Normally Gaz was on top of everything giving us content non-stop. Is the game shutting down soon or something?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Is the game shutting down soon or something?


It depends on whom you ask.

----------


## eagle1604

Does anyone here know what happened to CBOX its not working for me anymore.. :Confused:

----------


## Charles LePage

> Does anyone here know what happened to CBOX its not working for me anymore..


Don't know- it's working fine for me at http://my.cbox.ws/cbrshso

----------


## Project Initiative Cascada

Has there been any news to when Spider-Gwen will be released? I have saved up and am dying to add her to my collection!

----------


## Wollomby

Question for Chris,

When you click on your character, it shows a "MAX" where your level is if you are at max lvl. Can we get rid of the word "MAX" and just have it say "lvl40" or "lvl20"?

thanks!

----------


## millsfan

> Has there been any news to when Spider-Gwen will be released? I have saved up and am dying to add her to my collection!


Gazillion never updates this game anymore because they stink

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## CenturianSpy

> When I stop playing, which might be soon, what should I do with my account? I know that I'll have to get rid of all of my personal information but what then?


No reason to do anything if you quit playing...as long as you don't have your account on auto-renewal (is this possible on PayPal?).




> Wait... what?  Submit button for tickets from this site?  https://www.heroup.com/support/
> 
> I was able to submit a ticket... I see it now in the My History list of the Help Center page with a status of Received...
> 
> I don't get it.


The "Received" notice is automated. It means Gaz has your ticket but hasn't read AND responded to it. You should have also gotten an email in your attached email address.




> Has there been any news to when Spider-Gwen will be released? I have saved up and am dying to add her to my collection!


There hasn't been much work to content. Almost all programming has gone to glitch/bugs and this level 40 upgrade.




> Gazillion never updates this game anymore because they stink


I think they're under-staffed. They have a skeleton crew of programmers and when an issue arises, they don't have enough manpower to fix the issue *AND* give us new content. Shame on Gaz for not shifting some MH devs to help during these times.

----------


## Definitely Not Blitzcrank

> Shame on Gaz for not shifting some MH devs to help during these times.


The more I read up on the subject, the more I think Gaz really doesn't care about SHSO anymore. It just isn't as profitable as MH is. I think it's clear now what Gaz wants. No point in me even starting to play again.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> The more I read up on the subject, the more I think Gaz really doesn't care about SHSO anymore. It just isn't as profitable as MH is. I think it's clear now what Gaz wants. No point in me even starting to play again.


It is strange, though - if Gaz didn't care at all any more about SHSO, then why go to all the trouble of sorting out a host of bugs and trying to realign the fractal currency so that SHSO is profitable? Why appoint a new SHSO community contact?  Why introduce a max level of 40, and bring back the World Event?  Given that we'd had no new content for quite a while before the recent changes, it would have been quite understandable if Gaz had let things just roll on without any of the changes that have been introduced until an eventual closedown, if closedown was their definite intention.  

By the way, I did go back on my partners laptop, and I get none of the bugs that I am experiencing on my accounts on my own laptop.  So I've sent in a ticket.  I guess for now I'll use my own laptop when I have to and sneak onto my partner's laptop when she doesn't need it!

----------


## Slamzilla

Wow I've never seen an update that decreases the enjoyment of a game so much. Not only can you only purchase the gold badges with gold, but the fractal rewards have been lowered SIGNIFICANTLY. I thought I read on the update that they reduced fractal rewards by half. I'm currently an agent (I paid the $10 because Goliath is too cool to pass up :P) and on Curse of Malekith I only got 36 fractals. Instead of the previous 144. That's a factor of 4, not 2.

Why such punishment on the fractals? Because a few crazy losers amassed a million fractals? Major bummer :/

This also makes me wanna play missions even less now, because megacollecting is BY FAR the fastest method of accruing fractals. Gas, why you so mean?

----------


## Carmaicol

"Crazy losers" might not be the right words, maybe "Dedicated players", but not only them, if you really try to farm fractals you can get almost 5000/day with a medium sized squad. That's 150'000 a month as a free player. It was ridiculous, as Millsfan notice as soon as Recharge started.

You can do maybe 15000-20000 fractals doing the same work, keep in mind that as a free player when the game started you needed 20 days to fill a wheel worth 150 gold and save 600 to get ONE character. Those days getting a suscriptions was a huge difference, and it should now. Members should get more benefits, maybe 3x as sugested, maybe more content, more sales, bonus weekends, etc. 

I'm doing around 6000-8000 fractals now playing misions and doing achievements, since there's nothing new, I can save. That's fine for a free player.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Wow I've never seen an update that decreases the enjoyment of a game so much. Not only can you only purchase the gold badges with gold, but the fractal rewards have been lowered SIGNIFICANTLY. I thought I read on the update that they reduced fractal rewards by half. I'm currently an agent (I paid the $10 because Goliath is too cool to pass up :P) and on Curse of Malekith I only got 36 fractals. Instead of the previous 144. That's a factor of 4, not 2.
> 
> Why such punishment on the fractals? Because a few crazy losers amassed a million fractals? Major bummer :/
> 
> This also makes me wanna play missions even less now, because megacollecting is BY FAR the fastest method of accruing fractals. Gas, why you so mean?


Speaking as a "crazy loser" I think that is why Gaz had the 5X and 3X fractal event this last weekend. I think they realize that they cut the fractals too much and are experimenting on the right amount. That right amount _might_ be having the 3X and 5X weekends/hours routinely instead of readjusting the current payout.

Simply put, a member should be able to easily buy all _regular_ content that was released during their membership with regular (1 hour daily) gameplay. 

I also believe that Gaz should have legacy content that members would either have to save for or grind for. *AND*...I believe there should be exclusive content available for purchase (gold bundles) only.

*BUT*, my main complaint is the failure to open up the game to all countries that have PayPal.

----------


## Raven

> Speaking as a "crazy loser" I think that is why Gaz had the 5X and 3X fractal event this last weekend. I think they realize that they cut the fractals too much and are experimenting on the right amount. That right amount _might_ be having the 3X and 5X weekends/hours routinely instead of readjusting the current payout.
> 
> Simply put, a member should be able to easily buy all _regular_ content that was released during their membership with regular (1 hour daily) gameplay. 
> 
> I also believe that Gaz should have legacy content that members would either have to save for or grind for. *AND*...I believe there should be exclusive content available for purchase (gold bundles) only.
> 
> *BUT*, my main complaint is the failure to open up the game to all countries that have PayPal.


I think one of the screw up dates way back to not having anything to spend silver on, all the long time players had tons of it because there was nothing to buy with it but then when it converted to fractals... well they should have put a cap on that conversion.

----------


## Definitely Not Blitzcrank

> It is strange, though - if Gaz didn't care at all any more about SHSO, then why go to all the trouble of sorting out a host of bugs and trying to realign the fractal currency so that SHSO is profitable? Why appoint a new SHSO community contact?  Why introduce a max level of 40, and bring back the World Event?  Given that we'd had no new content for quite a while before the recent changes, it would have been quite understandable if Gaz had let things just roll on without any of the changes that have been introduced until an eventual closedown, if closedown was their definite intention.


I think it's floundering in the water. This new content is a desperate attempt to grab any loose cash that is left in the SHSO community. You can't just get a membership anymore, you gotta start buying and spending gold. Which to me, isn't the major issue I have. It's the lack of true new content like actual new heroes/villains. The only new characters that have a real chance of making into the game based on the code are Ronan and Sp//dr. Everyone else is a repaint. 

I thought I would be coming back to tons of new heroes and tons of new levels. The game  would continue to have gone into an upward trend but it hasn't. It seems to have hit a brick wall and exploded into a million pieces. The only good things that have happened while I was gone were the HQ being removed and the release of Nighthawk. Totally worth me spending the money on another membership.

----------


## Astral Von Nader

After reading what's been happening to SHSO, What people have been saying, What Gaz has done and what the general consensus of this whole thing is. I don't see the point of going through the stress of the game anymore. The game was on a downhill course ever since Halloween, X-force and then the completely ignored Avengers 2. I am a huge fan of the game, I loved playing this game, I loved farming for many things and how the missions each had some sort of Uniqueness to them. Now a days, I don't feel the fun of this game anymore. So that's why I decided to quit SHSO.

Now to move on to what we have been currently discussing, Why is Gaz doing all of this? Simply put, I feel like they're getting one last cash grab from all the loyal players who still think Gaz is actually going to do something. This might come off as Abrasive or Salty or Angry, but wouldn't you be if your favorite game was dying? They have over 10 heroes in store that they have teased, They give us more and more farming and grinding things then make it even less to grind for. I understand the economy was a bit whack, but come on. They reduced it to the point where it's not ENJOYABLE to play or farm or do anything.

Then there's the whole "Level 40 Level Cap" I would be perfectly fine with this if this wasn't just for gold and then add on top of it the fact that it makes any character OP and basically a God? That doesn't sound fishy at all. Why would they allow all heroes to be basically gods in the game that can OHKO anything? It's like turning on hacks in a game and demolishing it. This seems like a thing that would only happen if this game is ending. That's another cause to my assumption of this game dying.

Finally, The recent actions of Gazillion. They announced so many heroes that could easily be released, Heroes that are huge favorites to the majority of this games population: Kids. They're getting the kids hyped up on these, saving up and buying things and then what do I think they're going to do? Pull the rug out and basically laugh as they walk away with their money. I saw that we have a new Community Director after Eric is moving away from SHSO. Eric was a big face of SHSO and it was sad to see him leave, but the replacement of him and then the still silence of Gaz furthers my belief that this is just false hope.

I'm sorry if people see me as being extremely negative, but I am upset that this game is going down the drain as it is one of my favorite games I have played. It's how I learned Marvel Comics, It's how I met my best friends, It's how it changed my life. Seeing it like this is like watching your dog for the last time as you take it to the vet, so yeah.

----------


## Slamzilla

My bad, I did not really mean to be insulting in my previous post. If you're a dedicated player and rack them fractals, cool. My hyperbole was meant to highlight the notion that those dedicated players are definitely on the fringe. I don't know how to check a time a log, but I can guarantee finding the exact number of hours I've played SHSO would make me sad. And I never amassed more than 25k (which was spent on spider-ham).

It also seems odd to so drastically reduce fractal rewards without any kind of sweetener. Like a free new hero for all players or something to take the sting out of the significantly reduced fractal payouts.

Now I'm not so sure the game is "dead," although I would have said so last month. It does seem odd that they increased the level cap to 40. You'd think this signals an extended life for the game. But on the other hand, almost no new content has been released in months. Where they used have about 2 new heroes a month, how long has it been since we've gotten a hero? Was it black-suit spider girl?

----------


## Definitely Not Blitzcrank

> Where they used have about 2 new heroes a month, how long has it been since we've gotten a hero? Was it black-suit spider girl?



Last new character was Nighthawk. The last 2 characters released were War Machine Mk 2 (an Iron Patriot repaint with the only difference being his HU) and Black Suit Spider Girl (a complete Spider Girl repaint). Those heroes were about almost 2 months apart.

----------


## eagle1604

Update time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## millsfan

Hero up posted on Facebook they are going down for maintenance   
I wonder if this will fix the glitch that doesn't let you change your character. Hero up really is an appealing game and it is fantastic. I would love if we got the hero up team back and marvel heroes could get their own squad of people to work on the game. I mean it stinks seeing everyone so mad. The game is great and I hope they will bring hero up back to it's prime

----------


## Scott@SHSO

Hey guys,

Sorry it's been too quiet on our end (really sorry) but we've been caught up in all of the content we've got coming out over the next month. And yes, update day! The next month should have some goodies for everyone. So stick around for the patch note--errr, S.H.I.E.L.D. SITREP at www.heroup.com.

----------


## Raven

> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry it's been too quiet on our end (really sorry) but we've been caught up in all of the content we've got coming out over the next month. And yes, update day! The next month should have some goodies for everyone. So stick around for the patch note--errr, S.H.I.E.L.D. SITREP at www.heroup.com.


Scott what is the status of the many game breaking bugs a lot of us are experiencing since the last update?

----------


## Raven

> It also seems odd to so drastically reduce fractal rewards without any kind of sweetener. Like a free new hero for all players or something to take the sting out of the significantly reduced fractal payouts.


You mean like the free 3000 fractals they gave everyone when the payout got reduced???

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I think one of the screw up dates way back to not having anything to spend silver on, all the long time players had tons of it because there was nothing to buy with it but then when it converted to fractals... well they should have put a cap on that conversion.


Completely agree. I had _many_ posts on the need for a "silver-sink" and "silver-legacy" character on the old forums. I saw it as a huge problem back then for the game's future and knew the World Events were created to take a lot of the silver out of the game...now they use the World Events to remove fractals. AND, Gaz returned the 1000XP & 5000XP potions because they realized they needed them as fractal-sinks.




> Then there's the whole "Level 40 Level Cap" I would be perfectly fine with this if this wasn't just for gold and then add on top of it the fact that it makes any character OP and basically a God? That doesn't sound fishy at all. Why would they allow all heroes to be basically gods in the game that can OHKO anything? It's like turning on hacks in a game and demolishing it. This seems like a thing that would only happen if this game is ending. That's another cause to my assumption of this game dying.


Gaz has promised what are called "MEGA-missions" for "end-game users". They even have one in the game files almost ready to go. 

Level 40 characters solved many issues for Gaz:
- it gets gold out of the game and increases the likelihood of players (both members and non-subscribers) buying gold in MTXs (micro-transactions)
- it lengthens the game and aligns the Achievement system with leveling characters.
- it answered the player request of increased combo, PU, and HU damage
- it allows them to create harder/longer missions (the forthcoming "MEGA-missions")




> But on the other hand, almost no new content has been released in months. Where they used have about 2 new heroes a month, how long has it been since we've gotten a hero? Was it black-suit spider girl?





> Last new character was Nighthawk. The last 2 characters released were War Machine Mk 2 (an Iron Patriot repaint with the only difference being his HU) and Black Suit Spider Girl (a complete Spider Girl repaint). Those heroes were about almost 2 months apart.


FA Spidey was in there, too. Again, I stipulate that the level 40 heroes is a *HUGE* new content add-on.

----------


## Scott@SHSO

> Scott what is the status of the many game breaking bugs a lot of us are experiencing since the last update?


Fixes. Fixes everywhere. 

And that _could_ be my favorite part of today's update. But do contact our customer support if things keep up. We've locked down most bugs, but there are still some tricky ones out there that we're having a tough time trying to reproduce. But in most cases, my rule number one when it comes to in-game issues is to clear the Unity3D web player cache. And if that fails then contact Customer Services--proceed to facepalm--and we'll get on to fixing it.

Of course we'll be facepalming too but once that's done we'll tackle the issue.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry it's been too quiet on our end (really sorry) but we've been caught up in all of the content we've got coming out over the next month. And yes, update day! The next month should have some goodies for everyone. So stick around for the patch note--errr, S.H.I.E.L.D. SITREP at www.heroup.com.


Hey, Scott! Just a minor note...the community is used to the term "update" being used when new content is arriving, while you guys/gals at Gaz use "maintenance" to describe glitch/bug fixing and server issues. So, you posted "update" here and "maintenance" on the FB page...it's irksome. Minor...but...irksome.

----------


## Scott@SHSO

> Hey, Scott! Just a minor note...the community is used to the term "update" being used when new content is arriving, while you guys/gals at Gaz use "maintenance" to describe glitch/bug fixing and server issues. So, you posted "update" here and "maintenance" on the FB page...it's irksome. Minor...but...irksome.


Well... that's because my CBR community gets a little love before the facebook page finds out.  :Cool:  You stay classy, CBR.

----------


## millsfan

> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry it's been too quiet on our end (really sorry) but we've been caught up in all of the content we've got coming out over the next month. And yes, update day! The next month should have some goodies for everyone. So stick around for the patch note--errr, S.H.I.E.L.D. SITREP at www.heroup.com.


Hi Scott, thanks for keeping us updated.  I knew I could have faith in the game.  There is no reason for them to just disconnect, I knew updates would come again.  Whatever the reasoning was to have a break began, lets just stop the break and keep the game rollin'

----------


## Crazy_Sean

I'm glad Gaz (Scott) is taking the time to read the posts on this forum, because when you read the posts it is so clear that this game has SOMETHING that instills a devotion in players, and it would be such a waste to pull the plug on that.  All of us on this forum care about this game, we have all at some point become addicted to playing the game.  It seems to me that all that is needed is for someone at Gaz to hit the right formula for making the game profitable.  It can't be that hard, can it?!  If you want people to pay money for something, then there has to be real advantages that come with spending that money (and, as Spy notes, there has to be the facility for actually paying that money!).   People also need to know about the game.  Surprisingly, there still seem to be plenty of newbies in the game, judging by the number of Hulks, Spider-men and Iron Men I bump into - but maybe there need to be more players coming into the game, and certainly more paying for the game once they find it.

However we look back on the days of gold, silver, and endless wheel-spinning and token-hunting, the game at that point had a balance that certainly made me take out a year's subscription for both myself and my son because it was taking us too long to get the game-stuff we wanted.  I renewed both memberships after Recharge.  My agent account currently has around 150,000 fractals and around 10,000 gold, my non-agent around 34,000 fractals and 1,200 gold; so it seems like Recharge was perhaps too generous to members, or at least it didn't at the same time provide enough sumptious goodies to swallow up all the fractals and gold that came with Agent status after Recharge, at least for the average player (me).  Although my boy, Helmer (agent), currently only has around 9,000 fractals since he buys virtually every new content that Gaz comes up with!  However, he also has a stack of gold, and that is perhaps more of an indication that Recharge didn't get the economics quite right.

The game needs publicity so more people come into the game, it needs to get rid of the bugs that plague it so that newbies don't get discouraged, it needs to provide adequate but not excessive rewards for subscriptions and one-off payments, and it needs to reward loyalty.  And, of course, there needs to be a reasonably regular supply of new content.  But the game itself, in essence, is just about perfect - for both old Marvel comic readers like me, 53 years old and counting, and for kids like my 8 year old son, who has basically learned about Marvel through the game.  How can you throw that away?

Good to know you are listening in, Scott.  Good luck with the bug fixes!

----------


## CenturianSpy

New Mission(s) and bonus (double) XP weekend.

New mission(s) is/are a four stage mission (fourth being boss level). VERY long.

It also seems that Gaz nerfed AoE. Alas, no more screen killers...other than the screen killers we had prior to the MAX40 update.

----------


## millsfan

> New Mission(s) and bonus (double) XP weekend.


Cool I will check it out soon

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> It also seems that Gaz nerfed AoE. Alas, no more screen killers...other than the screen killers we had prior to the MAX40 update.


Thank God! That off screen AoE doesn't make any sense, and clearly benefit the melee heroes.

----------


## Charles LePage

> It also seems that Gaz nerfed AoE. Alas, no more screen killers...other than the screen killers we had prior to the MAX40 update.


"AoE"?

And by screen killer, do we mean, my level 37 Ant-Man damages everyone I see while only really hitting one person?  And demolishes everyone in sight with his hero up?  That no longer exists?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> "AoE"?


Area of Effect (also known as "blast radius")




> And by screen killer, do we mean, my level 37 Ant-Man damages everyone I see while only really hitting one person?  And demolishes everyone in sight with his hero up?  That no longer exists?


It's gone. Combos' AoE have _really_ been diminished.

New Crisis mission is a beast...died once and got silver.

----------


## Raven

> Are of Effect (also known as "blast radius")
> 
> It's gone. Combos' AoE have _really_ been diminished.
> 
> New Crisis mission is a beast...died once and got silver.


Died with a lvl 40 hero?

----------


## millsfan

Good level 40's were to OP to the point where missions were kinda boring... 
Hero Up is listening to us we just need to be patient

Also the idea of interconnected missions sounds cool

----------


## general miner baron

I still can't change characters or see my achievements.  They didn't really fix the bugs that mattered in my opinion.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I still can't change characters or see my achievements.  They didn't really fix the bugs that mattered in my opinion.


It's working fine with me, I wonder why this bug is selective.

----------


## millsfan

Theres a contest on facebook for reviewing a hero.. pretty cool.  I don't have WAR MACHINE MK2 though, with the crafting heroes, I like to try to earn the crafting pieces and buy none from the shop... so it is more challenging.  I'm close to MK2, yet at the same time it isn't a priority, Im going for destroyer still

----------


## Scott@SHSO

Fellow CBR Squadies!

We attempted a fix for the players who couldn't see their achievements and switch characters (noted here--yay notes), so it's very important that if the fix didn't work after you deleted your SHS game files (http://unity3d.com/webplayer/setup), we need a copy of your game log.

The game must be running when you make a copy of the log file--extremely important

Windows PC location:
[root drive]/Users/[user name]/AppData/Local/Temp/UnityWebPlayer/log
copy the .txt file with the latest Date modified - it should be about 1.5MB

In the meanwhile, there _is_ possible workaround for switching characters using the Mission Achievements.  You have to pick a character to enter a mission, and that can switch your active character.  Some players have had some success using it.

We are continuing to investigate this problem.  Apologies for taking so long, but this is one tricky bug that happens with select accounts, which is why those log files are increasingly important. So with your help, we can put this bug out to pasture.

----------


## Charles LePage

I understand why it was removed, but I miss the prestige wide area damage.  My Ant-Man seems so ordinary now.  :Smile:

----------


## millsfan

Thunderbolt Punisher is coming out next week! On the SHIELD AGENT REPORT it is hinted!

Thunderb… wait, he’s not ready for release until next week!  Nevermind!

----------


## millsfan

> Fellow CBR Squadies!
> 
> We attempted a fix for the players who couldn't see their achievements and switch characters (noted here--yay notes), so it's very important that if the fix didn't work after you deleted your SHS game files (http://unity3d.com/webplayer/setup), we need a copy of your game log.
> 
> The game must be running when you make a copy of the log file--extremely important
> 
> Windows PC location:
> [root drive]/Users/[user name]/AppData/Local/Temp/UnityWebPlayer/log
> copy the .txt file with the latest Date modified - it should be about 1.5MB
> ...


How can I give you my game log on a MAC? My brother and myself haven't been able to switch characters either... and we weren't able to participate in the 5x/3x fractal event.

Thanks for reaching out to us here at CBR

----------


## Ace

> Thunderbolt Punisher is coming out next week! On the SHIELD AGENT REPORT it is hinted!
> 
> Thunderb… wait, he’s not ready for release until next week!  Nevermind!


I'll believe it when I see him. I'm not going to get hyped over hints or "coming soon" messages anymore.

----------


## Scott@SHSO

For OS X Macs, you should be able to find your log files through Finder:

[root device]/Users/[user name]/Library/Logs/Unity/Player.log

You may have to unhide the Library folder, or reveal the Library option in the Go menu by holding down the Option key:
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3663481

----------


## millsfan

> For OS X Macs, you should be able to find your log files through Finder:
> 
> [root device]/Users/[user name]/Library/Logs/Unity/Player.log
> 
> You may have to unhide the Library folder, or reveal the Library option in the Go menu by holding down the Option key:
> https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3663481


So do you want me to do this while logged in to hero up? I remember you said you want the game log when signed in.




> I'll believe it when I see him. I'm not going to get hyped over hints or "coming soon" messages anymore.


Me too, I remember the e-mail a few months ago that said Avengers Loki was coming soon.  Something is up with Hero Up, but they aren't telling us.  Clearly something is wrong since the games staff are missing??

----------


## CenturianSpy

Edit: good that people's fractals are safer from Uatu.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Fellow CBR Squadies!
> 
> We attempted a fix for the players who couldn't see their achievements and switch characters (noted here--yay notes), so it's very important that if the fix didn't work after you deleted your SHS game files (http://unity3d.com/webplayer/setup), we need a copy of your game log.
> 
> The game must be running when you make a copy of the log file--extremely important
> 
> Windows PC location:
> [root drive]/Users/[user name]/AppData/Local/Temp/UnityWebPlayer/log
> copy the .txt file with the latest Date modified - it should be about 1.5MB
> ...


Nice to see that you guy are listening to us!

I'm all about the nerf to the 21+ AoE, but the heroes with boosts without damage, the only difference was range of effect for the teammates, and now there is no difference at all to the boost for the heroes level 21+, you should consider increase the range of effect for the boosts, or maybe increase the time that it lasts.

----------


## Raven

> I still can't change characters or see my achievements.  They didn't really fix the bugs that mattered in my opinion.


Same for me, nothing is fixed. 

Frankly given Scott's reply about clearing the unity cache when I enquired about this, it's clear that Gaz have yet to acknowledge that this issue resides with them and that it's not on the client side. I have the same problems on both the machine that I've been using successfully for the past 4 years and on a brand new laptop with a fresh unity install - the problem is not at my end.

----------


## Scott@SHSO

> Same for me, nothing is fixed. 
> 
> Frankly given Scott's reply about clearing the unity cache when I enquired about this, it's clear that Gaz have yet to acknowledge that this issue resides with them and that it's not on the client side. I have the same problems on both the machine that I've been using successfully for the past 4 years and on a brand new laptop with a fresh unity install - the problem is not at my end.


Hi Raven, we do want to make it clear that we acknowledge that the problem is something on our end, which is why it's critically important that we get player logs.  Something on bugged accounts is tripping errors with the game client but without your specific log details, we can't narrow down the debugging for a fix.  Our last attempt didn't work; more data can only help with our next attempt.

Our apologies to you and other players experiencing this problem.  Nobody wants to see this bug squashed more than us.

----------


## Definitely Not Blitzcrank

Talk about adding insult to injury. I can't even play SHSO if I wanted. No matter what browser I use, I always get stuck with this screen when trying to download files: 



I guess SHSO doesn't want me to play it now. I think it's a fitting end.

EDIT: Just wanted to add that I tested everything else I had that used Unity and it worked 100%.

----------


## Slamzilla

> You mean like the free 3000 fractals they gave everyone when the payout got reduced???


Touchet Raven, Touchet.

 Free 3k seems pretty crappy though when it was pretty easy to earn that on your own before fractal reduction. so let's say 3k translates to 3 hours of farming for free... What about all the hours that you will be spending farming in the future.

ALSO, shout out to Gallant Centurion Spy (Molten Ferret here), we killed it in that new crisis mission. I didn't quite catch the text at the end, but it said something to the effect of doc ock stole the fractals... Hah, so now we don't even get ANY fractals for the new mission. Lame!

Can't wait for thunderbolts punisher though, that will be freaking awesome.

----------


## Smashing Colossus

> After reading what's been happening to SHSO, What people have been saying, What Gaz has done and what the general consensus of this whole thing is. I don't see the point of going through the stress of the game anymore. The game was on a downhill course ever since Halloween, X-force and then the completely ignored Avengers 2. I am a huge fan of the game, I loved playing this game, I loved farming for many things and how the missions each had some sort of Uniqueness to them. Now a days, I don't feel the fun of this game anymore. So that's why I decided to quit SHSO.
> 
> Now to move on to what we have been currently discussing, Why is Gaz doing all of this? Simply put, I feel like they're getting one last cash grab from all the loyal players who still think Gaz is actually going to do something. This might come off as Abrasive or Salty or Angry, but wouldn't you be if your favorite game was dying? They have over 10 heroes in store that they have teased, They give us more and more farming and grinding things then make it even less to grind for. I understand the economy was a bit whack, but come on. They reduced it to the point where it's not ENJOYABLE to play or farm or do anything.
> 
> Then there's the whole "Level 40 Level Cap" I would be perfectly fine with this if this wasn't just for gold and then add on top of it the fact that it makes any character OP and basically a God? That doesn't sound fishy at all. Why would they allow all heroes to be basically gods in the game that can OHKO anything? It's like turning on hacks in a game and demolishing it. This seems like a thing that would only happen if this game is ending. That's another cause to my assumption of this game dying.
> 
> Finally, The recent actions of Gazillion. They announced so many heroes that could easily be released, Heroes that are huge favorites to the majority of this games population: Kids. They're getting the kids hyped up on these, saving up and buying things and then what do I think they're going to do? Pull the rug out and basically laugh as they walk away with their money. I saw that we have a new Community Director after Eric is moving away from SHSO. Eric was a big face of SHSO and it was sad to see him leave, but the replacement of him and then the still silence of Gaz furthers my belief that this is just false hope.
> 
> I'm sorry if people see me as being extremely negative, but I am upset that this game is going down the drain as it is one of my favorite games I have played. It's how I learned Marvel Comics, It's how I met my best friends, It's how it changed my life. Seeing it like this is like watching your dog for the last time as you take it to the vet, so yeah.


I agree dude. This game is not at the top. It seems to be a pay to play game.

----------


## millsfan

Im confused.. so I want to give Hero up my game logs.  Do I have to be playing to access this?  What e-mail address do I send it to (or do I PM scott)?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> It seems to be a pay to play game.


*Over 95% of the game's content is free.* The "pay to play" argument just doesn't hold water. I agree that the current fractal rate is off, but it is a pendulum swing from what it was during all those months of "Recharge". Gaz is smart enough to know that they have to have a fluid/dynamic economy in order to continue developing this game. Hopefully we see more 3X or 5X Bonus fractal hours or other adjustment events. Their job is to get as many people as possible to buy MTXs (micro-transactions) and memberships not to concern themselves with the demands/ultimatums of FTPers. _Currently the benefits of membership are not there (for me)_, it is Gaz's job to decide on whether it is cost-beneficial to retain my dollars versus another/other player(s) dollars. Hopefully they find that sweet spot, the happy medium of developed content proportional to incoming dollars, that will entice more repeat customers and future customers. For me, it feels the game was at its busiest during planned (what I call "themed") content. Gaz alluded to Thunderbolts Punisher (although I was teased/trolled by the possibility of Thunderbird) being next on the docket, how much more work would they have to have done to include a repaint of Agent Venom and two new loading screens with Red Hulk, Electra, and Deadpool? Would it be that much harder to finish the work on the Leader (he was the main enemy from the last Thunderbolts books) mission then these four, sequenced MEGA-missions (which are pretty cool, I might say)? *EVENTS* bring excitement (and hopefully dollars) to the game. Hopefully this 4-part MEGA-mission is an event big enough to do that, _but_, that seems like more work than creating the simple themes that Marvel comics have in spades.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Died with a lvl 40 hero?


Yep. Those darn giant Mysterios kept stunning me.




> Im confused.. so I want to give Hero up my game logs.  Do I have to be playing to access this?  What e-mail address do I send it to (or do I PM scott)?


Scott said 


> The game must be running when you make a copy of the log file--extremely important


. So access the logs in a different window. I guess you send your logs to support@heroup.com because we always sent them there.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Hi Raven, we do want to make it clear that we acknowledge that the problem is something on our end, which is why it's critically important that we get player logs.  Something on bugged accounts is tripping errors with the game client but without your specific log details, we can't narrow down the debugging for a fix.  Our last attempt didn't work; more data can only help with our next attempt.
> 
> Our apologies to you and other players experiencing this problem.  Nobody wants to see this bug squashed more than us.


Hi Scott

Unlike Raven, I have a situation where my two accounts and my son's account are experiencing the various bugs when I use my own laptop, but when I switch to my partner's laptop all accounts are bug-free - and that's with my having followed the same instructions for both laptops re: clearing game caches and downloading game files, with both computers using Firefox, and operating on the same home network.  They are also both Dell laptops, though different models.  So the bugs can't be entirely account-specific otherwise my accounts wouldn't be bug-free on one laptop but bug-bewildered on the other.  I'll send in my game log asap.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Scott, random question here. With Windows 10 looming over the horizon, has anyone in Gazillion played SHSO with the Win10 builds; and if so, how was gameplay? Would you be issuing advisories and recommendations for players updating to Windows 10 when it arrives?

Edit: And the new World Event reward is a gold badge—Ms. Marvel's. Time for non-agents to win it with fractals.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> And the new World Event reward is a gold badge—Ms. Marvel's. Time for non-agents to win it with fractals.


I've already got it.  :Big Grin:  My Ms. Marvel instantly reached level 31!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I've already got it.  My Ms. Marvel instantly reached level 31!


Congrats, but Ms. Marvel's face really should be on it.

----------


## Raven

> Touchet Raven, Touchet.
> 
>  Free 3k seems pretty crappy though when it was pretty easy to earn that on your own before fractal reduction. so let's say 3k translates to 3 hours of farming for free... What about all the hours that you will be spending farming in the future.
> 
> ALSO, shout out to Gallant Centurion Spy (Molten Ferret here), we killed it in that new crisis mission. I didn't quite catch the text at the end, but it said something to the effect of doc ock stole the fractals... Hah, so now we don't even get ANY fractals for the new mission. Lame!
> 
> Can't wait for thunderbolts punisher though, that will be freaking awesome.


I don't farm, I play. I play as long as it's enjoyable and I pay for that privilege as long as I feel it's a good value. Similarly the developer continues to run and invest in the game as long as they are getting sufficient return on that investment. Clearly in the past they were not. It's a balancing act. Has it swung too far now in the other direction? Possibly. And possibly things will change again after a period of evaluation (actually with bonus fractal events this past weekend they already have changed). I don't see the need for immediate panic over this new model. BTW it's touché not touchet. Source: I'm french.

----------


## Raven

> Yep. Those darn giant Mysterios kept stunning me.
> 
> Scott said . So access the logs in a different window. I guess you send your logs to support@heroup.com because we always sent them there.


You can run dxdiag to create a report on some of your system specs and send that along with game logs too.

----------


## Oyjord

> Thanks for all of the help, guys.  I can enter the game in Firefox.  The problem now is that for some reason the game won't let me change characters; in addition, no fractals, tokens, crafting parts, etc. are appearing.  I really don't know why I am having all of this trouble all of a sudden.  I've been playing the game with few issues for almost three years.


I'm having the EXACT same problem, on Windows 7 64-bit Pro. I tried IE 32 and 64 bit, and with the latest Firefox, with the latest Unity player installed.  It's SOOO frustrating.  Any tips?

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

Looks like Dr. Doom will be the main boss in the second part of the "The Fight for the Fractals!", it is already in the achievements session under the Dr. Doom's missions.

----------


## Slamzilla

> I don't farm, I play. I play as long as it's enjoyable and I pay for that privilege as long as I feel it's a good value. Similarly the developer continues to run and invest in the game as long as they are getting sufficient return on that investment. Clearly in the past they were not. It's a balancing act. Has it swung too far now in the other direction? Possibly. And possibly things will change again after a period of evaluation (actually with bonus fractal events this past weekend they already have changed). I don't see the need for immediate panic over this new model. BTW it's touché not touchet. Source: I'm french.


Lol, thanks for the French lesson, but "touchet" (pronounced "tu chet") is a sarcastic "ignorant" American joke.

----------


## Raven

> I'm having the EXACT same problem, on Windows 7 64-bit Pro. I tried IE 32 and 64 bit, and with the latest Firefox, with the latest Unity player installed.  It's SOOO frustrating.  Any tips?


Contact support, describe the problem, what you have tried with different browsers, clearing the unity cache, downloading game files etc, send your game logs and wait.

And if you have a membership demand a refund for this month.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I still can't change characters or see my achievements.  They didn't really fix the bugs that mattered in my opinion.





> Same for me, nothing is fixed.


I can't change characters or see my achievements too, but if I log in and go to achievements first, then exit the achievements session, after doing that I can change characters normal, still can't view the achievements, but is playable, doesn't work that way for you?

----------


## Scott@SHSO

Hello CBR'ites!

For our hunt for this "0 achievements" and "can't switch characters" bug, we need a bit of help from anyone experiencing this problem.

Can we ask you to make a brand new account, completely unrelated to your existing accounts (if you have more than one), get in game with the new account, and see if this bug still occurs?

I'll be looking for follow-up posts with the results.  Thanks for your help!

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Hello CBR'ites!
> 
> For our hunt for this "0 achievements" and "can't switch characters" bug, we need a bit of help from anyone experiencing this problem.
> 
> Can we ask you to make a brand new account, completely unrelated to your existing accounts (if you have more than one), get in game with the new account, and see if this bug still occurs?
> 
> I'll be looking for follow-up posts with the results.  Thanks for your help!


I did a new account and got the bug too, but in my account I can change characters after looking at the achievements, in this new one I couldn't change characters at all.

----------


## Bhat Mang

I don't have the bug, but I wanna help!  I guess I can be the working baseline test.  8)

I created a new account, got into game, appeared as Iron Man, waiting for the tutorial video to appear and clicked through all those windows, opened achievements, selected Mission, selected Sabretooth, selected Black Widow (she's one of the free four!), appeared in the mission as her, left the mission, and I'm still Black Widow.  All good from my view.





> Hello CBR'ites!
> 
> For our hunt for this "0 achievements" and "can't switch characters" bug, we need a bit of help from anyone experiencing this problem.
> 
> Can we ask you to make a brand new account, completely unrelated to your existing accounts (if you have more than one), get in game with the new account, and see if this bug still occurs?
> 
> I'll be looking for follow-up posts with the results.  Thanks for your help!





> I did a new account and got the bug too, but in my account I can change characters after looking at the achievements, in this new one I couldn't change characters at all.


Problem with a brand new account...?  That's not good...

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Hello CBR'ites!
> 
> For our hunt for this "0 achievements" and "can't switch characters" bug, we need a bit of help from anyone experiencing this problem.
> 
> Can we ask you to make a brand new account, completely unrelated to your existing accounts (if you have more than one), get in game with the new account, and see if this bug still occurs?
> 
> I'll be looking for follow-up posts with the results.  Thanks for your help!


Hi Scott

I had the same experience as Roaming, I created my new account, turned up as Iron Man in the Daily Bugle zone, and while I could access my achievements this didn't help with changing character - I arrived as Iron Man, and I'll be staying as Iron Man for the forseeable future.  Now I know how Tony Stark felt in the old days - trapped inside a suit of iron!  So the new account is more bugged than my 'real' bugged accounts.  The help screen - I assume it would be the intro tutorial - popped up and tried to load, but I gave up waiting after half a minute.  No sign of my daily fractals/token/crafting parts count boxes popping up, nor the pop up boxes for the initial achievements.

Hope this info helps

----------


## CenturianSpy

> ALSO, shout out to Gallant Centurion Spy (Molten Ferret here), we killed it in that new crisis mission. I didn't quite catch the text at the end, but it said something to the effect of doc ock stole the fractals... Hah, so now we don't even get ANY fractals for the new mission. Lame!


Shout out back at you! 'Twas fun. I love it when three players help each other through the whole mission!

----------


## millsfan

I just woke up from a nap... 6x fractal event for today (missed it)..... 

It doesn't matter though because Im one of the glitched account's lol.  I personally dont care how long it takes till the glitch is done, as long as hero up isn't leaving us I will be patient.  The people on facebook are scary saying they are giving up on us..I have faith

----------


## Raven

> Hello CBR'ites!
> 
> For our hunt for this "0 achievements" and "can't switch characters" bug, we need a bit of help from anyone experiencing this problem.
> 
> Can we ask you to make a brand new account, completely unrelated to your existing accounts (if you have more than one), get in game with the new account, and see if this bug still occurs?
> 
> I'll be looking for follow-up posts with the results.  Thanks for your help!


I tried that one last week - same problems, but I'll try it again for giggles.

----------


## Raven

> Hello CBR'ites!
> 
> For our hunt for this "0 achievements" and "can't switch characters" bug, we need a bit of help from anyone experiencing this problem.
> 
> Can we ask you to make a brand new account, completely unrelated to your existing accounts (if you have more than one), get in game with the new account, and see if this bug still occurs?
> 
> I'll be looking for follow-up posts with the results.  Thanks for your help!


Ok I created a new account, same issues...BUT and here's the weirdness - 10 seconds after logging (I just had time to try hotspots and acheivements) I got this message... on a brand new account that I had just created. So I logged back in again and it happened again, as soon as I opened achievements I go the message both times.

----------


## Oyjord

> Hello CBR'ites!
> 
> For our hunt for this "0 achievements" and "can't switch characters" bug, we need a bit of help from anyone experiencing this problem.
> 
> Can we ask you to make a brand new account, completely unrelated to your existing accounts (if you have more than one), get in game with the new account, and see if this bug still occurs?
> 
> I'll be looking for follow-up posts with the results.  Thanks for your help!


I just created a brand new account.

I still can't see any tokens/shards, the new Iron Man still can't use the flying pads, etc.

 :Frown:

----------


## Scott@SHSO

Hi all,

The results you're all reporting when creating new accounts have thrown some theories out the window, but we could use more anecdotes.  We can't rule out the bug being machine specific when they occur for new accounts.

So, a reminder as we head into the weekend, don't forget to copy those log files while you're in game and add them to your ticket at https://www.heroup.com/support/ or attach them as an email to support@heroup.com.  DxDiag reports are also good - they might point out a compatibility problem (hardware, drivers, etc.).

We're trying to get this fixed latest by next week for our next game update. There's just too much cool stuff on the way that we'd rather see played than have some nasty bug keep that from happening.

----------


## millsfan

> For OS X Macs, you should be able to find your log files through Finder:
> 
> [root device]/Users/[user name]/Library/Logs/Unity/Player.log
> 
> You may have to unhide the Library folder, or reveal the Library option in the Go menu by holding down the Option key:
> https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3663481


When Im looking at my logs, Unity isn't even present.  Really weird, I've been playing hero up for over 3 years.

Additionally, when I exit out of the achievements menu, the game works fine... pretty weird but glad I can play now  :Smile:

----------


## millsfan

I was just collecting tokens and noticed the pond looked weird.  Is this texture with lines usually on the pond? It looked unusual.

Hero Up pond texture.jpg

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Wow, I've been gone for a while and I see that I missed a lot. 
So what exactly is going on with this bug? And anything else new besides the missions.

If I know what the bug is, I can update my game and see if I have it or not....

----------


## Raven

> Wow, I've been gone for a while and I see that I missed a lot. 
> So what exactly is going on with this bug? And anything else new besides the missions.
> 
> If I know what the bug is, I can update my game and see if I have it or not....


Your achievements will all be at zero, some other symptoms some people have but not everyone, are not being able to click the hotspots, change heroes, load card games, not getting your daily tokens in zones.

----------


## millsfan

Do you guys think everyone is working on Marvel Heroes, and people are working on Hero Up that have no idea what they're doing?  NOT to be mean, but it seems like nobody knows what they're doing at this point.  I know games are complicated, but what could possibly be causing all these problems

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Do you guys think everyone is working on Marvel Heroes, and people are working on Hero Up that have no idea what they're doing?  NOT to be mean, but it seems like nobody knows what they're doing at this point.  I know games are complicated, but what could possibly be causing all these problems


Currently, Marvel Heroes is going through a big celebration for the games anniversary. I believe it just finishing the celebration now. I joined a couple months ago and all though the game was very cool, I found my self not playing much and uninstalled it. I'll just stay with hero up for now..

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Do you guys think everyone is working on Marvel Heroes, and people are working on Hero Up that have no idea what they're doing?  NOT to be mean, but it seems like nobody knows what they're doing at this point.  I know games are complicated, but what could possibly be causing all these problems


I remember a good while back, well before Recharge, there was a period when there were some serious problems in the game - people weren't even able to log in, or if they did get in they were getting kicked out within seconds, or were getting into a game enough to start a mission and then getting kicked out half way through.  You probably recall that too, Millsfan.  They had a whole bunch of people working on the problems and it still took them a good while to solve the issue - and this was at a time when SHSO seemed well resourced, maybe more so than now.  I certainly remember sending in my game logs at that time, too.  But those earlier type of bugs rarely occur now, for the most part they've been sorted.

These latest bugs all seem to stem from when the max level was raised to 40.  These games are highly complex, solutions can't be found overnight.  But I get the sense from Scott that there's a real determination within Gaz to sort out the current bugs, so I suggest we just do whatever is asked of us and hopefully this week will see the back of this latest set of bugs.  All of us seem to be able to do most stuff we want to do in the game after resorting to a few tricks like going into our achivements first, so at least that is a whole lot better than being kicked out of the game immediately after logging in!

----------


## Raven

Is everyone with issues using a Dell? The two computers I tried are both Dell's and someone else mentioned it too...

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Is everyone with issues using a Dell? The two computers I tried are both Dell's and someone else mentioned it too...


I play with a ThinkPad and an HP PC with no game stopping problems. I'll send game logs so that the Gaz folks can see on which PCs the game works fine.

----------


## CenturianSpy

OK, I may be on to something. My nephew was over here today and he was on the official Lego site. He downloaded "My City" which is a Unity based game, and it downloaded a version of Unity. This immediately caused my computer to stop running SHSO the right way. *I got the dreaded unable to switch characters bug!* I believe the error to be caused from multiple instances of Unity on the same computer!

----------


## Oyjord

> OK, I may be on to something. My nephew was over here today and he was on the official Lego site. He downloaded "My City" which is a Unity based game, and it downloaded a version of Unity. This immediately caused my computer to stop running SHSO the right way. *I got the dreaded unable to switch characters bug!* I believe the error to be caused from multiple instances of Unity on the same computer!


I have a very fresh Windows 7 Pro install.
I went to ./webplayer/setup and nuked all the cached files.
I then nuked all vestiges of Unity, uninstalled, scoured the registry for anything Unity and nuked it, rebooted.
I went to Unity's website, installed webplayer from there with UAC off, and full admin rights.
I went to HeroUp.com and installed files from "Download Files" button (not from in game).

I'm still bugged  :Frown:  

And yes, I have a Dell (not sure if it's relevant, but I'll offer that up all the same).

----------


## Raven

> OK, I may be on to something. My nephew was over here today and he was on the official Lego site. He downloaded "My City" which is a Unity based game, and it downloaded a version of Unity. This immediately caused my computer to stop running SHSO the right way. *I got the dreaded unable to switch characters bug!* I believe the error to be caused from multiple instances of Unity on the same computer!


How were you able to identify you had multiple instances? In the add/remove programs? Also could you tell if they were different versions? Did you remove the older or newer instance?

----------


## Raven

> I have a very fresh Windows 7 Pro install.
> I went to ./webplayer/setup and nuked all the cached files.
> I then nuked all vestiges of Unity, uninstalled, scoured the registry for anything Unity and nuked it, rebooted.
> I went to Unity's website, installed webplayer from there with UAC off, and full admin rights.
> I went to HeroUp.com and installed files from "Download Files" button (not from in game).
> 
> I'm still bugged  
> 
> And yes, I have a Dell (not sure if it's relevant, but I'll offer that up all the same).


That's a lot of what I have tried too, from clean install on a new laptop, to cleaning the old machine down to the registry and re-installing... Oh well, going to try wiping all unity from it again based on what Spy experienced.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

This just got interesting.

Dell computer theory seems to be the most logical (4 people with the problem have reported they are using Dell computers) but Centrurian says problem began when Unity was used for another purpose. Centrurian are you using a Dell?

I like mysteries/puzzles, this forum is almost as exciting as this weekends fractal boost!

----------


## millsfan

I am not on a Dell, I have an iMac.  I still have the glitch, and the instructions Scott gave me looked like they were getting me somewhere, under the Logs folder didn't have Unity in there at all.  Im not really getting anywhere with this lol

----------


## Raven

I just tried this:
Deleted all cache from unity web site
Uninstalled unity web player from add/remove programs
deleted all unity folders from appdata and subfolders
deleted all references to unity from registry
re-booted
re-installed unity web player
created new SHS account
downloaded game files
Hit play now and...
... same problems.

I've tried turning off the AV, disabling the firewall, different browsers, different machines, different accounts... Don't know what else I can possibly try.  :Confused:

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Is everyone with issues using a Dell? The two computers I tried are both Dell's and someone else mentioned it too...


Dell can't be the problem - sure, the laptop on which I'm experiencing problems on all my accounts is a Dell, but my partner's laptop on which I'm experiencing absolutely no problems at all on all my acccounts is also a Dell!

That's what makes me think this bug is also not account-specific.  I mean, as well as being able to play my own two accounts and my boy Helmer's account on my partner's laptop, I'm able to play my son's British friend's account, which I set up for her when visiting in the UK but which has no connection to my other accounts.  Yet back on my own laptop, bang, the bugs are there for that account also.

Actually, I haven't checked to see if the new acccount I set up on Scott's request, which was bugged on my own laptop, is bug-free on my partner's laptop.  I'll report back when I've had a chance to check!

Otherwise, I think everyone who is experiencing bugs and has the opportunity should log into their SHSO accounts on as many different computers as possible, to see if their accounts are bug-free when accessing SHSO on different hardware.  Because this seems to me more and more like a software/hardware interaction effect, something to do with, as Spy suggests, the profile of Unity on a particular computer.  My memory is that I didn't get the bugs straight away - other people were reporting them on this forum, and I was thinking I was lucky not to get bugged - and then bam, they hit, but after a few days, maybe a week.  Now, what did I do in that interval to invite the bugs on board?!

EDIT: Just checked - the new account I set up is bug-free on my partner's laptop!

----------


## Raven

> Dell can't be the problem - sure, the laptop on which I'm experiencing problems on all my accounts is a Dell, but my partner's laptop on which I'm experiencing absolutely no problems at all on all my acccounts is also a Dell!
> 
> That's what makes me think this bug is also not account-specific.  I mean, as well as being able to play my own two accounts and my boy Helmer's account on my partner's laptop, I'm able to play my son's British friend's account, which I set up for her when visiting in the UK but which has no connection to my other accounts.  Yet back on my own laptop, bang, the bugs are there for that account also.
> 
> Actually, I haven't checked to see if the new acccount I set up on Scott's request, which was bugged on my own laptop, is bug-free on my partner's laptop.  I'll report back when I've had a chance to check!
> 
> Otherwise, I think everyone who is experiencing bugs and has the opportunity should log into their SHSO accounts on as many different computers as possible, to see if their accounts are bug-free when accessing SHSO on different hardware.  Because this seems to me more and more like a software/hardware interaction effect, something to do with, as Spy suggests, the profile of Unity on a particular computer.  My memory is that I didn't get the bugs straight away - other people were reporting them on this forum, and I was thinking I was lucky not to get bugged - and then bam, they hit, but after a few days, maybe a week.  Now, what did I do in that interval to invite the bugs on board?!
> 
> EDIT: Just checked - the new account I set up is bug-free on my partner's laptop!


Sean can you post as much as possible about the specs of those 2 machines? Seems you are in a pretty unique position to help get to the bottom of this.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Stranger and stranger still...

Just looked into the hidden file (the one I parse to find upcoming content) to see if Gaz added anything new and all the files are GONE. I'm able to play the game _with_ the non-switching character and messed up Achievements section bug. So, my new theory is that the files are being uploaded to a different location and that is throwing the wrench into the system. The pathway I *ALWAYS* find the files is: *computer user name*> AppData (this file is hidden)> LocalLow > Unity > Webplayer > Cache > SHS.

**UPDATE**- Game is making me redownload files now. I'll post the new location upon completion.



The multiple instances of Unity was actually located in the same files as Awesomium.Core

I'm on a Toshiba/Vista Home Premium for what it's worth.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> How were you able to identify you had multiple instances? In the add/remove programs? Also could you tell if they were different versions? Did you remove the older or newer instance?


Sorry, just saw this...

Had three instances of Unity Installer -labeled as Unity Installer, Unity Installer(1), Unity Installer(2)- on my *computer location*> download pathway. Found more in an odd-named file that contained Awesomium.Core. Definitely different version #s and dates, I failed to write these down. I just deleted the older buggers and then renamed the newest folder by removing the "(2)".

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Sean can you post as much as possible about the specs of those 2 machines? Seems you are in a pretty unique position to help get to the bottom of this.


Will do, but you are communicating with a very non-tech chap here, I don't know what 75% of the stuff on my computer does or could do, so let me know very clearly what you need to know and how I go about finding the information!

So: bugged computer, a Dell laptop Latitude E7440, using Windows 7 (Professional, I think).  Only seem to have one version of Unity Web Player, which is in my Downloads folder, and is version 5.0.3.0, which I downloaded this past week in the hope a new version of Unity might cure the bug - and of course it didn't.

Unbugged computer, a Dell laptop Latitude E6230, using Windows 7 Enterprise.  For some reason my search doesn't produce a result for Unity Web Player, but the version I do know I have in my Download folder is version 4.3.5.0, which apparently I downloaded on 26 February 2014 (so that Helmer and I could play at the same time on the two computers).  Quite a long time ago and quite an old version!  

So I wonder if the bug problems are related to more recent versions of Unity?  Or at least more recent versions interacting with changes in the game such as the introduction of max levels of 40?

EDIT: also, just looking at my game caches, my bugged computer tells me I am using web player version 4.6.6f2, not 5.0.3.0 as in my Download folder; but then again my non-bugged computer when I look at my game caches tells me I am using version 4.3.7f1, compared to the 4.3.5.0 version in my Download folder; maybe not significant, though

----------


## Bhat Mang

That older installer version of Unity Webplayer (4.3.5.0, you say?)... guard that and don't lose it.

I actually have a Webplayer installer version 3.5.6.0 (from 2012).  I wonder if new versions are part of the problems.

My theory would be to first make sure you have all the game files downloaded, then uninstall the newer webplayer, copy over then install the older version.  I don't think uninstalling the webplayer deletes the game files.  If that still doesn't work, delete the game files then redownload them.

I want to do the opposite, since my game works: delete my older webplayer then install a newer version.  I also want to try Centurion Spy's possible game corruption by checking out that Lego My Cities game.  That's some crazy results he got.





> Will do, but you are communicating with a very non-tech chap here, I don't know what 75% of the stuff on my computer does or could do, so let me know very clearly what you need to know and how I go about finding the information!
> 
> So: bugged computer, a Dell laptop Latitude E7440, using Windows 7 (Professional, I think).  Only seem to have one version of Unity Web Player, which is in my Downloads folder, and is version 5.0.3.0, which I downloaded this past week in the hope a new version of Unity might cure the bug - and of course it didn't.
> 
> Unbugged computer, a Dell laptop Latitude E6230, using Windows 7 Enterprise.  For some reason my search doesn't produce a result for Unity Web Player, but the version I do know I have in my Download folder is version 4.3.5.0, which apparently I downloaded on 26 February 2014 (so that Helmer and I could play at the same time on the two computers).  Quite a long time ago and quite an old version!  
> 
> So I wonder if the bug problems are related to more recent versions of Unity?  Or at least more recent versions interacting with changes in the game such as the introduction of max levels of 40?
> 
> EDIT: also, just looking at my game caches, my bugged computer tells me I am using web player version 4.6.6f2, not 5.0.3.0 as in my Download folder; but then again my non-bugged computer when I look at my game caches tells me I am using version 4.3.7f1, compared to the 4.3.5.0 version in my Download folder; maybe not significant, though

----------


## MaskedTraveler

So it seems I have fallen under with others on this glitch.
Last time I played, I did not have the glitch, and for some reason, now I do.
I know everyone probably know what it is, but this what I experienced:Can't Switch Between HeroesCan't Exit Out of the Selection ScreenCan't Mega-Collect ItemCan't Find Items Around Zone

I don't remember seeing anyone saying that they couldn't leave the selection screen or seeing the items in the zones.
Also, I noticed this:

I'm not sure if this the result from the glitch, or seeing that the files have moved or something.

Guess I'm stuck on the island with the others  :Frown:

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Hello everyone,
So, those glitches are happening to me too, what I do is log out and then log in again, everything works fine after that.

----------


## millsfan

My question is... WHY ARE THEY HAVING FRACTAL EVENTS IF NOBODY CAN CHANGE THEIR CHARACTER!! this stinks :P

----------


## Raven

> Will do, but you are communicating with a very non-tech chap here, I don't know what 75% of the stuff on my computer does or could do, so let me know very clearly what you need to know and how I go about finding the information!
> 
> So: bugged computer, a Dell laptop Latitude E7440, using Windows 7 (Professional, I think).  Only seem to have one version of Unity Web Player, which is in my Downloads folder, and is version 5.0.3.0, which I downloaded this past week in the hope a new version of Unity might cure the bug - and of course it didn't.
> 
> Unbugged computer, a Dell laptop Latitude E6230, using Windows 7 Enterprise.  For some reason my search doesn't produce a result for Unity Web Player, but the version I do know I have in my Download folder is version 4.3.5.0, which apparently I downloaded on 26 February 2014 (so that Helmer and I could play at the same time on the two computers).  Quite a long time ago and quite an old version!  
> 
> So I wonder if the bug problems are related to more recent versions of Unity?  Or at least more recent versions interacting with changes in the game such as the introduction of max levels of 40?
> 
> EDIT: also, just looking at my game caches, my bugged computer tells me I am using web player version 4.6.6f2, not 5.0.3.0 as in my Download folder; but then again my non-bugged computer when I look at my game caches tells me I am using version 4.3.7f1, compared to the 4.3.5.0 version in my Download folder; maybe not significant, though


If you click the windows start button and in the search box type dxdiag you can run dxdiag.exe - let the green bar fill on the bottom left then click the "save all information" button. It will create a text file of all your relevant system specs. If you can do that for both the working and bugged machines along with game logs of the same account from each and fire that off to support as examples of the same account both working and broken it might help. Something in the difference of the configuration between those 2 machines is the key.

----------


## Raven

> So it seems I have fallen under with others on this glitch.
> Last time I played, I did not have the glitch, and for some reason, now I do.
> I know everyone probably know what it is, but this what I experienced:Can't Switch Between HeroesCan't Exit Out of the Selection ScreenCan't Mega-Collect ItemCan't Find Items Around Zone
> 
> I don't remember seeing anyone saying that they couldn't leave the selection screen or seeing the items in the zones.
> Also, I noticed this:
> 
> I'm not sure if this the result from the glitch, or seeing that the files have moved or something.
> 
> Guess I'm stuck on the island with the others


Masked I have the same issue on the selection screens, once I am in I can't get out, and I and some others have reported not getting the items in the zones (if you hit the R key to list your daily collect progress they don't even show up there) - but I don't get that issue every time.

----------


## Charles LePage

> My question is... WHY ARE THEY HAVING FRACTAL EVENTS IF NOBODY CAN CHANGE THEIR CHARACTER!! this stinks :P


Because that particular bug isn't happening to everyone, or even most everyone.

----------


## Iron Enforcer

The problem is that Unity versions 4.6.4x through 4.6.5x (and possibly into 4.6.6x) have a lot of reported User Interface problems.

I've been using player build 4.6.2f1 since February and I've had no technical issues in-game.
unity3d.com/webplayer for me says "Unity Plugin version: not installed"


Now I'm going to do something crazy and uninstall it and see if I have any issues with the 5.1.1f1 Unity download (including web player) you can download here:
https://unity3d.com/get-unity/download?ref=personal

----------


## Iron Enforcer

Aaaand now I can't switch characters or do anything. But the bonus of using the 5.1.1f1 web player is you get a beautiful development console full of red text.



I can't select or exit in character selection because of a NullReferenceException.

----------


## CenturianSpy

OK, files are back where they're supposed to be...still have the two bugs, though. It definitely started right after my nephew downloaded the Unity Lego game.

----------


## CenturianSpy

OK, I have the glitch that doesn't allow Mega-Collect & character-switching.I hit "R" while in zone and noticed I no longer pull up the 0/10 Character Token that goes with the 0/1 Golden Fractal, 0/10 Fractals, 0/5 Crafting Items. *SO* my new theory is there is something awry with the character token game files.

----------


## Oyjord

Is there any way to download older Unity webplayer versions?

NM, found them at https://unity3d.com/get-unity/download/archive.  I'll try uninstalling the latest version and try an older one.

----------


## Charles LePage

What URL do you go to see what version of Unity you have installed?

----------


## Carmaicol

Control Panel says I got Unity Player 4.5.4.f1 installed, Firefox says 5.0.3.35960, that's the one I install a couple of weeks ago following Spy's advice. Everything works fine to me, I even can launch missions from the achievement panel and play those missions normally. Most of the time at least.

The only problems I got is that BS Spider-Girl still with 0 achievements and I can't use the achievement tracking system on screen. I can live with that.

----------


## Raven

> Aaaand now I can't switch characters or do anything. But the bonus of using the 5.1.1f1 web player is you get a beautiful development console full of red text.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't select or exit in character selection because of a NullReferenceException.


Those null references are what I see in my game log files too.

----------


## Bhat Mang

I believe:

http://unity3d.com/webplayer/ will tell you what version of the webplayer plug-in you have installed, right side of the page.  Mine is 5.0.3f2.

If you're using Firefox, type about**:addons in your address field.  That'll open up your addons page, and you should see the Unity Player versions.  Mine are 5.0.3.35960 (build version) and 5.0.3f2 (matching the version in the link above).

http://unity3d.com/webplayer/setup shows you cached game files (SHS for Squad).  Underneath the window is the active webplayer channel version.  Mine is 4.5.5f1.




> What URL do you go to see what version of Unity you have installed?

----------


## Iron Enforcer

To get my 4.6.2f1 back, I downloaded
http://download.unity3d.com/download...etup-4.6.2.exe
Which is Unity plus a developer-lever web player. About 1.4 GB total, but you can uninstall Unity and leave the Web Player later.

But if you leave it at this, your webplayer will still be updated to 4.6.6f2 or 5.0.3f2 (depending on the website or Firefox) and you'll get errors again.


Which means I'll be trying to remember how I successfully managed to disable Unity web player auto-updates during back-to-back IM games.
At least download the 4.6.2 packet. You'll need it later and it's a really stable build for SHSO.

----------


## Bhat Mang

Actually, having Unity Editor is kinda neat if anyone was curious about seeing what Unity development software looks like! 8)

A note about downloading Editor though... it does download the webplayer (with appropriate version), but it defaults to Development Mode, so you'll see all that red text in game.  Useful for debugging and as Suedehead indicated, appears in the log file as well.  When you get tired of that blocking your game and want to turn it off:

Open http://unity3d.com/webplayer/setup
Alt key+right click in the gray game files window to open a context window
At the bottom of the list, you should see a Release Channel option
Mouse-over that to open a sub-menu
The Development option is probably checkmarked, so uncheck to toggle off the Development text

You'll note the available channels when viewing these menus.  Unity sometimes (not now though) enable other channels like Release and Beta with different webplayer versions.  I kinda want a channel that doesn't go as high as 4.6.6f2.





> To get my 4.6.2f1 back, I downloaded
> http://download.unity3d.com/download...etup-4.6.2.exe
> Which is Unity plus a developer-lever web player. About 1.4 GB total, but you can uninstall Unity and leave the Web Player later.
> 
> But if you leave it at this, your webplayer will still be updated to 4.6.6f2 or 5.0.3f2 (depending on the website or Firefox) and you'll get errors again.
> 
> 
> Which means I'll be trying to remember how I successfully managed to disable Unity web player auto-updates during back-to-back IM games.
> At least download the 4.6.2 packet. You'll need it later and it's a really stable build for SHSO.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Big props to RCL whose "check Achievement section before you switch characters" for that work-around. I can switch characters _AND_ my fractals have come back! Now all I need is for my Achievements to reappear so I can get back to almost normal! Thanks again, RCL!

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Big props to RCL whose "check Achievement section before you switch characters" for that work-around. I can switch characters _AND_ my fractals have come back! Now all I need is for my Achievements to reappear so I can get back to almost normal! Thanks again, RCL!


You are welcome! But who you really have to thank is S.S. Pudding! I just did what he said!




> That's exactly what was happening to me Raven. Just go and view the achievements page then exit out then switch zones. Should fix the main bugs.





> Try opening achievements (even if they are 0) then exiting. Should fix the hero swap, mega collect, and hot spots issues. Doesn't fix achievements though.


Thank you S.S. Pudding!

----------


## Iron Enforcer

I restored my computer to earlier today so I'd have a working version of the game to analyze. 
But I still can't find any custom booleans or strings in either about**:config (Facebook) or regedit (PC).

4.5.5f1 is a stable player build (http://unity3d.com/webplayer/setup). If you see 4.6.6f2, your game will likely be bugged.


Basically, I can't figure out why my five-month-old installation stops updating at 4.5.5f1 and works fine, but my repeated attempts today updated to 4.6.6f2 and didn't work. I wonder if there's any way for SHSO to server-side "cap" the webplayer update at 4.5.5f1?

----------


## S.S. Pudding

> Big props to RCL whose "check Achievement section before you switch characters" for that work-around. I can switch characters _AND_ my fractals have come back! Now all I need is for my Achievements to reappear so I can get back to almost normal! Thanks again, RCL!


I told you all this about a month ago when I first started having the problems XD

Heh you are welcome RCL. Now we just need a perma fix!! XD

----------


## S.S. Pudding

Only issue left after the work around are the achievements yes, which tells me that achievements are where the problem truly lies.

I've had this bug for about a month and have been able to get fractals as per normal and mega collect as normal after the work around. I just get no bonus achievement fractals and sometimes co-op missions get stuck upon entering.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

roaming the fight of fractals crisis was fun lol with
passable icy blade
singing sorcerer rat and you and me lol that was fun and send me pic of how the cube look because on my cubes thing its not really showing proper look yet cuz my files not finish downloading

----------


## Iron Maiden

> Because that particular bug isn't happening to everyone, or even most everyone.


Yeah, I was able to switch characters, etc.   I last loaded the game a couple weeks ago. With the last big upgrade with the delete of the HQ etc.  
I don't know why it is I can never get into these fractal events because I am not playing at those times. In my time zone, I'm either working or asleep.   :Embarrassment: 

Maybe they should just do odd/even hours.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Only issue left after the work around are the achievements yes, which tells me that achievements are where the problem truly lies.
> 
> I've had this bug for about a month and have been able to get fractals as per normal and mega collect as normal after the work around. I just get no bonus achievement fractals and sometimes co-op missions get stuck upon entering.


For me the achievements don't show as 0 like some others.



You actually get all the bonus achievements fractals, and all the achievements that you complete, you just don't get the notification on the screen.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> roaming the fight of fractals crisis was fun lol with
> passable icy blade
> singing sorcerer rat and you and me lol that was fun and send me pic of how the cube look because on my cubes thing its not really showing proper look yet cuz my files not finish downloading


Yeah! That was fun! Here's how the "cube" looks like.

----------


## Bhat Mang

Yuck.  

Following all the info from everyone over the weekend, I sacrificed my older Unity webplayer installation (player version 4.5.51f according to http://unity3d.com/webplayer/setup) by uninstalling then reinstalling the latest/default webplayer.  Now at version 4.6.6f2, the game... broke.  Whoops.

Installing older versions of the webplayer doesn't seem to work, the player version defaults to 4.6.6f2.  As Iron Enforcer pointed out, you'd need to prevent defaulting to the latest version.

With the benefit of a different PC that had an older webplayer (4.3.7f1), I logged into the account and everything looked fine and worked as expected.

Lessons:
*Don't uninstall Unity if you have an older version already installed.*
Deleting and re-downloading the game cache files seems to be okay.

And now I'm in the same boat.  Whee?  Whee.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Yuck.  
> 
> Following all the info from everyone over the weekend, I sacrificed my older Unity webplayer installation (player version 4.5.51f according to http://unity3d.com/webplayer/setup) by uninstalling then reinstalling the latest/default webplayer.  Now at version 4.6.6f2, the game... broke.  Whoops.
> 
> Installing older versions of the webplayer doesn't seem to work, the player version defaults to 4.6.6f2.  As Iron Enforcer pointed out, you'd need to prevent defaulting to the latest version.
> 
> With the benefit of a different PC that had an older webplayer (4.3.7f1), I logged into the account and everything looked fine and worked as expected.
> 
> Lessons:
> ...


It affected me when my nephew installed another Unity-based game...it's just a pervasive bug.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

to relax yourself I 'happily' did the codebreaker report. http://community.comicbookresources....!-Redux/page44 *SPOILERS AHEAD*

----------


## Ravin' Ray

When did the World Events reward switch to Thing's gold badge? Ms. Marvel's lasted less than a week.

Edit: Might as well add some good news on my front. First, yesterday, I got my first supreme hero, EotE Spidey! Whew, 75 adamantium missions.


Then, just within the hour, I finally reached the coveted 4k squad level. I'm so glad, I got Deadpool to dance next to my alt account's Vision.

----------


## Oyjord

In my continuing efforts to fix this blasted problem (starting to wish I was getting paid to troubleshoot this), I submit here a screenshot of peculiar behavior from my unity3d.com/webplayer/setup readings.  Check out the weird size.  When I first load that website, the number scrolls up per normal from 0 to 1.3 or so gig, then starts speeding up and going wild, till it settles on this negative number!  This surely must be helpful in fixing this.

http://community.comicbookresources....1&d=1435628291

----------


## Carmaicol

> When did the World Events reward switch to Thing's gold badge? Ms. Marvel's lasted less than a week.


They change it yesterday, in the current event is for Cyclops's Badge.

Congrats reaching Supreme with EOTE, I haven't finish a single one, a few missions are too hard for me (counting the one you did, Skull Crisis) or lag too much since my computer is old (Malekith's, Symbio's, Dormammu's, etc.), I do have a few with 50. 

Is Incredible Eye Turtle the highest Squad in the game?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> They change it yesterday, in the current event is for Cyclops's Badge.


Wow that is fast, I see Plains Wiley Pudding spending 30k fractals to win those badges. He's winning World Events left and right.



> Congrats reaching Supreme with EOTE, I haven't finish a single one, a few missions are too hard for me (counting the one you did, Skull Crisis) or lag too much since my computer is old (Malekith's, Symbio's, Dormammu's, etc.), I do have a few with 50.


Skull Crisis is really tough even with a prestige hero; my level 33 EotE Spidey didn't have an easy time even with mini EotE sidekicks to help me finish the job.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> In my continuing efforts to fix this blasted problem (starting to wish I was getting paid to troubleshoot this), I submit here a screenshot of peculiar behavior from my unity3d.com/webplayer/setup readings.  Check out the weird size.  When I first load that website, the number scrolls up per normal from 0 to 1.3 or so gig, then starts speeding up and going wild, till it settles on this negative number!  This surely must be helpful in fixing this.
> 
> http://community.comicbookresources....1&d=1435628291


This (the weird size readings) has always been the case with Unity and SHS. It may have something to do with the current main glitches, but I don't think so.

Speaking of glitches, is all the FFF missions (including Mayhem) glitched (FFF can not be targeted) for any of you?




> Is Incredible Eye Turtle the highest Squad in the game?


Highest I've seen. Hopefully will get a new Top 10 list, soon. I don't think I'll be on it anymore.

----------


## Oyjord

> This (the weird size readings) has always been the case with Unity and SHS. It may have something to do with the current main glitches, but I don't think so.


Hmm.  Well, I have two PCs sitting next to one another: one plays the game fine, one doesn't.

On the PC that plays the game fine, ./webplayer/setup reads "SHS 1.1GB."
On the PC that does NOT play the game fine, ./webplayer/setup reads reads "SHS -849159606 Bytes."

Perhaps it's a coincidence, perhaps not.  But I thought I'd just put this out there for the team to troubleshoot.  I'm currently in a very painful and prolonged customer service ticket with a SHS tech who isn't even reading my very detailed "Provided info" entries, which is infuriating.

----------


## Carmaicol

> Highest I've seen. Hopefully will get a new Top 10 list, soon. I don't think I'll be on it anymore.


That's the reason I'm using my Top10 Medallion, I'm sure I won't be on it when they count again.

Also, Gaz should add Achievement points for reaching level 40 with each hero awarding 20 points, since reaching level 20 gives you 10.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> In my continuing efforts to fix this blasted problem (starting to wish I was getting paid to troubleshoot this), I submit here a screenshot of peculiar behavior from my unity3d.com/webplayer/setup readings.  Check out the weird size.  When I first load that website, the number scrolls up per normal from 0 to 1.3 or so gig, then starts speeding up and going wild, till it settles on this negative number!  This surely must be helpful in fixing this.
> 
> http://community.comicbookresources....1&d=1435628291


The same thing happened with me.
I'm just gonna wait until an official solution happens to continue playing..

----------


## millsfan

It bugs me that instead of discussing new characters or exciting things, the forum is now just all the CBR members trying to fix the games bugs. A LOT has changed.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> It bugs me that instead of discussing new characters or exciting things, the forum is now just all the CBR members trying to fix the games bugs. A LOT has changed.


So my posting accomplishments and the World Event updates isn't exciting?

When the bugs are fixed, the discussion will get back to other things.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Hmm.  Well, I have two PCs sitting next to one another: one plays the game fine, one doesn't.
> 
> On the PC that plays the game fine, ./webplayer/setup reads "SHS 1.1GB."
> On the PC that does NOT play the game fine, ./webplayer/setup reads reads "SHS -849159606 Bytes."
> 
> Perhaps it's a coincidence, perhaps not.  But I thought I'd just put this out there for the team to troubleshoot.  I'm currently in a very painful and prolonged customer service ticket with a SHS tech who isn't even reading my very detailed "Provided info" entries, which is infuriating.


I had a similar profile as you describe on the two laptops that I use, with my partner's having the 'SHS 1.1GB' you mention, and my own the negative number.  Then I deleted all the game caches as requested by Gaz, and both computers now have negative numbers.  But I have no bugs on one laptop, and bugs, bugs, bugs on the other.  So I don't think the negative number is causally linked to the bugs, but the original difference between the computers' numbers was probably linked to the older/more recent Unity Web Players they possessed. So the info you posted may well be helpful in finally resolving this issue.

I think I recall Spy mentioning, however, that he was having no problems at all with the other Unity-based games on his computer.  Is that still the case, Spy, now that you are bugged on SHSO?  I just wonder if the problem is entirely with Unity, or is a SHSO/Unity interaction.  If it's only SHSO that's bugged out of the Unity-based games, then it's the latter.

I'm with Millsfan, it's more fun to read stuff about the game rather than the game's bugs, but I think this forum has done really good work on trying to solve the bugs the last few days, and there's no doubt a bug-free SHSO is what we all want!  That and more new content....

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

ok thnx now i can see my cube now lol

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> This (the weird size readings) has always been the case with Unity and SHS. It may have something to do with the current main glitches, but I don't think so.
> 
> Speaking of glitches, is all the FFF missions (including Mayhem) glitched (FFF can not be targeted) for any of you?
> 
> Highest I've seen. Hopefully will get a new Top 10 list, soon. I don't think I'll be on it anymore.


yes my cousin is and commander cowboy battler is second

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

yes my cousin is and commander cowboy battler is second

----------


## CenturianSpy

> It bugs me that instead of discussing new characters or exciting things, the forum is now just all the CBR members trying to fix the games bugs. A LOT has changed.


This forum has always been a great place for _current_ SHSO info. It just so happens the most popular info right now is the bug/glitches. I too look forward to the day when we're discussing new stuff...like how cool the PUs for the next character are. *spoilers:*
Thunderbolts Punisher calls on a different Thunderbolt teammate for each of his PUs
*end of spoilers*




> I think I recall Spy mentioning, however, that he was having no problems at all with the other Unity-based games on his computer.  Is that still the case, Spy, now that you are bugged on SHSO?  I just wonder if the problem is entirely with Unity, or is a SHSO/Unity interaction.  If it's only SHSO that's bugged out of the Unity-based games, then it's the latter.


Pretty close, Crazy_Sean...but it wasn't me who said this (I remember the same post but don't remember the original poster who said it- I guess I'm showing my age. I guess I should increase my Omega-3 intake!). Although I've had no issue with the LEGO My City Unity game. I said my glitches started immediately after my nephew downloaded the My City game. This led to my original theory that the glitch was caused by multiple/competing versions of Unity on the same PC. I also based this theory partially on remembering that Raven said that she was experiencing the glitch _and_ she had multiple family accounts that caused her to update each account (download patches) every update. *Now* I'm of the mindset that the glitch is caused by the newest Unity version and the Achievement system.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

Lollllllllllllllllllllllllllll

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

How do you upload images someone tell me its not working

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Most images seen here are hosted elsewhere (Photobucket in my case) and just linked here, but others are included as attachments in posts (which have file size limits, by the way).

----------


## raw68

> When did the World Events reward switch to Thing's gold badge? Ms. Marvel's lasted less than a week.
> 
> Edit: Might as well add some good news on my front. First, yesterday, I got my first supreme hero, EotE Spidey! Whew, 75 adamantium missions.
> 
> 
> Then, just within the hour, I finally reached the coveted 4k squad level. I'm so glad, I got Deadpool to dance next to my alt account's Vision.


Congrats on 4K RavinRay

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

Add me im mars interplanetary prophet im on rn ill add u fantastic seeker robin

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> When did the World Events reward switch to Thing's gold badge? Ms. Marvel's lasted less than a week.
> 
> Edit: Might as well add some good news on my front. First, yesterday, I got my first supreme hero, EotE Spidey! Whew, 75 adamantium missions.
> 
> 
> Then, just within the hour, I finally reached the coveted 4k squad level. I'm so glad, I got Deadpool to dance next to my alt account's Vision.


Hey! I was working on EOTE - Supreme! Lol. Congrats Ray!

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

squad name?

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

squad name?//

----------


## millsfan

Do you guys think thunderbolt punisher is a repaint or a new hero?  I always wanted a fast-paced punisher.  Much like ghost rider before classic ghost rider came out, I want a new move set for punisher

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Do you guys think thunderbolt punisher is a repaint or a new hero?  I always wanted a fast-paced punisher.  Much like ghost rider before classic ghost rider came out, I want a new move set for punisher


*spoilers:*
Based on the latest Codebreaker Report, the new Punisher's PUs are completely different, which is a good sign that his moveset (combo) may be different, too
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Given that we've had Ms Marvel, Thing, and Cyclops gold badges as the World Event giveaway (well, for a load of fractals or 10 if you are lucky), I assume Falcon is next as he was the other one of the original four heroes that you received when you started an SHSO account before Recharge.  I wonder what will be next in sequence?  We've had mystery box heroes/villains, XP potions, gold badges....  It's time for a new hero, really, that will generate the kind of frantic fractal bidding that Spidey Noir did, or Iron Fist, or even the hero/badges bundles.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Given that we've had Ms Marvel, Thing, and Cyclops gold badges as the World Event giveaway (well, for a load of fractals or 10 if you are lucky), I assume Falcon is next as he was the other one of the original four heroes that you received when you started an SHSO account before Recharge.  I wonder what will be next in sequence?  We've had mystery box heroes/villains, XP potions, gold badges....  It's time for a new hero, really, that will generate the kind of frantic fractal bidding that Spidey Noir did, or Iron Fist, or even the hero/badges bundles.


I figure Gaz will stick with the Gold Badges for starter heroes and do the new four starters' badges. 

ALSO...I'd like to see a Gold Badge Mystery Box where it sells for around half the price of Gold Badges (25-35 gold), but you get a random badge...I'd also like to see a sale soon on Gold Badges, I'd buy a Gold Bundle MTX if/when that happens.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

After badges, a good offer would be prestige or Mystery Box-only sidekicks, such as Giganto or Mini EotE Spidey. You can bet there'll be a flurry of bids for the latter if that ever happens. Same goes if Iron Spider gets offered.

----------


## Raven

> Hmm.  Well, I have two PCs sitting next to one another: one plays the game fine, one doesn't.
> 
> On the PC that plays the game fine, ./webplayer/setup reads "SHS 1.1GB."
> On the PC that does NOT play the game fine, ./webplayer/setup reads reads "SHS -849159606 Bytes."
> 
> Perhaps it's a coincidence, perhaps not.  But I thought I'd just put this out there for the team to troubleshoot.  I'm currently in a very painful and prolonged customer service ticket with a SHS tech who isn't even reading my very detailed "Provided info" entries, which is infuriating.


I have noticed the SHS -849159606 Bytes reading too on my glitched machines.

----------


## Raven

> I'm with Millsfan, it's more fun to read stuff about the game rather than the game's bugs, but I think this forum has done really good work on trying to solve the bugs the last few days, and there's no doubt a bug-free SHSO is what we all want!  That and more new content....


The bug talk has been useful and drew Scott's attention to the issue. I felt like I was the only one with it originally so it's been good to see others here get it (well not good per se... but it kinda gives me hope it will get fixed faster if the problem is more widespread!). 

I think the developers recognize that we have a mature, intelligent and experienced community here, so if we say something is really wrong with the game then there genuinely is a problem beyond just re-freshing the cache or trying a different browser and they need to take notice of it.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I discovered something unexpected with the mission-only boost potions (damage, armor, and health): the one-hour duration counts down even in the zones and not just in missions. I came off a crisis mission using all three, and then started farming fractals with megacollect. Now all three boosts are expired, without me doing another mission. I don't remember if the boosts duration' also counted down before the Recharge, but at any rate it forces players to keep playing missions to maximize the use of the boosts, which is not always possible. I just hope that adjusting their timers so they won't count down while in the zones won't create more problems.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I discovered something unexpected with the mission-only boost potions (damage, armor, and health): the one-hour duration counts down even in the zones and not just in missions. I came off a crisis mission using all three, and then started farming fractals with megacollect. Now all three boosts are expired, without me doing another mission. I don't remember if the boosts duration' also counted down before the Recharge, but at any rate it forces players to keep playing missions to maximize the use of the boosts, which is not always possible. I just hope that adjusting their timers so they won't count down while in the zones won't create more problems.


Makes sense that they all count down once used, they're all in the same game file...besides I rather Gaz make agro in social zones. I shudder to think about the amount of coding it would take to make it specific to missions. I'd rather Gaz focus on making the emotes work in missions. Some people can do them, I can't (anymore). I miss farting and dancing after a righteous kill.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I'd rather Gaz focus on making the emotes work in missions. Some people can do them, I can't (anymore). I miss farting and dancing after a righteous kill.


I always taunt Mayhem Foom as emotes work there all the time.

What, for you, is a _righteous_ kill?

----------


## general miner baron

For some reason Rocket Raccoon was available to play in the When Titans Clash Crisis Mission.

----------


## Charles LePage

"Captain Marvel, Sam Wilson & More Celebrate Fourth of July with Marvel Games"

http://www.comicbookresources.com/ar...y-celebrations

Just not OUR Marvel Game of choice.   :Smile:   Though, to be fair, it's not like we are lacking Captain Americas or Falcons.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I always taunt Mayhem Foom as emotes work there all the time.
> 
> What, for you, is a _righteous_ kill?


All my KOs and kills in SHSO are righteous! I love to crush my enemies, to see my enemies driven before me, and hear the lamentations of their women!

----------


## Ace

> All my KOs and kills in SHSO are righteous! I love to crush my enemies, to see my enemies driven before me, and hear the lamentations of their women!


Where I am right now I'm suppose to be quiet! Lolz, why did I have to read your post. Darn it Spy!

----------


## Carmaicol

> Makes sense that they all count down once used, they're all in the same game file...besides I rather Gaz make agro in social zones. I shudder to think about the amount of coding it would take to make it specific to missions. I'd rather Gaz focus on making the emotes work in missions. Some people can do them, I can't (anymore). I miss farting and dancing after a righteous kill.


If you play 2 missions in a row they start working. By row I mean launch the second mission without returning to a city.

And yes, all potions last an hour regardless of how many missions you play.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I discovered something unexpected with the mission-only boost potions (damage, armor, and health): the one-hour duration counts down even in the zones and not just in missions. I came off a crisis mission using all three, and then started farming fractals with megacollect. Now all three boosts are expired, without me doing another mission. I don't remember if the boosts duration' also counted down before the Recharge, but at any rate it forces players to keep playing missions to maximize the use of the boosts, which is not always possible. I just hope that adjusting their timers so they won't count down while in the zones won't create more problems.


You know, I think the potions have always worked for an hour of log in time, not matter whether you are in a mission or not.  That's how it's seemed to me, and I joined the game before Recharge.  I often use the speed potion when banging about in the zones, hunting down impy, or poking star trees or chasing villains (yes, I am that pathetic, I still haven't reached my 500 star tree pokes for my agent account), and of course if that potion works for an hour of log in time, no matter what you are up to, it makes sense that the other potions are programmed the same.  I generally don't use the other potions unless I know I'm going to doing missions intensively for a while.

So, sorry Ray, I know you've been in the game way longer than I have, but maybe you just missed this one!  A rare event!

By the way, what does the new mission give in terms of crafting potions?  I haven't played it yet - I'm waiting for my boy Helmer to get back into the game, and he would hate it if I had bought the mission before him!  Of course, he doesn't know I have an agent account, but I still feel morally I have to let him buy the mission first!

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Just played the Fing Fang Foom Mayhem with Enchantress, and it seems to be bust.  After I'd zapped FFF's paw, he collapsed as usual, but then nothing I did had any effect after that, including using my HP.  Anyone else having problems with FFF?

----------


## millsfan

From SHSO FACEBOOK: "Squadies!
Looks like we'll be bringing the game down at 3:00pm PDT for a little bit of maintenance here. Some updates there. Special things all around.
Estimated Downtime: Two Fireworks and a Lightning bolt?"

So is this an update or really maintenance? Scott confuses me when he puts update and maintenance in the same post.

----------


## Ace

Update and maintenance incoming. Hopefully more fixes can take place.

@millsfan- Seems we posted the same time :P.

I think it's both. Maybe they're going to add Thunderbolt Punisher and also try to fix a few more bugs.

----------


## millsfan

> Update and maintenance incoming. Hopefully more fixes can take place.


Ok you say update and maintenance, like scott.  Do you think it is an UPDATE or MAINTENANCE? OR both?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> For some reason Rocket Raccoon was available to play in the When Titans Clash Crisis Mission.


I know, I was going to ask you about that after our team-up. I know that last year there was a bug wherein heroes can play villains-only missions when my EotE Spidey completed Bring on the Bad Guys and I sent Gaz a ticket and they fixed that glitch. My mouse was acting up causing Dark Phoenix to HU prematurely at times.

----------


## Scott@SHSO

Just throwing it out there, perhaps it's both maintenance _and_ an update. Just stay tuned for the next twenty-four hours.

Also, kudos and thanks to everyone that contributed to hunting down this horrible horrible bug!

The biggest obstacle was getting 100% reproduction steps, which I believe we have now! The fix is taking a bit longer than anticipated, but we're working the kinks out. Turns out, this one's a bigger issue than anticipated. But we've introduced some maintenance today to help understand the issue with better clarity. So logs are still helpful at this time. Clearing your Unity3D webplayer cache (just the cache) may solve a few issues after this maintenance, but not the elephant in the room--although I'll recommenced you all might want a good nuke of that cache if you have any new issues in the next few days.

Since this is a tricky bug, we're grateful for the effort made and info provided by everyone this last weekend; we're so sorry to the players long affected by this bug.  For our bug hunters, once we get this fix live and if you don't have a Bug Catcher title yet, let me know and we can gift you!  PM me if your Squad name isn't in your posts or signature.

----------


## millsfan

> Just throwing it out there, perhaps it's both maintenance _and_ an update. Just stay tuned for the next twenty-four hours.
> 
> Also, kudos and thanks to everyone that contributed to hunting down this horrible horrible bug!
> 
> The biggest obstacle was getting 100% reproduction steps, which I believe we have now! The fix is taking a bit longer than anticipated, but we're working the kinks out. Turns out, this one's a bigger issue than anticipated. But we've introduced some maintenance today to help understand the issue with better clarity. So logs are still helpful at this time. Clearing your Unity3D webplayer cache (just the cache) may solve a few issues after this maintenance, but not the elephant in the room--although I'll recommenced you all might want a good nuke of that cache if you have any new issues in the next few days.
> 
> Since this is a tricky bug, we're grateful for the effort made and info provided by everyone this last weekend; we're so sorry to the players long affected by this bug.  For our bug hunters, once we get this fix live and if you don't have a Bug Catcher title yet, let me know and we can gift you!  PM me if your Squad name isn't in your posts or signature.


Hi Scott. I was the Mac user who you have instructions to. I posted a while ago, but you didn't see it. I went I to the logs folder (Mac) and unity wanst present.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Speaking of glitches, is all the FFF missions (including Mayhem) glitched (FFF can not be targeted) for any of you?





> Just played the Fing Fang Foom Mayhem with Enchantress, and it seems to be bust.  After I'd zapped FFF's paw, he collapsed as usual, but then nothing I did had any effect after that, including using my HP.  Anyone else having problems with FFF?


Yep, I posted this a few pages back. Good to see it's a shared issue.

This was the same problem that caused Gaz to remove his two missions from the shop.

----------


## Raven

> Just throwing it out there, perhaps it's both maintenance _and_ an update. Just stay tuned for the next twenty-four hours.
> 
> Also, kudos and thanks to everyone that contributed to hunting down this horrible horrible bug!
> 
> The biggest obstacle was getting 100% reproduction steps, which I believe we have now! The fix is taking a bit longer than anticipated, but we're working the kinks out. Turns out, this one's a bigger issue than anticipated. But we've introduced some maintenance today to help understand the issue with better clarity. So logs are still helpful at this time. Clearing your Unity3D webplayer cache (just the cache) may solve a few issues after this maintenance, but not the elephant in the room--although I'll recommenced you all might want a good nuke of that cache if you have any new issues in the next few days.
> 
> Since this is a tricky bug, we're grateful for the effort made and info provided by everyone this last weekend; we're so sorry to the players long affected by this bug.  For our bug hunters, once we get this fix live and if you don't have a Bug Catcher title yet, let me know and we can gift you!  PM me if your Squad name isn't in your posts or signature.


Thanks for the offer of the title Scott, but frankly an extension to my one month membership is really what I expect to receive as compensation.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Thanks for the offer of the title Scott, but frankly an extension to my one month membership is really what I expect to receive as compensation.


I think this is fair. I deserve an extension, too.

----------


## millsfan

I just want to fix my MAC problem.  I told Scott where I got lost with the instructions but NO response YET

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Game is back up, downloading files now…

----------


## raw68

Game must be back up:  downloading files

----------


## raw68

Doesn't look like anything new.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Gaz showing off their exclusive title, medallion, and Future Foundation IW:




Edit: Card game is broke for me...

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Gaz showing off their exclusive title, medallion, and Future Foundation IW:


must of left i dont see them any more

----------


## millsfan

> Gaz showing off their exclusive title, medallion, and Future Foundation IW:


Its about time staff finally have a way of making themselves stand out from players.  Well it is cool to see new content (kinda)

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Spy just slowly look at these files.

----------


## millsfan

I wonder if thunderbolt punisher could have came out today.  If he is just a re-paint then I dont see why not

----------


## Ravin' Ray

New items usually if not always appear when the store resets at midnight PDT, same time the daily log-in gift resets, so the next hero will come this midnight or the next one.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> I wonder if thunderbolt punisher could have came out today.  If he is just a re-paint then I dont see why not


*spoilers:*
If you've seen the codebreaker reports he is no longer a repaint.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Spy just slowly look at these files.


Are you talking about the "Nick Cage" obvious mistake in the files?

----------


## Oyjord

> Just throwing it out there, perhaps it's both maintenance _and_ an update. Just stay tuned for the next twenty-four hours.
> 
> Also, kudos and thanks to everyone that contributed to hunting down this horrible horrible bug!
> 
> The biggest obstacle was getting 100% reproduction steps, which I believe we have now! The fix is taking a bit longer than anticipated, but we're working the kinks out. Turns out, this one's a bigger issue than anticipated. But we've introduced some maintenance today to help understand the issue with better clarity. So logs are still helpful at this time. Clearing your Unity3D webplayer cache (just the cache) may solve a few issues after this maintenance, but not the elephant in the room--although I'll recommenced you all might want a good nuke of that cache if you have any new issues in the next few days.
> 
> Since this is a tricky bug, we're grateful for the effort made and info provided by everyone this last weekend; we're so sorry to the players long affected by this bug.  For our bug hunters, once we get this fix live and if you don't have a Bug Catcher title yet, let me know and we can gift you!  PM me if your Squad name isn't in your posts or signature.


Well, I had high hopes for this update, and I nuked my SHS cache, redownloaded all the files (for the umpteenth time)...and the game still doesn't work.  I can't change characters, I don't see any shards/fractals, I can't use the flight pads, etc.

----------


## Bhat Mang

Well, I share your pain now...




> Well, I had high hopes for this update, and I nuked my SHS cache, redownloaded all the files (for the umpteenth time)...and the game still doesn't work.  I can't change characters, I don't see any shards/fractals, I can't use the flight pads, etc.





> Just throwing it out there, perhaps it's both maintenance _and_ an update. Just stay tuned for the next twenty-four hours.
> 
> Also, kudos and thanks to everyone that contributed to hunting down this horrible horrible bug!
> 
> The biggest obstacle was getting 100% reproduction steps, which I believe we have now! The fix is taking a bit longer than anticipated, but we're working the kinks out. Turns out, this one's a bigger issue than anticipated. But we've introduced some maintenance today to help understand the issue with better clarity. So logs are still helpful at this time. Clearing your Unity3D webplayer cache (just the cache) may solve a few issues after this maintenance, but not the elephant in the room--although I'll recommenced you all might want a good nuke of that cache if you have any new issues in the next few days.
> 
> Since this is a tricky bug, we're grateful for the effort made and info provided by everyone this last weekend; we're so sorry to the players long affected by this bug.  For our bug hunters, once we get this fix live and if you don't have a Bug Catcher title yet, let me know and we can gift you!  PM me if your Squad name isn't in your posts or signature.

----------


## millsfan

Scott posted the mac instructions to fixing the character glitch a ton of pages back but toward the end of the steps, the Unity folder wasn't in logs.  I'm going to be reposting my issue until anyone can help

----------


## Bhat Mang

Millsfan, was it this one?  Or some other info you were looking for?




> For OS X Macs, you should be able to find your log files through Finder:
> 
> [root device]/Users/[user name]/Library/Logs/Unity/Player.log
> 
> You may have to unhide the Library folder, or reveal the Library option in the Go menu by holding down the Option key:
> https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3663481





> Scott posted the mac instructions to fixing the character glitch a ton of pages back but toward the end of the steps, the Unity folder wasn't in logs.  I'm going to be reposting my issue until anyone can help

----------


## millsfan

> Millsfan, was it this one?  Or some other info you were looking for?


Ya..I got up to the logs part.. Unity is not there though so, I wanted to see what Scott suggested

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Well, I had high hopes for this update, and I nuked my SHS cache, redownloaded all the files (for the umpteenth time)...and the game still doesn't work.  I can't change characters, I don't see any shards/fractals, I can't use the flight pads, etc.





> Well, I share your pain now...


Posting the S.S. Pudding work-around for all new & late-comers: Once you enter the game _immediately_ go to the Achievement section and then close the Achievement section. This will 'fix' the character swapping & fractal issues...which are the worst of the current glitches.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Edit: Card game is broke for me...


For me, the card game bust isn't new, it's been one of the many glitches that comprise this mega-bug - I've been able to enter the card game, play around with my decks and so forth, but when I try and play a quest the loading gets stuck and I have to log out.  I haven't tried PvP.  Even doing the Achievements getaround doesn't fix this glitch.  Maddening for me, I love the card game....

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Are you talking about the "Nick Cage" obvious mistake in the files?


yup. a whole lot of Nick.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

anyone else not seeing the updates?

----------


## Raven

> Posting the S.S. Pudding work-around for all new & late-comers: Once you enter the game _immediately_ go to the Achievement section and then close the Achievement section. This will 'fix' the character swapping & fractal issues...which are the worst of the current glitches.


I nuked my cache then downloaded the new files and I was able to get that workaround to work last night and played for the first time in about 2 weeks. Prior to this, once I opened the achievement section I could not exit it. Rather annoying not knowing where I am at with the achievements I was tracking but at least I could do some collecting on various heroes and try out the new mission. 

I still had some issue with the load getting past 76%, first try it sat there for about 10 minutes so I cancelled at refreshed the page, second try it stayed at 76% for about 5 minutes before continuing to load the rest.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

So are the problems fixed or no? I read the past few pages and I wasn't sure. I think I was just confused.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So are the problems fixed or no? I read the past few pages and I wasn't sure. I think I was just confused.


Nope. There is tha Achievement glitch which isn't showing players correct Achievements or not correctly filling out Achievements when completed. There's the bug that isn't allowing players to switch between characters. There's the Fin Fang Foom mission bugs which doesn't allow the targeting of FFF when his head is on the ground. And, there's the Card Game bug that doesn't allow players to enter card quests. I'm sure there are others...but these seem to be the main four.

----------


## CenturianSpy

8000 fractals...or 7200 w/membership.



For the Imgurless, Thunderbolts Punisher is here.

----------


## Charles LePage

> 8000 fractals...or 7200 w/membership.
> 
> 
> 
> For the Imgurless, Thunderbolts Punisher is here.


Was it just me, or did the gold purchase amount for Thunderbolts Punisher not match up with the fractal cost?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Was it just me, or did the gold purchase amount for Thunderbolts Punisher not match up with the fractal cost?


You're right, Charles. 450/500 gold vs. 7200/8000 gold. This may be the new norm for characters...

----------


## Carmaicol

For me it looks like this: 



Nothing weird, of course. I don't understand Gaz conversion rate, for me 500 Gold worths more than 10'000 or 15'000 fractals.

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## CenturianSpy

For the Imgur-less:
- Sale on Captain Americas
- Bonus XP Weekend
- 4X Fractal Burst weekend hours
- FFF Fix
- Acknowledgement of the character selecting/Achievements bugs
- TBolts Punisher announcement
- World Events awarding Regular Punisher

----------


## Ace

> 


Thanks for the gameplay Spy; now I know what he is capable of. That lag though.....'-'

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Thanks for the gameplay Spy; now I know what he is capable of. That lag though.....'-'


Lag mostly caused from the Bandicam software...and I work from home so I have my good internet for my business and a _much_ cheaper internet for entertainment.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

T.Punisher is also WIP in the shop for me. I also noticed that items already bought don't appear is "owned" in the bottom right of the window and are actively clickable (green cursor). I ran into MrGamesRus (Count Bureaucratic Penguin) in the Daily Bugle a few minutes ago with a maxed-out Punisher (but with the glow turned off).

----------


## CenturianSpy

I'm officially enamored with TBolts Punisher. Good to see SHSO back on the cartoon-ey track. I love all three of his PUs and I think it's the best HU in the game. Kudos to Gaz on this guy, he's ridiculously fun!

----------


## millsfan

It makes me sad to have to write this but, Hero Up really needs to get as much people as possible from marvel heroes to help fix hero up's problems.  I use to have tons of fun on here and now when I go on to try out the new Punisher with my brother, he has no patience for all the bugs in the game.  Besides having the character switching glitch (yes they are trying to fix it), we tried loading up a mission and I got stuck on the loading screen.  I'm refreshing now but my brother already got impatient and logged off.  It is SAD that a good game now has all these problems.

EDIT: Tried loading up the same mission: MAGNETEORS.  This time I got to the mission lobby, yet it wouldn't start.  It is SAD how gazillion isnt pushing marvel heroes staff over to fix this.  HERO UP is great and we would like to play!

2ND EDIT:  My brother who has played for many years refuses to play now so, I told him to come sit down in my room to watch punishers moveset.  I finally got him to come watch me play.  I loaded up a NEW mission (since magneteors clearly doesnt work)... THIS MISSION WONT LOAD EITHER

I'm sorry but this is UNACCEPTABLE!!

----------


## S.S. Pudding

> I'm officially enamored with TBolts Punisher. Good to see SHSO back on the cartoon-ey track. I love all three of his PUs and I think it's the best HU in the game. Kudos to Gaz on this guy, he's ridiculously fun!


Yes, yes and YES! Love the HU!! Also yay for Invisible Woman being made available again for those that missed her before she was retired to mystery boxes.

----------


## millsfan

Ok I FINALLY got on a mission (all for juggernaut).  I would love if hero up didnt have all these glitches so it wouldn't be so difficult to simply PLAY. 

Thunderbolts Punisher is awesome!  He is what I always wanted, a fasted paced awesome Punisher.  I love the new concept of having support characters in the Right Clicks (because its the Thunderbolts team working together).  I also love how his second right click is buffs with attacks (electra).  I always disliked how they continually gave characters buffs instead of an attacking right clickbecause I like attacking a lot.  So having an attacking move with buffs is awesome.  Thunderbolts Punisher also has an amazing AWESOME new concept as a hero up... It is great

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

I wonder if Tbolt Punisher's heroup was inspired in Mad Max: Fury Road lol
That guy with the flaming guitar.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I wonder if Tbolt Punisher's heroup was inspired in Mad Max: Fury Road lol
> That guy with the flaming guitar.


I think this blended with the Bunnisher Gaz already had in the game is _exactly_ what I thought, too (plus a little bit of Thor)! It's simply AWESOME! *PLUS CONFETTI!*

Edit: Only way it would be better if you could see Rulk was driving and Elektra was riding shotgun!

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> I think this blended with the Bunnisher Gaz already had in the game is _exactly_ what I thought, too (plus a little bit of Thor)! It's simply AWESOME! *PLUS CONFETTI!*
> 
> Edit: Only way it would be better if you could see Rulk was driving and Elektra was riding shotgun!


That would be fantastic!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Carmaicol

I tried to take a good screenshoot but it was too fast and I took the worst angle:



So Thunderbolt Punisher's Deadpool Truck>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Anything else in the game.

Also I finish the last Crisis misions in Ada using Lev.20 Loki+Yesterday's Chimichanga+(armor+attack+speed bosts) and it's loooong. The hardest part for me were those pesky Mysterios, almost died there and the start of the boss fight against Dr. Octopus, once the rest of the heroes are there is pretty easy. And the cube is nice to look at.

----------


## Scott@SHSO

Hello CBR'ites!

Just a heads-up that we've started investigating suspicious game behavior, and we've started banning accounts based on resulting evidence.

We can't go into details about our investigations, but none of you have anything to worry about, I hope, right?

P.S. For those of you having issues with seeing Thunderbolts Punisher's icons and portraits (trust me, he's more than just a WIP image) just remember that _hint_ earlier about deleting your old cache and re-downloading the game files. A fresh cache is a happy cache.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> P.S. For those of you having issues with seeing Thunderbolts Punisher's icons and portraits (trust me, he's more than just a WIP image) just remember that _hint_ earlier about deleting your old cache and re-downloading the game files. A fresh cache is a happy cache.


Scott, I did that on the laptop, (deleted the cache but did not re-download the files) no effect. Now I'm here on the office PC using Firefox's privacy window, no effect either. I'll try again when the collectables reset at 5PM PDT (which is 8AM here) in about 15 minutes.

Edit: Did it, went back it, still WIP for me on the office PC _and_ the laptop.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Just a heads-up that we've started investigating suspicious game behavior, and we've started banning accounts based on resulting evidence.
> 
> We can't go into details about our investigations, but none of you have anything to worry about, I hope, right?


Let me proactive and admit my suspicious behavior.   I play SHSO too much and have spent way too much money on it.  I accept whatever punishment I have earned.

----------


## millsfan

I cant get over how fresh and new THUNDERBOLTS PUNISHER feels.  Not only does he have a great fast paced combo, His right clicks and hero up all feature a somewhat new concept of support characters coming and helping you fight.  So cool!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hello CBR'ites!
> 
> Just a heads-up that we've started investigating suspicious game behavior, and we've started banning accounts based on resulting evidence.
> 
> We can't go into details about our investigations, but none of you have anything to worry about, I hope, right?


I press the fart/burp button _way_ more than a man my age should.

I'm guessing: 1. people are using a gold hack or speed hack or fractal hack. 2. people using bot with sidekick for fractal collecting. 3. people sharing/trading accounts 4. a crackdown on people who bought and used all those 5000XP potions when they were in the shop for 45 Fractals.

I'm a #4. I like many, thought it was a sale/fractal-sink. Here's the letter I sent and response from Gaz:



I'm guessing it's a gold/speed/fractal hack...I've seen way too many videos and screenshots of people way over my 400K fractals that had no business being there.

**EDIT (looks like I guessed right!) : Gaz posted this on their FB: 


> Citizens of Super Hero City!
> 
> It has come to our attention that suspicious players have been tampering with the fractal economy.
> 
> We have started banning accounts that displayed evidence of such tampering, and will continue to investigate others.
> 
> Per our End User Licensing Agreement, we reserve the right to reduce, liquidate, deactivate, suspend or terminate your Virtual Currency or access thereto if we terminate the Service or if we suspect, after investigation, that you have misused the Virtual Currency service, violated the terms of this Agreement, or have otherwise used the Virtual Currency service to conduct any fraudulent or illegal activity.
> 
> Play by the Hero's Code and you have nothing to worry about. Respect others, don't reveal your personal info & secret identity, chat appropriately and don't cheat!

----------


## Scott@SHSO

> Scott, I did that on the laptop, (deleted the cache but did not re-download the files) no effect. Now I'm here on the office PC using Firefox's privacy window, no effect either. I'll try again when the collectables reset at 5PM PDT (which is 8AM here) in about 15 minutes.
> 
> Edit: Did it, went back it, still WIP for me on the office PC _and_ the laptop.




Hey Ray, when you select another player do you still see a swirly loading icon? From our testing, the art files are usually included in the later half of the download. It's best to make sure all the files have downloaded once the cache was completely cleared. Try installing the game files through the main page instead of downloading them while playing through the webplayer.

----------


## Carmaicol

> Hello CBR'ites!
> 
> Just a heads-up that we've started investigating suspicious game behavior, and we've started banning accounts based on resulting evidence.


Errr, I like to run in circles around Villianville more than I should.

----------


## Charles LePage

> P.S. For those of you having issues with seeing Thunderbolts Punisher's icons and portraits (trust me, he's more than just a WIP image) just remember that _hint_ earlier about deleting your old cache and re-downloading the game files. A fresh cache is a happy cache.


This fixed my Thunderbolts Punisher WIP problem.

----------


## Raven

> Hello CBR'ites!
> 
> Just a heads-up that we've started investigating suspicious game behavior, and we've started banning accounts based on resulting evidence.


Spontaneous dancing on lamp posts... Guilty.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Hey Ray, when you select another player do you still see a swirly loading icon? From our testing, the art files are usually included in the later half of the download. It's best to make sure all the files have downloaded once the cache was completely cleared. Try installing the game files through the main page instead of downloading them while playing through the webplayer.


Ok, let me try that. I'm in a workshop at a hotel connected via its WiFi. The workshop is delayed so I have some free time with my laptop. I'll log-off my agent account and switch to my non-agent.

Next, I clear Firefox's cache (but not cookies).

Then I close Firefox, reload it, and go to the heroup.com main oage. The graphics load in seconds.

Now I click the download game files button. Download is near instant.

I log on to my non-agent account. I see a Unity progress bar in the middle of screen, followed by the SHSO loading screen.

I'm back in the Daily Bugle and go to the shop.

Punisher is still hiding his face. I don't think he likes me.

For what it's worth, when I downloaded the latest update yesterday, both PCs were connected to the office network. At that time, Punisher was not yet at the store.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Ok, Punisher may not like to show his face to me, but…

*I won the War Machine Mk 2 contest!!!♥♥♥♥♥*

Well, one of the three co-winners. Now Fire Prince Duck can buy Star Lord, Annihilus and the agent sidekicks, as well as select gold badges.

Yeah, I could do this all day.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Ok, Punisher may not like to show his face to me, but…
> 
> [CENTER]*I won the War Machine Mk 2 contest!!!♥♥♥♥♥*
> 
> Well, one of the three co-winners. Now Fire Prince Duck can buy Star Lord, Annihilus and the agent sidekicks, as well as select gold badges.
> 
> Yeah, I could do this all day.


Congrats! Get that Agent-Only stuff!

----------


## Raven

> Ok, let me try that. I'm in a workshop at a hotel connected via its WiFi. The workshop is delayed so I have some free time with my laptop. I'll log-off my agent account and switch to my non-agent.
> 
> Next, I clear Firefox's cache (but not cookies).
> 
> Then I close Firefox, reload it, and go to the heroup.com main oage. The graphics load in seconds.
> 
> Now I click the download game files button. Download is near instant.
> 
> I log on to my non-agent account. I see a Unity progress bar in the middle of screen, followed by the SHSO loading screen.
> ...


I think he means to clear your unity cache before downloading the game files, not your browser cache.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I think he means to clear your unity cache before downloading the game files, not your browser cache.


Ah, ok, thanks for that.

----------


## Carmaicol

Crear cache+redownload everything worked for me as well.

Congrats, Ray.

----------


## S.S. Pudding

> **EDIT (looks like I guessed right!) : Gaz posted this on their FB:


Heh I would have no idea how to even start a hack. I can't even get the file logs from my computer I am so ignorant with computers...

----------


## millsfan

> I press the fart/burp button _way_ more than a man my age should.
> 
> I'm guessing: 1. people are using a gold hack or speed hack or fractal hack. 2. people using bot with sidekick for fractal collecting. 3. people sharing/trading accounts 4. a crackdown on people who bought and used all those 5000XP potions when they were in the shop for 45 Fractals.
> 
> I'm a #4. I like many, thought it was a sale/fractal-sink. Here's the letter I sent and response from Gaz:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it's a gold/speed/fractal hack...I've seen way too many videos and screenshots of people way over my 400K fractals that had no business being there.
> ...


Did hero up ever post a message regarding if that was a sale or not

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Punisher is now the World Event award - the original.  

Ymir and Surtur mayhem is glitched for me.  I've tried to play the mission twice, and the loading screen sticks halfway.  Anyone else having the same problem?  May be part of the multiple-glitches bug, I've yet to try and get into the mission on my non-bugged laptop.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Man, I just came from a shopping spree with the now-agent Fire Prince Duck. First off, Annihilus and Star-Lord, the two agent heroes I don't have yet, and their silver badges. Next, gold badges for EotE Spidey, Superior Spidey, and Dark Phoenix, my three strongest (and most missions completed heroes at 50, 25, and 25 ada missions), who all soared to 24, 24 and 26! Then all the 500 fractal sidekicks, and one box each for all the box heroes I don't have yet (Sabretooth and Venom are mine already). No box-only heroes or sidekicks, but I still have over 100k in fractals and I have the bonus fractals to farm for over the weekend. A good start to that!

Edit: 17 boxes and I finally got Mini EotE Spidey, and I already crafted his badges way back. What luck!

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Ymir and Surtur mayhem is glitched for me.  I've tried to play the mission twice, and the loading screen sticks halfway.  Anyone else having the same problem?  May be part of the multiple-glitches bug, I've yet to try and get into the mission on my non-bugged laptop.


Same here, I was trying the Ymir and Surtur mayhem, to see Thunderbolts Punisher's attacks, and got stuck in the loading screen a few times, it's annoying that you have to wait for the respawn every time, but not only Ymir and Surtur, I got stuck in the loading of other missions as well after this update.

----------


## Xapto

Is it just me or is ThunderBolts Punisher really OP? In the combo I can do 44 damage followed by 45 damage.

I don't really mind him being OP but i'm just wondering how he can do this much damage at level 5.

I also don't have any boosts on so it's not that.

----------


## millsfan

> Is it just me or is ThunderBolts Punisher really OP? In the combo I can do 44 damage followed by 45 damage.
> 
> I don't really mind him being OP but i'm just wondering how he can do this much damage at level 5.
> 
> I also don't have any boosts on so it's not that.


Im glad they made an amazing new hero!! we went months with nothing.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Heh I would have no idea how to even start a hack. I can't even get the file logs from my computer I am so ignorant with computers...


01100101 01111000 01100001 01100011 01110100 01101100 01111001 00100000 01110111 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01100001 00100000 01001000 01000001 01000011 01001011 01000101 01010010 00100000 01110111 01101111 01110101 01101100 01100100 00100000 01110011 01100001 01111001 00100001 




> Did hero up ever post a message regarding if that was a sale or not


They changed it right away (as soon as they found out). I'm guessing it happened when they re-added the potions to the store. Never made sense why they were removed from the store...

----------


## Xapto

> Im glad they made an amazing new hero!! we went months with nothing.


Don't get me wrong i'm glad they finally made a new hero and not just a reskin it just seems he's a bit OP.

(Which I don't mind at all)

----------


## millsfan

Hey guys I just thought of something, besides it being easier since they have made  a  Punisher before, why would they finally make a new character that was tottally random?  I love the new character but its so random how they made thunderbolts punisher before Ronan, Avengers Loki, Age of ultron.

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## Ravin' Ray

> 01100101 01111000 01100001 01100011 01110100 01101100 01111001 00100000 01110111 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01100001 00100000 01001000 01000001 01000011 01001011 01000101 01010010 00100000 01110111 01101111 01110101 01101100 01100100 00100000 01110011 01100001 01111001 00100001


01011001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100100 01101111 01101110 01011100 00100110 00100011 00110000 00110011 00111001 00111011 01110100 00100000 01110011 01100001 01111001 11100010 10000000 10100110

----------


## Carmaicol

Oh, you're talking in code! I thought it was a Futurama Reference!

----------


## Raven

> 01011001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100100 01101111 01101110 01011100 00100110 00100011 00110000 00110011 00111001 00111011 01110100 00100000 01110011 01100001 01111001 11100010 10000000 10100110


01010011 01110101 01100011 01101000 00100000 01100001 00100000 01100111 01100101 01100101 01101011

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Happy Fourth of July to all from Team USA on the Forum.  Well, in a couple of hours or so, anyway!  It's already the Fourth in CET!

What do you all do on the Fourth anyway?  Fireworks, parties, but anything particular to the day?  The ritual blowing of noses in British flag handkerchiefs?  Drinking tea ironically?

Very sad, I know, but I've started playing with the new account I set up on Scott's request to check for bugs!  Just need to grind a few more fractals to get Invisible Woman before she's put back in retirement!

EDIT: Oh, bother!  I forgot the retired heroes are only available to agents when they come up for sale!  Oh well, guess Cap will have to be the fifth hero in my squad....

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Happy Fourth of July to all from Team USA on the Forum.  Well, in a couple of hours or so, anyway!  It's already the Fourth in CET!
> 
> What do you all do on the Fourth anyway?  Fireworks, parties, but anything particular to the day?  The ritual blowing of noses in British flag handkerchiefs?  Drinking tea ironically?


Cardinals' game, BBQ, beer, frozen custard, washers, cornhole, and Wiffleball. Then fireworks. Everyone is welcome!

----------


## Carmaicol

The game stops for me if I try to go to Asgard, Is anyone else having the same problem?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> The game stops for me if I try to go to Asgard, Is anyone else having the same problem?


I was able to access Asgard from the in-zone hotspot and the World tool (upper green triangle).

----------


## Carmaicol

> I was able to access Asgard from the in-zone hotspot and the World tool (upper green triangle).


Yeah, I can travel from Daily Bugle>Asgard, BB>Asgard, VV>Asgard, but if I use the world tool (as you said) at the end of a mission to go there, I get stuck in the loading screen.

Also, Happy Fourth of July!

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Yeah, I can travel from Daily Bugle>Asgard, BB>Asgard, VV>Asgard, but if I use the world tool (as you said) at the end of a mission to go there, I get stuck in the loading screen.
> 
> Also, Happy Fourth of July!


I think this is an old bug, If you click to skip the scores and then try to go to another zone or mission you will get stuck in the loading screen, but if you don't skip the scores it will work.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Hey, what happened to Gear Smart Scarf, he hasn't bed around for months.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Anybody still here?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Anybody still here?


Nope, we are all still on holiday.

----------


## Carmaicol

> Anybody still here?


I'm here, normal weekend in Mexico, but the anime summer season just started.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Anybody still here?


People are busy collecting during the 4× fractal burst.

----------


## Raven

> People are busy collecting during the 4× fractal burst.


I missed that but ran a few bonus XP missions, 1000 XP a shot with a boost potion really helps move the dial on the 20+ level heroes.

----------


## millsfan

I think hero up needs to make an epic trailer to get me hyped for the game again.  With all the glitches and months of nothing, even Punisher coming out still feels dry.  They should make age of ultron and ant man characters

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

SAW SOME HIGH LVLS 
duke funny robot-8160
prismatic aqua girl-8156
my cousin-incredible eye turtle-6975
commander cowboy battler-6231
singing sorcerer trooper -6040
idk if the ppl who was on top ten is still on the top ten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Charles LePage

The oddest one of that bunch is this one:




> duke funny robot-8160


That player is 10 levels from the current maximum... why not just get the squad to 8170 and be done with it?

----------


## Raven

> Hey, what happened to Gear Smart Scarf, he hasn't bed around for months.


I'd imagine that's pretty common for grown men who read comics.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

im really lost

----------


## Raven

> The oddest one of that bunch is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> That player is 10 levels from the current maximum... why not just get the squad to 8170 and be done with it?


Maybe he's missing something you can't buy with a fractal cheat?

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

he can chat but why didn't u max yourself my cousin that's what hes basically doing also he is mad young

----------


## Charles LePage

> Maybe he's missing something you can't buy with a fractal cheat?


Given that it's 10 levels, maybe 5 sidekicks?

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

nope he has a lvl 31 warmachine craftable

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

how u change your name in forums

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

are u on   shso?

----------


## Wollomby

Guys,

Has anyone opened any of the mystery boxes since the recent fractal game change and addition of gold badges?  Is there a chance of winning a random gold badge instead of the intended character?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> SAW SOME HIGH LVLS 
> duke funny robot-8160
> prismatic aqua girl-8156
> my cousin-incredible eye turtle-6975
> commander cowboy battler-6231
> singing sorcerer trooper -6040
> idk if the ppl who was on top ten is still on the top ten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm guessing that some of these will be banned...




> how u change your name in forums


You really can't. You have to contact a moderator.




> Guys,
> 
> Has anyone opened any of the mystery boxes since the recent fractal game change and addition of gold badges?  Is there a chance of winning a random gold badge instead of the intended character?


I haven't seen anyone post you can. I have @ 25 of them (Mystery boxes) from Daily Login bonuses, and I hope that Gaz adds them to the list of things you can win...I figure they're as valuable as missions and card quests.

----------


## Wollomby

CenturianSpy,

Did you say you got 25 gold badges from daily login?  or 25 mystery boxes from daily logins?  Thanks!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> CenturianSpy,
> 
> Did you say you got 25 gold badges from daily login?  or 25 mystery boxes from daily logins?  Thanks!


Ooooh...I see the confusion. 25 Mystery boxes. I apologize for the poorly worded response.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Guys,
> 
> Has anyone opened any of the mystery boxes since the recent fractal game change and addition of gold badges?  Is there a chance of winning a random gold badge instead of the intended character?


I've opened a few but no sign of a gold badge yet.  Apart from the loss of HQ stuff, there's not much change in evidence - indeed, if I get another Growth Potion x 3 in the 'rare' slot, I may just throw my laptop out the window!

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

something interesting to say. If you purchase someone's gold badge and don't own their silver badge, you don't need their silver badge! I just got Juggy's gold and i didn't have his silver and he's level 16.

----------


## Wollomby

Awesome, thanks guys!

A while back, if I remember correctly, I read there was going to be a change to the crafting system?

----------


## Raven

> Awesome, thanks guys!
> 
> A while back, if I remember correctly, I read there was going to be a change to the crafting system?


De-crafting items into their component parts was mentioned, I'd imagine that's on the back burner given the current state of things.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> A while back, if I remember correctly, I read there was going to be a change to the crafting system?





> De-crafting items into their component parts was mentioned, I'd imagine that's on the back burner given the current state of things.


Yeppers. Jared called it "disenfranchisement of crafting items" which _maybe_ included selling the items back. Who knows if Jared is still there...

----------


## millsfan

I've mentioned this several times, yet nobody really shared their thoughts.  Do you guys think Age of Ultron is out of question now?  Do you think we will see Antman characters?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I've mentioned this several times, yet nobody really shared their thoughts.  Do you guys think Age of Ultron is out of question now?  Do you think we will see Antman characters?


I don't see any themed content anywhere in the files...besides a possible Spider-Verse one. Also, it seems that Gaz, for whatever reason, can no longer coordinate with movie/TV/comic releases. Which is a shame because when someone searches those titles, SHSO _should_ want to be on that list. I really want Yellowjacket in the game as well as a Scott Lang version of Ant-Man. The only good news is, the recent characters released are ridiculously cool, and there's a huge pipeline of them in the game files.

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

Hey Guys, Does anybody know what "Pickup Strength" from the (mini) purple Mindless one does? Thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hey Guys, Does anybody know what "Pickup Strength" from the (mini) purple Mindless one does? Thank you!


Helps your weaker characters pick up cars and larger boulders (In Asgard's Thor challenge).

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

Thanks a lot  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

This is probably on the back-burner, but based on the shop content the following sidekicks still lack badges:

Villainville Robo-Girl
Brown Moloid
Mini Lizard
Mini Sasquatch
Alpha Crushbot
Lockheed the Dragon (really surprised that the most expensive sidekick lacks badges; he should fight in missions)
Mini Stealth Iron Man
Mini Titanium Man
Astral Imp
Ultron Legion Bot
Mini Hulkbuster Iron Man
Mini Sentinel
Mini Vision
Villainville Robo-Civ
Fire Imp
Moloid
Ultron Drone

----------


## Scott@SHSO

Hello CBR people!

First, some bad news.  The fix for the 0 achievements/can't switch characters bug is still ongoing, and it doesn't look like there'll be an update this week to address it.  We've escalated the bug with Unity, and we hope to have a solution between the end of this week and next.

In the meanwhile, there's a workaround for the inability to switch characters.  Go to the Mission airlock, change your character there, then return to the game zones:

1) Click the top right arrow menu
2) Click Pick A Mission
3) Click the Pick A Hero button
4) Click and OK the character you want to play
5) Click the Go button to go to the mission airlock
6) Click the Close X button to and return to the game zone

You should be the character you want to play.  Achievements are still being tracked internally; they're just not being displayed.

Apologies again, everyone.  We're still working at it

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Thanks for the heads-up Scott!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hello CBR people!
> 
> First, some bad news.  The fix for the 0 achievements/can't switch characters bug is still ongoing, and it doesn't look like there'll be an update this week to address it.  We've escalated the bug with Unity, and we hope to have a solution between the end of this week and next.
> 
> In the meanwhile, there's a workaround for the inability to switch characters.  Go to the Mission airlock, change your character there, then return to the game zones:
> 
> 1) Click the top right arrow menu
> 2) Click Pick A Mission
> 3) Click the Pick A Hero button
> ...


S.S. Pudding's fix is better.

----------


## Oyjord

> Hello CBR people!
> 
> First, some bad news.  The fix for the 0 achievements/can't switch characters bug is still ongoing, and it doesn't look like there'll be an update this week to address it.  We've escalated the bug with Unity, and we hope to have a solution between the end of this week and next.
> 
> In the meanwhile, there's a workaround for the inability to switch characters.  Go to the Mission airlock, change your character there, then return to the game zones:
> 
> 1) Click the top right arrow menu
> 2) Click Pick A Mission
> 3) Click the Pick A Hero button
> ...


What about the bug which keeps me from seeing any fractals/shards in game, and keeps me from using the flight pads?

----------


## millsfan

Spy, why cant shso release movie characters?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> What about the bug which keeps me from seeing any fractals/shards in game, and keeps me from using the flight pads?


S.S. Pudding's fix works for that, too. When you first enter the game open up the World Tool (upper right green arrow), open up the "Achievements" section, then close the Achievement section.




> Spy, why cant shso release movie characters?


I think I said they were unable to _coordinate_ content to movies/TV/comics releases. Gaz does have specific licenses on what they can do with costume designs and does have to get approval for specific characters. But, other than that, there is no reason they _couldn't_ give us this themed content. I think the main issue is they have limited resources to do so.

----------


## Bhat Mang

Maybe, though I can't get it to work (or give me different results).  I open up the achievements while the camera is still moving down to the ground (that's about as fast as I can open that window) but still no luck, meaning when I open up my mission achievements, they're all blank with no list of individual missions.  No character switching for me that way.  Instead, character switching via Pick A Mission does work for me, so I can run about my merry way.

Maybe it's a timing thing and I'm missing something in his workaround?




> S.S. Pudding's fix is better.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Maybe, though I can't get it to work (or give me different results).  I open up the achievements while the camera is still moving down to the ground (that's about as fast as I can open that window) but still no luck, meaning when I open up my mission achievements, they're all blank with no list of individual missions.  No character switching for me that way.  Instead, character switching via Pick A Mission does work for me, so I can run about my merry way.
> 
> Maybe it's a timing thing and I'm missing something in his workaround?


Will you run a quick experiment for us, please?

Wait until your squaddie populates in zone (appears), then try it. Also, do you have a sidekick on upon entering?

----------


## Bhat Mang

Happy to give it a go!

Zoned with Agent Venom without sidekick, waited for ~20-30 seconds, opened up the achievements.  Overall progress was 0/0.  Dug deeper into the mission achievements and saw all boss progress as 0/0.  Opened up one of the bosses, and no missions were listed - the window was blank.

Backed out of the achievements, and summoned FFF (no mega-collect yet... sigh...).  Reloaded game and rezoned back in with Agent Venom and FFF.  Same results: 0/0 achievements, no missions listed.

In my case, the mission path is the only way to switch characters (so far).  At least I can run and collect: the R key seems to be working.





> Will you run a quick experiment for us, please?
> 
> Wait until your squaddie populates in zone (appears), then try it. Also, do you have a sidekick on upon entering?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Happy to give it a go!
> 
> Zoned with Agent Venom without sidekick, waited for ~20-30 seconds, opened up the achievements.  Overall progress was 0/0.  Dug deeper into the mission achievements and saw all boss progress as 0/0.  Opened up one of the bosses, and no missions were listed - the window was blank.
> 
> Backed out of the achievements, and summoned FFF (no mega-collect yet... sigh...).  Reloaded game and rezoned back in with Agent Venom and FFF.  Same results: 0/0 achievements, no missions listed.
> 
> In my case, the mission path is the only way to switch characters (so far).  At least I can run and collect: the R key seems to be working.


Did you start opening Achievements or did you close the Achievement section right after you opened it?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hello CBR people!
> 
> First, some bad news.  The fix for the 0 achievements/can't switch characters bug is still ongoing, and it doesn't look like there'll be an update this week to address it.  We've escalated the bug with Unity, and we hope to have a solution between the end of this week and next.
> 
> In the meanwhile, there's a workaround for the inability to switch characters.  Go to the Mission airlock, change your character there, then return to the game zones:
> 
> 1) Click the top right arrow menu
> 2) Click Pick A Mission
> 3) Click the Pick A Hero button
> ...


Other issues I have with this post:
- #2 _should_ read "Play A Mission"
- #5 Once you select "Go" you go directly to the mission loading screen
- #6 What "X"?

Maybe I'm confused from the difference of the mission loading screen and mission "airlock" screen...

----------


## Oyjord

> S.S. Pudding's fix works for that, too. When you first enter the game open up the World Tool (upper right green arrow), open up the "Achievements" section, then close the Achievement section.


I've tried this a million times, doesn't work for me.

----------


## Bhat Mang

Hm... when loading into the zone, I waited ~20-30 seconds before clicking the achievement option open (when working, it takes about 16 seconds for me to load my achievements).  Once in the achievement window, I didn't close it right away, instead taking a couple moments to scroll through visible categories before advancing into the mission lists, then finally closing the achievements.

After your question below, I did an attempt where I waited only for the camera to settle on the ground, listening for that "Whoosh" sound (heard when spawning in) with glowy visual effects.  Then I opened the achievements window, immediately acknowledged the achievement numbers (still 0/0), then just as quickly closed the window.  After a couple moments, I reopened the window.  Still 0/0, no mission list.

I then did an attempt with the original quick timing, where I clicked open the achievements while the intro camera was scrolling down, but closed the window right away.  After a couple moments, I reopened the achievements window.  Same thing: 0/0.

Am I missing something in the timing with S.S. Pudding's steps?




> Did you start opening Achievements or did you close the Achievement section right after you opened it?

----------


## Bhat Mang

I think I got these figured out.

#2 - Yup, should be Play.
#5 - Oh, the mission entry flow is different if you play the daily mission where you end up with other players.  I think that's the "airlock".  If you don't select the daily mission, clicking the Go button takes you to the chosen mission loading screen and into the mission.
#6 - X is the red X button at the top right of the "airlock" window that closes it.

Maybe he was thinking of using just the Daily Mission.  8D




> Other issues I have with this post:
> - #2 _should_ read "Play A Mission"
> - #5 Once you select "Go" you go directly to the mission loading screen
> - #6 What "X"?
> 
> Maybe I'm confused from the difference of the mission loading screen and mission "airlock" screen...

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hm... when loading into the zone, I waited ~20-30 seconds before clicking the achievement option open (when working, it takes about 16 seconds for me to load my achievements).  Once in the achievement window, I didn't close it right away, instead taking a couple moments to scroll through visible categories before advancing into the mission lists, then finally closing the achievements.
> 
> After your question below, I did an attempt where I waited only for the camera to settle on the ground, listening for that "Whoosh" sound (heard when spawning in) with glowy visual effects.  Then I opened the achievements window, immediately acknowledged the achievement numbers (still 0/0), then just as quickly closed the window.  After a couple moments, I reopened the window.  Still 0/0, no mission list.
> 
> I then did an attempt with the original quick timing, where I clicked open the achievements while the intro camera was scrolling down, but closed the window right away.  After a couple moments, I reopened the achievements window.  Same thing: 0/0.
> 
> Am I missing something in the timing with S.S. Pudding's steps?


S.S. Pudding's workaround *doesn't* fix missions. It only allows you to switch characters, use Mega-Collect, and reloads fractals in zones. There is no mission/Achievement fix.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> I'm guessing that some of these will be banned...
> 
> You really can't. You have to contact a moderator.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone post you can. I have @ 25 of them (Mystery boxes) from Daily Login bonuses, and I hope that Gaz adds them to the list of things you can win...I figure they're as valuable as missions and card quests.












you cant auto matically assume that because ppl got more fractals than you or lvling up experience and because of their lvl or achiv points because ppl spend their life on this game my cuz(incredible eye turtle) he just be on shso like crazy every since the lvl 40 update before hell just cmon when hes free but now he just makes time

----------


## Xapto

> you cant auto matically assume that because ppl got more fractals than you or lvling up experience and because of their lvl or achiv points because ppl spend their life on this game my cuz(incredible eye turtle) he just be on shso like crazy every since the lvl 40 update before hell just cmon when hes free but now he just makes time


Some of them probably did do it properly, and some of them probably hacked their stuff. Scott said earlier that they would start banning some people for stuff and so it makes sense that SOME of the people probably hacked their way to the top.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> you cant auto matically assume that because ppl got more fractals than you or lvling up experience and because of their lvl or achiv points because ppl spend their life on this game my cuz(incredible eye turtle) he just be on shso like crazy every since the lvl 40 update before hell just cmon when hes free but now he just makes time


Pretty sure Spy was not talking about your cousin, everyone knows Incredible Eye Turtle, Commander Cowboy Battler and Singing Sorcerer Trooper, they are for sure top SHSO players, but the other 2 with nearly max squad level is really hard to believe.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> you cant auto matically assume that because ppl got more fractals than you or lvling up experience and because of their lvl or achiv points because ppl spend their life on this game my cuz(incredible eye turtle) he just be on shso like crazy every since the lvl 40 update before hell just cmon when hes free but now he just makes time





> Some of them probably did do it properly, and some of them probably hacked their stuff. Scott said earlier that they would start banning some people for stuff and so it makes sense that SOME of the people probably hacked their way to the top.





> Pretty sure Spy was not talking about your cousin, everyone knows Incredible Eye Turtle, Commander Cowboy Battler and Singing Sorcerer Trooper, they are for sure top SHSO players, but the other 2 with nearly max squad level is really hard to believe.


RCL & Xapto have it right. I recognize the player's names like Mars' cousin (I.E. Turtle) and CCB as well-known, long-term players who _probably_ did it the legitimate way. *BUT* as a long-time player myself, I'm _VERY_ suspicious of names I've never seen. I also believe in the 8.5 million accounts there are probably a few millionaires (or their kids) who have no problem dropping buttloads of money for high levels squads. You better believe if I was Gaz I'd be _extremely_ suspicious of ALL players with 5000+ levels (myself included), and anyone in the 8K range would be the first I'd look at. Kudos to anyone that has a Top 10 squad, unless they cheated, then to hell with them.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

I've spotted something, and I'm not sure if it is interesting or not!

I set up a new account on Scott's request, to check for bugs, and now I'm playing on that account and really enjoying once again the zen-like state that is induced from wandering around all the zones looking for tokens, fractals (especially the elusive golden one!), and crafting parts without the benefit of mega-collect.  The destiny achievements are fun, too - it's kind of nice to have someone decide for you what missions and activities you're going to do in SHSO, rather than to have to decide for yourself, and to try and get adamantium on missions with relatively basic heroes at low levels!  This is perfect stuff for first thing in the morning, with a nice cup of tea and later (still looking for that last golden fractal!) a cup of coffee, while waking up.

But anyway, obviously as this is a non-agent account, I don't get any XP bonuses on missions, zone activities etc.  But I then realised that on my other non-agent account (Cosmic) I DO get bonuses, and have been for as long as I can remember - only not as big bonuses as on my agent account (Serene).  So, destroying a troublebot gives me an XP bonus of 4 on my non-agent account, whereas I get an XP bonus of 6 on my agent account.  Getting adamantium on Monster Smash Crisis gives me an XP bonus of 90 on my non-agent account, and a bonus of something like 130 on my agent account.

So - why is that?  Why do I get any bonuses at all on my 'real' non-agent account, but not on my new non-agent account?  I thought that one of the key benefits of being an agent was getting XP bonuses?  Is it some kind of loyalty bonus for having played for over two years?  Or because I have had a one-week agent code previously on my Cosmic account, and this is a hang-over from that?  Or am I just missing something obvious?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Why do I get any bonuses at all on my 'real' non-agent account, but not on my new non-agent account?  I thought that one of the key benefits of being an agent was getting XP bonuses?  Is it some kind of loyalty bonus for having played for over two years?  Or because I have had a one-week agent code previously on my Cosmic account, and this is a hang-over from that?  Or am I just missing something obvious?


Did you ever buy gold for your "real" non-agent account?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Why do I get any bonuses at all on my 'real' non-agent account, but not on my new non-agent account?  I thought that one of the key benefits of being an agent was getting XP bonuses?  Is it some kind of loyalty bonus for having played for over two years?  Or because I have had a one-week agent code previously on my Cosmic account, and this is a hang-over from that?  Or am I just missing something obvious?





> Did you ever buy gold for your "real" non-agent account?


I think Charles solved this one. *ALL* of the gold MTXs (micro-transactions) come with permanent XP bonus boosters (between 10%-30%). So, even if you bought a $1 gold bundle, you get a permanent 10% XP boost. Which is why I said that Gaz needs to find another membership benefit, because the current membership benefits do _not_ rise to level of making memberships a better value than a one-time gold purchase. It's a tough balance, and Gaz hasn't found it, yet.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Did you ever buy gold for your "real" non-agent account?


To be honest, I can't remember, but I think it very likely.  I know I did for my boy Helmer's account, before I took out a year's agent membership for him, so I suspect I did for my own account.

And Spy is right - the discrepancy between the bonus levels on the two accounts (gold purchase non-agent and agent) is relatively minor.  I certainly wouldn't bother with a membership if all I was concerned about was XP bonuses, since a one-off gold purchase gives me a significant part of those bonuses.  So the benefit of an agent membership comes down to the monthly 500 gold, early access, and the heroes you can't access at all as a non-agent.   It may be that these benefits become more tempting as time goes on, depending on what gold can buy you, and what heroes come out as agent only.  I'm already a bit bummed that the only way I can get retired heroes  - of which there are now really quite a number - on my 'new' non-agent account is via mystery boxes (or World Events, maybe), and the chances of turning up a retired hero on a non-agent account via a mystery box is very low, as we all know!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> And Spy is right - the discrepancy between the bonus levels on the two accounts (gold purchase non-agent and agent) is relatively minor.


Right now I'm weighing the advantage of $10 a month membership vs MTX. A Gold Bundle at $10 gets me 1,050 gold and a 20% PERMANENT XP boost. A membership gets you 500 gold, a temporary 30%, 2x fractals (which we all agree is negligible), early access (which means squat when Gaz is averaging one character every three weeks- based on the last 5 months), and access to Agent-Only content (which many of us all ready have collected all there is to collect). So, I think Raven's idea of switching between membership and MTX is the right one for now...and *that* is ridiculous...membership benefits should have a _clear_ value proposition/justification.

----------


## Carmaicol

What if they made gold grows exponentially with a suscription, 100+ gold for each month you suscribe? Plus 3x Fractals. Plus a roster of 10-20 retired heroes at the agent store, switching every month.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> What if they made gold grows exponentially with a suscription, 100+ gold for each month you suscribe?


THAT would be way too much (especially exponetial growth- read the grain of rice on the chessboard fable)! Us 4-year vets getting 5K gold/month would be economy breaking. I'd be happy if they move it to 1,050 gold you get for the $10 MTX.  


> Plus 3x Fractals.


I think the fractal burst program could be used to augment memberships. I think it would be nice if they gave members 5 Fractal Boost potions a month. These new potions could give 4X-10X fractal boost for an hour. It would be _really_ cool if they could record the amount and have a leader board. 


> Plus a roster of 10-20 retired heroes at the agent store, switching every month.


I'm all for cycling the retired heroes. How about a "Member's Only" Mystery Box that is filled with all the retired heroes that is also winnable as a Daily Log-in bonus?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I think the fractal burst program could be used to augment memberships. I think it would be nice if they gave members 5 Fractal Boost potions a month. These new potions could give 4X-10X fractal boost for an hour. It would be _really_ cool if they could record the amount and have a leader board.


I didn't get that part; what would be on the leader board? Total fractals collected?

I also found Squire Valiant Snail's cousin:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I didn't get that part; what would be on the leader board? Total fractals collected?


Fractals in one hour...the coding would be difficult. I'd really be interested to see how many fractals one could collect in a speed collecting hour.

----------


## Raven

> Right now I'm weighing the advantage of $10 a month membership vs MTX. A Gold Bundle at $10 gets me 1,050 gold and a 20% PERMANENT XP boost. A membership gets you 500 gold, a temporary 30%, 2x fractals (which we all agree is negligible), early access (which means squat when Gaz is averaging one character every three weeks- based on the last 5 months), and access to Agent-Only content (which many of us all ready have collected all there is to collect). So, I think Raven's idea of switching between membership and MTX is the right one for now...and *that* is ridiculous...membership benefits should have a _clear_ value proposition/justification.


I'm not even sure we're the right people to be answering this question. A lot of us own most of the content and have stockpiles of currency... that really does make the membership benefits pretty negligible, however if you are a brand new player just starting I think the 2X fractals and access to all the agent only content is pretty enticing. That said, there should be bigger reward for committing to the longer term packages. How about just scrapping the one month membership entirely, make it six month minimum and give the agent only heroes for free - the future releases during your membership and the entire current catalog? Reward long term commitment big time and push casual or veteran players into micro transactions.

----------


## Oyjord

> Hello CBR people!
> 
> First, some bad news.  The fix for the 0 achievements/can't switch characters bug is still ongoing, and it doesn't look like there'll be an update this week to address it.  We've escalated the bug with Unity, and we hope to have a solution between the end of this week and next.
> 
> In the meanwhile, there's a workaround for the inability to switch characters.  Go to the Mission airlock, change your character there, then return to the game zones:
> 
> 1) Click the top right arrow menu
> 2) Click Pick A Mission
> 3) Click the Pick A Hero button
> ...


This fix DOES allow me to switch characters.  Opening and closing the Achievements panel either immediately at login or a bit after the world's populated does NOT.

However, no matter what character I switch to, I still don't see fractals or tokens in game, and all flight pads don't work.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

From my experience I was going to move to a 12-month sub from 1-month, but the Iron Spider, Giganto and especially 10% store discount made it earlier for me to switch. Now that they've scrapped 6 and 12-month subs, the 10% off will go (and buying 100 fractals for 9 gold instead of 10 is a nice effect of that though I never tried it), but Spidey and Giganto are for keeps, and in-game there are no differences between the three new subs. So yes, the 3-month sub should offer a bit more than the rest.

----------


## cpinheir

While I do enjoy playing TB Punisher, I was surprised to see how OP they made him....especially considering how they recently nerfed the prestige heroes down a few notches. I thought Juggernaught was possibly a little over the top OP, but TB Punisher makes him look almost anemic. His P2 alone, in addition granting heal/damage boost, does more damage that most HU's. And I'm pretty sure his HU is the most powerful one yet, doing insane damage AND rendering him invulnerable during the HU animation. I have done about a dozen of the more difficult crisis missions with him, and they have all been a cakewalk (I have him at level 20). I don't see any point in prestiging him, honestly.

As for the continuing problem of bugs this game is suffering from, and the general consensus that they seem to be understaffed, I wonder if the devs are doing double-duty as QA. I'm guessing it's either that, or they have one lone person trying to test changes/fixes. If they are that limited on their resources, maybe they should try tapping a few CBR members to help out with QA testing. Instead of paying $$$, they could trade QA time for free memberships. Just a thought.

----------


## Raven

> While I do enjoy playing TB Punisher, I was surprised to see how OP they made him....especially considering how they recently nerfed the prestige heroes down a few notches. I thought Juggernaught was possibly a little over the top OP, but TB Punisher makes him look almost anemic. His P2 alone, in addition granting heal/damage boost, does more damage that most HU's. And I'm pretty sure his HU is the most powerful one yet, doing insane damage AND rendering him invulnerable during the HU animation. I have done about a dozen of the more difficult crisis missions with him, and they have all been a cakewalk (I have him at level 20). I don't see any point in prestiging him, honestly.
> 
> As for the continuing problem of bugs this game is suffering from, and the general consensus that they seem to be understaffed, I wonder if the devs are doing double-duty as QA. I'm guessing it's either that, or they have one lone person trying to test changes/fixes. If they are that limited on their resources, maybe they should try tapping a few CBR members to help out with QA testing. Instead of paying $$$, they could trade QA time for free memberships. Just a thought.


Their QA has always been pretty poor. "New feature = something else broken" has been a predictable occurrence since day 1. The biggest bug fix ever has produced the biggest bug ever... should have seen it coming.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> As for the continuing problem of bugs this game is suffering from, and the general consensus that they seem to be understaffed, I wonder if the devs are doing double-duty as QA. I'm guessing it's either that, or they have one lone person trying to test changes/fixes. If they are that limited on their resources, *maybe they should try tapping a few CBR members to help out with QA testing*. Instead of paying $$$, they could trade QA time for free memberships. Just a thought.


That's possible, but how many people are willing to sacrifice earning fractals and completing achievements if in the course of testing gameplay crashes or gets nerfed, repeatedly (hopefully not tat often)? Probably those have multiple accounts on multiple PCs are the ones who can afford it; I can farm for fractals and switch heroes every 5 minutes on one account while playing and testing on another.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

From FB:

Heres the full list of all players receiving a Runner-Up Mystery Box prize for their War Machine MK 2 review! Find the Box in your Backpack later tonight after 10pm PST (or go to bed and it'll be there for you in the morning)! Good luck and tell us if you win something good!
Astonishing Mason Shield: Goblin's Box of Tricks
Autumn Protector Mollusk: Winter Box
Baron Cosmic Pudding: Rocket Box
Captain Silver Glove: Rocket Box
Chrome Bug Guardian: Winter Box
Commander Bionic Traveler: Jugger Box
Commander Blade Count: Rocket Box
Commander Earthen Bugler: Winter Box
Cosmic Hound Warrior: Jugger Box
Cosmos Axe Hornet: Coulson Box
Defending Emperor Spy: Rocket Box
Digging Spying Kangaroo: Ultronic Box
Emperor enchantress flyer: Rocket Box
Engineering Toxic Guard: Rocket Box
Famous Titan Fighter: Jugger Box
Fishing Enchanter Machine: Jugger Box
*Ghost Wraith: Infinity Box*
Invisible prophet gerbil: Rocket Box
Lieutenant Bewildering Turtle: Rocket Box
Loyal Howling Wolf: Venomous Box
Magenta Spider Gladiator: Coulson Box
Mars Interplanetary Prophet: Jugger Box
Marshal Night Crab Gladiator: Rocket Box
Miss Tornado Fly: Rocket Box
Mister Fiery Judge: Venomous Box
Mr. Poisonous Racer: Jugger Box
Mr. Bull Cowboy: Rocket Box
Mr. Trancer Prince: Jugger Box
Nova Spy Bard: Stormbreaker Box
Passable Icy Blade: Coulson Box
Phantom Grand Accountant: Rocket Box
Prince Salamander Tiger: Goblin's Box of Tricks
Roving Horrific Baby: Rocket Box
Rusty Battling Enchanter: Rocket Box
Sergeant Dark Mime: Jugger Box
Sergeant Serene Crusader: Coulson Box
Silver Rock Builder: Jugger Box
Sonic King Flamingo: Rocket Box
Soothing Glove Warrior: Rocket Box
Squire Commander Despair: Jugger Box
Squire Roaming Saber: Rocket Box
Super Emperor Crusader: Ultronic Box
*The Chrome Dragon: Coulson Box*
The Galaxy Leader: Rocket Box
Toxic Pheasant Skull: Ock Box
Transparent Pheasant Tornado: Jugger Box
Turbo Punishing Spider: Berserker Box
Uncanny Soldier Bugler: Titanium Box
Valley Irrelevant Accountant: Rocket Box
Volcanic Marmot Clerk: Jugger Box
Wind Astonishing Avenger: Coulson Box

I recognized the bolded names as CBRers but had to laugh at the red one.  :Big Grin: 

Persoally, this is my image of a "Roving Horrific Baby", which is taken from local folklore of a tiyanak or changeling

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> RCL & Xapto have it right. I recognize the player's names like Mars' cousin (I.E. Turtle) and CCB as well-known, long-term players who _probably_ did it the legitimate way. *BUT* as a long-time player myself, I'm _VERY_ suspicious of names I've never seen. I also believe in the 8.5 million accounts there are probably a few millionaires (or their kids) who have no problem dropping buttloads of money for high levels squads. You better believe if I was Gaz I'd be _extremely_ suspicious of ALL players with 5000+ levels (myself included), and anyone in the 8K range would be the first I'd look at. Kudos to anyone that has a Top 10 squad, unless they cheated, then to hell with them.


oh ok that's true

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

some people save up their fractals roaming so yea its possible like rn I got 222000 fracs I been no member since fractal update and im saving up for midas

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I'm not even sure we're the right people to be answering this question. A lot of us own most of the content and have stockpiles of currency... that really does make the membership benefits pretty negligible, however if you are a brand new player just starting I think the 2X fractals and access to all the agent only content is pretty enticing. That said, there should be bigger reward for committing to the longer term packages. How about just scrapping the one month membership entirely, make it six month minimum and give the agent only heroes for free - the future releases during your membership and the entire current catalog? Reward long term commitment big time and push casual or veteran players into micro transactions.


I think we're the perfect people to ask about this because many of us has been with the game since the beginning, so we're pretty much familiar with all the game's economies. During the first two years a faithful member (someone who logged in everyday to get their Prize Wheel gold and Daily Login gold) could buy all the content every week. The content was generally a hero, with missions and card quests being added every other/third week. If I was new member starting today, would I be able to buy a new hero every week plus a mission & card quest every two/three weeks with normal gameplay (45 minutes-1 hour per day)? If the answer is "YES" then Gaz probably has the right formula. If "NO" then there needs obvious fixing. This would also, as Raven calls it, "push" veteran players to MTXs because Gaz isn't pumping out content faster then we earn or our warchests can handle. Which is why there are an increasing number of fractal/gold sinks in the game (1K-5K XP Potions, World Events, Gold Badges).

 So, my best solution to keeping veterans retaining memberships (and buying the occasional MTX) is to have an Agent Only Gold Badge Mystery Box. If these boxes were half the price of new characters, in that 3K-4K fractal range (which is a week's worth), AND guaranteed a random Gold Badge, that would eat many of those fractals that Gaz wants to nom on. *Here's my "big idea" --->*Gaz could also just have a weekly Gold Badge sale for Agents, for instance "This week Cyclops Gold Badge is 2500 fractals". I believe a weekly Gold Badge sale would keep veterans coming back to the game, as well as getting them to buy more occasional Gold Bundles...and with around 200 characters, that's *FOUR* year's of badge sales. Gaz could also put the hero whose badge is on sale for non-members, too. Gaz would only have to write the sale script ONCE then just change the hero each week, it's inclusive to everyone (except those who already have the hero & that hero's Gold Badge).

----------


## Charles LePage

> So, my best solution to keeping veterans retaining memberships (and buying the occasional MTX) is to have an Agent Only Gold Badge Mystery Box. If these boxes were half the price of new characters, in that 3K-4K fractal range (which is a week's worth), AND guaranteed a random Gold Badge, that would eat many of those fractals that Gaz wants to nom on.


The only problem with this idea that is particular to me and my team is, I have already purchased every Gold Badge available.  So, if possible, I'd like a different "veteran retaining membership" perk please.  :Smile:

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

back to high lvls duke is banned now he tld me earlier he has a new acc its duke digger mage his lvl is 3345 but um new lvl I saw was sophie shes dark incredible hound lvl 6566 she doing great now let me tell you her acc history of from her first acc to her last
banned on these lvls
miss catching hound 2300
incredible chemist-2800
dancing hurricane fly-200
snipping sensational king-3500
now she still have this acc thank god lol
dark incredible hound 6566

----------


## Charles LePage

> back to high lvls duke is banned now he tld me earlier he has a new acc its duke digger mage his lvl is 3345 but um new lvl I saw was sophie shes dark incredible hound lvl 6566 she doing great now let me tell you her acc history of from her first acc to her last
> banned on these lvls
> miss catching hound 2300
> incredible chemist-2800
> dancing hurricane fly-200
> snipping sensational king-3500
> now she still have this acc thank god lol
> dark incredible hound 6566


Let me restate what you said, and let me know if I have not understood you:

Player #1 had a high squad level, but was banned (recently?) and now has another account and already has that account's squad level over 3000.

Player #2 has had four accounts banned and has her current account squad level over 6000.

You do understand, most likely, neither of these players have stopped doing whatever they did to get banned previously?  And most likely they will get banned again?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> back to high lvls duke is banned now he tld me earlier he has a new acc its duke digger mage his lvl is 3345 but um new lvl I saw was sophie shes dark incredible hound lvl 6566 she doing great now let me tell you her acc history of from her first acc to her last
> banned on these lvls
> miss catching hound 2300
> incredible chemist-2800
> dancing hurricane fly-200
> snipping sensational king-3500
> now she still have this acc thank god lol
> dark incredible hound 6566


Oh. so Duke's 8K+ account was because he cheated...I'm shocked or my assumption was right. And his new account is 3.3K already? I hope Scott sees this post and bans that account, too- he's obviously a cheat. Sophie's family is super-rich, and she jet-sets all over the world...or she lies about it. But I saw the purchase screen for several of her accounts, and she buys large amounts of gold monthly (she had a $300 month...). Why she goes through so many accounts baffles me.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Sophie's family is super-rich, and she jet-sets all over the world...or she lies about it. But I saw the purchase screen for several of her accounts, and she buys large amounts of gold monthly (she had a $300 month...). Why she goes through so many accounts baffles me.


Unless I misunderstood, what I saw was "banned on these lvls."  You think she just abandons accounts and starts new ones?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Unless I misunderstood, what I saw was "banned on these lvls."  You think she just abandons accounts and starts new ones?


Yes. I know she buys a ton of gold, but I've played missions with her and she obviously was using speed hacks. If her jet-setting stories are true (her social media pages do show her as a world traveler), she plays the game in dozens of different locales and these continuous IP changes may flag Gaz to ban her accounts- and she may be rich enough to not care.

----------


## Charles LePage

Sadly, the only speed hack I know how to employ is caffeine.

What does it look like when you are in a mission with a player who is using a speed hack?  Does their character move super fast?

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

No player number two is not dark incredible hound prismatic aqua girl and sophie is 2 differ ppl sorry for caps lol computer locked

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

also no i stated all the acc sopie dark incredible hound went thru

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

no she don't abandon acc she got banned lol i know her for a long time

----------


## cpinheir

> That's possible, but how many people are willing to sacrifice earning fractals and completing achievements if in the course of testing gameplay crashes or gets nerfed, repeatedly (hopefully not tat often)? Probably those have multiple accounts on multiple PCs are the ones who can afford it; I can farm for fractals and switch heroes every 5 minutes on one account while playing and testing on another.


Granted, being a QA would not interest everyone.....I myself would NOT be particularly interested in doing that. However, I know that several CBR members have already put in significant time in trying to reproduce/find workarounds for various bugs, so I would imagine at least a handful of people might volunteer for this. If Gaz were to compensate by giving the QA's free membership (meaning 500 gold + 2x fractal earning) that would help mitigate any fractal loss during testing. Another benefit of being a QA that will surely appeal to at least a few CBR members will be that they will have the chance to play around with new characters and features before the general public.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Sadly, the only speed hack I know how to employ is caffeine.
> 
> What does it look like when you are in a mission with a player who is using a speed hack?  Does their character move super fast?


Yeah, you fight the first baddies then *poof* the speed-hackers are gone and you're running behind them through ghost towns. Some missions take less than 45 seconds...most speed-hackers just stand in one place in a zone and you can see their fractal counts just rising per second.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

Never knew that

----------


## millsfan

So SHSO posted a contest on facebook to help IMPROVE ant man...

It says that they dont want to make a new antman and they want to just update the old one.  I don't get it, the old hero up would make the movie characters always.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So SHSO posted a contest on facebook to help IMPROVE ant man...
> 
> It says that they dont want to make a new antman and they want to just update the old one.  I don't get it, the old hero up would make the movie characters always.


Yeah, I'd rather they just make a Scott Lang version...I guess they don't have the rights/licenses.




> The tiniest hero arrives in theaters soon! To celebrate, put on your Pym-powered helmets and improve Ant-Man! Make him stronger, faster, better! Write your improvements here and if we pick your suggestions, you’ll win 1 week of SHIELD membership with 150 gold AND your ideas will be added to the game in a future update! Do you have what it takes to be a Pym-level designer?
> 
> The Rules:
> 
> Contest starts: Wednesday, July 8, 2015
> Contest ends: Monday, July 13, 2015 midnight PDT
> 
> Who wins: Post your improvements here, and we’ll pick your idea(s) to improve Ant-Man in-game
> 
> What we’re looking for: Let’s make Ant-Man a better Hero, but watch out, some crazy ideas may be even too crazy for Pym particles to handle! Find the balance between power and fun. Remember you want to improve Ant-Man, not create a new Hero. Don’t forget to include your Squad name!

----------


## millsfan

> Yeah, I'd rather they just make a Scott Lang version...I guess they don't have the rights/licenses.


Im still wondering what happened to age of Ultron stuff.  Just so wrong to break so many promises.  I always thought Hero Up had so much communication and integrity but it is the opposite now regarding integrity and caring about fans.  Im still mad that they took a good game and made the staff work on marvel heroes.  Marvel heroes is already set just let them work on hero up

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> So, my best solution to keeping veterans retaining memberships (and buying the occasional MTX) is to have an Agent Only Gold Badge Mystery Box. If these boxes were half the price of new characters, in that 3K-4K fractal range (which is a week's worth), AND guaranteed a random Gold Badge, that would eat many of those fractals that Gaz wants to nom on. *Here's my "big idea" --->*Gaz could also just have a weekly Gold Badge sale for Agents, for instance "This week Cyclops Gold Badge is 2500 fractals". I believe a weekly Gold Badge sale would keep veterans coming back to the game, as well as getting them to buy more occasional Gold Bundles...and with around 200 characters, that's *FOUR* year's of badge sales. Gaz could also put the hero whose badge is on sale for non-members, too. Gaz would only have to write the sale script ONCE then just change the hero each week, it's inclusive to everyone (except those who already have the hero & that hero's Gold Badge).


Because I'm currently playing with a well-established agent account and a well-established non-agent account, AND a new non-agent account courtesy of Scott's bug-hunting request that I set up a new account, I'm able to report that the attraction of membership varies depending on the account.  So, for my new non-agent account, I'm already tempted by the idea of membership so that I can lay my hands on all that agent-only content (even though I have most of this stuff on my other accounts, of course!).  So I think the key to transforming all these SHSO non-members (and there are LOADS of newbies out there, I seem to be surrounded by Spideys, Hulks, Widows and Iron Men these days!) into paying members is members-only content and clear benefits in terms of fractal rewards with which to buy the new content; XP rewards are less enticing, at least to me.  Gold can be bought separately from a membership, so if Gaz really want members as opposed to a series of MTX to deal with, then agent-only content is where it is at rather than gold-only purchases.  A retired heroes mystery box on sale only to members, for example, as suggested by Spy, would be a sure winner for new players.

For my long-established agent account, I'm not sure if I well renew my membership when it runs out at the end of the year, because, in the absence of missions etc that really require level 20-40 heroes, gold badges don't particularly interest me.  I think maybe I'm unusual in that respect with regard to other users of this forum, but the idea of levelling-up many of my current squad to level 40 actually feels like a burden rather than a pleasure.  It just feels like doing the same stuff all over again; and, OK, there are some heroes I look forward to engaging with again (and that is also the attraction of my new non-agent account), but there are a whole bunch for whom, frankly, level 20 was plenty.  If I'm going to remain a member, then the member rewards need to be tangible in terms of fractal benefits, and the new content needs to be there, and there frequently, so that I can spend my fractals and gold.  Extended lives for existing heroes is not new content, in truth, and not something on which I will be blowing my gold stash.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Im still wondering what happened to age of Ultron stuff.  Just so wrong to break so many promises.


I don't remember any promise(s). I just remember Paul or Jared saying the new Hulkbuster "looks very interesting" and that "MAYBE the Fallen Zones would come back". 




> If I'm going to remain a member, then the member rewards need to be tangible in terms of fractal benefits, and the new content needs to be there, and there frequently, so that I can spend my fractals and gold.


That's the bottom line. Veteran players need enough new, consistent content to justify re-upping. Gaz has not complied in recent months (I think they wanted to based on the number of new characters in the game files but these glitches/bugs have taken over Dev time). If Gaz thinks it's easier/cheaper to get new players to buy memberships then to satisfy us veteran players' voracious appetite for new content, they'll go that route (if they haven't already). This would lend to Raven's theory of Gaz pushing us seasoned players to MTXs.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

hero up is dying and im saying it now. No ifs ands or buts.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> hero up is dying and im saying it now. No ifs ands or buts.


Every online game is dying...they're doomed from the moment they start. The key is to get the most out of it while you can. Marvel MMO's have a *great* advantage because the devs don't have to think up the characters or design how they look. Now...there is no question that SHSO has been scaled back, but they will still put out content. Hopefully there will be a new crop of young Marvel fans that will keep the game going. I just hope Gaz realizes the importance of synchronizing content to the MCU and the reboots of current comics. Something they have been _horrible_ at since GotG. How hard is it to include SHSO in their MH pressers? The game is about to break a world record for most playable characters. That is a newsworthy event.

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

Well, then tell me why does Gazillion not simply talks to their Players? Why don´t they simply say, "we are having problems getting the rights of Ant-Man" or something like that? Why do they not answer questions in the Facebook commentary section? A simple "We try our best" as a response would be enough for me to just KNOW that the players aren´t just a little piece of dirt to Gazillion...

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Well, then tell me why does Gazillion not simply talks to their Players? Why don´t they simply say, "we are having problems getting the rights of Ant-Man" or something like that? Why do they not answer questions in the Facebook commentary section? I simple "We try our best" as a response would be enough fpr me to just KNOW the that the players aren´t just a little piece of dirt to Gazillion...


Even talking about who is on their DNU list can often break the terms of the DNU agreement, so Gaz's hands (and mouths) are tied most of the time. The recent media blackout is because Eric "Snacks" left Gazillion, and that process was not as seamless as when Angela left. I agree that Gaz needs to do a much better job of communicating (their FB posts have been more numerous the past two weeks and they are using their "News" section more on their splash page of SHSO). Like this week, us CBR members know that there will probably not be an update this week because Scott told us that message.

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

> Even talking about who is on their DNU list can often break the terms of the DNU agreement, so Gaz's hands (and mouths) are tied most of the time. The recent media blackout is because Eric "Snacks" left Gazillion, and that process was not as seamless as when Angela left. I agree that Gaz needs to do a much better job of communicating (their FB posts have been more numerous the past two weeks and they are using their "News" section more on their splash page of SHSO). Like this week, us CBR members know that there will probably not be an update this week because Scott told us that message.


But then again, why not posting on facebook for everyone that there will probably be no Update, so a lot of people don´t wait for nothing the whole day? I really know the good things Gazillion did, but the direction it is going right now, doesn´t seem to be that great...What kind of reward do you get from being an Agent? The main thing now are the Agent only heroes, everything else is just priority 2 in my point of view... Also a question they COULD easily answer would be: "How am I supposed to get Iron Spider and Giganto now?". Even if they don´t have any ideas about that, they could at least say "We are thinking about it right now" to let the players know they ARE actually reading the comments and working on it!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Getting people to beta test new features: it would not surprise me if there are players tasked by Gazillion to try out upcoming features but working under an NDA. If there is someone on our list doing so he or she can't even give the smallest hint about it. I know I'd love to be a tester; I've been one for a DOS-based GUI a long time ago (Geos) and I really enjoyed it.

Gazillion's lack of Facebook communication: I know that this shouldn't stop them from posting more often (the withdrawal of the 6- and 12-month subs took everyone by surprise), but has anyone seen the whining and complaining by several players? There are legitimate grievances, but call me old-school when it comes to the language you use when you air your complaints without coming off like a spoiled little child, or an ungrateful or entitled player. Name-calling at Gazillion is out of place.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

I am bummed we won't be getting an MCU Ant-Man. How cool would it have been to get a bundle of new heros like Scott Lang Ant Man, Ant Man variant, Wasp and Yellowjacket, all with badges.

Something like that would make me happy after the disappointing/lackluster year (not including Jan) that we have had so far.

Also would like to see regular sized Ant-Man who shrinks down when he uses his powers.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Gazillion's lack of Facebook communication: I know that this shouldn't stop them from posting more often (the withdrawal of the 6- and 12-month subs took everyone by surprise), but has anyone seen the whining and complaining by several players? There are legitimate grievances, but call me old-school when it comes to the language you use when you air your complaints without coming off like a spoiled little child, or an ungrateful or entitled player. Name-calling at Gazillion is out of place.


The amount of complaining I get in PMs from the two SHSO FB pages I help run _plus_ what I see on Gaz's page is outrageous. It is not uncommon for me to get over 50 people a day messaging me on how unfair the game is. There are some that are polite and just want information, but _most_ (I'd say 95%) are complainers. Again, better communication would alleviate many of the complaints but there is a very vocal group who think name-calling and ultimatums is the proper way to address grievances. 

Just this week I had someone tell me to "suck your moms hairy balls" because I told him that he couldn't post requests for other people's accounts (his was banned for cheating). I then sent a screenshot of the PM to his parents. The kid then sent me a message threatening my life because he got in trouble. So, I messaged that to his parents, FB, and his local police dept. Now, I'm getting messages from the parents begging me not to press charges.

----------


## Carmaicol

Just tell me about the new code Spy!!!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Just tell me about the new code Spy!!!


Nothing really new. *spoilers:*
A lot more work done on Future Foundation IW and Mr. F.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## millsfan

> The amount of complaining I get in PMs from the two SHSO FB pages I help run _plus_ what I see on Gaz's page is outrageous. It is not uncommon for me to get over 50 people a day messaging me on how unfair the game is. There are some that are polite and just want information, but _most_ (I'd say 95%) are complainers. Again, better communication would alleviate many of the complaints but there is a very vocal group who think name-calling and ultimatums is the proper way to address grievances. 
> 
> Just this week I had someone tell me to "suck your moms hairy balls" because I told him that he couldn't post requests for other people's accounts (his was banned for cheating). I then sent a screenshot of the PM to his parents. The kid then sent me a message threatening my life because he got in trouble. So, I messaged that to his parents, FB, and his local police dept. Now, I'm getting messages from the parents begging me not to press charges.


This is unacceptable, but with a game targeted to kids, its expected (kids don't know right from wrong).

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Nothing really new. *spoilers:*
> A lot more work done on Future Foundation IW and Mr. F.
> *end of spoilers*


If Gaz
*spoilers:*
renamed the PUs from "Future-"something to something else I hope that means their movesets and attacks will be different from the originals.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Carmaicol

> Nothing really new. *spoilers:*
> A lot more work done on Future Foundation IW and Mr. F.
> *end of spoilers*


It was a joke, Spy, about the most common request on Facebook.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Just tell me about the new code Spy!!!





> It was a joke, Spy, about the most common request on Facebook.


<laughs> I get "any new codes?" on FB constantly! On the forums I assume you want spoilers from the game files!

----------


## Iron Enforcer

> The game is about to break a world record for most playable characters. That is a newsworthy event.


But only if Guinness accepts the application, which could take a while. And there's no overall record. Winners are categorized. Tobal 2 has "Largest character roster in a fighting game," for instance.

LEGO's record in action-adventure suggests that Guinness is willing to let customization win the numbers game. So 200 would still be less than 180 plus a billion.

----------


## Mr E Shoe

Long time lurker that finally joined to say thanks for S.S. Pudding's fix "When you first enter the game open up the World Tool (upper right green arrow), open up the "Achievements" section, then close the Achievement section."-quoted from spy

I started having the issue of not being able to change characters, fractual and crafts and such not spawning, etc etc etc after I changed characters right after logging in and before the initial spawn of those items for that login.  After changing characters I noticed nothing sqawned for the character I changed to and then when I tried to change to someone else it locked (that "uh oh" moment since I've been reading this thread and keeping up on the issue...).

I went to the unity website and had it clear my SHS cache and then reloaded everything and still had the issue.  I used scott's workaround, but it only allows changing characters and doesn't correct the spawning.  Using S.S. Pudding's workaround right at login (open achivements which has a lag for me and X right out) fixes the spawning, changing characters, etc.  Everything is back to normal for that session except for the achivements being busted.  

Anyway, thanks for the great thread!  Can't wait for the previously announced ronan and avengers loki to be released (have been waiting for months!!!!!  anxiously!!!!).   :Confused: 

Later,
shoe

----------


## Raven

> The amount of complaining I get in PMs from the two SHSO FB pages I help run _plus_ what I see on Gaz's page is outrageous. It is not uncommon for me to get over 50 people a day messaging me on how unfair the game is. There are some that are polite and just want information, but _most_ (I'd say 95%) are complainers. Again, better communication would alleviate many of the complaints but there is a very vocal group who think name-calling and ultimatums is the proper way to address grievances. 
> 
> Just this week I had someone tell me to "suck your moms hairy balls" because I told him that he couldn't post requests for other people's accounts (his was banned for cheating). I then sent a screenshot of the PM to his parents. The kid then sent me a message threatening my life because he got in trouble. So, I messaged that to his parents, FB, and his local police dept. Now, I'm getting messages from the parents begging me not to press charges.


And that sums up why I visit their FB page about once a year... most of the morons on there I don't think I would even pee on if they were on fire.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Just this week I had someone tell me to "suck your moms hairy balls" because I told him that he couldn't post requests for other people's accounts (his was banned for cheating). I then sent a screenshot of the PM to his parents. The kid then sent me a message threatening my life because he got in trouble. So, I messaged that to his parents, FB, and his local police dept. Now, I'm getting messages from the parents begging me not to press charges.


Sorry, Spy, but your aggravation supplied a good belly-laugh this morning in Sweden!  To paraphrase, 'The only thing necessary for the triumph of irritating little oiks is for good men to lose the rag completely or give up in despair'.  Well done on your measured and persistent response, I suspect I would have sent back a vitrolic email that would have achieved nothing other than bringing me down to his level!

My new non-agent account won Pure Elektra out of a Beserker box this morning!  Up to 8 heroes in my squad now!

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

chrome accountant ranger is back lol

----------


## CenturianSpy

> New titles have been approved for Agents and are available in the Shop! Tag them to your Hero according to your attitude, and don’t forget: older titles are also available to all Recruits!
> 
> The Ant-Sized
> The Blasting
> The Brainy
> The Cloaked
> The Fascinating
> The High-Flying
> The Inhuman
> ...

----------


## MaskedTraveler

When I just go on the SHSO Facebook page. 
I just check to see if there is anything new, then just leave.

I don't stay around and look at the comments :P

----------


## CenturianSpy

> LEGO's record in action-adventure suggests that Guinness is willing to let customization win the numbers game. So 200 would still be less than 180 plus a billion.


Then MMO's that allow you to pick different shoe colors, belt colors, hats, etc. would outnumber that LEGO game. I'm guessing Guinness is basing that on the 180.




> Long time lurker that finally joined to say thanks...Can't wait for the previously announced ronan and avengers loki to be released (have been waiting for months!!!!!  anxiously!!!!).  
> 
> Later,
> shoe


Welcome aboard, I'm guessing Mr. Earthling Shoe? I'm still waiting for Ronan, too!




> And that sums up why I visit their FB page about once a year... most of the morons on there I don't think I would even pee on if they were on fire.





> When I just go on the SHSO Facebook page. 
> I just check to see if there is anything new, then just leave.
> 
> I don't stay around and look at the comments :P


Hopefully you look at our team's page, I take all the news from Gaz's page and repost it without the morons. I think it's one of the best all-purpose Marvel pages with a focus on SHSO in the world. LINK




> Sorry, Spy, but your aggravation supplied a good belly-laugh this morning in Sweden!  To paraphrase, 'The only thing necessary for the triumph of irritating little oiks is for good men to lose the rag completely or give up in despair'.  Well done on your measured and persistent response, I suspect I would have sent back a vitrolic email that would have achieved nothing other than bringing me down to his level!
> 
> My new non-agent account won Pure Elektra out of a Beserker box this morning!  Up to 8 heroes in my squad now!


Congrats, and I'm happy to amuse you.

----------


## Carmaicol

Superior Spider-Man is not impressed with Deadpool's display of talent:



I run Skull and Void Crisis with TB Punisher Lev. 6 yesterday. A. Walk. In. The. Park.

----------


## CenturianSpy

World Events' Gold Badges' schedule for this weekend


> Gazillion goes to San Diego Comic-Con!
> 
> bit.ly/MHSDCC15
> Join us as our friends on Marvel Heroes 2015 talk about their game, discuss what’s coming up next, and answer questions! Are you going? Let us know because who knows… you might just run into us!
> 
> To help celebrate all things comics, The Watcher in Baxter Plaza will have these items available starting today at 5pm PDT. Prizes will be awarded every 8 hours, and remember: 2 winners per drawing!
> 
> Squirrel Girl's Gold Badge (Thursday, 5pm PDT)
> Deadpool's Gold Badge (Friday, 5pm PDT)
> ...

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

I think Scott might read my message yesterday, just look at how many answers are in the comments on Facebook! This goes far more in the direction I call communication!!  :Smile:

----------


## millsfan

> World Events' Gold Badges' schedule for this weekend


Im so disappointed how they posted a MARVEL Heroes thing on SHSO's fb when marvel heroes is what ruined our favorite game.  Imagine if Gazillion cared about Hero Up and had new trailers with big content at every SDCC.  What ever happened to this years "biggest update" they talked about with the unlimited web slinging and other stuff?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I think Scott might read my message yesterday, just look at how many answers are in the comments on Facebook! This goes far more in the direction I call communication!!


Yep. Almost everyone whose question got answered was very grateful, even if the answer was not in their favor. That kind of communication makes for a _much_ healthier relationship with players.




> Im so disappointed how they posted a MARVEL Heroes thing on SHSO's fb when marvel heroes is what ruined our favorite game.  Imagine if Gazillion cared about Hero Up and had new trailers with big content at every SDCC.  What ever happened to this years "biggest update" they talked about with the unlimited web slinging and other stuff?


I think the "biggest update" was in reference to the Level 40 Max changeover.

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

Even though unlimited Web slinging would be awesome! ^^

----------


## millsfan

> I think the "biggest update" was in reference to the Level 40 Max changeover.


Really? I didnt think so

EDIT:  I was just looking at old hero up emails and when I clicked the email regarding avengers loki coming soon, my url bar (where you type in a website) was flashing all these crazy numbers and then my gmail crashed??  Now I cant get into my gmail after trying to access this hero up newsletter.  HELP

----------


## Charles LePage

> Really? I didnt think so
> 
> EDIT:  I was just looking at old hero up emails and when I clicked the email regarding avengers loki coming soon, my url bar (where you type in a website) was flashing all these crazy numbers and then my gmail crashed??  Now I cant get into my gmail after trying to access this hero up newsletter.  HELP


http://newsletter.heroup.com/hostede...c&ei=WIcDM5AoN

----------


## Mr E Shoe

> Welcome aboard, I'm guessing Mr. Earthling Shoe? I'm still waiting for Ronan, too!


Yup, that's me.   :Cool:   We're friends on shs also.  A few days ago someone invited me to a mission and you and RCL were in there also.  I was the new punisher and tried not to let deadpools party wagon hog all the kills.   :Wink:

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Really? I didnt think so
> 
> EDIT:  I was just looking at old hero up emails and when I clicked the email regarding avengers loki coming soon, my url bar (where you type in a website) was flashing all these crazy numbers and then my gmail crashed??  Now I cant get into my gmail after trying to access this hero up newsletter.  HELP





> http://newsletter.heroup.com/hostede...c&ei=WIcDM5AoN


Here's another one
http://newsletter.heroup.com/hostede...5&ei=WlzHY_AON

2 Newsletters from the "coming soon Avengers Loki", and yet we don't have him in the game, Scott could give us an explanation of what happened to the Avengers Loki, and what happened to the newsletters as well.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Hopefully you look at our team's page, I take all the news from Gaz's page and repost it without the morons. I think it's one of the best all-purpose Marvel pages with a focus on SHSO in the world. LINK


This is true, and you have done a great job running it dude, been following since almost the beginning, I love the Marvel updates mixed in with the rest of the boring stuff on my Facebook newsfeed! Thanks for doing it.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

With the revival of the World Events, there's a chance of us sniping each other, so maybe now's a good a time to let everyone know if you going for the most fractals. I've seen Ghost Wraith win several times, and my alt just won Squirrel Girl's gold badge.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> With the revival of the World Events, there's a chance of us sniping each other, so maybe now's a good a time to let everyone know if you going for the most fractals. I've seen Ghost Wraith win several times, and my alt just won Squirrel Girl's gold badge.


Well, I would like to win as many gold badges as I can, since I can't buy gold from where I live. I'm very happy If I get a gold badge for any of my characters, even if it's Squirrel Girl.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> This is true, and you have done a great job running it dude, been following since almost the beginning, I love the Marvel updates mixed in with the rest of the boring stuff on my Facebook newsfeed! Thanks for doing it.


Thanks! It is a labor of love. I want more people to read comics, watch Marvel movies & TV, play SHSO and I want them to demand more out of Gaz. I hate that we are going through this whole Secret Wars arc without any tie-ins with SHSO. How great would a mission where you went against Doom and Strange for the boss level be?





> Well, I would like to win as many gold badges as I can, since I can't buy gold from where I live. I'm very happy If I get a gold badge for any of my characters, even if it's Squirrel Girl.


That's why I'm not participating, I consider it charity and good sportsmanship/gamesmanship. I won't judge members if they want to bid, though. I have a week more until my membership gold comes, then I'll buy 11 more Gold Badges.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Yup, that's me.    We're friends on shs also.  A few days ago someone invited me to a mission and you and RCL were in there also.  I was the new punisher and tried not to let deadpools party wagon hog all the kills.


The way I see it:

----------


## millsfan

> Thanks! It is a labor of love. I want more people to read comics, watch Marvel movies & TV, play SHSO and I want them to demand more out of Gaz. I hate that we are going through this whole Secret Wars arc without any tie-ins with SHSO. How great would a mission where you went against Doom and Strange for the boss level be?


To be honest, they just aren't smart at all with what they're doing. They could have worked on some content which they promised and made a trailer for sdcc. How hard would it have been to make a new trailer for SDcC? They use to make trailers just for fun, and comic com should be their chance to get new players and agents every year.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> To be honest, they just aren't smart at all with what they're doing. They could have worked on some content which they promised and made a trailer for sdcc. How hard would it have been to make a new trailer for SDcC? They use to make trailers just for fun, and comic com should be their chance to get new players and agents every year.


Couldn't agree more. A Trailer, a two minute Squad Time episode could be looped in their Marvel Heroes promo. SHSO is a great way to get kids into comics. SHSO is also a great way to get kids into MH. The worst thing that can happen is that you get someone interested in one of your two games...




> FOR AGENTS ONLY! Fractal Burst Play breaks another limit as we hit a 1-hour 7x bonus and 4-hour 5x bonus!
> 
> Things are startin' to get crazy now!
> 
> 1 hour Burst Play
> 7x Fractals
> Friday (10th): 2-3pm PDT
> Saturday (11th): 1-2pm PDT
> Sunday (12th): 2-3pm PDT
> ...

----------


## Iron Enforcer

I'm sure Gaz is trying to downplay how SHSO is being treated now. 

The more intelligent fans may figure out that this is how Marvel Heroes fans are going to be treated in a few years when the money dries up.

I reward the businesses that respect me and treat me well. All the Vibranium tickets in Wakanda won't change my mind that Gazillion lacks integrity, and that's how I'm going to treat them. It's not about the players or the brand. It's about business, and there are no friends in business.

----------


## Bhat Mang

Since I'm lucky enough to have multiple PCs that happen to have different versions of the Unity webplayer, I did a little experiment.

I copied over the webplayer files from my working 4.3.7f1 webplayer and replaced the broken 4.6.6f2 webplayer and started the game...

IT WORKED.

I'm in-game, achievement progress windows appear, and can switch characters on the PC once broken by 4.6.6f2.
http://unity3d.com/webplayer/setup now says I'm on 4.3.7f1, not 4.6.6f2.

Here what I did:
Copy the 4.6.6f2 webplayer folder to a different location for safety just in case I need to restore them
On a Win7 PC
Location: [root drive]/Users/[user name]/AppData/LocalLow/Unity/WebPlayer
(You could probably shorten the copy time by deleting the game files within the Cache folder)

Delete the broken 4.6.6f2 Webplayer folder (or you could cut and paste) (don't delete your working pre-4.6.6f2 folder!!!)

Copy the pre-4.6.6f2 Webplayer folder (in my case, 4.3.7f1) from the other PC into the 4.6.6f2 PC, same folder location
(easy for me since I'm on a lan)

Close and restart the web-browser.
Confirm the webplayer version is no longer 4.6.6f1 at http://unity3d.com/webplayer/setup (4.3.7f1 again for me)

Try the game.

Holy smokes.  I need Gaz and Unity to say this not recommended because there no indication of what might happen when conflicting version info in the registry meets the actual version in the game files.  And I have no idea what'll happen if I restart my PC.  But wow... right now, it worked for me.

I'm going to hold on to these old webplayer files for dear life.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Since I'm lucky enough to have multiple PCs that happen to have different versions of the Unity webplayer, I did a little experiment.
> 
> I copied over the webplayer files from my working 4.3.7f1 webplayer and replaced the broken 4.6.6f2 webplayer and started the game...
> 
> IT WORKED.
> 
> I'm in-game, achievement progress windows appear, and can switch characters on the PC once broken by 4.6.6f2.
> http://unity3d.com/webplayer/setup now says I'm on 4.3.7f1, not 4.6.6f2.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't you just be able to just delete the webplayer_win.dll file and replace that with the older file? Could you upload the file on a file sharing site?

----------


## Bhat Mang

It's entirely possible; it sounds like you have better insight in narrowing the necessary files down to just what's needed instead my scatter-gun approach (I just wanted to test a theory).

I'll upload an older webplayer_win.dll file later tonight when I can (can't do it now for reasons).  Unless someone else here who has multiple and working Unity installations can do it before me?

I think we should probably preface this also with: WARNING: make sure you get files from a trusted source.  We take no responsibility for potential damage to your system when manipulating files.  Or something to that legal mumbo-jumbo effect   :Smile:   because I'm assuming bypassing a security fix isn't what Unity wanted to happen when they updated to 4.6.6!

https://unity3d.com/unity/whats-new/unity-4.6.6
WebPlugin: Fixed cross-domain policy bypass issue (reported by Jouko Pynnonen of Klikki Oy).





> Wouldn't you just be able to just delete the webplayer_win.dll file and replace that with the older file? Could you upload the file on a file sharing site?

----------


## Oyjord

> Since I'm lucky enough to have multiple PCs that happen to have different versions of the Unity webplayer, I did a little experiment.
> 
> I copied over the webplayer files from my working 4.3.7f1 webplayer and replaced the broken 4.6.6f2 webplayer and started the game...
> 
> IT WORKED.
> 
> I'm in-game, achievement progress windows appear, and can switch characters on the PC once broken by 4.6.6f2.
> http://unity3d.com/webplayer/setup now says I'm on 4.3.7f1, not 4.6.6f2.
> 
> ...


THIS WORKED!

Holy cow!  After all these weeks of horrible exchanges with SHSO tech support (asking me to do things I said I already did 5 times, asking questions whose answers I already provided 5 times, etc.), and trying tips and tricks here, this is the ONLY thing that worked for me.

You, Bhat Mang, are a scholar and a gentleman, and Gaz should hire you since you appear to be an actual competent tech.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Since I'm lucky enough to have multiple PCs that happen to have different versions of the Unity webplayer, I did a little experiment.
> 
> I copied over the webplayer files from my working 4.3.7f1 webplayer and replaced the broken 4.6.6f2 webplayer and started the game...
> 
> IT WORKED.
> 
> I'm in-game, achievement progress windows appear, and can switch characters on the PC once broken by 4.6.6f2.
> http://unity3d.com/webplayer/setup now says I'm on 4.3.7f1, not 4.6.6f2.
> 
> ...


IT WORKED!

I have a laptop with 4.5.5f1 working perfectly and a PC with 4.6.6f2 broken, thank you!




> Wouldn't you just be able to just delete the webplayer_win.dll file and replace that with the older file? Could you upload the file on a file sharing site?


Replacing the webplayer_win.dll doesn't seems to work, I tried here and didn't recognized my webplayer, when I tried to play it was asking me to download the webplayer, unless I did something wrong, only worked when I replace the whole folder like Bhat Mang said.

----------


## millsfan

> I'm sure Gaz is trying to downplay how SHSO is being treated now. 
> 
> The more intelligent fans may figure out that this is how Marvel Heroes fans are going to be treated in a few years when the money dries up.
> 
> I reward the businesses that respect me and treat me well. All the Vibranium tickets in Wakanda won't change my mind that Gazillion lacks integrity, and that's how I'm going to treat them. It's not about the players or the brand. It's about business, and there are no friends in business.


I was definitely on the boat that believed that they wanted to get marvel heroes going, and then just work on both games like they use to normally.  They have been pushing marvel heroes 2015 for half the year now, and I think maybe it will fizzle out soon? Maybe?


I'm just surprised on the years they WERE working on hero up a lot, that they didnt show case/advertise SHSO a little bit to get new players each year

----------


## Mr E Shoe

Looks like I'll be doing some farming tonight starting 11pm CDT.   :Cool:   Being east of the west coast it's a little later in the evening then I'd of prefered, but hard to squak at 5x fractals. And what else do I have to do that late, sleep???   :Big Grin:

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

I uploaded my webplayer 4.5.5f1 that works fine for me, if anyone want to try go to location: 

[root drive]/Users/[user name]/AppData/LocalLow/Unity/WebPlayer

replace the "loader", "mono" and "player" folders.

http://www.mediafire.com/download/73.../WebPlayer.rar

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

Bhat Mang deserves something for finding the solution to this bug. I never had a the bug but a lot of people did. Good job and congrats on solving the problem man!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Bhat Mang deserves something for finding the solution to this bug. I never had a the bug but a lot of people did. Good job and congrats on solving the problem man!


Bhat Mang is my favorite new guy on this thread. Thank you very much, Bhat Mang!




> I uploaded my webplayer 4.5.5f1 that works fine for me, if anyone want to try go to location: 
> 
> [root drive]/Users/[user name]/AppData/LocalLow/Unity/WebPlayer
> 
> replace the "loader", "mono" and "player" folders.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/73.../WebPlayer.rar


RCL comes through again. You da man! 

RCL, do you mind if I post the link on FB?

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> RCL, do you mind if I post the link on FB?


Go ahead!

Did you tried? Worked for you too?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Go ahead!
> 
> Did you tried? Worked for you too?


Sure did! I'm playing missions again (I could always play, but I didn't know which ones to do)!

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I think we should probably preface this also with: WARNING: make sure you get files from a trusted source.  We take no responsibility for potential damage to your system when manipulating files.  Or something to that legal mumbo-jumbo effect    because I'm assuming bypassing a security fix isn't what Unity wanted to happen when they updated to 4.6.6!
> 
> https://unity3d.com/unity/whats-new/unity-4.6.6
> WebPlugin: Fixed cross-domain policy bypass issue (reported by Jouko Pynnonen of Klikki Oy).


I know Scott reads this forum time to time as part of his job, but maybe someone should try and get hold of him directly?  From what he and Gaz have posted previously on this issue, I reckon they have been working on a patch-based solution to the multi-glitch bug that could be downloaded in new game files.  Assuming they Gaz pretty decent techy people working for them, and the fact that we have been pointing them in the direction of the old-new Unity webplayers as the source of the problem, I think that replacing the new Utility folder with the old folder as a solution has probably occurred to them.  But for whatever reason they haven't gone that route, and they may have a good reason - although it may just be that they think this fix would be beyond the average squaddie!  We should try and get some feedback from them on Bhat's successful experiment asap.

----------


## millsfan

> I uploaded my webplayer 4.5.5f1 that works fine for me, if anyone want to try go to location: 
> 
> [root drive]/Users/[user name]/AppData/LocalLow/Unity/WebPlayer
> 
> replace the "loader", "mono" and "player" folders.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/73.../WebPlayer.rar


Wait? A solution for the glitches has been solved?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Wait? A solution for the glitches has been solved?


Reverting to old versions of the Unity Webplayer has fixed everything for me...and many others. It's the Bhat Mang fix!

Bhat Mang for SHSO CBR Prom King!

----------


## Raven

> I uploaded my webplayer 4.5.5f1 that works fine for me, if anyone want to try go to location: 
> 
> [root drive]/Users/[user name]/AppData/LocalLow/Unity/WebPlayer
> 
> replace the "loader", "mono" and "player" folders.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/73.../WebPlayer.rar


The fix worked for me, all achievements are back and all problems gone. Thanks Bhat for the fix and RCL for the files. Fantastic work.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Sure did! I'm playing missions again (I could always play, but I didn't know which ones to do)!





> The fix worked for me, all achievements are back and all problems gone. Thanks Bhat for the fix and RCL for the files. Fantastic work.


Awesome! And thank you again Bhat Mang! That guy didn't even had the glitch to start with, and he sacrificed his webplayer that was working fine, to find a real fix for everyone else! Awesome job Bhat Mang!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I know Scott reads this forum time to time as part of his job, but maybe someone should try and get hold of him directly?


I PM'd Scott on FB and emailed Jared. This being the weekend (and who knows if Jared still works for Gaz?) I don't expect an answer anytime soon...I guess I should email Paul & Kristina as well...hopefully their names are in the current credits (and they still work there, too).

----------


## Captain M

Sorry if this is the wrong place guys but I'm kidna desperate. Wasp is doing awful and I feel awful about it.

If you have 3-4 minutes to spare I would love it if you could sign up here and vote for her. You would make me really really happy.

http://forums.marvelheroes.com/discu...pack-2-hero/p1

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Gotta say, loved the 7x hour burst play yesterday and looking forward to it again today. However, could they have chosen a worst time for the 5x 4 hour burst play? That's a time when most young children probably still aren't up to play the game in North America and parts of Europe, though those across the rest of the world should be able to take advantage of it assuming they have a membership. I think it would be nicer if they rotated the 4 hour burst throughout the weekend so that more people could enjoy it.

----------


## Ace

I'm glad to see a fix for the bug was ascertained. I didn't have the bug but I definitely saw the frustration it brought. Bhat Mang deserves a medal!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Gotta say, loved the 7x hour burst play yesterday and looking forward to it again today. However, could they have chosen a worst time for the 5x 4 hour burst play? That's a time when most young children probably still aren't up to play the game in North America and parts of Europe, though those across the rest of the world should be able to take advantage of it assuming they have a membership. I think it would be nicer if they rotated the 4 hour burst throughout the weekend so that more people could enjoy it.


Understandable. The 7× burst is 5AM-6AM for me but I'm used to waking early. The 5× burst is 12 noon-4PM. Maybe the next weekend the bursts can favor other timezones.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I uploaded my webplayer 4.5.5f1 that works fine for me, if anyone want to try go to location: 
> 
> [root drive]/Users/[user name]/AppData/LocalLow/Unity/WebPlayer
> 
> replace the "loader", "mono" and "player" folders.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/73.../WebPlayer.rar


The file upload is gone...

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> The file upload is gone...


It's still working, but the link doesn't show complete here with the "...", so if you copy here and then put on the facebook, it won't work, but if you enter the link here, and then copy the proper link, it will work I think.

http://www.mediafire.com/download/73.../WebPlayer.rar

----------


## Ace

Completed the Supreme achievement with my favorite hero to play with in the game. ^_^

----------


## CenturianSpy

> It's still working, but the link doesn't show complete here with the "...", so if you copy here and then put on the facebook, it won't work, but if you enter the link here, and then copy the proper link, it will work I think.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/73.../WebPlayer.rar


Gah...rookie mistake, I didn't even notice it wasn't the full link. Thanks again, RCL!




> Completed the Supreme achievement with my favorite hero to play with in the game. ^_^


That's a lot of missions! Now you can buy that mission that popped up!

----------


## millsfan

Just finished playing through around half of the Burst Play ( I wasn't able to play through the entire thing).  I'm done now, so if anyone is online now, send me a friend request.  I'm ready for a mission party if anyone wants.  I think I saw something about someone finding an old unity player or something which fixed the glitch?  Not sure what is going on.  Im really bummed and confused on what is going on with Gazillion.  I would appreciate if Scott (or anyone really) told us what has been going on.  I think maybe developers are working on Marvel Heroes, like many suggested.  The summer has been pretty sucky as for updates, but I cant talk about the past, maybe they are working on new characters for later updates.

Edit: Just got off hero up, same reason as last week when I posted the same problem.  Last week I refreshed 3 times trying 3 different missions that all never loaded me in.  This time, I tried to start up a mayhem mission VS Loki and it froze.  Its really disappointing, the game is so fun but has all of these crazy glitches.

----------


## eagle1604

> Sorry if this is the wrong place guys but I'm kidna desperate. Wasp is doing awful and I feel awful about it.
> 
> If you have 3-4 minutes to spare I would love it if you could sign up here and vote for her. You would make me really really happy.
> 
> http://forums.marvelheroes.com/discu...pack-2-hero/p1


Yeah I saw this and I kninda felt sorry for some of the others in that poll cause Magik was a guaranteed win almost for the start   :Frown:

----------


## eagle1604

So guys I had an idea to improve agent status a little.. what if you first mission of the day ......say your playing a mission that give 24 fractals gives you 24 gold fractals only the first time around and then afterwards start giving normal fractals again.

Hope you guys like my idea..  :Smile:

----------


## Carmaicol

I, Venusian Iguana Hat, regret to inform you that I died today as Thunderbolts Punisher Level 16, something I believe was nearly impossible.

Dr. Octopus killed me with one of his spins at the boss Stage of The Fight for Fractals Crisis. I completely forgot about him and he hit me.

I have played with him 22 Crisis misions, only ONE Vibranium ore. Good thing the next craftable hero is problably months away, if any.

----------


## BruhManFromTheFifthFloor

> Yeah I saw this and I kninda felt sorry for some of the others in that poll cause Magik was a guaranteed win almost for the start


or you know you could jump on the goblin train and hope for a miracle  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Just finished playing through around half of the Burst Play ( I wasn't able to play through the entire thing). Edit: Just got off hero up, same reason as last week when I posted the same problem.  Last week I refreshed 3 times trying 3 different missions that all never loaded me in.  This time, I tried to start up a mayhem mission VS Loki and it froze.  Its really disappointing, the game is so fun but has all of these crazy glitches.


I think that those mission loading glitches are part of the multiple-glitch bug that stops you changing character and messes up your achievements - at least, I haven't had the glitches you mention on my partner's laptop (with the old Unity webplayer), nor on my own laptop since I copied over the webplayer from my partner's laptop - but I did when using the newest webplayer.  If you follow Bhat and RCL's suggestion, that should cure this glitch, as well as the main bug.

----------


## millsfan

> I think that those mission loading glitches are part of the multiple-glitch bug that stops you changing character and messes up your achievements - at least, I haven't had the glitches you mention on my partner's laptop (with the old Unity webplayer), nor on my own laptop since I copied over the webplayer from my partner's laptop - but I did when using the newest webplayer.  If you follow Bhat and RCL's suggestion, that should cure this glitch, as well as the main bug.


Can someone please post a clear way of fixing these bugs? I don't know what to do.  So my missions never loading.. nobody ever has this problem?  It happens for my brother and I

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Can someone please post a clear way of fixing these bugs? I don't know what to do.  So my missions never loading.. nobody ever has this problem?  It happens for my brother and I


I walked a guy step by step on our FB page. It's on the pinned post.

----------


## eagle1604

> So guys I had an idea to improve agent status a little.. what if you first mission of the day ......say your playing a mission that give 24 fractals gives you 24 gold fractals only the first time around and then afterwards start giving normal fractals again.
> 
> Hope you guys like my idea..


Tagging My idea .. please tell me if you think its a good one or not ...  :Smile:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So guys I had an idea to improve agent status a little.. what if you first mission of the day ......say your playing a mission that give 24 fractals gives you 24 gold fractals only the first time around and then afterwards start giving normal fractals again.
> 
> Hope you guys like my idea..





> Tagging My idea .. please tell me if you think its a good one or not ...


This is not a good idea because people would only play the one mission. The "Fractal Burst" events/hours are a much better way of giving bonus fractals. If you were to do something that increased fractals only for missions then you would do events like the Bonus Mission XP (but with fractals) Events Gaz often gives us.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> This is not a good idea because people would only play the one mission.


In a way the Baxter Plaza Loki mission during the Fallen zones season was overused (by me at least), because it was a quick and easy way to earn XP and fractals. I know that I repeatedly played it with my heroes and especially with Carnage as he came out during that time, which made me level him up pretty fast.

----------


## Ace

-Tumbleweed rolls by- '-'

----------


## Ravin' Ray

This accompanied my winning entry to the Iron Man Mk 2 contest. I decided to cycle James Rhodes through all his armor on my agent account. By sheer luck his Iron Patriot and War Machine Mk 2 armors were in the exact same pose when I screen capped each, it shows how the latter is a repaint of the former.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

cool are u desert bird duck on your spear acc

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

Untitled.jpg


speaking of which

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

Untitled.jpg



I truly think my cousin has the highest squad in the game

his squad name- incredible eye turtle

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

why my pics so small

----------


## Ravin' Ray

The forum puts a limitation on file and image size for attachments. If your pictures take up too much space or are too big either reduce the file size or dimensions but keeping the details, or upload to a file-sharing service and link to that instead.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

Untitled.jpg
lets see if this better

----------


## millsfan

Do you guys think hero up will ever go back to usual updates?

----------


## cpinheir

Has anybody gotten the 'roll back to old unity webplayer' fix to work on a mac yet? I found an old mac installer for the webplayer dated 2012 that I had never deleted from my drive, and tried uninstalling the current webplayer and installing the old version, and it seems to have no effect on the problems (still no ach info displayed, have to open ach window and close in order to change heroes, etc). Such a bummer, after seeing so many windows users saying this fixed their problem, I was sure going back to this older webplayer would fix the problems on the mac.  :Confused:  :Confused: 


One other thing.....don't know if this has ever been suggested before, but I think Gaz needs to implement something on the mission select screen that when you go to choose your hero, there will be a green check next to the heroes that have already completed the selected mission on adamantium. The way it is now, if someone invites me to a mission, I only have a few seconds to navigate the ach screen to find out which heroes havent completed the mission yet. More often than not, I miss the window of opportunity. They already have code in place to do show the green checks in the ach screen, so hopefully it would not be too difficult for them to bring that to the hero select as well. This game is supposed to be a social game, but the way the missions/ach are set up now, I think it pushes people to want to do more missions solo.

----------


## Raven

So I requested a refund or extension of membership due the bugs I was experiencing and inability to play for several weeks (beyond logging to grab new log files for customer support and quitting again), here is the response I got from Kevin:

"Thank you for your message and contacting us. We apologize for any frustration or inconvenience the issue you experienced may have caused.

We have researched your account and noticed that there is playtime on this account within the last month. The monthly gold has been consumed and spent in the game. If we are to issue you a full refund for the Jr. S.H.I.E.L.D. Agent subscription purchased, we would need to permanently disable the account in accordance with our Terms of Service. This means that the account can no longer be accessed in the future, and this cannot be undone.

If you would still like the refund and agree to your account being permanently closed, please reply to this message and we will process the refund for you. We look forward to hearing from you."

Well he shouldn't be looking forward to hearing from me, unless he really wants to learn how to swear excessively in french... This is what is offered to someone who's been a paying customer for 4 years??? Not good enough, Gazillion, not even close.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So I requested a refund or extension of membership due the bugs I was experiencing and inability to play for several weeks (beyond logging to grab new log files for customer support and quitting again), here is the response I got from Kevin:
> 
> "Thank you for your message and contacting us. We apologize for any frustration or inconvenience the issue you experienced may have caused.
> 
> We have researched your account and noticed that there is playtime on this account within the last month. The monthly gold has been consumed and spent in the game. If we are to issue you a full refund for the Jr. S.H.I.E.L.D. Agent subscription purchased, we would need to permanently disable the account in accordance with our Terms of Service. This means that the account can no longer be accessed in the future, and this cannot be undone.
> 
> If you would still like the refund and agree to your account being permanently closed, please reply to this message and we will process the refund for you. We look forward to hearing from you."
> 
> Well he shouldn't be looking forward to hearing from me, unless he really wants to learn how to swear excessively in french... This is what is offered to someone who's been a paying customer for 4 years??? Not good enough, Gazillion, not even close.


I agree that a refund wouldn't be possible. *THERE IS NO REASON THAT AN EXTENSION SHOULD NOT BE GRANTED.* All members who experienced this ongoing bug deserve an extra month (or weeks based on the bug). Seems simple to me.

I'm disappointed in Kevin's snark. He should have found a solution.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Don't know if this will help, but last year when I won the Classic Wolverine code for my non-agent account from MrGamesRus and belated realized it came with membership, I was still locked out of the agents-only section of the store. I also saw from Manage Account that my membership already expired even though it was two weeks into the future (and the date was for that day)! So I sent a ticket and Kasen replied to me, apologizing for the store lock-out which was removed, and gave me a _one-day_ extension to compensate. So if I got one more day for that issue, bug-plagued players should get a longer extension.

"Dear Gazillion,

I successfully entered a Hasbro Toys #4 code xxxxxxxx (which I won in a contest) to win Classic Wolverine and get a two-week trial membership today. I gor the mission completion benefits of 4× fractals and double crafting parts rewards, but am still locked-out of agents-only items in the store. A check at my account status at https://www.heroup.com/membership/user-account/ revealed the following text:

Membership Expired: July 15, 2014 Status: Jr. S.H.I.E.L.D. Agent

Redeemed Game Codes
Hasbro Toys #4 - Classic Wolverine + 2 Week Trial Membership 07-01-2014

May I therefore have the full benefits of my trial membership and have the status set to active as we have not jumped forward in time to the future. Thank you."

"Greetings Fire Prince Duck,

I apologize for any inconvenience this bug has caused!

We have resolved it and you should not be able to purchase agent only heroes and items! I have also added an extra day of free time to your account to make up for this error.

Thank you and please let me know if you have any other questions or concerns.

Kasen
Super Hero Squad Customer Support"

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Spider-Man Noir is back as the World Event reward. Curiously, the winners for the 12 AM PDT draw for MODOK's gold badge are not listed in the recent winners list.

----------


## CenturianSpy

My Letter to Jared Larsen:




> Hey, Jared!
> The SHSO CBR Team (specifically Bhat Mang) has developed a workaround that fixes all the bugs caused from the Achievement/mission/character swap problems. Reverting the "loading", "mono", & "player" folders in the subfolder to an earlier version of the Unity Webplayer has fixed all the issues. Feel free to join our conversation Marvel Super Hero Squad Online -- Ground Zero - Page 777


Jared's response:




> Thanks!  I have forwarded this along to the support and QA folks for verification.  Please pass along our thanks to the CBR team!
> 
> Jared


I think Bhat Mang deserves an exclusive medallion/title in the game...and he should be able to pick them out.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

how u fix achivs?????????????????????

----------


## Ravin' Ray

We've (or rather the others have because i haven't been affected by it) have been discussing the achievement glitch over the last several days.Go back to the posts that mention it so you can learn more. I don't recall the details aside from the symptoms because again, I'm not affected.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> how u fix achivs?????????????????????





> **NEW GLITCH FIX**
> 
> For those experiencing the missing Achievements/missions or inability to switch characters, the SHSO CBR Team has a fix! Thanks to members Bhat Mang for the experimentation and RCL for the file upload!
> 
> "I uploaded my webplayer 4.5.5f1 that works fine for me, if anyone want to try go to location:
> 
> [root drive]/Users/[user name]/AppData/LocalLow/Unity/WebPlayer
> 
> replace the "loader", "mono" and "player" folders.
> ...


I also walked a guy step-by-step in the comment section of our Team's FB page.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Spy went real agro on the facebook page lol

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Spy went real agro on the facebook page lol


<laughs> which part? I'm always correcting the schmucks on there. Was it where I told that player off for judging other people for enjoying SHSO? That guy ticked me off...

It's one thing to have the opinion "I don't like SHSO". It's completely different to question/judge/attack others who do. *THAT* has no place in the comicbook world community. Why do these people think that their opinion of how I spend my entertainment dollars is wanted/needed/of import? It's a brand of narcissism that leads to entitlement that is ruining many aspects of today's culture. But enough ranting, I got Achievement points to earn!

----------


## Scott@SHSO

> So I requested a refund or extension of membership due the bugs I was experiencing and inability to play for several weeks (beyond logging to grab new log files for customer support and quitting again), here is the response I got from Kevin:
> 
> "Thank you for your message and contacting us. We apologize for any frustration or inconvenience the issue you experienced may have caused.
> 
> We have researched your account and noticed that there is playtime on this account within the last month. The monthly gold has been consumed and spent in the game. If we are to issue you a full refund for the Jr. S.H.I.E.L.D. Agent subscription purchased, we would need to permanently disable the account in accordance with our Terms of Service. This means that the account can no longer be accessed in the future, and this cannot be undone.
> 
> If you would still like the refund and agree to your account being permanently closed, please reply to this message and we will process the refund for you. We look forward to hearing from you."
> 
> Well he shouldn't be looking forward to hearing from me, unless he really wants to learn how to swear excessively in french... This is what is offered to someone who's been a paying customer for 4 years??? Not good enough, Gazillion, not even close.




Hi Raven, I'll chat with Kevin.  There may be some misunderstanding about the severe bug you and other players have experienced.

----------


## raw68

Down for maintenance.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Down for maintenance.


(picture of Ronan the Accuser! My dreams of an Annihilator Team is almost here!)




> Reminder to all Squads!
> 
> Don’t forget to redeem the 3kFRACTLS game code for 3000 fractals at https://www.heroup.com/ - the code can only be used once per account and expires Monday the 20th at midnight.

----------


## raw68

Game is back up!!!

----------


## Charles LePage

> Game is back up!!!


What's new?  What's changed?  What's awesome?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Game is back up!!!





> What's new?  What's changed?  What's awesome?


Titles added. 

Does someone have a glitched account (one without the Bhat Mang fix)? I'm wondering if Gaz wrote a script that fixed the New Unity Achievement/character swap glitch.

----------


## Raven

> What's new?  What's changed?  What's awesome?


Not me. Not me. Me!

----------


## Mr E Shoe

My computer is still broken (using the achievement X workaround instead of changing files) so I'll report back if I still need to do the workaround, but it might be a bit, my dsl is really slow to load the files.................

later,
shoe

----------


## Mr E Shoe

well maybe that was a really small maintenance package as quick as it loaded for me, hmmmm....  Anyway, still broken.  Can't change players, fractals/craft/etc don't spawn, etc.  But fortunately the achivements X workaround still works (and it still doesn't fix the achivements) so I'll be playing tonight.   :Cool:

----------


## Scott@SHSO

Hi everyone,

The workaround discovered by this community is a huge breakthrough, and it's good to know people are able to play again.

We can't officially endorse this workaround because the file sharing needed is prohibited.  It is an opportunity for someone with malicious intent to advertise shared files that could infect unaware victims.

The workaround also potentially rolls back the player to a version that is susceptible to the exploits Unity patched in version 4.6.6: https://unity3d.com/unity/whats-new/unity-4.6.6.  

The workaround doesn't fix this crippling bug for everyone, so extra apologies to Mac players, who have not yet benefited from CBR's latest discovery.

If the bug is related to the webplayer version (as it appears to be), then be forewarned that if Unity forces the current version channels to remove pre-4.6.6 versions, then everyone will be (re)affected by this bug.

It is important that we keep working for a true fix, and this community keep pressuring us for it.  The extent of this bug is severe, but the fix is complex and is taking more time than we hoped.  At this time, we can only offer our versions of a workaround, deep apologies for all players affected, and humbly ask for patience.  We are discussing suitable compensation for all players (not just subscribers) when we finally resolve this problem.

The CBR forum community has consistently been a great and resourceful group of players, critics and supporters alike, so we thank everyone for their contributions here.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Thanks for the update Scott. I can't relate to the grief experienced by other players who were affected, but that part about the suitable compensation for _all_ players is really cool.

I remember playing the game with my old original Atom-based netbook when my current laptop (i5-based ThinkPad) was temporarily out of commission, and I caught a lot of timing-related glitches due to the game lag on such a slow CPU. I also found a problem that may be unique to the energy-saving settings on specific laptops: I've noticed that sometimes when I complete missions my ThinkPad abruptly shuts down completely. Not the game, not the browser, but Windows 7 itself. Before I reach the rewards screen. So after experimenting I found that if I remove my battery and connect the ThinkPad to the UPS, the shutdown bug vanished. I wonder if somehow taxing the CPU interacts with the power-saving setting and shut downs Windows. It may or may not be caused by the Unity player, and I don't use any app that puts as severe a workload on the CPU as the game does (so I can't make comparisons), but there you have it.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> We can't officially endorse this workaround because the file sharing needed is prohibited.  It is an opportunity for someone with malicious intent to advertise shared files that could infect unaware victims.


That explains this: 

 

on all my emails

I'll get you RCL!!!!

----------


## millsfan

> Hi everyone,
> 
> The workaround discovered by this community is a huge breakthrough, and it's good to know people are able to play again.
> 
> We can't officially endorse this workaround because the file sharing needed is prohibited.  It is an opportunity for someone with malicious intent to advertise shared files that could infect unaware victims.
> 
> The workaround also potentially rolls back the player to a version that is susceptible to the exploits Unity patched in version 4.6.6: https://unity3d.com/unity/whats-new/unity-4.6.6.  
> 
> The workaround doesn't fix this crippling bug for everyone, so extra apologies to Mac players, who have not yet benefited from CBR's latest discovery.
> ...


As long as people are working on the game and trying to fix bugs and make new content, I'm fine.  I still kept my membership although many have unsubscribed until the game is normal again.  Just know, a lot of people want to enjoy hero up again.  By the way, what is the reasoning for membership subscription time changes?  I still have my year membership, and the new options available are quite peculiar

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Wolverine is back slashing some wires.  Seemed to happen at the PDT midnight rollover when the log in reward is refreshed - I was in game at the time and had connection problems durng a mission.  When the mission finished the reward screen didn't load, and I had to log out.  Haven't been able to log back in since.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Now the site is down for maintenance. They got Sabretooth keeping Wolverine busy.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Now the site is down for maintenance. They got Sabretooth keeping Wolverine busy.


Hey, Ray, I see often see you when I log in first thing in the morning Swedish time - so must be after lunch your time.  You're frequently lurking half obscured behind some piece of machinery!  This morning I saw you in Baxter Plaza, hiding behind the phone booth - at least I think it's a phone booth - beside the first building on the left hand side.  I saw the 'Fan....' of your name and what looked like FFF, but I couldn't see which hero you were.  The other morning I think it was you concealed inside the old headquarters transporter in Villainville!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> This morning I saw you in Baxter Plaza, hiding behind the phone booth - at least I think it's a phone booth - beside the first building on the left hand side.  I saw the 'Fan....' of your name and what looked like FFF, but I couldn't see which hero you were.  The other morning I think it was you concealed inside the old headquarters transporter in Villainville!


Yes, the phone booth is my favorite hiding place at the Baxter Plaza, and the now-empty HQ teleporter at Villainville is my other spot. I have either Giganto (agent) or Mini FFF (non-agent) with me.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

Untitled.jpg 

I need more fractals

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Saw you in Daily Bugle zone, Spy, farming for fractals I assume.  I liked your squad level: 5555!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Saw you in Daily Bugle zone, Spy, farming for fractals I assume.  I liked your squad level: 5555!


I can't drive 5555! I love my squad level...the next cool one will be 5-6-7-8 (then dance). I don't have Safe Chat, so if you see me and I don't talk...it's not me being a jerk! I'll keep an eye out for your main.

----------


## CenturianSpy

I won a 5000XP Potion for my Daily Login bonus, which is easily the _best_ thing to win in the game (if you have all the heroes, if you didn't a Mystery Box that wins you a hero would obviously be better) and noticed that it goes into a different location in the backpack than ones you purchase. Notice the two 5000XP potions on the same backpack page: 




Mildly interesting, right?

----------


## Mr E Shoe

I noticed something like that a week or maybe two ago.  I had a pool of both red and green potions and when I bought new ones they go into a seperate pool of red and green potions.  So now I have 2 red potion stacks and 2 green potion stacks.  I thought about when I use the potions I should use from the old pools first so I deplete the old pools and end up with just the new pools.  However with thunderbolt punisher and the fractal bursts, when I bought potions I used from the new pools of potions and didn't touch the old stockpile.  

But yes, mildly interesting indeed!   :Confused:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Something happened to Super Charged and Magnetized. The normal mission seems like it is broken. Those big bots are impossible to kill.


This was posted back in October and I'm referencing it because I just played this and those super-charged crushbots, with that magnetic glow, seem to have a super armor boost on because they take very little damage from my level 28 Dark Phoenix basic attacks. Even her Hero-Up did less damage than expected. It took me a long time to KO them.

And yeah, Spy, very curious indeed.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> I won a 5000XP Potion for my Daily Login bonus, which is easily the _best_ thing to win in the game (if you have all the heroes, if you didn't a Mystery Box that wins you a hero would obviously be better) and noticed that it goes into a different location in the backpack than ones you purchase. Notice the two 5000XP potions on the same backpack page: 
> 
> Mildly interesting, right?


I'll bet it has something to do with their switch to "Agent's Only" and back again.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I'll bet it has something to do with their switch to "Agent's Only" and back again.


Is it no longer Agent Only?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Is it no longer Agent Only?


Still agent-only in the store but usable for all and available as a log-in gift for all.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> Still agent-only in the store but usable for all and available as a log-in gift for all.


Exactly.  I meant in the backpack.

----------


## Mr E Shoe

> This was posted back in October and I'm referencing it because I just played this and those super-charged crushbots, with that magnetic glow, seem to have a super armor boost on because they take very little damage from my level 28 Dark Phoenix basic attacks. Even her Hero-Up did less damage than expected. It took me a long time to KO them.


Had you used the magnet to turn off the "magnetic glow"?  I just ran that mission with wolverine and couldn't find a spot where the magnet didn't turn off the glow, and once the glow was knocked off it only took around 65 damage (far less than a full routine of basic attacks) to destroy the formally magnatized armored bots.  If I didn't use the magnet, yeah, it was like mowing grass with wolverines claws.  it'll work, but was very very slow....

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Had you used the magnet to turn off the "magnetic glow"?


A-ha; subconsciously my mind was thinking if that was the cause, but now you confirmed it, thanks.

----------


## marvel2136

SHSO said on their Facebook page that the update will be today (later...)!
I hope they will release Ronan the Accuser!

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

Untitled.jpg

its nice waking up to this

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> SHSO said on their Facebook page that the update will be today (later...)!
> I hope they will release Ronan the Accuser!


Maintenance not update, they said it doesn't add anything new to the game so don't get your hopes up for nothing.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Maintenance not update, they said it doesn't add anything new to the game so don't get your hopes up for nothing.


read the comments on facebook *facepalm*

----------


## MaskedTraveler

The post say it is a maintenance first.
However, they did hint at a possible update later today.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

The game is back up.  There was an update, and it has 3 NEW HEROES!  The Future Foundation has finally arrived (in a bundle).  There's a Pym sale, too.

EDIT: Sorry!  It says this on the SHIELD sit-rep, but they don't appear to be in-game yet.  They will come later today in the update.  The front page of heroup has all the update details even though they haven't made it yet.  For those who might not be able to look until the update takes the site down again, here it all is:




> S.H.I.E.L.D. SITREP 7/16/2015
> 
> Director Fury
> 
> Future Foundation Mr. Fantastic, Invisible Woman, and Thing have arrived to make the world a better place, joining forces with Spider-Man and Doctor Doom. Meanwhile… where is the Human Torch?
> 
> *For S.H.I.E.L.D. Use Only*
> 
> Recruits and agents are advised to delete their “SHS” game cache at http://unity3d.com/webplayer/setup if the updates below are not seen.  Do not uninstall and reinstall the Unity Webplayer.
> ...

----------


## Raven

> The game is back up.  There was an update, and it has 3 NEW HEROES!  The Future Foundation has finally arrived (in a bundle).  There's a Pym sale, too.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry!  It says this on the SHIELD sit-rep, but they don't appear to be in-game yet.  They will come later today in the update.  The front page of heroup has all the update details even though they haven't made it yet.  For those who might not be able to look until the update takes the site down again, here it all is:


_The Future Foundation Bundle includes:

Future Foundation Mr. Fantastic with Silver Badge
Future Foundation Invisible Woman with Silver Badge
Future Foundation Thing with Silver Badge
Future Foundation Spider-Man with Silver Badge
A bonus Hero On Fire with Silver Badge_

Bonus Hero on Fire... regular Human Torch or something new?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> _
> A bonus Hero On Fire with Silver Badge_
> 
> Bonus Hero on Fire... regular Human Torch or something new?


I am hoping beyond hope… it will be Annihilation Wave / Negative Zone / Light Brigade / whatever-you-want-to-call-him Human Torch. I will cry tears of of joy when that happens.

----------


## Scott@SHSO

> I am hoping beyond hope it will be Annihilation Wave / Negative Zone / Light Brigade / whatever-you-want-to-call-him Human Torch. I will cry tears of of joy when that happens.


Sorry guys, no Light Brigade Human Torch. As it states, it's the Future Foundation bundle. But, what kind of big meanies would we be if we broke that family apart? We couldn't resist.

----------


## millsfan

> _The Future Foundation Bundle includes:
> 
> Future Foundation Mr. Fantastic with Silver Badge
> Future Foundation Invisible Woman with Silver Badge
> Future Foundation Thing with Silver Badge
> Future Foundation Spider-Man with Silver Badge
> A bonus Hero On Fire with Silver Badge_
> 
> Bonus Hero on Fire... regular Human Torch or something new?


Forget about a new human torch, are the three new future foundation characters even new? Especially if they are releasing three characters at once, I would think they are repaints. That would be cool if they are new though

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> read the comments on facebook *facepalm*


*double facepalm for me*

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Forget about a new human torch, are the three new future foundation characters even new? Especially if they are releasing three characters at once, I would think they are repaints. That would be cool if they are new though


The game files showed the PUs had the same name with "Future" added to them...so it looks like they might be straight repaints. I'm OK with that...even though Ben's two characters in the game are repaints already.


Edit: I'm hoping the FF bundle is for fractals...I have a sneaky suspicion that it will be only for gold, though.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Sorry guys, no Light Brigade Human Torch. As it states, it's the Future Foundation bundle. But, what kind of big meanies would we be if we broke that family apart? We couldn't resist.


Breathes in…

*Takes the news calmly*

Breaths out…

"I will wait patiently."
Edit: By the way, Scott, wouldn't hurt to have a Future Foundation loading screen.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

> I'm hoping the FF bundle is for fractals...I have a sneaky suspicion that it will be only for gold, though.


You're probably right, which is frustrating.  Most of us have Johnny, FF Spider-man, and their silver badges already.  Hopefully the new characters will be available separately soon, especially if the bundle is for gold only.

----------


## Iron Maiden

Did anyone get an error message when trying to redeem the 3kfractal code.  It said I already redeemed it but the first I knew of it when I saw it on the news section on the home page.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Did anyone get an error message when trying to redeem the 3kfractal code.  It said I already redeemed it but the first I knew of it when I saw it on the news section on the home page.


I've actually seen a few people complaining it doesn't work. Try "3KFRACTLS" without the second "A".

----------


## MaskedTraveler

The game is still down for me..
I thought it just opened back up again..

----------


## CenturianSpy

> The game is still down for me..
> I thought it just opened back up again..


Game is up, now.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

We're sorry. You do not have access to the game at this time. Please check back again later! [P14004]

----------


## Carmaicol

Given the price difference, Can FF Thing be Agent-Only?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Given the price difference, Can FF Thing be Agent-Only?


Good question. I'm also wondering if the Gold Badges are included in the bundle price. Gaz's phrase of "their badges" is vague. They picture just the silver badges, but the Gold Badges are directly under the heroes in the shop. It was more cost effective for me to buy the heroes and their Silver badges a la carte (since I already owned FF Spidey and HT and their silver badges). If the bundle includes Gold Badges...I made a mistake.

----------


## beanroaster

> Given the price difference, Can FF Thing be Agent-Only?


Anyone got them yet and can confirm/deny repaint vs. new moves?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Anyone got them yet and can confirm/deny repaint vs. new moves?


FF Thing has the same P1,P2, HU and combo. Don't have hime leveled up enough for P3...but I'm guessing he's a straight repaint.

----------


## millsfan

> FF Thing has the same P1,P2, HU and combo. Don't have hime leveled up enough for P3...but I'm guessing he's a straight repaint.


 that stinks. I would like if they had at least a new part of their combo   Maybe new right clicks or even a hero up.

----------


## Wollomby

Yeah, someone posted earlier that they were the same game file with "future" put in front of it.  I'm guessing they are all streight repaints.  They look cool though  :Smile:   I like thing in FF garb!

No gold medals are included in the future foundation pack right? Only the silver?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> that stinks. I would like if they had at least a new part of their combo   Maybe new right clicks or even a hero up.





> Yeah, someone posted earlier that they were the same game file with "future" put in front of it.  I'm guessing they are all streight repaints.  They look cool though   I like thing in FF garb!


On Gaz's FB page Scott is saying the FF repaints have stronger attacks...so I guess I'll have to level them up to see. I've been so busy leveling my 30+ characters anything less seems sooooo weak.




> No gold medals are included in the future foundation pack right? Only the silver?


Just silver (as reported by Callum Wyeth).

----------


## millsfan

> On Gaz's FB page Scott is saying the FF repaints have stronger attacks...so I guess I'll have to level them up to see. I've been so busy leveling my 30+ characters anything less seems sooooo weak.


The gear may look fresh, but I'm still waiting for hero up to really return with themed loading screens with characters we can get hyped for

IT STINKS they didnt update in the summer really

----------


## CenturianSpy

> The gear may look fresh, *but I'm still waiting for hero up to really return with themed loading screens* with characters we can get hyped for
> 
> IT STINKS they didnt update in the summer really


100% agree. If they have time to make banners like these:





They have time to make loading screens...

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> that stinks. I would like if they had at least a new part of their combo   Maybe new right clicks or even a hero up.


I agree it would have been nice to see some new moves, but for relatively new non-agents an FF Invisible Woman at least means they can have Sue in their squad, since the original Sue is now retired.

I didn't see the Pym Sale in the shop, am I looking in the wrong place or is that coming later?

----------


## Arnier

Does anyone know, what is the special bonus in the bundle?

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Glad that they can get a bunch of characters out in one shot like this. This might help make up for those dead months.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Does anyone know, what is the special bonus in the bundle?


Human Torch and his Silver Badge.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Human Torch and his Silver Badge.


And that's standard HT and not a different version, right?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> And that's standard HT and not a different version, right?


Yes. Extra words for 10 character minimum.

----------


## Iron Maiden

> I've actually seen a few people complaining it doesn't work. Try "3KFRACTLS" without the second "A".


Thanks.  I'll try that when I get home.

Nice to see the Future Foundation is now complete.  I give  Sue and the Torch attacks  real monsters.

----------


## millsfan

> 100% agree. If they have time to make banners like these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have time to make loading screens...


Whenever they had new characters, I loved being WOWED by them on a loading screen before they came out. If they work on any new characters, they could send me the character renders/models if it's that big of a deal. ILL MAKE them a loading screen  :Smile:

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Pretty sure it has been said, but all I am doing is just confirming, that as a Mac User, there is no fixes yet.
I haven't played in a long while, so it does not really bother me at all :/

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> On Gaz's FB page Scott is saying the FF repaints have stronger attacks...so I guess I'll have to level them up to see. I've been so busy leveling my 30+ characters anything less seems sooooo weak.


They are indeed stronger than the regular Fantastic Four, same attacks, but all deal more damage.

----------


## Wollomby

If anyone happens to find newsworthy posts on SHSO facebook or twitter, if you have a moment please post here as I don't use facebook or twitter. I feel like I miss out on some stuffs  :Frown:

----------


## Arnier

Does anyone else still have this problem?
TP.jpg

----------


## Charles LePage

> Does anyone else still have this problem?
> TP.jpg


I don't, but shortly after Thunderbolts Punisher was released, I deleted my Unity cache and re-downloaded all the files.

----------


## Arnier

> I don't, but shortly after Thunderbolts Punisher was released, I deleted my Unity cache and re-downloaded all the files.


Thanks. I just deleted catche too and now its ok

----------


## CenturianSpy

> If anyone happens to find newsworthy posts on SHSO facebook or twitter, if you have a moment please post here as I don't use facebook or twitter. I feel like I miss out on some stuffs




I'd set up a FB page if I were you, though. The team FB page is well-maintained and crammed full of Marvel stuff. I set up a FB account just for SHSO stuff.

----------


## millsfan

Besides my membership, I want to give money to hero up so bad but they aren't putting enough effort into the game.  No movie characters, no consistency with updates (We never know what is going on)

----------


## CenturianSpy

Another mildly interesting thing...

Coming out of the Lizard Mayhem Mission in the Daily Bugle zone, my title switched to "The Flowery". I always have my title set as "The Incredible" because *HULK IS STRONGEST THERE IS!* Once my character populated (instead of being the bouncing silver star) it reverted back.



No amount of Febreeze and potpourri could ever make me "Flowery"...

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Anyone else have Impossible Man *pop* without poking him? Recently I've been going about my business collecting tokens, fractals and crafting parts (with my newbie non-agent squad, no mega-collecting for a while yet!), and without being anywhere near Impy he's 'popped' on me.  Sometimes it's been the fifth pop and I've had to drop whatever I've been doing and go and chase him off.  First time it happened I thought maybe I'd done something with my mouse/keyboard unintentionally, but it's happened too many times now.

----------


## Scott@SHSO

Hi peoples of CBR!

We'd like to do a Facebook Fan Spotlight post on this forum community, but before that can happen, I have a couple questions:

1) Are you all okay with that?  If people disapprove, then we'll nix the idea.  No harm, no foul!

2) If approved, do you have specific members that should get a shout out in the facebook post?

3) Do you have about 2-3 direct links you'd like to see in our news posts?  LIke, a direct link to the 1st page, last page, and one more...?

Let me know!  It would probably appear Saturday morning.  It would be nice to give an official nod to this place.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Anyone else have Impossible Man *pop* without poking him? Recently I've been going about my business collecting tokens, fractals and crafting parts (with my newbie non-agent squad, no mega-collecting for a while yet!), and without being anywhere near Impy he's 'popped' on me.  Sometimes it's been the fifth pop and I've had to drop whatever I've been doing and go and chase him off.  First time it happened I thought maybe I'd done something with my mouse/keyboard unintentionally, but it's happened too many times now.


Somebody near you might be popping Impossible Man, when someone is close and pops Incredible Man you get the credit for the poke.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Anyone else have Impossible Man *pop* without poking him? Recently I've been going about my business collecting tokens, fractals and crafting parts (with my newbie non-agent squad, no mega-collecting for a while yet!), and without being anywhere near Impy he's 'popped' on me.  Sometimes it's been the fifth pop and I've had to drop whatever I've been doing and go and chase him off.  First time it happened I thought maybe I'd done something with my mouse/keyboard unintentionally, but it's happened too many times now.





> Somebody near you might be popping Impossible Man, when someone is close and pops Incredible Man you get the credit for the poke.


Best glitch in the game. I hope Gaz _never_ fixes it.




> Hi peoples of CBR!
> 
> We'd like to do a Facebook Fan Spotlight post on this forum community, but before that can happen, I have a couple questions:
> 
> 1) Are you all okay with that?  If people disapprove, then we'll nix the idea.  No harm, no foul!
> 
> 2) If approved, do you have specific members that should get a shout out in the facebook post?
> 
> 3) Do you have about 2-3 direct links you'd like to see in our news posts?  LIke, a direct link to the 1st page, last page, and one more...?
> ...


I wouldn't want to speak for the rest of my peers here, but I'm personally OK with it.

My suggestion would be to link this page, our 2 FB pages, and our Wiki.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Hi peoples of CBR!
> 
> We'd like to do a Facebook Fan Spotlight post on this forum community, but before that can happen, I have a couple questions:
> 
> 1) Are you all okay with that?  If people disapprove, then we'll nix the idea.  No harm, no foul!
> 
> 2) If approved, do you have specific members that should get a shout out in the facebook post?
> 
> 3) Do you have about 2-3 direct links you'd like to see in our news posts?  LIke, a direct link to the 1st page, last page, and one more...?
> ...


I defer to Spy on this, since he is OK with the idea, it's fine with me.

There are some members who have been part of this community for a long, long time, and who post regularly.  If there are to be any members highlighted, those are the people - they've supported SHSO through thick and thin, and are an invaluable source of advice and information on the game.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Hi peoples of CBR!
> 
> We'd like to do a Facebook Fan Spotlight post on this forum community, but before that can happen, I have a couple questions:
> 
> 1) Are you all okay with that?  If people disapprove, then we'll nix the idea.  No harm, no foul!
> 
> 2) If approved, do you have specific members that should get a shout out in the facebook post?
> 
> 3) Do you have about 2-3 direct links you'd like to see in our news posts?  LIke, a direct link to the 1st page, last page, and one more...?
> ...


Personally, CenturionSpy and maybe Magenta would be great spots. Maybe throw in a Roaming Colossus Lion.

----------


## Charles LePage

Ant-Man, in theaters now.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Somebody near you might be popping Impossible Man, when someone is close and pops Incredible Man you get the credit for the poke.


Specifically, this happens when "your" Impy and the "other player's" Impy are hiding in the same spot; all Impys hiding there get poked.

----------


## millsfan

Looking at the new foundation outfits, it would have been cool if they played differently.  Maybe the developers are working on something better

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Hi peoples of CBR!
> 
> We'd like to do a Facebook Fan Spotlight post on this forum community, but before that can happen, I have a couple questions:





> I wouldn't want to speak for the rest of my peers here, but I'm personally OK with it.
> 
> My suggestion would be to link this page, our 2 FB pages, and our Wiki.





> I defer to Spy on this, since he is OK with the idea, it's fine with me.
> 
> There are some members who have been part of this community for a long, long time, and who post regularly.  If there are to be any members highlighted, those are the people - they've supported SHSO through thick and thin, and are an invaluable source of advice and information on the game.





> Personally, CenturionSpy and maybe Magenta would be great spots. Maybe throw in a Roaming Colossus Lion.


Add me to the "yes" vote for the spotlight.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Edit: Just now from the FB page:

We asked you to make Ant-Man better, and wow, you gave us some great ideas! Do we have some future character designers here? The answer is: YES!

We’re proud to announce the winners of the Redesign Ant-Man Contest! Receiving the prize of a week-long Agent membership and 150 gold are:

Tejas Krishna TK - Valley Irrelevant Accountant
Short but good overall and all ideas are doable.

*Kaja Nedeljkovic - Ghost Wraith* _(congrats Ghost Wraith!)_
Great breakdown of abilities, very easy to read and understand

Muhammad Saad Kamal - The Uncanny Surfer
Good overall ideas, can do most of them

Marshall OC - Marshal Night Crab Gladiator
Specific damage numbers are good suggestions

Mist Eaglespy - Mist Eagle Spy
Clear ability breakdown with specific damage numbers

Congratulations to our winners! From a tough crowd, their improvements rose to the top! We hope you enjoy your prizes, to be awarded at midnight PDT tonight.

If you didn’t win the big prize, don’t worry because once again, we’re overwhelmed and entertained pacman emoticon by the quality of everyone’s entries, so runner-ups will be chosen again to receive a random Mystery Box!* Thanks everyone for playing!

*A full list of runner-ups will be posted by Monday, July 20. If you do not receive your Mystery Box by Monday, please post your Squad name here."

Maybe Ghost Wraith could repost his winning entry here?

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Personally, CenturionSpy and maybe Magenta would be great spots. Maybe throw in a Roaming Colossus Lion.


Definitely, they are well known and respected in this community.



> Maybe Ghost Wraith could repost his winning entry here?


OMG I can't believe I won! Since I don't use facebook,  my little sister's facebook account proved to be greatly useful for the first time. Anyway, these were my suggestions:



> Basic Attacks:
> -First of all, his basic attacks should deal more damage. I'm sure that the majority of players would agree that compared to most new heroes, his basic attacks are kinda feeble. 
> -His attacks (or at least one of them) could have a little wider damage area, so that he could destroy swarms of enemies (who are defeated in one hit) more quickly.
> -The last attack in his combo could have a slightly bigger range, and it could briefly stun the enemy (because ants bite).
> 
> Power Attack 1:
> -The Ant riding is cool, but it isn't very effective because it's hard to perfectly align enemies and hit them. It would be so much better if he at least moved forward a bit more. You could also make him fly in circles, back and forth or from one enemy to another instead of flying side to side.
> -I should also mention that the damage he deals with this attack isn't very impressive. Thunderbolts Punisher's first BASIC attack at low levels and Ant-Man's first POWER attack at level 20 deal the same amount of damage. That doesn't look very fair, so that is why I think that he definitely needs a buff.
> 
> ...

----------


## Raven

> Hi peoples of CBR!
> 
> We'd like to do a Facebook Fan Spotlight post on this forum community, but before that can happen, I have a couple questions:
> 
> 1) Are you all okay with that?  If people disapprove, then we'll nix the idea.  No harm, no foul!
> 
> 2) If approved, do you have specific members that should get a shout out in the facebook post?
> 
> 3) Do you have about 2-3 direct links you'd like to see in our news posts?  LIke, a direct link to the 1st page, last page, and one more...?
> ...


I'd rather not have this community over run by FB kids to be honest. If this forum starts filling with the same type of comments they leave on FB then, just like the FB page now, I won't be visiting it anymore. I'm all for the spotlight, but no direct link please, let those that are able to find us come on their own. A direct link to the wiki would be more beneficial.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Hi peoples of CBR!
> 
> We'd like to do a Facebook Fan Spotlight post on this forum community, but before that can happen, I have a couple questions:
> 
> 1) Are you all okay with that?  If people disapprove, then we'll nix the idea.  No harm, no foul!
> 
> 2) If approved, do you have specific members that should get a shout out in the facebook post?
> 
> 3) Do you have about 2-3 direct links you'd like to see in our news posts?  LIke, a direct link to the 1st page, last page, and one more...?
> ...


I'd be fine with the spotlight, but I don't want those posts coming in with all the complaints. 
We are a friendly community where players come together to discuss about the game, not complain about what we're not getting what we want.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Hi peoples of CBR!
> 
> We'd like to do a Facebook Fan Spotlight post on this forum community, but before that can happen, I have a couple questions:
> 
> 1) Are you all okay with that?  If people disapprove, then we'll nix the idea.  No harm, no foul!
> 
> 2) If approved, do you have specific members that should get a shout out in the facebook post?
> 
> 3) Do you have about 2-3 direct links you'd like to see in our news posts?  LIke, a direct link to the 1st page, last page, and one more...?
> ...


I agree with Raven and MTS on this.

Edit:Sorry guys for not posting in a while, I forgot my password, and I couldn't reset it because I forgot my spare email password (I'm terrible with remembering passwords.) Anyways Glad to be back and looking forward to trying out the new FF F4.

Edit Again: Just hit my 1,000th post on this thread!!!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I'd rather not have this community over run by FB kids to be honest. If this forum starts filling with the same type of comments they leave on FB then, just like the FB page now, I won't be visiting it anymore. I'm all for the spotlight, but no direct link please, let those that are able to find us come on their own. A direct link to the wiki would be more beneficial.





> I'd be fine with the spotlight, but I don't want those posts coming in with all the complaints. 
> We are a friendly community where players come together to discuss about the game, not complain about what we're not getting what we want.


If ever SHSO does write a spotlight post on FB, I will reply with a _friendly_ advisory that CBR is a moderated forum and that members should abide by the CoC. That said, it's not only kids (well, chronological kids anyway) that get away with silly posts on FB. Unless Raven means that even adults can be "FB kids".

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Personally, CenturionSpy and maybe Magenta would be great spots. Maybe throw in a Roaming Colossus Lion.


RCL should be the top of that list. His work on the wiki alone makes him the most valuable person in SHSO. Add on his SHSO skills, levels, and Achievement points and there is _none_ better in the game. Mags and Charles would be on my SHSO 'Mt. Rushmore' as well.




> I'd rather not have this community over run by FB kids to be honest. If this forum starts filling with the same type of comments they leave on FB then, just like the FB page now, I won't be visiting it anymore. I'm all for the spotlight, but no direct link please, let those that are able to find us come on their own. A direct link to the wiki would be more beneficial.


We self-police quite well on here, Raven. I do agree that linking our 2 FB pages (I hope you're not referring to our Team's FB page as the comment woeful!) and Wiki would be better for the masses. 




> I'd be fine with the spotlight, but I don't want those posts coming in with all the complaints. 
> We are a friendly community where players come together to discuss about the game, not complain about what we're not getting what we want.


We get our fair share of complainers on here (myself included), they temper quickly.




> Edit Again: Just hit my 1,000th post on this thread!!!


Happy 1000!




> If ever SHSO does write a spotlight post on FB, I will reply with a _friendly_ advisory that CBR is a moderated forum and that members should abide by the CoC. That said, it's not only kids (well, chronological kids anyway) that get away with silly posts on FB. Unless Raven means that even adults can be "FB kids".


I agree, redirecting players to the Players FB page is the polite/correct way of stopping the silliness. 

For our members here, just a reminder, I help facilitate 2 FB pages (linked on the first page of this thread). One is no nonsense (our Team's page) and the second is more lax. For instance on the Players page we allow polls on who is better, the occasional rumble, the "who should I get?" post, and general kid/game silliness. Our team page is straight SHSO/Marvel, I police that one _very_ strictly. Again, I feel our Team page is one of the best Marvel pages on FB.




> OMG I can't believe I won! Since I don't use facebook,  my little sister's facebook account proved to be greatly useful for the first time.


Congratulations! I _only_ use FB for SHSO and comicbook stuff.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Happy 1000!


Thank You Very Much.

Also I'm a little late to this but, I had issues and stuff not being able to switch characters, achievement points not showing bugs like that, I switched to IE and haven't had a problem since, so for those of you whose game still is not working maybe try that.

----------


## S.S. Pudding

Hey Scott,

Apparently I have been banned indefinitely because of always faulty Paypal. I stated earlier in this thread and sent support tickets that I could not purchase gold through Paypal. I have always purchased gold from you all and have always been happy to support your company. In fact, I just recently purchased a one year subscription on top of two heroic gold bundles. I'm not one of your community whiners and have always tried to help out the community when I can.

Now I received a response to my banning questions stating that I purchased a heroic bundle, used the items and then Paypal refunded it withholding money from you guys. If this occurred it was without my consent and I would be happy to repair the damage that Paypal caused. However, support (Kevin) states that the only way to "fix" things is to prove that my purchase was identity theft. That, however is not the case. The truth is that Paypal gave an unauthorized refund. When I received the refund it was after I had used the items I purchased and I thought that it was refund for overcharging my account because I literally had to attempt purchasing the bundle 15 times due to Paypal errors causing many possible transactions. 

I, honestly feel like a victim of theft here as I now get nothing from the 75 dollars I paid for a year subscription because Paypal put through an unauthorized refund and the blame is pointed at me as I am blamed for "breaking the terms of agreement". That is what I am accused of by Gazillion but the fact is I did nothing against it as whatever happened with Paypal was unauthorized. Is there anything we can do to work this out and fix it rather than automatic responses from a manual? I would like a refund of my year subscription if this isn't fixed and as I feel I have been wronged in this I will fight it. I would rather just work it out though and get you the money Paypal stole from you and carry on with the subscription (service) I paid you all for. Thanks for any help or reply.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Wow, that sounds awful SS Pudding. I wonder if you get an itemized list from PayPal showing your purchases/attempts that would help Gaz's CS. You would think that Gaz would have a better way of keeping loyal customers' purchase history and try to work with them to help figure out the problem. Because if it was user error (your fault), I'm sure you weren't trying to defraud Gaz of their payment.

I'm concerned now because I actually treated myself to a Gold MTX purchase today ($10 because I really wanted Indy Hulk's badge and my nephew picked 11 other squaddies' badges with my 500 subscriber gold) using a Visa Gift Card. Sometimes those gift cards hold back _more_ money for impending purchases than what the purchase amount is (something that should be against the law) and can kick back an "Unauthorized Refund". I had @ $12 on the card, and if the company holding the funds in escrow does this to me, I'd be *infuriated* to lose my SHSO account. I'd be interested to know how to prevent this...other than having multiple cards/bank accounts linked to a PayPal account.

Once again Kevin's name appears with a Customer Service problem...

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> RCL should be the top of that list. His work on the wiki alone makes him the most valuable person in SHSO. Add on his SHSO skills, levels, and Achievement points and there is _none_ better in the game. Mags and Charles would be on my SHSO 'Mt. Rushmore' as well.


Thanks Spy! Our wiki certainly deserve a shout out, and the wiki have always been awesome way before the time I joined, I agree with putting Mags and Charles, Mags for keeping the wiki running since the beginning, Charles is one of the founders of this community, and Spy for keeping this community together (and having a lot of patience with the FB Kids!)

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Well, what a screw-up with PayPal!

In the meantime, MrGamesRus' video comparing the two Invisible Women shows how much stronger FF Sue is over F4 Sue; and her HU finally grants armor boost, as it should because, come on, it's a _force field_.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Hey Scott,
> 
> Apparently I have been banned indefinitely because of always faulty Paypal.


Make sure you email Scott directly, Pudding, in case you haven't already.  I think Scott reads this forum regularly, and he was quick to intervene when Raven posted her customer problem here, but the sooner he gets your information the sooner he might be able to sort out your issue.  

I must admit I'm not looking forward to using PayPal.  I remember the good old days of writing cheques!  OK, one might go missing in the post every now and again, but at least I could understand the mechanics of a payment process.  Now I need both a business dictionary and a computing manual by my side!.

And thanks all for the posts regarding my Impy question.  The strange thing is I've been playing this game for around 2.5 years, and the unpoked Impy pops have only recently started happening with any frequency, and so far only on my newbie non-agent account (although that is the account I'm mostly playing on at the moment).  I will monitor and report....

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Woah I just realized that I'm coming up in my 4th year playing this game in October. :EEK!:

----------


## Raven

> Make sure you email Scott directly, Pudding, in case you haven't already.  I think Scott reads this forum regularly, and he was quick to intervene when Raven posted her customer problem here, but the sooner he gets your information the sooner he might be able to sort out your issue.  
> 
> I must admit I'm not looking forward to using PayPal.  I remember the good old days of writing cheques!  OK, one might go missing in the post every now and again, but at least I could understand the mechanics of a payment process.  Now I need both a business dictionary and a computing manual by my side!.
> 
> And thanks all for the posts regarding my Impy question.  The strange thing is I've been playing this game for around 2.5 years, and the unpoked Impy pops have only recently started happening with any frequency, and so far only on my newbie non-agent account (although that is the account I'm mostly playing on at the moment).  I will monitor and report....


I was contacted by Trisha after Scott's intervention with the offer of a refund without cancelling my account. So the policies and decisions are definitely not set in stone. BTW it sounded like there will be some compensation for everyone for the mess caused by the unity version bug, but it's still in discussion.

----------


## Mr E Shoe

> Hey Scott,
> 
> Apparently I have been banned indefinitely because of always faulty Paypal. I stated earlier in this thread and sent support tickets that I could not purchase gold through Paypal. I have always purchased gold from you all and have always been happy to support your company. In fact, I just recently purchased a one year subscription on top of two heroic gold bundles. I'm not one of your community whiners and have always tried to help out the community when I can.
> 
> Now I received a response to my banning questions stating that I purchased a heroic bundle, used the items and then Paypal refunded it withholding money from you guys. If this occurred it was without my consent and I would be happy to repair the damage that Paypal caused. However, support (Kevin) states that the only way to "fix" things is to prove that my purchase was identity theft. That, however is not the case. The truth is that Paypal gave an unauthorized refund. When I received the refund it was after I had used the items I purchased and I thought that it was refund for overcharging my account because I literally had to attempt purchasing the bundle 15 times due to Paypal errors causing many possible transactions. 
> 
> I, honestly feel like a victim of theft here as I now get nothing from the 75 dollars I paid for a year subscription because Paypal put through an unauthorized refund and the blame is pointed at me as I am blamed for "breaking the terms of agreement". That is what I am accused of by Gazillion but the fact is I did nothing against it as whatever happened with Paypal was unauthorized. Is there anything we can do to work this out and fix it rather than automatic responses from a manual? I would like a refund of my year subscription if this isn't fixed and as I feel I have been wronged in this I will fight it. I would rather just work it out though and get you the money Paypal stole from you and carry on with the subscription (service) I paid you all for. Thanks for any help or reply.


Hopefully Scott can address this quickly! The workaround you found and communicated here has been what I and many others have been using to play the game, mega collect, etc while they're trying to fix the bug.  They posted the achivement workaround on their latest weekly update on SHS news yesterday...

A cruel irony to ban and give poor customer service towards the person who has mitigated most all the effects of the bug for who knows how many players...  ugh....  please keep us updated!!!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Hey Scott,
> 
> Apparently I have been banned indefinitely because of always faulty Paypal. I stated earlier in this thread and sent support tickets that I could not purchase gold through Paypal. I have always purchased gold from you all and have always been happy to support your company. In fact, I just recently purchased a one year subscription on top of two heroic gold bundles. I'm not one of your community whiners and have always tried to help out the community when I can.
> 
> Now I received a response to my banning questions stating that I purchased a heroic bundle, used the items and then Paypal refunded it withholding money from you guys. If this occurred it was without my consent and I would be happy to repair the damage that Paypal caused. However, support (Kevin) states that the only way to "fix" things is to prove that my purchase was identity theft. That, however is not the case. The truth is that Paypal gave an unauthorized refund. When I received the refund it was after I had used the items I purchased and I thought that it was refund for overcharging my account because I literally had to attempt purchasing the bundle 15 times due to Paypal errors causing many possible transactions. 
> 
> I, honestly feel like a victim of theft here as I now get nothing from the 75 dollars I paid for a year subscription because Paypal put through an unauthorized refund and the blame is pointed at me as I am blamed for "breaking the terms of agreement". That is what I am accused of by Gazillion but the fact is I did nothing against it as whatever happened with Paypal was unauthorized. Is there anything we can do to work this out and fix it rather than automatic responses from a manual? I would like a refund of my year subscription if this isn't fixed and as I feel I have been wronged in this I will fight it. I would rather just work it out though and get you the money Paypal stole from you and carry on with the subscription (service) I paid you all for. Thanks for any help or reply.


That sucks. I hope Scott can do something about it.

----------


## CenturianSpy

I'm posting this for reference (and in case my gift card triggers a situation like SS Pudding's). It's my PayPal receipt for my MTX. Up until SS Pudding posted their problem, I was excited that the game opened up to PayPal because it should allow players from other countries to buy Visa/Mastercard/American Express gift cards to help fund our glorious little game.

----------


## shoohman

I want to ask 2 questions
1.Is the Future Foundtion bundle is limited time only?or it will be in the shop for long time?I need to collect 10k more fractals in order to buy it!
2.Until when the Pyms sale will continue?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I want to ask 2 questions
> 1.Is the Future Foundtion bundle is limited time only?or it will be in the shop for long time?I need to collect 10k more fractals in order to buy it!
> 2.Until when the Pyms sale will continue?


1. Bundles usually don't go away.
2. There hasn't been any notification on when it ends. My best guess is one week.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Part two of my PayPal experience:



What has me worried is that there is a pending and posted transaction (the bottom two are the same as the top 2 but expanded) both with Gazillion's name attached. I only bought one gold MTX. I spent all the gold before the time that it was posted. The posted debit makes me think the money was transferred successfully, but the pending transaction worries me. I looked up the "402-935-7733" number on the interwebs and it is the default PayPal # given when there may be insufficient funds in the PayPal account (*Note that I just added the one Visa gift card that had @ $12). Obviously there wasn't and my gift card balance is showing a positive...yet there still looms that "pending" Gazillion transaction.

EDIT- Correction. It looks as those the pending transaction is PayPal trying to process the payment to the Visa gift card. So if there is a problem between those two companies, PayPal will charge Gazillion back the purchase amount. This of course would trigger Gaz to want to cancel my account. So, hopefully Visa and PayPal have their act together...something as simple as the transaction timing out could mean disaster.

Again, I'm documenting all of this for two reasons: 1. The community needs to see/be aware of the PayPal transaction process. 2. To cover my butt if/when the PayPal system fails me.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> In the meantime, MrGamesRus' video comparing the two Invisible Women shows how much stronger FF Sue is over F4 Sue; and her HU finally grants armor boost, as it should because, come on, it's a _force field_.


And now she has a big hit at activation, even though is a very small AoE, and the armor boost is pretty awesome, preventing all teammates from getting knocked down and stunned, how a force field should work, this really comes in handy when you're facing some tough enemies, like those crazy giant Mysterios!

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

The Future Foundation bundle really gives me hope now that if we get to the Hydra Four, that they'll be released in a similar fashion instead of wasting a month on repaints.

----------


## happyman2

Does FF fantastic and FF thing have new moves or are they just repaints?  Also is the fiery free bonus hero the reg human torch? I'm really enjoying the game.  
My lv 40's:
She-Hulk-fairly weak attacks and range. Insane def
Indestructible Hulk-Awesome everything-his special range, damage got reduced big time in last patch.
X-force Wolverine-Good build. Awesome spam summoning specail but crappy against flyers like titanium drones.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Does FF fantastic and FF thing have new moves or are they just repaints?  Also is the fiery free bonus hero the reg human torch? I'm really enjoying the game.


Same attacks and emotes but with greater damage, plus FF Sue's HU grants team armor boost. I linked to MrGamesRus' video comparing the two Sue's several posts earlier. Bonus hero is regular Johnny. No new Johnny in sight in the short term.



> My lv 40's:
> She-Hulk-fairly weak attacks and range. Insane def


My Jen is at 25 nearing 26 so good to know someone already maxed her.

----------


## chrishb

Hi there, I just wanted to leave a comment here. 
Some of you guys commented the new Punisher as “awesome”. 
For me he is extremely boring, but necessary. 
I just bought him yesterday and played him until lvl11.
With his HU you don’t need skill to play the game any more. 
Just hit HU and watch the enemies die and collect some bananas afterwards – repeat this until end of the mission or (survival mode) you die. Every 6 year old can do that. 
I had a hard time completing some of the crisis mission on Adamantium with lvl 20 Loki, I just completed them with lvl 9 Thunderbolts Punisher. 
Sure he is great at grinding vibranium ore and doing missions but does he really have to be that OP? 
He even has a healing "skill" although I almost never use it, because you just dont need it. 
I am wondering where this is leading.


p.s. Why not including a T. Punisher Card? Power Requirement 4, "You Win !"

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Some of you guys commented the new Punisher as “awesome”. 
> For me he is extremely boring, but necessary.
> …
> Sure he is great at grinding vibranium ore and doing missions but does he really have to be that OP? 
> …
> I am wondering where this is leading.


Boring but necessary, succinctly said. If for nothing else then, I'll use him primarily for vibranium.

And maybe his being OP may thematically be due not to the Punisher himself, but to the breaking-the-fourth-wall and using-hammerspace Deadpool.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

Untitled.jpg

someone with the illuminati lol

----------


## shoohman

I played some crisis missions-got adamantium-but still no vibranium ore
Is is still possible to earn vibranium ores from crisis missions?

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

yes u want to know what mission?

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

and squad name?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Any crisis mission at adamantium may grant vibranium, but not all the time. It's hit-and-miss for me, really.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

best mission is modok madness crisis also just got virbarnium from modok mini boss

----------


## shoohman

it doesn't matter how much crisis missions I do I still get nothing!
modok-mystique-impossible man and etc still nothing  I don't know what to do-always get adamntium rank
DId they block the option to get vibranium ore from crisis missions?or did they decrease the chances to get them
did someone from this forum got vibranium ore last month without buying it?
I have 6 and I really want to create war machine mk2 but I need 14 more vibranium ores this is the last material that I need
which specific mission gave you vibranium ore?plz help

----------


## shoohman

> Any crisis mission at adamantium may grant vibranium, but not all the time. It's hit-and-miss for me, really.


did you get vibranium ore last month without buying it?or do you know someone that got last month vibranium ore without buying it?

----------


## Raven

> it doesn't matter how much crisis missions I do I still get nothing!
> modok-mystique-impossible man and etc still nothing  I don't know what to do-always get adamntium rank
> DId they block the option to get vibranium ore from crisis missions?or did they decrease the chances to get them
> did someone from this forum got vibranium ore last month without buying it?
> I have 6 and I really want to create war machine mk2 but I need 14 more vibranium ores this is the last material that I need
> which specific mission gave you vibranium ore?plz help


The answer doesn't change the more times you ask the same question. It's random, you can go 20+ crisis missions without getting any, then get a bunch. Bad luck, keep trying.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hi there, I just wanted to leave a comment here. 
> Some of you guys commented the new Punisher as “awesome”. 
> For me he is extremely boring, but necessary. 
> I just bought him yesterday and played him until lvl11.
> With his HU you don’t need skill to play the game any more. 
> Just hit HU and watch the enemies die and collect some bananas afterwards – repeat this until end of the mission or (survival mode) you die. Every 6 year old can do that. 
> I had a hard time completing some of the crisis mission on Adamantium with lvl 20 Loki, I just completed them with lvl 9 Thunderbolts Punisher. 
> Sure he is great at grinding vibranium ore and doing missions but does he really have to be that OP? 
> He even has a healing "skill" although I almost never use it, because you just dont need it. 
> ...


There is a common phenomena in MMOs called "power creep". It stipulates over time that playable characters get stronger and bosses/raids/missions get harder the longer the lifespan of the MMO. MMOs use this phenomena to keep veteran players interested, to allow newcomers to the game a character that is _very_ easy to win with, and to increase revenue (these characters usually cost more- such as the case of TBolts Pun). My nephew, who is 7 years old, *LOVES* playing with OP characters for the reason they allow him to play Crisis missions and win Adamantium.

At the same time, MMOs are known to "buff" (make a character stronger) or "nerf" (make them weaker) characters/bosses/raids/missions if they throw the game to much out of whack. There will always be a 'most powerful'/ 'OP' character and there will also be a few that are garbage...especially when you have almost 200 characters.




> I played some crisis missions-got adamantium-but still no vibranium ore
> Is is still possible to earn vibranium ores from crisis missions?


All Crisis missions drop Vibranium at the same rate. You do increase your chances when you play with more squads. Also, the Mission Rewards screen does not always show the Vibranium prize but it does show up in your crafting section.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> did you get vibranium ore last month without buying it?or do you know someone that got last month vibranium ore without buying it?


My non-agent account only rarely gets Vibranium from a Crisis mission, but it does happen from time to time.  The last time was a few weeks ago, when I was on a mission with my boy Helmer.  Despite the fact he was playing on an agent account, and I was playing on a non-agent account, I got Vibranium but he didn't.  So it does happen.  You just have to keep trying and be patient.  I think I have maybe four Vibranium Ores on my non-agent account, and two of those I got in the last couple of months.  So it is going to take me a long, long time to craft War Machine Mk II!

----------


## Crazy_Sean

I agree with Chris that Tbolt Punisher is OTT, but Spy is right regarding the kids - Helmer, my 8-year-old, absolutely loves Tbolt Punisher, particularly his HU, which he thinks is the BEST EVER.  So on Survival/Crisis missions when Helmer is Tbolt Punisher, I just have my hero take out a few minions and then wander about a bit admiring the scenery and avoid getting killed, while letting Helmer do all the hard work.

By the way, Spy, why have you stopped posting a link to your Most Wanted thread these days when you do your character RRR overviews?  I used those links as a cue for me to check out what was happening on the other thread, if it's no trouble it would be great if you could post the links again.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> By the way, Spy, why have you stopped posting a link to your Most Wanted thread these days when you do your character RRR overviews?  I used those links as a cue for me to check out what was happening on the other thread, if it's no trouble it would be great if you could post the links again.


I actually took a small break from that (because this has been an extremely busy work season)...but, I do have all my notes and was planning to start with Gambit on Thursday. I use to put them out during the downtime of updates...but Gaz was so infrequent I got out of the habit. I miss doing them, so they'll return!

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

I figured out the increase of damage and health of the level 40's, each level increases 1 damage to all attacks (each hit of tha basic combo, Power Attacks and Hero Up) and increases 10 health, and at level max you gain a bonus of +5 damage and +100 health, so all the heroes get the same improvements, doesn't matter if is melee or ranged, everyone will get +25 damage to all attacks and +300 health, so if anyone wants to know how much stronger the hero will be at level max, that's it!

Level 21: +1 Damage +10 Health
Level 22: +1 Damage +10 Health
Level 23: +1 Damage +10 Health
Level 24: +1 Damage +10 Health
Level 25: +1 Damage +10 Health
Level 26: +1 Damage +10 Health
Level 27: +1 Damage +10 Health
Level 28: +1 Damage +10 Health
Level 29: +1 Damage +10 Health
Level 30: +1 Damage +10 Health
Level 31: +1 Damage +10 Health
Level 32: +1 Damage +10 Health
Level 33: +1 Damage +10 Health
Level 34: +1 Damage +10 Health
Level 35: +1 Damage +10 Health
Level 36: +1 Damage +10 Health
Level 37: +1 Damage +10 Health
Level 38: +1 Damage +10 Health
Level 39: +1 Damage +10 Health
Level 40: +6 Damage +110 Health
Total: +25 Damage +300 Health

----------


## Mr E Shoe

I've had good luck getting vibranium ore from the new crisis mission and level up t-bolt punisher.  I don't know if the better you do increases the odds, but it seems like when I had a really good run or when playing with multiple squads if I had the highest or second to highest score in that group then my odds of vibranium were better then when I was a lower addy score?  

That said, I can think of only maybe a half dozen times, if that, I've seen it on the awards screen at the end.  It almost always appears in my crafty items inventory (looking at the items to craft destroyer or war machine mkII).

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Wow RCL, thanks for that. So if a level 40 ranged hero uses a health boost potion that should equal him/her to a melee hero and that much more durable.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Wow RCL, thanks for that. So if a level 40 ranged hero uses a health boost potion that should equal him/her to a melee hero and that much more durable.


Yeah! Ranged heroes normally have 350 health, level 40 will be 650 health, and health potion 780, but to be fair a hero level 40 doesn't really need any boost potion. (only speed potion, I can't play without speed potion anymore, the characters walk soooo slow)

Best thing for the level 40 heroes are the basic attacks and the health, powers attacks and HU normally doesn't have that much of difference, Level 11 to Level 20 normally increases more than Level 20 to Level 40, with some exceptions like power attacks that hit several times, like Archangel's P1, should hit 28x24, that's 672 damage with 1 star!

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I've had good luck getting vibranium ore from the new crisis mission and level up t-bolt punisher. That said, I can think of only maybe a half dozen times, if that, I've seen it on the awards screen at the end.  It almost always appears in my crafty items inventory (looking at the items to craft destroyer or war machine mkII).


Other players have reported this, but I have yet to experience it on either my agent or non-agent account - it must be a very pleasant surprise!  Since this is a bug, I suppose like most bugs it will hit some accounts/computers more often than others.

----------


## Wollomby

> Yeah! Ranged heroes normally have 350 health, level 40 will be 650 health, and health potion 780, but to be fair a hero level 40 doesn't really need any boost potion. (only speed potion, I can't play without speed potion anymore, the characters walk soooo slow)
> 
> Best thing for the level 40 heroes are the basic attacks and the health, powers attacks and HU normally doesn't have that much of difference, Level 11 to Level 20 normally increases more than Level 20 to Level 40, with some exceptions like power attacks that hit several times, like Archangel's P1, should hit 28x24, that's 672 damage with 1 star!



Lion, When you said you always use a speed pot, I used to do the same thing but I noticed more often than not that I would enter a mission and the speed buff would not work. Maybe it was the particular mission I was doing? Has anyone else experienced this?

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Lion, When you said you always use a speed pot, I used to do the same thing but I noticed more often than not that I would enter a mission and the speed buff would not work. Maybe it was the particular mission I was doing? Has anyone else experienced this?


I don't know, works fine for me, wasn't the time that run out?

----------


## Raven

> Yeah! Ranged heroes normally have 350 health, level 40 will be 650 health, and health potion 780, but to be fair a hero level 40 doesn't really need any boost potion. (only speed potion, I can't play without speed potion anymore, the characters walk soooo slow)
> 
> Best thing for the level 40 heroes are the basic attacks and the health, powers attacks and HU normally doesn't have that much of difference, Level 11 to Level 20 normally increases more than Level 20 to Level 40, with some exceptions like power attacks that hit several times, like Archangel's P1, should hit 28x24, that's 672 damage with 1 star!


I've been working on leveling up archangel, he's at 31 now and his P1 is already absolutely fantastic, that damage travels through enemies too hitting those behind at a seemingly infinite distance, it's devastating and at 1 star cost so easy to continuously spam.

----------


## Wollomby

> I don't know, works fine for me, wasn't the time that run out?


I don't think so, maybe it was because I had mini fing fang foom as my SK?  he gives a passive speed buff. Maybe they conflict?  I'll have to play around with it.  I have not tested speed pot in a while within missions cause I didn't want to waste them. It seemed like the speed pot would work for some missions but not others.

----------


## Xapto

> Lion, When you said you always use a speed pot, I used to do the same thing but I noticed more often than not that I would enter a mission and the speed buff would not work. Maybe it was the particular mission I was doing? Has anyone else experienced this?


I do experience this usually when I use a hero that gives you a speed boost, after the boost is gone I go back to normal speed without the speed boost that I used outside of the mission

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I do experience this usually when I use a hero that gives you a speed boost, after the boost is gone I go back to normal speed without the speed boost that I used outside of the mission


Me too, Star-Lord, Falcon Exo-7 and Electro that I remember now, if you use the boost, when the boost runs out it cancels the effect of the speed potion boost.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Had a close call there, an experience similar to Spy's with his nephews:  My boy Helmer suddenly decided that we wanted to play School of Dragons after nearly a year without playing.  So I logged him in and the game updated, which took a while.  Helmer played for about fifteen minutes before getting bored!  Then, when I logged into SHSO later in the evening - the multi-glitch bug was back again!  Of course, in updating School of Dragons, Unity webplayer had been updated on my laptop as well!  Luckily I had saved the old webplayer folders from my partner's laptop on my memory stick, so I copied them over to my laptop again, and Bob's your uncle, no bug once more.  Phew, I was a little worried the cure might not work a second time!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

https://www.facebook.com/SuperHeroSq...e=1&permPage=1

At last, here are the Runner-Up winners for our Redesign Ant-Man Contest! Find the Box in your backpack later tonight around midnight PDT (or get some sleep and it’ll be there for you in the morning)! Good luck and tell us if you get something good!

If you didn’t win this time, hold your head up and get ready because another contest is coming soon! You can’t win if you don’t play, and next time just might be your time! RAWR!

Ant-Man’s improvements will go live in the next couple weeks. We hope you bought him during the Pym Sale!

Adamantium Rusty Shield: Venomous Box
Aqua Gerbil Bard: Coulson Box
Astounding Dream Juggler: Venomous Box
Battle Chrome Tiger: Coulson Box
Bewildering Warfare Sailor: Winter Box
Bionic Solar Tiger: Coulson Box
Breaking Eel Linebacker: Winter Box
Captain Silver Glove: Stormbreaker Box
Chrome Bug Guardian: Winter Box
Colonial Chaotic Marshal: Rocket Box
Commander Blade Count: Jugger Box
Commander Squirrel Bard: Rocket Box
Cosmos Axe Hornet: Winter Box
Cunning Molten Weasel: Winter Box
Dream Stellar Protector: Coulson Box
Emperor Enchantress Flyer: Jugger Box
Enraged Hat Emperor: Rocket Box
Extraordinary Tyrant Turtle: Jugger Box
Famous Koala Ninja: Rocket Box
Famous Titan Fighter: Winter Box
Ferocious Trapping Seeker: Rocket Box
Fishing Enchanter Machine: Coulson Box
Guarding Serene Mantis Defender: Coulson Box
Ice Green Mage: Ultronic Box
Invisible Prophet Gerbil: Rocket Box
King Scout Bull: Jugger Box
Lieutenant Bewildering Turtle: Rocket Box
Magenta Spider Gladiator: Winter Box
*Mars Interplanetary Prophet: Rocket Box*
Masked Koala Builder: Rocket Box
Mr. Bull Cowboy: Winter Box
Mr. Intrepid Flyer: Winter Box
Mr. Trancer Prince: Rocket Box
Phantom Grand Accountant: Jugger Box
Plains Funny Raven: Rocket Box
Roving Horrific Baby: Coulson Box
Seeking Flyer Bodyguard: Jugger Box
Sergeant Dark Mime: Rocket Box
Sergeant Serene Crusader: Coulson Box
Silent Nova Crab: Jugger Box
Silver Rock Builder: Coulson Box
Soothing Glove Warrior: Jugger Box
Squire Commander Despair: Rocket Box
Squire Roaming Saber: Rocket Box
Super Bard Fungus: Jugger Box
Surreal Passable Baron: Coulson Box
The Dark Cashier: Ultronic Box
The Despair Surfer: Infinite Box
Turbo Punishing Spider: Venomous Box
Uncanny Soldier Bugler: Goblin's Box of Tricks
Wind Axe Fisher: Jugger Box

Any other CBR regulars I missed?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> My non-agent account only rarely gets Vibranium from a Crisis mission, but it does happen from time to time.  The last time was a few weeks ago, when I was on a mission with my boy Helmer.  Despite the fact he was playing on an agent account, and I was playing on a non-agent account, I got Vibranium but he didn't.  So it does happen.


I remember when my non-agent got 5 weeks membership last year, I prioritized earning vibranium with it because the 2× crafting parts rewards would make it twice as fast to earn it. I played and played crisis missions and was lucky to get enough vibranium for Mini FFF, Giganto, and his badge within those five weeks.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

thnx ravin for the acknowledgement

----------


## Wollomby

> thnx ravin for the acknowledgement


Congrats Mars!!

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

thnx enraged and u stay in asgard and daily bugle lol just standing around

----------


## CenturianSpy

Episode 36 of my ongoing R3 series has been posted on our "Most Wanted" thread. And it's about time...actually it's about Gambit.

----------


## shoohman

Is it possible to activate full screen without use the settings?

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Is it possible to activate full screen without use the settings?


Pressing Alt and Enter is a faster way to do it.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Hoping for an Update today...

----------


## millsfan

> Hoping for an Update today...


Attention Squads!
The game will be down at 3:00pm PDT for an update! Expected downtime is ~2 hours, with the game back up around 5:00pm PDT.
https://scontent-mia1-1.xx.fbcdn.net...b2&oe=56530433

Who is this in the picture?

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Attention Squads!
> The game will be down at 3:00pm PDT for an update! Expected downtime is ~2 hours, with the game back up around 5:00pm PDT.
> https://scontent-mia1-1.xx.fbcdn.net...b2&oe=56530433
> 
> Who is this in the picture?


*spoilers:*
Either Ronan Or A Very Demented Archangel
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Attention Squads!
> The game will be down at 3:00pm PDT for an update! Expected downtime is ~2 hours, with the game back up around 5:00pm PDT.
> https://scontent-mia1-1.xx.fbcdn.net...b2&oe=56530433
> 
> Who is this in the picture?

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Looks like the guy that comes to repair my heating system when it breaks down.

----------


## shoohman

Shadowland Dardevil in his way to shso-I hope that this isn't another repaint and he will use unique moves and power emotes
https://superherosquadonline.wikispa...land+Daredevil

----------


## shoohman

After looking at the new daredevil's shso wiki page it looks like this isn't another repaint and he'll use unique moves!

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> After looking at the new daredevil's shso wiki page it looks like this isn't another repaint and he'll use unique moves!


He looks like a repaint to me.
1. The Kick Without Fear = Fearless Kick
2. Devilish Flip Kick = Flip Kick Without Fear
3. Blind Justice = Shadowy Justice

----------


## shoohman

let's hope not
even if his combo and his special attacks are all the same->diffrent hero up and I won't see him as a repaint just like war machine mk2

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

Yo when is the update over like for real people are waiting patiently.I need to lvl up my sailing breaker admiral acc and mars acc like fr fr

----------


## Charles LePage

> Yo when is the update over like for real people are waiting patiently.I need to lvl up my sailing breaker admiral acc and mars acc like fr fr


Yo, the game is back up.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Yo, the game is back up.


<laughs> I pictured Charles throwin' up some gang signs while he wrote this!

----------


## PhantCowboy

Whats SL DD's price tag? (Not able to get in game as I am away from my PC till tomorrow.)

----------


## Charles LePage

> <laughs> I pictured Charles throwin' up some gang signs while he wrote this!


Dont blame me its a rapper thing.

Capture.JPG

----------


## millsfan

Is shadowland a repaint?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Is shadowland a repaint?


He's Classic or Regular Daredevil with useful extras.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Is shadowland a repaint?





> He's Classic or Regular Daredevil with useful extras.


He's easily the best Daredevil. A damage/health boost P2 is always nice.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Ugh, the 3G connection from the conference hall where I am right now is s-l-o-w. Plus I need to reload some prepaid credit to my tablet's carrier (which I tether to my laptop) as my one-day plan will run out in a few minutes. The update is crawling for me.

I'm seriously considering getting an 8" Windows tablet with a WWAN MicroSIM slot so that I don't need to tether my Android tablet to my laptop, plus it's more convenient to farm for fractals on the sly.

----------


## Xapto

I just noticed that if you click on buy a membership within the shop it takes you to an old page about membership. It talks about getting Gold from the Prize Wheel and those kinds of things.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Verification is half-way done. Too many people clogging 3G right now!

Also, Scott & Co. are soliciting replies if today's build fixed the hero switching bug:

https://www.facebook.com/SuperHeroSq...e=1&permPage=1



This build has has a potential fix for the bug that prevents switching characters through normal ways (using My Heroes), and we need your help!

If you've experienced this bug, let us know here in a post reply if today's update lets you switch characters without using a workaround (switching before missions, using achievements, etc.). If you still have the bug, we want to know that too!

If you had the bug, don't forget to delete your SHS game files at http://unity3d.com/webplayer/setup

Do not uninstall and reinstall your Unity Webplayer.

Please note: The 0/blank achievements bug is still active. We're still working on that.

Thanks Squads!

Doom looks absolutely adorable here!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Verification is half-way done. Too many people clogging 3G right now!
> 
> Also, Scott & Co. are soliciting replies if today's build fixed the hero switching bug:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SuperHeroSq...e=1&permPage=1
> 
> 
> 
> This build has has a potential fix for the bug that prevents switching characters through normal ways (using My Heroes), and we need your help!
> ...


Beat me to it...

----------


## CenturianSpy

Shadowland Daredevil Level 20 Gameplay.

----------


## Raven

> Verification is half-way done. Too many people clogging 3G right now!
> 
> Also, Scott & Co. are soliciting replies if today's build fixed the hero switching bug:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SuperHeroSq...e=1&permPage=1
> 
> 
> 
> This build has has a potential fix for the bug that prevents switching characters through normal ways (using My Heroes), and we need your help!
> ...


After I downloaded the updated game files I was getting the eternal stall at 76% followed by unable to connect error again. Couldn't even get into the game to test anything else. Re-applied RCL's old unity files and connected first time. So, as far as I am concerned, it's still broken.

----------


## Squire Musician Linebacker

For me, the character switching problem is now fixed.  However, the achievements are now worse (some would show up but now none do).

On an unrelated note, did FF Thing's gold price go up?  He now costs 350 like Reed and Sue.  Wasn't he 250 or 150 before?  Maybe I'm just remembering it wrong.  If they did raise it, I guess we can expect Gaz to raise gold costs when heroes switch from early access to normal access.  It doesn't really affect me (I won't use gold on anything but gold badges anyway), but it makes me wonder why Gaz would make that switch.  After all, it's now cheaper to convert gold to fractals and buy him with fractals.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> After I downloaded the updated game files I was getting the eternal stall at 76% followed by unable to connect error again.


Mine got stuck at 80% with the error message too but that may be because too many people are accessing my telecom provider at this hour. The signal strength is down to one bar. And the cell site is very close but I guess all this steel and concrete is getting in the way.

Second try: disconnected at 93%. I saw the emote bar actually pop in behind the loading screen.

Third try: 80%.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Shadowland Daredevil Level 20 Gameplay.


I don't like to complain, but I didn't like this new Daredevil, I'm ok with the Future Foundation, (don't like they being repaints, but I'm ok) now this new Daredevil, is just me or he seems bugged? I don't know, maybe Gaz release him with wrong damages, he's strong, that's for sure, but his damages don't make any sense comparing with everything we have in the game.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I don't like to complain, but I didn't like this new Daredevil, I'm ok with the Future Foundation, (don't like they being repaints, but I'm ok) now this new Daredevil, is just me or he seems bugged? I don't know, maybe Gaz release him with wrong damages, he's strong, that's for sure, but his damages don't make any sense comparing with everything we have in the game.


Which damages- combo? PU? HU? Are they too weak or too strong?

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Which damages- combo? PU? HU? Are they too weak or too strong?


PU's and HU, too strong, his P1 is stronger than many HU's

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

so laggy why?

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

what do you mean?

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

lol dont try to go gangster on me

----------


## Ghost Wraith

From shso facebook page:



> FOR AGENTS ONLY! Unleash the Fractal Beast this weekend with the highest bonus so far!
> 1 hour 8X Burst Play
> 8x Fractals on Friday, Saturday and Sunday (24th to 26th)
> 6pm to 7pm PDT
> 6 hour 3X Burst Play
> 3x Fractals on Friday, Saturday and Sunday (24th to 26th)
> 6am to 12pm noon PDT


My membership will end soon, so I want to make the most of it. If I'm not mistaken, every player with a membership should now (6am to 12pm PDT) get 3x fractals. I'm currently playing, but I don't see any bonus. Even though my membership is not a real one (it's a contest reward), I still got all bonuses for last week's fractal burst, but now I'm not getting it.
So, can anyone tell me if there really isn't any bonus, or I'm just being stupid.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

If your week-long membership started Friday midnight PDT, then it already ended Friday midnight PDT.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> From shso facebook page:
> 
> My membership will end soon, so I want to make the most of it. If I'm not mistaken, every player with a membership should now (6am to 12pm PDT) get 3x fractals. I'm currently playing, but I don't see any bonus. Even though my membership is not a real one (it's a contest reward), I still got all bonuses for last week's fractal burst, but now I'm not getting it.
> So, can anyone tell me if there really isn't any bonus, or I'm just being stupid.


It's working for me. You should have full benefits even with a contest-won membership. Only thing I can suggest is log out and re-log in because if you were logged in before the 3X Fractal Burst session began, that might be the cause.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I have a feeling his membership expired already, because the one for my alt account ended on a Friday midnight PDT as I expected and it could no longer qualify for the succeeding fractal burst.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> If your week-long membership started Friday midnight PDT, then it already ended Friday midnight PDT.


I think I still have about 15 hours left.



> Only thing I can suggest is log out and re-log in because if you were logged in before the 3X Fractal Burst session began, that might be the cause.


Thank you, IT WORKED!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I think I still have about 15 hours left.
> 
> Thank you, IT WORKED!


Well I'm glad I'm wrong. Get those fractals!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Wow...the complainers are out on FB today. That and the conspiracists (how is that getting a spelling error?) are running loose, too. Must be the summer heat. 

My favorite is the guy bringing words/phrases like "1%", "proletariat", and "socialist" into the conversation.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Wow...the complainers are out on FB today. That and the conspiracists (how is that getting a spelling error?) are running loose, too. Must be the summer heat. 
> 
> My favorite is the guy bringing words/phrases like "1%", "proletariat", and "socialist" into the conversation.


Since when did the game become a metaphor for real-world social issues?

Edit: On the side, I was thinking if giving limited gold instead of fractals for some of the hard-to-earn achievements would be feasible.

----------


## Scott@SHSO

Happy Friday, CBR!

I just wanted to catch up on a couple topics since my last post here.

S.S.Pudding, if you're around, let me know if you've been contacted about your account status yet?  You don't have to go into any details publicly.

I'm still hoping to strike a completely favorable Fan Spotlight on the CBR game community, but I do hear the voices about wanting to keep it a nice oasis.  I've postponed it until a happy agreement is decided if possible.  It sounds like a link to the wiki is good:

http://superherosquadonline.wikispaces.com/home

Your Facebook pages:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHSOgameplayers/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/shsocbrteam/

And *if* some players were to be mentioned using their squad name (or forum names if you prefer), that would Gallant Centurion Spy, Magenta Hydra (is that the right name?), Roaming Colossus Lion, Squire Valiant Snail, and...?  I'd be happy to add more, *if* players feel some recognition is in order *if* people are okay with naming names.


And lastly, not hoping to stir up the pot too much again, I did see the post in response to my original ask about the Fan Spotlight.  As someone who's worked on their own fansites across different games and not getting recognition for any work I did, I can, at least to a small degree, sympathize.  I was not part of any discussion about Squad sites; that seems to have been mostly before my time based on the names mentioned, so I cannot speak to any of those arrangements.

I can listen and read though, and maybe there's an interesting history to tell.  Maybe the wiki could have a fansite directory.  What I am more sure of is that I know people have gone above and beyond to support this game throughout the 4 years it's been online, and I'm sorry if acknowledgement of that effort has been short of what would be acceptable.

That's all - I just wanted to try and clear the air a bit on a delicate subject.  Have a good weekend, everyone!

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Have to say, I'm liking these high burst play for fractals. Makes me wish we had 3 or 4X the XP burst play for an hour a day during weekends to help us level our characters to level 40 now.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

As a Mac User, I can confirm that the hero switch glitch has been fixed.
However, the achievements glitch is still there and after going in out and of achievements, the mega collect works. It will not work if you don't go to achievements first.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I'm still hoping to strike a completely favorable Fan Spotlight on the CBR game community, but I do hear the voices about wanting to keep it a nice oasis.  I've postponed it until a happy agreement is decided if possible.  It sounds like a link to the wiki is good:
> 
> http://superherosquadonline.wikispaces.com/home
> 
> Your Facebook pages:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHSOgameplayers/
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/shsocbrteam/


I think highlighting these three links is sufficient. 




> And *if* some players were to be mentioned using their squad name (or forum names if you prefer), that would Gallant Centurion Spy, Magenta Hydra (is that the right name?), Roaming Colossus Lion, Squire Valiant Snail, and...?  I'd be happy to add more, *if* players feel some recognition is in order *if* people are okay with naming names.


I have no problem with you naming me if it will help the game. I think using ambiguous statements such as "The CBR SHSO Team" along with our links is more important and more in line with the general philosophy we've maintained over the years.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I'd be happy to add more, *if* players feel some recognition is in order *if* people are okay with naming names.


If you want more names, I think Fantastic Seeker Robin, Venusian Iguana Hat and Fighting Raven are very well-known names in this community and long time SHSO players!

----------


## Mr E Shoe

> Wow...the complainers are out on FB today. That and the conspiracists (how is that getting a spelling error?) are running loose, too. Must be the summer heat. 
> 
> My favorite is the guy bringing words/phrases like "1%", "proletariat", and "socialist" into the conversation.


There been a lot of talk on harder missions coming out, around those missions requiring level 40 people to get adamantium, and around thunderbolt punisher being way over powered and now shadow dare devil being very powerful.

What if thunderbolt punisher and shadow dare devil are hero's in the regular store that are way overpowered so at level 20 they can beat (arguably smoke it in thunderbolt punishers case) those harder missions?  

They're the "harder mission" work horses for the non agent, non gold buying, non gold badge aquiring, free playing person?

If a person got a new account, saved up fractals and bought thunderbolt punisher and his silver badge, they could beat any mission currently out there, right?  

So part of me wonders if that wasn't the intent?

----------


## Mr E Shoe

Oh, and I can't get into craft items now from the drop down arrow at the top right of the screen, my hero just runs across the screen when I click to craft items.  

Has anyone else ran across that or do I get the bug catcher of the day title LOL (just kidding, I rarely use titles).

Or is there another way to get into "craft items"?  Like there are multiple ways to get into missions, the store, etc???   

Edit: I should also add my game play is "bugged" in that I have to use the achivement workaround so I can megacollect, etc.  Maybe the craft items is a new symptom?

Thanks,
shoe

----------


## CenturianSpy

> If you want more names, I think Fantastic Seeker Robin, Venusian Iguana Hat and Fighting Raven are very well-known names in this community and long time SHSO players!


I agree with all of those names, too.




> There been a lot of talk on harder missions coming out, around those missions requiring level 40 people to get adamantium, and around thunderbolt punisher being way over powered and now shadow dare devil being very powerful.
> 
> What if thunderbolt punisher and shadow dare devil are hero's in the regular store that are way overpowered so at level 20 they can beat (arguably smoke it in thunderbolt punishers case) those harder missions?  
> 
> They're the "harder mission" work horses for the non agent, non gold buying, non gold badge aquiring, free playing person?
> 
> If a person got a new account, saved up fractals and bought thunderbolt punisher and his silver badge, they could beat any mission currently out there, right?  
> 
> So part of me wonders if that wasn't the intent?


Interesting point of view. I just chalk it up to them being OP. I think the Gold Badge situation (defined as some players have no access to gold, therefore no access to Level 40 heroes that could help them beat missions on Adamantium or get their name on the Nick Fury Leader boards) is quickly becoming an area of contempt on Facebook. 

I posted this on Facebook as possible solutions for this, and the 1000XP/5000XP Potion issue:




> Solutions I have to the Gold Badge/1000XP Potion/5000XP Potion are:
> 1. Make them available in the "Ultra Rare" slot of current Mystery Boxes. 
> 2. Award a tiered amount (i.e. - 1 the first year, 2 the second year, 4 the third) of Gold Badges to EVERY player. 
> 3. Award the 1000XP and 5000XP Potions on the mission rewards screen with the same frequency of Vibranium Ore.

----------


## Raven

> Wow...the complainers are out on FB today. That and the conspiracists (how is that getting a spelling error?) are running loose, too. Must be the summer heat. 
> 
> My favorite is the guy bringing words/phrases like "1%", "proletariat", and "socialist" into the conversation.


You have the patience of a saint on there... I'd be perma-banned within 3 replies if I ever got involved.

----------


## millsfan

> As a Mac User, I can confirm that the hero switch glitch has been fixed.
> However, the achievements glitch is still there and after going in out and of achievements, the mega collect works. It will not work if you don't go to achievements first.


Is it fixed in general, or did you have to do something to fix it on mac?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Is it fixed in general, or did you have to do something to fix it on mac?


I just deleted the Cache/game files and downloaded the files again.
I didn't go switching folders or anything.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Ok im leaving the SHSO facebook group. Somebody just posted porn. Im done.

----------


## Charles LePage

I don't consider Marvel Heroes "a better game experience."  I've given it many opportunities, and I've returned to SHSO every time.  

And I have no issue with MTX.  If I like SHSO, why shouldn't I support it financially?  Value for value.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Neat little banner from 2014 containing the abandoned Leader:

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Hey Ferret, on occasion a spam account get's through my screening process. Some are pretty insidious, there are the sleeper-cells that wait a year or more to post. I report all the porn/ads/scammers to Facebook and remove the links as fast as they are reported to me. Our Team's FB page is less likely to get the porn/ads/scammers because I scrutinize those requests much more.


I just spit in my mouth when i saw that facebook post though.




> Neat little banner from 2014 containing the abandoned Leader:


Prefer wiccan being on there.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I just spit in my mouth when i saw that facebook post though.


You figure Facebook would be able to determine those sites before they got posted...It takes a lot of effort as a page moderator to convince the FB staff that a page is actually a spambot and not a real person. I actually had FB employees write me and ask "Can you prove they're not a real person?" after reviewing one of these spammers pages. I said "Yes, look at the groups they belong to." They replied "Being a member of 149 groups is not unrealistic on Facebook." I then replied "All of the groups start with the letter "S". How likely is that? By the way, here's 28 more names with similar profiles." Then I received "After further review we have decided to remove that group from Facebook" response.

I do this several times a day for the Players' page. But, like I said before our Team page runs like silk.




> Prefer wiccan being on there.


Ah...a Young Avengers theme would be HUGE!

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

Hey there. I am soon buying like all gold badges but exactly 20. Out of all Heroes that are available right now, which 20 would you recommend to me to NOT buy? I mean, maybe something like "do not buy Elektra because pure Electra is better" (I don´t wanna buy Thing because ff Thing is stronger and Tuxedo Thing is necessary to buy because he´s Agent). Soo, clones/repaints and so on...Let me say, I only need one or to of them, except they are a nice little bit different (exclusive Hero up!). I already thought like (Yes, I´m really serious) 4 hours about this and have done a potential list of heroes who are left out (already studied the WIKI), but please give me your thoughts too!!  :Smile:  
My list: 
Nicky Fury 
Bucky Cap 
Classic Daredevil 
Pure Elektra 
Monkey king 
Goliath 
Invisible Woman 
Phoenix 
Mr. Fantastic 
Rogue 
Spider-Girl 
First Appearance Spider-Man
Bombastic Bagman 
Scarlet Spider 
Thing 
Battle Armor Thor 
Classic Wolverine 
Iron Man Midas 
AU Ultron 
Scarlet Witch

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hey there. I am soon buying like all gold badges but exactly 20. Out of all Heroes that are available right now, which 20 would you recommend to me to NOT buy? I mean, maybe something like "do not buy Elektra because pure Electra is better" (I don´t wanna buy Thing because ff Thing is stronger and Tuxedo Thing is necessary to buy because he´s Agent). Soo, clones/repaints and so on...Let me say, I only need one or to of them, except they are a nice little bit different (exclusive Hero up!). I already thought like (Yes, I´m really serious) 4 hours about this and have done a potential list of heroes who are left out (already studied the WIKI), but please give me your thoughts too!!  
> My list: 
> Nicky Fury 
> Bucky Cap 
> Classic Daredevil 
> Pure Elektra 
> Monkey king 
> Goliath 
> Invisible Woman 
> ...


If I'm understanding you correctly...you want two from this list that are the most different. If that is the situation then the answer would be Monkey King and Goliath.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I am currently maxing Monkey King and he is actually different from the others and enjoyable, well for me that is.
I was maxing heroes I already had and I wanted someone new, that's when I came across Monkey King and bough him.

----------


## shoohman

> Hey there. I am soon buying like all gold badges but exactly 20. Out of all Heroes that are available right now, which 20 would you recommend to me to NOT buy? I mean, maybe something like "do not buy Elektra because pure Electra is better" (I don´t wanna buy Thing because ff Thing is stronger and Tuxedo Thing is necessary to buy because he´s Agent). Soo, clones/repaints and so on...Let me say, I only need one or to of them, except they are a nice little bit different (exclusive Hero up!). I already thought like (Yes, I´m really serious) 4 hours about this and have done a potential list of heroes who are left out (already studied the WIKI), but please give me your thoughts too!!  
> My list: 
> Nicky Fury 
> Bucky Cap 
> Classic Daredevil 
> Pure Elektra 
> Monkey king 
> Goliath 
> Invisible Woman 
> ...


scarlet witch monkey king and the future foundation team(espically ff inivisible woman)

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

> If I'm understanding you correctly...you want two from this list that are the most different. If that is the situation then the answer would be Monkey King and Goliath.


Sorry, I was kinda in a rush and my concentration wasn't focused on writing at all... Actually, I wanna buy ALL heroes' gold badges. I do have money for only 167, so there are twenty heroes that need to be left out and stay on lvl 20. I wanna know like "who's the worst of all" or "who is nearly the same as" so that I don't have to lvl up repaints (for example classic wolverine is just a repaint but weaker than avenging wolverine so he would be one of the 20 left out heroes because he's weaker overall so avenging wolverine takes his place... I need 20 heroes who aren't that "great" or 'necessary" to be leveled up to level 40. I hope it's a little more cleared up now  :Wink:  Thanks though!
And for Monkey King: He is actually a rapaint of Gambit and/or Moonknight, but he doesn't have a lot good Power attacks or heroup!...

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

Thanks for that, but I actually have all the retired heroes already, I hope my last post made it clear what my question was  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Sorry, I was kinda in a rush and my concentration wasn't focused on writing at all... Actually, I wanna buy ALL heroes' gold badges. I do have money for only 167, so there are twenty heroes that need to be left out and stay on lvl 20. I wanna know like "who's the worst of all" or "who is nearly the same as" so that I don't have to lvl up repaints (for example classic wolverine is just a repaint but weaker than avenging wolverine so he would be one of the 20 left out heroes because he's weaker overall so avenging wolverine takes his place... I need 20 heroes who aren't that "great" or 'necessary" to be leveled up to level 40. I hope it's a little more cleared up now  Thanks though!


Then Arctic Armor Iron Man should be on this list...



> And for Monkey King: He is actually a rapaint of Gambit and/or Moonknight, but he doesn't have a lot good Power attacks or heroup!...


Monkey King is _not_ a Repaint.

----------


## Raven

> Hey there. I am soon buying like all gold badges but exactly 20. Out of all Heroes that are available right now, which 20 would you recommend to me to NOT buy? I mean, maybe something like "do not buy Elektra because pure Electra is better" (I don´t wanna buy Thing because ff Thing is stronger and Tuxedo Thing is necessary to buy because he´s Agent). Soo, clones/repaints and so on...Let me say, I only need one or to of them, except they are a nice little bit different (exclusive Hero up!). I already thought like (Yes, I´m really serious) 4 hours about this and have done a potential list of heroes who are left out (already studied the WIKI), but please give me your thoughts too!!  
> My list: 
> Nicky Fury 
> Bucky Cap 
> Classic Daredevil 
> Pure Elektra 
> Monkey king 
> Goliath 
> Invisible Woman 
> ...


A lot of those are not at all re-paints - Scarlet Witch, Monkey King, Fury etc are all unique.

Just going from memory these would be what you are calling re-paints (or as close that it makes very little difference):

Mr Fantastic
Invisible Woman
Thing
Pure Elektra
Classic Daredevil
Classic Wolverine
Scarlet Spider*
First Appearance Spider-Man
Spider-Girl*
Bombastic Bagman*
Iron Man Midas*
AU Ultron*
Arctic Iron Man
Armored Spider-man

That's 14 - if you are looking for 6 more to leave at 20, I'd just choose from heroes I don't particularly enjoy playing (for me: MODOK, Impossible man) or that have many multiple versions (Thor, Iron Man) or have at least one other version that is better (Cyclops, Nightcrawler, Punisher).

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Gaz seem to have gone off-script with regard to the World Event reward - it's currently Thunderbolt Punisher's gold badge, not Luke Cage or whatever hero was originally scheduled.

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

> A lot of those are not at all re-paints - Scarlet Witch, Monkey King, Fury etc are all unique.
> 
> Just going from memory these would be what you are calling re-paints (or as close that it makes very little difference):
> 
> Mr Fantastic
> Invisible Woman
> Thing
> Pure Elektra
> Classic Daredevil
> ...


Thanks, but in the case of Arctic Armor Iron Man, he isn't such a rapaint at others, normal Iron Man is way quicker than him, stealth Armor Iron Man has other Power Attacks + Heroup...Arctic Armor's Heroup is even a little different from normal Iron Man's... Monkey King and Gambit are compared like nearly the same! They do similar damage in combo, only thing different is that monkey kings final combo hit only hits one time (compared to two times with gambit) and it is quicker...and his heroup and power attacks are weaker... I don't know if I just remember wrong, but when it comes to their combos, they are nearly the same (--> repaints). So, pretend that y'all have all heroes and y'all want to buy their gold badges but you need to leave out 20 Heroes, who would y'all leave out?

----------


## shoohman

Is there any way to see the Watcher's world event without put fractals?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Thanks, but in the case of Arctic Armor Iron Man, he isn't such a rapaint at others, normal Iron Man is way quicker than him, stealth Armor Iron Man has other Power Attacks + Heroup...Arctic Armor's Heroup is even a little different from normal Iron Man's...


Arctic Iron Man was a repaint of original Iron Man, until Gazillion upgraded the original Iron Man.  That's one reason I appreciate Arctic Iron Man.

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

> Arctic Iron Man was a repaint of original Iron Man, until Gazillion upgraded the original Iron Man.  That's one reason I appreciate Arctic Iron Man.


Yeah, I know, and I totally agree to that!! I did love the original Iron Man, now Arctic Armor is way "cooler" (funny? No? Aww, come on!). I do love both of them for their incredible wide range though.

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

> Is there any way to see the Watcher's world event without put fractals?


I don´t think so...

----------


## shoohman

which character from the super heroes squad show you wish to see in the game?
I want to play with Captain Britian and Nebula and hope to see Galactus as boss in mission something like Fin Fang Foom

----------


## millsfan

So, what is the current standing of known glitches in the game?  I'm a bit confused because I have seen glitches varying among different people.  I can confirm my brother cleared and re downloaded his game files and was playing pretty normal last night on his mac.  I do recall him telling me tokens and fractals in the zones didn't show up, but showed up the *next* time he logged in.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> So, what is the current standing of known glitches in the game?  I'm a bit confused because I have seen glitches varying among different people.  I can confirm my brother cleared and re downloaded his game files and was playing pretty normal last night on his mac.  I do recall him telling me tokens and fractals in the zones didn't show up, but showed up the *next* time he logged in.


Um you dont know achievements and character swapping is acting up and whats your bro lvl?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Thanks, but in the case of Arctic Armor Iron Man, he isn't such a rapaint at others, normal Iron Man is way quicker than him, stealth Armor Iron Man has other Power Attacks + Heroup...Arctic Armor's Heroup is even a little different from normal Iron Man's... Monkey King and Gambit are compared like nearly the same! They do similar damage in combo, only thing different is that monkey kings final combo hit only hits one time (compared to two times with gambit) and it is quicker...and his heroup and power attacks are weaker... I don't know if I just remember wrong, but when it comes to their combos, they are nearly the same (--> repaints).


I just don't understand how anyone could call Monkey King a Repaint and AAIM "isn't such a repaint".




> Arctic Iron Man was a repaint of original Iron Man, until Gazillion upgraded the original Iron Man.  That's one reason I appreciate Arctic Iron Man.


I think the definition of "Repaint" is getting skewed these last few pages. A Repaint/Reskin is a character with the same combo/PUs/HU. Whether or not Gaz nerfs or buffs one of the twos' combos/PUs/HU in question should be inconsequential. For instance, Shadowland DD is a "Repaint" even though his P2 has Health & Damage buffs & his HU now gives you three ninja sidekicks and his basic attacks/PUs/HU do more damage. All of his combo/PUs/HU are the same animations notwithstanding the three ninjas. By buffing regular Iron Man that makes AAIM ex post facto 'nerfed'. This is in contrary to TBolts Punisher whose combo/PUs/HU animations are completely different to his regular counterpart. Sure it's the same character...but it plays _completely_ different. I call these type of characters "Retreads" because Gaz did not use a different Marvel character but changed (or fixed...usually for the better) a current hero. 




> which character from the super heroes squad show you wish to see in the game?
> I want to play with Captain Britian and Nebula and hope to see Galactus as boss in mission something like Fin Fang Foom


I wish we had a different thread to discuss such things...

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

hola gallant

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So, what is the current standing of known glitches in the game?  I'm a bit confused because I have seen glitches varying among different people.  I can confirm my brother cleared and re downloaded his game files and was playing pretty normal last night on his mac.  I do recall him telling me tokens and fractals in the zones didn't show up, but showed up the *next* time he logged in.


The switching character glitch is "fixed" according to Gaz. And the tokens/Mega-Collect situation is still "fixed" by using the Achievement section workaround. But, they still have no fix for the Achievement glitch.

Again, using the Bhat Mang fix cures all these ills caused by the new Unity build interacting with Gaz's game files.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

help me do it make a video

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

idk what to do like it dont work for reaal

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

> I just don't understand how anyone could call Monkey King a Repaint and AAIM "isn't such a repaint".
> 
> I think the definition of "Repaint" is getting skewed these last few pages. A Repaint/Reskin is a character with the same combo/PUs/HU. Whether or not Gaz nerfs or buffs one of the twos' combos/PUs/HU in question should be inconsequential. For instance, Shadowland DD is a "Repaint" even though his P2 has Health & Damage buffs & his HU now gives you three ninja sidekicks and his basic attacks/PUs/HU do more damage. All of his combo/PUs/HU are the same animations notwithstanding the three ninjas. By buffing regular Iron Man that makes AAIM ex post facto 'nerfed'. This is in contrary to TBolts Punisher whose combo/PUs/HU animations are completely different to his regular counterpart. Sure it's the same character...but it plays _completely_ different. I call these type of characters "Retreads" because Gaz did not use a different Marvel character but changed (or fixed...usually for the better) a current hero.


Alright, I do agree that AAIM is a repaint, he was the day he was released, but when the normal Iron Man got improved, they have gotten kinda different because of the combo speed. It is overall still the same, but it can make a great difference while in combat. My ideas were to find Heroes who are "repaints" or very similar to other heroes, then find the most useful of them (which one would get more effective on lvl 40? Which PU would be more useful, is the Heroup useful enough to be lvl 40?) And then decide, are both great for lvl 40 or just one or two? In the case of Gambit/Moon Knight/Monkey King I decided that Gambit is already the most effective and Moon Knight does have the most effective PU, but Monkey King has no bery good PU mor HU, so because of all their combos being pretty similar, I would leave out Monkey King's gold badge but buy it for the two others... I hope I haven't caused any confusion on this, now it might be clear how it was supposed to sound like  :Wink:

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Hey, Nova, you're on my boy Helmer's (Midnight Terrifying Gnat) friend list! I recognise your squad name because I know from watching Helmer in action/playing alongside him that you're a good guy for coming on missions - you usually respond to an invite, and you're extremely good in action.  Helmer's not playing so much at the moment - at least not as Midnight, long story... - but these things come in cycles and I'm sure he'll be in game again soon.  Otherwise, feel free to send my agent/non-agent account an invite sometime, since you are in Germany and I'm in Sweden we probably play at similar times - although I'm playing most on my newbie non-agent account (Incredible Mechanical Fisher) just now.

Completely different issue, I have a query for the members.  Does Impy move his hiding place while you go about your other business?  I had always thought Impy hides in one place until poked, and then moves his location (usually) for the next poke.  But recently while playing with my newbie account (and hence not using mega collect), I've got the impression he moves around a bit.  I've spotted him, and then thought 'OK, I'll nab a few fractals/tokens/crafting parts first while heading in his direction', but then when I get to where he was hiding - he's somewhere else.  And I think the same thing might happen with crafting parts, if you head off on a mission or something while collecting: you get back, go to where you spotted a part, and the part has moved somewhere else.  This seems to apply only to crafting parts, not tokens or fractals.  I'm more sure about Impy moving than crafting parts moving, but I'm reasonably sure of both....

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Completely different issue, I have a query for the members.  Does Impy move his hiding place while you go about your other business?  I had always thought Impy hides in one place until poked, and then moves his location (usually) for the next poke.  But recently while playing with my newbie account (and hence not using mega collect), I've got the impression he moves around a bit.  I've spotted him, and then thought 'OK, I'll nab a few fractals/tokens/crafting parts first while heading in his direction', but then when I get to where he was hiding - he's somewhere else.  And I think the same thing might happen with crafting parts, if you head off on a mission or something while collecting: you get back, go to where you spotted a part, and the part has moved somewhere else.  This seems to apply only to crafting parts, not tokens or fractals.  I'm more sure about Impy moving than crafting parts moving, but I'm reasonably sure of both....


I always have my mini FFF by my side, so I don't know if (what I call) 'the best glitch in the game' still applies to people without him. *'The best glitch in the game'* is when someone else pokes the same spot your Impy is in and you get credit, regardless if it is on the other side of the zone you're in. Now if you are saying you go run a mission or play an arcade/card game and Impy's spot just moves...I haven't noticed that. I also remember prior to the game getting sidekicks with Mega-Collect we use to discuss on this forum where specific character tokens were because they were in the same location (my Iron Man's tokens were in the same place as your Iron Man's tokens). Whether this has been 'randomized' since the onset of sidekicks is unknown to me. If you want to run an experiment, I'll be happy to help.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Achievements still working 100% for me.

----------


## Raven

> Achievements still working 100% for me.


I vote we dissect you to find the source of your power.

----------


## shoohman

I don't know what happend to gaz
today pure Elektra need to be the prize of the watcher's world event and yestarday the orginal Elektra
but gaz put insted those retired heroes the gold badge of thunderbolt punisher as prize even when it shouldn't be the prize

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I vote we dissect you to find the source of your power.


I vote Nay!

----------


## Iron Maiden

> Achievements still working 100% for me.



Sobs.    My tale of woe is that I finally (with some reluctance) upgraded to a Windows 8 PC and left my old Vista machine behind.  Yikes, what a transition.  First off, the printer/scanner that was bundled with my Vista PC is not compatible with Windows 8, neither is some of my software.

Now I am getting the zero achievements and my mega collect doesn't work.   I recently used Paypay to renew and I think I don't have my priviliges.  I was on the Take AIM crisis mission got an admantium level score and only got 7 fractals during the time I should have gotten a multiplier.   

Still waiting for a reply to my ticket from Sunday about the Achievement level and no mega collecting.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Sobs.    My tale of woe is that I finally (with some reluctance) upgraded to a Windows 8 PC and left my old Vista machine behind.  Yikes, what a transition.  First off, the printer/scanner that was bundled with my Vista PC is not compatible with Windows 8, neither is some of my software.
> 
> Now I am getting the zero achievements and my mega collect doesn't work.   I recently used Paypay to renew and I think I don't have my priviliges.  I was on the Take AIM crisis mission got an admantium level score and only got 7 fractals during the time I should have gotten a multiplier.   
> 
> Still waiting for a reply to my ticket from Sunday about the Achievement level and no mega collecting.


It's the same problem as everyone else, you change to a new SO, probably have to download the webplayer again, and the game is broken in the newest version, you have to go back to an older version of the webplayer.

----------


## Iron Maiden

> It's the same problem as everyone else, you change to a new SO, probably have to download the webplayer again, and the game is broken in the newest version, you have to go back to an older version of the webplayer.


Thanks for the reply.

Do you mean the unity player?   How I do I go back to an older version? and what is an "SO"   ( I hate acronyms  :Wink:   theres just too many to keep track of )  Do you mean Operating System  (OS?)

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Do you mean the unity player?   How I do I go back to an older version? and what is an "SO"   ( I hate acronyms   theres just too many to keep track of )  Do you mean Operating System  (OS?)


Yes, OS, sorry! (******* Operacional in my native language, probably had this on my mind when I wrote it)

Yes, unity player, and there's no way to go back to an older version, but Bhat Mang found a workaround!




> I uploaded my webplayer 4.5.5f1 that works fine for me, if anyone want to try go to location: 
> 
> [root drive]/Users/[user name]/AppData/LocalLow/Unity/WebPlayer
> 
> replace the "loader", "mono" and "player" folders.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/73.../WebPlayer.rar

----------


## Iron Maiden

> Yes, OS, sorry!
> 
> Yes, unity player, and there's no way to go back to an older version, but Bhat Mang found a workaround!


Oh, thanks! I might try that route.   I haven't given away my Vista PC.. do you suppose I could retrieve it from there and upload it?

So this glitch is associated with Gaz software not being compatible with some of the OS features in Windows 8?  Makes you shudder to think of jumping to Windows 10 !!

----------


## Charles LePage

> So this glitch is associated with Gaz software not being compatible with some of the OS features in Windows 8?  Makes you shudder to think of jumping to Windows 10 !!


It's caused, at least in part, with SHSO not being compatible with all the features of the newest version of Unity.  So, unless Windows 10 installs a newer version of Unity (it won't), you should be fine.   I'm looking forward to seeing if or how well SHSO plays in Edge, Microsoft's new web browser.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Oh, thanks! I might try that route.   I haven't given away my Vista PC.. do you suppose I could retrieve it from there and upload it?
> 
> So this glitch is associated with Gaz software not being compatible with some of the OS features in Windows 8?  Makes you shudder to think of jumping to Windows 10 !!


Yes, if SHSO was working fine on your Vista PC you could just copy the "loader", "mono", and "player" files from your Vista PC *after* you remove the ones off your W8 PC. They'll be in a hidden file so make sure you make them unhidden to find the correct pathway.

I don't think it's an OS problem. I think it's a Unity issue.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Oh, thanks! I might try that route.   I haven't given away my Vista PC.. do you suppose I could retrieve it from there and upload it?
> 
> So this glitch is associated with Gaz software not being compatible with some of the OS features in Windows 8?  Makes you shudder to think of jumping to Windows 10 !!


If you have 2 PCs, you can copy the files from your other PC Vista and should work, the glitch has nothing to do with the OS, unity player 4.6.6 is broken, 4.5.5 or older is working fine! You can see here which version you have http://unity3d.com/webplayer/setup

I want to update to Windows 10 too, but with all the glitches we are having, maybe is a good idea to wait a bit before updating.

Edit: Are you guys updating to Windows 10 tomorrow? Or you will wait?

----------


## Iron Maiden

Thanks for all the info and help everyone.  When I get home, I will see if they offer a solution in my ticket out of curiousity.   I will sneaker net my old copy of Unity over and do as you all suggested.  One thing I did find helpful though was buying a data transfer cable from Radio Shack that will allow you to move files over to the directories on your new PC.  I'm sure you could find one at Wal Mart or Best Buy too.   You get an interface that shows you views of your Remote Host and Local Host.  It even brought over my wallpaper of Marvel Heroes correctly.  I thought for around $30 it was worth it.  I had a lot of family photos to move over.  The transfer rate is pretty good.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Edit: Are you guys updating to Windows 10 tomorrow? Or you will wait?


I would love to, but both game PCs are office-issued and our IT folks advised against updating immediately. It's already July 29 in my timezone , but I guess it will happen in the US timezones.

----------


## Mr E Shoe

I'm having the same issues with mega collect and achivements (and now crafting doesn't work...) but i've been using the "workaround" of logging in, going right to the achievements, hitting the X to end the achivements, and then the mega collecting works.  

I still can't see the achivements or crafting, but those accomplishments should be tallied on the servers, not on my pc, however I'm missing getting fractals for accomplishments while the it's broken.  For instance when I get all of the items for a person and all the impossible man pokes, I don't get the small fractal bonus for getting all of a hero's items.  That doesn't bother me so much, but missing the 500 fractal bonus for collecting a hero's items 20 times for thunderbolt punisher, shadow DD, and FF thing/IW/MF would dent the fractal account a bit...  thus I stop collecting for them once they get close to around 20 days after being released.  

I could backlevel my unity version, but it's against my nature (because of my day job...).

As far as upgrading to windows 10, I'll be waiting for a while, let other people find the bugs, wait for the gaping security exploits to be found/exploited/corrected, wait for any issues with adobe/firefox/etc 3rd party applications to be found and corrected.  I know microsoft is throughly testing the OS and most of the 3rd party vendors are testing and releasing any needed compatability fixes, but that testing never finds everything...

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I still can't see the achivements or crafting, but those accomplishments should be tallied on the servers, not on my pc, however I'm missing getting fractals for accomplishments while the it's broken.  For instance when I get all of the items for a person and all the impossible man pokes, I don't get the small fractal bonus for getting all of a hero's items.  That doesn't bother me so much, but missing the 500 fractal bonus for collecting a hero's items 20 times for thunderbolt punisher, shadow DD, and FF thing/IW/MF would dent the fractal account a bit...  thus I stop collecting for them once they get close to around 20 days after being released.


You don't lose the fractals for the achievements, just don't get the notification on the screen, but you are not missing anything, I was worried about too, but if you pay attention to your fractals you'll noticed that you always get the fractal rewards for the achievements.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> I'm having the same issues with mega collect and achivements (and now crafting doesn't work...) but i've been using the "workaround" of logging in, going right to the achievements, hitting the X to end the achivements, and then the mega collecting works.  
> 
> I still can't see the achivements or crafting, but those accomplishments should be tallied on the servers, not on my pc, however I'm missing getting fractals for accomplishments while the it's broken.  For instance when I get all of the items for a person and all the impossible man pokes, I don't get the small fractal bonus for getting all of a hero's items.  That doesn't bother me so much, but missing the 500 fractal bonus for collecting a hero's items 20 times for thunderbolt punisher, shadow DD, and FF thing/IW/MF would dent the fractal account a bit...  thus I stop collecting for them once they get close to around 20 days after being released.  
> 
> I could backlevel my unity version, but it's against my nature (because of my day job...).
> 
> As far as upgrading to windows 10, I'll be waiting for a while, let other people find the bugs, wait for the gaping security exploits to be found/exploited/corrected, wait for any issues with adobe/firefox/etc 3rd party applications to be found and corrected.  I know microsoft is throughly testing the OS and most of the 3rd party vendors are testing and releasing any needed compatability fixes, but that testing never finds everything...


I feel you mr earthling shoe 
I don't get my right amount for achiv completion also yea u been un active lately but saw u today tho

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

I do roaming

----------


## Mr E Shoe

sweet, thanks RCL!   :Cool: 

I hadn't noticed it was still rewarding those fractals, although it does make sense since the achievements and fractal balance is all done on the servers.

----------


## Mr E Shoe

> I feel you mr earthling shoe 
> I don't get my right amount for achiv completion also yea u been un active lately but saw u today tho


I was on for a short bit today, both my son and I have been very busy the last few days, well weeks...  It's summer afterall.   :Smile:

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> I was on for a short bit today, both my son and I have been very busy the last few days, well weeks...  It's summer afterall.



oh that is so true never thought like that im  spending my summer working out

----------


## Raven

> Edit: Are you guys updating to Windows 10 tomorrow? Or you will wait?


Hate windows 8 on my son's laptop, my system is still windows 7 and I'm keeping it!

----------


## Raven

> Thanks for all the info and help everyone.  When I get home, I will see if they offer a solution in my ticket out of curiousity.   I will sneaker net my old copy of Unity over and do as you all suggested.  One thing I did find helpful though was buying a data transfer cable from Radio Shack that will allow you to move files over to the directories on your new PC.  I'm sure you could find one at Wal Mart or Best Buy too.   You get an interface that shows you views of your Remote Host and Local Host.  It even brought over my wallpaper of Marvel Heroes correctly.  I thought for around $30 it was worth it.  I had a lot of family photos to move over.  The transfer rate is pretty good.


You can always just stick the drive from the old PC into the new one as second drive and transfer what you want that way, no cost and it's faster.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Hate windows 8 on my son's laptop, my system is still windows 7 and I'm keeping it!


I use windows 7 too, and I have no reason to change, but the windows 10 looks good, and the free update is very attractive! But I think I'll wait a little bit before updating, maybe I put it on my laptop first to see how it's, then if I like, I update on my desktop too.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> I use windows 7 too, and I have no reason to change, but the windows 10 looks good, and the free update is very attractive! But I think I'll wait a little bit before updating, maybe I put it on my laptop first to see how it's, then if I like, I update on my desktop too.


Nope i totally disagree because windows ten can handle the shso unity platform and also my cousin achievements don't act up

----------


## Iron Maiden

> Nope i totally disagree because windows ten can handle the shso unity platform and also my cousin achievements don't act up


So you switched to Windows 10 and had no problems??  Maybe I should do that free upgrade.

Also, logged in to the game late last night and there is still no reply to my ticket from Sunday other than the robo one that the ticket was accepted, etc.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> So you switched to Windows 10 and had no problems??  Maybe I should do that free upgrade.
> 
> Also, logged in to the game late last night and there is still no reply to my ticket from Sunday other than the robo one that the ticket was accepted, etc.


mhm it work perfect for me

----------


## millsfan

So at this point, is this game never going to return to its peak it had?  Weekly new updates, squad time/feedback friday?  I completely gave them way too much credit, as I thought the game would have been back to normal by early June.  I wonder if things like "Age of Ultron Hulk buster" Avengers Loki, and Prof. X are just scrapped by now

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> So at this point, is this game never going to return to its peak it had?  Weekly new updates, squad time/feedback friday?  I completely gave them way too much credit, as I thought the game would have been back to normal by early June.  I wonder if things like "Age of Ultron Hulk buster" Avengers Loki, and Prof. X are just scrapped by now


I don't even know anymore, I don't think I'm gonna be renewing my membership. I might just move onto Marvel Heroes because I already have an account. I'll probably still come back to this thread every day to see if the game every gets back to its regular ways but I'm not hopeful.  :Frown:

----------


## millsfan

> I don't even know anymore, I don't think I'm gonna be renewing my membership. I might just move onto Marvel Heroes because I already have an account. I


I would Not do this. Mathis is exactly what they WANT you to do. I refuse to play. I just want hero up to get updated like it use to

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I just want hero up to get updated like it use to


Then wait until they've got the bugs fixed. They're devoting resources for that, and the fact that they _still_ found time to give us T-bolts Punisher _and_ the Future Foundation bundle means they're at least doing _some_ level of updates. In the meantime, I continue to play away on both of my accounts.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Then wait until they've got the bugs fixed. They're devoting resources for that, and the fact that they _still_ found time to give us T-bolts Punisher _and_ the Future Foundation bundle means they're at least doing _some_ level of updates. In the meantime, I continue to play away on both of my accounts.


and Shadowland DD...

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> It's caused, at least in part, with SHSO not being compatible with all the features of the newest version of Unity.  So, unless Windows 10 installs a newer version of Unity (it won't), you should be fine.   I'm looking forward to seeing if or how well SHSO plays in Edge, Microsoft's new web browser.


Just upgraded to Windows 10, and so far I'm loving it, didn't tried to play in the Edge yet, cause it was asking me to install the unity player, and I don't know if this will mess up with Firefox, but in Firefox the game is running great!

----------


## Raven

> Then wait until they've got the bugs fixed. They're devoting resources for that, and the fact that they _still_ found time to give us T-bolts Punisher _and_ the Future Foundation bundle means they're at least doing _some_ level of updates. In the meantime, I continue to play away on both of my accounts.


That is what I am holding out renewing my membership for, add the unity compatibility bugs on top of npapi phase out and you have to wonder if they don't just throw in towel and move resources on to other projects, I'm sure it's one of the options on the table over at Gaz HQ. In the meantime I have my fractal stockpile to burn through, plenty of heroes to level up to 40 and can easily drop an MTX to get more gold badges if I need something to keep me occupied.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Just upgraded to Windows 10, and so far I'm loving it, didn't tried to play in the Edge yet, cause it was asking me to install the unity player, and I don't know if this will mess up with Firefox, but in Firefox the game is running great!


Edge must be 64-bit, because it asked me to install the 64-bit version of Unity and didn't recognize the 32-bit Unity I already have installed.

I let it install the 64-bit version, but it still didn't see it installed.  Perplexing.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Edge must be 64-bit, because it asked me to install the 64-bit version of Unity and didn't recognize the 32-bit Unity I already have installed.
> 
> I let it install the 64-bit version, but it still didn't see it installed.  Perplexing.


What it says when you go to http://unity3d.com/webplayer/setup?

----------


## Charles LePage

> What it says when you go to http://unity3d.com/webplayer/setup?


Believe it or not:

"Sorry, Chrome can't run this app.  You are using a version of Chrome that does not currently support the Unity Web Player plugin needed to run this app."

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Believe it or not:
> 
> "Sorry, Chrome can't run this app.  You are using a version of Chrome that does not currently support the Unity Web Player plugin needed to run this app."


Wow, that's messed up, just enter myself with the Edge and got the same message, does Edge use same engine of Chrome or something?

----------


## Mr E Shoe

> Wow, that's messed up, just enter myself with the Edge and got the same message, does Edge use same engine of Chrome or something?


the new edge browser doesn't appear to support any plug ins (like unity, java, activex, etc).  Here's a link explaining it (and I'm sure there will be more as there are more adopters of windows 10) - 

http://www.howtogeek.com/221720/how-...on-windows-10/

short answer, firefox I guess.  

Although it's very interesting the error from edge mentioned chrome!?!  :Confused:

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> and Shadowland DD...


whats your squad name on your second account

----------


## PhantCowboy

Wanting to upgrade to Windows 10 but, It says I need to download some Get Windows 10 app but, I cant find it anywhere. I'm stumped.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Wanting to upgrade to Windows 10 but, It says I need to download some Get Windows 10 app but, I cant find it anywhere. I'm stumped.


Only comes to your computer if it is available

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVh1rxXtvqY[/URL] go and watch my new video

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Wanting to upgrade to Windows 10 but, It says I need to download some Get Windows 10 app but, I cant find it anywhere. I'm stumped.


As long as you have Windows 7 or Windows 8.1 original, just go go Microsoft website and download the media creation tool http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/w...n-tool-install

----------


## shoohman

Any update today?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Any update today?




From Gaz's FB page:




> Greetings, Squads!
> 
> This week, there will be no downtime for maintenance or update. Were moving new content to next week for a little bit more polish, a little bit more whiz-bang!
> 
> This break also gives us time to continue work on the blank achievements bug. Weve recognized the bug appears tied to webplayer version 4.6.6f2 for another layer of complexity, requiring additional support from Unity, the developers of the webplayer. We are closer to a breakthrough, and well let everyone know when a complete fix is delivered. Thanks to everyone for the patience youve displayed.
> 
> In the meantime, lets start rolling out this weeks events! Weve got a new contest in a couple hours, and later this evening well announce the weekends in-game event and Fractal Burst Play schedule. And there's this screenshot...

----------


## PhantCowboy

Sweet! *spoilers:*
Iron Monger
*end of spoilers* and Big Time Spidey, hope he isn't a repaint.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Sweet! *spoilers:*
> Iron Monger
> *end of spoilers* and Big Time Spidey, hope he isn't a repaint.


<laughs> I don't think it's a spoiler since he's pictured!

----------


## shoohman

who is from the left side of doom?
do you think that next week gaz will release 2 characters?and even give doom in bundle with them like they did with the future foundition?

----------


## Charles LePage

> and even give doom in bundle with them like they did with the future foundation?


Doomed if you do, Doomed if you don't.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> who is from the left side of doom?
> do you think that next week gaz will release 2 characters?and even give doom in bundle with them like they did with the future foundition?


Iron Monger is a general consensus. I think the scale of Doom makes me believe it will be the continuation of the recent Mega-mission, "The Fight for Fractals".




> Doomed if you do, Doomed if you don't.


I laughed. Doom doomit.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

No downtime this week (to fix bugs in the background) for me is fine, I was able to finally get T-Bolts Punisher to show up on both PCs. In the meantime, I got the gold badge for one of the more (IMO) underused/maligned heroes, Scarlet Witch, and play her in "We Run in Peace." Granted, her attack chain is slow as with many ranged heroes, but used carefully she can be formidable. Her hex shield damages and repels nearby enemies and gives her an armor boost, and the cheeseburger can really boost her health in a pinch. I played FF Sue with Mars Interplanetary Prophet last night, but my laptop was laggy and Sue couldn't find an enemy's hotspot at times, but the armor boost to her PU is a big bonus and if I'm not mistaken it protects her against Onslaught's imprisonment attack, at least I wasn't paralyzed when I played her solo at level 12.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Fight for Fractals Review Contest

By now, everyones had a chance to play in the Fight For Fractals mission, so its time to turn your reviewers gaze on it. Write a review here for a chance to win a week-long Agent membership and 150 gold! 3 winners will be chosen! Yowzers!

The Rules:

Contest starts: Now!
Contest ends: Tuesday, August 4th, 12:01am PDT (Dont edit past the deadline! Youll get disqualified!)

Runner-up Entries: Quality reviews may also be selected for the runner-up prize of an in-Shop Mystery Box!

What were looking for:
You can review either the standard or crisis version.
What was fun and enjoyable?
Were you challenged?
What did you dislike and needs improvement?
How many stars out of 10 would you rate the mission?
Whats a better mission? A worse mission?

Be creative and honest, funny and interesting, clear and thought-provoking. Check out the winners of earlier review contests and see how they won. Dont forget to include your Squad name and the in-Shop Mystery Box youd like if youre chosen as a Runner-Up!

Good luck, reviewers!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Fractal Burst Play

Fractal Burst Play rocks around the clock this weekend! FOR AGENTS ONLY!

4 hour 3× Burst Play, Thrice A Day!
3× Fractals on Friday, Saturday and Sunday
7am to 11am PDT
3pm to 7pm PDT
11pm to 3am PDT

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Crisis Weekend

It’s a CRISIS WEEKEND! The CRISIS missions below are designated as strike targets starting Friday. All operatives successfully completing these missions receive 125% Bonus XP!

Good hunting, Squads!

125% Crisis Mission Bonus XP Schedule:
Friday Midnight PDT through Saturday and Sunday!

Selected Crisis missions:
Send In The Clone-Bots!
The Fight For Fractals!
Skull And Void!
U Turned Out The Lights!
Attack Of The Iron Men!
Blast From The Past!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Crisis Weekend
> 
> It’s a CRISIS WEEKEND! The CRISIS missions below are designated as strike targets starting Friday. All operatives successfully completing these missions receive 125% Bonus XP!
> 
> Good hunting, Squads!
> 
> 125% Crisis Mission Bonus XP Schedule:
> Friday Midnight PDT through Saturday and Sunday!
> 
> ...


125% bonus XP means 225%...why do I think it will be just 25% more?

----------


## Mr E Shoe

> 125% bonus XP means 225%...why do I think it will be just 25% more?


that was my first thought also, for every 100xp we'd get 125xp, not 225xp, but we'll have to see I guess.  

I'm hoping for 225% (100% + 125% bunus) on missions because I have a few powerful players that aren't maxed but in the 30's (falcon ex0-7, shadow DD, etc) that would be fun leveling up with big bonus XP crisis missions!   :Big Grin: 

The 3x fractal "burst" for agents that already get 2x, I don't know, maybe their definition of "burst" is different than mine.  A "burst" to me is more than 3x IMHO, but 3x is better than 2x so it's hard to look a gift horse in the mouth?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> that was my first thought also, for every 100xp we'd get 125xp, not 225xp, but we'll have to see I guess.  
> 
> I'm hoping for 225% (100% + 125% bunus) on missions because I have a few powerful players that aren't maxed but in the 30's (falcon ex0-7, shadow DD, etc) that would be fun leveling up with big bonus XP crisis missions!  
> 
> The 3x fractal "burst" for agents that already get 2x, I don't know, maybe their definition of "burst" is different than mine.  A "burst" to me is more than 3x IMHO, but 3x is better than 2x so it's hard to look a gift horse in the mouth?


It's the 225%!

From Gaz: 


> Hmm... +125% bonus would be, for example, 150xp (base) + 125% of the base, or 187 (rounded down) for a total of 337xp. A +225% bonus would be 337xp + the base (150xp). 25% more would only be 37xp + 150xp. We're using the base XP + bonus modifier to the base.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> It's the 225%!


And if we add the XP boost potion?

----------


## PhantCowboy

Thanks a ton for the help RCL, I'm loving my Windows 10!

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

thats gooddddddd

----------


## shoohman

So what is waiting for us in the next update in your opinion?
Mega-mission like gaz mentioned before?(huge doom?)
Return of doom to the shop for limited time?Doom in the world event?
Or that will be just a standard update that releases characters(Big Time Spidey and Iron Monger)
About the picture-Is Iron Monger with the face to Spiderman or with the face to Doom?I can't see Iron Monger's head

----------


## Wollomby

Guys, which of the crisis missions should I run for optimum exp for the 125% exp bonus this weekend?!!!  Is there one that's easier/quicker to run through?

*Send In The Clone-Bots! CRISIS Edition
*The Fight For Fractals! CRISIS Edition
*Skull And Void! CRISIS Edition
*U Turned Out The Lights! CRISIS Edition
*Attack Of The Iron Men! CRISIS Edition
*Blast From The Past! CRISIS Edition

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Guys, which of the crisis missions should I run for optimum exp for the 125% exp bonus this weekend?!!!  Is there one that's easier/quicker to run through?
> 
> *Send In The Clone-Bots! CRISIS Edition
> *The Fight For Fractals! CRISIS Edition
> *Skull And Void! CRISIS Edition
> *U Turned Out The Lights! CRISIS Edition
> *Attack Of The Iron Men! CRISIS Edition
> *Blast From The Past! CRISIS Edition


attack of the iron man

----------


## Wollomby

Awesome, thank you Prophet!

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Awesome, thank you Prophet!


Yup its the fastest mission to get xp

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I always have my mini FFF by my side, so I don't know if (what I call) 'the best glitch in the game' still applies to people without him. *'The best glitch in the game'* is when someone else pokes the same spot your Impy is in and you get credit, regardless if it is on the other side of the zone you're in. Now if you are saying you go run a mission or play an arcade/card game and Impy's spot just moves...I haven't noticed that.


Reporting back from the coalface of non-mega collecting fractal/token/crafting parts , I can now confirm that if you are in the middle of searching for your crafting parts and have to leave the search for a mission, card game, whatever, then when you return to your search your crafting parts will have changed location.  This is really problematic for the average non-FFF, non-Giganto owning newbie squad, because it means you have to start your search all over again in case the remaining crafting parts have moved to a location that you have already searched.  Not sure why this issue only applies to crafting parts and not to tokens and fractals, but thank goodness it doesn't!  It's time-consuming enough tracking down the tokens and fractals - especially the golden fractal - without them moving around everytime you go on a mission!  

Still unsure about Impy and his movements, will continue to monitor situation.

I was playing as Abomination at level 10 today in my newbie sqaud and decided to go on the daily mission - Monster Smash - just for a bit of fun, and I happened to get Sergeant Adamantium Guard along playing as Thunderbolt Punisher.  There was also a Pirate Deadpool and an Iron Man along for the ride.  Goodness knows what Iron Man made of this - having Sergeant as Tbolt Punisher around made everybody else completely redundant.    Tbolt Punisher was the last man standing, of course, and he was standing for ar least 40 minutes after everyone else had died.  Both Pirate Deadpool and Iron Man quit observation after around 20 minutes, I got on with some other stuff like checking my bank account and hotmail, making a cup of tea, and came back to check proceedings every five minutes or so.  I'm not sure if Sergeant eventually just gave up, because whenever I was watching there wasn't a hint that Tbolt Punisher was going to die.

To my mind, it makes no sense having a hero as powerful as Tbolt Punisher playing the same standard missions as newbie Iron Mans, or just about any other hero, actually.  It's like having an older brother gatecrashing and completely taking over your birthday party - it's really no fun at all. Having such super-powerful characters in the game, especially when they can be levelled up to a max of 40,  has changed the playing field completely.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Reporting back from the coalface of non-mega collecting fractal/token/crafting parts , I can now confirm that if you are in the middle of searching for your crafting parts and have to leave the search for a mission, card game, whatever, then when you return to your search your crafting parts will have changed location.  This is really problematic for the average non-FFF, non-Giganto owning newbie squad, because it means you have to start your search all over again in case the remaining crafting parts have moved to a location that you have already searched.  Not sure why this issue only applies to crafting parts and not to tokens and fractals, but thank goodness it doesn't!  It's time-consuming enough tracking down the tokens and fractals - especially the golden fractal - without them moving around everytime you go on a mission!


What I did notice was that Impy's hiding place would change, and this also happens if you switch heroes and then switch back to the previous hero, but I didn't know about the moving crafting parts.

----------


## Carmaicol

> I was playing as Abomination at level 10 today in my newbie sqaud and decided to go on the daily mission - Monster Smash - just for a bit of fun, and I happened to get Sergeant Adamantium Guard along playing as Thunderbolt Punisher.  There was also a Pirate Deadpool and an Iron Man along for the ride.  Goodness knows what Iron Man made of this - having Sergeant as Tbolt Punisher around made everybody else completely redundant.    Tbolt Punisher was the last man standing, of course, and he was standing for ar least 40 minutes after everyone else had died.  Both Pirate Deadpool and Iron Man quit observation after around 20 minutes, I got on with some other stuff like checking my bank account and hotmail, making a cup of tea, and came back to check proceedings every five minutes or so.  I'm not sure if Sergeant eventually just gave up, because whenever I was watching there wasn't a hint that Tbolt Punisher was going to die.


That's the thing I hate the most about the game because the way I play. I'll go for Adamantium, reach it, kill a few enemies and die as soon as I can. That's time wise for me since most days I can play for an hour. I can't stay 40 minutes watching someone else play, waiting for them to die. I had unfriended all the guys that do this and that's the reason I don't take invites for survival missions.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I was playing as Abomination at level 10 today in my newbie sqaud and decided to go on the daily mission - Monster Smash - just for a bit of fun, and I happened to get Sergeant Adamantium Guard along playing as Thunderbolt Punisher.  There was also a Pirate Deadpool and an Iron Man along for the ride.  Goodness knows what Iron Man made of this - having Sergeant as Tbolt Punisher around made everybody else completely redundant.    Tbolt Punisher was the last man standing, of course, and he was standing for ar least 40 minutes after everyone else had died.  Both Pirate Deadpool and Iron Man quit observation after around 20 minutes, I got on with some other stuff like checking my bank account and hotmail, making a cup of tea, and came back to check proceedings every five minutes or so.  I'm not sure if Sergeant eventually just gave up, because whenever I was watching there wasn't a hint that Tbolt Punisher was going to die.
> 
> To my mind, it makes no sense having a hero as powerful as Tbolt Punisher playing the same standard missions as newbie Iron Mans, or just about any other hero, actually.  It's like having an older brother gatecrashing and completely taking over your birthday party - it's really no fun at all. Having such super-powerful characters in the game, especially when they can be levelled up to a max of 40,  has changed the playing field completely.


I can't stand it when players are trying to get on the Nick Fury Leaderboards (can we start calling these the "NFLs"?) instead of dying once the team has scored Adamantium. As far as taking all the mission kills...I don't care what any other player on the mission team does as long as they don't die (LEEEEROY JENKINS!) or take all the barrels/drops (Pigs). As a long time member I try to 'share' the kills on non-Survival missions *only* on invite missions. On the Daily Mission I'll try to show-off and kill as many as I can.




> That's the thing I hate the most about the game because the way I play. I'll go for Adamantium, reach it, kill a few enemies and die as soon as I can. That's time wise for me since most days I can play for an hour. I can't stay 40 minutes watching someone else play, waiting for them to die. I had unfriended all the guys that do this and that's the reason I don't take invites for survival missions.


Maybe us like-minded players (die after the team scores Addy) should have a survival day planned to just knock them off our Achievements, Carmaicol.

----------


## Carmaicol

Yeah, I don't mind if anyone wants to show off, just common etiquette: try not to die early, keep an eye in your health bar, if you're a healer watch your team, don't eat all the food, make the mission fun (and efficient) for the rest.

----------


## Ace

> I was playing as Abomination at level 10 today in my newbie sqaud and decided to go on the daily mission - Monster Smash - just for a bit of fun, and I happened to get Sergeant Adamantium Guard along playing as Thunderbolt Punisher.  There was also a Pirate Deadpool and an Iron Man along for the ride.  Goodness knows what Iron Man made of this - having Sergeant as Tbolt Punisher around made everybody else completely redundant.    Tbolt Punisher was the last man standing, of course, and he was standing for ar least 40 minutes after everyone else had died.  Both Pirate Deadpool and Iron Man quit observation after around 20 minutes, I got on with some other stuff like checking my bank account and hotmail, making a cup of tea, and came back to check proceedings every five minutes or so.  I'm not sure if Sergeant eventually just gave up, because whenever I was watching there wasn't a hint that Tbolt Punisher was going to die.


The "making a cup of tea" part made me chuckle. ^_^ I don't see the point of trying to get on the leader boards anymore unless it's for an event. With these new characters getting health boosts left, right and center and OP Hero Ups they can last a really long time in survival missions. If the person is using a character that doesn't have an Op Hero Up and health boost then I'll wait until they die. They usually last less than five minutes after everyone dies but I always leave if I see someone using eg. TBP continue to use his health boost and Hero Up over and over showing no intention of wanting to stop. I'm definitely not going to sit and watch them play for that long when I could be doing other stuff in the game. I haven't even bought TBP yet and I don't plan to anytime soon because I have already seen what he can do and I know to myself that I will get bored of him before he even reaches lvl 11. As for Shadowland DD, as RCL mentioned before his attack power is crazy and I too do not like it.

----------


## millsfan

Preview_MoonKnight_SecretAvengers.jpg 
This week, SHSO showed a picture of Iron Monger (above).
I must admit, I wish it was this Blue Iron Monger instead.  In my opinion, the blue looks less dull and more vibrant. Iron_Monger.jpg



Also, this Blue outfit was even FEATURED as a Super Hero Squad Figure which makes more sense for him to be in the game  IMG_1788-600x446.jpg

It would be cool if this outfit can come out in the game as a rare box hero...he looks really cool.


While I'm talking about costumes, I'd also love Moon Knight to get the punisher treatment...new outfit and a great op move set..... How about that SECRET AVENGERS outfit? Preview_MoonKnight_SecretAvengers.jpg

----------


## Carmaicol

Scott put a bigger picture, millsfan:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> While I'm talking about costumes, I'd also love Moon Knight to get the punisher treatment...new outfit and a great op move set..... How about that SECRET AVENGERS outfit? Preview_MoonKnight_SecretAvengers.jpg


I agree that the blue Iron Monger was the one I was hoping for...posted the blue picture dozens of times on our "Most Wanted" thread (where we discuss characters/character re-designs). 

But since you asked...my top three Moon Knight R3s would be:



1. Earth-1610.
2. Earth-616. Marvel NOW!
3. Earth-616 Khonshu samurai.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> What I did notice was that Impy's hiding place would change, and this also happens if you switch heroes and then switch back to the previous hero, but I didn't know about the moving crafting parts.


I had my suspicions about this, but when you've been fractal/token/crafting part hunting in four zones for four heroes for over an hour, you begin to think that your mind is playing tricks on you!  But I noticed Impy move locations in Asgard this morning, and I'm not even sure I did anything at all like switching heroes - Impy just fancied moving to a new place.  He's a character, that Impy!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Scott posted this pictures on FB in response to a player's question:

*Sebastian Ebert* little bit more polish what does that mean? I'm excited remains to wait until next week smile emoticon ps cool photo

*Super Hero Squad Online* Just trying to make things just a little bit better. Like, what do we have here... let's see, that's MODOK, with a MODOK sidekick, but what's that other MODOK... hm...

Any guesses what that third MODOK is? Someone on FB it's a MODOK cube.

----------


## Ace

> Scott posted this pictures on FB in response to a player's question:
> 
> *Sebastian Ebert* little bit more polish what does that mean? I'm excited remains to wait until next week smile emoticon ps cool photo
> 
> *Super Hero Squad Online* Just trying to make things just a little bit better. Like, what do we have here... let's see, that's MODOK, with a MODOK sidekick, but what's that other MODOK... hm...
> 
> Any guesses what that third MODOK is? Someone on FB it's a MODOK cube.


Well the one on the right is glowing so I think it's most likely a cube as well. Could be wrong.....

----------


## Mr E Shoe

I'll throw in a couple of cents for whatever it's worth.  I'm not too keen on TBP's power level and have found him boring to play with, but that's a personal thing, I'm sure others like to use him.  However shadow DD I do enjoy playing with on the crisis missions.  Some of my favorite players can't hack the hardest crisis missions, and even at level 40 using some of my fav's I've had to use damage, armor, and health boosts to get them to deal enough damage to clear a tricky spot like those dang stunning giant mysterios in a few crisis missions or the missions where wasp will strink you down to nothing....  On those missions I enjoy using shadow DD.  

I also like how his hero up summons people AND does damage.  He's the first summoner I've enjoyed using a great deal for that reason.

And on survival missions I try to die after everyone else has, however when my son is playing he usually doesn't.  Ah youth LOL...  I try to explain that others don't enjoy watching him play but he gets caught up in the game often times and doesn't want to die.  

As far as the leader boards, we've made it to the top ten on multiple misions both solo and multiple player, and enjoy the challenge.  There have been multiple times when the person or persons we were playing with in the mission scored 1-2, 2-3-4, 2-5-6, etc.  Before they nerfed the area of effect I greatly enjoyed playing with my long time favorite wolverine (first person we purchased with gold and the first badge we bought, loooong ago) and got on the leader boards for multiple missions with him.  Since the level 40 aoe nerf I've only done it with him a time or two.  he's very hard to kill, but doesn't deal a tramendous amount of damage.  I've cleared every crisis mission with him, but needs boosts to get past ones with stunning mysterios usually....  hate those things...  

anyway, I'm rambling.  Like was said, need to use common sense when playing.  If you're playing with someone else you know is on the leader boards then be prepared for a long battle and working together you can get an extremely good score.  Or if the squad you're with dies, bow out and don't tie up their game play.  


And for goodness sake, why do the mission invites for long missions come steaming in during a large factal boost??????  Don't people know that's farming time LOL!!!!   :Big Grin: 

Edit: and as far as who to get gold badges for, we got them for our favorites and then for the harder missions we've been getting gold badges for powerful healers like Carnage, Loki, etc.  We also have badges for non healers like eot spiderman, superior spiderman, falcon exo-7, etc, however with non healers it's easy to get behind on health with the amount of damage you're recieving and aren't able to get it built back up on the available fruit, not like the older missions anyway.  The harder the mission the more using a healer is a benefit, more so than a heavy damage producer, IMHO anyway.

----------


## DasFeuer

I wasn't in game in two or three month. Even wasn't checking here. Today I entered and had moderator warning about 1 day mute. Wat. Already stolen? I alreday changed pass, but how:
1 - they found my squadname (I guess here, in this forum)
2 - they hacked it (but that's also kind of easy for those people)
If not stolen, then why, for forgetting the game? hah.
I actually don't care about my acc, but still interesting

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I'll throw in a couple of cents for whatever it's worth.  I'm not too keen on TBP's power level and have found him boring to play with, but that's a personal thing, I'm sure others like to use him.  However shadow DD I do enjoy playing with on the crisis missions.  Some of my favorite players can't hack the hardest crisis missions, and even at level 40 using some of my fav's I've had to use damage, armor, and health boosts to get them to deal enough damage to clear a tricky spot like those dang stunning giant mysterios in a few crisis missions or the missions where wasp will strink you down to nothing....  On those missions I enjoy using shadow DD.  
> 
> I also like how his hero up summons people AND does damage.  He's the first summoner I've enjoyed using a great deal for that reason.
> 
> And on survival missions I try to die after everyone else has, however when my son is playing he usually doesn't.  Ah youth LOL...  I try to explain that others don't enjoy watching him play but he gets caught up in the game often times and doesn't want to die.  
> 
> As far as the leader boards, we've made it to the top ten on multiple misions both solo and multiple player, and enjoy the challenge.


I don't really have any problem with people trying to get on the NFLs (good acronym, Spy!), it's part of the game, although not an aspect in which I am particularly interested.  And I don't really mind hanging around, going and making a cup of tea, and coming back to check to see how my team-mate is doing on a survival mission once I have died, so long as it is a team-mate and not a random squaddie I've picked up on a daily mission.  By coincidence, Sergeant Adamantium Guard has been a friend of my boy, Helmer (as Midnight Terrifying Gnat) for a long time, and I have spent many a minute watching them in survival missions, sometimes playing alongside them also on my non-agent account.  So I was willing to hang in there for SAG the other day, since I have a connection with him/her, and also because I was hoping to get some dark energy crafting parts as a mission reward (I did!).  But I can sympathise with you, Shoe, as my Helmer is the same as your boy - no way is he going to die voluntarily in a mission when there are points to be made and records to be broken, no matter if his bedtime has long since passed!

My concern is mostly to do with the fact that there is simply no point in 'ordinary' heroes playing alongside super-powerful characters like Tbolt Punisher.  The gap in their capacity to deal damage/survive in missions is too massive for them to be compatible (unless, when playing as an 'ordinary' hero, you are willing to pootle along in the background picking off the occasional minion).  I do think we need these super-challenging missions that have been mentioned specifically for these super-powerful characters, but the problem that remains to solve is how (or whether) to stream super-powerful and 'ordinary' heroes so that they end up in separate missions commensurate with their powers.

----------


## millsfan

> I agree that the blue Iron Monger was the one I was hoping for...posted the blue picture dozens of times on our "Most Wanted" thread (where we discuss characters/character re-designs). 
> 
> But since you asked...my top three Moon Knight R3s would be:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Earth-1610.
> 2. Earth-616. Marvel NOW!
> 3. Earth-616 Khonshu samurai.


I honestly forgot about Ultimate Moon Knight and NOW!  

I dont like Khonshu Samurai, the outfit isn't that great.  I would prefer any of those two costumes.  I like NOW! the bestI listed though as a new move set (no repaint please).  If possible, A Fast paced OP moon knight would be epic, he just looks very cool

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I don't really have any problem with people trying to get on the NFLs (good acronym, Spy!), it's part of the game, although not an aspect in which I am particularly interested...(clipped)...My concern is mostly to do with the fact that there is simply no point in 'ordinary' heroes playing alongside super-powerful characters like Tbolt Punisher.


The *biggest* point is that if you know of someone who _is_ trying for the NFLs (Nick Fury Leaderboards- it will catch on!) with an OP character, you then can use a very weak character that you want to get Addy for their Achievement section. If I get invited to a Crisis/Survival Mission I wait until I see the other player(s)' characters to determine if I can use one of my weaker characters to get that Ach. checked off. _THEN_ it's worth the 20-40 minutes of idle time.

----------


## Mr E Shoe

> The *biggest* point is that if you know of someone who _is_ trying for the NFLs (Nick Fury Leaderboards- it will catch on!) with an OP character, you then can use a very weak character that you want to get Addy for their Achievement section. If I get invited to a Crisis/Survival Mission I wait until I see the other player(s)' characters to determine if I can use one of my weaker characters to get that Ach. checked off. _THEN_ it's worth the 20-40 minutes of idle time.


Hey, I've never thought of doing that!   :Big Grin: 

Sean, I definitely see your point on the issue of mixing OP players and average players.  I've seen in the daily mission when someone joins with an OP player and instantly a person or two drop out, because like you said, they'd be left sweeping up after the OP player and that's not what they want to do with their game time, which is completely understandable and we all have those times.  Heck, I think I've dropped out of a mission when TBP joined because I knew what was coming LOL, lots and lots of deadpool on that truck! 

I just need to be slower in picking my player....  When I slow down and see someone pick TBP then I pick shadow DD or war machine mk2 or some other OP player and blaze through to the fractals at the end.  And if I time the heroups right, I can get a good number of kills in the process.

However, I might follow spy's method and pick a weaker player to get to the end and check off the addy achivement for that person.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I wasn't in game in two or three month. Even wasn't checking here. Today I entered and had moderator warning about 1 day mute. Wat. Already stolen? I alreday changed pass, but how:
> 1 - they found my squadname (I guess here, in this forum)
> 2 - they hacked it (but that's also kind of easy for those people)
> If not stolen, then why, for forgetting the game? hah.
> I actually don't care about my acc, but still interesting


Good to have you back in the game and on the forum, Uber.  At the moment I'm mainly playing with my newbie squad (Incredible Mechanical Fisher), send me an invite if you have space on your friends' list and maybe we can do a mission or two together.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> The *biggest* point is that if you know of someone who _is_ trying for the NFLs (Nick Fury Leaderboards- it will catch on!) with an OP character, you then can use a very weak character that you want to get Addy for their Achievement section. If I get invited to a Crisis/Survival Mission I wait until I see the other player(s)' characters to determine if I can use one of my weaker characters to get that Ach. checked off. _THEN_ it's worth the 20-40 minutes of idle time.



Good point.  What's interesting (well, I think so!) is that it's only with my newbie non-agent squad that I've started taking an interest in most of those achievements-per-character, per-mission, per-squad, as you really need to grind out every fractal you can.  So I have got Phoenix to level 19 and to around 6800 enemy defeats and 21 unique mission adamantium awards, and I'm thinking hard about how to get her to 10000 enemy defeats and 25 unique mission adamantium awards before she gets maxed (well, level 20 maxed) so that I pull in some decent fractal rewards.   But I have absolutely no idea where my other non-agent account Phoenix and my agent account Phoenix stand in those achievements.   Since both accounts have a very decent hoard of fractals and gold, up to now I've never seen the achievements as particularly worth monitoring in detail, although I do have a handful of achievements I keep an eye on for those accounts.

----------


## Carmaicol

> Good point.  What's interesting (well, I think so!) is that it's only with my newbie non-agent squad that I've started taking an interest in most of those achievements-per-character, per-mission, per-squad, as you really need to grind out every fractal you can.  So I have got Phoenix to level 19 and to around 6800 enemy defeats and 21 unique mission adamantium awards, and I'm thinking hard about how to get her to 10000 enemy defeats and 25 unique mission adamantium awards before she gets maxed (well, level 20 maxed) so that I pull in some decent fractal rewards.   But I have absolutely no idea where my other non-agent account Phoenix and my agent account Phoenix stand in those achievements.   Since both accounts have a very decent hoard of fractals and gold, up to now I've never seen the achievements as particularly worth monitoring in detail, although I do have a handful of achievements I keep an eye on for those accounts.


The order I'm doing individual achievements hasn't changed for all my characters: 10 enemies>100 enemies>500 enemies>5 missions>10 missions>25 missions>5000 enemies>50 missions>10000 enemies>75 missions.

I usually reach 25 missions with less than 3000 enemies killed and need 35-38 to get 5000. I have done 10000 only with TB Punisher which is the only character I got in Supreme, the rest are Gamora with 6500 and War Machine MK2 with 8200.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

anyone know what new mission coming out this week?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Speculation is the continuation of The Fight for Fractals mega-mission.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Speculation is the continuation of The Fight for Fractals mega-mission.


thanks ravin

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Speculation is the continuation of The Fight for Fractals mega-mission.


You can see the new missions in the achievements session already, "The Fight For Fractals Continues!" with Dr. Doom as the main boss and "The Fight For Fractals In Asgard!" with Loki, I'm looking forward for those missions!

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> You can see the new missions in the achievements session already, "The Fight For Fractals Continues!" with Dr. Doom as the main boss and "The Fight For Fractals In Asgard!" with Loki, I'm looking forward for those missions!


 coollllllllllllllllllllllllll

----------


## PhantCowboy

Sweet looking forward too it. Also I won a 5,000 exp potion I thought non members cant get those anymore?

Edit: This is my new account as I am locked out of my old account and cant retrieve my password because the email I used to register doesn't exist anymore. So guess I have to work my way back up.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Sweet looking forward too it. Also I won a 5,000 exp potion I thought non members cant get those anymore?
> 
> Edit: This is my new account as I am locked out of my old account and cant retrieve my password because the email I used to register doesn't exist anymore. So guess I have to work my way back up.


Wow, that sucks. Didn't you have something like 3,000 post on your old account.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Wow, that sucks. Didn't you have something like 3,000 post on your old account.


No it was only like 1,007 something like that.
Anyways, TBP is really overpowered, I beat Doom crisis with him on Lvl 3.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Happy 800 pages and 12000 posts everyone! The community is going on strong!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> No it was only like 1,007 something like that.
> Anyways, TBP is really overpowered, I beat Doom crisis with him on Lvl 3.


Oh wow I was way off. Anyways I think I know what I'm gonna do now. My membership ends on August 21 so if there is anything that will makes me want to play I'll just buy a 1 month membership. If nothing impresses me or get me interested I just won't renew pretty simple.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Hey guys i just wanted to let you know I havent been sucked into the space quadrant or the negative zone.

----------


## raw68

How do you get rid of the "Development Build" red letters??

----------


## Raven

On the whole TBP OP discussion... I don't mind having some OP heroes for many of the reasons mentioned previously: NFLs, harder missions, kids love it, helping weaker heroes get addy etc. But can we have the right OP heroes? Having a regular guy with guns more powerful than Silver Surfer, Phoenix, Hulk etc is just dumb.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> On the whole TBP OP discussion... I don't mind having some OP heroes for many of the reasons mentioned previously: NFLs, harder missions, kids love it, helping weaker heroes get addy etc. But can we have the right OP heroes? Having a regular guy with guns more powerful than Silver Surfer, Phoenix, Hulk etc is just dumb.


That's exactly what why I didn't like SDD, I don't mind with OP characters too, TBP is by far the most OP character in the game, but he has new moves, so nothing to complain here, now SDD is just a repaint, and why he's so crazy powerful over the original Daredevil? Why all his PAs with boost deal more than ANY other single hit HU in the game? Why he can heal better than X-Force Wolverine? I fell like Gaz is trying to sell him as a brand new hero, but we all know that he is a REPAINT, Gaz knows that we don't want repaints, they read this thread, people are always complaining about repaints on facebook, but whatever Gaz, if you wanna do repaints, could just do a slightly stronger than original Daredevil who's perfect, if it was a Hulk or a Thor, I would be fine with that, now why SDD is so stronger? I just don't get it.

Mr E Shoe has a good point though, TBP and SDD can beat any mission in the game without the gold badge, and they are available to everyone, so maybe that's what Gaz was thinking.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Yesterday evening I was playing on my non-agent account as Bombastic Bag Man and I thought I'd throw 10 fractals at the Watcher in case there was anything interesing to win, and the World Event reward was...Bombastic Bag Man.  How embarrassing.  No wonder the Iron Man that was standing under the Watcher's skirt gave me a funny look.

Can it be so hard to devise a way for players to know what the World Event award is without having to hand in 10 fractals?

----------


## Ace

> On the whole TBP OP discussion... I don't mind having some OP heroes for many of the reasons mentioned previously: NFLs, harder missions, kids love it, helping weaker heroes get addy etc. But can we have the right OP heroes? Having a regular guy with guns more powerful than Silver Surfer, Phoenix, Hulk etc is just dumb.


I know right! Gaz logic...smh. Also, TBP gets a health boost from a kiss -_-. Like really? He can have a health boost but heroes like Venom, Agent Venom, etc can't? Absurd...

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I know right! Gaz logic... Absurd...


I've always found it weird that cartoonish versions of heroes are juxtaposed next to "serious" MCU-based versions. Take Iron Man and Thor, for example; they are based the Super Hero Squad Show versions and have musical HUs, but the Avengers versions have more traditional, 616-based HUs.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> On the whole TBP OP discussion... I don't mind having some OP heroes for many of the reasons mentioned previously: NFLs, harder missions, kids love it, helping weaker heroes get addy etc. But can we have the right OP heroes? Having a regular guy with guns more powerful than Silver Surfer, Phoenix, Hulk etc is just dumb.


Hulk should be strongest...and have passive Health regeneration. But I'm biased...




> That's exactly what why I didn't like SDD, I don't mind with OP characters too, TBP is by far the most OP character in the game, but he has new moves, so nothing to complain here, now SDD is just a repaint, and why he's so crazy powerful over the original Daredevil? Why all his PAs with boost deal more than ANY other single hit HU in the game? Why he can heal better than X-Force Wolverine? I fell like Gaz is trying to sell him as a brand new hero, but we all know that he is a REPAINT, Gaz knows that we don't want repaints, they read this thread, people are always complaining about repaints on facebook, but whatever Gaz, if you wanna do repaints, could just do a slightly stronger than original Daredevil who's perfect, if it was a Hulk or a Thor, I would be fine with that, now why SDD is so stronger? I just don't get it.
> 
> Mr E Shoe has a good point though, TBP and SDD can beat any mission in the game without the gold badge, and they are available to anyone, so maybe that's what Gaz was thinking.


I'm thankful for OP characters because I play SHSO with a 5-year old and a 7-year old. BUT, I'm like Raven where I wish the strengths of heroes followed more of Marvel's wonderful canon. Although, if you think about TBP, all his PUs and HU involve other superheroes and technology...so they all should be at least double in strength AND his HU has a multi-ton vehicle that runs people over and has an electrical discharge and flame weapon attached. It makes sense he is so OP. SDD strength is befuddling to me...but...Gaz can always buff and nerf the characters...and they do.




> I've always found it weird that cartoonish versions of heroes are juxtaposed next to "serious" MCU-based versions. Take Iron Man and Thor, for example; they are based the Super Hero Squad Show versions and have musical HUs, but the Avengers versions have more traditional, 616-based HUs.


I prefer the silliness part of the game. The more cartoon-ey a character (especially their attacks) is the more I'll like them.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> How do you get rid of the "Development Build" red letters??


I think the response will be: 1. Try a different browser. 2. Uninstall/reinstall of Unity.

The problem with #2 is that you may experience one of the common glitches (most notably the Achievement glitch). In which case the Bhat Mang fix is what would be recommended.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Hmm, everything from my previous account was transferred over...

----------


## raw68

> I think the response will be: 1. Try a different browser. 2. Uninstall/reinstall of Unity.
> 
> The problem with #2 is that you may experience one of the common glitches (most notably the Achievement glitch). In which case the Bhat Mang fix is what would be recommended.


Yeah I had to do #2 and do the remedy of loading old files.  Thank You.

----------


## shoohman

why????????????why????????????
after long pursuit after fractals today I got 19.5k fractals but...
the future foundtion bundle isn't in the shop
why gazillion why???????????????????????????????
is it glitch or something?gaz didn't say that the bundle is limited time
why isn't the bundle in the shop?why?????????
if it was limited time why they didn't put insted "new" "limited time"?
I really really hope that it's glitch and the bundle will come back
I don't know what to do!I spent long time in order to buy the bundle but again...
it's like getting slapped from gazillion again and again!  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> why????????????why????????????
> after long pursuit after fractals today I got 19.5k fractals but...
> the future foundtion bundle isn't in the shop
> why gazillion why???????????????????????????????
> is it glitch or something?gaz didn't say that the bundle is limited time
> why isn't the bundle in the shop?why?????????
> if it was limited time why they didn't put insted "new" "limited time"?
> I really really hope that it's glitch and the bundle will come back
> I don't know what to do!I spent long time in order to buy the bundle but again...
> it's like getting slapped from gazillion again and again!


It may have something to do with the movie release this week...

----------


## Raven

> why????????????why????????????
> after long pursuit after fractals today I got 19.5k fractals but...
> the future foundtion bundle isn't in the shop
> why gazillion why???????????????????????????????
> is it glitch or something?gaz didn't say that the bundle is limited time
> why isn't the bundle in the shop?why?????????
> if it was limited time why they didn't put insted "new" "limited time"?
> I really really hope that it's glitch and the bundle will come back
> I don't know what to do!I spent long time in order to buy the bundle but again...
> it's like getting slapped from gazillion again and again!


Who knows? But don't ask this guy... 

https://youtu.be/U2n_e-wn6gQ

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Speaking of Fantastic Four has anyone seen the reviews on Rotten Tomatoes. I just looked and it has a 20% off to a rough start but hopefully it'll get better.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> On the whole TBP OP discussion... I don't mind having some OP heroes for many of the reasons mentioned previously: NFLs, harder missions, kids love it, helping weaker heroes get addy etc. But can we have the right OP heroes? Having a regular guy with guns more powerful than Silver Surfer, Phoenix, Hulk etc is just dumb.


Agree entirely.  I'm currently playing with Magneto and Phoenix in my newbie non-agent account, and I had forgotten just how, well, feeble they are, even at higher levels (currently 15 for Magneto, max 20 for Phoenix).  They are both fun characters, but they really hit a ceiling in terms of busting their way through tougher missions (despite Phoenix's self-healing power).  I mean, Magneto regularly rips through the collective might of the X-Men, but the best he can do in SHSO is chuck a few rocks at the bad guys and hope one or two hit their target, while hovering like a complete plonker waiting to be zapped.  Meanwhile Tbolt Punisher and SDD lay waste to entire cities without breaking sweat.

And while I agree that OP heroes have a place in the game, I still think that compatability with 'normal' heroes is a problem.  Yesterday I thought it would be fun to take Phoenix on a spin in the daily mission (Freezer Burn) to top up her 'enemies defeated' total, and who should turn up but...Tbolt Punisher.  So I quit - no point, Phoenix wouldn't get any kills at all!  And OK, I should maybe have dropped Iron Man or Spider-man in there instead of Phoenix, to get their adamantium for the mission, but it wasn't what I wanted to do, really; and in any case, even with Tbolt Punisher on board, maybe one of the other heroes would have died (Dark Iron Patriot, anybody? Surely the most feeble bad guy, ever!) and the mission would have returned a silver or gold.

I recall ages ago there was a suggestion on this forum that a screen should be introduced whereby when sending out a mission invite you could set a limit for the level of heroes that would be invited - say level 11 and above - to filter out newbies from the mission, at that time a Ms Marvel or Falcon who might, for example, wander over to FFF and wait for him to drop acid on their head until they die.  Now, it seems to me we need a screen that works in the opposite direction, filtering out the OP or max 40 level heroes from missions, so Mr and Mrs Feeble Hero can get on with their normal lives....

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I recall ages ago there was a suggestion on this forum that a screen should be introduced whereby when sending out a mission invite you could set a limit for the level of heroes that would be invited - say level 11 and above - to filter out newbies from the mission, at that time a Ms Marvel or Falcon who might, for example, wander over to FFF and wait for him to drop acid on their head until they die.


Ugh, don't get me started on FFF. Back when the challenges were in place I'd wait for the FFF mission to be rotated as the daily mission to pick up flames for Destroyer and Mini FFF… and then I'd see teammates walk deliberately into *green steaming acid* like as if were the most ordinary thing in the world, and just die.

Facepalm.

----------


## Ace

> Ugh, don't get me started on FFF. Back when the challenges were in place I'd wait for the FFF mission to be rotated as the daily mission to pick up flames for Destroyer and Mini FFF… and then I'd see teammates walk deliberately into *green steaming acid* like as if were the most ordinary thing in the world, and just die.
> 
> Facepalm.


LOL, ahhh yes....we've all experienced teammates doing that at some point. I remember when some of my teammates did it, when I ran that daily mission. I kept doing facepalms yelling at my screen. I could tell that a couple of them were newbie players and didn't really care if they died umpteen times while facing FFF.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Ugh, don't get me started on FFF. Back when the challenges were in place I'd wait for the FFF mission to be rotated as the daily mission to pick up flames for Destroyer and Mini FFF… and then I'd see teammates walk deliberately into *green steaming acid* like as if were the most ordinary thing in the world, and just die.
> 
> Facepalm.


If it wasn't such a frustrating experience, it would be very funny.  I forget how many times the FFF Boss screen had this appearance: Ghost Rider, front of stage, out of danger, check; Dr Doom, front of stage, out of danger, check; Mr Fantastic, front of stage, doing a little dance, out of danger, check; Falcon/Cyclops/Thing/Ms Marvel/whatever newbie, wandering around back of stage, in and out of pools of green acid, looking a bit confused, health meter going down, down, down, oh dear, dead.

That prompts another thought: what do people regard as the most difficult crafting part to obtain, excluding Vibranium Ore of course?  For me it has to be Elemental Sparks/Flames, I never seem to have enough of those things as I need, and I always find it difficult to grind them out as effectively as other parts.  It doesn't help that there are relatively few missions that give Sparks/Flames as rewards, compared to, say, Negative Sparks/Energy.  So I end up doing the same Mayhems over and over again: Loki, Enchantress, Ymir and Surtur, Super Skrull, FFF, repeat until weaping in the corner punching my Dormammu doll because all I've ended up with is a bunch of Snowflakes, Cosmic Energies and Mutagen Solution.  Man, I hate Elemental Flames.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Yesterday I thought it would be fun to take Phoenix on a spin in the daily mission (Freezer Burn) to top up her 'enemies defeated' total, and who should turn up but...Tbolt Punisher.  So I quit - no point, Phoenix wouldn't get any kills at all!


If you are concerned about TBP stealing all the kills, don't worry about it, all your teammates kills are added to your "enemies defeated achievement", if you face 200 enemies in that mission, TBP get 180 kills and you get 20 kills, you will have the whole 200 kills added to your "enemies defeated achievement".

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Speaking of Fantastic Four has anyone seen the reviews on Rotten Tomatoes. I just looked and it has a 20% off to a rough start but hopefully it'll get better.


I like the worst movie ever made more than I'll ever like the best critic. I don't ascribe to any reviews be it comics, Yelp, or anything posted on the internet. There are few things I tolerate less than people telling me how to spend my money or time.

I love the recent FFF acid pool discussion. If I printed out all the times Raven has complained about how some players stand in the fire from his "Flame On, and on..." mission I could wallpaper my house with it. It's classic!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Just had a long, unsettling conversation with a member of the Player's FB page. He PM'd a request to see if he could submit a post that requested other players contact him on an easy way to get 100K fractals for $10. Of course this is impossible without using a speed/fractal hack that breaks Gaz ToS (the $100 gold MTX would get you 109,500 fractals). This player would also need access to that player's account via username/password (also breaking ToS). What is befuddling to me is this person _actually believed_ they were doing nothing wrong. They _refused_ to admit that what they were doing was actually theft. I said if what they were doing was good and righteous he should do a YouTube tutorial on the process. Of course he refused because he either wanted to make money on the player or possibly steal their linked accounts (if you give someone account information from one of you SHSO accounts *all* other SHSO account linked to that same email is vulnerable as well as your PC itself).

I wish I could chalk it up to cultural differences since I've dealt with several non-Western cultures in my professional life that did not respect intellectual property rights, but I fear it is an international problem with all countries amongst people of certain ages. I guess we could say it started with my generation on a mass scale with bootleg VHS and the advent of sites like Napster. It is such a same that Gaz (and other internet gaming companies) have to devote a large amount of resources to prevent these "hackers". Sadly, I see an increasing number of people feeling that these gold/fractal/speed hacks are acceptable. 

I banned the immoral SOB from the group.

----------


## Raven

> Just had a long, unsettling conversation with a member of the Player's FB page. He PM'd a request to see if he could submit a post that requested other players contact him on an easy way to get 100K fractals for $10. Of course this is impossible without using a speed/fractal hack that breaks Gaz ToS (the $100 gold MTX would get you 109,500 fractals). This player would also need access to that player's account via username/password (also breaking ToS). What is befuddling to me is this person _actually believed_ they were doing nothing wrong. They _refused_ to admit that what they were doing was actually theft. I said if what they were doing was good and righteous he should do a YouTube tutorial on the process. Of course he refused because he either wanted to make money on the player or possibly steal their linked accounts (if you give someone account information from one of you SHSO accounts *all* other SHSO account linked to that same email is vulnerable as well as your PC itself).
> 
> I wish I could chalk it up to cultural differences since I've dealt with several non-Western cultures in my professional life that did not respect intellectual property rights, but I fear it is an international problem with all countries amongst people of certain ages. I guess we could say it started with my generation on a mass scale with bootleg VHS and the advent of sites like Napster. It is such a same that Gaz (and other internet gaming companies) have to devote a large amount of resources to prevent these "hackers". Sadly, I see an increasing number of people feeling that these gold/fractal/speed hacks are acceptable. 
> 
> I banned the immoral SOB from the group.


I dealt with that all the time when I was doing sourcing/purchasing... source anything to the orient and the counterfeits hit the market before I even received my first shipment, it's absolutely ridiculous, the same factory owner who gives you a tour of his lovely compliant factory also has a dozen child labor sweatshops out in the interior that will be producing knock offs of anything he produces for you legitimately.  We have a full time branch of our legal department shutting down hundreds of websites and ebay auctions daily and they are losing the battle.

----------


## shoohman

anyone have problem with Onsolaught's mission?
after you defeat the 2nd wave of enemy he need to teleport you to the space but...yes he teleports you but you don't teleport you stay in the super hero city and nothing happens
by the way I completed today the achivement of kill 100000 enemies today!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> anyone have problem with Onsolaught's mission?
> after you defeat the 2nd wave of enemy he need to teleport you to the space but...yes he teleports you but you don't teleport you stay in the super hero city and nothing happens


I had no issue.



> by the way I completed today the achivement of kill 100000 enemies today!


Congratulations!

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> If you are concerned about TBP stealing all the kills, don't worry about it, all your teammates kills are added to your "enemies defeated achievement", if you face 200 enemies in that mission, TBP get 180 kills and you get 20 kills, you will have the whole 200 kills added to your "enemies defeated achievement".


And here was I thinking my level 20 Phoenix had defeated 7800 enemies all by herself!  Actually, since many of those defeated enemies would have come through the 'solo conquest' achievements, she probably hasn't done too badly, but that is very useful information RCL.  Adds to the argument that OP heroes have some value - now if only I can persuade my boy Helmer to allow me to take Dark Iron Patriot as my hero on all of his Tbolt Punisher missions, there may be hope for that feeblest of all bad guys also getting some serious mission achievement rewards!

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> anyone have problem with Onsolaught's mission?
> after you defeat the 2nd wave of enemy he need to teleport you to the space but...yes he teleports you but you don't teleport you stay in the super hero city and nothing happens
> by the way I completed today the achivement of kill 100000 enemies today!


No problem with the Onslaught mission in that respect, but I have had a resurgence of 'minions falling of roof/pathway/platform' and therefore being unkillable (is that a real word?).  I've had to quit three missions recently because of that bug, and the Onslaught mission was one of them.

Congrats on your achievement!

----------


## PhantCowboy

Odd. I went into the shop to buy SLDD's silver badge but, Its not there anymore neither is his gold badge or the actual hero.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Odd. I went into the shop to buy SLDD's silver badge but, Its not there anymore neither is his gold badge or the actual hero.


You forgot to add at least 20 "WHY??????????"s to your statement.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

It's not in mine either...wonder what the "polished" update will bring us today...

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Odd. I went into the shop to buy SLDD's silver badge but, Its not there anymore neither is his gold badge or the actual hero.


I was just about to buy him, and then I saw "This hero is currently unavailable for purchase." I hope this doesn't mean they already decided to retire him, after just 2 weeks.



> You forgot to add at least 20 "WHY??????????"s to your statement.


 :Big Grin: 



> It's not in mine either...wonder what the "polished" update will bring us today...


I can't wait to see! They should at least bring SDD and the FF bundle back. I don't think they were intentionally removed.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> You forgot to add at least 20 "WHY??????????"s to your statement. 
> 
> It's not in mine either...wonder what the "polished" update will bring us today...


What's the "polished" update you're talking about, I just checked on the Facebook page and nothing is mentioned.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> What's the "polished" update you're talking about, I just checked on the Facebook page and nothing is mentioned.


Last week Gaz stated there will be no update because they wanted to "polish up" the new build. I'm assuming we'll get an update today or tomorrow...

----------


## Crazy_Sean

I'm sure this issue has been discussed on this forum before, but I wasn't so focused on achievements then as I am now, so I can't recall: but is there any way to find out which missions any given hero has completed at Adamantium, so that you can work out which missions remain to be ticked off to get the 'unique missions at Adamantium' achievement rewards?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Last week Gaz stated there will be no update because they wanted to "polish up" the new build. I'm assuming we'll get an update today or tomorrow...


Ohhhhhhh that makes sense.

----------


## general miner baron

> I'm sure this issue has been discussed on this forum before, but I wasn't so focused on achievements then as I am now, so I can't recall: but is there any way to find out which missions any given hero has completed at Adamantium, so that you can work out which missions remain to be ticked off to get the 'unique missions at Adamantium' achievement rewards?


When you go to the achievements sections, just click on the little magnifying glass.  You can look at it by character or specific mission.  I usually use the 75 missions achievement for each character.

----------


## Raven

> Last week Gaz stated there will be no update because they wanted to "polish up" the new build. I'm assuming we'll get an update today or tomorrow...


Maybe it means actually testing something prior to releasing it from now on... we can only hope.

----------


## shoohman

> Odd. I went into the shop to buy SLDD's silver badge but, Its not there anymore neither is his gold badge or the actual hero.


him too?first the future foundtion bundle and now him?
why are they removing new things?
the same thing happend to me-I was so close to buy the ff bundle but they removed it
now him?remove old hero-I can understand but new the ff bundle and daredevil removed from the shop after two weeks!I hope that this is mistake and gaz will return both the bundle and daredevil to the shop!
are they really lost their mind?

----------


## shoohman

In the past when gaz planed to remove something from the shop they told us!they put the words "limited time" or post any note at the facebook page and at the main site
but now?why is it so hard to tell us that the bundle and daredevil are limited time only?why?I hope that they won't remove anymore heroes or anything from the shop and of course I hope that they will put back in the shop both the future foundtion bunlde and shadowland daredevil

----------


## shoohman

> I was just about to buy him, and then I saw "This hero is currently unavailable for purchase." I hope this doesn't mean they already decided to retire him, after just 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see! They should at least bring SDD and the FF bundle back. I don't think they were intentionally removed.


I hope so!I really really want to buy both of them!
I can't understand gaz!this is really really stupid thing the prevent content from the players!this is really really  stupid!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Finally completed my Ghost Rider R3 list on our "Most Wanted" thread. Should you read it? Maybe you should ask Shia LeBeouf.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> When you go to the achievements sections, just click on the little magnifying glass.  You can look at it by character or specific mission.  I usually use the 75 missions achievement for each character.


Yup, only thing is if your hero got the Supreme achievement (75 ada missions), the glass disappears for the supreme hero achievement and you can't select any more missions by that method so you'll have to rely on your memory, trial-and-error, or using the missions achievements if you're a completist and want your hero to win all the more than 75 missions.

----------


## Raven

> I hope so!I really really want to buy both of them!
> I can't understand gaz!this is really really stupid thing the prevent content from the players!this is really really  stupid!


Maybe the idea is that if you don't have enough fractals to purchase content when it is released then you should spend some money, support the game and buy gold, rather than just accumulating wealth for free. I would support more limited time content if it meant more people dropping more MTXs.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Its probably a glitch up while they were trying to fix something and the accidently removed them or purposely removed them and forgot to put them back.

----------


## shoohman

> Maybe the idea is that if you don't have enough fractals to purchase content when it is released then you should spend some money, support the game and buy gold, rather than just accumulating wealth for free. I would support more limited time content if it meant more people dropping more MTXs.


I hope your'e wrong because I can't buy gold or membership from my country
but if you say so...why not make the bundle and shadowland daredevil gold only from the start and then gaz won't have need to remove them without any notice
there is something true in your words but not all
It looks like gaz want more peoples buy gold then membership-gold only sales(Febuary),gold badges,gold only character(carnage),20 vibranium ores for war machine that can only be paid by gold or randomaly from crisis missions
the last agent only charactar released at Janury


I really hope that this is glitch like PhantCowboy said and both the future foundtion bundle and shadowland daredevil with the badges will come back
and Raven listen this is the first time that they remove badges from the shop-the gold badge can be paid only by gold(if I said it correct) so what is the reason for removing shadowland daredevil's gold badge?

By the way,any update today?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I really hope that this is glitch like PhantCowboy said and both the future foundtion bundle and shadowland daredevil with the badges will come back and Raven listen this is the first time that they remove badges from the shop-the gold badge can be paid only by gold(if I said it correct) so what is the reason for removing shadowland daredevil's gold badge?


The reason for the missing items in the shop? We don't know, so let's all just sit tight, and wait for either the store reset at midnight PDT (3PM my time) or the update, whichever comes first.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Its probably a glitch up while they were trying to fix something and the accidently removed them or purposely removed them and forgot to put them back.


I saw early today in the home page the "SHIELD SITREP" for this week update and there was a fix for the "blank space" in the SDD achievements and something about the wrong name on his badge too, so probably a mistake when they were fixing it or they had to remove him to fix it, but I think he'll be back!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Maybe the idea is that if you don't have enough fractals to purchase content when it is released then you should spend some money, support the game and buy gold, rather than just accumulating wealth for free. I would support more limited time content if it meant more people dropping more MTXs.


I really think that Gaz should do this, too. Make a repaint, sell him/her (and their gold badge) for the $3 gold MTX, and make them only available for 2-3 weeks. Do this 10 times a year. 

It's worth trying at least once...

----------


## millsfan

Another character I think would be cool with a new move set is Iron Man MK 39

----------


## Ravin' Ray

https://www.facebook.com/SuperHeroSq...e=1&permPage=1

Whoops... broken hamster wheels and massive hiccups have delayed today's update. We're regathering our rodents and drinking water for another attempt to update tomorrow. Sorry everyone! No one's sadder than our next hero...

----------


## shoohman

> https://www.facebook.com/SuperHeroSq...e=1&permPage=1
> 
> Whoops... broken hamster wheels and massive hiccups have delayed today's update. We're regathering our rodents and drinking water for another attempt to update tomorrow. Sorry everyone! No one's sadder than our next hero...


so nothing new yet about the ff bundle and shadowland daredevil unfourtently  :Frown:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> so nothing new yet about the ff bundle and shadowland daredevil unfourtently


Just wait, as per RCL's observation it seems glitches are being addressed. Just play in the meantime.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Another character I think would be cool with a new move set is Iron Man MK 39


Gemini is one of the slicker ones from the movie, not as cool as Igor, though. I'd still prefer a AoU Hulkbuster and Superior IM, too.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Holy **** Fantastic Four has a 9% that's as low as the Halle Berry Catwoman from years ago. Also I watched some reviews on YouTube and jeez this movie is looking too good. Maybe I'll just watch Mission Impossible 5 tomorrow instead.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Shadowland Daredevil says:

My badges and I are in the shop.

----------


## Carmaicol

I like that you can reach Addy in Doomsday Crisis with a lev.3 SDD. Yesterday I tried with a Lev.20 Captain Marvel and got Silver. Barely.

----------


## Ace

Just saw someone running around as Bigtime Spiderman '-'. Was going to check the shop but then I crashed.
Got back in-game but he's not in the shop. Guess it was a dev.

----------


## PhantCowboy

He isn't there, It was prolly a Dev testing him out again for a final time.

----------


## Ace

Aaaannnddd now I'm doing a mission with him.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I like that you can reach Addy in Doomsday Crisis with a lev.3 SDD. Yesterday I tried with a Lev.20 Captain Marvel and got Silver. Barely.


I've said it before...there is no worse squaddie (when it comes to missions) than Captain Marvel.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Aaaannnddd now I'm doing a mission with him.


Have you finished the mission yet, what does he play like.

----------


## Ace

> Have you finished the mission yet, what does he play like.


All I'll say is I'm just glad he's not a repaint and I must say his basic attacks animation movement is one of the best in the game. You really get the Spider-Man character feel from them. I'm definitely throwing my fractals on him if he's for everyone. He's not even officially out yet and I like him better than TBP and SDD.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I've said it before...there is no worse squaddie (when it comes to missions) than Captain Marvel.


My Dark Iron Patriot against your Captain Marvel for the Most Feeble Hero Ever award, Spy!  And DIP's "Who needs a glider? Patriot in the air!" has got to be just as irritating as all the 'marvel'ous sayings Cap M comes up with....

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> All I'll say is I'm just glad he's not a repaint and I must say his basic attacks animation movement is one of the best in the game. You really get the Spider-Man character feel from them. I'm definitely throwing my fractals on him if he's for everyone. He's not even officially out yet and I like him better than TBP and SDD.


Yay I'll be throwing my fractals at him just like you.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ace

> Yay I'll be throwing my fractals at him just like you.


Kampai! He also looks really cool in a dark environment.

----------


## PhantCowboy

I hope 8K will be enough for him.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I hope 8K will be enough for him.


Probably, heroes haven't been over 5k for awhile.

----------


## millsfan

> All I'll say is I'm just glad he's not a repaint and I must say his basic attacks animation movement is one of the best in the game. You really get the Spider-Man character feel from them. I'm definitely throwing my fractals on him if he's for everyone. He's not even officially out yet and I like him better than TBP and SDD.


Thats really awesome to hear they made him that great.  He also looks so cool.  Cant wait to get him

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I've said it before...there is no worse squaddie (when it comes to missions) than Captain Marvel.





> My Dark Iron Patriot against your Captain Marvel for the Most Feeble Hero Ever award, Spy!  And DIP's "Who needs a glider? Patriot in the air!" has got to be just as irritating as all the 'marvel'ous sayings Cap M comes up with....


Y'know, just for saying those, you two got me fired up getting gold badges for those two just so I can show up teammates in the Daily Missions.  :Stick Out Tongue:  And for me the most irritating VO has got to be Nick Fury's "hm-hm-hm-hm"/"rrrrrrrrrr" <laughter> whenever he does his mini-helicarrier emote 1. Hate it.

One character that I would like to see is from this week's _Spider Island_ #2:
*spoilers:*
A goblin-serum "cured" Tony becomes the Iron Goblin; think Green Goblin but armored.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Y'know, just for saying those, you two got me fired up getting gold badges for those two just so I can show up teammates in the Daily Missions.  And for me the most irritating VO has got to be Nick Fury's "hm-hm-hm-hm"/"rrrrrrrrrr" <laughter> whenever he does his mini-helicarrier emote 1. Hate it.


That one is pretty bad...but it's no "marvelous".




> One character that I would like to see is from this week's _Spider Island_ #2:
> *spoilers:*
> A goblin-serum "cured" Tony becomes the Iron Goblin; think Green Goblin but armored.
> *end of spoilers*


<laughs> this was predicted by ZiggyMan on DeviantArt five years ago!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Aaaannnddd now I'm doing a mission with him.


I was almost in that mission, it popped up on my screen and I clicked yes but It said there were too many heroes already.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> I was almost in that mission, it popped up on my screen and I clicked yes but It said there were too many heroes already.


Ppl say that about my missions

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

> I was almost in that mission, it popped up on my screen and I clicked yes but It said there were too many heroes already.


Was the exact same for me xP

----------


## Ace

> I was almost in that mission, it popped up on my screen and I clicked yes but It said there were too many heroes already.


Wow really? I hesitated for some time before I accepted that mission because I was like 10 seconds away from mega-collecting lol. I was pretty sure it would have told me the mission was already full but I was surprised that I still got in after I mega-collected.

----------


## Charles LePage

So... I guess no update this week.

----------


## PhantCowboy

But the game never went down and neither are available.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So... I guess no update this week.





> But the game never went down and neither are available.


I'm still hopeful!


Edit: As soon as I posted this...whammo. <then sad trombone noise>






> First, the bad news: sadly, I have to report there will be no update this week. Runaway hamsters aside, technical problems and the achievement bug have caused the update and events originally planned for this week to be delayed until next week.
> 
> The good news is we'll still have weekend events and the winners of the The Fight For Fractals Review Contest (both announcing soon), and next week's planned update will contain this week's content including a Fractal Burst event for non-Agent subscribers!
> 
> Apologies to all. We hate delays too because we're eager for everyone to play [SHHHH] and [SPOILER] in [WORK IN PROGRESS].

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Day #46: Its been so long time without an update that I've forgotten when the last one was. Hopeful this drought won't go one for much longer. The rumors I've heard around town is that there's going to be one next week. I don't know how much I believe this because that's what was said last week but I'm still hopeful. Until next time.
             Enraged

----------


## PhantCowboy

We hate delays too because we're eager for everyone to play [SHHHH] and [SPOILER] in [WORK IN PROGRESS]. We already know what these are.Lol
Also awesome!!!! a non agent fractal burst

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Also awesome!!!! a non agent fractal burst


And hopefully that will stop the whining on FB.

NOT!

They're gonna ask for more.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Its another CRISIS WEEKEND! The CRISIS missions below return as strike targets starting Saturday. All operatives successfully completing these missions receive 125% Bonus XP!**
> 
> 125%** Crisis Mission Bonus XP Schedule:
> Saturday Midnight PDT through Sunday and Monday!
> 
> Selected Crisis missions:
> Send In The Clone-Bots!
> The Fight For Fractals!
> Skull And Void!
> ...

----------


## CenturianSpy

> ANNOUNCING THE WINNERS!
> 
> The entries for our review contests get better and better! Your first mission reviews continue to be informative, entertaining, and well worth reading, but certain reviews must once again rise to the top above the competition!
> 
> We are proud to announce the winners of The Fight For Fractals Review Contest! Receiving the prize of a week-long Agent membership and 150 gold are:
> 
> Lam Hoang - Cosmos Axe Hornet
> Hank Sotirov - Baron Cosmic Pudding
> Arm N Hammer M - Invisible Cyclone Eye
> ...

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Y'know, just for saying those, you two got me fired up getting gold badges for those two [Captain Marvel and Dark Iron Patriot] just so I can show up teammates in the Daily Missions.


You are either brave or foolhardy or both, Ray.  Or just raving, of course!  I shiver with fear at the prospect of getting even a silver badge for DIP out of a mystery box....

----------


## marvel2136

The Chrome Dragon, Can you describe Big Time Spider-Man's heroup? Does he summons someone? 



Passable Icy Blade

----------


## PhantCowboy

Taken from Facebook.
We planned to have a game update on Thursday with scheduled events starting accordingly on Friday. Unfortunately for various reasons, the update had to be delayed a day then eventually cancelled. So instead of shortening the events to just Saturday and Sunday because we lost a day, we extended them through Monday for a full 3 days. It was too late to update the artwork but the post text is updated.

So the Fractal burst and the exp weekend are now through Monday.



EDIT:The fractal burst just started but, I seem to not be getting the benefits.
Already tried logging out refreshing zones and such.

----------


## Xapto

I just got a mystery box from my daily log in bonus, and inside it I got Wasp's Power Quest in the common part of the box.

I'm not sure if anyone's posted about getting card quest's in the common part of the box but this is the first time I've seen this.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Anyone else not getting the benefits of the fractal burst?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

It's still for members-only and working for me. If I'm not mistaken the one for all players will be next weekend. I see you in Villainville, BTW.

Edit: Sorry PhantCowboy for declining the mission invite, but I'm actually about to log-off as it's past midnight here.

----------


## Ace

> The Chrome Dragon, Can you describe Big Time Spider-Man's heroup? Does he summons someone? 
> 
> 
> 
> Passable Icy Blade


I did the onslaught mission with him and because of the environment, it was a bit difficult to see everything but from what I could see....
*spoilers:*
He does a spider swing and while he is swinging around the enemy he fires multiple web shots at them from multiple directions. Also his 2nd power attack turns him invisible and gives him a damage and defense boost.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## PhantCowboy

I thought the 4x burst was for all players.
And I have non-member friends and its working for them...

----------


## Ace

> I thought the 4x burst was for all players.
> And I have non-member friends and its working for them...


On the SHSO FB page it says it will be next week.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Oh Ok Thanks

----------


## marvel2136

Thanks Ace

Passable Icy Blade

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Anyone else not getting the benefits of the fractal burst?





> It's still for members-only and working for me. If I'm not mistaken the one for all players will be next weekend.





> I thought the 4x burst was for all players.
> And I have non-member friends and its working for them...





> On the SHSO FB page it says it will be next week.


I read the message several times: 


> The good news is we'll still have weekend events and the winners of the The Fight For Fractals Review Contest (both announcing soon), and *next week's* planned update will contain this week's content including a Fractal Burst event for non-Agent subscribers!


I don't know how I confused the weekends...

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I just got a mystery box from my daily log in bonus, and inside it I got Wasp's Power Quest in the common part of the box.
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone's posted about getting card quest's in the common part of the box but this is the first time I've seen this.


I've recently received several card quests as common rewards from mystery boxes on my newbie non-agent account - in fact, I've only had to buy one card quest on my newbie account as I've received so many that I've been able to play to my heart's content.  I've always thought the distinction between common, uncommon and rare was a bit arbitrary with mystery boxes - sometimes you will get a 'common' one star card awarded as an 'uncommon' reward, right next to a three star card from an unavailable card quest!  And as for growth potions and such being awarded in the 'rare' slot....  Always a big disappointment, compared to a silver badge or a mission, or a really good card.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I read the message several times: 
> I don't know how I confused the weekends...


I didn't read through all of it that's why I was confused.

----------


## Clay Builder Despair

Has anyone had any problems with their achievement points 'disappearing'?  Mine have gone completely (I had nearly 7,000).  I've sent a message through to the support team but I guess they don't work on weekends.  Just curious if this was a thing for others or just me...

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Has anyone had any problems with their achievement points 'disappearing'?  Mine have gone completely (I had nearly 7,000).  I've sent a message through to the support team but I guess they don't work on weekends.  Just curious if this was a thing for others or just me...


Many of us get a zeroed-out or maxed-out achievements for the heroes we own, and in some cases it's only temporary with a restart fixing it. If it stays, then it's the achievement bug that the team is trying to fix, for which there is a workaround posted several pages back.

And, my alt non-agent account turns 2 years today! I saw the silver badge and realized, this is when two years ago I created another account to help me complete the card game challenge back then by playing my two accounts against each other. For what was supposed to be a throwaway account, 140 heroes and 3413 squad levels later, I'm doing pretty good!

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

Does anybody know what this is or how to turn it on/off? It actually just was open when a friend of mine started his game, and he could not close it... Thanks guys  :Smile: 

http://i.imgur.com/Qi3ht56.jpg

----------


## Clay Builder Despair

> Many of us get a zeroed-out or maxed-out achievements for the heroes we own, and in some cases it's only temporary with a restart fixing it. If it stays, then it's the achievement bug that the team is trying to fix, for which there is a workaround posted several pages back.
> 
> And, my alt non-agent account turns 2 years today! I saw the silver badge and realized, this is when two years ago I created another account to help me complete the card game challenge back then by playing my two accounts against each other. For what was supposed to be a throwaway account, 140 heroes and 3413 squad levels later, I'm doing pretty good!


Thanks, Ravin' Ray.

----------


## SailingBreakerAdmiral

1.Go to that link:http://unity3d.com/webplayer/setup
2.Right click+Alt the SHS cache
3.Go to Release Channel and check\uncheck the Development.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Has anyone had any problems with their achievement points 'disappearing'?  Mine have gone completely (I had nearly 7,000).  I've sent a message through to the support team but I guess they don't work on weekends.  Just curious if this was a thing for others or just me...


That's the biggest bug in the game. The fix recommended is the Bhat Mang fix. If you can't find it, it's the pinned post on our Team's Facebook page. 




> And, my alt non-agent account turns 2 years today! I saw the silver badge and realized, this is when two years ago I created another account to help me complete the card game challenge back then by playing my two accounts against each other. For what was supposed to be a throwaway account, 140 heroes and 3413 squad levels later, I'm doing pretty good!


What?! A 2-year non-agent account with 140 heroes/3143 squad level? But according to many FB people that is impossible and you need a free membership code! Congrats, Ray!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> What?! A 2-year non-agent account with 140 heroes/3143 squad level? But according to many FB people that is impossible and you need a free membership code! Congrats, Ray!


To be fair, I accumulated a total of six weeks of membership from joining and winning contests and last year's free one-week membership code, so it's as if I subscribed for one-month membership. So it's not typical. It just might be the "winningest" account there is! But aside from paying for my Internet access, this is a totally-free account; I didn't pay a single cent and yet still got all those achievements by a combination of sheer luck and persistence in contests.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Has anyone gotten Pirate Deadpool to level 40 yet? I'm asking because I think he might actually be stronger than TB Punisher in his basic attacks.

----------


## SailingBreakerAdmiral

> Has anyone gotten Pirate Deadpool to level 40 yet? I'm asking because I think he might actually be stronger than TB Punisher in his basic attacks.


I do  and he is awesome! But if I'm comparing the basic attacks of both TBP still have stronger basic attacks in level 40.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Has anyone gotten Pirate Deadpool to level 40 yet? I'm asking because I think he might actually be stronger than TB Punisher in his basic attacks.


RCL updated their wiki pages, so you can see and compare their damage.
Link to Pirate Deadpool and Link to Thunderbolts Punisher.

----------


## Ferocious Trapping

anyone knows whats big time basic attacks?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> anyone knows whats big time basic attacks?


The only mention was from Ace (AKA The Chrome Dragon) who said: 


> All I'll say is I'm just glad he's not a repaint and I must say his basic attacks animation movement is one of the best in the game. You really get the Spider-Man character feel from them. I'm definitely throwing my fractals on him if he's for everyone. He's not even officially out yet and I like him better than TBP and SDD.


 He, Daring Frog Baron, and Ocean Shield Skull were lucky enough to play a mission with a Dev who was using him. So he's not a Repaint and Ace says he likes him a lot...that's good enough for me.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> RCL updated their wiki pages, so you can see and compare their damage.
> Link to Pirate Deadpool and Link to Thunderbolts Punisher.


If you put all the heroes at level 40, and TBP level 20, and compare the basic attacks, he will probably be in the top 10 still, maybe even top 5, but Pirate Deadpoll is one of the best for sure.

If we talk about effectiveness, I think Star-Lord has the best basic attacks chain at level 40, don't beat TBP in damage, but but he has an awesome basic chain.

----------


## Xapto

Actually speaking of the Wiki I was wondering if I could help out. It really bugs me that there are missing voice lines for the character's on the wiki so I would like to fix that.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Actually speaking of the Wiki I was wondering if I could help out. It really bugs me that there are missing voice lines for the character's on the wiki so I would like to fix that.


What's your wiki username, Xapto?

----------


## Xapto

> What's your wiki username, Xapto?


It's Xapto :P

----------


## CenturianSpy

> It's Xapto :P


You've been added! Thanks for helping!

----------


## Xapto

> You've been added! Thanks for helping!


Thanks for adding me! I'm gonna fix those quotes!

----------


## shoohman

there was any downtime today or maintence?
I played just a moment ago and the game downloaded the zones mission shop etc(like after update)
they fixed thunderbolt punisher icon now we can see his face but when you complete achivement insted see fractals icon we I saw "wip" icon like was with tb punisher some hours ago
the game is even downloading right now the headquarters

----------


## millsfan

They should put more staff on to Hero Up, it's literally IMPOSSIBLE to ever try to enjoy this game without encountering a glitch.  It's more failing in the technical end, not content wise.  I know when they make new characters, they know what they're doing, they are great.  Yet on the tech side of the game, there are always bugs and it just ruins the game. I wanted to play for the 9x Fractal Burst  and the loading screen is stuck at 76%.

----------


## shoohman

> They should put more staff on to Hero Up, it's literally IMPOSSIBLE to ever try to enjoy this game without encountering a glitch.  It's more failing in the technical end, not content wise.  I know when they make new characters, they know what they're doing, they are great.  Yet on the tech side of the game, there are always bugs and it just ruins the game. I wanted to play for the 9x Fractal Burst  and the loading screen is stuck at 76%.


your'e right
the glitches and the bugs ruin the game seriusly
this game has great potential but the glitches and the bugs always there and make problem and becasue of them no updates\update later
I agree they need more staff for the mainstence and for the tech
achivement missions free roam everywhere in the game!even in the shop(last week with shadowland daredevil)

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I wouldn't generalize on the game being seriously ruined for _all_ players, because some have had the luck to avoid the bugs too often; I do get the 76% stuck screen but not too often that it really upsets me. Really, gamers will have different mileages as far as enjoyment of the game is concerned. For some it's high, for others it's low.

On to some observations.

In the Breezy Riders mission, it is possible to kill the flying ninjas if they are caught in the AoE of your HU.

----------


## Xapto

> In the Breezy Riders mission, it is possible to kill the flying ninjas if they are caught in the AoE of your HU.


I've always been able to kill the flying ninjas if they're close enough to the HU.

----------


## shoohman

this is not good really bad
I think gaz changed the cooldown time of mega collect from 5 minutes to 1 hour
It told me that left 42 minutes!(I played mission,changed zone,logut and login again but stil left that huge cooldown time)
Did anyone see that too?or it is just a glitch on my computer?
edit:that was one time glitch now its fine 5 minutes cooldown like always

----------


## CenturianSpy

> this is not good really bad
> I think gaz changed the cooldown time of mega collect from 5 minutes to 1 hour
> It told me that left 42 minutes!(I played mission,changed zone,logut and login again but stil left that huge cooldown time)
> Did anyone see that too?or it is just a glitch on my computer?
> edit:that was one time glitch now its fine 5 minutes cooldown like always


Common glitch caused by lack of a good scrubber file. Best way to fix this is to clean out your browser's cookies and restarting the game.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I've always been able to kill the flying ninjas if they're close enough to the HU.


I don't think this has ever happened for me, on any of my accounts.  Of course, I didn't know I could kill the flying ninjas, so I never tried!  Or maybe my heroes are just too FEEBLE!  I'll get Helmer to try this mission with his Tbolt Punisher....

Played a survival mission the other day with someone who played as FF Invisible Woman, and she is now truly fantastic - way more powerful than the original Sue and also her powers really effective in a team.  She's on my buy list.

----------


## Carmaicol

Yeah, you can always been able to kill those ninjas since that mission was introduced.
________________________

Old glitch or new glitch?



God of thunder?, second stage, the health bar disapears and the score bar froze in silver. It has happened a few times in the past two weeks.

----------


## shoohman

finaly crafted war machine mk2 and he is super awesome!
his hero up is amazing!when he teams up with ironman mk42 for combo!!!
the other attacks and power emotes are same as iron patriot but the hero up is what make this hero super amazing and special!
everyone who want vibranium ore-the asgardian gladiator crisis editon is the best mission for get vibranium!
complete it in 5-6 minutes with pirate deadpool and even in the results screen at the end of the mission it shows you if you got vibranium ore!

----------


## shoohman

> Yeah, you can always been able to kill those ninjas since that mission was introduced.
> ________________________
> 
> Old glitch or new glitch?
> 
> 
> 
> God of thunder?, second stage, the health bar disapears and the score bar froze in silver. It has happened a few times in the past two weeks.


listen bro,there is nothing we can do!this is the biggest problem of the game-the glitches
so many types of glitches!from the loading screen to the free roam to the missions!even in the shop(remember last week what happend to shadowland daredevil?)
Don't you want to know which glitch I met today?instead 5 minutes of cooldown 1 whole hour of cooldown!after waiting 1 hour the cooldown was 5 minutes again like it needs to be always!
error 102 and 103?we have fast internet but still the game lost connection!
Gazillion company need more staff for tech side of the game like fixing glitches bugs and etc
all we can do is hope that everything will be alright as it needs to be always

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

> Yeah, you can always been able to kill those ninjas since that mission was introduced.
> ________________________
> 
> Old glitch or new glitch?
> 
> 
> 
> God of thunder?, second stage, the health bar disapears and the score bar froze in silver. It has happened a few times in the past two weeks.


This mission has a lot of bugs...I played it some time ago and sometimes if you transform into Thor you see yourself "beamed up" wide in the air as your hero while you are actually standing as a Thor on the bottom, enemies can attack and kill you while you can't even see them and *swoosh* you arw nearly dead...this happened to me several times (in multiplayer) and I also experienced the freezing silver score during the bugs I just mentioned...

----------


## Carmaicol

> This mission has a lot of bugs...I played it some time ago and sometimes if you transform into Thor you see yourself "beamed up" wide in the air as your hero while you are actually standing as a Thor on the bottom, enemies can attack and kill you while you can't even see them and *swoosh* you arw nearly dead...this happened to me several times (in multiplayer) and I also experienced the freezing silver score during the bugs I just mentioned...


Ha! That happened when I reached the last part of that stage but I couldn't take a screenshot. About the lack of health bar, I just keep eating all the food.

My task for this week is doing "He's Back" and "The god of Thunder?" 150 times each, but I can change GoT? for another mission if the glitch is frequent.

----------


## SailingBreakerAdmiral

> Yeah, you can always been able to kill those ninjas since that mission was introduced.
> ________________________
> 
> Old glitch or new glitch?
> 
> 
> 
> God of thunder?, second stage, the health bar disapears and the score bar froze in silver. It has happened a few times in the past two weeks.


Same happened to me as well.Nothing to do with it  :Frown:

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Old glitch or new glitch?
> 
> God of thunder?, second stage, the health bar disapears and the score bar froze in silver. It has happened a few times in the past two weeks.


I don't remember having this glitch with all the characters, but I had the same experience with SDD, happens when Loki turns one of the ninjas in Thor, didn't prevent me to finish the mission though, and I got adamantium, so I didn't care.

I also avoid pressing the button all the time, when I know that there's only Imps on the screen, it's pointless to press the button, and seems to glitch out the mission.

----------


## Wollomby

My spidey sense is tingling.... I have a feeling Big-Time Spidey will be in a random box.

----------


## shoohman

> My spidey sense is tingling.... I have a feeling Big-Time Spidey will be in a random box.


early acess with price of 5k-8k?hard to believe I don't think so
random box?probably
gold only character like carnage?probably
agent only?I think gaz forgot about the membership!the last agent only hero was Anhilluse from Janury

we knew about him since Febuary
the expectations even higher then the expectations that was to carnage
so he will be probably random box or gold only character
maybe he will be only world event character like spiderman noir?or replecmant to Iron spider/AU Ultron?
I'm sure that gaz is plannig to earn some money from this character

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Is anyone up to date with what's currently available from the Watcher's back pocket?  Ever since having my Bombastic Bagman sink 10 fractals for a chance to win... Bombastic Bagman, I haven't bothered with the World Event prize.  Is Gaz rotating retired heroes, gold badges, offering Spidey Noir again, or what?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Is anyone up to date with what's currently available from the Watcher's back pocket?  Ever since having my Bombastic Bagman sink 10 fractals for a chance to win... Bombastic Bagman, I haven't bothered with the World Event prize.  Is Gaz rotating retired heroes, gold badges, offering Spidey Noir again, or what?


I hardly check anymore because I have every squaddie and if there were Gold Badges I'd rather a FTPer win it. But, you stoked my curiosity, right now it's Bag-Man.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I hardly check anymore because I have every squaddie and if there were Gold Badges I'd rather a FTPer win it. But, you stoked my curiosity, right now it's Bag-Man.


I'm not sure Gaz know what to do with the World Event since bringing it back.  Spidey Noir still seems very popular, I'm surprised they don't keep him as the prize until they come up with some new character that would be a guaranteed fractal-magnet.  Personally, I don't think Big Time will be the new World Event prize, nor Agents-only.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I'm not sure Gaz know what to do with the World Event since bringing it back.  Spidey Noir still seems very popular, I'm surprised they don't keep him as the prize until they come up with some new character that would be a guaranteed fractal-magnet.


Iron Spider or Giganto. Very limited time.

----------


## shoohman

> I'm not sure Gaz know what to do with the World Event since bringing it back.  Spidey Noir still seems very popular, I'm surprised they don't keep him as the prize until they come up with some new character that would be a guaranteed fractal-magnet.  Personally, I don't think Big Time will be the new World Event prize, nor Agents-only.


every update gaz keep change the hero or the prizes
If big time spidey will be gold only or box random or agent only they should put him as prize in the world event
I agree with you!I think too that they aren't know what to do with the world event
they can put there spider-ham,Iron Spider,AU Ultron,gold badges for diffrent heroes,agent heroes,box heroes
someone put 31k to get bombastic bag man but if he will be back in sale(hope black friday sale) his price should be 4k

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I'm not sure Gaz know what to do with the World Event since bringing it back.  Spidey Noir still seems very popular, I'm surprised they don't keep him as the prize until they come up with some new character that would be a guaranteed fractal-magnet.  Personally, I don't think Big Time will be the new World Event prize, nor Agents-only.


One prize that Gaz should consider for the World Event is Vibranium Ore. Give 10-20 of them at one time and you'll see some active bidding. Gaz should also cycle through their retired hero roster for the World Events.




> Iron Spider or Giganto. Very limited time.


I think Iron Spider should come in a Mystery Box. I also would like to see more boxes in the game. Giganto is a no-brainer for the World Event prize, I'm actually surprised he hasn't been in there yet.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> My spidey sense is tingling.... I have a feeling Big-Time Spidey will be in a random box.


Last week when they were working in the update, they put the "SHIELD SITREP" for a short time in the home page, if I'm not mistaken, Big Time was early access, and the new mission "The Fight For Fractals Continues!" being released as well.

----------


## shoohman

> Last week when they were working in the update, they put the "SHIELD SITREP" for a short time in the home page, if I'm not mistaken, Big Time was early access, and the new mission "The Fight For Fractals Continues!" being released as well.


early acess?it doesn't mean that big time spidey will be out of box-hope not really hate boxes the only hero that I get was venom and 2 retired heroes(captain america super solider and Invisibe woman)
the juggernaut's box was early acess too
everything new that isn't for agents forever is pass at the early acess mode for the first week

----------


## SailingBreakerAdmiral

> My spidey sense is tingling.... I have a feeling Big-Time Spidey will be in a random box.


In 8th August they posted the shield sitrep,Big Time Spider-Man is early access

----------


## shoohman

> In 8th August they posted the shield sitrep,Big Time Spider-Man is early access


Agent only he will not be if you say so
but still he can be in mystery box or out of box
because we knew about him since Febuary I think gaz planned something special for him
so it won't be so easy to get him
this is my opinion
he is not ordinary character-he is mega popular character

----------


## shoohman

While mission
Is it possible to switch power attack with the keyboard?without click on the icons under the health bar

----------


## CenturianSpy

> While mission
> Is it possible to switch power attack with the keyboard?without click on the icons under the health bar


"1", "2", & "3".

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Just press "1" "2" or "3" using your left hand while holding the mouse with your right hand; or reverse hands if you prefer.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Just press "1" "2" or "3" using your left hand while holding the mouse with your right hand; or reverse hands if you prefer.


What if the player is Rita Wayword?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> What if the player is Rita Wayword?


The third hand is curled in a fist for pounding the desk during missions, the fourth is for face-palming, the fifth and sixth for pulling whatever hair is free of her helm.

----------


## Carmaicol

> Agent only he will not be if you say so
> but still he can be in mystery box or out of box
> because we knew about him since Febuary I think gaz planned something special for him
> so it won't be so easy to get him
> this is my opinion
> he is not ordinary character-he is mega popular character


Is he really mega popular? 

I´m waiting for Spider-Gwen, I hope she's released before my birthday. In april.

----------


## shoohman

> Is he really mega popular? 
> 
> I´m waiting for Spider-Gwen, I hope she's released before my birthday. In april.


I think so
I'm waiting too for Spider-gwen

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> The third hand is curled in a fist for pounding the desk during missions, the fourth is for face-palming, the fifth and sixth for pulling whatever hair is free of her helm.


Wat rita wayword mean fantastic seeker robin?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Wat rita wayword mean fantastic seeker robin?


Spiral.

----------


## SailingBreakerAdmiral

Does someone know why did SHSO removed Big Time Spider-Man's picture from the game's home page?I'm afraid they will delay his release again :\

----------


## shoohman

> Does someone know why did SHSO removed Big Time Spider-Man's picture from the game's home page?I'm afraid they will delay his release again :\


I think that they tried to do update and belive that they will do on Thursday so they put his picture but when they understood that they need to delay the update they forgot to remove the picture
I think when he will be released GAZ will put the picture
they said that the update need to be at Tuesday\Wendesday\Thursday so lets hope that the update will be today and not tommorw

but I can understand you 
we knew about him since Febuary and his update should to be two weeks ago

----------


## marvel2136

Hello,
I need a few peoples that love survival missions and have a 20+ level characters.

Pssable Icy Blade

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hello,
> I need a few peoples that love survival missions and have a 20+ level characters.
> 
> Pssable Icy Blade


I love to get Addy on Survival Missions then die. I do *NOT* love trying to get on the NFLs.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> You’ve been as patient as we've been busy getting ready for this week’s update, so without further delay, CONGRATULATIONS to the Runner-Up winners of our The Fight For Fractals Review Contest, listed below! The Mystery Box of your choice will be in your backpack by midnight PDT or sooner. Good luck and tell us if you get something good!
> 
> If you didn’t win this time, you’ll get another chance in next week’s contest! You can’t win if you don’t play, and next time might be your time!
> 
> Commander Hydra Emperor: Rocket Box
> Count Bane Lieutenant: Rocket Box
> Emperor Enchantress Flyer: Rocket Box
> Engineering Toxic Guard: Rocket Box
> Ferocious Trapping Seeker: Berserker Box
> ...

----------


## Crazy_Sean

I'm rubbish at remembering squad names, but I recognise Nova Spy and Phantasmal Cowboy on the list Spy posted, so well done to them.  Hope they win more than growth potions and Bag-Man masks!

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Spiral.


thnx lol I didn't know

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Hello,
> I need a few peoples that love survival missions and have a 20+ level characters.
> 
> Pssable Icy Blade


u already know I love survival passable n I have good heroes ,u already know cuz I love to play cuz survivals all I do is play that with u

----------


## marvel2136

> u already know I love survival passable n I have good heroes ,u already know cuz I love to play cuz survivals all I do is play that with u


I know lol but I am asking for more players because I want to do 4 heroes survival mission..

----------


## CenturianSpy

Hmmm...I wonder if there will be an Update Notification soon...

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Hmmm...I wonder if there will be an Update Notification soon...


Hopefully, I really want to buy the new Spider-Man. I want him so badly.

----------


## Ace

> Hopefully, I really want to buy the new Spider-Man. I want him so badly.


Your syntax clearly reflects that lol.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

i need this spider-man....BIG TIME.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Has there been any news on update today.

----------


## SailingBreakerAdmiral

> Has there been any news on update today.


Still waiting...

----------


## Raven

> Spiral.


I'd love to have Spiral in the game. The only thing better than a hero with a sword, is a hero with six swords!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Apparently there is going to be an update today at 4pm PDT. It's supposed to fix the achievement bug and I think Big Time Spider-Man is coming!!!!!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Yep, right in the middle of the Daily Mission. About time!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Yep, right in the middle of the Daily Mission. About time!


Yeah my only question is how long it'll be, they haven't specified around when the update will be over.

----------


## SailingBreakerAdmiral

> Yeah my only question is how long it'll be, they haven't specified around when the update will be over.


The game will back online in 6:15 pm

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> The game will back online in 6:15 pm


That's 9:15 PM my time I'll probably be awake just not online.  :Frown:

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

according to last week's delay post *spoilers:*
Big Time Spider-Man and Iron Monger are supposed to release along with The Fight for The Fractals Continues! https://www.facebook.com/SuperHeroSq...type=1&fref=nf
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Mr E Shoe

> Hello,
> I need a few peoples that love survival missions and have a 20+ level characters.
> 
> Pssable Icy Blade


You can send mr earthling shoe a friend request if you like.  You know if my son is playing because he won't give up and die when the rest of the squadies die (if he's the last person standing)...  Normally if the rest of the squad dies I let my hero die so everyone can get onto the next big thing.  There's been a few exceptions to that, when I was trying to get a certain hero to a certain placement on the NFL (nick fury list) and thought I was close...  But that's pretty rare anymore, I'd rather start another mission or mega collect.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

delayed again.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

That's 10-10:15 AM for me, anyhow I'm be downloading the update in the background while working.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> That's 10-10:15 AM for me, anyhow I'm be downloading the update in the background while working.


same here EST here.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Game is up! Downloading and loading at the same time, will post updates.

Edit: Home screens have Dr. Doom's Fight for Fractals Daily Bugle issues.

Big Time Spidey graphic has a "Bonus 50% XP this weekend" included.

Edit: BT Spidey is 360 gold / 5175 fractals for 12-month subscribers, or 400 gold / 5750 fractals without the 10% off. Early Access

The Fight for Fractals Continues regular and crisis editions available.

----------


## Mr E Shoe

well, i'm able to see my achivements for the first time in a long time, and I'm able to get into my crafts as well (took me a few attempts before it let me into crafts, but eventually did, odd).

So I think the "bug" for me has been finally swatted by gaz!!!   :Cool: 

Edit - update, after subsequent logins my achivements stopped working, tokens/fractals/etc stopped spawning, etc.  the bug was back....  before things went way back south, there was a time when the achivements kinda worked, but then after megacollect or crafting or something, they'd be all out of whack, so I don't know...

----------


## Charles LePage

Congratulations, Tuxedo Thing.  It was a long, hard fight, but you are now Supreme!

Tuxedo_Thing_Supreme.jpg

----------


## raw68

> Congratulations, Tuxedo Thing.  It was a long, hard fight, but you are now Supreme!
> 
> Tuxedo_Thing_Supreme.jpg


Congrats Charles!!!

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

Good Lord! Just tried  the new crisis mission for the first time with Irritating Hurricane Ferret, and we got our butts kicked pretty hard with White Phoenix and TBP, and my WP is level 40, everything was going very easy, till Future Foundation Dr. Doom showed up and destroyed us, I didn't even saw what hit me! I guess I'll have to try that again, wow!

Edit: Tried again solo with EOTE, the problem is not really Future Foundation Dr. Doom, but the freaking Giant Doombots! They are crazy and deals tons of damage, hardest part of the mission! Final Boss fight is not so bad!

----------


## millsfan

Since Hero Up never works on my main mac desktop, I decided to just try on my hp laptop, but the game still wont load past 76%.  IT stinks, I wanted to try out Big Time Spider man! How is he?

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Good Lord! Just tried  the new crisis mission for the first time with Irritating Hurricane Ferret, and we got our butts kicked pretty hard with White Phoenix and TBP, and my WP is level 40, everything was going very easy, till Future Foundation Dr. Doom showed up and destroyed us, I didn't even saw what hit me! I guess I'll have to try that again, wow!
> 
> Edit: Tried again solo with EOTE, the problem is not really Future Foundation Dr. Doom, but the freaking Giant Doombots! They are crazy and deals tons of damage, hardest part of the mission! Final Boss fight is not so bad!


lol FF Doom's OP in that mission Lion. I thought it was crazy how I could barely get a hit off of him.




> Since Hero Up never works on my main mac desktop, I decided to just try on my hp laptop, but the game still wont load past 76%. IT stinks, I wanted to try out Big Time Spider man! How is he?


he's meh.

----------


## millsfan

Oh really? I heard he wasn't a repaint and had new animations so I was actually excited to play as a spiderman that had a new feel.  It's just so disappointing how the game cant ever NOT have glitchs.  Im not sure honestly what has gone wrong, if they shortened the staff, or have new staff? The game use to be fun for hours on end and I know some people dont have glitchs, it varies, but my point is, there is never a game update that doesn't bring new glitchs now.. pretty peculiar

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> lol FF Doom's OP in that mission Lion. I thought it was crazy how I could barely get a hit off of him.


That was crazy! Funny that I just played again with Enchantress and my teammate with Big Time Spidey, and we didn't had too much trouble on getting adamantium. Maybe we were careless that time because the mission was going very easy, and now that I knew what was coming and I was more ready, we can try a rematch later if you want.




> he's meh.


I like him, he's not OP, but has some unique moves, nice boosts, just his HU feels weird to me, cause he shoots down a lot of web, but hit only once, to me shoud be something like Scarlet Spider's HU, but I like it anyway!

----------


## Mr E Shoe

I've been a member for a couple of years and have a slow DSL connection and it has always paused for a bit at 76%, sometimes a couple of minutes, sometimes longer, occasionally it fails after waiting a long time and I retry and it work.  With the pause I get signed in way over 95% of the time, which given my slow DSL is good by me.

Are you always getting the timeout message or are you cancelling before the timeout message?

As far as the "bug", I like the new code level because i can do everything I want.  If i log in and do the "achivement workaround" by going to achivements which will be 0 and then X out the tokens, fractals, etc will all spawn for the hero and I can mega collect.  After a few minutes, less than 5 minuts or so, I can go to achivements and it will usually be filled in correctly and I can look at my achivements.  I can also go to craft items now, however the hero runs across the screen until the game gets the crafting menu invoked, so I'll put myself against something so the hero doesn't run to the right...  

Anyway, it's buggy, but it's not entirely Gaz's fault, it's something between shso code and unity code not playing nice.  I see this happen in my day job, it's part of life, unfortunatly.  The complexity of the systems under the hood is amazing and "hard to find" bugs, performance issues, etc are many people's full time jobs/careers, it's never ending.  And it pays very well.   :Cool:

----------


## millsfan

> I've been a member for a couple of years and have a slow DSL connection and it has always paused for a bit at 76%, sometimes a couple of minutes, sometimes longer, occasionally it fails after waiting a long time and I retry and it work.  With the pause I get signed in way over 95% of the time, which given my slow DSL is good by me.
> 
> Are you always getting the timeout message or are you cancelling before the timeout message?
> 
> As far as the "bug", I like the new code level because i can do everything I want.  If i log in and do the "achivement workaround" by going to achivements which will be 0 and then X out the tokens, fractals, etc will all spawn for the hero and I can mega collect.  After a few minutes, less than 5 minuts or so, I can go to achivements and it will usually be filled in correctly and I can look at my achivements.  I can also go to craft items now, however the hero runs across the screen until the game gets the crafting menu invoked, so I'll put myself against something so the hero doesn't run to the right...  
> 
> Anyway, it's buggy, but it's not entirely Gaz's fault, it's something between shso code and unity code not playing nice.  I see this happen in my day job, it's part of life, unfortunatly.  The complexity of the systems under the hood is amazing and "hard to find" bugs, performance issues, etc are many people's full time jobs/careers, it's never ending.  And it pays very well.


Ya, Im sure some of it is just because of the confusing nature of coding games, but something must have changed because hero up use to never have glitches

----------


## CenturianSpy

I'm seeing a crazy number of 6000+ squad levels that have no business being that high...I'm afraid there is something sinister going on.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I'm seeing a crazy number of 6000+ squad levels that have no business being that high...I'm afraid there is something sinister going on.


Anyone calculated the current maximum squad level Spy?

And, from playing my non-agent account, here's the best way to make use of the Mission Fractal Burst for non-agents: go for the Mayhem and Impossible Man poke missions. What I did was megacollect, switch to EotE Spidey and sidekicks, and go for 3 mayhems within the 5 minute cool off. Rinse and repeat. With adamantium its 15 fractals, so plus the 10 from megacollect that's 55 fractals in five minutes (65 with the occasional golden fractal), or for all 24 mayhems that's at least 440 fractals in less than an hour.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Anyone calculated the current maximum squad level Spy?


Yes, 8391.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> I'm seeing a crazy number of 6000+ squad levels that have no business being that high...I'm afraid there is something sinister going on.


sinister you say?

ZUyqfdWx.jpg

----------


## millsfan

Big Time Spiderman is awesome!  I love how he is a NEW spiderman, and has an awesome new move set.  This once again proves how the developers are capable of making awesome heroes, but the game is just being interrupted by all these glitches!! My first impressions of him were great, the suit looks awesome, and I felt like spiderman when I played through Sabretooth's mission with him.  I'm not impressed with his interaction with black cat though, it would have been cooler if it were more like Thunderbolt Punisher where they team up to attack.  They need to get a ton of more tech people on board to fix the glitchs, I miss playing this game

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Ant-Man is getting a Hero Up-level boost based on the ideas of our Ant-Man Upgraded Contest winners in our next update! You’ve made Hank Pym faster, stronger, and there are a lot more… ants… YUCK!
> 
> Accordingly, he’ll be getting a small price increase, so this will be the last week to get him at his current price. Get him quick if you don’t have him yet!
> 
> Nick Fury and Agent Coulson are also discussing recruiting him into S.H.I.E.L.D., so if you’re not an Agent, this may be your last chance to get Ant-Man if he accepts!


Sounds like a $ increase and moving him to Agent's Only.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Reminder: Antman's badge is going to be agents only too, so if you don't have it and you're not an agent, go buy it!

----------


## millsfan

It's cool they are updating ant man, but It would be so cool if they released Ant man and yellow jacket from the movie.  They have Lang Antman in Marvel heroes, so why cant they put him in Hero Up.  At first I thought it had to do with the developers not wanting to focus on new characters right now, but they clearly proved themselves able to make new characters with new move sets like big time spider

Im trying to get on for the fractal burst, cant get past 76% again... not sure how I got online this morning.  I sure was LUCKY to get on.  Can't believe I have to say I'm LUCKY to just get online a game, wish I could play

edit OK I got on after 4 or 5 tries


I just used antmans first power emote, and it seemed like there were a LOT more bee's.  Im confused, I thought he was being updated in the next weeks update? Also, I went to go see if his moves were different by loading up a mayhem mission (enchantress) but it froze and Now I have to refresh...great

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

I just realized two things. If Hank's Ant-Man who's Giant-Man? Also if Eddie's Anti-Venom, who's Venom? (I thought of it before as Scott Lang, which was proven false, and Mac Gargan, who doesn't look like that.)

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I just realized two things. If Hank's Ant-Man who's Giant-Man? Also if Eddie's Anti-Venom, who's Venom? (I thought of it before as Scott Lang, which was proven false, and Mac Gargan, who doesn't look like that.)


I'm confused is this comics or SHSO. In the comics right now Hank Pym is fused with Ultron and Scott Lang is the current Ant-Man in Florida(I think). Now Venom(Flash Thompson) is in space with the Guardians of the Galaxy. Eddie Brock is Toxin. Mac Gargarn was in intensive care after he got his jaw punched off by SpOck.

----------


## Carmaicol

> I just realized two things. If Hank's Ant-Man who's Giant-Man? Also if Eddie's Anti-Venom, who's Venom? (I thought of it before as Scott Lang, which was proven false, and Mac Gargan, who doesn't look like that.)


Also, Who are all those guys in Cap's costumes?

I tried Ant-Man by mistake in HO-HO-HO Crisis and it was easy. Of course I died, since I didn't use any sidekick or potion and eventually ran out of health at the end of the second stage, but he seems toughter, his HU hits for 268 in Level 20 and his AOA seems larger.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> I just used antmans first power emote, and it seemed like there were a LOT more bee's.


Yes, they've already updated him, but his price and availability will probably change in the next update.




> I tried Ant-Man by mistake in HO-HO-HO Crisis and it was easy. Of course I died, since I didn't use any sidekick or potion and eventually ran out of health at the end of the second stage, but he seems toughter


I tried him (lvl 20) in a couple of missions, and he is definitely stronger than he's been before.



> his HU hits for 268 in Level 20 and his AOA seems larger.


268? Strange... I saw 275 (without sidekicks and potions). 

Old damage at level 20:
Combo: 10+11+(7+7)+(15+15)+39=104
P1: 22x2
P2: 50 (single target)
P3: 26x3
Hero up: 146

New damage at level 20:
Combo: 11+12+(14+14)+(22+22)+59=154
P1: 14x6
P2: 67 (multiple targets)
P3: 61x3
Hero up: 275

*I'm not sure this is the correct damage. It seems that some enemies always take more damage than others. :Confused:

----------


## Carmaicol

Yeah, it's 275. I tried the same mission (HO-HO-Horrible Crisis)+Yesterday's Chimichanga and got Adamantium, I'll try with a harder mission.

----------


## Mr E Shoe

Hey, is anyone else having issues with the new "Fight For Fractals Continues - Crisis" mission stalling/hanging after the 2nd stage is complete and the loading screen appears for the next stage?  

I've tried SDD and TBP and get the same results, hang on the loading screen going into the third state (I assume there's a third stage, maybe it's the loading screen going into the boss round?  

I've tried "download files" and everything is loaded.  I wonder if it's another symptom of the "bug" since i never reverted back my version of the unity player?  Or if something went amiss in the load after the update and I have a bad/corrupted file and need to clear the cache and reload everything again (which on my slow dsl will take like all day.............)?

Before doing the clear of the cache and full reload I was curious if anyone else had experienced this behavior?

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Hey, is anyone else having issues with the new "Fight For Fractals Continues - Crisis" mission stalling/hanging after the 2nd stage is complete and the loading screen appears for the next stage?  
> 
> I've tried SDD and TBP and get the same results, hang on the loading screen going into the third state (I assume there's a third stage, maybe it's the loading screen going into the boss round?  
> 
> I've tried "download files" and everything is loaded.  I wonder if it's another symptom of the "bug" since i never reverted back my version of the unity player?  Or if something went amiss in the load after the update and I have a bad/corrupted file and need to clear the cache and reload everything again (which on my slow dsl will take like all day.............)?
> 
> Before doing the clear of the cache and full reload I was curious if anyone else had experienced this behavior?


Working fine for me.

----------


## shoohman

About Ant-man
what is the point to put old character as agent only?(I bought him alreay)
why don't put new character as agent only?
I really thought that Gazillion forgot the membership really!the last agent's character was Anhillius from Janury!
Luckily this time they told us early about his pass to agents only area in the shop
I hope that they will let us know early about every change that they will do in the shop(remove,pass to another area in the shop,increase or deacrease price etc)
about the Future Founditon Bundle gaz didn't let us know that it's limited time only but now i'm really happy
Gaz proved that we can trust them and they won't hide infromation from us!

----------


## shoohman

titanium man's standard mission gives 24 fractals
Are there more missions that give amount of fractals?plz tell me about standard not crisis because I want to complete the mission quick!crisis mission takes 20+ minutes and titanium man's standard takes 10-15 minutes with exo falcon
today I played his mission on got 72 fractals thanks to fractals burst!
I want standard missions that give too 24+ fractals when there is no fractals burst for the 2 last fractals bursts
can someone tell me about any mission?

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> titanium man's standard mission gives 24 fractals
> Are there more missions that give amount of fractals?plz tell me about standard not crisis because I want to complete the mission quick!crisis mission takes 20+ minutes and titanium man's standard takes 10-15 minutes with exo falcon
> today I played his mission on got 72 fractals thanks to fractals burst!
> I want standard missions that give too 24+ fractals when there is no fractals burst for the 2 last fractals bursts
> can someone tell me about any mission?


You can always find that ON THE WIKI. It's easier and faster than asking here.

----------


## shoohman

> You can always find that ON THE WIKI. It's easier and faster than asking here.


thanks alot

----------


## CenturianSpy

> About Ant-man
> what is the point to put old character as agent only?(I bought him alreay)
> why don't put new character as agent only?
> I really thought that Gazillion forgot the membership really!the last agent's character was Anhillius from Janury!
> Luckily this time they told us early about his pass to agents only area in the shop
> I hope that they will let us know early about every change that they will do in the shop(remove,pass to another area in the shop,increase or deacrease price etc)
> about the Future Founditon Bundle gaz didn't let us know that it's limited time only but now i'm really happy
> Gaz proved that we can trust them and they won't hide infromation from us!


I think it is as simple as Gaz is using Ant-Man as a test case to see if moving a newly buffed character over to Agent-Only will drive memberships AND since they gave more than fair warning about the move whether it drives gold MTX purchases prior to the move.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> And, from playing my non-agent account, here's the best way to make use of the Mission Fractal Burst for non-agents: go for the Mayhem and Impossible Man poke missions. What I did was megacollect, switch to EotE Spidey and sidekicks, and go for 3 mayhems within the 5 minute cool off. Rinse and repeat. With adamantium its 15 fractals, so plus the 10 from megacollect that's 55 fractals in five minutes (65 with the occasional golden fractal), or for all 24 mayhems that's at least 440 fractals in less than an hour.


I'm doing something similar with my newbie non-agent account, although I don't have mega-collect and I don't have the benefit of EotE Spidey.  I use a speed potion and run around collecting all my fractals/crafting parts/tokens, do the Impy pokes/mayhems and other mayhem missions as I'm running around, then when the hero has done his/her daily collect I do a couple of regular 24-fractal reward missions with one of my level 20 heroes, currently Stealth Suit Cap.  I throw in an 18-fractal reward mission now and again just to break up the monotony.  I don't get the same return in fractals as you do, but it's pretty good!  The only problem is having to log out every now and again to clear my computer memory and let my right hand get its circulation back!

Some of the mission fractal rewards are just weird.  How can Mystique, Clone Bots, Creatures and Infinite Thanos give only 7 fractals, and the FFF missions and Thousand Apples a Day give 18?  A**e over t*t as we say in Blighty....

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Some of the mission fractal rewards are just weird.  How can Mystique, Clone Bots, Creatures and Infinite Thanos give only 7 fractals, and the FFF missions and Thousand Apples a Day give 18?  A**e over t*t as we say in Blighty....


I feel the same way, Mystique and Dr. Doom are harder bosses, I even sent a ticket to support long time ago, Thanos didn't had a mission in that time I think, they said everything was right and the reward was for the time that it takes to complete the mission, and it's really faster to complete Mystique, Dr. Doom and Thanos than Enchantress and FFF, so I don't agree but I understand their logic.

----------


## Mr E Shoe

> Hey, is anyone else having issues with the new "Fight For Fractals Continues - Crisis" mission stalling/hanging after the 2nd stage is complete and the loading screen appears for the next stage?  
> 
> I've tried SDD and TBP and get the same results, hang on the loading screen going into the third state (I assume there's a third stage, maybe it's the loading screen going into the boss round?  
> 
> I've tried "download files" and everything is loaded.  I wonder if it's another symptom of the "bug" since i never reverted back my version of the unity player?  Or if something went amiss in the load after the update and I have a bad/corrupted file and need to clear the cache and reload everything again (which on my slow dsl will take like all day.............)?
> 
> Before doing the clear of the cache and full reload I was curious if anyone else had experienced this behavior?


well, I tried carnage and didn't work for him, hung at the loading screen going into the last stage...

I tried to open a ticket but the support page took an error loading so I was unable to open a ticket...  

ugh...

guess I'll try and find downtime to clear the cache and reload the game or head into town where I can connect on a faster connection to reload.

----------


## millsfan

I was just looking back at old pictures, the game was so much better last august with squad time

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I was just looking back at old pictures, the game was so much better last august with squad time


Scott hinted that SquadTime may be back...

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Scott hinted that SquadTime may be back...


Hopefully ~its like they abondon squad time

----------


## Arejanduro

Emmm Hello everyone i'm new over here, i was searching for a forum or any kind of group to talk about SHSO and ended up here... and actually i need some help, right now i'm stuck with the solo conquest Achievement "Onslaught Onslaught!" it doesn't do anything after i beat the 2nd group of enemies, i mean, onslaught comes and do his thing but nothing else happen.

Also, i'm a free player (i can't buy Gold or a membership), so..is there anyway to get big amounts of fractals besides achievements?

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Guys, I'm having a bit of a problem. I'm trying to download Unity so I can play but even after I download it the message says I still need to download Unity when I try to download the game files. By the way I'm using Windows 10 because I got a new laptop yesterday that might have something to do with it. Also I'm trying on Microsoft Edge not Internet Explorer. I'm going to try again on Firefox to see what happens.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Guys, I'm having a bit of a problem. I'm trying to download Unity so I can play but even after I download it the message says I still need to download Unity when I try to download the game files. By the way I'm using Windows 10 because I got a new laptop yesterday that might have something to do with it. Also I'm trying on Microsoft Edge not Internet Explorer. I'm going to try again on Firefox to see what happens.


Edge is a 64 bit browser and will not recognized either 32 bit or 64 bit Unity, so you won't be able to play SHSO on it.  Firefox should still work just fine.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Emmm Hello everyone i'm new over here, i was searching for a forum or any kind of group to talk about SHSO and ended up here... and actually i need some help, right now i'm stuck with the solo conquest Achievement "Onslaught Onslaught!" it doesn't do anything after i beat the 2nd group of enemies, i mean, *onslaught comes and do his thing but nothing else happen*.


Are you saying that it shows the Onslaught cutscene (him making a sandwich) and you don't go to the boss fight? Or, are you saying you're unable to attack Onslaught during the boss fight? Or, are you saying that you beat Onslaught and it doesn't go to the Rewards Screen? Or, are you saying that you beat the mission it goes to the Rewards screen and you go back to a zone but you don't get credit for the Achievement?




> Also, i'm a free player (i can't buy Gold or a membership), so..is there anyway to get big amounts of fractals besides achievements?


You need to craft the Mini Fin Fang Foom sidekick and his badges as soon as you can. This unlocks the most valuable sidekick power known as "Mega-Collect" which makes collecting in-zone fractals quick and effortless.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Edge is a 64 bit browser and will not recognized either 32 bit or 64 bit Unity, so you won't be able to play SHSO on it.  Firefox should still work just fine.


Thanks, I tried Firefox and it's working now. I'm just waiting for the files to download, which has taken over an hour and a half so just a little but more.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Are you saying that it shows the Onslaught cutscene (him making a sandwich) and you don't go to the boss fight? Or, are you saying you're unable to attack Onslaught during the boss fight? Or, are you saying that you beat Onslaught and it doesn't go to the Rewards Screen? Or, are you saying that you beat the mission it goes to the Rewards screen and you go back to a zone but you don't get credit for the Achievement?


I think he wanted to say that Onslaught shows up, but doesn't teleport him to the next part of the mission, leaving him on the street instead of teleporting him to the astral space.  I never had this problem, but I remember a few people here mentioned it.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

If anyone is curious as to how much healing the fruits in missions deal, and wants to add it to the wiki, strawberries heal 25, bananas heal 70, and club sandwiches heal 100.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

The way things are going looks like we'll not have Avengers: Age of Ultron and Ant-Man characters in the game, this buff they gave to Ant-Man is ok, but Ant-Man was already ok, who really need a buff is Scarlet Witch, and if we are not getting AoU Scarlet Witch, Gaz should at least do something with her, cause she is TERRIBLE, not Captain Marvel, not Dark Iron Patriot, Scarlet Witch is the worst hero in the game!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Actually, that's part of the reason I already got Wanda's gold badge, to level her up and give her more of a fighting chance in missions. So far she's at 22 and I've gotten a couple of solo missions with her under my belt.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> The way things are going looks like we'll not have Avengers: Age of Ultron and Ant-Man characters in the game, this buff they gave to Ant-Man is ok, but Ant-Man was already ok,


I'm still hoping for Scott Lang...




> who really need a buff is Scarlet Witch, and if we are not getting AoU Scarlet Witch, Gaz should at least do something with her, cause she is TERRIBLE, not Captain Marvel, not Dark Iron Patriot, Scarlet Witch is the worst hero in the game!


She does need a buff, her damages completely blow...but her P3 puts ahead of those two turds! She makes a nice support hero.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I'm still hoping for Scott Lang...


I take any AoU over Scott Lang,  but would be nice to have Scott lang and Yellow Jacket too.




> She does need a buff, her damages completely blow...but her P3 puts ahead of those two turds! She makes a nice support hero.


Solo she is terrible, in a team she is a good support with her P3, but she's still terrible in getting stars to use the P3.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> The way things are going looks like we'll not have Avengers: Age of Ultron and Ant-Man characters in the game, this buff they gave to Ant-Man is ok, but Ant-Man was already ok, who really need a buff is Scarlet Witch, and if we are not getting AoU Scarlet Witch, Gaz should at least do something with her, cause she is TERRIBLE, not Captain Marvel, not Dark Iron Patriot, Scarlet Witch is the worst hero in the game!


I always wanted a new version of Scarlet Witch in-game. If they do another buff, I guess I can deal with it.
I prefer a new version though, its like over-due already for a new version of her.

----------


## Carmaicol

Taking in account that the original free heroes back in 2012 were: Cyclops, Thing, Ms. Marvel and Falcon and three of them have already variants, I'll say Ms. Marvel as Captain Marvel is the most notable omission.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I'll grant you that, but for me, since Reed, Sue and Ben now finally each have variants, Johnny needs one too.

----------


## Carmaicol

> I'll grant you that, but for me, since Reed, Sue and Ben now finally each have variants, Johnny needs one too.


As Black Panther.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I always wanted a new version of Scarlet Witch in-game. If they do another buff, I guess I can deal with it.
> I prefer a new version though, its like over-due already for a new version of her.


I think her "All-New, All-Different" version VERY MUCH.




> Taking in account that the original free heroes back in 2012 were: Cyclops, Thing, Ms. Marvel and Falcon and three of them have already variants, I'll say Ms. Marvel as Captain Marvel is the most notable omission.


There's been "Classic Ms. Marvel" in the code since 2012 and her pic was on the boards at SDCC '11...so was "Classic Falcon". We'll probably get 
*spoilers:*
First Appearance Cyclops- he's in the files
*end of spoilers* 
as an R3 from the original four starters before any other...although I agree Carol needs her due *AND* Captain America Sam Wilson _should_ be a no-brainer.




> I'll grant you that, but for me, since Reed, Sue and Ben now finally each have variants, Johnny needs one too.


Although I would like to see Johnny in his Light Brigade uniform (with a chained mini-Annihilus PU or HU)...I'd rather get a Jim Hammond flamehead/pyrokinetic version for my love of the Invaders/All-Winners Squad.

----------


## Arejanduro

> I think he wanted to say that Onslaught shows up, but doesn't teleport him to the next part of the mission, leaving him on the street instead of teleporting him to the astral space.  I never had this problem, but I remember a few people here mentioned it.


Yeah, that's exactly what happen, what should i do?




> You need to craft the Mini Fin Fang Foom sidekick and his badges as soon as you can. This unlocks the most valuable sidekick power known as "Mega-Collect" which makes collecting in-zone fractals quick and effortless.


Thanks, i'll check the wikia to know how can i get the craft items to get him.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I think he wanted to say that Onslaught shows up, but doesn't teleport him to the next part of the mission, leaving him on the street instead of teleporting him to the astral space.  I never had this problem, but I remember a few people here mentioned it.





> Yeah, that's exactly what happen, what should i do?


Gaz will recommend: 1. Clearing your browser's cache. 2. Trying a different browser. 3. Uninstalling/reinstalling the game files.




> As Black Panther.


Would love to see more Black Panther content (especially jungle missions with a Man-Ape boss. I'd like to get Shuri (I know she's dead) before another T'Challa, or even his son Azari...but if we get another T'Challa I got a list! I'd want his Coal Tiger uni, his Noir look, his Marvel NOW! look, or his armor with the Ebony Blade.

Black Panther's R3s

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I feel the same way, Mystique and Dr. Doom are harder bosses, I even sent a ticket to support long time ago, Thanos didn't had a mission in that time I think, they said everything was right and the reward was for the time that it takes to complete the mission, and it's really faster to complete Mystique, Dr. Doom and Thanos than Enchantress and FFF, so I don't agree but I understand their logic.


There needs to be some adjustment of fractal rewards that acounts for difficulty.  At the moment, there are several 7-fractal reward missions that simply aren't worth doing, because they are a bit tricky/take too long compared to bashing through a Mayhem in half-a-minute, with a reward of 5 fractals.  And that's a shame, because some of those missions - Clone bots, Creatures, Mystique, Thanos - are fun missions.  But for my newbie non-agent account, those mission are way down on my list of fractal-grinding activities.  I do 'Creatures' from time to time, not for the fractal rewards, but for the boost it gives to my 'enemies defeated' total - all those zombies and bats!

----------


## Mr E Shoe

> Gaz will recommend: 1. Clearing your browser's cache. 2. Trying a different browser. 3. Uninstalling/reinstalling the game files.


A big thanks to Spy! I followed the steps he noted and for my issue of the new crisis mission hanging on the loading screen for the third stage, I tried clearing the firefox browser cache and now the new crisis mission works fine!  :-)  Got addy with SDD and have the modok cube!  :Cool:

----------


## happyman2

Got a couple more to level 40:
Anti-Venom -pretty good all around.  
Black Widow-not to great.  Having a hard time soloing crisis missions with her.
Hopefully I'll get Thanos there by this weekend.
It seems like most of the heroes have silver/white aura effects at level 40 with the exception of Hulks (green).  Anyone seen other colors like red or blue?

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> It seems like most of the heroes have silver/white aura effects at level 40 with the exception of Hulks (green).  Anyone seen other colors like red or blue?


I have red and blue!

----------


## Raven

Here's a non-Hulk in green

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Here's a non-Hulk in green


Gamora lvl 40now is awsome

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hey Squaddies!
> 
> Let me first introduce myself. I'm Trisha "Hugs Cats" and I'm another member of the Squad Team. I'll be here to help out the SHSO team, so if you run into bugs or issues, feel free to let me know so I can tell the team and they'll take a look into it. You can also e-mail support@heroup.com for help.
> 
> We also love feedback, so feel free to share any suggestions and feedback you may have. Reading all your ideas for The Fight For Fractals Review contest and the Redesign Ant-Man Contest were fantastic! Hope to have more contests like these in the future.
> 
> And now, a little serious talk. It's come to our team's attention that a number of Squaddies have been sharing their account login information with others (tsk tsk), so those accounts have had to banned. We wouldn't want any Squaddies to log into their account one day only to find that some other person spent their hard earned gold and fractals, now would we? Definitely not. Remember the Hero's Code: Respect others, never reveal personal information, talk appropriately, and not cheat.
> 
> And you definitely don't want to risk not being able to play Super Hero Squad Online especially since the team has fun events lined up for you, like [...sorry, can't tell you just yet]


I hope Gaz writes a script that removes those squad names from everyone's "Friendlist".

----------


## CenturianSpy

Still getting 25 Fractals for Civil War Power Quest vs. Stealth Armor IM. Easy to do with a Spidey (speed factor heavy) Deck.

----------


## Raven

> I hope Gaz writes a script that removes those squad names from everyone's "Friendlist".


They should go beyond banning the accounts and ban the MAC address. These people will just be back immediately and cheating again under new accounts.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Emmm Hello everyone i'm new over here, i was searching for a forum or any kind of group to talk about SHSO and ended up here...  Also, i'm a free player (i can't buy Gold or a membership), so..is there anyway to get big amounts of fractals besides achievements?


Spy was right, crafting mini FFF is a game-changer when it comes to scooping up fractals quickly, but if you have a relatively new non-agent account it may take a while before FFF can be yours, as he requires Vibranium Ore to craft.  Vibranium is quite tough to get, given that you need to get Adamantium on a Crisis mission before it comes as a reward, and even then it drops only every so often.  So, without mini FFF's mega-collecting ability, you just need to grind out those fractals as effectively as possible.  Ray and I posted some thoughts on that on this thread a while back:  

I run around collecting all my fractals/crafting parts/tokens for each of my active heroes, popping star trees and troublebots and whatnot as I go, do the Impy pokes/mayhems and other mayhem missions as I'm running around, switching zones as required until I've found the golden fractals.  Then when the hero has done his/her daily collect and got his/her 5-fractal bonus I do a few 24-fractal reward missions with one of my higher-level heroes, to make sure I get Adamantium. I throw in an 18-fractal reward mission now and again just to break up the monotony.   Then I do some card quests.  As Spy notes above, card quests give relatively decent fractal rewards these days, especially the power quests - but only if you win!  The 'Mind Match' game in the Arcade also rewards 10 fractals for minimal effort, I do that quite regularly.

All this can take quite a chunk of time, especially if you have to search several zones for the golden fractals.  If you have a speed boost, use it!  And keep an eye on all the Achievement rewards and target them strategically, as they can be a big boost for you when you are exhausted, hauling your heroes around their fourth zone still looking for their blasted golden fractals!

----------


## Carmaicol

As for looking the Golden Fractal, I spend a week trying to get the most as I needed 720 to finish _the golden gatherer_ achievement. I collected with 20 characters in Villianville because is the is the easiest and made a list of the ones I still need to find the golden fractal, most days I made 3-5 out of 20, then travel to the Daily bugle to search with the rest, etc.

Collecting everything with 20 character in Villianville took me +/- an hour, but looking for the rest of the golden fractals only 20 minutes, since there's only a few places in each city when you need to look for it. Once I finish 20 I took a break and repeat in a couple of hours til I completed the achievement. Then I blow every fractal I got trying to get Dr. Ock.

----------


## Raven

> Still getting 25 Fractals for Civil War Power Quest vs. Stealth Armor IM. Easy to do with a Spidey (speed factor heavy) Deck.


Cap/Falcon is the best speed deck and you start with the unstoppable avengers keeper already in play.

----------


## Ace

> I like him, he's not OP, but has some unique moves, nice boosts, just his HU feels weird to me, cause he shoots down a lot of web, but hit only once, to me shoud be something like Scarlet Spider's HU, but I like it anyway!


I agree! The animation of his HU definitely makes it seem like he's supposed to hit more than once.*ticket sent!*

----------


## Xapto

Big Time Spider-Man's voice line for his character select is broken. His face flashes but I can't hear anything.

I also can't send a ticket either for some reason :/

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

Talking about cheaters...

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Big Time Spider-Man's voice line for his character select is broken. His face flashes but I can't hear anything.
> 
> I also can't send a ticket either for some reason :/


#1 reason someone can't send a "Help" ticket is multiple instances of your username/password in your browser's cache (it's another data scrubbing issue). You can clear your browser's cache to fix this. Another good way to "fix" this is to right-click on the "Help" tab while you are in the game and open the "Help" page on a new tab. Let me know if you still can't and I'll submit this ticket for you.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Talking about cheaters...


But roaming what if he didnt he really is good in missions like before lvl 40now update i was first every survival did i cheat?!?

Beside chaotic all those ppl on that list is my freind

----------


## Raven

> But roaming what if he didnt he really is good in missions like before lvl 40now update i was first every survival did i cheat?!?
> 
> Beside chaotic all those ppl on that list is my freind


Are you serious? His score is 200 times more than the other top 10 players using a shitty starter hero where they all used mostly OP heroes. No one is that good. Ban his ass.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> But roaming what if he didnt he really is good in missions like before lvl 40now update i was first every survival did i cheat?!?
> 
> Beside chaotic all those ppl on that list is my freind


RCL was only calling Chaotic Adamantium Fish (note the red arrows) the cheater. Exactly 200 MILLION is obviously a bogus score. The other scores seem legitimate.




> Are you serious? His score is 200 times more than the other top 10 players using a shitty starter hero where they all used mostly OP heroes. No one is that good. Ban his ass.


It seems more like a glitch than a cheat. There's *no question* it's a bogus score...but is that player on any other NFL? I'd assume it was someone who lucked into an "invincible" (pun intended) glitch or a scoring glitch without ever being able to duplicate it. Now, if his name starts popping up on more NFLs it would behoove Gaz to contact the player to see how they are exploiting the scoring system so they can fix it *AND* remove his name from the NFLs. I think the squaddie probably deserves a "Bug Catcher" title over a ban.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> But roaming what if he didnt he really is good in missions like before lvl 40now update i was first every survival did i cheat?!?
> 
> Beside chaotic all those ppl on that list is my freind


That's just some big BS right there. There is no way he could ever get a score that high with such a crap hero. Iron Man is one of the weaker heroes in the whole game. Also when you were first on the leaderboard did you have scores that high? No of course not because it not possible with pretty much any hero unless you want to play for hours on end.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

I used to play a lot of survivor mission to make to the NFL before the achievements came out, I don't do it anymore because it's such a waste of time, and I can tell for sure that takes more than 1 hour to get 1kk points, more than 2 hours even, but let's pretend the guy can make 1kk/hour, it will take 200 hours to make that score, that's something between 8 and 9 days playing straight, and its multiplayer, where are the teammates? Not talking about the exactly 200,000,000 score...

I'm not saying that the guy need to be banned, that's Gaz who decide, but Gaz need to verify this, and see if the person is using something ilegal.

----------


## Xapto

> #1 reason someone can't send a "Help" ticket is multiple instances of your username/password in your browser's cache (it's another data scrubbing issue). You can clear your browser's cache to fix this. Another good way to "fix" this is to right-click on the "Help" tab while you are in the game and open the "Help" page on a new tab. Let me know if you still can't and I'll submit this ticket for you.


I was able to send a ticket thanks for the help!

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> That's just some big BS right there. There is no way he could ever get a score that high with such a crap hero. Iron Man is one of the weaker heroes in the whole game. Also when you were first on the leaderboard did you have scores that high? No of course not because it not possible with pretty much any hero unless you want to play for hours on end.


But you gotta think ever since lvl 4040now update even the wackest ppl and heroes been on high score board

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> I used to play a lot of survivor mission to make to the NFL before the achievements came out, I don't do it anymore because it's such a waste of time, and I can tell for sure that takes more than 1 hour to get 1kk points, more than 2 hours even, but let's pretend the guy can make 1kk/hour, it will take 200 hours to make that score, that's something between 8 and 9 days playing straight, and its multiplayer, where are the teammates? Not talking about the exactly 200,000,000 score...
> 
> I'm not saying that the guy need to be banned, that's Gaz who decide, but Gaz need to verify this, and see if the person is using something ilegal.



Yea like commander racing torch he just play survival to get on da board u should clearly see that

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Also when you were first on the leaderboard did you have scores that high? No of course not because it not possible with pretty much any hero unless you want to play for hours on end.


In this case not just hours, but days, more than a week lol.

----------


## Xapto

> But you gotta think ever since lvl 4040now update even the wackest ppl and heroes been on high score board


With the level 40 boost to all heroes you can probably get on the board with everyone (with a few exceptions).

But getting to 200,000,000 with Iron Man is pretty much impossible.

----------


## Wollomby

> With the level 40 boost to all heroes you can probably get on the board with everyone (with a few exceptions).
> 
> But getting to 200,000,000 with Iron Man is pretty much impossible.



Wot? you have somethin against Iron Man?  Thems fightin words!!!   :Smile:

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I agree! The animation of his HU definitely makes it seem like he's supposed to hit more than once.*ticket sent!*


Yeah, hope they change it like they did with Electro, but Big Time is pretty good anyway.

----------


## Carmaicol

Someone's coming in today's update:

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Interesting, there is sort of a "way" to be any hero in the game without buying them.

1. Hold the Hero's Icon and drag it down to the Green Play button.
2. Press tab
3. Quickly press the Play Button

You then will get to "test" out a hero. You can't do any emotes or bring them into missions but can perform abilities (web swinging, super jump, flight, etc.) and hear there VO.

----------


## millsfan

> Interesting, there is sort of a "way" to be any hero in the game without buying them.
> 
> 1. Hold the Hero's Icon and drag it down to the Green Play button.
> 2. Press tab
> 3. Quickly press the Play Button
> 
> You then will get to "test" out a hero. You can't do any emotes or bring them into missions but can perform abilities (web swinging, super jump, flight, etc.) and hear there VO.


That sounds interesting, how do you guys figure things out like this?

----------


## millsfan

> Someone's coming in today's update:


I'd be so excited if it were the blue design, this looks so much like iron man mk 1

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> That sounds interesting, how do you guys figure things out like this?


some bloke on the youtubes.




> I'd be so excited if it were the blue design, this looks so much like iron man mk 1


Im surprised too figuring they like their classic comic stuff. But it's nice to see more of the MCU.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

I wish SHSO would have a feature where you can test out a hero at level 20 for 30 minutes than decide to buy them or not.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> I wish SHSO would have a feature where you can test out a hero at level 20 for 30 minutes than decide to buy them or not.


ive been wanting an SHSO Test Center (like Marvel Heroes) for some time now.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

SHIELD SITREP 8/20/2015

from the office of Director Fury

Alert Tony Stark that Obadiah Stane has unveiled his Iron Monger armor!  Let’s hope Stane hasn’t solved the icing problem yet…

New Titles have been requisitioned for Agents!  Report in and update your status!

*For S.H.I.E.L.D. Use Only*

Recruits and agents are advised to delete their “SHS” game cache at http://unity3d.com/webplayer/setup if the updates below are not seen.  Do not uninstall and reinstall the Unity Webplayer.

Iron Monger is now available in the Shop to Agents for Early Access.  Obadiah Stane really likes this armor…

Iron Monger receives +50% bonus mission XP and 2x mission Fractal Burst Play bonuses now through Sunday (23rd).

v23 Titles are also available in the Shop to Agents.  Who wouldn’t want “The Bunnishing” with their Squad name?

Big Time Spider-Man, now available to all Recruits, receives a 2x mission Fractal Burst Play bonus Friday through Sunday (23rd), 6am to 12 noon and 8pm to 2am PDT.

The Fight For Fractals Continues missions, now available to all Recruits, receives a +50% mission XP bonus in the standard version, +100% mission XP bonus in the crisis version, now through Sunday (23rd).

Agent subscribers have an additional 4 hour 3x Fractal Burst Play, Friday through Sunday, 2pm to 6pm PDT.

The hands of Sad Spider-Men are less twitchy now.  They’re much more composed during their sadness.



Known Issue Warning: While progress has been made on a critical bug preventing many players from seeing their achievements, several side-effects have been reported and noted:

Achievement tracking windows may take a minute or so longer to appear
The “Travel To Baxter” Destiny achievement may not complete
Some card game quests may hang on the loading screen
A complete solution is still in progress.  Known partial workarounds:

Blank Achievement windows may be repopulated by opening the Craft Items window
Blank “The Watcher” windows may be repopulated by opening the Craft Items window
The “Stuck at 76% game loading” bug may be bypassed by clicking the HOME link while stuck, clicking the Logout link on the Home page, relogging the account, then re-attempting to enter the game.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Wow, Snail didn't wait at all to level up Iron Monger.

----------


## CenturianSpy

For future use:



New Contest: 






> And now something completely different!
> 
> Our newest contest is simple but tricky!  Create a Title to be added to the game in a future update, and if you’re 1 of 10 titles we pick, you win!  Simple, right?  Here’s the tricky part: we already have a list of Titles we’re going to reveal, so if you create a Title we already have, you’re out!  How will you know if the title is already on our list?  You don’t!  So, think out of the box and create a unique title we haven’t thought of and you can win!
> 
> *The Rules*
> 
>     Contest starts: Now!
>     Contest ends: Tuesday, August 25, 12:01am PDT (Check your time zone!)
>     Number of winners: 10
> ...

----------


## Raven

> New Contest:


"This contest is easy to enter!" ... and how exactly do we enter? Email? FB?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> "This contest is easy to enter!" ... and how exactly do we enter? Email? FB?


Trish/Scott said in FB replies that they will make an official announcement on FB to which entries will be posted.

----------


## Ace

> Yeah, hope they change it like they did with Electro, but Big Time is pretty good anyway.


I sent an email to them yesterday and I too had Electro in mind as an example. So I informed them about BT Spidey's HU and and told them that they should really look into it and make it hit multiple times; the same way they fixed Electro's.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> "This contest is easy to enter!" ... and how exactly do we enter? Email? FB?





> Trish/Scott said in FB replies that they will make an official announcement on FB to which entries will be posted.


It's posted on FB now, and that's where your entry (you can only enter once!) must be.






> And now something completely different!
> 
> Our newest contest is simple but tricky! Create a Title to be added to the game in a future update, and if you’re 1 of 10 titles we pick, you win! Simple, right? Here’s the tricky part: we already have a list of Titles we’re going to reveal, so if you create a Title we already have, you’re out! How will you know if the title is already on our list? You don’t! So, think out of the box to create a unique title we haven’t thought of and you can win!
> 
> *THE RULES*
> Contest starts: Now!
> Contest ends: Thursday, August 27, 12:01am PDT (Check your time zone!)
> Number of winners: 10
> No runner-up prizes since we have more big prizes this time. Besides, this contest is easy to enter!
> ...



Also "Fractal Burst" announcement: 






> Super Hero City’s newest heroes bring the Fractal Burst with them! Double your mission fractals with Iron Monger and Big Time Spider-Man!
> 
> Big Time Mission Fractal Burst Play
> 2x Mission Fractals with Big Time Spider-Man
> This Friday, Saturday, and Sunday in all missions for everyone
> 6am to 12 noon and 8pm to 2am PDT
> 
> Iron Mission Fractal Burst Play
> 2x Mission Fractals with Iron Monger
> ...

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

About that "sinister thing" you said some pages ago Spy, I just saw a person with a Iron Monger level 40 without membership, and then he changed to Iron Man Midas also level 40, squad level was 2k, achievements only 4k and 185 heroes, the only explanation I can think is if the person was a dev, but I think he was chasing me, I can't imagine a dev doing that.

----------


## happyman2

Is there a reason why alot of players don't use team buffs in missions?  I try to as much as possible to increase everyone's survival.

----------


## Raven

> Is there a reason why alot of players don't use team buffs in missions?  I try to as much as possible to increase everyone's survival.


Yes, the same reason they stand in fire or acid until they die.

----------


## Ace

> Yes, the same reason they stand in fire or acid until they die.


LOL!! Raven your posts always kills me! They way you write them nonchalantly as well, lol.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> About that "sinister thing" you said some pages ago Spy, I just saw a person with a Iron Monger level 40 without membership, and then he changed to Iron Man Midas also level 40, squad level was 2k, achievements only 4k and 185 heroes, the only explanation I can think is if the person was a dev, but I think he was chasing me, I can't imagine a dev doing that.


Do what I do, gather their info (screenshots are best) and send them to Gaz. I just ran into two people I've NEVER heard of, one with a 7500+ squad level and a non-Agent with a 6500+ squad level. I have no problem snitching on these obvious cheats. Gaz needs to crackdown hard on these people...I like Raven's MAC-address-banning idea.

Anyone else think that Scott has moved on, too? It seems that Trisha (who goes by "Hugs Cats") is now answering all the FB queries.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Is there a reason why alot of players don't use team buffs in missions?  I try to as much as possible to increase everyone's survival.


Something related, if I'm using a hero with a team damage boost P2 (like Squirrel Girl), I activate it after summoning a sidekick during the boss stage of the mission, so that their attacks do that much more damage. Especially since I got Doreen's gold badge for my non-agent account for fractals, by boosting my EotE sidekick and smartbomb, killing the boss is faster. So take note, summonable sidekicks benefit from team armor/damage/speed/health boosts, the last for healing them before they automatically leave the battlefield when their time is up.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> About that "sinister thing" you said some pages ago Spy, I just saw a person with a Iron Monger level 40 without membership, and then he changed to Iron Man Midas also level 40, squad level was 2k, achievements only 4k and 185 heroes, the only explanation I can think is if the person was a dev, but I think he was chasing me, I can't imagine a dev doing that.


Wat was the squad namr i only know one person whoa like that and one hacker who beenhacking since  2 years ago and havent got banned at all

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Wat was the squad namr i only know one person whoa like that and one hacker who beenhacking since  2 years ago and havent got banned at all


Let's get one thing straight...a _hacker_ gets into a computer system, a *thief* uses weaknesses in the game files to steal intellectual property/labor which hurts the game and its paying customers. If you know someone who is *STEALING* from Gaz (and us) it is your duty to tell Gaz who that person is, and if you know, how they are doing it. Let these thieves ruin some other game.

----------


## Arejanduro

> Spy was right, crafting mini FFF is a game-changer when it comes to scooping up fractals quickly, but if you have a relatively new non-agent account it may take a while before FFF can be yours, as he requires Vibranium Ore to craft.  Vibranium is quite tough to get, given that you need to get Adamantium on a Crisis mission before it comes as a reward, and even then it drops only every so often.  So, without mini FFF's mega-collecting ability, you just need to grind out those fractals as effectively as possible.  Ray and I posted some thoughts on that on this thread a while back:  
> 
> I run around collecting all my fractals/crafting parts/tokens for each of my active heroes, popping star trees and troublebots and whatnot as I go, do the Impy pokes/mayhems and other mayhem missions as I'm running around, switching zones as required until I've found the golden fractals.  Then when the hero has done his/her daily collect and got his/her 5-fractal bonus I do a few 24-fractal reward missions with one of my higher-level heroes, to make sure I get Adamantium. I throw in an 18-fractal reward mission now and again just to break up the monotony.   Then I do some card quests.  As Spy notes above, card quests give relatively decent fractal rewards these days, especially the power quests - but only if you win!  The 'Mind Match' game in the Arcade also rewards 10 fractals for minimal effort, I do that quite regularly.
> 
> All this can take quite a chunk of time, especially if you have to search several zones for the golden fractals.  If you have a speed boost, use it!  And keep an eye on all the Achievement rewards and target them strategically, as they can be a big boost for you when you are exhausted, hauling your heroes around their fourth zone still looking for their blasted golden fractals!


It's okay i can do that, i'm only collecting fractals to get Venom, it's hard, but i want that Alien/Spider Thing ^^, so... i have the patience to do all the things on the list, just to get him. Also, i only have to find 3 more vibranium ore to get FFF

----------


## happyman2

> Something related, if I'm using a hero with a team damage boost P2 (like Squirrel Girl), I activate it after summoning a sidekick during the boss stage of the mission, so that their attacks do that much more damage. Especially since I got Doreen's gold badge for my non-agent account for fractals, by boosting my EotE sidekick and smartbomb, killing the boss is faster. So take note, summonable sidekicks benefit from team armor/damage/speed/health boosts, the last for healing them before they automatically leave the battlefield when their time is up.


Great point . I noticed that strategy works very good Ray.  I think the reason i don't see team buffs much is that a lot of the NEW  players forget to use their buffs let alone Hero up attacks on missions. 
BTW I finally got Thanos to level 40 !! :Smile:  His aura is kinda of a mulit-color/silvery color.

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

Hey guys, I have some kind of a problem... When I wanted to buy big-time spideys gold badge yesterday, I accidently bought Iron Monger...even though I'm a non Agent...I don't know how this is possible at all, but what I know is that it wasn't supposed to be lile that, so I try to not use him untli next week... Idk if this is some useful information but I was in full screen while playing on vacation on a crappy Laptop, the screen got black, I popped into normal screen after clicking like a thousand times and...yeah...now I have Iron Monger instead of the badge and 5250 fracs less than it was supposed to be...Means: I already have Iron Monger as non-Agent, even if I don't want it, I'm fine by waiting one week, but I payed (however this went) his full price! Should I just remain waiting and doing nothing with him, as I wanted to buy him amyways next week, or what should I do?! Thanks for your advice!  :Smile:

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Hey guys, I have some kind of a problem... When I wanted to buy big-time spideys gold badge yesterday, I accidently bought Iron Monger...even though I'm a non Agent...I don't know how this is possible at all, but what I know is that it wasn't supposed to be lile that, so I try to not use him untli next week... Idk if this is some useful information but I was in full screen while playing on vacation on a crappy Laptop, the screen got black, I popped into normal screen after clicking like a thousand times and...yeah...now I have Iron Monger instead of the badge and 5250 fracs less than it was supposed to be...Means: I already have Iron Monger as non-Agent, even if I don't want it, I'm fine by waiting one week, but I payed (however this went) his full price! Should I just remain waiting and doing nothing with him, as I wanted to buy him amyways next week, or what should I do?! Thanks for your advice!


I don't know if I understood right, but you got him as the full price right? So I don't think there's any problem for you to use him, you are just lucky! Maybe just send this information to Gaz, so they can prevent this glitch for happening again.

Another interesting "glitch", I think Gaz gave Iron Monger a 2x token by mistake along with the XP and fractal bonus, I have 6 days of tokens collected with him already, but he's only 3 days in the game, not too bad I guess.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Hey guys, I have some kind of a problem... When I wanted to buy big-time spideys gold badge yesterday, I accidently bought Iron Monger...even though I'm a non Agent...I don't know how this is possible at all, but what I know is that it wasn't supposed to be lile that, so I try to not use him untli next week... Idk if this is some useful information but I was in full screen while playing on vacation on a crappy Laptop, the screen got black, I popped into normal screen after clicking like a thousand times and...yeah...now I have Iron Monger instead of the badge and 5250 fracs less than it was supposed to be...Means: I already have Iron Monger as non-Agent, even if I don't want it, I'm fine by waiting one week, but I payed (however this went) his full price! Should I just remain waiting and doing nothing with him, as I wanted to buy him amyways next week, or what should I do?! Thanks for your advice!


I think you can go ahead and play him if you want, all that you have done is inadvertently circumvented the agent early access.  Not sure what Gaz could make of any information you send them, though, it sounds like some very, very weird glitch where not even you understand exactly what happened!  Maybe it's something to do with the fact that your membership ran out quite recently?  Although, if SHSO was 'reading' you as an agent still,  then you should have got the agent fractal discount....

Oh well, have fun with Monger!

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

> I don't know if I understood right, but you got him as the full price right? So I don't think there's any problem for you to use him, you are just lucky! Maybe just send this information to Gaz, so they can prevent this glitch for happening again.
> 
> Another interesting "glitch", I think Gaz gave Iron Monger a 2x token by mistake along with the XP and fractal bonus, I have 6 days of tokens collected with him already, but he's only 3 days in the game, not too bad I guess.


Right, I payed his full price, without any discount or 10% Agent discount (as my one year ran out earlier) soooo thanks for the advise, I'm gonna use him now and then  :Smile:

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

Just one more thing about that: should I play missions with him? I mean, until now, he gets x2 for fractals and 50% Bonus XP, and as this normally is for Agents only, I don't know if I should play missions today...

----------


## millsfan

Wow, two weeks in a row, two NEW characters with awesome new movesets!  I must question, how is Iron Monger NOT a box character?  They worked really hard on the Iron Monger, but his blue laser beams would have looked so much cooler with his blue suit.  I would LOVE if they make a repaint of Iron Monger with the blue suit, his moveset is awesome (so they should keep it). Perhaps they can add a few different things to spice it up.  It is awesome and surprising to see such a new cool character isn't in a box or agents only, I wonder why they didnt make him a box character... he is deserving of it (then again, Onslaught is available for everyone too and I felt someone as massive in size would have been more difficult to obtain).

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Just one more thing about that: should I play missions with him? I mean, until now, he gets x2 for fractals and 50% Bonus XP, and as this normally is for Agents only, I don't know if I should play missions today...


I think you are fine to play missions. It'll be interesting to see if you get the bonus XP.




> Wow, two weeks in a row, two NEW characters with awesome new movesets!  I must question, how is Iron Monger NOT a box character?  They worked really hard on the Iron Monger, but his blue laser beams would have looked so much cooler with his blue suit.  I would LOVE if they make a repaint of Iron Monger with the blue suit, his moveset is awesome (so they should keep it). Perhaps they can add a few different things to spice it up.  It is awesome and surprising to see such a new cool character isn't in a box or agents only, I wonder why they didnt make him a box character... he is deserving of it (then again, Onslaught is available for everyone too and I felt someone as massive in size would have been more difficult to obtain).


I hope Gaz doesn't stop making Mystery Boxes. I think the three most likely to be boxed out of the upcoming roster are: Ronan, Prof X, and Spider-Gwen.

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

> I think you are fine to play missions. It'll be interesting to see if you get the bonus XP.
> 
> I hope Gaz doesn't stop making Mystery Boxes. I think the three most likely to be boxed out of the upcoming roster are: Ronan, Prof X, and Spider-Gwen.



Okay, Thanks, I'll try that later and tell you if I get the bonuses or not  :Wink: 

I'm actually hoping for a new Box hero soon, even though theres nothing too good I can get out of them right now... Well, all the characters you've mentioned could perfectly fit as Agent only too... Also Avengers Loki could fit into a Box just as well... Spider-Man Earth-8351 then again could easily be Agent only... Btw, Professor X as a MODOK repaint with some more health and a better heroup would be awesome just as a blue Iron Monger would be for me xD

----------


## millsfan

> I think you are fine to play missions. It'll be interesting to see if you get the bonus XP.
> 
> I hope Gaz doesn't stop making Mystery Boxes. I think the three most likely to be boxed out of the upcoming roster are: Ronan, Prof X, and Spider-Gwen.


Ya, boxes are okay every now and then. It would be cool if spider gwen got the great treatment of a lot of development time, new moveset with epic animations.

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

Okay, I now have played a mission, it seems like I get the 50% XP, but not the fractal Boost...

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Btw, Professor X as a MODOK repaint with some more health and a better heroup would be awesome just as a blue Iron Monger would be for me xD


Totally disagree, MODOK is not so bad like he was before, but Professor X deserves to be something totally new! Maybe something like Thunderbolts Punisher, with his X-Men helping out in his Power Attacks and Hero Up, so many possibilities with all those X-Men!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Totally disagree, MODOK is not so bad like he was before, but Professor X deserves to be something totally new! Maybe something like Thunderbolts Punisher, with his X-Men helping out in his Power Attacks and Hero Up, so many possibilities with all those X-Men!


I _really_ want a spring-loaded boxing glove that comes out of the wheelchair PU for Charles.

----------


## Carmaicol

I just want a health boost based on this:

----------


## CenturianSpy

4 years later...

----------


## raw68

> 4 years later...


Congratulations SPY on 6000!!!!!

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

> Totally disagree, MODOK is not so bad like he was before, but Professor X deserves to be something totally new! Maybe something like Thunderbolts Punisher, with his X-Men helping out in his Power Attacks and Hero Up, so many possibilities with all those X-Men!


Well, that would be even more awesome, you´re right! :P But in the case of MODOK, he is pretty nice, but he always runs low on health and his "confusing heroup" isn´t very nice if you can´t "eat the enemies", or whats left of them... So a health boost on him would be awesome, and a completely new Professor X even more! I was just thinking about the bright side: Even if Professor X would be a repaint, he would still be awesome  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

> 4 years later...


Oh, and Congrats on the 6000, hard work to the times of lvl 40!  :Smile:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I just want a health boost based on this:


Given that one of MODOK's attacks has a visual distortion effect, if they give Charles that it may look a tad too similar.



> 4 years later...


And what an achievement. Congratulations. My 4 years is arriving sometime this year and I'm hoping I can reach 5K but if not no worries.

Also, the tip I said about sidekicks benefiting from team boosts also applies to allies summoned by HU's. By the way can we make a list (or can the wiki include a list) of all the heroes whose HU's summon allies, and how many they are? Off the top of my head:

Agent Coulson: SHIELD agents
Annihilus: Annihilation Wave bugs
Dr. Doom: Doombots
Shadowland Daredevil: Ninjas
Enchantress: Fire giant and ice giant
X-Force Wolverine: Cyclops, Iceman, and Storm

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Well, that would be even more awesome, you´re right! :P But in the case of MODOK, he is pretty nice, but he always runs low on health and his "confusing heroup" isn´t very nice if you can´t "eat the enemies", or whats left of them... So a health boost on him would be awesome, and a completely new Professor X even more! I was just thinking about the bright side: Even if Professor X would be a repaint, he would still be awesome


I know what you mean, but It's impossible to Professor X be a repaint, just because we don't have another Professor X in the game, what Gaz can do is use some of MODOK's attacks, like Enchantress and Scarlet Witch or Electro and Human Torch.

----------


## Raven

> I _really_ want a spring-loaded boxing glove that comes out of the wheelchair PU for Charles.


I'd like a PU in astral form

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> 4 years later...


Congratulations! I have yet to reached 2000 yet :P

----------


## Charles LePage

> 4 years later...


Congratulations Centurian!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Congratulations SPY on 6000!!!!!





> Oh, and Congrats on the 6000, hard work to the times of lvl 40!





> And what an achievement. Congratulations. My 4 years is arriving sometime this year and I'm hoping I can reach 5K but if not no worries.





> Congratulations! I have yet to reached 2000 yet :P





> Congratulations Centurian!


Thanks to all!

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Also, the tip I said about sidekicks benefiting from team boosts also applies to allies summoned by HU's. By the way can we make a list (or can the wiki include a list) of all the heroes whose HU's summon allies, and how many they are? Off the top of my head:
> 
> Agent Coulson: SHIELD agents
> Annihilus: Annihilation Wave bugs
> Dr. Doom: Doombots
> Shadowland Daredevil: Ninjas
> Enchantress: Fire giant and ice giant
> X-Force Wolverine: Cyclops, Iceman, and Storm


Well thought! I put on the wiki under the "Combat Effect" category, I think you only missed Stealth Suit Cap!

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Spy you ever gonna change your avatar. It still has that "eric" thing on it.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Spy you ever gonna change your avatar. It still has that "eric" thing on it.


<laughs> I still like Eric! Once I get a pic of Scott...or Trish (Hugs Cats)...I'll probably swap them into the role. Until then...generic SHSO sign.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> 4 years later...




Good job spy

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I think I actually got someone to back off from a mission! I got The Infinity Thanos mission invite from a friend, and since I was trying to reach Legendary for Squirrel Girl on my alt account) I accepted. Well it took a long time for him/her to choose a hero before quitting, leaving me to face Thanos solo. Which was fine, since I don't have that mission for my alt and it will help Doreen win 50 adamantium missions. I guess the other player was frustrated that I refused to switch out Doreen and perceived her to be underpowered, not realizing that she's already level 28 plus I had my EotE Spidey sidekick with me. And guess what? Squirrel Girl defeated Thanos solo with just a little help from her squirrel and spider pals. After all, she did beat him in the comics.  :Big Grin:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Thanks to our Redesign Ant-Man contest winners, Ant-Man is now upgraded! Players who already own Ant-Man automatically get his improvements. If you waited, you’ll notice a small price increase if you want to buy him now.
> 
> - Power Emote 1 has so many bugs.. so many…
> - Attack Chain has higher total damage (by a little, haha?) with added stagger and knockdown effects
> - Power Attack 1 (Flying Ants) hit reliability is improved with lower damage each hit but hits more often for higher total damage
> - Power Attack 2 (Shrinking Gas Grenade) has a wider area of effect with longer shrink duration, increased visual effects, and greater damage
> - Power Attack 3 (Ant-Sized Attacks) damage is increased and activates a speed boost
> - Hero-Up area of effect is increased with more bugs… so many bugs… and higher damage


I wonder if we'll get an update this week or if Gaz is considering this Ant-Man buff their week's update?

----------


## Charles LePage

> I wonder if we'll get an update this week or if Gaz is considering this Ant-Man buff their week's update?


Well, I'm still enjoying Big Time Spider-Man and Iron Monger, so I wouldn't be distressed by no new hero this week.

----------


## Carmaicol

I still need FFIW, BTSM and IM, I'm good 'til October, probably.

----------


## millsfan

> Well, I'm still enjoying Big Time Spider-Man and Iron Monger, so I wouldn't be distressed by no new hero this week.


Yea, it is really cool they made 2 new heroes back to back like that.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

I don't mind if we don't get a new hero every week as well, Big Time Spidey and Iron Monger are amazing! And with the achievements and the new level cap, we always have something to do in the game! But looks like Spider-Gwen is coming!

----------


## Iron Maiden

Hi guys.   Had a busy summer so I've not been playing very much.  Plus my new Windows 8 PC didn't handle the game very well.  For now I rely on an old PC running Vista until I give it away.  

Now maybe I missed the announcement about this but when did your ability to craft sidekicks go way?   All I can do is craft titles and no other choice appears.  Do I need to create a support ticket?

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

> I don't mind if we don't get a new hero every week as well, Big Time Spidey and Iron Monger are amazing! And with the achievements and the new level cap, we always have something to do in the game! But looks like Spider-Gwen is coming!


*Next week  :Wink:

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

> Hi guys.   Had a busy summer so I've not been playing very much.  Plus my new Windows 8 PC didn't handle the game very well.  For now I rely on an old PC running Vista until I give it away.  
> 
> Now maybe I missed the announcement about this but when did your ability to craft sidekicks go way?   All I can do is craft titles and no other choice appears.  Do I need to create a support ticket?


There should be a button/symbol on top you can click on, it says "Sidekicks" and has the symbol of the little R.O.B. of the Indestructible Hulk... There you should be able to craft some sidekicks and their badges... Maybe you are in full screen, there it "hides" behind the search bar...I hope you can find it!  :Smile:

----------


## Carmaicol

> Hi guys.   Had a busy summer so I've not been playing very much.  Plus my new Windows 8 PC didn't handle the game very well.  For now I rely on an old PC running Vista until I give it away.  
> 
> Now maybe I missed the announcement about this but when did your ability to craft sidekicks go way?   All I can do is craft titles and no other choice appears.  Do I need to create a support ticket?


Are you playing full screen and only see two tabs and the one for sidekicks missing? I have that problem but if you put your mouse close to the first one you can see the message for Sidekicks pop out and change tabs. Or you can exit full screen and see the three normally.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> *Next week


My bad, I didn't even read the thing! Just saw the picture lol

----------


## CenturianSpy

> 





> UPDATE 1: Maintenance is delayed slightly to 3:45pm PDT.
> 
> Attention, Squads!
> 
> The game will be going offline for maintenance at 3:30pm PDT. Expected downtime is ~1.5 hours with the game back online by 5pm PDT.
> 
> There will be no game update this week as we continue to fix the damage from the blank achievements bug and ready our next wave of new heroes and missions.
> 
> In the meanwhile, we’ve got a weekend sale with related XP bonuses! And we announce the winners of our Create-A-Title contest soon! Super exciting! I hope my “The Pizza-Eating” title wins…
> ...


Trisha "Hugs Cats" used the words "update" and "maintenance" for the downtime...breaking long-standing tradition of separating the terms for new content vs. glitch fixing. 

Naughty Trisha. This also goes to my belief that Scott has moved on/been replaced as our Community Coordinator.

----------


## Carmaicol

Speaking of the Tittle Contest (good luck, everyone!), one of the suggestions was "The Debonair", I want it.

----------


## Project Initiative Cascada

> I don't mind if we don't get a new hero every week as well, Big Time Spidey and Iron Monger are amazing! And with the achievements and the new level cap, we always have something to do in the game! But looks like Spider-Gwen is coming!


I've waited too long and saved up big for Gwen! Bring her on SHSO!!!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

*The Intelligencias Most Wanted Sale*

Posted: August 28, 2015 at 1:58 am


We know you cant collect fractals while in school, so while youre being lectured on fusion-powered biorobotic engineering, The Intelligencia will be busy targeting key heroes for critical discounts!  Each day, a different hero will be on sale.  Then, all selected heroes will appear on sale on the final day for one last chance before returning to regular prices.  The Intelligencias Most Wanted Sale starts Friday, August 28!

On the day of their sale, the Most Wanted Heroes will also have a +100% mission XP bonus!

*Friday*: Beast and Black Panther*Saturday*: Iron Men*Sunday*: Doctor Dooms*Monday*: Hulks*Tuesday*: Henry Pym*Wednesday*: Mr. Fantastics*Thursday*: All Most Wanted Heroes!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Trisha "Hugs Cats" used the words "update" and "maintenance" for the downtime...breaking long-standing tradition of separating the terms for new content vs. glitch fixing. 
> 
> Naughty Trisha. This also goes to my belief that Scott has moved on/been replaced as our Community Coordinator.


Wait are you saying Scott is gone already? If so Gaz is burning through community managers pretty quickly.

----------


## Carmaicol

It seems to me that both Scott and Trisha are temporal replacements for Snacks. I liked the way Scott handled the multiple complaints every week on facebook and the way he answered questions, not as fancy as Snacks but direct and respectful.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Speaking of the Tittle Contest (good luck, everyone!), one of the suggestions was "The Debonair", I want it.


Your extra "t" in "title" makes me chuckle immature-like. 




> Wait are you saying Scott is gone already? If so Gaz is burning through community managers pretty quickly.


I don't know if he was just interim until Gaz found a replacement or if he's moved on. If he has moved on hopefully Trisha starts an account here, if he hasn't it would be nice to know.

----------


## Scott@SHSO

I hope I'm not gone. That's going make our team's morning meetings super awkward.

Just to blow some dust off a few things, Trisha is just giving us all a hand around the community because we all get busy at times and when that tunnel-vision kicks in we sometimes forget to get back to our community... which speaking of, hey guys! 

We'll get to introducing Trisha to the forums here, because it seems she's got a fan club going--which makes me wonder what happened to mine. But like I mentioned, we all get a little occupied with development--especially tackling that nasty zero achievement bug. But we haven't forgotten you guys. Promise.

Also, side snippet for those keeping score. I'm actually a developer as opposed to the coveted title of community manager. But you know them Gazillion boys; our titles never stopped us from shenanigans among our community before.

----------


## Carmaicol

> Your extra "t" in "title" makes me chuckle immature-like.


What can I say Spy, I'm a big fan of _tittles_.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I hope I'm not gone. That's going make our team's morning meetings super awkward.
> 
> …
> 
> We'll get to introducing Trisha to the forums here, because it seems she's got a fan club going--which makes me wonder what happened to mine.


Y'know, Scott, you'll get more fans when you, like, get a cool avatar Spy can affix to his. Just sayin'.

Anyway, about that sale, if Hulks Monday is just for the Banner Hulks, is Mr. Fixit included, meaning his box is on sale with a greater chance of getting him? For Dr. Doom Sunday, will the agents-only Doom bundle be on sale too for those agent who don't have both Dooms yet?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I hope I'm not gone. That's going make our team's morning meetings super awkward.
> 
> Just to blow some dust off a few things, Trisha is just giving us all a hand around the community because we all get busy at times and when that tunnel-vision kicks in we sometimes forget to get back to our community... which speaking of, hey guys! 
> 
> We'll get to introducing Trisha to the forums here, because it seems she's got a fan club going--which makes me wonder what happened to mine. But like I mentioned, we all get a little occupied with development--especially tackling that nasty zero achievement bug. But we haven't forgotten you guys. Promise.
> 
> Also, side snippet for those keeping score. I'm actually a developer as opposed to the coveted title of community manager. But you know them Gazillion boys; *our titles never stopped us from shenanigans* among our community before.


Welcome back, Scott! We're all *BIG* fans of yours...especially when you're generous with your time! Nice, proper use & spelling of the word "titles". And, Trisha will be more than welcome on our little forum here.




> What can I say Spy, I'm a big fan of _tittles_.


<chuckles> I hope tittles never stop you from shenanigans.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

“The Entertaining” is the only way to describe everyone for the creative Titles entered into this incredibly challenging Create-A-Title contest! What a way to finish the summer!

And now, we proudly announce our final winners, each receiving the grand prize of the Gold Badge of their choice, 50 gold, 4 days of Agent membership, and the unique “The Title-Creating” title and their Title entry, both to be added to the game in a future update:

The Cat Hugger, Mr. Bull Cowboy (C’mon, you know this was an easy win!)
The Cheesiest *Gallant Centurion Spy*
The Deadpooligan Duke Super Herald
The Derpy Mr. Intrepid Flyer (You chose wisely. And you had us at Derp.)
The Destroyer of Worlds, Brilliant Architech Gremlin
The Fantabulous Fighting Ravin
The Next Big Thing, Shocking Catching Dart
The True Believing Plucky Mind Bear
The Unbeatable Psychic Ruby Axe
Your Worst Nightmare, Divine Surreal Quail

Congratulations to our winners! Your Gold Badge, gold, and Agent membership should be granted to your accounts before the first Fractal Burst session this Friday (28th). Remember, your Title prizes will be available to you in a near future update (since we have to add them to the game first!).

There were so many Titles that just barely didn’t make the final selection (How does The Untimid Tryhard not make the final cut? GOSH!), so if you didn’t win this time, hang on to those titles or think of ways to make them even better, because this contest was so fun, we’ll do it again soon! Thanks everyone for playing!

https://www.facebook.com/SuperHeroSq...e=1&permPage=1

Congratulations to our very own Spy!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Black Panther and Beast are up for sale at 10% off.

Edit: And yes, Black Panther (and Beast) gets double XP in missions for today. The Impy mission was 30XP + 30 bonus XP. Super fast way to level up!

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> The Entertaining is the only way to describe everyone for the creative Titles entered into this incredibly challenging Create-A-Title contest! What a way to finish the summer!
> 
> And now, we proudly announce our final winners, each receiving the grand prize of the Gold Badge of their choice, 50 gold, 4 days of Agent membership, and the unique The Title-Creating title and their Title entry, both to be added to the game in a future update:
> 
> The Cat Hugger, Mr. Bull Cowboy (Cmon, you know this was an easy win!)
> The Cheesiest *Gallant Centurion Spy*
> The Deadpooligan Duke Super Herald
> The Derpy Mr. Intrepid Flyer (You chose wisely. And you had us at Derp.)
> The Destroyer of Worlds, Brilliant Architech Gremlin
> ...


Congrats Spy and Raven! I think Trisha misspelled Raven's squad name, but it's already fixed, out of all the winners my favorite is "Your Worst Nightmare", genius!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Congrats Spy and Raven! I think Trisha misspelled Raven's squad name, but it's already fixed, out of all the winners my favorite is "Your Worst Nightmare", genius!


Heh, I missed Raven; I was wondering if that was our Raven or not but it was misspelled Ravin at first.

I wonder if Gaz mentioning the Intelligencia means the other members not yet in the game will be added as future bosses. For those not familiar, the Intelligencia is a group of supervillain geniuses:

Doctor Doom (left the group)
Leader (appeared in SHSO promo art years ago)
Mad Thinker (with Awesome Android)
Egghead (appeared in cartoon)
Red Ghost (with his Super Apes)
Wizard

----------


## raw68

COngrats Spy and Raven on your Title wins!

----------


## Iron Maiden

> Hi guys.   Had a busy summer so I've not been playing very much.  Plus my new Windows 8 PC didn't handle the game very well.  For now I rely on an old PC running Vista until I give it away.  
> 
> Now maybe I missed the announcement about this but when did your ability to craft sidekicks go way?   All I can do is craft titles and no other choice appears.  Do I need to create a support ticket?





> Are you playing full screen and only see two tabs and the one for sidekicks missing? I have that problem but if you put your mouse close to the first one you can see the message for Sidekicks pop out and change tabs. Or you can exit full screen and see the three normally.


Thanks for the suggestions.    I only saw the very first tab with the potion making etc as I recall and nothing else. There were no other tabs visible and I think I was in full screen mode too.   I didn't play last night so will check these suggestions out later.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Congratulations to our very own Spy!





> Congrats Spy and Raven! I think Trisha misspelled Raven's squad name, but it's already fixed, out of all the winners my favorite is "Your Worst Nightmare", genius!





> COngrats Spy and Raven on your Title wins!


Thanks, everyone! And congrats to Raven!





> I wonder if Gaz mentioning the Intelligencia means the other members not yet in the game will be added as future bosses. For those not familiar, the Intelligencia is a group of supervillain geniuses:
> 
> Doctor Doom (left the group)
> Leader (appeared in SHSO promo art years ago)
> Mad Thinker (with Awesome Android)
> Egghead (appeared in cartoon)
> Red Ghost (with his Super Apes)
> Wizard


Yeah, I'm hoping Gaz is foreshadowing Leader's arrival. It would be great if he turns out to be the end boss from all these "Fight for Fractals" missions. However, I find it disconcerting that Gaz did not use the word "Illuminati" for this event-sale.

Fun Fact: The Intelligencia created the Red Hulk.

Another Fun Fact: Egghead was voiced by Wayne "Newman!" Knight.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Fractal Burst play is 6 days for members:



Art for Beast/BP sale:

----------


## CenturianSpy

He would've been 98 today. Happy Birthday to the greatest comicbook man of all time, Jack Kirby!

----------


## PhantCowboy

Boo My title was the Cat-Hugger, Idk whether I had it first or whether Mr. Bull Cowboy had it first. Anyways Congrats Spy and Raven.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

That 100% bonus XP is _really_ useful; after just two mega-collects, a 1,000 XP boost potion, 1 Impy mission, and 10 adamantium missions, Black Panther is now level 11, and reached Talented status; plus I got other mission achievements.

----------


## Scott@SHSO

> Y'know, Scott, you'll get more fans when you, like, get a cool avatar Spy can affix to his. Just sayin'.
> 
> Anyway, about that sale, if Hulks Monday is just for the Banner Hulks, is Mr. Fixit included, meaning his box is on sale with a greater chance of getting him? For Dr. Doom Sunday, will the agents-only Doom bundle be on sale too for those agent who don't have both Dooms yet?


You know what, Ray? For you, we'll put the box on sale. We thought it'd be a little frustrating to try and take advantage of a very specific hero sale and fight the _dreaded_ random number generator just to get it. My voodoo is only more of a hobby than it is a career, but I'll see if I can work some juju up to make the odds a little less daunting if I can; no promises. But that box will be on sale. And--between you guys and me--I wouldn't worry about the Doom bundle, the sale we got is way better than the bundle; but then again, it's a one time only deal. So I'd act fast on it if I wasn't infused with cosmic developer power.

And with all my power, still no cool avatar. A moment of silence for my lack of a profile image please.

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

Hey guys, what would you recommend me? I have right now 600k fractals, Midas is 270, the only other hero than him I'm missing is AU Ultron... Should I buy Midas now? Or do you say he's like not worth it? (I know he's Avengers Iron Man in "better") Thanks!

And Scott, will the sale rate (10% for the midas bundle right now) go up or down when it goes again into sale on thursday or will it be exactly the same sale(s)? Thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Hey guys, what would you recommend me? I have right now 600k fractals, Midas is 270, the only other hero than him I'm missing is AU Ultron... Should I buy Midas now? Or do you say he's like not worth it? (I know he's Avengers Iron Man in "better") Thanks!


Wouldn't it be silly to buy Iron Man Midas out of his bundle today for 270,000? His silver badge can't be purchased separately. So, if anyone buys him during this sale for a discounted price, they would still have to spend 300,000 more fractals for his silver badge and medallion. However, if anyone buys his gold badge first, is buying the silver badge even necessary?

Speaking of badges, they should change all descriptions of  bundles (Midas Bundle, Mysterious Mutants Bundle, Phoenix Force Bundle and The Doom Bundle). It could confuse someone because it still stands that we get their *badges*. It should be changed to *silver badges*. In addition, the bundle's pictures that show gold badges should also be changed to silver.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Wouldn't it be silly to buy Iron Man Midas out of his bundle today for 270,000? His silver badge can't be purchased separately. So, if anyone buys him during this sale for a discounted price, they would still have to spend 300,000 more fractals for his silver badge and medallion. However, if anyone buys his gold badge first, is buying the silver badge even necessary?
> 
> Speaking of badges, they should change all descriptions of  bundles (Midas Bundle, Mysterious Mutants Bundle, Phoenix Force Bundle and The Doom Bundle). It could confuse someone because it still stands that we get their *badges*. It should be changed to *silver badges*. In addition, the bundle's pictures that show gold badges should also be changed to silver.


Well noticed, maybe you actually get the bundle, if you get only the hero, this sale is not worth, cause the only way to get his silver badge is trough the bundle, unless you can get Midas's silver badge in mystery boxes, does anyone already got Midas's silver badge in a mystery box?




> All the Tony Stark Iron Men are on sale today in the Shop, each with a +100% mission XP bonus ! Starter Hero Iron Man gets the bonus XP also!
> Arctic Iron Man
> Avengers Iron Man
> Iron Man MK I
> Iron Man MK II
> Iron Man MK 42
> Iron Man Silver Centurion
> Hulkbuster Iron Man
> *Midas Bundle*
> Stealth Iron Man


Edit: Facebook says "Midas Bundle"

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Facebook says "Midas Bundle"


The price of Midas Bundle is still 300,000. Midas alone is 270,000. Look:

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

> The price of Midas Bundle is still 300,000. Midas alone is 270,000. Look:


This could be really bad....A friend of mine just bought Iron Man Midas, and he does NOT have his silver badge...so I guess he doesn´t have his medallion too.... I hope Scott gets online soon to clear this up...Would be really bad, as I am considering to buy him...Also,, I hope I didn´t understand something wrong, so just to clear things up: Iron Man Midas WILL be on sale again on Thursday, right? And he will be for the exact same prize as he is today (right Scott?)...It wouldn´t be worth it to buy Midas without his badge...as if his badge and madallion would be 30k fractals...

I also asked in a facebook commentary for this...I hope it will help  :Wink:  I would like to have this cleared up until Thursday  :Smile:

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> The price of Midas Bundle is still 300,000. Midas alone is 270,000. Look:





> This could be really bad....A friend of mine just bought Iron Man Midas, and he does NOT have his silver badge...so I guess he doesn´t have his medallion too.... I hope Scott gets online soon to clear this up...Would be really bad, as I am considering to buy him...Also,, I hope I didn´t understand something wrong, so just to clear things up: Iron Man Midas WILL be on sale again on Thursday, right? And he will be for the exact same prize as he is today (right Scott?)...It wouldn´t be worth it to buy Midas without his badge...as if his badge and madallion would be 30k fractals...
> 
> I also asked in a facebook commentary for this...I hope it will help  I would like to have this cleared up until Thursday


This is really bad, but probably a mistake that Gaz didn't even realized when they put the sale, I think Gaz will fix this soon, and if someone end up buying, just contact the support, and I'm pretty sure Gaz will give the person the silver badge, they are always very fair on this issues.

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

> This is really bad, but probably a mistake that Gaz didn't even realized when they put the sale, I think Gaz will fix this soon, and if someone end up buying, just contact the support, and I'm pretty sure Gaz will give the person the silver badge, they are always very fair on this issues.


You´re right, but how come that they actually renamed the bundle and put only him..? Well, let´s hope for an answer soon  :Smile: 
But in that case overall, I guess I´m just gonna not buy him today, Thursday I guess  :Wink:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> And with all my power, still no cool avatar. A moment of silence for my lack of a profile image please.


You have the required 20 posts so you should have full access to picking/uploading your avatar and editing your signature. It would be *VERY* helpful if you added links in your signature to the various Gazillion emails where we should send feedback (i.e. best mailbox for glitches/technical issues, best mailbox for general queries -like the current one about the Midas Bundle).


For future use:

----------


## Raven

Wooo can't believe I won something in the title contest and 'grats to Spy too! I just got back from vacation this afternoon and had totally forgotten about the whole thing, made for a nice surprise.  :Smile: 

Oh and I'm calling shotgun on "The Titillating" for the next contest before Spy and Carmaicol get it :P

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> The price of Midas Bundle is still 300,000. Midas alone is 270,000. Look:


They better fix it fast

----------


## millsfan

So they said if you submitted a title they was on "their list" your submission basically doesn't count because they already came up with the idea.  Did we ever get to see their list of titles they made?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Presumably their secret list will appear along with the Top 10 winning titles and the two lists will be distinguished in the shop. That's how I and others interpreted Gaz's FB posts.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Hey, guys. Some of you may have seen me in-game in the past few months. I think life has finally calmed down enough that I can say I'm back! I've just been being a bum about dusting off my CBR account because I don't look forward to cleaning out my inbox.

----------


## Raven

> Hey, guys. Some of you may have seen me in-game in the past few months. I think life has finally calmed down enough that I can say I'm back! I've just been being a bum about dusting off my CBR account because I don't look forward to cleaning out my inbox.


Welcome back!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Hey, guys. Some of you may have seen me in-game in the past few months. I think life has finally calmed down enough that I can say I'm back! I've just been being a bum about dusting off my CBR account because I don't look forward to cleaning out my inbox.


Yay you're back! I've been wondering where you and a few others CBRites have gone.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Here's todays's:

----------


## millsfan

> Hey, guys. Some of you may have seen me in-game in the past few months. I think life has finally calmed down enough that I can say I'm back! I've just been being a bum about dusting off my CBR account because I don't look forward to cleaning out my inbox.


Welcome Back  :Smile:   You haven't missed a lot, hero up went on a long break of no new content for the most part, we think they used developers from hero up on marvel heroes.  Luckily, they have made some really great heroes the past few weeks so it is a great time to return

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Hey, guys. Some of you may have seen me in-game in the past few months. I think life has finally calmed down enough that I can say I'm back! I've just been being a bum about dusting off my CBR account because I don't look forward to cleaning out my inbox.


Wow.its about.time.polite im da marsian who doesnt except regular missions only crisis u should remember me im ur freind on shso

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

I've noticed that the Crisis Edition of "The Fight for Fractals Continues!" is rewarding Antimetal instead of Vibranium, is this happening for everyone?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I've noticed that the Crisis Edition of "The Fight for Fractals Continues!" is rewarding Antimetal instead of Vibranium, is this happening for everyone?


I noticed this in a very small sample size.

Today's sale:

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Welcome back!





> Yay you're back! I've been wondering where you and a few others CBRites have gone.





> Welcome Back   You haven't missed a lot, hero up went on a long break of no new content for the most part, we think they used developers from hero up on marvel heroes.  Luckily, they have made some really great heroes the past few weeks so it is a great time to return





> Wow.its about.time.polite im da marsian who doesnt except regular missions only crisis u should remember me im ur freind on shso


Thanks, guys!

Mars - Yup. I remember you.

Mills - Yeah, I noticed there weren't a lot of updates. Kinda bummed we didn't at least get the new additions to the MCU, but then, the flipside of that is I didn't have to buy 5 more Iron Mans I don't want to complete my squad. I only need War Machine MK 2 and Iron Man Midas. A couple sessions of vibranium farming, and I'll have War Machine. Iron Man Midas... ugh. Really regretting not farming fractals for him before they nerfed zone payouts. He'll probably take me a year, now. And spending that much on Tony just hurts my heart.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Iron Man Midas... ugh. Really regretting not farming fractals for him before they nerfed zone payouts. He'll probably take me a year, now. And spending that much on Tony just hurts my heart.


Wb Pyrebomb, and I agree with you 300,000 seems way too overpriced now, I think they should drop him to 200k or 150k that would still take at least half a year to farm.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Thanks, guys!
> 
> Mars - Yup. I remember you.
> 
> Mills - Yeah, I noticed there weren't a lot of updates. Kinda bummed we didn't at least get the new additions to the MCU, but then, the flipside of that is I didn't have to buy 5 more Iron Mans I don't want to complete my squad. I only need War Machine MK 2 and Iron Man Midas. A couple sessions of vibranium farming, and I'll have War Machine. Iron Man Midas... ugh. Really regretting not farming fractals for him before they nerfed zone payouts. He'll probably take me a year, now. And spending that much on Tony just hurts my heart.



Yes thats great lol amd warmachine mk2 should be simple cuz i have him already also midas yea he a lil to much my bro lvl is 8200+ aka todd eodriguez aka incredible eye turtle

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Yes thats great lol amd warmachine mk2 should be simple cuz i have him already also midas yea he a lil to much my bro lvl is 8200+ aka todd eodriguez aka incredible eye turtle


Wait is that actually his name?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Ah, Incredible Eye Turtle. I see him often in the zones with his Top 10 medallion and 8000+ squad level and level 40 hero. So he's related to a CBR'er.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Wait is that actually his name?


Yes enraged lol

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Ah, Incredible Eye Turtle. I see him often in the zones with his Top 10 medallion and 8000+ squad level and level 40 hero. So he's related to a CBR'er.


Yes hes my older brother lol

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Just had a surprise: I'm in Cyprus at a conference, and got up this morning to play SHSO for a while before going in to the venue to regsiter and - I can't access SHSO at all.  When I go to the SHSO website, I get redirected to a site called 'international.heroup.com', which has Iron Man telling me that 'We're on our way', but that SHSO 'is currently not available in your area'.

Wow.  I thought you could access SHSO from just about everywhere, although you couldn't make payments from certain locations.  I was in Turkey a couple of years ago, which is just a short flight to the north as the crow flies, and had no trouble logging on.

Oh well.  Might actually have to do some work at this conference now!  I'm particularly disappointed because I was going to buy Doctor Doom on Thursday once I had enough fractals in my newbie non-agent account, but that's not going to happen now - I don't get back to SHSO civilization until late Saturday evening!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Wow.  I thought you could access SHSO from just about everywhere, although you couldn't make payments from certain locations.  I was in Turkey a couple of years ago, which is just a short flight to the north as the crow flies, and had no trouble logging on.


I know China blocks heroup.com when I asked my Chinese friends via chat to try it and they're blocked; but Hong Kong, Macau, and maybe Shanghai are exempt. But I don't know if using a VPN can bypass that the way a Facebook friend of mine is able to get on FB from the mainland.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Wb Pyrebomb, and I agree with you 300,000 seems way too overpriced now, I think they should drop him to 200k or 150k that would still take at least half a year to farm.


Thanks, Cowboy! And yeah. That sounds much more reasonable. But I doubt they'll do it, seeing as they just put him "on sale" for 270k this week. Regretting all of those boxes I bought for unreleased cards. I'm sure I could have bought him twice over if I'd saved those fractals instead. Speaking of cards, I am _really_ rusty!



> Ah, Incredible Eye Turtle. I see him often in the zones with his Top 10 medallion and 8000+ squad level and level 40 hero. So he's related to a CBR'er.


So jelly of those medallions! I could have possibly had a blue one if I hadn't taken such a long hiatus. I doubt I'll ever catch up, now.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Today's sale:

----------


## Pyrebomb

Just got a weird bug in Domammu Mia where the portal sucked me up and spit me back out in the same spot. Now I can't advance.

Edit: Wow. Okay, it just did it again. Same portal. The one after the first big barrel of power-ups.

Edit 2: Make that three times in a row. Is it doing this to anybody else? Could it have something to do with using Ant-Man? It's worked fine for me all week until today.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Just got a weird bug in Domammu Mia where the portal sucked me up and spit me back out in the same spot. Now I can't advance.
> 
> Edit: Wow. Okay, it just did it again. Same portal. The one after the first big barrel of power-ups.
> 
> Edit 2: Make that three times in a row. Is it doing this to anybody else? Could it have something to do with using Ant-Man? It's worked fine for me all week until today.


I have the same problem. It only happens with Ant-Man.

----------


## Raven

> Oh well.  Might actually have to do some work at this conference now!  I'm particularly disappointed because I was going to buy Doctor Doom on Thursday once I had enough fractals in my newbie non-agent account, but that's not going to happen now - I don't get back to SHSO civilization until late Saturday evening!


Work at a conference?!??! Are there no bars in Cyprus?  :Confused:

----------


## millsfan

I just played The fight for Fractals: Part 2. I have to say, I appreciate how they listened to what I suggested: How they should reference the fractals in the mission, and tie them into the story more. It was a cool idea to show how the fractals made you powerful. Although the mission added a cool feature, which is great and all, but ALL the new "Normal" missions are absurd/way too difficult. I just want to hop in a mission usually and casually level up my new heroes, yet every time they make a NEW NORMAL MISSION, I feel like I'm playing a crisis mission. I honestly lost all my health, along with my brother like 20+ times. I know this mission is suppose to be a fight against all the villains, but even other new missions make me feel like are a survival mission versing tons of bosses. I honestly dislike the newer missions so much. A "normal" mission to me is basically just a crisis mission filled with OP villains, it's ridiculous. These are suppose to be NORMAL, casual missions which are able to easily be played with any level I feel normal missions use to be a lot different, you played some basic levels, and had a boss at the end. I mean look at every other normal mission like "Ultron: Who turned off the lights", "Magneteors".... The list goes on. Maybe Gazillion has different developers who make missions now, but whoever is making these missions either didn't test these out intending to just relax and play casually, or they don't know how normal missions are suppose to be. I appreciate there being new missions, but at this point, there is no normal missions. They also need to realize this is a kids game. I don't see any kid being able to play that mission at all. I like a challenge and all, but that should be for CRISIS MISSIONS...

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I just played The fight for Fractals: Part 2. I have to say, I appreciate how they listened to what I suggested: How they should reference the fractals in the mission, and tie them into the story more. It was a cool idea to show how the fractals made you powerful. Although the mission added a cool feature, which is great and all, but ALL the new "Normal" missions are absurd/way too difficult. I just want to hop in a mission usually and casually level up my new heroes, yet every time they make a NEW NORMAL MISSION, I feel like I'm playing a crisis mission. I honestly lost all my health, along with my brother like 20+ times. I know this mission is suppose to be a fight against all the villains, but even other new missions make me feel like are a survival mission versing tons of bosses. I honestly dislike the newer missions so much. A "normal" mission to me is basically just a crisis mission filled with OP villains, it's ridiculous. These are suppose to be NORMAL, casual missions which are able to easily be played with any level I feel normal missions use to be a lot different, you played some basic levels, and had a boss at the end. I mean look at every other normal mission like "Ultron: Who turned off the lights", "Magneteors".... The list goes on. Maybe Gazillion has different developers who make missions now, but whoever is making these missions either didn't test these out intending to just relax and play casually, or they don't know how normal missions are suppose to be. I appreciate there being new missions, but at this point, there is no normal missions. They also need to realize this is a kids game. I don't see any kid being able to play that mission at all. I like a challenge and all, but that should be for CRISIS MISSIONS...


The "Fight for Fractals" series are the first of a new style called "Mega-Missions" which Gaz has promised us. They would not fall under your "normal" tag, although I would agree they should have that "Mega-Misssion" label/designation listed on the Mission to make it less confusing for all players. I like the time and difficulty ratings that Gaz has given us, I wish the missions were listed in a better way. I think my next wiki project will be listing the missions in an order based on time and ease.

----------


## Pyrebomb

I haven't tried the normal version of the mission, yet. But I died three times trying the Crisis version before saying, "Screw it. I'll try it again if I can get a solid player to go with me." I can normally get ada on crisis missions solo by taking Loki, who is level 31. But pretty much whatever I do, I can't get through the Juggernaut fight without dying. I need somebody else there to take a few hits because holy crap, there is no downtime. As soon as he stops running and I can target him, he's ready to attack again before I even get off one hit. And this is with a _ranged_ fighter.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> I haven't tried the normal version of the mission, yet. But I died three times trying the Crisis version before saying, "Screw it. I'll try it again if I can get a solid player to go with me." I can normally get ada on crisis missions solo by taking Loki, who is level 31. But pretty much whatever I do, I can't get through the Juggernaut fight without dying. I need somebody else there to take a few hits because holy crap, there is no downtime. As soon as he stops running and I can target him, he's ready to attack again before I even get off one hit. And this is with a _ranged_ fighter.


Meant to tell me.u didnt beat mission i beat normal and crisis with ms marvel .pheonix.midas au ultron and superior spiderman

----------


## millsfan

> The "Fight for Fractals" series are the first of a new style called "Mega-Missions" which Gaz has promised us. They would not fall under your "normal" tag, although I would agree they should have that "Mega-Misssion" label/designation listed on the Mission to make it less confusing for all players. I like the time and difficulty ratings that Gaz has given us, I wish the missions were listed in a better way. I think my next wiki project will be listing the missions in an order based on time and ease.


REALLY?? I had no idea these were the missions for the LEVEL 20+ heroes... Ill have to try it with a higher level hero. I cant think of anything off the top of my head, but I do know other newer missions before the mega missions still were a lot more difficult.  I prefer the simple, fun and concise missions too.  CRISIS missions should be the only challenge for the most part, and  I think they should use the character models for villains like Sandman and give them their own mission based on ONLY THEM.  I love all the original missions that are based on one boss.  Thats really bad on their part.  It should be advertised as only level 20+ heroes can enter.... thats what I thought the point of Mega Missions were for.






> I haven't tried the normal version of the mission, yet. But I died three times trying the Crisis version before saying, "Screw it. I'll try it again if I can get a solid player to go with me." I can normally get ada on crisis missions solo by taking Loki, who is level 31. But pretty much whatever I do, I can't get through the Juggernaut fight without dying. I need somebody else there to take a few hits because holy crap, there is no downtime. As soon as he stops running and I can target him, he's ready to attack again before I even get off one hit. And this is with a _ranged_ fighter.


Ya I realized the Juggernaut SPECIFICALLY in this mission was so difficult, and I realized it is because they have a playable juggernaut now and they gave the boss juggernaut his playable moveset instead of his boss moveset he uses in his older missions.  I kind of dislike when they don't make bosses a boss moveset and just give them their playable move set... it's a lot more complicated to vs a boss when they are basically using a moveset us players use.  It kind of simulates what PVP would be like if they made it.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Meant to tell me.u didnt beat mission i beat normal and crisis with ms marvel .pheonix.midas au ultron and superior spiderman


After my third loss, I didn't care to try any more. In addition to being the most difficult mission to date, it is _ridiculously_ buggy. There are many areas where attacks don't work properly. I lost count of how many times I used Loki's hero-up, and didn't hit a single enemy. At first, I thought it was only happening in narrow corridors where maybe the hammers weren't landing inside the zone. But then it started happening out in the open, too. I don't need the frustration. I'll play something I can actually win vibranium from.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> After my third loss, I didn't care to try any more. In addition to being the most difficult mission to date, it is _ridiculously_ buggy. There are many areas where attacks don't work properly. I lost count of how many times I used Loki's hero-up, and didn't hit a single enemy. At first, I thought it was only happening in narrow corridors where maybe the hammers weren't landing inside the zone. But then it started happening out in the open, too. I don't need the frustration. I'll play something I can actually win vibranium from.


Ok lol well good luck

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> The "Fight for Fractals" series are the first of a new style called "Mega-Missions" which Gaz has promised us. They would not fall under your "normal" tag, although I would agree they should have that "Mega-Misssion" label/designation listed on the Mission to make it less confusing for all players. I like the time and difficulty ratings that Gaz has given us, I wish the missions were listed in a better way. I think my next wiki project will be listing the missions in an order based on time and ease.


I just think the "Mega-Missions" should have a better XP and Fractals rewards!




> Ya I realized the Juggernaut SPECIFICALLY in this mission was so difficult, and I realized it is because they have a playable juggernaut now and they gave the boss juggernaut his playable moveset instead of his boss moveset he uses in his older missions.  I kind of dislike when they don't make bosses a boss moveset and just give them their playable move set... it's a lot more complicated to vs a boss when they are basically using a moveset us players use.  It kind of simulates what PVP would be like if they made it.


I hate when they use "playable moveset" as boss, they attack so fast, and chase you down, it's almost impossible to target and dodge, I don't understand why they used Juggs's "playable moveset" there, in the actual final boss stage, Juggs comes back with the right "boss moveset", and it's ok, you can wait, dodge, breathe, attack.




> After my third loss, I didn't care to try any more. In addition to being the most difficult mission to date, it is _ridiculously_ buggy. There are many areas where attacks don't work properly. I lost count of how many times I used Loki's hero-up, and didn't hit a single enemy. At first, I thought it was only happening in narrow corridors where maybe the hammers weren't landing inside the zone. But then it started happening out in the open, too. I don't need the frustration. I'll play something I can actually win vibranium from.


This is the known Issue they mentioned in the SHIELD SitRep 8/13/15.



> Known Issue: Character scaling in The Fight For Fractals Continue missions may cause attacks to miss.  Attacks should hit normally when sized normally.


Affect more the ranged heroes, when you grab the fractals boost, you became big and shoots over the enemies, also affect the "death from above" HUs, the AoE is affected by the size too, and the hits fell down way more separate and misses everything. With ranged and "death from above" heroes, I normally avoid the fractal boosts, but sometimes you have to grab it, just so the enemies don't, I don't know if they are going to do something about that.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> This is the known Issue they mentioned in the SHIELD SitRep 8/13/15.
> 
> Affect more the ranged heroes, when you grab the fractals boost, you became big and shoots over the enemies, also affect the "death from above" HUs, the AoE is affected by the size too, and the hits fell down way more separate and misses everything. With ranged and "death from above" heroes, I normally avoid the fractal boosts, but sometimes you have to grab it, just so the enemies don't, I don't know if they are going to do something about that.


Yeah, I figured if I waited it out, they would fix it. But I'm not sure if scaling is the issue. I'm pretty sure I missed when I was regular-sized, too.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Yeah, I figured if I waited it out, they would fix it. But I'm not sure if scaling is the issue. I'm pretty sure I missed when I was regular-sized, too.


Maybe It's the sewer part? Most of the death from above don't work right there.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Maybe It's the sewer part? Most of the death from above don't work right there.


It could have been a combination of the two. I'd have to play again to see, and I'm more interested in leveling Mr. Fantastic, atm.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I just think the "Mega-Missions" should have a better XP and Fractals rewards!


Yeah, it should be as easy as adding the fractals and XP you'd get for every bosses Mayhem Mission. 5 bosses in one mission should equal at _least_ 5 Mayhem Missions XP & fractals *PLUS* the standard mission XP and fractals. This should not happen for "Survival Missions".

Wednesday's sale:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

In the meantime, Scott, the upside-down bug is back! Playing with FF Reed in both the Abomintion and Juggernaut missions, the screen flipped when I tried a PU. I could see no pattern as to whether a specific PU caused it (it happened P1 and P2) but I restored the screen by pressing Esc and then switch back to full screen with Alt-Enter, or by using another PU, the former of which of course cost precious seconds in a mission.

And speaking of FF Reed, is it me or is the AoE of his PU and especially his HU wider than for F4 Reed's? Because with FF Reed's HU, enemies and power boost containers behind barriers (such as in the Enchantress mission) and even in the next rooftops (for rooftop stages of missions) are affected. While helpful, it also is a drawback because boosts are released early and sometimes I don't reach them in time.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> And speaking of FF Reed, is it me or is the AoE of his PU and especially his HU wider than for F4 Reed's? Because with FF Reed's HU, enemies and power boost containers behind barriers (such as in the Enchantress mission) and even in the next rooftops (for rooftop stages of missions) are affected. While helpful, it also is a drawback because boosts are released early and sometimes I don't reach them in time.


It does the same thing with F4 Reed. Maybe they buffed him up since you last played as him? The only real differences I see are FF Reed does more damage, and his P2 has a knock-down effect.

----------


## Iron Maiden

Question about the Most Wanted Heroes.     Aren't the ones listed in the daily 100 % bonuses the ones who should get bonus experience?.  I just played Reed and he didn't get the 100 % yet he is listed as a Most Wanted.   :Confused:   I missed the Wednesday all day one but seems it should be every Most Wanted today.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Question about the Most Wanted Heroes.     Aren't the ones listed in the daily 100 % bonuses the ones who should get bonus experience?.  I just played Reed and he didn't get the 100 % yet he is listed as a Most Wanted.    I missed the Wednesday all day one but seems it should be every Most Wanted today.


From Facebook:


> This is the Final Day of The Intelligencia's Most Wanted Sale! If you missed a sale hero before, get them today before they escape and return back to normal prices!
> Please note: *No bonus mission XP on these Heroes today.*

----------


## Iron Maiden

Yeah, but this is what the news page says on the login  :Confused:    So now the FB is more important?   I don't go to their FB page for news.   I expect it to be on the game site.

----------


## Pyrebomb

I don't follow the FB Page either, as I refuse to make an account there. Ugh, this is annoying. They really need to get communication regarding bonus XP straightened out. I couldn't get bonus XP on Crisis missions when they said it was 100% either.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> I don't go to their FB page for news. I expect it to be on the game site.


Yes, it should be on the game site. Looks like they changed their minds about bonus mission XP. This isn't the first time they caused confusion.



> I don't follow the FB Page either, as I refuse to make an account there.


You don't even need to make an account. I don't have a Facebook account, either. Just Google search "shso facebook" and click on the first result. That way, you can always be informed about all notifications and announcements they post. So, you can see everything that is posted there, but you just can't post any replies.

----------


## millsfan

Yea you can still check out their Facebook.  I think they use their news section on their site for bigger posts instead of posting tons of little things there too.  I mean a lot of people use facebook and it is a way of advertising, so you have to expect them to use it.

----------


## Pyrebomb

It's one thing for them to have an FB. It's another thing to post conflicting information on it. The main site _clearly_ stated we'd get bonus XP for all of the sale heroes today.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Unannounced maintenance just now.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Aloha, Squads!
> 
> Unfortunately, the game update planned for this week won't be done cooking until next week. We're still testing the game with the new version 4.6.8f1 Unity Webplayer**, and we're sending back our next hero and Fight For Fractals chapter back for more sparkles. Stay tuned for this week's events for all players, announcing soon!
> 
> Apologies, everyone, but we hope next week's release will be fun when all the pieces are finally put together!
> 
> **This webplayer version is available at http://unity3d.com/webplayer/setup. DO NOT USE IT IF YOUR GAME WORKS. DO NOT UNINSTALL UNITY WEBPLAYER. SERIOUSLY.


.

I wish Gaz would refrain from using the word "Aloha"...

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I wish Gaz would refrain from using the word "Aloha"...


I wish I can finally disembark in Honolulu rather than fuel stopping in my one and only flight via Hawaii right after midnight when it was totally dark outside and I could see absolutely nothing of the famed charm of the islands.

But hey, we've got First Appearance Cyclops and X-Force Archangel!

----------


## Mr E Shoe

> But hey, we've got First Appearance Cyclops and X-Force Archangel!


And do we finally get the long awaited playable Avengers Loki????   :Confused:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> And do we finally get the long awaited playable Avengers Loki????


Holy poop! I didn't even _think_ about that possibility! I've been dejected so many times before...

----------


## Mr E Shoe

my son still asks once a week about when avengers loki is coming...  When he sees the picture that's all I'll hear about till the next update LOL!  So I hope they aren't teasing us again!!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Raven

I'm actually surprised we're getting our 3rd version of Cyclops, I would have thought the 2 we already had were probably all the Cyclops anyone could possibly need or want... Where's Magik, Dazzler, Jubilee, Bishop, Prof-X, etc, etc?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I'm actually surprised we're getting our 3rd version of Cyclops, I would have thought the 2 we already had were probably all the Cyclops anyone could possibly need or want... Where's Magik, Dazzler, Jubilee, Bishop, Prof-X, etc, etc?


You won't hear me argue against getting brand new characters...especially X-Men...but...I love the "First Appearance" characters we're seeing (especially if that gets us a FA Beast). Also, there is a Cyclops_Omega in the code, still...unless Gaz will just use that coding for FA Cyke. I wouldn't mind getting the Bendis version (All-New, Earth-TRN240) of Cyclops (and the rest of the X-Men), the AoA Cyclops, and the Marvel NOW! (also Bendis w/Bachalo) version, too. AND...I'm still holding out for a Phoenix 5 theme.

----------


## magenta

I think this affects Marvel Heroes more, but apparently, Gazillion just had a round of layoffs:

http://massivelyop.com/2015/09/03/ru...-with-layoffs/

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I think this affects Marvel Heroes more, but apparently, Gazillion just had a round of layoffs:


I scanned the comments, there was a lot more concern for MH than for SHSO, but nonetheless the latter will be impacted in some way or another. If Gazillion needs anything like a Community Volunteer in their FB page to help them out, I'm in!

----------


## Raven

> You won't hear me argue against getting brand new characters...especially X-Men...but...I love the "First Appearance" characters we're seeing (especially if that gets us a FA Beast). Also, there is a Cyclops_Omega in the code, still...unless Gaz will just use that coding for FA Cyke. I wouldn't mind getting the Bendis version (All-New, Earth-TRN240) of Cyclops (and the rest of the X-Men), the AoA Cyclops, and the Marvel NOW! (also Bendis w/Bachalo) version, too. AND...I'm still holding out for a Phoenix 5 theme.


FA Beast would be significantly different to our current Beast, if only in appearance, but I just don't see an FA Cyclops bringing anything really new to the table, I found FA Spidey was pretty redundant too.

----------


## Raven

> I wish I can finally disembark in Honolulu rather than fuel stopping in my one and only flight via Hawaii right after midnight when it was totally dark outside and I could see absolutely nothing of the famed charm of the islands.


In all honesty you aren't missing much - Honolulu is an over-priced, crowded, tacky tourist trap. There are some absolutely amazing places to see and visit in Hawaii but Honolulu is not one of them.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I think this affects Marvel Heroes more, but apparently, Gazillion just had a round of layoffs:
> 
> http://massivelyop.com/2015/09/03/ru...-with-layoffs/


Video game/computer programming talent is always in demand. I hope they all find jobs quickly with little inconvenience to their personal lives. 




> I scanned the comments, there was a lot more concern for MH than for SHSO, but nonetheless the latter will be impacted in some way or another. If Gazillion needs anything like a Community Volunteer in their FB page to help them out, I'm in!


I think there are dozens of us on here who would gladly help...especially if they'd give us free memberships!




> FA Beast would be significantly different to our current Beast, if only in appearance, but I just don't see an FA Cyclops bringing anything really new to the table, I found FA Spidey was pretty redundant too.


What if FA Cyke had a Prof X. PU/HU? (I doubt he will...but that would be a game changer)

As a classic Marvel fan I'm all for getting First Appearances (or "Classic") for every character we have in the game...even if they are as redundant as FA Spidey. I'm still holding out for Classic Falcon (even though SDCC '11 showed him in his whites instead of the purple and green), Classic Ms. Marvel, and Luke Cage_2 that are in the game files.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> This Labor Day Weekend, all squads reap the rewards of double mission fractals! Grab a Mystery Box prize Hero and get back into the fight! Let us know what new heroes you get with the extra fractals!
> 
> All Day All Weekend All Squads Mission Burst Play
> 2x Mission Fractals
> Friday through Monday (7th)
> 
> Agents, we know you’ve worked hard for SHIELD. Fighting for fractals can be tough, and finding those tokens for flying Heroes can be rough, so take a break this Labor Day Weekend with an around-the-clock all-weekend-long Fractal Burst!
> 
> All Day All Weekend Burst Play, AGENTS ONLY
> ...







> Add a bit of mystery to your Labor Day picnics and BBQ’s with a sale on all Mystery Boxes! This weekend, Friday through Monday, all Mystery Boxes are 50% less! Been trying to get Thanos? Want to complete your Mystery Master II achievements? This is the weekend to do it!
> 
> Also this weekend, all Mystery Box main prize Heroes have a +100% mission XP bonus! Secret: Check The Watcher for his Gold Badge prize...
> 
> Good luck with the Boxes, and have a fun Labor Day Weekend!

----------


## millsfan

Wait what happened with Gazillion? They fired people, what happened Im confused?

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I'm actually surprised we're getting our 3rd version of Cyclops, I would have thought the 2 we already had were probably all the Cyclops anyone could possibly need or want... Where's Magik, Dazzler, Jubilee, Bishop, Prof-X, etc, etc?


Same. I was so glad when I got the two we already have to level 20. He's like the SHSO playable character equivalent of bad pop--you might listen to it from time to time, but you don't want to be _seen_ listening to it.

Also, that line about sparkles got me all excited for Jubes until I saw the picture. I really do not understand why we don't have her yet. In addition to being in the code for forever, she and Dazzler seem like a perfect fit for SHSO. What kid doesn't love shiny, sparkly, flashing lights? And Dazzler could zip around zones on her roller skates. Instead we get Nighthawk. Who honestly asked for _Nighthawk_?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Also, that line about sparkles got me all excited for Jubes until I saw the picture. I really do not understand why we don't have her yet. In addition to being in the code for forever, she and Dazzler seem like a perfect fit for SHSO. What kid doesn't love shiny, sparkly, flashing lights? And Dazzler could zip around zones on her roller skates. Instead we get Nighthawk. Who honestly asked for _Nighthawk_?


<laughs> I asked for Nighthawk! I want all the Squadron Supreme! Nighthawk, Hyperion, and Power Princess appeared on the TV show:



I'd love to get Jubilee and Dazzler, too...and the Squadron Supreme has its own sparkler in Dr. Spectrum!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Wait what happened with Gazillion? They fired people, what happened Im confused?


Restructuring mostly/mainly at Marvel Heroes.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> <laughs> I asked for Nighthawk!


Pfft. Shoulda known. =P

Yay! Used the sale on boxes to finally get Mini DS. Also farmed enough vibranium for War Machine. Guess it's on to the sidekicks I never bothered to craft.

----------


## millsfan

> Restructuring mostly/mainly at Marvel Heroes.


Oh I don't play Marvel Heroes, just wondering

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I don't know if this been a problem for a while now or not... but I can't seem to get past 76% while loading into the game.
I haven't been playing much lately, but I do remember dealing with the same thing a month or so long ago..

If there was any solution to this, what was it?

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I don't know if this been a problem for a while now or not... but I can't seem to get past 76% while loading into the game.
> I haven't been playing much lately, but I do remember dealing with the same thing a month or so long ago..
> 
> If there was any solution to this, what was it?


Sometimes mine gets stuck at 75% for a long time, but eventually finishes. You may just have to wait it out.

If it actually is stuck, I _think_ it was fixed by deleting your cache and re-installing game files?

----------


## Raven

> I don't know if this been a problem for a while now or not... but I can't seem to get past 76% while loading into the game.
> I haven't been playing much lately, but I do remember dealing with the same thing a month or so long ago..
> 
> If there was any solution to this, what was it?


I get that sometimes, stalls at 76% and eventually gives a cannot connect to server error, I just keep trying and it usually connects on the 2nd or 3rd try. Problem seems to happen more often with Firefox for me.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> I don't know if this been a problem for a while now or not... but I can't seem to get past 76% while loading into the game.
> I haven't been playing much lately, but I do remember dealing with the same thing a month or so long ago..
> 
> If there was any solution to this, what was it?


Switch browsee clear cache

----------


## millsfan

I noticed the last new loading screen was over a year ago (Guardians).  Now that we definitely know they've been working on new characters the past few weeks(,Big Time, Iron Monger,Gwen, Avengers Loki, First Appearance Cyclps, and X-Force Archangel., they should make new loading screens!  It's kinda late now to include SOME of the characters they've been working on lately (since they're out now), but there are AT LEAST 4 other NEW characters that arent out yet, they should include them in a new loading screen!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I noticed the last new loading screen was over a year ago (Guardians).  Now that we definitely know they've been working on new characters the past few weeks(,Big Time, Iron Monger,Gwen, Avengers Loki, First Appearance Cyclps, and X-Force Archangel., they should make new loading screens!  It's kinda late now to include SOME of the characters they've been working on lately (since they're out now), but there are AT LEAST 4 other NEW characters that arent out yet, they should include them in a new loading screen!


Holy hell, we've had that loading screen for a year! I mean come on that terrible, with how much loading is in the game I wish they would update to at least once or twice every to months. It's not interesting to look at the same screen for a year.

----------


## millsfan

> Holy hell, we've had that loading screen for a year! I mean come on that terrible, with how much loading is in the game I wish they would update to at least once or twice every to months. It's not interesting to look at the same screen for a year.


Yeah they use to update it every month or so to show off what they were working on behind the scenes, and to get people excited.  I mean they clearly have models made for at least 4 or more characters, I would think they would be able to make a loading screen with them.  It's little things like a loading screen that get us players excited and hold us over for new content.  I mean if they dont have a graphic designer available to make the loading screens, they should just have one of us do it, they can give me the images, Ill do it if nobody else will  :Big Grin:

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Yeah they use to update it every month or so to show off what they were working on behind the scenes, and to get people excited.  I mean they clearly have models made for at least 4 or more characters, I would think they would be able to make a loading screen with them.  It's little things like a loading screen that get us players excited and hold us over for new content.  I mean if they dont have a graphic designer available to make the loading screens, they should just have one of us do it, they can give me the images, Ill do it if nobody else will


Nope I think you shouldn't stress over that because they should make dis game where it draws attention not make ppl wanna leave and my bro said Shso needs to consider events only for ppl who owns every gold\silver badges and all sidekicks and heroes cuz he said I'm on my way to max lol so wat about good players like me

----------


## Carmaicol

Long time without looking at the Hall of Fame.



Those are a lot of fractals. I don't know if it's possible to make that amount in the new economy.

I saw one of your suspicious Squads, Spy, 6900 Level, 6400 Achievements.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Long time without looking at the Hall of Fame.
> 
> Those are a lot of fractals. I don't know if it's possible to make that amount in the new economy.
> 
> I saw one of your suspicious Squads, Spy, 6900 Level, 6400 Achievements.


It's impossible, even to the old economy...

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

I'm not able to play missions now. I'm so close to just quitting this game or going on a long break, I don't know. sigh

----------


## millsfan

> Nope I think you shouldn't stress over that because they should make dis game where it draws attention not make ppl wanna leave and my bro said Shso needs to consider events only for ppl who owns every gold\silver badges and all sidekicks and heroes cuz he said I'm on my way to max lol so wat about good players like me


I'm not understanding what you're trying to say.  Having loading screens advertising future content will bring more people toward the game.. not sure what you mean

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Long time without looking at the Hall of Fame.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are a lot of fractals. I don't know if it's possible to make that amount in the new economy.
> 
> I saw one of your suspicious Squads, Spy, 6900 Level, 6400 Achievements.





> It's impossible, even to the old economy...


Those Top 2 probably need to be banned...




> I'm not understanding what you're trying to say.  Having loading screens advertising future content will bring more people toward the game.. not sure what you mean


If Gaz has time to make banners they have time to make loading screens..._MUCH_ more people see the loading screens.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> If Gaz has time to make banners they have time to make loading screens..._MUCH_ more people see the loading screens.


 Seriously. All they do is take some posed character models and slap a background on it. When I take a nearly year-long hiatus and come back to the same loading screen, that's pretty sad.

Just had a painful reminder of why I never accept random invites. I can beat Onslaught Onslaught on ada solo. You'd think it would be even easier with three other players. But no. There always has to be that one idiot who charges ahead even though they have zero health. I kept leaving all of the fruit for this guy and he wouldn't even pick it up. He died at least three times and brought us down to silver. -.-

----------


## millsfan

Maybe they will make a new loading screen if they see how special it is to us!

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> I'm not understanding what you're trying to say.  Having loading screens advertising future content will bring more people toward the game.. not sure what you mean


No i mean a cover of a book makes da reader determine if they gonna read the book or not just like shso

----------


## Pyrebomb

Even if they just took some old ones and put them on a cycle so you got a different loading screen every time, it would be an improvement. Or release the character files and let us make some. They'd be fully stocked then. =P

You know I'd make one with ALL the Thors. Speaking of, I was really happy to see Amora is playable, now! Though I'm a bit disappointed she doesn't have any dialogue or team-up bonuses with Loki (Mean Girls? Green Meanies?), and the file that plays when you complete a solo mission really doesn't sound like her voice.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Long time without looking at the Hall of Fame.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are a lot of fractals. I don't know if it's possible to make that amount in the new economy.
> 
> I saw one of your suspicious Squads, Spy, 6900 Level, 6400 Achievements.


Is that even possible to get that much now I mean my bro lol has 500k plus bout 2 million u have to be on more than 10 hrs a day

Scary who will be top ten now

----------


## Iron Maiden

Yeah, I mean I have other games I like to play and never play more than an hour for this past year or so.  Even though I joined some 4 years ago, I've not hit 3400 yet for squad level because I refuse to buy or play characters I find to be boring repeats  (Spider-Man, etc)




> Seriously. All they do is take some posed character models and slap a background on it. When I take a nearly year-long hiatus and come back to the same loading screen, that's pretty sad.
> 
> Just had a painful reminder of why I never accept random invites. I can beat Onslaught Onslaught on ada solo. You'd think it would be even easier with three other players. But no. There always has to be that one idiot who charges ahead even though they have zero health. I kept leaving all of the fruit for this guy and he wouldn't even pick it up. He died at least three times and brought us down to silver. -.-


I know what you mean.   What really annoys me is the bad team player who sees you just took a big hit but races you to the fruit and grabs it even though they are not in danger of dying.

----------


## CenturianSpy

RCL, you need to clear your out your PMs!

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> RCL, you need to clear your out your PMs!


Sorry, try again!

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

I know four people close to max lvl!

----------


## Charles LePage

> I know four people close to max lvl!


I believe you.

----------


## marvel2136

Spy, did you got more information about the upcoming chracters? (Professor X etc) 

Passable Icy Blade

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I know four people close to max lvl!


You know four people who should be reported *BY YOU* to Gaz to get their accounts banned. They are obviously cheating. They are stealing from Gaz and this community. 




> Spy, did you got more information about the upcoming chracters? (Professor X etc)
> Passable Icy Blade


Gaz has worked on several of the upcoming heroes that were leaked in mid-May (linked here on our "Most Wanted" thread). There hasn't been anything on Xavier in quite a while. The last "Sneak Peak" photo included X-Force Archangel, First Appearance Cyclops, and (possibly) the new playable Loki...although I think the new Loki will be the non-Avengers linked one. Trisha "Hugs Cats" also posted a "Sneak Peak" of Spider-Gwen on August 27th as well as mentioning Ronan.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Gaz has worked on several of the upcoming heroes that were leaked in mid-May (linked here on our "Most Wanted" thread). There hasn't been anything on Xavier in quite a while. The last "Sneak Peak" photo included X-Force Archangel, First Appearance Cyclops, and (possibly) the new playable Loki...although I think the new Loki will be the non-Avengers linked one. Trisha "Hugs Cats" also posted a "Sneak Peak" of Spider-Gwen on August 27th as well as mentioning Ronan.


Non-Avengers Loki? I'm assuming you mean the 90's-inspired 616 version already in-game. I _really_ want AoA Loki, but that ship has probably sailed since the series ended last month. As if this whole Secret Wars event wasn't awful enough, it got the _one_ Thor title I was enjoying canceled.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> I believe you.



Hmmmm i meant three

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

[QUOTE=CenturianSpy;1467835]You know four people who should be reported *BY YOU* to Gaz to get their accounts banned. They are obviously cheating. They are stealing from Gaz and this community. 

Spy not all people are haking gummy lemur soldier did but my brother does he count and he has 4 year acc badge
 And lvl 8200+ acc? Also top ten badge mainly

----------


## Carmaicol

Now, that's a great squad name!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> You know four people who should be reported *BY YOU* to Gaz to get their accounts banned. They are obviously cheating. They are stealing from Gaz and this community.





> Spy not all people are haking gummy lemur soldier did but my brother does he count and he has 4 year acc badge
>  And lvl 8200+ acc? Also top ten badge mainly


Listen... My squad level is in the low 6000s, Commander Cowboy Battler is in the 6300s, Charles' (Squire Valiant Snail) squad is around 6200 and I know that we've all been faithful playing members for 4 years. I am _very_ suspicious of anyone's (including your brother's) account that is over 7000 *BECAUSE I KNOW HOW LONG IT TAKES TO LEVEL UP HEROES TO 40 MAX*. The math doesn't add up...unless someone is buying a ton of gold and converting it to fractals. Which would mean someone is spending over a thousand dollars. Which is possible...I've always said that within the 8 million accounts there's probably a m(b)illionaire or m(b)illionaire's kid playing who could do this. But, since you know THREE that are close...I'm going to assume they all are using the same hack.

----------


## Carmaicol

Yeah, his brother has a 4-year medallion and the last time I saw him, almost 24k achievement points. He's on the Top 10 Squads and is failry easy to see him playing, mostly collecting. If he's cheating at least he's doing some work. And he's not in the Hall of Fame. I'm curious for the rest of the names, of course.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Listen... My squad level is in the low 6000s, Commander Cowboy Battler is in the 6300s, Charles' (Squire Valiant Snail) squad is around 6200 and I know that we've all been faithful playing members for 4 years. I am _very_ suspicious of anyone's (including your brother's) account that is over 7000 *BECAUSE I KNOW HOW LONG IT TAKES TO LEVEL UP HEROES TO 40 MAX*. The math doesn't add up...unless someone is buying a ton of gold and converting it to fractals. Which would mean someone is spending over a thousand dollars. Which is possible...I've always said that within the 8 million accounts there's probably a m(b)illionaire or m(b)illionaire's kid playing who could do this. But, since you know THREE that are close...I'm going to assume they all are using the same hack.




Let me tell u something spy outta respect everyone dont lvl slowly like u also ppl dont just buy memberships and no gold my bro told me all do respect he dont have time for u and your hacker beliefs he said he been buying gold three timed a month he said aneed any proof hell give u his acc and u cn check for yourself and he uses portions unlike u and other ppl so dont get mad ciz im higher than u its just means u need to pick up the pace words coming from todd my brother

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Yeah, his brother has a 4-year medallion and the last time I saw him, almost 24k achievement points. He's on the Top 10 Squads and is failry easy to see him playing, mostly collecting. If he's cheating at least he's doing some work. And he's not in the Hall of Fame. I'm curious for the rest of the names, of course.



I wonder do ppl need a i bought gold badge to prove they didn't hack

----------


## Ravin' Ray

So, how did the weekend events turn out for you guys? My alt account got Juggernaut (yay!) plus three sidekicks: Mini Ghost Rider, R.O.B., and Mini Dark Surfer, which means I now have all four box-only sidekicks on _both_ accounts. Not too shabby!

----------


## Raven

> I wonder do ppl need a i bought gold badge to prove they didn't hack


Gold Cock trophy would seem appropriate for those hacker pricks...

----------


## Pyrebomb

> So, how did the weekend events turn out for you guys? My alt account got Juggernaut (yay!) plus three sidekicks: Mini Ghost Rider, R.O.B., and Mini Dark Surfer, which means I now have all four box-only sidekicks on _both_ accounts. Not too shabby!


Spent 3k fractals on boxes and finally got mini DS. Used the XP bonus to level some of the box heroes I'm not crazy about playing with to 20. I wish I coulda farmed more fractals, but Mom had me running a bunch of dumb errands.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Let me tell u something spy outta respect everyone dont lvl slowly like u also ppl dont just buy memberships and no gold my bro told me all do respect he dont have time for u and your hacker beliefs he said he been buying gold three timed a month he said aneed any proof hell give u his acc and u cn check for yourself and he uses portions unlike u and other ppl so dont get mad ciz im higher than u its just means u need to pick up the pace words coming from todd my brother


Again, your brother has level upped 3X faster than five veteran players *COMBINED*. I have a right to be suspicious. 

Here's my math: Your brother is 2000 squad levels higher than FIVE very well-known veterans who play regularly. So, we can assume that he has 20 extra levels (from the old max 20 to the new max 40) for 100 characters: 20 X 100 = 2000

It takes 150,000 XP points to go from 20 to 40. That means it takes 20.69 (I'll round that down to 20 for easier math) potions to go from 20 to 40 for *ONE* character: 150,000/7250  where the 7250 = 5000 XP potion + membership bonus + XP potion bonus. So, let's say 20 potions.

So, 20 potions (per character) X 100 characters = 2000 potions.

2000 potions X 450 fractals (per potion) = 900,000 fractals. Which again is a low ball estimate.

900,000 fractals X 90 Gold/1,000 fractals =  81,000 gold

81,000 gold X $95.95/11,000 gold = $706.54

I have no doubt that your brother bought some gold packs. Do I believe he bought $700 worth? No. I don't believe he has bought over $100 in the last three months. Which is still good if he bought that much because it increases SHSO's continuation. 

So, if your brother did not buy the $700 worth of gold he would have to leveled up his heroes the old fashioned way...which he claims to have done at a rate 3X faster than FIVE players who average over 2 hours a day. Easy math tells me that he would have to play 30 hours/day. And since there isn't 30 hours in one day...

Should I also mention that you said he had over 2 million in fractals currently?

Knowing all this, how could anyone _not_ be suspicious that your brother used a hack?

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

Hello spy nice to meet u now u think I hacked nope.Gotta have skills all them fracs u got u should use to try lvling up.also hmmm I been playimh for.4 years want my pass and login ill give jyst to shut u down already.I can afford buying gold thank u.Had au since he came.out amd I.have 550k fracs not 2 mill so dont try to bann my acc I worked hard on it and spent ova.1000$ on my acc again I need no hsck Im already good dont wanna be even better (laughing super hard)any problems ask to speak to me from my lil bro peace hacker beluver

----------


## Wollomby

> Spent 3k fractals on boxes and finally got mini DS. Used the XP bonus to level some of the box heroes I'm not crazy about playing with to 20. I wish I coulda farmed more fractals, but Mom had me running a bunch of dumb errands.


I didn't get a chance to login this weekend due to RL stuff  :Frown:    But I already had all the box goodies thank goodness!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hello spy nice to meet u now u think I hacked nope.Gotta have skills all them fracs u got u should use to try lvling up.also hmmm I been playimh for.4 years want my pass and login ill give jyst to shut u down already.I can afford buying gold thank u.Had au since he came.out amd I.have 550k fracs not 2 mill so dont try to bann my acc I worked hard on it and spent ova.1000$ on my acc again I need no hsck Im already good dont wanna be even better (laughing super hard)any problems ask to speak to me from my lil bro peace hacker beluver


You're coming in the middle of a conversation. I think everyone on this forum knows that I'm the biggest proponent of people spending their money on this game. I'm a firm believer that no one should question another person's spending habits when it comes to time and money. Most 4-year members have spent between $500-$600 on this game. If you spent over $1000 you deserve all the benefits that come with it. Someone, with a 4-year membership, would have to spend that much (or close to it based on my low ball $700 estimate) to have an 8000+ squad level. Someone who hasn't been a member over 3-years would have to spend a _lot_ more, that is why we all should be suspicious of *all* accounts with over 1 million fractals or a newly 5000+ squad level. AND Gaz should take a long look at all accounts over 5000+ with extra-scrutiny on those over 7000+...this includes my low 6000 account (I've said this many times). Many of us go as far as reporting all names we seem to be suspicious.

Players with high squad levels _should_ welcome scrutiny and suspicion of their accounts because we know the time and money it took to get there. We _should_ want those who got there by other means removed from the game. 

Congrats to all who have done it the right way, and I hope this includes Mars' brother.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Work at a conference?!??! Are there no bars in Cyprus?


I guess from this remark Raven has experienced quite a few conferences!  Yes, there was a very nice beach bar/restaurant in Limassol where i spent quite a bit of time with my conference buddies, but it would have been even nicer if I could have accessed SHSO there.

And not only did I miss the chance to get Doc Doom on sale for my newbie non-agent account, I also missed a fractal burst weekend and a mystery box sale!!  It couldn't be worse!  Now we have a pretty strong promise of a significant update this week, which probably means no fractal burst weekend (except in relation to playing the new content, maybe), and certainly no mystery box sale.  Bother!  I don't think I've ever wished for a delayed new content release, but if it meant another fractal burst weekend/sale event, I'd be pretty happy....  Maybe not the case for the rest of you out there, though, itching as you are for new content.

----------


## raw68

Wonder what the UPDATE will be today or if they will be delaying it again?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Wonder what the UPDATE will be today or if they will be delaying it again?


I'm looking forward to my new Title!

----------


## raw68

> I'm looking forward to my new Title!


Shouldn't have taken too much code for a Title.  Hopefully you will get it today!!!

----------


## ScarXL

CenturionSpy can I have my name in the CBR/SHSO player directory?
Squad Name: Uncanny Soldier Bugler
Username: ScarXL

----------


## Carmaicol

> Shouldn't have taken too much code for a Title.  Hopefully you will get it today!!!


Maybe we will get a picture of some unreleased character already using one of the new titles.

----------


## millsfan

Yesterday, my brother and I tried running some missions, and we encountered some new glitches we've never had.  

1.  I couldn't load into some missions (had to refresh/re log on)
2.  When my brother and I were in a mission lobby and prepared, we pressed "Start" and the mission wouldn't start.
3.  When I QUIT the mission and went back to the Daily Bugle, the mission I tried starting with my brother would start ONCE I QUIT.. he would be put into the mission.... very odd. 

EDIT: Online now, and still, My brother cant even play missions with me!  I either don't load into the lobby, or when we start, it wont start unless I leave!  Gazillion what has happened to HERO UP? I remember the days where I could run missions no problem.

----------


## Raven

> I'm looking forward to my new Title!


the hacker beluver?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> the hacker beluver?


Then I saw her face...and I'm a hacker beluver.

----------


## marvel2136

Do you guys know what is the reason why did them not update SHSO Thursday? I am really waiting for Spider-Gwen :Big Grin:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Do you guys know what is the reason why did them not update SHSO Thursday? I am really waiting for Spider-Gwen


I'm guessing Labor Day hangovers.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Yesterday, my brother and I tried running some missions, and we encountered some new glitches we've never had.  
> 
> 1.  I couldn't load into some missions (had to refresh/re log on)
> 2.  When my brother and I were in a mission lobby and prepared, we pressed "Start" and the mission wouldn't start.
> 3.  When I QUIT the mission and went back to the Daily Bugle, the mission I tried starting with my brother would start ONCE I QUIT.. he would be put into the mission.... very odd. 
> 
> EDIT: Online now, and still, My brother cant even play missions with me!  I either don't load into the lobby, or when we start, it wont start unless I leave!  Gazillion what has happened to HERO UP? I remember the days where I could run missions no problem.


I think this is a pretty common problem at the moment, I find it hard to recall the last time I went into a mission with a full team of four heroes.  Nearly every time the mission hangs before starting, until one or more squaddie loses patience and quits the mission.  Then, it starts.  Happened to me this morning with Ock It To Me, four heroes ready to go, takes forever to start, two squaddies drop out and then the mission kicks in.  Bug, bug, bug.  Maybe one reason why the update doesn't seem to be happening again this week.  At least give us a fractal burst play weekend, please!

----------


## ScarXL

It's 2:50 AM, Saturday, here...
Still waiting for an update...
It's very cold.

----------


## Xapto

> It's 2:50 AM, Saturday, here...
> Still waiting for an update...
> It's very cold.


Well you probably don't have to wait too long now update coming. Downtime is expected to be 1.5 hours.

New heroes and "The Fight For Fractals" mission is coming!

EDIT: It's coming down in 10 minutes

----------


## Charles LePage

> It's 2:50 AM, Saturday, here...
> Still waiting for an update...
> It's very cold.


This will thaw you out...

----------


## ScarXL

YESSS OSE ANNWITQNAWOWANOITNOANWTI
...
Sorry.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I have a strong suspicion a "destructive" hero will be the weekend World Event prize after the update.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Happy to read that we are getting some heroes for this update. The more heroes they dish out, the better.

----------


## ScarXL

Like you said Raymond it would be nice for them to add either Iron Spider or Giganto for the weekend World Event prize.

(and gwenpool)

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Happy to read that we are getting some heroes for this update. The more heroes they dish out, the better.


I sure hope that "heroes" is plural...getting excited!

----------


## ScarXL

They actually accepted my suggestion to put Armored Spider-Man as the Watcher Prize, but tomorrow.
Today it will be Arm N Hammer M's suggestion: Cap. America Super-Soldier (to honor the 9/11 victims).

----------


## CenturianSpy

Nice. Gaz just gave away a Carnage on FB.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Nice. Gaz just gave away a Carnage on FB.


Sorta, Spy. Gaz had a contest during the 5-minutes to downtime for update announcement that the first player to type "Carnage my brainage" in the in-game chat would win him, and the very person who asked about it on FB was the first and won!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Sorta, Spy. Gaz had a contest during the 5-minutes to downtime for update announcement that the first player to type "Carnage my brainage" in the in-game chat would win him, and the very person who asked about it on FB was the first and won!


On the in-game message?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> On the in-game message?


Yup, that one. I got beaten to it.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Yup, that one. I got beaten to it.


That's a cool contest.


Game is up, ladies and germs.

----------


## Ravin' Ray



----------


## Charles LePage

Two new heroes:

----------


## CenturianSpy

Beaten to it by my better!

----------


## Ace

Can someone tell me if First Appearance Cyclops is a repaint. His price seems cheap.

----------


## spideyman

> Beaten to it by my better!


Is archangel is a repaint as well?

----------


## Carmaicol

Thanks for the invite, RCL. The game is running with so much lag for me since this morning, I couldn't even move or aim for most of the mission, but such a great mission!

Anyway, the game crashed in the reward screen. I don't even know if it counted.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Can someone tell me if First Appearance Cyclops is a repaint. His price seems cheap.





> Is archangel is a repaint as well?


Both are buffed repaints. My Level 5 FA Cyke is a buzzsaw already.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I just played the new fractals mission with my non-agent by making my agent invite him. It's a mash-up of many Asgardian-themed missions like 1000 Apples a Day, The Gods of Thunder, and Curse of Malekith. Gaz is tying up this megamission thematically to the MCU, because with this missions the SHSO equivalent of the Infinity Stones are seen. The final bosses, as you might guess, are
*spoilers:*
Loki and Thanos
*end of spoilers*
Also, my non-agent got an XP bonus for this mission.

----------


## raw68

Thank You RCL for the New Mission invites.  Appreciate the help in getting the Fractals and XP.  Thanks Again.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Thanks for the invite, RCL. The game is running with so much lag for me since this morning, I couldn't even move or aim for most of the mission, but such a great mission!
> 
> Anyway, the game crashed in the reward screen. I don't even know if it counted.


I noticed you were "teleporting" sometimes, but you were in the score at the end, hope it worked for you!




> Thank You RCL for the New Mission invites.  Appreciate the help in getting the Fractals and XP.  Thanks Again.


Thank you for accepting the invites! We did both missions in a row! Was fun!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Thank You RCL for the New Mission invites.  Appreciate the help in getting the Fractals and XP.  Thanks Again.


Yeah, that was a tough but fun mission. At times the screen was so cluttered by the PU visual effects we couldn't see who we were hitting!

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Yeah, that was a tough but fun mission. At times the screen was so cluttered by the PU visual effects we couldn't see who we were hitting!


Yeah, playing for the first time with 4 players is such a mess, hard to see what is going on, but we did great!

Thor is blocking me in the screenshot, how rude!

----------


## Xapto

> Both are buffed repaints. My Level 5 FA Cyke is a buzzsaw already.


Is Cyclops a repaint of A. Cyclops or the regular one?

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Is Cyclops a repaint of A. Cyclops or the regular one?


Regular Cyclops' repaint, but buffed like crazy, SSD style, what does not make any sense to me, the "First Appearance" being so strong, X-Force Archangel is also SDD style.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Again with the facebook page and main site saying something completely different. Which hero _really_ gets bonus XP this weekend, Iron Monger or First Appearance Cyclops?

Edit: Considering my test run of Iron Monger with Impy, it isn't him. Gaz really needs to get its crap together.

Edit 2: Is the new Cyke's P2 supposed to cause regen? Because the health icon doesn't show up in a power-up slot or circle my hero, but my health _definitely_ started regenerating after I used it.

Edit 3: Okay, not only did Gaz say Iron Monger would have bonus XP when he doesn't, they completely neglected to mention that the new Archangel _does_. I shouldn't have to find weekend event info out by trial and error.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Is the new Cyke's P2 supposed to cause regen? Because the health icon doesn't show up in a power-up slot or circle my hero, but my health _definitely_ started regenerating after I used it.


Regular Cyclops also have this regen, and he's in the game like forever, but the regen so weak, recovery only 1 health overtime, I don't even count as a health boost, more bizarre to me is that his PA's names are like Astonishing Cyclops, but he plays like regular Cyclops... and the new mission "The Fight For Fractals in Asgard!" with the wrong name too...

----------


## Pyrebomb

It's pretty glitchy, too. In the regular version, when Avengers Thor came to help me with Malekith, he froze throwing his hammer and stayed like that until I cleared the area. In the crisis version, when Classic Thor was supposed to help with Amora, he flat out ran off on me. IDK if he was clearing enemies farther up the path or what, but it was weird. And then in the battle where all three Thors help you, their health meters showed up at the bottom of the screen as if they were villains.

----------


## Arnier

Hi
Here's some info for the wiki:
I've just got Thor from the Stormbreaker Box

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Hi
> Here's some info for the wiki:
> I've just got Thor from the Stormbreaker Box


Updated! I had my suspicious about that, cause it make sense Thor being there, but nice to have someone that actually won the hero to confirm! Thanks!

----------


## Mr E Shoe

I'm probably just missing something obvious, but isn't this the third fight for fractals mission, but the "news" on the game site says it's 4 of 4???

And I was getting 3x fractals as an agent today on megacollecting and I think on missions, but maybe missed that being announced? 

ugh, and still waiting for ALoki....   :Frown:

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Yeah, that was a tough but fun mission. At times the screen was so cluttered by the PU visual effects we couldn't see who we were hitting!


Nice to se the cbr ppl
chillin lml and general I wasnt trying to get on board yesterday so I didnt k I was gonna geton board also I had to die cuzi was hlding u up lmao

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

2015_175x100_FinalFractals.jpg

What happend to Part 3?

By the way guys I just want you guys to know I have some real life problems going on right now which is why Im not on here.

----------


## Mr E Shoe

hmmmmm....  Just played the new crisis mission solo with thunderbolt punisher and made it all the way through, then when all the baddies were defeated and it was myself and the avengers standing around, the mission never went to the scores screen...................  I tried waiting around, sending in FFF, nothing seemed to break it loose so I had to travel out to a city.  When I checked I didn't get credit for finishing the mission....  ugh....  Fun, but would be nice to get credit for it (fractals and such).

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I'm probably just missing something obvious, but isn't this the third fight for fractals mission, but the "news" on the game site says it's 4 of 4???
> 
> And I was getting 3x fractals as an agent today on megacollecting and I think on missions, but maybe missed that being announced? 
> 
> ugh, and still waiting for ALoki....


The only thing you're missing is that Gaz' communication skills are deteriorating at ridiculous speeds. -.-

----------


## Raven

> The only thing you're missing is that Gaz' communication skills are deteriorating at ridiculous speeds. -.-


They recently changed personnel, from Eric who was pretty awesome frankly, to Scott who seems to be handling it in addition to other duties he already had, so yeah communication is a little spotty ATM.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Hoooooooooooooooly crap. I just tried the new crisis mission with a partner, and it is even glitchier than when solo. I don't know if I can even remember all of the weird things that happened.

1. On Muspelheim, when Amora turned me into Loki, my overall health went from 360 to 240. It stayed at 240 even once I turned back into my chosen hero.
2. Right around the time this happened, the person I was playing with disappeared. I thought he had quit on me or been disconnected, but he was back when we got to the Asgard stage. After I played the entire fire stage _by myself!_
3. The yellow infinity gem in Asgard shrank me.
4. At times my health meter couldn't decide what it was doing. Numerically it said I was 240/240 (again, my max XP should have been 360), but the gauge showed me near death.
5. Then my health meter disappeared _altogether_. Here is a pic of that, which also shows how Thor's HP shows up in the villain slot.

glitchesgalore.jpg
6.As you can see, the other player was Thunderbolts Punisher. During the battle pictured, I suffered damage + knockback whenever he used his hero-up.

Needless to say, I died a lot. Coulson isn't my best hero to begin with, then the game decided to arbitrarily nerf my HP by 1/3 and let me fly blind as to how much I had. Really sorry, Dire Tiger Sergeant.

Edit: Played it on regular solo. Health meter disappeared entirely during the same battle as it did in crisis. The one in Asgard against Avengers Loki that the three Thors help you with.

----------


## happyman2

That new mission is pretty bugged.  I was tb Punisher and Blade was the other player.  Blade had no display ( Name, Health Bars).  I thought the player dropped until I noticed Blade was around for the whole mission.   Also I kept getting the floating bug with Indestructible Hulk.  My main gripe is that a mission that long should have a better payoff( more fracts).  At one point today the fract bonus was x3 and I'm an Agent.
Love the new Archangel and Cyclops.  They are fun to play.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Based on your comments here, and the experience RCL and Co and I had on the crisis mission, it's hit-and-miss as far as encountering deal-breaking bugs is concerned. I did see the Thors' health bars at the bottom of my screen, and RCL's icon and heath bar disappeared after he was transformed by the lightning in stage 1 but he was still in the game, but otherwise we finished the mission. I also noticed it gave out top tier crafting parts.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Based on your comments here, and the experience RCL and Co and I had on the crisis mission, it's hit-and-miss as far as encountering deal-breaking bugs is concerned. I did see the Thors' health bars at the bottom of my screen, and RCL's icon and heath bar disappeared after he was transformed by the lightning in stage 1 but he was still in the game, but otherwise we finished the mission. I also noticed it gave out top tier crafting parts.


Yeah, when I played them yesterday, they were a bit buggy, but manageable. Today? Hahaha, nope.
The regular version of the mission also gives top tier parts. Is the crisis version supposed to give you two different trophies, though? I noticed it gave both the Infinite Cube (which you get from the first Fight for Fractals mission) and Mischief Cube. I wasn't sure if that was intentional, since it's a 3-part mission or not.

----------


## Carmaicol

Everybody is talking about the new bugs but it's nice to see the old ones still _working_.



Flying off the city in Bombs Away.

----------


## CenturianSpy

I'm gaining on you, Charles!

----------


## Charles LePage

> I'm gaining on you, Charles!


Catch me if you can!   :Smile:

----------


## Pyrebomb

After playing the new mission a few more times, I've concluded that all of the really horrible bugs are caused when you allow Enchantress to turn you into various Asgardians. Which is also why it seems to break on me during the last Asgard battle each time--the screen is so filled with characters during that fight, it is very difficult to avoid them all. 

Today, I got turned into Thor and my max health got dropped to 175. _175!_ Even after I turned back. Why are those blasts coded green, and not red? That's sure not a buff in _my_ book. And after turning back into myself, my health meter was only visible for a few more seconds before disappearing. I only managed to stay alive by running around and healing myself while the Thors did all the work for me.

Also, the Thor that shows up in the villain spot kinda_ is_ a villain? The game shows them there whenever Amora hits a giant with one of her spells, and he gets turned into Thor. Normally, they act as "good guys" for that period and you can't attack them, so it was hard to tell. But just now the graphics lagged, showing a giant as Thor when he should have turned back. I was very confused as to why my helper was attacking me, but saw that when I targeted him it affected the phantom health meter.

----------


## ScarXL

Before Recharged having a squad level that I got now was considered awesome
But now it's meh

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Is it just me, or is there an undocumented 3× fractal burst for agents right now?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Is it just me, or is there an undocumented 3× fractal burst for agents right now?


I'm getting 3X, too. So it maybe a surprise event...or possibly the new norm?

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> After playing the new mission a few more times, I've concluded that all of the really horrible bugs are caused when you allow Enchantress to turn you into various Asgardians. Which is also why it seems to break on me during the last Asgard battle each time--the screen is so filled with characters during that fight, it is very difficult to avoid them all. 
> 
> Today, I got turned into Thor and my max health got dropped to 175. _175!_ Even after I turned back. Why are those blasts coded green, and not red? That's sure not a buff in _my_ book. And after turning back into myself, my health meter was only visible for a few more seconds before disappearing. I only managed to stay alive by running around and healing myself while the Thors did all the work for me.
> 
> Also, the Thor that shows up in the villain spot kinda_ is_ a villain? The game shows them there whenever Amora hits a giant with one of her spells, and he gets turned into Thor. Normally, they act as "good guys" for that period and you can't attack them, so it was hard to tell. But just now the graphics lagged, showing a giant as Thor when he should have turned back. I was very confused as to why my helper was attacking me, but saw that when I targeted him it affected the phantom health meter.


I agree that the mission have some bugs, but I completed the achievements for 10 adamantium in both regular and crisis, and didn't had any trouble, but I always try to not get turned into Thor, and it's not so hard, after playing a few times you notice that the lightning always strike in the same spots, so it's not so hard to avoid, I normally finish without being turned one single time, but when it happens I never lose the max health like you said, I don't know about that.

The health meter disappearing only happens to me if I use a summoner hero, and one of the summoned get turned, this also happens in "The Gods of Thunder" mission, but I completed the mission with X-Force Wolverine, in the final of the stage 3, you just have to kill Avengers Loki without using the Hero Up, after Avengers Loki is dead, the lightning stop, and you can use the Hero Up normally.

The Thor's icons happens when one villain is turned into Thor, so there are 3 bosses, A Loki, Malekith and Enchantress, and 3 Thors, one for each boss if they got turned, when they are Thor they act as "good guys" and take damage from the bad guys, if Enchantress die, her Thor's icon dies too, or vice versa.

----------


## spideyman

> Both are buffed repaints. My Level 5 FA Cyke is a buzzsaw already.


thanks for the update.  are you still doing the codebreak report?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> thanks for the update.  are you still doing the codebreak report?


Yes. There hasn't been anything of note since the huge data dump back in May. Gaz has also been releasing Sneak Peak pictures...one of the latest shows Spider-Gwen. And there's been very little in the VO (voice over) section other than this guy showing up in X-Force Archangel's:



The thing is...he was in the original Archangel's VOs, too...so it looks like Gaz just copy & pasted old game files...but there's always hope.

I was very disappointed that Gaz failed to make any characters based on Secret Wars or the wonderful "Ant-Man" movie. It'll be interesting to see the game's direction after they finish all the ones from the May mega upload. I'm still hoping to see some monsters for Halloween, too...

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> I'm still hoping to see some monsters for Halloween, too...


Me too. A playable Dormammu would also be awesome.
By the way, who is behing Mr. Fantastic in this picture? (Link) Is it another scrapped character, or was it supposed to be Whiplash from this abandoned mission? (Link)

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I was very disappointed that Gaz failed to make any characters based on Secret Wars or the wonderful "Ant-Man" movie. It'll be interesting to see the game's direction after they finish all the ones from the May mega upload. I'm still hoping to see some monsters for Halloween, too...


I'm glad they haven't bothered with any Secret Wars tie-ins. I'm sick of the pace of my ongoings suffering because Marvel decided to shoe-horn the characters into every possible "event," (Can you even really call it that when there is at least one a year?) but this one really takes the cake. If I wanted crappy overdone AU's, I'd just read fanfic. No need to make me suffer through three issues of filler (after a pretty big question is raised, no less) before you cancel my favorite title.

I was disappointed we didn't get any new characters from the MCU, though. It would have been too much to hope that we get AoU versions of the original six, but I thought we'd at least get Vision, Scarlet Witch, Quicksilver, and Ant-man.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Me too. A playable Dormammu would also be awesome.
> By the way, who is behing Mr. Fantastic in this picture? (Link) Is it another scrapped character, or was it supposed to be Whiplash from this abandoned mission? (Link)


Other than the fire coming from his head it does look like Whiplash. He's been in the game files for over 2 years (as a boss and "Playable") and was on the 2 year anniversary card, too:

----------


## spideyman

> Yes. There hasn't been anything of note since the huge data dump back in May. Gaz has also been releasing Sneak Peak pictures...one of the latest shows Spider-Gwen. And there's been very little in the VO (voice over) section other than this guy showing up in X-Force Archangel's:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is...he was in the original Archangel's VOs, too...so it looks like Gaz just copy & pasted old game files...but there's always hope.
> 
> I was very disappointed that Gaz failed to make any characters based on Secret Wars or the wonderful "Ant-Man" movie. It'll be interesting to see the game's direction after they finish all the ones from the May mega upload. I'm still hoping to see some monsters for Halloween, too...


Thanks at this point any new character will be welcomed.  On a side note finally got Iron Monger and I love his move when his riffle sweeps across everyone.

----------


## cpinheir

> Other than the fire coming from his head it does look like Whiplash. He's been in the game files for over 2 years (as a boss and "Playable") and was on the 2 year anniversary card, too:



Uhmm....the fire isn't coming from his head, that's just Super Skrull's flame fist behind him.

----------


## Raven

> Uhmm....the fire isn't coming from his head, that's just Super Skrull's flame fist behind him.


Lol. Spy... what a nooob!

----------


## eagle1604

Do you guys have any news on when Spider Gwen may release...???  :Confused:

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Uhmm....the fire isn't coming from his head, that's just Super Skrull's flame fist behind him.


Spy is right, his head is on fire on both images.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Uhmm....the fire isn't coming from his head, that's just Super Skrull's flame fist behind him.


What?!!!




> Lol. Spy... what a nooob!


No I'm not! On an unrelated note where is the pigeon coop?  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Do you guys have any news on when Spider Gwen may release...???


I'd guess Thursday around 2:30 PM PST.




> Spy is right, his head is on fire on both images.


His head is on fire with passionate love, the neighbors complain about the noises above...

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

Jean Grey has the "First Appearance" uniforme in the game, if they had used the same blue and "X" belt on FA Cyclops, he would look much better in my opinion.

----------


## Raven

> What?!!!
> 
> No I'm not! On an unrelated note where is the pigeon coop? 
> 
> I'd guess Thursday around 2:30 PM PST.
> 
> His head is on fire with passionate love, the neighbors complain about the noises above...


Oh you think you're so preetyyyyyyyyyyyy!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Jean Grey has the "First Appearance" uniforme in the game, if they had used the same blue and "X" belt on FA Cyclops, he would look much better in my opinion.


Gaz got the coloring/blue right for Cyke...but did mess up on the "X". Gaz messed up on Jean's coloring...I agree the coloring's should match.






> Oh you think you're so preetyyyyyyyyyyyy!


I can always count on you getting my references.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Gaz got the coloring/blue right for Cyke...but did mess up on the "X". Gaz messed up on Jean's coloring...I agree the coloring's should match.


Too bad it'll stay this way. Now, they're more likely to make a new Jean repaint. Like, behold the _First Appearance Jean Grey_ or something.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## eagle1604

Guys I know this is asking alot but if you could just take a few seconds of your time and vote for Angela on this poll(it takes a few seconds to make an account and scroll down and click to vote for her)

Please Help me make one of my favorite characters playable in Marvel heroes: http://www.gameinformer.com/polls/f/...px?PageIndex=1

Again i ask please just take a few seconds of your time ..  :Smile:

----------


## CenturianSpy

Sorry about the Mission drop, Carmaicol. I got the glitch where I could only jump. :Frown: 

and this error is back, too:

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Gaz got the coloring/blue right for Cyke...but did mess up on the "X". Gaz messed up on Jean's coloring...I agree the coloring's should match.


The "X" is really messed up, but the first picture looks more like FA Cyclops' coloring and the other two more like Jean Grey's coloring, so I don't think there are any wrong blue to use, but Jean Grey came first, and FA Cyclops has the exactly same coloring as Astonishing Cyclops, Jean Grey's blue would match and also not be so similar to Astonishing Cyclops.

----------


## cpinheir

> Spy is right, his head is on fire on both images.


You're right, I hadn't seen this image, only the other one. But, it does seem strange that in the other pic his flaming head coincides exactly where Skrully's flame fist would be. I wonder if they created the mystery guy in the 2nd pic by photoshop copying the head from the 1st pic, and erroneously grabbed the flame part as well....?

On a different note....has Gaz ever made any mention of adding to ach list in recent months? At the moment, it is impossible to reach the 50K ach points achievement, and I was assuming that after they increased the level cap to 40, they would add a few more ach's for each hero, such as level 30 ach, level 40 ach, maybe even adding some more for defeating an increased number of bad guys. No such luck, so far. I think they added an ach for reaching 150 level 40 heroes, and that's it.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> You're right, I hadn't seen this image, only the other one. But, it does seem strange that in the other pic his flaming head coincides exactly where Skrully's flame fist would be. I wonder if they created the mystery guy in the 2nd pic by photoshop copying the head from the 1st pic, and erroneously grabbed the flame part as well....?


It's a situation were we're both right. It is Super Skrull's flaming fist that wasn't removed (Gaz 'photoshops' most of their images). Leaving the flames on top of poor old, abandoned Vanko.




> On a different note....has Gaz ever made any mention of adding to ach list in recent months? At the moment, it is impossible to reach the 50K ach points achievement, and I was assuming that after they increased the level cap to 40, they would add a few more ach's for each hero, such as level 30 ach, level 40 ach, maybe even adding some more for defeating an increased number of bad guys. No such luck, so far. I think they added an ach for reaching 150 level 40 heroes, and that's it.


Not in recent months. Last I remember was Paul talking about more in one of the Squad Time episodes. It's also been almost a year since the special Halloween events. I hope Gaz plans more of these types of events *plus* some more "Destiny"-type of Achs.

Also...

I hope we see an update today.

----------


## raw68

> It's a situation were we're both right. It is Super Skrull's flaming fist that wasn't removed (Gaz 'photoshops' most of their images). Leaving the flames on top of poor old, abandoned Vanko.
> 
> Not in recent months. Last I remember was Paul talking about more in one of the Squad Time episodes. It's also been almost a year since the special Halloween events. I hope Gaz plans more of these types of events *plus* some more "Destiny"-type of Achs.
> 
> Also...
> 
> I hope we see an update today.


Guess Your hope for an update isn't going to happen

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Guess Your hope for an update isn't going to happen


It's only 6PM in California...there's STILL time!

----------


## raw68

> It's only 6PM in California...there's STILL time!


I think it will be tomorrow since last weeks update was Friday.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Heads up, Squads!

Today's update (not maintenance!) has been moved to tomorrow, Friday morning at 11am PDT. This weekend's events will be announced at that time as well. In the meanwhile, guess who's coming to dinner...

----------


## Mr E Shoe

Ronan AND ALoki???

Or is ALoki just a tease again and we only get ronan???

Can't wait for my son to see the picture LOL, "hey hey dad, the new loki!!!!!!!!!"   :Cool: 

Fingers crossed!!!

OH, and great mission spy!!!!  sorry I couldn't join the second one, phone rang and I had to take it....

----------


## CenturianSpy

> OH, and great mission spy!!!!  sorry I couldn't join the second one, phone rang and I had to take it....


'Twas fun! I was just helping out a FBer try to gather Vibranium! Thanks for joining in the scrum!


Edit: Just a reminder that Gaz gave away Carnage in their 5-minute "game is coming down" message. I wonder if they'll do that again?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> 'Edit: Just a reminder that Gaz gave away Carnage in their 5-minute "game is coming down" message. I wonder if they'll do that again?


The 5-minute notice came and went… nothing. That didn't stop people from posting "Carnage my brainage" on FB earlier.

Edit:

First Appearance Cyclops and X-Force Archangel are now available for all Recruits!

Still don't have X-Force Archangel at level 20 yet? Does the same go for First Appearance Cyclops? Want to get them there? Hero Up X-Force Archangel AND First Appearance Cyclops this weekend with a +25% bonus mission XP starting now through Sunday (Sept 20th)!

Also, Trish "Hugs Cats" now has an FB account: https://www.facebook.com/trisha.gazillion

----------


## CenturianSpy

> The end of The Fight for Fractals Saga is nigh and now everyone can make the final push to prevent baddies from taking those fractals! And..OH NO! Is it that trickster Loki who's behind the stolen fractals? It was him all along, wasn't it...or was it someone else using Loki as a distraction while on a quest for universal power? Find out in The Final Fight for Fractals missions! ALL will be revealed.
> 
> Starting now through Sunday, all operatives completing these missions will receive either a 30% or 75% XP completion bonus and there’s a 2x Mission Fractal Burst reward for all players.
> 
> Now through Monday (Sept 20th)
> 2x Mission Fractal Burst reward
> +30% bonus mission XP for standard mission completion
> +75% bonus mission XP for crisis mission completion
> 
> And now, Hugs Cats brings you...MISSION BURST PLAY!

----------


## ScarXL

5 more minutes!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## CenturianSpy

Game is up!!!






> Time and time again, heroes have succeeded in preventing dark forces from plunging the galaxy into destruction. But just below the surface, a malevolent being plays his games of illusion, obtaining bits of power here and there, moving pawns into position until the time... HIS time, is ready. Are you ready to match wits with Loki?
> 
> This weekend, Avengers Loki sets his plans in motion with a +50% mission XP bonus!
> 
> Ambition and power is a dangerous combination, and wielding an Infinity Stone can only deepen the inevitable corruption. Thus, Ronan dares to challenge the mightiest beings in the Galaxy. Where are our Guardians to save us from his power? Will you be able to control his Universal Weapon?
> 
> This weekend, Ronan’s hunger for power begins, and gains +50% bonus mission XP!

----------


## Xapto

Avengers Loki and Ronan the Accuser are both available in the shop for early access both for 5,750 fractals.

----------


## millsfan

This is an amazing Update!  I cant wait to play as AVENGERS LOKI and Ronan!!  I really appreciate the work the team is putting into the game at the moment.  Two straight weeks of 2 character releases per update!  Love the weekend fun too with extra bonus xp.  I wonder if any of these villains are box characters honestly, they could both be acceptable as a box villain (Haven't had boxes in a while so it would be acceptable).
Edit: just bought avengers Loki. Loaded up "Repellent Bugs" and the mission wouldn't load until my entire party left.

----------


## CenturianSpy

A.Loki and Ronan are absolutely beautiful. They are very well-designed. Both have P2 buffs, even if A. Loki's are mislabeled. Also, my Ronan's first power emote does not activate star trees/gumball machines/Impy pokes. Anyone else find this to be true?

----------


## millsfan

Their mistake was hyping up Avengers Loki in March-April, whenever it was (it's been a while).  Hyping up this character so much created a lot of high expectations (at least for me), and playing as him with these anticipations made me disappointed in the end.  My first impression, I was sad because they didn't use his epic stance which is used in Asgard (where his cape flows, he holds out his staff).  Not a big deal, who cares about a stance..  Then when playing as him in a missions I literally froze when I saw just a few whacks with his stick, and little bit of action with the cube.  His moveset is totally NOT visually impressive, and I found it quite boring.  It would have been fine had he been a normal character, but being hyped for so long does matter, it makes sense why people can be disappointed.  His hero up isn't visually impressive either, he just summons two simple minions.  I was SO HAPPY for more recent characters that I didn't even expect/anticipate such as: Big Time Spiderman, Iron Monger because they were visually impressive in every aspect (maybe they should have been more hyped up).  I'm just a bit let down because they made us wait so long for him and he isn't that great

----------


## Carmaicol

I feel that way about Iron Fist. He could be awesome, yet he's slow and boring.

I did buy FA Cyclops. I'm one of those guys asking for more X-Men so even he's a repaint, I'm happy.

More X-Men are welcome.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Their mistake was hyping up Avengers Loki in March-April, whenever it was (it's been a while).  Hyping up this character so much created a lot of high expectations (at least for me), and playing as him with these anticipations made me disappointed in the end.  My first impression, I was sad because they didn't use his epic stance which is used in Asgard (where his cape flows, he holds out his staff).  Not a big deal, who cares about a stance..  Then when playing as him in a missions I literally froze when I saw just a few whacks with his stick, and little bit of action with the cube.  His moveset is totally NOT visually impressive, and I found it quite boring.  It would have been fine had he been a normal character, but being hyped for so long does matter, it makes sense why people can be disappointed.  His hero up isn't visually impressive either, he just summons two simple minions.  I was SO HAPPY for more recent characters that I didn't even expect/anticipate such as: Big Time Spiderman, Iron Monger because they were visually impressive in every aspect (maybe they should have been more hyped up).  I'm just a bit let down because they made us wait so long for him and he isn't that great


I couldn't disagree with you more. With all the swirling special effects, that are totally movie related, A. Loki's combo is visually stunning. I'm more disappointed his P2 is strictly a Self buff and not a Team buff.

----------


## millsfan

> I couldn't disagree with you more. With all the swirling special effects, that are totally movie related, A. Loki's combo is visually stunning. I'm more disappointed his P2 is strictly a Self buff and not a Team buff.


Ya the swirls are cool, but a little underwhelming. Do you think his hero up would be better if it attacked, and summoned two minions? I think his hero up is what is the biggest let down. I just felt it was underpowered for a big enemy who took on ALL the avengers.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Ya the swirls are cool, but a little underwhelming. Do you think his hero up would be better if it attacked, and summoned two minions? I think his hero up is what is the biggest let down. I just felt it was underpowered for a big enemy who took on ALL the avengers.


His HU is grossly under-powered for someone in possession of an Infinity Stone. The two Chitauri are very weak. I think this was due to his HU was suppose to be his P2! His P2 is called "Summon Chitauri". Gaz *should* have made a much bettter (higher damage) HU AND include the triple buff.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I couldn't disagree with you more. With all the swirling special effects, that are totally movie related, A. Loki's combo is visually stunning. I'm more disappointed his P2 is strictly a Self buff and not a Team buff.


I'm with you Spy!

This is an update to be impressed! We got 3 characters from Future Foundation, and 2 last week, but all repaints... now Avengers Loki and Ronan The Accuser, both look awesome, and not repaints, awesome update! awesome job Gaz!

Just played with both, and I liked Ronan best, he's more my style and have a triple team boost, but Avengers Loki is the first hero with 4 boosts! and summoning Avengers Hawkeye was a very well thinking move!

Only thing to complain is about the loading screens! And where are the mystery boxes?  Especially with 2 great villains being released at once, one of them could be a mystery box, but an awesome update!

----------


## millsfan

> I'm with you Spy!
> 
> This is an update to be impressed! We got 3 characters from Future Foundation, and 2 last week, but all repaints... now Avengers Loki and Ronan The Accuser, both look awesome, and not repaints, awesome update! awesome job Gaz!
> 
> Just played with both, and I liked Ronan best, he's more my style and have a triple team boost, but Avengers Loki is the first hero with 4 boosts! and summoning Avengers Hawkeye was a very well thinking move!
> 
> Only thing to complain is about the loading screens! And where is the mystery boxes?  Especially with 2 great villains being released, one of them could be a mystery box, but an awesome update!


They should have made Ronan a mystery box. I have a feeling he is cooler the loki, yet I didn't buy him yet. How is Ronan anyway moveset wise?

They should add more loading screens to mix it up too.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> His HU is grossly under-powered for someone in possession of an Infinity Stone. The two Chitauri are very weak. I think this was due to his HU was suppose to be his P2! His P2 is called "Summon Chitauri". Gaz *should* have made a much bettter (higher damage) HU AND include the triple buff.


His HU is very weak indeed, but level 20 he summon 3 Chitauri and Avengers Hawkeye! the Chitauri are still useless! But Hawkeye is a nice move!

----------


## Temps

Is Spider Gwen out?? I didn't see her at the Wiki or the news on the official site, and I just saw her in the shop..

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Very happy to finally see Ronan released, been waiting for him since they teased him at the start of the year. Also very happy that we got 2 heroes instead of 1. Hopefully they continue with 2-3 characters at once and they can get caught up to the point where we get a hero a week or every other week once more.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Is Spider Gwen out?? I didn't see her at the Wiki or the news on the official site, and I just saw her in the shop..


I hope you took a screenshot.

----------


## Pyrebomb

I think they need to up the volume on Ronan's voice files. I feel like I'm straining to hear him on default settings.

Edit: Oy vey. The bugs from The Final Fight for Fractals seem to have infected older missions, too. My health meter disappeared in Gods of Thunder after one of my Chitauri got turned into Thor. That's never happened when I played it with summoning heroes before.

----------


## raw68

Is anyone else getting "Uh oh, Looks like Wolverine cut wires again"?  Site is down??


Had to refresh 6 times to get in.

----------


## Xapto

> Very happy to finally see Ronan released, been waiting for him since they teased him at the start of the year. Also very happy that we got 2 heroes instead of 1. Hopefully they continue with 2-3 characters at once and they can get caught up to the point where we get a hero a week or every other week once more.


I kinda hope they don't release 2-3 characters a week as a non member it's really hard to keep up with the new releases.

----------


## Carmaicol

> I kinda hope they don't release 2-3 characters a week as a non member it's really hard to keep up with the new releases.


I don't think they could, from the previews they only have Spider-Gwen left and they said today she's not ready. I'm 4 characters behind (FFIW, Archangel, AV Loki and Ronan), I just bought FA Cyclops and still need to max Big Time Spidey, so I need 25k+ and I have 34 fabulous fractals. It's time to suscribe, I'm hoping for a few monsters in october as well.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Edit: Oy vey. The bugs from The Final Fight for Fractals seem to have infected older missions, too. My health meter disappeared in Gods of Thunder after one of my Chitauri got turned into Thor. That's never happened when I played it with summoning heroes before.


It might be only for "The Gods of Thunder" since it's the original mission that had those transforming lightning bolts.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I don't think they could, from the previews they only have Spider-Gwen left and they said today she's not ready. I'm 4 characters behind (FFIW, Archangel, AV Loki and Ronan), I just bought FA Cyclops and still need to max Big Time Spidey, so I need 25k+ and I have 34 fabulous fractals. It's time to suscribe, I'm hoping for a few monsters in october as well.


Gaz also has these found in the game files from the May mega-dump: *spoilers:*
Assassin Spider-Man (Earth-8351) and SP//dr
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Gaz also has these found in the game files from the May mega-dump: *spoilers:*
> Assassin Spider-Man (Earth-8351) and SP//dr
> *end of spoilers*


*spoilers:*
I'm really looking forward for the SP//dr, I didn't know the character, so I was thinking that it was just another Spidey like all others we already have in the game, but it's a girl! and uses an suit based on the Neon Genesis Evangelion! I love the anime, and I think this will be a very interesting character!
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Temps

> I hope you took a screenshot.


Unfortunately I didn't, and I just came from Uni and checked again and now she's gone she was right under Shadowland Daredevil in the heroes section. I checked if any of her badges was available but nope, none. Her pose was facing right, on one of her knees. Just thought it was super weird, I could have bought her, but I haven't played in months and I don't have fractals. Sorry.

----------


## Carmaicol

> Gaz also has these found in the game files from the May mega-dump: *spoilers:*
> Assassin Spider-Man (Earth-8351) and SP//dr
> *end of spoilers*


That would be nice, Spy. As RCL, I'm a big anime fan and Gaz has a streak of unique characters well rounded.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Is Spider Gwen out?? I didn't see her at the Wiki or the news on the official site, and I just saw her in the shop..





> I hope you took a screenshot.





> Unfortunately I didn't, and I just came from Uni and checked again and now she's gone she was right under Shadowland Daredevil in the heroes section. I checked if any of her badges was available but nope, none. Her pose was facing right, on one of her knees. Just thought it was super weird, I could have bought her, but I haven't played in months and I don't have fractals. Sorry.


Someone on FB did:

----------


## millsfan

Wasn't Man-Thing in the code last Halloween?  He would be cool, along with Dormammu for a halloween monster week.  It would also be cool if one of them was a reward for completing difficult halloween achievements

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Wasn't Man-Thing in the code last Halloween?  He would be cool, along with Dormammu for a halloween monster week.  It would also be cool if one of them was a reward for completing difficult halloween achievements


Man-Thing is in a VO. He'd be my pick for Halloween.

----------


## Temps

Just remembered I did take a screenshot to show my friend. Here it is.
Oh man.jpg

----------


## Carmaicol

> Just remembered I did take a screenshot to show my friend. Here it is.
> Oh man.jpg


5000 fractals, not boxed, for everyone? Nice!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Just remembered I did take a screenshot to show my friend. Here it is.
> Oh man.jpg


That's fantastic...I wish I saw that!

----------


## Carmaicol

I hope she's popular enough to break the rule about kids don't want to play with female heroes, 'cos I want more female heroes.

----------


## millsfan

> I hope she's popular enough to break the rule about kids don't want to play with female heroes, 'cos I want more female heroes.


They could make anyone not have that rule if they made females more powerful and fun to play with.  If gwen gets a cool moveset like bigtime, Ill play as her a lot.
also, why do you guys think they stopped doing things like Squad Time? Its not that they aren't into the game or anything, they are updating weekly, but they seem out of touch in this sense since they use to make all those fun videos.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> They could make anyone not have that rule if they made females more powerful and fun to play with.  If gwen gets a cool moveset like bigtime, Ill play as her a lot.
> also, why do you guys think they stopped doing things like Squad Time? Its not that they aren't into the game or anything, they are updating weekly, but they seem out of touch in this sense since they use to make all those fun videos.


Yeah. The vast majority of the female playables in SHSO are so old (and thus weak) they've been cycled out of the store. But I see at least one person playing as Enchantress every time I log in.

----------


## Raven

> Yeah. The vast majority of the female playables in SHSO are so old (and thus weak) they've been cycled out of the store. But I see at least one person playing as Enchantress every time I log in.


X-Force Psylocke and Gamora are powerful and fun to play, they were the first 2 heroes I maxed to 40 and now they really kick butt.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Three of the four heroes I'm currently cycling through in my newbie non-agent account are Dark Phoenix, Valkyrie, and X-Force Psylocke.  Phoenix is very popular because of her low cost, Jean Grey less so but she is out and about.  And there are usually some She Hulks, Rogues, and Ms Marvels pootling around.  Plus FFF Sue was a recent new character.  But I agree the balance could be better. The clamour for Spider-Gwen shows female characters can be very popular.  And there are so many great female characters out there to choose from.  Medusa, Crystal, Sif and Hela would be among my prioritised characters.  Spy did a vote a while back on his Most Wanted page for female characters, if I recall right.  Who won, Spy?

----------


## Scott@SHSO

So... what I'm hearing is we'd all like Spider-Gwen to be really awesome. And by really awesome, you all collectively want her to supremely effective in combat.

Noted.

Don't mind me. Just lurking. Nothing to see here. Move along.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Spy did a vote a while back on his Most Wanted page for female characters, if I recall right.  Who won, Spy?


Last year for Women's Equality Day: Link

For those afraid to leave this thread:

1. X-23: Laura Kinney was the only one to score over a 4 overall. 88.10% of the respondants said they buy her, 30.95% said they buy her Mystery box (next highest was 21.95%)! There were only 2 people who hated her.
2. Polaris: Along with Songbird, Polaris is one of two on this list that recieved ZERO "Hate" votes. When will Lorna Dane's green tresses come to SHSO?
3. Gamora: She's obviously coming. Gamora had the highest "I'd buy her (not including a box)" with 64.10% of the voters. 3.85% of the respondants didn't know who she is...they must be living in a hole.
4. Domino: So far, Neena Thurman hasn't been mentioned as a possible X-Forcer coming after the GotG Theme (Psylocke & Deadpool were referred too and Wolvie is in the code). BUT she should be! Domino had the 2nd highest percent of people willing to buy a Mystery Box at 21.95%.
5. Sif: Lady Sif had the second highest "I'd buy her (not including a box)" total. With the new 'Thor' being a female will Gaz finally give us another playable female Asgardian? Why not as Asgard Theme (Playable Enchantress, Warriors Three, Sif, etc.)?
6. Jubilee: ONE person said they hated Jubilee. ONE! Over 68% of the SANE voters said they buy her or her Mystery box. I'd buy her in her vampire form or her Wondra uni.
7. White Tiger: Voting might have been skewed with this selection because I'm sure some people believed they were voting for Ava Ayala while others Angela del Toro. The one pictured is Ava (you can tell by the full face mask). I'd be happy with either one....
8. Magik: Colossus' little sister had the highest "I don't know who this is" rate at 16.22%. One in six people don't know her, yet those who do want her and her Soulsword in SHSO.
9. Mockingbird: Bobbi Morse and her battle staves had the lowest (of the Top 12) rate of surveyees willing to buy her box at 11.69%.
10. Medusa: 5.56% of voters HATE her, the highest rate for members of the Top 12. Why so much Inhuman hate? Or was because of her FF stint? I'd LOVE to see hair attacks and hairdo emotes in the game... AND Inhumans!
11. Dazzler: Again, ONE person hates her. That person probably took the survey in their sweat-stained "Disco sucks" T-Shirt.
12. Songbird: Melissa Joan Gold had the highest ambivalence rate at 25.33% and highest "I don't know who that is" rate at 14.67% on this list of 12. They must have missed the Screaming Mimi episode of SHS...yet she didn't receive one "HATE" vote.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> also, why do you guys think they stopped doing things like Squad Time? Its not that they aren't into the game or anything, they are updating weekly, but they seem out of touch in this sense since they use to make all those fun videos.


Need someone with the personality to host Squad Time.

----------


## Carmaicol

> So... what I'm hearing is we'd all like Spider-Gwen to be really awesome. And by really awesome, you all collectively want her to supremely effective in combat.
> 
> Noted.
> 
> Don't mind me. Just lurking. Nothing to see here. Move along.


Think more like Big Time Spider-Man (unique, fast, with a powerful enough HU) and less like Scarlet Witch.

As for female heroes, I open a second account because my nephew (then 8 years old ) didn't want Spider-Woman or Emma Frost in our Squad, no matter what I said and when I talk about it in the original thread some parents had the same situation with their young kids.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Think more like Big Time Spider-Man (unique, fast, with a powerful enough HU) and less like Scarlet Witch.
> 
> As for female heroes, I open a second account because my nephew (then 8 years old ) didn't want Spider-Woman or Emma Frost in our Squad, no matter what I said and when I talk about it in the original thread some parents had the same situation with their young kids.


My eight-year old nephew refuses to play as any female, too. My five-year old niece _only_ will play as females or Rocket or Groot.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> That's fantastic...I wish I saw that!


yes a freind of mine bough that and a very special someone she is gonna be good heads up also ronan and loki are rate 1-10 they are 7.5 characters

----------


## millsfan

They should definitely fix the loading glitches. The game is GREAT but the way it RUNS isn't. It takes me at least three tries to even get into the game, which is the worst glitch ever since it stops people from playing/even wanting to play. My brother is an example of why this glitch is bad.  He won't even bother with hero up until they fix it.  He says "he doesn't want to progress in a game where you can't even log on without issues".  I try to be patient, but I agree with him, it is  quite annoying to not be able to do a simple thing such as getting into the game.  In relation to the freezing login loading, mayhem missions and regular missions also have issues where the mission wont load: Missions wont start unless specific people in the party leave, , solo missions such as mayhem missions sometimes freeze while loading.  I'm not sure if they even know about these glitches, but they should try to get it fixed so people won't want to not play.

----------


## raw68

Did You get Your TITLE Spy??  FB page said those would be loaded today except one unlucky persons.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Did You get Your TITLE Spy??  FB page said those would be loaded today except one unlucky persons.


Oh, thanks for the notice!




It ain't easy...

----------


## raw68

> Oh, thanks for the notice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It ain't easy...


Congrats!!!!

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> So... what I'm hearing is we'd all like Spider-Gwen to be really awesome. And by really awesome, you all collectively want her to supremely effective in combat.
> 
> Noted.
> 
> Don't mind me. Just lurking. Nothing to see here. Move along.


There's good lurking and bad lurking, and yours is the good kind, Scott!  Good to know you are there.

You have to know that everyone is really thrilled by the quantity and quality of the updates of late.  It's a little like Christmas and/or other major religious festivals have come early!

The main gripes just now seem to be the glitches in the Fractals missions (certainly part 3 seems to have its fair share) and the problem with Missions hanging while loading until one or more squaddies quits.  Something to sort out in the near future, hopefully.

So how about for your next trick a new Mystery Box hero and a monster or two at Hallowe'en? Then you can retire at the top!

----------


## Pyrebomb

It probably speaks to how little sleep I've had in the past few days that I just started giggling uncontrollably as Loki got iced by a frost giant. Aside from the obvious irony, there is just something that tickles me about the way his horns poke out of the snowball. Cutest disgruntled snowperson ever.

----------


## millsfan

the loading screen to log on usually takes 3 or more tries for some people.  This is a regular recurring glitch for my brother and I.  Does anyone else have this bug?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> the loading screen to log on usually takes 3 or more tries for some people.  This is a regular recurring glitch for my brother and I.  Does anyone else have this bug?


I've been having problems like this with playing the game on Firefox. I actually have been using IE with _much_ greater success.

----------


## Raven

> the loading screen to log on usually takes 3 or more tries for some people.  This is a regular recurring glitch for my brother and I.  Does anyone else have this bug?


Yes I get the same, times out then gives a cannot connect to server error, usually happens 2-3 times before it loads completely past the 76% point. As Spy mentioned, I also find it worse with Firefox.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> the loading screen to log on usually takes 3 or more tries for some people.  This is a regular recurring glitch for my brother and I.  Does anyone else have this bug?


Never happens with the brand new laptop issued to me with Firefox. It may have something to do with the speed of the CPU. Comparing my two laptops (2012 vs 2015), I can see the slight lag in the older.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Thanks for the mission, Mr. E Shoe! I got to kick some chitauri butt with my level 39 Thing! Any other forum and that last sentence would probably get me on some sort of "watch list"!

----------


## millsfan

> Never happens with the brand new laptop issued to me with Firefox. It may have something to do with the speed of the CPU. Comparing my two laptops (2012 vs 2015), I can see the slight lag in the older.


My brother uses his computer which is new, along with a laptop he hasn't even had for a year.  My computer is a few years old but it's not about my individual computer, this is a widespread glitch that a lot of people are experiencing and it is unappealing for me to invite people to play when they cannot even log in.. The fact everyones loading also gets stuck at the same 76% proves it isn't an individual problem with our computer, it is the games problem.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> The fact everyones loading also gets stuck at the same 76% proves it isn't an individual problem with our computer, it is the games problem.


I get _paused_ on the 76% but never _crashed_ with the new laptop. I wonder if gamers who travel will get different mileages out of this 76% issue. I mean, here I am way across the Pacific from Gazillion's Bay Area offices (if that is where their servers are) and yet I rarely get the crash (whether wired or WiFi connection), and if the majority of the crashed are reported out of North America and Europe.

----------


## Mr E Shoe

> Thanks for the mission, Mr. E Shoe! I got to kick some chitauri butt with my level 39 Thing! Any other forum and that last sentence would probably get me on some sort of "watch list"!


I was giving level 6 ALoki a run through it to get the fractal burst and experience boost and Thing pounding the chitauri into the ground, literally, was AWESOME!   :Cool: 

After that mission I opened the red potion cabinet and drank 5 to get him up to level 20 (after drinking the blue booster potion first).  Then my son ran that mission solo and had hawkeye summoned at every opportunity LOL.  

I picked up his gold badge, although I don't know that he'll ever take the place of the original loki as my favorite Asgardian.  I need to use the first power attack more and see where the confusion effect is most beneficial.  As others have stated though, his heroup is less than expected.  I wonder if that will change as they polish him up a little more, correcting his power attack labeling and such.  I hope so anyway.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Sorry for the mission drop, Emperor Iridescent Wolf...so many glitches today.

----------


## cpinheir

Scott, can we get a change in mission rotations? I think we've gone an awfully long time with the current ones, we're overdue for a switch.

And while you're at it, how about throwing in a crisis mission once a week for a daily mission?

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I get _paused_ on the 76% but never _crashed_ with the new laptop. I wonder if gamers who travel will get different mileages out of this 76% issue. I mean, here I am way across the Pacific from Gazillion's Bay Area offices (if that is where their servers are) and yet I rarely get the crash (whether wired or WiFi connection), and if the majority of the crashed are reported out of North America and Europe.


There seem to be different critical points when logging in.  The 76% pause is clearly linked to the dropping of the daily log-in reward, as a little 'pop' is heard when the log in moves on past 76% when logging in for the first time within the 24 hour cycle.  But I've only very rarely been timed out at 76% when logging in.  However, when travelling I've sometimes been paused at 71% followed by the 'could not connect to server' crash, but this is something to do with the network accessed, because after a change of location and when accessing a new network I've been able to log in.

Anyway, my laptop is just over a year old and I'm using Firefox and I'm having no problem logging in from my usual base in Sweden.  I'm off to a Greek island next week, let's see what happens there (hopefully not the same as when I was in Cyprus where there is no SHSO access at all!)

----------


## happyman2

I recently got Doreen up to level 40 and she is worth it!  With the damage buff plus the hero up attack she has mowed past the FFF missions with ease!
sg by happyman58, on Flickr

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

Avengers Loki and Ronan the Accuser are awesome! But Gaz could have made the "puny God" emote for Loki and the "dance off bro" for Ronan.

----------


## cpinheir

> Sorry for the mission drop, Emperor Iridescent Wolf...so many glitches today.



No sweat, Spy....it happens.  Good job on the previous mission, though!

----------


## Charles LePage

Some Gazillion news of sorts:

http://www.bleedingcool.com/2015/09/...e-penalty-box/

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Some Gazillion news of sorts:
> 
> http://www.bleedingcool.com/2015/09/...e-penalty-box/


I heard about this. Drunken live-streaming often ends poorly, especially for legal-bound executive...*This could definitely impact the content of our little game.* 

That being said...a comicbook company works best when there can be synergy between the people/companies who own the different licenses/rights for their title characters. Problem is there are lots of egos, and even worse- lawyers, involved. With the superhero genre becoming more and more prevalent in today's movies (and those of the next 5 years) these licenses have become _extremely_ valuable...even the lesser known entities.

This kind of nonsense, and the DNU list it produces, makes me dislike almost all the relevant executives (and their wormy lawyers).

----------


## millsfan

> Drunken live-streaming often ends poorly


Wait what happened?  Brevik went on a stream DRUNK, really?  I hope you're joking..

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Wait what happened?  Brevik went on a stream DRUNK, really?  I hope you're joking..


I think it was a "joke" by his wife. But, you know how those little jokes become truth through the internet grapevine...and the video is now "private". There is no doubt he called out Marvel and his wife called out FOX, though...

----------


## millsfan

> I think it was a "joke" by his wife. But, you know how those little jokes become truth through the internet grapevine...and the video is now "private". There is no doubt he called out Marvel and his wife called out FOX, though...


Wow thats really bad.  That also stinks how he doesn't promote hero up more, or even live stream

----------


## Pyrebomb

> There seem to be different critical points when logging in.  The 76% pause is clearly linked to the dropping of the daily log-in reward, as a little 'pop' is heard when the log in moves on past 76% when logging in for the first time within the 24 hour cycle.


So I _have_ been missing daily log-in rewards. I thought maybe I just forgot when it reset. Not cool.

----------


## Grand Magical

Hi everyone. New to the thread (and not exactly sure if it's still used). SHSO name is Grand Magical Shield.  :Smile: 


Oh, and how did you guys fit all that in your message below your posts? I can't fit four words. XD

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hi everyone. New to the thread (and not exactly sure if it's still used). SHSO name is Grand Magical Shield. 
> 
> 
> Oh, and how did you guys fit all that in your message below your posts? I can't fit four words. XD


Welcome aboard. Your "signature" space will open after 20 posts.

----------


## Grand Magical

> Welcome aboard. Your "signature" space will open after 20 posts.


Ahhh. Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Ahhh. Thank you



ahhhhhhhhhhhhh new members

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Some Gazillion news of sorts:
> 
> http://www.bleedingcool.com/2015/09/...e-penalty-box/


do u be online anymore? I be on 16 straight hours and um maybe i need to check freind list more lml

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> As for female heroes, I open a second account because my nephew (then 8 years old ) didn't want Spider-Woman or Emma Frost in our Squad, no matter what I said and when I talk about it in the original thread some parents had the same situation with their young kids.





> My eight-year old nephew refuses to play as any female, too. My five-year old niece _only_ will play as females or Rocket or Groot.


If it's more female superheroes we want, then I just made a list of Cosmic Women in the Wanted Characters Redux thread.

----------


## Charles LePage

> do u be online anymore? I be on 16 straight hours and um maybe i need to check freind list more lml


I do still play SHSO; I do not play 16 hours straight.   I play mostly in the evenings after work and on weekends.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> I do still play SHSO; I do not play 16 hours straight.   I play mostly in the evenings after work and on weekends.


lml not literally me playing 16 hrs straight i wake up in the morning and loggin and then just go to school and i just let me be idle sometimes well most of the time i loggin at school and play then at wrk as well then go home and play now my brother plays literally thru it all

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Wait what happened?  Brevik went on a stream DRUNK, really?  I hope you're joking..


After losing four card power quest battles in a row of an evening, and spending an hour locating all the gold fractals for my current rotation of heroes for my non-agent newbie account, a little dash of drinkies is very helpful in lifting one's flagging spirits.  *hic*.

----------


## Ace

I just realized that X-force Archangel costs 8000 fractals. Like really? Why!? He's just a buffed repaint. Loki and Ronan are sooo much better, and look how much they cost. Sometimes I really don't get the pricing for these characters.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I just realized that X-force Archangel costs 8000 fractals. Like really? Why!? He's just a buffed repaint. Loki and Ronan are sooo much better, and look how much they cost. Sometimes I really don't get the pricing for these characters.


He is way more powerful than Ronan and Loki, maybe that's why he's so expensive, what I don't get is the level of power for some characters, not the pricing, like why most of the character with guns are the most powerful in the game? Why Scarlet Witch is so weak?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> After losing four card power quest battles in a row of an evening, and spending an hour locating all the gold fractals for my current rotation of heroes for my non-agent newbie account, a little dash of drinkies is very helpful in lifting one's flagging spirits.  *hic*.


I've been working on my much neglected Card Achievements, too. For some reason I keep getting my butt kicked by the Thing vs Super Skrull...I made a deck three years ago (every card quest match has its own deck) but I lost 6 in a row...I guess it's time for a new one.

Anyone got a deck they use for that (Thing vs Super Skrull) particular quest?

----------


## Grand Magical

You think it's bad I only like to play as 3, maybe 4 out of my 15* heroes?  :Confused:  lol


And how did you guys put a hero, your name, and the SHSO symbol for your profile pic?  :Embarrassment:  



                         Thank you, Magic  :Smile:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> You think it's bad I only like to play as 3, maybe 4 out of my 15* heroes?  lol
> And how did you guys put a hero, your name, and the SHSO symbol for your profile pic?    Thank you, Magic


Mine was made for me by smolten (who has long been gone). Most use Photoshop or Gimp.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I've been working on my much neglected Card Achievements, too. For some reason I keep getting my butt kicked by the Thing vs Super Skrull...I made a deck three years ago (every card quest match has its own deck) but I lost 6 in a row...I guess it's time for a new one.
> 
> Anyone got a deck they use for that (Thing vs Super Skrull) particular quest?


I make a deck for each of my heroes based on the cards that are linked to their character, rather than a deck for each quest battle.  Of course, that means some heroes get creamed while others win a battle with relative ease, depending on the make-up of the deck they are going up against.  But it makes things fun... and very frustrating at other times!

I've played that particular card battle many times on my 'old' agent and non-agent accounts, and the decks that have worked best recently have been my Blade, Captain America and Dr Octopus decks. My Blade deck has a lot of purple and red cards, while the Dr Octopus deck is also strong in red, and Skrull's deck is (relatively) low on purple and red blocks.  Not sure why my Cap deck worked, because it is made up mostly of yellow and green cards!  Maybe it worked because it is quite low-powered while the Skrull deck has a lot of high level cards: if the power in the battle stayed low, Cap might have done enough damage early in the battle when Skrull couldn't play his cards.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Evening, Squads!

The game update planned for this week is tentatively scheduled for 11am PDT tomorrow (Friday). We'll update this post if the target changes.

Say, ain't that Spy's title?  :Smile:

----------


## Grand Magical

> Mine was made for me by smolten (who has long been gone). Most use Photoshop or Gimp.


Ahhh. Thank you Spy  :Big Grin: 


Oh. Almost forgot. You can add me to the directory Spy.  :Smile:

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Evening, Squads!
> 
> The game update planned for this week is tentatively scheduled for 11am PDT tomorrow (Friday). We'll update this post if the target changes.
> 
> Say, ain't that Spy's title?


Nice new medallion! New agent's medallion? Or team medallion, like X-Men, Avengers, Fantastic Four? If so, hope they are not just selling it, they could make some new achievements to get the medallions.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

Evening, Squads!

The game update planned for this week is tentatively scheduled for 11am PDT tomorrow (Friday). We'll update this post if the target changes.

tired of friday updates fr fr

Say, ain't that Spy's title?  :Smile: [/QUOTE]

----------


## Ace

> He is way more powerful than Ronan and Loki, maybe that's why he's so expensive, what I don't get is the level of power for some characters, not the pricing, like why most of the character with guns are the most powerful in the game? Why Scarlet Witch is so weak?


Yea, I've seen his gameplay and I get that he's more powerful than them but they're still more interesting than him because he's just buffed up repaint. I too, don't get why they don't update characters like Scarlet Witch. Even Iron Fist could do with an update, they really need to change his basic attacks, imo, they could have done so much better with him.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Evening, Squads!
> 
> The game update planned for this week is tentatively scheduled for 11am PDT tomorrow (Friday). We'll update this post if the target changes.
> 
> tired of friday updates fr fr
> 
> Say, ain't that Spy's title?


[/QUOTE]
Might not ever. Happen today

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Yea, I've seen his gameplay and I get that he's more powerful than them but they're still more interesting than him because he's just buffed up repaint. I too, don't get why they don't update characters like Scarlet Witch. Even Iron Fist could do with an update, they really need to change his basic attacks, imo, they could have done so much better with him.


I totally agreed that Ronan and Loki are more interesting, and I didn't really thought about X-Force Archangel price that much, because I have a lot of fractals, but for new players and non-agents, you're totally right, even though he's very OP, he's still a repaint and he's overpriced.

Edit: My main problem with X-Force Archangel is not really the price, but the same as Shadowland Daredevil, he's too crazy OP, I know a lot of people love Gaz doing this, but I don't, his attacks doesn't make any sense comparing with all other heroes in the game, looks like they are not the same people who created the game, they picked Daredevil and Archangel, who are already very good heroes, and just put some random crazy damage that doesn't make any sense, same think with First Appearance Cyclops, he should be the same as Cyclops, or just a slight better, but he's crazy OP too... The Future Foundation heroes are perfect (for repaints).

About Iron Fist, I actually like him, and there are a ton of heroes that need buff before him, but is really weird that the Iron "Fist", don't have one single punch in his basic attacks.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Evening, Squads!
> 
> The game update planned for this week is tentatively scheduled for 11am PDT tomorrow (Friday). We'll update this post if the target changes.
> 
> Say, ain't that Spy's title?


I'd _never_ take credit for Raven's intellectual property! My title is "The Cheesiest"...and it's equally as awesome.




> Ahhh. Thank you Spy 
> 
> 
> Oh. Almost forgot. You can add me to the directory Spy.


Will do!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> UPDATE 1: The game update has been delayed. A new schedule has not yet been determined, but we'll post another update by 1pm PDT at the latest.


and we'll have to wait a little longer...

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> UPDATE 2: Game update still delayed. Internal maintenance on platform services still ongoing. New estimated time of update is 3pm PDT (6pm EDT).


and even longer.

----------


## CenturianSpy

So all the HQ item game files have been reloaded this week (files updating daily)...I don't see that feature making a comeback (although Gaz still has the Headquarters as a feature on the initial splash screen).

----------


## millsfan

> So all the HQ item game files have been reloaded this week (files updating daily)...I don't see that feature making a comeback (although Gaz still has the Headquarters as a feature on the initial splash screen).


I recommended to them many times the feature could be useful if they changed 1 feature, make it more of a social zone.  The idea of games where you can decorate rooms with furniture is really fun, and great to hang out with friends in, but all the HQ let us do was make rooms and watch CPU's run around.  All they needed to do was make it so WE hang out in our rooms and not CPU's, and make it so friends can follow you there... just like any other zone you're in such as Baxter Plaza, Villainville.....  I'm very let down that they just scrapped all the animations and hard work they put into the HQ... take notes Hero up, come on..

----------


## CenturianSpy

> and even longer.


and now we're even older...and now we're even older...

----------


## Wollomby

Haha, thank you for posting that Centurian Spy.  And thanks for keeping us up to date!  I was wondering about the update this weekend!

----------


## millsfan

They canceled the update.  I dont know why this is such a recurring thing, what possibly goes wrong? Does wolverine cut that many wires?  It stinks waiting all week just to know if MAYBE there is an update, then it gets announced late friday, then delayed, and then canceled.  I dont want to sound spoiled but it is such an anticipated event and then it gets canceled .-.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> They canceled the update.  I dont know why this is such a recurring thing, what possibly goes wrong?


We'd have to go behind the scenes to know the cause, but the recurring thing is the update delay, not the cancellation itself. At least Gazillion expressed its regrets and apologies.

Back to farming fractals now.

----------


## Carmaicol

Glad they cancel the update, I have 3 weeks now to get enough fractals for Gwen and Ronan.

----------


## millsfan

Eh whatever, they gave us a lot of characters the past weeks

----------


## Wollomby

> They canceled the update.  I dont know why this is such a recurring thing, what possibly goes wrong? Does wolverine cut that many wires?  It stinks waiting all week just to know if MAYBE there is an update, then it gets announced late friday, then delayed, and then canceled.  I dont want to sound spoiled but it is such an anticipated event and then it gets canceled .-.


I know how you feel millsfan. I look forward to the update as well. All is good though.  :Smile:

----------


## millsfan

> I know how you feel millsfan. I look forward to the update as well. All is good though.


Ya, we got 4 weeks worth of characters in 2 weeks so I'm alright

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Ok, I'm sick of it. Back in like 2012-2013 we got an update every week, guaranteed! My god, just hire half of the Marvel Heroes team to this side of Gaz. Marvel Heroes, in my opinion, is VERY boring. This game deserves 100+ more support.

----------


## Grand Magical

I was hoping to get an image where Elektra and Daredevil (SHSO versions) are facing opposite directions, but are in the same circle thing. #Badluck lol

----------


## CenturianSpy

> They canceled the update.  I dont know why this is such a recurring thing, what possibly goes wrong? Does wolverine cut that many wires?  It stinks waiting all week just to know if MAYBE there is an update, then it gets announced late friday, then delayed, and then canceled.  I dont want to sound spoiled but it is such an anticipated event and then it gets canceled .-.


Official announcement: 


> UPDATE 3: Apologies everyone, but because of late-breaking concerns, this week's update has been cancelled to improve stability. We will announce and enable this weekend's events very soon. Again, you have our apologies for the cancellation.


I think it was Raven's Title...thanks a lot, Raven!  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> We'd have to go behind the scenes to know the cause, but the recurring thing is the update delay, not the cancellation itself. At least Gazillion expressed its regrets and apologies.
> 
> Back to farming fractals now.


I think they were too busy following the pope. He's very pope-ular.

----------


## millsfan

> Ok, I'm sick of it. Back in like 2012-2013 we got an update every week, guaranteed! My god, just hire half of the Marvel Heroes team to this side of Gaz. Marvel Heroes, in my opinion, is VERY boring. This game deserves 100+ more support.


I agree.  This game I bet use to have more staff (clearly), but Brevik probably put more work into his new game.  I think this game is made well to appeal to all ages, whether to play casually or for a challenge.  The game has a beautiful homepage, and fun gameplay.  The only thing missing is hiring a good tech team who knows what they're doing.  It's kind of sad that there are artists/devs making these characters and the tech side of things always fails, causing the update to be delayed.  This never happened, and something must have changed.  I mean I can be patient for sure, but it seems to be a common thing for delays to happen.  I give them credit, Im sure the team is small if they're focusing on marvel heroes, but they should promote Hero Up more.  I was surprised they didnt advetise at Comic Con showing all the characters and fun that can be created in Hero Up

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Now available to all Squads, the sinister duo of Avengers Loki and Ronan have a +25% mission XP bonus, starting now through Monday (28th)!







> A game update crisis means a Fractal Burst in crisis survival missions! This weekend starting now through Monday (28th), the crisis survival missions below will award 2x fractals!
> 
> Crisis: To Battle The Brotherhood!
> Crisis: When Titans Clash!
> Crisis: Doomsday in Space!
> Crisis: Asgardian Gladiators!
> Crisis: Monster Smash!
> 
> We are aware that Prestige level heroes (Level 20+) can dominate missions quite well, so we ask everyone to be considerate of other players in the group. When you gain Adamantium rewards and the rest of your group is KO'd, please feel free to be KO'd so everyone can move on to the next mission. Thanks for improving game-play etiquette!


Amazing quote on game etiquette...

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> We are aware that Prestige level heroes (Level 20+) can dominate missions quite well, so we ask everyone to be considerate of other players in the group. When you gain Adamantium rewards and the rest of your group is KO'd, please feel free to be KO'd so everyone can move on to the next mission. Thanks for improving game-play etiquette!
> 			
> 		
> 
> Amazing quote on game etiquette...


Agreed on this, credit to the staff.

----------


## Grand Magical

Just finished photo shopping my profile pic after about 5 hours of accidentally doing something and not being able to fix it so I have to start over. It's not perfect but it's good enough considering how bad that was lol

----------


## Wollomby

Guys, which crisis mish is quickest to complete?

Crisis: To Battle The Brotherhood!
Crisis: When Titans Clash!
Crisis: Doomsday in Space!
Crisis: Asgardian Gladiators!
Crisis: Monster Smash!

so I can maximize my 2x fractal weekend!  Woohoo!

Thanks!

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

It's too bad about the update not going through last night. Assuming that Spider-Gwen was being released this week, I was hoping we could get her release out of the way so that the team could concentrate working on any Halloween specific characters, assuming they even have any planned for this year. After last year's pirate theme and that lull of new content earlier this year, my expectations for a Halloween event are extremely low, yet I hold out hope that Gaz will somehow redeem themselves in a big way for Halloween.

----------


## Grand Magical

> It's too bad about the update not going through last night. Assuming that Spider-Gwen was being released this week, I was hoping we could get her release out of the way so that the team could concentrate working on any Halloween specific characters, assuming they even have any planned for this year. After last year's pirate theme and that lull of new content earlier this year, my expectations for a Halloween event are extremely low, yet I hold out hope that Gaz will somehow redeem themselves in a big way for Halloween.


I hope they have the Halloween characters again. The last time I played (like 4 or 5 years ago), there were Halloween characters. However, I see a lot has changed in the game since then (Spinny thing for gold,silver, etc.). I don't know who they would make as the new characters though : o

----------


## Grand Magical

I just realized my profile picture doesn't show up on the thread. Back to the drawing board it seems.



      Ok. Avatar= posts Profile Pic= People clicking my name. Got it  :Smile:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I don't know who they would make as the new characters though : o


There were player suggestions for playable Dormammu, Zombie (Simon Garth), Living Mummy (N'Kantu), and Man-Thing (who was after all in the cartoon).

----------


## Ace

Is it just me or is Ronan's vocal volume a bit low?

----------


## Xapto

> Is it just me or is Ronan's vocal volume a bit low?


Yes I did notice Ronan's voice is a bit low compared to everyone else's voice, also I think Centurion Spy said this earlier but Ronan's Power Emote 1 doesn't pop Impossible Man or anything else, it's kinda annoying.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Is it just me or is Ronan's vocal volume a bit low?


You're not alone. Pyrebomb already mentioned it.



> Ronan's Power Emote 1 doesn't pop Impossible Man or anything else, it's kinda annoying.


From their Facebook page:



> Known Issues:
> - Ronan's Power Emote not having collision in social spaces. Fixed for next week. 
> - Ronan's Infinite Power attack may cause some screen visuals to flip upside down.
> - Ronan's voice volume may be lower than intended.

----------


## Grand Magical

> There were player suggestions for playable Dormammu, Zombie (Simon Garth), Living Mummy (N'Kantu), and Man-Thing (who was after all in the cartoon).


Dormammu would be nice player. I don't know who the other three are though : o

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Guys, which crisis mish is quickest to complete?
> 
> Crisis: To Battle The Brotherhood!
> Crisis: When Titans Clash!
> Crisis: Doomsday in Space!
> Crisis: Asgardian Gladiators!
> Crisis: Monster Smash!
> 
> so I can maximize my 2x fractal weekend!  Woohoo!
> ...


Honestly either Modok Madness or Time to take AIM.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

The current World Event reward is one 5000 XP potion, with less than two hours to go!

----------


## Grand Magical

> The current World Event reward is one 5000 XP potion, with less than two hours to go!


I need exactly 47xx exp to level my hero to 20 xD I'm just gonna swipe that potion...

----------


## Carmaicol

> Guys, which crisis mish is quickest to complete?
> 
> Crisis: To Battle The Brotherhood!
> Crisis: When Titans Clash!
> Crisis: Doomsday in Space!
> Crisis: Asgardian Gladiators!
> Crisis: Monster Smash!
> 
> so I can maximize my 2x fractal weekend!  Woohoo!
> ...


With a good character (+yesterday's chimichanga or mini Superior/EOTE) you need 6 minutes or less to get Adamantium im Doomsday in Space and Asgardian Gladiators each, with a regular character, around 7:30. I find Doomsday Crisis easier than the regular version, once you defeat Doom the rest are easy.

----------


## Xapto

> You're not alone. Pyrebomb already mentioned it.
> 
> From their Facebook page:


Oh, I don't read the Facebook page that often thanks for letting us know!

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> With a good character (+yesterday's chimichanga or mini Superior/EOTE) you need 6 minutes or less to get Adamantium im Doomsday in Space and Asgardian Gladiators each, with a regular character, around 7:30. I find Doomsday Crisis easier than the regular version, once you defeat Doom the rest are easy.


"Asgardian Gladiators!" and "Doomsday in Space!" are faster, but they also give less fractals than the others, I think the better option is "When Titans Clash!" using SDD.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I hope they have the Halloween characters again. The last time I played (like 4 or 5 years ago), there were Halloween characters. However, I see a lot has changed in the game since then (Spinny thing for gold,silver, etc.). I don't know who they would make as the new characters though : o





> There were player suggestions for playable Dormammu, Zombie (Simon Garth), Living Mummy (N'Kantu), and Man-Thing (who was after all in the cartoon).


Don't forget about Frankencastle and Jack O'Lantern!

----------


## Grand Magical

> "Asgardian Gladiators!" and "Doomsday in Space!" are faster, but they also give less fractals than the others, I think the better option is "When Titans Clash!" using SDD.


What's SDD?  :EEK!:

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> What's SDD?


Shadowland Daredevil

----------


## millsfan

Scott, if you're reading this TAKE NOTES!!! Dormammu (box character) for Halloween please

----------


## Carmaicol

> Don't forget about Frankencastle and Jack O'Lantern!


Frankencastle is on my original wishlist along with Werewolf Cap. Can I add Carter Slade Ghost Rider?

----------


## Grand Magical

> Scott, if you're reading this TAKE NOTES!!! Dormammu (box character) for Halloween please


NO! I have a hard enough time getting the other box characters (not one collected after about 20 thousand fractals spent and 300 gold) DX

----------


## Grand Magical

> Shadowland Daredevil


Ahhh. Thank you  :Big Grin:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Frankencastle is on my original wishlist along with Werewolf Cap. *Can I add Carter Slade Ghost Rider?*


As long as it is not the Secret Wars centaur version...

----------


## Grand Magical

I just saw someone and only saw their last name which was Spy, and assumed it was Centurian XD

----------


## Mr E Shoe

I thought I saw someone with the name "cowgirl spy" with the title "trick or treater" or something like that.  It was a little more than a glimpse, but not enough to grab a screen scrape.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I thought I saw someone with the name "cowgirl spy" with the title "trick or treater" or something like that.  It was a little more than a glimpse, but not enough to grab a screen scrape.


I saw her/him too.

----------


## millsfan

> NO! I have a hard enough time getting the other box characters (not one collected after about 20 thousand fractals spent and 300 gold) DX


Well I like trying to get box characters and we haven't had one in a while. How about we get him from a Halloween achievement

----------


## Arnier

Hi
I want to buy one of the Guardians of the Galaxy, So who should I rather buy? Groot, Drax or Gamora? Thanks

----------


## Pyrebomb

> He is way more powerful than Ronan and Loki, maybe that's why he's so expensive, what I don't get is the level of power for some characters, not the pricing, like why most of the character with guns are the most powerful in the game? Why Scarlet Witch is so weak?


I was whining about this to a friend who doesn't play the week I came back. I think Thunderbolts Punisher had just been released. It makes no sense that a character like Onslaught, who was responsible for killing a good number of heroes back in the day, is so weak. Then you have a street-level hero who can one-hit KO any mayhem mission boss with his Hero-Up straight out of the gate. What even?

Then you have the Thors. Some of them are pretty solid, but I wouldn't call any of them over-powered. And if there ever was a character who should be, certainly it is a literal god? The Coipel design Thor's hero-up is just ridiculous. I mean, yes. I got a giggle out if it the first few times I saw it. But novelty fades, and I really can't see how it is useful at all. I do have a tendency to play solo, but even if I didn't. What is it good for? The only possibility I can think of is if you are getting slammed and need to buy time for a dedicated healer to do their thing. I mean, you can't even target villains when they're dancing. It's essentially a fancy pause button.




> I recommended to them many times the feature could be useful if they changed 1 feature, make it more of a social zone.  The idea of games where you can decorate rooms with furniture is really fun, and great to hang out with friends in, but all the HQ let us do was make rooms and watch CPU's run around.  All they needed to do was make it so WE hang out in our rooms and not CPU's, and make it so friends can follow you there... just like any other zone you're in such as Baxter Plaza, Villainville.....  I'm very let down that they just scrapped all the animations and hard work they put into the HQ... take notes Hero up, come on..


I think it is because the game is aimed at kids that they won't do this. The only place you can talk to other players is wide-open zones where all can see. They don't want to risk a lawsuit by some kid getting harassed by a predator in private. Which, on one hand, I can see. On the other hand, I am a big girl, and it would be really nice to be able to chat during missions and card matches.




> There were player suggestions for playable Dormammu, Zombie (Simon Garth), Living Mummy (N'Kantu), and Man-Thing (who was after all in the cartoon).


I'd love Mephisto. But again, children's game. They probably aren't going to give us the Marvel equivalent of Satan.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I'd love Mephisto. But again, children's game. They probably aren't going to give us the Marvel equivalent of Satan.


Wow, Mephisto, I'd forgotten about him, he'd be great!  And what about Pluto, he of the Underworld rather than the Mouse's sidekick?  I guess these guys are a little too obscure in terms of Marvel history to appeal to the kids who play the game, and so not worth the effort that would be required to create the characters.  But I'd fork out fractals for them.

----------


## Grand Magical

> I'd love Mephisto. But again, children's game. They probably aren't going to give us the Marvel equivalent of Satan.


 I would love Mephisto in here too  :EEK!:  I'd completely forgotten him from the Ultimate Alliance game.

----------


## Grand Magical

> Well I like trying to get box characters and we haven't had one in a while. How about we get him from a Halloween achievement


A holiday character achievement would be nice now and then for certain characters. Mephisto could be the Halloween achievement, a new character costume for Christmas. That would be an achievement I'd fight day and night for depending on the character  :Big Grin:

----------


## Grand Magical

Anyone else having connection problems with the game?  :EEK!:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Anyone else having connection problems with the game?


Everything is hunky-dory in STL...besides we set our football field on fire. Time to farm some fractals...




> Hi
> I want to buy one of the Guardians of the Galaxy, So who should I rather buy? Groot, Drax or Gamora? Thanks


You can't go wrong with Groot...but...Gamora is one of the best female characters in the game.

----------


## Arnier

> You can't go wrong with Groot...but...Gamora is one of the best female characters in the game.


Thanks. Maybe I'll go with Groot

----------


## Mr E Shoe

> Hi
> I want to buy one of the Guardians of the Galaxy, So who should I rather buy? Groot, Drax or Gamora? Thanks


Of the three Gamora is my favorite, actually Gamora is one of my favorites in the game and I'm slowly getting her up to level 40 (currently 38).  She has a very fast routine, good hero up, and health booster.  I'm actually ahead on leveling up her over Rocket.

----------


## Grand Magical

Want to farm together Spy? I'm trying to get either Gambit, or Venom from the box (Venom I've spent probably over 50 k in fractals if you count the gold). I'm thinking I'll go with Gambit.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Everything is hunky-dory in STL...besides we set our football field on fire. Time to farm some fractals...
> 
> You can't go wrong with Groot...but...Gamora is one of the best female characters in the game.


In my opinion, in the hands of a good player, Gamora is not only one of the best female, but the best character in the whole game!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Want to farm together Spy? I'm trying to get either Gambit, or Venom from the box (Venom I've spent probably over 50 k in fractals if you count the gold). I'm thinking I'll go with Gambit.


Thanks for the invite, but I'm pretty distracted right now (Cardinal's baseball and Ram's football) to run consistent missions with another player. I'll be just token collecting and running the odd mission/card game.

----------


## Grand Magical

> Thanks for the invite, but I'm pretty distracted right now (Cardinal's baseball and Ram's football) to run consistent missions with another player. I'll be just token collecting and running the odd mission/card game.


I don't know who those two are but I hope you had fun XD

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Hi
> I want to buy one of the Guardians of the Galaxy, So who should I rather buy? Groot, Drax or Gamora? Thanks


gamora rocket starlord drax groot

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

nah i wouldnt say that superior is the best ingame but dont get me wrong gamora is freakin awsome @roamingcolossuslion

----------


## Raven

> Thanks for the invite, but I'm pretty distracted right now (Cardinal's baseball and Ram's football) to run consistent missions with another player. I'll be just token collecting and running the odd mission/card game.


On behalf of women the world over, my commiserations to your GF.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> On behalf of women the world over, my commiserations to your GF.


I know, right? She plays fantasy football (and is quite good without the help of her _very_-talented actuary BF) so the Sunday's around here revolve around the DirecTV Sunday Ticket package and her laptop/spreadsheets. I get the small TV in my office for baseball...even though it's my house.

----------


## Xapto

I feel like Ronan was meant to have 4 buffs like Loki. I used Ronan's P2 and he has red particles floating around him like he has a health boost, but he doesn't actually have a health boost.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I feel like Ronan was meant to have 4 buffs like Loki. I used Ronan's P2 and he has red particles floating around him like he has a health boost, but he doesn't actually have a health boost.


I noticed the red particles too, but I think it's just an mistaken animation, and I much prefer Ronan not having a health boost, one of the things I dislike is that they are giving health boost to a lot of characters for absolutely no reason, but just make them even more OP, like Thunderbolts Punisher and Shadowland Daredevil.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Anyone else experience this glitch?



My HUD display went blank, my Health Meter went red, I lost the World map UI (upper-right, green arrow), I became invincible, and I lost the gauntlet cursor.

----------


## vatorZX

> Anyone else experience this glitch?
> 
> 
> 
> My HUD display went blank, my Health Meter went red, I lost the World map UI (upper-right, green arrow), I became invincible, and I lost the gauntlet cursor.


Something similar (1:28)

----------


## Wollomby

Anxiously awaiting this weekends game events! If anyone hears anything from twitter or facebook, please let me know here as I don't use those sites  :Frown:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Something similar (1:28)


Thanks for the interesting post, vatorZX. It probably has something to do with Thor's coding or those imp's.


Edit: I wonder when we'll see the update...

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

No update, not surprised.

----------


## Raven

> No update, not surprised.


It's been happening on Friday lately.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> It's been happening on Friday lately.


Yeah. But considering this is last week's update that they pulled at the last second, I'd kinda hoped we'd get it today.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> No update, not surprised.





> It's been happening on Friday lately.





> Yeah. But considering this is last week's update that they pulled at the last second, I'd kinda hoped we'd get it today.


No update notification today...yet. With the three characters in the hopper 
*spoilers:*
Spider-Gwen, Assassin Spidey, & Sp//dr
*end of spoilers*

we are quickly encroaching upon our yearly Halloween update.

----------


## Charles LePage

> No update notification today...yet. With the three characters in the hopper 
> *spoilers:*
> Spider-Gwen, Assassin Spidey, & Sp//dr
> *end of spoilers*
> 
> we are quickly encroaching upon our yearly Halloween update.


Maybe it will be a *spoilers:*
Spider
*end of spoilers* -Halloween this year.  *spoilers:*
Spiders
*end of spoilers* are creepy, after all.

----------


## Pyrebomb

That would be a really disappointing cop-out.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> That would be a really disappointing cop-out.


What would be, not having an update.

----------


## eagle1604

Just wanted to come here and say thanks to anyone that may have voted for Angela on the link that I posted because she won and now I will be able to play one of my favorite heroes on MH2016 next year..  :Smile:

----------


## Iron Enforcer

If switching to a holiday theme causes even more back-end issues, there might not be a Halloween to bother planning around.
It's getting pretty close to when I said they'd start liquidating assets. So, we'll see. They might not have a choice if the costs of fixing everything exceeds what they'd make back before more problems arise.

I did find it hilarious that they had to bring up game-play etiquette because they totally forgot to balance their game before adding more levels. It's _their_ fault they didn't add a Prestige-only mission option or a group finder based on level. And there's never a clear victor in a Survival mission, making their inclusion in the Daily rotation odd at best. If they want to change the rules, make a Last Man Standing variant with tiered rewards 1st through 4th place.

I'm still looking for a reason to re-subscribe. But if last year was Guardians of the Galaxy, this year is definitely Fox's Fantastic Four.

----------


## Carmaicol

It's been a long time since I checked the ending of one of the World Events, maybe since the fractal nerfing a few months ago, but I was there a minute before closing and the price still a 5K potion. No snipping, no high bids, the results:



They're not the fractal sink that they used to and yeah, I was the lucky winner.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> It's been a long time since I checked the ending of one of the World Events, maybe since the fractal nerfing a few months ago, but I was there a minute before closing and the price still a 5K potion. No snipping, no high bids, the results:
> 
> 
> 
> They're not the fractal sink that they used to and yeah, I was the lucky winner.


What was your bid?

----------


## Carmaicol

> What was your bid?


10, as usual, Spy. I make so few fractals now that boxes and world events snipping is out of my league. I have made 3000 fractals since I bought FA Cyclops, 17 days ago.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> What would be, not having an update.


I was referring to Charle's post. Prob should have quoted it, but it was right above mine.

Sigh. It's almost midnight on the East coast, and still no update. Of course, it came at 2 AM last week. Not staying up for it.

----------


## Raven

> I was referring to Charle's post. Prob should have quoted it, but it was right above mine.
> 
> Sigh. It's almost midnight on the East coast, and still no update. Of course, it came at 2 AM last week. Not staying up for it.


So not even a FB post to say there's no update, that's pretty poor.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Shs just died.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Shs just died.


She was wonderful at the beginning but updates became scarce. Hopefully there will be a successor just as good. RIP 2011-2015

----------


## Mr E Shoe

> Shs just died.


What are you talking about???  The game is up. :Confused:

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

> What are you talking about???  The game is up.


He just means that it feels like the game is dead with no communication or updates. 2015 has been a bit of a rough year for the game.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> He just means that it feels like the game is dead with no communication or updates. 2015 has been a bit of a rough year for the game.


The communication is a problem, but but updates? We just got from 4 heroes and 2 missions in a period of 2 weeks, that's is content for more than a month, and they released in 2 weeks, I just think they could hold on some of that characters, to release now, and no one would be complaining now, I think they were trying to get done with all those characters before the Halloween, but something went wrong, I would not be surprised if they hold Spider-Gwen and the others to after the Halloween, like they did with X-Force last year.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

> The communication is a problem, but but updates? We just got from 4 heroes and 2 missions in a period of 2 weeks, that's is content for more than a month, and they released in 2 weeks, I just think they could hold on some of that characters, to release now, and no one would be complaining now, I think they were trying to get done with all those characters before the Halloween, but something went wrong, I would not be surprised if they hold Spider-Gwen and the others to after the Halloween, like they did with X-Force last year.


Right now we're not doing too bad in updates, but there was that 3 month period with no new characters earlier this year, that right there was quite the rough patch.

----------


## Carmaicol

I think Gaz developed so many long term activities to take the place of frecuent updates, lev 40 badges for high-end players, long achievements and 2-3 characters for frequent players and 180+ characters for the rest.

Of course a bit of communication would be great, and a Halloween update, and change the GOTG screens, and maintenance... but it's a bit much to say that the game is dead.

----------


## Pyrebomb

It's the lack of communication that is so infuriating. I understand that crap happens and things don't always get finished. But it literally takes five seconds for somebody to hop on a social media account and say, "Sorry, guys. Late/No update this week."

----------


## CenturianSpy

> It's the lack of communication that is so infuriating. I understand that crap happens and things don't always get finished. But it literally takes five seconds for somebody to hop on a social media account and say, "Sorry, guys. Late/No update this week."


I think this is the majority opinion on this forum. 

I think the secondary complaint would be an overall obscure direction of the game.

----------


## Raven

> I think this is the majority opinion on this forum. 
> 
> I think the secondary complaint would be an overall obscure direction of the game.


Add the constant bugs to that and then it's all compounded by seeing things happen over on Marvel Heroes.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Random question, but how much fractals are card games dishing out.(Mine have been stuck at 33% for a week without loading)

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Random question, but how much fractals are card games dishing out.(Mine have been stuck at 33% for a week without loading)


Between 10 to 45.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Between 10 to 45.


Hmm I was hoping more, Thx Spy.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Random question, but how much fractals are card games dishing out.(Mine have been stuck at 33% for a week without loading)


You may have to delete your cache and redownload the game. My laptop was doing that a while back, and that fixed it.

----------


## Grand Magical

Trying to get fractals for characters, crafting, etc. is next to impossible for me. xD

Any tips/special tricks to how you guys do it?  :Smile:

----------


## Mr E Shoe

> Trying to get fractals for characters, crafting, etc. is next to impossible for me. xD
> 
> Any tips/special tricks to how you guys do it?


Do you have the fing fang foom sidekick?  

If I'm really "grinding", I start a speed boost potion, which is good for 60 minutes and allows for much faster moving around the cities.  I then megacollect with fing fang foom for a character, change characters and run around and get the next person or two's stuff while waiting for fing fang foom be ready to mega collect again (5 minutes).  I also hit every star jar I go past and I also use one of my strongest/fastest characters to rip through the meham missions in each city.  EOTE spidy and a number of others can do a mahem mission in mear seconds.  If you don't have EOTE spidey, you could get the sidekick version, superior spidey, etc.

If there are particular crafting items you need, certain missions reward certain crafting items, and each city has different crafting items they reward per character.  I use to have a list of what cities had what crafting items and what missions had what, but I don't any longer.  It's probably posted somewhere in this thread or maybe someone else can repost it?  Actually, it's hopefully in the shs wiki???

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Never knew 3 words could start a discussion. :P

I am just frustrated by the lack of support and information we get nowadays. The thing that bothers me most is that the devs haven't even told us what happened in that black out for that good 3 months. Also, there was that May Mega-Dump. They haven't really added anything new in the code since that dump, which worries me that this might be it. My birthday is in 5 days and I hope to see a decent update then. This really irritates me. Marvel Heroes is about to go 2016 and this game is basically in the hospital on life support while the other game is jumping in a field of flowers. My one wish....Fix the game, change the game, bring back the x4 fractals (it was extremely unnecessary to make it x2), and also bring back tokens, crafting parts, and etc to give you fractals! No one will pay the game when no content is released. Okay now, my last rant. The damage, accuracy, and buffs heroes get now. I watched a video on Avengers Loki, and he unfortunately wrecks. I mean, I'd settle for a "bad" hero in this day. Like Captain Marvel or M.O.D.O.K or Scarlet Witch. It is unnecessary to see 1,000+ damage in these hero ups. Okay I'm done, I'm calmed.

----------


## Raven

> Never knew 3 words could start a discussion. :P
> 
> I am just frustrated by the lack of support and information we get nowadays. The thing that bothers me most is that the devs haven't even told us what happened in that black out for that good 3 months. Also, there was that May Mega-Dump. They haven't really added anything new in the code since that dump, which worries me that this might be it. My birthday is in 5 days and I hope to see a decent update then. This really irritates me. Marvel Heroes is about to go 2016 and this game is basically in the hospital on life support while the other game is jumping in a field of flowers. My one wish....Fix the game, change the game, bring back the x4 fractals (it was extremely unnecessary to make it x2), and also bring back tokens, crafting parts, and etc to give you fractals! No one will pay the game when no content is released. Okay now, my last rant. The damage, accuracy, and buffs heroes get now. I watched a video on Avengers Loki, and he unfortunately wrecks. I mean, I'd settle for a "bad" hero in this day. Like Captain Marvel or M.O.D.O.K or Scarlet Witch. It is unnecessary to see 1,000+ damage in these hero ups. Okay I'm done, I'm calmed.


To be honest if I was running Gazillion and my browser based game was no longer supported by the most popular browser, I'd cease investing resources in it.

----------


## Grand Magical

> Do you have the fing fang foom sidekick?  
> 
> If I'm really "grinding", I start a speed boost potion, which is good for 60 minutes and allows for much faster moving around the cities.  I then megacollect with fing fang foom for a character, change characters and run around and get the next person or two's stuff while waiting for fing fang foom be ready to mega collect again (5 minutes).  I also hit every star jar I go past and I also use one of my strongest/fastest characters to rip through the meham missions in each city.  EOTE spidy and a number of others can do a mahem mission in mear seconds.  If you don't have EOTE spidey, you could get the sidekick version, superior spidey, etc.
> 
> If there are particular crafting items you need, certain missions reward certain crafting items, and each city has different crafting items they reward per character.  I use to have a list of what cities had what crafting items and what missions had what, but I don't any longer.  It's probably posted somewhere in this thread or maybe someone else can repost it?  Actually, it's hopefully in the shs wiki???


I can't really do a lot of mayhem missions. My highest level is Daredevil at 21 or 22 xD But yeah. I do the same thing while waiting for fin fang foom to cooldown for Megacollect. My stuff doesn't reset every couple hours though. It resets every 24 hours on the dot.
Not sure how to get the "Collect tokens 20 times a day" achievement since this happens

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> To be honest if I was running Gazillion and my browser based game was no longer supported by the most popular browser, I'd cease investing resources in it.


I've used Firefox in the past because it has (undocumented) features that neither IE nor Chrome have, that allow me to sniff out more information from a website; but Chrome's now incompatibility with Unity gave me the excuse to use Firefox regularly now, side-by-side with Chrome. Makes it easier for me to extract links from a page's content.

----------


## Carmaicol

> I can't really do a lot of mayhem missions. My highest level is Daredevil at 21 or 22 xD But yeah. I do the same thing while waiting for fin fang foom to cooldown for Megacollect. My stuff doesn't reset every couple hours though. It resets every 24 hours on the dot.
> Not sure how to get the "Collect tokens 20 times a day" achievement since this happens


You complete that achievement in 20 days. You have a small squad, the easiest fractals are the Explore section: visit each city, poke trees, scare pigeons, destroy bots, collect golden fractals, etc. and the Destiny achievements, the ones when you had to play a few missions in a sequence. 

And you need a few sidekicks to make things easier, Mini FFF for megacollecting and destroy bots, R.O.B attracts fractals, the alley cat attracts tokens and poke Impossible man and Mini Superior/EOTE makes every mission easier and faster.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

So I was finally able to get into the game yesterday.
While some problems are gone, like the major glitch most of us had, I still ran into some.

The one main issue was that when I tried to do some missions, some of them would not load, therefore, making me sign out and back in.
I really need something exciting to happen that is going to make me want to get on....

----------


## Ravin' Ray

For this weekend with no event or fractal burst, I got busy with my achievements and got my signature hero Human Torch to elite with 25 ada missions and now he's level 32. EotE Spidey is level 36 and I still haven't done all the missions with him yet.

For my non-agent it's mostly fractal farming.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> For this weekend with no event or fractal burst, I got busy with my achievements and got my signature hero Human Torch to elite with 25 ada missions and now he's level 32. EotE Spidey is level 36 and I still haven't done all the missions with him yet.
> 
> For my non-agent it's mostly fractal farming.


Why be your non agent?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Why be your non agent?


I want to see how far a non-agent account can go without paying anything (it helped I won six total weeks of membership).

----------


## Grand Magical

> You complete that achievement in 20 days. You have a small squad, the easiest fractals are the Explore section: visit each city, poke trees, scare pigeons, destroy bots, collect golden fractals, etc. and the Destiny achievements, the ones when you had to play a few missions in a sequence. 
> 
> And you need a few sidekicks to make things easier, Mini FFF for megacollecting and destroy bots, R.O.B attracts fractals, the alley cat attracts tokens and poke Impossible man and Mini Superior/EOTE makes every mission easier and faster.


Ok. Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I can't really do a lot of mayhem missions. My highest level is Daredevil at 21 or 22 xD But yeah. I do the same thing while waiting for fin fang foom to cooldown for Megacollect. My stuff doesn't reset every couple hours though. It resets every 24 hours on the dot.
> Not sure how to get the "Collect tokens 20 times a day" achievement since this happens


Mayhem missions--not crisis missions. Click on the villains standing around zones. Each one has six.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Well, I can report that you can access SHSO from the Greek island of Samos, unlike Cyprus; but I didn't really have many opportunities to play the game during the week I was on holiday.  However, it doesn't look like much has happened while I was eating too much moussaka and watching Olympiacos beat Arsenal 3-2 in a bar full of ecstatic locals: no update in two weeks, and, perhaps more significantly, not a peep from SHSO's Facebook page since September 25th.  If the last update was cancelled to improve stability, it seems like stability=nothing happens.  Looks like we are back in the desert again for a while.

Scott, this is where you tell us you've been lurking again.  At least that would be something.

----------


## Wollomby

> Well, I can report that you can access SHSO from the Greek island of Samos, unlike Cyprus; but I didn't really have many opportunities to play the game during the week I was on holiday.  However, it doesn't look like much has happened while I was eating too much moussaka and watching Olympiacos beat Arsenal 3-2 in a bar full of ecstatic locals: no update in two weeks, and, perhaps more significantly, not a peep from SHSO's Facebook page since September 25th.  If the last update was cancelled to improve stability, it seems like stability=nothing happens.  Looks like we are back in the desert again for a while.
> 
> Scott, this is where you tell us you've been lurking again.  At least that would be something.



Scott is watching... they are ALWAYS watching. *maniacal laugh*

Last I heard, they were getting ready to push the Halloween event out.  All I know is... Yesterday's Chimichanga... YOUR MINE this year!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Scott is watching... they are ALWAYS watching. *maniacal laugh*
> 
> Last I heard, they were getting ready to push the Halloween event out.  All I know is... Yesterday's Chimichanga... YOUR MINE this year!


You're (couldn't help myself)

----------


## CenturianSpy

Anyone else expecting the update tomorrow (Tuesday)?

----------


## marvel2136

> Anyone else expecting the update tomorrow (Tuesday)?


Nope. I don't think they will update SHSO this week :Frown:

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> You're (couldn't help myself)


During this hiatus in SHSO updates, we bring you a new interactive game: Player vs Player Grammatical Error Challenge! Gain fractals by correcting your opponent's slovenly language! Who will win?  Mr Fantastic or Thing? Beast or Hulk? Dr Strange or Groot?  Why not play as Thor and deploy Old Norse grammar to confuse and defeat Hawkeye? 

The Fight for Fractals continues!

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Anyone else expecting the update tomorrow (Tuesday)?


forget this crap they always delaying holloween updates like The heck

----------


## Raven

> During this hiatus in SHSO updates, we bring you a new interactive game: Player vs Player Grammatical Error Challenge! Gain fractals by correcting your opponent's slovenly language! Who will win?  Mr Fantastic or Thing? Beast or Hulk? Dr Strange or Groot?  Why not play as Thor and deploy Old Norse grammar to confuse and defeat Hawkeye? 
> 
> The Fight for Fractals continues!





> forget this crap they always delaying holloween updates like The heck


Oh where to start...

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> forget this crap they always delaying holloween updates like The heck


Forget this crap. They're always delaying Halloween updates like, the hell.

Round 1:5 points to Enraged Arrow Enforcer.

----------


## Xapto

> Forget this crap. They're always delaying Halloween updates like, the hell.
> 
> Round 1:5 points to Enraged Arrow Enforcer.


I'm pretty sure we would know who would win in a grammar fight. :P

----------


## Ravin' Ray

My main account turned 4-years today:

Didn't reach 5k squad level (4516), but hey I made good progress.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

And the lifting bug is still there. After lifting the car to poke Impy for the 10XP to level up Tux Thing, when he did level up the car stuck to his hand and he brought it with him wherever he went. Behind him, partly obscured by the car and with Mini FFF, is my alt account.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> My main account turned 4-years today:
> 
> Didn't reach 5k squad level (4516), but hey I made good progress.


Congratulations!

----------


## cpinheir

> My main account turned 4-years today:
> 
> Didn't reach 5k squad level (4516), but hey I made good progress.


That's awesome, Ray! I should be getting my 3 year badge sometime soon....

----------


## CenturianSpy

Is the game down for anyone else?

Nevermind...it's up.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

They just announced a maintenance.


> Hi Squadsters!
> The game will be going down for maintenance at 11:35 AM PDT for 2 hours.
> Apologies for the short notice!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> They just announced a maintenance.


I wonder if Trish meant "Update"...

----------


## Charles LePage

They could be maintaining an update, or updating the maintenance.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> They could be maintaining an update, or updating the maintenance.


Hugs Cats just responded to my query this is only a "maintenance"...no content today...or Halloween update.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

How is it possible for a squaddie with a low squad level to have a Top 10 medallion?  :Confused:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> How is it possible for a squaddie with a low squad level to have a Top 10 medallion?


Not only is that a low squad level, it is a STARTER squad level. So, it is also odd that they have a Title. I'm guessing a glitch.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Maintenance yesterday...will we see an *update* today? Or will we be going on three weeks+ without an update? One update per month is _totally_ unacceptable...

----------


## Charles LePage

> Maintenance yesterday...will we see an *update* today? Or will we be going on three weeks+ without an update? One update per month is _totally_ unacceptable...


What if it were really good once a month update?

What if the update occurred once a month, but each weekend had the sales/special events that we have been seeing?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> What if it were really good once a month update?
> 
> What if the update occurred once a month, but each weekend had the sales/special events that we have been seeing?


Of course a size-able, once-a-month *themed* update with weekly events ("Bonus XP", "Fractal Burst", etc.) IS how I think the game _should_ be run...

A monthly update with just one or two characters and without a theme will negatively impact this game.

----------


## Wollomby

I'm ready to get some TACO's!!!!! will we have halloween event for this weekend?

----------


## Carmaicol

Maybe they're developing more Halloween achievements as a surprise...

 :Stick Out Tongue: 


I bought Ronan. I like him.

----------


## Carmaicol

Meanwhile in Marvel Heroes:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Meanwhile in Marvel Heroes:


One out of five in the SHSO pipeline, four to go. At least we know mutants aren't hands-off for Gazillion. Bet for Gwenpool to join SHSO to coincide with her comic in December.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> One out of five in the SHSO pipeline, four to go. At least we know mutants aren't hands-off for Gazillion. Bet for Gwenpool to join SHSO to coincide with her comic in December.


Carol Danvers is also in the game files under "Classic Ms. Marvel" and her pic was released for SDCC '11.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Carol Danvers is also in the game files under "Classic Ms. Marvel" and her pic was released for SDCC '11.


Pretty safe to say she was abandoned, then. Also pretty safe to say most players would greatly prefer Captain Marvel Carol. Which would also make a ton more sense with her movie on the assembly line. Of course it got pushed back again. Sigh.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

I meant to bring this up a while back, but I forgot: I used to get an email for my agent account each month (and for Helmer's account), telling me my 500 Gold had been added to my account, but this stopped some time ago.  Is that the same for everyone else with an agent account?  Guess it's just one more cutback for Gaz, but I can't see how it could have been much of a drain on resources - I assume it was all automated.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I meant to bring this up a while back, but I forgot: I used to get an email for my agent account each month (and for Helmer's account), telling me my 500 Gold had been added to my account, but this stopped some time ago.  Is that the same for everyone else with an agent account?  Guess it's just one more cutback for Gaz, but I can't see how it could have been much of a drain on resources - I assume it was all automated.


Good point- the last such email I received was in May.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Yes, the e-mail notifications stopped for me too even though I get my monthly gold on the 24th. My last one will be on Christmas Eve before my one-year sub expires, Gazillion's Christmas gift for me unless I get an extension.

----------


## Grand Magical

> You complete that achievement in 20 days. You have a small squad, the easiest fractals are the Explore section: visit each city, poke trees, scare pigeons, destroy bots, collect golden fractals, etc. and the Destiny achievements, the ones when you had to play a few missions in a sequence. 
> 
> And you need a few sidekicks to make things easier, Mini FFF for megacollecting and destroy bots, R.O.B attracts fractals, the alley cat attracts tokens and poke Impossible man and Mini Superior/EOTE makes every mission easier and faster.


Is it possible to get EOTE mini? I can't find him anywhere : o

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Pretty safe to say she was abandoned, then. Also pretty safe to say most players would greatly prefer Captain Marvel Carol. Which would also make a ton more sense with her movie on the assembly line. Of course it got pushed back again. Sigh.


She was on the same screen as Bishop...and if you follow our "Most Wanted" thread you understand that Gaz teases his files constantly. The screen before Capt. Marvel (Danvers)...was Prof. X. 




> Is it possible to get EOTE mini? I can't find him anywhere


Mystery Boxes.

----------


## Grand Magical

> She was on the same screen as Bishop...and if you follow our "Most Wanted" thread you understand that Gaz teases his files constantly. The screen before Capt. Marvel (Danvers)...was Prof. X. 
> 
> Mystery Boxes.


I wonder how Prof. X's powers would be set up. Hmmm

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!! I hate mystery boxes enough right now DX I bet if I were to spend all 500 gold I'm getting in 9 days on Mystery Boxes (and only Mystery Boxes) I wouldn't get one villain from the boxes xD

----------


## Carmaicol

> Is it possible to get EOTE mini? I can't find him anywhere : o


Go with Mini Superior Spider-Man, he's as good as Mini EOTE.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I wonder how Prof. X's powers would be set up. Hmmm


The 6th, and final (for now?), episode of Squad Time had two devs talking about "mind bullets"...

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> The 6th, and final (for now?), episode of Squad Time had two devs talking about "mind bullets"...


When was that episode, it seems so long ago.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!! I hate mystery boxes enough right now DX I bet if I were to spend all 500 gold I'm getting in 9 days on Mystery Boxes (and only Mystery Boxes) I wouldn't get one villain from the boxes xD


Here's one technique I used for those darn boxes. I bought all the cheap (500 fractals) sidekicks straight from the store so that when I open a box, the only sidekicks left for me to possibly get are those which cost more than the box itself which is also 500 fractals so that I really get my fractals' worth. I think it will also possibly increase the chance of getting the box-only sidekicks since all those sidekicks are no longer in the list to pick from. I was lucky in that for both my agent and non-agent accounts I got all the box-only sidekicks (Mini Thanos, Mini Dark Surfer, Mini Electro, Mini Ghost Rider, and Mini EotE Spidey). As mentioned earlier, Mini Superior and EotE are the two best sidekicks for taking out bosses.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

So, is this happening to anyone else??

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> So, is this happening to anyone else??


I get graphical glitches from time to time that go away, like wireframe/transparent buildings, opaque single-color characters, etc.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> So, is this happening to anyone else??


It didn't happen to me (yet).
Can anyone tell me what's the current world event prize? When I try to check, I see an empty window that can't be closed.  :Frown: 
Watcher.jpg

----------


## raw68

> It didn't happen to me (yet).
> Can anyone tell me what's the current world event prize? When I try to check, I see an empty window that can't be closed. 
> Watcher.jpg


I have been getting this for about 2 weeks now.  Luckily, one time I didn't I got to enter and was Lucky winner of the 5,000 xp boost.

----------


## Raven

> The 6th, and final (for now?), episode of Squad Time had two devs talking about "mind bullets"...


Having prof-X telepathically call in a bunch of X-Men as support like some of the recent HUs we've seen would make a lot of sense.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> It didn't happen to me (yet).
> Can anyone tell me what's the current world event prize? When I try to check, I see an empty window that can't be closed. 
> Watcher.jpg


This has been happening to me to.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> It didn't happen to me (yet).
> Can anyone tell me what's the current world event prize? When I try to check, I see an empty window that can't be closed. 
> Watcher.jpg





> I have been getting this for about 2 weeks now.  Luckily, one time I didn't I got to enter and was Lucky winner of the 5,000 xp boost.





> This has been happening to me to.


Someone on the Players FB page says the fix is to go to your Crafting section first. Let me know if this workaround is actually viable, please.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Someone on the Players FB page says the fix is to go to your Crafting section first. Let me know if this workaround is actually viable, please.


It worked! Thank you.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Which missions dish out the most fractals? It used to be Onslaught Onslaught is that still so.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Which missions dish out the most fractals? It used to be Onslaught Onslaught is that still so.


You can see that on the wiki. (Link)

----------


## PhantCowboy

> You can see that on the wiki. (Link)


Thanks! It completely slipped my mind that it could be found there.

----------


## raw68

> Someone on the Players FB page says the fix is to go to your Crafting section first. Let me know if this workaround is actually viable, please.


Worked for me, also.  Thank You, Spy and Players on the FB page.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Someone on the Players FB page says the fix is to go to your Crafting section first. Let me know if this workaround is actually viable, please.


Haven't tested it yet, but ill find out later tonight.
Based on what I have seen, it will probably work.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Well well well, the gang's all here!  :Big Grin:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Well well well, the gang's all here!


Man...that Angel is good-looking. I bet he smells nice and has an award winning chili recipe, too.

----------


## Wollomby

> Here's one technique I used for those darn boxes. I bought all the cheap (500 fractals) sidekicks straight from the store so that when I open a box, the only sidekicks left for me to possibly get are those which cost more than the box itself which is also 500 fractals so that I really get my fractals' worth. I think it will also possibly increase the chance of getting the box-only sidekicks since all those sidekicks are no longer in the list to pick from. I was lucky in that for both my agent and non-agent accounts I got all the box-only sidekicks (Mini Thanos, Mini Dark Surfer, Mini Electro, Mini Ghost Rider, and Mini EotE Spidey). As mentioned earlier, Mini Superior and EotE are the two best sidekicks for taking out bosses.


Yeah, I did the same thing when it comes to buying mystery boxes.

Buy everything out of the store first, that way it eliminates that item and narrows it down to only the sidekicks you can only get from a box.

I have not tried this since the change and update of gold tokens. Can anyone verify... You don't win gold tokens out of a mystery box do you?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Yeah, I did the same thing when it comes to buying mystery boxes.
> 
> Buy everything out of the store first, that way it eliminates that item and narrows it down to only the sidekicks you can only get from a box.
> 
> I have not tried this since the change and update of gold tokens. Can anyone verify... You don't win gold tokens out of a mystery box do you?


Gold badges are only available for purchase...besides the odd Uatu "World Event" prize or FB contest prize.

I still think Gaz needs a Gold Badge Mystery Box that can award a random badge. I also think it would be nice if they let everyone buy ONE (just one!!!) badge for fractals. This would ensure that everyone could get the Gold Badge for their favorite hero. The only caveat would be that there should be a time played minimum to stop/thwart multiple account creators. I think a 200 hour countdown would make sense.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

If this rumor pans out, then maybe, just maybe, Gaz can add more Fantastic Four related stuff to SHSO. More Future Foundation! Fantastic Force! Fantastic Foes! H.E.R.B.I.E.!

And…

*LIGHT BRIGADE HUMAN TORCH!*

RUMOR: Fox & Marvel Made A Trade, Fantastic Four May Join MCU In 2020

----------


## CenturianSpy

> If this rumor pans out, then maybe, just maybe, Gaz can add more Fantastic Four related stuff to SHSO. More Future Foundation! Fantastic Force! Fantastic Foes! H.E.R.B.I.E.!
> 
> And…
> 
> *LIGHT BRIGADE HUMAN TORCH!*
> 
> RUMOR: Fox & Marvel Made A Trade, Fantastic Four May Join MCU In 2020


I suspected this when I saw the two X-Men shows in possible development for FOX and FX!

Now...should we expect an update today?




> *LIGHT BRIGADE HUMAN TORCH!*


What do you think of Johnny's new Inhuman uniform, Ray?


And it was just a rumor... http://comicbook.com/2015/10/15/offi...remain-at-fox/

----------


## Xapto

Remember how everyone keeps talking about how Captain Marvel is really bad? Well Armored Spider-Man is probably worse. He REALLY needs a buff. I have him at level 14 and his heroup only does 56 damage. His power attacks aren't much better either.

----------


## Wollomby

I was hoping for an update today too  :Frown:   wait till tomorrow  :Smile:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> What do you think of Johnny's new Inhuman uniform, Ray?


I'd love to see it, but since Johnny is always flamed on you can't really tell that it's yellow unless Gaz does something else with his flames. They should call him Uncanny Human Torch.



> And it was just a rumor... http://comicbook.com/2015/10/15/offi...remain-at-fox/


And my hopes are deflated.

I'm working on my next Most Wanted after doing Cosmic Women.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Half-way though the month and no halloween update yet?

----------


## Grand Magical

Where are my Halloween characters Gaz? :'(  :Frown:

----------


## Charles LePage

> Half-way though the month and no halloween update yet?


Given the seasonal question, "trick or treat?", I think you know which one you have received.

----------


## Carmaicol

At least they are consistent, the Halloween zones are late every year.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Got my membership gold a day early...first time that has _ever_ happened.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> Got my membership gold a day early...first time that has _ever_ happened.


Cool beans.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Got my membership gold a day early...first time that has _ever_ happened.


achievment title completed

The early gold digger

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

10/16/15 where is the  Halloween achieves at like T H

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Guess no update today.

----------


## Grand Magical

How is everyone doing?  :Smile:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> How is everyone doing?


Wishing my Iron Monger was wearing a Frankenstein's Monster head...

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Thoughts right now: MSHSO update and dinner.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Still no Halloween zones. They'd better be up until _Thanksgiving_ when we do get them. (They always make me suffer for _months_ with "X-Mas" Zones I could live without, and skimp me on the ones I love.)

----------


## Wollomby

NOOOooooo, not another week without halloween update  :Frown:

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Here's hoping that if they do a Halloween update, that we get a 2 -3 character dump at once.

----------


## Grand Magical

Well, almost done with getting materials for the Destroyer. Before I finish and have all this hard work wasted, is the Destroyer any good? xD

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Well, almost done with getting materials for the Destroyer. Before I finish and have all this hard work wasted, is the Destroyer any good? xD


He's good, but I found him a little too slow.  There's a hesitation in his response, particularly with his P2 boost, that makes him vulnerable.  Many times, I would hit P2, and he'd do his build up to the boost, and *BLAM*, he 's wiped out before the boost can kick in.  So, worth the effort, yes, but not as great as I would have liked him to be.  Still a very valuable guy to have in a mission.

----------


## Grand Magical

> He's good, but I found him a little too slow.  There's a hesitation in his response, particularly with his P2 boost, that makes him vulnerable.  Many times, I would hit P2, and he'd do his build up to the boost, and *BLAM*, he 's wiped out before the boost can kick in.  So, worth the effort, yes, but not as great as I would have liked him to be.  Still a very valuable guy to have in a mission.


Ahhh. K Thanks. I only need 1 more Dark Energy Sphere but my Dark Energy Balls won't drop from any of the missions anymore DX

----------


## CenturianSpy

> but my Dark Energy Balls won't drop


It happens at various times for anyone going through Dark Elvin puberty. <chuckles>

My latest milestone:

----------


## Grand Magical

> It happens at various times for anyone going through Dark Elvin puberty. <chuckles>
> 
> My latest milestone:


Gotta admit...that was funny xD And congrats on the milestone lol
I'm almost to 400 XD

But any ideas on how to get my final Sphere? xD Not sure where to get the materials needed since missions don't give them any more for some reason, I have no heroes that need material collecting, and I'm very very tired after getting the previous items lol

----------


## Raven

> Gotta admit...that was funny xD And congrats on the milestone lol
> I'm almost to 400 XD
> 
> But any ideas on how to get my final Sphere? xD Not sure where to get the materials needed since missions don't give them any more for some reason, I have no heroes that need material collecting, and I'm very very tired after getting the previous items lol


Mega-collect in Asgard

----------


## Carmaicol

> But any ideas on how to get my final Sphere? xD Not sure where to get the materials needed since missions don't give them any more for some reason, I have no heroes that need material collecting, and I'm very very tired after getting the previous items lol


Freezer Burn - Ice Crystal, Dark Energy Balls, Elemental Flames
He's Baack - Cosmic Charge, Dark Energy Balls, Ice Crystals
Skull and Void! - Cosmic Charge, Dark energy Balls
Monster Smash!: Astral Crystals, Dark Energy Balls, Vishanti Thread

I got mines with Skrull and Void since I also needed Cosmic Charges. You also can get them by collecting Dark Energy Motes in Asgard.

----------


## Grand Magical

> Freezer Burn - Ice Crystal, Dark Energy Balls, Elemental Flames
> He's Baack - Cosmic Charge, Dark Energy Balls, Ice Crystals
> Skull and Void! - Cosmic Charge, Dark energy Balls
> Monster Smash!: Astral Crystals, Dark Energy Balls, Vishanti Thread
> 
> I got mines with Skrull and Void since I also needed Cosmic Charges. You also can get them by collecting Dark Energy Motes in Asgard.


Yeah. I got as many motes as possible but no more characters to mega collect with :/ I'll try those missions. Thanks guys  :Big Grin:

----------


## Grand Magical

*Scratches Skull & Void of the list* No luck there. I played it 20 times and only got Cosmic Charges :'(

----------


## Grand Magical

Wooooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooo I got my Destroyer finally!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Wooooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooo I got my Destroyer finally!


Good for you! I'm targeting War Machine Mk II for my non-agent; 16 vibranium ores are all I need. (!)

----------


## Grand Magical

> Good for you! I'm targeting War Machine Mk II for my non-agent; 16 vibranium ores are all I need. (!)


I was going to try for him too. I should have gone for him instead of Destroyer....Destroyer is interestingly slow. 

Time to go get Mr. Rhodes x.x So many materials to collect

----------


## CenturianSpy

Another milestone:

----------


## Carmaicol

Is anyone else having problems with heroup.com?

It doesn't load with Firefox and I get this error: "This Connection is Untrusted" error: sec_error_expired_certificate

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> Is anyone else having problems with heroup.com?
> 
> It doesn't load with Firefox and I get this error: "This Connection is Untrusted" error: sec_error_expired_certificate


Same!

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Same error here. I thought it was some kind of virus in my computer, glad it isn't.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## raw68

I get the same thing on Opera browser.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Got the error on Firefox on two of my PCs but continued and played anyway.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Another milestone:


Congratulations for both achievements!

----------


## Pyrebomb

I got the same, but I wouldn't call it an error. When I read the technical details, it said that heroup's  security certificate had expired on 10/18. No updates, no notices, and now no CA? I'm starting to think SHSO won't be around next year.

What Exactly Is a CA?



> HTTPS (HyperText Transfer Protocol Secure) indicates that the website is protected by Secure Socket Layer/Transport Layer Security. Data sent between you and the website is encrypted so the information is private, and that the website is identified to be who it claims to be. Just like how you verify your identity (by means of username and password, and other information they may ask for such as in two-factor authentication), the website needs to as well. The website proves it is operated by its true owners by showing a security certificate to your Internet browser, which then indicates to you that the site is legitimate with the lock symbol.





> E-commerce website owners pay a third-party called a Certificate Authority (CA) to verify who the company is and that its transactions are authentic.
> 
> Web browsers, like Google Chrome, Firefox, and Internet Explorer maintain lists of Certificate Authorities they consider trustworthy. When you access what should be a secure website, the site presents its security certificate to your browser. If the certificate is up-to-date and from a trusted Certificate Authority, you are allowed to log in and complete your transactions, warning-free.





> The important thing to do when you get that browser warning is to check for details. Youll be able to find out why the certificate was rejected, and decide for yourself if you want to continue and use the site anyway. If the certificate is expired, the website owner may have just forgotten to renew it on time. If you see this error a lot, you should check your computer clocks date and make sure that is accurate.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I got the same, but I wouldn't call it an error. When I read the technical details, it said that heroup's  security certificate had expired on 10/18. No updates, no notices, and now no CA? I'm starting to think SHSO won't be around next year.


It's definitely not a sign of good things to come.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Wooooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooo I got my Destroyer finally!


got him first week he came out war machine second day he came out they were easy now u have to get warmachine mk2 lml and i would prefer him before destroyer

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Congratulations for both achievements!


charles where u been????????? havent seen u online i play 16 hrs a day so idk?My brother say u be on around the evening but thats him he be on like all his life so idk

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> It's definitely not a sign of good things to come.




I do go to school lmao just so u know i am a senior in high school i logg in on my computer before school starts and collect during the day until i have time to play i do missions then continue where i was at then go home do homework and then i play.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Sent a "Help" ticket and informed Gaz via Twitter about the security certificate error. Gaz sent two form emails back telling me that my email was being redirected to the appropriate team.

----------


## Iron Maiden

> Sent a "Help" ticket and informed Gaz via Twitter about the security certificate error. Gaz sent two form emails back telling me that my email was being redirected to the appropriate team.


I see others got the warning error too. Since they are aware now I won't bother with a ticket

I ignored the error since the address was the same and I wasn't being hijacked to another URL.   I was able to play yesterday but for a couple of days I was stuck at 76 % and didn't get logged in.   Sometimes I wonder if it is worth opening a ticket.  It's not like you get compensated for the inconvenience, like tossing a few fractals your way.  

I hope that security certificate thing is just oversight error by their network ops folks.  I would hate to think they are planning on shutting down.  My sub runs out in about a  week.

----------


## Carmaicol

> Sent a "Help" ticket and informed Gaz via Twitter about the security certificate error. Gaz sent two form emails back telling me that my email was being redirected to the appropriate team.


Send them four emails with a photo of a pie as a thank you.

----------


## Grand Magical

I have been logging in fine but I always use normal Internet Explorer. 

I hope they don't shut down the game  :Frown:  My sub renews tomorrow  :Mad:

----------


## Grand Magical

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


THE SHSO GODS LOVE ME TODAY!  :Big Grin:  I got my 500 membership gold an exact day early (which was used to get Thunderbolts Punisher) and I got Venom on my first try today!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 



Edit: So is Punisher _*supposed*_ to one shot a boss? o.o

----------


## CenturianSpy

> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> 
> THE SHSO GODS LOVE ME TODAY!  I got my 500 membership gold an exact day early (which was used to get Thunderbolts Punisher) and I got Venom on my first try today!  
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: So is Punisher _*supposed*_ to one shot a boss? o.o


Congrats on Venom. And yes, T.Pun is ridiculously OP.


Thanks for the mission invite, Mr. E Shoe! Twas one of the most fun Crisis missions run in quite a while!

----------


## JimWolvie

Hello, I'm a newbie here.
Currently I'm stuck with the "When Titans Clash - Crissis Edition" mission, I've played it over and over but still can't get Adamantium ranking. I used Loki & Dr. Doom (both are lv.20)
Could you guys provide me some tips or helps? Thanks in advance  :Big Grin: 
My Squad name is King Prime Clown.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Hello, I'm a newbie here.
> Currently I'm stuck with the "When Titans Clash - Crissis Edition" mission, I've played it over and over but still can't get Adamantium ranking. I used Loki & Dr. Doom (both are lv.20)
> Could you guys provide me some tips or helps? Thanks in advance 
> My Squad name is King Prime Clown.


The bosses in this mission are too hard, and they give too little points, and the faster you kill the boss, more bosses will come, so don't kill the boss so fast at the beginning, just run away and wait for the minions to spawn, and kill the minions, cause they give more points, only kill the first boss when the second spawn, if it became too hard to run away.

If you have Shadowland Daredevil, he is the best choice, or play with friends, and you shouldn't have problem to get adamantium.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I reached Adamantium with Dark Phoenix, but only because she was level 30+, and had Mini EotE Spidey as well to distract enemies while she recovered.

----------


## Grand Magical

> Congrats on Venom. And yes, T.Pun is ridiculously OP.


Thanks. Took me forever to get Venom...Next is Green Goblin x.x T.Pun seems cool so far, although he's only level 4.  :Smile:

----------


## marvel2136

I can't get into the game. what should I do?

----------


## Charles LePage

> I can't get into the game. what should I do?


What precisely is happening?

----------


## JimWolvie

> The bosses in this mission are too hard, and they give too little points, and the faster you kill the boss, more bosses will come, so don't kill the boss so fast at the beginning, just run away and wait for the minions to spawn, and kill the minions, cause they give more points, only kill the first boss when the second spawn, if it became too hard to run away.
> 
> If you have Shadowland Daredevil, he is the best choice, or play with friends, and you shouldn't have problem to get adamantium.





> I reached Adamantium with Dark Phoenix, but only because she was level 30+, and had Mini EotE Spidey as well to distract enemies while she recovered.


Thanks!  :Big Grin:

----------


## millsfan

Hero up is a great game, so many characters and fun missions to play.  They messed up by giving out too much in game currency, and it has taken me a while to slowly lose my gold, but once I do, I will become someone to pay for lots of gold once again for the new content.  I use to buy $15 target cards all the time for gold, but their bad currency system (they gave too many fractals) made us not have reason to buy gold, and I think that is why they wanted to focus on Marvel Heroes more.  Gazillion please realize we all love the game, it just may take a bit to get things back to normal.  Keep going the game is great.  Marvel heroes will be fine even if they stopped working on it as much as they are now, give both games attention.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

I completed all the achievements with Ronan, but he did not got credit for reaching level 5, 11 and 20, did this happened to anyone else?

----------


## Carmaicol

Just with Black Costume Spider-Girl whose achievements were shared with Ronan's. I have her with 1/19 but I haven't bothered to submit a ticket.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Just with Black Costume Spider-Girl whose achievements were shared with Ronan's. I have her with 1/19 but I haven't bothered to submit a ticket.


I haven't bothered to submit a ticket either, because I'm waiting for the next update, they didn't even fixed the voice volume for Ronan yet, the BS Spider-Girl's achievements are all right for me.

----------


## CenturianSpy

From SHSO to Shinobi on FB:




> "Shinobi. Our Super Hero Squad Online team was able to resolve this issue from our end so you and other Squad players should no longer see that security warning. - Hugs Cats"

----------


## Raven

> From SHSO to Shinobi on FB:


I was starting to wonder if there was anyone still alive over at Gaz HQ... the recent lack of communication is appalling.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Hugs Cats does reply to private messages on FB.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Sorry for the mission drop, Raven.

----------


## Grand Magical

So....went to Final Fight for the Fractals (Pt 1) as level 4 punisher (dced right before the final battle) to see if he was as good as everyone says and I survived cause of Elektra buffs, and my Hero Up filling every 5 seconds... XD


Oh. And I got Green Goblin now. I feel like it's a trick now xD Every time I wait and get 1 k fractals and then buy two Mystery Boxes without looking at the rewards, I get a side kick and the designated hero (technically villain).

----------


## Mr E Shoe

> Thanks for the mission invite, Mr. E Shoe! Twas one of the most fun Crisis missions run in quite a while!


It's an oldy and a goody crisis mission!  A great one to pull out the older heroes that are leveling up to 40 and play with friends.   :Cool:

----------


## Raven

> Sorry for the mission drop, Raven.


No prob, looked like u were frozen at the start, Starlord & Kitty would have been fun though!

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> I completed all the achievements with Ronan, but he did not got credit for reaching level 5, 11 and 20, did this happened to anyone else?


yes my avengers loki

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Today is Back to the Future Day. There should be a sale of Future Foundation, Spider-Man 2099, and Cable.

----------


## Carmaicol

First time that SHSO crash so hard in my computer that it sends me a blue screen of death.


Good times ahead.

----------


## Grand Magical

> Today is Back to the Future Day. There should be a sale of Future Foundation, Spider-Man 2099, and Cable.


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! They announced it over the speaker as part of morning announcements in school today.  :Smile:  Everyone knew exactly what it was so I was happy the entire school is filled with old fashioned children  :Big Grin: 

If you don't know, October 21, 2015 was the date that the two main characters, Marty McFly and Dr. Emmett Brown, went to the future in the...second movie I think it was?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> No prob, looked like u were frozen at the start, Starlord & Kitty would have been fun though!


You're a romantic!




> First time that SHSO crash so hard in my computer that it sends me a blue screen of death.
> 
> 
> Good times ahead.


Yowza...that sucks!

----------


## Grand Magical

> First time that SHSO crash so hard in my computer that it sends me a blue screen of death.
> 
> 
> Good times ahead.


My SHSO randomly freezes, whether it be a loading screen right before I start a mission, in the middle of a mission, or just me collecting daily stuff. No warning at all of it crashing, just... *GAME FREEZES AGAIN*

----------


## Carmaicol

> My SHSO randomly freezes, whether it be a loading screen right before I start a mission, in the middle of a mission, or just me collecting daily stuff. No warning at all of it crashing, just... *GAME FREEZES AGAIN*


Yeah, I got all that too. This time I was playing full screen, I change to Firestar and the game froze, the screen went black for a whole minute and then a blue screen.

I already did a system restore but I will be playing at minimum (just collecting with Ronan, basically) for the next week just in case.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

It's Thursday, here's hoping for some kind of game update later today.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> It's Thursday, here's hoping for some kind of game update later today.


I wouldn't hold your breath.

----------


## Grand Magical

> It's Thursday, here's hoping for some kind of game update later today.


Nothing as far as I know has happened today  :Frown:

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

Speaking of frustration my brother is mad he can't move from 8611 cuz of no new heroes but hes boutta have 30000+ achiv points so that's good

----------


## Carmaicol

> Speaking of frustration my brother is mad he can't move from 8611 cuz of no new heroes but hes boutta have 30000+ achiv points so that's good


That's great, last time I saw him he had 26500, a month ago.

----------


## Grand Magical

So what's the progress on everyone's objectives for the day? :-)

----------


## Wollomby



----------


## CenturianSpy

> So what's the progress on everyone's objectives for the day? :-)


BOOM!



I'm also trying to _not_ open up the Halloween candy...

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> That's great, last time I saw him he had 26500, a month ago.


Think u meant 24500+ hes 26200+ rn

----------


## Grand Magical

> BOOM!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also trying to _not_ open up the Halloween candy...


Awesome  :Smile:  I am now at 432/4,908 xD

----------


## Iron Enforcer

"Again, it's a matter of what we are ABLE to share. We do not share the release schedule that the Super Hero Squad Online team may have, which is why I directed you to check the Daily Bugle or this Facebook page for any updates."

See, this is what happens when you have the Customer Support Supervisor of Gazillion trying to fill a community representative role. You get customer support styled answers when the community wants a community styled answer. She can't share specifics, obviously. But she's in enough meetings to know if something's planned for this week. A simple yes or no would suffice. That's how you get people to budget time and money for your product.

In the biz' we called these Ignorance Dollars. Trying to make money off people by keeping them as under-informed as possible. 
If Gaz would have manned up weeks ago and said, look, probably not going to have any updates in October, that's at least being honest. I can respect that.
The lack of honesty at this point is bad, and they should feel bad.

----------


## Arnier

What happened with the wiki? It doesn work for me. It says: This wiki's subscription has expired. The wiki will be reactivated once one of the wiki organizers renews the wiki's subscription. For more information, please visit this blog post.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> What happened with the wiki? It doesn work for me. It says: This wiki's subscription has expired. The wiki will be reactivated once one of the wiki organizers renews the wiki's subscription. For more information, please visit this blog post.


Wiki is no longer free; no payment, no wiki.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> First time that SHSO crash so hard in my computer that it sends me a blue screen of death.
> 
> 
> Good times ahead.


It did the same to me, and all I was doing was megacollecting to begin with!




> In the biz' we called these Ignorance Dollars. Trying to make money off people by keeping them as under-informed as possible. 
> If Gaz would have manned up weeks ago and said, look, probably not going to have any updates in October, that's at least being honest. I can respect that.
> The lack of honesty at this point is bad, and they should feel bad.


Exactly. And that sort of BS only works very short-term. I shelled out money for a SHIELD membership this month expecting, at the very least, Halloween zones and a new themed mission. If they don't deliver that this weekend, I'm certainly not renewing my membership. The utter lack of respect they've shown the community this past month doesn't make me want to play at all. Pretty much all I've done is MC since I'm close to the 150 heroes at 20 achievement, with everyone being at least level 19.

----------


## Arnier

> Wiki is no longer free; no payment, no wiki.


So is that means this is the end of the wiki?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> So is that means this is the end of the wiki?


Unless someone volunteers to pay the membership, yes.
However there are similar sites I believe.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> What happened with the wiki? It doesn work for me. It says: This wiki's subscription has expired. The wiki will be reactivated once one of the wiki organizers renews the wiki's subscription. For more information, please visit this blog post.





> Wiki is no longer free; no payment, no wiki.





> So is that means this is the end of the wiki?





> Unless someone volunteers to pay the membership, yes.
> However there are similar sites I believe.


The wiki is back up for at least another year.

----------


## raw68

> The wiki is back up for at least another year.


Thank You, SPY!!!

----------


## Arnier

> The wiki is back up for at least another year.


Also thank you

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> The wiki is back up for at least another year.


Thanks Spy!

----------


## Raven

> It did the same to me, and all I was doing was megacollecting to begin with!
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. And that sort of BS only works very short-term. I shelled out money for a SHIELD membership this month expecting, at the very least, Halloween zones and a new themed mission. If they don't deliver that this weekend, I'm certainly not renewing my membership. The utter lack of respect they've shown the community this past month doesn't make me want to play at all. Pretty much all I've done is MC since I'm close to the 150 heroes at 20 achievement, with everyone being at least level 19.


I've logged in about 3 times this whole month...

----------


## Carmaicol

> The wiki is back up for at least another year.


Let's hope the same for the game.

----------


## Pyrebomb

What do ya know. Another week with no Halloween zones. Guess we don't get them this year, since Halloween is next Saturday and they'd never push a weekly update out on time.

I'm honestly so livid. This is the biggest thing I look forward to in SHSO, and they didn't even have the decency to inform us it wasn't happening this year, much less _apologize_.

Your customer service is not just "bad," it is *appalling*. You should feel... appalled. Or whatever. I CAN'T ENGLISH WHEN I'M ANGRY.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> What do ya know. Another week with no Halloween zones. Guess we don't get them this year, since Halloween is next Saturday and they'd never push a weekly update out on time.
> 
> I'm honestly so livid. This is the biggest thing I look forward to in SHSO, and they didn't even have the decency to inform us it wasn't happening this year, much less _apologize_.
> 
> Your costumer service is not just "bad," it is *appalling*. You should feel... appalled. Or whatever. I CAN'T ENGLISH WHEN I'M ANGRY.


Other than Christmas, this is another time I like to go on and check the halloween stuff (although usually the same every year). It is really disappointing that nothing's been done and nothing been said.

----------


## millsfan

Why dont we just contact Brevik direct through twitter so he sees we all love the game and are wondering what's up?  I wish he would devote himself more to Hero Up.

----------


## Raven

> What do ya know. Another week with no Halloween zones. Guess we don't get them this year, since Halloween is next Saturday and they'd never push a weekly update out on time.
> 
> I'm honestly so livid. This is the biggest thing I look forward to in SHSO, and they didn't even have the decency to inform us it wasn't happening this year, much less _apologize_.
> 
> Your customer service is not just "bad," it is *appalling*. You should feel... appalled. Or whatever. I CAN'T ENGLISH WHEN I'M ANGRY.





> Other than Christmas, this is another time I like to go on and check the halloween stuff (although usually the same every year). It is really disappointing that nothing's been done and nothing been said.





> Why dont we just contact Brevik direct through twitter so he sees we all love the game and are wondering what's up?  I wish he would devote himself more to Hero Up.


It's pretty clear what's up

----------


## Charles LePage

> It's pretty clear what's up


Yes.  I could be wrong, but I'd say Gazillion and company have had to decide where to devote their time and energy, and Marvel Heroes is where they are making money.  They revamped the game, increased character levels, etc., and I think they aren't seeing the income growth or stabilization they were hoping for.   It's also possible that Chrome not supporting Unity hurt the usage of the game more than we realize.

Having said that, I really love this game, and would be very sad to see it go away.  I don't know what it would take for it to continue, but maybe something out of the box like a Patreon campaign might be in order, if Gazillion could share with us what it would take to keep the game online.

----------


## Grand Magical

> Yes.  I could be wrong, but I'd say Gazillion and company have had to decide where to devote their time and energy, and Marvel Heroes is where they are making money.  They revamped the game, increased character levels, etc., and I think they aren't seeing the income growth or stabilization they were hoping for.   It's also possible that Chrome not supporting Unity hurt the usage of the game more than we realize.
> 
> Having said that, I really love this game, and would be very sad to see it go away.  I don't know what it would take for it to continue, but maybe something out of the box like a Patreon campaign might be in order, if Gazillion could share with us what it would take to keep the game online.



I'd hope the game isn't being shut down. :C My membership just renewed a couple days ago. Maybe they just didn't do a Halloween this year.  :Frown:

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

*SHSO NEEDS TO TELL US MORE!*

On September 25th they had an update 95% ready to ship. Due to "improve stability" What the heck does that even have to do with anything?! We have yet to get that update. They also stopped the world events, weekend events, and updates.

----------


## eagle1604

I see that there's no Halloween event.. and honestly it shouldn't come as a surprise...Marvel Heroes is only getting its Halloween event started this Friday...(the day before Halloween)

Also to poster of the picture of those Chase costume and Halloween costumes... Most of those costumes are two years old with a small percentage of them being a year old...so yeah the only thing Marvel Heroes has gotten for Halloween so far is a chance to buy rare costumes...

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Why dont we just contact Brevik direct through twitter so he sees we all love the game and are wondering what's up?  I wish he would devote himself more to Hero Up.





> Having said that, I really love this game, and would be very sad to see it go away.  I don't know what it would take for it to continue, but maybe something out of the box like a Patreon campaign might be in order, if Gazillion could share with us what it would take to keep the game online.


You can try sending a private message to the SHSO Facebook account at https://www.facebook.com/SuperHeroSquadOnline. If you have any suggestions, concerns, or something, give it a shot. Thought of an out of the box idea? It just might work out in the end. I sent a PM to SHSO for a suggestion, and while I can't disclose what I said or what the reply was so as not to tip off others, it was a start.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Someone at one of the FB groups posted this:

https://www.heroup.com/membership/

Don't know if this is an oversight or a real switchback, because while the screen shows the Prize Wheel, the next page (https://www.heroup.com/membership/play-options/) doesn't mention the latter.

----------


## millsfan

> Someone at one of the FB groups posted this:
> 
> https://www.heroup.com/membership/
> 
> Don't know if this is an oversight or a real switchback, because while the screen shows the Prize Wheel, the next page (https://www.heroup.com/membership/play-options/) doesn't mention the latter.


I think that is an old link

----------


## Grand Magical

> I think that is an old link


It is  :Frown:  I saw it when I joined Membership last month

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> I see that there's no Halloween event.. and *honestly it shouldn't come as a surprise*...Marvel Heroes is only getting its Halloween event started this Friday...(the day before Halloween)


I'm a little surprised.  Its already built, they just have to switch over to it.  The Halloween zone is my favorite and typically when I play this game the most.  I hope this isn't a sign of the game coming to a close.

----------


## Charles LePage

> You can try sending a private message to the SHSO Facebook account at https://www.facebook.com/SuperHeroSquadOnline. If you have any suggestions, concerns, or something, give it a shot. Thought of an out of the box idea? It just might work out in the end. I sent a PM to SHSO for a suggestion, and while I can't disclose what I said or what the reply was so as not to tip off others, it was a start.


I followed your suggestion, and I did get a reply.  I won't reveal either, being a private message, but I wouldn't call it the start of anything.

----------


## CenturianSpy

She seems complete to me...only thing I can think of is that her licenses weren't in order...

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> She seems complete to me...only thing I can think of is that her licenses weren't in order...


how did he get her?!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> how did he get her (Spider Woman, Gwen Stacy)?!


I've seen two theories: 
1. She was put in the shop briefly (by mistake) by Gaz and removed. I have seen the photo of her in the shop. But...
2. The game servers were possibly hacked to put her in the shop and then purchased.

----------


## millsfan

> But...
> 2. The game servers were possibly hacked to put her in the shop and then purchased.


Its funny how thats what one would have to do at this point since they dont talk to us or update

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I've seen two theories: 
> 1. She was put in the shop briefly (by mistake) by Gaz and removed. I have seen the photo of her in the shop. But...
> 2. The game servers were possibly hacked to put her in the shop and then purchased.


Nah, I don't think they hacked for her. If I remember correctly, she accidentally appeared in the shop the same day she was originally supposed to be released, so I think somebody just forgot to cancel her appearance.

I don't think anyone would risk using her otherwise, since that's a quick account termination. If it was Gaz' SNAFU, then the most they'd do is remove her from the player's account like they did with Agent Venom. And it seems like they haven't been paying enough attention to even do that much.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Nah, I don't think they hacked for her. If I remember correctly, she accidentally appeared in the shop the same day she was originally supposed to be released, so I think somebody just forgot to cancel her appearance.
> 
> I don't think anyone would risk using her otherwise, since that's a quick account termination. If it was Gaz' SNAFU, then the most they'd do is remove her from the player's account like they did with Agent Venom. And it seems like they haven't been paying enough attention to even do that much.


If you look at the account, squad level 96, and Spider-Gwen level 40, I don't think they put her badges to sell by mistake, only the hero, so the person made a new account, because will probably be banned, I think Spy is right.

----------


## Iron Maiden

I really miss the Halloween event.   I haven't been playing that much this year and now I spend even less time.   Just do a few mega collects on my newer heroes and log out.  There's never anyone around when I play to even do a mission or card game  with.  I can't even remember the last time I played a card game.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I really miss the Halloween event.   I haven't been playing that much this year and now I spend even less time.   Just do a few mega collects on my newer heroes and log out.  There's never anyone around when I play to even do a mission or card game  with.  I can't even remember the last time I played a card game.


Ditto on the card games and Halloween.  Is this the first time they haven't flipped over to the Halloween zones?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Nah, I don't think they hacked for her. If I remember correctly, she accidentally appeared in the shop the same day she was originally supposed to be released, so I think somebody just forgot to cancel her appearance.
> 
> I don't think anyone would risk using her otherwise, since that's a quick account termination. If it was Gaz' SNAFU, then the most they'd do is remove her from the player's account like they did with Agent Venom. And it seems like they haven't been paying enough attention to even do that much.





> If you look at the account, squad level 96, and Spider-Gwen level 40, I don't think they put her badges to sell by mistake, only the hero, so the person made a new account, because will probably be banned, I think Spy is right.


The guy admitted to the hack. Gaz should ban that account toothsweet.




> Is this the first time they haven't flipped over to the Halloween zones?


Yes. I miss the Frankenstein's Monster masks, cemetery, chasing the spooky cat, and the Sanctum Sanctorum. We _still_ might get it this week...but it's looking bleak.

----------


## Carmaicol

> Yes. I miss the Frankenstein's Monster masks, cemetery, chasing the spooky cat, and the Sanctum Sanctorum. We _still_ might get it this week...but it's looking bleak.


I miss the pirate hats that were part of last's year achievements. I still have 3, but they never put them on sale. And collecting tacos, that was fun.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Ah, you people are all great big kids at heart!  What a super bunch you are, and shame on Gaz for not even being bothered to press a button and make your wishes come true.  Hallowe'en and the seasonal SHSO celebrations get my boy Helmer all excited, but he hasn't played the game in a long time, and without the Hallowe'en button getting pressed I can't see him coming back to the game anytime soon.  It's madness really - I can understand that SHSO is low priority for Gaz if it's not paying its way, but surely flicking a few switches must be cost effective - it might even prompt a few people to cough up some cash for a subscription.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

I'm totally disappointed with Gaz and how they've treated the game this year. We've gotten some great characters, followed by periods of nothing. Now it appears we are in one of those periods where nothing is happening yet again, though I hope they prove me wrong tomorrow or Friday with an update. It really does feel like the game is about to die with how quiet things are.

----------


## Grand Magical

With all the talk going on of the game being shut down, I'm tempted to cancel the subscription and ask for a refund since I only have had this month for 8 days so far. :/

----------


## Charles LePage

1) It's getting tiresome to read "Any news regarding Super Hero Squad Online will be found on the Daily Bugle and Facebook page" over and over again on the Facebook page.

2) One advantage of so few people playing is, the game doesn't lag for me nearly as much.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> If you look at the account, squad level 96, and Spider-Gwen level 40, I don't think they put her badges to sell by mistake, only the hero, so the person made a new account, because will probably be banned, I think Spy is right.


Ah. I admit I didn't watch the video. I thought I saw somebody with a 3-year medallion hanging around DB with her a while back, and I figured nobody would risk an account that old. But I guess they could have gotten lucky and stumbled into the shop at the right time after the hack. (Although if it was a hack, IDK if I'd call it lucky. Causing suspicion to fall on innocent players.)




> Ah, you people are all great big kids at heart!  What a super bunch you are, and shame on Gaz for not even being bothered to press a button and make your wishes come true.  Hallowe'en and the seasonal SHSO celebrations get my boy Helmer all excited, but he hasn't played the game in a long time, and without the Hallowe'en button getting pressed I can't see him coming back to the game anytime soon.  It's madness really - I can understand that SHSO is low priority for Gaz if it's not paying its way, but surely flicking a few switches must be cost effective - it might even prompt a few people to cough up some cash for a subscription.


I really am. Halloween is my favorite, and I always look forward to themed events on various games I play.

AND INORITE? Seasonal events are a big draw for any game. There are always more players online during them than not. So if Gaz really is having trouble keeping the game afloat, it is just _beyond stupid_ to have decided the best course of action was to completely ignore a holiday users have come to expect. I mean, if they actually had to make the thing from scratch, it would be one thing. But they don't. It's already built, and they just need to switch out the coding. I can't imagine that is very work-intensive. I just can't.

So yeah. Good job on failing to spark new interest in players who have wandered, and massively disappointing those who still play regularly on top of it.  :Frown:

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> She seems complete to me...only thing I can think of is that her licenses weren't in order...


only know one player who has her that is from my school and shes lvl 34 for his acc squad lvl 6700+

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> 1) It's getting tiresome to read "Any news regarding Super Hero Squad Online will be found on the Daily Bugle and Facebook page" over and over again on the Facebook page.
> 
> 2) One advantage of so few people playing is, the game doesn't lag for me nearly as much.


Game never ever lagged for me

----------


## Carmaicol

If Gaz was hacked for Spider-Gwen could that be the reason we didn't get updates this month? I mean, they have to fix that security breach and have a small crew left.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> If Gaz was hacked for Spider-Gwen could that be the reason we didn't get updates this month? I mean, they have to fix that security breach and have a small crew left.


Absolutely. Preventing theft of intellectual property (which is what video game content is considered) causes *LESS* content from being developed and released. That is why I always say that those who "hack" fractals, gold, and now content *STEAL* from the community, too. These "hackers" might have just stolen our Halloween theme and quite possibly, our game...

----------


## millsfan

Why don't we just ask Trish on facebook? She usually responds... if they want to put more money in their other game at this time, I dont get how flickering a switch would cost anyone money.  They should have at least done that

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Why don't we just ask Trish on facebook? She usually responds... if they want to put more money in their other game at this time, I dont get how flickering a switch would cost anyone money.  They should have at least done that


Here is the answer you will get...




> 1) It's getting tiresome to read "Any news regarding Super Hero Squad Online will be found on the Daily Bugle and Facebook page" over and over again on the Facebook page.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Why don't we just ask Trish on facebook?


The internal reasons behind the inactivity may be above clearance for public disclosure. Upper management may not want to tip off outsiders as to the cause. (This is strictly my personal conjecture.) Whether it was a good or bad decision PR-wise, well…

----------


## shoohman

So because the hackers and the fakers we won't get Halloween zone?monsters sale?tacos?
why hackers?why?Don't ruin this game
Gaz released content hurry week after week a month ago but this month nothing!And all of that because the hackers?
I really can't understand the hackers it's not worth to hack and lost content that should come and because of them is don't be released-its like steal from the other players
I really hope that the hacks and the problem that made won't prevent to black firday sale!I really want to get more retired heroes

look on the diffrence:
when not hacking:every week or day something new at the world event
future foundtion Fatastic Four->Shadowland Daredevil->Big Time Spiderman->Iron Monger->Classic Cyclops and X-FORCE Archangel->Avengers Loki and Ronnan+back to school sale
when hacking:nothing->nothing->nothing->nothing->Halloween theme shoud come and don't come so nothing
So instead new content some players(not much less then 5%)have spidergwen-its not fair I hate the hackers!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

We're not entirely sure that hacking is the sole or even main reason for the inactivity, though it is possible. Your guess is as good as anyone's.

----------


## shoohman

> We're not entirely sure that hacking is the sole or even main reason for the inactivity, though it is possible. Your guess is as good as anyone's.


We will never know Gazillion won't tell us why there isn't new content and they don't have to!
But this is right now the only logical explanation
I hope that this isn't the end of the game like people think

Do you think that the one who has Gwen hacked for fractals too?How does he have 11k fractals+5 for Gwen and he just lvl 96?
How he leveled up Gwen to lvl 40?Did he hacked her badges too?Did the badges were in the shop too with her at the hack moment?

----------


## Charles LePage

> We're not entirely sure that hacking is the sole or even main reason for the inactivity, though it is possible. Your guess is as good as anyone's.


I am still guessing it is a combination of all the items we have brought up: not being able to use Chrome, the hacking, the layoffs, the lack of profit.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Do you think that the one who has Gwen hacked for fractals too?How does he have 11k fractals+5 for Gwen and he just lvl 96?


If we couple this with other glitches players have spotted (like a new player with a Top 10 medallion, I reported one weeks ago here and spotted another one this week but couldn't take a clear screencap), it may run deeper. The Top 10 thing may be accidental, but if it's deliberate, that's cause for concern.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Do you think that the one who has Gwen hacked for fractals too?How does he have 11k fractals+5 for Gwen and he just lvl 96?
> How he leveled up Gwen to lvl 40?Did he hacked her badges too?Did the badges were in the shop too with her at the hack moment?


Don't forget about the Iron Man Midas, Carnage and agent only heroes...

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Don't forget about the Iron Man Midas, Carnage and agent only heroes...


Dont think everybody is a hacker he cudda saved i have 150k fracs did i hack my fracs with a lvl of 1553 and 9300+ achiv points?????????Nope im saving he cudda saved for 11 months

----------


## CenturianSpy

> The internal reasons behind the inactivity may be above clearance for public disclosure. Upper management may not want to tip off outsiders as to the cause. (This is strictly my personal conjecture.) Whether it was a good or bad decision PR-wise, well…





> So because the hackers and the fakers we won't get Halloween zone?monsters sale?tacos?
> why hackers?why?Don't ruin this game
> Gaz released content hurry week after week a month ago but this month nothing!And all of that because the hackers?
> I really can't understand the hackers it's not worth to hack and lost content that should come and because of them is don't be released-its like steal from the other players
> I really hope that the hacks and the problem that made won't prevent to black firday sale!I really want to get more retired heroes
> 
> look on the diffrence:
> when not hacking:every week or day something new at the world event
> future foundtion Fatastic Four->Shadowland Daredevil->Big Time Spiderman->Iron Monger->Classic Cyclops and X-FORCE Archangel->Avengers Loki and Ronnan+back to school sale
> ...





> I am still guessing it is a combination of all the items we have brought up: not being able to use Chrome, the hacking, the layoffs, the lack of profit.


I think Charles has the right idea on the combination of factors causing this lull (I hope it's just a lull). My response was based on the qualifier of "<sic> *Could* the hackers be the reason for the delay/removal of the Halloween update". Key word is _could_. I honestly do believe that hacking will _greatly_ shorten this glorious, little game's lifespan.




> If we couple this with other glitches players have spotted (like a new player with a Top 10 medallion, I reported one weeks ago here and spotted another one this week but couldn't take a clear screencap), it may run deeper. The Top 10 thing may be accidental, but if it's deliberate, that's cause for concern.


Yep, I've seen many with those titles that have *NO* business with them...Gaz has not updated the list found on our wiki. If you see someone with one of those medallions and their name is not listed on our wiki, they're cheaters.




> Dont think everybody is a hacker (inre owning Midas, Carnage, and AO Heroes) he cudda saved i have 150k fracs did i hack my fracs with a lvl of 1553 and 9300+ achiv points?????????Nope im saving he cudda saved for 11 months


I think most of us think that anyone that owns Midas or Carnage or Spider-Gwen _AND_ have a very low squad level is a cheater/hacker...

I've reported dozens of suspect accounts...and guess what...most of them have been banned.

----------


## Raven

> I think Charles has the right idea on the combination of factors causing this lull (I hope it's just a lull). My response was based on the qualifier of "<sic> *Could* the hackers be the reason for the delay/removal of the Halloween update". Key word is _could_. I honestly do believe that hacking will _greatly_ shorten this glorious, little game's lifespan.


The most worrying sign for me is the lack of FB posts. Technical issues, other priorities, layoffs, hackers, etc, etc can all explain the lack of game updates... but to not even take 5 minutes to post an apology for the lack of an update or to run a FB contest or any damn thing to satiate players in lieu of a game update just speaks volumes about the status of this game and Gaz's commitment level.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> The most worrying sign for me is the lack of FB posts. Technical issues, other priorities, layoffs, hackers, etc, etc can all explain the lack of game updates... but to not even take 5 minutes to post an apology for the lack of an update or to run a FB contest or any damn thing to satiate players in lieu of a game update just speaks volumes about the status of this game and Gaz's commitment level.


Exactly. They just don't care.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Exactly. They just don't care.


Or the people who take care of the Facebook page care so much that this situation hurts them, and it hurts them so much, it's easier to cope by not saying anything.

----------


## Ace

The only people who I see active sometimes when I log in (which is rarely now) are just Spy and Lion. It's like everyone on my bud list quit. The zones are empty and if anyone is seen running around it's a newby player as one of the starter characters. I hardly see anyone with their name in gold; people are not renewing their subscriptions and who can blame them? I won't be surprised if sometime from now I go on the home page and see a message saying "So long, and thanks for all the fish".

----------


## Carmaicol

> The only people who I see active sometimes when I log in (which is rarely now) are just Spy and Lion. It's like everyone on my bud list quit. The zones are empty and if anyone is seen running around it's a newby player as one of the starter characters. I hardly see anyone with their name in gold; people are not renewing their subscriptions and who can blame them? I won't be surprised if sometime from now I go on the home page and see a message saying "So long, and thanks for all the fish".


That's because you run the game in one of their servers where most of your friends are. I log in an hour ago and I was the only one, I play a mission, return to the same city and there were 10+ players.

I have 5000+ fractals that I was saving for Spider-Gwen, time to change plans and go for Avengers Loki.

----------


## trenthzb

spdr01.jpgspdr02.jpgopko.jpg

get ready for spiderverse!

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

Just saw a bunch of people around the Watcher, and a dev was there! Showing off Spider-Gwen and SP//dr! And also told us to check the Watcher for a nice prize, Iron Man Midas!

----------


## Xapto

> Just saw a bunch of people around the Watcher, and a dev was there! Showing off Spider-Gwen and SP//dr! And also told us to check the Watcher for a nice prize, Iron Man Midas!


The only problem I see with this is that I won't be able to get Midas's badge if I win him  :Cool:

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> The only problem I see with this is that I won't be able to get Midas's badge if I win him


Yeah, they put "Iron Man Midas" again, instead of the "Midas Bundle", but I think someone said that if you buy the gold badge, you don't need the silver badge, so there is this possibility, if it really works.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> …but I think someone said that if you buy the gold badge, you don't need the silver badge, so there is this possibility, if it really works.


I tried it with X-Force Archangel, I won his gold badge from the Watcher (for 214 fractals) and was able to go past 11 so it works.

----------


## Carmaicol

> I think Charles has the right idea on the combination of factors causing this lull (I hope it's just a lull). My response was based on the qualifier of "<sic> *Could* the hackers be the reason for the delay/removal of the Halloween update". Key word is _could_. I honestly do believe that hacking will _greatly_ shorten this glorious, little game's lifespan.


Don't forget about the Fantastic Four Promo in Marvel Heroes that upset Marvel.

I think we lost Halloween oficially, let's hope we can get christmas on time.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

I'm feeling a little bored so I might log in today for a bit.

----------


## shoohman

The one who played with spider-Gwen two days ago was cheater or devs?
Today someone posted here someone who played as SP\DR and as Spider-Gwen and he is just lvl 98
The player from two days ago is cheater or one of the devs?

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Don't forget about the Fantastic Four Promo in Marvel Heroes that upset Marvel.
> 
> I think we lost Halloween oficially, let's hope we can get christmas on time.


Man, I don't even care about Christmas. They always leave those zones up a month too long, and I eventually end up twitching because of the background carols. At least I don't work in retail.

I'm glad somebody at Gaz is showing a bit of interest, and the new heroes look great, but I don't think anything can fix my saltiness over Halloween. Unless they put the zones up over the course of November as an apology. I've basically been waiting for this one since last year's ended.




> The one who played with spider-Gwen two days ago was cheater or devs?
> Today someone posted here someone who played as SP\DR and as Spider-Gwen and he is just lvl 98
> The player from two days ago is cheater or one of the devs?


No, it was a hacker. No dev would have put a gameplay video up before release on some random shady youtube channel.

Hm. Iron Man Midas is the only hero I still need, but I'm not sure how many fractals I should risk. On the one hand, no better hero to snag a discount on. On the other, it's taken me forever just to save up this much, and I don't want to end up back at square one if I lose. I'll probably just put in 10 and cross my fingers to be the randomly selected winner.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> The one who played with spider-Gwen two days ago was cheater or devs?
> Today someone posted here someone who played as SP\DR and as Spider-Gwen and he is just lvl 98
> The player from two days ago is cheater or one of the devs?


You can also see the dev has the "Gazillion!" title and the Gazillion medallion.

----------


## Iron Enforcer

Don't you just love mixed messages?

On one hand, they're probably trying to bait hackers in-game.
On the other hand, it looks like a dev totally gave Trisha the middle finger by operating outside the official support stance.

Peni's suit looks cool. It's great they even considered it. I don't think there are any real issues in the character department.
I could go on a mini-rant about lack of effective marketing and management, but I won't.

There's just... nothing new and interesting to do in the game anymore. To the point where I struggle to call it a game. It's more upkeep at this point.

I'd rather they just take the game offline for half a year and really revitalize the gameplay and have a strong reopening around _Civil War_ with new missions, new multiplayer modes, and maybe some new enthusiasm for their own product. The Super Hero Squad brand is still strong. They need to realize what Hasbro couldn't even figure out - that's it's not just for kids.

Okay... maybe it _was_ a management/marketing mini-rant...

----------


## Pyrebomb

> On the other hand, it looks like a dev totally gave Trisha the middle finger by operating outside the official support stance.


It sure seems like it, huh? I hope they don't get in trouble. The official stance is hogwash.

----------


## happyman2

I'm thinking about quitting this game.  There has been really no fractal burst times for agents in awhile or anything else new or fun with the game.  I'm not really to interested in other Gazillion games because of the way they handled this game with the poor communication.  Whats to say it won't happen with those games as well.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Won Iron Midas tonight with a last minute bid. I probably could have gotten him for less since I typoed the amount, but still way less than the regular price. Now I can waste my remaining fractals on XP potions and level a bunch up.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Won Iron Midas tonight with a last minute bid. I probably could have gotten him for less since I typoed the amount, but still way less than the regular price. Now I can waste my remaining fractals on XP potions and level a bunch up.


Congrats! I'm sure the less than 300K fractal amount you bid is well worth it!

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

> Congrats! I'm sure the less than 300K fractal amount you bid is well worth it!


A whole lot less, probably the amount of fractals I've collected in the last month or so.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Won Iron Midas tonight with a last minute bid. I probably could have gotten him for less since I typoed the amount, but still way less than the regular price. Now I can waste my remaining fractals on XP potions and level a bunch up.


Congratulations!

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

Im afraid to put my 175648 fracs in this i want midas but no badge???????????????

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> A whole lot less, probably the amount of fractals I've collected in the last month or so.


How much fracs u put in the bid???

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> I think most of us think that anyone that owns Midas or Carnage or Spider-Gwen _AND_ have a very low squad level is a cheater/hacker...
> 
> I've reported dozens of suspect accounts...and guess what...most of them have been banned.



Yea i reported lemur guy he still around and have a lvl close to my brother??

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

> How much fracs u put in the bid???


I wanna know this too please as I wanna go for him in 7 hours  :Smile:

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> I wanna know this too please as I wanna go for him in 7 hours


You can aim for him idk bout putting 175k to the bid im scared and sorry im muted lml private message me on facebook

----------


## Pyrebomb

I was considering trying but Mars has way more fracs than I do. Guess I shouldn't have been such a sissy about it last round.

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

> I was considering trying but Mars has way more fracs than I do. Guess I shouldn't have been such a sissy about it last round.


Please don´t turn in today, I have something around the amount of fracs that mars has too, and I wanna go for Midas today...would be a shame if we loose each others fractals... Thanks  :Smile:  Then again, how much was the highest bidding yesterday?

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

I ended up putting 100K by accident instead of 10K since the highest bid was only 8K last evening. Still a deal on Iron Midas.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Please don´t turn in today, I have something around the amount of fracs that mars has too, and I wanna go for Midas today...would be a shame if we loose each others fractals... Thanks  Then again, how much was the highest bidding yesterday?


Who's trying in 12 minutes? The highest so far is 5k. If you're bidding I won't to avoid sniping and just hope for a lucky pick.

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

Okay guys, my support does not work, and I have a support request, does anybody know the email of shso/gazillion? Thanks guys!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

You got outbid, Bard!

And Cowboy bid again after winning, maybe before learning of it.




> Okay guys, my support does not work, and I have a support request, does anybody know the email of shso/gazillion? Thanks guys!


support@heroup.com

----------


## raw68

Found a Developer Playing,  name Irrelevant Whistling Vapor.  Been asking questions but no news

----------


## Pyrebomb

Geez, you guys only risked 10k? I was gonna go all in.

Bah. The new prize is a venomous box.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Geez, you guys only risked 10k? I was gonna go all in.
> 
> Bah. The new prize is a venomous box.


Oh my lordddddd

----------


## Arnier

> Please understand that the SHSO team comes across issues that may take longer than expected to address and resolve and some issues, upon further investigation, are more complicated than anticipated.
> 
> But, what I can share at this point is that we are working on an update that we hope to get out to you Squadsters. *Fingers crossed*


Trisha responded for some comments on facebook 6 hours ago

----------


## shoohman

When will Gaz update the game?When will we hear something new from them?
The game is almost died!Many people left the game so there aren't many incomes for Gaz(if they have incomes those days)
I know that they need to overcome thenical problems but this isn't big problem to post something in facebook-to show the people that game is still alive
They don't must update the game but they should show activity like Friday Q and A,Trivia Tuesday,the time is right events,and share us about news in the facebook(something like:"Wer'e sorry but we have a lot of work so there won't be update tommorow\this week)and etc-They must save the game and keep the few customers that remaining because if they won't do anything people will keep left the game until there won't remain players
I really hope that they will save the game soon as possible because the game isn't in good status!I hope that they will do the Black Friday Sale with all the retired heroes like last year and show more actions soon-very very soon-I mean this week!

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

It turns out...officially...616's Iceman is gay. That's the first homosexual character in Super Hero Squad Online right?

----------


## Carmaicol

> It turns out...officially...616's Iceman is gay. That's the first homosexual character in Super Hero Squad Online right?


He is. I will think about that every time he does a triple lutz.

----------


## Ace

Got it for 10 fractals. If only this happened when Midas was up for grabs >_<.



Didn't get Venom but I just got SaberT from a free mystery box I got for logging in today.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> It turns out...officially...616's Iceman is gay. That's the first homosexual character in Super Hero Squad Online right?


He came out months ago (April 22nd's "All-New X-Men" #40)



...I would still say that Mystique was the first, although we could call her bisexual/pansexual. She was intended to be Destiny's (Irene Adler) lover and the two of them were originally written to be the parents of Nightcrawler where Raven impregnates Irene! Since the "Comic Code" obviously prevented this it was re-written to be Azazel & Mystique, but many comics eluded to those two Brotherhood ladies being more than friends.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

[QUOTE=Ace;1582602]Got it for 10 fractals. If only this happened when Midas was up for grabs >_<.



Didn't get Venom but I just got SaberT from a free mystery box I got for logging in today. 
[/QUOT
Wow maybe i need to stop loggin in every single day

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> He came out months ago (April 22nd's "All-New X-Men" #40)
> 
> 
> 
> ...I would still say that Mystique was the first, although we could call her bisexual/pansexual. She was intended to be Destiny's (Irene Adler) lover and the two of them were originally written to be the parents of Nightcrawler where Raven impregnates Irene! Since the "Comic Code" obviously prevented this it was re-written to be Azazel & Mystique, but many comics eluded to those two Brotherhood ladies being more than friends.


I was inferring the Earth-616 Iceman.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I was inferring the Earth-616 Iceman.


Yeah. It was still up in the air whether he was in the closet or just had a different sexuality to the AU Iceman.

We also have Deadpool and Loki.

----------


## Iron Maiden

When did the Watcher bid thing start working again?    Last time I tried a there was a blank screen after my bid and then the screen froze. I had to boot out of the browser.  I had downloaded the game files again too.  I noticed this about a month ago and have been periodically trying it to see if it got fixed.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> When did the Watcher bid thing start working again?    Last time I tried a there was a blank screen after my bid and then the screen froze. I had to boot out of the browser.  I had downloaded the game files again too.  I noticed this about a month ago and have been periodically trying it to see if it got fixed.


Common glitch that could be "fixed" by using the workaround of going to your crafting section before visiting Uatu.

Happy 13K posts!

----------


## Iron Maiden

> Common glitch that could be "fixed" by using the workaround of going to your crafting section before visiting Uatu.


Thanks.   I must have missed that one.  :Wink:     I still go to the Achievements first before I megacollect or did that get fixed?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Thanks.   I must have missed that one.     I still go to the Achievements first before I megacollect or did that get fixed?


I think that one is fixed...

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I was inferring the Earth-616 Iceman.


Earth-TRN240 Iceman _becomes_ Earth-616 Bobby Drake...or did I miss something?

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Earth-TRN240 Iceman _becomes_ Earth-616 Bobby Drake...or did I miss something?


Marvel has set universes. Anything could be different in Earth-TRN240. For example, the X-Men never wore those clothes. Bobby Drake can stop being Iceman if he wants.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Marvel has set universes. Anything could be different in Earth-TRN240. For example, the X-Men never wore those clothes. Bobby Drake can stop being Iceman if he wants.


The Bendis designed (heavily influenced by Stuart Immonen, one of the artists) X-Men from Earth-TRN240 ARE the same as the X-Men from Earth-616 but a different *T*emporary *R*eality *N*umber ("TRN"). A reality where Beast (Hank McCoy) from 616 goes back in time to retrieve the X-Men when they where younger to aid him from dying from complications of his second mutation. Those X-Men wore those geometric clothing on Earth-616 (they are/were school uniforms). I think what you are calling "set universes" are what most call Earth designates or "Alt"(ernative) Earths (apologies if I'm incorrect on your term). Examples are Age of Apocalypse is Earth-295, Ultimate Marvel is Earth-1610, MC2 is Earth-982. The Earth-TRN###s are Alternate Realities but conform to a specific Earth designate. So, if it was Bobby Drake from an alt-Earth (Earth designate) I could cede the point.

Generally speaking, most Marvel readers believe that 616 is the main, and the rest are Alternate Realities. And...Alternate Realities is divided into two groups of Alt-Earths and TRNs. It is _not_ uncommon for a TRN to get a full Earth designate (via retcon) if Marvel senses the popularity...like the case of Spider-Gwen, for example.

----------


## Raven

And the award for geekiest post of the year goes to...




> The Bendis designed (heavily influenced by Stuart Immonen, one of the artists) X-Men from Earth-TRN240 ARE the same as the X-Men from Earth-616 but a different *T*emporary *R*eality *N*umber ("TRN"). A reality where Beast (Hank McCoy) from 616 goes back in time to retrieve the X-Men when they where younger to aid him from dying from complications of his second mutation. Those X-Men wore those geometric clothing on Earth-616 (they are/were school uniforms). I think what you are calling "set universes" are what most call Earth designates or "Alt"(ernative) Earths (apologies if I'm incorrect on your term). Examples are Age of Apocalypse is Earth-295, Ultimate Marvel is Earth-1610, MC2 is Earth-982. The Earth-TRN###s are Alternate Realities but conform to a specific Earth designate. So, if it was Bobby Drake from an alt-Earth (Earth designate) I could cede the point.
> 
> Generally speaking, most Marvel readers believe that 616 is the main, and the rest are Alternate Realities. And...Alternate Realities is divided into two groups of Alt-Earths and TRNs. It is _not_ uncommon for a TRN to get a full Earth designate (via retcon) if Marvel senses the popularity...like the case of Spider-Gwen, for example.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> And the award for geekiest post of the year goes to...


<laughs> I should've added "The More You Know" rainbow graphic! I guess someone has to be the biggest Marvel geek on this thread,  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Done:



> The Bendis designed (heavily influenced by Stuart Immonen, one of the artists) X-Men from Earth-TRN240 ARE the same as the X-Men from Earth-616 but a different *T*emporary *R*eality *N*umber ("TRN"). A reality where Beast (Hank McCoy) from 616 goes back in time to retrieve the X-Men when they where younger to aid him from dying from complications of his second mutation. Those X-Men wore those geometric clothing on Earth-616 (they are/were school uniforms). I think what you are calling "set universes" are what most call Earth designates or "Alt"(ernative) Earths (apologies if I'm incorrect on your term). Examples are Age of Apocalypse is Earth-295, Ultimate Marvel is Earth-1610, MC2 is Earth-982. The Earth-TRN###s are Alternate Realities but conform to a specific Earth designate. So, if it was Bobby Drake from an alt-Earth (Earth designate) I could cede the point.
> 
> Generally speaking, most Marvel readers believe that 616 is the main, and the rest are Alternate Realities. And...Alternate Realities is divided into two groups of Alt-Earths and TRNs. It is _not_ uncommon for a TRN to get a full Earth designate (via retcon) if Marvel senses the popularity...like the case of Spider-Gwen, for example.

----------


## Charles LePage

I took the 3000 Challenges challenge, and after MANY, MANY battles, today, I am a champion:

Capture1.JPG

Thank you Centurion for giving me a reason to play and for making the game fun again!

----------


## raw68

> I took the 3000 Challenges challenge, and after MANY, MANY battles, today, I am a champion:
> 
> Capture1.JPG
> 
> Thank you Centurion for giving me a reason to play and for making the game fun again!


Congratulations, Charles!!!!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I took the 3000 Challenges challenge, and after MANY, MANY battles, today, I am a champion:
> 
> Capture1.JPG
> 
> Thank you Centurion for giving me a reason to play and for making the game fun again!


Congratulations! And thank you for your kind words. My next milestone will either be 6500 Squad Level, 350 for Missions, or 2500 for Heroes.

CBR just came out with an interview with Alex Alonso today that mirrors our Iceman discussion:




> *CBR*: This week saw the much-anticipated release of "Uncanny X-Men" #600, which gave a definitive answer to the question of adult Iceman's sexuality -- that he's also gay, like his younger counterpart. Iceman's coming out has been a major topic of conversation since April of this year -- what are your thoughts on how this story has played out, and how it's been received by the audience? There's been a good amount of positive mainstream press surrounding it this week.





> *Alex Alonso*: There has. That scene was inevitable, logical outcome of the story that began in "All-New X-Men" #40. In fact, that scene was part of the first conversation that Brian and I had after I'd read the script for "All-New X-Men" #40 almost a year ago. I mean, the moment you say that young Bobby Drake is gay, you have to consider the ramification for older Bobby, right? Brian and I were totally on the same page: it absolutely made no sense for older Bobby to be anything but gay. They're the same guy -- just from different time periods and at different stages of their lives.
> 
> That said, Brian knew that older Bobby coming to terms with who he really is would be a very different scene from the one he wrote for young Bobby [in "All-New X-Men" #40]. Very different. And I think what he's done is elegant.


So...I will agree that one _could_ say that "Uncanny X-Men #600" was when Bobby of 616 was _officially_ announced as gay. BUT, I can also keep my original position of "All-New X-Men #40" being the issue as revealed by the thinking of Alonso/Bendis. That's one of the things I love about comics. Two differing opinions could both be technically right. And that's the best kind of "right".  :Cool:

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Congratulations! And thank you for your kind words. My next milestone will either be 6500 Squad Level, 350 for Missions, or 2500 for Heroes.
> 
> CBR just came out with an interview with Alex Alonso today that mirrors our Iceman discussion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...I will agree that one _could_ say that "Uncanny X-Men #600" was when Bobby of 616 was _officially_ announced as gay. BUT, I can also keep my original position of "All-New X-Men #40" being the issue as revealed by the thinking of Alonso/Bendis. That's one of the things I love about comics. Two differing opinions could both be technically right. And that's the best kind of "right".


This man is like older than all of us...and he knows his comics damn well.

----------


## Charles LePage

I took and conquered the 300 Missions Achievements Challenge.

Capture1.JPG

Who needs communication or updates from Gazillion when you have Centurian Spy?

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

I was looking some articles about the Unity Web Player that may have something to do about what is going on in the game...

UNITY WEB PLAYER ROADMAP

NPAPI Plugins in Firefox

Looks like Firefox will follow Chrome and Edge, and end the support for Unity Web Player, from March 2016 onwards all the unity web content will be generated by WebGL.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I was looking some articles about the Unity Web Player that may have something to do about what is going on in the game...
> 
> Looks like Firefox will follow Chrome and Edge, and end the support for Unity Web Player, from March 2016 onwards all the unity web content will be generated by WebGL.


Reading the last paragraph, it would seem that if you configure Firefox to not accept updates, NPAPI plugins will still be supported at the risk of decreased security. If that's so, then I'll have to restrict playing the game to the newer laptop that doesn't have classified data at all (and on which I only made two additional installations, Firefox and SHSO).

----------


## Pyrebomb

Well damn. Guess it's good I found another timesink. Woulda liked to have gotten Iron Man Midas before the game tanked, but I doubt I can make enough fractals before then, and I'm definitely not spending money.

I always thought it was stupid they used some obscure plug-in for the game to begin with. You'd think Flash would have made more sense.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I always thought it was stupid they used some obscure plug-in for the game to begin with. You'd think Flash would have made more sense.


Not a programmer but from what I've read Unity is really a game-centered engine with 3D figure and landscape rendering, while Flash is more all-around (but can still be used to make games). Plus, I think even the latter is being de-emphasized with the move to HTML5.

----------


## millsfan

Why are all the browsers not supporting Unity? Cant they just... support

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Why are all the browsers not supporting Unity? Cant they just... support


The issue is security. Simply put, NPAPI (Netscape Plugin Application Programming Interface) is the best program to develop browser extensions/plug-ins (like Unity) *BUT* since it has been around since 1995 it has been hacked _so_ much it has threatened the security of the browsers that run it. Hence threatening all the internet. Browser companies, led by Google, recognize this as a major threat to overall security and hence the premature deprecation/stoppage of this API. Google wants these developers/companies to be forced to move to a safer API (i.e. WebGL) *EVEN THOUGH* there isn't a better API at this time. The thinking is by forcing developers/companies to move to another API, that it will generate a better API in a shorter amount of time. It's a "cold turkey" approach to programming.

----------


## Xapto

> Why are all the browsers not supporting Unity? Cant they just... support


Since all these browsers are stopping support of Unity I think that SHSO is probably going to shut down. That or they might remake it in a different engine which is unlikely.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

So now that all these browsers are to stop supporting Unity, the game is going to close. Guarantee it. Gazillion probably makes enough money on Marvel Heroes anyways. Unity is getting rid of Web Player so there is practically no way the game could be supported. Unless they release a desktop download or steam it. R.I.P. Super Hero Squad Online, there is no solution to this problem.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> R.I.P. Super Hero Squad Online, there is no solution to this problem.


I wouldn't say that there's _no_ solution, but it won't be easy either. Incidentally, Marvel Heroes uses Epic Games's Unreal Engine 3. Unity says in its blog that WebGL in its current implementation lags behind its own Web Player:



> *The State of WebGL*
> 
> What seems to be the obvious solution to this is simply to make games in WebGL. While this solution will eventually be excellent and we are working hard on WebGL with browser manufacturers like Mozilla,  Google and Microsoft, the base WebGL technology is still limited in comparison to Unity Web Player. This includes a performance gap we are working to narrow though the issue is made more complicated by widely varying performance in different browsers. For more on WebGL performance, see our earlier blog post here: http://blogs.unity3d.com/2014/10/07/...ance-in-webgl/

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

So are you'll saying shso is Is about to stop

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> So are you'll saying shso is Is about to stop


It could stop; or it may go on, after a major transition. Anything can happen.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So are you'll saying shso is Is about to stop





> It could stop; or it may go on, after a major transition. Anything can happen.


I think it will be determined by the ease of the coding and the length of Gaz's Marvel licenses. If Gaz is able to reuse most of their game/server files towards a new API in a profitable cost/benefit, then they should. It is a private company...so I hope they adapt and continue.

----------


## Charles LePage

I've never seen a squad quite like this before:





They have every character, and every one of them is level 40.

Squad level 4136 when that was the maximum level:

http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...de+Squad+Level

How long ago was that?

----------


## Charles LePage

Oh, and thank you, Roaming Colossus Lion, for your Wiki updates.  They are appreciated.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I've never seen a squad quite like this before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have every character, and every one of them is level 40.
> 
> Squad level 4136 when that was the maximum level:
> ...


That's Mars' brother. He said to have spent over $1000 on gold, then bought fractals, then bought 5000XP potions to max out all his heroes.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> That's Mars' brother. He said to have spent over $1000 on gold, then bought fractals, then bought 5000XP potions to max out all his heroes.


Whoa.
short

----------


## Iron Enforcer

> R.I.P. Super Hero Squad Online, there is no solution to this problem.


Unity already has IL2CPP, which, basically, converts plugin-compatible Unity C# code into WebGL-compatible C++.
Then you just export your converted old game to WebGL via Unity 5 after you've manually inspected the C++ output.

But if Gaz never upgrades to 5, then you could say, in gamer terms, that the solution is locked behind a paywall.

----------


## Charles LePage

> That's Mars' brother. He said to have spent over $1000 on gold, then bought fractals, then bought 5000XP potions to max out all his heroes.


That's devoted, crazy, or a little of both.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> I've never seen a squad quite like this before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have every character, and every one of them is level 40.
> 
> Squad level 4136 when that was the maximum level:
> ...


yes my brother is a hard worker he makes 54$ and hour and he wastes that money on shso lml

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> That's devoted, crazy, or a little of both.


what you mean?

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> I think it will be determined by the ease of the coding and the length of Gaz's Marvel licenses. If Gaz is able to reuse most of their game/server files towards a new API in a profitable cost/benefit, then they should. It is a private company...so I hope they adapt and continue.


hope it doesnt stop me and my brother spent alot of money

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> It could stop; or it may go on, after a major transition. Anything can happen.


ohhhhhhhhhh ok

----------


## Xapto

> ohhhhhhhhhh ok


You do know that you can reply to multiple people with one post and not with 4 different ones right? It's the little Quote button right next to "Reply With Quote".

----------


## MaskedTraveler

If Unity has to be stopped, and this could result the game going down. I would prefer the game to be temporarily down until they fix all issues and make sure the community is even better. The way it is now (although some major glitches been solved), there are just some changes that need to be made.

If they temporarily close down the game while fixing problems and finding other ways to run the game, the game would probably be better the way it is now.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> If Unity has to be stopped, and this could result the game going down. I would prefer the game to be temporarily down until they fix all issues and make sure the community is even better. The way it is now (although some major glitches been solved), there are just some changes that need to be made.
> 
> If they temporarily close down the game while fixing problems and finding other ways to run the game, the game would probably be better the way it is now.


They did this with MH. I wouldn't mind seeing a "SHSO 2016" banner on Gaz's home page...

----------


## Iron Maiden

Kind of depressing to read all the stuff about the browser support but I can't blame them.    I wish Gaz would make some kind of statement.   I have an active sub until January.   Maybe the lack of game updates means they are concentrating their resources on revamping the game so that it can run with something to replace the Unity player.

----------


## millsfan

Has anyone tried contacting brevik?

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Has anyone tried contacting brevik?


I have an imaginary response.




> Go check out Marvel Heroes!

----------


## CenturianSpy

http://www.pcgamesn.com/marvel-heroe...iks-action-rpg

MH just announced it will be available on consoles with gamepad controls...and they're getting a "Secret Invasion" storyline full of Skrulls next year...

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Unity already has IL2CPP, which, basically, converts plugin-compatible Unity C# code into WebGL-compatible C++.
> Then you just export your converted old game to WebGL via Unity 5 after you've manually inspected the C++ output.
> 
> But if Gaz never upgrades to 5, then you could say, in gamer terms, that the solution is locked behind a paywall.


ooooh, how I wish I could understand this....  But you just have to play with the cards you've been dealt, and as such: this is WAAAYYY over my head.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> ooooh, how I wish I could understand this....  But you just have to play with the cards you've been dealt, and as such: this is WAAAYYY over my head.


It just means that Gaz needs to buy a translating software (Unity 5) to turn their game/server files into those used by the new (browser friendly/accepted) API...in this case WebGL. BUT no translation is perfect...so there will be needed development time.

The API (in this case called the Unity Plug-In) currently used is NPAPI developed by Netscape back in 1995 and is so old that it has been "hacked" to the point where it threatens security on a global scale.

APIs provide the software framework for programs, best way to look at it as "building blocks" and "mechanisms". 

...if Gaz doesn't buy a new API (the "paywall") for SHSO _and_ spend time/money (developing) putting the new game files through QA (quality assurance), the game dies when the last browser boots NPAPI. *Note that there may be other options than Unity 5...but consensus is that is the proper route.

...AND the timeframe to make this decision has been GREATLY shortened because browsers want out of the NPAPI-supporting business faster than originally thought.

----------


## Charles LePage

> MH just announced it will be available on consoles with gamepad controls...and they're getting a "Secret Invasion" storyline full of Skrulls next year...


But I don't enjoy playing Marvel Heroes.  And honestly, I haven't enjoyed any Marvel game that is similar to SHSO, including the LEGOs game and the Disney game that has Star Wars, Marvel Heroes, and every other Disney property in it.  I want to play SHSO.

----------


## Charles LePage

> ...if Gaz doesn't buy a new API (the "paywall") for SHSO _and_ spend time/money (developing) putting the new game files through QA (quality assurance), the game dies when the last browser boots NPAPI. *Note that there may be other options than Unity 5...but consensus is that is the proper route.


Then they should get the new API and let us beta test a new version of SHSO.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> But I don't enjoy playing Marvel Heroes.  And honestly, I haven't enjoyed any Marvel game that is similar to SHSO, including the LEGOs game and the Disney game that has Star Wars, Marvel Heroes, and every other Disney property in it.  I want to play SHSO.


I tried Marvel Heroes once, and played it for a couple of days.
I uninstalled it.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> But I don't enjoy playing Marvel Heroes.  And honestly, I haven't enjoyed any Marvel game that is similar to SHSO, including the LEGOs game and the Disney game that has Star Wars, Marvel Heroes, and every other Disney property in it.  I want to play SHSO.


I feel the same way, other than every LEGO game I've played is awesome...but those aren't MMOs. There is no better casual, Family-friendly MMO on the market than SHSO.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> You do know that you can reply to multiple people with one post and not with 4 different ones right? It's the little Quote button right next to "Reply With Quote".


Thnx man didn't know lol and I see u in villianville all the time but u have full friends I have all top ten members but not CBR members?I do have 60% of youll

----------


## Raven

> But I don't enjoy playing Marvel Heroes.  And honestly, I haven't enjoyed any Marvel game that is similar to SHSO, including the LEGOs game and the Disney game that has Star Wars, Marvel Heroes, and every other Disney property in it.  I want to play SHSO.


The two marvel games I most enjoyed were X-Men Legends and Marvel Ultimate Alliance, both had fun stories, a good selection of heroes and villains, good leveling features, a decent variety of game play and strong re-play value.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> It just means that Gaz needs to buy a translating software (Unity 5) to turn their game/server files into those used by the new (browser friendly/accepted) API...in this case WebGL. BUT no translation is perfect...so there will be needed development time.
> 
> The API (in this case called the Unity Plug-In) currently used is NPAPI developed by Netscape back in 1995 and is so old that it has been "hacked" to the point where it threatens security on a global scale.
> 
> APIs provide the software framework for programs, best way to look at it as "building blocks" and "mechanisms". 
> 
> ...if Gaz doesn't buy a new API (the "paywall") for SHSO _and_ spend time/money (developing) putting the new game files through QA (quality assurance), the game dies when the last browser boots NPAPI. *Note that there may be other options than Unity 5...but consensus is that is the proper route.
> 
> ...AND the timeframe to make this decision has been GREATLY shortened because browsers want out of the NPAPI-supporting business faster than originally thought.


Thanks, Spy.  Your translation brought the issue into the outer reaches of my understanding!

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I tried Marvel Heroes once, and played it for a couple of days.
> I uninstalled it.


The general feedback on this forum has been that Marvel Heroes isn't that great, and that consensus plus the fact that I've been very disappointed with Gaz's recent treatment of SHSO and its players means I'm not inclined to give MH a try.

----------


## makinaz

Lot of grim news in this thread. I haven't played this game in years but I'll be sad when it closes down.
But really, I don't even think I'll log in on the last day with browser incompatibility/long update time.

----------


## Iron Maiden

Anyone having a problem getting into the game?   I tried for about half an hour early this morning and it never went past 76%.  But I could hear the little sound when you get your daily reward for logging in even though I never made it into the Daily Bugle zone.   I did clear the Unity Player cache and my Firefox one but no luck.  This also happened to me a couple of weeks ago and then just went a way on its own.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> The general feedback on this forum has been that Marvel Heroes isn't that great, and that consensus plus the fact that I've been very disappointed with Gaz's recent treatment of SHSO and its players means I'm not inclined to give MH a try.


MH has greatly improved over the last six months according to most game sites and people I talk to at my local comic shop. It is far too serious of an MMO for my taste, though AND too complicated for my niece and nephew. I think one of the great things about SHSO is that you can play it 10 minute increments...something almost no other MMO allows.




> Lot of grim news in this thread. I haven't played this game in years but I'll be sad when it closes down.
> But really, I don't even think I'll log in on the last day with browser incompatibility/long update time.


Hey, STG! It's been a while! I hope all is well. I'm also wondering what you think of Ms. Kinney's new title/books. 

As far as your post...I think the "grim" news is warranted because of the lack of reasonable communication with Gaz. The optimist in me wants me to believe that this "glitch"/"issue" that Gaz is claiming to be working on *IS* them moving the files to WebGL. The pessimist in me believes Gaz is building a firewall to prevent the scourge of "hacking" on their files to steal gold, fractals, and now content.

So, either way, "hackers" caused this lull...in my opinion. I'm always amazed and dismayed about how "hackers" are worshiped on the internet. Especially by today's youth and non-USA countries.




> Anyone having a problem getting into the game?   I tried for about half an hour early this morning and it never went past 76%.  But I could hear the little sound when you get your daily reward for logging in even though I never made it into the Daily Bugle zone.   I did clear the Unity Player cache and my Firefox one but no luck.  This also happened to me a couple of weeks ago and then just went a way on its own.


I got in...took me a lot longer, though.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

So it has officially come to my mind that I will no longer spend a penny on this game. I still have 3 months of my subscription but it's not worth paying for something that doesn't show it wants to be payed back. I almost feel like I'm giving my money to a computer (which i technically always was)

----------


## Xapto

> So it has officially come to my mind that I will no longer spend a penny on this game. I still have 3 months of my subscription but it's not worth paying for something that doesn't show it wants to be payed back. I almost feel like I'm giving my money to a computer (which i technically always was)


Yeah I really wouldn't recommend spending any money on this game. Not until we know that this game is actually going to keep on living.

Maybe they should Kickstart SHSO. Have the community generate some of the money and Gazillion paying the rest to show that there is still an interest in the game so that they can take a year and update it like MH.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Cool sneak peak...hope that means that tomorrow is the day.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

The office connection is suspiciously slow this afternoon but the video is playing for me. I'm hopeful too Spy. BTW, what videocap app can you recommend? I plan to record my EotE Spidey doing the final missions to level up to 40, he's less than 4000 XP away now.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> The office connection is suspiciously slow this afternoon but the video is playing for me. I'm hopeful too Spy. BTW, what videocap app can you recommend? I plan to record my EotE Spidey doing the final missions to level up to 40, he's less than 4000 XP away now.


I use Bandicam. It was free. I have ZERO photo/video skills...so I'm not a good source on this one.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> I use Bandicam. It was free. I have ZERO photo/video skills...so I'm not a good source on this one.


Negative sceenomatic.com is way better and i have a channel so ik

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Cool sneak peak...hope that means that tomorrow is the day.


Would never buy him until i max everyone to 40 he so whack ik my brother gonna lvl 40 him soon he comes out give him 10 minutes

----------


## JimWolvie

> I want to bring up one great point that you brought up. You wrote "Please do not promise us stuff that u [sic] can't do." Please note that we have taken this point, especially, into consideration, which is why we don't specifically state when an update may occur. We wouldn't want to state that a game update is coming on a certain date, only for us to hit an obstacle that prevents us from getting that update to you Squaddies. We intended to have an update available last Friday the 6th, but hit an unforeseen issue late into the week, which blocked us from getting it out. These updates and builds also go through very many steps and environments to check out so that those issues don't make it out to you.
> 
> Please also keep in mind that sometimes we don't come across an issue while testing and when it comes out and we find out about it, it turns out to be an even more complicated issue that expected. Trust us, having a buggy issue is never fun and we would love to get an issue resolved with the snap of a finger, but it's not always possible.


Trisha's latest reply on facebook. So I guess that means the games ain't finished, yet.

----------


## Raven

> Trisha's latest reply on facebook. So I guess that means the games ain't finished, yet.


I'd love to see what exactly their test script looks like, because from some of the bugs that have made it through to us it would be appear to be not very thorough at all.

----------


## Charles LePage

What should I buy with all this "cash"?

Capture1.JPG

----------


## raw68

> What should I buy with all this "cash"?
> 
> Attachment 28997


Too bad you can't gift in this game!!!!

----------


## Charles LePage

> Too bad you can't gift in this game!!!!


Indeed!

Sadly, even I spent all that on level up potions, I still couldn't max out my team.

----------


## shoohman

> Trisha's latest reply on facebook. So I guess that means the games ain't finished, yet.


Who is Trisha?

----------


## Iron Maiden

> The office connection is suspiciously slow this afternoon but the video is playing for me. I'm hopeful too Spy. BTW, what videocap app can you recommend? I plan to record my EotE Spidey doing the final missions to level up to 40, he's less than 4000 XP away now.


I use TechSmith's SnagIt but I've not tried their video capture yet.   May try it out to demo it here once I figure it out.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Who is Trisha?


Trisha "Hugs Cats" has pretty much taken over as the Gazillion;s SHSO Rep on FB. Scott has been noticeably absent...

----------


## Ravin' Ray

These are the most powerful heroes of my two squads, I'm so close to finally maxing out Ends of the Earth Spider-Man.

----------


## Charles LePage

> These are the most powerful heroes of my two squads, I'm so close to finally maxing out Ends of the Earth Spider-Man.


Congratulations!  And that does make me wonder, what percentage of SHSO players have more than one squad?  If you count my son's account that I use more than he does, I have multiple accounts.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Congratulations!  And that does make me wonder, what percentage of SHSO players have more than one squad?  If you count my son's account that I use more than he does, I have multiple accounts.


I, like many long time players, built another account to win the old card challenge. Now I only use that account when my nephew or niece want to play against me/with me. I'd say more than half of the players have more than one.

----------


## Raven

> Congratulations!  And that does make me wonder, what percentage of SHSO players have more than one squad?  If you count my son's account that I use more than he does, I have multiple accounts.


I have my 2 kids accounts which I've used in the past to help them level up, but they haven't played in a long time.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I have 1 other account, in which I barely use.
I only used it at the beginning to do cards stuff.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Got my monthly Gold today. Bought Adam's badge and now I'm over 6500!

----------


## raw68

> Got my monthly Gold today. Bought Adam's badge and now I'm over 6500!


Congrats on the 6500!!!, Spy.

----------


## Iron Maiden

Okay, this has gotten ridiculous.     I haven't been able to log in for three days now.  I loaded the game files again and still can't get in.   And to make things worse, if I try to open a support ticket I keep getting that I have an invalid login, even when I am already logged in on the home page.  Okay, so my cookie doesn't work on the support section, that I can understand.  It used to.  But the worst part is I am using my account name and password the same as when I log in the game and I can't log into support.  I change it to my email and then my game password and I can't log into support.  
So now I gotta go to Facebook? Like I said,  ridiculous.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Okay, this has gotten ridiculous.     I haven't been able to log in for three days now.  I loaded the game files again and still can't get in.   And to make things worse, if I try to open a support ticket I keep getting that I have an invalid login, even when I am already logged in on the home page.  Okay, so my cookie doesn't work on the support section, that I can understand.  It used to.  But the worst part is I am using my account name and password the same as when I log in the game and I can't log into support.  I change it to my email and then my game password and I can't log into support.  
> So now I gotta go to Facebook? Like I said,  ridiculous.


I was having some trouble a few days back with the loading screen too, not to log in, but to get in the missions, also my collectibles taking forever to load in the zones, the problem was that my Unity Player updated somehow to the 4.6.6 version, I got back to the 4.5.5 version and it's all fine now.

The support ticket is not working for quite some time now, but I think you can send an email to the support too.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> I was having some trouble a few days back with the loading screen too, not to log in, but to get in the missions, also my collectibles taking forever to load in the zones, the problem was that my Unity Player updated somehow to the 4.6.6 version, I got back to the 4.5.5 version and it's all fine now.
> 
> The support ticket is not working for quite some time now, but I think you can send an email to the support too.


Are you playing on a mac?

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Are you playing on a mac?


Nope, I'm playing on windows.

----------


## Iron Maiden

> I was having some trouble a few days back with the loading screen too, not to log in, but to get in the missions, also my collectibles taking forever to load in the zones, the problem was that my Unity Player updated somehow to the 4.6.6 version, I got back to the 4.5.5 version and it's all fine now.
> 
> The support ticket is not working for quite some time now, but I think you can send an email to the support too.


Thanks for the reply.   I ranted on FB too and then noticed over there they are advising to use email.   The support is getting shockingly lacking I must say.  Didn't know it had stopped working  :Frown:    They should really post a long message on the home page where everyone can see it to update all customers on these kind of things.  They should pay you guys in fractals or something for doing some of their job!

I think that must be my problem and I will try to find an older version of the unity player.   I switched to a new PC but it might be in my backups somewhere.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Thanks for the reply.   I ranted on FB too and then noticed over there they are advising to use email.   The support is getting shockingly lacking I must say.  Didn't know it had stopped working    They should really post a long message on the home page where everyone can see it to update all customers on these kind of things.  They should pay you guys in fractals or something for doing some of their job!
> 
> I think that must be my problem and I will try to find an older version of the unity player.   I switched to a new PC but it might be in my backups somewhere.


If you are using a new PC, this might be the problem, when you download the Unity Player you will always get the newest version, only way to go back to an older version is if you have a backup of the old files. 

First confirm if you are really using the newest version 4.6.6f2 at http://unity3d.com/pt/webplayer/setup

Here is the link that I posted a while back when we were having the achievement bugs, this is for the 4.5.5f1 version, if you don't find your backups.
http://www.mediafire.com/download/73.../WebPlayer.rar

I think they fixed those achievement bugs and stuff, but the newest version still seems to have a lot problems with loading screen.

And you are right in everything that you say, I'm hoping they come with something big to compensate all this time and lack of communication, but at this time I think nothing will really compensate.

----------


## Iron Maiden

Thanks again for all the info.  Now here is the strange part.   I had found the support email address and sent an email briefly describing my issue.   I added my username to the message.  About 10 minutes later I tried to log in just to see if I could....and bingo!  I was in the game.   The only thing is there were only a lot of WIP symbols showing up for my backpack items.   I could not travel to any of the zones and they still were loading after almost half an hour so I logged off after doing a few megacollects just to build up some of my newer heroes.  

Speaking of the backpack,  there different sections just had the WIP icon also so you could only mouse over it to see if it was mystery boxes etc.   This is a dumb questions but did we always have a recently purchased Icon/section.  Because that is the only one that didn't have a WIP icon.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Nope, I'm playing on windows.


What is your current windows platform?

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Thanks again for all the info.  Now here is the strange part.   I had found the support email address and sent an email briefly describing my issue.   I added my username to the message.  About 10 minutes later I tried to log in just to see if I could....and bingo!  I was in the game.   The only thing is there were only a lot of WIP symbols showing up for my backpack items.   I could not travel to any of the zones and they still were loading after almost half an hour so I logged off after doing a few megacollects just to build up some of my newer heroes.  
> 
> Speaking of the backpack,  there different sections just had the WIP icon also so you could only mouse over it to see if it was mystery boxes etc.   This is a dumb questions but did we always have a recently purchased Icon/section.  Because that is the only one that didn't have a WIP icon.


Looks more like you have to download the game files, and the recently purchased Icon/section in the backpack is an old thing I believe.

----------


## Iron Maiden

> Looks more like you have to download the game files, and the recently purchased Icon/section in the backpack is an old thing I believe.


I did download the game again on Monday evening  to see if that would help and it didn't.  I was still stuck at 76 % when I tried a couple of times, rebooting, etc.    This was the longest I wasn't able to log in but it happened before about 6 weeks ago and even without me doing anything, it just started working again and moving past the 76%.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Only 10K behind RCL...I'm comin' for ya!

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Only 10K behind RCL...I'm comin' for ya!


Congratulations Spy! But I actually hit 34K yesterday!

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

The coolest thing happened to me yesterday ii saw someone lvl from 12 to 7700+ omg I was shocked and surprise they have all the heroes and sidekicks and then they bought gold badges of course.It took him 3 hours to get to that lvl i stood by him and watched it all.Then he freinded me keep raising his hand and then laughing.You know i added him lml

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Congratulations Spy! But I actually hit 34K yesterday!


<laughs> Gadzooks, man! That's quite a milestone! Congratulations!




> The coolest thing happened to me yesterday ii saw someone lvl from 12 to 7700+ omg I was shocked and surprise they have all the heroes and sidekicks and then they bought gold badges of course.It took him 3 hours to get to that lvl i stood by him and watched it all.Then he freinded me keep raising his hand and then laughing.You know i added him lml


and yet you're not suspicious of them... I would've reported the name to Gaz immediately.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> and yet your not suspicious of them... I would've reported the name to Gaz immediately.


No thats not my buisness

----------


## CenturianSpy

> No thats not my buisness


You're wrong. If someone steals from Gaz, they are also stealing from this community _and_ you. If someone is doing wrong and you can prevent that from happening but choose not to, then you're of poor character. This is true on the internet as it is in life. Shame on you.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> You're wrong. If someone steals from Gaz, they are also stealing from this community _and_ you. If someone is doing wrong and you can prevent that from happening but choose not to, then you're of poor character. This is true on the internet as it is in life. Shame on you.


No shame on me Im not a snitch I was brought up ******* need stitches so i will not be one>>>>>....

----------


## CenturianSpy

> No shame on me Im not a snitch I was brought up ******* need stitches so i will not be one>>>>>....


Then you were brought up wrong. Shame on your parents. AND it's not snitching when they're stealing from you.

----------


## Iron Enforcer

> No shame on me Im not a snitch I was brought up ******* need stitches so i will not be one>>>>>....



Yet you reported "lemur guy."

If I actually cared, I'd wonder what would happen first. The game gets a new update, or people realize you've invented family members and scammed in plain sight.
My favorite part was when your "cousin" borrowed your CBR account but typed in your exact syntax style.
Not that I care.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Then you were brought up wrong. Shame on your parents. AND it's not snitching when they're stealing from you.


Stop bringing people in this keep between me and only me im telling you.
....and it wasnt my parents it was my freinds

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Yet you reported "lemur guy."
> 
> If I actually cared, I'd wonder what would happen first. The game gets a new update, or people realize you've invented family members and scammed in plain sight.
> My favorite part was when your "cousin" borrowed your CBR account but typed in your exact syntax style.
> Not that I care.


I really dont wanna murk your junk here. Ill just keep it rated E.So one your wrong i report noone my brother do that crap and want my cousin facebook noting i really dont care wat u just said but i'll care this time

----------


## Raven

Anyone else watching Jessica Jones on Netflix? 3 episodes in and I am seriously loving it! Surprisingly dark and quite adult for a Marvel release.

----------


## shoohman

So will we see somthing special for the black firday?Maybe the black friday sale with the retired heroes that I really hope to see or Gazillion will ignore again event and skip it like they did last year(current year 2015) with The Father's day, Halloween,Presidant day,Memorial day,Independance day and other events?

----------


## Marshal Super Lion

I hope we'll at least see something by Christmas this year at the very least. Unfortunately the way things are going lately we might not even see that.  :Frown: 

I'm new here by the way, although members of the Facebook group know me as Dakota.  :Smile:  I decided to join these forums since this thread and the Facebook group are the closest to official/unofficial forums this game has.  :Stick Out Tongue:  I just joined a couple days ago, but I've been stalking this page for a while. XD

----------


## Ace

> Anyone else watching Jessica Jones on Netflix? 3 episodes in and I am seriously loving it! Surprisingly dark and quite adult for a Marvel release.


Yes it is, I agree. I tried to marathon it all today but I only managed to watch up to episode 7. Really great show.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Anyone else watching Jessica Jones on Netflix? 3 episodes in and I am seriously loving it! Surprisingly dark and quite adult for a Marvel release.





> Yes it is, I agree. I tried to marathon it all today but I only managed to watch up to episode 7. Really great show.


I'm watching too! I'm at episode 9 already, and I'm trying to go slow, because I don't want to end it so fast, but it's hard to stop!




> I hope we'll at least see something by Christmas this year at the very least. Unfortunately the way things are going lately we might not even see that. 
> 
> I'm new here by the way, although members of the Facebook group know me as Dakota.  I decided to join these forums since this thread and the Facebook group are the closest to official/unofficial forums this game has.  I just joined a couple days ago, but I've been stalking this page for a while. XD


Welcome!

----------


## Carmaicol

Episode 8 currently. I'm trying to take my time, I finish Daredevil in one day last year.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Episode 8 currently. I'm trying to take my time, I finish Daredevil in one day last year.


that was this year.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Yet you reported "lemur guy."
> 
> If I actually cared, I'd wonder what would happen first. The game gets a new update, or people realize you've invented family members and scammed in plain sight.
> My favorite part was when your "cousin" borrowed your CBR account but typed in your exact syntax style.
> Not that I care.


you win the internet! great post.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

The last update was what, six weeks ago? I honestly don't think it's going to get any better anytime soon.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> you win the internet! great post.


He won Cuz I couldn't act how I act in real life don't have plans on getting banned so .......and why am I explaining myself to you

----------


## Charles LePage

> Only 10K behind RCL...I'm comin' for ya!


Nicely done!  I'm working hard to catch up with you!   Could you stop playing for a month or two?   :Smile:

----------


## Charles LePage

> The coolest thing happened to me yesterday ii saw someone lvl from 12 to 7700+ omg I was shocked and surprise they have all the heroes and sidekicks and then they bought gold badges of course.It took him 3 hours to get to that lvl i stood by him and watched it all.Then he freinded me keep raising his hand and then laughing.You know i added him lml


I would love to believe that was an entirely natural act, that the leveling up in 3 hours was the act of someone so in love with SHSO, they spent lots of money on game gold and in turn spent it on potions and such.

I want to believe.  But I can't.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Went online today. Twas a ghost town.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> I would love to believe that was an entirely natural act, that the leveling up in 3 hours was the act of someone so in love with SHSO, they spent lots of money on game gold and in turn spent it on potions and such.
> 
> I want to believe.  But I can't.


Charles lml he hacked it you really believe he spent real money .....

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Charles lml he hacked it you really believe he spent real money .....


Not everyone here can read your acronyms like "lm" so for our benefit kindly spell out those words. And are you saying that he didn't "hack" (as in exploiting a flaw in the game to benefit illicitly) the game but actually spent real money on the game.

Whenever a gamer appears to do something out of the ordinary, like leveling up quickly the way you said, it's bound to arouse suspicion. That's not wrong; if the gamer did nothing wrong he/she should be able to put such suspicions to rest. The reason many seasoned players take a hard look at such occurrences is that if they are in fact hacks and other exploits of the game, they bring it down and are a detriment to the game, Gazillion and its staff, and to the rest of the players.

----------


## Raven

> Episode 8 currently. I'm trying to take my time, I finish Daredevil in one day last year.


Well damn I wanted to stretch it out too but now I've finished it. This was easily the best Marvel adaptation ever.

----------


## Marshal Super Lion

So, does anybody have suggestions on how to get Adamantium on "Curse of Malekith"? I'm at the Solo Conquest achievement where you need to beat the mission solo, but I just can't seem to get through it without dying _at least_ once. Any good characters, sidekicks, tips, tricks, or anything else?

Here's the characters I have: (max characters are 11)
characters.jpg
I also currently have 3687 Fractals (and no gold). I was saving up for Iron Monger, but I can buy a character/sidekick/etc if I need to (as long as I have enough for it of course...)

----------


## Raven

> So, does anybody have suggestions on how to get Adamantium on "Curse of Malekith"? I'm at the Solo Conquest achievement where you need to beat the mission solo, but I just can't seem to get through it without dying _at least_ once. Any good characters, sidekicks, tips, tricks, or anything else?
> 
> Here's the characters I have: (max characters are 11)
> characters.jpg
> I also currently have 3687 Fractals (and no gold). I was saving up for Iron Monger, but I can buy a character/sidekick/etc if I need to (as long as I have enough for it of course...)


You should try to get a hero to level 20 if you are having trouble or try with Angel for his healing ability, you could also use armor and strengh boost potions. Superior spider-man or ends of the earth spider-man would be good sidekicks. Also drawing enemies out a few at a time rather than charging into a horde can help.

----------


## Marshal Super Lion

Thanks, I'll do that.  :Smile:

----------


## CenturianSpy

My latest milestone:

----------


## spideyman

> Anyone else watching Jessica Jones on Netflix? 3 episodes in and I am seriously loving it! Surprisingly dark and quite adult for a Marvel release.


I just recommended this show to my co-worker with the same description.  I watched the first 4 or 5 episodes last night.

----------


## Marshal Super Lion

Thanks for the help Raven! I bought Angel's silver badge but I ended up probably not really needing it, since I managed to solo Malekith with a level 12 Angel! I used strength and armor boosts, as well as Mini Superior. Thank you so much, I'm glad I can finally get past that mission!  :Smile:

----------


## Carmaicol

One week with the same speed potion...

I have a list of achievements to do and a couple of heroes I haven't bought, but no will to play. I'll take this week as vacation and maybe play the next one.

----------


## Ace

That Captain America Civil War trailer though........bruh.

----------


## Charles LePage

> That Captain America Civil War trailer though........bruh.


It was awesome.   If we are still playing SHSO when the movie comes out, think of all the update possibilities.    :Smile:

----------


## Charles LePage

To those who celebrate it, Happy Thanksgiving!

----------


## JimWolvie

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GR4qK3mhus
Is this why the new update is taking too long?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> To those who celebrate it, Happy Thanksgiving!


Happy Thanksgiving to all my SHSO friends and their families!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Is this why the new update is taking too long?


I believe it is one of two reasons why we are having this lull. The other possibility is that Gaz is moving over to a new API caused by browsers stopping support of their current one because hackers have made that API (specifically NPAPI) unsafe.

----------


## shoohman

Whole year I've waited for the black Friday sale after missed it last year
I up Gaz will not make me disapointed- I really saved a lot of fractals for this sale in order to buy every retired hero that I didn't own yet!
I hate the hackers! They ruin the game-they are the reason why there isn't any update but I saw what the hacker wrote in his video
"Because the game dead let's have some fun"-the lack of the updates encourages hackers to hack a lot more that usual!
When Gazillion isn't give them fun so they make fun by hacking-I don't warrant them!But one of the way the decrease the amount of hacks is to update the game- there isn't another option
People will find way how to surpass every API

----------


## Carmaicol

> Whole year I've waited for the black Friday sale after missed it last year
> I up Gaz will not make me disapointed- I really saved a lot of fractals for this sale in order to buy every retired hero that I didn't own yet!
> I hate the hackers! They ruin the game-they are the reason why there isn't any update but *I saw what the hacker wrote in his video
> "Because the game dead let's have some fun"-*the lack of the updates encourages hackers to hack a lot more that usual!
> When Gazillion isn't give them fun so they make fun by hacking-I don't warrant them!But one of the way the decrease the amount of hacks is to update the game- there isn't another option
> People will find way how to surpass every API


What video?

----------


## shoohman

> What video?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GR4qK3mhus
this one!^

----------


## millsfan

What has happened to Hero Up that its security is so bad? This game use to be top notch, and the quality is still really good, but I feel like since marvel heroes came out, there were so many less people working on it that it got worse.  Hero up has always been so great, how are so many people hacking it?  It's so wrong, and should be stopped.

----------


## Raven

> What has happened to Hero Up that its security is so bad? This game use to be top notch, and the quality is still really good, but I feel like since marvel heroes came out, there were so many less people working on it that it got worse.  Hero up has always been so great, how are so many people hacking it?  It's so wrong, and should be stopped.


That video looked like someone has tapped into those sidekick abilities to generate fractals and turned it up to 11.

----------


## Marshal Super Lion

Welp, looks like nothing for Black Friday. I was at least hoping for some old characters returning to shop, discounts on some current characters, or something. Ah well, maybe we'll get something by Christmas.  :Frown:

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Im doing a mean laugh on the inside. I like it how you guys are still expecting things to happen for certain events. Dead game. Just shut it down. No one plays. Security is horrible.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Im doing a mean laugh on the inside. I like it how you guys are still expecting things to happen for certain events. Dead game. Just shut it down. No one plays. Security is horrible.


And I like how you always come back to this thread, because you are a fool like all of us still believing that something is going to happen.

----------


## shoohman

The question is not whether they'll update
The question is when they'll update
Iv'e wait whole year for specific the black Friday, collected and saved a lot of fractals because my target is the get the retired heroes
After Gazillion chose to ignore and skip Haloween and black Friday's updates I'm expect for a huge compensation!
I hope Gazillin very very soon and I mean very very very soon will compenaste us and for me good compesation will be retired heroes sale!Even for Chrismas and the new year 2016
I don't buy new heroes(Loki,Ronan,Future Foundation,SSD,X-force Archangel etc) because I can't know when Gazillion will choose to sell the retired heroes again and I don't want to find myself when there is a sale and I can't buy anything!

----------


## millsfan

There is only nobody on because they gave up on us. It's not like we didnt like the game, they just kind of left for marvel heroes. If they fixed things and made a trailer to tell people they're back then we would play.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I'm still playing.

----------


## Carmaicol

Yeah, I played a couple of hours this morning (Spy is getting close to my achievement points) and I saw plenty of players in my server. The game still fun and I hope they're working for the game's survival. Still no Franken-Castle, Gaz.

Nothing wrong with quiting if the game is no fun for you, nothing wrong with playing either.


P.D.
They should be an achievement tittle for those who reach 25k points, "The Semi-Perfectionist", 50k points seems so far away.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> And I like how you always come back to this thread, because you are a fool like all of us still believing that something is going to happen.


True lion, true. I don't know why I do that. I am a loud mouth *laughs*.

----------


## shoohman

I've played just a moment ago and saw many players at the Daily Bugle zone
I want to ask you questions guys
If Gaz really gave up on the game and won't do anything for it so there won't be game?right?Or will be just like it now without something new?
Is there any restriction or prohibition for that prevents from Gaz tell us something?I really don't know what is the problem to say something in the Facebook!Something like:"We have hard work so wait patiently" and if Gaz really gave up one shso and won't update say something like:"good bye"?
Is there anything new from Trsiha?Can someone give me link to her facebook page?
I saw some players at low levels who are agents so Gaz still has incomes from shso(Gaz always have new customers)!What is happening with Gaz?I really want to know!!!

----------


## Raven

> I've played just a moment ago and saw many players at the Daily Bugle zone
> I want to ask you questions guys
> If Gaz really gave up on the game and won't do anything for it so there won't be game?right?Or will be just like it now without something new?
> Is there any restriction or prohibition for that prevents from Gaz tell us something?I really don't know what is the problem to say something in the Facebook!Something like:"We have hard work so wait patiently" and if Gaz really gave up one shso and won't update say something like:"good bye"?
> Is there anything new from Trsiha?Can someone give me link to her facebook page?
> I saw some players at low levels who are agents so Gaz still has incomes from shso(Gaz always have new customers)!What is happening with Gaz?I really want to know!!!


It's been re-hashed here often enough that you should get it by now... they have some major issues (hacking / unsupported APIs) that need to be resolved to assure the long term viability of the game.

----------


## CenturianSpy

If you were wondering if you could get over 10K of a crafting item...you can. I just passed this milestone...that's a bunch of Mega-Collecting!

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> If you were wondering if you could get over 10K of a crafting item...you can. I just passed this milestone...that's a bunch of Mega-Collecting!


oh wow, activity. LOL

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

I'm thinking about quitting this game until l is see and update.ME and my brother is really thinking about this and just so youll know incredible sir ghost is my alternate account.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I'm thinking about quitting this game until l is see and update.ME and my brother is really thinking about this and just so youll know incredible sir ghost is my alternate account.


I haven't done anything for a while in-game.
I just check the forums to see whats up.

----------


## Charles LePage

This is the best time to play the game.   Achieve achievements and grow your squad level while others around you abandon the game.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> This is the best time to play the game.   Achieve achievements and grow your squad level while others around you abandon the game.


Like getting my first level 40 for my non-agent (Dark Phoenix) and agent (EotE Spider-Man) accounts. And idly earning fractals by megacollecting on 2 PCs in the office. I'm aiming for that 500k fractals, Snail (currently at 466,099 for my agent).

----------


## Charles LePage

> Like getting my first level 40 for my non-agent (Dark Phoenix) and agent (EotE Spider-Man) accounts. And idly earning fractals by megacollecting on 2 PCs in the office. I'm aiming for that 500k fractals, Snail (currently at 466,099 for my agent).


I made it over 500K fractals, but I'm going to be spending them on level up potions soon.   :Frown:   I'm aiming for the 20 heroes at level 40 achievement, and I've promised my son I would get Pirate Deadpool at 40 ASAP.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Been trying to play again, but it makes me redownload the game files everytime I try to go into the game and then after all that it stops at 90%.
Edit Never mind just got in, but I cant do missions or card games.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Been trying to play again, but it makes me redownload the game files everytime I try to go into the game and then after all that it stops at 90%.
> Edit Never mind just got in, but I cant do missions or card games.


I'm sure you have posted this before, but what version of Unity is installed on your system?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I'm sure you have posted this before, but what version of Unity is installed on your system?


5.1 according to my files.

----------


## Charles LePage

> 5.1 according to my files.


This information may help:

http://community.comicbookresources....=1#post1612457

----------


## PhantCowboy

> This information may help:
> 
> http://community.comicbookresources....=1#post1612457


Thanks, but after that last post I had no trouble I can do missions and card games now and I don't have to wait to get ingame.

----------


## Carmaicol

For some reason I have to redownload everything again yesterday. I played one mission today (one of the quest for fractals) and the game crashed once I finish it. I´ll try again this afternoon.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

logged in and i had game files to download.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I made it over 500K fractals, *but I'm going to be spending them on level up potions soon.*   I'm aiming for the 20 heroes at level 40 achievement, and I've promised my son I would get Pirate Deadpool at 40 ASAP.


I knew my time of having a higher squad level than you was short-lived! It was fun while it lasted...and I'm coming for you!

----------


## Marshal Super Lion

Heh, I think I just saw you in game Centurion! You were X-Force Deadpool, if it actually was you. I was the Tux Thing that followed you for a bit. :P

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Heh, I think I just saw you in game Centurion! You were X-Force Deadpool, if it actually was you. I was the Tux Thing that followed you for a bit. :P


That was me! I don't have "Safe Chat" so if you tried communicating with me, it wouldn't of worked.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

When the Daily Bugle background music is exactly synched on both my laptops…

----------


## PhantCowboy

These 2 took longer than I thought they would.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> These 2 took longer than I thought they would.


A nice 2K fractal windfall. Congratulations!

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> A nice 2K fractal windfall. Congratulations!


Sorry about what happened in the mission  earlier at the begin of mission I was eating so was distracted that's why I was just standing there when you'll started and at the last stage I kicked the power cord out that ruined my day

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Sorry about what happened in the mission  earlier at the begin of mission I was eating so was distracted that's why I was just standing there when you'll started and at the last stage I kicked the power cord out that ruined my day


No worries! We still got Addy!

----------


## Marshal Super Lion

For a couple days, the game has been having to re-download some files whenever I log in. Anyone else having this happen, or is it just me? It seems to happen at least once each day. :/

Also Scarlet Witch is currently Featured in the store (for Agents Only, of course...) if anyone's interested.
scarlet.jpg

----------


## CenturianSpy

> For a couple days, the game has been having to re-download some files whenever I log in. Anyone else having this happen, or is it just me? It seems to happen at least once each day. :/


Last file I got was on Sept. 25th... :Frown:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> A nice 2K fractal windfall. Congratulations!


Thank You very much.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> No worries! We still got Addy!


That's because  your punisher lol he's a saver also I was so mad I kicked the plug that I didn't even go back on

----------


## shoohman

> For a couple days, the game has been having to re-download some files whenever I log in. Anyone else having this happen, or is it just me? It seems to happen at least once each day. :/
> 
> Also Scarlet Witch is currently Featured in the store (for Agents Only, of course...) if anyone's interested.
> scarlet.jpg


Her price wasn't 2.4k?
I hoped to purchase her at the black firday but there wasn't sale! lol from my country it's impposilbe to be an anget-Hope to get her soon as possible
However Where did you saw downloading flies and how? Can I see it too?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Her price wasn't 2.4k?
> I hoped to purchase her at the black firday but there wasn't sale! lol from my country it's impposilbe to be an anget-Hope to get her soon as possible
> However Where did you saw downloading flies and how? Can I see it too?


Supposedly you can get her in a Titanium Man box, you could try there.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> However Where did you saw downloading flies and how? Can I see it too?


I click the "Download Game Files" _before_ I enter the game daily. BUT, it sounds like Marshal Super Lion's PC is RE-downloading files (probably because of corrupted files/pathways). They probably see the % screen when they try to move between zones or missions.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Anybody know a mystery box i can get Ultimate Thor, Dracula, Bag-Man, and/or Spider-Ham?

----------


## spideyman

How do you get 19/19 for a character in the achievements?  I finally got every achievement completed for a hero but it is saying 18.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> How do you get 19/19 for a character in the achievements?  I finally got every achievement completed for a hero but it is saying 18.


I think the issue is the programming for the "Daily Collect" Achievement. Since this resets everyday, I think it isn't possible...

----------


## spideyman

> I think the issue is the programming for the "Daily Collect" Achievement. Since this resets everyday, I think it isn't possible...


Yeah agreed dont know why they would include in the overall tally if it is going to reset every day.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Hello everyone,
Does anyone know if there's a way to read this text hidden by the loading progress?

----------


## Carmaicol

> Hello everyone,
> Does anyone know if there's a way to read this text hidden by the loading progress?


Check the wiki: https://superherosquadonline.wikispa...oke+and+Rusted

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Check the wiki: https://superherosquadonline.wikispa...oke+and+Rusted


Thank you!!! It's been almost four years that I don't read this text for any mission.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## PhantCowboy

Nice Surprise from a daily login box 

Gonna max her with potions don't feel like days of megacollecting and missions.

----------


## Marshal Super Lion

Cool! Best non-grand-prize characters I've gotten from boxes were Captain America Super Soldier and Pure Elektra!  :Smile:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Cool! Best non-grand-prize characters I've gotten from boxes were Captain America Super Soldier and Pure Elektra!


Nice Cap Super Soldier is one of my fav
On another note does anyone know If you can get Scarlet Spider or Firestar from a box, I didn't see anything about it on the wiki, but thought I'd check here anyway.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> On another note does anyone know If you can get Scarlet Spider or Firestar from a box, I didn't see anything about it on the wiki, but thought I'd check here anyway.


It's my understanding that all retired heroes, whatever year they were retired, can be found in specific boxes. The only exceptions are the April Fools heroes, Bag-Man and Spider-Ham. I could be wrong about the former though.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> It's my understanding that all retired heroes, whatever year they were retired, can be found in specific boxes. The only exceptions are the April Fools heroes, Bag-Man and Spider-Ham. I could be wrong about the former though.


Guess I'll just have to try till I get em.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Anybody know a mystery box i can get Ultimate Thor, Dracula, Bag-Man, and/or Spider-Ham?


thunder box for ultimate thor........bagman was found in sabertooth box idk bout spiderham

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

My latest achievement!

----------


## raw68

> My latest achievement!


Congratulations!!!!!!

----------


## Charles LePage

> My latest achievement!


Great job!

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> My latest achievement!


what you have to do to get master squad???

----------


## cpinheir

> My latest achievement!


Well done, Lion!!!

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> what you have to do to get master squad???


10K missions completed!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> My latest achievement!


WOW!! Congratulations, my friend!

----------


## PhantCowboy

Very Impressive RCL!

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> 10K missions completed!


congratssssssssss

----------


## CenturianSpy

Happy Birthday to this thread's _most_ OG member, Sir Charles LePage!

----------


## Charles LePage

> Happy Birthday to this thread's _most_ OG member, Sir Charles LePage!


Thank you sir, though I must confess, I don't know what "OG" means in this case!

A birthday present to myself:

Capture8.JPG

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Thank you sir, though I must confess, I don't know what "OG" means in this case!
> 
> A birthday present to myself:
> 
> Capture8.JPG


OG = Original Gangsta- don't deny it! Kudos on the 7K!

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

So apparently Bag-Man and Ultimate Thor are in neither boxes. Anymore recommendations?

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> A birthday present to myself:
> 
> Capture8.JPG


Congrats on the 7K!




> So apparently Bag-Man and Ultimate Thor are in neither boxes. Anymore recommendations?


Bag-Man and Spider-Ham are special occasions, so I don't think they were supposed to be in the mystery boxes, Ultimate Thor was in the last group that became retired, and I think Gaz did not updated this last group of retired heroes in the mystery boxes, as well as some heroes like Avengers Hulk and Avengers Cap that are no longer retired but still can be found in mystery boxes.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Thank you sir, though I must confess, I don't know what "OG" means in this case!
> 
> A birthday present to myself:
> 
> Capture8.JPG


Happy Belated Birthday and grats on 7k

----------


## Iron Maiden

It's a shame that they're not doing anything for Christmas this year.   I still get the intermittent problems getting in but don't bother with support.   For a couple of days it didn't go past the infamous 76% mark then suddenly started working again.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> It's a shame that they're not doing anything for Christmas this year.   I still get the intermittent problems getting in but don't bother with support.   For a couple of days it didn't go past the infamous 76% mark then suddenly started working again.


The same happens with me
It seems that if I am downloading the game files while on the loading screen it will let me in after a few minutes. Try that.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Any running SHSO on this?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> What should I buy with all this "cash"?
> Attachment 28997





> I'm aiming for that 500k fractals, Snail (currently at 466,099 for my agent).


Yay, I did it! One megacollect from Falcon EXO-7, that's 33,904 fractals in 15 days (average about 2260 fractals/day).

----------


## Charles LePage

> Any running SHSO on this?


I have run SHSO in Waterfox, which is a 64 bit version of Firefox.  It ran fine.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Any running SHSO on this?


I have used SHSO on firefox, not sure if it was the 64-bit (not exactly sure what that is anyways)
When I was using firefox, I told everyone here about my problem when I was trying to right-click to use the power-ups, but all it was doing was the hero-up instead.

----------


## Iron Maiden

> The same happens with me
> It seems that if I am downloading the game files while on the loading screen it will let me in after a few minutes. Try that.


I could try that the next time I get shut out usually I just try again maybe the next day and it works.  It's very unpredicatable.   I doubt they are doing any updates that I would have to catch up on since I did this once before when it was freezing at 76 %

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

well on my member account its about time i pass some of u members time to used all these stored fracs and buy portions and level up

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I have run SHSO in Waterfox, which is a 64 bit version of Firefox.  It ran fine.


Does it run better than the 32-bit? Or IE?




> I have used SHSO on firefox, not sure if it was the 64-bit (not exactly sure what that is anyways)
> When I was using firefox, I told everyone here about my problem when I was trying to right-click to use the power-ups, but all it was doing was the hero-up instead.


The 64-Bit full version was released just this week.

----------


## Raven

> Any running SHSO on this?


You'll get an invalid security certificate warning then be asked to install 64 bit unity web player which it will never recognize. Best option to connect to this game now seems to be two cans, a piece of string and blind luck.

----------


## Charles LePage

> You'll get an invalid security certificate warning then be asked to install 64 bit unity web player which it will never recognize. Best option to connect to this game now seems to be two cans, a piece of string and blind luck.


I will double check when I get home, but this morning, the game loaded Unity and started to log in.  I didn't let it complete because I needed to go to work.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> The 64-Bit full version was released just this week.


Well, then we can say I never used it on the 64-Bit XD

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Yay, I did it! One megacollect from Falcon EXO-7, that's 33,904 fractals in 15 days (average about 2260 fractals/day).


That's hardcore farming! Nice job on the 500K!

My latest milestone:

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

[ATTACH=CONFIG]30206[/ATTACH

Watchout i have 175k fracs left on my alt account ]

----------


## PhantCowboy

So how is everyone?
(Breaking the 4 days of no posts.)

----------


## Charles LePage

> So how is everyone?
> (Breaking the 4 days of no posts.)


Outstanding!  Christmas shopping is almost done.  Looking forward to a long break from work starting Thursday, with the hope I will be able to play lots of SHSO.  How about you?

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Outstanding!  Christmas shopping is almost done.  Looking forward to a long break from work starting Thursday, with the hope I will be able to play lots of SHSO.  How about you?


How long your break?

----------


## Charles LePage

> How long your break?


Christmas Eve till January 3.

----------


## raw68

Just got a Moderator Warning for UPDATE in 15 Minutes!!!!!!!!!!  from hugs cats

----------


## Ravin' Ray

*Update!!!!*

----------


## CenturianSpy

HOORAY!!!

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Oh my goodness!!!!! I'm crying screaming!!! Somebody help!!!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Yay! I got the last free gold badge!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Yay! I got the last free gold badge!


Congratulations, Ray! I kinda won the first one through error. Trisha was kind enough to give out two prizes for the 15 minute warning.



A sight for sore eyes...

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Congratulations, Ray! I kinda won the first one through error. Trisha was kind enough to give out two prizes for the 15 minute warning.


Yeah I read that thread, congrats to both of you, too bad we can't have Miss Philippines (my countrywoman!) and Miss Colombia both win the Miss Universe title.

I think it's gonna be worth it to clear the Unity cache for this update.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

I died went to heaven told god my story. Fell of the clouds. Bathed in my own blood.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Hey Spy, do you think we'll get another mega-dump?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hey Spy, do you think we'll get another mega-dump?


I'm hoping for some new goodies on the game files. I doubt we'll ever see a "Mega-Dump" like we saw in May...it's just too inefficient _and_ could have been the cause of the problems (though I stand by my NPAPI/hacker theories).

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> I'm hoping for some new goodies on the game files. I doubt we'll ever see a "Mega-Dump" like we saw in May...it's just too inefficient _and_ could have been the cause of the problems (though I stand by my NPAPI/hacker theories).


I think you're right. 

Anyways, I have managed to save over 200,000 fractals. Hopefully the "new hero" is not $$$.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Anyways, I have managed to save over 200,000 fractals. Hopefully the "new hero" is not $$$.


Trish said "Hmmm....I wonder what's better than having one holiday/event in Super Hero City?" So does this mean there will be multiple concurrent events, or one after the other? I hope Uatu gives away a really cool prize, even just for the weekend.

----------


## Raven

> Trish said "Hmmm....I wonder what's better than having one holiday/event in Super Hero City?" So does this mean there will be multiple concurrent events, or one after the other? I hope Uatu gives away a really cool prize, even just for the weekend.


Well I guess the X-mas zones is one of them. Would be great to have an X theme for X-Mas but not holding my breath.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Wow, an update! Didn't see that coming on a Monday! Would be nice if we got some freebies in this update to make up for these last 3 months.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Game is up! Looks like we're having _The Nightmare Before Christmas_.

Posted: December 21, 2015 at 12:03 am

What’s better than one holiday? How about TWO?

That’s right. Super Hero City has BOTH Halloween and the Winter Event. What better way is there to collect tacos (and that elusive chimichanga) but in a festive Winter Wonderland? And, by the way, if you collect 2000 tacos, you’ll earn yourself 500 fractals and a mini Deadpool sidekick! Head on into Super Hero City before the Halloween and the Winter Event end.

Edit: I got me a dandy new Fantastic Four medallion and a hiding place behind Ymir.

----------


## millsfan

Great they are doing that

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

I farmed a lot of fracs through these 3 months

----------


## CenturianSpy

<laughs> A Hydra Medallion and a menacing Title, Charles?





You're _sooooooo_ evil!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> <laughs> A Hydra Medallion and a menacing Title, Charles?


I hope that means the Hydra Four will be playable soon.

----------


## Charles LePage

> <laughs> A Hydra Medallion and a menacing Title, Charles?  You're _sooooooo_ evil!


What this town needs is a Krampus.   I'm going to put bad players into sacks and beat them.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> What this town needs is a Krampus.   I'm going to put bad players into sacks and beat them.


I think those medallions dont make since to be honest

----------


## Charles LePage

> I think those medallions dont make since to be honest


I think they are a way to introduce "new" content to test out the game and see if this update breaks anything.   Not quite as spectacular as a new character, but it will do just fine!  And it's hilarious they combined Halloween and Christmas.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I think they are a way to introduce "new" content to test out the game and see if this update breaks anything.


Speaking of testing, as a former beta tester of a productivity suite many years ago, we were encouraged to put the software through its paces and think out of the box when making it do something it wasn't ostentatiously designed to do, to catch bugs that otherwise wouldn't be caught. Having two accounts online at the same time and logged on to the same server allowed me to uncover server issues that I reported to Gaz.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Having two accounts online at the same time and logged on to the same server allowed me to uncover server issues that I reported to Gaz.


Nicely done!

----------


## millsfan

HEy why did Trisha say this update has taken many weeks to carry out if its just pushing the button for old holiday events, and adding titles?  Did they fix security issues?

----------


## shoohman

Finally update!
I saw that the prices in the shop are lower!
Is it glitch?or Gazllion planned that?
because they didn't say anything about the prices
Im really that Gaz updated the game I hope that they will update the game weekly like 3 months ago
Also where is the watcher?Glitch or Gaz removed him?They don't know what to put as prize so they removed him?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> HEy why did Trisha say this update has taken many weeks to carry out if its just pushing the button for old holiday events, and adding titles?  Did they fix security issues?


Because it wasn't just pushing the button for those stuff, there were bugs under the hood that presumably were addressed, and which aren't apparent to most players.

----------


## CenturianSpy

I've been dealing with many, many FB kids who got their accounts banned after this update. Of course they all claim innocence or guilty of smaller infractions...but it looks like Gaz is starting to crack down hard on those who have used cheats/hacks for this game...which lends credence to my theory.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> I've been dealing with many, many FB kids who got their accounts banned after this update. Of course they all claim innocence or guilty of smaller infractions...but it looks like Gaz is starting to crack down hard on those who have used cheats/hacks for this game...which lends credence to my theory.


yes many people were asking do i know how to unban but i never got banned to awnser that lol

----------


## CenturianSpy

> yes many people were asking do i know how to unban but i never got banned to awnser that lol


My general response to that query is...

"To un-ban your account simply build a time machine and go back to the point right before you decided to cheat"

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> My general response to that query is...
> 
> "To un-ban your account simply build a time machine and go back to the point right before you decided to cheat"


hahahahahazhahahahahahaah well u might as well say the whole game cheated because everyone was doing it well 3/5

----------


## Charles LePage

> u might as well say the whole game cheated because everyone was doing it well 3/5


Please explain.

----------


## Iron Maiden

What a surprise to see this when I logged in late last night!    Is the same weird way working to collect the Chimis ?   I could only play for about 10 minutes before going to bed and went to 4 zones and didn't find one.   Maybe I should download the game files again??  I saw the tacos anyway.

----------


## millsfan

I wonder if they are really back or just put holidays up while they finish fixing bug

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I wonder if they are really back or just put holidays up while they finish fixing bug


Well they did...

*spoilers:*
Finish the VOs (voiceovers) for Spider-Gwen and added work on SP//dr and Assassin Spider-Man
*end of spoilers* 

so hopefully we'll start to see more regular updates.

----------


## millsfan

> Well they did...
> 
> *spoilers:*
> Finish the VOs (voiceovers) for Spider-Gwen and added work on SP//dr and Assassin Spider-Man
> *end of spoilers* 
> 
> so hopefully we'll start to see more regular updates.


Oh my… its been so long that I forgot about gwen.  I saw a hacker with a video on youtube playing as gwen.  She's been basically done for a while.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Please explain.


Mad people thought the game was at a end so they hacked it mad comments on Mrgamesrus vids said they using hacks n stuff




> Well they did...
> 
> *spoilers:*
> Finish the VOs (voiceovers) for Spider-Gwen and added work on SP//dr and Assassin Spider-Man
> *end of spoilers* 
> 
> so hopefully we'll start to see more regular updates.


Omg I'll wait

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

It was over 40+ of my friends online today just standing around and I kept receiving mission requests as usual, even Sophie was on aka dark Incredible hound

----------


## millsfan

I still want a face paced up close melee Moon knight.  Do you guys like Marvel now moon knight, or secret avenger?

----------


## Carmaicol

> I still want a face paced up close melee Moon knight.  Do you guys like Marvel now moon knight, or secret avenger?


This one:

----------


## millsfan

> This one:


Maybe if we rip that nonsense off of his mask.  I always thought that design looked so bad

----------


## PhantCowboy

So I go out of town without internet for 2 days and an update happens wish I would have left sooner :P

----------


## shoohman

How to get feared by venom,skeleton fish and the other things?
How to get masks?-I'm talking about the Halloween's achivements

----------


## Arnier

> How to get feared by venom,skeleton fish and the other things?
> How to get masks?-I'm talking about the Halloween's achivements


You can do that only in Halloween zones. So I suppose, you'll have to wait until next Halloween

----------


## MaskedTraveler

They forgot masks?? oops...
They should have remembered that...

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

Merry Christmas fellow Squadies!

----------


## SAIKYOU

Merry Christmas!

Btw, does anyone know how long the christmas event wil last?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Merry Christmas fellow Squadies!


Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good fight!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Happy Full Cold Moon Christmas! The Moon was simply enormous as it rose above the mountains when we were driving back home after our Christmas reunion with the cousins. Werewolf's on sale therefore adding to the Halloween-Christmas mix of SHSO.

----------


## shoohman

Merry Christmas for everyone!

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all from Sweden.  I've hardly been in the game of late but good to see you regulars are still working as hard as ever, and a wonderful present for you all: an update at long, long last.  Somewhere, deep inside Gaz, a little heart is still beating.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Merry Christmas fellow Squadies!





> Merry Christmas!
> 
> Btw, does anyone know how long the christmas event wil last?





> Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good fight!





> Happy Full Cold Moon Christmas! The Moon was simply enormous as it rose above the mountains when we were driving back home after our Christmas reunion with the cousins. Werewolf's on sale therefore adding to the Halloween-Christmas mix of SHSO.





> Merry Christmas for everyone!


Merry Christmas (and/or Festivus) to all my CBR friends!

----------


## Charles LePage

My son got a ASUS VG248QE Gaming Monitor for Christmas, which has a 144hz refresh rate instead of the standard 60hz.  SHSO has never looked so good before!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Sweet! If only SHSO had a true 1080p rendering, or even 4k, but I'm happy with what we have. Just saw you with your level 39 Iron Spider BTW.

I just got the Foe-Crusher title (100,000 enemies defeated) while doing missions with Dark Phoenix to both make her Supreme (75 ada missions) and level 40 (now 39). I must say it's a pleasant surprise when I get 1000 fractals (and a title) as a reward while doing zone activities or playing a mission, especially when I don't expect them. There was this conversation in one of the FB groups where one guy said Achievements are useless to him, he just undervalues the system. Getting rewards fractals is so sweet and tracking what you have and haven't done is just practical.

----------


## millsfan

Anyone expecting an update this week? Does anyone feel hero up may not be back?  The update last week is a good thing, but I really don't know what to expect anymore.  We use to have squad time, contests, and basically assertion we would know there would be new content each week.  Lately, even when we got characters, the team would just stop working for a few months and pop in sometimes… a bit unexpecting

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Anyone expecting an update this week?


Maybe not this week (unless we get a New Year's surprise), but Spy said that
*spoilers:*
VO's for Spider-Gwen are done, while Sp//dr and Assassin Spider are still in the works.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I'm not sure but I think they're at least on their way with something.

----------


## Charles LePage

A couple of weekend achievements:

Untitled.jpg

----------


## raw68

> A couple of weekend achievements:
> 
> Attachment 30495


Congrats, Charles!!!!!!

----------


## Iron Maiden

Good morning everyone!  

Has anyone figured out where you can see the total amount of tacos and chimis you've collected can be seen?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Good morning everyone!  
> 
> Has anyone figured out where you can see the total amount of tacos and chimis you've collected can be seen?


If you haven't finished those tacos and chimis tasks, check there..

----------


## Carmaicol

> Good morning everyone!  
> 
> Has anyone figured out where you can see the total amount of tacos and chimis you've collected can be seen?


Go here and check the box to follow that achievement and the one for tacos:


Once in the main screen you will see how much you had in their respective boxes. I can't give you a screenshot because I already finish mines last year.

----------


## SAIKYOU

I realised I haven't introduced myself yet. I have been playing SHSO for 2 years and I have always been using the wiki (thanks CenturionSpy) to decide which hero to buy first. Thanks to the wiki I got directed to this forum. So if you've been wondering who that new guy is, that's me.

----------


## Charles LePage

> I realised I haven't introduced myself yet. I have been playing SHSO for 2 years and I have always been using the wiki (thanks CenturionSpy) to decide which hero to buy first. Thanks to the wiki I got directed to this forum. So if you've been wondering who that new guy is, that's me.


I look forward to seeing you in the game!  And welcome to the forum!

----------


## SAIKYOU

Thanks Charles.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I realised I haven't introduced myself yet. I have been playing SHSO for 2 years and I have always been using the wiki *(thanks CenturionSpy)* to decide which hero to buy first. Thanks to the wiki I got directed to this forum. So if you've been wondering who that new guy is, that's me.


You're welcome, but the wiki is really a team thing...Roaming Colossus Lion (who I think is the lead organizer right now) and Magenta Hydra (he sponsored it for years) do/did so much more than me for the wiki. Not to mention Puffin Rabbit, Baron Zemo, and Astral Tornado Mariner from the past- their efforts on the card game info is invaluable.

Welcome to the forums!

----------


## Iron Maiden

> If you haven't finished those tacos and chimis tasks, check there..





> Go here and check the box to follow that achievement and the one for tacos:
> 
> Once in the main screen you will see how much you had in their respective boxes. I can't give you a screenshot because I already finish mines last year.


Thanks guys....will try that out when I am home later.   I guess I didn't realize it was still being counted as an "old" event.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

We all take part in the community Wiki  :Smile: 
I've done little years ago and done some re-organizing earlier this year, or last year.
Other than, the wiki is very very useful  :Smile:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

A few hours ago…

----------


## CenturianSpy

> A couple of weekend achievements:
> 
> Attachment 30495





> A few hours ago…


Ugh...I've fallen behind on my Achievements because of the Holidays...kudos on your guys' dedication.

----------


## millsfan

Are you guys expecting updates? Last week gave me optimism, yet I feel there won't be an update any time soon

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Are you guys expecting updates? Last week gave me optimism, yet I feel there won't be an update any time soon


Yeah I really hope we get gwen or Sp//dr today.

----------


## CenturianSpy

What's more evil than Charles' title and medallion?

----------


## shoohman

> Are you guys expecting updates? Last week gave me optimism, yet I feel there won't be an update any time soon


I expect to update when there is special event like now(new year)-not weekly
I really hope that Gazllion will do sale with retired heroes today in order to celebrate the new year 2016
On the one hand this is super special event so it's hard to belive that Gazllion will ignore it and skip it but on the other hand they already ignored and skipped some special and important events:Fathers day,the Thanks giving,black Firday, and Halloween,the new avengers movie and etc
It's too late for Halloween now and also we can't complete some achivements because we must do these on Halloween's zone only

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> I expect to update when there is special event like now(new year)-not weekly
> I really hope that Gazllion will do sale with retired heroes today in order to celebrate the new year 2016
> On the one hand this is super special event so it's hard to belive that Gazllion will ignore it and skip it but on the other hand they already ignored and skipped some special and important events:Fathers day,the Thanks giving,black Firday, and Halloween,the new avengers movie and etc
> It's too late for Halloween now and also we can't complete some achivements because we must do these on Halloween's zone only


A sale would be nice, especially a retired hero sale. At this point in the game, I only need Drac, Spider-Ham, Ult. Thor, and (aint never gonna get him) AU Ultron.

----------


## Charles LePage

> A sale would be nice, especially a retired hero sale. At this point in the game, I only need Drac, Spider-Ham, Ult. Thor, and (aint never gonna get him) AU Ultron.


A potion sale would be nifty, too.

----------


## shoohman

I need classic wolverine,spider armor,scarlet spider,Emma Frost,Scarlet Witch,Hope Summers,Spider-woman,FF Spiderman,Ultimate Thor,Pure Elektra
I really hope that Gazllion will sale the retired heroes more often and will find times to sell them soon as they can once a month or two

----------


## Ravin' Ray

*HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!*

From my two Top 1 heroes (the first and so far only Supreme and level 40 heroes of each account).

----------


## Charles LePage

Happy New Year to you all!

Capture3.JPG

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## raw68

Having to Download Files;  wonder what is changed???

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Having to Download Files;  wonder what is changed???


I've had to download for a featured hero change.

----------


## Ghost Wraith

> I've had to download for a featured hero change.


Now we have two featured heroes.

----------


## CenturianSpy

I just got done playing the regular Wendigo mission and noticed the totems no longer cause the wendigos to dance...

----------


## Charles LePage

> I just got done playing the regular Wendigo mission and noticed the totems no longer cause the wendigos to dance...


Maybe they are mad about the time it took to get an update?

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Maybe the Wendigos are a little too hungover from the new year party?

Happy New Year to one and all, hope you all had a great night.

I was wondering - my year subscription is coming to an end soon, so what happens now there is no one year subscription available?  Does my subscription just roll over and continue as a one-month subscription or as one of the other durations of subscription, or do I emerge blinking into the light as a non-agent at the stroke of midnight when my suscription ends?

Boring question I know, I could email support but I gather from some of the comments on this forum that support can be a bit slow to respond these days.

By the way - Ray, I just got round to watching Big Hero 6 on DVD - what a fantastic film!  I watched it with my boy Helmer, and we both thought it was wonderful.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Maybe the Wendigos are a little too hungover from the new year party?
> 
> Happy New Year to one and all, hope you all had a great night.
> 
> I was wondering - my year subscription is coming to an end soon, so what happens now there is no one year subscription available?  Does my subscription just roll over and continue as a one-month subscription or as one of the other durations of subscription, or do I emerge blinking into the light as a non-agent at the stroke of midnight when my suscription ends?
> 
> Boring question I know, I could email support but I gather from some of the comments on this forum that support can be a bit slow to respond these days.
> 
> By the way - Ray, I just got round to watching Big Hero 6 on DVD - what a fantastic film!  I watched it with my boy Helmer, and we both thought it was wonderful.


Happy New Year to you and yours!

The new payments are all PayPal only. So, you'll have to renew using PayPal to keep your Sub going.

----------


## Carmaicol

> I just got done playing the regular Wendigo mission and noticed the totems no longer cause the wendigos to dance...


I had that mission in regular rotation, They stop dancing a couple of months ago but still take damage. I played God of Thunder? with Valkyrie, got turned into Thor and I get the Special Bonus "Warriors of Asgard". It was nice.

Spy, you were getting close to my achievements, I think I have 1000 points of difference again but my vacations end this weekend. Happy new year!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I had that mission in regular rotation, They stop dancing a couple of months ago but still take damage. I played God of Thunder? with Valkyrie, got turned into Thor and I get the Special Bonus "Warriors of Asgard". It was nice.
> 
> Spy, you were getting close to my achievements, I think I have 1000 points of difference again but my vacations end this weekend. Happy new year!


Happy New Year to you too! I'm at 23,595 Overall Achievements (we need an abbreviation for "Achievements")...it's been a pleasant grind. Currently I'm cycling through alphabetically my non-Maxed squaddies. I'm running one undone mission per non-Maxed squaddie...so leveling up has been _slow_.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I was wondering - my year subscription is coming to an end soon, so what happens now there is no one year subscription available?  Does my subscription just roll over and continue as a one-month subscription or as one of the other durations of subscription, or do I emerge blinking into the light as a non-agent at the stroke of midnight when my suscription ends?


And Happy New Year, Sean! It happened to me on December 23. When I logged in on Christmas Eve, I was no longer a member and took a 1-month sub, which sadly no longer had the 10% discount. I wonder if I had bought a new sub before the expiry that the 10% would still remain.



> By the way - Ray, I just got round to watching Big Hero 6 on DVD - what a fantastic film!  I watched it with my boy Helmer, and we both thought it was wonderful.


Yes! A fellow BH6 fan! I have a dedicated blog for that, but I only post about once a month, I should do more, maybe I'll add a ilnk to my sig.

----------


## Ace

Someone has probably mentioned this before but there seems to be a discount on the heroes in the shop.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Someone has probably mentioned this before but there seems to be a discount on the heroes in the shop.


Yeah, it's 20% off when I compare the prices with those at the wiki.

----------


## shoohman

I'm sure that update will come to us soon!
They won't keep the Christmas forever

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Page 888! Yay!

----------


## shoohman

Do you guys still have hope?
Do you guys belive that someday the weekly update will return?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Do you guys still have hope?
> Do you guys belive that someday the weekly update will return?


Hope springs eternal.

Conversely, hope is the mother of despair.

----------


## SAIKYOU

> Do you guys still have hope?
> Do you guys belive that someday the weekly update will return?


We have to believe in it.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Well, this unannounced weekend sale was simply a bonanza.

I got both accounts to buy all the non-boxed heroes in the store that they don't own. For my agent it cost somewhere around 60k, so I now have less than 500k, for my non-agent I spent over 100k as I bought more heroes, so I'm now down to 41.7k fractals, but it was worth it (now the only heroes that account doesn't have are 9 boxed heroes, Carnage, Iron Man Midas, War Machine MK 2, Iron Spider, and AU Ultron. And boy, level 5 Thunderbolts Punisher smoked the MODOK Madness Crisis Edition mission solo, now I see why he's that OP.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Well, this unannounced weekend sale was simply a bonanza.
> 
> I got both accounts to buy all the non-boxed heroes in the store that they don't own. For my agent it cost somewhere around 60k, so I now have less than 500k, for my non-agent I spent over 100k as I bought more heroes, so I'm now down to 41.7k fractals, but it was worth it (now the only heroes that account doesn't have are 9 boxed heroes, Carnage, Iron Man Midas, War Machine MK 2, Iron Spider, and AU Ultron. And boy, level 5 Thunderbolts Punisher smoked the MODOK Madness Crisis Edition mission solo, now I see why he's that OP.


is this sale JUST heroes.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> is this sale JUST heroes.


Just heroes.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

game died again oml

----------


## shoohman

> Just heroes.


Yes just heroes
No retired heroes or somthing special-Wev'e expected for somthing special for the new year-more than new zones-last year Gazllion did sale with some retired heroes
They neglectes the game too much...the retired heroes are in their files and I don't know why is so hard to put them in the shop for just one day!This isn't new character that has problems of animations,voice,damge and etc
If it is so hard to release new character like Spider-Gwen and SP\DR so just give us chance in this time that there isn't something new to get some of the retired heroes
Even in the Black Friday Gaz didn't put any retired hero in the shop
If Gazllion will keep neglect the game so this will decrease their incomes and there will be less and less cutomers that pay money!

----------


## shoohman

> game died again oml


Still not!
They can't keep forever the christmas zones
they will change the zones soon because they have to
I'm pretty sure that you won't find yourself play with your hero at Febuary in the Christmas zones

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Still not!
> They can't keep forever the christmas zones
> they will change the zones soon because they have to
> I'm pretty sure that you won't find yourself play with your hero at Febuary in the Christmas zones


True..............

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

When you know only got 20k+ fracs from 200K+!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Carmaicol

I hope the sale last until I buy X-F Archangel, I'm 1500 fractals short.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I hope the sale last until I buy X-F Archangel, I'm 1500 fractals short.


I'm surprised it's still ongoing. I bought all the heroes available so I can't see their prices anymore, but when the store highlights Astonishing Cyclops and Wasp I see their prices are discounted.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Has anyone that has already completed the Halloween challenges prior to this latest update received the bonus 500 fractals for the taco collection challenge? Did you get an onscreen message?

----------


## Arnier

> Has anyone that has already completed the Halloween challenges prior to this latest update received the bonus 500 fractals for the taco collection challenge? Did you get an onscreen message?


I just finished the taco chalenge and I got the onscreen massage that I've won 500 fractals and mini deadpool

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I just finished the taco chalenge and I got the onscreen massage that I've won 500 fractals and mini deadpool


Thanks for the response. Did you actually get the Mini Deadpool Sidekick?

----------


## Arnier

> Thanks for the response. Did you actually get the Mini Deadpool Sidekick?


Yes I did get him

----------


## CenturianSpy

OK, so like most of you (probably) I've been doing the 2000 taco collecting challenge. I've forwent doing my normal routine of working the Achievements by playing an undone mission. I forgot how quickly you gain fractals and squad levels by just Mega-Collecting (and poking the trees and Impy's). Since the start of the taco challenge (only seriously doing it for two days) I have gained 24 squad level points and over 6K fractals. 

6K fractals.

6k fractals!

...working for a 500 fractal prize I have earned over 6K fractals...why am I doing this challenge again?

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> OK, so like most of you (probably) I've been doing the 2000 taco collecting challenge. I've forwent doing my normal routine of working the Achievements by playing an undone mission. I forgot how quickly you gain fractals and squad levels by just Mega-Collecting (and poking the trees and Impy's). Since the start of the taco challenge (only seriously doing it for two days) I have gained 24 squad level points and over 6K fractals. 
> 
> 6K fractals.
> 
> 6k fractals!
> 
> ...working for a 500 fractal prize I have earned over 6K fractals...why am I doing this challenge again?


only 6,000 fractals. Man I thought you were around 500,000.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> only 6,000 fractals. Man I thought you were around 500,000.


Overall, you're close to my amount. I was referring to _just_ the amount I collected while trying for the 2000 Taco challenge.

----------


## shoohman

Today, some minutes ago I've logged to the game and then at the daily reward message for login instead the symbol\sign of the reward it showed me the "WIP" sign\symbol(work in proggress)
Is it good sign?does it mean that Gaz stiil active?does it mean that soon there will be update?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

"WIP" in this case is a placeholder image for an image that is temporarily unavailable. It could either mean your log-in reward was not displayed properly, or due to a glitch you got a reward for game content the code for which is not yet complete.

And yes, there is work going on behind the scenes.

----------


## CIA

http://massivelyop.com/2016/01/08/ma...-has-resigned/

Deader than disco.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> http://massivelyop.com/2016/01/08/ma...-has-resigned/
> 
> Deader than disco.


I figured this was going to happen after all the flack from his drunken tirade during one of his live stream events, I've heard rumors of other inappropriate behavior on top of that...hopefully Gaz takes his salary and puts it to better use.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

Alright its January shouldn't the zones be normal now lol

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Alright its January shouldn't the zones be normal now lol


I still have all my Holiday decorations up...and I won't take them down until February 1st... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CenturianSpy

http://venturebeat.com/2016/01/08/ma...-david-brevik/




> In early 2011, Brevik was named president and chief operating officer of Gazillion. Shortly after that, John Needham, former head of Cryptic Studios, replaced Hutter as CEO in 2011. His task was to encourage games such as Marvel Super Hero Squad, built by the now-defunct Amazon Society studio in Seattle, to free-to-play.* Marvel Super Hero Squad is still running, but the company is no longer doing updates for it.*

----------


## Charles LePage

> Marvel Super Hero Squad is still running, but the company is no longer doing updates for it.


Well, that's nice.   :Frown:

----------


## magenta

Hey, I was just reading that article and thought to come here and post that! I guess that's official, since it's from an interview with the acting CEO of Gazillion. Is it time to pour one out now?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hey, I was just reading that article and thought to come here and post that! I guess that's official, since it's from an interview with the acting CEO of Gazillion. Is it time to pour one out now?


I can't believe Gaz will just keep the Holiday Zone up in perpetuity. They also have three done new characters ready to go...

----------


## Lousy

This reminds me of the end of Fusionfall. The original company that made a great game got defunct (In Fusionfall's case, Grigon Entertainment and SHSO, Amazing Society) and left the game to a company that doesn't know what its doing. I sense an end to this game coming. It may be a while, but I think its something we probably all have to accept. SHSO was a good game while it lasted.

SHSO 2011-2016

----------


## CIA

We can only blame Gaz itself by releasing lazy repaints after lazy repaints and screwing the playerbase for almost a year.

----------


## CenturianSpy

While looking for more info I notice The Amazing Society is nowhere to be found...all labels removed from heroup.com.

----------


## Marshal Super Lion

> This reminds me of the end of Fusionfall. The original company that made a great game got defunct (In Fusionfall's case, Grigon Entertainment and SHSO, Amazing Society) and left the game to a company that doesn't know what its doing. I sense an end to this game coming. It may be a while, but I think its something we probably all have to accept. SHSO was a good game while it lasted.
> 
> SHSO 2011-2016


Nice to see another FusionFaller, I was Leon Steamhawk on there.  :Smile:  Do you know about Legacy?

Yeah, it reminds me of FusionFall too. It seems many other mmos have been shutting down, coincidentally the majority of them have been "kiddie" games. FusionFall, Lego Universe (Never played but wanted to), FreeRealms (never was interested), Remant Knights, SD Gundam Capsule Fighter, and probably some more I can't think of at the moment. I hope this game won't have to be added to the list...  :Frown:

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Rest in piece super hero squad.

----------


## Lousy

> Nice to see another FusionFaller, I was Leon Steamhawk on there.  Do you know about Legacy?


Yeah, I do.

----------


## Marshal Super Lion

> Marvel Super Hero Squad is still running, but the company is no longer doing updates for it.


We should probably take this statement with a grain of salt, as it is from the author of the article and not part of the interview. This could merely be the author's observations and not an actual announcement.

*Update:*
This was just posted on the Facebook page:
"Hello Squadsters! The game will be going down at 3:30 PM PST for some maintenance. We should be back up in 30 minutes."

This worries me... as Lousy said, this is a lot like what happened with FusionFall. They randomly had an update after a long absence, after which they announced it was shutting down. However, FusionFall was quiet for several years, while Hero Squad has only been without updates for a couple months. Still, though, it's troublesome...

----------


## CenturianSpy

> *Update:*
> This was just posted on the Facebook page:
> "Hello Squadsters! The game will be going down at 3:30 PM PST for some maintenance. We should be back up in 30 minutes."


Taken from Challenger Helper's FB post:



some speculation about the term "spider webs"...

----------


## millsfan

Oh my goodness.  Why did David Brevik do this? I wish I was one of those billionaire's who could care less about money.  I'd buy the game, the old staff, and have them support the game for the fans.  I always thought this game was so good and I thought they were back.  What is going on?

I just read Brevik's message he posted on the marvel heroes forum, he says he wants to get back into making games instead of just playing them.  So why does him leaving mean hero up is not going to be updated anymore?  Marvel heroes is still doing updates.

----------


## Carmaicol

> Nice to see another FusionFaller, I was Leon Steamhawk on there.  Do you know about Legacy?
> 
> Yeah, it reminds me of FusionFall too. It seems many other mmos have been shutting down, coincidentally the majority of them have been "kiddie" games. FusionFall,* Lego Universe (Never played but wanted to)*, FreeRealms (never was interested), Remant Knights, SD Gundam Capsule Fighter, and probably some more I can't think of at the moment. I hope this game won't have to be added to the list...


I played Lego Universe for less than a month, as a free player you run out of new things to do after a few hours and you got stuck in one of the available worlds with no way of getting out. You can kill monsters for days or build your own castle in your own planet, but you can only reach 10000 cusps and buy only 10% of the thinks available.

It was 10 dollars/month as well but my nephew didn't want to suscribe, he loved killing trolls and monsters but he got bored too and we left it.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Game is back up. No noticeable changes.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Game is back up. No noticeable changes.


Yup, even the new prices are in effect.

----------


## Ace

> This reminds me of the end of Fusionfall. The original company that made a great game got defunct (In Fusionfall's case, Grigon Entertainment and SHSO, Amazing Society) and left the game to a company that doesn't know what its doing. I sense an end to this game coming. It may be a while, but I think its something we probably all have to accept. SHSO was a good game while it lasted.
> 
> SHSO 2011-2016





> Nice to see another FusionFaller, I was Leon Steamhawk on there.  Do you know about Legacy?
> 
> Yeah, it reminds me of FusionFall too. It seems many other mmos have been shutting down, coincidentally the majority of them have been "kiddie" games. FusionFall, Lego Universe (Never played but wanted to), FreeRealms (never was interested), Remant Knights, SD Gundam Capsule Fighter, and probably some more I can't think of at the moment. I hope this game won't have to be added to the list...


I used to play that game as well. Played it for about 5 years and then it closed down.

----------


## millsfan

I can't stop thinking about hero up.  I just woke up and all I remember from my dreaming last night was that I was really pissed off, and trying to message people who work for hero up telling them how good the game is, and that I'm really mad.  Im trying to understand this… what exactly happened to hero up? It's not like they don't have any fans, we all like the game, they gave up on us.  Who made this decision all these months ago?  I remember squad time was on going, and they even were going to make hulk buster iron man from age of ultron… then all these months they were so quiet… what happened?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I wish I was one of those billionaire's who could care less about money.  I'd buy the game, the old staff, and have them support the game for the fans.


There's that Powerball lottery still up. If the winner happens to be a die-hard SHSO fan…



> Im trying to understand this… what exactly happened to hero up?


None of us are going to know all the exact minutiae about the whole thing. Oh there'll be some of us who will come close to the mark based on experiences from previous games, but the who doing what when and why and how will remain (unless someone from inside blabs, who knows?) internal information.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Well Im going back to Club Penguin (yes, litterally)

A fun kids game I have loved since I was 8. Hero Up has gone City of Heroes. It's done. I am not showing any support for gazillion anymore. I hate them.

(PS. Cryptic one of the best publishers in the world was working on a Marvel MMO)

----------


## shoohman

> Well Im going back to Club Penguin (yes, litterally)
> 
> A fun kids game I have loved since I was 8. Hero Up has gone City of Heroes. It's done. I am not showing any support for gazillion anymore. I hate them.
> 
> (PS. Cryptic one of the best publishers in the world was working on a Marvel MMO)


Why are you hate them?
Yeah it's stupid to neglect such as great game like it that all the point in the game is the updates
But this isn't reason the hate them
If Gaz really gave up on the game and the only update that will come is the update that will change back the zones so at least they should put again the retired heroes in the shop as compensation
Players don't want to pay money to web-game that isn't active and always things are the same so the neglect of the game is Gazllion's biggest mistake ever!
If they won't be active again so people won't pay money,and there won't be any incomes and then Gazllion will not be able to update the game!
I'm not talking about weekly updates
Update once a month is enough!BUT UPDATES WITH NEW HEROES AND SALE OF RETIRED HEROES!NO USLESS UPDATES WITHOUT SOMTHING NEW LIKE THE LAST ONE
In addition Gaz should be more active in the facebook-They are too quiet and players can't be sure what is going on with them for weeks!They should right something that let us know that they are still active and not gave up...sometimes!There should be any connection bettween the players and the developers\company like the Q and A or just post at the facebook page,Trivia Tuesday and Gaz should just say "Hi what's up squadies?" once a week!

----------


## Captain M

Apparently there are around 100 people working in Gaz and over 60 of them are working on Marvel Heroes. I guess all the rest works on their secret game instead of SHSO now. 

It sucks that you guys are in this situation. Marvel Heroes is in the danger of going down a path like this because there has only been like 3 major updates in 2015. Everything is delayed so people stopped spendşng money. Now that the CEO is gone and there was a major lay-off people hesitate even more before spending money.

Now, Marvel don't want them to release any new XMEN or something and unless they can't get the approval for Beast and Angel this year, a huge amount of people will leave the game completely as there are so many XMen fans playing only for xmen.

----------


## Maven

> Marvel Heroes is in the danger of going down a path like this because there has only been like 3 major updates in 2015. Everything is delayed so people stopped spendşng money. Now that the CEO is gone and there was a major lay-off people hesitate even more before spending money.
> 
> Now, Marvel don't want them to release any new XMEN or something and unless they can't get the approval for Beast and Angel this year, a huge amount of people will leave the game completely as there are so many XMen fans playing only for xmen.


Actually, there have been plenty of major updates in Marvel Heroes with all of the new character releases, with Black Cat being the next one on deck this month. And among the characters released over the last few months have been two X-Men in Kitty Pryde/Shadowcat and Magik. As for Beast and Angel...the former appears in the Savage Land during story mode AND in Genosha for you to approach and talk to, and the latter is a team-up/'sidekick' hero and with quite the sizable presence to boot (can't miss Angel at all when people have him activated). Whether or not they'll be made playable remains to be seen, but Hank and Warren have most certainly already been allowed within the confines of the game. 

But to each, their own...

----------


## CenturianSpy

So, I was playing the regular Symbiote (Venom's) mission with Mystique and my character disappeared. It was on the 1st stage (2nd stage went back to normal) and I could see her guns (her weapons, you perv) when she shot. All the baddies could see and attack me, and I did appear all in black when I touched the symbiote pools.

----------


## Charles LePage

You should send a ticket!   :Wink:   assuming there's anyone to read them anymore!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I got my own visual glitch. Not only does Santa Ymir seem to melt into his throne, but that Asgardian dragon sidekick below the Nick Fury icon was actually flickering like a very low CRT refresh. Even when I switch to full-screen and moved about, it stayed there.


And thanks to the 32 heroes I got in one day thanks to the 80% off (actually 31 heroes bought and 1 hero from the Heroic Box which I've been saving for months; I made sure to buy all the cheapest heroes first so that I'd be sure of getting a more expensive hero for free and maximizing the box), my alt is now 4k.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I got my own visual glitch. Not only does Santa Ymir seem to melt into his throne, but that Asgardian dragon sidekick below the Nick Fury icon was actually flickering like a very low CRT refresh. Even when I switch to full-screen and moved about, it stayed there.
> 
> 
> And thanks to the 32 heroes I got in one day thanks to the 80% off (actually 31 heroes bought and 1 hero from the Heroic Box which I've been saving for months; I made sure to buy all the cheapest heroes first so that I'd be sure of getting a more expensive hero for free and maximizing the box), my alt is now 4k.


80% Off?
They didn't look 80% off to me..

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> 80% Off?
> They didn't look 80% off to me..


Sorry, I didn't word it properly, I meant they're 80% of their original prices.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Sorry, I didn't word it properly, I meant they're 80% of their original prices.


Oh, though an 80% off sale wouldn't be so bad!

----------


## Charles LePage

1) I'm going to play and enjoy SHSO for as long as I can, no matter what behind the scenes drama is occurring.
2) I know we've had this conversation before, but what games are similar to SHSO, thinking of the day we can no longer play it?  I know someone mentioned Club Penguin, and when my son was much younger, we enjoyed it, but that's not the demographic or activity I'm aiming for.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> 1) I'm going to play and enjoy SHSO for as long as I can, no matter what behind the scenes drama is occurring.
> 2) I know we've had this conversation before, but what games are similar to SHSO, thinking of the day we can no longer play it?  I know someone mentioned Club Penguin, and when my son was much younger, we enjoyed it, but that's not the demographic or activity I'm aiming for.


I have always looked this up on Google, and really haven't found much related to SHSO.
If anyone has suggestions, other than Marvel Heroes of course, I would like to know as well, preferably one that doesn't need to download much.

----------


## CenturianSpy

I'm sure someone has mentioned this before...I'm just working on advancing all my squaddies above Level 13 and came across this.



Ronan's first three Achievements are not working. Notice upon completion that the Achievement header should turn green and the "Track this Achievement"+ check box turns to a completion date. I put Sabretooth's there for quick reference. Anyone else have something different?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I'm sure someone has mentioned this before...I'm just working on advancing all my squaddies above Level 13 and came across this.
> 
> Ronan's first three Achievements are not working. Notice upon completion that the Achievement header should turn green and the "Track this Achievement"+ check box turns to a completion date. I put Sabretooth's there for quick reference. Anyone else have something different?


Interesting. I did a check right just now both accounts which are idly mega-collecting; for my non-agent it appears normal (Ronan is level 9), but for my agent account it looks like yours, with both level 5 and level 11 still gray, but level 20 is green (Ronan is 21). An envious Skrull in the code, perhaps?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Ronan's first three Achievements are not working. Notice upon completion that the Achievement header should turn green and the "Track this Achievement"+ check box turns to a completion date. I put Sabretooth's there for quick reference. Anyone else have something different?


Same for me, with the addition of the level 20 achievement not being recognized as well.   I keep hoping one of the maintenance downloads would fix this, but as they say, no more updates!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

So I know I haven't played much lately, but I tried doing some missions here and there.
I already get some problems loading into the game, usually taking about 3 tries before finally getting in.
When I do missions, it just stops loading in the middle of the loading bar, and then I get an error message saying missions won't load.
Is there anything I can do to fix it?

----------


## shoohman

It happens to me too with the missions those day
However-update?
Hopes?

----------


## Charles LePage

> So I know I haven't played much lately, but I tried doing some missions here and there.
> I already get some problems loading into the game, usually taking about 3 tries before finally getting in.
> When I do missions, it just stops loading in the middle of the loading bar, and then I get an error message saying missions won't load.
> Is there anything I can do to fix it?


What browser, operating system, and version of Unity?

----------


## CenturianSpy

FYI- just posted on FB:




> The Halloween and Winter Events will be in Super Hero City for ONE more week until Thursday, January 21st. So, if you haven't completed those Halloween and Winter Event achievements, now is a good time to do so. Don't want to miss out on that mini Deadpool sidekick (He's so adorable).
> 
> ...Hmm. I thought I had cleaned out all the spider-webs during the maintenance. From where are all these new spider-webs coming?
> 
> - Hugs Cats

----------


## SAIKYOU

> FYI- just posted on FB:


So does this mean that there's hope?

----------


## Charles LePage

> So does this mean that there's hope?


Hope is the thing with feathers that perches in the soul - and sings the tunes without the words - and never stops at all.
Emily Dickinson

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> What browser, operating system, and version of Unity?


I'm using Safari on a Macbook Pro.
So I'm on OS X Yosemite.
Version: 5.0.3f2

I'm sure that's the right information?

I used to play it on Firefox, but for some reason, Firefox was not allowing me to use the power-ups with a right click.
That's why I switched it to Safari. At first, it was fine, now it is not.

----------


## shoohman

Thanks to Gazllion's message in the facebook I have good feeling about the close future of the game
I hope that things will back to normal and the game will be again just like the two last years until the last march
From the last April the game got worse and was be negelected
You know:trivia Tuesday, Friday Q and A,the time is right events, weekly updates and the most important thing-retired heroes sales!

----------


## Carmaicol

What happened to all those suspicious high level squads? I haven't seen one in a while, Did they ban all of them?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> So does this mean that there's hope?


And, the return of the normal zones _might_ coincide with the release of one or more Spider-Heroes.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> And, the return of the normal zones _might_ coincide with the release of one or more Spider-Heroes.


If the new Spiders are Gwen or Silk or a "different" Spidey, I'm fine.
I really don't want more similar spiders. I want them to be different in pretty much everything.

----------


## Raven

> 1) I'm going to play and enjoy SHSO for as long as I can, no matter what behind the scenes drama is occurring.
> 2) I know we've had this conversation before, but what games are similar to SHSO, thinking of the day we can no longer play it?  I know someone mentioned Club Penguin, and when my son was much younger, we enjoyed it, but that's not the demographic or activity I'm aiming for.


Lego marvel super heroes plays a lot like SHSO, tons of playable heroes and unlockables.

----------


## SAIKYOU

> Lego marvel super heroes plays a lot like SHSO, tons of playable heroes and unlockables.


Lego marvel heroes is indeed a great game. This month they will release a sequel based on the Avengers movies.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Lego marvel heroes is indeed a great game. This month they will release a sequel based on the Avengers movies.


I should give it another try.  I was frustrated by it when I have played in the past.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I found a beneficial bug in mega-collecting. This is happens for non-agents with Mini FFF. Sometimes, instead of getting 10 fractals, you get 15. It's not a golden fractal glitch, and it not due to a taco or chimichanga being counted as a fractal, because I saw no pattern, except that it happanes most often with the second hero I mega-collect with after i log-in, and sporadically after that. Also, the repeating chimichanga bug we discovered during the last Halloween zones is still here, along with the 9 tacos / 2 chimichangas. instead of 10+1.

A more serious bug is sometimes after first logging in, tacos and chimis appear in the zone but not other collectables, which may appear several seconds or even several minutes later.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I found a beneficial bug in mega-collecting. This is happens for non-agents with Mini FFF. Sometimes, instead of getting 10 fractals, you get 15. It's not a golden fractal glitch, and it not due to a taco or chimichanga being counted as a fractal, because I saw no pattern, except that it happanes most often with the second hero I mega-collect with after i log-in, and sporadically after that. Also, the repeating chimichanga bug we discovered during the last Halloween zones is still here, along with the 9 tacos / 2 chimichangas. instead of 10+1.
> 
> A more serious bug is sometimes after first logging in, tacos and chimis appear in the zone but not other collectables, which may appear several seconds or even several minutes later.


I have noticed that to, but I didn't think of that.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

And it's working for agents too. Instead of getting 20 fractals I can get 30 (that 5 extra fractals is doubled), with the golden fractal it's 50.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> And it's working for agents too. Instead of getting 20 fractals I can get 30 (that 5 extra fractals is doubled), with the golden fractal it's 50.


I went through a whole day getting 5 extra fractals.........

----------


## Ace

*Tumbleweed rolls by*

----------


## CenturianSpy

Anybody else have a bigger collection?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Anybody else have a bigger collection?


I will have to check at home tonight, but I'm certain mine is not that big.  I've opened some from time to time, just to see what would happen.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

No One posted it - 




> UPDATE 1: The game is now down for an update. This downtime is expected to last 2 hours, so the game should be back up at 1:30 PM PST. Hope to you see you there!
> Hi Squadsters!
> The game will be going down at 11:30 AM PST for an update. This downtime will last 2 hours.


Spider-Gwen? <3

----------


## shoohman

> No One posted it - 
> 
> 
> 
> Spider-Gwen? <3


Hope for big update
The loyal players need compensation becasue the company kept neglect the game so I hope that we will get much more than Spider-Gwen

----------


## SAIKYOU

Yes! Assasin Spidey! I was really looking forward to him. He's even non agent.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I got him already!

Edit: What are the store prices now for regular heroes? I can't see because I bought all of them on both accounts, is Astonishing Cyclops still 4k fractals?

----------


## CenturianSpy

New Uatu prize:

----------


## shoohman

> I got him already!
> 
> Edit: What are the store prices now for regular heroes? I can't see because I bought all of them on both accounts, is Astonishing Cyclops still 4k fractals?


Still 20% off on every hero
The featured hero is always 80% of his full price when he is featured so yes Cyclops is 4k(Though I don't owned him yet, I hope that they will sell retired heroes with him soon)

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Still 20% off on every hero


Looks like it's going to be permanent then.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Assassin Spidey has two PUs that grant him buffs. His P2 gives him Shield and his P3 gives him Damage + Speed + Classic Wolvie (for longer than most summons).

----------


## millsfan

Why did that one website say Hero Up is no longer being updated? Is this left over stuff (we say this last spring/summer) and once they release whatever they were working on they're done?  I wish they would treat hero up the way they did 2 years ago.  It was so exciting to look forward to new content each week, participate in contests/events, and get excited speculating

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Why did that one website say Hero Up is no longer being updated?


It was a conclusion for which the author didn't name specific sources.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Assassin Spidey's P1 does 163 damage at level 20! 163 - P1!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Assassin Spidey's P1 does 163 damage at level 20! 163 - P1!


His PUs and HU are incredibly OP.

This needs to be here:






> Spider-Man Earth-8351 made his first appearance in What If? Spider-Man Vs. Wolvervine #1 back in 2008 and now he web-slings into Super Hero City. His more serious demeanor could be the result of working alongside Wolverine. Spider-Man Earth-8351 is now available in the Shop for Agent’s Early Access then for ALL Recruits next week!
> 
> Hero Up Spider-Man Earth-8351 this weekend with a +50% mission XP running from Friday, January 22nd through Sunday, January 24th!
> 
> - Hugs Cats

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> His PUs and HU are incredibly OP.
> 
> This needs to be here:


Nice to see this game coming back to life my brother was so excited when he saw him even tho we all expected the robotic spider man and spider gwen but I am absolutely fine with him

----------


## Charles LePage

> Nice to see this game coming back to life my brother was so excited when he saw him even tho we all expected the robotic spider man and spider gwen but I am absolutely fine with him


I am enjoying the new character, though I had to get on Wikipedia and figure out who he was.

----------


## Carmaicol

Nothing new in the last update files, Spy?

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> I am enjoying the new character, though I had to get on Wikipedia and figure out who he was.


Me and you both Charles lol

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> I am enjoying the new character, though I had to get on Wikipedia and figure out who he was.


Me and you both Charles lol

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I went through a whole day getting 5 extra fractals.........


It's still here. I'm getting 5 extra fractals with the second hero I mega-collect after collecting resets at 8AM, and sporadically with other heroes. So it's nothing to do with the tacos and chimis interfering.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Nothing new in the last update files, Spy?


More files on the remaining two characters. Also...a title called "Comic Book Resourceful". Hopefully that's not a going away present to the members on here...

----------


## Carmaicol

> More files on the remaining two characters. Also...a title called "Comic Book Resourceful". Hopefully that's not a going away present to the members on here...


At some point we have to let it go, Spy.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> More files on the remaining two characters. Also...a title called "Comic Book Resourceful". Hopefully that's not a going away present to the members on here...


cries  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## CenturianSpy

Hit the 350 mark for my latest milestone.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Hit the 350 mark for my latest milestone.


Nice job!  My mission count is 327.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Nice job!  My mission count is 327.


I'm curious what RCL's # is...I'm guessing 550.

----------


## Carmaicol

> I'm curious what RCL's # is...I'm guessing 550.


Should be higher, 600+

Mine:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Should be higher, 600+
> 
> Mine:


WOW! You sneaky son-of-a-gun! Send me a mission invite sometime!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Ronan's in-zone P1 is fixed. It now pokes trees, Impy, Gumballs, etc.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I'm curious what RCL's # is...I'm guessing 550.


Here is mine!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Here is mine!


<laughs> I'm worried about whether you are getting enough Vitamin D from the sun and fresh air. That's a helluva big number! Kudos!

----------


## millsfan

So who is the CEO of gazillion now?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So who is the CEO of gazillion now?


I think the CFO Eric Garay is the interim-CEO while they look for Brevik's replacement.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

According to a post on Facebook by Hugs Cats, the current team is very small and the game doesn't have much content ready for release.

----------


## Charles LePage

> According to a post on Facebook by Hugs Cats, the current team is very small and the game doesn't have much content ready for release.


Can you post the URL or copy the comment here?

----------


## Raven

> I think the CFO Eric Garay is the interim-CEO while they look for Brevik's replacement.


Ugh... party's over when the CFO is running the show. Forget dinner's and trips, you have to fight just to expense office supplies.

----------


## cpinheir

> According to a post on Facebook by Hugs Cats, the current team is very small and the game doesn't have much content ready for release.


Kind of figured this was the case. I don't mind terribly if we have to wait a month or two at most between further new content releases, due to small team size....I just hope the game doesn't completely bite the dust.

----------


## SAIKYOU

> Kind of figured this was the case. I don't mind terribly if we have to wait a month or two at most between further new content releases, due to small team size....I just hope the game doesn't completely bite the dust.


Couldn't agree more

----------


## PhantCowboy

So what happened to Brevik?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So what happened to Brevik?


He resigned. He said he wants to do a new/different game.

----------


## CenturianSpy

24K milestone!

----------


## Charles LePage

> 24K milestone!


Well done!

----------


## cpinheir

> 24K milestone!



Congrats, Spy!

I just noticed, most of my XP potions that I bought while I had an agent account are no longer accessible by me now that my account expires. When did this change? A couple of months ago I was still able to use those potions while non-agent.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Congrats, Spy!
> 
> I just noticed, most of my XP potions that I bought while I had an agent account are no longer accessible by me now that my account expires. When did this change? A couple of months ago I was still able to use those potions while non-agent.


Thanks! You still should be able to use those potions, I'd contact support@heroup.com. Are you still able to play the "Agents Only" heroes?

----------


## Arnier

Shoul we expect an update today, or last week was just an one-time deal?

----------


## shoohman

> Shoul we expect an update today, or last week was just an one-time deal?


I hope to update just like you!
You guys saw how much life one update gave to the game-If the game will do again weekly updates so the game it will be the best game again!

----------


## cpinheir

> Thanks! You still should be able to use those potions, I'd contact support@heroup.com. Are you still able to play the "Agents Only" heroes?


Yes, I am still able to use the agent only heroes. I don't have a pressing need to use the XP potions right this moment, so I will prob wait for next update to see if it gets fixed....if not, then I will try emailing their support. With such a small team, not sure how responsive their support is anymore.  :Frown:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Yes, I am still able to use the agent only heroes. I don't have a pressing need to use the XP potions right this moment, so I will prob wait for next update to see if it gets fixed....if not, then I will try emailing their support. With such a small team, not sure how responsive their support is anymore.


Every email I've sent on that link gets responded to within 48 hours (business days).

----------


## Carmaicol

Ok, this is a really nice promo:



I wonder if SHSO still self-sustainable or it's taking money from MH.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> 24K milestone!


congrats spy and sorry i left the mission on Friday,I didn't know my little cousin was playing with the esc button on the keyboard

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

Long time since I looked the Watcher's Hall of Fame, but I remember that I was in first place after I got Au Ultron, and now I'm not even in the top 10, it's sad to see the game full of cheaters, bunch of free players walking around with Iron Man Midas, youtube full of tutoriais, and Gaz don't do anything about it...

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Long time since I looked the Watcher's Hall of Fame, but I remember that I was in first place after I got Au Ultron, and now I'm not even in the top 10, it's sad to see the game full of cheaters, bunch of free players walking around with Iron Man Midas, youtube full of tutoriais, and Gaz don't do anything about it...


I wouldn't say they don't do anything...I send them emails every day on people who should be banned...and they do respond and I haven't seen 80% of the people I turn in. The main three cheating platforms are pretty much script-proof...although a script that would alert them if a someone accrued over 10K fractals in one day seems plausible. YouTube should take down "hacks" because making money off of people committing crimes is despicable. Gaz should track Iron Man Midas buyers and those on the Hall of Fame for cheaters. 

These cheaters have stolen our games viability.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> I wouldn't say they don't do anything...I send them emails every day on people who should be banned...and they do respond and I haven't seen 80% of the people I turn in. The main three cheating platforms are pretty much script-proof...although a script that would alert them if a someone accrued over 10K fractals in one day seems plausible. YouTube should take down "hacks" because making money off of people committing crimes is despicable. Gaz should track Iron Man Midas buyers and those on the Hall of Fame for cheaters. 
> 
> These cheaters have stolen our games viability.


I don't know... I know that you are tracking down the cheaters Spy, as you know that I also report people everyday, but it's still out of control, they could just post something on the facebook to show that they are doing something about it, and scare the kids, cause the way that's going right now, it's like they don't care about the game, and this encourages people to use "hacks", because they think they will get through without any consequences.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Most kids nowadays don't see hacking and cheating as being wrong and illegal
Everytime I've been on in the past few weeks I see someone unde 1k with a Midas.
Report.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Long time since I looked the Watcher's Hall of Fame, but I remember that I was in first place after I got Au Ultron, and now I'm not even in the top 10, it's sad to see the game full of cheaters, bunch of free players walking around with Iron Man Midas, youtube full of tutoriais, and Gaz don't do anything about it...


Roaming we know the people who did it the right way so dont worry and Im glad to be omw to lvl 3000+




> Most kids nowadays don't see hacking and cheating as being wrong and illegal
> 
> 
> Everytime I've been on in the past few weeks I see someone unde 1k with a Midas.
> Report.


I want iron midasssssssss so bad but I only got 110k fractals

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> I wouldn't say they don't do anything...I send them emails every day on people who should be banned...and they do respond and I haven't seen 80% of the people I turn in. The main three cheating platforms are pretty much script-proof...although a script that would alert them if a someone accrued over 10K fractals in one day seems plausible. YouTube should take down "hacks" because making money off of people committing crimes is despicable. Gaz should track Iron Man Midas buyers and those on the Hall of Fame for cheaters. 
> 
> These cheaters have stolen our games viability.


Spy there is no use of reporting people because there will always be a hacker....Also i been hating on these squads lower than 2000 with iron midas because they flag him all in my face also ppl with a squad lvl 20 with midas that's noooooooooooo fair I been working hard and only have 110k fracs No one knows how hard I been working but Im thinking about buying au ultron then again not because this game is deadddddddddddddddddddd

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Spy there is no use of reporting people because there will always be a hacker.


There's no question I'd prefer if Gaz fixed the holes in their coding to prevent people from abusing the game's economy, or wrote a script that flagged them on accounts that gained too many fractals in a period of time, or flagged IP addresses to prevent known cheaters from accessing the game again. BUT, these three scenarios are unlikely...so if I point out accounts which I believe are gaming the system, then I feel I'm doing my part to prevent people who are stealing from Gaz _and_ this community. Make those cheating arseholes have to restart each time. Eff them.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Level 40 Avengers Hulk SMASH! My latest milestone:



Every 5K fractals I earn, I buy a 5-pack of the 5000XP Potions and use it on the hero I'm playing with.

----------


## Carmaicol

Thanks, Invisible Mad Badger, that was my first card game in a year, probably.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Everytime I've been on in the past few weeks I see someone unde 1k with a Midas.
> Report.


Same here. Glad to know we're all doing our part.

----------


## Arnier

Hi
I would like to help with the wiki. But I dont know how this work. I created an account with username: arnier22. So could somebody add me between members? thanks

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hi
> I would like to help with the wiki. But I dont know how this work. I created an account with username: arnier22. So could somebody add me between members? thanks


You should be good to go, now! Thanks for helping!

----------


## Invisible Mad Badger

> Thanks, Invisible Mad Badger, that was my first card game in a year, probably.


No prob man, I'm always available for card games whenever I'm on.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I wonder if Gaz still has the manpower and resources to add Kamala Khan to the game. Marvel is practically shipping Kamala, Sam, and Miles as the new "Spider-Man and His Amazing Friends" and the latter two are already in the game.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I wonder if Gaz still has the manpower and resources to add Kamala Khan to the game. Marvel is practically shipping Kamala, Sam, and Miles as the new "Spider-Man and His Amazing Friends" and the latter two are already in the game.


I hope so, too. I hope to see Prof. X, too.

----------


## millsfan

My brother and I have been playing Hero up again since yesterday, even though we haven't been the past few months because we've been so bummed with everything happening to Gazillion.  The game is such a great game, and I really wish someone with money could get it up and running.  There are so many fun characters and missions to play with, but just not having a team working on the game has made me not gravitate towards it as much recently.  Correct me if I'm wrong, but nobody is working on hero up now because gazillion shares the same staff for each game, and they move people to work on one game or the other (marvel heroes or hero up)?  

I hope they can get a great ceo and get things going again.  I miss the support towards the game, and the game really needs it too!

----------


## Xapto

> My brother and I have been playing Hero up again since yesterday, even though we haven't been the past few months because we've been so bummed with everything happening to Gazillion.  The game is such a great game, and I really wish someone with money could get it up and running.  There are so many fun characters and missions to play with, but just not having a team working on the game has made me not gravitate towards it as much recently.  Correct me if I'm wrong, but nobody is working on hero up now because gazillion shares the same staff for each game, and they move people to work on one game or the other (marvel heroes or hero up)?  
> 
> I hope they can get a great ceo and get things going again.  I miss the support towards the game, and the game really needs it too!


I'm sure there is a team working on SHSO. It's probably just not as big as Marvel Heroes.

----------


## millsfan

> I'm sure there is a team working on SHSO. It's probably just not as big as Marvel Heroes.


THere is definitely not a solid team solely devoted to hero up. Other wise, it wouldn't be so abandoned (yet sometimes we hear from staff).  I think it is a small team that works on 90% marvel heroes, then sometimes move over to hero up.  I would LIKE if they kept a separate team for hero up though

----------


## CenturianSpy



----------


## Charles LePage

> 


Can't see it and I have to know right away what it is!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Can't see it and I have to know right away what it is!


It was an update notification.



This is the Valentine's Day sale notice.




> Love is in the air and has settled in Super Hero City. Why not celebrate Valentine’s Day with our Sweethearts Sale and some superhero pairings: Ant-Man and Wasp, Black Panther and Storm, Cyclops and Jean Grey, Gambit and Rogue, Vision and Scarlet Witch, Mr. Fantastic and Invisible Woman, and Iron Man Mk42 and Rescue. Additionally, the Daredevil and Elektra and Black Suit Spider-Man and Black Cat bundles are SHIELD only. Each bundle comes with the hero’s silver badges and favorite hero medallions.
> 
> This sweet sale runs from Friday, February 12th to Tuesday, February 16th.

----------


## Wollomby

> level 40 avengers hulk smash! My latest milestone:
> 
> 
> 
> every 5k fractals i earn, i buy a 5-pack of the 5000xp potions and use it on the hero i'm playing with.




congrats centurian spy!!!!   :Smile:

----------


## Charles LePage

Just reported this one.

Capture.JPG

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Sweethearts Sale is for gold only.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Just reported this one.
> 
> Capture.JPG


lollzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> It was an update notification.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Valentine's Day sale notice.


sadly I own everyone here

----------


## CenturianSpy

> congrats centurian spy!!!!


Thank you!




> Sweethearts Sale is for gold only.


I have all the heroes, but I think these type of sales are smart. First, it _could_ eliminate fractal cheats ability to buy them *if* they were smart enough to remove them for sale by fractals (they weren't). Gaz should consider moving many heroes to Gold only. Second, it should induce Gold MTXs (microtransactions).

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I understand the gold sale, but they should perhaps give a few for fractals, like maybe 1 couple of something, to be fair of all players.

----------


## shoohman

I really can't understand why Gaz do the same sell from the last year?
Another thing that I can't understand is why Gazillion try the sell the ironman bundle(you can buy both of them for fractals) and the bundle of cyclops and jean grey(both of them in the shop for fractals) for gold only?
Why someone should buy the bundle in gold while he can buy all the parts of it for fractals it's really stupid
I can understand the avenging bundle for gold only and fantastic bundle but not the ironmen bundle and x-men bundle

----------


## vatorZX

> Gaz should consider moving many heroes to Gold only.(microtransactions).


Bad idea. Perhaps you did not know, but that is what has led to the closure of the Russian server. 
(Sorry for my English)

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Bad idea. Perhaps you did not know, but that is what has led to the closure of the Russian server. 
> (Sorry for my English)


I have not heard this. Do you have a link or a screenshot that describes this?

Here's what I found:



Russian Players were moved to the US servers. I could believe it was due to Russian hacking gold, though.

----------


## AstralZ

Just found out that I still have an account here. Not the one I remember, but hey, it's a start. *waves to everyone*

----------


## Raven

> Just found out that I still have an account here. Not the one I remember, but hey, it's a start. *waves to everyone*


Wow now there's a blast from the past... do you still play?

----------


## Arnier

Hi
I've been doing some work on the wiki and unfortunently I'm not a native speaker.
So I'v recorded this quote, but I dont understand the second part. Could somebody tell me, what he's saying? Thanks
Its something about**: I would swore that there is a special effect, but I'm no sure
https://sendvid.com/9z33nw9a

----------


## Xapto

> Hi
> I've been doing some work on the wiki and unfortunently I'm not a native speaker.
> So I'v recorded this quote, but I dont understand the second part. Could somebody tell me, what he's saying? Thanks
> Its something about**: I would swore that there is a special effect, but I'm no sure
> https://sendvid.com/9z33nw9a


"So, Ghost Rider! Your head really is on fire! Could've sworn it was special effects."

----------


## AstralZ

> Wow now there's a blast from the past... do you still play?


Not for a long time. I think I popped in about 6 months ago, but didn't really do anything except buy a new Hero, well, Guardian is new to me. My kids found my SHSO cards and were playing so I thought "I wonder if I remember my password. lol

How have you been? Any really radical changes to the game?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Not for a long time. I think I popped in about 6 months ago, but didn't really do anything except buy a new Hero, well, Guardian is new to me. My kids found my SHSO cards and were playing so I thought "I wonder if I remember my password. lol
> 
> How have you been? Any really radical changes to the game?


AstralZ! Good to see The Zephyr is still alive! Hope things are well.

Not too many changes to the game since "Recharge" (the fractal economy). Gaz has really slowed down the games updates since Google quit supporting NPAPI _way_ before anyone predicted. Many of us are hoping Gaz changes their API before the other browsers follow suit.

----------


## Arnier

> "So, Ghost Rider! Your head really is on fire! Could've sworn it was special effects."


Thanks, I'll put it on the wiki

----------


## ZIYAN132

Hey guys! Its been a reaaaally long time and I doubt you guys remember me! Well I just stopped by to say hi and I was very happy to find out that SHSO is still going strong and I can finally be a S.H.I.E.L.D. member again after they stopped accepting South African Credit cards and now they all of a sudden do again, so thats great! By the way, my name used to be Marshmallow Hydra for those who do remember me, (I'm the 'Ends of The Earth Spider-Man in the group photo!)  :Big Grin:  

I hope all of you guys are doing well and I will hope to chat to you guys again soon on FB or cbox or wherever I smell a burning marshmallow that just so happens to have a Hydra symbol engraved on it  :Wink: 
Hope to hear from you guys soon!

Regards
Ziyan/Zack/Marsh

----------


## AstralZ

> AstralZ! Good to see The Zephyr is still alive! Hope things are well.
> 
> Not too many changes to the game since "Recharge" (the fractal economy). Gaz has really slowed down the games updates since Google quit supporting NPAPI _way_ before anyone predicted. Many of us are hoping Gaz changes their API before the other browsers follow suit.


Things are really good. I've moved, gotten a new job, an amazing house on a couple of acres right on the river. Things are better than ever!

----------


## Charles LePage

> Things are really good. I've moved, gotten a new job, an amazing house on a couple of acres right on the river. Things are better than ever!


Glad to hear it Astral, and glad to see you here!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hey guys! Its been a reaaaally long time and I doubt you guys remember me! Well I just stopped by to say hi and I was very happy to find out that SHSO is still going strong and I can finally be a S.H.I.E.L.D. member again after they stopped accepting South African Credit cards and now they all of a sudden do again, so thats great! By the way, my name used to be Marshmallow Hydra for those who do remember me, (I'm the 'Ends of The Earth Spider-Man in the group photo!)  
> 
> I hope all of you guys are doing well and I will hope to chat to you guys again soon on FB or cbox or wherever I smell a burning marshmallow that just so happens to have a Hydra symbol engraved on it 
> Hope to hear from you guys soon!
> 
> Regards
> Ziyan/Zack/Marsh


Welcome back, Marshmallow!




> Things are really good. I've moved, gotten a new job, an amazing house on a couple of acres right on the river. Things are better than ever!


Good stuff! Hope to see you in game!

EDIT: Still have both of you on my Friend list-

----------


## Arnier

> Welcome back, Marshmallow!
> 
> Good stuff! Hope to see you in game!
> 
> EDIT: Still have both of you on my Friend list-


How can you have 200 friends? Is it because you're a member? Because I can only have 100.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> How can you have 200 friends? Is it because you're a member? Because I can only have 100.


It comes with membership. I have to pay for my friends. <sad trombone>

What sucks is if you quit your membership you can't add anymore friends unless you delete 101 people off of your list...

----------


## AstralZ

> Glad to hear it Astral, and glad to see you here!


*bows to the classiest guy on the internet*

Hiya Charles! How's things with you?

I'm seeing more and more people that I remember. It's kinda like Christmas!

----------


## Charles LePage

> *bows to the classiest guy on the internet*
> 
> Hiya Charles! How's things with you?
> 
> I'm seeing more and more people that I remember. It's kinda like Christmas!


I'm doing well, working two jobs, raising my son, and not quite giving up yet on SHSO.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Welcome back, Marshmallow!
> 
> Good stuff! Hope to see you in game!
> 
> EDIT: Still have both of you on my Friend list-


aye look at mars interplanetary prophet that's me lolzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## CenturianSpy

Happy 900 pages, ladies and gents!

----------


## SAIKYOU

Yay! After only a few boxes I got Rocket Raccoon. Can't wait to play with this guy.Rocket Raccoon.jpg

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Yay! After only a few boxes I got Rocket Raccoon. Can't wait to play with this guy.Rocket Raccoon.jpg


Congrats, and spam that P2!

----------


## AstralZ

> Yay! After only a few boxes I got Rocket Raccoon. Can't wait to play with this guy.Rocket Raccoon.jpg


I got Rocket for Contest of Champions...Is that the same thing? *grin*

----------


## Ravin' Ray

So, after doing some experimentation, I've finally tracked down exactly when those 5 extra megacollect fractals (10 for agents) appear. It happens with the following heroes:

X-Force Archangel
First Appearance Cyclops
Shadowlands Daredevil
Thunderbolts Punisher

There may be others, I just don't megacollect with them for now so I can't observe.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Someone on the FB page said you can buy Assassin Spidey's (Earth-8351) gold badge using 500 fractals. Can someone confirm (I already bought with gold), please?

----------


## raw68

> Someone on the FB page said you can buy Assassin Spidey's (Earth-8351) gold badge using 500 fractals. Can someone confirm (I already bought with gold), please?


Yes, It is true;  You can buy Gold badge for 500 Fractals.  Thanks for the heads up.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Yes, It is true;  You can buy Gold badge for 500 Fractals.  Thanks for the heads up.


Thanks for responding. I have a feeling we'll be seeing a ton of Assassin Spideys in zones...

----------


## raw68

> Thanks for responding. I have a feeling we'll be seeing a ton of Assassin Spideys in zones...


You're Welcome.  I need to level him up.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Yes, It is true;  You can buy Gold badge for 500 Fractals.  Thanks for the heads up.


Eagle eyes for whoever spotted it in the store; a quick scan shows it's the _only_ gold badge available for fractals, for now. That's it, I'm getting his gold badge for fractals, and buying him for my non-agent as well. Which finally crafted War Machine Mk II.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Is the gold badge for 500 fractals limited time or?
If it just limited time, ill buy for the badge first before getting the hero, since I don't need to add another to my long-and-ever-growing-list-of-heroes-to-level-up-list...

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Is the gold badge for 500 fractals limited time or?
> If it just limited time, ill buy for the badge first before getting the hero, since I don't need to add another to my long-and-ever-growing-list-of-heroes-to-level-up-list...


We don't know. My recommendation is to buy the Gold Badge whether you own the hero or not. If it's a mistake/oversight, then Gaz will remove it at soon as they can. Take advantage of it ASAP.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

well, I bought it anyways.

----------


## AstralZ

> well, I bought it anyways.


Well HERE'S another name that I haven't seen in a long time! How have you been?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Well HERE'S another name that I haven't seen in a long time! How have you been?


Hello! I've been good!
I just poke in from time to time!
I don't play as often, but you'll see me on everyone once in a while.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Hello again.

Since we are having a family reunion I'd like to say I'm still alive  :Smile: . My membership has expired and I ain't paying for another. Got Assassin's badge though.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Well, it looks like all the other Marvel games are getting a themed update for "Women of Marvel" March. Does this mean we'll see Spider-Gwen soon?


Full article here: Women of Marvel




> “Across our portfolio, we’re going to launch over a dozen new female characters in all of our different games as well as the in game story events,” said Bill Rosemann, Creative Director of Marvel Games, to EW.


Maybe we need to start petitioning this guy on behalf of SHSO.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Maybe we need to start petitioning this guy on behalf of SHSO.


Here you go...

Capture.JPG

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Here you go...
> 
> Capture.JPG


You're the best, Charles!

----------


## AstralZ

In a one in a million chance, I caught up with Brain Yak over at Marvel's Future fight. He's leading his own Alliance (which I just joined). Anybody here play?

----------


## makinaz

> In a one in a million chance, I caught up with Brain Yak over at Marvel's Future fight. He's leading his own Alliance (which I just joined). Anybody here play?


Is that an Astral Zephyr I see? Good to see you!

- STG

----------


## CenturianSpy

Kneel before Zod...errrrrr...Spy!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## raw68

> Kneel before Zod...errrrrr...Spy!


Congrats!!!!,  SPY

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

Highest squads seen so far

My brother 8655
Commander cowboy battler 8400+
Singing sorcerer trooper 7900+

----------


## SAIKYOU

> Kneel before Zod...errrrrr...Spy!


Nice work!

----------


## cpinheir

> Kneel before Zod...errrrrr...Spy!


Way to go, man!

----------


## DominoK

Hi all! Haven't played in months and decided to check out what has happened, and much to my dismay, not a lot. Correct me if I wrong because I only just briefly logged on and slightly glanced at the shop, but there has only been one character in months, no missions, almost nothing except titles and medallions.

Is something going on?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Hi all! Haven't played in months and decided to check out what has happened, and much to my dismay, not a lot. Correct me if I wrong because I only just briefly logged on and slightly glanced at the shop, but there has only been one character in months, no missions, almost nothing except titles and medallions.
> 
> Is something going on?


Some think it is a temporary lull due to staffing issues.  More think that it's a bat signal, telling us the life cycle of SHSO is approaching the end.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

I stopped buying gold and renewing my membership this year, instead I put the same money towards Marvel Funko Pop figures, I think I am at like 9 now. They are pretty addicting.

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Kneel before Zod...errrrrr...Spy!


Oh, and of course a big congrats to Spy, you are 1 of a million my good sir.

----------


## Arnier

Hi, Can somebody tell me, the first word, Electro says? I couldn't understand that. Thanks
https://sendvid.com/44xphxqt

----------


## Arturt17

Hey everyone! I have just entered the thread!So, I hope I met some new people here!Well anyways.I started playing SHSO in 2o12, and it's definitely a very fun game! I stopped playing it in 2015, due to school.And now, I finally came back!So...Did I miss something important in the game? I stopped playing right after the christmas.And, from all these years playing SHSO, 2014 was without a doubt the best year.They indroduced so many heroes, Squad time, Trivia tuesday, and so much more.
So, yeah, what did I miss?

Name: Saturn Obsessive Skunk

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Congrats!!!!,  SPY





> Nice work!





> Way to go, man!





> Oh, and of course a big congrats to Spy, you are 1 of a million my good sir.


Thanks, to all!




> I stopped buying gold and renewing my membership this year, instead I put the same money towards Marvel Funko Pop figures, I think I am at like 9 now. They are pretty addicting.


Yeah...they're my obsessive bailiwick, too. I have to avoid that aisle at my local comicbook shop because I WILL buy one if I don't have it. So much that my comicbook store purveyor puts the new ones on his counter so I have to look at them while picking up my pull list. My sub runs out on the 16th of this month...I doubt I'll renew.




> Hey everyone! I have just entered the thread!So, I hope I met some new people here!Well anyways.I started playing SHSO in 2o12, and it's definitely a very fun game! I stopped playing it in 2015, due to school.And now, I finally came back!So...Did I miss something important in the game? I stopped playing right after the christmas.And, from all these years playing SHSO, 2014 was without a doubt the best year.They indroduced so many heroes, Squad time, Trivia tuesday, and so much more.
> So, yeah, what did I miss?
> 
> Name: Saturn Obsessive Skunk


Welcome to the thread! If you played in 2014 you know about "Recharge" (when SHSO moved to a fractal economy). Since then, there has been little added to the game other than a few heroes that were all included in the code back in May 2015. The only remaining ones not added from what we call the "May Megadump" is Spider-Gwen and SP//dr. Most of us believe that Gaz is running SHSO on a skeleton crew and fear that the sooner-than-expected demise of NPAPI (the framework that SHSO's code is written around) will cause the early end of this game. Google Chrome no longer supports NPAPI and Mozilla Firefox plans on no longer supporting it in 2017, so unless Gaz pays for the recoding to WebGL...it could be over (depending on IE's NPAPI support). I'm hoping for a miracle.

----------


## Xapto

> Kneel before Zod...errrrrr...Spy!


Bit late but congratz on 7000




> Hi, Can somebody tell me, the first word, Electro says? I couldn't understand that. Thanks
> https://sendvid.com/44xphxqt


Electro says "Truce for now Daredevil, we got business to take care of."

----------


## Arturt17

Wow, what a shame.Have you guys after thought of starting a petition or something.I mean, the game is very fun, but, from what you have said, the game may die.We should start a petition somewhere.In my opinion, Gaz should port there game to steam, like they did with Marvel Heroes.The game is working on the Steam platform, so I see no problem adding SHSO there.There would be ups and downs of course, but, I think it's a good idea.
Ps:Sorry for my english, not a native speaker.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Wow, what a shame.Have you guys after thought of starting a petition or something.I mean, the game is very fun, but, from what you have said, the game may die.We should start a petition somewhere.In my opinion, Gaz should port there game to steam, like they did with Marvel Heroes.The game is working on the Steam platform, so I see no problem adding SHSO there.There would be ups and downs of course, but, I think it's a good idea.
> Ps:Sorry for my english, not a native speaker.


I find the idea of moving the game to Steam to be an excellent one!

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> I find the idea of moving the game to Steam to be an excellent one!


I'll co-sign that statement.


Spy... Buddy... Do you feel like posting a pic of your funko collection? I'm starting to fall into the obsessing category. Just got my collector corps membership today, I'm very excited.

----------


## Carmaicol

I stop playing a month ago, but Happy 2 million views to the thread.

----------


## Arturt17

> I stop playing a month ago, but Happy 2 million views to the thread.


What a shame! Why did you stopped playing it?

----------


## GUARDIAN_ALPHA-FLIGHT

> Yeah...they're my obsessive bailiwick, too. I have to avoid that aisle at my local comicbook shop because I WILL buy one if I don't have it. So much that my comicbook store purveyor puts the new ones on his counter so I have to look at them while picking up my pull list.


This is the MCU part of my collection.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> What a shame! Why did you stopped playing it?


Probably because the lack of updates and the quietness around.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Probably because the lack of updates and the quietness around.


This is pretty much the main reason why everyone left or taking a break until things get better.
I haven't played fully in months, but I do occasionally log on to run around or something.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

For my part, I do the usual mega-collecting every 5 minutes at work and at home, with the occasional mission. I just reached Level 20 Elite on my alt.

----------


## Arturt17

Should we start a petition for Gaz to move SHSO to Steam?I find this idea better than any other.I mean, the friend managing system would be more simple and less complicate.I don't even know who's who in my friends list in SHOS, due to the complication of their names.The connection would be way better, specially if you play with randoms from other countries.So, yeah, I guess it's a good thing.

----------


## Arturt17

Looks like we are getting an update. Sorry for not having an screenshot.Hope it's Spider Gwen this time.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I was in the middle of Monster Smash! when the noticed popped-up so I just had a quick glimpse at it, so it's an update and not just a maintenance. Yay!

Edit: Here's the 15 minute notice.


Edit: 10 minute notice.


5 minute notice.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I was in the middle of Monster Smash! when the noticed popped-up so I just had a quick glimpse at it, so it's an update and not just a maintenance. Yay!
> 
> Edit: Here's the 15 minute notice.
> 
> 
> Edit: 10 minute notice.


Hooray!!! Saw this, too:




> UPDATE 1: The game is now down. This downtime is expected to last one hour. See you all back in Super Hero City at 4:50 PM PDT! Stay tuned for any updates.
> 
> Hi Squaddies!
> 
> The game will be going down in 30 minutes at 3:50 PM PDT for an update. This downtime is expected to last one hour.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> To celebrate the second season of Netflix’s Daredevil series, Super Hero Squad Online is having a Daredevil Event! In celebration of its second season, starting at 12 AM PDT there will be double XP for Daredevil, Classic Daredevil, Armored Daredevil, Shadowland Daredevil, Elektra, Pure Elektra, Punisher, and Thunderbolts Punisher.
> 
> If that wasn’t enough, head on over to the in-game Shop. Classic Daredevil, Armored Daredevil, Shadowland Daredevil, and Thunderbolts Punisher are 10% Off.
> 
> But wait, there’s more! If you missed out on the Daredevil and Elektra Sweethearts Bundle during Valentine’s Day, fear not. We brought it back for 15% off for one week only!
> 
> Finally, Daredevil, Elektra, Pure Elektra, and Punisher will be available on sale in the Shop for one week only!
> 
> - Hugs Cats


On another note...



After being a faithful subscriber for over 4 years I've let my subscription lapse. I will probably up for one month more just to spend all my fractals on 5000XP potions. Gaz has not done enough in the recent past to warrant continuation of my patronage. I hope this changes.

----------


## millsfan

They need to have new people work on the game, or figure something out.  A good game with no updates is not good

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

What they need is a better support team.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

Stopping by to say "HI ALL" - for some reason I have the urge to log-in and play the SHSO Trading Card Game... so I'm logging in and re-downloading all the content at HeroUp.com.  Been over a year since I logged in but it appears both my accounts work.  And my account here is still active too -- neat.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Good to see you back. There's a current lull in the game in terms of updates, and posting here as well, for several reasons. Right now I have two PC on at the office, megacollecting for both accounts in the background as I work. I can get over 1k fractals each or 2k if my main account renewed its membership, which I haven't for now.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

So anything new in the code or anything from the last update??

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So anything new in the code or anything from the last update??


My PC shows no new files since last December.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> My PC shows no new files since last December.


Bummer.....

----------


## Arnier

Hi
Does anybody hear, what Hulk says to Scarlet Witch? I could'n understand him over the noise of the rocket. Thanks
https://sendvid.com/u9vm26eg

----------


## Xapto

> Hi
> Does anybody hear, what Hulk says to Scarlet Witch? I could'n understand him over the noise of the rocket. Thanks
> https://sendvid.com/u9vm26eg


Sorry, I can't understand him either. You'll probably have to record the voice line on another mission.

----------


## SAIKYOU

> Hi
> Does anybody hear, what Hulk says to Scarlet Witch? I could'n understand him over the noise of the rocket. Thanks
> https://sendvid.com/u9vm26eg


Witch lady ... we fight together. Btw I just got Rogue from a winter box.Rogue.jpg

----------


## Ravin' Ray

My alt got the Level 40 Rookie achievement on Friday, when I leveled up Human Torch. I have exactly five heroes with gold badges (I have Spider-Man Earth-8351's gold badge but not him himself),  so at least my alt non-member account has one Level 40 achievement. These are my level 40 heroes in order of leveling-up.

----------


## Roaming Colossus Lion

> Hi
> Does anybody hear, what Hulk says to Scarlet Witch? I could'n understand him over the noise of the rocket. Thanks
> https://sendvid.com/u9vm26eg


I believe he says:
"Witch lady no put curse on Hulk, we fight together!"

----------


## NiceGGG

i want to see how much fractls i give and i just see black screen
and after one or two minuts my firefox crash.
what can i do to fix that?

----------


## Arturt17

> My alt got the Level 40 Rookie achievement on Friday, when I leveled up Human Torch. I have exactly five heroes with gold badges (I have Spider-Man Earth-8351's gold badge but not him himself),  so at least my alt non-member account has one Level 40 achievement. These are my level 40 heroes in order of leveling-up.


Congratulations! My Spider-man is still in level 20 if I'm not wrong. Well... One day I'll get there!

----------


## Arnier

Hi
What does Juggernaut says?
"You alright Spidey, we're do good..." or something like that, i'm not sure
https://sendvid.com/oi9n5y2q
Thanks

----------


## Ravin' Ray

My main account reached three milestones earlier.

Squad level 5700, 300 to go before hitting the 6k mark.

My fractal stock reached 600k.

And my achievement points are 18,500, halfway to 19,000.

So many zeroes.  :Big Grin:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hi
> What does Juggernaut says?
> "You alright Spidey, we're do good..." or something like that, i'm not sure
> https://sendvid.com/oi9n5y2q
> Thanks


I think it's "You're alright, Spidey...for a 'do-gooder', that is."

----------


## CenturianSpy

> My main account reached three milestones earlier.
> 
> Squad level 5700, 300 to go before hitting the 6k mark.
> 
> My fractal stock reached 600k.
> 
> And my achievement points are 18,500, halfway to 19,000.
> 
> So many zeroes.


Sweet! Don't forget to buy XP & Speed potions before your membership expires.

----------


## Arnier

Does anyone else have a problem with the game? Whenever I want to play mission, this blank window appear and the game crushes.

----------


## cpinheir

> Does anyone else have a problem with the game? Whenever I want to play mission, this blank window appear and the game crushes.


Yep, exact same thing was happening to me starting last night. I worked around it by entering missions via achievement menus. It means playing solo missions only, but I guess that's better than playing no missions at all.  :Wink:

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Does anyone else have a problem with the game? Whenever I want to play mission, this blank window appear and the game crushes.


Must be their April's Fool joke..

----------


## cpinheir

Another strange bug I just noticed....when I go to Baxter zone, I can't move at all after I first appear in zone. Tried this multiple times, even restarted game. The other zones are working fine.

----------


## Wollomby

> Must be their April's Fool joke..


Yeah, i'm getting the weird bug, blank blue screen when trying to select a mission. Anyone else having this problem or found a fix? Me and my son would like to run a mish together!

----------


## Wollomby

> Does anyone else have a problem with the game? Whenever I want to play mission, this blank window appear and the game crushes.


I'm getting this bug as well, blue screen when trying to select a mish. Anyone know how to fix this or the cause?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I'm getting this bug as well, blue screen when trying to select a mish. Anyone know how to fix this or the cause?


This was said earlier:



> I worked around it by entering missions via achievement menus. It means playing solo missions only, but I guess that's better than playing no missions at all.

----------


## Wollomby

I would like to play missions with my son so the solo option doesn't help much.

I also noticed that if I click in the blank blue area of the screen, the menu to do mishs shows up. But when I click on friendslist, the friendslist menu shows up under the mission menu so I can't select my friends.

Also, even if i skip selecting friends and try and just click a different mission or start one... there is no button that appears that will allow me to start a mission.  Hmmm, wonder what's going on?

----------


## Freezebacon170

''In early 2011, Brevik was named president and chief operating officer of Gazillion. Shortly after that, John Needham, former head of Cryptic Studios, replaced Hutter as CEO in 2011. One of the games that Gazillion shipped was Marvel Super Hero Squad, built by the now-defunct Amazon Society studio in Seattle, to free-to-play. Marvel Super Hero Squad is still running, _but the company is no longer doing updates for it._''
http://venturebeat.com/2016/01/08/ma...-david-brevik/
Well, that's sad.

----------


## Arnier

> ''In early 2011, Brevik was named president and chief operating officer of Gazillion. Shortly after that, John Needham, former head of Cryptic Studios, replaced Hutter as CEO in 2011. One of the games that Gazillion shipped was Marvel Super Hero Squad, built by the now-defunct Amazon Society studio in Seattle, to free-to-play. Marvel Super Hero Squad is still running, _but the company is no longer doing updates for it._''
> http://venturebeat.com/2016/01/08/ma...-david-brevik/
> Well, that's sad.


But also, that was before assassin spiderman, so there is still hope.

----------


## Marshal Super Lion

About that article Freeze linked to:
1. That was from January, and we've had updates since then (Spidey E-8351, Sweetheart Sale, this Daredevil sale). Yes, small updates, but updates none the less.
2. This was quoted from the author of the article and was not part the interview discussed in said article. Basically it's just an opinion from the author's point of view.

----------


## Freezebacon170

Yeah, realized that after I posted it on the thread.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

this game totally died.................

----------


## Ravin' Ray

"Totally died" means it's no longer online. It's in a current lull, yes, but not dead.

----------


## Freezebacon170

> "Totally died" means it's no longer online. It's in a current lull, yes, but not dead.


Do you think Gaz will take any action to keep SHSO alive after Firefox and Explorer stop supporting the Code that SHSO runs?Like move it to Steam or a downloadable game?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Do you think Gaz will take any action to keep SHSO alive after Firefox and Explorer stop supporting the Code that SHSO runs?Like move it to Steam or a downloadable game?


I hope so. One possibility is to use an embedded, minimalist browser that supports NPAPI, say a modified Firefox, that doesn't appear like a browser, if the game won't be moved to Steam. That way it appears to be a downloadable game.

And, for what it's worth, my alt just won Daredevil's gold badge from the Watcher 18 minutes ago with 3100 fractals. Fire Prince Duck is on the list of most recent winners.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> i want to see how much fractls i give and i just see black screen
> and after one or two minuts my firefox crash.
> what can i do to fix that?


View your achievements and/or the craft items screen, then go back to the Watcher. That should fix it. And, this is the main SHSO thread by the way.

----------


## Freezebacon170

Anyone here thinks that it's about time for Gaz to add new Zones to the game? I mean, I love the areas they have now but, it would be cool to see something new.Like Wakanda, X-Mansion, Stark Tower, Hell's Kitchen, Inhuman's Base (That would also be a great opportunity for them to introduce the Inhumans to the game).

----------


## cpinheir

> Anyone here thinks that it's about time for Gaz to add new Zones to the game? I mean, I love the areas they have now but, it would be cool to see something new.Like Wakanda, X-Mansion, Stark Tower, Hell's Kitchen, Inhuman's Base (That would also be a great opportunity for them to introduce the Inhumans to the game).


I hate to burst your bubble, but I doubt this will ever happen. There were many requests for this while they still were actively updating the game and had a larger team....and I seem to recall hearing that the creation of new zones was very expensive and time-consuming. Nowadays, we consider it lucky if a new hero gets added every few months.

----------


## Iron Enforcer

> Yes, small updates, but updates none the less.


There's a significant difference between finishing old work and starting work on a new project. Assassin Spider-Man was previewed May 7 '15 and released on January 21 '16. May 7 will mark a year since they first teased Gwen. They know she's popular and keeping a few people around. They're hoping to skim a few extra dollars off people waiting. But that's not an update. That's bait.

An update is a scheduled release of new content, and SHS has no release schedule. They've done a few half-hearted 'events' with the resources they already have, but that's like riding the coin-operated horse outside a closed-down Kmart. In Windows 10 64-bit, Firefox and Edge download a 64 bit client that the game won't use. I'm running the game in Torch... but I shouldn't have to be.

What's the point in creating new content if your users have to figure out ways to access it? What's the point in creating new content when your last content was a series of missions mocking users over the subscriber nerfs? So while they might finish up dusty projects or do the most boring Independence Day sale ever, I guarantee that between the lack of community engagement and the failure to keep the game optimized, there's very little active work and no new projects.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> There's a significant difference between finishing old work and starting work on a new project. Assassin Spider-Man was previewed May 7 '15 and released on January 21 '16. May 7 will mark a year since they first teased Gwen. They know she's popular and keeping a few people around. They're hoping to skim a few extra dollars off people waiting. But that's not an update. That's bait.
> 
> An update is a scheduled release of new content, and SHS has no release schedule. They've done a few half-hearted 'events' with the resources they already have, but that's like riding the coin-operated horse outside a closed-down Kmart. In Windows 10 64-bit, Firefox and Edge download a 64 bit client that the game won't use. I'm running the game in Torch... but I shouldn't have to be.
> 
> What's the point in creating new content if your users have to figure out ways to access it? What's the point in creating new content when your last content was a series of missions mocking users over the subscriber nerfs? So while they might finish up dusty projects or do the most boring Independence Day sale ever, I guarantee that between the lack of community engagement and the failure to keep the game optimized, there's very little active work and no new projects.


Well... I appreciate the pessimistic view (there's probably more realism in your view than not) of the current state of SHSO AND it is reinforced by the *undeniable crappy* interaction/customer support from Gaz this past year. I like to think that Gaz devs are working on moving the existing NPAPI coding towards one the main browsers will support (like WebGL). It makes little sense to continue to make content on NPAPI because it is being discontinued (Firefox plans on ending its support early 2017 but it could be sooner). So, the future of this game relies on whether Gaz will allow this property to wither away or invest the money to move it to a different API. I hope that Gaz's bean-counters find that moving the game to a new API (or format like Steam or PSN) is profitable.

I'm basing my opinion on the quote from Gaz (I believe it was from Traci) [paraphrased] "We are working on an issue that has been a lot more difficult than we originally thought". Albeit, this was also before they completely removed the HQ part of the game...Again, bad communication is a big issue.

----------


## Freezebacon170

Hey, sorry that I'm writing this here but I couldn't find any ways for private messages on CBR, well, anyways, could you please add me in the SHSO player directory? My squad name is Saturn Obsessive Skunk.Thanks!
P.S:I'd also like to join the wiki, if possible.

----------


## Raven



----------


## the_key_24

...I kinda wish SHSO was ported to mobile

It would probably sell micro-transactions like hotcakes if it were to happen

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> Yep, exact same thing was happening to me starting last night. I worked around it by entering missions via achievement menus. It means playing solo missions only, but I guess that's better than playing no missions at all.


Maybe I'm a little slow, but how do you enter a mission through the achievement menus?  I've clicked pretty much everywhere on the screen and can't get into a mission.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hey, sorry that I'm writing this here but I couldn't find any ways for private messages on CBR, well, anyways, could you please add me in the SHSO player directory? My squad name is Saturn Obsessive Skunk.Thanks!
> P.S:I'd also like to join the wiki, if possible.


Added you to the directory. What's your wiki name?

----------


## cpinheir

> Maybe I'm a little slow, but how do you enter a mission through the achievement menus?  I've clicked pretty much everywhere on the screen and can't get into a mission.


Once you are in the root level of the achievement menu,  choose either the Heros or Missions tab. FOr this example, lets say you choose the Heros tab. Now choose a hero you want to play the mission with. Now, on the right side, scroll thru the achievements for that hero until you find one that has the small hourglass icon on it (there will be several). Clicking on the hourglass icon will bring up a list of missions you can play with that hero. Click on any of the missions, and the mission will start to load. Good Luck!

----------


## Freezebacon170

So... Since the game is currently ''sleeping'' and we probably won't have anything in the next month or so.What team are you guys in the upcoming Civil War *movie?*

----------


## Freezebacon170

Also, it looks like we are missing Carnage and Dark Surfer in the ''bosses'' section of the wiki.

----------


## Arnier

> Also, it looks like we are missing Galactus, Carnage and Dark Surfer in the ''bosses'' section of the wiki.


Galactus?? But its true, that some bosses are missing. Such as Electro, Sandman, Dark Phoenix, Destroyer, Carnage, Dark Surfer, Werewolf, Morbius, Moon knight and maybe more

----------


## Freezebacon170

Sorry, my bad.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So... Since the game is currently ''sleeping'' and we probably won't have anything in the next month or so.What team are you guys in the upcoming Civil War *movie?*


Team Dr. Strange. But, I'll root against Tony in "CA:CW"...

----------


## cpinheir

In the last couple days, I haven't been able to log in to SHSO on my Windows PCs. Initial load stops at 76% and I get "error 101: cant connect to game server. login complete with status failed:0 [RequestUserProfile]"  Anybody else seeing this problem?

----------


## Arnier

> In the last couple days, I haven't been able to log in to SHSO on my Windows PCs. Initial load stops at 76% and I get "error 101: cant connect to game server. login complete with status failed:0 [RequestUserProfile]"  Anybody else seeing this problem?


NO, Just the mission menu still does't work for me.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

I was just watching the Feedback Friday videos again. SO many plans they had that never came out.  :Frown:  I'm depressed from this game.

----------


## cpinheir

> In the last couple days, I haven't been able to log in to SHSO on my Windows PCs. Initial load stops at 76% and I get "error 101: cant connect to game server. login complete with status failed:0 [RequestUserProfile]"  Anybody else seeing this problem?


Finally figured out what was causing this....it turned out to be a network issue. I rebooted my DSL modem/router and afterwards all was well. The strange things was, I saw no other issues with other sites before rebooting it. AND the problem was limited to various Windows devices I tried....my Macbook didn't have any problem logging in prior to the modem reboot.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

there's an update I see

----------


## Charles LePage

> there's an update I see


I like updates.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> I like updates.


Yup me to we need more than quadruplet xp events

----------


## CenturianSpy

From SHSO's FB page:


> The Super Hero Squad Online team would like to apologize to all players affected by the blank missions menu, which prevented you from being able to play certain missions and playing with friends. We are sincerely sorry for any inconvenience caused by this issue and we appreciated your patience as we were addressing the issue internally.
> 
> Now that the Daily Missions are up, we would like to compensate all players since you were unable to play missions.
> 
> We are running not a double XP event, not a triple XP event, but a QUADRUPLE XP event in missions.
> 
> You will earn quadruple the XP in ALL Missions. This Quadruple XP Event will run until Saturday, May 28th. Great time to Hero Up your Squad!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> From SHSO's FB page:


Tempting....

----------


## Iron Enforcer

_... what team?_

Let's do a roll call, Squad Time style.

Paul Reed is writing for Star Trek Online. 
Jared Larsen is Lead Gameplay Engineer at Rumble.
Matt Danuser is doing his own tabletop project and freelance contracts. 
Nate Horsfall is also freelancing.
Brevik left.
Nick Dietrich is still doing video production for Gazillion.
Kristina Tomalesky is a Senior Producer at Rumble.
Snacks still has his Associate Producer credit with Gazillion, but is probably more active as Brand Manager at Trion Worlds.

Other team members you never met are off to Rumble _or_ other game companies _or_ seeking employment.


Your new game designer might be Scott Hitchcock. Not really sure what he's doing with SHSO since February, actually. He was a QA Tester while originally posting here.
Nicole Greicar is supposed to be doing Unity and character assets, but is likely more actively working on Marvel Heroes stuff.

So... SHSO team of two or three part-time people?
Yeah.
4x XP is nice and all, but it's like getting into a traffic wreck and deciding the best thing to do is put gasoline into your wrecked car.


TLDR Talk to Scott or Nicole. They're all you really have left unless you want to make a video.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Tempting....


go for it lol

----------


## Arnier

Hi
Does anybody hear what Spidey says?
https://sendvid.com/sspgyp4y
"...that fish bowl of yours Mysterio, my fists."

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Hi
> Does anybody hear what Spidey says?
> https://sendvid.com/sspgyp4y
> "...that fish bowl of yours Mysterio, my fists."


That's what he said and I was assassin Spidey in that vid lol and my brother iron 2020

----------


## Arnier

> That's what he said and I was assassin Spidey in that vid lol and my brother iron 2020


I know that was you  :Wink: 
I think that he says something before "...that fish bowl of yours Mysterio, my fists."
Edit: Never mind. I got it all

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> I know that was you 
> I think that he says something before "...that fish bowl of yours Mysterio, my fists."
> Edit: Never mind. I got it all


I'll have my bro and I play as them to find out
......Until you found out lol

----------


## millsfan

I saw a video of some marvel mobile game showcasing new heroes, and all I thought of was how I wanted hero up to make new characters like in that video.  This game is so great, but isn't the same without all the fun weekly character and great updates.  Games seems to be all over the place, and companies jump to new things (marvel heroes).  I think hero up lost its revenue when everything was easy to get with fractals.  Had that not happen, I think everything would be good.  I still think if hero up came back with new characters, prompting gold purchases,  they could be right back to where they should be.  Civil war was awesome, and other movies such as age of ultron (which had characters that were going to be included in the game) would have been amazing to see in game… come back gazillion

----------


## Freezebacon170

> I saw a video of some marvel mobile game showcasing new heroes, and all I thought of was how I wanted hero up to make new characters like in that video.  This game is so great, but isn't the same without all the fun weekly character and great updates.  Games seems to be all over the place, and companies jump to new things (marvel heroes).  I think hero up lost its revenue when everything was easy to get with fractals.  Had that not happen, I think everything would be good.  I still think if hero up came back with new characters, prompting gold purchases,  they could be right back to where they should be.  Civil war was awesome, and other movies such as age of ultron (which had characters that were going to be included in the game) would have been amazing to see in game… come back gazillion


+1 
Yeah, I hope they are actually planning something right now...

----------


## millsfan

Can anyone answer these q's?

Brevik left his position, who is in control now?
Did Marvel heroes and Hero up share the same staff, and they would jump, working on each game at separate times?  Or did they have separate staff?  Because although Brevik left, marvel heroes still gets support/new content…  

It seems hero up has people who WATCH hero up/care for it (fixing/responding to issues such as missions not working), yet don't have artists working on new content..

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Brevik left his position, who is in control now?


I assume it's either Eric Garay or Jeff Lind...or another power struggle on the board of directors.



> Did Marvel heroes and Hero up share the same staff, and they would jump, working on each game at separate times?  Or did they have separate staff?  Because although Brevik left, marvel heroes still gets support/new content…


They shared many of the same support staff. Many of us believed that SHSO staff was poached for the relaunch of MH in 2016.

----------


## millsfan

So are we just waiting for someone to take over hero up and hire new staff?  The game is there, bugs are fixed when needed, but no staff are working on new content.  What will change this, and how?  Do we just need some big guy to come in and make changes

----------


## CenturianSpy

> So are we just waiting for someone to take over hero up and hire new staff?  The game is there, bugs are fixed when needed, but no staff are working on new content.  What will change this, and how?  Do we just need some big guy to come in and make changes


The only change that can save this game is changing the API (or porting to Steam/PSN/XBoxLive). SHSO currently uses NPAPI that will soon be considered so obsolete that it is too dangerous for browsers to run. Google already stopped supporting NPAPI with Mozilla to follow by/early 2017. Microsoft's IE will follow soon after that. Gazillion has to decide on whether it is fiscally sound to port their game to a new API (like WebGL) or move it to Steam or one of the console networks. More than likely Gaz will let it wither on the NPAPI vine, but many of us are hoping for a renaissance.

----------


## millsfan

> The only change that can save this game is changing the API (or porting to Steam/PSN/XBoxLive). SHSO currently uses NPAPI that will soon be considered so obsolete that it is too dangerous for browsers to run. Google already stopped supporting NPAPI with Mozilla to follow by/early 2017. Microsoft's IE will follow soon after that. Gazillion has to decide on whether it is fiscally sound to port their game to a new API (like WebGL) or move it to Steam or one of the console networks. More than likely Gaz will let it wither on the NPAPI vine, but many of us are hoping for a renaissance.


Has anyone tried contacting those people high up in gazillion so we can ask them

----------


## Arnier

Hi. Here is another quote I quite dont understand. Can you please help me?
https://sendvid.com/o1e52das
Thanks
Edit: Is it:"I have never seen though talk a raccoon before. Ain't it just precious"?

----------


## Xapto

> Hi. Here is another quote I quite dont understand. Can you please help me?
> https://sendvid.com/o1e52das
> Thanks
> Edit: Is it:"I have never seen though talk a raccoon before. Ain't it just precious"?


That is pretty much what he says but he says a few different words in the sentence.

Carnage says "I have never seen no talking raccoon before, ain't he just precious?"

----------


## Arnier

> That is pretty much what he says but he says a few different words in the sentence.
> 
> Carnage says "I have never seen no talking raccoon before, ain't he just precious?"


Thaks. I'll put it on the wiki

----------


## cpinheir

> I think hero up lost its revenue when everything was easy to get with fractals.  Had that not happen, I think everything would be good.  I still think if hero up came back with new characters, prompting gold purchases,  they could be right back to where they should be.


Quite some time ago, but after the big update, I had posted here about my concern that they were shooting themselves in the foot by essentially giving away all their content for free. My suggestion was something along the lines of keeping the gold/silver system that they had before, BUT whenever a new character was released, change one gold purchasable hero (an older one or less popular one) to be purchasable for silver. This way, those that can't afford to pay for memberships or micro transactions can still eventually get everything in the game, just at a slower rate. And I think this would keep the incentive for those who can pay to get the new content sooner. The current one-week delay on making new content available to non-members is really not much of a deterrent.

----------


## Charles LePage

The game also suffered from a lack of clear direction throughout it's history.  Is it a game for kids?  Adults?  Is there new content every week or less often?  No consistent vision.

----------


## PhantCowboy

I've been playing all morning, enjoying my self.
Then I crash and this shows up 
Haven't be able to log in since...

----------


## Freezebacon170

> I've been playing all morning, enjoying my self.
> Then I crash and this shows up 
> Haven't be able to log in since...


Also having this problem...

----------


## Arnier

> Also having this problem...


I have the same problem, but the message says, that its a dr. Dooms fault.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I have the same problem, but the message says, that its a dr. Dooms fault.


Now mine says that too, but I can still play on my alt which loads up quickly....Weird...

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I've been playing all morning, enjoying my self.
> Then I crash and this shows up 
> Haven't be able to log in since...


It's down for me, too.

----------


## Freezebacon170

This is definitely a server issue. Maybe they are changing the code SHSO runs? Or maybe moving to steam?

----------


## Charles LePage

I'm getting it too.




> This is definitely a server issue. Maybe they are changing the code SHSO runs? Or maybe moving to steam?


Now that is a hopeful idea!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> This is definitely a server issue. Maybe they are changing the code SHSO runs? Or maybe moving to steam?


Hopefully!!!!!!!

----------


## Arnier

Now it says this:
error.jpg

----------


## SAIKYOU

Maybe we'll get a fractal boost after this :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Now it says this:
> error.jpg


Same for me.

----------


## Freezebacon170

> Now it says this:
> error.jpg


I'm getting the same problem. It says that there are no lobbies. So I guess we can confirm it's a server problem? 
(Please tell me that they are changing the code or moving to Steam)

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Now it says this:
> error.jpg


I'm getting same error message on IE and Firefox.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

The game is now back online…

----------


## PhantCowboy

Just saw someone Lvl 360 with Midas  :Mad: Reported..

----------


## Charles LePage

> Just saw someone Lvl 360 with Midas Reported..


Hmm, I thought all the hacking was addressed and stopped?  :Smile:   I guess not!

----------


## Arnier

Hi. Does Rocked says "... who need business" or "... you need business"? or something else? Thanks
https://sendvid.com/7kuwjrtm

----------


## Xapto

> Hi. Does Rocked says "... who need business" or "... you need business"? or something else? Thanks
> https://sendvid.com/7kuwjrtm


Rocket says "Alright Quill let's show these guys we mean business."

----------


## PhantCowboy

Forgot how much I put in lol

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Forgot how much I put in lol


Well congratulations!

And there's a fractal hacker who submitted 2+ million fracs just to overtake the previous 2+ mill board leader. I mean, really, you get a rise doing that?

----------


## SAIKYOU

> Forgot how much I put in lol


Congratulations man!

----------


## narwhales

i agree with an earlier poster. the old system would absolutely thrive under these conditions if they continued to put out content like they used to. face it no one is gonna have incentive to buy membership even at $5 a month with something like assasin spidey dangling in front of their faces. free to players would get 5 gold a day and members would still get 500 gold a month. their most productive time after the june update last year was with big time(my personal favorite hero so far so much so he was 1 of 2 heroes i lvl 40'ed) and the 4 missions they released in rapid fire. and they turned out to be quite enjoyably different. the wheel with fractals rather than silver and 10 fractals instead of a ticket would really make the shso economy boom.

----------


## Freezebacon170

> Forgot how much I put in lol


Congratulations!

----------


## Arnier

And here we go again. The blank mission menu is back.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Well congratulations!





> Congratulations man!





> Congratulations!


Thanks Everyone!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> And here we go again. The blank mission menu is back.


I access missions through the achievements window and everything is running smooth for me.

----------


## Arnier

> I access missions through the achievements window and everything is running smooth for me.


Its works again for me

----------


## AimeeMeow

Would somebody like to share an opinion about, when will the new heroes may release?
It's been a long since they had an update. Neither they have released any new episodes nor codes.

----------


## Grand Magical

Been a while since I posted lol. How is everyone?  :Big Grin:

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Would somebody like to share an opinion about, when will the new heroes may release?
> It's been a long since they had an update. Neither they have released any new episodes nor codes.


We've stopped expecting new things for a while now. 
It'd be a surprise now when we actually get something new.

----------


## AimeeMeow

> We've stopped expecting new things for a while now. 
> It'd be a surprise now when we actually get something new.


Hehe, I think we should not forget about the new heroes! Not new, but.. According to wikipedia, they will be released 
spider_gwen.jpg professor_x.jpgspdr.jpg

----------


## Charles LePage

On one hand, I love SHSO and don't want to dwell on the glory days... I want even better days now.

On the other hand, given how games are cancelled/abandoned for the next game, and given the difficulties of moving SHSO to a new platform, it's hard for me to have hope that there is a future for this game.  Not every game can be like Club Penguin and continue with seemingly no end in sight.

----------


## narwhales

i'd like to believe that the reason new content hasn't been released since september is that it's simply taken a back seat to solving the problem of npapi going unsupported by early 2017. however it's also possible that the shso division of gazillion has simply been crippled financially by such updates as the june 4th one. it would also explain why they've had to lay off so many workers or why many moved to other divisions.

----------


## Freezebacon170

> Hehe, I think we should not forget about the new heroes! Not new, but.. According to wikipedia, they will be released 
> spider_gwen.jpg professor_x.jpgspdr.jpg


Hello! And welcome to the thread! The reason on to why I think Gaz is not realising any new missions, characters or badges has something to do with the NPAPI. If you don't know, the NPAPI is the code that SHSO runs, so, without NPAPI, no SHSO. Internet Browsers like Google Chrome have already abandoned the NPAPI, and other browsers like Firefox and IE are planning to remove it in early 2017. So I guess they are working on it.

----------


## Freezebacon170

> Been a while since I posted lol. How is everyone?


Hello! Welcome back! As you can see in my profile, I'm a newbie member. However, I've been playing for SHSO for some time now (4 years to be exact).It's good to see some people joining or re-joining the thread! Do you still play SHSO?

----------


## AimeeMeow

> Been a while since I posted lol. How is everyone?


Welcome Back!

----------


## AimeeMeow

> Hello! And welcome to the thread! The reason on to why I think Gaz is not realising any new missions, characters or badges has something to do with the NPAPI. If you don't know, the NPAPI is the code that SHSO runs, so, without NPAPI, no SHSO. Internet Browsers like Google Chrome have already abandoned the NPAPI, and other browsers like Firefox and IE are planning to remove it in early 2017. So I guess they are working on it.


I hope so! And Thanks! ^^




> On one hand, I love SHSO and don't want to dwell on the glory days... I want even better days now.
> 
> On the other hand, given how games are cancelled/abandoned for the next game, and given the difficulties of moving SHSO to a new platform, it's hard for me to have hope that there is a future for this game.  Not every game can be like Club Penguin and continue with seemingly no end in sight.


True

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Hehe, I think we should not forget about the new heroes! Not new, but.. According to wikipedia, they will be released 
> spider_gwen.jpg professor_x.jpgspdr.jpg


Yes we shall not forget!
But I was referring to things we actually don't know about :P

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hehe, I think we should not forget about the new heroes! Not new, but.. According to wikipedia, they will be released 
> Attachment 36524 Attachment 36525Attachment 36526


We are SHSO's wikipedia... There's no question that Spider-Gwen and SP//dr are formed (I think they're 95% complete) in the game files and there's even videos of a dev or hacker playing as both of those characters. Sadly, there is _very_ little coding for Charles Xavier...and the only thing (besides his HUD- heads up display) that gave us hope for him was the the on-camera description of his powers from one of the Squad Time videos (I believe the 6th episode). Nothing has been added to the game files since last December.

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

Hey everybody.... I haven't played shso or posted on this forum for about a year.. How is everyone?

----------


## Arnier

https://sendvid.com/epqadqd4
Hi. Can you hear the first word(s) Lizard says? Thanks

----------


## Xapto

> Hey everybody.... I haven't played shso or posted on this forum for about a year.. How is everyone?


I think that everyone here is doing pretty good. We're all just waiting to see what happens to SHSO.




> https://sendvid.com/epqadqd4
> Hi. Can you hear the first word(s) Lizard says? Thanks



Lizard says: "Scientist Deadpool! Not a car insurance salesmen!".

----------


## Arnier

> Lizard says: "Scientist Deadpool! Not a car insurance salesmen!".


I know, but he says one or two words before that. And thats I dont understand.

----------


## Xapto

> I know, but he says one or two words before that. And thats I dont understand.


I didn't realize he said anything before that my mistake.

I'm pretty sure what he's saying is "I'm a Scientist Deadpool! Not a car insurance salesmen!" although I can barely make out the first two words.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I didn't realize he said anything before that my mistake.
> 
> I'm pretty sure what he's saying is "I'm a Scientist Deadpool! Not a car insurance salesmen!" although I can barely make out the first two words.


It is definitely "I'm a scientist, Deadpool. Not a car-insurance salesman!"

----------


## Arnier

> I didn't realize he said anything before that my mistake.
> 
> I'm pretty sure what he's saying is "I'm a Scientist Deadpool! Not a car insurance salesmen!" although I can barely make out the first two words.





> It is definitely "I'm a scientist, Deadpool. Not a car-insurance salesman!"


Thanks. And what about this https://sendvid.com/6pnbjogc That I dont understand at all.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Thanks. And what about this https://sendvid.com/6pnbjogc That I dont understand at all.


I got "Boo-hoo-hoo! Deadpool got sand in his boots. That ain't my problem, tough guy."

----------


## Arnier

> I got "Boo-hoo-hoo! Deadpool got sand in his boots. That ain't my problem, tough guy."


Thanks again

----------


## narwhales

> Thanks again


can somebody here either confirm or deny that shso is shutting down september 15th 2016? thanks!

----------


## Charles LePage

> can somebody here either confirm or deny that shso is shutting down september 15th 2016? thanks!


I can't do either.  Why this specific date?  Did you read something you can post a link to?

----------


## narwhales

> I can't do either.  Why this specific date?  Did you read something you can post a link to?


i was told by a friend on facebook through a chat that he saw this info on e3 news and left before he could link to a specific page. so i was wondering whether this was authentic or not. having no link to said info and specific date i doubt the legitimacy of the info.

----------


## narwhales

anyone else here want to see carnage cosmic in shso?

----------


## Freezebacon170

> i was told by a friend on facebook through a chat that he saw this info on e3 news and left before he could link to a specific page. so i was wondering whether this was authentic or not. having no link to said info and specific date i doubt the legitimacy of the info.


I won't believe it until I see a official statement of Gaz. But, with the current state of the game, there are chances that this is happening.

Also, do your friend work or has something involved in E3. Because I couldn't find any news on google.

----------


## CenturianSpy

I think the E3 '16 SHSO ending on the ides of September story is bunk. First of all E3 doesn't start until tomorrow. Second, Gazillion wasn't at 2015's E3 and is not slated for this year's. Total bunk.

----------


## narwhales

> I think the E3 '16 SHSO ending on the ides of September story is bunk. First of all E3 doesn't start until tomorrow. Second, Gazillion wasn't at 2015's E3 and is not slated for this year's. Total bunk.


thanks. i wasn't sure about it either. i'm really hoping we get a shso 2017 like marvel heroes got a 2016.

----------


## narwhales

and i would like to see shso put heroes like : iron man mk50, carnage cosmic, all new 2099,fearitself avengers and juggernaut.

----------


## Famous Storm Arrow

> and i would like to see shso put heroes like : iron man mk50, carnage cosmic, all new 2099,fearitself avengers and juggernaut.




Juggernaut is already in the game my man

----------


## Arnier

I never noticed that before, When Deadpool use his third Power attack, his squad name is Merc With a Mouth.
deadpool.jpg

----------


## narwhales

> Juggernaut is already in the game my man


i mean the fearitself avengers and juggernaut. http://cscdn.marvelheroes.com/web/ar...FearItself.jpg

----------


## narwhales

i also think that aside from fearitself an interesting character like iron man mk50 or carnage cosmic would be shso's best hope of renewed interest. the endo sym armor would most definitely make the game interesting.

----------


## raw68

Having to download files again;  was there an Update?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Having to download files again;  was there an Update?


This is what I got:



Then there were NO new game files.

----------


## raw68

> This is what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> Then there were NO new game files.


I had that also;  It was wierd that I had to download the files again.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

Game had seriously died

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Game had seriously died


Welcome to the dead thread, my name is Ted. You can play a different game instead or you can go to bed. Go ahead.

----------


## Charles LePage

Not to add to the gloom, but I had not logged on for several weeks, and when I did, I discovered that I had not been alerted that my paid membership had ended.  If Gazillion isn't reminding players to renew, well, that's not good.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Welcome to the dead thread, my name is Ted. You can play a different game instead or you can go to bed. Go ahead.


Even the jokes are getting corny

----------


## Charles LePage

All my heroes are now level 31 or higher.

----------


## Charles LePage

26 of my characters are at level 40:

Abomination
Agent Venom
Ant-Man
AU Ultron
Avengers Loki
Avenging Wolverine
Beta Ray Bill
Captain America
Classic Daredevil
Daredevil
Ends Of The Earth Spider-Man
First Appearance Cyclops
Iron Man Midas
Iron Spider
Juggernaut
Loki
Pirate Deadpool
Ronan The Accuser
Sentry
Star-Lord
Thanos
Thunderbolts Punisher
Tuxedo Thing
Ultron
War Machine MK 2
Wolverine

----------


## CenturianSpy

> All my heroes are now level 31 or higher.


That's impressive. What's your squad level now? I saw you in the game (among the 34 other players...it was busy today in the Bugle zone) but didn't look.

----------


## Charles LePage

[QUOTE=CenturianSpy;2138401]That's impressive. What's your squad level now? 

7474, and thank you!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I'm still under Level 2000. I should be really close to it though. 
Last time I played, I think I was at least 1990.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

[QUOTE=Charles LePage;2138569]


> That's impressive. What's your squad level now? 
> 
> 7474, and thank you!


Congrats last time I played I was 3091 that was 2 weeks ago

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

This ain't lookin good.

uh oh.jpg

----------


## Charles LePage

Weird, I got in without any error messages.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> This ain't lookin good.
> 
> uh oh.jpg


I know Unity updated their SSLs...seems like that could've been the temporary problem. I logged in just fine, too.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Anyone remember the Asgard Bug fix? I can't access that zone anymore...I know there use to be a workaround...but my old age has caused me to forget the sequence.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Anyone remember the Asgard Bug fix? I can't access that zone anymore...I know there use to be a workaround...but my old age has caused me to forget the sequence.


Sadly, I don't.  I did find this:

http://www.comicbookresources.com/?p...ticle&id=32329

Nice to see that once upon a time, the game was worthy of press releases.   :Smile:

----------


## Arnier

Hi
https://sendvid.com/p85dwosl
Falcon says I'm the Falcon Deadpool. Not Birdie.....? Thanks

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Sadly, I don't.  I did find this:
> 
> http://www.comicbookresources.com/?p...ticle&id=32329
> 
> Nice to see that once upon a time, the game was worthy of press releases.


This is working: Once you enter the game use the World Icon (green arrow in the upper right) and go to "Card Game". You don't have to play a card game, just click the "X" on the upper right. After that you should be able to enter Asgard

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hi
> https://sendvid.com/p85dwosl
> Falcon says I'm the Falcon Deadpool. Not Birdie.....? Thanks


"I'm the Falcon, Deadpool. Not Birdie McBirdison"

----------


## madaraman1

So I think I should start with my history with the game. This has always been my favorite kid-friendly MMO I've played. I remember the first time I entered in the game during Winter of 2012 stunned by it's visuals. So I was extremely active in 2012-2013, and not as much in early 2014 being focused with freshmen year at my hs. When the recharged update came out, I was actually excited with the way SHSO was going. I hated the prize wheel with a burning passion, and now we use fractals as currency and paid gold. BTW : I currently have 5 gold, and that won't ever go up since I'm a non-agent member. I have only recieved memberships from special codes from the good 'ol days  :Embarrassment: . Fast forward to 2015 where I never touched the game but I always checked FB for news and updates like heroes and missions. Laugh if you want, but I just recently came back to this once I learned the issue with SHSO and NPAPI codes. I am now trying to enjoy what the game has to offer, unless Gazillion does something. Gazillion is amazing, but they need to focus on this game, not just MH. Lol i know this is overwhelming but if you actually read all this then gg. *IF YOU WANT TO PLAY* : My Squad Name is Storm Sphinx Lancer. Phewwww...... that was a workout for my fingers!

----------


## Freezebacon170

> So I think I should start with my history with the game. This has always been my favorite kid-friendly MMO I've played. I remember the first time I entered in the game during Winter of 2012 stunned by it's visuals. So I was extremely active in 2012-2013, and not as much in early 2014 being focused with freshmen year at my hs. When the recharged update came out, I was actually excited with the way SHSO was going. I hated the prize wheel with a burning passion, and now we use fractals as currency and paid gold. BTW : I currently have 5 gold, and that won't ever go up since I'm a non-agent member. I have only recieved memberships from special codes from the good 'ol days . Fast forward to 2015 where I never touched the game but I always checked FB for news and updates like heroes and missions. Laugh if you want, but I just recently came back to this once I learned the issue with SHSO and NPAPI codes. I am now trying to enjoy what the game has to offer, unless Gazillion does something. Gazillion is amazing, but they need to focus on this game, not just MH. Lol i know this is overwhelming but if you actually read all this then gg. *IF YOU WANT TO PLAY* : My Squad Name is Storm Sphinx Lancer. Phewwww...... that was a workout for my fingers!


Welcome to the thread! I've also started the game in 2012, but it was summer if I remember correctly. I played it the whole time in 2013 and 2014, but forgot about it in 2015.
I got back now, if you want to add me, my username is: Saturn Obsessive Skunk.

----------


## madaraman1

I just bought Sandman and Arachne because they looked very interesting, and I am happy with both of them. I limit my hero purchases to two heroes a time so can level them up each fairly.

----------


## Freezebacon170

Hey everyone. I'm looking forward into buying a 2 month membership so I can buy my Avenging Wolverine Gold Badge and have him up to level 40. However, I'm having problems making the purchase since paypal doesn't want to accept my purchase, due to the reason that my paypal account is from Brazil. 

I would appreciate any help. Thanks.

----------


## Iron Enforcer

HeroUp is flagged as clientRenewProhibited and expires next Monday afternoon. I just don't see them doing a manual yearly renewal.

Meanwhile, Gazillion has MarvelHeroes2017 through MarvelHeroes2030 registered. Which is an impressive pre-planning commitment, even if they never actually make it that far. And I checked. No yearly incremental domains for HeroUp. Gaz has SuperHeroSquadOnline.com registered until next July, but that's probably more for brand protection than intent to activate the domain.

It's just a shame they couldn't add Spider-Gwen in the nearly 15 months since teasing her. It would have made the end a little less disappointing for me.

----------


## cpinheir

> HeroUp is flagged as clientRenewProhibited and expires next Monday afternoon. I just don't see them doing a manual yearly renewal.
> 
> Meanwhile, Gazillion has MarvelHeroes2017 through MarvelHeroes2030 registered. Which is an impressive pre-planning commitment, even if they never actually make it that far. And I checked. No yearly incremental domains for HeroUp. Gaz has SuperHeroSquadOnline.com registered until next July, but that's probably more for brand protection than intent to activate the domain.
> 
> It's just a shame they couldn't add Spider-Gwen in the nearly 15 months since teasing her. It would have made the end a little less disappointing for me.


Umm....does this mean SHSO is shutting down next Monday?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Umm....does this mean SHSO is shutting down next Monday?


https://www.icann.org/resources/page...-2014-06-16-en

clientRenewProhibited	

This status code tells your domain's registry to reject requests to renew your domain. It is an uncommon status that is usually enacted during legal disputes or when your domain is subject to deletion.

Often, this status indicates an issue with your domain that needs resolution. If so, you should contact your registrar to resolve the issue. If your domain does not have any issues, and you simply want to renew it, you must first contact your registrar and request that they remove this status code.

----------


## Charles LePage

I would point out the following:

Domain Name: HEROUP.COM
Registrar: GODADDY.COM, LLC
Sponsoring Registrar IANA ID: 146
Whois Server: whois.godaddy.com
Referral URL: http://registrar.godaddy.com
Name Server: NS3.GAZILLION.COM
Name Server: NS4.GAZILLION.COM
Status: clientDeleteProhibited http://www.icann.org/epp#clientDeleteProhibited
Status: clientRenewProhibited http://www.icann.org/epp#clientRenewProhibited
Status: clientTransferProhibited http://www.icann.org/epp#clientTransferProhibited
Status: clientUpdateProhibited http://www.icann.org/epp#clientUpdateProhibited
Updated Date: 01-jul-2014
Creation Date: 25-jul-2007
Expiration Date: 25-jul-2015

>>> Last update of whois database: Mon, 29 Jun 2015 14:45:08 GMT <<<

Domain Name: HEROUP.COM
Registry Domain ID: 1109463947_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.godaddy.com
Registrar URL: http://www.godaddy.com
Update Date: 2015-07-02T00:08:54Z
Creation Date: 2007-07-25T13:19:28Z
Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2016-07-25T13:19:28Z
Registrar: GoDaddy.com, LLC
Registrar IANA ID: 146
Registrar Abuse Contact Email: abuse@godaddy.com
Registrar Abuse Contact Phone: +1.4806242505
Domain Status: clientTransferProhibited http://www.icann.org/epp#clientTransferProhibited
Domain Status: clientUpdateProhibited http://www.icann.org/epp#clientUpdateProhibited
Domain Status: clientRenewProhibited http://www.icann.org/epp#clientRenewProhibited
Domain Status: clientDeleteProhibited http://www.icann.org/epp#clientDeleteProhibited
Registry Registrant ID: Not Available From Registry
Registrant Name: Gazillion Inc
Registrant Organization: Gazillion, Inc.
Registrant Street: 475 Concar Drive
Registrant City: San Mateo
Registrant State/Province: California
Registrant Postal Code: 94402
Registrant Country: US
Registrant Phone: +1.6503936565
Registrant Phone Ext: 
Registrant Fax: 
Registrant Fax Ext: 
Registrant Email: gameops@gazillion.com
Registry Admin ID: Not Available From Registry
Admin Name: Gazillion Inc
Admin Organization: Gazillion, Inc.
Admin Street: 475 Concar Drive
Admin City: San Mateo
Admin State/Province: California
Admin Postal Code: 94402
Admin Country: US
Admin Phone: +1.6503936565
Admin Phone Ext: 
Admin Fax: 
Admin Fax Ext: 
Admin Email: gameops@gazillion.com
Registry Tech ID: Not Available From Registry
Tech Name: Gazillion Inc
Tech Organization: Gazillion, Inc.
Tech Street: 475 Concar Drive
Tech City: San Mateo
Tech State/Province: California
Tech Postal Code: 94402
Tech Country: US
Tech Phone: +1.6503936565
Tech Phone Ext: 
Tech Fax: 
Tech Fax Ext: 
Tech Email: gameops@gazillion.com
Name Server: NS3.GAZILLION.COM
Name Server: NS4.GAZILLION.COM
DNSSEC: unsigned
URL of the ICANN WHOIS Data Problem Reporting System: http://wdprs.internic.net/
>>> Last update of WHOIS database: 2016-07-18T23:00:00Z <<<

So, the domain had the same "clientRenewProhibited" last year, and they renewed the domain.   Seeing it this year does NOT necessarily mean it won't get renewed again.  But it is worth following.

----------


## cpinheir

Thanks for the clarification, Charles. Good to know they were in the same state last year and renewed.... I am feeling a little less tense about the situation, now!

----------


## PhantCowboy

Is it just me or does everyone have to completely re-download the game files ever time they want to play?
If it is just me, does anyone have a way around it or a fix for it?
Like even if I crash when I get back into the game everything has reset to 0% and has to load again.

----------


## cpinheir

> Is it just me or does everyone have to completely re-download the game files ever time they want to play?
> If it is just me, does anyone have a way around it or a fix for it?
> Like even if I crash when I get back into the game everything has reset to 0% and has to load again.


As of a few hours ago, I was not seeing this problem (not where I can test it again right now). 

If I was having that problem, I would probably try:

1) Playing on a different pc, see if that fixes it
2) If playing on different pc is not an option:
    a) Try clearing browser cache or even re-installing browser. I would suggest different browser, but I believe we are stuck with firefox.
    b) Create a new user for the OS, and log in as this new user to play. This will cause download of all game files first time.
        But hopefully will not cause download of files every time you play. 
    c) Last resort, reinstall OS from scratch (or create a multi-boot with fresh OS install) and try playing from clean OS.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Is it just me or does everyone have to completely re-download the game files ever time they want to play?
> If it is just me, does anyone have a way around it or a fix for it?
> Like even if I crash when I get back into the game everything has reset to 0% and has to load again.


That sucks...

It sounds like the game files are not saving in a non-delete file. Once you download the files (after the download completes) restart your machine. Does it make you download them again after that?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> As of a few hours ago, I was not seeing this problem (not where I can test it again right now). 
> 
> If I was having that problem, I would probably try:
> 
> 1) Playing on a different pc, see if that fixes it
> 2) If playing on different pc is not an option:
>     a) Try clearing browser cache or even re-installing browser. I would suggest different browser, but I believe we are stuck with firefox.
>     b) Create a new user for the OS, and log in as this new user to play. This will cause download of all game files first time.
>         But hopefully will not cause download of files every time you play. 
>     c) Last resort, reinstall OS from scratch (or create a multi-boot with fresh OS install) and try playing from clean OS.


This has been happening to me since about the time Assassin Spidey came out and haven't been able to fix it.
Totally forgot about clearing the browser cache so I just now did that and fingers crossed that fixes it. if not I will try reinstalling and steps b and c
Thanks for the help!



> That sucks...
> 
> It sounds like the game files are not saving in a non-delete file. Once you download the files (after the download completes) restart your machine. Does it make you download them again after that?


I've tried this also and it makes me redowload them, I'm not sure what's up.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I've tried this also and it makes me redowload them, I'm not sure what's up.


Hopefully the browser cache solution works for you. If not, have you tried using the "Uninstall Game Files" selection under "Account Management"? You may also want to delete Unity from your PC for a fresh install.

----------


## Arnier

https://sendvid.com/2jp05b7q
"Everything belongs to Onslaught Deadpool. Even .... tokens."
What is that one world I didn't understand? Thanks.

----------


## madaraman1

heroup.com
Secure Connection
The website is still running smoothly!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> https://sendvid.com/2jp05b7q
> "Everything belongs to Onslaught Deadpool. Even .... tokens."
> What is that one world I didn't understand? Thanks.


"Everything belongs to Onslaught, Deadpool! Including tacos."

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

is there still a clientRenewProhibited tag on the site?

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

Untitled.jpg

bout to have 16k achievement points

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Untitled.jpg
> 
> bout to have 16k achievement points


Congrats! I'm nearing 25,000!

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Congrats! I'm nearing 25,000!


wow your awesome why is it i see more Midas than normal spiderman now

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

Untitled.jpg

feeling jealous

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Hello all, thought I'd pop in and say hi.  I've been following the thread even though I haven't been playing recently, but my boy Helmer suddenly decided to go into the game again so I dropped in as well.  I was surprised to find so many players in the game, given how neglected it's been by Gaz - good to see.

My problem is that once I'm in the game (no problems logging in) I can't seem to get to any of the other zones - I get the loading screen but it gets stuck and I have to come out of the game.  Same with when I try to play the card game, the loading screen comes up and then gets stuck.  I haven't tried much else as I got discouraged and logged out.  Anyone else having this problem?  I read earlier on the thread that Spy couldn't access Asgard without a work-around, but my problem seems more pervasive.  I've tried both Explorer and Firefox, and experience the same problems.

Any advice, gratefully received.  If Helmer is keen to get back into the game, I'm up for it too, so it would be good if I could solve these issues.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Hello all, thought I'd pop in and say hi.  I've been following the thread even though I haven't been playing recently, but my boy Helmer suddenly decided to go into the game again so I dropped in as well.  I was surprised to find so many players in the game, given how neglected it's been by Gaz - good to see.
> 
> My problem is that once I'm in the game (no problems logging in) I can't seem to get to any of the other zones - I get the loading screen but it gets stuck and I have to come out of the game.  Same with when I try to play the card game, the loading screen comes up and then gets stuck.  I haven't tried much else as I got discouraged and logged out.  Anyone else having this problem?  I read earlier on the thread that Spy couldn't access Asgard without a work-around, but my problem seems more pervasive.  I've tried both Explorer and Firefox, and experience the same problems.
> 
> Any advice, gratefully received.  If Helmer is keen to get back into the game, I'm up for it too, so it would be good if I could solve these issues.


I don't understand everything fine for me not a problem in sight

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hello all, thought I'd pop in and say hi.  I've been following the thread even though I haven't been playing recently, but my boy Helmer suddenly decided to go into the game again so I dropped in as well.  I was surprised to find so many players in the game, given how neglected it's been by Gaz - good to see.
> 
> My problem is that once I'm in the game (no problems logging in) I can't seem to get to any of the other zones - I get the loading screen but it gets stuck and I have to come out of the game.  Same with when I try to play the card game, the loading screen comes up and then gets stuck.  I haven't tried much else as I got discouraged and logged out.  Anyone else having this problem?  I read earlier on the thread that Spy couldn't access Asgard without a work-around, but my problem seems more pervasive.  I've tried both Explorer and Firefox, and experience the same problems.
> 
> Any advice, gratefully received.  If Helmer is keen to get back into the game, I'm up for it too, so it would be good if I could solve these issues.


I'm having the same issue, too. Error #201 to be specific. I'm able to access the card game on occasion, but I am unable to go between zones even using the Card Game workaround that use to fix the Asgard problem. I've sent in multiple error logs. I've uninstalled the game files and Unity for a fresh install and that hasn't solved the issue. It greatly saddens me that Gaz is very slow to respond to customers, lately. I'll remain optimistic.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

We have a maintenance notice — this is not an update, folks, repeat, not an update.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I'm having the same issue, too. Error #201 to be specific. I'm able to access the card game on occasion, but I am unable to go between zones even using the Card Game workaround that use to fix the Asgard problem. I've sent in multiple error logs. I've uninstalled the game files and Unity for a fresh install and that hasn't solved the issue. It greatly saddens me that Gaz is very slow to respond to customers, lately. I'll remain optimistic.


OK, well, it's good to know I'm not the only one having these problems, even if it's no fun at all for you, Spy, to be sharing my experience.  The problems exist no matter which computer I play them on - we have three laptops at home - including a computer on which I downloaded the game files for the first time ever, and one on which I tried using an old Unity web player that I'd saved when there were all those 'instability' problems a year or so ago.

I'll try to remain opimistic too, Spy. Helmer made three new friends in the game yesterday (after I spent ten minutes deleting a huge number of older friends from his list to make room for them, the price of no longer having a subscription for him!), bought three new heroes and played several missions, so he was perfectly happy with his game experience - who needs other zones as long as you can make friends and play missions, right?!

----------


## Arnier

https://sendvid.com/imrbf71f
Hi can you please tell me again what Cap says? Thanks

----------


## Crazy_Sean

That latest maintenance update seems to have sorted the problem of travelling between zones.  Haven't tried the card game yet.  Hope you also have freedom of movement now, Spy!

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

So it seems that Marvel Heroes is slowing down too. Many of the staff are leaving and Gazillion is falling apart.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Super Hero Squad GO then to the rescue?

Edit: Doing a search, this is the only Gaz news I found:
http://www.gamesindustry.biz/article...-into-the-game

Tom Kalinske gets back in the game
By Brendan Sinclair
TUE 26 JUL 2016 2:34PM GMT / 10:34AM EDT / 7:34AM PDT

After 20 years away from the industry, Sega's Genesis-era CEO takes chairman role at Marvel Heroes developer Gazillion

----------


## CenturianSpy

> We have a maintenance notice — this is not an update, folks, repeat, not an update.


Fixed the #201 and #301 error codes for me! FANTASTIC!




> I'll try to remain opimistic too, Spy. Helmer made three new friends in the game yesterday (after I spent ten minutes deleting a huge number of older friends from his list to make room for them, the price of no longer having a subscription for him!), bought three new heroes and played several missions, so he was perfectly happy with his game experience - *who needs other zones as long as you can make friends and play missions, right?!*


I think the inability to move between zones made the game _look_ very busy in The Bugle zone. But, I agree with the bold type...the game is all about running missions/playing cards with friends. I think it's time to petition Gaz to raise the 200 friend limit for *all* players.




> That latest maintenance update seems to have sorted the problem of travelling between zones.  Haven't tried the card game yet.  Hope you also have freedom of movement now, Spy!


It has! I'll be sure to look for you and your brood in all the zones, my friend!




> https://sendvid.com/imrbf71f
> Hi can you please tell me again what Cap says? Thanks


"Stifle that chatter, Deadpool. We have work to do!"




> So it seems that Marvel Heroes is slowing down too. Many of the staff are leaving and Gazillion is falling apart.


Looks like they're tooling up for the big release of MH into Asia.




> Super Hero Squad GO then to the rescue?
> 
> Edit: Doing a search, this is the only Gaz news I found:
> http://www.gamesindustry.biz/article...-into-the-game
> 
> Tom Kalinske gets back in the game
> By Brendan Sinclair
> TUE 26 JUL 2016 2:34PM GMT / 10:34AM EDT / 7:34AM PDT
> 
> After 20 years away from the industry, Sega's Genesis-era CEO takes chairman role at Marvel Heroes developer Gazillion


I hope this brings leadership back to Gaz. And I hope that leadership finds SHSO worthwhile enough to invest in. I'm thrilled to see the new CEO has spent the last 20 years in kid-friendly and educational games, I think that is a good sign for our little game. It looks like Gaz brought him on to oversee the Asian release of MH. Hopefully it is hugely successful for them because this CEO wants to see Gaz "become a big company".

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Well, that was a Saturday just like old times, playing missions and card games with Helmer, who must have made at least ten new friends!  I was really surprised at the number of people playing the game.  It just goes to show that, neglected though it is by Gaz, and, as ever, frustrating to play at times because of glitches and bugs - still this game has something special about it.  It's fun!  I hope the new CEO of Gaz takes a look at SHSO and sees there is still potential here, and that it could easily pay its way if the incentives to buy stuff are managed correctly - Helmer was even talking about getting a month's membership so he can buy a gold badge or three!

No doubt we'll be back at it again tomorrow morning, first thing after breakfast.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Speaking of glitches and bugs, I'm still having trouble playing card game quests - PvP is relatively trouble free (although I have had a couple of games crash on me), whereas it is very rare that my loading screen doesn't get stuck when I'm trying to play a quest.  A real shame, the card game is one of my favourite aspects of SHSO.

Oh, and while the Watcher will happily accept my 10 fractals, once the screen comes up it is completely blank - I've no idea what I've offered 10 fractals for, nor can I see any leader board, and I can't get back to the game!  Is this a long-standing problem, or is everyone else bidding happily away?

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Speaking of glitches and bugs, I'm still having trouble playing card game quests - PvP is relatively trouble free (although I have had a couple of games crash on me), whereas it is very rare that my loading screen doesn't get stuck when I'm trying to play a quest.  A real shame, the card game is one of my favourite aspects of SHSO.
> 
> Oh, and while the Watcher will happily accept my 10 fractals, once the screen comes up it is completely blank - I've no idea what I've offered 10 fractals for, nor can I see any leader board, and I can't get back to the game!  Is this a long-standing problem, or is everyone else bidding happily away?


I don't think there is a prize currently so this is the glitch we get.

Any who, is this the longest blackout period we've had in SHSO history? I just got addicted again to the game and hope they can return it somehow.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Speaking of glitches and bugs, I'm still having trouble playing card game quests - PvP is relatively trouble free (although I have had a couple of games crash on me), whereas it is very rare that my loading screen doesn't get stuck when I'm trying to play a quest.  A real shame, the card game is one of my favourite aspects of SHSO.


I'm having no trouble with the card game after this last maintenance besides an increase in loading time. Before the maintenance I was getting error code #301. What I have noticed is the "Daily Card Quest" function has gone away. Instead of a new, free card mission each day the default setting is Iron Man Vs. War Machine.




> Oh, and while the Watcher will happily accept my 10 fractals, once the screen comes up it is completely blank - I've no idea what I've offered 10 fractals for, nor can I see any leader board, and I can't get back to the game!  Is this a long-standing problem, or is everyone else bidding happily away?





> I don't think there is a prize currently so this is the glitch we get.
> 
> Any who, is this the longest blackout period we've had in SHSO history? I just got addicted again to the game and hope they can return it somehow.


Before the recent maintenance (and before the Error Code #201 that disallowed me from traveling between zones) I was able to see the Watcher and his bi-daily prize while I had many other players, all in foreign countries, tell me they were unable to access that screen. I am now in the same situation of being unable to see a prize, if there is in fact a prize to see.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I'm having no trouble with the card game after this last maintenance besides an increase in loading time. Before the maintenance I was getting error code #301. What I have noticed is the "Daily Card Quest" function has gone away. Instead of a new, free card mission each day the default setting is Iron Man Vs. War Machine.


Maybe it's something to do with the Gaz server accessed, with you coming in from the States, Spy, and me coming in from Sweden - I get into the card game to play a quest one time out of maybe twenty or more attempts, with the loading screen freezing and forcing me to log out, whereas PvP access is smooth as a baby's bum - I just had my Phoenix deck beaten by someone playing Wolvie's starter deck.  Oh, the shame!

I'll send a ticket - if I can - although I suspect it'll be a while before the next maintenance, and the card game is pretty low priority for Gaz for fixes anyway (as is SHSO as a whole, of course!).

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Maybe it's something to do with the Gaz server accessed, with you coming in from the States, Spy, and me coming in from Sweden - I get into the card game to play a quest one time out of maybe twenty or more attempts, with the loading screen freezing and forcing me to log out, whereas PvP access is smooth as a baby's bum - I just had my Phoenix deck beaten by someone playing Wolvie's starter deck.  Oh, the shame!
> 
> I'll send a ticket - if I can - although I suspect it'll be a while before the next maintenance, and the card game is pretty low priority for Gaz for fixes anyway (as is SHSO as a whole, of course!).


Sending tickets through the in-game support is good. If you don't get this message, it is better to use support@heroup.com.

----------


## raw68

> Speaking of glitches and bugs, I'm still having trouble playing card game quests - PvP is relatively trouble free (although I have had a couple of games crash on me), whereas it is very rare that my loading screen doesn't get stuck when I'm trying to play a quest.  A real shame, the card game is one of my favourite aspects of SHSO.
> 
> Oh, and while the Watcher will happily accept my 10 fractals, once the screen comes up it is completely blank - I've no idea what I've offered 10 fractals for, nor can I see any leader board, and I can't get back to the game!  Is this a long-standing problem, or is everyone else bidding happily away?


The work around is go to craft items in your menu and then go to the watcher.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> The work around is go to craft items in your menu and then go to the watcher.


How do you even find that stuff out?!  That's like in a murder mystery when the protaganist discovers there's a secret passage in the library if he tugs the curtains twice - there's no logical link there, how'd he figure it out?!

Anyway, you are right.  And Daredevil's gold badge is the current prize.  How often does the prize get rotated these days, anyone know?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Anyway, you are right.  And Daredevil's gold badge is the current prize.  How often does the prize get rotated these days, anyone know?


It hasn't for a while. Time for a new prize. I wish they'd stealth give away Iron Spider or Giganto on a weekend for my alt account.

----------


## raw68

> How do you even find that stuff out?!  That's like in a murder mystery when the protaganist discovers there's a secret passage in the library if he tugs the curtains twice - there's no logical link there, how'd he figure it out?!
> 
> Anyway, you are right.  And Daredevil's gold badge is the current prize.  How often does the prize get rotated these days, anyone know?


Someone else found that out earlier in thread,  I just remembered it and had to make sure it still worked.

----------


## Arnier

https://sendvid.com/2h0o73wp
Hi
"....Taco in a Long time Deadpool..."
Thanks

----------


## CenturianSpy

> https://sendvid.com/2h0o73wp
> Hi
> "....Taco in a Long time Deadpool..."
> Thanks


"I haven't had a taco in a long time, Deadpool. Got any on ya?"

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

Untitled.jpg

why do I just go through achievement points so fast i was just 15,800 two days ago

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

Untitled.jpg

had to use 11142 fractals to win

----------


## cpinheir

> It hasn't for a while. Time for a new prize. I wish they'd stealth give away Iron Spider or Giganto on a weekend for my alt account.


I also think it's *long* past time to switch up the daily mission rotation. I have long since completed 150 unique adamantium completions for all the missions currently in rotation, so I no longer play these and focus on my uncompleted ach missions (unless someone invites me to a mission).
Has anyone else also completed 150 unique missions for the current rotation? (I'm pretty sure RCL has....if I remember right, he completed over 10K missions, while I'm only a little over 5K).

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> It hasn't for a while. Time for a new prize. I wish they'd stealth give away Iron Spider or Giganto on a weekend for my alt account.


You may be disappointed that the Watcher's prize isn't being rotated, Ray, but I see you still have a use for Uatu - I saw you hiding behind his skirts yesterday afternoon (my time) doing your passive collecting thing!  I saw the '4' emblem on one side of Uatu and the 'Robin' on the other, so that gave you away!  Not sure what the hero was, though - was it the most recent Spider-man character, Earth whatsit number?  The legs were dark and skinny, that was all I could see!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> You may be disappointed that the Watcher's prize isn't being rotated, Ray, but I see you still have a use for Uatu - I saw you hiding behind his skirts yesterday afternoon (my time) doing your passive collecting thing!


Ha! He's the one guaranteed non-clickable area in the Baxter Plaza that's why I, uh, hide under his toga. He doesn't seem to mind, and I always look straight forward.

----------


## Arnier

https://sendvid.com/02mpv0jn
Hi
I probably understood this, just want to make sure. It's pretty long and I dont want to put mistakes on the wiki. Thanks.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> https://sendvid.com/02mpv0jn
> Hi
> I probably understood this, just want to make sure. It's pretty long and I dont want to put mistakes on the wiki. Thanks.


"Daredevil, I can barely see you in that outfit. That is very unsafe. Don't go trick-or-treating in that outfit. Couldn't you take over SuperBrightland or Flashlightland...Glimmerland?"

----------


## Arnier

> "Daredevil, I can barely see you in that outfit. That is very unsafe. Don't go trick-or-treating in that outfit. Couldn't you take over SuperBrightland or Flashlightland...Glimmerland?"


Thanks  :Smile: 
And this: https://sendvid.com/bxtwqxp0

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Thanks 
> And this: https://sendvid.com/bxtwqxp0


"Tacos are an inefficient fuel source, Deadpool. I prefer lithium."

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Man, I'd forgotten just how feeble Dark Iron Patriot is!  I've already maxed him (no badges, no way!), but I've been notching up a few achievements and knew I could bag a few more fractals if I got adamantium with him on 'We Run in Peace'.  Boy, what an ordeal!  It wasn't so tough getting to the boss, but it was like watching a farmer trying to catch a chicken to chop its head off - Super Skrull was giving it with the flame bursts and the flame walls, and old DIP was running here and there and everywhere, occasionally getting a pathetic *piff* *piff* *piff* attack in.  It took ages to finally reduce SS's health down to where a hero up finished him off, and by that time DIP was hanging on to his own last vestiges of health.  I needed to do a mission with Dark Pheonix straight away to relieve all the tension I felt!

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Man, I'd forgotten just how feeble Dark Iron Patriot is!  I've already maxed him (no badges, no way!), but I've been notching up a few achievements and knew I could bag a few more fractals if I got adamantium with him on 'We Run in Peace'.  Boy, what an ordeal!  It wasn't so tough getting to the boss, but it was like watching a farmer trying to catch a chicken to chop its head off - Super Skrull was giving it with the flame bursts and the flame walls, and old DIP was running here and there and everywhere, occasionally getting a pathetic *piff* *piff* *piff* attack in.  It took ages to finally reduce SS's health down to where a hero up finished him off, and by that time DIP was hanging on to his own last vestiges of health.  I needed to do a mission with Dark Pheonix straight away to relieve all the tension I felt!


im so glad mines level 40

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Wow, its been so long.
Anything new yet or worth sharing?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Man, I'd forgotten just how feeble Dark Iron Patriot is!  I've already maxed him (no badges, no way!), but I've been notching up a few achievements and knew I could bag a few more fractals if I got adamantium with him on 'We Run in Peace'.  Boy, what an ordeal!


That's why I bring along an OP sidekick like EotE Spider-Man to finish off the boss after softening him up.

By the way, I _may_ have solved the mystery of getting vibranium. I notice the last two times I won adamantium in MODOK Madness! Crisis, I won two high-level achievements doing so (Elite Squad or 1000 missions completed, and Lieutenant or 500 enemies defeated for FF Invisible Woman), and got vibranium in each case. So maybe completing an achievement (or maybe a high-ranking one) during a crisis mission guarantees a vibranium reward with an adamantium win. I'm going to test this some more.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> im so glad mines level 40


You have my utmost respect for sticking with Mr. Floppity for so long.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> That's why I bring along an OP sidekick like EotE Spider-Man to finish off the boss after softening him up.


I only have low-level sidekicks in my newbie squad at the moment, DIP was accompanyed by a blue mimic - and DIP needed his help and both the energy and health boosts the mimic provides to survive the mission.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I notice the last two times I won adamantium in MODOK Madness! Crisis, I won two high-level achievements doing so (Elite Squad or 1000 missions completed, and Lieutenant or 500 enemies defeated for FF Invisible Woman), and got vibranium in each case. So maybe completing an achievement (or maybe a high-ranking one) during a crisis mission guarantees a vibranium reward with an adamantium win. I'm going to test this some more.


That sparks a memory - I recently got vibranium from a MODOK survival crisis (only my second ore for my newbie squad), and a I'm pretty sure I got a low-level achievement of some kind at the same time. Keep testing, Ray!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I missed my alt's 3rd-year anniversary on the 9th! I didn't check for any new medallions until today, and lo and behold, there it is, the gold medallion.


In other news, my theory about vibranium didn't pan out. My next Modok adamantium mission got Big Time Spidey the Lieutenant achievement but no vibranium.

----------


## Arnier

Hi
I'm not sure with this:
https://sendvid.com/pwmaajf9
"....with Firestar and Iceman lately Spidey?"
https://sendvid.com/1vr7j8gw
"Today we are allies Marvel. .... at you remember that."
Thanks

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Hi
> I'm not sure with this:
> https://sendvid.com/pwmaajf9
> "....with Firestar and Iceman lately Spidey?"
> https://sendvid.com/1vr7j8gw
> "Today we are allies Marvel. .... at you remember that."
> Thanks


1. "Hanging out with Firestar and Iceman lately Spidey?"

2. "Today we are allies Mar-Vell, see to it you remember that."




> I missed my alt's 3rd-year anniversary on the 9th! I didn't check for any new medallions until today, and lo and behold, there it is, the gold medallion.
> 
> 
> In other news, my theory about vibranium didn't pan out. My next Modok adamantium mission got Big Time Spidey the Lieutenant achievement but no vibranium.


Nice work Ray! Any idea if there is a 5 year medallion or no.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Nice work Ray! Any idea if there is a 5 year medallion or no.


There is not.  I would have received mine May of this year.

----------


## Arnier

Hi
I found thist video on Youtube. In 00:29 Carnage says: "Well well Agent Venom. Let me show you .... college boy." 
Thanks

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hi
> I found thist video on Youtube. In 00:29 Carnage says: "Well well Agent Venom. Let me show you .... college boy." 
> Thanks


"Well...well, Agent Venom. Let me show you how it's done, college boy."

----------


## Arnier

https://sendvid.com/05203zyr
Hi
Its me again
"Wonder Man. The second best stuntman in Hollywood. After... of course."
Thanks

----------


## CenturianSpy

> https://sendvid.com/05203zyr
> Hi
> Its me again
> "Wonder Man. The second best stuntman in Hollywood. After... of course."
> Thanks


"Wonder Man. The second best stuntman in Hollywood. After me of course."

----------


## Arnier

> "Wonder Man. The second best stuntman in Hollywood. After me of course."


I think that he says something different than "after me", but it's really hard to understand because of that other sounds.
Sounds like "after yours truly of course." or something like that.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I think that he says something different than "after me", but it's really hard to understand because of that other sounds.
> Sounds like "after yours truly of course." or something like that.


Yeah, after third and fourth listen... It is "after yours truly".

----------


## nailss

guys i've heard speculation that shso will start updating again after the new unity driver is released. september 15th. also they now have a new ceo at gazillion.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> guys i've heard speculation that shso will start updating again after the new unity driver is released. september 15th. also they now have a new ceo at gazillion.


Unlikely. I assume that if the new CEO decides to have Gaz continue to update SHSO the first step is to recode the game from NPAPI to WebGL. Right now there isn't enough devs to even release the two remaining coded heroes. I will continue to hope the new CEO sees the potential of SHSO and will continue to build on it, for that the company needs investment, so I'm hoping for a very successful launch of MH into Asia.

----------


## nailss

> Unlikely. I assume that if the new CEO decides to have Gaz continue to update SHSO the first step is to recode the game from NPAPI to WebGL. Right now there isn't enough devs to even release the two remaining coded heroes. I will continue to hope the new CEO sees the potential of SHSO and will continue to build on it, for that the company needs investment, so I'm hoping for a very successful launch of MH into Asia.


true. really hoping they do start updating again sometime in the future. dark surfer would make a nice ending to the fight for fractals missions.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> true. really hoping they do start updating again sometime in the future. dark surfer would make a nice ending to the fight for fractals missions.


They have already finished Fight for Fractals.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> They have already finished Fight for Fractals.


There was to be four parts to that mission (not the three we have)...it's even in the game files.

----------


## nailss

i have a theory about that. what does it say when you defeat thanos? "i guess thanos was trying to repiece together the infinity sword. good thing we stopped him."   it's possible that this fiasco with the loss of their ceo and employees came up before they could begin production on the 4th mission.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> There was to be four parts to that mission (not the three we have)...it's even in the game files.


As nailss said, the mission is "The Final Fight for The Fractals" and concludes with the script at the end.

----------


## nailss

have you guys seen who's taking the ceo position of gazillion?  http://www.gamesindustry.biz/article...-into-the-game

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> have you guys seen who's taking the ceo position of gazillion?  http://www.gamesindustry.biz/article...-into-the-game


Yup, I saw it and Spy commented on it.



> Super Hero Squad GO then to the rescue?
> 
> Edit: Doing a search, this is the only Gaz news I found:
> http://www.gamesindustry.biz/article...-into-the-game
> 
> Tom Kalinske gets back in the game
> By Brendan Sinclair
> TUE 26 JUL 2016 2:34PM GMT / 10:34AM EDT / 7:34AM PDT
> 
> After 20 years away from the industry, Sega's Genesis-era CEO takes chairman role at Marvel Heroes developer Gazillion





> I hope this brings leadership back to Gaz. And I hope that leadership finds SHSO worthwhile enough to invest in. I'm thrilled to see the new CEO has spent the last 20 years in kid-friendly and educational games, I think that is a good sign for our little game. It looks like Gaz brought him on to oversee the Asian release of MH. Hopefully it is hugely successful for them because this CEO wants to see Gaz "become a big company".

----------


## nailss

my thoughts exactly. this could be just the opportunity this game needs. more creative thinking.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> my thoughts exactly. this could be just the opportunity this game needs. more creative thinking.


I would be happy with any sign that SHSO is thought of at all by Gaz, as a start.  We can get to the creativity later.

By the way, this might be old hat to all the long-time players, but I noticed something recently when I was trying to tick off achievement points for adamantium missions.  Dark Phoenix absolutely mullered Sabertooth, but I only got gold.  I had another go, and got gold again.  Then I tried the mission without a sidekick (can't recall which one, might have been an ockbot), and I got adamantium no problem.  Maybe's it's the points that the hero racks up - does a sidekick take away some of those points, thereby preventing an adamantium reward.  Or just a bug...?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> By the way, this might be old hat to all the long-time players, but I noticed something recently when I was trying to tick off achievement points for adamantium missions.  Dark Phoenix absolutely mullered Sabertooth, but I only got gold.  I had another go, and got gold again.  Then I tried the mission without a sidekick (can't recall which one, might have been an ockbot), and I got adamantium no problem.  Maybe's it's the points that the hero racks up - does a sidekick take away some of those points, thereby preventing an adamantium reward.  Or just a bug...?


Yes, there are some missions that if you kill the boss too quickly, you only get gold, Modok's Madness crisis being one of them. My solution is to wait for Juggernaut to show up before I unleash Mini EotE Spidey to finish off both villains.

----------


## nailss

that probably has something to do with it. also killing the boss too quickly and some missions you just have to kill everything in sight. seeking sneaky mystique and attack of the iron men both have three bosses in a row and yet if you don't do it correctly you'll only get gold.

----------


## nailss

when shso went to pot i started playing dcuo. it has everything shso needs. customizatin of characters. engaging surroundings, hard content, end game content, and a base/hq.

----------


## nailss

also does anyone else want to see carnage cosmic in game?  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQwbhmm7-PU

----------


## ScarXL

Does this mean SHSO will come back? I'd love that.

----------


## Arnier

https://sendvid.com/t4j5vj59
Hi
Reptil, your life is superior. You ... me Reptil.
Thanks

----------


## Marshal Super Lion

Sounds to me like he's saying "The reptilian life is superior, don't you agree Reptil?"

----------


## Arnier

> Sounds to me like he's saying "The reptilian life is superior, don't you agree Reptil?"


Thanks
Now I hear it too. Don't know why I was hearing something totally different.

----------


## Captain M

I think it's very obvious Gaz is making a new game. I mean look at Marvel Heroes, they make it feel like it's getting the attention it used to get by making events and having small updates and a new hero once every 2 months but like, that game is dying. Looking at the steam charts, MH playerbase have never been THIS small. 

People can deny all they want but I think both SHSO and MH are going to limbo fully soonish. I expect a new game by Gaz.

----------


## ScarXL

I honestly don't care whatever game they're making, I just want them to continue updating SHSO and fix its bugs.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I think it's very obvious Gaz is making a new game. I mean look at Marvel Heroes, they make it feel like it's getting the attention it used to get by making events and having small updates and a new hero once every 2 months but like, that game is dying. Looking at the steam charts, MH playerbase have never been THIS small. 
> 
> People can deny all they want but I think both SHSO and MH are going to limbo fully soonish. I expect a new game by Gaz.


I think Gaz is _really_ counting on a very successful launch of MH in Asia. I think the fate of both their Marvel properties depend on that.

----------


## ScarXL

Screenshot_1.jpg

Secret Nike advertisement by Gazillion :P

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Screenshot_1.jpg
> 
> Secret Nike advertisement by Gazillion :P


Game files actually have many of these type of effects called "whoosh". Nike has the "Swoosh". COINCIDENCE?!!

Side note: Not a fan of the new CBR Home page...

----------


## ScarXL

Wow that's definitely interesting.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Side note: Not a fan of the new CBR Home page...


Agreed.  When comiclist.com was redesigned, it was set up to adjust to different screen sizes and generally look good on any size screen.  Cbr.com is designed for phones and looks oversized when you are looking at it with a laptop or PC.

----------


## Rostar13

Hello all, is anyone else still having a lot of problems with card quests not loading? I can play against other people just fine. Any tricks on getting them to load, sadly only got 2 of them to load in about 4 hours of trying.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hello all, is anyone else still having a lot of problems with card quests not loading? I can play against other people just fine. Any tricks on getting them to load, sadly only got 2 of them to load in about 4 hours of trying.


I think the workaround is to go directly to "Craft Items" from the World Icon (green arrow in the upper right) upon entering the game. Then you can just "X" out of that section and when you get back into a zone you should be able to utilize the Card Game, section.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Agreed.  When comiclist.com was redesigned, it was set up to adjust to different screen sizes and generally look good on any size screen.  Cbr.com is designed for phones and looks oversized when you are looking at it with a laptop or PC.


Yeah, it looks good on my laptop and over-sized desktop screen. You and Emilio did a nice job on that! I use your "Extended Forecast" section every week.

----------


## Rostar13

Thank you, I will give that a try.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Yeah, it looks good on my laptop and over-sized desktop screen. You and Emilio did a nice job on that! I use your "Extended Forecast" section every week.


Emilio was fantastic, but I do have to give the majority of the credit to GoCollect.com.  They dramatically transformed ComicList when they acquired the site (in a very good way).

----------


## SAIKYOU

Hey guys, I'm just starting to read the comics. Do you know some good series to start with? I was thinking about starting with civil war or x-men vs the avengers.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Hey guys, I'm just starting to read the comics. Do you know some good series to start with? I was thinking about starting with civil war or x-men vs the avengers.


Civil War II is good, but it might be a bit daunting for a new reader.  I'm very much enjoying the CAPTAIN AMERICA STEVE ROGERS and VISION series, and they are recent enough you should still be able to acquire copies.  If you like DC Comics, the new Rebirth series, especially in my case, Superman, Batman, Action Comics, Detective Comics, Aquaman, Wonder Woman, and Flash, are recommended.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hey guys, I'm just starting to read the comics. Do you know some good series to start with? I was thinking about starting with civil war or x-men vs the avengers.


The two series you mentioned are mostly Avengers books, so I'm assuming you want to start there. I think the three most important Avengers series are The Korvac Saga, Avengers Forever, and The Kang Dynasty. I agree with Charles on The Vision book...but it's really a fringe book. You may want to pick up some annuals to get started. Annuals give a lot of backstory to current events.

----------


## SAIKYOU

> The two series you mentioned are mostly Avengers books, so I'm assuming you want to start there. I think the three most important Avengers series are The Korvac Saga, Avengers Forever, and The Kang Dynasty. I agree with Charles on The Vision book...but it's really a fringe book. You may want to pick up some annuals to get started. Annuals give a lot of backstory to current events.


Thank you. I'll look into those series. Would you maybe also know some good deadpool (cable and deadpool?), x-men and Spiderman (spider-island or spiderverse?) series to start with?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Thank you. I'll look into those series. Would you maybe also know some good deadpool (cable and deadpool?), x-men and Spiderman (spider-island or spiderverse?) series to start with?


I'm not a Spidey fan...so I'll let someone else answer that. 

X-Men is my wheelhouse, though. My top 5 are The Dark Phoenix Saga, Days of Future Past, The Apocalypse Solution, House of M, and God Loves, Man Kills. Many will tell you Age of Apocalypse as well...but unless you understand the importance of Prof. X a lot of nuance of that great series is lost.

As far as Deadpool goes...my favorite would be him in Uncanny X-Force (but I have a huge X-book bias). The Nicieza/Brooks/Zircher 50 book series "Cable & Deadpool" is widely held as the best Deadpool book. I also really enjoyed the Wolverine/Cap/Wade arc "The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly".

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I think the workaround is to go directly to "Craft Items" from the World Icon (green arrow in the upper right) upon entering the game. Then you can just "X" out of that section and when you get back into a zone you should be able to utilize the Card Game, section.


I didn't realise this was meant to be a general workaround, I thought it was just a way to get to see what the Watcher's prize was.  Anyway, I tried it and the first time the card quest loaded for me, but when I tried to play the next quest the loading screen got stuck again.  I logged out, logged in, and tried and got a stuck loading screen again.  And that was what happened on the next three tries, before I gave up.  So I don't know if my success on the first attempt was just one of those '2 out of 4 hours trying' that Rostar mentioned (and which I've experienced), or whether the workaround increases the odds of getting a card quest to load.

Curses.  I thought I was going to get to play card quests again!  I love the card game, this is so frustrating.

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

> I didn't realise this was meant to be a general workaround, I thought it was just a way to get to see what the Watcher's prize was.  Anyway, I tried it and the first time the card quest loaded for me, but when I tried to play the next quest the loading screen got stuck again.  I logged out, logged in, and tried and got a stuck loading screen again.  And that was what happened on the next three tries, before I gave up.  So I don't know if my success on the first attempt was just one of those '2 out of 4 hours trying' that Rostar mentioned (and which I've experienced), or whether the workaround increases the odds of getting a card quest to load.
> 
> Curses.  I thought I was going to get to play card quests again!  I love the card game, this is so frustrating.



I know. I miss playing with my little brother.

----------


## Arnier

Anyone else having this problem?
error.jpg

----------


## Rostar13

Crazy_Sean I didn't have much luck with the craft items thing either but I have figured out if you click play and go to the card quests but dont click Ok just click back and then go to my cards then go back click play load the card quests and which ever quest you want to run it seems to load alot more often doing it that way, kind of a pain that you have to do all that but i have gotten it to load around 2 out of every 5 attempts, hopefully it works for you as well.

----------


## Rostar13

Also I noticed after the match, win or lose it wont load the next match so I just click quit and go back through the hokey pokey steps I was talking about above.

----------


## Rostar13

Yes Arnier I am getting the same error, looks like the login server is down  :Frown:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Anyone else having this problem?
> error.jpg


Getting it on Firefox and IE. Sent error messages via the ingame system.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Crazy_Sean I didn't have much luck with the craft items thing either but I have figured out if you click play and go to the card quests but dont click Ok just click back and then go to my cards then go back click play load the card quests and which ever quest you want to run it seems to load alot more often doing it that way, kind of a pain that you have to do all that but i have gotten it to load around 2 out of every 5 attempts, hopefully it works for you as well.


Thanks Rostar, I'll give that a try as well. Over the last few days I have found the craft items workaround that Spy suggested gives me access to card quests by about the same ratio as you find with your own workaround, about 2 out of 5 attempts; so although it's not perfect, at least I can play a few quests a day. I find it tends to work better on first access, and then the success rate fades away.  When I don't get in after three attempts I give up, and usually I will get in again on first try if I leave the game for several hours.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> Anyone else having this problem?
> error.jpg


Unfortunately the same problem all the way over here in Sweden.  Curses!  Just had Hawkeye and Thing's tokens, items and fractals to collect to end a very successful day at the office!

----------


## ScarXL

I have the same error.

I hope they don't close the game down. I hope this is just some maintenance going on or something.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I know. I miss playing with my little brother.


I've never had any problem with PvP in the card game, just quests; so you should be able to play with your little brother OK if both of you have accounts.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I have the same error.
> 
> I hope they don't close the game down. I hope this is just some maintenance going on or something.


Given that you can still buy Agent memberships of varying durations, I can't see Gaz shutting SHSO down overnight.  I assume that would violate the conditions of the memberships people have purchased (there are still some Agents around - not many, but some) and require Gaz to pay money back.  More likely we will get an announcement at some point that SHSO will cease to funtion on a given date, and a few months prior to that date you will no longer be able to buy memberships.

However, it is strange that we haven't got a 'down for maintenance' screen up by now.  Or maybe Gaz has even stopped bothering with that these days.

----------


## ScarXL

The error seems to be active, still.

----------


## Freezebacon170

I find putting the game on Steam the best option now. I'd sincerely love it.

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

> I've never had any problem with PvP in the card game, just quests; so you should be able to play with your little brother OK if both of you have accounts.


I have been trying. He tried too and we fail. We have a 1 in 10 chance of getting in.

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

I have also been getting this message. Shit dude. The game might actually fuck my hard work that took 4 years.

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

Hey guys, has SHSO worked for any of you?

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

erro.jpg  Nice goin' gaz

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Given that you can still buy Agent memberships of varying durations, I can't see Gaz shutting SHSO down overnight.  I assume that would violate the conditions of the memberships people have purchased (there are still some Agents around - not many, but some) and require Gaz to pay money back.  More likely we will get an announcement at some point that SHSO will cease to funtion on a given date, and a few months prior to that date you will no longer be able to buy memberships.
> 
> However, it is strange that we haven't got a 'down for maintenance' screen up by now.  Or maybe Gaz has even stopped bothering with that these days.


I agree that we should get some type of message. I doubt that Gaz is closing the game, because a simple closing letter would be easy for them. I see this as a maintenance issue. Hopefully it's not from cataclysmic hack of NPAPI.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I see this as a maintenance issue.


And Gaz probably have Harold the work experience guy and Frankie his excitable spaniel trying to sort it out.  Might be a while before we are all back in!

----------


## ironman_Midas

still error -_-

----------


## Protecting Tunneler Tiger

Hello everyone, I'm re launching a forum specifically for SHSO. Looking for admins and moderators.  http://superherosquad.boards.net/

----------


## Protecting Tunneler Tiger

I messaged SHSO in regards to this issue and I was told that SHSO would be updating! I am not sure if new content is coming through or if this is just a maintenance but here is what I got.

Screenshot (10).jpg

----------


## ScarXL

Protecting Tunneler Tiger that had better not be inspect element.

----------


## ScarXL

Screenshot_1.jpg

It's real. My god.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hello everyone, I'm re launching a forum specifically for SHSO. Looking for admins and moderators.  http://superherosquad.boards.net/


You mean other than this forum and our wiki (which you took our wiki pic as your own)?

----------


## Protecting Tunneler Tiger

> Screenshot_1.jpg
> 
> It's real. My god.


Yeah, I cropped the image to keep out my email and etc.




Once again I invite all to join my Super Hero Squad Online exclusive forums for further discussion of the game.




> You mean other than this forum and our wiki (which you took our wiki pic as your own)?


Apologies. I just noticed a lack of places that were active for discussion. I could not make any posts on the wiki to discuss anything on the wiki so I made the forum but as of yet, it to, is pretty much inactive.

----------


## ScarXL

I hope this update contains a new hero, I'm so hyped!

----------


## Charles LePage

http://www.bleedingcool.com/2016/09/...a-months-time/

Well now.

----------


## ironman_Midas

wth  :Mad:  i think soon shso will be shut down

----------


## ScarXL

I know the thing about MAA.

PLEASE LET US PLAY SHSO ALREADY.

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

Hopefully SHSO comes back  :Smile:

----------


## ScarXL

I'm really hoping for a new hero. Right in time to take advantage of my membership if that happens.

----------


## ScarXL

Screenshot_1.png

This seems like an update to me. What hero do you guys think they will add, if it's an update?

----------


## Arnier

> Screenshot_1.png
> 
> This seems like an update to me. What hero do you guys think they will add, if it's an update?


It looks like they dont know what's happening at all.

----------


## Protecting Tunneler Tiger

Sounds good. I'm hoping the release the newest heroes. I really hope it is Spider Gwen.

----------


## ScarXL

> Sounds good. I'm hoping the release the newest heroes. I really hope it is Spider Gwen.


Me too, I'm not really interested in the others tbh

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

> Me too, I'm not really interested in the others tbh


Pwnagers!!! I love your vids  :Smile:  Add me after the update pls  :Smile:

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

OMG! I emailed them to see if this was fake or not! UPDATE!

----------


## ScarXL

> Pwnagers!!! I love your vids  Add me after the update pls


Add you on?

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

> Add you on?


SHSO. And maybe on Skype after the update?

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

> omg! I emailed them to see if this was fake or not! Update!


im so excited  :Smile:

----------


## ScarXL

You can send me a contact request on Skype right now if you want. My ID is under my profile pic

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

> You can send me a contact request on Skype right now if you want. My ID is under my profile pic


Just did hehe

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> OMG! I emailed them to see if this was fake or not! UPDATE!


Are you sure about this?  You know how Gaz can be very loose with terminology.  If my memory is correct, Spy once told them off (quite rightly) for using the term 'update' when they actually meant 'maintenance'.  There's been a huge turnover of staff since then, so it could be the newbies aren't abiding by the Spy Guidelines for Effective Communication.

Hope they are, though!

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

> Are you sure about this?  You know how Gaz can be very loose with terminology.  If my memory is correct, Spy once told them off (quite rightly) for using the term 'update' when they actually meant 'maintenance'.  There's been a huge turnover of staff since then, so it could be the newbies aren't abiding by the Spy Guidelines for Effective Communication.
> 
> Hope they are, though!


 Yeah dude. I wish that SHSO would just return to its state of updates. Updates every Thursday or Friday.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Are you sure about this?  You know how Gaz can be very loose with terminology.  If my memory is correct, Spy once told them off (quite rightly) for using the term 'update' when they actually meant 'maintenance'.  There's been a huge turnover of staff since then, so it could be the newbies aren't abiding by the Spy Guidelines for Effective Communication.
> 
> Hope they are, though!


You're correct, my friend. Whenever there was turnover at the support level or a new person (usually a dev or producer) posted an update message I always asked for a clarification on whether it was for new content or server/glitch fixes. We had them well-trained (I'm saying this tongue and cheek, the staff used to be highly cooperative because they understood that using the right term managed expectations) for three years using the terms "update" (new content) and "maintenance" (servers/bugs). This new guy "Jeff" (from MH Support) and the generic SHSO Support (which I deem a good thing because they actually changed a signature to reflect SHSO) might not be hip to our previous terminology arrangement. I'm hoping for a "maintenance" and an "update". I think it would be nice to get Spider-Gwen and for the Card Game to be fixed for all.

The best case scenario would be a complete overhaul to a new API.

----------


## ironman_Midas

Spy u mean they adding new api to game ?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Spy u mean they adding new api to game ?


I have no idea what Gaz is doing for this "update". What I'm saying is while many people are wishing for new content or a fix in bugs (like the inability to play the Card Game or the Card Game no longer having a Daily Mission)... I'm _hoping_ for the move from NPAPI to a different API so the game will continue to work on IE & Firefox as well as coming back to Chrome. This is a longshot... but the long-term survival of the game requires such a move.

Just to clarify API stands for Application Program Interface the framework (software code) that browsers run SHSO's Unity plug-in.

Unlike IAP which stands for In-App Purchase.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

I think this downtime was for the API change. I also think they are down because they are converting APIs.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I think this downtime was for the API change. I also think they are down because they are converting APIs.


This is the best case scenario and one we should all hope for.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

> This is the best case scenario and one we should all hope for.


Yea, Spy you're right. Maybe when the APIs change we start getting  more updates.

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

SHSO deserves more. WE deserve more. I hope SHSO doesn't actually die..

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I'm hoping for a "maintenance" and an "update". I think it would be nice to get Spider-Gwen and for the Card Game to be fixed for all. The best case scenario would be a complete overhaul to a new API.


I second that.  However, I do think it is quite perverse (and worrying) that Gaz hasn't bothered with a 'down for maintenance' screen (even if there might be an 'update'...) rather than have people wasting their time repeatedly trying to log in hoping the game is back up.  And how much work would it be for somone to post brief information on SHSO's Facebook page to calm the natives?  Last post: April 29!  

So I am both excited and anxious about what the next few days holds for SHSO.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I second that.  However, I do think it is quite perverse (and worrying) that Gaz hasn't bothered with a 'down for maintenance' screen (even if there might be an 'update'...) rather than have people wasting their time repeatedly trying to log in hoping the game is back up.  And how much work would it be for somone to post brief information on SHSO's Facebook page to calm the natives?  Last post: April 29!  
> 
> So I am both excited and anxious about what the next few days holds for SHSO.


Looks like Gaz is listening:



Latest screen shows a fix is happening...

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

> Looks like Gaz is listening:
> 
> 
> 
> Latest screen shows a fix is happening...


YAY!!! This is awesome.

----------


## ScarXL

The Dr. Doom screen appears to be gone.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> The Dr. Doom screen appears to be gone.


It's back to the Error #101 screen for me, too. Shows stuff is being actively worked on, though...

----------


## Protecting Tunneler Tiger

> It's back to the Error #101 screen for me, too. Shows stuff is being actively worked on, though...


Yeah, it seems to alternate between both screens.

----------


## ironman_Midas

Screenshot_35.jpg 

anther error

----------


## ScarXL

> Screenshot_35.jpg 
> 
> anther error


O-o. Is this the first time this error showed up? Can any veteran confirm this? I mean I've been on SHSO since 2011 but never seen it before.

----------


## ironman_Midas

u to getting this error ?

----------


## ScarXL

> u to getting this error ?


ofc I am.

Screenshot_3.jpg

----------


## ironman_Midas

-_- 3 days they are updating game

----------


## ScarXL

> -_- 3 days they are updating game


If they are indeed re-coding the game (changing the API) they have to re-code EVERYTHING.

That includes zones, missions, emotes, heroes, menus, maybe even fix the mission loading and card games loading.

It's not that easy. Have patience. They are basically re-making the whole game, not just a mere update.

----------


## ironman_Midas

i know but they have to tell us on official facebook page when the game run again !

----------


## ScarXL

> i know but they have to tell us on official facebook page when the game run again !


They most likely will announce on the FB page and Website when the game is up and what they have done. Be patient. Complaining won't get anyone anywhere.

----------


## ironman_Midas

hmmm Waiting lets see what's new in game .

----------


## ScarXL

SHSO is back up again.

What has been changed?

----------


## ironman_Midas

> SHSO is back up again.
> 
> What has been changed?


let me check

----------


## ironman_Midas

nothing changed -_-

----------


## ironman_Midas

lol we are waiting for something new and there is no change and new update  :Embarrassment:

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> lol we are waiting for something new and there is no change and new update


exactlyyyyy

----------


## ironman_Midas

> exactlyyyyy


i mean seriously man :3 

i thought they gonna released spider gwen

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

THIS IS ABSURD! Downtime for 3 days and no update or API change! The lack of communication is killing me.

----------


## ScarXL

Can someone lighten me up and tell me what exactly was changed? If anything was changed, at all?

----------


## Protecting Tunneler Tiger

Screenshot (11).jpg

Look what I found.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Found what?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I guess he meant he found the usual load-up screen. And I'm back to my mega-collecting in the background on both accounts while doing household stuff on a Saturday morning.

----------


## ironman_Midas

any one got werewolf from vinom box and berserker box ???

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I guess he meant he found the usual load-up screen.


Actually, it's an alternative load-up screen that has been used previously.  This screen now flashes up for me for a second or two when I log in, then reverts to the standard load-up screen (with Spidey, Hulk, Black Widow and Iron Man).

Other things I discovered that were different about the game when I logged in last night and again this morning: 1) when I'm using Firefox the glove visualisation of the mouse pointer either doesn't appear at all or appears for a while and then disappears, meaning you can't control your characters and have to log out again - this doesn't (hasn't yet) happened to me when using IE; 2) I haven't been able to get into any card quests while using IE so far, no matter what work-around I try - I got into a card-quest once on Firefox, but the glove disappeared halfway through the quest meaning I couldn't pass (although I could block, interestingly) and eventually had to log out; 3) When I chased the junkyard dog, he didn't disappear at the end of the chase, he just sat there for a while and then started barking at me - but maybe I messed up and didn't collect a star or something.

Anyway, a hugely disappointing return.  I even had a dream last night that when I woke up in the morning I found that there was a new Fight for Fractals mission available, and an announcement that Spider-Gwen and Professor X would be available in the shop in a couple of days, but would be agents only.  How sad is that?!

So, I guess I was right after all: Harold the work experience guy and Frankie his excitable spaniel were probably just pootling about these past few days sorting a few things out, busting a few other things, and eating a lot of pizza.  Never trust anyone from Gaz when they say 'update'.

----------


## ironman_Midas

> Actually, it's an alternative load-up screen that has been used previously.  This screen now flashes up for me for a second or two when I log in, then reverts to the standard load-up screen (with Spidey, Hulk, Black Widow and Iron Man).
> 
> Other things I discovered that were different about the game when I logged in last night and again this morning: 1) when I'm using Firefox the glove visualisation of the mouse pointer either doesn't appear at all or appears for a while and then disappears, meaning you can't control your characters and have to log out again - this doesn't (hasn't yet) happened to me when using IE; 2) I haven't been able to get into any card quests while using IE so far, no matter what work-around I try - I got into a card-quest once on Firefox, but the glove disappeared halfway through the quest meaning I couldn't pass (although I could block, interestingly) and eventually had to log out; 3) When I chased the junkyard dog, he didn't disappear at the end of the chase, he just sat there for a while and then started barking at me - but maybe I messed up and didn't collect a star or something.
> 
> Anyway, a hugely disappointing return.  I even had a dream last night that when I woke up in the morning I found that there was a new Fight for Fractals mission available, and an announcement that Spider-Gwen and Professor X would be available in the shop in a couple of days, but would be agents only.  How sad is that?!
> 
> So, I guess I was right after all: Harold the work experience guy and Frankie his excitable spaniel were probably just pootling about these past few days sorting a few things out, busting a few other things, and eating a lot of pizza.  Never trust anyone from Gaz when they say 'update'.



same happend with me

----------


## ironman_Midas

Screenshot_38.jpg
Screenshot_37.jpg

More then 83 mystery box i open and only got 2 heroes :3 

anyone got werewolf in mysterybox ?

----------


## ironman_Midas

Screenshot_39.jpg

:O New update punisher in shop :O

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> :O New update punisher in shop :O


He's just the retired hero being rotated in the shop for agents.

----------


## ironman_Midas

> He's just the retired hero being rotated in the shop for agents.


:3 from last 5 months there is no new featured hero and today i see they add punisher .

----------


## Arnier

> Screenshot_38.jpg
> Screenshot_37.jpg
> 
> More then 83 mystery box i open and only got 2 heroes :3 
> 
> anyone got werewolf in mysterybox ?


From which box did you get Cap?

----------


## ironman_Midas

> From which box did you get Cap?


From infinity box

----------


## Arnier

> From infinity box


Thanks. And Scarlet?

----------


## ironman_Midas

> Thanks. And Scarlet?


same from infinity box i also got avengers black window from infinity box !

can you tell me in which box have werewolf

----------


## ironman_Midas

Screenshot_41.jpg
Screenshot_42.jpg

Avengers Hulk  :Cool:  Yeah

----------


## Arnier

> Attachment 39628
> Attachment 39629
> 
> Avengers Hulk  Yeah


I dont think, Werewolf is in the box. You can buy him every full moon for 5000 fractals.

----------


## ironman_Midas

Screenshot_44.jpg
Screenshot_43.jpg

Another Hero  :Big Grin:

----------


## ironman_Midas

> I dont think, Werewolf is in the box. You can buy him every full moon for 5000 fractals.


But i check shso wiki and saw i someone say that he got werewolf from infinity box

----------


## Arnier

> But i check shso wiki and saw i someone say that he got werewolf from infinity box


Don't know about that.
Are a mebmer? Because I think, that you can get those agents only heroes from box, only if you are a shield member. At least I've never got them

----------


## ironman_Midas

i am also shocked  :EEK!:  that i got 3 avengers heroes and agent heroes no i am not jr shield member

----------


## Arnier

> i am also shocked  that i got 3 avengers heroes and agent heroes no i am not jr shield member


That is good news for all of us non members

----------


## ironman_Midas

> That is good news for all of us non members


i can also play with this heroes without membership !

and u know i open more then 130+ boxes for werewolf but i got avengers and lucky cage captain america solg etc etc

----------


## Arnier

> But i check shso wiki and saw i someone say that he got werewolf from infinity box


Actually On the wiki is that Werewolf is on the Venomous Box

----------


## ironman_Midas

> Actually On the wiki is that Werewolf is on the Venomous Box


:3 already open 60+venomous box why i don't go

----------


## Arnier

> :3 already open 60+venomous box why i don't go


Also he is according to wiki in Beserker Box

----------


## ironman_Midas

> Also he is according to wiki in Beserker Box


both open let me try tomorrow !

Screenshot_45.jpg

----------


## ironman_Midas

Phantom :P in my friend list and i saw u in daily bugle did u notice game again and again give 102 error ?

----------


## Arnier

> Phantom :P in my friend list and i saw u in daily bugle did u notice game again and again give 102 error ?


What is your squad name?
And i dind't have any error today

----------


## ironman_Midas

> What is your squad name?
> And i dind't have any error today


:P uncanny

----------


## ironman_Midas

Screenshot_46.jpg

Got rogue trying to get werewolf -_-

----------


## Arnier

> Attachment 39642
> 
> Got rogue trying to get werewolf -_-


Which box? (for the wiki)

----------


## ironman_Midas

From oct box

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> From oct box


I think you have become addicted to mystery boxes.  I recognise the symptoms as I also suffer from this affliction.  You need to go and sit somewhere cool and dark for a while and repeat to yourself: 'I have to spend my fractals wisely; I have to spend my fractals wisely.'  And when you go back in the game, at NO POINT go anywhere near a shop.  Instead, go in the Arcade and play all the games over and over until you have earned 500 fractals.  ONLY THEN, can you buy yourself another mystery box.

Of course, these are exactly the sort of guidelines I completely ignore as I buy yet another beserker box resulting in another 3 growth potions as the main prize.  *sound of grown man weeping*

----------


## ironman_Midas

> I think you have become addicted to mystery boxes.  I recognise the symptoms as I also suffer from this affliction.  You need to go and sit somewhere cool and dark for a while and repeat to yourself: 'I have to spend my fractals wisely; I have to spend my fractals wisely.'  And when you go back in the game, at NO POINT go anywhere near a shop.  Instead, go in the Arcade and play all the games over and over until you have earned 500 fractals.  ONLY THEN, can you buy yourself another mystery box.
> 
> Of course, these are exactly the sort of guidelines I completely ignore as I buy yet another beserker box resulting in another 3 growth potions as the main prize.  *sound of grown man weeping*



Spent 8k gold to get 80k fractlas bro .

----------


## ironman_Midas

Screenshot_48.jpg

American Dream  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ironman_Midas

Screenshot_49.jpg

Open infinity box and got spider

----------


## Freezebacon170

Finally decided to play some SHSO after some time without playing it.

Ah man, this game is good.

If anyone finds the player: ''Saturn Obsessive Skunk'', make sure to send a ''Hey! I know you from CBR!''

----------


## ironman_Midas

> Finally decided to play some SHSO after some time without playing it.
> 
> Ah man, this game is good.
> 
> If anyone finds the player: ''Saturn Obsessive Skunk'', make sure to send a ''Hey! I know you from CBR!''


Welcome Back brother .

----------


## ironman_Midas

Punshier 8-)

Screenshot_51.jpg

----------


## Arnier

> Punshier 8-)
> 
> Screenshot_51.jpg


Rocket Box?

----------


## ironman_Midas

> Rocket Box?


yesh  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Arnier

Hi
In 0:37 Iron Man says something to Cap. But i cant hear him. Can somebody tell what is it?
Thanks

----------


## SAIKYOU

Thanos :Big Grin: Thanos.jpg

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hi
> In 0:37 Iron Man says something to Cap. But i cant hear him. Can somebody tell what is it?
> Thanks


I didn't get the whole thing but it starts with "Okay, Captain America. I'll follow your lead..."

I do think it ends with "if you lead." right after that quote...but I'm not certain.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Anyone else's Achievement level go down since this latest maintenance?

----------


## cpinheir

> Anyone else's Achievement level go down since this latest maintenance?


ACH level has always been a bit wonky. Looking at mine just now, it's showing 52,760....when it should actually be around the 25k mark. Not sure if I've ever noticed it showing less than it's supposed to be, tho.

----------


## cpinheir

> If they are indeed re-coding the game (changing the API) they have to re-code EVERYTHING.
> 
> That includes zones, missions, emotes, heroes, menus, maybe even fix the mission loading and card games loading.
> 
> It's not that easy. Have patience. They are basically re-making the whole game, not just a mere update.


I think you are overstating this. If they are changing the API, that doesn't mean complete re-write. It does mean that wherever in the code they do make calls to the API, those have to be changed to work with the replacement API. And sure, it is going to be a lot of work....but not as much as re-coding the entire game. If they had to do that, I'm pretty sure they would just scrap it.

----------


## ironman_Midas

Bought Membership <3

----------


## ScarXL

Whatever, I don't think I care about this game anymore.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> ACH level has always been a bit wonky. Looking at mine just now, it's showing 52,760....when it should actually be around the 25k mark. Not sure if I've ever noticed it showing less than it's supposed to be, tho.


There has always been the glitch when those completion bars completely fill...but it used to be consistent. Here's a post from late January 2016:

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

My Achievement Points stayed exactly the same as far as I can tell...though I have another clarification Statement that there will come an Update to SHSO :P Screenshot_20160906-235110.jpg

----------


## Ravin' Ray

In a way it's better they not tell us what is happening because it would set up expectations, Gaz just needs to find the right balance of giving just enough information. In the meantime, I am very close to reaching another personal milestone, and should make with the next reset of mega-collecting rolls over at 8 AM my time, just 1 hour 15 minutes from now.

----------


## Charles LePage

Capture.JPG

Maybe I will get a response this time.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Finally!

It took longer than I wanted (I had to cut down on gaming time due to events), but my squad level is now 6000!





I now have only a few heroes left at level 24, otherwise they are all 25 or higher.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Finally!
> 
> It took longer than I wanted (I had to cut down on gaming time due to events), but my squad level is now 6000!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now have only a few heroes left at level 24, otherwise they are all 25 or higher.


Congrats! I'm working on leveling all my squaddies to over 30 (was it Charles who has them all over 31?). It's more of a task than i thought,

----------


## Charles LePage

> Congrats! I'm working on leveling all my squaddies to over 30 (was it Charles who has them all over 31?). It's more of a task than i thought,


Indeed, my lowest squad level is 33, and yes, it's time consuming and potion consuming. 

Congratulations to you both!

----------


## beanroaster

Hey gang - been gone for a while and wanted to see how things were going in SHSO world, but I'm consistently getting the 76%....................... issue. Is there a fix for this? Have emptied and redownloaded game files to no avail. Thanks!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Hey gang - been gone for a while and wanted to see how things were going in SHSO world, but I'm consistently getting the 76%....................... issue. Is there a fix for this? Have emptied and redownloaded game files to no avail. Thanks!


1. Try deleting your browser's cache before you enter the game. 2. Try a different browser.

Welcome back!

----------


## Arnier

potions.jpg
Hi
I just noticed that these potions arent on the wiki.
I can't put them there, because i can't use graffic editor, but if somebody want to put them on the wiki, he can.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Anyone else getting character voice drop-out?  When I've been playing the game for a while, and particularly when if I come out of a mission after playing for some time, I often find that none of the characters make a sound!  All the other sounds are fine - the music, background detail, explosions, potion effects, everything - but not a word is spoken by anyone!  

Just one more bug, I guess.

On a positive note, Helmer and I put in a good performance on Time to Take A.I.M. Crisis - he was Winter Soldier and I was X-Force Psylocke, and he ended up second on Winter Soldier's top score list and I ended up somewhere like fifth on Psylocke's.  Of course, Helmer now wants be number one, so I expect we will be playing the same mission with the same characters for a while... .

----------


## Arnier

> Anyone else getting character voice drop-out?  When I've been playing the game for a while, and particularly when if I come out of a mission after playing for some time, I often find that none of the characters make a sound!  All the other sounds are fine - the music, background detail, explosions, potion effects, everything - but not a word is spoken by anyone!  
> 
> Just one more bug, I guess.


I'm getting that voice drop-out bug for few years (maybe since I started to play in November 2013). Just refresh the game and it will work again.

----------


## ScarXL

I finally renewed my membership and was able to buy Carnage. 500 gold left.  :Smile:

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

When are they putting the 12 month back I literally got 680$ in my paypal

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I don't know if they will revive the 6 and 12 month subs, but on an unrelated note…

Does anyone ever get the nice Daily Collect bug where you press mega-collect and then you achieve Daily Collect without a single Impy poke?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Does anyone ever get the nice Daily Collect bug where you press mega-collect and then you achieve Daily Collect without a single Impy poke?


Other than my _favorite_ glitch of getting Impy pokes from other players?

----------


## xhx23x

hey peeps, I decided to start playing again after years. Is there still an active player base here? are there any places to organize theme mission runs and the like?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> hey peeps, I decided to start playing again after years. Is there still an active player base here? are there any places to organize theme mission runs and the like?


There seems to be about 20 of us who post regularly on this forum. The FB pages have slowed dramatically. My problem is since I'm no longer a member I'd have to delete 101 "friends" to add another new player to run missions with. It really limits gameplay. I still think the game's survival depends on moving to a new API...but it's growth is dependent on removing the limits on "friends".

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Me being one of the 20?

----------


## millsfan

Hi everyone!  I always think of Hero Up, I think it's one of the greatest online games I've ever played.  I love the unique art style, the characters, and fun in missions with other people I just kind of stopped playing (although I love the game) once Gazillion gave up.  I wish they would come back, or sell the game to someone who can work on updating the game to fit new standards for the internet, or move it to mobile devices, just something to keep things going.  I know there are still a lot of people who play, because there IS DEFINITELY a lot of content already in the game, but it just kind of stinks when a company just leaves without any word.  They obviously did leave, but Gazillion is still a COMPANY.. maybe we can make a petition to get Gazillion to come back?  I don't think that would get anywhere though unless we knew someone who had a platform or fan base to have people view and share to Gazillion that we want Hero Up to get some love.

I just thought what if we hade MrGamesRus have a petition to share with his viewers? He definitely has a good amount of people watching his videos on Youtube

----------


## Arnier

Hi
https://sendvid.com/ww7f8qna
Spider-girl?.......Terrible fashion sense though.

And This?
https://sendvid.com/yx3acsml
Thanks

----------


## Xapto

> Hi
> https://sendvid.com/ww7f8qna
> Spider-girl?.......Terrible fashion sense though.
> 
> And This?
> https://sendvid.com/yx3acsml
> Thanks



Spider-Girl? Well aren't you precious, terrible fashion sense though.

Ain't it a school night Spider-Kid? Hahahah


Just wanted to say that i'm still lurking on the forum and I still play Hero Up from time to time but like everyone else i'm waiting for it to be revived by Gazillion.  :Frown:

----------


## ScarXL

Yeah the game is getting boring. After I finished getting Carnage and maxed my heroes on the 7k acc there is literally nothing to do besides playing missions with friends. Which most of the time get stuck on loading. :/

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

(sarcasm) Yay more fun for Marvel Heroes! https://marvelheroes.com/news/news-a...ms-update-ever

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

I am quitting if they don't update after Christmas.

----------


## ScarXL

Marvel Heroes sucks.

They seem to have been giving up on the Featured heroes too. Literally nothing at the "New" section. It defaults me to "Heroes" section when I enter shop. Great huh... I'll do the same as Void.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Hey all!
Just dropping by, seems like nothing has happened since I left....and I still get stuck at 76% when I try to enter the game..No matter what I do.

----------


## CenturianSpy

http://www.ubitus.net/en/release/en20160914.html

I'm posting this article on the Ubitus because they are the Asia company that teamed up with Gazillion to launch Marvel Heroes in Asia (launch date was Sept. 2nd). On the 16th they show-cased their new cloud-based HTML5 program that should revolutionize mobile gaming. This 'pure' HTML5 program allows integration of new APIs that work on PCs browsers as well as mobile browsers. I know it's speculation at this point, but this shows the closest relationship Gaz has to entering mobile gaming as well as fixing their SHSO-API problem.

----------


## Charles LePage

Thanks for the link, Centurian!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Gazillion has their first mobile/app game coming out on Halloween:

Gazillion's mobile/app dept., led by Ed Annunziata (creator of the Ecco dolphin games for Sega), will be launching their first game on Halloween. The game was made from a partnership with SHOWtime and will be based on the popular "Dexter" TV show. Hmmm...a game based on a serial killer...odd choice for a family game developer.

link

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Mark Rubin Returns to Gaming as Gazillions Newest Board Member
> 
> Gaming Industry Veteran Joins Chairman Tom Kalinske and CEO Dave Dohrmann, Credits Decision to Quality of Marvel Heroes 2016 and Companys Future
> 
> FOSTER CITY, CA  Sept. 21, 2016  Gazillion today announced it has further strengthened its board of directors with the addition of Mark Rubin, former producer and executive producer at Infinity Ward (2005-2015). Having led development efforts behind some of the most influential Call of Duty games of all time, Rubin will help shape the future of the company alongside fellow current board members Dave Dohrmann and Chairman Tom Kalinske. Gazillions popular action-RPG, Marvel Heroes 2016, played a key role in Rubins decision to join the companys board, and he invites everyone to join him for a two-hour celebratory stream this Friday, Sept. 23, at 4:30 p.m. PDT via twitch.tv/MarvelHeroes.
> 
> Ive been a loyal player of Marvel Heroes 2016 for quite some time now, and I am especially impressed with the team's dedication to improving every aspect of the game. Its accolades are well earned, said Rubin. I also love what Gazillion has in its pipeline. And though that certainly involves plenty more for Marvel Heroes, it also extends to other projects such as the upcoming DEXTER mobile game and several other cool games in early development. This company is going to surprise some people.
> 
> It was a big win for Gazillion when industry legend Tom Kalinske agreed to lead our board of directors, and the addition of Mark to the board only make us that much stronger, said Dohrmann, CEO of Gazillion. Whereas Tom represents someone who revolutionized the way games are marketed, Marks creative input on some of the biggest selling games of the last decade helps us tremendously on the development end of things. He is a great addition to our board, and as we announce our product pipeline later this fall, our community will understand why Mark is a perfect fit for Gazillion.
> ...

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> 


Why is gaz stocking up on big devs?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Why is gaz stocking up on big devs?


There is something clearly going on. The team of Dave Dohrmann (CEO) and Tom Kalinske (Chairman of the Board of Directors) are truly considered visionaries. They've partnered with Ubitus to bring their flagship game to Asia (and I suspect will partner with them on Ubitus' HTML5 program). They've created a mobile/app division. They now have a VR/AR division. But...the biggest idea is their 'stealth' game they are working on.

Here's Tom Kalinske 1 hour presentation.

The first half hour is his resume, and it's _very_ impressive. The second half is mostly his video game chops. Very little is mentioned about Gazillion, but Dave & Tom do introduce Ed Annunziata as head of Gaz's mobile/app dept and hint at the 'stealth' program. Dave & Tom also talk on the importance (and possibility) of AR/VR gaming.

Sadly, there is no talk on SHSO...so we're still in the dark.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Hello Guys and Gals

Looking for some advice here.  We've just bought a nifty new laptop, and obviously I want to play SHSO on it, but I know the latest versions of various browsers don't like the Unity Web Player.  So what browser should I use?  The laptop comes with Edge and Chrome, but I use Firefox on my old laptop.  I know, however, when I tried to install SHSO on a friend's new computer it didn't matter whether I used Edge or Firefox, the game wouldn't play.  I don't want to waste too much time downloading the game files only to find the game won't play, so any thoughts on what I should do?

Otherwise, I just recently bought Reptil for my newbie account, the first time I've ever played him.  After a slow start, when I thought about using a bunch of potions to level him up to get rid of him, I'm actually starting to warm to him.  Not bad for a cheap purchase.

----------


## Apes&Grapes

Hey everyone. I've been on quite a long hiatus. Lately, things have been busy for me but its calmed down so I have more free time than usual. I was feeling bored and a bit nostalgic so I decided to stop by and play the game a bit today. I even bought a couple of heroes with gold. Man this game changed a lot, don't remember fractals. And I was a bit upset they took away the housing feature, that was one of the best parts of this game! Anyways, after reading the forums a bit I understand the dire state of the game. While having some experience with this situation I think its safe to say that if Gaz wanted to end SHSO, they would've done it by now. Lets not be too negative, too rush, and just enjoy the game while we can. Out of curiosity, has there been any rumors of an update? Or any glimpse of the game being touched by the devs? There's some technical stuff they could probably fix. I want to stay active with the community again, and enjoy the game further more (even though I'm probably a bit older for the intended age of the game xD).  :Big Grin:

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

> Hey everyone. I've been on quite a long hiatus. Lately, things have been busy for me but its calmed down so I have more free time than usual. I was feeling bored and a bit nostalgic so I decided to stop by and play the game a bit today. I even bought a couple of heroes with gold. Man this game changed a lot, don't remember fractals. And I was a bit upset they took away the housing feature, that was one of the best parts of this game! Anyways, after reading the forums a bit I understand the dire state of the game. While having some experience with this situation I think its safe to say that if Gaz wanted to end SHSO, they would've done it by now. Lets not be too negative, too rush, and just enjoy the game while we can. Out of curiosity, has there been any rumors of an update? Or any glimpse of the game being touched by the devs? There's some technical stuff they could probably fix. I want to stay active with the community again, and enjoy the game further more (even though I'm probably a bit older for the intended age of the game xD).


There was one where the game was shut down for 3 days but nothing happened

----------


## Protecting Tunneler Tiger

We were supposedly getting an update but it turns out that was a lie.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> We were supposedly getting an update but it turns out that was a lie.


I don't think it was a lie. I think it was a communication issue where the old devs knew that "update" meant new content for us while the current devs use "update" to mean anything including "maintenance". We got a "maintenance".

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

> I don't think it was a lie. I think it was a communication issue where the old devs knew that "update" meant new content for us while the current devs use "update" to mean anything including "maintenance". We got a "maintenance".


But what did they fix? Everything is exactly the same as before.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> But what did they fix? Everything is exactly the same as before.


Many people were unable to enter the game because of a server issue. That was the fix.

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

makes sense

----------


## Crazy_Sean

OK, so I downloaded Firefox, downloaded the game files, and logged in and - yep, the log in screen stuck on 76% and that was that.  Exactly the same as what happened when I tried to get a friend's kid into SHSO on his new laptop.  So come on, I know some of you guys are way more computer-savvy than I am: is there no way that I can get into SHSO on my swanky new Windows 10 laptop?

As it is, my current laptop is starting to get a bit huffy-puffy when playing SHSO these days - half an hour and I have to log out for five minutes, or the game starts to become unreliable, not getting into missions, not being able to move zones, etc.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Is there no way that I can get into SHSO on my swanky new Windows 10 laptop?


The only Windows 10 we have is on my mom's laptop, and no it doesn't have SHSO. I think Win 10 compatibility was mentioned either here or at the SHSO FB page.



> As it is, my current laptop is starting to get a bit huffy-puffy when playing SHSO these days - half an hour and I have to log out for five minutes, or the game starts to become unreliable, not getting into missions, not being able to move zones, etc.


Eh, that's seriously crimping your gameplay. The game takes longer to load on my 4-year old laptop but still playable, and of course it's better on the newer laptop. My golly, _four_ accounts listed on your sig? I got all my heroes to 26 and my squad level is now 6169, and I'm groaning at the 7000 XP for level 27.

----------


## cpinheir

> OK, so I downloaded Firefox, downloaded the game files, and logged in and - yep, the log in screen stuck on 76% and that was that.  Exactly the same as what happened when I tried to get a friend's kid into SHSO on his new laptop.  So come on, I know some of you guys are way more computer-savvy than I am: is there no way that I can get into SHSO on my swanky new Windows 10 laptop?
> 
> As it is, my current laptop is starting to get a bit huffy-puffy when playing SHSO these days - half an hour and I have to log out for five minutes, or the game starts to become unreliable, not getting into missions, not being able to move zones, etc.


I have been running SHSO on two different Win 10 laptops with no problem. One thing you might want to try changing up is your unity web player. The version I'm using is 4.5.5f1. My firefox version is 47.0.1.

How much RAM do you have on your current laptop, and is it running 32 or 64 bit Windows? Your lagging after a half hour is due to a memory leak in either the Unity plugin or the SHSO code. If you use task manager to monitor the RAM usage over time, you'll see the memory used by the unity plugin keeps growing over time, and eventually it will run out of memory, causing you to restart SHSO. AFAIK there is no way to fix this, but you can extend the time before running out of RAM by adding RAM to your PC. Keep in mind that 32-bit windows has a limit of 3GB RAM it can use, even if you have more RAM installed on your PC. Currently I have 8GB in my laptop, and I can run comfortably for a few hours before having any problems.

----------


## Protecting Tunneler Tiger

According to this an update is coming soon!20161011_135529.jpg

----------


## Marshal Super Lion

> According to this an update is coming soon!20161011_135529.jpg


It's a good idea to take it with a grain of salt, though. As CenturianSpy has said before, the current devs tend to use "update" to refer to what the old devs would call "maintenance".

----------


## Captain M

_Dear Marvel Super Hero Squad Online Community,
Marvel Super Hero Squad Online launched more than five years ago. Over that time we’ve released 196 playable characters and 80 missions, along with countless other additions and improvements to the game. We are incredibly proud of what we have accomplished, but the time has come for the final update to the game, which comes this week.
The game will be available until January 2017, and there’s likely still plenty of content for you to unlock over hours and hours of gameplay. We are cutting Gold and Fractal prices of all Characters by 20%, so you can try out all of it! All Jr. S.H.I.E.L.D. Agent benefits remain in force, and everything remains available. We will no longer sell Gold, but we are upping the fractal drop rate, so you should be able to unlock and play everything.
We’d also like to send a huge thank you to all of those who have played and supported SHSO over the past few years. We’ve had the best time making it, and have especially loved hearing directly from you how many kids, parents, and everyone in between have enjoyed and connected over this game.
Thanks for all the great times,
–The Gazillion Super Hero Squad Online Team
P.S. None of these changes apply to Marvel Heroes 2016. So if you are interested, go check it out. www.marvelheroes.com_

Sorry guys, I know there were really dedicated players here who jsut wanted to  play more. This sucks.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

No! Not this game too! Avengers alliance now this!

----------


## Marshal Super Lion

I always hate to see a game go.  :Frown:

----------


## Freezebacon170

> _Dear Marvel Super Hero Squad Online Community,
> Marvel Super Hero Squad Online launched more than five years ago. Over that time we’ve released 196 playable characters and 80 missions, along with countless other additions and improvements to the game. We are incredibly proud of what we have accomplished, but the time has come for the final update to the game, which comes this week.
> The game will be available until January 2017, and there’s likely still plenty of content for you to unlock over hours and hours of gameplay. We are cutting Gold and Fractal prices of all Characters by 20%, so you can try out all of it! All Jr. S.H.I.E.L.D. Agent benefits remain in force, and everything remains available. We will no longer sell Gold, but we are upping the fractal drop rate, so you should be able to unlock and play everything.
> We’d also like to send a huge thank you to all of those who have played and supported SHSO over the past few years. We’ve had the best time making it, and have especially loved hearing directly from you how many kids, parents, and everyone in between have enjoyed and connected over this game.
> Thanks for all the great times,
> –The Gazillion Super Hero Squad Online Team
> P.S. None of these changes apply to Marvel Heroes 2016. So if you are interested, go check it out. www.marvelheroes.com_
> 
> Sorry guys, I know there were really dedicated players here who jsut wanted to  play more. This sucks.


This is the end... My only friend, the end...

So much good memories with this. Ah...

----------


## Freezebacon170

It's also sad to know that this thread will probably die too...  We won't have nothing to talk about.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Games Up. Spider-Gwen and Sp//dr are available. Agents only. Gold Badges are now 1000 each. Carnage is now available via fractals. No retired heroes in the shop though.

----------


## Freezebacon170

We should all play. Together. In the same server. Do a party or something.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> We should all play. Together. In the same server. Do a party or something.


What's your squad name?

----------


## Freezebacon170

> What's your squad name?


Saturn Obsessive Skunk.

----------


## CenturianSpy

What a sad day. I was really hoping the new Gaz leadership team would have the foresight and/or abilities to make our little game viable. I'm melancholy on the 5 years of good times and the tremendous letdown of Gaz.

----------


## Charles LePage

This is very much sad and disappointing news, but everything ends.   And we at least have till the end of the year to play.  And yes, we should plan multiple get togethers in the game between now and then.

I will do my best to be online the last seconds it is online.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Well the fractal hackers will have a field day buying all the non-agent gold badges; good luck to them reaching level 40 without access to XP potions. In the meantime I am buying select gold badges for my non-agent account; too bad the Midas bundle is not discounted, neither are sidekicks.

I wish someone can find a way to make the game playable offline; after all, the game files will remain on our hard drives or SSDs and I don't mind not getting up on the survival leader boards, I'll just play for myself.

----------


## Charles LePage

I just discovered I let my membership lapse, and now there's no way to become one again.   :Smile:

----------


## Freezebacon170

What about this thread? If CBR's not removing it, I'm staying here. Maybe we can talk about other Marvel Games, like Marvel Heroes, Contest of Champions, Ultimate Alliance, Spider-Man PS4, etc... Or maybe even movies and comics...

----------


## MissPlanetaryGirl

Always sad to see a game go. 

While I haven't played the game in years, (I even had to create a new CBR account today to post because of the old reset where accounts had to be remade) I had such a good time with everyone I met because of this game. So many good memories. So many awesome tornaments. As simple a game as it is, this game and the community that grew from it helped me through some tough times. It will be missed.

I'll for sure be popping in game every once in a while before the servers go down. Get the last few bits of SHSO before it's gone.  :Frown: 
I still have a lot of gold and fractals from the last time I played. May as well use them up now  :Smile:

----------


## Apocalypse Hawk Nemesis

R.I.P SHSO
2010 - 2017.
Thanks for so good memories,heroes,and missions.
I will miss you.

P.S This may be a Off-topic but: Is there any way to refund money which was wasted on this game?
Thanks.

----------


## CaptainMarvell

With this coming so soon after Avengers Alliance closed, news of this game closing too is just... devastating.  I feel absolutely gutted.  With these seemingly popular Marvel games closing, its really difficult to try and get involved in another.  I mean, Marvel Heroes looks like good fun, but a year from now we could be getting another "Well its time for us to concentrate on other projects.  Thanks for everything" messages.  I really believed that this game would go for maybe another couple years, since this is a kids friendly game and more and more kids are getting into comics with all the success of the movies and tv shows.  My son, who is now 8 (almost 9) has been playing this game since he was 3.  He learned to use a computer because of this game.  He learned about pretty much all the Marvel heroes from this game.  I imagine many other kids had similar experiences.  For me, it was a way to connect with my kids and it was honestly stress relief.  Picking a character like Wolverine or Hulk and just smashing the crap out of robots was very satisfying.  

Considering we already download the files onto our computers as it is, it would be fantastic if they gave us a downloadable version so we could still play it offline.  Sure there wouldn't be any other heroes walking around the town (or maybe program in random characters automatically doing things), give us access to all the different zones, Halloween and Christmas too.  Make it cost like $100, same as a year long membership and its yours to play forever.

----------


## Charles LePage

> R.I.P SHSO
> P.S This may be a Off-topic but: Is there any way to refund money which was wasted on this game?
> Thanks.


I don't consider any of the money I spent on SHSO Online wasted.  I probably should, to some degree, but I don't.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I wish someone can find a way to make the game playable offline; after all, the game files will remain on our hard drives or SSDs and I don't mind not getting up on the survival leader boards, I'll just play for myself.





> Considering we already download the files onto our computers as it is, it would be fantastic if they gave us a downloadable version so we could still play it offline.  Sure there wouldn't be any other heroes walking around the town (or maybe program in random characters automatically doing things), give us access to all the different zones, Halloween and Christmas too.  Make it cost like $100, same as a year long membership and its yours to play forever.


That's two votes for this suggestion. I would add making it networkable, so that it can be played in a family network so that the zones wouldn't look so deserted.

----------


## Arnier

I was finally able to buy Carnage. But he has some weird accent and I dont understand him for 100%. So could somebody help me please?.
Upon Entering: https://sendvid.com/6r1w8c7m
Character Select: https://sendvid.com/3q3obybm
Using Door: https://sendvid.com/dt0ph137
Eating Pizza: https://sendvid.com/rlg7obo4
Citizen Greeting: https://sendvid.com/z156za8e
Going in Water: https://sendvid.com/8fdc0mux
Destroying Trouble-bot: https://sendvid.com/5nec3dby
Chasing Robber: https://sendvid.com/5i7u8zg7
Visiting Shop: https://sendvid.com/qi8t6fxw
Visiting Parker House: https://sendvid.com/aguk6stw
Sitting: https://sendvid.com/n0u8zppw
Other (Ice Cream, Cheese, Unable to lift, etc.): https://sendvid.com/1g29hgb1
Solo Mission: https://sendvid.com/n8vtxb68
Mission with Other Squads: https://sendvid.com/qvj6n1j8

I know that the game is going to the end and so does the wiki, But I'm enjoying completing it.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Anyone know if they are gonna add the retired heroes to the shop and give us all membership rights before the game closes?

----------


## Apocalypse Hawk Nemesis

> I was finally able to buy Carnage. But he has some weird accent and I dont understand him for 100%. So could somebody help me please?.
> Upon Entering: https://sendvid.com/6r1w8c7m
> Character Select: https://sendvid.com/3q3obybm
> Using Door: https://sendvid.com/dt0ph137
> Eating Pizza: https://sendvid.com/rlg7obo4
> Citizen Greeting: https://sendvid.com/z156za8e
> Going in Water: https://sendvid.com/8fdc0mux
> Destroying Trouble-bot: https://sendvid.com/5nec3dby
> Chasing Robber: https://sendvid.com/5i7u8zg7
> ...


Upon Entering : Listen up people,you are ready for a little carnage? hah
Citizen Greeting : How you'll do it today? i'm Cletus,but you can call me Carnage,hehe.
Destroying Trouble-bot : That's about enough for you little fella,bye now

The rest are unknown for me.

P.S Correct me if i wrong.

----------


## Freezebacon170

Listen up everyone, what if we started a petition on ''change.org''? I know that most of the times they don't really change nothing, but we can at least try to take a shot, especially since we don't have nothing left.

If anyone here has a twitter account, try tweeting ''BillRosemann'', he's the Creative Director of Marvel Games, and he has proven to take a lot of interesting in supporting the fans. He  added the Marvel Ultimate Alliance DLC (since the re-releases came without them) after the fans (*cough *cough me and other guy) started a petition. When we got around 700 signatures (in 2 days) they confirmed the addition of the DLC to the game.

Here's the link:
https://www.change.org/p/marvel-give...iance-remaster

This is pretty much our last shot at this point. Since I doubt Gaz would step back on their decision, or anyone would buy the game to continue it.


P.S. Anyone here knows exactly why they're shutting down? Small number of people working on it? The code it runs in? Price to keep the servers up?

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> With these seemingly popular Marvel games closing, its really difficult to try and get involved in another.  I mean, Marvel Heroes looks like good fun, but a year from now we could be getting another "Well its time for us to concentrate on other projects.  Thanks for everything" messages.  I really believed that this game would go for maybe another couple years, since this is a kids friendly game and more and more kids are getting into comics with all the success of the movies and tv shows.  My son, who is now 8 (almost 9) has been playing this game since he was 3.  He learned to use a computer because of this game.  He learned about pretty much all the Marvel heroes from this game.  I imagine many other kids had similar experiences.  For me, it was a way to connect with my kids and it was honestly stress relief.  Picking a character like Wolverine or Hulk and just smashing the crap out of robots was very satisfying.


The Cap nails it for me.  SHSO was the first computer game I actually played 'with' my boy Helmer, playing on different computers as two distinct characters inhabiting a world together, and it was - and still is - a great bonding experience.  I'm not sure what will replace it at the moment.  I'm dubious about investing in Marvel Heroes for the exact same reasons as Cap, that sense that at any moment the plug could be pulled; and in any case I think the game is intended for 13-year-olds and up so I think Helmer - at 9 going on 10 - is just a little young still.  That was the great thing about SHSO (and still is until January), it was fun for kids and adults both.  You never knew if you were in a mission with a 6-year old or a 60-year old (although you would have your suspicions...).

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> I have been running SHSO on two different Win 10 laptops with no problem. One thing you might want to try changing up is your unity web player. The version I'm using is 4.5.5f1. My firefox version is 47.0.1.


OK, well that's good to know that there's no reason why I shouldn't be able to play SHSO on my new laptop.  I'll keep trying, it would be fun to play the game on this computer since we actually bought it because it had good spec for gaming!

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> My golly, _four_ accounts listed on your sig? I got all my heroes to 26 and my squad level is now 6169, and I'm groaning at the 7000 XP for level 27.


Ha, well, one of the accounts is my boy Helmer's, and at the moment I only really play on the account I started up most recently (Incredible Mechanical Fisher).  I don't have any gold badges for any hero on any of my accounts, so I just get my heroes to level 20 and then relax!

There are still loads of characters I've not played on any account, so my aim before the shut down will be to try them out.  Monkey King, here I come!  Squirrel Girl, watch out!

----------


## Charles LePage

> Anyone know if they are gonna add the retired heroes to the shop and give us all membership rights before the game closes?


I sent a ticket, asking to purchase membership until the game ends, and was told that was impossible.  But I have to believe your suggestion, giving everyone member rights, is somehow possible.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

guys i started over to have fun for these last months

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

Untitled.jpg

sadlyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## Freezebacon170

> I sent a ticket, asking to purchase membership until the game ends, and was told that was impossible.  But I have to believe your suggestion, giving everyone member rights, is somehow possible.


Why? What happened to your account?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Why? What happened to your account?


I purchased 3 months in April, but with the lack of new characters, I didn't notice that it lapsed in July.  Now, I'm a non-member.   :Frown:

----------


## Freezebacon170

> I purchased 3 months in April, but with the lack of new characters, I didn't notice that it lapsed in July.  Now, I'm a non-member.


Well, that's bad.

I hope they make all itens available for all players, since we can't purchase Jr.Agent anymore. And I really need to get Avenging's Wolverine Silver and Gold badge.

Oh man, I'll miss this game. First Online game I actually played (First played this in 2011 when I was 10), and the first game I actually convinced my parents of buying something with their credit card (since they were very paranoid about buying stuff online).

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I hope they make all itens available for all players, since we can't purchase Jr.Agent anymore


While I am all for giving players one last go at agent membership, I don't want them just announcing it, because I don't want the fractal cheaters to just buy gold badges for agent heroes and XP potions so that they can just potion all their heroes to 40 bought with fractrals they did not legitimately earn. Any such membership should be discrete.

I noticed the game also doesn't accept codes anymore. So anyone who gets a card with a membership code from SHS toys and hasn't used it yet is out of luck.

----------


## Freezebacon170

Playing right now. I'm on Baxter Plaza with War Machine Mk 2. If anyone's up for a mission, message me on game or here.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Playing right now. I'm on Baxter Plaza with War Machine Mk 2. If anyone's up for a mission, message me on game or here.


I'm there too but since I'm at work I can't play missions, just megacollecting every 5 minutes behind Uatu with my alt account.

----------


## Freezebacon170

> I'm there too but since I'm at work I can't play missions, just megacollecting every 5 minutes behind Uatu with my alt account.


Which hero are you using?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Which hero are you using?


I'm cycling through my heroes with gold badges, I just switched to level 33 Impossible Man.

----------


## Charles LePage

Message

Greetings,
Thank you for contacting us.
Thank you for providing your feedback on Super Hero Squad Online! While you will not receive a direct reply, we appreciate it, and please rest assured that your feedback has been forwarded to the appropriate team.
Thank you,
Super Hero Squad Online Support

Ticket Information

Ticket #:	5539-6819946
Date (GMT):	10/14/2016 03:06 AM PDT
Subject:	Level up potions for non Agents
Body of Message:
I have a lot of gold, and would love to spend it on level up potions and other Agent items.   Since I've been told I can't purchase membership anymore, perhaps we could make all the non-Agent items available to everyone until the game ends?  Please?

----------


## ScarXL

> Message
> 
> Greetings,
> Thank you for contacting us.
> Thank you for providing your feedback on Super Hero Squad Online! While you will not receive a direct reply, we appreciate it, and please rest assured that your feedback has been forwarded to the appropriate team.
> Thank you,
> Super Hero Squad Online Support
> 
> Ticket Information
> ...


Yeah I also sent a message that they should put all retired heroes in shop one last time, available for everyone. Or at least give us membership until the game ends.
Same reply.

----------


## millsfan

Im totally just let down and mad about this.  I feel that they don't see how big of a game Hero Up is.. It has so much animation put into it, the staff and developers have worked so hard the past few years, its just TOO GOOD of a game to let go.  Gazillion NEEDS to wake up and invest in Hero Up, port it to iPad, or just make a petition to raise money to keep things online.  Hero Up is just amazing, there are so many characters and missions to play, even its own card game
! Hero Up has hours of endless fun.  Hero Up has so much replay value, I have loved leveling up characters over the years, and trying to get achievements.  YOu can tell Hero Up had EVEN more plans to update as the achievements hinted at more Mystery Box characters, and just more updates Whoever moved the Hero Up team away from the game made a TERRIBLE decision because this game is PERFECT and has a LOT of potential to grow the website design, game art style, and just game overall are Perfect.  Hero Up could have just used one big advertisement like at a gaming convention or on a kids channel network to get more members and gold purchases, not just give up.  They can't just give up, this isn't some simple beta project, this game has had years of hard work put into it, this can't just be forgotten!  I just wish they wouldn't give up, they just need a little boost to get back on track.  Gazillion needs to hire back the original staff and just invest in the game its too good, IM so mad  :Frown:

----------


## millsfan

> Listen up everyone, what if we started a petition on ''change.org''? I know that most of the times they don't really change nothing, but we can at least try to take a shot, especially since we don't have nothing left.
> 
> If anyone here has a twitter account, try tweeting ''BillRosemann'', he's the Creative Director of Marvel Games, and he has proven to take a lot of interesting in supporting the fans. He  added the Marvel Ultimate Alliance DLC (since the re-releases came without them) after the fans (*cough *cough me and other guy) started a petition. When we got around 700 signatures (in 2 days) they confirmed the addition of the DLC to the game.
> 
> Here's the link:
> https://www.change.org/p/marvel-give...iance-remaster
> 
> This is pretty much our last shot at this point. Since I doubt Gaz would step back on their decision, or anyone would buy the game to continue it.
> 
> ...


I saw on Facebook someone made a petition, I signed it.  You guys can review it and see what you think, I may make my own if you guys think it would be better for someone like me to create all of it.  Im not just letting Gazillion forget about HERO UP, its TOO GOOD to let go.  We have to do something, we have to share our sadness to Gazillion and show them they can't do this to Hero Up.

----------


## millsfan

Sign any Petitions for Hero Up, we must send our opinions to GAZILLION…we have to take IMMEDIATE action..
https://www.change.org/p/gazillion-e...t-save-hero-up

----------


## Charles LePage

I have no idea what it costs to maintain a game like SHSO, and I have no idea how much profit or loss they have had over the years.  But, if Team Fortress 2 can survive on Steam as long as it has, then so could Avengers Alliance and SHSO.  And, I've never found a suitable replacement for SHSO.  NOTHING.

----------


## Freezebacon170

> I have no idea what it costs to maintain a game like SHSO, and I have no idea how much profit or loss they have had over the years.  But, if Team Fortress 2 can survive on Steam as long as it has, then so could Avengers Alliance and SHSO.  And, I've never found a suitable replacement for SHSO.  NOTHING.


Indeed! But thinking about it, Valve is the developer/publisher of TF2. And don't get me wrong, I know Gaz also make a lot of money, but damn, Valve's profit must be HUGE. Just the money that they make with Counter-Strike, Day of Defeat, Left 4 Dead, Steam sales, etc... 

If Gaz could only fund SHSO a bit more. Go back and hire some new animators, editors, etc (Or hire back the old ones that made SHSO at it golden days)...

P.S. Does anyone knows if Snacks is still in Gaz? I was re-watching the old ''Squad Time'' episodes, and got curious on finding out if he's still in.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> P.S. Does anyone knows if Snacks is still in Gaz? I was re-watching the old ''Squad Time'' episodes, and got curious on finding out if he's still in.


Eric "Snacks" has been at Trion Games for two years.

----------


## magicks

To be fair, it kind of makes sense to shut the game down, at least in this iteration. Primarily because most web browsers don't support Unity anymore. Eventually, not even Firefox will likely support it. So it would make sense to shut it down entirely and possibly create a new version without unity.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> To be fair, it kind of makes sense to shut the game down, at least in this iteration. Primarily because most web browsers don't support Unity anymore. Eventually, not even Firefox will likely support it. So it would make sense to shut it down entirely and possibly create a new version without unity.


All browsers besides Chrome support the much maligned Unity NPAPI. Granted, most browsers have said they will quit supporting NPAPI soon because of the security threats it has (it has been hacked to death making browsers vulnerable to complete shutdown without very-active/very-expensive firewalling and stop-gapping). Unity 5 has complete WebGL & HTML5 support which is supported by all browsers _including_ mobile browsers. I think Gaz made a *huge* mistake by not converting to this two years ago. I think of all the money they left on the table by not being on mobile devices. I've been saying this for the last two years.

----------


## cpinheir

> Sign any Petitions for Hero Up, we must send our opinions to GAZILLIONwe have to take IMMEDIATE action..
> https://www.change.org/p/gazillion-e...t-save-hero-up


Petition signed!

Haven't been on the forum for over a week, just read the bad news today. What a bummer.

Also read a few comments about the desire to continue to run the game after they have pulled the plug. Not sure how viable this is...all we have in our cache is the client app (and the code is surely obfuscated). A new server would have to be reverse engineered based on what is found in the client code, if the client code could be de-obfuscated. And how big a job writing the new server would be is dependent on how much logic was kept on the server side. Are there any Unity experts that can comment on whether this is do-able?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Spider-Gwen and Sp//dr are now available for all, and if you have gold to spare buy with instead of fractals as the equivalent cost in fractals is higher. I'm also using the remaining gold on my alt account for as many gold badges I can buy before switching to fractals for the same reason. My main account has all the gold badges so it's not a problem there.

Also, I think I found a way to defeat the 5-minute create fractals limit for sidekicks like the Mini-Mummy. There's a location in one zone that keeps my hero active, and I don't the see the snooze.

----------


## millsfan

> Petition signed!
> 
> Haven't been on the forum for over a week, just read the bad news today. What a bummer.
> 
> Also read a few comments about the desire to continue to run the game after they have pulled the plug. Not sure how viable this is...all we have in our cache is the client app (and the code is surely obfuscated). A new server would have to be reverse engineered based on what is found in the client code, if the client code could be de-obfuscated. And how big a job writing the new server would be is dependent on how much logic was kept on the server side. Are there any Unity experts that can comment on whether this is do-able?


I know if people are smart enough with computers, they can find a way to reopen a game.  A disney online game that was very popular was open 2005-2008, several years ago in 2013, a girl worked with some people to re open and it has been open since then. 

We would have to know someone smart to do this though, and even if we can have it re open, it wouldn't be the same, Id like Gazillion to just invest and keep it open in some form.  

I DO think they are dumb not to put this on mobile though, the investment would be worth it because MILLIONs of people use apple/android and would be immediately immersed into the game

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

86a51642b6ddf7bdeba09589045e634f.jpg Reached 4k annd got 150 characters to lvl 20 and got spidergwen to 40

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

I just need Dracula, Spider-Ham, Ultimate Thor, and AU Ultron and then I'm all good.

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

> I just need Dracula, Spider-Ham, Ultimate Thor, and AU Ultron and then I'm all good.


Lucky for you Dracula's on sale

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Members only though right?

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

Hey guys, it´s really sad the game is closing..So much fun over the last few years..I´ve been (like most of you) a player since the beginning and that´s why I kind of know everything about the game..I even found out a glitch on how to buy member-items as a non-member..I actually never used it because I was a member, but I think it could be pretty useful now, as one can´t buy a membership anymore and because it can not ruin gazillion in any way anymore..Soooo, if someone wants to know how it works, please write a private message to me as I still don´t feel comfortable posting it right here...Oh, and the thing about the worrying of the fractal hackers buying potions is unnecessary using this method, I already tried it and the potions you buy as a non-member are closed as the heroes were earlier in the game, so you own them but you can´t use them xP Greetings to all of you, former Ice Sun Prince, now Nova Spy Bard  :Smile: 


Oh, and also, where is this non-sleeping spot?  :Wink:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Oh, and also, where is this non-sleeping spot?


At the flower bed next to the door of Aunt May's house; you won't see the snooze balloon after 5 minutes.

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

> At the flower bed next to the door of Aunt May's house; you won't see the snooze balloon after 5 minutes.


Oh, I see. Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Oh, I see. Thanks


No problem. Your hero is too busy sneezing to fall asleep. Unfortunately it's not click-proof unlike hiding behind Uatu but I can live with that.

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Non-Sleeping spot?

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

> No problem. Your hero is too busy sneezing to fall asleep. Unfortunately it's not click-proof unlike hiding behind Uatu but I can live with that.


Speaking of clicking, may you please be my friend?

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

> Hey guys, it´s really sad the game is closing..So much fun over the last few years..I´ve been (like most of you) a player since the beginning and that´s why I kind of know everything about the game..I even found out a glitch on how to buy member-items as a non-member..I actually never used it because I was a member, but I think it could be pretty useful now, as one can´t buy a membership anymore and because it can not ruin gazillion in any way anymore..Soooo, if someone wants to know how it works, please write a private message to me as I still don´t feel comfortable posting it right here...Oh, and the thing about the worrying of the fractal hackers buying potions is unnecessary using this method, I already tried it and the potions you buy as a non-member are closed as the heroes were earlier in the game, so you own them but you can´t use them xP Greetings to all of you, former Ice Sun Prince, now Nova Spy Bard 
> 
> 
> Oh, and also, where is this non-sleeping spot?


Whoa you were ice sun prince I was tryna find him since
Never knew since I added u on nova u were him😂😂😂

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

Untitled.jpg

im really bored rnn...

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

Untitled.jpg

reached this earlier this week

----------


## Freezebacon170

You guys think we can reach 1000 pages before the game dies?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Sad to see that the game is closing.
I wish it could have picked up again.

----------


## CaptainMarvell

I really wish we could have played the Halloween zones one more time before everything closed up.  The unveiling of the Halloween zones was by far my favorite and most memorable time playing this game.  Dr Strange's house, wearing goofy masks, chasing the black cat, everything decorated for Halloween and its night time.  Great stuff.  I'm still holding out hope that someone, if not Gazillion creates a downloadable version of this with all of the zones.  Halloween, Christmas, the Fallen Zones.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

Untitled.jpg

we did that real fast perplexing

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Wikispaces subscription ended. http://superherosquadonline.wikispaces.com/

----------


## Charles LePage

> Wikispaces subscription ended. http://superherosquadonline.wikispaces.com/


How can we reactivate it?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> How can we reactivate it?


One of the "Organizers" would have to pay $50 for another year. Since the game is ending in two months I doubt any of us will do it.

----------


## boinks

Hey squaddies! I know most of you don't know/remember me but I go by the SHSO handle Strange Surfer Hawk. I used to play SHSO before Marvel Heroes beta came out... Dropping by to express how grateful I am with SHSO and its CBR community. When I was an active player and CBR member, I used to participate in tourneys and flash mobs and these were absolute fun times!

CBR Team Video 2012



All the best!
Strange Surfer Hawk

----------


## Ravin' Ray

I wasn't playing back then (just started an account and promptly ignored it), it's nice to see SHSO recognize the CBR gang. Wish they could give us a parting shot.

----------


## cpinheir

I've been getting a lot of 'unable to enter mission right now' errors today. Has that been happening to anyone else?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

It happens on occasion, more so on the slower laptop or connection.

----------


## cpinheir

> It happens on occasion, more so on the slower laptop or connection.


Thanks, Ray...that got me thinking about my connection, so I rebooted my DSL modem and I stopped getting that error after that!

----------


## makinaz

> Hey squaddies! I know most of you don't know/remember me but I go by the SHSO handle Strange Surfer Hawk. I used to play SHSO before Marvel Heroes beta came out... Dropping by to express how grateful I am with SHSO and its CBR community. When I was an active player and CBR member, I used to participate in tourneys and flash mobs and these were absolute fun times!
> 
> CBR Team Video 2012
> 
> 
> 
> All the best!
> Strange Surfer Hawk


Shocking Techno Girl here.
Those were the days. Lot of great players in that video.
I haven't played this game in ages, but I'll miss it.

----------


## Grand Magical

Hi Everybody! Hopefully coming back if I can remember my password to my account xD Might have to use my original instead of Grand Magical Shield though :/ Wish me luck  :Big Grin:

----------


## cpinheir

Incursion Imminent 

Marvel-Super-Hero-Squad-Online-6.jpg

----------


## Freezebacon170

So, are we having ''the last SHSO festival'' or something? Where everyone will be reunited on the same server?

Gosh, I'll miss this game. So many memories with it...

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> Gosh, I'll miss this game. So many memories with it...


Agreed.  So much time, effort and creativity that went into developing this game and its just going to be shut down.  Pretty depressing.

----------


## vatorZX

Hey guys. What do you think about this?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Ah, yes the rotating effect by pressing "Q" or "E".  Discovered it too.

----------


## vatorZX

> Ah, yes the rotating effect by pressing "Q" or "E".  Discovered it too.


Are you serious?

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Yes, it works an all the PCs I play on. The keys "Q" and "E" cause the hero to rotate counterclockwise and clockwise respectively, as do the keys "[" and "]". Also, as a legacy from DOS games, the WASD keys also move the heroes like the cursor keys.

----------


## vatorZX

> Yes, it works an all the PCs I play on. The keys "Q" and "E" cause the hero to rotate counterclockwise and clockwise respectively, as do the keys "[" and "]". Also, as a legacy from DOS games, the WASD keys also move the heroes like the cursor keys.


This is very useful for beginners. But watch the video carefully. I have created a mod for this game.

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

Let's set up a festival in Baxter Plaza. You can find me in my sergeant serene crusader.  I think we should do it during the Winter vacation.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> But watch the video carefully. I have created a mod for this game.


Do you mean the altered appearance of Spider-Man?

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

Hey guys? Do you wanna do the festival thing?

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

3 more days ;(

----------


## Charles LePage

SHSO, I do not regret any of the time or money I spent on you, and I will miss you dearly.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> SHSO, I do not regret any of the time or money I spent on you, and I will miss you dearly.


Ditto. I just hope it won't be Jan 1. Maybe they can stretch it out until Jan 31.

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

> Ditto. I just hope it won't be Jan 1. Maybe they can stretch it out until Jan 31.


Tomorrow everything ends

----------


## cpinheir

> Tomorrow everything ends


At Midnight PST, I am assuming..?

----------


## Myst Sparrow

Oh my, I have I have not logged for a while or played. 
Bye SHSO. 
Lancing Sparrow Sergeant

----------


## Crazy_Sean

Hello all, popping in with just under an hour to go until New Year here in Sweden.  I haven't played SHSO much since we got the news the game was being shut down.  When I told my boy Helmer the news, he got quite upset and decided he didn't want to play again, because he would be too sad when the plug was finally pulled.  Without Helmer playing and asking me to go on missions with him, I lost a bit of interest in the game.  And, in a funny way, I felt the same way as Helmer.  Each time I've played recently, when I've logged out I've felt a little bit sad.

So, we don't know if the game is going to close tomorrow or in a few days or more.  Whatever, I wish you all a great New Year.  Thanks for being companions in the game and on this forum.  Thanks especially to Spy and Charles and Ray and those other stalwarts of SHSO that started up this thread (and the wiki) and kept it going and were always ready with a bit of friendly advice and chat, and watched over things to ensure the spirit of this place was always good.  SHSO was the first online game I ever commited to, and this was the first online forum I ever joined.  There were ups and there were downs, but mainly it was a whole lot of fun; SHSO and this forum were fine places to be.

Excelsior.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Hello all, popping in with just under an hour to go until New Year here in Sweden.  I haven't played SHSO much since we got the news the game was being shut down.  When I told my boy Helmer the news, he got quite upset and decided he didn't want to play again, because he would be too sad when the plug was finally pulled.  Without Helmer playing and asking me to go on missions with him, I lost a bit of interest in the game.  And, in a funny way, I felt the same way as Helmer.  Each time I've played recently, when I've logged out I've felt a little bit sad.
> 
> So, we don't know if the game is going to close tomorrow or in a few days or more.  Whatever, I wish you all a great New Year.  Thanks for being companions in the game and on this forum.  Thanks especially to Spy and Charles and Ray and those other stalwarts of SHSO that started up this thread (and the wiki) and kept it going and were always ready with a bit of friendly advice and chat, and watched over things to ensure the spirit of this place was always good.  SHSO was the first online game I ever commited to, and this was the first online forum I ever joined.  There were ups and there were downs, but mainly it was a whole lot of fun; SHSO and this forum were fine places to be.
> 
> Excelsior.


I've also stayed away from the game.  It might sound weird for an adult to say this, but it did hurt to hear the game was being closed down.  But I'm here today, leveling up heroes and getting a few last achievements.  Maybe one last screenshot to end the year.

I hope you and your son and your whole family have a fantastic and safe New Year's Eve!

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> *I've also stayed away from the game.  It might sound weird for an adult to say this, but it did hurt to hear the game was being closed down.*  But I'm here today, leveling up heroes and getting a few last achievements.  Maybe one last screenshot to end the year.
> 
> I hope you and your son and your whole family have a fantastic and safe New Year's Eve!


It doesn't sound weird.  For me, all the sights and sounds remind me of my kids when they were just learning how to use a computer.  It DOES hurt to know this game won't be around anymore.  I played as Captain Marvel today for the final time.  Maybe I'm talking out of my butt here, but I really think he exists in the game because of me.  I did A LOT of campaigning to have him in the game before he was added, back when there were developers lurking in the forum.  I even remember one of them telling me a shortly before he was added that I was going to be excited.  I kind of want to go on a rant as to why closing this game is a bad idea for Marvel, but honestly, it won't do a bit of good.  I'm just going to enjoy these MARVELOUS last few moments with the game before it belongs to history.

----------


## Charles LePage

Happy New Year!  Welcome to 2017!

shso2017_2.jpg

----------


## cpinheir

> Happy New Year!  Welcome to 2017!
> 
> shso2017_2.jpg


Happy New Year!

Was pleasantly surprised to see the game is still online this morning....I wonder how much longer we have until it goes dark?

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

> Happy New Year!
> 
> Was pleasantly surprised to see the game is still online this morning....I wonder how much longer we have until it goes dark?


YES
!!!!!!! !!! HaPPY NEW YEar GUyS WELCOME 2017

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

Any of you guys online?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Any of you guys online?


I am!  Just got Battle Armor Thor to level 40.

I saw a squad at level 19 yesterday.  Kind of broke my heart, as they must have just started that squad, and it's all going away soon.

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

> I am!  Just got Battle Armor Thor to level 40.
> 
> I saw a squad at level 19 yesterday.  Kind of broke my heart, as they must have just started that squad, and it's all going away soon.


From what I noticed, there are not only a lot of Squad-Level 19-Guys, but also people who have the 4-year-account medallion equipped, themselves being a "low level" Squad of 300 (more or less). Means, even though some people didn´t play this game very often, they came back just now to play at least one time again before it closes...interesting  :Big Grin:  ....THIS GAME IS TOO GREAT TO STOP! I just wasted over 100k fractals on Boxes today, trying to get XP-Potions...I got some, but it would have been way easier with a shield membership  :Big Grin:  Best regards to all Squads out there, Nova Spy Bard  :Smile:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I just wasted over 100k fractals on Boxes today, trying to get XP-Potions...I got some, but it would have been way easier with a shield membership


Eh, same here, I've got 700k unused fractals and would love to max out all my heroes to 40, Au Ultron being my only missing hero.

----------


## Charles LePage

Since I let my paid membership lapse, I also have to buy boxes to get level up potions.  I offered to send Gazillion money to get my membership back, but they said "no thank you."

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Heck, even just one day of membership might get me all the XP potions I need!

----------


## Mina Harker

Superhero Squad Online is currently still running on Firefox browsers but it's essentially on autopilot. They plan on shutting it down some time this month.

I think part of the problem was a year or two ago when they got greedy and reduced the fractals. Some relatively difficult missions were only dishing out maybe twelve Fractals (if not less). You got more just from wandering the zones for three minutes. And they got VERY over priced. The Agent Only features were a joke and often were features that used to be available to everyone (i.e. certain characters or the character badges). For example I got Loki a while back and they made him Agent only so I can't get his gold badge (allowing me to reach level forty with him) unless I have agent status. It's frustrating because the game is about to end forever and I know he'd be level forty if I could just get that badge.

They also made it very hard for the monster-lovers to get characters like Dracula or Frankenstein's Monster and honestly their version of the Frankenstein Monster was surprisingly good. I had braced myself for a simple minded and obnoxious Zeitgeist movie stereotype but instead it was Adam, the well spoke, literature loving novel-accurate and early comics accurate version of The Creature. I'll miss him. I doubt there will ever be such a good version of him in other games.

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

It's really great that SHSO is still running, as I was a player from the very beginning (Like a lot of people here), I wanted to see the last minutes of SHSO until it fades away, so I woke up at 8:30 am after the new years celebration to be online around 9am, which was 12am pst  :Big Grin:  The game didn't shut down though, so I was happy about that too. What I really didn't like about it right now, is that even though Gazillion said it would run until January, they cancelled the weekly Agent only Sale, and they didn't bring back Werewolf on the full moon in december...I don't need any of those Heroes as I have them all except Au Ultron too, though it was sad to see the game fading away like that without any care being taken of in the end...I looked through some of the "daily bugle" posts on heroup.com today, (the Update posts), and I went back into a time, when there wasn't even the recharged Update but a prize wheel instead....the good old times...or was it? I know exactly the feeling I had when I first walked around using Black Suit Spider-Man as Agent only Hero (that was in 2011), ir was really cool to have this Hero that others didn't have, even though you paid to get him...for me, shso was never that kind of a money making game, and maybe, in the end, that was what it ruined it.. I also remember when there were the normal challenges, and when you finally reached Squad-Level 540, you were the proud owner of Future Foundation Spider-Man and automatically one of the best players, because back then, there was the max Level 11....The game improved a lot since then, just remember smaller things like the general hub on the top right corner, which lets you Kind of do everything instead of the two hubs on the bottom left and right. But also bigger changes like introducing the Achievements, crises editions, survival missions, or even sidekicks and the crafting! Those were big changes, sure, but it was great, just like the decision to kick that good old price wheel into a bucket and work with fractals...the other side of this, and that is, in my opinion, the reason while shso didn't work out, was the great great time after the recharged Update on June 26th 2014 if I remember right. We had this whole new Set of Things to do and Kind of unlimited money to spend on...If you wanted to make even more, buy a Jr. S.H.I.E.L.D. Membership and get 4x the amount....four times...four...I mean, this was ridiculous in a great way for us, and at first for Gazillion too. A lot of people did buy memberships because they wanted to make more money, so Gazillion made more money...just until "everyone" bought his year of membership, so no one needed another...Gazillion didn't get much money from that anymore...then they seemed to try to make the Gold bundles more useful, Carnage (Gold only) but also the Level 40 badges which were Gold only too should do the Job. That was around the June 6th 2015 Update (One year later) when they realized they needed to change something. So they went on making things more pricey, fractal earning really ridiculous (in a bad way this time, especially if one was used to the way it was before) and started to make the Heroes that were expensive more powerful, so that they were worth their money...Combine this with the Level 40 badges, und you have great Heroes that are hard to get and a Level that can't be reached without paying. Sure, a lot of people felt like Gazillion just got very greedy, I felt the same way too. Until I realized that the whole System got a little out of their lines...Some Heroes weren't even a little powerful enough to compete in crises missions, while others were an easy must have to complete them. The Heroes got better, more powerful, the crises editions got harder, the achievements were "done" (at least the ones that motivated the most players) and rewards were just crap...Who talked about 12 fractals a mission?  :Wink: 

So, long speech: I wouldn't say that Gazillion got greedy, I would say they were too nice to us, gave us a new Hero every week, tried to improve old ones, Set up events every now and then, designed awesome Heroes..and villains, they had so much plans, but because they were so great developers that cared about their players, they might have lost their sight on the money, and when they realized that Problem, they cut in too seriously with just a compensation of 3.000 fractals...I remember exatly the..well, you could call it a shitstorm at that Day in June 2015, because they had to take us the fractals away so we would buy Gold or memberships...Iron Man Midas and the XP Potions were the same idea: take earned fractals away so the we have to earn new ones.

Of course this is all my speculation or my point of view, but I do believe that it is/was this way, and I am really sad that it had to end this way, seeing all the improvements that the game went throught, and all the things that could have been improved in the Future, or content that would have been nice in there..And what's a fact is that I have never seen a game like SHSO, and I would gladly spend another bunch of money on it rather than let it die...But the decision is done, sadly...Goodbye my dear Super Hero Squad Online, see you in Super Hero City and HeroUp!  :Smile:

----------


## Myst Sparrow

Hi, i was playing MH 2016 and i saw a Super Group named Super Hero Squad Online Hero Up. Does anyone know about this?

----------


## Charles LePage

> Hi, i was playing MH 2016 and i saw a Super Group named Super Hero Squad Online Hero Up. Does anyone know about this?


What is a "super group" in relation to Marvel Heroes 2016?

----------


## Myst Sparrow

It is a group of people that play together, a clan, a family, eetc...  It is what MH 201* calls these.
the Player named Mandolian is in this group.

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

> It is a group of people that play together, a clan, a family, eetc...  It is what MH 201* calls these.
> the Player named Mandolian is in this group.


Never heard of it tbh

----------


## Myst Sparrow

Ugh, ok. Guess I wait for the player to come back on.

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

Question: What does Dark Surfer say upon entering? 
I would look on the wiki, but, you know, there is no wiki anymore  :Frown:

----------


## cpinheir

> Question: What does Dark Surfer say upon entering? 
> I would look on the wiki, but, you know, there is no wiki anymore


Upon Entering: "It's always darkest before the dawn."

And FYI, you can still find a cached version of the wiki on the Wayback Machine:  https://web.archive.org/web/20140221...om/Dark+Surfer

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

> Upon Entering: "It's always darkest before the dawn."
> 
> And FYI, you can still find a cached version of the wiki on the Wayback Machine:  https://web.archive.org/web/20140221...om/Dark+Surfer


Heeey, thanks man, that comes in handy  :Smile:  Though most of the visuals seem to be removed sadly... I can just repeat it over and over again, it's a shame that this game is going down :/ But thanks anyway  :Smile:

----------


## cpinheir

> Heeey, thanks man, that comes in handy  Though most of the visuals seem to be removed sadly... I can just repeat it over and over again, it's a shame that this game is going down :/ But thanks anyway


No problem. Yeah, I noticed that some of the images were missing....not sure why they weren't captured. You might try a different date, they might have made a better capture on a different day. Oddly, the last time that they had taken a snapshot was in 2014, but there were some other dates they had taken snapshots of the site prior to that.

----------


## cpinheir

This morning I was able to play SHSO, but just now I was going to log in again, but heroup.com is redirecting to marvel heroes signup page. Can anybody else confirm? 

I am guessing the end has finally come  :Frown:

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> heroup.com is redirecting to marvel heroes signup page. Can anybody else confirm?


Same here.  :Frown: 

I want to thanks everyone for the gaming community experience, it's sad that the game has ended, but at least it has happened. Hugs.

----------


## Charles LePage

> Same here. 
> 
> I want to thanks everyone for the gaming community experience, it's sad that the game has ended, but at least it has happened. Hugs.


Yes, I just tried and was redirected as well.

Thank you all as well!  

"Things end. That's all. Everything ends, and it's always sad. But everything begins again too, and that's... always happy. Be happy. I'll look after everything else." The Twelfth Doctor

----------


## cpinheir

- Thanks to Gaz for making a great game that will not be forgotten. And thanks for for the extra 10 days that came as a welcome surprise!
- Thanks to Spy for creating and maintaining this thread, and to all the great people that have answered my numerous questions here, especially back when I was a noob!
- Final thanks to all the people that I had the pleasure of running missions with over the years, especially those that invited me to numerous missions over the last few weeks and helped this game to go out with a bang!

----------


## Freezebacon170

Thank you everyone! Why don't we take this moment to tell how you met SHSO? I first saw it back in 2011, when I was 10. I was goofing around on Youtube when I saw Mrgamerus SHSO ''First Look video''. I quickly got into the computer, and dowload the game files. I started playing with Cyclops only, as my parents would not let me pay Membership yet (Good luck getting Spider-Man just by using the Roulette). I remember the friendly environment the game had. I can also recall sending Friend Requests to everyone who had a cool hero. As everyone in the server were either playing as Falcon, Thing, Ms. Marvel, or Cyclops. I loved playing missions with people who had Spider-Man or Daredevil. Hoping someday I would own them. I remeber the Hellicarrier, and spending hours thinking about all the rooms I would get once I had money. Hoping to get gold on the Roulette, unlocking Daredevil and 80's Storm by doing the challenges, following each and every update. You guys remeber the 2013 Winter drawing contest? The livestream where they confirmed Iron Fist (I was following that Live just in hopes for the confirmation of Iron Fist)? The Squad Time episodes? God I will miss this game, I will certainly do.

Thank you Gaz, thank you for everything you've done. You were responsible for my first interaction on a Online game. And I hope the best of sucess for you on Marvel Heroes.

Thank you everyone, I hope we can keep the thread by talking about new Marvel movies, games, series, etc... I hope the best for you guys also.

I hope you all have a wonderful day.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Ah, I learned about SHSO from the news of CBR as it was back then. Our of curiosity, I signed up for an account within the first week or so, then promptly forgot it until I reuturned home from a two-week stay in South Korea in December 2012. So it was in January 2013 that I actually started playing, and the Christmas decors were still up. Back then it was still playable on my 2008-era netbook with the original Intel Atom CPU. For months I played for free and then took the plunge, then when the 12-month offer with Iron Spider and Giganto was announced I was among the first to grab the opportunity. I didn't play with other CBR'ers a much as some of you have, but still had my fair share.

I'll have to add that my second account, which I created so that I could play against myself to complete the card game challenges and then achievements, was very successful. I said it before, I believe it is the "winningest" account, having first won a Classic Wolverine code with two weeks membership from MrGamesRus, then the Superior Spider-Man Facebook contest, winning Spider-Woman again on FB and then being SHSO's last Twitter winner with Scarlet Witch, and then one of three co-winners of the War Machine Mk II FB contest; it accumulated 50 days total of membership (7 weeks plus one day bonus because of a shop glitch) enabling me to buy all the agent heroes and sidekicks plus EotE Spidey's gold badge, my squad level for that was in the 5700 range and I had 16 level 40 players.

I'll miss the game and the active discussion we had here as well as the codebreaker reports and the suggestions for new heroes.

----------


## cpinheir

I had discovered SHSO in Sept 2012. City of Heroes had recently announced their plans to shut down, and I was looking for a game to replace it. I had encountered info about Marvel Heroes, but the beta was not yet open (and a few months later when I finally was able to play the beta, my PC was much to slow for it to be playable). I also stumbled across SHSO, and I was hesitant to sign up at first as it appeared to be a kids game. But since it was free to play, I had nothing to lose but time, so I gave it a try. It didn't take long to realize that the game was quite enjoyable for both kids and adults. From the start, I enjoyed mostly playing the missions. The card game I usually avoided....it could be fun when I was in the mood, but dealing with solving problems all day long with my job, I didn't usually feel applying the concentration necessary to playing the card game. I just wanted something easy and carthartic , and playing the missions was it. 

In the early days my focus was to play the challenges. Like Ray, I had created an alternate account so I could more easily completed the card challenges. In those days, it was harder to earn gold to get the premium heroes, so I also used the second account to get more gold by completing the challenges there. 

I stumbled onto this CBR thread around the time Fin Fang Foom was released as a craftable sidekick. Gaz hadn't supplied much info about crafting....they were especially lacking on letting us know which missions would award which crafting parts. So after googling around a bit, I found what I was looking for here, and I have been a frequent visitor ever since! 

BTW, I did eventually try Marvel Heroes again once I got a more powerful PC. I started splitting my time between that and SHSO once Hero Up had started slowing down in their development. While I enjoyed SHSO more, I find MH is enjoyable also, although a little overly-complex to master. I understand they are in the process of simplifying their character skill tree, so that's a step in the right direction. It is free to play (with premium stuff to buy if you so desire), so if you are looking for a game to satisfy your craving for a Marvel game, I would recommend giving it a try.

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> This morning I was able to play SHSO, but just now I was going to log in again, but heroup.com is redirecting to marvel heroes signup page. Can anybody else confirm? 
> 
> I am guessing the end has finally come


Incredibly depressing.   :Frown:

----------


## Carmaicol

I keep waiting for a last ride, too bad the end came too soon. I started playing in April 2012 and keep doing it daily, just missing a couple of days until last year, no other game like it.

I made an album with some of my favorite screencaps, you can only upload 3 here: http://imgur.com/a/QAZdy

----------


## ScarXL

I will never ever play any Gazillion game ever again, watch Trisha ruin all their games now.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

If you're all in the mood for nostalgia, you can check out SHSO's YouTube channel while it is still up at https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXv...IUbiwFxFN7C7-Q

Here's a classic:

----------


## Ravin' Ray

More nostalgia stuff: I was able to find the URLs for several graphics and guides that SHSO had on its cloud storage.

Daily Bugle Mission headlines
https://d13m2pbs70v5xe.cloudfront.ne...and_apples.png
https://d13m2pbs70v5xe.cloudfront.ne...bombs_away.png
https://d13m2pbs70v5xe.cloudfront.ne...rmammu_mia.png
https://d13m2pbs70v5xe.cloudfront.ne...s/flame_on.png
https://d13m2pbs70v5xe.cloudfront.ne...eezer_burn.png
https://d13m2pbs70v5xe.cloudfront.ne...e_invasion.png
https://d13m2pbs70v5xe.cloudfront.ne...magneteors.png
https://d13m2pbs70v5xe.cloudfront.ne..._problems1.png
https://d13m2pbs70v5xe.cloudfront.ne..._onslaught.png
https://d13m2pbs70v5xe.cloudfront.ne...t_invasion.png
https://d13m2pbs70v5xe.cloudfront.ne...ppa-skrull.png
https://d13m2pbs70v5xe.cloudfront.ne...bad_breath.png

Mission and Card games guides
https://d13m2pbs70v5xe.cloudfront.ne...ions-Guide.pdf
https://d13m2pbs70v5xe.cloudfront.ne...Game-Rules.pdf
https://d13m2pbs70v5xe.cloudfront.ne...Game-Guide.pdf

Wallpapers
https://d13m2pbs70v5xe.cloudfront.ne...oup_wp16x9.jpg
https://d13m2pbs70v5xe.cloudfront.ne...9_violet_2.jpg
https://d13m2pbs70v5xe.cloudfront.ne...x9_green_2.jpg
https://d13m2pbs70v5xe.cloudfront.ne...6x9_blue_2.jpg
https://d13m2pbs70v5xe.cloudfront.ne...16x9_red_2.jpg
https://d13m2pbs70v5xe.cloudfront.ne...6x9_gold_2.jpg

Banners
https://d13m2pbs70v5xe.cloudfront.ne...r-350px_v3.jpg
https://d13m2pbs70v5xe.cloudfront.ne...kiAvengers.png
https://d13m2pbs70v5xe.cloudfront.ne...sArchanged.png

I'm saving them all as mementos.

----------


## CaptainMarvell

Here are a few pics from my library from over the years.  

In this one, I was at work talking with my wife on the phone and I heard my son playing this in the background.  So I logged in from work, found him and we did a mission together.  I could hear him yelling "Mom!!  Mom!!  I'm doing a mission with brown Wolverine!!!"  He never knew it was me  :Wink: 



Here my son figured out a way to break Villainville:

----------


## CaptainMarvell

My boy Marv:


Wolverines sitting on a couch together.  My kids will honestly miss the Hellcarrier the most:

----------


## CaptainMarvell

Here's my whole album:

http://imgur.com/a/4ATb3

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> Here my son figured out a way to break Villainville:


Bug screencaps are one of my favorites. I screencapped some myself. I'll have to dig them up.

----------


## Freezebacon170

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGhf...C40B6&index=16

This sound track will be stuck with me for god damn ever.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Yeah I saw the playlist too. Wanna use it for my own background music.

And, an alternative name for Avengers Thor:


A plain circle around Cyclops:

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

officialyofficial.jpg
2099.jpg
spoder2099.jpg

Some of my screencaps. RIP SHSO. They could of warned us like "1 more week left to play" but NOPE. Just go ahead and redirect.

----------


## ScarXL

Found the link to the Fallen Asgard music, it's called "Battle Lines" and produced by Audio Network:

https://www.audionetwork.com/track/s...e+Lines&sort=5

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Wow, I can't believe its over.
All the fun times I had. Randomly flying around was my favorite.

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

Man, I wish that we had more time  :Frown:

----------


## CaptainMarvell

It really is kind of jarring to think I'll never play this game again.  No more missions.  No more flying through the zones.  No more card game.  No more holiday or fallen zones.  I hear the music from the Baxter plaza zone on YouTube and I want to cry. lol  I seriously spent so much time in that zone.  I knew this game wouldn't last forever because that's not realistic, but Marvel is still pretty popular and a lot of work has already gone into this game.  I was thinking it would've been around for around 10 years or so.  If it had to go earlier than that, they would sell an offline version of it.  But to just simply trash it seems like a total waste.  A lot of people came back when they heard the game was closing and right there, they could have offered to sell an offline version of the game for like $100.  People would have bought it for sure.  I know I would have. lol

----------


## Freezebacon170

> It really is kind of jarring to think I'll never play this game again.  No more missions.  No more flying through the zones.  No more card game.  No more holiday or fallen zones.  I hear the music from the Baxter plaza zone on YouTube and I want to cry. lol  I seriously spent so much time in that zone.  I knew this game wouldn't last forever because that's not realistic, but Marvel is still pretty popular and a lot of work has already gone into this game.  I was thinking it would've been around for around 10 years or so.  If it had to go earlier than that, they would sell an offline version of it.  But to just simply trash it seems like a total waste.  A lot of people came back when they heard the game was closing and right there, they could have offered to sell an offline version of the game for like $100.  People would have bought it for sure.  I know I would have. lol


I don't think I would purchase the game to play Offline. For me, the best part of the game was walking around meeting new people with other heroes and chatting with them. Doing missions with Randoms, friends, etc... They should've sold the game rights to another company. Maybe we would be receiving even more updates. Like the good ol'days in 2012, 2013, 2014, and the start of 2015.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

From former SHSO co-developer SuperGenius:

http://supergeniusstudio.com/marvel-...-squad-online/

Includes developer screencaps.

----------


## Charles LePage

> From former SHSO co-developer SuperGenius:
> 
> http://supergeniusstudio.com/marvel-...-squad-online/
> 
> Includes developer screencaps.


That's fantastic, thank you!

----------


## cpinheir

> From former SHSO co-developer SuperGenius:
> 
> http://supergeniusstudio.com/marvel-...-squad-online/
> 
> Includes developer screencaps.


I found it interesting that the developer said the SHSO team was let go as far back as 2015. I know some of us were holding out hope earlier in 2016 that maybe there were some devs busily working on moving away from NPAPI, but I guess even then the game was already doomed.

----------


## Nisus

So sad :/
I remember the flash mobs, they were amazing. I have some screens from the old forum (I can't remember the user who posted them).
401983_169107569871941_1409948801_n.jpg
p6K8Nl.jpg

----------


## Freezebacon170

You guys saw the Iron Fist trailer? Thought it was amazing. Can't wait.

----------


## Charles LePage

Take a look at the comment I found here:

https://www.change.org/p/gazillion-e...v2csvqiQP9yCPH

Capture.jpg

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Eric "Snacks"!

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

Missing SHSO so much ;(

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> Missing SHSO so much ;(


I'm right there with ya buddy.  I really thought they wouldn't let it die like this.  I thought for sure they'd offer an offline version of it.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

> I thought for sure they'd offer an offline version of it.


Methinks if they had done this it would dissuade players from trying Marvel Heroes. Unless they offer it for profit so they'd still earn something.

----------


## Nova Spy Bard

It's strange, I do miss SHSO too, though I kind of still have in my mind something like "They'll bring it back anyway sometime" or "Maybe they are working on it and releasing a Marvel SHSO 2.0" or something similar....Even though I know that won't happen, I still can't accept the fact that it'll be gone forever, and never be played again....meh..

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> Methinks if they had done this it would dissuade players from trying Marvel Heroes. Unless they offer it for profit so they'd still earn something.


That's why I was thinking of them selling for like $100 to download or something.  Get all the characters and zones, but obviously you wouldn't be able to interact with other users since it would be an offline version.  Seems like a waste to just throw it away after all those years of work.





> It's strange, I do miss SHSO too, though I kind of still have in my mind something like "They'll bring it back anyway sometime" or "Maybe they are working on it and releasing a Marvel SHSO 2.0" or something similar....Even though I know that won't happen, *I still can't accept the fact that it'll be gone forever, and never be played again*....meh..


Yeah I feel the same way.  I know its just a game, but I can't stop treating this like a death of a friend or something.

----------


## CleverSkyVapor

I'm really surprised this hasn't shown up on a private server somewhere.

----------


## ScarXL

I really miss this game and most of all playing as my fav hero, Spidey.

----------


## Freezebacon170

So much time spent here...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTji...QSWOw&index=97

----------


## Crazy_Sean

> So much time spent here...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTji...QSWOw&index=97


Yeah, spending hard-earned fractals on boxes!  I loved getting the rare cards as much as getting the heroes/villains.  Although there was always a pile of crap in those boxes, too!

Good to know this thread is still alive.  My boy Helmer just asked me again about Marvel Heroes, and whether Winter Soldier is a playable hero in that game.  He knew nothing about Winter Soldier until he started playing SHSO, and now he's obsessed with him.  I bought the Captain America vol 5 collected book so that we could read the Winter Soldier 'origin' story together.

I'm quite conflicted as to whether to try Marvel Heroes.  On the one hand, it makes sense; on the other, well, Gaz pulled the plug on SHSO as soon as the profits dried up, so no doubt they would do it again with MH.  I don't think I'm ready just yet for another kick in the butt to my emotional investment in a game.  Not to say I could ever get emotional about a game again as much as I did about SHSO.

Still, to all you fine people out there, I wish you a happy Valborg weekend from Sweden:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walpurgis_Night

Excelsior

----------


## Ravin' Ray

MrGamesRus hasn't forgotten SHSO:

https://www.facebook.com/MrGamesRusS...26323937408395

https://mrgamesrus.wordpress.com/201...animated-gifs/

----------


## Charles LePage

> MrGamesRus hasn't forgotten SHSO:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MrGamesRusS...26323937408395
> 
> https://mrgamesrus.wordpress.com/201...animated-gifs/


God bless you, Mr. GamesRus.

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

He released some vids about SHSO

----------


## Ravin' Ray

There's a Change,org petition to revive SHSO:

https://www.change.org/p/http-www-ga...-and-save-shso

And a Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/2saveshso/

----------


## beanroaster

I started playing Marvel Heroes last November (with the shuttering of SHSO looming) and have LOVED it. My oldest two boys play with me and love it as well. My main problem has been my younger two boys (5 and 8). I'm not ready to turn them loose in an ARPG with an online component and characters that are teen+ in nature and voiceover. I SO wish I still had SHSO to let them cut their teeth on the Marvel Universe and online gaming as well. *sigh*

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

This is interesting: theheroup.com

----------


## Charles LePage

https://whois.icann.org/en/lookup?name=theheroup.com

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

What does this even mean? Is the game coming back or is this just a webarchive?

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

> What does this even mean? Is the game coming back or is this just a webarchive?


Never mind. Checked the link and source info along with the ICANN website and it prove that it's fake.

----------


## cpinheir

> There's a Change,org petition to revive SHSO:
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/http-www-ga...-and-save-shso
> 
> And a Facebook page:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/2saveshso/


Petition signed, fingers crossed.

Still playing MH, but would trade that game for SHSO in a heartbeat.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Watching MrGamesRus' SHSO videos makes me realize how fun the game was. Especially wandering around the zones decorated for the holidays. And who can forget the music?

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Really missing Hero Up lately, I don't want all these memories to just be memories.

----------


## Charles LePage

Have any of you tried playing Contest Of Champions?  It's not SHSO by any means, but it's entertaining and fun.

----------


## Crazy_Sean

How would you rate it for a 10-going-on-11 year-old, Charles?  I'm trying to decide what Marvel-related game to play with Helmer now SHSO is no more (*sob*), and reading the reviews of the game it seems the issues for some parents are the unmoderated chat and the fact the game glitches quite a lot.  Would you think this is a better (fun) game than Marvel Heroes, both of which get a 13+ age-rating, which seems to me a tad harsh on both games (Helmer plays both Plants vs Zombies:Garden Warfare and Overwatch, and doesn't seem too psychologically damaged as yet...).

I've been thinking about SHSO quite a lot recently, maybe because it's the school holidays and Helmer and I would have had a lot of time to play together.  Some days when I have a bit of time to myself I ponder what I would like to do, and this rush of remembrance comes over me for SHSO and I realise there would have been nothing I would have liked better than taking a spin in SHSO!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Not directly SHSO related, but Gazillion's remaining game Marvel Heroes is shutting down. Articles say that Disney and Marvel are terminating their relationship with Gaz. I guess that means any official revival of SHSO is well and truly dead.

https://www.cbr.com/disney-shutters-marvel-heroes/

----------


## Charles LePage

I saw that too, Ray.  It's the holiday season, so it's time to shut down another Gazillion/Marvel game.

----------


## cpinheir

> Not directly SHSO related, but Gazillion's remaining game Marvel Heroes is shutting down. Articles say that Disney and Marvel are terminating their relationship with Gaz. I guess that means any official revival of SHSO is well and truly dead.
> 
> https://www.cbr.com/disney-shutters-marvel-heroes/


I had started playing MH in 2015 when SHSO updates slowed up considerably, and essentially split my time between the two...although after the SHSO shutdown announcement in Oct 2016, I played only SHSO until the day it closed...then went back to playing MH. I figured MH would be good for at least a few more years, but to my shock it will shut slightly less than a year after SHSO did.

My desire to get as many heroes to level 40 kept me going in SHSO for the final months. I'm trying to find reasons to play out the final days of MH....but I already have maxed all the heroes, and since the long-promised 'omega patch' will never come, there's not much to motivate me to return. 

I remember that the forum here, in the final months, was mostly expressing sadness. The official MH forums have been mostly toxic for months, due to factors such as Gaz continuously delaying content updates, or even failing to communicate to their player base. Not to mention the accusations of sexual harassment against their CEO. I have a feeling that the MH shutdown has more to with Disney pulling the license and trying to distance themselves from the scandal, and less about lack of profitability. The console had just been released, and had the license until 2019. At worst, they could have kept things in maintenance mode until then. But I am guessing Disney used a loophole in the contract to pull the license early due to the scandal.

I have heard that Square/Enix will be making some kind of Marvel game, I hope that turns out to be fun. In the meantime, I guess I will make another attempt at playing Champions Online, and maybe Future Fight as well. Oh, I should mention I also recently tried Freedom Force Vs Third Reich. I had never heard of this game before....kind of old-school, dates back a dozen years or so. I'm still trying to figure out how to play and whether or not it will be fun. The interesting thing about it is, it has a large amount of mods for it, specifically some player-created Marvel and DC mods that allow you play from hundreds of different heroes....I even saw the Squadron Supreme heroes in that mod pack! I may even try my hand at making some offbeat characters using the mod tools....I haven't seen any meshes/skins for Valiant heroes such as X-O Man-o-war, so maybe I'll take a stab at that.

Hope everyone enjoys the upcoming holidays....peace!

----------


## Charles LePage

It's worse than originally reported:

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/11...mber-promised/

----------


## cpinheir

> It's worse than originally reported:
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/11...mber-promised/


Yep, that's not just the end of MH, it is now the end of Gaz completely. All employees let go the day before Thanksgiving. That's a fine 'thank you' for all the 60 hour weeks the devs put in. The only good news is several other game companies (such as Blizzard) have shouted out to the newly-unemployed Gaz devs and have invited them to apply for positions there.

----------


## Charles LePage

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/11...ng-fans-irate/

"Earlier this month we told you about how Marvel Heroes developer Gazillion Entertainment laid off all of the company’s employees just before Thanksgiving (without PTO or severance pay, no less) and were shutting the game down on December 31st, 2017. This came as Disney severed its ties to the company, which was the catalyst for the game coming to an end. Now what few fans of the game remain are about to be even more disappointed as this tweet was sent out, letting people know the game would be shutting down immediately with little warning.

Posted November 27, 2017"

----------


## Master Planner

Such great games,ruined by incompetence....

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

Hello dead board. This has peaked my interest: https://www.pcgamesn.com/dmca-exemption-online-games

----------


## Ravin' Ray

The SHSO FB page is still up. Hope it doesn't get closed, or maybe it can be archived. So many great announcements and contests there.

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Hello Squaddies.

Today is the first anniversary of the closure of SHSO. Yep, can't believe a whole year has passed. So many good memories.

----------


## marsinterplanetaryprophet

Im boutta drop marvel from being my favorite.*♂️*♂️

----------


## marvel2136

https://venturebeat.com/2018/06/25/t...pBcEUifQ%3D%3D

It's coming back!!!!!!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Trion needs to negotiate a new license with Disney/Marvel to bring back SHSO and Marvel Heroes, I believe.

----------


## Starter Set

I wouldn't mind for marvel heroes to come back once cleanse of the stench of Gazillion.

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> https://venturebeat.com/2018/06/25/t...pBcEUifQ%3D%3D
> 
> It's coming back!!!!!!


No where in that article does it say its coming back, as exciting as that would be.  However, I do think there's maybe an outside possibility of the game returning in some form now.

----------


## IceCubeNWA

> No where in that article does it say its coming back, as exciting as that would be.  However, I do think there's maybe an outside possibility of the game returning in some form now.


Hey man, if you with me you want this game to come back, we gotta contact Trion or make a petition or something to bring this game back. Trion only has a handful of games and if they saw there was a demand for SHSO they would find a way to bring it back

----------


## cpinheir

If you guys haven't tried Future Fight yet, now is a good time to give it a whirl. This month they are celebrating 4 year anniversary, lots of free in-game goodies. IMO it's the closest you're going to get to SHSO until someone resurrects it. 

Similarities to SHSO:
* large roster of Marvel heroes and villains to play.
* an abundance of 3D mission maps to run your characters though.
* acquire new powers as you level your characters.
* achievements with rewards.
* freemium model.

Differences from SHSO:
* multiplayer modes are kinda meh.
* no zones, card game, arcade.
* mobile only (but you could always play it using an emulator on your desktop).
* no cartoonish rendering of game world/characters.

Take care, guys!

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

Hey y'all. I know you guys have probably given up hope on MSHSO returning. But I'm glad to tell you there are a bunch of people working on rewrites and sequels to MSHSO.

The first one I wanna talk about is a game called Legacy Squad. This is a sequel to MSHSO. A bunch of Russians are working on it however it uses Unreal Engine. The game will be downloadable instead of being on a browser. However you won't have accounts anymore, instead your game progress is saved on your PC. As of now there is an unofficial Pre pre alpha that one of the members leaked. You can join their discord server to request characters and check out progress. The release date is undefined however since it's a small team working on something much larger than SHSO. It's probably gonna come out 2020-21. 

The second one is called Ultimate Squad. This is a complete rewrite of MSHSO using Unity. This one is gonna come out much sooner. The Pre Alpha will come out by the end of the Summer vacation. So far, there is less progress/news about it since it was started after Legacy Squad. I will also post their discord link in this post. They also have a temporary website. 

LINKS:
The Youtube video with the demo download link :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13PRgZlIKoY
The Discord Server for Legacy Squad:https://discord.gg/w5VKY2
The Discord Server for Ultimate Squad:https://discord.gg/aVmDgN
Ultimate Squad's Temporary Website:https://project-squad.webnode.com/

HERO UP, SQUADDIES

----------


## CaptainMarvell

> Hey y'all. I know you guys have probably given up hope on MSHSO returning. But I'm glad to tell you there are a bunch of people working on rewrites and sequels to MSHSO.
> 
> The first one I wanna talk about is a game called Legacy Squad. This is a sequel to MSHSO. A bunch of Russians are working on it however it uses Unreal Engine. The game will be downloadable instead of being on a browser. However you won't have accounts anymore, instead your game progress is saved on your PC. As of now there is an unofficial Pre pre alpha that one of the members leaked. You can join their discord server to request characters and check out progress. The release date is undefined however since it's a small team working on something much larger than SHSO. It's probably gonna come out 2020-21. 
> 
> The second one is called Ultimate Squad. This is a complete rewrite of MSHSO using Unity. This one is gonna come out much sooner. The Pre Alpha will come out by the end of the Summer vacation. So far, there is less progress/news about it since it was started after Legacy Squad. I will also post their discord link in this post. They also have a temporary website. 
> 
> LINKS:
> The Youtube video with the demo download link :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13PRgZlIKoY
> The Discord Server for Legacy Squad:https://discord.gg/w5VKY2
> ...


Wow!  This is great news!  I'm cautiously optimistic.  I'd love to play this game again, in any form.  I always figured someone somewhere had SHSO on their local computer and just play by themselves.  I kind of thought instead of closing, Gazillion/Marvel would just sell an offline version.  Have randomized AI controlled heroes walking through the towns, randomized AI heroes join missions, etc.  Glad to see people are passionate about bringing it back.  I don't want to get my hopes up too high, but this is exciting.  I literally have dreams about playing this game again.

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

> Wow!  This is great news!  I'm cautiously optimistic.  I'd love to play this game again, in any form.  I always figured someone somewhere had SHSO on their local computer and just play by themselves.  I kind of thought instead of closing, Gazillion/Marvel would just sell an offline version.  Have randomized AI controlled heroes walking through the towns, randomized AI heroes join missions, etc.  Glad to see people are passionate about bringing it back.  I don't want to get my hopes up too high, but this is exciting.  I literally have dreams about playing this game again.


Glad to see you're excited! Make sure to join the discord servers to see progress from both games! 

They also both have patreons, so if you're passionate enough you can support the developers so that they can buy domains/servers and so on.

----------


## cpinheir

Excited for SHSO remake projects that are underway!

----------


## Smashing Colossus

> Hello All!
> 
> After seeing the post here regarding the SHSO remake projects that are underway, I contacted the lead developer of UltimateSquad and asked him if he could use my help on the project. Even though I had limited Unity development experience, he let me join the dev team. I've been working on the project for almost a month now, and I thought I would share a video of the progress we have made on the demo so far. You can find it at https://youtu.be/x9M47OlHUZw 
> 
> There is no announced release date so far. We have a list of 22 tasks we are working to complete...when those things are finished, the demo will be ready. And the rate we complete the tasks varies, as we are working on the project during our free time.
> 
> The demo, when finished, will be single player only. The player will control Captain America, and you will wander around Baxter Plaza defeating spawning doombots. For the demo, combat will be combo attacks only. 
> 
> Of course, plans after the demo will be to make a game experience as close as we can get to the original game.....we have a lot of work ahead of us.


How's the progress going? I use to run a Facebook Page SHSOriginals/Challenge Helper SHSO and would LOVE to see this game back. LOVE!!

----------


## cpinheir

A little over a week until Xmas...whooo!

----------


## cpinheir

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!

----------


## Ravin' Ray

Will check it out!

Merry Christmas everyone! I miss roaming around the zones during this time of the year.

----------


## cpinheir

Merry Christmas, Ray!

Yeah, I miss the holiday zones, too.

----------


## millsfan

Tons of new unreleased info, pics, etc - great interview done by the SHSO Forever remake team in collobaration with the SHSO dev's 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GAFSWfVToo&t=0s

----------


## cpinheir

> Tons of new unreleased info, pics, etc - great interview done by the SHSO Forever remake team in collobaration with the SHSO dev's 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GAFSWfVToo&t=0s


Thanks for the info, this is great stuff!

----------

